# What did you find/buy today?



## Sidnami

This last week, I got a few new decorations and was very proud of them. My newest finds include:

Dead Eye Drake from Craigslist
YouTube- Dead eye Drake the animatronic pirate SOLD

A three dancing skeleton light set from Craigslist

Animated metal light up penguin from a garage sale (which I can put a white sheet on and make a moving, glowing ghost out of)









And finally..... Pumpkin seeds!











So what did you just find?


----------



## hallorenescene

so how much did you pay for your pirate? he's very cool. and your penquin is real luck. i never would have thought of putting a sheet over it. that will be cute. and the penquin can be used for christmas as well. you got some very nice decorations there. you going to post a pic of the skelies?


----------



## bozz

I have Drake too and love him. How the heck do so many people find these cool things on CL ? I search under Halloween decor and find nothing but candles and baby costumes. I've tried animated props and never found anything. The same with garage sales. Ok so whats the secret password to finding something cool.......


----------



## hallorenescene

i've never had luck with craigs list, but i do get lucky at garage sales and good wills once in awhile. never nothing as sweet as an animated pirate though.


----------



## Sidnami

I paid $50 for Drake. The jaw stays open when sound comes from him and there is a crack in the skull. I'm going to attempt to fix him. 

I just got a plastic garden owl for free thanks to CL again:










And a free mini LED flashlight from Freight Hardware store

Go me!


----------



## Marie Roget

$50 for the pirate is a real steal! Great buy on CL. I've pretty much given up on Craig's due to no luck with haunt items- only troll it occasionally.

Not sure if this is a find or a buy, but what yard haunter wouldn't want a Lowe's gift card for Mother's Day? Just got one from my baby sister. She knows me so well  Now I can go on the weekend for that rebar & pvc I need to start figuring out how to rig the floating ghosts in the yard so they really look to be floating. Thanks, Sis!


----------



## Haunter

Drake the pirate--Nice find!



Marie Roget said:


> Not sure if this is a find or a buy, but what yard haunter wouldn't want a Lowe's gift card for Mother's Day? Just got one from my baby sister. She knows me so well  Now I can go on the weekend for that rebar & pvc I need to start figuring out how to rig the floating ghosts in the yard so they really look to be floating. Thanks, Sis!


What a great way to spend Mother's Day!
Early Happy Mother's Day to all those yard haunter mommies!
(Special audio Mother's Day greeting--Mouth of Madness)


----------



## Deathtouch

I bought a projector for 99 bucks. Will get it around May 15th sometime around there. Going to cheat off of Mr. Chicken and make his Cystal ball prop.


----------



## BlueFrog

It's been a good couple of days for me! I bought a terrific five foot high vintage scythe that scares the heck out of me just looking at it (and which reminds me I need a tetanus booster shot and the phone number of a metalsmith who can dull the blade). 

I also bought a latex corpse/mummy prop for a song from someone who runs an _amazing_ home haunt with an eye toward going pro. She was so friendly and encouraging while we swapped plans and I drooled over her amazing collection. I couldn't have had a better time!


----------



## hallorenescene

sid, i have a garden owl like that. i put it in a tree one year and it scared the heck out of my neighbor lady. she said she came out and caught a glimpse of it and froze. she is terrified of owls. after a few moments she realized it wasn't real. for a couple of days no squirrels would go in that tree. when they realized it wasn't real, they would push it out of the tree. now i just use it in my haunt. $50.00 for that pirate is sweet. 
blue frog, that is a cool mummy. i've never seen one like that before. i love his hands. 
deathtouch, looks like a nice projector. i wouldn't know what to do with one.


----------



## Guest

Today was another yard sale day for me!! I saw lots of Halloween stuff but mostly indoor goodies. I did get 2 new blowmolds a snowman and an angel for Christmas at 3.00 each. I also picked up a few really old dietz oil lanterns for my reaper and my grounds keeper to hold. They were also a steal at 2.00.

Here they both are:










Here is the pink one after a paint job


----------



## MotelSixx

i got some bags of spanish moss and brick size pieces of foam for 10 cents each (I blew a whopping $5) for enough blocks to make a 'well' and enough moss to make swamp thing jealous.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I bought a DSLR camera. 


Mine broke 2 years ago, and I've been rather frustrated with the inability of point and shoots we had to get good pics since then.


The down side is it was a tradeoff, in that I'll have to delay some projects...but, for $200 for one that can use the $1000+ in lenses I already have, I couldn't pass on it.


----------



## Guest

Wow I love the pirate by the way!! MotelSixx you have to post a pic of the foam I am curious to see your find. 

Hallo sounds like you scored again and I love the owl. I have been looking for one of those. 

Here is the Reapers Lantern I finished it and now it will stay in my haunted garden until Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

so is the snowman different than the other snowman you have. you got real lucky finding that angel
oh, and the lanterns are nice too


----------



## Guest

Yes its a different snowman then my other one I showed you. Today I got a box full of strobe lights and 3 more blowmolds all for 5.00


----------



## Scatterbrains

Hobby Lobby has some of their yard decor at 50% of...good place to look if you want some crosses


----------



## BlueFrog

A quick visit to a resale store to look at the tux they have in the window (which I want very much, and hope it will still be there when I have the $$ to purchase it) turned up six small flower containers of the type placed along grave sites for 25 cents each, a nice ?candleholder that I'm going to repurpose as a gem holder for $1, and a silver goblet for $2. Not a bad haul given that I didn't expect to find anything besides the tux at this particular shop.


----------



## bobzilla

Found this today for a $1


----------



## hallorenescene

what'd you find for a $ bob


----------



## UnOrthodOx

2 bar stools. $5 for the pair. 


(how is a bar stool Halloween? well, watch the props section and you may find out...)


----------



## Sidnami

Just got three of those for free just by asking for Halloween stuff at a garage sale.

Might have a lead for a life sized Frankenstein if this other seller pulls it out of storage and calls me.


----------



## ChangedReality

Yo. I know I haven't posted much lately, but I'm still around...just with finals and all that fun stuff. ...so to blow off steam I went a little crazy on ebay tonight...










(plus a corded light so I can throw it in there  ...oh and I'm sure that I'll find something else to do with it, fake blood or whatnto)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350278808108&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Two JOL candle holders

http://www.closeoutzone.com/website/product_db/images/p20702_1.jpg

Head in a Jar

...a Brain in a Jar










Skull Fountain

....and that's it....oh except for one item...










A COUNTDOWN CLOCK! ...now if only it looked Halloweenish.

...if anybody else has any suggestions for some more random props feel free to send me a PM at some cool stuff to look into.

Also, just FYI, at LEAST one of these items will be going to someone when we do the Halloween swap this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

you guys, those are some good finds. sid, good luck on that frankie. post pics if you get lucky. i ask at garage sales too. never had any luck halloweenish that way. have had luck in the doll department though once. and they just gave them to me too.


----------



## Sidnami

I got the Frankenstein monster. He is 50" and green. He dances and sings "I will survive". He was a good find.


----------



## bobzilla

hallorenescene said:


> what'd you find for a $ bob


Oops !, pic didn't show up in my original post. Here ya go :


















LOL, now the pic showed up on my other post


----------



## discard

These were bought this weekend. Frankenstein 3 ft. tall blow mold $10










and Spider Tombstone 5.5 ft tall 4 ft wide Bucky skeleton with eight legs but a different head $50


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

I posted a comment on another thread about this. I managed to secure a vintage Elvira 'Coors Light' Inflatable promo thingy. It still appears to be in near mint condition. I think the previous owner used tape in a few key places to help secure it. The tape is gone, but like I said, there's still a bit of sticky residue left over. I plan on using some 'goo gone' and that SHOULD do the trick...

Other than that it 's in great shape considering these things came out around '94 or '95. There's eve a plug on the bottom to add sand or water to help weigh it down. In addition, I intend to take extra extra special care to secure this treasure. I've had troubles in the past with anything inflatable, despite my best efforts. It gets VERRRRRRRY windy around here... 

She has a one of those 'cube' cases of Coors Light in her 'hands' the case is 3-dimensional and actually has to be inflated separately as it has its' own plug. Since I don't want parents and neighbors to think I'm encouraging the TOTs to become alcoholics, I thought I'd use an old black lace shawl to cover the cube.

Then I thought that I might place something on top of it, like maybe one of those skull-shaped 'fog-misters'. the problem there may be in keeping it from falling off, depending on how heavy it is. I might have to settle for a blucky skull with some led lights inside it instead...

Anyway, I got it on e*bay a week ago, for about $50 bucks plus about$15 for shipping. This was very lucky,as the condition aside, these tend to spark fierce bidding wars whenever they appear. This is the only listing I've seen all year, like I said, I REALLY lucked out that no one else seemed to notice the auction...


----------



## hallorenescene

hey thom, can you post a pic? i would love to see it.
bob, i still don't see the mystery pic. 
sid, you got a pic?


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

Will post soon, maybe before larry gets done posting the mascot entries, maybe not...


----------



## Iffy49

A not very exciting wiper motor


----------



## Halstaff

A new pirate costume for $35. Was planning on using this for one of my Pirate band but it fits me and really looks cool. It also came with another Pirate Captain hat and a nice sword.


----------



## bobzilla

Nice !


----------



## Thundr

I picked 20 foam pool noodles to beef up the arms and legs of the scarecrows I am building. Got for a buck each at the dollar store. They are seasonal and if you don't get them now you might miss out.


----------



## hallorenescene

discard, that frankie is sweet, i have one. i got mine at target after halloween maybe 10 years ago. they are hard to find. you got a good deal on him. 
halstaff, that is a very nice pirate costume. it looks quality, you should wear it. great that it fits. 
thundr, pool noodles can be used for many things. last year i strung them and hung them and the tot kids had to walk through them. nice buy


----------



## hermit4099

So far just 4 pairs of women's boots from wally world for $4.00 pair. My Bucky's are getting their much deserved footware. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Marie Roget

Nice buy from a friend who's moving into small apt. w/no yard in Upland- tekky hovering ghost for $25, lightly used, seems to work well. 
This one: http://www.halloweenmart.com/halloween-decorations/animated-props/Animated-Hoovering-Ghost


----------



## The Reapers WS6

my 800th can of black spray paint!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice find marie


----------



## Marie Roget

Thanks, hallorenescene. He threw in 3 pr. overalls/2 pr. work shoes (aka zombie gear) & sig other got a really nice Milwaukee drill w/bits . 
We'll be helping him move with one of our rental trucks & some crew, so I guess it's more of a "buy 'n barter" deal


----------



## discard

Yesterday, I bought three large trash bags filled with pre-carved foam pumpkins (about 15 total), a dutch kettle, a Gemmy 400 watt fog machine, 13 tombstones (16 inches tall) , 1 floating ghost, 1 floating grim reaper, a dragon scythe, a devil pitchfork and an executioners axe. All for $23. Pictures will follow. I passed on several inflatables (not my style). I will post pictures of these as well, in my albums. If anyone would like them I will pass on the sellers contact info.


----------



## bobzilla

Nice find Discard !!!


----------



## BlueFrog

Excellent find, *discard*. I don't suppose the seller had the Gemmy inflatable rat, did he? 

I'm busily preparing for my own garage sale tomorrow (if I have time to get out the Halloween surplus, I'll post in For Sale) but did do a quick sweep of the neighborhood and scored a two-hand ring holder that normally sells new for $19 for $1, and a nice communion dress for my flower girl for $3.


----------



## DeathClutch

Found a VERY screen accurate pair of 1968 Vietnam jungle boots, which I'm considering buying to complete my Myers costume. Very excited about this find!


----------



## discard

My find today was a party store going out of business, everything was 70% off. They had a fair amount of Halloween stuff. I bought 3 tombstones, 2 skeletons, a crow, a skull with a meat cleaver in it, 1 pirate skull, 3 large skulls, 1 small skull, a bag of bones, a skull lantern, and a skeleton mummy. All for $60. I'll post a few pictures after the kids go to bed.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds discard. nice to live in a big town huh. lol. 
death clutch, i know how much you like , uhm, what is the name again? just joking. glad you found some good stuff.


----------



## DeathClutch

hallorenescene said:


> nice finds discard. nice to live in a big town huh. lol.
> death clutch, i know how much you like , uhm, what is the name again? just joking. glad you found some good stuff.


You know it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Today I bought two Gemmy Rocky the Singing Lobsters to use _some_ how with my pirate theme props. They apparently hit the stores sometime ago, so not a new prop, and are battery operated. I might end up cutting the audio from them and just let them move when sound or motion triggered. At first the tail moves to the music and then suddenly the lobster raises up and moves it's mouth and it's claws kind of shake. I'm posting a YouTube link below. Apparently there were a few song versions available as mine is different from the one "sung" in the video below, but as you can tell it's typical of Gemmy's sound quality. I've been trying to come up with animations in my themes to make it more fun to look at for the younger ToTers. Here's the YouTube video that caught my eye and inspired my search.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2pCzoppCTk

I have to laugh at the wild kind of novelty items that Gemmy produces (they also do those Big Mouth singing fish that accost you in Walgreens and such). Normally I would not be buying the lobsters but they did give me a chuckle and I hope they work out in my haunt. Guess I could always try putting them in a big stock pot and surprising someone.


----------



## discard

hallorenescene said:


> nice finds discard. nice to live in a big town huh. lol.


The first find was a reply from a craigslist post I made a few days ago. The couple selling all their stuff moved from a two story corner lot house with a large yard in a small town to a duplex in a small town with strict rules concerning lawn decoration. The second find was actually a tip from a Dollar Store employee who sent me to a small town where the party store was going out of business. Neither find was in my big town, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## osenator

wow, all nice finds! Good stuff!


----------



## Guest

Yard Sales were in full motion today and so was I! I met a family whos Father was a haunter and he had recently passed. I ended up buying part of his pumpkin collection as I am trying to have 50 light up pumpkins in the display this year. I am now 2 away. I got the skeleton as well because he looked lonely. I also picked up some old bottles for the witch display.


----------



## bobzilla

Nice find !!!


----------



## bobzilla

Those lobsters are awesome Ghost of Spookie ! They would go great with a pirate theme  
I would lose the singing for sure ! I'm gonna be on the look out for some of those ! I was able to find a couple of the Billy Bones singing fish by Gemmy. I used one for my pirates and one I sent to a friend who does a pirate theme. Thanks for posting this !  
YouTube- Big Mouth Billy Bones











Ghost of Spookie said:


> Today I bought two Gemmy Rocky the Singing Lobsters to use _some_ how with my pirate theme props. They apparently hit the stores sometime ago, so not a new prop, and are battery operated. I might end up cutting the audio from them and just let them move when sound or motion triggered. At first the tail moves to the music and then suddenly the lobster raises up and moves it's mouth and it's claws kind of shake. I'm posting a YouTube link below. Apparently there were a few song versions available as mine is different from the one "sung" in the video below, but as you can tell it's typical of Gemmy's sound quality. I've been trying to come up with animations in my themes to make it more fun to look at for the younger ToTers. Here's the YouTube video that caught my eye and inspired my search.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2pCzoppCTk
> 
> I have to laugh at the wild kind of novelty items that Gemmy produces (they also do those Big Mouth singing fish that accost you in Walgreens and such). Normally I would not be buying the lobsters but they did give me a chuckle and I hope they work out in my haunt. Guess I could always try putting them in a big stock pot and surprising someone.


----------



## ChrisW

Well, no yard sales today - had to till and plant the garden, weed, mulch, trim, yadda, yadda, yadda!
BUT - we were in Cape May, NJ on Thursday for the Washington Street sidewalk sale, and I picked up the coolest, kitchy-est yard decoration dinosaurs for only $2.00 each. I bought 2, then went pback and bought 2 more - all they had. We picked up a large wire frame Christmas sleigh for 5 bucks, and I told my wife the dinosaurs are going to pull the sleigh...


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky, that lobster is too much. when it stands up to sing it is a riot. b u t, whoever picks their music? i think they should rig them so you can record your own sound. never seen anything like them before. 
so gris, if a got a billy bones and took off the skin, are those bones whats under the skin? and is the skin hard to take off? and is it easy to unmount from the plaque? gris, nice pumpkins. see you got yourself some halloween blow molds finally. and that ghost don't have to be lonely anymore, he's got a good home. and your bottles are sweet. i love do up bottles


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris, major love for those old bottles from me! For whatever reason, I never find them at garage sales and even the resale shops mark them up to stupid amounts. 

Today was my garage sale, which was a near-total bust. So many thefts that it left a bad taste in my mouth and reconsidering ever doing it again. Not a single Halloween-related sale, either. There was one bright spot, however. My family inherited the unsold items from a great-uncle's estate, and it turned out there was one small box left of unsorted stuff. Inside were four beautiful, tiny urns containing even tinier plastic roses. They are scaled perfectly for my little pet cemetary and best of all, free!


----------



## BackYardHaunter

kilz 2 . and damn today i saw a GREAT picture of a family back in the 30s or whatever. it looked super creepy and i over looked it at an estate sale. i hate when that happens!!


----------



## Biggie

4 foot dual black light fixture, and lots of fluorescent paint to start painting with. Once the summer kicks in I will lock myself in my room and see what kind of creatures I can paint with some sleep deprivation inspiration. I just got done some highlighter sketches while under a black light, the best one will turn into a drop panel.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> ghost of spooky, that lobster is too much. when it stands up to sing it is a riot. b u t, whoever picks their music? i think they should rig them so you can record your own sound. never seen anything like them before.
> so gris, if a got a billy bones and took off the skin, are those bones whats under the skin? and is the skin hard to take off? and is it easy to unmount from the plaque? gris, nice pumpkins. see you got yourself some halloween blow molds finally. and that ghost don't have to be lonely anymore, he's got a good home. and your bottles are sweet. i love do up bottles



Yep Gemmy is known for their great music selection! Two years ago I bought one of their singing owls (head rotates, eyes blink, it hoots and then on the second trigger it sings "who can that be now" in an accent if I remember correctly). I would love it if they would spend some extra money and let you slip in a memory card or something like that. That or just give you some choice of tracks or no sound at all or darn with the owl just the hooting would be fine. Oh well gotta love them, gotta hate them. But they do come up with some funky stuff that is really memorable if nothing else. 

BTW the Gemmy Big Mouth Billy Bones fish is one of many, many versions of fish they've done over the years. It was designed to be a skeleton fish if that answers one of your questions about it.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks gospookie. i think if i see one i'm gonna grab it and pull the skin off and deplaque it. i really like the look of bobs hanging from a line. i wouldn't mind that lobster either. i have a giant grasshopper that just has red eyes that light up and a frog that just croaks. little touches like that are very noticed in haunts.


----------



## Guest

Hallo thanks for the comment on the pumpkins I was pumped to find the blow mold one as I have been searching for them. 

Blue Frog thanks for the love for the bottles. I was shocked that they were all .05 each and the big Purex one was .25 cents. I actually looked on ebay and the Purex bottle has some value to it but Hazel needs it more in her potion room 

I love the shots of the fish being caught Bob!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Since I posted about the Gemmy Rocky the Singing Lobster and Bobzilla posted about the Gemmy talking fish Billy Bones, I'm linking to a post I just made over on the Props section about how the Gemmy fish work and a hack to the Big Mouth Billy Bass fish. Think you'll find it interesting.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks for that tuitorial gos. so there is more to it. you have to hack the fish and it doesn't come with those bones. someone [bob] put that skelto frame on that fish head. they made a great looking prop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> thanks for that tuitorial gos. so there is more to it. you have to hack the fish and it doesn't come with those bones. someone [bob] put that skelto frame on that fish head. they made a great looking prop.


No, it doesn't sound like you got what I tried to write. The hack I posted to is to take a "Billy Bass" version fish and add your own recording to it. I'm planning on disconnecting the speaker to my Gemmy singing creature because I don't like the audio it comes with. But you don't _have_ to hack anything if you want to use them right out of the box as is.

The numerous fish that Gemmy sold/sells already either talk or sing (we just aren't crazy about either and someone modified it's electronics to get it to say/sing other stuff). Each fish Gemmy has made over the years has a different name like Billy Bass, Frankie (current model in stores), CoolCatfish, Jaws, or Billy Bones (who doesn't have any skin on him and is a skeleton already head to tail). The YouTube video Bobzilla posted of him is exactly how Gemmy's product looked and worked out of the box. Bob told me that his fish no longer worked so he disconnected it from the wall plaque and that's what you see on the fishing line. No electronic hacking involved, just a static prop at that point.


----------



## yvaliente

Yards sale I picked up a talking christmas tree with Aux port for !!!

25 cents. 

has everything power brick, cable for aux. will fit great on a skull.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks 



Mr. Gris said:


> Hallo thanks for the comment on the pumpkins I was pumped to find the blow mold one as I have been searching for them.
> 
> Blue Frog thanks for the love for the bottles. I was shocked that they were all .05 each and the big Purex one was .25 cents. I actually looked on ebay and the Purex bottle has some value to it but Hazel needs it more in her potion room
> 
> I love the shots of the fish being caught Bob!


----------



## Kymmm

Here is the stuff I bought or found this weekend. The mirror was abandoned in an ally and I thought, with a little bit of paint, it would look great in my vampire inspired living room! Most of the other stuff will be used in my witches kitchen.


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris said:


> Blue Frog thanks for the love for the bottles. I was shocked that they were all .05 each and the big Purex one was .25 cents. I actually looked on ebay and the Purex bottle has some value to it but Hazel needs it more in her potion room


Hazel definitely needs and deserves that potion bottle! When I went out garage sale shopping this afternoon, I found old bottles not nearly as nice - for $7+ each! I hate that nonsense! It's the same at rummage sales and everywhere else in this area. 

On a happier note, I picked up a perfect Maid of Honor dress to coordinate with next year's bride for just $2 along with a flower girl dress in the correct colors also for $2. I'm especially excited about the Maid's dress. It will need a shawl or some sleeves or somesuch added to it but as a base, I couldn't have ordered better. 

I also picked up some cute little flocked craft bears for a penny each to give out as treats, and some other random crafty stuff for adding to my wreaths and floral arrangements for pennies to a dime each. Same sale also had some LED candles for a quarter a piece. 

So much for a quick trip to fill the car with gasoline! These community-wide garage sales in my area are killing me!


----------



## Guest

Awesome freebie Kymmm!! I am building a witches potion room as well!

Great finds Blue Frog!!! I was actually in a family members old barn today and dug out a few more bottles "literally" for the witches potion room. I have never seen all the mini bottles connected in a circle before its really cool. Im going to put different food coloring in each bottle.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kymmm said:


> Here is the stuff I bought or found this weekend. The mirror was abandoned in an ally and I thought, with a little bit of paint, it would look great in my vampire inspired living room! Most of the other stuff will be used in my witches kitchen.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...you-find-buy-today-2010-05-23_11.48.31-1-.jpg



OMG that mirror is outstanding. How tall is it. Looks pretty large. You win best item in my book. I can see why you grabbed it. Abandoned noneless. How lucky can you get. I have to say some of you have really been extremely lucky with your finds, both in item and price. 

You know I can even picture that mirror being set up with a Magic Mirror face. Also I can almost picture that mirror as being used in Snow White with the evil queen standing in front of it spying on Snow White.

Please post a picture of it after you have "refurbished" it for your haunt.


----------



## Kymmm

Thanks Ghost of Spookie! It was kind of funny because my hubby went into the bank and I happened to look down this ally and saw a bunch of stuff. Soooooooo... I walked down there and saw the mirror.. The hubby comes out of the bank and sees me down there. He starts shaking his head no and teling me to come on. With a HUGE smile on my face, I waved him over and shook my head no in response to his gestures. He drove the truck over and told me I needed to find someone and ask them if I could take it. I told him "it's out by the trash cans, its mine now!!" and started loading it in.. he was SO embarassed!! But, to answer your question, it stands about 3.5 feet tall. Oh, and I told my hubby the same thing you said. I told him it reminded me of the wicked queen's "Mirror, mirror on the wall" mirror!


----------



## BlueFrog

I just looked at the pictures. If ever there were an enchanted, haunted mirror, it's that one. Great find! And from CurbMart, no less! Color me impressed.


----------



## hallorenescene

kymm, you are so lucky, that mirror is georgous. i would just want it in my house for it's beauty. 
gos, i knew what you were trying to say, it's just that when i saw you hacking the fish for songs, i saw it didn't have skeleton bones under the skin. otherwise i thought it did. i would have bought one and been very dissapointed.
blue frog, they're killing me too. especially when i only have so much time and money. 
geesh opete gris, those are some more awesome bottles. ricky was my reaper last year and she got me started on bottles. sometimes i find them in free boxes at garage sales. but a lot of times they ask at places rediculous prices.


----------



## Deadna

Mr. Gris said:


> Awesome freebie Kymmm!! I am building a witches potion room as well!
> 
> Great finds Blue Frog!!! I was actually in a family members old barn today and dug out a few more bottles "literally" for the witches potion room. I have never seen all the mini bottles connected in a circle before its really cool. Im going to put different food coloring in each bottle.


I think the little bottles connected together are bud vases...they will look cool with what you are doing!


----------



## Terror Tom

I got a tall round birdcage at the flea market to make a bat cage.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kind of a fun day today halloween-wise. Bought a personal standing mister for the summer season that will be repurposed for halloween for using with my 6-foot latex python (posted about under props). 

The Gemmy "Rocky the Singing Lobsters" I had purchased on online last week came today. They are a riot as is, and I think will make a nice addition to my pirate area. They are _very_ loud and definitely in need of a speaker job (to disconnect the music). A "music off" switch would have been a nice feature on them. I do like that they came with walworts so I won't have to worry about changing batteries during the night. They also can be triggered by an LED shining on them so even if it's a dark night I should be covered. 

I also picked up a Gemmy animated iguana off of ebay today and think he'll make a good prop for my Skull Island or maybe my mad scientist lab. 

Saw some great stuff over on the Haunted Props website BTW and might end up picking up the projector effects DVD with the bats, snakes and spiders (YouTube link of it on their site). I could see using that in a number of ways in my haunt. Looks like they have quite a selection of halloween merchandise already. Loved the video of the 13-foot flying saucer prop. There's a static version and an animated one. That animated one would be so cool to see flying in one's yard. Better yet if it could be run from one's roof! (we have a few houses with a flat roof out here). Lots of great stuff to look at. If their website is typical of halloween merchandise this year (doubtful though) it should be a good year.


6/1 -- The Gemmy dancing/singing animated iguana arrived today and it's another Gemmy product that you think "where do they come up with ideas like this?!" At least this one has music that isn't that bad (well...it does need to be silence although it has a decent beat, "Can You Move it Like This?"). Anyway I had never seen this Gemmy creature before and can't find anything online about. It looks pretty realistic, about 20 inches long. Nice lizard eyes. Now, it comes wearing a t-shirt that says "Iguana Love You" and is holding a bouquet of roses, sporting a turned around baseball type cap and has a heart tattoo on its hind leg--all gotta go for my halloween creature. Pretty easy to do too. I'm thinking of replacing the heart tattoo with another tattoo--maybe a skull and crossbone and giving him a gothic leather and studded colar on a chain. I'm thinking he will become a pet lab animal and sit on the desktop near some test tube experiments and my mad scientist. He's motion sensored and swings his tail and moves his head/torso side to side (along with the music). Highly recommended if you need a lab animal for your haunt and want some animation. There wasn't a copyright date on the bottom Gemmy panel from what I could see so I don't know how old he is or really what he was called. Anyone help out? I'll update with a pic later. He's cool though.


----------



## Sidnami

Most recent finds:

At a garage sale.
YouTube- ROBOREPTILE TV Ad

Garage sale also. I know it's the wrong season unless you add a costume on it and go microphone.
YouTube- Santa Claus Animated Singing Dance Karaoke Mic 5 feet

Another garage sale:









The Halloween items in the blue bins which I've been told should be some good stuff. They wanted $100 for Big Bird. Passed on him.


----------



## hallorenescene

sid, you found some cool stuff


----------



## october31

Sidnami said:


> Most recent finds:
> 
> 
> 
> The Halloween items in the blue bins which I've been told should be some good stuff. They wanted $100 for Big Bird. Passed on him.





hallorenescene said:


> sid, you found some cool stuff


 i wonder what a haunter could do with the big bird


----------



## Shebear1

Sesame Shriek?


----------



## Sidnami

You could use a costume on him for a children's Halloween party. Too bad it wasn't The Count.


----------



## BlueFrog

"Tastes like chicken."


----------



## kittyvibe

wow, that big bird is super cute,  

Got some neato stuff today for $55. Will get some pics after a few days, but the list goes something like;

-vintage Gemmy witch (her rubber face needs a facelift, but she has a shaped plastic animatronic face, she allegedly says Edgar Allen poe stories.)

-huge lighted spiderweb

-12 NIB's candy cane yard decor with 3 candycanes per box

-life sized (gemmy? looks like their style) singing/dancing snowman

-huge box of strand lights

-flaming cauldron "pit style" with skulls

-shaking hanging prop plays scary sound- looks like a weird ghoul with huge hands

-bits n bobs for staking lights to ground , flood light holder, c7 bulbs, couple flicker bulbs, ect

-blucky parts

-rats, one scary furry, one blow mold stle (lights up), 3 hollow rats

-plastic tombstones

-8ft? spider inflatable

-lighted/animated/singing rubber bones/skull you stake into ground

-couple masks

-2 blacklights


I could have bought a few more items but it would have been $85 and I wanted it as close to $50 as possible.

Its stuff like this that I urge newbies looking for deals on craigs or yardsales to not let sellers rip you off (whether intentional or not) by being more critical with your purchases.

The seller of these items initially wanted $125-150, for the lot, even if I added the other items I could have got max would have been $85, but sometimes people over evaluate their stuff. 

So ask to piece it out even if they insist it will go over their initial offer. In my case it was one third the cost she asked for in the end. I found her on craigs.


----------



## hallorenescene

kitty, sounds like you got some wonderful stuff. looking forward to pictures


----------



## october31

good deal kitty


----------



## MichaelMyers1

great deal, Kitty! Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## halloween71

I want to see pictures esp this-flaming cauldron "pit style" with skulls.


----------



## kittyvibe

Im such a goober, I forgot my camera and Im visiting my mother, I should have pics by Saturday night when I get home :3 The fave things from the lot are the lifesize snowman, inflatable spider and the pit style cauldron.  

I found some pics online but these arent mine but are the items- 
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/5ft-animated-singing-dancing-snowman


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While at HomeGoods today I found a small dog jacket (or whatever they call them) that I couldn't resist buying--Black material with white printing "Got Treats?". I thought it was perfect for using at halloween time. BTW we don't have a dog...this is for my Gemmy Boney Barney Skeleton dog, when I use him in a kiddy halloween display--Boney Barney will be walking along side some Giggle Buddies on a leash. I also bought a black and gray plaid flat top cap last week to use on one of my Spirit Ball head guys (head will be put on a body BTW). Thought it might look good on one of my zombie farmer neighbors. I know I'm not the only one out there that buys clothing items for my props. Sure feels funny doing so though. It's this forum. Now that I'm getting into putting together some of my own props instead of buying them, it kind of gets to be a necessity. Too funny.


----------



## kittyvibe

GOS- the BoneyBarney will look SO cute! :3 

I would love to know the process to take out and actually use the heads from the spirit balls. I specifically stocked up from Ross last year and now have a ton of heads. I imagined putting masks on them too but wasnt sure how to extract the head fully (and safely) and how to work it afterwards. Homemade crypt keeper here I come!


----------



## The Reapers WS6

more flat black spray paint!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> ....I would love to know the process to take out and actually use the heads from the spirit balls. I specifically stocked up from Ross last year and now have a ton of heads. I imagined putting masks on them too but wasnt sure how to extract the head fully (and safely) and how to work it afterwards. Homemade crypt keeper here I come!



Here's the link to OpenTrackRacer's tutorial thread. We followed it and built our first head. My husband has soldered before and helped me with that end. Getting into the head area is somewhat tricky and time consuming. Pretty tight quarters. We plugged our iPod into it and it works great._ *So thankful* to OpenTrackRacer's excellent tutorial and great pictures._ Can't say it enough. Once things get slow here I'll get my hubby to show me what to do and tackle the heads I bought on my own. I too have a small army of clones to assemble into characters. 

I'm toying with different ideas for the facial area. Not ready to totally skin him yet and don't think I'll need to for all of them. I have a few masks that work pretty well. Some are full facial and open in the back, so the head would need a hood or wig to cover the back portion. The mask I'm thinking of for the farmer zombie neighbor looks great with his eyes glowing through it. I'm considering buying 2 half-masks, leaving the current face on and colorizing the lower jar of the original white haired guy as best I can to match the mask color. I figure some "disfigurement" will fit right in with halloween anyway and depending on the lighting may or may not be that visible.


----------



## Autumn Myth

I was told in another thread that Yankee Candle was having a huge sale so I went to my local shop and they had tons of Harvest/Autumn candles! Usually my store has nothing but beachy things (even around Christmas) but it seems they really wanted to sell them. 

Going back once I get paid to get a few things!


----------



## clowns_eat_people

Thanks to everyone who said to check CraigList. I found an archway for 5 bucks!!! Plus 2 small strobe lights for 50 cents. I also managed to get 2 lighted pumpkins, a black light and a statue all for 5 more bucks. WHOOO thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just ordered a "Government Issued Zombie Survival" poster. It's pretty funny. Kmart and Sears online have it (Sears has it at 10% discount through end of June--today, so picked it up there). 

I was also excited to find a few Post-a-Cling horror movie posters being sold individually through Amazon. They're 2 feet x 3 feet and so far I had only seen them sold online as a unit of 36 posters (obviously for resale). I'm guessing comic book stores and such must be buying these and selling them individually in their stores but so far haven't seen them anywhere. Picked up the Dracula one and the Invasion of the Saucer Men posters. Guess this means my zombie town just added a movie theater facade to it!! This should be a fun area to design and Vampires and Aliens are two prop categories I also have a small collection of so will be able to tie those in to my haunt over the years.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Very cool poster clings! Those look like the posters the Dollar Tree was selling about 3 or so years ago...old horror movies...my Dracula one looks just like that. They also had Frankenstein, the Wolfman, cant remember the others.....great find!


----------



## Haunter

I broke down and bought the American DJ H2O LED projector. Found it at a great price and couldn't resist.
Should add a nice touch to my pirate haunt.


----------



## ter_ran

I'm looking to buy a 1950 cadillac hearse, but its a rust bucket. I'm currently making offer! Hopefully the owner can accept my offer!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice effect generator Haunter. Let us know how you like it.

I've been picking up some strange things in general for my haunt recently. Posted about some of these earlier on this thread. 

My horror film clings came in. LOVE them. I could have bought the paper version for less but wanted something that would last and hold up to the weather. Plus love the clingability of them to glass or plexiglass. I'm still waiting for my Government Issued Zombie Survival poster to arrive.

My Charley Chimp came in the mail. I don't have "D" batteries yet so haven't played around with it. It has an on/off switch under the arm. Wondering if I can create some kind of lever that is attached to the switch and can be moved from a distance. Not really sure what to do about it yet. Can't see the trigger for the head because of the way the costume is attached to it and haven't ripped it open yet. Very cheap construction compared to older toys but it will probably be fine for my haunt. The arms and leg wires are apparent to me through the fabric so I'll probably stuff them with polyfill. The chimp with the teeth showing and the eyes bugging out is freakly looking though. Not anywhere as nice IMO as the original one from the 50s. BTW if anyone is looking for one, just order it directly from StreetPeddler. I bought mine from Amazon feeling better about dealing with Amazon and it turns out the box was shipped from StreetPeddler anyway.

I'm happy about what kinds of things I'm putting together for the haunted nursery/playroom. I was in DOLLAR TREE today and picked up a couple of sets of 4 of these Police and Firefighter Action Figures (similar to these pictured on DT's site, but free standing and much nicer detailed). Didn't see any Army ones. They're 5.5 inches tall and have movable arms and legs. Also come with weapons and things like hatchets, sledge hammers and saws (firefighters). I'm thinking of painting them and creating a small army of zombies and attacking humans that will be part of my playroom setup. I think they are big enough to be seen and appreciated for the design alteration. I guess it will be reminiscent of painting models of Godzilla and such with my brother when we were kids.

I can't wait until the real halloween stuff is out.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost, i remember those monkees from when i was little. i always thought they were cool. the army guys, my grandson could never get enough of. whenever we went to the store a bag of them he would talk me out of. sounds like your haunt has a good start. someone mentioned it's only 2 1/2 months away. boy if that isn't scary


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My Government Issued Zombie survival poster arrived and looks great. Wish the poster's background wasn't black however because it will require a bit of light for people to be able to read it at night and obviously low light is preferable. 

Thanks goes out to BeaconSamurai and Bobzilla for the thread on Zombie Parrots. I did end up buying one of the Rubies shoulder parrots like Bobzilla painted and it's a really nice prop for about $10. Here's a picture of it (I do think it needs painting to accentuate the skeleton aspect) next to a black velvet paintable poster I bought yesterday from DOLLAR TREE. Poster is 16 x 20 inches and I'm thinking fluorescent paint or ChromaDepth 3D would be nice. Right now I'm thinking of incorporating it into a Welcome to Pirates Cove sign possibly.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Yesterday I bought a creepy lantern from Spirit Halloween online. I actually had looked on Amazon and ebay but couldn't find exactly what I was looking for on the cheap. The ones that really looked like antiques to me/really old-fashioned, etc. were either oil-operated (I wanted flameless) or were hyper-expensive.

So I Googled and found one on Spirit Halloween, LOL. Should have just started there.

Oh...I also bought a small tombstone online at Walmart -- the tombstones that are fairly heavy (poly resin).

My focus this year is on making my cemetery look real and more "substantial" than in previous years.


----------



## hallorenescene

cali, sounds like a cool lantern. 
ghost, i was just at dt yesterday, i missed the poster, i need to go back and see if i can find one of those posters. i love it.


----------



## ter_ran

I don't have much to jump around and shout about, but since this is a "show and tell" thread then I guess I can share! I just picked up roughly about 40lbs of PVC fittings(1/2"to3"). It was in 2 oversized plastic milk carying crates full to the top. Many different sizes. Not sure on what to make with these new additions but I will figure something out..


----------



## hallorenescene

ter, you got a goldmine. you can make dummy frames and candles and all kinds of stuff. woot woot for you.


----------



## ter_ran

Oh I left out that it was a local neighbor that had signs that stated "Moving.. NEED TO SELL EVERYTHING." So you know I swooped over fast like and scored these at $5.00 a crate. Not bad for a $10 find! Yep i'm the man! Feel like Al bundy on a great day at the shoe store!.... LOL! J/K! I may however opt to make dummy frames or inner supports for any prop requiring them! Thanks for the thoughts hallorenecene!


----------



## bobzilla

You're welcome  Hooray, you got your parrot  Your pirate poster would look great painted with fluorescent paint or ChromaDepth 3D ! Post a pic when you get your parrot painted. 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> My Government Issued Zombie survival poster arrived and looks great. Wish the poster's background wasn't black however because it will require a bit of light for people to be able to read it at night and obviously low light is preferable.
> 
> Thanks goes out to BeaconSamurai and Bobzilla for the thread on Zombie Parrots. I did end up buying one of the Rubies shoulder parrots like Bobzilla painted and it's a really nice prop for about $10. Here's a picture of it (I do think it needs painting to accentuate the skeleton aspect) next to a black velvet paintable poster I bought yesterday from DOLLAR TREE. Poster is 16 x 20 inches and I'm thinking fluorescent paint or ChromaDepth 3D would be nice. Right now I'm thinking of incorporating it into a Welcome to Pirates Cove sign possibly.


----------



## Shadowbat

Picked these up at Pat Catans this mroning for a total of 11 bucks.


----------



## Laurie S.

Well this isn't prop related, but still a great find!  It was an early birthday gift for me and has easily become my favoritest belt on the planet. Now I'm just hoping I can get away with wearing it to work when school starts back.


----------



## Rikki

Laurie I LOVE that belt! I neeeeeeeed that belt! Too cool!


----------



## Laurie S.

Hot Topic, my friend.  Hopefully y'all have one in your area!


----------



## hallorenescene

hey, i love that belt. do you have in mind what you'll wear it with?


----------



## Laurie S.

So far, just jeans and my Rob Zombie, NIN and Alice In Chains t-shirts...my standard attire.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Laurie S. said:


> Well this isn't prop related, but still a great find!  It was an early birthday gift for me and has easily become my favoritest belt on the planet. Now I'm just hoping I can get away with wearing it to work when school starts back.



*Laurie that is a super cool belt! Rikki you soooooo do need that *


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Went for lunch and decided to stop in the GOODWILL that was nearby. Curious if they had halloween out yet--no--but I did find some useful things for my haunt. Bought 2 woven straw hats for my scarecrows or for my zombie farmer neighbors, $1.99 each; a pair of Oshkosh overall bibs, $9.99 (these are kind of hard to find in my area in the resale shops and even harder to find the closer to Halloween we get so I was really glad to find them period); a nice glass bottle with wooden cork lid for my witch's kitchen, $.99; and two Hawaiian black kukui nut necklaces for my skull island witch doctor ($3.99 each). I love looking in resale shops like this for costume clothing. For the price, way nicer material than most retail costumes out there and authentic looking too.

Before heading home I stopped in at a different ROSS DRESS FOR LESS store and they had one short shelf unit with Halloween items on it. Pretty much the same sort of stuff I posted pics of under the Halloween shopping thread. I did end up buying a set of 12 DVDs about the sea for $10. Includes a full hour each of underwater scenes of ship wrecks, sea life, sharks, and storms, etc. Hoping it might come in handy as a backdrop somehow for my pirates theme one year. Haven't previewed it yet.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost, sounds like you found some useful items at a good price.


----------



## greaseballs80

My $12.00 fine at Spencer's, was at 80% Off. Happy with this purchase.


----------



## greaseballs80

Scored this prop at a Estate Sale for $2.00.


----------



## rockplayson

Ah that gun is so awesome. Only $2.00? Are you using that as a Halloween prop?


----------



## hallorenescene

greaseball, that doll is awesome. i got a scream one a few years back. does it repeat what you say?


----------



## msmello

I bought this mask to replace the reaper's mask that goes on the oscillating fan. Got it in the mail yesterday and love it !











This is what it's replacing:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MsMello, I love the look of that mask. Can I ask where you got it from?


----------



## greaseballs80

@ hallorenescene: Yes $2.00 and we will be using it as a hollween prop this year, we were so existing when he said $2.00


----------



## msmello

Thanks Spookie !!! I saw it on ebay and almost bought it, then did a google search and found it on a different site and saved about $25.

Here is the link to the store: WORLD COSTUME


----------



## obcessedwithit

Tuesday at $ tree, i bought skull necklaces, hands, skull garland, brains, and today at Michaels paper mache skulls, they had the village stuff out but that was it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

msmello said:


> Thanks Spookie !!! I saw it on ebay and almost bought it, then did a google search and found it on a different site and saved about $25.
> 
> Here is the link to the store: WORLD COSTUME



Thanks MsMello. I found their website earlier this year while looking for a particular mask. Also thought that they had good prices. Always a bit leery buying from new places so am happy to hear you were happy.


----------



## msmello

I was VERY happy, and like you, was leery. But I received emails every step of the way, i.e. Your Order Was Received, Your Order Was Shipped, etc. It was very nice. Nothing worse than being in web order limbo.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

Well I'm still unable to take any pictures yet, but I came across a listing on ebay. I was on a set of Hallmark Cards 'Sew Scary' line of merchandise. Specifically, fabric panels for an easy to assemble Frankenstein windsock. I had one of these for years, and a witch one as well. Both were snatched away by gusts of wind on various occasions.
http://cgi.ebay.com/SCAREY-HALLOWEEN-VAMPIRE-WINDSOCK-2-DOOR-PANELS-sew-/290456139688?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Fabric&hash=item43a088f7a8

Well as I said, I came across a listing for them at a bit under $4. I took the last 4 panels she had, and with combined shipping, it was less that $20! The best part is, I was able to replace a treasured part of my display that was, for all intents and purposes, gone for good, _AND_ I also have several 'backups' if the unthinkable should happen again.

I also found a door panel that is sort of a cutesy ripoff of the Munsters. It features a Frankenstein-ish, husband, a vampiress wife, a werewolf son, as well as a fire-breathing dragon, a tentacle coming out of the moat, and a black cat looking as if to take a bite out of the were-kid's tail. they appear to be standing in what I can only assume is the portcullis of a castle with a tiny wooden sign in the bottom corner that reads 'Haunted House For Rent'. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gliow-in-the-Dark-Halloween-Fabric-Door-Panel_W0QQitemZ390209651752QQcategoryZ0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4012.m506QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DNGRI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D12%26pmod%3D390128037219%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6770895425216752543
It's very cute and allegedly glows in the dark, though I wasn't able to confirm that as of yet. It too was an item in my possession for years, draped over the railing of our deck. Sadly after many years of service, it had to be retired, as it had gotten excessively faded and careworn. I bid on 4 of these as well, so like the windsock, it will be in my families' disaplay for many years to come...


----------



## BlueFrog

*Thom_Serveaux*, thanks for sharing the news. Stories of rediscovered treasures make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside 

I just made an offer on a once-in-a-lifetime deal for my display. The dollar figure involved is both ridiculously cheap for the value of the items (though not much below the seller's asking price - it's shipping that's going to be a killer) and heart-stoppingly scary at this point in my life. Wish me luck, please!


----------



## creepingdth

good luck thom


----------



## hallorenescene

good luck blue frog. as if you need it. 
thom, i love pre printed fabric. here's some i've done in the past
















and i just finished a witch flying past a moon and i have a door panel, but no pictures


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

I just got a pair of those empire brand 36" two sided 'scary candles'. They'll look great flanking the 'entrance' to my cemetery, in front of the phaux wrought iron fence panels that jdubbya's building for me. 

All that's left for the graveyard is an arch for the 'entrance'. I saw one that'd be perfect over at Collections Etc. I love their site and catalogs, 90% or more of their merchandise is 14.99 or less. The arch in question is 22.99 or 23.99. 

Then there is the 'Eerie Acres Cemetery' sign, about 30.00, and is available all over the place. lastly, I need to ensure that I can make the part of the Elvira Inflatable will stay sealed. I probably mentioned this countless times, it's a 6' promo for Coors Light. It was back when they (and other beverage mfg as well) came out with the square shaped case and dubbed it 'The Cube'.

Well this promotional item consists of two separate 'chambers'. One is the main part, a 6' likeness of Elvira. That one maintains a proper seal, and stays inflated, no problem. The other, smaller part is the Coors Light Silver Bullet 'Cube'. It ha a separate plug for inflation/deflation and seems determined to uncork itself. I tried a piece of that clear tape that is used in hospitals and such. It's not quite as tacky and is torn by hand easily enough. 

It helped some, but I may need to take stronger measures like glue/epoxy or as a last resort stuffing/removing it, but only as a last resort. Once that issue is resolved, I need to use some creepy cloth or similar type material to disguise the fact The Mistress of the Dark is carrying a case of adult beverages. 

Finally, I need to look more into a product I've seen countless times on e*bay. That would be a clear plastic 'blucky' skull. I was concerned at first as to whether or not the part where the two parts of the inflatable join would be able to bear the weight of the skull. The seller claimed that it only weighed 3lbs. 

Then I need to rig a socket with a red light to be inserted in to the back of the skull. I would prefer to use an LED light due to the fact that I don't want the risk of damage/fire to the cloth/inflatable.


----------



## zombiehorror

Wasn't today but the other day I bought 2 bags of severed fingers at Dollar Tree. These are the same molds as some other severed fingers that I have except they are flimsier/thinner but they were also only a buck.


----------



## hallorenescene

thom, would a patch for a waterbed work. she sounds really cool. i love elvira


----------



## Decorinator

Yesterday at Home Depot I bought gray PVC pipe and plumbing connectors so I can start building a couple of PVC mannequins. Last year when my FIL visited he brought his "Jason" costume to wear while greeting tots. When he left he passed it on to me - so this year I will have Jason hiding in a dark corner of my front porch in his honor!

To complete it, today I ordered a styrofoam head with green LED eyes from MonsterGuts, and a spare head with red eyes (never can have too many heads!) and a couple of pre-made LED eye strings to use for my animated wolves.

Since it's going to be scorching hot this weekend, this will be a good project to work on in my air conditioned dining room........


----------



## greaseballs80

Got this today for $50, a little pricey however, i live in the SF Bay Area and things around here aren't so cheap.


----------



## hallorenescene

grease, that is awesome stuff. if you got all that it doesn't seem that pricey. very nice


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Heck that reaper skelly is worth the $50 IMO. Like the rat on his shoulder. Where did you go shopping? Nicest stuff I've seen in the SF bay area so far.


----------



## msmello

I second Ghost of Spookie's question - where did you go shopping ? I haven't had much luck finding things on the shelves of my local stores yet.


----------



## Tish

I too live in the Bay Area and would love to know where you got this find. Craigslist? Great score!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought a kind of unique looking winter hat with attached ear muff flaps on the sides from a GOODWILL tonight. It's in an Army green color and I think I'm going to use it as part of a zombie overrunned military facility. I love the zombie sarge and zombie hunter masks that HalloweenAsylum and SpiritHalloween for example have this year and was looking for other items to go with the theme. 

Now that I've found this hat I think I might set up one room as a low-temp research area and have one of the dead workers wearing it. I'll need to find some spray snow to decorate the room. Hopefully it won't be hard to locate as so many stores put out Xmas along with halloween. Anyone know if this is something that Michaels would sell year round?


----------



## huggybear

I bought a canopy bed cover for the top for 10 bucks at good will....and its red.i think its king size cause thiers tons of it.Kinda silky too.I'm not sure yet what its for....but it'll come to me.Also got some nice bottles...can never have too many


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

I got the shruken heads in the bottle, witch hands that come out the wall for my Halloween bathroom and much paper goodies from the oldfashionhalloween store going out of business....


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, nice find. i can't wait to see pics of your haunt
huggy, sounds like another nice find. what color is it?
mitz, you able to post pics? i would especially love to see those hands set up


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I bought a honeydew. 










(I have a problem...)


----------



## Veckah

I see no problem UnOrthodOx. *shrug* Does anyone else see a problem? I see and adorable little girl and a rather handsome HoneyJack, but not a problem.


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

hallorenescene said:


> ghost of spookie, nice find. i can't wait to see pics of your haunt
> huggy, sounds like another nice find. what color is it?
> mitz, you able to post pics? i would especially love to see those hands set up


No problem right now they are backordered so waiting for them to ship


----------



## Kymmm

I bought a dress form at a thrift store. Not sure what I'll do with it yet but figured I could find a use for it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

huggybear said:


> I bought a canopy bed cover for the top for 10 bucks at good will....and its red.i think its king size cause thiers tons of it.Kinda silky too.I'm not sure yet what its for....but it'll come to me.Also got some nice bottles...can never have too many



What comes to me is using red to line a coffin or cape. Sounds like a great buy for silky red fabric in that size!


----------



## Effie

Just got one of those kicking scarecrows that I wanted last year on sale at QVC right now for $34.67!! I thought that was pretty good . . .
YouTube- Life Size Animated Hanging Kicking Scarecrow


----------



## Shadowbat

thats a great price for that scarecrow! Good buy.


----------



## foggyfathoms

heres some pics of things ive got this year so far off of craigslist.heres a list.
jason animatronic
dead eye drake
dancing pirate
pirate skeletons
tool props-axe,pick axe,shovel etc.
haging witch
animatronic witch and theres several other things like camo netting,fish netting,rope.


----------



## Gambit

I bought 2 of these babies from Michaels today. I had 2 40% off coupons so they only cost like $9 each.


----------



## foggyfathoms

HERES A FEW MORE ADDITIONS TO FOGGYFATHOMS


----------



## hallorenescene

huggy bear, strike that question, i see you did say red.
unorth, i see you have two cute honeys and they both light up. lol.
kymmm, don't leave us hanging, what's the dress look like
effie, that is a darling scarecrow. i like his sayings too.
foggy awesome props
gambit, nice buy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My "welcome to Michaels" newsletter-sign-up-40%-off coupon was expiring tomorrow so I decided to pick up a large white pumpkin--ended up to be apx $13 after the discount. I needed at least one more decent size pumpkin to complete my singing pumpkin lineup. I have a 6-plug Gemmy Light Show system (xmas mp3 version) and want to make use of it this year. Haven't figured out what faces to carve on the pumpkins yet or what music selections I'll use, but at least the choir is together now! Oh Happy Days and Spooky Nights!!

BTW I also asked while at the store about when to expect some props and was told a few more weeks. I liked the changing picture frame with the woman in it that someone posted a pic of earlier ($9.99) and might go back for that with one of my newsletter coupons or my receipt coupon and pick it up still. They had Spookytown all out and the blimp one was kind of neat. I was hoping more stuff would be out and I'm really interested to see what lighting & props they'll get in.


----------



## Deadna

I found one of those bird bath looking things that has a fog mister w/LED changing lights in the middle..brand new for only 2 bucks at a yardsale!
You can't help but wave your hands over the fog and cackle...can't wait to put it in a cauldron!


----------



## kittyvibe

awesome Deadna, sounds like a great item at the right time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Speaking of birds, I didn't buy this but saw it at a ROSS DRESS FOR LESS store. They had 2 of them and the bird cages must have been 4-5 feet tall, with hook. The metal tree is welded to the bottom. I thought this would have been great for a crow display or maybe bat cage. Price was $70 though and you really need some room to store this.


----------



## Kymmm

hallorenescene said:


> kymmm, don't leave us hanging, what's the dress look like


I didnt buy a dress. I bought a dress form (the thing that sewers use to put the garment on as they work on it) I figure I can use it to use as a body for a prop and to use as a pattern for future sculpts. 

Foggyfathoms, I love your two new witches!


----------



## halloween71

foggyfathoms said:


> heres a few more additions to foggyfathoms


awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## halloween71

Gambit said:


> I bought 2 of these babies from Michaels today. I had 2 40% off coupons so they only cost like $9 each.


I love that.Saw those today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

foggyfathoms said:


> HERES A FEW MORE ADDITIONS TO FOGGYFATHOMS



I love the idea of being scared to death by spiders (or whatever) crawling all over you....well not crawling all over me but a prop! Certainly it's a phobia or real fear of being bitten or stung, etc. people have and works well into a theme.


----------



## Halloween Princess

I picked up my first faux carveable pumpkin of the year with a 40% off coupon. And a paper mache skull that I am going to use on a tombstone.


----------



## BlueFrog

The seller accepted my offer on this lot, and they're currently creeping out a friend while I arrange transportation from Lansing MI to Chicago IL. Even with shipping, my total cost will be less than 1/4 of what I would have had to pay in this area for equivalent mannequins, assuming I could find any at all. They're going to be dressed as ToTs looking at my haunt from a neighbor's yard (because young children and The Seven Deadly Sins don't mix well).


----------



## Laurie S.




----------



## msmello

BlueFrog said:


> The seller accepted my offer on this lot, and they're currently creeping out a friend while I arrange transportation from Lansing MI to Chicago IL. Even with shipping, my total cost will be less than 1/4 of what I would have had to pay in this area for equivalent mannequins, assuming I could find any at all. They're going to be dressed as ToTs looking at my haunt from a neighbor's yard (because young children and The Seven Deadly Sins don't mix well).




I feel bad for your friend - those would creep me the heck out too. LOL


----------



## greaseballs80

Yes Craigslist, in San Francisco, it was a pet store co. selling all his Halloween Decoration. I did pay $50 for all.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, i don't know what you paid, but i do know those are hard to come by. laurie, i love those! where did you get them? they kinda are cool and gag you at the same time. lol


----------



## Laurie S.

I have no idea, Hallo, my brother actually found them somewhere in south GA where he lives and brought them up over the weekend. All I need is a Bloody Mary to go with them. It will be funny to have a coffin-shaped ice tray in the freezer.


----------



## hallorenescene

it also would be fun to make a set up and put them in a denture container in the freezer. lol. cool brother


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> The seller accepted my offer on this lot, and they're currently creeping out a friend while I arrange transportation from Lansing MI to Chicago IL. Even with shipping, my total cost will be less than 1/4 of what I would have had to pay in this area for equivalent mannequins, assuming I could find any at all. They're going to be dressed as ToTs looking at my haunt from a neighbor's yard (because young children and The Seven Deadly Sins don't mix well).



What a find Blue Frog! A whole family no less. Gotta love it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Laurie S. said:


> I have no idea, Hallo, my brother actually found them somewhere in south GA where he lives and brought them up over the weekend. All I need is a Bloody Mary to go with them. It will be funny to have a coffin-shaped ice tray in the freezer.




The Fang ice molds are from the Fred and Friends collection. Here's their website. They have a locator page for retailers and online sources selling their merchandise. A lot of places carry their stuff to some degree.


----------



## Southern Haunter

We picked up a knight's armor today on craigslist! It isn't a real suit of armor but it is pretty cool. I am not sure what we are going to do with it yet. It doesn't fit our theme but it was too cool to pass up.


----------



## killerhaunts

Great find on that knight!


----------



## greaseballs80

Southern Haunter: Awesome fine, i wouldn't pass on it either.


----------



## Kuaaron22

found a techno 400 watt fog machine for free on CL. picked it up and blows some fog but looks likes it just needs to be cleaned out. perfect for my MIB I am building.


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

Tons of skeleton halloween ornaments and bat clips in Michael's yep there Halloween is out here and then skeleton garland from dollar tree oh and some creepy black tree garland for my fireplace mantle too from Michael's


----------



## bouncerbudz

I picked up today 4 hospital gowns($1ea.), a small treasure chest($4), a small bunch glow in the dark balls($2), small 6in trophy($3) and a 36in tall trophy($4). All at the GOODWILL...


----------



## zom13ie

living in ny u would be supprized that i cant find anything on CL for halloween! y is it that a big town/state like ny has NOTHING... lol I hate ny.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

I got a order coming from Terry's Village and today bought some Boney Bunch from Yankee Candle!


----------



## Shadowbat

We stopped in Pat Catans today and picked up some decor. I also ran in Dollar Tree and grabbed a couple crows for my cemetary.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds everyone
southern, i've always wanted a suit of armour. very nice find


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While in ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS today I picked up a pretty ugly Egyptian-style bust, Queen Nefertiti-ish, for $9.99. The colors it was painted were kind of awful, like her face was a matte gold-ish color. One of the scenes I've been working to assemble is an Egyptian tomb robber whose kicking legs are sticking out from a broken-in tomb (he's also being stung by scorpions and snakes for his transgressions). I'll probably repaint the bust which is about 12-13 inches high (and kind of heavy too) and use it as a prop lying on the ground near the tomb raiders legs. I'll post a pic of it tomorrow in case anyone else doing a similar theme likes it and wants to pick one up at their local ROSS. I usually see the same items at the three ROSS' in my area so feel confident that other locations will get at least one in too.

I'll be curious if you guys think I should repaint her face a natural skin tone like the real Nefertiti bust, or go with more of an gold-leaf like color to have it appear to be more of a golden treasure like the King Tut golden mask.


----------



## cwolfe83

I bought my first purchase today, which was all the Halloween antibacterials at Bath and Body Works. Also got the Halloween holder, which is glow in the dark.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, i would love to see the statue. i don't have a ross around here but love seeing ideas to play off of. next year my theme will be egyptian. right now i am working on an egyption needlepoint i plan on working into my mummys garment.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> ghost of spookie, i would love to see the statue. i don't have a ross around here but love seeing ideas to play off of. next year my theme will be egyptian. right now i am working on an egyption needlepoint i plan on working into my mummys garment.



Here's the pic. As I said I'd like to repaint it as I really don't like the matte gold look or the other colors that much either. I do think it will be a great addition and add some realism to the tomb scene.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome statute!!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

I think the Statue looks great as it is!


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the statue as is. thanks ghost of spookie. i want one. does anyone know if there is a ross store in des moines, iowa.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> i like the statue as is. thanks ghost of spookie. i want one. does anyone know if there is a ross store in des moines, iowa.



Here's their website with a store locator. Doesn't appear to be. If you want me to be on the lookout for another one, let me know. I have a few Ross' in my area. Hey, I'm looking for something from Menards and maybe we could help each other out since Menards isn't out in my area. PM me if you want.


BTW here's a link to what the original discovered bust of Queen Nefertiti looked like for comparison: Queen Nefertiti Bust


----------



## hallorenescene

i have a menards just 25 mim away. i go that direction for work. so what is it you're looking for?
i can see why you want to paint it, it would look more authentic, but i would have to think about it. most aren't going to know what it looks like and the gold look is a rich look.


----------



## crazy xmas

I found these at yard sales yesterday. The funny thing is they are all named Shelley lol.


----------



## HellsKitchenette

Oooh--those are spooky!!! I'm picturing an obsessed stalker room, with defaced, cutout pictures of "Shelley" all over the wall!!!


----------



## bamtunebam

I has been a couple days since a purchase of the small tombstones at the Dollar Store. I did go to Home Depot yesterday to buy supplies but...
I did practice making wounds on the kids today:


----------



## kittyvibe

Southern Haunter said:


> We picked up a knight's armor today on craigslist! It isn't a real suit of armor but it is pretty cool. I am not sure what we are going to do with it yet. It doesn't fit our theme but it was too cool to pass up.


Ive seen this in Homegoods for the last 2 seasons for $99. They have a gold version that is slightly shorter, I think they sell for $50-80 (cant recall). I usually see the silver one mostly.

I saw a pic for this years merchandise on a store webby with tons of these knights, I wish I could remember the name, but it looks like some kinda of warehouse type store.

I just know they arent anywhere near FL. What was the price on the one you got? I loved the knight at first sight.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bamtunebam, looks like you had a lot of fun there with the kids. 

Yesterday I was in a TJMaxx, no halloween yet, but I did find a book box (very nicely done with the title of Wuthering Heights) in the clearance aisle for $3. It was one of the very large size books so I thought quite a deal for the price. There seemed like there was a lot more stuff in the clearance area probably as they get ready for the fall merchandise to come in and get put out. Anyway, don't overlook that section because you never know what you will find.


----------



## Tish

My boyfriend and I went to Michael's and the Dollar Tree and got a few things. At Michael's, we used a 40% off coupon on the Vicki's Cattery Spookytown piece. We also got some stickers I am going to sneak into my kids cubbies at work (work in a preschool that doesn't celebrate holidays) and a skull and crossbones hanger, plain wood. It has a rectangle piece at the bottom, so we are going to paint it and maybe write the name of our haunt on it. When we come up with one. 

At Dollar Tree we just got a couple of the skeleton garlands, one is with a black finish. Oh, we got a couple baby dolls and a toy baby bottle too. We are hoping to make the liquid in the bottle red and I'm going to practice spookifying the dolls.


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to dollar tree yesterday in mason city iowa and they now also have out gel bloody hand prints and broken gel shards of glass. i wasn't impressed with the shards of glass. and they had out a few of the wrapped meats-heart, brain, and one other piece, can't remember what it was


----------



## samhainschimera

I got some Yankee Candle goodies - the Boney Bunch Ghost Rider and Wedding Cake figures, the Pumpkin Pals Double Train and some Candy Corn and Witches Brew candles. I'm getting in the Halloween mood!


----------



## tlc102462

*What I bought!*

Picked up an OLD organ - $100, good condition. Will be putting a bucky skeleton at the keys and using a motor from an oscillating fan to make his hands go up and down!!


----------



## rockplayson

GOS,
I was thinking of buying this same one for a mummys tomb but her ear was chipped and she had a big crack on the back. It was on clearence for $3.99. I wonder if I should just go back and get it.


----------



## Skelly215

We got a rocking chair for $20 and a Depression-era dress and long sweater jacket for another $10, all from Goodwill. We're planning a Rockin' Granny for our haunted farm setup. The rocking chair is painted gold but we'll just paint and age it. So far, so good!


----------



## Si-cotik

rockplayson said:


> GOS,
> I was thinking of buying this same one for a mummys tomb but her ear was chipped and she had a big crack on the back. It was on clearence for $3.99. I wonder if I should just go back and get it.


I would go get it, you can always paint it a little to look old and ancient and the cracks and nicks would look like they belong there.


----------



## october31

samhainschimera said:


> I got some Yankee Candle goodies - the Boney Bunch Ghost Rider and Wedding Cake figures, the Pumpkin Pals Double Train and some Candy Corn and Witches Brew candles. I'm getting in the Halloween mood!


my yankee candle didnt get any boney bunch or pumpkin pals


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

rockplayson said:


> GOS,
> I was thinking of buying this same one for a mummys tomb but her ear was chipped and she had a big crack on the back. It was on clearence for $3.99. I wonder if I should just go back and get it.


OMG go back and pick it up. Well I would if it were me. Sounds to me more like a relic in a tomb than a perfect one would be. Actually I think I read that the original bust found of Queen Nefertiti had a chipped or missing ear. I plan on mudding up my statute so it looks like it was buried and just dug up.


----------



## baboomgirl

Shebear1 said:


> Sesame Shriek?


ROTFLMAO!

Now that would definitely scar a few kids if Big Bird was evil


----------



## baboomgirl

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Yesterday I bought a creepy lantern from Spirit Halloween online. I actually had looked on Amazon and ebay but couldn't find exactly what I was looking for on the cheap. The ones that really looked like antiques to me/really old-fashioned, etc. were either oil-operated (I wanted flameless) or were hyper-expensive.
> 
> So I Googled and found one on Spirit Halloween, LOL. Should have just started there.
> 
> Oh...I also bought a small tombstone online at Walmart -- the tombstones that are fairly heavy (poly resin).
> 
> My focus this year is on making my cemetery look real and more "substantial" than in previous years.


I have three of those lanterns...two were from ebay...got charged 20.00 for two including shipping... then went to walmart and found them for 5 bucks each...the old style railroad/conductors lanterns(kicks self in butt). They are kerosene but can be converted fairly easily. I havent seen any Halloween stuff at any of our stores yet..just a few crafty things at Hobby Lobby so far. I wish TX would get on the band wagon already!


----------



## baboomgirl

greaseballs80 said:


> Scored this prop at a Estate Sale for $2.00.


This looks just like the one that someone on here( forgive me as I can't remember who) carved out of left over foam pieces that looked extremely realistic!


----------



## baboomgirl

greaseballs80 said:


> Got this today for $50, a little pricey however, i live in the SF Bay Area and things around here aren't so cheap.


Thats not too bad a price for that ...ive seen it on ebay for way more, but havent shopped around too much. I love the rats...I need those, where did u get them?


----------



## baboomgirl

bamtunebam said:


> I has been a couple days since a purchase of the small tombstones at the Dollar Store. I did go to Home Depot yesterday to buy supplies but...
> I did practice making wounds on the kids today:


Ohhh how do you make your wounds?


----------



## baboomgirl

I see that I have the market on replies on this page here! lol
I have been working hard on our columns and the only thing I scored was more drylock, 5 gall of joint compound, a bucket, a mixing attachment and a paintbrush... must finish these things and move on to more fun things! Oh I did happen to squeeze another tombstone out in between the column work 
Off to do that now


----------



## obcessedwithit

crazy xmas said:


> I found these at yard sales yesterday. The funny thing is they are all named Shelley lol.


Hey, I have that candle holder thingy in white, i was looking for another for my hearse but don't need it now, you interested? pm if so.....


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Went to Gander Mountain, an outdoor sports store, and got two crow decoys. Plan on using them for fencepost statues, they already look a little like iron, and just weather them with some rust. 4.99 for some good size ones, I am happy!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## battygirl

So Hubby is on vacation this week and actually wanted to go Halloween hunting with me!! I found some really cool stuff. 

The first picture we found at Tuesday Morning. Frank and Drac are pretty big @ about 18" and were $20 each. They look like they are carved but they are resin.

The second picture is of a black glass liquor container with stopper and a skull and cross bone on the side. I found it at Ross for $8.99! Can't wait to use it at our Halloween party. 

The last picture is from collectionsetc.com They are Frankenstein hands holding a bowl. I got them back in spring for $6 each but they were grey so I just painted them green so they match the Frank head I got from Ross last year!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

battygirl said:


> So Hubby is on vacation this week and actually wanted to go Halloween hunting with me!! I found some really cool stuff.
> 
> The first picture we found at Tuesday Morning. Frank and Drac are pretty big @ about 18" and were $20 each. They look like they are carved but they are resin.
> 
> The second picture is of a black glass liquor container with stopper and a skull and cross bone on the side. I found it at Ross for $8.99! Can't wait to use it at our Halloween party.
> 
> The last picture is from collectionsetc.com They are Frankenstein hands holding a bowl. I got them back in spring for $6 each but they were grey so I just painted them green so they match the Frank head I got from Ross last year!!!



*Great finds!! I love the Frankenstein hands!!! *


----------



## battygirl

Thank you Spookilicious Mama


----------



## blackfog

BR1MSTON3 nice find for the money! Good thought going to a sport store. 

battygirl I love the bottle very cool!


----------



## osenator

Wow, all you guys are getting very coool stuff!


----------



## battygirl

Thank you blackfrog!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

I so want some of those hands. I am trying to find the head, but our Ross has not started putting out any Halloween yet. I just jumped over to Collections Etc and they don't have the hand bowl any longer.


----------



## battygirl

Printersdevil I got them in May I think but forgot about them until a few weeks ago when I got them back down from the attic to paint them. I'm sorry, I should have taken a picture of them and posted them right away. I had a crazy summer session at school so maybe that's why I didn't. I would just keep checking the site they should get them back in when they add more Halloween stuff....just remember that they are gray not green. I painted mine green. I hope you find them and I will keep looking 4 them too!


----------



## v_gan

*My Halloween buys so far..*









*Dollar Tree: *2 tombstones, 4 sets of ghost/pumpkin balloon decoations (I'm doing a childhood Halloween themed party this year - thought these would bring back memories), Halloween tie with sound (for a prize), graveyard entrance sign

*Various flea markets/antique shops/thrift stores:* 3 golden pumpkin candle holders ($5), large b&w foam pumpkin ($1.50), craft pumpkin ($2), ceramic ghostie ($.25), 35 orange string lights ($.50), sonic ghost ($2)










*Michaels:* 2 paper mache skulls ($2/ea), 2 paper mache skull masks ($2/ea), 2 haunted framed portraits ($6/ea with 40% off coupon), Grow Your Own skeleton and ghost ($1/ea for prizes)

*Dollar Tree:* 4 spooky busts, 1 small tombstone, pumpkin snowglobe (for prizes), packaged heart, spleen, and brain

*Marshalls:* Werewolf book ($7)

*Walmart:* Various DVDs ($5/ea for prizes)


----------



## skullboy

HA! I just bought Lost Boys also.

I got some material for my Reapers.Of course they look like crap so it will go towards another project.


----------



## creepingdth

i love the gold pumpkin candle holders


----------



## October 31st

^^^oooh great choice in the movies!


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the tie, the creepy pictures, and the grow your own ghost and skeleton. you got some nice buys there.


----------



## CobhamManor

Ooh, I hope my Michael's has those portraits! I'm hoping to get some cheap ones for my Haunted Hallway this year!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Went to Dollar Tree today I bought a small tombstone statue says "out to lunch", black & orange with pumpkins Headbands and severed fingers. 
I was looking for the Dracula bust, sold out. From Rite aid I bought a cute standing scarecrow gal.


----------



## Shadowbat

v_gan said:


>


That ceramic ghost is awesome. Love it.


----------



## mommyto3

Great finds v_gan!!


----------



## whichypoo

*Evil Queen*

Okay I have a question I hope someone will be able to help . We found this at Goodwill. I have looked and looked on the web and have not been able to find it anywhere to tell me its worth or when it was made. 
It is 32 inches high and about 18 inches wide at the base. the globe on the staff lights up. Is there anyone that can help me. 










here is the bottom . but I cannot find which No. this one is out of 250.









Disney Auctions was closed in 2006 So that was a dead end.


----------



## whichypoo

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Went to Gander Mountain, an outdoor sports store, and got two crow decoys. Plan on using them for fencepost statues, they already look a little like iron, and just weather them with some rust. 4.99 for some good size ones, I am happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I really like the crows. Your idea to use them for your fence will be cool. hmmm I wonder if cambellas would have any.?


----------



## obcessedwithit

whichypoo said:


> I really like the crows. Your idea to use them for your fence will be cool. hmmm I wonder if cambellas would have any.?


those are better and cheaper then the michael ones, good idea.


----------



## CreepySpiders

I made this for my shadow wall...


----------



## BlueFrog

whichypoo said:


> Okay I have a question I hope someone will be able to help . We found this at Goodwill. I have looked and looked on the web and have not been able to find it anywhere to tell me its worth or when it was made.


*whichypoo*, Maleficent is my favorite Disney character and that statue is absolutely magnificent. I've never seen it before and even some googling failed to turn up any relevant results. I'd keep an eye on eBay, where she's bound to turn up eventually.

Amazing find!!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Try this link... you may have to sign up for a 7 day trial but at leaast you will see what Maleficent is worth!

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/disney-maleficent-big-figure-fig-le-250-nib-l-k

http://www.yourwdwstore.net/Disney-Big-Figure-Statue--Evil-Queen-on-Throne-LE-250_p_4435.html


----------



## printersdevil

Creepy Spiders, I love what you made for the shadow wall. Tell me more about this wall and how to make something like this.


----------



## strangebrew

v_gan said:


> *Dollar Tree: *2 tombstones, 4 sets of ghost/pumpkin balloon decoations (I'm doing a childhood Halloween themed party this year - thought these would bring back memories), Halloween tie with sound (for a prize), graveyard entrance sign
> 
> *Various flea markets/antique shops/thrift stores:* 3 golden pumpkin candle holders ($5), large b&w foam pumpkin ($1.50), craft pumpkin ($2), ceramic ghostie ($.25), 35 orange string lights ($.50), sonic ghost ($2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Michaels:* 2 paper mache skulls ($2/ea), 2 paper mache skull masks ($2/ea), 2 haunted framed portraits ($6/ea with 40% off coupon), Grow Your Own skeleton and ghost ($1/ea for prizes)
> 
> *Dollar Tree:* 4 spooky busts, 1 small tombstone, pumpkin snowglobe (for prizes), packaged heart, spleen, and brain
> 
> *Marshalls:* Werewolf book ($7)
> 
> *Walmart:* Various DVDs ($5/ea for prizes)


that werewolf books looks cool. i'll have to look it up on amazon.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Hi printersdevil. I am making a shadow wall this year because I just moved into a condo so my decorating space is a little more limited (devastating!!).
If you look in my photo album you will see other silhouettes I have made for it.

I picked up black foam board from the dollar tree. i penciled the owl / tree outline on to it then used a razor to cut it out. Altough it was drawn freehand the idea came from a 
window cling I saw online.


----------



## tank.1007

this is awesome i got it for $10 at a flea market it's real too


----------



## housedragonmom

*Found on vacation in Destin, Florida*

While doing my part for the Gulf area tourism trade, I ventured into Ross and found these. And by the way, the beaches were gorgeous and not a drop of oil.
View attachment 11472


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, Creepy. I just found all the albums last night. I will take a look.

I had a big party last year and do have lots of props and decor, but need to make changes this year and don't have a lot of fund for it.

I am also having a Witches party for the girls and so I think I will go with some witches theme for my overall party too. I am thinking of doing each room in the house with different witch scenes.


----------



## SadieMay731

View attachment 11478

i done good today lol. i got 3 boney bunch candle holders from yankee candle. and i checked out the dollar tree and got some leaves, severed fingers, a severed hand, and to go with my dracula bust, a werewolf and a devil bust. and some skeleton garland, some bloody window stickers, and i think that's it. i can't wait to go back and get more!!!


----------



## xCombixGirlx

my dad shares a dumpster with a factory at his work and they threw out this stuff. it still have tags. i could not believe my eyes
















other than that im waiting for stuff to come up :/ they dont have much out near oberlin


----------



## Sidnami

I just got another big gargoyle from Home Goods. Just so you know, a chip on the display can get you a discount if you mention something about it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sidnami said:


> I just got another big gargoyle from Home Goods. Just so you know, a chip on the display can get you a discount if you mention something about it.


The stores (Homegoods/TJMaxx) in my area don't discount any further but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## nhh

I went to Hobby Lobby yesterday. No Halloween stuff but a huge amount of fall. They had rows and rows and table of pumpkins. Glass, copper, paper, carved wood etc. It was so beautiful.  I took some pics with my phone and I'll try to get those loaded here. They still has some yard stuff for 75% off too.

A lot of the fall stuff was 50% this week. Not sure for how long but, at least through the weekend.


----------



## Lea32R

Bought some awesome-looking candlesticks that look really expensive but cost £1.99 in a sale (I guess that's probably just over a dollar each).

Would take pics if I knew where my camera USB cable was! But they are perfect for my theme.


----------



## Scatterbrains

I bought a bag of mice at Michael's and when I handed it to the young lady working at the counter, she pulled her hand back...she didn't want to touch the mice


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Lea32R said:


> Bought some awesome-looking candlesticks that look really expensive but cost £1.99 in a sale (I guess that's probably just over a dollar each).
> 
> Would take pics if I knew where my camera USB cable was! But they are perfect for my theme.


Thats actually about $2.35-2.50


----------



## lisa48317

I finally got some stuff worth sharing!
This I got from the local Salvation Army...









This was at my florist...









And these I found at an antique store / flea market place tonight. They're only missing 1 crystal!! The tag said they were Victorian, but I don't know for sure. I plan to paint all the white wire gloss black. With black roses, it'll look awesome!!


----------



## CobhamManor

Great finds!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

At AC Moore I bought the Martha Stewart Vampire window and mirror clings. 8 to a pack with my 50% off coupon. I think they look pretty cool! Didn't see anything else in there that interested me. 

At Home Goods bought a black pedestal stand with a black rose decorating the bottom. It's like a small cake pedestal stand. It was found with the Halloween food dishes. Anyway I plan to set my Yankee Candle Boney Bunch wedding couple on it for this Halloween.

Not really a whole heck of Halloween out yet. Have to wait for all the back0to school stuff to be gone.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/whatonearth/Item_Skel-e-gnome-Garden-Sculpture_CE3173_ps_srm.html

*I ordered this today! Cant wait til he arrives*


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy

No pictures, but I bought a web shooter gun for a buck and several jars for my witch kiten everything was less than $15 all together


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Spookilicious mama said:


> http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/whatonearth/Item_Skel-e-gnome-Garden-Sculpture_CE3173_ps_srm.html
> 
> *I ordered this today! Cant wait til he arrives*


Thanks for posting the link for the Skeleton Gnome. I have to get this it is sooooooooo cool !! 

Congrats on ordering it !!!


----------



## printersdevil

I love the skeleton gnome! 

Also the candle holders. THey will look awesome in black and with the black roses.

Where do you find the black roses or do you paint them?


----------



## CreepySpiders

*I have a problem...*

A serious halloween problem, that is! Today I picked up a lot of goodies from Craigslist. A Bloody pumpkin fountain, full size rotting corpse (Wayne) , skeletal bride N groom (Sasha N James). So much more...tombstones, skulls, witch, demon torso. I got so lucky~ all for $50 =)

This is a picture of Sasha


----------



## hallorenescene

creepy, nice finds. love sasha
lisa, those are some unusual pieces. would be interesting to see how you incorporate them. love the white flower holders


----------



## lisa48317

Spookilicious mama said:


> http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/whatonearth/Item_Skel-e-gnome-Garden-Sculpture_CE3173_ps_srm.html
> 
> That gnome is great! That's one I wouldn't mind having in my yard!
> 
> I was looking thru this site (I love the "Odd & Bizarre" category!) and some of their stuff is the same as on www.perpetualkid.com. I didn't open both sites to compare, but whatonearth.com may have better prices.


----------



## Tannasgach

At Goodwill I found a men's shirt (size 5X) in a voodooie/African looking print for $1.80, an adult Hawaiian raffia hula skirt for $.79, and a bag a batting for $1.09. I have enough materials to make a thousand voodoo doll invites.

_<well, maybe not that many >_


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Tannasgach said:


> At Goodwill I found a men's shirt (size 5X) in a voodooie/African looking print for $1.80, an adult Hawaiian raffia hula skirt for $.79, and a bag a batting for $1.09. I have enough materials to make a thousand voodoo doll invites.
> 
> _<well, maybe not that many >_


but darn near close!! =D


----------



## october31

SadieMay731 said:


> View attachment 11478
> 
> i done good today lol. i got 3 boney bunch candle holders from yankee candle. and i checked out the dollar tree and got some leaves, severed fingers, a severed hand, and to go with my dracula bust, a werewolf and a devil bust. and some skeleton garland, some bloody window stickers, and i think that's it. i can't wait to go back and get more!!!


i have the boney bunch candy bowl and the boney and the lady


----------



## CreepySpiders

THX @hallo Renescene. I am still going through the stuff I picked up from the one guy on craigslist. so much good stuff! I put a picture of James (Sasha's husband) in my album~ devoted.


----------



## Effie

*Victorian Trading Co.*

I found this great web site with really really different Halloween items -- I was looking for black leaf garland, which they had -- they also had some really beautiful gothic black candle garland on sale for $16. Some of the prices are kind of high, but the stuff is so unique and different I just had to share a link to it here!

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/catindex/C14-46-all.html

Here's the pic of the candles:


----------



## triplej2002

I had posted a wanted ad on Craigslist for Halloween and other materials for our haunt. A guy that does spray foam insulation said he had a bunch we could have for free, so we picked it up this morning... little did I know we were going to pick up Mini-Mount Rushmore. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG Triplej2002, how large is that!? looks to be one piece. Really curious how you will use it. Any ideas yet? Interesting texture.

I bet that guy never thought he was going to get rid of that pile of foam!


----------



## crazy xmas

O....man great score Triplej2002!!!


----------



## triplej2002

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG Triplej2002, how large is that!? looks to be one piece. Really curious how you will use it. Any ideas yet? Interesting texture.
> 
> I bet that guy never thought he was going to get rid of that pile of foam!


This huge blob is about 10' wide, 12' long and about 3' at the deepest part. We had to cut the thing in half just to get it loaded onto our utility trailer and that took us almost an hour, but the piece is WELL worth it. We're doing an Egyptian theme, so we're carving an Anubis head and creating a statue from it, along with some canopic jars and who knows what else. Any ideas?  

I think the guy was probably just as happy to have someone pick the stuff up, as we were to get it. He was going to take it to the landfill. One man's junk is another man's treasure!


----------



## osenator

*My score from Micheal...*

I got these today for 16$ each at Micheal today with 40% coupons off.
They are about 2 feet tall, but I love the range of movement, head can turn and open the jaw.

View attachment 11517


View attachment 11518


View attachment 11519

CAN WE COME IN??? We want to see thoses skeletons too!!
(sorry could not resist)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice. 2 feet tall would make a nice child size prop too.


----------



## october31

osenator said:


> I got these today for 16$ each at Micheal today with 40% coupons off.
> They are about 2 feet tall, but I love the range of movement, head can turn and open the jaw.
> 
> View attachment 11517
> 
> 
> View attachment 11518
> 
> 
> View attachment 11519
> 
> CAN WE COME IN??? We want to see thoses skeletons too!!
> (sorry could not resist)


xD are those real raccoons?


----------



## fravak

I found a little over 100' of nicely pre-aged 1.5" diameter rope and another 50'of 1" rope for $20, including the Rubbermaid tote to store it in. It will make nice rigging for a pirate ship.


----------



## osenator

Yup, they come every night, I even hand feed them now.


----------



## halinar

Hit big lots tonight for something non Halloween and noticed they had their stuff up. Good items this year. Several voice and pressure activated items.

Walked out with the sound activated skulls. 









While the wife walked out with a Halloween purchase also (sniff sniff, I'm so proud).


----------



## Deadna

That foam piece is awesome! Today I saw a dumpster over-flowing with thick blue foam scraps but was unable to stop


----------



## blackfog

halinar nice find. I jusy got a wedding gown and veil and black robe with a hood at the goodwill store. I have the perfect head to use with both and can't wait to get started on them.


----------



## CobhamManor

Michael's had tons of barbed wire, which I'll get eventually! But I don't think my local store had those two feet skeletons...but I want them! 

I got some "floral moss" from Dollar Tree today, while also getting a tombstone, crow, and, of course, a packaged brain!


----------



## Tumblindice

Ok so my order from Halloween Asylum came in today. So I thought I would kill two birds with one stone. Fog spewing corpse that everyone likes and the 93 cent leds that everyone has ordered. Enjoy!


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## Scatterbrains

I got a couple of drop cloths to wrap a body in


----------



## hallorenescene

effie, those candles are cool. i was to a garage sale and they had some white ones. i like the black a lot better
triple, that is one score i hope you post a pic of when you finish


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, those are cool skeletons. 
fravak, sounds like you found a winner for your pirate ship
halinor, i've seen the skely heads before, but never sound activated ones. that would be fun along a walking path. and yeah, looks like your wife did you proud
blackfog, hope you post pics of your builds.
tunbledice, halloween is gonna look better with that winner


----------



## icemanfred

tumblindice
Looks Great!
does his head move?
got a video of it?


----------



## Cooscounty

I found this at the Goodwill the other day for $8 its 700w and has the timer switch !!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Tumblindice said:


> Ok so my order from Halloween Asylum came in today. So I thought I would kill two birds with one stone. Fog spewing corpse that everyone likes and the 93 cent leds that everyone has ordered. Enjoy!


*Oh I just love that fogger, do you feel it is made well??*


----------



## The Man

Here's a curby I found yesterday. I may traumatize it next year but, have to many "must finish" projects to do it this year.

I'm going to wrap it in chains with padlocks and place a speaker inside to play creepy sounds. I'll also place a red light in it (checked this out last night and it looks cool) and pump fog through it.

What's the best way to give it a old rusted look?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Looks like some sort of electrical routing box or something The Man, but it sure makes a nice coffin. What a weird find. Reminds me of someones truckload of spray foam. Weird but cool.


----------



## Effie

This is kind of dorkey, but I found a 36" tall Barbie for $5 at the flea market to make the "beloved _style _tombstone" tutorial here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/92051-beloved-style-tombstone-making.html

So excited! The beloved tombstone is WAY to large for me to be able to store anywhere, so I've been thinking this one should be just the right size -- I'm hoping to follow the real Beloved tombstone directions but replace the full-size girl with this doll! Her hair is in braids, so once I unbraid it there should be lots more of it! I'm hoping I can find a way to soften up her arm and knee joints to bend them into more natural positions, too.


----------



## halinar

Tumblindice said:


>


That's pretty cool... I might have to look into one here shortly. I don't have much time this year to build a lot so I might have to buy a couple things. 

Being in Florida it's always windy on Halloween so I gave up on the foggers a few years back but that is a great use for one.


----------



## Brimstonewitch

We decided to try yard sales again yesterday and got my first blow mold for $1...it's not much but I was excited!


View attachment 11527




View attachment 11526


----------



## Shadowbat

Hey, for a buck, thats a great find!


----------



## The Man

Brimstonewitch, I'll give you a buck-fifty for it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Brimstonewitch said:


> We decided to try yard sales again yesterday and got my first blow mold for $1...it's not much but I was excited!
> 
> 
> View attachment 11527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11526


*That is awesome!!!*


----------



## HellsKitchenette

Oooh--nice brambly things, and skeleton couple! LOVE the garden gnome!
Oh--and that blow mold is fantastic!!


----------



## baboomgirl

*Additions for the Nightmare Nursery*

Got the little tikes doll play set at NAM( second hand shop) for 8 bucks and the mini crib was a throw away by a dumpster-FREE...plus the crib folds flat! lol I spray painted the one all black and will spray skull stencils on it and take off the heart toppers and put paper mache skulls I made instead...and the crib I tried to make look like it was from a burned down abandoned place. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=438588&id=100000093408244&ref=fbx_album

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=438588&id=100000093408244&ref=fbx_album#!/photo.php?pid=438589&id=100000093408244&ref=fbx_album&fbid=150891874923925

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=438588&id=100000093408244&ref=fbx_album#!/photo.php?pid=438590&id=100000093408244&ref=fbx_album&fbid=150891878257258

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=438588&id=100000093408244&ref=fbx_album#!/photo.php?pid=438591&id=100000093408244&ref=fbx_album&fbid=150891881590591

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=438588&id=100000093408244&ref=fbx_album#!/photo.php?pid=438592&id=100000093408244&ref=fbx_album&fbid=150891884923924


----------



## kittyvibe

awesome scores everyone! Especially the recent blow mold 

My mom got the skull decanter from Ross but its missing the crystal topper. I thought it didnt come with a topper and suggested we buy stoppers from a craft store and dollar store mini skulls, put green or silver glitter on the skull and attach it to the stopper.

She liked that idea and especially that this decanter looks like the ones sold at a high end online shop thats escaping my mind atm. 

Im kinda bummed I didnt ask for a discount on the missing glass stopper. 

I also bought several hand soaps from Bath and Body Works that had 2 different scents. One is Pumpkin Spice and the other Warm Vanilla, the pumpkin has a Pumpkin Sticker on it that glows in the dark and the vanilla one has a dark liquid and a haunted house scene. All of their Halloween items so far feature glow in the dark stickers. 

They also had a ghost and a pumpkin shaped foaming hand soap in the scents mentioned for sale where I was in Orlando, I got the non shaped bottles as they are 7/$20 atm and retail $5 normally. So I stocked up. 

In Ross I got cute kitchen towels and pot holders in a witch theme along with a Happy Halloween full length apron with bats on it, Ill take pics of those soon.

At Michaels I bought witch hat paper lanterns, I dont think anyones mentioned those yet, and they are really cool looking. While there I bought 2 skeleton key ornaments for my Halloween tree that have hanging words Spooky and Scary (I think?).

While at some yard sales I couldnt beleive that anyone sells anything of value for .50 anymore. usually you hear "its a dollar, its 5 dollars," ect , lol. 

So I was happy to get a Build a Bear with candy corn fur pattern, a candy bowl, and an animated witch cartoon from the 90's possibly 80's for so cheap at .50 each. 

At Homegoods I got a cute Annalee wizard Owl holding a spell book, orange multi color LED lantern (with spider and bat thingys hanging onto it) and a package of what I thought were glass ornaments with halloween motifs but are actually palce card holders, lol. I made that mistake before buying what I thought were cute pine cone ornaments but are really card holders. Oh well, the halloween ones are going on my tree anyway, lol.

Mom got a glass tabletop lantern that says Happy Halloween ($15), at my insisting an apprentice Annalee witch to go with last years from here ($15), a table runner and square dessert plates with s kull on them but with different backgrounds in black and white. 
I feel like Im forgetting something but Ill report back with pics if anyone wants to see the cute kitchen stuff from Ross.


----------



## rockplayson

Well today I got a few things for my secret reaper. 
I hope he likes them. I want to go back to ROSS and get those skeleton candle holders. they were pretty sweet.


----------



## hallorenescene

coos, nice fogger
the man, that's thinking outside the box. that will be pretty cool when you're done
effie, the beloved tombstone is wonderful, and that barbie should work well
brimstone, if i scored that blowmold i would be exstatic. wonderful find. and for a $? yikes
kitty, i would like to see pics


----------



## ter_ran

*Bought some new Haunted Hedge shakers*

I just picked up four "Create your own - Haunted Hedge" shakers by Tekky toys at Big lots today for $12ea. They are pretty powerful for such a small package. I have seen them in the past bt never owned any personally. I recommend them to all who seek shaking bushes or trees!


----------



## maskedfan

It wasn't today, but I scoured a couple of boot sales yesterday and picked up some useful stuff: a few topic-appropriate books to cover (herbs, wizards, etc.), a couple of ceramic skulls, several posion / potion bottles, and a couple of beautifully tacky winged angels / fairies that I intend to spray paint black and 'improve' along the lines of an HF user's inspirational post (can't remember whose, sorry!).


----------



## CobhamManor

I got some moss for the graveyard at Dollar Tree....$1 of course!


----------



## v_gan

Brimstonewitch said:


> We decided to try yard sales again yesterday and got my first blow mold for $1...it's not much but I was excited!


Not much?! I would have nearly fainted if I had found something that adorable at a yard sale. .. And for that cheap!


----------



## Wolfman

*A $900 Fog Machine!*

I was the only bidder. *NOT FOR HOME USE* - That was the kicker for me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250677013008&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## hallorenescene

nice buy wolfman.
i picked up a 1000 pieces puzzle from goodwill. buried blueprints puzzles from the past draculas castle. $0.25. hope it's all there, it looks awesome


----------



## FarmerChad

Yesterday evening at Hobby Lobby found a couple interesting things, on clearance of course. 

These were only $6 each, im thinking the topper for a fence/gate post? The same same post that I have yet to build!









Then... These were only $1.20 each, I bought the last 3 that they had. I like the size and detail, they seem to be cast iron. Not sure how im going to use them, might stash them away for another year.


----------



## hallorenescene

frarmer, those finials will look great on a fence or gate post. they are very pretty. the cross is nice. you could use it for a coffin, a tombstone, or a vampire kit.


----------



## bozz

*Christmas Tree shops..........*

I stop by the Christmas Tree shop today. I really dig that place.......lots of cool stuff. I pick up a huge 10' tall Halloween sail banner that should advertise us well from a distance and also in the pics below I got 2 fake butler hands and forearms with the black jacket sleeve for $ 3.99 each........great price and very real detail as seen below. CTS has such cool stuff you can't find just anywhere.


----------



## bouncerbudz

Bozz- would love to see the banner. even if its just the package it comes in(of course if it shows what the banner looks like ).


----------



## printersdevil

I'd also love to see the banner. Those hands are fantastic.


----------



## bozz

bouncerbudz said:


> Bozz- would love to see the banner. even if its just the package it comes in(of course if it shows what the banner looks like ).


 I'll take a pic later on and post it........they had the banner up in the store and I thought.....wow....thats so cool and its huge / very tall at 10 1/2 ft......only for $ 9.99. They had 3' 6' and 10'.........with 3 different decor patterns................ghost, witch, and pumpkins. Yeah the hands are very real looking.........they had witch hands and witch feet as welll and they looked just as real. Oh the hands are all made of thick hollow air filled rubber.


----------



## bozz

*Banner pics*

Ok this is the tall 10' verticle sail banner in the package........comes with poles and and stake..........same for the 3' and 6' ones as well.........sorry have not taken it out yet..........but they are up in the stores.


----------



## v_gan

*Did a bit more shopping today..*









Home Goods: Pumpkin sundae spoons ($6)
TJ Maxx: Vintage-y spreaders ($6)









Home Goods: Amazing cookie jars/canisters! ($13 each)









Tuesday Morning: Vintage-y Halloween characters ($8 each)









Party City: Halloween parasol party picks ($1 each)









Big Lots: Ouiji Board sign. The hand is on a spring thing, and you can move it around! ($7)









Tuesday Morning: Orange dishes. I though these would look good on my Halloween buffet. ($3 each)









Thrift store: Goosebumps voice-changing mask. This will go to the winner of the Most Nostalgic category in my costume contest  (3)


----------



## Halloween_Queen

oh my goodness!! i LOVE goosebumps, i collect those books and anything goosebumps relatedd =DD


----------



## battygirl

V_gan amazing finds!!! Love the cookie jars and orange bowls....Really wishing I had a Homegoods now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tish

For our haunt, foam block flooring in primary colors and some with alphabets and numbers. It's the interlocking flooring found on playgrounds or in classrooms. $12.99 and $17.99, not bad. At Costco. They also had the big skull I've seen posted before and the nightlights.


----------



## printersdevil

I love the fortune teller sign.


----------



## hallorenescene

bozz, nice finds
vgan, you have some nice finds too. i love the fortune teller sign. i have a goosebumps mask and voice changer too. but i think my mask is different. 
halloween queen, i have every movie goosebumps put out but for 2 of the newest. i have goosebumps bookends and a few goosebump books. the year target used goosebumps for their halloween decor, i got lucky and scored some of the pieces.
tish, that will make excellant flooring


----------



## prestonjjrtr

The Fortune Teller Sign is a metal sign that is for sale at Big Lots for $7.


----------



## bozz

*More hand pics*

Ok I couldn't resist so i decided to go back to CTS and get the green hands........musta of missed them yesterday.........also got another verticle banner........the banners look to be much taller in the store than advertised........the 10' is more like 12' and the 6' is more like 8'. I'm gonna put these hands and my kicking legs on my riding lawnmower as I ride around. For only $ 3.99 these rubber hands are hard to beat.See pics below.....>>>


----------



## hallorenescene

bozz, those green hands are cool. i see you still have your nice hut setup. thanks for the pics


----------



## CobhamManor

Creepy hands!


----------



## bozz

hallorenescene said:


> bozz, those green hands are cool. i see you still have your nice hut setup. thanks for the pics


Thanks....yeah i keep it out all year.......with the lights off.......your welcome.


----------



## Shadowbat

While at Big Lots we bought a new Fall table runner and matching rug for the living room. I also picked up a set of solar spotlight for 10 bucks. They should do the trik for throwing some accent onto my graveyard. Its small.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

hallorenescene said:


> bozz, those green hands are cool. i see you still have your nice hut setup. thanks for the pics



*Hmmmm - yes - a "nice" hut set up indeed!! All I have to say is...

 WARNING WARNING!! DO NOT BE FOOLED by this otherwise serene and peaceful hut and surrounding landscape!! 
It's a veritable portal to the unknown!! BEWARE I tell you BEWARE!! 
*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

v_gan said:


> Home Goods: Pumpkin sundae spoons ($6)
> TJ Maxx: Vintage-y spreaders ($6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Goods: Amazing cookie jars/canisters! ($13 each)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday Morning: Vintage-y Halloween characters ($8 each)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party City: Halloween parasol party picks ($1 each)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Lots: Ouiji Board sign. The hand is on a spring thing, and you can move it around! ($7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday Morning: Orange dishes. I though these would look good on my Halloween buffet. ($3 each)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrift store: Goosebumps voice-changing mask. This will go to the winner of the Most Nostalgic category in my costume contest  (3)



*I love the vintage halloween characters from tuesday morning*


----------



## bozz

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Hmmmm - yes - a "nice" hut set up indeed!! All I have to say is...
> 
> WARNING WARNING!! DO NOT BE FOOLED by this otherwise serene and peaceful hut and surrounding landscape!!
> It's a veritable portal to the unknown!! BEWARE I tell you BEWARE!!
> *


Originally Posted by hallorenescene 
thanks. bozz, if you threw susie into that shack, i wish i could be there. susie would be a riot to party with. but would the shack ever be the same. lol. 

Oh her and hubby are a blast to party with.......they are a riot together....we never laughed so hard..I mean a very funny comedy team and very nice guest
as well as they throw one mean all out party loaded with goodies and decor. They are off the chart as host with a very nicely decked out place in Oct. Oh Susie is a big screamer on the scare trail.........you can probaly hear her for miles..........lol. They are really a wonderful couple and some of the nicest people you'll ever meet.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Wow Spooki! Great finds.


----------



## blackfog

Thanks bozz just posted in the sightings sticky thread about these arms! Just got them. They are nice for $3.99. They had womens to in case anyone needed them.


----------



## bozz

blackfog said:


> Thanks bozz just posted in the sightings sticky thread about these arms! Just got them. They are nice for $3.99. They had womens to in case anyone needed them.


Cool............yeah they were selling well at my CTS store today, these kind of items go quick. Yeah the Witch arms and legs look very nice too.


----------



## blackfog

Didn't see the legs mine just had hands. They didn't have much stuff out yet. Will have to check them out from time to time! Thanks!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

Well I got a couple of pieces to help pull together what will be my new 'Frankenstein Groundbreaker' A tomato cage, and a 'Transylmaniac' mask I got on E*bay for $30. http://www.ronjo.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000002/10105-10.jpg
Also a pair of what the Fright Catalog calls 'White Skeleton Hands' for $27.
http://www.frightcatalog.com/i/240x240/1206026.jpg
I'm going to get a couple of pieces of pvc, and some great stuff spray foam to hold them in place. Then I'll spray it with a can of green spray paint that I already happen to have handy.

I seem to have gotten the stem on the 'case' of 'coors light' that my inflatable Elvira holds to stay shut. after getting it fully inflated, I shut the valve stem,then I applied some Elmer's 'Hobby & Model cement' all around the area of the stem and held it in place with some clear 'first aid' tape. It's been well over 36 hours, and the valve stem hasn't budged. 

I think instead of buying a clear Bucky skull, for $30-40 I'm going to make a phaux pillar candle from a drink mix container. I'll add the hot glue, paint it, but instead of a battery powered tea light, I'll run a c7 socket on a cord with a flicker bulb in it. then I'll cut a hole in the head and out the back of a cheap plastic skeleton skull (bucky/blucky?) and glue the 'candle' in place.

But the best news is yet to come....


----------



## printersdevil

What is CTS? I want those hands and legs, especially the ones for the witch!!!!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

printersdevil said:


> What is CTS? I want those hands and legs, especially the ones for the witch!!!!


From reading earlier posts, I believe it's an acronym for 'Christmas Tree Shops'...
http://www.christmastreeshops.com/
So far for me, they seem to only be in the eastern part of PA...


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, I read all this a day or so ago except the recent posts and didn't remember the actual name being used. Duh, I should have looked back.


----------



## battygirl

@ ROSS today I finally found the Boston Warehouse bone platter. So many of you all had snagged last year, but I wasn't able to find it. Anyway if anyone else was in the same boat that I was and not finding the platter it is at ROSS for $3.99.

Oh and the black candelabra a lot of you guys picked up at Micheal's. But I think that it is so pretty it will stay out year round!


----------



## CobhamManor

Today, I got a jointed skeleton from Michaels, and YES - they have out animatronics now - at least at mine. 
The skeleton was only $8.99 with a coupon, and I also got some barbed wire!


----------



## printersdevil

Where do you get the coupons for Michael's. We don't have one, but there is one about 45 minutes away. But, no coupons in our paper.


----------



## CobhamManor

Usually, there are 40% off coupons about every two weeks in their ad in the paper. Occasionally, there will be a 50% off one! If you're not getting them in the paper, you can always sign up for e-mail alerts from Michaels, and they'll send you 40% off coupons and other "madness" coupons.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

battygirl said:


> @ ROSS today I finally found the Boston Warehouse bone platter. So many of you all had snagged last year, but I wasn't able to find it. Anyway if anyone else was in the same boat that I was and not finding the platter it is at ROSS for $3.99.
> 
> Oh and the black candelabra a lot of you guys picked up at Micheal's. But I think that it is so pretty it will stay out year round!



That's a good price on the Boston Warehouse bone tray. I think I paid a few dollars more than that at HomeGoods last year. Nice find. I haven't been in the stores for a about a week now--too busy--and it sounds like a lot more stuff has come out since I was there. I'm seeing a lot of repeat stuff from last year in some of the pics and that's great news if you missed it first time around. Glad you were able to get it. What other pieces of the collection do you have?


----------



## blackfog

battygirl I agree to keep the candlelabra out all year to it is awesome.


----------



## battygirl

Ghost of Spooky I don't have any other of the pieces. It does however go with the skull decanter I got from ROSS. Thanks to all of you guys I know what to look for in the "bone" serving set, so that makes it easier. I have found out that even though I love all the goodies I find, half of the fun is the hunt for them.


----------



## greaseballs80

Received my Grandin Road order today, and love it.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Hey, 
Awesome stuff! 
i made a female mummy style head like that before... We sell the foam female heads where I work for about $5. Then you soak gauze in tea and starch and wrap. Voila!


----------



## bamtunebam

Terra inspired me with one of her tutorials. I went out and bought some UGL DRYLOK water proofing to create tombstones. (BTW thanks again Terra).

I'm always amazed at how I think I may know all I need to know about haunts, but I watch what everyone else has done and how they do it and discover there is always more to learn.


----------



## IshWitch

Not a buy, but a find, well sort of, I found it in the mail!
LOL
My sister sent me a handmade stained glass skeleton hand that has a chain dangling from it's boney grasp. At the end of the chain is a spider.

I literally squealed when I unwrapped it!!!

I have got to figure out how to upload a pic of it, have one in my camera. It is gorgeous!


----------



## Tumblindice

Well, thanks to Bozz, I headed out to CTS today. They have some good stuff which I posted under sightings.
I picked up several items. 
Green witches arm: 3.99
Crystal ball with witches hands 5.99 it lights up and led change color.








Pic with lights off:


----------



## Tumblindice

I also liked the wind sails for 9.99, they had 2 kinds and I bought both. I think they will be a great beacon leading up to the big night. They are huge and although marked at 10 feet they are much larger. 


















Next to my shed to give you a better idea on size.









Opened the doors and saw this and realized how far behind I am. SIGH....


----------



## Tumblindice

Also my Kicking scarecrow came in from QVC 34.95 and I love him!


----------



## BlueFrog

*IshWitch*, your stained glass piece sounds most squee-worthy! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## printersdevil

I love the kicking scarecrow!

Did I mention already that I WANT those witch hands? I looked for CTS and didn't find one listed in the DFW area. I would love to have hands and feet and now you have me drooling over the crystal ball. 

NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Okay, I just looked one more time and at the top of the CTS page it says that they are coming to Dallas. I don't know when though. Probably not till CHristmas and won't have the Halloween things.


----------



## bozz

*Great minds think alike*



Tumblindice said:


> I also liked the wind sails for 9.99, they had 2 kinds and I bought both. I think they will be a great beacon leading up to the big night. They are huge and although marked at 10 feet they are much larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my shed to give you a better idea on size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened the doors and saw this and realized how far behind I am. SIGH....


Very nice pics. Yeah you got the same banners I got and I'm thinking those are at least 13' tall.....I'm gonna strap one of mine to my front mail box for max. visibility.Witch arm and ball are cool as well. Also last year the two new props I was most interested in i see you got.......the scarecrow and the butler.....I'm jealous......ha. Really wanted those two. Did they have the witch legs at your CTS ? Mine did but I guess some stores don't have them yet.


----------



## bozz

*Very nice shed decor !!!!!!!!!!!*



Tumblindice said:


> Well, thanks to Bozz, I headed out to CTS today. They have some good stuff which I posted under sightings.
> I picked up several items.
> Green witches arm: 3.99
> Crystal ball with witches hands 5.99 it lights up and led change color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic with lights off:


 Nice..........did they have the legs at your store too ? I may be going back for that ball.


----------



## greaseballs80

My Craigslist fine, yesterday night. Black Column $40.00 it is awesome and heavy. Love all the detail it has.


----------



## v_gan

Tumblindice said:


> Also my Kicking scarecrow came in from QVC 34.95 and I love him!


I got mine in earlier this week! I love him, too


----------



## osenator

Love that arm and Crystal ball !


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

Remember when I said that the best was yet to come? Well I didn't want to jinx it after the arbor incident, but I got a PM from jdubbya. He said he was letting go of some items , presumably to free up storage space. Here is part of that w/ pics:



> "This is a pvc frame standing body made from 1 inch pvc. it is free standing with a base. All you need is a costume of some type. It stands close to 6 feet tall. The first pic shows the frame. The second shows how I dressed them. It will have a plastic hollow skull head (removable), filled with "great stuff" which holds it on to the neck support.
> Costume not included (sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The larger dark gothic shaped tombstone (stands about 30 inches or so as I remember (in very nice shape) It's the dark stone to the left rear of the cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the smaller stone; hard foam, with two mounting rods. Stands maybe 18 inches? It's the dark, shorter one in the front/center of the pic.


I got all three items for $30...


----------



## Tumblindice

bozz said:


> Nice..........did they have the legs at your store too ? I may be going back for that ball.


No legs yet.... I would have picked them up if they did! 
Thanks for the heads up on the CTS merch!


----------



## obcessedwithit

Oh, I,m going out of town to a friends for the weekend and they have a Hobby Lobby, I CAN"Y WAIT.........so excited to go there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Obcessed with it, don't spent too much! Have fun!


----------



## printersdevil

Wow Thom, great buy! Anyone with a CTS want to buy those arms and crystal ball for me and let me send you the money for them and shipping?


----------



## snowbaby

Today I found Halloween stuff at Big Lots and Michaels!! Came out with some cool little plastic pumpkins for my giveaways at the kiddo party, some signs, tomato cages to make groundbreakers, all my plates and plasticware for my party and some cool small skulls from michaels! I was so excited to see it all...I started getting all giddy!!!


----------



## printersdevil

I found these today at Dollar General. I was surprised to see them there. They were the only two selections and were only $3 each!


----------



## hallorenescene

printers, not only are they cool and priced right, but we have that store close by. hurray


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Vanishing inventory...*



bozz said:


> Nice..........did they have the legs at your store too ? I may be going back for that ball.



Yep - See what I mean fellow haunters? Poof -- there it all goes...right into Bozz's haunt!! Hee hee!! I want that witches arm and ball too!! Save some for us poor folk down in Sharonville, would ya! LOL Great finds you guys! I am soo going to CTS this weekend!! Hope it's worth the gas now that Bozz has cleaned them out!


----------



## printersdevil

Hallow Susie, at least you have a store there. I checked immediately and there isn't even one in Texas. There is one coming to Dallas at some point. I am emailing and calling everyone I know in other states to see if they have this store.


----------



## CobhamManor

With a 40% off coupon, I paid only $4 for a severed foot/leg from Michaels...it's a shame that's all I walked out with. They still only have Lemax/static decor. My other Michaels, however, has LOTS of cool stuff!


----------



## CobhamManor

Those Dollar General portraits look great! I hope they make it into my local store!


----------



## Si-cotik

hmmm I need to go to Dollar General


----------



## Deadna

I found these changing portraits at Dollar General today for 3 bucks! They are 10 1/2' X 15 1/2" and really nice. The white line thru them is just glare.



http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...e45305-dollar-general-changing-portraits.jpeg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2010-halloween-picture45306-a.jpeg


----------



## Deadna

Forgot to mention they also have the severed rubber arms and legs with the bloody sleeves and pants for $5. They also have tiny resin tombstones for $1 and neat orange LED spider lights for $5...they don't even have all the stuff out yet and I already went nuts buying


----------



## Kimber53711

Sorry if I missed this in past posts but can someone tell me what a CTS store is? Seems like they have some good stuff so I want to know if there is one close to me. Thanks!


----------



## Si-cotik

christmas tree store


----------



## MinnieCo

you know, I just asked that very question on another board today. Never heard of CTS before today! Hmmm???


----------



## bozz

Christmas Tree Shop.......


----------



## bozz

*I want the Butler !!!!!!!!!*



HallowSusieBoo said:


> Yep - See what I mean fellow haunters? Poof -- there it all goes...right into Bozz's haunt!! Hee hee!! I want that witches arm and ball too!! Save some for us poor folk down in Sharonville, would ya! LOL Great finds you guys! I am soo going to CTS this weekend!! Hope it's worth the gas now that Bozz has cleaned them out!


 Don't forget to check Garden Ridge too....take some pics of what ya buy me today......oh I want that 5' talking Butler there holding the skull with the crow on his shoulders .....he's really cool.....I'll be down there at your place to pick him up later on....


----------



## tlc102462

*Halloween find*

Went to Big Lots yesterday - got some Dracula's Pub signs (they are electric and light up nicely since I can't stand anything battery operated.) Also picked up a super cheap oscillating fan to tear apart and attach to my skeleton's arms so it looks like he's playing the cheapo antique organ I got last week. Paid $100 for this crappy 100 year old huge organ (pretty shabby), but as a prop it is going to work great!!


----------



## BackYardHaunter

aww today at the flea market was great got this awesome ammo metal box for $5!


----------



## Cooscounty

[/IMG]

I love second hand stores!!! i scored all this for under $30. the kicking legs are brand new i had to pull the plastic off of them and rip open the package for power supply. the small gray colored skull repeats what you say and the mouth moves and the eyes light up. All the pumpkins worked when i plugged them in. the 3ft tall talking skeleton is going to be hacked latter and i will incorporate him somehow into my haunt ..... i think he is going to hang out and tell corney jokes. you can check out more pics in my profile as i am adding more as i get new stuff. I also will be adding pics of all my old stuff as it comes out of the atic.


----------



## lisa48317

Great find, Cooscounty! Lots of good stuff!

I was thrilled to stop in the Yankee Candle store at the Mall to find the these! They sold out of them online in like 2 days. A lady who walked in after me got the last one & the saleman said they weren't getting anymore. 








That same lady stalked me because I got the last one of these! She was hoping I'd set it down. I just smiled & said Nope! Funny part is - I didn't even get a candle to put in it!!








This I just thought this candy bowl was cute and $7 !! Actually pretty big, too.


----------



## tlc102462

Nice finds - just came back from Christmas Tree Shop - picked up a "crystal ball" wrapped w/ witch fingers - only $5.99, but it needs batteries (I'm not a fan of things running on batteries, I always like electric items better), but not bad. Also little bats w/ blinking eyes for $2.99 each and blinking eyeglasses for my daugher & her friend for $2.99 each also.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW Thom_Serveaux, nice buys from jdubbya. I have admired pics of their yard in the past. I especially like the tombstone hugging skeleton pic you posted. I have large resin tombstone crosses similar to those (bought from HomeGoods/TJMaxx a few years ago) and may end up copying the pose in my cemetary.


----------



## mrhamilton234

I went to my local theater's annual party and won a prop corpse in a silent auction. It only cost me $6 bucks.


----------



## greaseballs80

This is what i purchased today @ Ross.


----------



## CobhamManor

Where did you get the kicking legs, Cooscounty? I WANT THEM.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

bozz said:


> Don't forget to check Garden Ridge too....take some pics of what ya buy me today......oh I want that 5' talking Butler there holding the skull with the crow on his shoulders .....he's really cool.....I'll be down there at your place to pick him up later on....



*Phooey! Never made it out the door today. New puppy busted open his stitches...  -- oh well... there's always the coming week. Guess that butler will have to wait! LOL 

I have been reviewing this thread and OMG!! the things people are finding this year -- makes me want to dance and sing! Nice bargains - finds and purchases. LOVE that grave fogger. How fun would that look with the bubble fog coming out!!?!

And WOW!! Shrewd marketing for a shop called The Christmas Toy Store to have such dyno-mite Halloween stuff!! 

If only money grew on trees... dead rotting ones of course... 
*


----------



## Halloween 2012

garage sale stuff, less than 20 for all of it


----------



## Halloween 2012

pics are useless just wanted the frames, the shiatsu massagers.....$2 EACH!!! SCORE!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

lisa48317 said:


> Great find, Cooscounty! Lots of good stuff!
> 
> I was thrilled to stop in the Yankee Candle store at the Mall to find the these! They sold out of them online in like 2 days. A lady who walked in after me got the last one & the saleman said they weren't getting anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That same lady stalked me because I got the last one of these! She was hoping I'd set it down. I just smiled & said Nope! Funny part is - I didn't even get a candle to put in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I just thought this candy bowl was cute and $7 !! Actually pretty big, too.




*ooooh I love the headless horseman and the skeleton hands candle holder!!! Those are great*


----------



## HellsKitchenette

Ooooh--is that "bone" china, Greaseballs80?! I like!!


----------



## greaseballs80

Found the Skull Decanter @ Ross for $8.99, but missing the Glass Top, but it's no problem i am working on replacing it.


----------



## greaseballs80

HellsKitchenette said:


> Ooooh--is that "bone" china, Greaseballs80?! I like!!


It's actually not bone chine, but it's very close.


----------



## bamtunebam

Purchased a few items today:






















Can't wait to play with the LED lights.


----------



## october31

lisa48317 said:


> Great find, Cooscounty! Lots of good stuff!
> 
> I was thrilled to stop in the Yankee Candle store at the Mall to find the these! They sold out of them online in like 2 days. A lady who walked in after me got the last one & the saleman said they weren't getting anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That same lady stalked me because I got the last one of these! She was hoping I'd set it down. I just smiled & said Nope! Funny part is - I didn't even get a candle to put in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I just thought this candy bowl was cute and $7 !! Actually pretty big, too.


i have the bowl too


----------



## kprimm

Me and the wife went to Michaels today, just for the heck of it. I bought the brand new pumpkin masters pattern book, a nice wooden sign, and some black roses for my wifes halloween costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

coos, i have always wanted those kicking legs. nice score there. i have that skeleton, but mine doesn't talk, just clacks, and i don't have the stand so he sits. got him for a buck or so at a garage sale a few years ago
wow lisa, your finds are wonderful
mrhamilton, awesome you won a corpse
greaseball, nice serving trays
halloween, nice score
glad everyone has had such luck


----------



## printersdevil

I went to Lowes yesterday, but they don't have their stuff up. I asked and they said should be out Sunday or Monday. Woo hoo.

So driving home bummed out, I pulled into Cracker Barrel just to see if they had anything. Most of their stuff is usually not what I want, but I needed a Halloween fix. LOL

I only bought a pack of two pens that were witches brooms. I am going to start a guest book for my two parties, so I will have a record of who attends from year to year---especially for the Be WITCHY party. So, that was worth the stop.

They did have lots of kids costumes that were really good, ceramics, witch hats and the small witch hats that attach with a cord, witch gloves of all kinds and lengths. I will probably buy one of them, but haven't decided which way I am going with my costume. I may be two different witches at the two parties.

I am kicking myself for not buying the wonderful witch stocking they had. I think it is much better than the ones I saw last year at Hobby Lobby. So, I guess I will pick one up when I go back to Lowes.


----------



## MinnieCo

I went looking last week for the hand candle jar holder and they were out. I guess they are sold out EVERYWHERE, even online last time I checked!! Good job!


----------



## Cooscounty

TrailofTerror said:


> Where did you get the kicking legs, Cooscounty? I WANT THEM.


I found them at a Goodwill....they were brand new too! can you believe it, im still having a hard time wrapping my head arround all that stuff i got for dirt cheap


----------



## osenator

*I got these from Value Village*

The nurse outfit was 4.00$ in clearance at Micheal, the rest was from Value Village. Skull was 3.99$, hard plastic, good size too, the motorised spinner, and the fake blood that look pretty good.

View attachment 11714


View attachment 11715


View attachment 11716


----------



## SimplyJenn

*Today finds*

I CANNOT believe it! I found a guy who _I thought _was getting rid of a few 2x4s and some PVC. And when I went over there found that he was getting rid of so much more!

a wooden baby high chair (perfect for psycho kid for halloween);
TONS of little christmas lights. Prolly 4 or 5 arms full and I could barely walk with them (they were in his trash); several ext cords, some motors? or something not sure about that yet and a jig saw he says did not work (we'll see about that); a BOX FULL of PVC pipe different lengths and sizes; 2x4 wooden frames (like 8 of them) FOAM like the styrofoam ball kind, but some of it was thick; clothes (haven't checked out the bag yet but it was big and they said there were nice clothes in it; a bag FULL of like paints paint brushes 'n stuff, Lots of particle board; some of that corrugated plastic poster board stuff; 2 walkers think zombie no legs; a creepy but neat looking fireplace tool set; an iron type post that will work GREAT as a stand; some kind of pump thing; a little 2 shelf shelf; some creepy neat looking frames; 2 antique like foot stools; a VERY old quilt hand made and torn up; a box of jars and more I just cant remember it all right now. OMG! I just have a little Corrolla that was filled to the ceiling and trunk with the stuff, AND he drove the stuff to our house (like 15-20 min away) in his big King size truck all for free (I insisted that he take gas money tho).

I couldn't believe it! I am so excited. We are on a tight budget right now and now we can REALLY have Halloween this year. WOOOHOO! I would post pics, but cam is not charged and I have a headache from working in the Texas sun! Maybe when I feel better... Oh yeah there was also a big bucket of like new joint compound still fresh! I just want to shout out Thank You! a hundred times!

J


----------



## Si-cotik

Nice haul SimplyJenn


----------



## justd

the dollar tree keeps getting more halloween stuff in stock! today i found black crows, medium size tombstones, and skull ice cube trays!!


----------



## greaseballs80

This is my purchases for today. (Prices are in my album)


----------



## hauntedhouse2010

Got Them Too!
Only $3.00 Each
Great Haunt Accessorie


----------



## hauntedhouse2010

Haunt Changing Portraits!


----------



## hallorenescene

greaseball, i love everything you got. awesome buys

haunted house, i love lenticular pictures. i have gotta check out dollar general tomorrow

osenator, i have a couple of those motorized spinners, love them. that nurses outfit is sweet. you got some very nice buys


----------



## MichaelMyers1

I posted this in another thread, because I forgot about this one  I got a brand new, in the box, Gemmy Jason Vorhees of Craigs List for $125.00! Hes set up on the Living Room right now and hes great!! I have Michael Myers, of course!, and Jason...now I just need Freddy!! Then my 80's slasher film killers collection will be complete


----------



## CobhamManor

Only $7 for a spinning motor? Spirit has them for $20 I believe! I want one!

And I may have a new Halloween shopping destination - Goodwill!


----------



## ter_ran

I just bought 43 skulls from the dollar tree by my house! Juiced them right out of stock!  I'm just not sure what I am gonna do with them as of yet... I am a skull & pumpkin freak! lol!


----------



## Shadowbat

Target had some Halloween kids clothing. I bought my twin daughters their new jackets.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

BigLots, DollarTree and Rite Aid.


----------



## Tumblindice

Small pumpkins from Lowes, you can hold them in your hand. 3.99


----------



## Tumblindice

Picked this up at CTS for 2.99 Cocktail shaker. LEDs in the bottom change cclors and have 3 speeds.


----------



## zombiehorror

Picked up some $1 body parts from Dollar Tree as well as a skull ice cube tray...we actually melted down some Hershey's chocolate chips and used it to make some chocolate skulls earlier this evening...What's better than chocolate skulls?

Also over the weekend I went to Big Lots, they had the "Christopher Lee" sign ($7 for those wondering) but I passed on it (for now..LOL) in order to buy this (cost was $15)~


----------



## rockplayson

I freaking love Big Lots. I picked up a cable pulley ghost for $15.00. Does anyone know if these are worth the price? I want to add blue led lights under the ghost to make him glow.


----------



## CobhamManor

rockplayson said:


> I freaking love Big Lots. I picked up a cable pulley ghost for $15.00. Does anyone know if these are worth the price? I want to add blue led lights under the ghost to make him glow.


I got one of the Flying Skeletons, by Tekky Toys, at Walgreens for only $5 last year (not on sale)! When I saw them at Big Lots for $15, it seemed like a lot to me, but maybe they are different? Anyway, I could never pass up one of them at Walgreens for $5! I love Walgreens!


----------



## Tumblindice

zombiehorror said:


> Picked up some $1 body parts from Dollar Tree as well as a skull ice cube tray...we actually melted down some Hershey's chocolate chips and used it to make some chocolate skulls earlier this evening...What's better than chocolate skulls?
> 
> Also over the weekend I went to Big Lots, they had the "Christopher Lee" sign ($7 for those wondering) but I passed on it (for now..LOL) in order to buy this (cost was $15)~


I bought this sign last year and I love it but it is top heavy and hangs weird. Kinda of on an angle leaning forward at the top.


----------



## hallorenescene

mm1, that's cool you got all the scary guys


----------



## Ian Sea

I found this weird skeleton head thing with flesh hanging off it. Its pretty cool. Ooh, forgot... it says "MUAHAHAHA! Happy Halloween!" Still dont know if I should buy it. X: 25 bucks?


----------



## Booterbunz

I liked the stuff they were starting to put out at dollar tree. I picked up a bag of "oil" that looks like an I.v. Bag, severed foot, hand, and lots of fingers, a big banner for the kids area, a black bucket for kitty litter/earthworm cake, a few smaller tombstones, and some black headbands. Pics to come...


----------



## huggybear

Great score today...wish camera was working.Someone was selling canopy for gazebo cause it blew over in storm.So i emailed and asked if they still had broken gazebo.Yes, come get it! for free! So i have tons of nice metal for gates and mayby a candelabra.
Yay...finally a good score for free.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*alien spaceship - and so it begins. . .*

I meant to post in this thread yesterday to show the $20. Craig's List find we scored this weekend... It was a bit more work to "pick up and take home" but should do a nice job of providing the grounds for divorc...eh hmm - I mean a long and satisfying Halloween relationship! After 36 years - we all need a little something to spice up our lives, right?

Anyway, I started a new album in my profile page if you want to see more - and will update photos starting mid-September when we start the transformation. Why most merciful heaven did we decide to do this? I blame Halloween Forum, naturally.

PS - BTW -- We have 2 - count 'em - TWO 10 foot satellite dishes. The first one was already down on the ground and waiting for us... Plan to put the 2 halves together to make the saucer..... I just know you can all see it already -- you wild Forum-ers you. That's my hubby, MysterE, up on the ladder... Just like with _our_ hearse build -- I am _directing traffic_ from down below. 
And Yes, all my aliens will be undocumented. Stay tuned. 
BOO!


----------



## blackfog

HallowSusieBoo I can just picture it! It is going to be awesome can't wait to see some pics!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

oh Susieboo I cant wait to see the finished product! I love when someone goes and does it BIG!


----------



## halloween71

Tumblindice said:


> Picked this up at CTS for 2.99 Cocktail shaker. LEDs in the bottom change cclors and have 3 speeds.


Love that shaker.I have never heard of cts.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

TrailofTerror said:


> Where did you get the kicking legs, Cooscounty? I WANT THEM.



The Kicking Legs prop was sold a few years back and sold over a couple of Halloween seasons at BIG LOTS. I purchased mine two years ago from Big Lots. Did not see it being sold last year. They retailed for $50 and ran on batteries or an AC adapter. The legs move kind of slow even with the AC adapter used to power it. My legs will be dressed in khakis and become a stuck Eqyptian tomb raider.


----------



## tlc102462

*Spaceship from satellite disks*

What a GREAT idea - it's killing me that I didn't think of it!!! We built or spaceship two years ago, it's still going, but I'm screaming thinking what a great, spectacular idea!!! Keep us posted w/ the pictures - sure wish I lived near you!!!!

Sam's Club in NJ just got in the talking heads!! May head over there!!


----------



## just_Tim

ter_ran said:


> I just bought 43 skulls from the dollar tree by my house! Juiced them right out of stock!  I'm just not sure what I am gonna do with them as of yet... I am a skull & pumpkin freak! lol!


i was going to ask what are you going to do with 43 of them lol


----------



## just_Tim

Wicked Vampyre said:


> BigLots, DollarTree and Rite Aid.


hey did rite aid have some cool stuff ? Im going tomorrow hoping to buy some halloween stuff


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

greaseballs80 said:


> This is what i purchased today @ Ross.



Thanks for posting this pic Greaseballs80. I already have the Boston Warehouse Bone Collectors metal tray so my interest was peaked by those nesting bowls by Signature. They go so well with the BW collection! Perfect for dips and candies. I was able to find a set of the bowls at my local ROSS and picked them up so THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## hallorenescene

susie, what a great idea for a ufo. i can't wait to see your plans


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds. I can't wait to see that UFO. You guys really go all out. I'd love to visit.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover

I just bought Dr SHivers the 6 foot tall mad scientist and Donna the Dead the 5 foot tall girl for 80 bucks off of kijiji! And they lived right up the road from me! That is my big score so far~!


----------



## greaseballs80

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for posting this pic Greaseballs80. I already have the Boston Warehouse Bone Collectors metal tray so my interest was peaked by those nesting bowls by Signature. They go so well with the BW collection! Perfect for dips and candies. I was able to find a set of the bowls at my local ROSS and picked them up so THANKS SO MUCH!


Aww, no problem, i will using them for the exact same thing, Hope u have a great party


----------



## printersdevil

I found some cute witch brooms at Dollar General for $2.50 each, a clearanced toad that croaks for only $6 at DG.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

I have bought Halloween stuff for a week and a half lol While on vacation in Pigeon Forge Tenn(DollyWood). I bought a black Cast iron candle stick w'candle that uses batteries and you simply blow it out...like it's a breath sensor I guess, cutesy Witch(Ghoul friend) chair cover from Cracker Barrel. From The Christmas Place, they have a small Halloween section, I got the Dept.56 server guy( for the Haunted Rails Train), Lemax Spooky Town Skull cemetery entrance, spider web doily, Halloween Old Christmas glass ornaments for Halloween tree. Then at the Christmas Collectibles store..way back in the corner of the store they have Halloween Heritage Lace curtains, panel curtains..mantle scarves... but I got the Black spider-web lamp cover and another doily, and more Halloween Old Christmas ornaments for tree. This week it has been Bath and Bodyworks Haunted House Luminary and the bat wall flower. Yankee Candle Boo candle( not to mention Yankee Candle Boney Bunch accessories earlier in the month LOL!


----------



## BlueFrog

printersdevil said:


> I found some cute witch brooms at Dollar General for $2.50 each, a clearanced toad that croaks for only $6 at DG.


Any chance we could see pictures of the toad? DG is far enough away that I don't go there casually, but for the right amphibian I would.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Also at AC Moore I got a skull scarf to use around the bottom of the tree as a tree-skirt, and Michaels I got more ornaments for the tree. They were already getting low in stock.


----------



## skullnbones

loving your Ross find!!!!!


----------



## Dancing Spirit

Not strictly Halloween items, but this week I have found some great steals. I purchased two digital picture frames from CVS (plays video and mp3s) for $10 (originaly $50) and 2 mini crock pots from Walgreens for $2.49 (origiinaly $10) 

The pic frames are small enough to hide around the house for background music. I am planning on using the crockpots with dry ice.


----------



## rockplayson

a certin person got me a real body bag. It's going to be a huge hit with me hiding in it for halloween.


----------



## kittyvibe

I may check out the CVS around here for those frames. Theres some cool stuff I want to try with them (moving,animated pictures- ghosts).

Also, I bought 30 yards(at 36" wide) of cheesecloth at .33 cents a yard from Hancock Fabrics.
http://www.hancockfabrics.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=48187784&categoryId=81505

I ordered online and passed up many other fabrics I wanted that are on sale atm but the cheesecloth is a verified steal at that price. 

I looked at Joannes and they sell it for $3.79 for only 3 yards in a package, I think its also only 18" wide but not certain.

For the price Joannes is selling it I could buy almost 12 yards at the other place and I suspect its three times as wide to boot. 

Considering all the ways you can use cheesecloth I think its worth a mention. 

FCG, hang it from candelabras, use in doorways, cover your furniture, the uses are endless and its dyable, 

Im pretty excited about this purchase, I plan to use alot of it to hang in the doorway of my garage (dyed black) and if I ever find some cool chandeliers to hang it from those as well. Eventually perhaps Ill figure out FCG rigs and make a prop too, I have a bit of cheesecloth already but 30 yards is quite alot.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Just_Tim I was in Rite Aid today and they only had Fall stuff up and candy. Hopefully your store has Halloween decor.


----------



## bellelostdrake

kittyvibe said:


> Also, I bought 30 yards(at 36" wide) of cheesecloth at .33 cents a yard from Hancock Fabrics.
> http://www.hancockfabrics.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=48187784&categoryId=81505
> 
> I ordered online and passed up many other fabrics I wanted that are on sale atm but the cheesecloth is a verified steal at that price.


Wow, you weren't kidding! That's a great price. I've never ordered online from Hancock before, but I'm seriously considering it now. Thanks!


----------



## Shadowbat

I bought our Halloween party cups, plates, and napkins today at DT. I was suprised to see that they didnt have any Halloween tablecloths though. Just plain black ones. I also grabbed a couple pumpkin ice cube trays.


----------



## greaseballs80

kittyvibe said:


> I may check out the CVS around here for those frames. Theres some cool stuff I want to try with them (moving,animated pictures- ghosts).
> 
> Also, I bought 30 yards(at 36" wide) of cheesecloth at .33 cents a yard from Hancock Fabrics.
> http://www.hancockfabrics.com/viewproduct.htm?productId=48187784&categoryId=81505
> 
> I ordered online and passed up many other fabrics I wanted that are on sale atm but the cheesecloth is a verified steal at that price.
> 
> I looked at Joannes and they sell it for $3.79 for only 3 yards in a package, I think its also only 18" wide but not certain.
> 
> For the price Joannes is selling it I could buy almost 12 yards at the other place and I suspect its three times as wide to boot.
> 
> Considering all the ways you can use cheesecloth I think its worth a mention.
> 
> FCG, hang it from candelabras, use in doorways, cover your furniture, the uses are endless and its dyable,
> 
> Im pretty excited about this purchase, I plan to use alot of it to hang in the doorway of my garage (dyed black) and if I ever find some cool chandeliers to hang it from those as well. Eventually perhaps Ill figure out FCG rigs and make a prop too, I have a bit of cheesecloth already but 30 yards is quite alot.


Awesome fine, i just placed and order for 30yrds as well. My total was $10.59. I used coupon code (HKFEMAILSIGNUP) Free Shipping on your first online purchase! Great Price. Thanks for posting.


----------



## huggybear

They dont deliver to canada


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Some ROSS DRESS FOR LESS purchases*

A stop in ROSS DRESS FOR LESS yielded the following items for me. 

The signs are wooden, about 1 foot sq., and as you can tell were painted to look like they had rusted. Only $2.99 each. Figured by the time I bought the wood and paint, etc. these were a good deal. I found them in the home decor area with other signage and they were probably for a kid's room, but I see potential for usage in my haunt.

The spider tray works great for candle arrangements or as a raised plate/bowl server. $4.99. I bought a few of these last year also. 

The rooster will be a nice addition to my zombie farmer scene, $11.99. It's metal, so will hold up, is hollow and open to the inside from underneath and through the tail area. I'm planning on drilling out the eyes and adding LED lights for the eyes. Maybe on a fade/glow circuit. Not sure if I'll use red or green for the LEDs yet. I want him to look possessed. I was also thinking of adding some LED lighting that will cast a colored light down to the ground to call more attention to him not being a normal rooster. What do you guys think?


----------



## kittyvibe

greaseballs80 said:


> Awesome fine, i just placed and order for 30yrds as well. My total was $10.59. I used coupon code (HKFEMAILSIGNUP) Free Shipping on your first online purchase! Great Price. Thanks for posting.


dang nabbit! I looked up coupons before and didnt see any, I usually frequent retailmenot. Gah! I may make another order now and send it to my mothers if it wont let me do it to here. Thanks for posting the code though, now I feel like I can buy more, lol.

edit- I just ordered 40 more yards and a few more fabrics, yay! Thanks for the code it saved me $11.00 

and I just read that Halloweinerdog got those 2 props that I want to get like crazy, GREAT find!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> I just bought Dr SHivers the 6 foot tall mad scientist and Donna the Dead the 5 foot tall girl for 80 bucks off of kijiji! And they lived right up the road from me! That is my big score so far~!



You lucky dog you! hehe. Both great props, especially a great find on the Dr. Shivers.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Just order 30 yards. Thanks for the info OP!


----------



## printersdevil

BlueFrog, here is a pic of Cromwell the Toad. I love him. I am going to check the other Dollar General stores in our area. I would love to have at least one more. What a great thing to sit beside the driveway-curb area by my sign that says something about Witches Parking Only---all others will be Toad! 

He is poly resin and actually croaks. Too cute. I found him on the clearance aisle with the garden stuff. Regular price $12 clearanced to 50% off. I got a check out receipt when I bought him that is $5 off of a $25 purchase good for today or tomorrow. So, I stopped this morning and bought some Halloween stuff and got the discount. Gotta love a bargain.












Here he is again---out of his container. 

I also bought some witches brooms at DG for $2.50 each. I walked next door to the Crisis Center Thrift Store and picked up two more witch brooms that were just a smaller version (maybe a kids???) that were marked $2.50 each. I got the TS ones for 75 cents each. I will use one of them in the ebay witch that I got earlier in the week. She needed a broomstick to hold.


----------



## BlueFrog

Oh my. I think I need a Cromwell. I'm not quite sure what I need him _for_, but I need one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ohhhhh Cromw-e-l-l ...... Printersdevil, he is really cute! I love his eyes. I'm guessing that's the motion sensor in the mouth area? A few years ago I bought some giant toads/frogs from Oriental Trading that were latex to use in halloween swamp scenes. I need to add an mp3 player and speakers for them to add sound effects. I think I like your guy better. He definitely has a personality.


----------



## HEATHER14535

*Ross and cracker barell*

I went to ross and cracker barrel today and picked up a few things lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice, Heather14535! I recognize a few of the items from my local Ross shelves. We don't have a nearby Cracker Barrel unfortunately. I almost bought the Skelly lady figure on the right in your picture. My store had a few different varieties. For some reason they remind me of voodoo dolls and I could see using in a witch's shack.


----------



## printersdevil

Okay, Heather, I had just told myself that I was not buying anything else for awhile. But, now that I look at the adorable biggest witch from CB, I think I want her!!!! I also am LOVING the Boo sign with eyeballs. Where did you find it?


----------



## DeathClutch

My mask will be identical to this one. Same mask, different copy. Won't be a Kirk for long though. He'll be heading to Canada very soon for some scary mods..


----------



## kittyvibe

HEATHER14535 said:


> I went to ross and cracker barrel today and picked up a few things lol


Oooo so Ross is doing the pumpkins with faces again this year along with the skelly girl ornaments, I LOVE those.

Would you mind taking closeups of the 2 you bought along with the fairy girl next to them? Did you get the fairy girl at Homegoods?


----------



## HEATHER14535

*kittyvibe*

I got all at ross we dont have a homegoods....but i sure wish we did lol i took a pic but if you want i can take another.


----------



## Sidnami

Just went to a resale shop and got this.










And a large version of this.


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks for the pic Heather. I bought alot of the skelly girls last year, you could say I was obsessed with them.  It looks like the bride one and the far right one are much larger, like doll size. I think the ones I have are the smaller one like in the middle there. Is it an optical illusion and the skelly girls are all one size or are the 2 much bigger? 

I think I paid $3 each for the girls last year, if those other 2 are larger, how much are they?


----------



## rockplayson

Heather,
Are you going to get anymore of the Skeleton guys from Ross? I noticed they had 5 or 6 diffren't ones. I'm hoping they are all there on Saturday. They also had Spiderweb sets that were pretty cool. I love all your stuff everyone. Keep those pictures coming.


Yesterday I got my body bag.  It's going to be so much fun on haunt night.


----------



## HEATHER14535

kitty i have two big ones like barbie doll size and 2 smaller ones....big ones were 7.99 and the little ones 3.99 they didnt have to many out today they are putting some more stuff out this weekend


printersdevil i love the witch she was 19.99 i also got a pumpkin lamp post from there 19.99 also....the boo sign was 3.00 at ross


----------



## skullnbones

*Michael's Today*

Take your 40% off coupon! you will need it!
View attachment 11856


View attachment 11857


----------



## skullnbones

*More Michael's*

what can we do with these paper skulls?

View attachment 11858


View attachment 11859


----------



## hallorenescene

sid, cool finds. that game looks fun
ghost of spookie, i like your idea, and i love those signs
printers, everyone needs a frog, and your planting of him by that sign sounds cool
heather, you got a lot of wonderful stuff. that boo sign makes me think of halloweensusieboo.
skullbones, you have some awesome pictures there


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's a pic from ROSS of some of the skelly girls that I saw in one of my locations a week ago.


----------



## hallorenescene

very cute skellies ghost


----------



## greaseballs80

Got 12 boxes of Gummy Body Parts Halloween Candy: 15CT Coffin Box @ DT, perfect for party favors for my daughters party, same one's they sale @ Target for 90ct.


----------



## tkstrawn64

I found black crows at the Dollar Store for my "Attack of the Birds" costume!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Dollar Tree*



tkstrawn64 said:


> I found black crows at the Dollar Store for my "Attack of the Birds" costume!!



Tkstrawn64, would love to see a pic of your finished costume. Hope you'll have someone take a photo of it and then come back here and post it.

I was in a local DOLLAR TREE this morning and boy have they sold most of their early halloween merchandise. They had 2 trays of crows and only a dozen or so were left and those looked pretty picked over and a bit molting. 

All the packaged organ meat was gone as well as a lot of other items I had taken pictures of a few weeks ago. Spoke to the manager who was manning the cash register I was at and he told me had more boxes of halloween in the back that would probably get put out this Sunday. It always pays to hit these stores early for the best selection.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

skullnbones said:


> what can we do with these paper skulls?
> 
> View attachment 11858
> 
> 
> View attachment 11859







Those ornaments hanging between the signs are some of the ones I purchased to hang on my Halloween tree.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Bought a haunted house plug in from Bath and Body Works, (plug it in and it flickers throught the windows...so cute) as well as their foaming soaps (4/$10.00 on sale, normally $5 a piece) with a jack o lantern and haunted house on the packaging! Creamy pupmking, and cinnamon spice pumpkin or something like that was the scent! So yummy!


----------



## HazelHawthorne

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Bought a haunted house plug in from Bath and Body Works, (plug it in and it flickers throught the windows...so cute) as well as their foaming soaps (4/$10.00 on sale, normally $5 a piece) with a jack o lantern and haunted house on the packaging! Creamy pupmking, and cinnamon spice pumpkin or something like that was the scent! So yummy!


Soooooo jealous!! I've been wanting to get out to B&BW ever since I started getting those Halloween emails!! I'm going to cry for days if I don't get one of those bat scent bugs.


----------



## greaseballs80

Received my Harchow order today. Very happy with this purchase. It is really big and bones are heavy. Paid $68 with tax and free shipping.


----------



## mommyto3

Ghost of Spookie - looks like someone from the Forum has been in your DT! and LOVE the Ross witches.

MichaelMyers1 - I'm so jealous too - I definitely need to get myself to B&BW

greaseballs80 - that skull stand is beautiful! I'm sure you are stoked to have received it today!


----------



## tlc102462

*Sam's Club*

Hit Sam's Club today and the talking Man & Woman busts are definitely worth the trip - great animatronics - well worth the buy!!! Love 'em!!


----------



## HEATHER14535

I found these boots at 2 different esate sales they had fireplace matches in them i think im gonna paint them im not sure yet very cool....only 4 bucks a peice!


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm not sure which is cooler, the boots themselves or the way you made the pair. I could absolutely imagine building an entire character around them.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, love the boots.


----------



## HEATHER14535

i looked them up and it said victorian but i think they can be used as halloween boots now i just gotta figure out what to do with them..


----------



## blackfog

greaseballs80 What a beautiful skull stand! Love the sparkle!!!!!
MichaelMyers1 those scents are nice was ther the other day and also have my eye on the haunted house candle holder.
HEATHER14535 nice boots!

I went to home depot and got some foamboard and pvc pipe to make my toumbstones finally. Also got more pvc to make my bride. Picked up some crows and a bag of skulls from the dollar store to paint like Mr Chicken did. Also got a stuffed snake at Deals for a dollar. Deals did not have much of any Halloween yet. Jo-anns had some nice candy molds picked up two sets for the party.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

From Bath and Bodyworks I got the Slatkin Haunted House Luminary, The Bats and Haunted House wall flowers with matching fragrance bulb that has bats on it. BTW they already have Dark Kiss shower gel etc out and I just did not care for it at all LOL! Purchased Twilight Woods instead. I also got the Warm Vanilla Sugar room spray. 

m Marshals I got a Boney Bunch-like cake stand that I will use to decorate with some of my Boney Bunch and Candy Corn garland for Halloween tree!


----------



## skullnbones

*I'm Obsessed*

bought: skull salt n pepper shakers & skull candle holders from Ross
View attachment 11915


View attachment 11916


----------



## Howlatthemoon

skullnbones said:


> bought: skull salt n pepper shakers & skull candle holders from Ross
> View attachment 11915
> 
> 
> View attachment 11916




Love the candle holders. Got them last year.


----------



## rockplayson

I almost bought them but one was chipped.  I'm glad you got them though. 

(skull salt and pepper shakers from Ross)


----------



## skullnbones

Howlatthemoon said:


> Love the candle holders. Got them last year.


I wanted the black ones too...and a skull tree.....but....well my list really is endless......


----------



## Jmurdock

2 pillars with urns and ugly plastic plants for $20 off Craig's list.
Dancing singing skeleton at a garage sale. $20 Not my style but I bought it because I was asked to by two adorable little girls who's parents said no. Now they can come visit it lol.


----------



## Jmurdock

And for free.....

I found the urn in a friends garbage pile "shocking"!! I was horrified to hear it's partner went out with last weeks garbage. The next day at another friends house I asked her where she got her dress stand and she asked if I wanted it. When she asked what it was for and I said it was for a woman in white she gave me this dress and hat. Score! Now I don't have to sew a white dress. 

I should go visiting more often lol


----------



## skullnbones

*wow!*



Jmurdock said:


> And for free.....
> 
> I found the urn in a friends garbage pile "shocking"!! I was horrified to hear it's partner went out with last weeks garbage. The next day at another friends house I asked her where she got her dress stand and she asked if I wanted it. When she asked what it was for and I said it was for a woman in white she gave me this dress and hat. Score! Now I don't have to sew a white dress.
> 
> I should go visiting more often lol


Great Finds!!!! Retail prices for those items $$$$$$$$$$ good job!!!!


----------



## CobhamManor

I got a pack of Doll Heads and Hands from Michaels!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Howlatthemoon said:


> From Bath and Bodyworks I got the Slatkin Haunted House Luminary, The Bats and Haunted House wall flowers with matching fragrance bulb that has bats on it. BTW they already have Dark Kiss shower gel etc out and I just did not care for it at all LOL! Purchased Twilight Woods instead. I also got the Warm Vanilla Sugar room spray.
> 
> m Marshals I got a Boney Bunch-like cake stand that I will use to decorate with some of my Boney Bunch and Candy Corn garland for Halloween tree!


 were these the night lights that you got that blink and glow? So excited about those. I will get the Haunted House eventually....waiting for the price to go down. Last year the Christmas one was $35.00-waiting for the free candle with purchase offer and have a $10.00 cpn to use with it. Its so cute!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jmurdock said:


> And for free.....
> 
> I found the urn in a friends garbage pile "shocking"!! I was horrified to hear it's partner went out with last weeks garbage. The next day at another friends house I asked her where she got her dress stand and she asked if I wanted it. When she asked what it was for and I said it was for a woman in white she gave me this dress and hat. Score! Now I don't have to sew a white dress.
> 
> I should go visiting more often lol



Wow between those jiv'n dancing bones you got, the urns, pillars and wedding dress package, you are all set for one lively dead wedding. Guess the dancing skelly could be the singer at the wedding reception. oh, well that's how I saw everything  What are you planning to do with everything? That really was some haul.


----------



## kittyvibe

wowo jmurdock! The urns and pedestals are great but Im mostly impressed with the white dress and hat your friend gave ya! It looks the period and everything! score!


----------



## left4dead

My Goodwill finds today ! Not to bad!











Lantern 1.99
Animated Clown And Vampire 5.00 each
Pirate Skull 1.99
Disressed Porch lite 1.99
Talking Pumkin .99
Score!!


----------



## Jmurdock

Thanks, I was quite excited as they all (well not the skeleton lol) fit perfectly into our theme this year. 

I may set the skeleton in a setting of blow mold pumpkins for the younger kids that don't want to go threw the haunted house.


----------



## printersdevil

I love the skeleton. He would be great for a butler or doorman for all my witches. I wish I could find something like that for that price.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds everyone. I ran out to Dollar Treee to check the new inventory tonight. They hadn't added much, but I stopped in TJ Maxx. I almost bought the spell book box there, but passed on it. I found some cute namkins for my Be WITCHY party there. Then I ran in Ross Dress for Less to check thing out and found a sign with a small broomstick and a wooden sign that says If the broom fits. I like it because it is not brightly painted. It is different.


----------



## osenator

*My stuff for the weekend!*

I got the hanging old man at Loblaws for 30$, the mini butler an dPumkinghead at Sears for 21$ (60% on clearance) and the book on Amazon. 
(See my gallery for more pics). I also got some new stuff from Dollarama and the Grafield Halloween special on dvd, also from Amazon

View attachment 11928


View attachment 11929


View attachment 11930


----------



## hauntedhouse2010

*Props*

I Got 
LED Spider Lights For $5
Musical Skull Lights For $10
Witches Broom For $2.50
14'' Hanging Reaper For $1
4 Packs Of Window Clings For $1 a Pack
12 Roses For $1 Each
Mini Strobe Light $3
4 Tinsel Spider Webs For $1 Each
6 Creepy Cloth Packs For $1 Pack
Small Tomb $1
2 Spider Webs For $1 Each


----------



## Guest

Osenator I am loving that you got Garfield Holidays!!! I have that as well!


----------



## hauntedhouse2010

Got A Real Cool Black Cat At Walgreens For $20, Light & Sound Tombstones For $20


----------



## printersdevil

OUr Walgreen's doesn't have anything out except candy. Love the handing oldman, butler and pumpkin guy. Sweet.


----------



## kittyvibe

I love that pumpkin greeter from Sears!


----------



## crazy xmas

Looks like a great score and price!


----------



## BlueFrog

*Jmurdock*, I'm as green as the prop in my Envy display over those amazing finds. I don't know which I like best, let alone at those prices!

*left4dead*, I can hardly believe you found Halloween items at Goodwill this time of year, let alone at those kinds of prices. Ours hold onto almost all the Halloween-related items until October 1st, them put them out at greatly marked up (by GW standards) prices.


----------



## clu

I picked up an old organ that is missing the entire keyboard. It would make a neat prop if I could figure out how to make a replacement. Any suggestions?


----------



## BlueFrog

Although it would probably be time consuming, you could probably make convincing looking fake keys from polymer clay.


----------



## Cooscounty

everyone is doing an awsome job!! love seeing all the cool finds!! especially all the pics.


----------



## Azrielle

picked these up for the wine bar http://www.yankeecandle.com/cgi-bin/ycbvp/product_detail.jsp?oid=7450876
will put led lights in them instead of candles
I also got the fortune teller sign from big lots and grabbed assorted crafty things from Michaels


----------



## SonofJoker

I picked this up at Goodwill the other day for only $30. She did light up, but the top of her staff is broken. But other than that she's in near perfect condition. My girlfriend is going to resculpt the globe and raven to put back on the staff though. I also picked up an old plastic pumpkin, but I don't have a pic of that.


----------



## BackYardHaunter

got these wire rolls for $6. pretty happy bout them


----------



## printersdevil

I went to Dollar Tree last night and they still didn't have a lot. This afternoon, I drove up to a little town about 20 minutes from me and found lots of Halloween at DT. I picked up these witch signs.









It looks like Hank isn't sure about the bats!

Also found these two packs of classic horror movies at Big Lots. $3 for two movies in each. I will use them for prizes for games.









Border on clearance at Big Lots for $4 to maybe use in cemetery. 








THe last photo is of the broomsticks from Dollar Genera--$2.50 each. The small ones on the right I found at a TS new with tags for 75 cents. The sign in the middle is from TJ Maxx. I thought it was cute.


----------



## Cortney from the coven

Azrielle said:


> picked these up for the wine bar http://www.yankeecandle.com/cgi-bin/ycbvp/product_detail.jsp?oid=7450876
> will put led lights in them instead of candles
> I also got the fortune teller sign from big lots and grabbed assorted crafty things from Michaels


I am so jealous! The Yankee Candle near us is sold out of these and so is the online store! Great find for you! I love your idea of using red lights inside...that is going to look amazing!


----------



## Shadowbat

Great finds everyone. Some great things.


----------



## Darkpumpkin

DeathClutch said:


> My mask will be identical to this one. Same mask, different copy. Won't be a Kirk for long though. He'll be heading to Canada very soon for some scary mods..


Drooling with jealousy right now. That will look absolutely stunning once you have him all modded out.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

SonofJoker said:


> I picked this up at Goodwill the other day for only $30. She did light up, but the top of her staff is broken. But other than that she's in near perfect condition. My girlfriend is going to resculpt the globe and raven to put back on the staff though. I also picked up an old plastic pumpkin, but I don't have a pic of that.



*That is Fabulous!!*


----------



## RCIAG

printersdevil said:


> Also found these two packs of classic horror movies at Big Lots. $3 for two movies in each. I will use them for prizes for games.


HOLY CRAP!!

Not only did I buy these exact same movies today (plus Lost Boys)we have THAT EXACT SAME FABRIC ON OUR LOVESEAT & RECLINER FROM LA Z BOY!

We had a sofa that matched but we replaced that with a leather Basset sofa. We're planning on replacing the loveseat & recliner too but until then they'll suffice.


----------



## printersdevil

Too, funny about the movies and the furniture. Mine is actually Lane and not La Z Boy.


----------



## Spookilicious mama




----------



## DeathClutch

Darkpumpkin said:


> Drooling with jealousy right now. That will look absolutely stunning once you have him all modded out.


Yeah this is easily the most accurate Kirk on the market, especially for the price. Should look pretty spooky after a visit to my good friend in Canada. Thanks for the kind words, brotha.


----------



## ghostluva

Well, last night I called my husband from work and he told me he bought me something I would love. When I asked what it was he just said " well, put it this way, it scared the hell out of our three year old!" I was giddy with excitement as to what it could be.... When I finally got home waiting on my kitchen table was a nice sized tombstone. My 8 year old said "Mommy, lok what it does"...he pressed a button and it lit up...then a skeletal face began to push it's way out of the front of it as if struggling to get out... the screams and sounds that came out of it were music to my ears...I love that my husband knows what makes me happy!!!! I love him!!!


----------



## Cortney from the coven

What a great husband!


----------



## crazy xmas

Wow some very nice finds! I am headed to Goodwill this morning and hoping to score.


----------



## creepingdth

i have one of those tombstones that the face comes out of it, i love it too.


----------



## Guest

Spookilicious that gnome!!!!....Now I think my gargoyle needs a friend


----------



## Si-cotik

PrintersDevil I Love your Dachsy!! We have one and had one before him. ( I so miss the first one, he was my buddy!)


I love the lawn gnome. He's great!


----------



## kittyvibe

Spookilicious mama said:


>


I got that same witch while up in PA a week ago, I got its companion skelly guy too, so cute as a pair. isnt it kinda creepy her "pail" is a human head?

Did you order the skelly gnome online or find him in a store? I love him


----------



## POOKIE0628

Just got back from Sams and picked up the talking busts.I seen the other day someone was having problems with them working.Well when I got mine out the guy wasnt working but I switched the cord around on the back and it started working.Whoever was having problems hopes this helps..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That gnome just makes me laugh everytime I see a pic of it. 

I love that Snow White Evil Queen statue. Is that a blow mold? Shouldn't be hard to find a glowing orb that you can attach to the staff. Very neat find.

I don't think I've ever seen a tombstone with the head emerging. Anyone with a few pics of it?

Nice finds guys.


BTW if there is anything out this year that would be on my wish-I-could-pick-up list, it would be those Sam's Club talking busts. Not one near me and my parents quit their membership last year. I just love the interaction between them and they look so good too. So my question is...Costco, why can't you get stuff like this in??? The giant skulls are nice but once again Sam's Club beats you with the cool factor. Next question would be...Sam's Club why can't you open a store down by San Jose?


----------



## SonofJoker

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That gnome just makes me laugh everytime I see a pic of it.
> 
> I love that Snow White Evil Queen statue. Is that a blow mold? Shouldn't be hard to find a glowing orb that you can attach to the staff. Very neat find.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a tombstone with the head emerging. Anyone with a few pics of it?
> 
> Nice finds guys.
> 
> 
> BTW if there is anything out this year that would be on my wish-I-could-pick-up list, it would be those Sam's Club talking busts. Not one near me and my parents quit their membership last year. I just love the interaction between them and they look so good too. So my question is...Costco, why can't you get stuff like this in??? The giant skulls are nice but once again Sam's Club beats you with the cool factor. Next question would be...Sam's Club why can't you open a store down by San Jose?


Unfortunately the witch from Sleeping Beauty isn't a blowmold. It's porcelin/plaster I think. So in order to fix the bulb in her staff, I'd have to break it. So I"m going to just fix it and paint it to appear glowing. I figured that is good enough for me.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Ghost of Spookie...do you mind posting photos of your talking busts? Our Sams does not have them in yet and I have been dying to see them!


----------



## schellbell

*Target tombstones*

Ordered 4 new stones to add the my 7 existing stones, all from Target. These are the poly resin type and I got all on sale off the website including free shipping. The two big ones were $17 and the small ones $8.50.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Ghost of Spookie...do you mind posting photos of your talking busts? Our Sams does not have them in yet and I have been dying to see them!



I think you misread my post. I'd love to have a pair of them but no Sam's Club nearby. Here's a link to a video of them in action and you'll see why I have them on my wish list (link originally posted under the 2010 shopping thread in the Stickies area): 

Sam's Club Interactive Talking Busts


----------



## greaseballs80

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That gnome just makes me laugh everytime I see a pic of it.
> 
> I love that Snow White Evil Queen statue. Is that a blow mold? Shouldn't be hard to find a glowing orb that you can attach to the staff. Very neat find.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a tombstone with the head emerging. Anyone with a few pics of it?
> 
> Nice finds guys.
> 
> 
> BTW if there is anything out this year that would be on my wish-I-could-pick-up list, it would be those Sam's Club talking busts. Not one near me and my parents quit their membership last year. I just love the interaction between them and they look so good too. So my question is...Costco, why can't you get stuff like this in??? The giant skulls are nice but once again Sam's Club beats you with the cool factor. Next question would be...Sam's Club why can't you open a store down by San Jose?


Ghost of Spookie i to want those talkin busts, but i dont have a sams club close to me either.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

greaseballs80 said:


> Ghost of Spookie i to want those talkin busts, but i dont have a sams club close to me either.


At least Concord is closer to you than me though. Really nothing in my vicinity. I would order one on line if they made them available. When I lived in the Chicago area we had one a few towns over and I loved shopping there.


----------



## IshWitch

POOKIE0628 said:


> Just got back from Sams and picked up the talking busts.I seen the other day someone was having problems with them working.Well when I got mine out the guy wasnt working but I switched the cord around on the back and it started working.Whoever was having problems hopes this helps..


I just saw those today! Pretty cool, would really like to buy them.

Went into Michael's too, was seriously underwhelmed. They sure don't have much out to buy, half as much as our store last year!

But I must say I LOVE the Ravens and Owls! I could buy a dozen of the Ravens and one each of the Owls!
SWEET!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

IshWitch said:


> I just saw those today! Pretty cool, would really like to buy them.
> 
> Went into Michael's too, was seriously underwhelmed. They sure don't have much out to buy, half as much as our store last year!
> 
> But I must say I LOVE the Ravens and Owls! I could buy a dozen of the Ravens and one each of the Owls!
> SWEET!


*Oooh I havent seen those Ill have to make a trip tomorrow they sound cool*


----------



## Howlatthemoon

I bought one of those witch dolls that Home Goods and Marshals sell. I bought mine at Marshals. She is dressed in orange and black instead of purple dress that I've seen at Home Good.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think you misread my post. I'd love to have a pair of them but no Sam's Club nearby. Here's a link to a video of them in action and you'll see why I have them on my wish list (link originally posted under the 2010 shopping thread in the Stickies area):
> 
> Sam's Club Interactive Talking Busts


Oh, I did! Thanks so much for the video!! I have not seen these yet and they are not in our sams. Our sams is sooo slow about putting out goods. I need to go there to pick up Smores Supplies and football snacks...hopefully they will have them out soon! Does anyone remember the price on them, are they sold as a set?
?


----------



## Guest

I finally found a nice big vulture!! Even better I finally found a nice big vulture and hes crushing a human skull


----------



## BlueFrog

*Mr. Gris*, I love your vulture!!! Does he have any manufacturer's info stamped on him anywhere? 

______________

I went to the promised huge Halloween hoarder's sale today. She made a big deal out of selling only on Sunday, I got the second slot of the day, and the person before me didn't show up - but still, everything that had attracted me in the ad was marked Sold or gone. She admitted that "two guys sweet talked her" into letting them shop on Saturday. I still picked up some nice odds and ends that I'm quite pleased with, including a huge latex bat, elaborate wig, still more rubber rats (can never have enough of those), Goretray crackers, and a flocked tarantula. If any Chicago are haunters plan to shop there (she's planning on holding more "Sunday-only sales") and you're interested in learning more about what's left and her pricing structure, drop me a PM.


----------



## Guest

I will look for manufacture and let you know Bluefrog. I love it! I would love to see pics of your new finds.


----------



## Darkpumpkin

DeathClutch said:


> Yeah this is easily the most accurate Kirk on the market, especially for the price. Should look pretty spooky after a visit to my good friend in Canada. Thanks for the kind words, brotha.


Actually, I am a sista, but you are very welcome! One of my dreams is to own a screen accurate mask. Where on earth did you acquire the Shatner mask at?


----------



## hallorenescene

azrielle, love those bottles
nice scores printers, and those signs are adorable
osenator, i got the convict man last year. i using him again in my haunt this year. l love your other scores as well
haunted, you got a lot for your money
son, i'm curious too, is malificent a blowmold. that is a wonderful find
deathclutch, that is a cool mask, and i know how you are so into it. i'm glad you scored the mask and can have it tailored made
ghost, the husband sounds cool, the stone sounds cool. love when they surprise you with a gift like that
shellbell, those are pretty nice stones. i've seen stones at target like that in the past, they seem to be a nice quality and heavy
bluefrog, sounds like you did well again. kind of sucks when they pre sale though.
gris, that buzzard is very nice. i'm not sure but i might have him, or one similar


----------



## hallorenescene

so i went to a consignment shop friday, and i found this right when i stepped inside the door. i love it








then later i hit a garage sale and picked up some eye glasses, noses, mustache combos and some bead necklaces for $0.05 each to hand out to the trick or treaters.

and my daughter went garage saling yesterday and for $5.00 she got me a bar to use in the saloon of my western theme, a paper pumpkin with hanging honeycomb legs for $0.25, and some good halloween books for $1.00.


----------



## Guest

Halo that is great!! I have seen that before and I have thought it was Stretch from Casper. At least he looks like him! 

I may have more to post tomorrow "cross my fingers" I got an email from a guy with bluckys, skulls, pumpkins, a pirate and a skeleton bride for sale. I will see how it all looks in the morning.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Oh, I did! Thanks so much for the video!! I have not seen these yet and they are not in our sams. Our sams is sooo slow about putting out goods. I need to go there to pick up Smores Supplies and football snacks...hopefully they will have them out soon! Does anyone remember the price on them, are they sold as a set?
> ?



You're welcome. Hirez00 was nice enough to send me the SKU for them and though I'd pass it on in case it helps you should you call your store looking for it (SKU: HA27658A). The price was $73.24 for the pair (at least at that location). Good luck locating it.

Mr. Gris, cool looking vulture! Great prop.


----------



## VNOMISS

*My New Finds!*

Picked up this stuff yesterday from a few local Home Goods....
The pumpkin clown is a Bobble Head...








This guy is a Bobble Head! 

















This Skeleton lights up different colors and theres a wire handle on him like a lantern....
























And this guy I just LOVE to death!!!








Got this Jim Shore Piece from Hallmark last week....


----------



## hallorenescene

vnomiss, i love all the stuff you got. the pumpkin server has such an evil look about his face, and the vulture tombstone has such a nice touch with the back displaying the skeleton.


----------



## VNOMISS

hallorenescene said:


> vnomiss, i love all the stuff you got. the pumpkin server has such an evil look about his face, and the vulture tombstone has such a nice touch with the back displaying the skeleton.


THANKS! Yea I love the face on the pumpkin server, he does look evil! And the tombstone has such great detail, thats why I had to take a pic of front & back...It's heavy too, has a good weight to it.


----------



## RCIAG

I LOVE that weird cat bobble head, I love the vintage look, & the skeleton lantern. I'll have to check our Home Goods.


----------



## GhostMagnet

I'm waiting for payday, then I've got some catching up to do! I did pick up some of the Creepy Cloth at Dollar Tree. I haven't opened it yet, but even if it isn't great- it was a dollar, right? 

vnomiss- cool stuff, the pumpkin server looks like he can't wait to scare somebody.


----------



## DeathClutch

hallorenescene said:


> deathclutch, that is a cool mask, and i know how you are so into it. i'm glad you scored the mask and can have it tailored made


Hey, thanks. You're right, I do take this stuff seriously... Sometimes a little too seriously.. LOL. 

Check this... The mask on the left is the replica. The mask on the right is an original Don Post Studios 1975 Captain Kirk. Looks like they could be the same mask.


----------



## hallorenescene

death, your right, they look identical. do you think you would know the difference if you found them both at a garage sale?


----------



## Guest

I think it may be time to change my name to Mr. Blowmold....I blame Hallo and Bluefrog!


----------



## DeathClutch

hallorenescene said:


> death, your right, they look identical. do you think you would know the difference if you found them both at a garage sale?


If, somehow you could put the real deal on pause and age the replica 35 years and then compare the two masks, I think it would be very hard to tell the difference.


----------



## SonofJoker

Hey VNOMISS, did you get that pumkin server at the Home Goods store you mentioned? He looks awesome!

Hallorenescene, Malificent is not a blowmold. It was put out by disney in 2004 I do believe. I was told it was sold at Tokyo disney and it was supposedly sold here in America as well. I'm not quite sure what it is made of, but it's quite heavy. I'm thinking some kind of plaster maybe.


----------



## battygirl

I had a wedding to go to back home in (Indiana), so I found plenty of goodies to share with you all!

1st pic: Bethany Lowe spiders on string @ TJ MAXX for $4.99. They will be hanging from my chandelier in the dinning room 

2nd pic: A spider inflatable from Menard's for $20. (It's going on our roof with a web of white Christmas lights.)

A cute little devil Halloween trick or treat pail lantern from a hole in the wall store called "country cabin", I can't find out who made it because there are no markings so please if you know anything about it let me know!!

A solid silver candelabra found at a yard sale for $5. The lady that sold it to me didn't understand why I didn't want to shine it all up.....I told her that I was getting it for Halloween and liked it dirty haha She was very confused!

*3RD PIC: FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE THE SKULL DECANTER SOLD @ROSS....
I found 4 black wine glasses with etched skulls on them @ TJ MAXX for $3.99 each. They go perfect together for not actually being a set.*

4th pic: A very ugly wooden cat cut out found @ GOODWILL for $2. I plan on painting it to be a Halloween kitty and sit a pumpkin or candle on it's tail!!


----------



## Herman Secret

Got the Jack in the box from Walgreen  .. Posted the video here ...http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/90296-2010-halloween-sightings-stores-108.html


----------



## creepingdth

that jack in the box is awesome


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice find Battygirl on those TJMaxx wine glasses. They do go very nicely with the decanter. I have still to see the decanter at any of the ROSS' in my area.


----------



## nowtheworld

*For any canadians out there, I gotta say Dollarama has been so good for cheap halloween stuff. Things you find at a Micheals or homesense, like giant styrophome skulls for $2 instead of $10. Also tombstones and lots of o cool things T*


----------



## hallorenescene

mr blowmold, that smaller ghost is hard to find in good shape. i found one and it blew over and broke real easy. made me very sad. i have a skelly dude, not sure if ours are exactly the same. i love him though. on my find, i think you're right, he reminds me of strerch too.
battygirl, nice finds. that devil candy tote, is that new or vintage. very cute


----------



## battygirl

Thanks Ghost of Spookie...I hope you find that decanter!!! I have been looking for another one because I know someone on here would want it. It seems to be a bit elusive lol


----------



## DJ Lantz

*baby bat*

Got this guy for $5 on partycity.com along with some costume trophies. I think he is a good deal for 5 bucks.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow dj, that is an awesome find


----------



## huggybear

An old overhead projector...not sure what to make yet but thinking of a haunt wall or scene setter of my own. $25 wasnt too bad.


----------



## Guest

Huggybear I have used overhead projectors and converted them to movie projectors that project 100 inch screens. If interested in how to do that PM me and I can walk you through it. You could play a movie on your house during Halloween. You got the key element now all you need is a cheap LCD screen from old portable DVD player and the rest is duct tape and cardboard.


----------



## hallorenescene

huggybear, do you have a picture of your overhead projector, i just got one at an auction and am curious if they are the same. thanks


----------



## printersdevil

Stopped back by Dollar Tree today and they are finally putting out more things. I drove about 20 miles away over the weekend to another store and bought things there, too.

Today, I picked up a few of the goblets that say Poison, Toxic, Venon to use with a scene. I also got some of the 9 foot tinsel with skeletons and bats on it, a tinsel spider, six different witches that are sort of like the floppy scarecrows. I figure I can use them somewhere.








I also got a couple of the skeleton heads, a jointed ghoul. a large Happy Haunting banner, 4 different window clings of witches, a couple of packs of cockroaches from the toy aisle, another witch sign, and some pretty cool looking photos on cardboard.

Then I went to Big Lots to check out their progress and bought the cutest witch riding on a broom. Her eyes light up and she either talks or screams. I had looked at this online and debated buying it. It is not very substantial, but will be hanging indoors. She was $25. 









Finally, I stopped by our Goodwill, which has been telling me that they haven't gotten their Halloween in yet. They were beginning to put some out, but still have not received their from their distribution center yet. I bought two of the cutes JOL dog costumes and a skeleton dog costume for $1.95 each and two witch hats.


----------



## osenator

Love that big witch on the broom!


----------



## LairMistress

I didn't get a whole lot today, but I didn't see much that I wanted. It's early yet for this area, school just started on Monday. I picked up 30 of these cute Halloween sucker rings for my sons' treat bags for their classes (6/$1.00 at Dollar Tree), and the mini Jack o' Lantern "kettle" (because I love the large ones that HomeGoods has) tea light holder for 99 cents at Goodwill. I also picked up a few new crows from Dollar Tree, because I only bought 3 last year and that just wasn't enough. They weren't out the last time I checked.










That's two skulls, two Jack o' Lanterns, a Frankie, and a Bat in there. My phone just does not take good pictures!


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> huggybear, do you have a picture of your overhead projector, i just got one at an auction and am curious if they are the same. thanks


I am curious too...I got several of the old school ones last year and had to throw some away. The ones that are a square box and a lighted arm hanging over the glass plate. By the way if anyone needs a bulb for one let me know. The school gave me all their old bulbs too and I may have what you need.
I saw a neat idea using one of these where the person made a shallow glass tray and filled it with blood and maybe oil. He projected it onto his house with a fan blowing it to cause a rippling effect...very neat idea and looked great!


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Vnomiss,
I just love the tombstone you found at Homegoods. May I ask how much it was?
thanks!



VNOMISS said:


> Picked up this stuff yesterday from a few local Home Goods....
> The pumpkin clown is a Bobble Head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a Bobble Head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Skeleton lights up different colors and theres a wire handle on him like a lantern....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy I just LOVE to death!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this Jim Shore Piece from Hallmark last week....


----------



## HauntedDiva

Finally, I stopped by our Goodwill, which has been telling me that they haven't gotten their Halloween in yet. They were beginning to put some out, but still have not received their from their distribution center yet. I bought two of the cutes JOL dog costumes and a skeleton dog costume for $1.95 each and two witch hats.







[/QUOTE]

What is that black fuzzy thing on your purple witches hat?


----------



## CobhamManor

Resurrection Mary and Creepy Caretaker both came yesterday! I like them both! Nice animated props.


----------



## mommyto3

I went to my Dollar Tree last night and they had 1 full aisle of decorations, 1 full aisle of candy and about 6 end caps of more decorations. I was really impressed! I bought a black creepy cloth, two signs, door mat, plastic table cloth, and 2 packs of tea lights. Here's a pic of the items I bought for $7.


----------



## huggybear

mr. gris ...definatly interested in the idea..have seen a few projects out there.If you could i would apreciate it. hallorenescene and deadna , unfortunatly the camera is acting up again...There isnt even a model number or anything on it...just says 3m on it.Came with extra lite bulb.Will fiddle with camera so i can get pics. looks just like this pic i found...


----------



## CreepySpiders

hey @haunted diva~ it looks like a puppy head=) see those cute ears?


----------



## printersdevil

LOL, that would be Hank. We got him in January and the verdict is still out on whether he will be okay for Halloween. Blackjack, who looked just like him only heavier, was a true haunter. He always dressed up and sat by the door to the delight of the the TOTers. He was so meek and mild and all the kids would pet him. He would sometimes even go out in the little courtyard front porch area and just sit as we gave out candy. Hank, is more skitish and love to bark at anything that comes in the yard. He may have to be a prop inside a cage. LOL 

He loves to sniff all the new stuff. This pic looks like he was after the witch's foot. He also loves to chew.


----------



## sarahtigr

Technically I bought this stuff yesterday... but my Party City has last years costumes on sale for $5!!! I got two. Plus I got a couple of tombstones that I'm going to spruce up. They have a full size skeleton for $25. Looks pretty good I'll probably go get it once they put out some coupons.


----------



## HauntedDiva

printersdevil said:


> LOL, that would be Hank. We got him in January and the verdict is still out on whether he will be okay for Halloween. Blackjack, who looked just like him only heavier, was a true haunter. He always dressed up and sat by the door to the delight of the the TOTers. He was so meek and mild and all the kids would pet him. He would sometimes even go out in the little courtyard front porch area and just sit as we gave out candy. Hank, is more skitish and love to bark at anything that comes in the yard. He may have to be a prop inside a cage. LOL
> 
> He loves to sniff all the new stuff. This pic looks like he was after the witch's foot. He also loves to chew.


I also have a new puppy  She's a chiweenie (half chiaua/ half daschund) and currently about 3 1/2 lbs. I can't wait to dress her up! She already has a halloween hoodie with a glitter skull on the back


----------



## Lenore

I went to flea markets and some stores today and found some nice things.

I found a black roses wreath for 4 euros (1euro = 1.27 dollars at the moment). It was a little bit expensive for a sale item (it had been 8 euros!) but the price level is quite high here... >: ( I also found cute little paper cups with skulls on them for homemade candies, something like 1.20 euros. From the flea markets I found lots of things, only one for Halloween though - two white long lace curtains for 3 euros! I think they make an elegant decoration. I´m not sure how to use them yet tho.

A pic of the paper cups and wreath. The wreath could b used like that as a part of a centerpiece or I might cut the roses off. We´ll see. My cat had to get herself in the photo too... Haha


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Nice wreath and cute cata!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A Spirit Halloween in our area opened up so I went for a look-see and to figure out what might be on my wishlist from there this year. I ended up with a Zombie Sarge latex mask to use in a zombie prop that I want to build. He's handsomely rugged in a zombie kind of way. At some point I might add the knit-hat zombie guy mask since they seem to go together and he's got a gorey eyeball bulging out (looks pretty good) and his face has bumps all over it (perfect for a zombie infection spreading through out the base).

SH didn't have the Uncle Charlie really scary full-size clown prop yet (dang) and I was looking over the clown costumes. I keep finding myself attracted to the Carver Clown outfit that I remember from last year. I'd like to apply the mask over one of my white-haired Spirit ball guys to make a talking prop out of it but the mask looks like it might be a bit small for the white-haired guys face and head. Still thinking about it. SH did have a severed hanging clown head that I thought looked pretty frightening and I was wondering if I could work it in to my set up. It has this glossy looking tongue that gets to me for some reason (and I'm really not into gore per se but it would make for a great scare prop). 

Prompted by my mask purchase I stopped by a Goodwill store looking for some camouflage clothing or drab olive green soldier-like clothing but no luck. I don't think we have an army surplus store around here. Use to have one where I lived years ago and it would be perfect for my needs now. Sadly no halloween out yet at the Goodwill.

Update: Just did a search for a large nearby town and "army surplus" and discovered there is such a store in my area. I've probably driven by it too. Cool. So if you're looking to outfit some zombie soldier guys of your own, try a similar search for your area.


----------



## Guest

I hit the Dollar Tree and didnt have my camera but they are carrying the haunted photos this year! The ones where its old time photos that change to skellys when you angle them. They are like 8x7 I think and for a 1.00 what a score. 

I picked up a few signs from the Dollar Tree The Witches Potion Sign and a Bone Yard sign. I also got some haunting cloth and some paper skeletons. To top it off I got a few big spiders. 

I then went to walgreens and found this big boy. He lights up like a JOL with a red C& light bulb and he is an oversized skull! Great buy for 7.99


----------



## LairMistress

Well, I wish I'd waited to post all of my stuff today, because yesterday's stuff was "nothing".  Today, I went to the larger Dollar Tree and was SO happy to see that they had a stock cart stacked with Halloween boxes! Lenticular photos for tabletops, all sorts of party ware, and the silicone ice cube trays that I was looking for! I was there for an hour and a half, and NONE of it went out the entire &#*@)@ time I was in there. I even left and came back. No dice. Funny, when I came in, an associate was assuring his boss over the phone that he was working hard on it, and had 8 feet out already. He had about six pegs out. Talk about wishing I'd ripped the phone out of his hand and told the boss the truth. I guess I'll go back, but good gravy!! I did buy two tombstones I hadn't seen before, and a couple more crows. When I left, I went to Big Lots...not the "good" one. They didn't have much, so I picked up a small battery op Jack o' Lantern and skull ($4 ea.), and the Fortune Teller sign ($6, didn't snap a pic of the sign since it's already up on this thread)









Then I went to Marshalls and fell in love with some stuff there that I passed up...and on to Ross, where I bought a small battery op lighted Jack o' Lantern that I couldn't pass up for $4.99. 










My husband wanted to meet me for lunch in the shopping center, and was early--so he went into Goodwill to see if they had anything good, because I was still way across town at Dollar Tree at the time...he said they had "junk". I'm going to have to school him on what is junk and what is not, I bought a nice 2ft tall Jack o' Lantern (7.99), a 9 ft plastic chain with orange lights (6.99), two flying bats @ 2.99 ea. (OK one IS junk!), and a tombstone (99 cents), all at half or less of retail.
































(lights in JoL's mouth)








(back of JoL)

These next two items I found at a Goodwill Superstore yesterday, they are regular stock there (they had entire endcaps of both items). I didn't buy either one, but thought someone might be interested. Our smaller Goodwill only had the mirrors, not the lanterns. I believe the lanterns were $6.99, and I know that the mirrors were $7.99, the mirrors talk ("I like your costume", etc.) and show a nice looking "eerie" skull in them when they're set off (even scarier than the face in the photo, haha...).


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oooooh I love that! Im going to check my walgreens tomorrow, can you tell us how big that skull is Mr. Gris?/*


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Nice finds. Love the lighted chains. Wish they had them around here.


----------



## LairMistress

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Nice finds. Love the lighted chains. Wish they had them around here.


Thanks! I really wish I could have found 2 of them, but who could be that lucky for less than half of retail?  I don't know what I'm doing with it yet, since I already made my own chain last year...but I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Guest

Spookilicious here is a comparison pic with a dollar tree skull and measuring tape.


----------



## Shadowbat

At Pat Catans we picked up some ghost lights, the ones you put on stakes, afew window clings for the girls room, and I grabbed this years Halloween beanie Scooby Doo.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

I love those Skulls from Walgreens! I got two last year at 75% off....they light up red and are great!!!!


----------



## Deadna

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Nice finds. Love the lighted chains. Wish they had them around here.


That lighted chain is easily made. Dollar General sold plastic chain last year that snapped together to add more links and they also sell strings of lights. Other stores sell these items too but maybe not as cheap. Just string the lights thru the links!


----------



## Tumblindice

Zombie from Target $63.00 free shipping last week.


















Hanging melted flesh reaper from the skeleton store. very well made and heavy. 47.00


















Zombie head mounts on pvc 49.99


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Cool props!


----------



## kittyvibe

cool scores everyone! Im still gathering my pics for my Halloween Bonanza show n tell from these past few weeks.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

I got a Pet tee from Target. Retractable fangs from PartyCity and Dollar Tree goodies.


----------



## Angelique_NM

*What I Bought This Fortnight*

This is most of the Halloween items that I’ve collected over the last couple of weeks. The first picture has the stuff that I bought from Alley’s Lane (a discount store in Australia). Unfortunately, it’s not going to be selling Halloween stock after clearing out previous year’s stock as they are transforming into a food shop. Everything pictured was 50% off. I got a heap of artificial leafy stems for about .10-.12 cents each. I’m planning on transforming the cat statue into a Halloween themed piece which might be used as a door stopper since it‘s quite solid. And I got a orange beaded curtain for half price which isn’t pictured. Also in the photo is a pumpkin I got from the local Fruit Shop, it was .98 cents a kilo and a quote for the orange carving pumpkin...$25. The honeycomb pumpkin decoration is new stock from Alley’s Lane. 










The second picture has stock from Spotlight, Drake and Getta Bargain. A plastic plaque, spider bracelet with red stones, blood border, mouse props, black balloons, orange and black floral garland, spooky cat headband, a massive packet of webbing with 8 plastic spiders, an inflatable ghost and an inflatable skeleton. 










angelique_nm


----------



## kittyvibe

Angelique , my fave thing out of your goodies is the cat statue, so cool! 

Wicked Vampyre , you must tell us where you got the retractable fangs! I think that would be such a coool effect! Also price on it too, please


----------



## bouncerbudz

Neighbor strolled on over and gave this to me for FREE !!!!


----------



## Junit

I got to go shopping for my reapee yesterday  Of course I can't say what I got them but I squeezed in an albino funkin for myself 

Bouncerr- you have very sweet neighbors!


----------



## hallorenescene

angel, that cat would work great in my egyptian themed haunt, but i love your spider bracelot the most. nice stuff
tumbledice, very lucky and priced right finds
wicked, i never heard of retractable fangs. very interesting. how do they fit in the mouth? how do they retrack and to where do they retract?
bouncer, you gotta love thy neighbor


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Interesting to note Angelique NM that the Enter At Your Own Risk sign was sold last year at DOLLAR TREE here in the U.S. half a world a way! A number of people here bought it, including myself, and it hangs proudly in Bozz's Gar Shack. Small world. And nice taste you have LOL!

Tumblindice I like that zombie guy you got.


----------



## printersdevil

I found the Dollar Tree lenticular photos today! My DT didn't have them out yet. They told me that they were there, but wouldn't stock until later in the weekend. I knew that these would go quickly. I drove to a town about half an hour away for them. They are great. They had four different poses and you had the option of silver colored or gold colored frames. 

I also picked up a couple of the plastic tablecloths that are spider webs. I think I will put them on the wall in the bedroom. At least that was the idea I had. I figure that I can tack them up easily and just snip to fit. I got two different spider web ones. One set will go in the bat bath room since it also has spiders.

I stopped by GW again checking their progress. They still haven't put out much in our store and the two stores in the next town where I work have nothing out. I picked up a rather large
lenticular framed photo of Mona Lisa for $2, a long black and gray wig for crashed witch, a long blonde wig and an awesome pair of pointed toed black heels for one of the props.


----------



## CobhamManor

Lenticular photos? Tablecloths? I have to make another trip this weekend to see if I can find anything new!


----------



## printersdevil

I read about the photos here and made a trip, then a real trip to a store in a neighboring town that is an adjoining state! I was determined to have those photos for a buck each. I guess the gas for the trip destroyed by bargain! They are all 5X7s. i got a set of the four with the silver frames and also a set in the gold frames. I just couldn't pass them up for that price. I saw some interesting items in the photos on the sightings thread at the top area here today. So, I will still be checking back at DT. Got to love that store.


----------



## hallorenescene

i have the enter at your own risk sign too. but i got mine 3 or 4 years ago
printers, cool buys. i went to dollar general yesterday and got a left and right bloody arm. i had never seen where they put out both before. i wanted the legs too, but they only had one side. i found 2 lenticular pictures, they were bigger than 5x7. i think they were more 8x10. now i need to find the other 2. i also bought a pez candy holder of a mummy, and 2 gid knives.

i found today a cool jar for $0.50, 2 stethoscope for a $ each, a really cool pirates hat for $2.00, and a match box haunted car building for $2.00. i don't have any halloween match box cars. last year everyone was telling about them, and i loved them, but didn't have the money. now i wish i had some. sigh


----------



## printersdevil

Hallorenescene, my lenticular photos came from Dollar Tree yesterday. They were a buck each and are 5X7s. They had one of two girls, an old time soldier and two different men. Again these came with either gold or silver frames.

I know the ones you got at Dollar General. I picked up the two of them. Our DG stores only had the two and they are bigger and better looking IMHO. They were $3 each.

But, you can't beat the prices consider what they cost at the Halloween stores. I even saw the poster size ones without the frames somewhere online. I think I may order one to add over one of my hanging frames.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, printers, thanks for clarifying that. i will have to keep an eye out at my dollar tree. i want one of each. i love lenticulars


----------



## CreepySpiders

This lenticular was purchased at michaels for about $6. the frame is quality! I got it because she looks a lot like me.


----------



## mommyto3

O-M-G - CreepySpiders, she does look a lot like you! That is too funny...


----------



## kallie

ooo, nice....


----------



## CreepySpiders

mommyto3 said:


> O-M-G - CreepySpiders, she does look a lot like you! That is too funny...


it's creepy but i love it! needless to say, she is on display already =)


----------



## skullboy

Found these guys today along with a bag of bones and Halloween CD.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Cool! Who is the guy between Michael and Freddy?


----------



## Veckah

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Cool! Who is the guy between Michael and Freddy?


That would be Leatherface from The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## skullboy

veckah said:


> that would be leatherface from the texas chainsaw massacre.


correct!....


----------



## VNOMISS

Velvet Vampire said:


> Vnomiss,
> I just love the tombstone you found at Homegoods. May I ask how much it was?
> thanks!


Hi, I think it was $59.99...


----------



## VNOMISS

IM IN LOVE WITH THIS TOMBSTONE!!!! The detail on the skeleton is awesome! ( 1st pic is a little blurry)
Came across this at HomeGoods once again yesterday....


----------



## ter_ran

I bought a few more DT skulls and Phony Bolongna Livers today before going to the halloween superstore(Just window shopped here..).


----------



## bellelostdrake

VNOMISS, I really wanted that tombstone from HomeGoods but I passed it up. So gorgeous! I love that the back is completely detailed too.

Stopped by Dollar Tree after work and we had more out finally! Nothing in addition to what everyone's posted, but I was happy nontheless. I hope we get in the glow in the dark gloves Ghost of Spooky took pics of, but we don't have them yet. My Walgreens has a half aisle of Disney related things and other cutesy stuff, but it looked like they were clearing space for more. Fingers crossed!


----------



## z0mb13

Ok now I am upset  there are no stores putting out halloween stuff yet I have checked the dollar trees the biglots, the targets, the walmarts and i wanna feel like what its like to have the halloween spirit come bring me goodies to look/ play with to the stores! any one else getting the issues


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Thanks for the pricing info, Vnomiss. *sigh* I'm in love with that tombstone, too. In fact, I've made the cross-city haul to check out our Homegoods twice this week, just hoping to snag one. But no luck. The only large prop ours has gotten so far is those 3 1/2' glitter skeletons. We've had the purple, green and white ones. I'll keep looking for those tombstones, though... 



VNOMISS said:


> IM IN LOVE WITH THIS TOMBSTONE!!!! The detail on the skeleton is awesome! ( 1st pic is a little blurry)
> Came across this at HomeGoods once again yesterday....


----------



## kittyvibe

I was about to post my pics too of that skelly on tombstone, I love it but too high for me  

Included in my pic is a cool gargoyle statue that has a globe on his back. The globe changes colors, I think it was $30.00


----------



## hallorenescene

creepy spiders, she looks exactly like you. you ought to send the company a photo, and ask for royalties. lol.
skull, those are cute miniatures
vnomiss, that is a very very cool skeleton tombstone. the detail is fabulous.
kitty, that gargoyle with the globe is sweet.
zombie, i know the feeling. we are finally getting a few things out. mernards has a lot out. , dollar tree, and dollar general have a little. and the rest are zilch


----------



## Tish

kittyvibe said:


> I was about to post my pics too of that skelly on tombstone, I love it but too high for me
> 
> Included in my pic is a cool gargoyle statue that has a globe on his back. The globe changes colors, I think it was $30.00


I got that gargoyle yesterday! It was $19.99. Now I have to try to find a twin for him.


----------



## VNOMISS

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think you misread my post. I'd love to have a pair of them but no Sam's Club nearby. Here's a link to a video of them in action and you'll see why I have them on my wish list (link originally posted under the 2010 shopping thread in the Stickies area):
> 
> Sam's Club Interactive Talking Busts


I picked up the animated head busts last week at our Sams Club!!  They also had a skeleton reaper guy, he was ok I guess, I wasn't too impressed with him...


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

Nothing spectacular, Just about $78 in prop making supplies. I got 3 cans of black spray paint, and a small can of orderless mineral spirits for the pvc cemetery fence panels and arch/arbor entryway. A can of Great Stuff to use with the Rust-oleum Truck Bed Coating to restore my latex foam filled black cat prop. Some pvc fittings, 't's' and 45 degree elbows, and a couple x-shaped cross pieces to help create the aforementioned pvc 'arch'. 

Not to mention some pvc 'adhesive' to attach the pieces of the arch together. I only plan to glue the parts of the uprights and the top/arch. that way I can separate the two uprights from the top for easier storage. 

Some black zip ties to fasten the armature wire detail I'm adding to the upper part of said arch. A ratcheting pvc cutter to cut said pvc. A tarp to use when spray painting the fence panels, arch, and black cat. A couple of c7 size 'flicker' bulbs for my skull candle.

I still need a pair, maybe 3 either styrofoam wig heads or 5-6" balls, two for additions to my circle of 'dancing ghosts' (see album) and one for my dragon head. Originally, I sacrificed a ghost that stood in the center of the ring. It was slightly taller than the rest. I used it for my dragon. So it will have a return engagement, as well as an additional ghost added to the outer ring, to expand the circumference a bit.

Then about all that remains is to get one of those ubiquitous 'Eerie Acres Cemetery' signs and attach it to the pvc arch.


----------



## Radiorox

My mom got me these at Michael's. SOO CUTE!!! Gonna name them Rodney and Daphne Spook-A-Lot. 










He needs a top hat or something, I think.

Past that, prop making supplies. Wood strips to stick nails through in order to keep the tombstones up and attached to the ground. Black spray paint. A bucket and some cheese cloth. 

Jackz


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

VNOMISS said:


> IM IN LOVE WITH THIS TOMBSTONE!!!! The detail on the skeleton is awesome! ( 1st pic is a little blurry)
> Came across this at HomeGoods once again yesterday....


Great find VNOMISS! Can you, (or anyone else, for that matter) confirm the price? Just like Wallgreen's Home Goods has no listings for halloween items. (in fact, they don't even have a search bar on their sire, related to merchandise in stock...


----------



## kittyvibe

That skeleton on the grave from Marshalls was $60. I was just there today and he was gone already. The gargoyle was still there and it was $20, I wasnt sure before. 

Radiorox, I looooove the skellys set you got. How much were they? I didnt see these at my Michaels today.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I got Chucky The Killer DVD Collection at walmart. It has 4 Chucky movies on it. Childs Play 2 and 3, Bride of Chucky, and Seed of Chucky. This is th first time I have found them on dvd. I can't wait to watch them. Dollar General had hair spiders that are motion activated and drop on people(I just had to get one) I also got a pack of Halloween Oreos. Here are the pics of what I got. Oh and sorry if they come really big.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Just a FYI- Lillian Vernon has the Vampire family busts 75% off. There are other deals too.


----------



## Effie

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Just a FYI- Lillian Vernon has the Vampire family busts 75% off. There are other deals too.


Thanks for the tip, pumpkinprincess! Does anyone know how big the busts are? You can't tell by the photos and they don't give sizes. They have a bunch of other stuff on sale, too! I'm thinking about buying the "life-size posable skeleton" for $29! They have one with a stand for $10 more, but all the reviewers say the stand ALWAYS breaks and you end up having to make your own anyway! I really love the life-size witch, but she got terrible reviews and is $39.

Here's a link to their Halloween sale items:

http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalog/thumbnail.jsp?parentCatId=8&catId=43&subCatId=1478&viewAll=Y


----------



## Effie

*Lillian Vernon*

Here are some coupon codes for Lillian Vernon -- 

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/lillianvernon.com

I used the 15% off, valid for first order one, and saved $4.50 on the skeleton guy!! Yay!!

I also found a video of the "talking pirate head" that's on sale for $29.98 -- I don't know if that's a good price, but the coupons might help!


----------



## Radiorox

The Skellys were about $6.99 ea. So cute. LOL! 

Sadly, in Miami, there's not much Halloween spirit besides Michaels and the Dollar Tree. Wally World (Walmart) hasn't started stocking the Halloween merch and Party City won't have it up until next week. Grrrrrr. 

Jackie


----------



## DeathClutch

Cool little Halloween scene..









Spooky Candle holder. Big thanks to my buddy, Mike for a heads up about these.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Just came from Walgreens and saw the coolest little jack in the box. They have 2 different styles, one is a clown and the other a doll. Turn the crank and a erie voice talks to you, then out pops either the clown or the doll. It continues with an evil laugh and more words. This would be a great addition to a haunted play room or circus. $14.99


----------



## printersdevil

I also love that witch from Lillian Vernon, but was spooked by the reviews. I love that she is live sized though. I would be using inside, so am still considering it.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

I think for the price it is pretty cool. I change / improve almost all the props I buy. If you are using it inside you don't have to worry about the elements getting to it. You know what I have found works great for a stand is the base to your patio umbrella. Stick a closet rod or pipe in it. The characters clothing covers it all.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

The Dropping Spider I got at Dollar General is awesome. I tried it out this evening. My cats all are afraid of it! The sensor in it is super sesitive.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Garage Sale finds for today:










$4










$10 not pictured are boots and an old red lantern


----------



## ter_ran

I bought two new 30" haunted animated mirrors. Here is a few videos of them below:











Paid $65ea 

I also bought this Ghost writer tombstone below:











Paid $25 for it.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky girl, i have the dropping spider. we've had some fun with it in the past. a lot of nice finds there. 
radio, those skeletons are very bone apatite. lol. very fine
and thom, you scored a haunters dream


----------



## Deadna

VNOMISS said:


> IM IN LOVE WITH THIS TOMBSTONE!!!! The detail on the skeleton is awesome! ( 1st pic is a little blurry)
> Came across this at HomeGoods once again yesterday....


For those wanting this stone Oriental Trading sells a small fully posable skelly that looks very much like this one. He could be wrapped around a stone (his joints lock in place)and place a Dollar Tree crow in his hand. Then you could use the skelly for other things another year


----------



## Warlord Blade

Finally got myself a Treasure Chest and some lanterns! (the red one is a real gas one, the others are LED) about $75 total at Tai Pan Trading








So far there hasn't been enough available at stores - I hope to find more soon!


----------



## Darth Sparrow

I went to Spirit today and found this cool looking Chandelier that bounces around and shakes and jingles. It was 27 bucks with taxes but that 20% off made it 21. My wife say the shaking is kinda lame since the motor is really loud but it will make a great deco piece for our Haunted mansion party


----------



## FreakinFreak

Picked up a fog machine at a yard sale for $5.


----------



## kittyvibe

Deadna, thats a VERY good idea!


----------



## Guest

I climbed through the parents attic on a visit back home and found my original Halloween Decorations!! These started it all!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, Mr. Gris, how nice you still had those items saved for you! 

I have to say there have been a lot of really nice buys out there and some really nice stuff in the stores so far. And that HG tombstone hugging skelly is extremely detailed. I was surprised when I saw the backside.


----------



## just_Tim

*got a few things at rite aid nothing great ,but puts me in the halloween mood*

bought these at rite aid today nothing great but i like them loll, the reapers face changes from green to purple to red to blue so thats kinda cool and the little zombie troll says happy halloween and its ears light up got it just for the fun of it,and the crow doesnt do anything but i thought he will look cool in my halloween setup


----------



## just_Tim

that sucks it will not allow me to upload the pic of the troll it keeps saying fatal error and the troll is about the same size as the crow loll oh well


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, nice idea
warlord, nice finds
darth, i've seen those chandiliers on ebay, they look cool
freakin, foggers are always good finds
gris, aka mr blowmold, that is so cool. i have a witches cape, a noise maker, and a clacker from when i was a kid.
just tim, very nice finds


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Darth, I bought one of those chandeliers last year during clearance. Didn't know what to expect. They are a bit noisy and I'm hoping to play with it and do something else with the motor one of these days. Like maybe detatch the motor and make it remote and attach it to a cord to pull the chandelier. Maybe the motor could be put in a box to shield some of the noise. It's not bad looking though.


----------



## just_Tim

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, nice idea
> warlord, nice finds
> darth, i've seen those chandiliers on ebay, they look cool
> freakin, foggers are always good finds
> gris, aka mr blowmold, that is so cool. i have a witches cape, a noise maker, and a clacker from when i was a kid.
> just tim, very nice finds


thank you =-)


----------



## Darth Sparrow

So since my new wife(just got married a month ago ;-) ) and I are huge disney fans,and since i decided to do a haunted mansion inspired theme this year, she is now fully on board. She let me spend quite a bit today. So I bought all the supplies to make my fog chiller ala Tiddy Cat bucket. Heck with four cats we always have one of those around. went back to spirit today and found this really cool reaper hanging ghost for like 20 bucks( 17 total with 20% off :-D) that I will be using as a pop up from behind a tombstone like the Mansion. Also bought several bags of moss since they ran out quick last year.

I was lucky that last year I purchased some classy looking items that will work for the theme, such as RAVENS, black roses, changing portraits, bones and skulls. I also bought 2 of those hanging fire bowls last year that didnt work. I bought them the day after halloween so I couldnt return them. So I called spirit and they said save them with receipt till next year and you should have no prob exchanging. Well very unusual for me I saved all in the bag with the receipt. Of course I knew it wouldnt be that easy but after only a day they said OK. So I got my new working ones while there.

Tomorrow I will be making my toe pincher coffin and hopefully starting on a fence solution. and of course will make my fog chiller.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Sounds like a good start! I'm a Disney freak and our theme was HM last year. It was a big hit! Disney store had several reproduction tombstones over the years. Maybe you could pick up a few on eBay. I know they were my favorite prop. Good luck!


----------



## Herman Secret

Did a bit of store hopping and was a little disappointed in the the few stores I visited. Big Lots had a poor selection, I didn't see much that I could say I wanted except for a bag of bones but I think that the store I work in (Fred Meyer) will be doing the same so I am holding off to see what they have as I get staff discount.

Ross was even more of a let down ...

Hit on Two Dollar Trees in the hopes of finding the lenticular pictures but no luck there, did pick up some of the window clings (handprints and dripping blood) and also a couple of 12ft lengths of barbed wire they had reduced to 50c (gotta love it when Dollar Tree reduce halloween stuff!) Also got a couple of halloween magnets for the car.

Spirit Halloween have their sign up but don't look like they have moved in yet 

Value Village had all the new merchandise out, which was mainly costumes and accessories with very little in the way of decor except for a small selection of skulls and tombstones.

Finally tried a Goodwill and did get two lengths of creepy cloth for $1.37 each, a Rubies Jason Hockey mask $1.99 and a set of Gemmy glow footprints (six plastic feet that light up then dim in sequence) that were $4.99.

My next trip out will hit Walgreens, Rite Aid, Walmart and Target and maybe Shopko, so I hope to have more luck there (My previous trip to Walgreens yeilded the Jack and Jane in the box as well as the werewolf groundbreaker - so far my best hit to date sad to say)

Next weekend I get to see the Halloween Decor at Fred Meyer as I will be working a graveyard shift (appropriate or what?) setting up our Halloween candy set. Maybe I will end up spending it where I earn it !


----------



## bobzilla

Picked this up for a friend of mine for $3


----------



## bouncerbudz

bobzilla can I be your friend ?!? Thats a great find !!!


----------



## hallorenescene

bobzilla, that is a great find. gris will be jealous, but not any more so than i


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Found corn stalk bundles for free. 

Loaded the car with about a dozen, they were gone before I could get back with the truck.


----------



## tank.1007

i got this for $0.99 on ebay, but the shipping was $15 so i still came out ahead, gonna be a fun time at the halloween party this year, lol




http://pimpscostumes.com/pimp-purple-crushed-velvet-plus-adult-costume.html


----------



## Scatterbrains

Picked up a Gargoyle at Target for $12...will look good on my funeral carriage


----------



## printersdevil

Cool costume!


----------



## Scatterbrains

UnOrthodOx said:


> Found corn stalk bundles for free.
> 
> Loaded the car with about a dozen, they were gone before I could get back with the truck.



That's an awesome find


----------



## greaseballs80

Got this today & also got the skelly on tombstone from Home Goods for $60. I changed the DT Lenticulars to different picture frames purchased from DT. I was able to find the 4th one not pictured. My little one loves the pumpkin server. I was surprised i was able to find both of this in 1 store. Anyone looking for Halloween Items, i recommend going to Santa Clara, CA, Home Goods, it has a lot of items still available


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> I climbed through the parents attic on a visit back home and found my original Halloween Decorations!! These started it all!



*Oh those are so great! You are very lucky that they still had those. Love the skeleton*


----------



## Monroe58

No pics, but just got back from Dollar Tree. Got the same lenticular portraits as Greaseballs, a few strings of miniature skulls on twine (good for the voodoo portion of the party), and some extra pieces of creepy cloth.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Picked up this thing...

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/38006200

It'll look interesting hanging off something in the lab.


----------



## printersdevil

Love that pumpkin server, but the little one is the bestest! She is a doll.


----------



## z0mb13

greaseballs80 said:


> Got this today & also got the skelly on tombstone from Home Goods for $60. I changed the DT Lenticulars to different picture frames purchased from DT. I was able to find the 4th one not pictured. My little one loves the pumpkin server. I was surprised i was able to find both of this in 1 store. Anyone looking for Halloween Items, i recommend going to Santa Clara, CA, Home Goods, it has a lot of items still available


 where did you get the pumpkin server and how much was it .... ? i wanna one!


----------



## msmello

I think someone on here mentioned the resin skulls from Walgreens.....I picked up one with the jaws opened and one with them closed - they are awesome, especially for $5.99 each. If they had more, I would have grabbed them.


----------



## hallorenescene

greaseball, those are awesome finds. and i see you posted a picture of a beauty and a beast. lol.
i went to joanns today. they had lenticular pictures where you pushed a button and their eyes lit up and you heard spooky noises as well as the scary faces by looking sideways at them. $29.99.


----------



## bozz

*Got more arms from CTS*

Got all the green monster arms and hands from CTS today that they had left (10)....the ladies were laughing at me walking around with all these.......told them i needed a few extra hands...........................just hung 5 in my shack so guest have to walk through them as they comb thier hair......ha....ha. Gonna still add a couple to my riding mower and gas grill.......cooking monsters for for supper......lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

bozz, those will be cool hanging in your shack. love that people will have to walk through them.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

bozz said:


> Got all the green monster arms and hands from CTS today that they had left (10)....the ladies were laughing at me walking around with all these.......told them i needed a few extra hands...........................just hung 5 in my shack so guest have to walk through them as they comb thier hair......ha....ha. Gonna still add a couple to my riding mower and gas grill.......cooking monsters for for supper......lol.


*What is CTS? Im wondering if i have one near me?? I would love to get my hands on those....well hands*


----------



## Guest

CTS stands for ( Cant Tell Spookilicious)


----------



## printersdevil

LOL, Spookilicious, it stands for Christmas Tree Store. We don't have one anywhere near me and I so wanted the witch hands and crystal ball that someone posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> CTS stands for ( Cant Tell Spookilicious)


*Not nice  Just for that Im going to make a special trip and fly over to your house and take that gargoyole i have been desperately trying to get you to send to me 

I might even swipe the vulture while Im at it oh and that rat...with BOA *


----------



## bozz

Thanks......you all.......I'll post some new pics soon of the shack and riding lawnmower with the hands.........CTS is Christmas Tree SHOPS.........best part about the arms is the price they are only $ 3.99 each .......shack looks great with them hanging in there now......i also added some mini strobe lights in there with the sound box.........should be creepy looking at night. Sorry pics are kinda blurry below.......>>>> I'll get better ones............>>>>


----------



## Spookilicious mama

bozz said:


> Thanks......you all.......I'll post some new pics soon of the shack and riding lawnmower with the hands.........CTS is Christmas Tree SHOPS.........best part about the arms is the price they are only $ 3.99 each .......shack looks great with them hanging in there now......i also added some mini strobe lights in there with the sound box.........should be creepy looking at night.


*
Can you tell me how long the arms are? Also is there anyone on here with a paypal account that would be willing to purchase some for me and ship them my way??? anyone...anyone at all *


----------



## bozz

yes they are 24" long.........they have the witch feet and arms.......along with my green ones and normal skin color ones that look just like my green ones but a pale tan color..........the wicth ones has posible fingers as well........look nice ! Sorry did not get those pics.......wish i could ship here.


----------



## RCIAG

Michael's had some arms & legs but they were overpriced & even though the feet & hands looked good, the rest of the prop was rolled cardboard. I'm not paying $10-$15 for rolled cardboard.


----------



## bozz

Yeah i look at the ones at dollar general and they looked pretty cheesy for $ 5......not nearly as good as the CTS ones for $ 3.99............wish they had more stores out there fro you all.......they are opening some Texas stores soon on their web site........CTS is great quality at a very cheap price..with lots of never seen before items. Love that store.........Oh below...got a few of these 13' tall wind sails....they say 10' but they are much taller. great advertising from a distance.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice pics of those CTS hands/arms Bozz. Hey, did you raise the roof on your gar shack? It seems taller. Love the idea of the hands hanging down and at $3.99 each pretty doable too for not much money. Definitely would like to see a pic of the gar shack ceiling. Man that single location in your yard is a haunted house in and of itself!

Stopped by DOLLAR TREE after breakfast this morning (one of the few stores open before 9:30am out here) and I was excited that they had out their Halloween Lenticular Portraits finally. I have been reading about them on the forum but none had shown up until now. BTW they come with a black/gold frame or a black/silver frame and I found 4 variations (4 variations in gold/only saw 3 of those in silver but figure the missing one had sold out maybe). I thought it was weird to have vampires in silver frames so went with the gold and wanted all 4 anyways). With frame they are 8 x 10 inches and pretty nice looking for a buck. I was thinking I'd swap out the frame but not even sure I will bother. I'll come back here and post pics of the 4 variations in case your stores haven't gotten them in yet and you're wondering what they look like.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

bozz said:


> yes they are 24" long.........they have the witch feet and arms.......along with my green ones and normal skin color ones that look just like my green ones but a pale tan color..........the wicth ones has posible fingers as well........look nice ! Sorry did not get those pics.......wish i could ship here.


*Bozz did were the witches green feet or did they have shoes on them like witches shoes. Also is there anyone on here that can post a pic of the globe with hands or gargoyles they have. I have a feeling it was posted already on here but I cant seem to find it *


----------



## bozz

Thanks GOS........will get some new pics up soon of the shack....still adding to it. The witches feet are with shoes...witch shoes...........yes somebody here did post pics of the globe and witch hands along with the wind sails erected..............its back maybe 20 pages now and i know who it was....just can't remember their user name..........they post a lot here too. I remember the avatar.........lol. cool avatar.........


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spookilicious mama, maybe try a search by with "CTS" and "witch" in the keywords? I remember seeing the pics too but like Bozz said probably a number of post pages back. Definitely posted within the last month though.


----------



## rbrittigan

Warlord -
If you want to 'convert' that lantern to use a LED flickering candle (2 for $1.00 at dollar tree) all you have to do is remove the center wick cap & cut the eye looking part off with a hacksaw. The candles fit perfectly in the hole. I 'frosted' the inside of my glass with spray paint (white with a spritz of black for that dirty look) - you can see the candle light flickering, but can't tell it isn't real. Not very bright, but cool.


----------



## Glass 'eye'

I just purchased two 400 watt fog machines and two gallons of fog juice for a grand total of $30. I think I did ok?


----------



## Shadowbat

Glass 'eye' said:


> I just purchased two 400 watt fog machines and two gallons of fog juice for a grand total of $30. I think I did ok?


Seems like a good deal to me.



Went to one of the local garden shops today and bought my cornstalks.


----------



## printersdevil

Spookilicious, I posted several things here asking for someone to buy the witch hands and feet and crystal ball for me. I didn't find any takers. I really wanted them, too.


----------



## Halloweenfan

bobzilla said:


> Picked this up for a friend of mine for $3


Wow, I like that! Good find.


----------



## v_gan

Found this guy (in his box!) at a thrift store for $3. Sorry the sound is so low 

I also bought a screaming mat for $.79 and a foam head for $.99. I bought a black cloak (I think it was a dementor costume), and I'm planning on putting the foam head inside it to use as a prop. I also got lucky last week and found a large JOL blowmold for $4 and two, light-up, foam JOLs for about $.99/each.

Thanks to others in this thread, I bought 60 yards of cheesecloth for $.33/yd last week! I don't plan on using it all this year. But I figured at that price, I might as well stock up for the future! Cheesecloth and creepy cloth is just too expensive normally. So thanks to whoever posted that originally, as well as the free shipping code for Hancock Fabrics!

I've already spent way too much on Halloween this year. I'm listing items on eBay to make up for it


----------



## Shadowbat

v_gan said:


> Found this guy (in his box!) at a thrift store for $3. Sorry the sound is so low




Haha. I have this guy. I put him up in the garage during every party.


----------



## hallorenescene

bozz, blurry yeah, but we get the idea and love it
vgan, i have that guy too. he is very adaptable to many scenes


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks for that link PartyQueen


----------



## whichypoo

Some new and not so new things I picked up today.
New Freddy and Pinhead









Found this chopping block with axe. 20.00









morbid mask 









I so love the pinhead.


----------



## Tumblindice

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Bozz did were the witches green feet or did they have shoes on them like witches shoes. Also is there anyone on here that can post a pic of the globe with hands or gargoyles they have. I have a feeling it was posted already on here but I cant seem to find it *


Spooky, the witches feet have shoes on them.


----------



## Red

whichypoo said:


> Some new and not so new things I picked up today.
> New Freddy and Pinhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this chopping block with axe. 20.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morbid mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so love the pinhead.


Finally, some real pictures of Pinhead and Freddy! I don't like the new Freddy look at all, but Pinhead looks amazing! A Little out of my budget for this season, but still, wow!


----------



## Tumblindice

bozz said:


> Thanks GOS........will get some new pics up soon of the shack....still adding to it. The witches feet are with shoes...witch shoes...........yes somebody here did post pics of the globe and witch hands along with the wind sails erected..............its back maybe 20 pages now and i know who it was....just can't remember their user name..........they post a lot here too. I remember the avatar.........lol. cool avatar.........


Why thank you Bozz!


----------



## whichypoo

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Finally, some real pictures of Pinhead and Freddy! I don't like the new Freddy look at all, but Pinhead looks amazing! A Little out of my budget for this season, but still, wow!


You know I dont realy like the look of the new freddy either.. but I have the old freddy mask heheheh.. but I love the finger movement with the glove. and pinhead is just awesome


----------



## Red

whichypoo said:


> You know I dont realy like the look of the new freddy either.. but I have the old freddy mask heheheh.. but I love the finger movement with the glove. and pinhead is just awesome


Any videos to share?  (Pinhead and Freddy)
By the way, I was just peaking through your pictures! Your Living/Dragon room looks freakin' amazing!


----------



## whichypoo

well I have to figure out how to post video. never tried to do that yet. And Baby our dragon says thank you *S*


----------



## whichypoo

closer pic of pinhead. 










The guys at the spirit store told me that each store is only going to get one pinhead. Thats just crazy.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice props witchy. the chopping block and axe are very different and very sweet


----------



## whichypoo

hallorenescene said:


> nice props witchy. the chopping block and axe are very different and very sweet


The axe is beat up but nothing I can't fix. Gonna go real well in the devils dungeon.


----------



## bozz

Tumblindice said:


> Why thank you Bozz!


Well there you are and your welcome ! Hey if ya get a chance maybe you can re-post those nice pics you took from your CTS purchases.....cool avatar you got there for sure....lol !!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice

Tumblindice said:


> Spooky, the witches feet have shoes on them.



Per Bozz's request.


----------



## printersdevil

Oh, I wish you wouldn't keep showing the witch hands and crystal ball. I want them and the witch legs soooooooo bad. I am going to have to come and sneak them out of your house!!!! LOL


----------



## CreepySpiders

hey @printeresdevil~ check out these witch hands... they are from a gemmy tree crash witch. I am cannibalizing her because she was way to corny =)








boots too!


----------



## Gramma

*Big Lot's*

I got a battery powered LED blacklight strobe and a few strings of orange LED's. I realy like the little strobe it works great for 6 bucks at big lot's. I'm going to use it to light up my giant spider out in the yard.


----------



## printersdevil

Those are awesome hands. I wish I had the rest of the costume from your crashed witch. I am making some crashed witches for the front. I have a hairbrained idea for one in my bushes and just need the clothes, hat and broom. I love the colors in that. THey would really be seen from the street. The shoes would also work for the one that is going to have her feet dangling from under my porch with hat and broom on the roof.

One man's trash....


----------



## DonnaGirl

I picked up an orange crockpot at Walmart today....It was $18.00 (vival was the brand name). I thought I would post just incase some needed one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Limited Availability on Life-size Spirit Halloween Props??*



whichypoo said:


> .....The guys at the spirit store told me that each store is only going to get one pinhead. Thats just crazy.


I have to wonder if alot of the life-size props are limited in number because I know that when I bought Uncle Charlie from my SH store the manager told me he only got two of them. I could swear Uncle Charlie use to be featured on their website either under "Spirit Exclusives" or "New for 2010" and now I can't find him shown anywhere now (and so he's not even orderable). I'm so glad I bought him pretty much when my store opened if it turns out they only have "x" number in inventory this year. 

Curious what you guys are finding out there. I know that SH hasn't opened all their locations yet and am sure the stores that haven't opened yet will be getting some in. However, if you've got your heart set on picking up one, maybe you should be first in line when those stores open up.


----------



## printersdevil

DonnaGirl, I will check that crockpot out. It would be nice for a Halloween table. Plus, my adult daughter is an orange freak. I might get her one for Christmas, too.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux

Remember this guy? Well I decided to see if there was a Home Goods store in Erie, no joy... (Man, they REALLY need to improve their webpage) I the discovered something interesting. It seems that Home Goods is owned by the same corporation that owns T.J. Maxx and Marshall's as well, of which we have both here.

On a hunch, I called both stores. Both said that they had Halloween Decorations, when I asked T.J. Maxx about the tombstone, I crapped out. Marshall's on the other hand...

She said they did have them, for $59.95 (YIKES!) I think she sensed my hesitation when she asked if I wanted to have one reserved. She went on to say that she had one 'in the back' because it was 'damaged' and would 'take some off' the price.

Now I had to consider if it was worth arranging a trip to Marshall's to see how it is actually damaged, and just how much she is willing to knock off the price....

But more importantly, if you don't have a Home Goods, or they're out of the skellie stone, see if you've got a T.J. Maxx or a Marshall's in town, and maybe, just maybe, you can still score one of these, and if it should be suffering some minor cosmetic 'damage' and you have to settle getting it for a substantial discount, well then ......

(heh, heh, heh)


----------



## printersdevil

I had to run to the store to pick up some hot dog buns, so I went to the Family Dollar store so I could see if they had any Halloween decor out yet. I picked up this cool mask. I have two other pumpkin head things and scarecrows (mostly happy ones) that will be in my porch courtyard area. I thought this guy looked pretty scary. He was $5. http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...new-finds-2010-picture47395-pumpkin-mask.html

It is one of those masks with the full fabric hood thingy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thom_Serveaux said:


> ....Well I decided to see if there was a Home Goods store in Erie, no joy... (Man, they REALLY need to improve their webpage) I the discovered something interesting. It seems that Home Goods is owned by the same corporation that owns T.J. Maxx and Marshall's as well, of which we have both here.
> 
> On a hunch, I called both stores. Both said that they had Halloween Decorations, when I asked T.J. Maxx about the tombstone, I crapped out. Marshall's on the other hand...
> 
> She said they did have them, for $59.95 (YIKES!) I think she sensed my hesitation when she asked if I wanted to have one reserved. She went on to say that she had one 'in the back' because it was 'damaged' and would 'take some off' the price.
> 
> Now I had to consider if it was worth arranging a trip to Marshall's to see how it is actually damaged, and just how much she is willing to knock off the price....
> 
> But more importantly, if you don't have a Home Goods, or they're out of the skellie stone, see if you've got a T.J. Maxx or a Marshall's in town, and maybe, just maybe, you can still score one of these, and if it should be suffering some minor cosmetic 'damage' and you have to settle getting it for a substantial discount, well then ......
> 
> (heh, heh, heh)



_The fact that USA--HomeGoods, TJMaxx, Marshalls, and Canada--HomeSense, (and can't think of the other affiliate stores) are sister companies and many times will carry the same or similar items around the same timeframe has been something that has been talked about quite often in the yearly shopping threads over the past few years. Sorry you didn't know this sooner. Well look at it this way, you probably saved money in the past not knowing!_


----------



## Darkpumpkin

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Finally, some real pictures of Pinhead and Freddy! I don't like the new Freddy look at all, but Pinhead looks amazing! A Little out of my budget for this season, but still, wow!


Pinhead looks amazing! But only getting one to a store? Why even bother??? He'll be snatched up in moments. I guess it is a way to get people into the store?? Sigh...


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> _The fact that USA--HomeGoods, TJMaxx, Marshalls, and Canada--HomeSense, (and can't think of the other affiliate stores) are sister companies and many times will carry the same or similar items around the same timeframe has been something that has been talked about quite often in the yearly shopping threads over the past few years. Sorry you didn't know this sooner. Well look at it this way, you probably saved money in the past not knowing!_


lol, true. One can certainly go broke in those stores! I found the one in skelly/tombstone dude in TJ Maxx by me, was gone the following week and Im not surprised. Gargoyle was still there though. 

I got a limited edition Dept 56 piece called Monsters of the Deep there. Its got a very low number out of the 13k they made (limited edition) and was $20. Im pleased 

Also, today I got 22 packs of full sized candy bars for the tots= 132 bars, BOGO at Publix, hurry up an get em peeps!

partyqueen- same to you ghoulfriend :3


----------



## SonofJoker

Went to Marshalls and Ross yesterday. Found lots in Marshalls but didn't really have too much money, but went into Ross and found the glass decanter with the skull on it for 8.99. My girlfriend has the camera, so when she gets home I'll take pictures.


----------



## Boo Baby

I just ordered the Scary Carrie and the Maniac prop online. I wanted SC last Halloween but couldn't swing it. Can't *WAIT *to get them in!! tee hee


----------



## CobhamManor

Today, I got a $15 caged prisoner (Gemmy) from Wal-Mart and a scary portrait with light up eyes and sounds for $10!! Great deals, and they only have a couple things out so far!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Don't Forget to check out the Spirit Halloween Clearance Area!*

I'm so excited by my new purchases from Spirit Halloween today. Went back to my local store today before lunch and the store had been putting out additional items in their Clearance area. Pretty much prior years' merchandise but if you can use it, who cares if it's last years stuff--some great merchandise from large props to small items. I had originally planned on going in to the store to buy a few masks that I need this year but figured I can go back for them after my next payday and instead bought the items below instead while they were there to be had on clearance. 

To give you an example, in the large prop section I saw 2 zombie farmers and 2 zombie farmer wives, that Big headed mad scientist they had on display last year, 2 stirring cauldron witches, an animated scarecrow, the lifesize crypt coffin (which I bought--$34 plus used my 20% off coupon on top of that), and a few other large props I just can't remember now. The manager said he had just sold the Gemmy lifesize mummy the day before. I bought 2 things from the clearance table area: a Night Crawler (will go great under the bed in my kids room along with a monster in the closet--aren't most kids afraid of what's lurking under the bed and in the closet?) and a Spirit of Fire skull (I bought one last year after halloween but the motor to the flame didn't work--figure I'll either replace the motor or come up with something else to do with it--and now I have matching skulls). 

Can't stress enough to you guys to stop in early to your newly opened locations and check the clearance items out. My store had their table out last week and I think the larger props were added a few days ago, so be persistent in checking back. Some great deals for great prices. Of course every store will have a different selection so it's always hit or miss. 

They were still adding props to their display area and this time around I got to see the Hellraiser Pinhead guy (he's cool and has quite a number of sayings--I liked him alot), Jason (always freaks me out when the knife hand moves upwards) and Freddie (I thought his swiss cheese face and eyes were great looking--especially his eyes--very haunting IMO). A number of the animated zombie babies were up and triggerable. I asked about the 5 foot clown with the cigar but the manager said he didn't think they would get him in.

Here's the items I picked up for $50:


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Thom_Serveaux said:


> Remember this guy? Well I decided to see if there was a Home Goods store in Erie, no joy... (Man, they REALLY need to improve their webpage) I the discovered something interesting. It seems that Home Goods is owned by the same corporation that owns T.J. Maxx and Marshall's as well, of which we have both here.
> 
> On a hunch, I called both stores. Both said that they had Halloween Decorations, when I asked T.J. Maxx about the tombstone, I crapped out. Marshall's on the other hand...
> 
> She said they did have them, for $59.95 (YIKES!) I think she sensed my hesitation when she asked if I wanted to have one reserved. She went on to say that she had one 'in the back' because it was 'damaged' and would 'take some off' the price.
> 
> Now I had to consider if it was worth arranging a trip to Marshall's to see how it is actually damaged, and just how much she is willing to knock off the price....
> 
> But more importantly, if you don't have a Home Goods, or they're out of the skellie stone, see if you've got a T.J. Maxx or a Marshall's in town, and maybe, just maybe, you can still score one of these, and if it should be suffering some minor cosmetic 'damage' and you have to settle getting it for a substantial discount, well then ......
> 
> (heh, heh, heh)




I've seen the skeleton on the grave headstone in the store....am I the only one that thinks that skeleton seems a little too friendly to that headstone KWIM LOL! Every time I see this picture I think that. I thought the same when I saw it in person.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

I bought some Nestle Toll house Jack O Lantern cookies for baking later.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Howlatthemoon said:


> I've seen the skeleton on the grave headstone in the store....am I the only one that thinks that skeleton seems a little too friendly to that headstone KWIM LOL! Every time I see this picture I think that. I thought the same when I saw it in person.



I can see where you could say that but I think if you added an evil laughter soundtrack it would seem like he was smiling at you while thinking of how he was going to snatch your bones. Appropriate spooky lighting would help. I'd even consider adding eyeballs to him that glowed -- as simple as pingpong balls painted with GID paint and maybe adding an pupil to it to make it look meaner. All in the presentation how it gets seen.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I can see where you could say that but I think if you added an evil laughter soundtrack it would seem like he was smiling at you while thinking of how he was going to snatch your bones. Appropriate spooky lighting would help. I'd even consider adding eyeballs to him that glowed -- as simple as pingpong balls painted with GID paint and maybe adding an pupil to it to make it look meaner. All in the presentation how it gets seen.



That's not what I meant Spooky lol Maybe I am the only one lol. Think gutter.

But yeah I think your description of added accessories and lightening would make him more scarier.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh gutter, now I get what you meant by _friendly_. And now I'll probably always think gutter now that you mentioned it!! LOL.


----------



## DJ Lantz

*Today's buys*

I bought 5 small skulls from Spirit and completed my scarecrow prop. The scarecrow and skull eyes are from the Lights-Alive Monster Eyes kit.









I also picked this guy up for $20 while picking up some extra sprinkler parts at Ace Hardware. They have a nice selection of decorations, props and lights.


----------



## hallorenescene

dj, that is an awesome prop


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

JDLantz, I have the same scarecrow mask you used. Love your addition of the green LEDs. He looks very haunting. Nice job with the skull sack too.


----------



## Disney freak

Just some of my favorite cobwebs so I can start working on the inside of the house. Spirit Halloween sells 330 Sq. ft. coverage glow in the dark webs. They are my absolute favorite because they are strong, spread out nicely with minimal clumping and glow in the dark. I haven't found any other kind that comes close. They are also cheap at $5.99. I don't know who actually makes them but Spirit packages them.

Most of my projects are DIY. I have already souped up my gravestones and will be building castle walls this weekend.


----------



## Howlyn

WOW! Everybody on this thread found so many cool finds that you all inspired me to get out there this morning and do a little garage saling. I didn't find any big props, but I found some good things. I also hit the Dollar Tree and found some cool things there...so today was a good day!!!

At the Dollar Tree I got some crows, creepy cloth (which seems like a good buy...30x72" piece), two haunted pictures - 5x7 which I plan to put in a real frame, a "witches dessert" sign (pretty good sized and painted on particle board) and a few table clothes for the party.

At the garages sales I found some good stuff...old bottles, an old iron frame on a pedestal, a copper cauldren - small to put in my witches cupboard, small pretty fall decorations for indoors, an owl decoy, a couple masks, a cat lantern, wrought iron skeleton dog (Party Lite), a ceramic cat dish, wrought iron candlelabra, and a few other goodies... Best part is I spent under $30 for all the stuff.

I'm going to try to add some photos of what I got...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in a 3rd Spirit Halloween location and their clearance table was kind of hidden among the regular priced merchandise. I happened to have noticed the yellow clearance stickers on some merchandise or might have passed it by otherwise. In fact the table only had one kind of items on it--skulls and last year's decapitated heads. 

I picked up a few Hanging Light Up Skulls (reg. 9.99) for 6.98 each. They were pretty nice actually. Aged plastic skulls with lower jaw missing. They take 2 AAs and have an on/off switch on the bottom and give a gentle yellowish glow from inside. They come with a chain to hang and have wisps of grayish hair. I think they will be great for my Skull Island theme when I do it.

The only thing else I found were two masks. One was the Emo Girl face mask (thinking of using her as the face for my Carnival Snake Charmer) and a V for Vendetta face mask (that reminded me of a magician's face--and with a top hat and cape it will become my carnival magician). The V mask is for a large face and I'm hoping will nicely fit one of my Spirit Ball white-haired guys. They have pretty big heads and faces so have had trouble finding something to fit. I'd love a talking magician prop if it works out.

This 3rd location had all of the costume/small props out but were missing all of their featured large props that go in the carnival tent display. Didn't see any of the props that showcase the theater display either. They must be going crazy being open but not having these items.


Howlyn I like that green faced long hair mask a lot and also that table mirror frame. Very unique and eye catching. The owl looks like it's in great shape too. Nice shopping spree there.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghosts, howlyn, nice finds


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds. Howlyn, I love that mask with the long hair.


----------



## mementomori

I bought the light up tombstone set at wallgreens, and some dollar store stuff.


----------



## printersdevil

I got in a package in today that I ordered from Hullabaloo Costumes. Wow, the service was so fast. I ordered some black light bulbs for my recessed lights, two pumpkin patch scene setters that are something like 3 ft. by 10 ft. I plan to use them on each side of my porch courtyard area. I will have numerous scarecrows and my scary pumpkin head men in that area. I am hoping that these backgrounds will add to the area. They were less than $4 each. I also picked up several other large clings and a HUGE witch called Wiley Witch cling that has the 3 foot head and hands. The site shows it to be something that goes on the garage door. I am not sure if I will use it there or on a large indoor wall.


----------



## Black Friday

I stopped by my local iParty today and bought 4 bags of purple glow in the dark spider web and the total came to 96 cents!  Each bag contained web that stretches out to 330 feet so definitely a nice pick up. I wasn't sure about the color at first but I said what the heck it's only going to cost me a dollar so might as well pick a few bags up and try them out


----------



## Madame Leota

I found my skeleton hands for my coffin prop at Halloween Bootique. Actually they're those skeleton fence stakes but I think they'll work for what I need them for. I also picked up a really cool purple sparkly ghost led candle on sale for $7.50 while I was there. Checked Spirit but it was a big disappointment.


----------



## battygirl

I ordered this yard stake from collections etc over the summer and finally put it together. I think I got it for something like $11. I

got the picture frame at a yard sale for .25 and the crow on a pumpkin at ROSS for .49...it was cracked. The creepy sign is from Michael's, I know a lot of you have it.

Some of you may remember Frank from last year...well he got a makeover with a new paint job. Now he matches his "hands" that I got from collections etc awhile back.


----------



## Tannasgach

That yard stake is so cute with the hands! Great idea!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

I bought 2 yankee candle flickering votive holders a Witch and an Owl one and 6 more halloween samplers...I love the beware one. I have my eye one a new fog machine too, something else to hide from the Husband


----------



## Howlyn

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Howlyn I like that green faced long hair mask a lot and also that table mirror frame. Very unique and eye catching. The owl looks like it's in great shape too. Nice shopping spree there.


Thanks. The iron mirror frame was my fav thing I got too. The women I bought it from started telling me how she had it since she was a child but the mirror broke and she hoped I would fix it up pretty again. I didn't have the heart to tell her I was going to spray paint is black and put a creepy photo in it. lol

The long haired mask was only 50 cents so couldn't pass it up. Not sure what I'll do with him yet.


----------



## Howlyn

Batty girl...LOVE your Frankie head and the hands with bowls!


----------



## printersdevil

Batty girl, I love the Frank and hands.


----------



## battygirl

I will pass the complements on to Frank guys  Thanks!

I believe collectionsetc.com still has the yard stake, if you want one Tannasgach.


----------



## Effie

Here's a current coupon for Collections Etc. for $2.99 shipping good through tomorrow . . . I might buy that hanging witch - she looks great and has great reviews!

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/collectionsetc.com


YouTube - Laughing Witch


----------



## Spookilicious mama

battygirl said:


> I ordered this yard stake from collections etc over the summer and finally put it together. I think I got it for something like $11. I
> 
> got the picture frame at a yard sale for .25 and the crow on a pumpkin at ROSS for .49...it was cracked. The creepy sign is from Michael's, I know a lot of you have it.
> 
> Some of you may remember Frank from last year...well he got a makeover with a new paint job. Now he matches his "hands" that I got from collections etc awhile back.


*Love this Franken hands!!! I have the head would have loved to have gotten the hands to go with it That yard stake is great too!*


----------



## battygirl

Thanks Spookilicious Mama!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

There was a ton of Halloween stuff at Home Goods. I purchased a skeleton wedding couple snow globe, a heavy gray treat basket, and a cat that looks vintage. The second photo is a set of pumpkin-shaped measuring cups from Jo-Ann Fabrics. They have a lot of flimsy Halloween-themed kitchen items this year, but these are a hard/firm plastic.

View attachment 12378


View attachment 12377


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Battygirl GREAT job on modifying the ROSS Frankenhead! That looks so awesome on your counter. Where did you find the hands from? I think you posted about them a while ago but this thread and the shopping thread grows by leaps and bounds so figured it is just easier to just ask you. Your Franken setup will wow everyone. Hope you are doing a halloween party for everyone to see it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped at two Goodwills today. No halloween yet. One said next week and the other location said two weeks. I'm probably done with major purchases for this year but I needed to look for some clothing for my props so that kept me focused on what I need to buy. 

I found two pairs of camouflage pants to go with my zombie military setup (had picked up the Zombie Sarge mask a few weeks back). And found a really nice dress (a Jessica McClintock design no less) for under $10 and think it will work nicely with the blowmold face mask that I also picked up at Spirit this week. I think "she" will be a snake charmer in my carnival eventually.

Also bought a kid's lounge chair for my 36-inch skeleton as well as a tropical looking hat for some skeleton to wear. Both will be incorporated along with my skelamingos and our new palm trees for a tropical Halloween setting.

I did see a wooden rocking chair for $20 and was really tempted (hardly ever see these in my stores) to pick it up for my Zombie farmer scene. Figured either the farmer or the wife could go in it. May regret not picking it up but it was kind of heavy and I'm not sure where I would store it. Oh and there was this really cool (probably working) stainless steel like phone that looked kind of retro with round push buttons organized to look like they were part of the old phones that you stuck your finger in and turned the dial on...surely some of you remember those old phones!...it was really cool looking, and I was really debating on how I could incorporate it in a haunt and whether the $22 was worth it to me. Decided to pass on it too but it was neat looking. Both were hard items to pass on.


----------



## Regions Beyond

Got a somewhat cheesy dropping "vile skull" from the dreaded Target, but the dialogue is decent. Just will take some modification as most props I get do. Besides that, they had strobe lights (battery powered) for $2.50 each and can always use more of those


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

*36" hanging ghouls!!!!*

I picked these babies up at my local Dollar General today. They only have two different kinds. Their eyes flash red and the make noise and talk. They each say different things from what I can tell. Two of my cats took flight up the stairs and hid while I was playing with them.



















And here are them both hanging up together


----------



## mementomori

i got a non halloween score today. I got a laughing buddha that has a plasma ball in his belly for 50 cents!


----------



## Madame Leota

Grabbed a blucky at Big Lots to sit on a park bench in my front yard set-up. Stopped in at Target to see if they had anything out yet and was pleasantly surprised! I really like the kitchen/dining stuff so far. I picked up a set of skull salt and pepper shakers and a pair of skeleton arm salad tongs for a total of $8!


----------



## Shadowbat

Not any major purchases today. Picked up a couple items for costumes, afew more party items, and some Pumpkin Ale!!


----------



## Monroe58

Oh boy oh boy oh boy.

Here's a mix of goodies I got throughout the week including today. I've got multiples of many items, but figured one could represent!

*Walgreens:* Headstones, awesome skull (we already have two of these).

*Target:* Lenticular portraits for only $6 each, amazing bleeding skull candles that I've been trying to find and was surprised to find at Target (need them for the voodoo), great doormat and door decoration picked out by the hubby, cute little JOL for only 1.99, and a few stretchy mice and bats to put in voodoo jars. 

*Dollar Tree:* Creepy cloth, skulls hanging on twine, and lenticular portraits (not shown, but everyone's gotten those).

*Savers Thrift Store:* Lots of brass candle holders. And two awesome carved portraits that just begged to be taken home and hung up in an old haunted southern mansion! They're over a foot long. Just a few cobwebs will do the trick. What a great find!

*TJ Maxx:* Adorable skeleton dolls. They look like hanging ornaments, but we're using them as voodoo dolls.




























Overall, some really fun finds!


----------



## One eyed Mick

I picked up a wine barrel for my pirate haunt. I plan to cut a hatch in the top and put a half torso pirate skeleton coming out of it:










A couple of days ago I picked up an old hay hook (short one on the left) to use for hanging a skeleton off of a chain that will be wrapped around my chimney. A couple of friends loaned me some hay hooks to use in my haunt:










I also scored a ceramic whiskey jug from Goodwill a couple of weeks ago. I am going to stencil a skull and crossbones on it:


----------



## battygirl

Ghost of spookie, thank you! Yes we are having our 1st Halloween so I get to show them off. I got them on collectionsetc.com in May. Sadly I don't think they have them on there anymore but I think they will offer them again!


----------



## Halloweenfan

Shadowbat said:


> Haha. I have this guy. I put him up in the garage during every party.


I got this guy a lot time ago, but if you anyone wants this guy, try CVS. I seen him last year at a CVS.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Batty girl, pass my compliments on to Frank too!! 

Purchased some Halloween Bounty paper towels from Target..Target is still working on getting their Halloween decorations out. So didn't see much else there yet.


----------



## Madame Leota

Mic214, those are some great finds! Tell me, how does one manage to just "pick up" a wine barrel anyway?


----------



## osenator

*Zellers, they had some items on clearance, and some raccons, because they are so cute*

At one Zellers (I check others, but only this one had stuff out on clerance) 
I got the little prisoner for 15$, the skull girland for 2.50$ intead of 9.99$ and the pumkins for 1$ each instead of 5$ each. 

View attachment 12383


Also, my racoons keep my cats company every night now. 

View attachment 12384


View attachment 12385


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I got this goofy Grim Reaper guy that has a light inside, had to get him LOL Im thinking of updating the colors>*


----------



## One eyed Mick

Madame Leota said:


> Mic214, those are some great finds! Tell me, how does one manage to just "pick up" a wine barrel anyway?


Thanks! 

As for the wine barrels, it helps to actually live in the wine country...!

Used barrels are plentiful and usually go for $40-60 dollars, depending on condition....I got this one for $25.00 from a grape supplier that was moving out of his house. He had several barrels for sale and this one was in the best shape, so I grabbed it to use in my pirate haunt.....!


----------



## kittyvibe

Monroe580- Looove the victorian pictures!

Everyone else has some awesome buys!


----------



## Monroe58

kittyvibe said:


> Monroe580- Looove the victorian pictures!
> 
> Everyone else has some awesome buys!


Aren't they? They really were just an awesome lucky find. We almost passed them up, but I had a feeling...


----------



## Guest

There are some awesome finds! I love the Reaper Spooky and I love the green Jack Os Osenator.


----------



## wizardmario

Nice find, I haven't seen this pirate before. Nice


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, i love the wreath and the skeleton


----------



## Warlord Blade

Those Walgreens skulls really are amazing! I bought a couple and need to go get a few more! Found that some of my diamonds fit in the eyes perfectly too!
Also got a few other things to finish up our treasure chest from a clearance center, and a $20 blucky that I'm really not that fond of yet - he needs some help and a few other things from a party supply store, and some beads from dollar tree. I think I have enough booty now (although can you ever _REALLY_ have enough booty?!?)


----------



## Warlord Blade

Oh and that hat was only $4 at Zurchers, the party supply store, I may have to go get a few more...


----------



## battygirl

Love that goofy grim reaper Spookalicious mama! Too cute


----------



## hallorenescene

warlord, your treasure looks awesome. and you're right, that diamond fits perfectly. love that you put it there.


----------



## hallorenescene

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I got this goofy Grim Reaper guy that has a light inside, had to get him LOL Im thinking of updating the colors>*


i love your hugger. i don't know if you can see it that well, but here is a vampire hugging some bats i painted up a few years ago. thyey are along the same lines


----------



## osenator

Nice treasure chest, Warlord. 
Cute line of statues too in thoses pics too!


----------



## Poison Patty

I scored those nice flameless tea lights at the Dollar Tree yesterday. I paid 4.99 for some on sale out of a catalog and found these yesterday for 2 of them for a dollar. Sure wish I seen these first!! (they have them in the candle section) I also found some great LED clip on book lights that work so nicely on wreaths. They really light them up and come with the clip to hook them in place.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Glad to know the prices on the flameless tea lights. It has been some time since I have bought any. I saw some at Halloween Express that were 2 for $1.50 and wondered if that was a good price. They were neat looking some black and some orange.


----------



## ICKYVICKI

I purchased this yesterday from target. It is hidden in the garage so hubby doesn't find it! It comes with 2LED candles, a 24 set of mini strobe lights, 6 flashing- eye skull lights and a little strobe box. Should be great effects!










I got this last week from a little shop in Port Austin, MI. My kids think it's so creepy. I'm going to hide it in the shower tomorrow morning!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

So far on my purchases I bought a set of Halloween string lights and Skeleton lights from Walgreens.


----------



## SimplyJenn

ICKYVICKI said:


> I purchased this yesterday from target. It is hidden in the garage so hubby doesn't find it! It comes with 2LED candles, a 24 set of mini strobe lights, 6 flashing- eye skull lights and a little strobe box. Should be great effects!


I bet your husband would like it. It looks cool. Will you let us know how it works when you try it?
J


----------



## Regions Beyond

Some finds from the past couple days:


----------



## Halloweenfan

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I got this goofy Grim Reaper guy that has a light inside, had to get him LOL Im thinking of updating the colors>*


Where did you get that from? And how much was it?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I got him from a yard sale. 3 bucks  Couldnt leave him. *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I found this cute coffin teapot! comes with smaller teapots and cups inside, thought it was cute Not sure Im going to keep it but for now here it is *


----------



## LairMistress

I have one of those dropping skulls too. I'm not sure if it says the same things or not, I haven't been to Target yet. I got mine at Walgreens on clearance a couple of years ago. Didn't have the chance to use him last year, but I tried him out in the tree nonetheless. He works really well! http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=167606840568


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I found this cute coffin teapot! comes with smaller teapots and cups inside, thought it was cute Not sure Im going to keep it but for now here it is *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you not keep it?


----------



## Regions Beyond

LairMistress said:


> I have one of those dropping skulls too. I'm not sure if it says the same things or not, I haven't been to Target yet. I got mine at Walgreens on clearance a couple of years ago. Didn't have the chance to use him last year, but I tried him out in the tree nonetheless. He works really well! http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=167606840568


I am definitely pleased with the one I got, the voice is different however: deeper and less "processed", and has three different sayings. Main reason I got it is they weren't all horribly cheesy like some of the dialogue for this stuff can be....


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Bought inflatable Black Cat item# 00798355 from Spirit Halloween $49.99 with 10% discount code : SPRT10. Walmart is selling this same cat for $69.00 on their web-site and won't be sold in their stores. Total cost from Spirit $56.81!

BTW their site is VERY SLOW today!




Hmm now I'm wondering if they're two different versions of this cat. One animated and one is not?? Thought I was getting a good deal on the animated one ;( ( Maybe, I'm hoping that the one I ordered is still animated but just last year's model.....)


----------



## LairMistress

Mine says a few different things too, I just didn't do separate videos for all of the sayings. My cellphone only takes 10 second videos, and I didn't have a better camera for it when I got it. I'm not sure which box it's in now, or I'd dig it out and take a better (longer) video of it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Howlatthemoon said:


> Spookilicious mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I found this cute coffin teapot! comes with smaller teapots and cups inside, thought it was cute Not sure Im going to keep it but for now here it is *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you not keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh not sure...I may place it under trade to see if anyone is interested in it. Maybe they have something else they want to trade that I might prefer. It is really different I have to say.*
Click to expand...


----------



## printersdevil

Oh spookilicious, I love the teapot. Teapots are a special thing to me. I wish you would have gotten this earlier and been my Secret Reaper. I would have loved you forever.


----------



## just_Tim

*found a few things at 99 cent store*

well nothing great,but a few items found at the 99 cent store today,all 99 cents each so thats always nice


----------



## Shadowbat

Went to Wal greens and grabbed that Freddy motion sensor door hanger and also the Myers one for a friend of mine. Cant say I was overly impressed with what they had. Only half of their middle section was up for Halloween stuff, the other side was all candy. Very disappointing.


----------



## Zeltino

Bought a bunch of signs, fake hands/feet/fingers, and those transforming pictures at the Dollar Store. Pretty excited . Second Annual Halloween party this year, so I'm trying to top last years of course.


----------



## Si-cotik

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I found this cute coffin teapot! comes with smaller teapots and cups inside, thought it was cute Not sure Im going to keep it but for now here it is *




You could send it to me


----------



## Darth Sparrow

So I was at Bed bath and Beyond today with my wife for a "Complete your registry " event! We had coupons and gift cards left from the wedding! So we were just about finished when I happens to walk by the glass ware area when something quickly caught my attention!










I almost started jumping up and down when I saw. Then I was thinking will the opening fit a styrofoam wig head in it! So I turn to the Mrs. And began to slip it over her head! Man you shoulda seen the looks I was getting :-D but I've solved our Madame Leota crystal ball problem!!!!! It has a slight flat part at the bottom but it's not as thick as usual and hard to notice! What do ya guys think


----------



## hallorenescene

darth, i think you are a genius and it will work good


----------



## printersdevil

I know that you are using a full size head in it, but if you ever need a smaller version, pick up a large size globe for a ceiling fan. I have a small one I bought last year and found a bigger one the other day at GW. I am using the small one on a witches shelf and the larger one on a fortune teller's table. I will use glow sticks or bracelets inside. They put off an eirie glow.

Great find Darth. How much was this and what area of the store did you find it?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Hey! Anyone out there know anything about the teapot I got this weekend. Im just curious as to where it came from??? *


----------



## printersdevil

Only that it is wonderful. I haunt a lot of second hand stores and i have never seen one like it.


----------



## hallorenescene

printersdevil said:


> Only that it is wonderful. I haunt a lot of second hand stores and i have never seen one like it.



agreed, that is a wonderful find spooky


----------



## v_gan

Darth Sparrow said:


> I almost started jumping up and down when I saw. Then I was thinking will the opening fit a styrofoam wig head in it! So I turn to the Mrs. And began to slip it over her head! Man you shoulda seen the looks I was getting :-D but I've solved our Madame Leota crystal ball problem!!!!! It has a slight flat part at the bottom but it's not as thick as usual and hard to notice! What do ya guys think


Is the globe made of glass, or some type of plastic? And do you mind me asking how much it was?


----------



## Darth Sparrow

V-gan
It was free for me since I used wedding gift cards ;-)
But the price is 29.99.
Its actually a whole punch set. Its made by Libbey and its called the "Selene Punch Set" It comes with 6 or 8 little cups and a laddle which is made of plastic but the bowl is GLASS!!!
If you get on the bed bath and beyond mailing list they send out a lot of 20% off coupons!!!


----------



## v_gan

Darth Sparrow said:


> V-gan
> It was free for me since I used wedding gift cards ;-)
> But the price is 29.99.
> Its actually a whole punch set. Its made by Libbey and its called the "Selene Punch Set" It comes with 6 or 8 little cups and a laddle which is made of plastic but the bowl is GLASS!!!
> If you get on the bed bath and beyond mailing list they send out a lot of 20% off coupons!!!


Oh, I actually have that punch bowl set! Hahaha. I thought you just found some sort of decorative globe by itself.  The reason I asked is because I'm going as Madame Leota for Halloween. I purchased a Gemmy Spirit Ball off eBay, so I'm hoping I can use that globe to put over my head.

Thank you for your help, though!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I'm a bit of an addict, so I'm always buying - it's an impulse control issue. ;o)

I found an awesome wicked clown jack-in-the-box at Walgreen's. My Zombie babies love it. Zombie babies need luv too ya know! I also picked up another large plastic cauldron so I can foam it up and make a concoction ooze over the sides. (One for inside, now one for outside.) I found some larger lenticluar photos from Wal-Mart that are motion sensored, so I'm making those the centerpiece of my "family wall". I'd previously purchased the lenticlar photos from Dollar Tree and put them in frames also from Dollar Tree. Over the weekend I found a chandelier at a flea market - he charged me $4 for it. I was super excited because I want a super creepy chandelier. The even better part is . . . my better half is a regional vp for an industrial construction and electrical instrumentation company - BRAIN FART! I totally forgot he was an electrician; I thought he just bossed people around. *shy grin* So before I can rip and roar on my chandelier, my love wants to make sure it's functioning properly and if not, he said he'll make it function properly. YAY ME! (claps hands) I've picked up the standard 3' skeleton (for my chandelier), spiders, bugs, two zombie babies, a skeleton ghost thingy for my tree outside, clothes from Goodwill for my scarecrow, a full-head mask and cowboy hat for my scarcrow, parts for my "man-eating" plant and skeleton floor lamp. I was super excited after finding the perfect pot for my plant - it was only $70 at Tuesday Morning - the excitement came in when someone a street over put one just like it in their trash!!! Yes, I'm a garbage digger . . . .


----------



## GiggleFairy

OH! And dare I forget about my mega frog! I bought him from a Halloween store here (not Spirit), but I can't think of the exact name; it's their first year here. He is soooo awesome. Warts and all!


----------



## RCIAG

Scored a blow mold pumpkin for $3.98 today at a thrift store here in VA Beach. What's so spooky noochies is that it's the _exact same store where I got the exact same pumpkin last year!!_

This face, it was from Kmart, not sure what year, but it was originally $14.99









The one I bought isn't this bright, he's really faded like the other one I already own but I don't mind that.

The worst thing about today was that we went to a Salvation Army where they had a blow mold witch & ghost on display but, alas, they weren't for sale.

This was the witch & the ghost, neither of which I own...yet!


----------



## Guest

RCIAG said:


> Scored a blow mold pumpkin for $3.98 today at a thrift store here in VA Beach. What's so spooky noochies is that it's the _exact same store where I got the exact same pumpkin last year!!_
> 
> This face, it was from Kmart, not sure what year, but it was originally $14.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I bought isn't this bright, he's really faded like the other one I already own but I don't mind that.
> 
> The worst thing about today was that we went to a Salvation Army where they had a blow mold witch & ghost on display but, alas, they weren't for sale.
> 
> This was the witch & the ghost, neither of which I own...yet!





This Jack O Lantern is awesome! What a great find and the best part is it came with the eyes painted on. They also made it with no eyes just black.


----------



## just_Tim

*zombie babies from spirit*

spirit did open today,so i got a few of the new zombie babies today, pretty crazy looking,and a large rat


----------



## RCIAG

Mr. Gris said:


> This Jack O Lantern is awesome! What a great find and the best part is it came with the eyes painted on. They also made it with no eyes just black.


I now have TWO OF THEM!!

When we were in the parking lot, literally right before we walked in, the hubby said "Now don't get your hopes up to find another one like last year."LOL!!

It made the 5 hour drive on Sat. with a manic kitten worth it!!

Also checked out the Halloween Express store & wasn't impressed. They had a TON of costumes, but only a few props that just weren't impressive & the one thing I did see that I liked, they guy lying down on the right here, wasn't worth that.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Also checked out the Halloween Express store & wasn't impressed. They had a TON of costumes, but only a few props that just weren't impressive & the one thing I did see that I liked, they guy lying down on the right here, wasn't worth that.








[/QUOTE]



That's the issue I have - I do find props that I love, but just can't see parting with the money they're asking for it.


----------



## Darth Sparrow

So I forgot to say that yesterday that I went dollar tree and got 3 of the 4 changing pics, got some of the creepy fabric, some web, and a cool looking heart in one of those meat trays! 
Then today I added something to my leota project


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Looks nice Darth Sparrow. Can't wait to see it finished. 

I stopped by Spirit today to _maybe_ pick up a pair of latex arms I still needed and ended up at the clearance area again. Didn't pick up the arms but instead walked out with a Kicking Legs prop ($19) and a large fabric cauldron ($9) figuring the arms would be there later. Can't believe how lucky I got on these.

Took a better look at what was left of the large props in the Clearance area and they've added some more items since my last visit. Here's what I remember from today's visit: a Swamp monster (he wasn't there last time), animated scarecrow (from the American gothic collection), the red dressed headless bride, 2 countess', still had one set I think of the zombie farmer and wife, the large headed mad scientist, a witch that hides in cauldron, an executioner, and might still be forgetting something, oh another witch prop. Basically older props. The number of Night Crawlers on the clearance table has diminished ($9). They had fog timers, chip dishes shaped like skulls.

BTW they sold out of all of their Uncle Charlie clowns, including the display model. They got in the werewolf guy (I really liked his feet and while not overly scary, I think smaller kids will get a thrill from him), the mummy in the crate, and the large clown banner guy.

I found out that the location which was due to open closer to me will finally be opening tomorrow.


----------



## just_Tim

just_Tim said:


> spirit did open today,so i got a few of the new zombie babies today, pretty crazy looking,and a large rat


also these were 30 each not to bad they are made pretty good


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, those are some wonderful deals. man i wish we had that luck around here. there were a few things i could really go for.

walmart was putting out their merchandise. i scored a big fat spider that drops down, and two middle sized rats.


----------



## GiggleFairy

My eBay purchase came in - a whimsical find. Two window clings for my car - the head and shoulders (and a brief part of the ribcage) of a skeleton looking straight ahead. Makes it look like I've got passengers. *evil grin*


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

At Walgreen's: The realistic skull for $5.99 (it's heavy, and nicely aged), as well as three 6" resin gargoyles (in two different styles) for $2.99 each.

At Dollar Tree: Three different lenticular 5x7 portraits. Two 6" resin R.I.P. gravestones, and one of another style that I had accidentally knocked over and broke into three pieces. (Cashier asked if I still wanted it, so I told her it's Halloween and I'll find a use for it somewhere.) And a cool looking resin devil mini-bust.

At Rite-Aid: A 6" resin skeleton shelf-sitter, with jack-o'-lantern in lap and dangling legs, for $3.99.

Edited to include some pics. (For the gargoyles, see the Walgreen's thread.)


----------



## RCIAG

I also bought this book yesterday. It's not something I feel I need to get done right away or even before Halloween, but I just had to have it.

Last week I bought that mini-devil bust too.









Amazon.com: Zombie Felties: How to Raise 16 Gruesome Felt Creatures from the Undead (9780740797644): Nicola Tedman, Sarah Skeate: Books


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, where did you find that book and how much was it? looks cute


----------



## Faery_Tales

Bought a bunch of Halloween garland at $2 each from Halloween Express, just to toss around the apartment. I'm definitely hitting up Walgreens for my graveyard scene at my parent's house this year. They have great deals on gravestones and hanging creatures this year. Also bought some vampire fangs that I am going to test out at the Vampire Social Club on Thursday. If they work, great, I can use them for my costume this year. If not, I still have a month to find the perfect pair.


----------



## sumrtym

VNOMISS said:


> And this guy I just LOVE to death!!!


My store didn't have him...what do you suppose the chances are they'll get one in yet? They had the skeleton with crow behind the gravestone.

Also, how much was he???

I only buy about one item for Halloween a year, and I SOOOO love that of everything I've seen (2 years ago, it was the Jim Shore "On the Night Watch", the black cat in witch's hat with a lantern sitting on the pumpkin because I knew it was being discontinued). I'm going to be so upset if I can't get this pumpkin server and never see it again.


----------



## sumrtym

Warlord Blade said:


> Those Walgreens skulls really are amazing! I bought a couple and need to go get a few more! Found that some of my diamonds fit in the eyes perfectly too!


Just curious, but where did you get the diamonds originally? I figure it's something you already had, but love the effect.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

@ Party City I bought the "gruesome ground breaker' zombie arms for putting out in the yard.


----------



## Deadna

Faery_Tales said:


> Bought a bunch of Halloween garland at $2 each from Halloween Express, just to toss around the apartment. I'm definitely hitting up Walgreens for my graveyard scene at my parent's house this year. They have great deals on gravestones and hanging creatures this year. Also bought some vampire fangs that I am going to test out at the Vampire Social Club on Thursday. If they work, great, I can use them for my costume this year. If not, I still have a month to find the perfect pair.


Things You Never Knew Existed has some nice fangs but the ones I thought were the neatest say they have a tongue bar so that you can flip the fangs back and forth in your mouth when you need them


----------



## GiggleFairy

Howlatthemoon said:


> @ Party City I bought the "gruesome ground breaker' zombie arms for putting out in the yard.



My Party City is just now filling their shelves. Today we (my mini-me and I) got a bag full of skulls for $9.99 and there were more in the bag that what was supposed to be in there. YAY US! We also got the life-size rubbery skeleton on the noose, some stakes attached with chain to line our sidewalk, a large cemetery sign, and a freaking AWESOME (yet overpriced in my opinion) mummified cat. I snagged some goodies for her classmates treat bags and even more goodies for the party bags for the girls coming to her Halloween slumber party. Of course my little pixie frog wanted to "spook out" her Barbie doll house so she added some mini cauldrons, skeletons, and bats to the loot. 

I swear I need an intervention! But hey, when I blow all my money at least my cardboard box will be pimped out!


----------



## Faery_Tales

Deadna said:


> Things You Never Knew Existed has some nice fangs but the ones I thought were the neatest say they have a tongue bar so that you can flip the fangs back and forth in your mouth when you need them


I saw those and I'm so tempted to buy them. I "vamp out" once a month for the Social Club so they wouldn't go to waste. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jmurdock

Darth Sparrow said:


> What do ya guys think


I think your a genius! I would have been doing the happy dance too if I found something so perfect for a Madame Leota. Hope you post pics when your finished.


----------



## JLWII2000

I got this on a clearance website for $100 shipped






and I got this from walmart.com for $140 shipped


----------



## Madame Leota

Today I picked up a couple of rats from Walmart. They're pretty good, to my surprise. Realistic size with really long creepy tails. $6 for the pair. They also have giant size rats that I may get later. Walmart was about halfway stocked and it looks like they'll definitely have more this year than last. Yay!


----------



## Guest

My wife suprised me today. I came home and a giant 4ft tall vampire bat had taken over my hammock tree! I have wanted one of these for awhile so it made my Halloween!


----------



## GiggleFairy

[/QUOTE]




I've been eyeballing him for about a week now. I have a feeling I'm going to regret not getting him if I don't do it soon.


----------



## Warlord Blade

sumrtym said:


> Just curious, but where did you get the diamonds originally? I figure it's something you already had, but love the effect.


I bought some a bag of clear 'gems' from Big lots and then another bag of similar but red from Walmart. The biggest gems fit ALMOST perfectly into the eye sockets. I'm going to mix and match along with eyepatches until I'm satisfied. 

As a side note, the bag from Big Lots seems much better quality than the bag from Walmart. I think they were both around $3 for the bag, found near the colored marbles and candles usually.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

I finally picked up one of the doorbells that "gets" your finger from BigLots! It's a bit cheesy for mytaste, but worth it in the startle factor, I hope. Still undecided: Should I paint it all black?


----------



## sumrtym

Warlord Blade said:


> I bought some a bag of clear 'gems' from Big lots and then another bag of similar but red from Walmart. The biggest gems fit ALMOST perfectly into the eye sockets. I'm going to mix and match along with eyepatches until I'm satisfied.
> 
> As a side note, the bag from Big Lots seems much better quality than the bag from Walmart. I think they were both around $3 for the bag, found near the colored marbles and candles usually.


Thanks much, I'll drop by Big Lots and see if I can find those!


----------



## kittyvibe

JLWII2000- what clearance website for your coffin guy purchase?


----------



## z0mb13

TheEighthPlague said:


> I finally picked up one of the doorbells that "gets" your finger from BigLots! It's a bit cheesy for mytaste, but worth it in the startle factor, I hope. Still undecided: Should I paint it all black?


I am ashamed to say that these actually got me the first time that I pressed the button.... maybe it was me being sneaky with going through some boxes or what but it made me jump back in fright.... lol.... .... glad no one was there to see that happen!


----------



## Angelique_NM

*What I bought this fortnight.*

Ghost of Spookie, I think the Dollar Tree seems like my kind of store lol

Over the last couple of weeks I’ve been slightly preoccupied with an event in Adelaide called the Royal Adelaide Show, it has a carnival type atmosphere and rides (The Haunted Hotel and Carnevil are ones to note, I’ll be putting photos of them in my album soon). They have showbags, masks and costume accessories and halls filled with stalls. One great stall I found was called “The Magic Shop” in Market Bazaar. They had quite a few “spooky decorations” from their online store at a really discounted price. It started with the large rat getting my attention so I asked if they had the black cat and they did! So I got that for $25, then there was a large bat with a wide wing span and I got that for $35. 










I went back later in the week and got the glitter skeleton down from the already discounted price of $25 to only $20, a light up Jackolantern for only $15 (I got a second design in a different hall for $25). A groom ground breaker/hugger for around $30 down from $55 and the Reaper version for $20 down from $55. I also got another bat, a different design this time for $35 and an owl for $20. 










A few days later I called up my local Getta Bargain to ask if they had any new Halloween stock in and they told me that they had light up Halloween lanterns and were nice enough to put a couple aside since they’re kind of used to me by now lol The lanterns are similar to the ones on the Dollar Tree website and they were $2.50 each. We also got a large 27 piece punch bowl set for $19.99, a jointed vampire and a plastic graveyard plaque.










Earlier last month I got some antique white metal fencing panels and a couple of the matching garden stakes from The Reject Shop and I tested them out in the front yard today but it’s so overgrown that the grass is nearly as tall as the fence. And last week I got a glass plate from Harris Scarfe for my Tim Burton themed Halloween Party (The Tim Burton Exhibition is in Melbourne at the moment so that is partially what inspired me for my theme this year). 

Angelique_nm


----------



## GiggleFairy

Angelique_NM - I LOVE that fencing. Wish I could find something like that around these parts.


----------



## crazy xmas

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I agree. Nice stuff; thanks for the pics from down under. The antique fencing is my favorite too. I think the grass is a perfect haunt height for it. I loved the name of "The Reject Shop"!!! 

Some of the items are very similar to things up here I've seen, like the Walgreens hanging upside down giant vampire bat and the black cat. The owl with the spread wings is cool too. I like the melamine punch set--would be perfect for little kids too so you don't have worry about them dropping and breaking your cups. 

You have a knack for taking photos BTW. Your photos of the dracula guy are a perfect example!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's a little guy (maybe 3 feet) that decided to hop in my shopping cart and come home with me... Nicely articulated. I was looking for a kid skeleton and this should work out nicely. He seems to be made of the same material that the full-size Walmart ground breaker skeletons were a year or two ago.











This guy came from a small Walmart where I only saw 4 of these guys. Don't know if they've been flying off the shelf or if this location is really slow putting mdse out.


----------



## halloween71

I wanted to post these skelly heads I found at the family dollar store.They have led colored changing eyes-a moveable mouth.They are made of the blucky material but look much better imo for 3.00.i also got glitter spiders at walmart for 2.00 these are the best looking spiders I have seen.I figure for the price of the skelly head I can make him over.


----------



## Halloweenfan

I want one of them - skulls. Now, I have to go to Family Dollar! Thanks for the "heads" up.


----------



## halloween71

"heads up"lol!!!!


----------



## bl00d

17 pc graveyard kit


----------



## natoween

Hey guys! I'm new here! I got some awesome Bat Plates from Pottery Barn! Check em out!
I dont know how to do this! Agh! I post my finds daily on

www.natoween.wordpress.com

Check it out! Leave feedback!

Thanks!


----------



## GiggleFairy

halloween71 said:


> I wanted to post these skelly heads I found at the family dollar store.They have led colored changing eyes-a moveable mouth.They are made of the blucky material but look much better imo for 3.00.i also got glitter spiders at walmart for 2.00 these are the best looking spiders I have seen.I figure for the price of the skelly head I can make him over.



I would love to see the results of your skelly head makeover.


----------



## LairMistress

Popped into the Disney outlet store at the Las Vegas Premium Outlet mall yesterday, and was rather disappointed in the lack of Halloweenish stuff. They had a few Nightmare Before Christmas things (such as the new shirt I picked up, but can't take a picture of at the moment). I almost walked out empty handed, until these happened to catch my eye:









They're the 40th Anniversary edition (Disneyland) Hitch-hiking ghost "action figures". They retailed for $7.49 each last year I guess, but they were $2.99 each yesterday (plus 25% off). They only had the ghosts, bride, and caretaker...and I didn't pick up the bride because she didn't look very good (not that the ghosts really do IMO), and I just didn't need the caretaker. Now I kinda wish I'd got them too, but they had plenty, I can always go back.

I also picked up a silver skull with a glitter rat/mouse hanging out of its eye at the 99 Cents Only store, which I posted in the newer of the two 99 Cents Only threads.


----------



## osenator

*My new ground breaker from Shoppers Drugmart!*

I just got this guy for 20$ at Shoppers Drug mart! I will build him a body right now!! He also came with a big tombstone!

View attachment 12531


View attachment 12532


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*oooh I like the face on that one Osenator! Very cool!*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Decided to play a little and put together the WALMART small skeleton ($9), some toddler clothes I had picked up from DOLLAR TREE ($1 each) and a kid's resin lounge chair I got over the weekend at a GOODWILL ($3) to present you with "greetings from California" (sorry no sand, just dirt while the yard is being landscaped!):



















I'll be adding a Dad skeleton (maybe a ground breaker sticking out of a mound of "sand" after being buried by his kid, some skel-a-mingos, a surf board (maybe with a skull n bones on it) and possibly a sibling playing on the beach. Should be able to create some "sand sculptures" to add to the setting. An orange spotlight shining up into the canopy of the palms should look nice too. 

BTW the DOLLAR TREE clothing is sized 18-24 month in case you want to outfit a skelly you pick up from Walmart. Went on pretty easily (start with arms in front of body, slip top on through arm holes and move arms up and top over and down the head through the neck hole).


----------



## blackfog

Nice finds everyone. I picked up two of those skele's that halloween71 got. They are nice. Our walmart has nothing yet just some costumes........waiting impatiently. bl00d where did you get that graveyard kit, very nice.


----------



## wizardmario

I bought some hoodies to promote the website and the halloween spirit. Over the weekend I bought a used devil from craigslist. I am trying to make a illusion using my projector. I want to simulate a ghost. I am trying to project a little girl ghost using my projector of a water jetted mist. But so far it looks like I have to projected from the back to get a visual. I don't know if that is the best way to go. I might have to use a flexiglass. I know it works great with a TV reflecting of glass.


----------



## left4dead

I checked Craigslist today, and here's what I bought !
Picked them both up for 110.00, with the boxes!
ImO ---- Score !


----------



## JLWII2000

kittyvibe said:


> JLWII2000- what clearance website for your coffin guy purchase?


http://www.americansale.com/Product...size-Light-Up-Skeleton-in-Coffin__588416.aspx


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Left4Dead, good deal there and some nice props.


----------



## Jmurdock

left4dead said:


> I checked Craigslist today, and here's what I bought !
> Picked them both up for 110.00, with the boxes!
> ImO ---- Score !



Sweet! Great find!


----------



## Halloweenfan

osenator said:


> I just got this guy for 20$ at Shoppers Drug mart! I will build him a body right now!! He also came with a big tombstone!
> 
> View attachment 12531


I like that. Good job finding that.


----------



## JLWII2000

where did that guy get the huge 4 foot upside down hanging bat?


----------



## printersdevil

Walgreen's has the upside down hanging bats. They are $14.99. I got one last year and love it!


----------



## Red

osenator said:


> I just got this guy for 20$ at Shoppers Drug mart! I will build him a body right now!! He also came with a big tombstone!
> 
> View attachment 12531
> 
> 
> View attachment 12532


So this Groundbreaker came WITH A Tombstone for $20? I need to go to my Local Shoppers Drug Mart tommorrow then!


----------



## Shadowbat

While at Spirit my son picked out his costume. Some tattered grim reaper looking thing. lol I have to say I was NOT impressed with Spirit this year. smaller set from last year, poor selection of props and masks and the prices were very high. I was told the selection was poor due to them not receiving in their entire inventory.


At Target we grabbed afew party items, some Halloween Pop Tarts, and a pumpkin rug for $2.50! They had some really cool Pumpkin themed items like a punch bowl, shakers, bowls, cups, cookie jar, etc. 

WalMart was a successful trip. We bought the twins costumes, some decorations, and a couple Halloween themed movies. They had a decent selection of costumes, alot were the same as Spirit, and ALOT cheaper.


----------



## POOKIE0628

I purchased Pinhead today. I love him. In the dark his box lights up and lights his face just enough to see his mouth move. I will post pictures later


----------



## ter_ran

I SCORED!!! I went to Lowes today and was going to pick up a box of Drywall Joint compound for a monster mud mix project. So I was browsing the Halloween section as it was up on shelves already! But getting back...

I went to get a box and saw a clearance section walking down the isle. They had a few boxes priced at $3 each so I picked up 6 boxes. Not bad for under $20 bucks!


----------



## ter_ran

I also picked up 2 really cool blood I-V bags at rite-aid for $1.50 each. They have candy blood looking fluid in them already. Pretty neat props for a lab scene!


----------



## Velvet Vampire

I found this punch bowl today at Homegoods. It's cast aluminum, two pieces. And very big.


----------



## Frau Doctor

Velvet Vampire, I've been looking for a punch bowl stand like your cast aluminum one ever since I missed out on the Pottery Barn version seen here: http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/pottery-barn-bone-stand-glass-punch-bowl I have the glass punch bowl shown in the picture, but not the stand. 

Was there another stand at your Home Goods? (My nearest Home Goods store in Youngstown, OH, didn't have any.) I'm willing to pay a $20 finder's fee to the first person who can hook me up with the bone stand. I've been checking eBay but the punch bowl stand never seems to come up for sale.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Frau, I was told that our store got two of these, but one had already sold. Homegoods is selling it as a two piece set with the hammered aluminum bowl for $49.99. I think the set is very cool looking, but wonder about the wisdom of using aluminum for the punch bowl. I mean, aluminum stains if left standing in water, and also stains if you put acidic food in it. Aren't both things main ingredients in most punch mixes? 

I just compared my stand to the one in my old Pottery Barn catalog. Unless the PB catalog has their measurements way off, it's not the same stand. This one is 9" high x 13" diameter. (PB lists theirs as 6.5" high x 9.5" diameter.) The Punch Bowl is 13" in diameter, and 6" tall. 
Speaking of Pottery Barn, the .com now has the Haunted Cemetary Mural on special for $79, with free shipping.


----------



## Frau Doctor

Velvet Vampire, thanks so much for checking those measurements for me. I'll just have to keep looking. I love the set you bought, but agree aluminum may not be the wisest material for the punch bowl itself.


----------



## Faery_Tales

I got about 90% of my costume today. Found a great dress at a thrift store. It is a red David's Bridal Bridesmaid gown, A-line, strapless. It's a size 6 though, and I'm a 10, so it only zips halfway up. I am putting my corset on top of it. It's brilliant. And the best part? It was only $12 and in near-perfect condition. No stains, thread frays, just a little tear where the zipper starts! I am thrilled! I budgeted $50 for my costume this year and I will have plenty of money left over. 

Sorry about the rant, I'm just so in the holiday spirit right now!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Velvet Vampire said:


> Frau, I was told that our store got two of these, but one had already sold. Homegoods is selling it as a two piece set with the hammered aluminum bowl for $49.99. I think the set is very cool looking, but wonder about the wisdom of using aluminum for the punch bowl. I mean, aluminum stains if left standing in water, and also stains if you put acidic food in it. Aren't both things main ingredients in most punch mixes?
> 
> I just compared my stand to the one in my old Pottery Barn catalog. Unless the PB catalog has their measurements way off, it's not the same stand. This one is 9" high x 13" diameter. (PB lists theirs as 6.5" high x 9.5" diameter.) The Punch Bowl is 13" in diameter, and 6" tall.
> Speaking of Pottery Barn, the .com now has the Haunted Cemetary Mural on special for $79, with free shipping.



The silvery bone pillar candle stands that HOME GOODS had last year, looked like the Pottery Barn version too, but I too noticed the size difference on those compared to the PB ones, plus I don't think the material finish was the same. 

As for the aluminum punch bowl I'd suggest using a glass punch bowl liner for it or use it to serve wrapped candy or snacks in. It could become a chiller if you add ice to it and then insert your bottled drinks. You could also use it as a potted plant holder or do up a faux floral arrangement in it I suppose. 

I personally don't like serving things in aluminum because it can alter the taste as mentioned and figure most things have some acidity to them. The cool looking skeleton serving hands that Target had last year and again this year are aluminum (although also now in colored plastic) and I remember that someone said last year that they didn't hand wash them and instead put them in the dishwasher and they became discolored. Best thing to do is have some aluminum cleaner on hand. I still use aluminum pans for baking (really hate non-stick due to the chemicals) so always have some on hand. It usually removes the discoloration.


----------



## Faery_Tales

ter_ran said:


> I also picked up 2 really cool blood I-V bags at rite-aid for $1.50 each. They have candy blood looking fluid in them already. Pretty neat props for a lab scene!


I might use those for party favors. They're awesome. Unfortunately, we don't have rite-aids over here. Hopefully Walgreens will have something like it.


----------



## halloween71

Velvet Vampire said:


> I found this punch bowl today at Homegoods. It's cast aluminum, two pieces. And very big.


Love it!!!


----------



## Gardensofstone

Talking animated bust and talking skeleton with appearing and dis appearing body from sams club. 12 fake spooky books for my office shelf from micheals.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I got this at Dollar General today. It lights up and plays music and at the end a creepy voice says "BEWARE" Oh and my sister told me they got a whole rolltainer of real pumpkins on their truck this week!!!! 










This is the skeleton I got at walmart this past weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> ....This is the skeleton I got at walmart this past weekend.



I just picked up my second one this morning since our store didn't have that many when I was there before. Good thing I did. There were only 2 left and one of them was missing a foot. I wonder if they have more to put out or whether supplies are that limited this year.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I have no idea but, I hope they have more to put out. I want to get at least one more. I also want to get at least one of the huge hairy spiders walmart has for only $7. Oh before I forget I made another DG run this afternoon and they had sitting on the counter at the checkout these teat tubes filled with colored liguid candy with gummy body parts floating in them. There is 3 different ones. One hand three small brains and there was one with a severed finger in it and the third one hand 3 eyes in it.


----------



## SimplyJenn

I saw the red goop candy with the parts in it today at Halloween Express. Not sure if I could eat that. LOL It was really gross looking. Good for props I guess. 

BTW I should post under coupons n stuff, because Amazon has some pretty decent prices on masks. They are having a sale. Some good masks too if you buy and do not make them.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I got my shaking spider victim from Kmart.com today. Very pleased!


----------



## printersdevil

How much is the skelly in the photos from Walmart? I usually avoid going to Wally world, but just may have to venture there.


----------



## Halstaff

printersdevil said:


> How much is the skelly in the photos from Walmart? I usually avoid going to Wally world, but just may have to venture there.


My Walmart had 4 when I went by today. Didn't need another skeleton but decided to pick one up anyway. They were $10. Glad I did now after reading the buffet thread and seeing the meat and cheese tray with one of these as the decoration. He will be on our food table this year.


----------



## AndiKay

I have got a ton of stuff at Dollar Tree the past couple weeks. They have so many great items, and at $1 apiece, I so can't pass it up. Tonight, I bought a baby doll and ripped its head off. Here is what it looked like:










Then I cut the top of the head off. Since it had a hole at the neck, I found that a 20oz pop lid fits quite tightly inside to plug that hole! As I looked at the neck, I determined it looked about the same size as a tealite candle, so I decided to see how it fit in one of my spider tealite holders - PERFECT FIT!! I am SOOO excited about this - it will be a dip holder for my Halloween party after I wash it out! =)

Here is what it looks like:


----------



## printersdevil

Ewwwww, andikay! That is gross in a nice kind of way. Spinach dip for gray matter dip????


----------



## bl00d

animated head in a body bag ordered it online

total junk so im going to hack it.


----------



## whichypoo

okay here is what I bought this weekend. went to lowes and got Rhoda the flying witch ..what is cool about the one at lowes she has a wireless microphone








Picked up the peeper guy at halloween express 50% off. so about 20 bucks 








Bought Predator for a steal. 








We put the mask we bought last week on one of the butlers. He is to cute








also the rocking vampire from spirit


----------



## Tumblindice

bl00d said:


> animated head in a body bag ordered it online
> 
> total junk so im going to hack it.


I didn't think it was a bad deal for $19.99. You just have to stuff the body bag.


----------



## whichypoo

Tumblindice said:


> I didn't think it was a bad deal for $19.99. You just have to stuff the body bag.


that is what we did Tumbindice then after halloween last year we picked up one of those costume morgues which has the body all skined!! and then we ripped out the head from the body bag and put it with the costume and stuffed it. Looked like a full body then


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halstaff said:


> My Walmart had 4 when I went by today. Didn't need another skeleton but decided to pick one up anyway. They were $10. Glad I did now after reading the buffet thread and seeing the meat and cheese tray with one of these as the decoration. He will be on our food table this year.



Actually they are only $9.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

AndiKay said:


> I have got a ton of stuff at Dollar Tree the past couple weeks. They have so many great items, and at $1 apiece, I so can't pass it up. Tonight, I bought a baby doll and ripped its head off. Here is what it looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I cut the top of the head off. Since it had a hole at the neck, I found that a 20oz pop lid fits quite tightly inside to plug that hole! As I looked at the neck, I determined it looked about the same size as a tealite candle, so I decided to see how it fit in one of my spider tealite holders - PERFECT FIT!! I am SOOO excited about this - it will be a dip holder for my Halloween party after I wash it out! =)
> 
> Here is what it looks like:



OMG I bought these dolls this year from DT to use in my haunt but never thought of doing that with mine. LOVE IT! Thanks for sharing the photo and the idea.

BTW don't know if anyone noticed the difference between this years dolls and last years but they actually "improved" them this year with the closing eyes. Last years were just painted on. I have both versions.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Pottery Barn & Lookalikes*

Halloween 71, thanks. I'm kind of partial to the Punch Bowl, too. ;-)

Spookie, thank you for the alternate uses you suggested. I'm assuming that this punch bowl is made of aluminum because of it's look. Plus, the only tag it has says "Made in India", and the aluminum pieces from Target and Pottery Barn all seem to be made there, too. I guess it could be some other kind of metal. I did a couple of experiments on it today. I put some Coke in one spot, and water in another (inside the bowl) and let it stand for several hours. It didn't pit or stain. Tomorrow, I think I'm going to put some more Coke in it, and let it stand, then give it a taste to see if it tastes metallic. I wish I could find a liner that would fit in the bowl, but I just don't have much hope for that. 

As for what I bought today, I got some more DL & Co Skull Plates and some Skull Votives from Ruelala. 

I also bought four sets of the Pottery Barn Cauldron Punch Cups to go with their Cauldron Punch Bowl, which I'd already purchased. I was hoping to just pick some up on sale after Halloween at my local store, but it turns out that those pieces are also Catalog/Internet only. On Monday, they had 111 sets. By today, they were down to 62, so I jumped on them. 

Speaking of Pottery Barn and lookalikes, if anyone is tempted to buy the Skeleton Hand Salad Servers on ebay, please be aware that there are lookalikes from Target and elsewhere. So if you're going to pay ebay prices, make sure your getting the real deal. The authentic PB Servers will have an antiqued nickel finish, meaning that the pits, crevices, etc., are a darkened grey/dusty black color, and they have an overall aged patina. If you see a set that is shiny, and the pits and crevices are just a matte silver color, those are NOT Pottery Barn. There's certainly nothing wrong with the ones from Target and elsewhere, but the PB sets do have a very attractive finish to them. Just be sure you know what you're buying...



Ghost of Spookie said:


> The silvery bone pillar candle stands that HOME GOODS had last year, looked like the Pottery Barn version too, but I too noticed the size difference on those compared to the PB ones, plus I don't think the material finish was the same.
> 
> As for the aluminum punch bowl I'd suggest using a glass punch bowl liner for it or use it to serve wrapped candy or snacks in. It could become a chiller if you add ice to it and then insert your bottled drinks. You could also use it as a potted plant holder or do up a faux floral arrangement in it I suppose.
> 
> I personally don't like serving things in aluminum because it can alter the taste as mentioned and figure most things have some acidity to them. The cool looking skeleton serving hands that Target had last year and again this year are aluminum (although also now in colored plastic) and I remember that someone said last year that they didn't hand wash them and instead put them in the dishwasher and they became discolored. Best thing to do is have some aluminum cleaner on hand. I still use aluminum pans for baking (really hate non-stick due to the chemicals) so always have some on hand. It usually removes the discoloration.


----------



## whichypoo

Gardensofstone said:


> Talking animated bust and talking skeleton with appearing and dis appearing body from sams club. 12 fake spooky books for my office shelf from micheals.


Do you have a pic of the appearing and disappearing skeleton?


----------



## Tumblindice

whichypoo said:


> Do you have a pic of the appearing and disappearing skeleton?


I did not take a pic Whichypoo, but I saw it sams club, it is basically a 5ft tall reaper/skeleton head with black reaper robe. When you set it off a lighted skeleton goes off inside of the costume and you can see it through the robe. If I get a chance, I'll take a pic this weekend as I need to go to Sam's Club for the talking busts.


----------



## whichypoo

Tumblindice said:


> I did not take a pic Whichypoo, but I saw it sams club, it is basically a 5ft tall reaper/skeleton head with black reaper robe. When you set it off a lighted skeleton goes off inside of the costume and you can see it through the robe. If I get a chance, I'll take a pic this weekend as I need to go to Sam's Club for the talking busts.


I saw him. duh!!  .I thought he would be cool way in the back because of how he lights up. Thank you for answering me. I would still love to get the bust but after this weekend I think Im busted


----------



## bl00d

oh man i want your predator whichypoo!


----------



## bl00d

Tumblindice said:


> I didn't think it was a bad deal for $19.99. You just have to stuff the body bag.


I stuffed it but the thing is not sound activated like described, it barely shakes, and the head is super small.

I am replacing the head, stuffing the body bag then cutting a opening in it and have guts hanging out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halstaff said:


> My Walmart had 4 when I went by today. Didn't need another skeleton but decided to pick one up anyway. They were $10. Glad I did now after reading the buffet thread and seeing the meat and cheese tray with one of these as the decoration. He will be on our food table this year.



Halstaff, could you link to the buffet thread post that you are referring to? I'd love to see the skeleton in the arrangement. Thanks.


----------



## Frau Doctor

Velvet Vampire said:


> Speaking of Pottery Barn and lookalikes, if anyone is tempted to buy the Skeleton Hand Salad Servers on ebay, please be aware that there are lookalikes from Target and elsewhere. So if you're going to pay ebay prices, make sure your getting the real deal. The authentic PB Servers will have an antiqued nickel finish, meaning that the pits, crevices, etc., are a darkened grey/dusty black color, and they have an overall aged patina. If you see a set that is shiny, and the pits and crevices are just a matte silver color, those are NOT Pottery Barn. There's certainly nothing wrong with the ones from Target and elsewhere, but the PB sets do have a very attractive finish to them. Just be sure you know what you're buying...


I noticed that, too, Velvet Vampire! I own both the Pottery Barn Variety (currently sold out but I think they retailed for $19) and the Target set ($9.99). They're the same size and weight but the finish is definitely different, with the PB variety looking aged and the Target set a shiny silver. I saw someone selling a set on eBay with a starting bid of $99.99 (a 1000% mark-up!); last night they were listed as Pottery Barn, although this morning I see the seller has amended the listing to say they're "Pottery Barn STYLE" and come from a wholesaler. If you want the authentic PB, look for the aged patina and also ask if there's a box; the PB set doesn't come in a fancy gift box, but it was secured with rope ties in a PB-logo brown cardboard box, while the Target utensils are sold unboxed.


----------



## kittyvibe

witcheypoo, great props! I especially like the Predator one, where to buy/how much?


----------



## Cooscounty

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a little guy (maybe 3 feet) that decided to hop in my shopping cart and come home with me... Nicely articulated. I was looking for a kid skeleton and this should work out nicely. He seems to be made of the same material that the full-size Walmart ground breaker skeletons were a year or two ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy came from a small Walmart where I only saw 4 of these guys. Don't know if they've been flying off the shelf or if this location is really slow putting mdse out.


How much was he ????


----------



## halloween71

Witchpoo great props.I am going back and forth with rhoda I love her motion but the garb they have her in is a turn off.i will probaly still get her.
Today i got a right and left hand from dollar general guys these are the best severed parts I have seen for thwe price 5.00.Today they were running a sale of spend 30.00 get 5.00 off.
I also have on order and shipped today the inflatable haunted house from walmart(the kids will love it)-demonica-and 2 of the skelly bird feeder props from spirit-and from a member here the animated singing pumpkins dvd(new one).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cooscounty said:


> How much was he ????


Walmart 3 foot skelly is $9.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

whichypoo said:


> We put the mask we bought last week on one of the butlers. He is to cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the rocking vampire from spirit


*LOL i love the mask on the butler  That cracks me up. *


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Witchypoo, the mask looks great on that prop. Love the ears and skin and the way the eyes look. Are the eyes part of the mask or actually part of the prop?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought this animated Wizard hat last night from HSN for $19.95. Hadn't seen it anywhere before. The eyes light up and it looks like the mouth moves. It looks like a Gemmy product to me and I think they said it should be delivered by 9/27. I think the little ToTers will love it.

BTW I noticed that it is available on 2 flex-payments if you prefer that method (longer plan if you use their HSN card). Looks like a cool prop for the price and shipping was only $3, which I thought was great for a change.

Here's the link to it:

http://home-decor.hsn.com/animated-wizard-hat_p-6087229_xp.aspx?webm_id=0&web_id=6087229&sf=hd&dept=hd0265&cat=hd0267&ocm=hd|hd0265|hd0267&prev=hp!sf!dept!cat&ccm=hd|hd0265|hd0267


----------



## Halloweenfan

^Isn't everything Gemmy? It's almost like they have a monopoly of Halloween, and Christmas stuff. Lights - Animatronics - Inflatables - Door Covers


----------



## mommyto3

That's cute - the kids are going to love that!


----------



## Shadowbat

I was watching the show last night. I tried convincing my wife to buy that hat, but to no avail. lol It looked fun.


----------



## halloween71

Love that hat.
I wish they would do a harry potter hat.


----------



## One eyed Mick

The lovely bride brought me home some gifts for my haunt. A large skull that has eyes that light up, a "Bag o' Bones", and four nice black rats:









She really does love me.....!!!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/bed...ories/PRD~615123/Halloween+Shower+Curtain.jsp


I bought this at Kohls to day for 10 bucks and a Jack o lantern bath rug from Target. The one from Target has non-slip material on the back. The Halloween bath rugs at Kohls do not.


----------



## blackfog

That shower curtain was a steal Howlatthemoon! Very nice! Also love the skull and rats mic214 it is indeed nice to be loved!


----------



## Azrielle

While at Target I grabbed a bubble fogger!! I always miss it, they sell out so fast!


----------



## osenator

*more dollarama stuff*

found some new stuff at dollarama!!

View attachment 12596


----------



## ter_ran

I bought Nothing today can you believe it?....


----------



## Red

osenator said:


> found some new stuff at dollarama!!
> 
> View attachment 12596


I love those Tombstones and Witch Sign! I haven't checked Dollarama in a long time, hopefully mine has them!


----------



## JLWII2000

I got an amerian DJ fogstorm 1700HD for $70 on craigslist!!!! I got 60 feet of graveyard fence made by a local guy for $60 bucks!!! It's 3 feet tall. I got a 4 foot tall upside down bat at walgreens for $15! I know the bat has been discussed before, but just happy to get it.


----------



## printersdevil

osenator, I love the witch signs and the tombstones are unique.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Got another full truckload of corn stalks. Promised another full truckload when they quit producing. 

(that'll make 3 full trucks for those counting at home...)


----------



## whichypoo

halloween71 said:


> Witchpoo great props.I am going back and forth with rhoda I love her motion but the garb they have her in is a turn off.i will probaly still get her.
> Today i got a right and left hand from dollar general guys these are the best severed parts I have seen for thwe price 5.00.Today they were running a sale of spend 30.00 get 5.00 off.
> I also have on order and shipped today the inflatable haunted house from walmart(the kids will love it)-demonica-and 2 of the skelly bird feeder props from spirit-and from a member here the animated singing pumpkins dvd(new one).


You know I agree with you about her dress.. but I love the movement and I am thinking about hanging her. instead of her being on the stand. But watch for the microphone .. some do not come with it!!! Lowes does. 

Same thing happened with the cauldren witch two years ago she was a spirt for 2 something. and we bought her.. then I ran into the one lowes had ..she was 150. and had a microphone. so Yes I did return the spirit one and buy the lowes one.


----------



## whichypoo

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Witchypoo, the mask looks great on that prop. Love the ears and skin and the way the eyes look. Are the eyes part of the mask or actually part of the prop?


The eyes are part of the mask. I just think he is cute. we think were gonna leave him short instead of rising him up.. just dosnt have the same effect as when hes short.


----------



## whichypoo

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOL i love the mask on the butler  That cracks me up. *


Thank you he is cute aint he!!!


----------



## Sauron the Great

Just could not pass up the "Jack in the Box" at Walgreens anymore! 


Oh and the lighted Willow Tree at Michaels!! Loved this from the first time I saw it but they have been continually "out of them", so tonight I asked them if I could but the display and its mine now!!


----------



## ter_ran

OKAY, I take my last post back! I SCORED on these!

I just bought these at my local 99 cent only store here in the Socal. I love it when you get something unexpectedly! Nice!!! 

Mona lisa


















Dracula


















Little ole lady


















Granny


----------



## creepingdth

ter ran, those are awesome pictures. way cooler than the dollar tree ones. great find.


----------



## BackYardHaunter

doller tree is doing really good this year. got some good stuff and still wanna go back for more, lol


----------



## BadTableManor

Picked up a giant bat that lights up, makes sounds & moves from Target, and just ordered a lab coat & some toe tags from Oriental Trading Company.


----------



## VeeCat

Ter_ran, I absoluetly love those frames. And for 99 cents?! WHAT?!
Amazing deal.


----------



## printersdevil

ter ran, those are great! I wish we had that store in Texas. Never heard of it.


----------



## MumBO jUMbo

I picked these up last night.. 3 wooden caskets. They were posted in our local Freecycle. The guy that was getting rid of them hand made them for the VA. They no longer meet specs so he had 7 that he was getting rid of... 
I will use one and put legs on it for a coffin coffee table, the other I plan on standing on end and adding shelves.. The 3rd is for DIL, dont know what her plans are..

Very excited tho and can't wait to see what they look like completed.. 
Any ideas that you could share with me about putting something inside that would maybe move around and bounce off the walls or it to seem as though something is knocking wanting out... !! 








[/IMG]


----------



## Darth Sparrow

OMG OMG I mad out like a bandit today! First stop was my parents church who was having a huge years sale... 










The brass colored items were all .50 each! The vases that have the roses in them were 3 for the pair. The gold plate was .10. Then I also found these beautiful little earns for .50 each! Then I found the little birds at .99 only which excitingly will be the cat and birds statues from the haunted mansion pet cemetery! I have the big urn for the cat
I just need to find the cat









Then of course I found creepy cloth, thee cool window Scenes that will be perfect for our 8 foot long window that is behind the area where our graveyard will be! I don't know how it gets anymore haunted mansion then that 

Oh and last but not least I got my first pieces of foam board for Tomb stones and Madame leota know has hair


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Darth Sparrow, I love that white? wig. That looks so perfect for Madame Leota. I think the items you got at the church sale will really contribute to the ambience. Please take a pic of the whole set up when you have it done.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

printersdevil said:


> ter ran, those are great! I wish we had that store in Texas. Never heard of it.



Printers Devil, I posted under the 99Cent Store thread that they are located in Texas (Dallas area too), Nevada, Arizona and California, but for those that see this thread alone figured it was worth mentioning again. Here's their website. If people want to see more of what the store has for halloween this year they definitely should check out the other thread.


----------



## halloween71

Two little skellys from walmart today.And candy.


----------



## printersdevil

Ghost of SPookie, thank you! I will check them out if I get back that way.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

All I got today was a light up haunted house, 3 masks, a couple of Halloween knickknacks, 3 more tombstone for my graveyard, a Halloween sounds cd set thats has 175 different sounds on them, 2 small Halloween glitter globes, a small black plastic witches couldren treat bucket, and 2 large pumpkins from walmart for $3.98 each, they were well worth the price.


----------



## Sleepersatty99

I got a foot,hand and some small skulls to put on tombstones.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Got some Mehron 3d Gel.

I had never seen it before, but I LOOOOOVE this stuff. Heat to liquid, can color the liquid with any makeup to make a base coat. No adhesives needed, stays put great, can be used as adhesive itself, washes right out of hair and clothes. Just use some common sense to not burn yourself. 

Also picked up Pumpkin Teeth. http://www.buypumpkinteeth.com/

The good news is the glow-in-the-dark are also black light reactive (not always the case). So, planning to use on the pumpkins going in my blacklight area. Going to go back for more, see if there's some of the 'small' size...


----------



## whichypoo

I picked up three more props today.. and I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this one?









Heres Lanora Zombie









And I dont know the name for this one either. she has bat wings








Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## skullnbones

UnOrthodOx said:


> Got some Mehron 3d Gel.
> 
> I had never seen it before, but I LOOOOOVE this stuff. Heat to liquid, can color the liquid with any makeup to make a base coat. No adhesives needed, stays put great, can be used as adhesive itself, washes right out of hair and clothes. Just use some common sense to not burn yourself.
> 
> Also picked up Pumpkin Teeth. http://www.buypumpkinteeth.com/
> 
> The good news is the glow-in-the-dark are also black light reactive (not always the case). So, planning to use on the pumpkins going in my blacklight area. Going to go back for more, see if there's some of the 'small' size...


wow these are great items! thank you for the links!!!!


----------



## ter_ran

I went back to the .99 cent store and bought a few bags of creepy cloth... It was about 43 bags as that was all they had in stock at that time...


----------



## Stranger With Candy

Made my first "official" purchase today. Love,love,love him. (ignore my cabinets, I'm in the middle of painting!)


----------



## The Crow 1994

We ordered this last night. We've seen it at a specialty shop here in Omaha for the last few years. Found it online for about $150 cheaper than it was listed at the store. 

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/store/catalogimages/17r/i8854.html


----------



## [email protected]

Stranger With Candy said:


> Made my first "official" purchase today. Love,love,love him. (ignore my cabinets, I'm in the middle of painting!)


What a great prop, where did you get it? I have to have one! This may be my fav of the season!


----------



## Mr_Nobody

Went to both Halloween USA and Halloween Express. I must admit, I was really disappointed with Halloween Express's selection, as they normally have more.

Anyway, from HE I bought a skull with a giant hook in it attached to a chain. Pretty inexpensive accessory at $9.99.

And from Halloween USA, which is my favorite store, I bought my haunted house costume, which is exactly what I was looking for (Small baby doll mask with a butcher's apron and cleaver) and a DVD I'm going to use on the outside of the theatre to entertain the crowd. Spending less than $30.

All in all, a good day's purchases.


----------



## crazy xmas

Wow some very nice score's. I am headed to Goodwill today so I am hoping to come home with some stuff.


----------



## Stranger With Candy

[email protected] said:


> What a great prop, where did you get it? I have to have one! This may be my fav of the season!


He is absolutely gorgeous, and by far my favorite this season,pictures don't do him justice. I got him at a Wally's party store. It's a large store but not sure if it's a chain. His tag says he's from Pitini Enterprises.

http://www.pitinienterprises.com/index.html


----------



## joossa

Got some stuff this weekend....

Group Shot:











This skeleton and strobe lights were from Target. The strobe lights were *only $1.00* and work just as well as my $12 ones!!!!!!


----------



## whichypoo

whichypoo said:


> I picked up three more props today.. and I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ?


----------



## left4dead

Looks great!, I don't know the name of this one?
How much did you pay for them?


----------



## whichypoo

She is a full body poseable prop . We got her for 75.00. I think she is about 5 foot tall.


----------



## Tumblindice

whichypoo said:


> She is a full body poseable prop . We got her for 75.00. I think she is about 5 foot tall.


Thats a steal!!!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

The animated Kicking Scarecrow from Kmart.com. Cheapest price that could be found anywhere at the moment. Of course Walmart was the cheapest but it's not available right now..can't trust that Walmart.com will ever get it back in stock. Look forward to getting it!!


----------



## Jottle

ter_ran said:


> I went back to the .99 cent store and bought a few bags of creepy cloth... It was about 43 bags as that was all they had in stock at that time...


Did you happen to go to a .99 cent only store in San Diego? I'm asking because I just went to one today and they were sold out of the creepy cloth and the portraits. Please tell me you didn't really buy them all out of stock! That's just plain mean


----------



## ter_ran

Jottle said:


> Did you happen to go to a .99 cent only store in San Diego? I'm asking because I just went to one today and they were sold out of the creepy cloth and the portraits. Please tell me you didn't really buy them all out of stock! That's just plain mean


*I go to the Fontana, Rialto and Ontario California locations. I sometimes take the long way home to stop in and browse.

There is however about 70 or so packages of Creepy cloth available as of a few hours ago..*

Oh some may say I am terribly mean! LOL!


----------



## [email protected]

Stranger With Candy said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous, and by far my favorite this season,pictures don't do him justice. I got him at a Wally's party store. It's a large store but not sure if it's a chain. His tag says he's from Pitini Enterprises.
> 
> http://www.pitinienterprises.com/index.html


Stranger with Candy does he have a name? I can try searching for pitini enterprises and his name for other stores. Thanks.


----------



## Stranger With Candy

No, sorry. I don't even know what to call him, he reminds us of the "9" characters a bit though.


----------



## halloween71

Today was a lucky day.I got a lot of my items I had ordered.
I got the singing pumpkin dvd-awesome!!!!
I got my treatbags-gummy bugs-tongue tattoos-and tattoos from oriental trading.
Got a new camera with a tripod to capture all those halloween moments.
My group buy of sillybandz-they look great.
And I have been so luky to recieve a free gift from the wonderful creepycathy.She sent me a mask I had told her I liked along with a wig-turtel neck-ping pong balls and iris's to make eyes for it.She is the sweetest!!!And it wasn't a reaper gift.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

halloween71 said:


> ....
> I got the singing pumpkin dvd-awesome!!!!....



Sorry what Singing pumpkin DVD was that?


----------



## halloween71

This one http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/92393-singing-pumpkin-animation.html


----------



## natoween

Today I got skull spreaders from Home Goods, a few glittery skulls from there too. Oh and some more cheese cloth from EBay!


----------



## Regions Beyond

I went to two different 99 cent stores today, and got some good items...a few for backyard, and a few that are just goofy


----------



## osenator

*skulls from Sears*

I got theses skulls from Sears in clearance. paid 4$ each, the dark is heavy!



View attachment 12715


View attachment 12716


----------



## printersdevil

Regions Beyond, are those pumpkins light covers? From the 99cent store? OMG, they are great. I wanted some to go on my lantern lights, but they are usually expensive. I just have to find one of those stores. I guess I will just have to make a drive all the way into Dallas.


----------



## whichypoo

osenator said:


> I got theses skulls from Sears in clearance. paid 4$ each, the dark is heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12715
> 
> 
> View attachment 12716


Oh man!! those would be wicked with light shinning on them on top of your house..


----------



## moonbaby345

Regions Beyond,I have that same lenticular portrait but I got mine from the Dollar Tree.I love that ghoul with the chains and the witch's sign is cute.


----------



## Hez

Got my find of the year. Regular $599.00 got him for $100.00 comes with a certificate of authenticity and a plaque saying he's from the Chamber of Secrets. Life sized Dobby! I walked into a local store and was told he was used for a display years ago and has been sitting in the storage room since!


----------



## ter_ran

I broke down and bought one of the "Zombie Babies" from Spirit Halloween. It was the "Jugular Jimmy" doll that looks pretty creepy! lol! Took a drive over to 99 cent only store as well to get a few small items there like rats, bats and spiders. Was a a small knick in the budget today, maybe more on Wednesday!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Hez said:


> Got my find of the year. Regular $599.00 got him for $100.00 comes with a certificate of authenticity and a plaque saying he's from the Chamber of Secrets. Life sized Dobby! I walked into a local store and was told he was used for a display years ago and has been sitting in the storage room since!



Lucky you!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

osenator said:


> I got theses skulls from Sears in clearance. paid 4$ each, the dark is heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12715
> 
> 
> View attachment 12716



Those are the coolest skulls I have seen in a long time!!


----------



## Faery_Tales

I bought my Scarecrow fangs today! I was going to get the ones in silver, but decided that it would be cool for Halloween, but not for any other occasion I would want to wear them. I was going to buy the retractable ones online, but I knew they would bug the heck out of me throughout the night.


----------



## discard

I was given 145 pieces of rebar ranging from 24 inches to 48 inches. The majority of them were 24 inches in length. A home-builder friend was cleaning out his warehouse and found the rebar that they used to set forms when they did their own concrete work. Now, they sub contract out the concrete work to someone else and have no use for it.

I can now put up a much larger graveyard than last year. I plan on using half of the 24 inch ones to hold up a pallet wood fence. The other half will be used for tombstones and props.


----------



## kittyvibe

osenator- those are great finds! was the sears a "outlet" one or regular? and what are dd you find them? lol 

Hez, I wish local stores near me had a Dobby for a display, Im so jealous! What kind of store was this?


----------



## SimplyJenn

Wow Hez he is so completely awesome. Wow. Osenator, nice finds. I would also like to know which kind of Sears.


----------



## Guest

Dobby!!! What a cool find.


----------



## Hez

Thanks!  He was in a pharmacy standing amongst a bunch of cheap Halloween stuff. I've never seen anything like him before. I went home did some research to see if he was in fact worth the $599 previous price tag and he is!! Yay me!!


----------



## ryanrgrnt

120 leds with resistors, and some manson contacts. also lots of paint. i'll post pics after we're all set up this yr


----------



## osenator

It was at the regular Sears, Most of their stuff is all old stuff from last year and many on clearance.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds everyone. I love Dobby!


----------



## Red

Well, today there is a state of emergency because of Hurricane Igor, and everything is flooding. So, no yard-sales for me today!


----------



## SimplyJenn

That sucks. I'm sorry to hear it. I am glad your electricity is working tho.


----------



## halloween71

Love dobby!!!!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

discard said:


> I was given 145 pieces of rebar ranging from 24 inches to 48 inches. The majority of them were 24 inches in length. A home-builder friend was cleaning out his warehouse and found the rebar that they used to set forms when they did their own concrete work. Now, they sub contract out the concrete work to someone else and have no use for it.
> 
> I can now put up a much larger graveyard than last year. I plan on using half of the 24 inch ones to hold up a pallet wood fence. The other half will be used for tombstones and props.


You never have too much rebar great for the tombstones


----------



## halloween71

osenator said:


> I got theses skulls from Sears in clearance. paid 4$ each, the dark is heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12715
> 
> 
> View attachment 12716


Those look cool!!!!


----------



## halloween71

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Well, today there is a state of emergency because of Hurricane Igor, and everything is flooding. So, no yard-sales for me today!


Hope it passes soon.


----------



## Red

SimplyJenn said:


> That sucks. I'm sorry to hear it. I am glad your electricity is working tho.


It's been on and off, but as of now, its stable. I just hope everyone in the community, and neighboring communites, and everyone affected by Igor are safe!


----------



## ruinurself

I scooped up 2 shiatsu massagers for 2 buck each at Habitat.


----------



## [email protected]

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Well, today there is a state of emergency because of Hurricane Igor, and everything is flooding. So, no yard-sales for me today!


You take care, and try to keep dry!


----------



## ThePirateHouse

*Decomposing Mermaid*

Ordered this from Halloween Asylum. Have to say I am very happy with it. Paid $119, worth every penny. Should be a great addition to my Mermaid scenes.


----------



## printersdevil

That is just GROSS! On this forum, I guess that is a compliment. LOL


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I love her!

I made mermaids out of bluckies for my pirates theme a couple of years ago. HUGE hit with the tots!


----------



## Faery_Tales

My husband surprised me today when I came home from work with goodies from Marshalls! I would never expect him to go Halloween shopping for me without me being there. He bought 2 Halloween coffee cups, one black with pumpkins "sticking out" on the sides and a ribbon with a dangling pumpkin around the handle, and one black with white skulls "sticking out" on the sides with a black ribbon and a dangling skeleton. They were $3.99 a piece. He also picked up a snowglobe on a black pedestal. It has a giant metal spider in it and the "snow" is black glitter and bats. It's amazing and really sturdy, no plastic at all. $12.99. I have the best husband in the world.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Awww, you do have a wonderful hubby. That was really sweet of him.

A word of warning about the spider snow globe, it looks very sturdy, but be careful with it. The glass appears thick, but is actually paper thin. I know...I broke mine. :-( It's a beautiful piece, though.




Faery_Tales said:


> My husband surprised me today when I came home from work with goodies from Marshalls! I would never expect him to go Halloween shopping for me without me being there. He bought 2 Halloween coffee cups, one black with pumpkins "sticking out" on the sides and a ribbon with a dangling pumpkin around the handle, and one black with white skulls "sticking out" on the sides with a black ribbon and a dangling skeleton. They were $3.99 a piece. He also picked up a snowglobe on a black pedestal. It has a giant metal spider in it and the "snow" is black glitter and bats. It's amazing and really sturdy, no plastic at all. $12.99. I have the best husband in the world.


----------



## ter_ran

Can you believe that I didnt buy anything today... OMG! that is shocking!


----------



## Sauron the Great

Could not pass up the lighted haunted tree and the Tombstone Lifter for $49, same thing is $79 at Spirit. Also stopped by Spirit and bought the Resurrection Mary Animated Prop, LOVED this ugly thing! Bought 2 Skull Candelabra With LED Lights, they are actually well build and look really good!
At this rate I am going to run out of yard!!


----------



## Shadowbat

We picked up a candalabra and chandelier decoration, Halloween throw, ghost shaped marshmallows, and some Halloween kitchen towels at Target.


----------



## Guest

We're tossed between two hanging vampires.... 

Which one do you guys like better????????????? 

http://www.shindigz.com/party/Rocking-Hanging-Vampire.cfm 

or


http://www.halloweeneffects.us/Vampire_Prop_with_Wings_p/63871.htm


----------



## Shebear1

Hands down, it's got to be the one from Halloween Effects. Really striking!


----------



## Guest

Shebear1 said:


> Hands down, it's got to be the one from Halloween Effects. Really striking!


I think we are in agreement with you... We just kept tossing it back and forth. Vampiress it is! Thanks.


----------



## DeathClutch

Just scored an original, PRE-SCREAM 1990s (c) Fun World Div. stamped "Fantastic Faces" mask. All masks used in the first SREAM film were store bought, (c) Fun World Div. "Fantastic Faces" masks with cloth/cotton hoods, exactly like this one. This mask isn't a replica - it's the real deal.

*(c) Fun World Div. "Fantastic Faces"*


----------



## Halloweenfan

rsm13 said:


> We're tossed between two hanging vampires....
> 
> Which one do you guys like better?????????????
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/party/Rocking-Hanging-Vampire.cfm
> 
> or
> 
> 
> http://www.halloweeneffects.us/Vampire_Prop_with_Wings_p/63871.htm



I would say Halloween Effects too.


----------



## Faery_Tales

rsm13 said:


> We're tossed between two hanging vampires....
> 
> Which one do you guys like better?????????????
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/party/Rocking-Hanging-Vampire.cfm
> 
> or
> 
> 
> http://www.halloweeneffects.us/Vampire_Prop_with_Wings_p/63871.htm


Definitely the second one. The first was is a little awkward with the whole hands for feet thing...


----------



## SimplyJenn

I didn't buy but I found and little pack of lights at Michael's homecoming section for $10 price is high, but there is always the old coupon. Anyway, I thought it would be a cool thing to add to a prop or cosutme if someone needed it and could not plug it in. It takes 2 AA batteries.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RSM13, sounds like you've made up your mind but thought I would mention that Spirit has the haning Rocking Vampire animated decoration online and probably in the store (since it doesn't say Online Only) for $59.99. With a 20% off coupon from the newsletters that makes it a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Red

DeathClutch said:


> Just scored an original, PRE-SCREAM 1990s (c) Funworld Div. stamped "Fantastic Faces" mask. All masks used in the first SREAM film were store bought, (c) Funworld Div. "Fantastic Faces" masks with cloth/cotton hoods, exactly like this one. This mask isn't a replica - it's the real deal.
> 
> *(c) Funworld Div. "Fantastic Faces"*


Sweet mask DC  I didn't know the mask was mass-produced before the Scream films!


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> RSM13, sounds like you've made up your mind but thought I would mention that Spirit has the haning Rocking Vampire animated decoration online and probably in the store (since it doesn't say Online Only) for $59.99. With a 20% off coupon from the newsletters that makes it a pretty sweet deal.


Thanks for the tip. I'll have to talk to my husband, because with that discount maybe we'll just buy both! Thank you, Spookie!!!


----------



## Red

rsm13 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll have to talk to my husband, because with that discount maybe we'll just buy both! Thank you, Spookie!!!


If you need to get ONE, I would suggest the Rocking Vamp at $59.99. You're getting more of a bang for your buck that way.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

A PROJECTOR....free....

it turns on. Don't know if it totally "works" yet...


----------



## moonbaby345

Shadowbat said:


> We picked up a candalabra and chandelier decoration, Halloween throw, ghost shaped marshmallows, and some Halloween kitchen towels at Target.


Those are great items!Would love to see some pics and if you don't mind the price for each item.I would love to get a Halloween throw and that candalabra.


----------



## DeathClutch

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Sweet mask DC  I didn't know the mask was mass-produced before the Scream films!


They certainly were . I believe this is the original (c) Fun World Fantastic Faces ad from 1992.


----------



## Shenanigans

I bought some pretty boring and basic little things..
I'll be making homemade Halloween 'trick or treat' bags from scratch.. just me and my fingers doing the sewing (I am inept with sewing machines)

I don't have photos but bought some fabrics.. decals.. as well as some stamps.
Also bought some little make shift fall leaves to add in for decoration..

I LOVE DYI yourself creations! BUT.. That is what I bought today!


----------



## Jaberchtold77

I bought candy corn today <3


----------



## Shadowbat

moonbaby345 said:


> Those are great items!Would love to see some pics and if you don't mind the price for each item.I would love to get a Halloween throw and that candalabra.



Ill try to get some pics. The decorations were 2.50 and were located in their dollar area. The throw was only 9.99.


----------



## osenator

*I just went toa store called "The Bargain Store"*

I found this guy for only 15$ and he is huge! Sadly, no lights or nothing, but he is very cool and 7 feet long. Very cool! 

View attachment 12787


View attachment 12788


View attachment 12789


----------



## osenator

*Also at the same store*

I found these colums about 2-3 feet tall, sturdy and changes colors and only 
10$ each!


View attachment 12790


View attachment 12791


View attachment 12792


----------



## rockplayson

Osenator,
Great stuff. Check out your local hardware stores. Mine around here have mini led single clip on lights. I was thinking maybe you could use them for your huge guy.


----------



## SimplyJenn

*Projector*



UnOrthodOx said:


> A PROJECTOR....free....
> 
> it turns on. Don't know if it totally "works" yet...


Congrats That is so awesome. If it does not work let us know and we will see if we can help. I am sure someone on the forum could help you troubleshoot. Maybe my husband too he is an A/V guy.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Nice finds osenator. I went back to Michael's (WITH my coupons this time) and at the other side of the store I found another little light light set, (I mentioned the one I saw in the homecoming section for $10 in an earlier post). This one was $2.29! I couldn't believe it. Except it was for Christmas and had green wires and took C batteries. Maybe the batteries being heavy is the difference. Who knows? 

Also, I found a 3 tier rolly cart that said $1 on it and there were a lot of stamps and things for $1. Lots of Halloween stamps that were really cute and not too small. Perfect for making cards and things.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

The Projector....the AV input works, but not the digital, so I need a converter for my computer or a DVD player...and the speakers in it do not work at all. I can certainly live with that, especially for free.


Now...where's that hallowindow thread....


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

I got a gingerbread Haunted House making kit for my sons and I to make


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My HSN Gemmy Haunted Wizard Hat arrived today (ordered through HSN a week or so ago, BTW its a 2010 product). It has one of those little tiny screws on the battery compartment I couldn't get open so hopefully my husband has better luck tonight. Hat looks nice though and the way the trigger is wired to the hat band area underneath it would be pretty easy to change that to a more remote trigger. I hope I like the way the eyes and mouth move. Darn those itsy bitsy screws...


----------



## Warlord Blade

I bought the little skeleton arm salad serving forks from Target - they are great!


----------



## Tumblindice

rsm13 said:


> We're tossed between two hanging vampires....
> 
> Which one do you guys like better?????????????
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/party/Rocking-Hanging-Vampire.cfm
> 
> or
> 
> 
> http://www.halloweeneffects.us/Vampire_Prop_with_Wings_p/63871.htm


I have seen the halloween effects one in person and was really not impressed, you don't get much for your money.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

I got a skull and a jigsaw from ValueVillage. I spent too much at $4.99 each, but time is of the essence this time of year.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow osenetor, nice finds. who in their right mind would sell such treasures. lucky for you i guess


----------



## Tumblindice

I just ordered this banner, 24inches by 72inches vinyl with metal gromets. Ships next week. $24.95.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice design Tumblindice. How will you display it? Doesn't sound like a bad price either.


----------



## Halstaff

Tumblindice said:


> I just ordered this banner, 24inches by 54inches vinyl with metal gromets. Ships next week. $24.95.


Looks great! Where are you ordering it from?


----------



## Tumblindice

Halstaff said:


> Looks great! Where are you ordering it from?


I got it here, you can customize the text after picking the design.

http://www.shindigz.com/catalog.cfm?cat=46093&pageindex=3


----------



## Tumblindice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice design Tumblindice. How will you display it? Doesn't sound like a bad price either.


I'm going to put stakes into the ground on each side of it and tie it to the wood.


----------



## moonbaby345

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My HSN Gemmy Haunted Wizard Hat arrived today (ordered through HSN a week or so ago, BTW its a 2010 product). It has one of those little tiny screws on the battery compartment I couldn't get open so hopefully my husband has better luck tonight. Hat looks nice though and the way the trigger is wired to the hat band area underneath it would be pretty easy to change that to a more remote trigger. I hope I like the way the eyes and mouth move. Darn those itsy bitsy screws...


Ha,Ha,I was just complaining about those screws the other night when I was putting in fresh batteries in some of my Halloween decorations and the worst is if you drop one of the screws,good luck finding it!I don't remember the Halloween decorations having all these screws back in the 1980's!


----------



## Darth_Tippy

Picked up some severed feet, hands and fingers from dollar tree. Not bad for a dollar will look good in the chamber


----------



## moonbaby345

osenator said:


> I found these colums about 2-3 feet tall, sturdy and changes colors and only
> 10$ each!
> 
> 
> View attachment 12790
> 
> 
> View attachment 12791
> 
> 
> View attachment 12792



Those are so cool!Where did you get them at?That's a good price for those.


----------



## moonbaby345

Shadowbat said:


> Ill try to get some pics. The decorations were 2.50 and were located in their dollar area. The throw was only 9.99.


Looks like I'll have to stop at Target.I just need some money.I'm selling some thing's on Craigslist and if I make some money,I'll be picking up that throw among other thing's.Was that throw in the Halloween section or in the bed and bath section?Did they have different ones?Did they have any good $1 dollar Halloween items?


----------



## moonbaby345

mitzelplikxxx said:


> I got a gingerbread Haunted House making kit for my sons and I to make


I bought one of those last year from Jo Ann's and it was cracked so I had to return itPlease post a pic when it's done.


----------



## rmwitch

Tumblindice said:


> I got it here, you can customize the text after picking the design.
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/catalog.cfm?cat=46093&pageindex=3


Thanks for the link. I live on a dead-end road and was trying to figure out how to attract ToTs without spending lots of cash making something.

I ordered mine today!


----------



## Shadowbat

moonbaby345 said:


> Looks like I'll have to stop at Target.I just need some money.I'm selling some thing's on Craigslist and if I make some money,I'll be picking up that throw among other thing's.Was that throw in the Halloween section or in the bed and bath section?Did they have different ones?Did they have any good $1 dollar Halloween items?



They had the usual stuff from previous years it seemed. Tin buckets, some novelty items like pencils, erasers, kids socks. They also has 2.50 items like the decorations, candy dishes, rugs, strobe lights.


The throws are in the bedding area on an end display. There were 4 styles. Black with spiderwebs, black with orange jack-o-lanterns, one thats slipping my mins, and this one:










They also had a huge stuffed jack-o-lantern pillow for 20 bucks, some standard Halloween throw pillows for 15, and ghost shaped pillows for 7.99.


Here is the chandelier and candelabra we picked up.


----------



## kittyvibe

moonbaby345 said:


> Those are so cool!Where did you get them at?That's a good price for those.


I second this osenator!  This is probably the exact thing I need and I need several. I hope its something I can buy too!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

rmwitch said:


> Thanks for the link. I live on a dead-end road and was trying to figure out how to attract ToTs without spending lots of cash making something.
> 
> I ordered mine today!


I ordered a banner this size a few days ago. It should come today or tomorrow. I'll post a pic!


----------



## The Crow 1994

The UPS guy just delivered our The Nightmare Before Christmas clock we ordered from the Disney Store the other day. I haven't looked at it yet, going to wait til the wife gets home from work before we open it up. I think it's something we will leave out all year long since it has a working Halloween countdown clock on it.

http://www.disneystore.com/the-nigh...tmare-before-christmas-clock/p/1268321/14222/


----------



## Suzeelili

found this cute countdown at TJ Maxx and put it at the back door to remind us when we get home everyday. Especially hubby! I wish it counted higher than 39 though.


----------



## Faery_Tales

The Crow 1994 said:


> The UPS guy just delivered our The Nightmare Before Christmas clock we ordered from the Disney Store the other day. I haven't looked at it yet, going to wait til the wife gets home from work before we open it up. I think it's something we will leave out all year long since it has a working Halloween countdown clock on it.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/the-nigh...tmare-before-christmas-clock/p/1268321/14222/


I love it! It's fantastic.


----------



## rbrittigan

*Cheescloth*

Today only... 36" cheesecloth, 5 yards long.
$2.87 + shipping....

www.homedepot.com

QEP 36 in. Cheese Cloth 

Model # 76030-12 Internet # 100169798 
Store SKU # 218170 

Normally - $3.59/EA-Each
$2.87/EA-Each 
Ships FREE with $249.00 Order 
Online Special Valid: 09/23/2010 - 09/23/2010


Hope it helps someone...


----------



## Gardensofstone

Found 25 and 50% off atspencers, got gothic candelabra, cemetery lava lamp, two gothic candle holders, gothic mirror, and vampire window bleeding fountain.

Score!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My HSN Gemmy Haunted Wizard Hat arrived today (ordered through HSN a week or so ago, BTW its a 2010 product). It has one of those little tiny screws on the battery compartment I couldn't get open so hopefully my husband has better luck tonight. Hat looks nice though and the way the trigger is wired to the hat band area underneath it would be pretty easy to change that to a more remote trigger. I hope I like the way the eyes and mouth move. Darn those itsy bitsy screws...



Hubby got the screws out last night, batteries got inserted, and I absolutely _love_ the hat. The eyes and mouth and the design of the hat's top give this hat _so much_ personality. The hat material looks and feels nice. Upon inspecting the inside I can see where the wires were spliced together near the trigger button so adding a longer range trigger should be a snap. I actually like the sound track Gemmy went with for a change. 

I know that HSN sold out of it during one of their presentations but if it comes back into stock, I'd highly recommend purchasing one for your little ToTers. Not a bad price, nor expensive shipping either. I see that a few of the people on the HSN website were very disappointed it didn't come with a motion sensor and gave it a bad review as a result. The Product Description said it was a "push button" trigger so don't get their complaint, they were looking for something it wasn't. Those of us here on HF however know something like this is a small obstacle to overcome however.  LOL. Here's the link to the product.


----------



## Guest

I am road tripping back home and stumbled onto this guy today. I love this blow mold and always wanted it. He is brand new on top of it!


----------



## Stranger With Candy

Faery_Tales said:


> I love it! It's fantastic.


I've had that clock for a couple years. Bought it on clearance for 25.00 one year. It's one of my favorite items and I keep it out all year.

Mr.Gris ^ love the blowmold!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Halloween City*

Well the HALLOWEEN CITY in my area finally opened. I wasn't expecting much but actually was quite impressed. It was worth the wait although the majority of halloween budget is gone. They were really stocked with costumes and quite honestly some pretty nice ones for a reasonable price. Accessories, partyware, scene setters, and static and animated props. Some I had seen around for a few years, and others that were new to me. I was tempted to take some pics but it wasn't crowded and I thought I would stand out doing so, besides there was so much merchandise to look through at my location it took me quite a while.

I went there looking for a few masks that have eluded me for next year's carnival props and was very happy to find the Wise Guys mask called Biker (or sometimes Vito). It's an older mask from 2001 and I thought it would be perfect for the face of an old-fashioned Strong Man, 9.99. I also found a very tall Top Hat (9.99, polyester and washable I think) which I'll use for my magician (tall enought to hide my magician's rabbit too), and it will double this year for my Voodoo Magic Man's hat. Found some packs of small bones (1.99) that I thought would work as chicken bones for my voodoo gal prop. And a really nice silver and crystal vampire's necklace jewelry on satin ribbon, 6.99. I liked the design of it and the weight. I think the last item I bought was a Dug Up Fogger Accessory, 29.99, which is a kind of scary corpse head with attached shirt and a pair of hands. The mouth has an attachment for use with any of the foggers out there. Oh and one of those small spider skeletons that I would love to animate to run around a witch's table (maybe via an RC toy or one of those HexBug creatures as the motor). Had HALLOWEEN CITY opened their store months ago, I could have spent most of my halloween money there easily. I still love my Uncle Charley Clown and other props and items I bought at Spirit and wouldn't trade any of them, but HC is a worthy competitor for halloween dollars IMO.

I did see some of the same stuff Spirit and others are carrying, I saw a number of masks that Rite Aid had carried last year including some that I had previously bought that were nice quality. I liked the GID spider web Scene Setter they had (50 feet x 4 feet). That would make for an awesome spider filled tunnel. They had that great python snake I have already and might consider adding a second one for my Snake Charmer prop. They had some things or similar things I've seen in stores like Dollar Tree or Target. Various foggers and fogger accessories. They had the ghoul fogger accessory that turns his head. They had tombstones for foggers as well as regular ones. They had a nice full size plastic skeleton that was LED lit by motion sensor. A rising ground breaker, a hover ghost, a really large hanging rocking bat and hanging rocking vampire. They had the latex baby in diapers from previous years that's head spins around. Oh there was a flying vampiress prop too I think. That geist girl prop with the skeleton face. Some guy in an electric chair. Man I know I am missing a bunch to tell you about. 

_Any way I found out (and not by signing up for their newsletter, at least no email yet), that this Sunday they are having a Friends & Family Sale from Noon until 3pm. I'm assuming this is for all stores. 30% off of everything in the store. Sorry I don't have any more info on it--don't know if this applies to anyone walking in then or if you need a special coupon or something else. Maybe someone else has details??
_


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Spookie, I was just about to post about our Halloween City, which I stumbled across today. I think they opened this past Tuesday. You covered everything very nicely so I'll just add that they, too, are having the Friends & Family event, so it must be at all the stores. And you don't need any coupon, etc, to get the discount. Just show up and buy. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> _Any way I found out (and not by signing up for their newsletter, at least no email yet), that this Sunday they are having a Friends & Family Sale from Noon until 3pm. I'm assuming this is for all stores. 30% off of everything in the store. Sorry I don't have any more info on it--don't know if this applies to anyone walking in then or if you need a special coupon or something else. Maybe someone else has details??
> _


----------



## TheEighthPlague

I bought a [only slightly mismatched] suit for my costume from ValueVillage, and a wrought iron looking cast aluminum 3-candle sconce, a hands free teddy bear that I hope to combine with a skull to make a talking skull, though probably not for this year. So little to do, so much time.


----------



## JLWII2000

I bought these !!!!

YouTube - 100 2270


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i see you found yet another cool blowmold. sigh. congratulations


----------



## Deadna

Mr. Gris said:


> I am road tripping back home and stumbled onto this guy today. I love this blow mold and always wanted it. He is brand new on top of it!


He is really cute! I have never seen one like that before.


----------



## printersdevil

I picked up some new in box things from a neighboring Goodwill yesterday. I got a set of JOL lights for $2.50, a Halloween Bingo game (don't know why except it was sorta neat sounding) for 50 cents, a black sheer floor length curtain for $2, a very cool clear glass globe that sets on an antique gold base that I will repurpose for a small crystal ball after I remove the red rose that is now inside-$1.

An ankle length black velvet looking dress that is really that light washable fabric. It has an attached black scarf that sort of drapes around the neck. This will make a great costume. I didn't need it, but I couldn't resist for $3.99. In my plus size, it is not often that I find things like this.

A glass witch's shoe (new with tags) for 80 cents. I will use it for a trophy for my Be WITCHY party. I think I will glue it to a wooden base. I also got a much smaller witch's hat that holds a small tealight candle. I will also use it for a trophy/prize for the best hat. It was 20 cents and is new!

A fuzzy stuffed spider for 30 cents, a Halloween flag of pumpkins and the wooden pole for $2, cute ceramic witch container that I will use to hold witch broomstick pens for my guest book for Be WITCHY party, $1, several pair of white tights new in package $1 a pair. They are only 18-24 months size, but I am hoping they stretch enough to make spider cocoons. Also a pair of white knee high hose they gave me because they weren't in a package and weren't marked, new package of black lipstick and black nailpolish for 50 cents and a new package of long fake eyelashes for 50 cents.

Quite a haul for just a little $s at GW.

I also found another scary pumpkin mask this week at the Family Dollar store. I had bought one a week or so ago and found a different one this time. Not a bag looking mask for around $4. I will add another pumpkin scarecrow to the front porch area. I have plenty of old jeans and shirts, shoes, etc. to stuff another one.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice haul printers.


----------



## Boo Baby

The local Spirit Halloween just opened close to me so of course I had to go and scope out the store. I picked up a couple of the zombie babies while I was there and a really gross maggoty severed hanging head prop.  

I'd like to set up a playpen outside this Halloween and put the babies in there with a few severed limbs... 

To be honest I'm going WAYYY over my usual spending for Halloween this season...crazy...crazy but OOOOH so fun!! 


Oooh I almost forgot, I also bought 5 pumpkins too!!


----------



## BlueFrog

I'd been looking for a classic-looking Radio Flier wagon with no success that was in my budget. Lo and behold, CurbMart yielded me a fantastic Radio Flier child-sized wheelbarrow that will be perfect for my needs. The town is sponsoring a contest for which I'm setting up my child mannequins in the front yard, and they're going to be "pulling" the wheelbarrow full of candy across my property.


----------



## Sauron the Great

Boo Baby!! said:


> To be honest I'm going WAYYY over my usual spending for Halloween this season...crazy...crazy but OOOOH so fun!!


I know the feeling! I am at about $390 or so now and still growing!!


----------



## printersdevil

I saw a pretty cool looking wooden doll cradle that rocks today at Goodwill. I thought about all the zombie babies.


----------



## Tumblindice

Both of these were $3.99 at CTS.


----------



## Boo Baby

printersdevil said:


> I saw a pretty cool looking wooden doll cradle that rocks today at Goodwill. I thought about all the zombie babies.


I actually put a 'looking for' ad on the local kijiji website asking to buy one of those old fashioned wooden baby playpens. The ones that are no longer to code as far as the spacing of the bars. I figured since they can't be used for children people may be willing to sell one to me. So far no luck on it. Not even a nibble.


----------



## BlueFrog

printersdevil said:


> I saw a pretty cool looking wooden doll cradle that rocks today at Goodwill. I thought about all the zombie babies.


Clearly I need to go to bed ASAP, because my first thought upon reading that was "Won't someone think of the zombie children?"


----------



## hallorenescene

tumble dice, i love your finds. i would love the lantern for my haunt this year. i am deffinantly looking for one of those.


----------



## Guest

Tumblindice said:


> Both of these were $3.99 at CTS.


These are really great! I also love the price for them as well.


----------



## GiggleFairy

osenator said:


> I found these colums about 2-3 feet tall, sturdy and changes colors and only
> 10$ each!
> 
> 
> View attachment 12790
> 
> 
> View attachment 12791
> 
> 
> View attachment 12792



I AM IN LOVE! Where did you find these? They're great!


Today I stopped off at a yard sale and bought some of those motion activated candy bowls where the hand grabs you and yells as well as some JOL lights and parts for my Frankenstien Repair kit. I also got another cowboy hat for my scarecrow and a brand new fru-fruey red petticoat for my mini-me's costume. All of this for $4.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Tumblindice said:


> Both of these were $3.99 at CTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tumblindice-albums-props-
> [B][COLOR="Plum"]Oh I really really love those stacking skulls!!! Great CTS which I do not have one of :( well nice finds anyway Tumblindice[/COLOR][/B]


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Last night, I found these at Home Goods. Though a bit short (only 29" tall), they look reasonably good. Each of the skulls has two red LEDs for eyes, which flash/blink. Don't have a pic of it activated yet.


----------



## printersdevil

Saruman, those are really cool. How much were they?


----------



## Halloweenfan

What store is CTS?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halloweenfan, CTS = Christmas Tree Shop


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

printersdevil said:


> Saruman, those are really cool. How much were they?


The skull pillars were $29.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Goodwill purchases today*

I'm down to the accessory buying stage for my props, and found some good buys at my local Goodwill. Picked up 2 new clown wigs--one black (Rubies, 5.99) and one red (2.49)--and even a RastAfri braid for my voodoo guy prop, 1.99. 

Also picked up a Gemmy Glow Ups prop (a set of 6 skeleton footprints that are sequenced to look like a ghost is walking and leaving prints) for $5.99--don't need it now but couldn't pass it up. Also picked up a GID halloween pillowcase (big monster face with eyes and teeth that glow) for $1.99. This was a Target item that sold for $4.99 in 2009. They had a few dozen of these at my location. Should look great in my little boys haunted room (a future halloween haunt scene with monsters under the bed and in the closet).

BTW my Goodwill location had a TON of those Target Skellylike toy figures from the prior year. I almost thought I _was in Target shopping_! I'm talking rows of them on the shelves!!! Guess they weren't such a big hit. They had a huge reaper for $129 (not sure if he was unsold from last year) and other skeleton/pumpkin hanging chained reapers for around $30 (I thought both of these prices were a bit high comparied to what I've seen elsewhere). They had adult costumes out as well as little kids'. Saw a few Celebrations brand mid-size foam pumpkins on the table, as well as make up and costume accessories. In the glassware area I saw a "Treasure Island" heavy glass skull mug ($1.99) that I almost bought but really didn't need along with other halloween nick-knack kind of decor items. 5-foot spider webs and fuzzy bendable spiders.


----------



## hallorenescene

crow, nice clock


----------



## Jmurdock

Hez said:


> Got my find of the year. Regular $599.00 got him for $100.00 comes with a certificate of authenticity and a plaque saying he's from the Chamber of Secrets. Life sized Dobby! I walked into a local store and was told he was used for a display years ago and has been sitting in the storage room since!


Score and a half!!!!!! Love him!


----------



## Halloweenfan

^Is that thing from Lord of the Rings?


----------



## dustin2dust

Halloweenfan said:


> ^Is that thing from Lord of the Rings?


No, Harry Potter.


----------



## Brimstonewitch

OMG That is a sweet deal! Great job on that one. I would have scrounged up the $100 for that one real quick.


----------



## Gardensofstone

purchased the lurching vampire from spirits , it was the floor model and the last one, got it for 30 bucks off.


----------



## printersdevil

I stopped in GW today for a brief look and ended up spending $20, but made a haul. I have ordered some cards for the card exchange and am still waiting on them to come in. Today I found packages of Halloween cards at GW--6 to a package for 40 cents each! Score! I will start addressing tonight and not have to wait on the others and be ahead for next year.

I also got the coolest HUGE flying bat. It looks like it is made with a holey material and is fantastic. He was $4. I also picked up a new witch head that has a bowl on her head. It is not a big bowl, but it has a spider on the front of it and says push. There were no batteries in this thing so I don't know if it has sound or movement. But, it was a nice addition to my witch decor. She was $4. A pretty good sized electric pumpkin JOL, a couple of new sets of purple lights and i forgot (LOL) what else. Nice haul for a quick stop on the way to the grocery store.

My Kroger receipt said that I saved $17.98 today, so I figure I put that savings to good use at Goodwill!!!

Oh yeah, Kroger has a pretty good looking scary pumpkin mask for $6.99. They also have some pretty good looking glass goblets with spiders or skeleton heads on them and matching bowls and containers.


----------



## whimsicalmommy

well, i got a few things yesterday, but they are more for my kitchen year round just cause I love them so incredibly much. They are both from Target, and the skeleton hands are made out of heavy metal. They weigh about a pound together, and I'm so using them to scoop up pastas as well as salads. And I got the LAST pair in store. woot. The plates were only 1.99 and I want to get a few more, two more in black and then a set of four in the off white, but will more than likely wait till after Halloween to get them discounted. Anyways, I also got a huge roll of crepe paper for my mummy head, and a bunch of glue discounted cause the school supply buying craze is over, for my paper mache creations. There were a few other small things I bought, like some large four hole buttons for my sons Sam (Trick R Treat) costume. And an apothecary bottle


----------



## osenator

*Shopped a bit...*

I got this guy on Clearance at Audrey's Castle in Ottawa for around 50$ and the black light at Spirit with 25% off coupon

View attachment 12920


View attachment 12921


View attachment 12922


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Hey I have that scarecrow but he soldat Spencers for $39.99 oriiginally how was it on clearance for $50???*


----------



## Howlatthemoon

whimsicalmommy said:


> well, i got a few things yesterday, but they are more for my kitchen year round just cause I love them so incredibly much. They are both from Target, and the skeleton hands are made out of heavy metal. They weigh about a pound together, and I'm so using them to scoop up pastas as well as salads. And I got the LAST pair in store. woot. The plates were only 1.99 and I want to get a few more, two more in black and then a set of four in the off white, but will more than likely wait till after Halloween to get them discounted. Anyways, I also got a huge roll of crepe paper for my mummy head, and a bunch of glue discounted cause the school supply buying craze is over, for my paper mache creations. There were a few other small things I bought, like some large four hole buttons for my sons Sam (Trick R Treat) costume. And an apothecary bottle




I have those skeleton hands, don't put them in the dishwasher! Hand wash only.
They look dull after being put in the dishwasher .


----------



## kittyvibe

Gardenofstone- I have that bleeding girl/vampire wall fountain, I Looove it. Got it at Spencers too last year 30% off. I want to say I paid $20 for her but it may be $30.


----------



## murtisha

We bought the Guardian Of The Graveyard yesterday. TWO of them! One worked for aminute or so, the other one nothing worked but the sound. 2 trips and still no working prop.


----------



## sookie

I am really debating, I've never had one before but Walmart has these tall inflatables for $19 and there is a ghost that would go great in my cemetary... Plus I just got a $5 certificate for Walmart so it would be $14. Has anyone had to put one up before? I saw it set up in the store today and it's not unweildy, and spooky. I was going to light it with a black light and put my ghost tape on behind it...

It looks like this but it's only 5' tall.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Airblown-Inflatable-Slender-Ghost-9-Tall/14521660


----------



## rockplayson

Went to Halloween Express last night and walked away with Helga The Fortune Teller Witch for only $79.00. The face and hands are great quality but the way she is set up sucks.


----------



## rockplayson

sookie said:


> I am really debating, I've never had one before but Walmart has these tall inflatables for $19 and there is a ghost that would go great in my cemetary... Plus I just got a $5 certificate for Walmart so it would be $14. Has anyone had to put one up before? I saw it set up in the store today and it's not unweildy, and spooky. I was going to light it with a black light and put my ghost tape on behind it...
> 
> It looks like this but it's only 5' tall.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Airblown-Inflatable-Slender-Ghost-9-Tall/14521660



Since you can get it for only $14.00 I would do it. I was thinking about getting a few to put on the roof.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Wow. That's a pretty good price, isn't it? Just looked her up - she looks great! Love Dobby too. 

We went to the Spirt Store last night (It's Open! Finally!) and picked up... a couple of flapping bats. (?)

I know they're a little lame but we put up about 6 of these in the yard each year, and regardless of our other decorations, we always get comments about the bats. i guess people like the motion.


----------



## sookie

Thanks rock, I think I will head out before the rain starts up again!


----------



## obsessedjack

that's a really sweet find. can't believe you found a real one and not a replica.


----------



## obsessedjack

can't believe you found a real one and not a replica. pretty sweet...


----------



## obsessedjack

The Crow 1994 said:


> The UPS guy just delivered our The Nightmare Before Christmas clock we ordered from the Disney Store the other day. I haven't looked at it yet, going to wait til the wife gets home from work before we open it up. I think it's something we will leave out all year long since it has a working Halloween countdown clock on it.
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/the-nigh...tmare-before-christmas-clock/p/1268321/14222/


that's really cute. i wish i had one!


----------



## sookie

Walmart has one less 5' ghost, spooky draping cloth and spider web door topper 

I love this ghost I want to set it up now


----------



## printersdevil

Lots and lots of great stuff and I am still finding it! LOL
I am uppacking and starting to decorate and keep unearthing the stuff I bought on the morning after Halloween. I forgot to take pictures and didn't make a list. I am more amazed with each thing that I find!!! Sshheesh, I didn't need to buy anything else this year if I would have remembered all this!


----------



## msmello

Went to HomeGoods yesterday and could have spent my whole paycheck. 

I got this table runner:










And this topiary:










These kitchen towels:










And this:










And this:










And got creative this morning:


----------



## Gorey Vidal

I bought steak at $2.77 a pound. Can't wait to start grilling!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

sookie said:


> Walmart has one less 5' ghost, spooky draping cloth and spider web door topper
> 
> I love this ghost I want to set it up now



I got the spider-web door topper too


----------



## Red

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey I have that scarecrow but he soldat Spencers for $39.99 oriiginally how was it on clearance for $50???*


Canada's prices are through the roof. Those changing portraits at Walmart in the US for $10 are $20 here in Canada!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Heading out for yet more free corn stalks....

(that makes 3 full truckloads now)


----------



## HellsKitchenette

Free?! What a great deal!! I just paid $9 each, for two!


----------



## rockplayson

at walmart I got a few hanging ghouls for $5.00 each. They are not the best but will work perfect for extras in the trees. I might add clip on LED lights to make them glow.


----------



## GiggleFairy

*rai*



thehorrorfinatic said:


> Canada's prices are through the roof. Those changing portraits at Walmart in the US for $10 are $20 here in Canada!!



Those same $10 portaits at Wal-Mart (I bought them) are $24.99 at my local Jo-Ann's store. BE CAREFUL! I'm an impulse buyer and this can often get me in trouble, fortunately not this time.


----------



## ruinurself

Got my contacts that I ordered! And scored a buncha scrap wood from a neighbor! Good day so far, but its raining  Cant play outside


----------



## Herman Secret

World Market are doing free shipping on Halloween Online 

http://www.worldmarket.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=4273961&camp=em:wk35onlinehalloween:eD:shop


----------



## Boo Baby

I didn't buy it today but just rec'd it today. Can't wait to mount the prop on my chimney on the outside of the house...


----------



## hallorenescene

boo baby, that is going to rock you putting that outside on your chimney. that is one show that terrified me.


----------



## Boo Baby

Me too...can't wait to put her up!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's an outstanding looking static prop! Who's she made by and does she have a prop name? I'd love to find her down here in the States at some point.

If you have a bedroom window that the kids can see as they approach your house, you could always use her inside too and make her look like she's floating above one of you bedroom beds. I have a second story bedroom facing the street that would work great for her...


----------



## Sleepersatty99

Well today i went to Spirit ang got the Night Digger.

then went to Part city and bought some meat hooks,severed limbs and head.

Oh and a butcher shop sign.

Here is a pic of the Digger.


----------



## ruinurself

Found this cool chandelier at a thrift store, 5 bucks... my beau Jordan (in the pic) bought the little tealights.


----------



## ruinurself

Its still all dusty.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Good find. It reminds me of Martha Stewarts only hers has the little pumpkins and what looks like painted pvc? under them.

Here is the link: 

http://www.marthastewart.com/portal...&backtourl=/photogallery/halloween-decorating


----------



## ruinurself

Thanks for the link! Thats cute


----------



## joossa

Gotta love the 99 Cent Only Store.... I picked up tons of scene setters and wall murals:


----------



## Jottle

Got my butcher shop items in from rhinomart.com. Great prices and pretty cheap shipping!


----------



## Deathbat

*SCORE!!! Michaels have their Valspar aerosol paints on clearance! I wiped them out of the Stone Effect premium enamel (Ideal for all my fellow monster mudders/yard haunters!)... regular price $8.99... listed on shelf as clearance $3.99... rang up at register $2.99!!! Get 'em while they're hot!!!*


----------



## madmangt

Deathbat said:


> *SCORE!!! Michaels have their Valspar aerosol paints on clearance! I wiped them out of the Stone Effect premium enamel (Ideal for all my fellow monster mudders/yard haunters!)... regular price $8.99... listed on shelf as clearance $3.99... rang up at register $2.99!!! Get 'em while they're hot!!!*




That's so funny! I bought ten cans from my Michaels last weekend! These also work great for a faster and easier tombstone effect (carve out the letters, paint them black, put a coat of flat grey on, and then hit them with these stone effects paint!) Usually this stuff is so expensive it is not worth it, but works great!


----------



## Faery_Tales

If any women want Halloween t-shirts, Target has a great collection. Bought two today. $10 each.


----------



## Boo Baby

I picked up a bag of bones today...its been an expensive Halloween season for me so far this year.


----------



## Boo Baby

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That's an outstanding looking static prop! Who's she made by and does she have a prop name? I'd love to find her down here in the States at some point.
> 
> If you have a bedroom window that the kids can see as they approach your house, you could always use her inside too and make her look like she's floating above one of you bedroom beds. I have a second story bedroom facing the street that would work great for her...


Sorry for the delay Spookie, I just saw your question. The props name is Scary Carrie and she is made by Distortions, I bought her directly online from Distortions Unlimited. I'm not sure if she is sold in any stores in the US but I haven't seen her here in Canada. I dealt with Janene at Distortions and she was great!!


----------



## Darth Sparrow

well I finally found the REALLY awesome changing portraits they had at 99 cents only. Unfortunately I got tired of traveling back and fourth to all 5 stores in my town, with no luck, and was lucky and walked into a grocery store and there they were like a beacon on AWESOMENESS. THey were 3 dollars a piece but I probably spent more then that in gas!!!

I got my awesome Cat statue for my haunted Mansion Pet cemetary replica. I got my bald cap with side hair for my hitchhiking ghost costume, and Today my motors came from Electronic Goldmine. WOO HOO

Tomorrow I am continuing the build of my PVC Fence. I drilled 288 holes today  Tommorrow I cut all the PVC and hopefully start assembling ;=)


----------



## ter_ran

Darth Sparrow said:


> well I finally found the REALLY awesome changing portraits they had at 99 cents only. Unfortunately I got tired of traveling back and fourth to all 5 stores in my town, with no luck, and was lucky and walked into a grocery store and there they were like a beacon on AWESOMENESS. THey were 3 dollars a piece but I probably spent more then that in gas!!!
> 
> I got my awesome Cat statue for my haunted Mansion Pet cemetary replica. I got my bald cap with side hair for my hitchhiking ghost costume, and Today my motors came from Electronic Goldmine. WOO HOO
> 
> Tomorrow I am continuing the build of my PVC Fence. I drilled 288 holes today  Tommorrow I cut all the PVC and hopefully start assembling ;=)


Glad you found them Darth! I have been checking back every other day for the haunted portraits and called a few other local 99 cent only stores with no luck!  

So its good to hear you have scored! I too would have paid $3 up to $5 a piece as they look awesome! Congrats on your find!


----------



## Guest

I picked up 3 of those portraits and reframed them this week I love them! I also picked up 3 Halloween CDs from the Dollar Tree that are actually really enjoyable to listen to with everything from Monster Mash, Thriller, Ghostbusters, Elvira and Werewolves of London on them. About 17 songs per CD. 

I then got a full size mannequin from a friend who works in fashion for free! Looks like my Witch Hazel may get a sister this year.


----------



## Jottle

Darth Sparrow said:


> well I finally found the REALLY awesome changing portraits they had at 99 cents only. Unfortunately I got tired of traveling back and fourth to all 5 stores in my town, with no luck, and was lucky and walked into a grocery store and there they were like a beacon on AWESOMENESS. THey were 3 dollars a piece but I probably spent more then that in gas!!!
> 
> I got my awesome Cat statue for my haunted Mansion Pet cemetary replica. I got my bald cap with side hair for my hitchhiking ghost costume, and Today my motors came from Electronic Goldmine. WOO HOO
> 
> Tomorrow I am continuing the build of my PVC Fence. I drilled 288 holes today  Tommorrow I cut all the PVC and hopefully start assembling ;=)


Which Grocery store?


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse

ter_ran said:


> Glad you found them Darth! I have been checking back every other day for the haunted portraits and called a few other local 99 cent only stores with no luck!
> 
> So its good to hear you have scored! I too would have paid $3 up to $5 a piece as they look awesome! Congrats on your find!


I went into a Dollar tree here in LA and they had all 4 of them and about 40 of each. I bought 1 of each thinking they'd be there. I went back a week later and they were ALL GONE.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Faery_Tales said:


> If any women want Halloween t-shirts, Target has a great collection. Bought two today. $10 each.



target's dollar spot also has halloween goodies. I picked up a set of 6 stamps, cheap-o white vamp teeth & a cool bat pen.


----------



## aero4ever

Just won auction on eBay for this:


----------



## LairMistress

Well, I wasn't going to do it, because I don't think I'll be doing much decorating (if any) this year. In the end, I just couldn't resist. I know it's cheesy, but it will be effective for the mid-age young kids anyway (and hopefully not too scary for the younger ones). I got the "Rising From the Grave Vampire" (pop-up with sound) from Kmart today. It needs work, and it's on the small side, but it'll do for now. I don't have much in the way of "movement" in my cemetery yet, so this is a decent start.


----------



## hallorenescene

ooohhhh, lair, i didn't see that prop at my kmart. please post pics if you can? thanks


----------



## housedragonmom

I found this today at GW. It has holes for shot glasses and the biggest part is an ice bucket. It also plays that song "How dry I am...". It's going to be an awesome tabletop hearse!


----------



## LairMistress

Sorry hallorenescene, I should have done that to start with.  It's here:










^ Face










^ Controls that show adding a foot pad for triggering, it's battery operated but you can plug it in; adapter and foot pad are both sold separately.



^ Video in action, it lasts all of about 30 seconds start to finish. It only says one thing. I did not weigh the unit down for the video, so it's jerky. It doesn't light up at all.

It's short, I guess it's only supposed to be a torso rising rather than a full body? It's exactly the same soundtrack and motion as Spirits' Rising From the Grave Zombie, which they sell for $39.99. Kmart's vampire is $24.99. If you're giving it a face lift anyway, Kmart's version is the way to go. Here's Spirit's: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-rising-frm-the-grave-zombie/ there's a video on their page, too.



hallorenescene said:


> ooohhhh, lair, i didn't see that prop at my kmart. please post pics if you can? thanks


----------



## Azrielle

Target has one of those pop up grave reapers for $19.99. Not bad, we bulit a coffin for him to rise out of...
http://www.target.com/Rising-From-T...om_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0


----------



## LairMistress

He looks like Grim, from The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy! (which is cool, IMO) Does it talk, too? Looks like it's made by Tekky, like the vampire. If it says the same thing, then that's a better deal, even if it does have blinking LED eyes (easy to fix that, snip snip).


----------



## Halloweenfan

I bought these lights, and they stopped working. If you are buying them for what they are, honestly, I wouldn't buy them. However, what I'm going to do is take the eye things off of it, and put it on another light set. Still though, the battery operation portion of these LED coloring changing lights broke on me. When it was working, the noise from the battery portion is so loud, and so annoying though, and the light show is literally like 10 seconds. They are sound activated though. I can't really understand it. These companies come up with such great ideas, and than ruin because of either battery operated, or too short of a light show.

http://www.target.com/LED-Color-Cha...om_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0


----------



## SimplyJenn

Halloweenfan, that is really disappointing. Did you try to take them back?


----------



## Giles

Target is really good about exchanges and refunds, at least they have always been good to me in the past.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Azrielle said:


> Target has one of those pop up grave reapers for $19.99. Not bad, we bulit a coffin for him to rise out of...
> http://www.target.com/Rising-From-T...om_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0


Is the motion fast or slow? Thx!


----------



## hallorenescene

lair, thanks for posting a picture. my sister has the zombie and loves it. i really like the vampire better. az, i'm gonna have to check out my target, i didn't see one of those. is it a vampire?


----------



## GiggleFairy

*RANT* The GW's in my area WILL NOT sell their Halloween merchandise until October 23rd. Apparently the regional manager wants a "Halloween theme" in their stores until that date. They have so many neat props, masks, decoration, etc., hanging around and not for sale. So . . . off to the Salvation Army I go! The Craigslist bites here and I didn't even find ONE garage sale. Boo-hoo! Boo-hoo-hoo!


----------



## Halloweenfan

SimplyJenn said:


> Halloweenfan, that is really disappointing. Did you try to take them back?


Today or tomorrow I'll take them back.


----------



## Shadowbat

Giles said:


> Target is really good about exchanges and refunds, at least they have always been good to me in the past.


Ours is absolutely terrible. You get such a hard time even with a receipt!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Got the Target rising from the grave reaper today. It's a nice prop I can mold into my theme.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Some GOODWILL purchases today*

Found some more cool stuff at my local GOODWILLs. Here's what I ended up getting. If you are curious about prices, I posted the info in my photo album picture descriptions.






































I also found a set of pewter candle holders with the finger rings for $1.99 each. And this sounds weird but I bought 2 packages of brown plastic rain gutters guards (5 to a pack, each 36 inches long), 3.99 each. I'm not sure what I will do with them but I'm thinking maybe using them in a tunnel overhead so that light and maybe low-lying fog can be pumped through it. That or maybe using them to create a floor grate with fog and red or green lighting coming up from underneath and calling it a radioactive water cooling area or something like that. I liked them cause they were lightweight plastic and already brown in color. The perforated surface could lend itself to all kinds of things really.

I just love the masks I found; the snake and Cletus are full head too. And the white haired wig was a great deal too. Still trying to decide what I'll put in the bell jar. Maybe a severed hand...or a shrunken head for my Carnival sideshow exhibit area. The hunchback doll will be part of my kid's nightmare bedroom.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW here are the 3 really giant reapers that are currently in my local GOODWILLs. I asked and they were $129 each. I think the Cowboy reaper was at Frontgate last year or the year before that, and selling for quite a bit more.


----------



## Azrielle

hallorenescene said:


> lair, thanks for posting a picture. my sister has the zombie and loves it. i really like the vampire better. az, i'm gonna have to check out my target, i didn't see one of those. is it a vampire?


No it's basically just a skeleton face. I think it's got decent movement and sound for 20 bucks...


----------



## Azrielle

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Is the motion fast or slow? Thx!


It pops up fast then goes down slow with a creepy laugh....its sound activated.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky, nice scores, and that snake really bites


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I scored another blow mold at my local Goodwill. Its not Halloween its christmas. Its a 12 inch or so Santa but, a blow mold is a blow mold.


----------



## IshWitch

I bought the light up Vampire sign from BL, will go great with the vampire theme of my party.
Now to find the right place to hang it!


----------



## snigglez

The only thing I got today was the playdough pack 80 mini cans for 9.99 at Costco.










I still have to get my candy and the Halloween Rubber Duckies for the ones who are really really small.

but for now that is it. 
Man I need to check out my local GoodWill again but They never have stuff that is cool for Halloween


----------



## kittyvibe

snigglez, I love your lady in white! Loooove the dress!


----------



## icyuod2

i found this today at my local antique store.
circa 1874


----------



## Zombie Sean

I'm pretty much done with buying anything large. Most of the stuff now will be filler. 

Yesterday, I went to Halloween Town and picked up some netting (which was meh, but cheap, so no biggie), a couple purple light bulbs (two for one), a strand of purple lights and some bloody hand prints to replace the older ones I've been using. 

Then I went to Michaels and picked up three large bags of moss to put on my porch and found these neat little strobe lights that play spooky sounds. They're nothing grand, but were only $8.00. I'm actually thinking of going back and buying more to put out in the yard for Halloween night (they're specifically for indoors, but one night outside won't hurt).


----------



## creepingdth

icyuod2, that stone is cool, what's that made of? looks real. very cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

could that be a real stone? what is engraved on it?


----------



## icyuod2

it's actually a real stone. somebodies white washed the front, the stone itself seems to be a white marble type stone (much heavier than concrete)
"in memory of emma.
dau. of francis and harriot lee
who died feb 20th 1874
age 21 years 9 months.

give joy or grief, give ---- or pain
take life and friends away
but hope to meet them all again
in that eternal day"

the gentleman i got it from, said they replaced the broken stone. (ie why he had it)
the grave is actually 1/2 hour away from my home (woodstock on)
i thought it super cool, na just think's its creepy.


----------



## hallorenescene

as long as there isn't a stone less grave, i think it's cool. have you gone since they replaced it and looked. would be interesting to see what they replaced it with.


----------



## creepingdth

oh cool, that was a real stone, congrats. today is my birthday and i am so happy to announce that i finally got some halloween goodies for my birthday, i'm 35 and have never gotten halloween stuff before though i keep asking for it, i got the shaking witch from walmart, and a "I love Halloween" tshirt that glows in the dark. i'm so happy. so that's what i had a daughter for, lol, she's the one that picked it all out, she's only 3.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

My last purchase was the Jane-in-the-Box from Walgreens. Because.... my Jack needed a friend?


----------



## discard

*pallet wood fence for free!!*

I got 31 pallets and even delivered for free. They are the start of my pallet wood fence. It took 10 minutes to do one section. Strip the back and cut off the top rail then drill the holes for the support rebar.

The stack of pallets.









One finished section. Still need to cut the tops at an angle.









discard


----------



## Deadna

creepingdth said:


> oh cool, that was a real stone, congrats. today is my birthday and i am so happy to announce that i finally got some halloween goodies for my birthday, i'm 35 and have never gotten halloween stuff before though i keep asking for it, i got the shaking witch from walmart, and a "I love Halloween" tshirt that glows in the dark. i'm so happy. so that's what i had a daughter for, lol, she's the one that picked it all out, she's only 3.


Happy Birthday...sounds like you had a great one, I could never get my family to buy me halloween items either for xmas/b-days.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Not prop or decor related but...

My little nephew (who loves Halloween) was having a birthday this week, so I got him this model kit. Does anyone remember model kits?










And since the store was having a sale, got this one for myself.










It lights up! I'm 10 years old! (No not really.) Sadly, no playing with toys until Halloween work is done.


----------



## creepingdth

thanks deadna for the birthday wish, i had a great time last night, decided to go out for a bit and they crowned me the halloween queen. it was such a great feeling, everyone telling me how awesome my yard was so far.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Well, being sent on a week long business trip. Driving by my choice (hate flying, and it doesn't really save me much time in this instance)

So, for the drive:










And, for the nights when I SHOULD be working on something but CAN'T....











Also bought the first 5 pumpkins of the year at the swap meat, and made arrangements with the farmer selling them to go pick up tons more when I get back.


----------



## printersdevil

I am sooooooo happy! Many of you know that I posted earlier in the week asking about Haunted Mansion. I felt like such an idiot after the responses. I didn't really realize that most of what I love really is HM stuff. I was just not familiar with it. I had tuned out all the threads knowing that I wasn't able to go to Calif. or Fl. and little did I realize all the great things in these threads.

I hate gorey or too scary. This is my thing---haunted with illusions. I don't know why I didn't realize this was what everyone was talking about. I know that the real stretching portraits and Hat Box Ghost and all the specifics are the things that are typically Disney, but the lenticular photos, illusion mirrors, etc. are all from Walt's inspiration.

Anyway, this morning, I found a listing on Craigslist that was just a few blocks from me. They wanted to sell everything as a lot, but I called and they broke things up.

This is all new in the box from after clearance at Target last year. 

I got the annimated witch portrait, skeleton Spirit Ball, Illusion Mirror, and two talking brother three d picture frames. They are so cool. They have the large skelly heads attached to the photo and they are animated. 

I got all of this for $35.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Great score printersdevil! You really made out!*


----------



## Howlatthemoon

I won the the Dept.56 Haunted Rails dining car off of Ebay! 

On a side note: I was in a Hobby Lobby last night and they did have Halloween! It appeared that a lot of it was sold already.


----------



## icyuod2

for the most part, i tend to steer clear of store bought halloween decorations, however this little witch just tugged on my heart strings.









pulled her outta the box and remembered why i steer clear of cheap mass marketed halloween decor.

my witch has got 2 right hands. 

sure hope the others aren't the same (2 left in the store) i've really grown attached in te short time she's been here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Icyuod2, nice young thing! She's got spooky eyes. Regarding the two right hands, at least it's better than 2 left feet and then she couldn't dance her spells around the cauldron. hehe.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice Craigslist find there Printersdevil. I don't recall seeing those handsome young men in the portraits before. Do they talk independently of each other. Curious what they say.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Shopko is already 50% off. They didn't have anything when I checked about 10 days ago. Now they are already condensing the Halloween dept. to make more room for Christmas. 

Christmas has 7 aisles compare to 4 for Halloween.

Christmas already ATE New Years Eve and Thanksgiving.....it needs to leave Halloween alone!


----------



## battygirl

Printers devil- Thank you for sharing the info about the haunted mansion brand. I just bought a skeleton lamp post holding a pumpkin at a yard sale and was wondering who made it. The box is the same as the ones in the photo (orange and black) So thanks!
I will try and get a picture of it. I got it for $7 which I thought was a steal.


----------



## battygirl

Here are my 2 yard sale finds...

A skeleton lamp post still in the box $7 and a witches broom candy holder that moves and cackles at the touch of a button on a remote $5


----------



## battygirl

As soon as I can get a pic of the broom I will!


----------



## sweet&sinister

icyuod2 said:


> for the most part, i tend to steer clear of store bought halloween decorations, however this little witch just tugged on my heart strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled her outta the box and remembered why i steer clear of cheap mass marketed halloween decor.
> 
> my witch has got 2 right hands.
> 
> sure hope the others aren't the same (2 left in the store) i've really grown attached in te short time she's been here.


That witch is so cute. Where could I find it? Thanks


----------



## mrhamilton234

I got a pretty sizable score today, as I hit up K-Mart and Walmart. 

K-Mart- Ghost Stories Makeup Kit (For the Zombie Jim Henson outfit), mini hanging reaper. 

Walmart-Four Halloween shirts (One white with several skulls on it, an orange pumpkin one for my brother, and two Halloweenie shirts with a skeletal dog, one for each of us) and a Gemmy skull (The last one they had).

Overall, not a bad haul, but K-Mart was already getting their Christmas crap out and their Halloween section was only a couple of aisles, one dominated by candy.

As for Walmart, I'll say this, it beats the crap out of last year, but it's still not as good as, let's say, 2008.


----------



## icyuod2

sweet&sinister said:


> That witch is so cute. Where could I find it? Thanks


i purchased her at crappy tire (canadian tire) way up here in london ontario.

that being said, its in a halloween internatinal box. (distributed by christmas international diamond bar ca. 91765)
made in china 06 2010

51" posable sitting witch.


----------



## printersdevil

When I picked up the big trash bag that the man put this all in, I found a sign I had forgotten about. It says Witch's To Do List and lists several things.

Batty girl, I am not saying these are Haunted Mansion brand, just in the vein of things from what i understand. All of this stuff came from Target last season.

Ghost of Spooky, they are called Dead Beat Brothers. They were in the box, but I think I had them already out when I took the pictures for here. They talk to each others. I have not listened to everything, but from what I heard, one will ask a question in the way of a joke and the other will answer and then they both laugh.

My husband lost his only brother last summer and we have dubbed the guys Jim and Larry after them. We have gotten a kick out of them. They are now gracing a wall right inside my entryway. The witch portrait is on another wall and I am making a guest book on a stand under her---I mean me. We have named her Felecia. Her eyes and mouth both move while she talks.

I just love these and feel it is my greatest find.

As you leave the entry way to the left is a hallway with two bedrooms and a bath. I have some family photos hanging on the walls and chose to leave them this year. We added numerous lenticular photos to the mix. Last year, I think we covered the walls with the cling backgrounds, but decided to go with just a spooky hall instead this year.


----------



## madammorrible

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Great score printersdevil! You really made out!*


I second that! Wow! I would love to get my hands on that crystal ball!


----------



## kittyvibe

That little witch was sold at a single Big Lots last year, they said it was old stock they found in the back but still they had $40 on her. I kept trying to get them to go half, lol, but after a few weeks of her sitting there I guess someone decided $40 was a good price and bought her.I did want her but not for $40 :/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You know Kittyvibe now that you mentioned BigLots! that's where I saw her last year too. LOL. My store had a few boxes of her and I looked at each one to see how she was painted and almost bought one, actually had it in my cart, but ended up putting her back because I still needed other things for my halloween setup and she really didn't fit in that year so spent the money elsewhere. I do like the look of her even though she's not animated as I recall.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the info on the Dead Beat Brothers prop Printersdevil. They are really cool especially knowing how they interact. And cool too that your husband and you have named them as you did.


----------



## printersdevil

I wish I would have bought the hanging witch from Collections Etc. It is sold out. I know that it is really cheaply made, but I could use another hanging one right now and it is sold out.


----------



## Scatterbrains

I bought a big box of screws at Home Depot and some fence slats...started and almost finished two coffins today


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*So my friend hooked me up with a one day only 35% friends and family coupon to Spirit Halloween. Then he calls me and says they have a $200 6ft swamp zombie on clearance for $69.97 and then 35% off of that!!! He also tells me there is a flaming head that was $30 that is on clearance for $10 and 35% off of that along with a few other things. Needless to say I ran right over. Got the swamp zombie the flaming head and a 1000 watt fogger and a few other odds and ends. Below is a pic of the zombie. He will look great in the tall trees in the Haunt*.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/lifesize-exclusive-swamp-zombie-prop-/


----------



## Deadna

GobbyGruesome said:


> Not prop or decor related but...
> 
> My little nephew (who loves Halloween) was having a birthday this week, so I got him this model kit. Does anyone remember model kits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the store was having a sale, got this one for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It lights up! I'm 10 years old! (No not really.) Sadly, no playing with toys until Halloween work is done.


Of course those are prop and decor related...I would love to add them to my collection! Show us the finished models when they are done


----------



## hallorenescene

printers devil, nice score
icy, i've always wanted one of those witches, but that sucks about major time on the hands
batty, that is a cool looking lamppost
spookie mama, love the swamp zombie.
deadna, boy do i remember the models. i always loved doing them


----------



## Guest

Spooki got a zooooooooombie!


----------



## Tumblindice

Spookilicious mama said:


> *So my friend hooked me up with a one day only 35% friends and family coupon to Spirit Halloween. Then he calls me and says they have a $200 6ft swamp zombie on clearance for $69.97 and then 35% off of that!!! He also tells me there is a flaming head that was $30 that is on clearance for $10 and 35% off of that along with a few other things. Needless to say I ran right over. Got the swamp zombie the flaming head and a 1000 watt fogger and a few other odds and ends. Below is a pic of the zombie. He will look great in the tall trees in the Haunt*.
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/lifesize-exclusive-swamp-zombie-prop-/


Nice score Spooky!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice going Spookilious Mama. My SH had that same swamp zombie in their clearance area a few weeks back, similarly priced, and I was so tempted to get him but had just bought the Uncle Charley, a coffin and a flaming skull (wonder if it's the same as yours). I think the website picture looks better than the picture on the box of the swamp zombie. Now that I passed him up he would have made a nice addition to my swamp now that I have the voodoo lady. Kind of picture both of them in the swamps in Louisiana or such.


----------



## Zombie Sean

Spookilicious mama said:


> *So my friend hooked me up with a one day only 35% friends and family coupon to Spirit Halloween. Then he calls me and says they have a $200 6ft swamp zombie on clearance for $69.97 and then 35% off of that!!! He also tells me there is a flaming head that was $30 that is on clearance for $10 and 35% off of that along with a few other things. Needless to say I ran right over. Got the swamp zombie the flaming head and a 1000 watt fogger and a few other odds and ends. Below is a pic of the zombie. He will look great in the tall trees in the Haunt*.
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/lifesize-exclusive-swamp-zombie-prop-/


I hate you!  

That's awesome. Nice grab.


----------



## kittyvibe

wow spookiliciousmama, thats an awesome deal you got there! Color me green !


----------



## z0mb13

*great garage sale find!!!*

My wife went garage sale shopping this past weekend and when she came home she had the greatest surprise for me and only for $1.00 she picked up a complete set of the beetlejuice cartoon toys that came from Burgerking I think it was around 1990. I started to scream all crazy and my kids thought I had gone nuts but to me this was the best gift!!!! especially as a surprise! well couldn't get the camera to work  but I found some pictures on the net of what I got but mine don't have the plastic wrappers they are loose!


----------



## kittyvibe

omg, Im screaming right along with you, thats just mind boggling awesome!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice going Spookilious Mama. My SH had that same swamp zombie in their clearance area a few weeks back, similarly priced, and I was so tempted to get him but had just bought the Uncle Charley, a coffin and a flaming skull (wonder if it's the same as yours). I think the website picture looks better than the picture on the box of the swamp zombie. Now that I passed him up he would have made a nice addition to my swamp now that I have the voodoo lady. Kind of picture both of them in the swamps in Louisiana or such.


*Thanks everyone! Actually between the clearance and the 35% off coupon my $200 Zombie came out to $44  Hes made really well and reminds me of my big Reaper i got the same way last year. He was originally 200 on sale and used my 35% off coupong as well. I like the zombie because I can change up the outfit if I want in the future. My flaming skull is called something like light up spirit or something like that, big skull head with black hood that has a flame inside. $ 30 originally on clearance for $10 and ended up being $7 with coupon *


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Spirit Halloween bargains*

While looking around my local SPIRIT HALLOWEEN store today, I found the Hang Up Bat (battery operated LED with flashing red eyes), has a Try Me button BTW, deeply discounted. Reg. 9.99, on sale 6.98, now 3.47. I bought a half dozen to line my bat cave with. 

My store also had several Nox Arcana CDs on sale. I picked up the Grimm Tales for 6.98 and Shadow of Ravens for 8.98. 

I also saw 2 Gemmy Halloween Lights and Sounds systems, marked down to $99. The clearance table still had quite a bit on it but a lot of what I saw last time in the store was gone. They had a kicking legs prop for $20. A number of other large props like Haunted Scarecrow, Zombie Farmer, Executioner, 2 different witches, the Countess and a few other ones. Of course each store will vary in what's available. I was also in a newly opened location and they didn't seem to have any older props or extra inventory on older mdse so keep that in mind if you have a few locations in your area.


----------



## BaronGraves

A couple of Beistle die cut decorations on eBay...already know where they are going.

Also, a Happy Halloween cardboard garland, another rubber bat from Target.


----------



## Zombie Sean

I was very disappointed today. I went to Big Lots and didn't see anything great. Did purchase two gravestones for $6, but that was it. I then went to Dollar Tree and Family Dollar (all three were located in the same strip mall), but didn't see anything I liked. 

At that point, I decided to drive all the way out to the only Halloween Express in the valley. It was raining, roads were poor and they had absolutely nothing I wanted. Even the decorations they had weren't wonderful and some priced higher than what I've seen at other locations. 

Pissed me off! So I'm going to the Halloween Town store tomorrow. I went there Saturday and liked that they had.


----------



## moonbaby345

a string of skull lights and a package of shroud(not creepy cloth)from Family Dollar store.The shroud was only $1 and much bigger than the creppy cloth.


----------



## hallorenescene

at wal-mart i found a gray pair of lounger pants with black bats on them for $6.00 that can be used as scrubs for work. they had different styles, and i liked the skull ones the best, but they didn't have my size. so i got my second choice. i also got a hand that wiggles and can pass for a burned arm. it will go well with my guy who looks like he has a burnt face. he is a static prop and now will have an animated arm
as far as props in stores, i haven't found a whole lot i want either. about the only 3 props i would like to have that are around here are, a butler, a broom riding witch, and a grave riser. oh, and a couple of blowmolds of course


----------



## Angelique_NM

*Web Decoration*

A few days ago I bought this decoration from Sparties for around $8. It's up right now in the room we are going to have our Halloween party in and it is advertised in the latest Spotlight Halloween Catalogue at the moment. It has a sheer fabric with a black painted web and a spider made from a felt type of material with glitter on it. It's in the corner of the room with a little lamp behind it which gives it a spooky silhouette when it's dark in there 










angelique_nm


----------



## HoflyLoster

Heres the few things I bought last week. We went to the city (3 hours away) for my sisters surgery and I tagged along for some shopping. Had heard of one local halloween store, but when we got there we found 3 halloween stores. Needles to say I was excited, especially since one of them was a huge Spirit store!! Heres the pics!

These guys are from Spirit










2 styro heads(2.99 each) and new halloween throws(4.99 each)










These are from wallmart. The skull lights are motion activated and they play the halloween theme. They were 14.99 at walmart and 24.99 at spirit!










Dollarama, same rats at spirit were 5 bucks!!










Homesense 12.99$ and I LOVE IT!! Its now on my mantle!









and last but not least from a small Halloween store I found this guy.....







THE COUNT! for 299$ Wich I thought was a great deal. He is one of the creepiest props I've seen in awhile. He is set up in our computer room and my dad had to cover the prop with his cape because he felt like he was 'watching him'. lol!


----------



## Stranger With Candy

He's quite lovely.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Hofly, I like your Count. He's cute.


----------



## hallorenescene

hofly, those are nice finds, and that count would give me the willies. sweet


----------



## Deadna

I walked into CVS today and scanned my card and out popped a $5 off halloween decor coupon so I picked up this little guy...he sings Thriller and dances a cute little zombie dance!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture51570-thriller-mummy-cvs.jpg


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Love love loving that count! I always want to get him and never can get the nerve to spend the money  good for you he is a great addition to any haunt*


----------



## kittyvibe

Spookymama do you remember the price on the Countess ? I wanted her last year but sold out before the sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HoFlyLoster, the Count rates up there among my all time favorite looking props from Gemmy too. I'm excited for you. He should make a great addition to your haunt. I just love his face and his costuming is nice too. He's just creepy. I don't see him around the stores any more so he would be quite a find in my neighborhood.

Deadna, I went into CVS today to look for the Peanuts Schroeder halloween figure (no luck) and did a scan of my card too. But this time didn't get lucky again with the halloween coupon. I wonder how those get spit out. Apparently not the same coupons on the same day across the country. hmmm. I did find out that the machine only lets you print out coupons once a day. Hope to still get lucky with another $5 off before the week and costume sale is over. 

Kittyvibe I think maybe you confused Spookilicious Mama with me with. I mentioned seeing two Countess' in my Spirit on my last visit. And no I don't recall what she was selling for on clearance. I'm down that way frequently and can look next time though. For some reason I'm thinking it was around $99 but might be confusing it with another prop. I'm also not sure whether there was a further discount at the register. Certainly with a 20% off coupon on top of the clearance price it gets even sweeter.


----------



## slash

Ghost of Spookie that count HoFlyLobster has is not from gemmy he is from gag studios you are talking about Count Igor he is made by gemmy the count she has is much better and scarier then the one gemmy makes IMO!


----------



## kittyvibe

what slash said, and sorry GOS, I mem-blurred after hitting the next page, lol. :3 $99 would be awesome but I think the managers and store workers around here are buying the good large props.


----------



## nightbeasties

I found the apron I want at the grocery store! I'd only seen it online before.










Gah I hope it's still there when I go back for it, it's less at the store, and no shipping cost.


----------



## tlc102462

*Skeleton with Organ*

Just finished my skeleton that will be playing an organ (in my garage since my hard is PACKED, can't fit another thing!!)

He is rebarred onto the seat!! Found the tux w/ tails on Ebay!! (Of course a Bucky skeleton!)


----------



## SimplyJenn

Wow he looks really good tlc


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tux -- Simply love that tux! Very cool it has tails too. I would have never thought of adding appliques to a jacket to create a magician coat. I don't really sew. Thanks for posting your ebay find tlc102462, I might play around with that idea for my carnival magician prop next year.


CVS Card coupon -- BTW I picked up a cheap mask at CVS this morning I want to modify. I ran my CVS card through their scanner and it printed out a $5 off coupon for halloween. Yesterday it didn't but it did for someone else yesterday. Could have used my coupon yesterday on a costume I picked up.


CVS Flameless LED lantern -- BTW this week they featured the 9.99 flameless LED lantern in their advertiser. I posted a pic of it earlier and it looks kind of western or early century (see their ad). The 9.99 price is their regular pricing, so it's not on sale. However maybe because the advertiser called more attention to it, I noticed that all lanterns that were in one of my CVS's has now sold out of it. I was hoping it would be kind of lost on the shelf and they would do a Fall mdse markdown. Anyway, just thought I'd give an alert to anyone thinking about picking one of these up and let you know they may not be around much longer.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*So I FOUND this tonight in my sons closet, I had forgotten I put it there I had gotten it as a gift years ago and never took them out! What a surprise when I found them it was like finding an old friend I looked them up and some places the go for over $100  Anyway so happy and wanted to share this great find Universal Silver Screen Edition Universal Monsters Little Big Heads. Each one is about 4 inches tall!*










*This is who is in here:

Bride of Frankenstein
Frankenstein
Creature from he Black Lagoon
Phantom of the Opera 
Invisible Man
The Mummy 
Wolfman
Dracula
Son of Frankenstein
This Island Earth
Different Phantom of theOpera
Hunchback of NotreDame
Mole People
Different Mummy
The Creature Walks among us*


----------



## printersdevil

Great find spookilicious mama! They are wonderful!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh tlc, i love him. his tux is bad to the bones.
spooky mama, those are adorable. i love them


----------



## GiggleFairy

nightbeasties said:


> I found the apron I want at the grocery store! I'd only seen it online before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gah I hope it's still there when I go back for it, it's less at the store, and no shipping cost.


What store did you find the apron in? Curious if we have them in the south . . .


----------



## talkingcatblues

Hey, Spookilicious mama, they have some of those in the window display at my local thrift shop (although unfortunately they're not for sale)!

I love your file name... 

spookilicious-mama-albums-halloween-2010-picture51742-look-what-i-found-my-sons-closet-i-got-years-ago-agift-never-took-them-out-each-one-about-4-inches-tall-lol-i-so-excited-find-them.jpg


----------



## aero4ever

Here's some of my recent purchases:


----------



## hallorenescene

aero, those are very nice finds
giggles, nice apron


----------



## SimplyJenn

aero... is that a guy sitting in an entertainment center in the background? the grayish guy in the black thing? That is such a major cool idea and it looks awesome.

Here is what I found today... squeal. The pic does not do it justice. Everthing is such high quality and looks like new.


----------



## aero4ever

SimplyJenn said:


> aero... is that a guy sitting in an entertainment center in the background? the grayish guy in the black thing? That is such a major cool idea and it looks awesome.


He's actually a garden statue that came from Design Toscano http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/DB383020.do My sister got him for my birthday one year and I couldn't bring myself to put him outside where he might get broken and lighten up from the sun so he sits under my tv all year.


----------



## moonbaby345

Well,went to check anthor Walgreens in my area to look for that Jack In The Box to go with my Jane and they only had one left!(and no Jane's)boy did I get lucky!I'm so glad I found them both this year since last year they were sold out
last year.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Well, I didn't buy this (Target, $29.99) but I thought it was fantastic! Nice detail... maybe after Halloween I will get lucky.


----------



## Dminor

Here's what I got!

http://tekkytoys.com/support/hallowVideo.php?productID=24

I'm going to hack it to disable the speaker and mount it to a different picture. Hopefully the motor is strong enough to handle the excess weight.


----------



## hallorenescene

jenn, it looks like christmas
spiders, good luck, hope you get it
diminor, that is a cool concept


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was in a ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS to see if they had gotten in any Gemmy products this year, answer no; at least not yet. I ended up picking up "Encyclopedia of Haunted Places: Ghostly Locales from Around the World". Thought it would make interesting halloween reading and maybe a story or two will be the seeds for a haunt theme down the road.

They also had a nice $10 white styrofoam pirate with a red skull cap, black eye patch, shackles, a partial rib cage and skeleton hands. He had pretty long red and black guaze clothing and I decided his extreme light weight would be great for making him a pirate up on a mast or crows nest. Really nothing else of halloween interest though.


----------



## Dminor

Here's a video of the prop, now that I've had my way with it!

YouTube - Possessed portraits


----------



## hallorenescene

wow dminor, looks great. that should send a chill down someones spine


----------



## nightbeasties

CreepySpiders said:


>


I love how they say it's ominous on the package, lol. As opposed to those hanging unalarming mummies. 



GiggleFairy said:


> What store did you find the apron in? Curious if we have them in the south . . .


It's called Fred Meyer, and it might be a NorthWest chain of stores. However, Amazon has it! Ritz Skeleton Apron


----------



## Angelique_NM

*Toys R Us and Cheap As Chips Purchases*

Yesterday I went to Toys R Us and Cheap as Chips to check out the Halloween stock. I got the 31 piece graveyard kit from Toys R Us, it was on sale for $24.49, the ghost prop and a puffy mesh light Up pumpkin. At Cheap as Chips I got a string of colour changing skull lights for $5, a piece of black bat tinsel and a piece of Jackolantern tinsel for $1.50 each 










Here's the graveyard kit. All the pieces were packed into a hollowed out gravestone.










And another couple of photos of the graveyard kit:










Here's a photo of everything together on the porch and the Pumpkin light switched on at night.










angelique_nm


----------



## RCIAG

CreepySpiders said:


> Well, I didn't buy this (Target, $29.99) but I thought it was fantastic! Nice detail... maybe after Halloween I will get lucky.


Well I DID buy it yesterday!

They only had 2 left. The looks I got walking around Target with the thing!!


----------



## TNBrad

CreepySpiders said:


> Well, I didn't buy this (Target, $29.99) but I thought it was fantastic! Nice detail... maybe after Halloween I will get lucky.


I got one of these and the pulled section of the foam from the back and placed the monster in a bush in it (from Big lots) and re moved the eyes for now. The hung it on the door in my hallway so when someone opens or closes a door to hard he goes off (especially the bath room door) ;-))


----------



## hallorenescene

to funny tnbrad. nice finds everyone


----------



## talkingcatblues

aero4ever said:


> He's actually a garden statue that came from Design Toscano http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/DB383020.do


Oooh - I want this!

http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/CL4864.do


----------



## magicmatt

I bought the Gemmy animated chainsaw last night on amazon. came to about $39. Should have gotten the only on party city had when it was $30, but oh well.

I also ordered from Buy Costumes for the first time. Got some scene setter style ghosts to hang up in the indoor portion of the haunt. Also got a leatherface style 1/2 face mask. Both cost me only $5.99, including shipping! I had a $10 off $10 coupon that I got.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*World Market, Big Lots! & thank you*

Must thank Ekroliko for posting the coupon for (CostPlus) World Market in the coupon discount area. I was driving by one of their locations today and remembered the coupon and so stopped in. Last year I found a number of items I really liked and have to say this year was no exception. Thanks to the coupon I picked up those cute skeleton string lights that I missed out on last year and at a good savings. Just love the look of these. I took a few pics while I was there and will post them tomorrow under the Shopping thread. Some really nice stuff like witches and skeletons (some a bit pricy, but the coupon while it still is good, really helps bring the cost down).

Thanks again Ekroliko.


BTW I decided at the last minute to check out BIG LOTS!. They were pulling all their halloween area mdse and moving some stuff up to the front for the sale this weekend. Hadn't been in to BIG LOTS! this halloween season actually. I already had the Dracula Bar sign and several haunted hedges so didn't think I'd find much. 

Right now they have a 20% off your entire purchase coupon, good thru Sat. nite I believe (again see the coupon discount area). BTW they had the 10-bulb flicker light strand (black wiring too) in stock $9 and haunted hedges $10. Saw some of the Dracula signs still $15 and GID 5 foot bluckies $15. But with the 20% off coupon on everything in the halloween area (decor) that ends up being a pretty good price on them. In fact a bit better than next week's ad if I'm not mistaken. Looks like things will be selling out soon so stop in if you think you might find something you want.

Almost forgot to mention that I found great half whisky barrels in the garden section. The barrel was a brown color and the "metal" bands were grayish silver. I liked the fact that it was made of light weight plastic. Nice size too and when I flipped it over to see what the price was, it had been marked down to $15. With the 20% off coupon it was a great price at $12. I had been searching for a pirate ship crow's nest and finally had a solution. That in itself was worth the stop in.


----------



## The Red Hallows

*Molds...oh yeah!*

*
We stalk all thirft stores for great finds. Today, we had a great find. 

Two doll molds. We bought only the heads. But, here's one.

4.99 for the smaller one and 6.99 for the larger one. *


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Wow. That's pretty cool as is. You could almost use it like the "reverse busts" in Disney's haunted mansion and see if the face follows you...


----------



## Darth Sparrow

OK friends GO TO Michaels ASAP if you need foam pumpkins cause they are half off!!! Also there is a large selection of frames that are buy one get one for a penny! I was able to get 4 perfect frames for my stretching portraits for 40.02 ;-) and I got one of the big ravens .... They were half off too!! Today's paper had a 50 % off of one item good today only so go get some stuff before it's gone :-D


----------



## witchymom

i got the 5' animated witch from Target - online she was $91 (and i had a $10 gift card from buying my kid a new cell phone + free shipping which means i paid $81). she was $130 in the store! (really glad i didnt buy her at the store when i saw her!)

I cant wait till she comes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Darth Sparrow said:


> OK friends GO TO Michaels ASAP if you need foam pumpkins cause they are half off!!! Also there is a large selection of frames that are buy one get one for a penny! I was able to get 4 perfect frames for my stretching portraits for 40.02 ;-) and I got one of the big ravens .... They were half off too!! Today's paper had a 50 % off of one item good today only so go get some stuff before it's gone :-D


Thanks for the tip! Leaving now.


----------



## bobzilla

Billy Bones MIB for $5 bones


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bobzilla said:


> Billy Bones MIB for $5 bones



Hey Bobzilla, you are the luckiest guy I know in finding stuff. Any chance you'd be willing to sell old Billy Bones to a fellow haunter??? PM me if you're willing to part. Thanks.


----------



## kittyvibe

GOS- can you tell me the dimensions of the whiskey barrel? I am not entirely happy with my bucket for my rum drinking pirate and am wondering if this is a good size. :3


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kittyvibe, sorry we were out all day and didn't get home til now or would have answered sooner. 

It measures 12" H, 19-3/4" dia. at top, 14-3/4" dia. at bottom. IMO great for a crow's nest on a pirate mast. Printing on bottom says drill hole for drainage. It's made of some sort of plastic-like composite material, maybe foam based? It's pretty light weight so perfect for the crows nest. As I mentioned before it was in the garden area marked down to $15. BTW the SKU on my register receipt was 210018843.


----------



## hallorenescene

that billy bones is a riot. it would be fun to put a cat below it.


----------



## kittyvibe

GOS, that looks great and thanks for the info. You did save me a trip though, I think 1 foot tall is too small for my prop build.  I wish it were bigger /sniffles


----------



## MinnieCo

I decided to take a break from my graveyard this year, so the Body Bag I bought and hanging mummy are still in their boxes, but I did find a "friendlier" item I've been wanting for years. The 5 ft blow up Mickey Pumpkin from the Disney store had finally dropped from $100.00 to $59.00. I was so dang excited!!


----------



## lzrdsgal

2 rolls of tape


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Bought the boy's clothes for costumes at Savers. 

Is it me or has their used clothing prices went way up the last two years or so?


----------



## Sauron the Great

Took the plunge and bought a $20 400W fogger from Wal-Mart and scored 2 $9.99 fogger timers from Target. Still have a 20% coupon from Spirit that is begging to be used! Demonica is on my radar....


----------



## icyuod2

Heres my big score for the weekend.
A box of various sized lion head pulls.








Discontinued stock, free from a good friends place of employment.
Gotta love it when other people are looking out for your props best interest.


----------



## talkingcatblues

icyuod2 said:


> Heres my big score for the weekend.
> A box of various sized lion head pulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discontinued stock, free from a good friends place of employment.
> Gotta love it when other people are looking out for your props best interest.


Nice - that looks great!!


----------



## icyuod2

thank you!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Stopped by Target this morning and picked up the Tombstone Lifter (because $49.99 is the lowest price that I've seen for him anywhere.)


----------



## icyuod2

my better 1/2 dragged this little sweetheart home at lunchtime.
(i'm very impressed, i think my halloween cheer is finally rubbing off on her)








$9.99 from shoppers drug mart (canada)
12" tall and the eyes pulsate on and off.


----------



## mchelem

I bought a ground fogger today at halloween city 25% off regular price and then a 20% off coupon that they weren't supposed to let me use, but the girl did anyway. Total for the 59.99 fogger? 36.99. Not bad for a ground fogger. 
I really wanted to build the ice chest chillers I have seen on here but have no energy right now (I have no idea why its called MORNING sickness-I have it all day and all night!), so maybe next year. Everything so far has been store bought with the exception of my cemetery columns. 

Next task: pictures!


----------



## Shebear1

I am so excited I can barely restrain myself! Yesterday after work, I got the urge to stop by my friendly, neighborhood Spirit Halloween store - just to look around. What to my wondering eyes should I see, but a spirit ball tucked back in a dark corner of the store and covered in dust. Understand that I have been trying to find one for the past two years, and they have either been way too expensive, or the store "had just sold the last one they had in stock". (Yeah, right!) 

Anyway, I took a deep breath and asked one of the salespeople if it was for sale. He told me that it was on clearance. My heart jumped! Dare I ask? Well, I did, and nearly fell over in a dead faint when he told me that it was on sale for $4.95!!!!!!! Not wanting to appear over-anxious, I asked him if it actually worked for that price, and he said yes, but that they were being discontinued. Needless to say I bought it on the spot.

Just goes to show that we should never ignore those little voices in our heads! Sometimes they actually know what they're talking about!


----------



## Scatterbrains

Went up on the base to the BX and they had their Halloween on sale already, so I picked up 4 400W foggers at $15 a piece. They're nice and small, so I can use them in a variety of props


----------



## Scatterbrains

UnOrthodOx said:


> Bought the boy's clothes for costumes at Savers.
> 
> Is it me or has their used clothing prices went way up the last two years or so?


I haven't made it to Savers yet....any good Halloween stuff in there? Do they still have a ton of styrofoam heads?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shebear1, congrats on the Spirit Ball purchase. What character was inside and how are you planning on using it? I agree BTW on listening to that little voice. Found some great items myself when I made that sudden unplanned stop. 

Scatterbrains, good price on those foggers, especially before holiday.

icyuod2, wonderful luck on the lion's head pulls. It never would have occured to me to use them on a coffin. My coffins are pretty plain, and I like how the pulls dressed it up. BTW that little present from the wife is so cute. I've seen owls similar but without lit eyes.

The only thing I've picked up recently was a half dozen pool noodles that I saw at a 99¢ Only Store. My BigLots! sold out of them a while back and I still need to put together a witch doctor so figured I shouldn't wait any longer. I am picking up a small battery-operated BBQ rotissary fan from SurLaTable today that's on clearance for $5.99 figuring I can use it in a cauldron with my bubble fogger to send the bubbles upwards. Pretty much down to the final touches.


----------



## SURT666

I got a Nosferotu on craigslist for $100. I also picked up these heavy duty 4 foot stacks of skulls $50 for all 4 of them. I've never seen them anywhere before. Does anyone know anything about them? Who they are made by or where they are sold? They look like they may have come from a haunted house or something. They are a rubbery mold that is filled with a high density foam in the back. Also does anyone have any good ideas of what I could make out of them? I'm not most creative person?


----------



## hallorenescene

surt, they would be great in a witch dotor theme


----------



## Warlord Blade

Or as the corners to a sarcophagus or crypt accents...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Surt, nice finds there especially for the price. My favorite vampire prop and those skull columns are really cool too.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Michael's had a lemax house with venus fly traps around it that was regular priced $70. I got it for $10, because the lights were out on it. That is a good thing.


----------



## printersdevil

I love those skulls!


----------



## just_Tim

got a few things from ups today,nice when it all comes at the same time


clown head and machete from Halloween Asylum

grimrot from ebay


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow and what to do with those skull stacks...?

Send them to me!! Great finds all! *


----------



## aero4ever

Found him at Spirit. He didn't have a lantern so they gave me 10% off.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*aero4ever so cool! I got this retro foam light up frankie*


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, those are great finds
aero, that is one creepy guy, nice find. good thing those sellers didn't know who they were dealing with, i mean, what haunter doesn't have some form of a lantern around. lol.
spooky mama, that is a cool frankies head. i would be inclined to make a prop out of him. and i think gris is ignoring us so don't expect any pats on the back from him. lol.


----------



## Sauron the Great

Could not pass up a 700W fogger at Spencers WITH a timer............ $40


----------



## kittyvibe

wooww Spookymama, I love your Frankie head!


----------



## BlueFrog

I finally have a cave rat! I am ashamed to admit I finally resorted to eBay to get him, but I have him and he's cooler than I remembered. Even with shipping, he was 1/3 less than list price so I didn't do too badly.

Of course, now I have to find the version with the rat coming out of a human head so the quest will continue...


----------



## Tumblindice

Waited until this was less than half price. Wanted it since last year well worth the wait.


----------



## creepingdth

very cool where did you get it?


----------



## Boo Baby

Nice find Tumblin...

I picked up an old/antique looking crib for my zombie babies...


----------



## madammorrible

BlueFrog said:


> I finally have a cave rat! I am ashamed to admit I finally resorted to eBay to get him, but I have him and he's cooler than I remembered. Even with shipping, he was 1/3 less than list price so I didn't do too badly.
> 
> Of course, now I have to find the version with the rat coming out of a human head so the quest will continue...


If you want I could pack up the one the old man killed and threw in the trash can. Of course you'd have to find your own head for him to crawl out of.


----------



## icyuod2

Boo Baby!! said:


> Nice find Tumblin...
> 
> I picked up an old/antique looking crib for my zombie babies...


i picked up a zombie baby today. (creeping tommy2009)
went and checked out the spirit store (first year here in london)
and its my first zombie baby.
picked up a green lazer/fan and dental mirror.
and my best store, 5volt 4 amp and 12 volt 4 amp power supplies (wallwarts) for $1.95 each from forest city surplus. (picked up 3 of each)


----------



## yarddisplay

I ordered a wireless microphone system to make my undead wizard (Me) a little more intimidating!!!


----------



## jenscats5

Got a 9' rope spiderweb from Craigslist last weekend along with a light-up skull....

Have a line on 2 ghouls I'm interested in, so I hope they email me back!


----------



## bozz

Flower factory has some nice hanging props at 50 % off......$ 7 with poseable arms........I'm gonna pick up a few today. They have a very nice looking creepy Pumkin head and reaper one........really dig the poseable arms.........easy to hang anywhere.


----------



## kittyvibe

nice score Tumblin! Bluefrog- Is the skull with rat the one with flowers or something on it too? I think Ive seen a skull with the rat popping out of its eye but for the life of me I cant recall where! I want to say in this order- maybe Target, or Michaels, perhaps Walgreens.  

I have to comment for my mothers recent buys- She got the Gemmy Dracula though he isnt working perfect, he at least talks and does some movement. Also found a MIB gag studios The Count at Party City.The guy said he was sitting in their storage for 2 years. She didnt have the $15 off coupon I told her to bring before but her purchase was about $150 plus tax.

I got my skull cake pan from Michaels finally, I called ahead and they said he was not there but he was!  Also a couple of those door panels from walmart, the snake one and the skelly one, had to try 3 different walmarts before finding them. A large owl from there as well. 

Some blacklight fixtures from Big Lots for $7 and their large faux plants were 75% off, so I got 3 large plants for my Pirate area. They are Palm tree varietys and about 5 feet tall.  Were $9 -12 each.


----------



## creepingdth

on my way to a neighboring town an hour away, found a craiglist add for two totes of stuff, says they've got 20 gid 4-5 feet skeletons for a buck or two each, and some of the big hairy spiders, and other misc. stuff. hope it's all great and hope i can fit it all in the car.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

On eBay yesterday, I scored a 'Germottin' troll mask (produced by Morbid Industries.) Won't do anything with it this year, but I do have some ideas for 2011.


----------



## Tumblindice

creepingdth said:


> very cool where did you get it?


Grandin Road online


----------



## bozz

*Got these cool hangers today at FF*

Got these 2 cool 5' poseable arm hanging props from Flower Factory today 50 % off.....($7 ea)........nice quality garments with thick foam rubber pumkin heads.........kinda looks like Sam without his burlap bag on his head..........lol. His hands are solid hard plastic. Had my eye's on these before. Good day today........pick up some Black label premium fog juice at the Guitar center.......buy one gallon for $ 24.99 and get one free........(more than I'll ever use)................also scored the movie " Trick-R-Trick " at the libary...........woohoo...........my favorite flick !!! See pics below....>>>>http://www.flowerfactory.com/t-saleflyer.aspx


----------



## BlueFrog

kittyvibe, this is the skull rat I'm talking about. I just can't see paying $30 to acquire it.


----------



## kittyvibe

BlueFrog said:


> kittyvibe, this is the skull rat I'm talking about. I just can't see paying $30 to acquire it.


oh gross! lol, I havent seen that one before.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> kittyvibe, this is the skull rat I'm talking about. I just can't see paying $30 to acquire it.



That is kind of cool effect but I watched the YouTube Video of it in action and don't really like the way the rat and the skull's teeth interfere with each other. Figure it will break sooner than later as a result.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kittyvibe, nice price on those BigLots! faux tropicals. For that price I might take a look at what's left a in my stores. I have a jungle Skull Island theme in the works and it's nice to add some large plants like that. I bought some faux red Canna potted plants from BigLots! a year or two ago during a summer clearance and the plants are pretty nice especially when they are so deeply discounted.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, gotta say at first i was grossed out by the rat idea. but after awhile it grows on you. i wish it would come out squeaking or saying something like...i cleaned this one to the bone. lol. i have a rat caught in a trap, a rat eating out of a tin can, a rat in a coffee cup, and a rat laying on his back complaining about musta ate to much cause he doesn't feel good [all animated]. i always put a box of rat poison by him. i also have 2 rats chewing on a heart. i don't know, maybe if i see this rat i should grab him too. after halloween that is, and if i can afford him.


----------



## wizardmario

That was very kool


----------



## mchelem

Halloween city has tombstones buy one get one free and I had a 20% off coupon. Got 2 tombstones for 6.09.


----------



## icyuod2

i just couldn't help myself. went back and picked up 2 more zombie babies.

creeping tommy 2009, slaytime 2009,hungry harold 2010








had this idea, they would look 100x cooler if i dress them is real babycloths (distressed of course)


----------



## LadyRohan

I went to Party city and bought a blacklight and a spider victim. I was only to get the blacklight but I couldn't help myself! I was tempted to buy tombstones. They were buy 2 get one free but I need to stay focused. We have a party to host. No wonder why my hubby puts me on a short leash during Halloween & Christmas. I can't help myself. LOL


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Kittyvibe, nice price on those BigLots! faux tropicals. For that price I might take a look at what's left a in my stores. I have a jungle Skull Island theme in the works and it's nice to add some large plants like that. I bought some faux red Canna potted plants from BigLots! a year or two ago during a summer clearance and the plants are pretty nice especially when they are so deeply discounted.


I first went to the CS desk and the girl said theres nothing left. (plants wise) I looked around and there were a bunch on a top shelf in the back of the store. No sales prices on them, but I asked to get one scanned. It rang up the discounted price, so make sure to look around and have them scan them. I dont know if it was a temporary sale or clearanced but it was a really good deal, I wanted more but $30 was enough for me to spend.


----------



## LaBruja

I got a cute (?) rubber skelly..actually really nice for a small rubber skelly..for 97 cents plus tax at the Goodwill..I needed cheering up.Got hit in the face at work today ,right on the brow bone in the inside corner of my right eye..I am gonna have a shiner for Halloween :-( Plus it hurts like hell. 
They had two Christmas blow molds there some of you might have wanted..Large snowman ( needed new plug) for 5.00 and a large candle that says Noel for 5.00 .I almost bought the candle as it seemed to be a quality one, detailed. My Christmas decorating is much more "natural materials" and maybe what you would call Victorian or "country" so they really didn't interest me and they are so big to ship ..Halloween anything just about goes...


----------



## Deadna

I got a cute spiderweb shower curtain(nylon,not plastic) from JoAnns...$9.99 marked down from $24.99
3 marked down signs from Old Time Pottery(cost $3-$4each)
One says The Witch Is In/Out
Witch Parking Only All Others Will Be Toad
Halloween Treats Served Next Door ( my neighbor is gonna LOVE me for that  )

Also bought up the rest of the foam skulls with led eyes and plastic ones with flashing colored eyes from Xmas Tree Shop at $3.99
Almost forgot...I also got 2 sets of flickering flame lights..a string of 10. I might use them to make a group of the fake candles. They are marked down to $4 from Old Time Pottery.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

It was raining today and wasn't in the mood for doing much (please, please be done raining by the end of next week....). Hadn't been to GOODWILL or DOLLAR TREE in a while so decided to see what they had. At GOODWILL I found two nice glass canister jars for $4 each that will be perfect for my mad lab hearts, brains, and livers that I bought at DOLLAR TREE earlier this year. 

Also found a witch's portrait in 3D made by Gemmy that I believe is motion triggered and lurches out at you as you walk past. Haven't put any batteries in it yet so hoping it works when I do. Thought this would be a good one for the little ToTs. It looks like an animated character witch so not that frightening IMO but if it works might gets some giggles or little screams.

Found a few items for my zombie little boy's room (part of the Things that Go Bump in the Night theme): a little stuffed blue monster that looks like it could have come from Pixar's Monsters movie (GOODWILL) and some dinosaur "skeleton" play toys (2 to a pack) from DOLLAR TREE. Loved that they were skeletal figures too. His room is shaping up nicely. 

I was going to buy a Spirit Zombie toddler for the little boy but instead went with a Walmart 3-foot skelly and dressed him up in some skull and cross bones pjs. I want to add some hair to him still (thinking something like the do that Depp sported in Barber of Fleet Street--black with white streaks), but I'm liking him better than the latex zombie kids and he's less expensive too. I'll post a pic of him later. He will have my Gemmy animated skeleton dog sitting on the bed with him while creatures lurk under the bed and in the closet.

The rain is depressing but I feel good that I at least made some progress on a few future haunt plans.

Oh, BTW DOLLAR TREE has pillar wax LED candles in stock now in case anyone is looking for a cheap solution with no last minute work need on making candles. BIG LOTS! is going to have pillar LEDs on sale this coming week (starting Sunday) but they want $5 for one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> I first went to the CS desk and the girl said theres nothing left. (plants wise) I looked around and there were a bunch on a top shelf in the back of the store. No sales prices on them, but I asked to get one scanned. It rang up the discounted price, so make sure to look around and have them scan them. I dont know if it was a temporary sale or clearanced but it was a really good deal, I wanted more but $30 was enough for me to spend.



I saw the ad on the BIG LOTS! site this morning where it said the faux tropicals (and they showed a palm plant) and floral wreaths were on clearance at 75% off. I just checked now by reloading the page in my browser history and the site popped up a message that that deal was done. _So your timing was perfect and good thing you had an eagle eye for them because I suspect some employee was going to take them home otherwise!_ If it hadn't been raining and a bit of a drive for me I would have check out my store today. I thought their sale flyers run Sunday through Saturday, so would have thought the pricing would have been good until tomorrow night. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## estertota

Today I bought porcelain pumpkin lampion, candlestick, porcelain pumpkins on the toothpicks, a skelleton, black and orange tissue paper, some jelly which looks like teeth and muffins.


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I saw the ad on the BIG LOTS! site this morning where it said the faux tropicals (and they showed a palm plant) and floral wreaths were on clearance at 75% off. I just checked now by reloading the page in my browser history and the site popped up a message that that deal was done. _So your timing was perfect and good thing you had an eagle eye for them because I suspect some employee was going to take them home otherwise!_ If it hadn't been raining and a bit of a drive for me I would have check out my store today. I thought their sale flyers run Sunday through Saturday, so would have thought the pricing would have been good until tomorrow night. Kind of disappointing.


major bummer!  I dont understand some sales that dont go to saturday but end on a friday. Like at Michaels I had a 50% off coupon and was there one saturday to buy the skull cakepan but upon closer inspection the coupon ended on friday, /sigh.


----------



## jenscats5

Found a couple of yard sales today, so managed to pick up 3 pumpkin blow molds @ 75 cents a piece + a cauldron (nice size - $7 or $10 at Walmart) for 50 cents at the first and at the second I got rope lights for $2 per and green string lights for $1 per....didn't have any decor I wanted sadly...


----------



## rockplayson

Made a trip to Dollar Tree and picked up some hanging skeletons as give-a-ways. They diden't have much left.

Went into ROSS and they had about two things halloween. The rest was harvest.

TJ MAX had a ton of country halloween type so not really anything that I had to buy.

Michaels is completley picked over. I did however get two spookytown pieces (the zoo and greenhouse) for 70% off. It was a steal. (ask if you can have the displays,they were 50% already plus the manager gave me an extra 20%.


----------



## RCIAG

When we went to Michaels this week to get one more pumpkin they had their moving skeleton priced at $14.99 since the motor wasn't working anymore. It was originally $70.


----------



## hallorenescene

jens, nice finds, especially the blow molds.
rock, you scored big on the spookytown.
kitty, that would bite.
ester, sounds like you made some nice scores there too


----------



## jenscats5

hallorenescene said:


> jens, nice finds, especially the blow molds.
> rock, you scored big on the spookytown.
> kitty, that would bite.
> ester, sounds like you made some nice scores there too


Thanks! I thought so, especially since Yard Sale #2 wanted $10 per blow mold!!!!  Thought that was way too much! 

Next year I want to make more of a pumpkin patch area, so they'll be put to good use!


----------



## moonbaby345

jenscats5 said:


> Found a couple of yard sales today, so managed to pick up 3 pumpkin blow molds @ 75 cents a piece + a cauldron (nice size - $7 or $10 at Walmart) for 50 cents at the first and at the second I got rope lights for $2 per and green string lights for $1 per....didn't have any decor I wanted sadly...


Wow,that's a good deal on those blow molds!I was at a garage sale last week and they had a witch and a pumpkin and the guy was asking $10.00 each for them!He wouldn't go lower than $8 so I passed.Don't really have that kind of money to blow on blow molds.lol.I would've bought those green string light's too.The blow molds on Craigslist here in Cleveland and Lakewood Ohio tend to be alot.I would be willing to pay up to $5 each for them.Maybe more for that haunted house one!Sadly I don't have any blow moldsIn the 1980's,my parents had 2 christmas ones.A snowman and Santa Clause.Sadly we don't have them anymore.


----------



## glamourwitch

I love the pirate !


----------



## hallorenescene

jen, i would have passed on them at $10.00 also. i usually keep mine around $5.00.


----------



## jenscats5

hallorenescene said:


> jen, i would have passed on them at $10.00 also. i usually keep mine around $5.00.


I would have really liked to have gotten the ghost one with the cat (Love cats!) but those aren't yard sale prices IMO....


----------



## mrhamilton234

Stopped by Walmart and got me one of those candy bowls (One with a skeletal hand and the springy fingers). It should be a real kicker.


----------



## klue

I haven't lucked out all season yet but I went into halloween boutique in my mall and found these, I had to pinch myself to make sure I was awake. The headripper originally $69.99 on sale for $9.99(his base was a little warped but fixable) the gargoyles(aprox a foot tall) also $9.99. I don't have time this season but I'll be making gate posts and those gargoyles will perch nicely on top of them.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Congrats Klue!!! That is a super deal and awesome finds.


----------



## hallorenescene

mr, those are cute candy bowls.
klue, $9.99? a steal. awesome.
jen, was the sale far from you? what would have happened if you had gone back just as it was ending and they were still there? maybe they would have come down then


----------



## kittyvibe

I got the reaper candy bowl from walgreens yesterday, it was the only one left out of 3 stores, I couldnt pass him up. I love him he just cracks me up.

also, at Family General, they had skeleton garlands like the ones at the Dollar Tree but much larger, but looked like the Dollar tree ones. They had GID and regular brownish ones for $2 a pack of 6. I thought they would be cool for some random project later on. Imagine the Dollar tree ones 3X larger.


----------



## Sauron the Great

Small, very portable DVD player off of craigslist for a whopping $10!! Going to use it on my singing pumpkins display, its small and very compact!


----------



## obsessedjack

aww what a great idea! I need one of those!


----------



## ChrisW

On Sunday I picked up two large "Gore-traits" at 2 for one - $19.95 for the lot. I was pleased. Bought them at Patti's Party City in Cape May Court House, NJ.


----------



## okanagan180

got the candy holder for 60 canadian today! had a small chip on neck that you cant see anyway and was another 50 percent off!


----------



## jenscats5

hallorenescene said:


> jen, was the sale far from you? what would have happened if you had gone back just as it was ending and they were still there? maybe they would have come down then


It was far enough away that I wouldn't have made the drive back later in the day....but that is a good idea!

Looking forward to hitting up the clearance sales on Monday....and maybe see if there are any garage sales Saturday...


----------



## jenscats5

okanagan180 said:


> got the candy holder for 60 canadian today! had a small chip on neck that you cant see anyway and was another 50 percent off!


How much was the kid?


----------



## printersdevil

Love the pumpkin and the other candy holder, but that Skellie is precious!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*A Great deal on life-sized skeletons!*

I won't retell how I came upon this here but I ended up with a San Jose Mercury Newspaper coupon for DIDDAMS party store and ended up with 2 life-size hard plastic skeletons using a Buy One, Get One Free coupon ($59.99 regular), so $30 a piece.

Here's a picture of them:










Here's my link under the Coupon and Discounts area telling more about how they came to be mine. If you live in the San Mateo to San Jose, CA area and can pick up a SJ Mercury Newspaper with the coupon on the front and get to a Diddams before Oct 29 (I believe that was the expiration date), I think you'll love adding a set to your haunt. For my home haunt I can't justify buying a real bucky, so I think these come pretty close in looks and was so happy to have stumbled upon this offer. They have articulated joints and jaws.

BTW DIDDAMS also has 7-inch foam skulls (reg. 4.99 each) on sale 4 for $10. Don't remember if this was on the coupon or was an in-store sale. Saw lots of great quality costumes too. Too bad I don't have a costume party to go to.


----------



## Deadna

I didn't buy anything but did win a $25 giftcard from CVS today...just wish they had better merchandise this year for halloween so I could use it


----------



## hallorenescene

okan, cute buys, will the kid eat much? lol. from what i've heard on costs of that pumpkin candy holder, you got a great deal
gos, love the skely's, they can be played into a lot of settings


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I won't retell how I came upon this here but I ended up with a San Jose Mercury Newspaper coupon for DIDDAMS party store and ended up with 2 life-size hard plastic skeletons using a Buy One, Get One Free coupon ($59.99 regular), so $30 a piece.
> 
> Here's a picture of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my link under the Coupon and Discounts area telling more about how they came to be mine. If you live in the San Mateo to San Jose, CA area and can pick up a SJ Mercury Newspaper with the coupon on the front and get to a Diddams before Oct 29 (I believe that was the expiration date), I think you'll love adding a set to your haunt. For my home haunt I can't justify buying a real bucky, so I think these come pretty close in looks and was so happy to have stumbled upon this offer. They have articulated joints and jaws.
> 
> BTW DIDDAMS also has 7-inch foam skulls (reg. 4.99 each) on sale 4 for $10. Don't remember if this was on the coupon or was an in-store sale. Saw lots of great quality costumes too. Too bad I don't have a costume party to go to.


Nice find!!

I ordered some pirate costumes and some swords from kmart.com for my pirate theme next year.the costumes were 12.00 swords 5.99.
I also got the cloaked lady from grandin road for 55.00 and the table top animated broom for 9.00.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

halloween71 said:


> Nice find!!
> 
> I ordered some pirate costumes and some swords from kmart.com for my pirate theme next year.the costumes were 12.00 swords 5.99.
> I also got the cloaked lady from grandin road for 55.00 and the table top animated broom for 9.00.



Thanks Hallorenescene and halloween71. Next to the Uncle Charlie prop these are my next best purchases for this season. I'm sure I'll get years of use out of them and probably more than Uncle Charlie actually. 


H71 I love the look of your cloaked lady. Her flowing dress really makes her look kind of elegant too and a nice price on her. I wasn't sure if GrandinRoad's 20% off halloween was already factored in to the sale price, which apparently it isn't, making a lot of their stuff much more affordable. Not a bad time to pick up things for next year while the selection is still very good. 

That little tabletop broom is a cute prop, especially at that price. I kind of like it better than the taller broom. I know those brooms need a smooth flat surface to run on, and it's pretty easy to set up a small table to run it on even if you are doing your display outside. Nice finds.


----------



## bozz

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heads up Walgreens is now 50 % off........I pick up the 6' hanging Jason and Freddy.......for $10 ea. last ones and the manager said they were not doing 75 % off this year at any of the stores......he got a memo that said 50 %.......then box it up. These 2 guys are really great props...... and hard to find now ! I'm pretty tickle with the deal and props.


----------



## LadyRohan

I bought 2 boxes of Lighted Pathway Trees from Big Lots. Halloween stuff was 30% off today. I think they go 50% on Sunday so I may go back to see what's left.


----------



## Effie

bozz said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Heads up Walgreens is now 50 % off........I pick up the 6' hanging Jason and Freddy.......for $10 ea. last ones and the manager said they were not doing 75 % off this year at any of the stores......he got a memo that said 50 %.......then box it up. These 2 guys are really great props...... and hard to find now ! I'm pretty tickle with the deal and props.


I was so excited and ran by Walgreens after work tonight -- but our Walgreens wasn't having a 50% off sale, only a couple of things were marked down a little but everything else was still full price -- it must be up to the store manager . . .


----------



## Deflaytedwayz

i'm not sure if it's just the Orchard Supply by my house (Antioch, CA) but i just picked up the same 400w fogger that i got at party city for $12.99. It is $29.99 everywhere else, so i couldn't help but grab one and they still had 3 more sitting there.


----------



## Sauron the Great

Bought 2 LED Spot Light Bulbs, 1 green and 1 red, these are awesome and VERY bright! Also just could not pass up this guy any more, Animated Flying Reaper from Spirit today~.............


----------



## Angelique_NM

*What I Bought This Week*

I got a heap of stuff from Toys R Us. They are having a four day sale on Halloween items and costumes. 50% off until the 31st of October 

I got this a few weeks ago from Cheap as Chips on clearance for $2.50. The statue is made of a cement-like material. It reminded me of the Haunted Mansion for some reason 










angelique_nm


----------



## hallorenescene

angel, she is sweet. nice price, even better
my walgreens just has a few things marked down.
lady, i got those markers last year, they are very nice


----------



## Deadna

Got the talking busts from Sams for $29....wasn't interested in them until they got so cheap


----------



## Guest

I picked up a couple talking skulls from Lowes, a few Gallons of fog juice and a werewolf ground buster from Walgreens.


----------



## estertota

Mr. Gris soo cool !


----------



## bozz

Deadna said:


> Got the talking busts from Sams for $29....wasn't interested in them until they got so cheap


 I'm still thinking about them too for that price.......i could put them on my Bat Bar......uuumm......maybe today I'll get them.


----------



## LadyRohan

Deadna said:


> Got the talking busts


I'm having really weird visuals right now.


----------



## creepingdth

wow, 29 bucks for those, wish i had a membership


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, those skulls are nice


----------



## scubafilos

I went into Party City today and all props were 50% off! Sooooo.... ended up with a 55" Skeleton, 2 nice hanging bats, a decomposing flesh latex head, and a tombstone lifter!! The tombstone lifter was broke so I took my wife and son back with me for the exchange and they had just discounted those huge 12 foot guys that are $199. regular price, down to $75 a piece!!! Tried to get a better deal on 2 but she said their cost is $70.00. So we walked out with this monster and we're not really sure how we're going to set it up yet?? She saw someone that had one swooping down, so I will try that tommorow =))))))) Happy Halloweeen everyone!!!!


----------



## Sauron the Great

Was shopping at Smiths/Kroger and walked by the Halloween isle and there is was sitting all alone staring at me............................

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY PRRRRRRECIOUS!!!! 


400W fogger for $12!!!   


I could not pass up on this guy, too bad it was the last one.....


I needed it as my 400W took a turn for the worse..............


----------



## sweet&sinister

Deadna said:


> Got the talking busts from Sams for $29....wasn't interested in them until they got so cheap [/I picked those up today also. I was tempted to pay full price. I'm glad I waited for the price to drop.


----------



## danf1973

I was able to buy for 100.00 from Spirit the M.Myers stand up guy so pretty excited for that retailed for 275.00


----------



## GiggleFairy

I guess I need rehab . . . I'm STILL buying. Founds lots of neat items - blood red votive candle holders with red candles, a 2-foot tall witch in a rocking chair that talks and has light-up eyes ($1.99) WOW!, a pair of witchy-looking shoes that I am going to work on for part of a display, Halloween candy dishes, a couple of creepy books - one of which is is large and black with red pages - I'm turning this one into a a spell book. It's AWESOME as is and was only $0.33. I nabbed a devil maks with hood and a matching robe; working on that prop as well. I picked up a few other things, but I'm mostly excited about the old-fashioned wooden high chair I bought today at the Salvation Army for my Zombie Baby from Spirit - the one with the bib and fork. I'm hoping to accomplish at least one large prop a month until Halloween 2011.


----------



## MrNightmare

I spend more time buying now then I do when Halloween begins. Especially larger purchases.


----------



## Hauntcast

I bought nylon brushes and liquid latex to corpse four Funkin Foam Pumpkins that I bought after Halloween. I'm working on them right now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sounds cool *Hauntcast*. Love to see pics of the pumpkins when you're done. I've never heard of applying liquid latex to them. 


Well I had some time today and stopped by Goodwill again. Nothing major, just some accessories to complete some props in the works. 

Picked up two canning jars that I'll use either for my witch's kitchen or maybe for my Zombie farmer display--the wife will be baking a Raven/crow pie and also cooking. I'm thinking the jars might hold some pickled fingers and eyeball and noodle soup.

I found some plain metal bottle caps with the fluted edges (sold as scrapbook and crafting items) that I decided to get for my Zombie town's Toxic Brewing Company beverage bottles. I think I'll be able to personalize the caps to coordinate with the bottle labels I'll create. I picked up some wooden crates at ROSS last year that I'll use to crate the bottles.

I also found two lifelike baby dolls I want to zombie out for less than $6 for the two, and two plaster angels that will make a nice adornment on some gravestones.

The last item I found was a maybe 9x9in "display" frame box (you've seen in stores, they hang on the wall and are open in the front and back). This one also has a molding around the front of the box frame. This gave me the idea that it could be "slipped" into a wall opening and be pretty well supported and not push through and fall out. I'm thinking images could be projected from the other side appearing in the "window"--maybe a peppers ghost image projected into the space or it's small enough to use a small TV to run a DVD projection behind I guess. 

The size of the window box would also fit nicely into a door panel, and I could add plexiglass and chicken wire to the box to make it look like a security door of some sort. The Halloween Asylum "Biohazard Collector" costume I got on clearance arrived today and I could see the security door being used with it in a lab setting.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, everyone is having such good luck on scoring stuff. sweet finds everyone


----------



## Cooscounty

Here are some fo the things i found at Walmart .... I got all of this for under $10

View attachment 15519


View attachment 15520


View attachment 15521


View attachment 15522


View attachment 15523


View attachment 15524


View attachment 15525


----------



## estertota

OMG! loveeeeeeeeee the pencil in hand 
Gorgeus! haha.
How much it was?


----------



## Cooscounty

estertota said:


> OMG! loveeeeeeeeee the pencil in hand
> Gorgeus! haha.
> How much it was?


Its normaly $5 but i got it for something like 1.25.....i think it was only 75% off.... the other stuff was between 75% and 90% off


----------



## estertota

Cooscounty said:


> Its normaly $5 but i got it for something like 1.25.....i think it was only 75% off.... the other stuff was between 75% and 90% off


WOOOOW ! Sounds nice... 
 why we haven't got there something like that ... Halloween discount... or although Halloween things...


----------



## halloween71

I bought 3 of these today.
http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalo...n=183&categoryId=&catTree=&clearance=&sid=eas


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice items there Cooscounty! I like the pencil and eyeball the best but the rest of the stuff isn't bad at all. Certainly not what you'd expect of halloween leftovers. You got lucky.

Very good price on that talking pirate head Halloween71. I bought mine from Spirit two years ago during their initial opening day clearance bargins and probably paid something like that. Haven't seen it that inexpensive since then. It's a great looking prop.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I can't believe there are wal-marts with Halloween still in them.
I was at mine today and found 22"x34" poster frames on clearance for $3.50 each. They are in awful colors, but the plexiglass is just what I was looking for. I have at least 2 Pepper's ghosts to do now - and a nice enclosure for my mad doctor's Jacob's ladder too!


----------



## IshWitch

I wonder if our WlMrt has those on sale. That is a good buy and I want to do a Pepper's Ghost in my graveyard, that would be great!

We went to a flea market today, but no Halloween goodness. Was really surprised. Lots of skull and dragon stuff that can work nicely, though.


----------



## Sipesh

Oh my goodness! I was at the Goodwill the other day and got this for just six bucks! I love him.

http://www.sweetheartcollectibles.n....aspx?sid=1&sfid=104472&c=40005510&i=71421606


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween71, that talking head is awesome. and a great price and a nice size. looks like something that could be off of pirates of the carribean. 
coo, i can't believe you found that stuff at walmart. you got some good buys there. and that dangling eyeball is sweet. i wonder how uncomfotable it would be wearing it? you could always use it on a prop too.
sip, $6.00 for that very cool cat is awesome.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

halloween71 said:


> I bought 3 of these today.
> http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalo...n=183&categoryId=&catTree=&clearance=&sid=eas



Thanks for the heads up on halloween mdse over at Lillian Vernon. I ended up picking up a couple of those Cemetery Gate arches real cheap and regular shipping wasn't bad either. I have one of these arches already and always wanted to add more and turn them into a covered tunnel for the ToTers to pass through. This sale made it possible. So thanks much.

BTW wish I could have saved you some money halloween71 as thanks but while it's too late for you anyone else who wants to place an order on Lillian Vernon thru Monday, 1/31 (not much time but still doable), can take advantage of an additional 10% off your merchandise total of over $49 by using the Promotional Code shown on a cached web page from LV. Here's the link to it here and I also added this to the Coupon Discount thread as well.


----------



## kittyvibe

yes thanks for the heads up on LV  I used a $3.99 shipping and 10% off coupon (any sized order) for my purchase making everything with shipping under $30. 

Not sure if Ill get the real spider mouse as its backordered but the pirate talking head and talking tree face is mine! /evil laugh


heres the coupon I used- 330113240


----------



## icyuod2

well i haven't paid for them yet, and i didn't find them, they found me...

yesterday i got a phone call for a local auction house here in town.
a gruff voice asked for me by name and them said "are you gonna pick up these caskett stands or not?"

it took me a while to clue in.
2 weeks ago, i was at an auction. they had a ratty pair of antique caskett stands. they just looked like fancey, white washed folding work horses (very aged)

anyhoo, i bid on them and the prices got a little crazy so i stopped (they went well over $100)
now i'm not exactly sure what happened, but the long and short of the story.

somebody screwed up. i paided my bill in full before i left (its all computerized and all my 8 items where on one bill)
i stayed until the very end of the auction.

according to gardener auctions, i owe $35 and have yet to pick up my caskett stands.
happy happy joy joy! i think the halloween gods must be smiling!

now i never would have paid $100 for these old ratty caskett stands. but i just can't believe they found thier way to me for less than $40 (afterauction fee's)

i can only pray they screw up more often. what are the chances such an item would find its way to a halloween buff?


----------



## Misdomt

I went to Party City last night to buy some birthday decorations. To my suprize, they still have all of their Halloween costumes, decorations, makeup, and props in the back isle. The prices were jacked up, so I didn't buy anything, but... it's nice to know that if I feel the need, I can!!


----------



## icyuod2

oh this story just keeps getting better...

i went and picked up the caskett stands from the auction house.

they were already paid for. 
i musta done something right in a previous life!


----------



## MrNightmare

icyuod2 said:


> oh this story just keeps getting better...
> 
> i went and picked up the caskett stands from the auction house.
> 
> they were already paid for.
> i musta done something right in a previous life!


One can only wonder how many deceased laid upon those...

Very surreal and creepy find!


----------



## hallorenescene

icu, they sure did screw up huh? those are awesome stands. you going to repaint them? if so what color? if i was at an auction, and they had those up for sale, and they didn't say what they were, until now i would have never known. i am keeping my eyes open after this. wow! dis you luck out


----------



## icyuod2

they had a newer set also.
i looked at em a couple times and figured they were end tables missing the glass.

they were black aluminum and brass feet/tops.
they looked just like a cheap set of walmart end tables.

i had no idea until the auctioneer said what they were.


----------



## bamtunebam

icyoud2,
What an awesome story! Some one is looking out for you.

If it were up to me I would not paint them. Leave as is and throw some cobwebs on them.


----------



## icyuod2

i wont paint em. they look perfect just the way they are.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Haunted Vintage Carnival Barker Wares*

One of the themes I've been working on putting together is a haunted vintage carnival theme. Found these great looking corked bottles yesterday while at HOME GOODS that I thought would be wonderful for a Carnival Barker who is selling Snake Oil tonic among other products. I bought a few of those Gemmy white haired guy spirit ball heads that I'm turning into talking props and so will be able to specifically add somewhat synchonized language to one of these guys and have him hocking his wares to my ToT carnival haunt goers. Here's a pic of the 3 bottles I found ($4.99 each). I'll post closeups of the bottles in my album in case you want to look for them or do a similar label on your own bottles.


----------



## hallorenescene

those are cool bottles gos, and i love the labels


----------



## killerhaunts

I forgot to post this last year but when we were taking the kids ToT I saw a pile of free junk in someone's yard and picked up this little cutie!








I think I'll repaint it and put a bust on it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> those are cool bottles gos, and i love the labels



Thanks Hallorenescene. Personally I'm not into vintage within my house decor but I do appreciate the look of it. Actually that baby carriage I found at Goodwill and previously posted a photo would complement the look of the bottles in a setting. 

Killer haunts, that column would look great under one of those Talking Vampire Busts that Sam's Club had last year. Really nice freebie.


----------



## hallorenescene

killer, very nice freebie, and a bust will enhance it


----------



## icyuod2

found this curbside (trash) on the way home from pool this evening.








(the chair, not my zombie babies.  )
gotta love a good freebee.


----------



## hallorenescene

at first i thought you meant your zombies. lol. nice chair. and wood is great. your babies look so real the way you have them posed. yeah, you found a great curbside


----------



## icyuod2

hallorenescene said:


> at first i thought you meant your zombies. lol. nice chair. and wood is great. your babies look so real the way you have them posed. yeah, you found a great curbside


yeah i guess sometimes i see halloween in the strangest non related items.
it's probably just my quest to venture away from the store bought halloween decor. (not that it doesn't have its place)


----------



## the count

picked this up on one of my regular goodwill hunts
View attachment 15553


----------



## ajbanz

Great find. I love old candelabras!!!


----------



## halloween71

the count said:


> picked this up on one of my regular goodwill hunts
> View attachment 15553


Love it!!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

beautiful candle holder!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While looking over my TJMaxx's clearance aisle today, I found two packs (sets of 3 each) of these tall wax pillar candles with LED flickering flames that are remote controlled. They even came with batteries in the candles and a battery for the remote!! Too good to pass up and figure I could use them year round, although I actually saw them and thought of using them for halloween first. haha. The really great thing about them, and I was hoping it would work this way, was that the remote will actually control both sets at once so all 6 pillars will turn off at the same time. I keep envisioning doing a haunt scene illumintated with the candle lighting that you would lead ToTers through and maybe have a motion-sensored fan get triggered to simulate a wind and then "poof"--the "wind" blows out the candles (with help of remote) and plunges the ToTers into darkness for a period of time. evil laugh here.... 

The other day I found in the kids section a GID paint kit with star pattern projector that lets you easily replicate a night sky...I can see these two purchases coming together nicely...probably would work best for a haunt area passing through my garage to get the best darkness...


----------



## hallorenescene

the count, that is a very pretty candelabra.

gos, you are very evil and i love it. i want one of those remote controlled devises. that would be very fun and easy to scare with


----------



## BlueFrog

*The Count*, I have that exact candleabra and love it to pieces. Great score! 

*Ghost of Spookie*, I agree with Hallo: you are evil. I love evil  Now I'm going to have to check out TJ Maxx as well. I pass one all the time but almost never go in.


----------



## blackfog

icy those babies look hungry....better feed them soon!

count love the candelabra just the way it is nice find.

Spookie isn't it funny how we think Halloween first!

I was at the dollar store yesterday and they are bringing out the spring items and they have these foam glow sticks like the ones here. Don't know what I will do with them but they look great. Someone snapped one to light it and I just put it in the back of the shelf and it glowed really good. They have a bunch of different colors to. 
http://glowproducts.com/glowsticks/15inchsoftstick/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hmmm, Blackfog....those float? Now that sounds interesting. Certainly they could float in a cauldron for an easy glow source there.


----------



## Xane

Those big foamy glow sticks are usually just six of the bracelet glowsticks strapped together and coated in white insulation foam. They may look bright at first but they die really really fast. Buy one and rip it apart to see if it's got a lot of liquid in the tubes or just a bunch of thin ones around a core.

Our dollar trees have 15" normal glowsticks. They're house brand but that doesn't usually matter as much for normal 6" and up glowsticks. The Omni-Glow bracelets last much longer than house-brand bracelets though.


----------



## blackfog

Xane did you get one and rip it apart? The whole foam was glowing pretty evenly. Will have to get one and take it apart to see for sure.


----------



## rockplayson

I scored pretty good today. At the goodwill I managed to find Ray Bradburys "The Halloween Tree" on VHS for only .50cents. I checked ebay and it goes for $20.00 - $29.95


----------



## hallorenescene

rock, i got one at goodwill awhile back too. i watched it and it's a cute movie, i'm keeping mine, but yeah, they go for quite a bit on ebay. good find


----------



## Xane

blackfog said:


> Xane did you get one and rip it apart? The whole foam was glowing pretty evenly. Will have to get one and take it apart to see for sure.


Yeah, our Dollar Trees had these about 5 years ago, they don't have them anymore. I see Michaels has them in their dollar section now. When it got dull really fast I cut it up to see what it looked like inside. Just a bunch of glow bracelets. That doesn't mean the ones in your store are like that. But I would take one apart and see before you buy the whole box of them. I still prefer chemical over LED lights, though I use LEDs more since they can be reused.


----------



## icyuod2

score!

i picked this up this evening from kijiji.
i did pay $100 though. its a 1000 watt flood /spot stage lamp. made by mole, hollywood usa. (for theatre and motion picture use)








after doing a little research, turns out $100 was a hell of a deal.
the light sells for $600 online, the shade another $90 and the stand is $200+

i live on a small deadend with only 3 houses and an abandoned factory across the street. you have to pass the full length of my neighbours property on the other street (front and back yard) before the houses start on my road.

because of this, a lot of kids simply pass us by. now my numbers are climbing as the word gets around (3 kids first year, 8 kids the second year, 70 kids the 3rd year.)

i'm thinking, air raid siren, mic and a 1000 watt flood on the roof.
and i'll dare ya to pass me buy.

"you, yes you! stand still laddy!


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, that is a heck of a good deal. wouldn't it be great if you could set up in that factory


----------



## IshWitch

icyuod2 said:


> score!
> 
> i picked this up this evening from kijiji.
> i did pay $100 though. its a 1000 watt flood /spot stage lamp. made by mole, hollywood usa. (for theatre and motion picture use)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after doing a little research, turns out $100 was a hell of a deal.
> the light sells for $600 online, the shade another $90 and the stand is $200+
> 
> i live on a small deadend with only 3 houses and an abandoned factory across the street. you have to pass the full length of my neighbours property on the other street (front and back yard) before the houses start on my road.
> 
> because of this, a lot of kids simply pass us by. now my numbers are climbing as the word gets around (3 kids first year, 8 kids the second year, 70 kids the 3rd year.)
> 
> i'm thinking, air raid siren, mic and a 1000 watt flood on the roof.
> and i'll dare ya to pass me buy.
> 
> "you, yes you! stand still laddy!


Our son has a film degree and I had to show him your score!
He said you got a helluva deal! Then he started telling me about the light and some things that you may need to know.
First off, they get incredibly hot! You will need leather work gloves and he recommends the heavy kind. So keep flammables such as curtains, etc., at a distance.
Always have the light facing the same direction as one of the stand legs for stability. And sand bag the legs down once in place.
The chain and rope shouldn't be hooked together. 
The chain is to be clipped up around the place where the light is attached to the stand. It is to protect the shade if it falls off so it doesn't crash to the floor.
The rope is actually a support for the cable. He said it is a very heavy cable and can get pulled out of the light just from it's own weight hanging down or if tripped over, so you loop it up and hang it with the rope which loops back on that knob. That supports the cable's weight.
The shade is for focusing the light (ie: the bar of light across Dracula's eyes, or to fit the light exactly to the thing lighted without bleed-out at edges) and they would clip the gels to it with C47's (set name for clothespins! LOL).
There are also different kinds of lenses that you can get that slip between the shades and the light itself.

Hope this helps and congrats on a great score!!!


----------



## icyuod2

thx a bunch ishwitch. that info is priceless!
yup they do get hot. i've only turned it on for a few seconds to see if it works, but i can see how after a few min's of use, leathergloves would be a must.

this thing extends to 10'. had you not told me to keep one foot forward, i'm sure this thing would havegone over eventually.

so one more question for the resident pro. (if you don't mind)
color gels? while i'm sure this light would melt a gel in seconds, are there attachments that can be usedto change thecolor of thelighting?

thx


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

icyuod2, AWESOME score!!!!!!!!!

(and I love the Pink Floyd reference)


----------



## icyuod2

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> icyuod2, AWESOME score!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (and I love the Pink Floyd reference)


caught the roger waters, wall tour months ago, and i still can't get it out of my mind. lol (frigg'n awesome!)


----------



## IshWitch

icyuod2 said:


> thx a bunch ishwitch. that info is priceless!
> yup they do get hot. i've only turned it on for a few seconds to see if it works, but i can see how after a few min's of use, leathergloves would be a must.
> 
> this thing extends to 10'. had you not told me to keep one foot forward, i'm sure this thing would havegone over eventually.
> 
> so one more question for the resident pro. (if you don't mind)
> color gels? while i'm sure this light would melt a gel in seconds, are there attachments that can be usedto change thecolor of thelighting?
> 
> thx


No prob! 
My resident film expert says they clip (w/the clothespin) the gel to the shade flaps. It is far enough away and lets enough air in to dissipate the heat. The gel will get warm but shouldn't melt. They fold the gel over an upper corner of the shade and clip it and then do the same to the opposite bottom corner. 

Glad to help!


----------



## Tumblindice

Got this in the mail today.


----------



## Eyegore

Glow in the Dark chain fence! ~7ft for $5









http://www.abcdistributing.com/home...glow+in+the+dark&N=35&Nao=0&R=643102-7F33---2
4.99 for 6 posts and chains.


----------



## obcessedwithit

actually bought yesterday our, Home depo is closing so I got some dry lock, carpet adhesive, gorilla glue, T50 staples and liquid nails at 30% off. Waiting for the 60 + percent and will see wha tis left. all their pvc pipe and fittings were 40% off, not bad


----------



## bl00d

More wood(free), rotten zombie fogger, homemedics shiatzu massager for a prop build, and a skull from a doctors supply store.


----------



## bl00d

Eyegore said:


> Glow in the Dark chain fence! ~7ft for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/home...glow+in+the+dark&N=35&Nao=0&R=643102-7F33---2
> 4.99 for 6 posts and chains.


I saw that aswell I think it was from the LTD commodities catalog but I am not sure. Looks cool though


----------



## Eyegore

bl00d said:


> I saw that aswell I think it was from the LTD commodities catalog but I am not sure. Looks cool though


Yeah, LTD and ABC are owned by the same company. I prefer ABC over LTD only because they offer more coupon codes.
It looks like these can be slipped into PVC pipe, so that's a plus if I decide to make a larger fence. Plus at night, I won't have to worry about TOT's walking where they shouldn't.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tumblindice said:


> Got this in the mail today.



VERY cool Tumblindice! Can I ask where you found it and what it ran?


----------



## Tumblindice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> VERY cool Tumblindice! Can I ask where you found it and what it ran?


Ghost, ebay, $6.00 plus $3.50 shipping, I ordered two plus the lapel pin. Got a different tee shirt. He reduced the shipping and combined it all.

Heres the link: http://shop.ebay.com/zrtiowa/m.html


----------



## hallorenescene

tumble, love the patch. not a bad price. makes me want to watch a zombie flick.
eyegore, that fence should be very effective. sweet. 
nice finds everyone


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the link on the ZRT patch, Tumblindice. I'm going to have to think about how I would use it -- whether on response team props and/or humans like me and DH working the haunt -- and figure out how many I would need. Would be a nice detail kind of thing to go with my zombie overrunned military outpost theme and my zombie response poster that I got from Kmart/Sears last year. Still a work in progress.


----------



## bobzilla

Swap meet haul.... Country Bear Jamboree vintage plush $2 http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Big-Al-...625?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf53b96b9 Steampunk pirate pistol $1(lights up and has sound) Ships lantern (reproduction?) $6 Vintage railroad lantern $15 Billy Bones singing fish $2 New back massager $5 (cost $99.95 new)http://www.brookstone.com/max-performance-percussion-massager.html (for vibrating bubbles out of my stone molds) New convection oven $12 ($139 new) http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...-_-googleads-_-29-_-100674295&locStoreNum=674 (for baking my clay sculpts and drying latex in my stone barnacle molds)  Ghost of Spookie, I haven't forgotten about the Billy Bones singing fish you want. This one in the pic is broken  I'm still looking out for a good one for you


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My cousin's husband got them one of them Nuwave things and they don't work so good. The meat didn't come out right and it didn't preform like the said it would on tv. I hope it works for what you want to use it for.


----------



## bobzilla

I just hope the latex and clay I'll be baking will come out yummy! 



Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> My cousin's husband got them one of them Nuwave things and they don't work so good. The meat didn't come out right and it didn't preform like the said it would on tv. I hope it works for what you want to use it for.


----------



## Hauntcast

*Bucky parts*

I just bought:
Bucky arms with hands
Bucky feet
2 rats
2 sets of bucky eyeballs

I start working on my scarecrow today. I'm using cotton balls and latex to bulk up the hands and feet, so they don't look like skeleton parts. I'm off to the thrift store to find a shirt and pants.


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## Tumblindice

And tthis.


----------



## hallorenescene

bob, nice finds. i would love to score a billy bones. i did get a singing fish. i want to mute the singing and take him off the plaque. then i will hang him from a hook. what are you going to do with the bear?
hauntcast, your lucky day. post pics of your scarecrow when you are done please
tumble, you sure have been having luck scoreing the zombie artifacts. sweet


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks  Not sure what to do with the bear, I just like old Disney stuff and for Two bucks  After I get a skelly fish for Ghost of Spookie, you're next in line if you want?




hallorenescene said:


> bob, nice finds. i would love to score a billy bones. i did get a singing fish. i want to mute the singing and take him off the plaque. then i will hang him from a hook. what are you going to do with the bear?
> hauntcast, your lucky day. post pics of your scarecrow when you are done please
> tumble, you sure have been having luck scoreing the zombie artifacts. sweet


----------



## Tumblindice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the link on the ZRT patch, Tumblindice. I'm going to have to think about how I would use it -- whether on response team props and/or humans like me and DH working the haunt -- and figure out how many I would need. Would be a nice detail kind of thing to go with my zombie overrunned military outpost theme and my zombie response poster that I got from Kmart/Sears last year. Still a work in progress.


Spookie, I have tons of printable signs for Zombie outbreak, pm me and I'll email you the files.


----------



## hallorenescene

if i don't get lucky enough to find one at a garage sale, that would be great. thanks


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Tumblindice said:


> And tthis.


*
Those are wicked cool!*


----------



## Tumblindice

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Those are wicked cool!*


Got it on ebay he has every state.


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## IshWitch

Tumblindice said:


>


That is awesome! 
Is it a magnet or a cling?
How much did a big one like that cost?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bobzilla said:


> Swap meet haul.... Country Bear Jamboree vintage plush $2 http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Big-Al-...625?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf53b96b9 Steampunk pirate pistol $1(lights up and has sound) Ships lantern (reproduction?) $6 Vintage railroad lantern $15 Billy Bones singing fish $2 New back massager $5 (cost $99.95 new)http://www.brookstone.com/max-performance-percussion-massager.html (for vibrating bubbles out of my stone molds) New convection oven $12 ($139 new) http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...-_-googleads-_-29-_-100674295&locStoreNum=674 (for baking my clay sculpts and drying latex in my stone barnacle molds)  Ghost of Spookie, I haven't forgotten about the Billy Bones singing fish you want. This one in the pic is broken  I'm still looking out for a good one for you
> .....



Nice haul there Bobzilla and thanks for still remembering. That Billy Bones in the picture does look like it's neck's been snapped. Kind of droopy head. BTW have you played around making molds of it yet; I think that was an idea you mentioned you might want to try? 

I have to say that Country Bear Jamboree guy is really cute and those vintage lanterns are _really_ nice. You don't see anything like that around in the stores.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks 
Yeah, his neck is broken. I'll try and patch him up...maybe?
I haven't had time to try and mold one yet. 





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice haul there Bobzilla and thanks for still remembering. That Billy Bones in the picture does look like it's neck's been snapped. Kind of droopy head. BTW have you played around making molds of it yet; I think that was an idea you mentioned you might want to try?
> 
> I have to say that Country Bear Jamboree guy is really cute and those vintage lanterns are _really_ nice. You don't see anything like that around in the stores.


----------



## Tumblindice

IshWitch said:


> That is awesome!
> Is it a magnet or a cling?
> How much did a big one like that cost?


Magnetic, about #15.00 each.


----------



## IshWitch

That would look cool on our van and even better on my hearse!


----------



## hallorenescene

Tumblindice said:


> Got it on ebay he has every state.


very nice buy


----------



## Tumblindice

hallorenescene said:


> i'm sorry, what did you get on ebay. roflmao.


Hallo save that for the "Single" thread, LOL I guess I had to edit. I'd like to see an ebay sale for that.


----------



## killerhaunts

I got a new neck massager for animating my props! Yeah! And in the bag-o-toys section I found a bag that has four clown doll heads and around 10 baby doll faces (doll size)


----------



## obsessedjack

I got some bottles at the thrift store for like .50 cents each and put some labels on them that were given to me from Pay it forward. I've been having the itch to use them for a while
now and glad they finally have a home. yay!


----------



## hallorenescene

killer, those are nice doll heads there. they'll be fun to put together.
jack, i love your bottles. and i am so into labeling bottles. every time i empty one i start looking for just the right bottle label


----------



## DeathClutch

Awwwwww Yeeaaahhh!


----------



## Guest

Nothing for my haunt found today BUUUUUT.....I DID FIND AN ORIGINAL TRANSFORMERS OPTIMUS PRIME!!  And all the nerds say OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHH hahaha. Halloween stuff has been hard to find so I have been hunting down my old childhood memories hidden at yard sales and trift stores. Heres a picture for all those who are interested.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I picked up 3 tombstones, one of which is quite large. I also nabbed quite a few lidded jars and glass containers for specimens/potions, a big bag of fall leaves and styro pumpkins and gourds. OH! And two brand new witch hats - tags still on 'em. I'm going to "add my touch" to the hats and hang them with my collection. Hmmm . . . besides two gruesome DVDs that's about it as far as the yard sales went. 

At the local Goodwill I picked up some Halloween decorations that I'll have to post pics of.

Spent a total of about $10 on everything.


----------



## The Man

Love the Transformer...that is so cool! 

I did pretty good today picking up a couple of lanterns for a buck, two lighted Halloween houses for $5 each, and my big find was a 140W computer sound system which pushes out mega bass for $12, my graveyard will sound a lot better this year.


----------



## obsessedjack

You're sooo lucky!!! Those are awesome! I love the little figurines and those lantern were a steal!


----------



## hallorenescene

death clutch, nice mask. you must be in heaven. i know how you love those.
gris, my grandson loved transformers. i even had fun transforming with them. that's a nice big winner
giggle fairy, you got some nice buys. and i'm always on the look out for fall leaf garlands too. they are so expensive brand new. nice when you can find a bag of them. 
the man, those are cute houses, but i really love the lanterns


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I bought some seagulls and a pelican for my pirate yard all from Big Lots


















I didn't buy this but thought it was cool


----------



## IshWitch

Everyone is doing so well, making me itch to go shopping!
;D


----------



## hallorenescene

elh, those are really cool. i never would have thought of them for my haunt, but i will be looking for them now. they will be a nice add. your haunt is really wonderful. i can't wait to see these added

they were throwing out 5 tall, thin, boxes at work. i grabbed them. i am going to cover them with brick scene setter paper, and make them into pillars or columns for my haunt


----------



## obcessedwithit

nice finds and they will be perfect....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ELH those birds are really nice looking. Can you tell us how much they were? I could definitely see adding a couple to a pirate scene. Also curious if they are wood or resin?


----------



## Tumblindice

Got this tee-shirt for my zombie hunter theme this year.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I'm so lovin' that Tumblindice. I rode around with one of those skeleton clings in my window in Sept-Nov. Looked like a skeleton was in the car. (It's from the shoulders up.) While working I actually transport skeletons and ALWAYS get looks . . . I think this year I'm going with the ZRT.




ELH - those birds are awesome!


----------



## NOWHINING

So far I brought different picture frames to replace the fake frames of those changey-face pictures thingy. But that is all I have done. I am dying for money to go shopping and start putting together the stuff for this year parties and themes. I hate not be able to work.


----------



## hallorenescene

NOWHINING said:


> So far I brought different picture frames to replace the fake frames of those changey-face pictures thingy. But that is all I have done. I am dying for money to go shopping and start putting together the stuff for this year parties and themes. I hate not be able to work.


those picture thingy's are called...morphing pictures or lenticular pictures. i love those thing's. lol.

tumble, n i c e t-shirt


----------



## icyuod2

NOWHINING said:


> So far I brought different picture frames to replace the fake frames of those changey-face pictures thingy. But that is all I have done. I am dying for money to go shopping and start putting together the stuff for this year parties and themes. I hate not be able to work.


thx for reminding me. i also wanted to pick up frames for my morphing pictures
(walmart) i've seen hundreds of suitable frames in the last couple months, but totally forgot i need a few.lol

purchased these today (kijiji) $5 each delivered to the door. (new old stock)








i'm not sure what i'll use em for, if at all.
figured for $10, it was worth the risk.
worst case i can wrap em in bloody plastic bags and hang em from meat hooks.

other idea's?


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, you can dress them and have them as headless props. you can dress them and work them into a gullotine scene. you can put them in a coffin scene holding their heads. countless options. you got a very good deal. i've watched those items like that on ebay, and they're usually pretty pricey.


----------



## Xane

Since they're solid black, maybe you could add peeling skin and flesh to make them look like extreme burn victims.


----------



## Halstaff

I finally was able to score a skeleton dog for my jail cell scene. I wasn't planning on upgrading that scene this year but now it looks like it will happen.


----------



## GiggleFairy

OMG he's AWESOME Halstaff. Where did you get such a great find? Do you know what he is? I'd like to put my feelers out for one of those myself.


----------



## Halstaff

GiggleFairy said:


> OMG he's AWESOME Halstaff. Where did you get such a great find? Do you know what he is? I'd like to put my feelers out for one of those myself.


I found him on Craigslist and had to drive over an hour each way to get him but he was worth it. Only paid $15 for him plus the gas!
He was made by Gemmy and is animated. He moves and says a few phrases. I passed on a couple of these last year and have been kicking myself ever since. I'll be doing some surgery on him to disconnect the speaker. I'm hoping that I'll have enough light for his sensor to work, otherwise I'll be replacing that as well with a PIR.


----------



## Eyegore

I'm digging that 13 hour clock...is that a custom built...or Craigslist purchase too? I never have any luck on Craigslist!!!


----------



## Halstaff

I got the clock from the same seller as the dog. It was another item on my to do list so I couldn't pass it up for $10. Can't make it for that!


----------



## Eyegore

Halstaff said:


> I got the clock from the same seller as the dog. It was another item on my to do list so I couldn't pass it up for $10. Can't make it for that!


Dang it! That's awesome. Congrats on a successful Score!


----------



## bobzilla

Sweet find...put me on the list for one of those bad boys! I'll corpse and paint the hell out of it


----------



## Halstaff

If I don't keep an eye on you, you'll have my entire haunt painted. Oh wait, maybe that's not such a bad idea! We'll start with the one scene and go from there.
You can bet I won't let another one of these get away and the next one's yours!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halstaff, nice find. I think a lot of these dogs were sold but have yet to show up in the resale market in any great quantity. Gemmy came out with the Boney Barney skeleton dog a few years ago. I bought the Target version of it in 2009 and posted about it in this thread. Target had a special version that they sold. You can tell by what it says (voice track language also in above referenced post). $15 was a decent price for him, slightly better than what I paid for mine new on sale at Target. He sold out pretty quickly at my local Targets. I love mine. I'm sure your dog will become a fast halloween friend of yours. I'm planning on using him in different scenes every year so kids who come back each year to our house may notice. Could end up being sort of like a where's Waldo kind of thing if I finally get to expand my yard haunt starting this year (if our landscaping gets finished). This week if I have time I'll post a few pics here to show you some of my costume ideas for him. 

Hey, you might want to chain your dog down so he doesn't get pooch-napped from your haunt. He's sure to be a little kids crowd pleaser, a real show off. LOL


----------



## bobzilla

OK Steve, my turn. CraigsList find...
Mint in box Furreal Squawkers Mccaw. Do I dare release him from his mint in box cage? He may become Davy Jones' Sea-Parrot sidekick? http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/99486-davy-jones-sea-parrot.html


----------



## obsessedjack

I think I like the Davy Jones Sea-parrot more but it is definitely cool that it's still in the box.


----------



## hallorenescene

halstaf, i'm like you, i kick myself for passing up on him the year before last. i just figured he'd be out last year too. no luck, i looked everywhere for one. i wanted him in my western theme outside the jail with the keys, and the convict with his bread trying to bribe the dog. kudos to you for getting one. he is awesome. 
since i don't have a parrot, i would settle for either one


----------



## estertota

Coooooooooooooooool things 
Halstaff love the skeleton dog, bobzilla great parot


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Halstaff said:


> I finally was able to score a skeleton dog for my jail cell scene. I wasn't planning on upgrading that scene this year but now it looks like it will happen.


T*That is a great find! I have a mummy dog but I really love your skeleton dog!!*


----------



## blackfog

Love that dog and the clock is awesome!

bobzilla I say break him out of the box!


----------



## foggyfathoms

I AGREE! bust him out of that dreary old box bob!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

CRAIGSLIST score!!
I have been looking for a while for Dr.Shivers. I use the craigslist search
http://www.searchtempest.com/
That way you can search everywhere not just your home town. I found him finally!
They were selling him for $50 which I almost fainted. BUT then it was in Seattle, I live in KY.
They ended up doing shipping through ups ground which cost $70. I got him for 
$120 combined and he works perfect. No scratch at all. 
Patience my friend! I have been looking since January of last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice ELH! He is one of my favorite halloween bad guys! I know Shivers is hard to come by so congrats on your new addition. Even with the shipping given how hard it is to find one, he was a good deal. Too bad you didn't live in Seattle though. Man shipping is so expensive these days.


----------



## Eyegore

ELH(Erin Loves
Halloween) said:


> CRAIGSLIST score!!
> I have been looking for a while for Dr.Shivers. I use the craigslist search
> http://www.searchtempest.com/
> That way you can search everywhere not just your home town. I found him finally!
> They were selling him for $50 which I almost fainted. BUT then it was in Seattle, I live in KY.
> They ended up doing shipping through ups ground which cost $70. I got him for
> $120 combined and he works perfect. No scratch at all.
> Patience my friend! I have been looking since January of last year.


I've requesting to pay for shipping a couple of times on Craigslist. 
It's the only way to get interesting stuff...in to my area. Awesome Score ELH...and even better deal on the price! Congrats


----------



## Spookilicious mama

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> CRAIGSLIST score!!
> I have been looking for a while for Dr.Shivers. I use the craigslist search
> http://www.searchtempest.com/
> That way you can search everywhere not just your home town. I found him finally!
> They were selling him for $50 which I almost fainted. BUT then it was in Seattle, I live in KY.
> They ended up doing shipping through ups ground which cost $70. I got him for
> $120 combined and he works perfect. No scratch at all.
> Patience my friend! I have been looking since January of last year.


*Nice Score ELH!!!! He looks amazing!!! Whats your theme this year?? Is that what you wanted him for????*


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

My theme on the outside is pirates. But I do a party and a yard haunt. NUTS I know!
I do the inside general halloween no theme. But Dr. Shivers makes a great piece if you are doing a mad lab scene and I have a few gemmys I have collected but always wanted him. 
I refused to pay $400 or more on Ebay for him though, I would pay $400 only if he could clean my house too!


----------



## GiggleFairy

WOW! I need to expand my Craigslist search obviously, lol. Great piece ELH!


----------



## icyuod2

That mad doc, is the bomb!

I must be addicted to halloween.
look at the new ball i just purchased. oooooooo creepy!









Am i sick? Just screams halloween, huh? lol


----------



## GiggleFairy

LMAO @ icyuod2! I have those same babies. Did you "clothe" yours? I added bib, too, but didn't put real clothes on them. Hmmmm . . . .


----------



## icyuod2

yup, the neighbour gave me some things for 6 month olds.
had to purchase the bib's from the dollar store though. 

i used acrylic paint for the blood, and some flat black/brown spray paint to dirty the cloths. 
i also clear coated the eyes.


----------



## Tumblindice

This came in today to go with my zombie hunter costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

elh, i agree, dr shivers is a good score. 
tumbles, looks like you got another nice piece for your zombie theme. 
and icy, you're as bad as me, i see stuff and somehow incorporate it into my haunt. nice ball


----------



## BunnyMummy

Wow, the only thing I bought today was a renewal for my bus pass.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last week I saw an ad on Craig's List for a beheaded bride so after a lot of contemplation on picking up another store-bought prop went to pick her up today. She really is very nice and was new in the box too. $50. The seller had moved to a new house and had _no_ ToTers last year so decided to sell her (I felt bad for him). He also threw in a large lenticular Mona Lisa picture as well as a collapsible fabric coffin. I have a number of gothic items that will go very nicely with her so I'm pretty happy about the whole thing.


----------



## bellelostdrake

Wow, Ghost of Spookie, nice score! You guys all inspire me to check out Craig's list more!


----------



## Shadowbat

Finally found some lime green lights for outside on Amazon. Bought 2 100 ct strands. Cant wait to get these uo this Fall. I love the eerie glow they give off.


----------



## Guest

*Hmm*

I am going to amazon and look for those lime green beauties right now! Thanks!
Oh BTW I am getting a hanging vampire and haunted radio from Buycostumes delivered today--- Yay!


----------



## Eyegore

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Last week I saw an ad on Craig's List for a beheaded bride so after a lot of contemplation on picking up another store-bought prop went to pick her up today. She really is very nice and was new in the box too. $50. The seller had moved to a new house and had _no_ ToTers last year so decided to sell her (I felt bad for him). He also threw in a large lenticular Mona Lisa picture as well as a collapsible fabric coffin. I have a number of gothic items that will go very nicely with her so I'm pretty happy about the whole thing. ]


Nice score! At 50 bucks...you got a steal! 
Some of these have been temperamental with the mouth clacking, if this happens wit yours you can soften the sound with felt or better still, a cut mousepad glued to the roof of her mouth. 




Shadowbat said:


> Finally found some lime green lights for outside on Amazon. Bought 2 100 ct strands. Cant wait to get these uo this Fall. I love the eerie glow they give off.


I could use a few strands too! Do you still have the link?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Eyegore said:


> Nice score! At 50 bucks...you got a steal!
> Some of these have been temperamental with the mouth clacking, if this happens wit yours you can soften the sound with felt or better still, a cut mousepad glued to the roof of her mouth.



Thanks. I like that she runs on an AC adapter. I haven't had a chance to plug her in yet so don't know how she sounds. 

I researched her before buying and as for the mouth clacking which I heard in a number of posted videos of her in operation and referred to in comments people posted, I found an HF post by Chrissy, who solved the noisy mouth problem on her Michael's white wedding dress beheaded bride with the application of some clear silicon. I will eventually get around to trying out her solution if I need to, but if anyone has one of these noisy brides and missed Chrissy's post before, here's the link, it's post #27  under a bride prop thread (see Page 3 of the thread; she posted two pictures of the silicon application on Page 4 of the thread).


----------



## ChrisW

Picked up three high torque, low revolution motors. New, never used, with attachments to mount and an arm extension. 10 bucks each. Not sure what I'll use them for, but I know they'll be useful! Also, a few weeks before Christmas I picked up a revolving tree stand for 5 bucks.


----------



## NOWHINING

I got two skull heads beads for my bracless. (spelling?)


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

good score on the craigslist bride! And ya on the lights! And skull beads too


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost, your beheaded bride is awesome. and a great price. 
everyone else, nice scores too.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Awesome beheaded bride!! *


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just picked up a motorized reindeer found on FreeCycle... for free. 
They said the lights didn't work but the motor did, and I'm pretty sure that the lights are just due to a fuse... but I'm still taking that motor out for a grave popper or something.

I've got a slim chance at picking up a grandfather clock body (it's a cheaply made one, but it's about 5 feet tall and the guts are gone) so I might just be making a 13 hour clock this year.


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Last week I saw an ad on Craig's List for a beheaded bride so after a lot of contemplation on picking up another store-bought prop went to pick her up today. She really is very nice and was new in the box too. $50. The seller had moved to a new house and had _no_ ToTers last year so decided to sell her (I felt bad for him). He also threw in a large lenticular Mona Lisa picture as well as a collapsible fabric coffin. I have a number of gothic items that will go very nicely with her so I'm pretty happy about the whole thing.


got all of that for 50.00 major score!!!


----------



## Eyegore

@ Ghost 

Can you post a pic of that fabric coffin? please. Is it life-size? I've been wanting a new coffin that doesn't take up alot of space...


----------



## GiggleFairy

*peers with jealousy at halloween71* You lucky dog!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@Eyegore, 

It's still in it's packaging but I'll take it out tomorrow and post a pic. I did a search for "fabric coffin halloween" and think it might be the same one pictured on Halloween Forum's website currently. The guy I bought everything from bought his from Spirit Halloween but I don't see anything listed like it on their site right now. 

I can tell you that it has a thin but sturdy wire frame. The fabric on the reverse side looks like white landscape fabric sort of and it's printed like wood on the front. I'm pretty sure I saw a skeleton head on it. It looks like the parts might assemble with some velcro tabs possibly. The packaging isn't that big really and is rather nearly flat so it would be great if you don't have a lot of space. Check back for a picture tomorrow.

I'm not crazy about the skull on the top coffin, and maybe you wouldn't be either, but it would be easy to lay some flowers on the lid and cover the skull if you wanted to.


----------



## Eyegore

Thanks for the info! yeah, Im not to crazy about the skull either. It looks like its built well (for a fabric prop) I look forward to seeing a non-stock image of it. Thanks again for the information. This might be just what I need!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I bought at target a spider that comes to you or moves when you clap
His name is Red Beard, he has a tiny parrot on his leg a hat and peg leg!


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost, that is some good scores. and if you get a 13 hour clock done, i hope you post pics. very cool.
erin, that spider rocks, and will look great in your pirate scene. i would have never imagined they made such a thing. so how big is the spider?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Erin that spider is awesome, you always find the coolest stuff*


----------



## Shadowbat

Eyegore said:


> I could use a few strands too! Do you still have the link?




Here:

http://www.hardtofinditems.com/neon-green-halloween-lights-100-black-wire.html


I forgot to say that the Amazon link took me to this place. Fast shipping. I had mine in 2 days.


----------



## Guest

I got my Haunted Radio from buycostumes.com. It's is pretty cool. It looks like a old fashioned radio- but it talks in a creepy voice and a skull pushes out thru the fabric as it speaks. The lights flash while it speaks as well. You can turn it on and it runs, or motion sensor it. 
It looks pretty good for a plastic radio! I am sure ppl here could hack the heck out of it and make it do all sorts of cool things!


----------



## horror1

Yeah I agree. Looks cool!


----------



## Eyegore

Shadowbat said:


> Here:
> http://www.hardtofinditems.com/neon-green-halloween-lights-100-black-wire.html


Thanks for the link Bat!


----------



## offmymeds

Love your spider Erin!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Outstanding looking scare prop from Uncle Milton*



ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I bought at target a spider that comes to you or moves when you clap
> His name is Red Beard, he has a tiny parrot on his leg a hat and peg leg!



Love your new spider Erin. He'd make a great pet for a pirate's captain. I noticed from the picture on the box that it said that you could get a Creepy Crate to store him in so did a search and found out that this is something available from Uncle Milton! The more I see of this company the more it becomes a favorite go to place to look for props (own their RC scorpion, tarantula and now Moon in a Room). You guys have to take a look at their site. With a sudden drop down door, the Crate and spider would make an awesome halloween pet!! Here's a link to their Creepy Crate. I see that these spiders are battery operated and sound sensored, not RC. 

I wonder how the drop down door works. It would be really useful it it's a remote controlled latch of some sort. Otherwise pressing a button on the crate would kind of take away the surprise element, aside from being a pain to keep doing.


_Update: there's a 2-page manual for the crate on the link above for the Creepy Crate. Seems like you have to push the button on the crate to get it to open. Bummer. So, of course I'm wondering if anyone has ideas on how to trigger this to open some other way. I'm posting under the Prop section to ask for ideas in case any of you are also wondering the same thing.

Here's a link to the Prop thread on it. _


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Eyegore said:


> Thanks for the info! yeah, Im not to crazy about the skull either. It looks like its built well (for a fabric prop) I look forward to seeing a non-stock image of it. Thanks again for the information. This might be just what I need!




@eyegore (re: fabric coffin)

Well....no coffin, pirates' chest...inside the packaging. I was surprised to find something else inside, and it doesn't help you obviously. Sent you PM. Maybe someone else reading this thread bought a fabric coffin from Spirit or elsewhere and can help out with a picture of it or answer any questions about how it holds up. 

GoS


----------



## obcessedwithit

AC Moore has been giving out 50% off coupons for 3 weeks, picked up some paints and glue...they also have their plaster pillars for 14.99. With 50 % off you can get 2 for 1. I am going to get a couple next week


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Walkie Talkies for Haunt Use*

While in a ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS today I noticed in the children's toy section a packaged set of 2, 1000-foot range walkie talkies by Kawasaki (there were several models there but I liked the 1000-foot one the best). The walkie talkies have a flashlight, morse code signal button, flexible antenna, speaker, push to talk button, on/off switch, and they run off of a 9v battery. $6.99 for the 2. Took a picture if anyone wants me to post it. I thought these might actually be useful for someone's haunt if it's large enough and you are using actors to jump out to scare people or reset props before another group goes through the haunt. The person up front could either talk or send a signal using the morse code button to alert when a new group is starting. I'm sure the flashlight button would be very helpful to workers behind the scenes. 

Has anyone used walkie talkies in their set up already?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Some halloween related stuff from Perpetual Kid*

Perpetual Kid has some halloween related items on sale during their Winter Clearance. I've purchased from them before and was happy. Always a fun site to peruse.

Here's some things that caught my eye, maybe good ideas for party favors for your guests:

Glow in the Dark Skeleton Key Covers, Fred & Friends product, 6 for $1.79. I bought a bunch of these last year on sale to use as handouts. These do glow in the dark when exposed to light. I have one on my house key in fact.

Haunted House Glow Bandz, 18 bands for $2.49.

How about skull cupcake treats with brain frosting: Nomskulls Cupcake Molds, Fred and Friends product, set of 4 silicon skulls, $7.99.\


Okay, not on sale but what kid who's into halloween and vampires wouldn't want to squirt his ketchup with one of these:  Count Ketchup Spread Head, only $3.99. Happiness in a bottle.

PK is also now carrying the Cocktail Chemistry Set, which I had previously mentioned I saw at CoolStuffExpress (out of stock presently).

Lots more stuff if you look.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Ghost of Spookie you found such great items! I love those key covers and that vampire ketchup squirter thingy!!*


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the key covers, and i love the cupcake skulls, but i really love the ketchup squeeze bottle


----------



## IshWitch

Tumblindice said:


>


Love that! I am going to have to get some of these, too cool.


Ghost of Spookie, thanks for the links! LOVE the key covers! What a great idea to add to a gift bag for our party, not to mention I want them on my hearse's keys now!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Tropical Hibiscus Garland at Big Lots*

While at BIG LOTS yesterday checking out their Friends and Family Sale, I saw that they had some pretty nice hibiscus garland. Came in a two-toned orange and also a red. Reg. $6 a length. It's in their luau summer area along with signage and other tiki-like figures. If you are doing a jungle-type theme a few of these vines might add to the feel.


----------



## Tumblindice

Got the beacon for by SUV today.


----------



## Herman Secret

I got these two guys last week - two of the three Disney hitchhiking ghosts - both in excellent condition, $100 for the pair.



















Have seen these go on eBay for anything up to $400 each!


----------



## Eyegore

Herman Secret said:


> I got these two guys last week - two of the three Disney hitchhiking ghosts - both in excellent condition, $100 for the pair.
> Have seen these go on eBay for anything up to $400 each!


Great pieces! And Great timing...buying these coincided with Disney World temporarily changing the Hitchhiking ghosts effect and final scene at the mansion.

An awesome score for Disneyana fans and Halloween fans alike!


----------



## obsessedjack

Those are awesome. Nice find.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Herman Secret said:


> I got these two guys last week - two of the three Disney hitchhiking ghosts - both in excellent condition, $100 for the pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have seen these go on eBay for anything up to $400 each!


*OMG I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jealous, sooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous. Well ok not jealous cause im really happy you got them but envious, definately envious!!*


----------



## bobzilla

Sweettttttttt 



Herman Secret said:


> I got these two guys last week - two of the three Disney hitchhiking ghosts - both in excellent condition, $100 for the pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have seen these go on eBay for anything up to $400 each!


----------



## hallorenescene

herman, i couldn't afford them, but they are to cool. nice score. tumble, you are gonna so rock with all your zombie memorbilia.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

This is what I found/got today at my local Goodwill. Have any of you guys seen anything like the ceramic Haunted house picture? If you turn it around there is another picture on the back of a graveyard. It stands about 13 inches high at it's highest point


----------



## obsessedjack

How coooool!!! nice find. I envy youhaha


----------



## hallorenescene

i've never seen anything like it, but it's my kind of style. i like it very much


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> This is what I found/got today at my local Goodwill. Have any of you guys seen anything like the ceramic Haunted house picture? If you turn it around there is another picture on the back of a graveyard. It stands about 13 inches high at it's highest point


*I LOVE IT! Ive never seen anything like it but I love it! I would guess someone made it, could have been a ceremic project or something. What an incredible find!*


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

It's completely hollow inside as well. It was only $5 so I couldn't resist.


----------



## obsessedjack

5 bucks! wow now i really envy you!


----------



## bamtunebam

Spooky Girl,
Your purchase looks great! In fact it made me miss Halloween just looking at it.


----------



## kittyvibe

Im too jealous for words on the Hitchhiking ghosts, my periodic looking turns up nothing or super high prices. One seller losing their house on ebay is selling the statues and other cool things, but the prices are just way too high. I feel for them, so I suppose if anyone would purchase these its to be charitable. They want over $1,000 per each statue. 

I bought with a 50% off coupon at costume express some items Ive had my eye on awhile. I wanted to buy more but the total would have been over $200. /sad panda

I got the;
Pumpkin Bubble machine for $10
2 sided bride head for $12.50
Grey Timberwolf Adult Costume (looks exactly like the one on Buffy, lol)- $42.50
Bobble Head Ghost Face Adult Costume $30
Bobble Head Green Monster (Frankenstein) Adult Costume $30 - now I need the Devil to complete


----------



## Eyegore

kittyvibe said:


> Im too jealous for words on the Hitchhiking ghosts, my periodic looking turns up nothing or super high prices. One seller losing their house on ebay is selling the statues and other cool things, but the prices are just way too high. I feel for them, so I suppose if anyone would purchase these its to be charitable. They want over $1,000 per each statue.
> 
> I bought with a 50% off coupon at costume express some items Ive had my eye on awhile. I wanted to buy more but the total would have been over $200. /sad panda
> 
> I got the;
> Pumpkin Bubble machine for $10
> 2 sided bride head for $12.50
> Grey Timberwolf Adult Costume (looks exactly like the one on Buffy, lol)- $42.50
> Bobble Head Ghost Face Adult Costume $30
> Bobble Head Green Monster (Frankenstein) Adult Costume $30 - now I need the Devil to complete


What's the seller's ebay link?


----------



## madmangt

Eyegore: http://stores.ebay.com/Lizzys-Cute-Stuff?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## Eyegore

Thanks .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> Im too jealous for words on the Hitchhiking ghosts, my periodic looking turns up nothing or super high prices. One seller losing their house on ebay is selling the statues and other cool things, but the prices are just way too high. I feel for them, so I suppose if anyone would purchase these its to be charitable. They want over $1,000 per each statue.
> 
> *I bought with a 50% off coupon at costume express some items Ive had my eye on awhile.* I wanted to buy more but the total would have been over $200. /sad panda
> 
> I got the;
> Pumpkin Bubble machine for $10
> 2 sided bride head for $12.50
> Grey Timberwolf Adult Costume (looks exactly like the one on Buffy, lol)- $42.50
> Bobble Head Ghost Face Adult Costume $30
> Bobble Head Green Monster (Frankenstein) Adult Costume $30 - now I need the Devil to complete



Your post prompted me to check my email and I too ended up taking advantage of the discount to get something I've had on my wish list--a Snake in the Basket that I've wanted to add to my haunt for a few years now, reg. 29.99, now 14.99. Target had it last year at reg. price and I was hoping to pick one up on clearance but it never happened. It's a nicely done static prop that I'm hoping to modify in the future and plan to use in both my Eqyptian tomb robber theme and my Carnival theme (with the Snake Lady). Should go well with the Nox Arcana CD music I have (Carnival of Lost Souls--Snake Charmer track--here's link to listen to in case your interested). I'm really hoping to get all my halloween shopping done early this year and just focus on the layout as we get closer to Halloween. Early sales like this do help alot. BTW Costume Express' shipping is very reasonable IMO and my orders in the past have arrived by the date promised.


BTW some really nice finds there guys. That Goodwill ceramic two-sided item was really unique and a nice piece. Hard not to be in love with the Disney hitchhiking ghosts.


----------



## kittyvibe

I had that snake in the basket in my checkout, I love it too, but it had to be cut from the order cuz it got too high! Maybe tomorrow I can get it, I too was thinking it would be cool for my Egyptian area. I have alot of rubber snakes but no cobras, and I figured if I got a basket at Pottery Barn I could make my own anyway. Im still thinking about that guy.


----------



## Cal78

More Hardboard for More Tombstones, not as easy as Foam, but i like that i can be rough with them, just wish i could get better at Lettering them.


----------



## TheShadows

I just made my first purchase from Garthgoyle at http://www.cafepress.com/Darksydesigns/. I'm really excited about that.


----------



## hallorenescene

kitty, sounds like you got some wonderful finds as well
wow gos, that carnival cd sounds perfect. i'm always looking for good music.
shadows, what did you get. i really like the spider cling. i was also thinking of getting it as a necklace


----------



## TheShadows

hallorenescene said:


> shadows, what did you get. i really like the spider cling. i was also thinking of getting it as a necklace



Well, I did get the spiders, but I feel kind of bad saying what I got only because I know that many of you are still dealing with snow. Sorry in advance! I got a beach tote , and I know that sounds crazy, but I plan to use it as a book bag to carry my school things in. The beach tote just looked sturdier than the regular tote bag and had pockets and a few extras with a minimal price difference.

I do still want to get jewelry, but what I want is currently out of stock. Garth checked on it for me today and they said it will be soon but didn't get more specific than that. I want the upright black rose in earrings and a necklace and will get those when they are back in stock. 

Because I like so many of his designs, I also thought it would be fun to get the charm bracelet and add charms with all of the designs I like. That would be my ultimate goal, and then I can add a charm every once in while.


----------



## hallorenescene

i didn't see the charm bracelot. i like that alot. i just wonder how you just order the charms without the bracelot.


----------



## TheShadows

The charms are on the website too. There's a search button in the upper right corner. I've used it to do searches on earrings so that I could see all of the earrings at once, and also on necklaces. I'm thinking you could do a search for charms too and it would bring them all up. 

But each one of the designs has a charm that you can buy. So worst case, find a design you like, click on that, and it brings up all of the items available, including the earrings, necklaces, charm, and many other items.


----------



## kittyvibe

ok I was naughty and bought more stuff from costume express  

used 50% off coupon again (clearance and blowout only items)-

-2 room rolls for $5 each (wicked wood)- gonna try making the front entryway to garage haunt nicer with 'em
-Spider web canopy with light up eyes spider $10 (been wanting this for awhile)
-20" Motion Activated Skull Plaque $15 (says many cool phrases-decent size)
-Vampire male costume $15
-Grave ghoul costume $20 (GREAT deal , comes with mask, costume and skelly gloves)
- Red riding hood costume $20
-Vamptessa costume $30 (looks like nice quality) using for my standing vamp lady prop since my boobs wont fit it. 
-Cemetery Terror Table top Set $1.50

I didnt get the snake in basket after thinking about it, I figured Ill try making one after all


----------



## Guest

*Victorian Trading Company*

Free Shipping code worked for me. It is : 15761

The have some Halloween Clearance here http://www.victoriantradingco.com/catindex/C6-67.html

I got: Yes Cat Nodder
Crow's Feet Candles
Trapped Faries in a jar- love it!
Gourd Girls Tart Burner- so cute with a vintage design 
And also Fireflies In a jar..
Also they have the Christmas and Halloween clearance together- scroll down thru Christmas to reach Halloween items!


----------



## 22606

TheShadows said:


> I just made my first purchase from Garthgoyle at http://www.cafepress.com/Darksydesigns/. I'm really excited about that.


Thanks again, TS



hallorenescene said:


> i didn't see the charm bracelot. i like that alot. i just wonder how you just order the charms without the bracelot.


Very good idea, hallo I e-mailed CafePress that suggestion. I'll let you know as soon as I hear back.


----------



## 22606

I got a message from CafePress this morning saying that they will consider the separate charms option in the future. Thanks for bringing that up, hallo and TS They couldn't give me a date on the jewelry, unfortunately; I'll let everyone know as soon as it is available.


----------



## BunnyMummy

I bought some cream last night and made my own butter. It came out fantastic and was really easy!! Reading the instructions took longer than making it!!


----------



## IshWitch

BunnyMummy said:


> I bought some cream last night and made my own butter. It came out fantastic and was really easy!! Reading the instructions took longer than making it!!


Cool! I haven't done that since I was a kid. My uncle had dairy cows so got to make all the forms of milk products.


----------



## BunnyMummy

My next project is to make some cheese. I found a how-to on instructables.


----------



## 22606

I bought myself another necklace, a crown. Just have to wait for it to arrive now...


----------



## Kymmm

I have NO idea what I'm going to do with this stuff but, I got them for free soooooo... I couldn't pass it up..


----------



## Trex

A wee bit garish but very cool!!! I think you will have fun making these into something ghoulish!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Kymmm said:


> I have NO idea what I'm going to do with this stuff but, I got them for free soooooo... I couldn't pass it up..


*OMG!!! O M G!!!! I love love love those candle holders. I would totally do something with those. I can see them in my garden with a painting technique first or I could see them in a cememtery with a different painting technique! Great find KYMM!!*

*Hey Kim how big are those candle holders and would you be willing to trade or sell them?*


----------



## sambone

*Jumbo Bugs 1 dollar target*

Target has Jumbo Bugs in the very front where you walk in, bottom shelf of all the easter basket stuff, i got 3 beetles, 3 scorpions, 3 spiders and 3 giant ants
I saw the spiders at spirit halloween last year for 6 bucks each!


----------



## bobzilla

Saw these lawn gargoyles at Lowes today. They're not very scary with that big smile, but still cool looking. I think they're made of light weight plastic or resin. They stand about 16 inches tall and have wings too. $24.99 Sorry in advance for the bad phone pics


----------



## hallorenescene

bob. oh, those gargoyes are cool. 
sam, nice heads up on the bugs.
kymmm, those candle holders are very pretty.


----------



## obsessedjack

Love the candle holders. They are very cool. If they were mine I would paint them grey or black. very neat.


----------



## Kymmm

I just wanted to share what I did to the candlesticks.. tell me what you think or if you have any suggestions.


----------



## Tumblindice

Got my first fake weapon for my Zombie Hunter uniform.


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, the one on the left looks the best. i like the shading on it
tumble, they don't look fake so that's a good thing, right?


----------



## Tumblindice

hallorenescene said:


> kymmm, the one on the left looks the best. i like the shading on it
> tumble, they don't look fake so that's a good thing, right?


Thats the idea Hallo, although the orange barrel gives it away.


----------



## blackfog

Kymmm nice job on the paint!

Tumblindice you'll shoot your eye out lol!


----------



## kittyvibe

blackfrog made me giggle. 

I got my first batch of orders from my recent buys. Im going to test the lighting on my wolf and blower on the cat head from Improvements catalog. They took the LONGEST time to actually mail the items out, it was borderline ridiculous. 

Box 1 of 2 from Costume Express arrived yesterday and since the fiance was around I could only scan the top of the items while he showered. The 2 sided Bride Head is getting exchanged because one eyeball on the vampire/evil side is really messed up. 

And not in the cool , messed up, way. The right eyeball looks like it got molded looking down and the pupil is cut off a but / melted with the start of the upper cheek. I might have forgiven them this but there is white paint from the skin covering the details painted on the eye itself, looking like an obvious flaw in the manufacturing. 

The return/exchange was surprisingly easy, the website makes it seem like it would be a hassle and more out of pocket money but it is great so far. The CS mentioned that my new one might look the same, I think she suspected the item just had some coloring changes not shown on the website, but I explained it wasnt that, its a bad batch, a defect in the product. 

So hopefully my new one will be from a normal run, I cant believe the manufacturer quality peeps let this one go by without taking off the belt, lol.


----------



## SkipWire

Curious about disco ball 120VAC motor so I purchased one for $9.99 including shipping.

2 revolutions per minute, 120VAC, weight capacity: 25 lbs. and a low price could makes this a good deal. Then again plastic gears could be noisy and wear out too quickly. Will need to test (play with it) for a few days to get an idea.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kittyvibe, I received my airblown cat from Improvements Catalog on Monday and my Costume Express Snake in Basket arrived today. I didn't think either was particularly long on the delivery time once I got the ship notice. I also received two clearance costumes from Halloween Asylum last week and that shipped pretty quickly (always had quick shipping from Nancy; I think they do an almost immediate turnaround once they get your order).

Reflections on the cat--haven't opened yet and probably won't until our weather outside is better. At the size it is, it will require a lot of room to totally inflate. I'm excited about this guy although I am really not an airblown person at all. I guess I should at least see if the blower works but wonder if it will be like one of those funny sitcoms where someone pulls a cord and the giant river inflatable raft blows up in seconds filling the area and knocking the person over and trapping them underneath! LOL. 

Reflections on the snake in basket--very, very nice detailing on this. Extremely happy with the looks of it. The basket looks real and the snake as well, and it has a nice pose that lends itself to some possible modifications. It seems like the bottom of the snake basket is hollow (by tapping on it) so I'm hopeful one day of adding some glowing eyes and maybe make it spit--by cutting open the bottom and working from inside. 

BTW I purchased the Wicked Jester costume for some prop clothing and really have to say that I was very impressed with the quality of the outfit, even the mask was nice. Any kid would be excited to wear it. It was on clearance for under $8 (think I got the last one BTW), so I really have to say thanks Nancy for including this in the clearance items. 

Honesty I've been preoccupied with the TV and internet coverage of the horrible events going on in Japan right now and haven't felt like posting much or checking the boards here or thinking much of halloween planning at all. I meant to give feedback about my items sooner. It's a frightening time for Japan, and everyone there is in my thoughts. I have so much respect for the way the Japanese have stayed so strong in facing this horrendous series of disasters.


----------



## Slarti

I was a little bummed I couldn't afford much at Transworld, but the cosmos has instead given me my mother's basement! My dad and I helped her clean it out today and are going back tomorrow and it's a treasure trove of hauntable crap!

I got various picture frames, a whole mirror and matching candleabra set, bunches of silk flowers, wigs, old unused medical supplies and other miscellaneous junk perfect for haunt projects! Now I'm all inspired.


----------



## kittyvibe

GOS, I inflated the Cat head inflatable in my living room and it looks awesome :3

When the mouth moved, it seemed to make a little sound from the motor, I dont think it will be detectable with music. The blower stand is alot smaller than Im used to for inflatables of this size, and the legs are stationary, so I wont break them when I go to re-pack into its box, yay. 

Broke the blower stand leg on my spider last year, so Im glad it seemed a bit sturdier. The size of the head is similar to the globes, more wide but has depth too. I had to stand back to really take it it and realized I should have ordered 2! lol Make them as entryway sentries to my garage or something. 

I liked your idea of putting it on the roof but I fear to do that until I get the roof redone. Did you see my post about the tail for your guy?


----------



## bl00d

Grab bag of Bill Nye stage make up for $10 un-used will post pics 2moro


----------



## bl00d

bl00d said:


> Grab bag of Bill Nye stage make up for $10 un-used will post pics 2moro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sipesh

Nice score on the Bill Nye! I love that stuff. Looks like you got a lot of good things in there.


----------



## TheShadows

Today I received the tote that I ordered from Garthgoyle, so I thought I would share it with you - just a couple of images. It's huge and very sturdy. You can't tell from the picture but it has 3 of my largest textbooks in it. It also has a large pocket with a velcro closure across the front outside and another pocket inside. It's much better than the other totes I've been using to carry my school things around. The trim is navy. It's hard to tell because of the lighting. It's hanging on my kitchen island in these two pictures. Thanks, Garth! I'm very happy with it!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Sipesh said:


> Nice score on the Bill Nye! I love that stuff. Looks like you got a lot of good things in there.



Heck, I just love Bill Nye! And Beakman. I'm a science nerd. What can I say!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I LOVE the spider image on the tote.


----------



## Wyrmling

Picked up a bunch of PVC pieces for a future attempt at a PVC mannequin.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I bought the In My Veins drink dispenser today. From the reviews I've read (mostly bad) I still couldn't pass it up. This holds only 1 Liter of fluid and apparently drips very slow, but c'mon! It's an awesome prop!











I also came across this ice bucket - Put 'Em On Ice - but it's discontinued, so I'm not having much luck finding one. And believe you me, I've searched high and low on the web this morning. I get all excited when I get a hit only to be let down when it comes time to put the item in my shopping cart and/or check out. Then I get the lovely "THIS ITEM IS OUT OF STOCK" or "DISCONTINUED ITEM" message. BOO!


----------



## halloween71

I have that bucket I love it!!!!


----------



## halloween71

I have bought alot from a new projector to ambient dvd's to my spider theme decor for my party.









This projector
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...e_bnrank=1&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch

alot of great spider decor at buycostumes with a 35% off coupon and a halloween lot on ebay with a bride freaky flyer-blucky-grim reaper bust.I have spent way to much this week.


----------



## mementomori

At my local supermarket they were having a dvd sale. I got this awesome horror movie dvd collection in a tin, the top had a button which when pressed has screams and horror music. It also comes with a bonus horror sounds cd. I am so stoked. It has some of my favorite movies on it like the original night of the living dead, also it has the silent Nosferatu <3 and the silent cabinet of Dr. Caligari which I've never need before. And it was only $10!


----------



## GiggleFairy

halloween71 said:


> I have that bucket I love it!!!!



 Hey! Aren't you a member of the PAY IT FORWARD group????? LOL! 



I'm not giving up my search yet. Wish me luck!


----------



## hallorenescene

giggle, i love your new purchase. i wouldn't care if it dripped slow either.
halloween 71, i can't see what you posted
and mems house for movie and popcorn night


----------



## GiggleFairy

Oh hallorenescene wouldn't that be awesome! If we could have a movie/popcorn night featuring a different horror flick each get-together. *sigh* Oh! Even better - a "Make It & Take It" project with the evening. Hey, one can dream can't she???


----------



## hallorenescene

i second the make it and take it. but the movie night would be fun.


----------



## 22606

TheShadows said:


> Today I received the tote that I ordered from Garthgoyle, so I thought I would share it with you - just a couple of images. It's huge and very sturdy. You can't tell from the picture but it has 3 of my largest textbooks in it. It also has a large pocket with a velcro closure across the front outside and another pocket inside. It's much better than the other totes I've been using to carry my school things around. The trim is navy. It's hard to tell because of the lighting. It's hanging on my kitchen island in these two pictures. Thanks, Garth! I'm very happy with it!


Very glad that you are happy with your purchase, TS. Thanks



GiggleFairy said:


> I LOVE the spider image on the tote.


Thank you, GiggleFairy.


----------



## GiggleFairy

You're welcome Garthgoyle!


----------



## Wyrmling

Got some mail today! 

Couple of gas masks for this year.











And my first attempt at a PVC dummy. Will have to wait til the pool noodles come on sale to put some meat on him though.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Those masks are awesome!

I'm hoping to work on my scarecrow over the next week - I've got the PVC frame done. And I've got pool noodles! Neh-neh-neh-neh-boo-boo!


----------



## BunnyMummy

I found that trying to cover an entire tinfoil wrapped skull is time-consuming and painful on my hand! I wonder if maybe I had a heated tub full of melted glue sticks and just dunked the skull, would that make my life easier....?


----------



## ollieee

Well these arrived yesterday but that still counts I think! They were instantly made a part of the crew and welcomed to party in St Patricks Day tradition.


----------



## hallorenescene

oilee, those are some nice skellies.
wyrm, very scary. my grandson will love your props


----------



## obsessedjack

haha that's funny. cool skellies. They're just chillin'....nice....


----------



## GiggleFairy

Lovin' the skellies. Where'd you get them from?


----------



## ollieee

I bought them on Amazon through AWW store which is actualy Anatomy warehouse.


----------



## kittyvibe

I love the skellys just chill-laxin there, but OMG I just love the background! Is that what your backyard looks like?


----------



## halloween71

ollieee said:


> Well these arrived yesterday but that still counts I think! They were instantly made a part of the crew and welcomed to party in St Patricks Day tradition.


Love them!!!


----------



## halloween71

That back yard is awesome I would just live there.


----------



## halloween71

hallorenescene said:


> giggle, i love your new purchase. i wouldn't care if it dripped slow either.
> halloween 71, i can't see what you posted
> and mems house for movie and popcorn night


I don't know why you can't see they are youtube links that's weird.


----------



## halloween71

Gigglefairy not the head one but this one looks cool
http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/6154.htm


----------



## GiggleFairy

halloween71 said:


> Gigglefairy not the head one but this one looks cool
> http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/6154.htm



That one's pretty cool. You know, I have the darnedest luck - I either fall in love with a discontinued item or one that is WAAAAY out of my price range! Sometimes it sucks to be me. 



On a good note, this arrived in my mail box today. Anyone remember this movie from 1981???? (And to think young people today think _Scary Movie was the original "spoof" of horror movies. Ha! I've been on a lookout for this movie forever! I've only found them priced well over a hundred dollars, but recently came across an inexpensive vendor. YAY!









_


----------



## kittyvibe

wow! thats awesome Gigglefairy!~


----------



## GiggleFairy

kittyvibe said:


> wow! thats awesome Gigglefairy!~



I just can't wait to see what I think about it 30 years later, lol!


----------



## kittyvibe

got my final order in for costume express. they extended their 98% clearance. It was such a great sale.

Wished I had gotten all my orders on one single one but kept coming back for more, on the money I spent for shipping I coulda got quite a few more things if I didnt separate my orders into 3! lol. 

The second batch I already got and ordered batch 3 tonight. 
Batch 2 consisted of a really awesome talking skull with motion sensor atop a sign
(arrived with jaw busted so they are sending me a new one)
- spiderweb canopy with led eyes on spider
-2 wicked wood room rolls ($5 each! normally $20)
-4 costumes 
-grave tabletop set (paper and tissue) with leaves to scatter

in Batch 3 ordered tonight-
-light up chest pirate costume
- survivor kids costume for only $3! (Im mainly using the pants and vines for my pirate ensemble to build a hanging upside down prop with- a pirate)
-Handsome Hugh Devil costume (really nice looking quality for the price, I hope my fiance wears this lol)
-haunted house/night sky add ons- mainly for the moon , lightning might be cool


Im trying to beef up my pirates area because while I was happy with it last year, the pics showed all the areas needing improvement, darn flash photography! ><
The background is what Im mainly focusing on, I cant seem to figure out what to use as a backdrop.


----------



## hallorenescene

giggle fairy, my sister use to sell those heads. if you like, i can see if she has any more? cool poster too, or movie


----------



## bobzilla

Found this little guy today at the swap meet. I think a hack is in order! Maybe a zombie bear?  LOL Amazon.com: Hasbro Playskool T.J. Bearytales Animated Plush Bear: Toys & Games


----------



## bobzilla

Lucky you....love em 




ollieee said:


> Well these arrived yesterday but that still counts I think! They were instantly made a part of the crew and welcomed to party in St Patricks Day tradition.


----------



## BunnyMummy

I'm suffering from buyer's remorse. I bought and ate three Krispy Kreme donuts cause they looked good on the shelves. Now my insides are rebelling and I have a major migraine from all that sugar!


----------



## ollieee

Thanks Bobzilla I was just looking at them trying to figure out how to attach my 3 axis skull to one of them.  I think I have to cut and thread the rod running thru the spine.


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> giggle fairy, my sister use to sell those heads. if you like, i can see if she has any more? cool poster too, or movie


 SAY WHAT???? 

Are you talking about the Put 'Em On Ice Bucket???????? *paces the floor until answer arrives*


----------



## GiggleFairy

bobzilla said:


> Found this little guy today at the swap meet. I think a hack is in order! Maybe a zombie bear?  LOL Amazon.com: Hasbro Playskool T.J. Bearytales Animated Plush Bear: Toys & Games
> 
> YouTube - Victoria Playing with TJ Bearytales (Super TJ to the Rescue)
> 
> YouTube - TJ Bearytales Skinned Alive!
> 
> YouTube - Evil Teddy Bear Speaks.





WOW! Just WOW! I'm great at tearing things up, never tried a hack before. This is way cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

bob, cool teddy bear. some people are amazing. i wish we were neighbors


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks GiggleFairy, hallorenescene  If we were neighbors, we could work on props year round 




hallorenescene said:


> bob, cool teddy bear. some people are amazing. i wish we were neighbors


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Bought all this today for $90 off Craig's list. Probably won't use it all but thought it was a good deal.


----------



## 22606

I'm about to buy myself a shirt with this design, I think. Shameless self-promotion, I know Figured that many here would like to see the new design, honestly, since it is so fitting.


----------



## hallorenescene

the pirate, that is an awesome deal. i may not use it all in one year, but over time i would.
garth, i like the design. if you ever get the charms, i want the fantasy ones


----------



## 22606

Thanks, hallo. Another member and I have brought the idea up to CafePress, so I hope they will decide to sell the charms individually, too.


----------



## BunnyMummy

I found out what a heavy downpour of hail will do to a temporary shed to hold my Halloween stuff!! Not fun when I have to quickly haul it all inside during the storm!


----------



## kittyvibe

ThePirateHouse said:


> Bought all this today for $90 off Craig's list. Probably won't use it all but thought it was a good deal.


I think more pictures and some descriptions would be in order here, hehe. If theres anything you dont want mebbe you can sell it to me?


----------



## okanagan180

*candle holder*

got this at specers gifts for 10 bucks


----------



## Tumblindice

okanagan180 said:


> got this at specers gifts for 10 bucks


Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Awesome find okanagan180.


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks to Bluefrogs' heads up on the buycostumes site, I got more stuff! /sigh 


-Mardi Gras Plush Floppy Jester Hat (for a skelly masked scary clown prop)

-Werewolf Adult Costume (the one with clothes) - I got this for me, i gotta make a "female" werewolf fur suit, like from Buffy the Vampire slayer


-Fabulous green witch costume- yay had my size here! Hope it fits!

- Body builder adult (this is gonna be my base for a Skeletor costume) as seen here for inspiration---> http://www.thehunterslair.com/index.php?showtopic=22499

must heck out the link its totally awesome Skeletor, best Ive seen!


----------



## TheShadows

Everybody is finding such amazing stuff and at great prices. I'm jealous! 

BunnyMummy, so sorry to hear about the hail. Hope you managed to save all your halloween stuff! 

GiggleFairy, I'm rooting for you. Hope hallo manages to come through with the Put 'em on Ice bucket! 

And Garthgoyle, love the new design, as well as other new designs I keep finding on your website. I have also contacted http://www.cafepress.com/Darksydesigns and asked them to make the individual charms available. I was confused before and thought they were available because all of the necklaces and earrings say charm necklace or charm earrings, etc. I knew I had seen charm many times on the website. Just didn't realize until I tried to order that the individual charms weren't there. Perhaps if enough of us contact them, they will get wise. 

Thanks again to EYERYONE for sharing your wonderful finds!


----------



## hallorenescene

oka, that is an amazing find. our spencers just have adult related items. disapointing because they use to have cool stuff like that.
kitty, that will be a work of art. good luck.
bunny, more importantly, are you okay. no matter how small, that stuff hurts when it hits.


----------



## glug

3 shiatsu neck massuagers. Some cool hats for my zombies, and a pole style carport frame. all for under 30.00$ woo hoo....


----------



## kittyvibe

glug said:


> 3 shiatsu neck massuagers. Some cool hats for my zombies, and a pole style carport frame. all for under 30.00$ woo hoo....


woot woot sounds awesome! i got 2 recently myself for a total of 3 for me, now we gotta figure out what to use them for  actually 2 need ideas, 1 has one for thsi year, hehe. 


Bunny, I hope your stuff is alright!  Never had to deal with hail before, rain is usually the issue here. Somehow a box in my shed full of halloween stuff was unloaded upon with water and I didnt even realize it until much later when I was going through my stuff. 

There was a plastic bag with stuff on top of the very tall box (like a dishwasher sized and tall) so it was holding the water, about a gallon of it, on the top. When I tried removing the bag is just poured out and down through everything in the box  

So I feel your pain, gotta fix the roof!


----------



## Kymmm

Everyone is getting such great stuff. Oka, I'm jealous.. I bought that same candelabra at full price! (good thing I really like it)  I also used the 50% off code at Buycostumes.com and bought a few costumes for my haunted culdesac. Hopefully my hubby lets me live long enough to enjoy them.. lol


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Have I told anybody about my skull and crossbones Snuggie? I hope that fits into this thread. 

My camera is broken but here's the link to the Snuggie. I love it so much.


----------



## skullnbones

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Have I told anybody about my skull and crossbones Snuggie? I hope that fits into this thread.
> 
> My camera is broken but here's the link to the Snuggie. I love it so much.


 oh my! i MUST have this....come on skullnbones! whats not to love!!!!!!
thanks calf melanie!


----------



## GiggleFairy

It's a shame more of you don't belong to the Pay It Forward group. For example, skullnbones would have just made it super simple for me to send a lovely PIF gift of a Skull Snuggie!


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Bought all this for $90 from a lady on Craig's list. A lot better than the picture looks . Probably won't use a lot of it but for that price you could not pass it up.


----------



## 22606

kittyvibe said:


> - Body builder adult (this is gonna be my base for a Skeletor costume) as seen here for inspiration---> http://www.thehunterslair.com/index.php?showtopic=22499
> 
> must check out the link its totally awesome Skeletor, best Ive seen!


That is one impressive Skeletor. He and Hordak always were my favorites



TheShadows said:


> And Garthgoyle, love the new design, as well as other new designs I keep finding on your website. I have also contacted http://www.cafepress.com/Darksydesigns and asked them to make the individual charms available. I was confused before and thought they were available because all of the necklaces and earrings say charm necklace or charm earrings, etc. I knew I had seen charm many times on the website. Just didn't realize until I tried to order that the individual charms weren't there. Perhaps if enough of us contact them, they will get wise.


Thank you very much, TS I'm hoping that they will listen, too...



hallorenescene said:


> oka, that is an amazing find. our spencers just have adult related items. disapointing because they use to have cool stuff like that.


I know what you mean, hallo. Spencers used to be amazing years ago, then it went downhill and keeps getting worse, unfortunately. I found some more great Gothic decor there again last year, but it seems that they don't carry _any_ now



Kymmm said:


> I also used the 50% off code at Buycostumes.com and bought a few costumes for my haunted culdesac. Hopefully my hubby lets me live long enough to enjoy them.. lol


Just look at it this way, Kymmm: If you don't make it, perhaps you can officially become a part of your haunt


----------



## osenator

Piratehouse, wow! I am jealous!


----------



## kittyvibe

ya, I posted I wanted to see more pics when he posted about it a few pages back, hehe. Guess he forgot he already posted


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

skullnbones said:


> oh my! i MUST have this....come on skullnbones! whats not to love!!!!!!
> thanks calf melanie!


YW!!  Always happy and willing to enable!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

ThePirateHouse said:


> Bought all this for $90 from a lady on Craig's list. A lot better than the picture looks . Probably won't use a lot of it but for that price you could not pass it up.


Wow, great haul.


----------



## skullnbones

GiggleFairy said:


> It's a shame more of you don't belong to the Pay It Forward group. For example, skullnbones would have just made it super simple for me to send a lovely PIF gift of a Skull Snuggie!


 that would make that super simple  i love where your going with this!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I found 3 neighbors who's fences were downed over the winter...

(lotsa wood for me!)


----------



## obsessedjack

aw that stinks.lol. kinda funny post though....


----------



## kittyvibe

Got this ---> http://www.beallsflorida.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product__10151_-1_12003_477543

Its really great, using him for my Pirate Scene  Lovely colors and he moves. I wish to find the alligator at a decent price to add to my Egyptian scene or Pirates as well.


----------



## obsessedjack

That's really cool kittyvibe. I love anything that lights up.lol. I'd like to do a pirates scene one year.  Guess I should start to take notes.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I would go broke if I picked a theme yearly. I have a Pandora's Box of stuff. When I open my box, all kinds of decorations jump out.


----------



## bobzilla

Cool parrot 



kittyvibe said:


> Got this ---> http://www.beallsflorida.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product__10151_-1_12003_477543
> 
> Its really great, using him for my Pirate Scene  Lovely colors and he moves. I wish to find the alligator at a decent price to add to my Egyptian scene or Pirates as well.


----------



## hallorenescene

kittyvibe, i want that parrot. that's not a bad price. i have a cat, raven, spider, arch, fence, and a witch of that material. they light up and move. i'd never seen the parrot before. there's also an owl i want to get

oh my gosh, i just saw the aligater too. i love it. out of my price range but i love it. sniff


----------



## halloween71

I love the parrot but really love that alligator.


----------



## kittyvibe

hallorenescene said:


> kittyvibe, i want that parrot. that's not a bad price. i have a cat, raven, spider, arch, fence, and a witch of that material. they light up and move. i'd never seen the parrot before. there's also an owl i want to get
> 
> oh my gosh, i just saw the aligater too. i love it. out of my price range but i love it. sniff


I has in the same material , the witch, a cat, a cat w/pumpkin, spider, wolf and the owl, I think Im forgetting one too. Now the parrot and hopefully the gator someday  

What does your arch and fence look like?


----------



## Guest

*freshly caught Fairy Folk*

bought off ebay to put in my witches kitchen. It would be pretty easy to make such a prop, also.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...y+caught+fairy+folk&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## obsessedjack

that is so cute and clever Hollow. That would make a nice addition to any witch's kitchen.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

UnOrthodOx said:


> I found 3 neighbors who's fences were downed over the winter...
> 
> (lotsa wood for me!)


It continues to pile up!


----------



## Scatterbrains

UnOrthodOx said:


> It continues to pile up!


Awesome score....


I need to find some aged wood to make at least 6 coffin lids this year.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

If I can keep getting donations, you're welcome to some. There's at least 2 more 'we might replace it this year' folks in the neighborhood, and one with a pile I haven't been able to catch at home yet. Plus a bunch of maybe folk from facebook....

Good thing about being 'the Halloween house' is everyone knows you and is more than happy to let you take crap. Lot different than 5 years ago when I got weird looks and doors slammed when I'ld knock on doors.


----------



## hallorenescene

kitty, what does your witch and cat/pumpkin look like? i didn't know there was a wolf too! sweet. someday i want to own them all. they are so delightful looking

here's a picture of my fence. i also have some path shrubs that i think go well with these items. sorry, this is the best picture i have of my fence. the fence and arch just light up. they're not animated. i packed away the arch, and sorry, i don't have a pic of it. and i just remembered i have a tree


----------



## Scatterbrains

UnOrthodOx said:


> If I can keep getting donations, you're welcome to some. There's at least 2 more 'we might replace it this year' folks in the neighborhood, and one with a pile I haven't been able to catch at home yet. Plus a bunch of maybe folk from facebook....
> 
> Good thing about being 'the Halloween house' is everyone knows you and is more than happy to let you take crap. Lot different than 5 years ago when I got weird looks and doors slammed when I'ld knock on doors.


THANKS!! It's a lot easier to make stuff outta fence than pallets.


----------



## kittyvibe

hallorenescene said:


> kitty, what does your witch and cat/pumpkin look like? i didn't know there was a wolf too! sweet. someday i want to own them all. they are so delightful looking
> 
> here's a picture of my fence. i also have some path shrubs that i think go well with these items. sorry, this is the best picture i have of my fence. the fence and arch just light up. they're not animated. i packed away the arch, and sorry, i don't have a pic of it. and i just remembered i have a tree


Does the fence have little metal spiders you hand onto it, if so I have that set too, hhe. I thin from Target? I didnt get the tree but wanted it  

I got the wolf from Improvements catalog, though its covered with some shiny black glitter type stuff, it got everywhere! Its huge too---> http://www.improvementscatalog.com/product/werewolf-animated-halloween-decor.do

Heres my witch in the front there-- > http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ng-feast-back-my-fiance-loved-those-guys.html

Ill have to get a pic of the cat with pumpkin, its a cat peeker behind a big pumpkin and the pop up bar broke, so I didnt put it out until I repair it. Ill try to get a pic here in a bit


----------



## hallorenescene

kitty, yes, my fence has spiders that hang on it. i got it from target too. my witch is different than yours. it broke so i need to fix it. a guy tried to fix it for me, and burnt a hole in the broom whisk part. i so want that parrot and werewolf. the wolf you say has glitter on it. is it the same material and lights as the other stuff? if so i'm gonna try to get it with the next pay check.


----------



## kittyvibe

hallorenescene said:


> kitty, yes, my fence has spiders that hang on it. i got it from target too. my witch is different than yours. it broke so i need to fix it. a guy tried to fix it for me, and burnt a hole in the broom whisk part. i so want that parrot and werewolf. the wolf you say has glitter on it. is it the same material and lights as the other stuff? if so i'm gonna try to get it with the next pay check.


the wolf is the same , a metal animated sculpture and is the biggest one I have. pretty tall. The "glitter" makes me think the metal bars were coated with black plastic then "burned" and theres strands of it to make the body look more solid stretched from bar to bar. The eye area is outlined in a red glitter. The black plasticy glitter falls off in abundance, it gets everywhere so be careful where you unpack it. Vacuuming it up off a wood floor wasnt as easy I thought because it wanted to stick to the floor. Its shaped like dill weed and falls like confetti. 

Still is pretty awesome, and impressive. They sell the parrots online at Bealls but I also bought mine off ebay. He keeps selling them--> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320675758003

Got mine for $25.50 and last one sold for $22, thats including shipping. Bealls online was for me about $26 with shipping but I opted for ebay to use paypal. I also have a Bealls about 20 mins from me that sells these for the online price as well.


----------



## hollowscreamer

went treasure hunting at the goodwill store today  

found a bunch of dolls for .75-$1 to aint as zombie babies...the skull and mouse was $2.50.....cake stand was $2.50.....and the silver trays etc. was from $1 for most and $7.50 for the covered server and $4 for small serverwith glass bowl and lid and $3 for other server w/out lid.....glass herb jars and stand was $4

the silver sets will be great for serving a delicious feast with all my guests bwwaaaaahaaa

the wooden chair has music when wound and the seat turns to the music!  great to lace a zombie babie on dont ya think?  it was $5


----------



## hollowscreamer

uhoh lol the stand was $3.50 lol


----------



## GiggleFairy

Looks like you hit the jackpot hallowscreamer. I paid more than twice that for my highchair and it's not near as cool as yours. I also can't ever seem to find baby dolls around here. If I do they're like WAY too much.


----------



## kittyvibe

hollowscreamer you did very well! My favorite of the bunch is the skull with mouse, so cute!


----------



## hollowscreamer

gigglefairy and others... i love the combo of the treasure hunting and this site to use ideas from others to get the creative juices flowing lol.....but hel_ing others in other ways is also great with someones idea with the "_ay it forward" thread.......do you know how i could sign u_ for that too by any chance?

maybe the _ay it forward fairy can get ya some dolls too hehehe


----------



## BlueFrog

*hallowscreamer*, I am most envious of your finds, especially that skull & mouse. I'm also relieved to see I'm not the only one out there buying up silverplate to use at Halloween.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

hollowscreamer said:


> went treasure hunting at the goodwill store today
> 
> found a bunch of dolls for .75-$1 to aint as zombie babies...the skull and mouse was $2.50.....cake stand was $2.50.....and the silver trays etc. was from $1 for most and $7.50 for the covered server and $4 for small serverwith glass bowl and lid and $3 for other server w/out lid.....glass herb jars and stand was $4
> 
> the silver sets will be great for serving a delicious feast with all my guests bwwaaaaahaaa
> 
> the wooden chair has music when wound and the seat turns to the music!  great to lace a zombie babie on dont ya think?  it was $5


*Oooh i love the skull with the mouse! You really have some great finds there and super cheap.*


----------



## katshead42

Nice score on the babies. I need to get to work painting some for this year! Thanks for the push in the right direction.


----------



## GiggleFairy

hollowscreamer said:


> gigglefairy and others... i love the combo of the treasure hunting and this site to use ideas from others to get the creative juices flowing lol.....but hel_ing others in other ways is also great with someones idea with the "_ay it forward" thread.......do you know how i could sign u_ for that too by any chance?
> 
> maybe the _ay it forward fairy can get ya some dolls too hehehe




We're having a blast in the group. C'mon over! Here's the direct link to the profile. Just "friend" it, then PM your address. If there is someone you'd like to surprise, send a PM and request their address. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/payitforward-surprise.html


I'm so super stoked! I've been without my car for about two weeks now; it's in the shop. My mother's friend just called and is bringing me hers for the day - off to Goodwill I go! Oh yeah baby! Y'all wish me luck!


----------



## icyuod2

Took me a while but i finally found the babies. lol Nice score!
Are ya gonna age the skull and mouse?

I have a question for you guys and gals. I'm a dude with limited wacky box (computer) skills, and more curious than anything. (really don't have a clue)

Why do you guys attach link's that can't be seen as apposed to attaching an image to your posts?

I've always used photobucket or tinypic.
Is it the forums way of attaching pic's? easier to do than using an outside image host? Take up less space on the forum? give peeps the option of looking at pic's or not? What's the reasoning behind it?

Based on the number of post's i see in that format I'm starting to think, I'm doing it wrong. 

So new thrift store scores for me.
I found a real old pair of crutches. (one piece of split wood) and a creepy old rotten back brace?? (Btw how do i soften old hard leather? thx.)
















All the cultery came from my local surplus store (forest city surplus)
They wanted $5.99 for the crutches, but I got them to throw in the back brace for free.
Also picked up these 2 hand blown glass domes (probably candle holders without the wrought iron stand/wall mount).








Fantastic items for my next creey calendar shoot.


----------



## 22606

hollowscreamer said:


> gigglefairy and others... i love the combo of the treasure hunting and this site to use ideas from others to get the creative juices flowing lol.....but hel_ing others in other ways is also great with someones idea with the "_ay it forward" thread.......do you know how i could sign u_ for that too by any chance?
> 
> maybe the _ay it forward fairy can get ya some dolls too hehehe


If you were going for 'Pig Latin', I think you failed miserably, hollowscreamer


Lots of very cool finds


----------



## hollowscreamer

*_ig latin????? LOL*

LOL LOL hmmmm i wasnt going for _ig latin at all ....the darn keyboard is messing u_...the letter after o and b4 q isnt working lately lol lol


thanks for all the comments and have a great time treasure hunting!!!!!!!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

to soften old hard leather, get some neats foot oil and soak the,m lay out in the sun and apply more coats until the soften you want.


----------



## obcessedwithit

okanagan180 said:


> got this at specers gifts for 10 bucks


oooh I like that


----------



## hollowscreamer

ROFL ....GOOD LUCK GiggleFairy!!!!!!!!! go get em girl!!


----------



## 22606

hollowscreamer said:


> LOL LOL hmmmm i wasnt going for _ig latin at all ....the darn keyboard is messing u_...the letter after o and b4 q isnt working lately lol lol


I figured something like that


----------



## icyuod2

obcessedwithit said:


> to soften old hard leather, get some neats foot oil and soak the,m lay out in the sun and apply more coats until the soften you want.


thx. can i pick that up at any drug store?


----------



## hollowscreamer

@icyuod2.... yes im gonna age the mouse and skull..its on my to-do-list anyway lol but was maybe thinking about making a mold somehow from it 1st ....never know when i could come in handy!
sorry about s_litting the _ics on 2 re_lies, but my daughter was talking to me and i lost concentration and forgot where i left off at so had to do the 2nd set of _ics lol

i love all the Dr. things u r finding as well and the 40's chair is AWESOME!


----------



## halloween71

Got these great looking props in today.There are three total hit more descrption to see pictures of all of them.The reaper prop is latex and the size of the latex devil and the demon with cross spirit sold.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Pw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123


----------



## hallorenescene

GOOD LUCK GIGGLE. had to yell so you would hear me. 
icy, you are going to have a lab to die for. awesome


----------



## kittyvibe

hollowscreamer said:


> LOL LOL hmmmm i wasnt going for _ig latin at all ....the darn keyboard is messing u_...the letter after o and b4 q isnt working lately lol lol
> 
> 
> thanks for all the comments and have a great time treasure hunting!!!!!!!!


you can find keyboards for super cheap at yardsales or less than $10 most places  I suffered with keys sticking and after a day or so of that I was screaming my way like a banshee to get a new one, lol.


----------



## hollowscreamer

LOL usually can find the keyboards chea_ EXCE_T when i actually need one now grrrr lol
any other time goodwill has many at one time , but not now that i need one!!

my daughter says to cut n- _aste the letter i need...ummm which is more annoying... cutting and _asting constantly or someone having to read the jibberish to figure out to insert the missing letter???? ROFLMAO

sorry everyone lol...im working on getting a new keyboard soon!


----------



## Xane

If you have a Big Lots, you can usually get an off-brand keyboard pretty cheap. Or even ask a local computer repair shop which may be more than happy to make a few bucks off the junk pile.

While I still use ancient methods such as SHIFT+DEL and SHIFT+INS to cut and paste (CTRL+INS is copy), Ctrl+V would be much faster to paste letters into your text instead of using the Edit menu.


----------



## obsessedjack

*My new Tree*

I got this little tree at the Dollar Tree today. I'm gonna paint it black and add my mini orange ornaments to it from last year.









This is what it's intended for.lol.


----------



## kittyvibe

good idea on the easter tree!


----------



## obsessedjack

Thanks. Its all black now. yay. I just gotta put my ornaments on it. Anyone know where to get some of those string lights that are battery operated?


----------



## hallorenescene

obsessed, that is a sweet little tree.


----------



## obsessedjack

I just saw it as a blank canvas! I was like oh I gotta have this!lol


----------



## Eyegore

Like that easter tree. Lots of potential.
I need to head to Dollar Tree! 

Thanks, ObsessedJack for the heads up!


----------



## obsessedjack

For sure! No Problem. I'll post some pictures of it tomorrow once I find my ornaments and stuff. trying to think of what else I can put on it....hmm...well at least I've got plenty of time!lol


----------



## Eyegore

obsessedjack said:


> For sure! No Problem. I'll post some pictures of it tomorrow once I find my ornaments and stuff. trying to think of what else I can put on it....hmm...well at least I've got plenty of time!lol


"Moss" it up! That's what I plan on doing! 
Tons of spanish moss and crows with micro led uplighting.
the tree will apear to be growing out of a skull!


----------



## obsessedjack

I do have a bunch of moss I just bought for my cemetery fence I've been working on. You're so smart.lol. We make a pretty good team Eyegore!lol.


----------



## Eyegore

Haha. moss is my go to answer, when I can't think of anything else. 
It's like a creepy garnish. It's like bacon...good with everything.


----------



## obsessedjack

haha Bacon. You know Bacon is the meat of Gods right? hahahaha


----------



## Xane

Dangling eyeballs hanging by the muscles or nerves


----------



## obsessedjack

gross...i love it.lol


----------



## hollowscreamer

maybe get some Barbi dolls cheap at junk store and take their heads off and paint them like lil zombies...take all limbs off the torso and bloody them up and hang pieces from the tree too??????????


----------



## obsessedjack

ahhh.....that's creepy.....i like the way you guys think.lol.


----------



## hollowscreamer

oh and btw.. i got a new keyboard last night ..... look what i can do..pppppppPPPPPPPPpppppp.... see i can "P" again, I CAN P


----------



## stick

hollowscreamer said:


> oh and btw.. i got a new keyboard last night ..... look what i can do..pppppppPPPPPPPPpppppp.... see i can "P" again, I CAN P


You just P'd all over the place and don't think i am going to clean it up for you.


----------



## hollowscreamer

now i want a tree too!!!!!! yes im wiiiiiiininnggg! and yes i want cheese with my wine....


----------



## obsessedjack

hahaha dude dollar tree. Go get one!


----------



## hollowscreamer

ROFLMAO......ummmmm... Mikey will do it..he does everything


----------



## hollowscreamer

fyi: im a dudette hehe
and yes i will go get one ! the eyeballs and mangled Barbi's and moss sounds great!!
maybe can find or make lil pumkins to put under the tree..skulls too..hmm skulpt lil masks like Jason's or Freddie fingers, lil butcher knives. and of coarse spider webs


----------



## obsessedjack

sorry I'm a dudette too.lol. I was thinking about putting little pumpkins under the tree cuz that's kind of my theme this year but I have no idea where to get some that small. i have little skull garland from last year. maybe I can rip their heads off and hang them.lol.


----------



## hollowscreamer

these trees will be awesome lol

k so we all have great ideas and when we are all done we each need to post pics!


----------



## Eyegore

This actually gives me an idea for contest! I'll post details soon!


----------



## halloween71

Cool little tree!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Question, what kind of paint did you use to paint the tree?


----------



## obsessedjack

I just used a spray can of glossy black. Ran out of flat black because I used it all on my cemetery fence.lol.


----------



## ollieee

Love the tree!! I picked up these barrels today they should add to the pirate theme I do !


----------



## obsessedjack

Finally finished my revamp of my dollar store tree today. I think It's much better this way.


----------



## Eyegore

Like that tree mod. You should enter it into the $10 prop challenge!


----------



## obsessedjack

I didn't know there was such a thing. What is that?


----------



## Eyegore

obsessedjack said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing. What is that?


 Oh! see the Halloween Props section.


----------



## ollieee

Great job!! I don't know but if there is Do enter it.


----------



## obsessedjack

Mkay. I'll give it a shot I guess.lol. I have a couple other things that I made from the dollar store come to think of it.


----------



## Eyegore

obsessedjack said:


> Mkay. I'll give it a shot I guess.lol. I have a couple other things that I made from the dollar store come to think of it.


OK! Great. It simplistic yet very nice! easily worth of a few prizes.  
Actually the tree mod looks like something that you'd see in Pier 1, TJmax, or World Market stores for about $35 dollars. So for a few bucks...you did good!


----------



## obsessedjack

yay that you Eyegore. That's very sweet of you. I posted pics on uur thread. I'm eager to see what everyone else comes up with.


----------



## Deadna

How tall is that tree? I have some battery operated pumpkin lights that are about the size of marbles and they might fit this tree well.


----------



## hallorenescene

oilee, very nice find. those barrels will work well in a pirates theme.
obsessed, that tree looks even better black. and your ornaments look very pretty on it


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Purchased these 2 skeletons complete with stands & clothes for $79 from Improvements. Won't be using the girls dress so if anyone has any interest please let me know. Could not pass up, I thought it was a great price at 60% off.


----------



## hallorenescene

pirate, those are very cool.


----------



## obsessedjack

Deadna said:


> How tall is that tree? I have some battery operated pumpkin lights that are about the size of marbles and they might fit this tree well.


It's a little over a foot tall i'm guessing. not very big at all. I've been looking for some pumpkin lights. how funny that you have some.lol. Where'd you get em?


----------



## Deadna

obsessedjack said:


> It's a little over a foot tall i'm guessing. not very big at all. I've been looking for some pumpkin lights. how funny that you have some.lol. Where'd you get em?


Sorry  I've had them for years so I have no idea. I really like those trees painted black and I have a tote full of black/orange easter eggs that might look as good as your ornaments. HEY..why not just paint your ornaments orange with pumpkin faces?!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Here's the (white) Chocolate Easter Bunny I've ordered for Easter baskets this year.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ giggles that is tooooo fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

The Halloween Lady said:


> ^ giggles that is tooooo fabulous!!!!!!




I seriously fell in love with him the minute I saw him. I've still got thousands of molds from my business - this has got my creative juices flowing yet again. (And at a time I need to be sleeping nonetheless.  ) He's kind of costly in my opinion, but I just couldn't pass him up. TOO PERFECT!


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to the treasure chest yesterday and got another piece of glass to i hope build a mausoleum with. and i got the movies...the birds and another adams family movie. it's cool because now i have a movie with all the 3 different sets of cast members.


----------



## kittyvibe

Ooo I love that chocolate bunny too Gigglez,Im going to look him up now!


----------



## obsessedjack

Deadna said:


> Sorry  I've had them for years so I have no idea. I really like those trees painted black and I have a tote full of black/orange easter eggs that might look as good as your ornaments. HEY..why not just paint your ornaments orange with pumpkin faces?!


Hey good idea! Thanks.


----------



## IshWitch

SkipWire said:


> Curious about disco ball 120VAC motor so I purchased one for $9.99 including shipping.
> 
> 2 revolutions per minute, 120VAC, weight capacity: 25 lbs. and a low price could makes this a good deal. Then again plastic gears could be noisy and wear out too quickly. Will need to test (play with it) for a few days to get an idea.


Hey SkipWire, sorry this is so late, got way behind in this thread and still playing catch-up!

But wanted to say that the lighter the weight for your motor the longer those gears should last if they are plastic. But I would still only run it when needed just to protect it from too much wear and tear. 
Never thought of those to use but now you have me thinking of all kinds of stuff I could do with it! 
Thanks!


----------



## hallorenescene

giggles, whereever did you find that bunny? that is too funny. i love him. tumble needs to see that baby


----------



## kittyvibe

hallorenescene said:


> giggles, whereever did you find that bunny? that is too funny. i love him. tumble needs to see that baby


thinkgeek.com, I already asked my fiance for this to be in my basket this year :3


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

2 wiper motor kits fro monster guts. I need a jump start on construction.


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> giggles, whereever did you find that bunny? that is too funny. i love him. tumble needs to see that baby



Isn't he fabulous!


----------



## halloween71

ThePirateHouse said:


> Purchased these 2 skeletons complete with stands & clothes for $79 from Improvements. Won't be using the girls dress so if anyone has any interest please let me know. Could not pass up, I thought it was a great price at 60% off.


Love those I have had them in my cart several times but never bought them.


----------



## halloween71

GiggleFairy said:


> Here's the (white) Chocolate Easter Bunny I've ordered for Easter baskets this year.


Oh how sweet looking lol.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I found a Martha Stewart Living Spooky Scary Sounds For Halloween cd at Goodwill today. I listened to some of it and I think I found the cd I'm playing for TOT this year the sound effects on it are movie quality!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

@ Spooky Girl : Is there anything Martha Stewart DOESN'T do? 










The $15 zombie mom bought off Spirit's website earlier this week came in the mail today.  Yay!


----------



## 22606

Very cool finds, everyone

The chocolate zombie rabbit had me laughing


----------



## GiggleFairy

halloween71 said:


> Love those I have had them in my cart several times but never bought them.



LMAO! I thought I was the only one who walked around with buggies full of stuff everywhere.


----------



## GiggleFairy

obsessedjack said:


> Finally finished my revamp of my dollar store tree today. I think It's much better this way.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the makeover!!! Two rotten thumbs up!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Love your tree ObsessedJack! I got one today and will get it painted as soon as I get a day that's not windy around here.


----------



## obsessedjack

yay! How cool. It's really fun. You can put anything on it really. It's like a blank canvas. post pics when u finish. I wanna see your take on it.


----------



## NOWHINING

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> This is what I found/got today at my local Goodwill. Have any of you guys seen anything like the ceramic Haunted house picture? If you turn it around there is another picture on the back of a graveyard. It stands about 13 inches high at it's highest point


 

ohhhhhhhh!!!!! I DO LOVE THAT!!! I got lukcy twice finding haunted house theme for me and Spookyone but not like this!


----------



## RCIAG

I posted this in the yard sale/thrift store thread but what the heck I'm posting it here too!

Went to Goodwill today & they had a TON of Halloween stuff from Joann's!!

I bought some silicone Wilton baking molds. One was shaped like witch hats the other was small pumpkins. I also got some silicone pumpkin shaped trivits (that was the actual spelling on the tag), a couple of ghosts on a stick, several cookie cutters (bat, pumpkin, skull, tombstone, 2 cats & a ghost), and these Martha Stewart cake stencils:










The original prices on stuff was ridonkulous. I'm sure the baking molds were over $15, the "trivits" were $9.99 each & while they were pretty good sized, they weren't worth $10. Most of the stuff was $2 or less. The "trivits" were 96 cents each. They had some kids costumes but it was just ninjas & witches which didn't interest me. I've never found this much Halloween stuff even near Halloween!!

The crazy thing is I don't even really bake!! I plan on using most of the molds for paper mache or clay. I'll post the pics later


----------



## osenator

*some great dvds!*

I got this Friday for 50$ :

Near Dark, special 2 disk 
Ichi the Killer, Collector's Blood bad edition (very cool!)
Rob Zombies 3-Disc collector set
My bloody Valentine 1981, Special edition 
Martyrs (already got it, but was free)
The original Texas Chainsaw Massacre, 2-disc ultimate edition, metal case
His name was Jason, 2 disc edition
and
The complete Anthology THE Exorcist 4 disc box set!

All barely watched, and excellent condition.

View attachment 16002


----------



## GiggleFairy

RCIAG said:


> The crazy thing is I don't even really bake!! I plan on using most of the molds for paper mache or clay. I'll post the pics later



I have another suggestion for you. Join the Payitforward Surprise group and send some to me!  I bake all the time. LOVE IT!  *big cheesy grin*


----------



## NOWHINING

this is my halloween theme beads...


----------



## NOWHINING

mementomori said:


> At my local supermarket they were having a dvd sale. I got this awesome horror movie dvd collection in a tin, the top had a button which when pressed has screams and horror music. It also comes with a bonus horror sounds cd. I am so stoked. It has some of my favorite movies on it like the original night of the living dead, also it has the silent Nosferatu <3 and the silent cabinet of Dr. Caligari which I've never need before. And it was only $10!


 
SEE!!! I think it a great and wonderful find but it bugs the crap outta me and Spookyone that they are not CC or subtitle for us to be able to watch.. you know. us deafy needs words.... Never fear, we still keep outlook for one


----------



## halloween71

I ordered this today been wanting it for years I also ordered some light up spiders.
For people who collect blowmolds they have several and inflatables.Shipping is on the high end I paid 28 for what I got but worth it to me.
http://www.americansale.com/Product...neItemId=ff0e640b-2331-46c3-95ad-a0c5bf677942


----------



## NOWHINING

GiggleFairy said:


> Here's the (white) Chocolate Easter Bunny I've ordered for Easter baskets this year.


 

hahahahahah where in the world did you get that? I need a couple of them hahahhahaah


----------



## GiggleFairy

NOWHINING said:


> hahahahahah where in the world did you get that? I need a couple of them hahahhahaah




I ordered him from ThinkGeek.com.


----------



## killerhaunts

I have been eyeing this old rocker next door (the house has been abandoned for over a year). Some guys were sent by the bank to clean th eplace up and we asked them if we could take it. YES!!! Love that answer!









I think I'll try to make a rocker prop using the shiatsu massager I got from my secret reaper!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Love the rocking chair. It's a Bentley Rocker, My grandma had one. We were lucky enough to get it when she passed away in 2006.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Gigglefairy that chocolate zombie bunny made me laugh out loud LOL! Love IT!!

Great Rocker and score killerhaunts!*


----------



## Red

osenator said:


> I got this Friday for 50$ :
> 
> Near Dark, special 2 disk
> Ichi the Killer, Collector's Blood bad edition (very cool!)
> Rob Zombies 3-Disc collector set
> My bloody Valentine 1981, Special edition
> Martyrs (already got it, but was free)
> The original Texas Chainsaw Massacre, 2-disc ultimate edition, metal case
> His name was Jason, 2 disc edition
> and
> The complete Anthology THE Exorcist 4 disc box set!
> 
> All barely watched, and excellent condition.
> 
> View attachment 16002


Nice score! I still need to pick up Near Dark on DVD. My VHS is in pretty bad condition. I do believe that Exorcist Box-set is almost worth $50 itself! That's an interesting DVD for Ichi the Killer, I don't believe i've seen that edition before!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I've gone a little nuts this weekend; yard sales (pics coming), movies, books . . . Here are the books I got:

















The main ingredient in EVERY recipe is . . . . you guess it! CHILDREN!

















(I'm a "late bloomer with Martha.)




























Some of these books I paid LESS than $1 for!


----------



## osenator

Wow, nice books and magazins!


----------



## blackfog

Nice finds Giggle! I have that last book extreme Halloween and wanted to make the creepy millipede but didn't have enough time. They have a Banana Pudding Blob scene recipe and they mention the 1958 Movie "The Blob". I live 10 minutes from the diner where they filmed it. It is still there and operating. New management took the sign down that they used to have saying it was the original Home of the Blob.


----------



## GiggleFairy

blackfog said:


> Nice finds Giggle! I have that last book extreme Halloween and wanted to make the creepy millipede but didn't have enough time. They have a Banana Pudding Blob scene recipe and they mention the 1958 Movie "The Blob". I live 10 minutes from the diner where they filmed it. It is still there and operating. New management took the sign down that they used to have saying it was the original Home of the Blob.



I'd never seen the book, but when it popped up for $1.41 BRAND NEW, I figured what the heck! As for the diner, why on Earth would they take the sign down???  Weirdos! I'll never understand them.


----------



## obsessedjack

wow giggle. I'm so jealous of you right now. Those look awesome. Might have to get some of those. Very cool. I love making creepy crafts and food!


----------



## NOWHINING

GiggleFairy said:


> I've gone a little nuts this weekend; yard sales (pics coming), movies, books . . . Here are the books I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main ingredient in EVERY recipe is . . . . you guess it! CHILDREN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm a "late bloomer with Martha.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these books I paid LESS than $1 for!


 

awwww i think i want these books! I bet you giggle over them while reading.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*FABULOUS books gigglefairy*


----------



## TheShadows

Love everybody's goodies! Always makes me jealous!

I did get more stuff in from Garthgoyle's website http://www.cafepress.com/Darksydesigns. I'm very happy with my new mugs and coasters , but not with the picture quality. Sorry about that part, Garth.  Oh, and the one mug says Creepy, but we couldn't get the entire word to show in the picture.  I also saw that the jewelry is now ready so I plan to check that out and order again soon.  Thanks, Garth. I really love your stuff!


----------



## obsessedjack

wow those are awesome!


----------



## 22606

obsessedjack said:


> wow those are awesome!


Thank you very much, oj

And thanks again, TS


----------



## GiggleFairy

Thanks for all of the compliments. I love books and magazines. I can go through them over and over and over again and never tire. I still need to take photos of my yard sale finds - costumes, butcher's knife for this prop: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/102386-bloody-cutting-board.html - now I just need to find a hand.  I also got a lighted stack of pumpkins. Awe what the heck! How does the saying go - there's no time like the present??? Let me start taking pics. BRB . . .


----------



## obsessedjack

Yay pics! And of pumpkins! ah you know me too well.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

This won't look like much... but we picked up some super cheap things for future headstones.










The cording was $1 a yard. We got 9 yards. And the tassels were $1 each.


----------



## Crunch

Scavenged this a few days ago. Picture was stuck on my phone. Got it off now. Gunna use it for a master mold I think.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Oh I love that Crunch! Lucky find.


Well, here are my pics. This still isn't all of it, but you get the point. I do want to get pics of the wedding dress I got, the bridesmaid dress (or prom dress) for a quarter and another costume. I'll follow up with those later. Sorry this is so picture heavy.


----------



## GiggleFairy




----------



## halloween71

Gigglefairy you hit a jackpot!!!
Great items.


----------



## halloween71

my stuff is coming tomorrow!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

Im really diggin' all these finds lately! For me, I have to tell you guys that theres an awesome deal going on at Michaels, not sure if its still on, probably though. 

I bought for my haunt those electric hotplate style candle burners, 3 for $10. I think it said they are normally $10-15 each. I plan to use these with triple scented soy wax candles in my different areas to give some nice mood scents. 

Cotton candy for my carnival (building a prop to go with), some Egyptian musk smelling type for my Pharoahs tomb, and Something beachy for my Pirates cove. Whats nice is that its flameless and electric. 

Woot woot!

Also at Michaels is $1 16oz tempura paints, I got one of every color to make a mural with and paint general props. nice cheap paint and lots of it  Someone else mentioned the mini foam brushes are .05c each and 20z acrylics are .29c. I didnt see the acrylics but will see to them as I need mache stuff soon.


----------



## GiggleFairy

halloween71 said:


> Gigglefairy you hit a jackpot!!!
> Great items.



In my album I put how much I paid for each item. Some of them were a steal!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*WOW! What great finds!!!!*


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween, i love those spiders, and i have that skelly. i love him

giggle, nice finds. i love that green dress. and i have a few halloween magazines too. i'm like you, i never tire looking at those over and over again. you got some real nice ones there

and why would they take down the blob sign. that sign would be very cool


----------



## hollowscreamer

i love this thread as well as the other one simular to this one. its great to see what others go "junkin" for lol.

i saw a wedding dress last week at goodwill for $23 but i couldnt get it at the time, its gone now ( oh well maybe next time. but i did come home with these things....

assorted dolls and 2 porcelain faced swinging clowns= $1 ea. (2 dolls talk)
2 lil tiny babies = .50 ea.
2 tiered serving tray = $2.50
single serving tray = $2
2foot tall doll w/yellow dress/socks n shoes =$2
3 giant bugs = .75 ea.
childs rocking chair was supposed to be $10 but i got it free w. full stamped card

ohhh and a 3 piece mans suit for $1 (color tag deal) = for zombie of coarse!


----------



## hollowscreamer

ooops.. sorry i forgot about the old mirror...$1 cuz the frame is comming apart lol..... ummm can we say "wood glue" ??


----------



## halloween71

hallorenescene said:


> halloween, i love those spiders, and i have that skelly. i love him
> 
> giggle, nice finds. i love that green dress. and i have a few halloween magazines too. i'm like you, i never tire looking at those over and over again. you got some real nice ones there
> 
> and why would they take down the blob sign. that sign would be very cool


I have been looking for him for years I guess ever since the year he came out.I could find him once in awhile on ebay but he was priced at 150.I just couldn't justify that cost.When I looked at this website(I had bought from them before)I hadn't been on their in along time and seen him I had to get him.
Now if I could just find chester the chest ripper may want items from past seasons will be complete.


----------



## halloween71

hollowscreamer said:


> i love this thread as well as the other one simular to this one. its great to see what others go "junkin" for lol.
> 
> i saw a wedding dress last week at goodwill for $23 but i couldnt get it at the time, its gone now ( oh well maybe next time. but i did come home with these things....
> 
> assorted dolls and 2 porcelain faced swinging clowns= $1 ea. (2 dolls talk)
> 2 lil tiny babies = .50 ea.
> 2 tiered serving tray = $2.50
> single serving tray = $2
> 2foot tall doll w/yellow dress/socks n shoes =$2
> 3 giant bugs = .75 ea.
> childs rocking chair was supposed to be $10 but i got it free w. full stamped card
> 
> ohhh and a 3 piece mans suit for $1 (color tag deal) = for zombie of coarse!


Great finds!!!


----------



## hollowscreamer

found this 12" tall wooden cross for $3 today @ Goodwill........ love that place!!!


----------



## Eyegore

Bought THIS! It's so cool!
http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/rc/e705/


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Cool spider Eyegore!


----------



## obsessedjack

So I finally went to Goodwill today for the first time and I didn't find the pumpkins for my patch that I was looking for but I did find a couple finds. Here they are 










She's missing an earring but that's okay. She's still very unique I think.










I thought about painting this black. What do you guys think?


----------



## GiggleFairy

I love the little lady, and I'm not sure about painting the lantern. I guess it depends on what you're going to do with it. It doesn't look bad as is.


----------



## obsessedjack

yeah hmm I'd like to have a prop to hold it. Like a grave digger or something. if I had more I would put them next to all my tombstones. We'll see what I come up with...


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween71, i got my skely at target on the after halloween sales. he was the last one and was the demo. $24.00. he didn't come with the box or instructions. pumpkin butcher sent me his instructions. mine works all but he won't sit up. i hope to with the instructions see if i can get him to sit up. i love him even if he won't. i'll love him more if he will. 
halloweenscreamer, love your finds. i dig the big bugs. i have a grasshopper, you put in batteries and his eyes blink. is that what yours does too?
eyegore, that is one cool spider. did you pay the sale price? that guy is so creepy. i would love he runs up walls. that will truely freak people out.
obsessed, i have a red lantern like that, i've never thought of painting it black, but i guess that would look good. guess it's up to your tastes. and i think your little lady is so charming. wish i had found her.
i went to goodwill yesterday. i found these 2 gold goblets in a blue velvet case. $6.00.


----------



## icyuod2

You gotta love kijiji ad's.

So a few months back I put up an ad for old medical devices.
It never panned out, and it's such an old ad, I'd pretty much all but forgotten about it.
Then bam! vintage Opthalmoscope delivered to the door (or on its way as we speak)









I'm almost embarrest to tell you how much I paid for this beautiful halloween prop. The girly would kill me if she knew I blew another $180 on what she deems useless old junk for halloween. 
Am I sick? (oh yeah, I'm asking the wrong crowd) 

I'm taking it, you guys will keep the price between you and me.


----------



## Shadowbat

Our new blow mold showed up today. Cant wait to add him to the outdoor decor this year. I only paid $26 shipped for him. Thank you ebay bucks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Some pretty cool stuff you guys! 

Icyuod2, what a uber neat device from the past. Thanks for posting your pics of your finds. I hope you consider donating to a museum or reselling your vintage collection some day if that time ever comes. The items you have been collecting are so interesting to look at. So, do you have a master plan for your haunt yet using what you are finding? I could see it fitting in with a steampunk theme maybe. 
What kind of props do you have in mind to use?


----------



## Eyegore

> hallorenescene;1051987 eyegore, that is one cool spider. did you pay the sale price? that guy is so creepy.


Got it on clearance for $7! I should have bought more!


----------



## icyuod2

To be honest, I'm actually collecting stuff for the first ever shock stock here in london ontario (horror movie convention) Apparently all the woman from the evil dead are going to be there.

I'm setting up a display for a very talented very good friend of mine Dana Brushette-pin up photographer, And I've rope in 4 very attractive girls to dress and act the part of antiqued/creepy nurses. 
Should have an rc 1940's wheelchair by that time also. 

It will also be one of the sets for the calendar I'm involved in. (horror pinup)

I've been doing sets for local photographers for years (a lot of kids shoots)
I'm finally putting a name to the face.

Sinister Laboritories
Each of our projects will be refered to as a sinlab.
the girls (creepy nurses who will in time develope thier charictors) where the 13th experiment (sinlab#13) It went horribly wrong in a wickedly wonderful way.
It's all in the early works, but with time, I'm hoping to launch a art minded fun based company,to provide customsets/props, hold workshops and events (bands,bashes) and havea wonderful time putting ourselves on the map.

It a lot of work, But i think in he end, it wil be well worth it.
I just purchased sinlabs.ca and hope to have a website up and running soon.
I won't beselling much for the first year or so, Just making a name for ourslves in this small little town of 400000 peeps. 

I'm sure I'll repurpose come halloween (for parties and my own display)


----------



## obsessedjack

I love that blow mold shadow bat. That's very unique. I hope to have a couple blow molds some day. Very nice find. I'm sire Mr. Gris will be very jealous of you.lol.


----------



## NOWHINING

Crunch said:


> Scavenged this a few days ago. Picture was stuck on my phone. Got it off now. Gunna use it for a master mold I think.


 
i have one just like it and its has never been open yet!


----------



## Shadowbat

obsessedjack said:


> I love that blow mold shadow bat. That's very unique. I hope to have a couple blow molds some day. Very nice find. I'm sire Mr. Gris will be very jealous of you.lol.



Im sure Mr. Gris already has em. LOL


----------



## obsessedjack

I know right! I was thinking that too after I posted that.haha


----------



## icyuod2

NOWHINING said:


> i have one just like it and its has never been open yet!


Are those skull's still sold today? or was it a limited run? (saw em at the liquor store)


----------



## obsessedjack

I saw them at the liquor store too. They should still be available. Isn't that Dan Akroyd's brand of liquor?


----------



## icyuod2

obsessedjack said:


> I saw them at the liquor store too. They should still be available. Isn't that Dan Akroyd's brand of liquor?


you would be correct.

looks like I won't be getting one. I guess ontario has banned the crystal skull vodka. 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...n-aykroyds-skull-shaped-vodka/article1573490/

how stupid is that!


----------



## Eyegore

icyuod2 said:


> you would be correct.
> 
> looks like I won't be getting one. I guess ontario has banned the crystal skull vodka.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...n-aykroyds-skull-shaped-vodka/article1573490/
> 
> how stupid is that!


wow that is stupid!


----------



## obsessedjack

wow that's lame. Are they still available in the us?


----------



## obsessedjack

oh nevermind. Just read the article. Disregard that last post.lol.


----------



## NOWHINING

icyuod2 said:


> Are those skull's still sold today? or was it a limited run? (saw em at the liquor store)


 
I had gotten mine at the gas station, so soo far they are still selling.



FOR $55.00


----------



## NOWHINING

hold on... going to read the banning....


----------



## obsessedjack

$55 bucks. geez.......


----------



## NOWHINING

I get what they are saying. So I can understand that...


----------



## NOWHINING

obsessedjack said:


> $55 bucks. geez.......


Yep, but that was like a year ago or something. I wonder if the price went down now?


----------



## blackfog

That is an awesome bottle! I just saw it in a state store around my neck of the woods. They had two sizes and the 750ml size was $49 and the larger size 1.75l was $99. I had to take it out of the box to look at it and it was really beautiful. I guess you have to consider the quality of the vodka and the price you would pay for just that and then figure the rest of the money for the skull to justify a purchase. I can justify just about anything if I really want something


----------



## Xane

Total Wine & More has 'em for about $45. $89 for the larger sized one. I got one for Christmas, still haven't tried it. I've heard from several people that the vodka is quite good. You're really buying it for the bottle though. BTW, Herkimer "diamonds" are just quartz bits.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Found some LED spotlights that I really liked at a Tuesday Morning store. I posted about them under the prop section. 

Also picked up an unexpected find while there--a floating, realistic-looking crocodile (or was it an alligator) that they had in their pool section. It was sealed in the box but didn't have price tag so I took it to the front for a price check. It was kind of a slow afternoon so the cashier didn't mind opening the box up for me to see it. There was crack in the tail section which seemed to be a manufacturer's defect so I was able to get it for 30% off. That kind of sealed the deal for me. I think he was around $39 originally and with the damage discount ran $27. Should make a nice addition to a pirate or a swamp scene. I'll post a pic of him next week. He's pretty nice looking with the scales running down his back and he has an open jaw with teeth showing. Should look really nice with a spotlight on him.

I did see some halloween stuff on the shelfs. One TM had a few costumes in the clearance area. Another location had halloween items in the craft section. I did pick up a set of halloween foam stamps that were a few bucks.


BTW regarding the Crystal Skull vodka (we picked up a bottle at Costco last year), I was shocked by the article you linked to Icyuod2. Banning it probably does probably elevate its status! Sorry but Ontario's reasoning seems pretty silly to me. What's next? banning halloween too? Costco's price for the 750 mL version was $39.99 back in November of 2010.


----------



## NOWHINING

I still have not opened mine. the plastic seal has not been broken yet.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> What's next? banning halloween too?


Shhhhh... Don't give them any ideas, GoS

Today, I ordered more jewelry (one of my vices). Sorry for the weird-looking links, but Amazon comes up this way, apparently: filigree ankh, ruby fleur-de-lis, and reversible onyx filigree. Yes, my tastes are generally dark, I know


----------



## mrhamilton234

Today I got all the Friday the 13th movies from part I to part VIII for 5 bucks. Can anyone say movie marathon?


----------



## wiccanlord

just added to my horror film collection,got halloween 2 the rob zombie film,and the 25th anniversary dvd of halloween.well pleased


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I stopped by my local Goodwill today. On the way in one of the ladies that worked there was leaving and told us everything was 50% off! I got a bag of spider web, a sheet of Halloween window clings, and 3 more bottles for my Witches Kitchen and two white pillar candles(one is one of those fancy battery powered ones with a timer)

Here is a pic of my Easter tree from dollar tree and turned in to a Halloween decoration.


----------



## halloween71

Love the eyeball tree!!!


----------



## obsessedjack

I love your Tree. It's so cute. Looks kinda like mine. haha I love your eyeball ornaments. Very cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky girl, i love your eyeball tree.
nice buys everyone.
i landed a glass jar with a lid i liked for $1.00. 2 gold mugs in a crush blue case for $6.00. 2 movies, the birds, and the secret agent for $1.00 each. a 1970 boris karloff comic book. 3 old time hats. a black wire bird cage. and a glass decanter for my potion bottles.


----------



## 22606

mrhamilton234 said:


> Today I got all the Friday the 13th movies from part I to part VIII for 5 bucks. Can anyone say movie marathon?


Can anyone say, "Sore keister," while we're at it?

Very cool trees, Spooky_Girl1980 and obsessedjack


----------



## TheShadows

I love the eyeball tree too. Obsessedjack, you just need some eyeball ornaments and yours will look very similar.  And by the way, I happened to run across another member with your avatar last night by chance. 

Speaking of "sore keisters," I got one watching an all-day Planet of the Apes marathon when I was much younger.


----------



## 22606

TheShadows said:


> Speaking of "sore keisters," I got one watching an all-day Planet of the Apes marathon when I was much younger.


I'm surprised that your brain didn't turn to mush and leave you only able to grunt incoherently


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Love the eyeball tree!!!*


----------



## jaybird1043

I got 4 Lemax Spooky Town houses (Shady Hollow Funeral Parlor, 2 Dr Tingles Laboratory, and The Greaves Manor) and the horse drawn hearse... a Dept 56 Witch by the Light of the Moon Light and a bag of Spooky Town figures for $60 off of Craigslist!


----------



## Halstaff

I found the male mannequin I needed to complete my bedroom scene on Craigslist for $38. It's a full size model complete with a realistic head, arms and hands and it was 10 minutes from my house. This was one of the last major purchases I have to make to complete the main projects planned for this years haunt.


----------



## NOWHINING

I brought Orange PJ bottoms with white and yellow ghosts all over them. They are EX-Large size, so I am planning on giving them to either Spookyone or my cuz Tasha. I cant wear that size anyway but it was for $1.50.


----------



## mementomori

Today in wallmart i bought a praying angel in their garden section. Looks super cool and only $12.95!


----------



## Kruella

I finally took the plunge and purchased two new SPFX Zombie masks! I've been looking at the masks for a few years now and decided to take the plunge. I'm going to do a zombie theme this year.
I bought basic zombie and zombie with brains (waiting for zombie brains).


----------



## Guest

*Apothecary Jars!*

At Sears.com! On sale! I have been a-waitin' to get some. They are so expensive!

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...21x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=02485105000P 

About $39.00 with taxes and shipping for 3 jars. The reviews are good. 
Ugh summer where is Fall?


----------



## obsessedjack

I've always wanted some of those. They're so elegant.


----------



## hollowscreamer

that mask is awesome....im sure its a pretty penny too??

like those jars as well!

time to make a trip to wallyworld i guess lol.....i like praying angels as well, they are great in the garden as well as for the cemetery haunt! 

the Dr.s room is awesome! i love it....so much detail and the paint color is great!.......how much has that room cost you to build?


----------



## Guest

*Apothecary Jars!*

I have been wanting jars like those FOREVER! They are so dang expensive- I see them at various websites for so much money! 60 bucks for just one!
I swore to NOT buy more stuff, but these are taunting me. I hate to pass them up at 25 dollars off. b/c they are usually 49.00 on Sears.com. 
Oh well.


----------



## Guest

They were $34.60 with tax and shipping, not $39! You will not find them cheaper unless you hit a garage sale find!


----------



## kittyvibe

halstaff got a great buy and Im lovin' all the recent purchases!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

For those looking for apothecary jars at reduced prices, I'd also suggest checking out discount stores like ROSS DRESS FOR LESS, TUESDAY MORNING, TJMAXX, and sometimes TARGET can have these type of items in their clearance area. Some of your best buys can also be found at a local GOODWILL-type store. 

Those Sears jars are nice looking.


----------



## GhoulFeinds

Sweet find!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

This is a post-school-sponsored-garage-sale find that was set out for garbage. I just can't take seeing poor, abandoned Halloween decor going to the dump.


----------



## obsessedjack

That's super cute! I would have done the same thing and snagged that gem up.lol.


----------



## Guest

*awww*

What a good halloween person you are!

One day my son came running in the house with a cracked orange pumpkin bucket.

He found it in a ditch and rescued it! He knew we must at least give it a proper burial!

Your find is very nice!


----------



## hallorenescene

ween, your pumpkin rescue rocks. 
so i've seen 2 garage sales now. 1 i didn't get to go to, the other didn't have any halloween items. but it begins.


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## hallorenescene

tumble, nice patch


----------



## NOWHINING

Tumblindice said:


>


 
You know you have some of this stuff... I think you need to share with Spookyone. She is wanting a ribbon kind that said support zombie for her truck. She cannot find it anywhere and you seem to be able to find this stuff.


----------



## icyuod2

With all these new computerized embroidering machines,just about any image can be turned into a patch within min's

I just had these made for my creepy nurses outfits.
found a local ad for a home based embroidy company.
Emailed her pic's and 24 hours later picked up my patches.








$5 each, totally custom.
she even changed a lucky 13 image to make my sinlab 13 patch.
Oh the powers of the wacky box (computer)


----------



## kuroneko

No pics, but just cleaned out my local Pathmark of their Halloween stuff. It was all 90% off. I got some fun trays, a bunch of little skulls, 3d gel blood clings, and things to put in the ToT bags.


----------



## greaseballs80

Just purchased the Apothecary Jars- set of 3 from Sears, picking them up later. Will post pics later, total $24.63


----------



## BunnyMummy

I just bought a chocolate bunny to support the "cause" and to contribute towards the spay/neuter of our buns.


----------



## Si-cotik

love the badges!


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, custom made? awesome. glad you told us this.


----------



## NOWHINING

this is what my hubby brought me yesterday, celebrating our 13 years anniv. 2 weeks early.


----------



## offmymeds

Congrats NOWHINING!! Love the zombie cupcake books!!


----------



## wiccanlord

Great presents, and gongrats on your anniversiary


----------



## obsessedjack

Those are awesome gifts nowhining! Your hubbie knows you too well doesn't he?lol. I bet if gigglefairy wasn't in so much pain she'd be over at your house now to swipe that cupcake book from you.lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

no whining, nice finds.
wiccan, love the pumpkin


----------



## glug

I scored 3 shiatsu motors a few weeks ago and I found a walker =) today. I so want to do the zombie walker. he is awesome. I also scored a rotisserie motor and mounting hardware... no shaft though.... Wondering what I can do with it ( other then a good ole fashion Bbq


----------



## HauntNWI

*Monster In A Box*

Look what someone had out on the curb for the garbage man! 
I had to pick it up. 












Now I just have to put the hardware inside it for a Monster In A Box.


HNWI


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*That is an awesome box! I can just see it all painted and stained and with that monster inside!*


----------



## icyuod2

hallorenescene said:


> icy, custom made? awesome. glad you told us this.


$5 each, how can you go wrong?


----------



## 22606

For my mother, from my shop (they just arrived today):


----------



## halloween71

cool ear rings.


----------



## 22606

halloween71 said:


> cool ear rings.


Thank you very much, halloween71. I have many other designs available, in addition 

If anyone checks out the store, please excuse the fact that only certain sections are properly organized (I'm in the middle of getting it redone again). Thanks.


----------



## joshua17ss2

Got some good freebies yesterday, friend wanted to clean out behind the shed. got a nice big compressor tank, and dryer attachment, and a 7 foot solid steel rescue basic.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, those earings are fabulous. i like the butterfly ones best.

josh, nice score, over my head though


haunt, that box is awesome


----------



## NOWHINING

thank you for the nice things you guy said. also Great finding!


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## RCIAG

I was in Kmart today & saw these solar lights called Lights in Flight. They're supposed to mimic the effect of fireflies. They were also on sale for $10.39. I think it'd be more useful in some Halloweeny fashion so I bought a box & may consider buying more.

For those doing a tiki/island theme (or just dig tiki like we do), they have solar tiki lights 2 in a pack & strings of tiki lights but I think they're electric.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, those earings are fabulous. i like the butterfly ones best.


Thank you very much, hallo I've missed seeing you around since the demise of the 'Haunter and Single?' thread. There is a new incarnation of it in off-topic (The New Conflabbin' Thread), if you feel like posting sometime

Great finds and photos, everybody


----------



## CobhamManor

I found this cool little device at Home Depot (Lowe's didn't have any). It is similar to the "Sensor Plug", but better because you can move the motion sensor wherever you want. I think it will be a great way to activate many of my effects this year! It's a simple way to hook up any of your electric decorations and have them trigger when motion is activated. You could trigger one spotlight to come on, or up to 1500 watts of power! They come in white, so you might want to paint them black. I think I'll be getting more - they are $15 I think. Have any of you seen these before? Try one!  
I would like to post a picture from my own files, but I'm not sure how to do it!


----------



## hallorenescene

tumble, that license frame screams you. awesome find

rciag, i love all those lights. i need to check out our local store

garth, i miss all you guys too. i'll check out the new thread. and one of these days when i have an extra buck, i'm going to get your fantasy charms and bracelet

trail, i never heard of that devise, but it sounds very useful. do you think a mernards would have it?


----------



## icemanfred

cobhammanor
can you post a link to this device?
or exact name?


----------



## Guest

More Apothecary Jars! From AnchorHocking.com.

They are very cheap and look great. I got a small, medium, and large all for about $30.00.
https://www.anchoronline.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=apothecary+jars&x=0&y=0


----------



## Guest

$6.99 large, $4.99 medium, $3.99 small. They look awesome in the listing. I've been googling "Halloween Apothecary Jars" and driving myself nuts trying to find some that aren't 70 billion bucks.

I've seen "Bethany Lowe Apothecary Jars." I love them but they cost to to much.


----------



## CobhamManor

icemanfred said:


> cobhammanor
> can you post a link to this device?
> or exact name?


Sorry; I can't find any pictures of it online, and I don't know how to upload a picture of it from my computer. But if you go to Home Depot, I'm sure you'll find it near the motion-activated alarm/light area. It's the same concept as the "Sensor Plug", but the motion sensor is wired away from the main plug-in device, so you can move the sensor where you want it.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

hollow said:


> More Apothecary Jars! From AnchorHocking.com.
> 
> They are very cheap and look great. I got a small, medium, and large all for about $30.00.
> https://www.anchoronline.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=apothecary+jars&x=0&y=0


That's a good deal! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## obsessedjack

Those jars are awesome! and they don't cost ya an arm and a leg. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## mementomori

Here's a pic of that angel I found at wallmart. It's solid concrete so It will go at the base of a tombstone. I have to paint it I don't like how light it is now.


----------



## hallorenescene

mem, i love the look of that angel. it diffinently has a graveyard look to it. awesome buy


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Great find that angel will look awesome when you are done*


----------



## icyuod2

Man did I score today!

I've had an ad running for sometime for old medical stuff. (kijiji)
Got a BIG hit today.
had to drive outta town but it was worth it.
So here's my booty and all for the bargin basement price of $200.
Now the last thing I wanted to do was drop another $200 on my creepy doctors office set, but I just couldn't pass this up. (yeah I'm sick)

I figured both the microscope and the scale are worth more than i paid for the lot.








Italian made with it's original light and box. (and a box of excessories)
It's big and its heavy as hell.








based on the cord/plug I'm figureing 1960's.
lots of jars








some of em even haveglass covered labels (for sterilization?)









Now this is kinda cool.
It's an anesthesia ventelator. the cool factor being, I was told it was purchased out in vancover from the x-flies set. (actually used in one of thier episodes)
Now this is what I was told, I'd love to know for sure. 








And last but certainly not least. the prize of the collection.
ta daaa!








Now that thing on the front is a viewing window for the bubble level and weight (slide selector)
the thing on the side has all sorts of fingers and lifters. (inside the case)
There's so many dodads and what nots it confusing.lol

there is an old twisted fabric cord, but its far from safe. (says 4 volts)








All in all a terrific score! best part is, I didn't even have to leave my home to find em.


----------



## Sidnami

At the Dollar Store, I just picked up some of those metal garden rods for hanging my mini skeletons this year. Look in the garden section people.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, nice score icy. i went to a garage sale and scored an interesting crutch for $2.75. and i was a beautician for 22 years, i still have my old sterelizer. icy, all your ideas made me think i should put it in my lab. 
sid, those rods should come in handy


----------



## ollieee

Cool score Ice, you are sick, sick like a genius I LOVE that stuff !!!!! and congrates to hallorenescene and Sidnami on your finds.


----------



## icyuod2

hallorenescene said:


> wow, nice score icy. i went to a garage sale and scored an interesting crutch for $2.75. and i was a beautician for 22 years, i still have my old sterelizer. icy, all your ideas made me think i should put it in my lab.
> sid, those rods should come in handy


heck yeah! you should add it to your haunt. Is it big enough to sterilze a head?
(sticky fingered tot covered in candy sticking outta the autoclave) 

Thx ollieee, I was some excited myself.


----------



## hollowscreamer

great finds everyone..... i love seeing what stuff others find and its comforting to know im not the only one who "collects" things all year 

i saw a microscope @ Goodwill for $8 yesterday and an old set of crutches for $2... as i was walking to the crutches a guy grabbed them b4 i could ( ..oh well.... maybe i'll go back for the microscope today

imagine the front page local newspaper........ woman arrested @ Goodwill for assulting a man with crutches lol


----------



## hallorenescene

hallowscream, that's to funny.
icy, i'll have to take a pic of my sterilize. i don't know if a head would fit. it has a shelf in it.
it was city wide spring clean up here. when i left for work i saw a neighbor had thrown out a christmas tree. i wanted to grab it when i got home [i didn't have the time right then], but it was gone.


----------



## icyuod2

well ya don't really need a head inside the autoclave, just a body that looks like the head is inside the autoclave. 

My first microscope was also purchased from good will for $10. It's a much smaller childs version, but at thetime of purchase I never expected to find a lab grade scope.

If somebody in the area would like the smaller scope (local pick up -london ontario) I'd be happy to donate it to the cause.


----------



## hallorenescene

icyuod2 said:


> well ya don't really need a head inside the autoclave, just a body that looks like the head is inside the autoclave.
> 
> My first microscope was also purchased from good will for $10. It's a much smaller childs version, but at thetime of purchase I never expected to find a lab grade scope.
> 
> If somebody in the area would like the smaller scope (local pick up -london ontario) I'd be happy to donate it to the cause.


reread your comment and see i read it wrong. so i am editing, or deleting, and going back to bed.


----------



## hollowscreamer

the candleholders were $1.25 for the good one and only .75 for the one w/missing snuffer
2 matching jars were $2 for one and $3 for the other one...BUT they were 1/2 off color tags!! yay!
for the marble pestal? is that what its called? it was $2
lantern was $1 and other jars were from .50 to $1 ea. and the 8" tall gargoyal was only .50!!!!!!!! his ear was broken n glued back on......works for me!!


----------



## hallorenescene

hscream, i've never seen as fancy of candlesticks before. those snuffers are a classic touch. if the one hadn't been whole, would you have know the other neededa snuffer? i also wouldn't had know that is a pestal. very pretty. and the gargoyle is a steal. i just love him. who cares he needed ear surgery. you got some very good deals.


----------



## kittyvibe

ooo look at all the shineys!


----------



## MissMandy

Today, I just got some mason jars at the thrift store. Thinking this year I'm going to do the bathroom like a science lab.


----------



## NOWHINING

i brought nothing today !!!


----------



## IshWitch

Well, was on my way home from work and picturing napping in my chair since I was worn out when I got it in my head to stop at the Habitat for Humanities "reStore" so headed over there. It is on the way, no biggie, but so not in my plans.
I did my usual traversing of the isles and saw a chandelier that I liked, but hung too high to see the price. Checked out the pvc, but as before, every pipe is marked $8! I keep wanting to tell them it is only $1-$3, depending on style, brand new at L and HD, but never do!
Picked up too aperitif glasses (always on the hunt for the tiny ones) and then I saw it!
Under a raised toilet seat!
Another shiatsu!
I picked it up and while explaining what it was to an elderly lady saw the sticker, $8. I mentioned that I usually see them for less than that and the lady said there was a sign by the door that anything over $5 was half off!
WooHoo! $4!
So I found somebody to check on the chandelier and I got that for $10! 
Want to take the wiring off and outfit it with the candles that come on for 8hrs and turn off for 16 and hang it for my party, either inside or out.
I am so psyched! 2 shiatsus just this month!


----------



## hollowscreamer

oh my... wonderful finds there Ishwitch


----------



## Guest

http://www.etsy.com/listing/7198662..._type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/clothing/shawl

I didn't get this exact one, but the one I purchased was very similar!
Yes, a "fur." With a face and paws. Chic and scary!


----------



## BunnyMummy

I found a couple of really neat old drawings in a Harper's Bazaar reprint of a Victorian-era outfit. I'm going to see if I can re-draw it into the Steampunk, or as I've started calling it "Neo-Victorian Industrial," style.


----------



## hallorenescene

ish, and we're really phsyced for you. nice scores.
hollow, that is cool. i still have a couple of my grandmothers around. when we were kids we played dress up with them. 
and bunny, then you're going to see if you can post a pic for us. i love victorian stuff


----------



## BunnyMummy

Really? I thought I was the only one here that was into the Victorian stuff. All right, next time I get a chance to copy the designs... 

btw, I posted a new design in my album.


----------



## hallorenescene

bunny, you being funny? lots on here that are into victorian stuff. garthoye, dutcess of darkness, and many. okay, i'll go check out your album


----------



## obcessedwithit

*Shiatsu finally*

Yeah!!!!!!!, I have been looking everywhere and my coworker picked this up for me for 5 bucks at her local thrift store, can't wait to get started. I wonder what it will be.............


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A few weeks ago I posted about picking up a floating crocodile from Tuesday Morning (part of their summer pool mdse) and got a good deal on it--had small crack in the tail so they sold it to me at discount. Meant to come back to post a pic, so here it is finally:










BTW he looks as good as in the picture on the box.

Thought I would also share a few items I bought for my haunt from a ROSS DRESS FOR LESS today. Can't imagine what the sales person thinks of my taste! I love the melted clock (and it was way less than any where I saw online). Not sure how I will use it--maybe a Twilight zone-kind of theme. Also found on clearance for $1.49 these black netting window panels with iridescent dots on them. I've actually been picking these panels up since last year when I've seen them at Ross and am hoping they will make interesting maze wall panels (with the help of strobe lights and a fan blowing them)...going for a disorienting effect. Also found this girls blood red satin-like skirt that I can't imagine anyone wearing but all the same think it will be great on one of my circus/carnival skeleton ladies...maybe one on a knife-throwing wheel. Like I said can't imagine what the cashier was thinking about me...LOL.










Oh and picked up a Gemmy Billy Bones fish on Ebay today thanks to Bobzilla who was kind enough to alert me to him since he knew I was looking for one. Thanks again.


----------



## icyuod2

That croc is da bomb!
and that clock seems strangely familiar.


----------



## kittyvibe

omg, I haz to get that clock! What was the pricing on it?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Icyuod2, I've always loved your items and all I can say is small world! It's definitely not your run of the mill clock. 

@@Kittyvibe, 17.99. My local ROSS store had 3 of them, bought one. I was in a second location and didn't see it there at all. Runs on 1 AA battery.


----------



## wiccanlord

Some great items on here,happy shopping


----------



## Shadowbat

M y 2 books arrived today from Amazon:


----------



## MissMandy

I'm dying to get Halloween Nation!


----------



## IshWitch

hollow said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/7198662..._type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/clothing/shawl
> 
> I didn't get this exact one, but the one I purchased was very similar!
> Yes, a "fur." With a face and paws. Chic and scary!


My Aunt Lottie had a fox stole. The bottom jaw was on a clip so that when you put it around your shoulders you secured it by having it clipped to the tail. It looked like it was biting it's tail and we loved to play with it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Poolmaster Floating Crocodile - more info*

Northrad posted a comment in my album under my pic of the Poolmaster Floating Crocodile I had picked up at TUESDAY MORNING, so thought I'd share with the board as a whole the info I was going to convey in case others are thinking they might like to check out this crocodile. 

First, here are a few pics I took of him today for a better idea of the detail:






































The crocodile measures 30 inches, floats, and is very, very light weight. While it comes packed with some supporting white styrofoam around him, the cardboard box he comes in is on the flimsy side, so ask to have the box opened to inspect it for damage before purchasing if possible. It is being offered at TUESDAY MORNING for $39.99 right now (part of their summer pool promotion mdse--their pool mdse was advertised in their flyer a few weeks ago already). From checking on the internet, this seems to be a _great_ price for him. The crocodile is already in the stores, so shop now if you think you want one. I bought the last one of two that one TM store had received, and saw 3 on the shelves at another TM location. Once this item is sold out, TM most likely will not be getting any more in stock.

I believe the croc is made of a polystyrene of some sort, coated with a harder outer layer and appears to be hand painted. Unless you plan to place him on a horizontal plank of some sort that can be slid back and forth, I don't see any other prospects to animating him in any way. Whether you hide him in some taller weeds or place him in some water near where the ToTers will be passing, he will look great and very realistic when properly lit. The great thing about him being floatable is that he should hold up well in any rainy or foggy (even man-made fog) weather!


Here's a pic of the box label that the croc comes in:


----------



## GiggleFairy

I'm loving the books (I'm a nerd) AND the alligator. Awesome finds! Here's what I purchased today:











Vintage Hallmark Cookie Cutters


----------



## Deadna

I can't find the pic to post but I bought a 9" tarantula that is remote control for $1. I went to an awesome auction saturday that was all closeouts and returns from Target,Kmart,Sears,HarborFreight. Very few people showed so the deals were great and there was plenty to pick from but I thought I was gonna have to knock out some old lady who kept outbidding me and grabbing up the tarantulas 
Got several power tools and 2 of those radiator looking heaters to keep the garage warm next winter for only $4.50 each!!!!!!! We filled up our truck and my mom's van and I got tired of lugging stuff out so I didn't buy nearly as much as I could have.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-props-supplies-picture66630-1-auction-spider.jpg


----------



## Guest

*lolololol!*

"grabbing up all the tarantulas" haha nice mental picture!

Nice finds all! I love checking this thread everyday for my dose of Halloween shopping obsession.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Oh I'm so jealous Deadna! I wish I could stumble upon an auction like that.


----------



## 22606

I am loving that floating gator, GoS Design Toscano has something similar, but it is in sections: http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/NG296989.do

Very cool purchases, everyone.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Since I'm still immobile and can't get to my storage for my cookie cutters, I've been ordering off of eBay since they'll deliver to my door, lol. I figure one can never have too many Halloween goodies. Here's a couple more purchases I've made:



















And last but not least:


----------



## GiggleFairy

Okay, I know that sounded weird - no, I'm not going to be immobile forever, but I am working on a project while I'm stuck and I need my cookie cutters, lol. Anything to help me save my sanity.


----------



## BunnyMummy

Well, if you want sanity, you can have mine. Heaven knows I'm not using it.


----------



## obsessedjack

Love the cookie cutters Gigglefairy! Can't wait to see what you make with them.


----------



## GiggleFairy

obsessedjack said:


> Love the cookie cutters Gigglefairy! Can't wait to see what you make with them.


I've got thousands of cutters in my storage, but they're not doing me any good while I sit here.  I'm certain you'll get to see my project when I'm done. 


And Bunny, I'll take some sanity. Is yours stable???


----------



## Xane

Strangely, the Frankenbat looks better than the photo on the box... that's not normal! Too much blur, I guess.

"FEEL the BLUR" "It feels blurry!"


----------



## GiggleFairy

LOL Xane! On the box they also "edited" the big button on his forehead . . .


----------



## MissMandy

I love cookie cutters. I have those same exact ones (second pic)


----------



## Si-cotik

I found some cookie cutters the other day at the thrift store that had ceramic presses.


----------



## kittyvibe

I really like that flying Frankenstein lol  

Today I got one of those 5ft tall Gemmy Santas. I bought one in a group of stuff a year or so back for cheap but his lip wont move to the words. 

The one I got today has a fully functioning lip, its kinda funny looking too, hehe. $20 for him off craigslist. The seller drove at least 40 mins to get to me, he delivered santa to my college  

I couldnt believe it and was thankful of him doing that. Now I can make a Pirate Santa!  and have a back up for something else- maybe an Oogie Boogie.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Thanks for the compliments! I've never seen the Frankenbat, so that'll be interesting to try out. And I'm excited about getting the cutters. I figure I can kill two birds with one stone. I upgraded to a 7' Halloween Tree and I'm in desperate need of "normal size" ornaments. While I'm down I'm working with clay and hope to make some descent ornaments and am going to try out cutting the clay and doing some spiffy painting and embellishing. I hope it works. I'm such a perfectionist, to a fault.

kittyvibe, I can't wait to see what you do with the Santa. I'm jealous of all of you who get such great deals on Craigslist. I can't even find a thing.


----------



## 22606

Cool finds. Frankenbat in particular is very amusing, GiggleFairy


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Fence Gate on Clearance and Floating Solar Hippo Head*

Picked up two of these Metal Gates from Improvements Catalog on clearance for $9.97 each. I wanted to add a working gate to our haunt yard in the future. I plan on using them as an entrance to a graveyard (will add a foam cut "brick" wall to the sides to complete the fence) and to the entrance of our "haunted" house. 

Improvements Catalog has had this fencing on sale and then clearance for a while now. The fence panels have sold out and I saw that the posts (gate stakes I think they called them) are sold out too but they appear to be just a metal rod with a ball finial on the top. Should be easy enough to find in the hardware store or maybe I'll just rig something else to attached to the fence gate. I thought the clearance price for the gate itself was worth jumping at given the amount of detail it has in design, the latch, and the fact it's already painted black.


Also added a Floating Solar Hippo Head for my Tomb Raider Mummy theme. Last year saw them on clearance for around $20 but didn't pick it up then. This week saw them at Collections Etc on sale for $10.97. Should look great with my floating solar Croc heads and recently purchased floating full body crocodile. Both the hippo and croc floating heads have solar panels that illuminate the animals eyes at night. I'm picturing a croc/hippo filled river running alongside the banks of my tomb area that the ToTers will have to pass along and maybe over. Add some snakes, spiders and scorpions and I think it's sounding pretty good. It's taking me a couple of years to pull this together but I'm getting excited about how this theme is coming together. I have some kicking leg props that will be my tomb raiders and over the last two years found those great Queen and Pharaoh busts at ROSS DRESS FOR LESS (pictured in my albums) that will be part of the looted treasure.


----------



## bobzilla

You're welcome 

Oh and picked up a Gemmy Billy Bones fish on Ebay today thanks to Bobzilla who was kind enough to alert me to him since he knew I was looking for one. Thanks again.[/QUOTE]


----------



## knife67

I got a Ghillie suit and a set of Gargoyle wings.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I got this totally gross yet cool glow in the dark green slime at Dollar Tree today for my Troll Snot for my witches kitchen. When I transferred it to the jar I wanted it in it looked like a giant green booger sliding from one container to the other and made this cool sucking sound. The have it in 3 other colors purple,blue and pink.


----------



## MissMandy

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I got this totally gross yet cool glow in the dark green slime at Dollar Tree today for my Troll Snot for my witches kitchen. When I transferred it to the jar I wanted it in it looked like a giant green booger sliding from one container to the other and made this cool sucking sound. The have it in 3 other colors purple,blue and pink.



Lmao that has got to be one of the best comments I've ever read!


----------



## whichypoo

I am sooooooooooooo excited I picked up a new skull and just love it. How about you guys?? Not sure if I should put it in the witchs coven or a fortune teller or OH wait!!! Do a skeleton bowling YES LOL 



















What cha think ??

Its the bowling ball from the Mystery Men Movie


----------



## obsessedjack

That's awesome!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

You took the words right out of my mouth obsessedjack! That's an awesome find whichypoo!


----------



## BlueFrog

Whichypoo, WHERE DID YOU GET THAT SKULL?!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Looks great Whichypoo. Looks like its a light? Was it bought as one piece or did you put the skull in the globe?


----------



## NOWHINING

Ghost of Spookie said:


> A few weeks ago I posted about picking up a floating crocodile from Tuesday Morning (part of their summer pool mdse) and got a good deal on it--had small crack in the tail so they sold it to me at discount. Meant to come back to post a pic, so here it is finally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW he looks as good as in the picture on the box.
> 
> Thought I would also share a few items I bought for my haunt from a ROSS DRESS FOR LESS today. Can't imagine what the sales person thinks of my taste! I love the melted clock (and it was way less than any where I saw online). Not sure how I will use it--maybe a Twilight zone-kind of theme. Also found on clearance for $1.49 these black netting window panels with iridescent dots on them. I've actually been picking these panels up since last year when I've seen them at Ross and am hoping they will make interesting maze wall panels (with the help of strobe lights and a fan blowing them)...going for a disorienting effect. Also found this girls blood red satin-like skirt that I can't imagine anyone wearing but all the same think it will be great on one of my circus/carnival skeleton ladies...maybe one on a knife-throwing wheel. Like I said can't imagine what the cashier was thinking about me...LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and picked up a Gemmy Billy Bones fish on Ebay today thanks to Bobzilla who was kind enough to alert me to him since he knew I was looking for one. Thanks again.


 
 I always wanted that clock. I think it fits me!


----------



## Si-cotik

I thought of mystery men as soon as I saw your goody there Whichypoo! Loved that bowling ball


----------



## whichypoo

obsessedjack -- I loved it the minute I saw it. 

GiggleFairy-- Thank you it looks so much better in real life. 

BlueFrog-- Belive it or not craigs list. 

Ghost of Spookie--I was playing around with it. and had put a mini cheesecake ring under it with lights. Its a bowling ball . underneath the skull is the fingerholes. 

Si-cotik -- I remember thinking how great it would be to have a crystal ball like that when I saw the movie. Now I have one.


----------



## whichypoo

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Northrad posted a comment in my album under my pic of the Poolmaster Floating Crocodile I had picked up at TUESDAY MORNING, so thought I'd share with the board as a whole the info I was goi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw I really like him. would be so cool in the pool LOL


----------



## [email protected]

great stuff here, but im so jealous of the Billy Bones, great catch!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

whichypoo said:


> obsessedjack -- I loved it the minute I saw it.
> 
> GiggleFairy-- Thank you it looks so much better in real life.
> 
> BlueFrog-- Belive it or not craigs list.
> 
> Ghost of Spookie--I was playing around with it. and had put a mini cheesecake ring under it with lights. Its a bowling ball . underneath the skull is the fingerholes.
> 
> Si-cotik -- I remember thinking how great it would be to have a crystal ball like that when I saw the movie. Now I have one.



Well now it makes better sense. I didn't realize it was a "real" bowling ball. That is UBER COOL! I'd have to take it to the league and bowl a few lanes just for kicks and grins.


----------



## icyuod2

I almost bought that bowling ball at full price ($100+) too frigg'n cool!
And I adore that gator!

I picked up a couple things from the horror convention I attended.
Some older troma movie cards($1each) and the toxic avenger box set.










My highlight was getting Hal and the ladies of the evil dead to sign my machette!
Grabbed this little guy also. 
The poorly painted /glued jar doesn't do much for me,but i just loved the skeleton inside.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I wouldn't have been able to pass up the skeleton either icy!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG, that was a real bowling ball!! I like it even better now than when I thought it was some kind of cool globe light! Great purchase. That would definitely turn some heads at the bowling alley. You have to go bowling on Halloween with it....although I wouldn't be surprised if the pins got stuck and the ball didn't come back in the ball return....if you know what I mean!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

whichypoo said:


> I am sooooooooooooo excited I picked up a new skull and just love it. How about you guys?? Not sure if I should put it in the witchs coven or a fortune teller or OH wait!!! Do a skeleton bowling YES LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cha think ??
> 
> Its the bowling ball from the Mystery Men Movie


*This is one of the coolist things Ive seen on here yet Awesome find*


----------



## MissMandy

Love it! Such a unique piece


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Metal Gate from Improvements Catalog*

The 2-pc metal gate that I ordered from IMPROVEMENTS CATALOG a week or so ago on clearance arrived and I think it looks great, the metal is solid, has nice welds, it's powdercoated and not flimsy. I'm excited that I'll have a working gate now and think the clearance pricing was great (9.97 plus 6.99 UPS delivery). Since the gate has two L-shaped hinges on the side at top and bottom of each panel (only top hinge pictured in photo below), it should be easy to affix 2 wooden blocks to the side of a post and drill a hole into the top of each block so that the hinge can fit into the holes and allow the gate to swing. I'd love it if I can get it to squeak.

BTW the gates are still listed on clearance and in stock. There's a picture of the full gate on the website.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice gates ghost. that would be great if you could get them to creak when opened.
witchy, i think i have that crystal ball. nice piece


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought two sets of gates to use for separate purposes but one year might play around with trying to combine them to make one really tall gate (turning one gate upside down and securing it to the other one, should be easy since the bottoms have straight ironwork). I got inspired to do a tall gate after just finding  Walter Wick's webpage showing his set up for a children's book that he was working on. I love the look of it. I decided to do a search for "creating a creaking gate" and came up with his webpage. Still trying to find out how to get it to make the sound though. LOL.


----------



## BunnyMummy

I found something that really makes me mad and wanting to destroy the human race... I found a pair of bunnies sitting in a cage built for maybe a large-ish guinea pig. The cage was parked on our back doorstop in the sun. Based on the water level in the bottle, they've been there for at least several hours unattended! No one even bothered to knock...I hate humans.


----------



## Deadna

BunnyMummy said:


> I found something that really makes me mad and wanting to destroy the human race... I found a pair of bunnies sitting in a cage built for maybe a large-ish guinea pig. The cage was parked on our back doorstop in the sun. Based on the water level in the bottle, they've been there for at least several hours unattended! No one even bothered to knock...I hate humans.


If you can afford it you really need to install a camera. Some loser did that to a dog at a local shelter here and the news ran the footage of the idiot until she was caught.
I give props to you for dealing with this...I stay away because I would do more than just wish harm on humans!


----------



## 22606

whichypoo said:


> What cha think ??
> 
> Its the bowling ball from the Mystery Men Movie


I think that has got to be the coolest bowling ball ever I remember seeing something similar at a bowling store years ago, but I could not afford it (probably still couldn't, with the way things are going).

The other finds are very nice, too

BunnyMummy, I am so sorry about finding the rabbits like that For the most part, the human race sickens me, too...


----------



## Moxlonibus

I found a full set of teeth for prop making on ebay for $12.


----------



## halloween71

Whichy-that is such a cool item!!!


----------



## Trex

I picked up a *4' black light * c/w ballast at Goodwill yesterday for $9.99. I am using this for our FCG this year, should glow pretty nicely!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I snagged some more bottles for my witches kitchen at Goodwill.


----------



## NOWHINING

Spookilicious mama said:


> *This is one of the coolist things Ive seen on here yet Awesome find*


 
this really is bowling ball? OHH SOO SUPER COOL!!


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy, if that's a bowling ball, i don't have it. i remember a few years ago seeing at the bowling alley some skeleton head bowling balls. i'd forgotten about them.


----------



## Moxlonibus

Found the clothes I am going to use on my Wild West Show/Clown animatronic. A western cut tux, a vest with a very small yellow and black checker pattern, and a red velvet shirt. All for $25. I wanted it to look like a Pirate that takes the clothes from his murder victims-hog pog. I have also found some victorian reproduction playing cards that I am going to insert a few up the sleeve but still in view, and put the infamous dead mans hand in the hat band.

I'm going to make the a Victorian style top hat with bandelero hat band (bullets inserted) and a skull and cross bones bolo neck tie.


----------



## BunnyMummy

Mox, I wanna see pics. I'm a big steampunk fan and what you described fits.


----------



## 22606

BunnyMummy said:


> Mox, I wanna see pics. I'm a big steampunk fan and what you described fits.


I second that


----------



## hallorenescene

Garthgoyle said:


> I second that


i third that


----------



## GiggleFairy

I'm going for fourths.


----------



## Terror Tom

My daughter bought this wooden carved skull staff at the flea market today for an early Father's Day gift.


----------



## Si-cotik

GiggleFairy said:


> I'm going for fourths.


fifths for me!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Ok, so I'm checking CL for anything Halloween and I came across this...
(6) Heads, masks, (4) bodies
~ Severed arm, foot, misc. bones
~ Styrofoam heads
~ Spiders, spider webs, bats, hanging skulls, skeletons
~ "Caution" tape, "Beware" tape
~ Strobe lights, (5) orange & (2) purple light sets
~ Back drops, table cloths
~ 12' Hanger clown
~ 7' Inflatable bat
~ 5' long Life Size Creepy Crawler
~ 12' Spider Web w/ body
~ Chucky Toybox w/ motor
The person has all of this listed for $200. Now, I think it's a resonable asking price, but I'm gonna try to talk him down a bit to say $125. What does everyone thinK? I don't wanna insult him, but hey...gotta watch the money these days!


----------



## Kymmm

Okay, so I know it's not the buy of the century but I got the following things off of craigslist today 90 bucks.


----------



## Kymmm

More


----------



## Kymmm

and more


----------



## Si-cotik

nice score Kymmm!!!


----------



## skullnbones

wow Kymmm it looks like a great score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terror Tom

Awesome score Kymm! You made out like a bandit!!!!


----------



## creepingdth

wow, that's a whole lot more than ninety bucks worth, good job


----------



## kittyvibe

wow! lovin all the nice things Kymm! Especially the clown mask with big green hair


----------



## GiggleFairy

WOW! Great finds Kymmm. I would have jumped on that deal as well.  Two rotten thumbs up!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

90 bucks? You scored big time Kymmm!


----------



## obsessedjack

awesome stuff kymmm. i wouldn't know what to do with is all!lol


----------



## Guest

Kymm That is a sweet score!! You did awesome and I love the Spider invasion!


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Not the buy of the century? I'd beg to differ! All of that for $90! I'm drooling over here.


----------



## killerhaunts

My hubby got me a new t-shirt from Gravestone Artwear! http://www.gravestoneartwear.com/?cat=3 My old one was .. we ... well worn. This time I got the Stage Crew instead of the Pit Crew! Love those!


----------



## Kymmm

Thanks everyone.. I wasn't sure if I spent more than I should or not but I know I had a blast pulling everything out of those boxes and grouping them in my front yard.. My next door neighbor came over (she thought I was having a yard sale) She about died when I told her I had just bought all of it! "More Halloween Stuff??!!"  

Killerhaunts, I love those shirts!


----------



## osenator

Wow! Awsome score!


----------



## ltweety444

*Yard Sale success!*

Last weekend found a yard sale and picked up...

(4) Tombstones. 2 Light up.
A bleeding pumpkin with knife in its head.
Shaking skeleton in a cage
(4) Plastic rats
(5) strings of purple and orange lights
Plastic cauldron
Fog Machine fogger
Huge trash bag of bones and skeleton parts
wooden coffin
Halloween plate
Skeleton in a lab jar
Spirit globe
Plastic chain
Thunder strobe 
(2) mini-strobes
(2) 48 inch black lights

All for $120!


----------



## Shadowbat

My new witch blow mold arrived today!


----------



## MissMandy

Hate you...lol jk.


----------



## NOWHINING

that is really nice. does it glows in the dark?


----------



## NOWHINING

Kymmm said:


> Okay, so I know it's not the buy of the century but I got the following things off of craigslist today 90 bucks.


 
I need the pumpkin reaper, the 3 half reapers, skull heads and the pumpkins. THANK YOU !!! LOL!


----------



## Shadowbat

NOWHINING said:


> that is really nice. does it glows in the dark?



Just when I plug it in. lol


I fell in love with this simply because of the color. Love that lime green.


----------



## MissMandy

Lmfao omg I just choked on my pop corn


----------



## Kymmm

NOWHINING said:


> I need the pumpkin reaper, the 3 half reapers, skull heads and the pumpkins. THANK YOU !!! LOL!


lol... Hopefully, the box with all that in it doesn't get lost.. you know how careless the mail people can be sometimes..  
I also got a bag of costumes with this lot but I haven't looked through them yet..
I'll let ya know if there's anything worth mentioning later..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Some nice big purchases you guys. 

Hey Shadowbat, witch looks great but I've got my eye on the vampire in the background!


----------



## NOWHINING

Shadowbat said:


> Just when I plug it in. lol
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this simply because of the color. Love that lime green.


 
YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!!!!! (raseberries!!!)


----------



## NOWHINING

kymmm said:


> lol... Hopefully, the box with all that in it doesn't get lost.. You know how careless the mail people can be sometimes..
> i also got a bag of costumes with this lot but i haven't looked through them yet..
> I'll let ya know if there's anything worth mentioning later..


 
 first dibs yaaaae!!! :d


----------



## Shadowbat

NOWHINING said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!!!!! (raseberries!!!)


LOL I know. No, it doesnt, but it has that look though doesnt it? Love that color. I also have a couple strands of lights that are of that lime green color. I can't wait to decorate this year.





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Some nice big purchases you guys.
> 
> Hey Shadowbat, witch looks great but I've got my eye on the vampire in the background!


Back off! Thats my Drac! lol


----------



## NOWHINING

there is a vampier?! COOL! can I have it?


----------



## hallorenescene

mandy, sounds like a lot of stuff, but yeah, try, i bet you get it. 
kymm, i love your score. especially that skelly. the way you have those spiders set up, looks like an invasion. cool
itweety, another person scores big.
shadow, cool witch. i have similar, but mine isn't green colored. hey guys, i have the vampire too.


----------



## biophase

Ghost of Spookie said:


> .


That's a cool clock.


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> shadow, cool witch. i have similar, but mine isn't green colored. hey guys, i have the vampire too.


Do you have the original black and white one?


----------



## hallorenescene

Shadowbat said:


> Do you have the original black and white one?


go into my profile and into my albums. go into my haunt and on page 5 i have posted all my blow molds. so you are saying there are 2 versions of the witch. a green one and a black and white one? if so, i need to now find the green one. i love blow molds.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Kmart items*

Wow Hallorenescene, your 2010 album is great! I can't get over how large your haunt was.. your space seems to go on and on. Does your haunt go through the garage and into a basement? Nice setup in any event.


Well I called my girlfriend yesterday and we planned a trip to Kmart this morning. The Kmart that was near me closed a long time ago so now it's kind of a drive, but it was a nice, clean, well-organized store. I picked up a large wooden wagon wheel (15.99) and a polyresin horned steer's head skull (19.99) that I had seen online and didn't want to pay shipping for. Very happy with both of them. I'm not sure how the Kmart wagon wheel compares to the Big Lots! wagon wheel but I thought it was reasonably priced, on sale now, and a nice quality. Will be using them in my zombie farmers' scene. 

While walking around the garden/patio area I came across "Cromwell" The Croaking Toad (14.39, available on line under croaking toad I think). I remember someone posted a picture of him a while back and I thought he was interesting. Hadn't realized that Kmart sold him (he's made for them according to the label). He was too cute to resist with his big, glassy-looking eyes and his croaking was realistic. He's NOT made by Gemmy BTW and thank god doesn't sing or say anything bizzare. Usable right out of the box as is. He unexpectedly followed me home. Plan to use him on my witch's table (what's a witch who hasn't cast a spell on some poor kid) or use in my swamp scenes. He's motion-sensored and croaks 3 times until triggered again. Really nice prop, and I would have liked to have added a few more of him strategically placed in the swamp next to the pathway the ToTers have to go. 

I looked but didn't see the solar 10 LED-strand of fireflies in flight (a Gemmy product). They did have the Gemmy Butterflies in the Jar though.


----------



## MissMandy

Well, here's what I scored today. All of this was listed on CL for $200, but I talked her down to $100. Not too bad I think  Just sucked to drive 2 hours to go get it lol
5' creepy crawler








12' clown








12' web with spider victim








Masks, arm & foot and styro heads








7' bat inflatable








Spiders and rats








Bats and hanging ghouls








Homemade bodies(not all that crazy about them) and Chuckie








Skeletons, creepy cloth, weapons


----------



## MissMandy

Oh and this
Strobe lights, purple & orange lights, webs, roll of stone wall scene setters, caution & beware tape


----------



## Kymmm

WOW missmandy!!! Very, VERY nice!!!! That clown is great and I HATE those floor crawler things!!! Eeeekkkk!!!


----------



## Jonathan

Today I bought an old school Radio. I just gutted it and now hooked up a pre-amped sub woofer mini inside of it and a ipod back so now I can jam it and it looks like Im playing the old radio.


----------



## MissMandy

Kymmm said:


> WOW missmandy!!! Very, VERY nice!!!! That clown is great and I HATE those floor crawler things!!! Eeeekkkk!!!


Haha yeah...it scared the crap outta my cat LOL


----------



## GiggleFairy

I purchased my Haunted Tree Man. It's my birthday present to myself. 


"He was reincarnated into a tree for his second life, but was deemed too evil to deserve a third life; so here, he rots for eternity. Measures approximately 71" high x 81" wide x 11" deep. Has posable branches and width may vary depending on how prop is positioned."


----------



## MissMandy

Nice! I love it


----------



## Shadowbat

Thats creepy


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> go into my profile and into my albums. go into my haunt and on page 5 i have posted all my blow molds. so you are saying there are 2 versions of the witch. a green one and a black and white one? if so, i need to now find the green one. i love blow molds.



Yep, thats the one I was talking about. If im correct, the one you have is the original release. There were then 2 other color schemes. The one I have and theres another one that has a purple cloak and hat with green skin. All are discontinued.


----------



## obcessedwithit

*freebie fence and yard sale buys*

My neighbor had a yard sale and I got these saloon doors , some wooden finials and round wooden curtain rings, set of computer speakers all for $10.00.

View attachment 16358

View attachment 16359


Then my trash seeker friend saw these fence sections on her neighbors curb for trash and picked them up for me, I love it. Been wanting some new graveyard fencing......
View attachment 16360

View attachment 16361


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

obcessedwithit those saloon doors are great but _man those fence sections are to die for!_ Perfect for a cemetary LOL. I'm jealous. What a great friend for grabbing those for you. How many feet did you end up with? Looks like enough for a cemetary plot at least.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Ghost of Spookie said:


> obcessedwithit those saloon doors are great but _man those fence sections are to die for!_ Perfect for a cemetary LOL. I'm jealous. What a great friend for grabbing those for you. How many feet did you end up with? Looks like enough for a cemetary plot at least.


thanks, I'm tickled ....there are 5 -4 ft sections and I have one other section that does not match , which is no biggie, so it makes it 6 sections, I will keep looking and hopefully get lucky......


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just picked up for my carnival theme two pairs of gorilla hands and feet and a Joker Jack black clown costume (for hiding in my "dot" room) on special clearance (additional 40% off) from BuyCostumes (see the Coupon, Discount area of the forum for more details on sale). Things just went on sale today so there are some nice items available right now.


----------



## Shadowbat

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just picked up for my carnival theme two pairs of gorilla hands and feet and a Joker Jack black clown costume (for hiding in my "dot" room) on special clearance (additional 40% off) from BuyCostumes (see the Coupon, Discount area of the forum for more details on sale). Things just went on sale today so there are some nice items available right now.



We're picking up the twins costumes with this. Cant beat the clearance and coupon!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Thanks for the coupon info Ghost of Spookie. I see another birthday present to myself in th near future!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I'm super excited!!! I bought these yesterday. I found them on Craigs List.


----------



## GiggleFairy

OH WOW! Those are AWESOME finds! Did they cost you an arm and a leg?


----------



## chop shop

GiggleFairy said:


> Did they cost you an arm and a leg?


.......................


----------



## [email protected]

*My Craigslist find today Gemmy Mad Scientist*

I saw one of these on craigslist broken for $60, but it sold before i could buy it. Got this one today for $80.00 came complete and works perfecty. I have been hunting it down for a while, so I am preety happy.


----------



## NOWHINING

cool buy guys!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

chop shop said:


> .......................





GiggleFairy said:


> OH WOW! Those are AWESOME finds! Did they cost you an arm and a leg?


They weren't exactly cheap, but I've been looking at the old wheelchairs on eBay for a while and compared to those I thought it was pretty reasonable. I paid $50.00 for the wheelchair and $30.00 for the gurney.


----------



## Kymmm

That wheelchair is great!! Can't wait to see pics when everything is set up together!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

WOW HalloweenLady you racked up those are really classic finds there , Im jealous I love that wheelchair...congrats on a great find....


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Today I bought the alligator that Ghost of Spooky had mentioned on another thread! Were going to use it in our Pirates set up this year!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

obcessedwithit said:


> WOW HalloweenLady you racked up those are really classic finds there , Im jealous I love that wheelchair...congrats on a great find....


Thanks so much, but the feeling is mutual! As soon as I saw your fencing, I immediately started a new search!!!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

The Halloween Lady said:


> They weren't exactly cheap, but I've been looking at the old wheelchairs on eBay for a while and compared to those I thought it was pretty reasonable. I paid $50.00 for the wheelchair and $30.00 for the gurney.



Okay, combined those were cheaper than my Haunted Tree Man I bought myself for my birthday. I would've jumped on that deal as well!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ BTW- are you going to be able to celebrate at least a little?


----------



## 22606

Great purchases, everybody. GiggleFairy, the tree man is very neat. Awesome fencing, obcessedwithit. Love the hanging clown in particular, MissMandy. THL, the gurney and wheelchair are wicked-cool

I bought a black exercise mat today, if that counts for anything


----------



## MissMandy

What in the hell are buying an excerise mat for? Put some meat on those bones boy!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks ghost of spookie. it is a double wide garage, and you can go down into a newer basement that goes into an older basement. adaquate space. next year i'm doing an adams/munsters style of Christmas haunt. i have the trees for it. your wagon wheel and frog would have looked great in my western theme last year. and some good finds for your carnival theme. nice scores.
mismandy, you scored big girl. i've never quite seen a spider victum like that. very impressive. i love all your score. those homemade bodies would make great ground breakers, or bodies in a lab scene.
shadowbat, thanks for the heads up on the witches. i didn't know this. usually isn't to much around for garage sales, and goodwills on blow molds. always have my eyes open. my daughter looks out for me too.
giggles, that is one wicked tree man. wowza
obsessed, nice scores, and what an awesome friend.
halloween lady, awesome finds. icyuod will be jealous
haunt, yikes, that is a great score. mr shivers i believe
garth, an exercise mat? scratches head. miss mandy cracks me up. well, it is black.


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> What in the hell are buying an excerise mat for? Put some meat on those bones boy!


Hmmmm... I thought the word 'exercise' gave it away, but, apparently, I was wrong


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Garthgoyle said:


> Great purchases, everybody. GiggleFairy, the tree man is very neat. Awesome fencing, obcessedwithit. Love the hanging clown in particular, MissMandy. THL, the gurney and wheelchair are wicked-cool
> 
> I bought a black exercise mat today, if that counts for anything


I probably should have bought an excersize matt instead!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Garthgoyle said:


> Hmmmm... I thought the word 'exercise' gave it away, but, apparently, I was wrong


Smarty pants lol


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> mismandy, you scored big girl. i've never quite seen a spider victum like that. very impressive. i love all your score. those homemade bodies would make great ground breakers, or bodies in a lab scene


Thanks  I'm actually not fond of those bodies at all. They're nowhere near realistic enough. But, they came with everything else I bought. The creepy crawler, clown and spider victim alone are worth over $200, so I'd say I did ok. Probably just going to chuck those bodies


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Always wanted a vulture for my haunt and finally ordered one and it was on clearance too--it's a life-size latex standing vulture. Got the last one, paid $12, and thought that was a good deal. I have plenty of crows but always wanted a larger bird. Should be a good prop for a number of themes.

I've been watching what others have been finding, and know what I've bought myself, and I'm surprised at how many cool things at some decent pricing we've been able to pick up so far this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

i saw a vulture tree in someones haunt. i have 3 vultures, i am aiming for a tree down the road. good find ghost.
any haunter close that might like those bodies? i would take them if i were close.


----------



## TrickRTreater

I bought some supplies to make s'mores in honor of Friday the 13th. That probably doesn't count though.


----------



## BunnyMummy

Why not? A buy is a buy in my book. I found an interesting item on my walk this morning. I found a bag of green medicine bottles. I plan on making lights to hang from someone's neck, a sort of safety light when working on something at night and a week ago, I found two blue medicine bottles. One of them I already made into a necklace safety light!


----------



## hallorenescene

those sound cool bunny


----------



## Gatordave

The Halloween Lady said:


> They weren't exactly cheap, but I've been looking at the old wheelchairs on eBay for a while and compared to those I thought it was pretty reasonable. I paid $50.00 for the wheelchair and $30.00 for the gurney.



Great find! The wheel chair is creepy just the way it looks now!


----------



## GiggleFairy

The Halloween Lady said:


> ^ BTW- are you going to be able to celebrate at least a little?



Who knows.  I got my handicap tags today and went to my doctor's appointment. I'm in an orthopedic fracture boot now. The orthotist who fitted me took measurements and said that my leg is indeed rotated and not in the same alignment as it was before my accident. When I'm able to start walking it'll be a little bit different because of the direction my foot now points. When they try to put my foot in the direction that looks correct I have intense pain in my knee and hip, which reminds me of the feelings I had right after I broke my leg. The last time I had manipulation I was semi-okay the day of, but the next few days after were TERRIBLE! If this time follows suit I'll be pretty stove up on my birthday.  BUT - it could always be worse!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I guess this qualifies for something bought today (although I won't get it until June), the Eyegore's Group Buy of Electronic Firecrackers and Popper Plates. These props have some interesting possibilities for reworking into one's haunt and the Group Buy price is really attractive. 

The Group Buy ends on the 15th of May so time is running out if you want to participate.


----------



## icyuod2

I'm not jealous, I'm absolutely stoked ya found one. Those old wheelchairs are the bomb!
Great shape also for a 1920's-40's chair.The chair I just purchased doesn't have the leg attachments (my first has a one piece) Put I'm gonna use your chair as a model to fashion leg braces for mine.
Great score!


----------



## Guest

**smile**

Great finds, people! Let's keep up the good work!

I found a centerpiece for my indoor decorating...

http://www.gumps.com/p/hallowe-en-tablepiece?CatalogCategoryID=


----------



## obsessedjack

wow that's a great centerpiece. Love the vintage look. Great price too!!


----------



## Guest

*Yes*

Wow, is their stuff pricey! Insanely pricey! I really liked this and love the sale price!


----------



## GiggleFairy

When I purchased my Haunted Tree Man, I also grabbed a few other items. One can never have too many decorations! I also added another costume to my stash. 



These are for my witch's kitchen:























I've been wanting this for a while, but wouldn't part with $16 for it. But for $5? Yeah, I'll take it!

















The new costume:













Light Covers for my Halloween Tree:













And last but not least, a purchase today. This is a "stock photo" and kind of makes the JOL look not so pretty, but this was the only pic I could find that wasn't so small you needed a magnifying glass to see. This is my birthday present from my dad and stepmother, although they're unaware at this point that this is what I spent my birthday money on. Part of the official description: This Jack O' Lantern is 12" high x 38 1/2" round.


----------



## MissMandy

Very nice GF!


----------



## Shadowbat

Great grabs everyone


----------



## CobhamManor

Have any of you seen this before? I got it at Home Depot for under $20. You plug it into an outlet or three-pronged extension cord, place the motion sensor where you want, and BOOM! You can activate any electric decorations you have. What's cool is you can activate an entire scene in your display - the maximum is 1500 watts!


----------



## obsessedjack

I love all your goodies Gigglefairy! I hope you're feeling a little better. I'm sure all these goodies are making you feel at least a little bit better. Happy Birthday btw.

That's a really cool outlet too Cobham Manor!


----------



## Kymmm

CobhamManor, what department did you find that in?


----------



## GiggleFairy

obsessedjack said:


> I love all your goodies Gigglefairy! I hope you're feeling a little better. I'm sure all these goodies are making you feel at least a little bit better. Happy Birthday btw.
> 
> That's a really cool outlet too Cobham Manor!




Thanks for the birthday wishes. I should be partying hard this weekend! 

I'm going to give every man out there a piece of advice - if your wife is ever on bed rest or immobile, there is nothing more scary than the internet, a woman and a credit card!

Someone needs to take my card away before I break the bank!!!


----------



## Deadna

I picked up a nice shade of grey OOPS paint from Lowes today for $5/gallon and 1/2 gallon of a sand paint in beige for $2.50.
I also found a brand new rotisserie at Goodwill I can use for everyday cooking and bloody up my old one for halloween when I put a head in it


----------



## hollowscreamer

the company i work for is big on recycling EVERYTHING.. plastic, cardboard, soda cans from break rooms, wood pallets, and styrofoam.
every time i had to go in the receiving and storage area i would see these things and drool at the so called "junk" lol
i finally asked my boss if i could have some styrofoam and scrap wood and cardboard. he had a very puzzled look and asked for what? i told him about HF and i NEED these thing badly to build props im learning about. he smiled real big and said "very cool! you can have anything you want and as much as you need" he even went as far as saying "take all the broken pallets you want from behind the building also"
i said THANKS   but i dont have a way to get the pallets home ... he said....." i have a truck and trailer and will bring them to you"
OMG freeeeeeeee stufffffff hehehe!!!!!

and!!!!!

another dept. manager from receiving knows about my building interests and HF and he is saving me supplies too.

soooo......

when i woke up this morning i found 2 HUGE sheets of yellowish orangish plexiglass (i guess it is) at my front door!!!!!  
they are about 6' x 6'

im soooo happy!!!!!


----------



## CobhamManor

Kymmm, it was in the row where the outlet covers were, in a section kind of devoted to timers and motion - sensing things. In my store, it was right across from the light bulb row. I looked so hard for it at first, and had to ask an employee. He led us right to the exact product!


----------



## MissMandy

Nice hollow! You scored big girl  So cool to have a nice boss like that


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallowscreamer, wow sounds like you hit pay dirt....And that you work with some cool people too!

You know I think a lot of us are kind of shy about mentioning our halloween projects because sometimes we do get weird looks from friends and neighbors. Glad sharing your prop building with your boss turned out so positive for you.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Hallowscreamer that is GREAT NEWS! Not only to have full access to the "junk pile", but to have someone deliver it. WOW! I bet you're as happy as a pig in mud right now.

You know what they say, "One man's trash is another man's treasure!"


----------



## icyuod2

picked up a cast of my fav. creepy actor. The original mold was taken 1 year before his death.


----------



## Terror Tom

Wow! A cast of Vincent Price, you are so lucky!!!!!


----------



## icyuod2

I was quite surprized how detailed the casting is. Usually castings taken from actors loose alot of detail as thier circulated. This one even shows his pours.
I'm pretty stoked about it, but still unsure what exactly I'm gonna do with it.
Idea's?


----------



## Shadowbat

Just placed my order with Buycostumes using the email coupon. Grabbed some party supplies (cups/napkins/scene setters) and 2 costumes for our girls for a total of $47 shipped!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I had placed my order with BuyCostumes on Thursday, received a notice that it was packed and ready to ship by the end of Thursday, and an email on Friday saying it had shipped along with a tracking number. This has been my typical experience with BuyCostumes BTW.


BTW Icyuod2, love the cast! Vincent's my favorite horror actor. If the cast were mine, I think I would add some fabric to make it look like he was wearing a hood and frame it. I don't think I would risk it out in my haunt but at halloween time, especially if I was having a party, I would have it hung for party goers to see. Maybe I would try to set up a situation where the face could be illuminated (black everywhere else around it) and do a setup like a Peppers Ghost where you would be reflecting the face so that it would look like a ghost. What could be more spookier on Halloween than Vincent Price's ghost at your haunt?! I would just be careful that the original couldn't get damaged by ToTers.


----------



## BunnyMummy

I found that the world is way too loud and didn't help with the migraine I had yesterday.


----------



## IshWitch

icyuod2 said:


> I was quite surprized how detailed the casting is. Usually castings taken from actors loose alot of detail as thier circulated. This one even shows his pours.
> I'm pretty stoked about it, but still unsure what exactly I'm gonna do with it.
> Idea's?


Well, if it is still "raw" I would see about sealing in first before doing anything else. It could get moisture damage or even staining from being handled.
That is just amazing! I have always loved him since I was really little! When his movies were on I would say to our kids "hey look, it's Uncle Vinny" and they actually believed me!  Ooops! Had to do a lot of explaining! But that was what I have called Mr. Price since I was a kid. Don't ask how or why it started! LOL! I don't even know!


----------



## Kymmm

I used the coupon and bought a couple clown costumes from BuyCostumes.com. I figured I got 3 clown masks, I need clothes for the clowns to wear.. clowns aren't quite so scary when they're naked... wait.. I take that back.. they're WAY too scary naked... lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LOL Kymmm. Last week I bought some items for my carnival theme as well. If I didn't already have the Gemmy Specter Projector (clearance sale price $39) or the Snake in the Basket (clearance sale price $18), I would have picked them up at BuyCostumes at those prices. I did just now pick up another full head deluxe latex mask before their preview sale was over for like $11.39. Full head masks can make great prop heads. I'm planning on turning the bald headed Star Trek Movie 2009 Nero mask into the tall, scary bald villian, Baron Samedi, that James Bond encountered in the graveyard in the Live and Let Die movie. It's hard to find good bald headed masks and I think this will work well especially at that price. I'll be using him along with my Spirit Voodoo lady in my swamp graveyard scene. I'd love to make him rise from behind a tombstone.

BTW the Specter Projector can be seen in Jess-o-Lantern's recently posted YouTube of the St. Libory haunt. It's used in the fortune telling area near the Ouiji board. The shimmering skull is one of the 6 slides you can project. I thought it was nice use of it. I'm not sure but my BuyCostume email had described this as a "_Preview_ Sale for email customers only" (my emphasis), so maybe if people aren't on their newsletter mailing list and missed out on it they will offer the same additional 40% off of the Clearance/Blowout items to the general public now that the email customers have had their chance at first dibs.


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, that is a cool casting. some people are so lucky.
hallow, i wish my work would recycle. they throw everything out, with a ...don't ask...claus


----------



## CobhamManor

At Dollar Tree, I found some interesting Halloween products in disguise! First, the flamingos. I got a few and will paint them to be vultures. I also found "Fish Net Decor" in the Luau section. It was six feet by eight feet! For a dollar! It really looks cool opened up, and I want more of it for my Forest. Also, in the kids' section, I found these chest plates and hats for a knight! Haha, I'll use them for some creepy looking knight figures. Also, there was an IntrudAlert keychain siren for a dollar. I got it for a quick scare I could carry around with me. It is LOUD!


----------



## killerhaunts

*OMG! I got those nets at the Dollar tree too!

I, too, bought from BuyCostumes. Here's what I got:
http://www.buycostumes.com/Gorilla-Adult/31025/ProductDetail.aspx
http://www.buycostumes.com/Joker-Jack-Adult-Costume/68515/ProductDetail.aspx

THANK YOU for telling me about BuyCostumes.Com!*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CobhamManor said:


> At Dollar Tree, I found some interesting Halloween products in disguise! First, the flamingos. I got a few and will paint them to be vultures. I also found "Fish Net Decor" in the Luau section. It was six feet by eight feet! For a dollar! It really looks cool opened up, and I want more of it for my Forest. Also, in the kids' section, I found these chest plates and hats for a knight! Haha, I'll use them for some creepy looking knight figures. Also, there was an IntrudAlert keychain siren for a dollar. I got it for a quick scare I could carry around with me. It is LOUD!



CobhamManor, I've been meaning to pick up some of the fishnetting. Thanks for a reminder. I'm contemplating attaching the netting overhead in places to create a tunnel (the fishnet would be taught and then I could lay black landscape fabric on top of it or suspend "willow tree" branch leaves to add a creepy path the ToTers need to pass through. Figure that way I don't have to worry about anything heavy overhead. How are you using it in your forest?

BTW regarding the knight wear, check out my album. I bought the helmet and breast plates last year (so 2010 album) but found the armored gloves this year (2011 album). You really need the complete set! It works well with the small skeletons I have. If they ever come out with armor boots or shoe covers, Please some one give a shout out about it. I don't know if they ever had it but that would really complete the outfit.

Keep an eye out for the running Dollar Tree thread. Lots of great ideas there.


----------



## Si-cotik

cobham manor would be interested in seeing your flamingos once you have painted them.


----------



## CobhamManor

Cool Ghost of Spookie! I'll probably drape it from trees and have some of it hanging overhead. It's so creepy looking, I might use it for other things!


----------



## hollowscreamer

CobhamManor said:


> At Dollar Tree, I found some interesting Halloween products in disguise! First, the flamingos. I got a few and will paint them to be vultures. I also found "Fish Net Decor" in the Luau section. It was six feet by eight feet! For a dollar! It really looks cool opened up, and I want more of it for my Forest. Also, in the kids' section, I found these chest plates and hats for a knight! Haha, I'll use them for some creepy looking knight figures. Also, there was an IntrudAlert keychain siren for a dollar. I got it for a quick scare I could carry around with me. It is LOUD!


oooh i would love to see the flamingos after you paint them PLEASE!


----------



## hallorenescene

hollowscreamer said:


> oooh i would love to see the flamingos after you paint them PLEASE!


i would love to see the flamingos painted too. i need to get to dollar tree and check out the netting and those horns. i used party horns last year to scare the kids.


----------



## Kymmm

CobhamManor said:


> At Dollar Tree, I found some interesting Halloween products in disguise! First, the flamingos. I got a few and will paint them to be vultures. I also found "Fish Net Decor" in the Luau section. It was six feet by eight feet! For a dollar! It really looks cool opened up, and I want more of it for my Forest. Also, in the kids' section, I found these chest plates and hats for a knight! Haha, I'll use them for some creepy looking knight figures. Also, there was an IntrudAlert keychain siren for a dollar. I got it for a quick scare I could carry around with me. It is LOUD!


Love the flamingo idea!! Have you seen this done before?? I also love the siren startle idea!! Hmmm... may have to go to Dollar Tree tomorrow..


----------



## halloween71

icyuod2 said:


> picked up a cast of my fav. creepy actor. The original mold was taken 1 year before his death.


WOW so cool!!!!!


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I had placed my order with BuyCostumes on Thursday, received a notice that it was packed and ready to ship by the end of Thursday, and an email on Friday saying it had shipped along with a tracking number. This has been my typical experience with BuyCostumes BTW.
> 
> 
> BTW Icyuod2, love the cast! Vincent's my favorite horror actor. If the cast were mine, I think I would add some fabric to make it look like he was wearing a hood and frame it. I don't think I would risk it out in my haunt but at halloween time, especially if I was having a party, I would have it hung for party goers to see. Maybe I would try to set up a situation where the face could be illuminated (black everywhere else around it) and do a setup like a Peppers Ghost where you would be reflecting the face so that it would look like a ghost. What could be more spookier on Halloween than Vincent Price's ghost at your haunt?! I would just be careful that the original couldn't get damaged by ToTers.


Buycostumes is a great place to buy from.


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LOL Kymmm. Last week I bought some items for my carnival theme as well. If I didn't already have the Gemmy Specter Projector (clearance sale price $39) or the Snake in the Basket (clearance sale price $18), I would have picked them up at BuyCostumes at those prices. I did just now pick up another full head deluxe latex mask before their preview sale was over for like $11.39. Full head masks can make great prop heads. I'm planning on turning the bald headed Star Trek Movie 2009 Nero mask into the tall, scary bald villian, Baron Samedi, that James Bond encountered in the graveyard in the Live and Let Die movie. It's hard to find good bald headed masks and I think this will work well especially at that price. I'll be using him along with my Spirit Voodoo lady in my swamp graveyard scene. I'd love to make him rise from behind a tombstone.
> 
> BTW the Specter Projector can be seen in Jess-o-Lantern's recently posted YouTube of the St. Libory haunt. It's used in the fortune telling area near the Ouiji board. The shimmering skull is one of the 6 slides you can project. I thought it was nice use of it. I'm not sure but my BuyCostume email had described this as a "_Preview_ Sale for email customers only" (my emphasis), so maybe if people aren't on their newsletter mailing list and missed out on it they will offer the same additional 40% off of the Clearance/Blowout items to the general public now that the email customers have had their chance at first dibs.


I have that projector got it for like 7.00 at walmart. haven't taken it out of the box yet and that has been since 2009 season. i didn't relize that was from that projector thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## halloween71

CobhamManor said:


> At Dollar Tree, I found some interesting Halloween products in disguise! First, the flamingos. I got a few and will paint them to be vultures. I also found "Fish Net Decor" in the Luau section. It was six feet by eight feet! For a dollar! It really looks cool opened up, and I want more of it for my Forest. Also, in the kids' section, I found these chest plates and hats for a knight! Haha, I'll use them for some creepy looking knight figures. Also, there was an IntrudAlert keychain siren for a dollar. I got it for a quick scare I could carry around with me. It is LOUD!


I need me some nets thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kymmm

I bought a couple flamingos.. now I'm waiting to see the painted, vulture version!! hint, hint.. lol But, my Dollar Tree had no nets.


----------



## CobhamManor

Kymmm said:


> Love the flamingo idea!! Have you seen this done before?? I also love the siren startle idea!! Hmmm... may have to go to Dollar Tree tomorrow..


The siren is very loud and you can hold it in your hand! You just pull out the pin to activate it. I will add it to my arsenal of things to carry around with me if I need them on the big night. 

But another cool little thing I found last year at Halloween City were these pumpkin "screamers". You press a small button on them, and they make a screaming sound - very loudly - definitely a good thing to come up behind someone with!


----------



## CobhamManor

Kymmm said:


> I bought a couple flamingos.. now I'm waiting to see the painted, vulture version!! hint, hint.. lol But, my Dollar Tree had no nets.


Kymmm, if you're waiting for me to paint them...I probably won't until the last day of school! As soon as that day comes, I immediately start to prepare!


----------



## Deadna

I have painted a flamingo into a skelemingo and done a vulture in the past too but I don't have any pics. With the vulture I sprayed great stuff on the body to bulk it up some then covered it in a stretchy black fur fabric I had on hand. I painted his head red and used a long pile white fur fabric for around his neck. I really liked how he turned out but never got around to making feet and then he got buried in my ever growing collection...never to be seen again...lol!


----------



## Guest

I bought a "fairy light/lamp" off ebay. I got a green hobnail one and and orange one. I am totally interested in how they will look in my witchy kitchen! 

I will try a tealight inside- and since it's covered, less chance of fire. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fenton-Green-Ho...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a660693c1#ht_500wt_1156

link to one like the one I snagged. Happy Haunting- summer must end someday!


----------



## MissMandy

That's interesting looking, hollow. I have vases that are that shade of green


----------



## hallorenescene

i hope someone posts pics of the painted vulture and skely flamingo. very cool ideas.
hollow, that light will look good in your witches kitchen. for that matter, it would look good out all year round. very nice


----------



## doto

I purchased two new masks from Halloween Asylum. The Crazy Sewed mask is going to replace a skull mask on my grave grabber and the Molock mask is going to be another animated demon in my underworld (garage).

*Crazy Sewed*








[/IMG]

*Molock*








[/IMG]


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Feedback on Recent Purchases*

Doto, WoW! those are scary. Nice buys.


I wanted to give some feedback on a few items I recently purchased. I received the Faucet and Bucket illusion from CollectionsEtc a week or so ago and wanted to report that it is _very_ realistic looking. Great detail on the bucket, stones in the bucket and faucet. Works great and it's a cool illusion for a witch's shack, especially for the price. As a new customer I signed up first for their newsletter and received the code they immediately emailed me, and applied the code to the purchase of the bucket, so it ran me $14.44. Great bang for the buck.

http://www.collectionsetc.com/Product/faucet-and-bucket-illusion-fountain.aspx/_/Ntt-faucet


Another great purchase which I ordered from BuyCostumes during last weeks' additional 40% off clearance sale for email customers was the Gorilla Hands and Feet costume accessory (made by Seasons). It's still in their clearance area ($19.99; retail of $40). The gorilla hands are large but not gigantic, have detailed fingers and palms as well, and they extend a few inches beyond my wrist. I'm planning on using them for a gorilla prop and the hands are pliable enough to insert wiring that can hold the fingers in place (mine prop hands will be wrapped around cage bars). Hands are right and left. The fur on them should go well with the Joann Fabric's grizzly black fur fabric that I have if I want to extend the reach of the arms.

In addition to the hands, for the price you also get two gorilla feet as well. Also nice detailing on the toes. The bottoms of the feet are open back and have nubs for traction. The 8-1/2 inch footbed is black so it helps disguise the bottom of the shoes. One slips their shoes into them and then attaches the ankle fur velco straps (set of 2) to hold the feet on. The ankle fur portion is 6 inches high so it gives nice coverage on the leg. I would have loved it if the footbed was "gorilla skin" detailed as well (understand why it isn't) but at least there are bottoms to the feet and the color is still black so it's workable for a prop and will help complete the prop.

Here's the link to the hands and feet if you are looking for something like this: http://www.buycostumes.com/Gorilla-Hands-Feet-Black/20656/ProductDetail.aspx

I'm a believer that what's not completely seen can be scary too so I'm planning on using the gorilla hands and feet to give the illusion of a gorilla in a caged area. The feet will be visible at the bottom of the cage and the hands/arms will reach out behind a tent curtain panel and grab onto the bars of the cage. I'd love to make the cage "rock" and have audio of an angry gorilla voice triggered when the ToTers approach.


----------



## Shadowbat

Spookie, that bucket and faucet is very cool.

We received our order from Buycostumes today. The girls grabbed their costumes immediately. lol










We also received our party supplies, cups, napkins, and scene setter. The scene setter wasnt going to be big enough so I used the 25% off coupon I received with my order today and bought another one. They were still on clearance so I ended up getting the setter set for $17 shipped. It includes 2 rolls and 4 sheets of add ons.


----------



## obsessedjack

They're so cute in their costumes! awww...


----------



## MissMandy

How adorable! Daddy's little witches, I love it


----------



## Kymmm

doto.. those are some wicked masks!! Nice!!
Shadowbat, your girls look too cute in those costumes! I miss having little one's in the house.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The little witches are so cute! and the costumes look really nice. No ugly hags in your family Shadowbat LOL. I thought BuyCostumes might open the clearance sale to the general public but so far haven't seen anything.

I stopped this afternoon at Dollar Tree. Easy to end up spending more than a dollar there.


----------



## IshWitch

obsessedjack said:


> They're so cute in their costumes! awww...


I'll have to second that! They are so adorable you want to just eat'm up!

doto~I gotta say, I can't do that demom mask! ewwwww
But love the sewed one, very cool


----------



## Shadowbat

Haha. Thanks everyone. Ill gaurantee, theyll each have at least one other costume too before the big day hits.


----------



## [email protected]

*I bought Wood Barrels at Osh Hardware*

I bought wood barrels from osh they are half price through the weekend. Santa Ana and Huntington beach are sold out.

with sale price:
1/2 vertical barrels are $33.99
full barrel is $34.99 Thats right $34.99

http://osh.shoplocal.com/osh/Default.aspx?action=detail&storeid=2432419&rapid=0&listingid=-2083917139&offerid=


----------



## Shadowbat

My Disney Horseman and Ichabod arrived today. I nabbed the set off evilbay for, wait for it, $1.99!!


----------



## MissMandy

Sweet deal, SB


----------



## Si-cotik

love the sleepy hollow plushes shadow bat


----------



## killerhaunts

*I was driving around on garbage day and found this little beauty!:








Those people were so nice and PRE-broke it for me! JK! Also a while back I picked up this too-realistic-very-scary baby chimp from Furreal friends at Savers for 1.99:








It does work and is very creepy ... I think I'll put some small cymbals in his hands .... creepy monkeys ......*


----------



## scarey

I found a Nightmare Before Christmas monopoly game today while on a road trip with my parents! =) Very excited!!


----------



## Deadna

killerhaunts said:


> *I was driving around on garbage day and found this little beauty!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people were so nice and PRE-broke it for me! JK! Also a while back I picked up this too-realistic-very-scary baby chimp from Furreal friends at Savers for 1.99:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does work and is very creepy ... I think I'll put some small cymbals in his hands .... creepy monkeys ......*


I have a couple of those monkeys and at first thought they were adorable but then I sat a baby down in front of one and the things really began acting too weird....sort of came more to life with every movement the kid did....creepy!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

GiggleFairy said:


> I purchased my Haunted Tree Man. It's my birthday present to myself.
> 
> 
> "He was reincarnated into a tree for his second life, but was deemed too evil to deserve a third life; so here, he rots for eternity. Measures approximately 71" high x 81" wide x 11" deep. Has posable branches and width may vary depending on how prop is positioned."


 
ohhhh I really like that. I have never seen something like this before. Super NEAT!


----------



## doto

Frustrating......I order the two masks from Halloween Asylum and Canada Post is likely to go on strike on Tuesday....I wonder how long this will delay the masks????


----------



## NOWHINING

BunnyMummy said:


> I found that the world is way too loud and didn't help with the migraine I had yesterday.


 
when I get that I take my implant aid (hearing aid/cohlear aid) off and go hide in the dark.


----------



## NOWHINING

doto said:


> Frustrating......I order the two masks from Halloween Asylum and Canada Post is likely to go on strike on Tuesday....I wonder how long this will delay the masks????


 

I am sorry to hear that. Hopefully it wont come to that.


----------



## hallorenescene

doto, those are freakin cool masks. they would make great props.
gos, that faucet is a nice price. cool item. 
haunt, that 1/2 barrel would make a nice horses trough in a western setting.
shadow, you cuties display those costumes well
shadow, i think hallowsusie boo would be green with envy for your headless horseman. soooo cute. your dopey is cool too.
killer, when my sister was little, she had a rocking horse like that. she lost it unfortunatly. she would cry if she saw that. cute horse


----------



## halloween71

Shadowbat said:


> Spookie, that bucket and faucet is very cool.
> 
> We received our order from Buycostumes today. The girls grabbed their costumes immediately. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also received our party supplies, cups, napkins, and scene setter. The scene setter wasnt going to be big enough so I used the 25% off coupon I received with my order today and bought another one. They were still on clearance so I ended up getting the setter set for $17 shipped. It includes 2 rolls and 4 sheets of add ons.


so cute!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Marshalls' finds*

Found a great super lightweight, wooden bird cage at Marshall's (sister company of TJMaxx/HomeGoods) today on clearance for $20; they had 3 of them so chances are other locations got the same item to stock. The inside is 15 inches high and it has a hinged access door on the bottom that's 9 inches square and accommodates my animated talking head perfectly. So many times you find some type of container to use but it can't fit something as large as a head. The cage looks great too, Victorian in style I thought. During the years I don't use the head in it, it might house baby dragons (plan to modify my Playskool Pterodactyls--I've posted about them before. They're animated and flap their wings and eat). For some reason I see dragon's going well with Victorian-style surroundings. I guess it's sort of a Jules Verne/steampunk setting I picture.










BTW Marshalls also has 3-pks of remote controlled, flickering LED pillar candles on the shelves. One pack has 3 varying sizes ($15) and the other pack has short pillars ($13). These are the same type candles (same company) that I picked up from HomeGoods last year on clearance for $12 (reg. 17 -- all tall size). If you pick up multiple packs they will all work off of one remote. I plan on using my candles and remote with a wind soundtrack that will "blow out" the lit candles at some point and plunge the area into darkness. The product is called Illumination by Orbit. BTW these type of remote controlled candles in multiple packs like this typically cost $10-20 more than what Marshalls/HomeGoods is selling them for.










We don't live that close to a Marshalls any longer so I don't think to stop and check them out for potential finds. As I mentioned they are sister companies with TJ's and HGs and frequently all three stores might carry the same or very similar products. While I see lots of people post items/pics from TJ or HG, I don't really recall seeing Marshalls items. Thought I would give them a call out here as a potential source.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Vintage Looking Phone -- Victorian/Steampunk*

I thought this "working" resin phone from CollectionsEtc would look great in a Victorian or steampunk setting and at $13 would look great as a prop even if the sound quality doesn't turn out to be that great.

Old Fashioned Brass Telephone Vintage Antique Type


----------



## Guest

I went to Blockbuster yesterday and they have been purchased by Dish Network a couple months back. Because of their buy out all merchandise is 75 percent off. I bout all of their Nightmare Before Christmas Bobbleheads and coffee mugs at 3.00 each. The bobbles are way cool. Jack is hiding behind a grave, at a podium and riding the snowmobile. My store still has Jack blankets, Snuggies, yahtzee and other games if anyone loves Jack mabye check out their local stores!


----------



## obsessedjack

That's awesome. Thanks for the heads up Mr. Gris. I heard about that buyout. Pretty crazy. I love TNBC.


----------



## doto

I got my masks from Halloween Asylum. I picked the kids up from school and they immediately wanted to wear them home. As we were driving home we saw the new neighbours and the kids wanted to say hello. Kinda took the neghbours by surprise to find I was driving around a 6 year old demon and a 3 year old zombie.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, i always love the ideas you come up with. a bat in the cages would be cool to. i purchased a cool black cage, and when i got home found there is no door. it must have had flowers in it, or some decor of some kind. 

gris, thanks, my grandson loves jack.

doto, glad you got your masks, and to funny with your kids


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Hallorenescene. BTW I also have a black metal cage that I use for halloween and in fact have used bats, heads and skulls in it. My cage did open though, at the top rim instead of at the bottom so I got lucky. Everything was welded and the bottom was pretty strong metal so cutting it open wouldn't have worked for me either. What did you end up doing with yours? That's a bummer when you find something that inspires you and when you get home realize what you wanted it for won't work. 

I suppose you could put a branch of some sort in it if you can fit it through the bars and add a snake wrapped around the branch. Add some leaves and lighting for effect. If the cage has a door large enough you might be able to fit a collapsed latex head mask in through the door and stuff it to turn it into a head inside the cage.

There's always the cage with the draped cloth over it hiding what's inside (or what's not inside when you can't get access). A nearby speaker with some spooky soundtrack that seem to be coming from the cage could add some pow to it. If you can fit a 2-D silhouette of something creepy inside the cage and add lighting behind it, the shadow cast on the cloth covering the cage could be a nice effect. 

Another idea would be to take one of those Haunted Hedge boxes (that shakes the bushes) and attach it the cage from behind so that when it gets triggered the cage would shake back and forth violently for a shock effect to anyone passing by.


----------



## Shadowbat

Received 2 more Halloween tshirts from HalloweenAsylum today.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Hallorenescene. BTW I also have a black metal cage that I use for halloween and in fact have used bats, heads and skulls in it. My cage did open though, at the top rim instead of at the bottom so I got lucky. Everything was welded and the bottom was pretty strong metal so cutting it open wouldn't have worked for me either. What did you end up doing with yours? That's a bummer when you find something that inspires you and when you get home realize what you wanted it for won't work.
> 
> I suppose you could put a branch of some sort in it if you can fit it through the bars and add a snake wrapped around the branch. Add some leaves and lighting for effect. If the cage has a door large enough you might be able to fit a collapsed latex head mask in through the door and stuff it to turn it into a head inside the cage.
> 
> There's always the cage with the draped cloth over it hiding what's inside (or what's not inside when you can't get access). A nearby speaker with some spooky soundtrack that seem to be coming from the cage could add some pow to it. If you can fit a 2-D silhouette of something creepy inside the cage and add lighting behind it, the shadow cast on the cloth covering the cage could be a nice effect.
> 
> Another idea would be to take one of those Haunted Hedge boxes (that shakes the bushes) and attach it the cage from behind so that when it gets triggered the cage would shake back and forth violently for a shock effect to anyone passing by.



Those are some great ideas!


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, i just got the cage the beginning of this garage sale season. i was going to put a bat in it. maybe i can make a cloth one and stuff it in the cage. i like a lot of your ideas. i really like the sheet over the cage, but i love the look of the cage, so at the same time don't want to cover it. i think i'll work some of your ideas and see which i like.


----------



## Tumblindice

Got this in the mail today.


----------



## hallorenescene

tumble, those are great. i saw one similar before, but they put bullet holes in one, maybe a little blood


----------



## Tumblindice

hallorenescene said:


> tumble, those are great. i saw one similar before, but they put bullet holes in one, maybe a little blood


I have ordered the bullet hole decals Hallo.


----------



## hallorenescene

holes, no holes, it rocks


----------



## cherryred

I went to a yard sale on friday and found a grim reeper costume.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

WHEEEEEEEEEEE!!! I just ordered two of the new GID Bucky skulls from the Skeleton Store! Can't wait to see what the quality is... And yes, I'll post pics!

I also just ordered six piglets from www.hauntedprops.com for $4.77 each. Should look cool hanging around the BBQ pit with the roasting pigs for the party!










Should look cool hanging around the BBQ pit with the roasting pigs for the party!


----------



## GiggleFairy

halloweenscreamqueen, I've never seen those pigs before. I'm going to check out the website now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halloweenscreamqueen, I bought one of those suckling pigs a year or so ago from Dapper Cadaver on clearance (reg. price now $15 there, in case people are looking for one if the HauntedProps sale pig has sold out or after the sale there has expired). I'm sure it's the same manufacturer. Good sale price on it over at HP; that's when you want to jump on this kind of stuff for accessory props.

The Suckling Pig is very nice BTW, and you'll love your porky pigs I'm sure. I picked mine up to use with my Spirit Zombie Farmer and Wife props. The wife will be baking black crows in a pie and preparing a pork roast surrounded by body parts. I still need to find an old roaster large enough to fit everything. I'm sure it could be used in a lab setting as well. The butcher shop is another "natural" of course.


----------



## GiggleFairy

GOS - I want to see pics of your "farm" scene with your zombie props. Sounds VERY interesting!


----------



## BlueFrog

*halloweenscreamqueen*, many thanks for the heads-up on the pigs. Ironically, I saw them at a retail store just yesterday and loved the idea of using them for a body farm I'm starting to formulate plans for, but not the $12 price tag given how many I'm likely to need. Time to start scrounging the sofa for change!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I still need to find an old roaster large enough to fit everything. I'm sure it could be used in a lab setting as well. The butcher shop is another "natural" of course.


Try Target or Wal-Mart for a real roaster... They're usually not more than fifty bucks and you can use them to make delicious pork shoulders! They're great for the Halloween party...


----------



## NOWHINING

great finding everyone!!


----------



## hallorenescene

hsqueen, there are some cool props at that site, and good prices. i saw a few things i would love to have. just need to get rich first. dang


----------



## Guest

awww, the pigggies are sorta cute!


----------



## hallorenescene

some small monster busts for $5.00 each. a coconut head for $0.25. 2 cool candle holders for my lab $0.25 and $0.50. and the crushed velvet box holding 2 gold goblets for $6.00. a black street light for $1.00. and a hand deco for $0.25.








the crushed velvet box opened and the goblets showing








a closer pic of the busts








blow molds








and my daughter and i went to a garage sale, and she spotted these in a bag in the free box. i got all the halloween ones, and she got all the Christmas, easter, thanksgiving, valentines, and st patrick ones. even with all hers added up, i think there were more halloween ones. at this same sale, i got some fall leaf garlands for $0.50, and two packets of patterns for a $0.25 each packet. not to much halloween in them, but lots of circus patterns


----------



## NOWHINING

cooooooolll!!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

o wow hallorenescene, all your stuff is just great but Im totally drooling over the cutouts! The blow molds are awesome as well! great job on your daughter, hehe.


----------



## Guest

*Great haul!*

Those goblets are yummy!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks guys, the cut outs are cool. my daughter grabbed them because she said they reminded her of when she was small, and i had cut outs smacked all over the place. i still have those cut outs. and still use them sometimes. the goblets will be great for an indiana jones style theme some year


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> thanks guys, the cut outs are cool. my daughter grabbed them because she said they reminded her of when she was small, and i had cut outs smacked all over the place. i still have those cut outs. and still use them sometimes. * the goblets will be great for an indiana jones style theme some year*



....or as pirate's booty. That's a nice pair of goblets and what unique packaging for them. I don't remember my mom putting up cut-outs at home (she had other halloween decorations) but do remember when the classrooms blackboards and bulletin boards would have the cut-outs draping the tops of them. Holidays were always a fun time in the classroom and I loved the creativity displayed when decorating it.

BTW I could see using the black street lamp on a section of elevated buffet table with maybe a graveyard tombstone setup at table level below it. I always think of creating scenes for food displays, just love the decorating aspect I guess. I know a number of people including myself bought those plaster-like headstones from Dollar Tree in the past that would look great there. I bought my tombstones to use as place markers for each tablesetting at a halloween dinner table, but using them on the buffet could look really nice too. It would be really cool if your street light lit up and could help illuminate the food area.

I recognize those glass candles as Wolfard lamps and own a few of them myself. They are really cool and that was _a great buy there_ as you can tell from their retail pricing list. I love using them at the holidays especially with colored lamp oil in them. 

You always find interesting items. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, you're right, the goblets would make good pirate booty. and i love your street light/tombstone idea. hhmmm, will keep that in mind. i was thinking they would also look good with some of those monster high barbie dolls, or vampire dolls. on the lamps, i just liked them, boy, i did get a good deal. colored oil would look great. thanks for the heads up. i went garage saling today, got the dragon, the four lamps, and the pumpkin peeker


----------



## GiggleFairy

Oooooh ya'll said BOOTY! *shameless snickers*

Those are great finds hallorenescene!


----------



## Shadowbat

those are all great scores, hallo. Two thumbs up!


----------



## 22606

Nice finds in general, but I absolutely love the crushed velvet box, hallo.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks you guys. city wide garage sales this week end in charles city. the next town over. hope i have luck


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, do you remember which company was selling the [i believe hanging] vampire couple? i have a little extra money this month, and want to try and get them. they were around $20.00. thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My vintage "brass" resin phone arrived yesterday from CollectionsEtc. Paid $12.97 on sale for it and I think it looks great as a prop. The reviews on their website weren't very positive for it being a working phone; but I thought it would make a nicely detailed prop and wasn't so concerned about using it as a phone. When I plugged it in it however, it worked fine for me as a phone so thought I would mention that fact.

Here's a picture of it next to a solid brass desk bell I had picked up a few months ago at Goodwill. The desk bell is what got me into looking for Victorian or steampunk props for a future haunt setting -- probably Vampire themed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> gos, do you remember which company was selling the [i believe hanging] vampire couple? i have a little extra money this month, and want to try and get them. they were around $20.00. thanks


Wow, I think I might remember a hanging vampire bride and groom but my initial checks haven't turned up anything. I'll try some other places and let you know if I find one.


Okay, was it this one maybe?

Hanging Bride and Groom Set over at Oriental Trading. I checked Terry's Village who carries much of the same stuff and sometimes one place with have something on sale when the other one doesn't but right now it's the same price there as well.


----------



## Shadowbat

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a picture of it next to a solid brass desk bell I had picked up a few months ago at Goodwill. The desk bell is what got me into looking for Victorian or steampunk props for a future haunt setting -- probably Vampire themed.



Heres what I see. A bell hop desk at a delapidated hotel. A skeleton bell hop behind the counter with elevator doors to the side that only go down.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shadowbat said:


> Heres what I see. A bell hop desk at a delapidated hotel. A skeleton bell hop behind the counter with elevator doors to the side that only go down.



That's along the lines of what I had in mind in a way. I'm off to dinner now but will come back and post more later this weekend.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! gos, that phone and bell are wonderful and go together complimenting each other. they would make a great ...who done it hotel mystery.


----------



## greaseballs80

GOS, Wow Love the Phone


----------



## Franki Stein

I got 36 battery operated flameless flickering tea lights for $25. I know some of you probably can find them for less than that but for me that is an outstanding deal. Lowest price I've seen anywhere, and I'm really excited about it!! PVC candle making time- OH YEAH!!


----------



## The Man

My neighbor's son's, girlfriend, just finished a course in cosmetology a gave me these today. Don't know what I'm going to do with them but I'm sure I'll come-up with something.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oooh kind of like Stepford Wives! Nice heads to work with and they probably cost a bit new too. The one with the ink on it could always be turned into a hospital victim with a head injury or a mummy and have the head all wrapped up to cover the ink. That or maybe a bearded lady for a carnival side show... Some of those shorter hair model heads could be gelled and have their hair stick straight up for a surprised look. Too bad the mouth area is closed on all of them. Any ideas yet on how you will use them in your haunt?

BTW could you resize and repost your photo? I'm on a laptop with a 15-inch screen and the photo runs way beyond the screen. It also forces all other posts beneath yours to this width and requires people to scroll back and forth to read the text or see the pictures. Thanks. If you create an album on the forum for yourself and upload and link the picture through the album I'm pretty sure the forum software will reduce the size of the photo for you.


Franki Stein I thought that was a pretty good price on those tea lights. With 36 of them it looks like you have your work cut out for you


----------



## JustJimAZ

You can never have too many heads lying around!

I wonder - if you can bend PVC using a heat gun, are the heads made out of a plastic that could also be heated and shaped? If so, I would think one could cut a line between the lips, heat them up, and maybe stretch them into a scream!


----------



## halloween71

Love those heads lots of uses for those.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

We ordered yesterday from Haunted props. We got the Creepy Scarecrow 6ft prop. I have been looking for this guy for the past 2 years. Cant wait to get him! Anyone else have him?? Here is a pic .


----------



## GiggleFairy

Great scarecrow ITGP! Did he cost you an arm and a leg or did you get a fairly good deal on him? That piece looks like something I'd like to own.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Love the Scarecrow!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

GiggleFairy said:


> Great scarecrow ITGP! Did he cost you an arm and a leg or did you get a fairly good deal on him? That piece looks like something I'd like to own.


Giggle he was on clearence. 85 total with tax and shipping. If you can I would order him now b/c I dont think he will be around much longer


----------



## osenator

Oh! Loving the scarecrow too! Great score!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

osenator said:


> Oh! Loving the scarecrow too! Great score!


Thanks! Cant wait to get him


----------



## hallorenescene

the man, when i went to beauty school 22 years ago, those mannequin heads cost around $25.00 to $75.00. or at least at our school they did. i have a few of them. perfect for masks, gullotines, and buckets of heads. a good chance if you put the one with ink on it out in the sun for a few days, the ink will dissappear. 

great pumpkin, i don't have him, but he sure is awesome

gos, that is the vampires. they were $20.00, probably waited to long and they're off sale now. thanks for looking for me


----------



## NOWHINING

ohh the scarycrow is just the right spookyness!. I could use some heads!! hahahah


----------



## Tumblindice

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> We ordered yesterday from Haunted props. We got the Creepy Scarecrow 6ft prop. I have been looking for this guy for the past 2 years. Cant wait to get him! Anyone else have him?? Here is a pic .


I do and he is great!!!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

wow! that scarecrow is just sooo cool!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Tumblindice said:


> I do and he is great!!!!!


Do you have the one with the stake to hold him up or the stand? This guy I ordered comes with a stand not the stake.


----------



## Franki Stein

Great finds everybody!
I am so excited because today I scored my first find from Curb-mart! A local business had 4 huge sheets plus some scraps of styrofoam by their trash can. Each piece is 6ft x 2.5ft x 3 inches thick! That made my night!! Free!!! I couldn't believe it! Took 2 trips to get it all home, had pieces sticking out of the trunk & on top of the car!


----------



## NOWHINING

wow what a free score!


----------



## Tumblindice

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Do you have the one with the stake to hold him up or the stand? This guy I ordered comes with a stand not the stake.


The stake but he is creepy and turns heads!


----------



## CobhamManor

Nice styrofoam, Franki Stein! 

I am trying to decide whether to get the Kneeling Geist Girl from Spirit. It's available for only $64 on Amazon instead of $100 on Spirit's website! She seems like a good value! Does anyone have her? Just wondering how she holds up...
YouTube - ‪Geist Girl‬‏


----------



## JustJimAZ

Franki Stein said:


> Great finds everybody!
> I am so excited because today I scored my first find from Curb-mart! A local business had 4 huge sheets plus some scraps of styrofoam by their trash can. Each piece is 6ft x 2.5ft x 3 inches thick! That made my night!! Free!!! I couldn't believe it! Took 2 trips to get it all home, had pieces sticking out of the trunk & on top of the car!


That's great! I know your biggest question now is which of the hundred projects in your head to make out of them.


----------



## halloween71

I have that scarecrow on a stake.You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Ghouliet

Went to Lowe's and got some of this fencing for around our cemetery. It was on sale.  Hopefully that'll deter the hooligans from ruining our cemetery.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, Halloween71, that photo really sells the prop! Those eyes are really creepy.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Just got 9 "practice amps" on ebay for about $90, shipping included! I unpacked one and plugged it into an mp3 player and it sounded good, so I am glad about that. They certainly would not work for an auditorium, but considering I just want one in each small space in my haunt, I think I got a good deal.


----------



## Franki Stein

JustJim- Good deal on the amps.. that's a really great idea... hmm, I'll have to remember that. As for the foam, the pieces are so big, there are a lot of possiblilties for them! I will probably sit on them for a while, until I know for sure what I want to do with them. I just couldn't believe I got them for free!


----------



## NOWHINING

i really like that scarycrow. it has that spookyness that i adore


----------



## wiccanlord

great looking scarecrow,looks really scary,


----------



## killerhaunts

*I'm totally jealous of that scarecrow!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hallorenescene

franki, i love curb sides. so what are you going to make with them?
cobham, if i could afford it, i would jump at owning that girl.
ghoul, nice fencing. that should help a lot


----------



## Shadowbat

These 2 item arrived today:










Cookie jar will be the new dining room centerpiece


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow, Halloween71, that photo really sells the prop! Those eyes are really creepy.


I got him three years ago from qvc.He is a great prop.


----------



## NOWHINING

Shadowbat said:


> These 2 item arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie jar will be the new dining room centerpiece


 

that is a cute cookie jar, it would be perfect for beatuifulnightmare!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I purchased a couple of these lovely patches to "spruce up" my wardrobe.


----------



## CreepySpiders

*HalloBust*

I picked up this bust from the year round Halloween store. It's on my annual pilgrimage to Disneyland (off I5),


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ooooh, that bust is nice! Does that store have a website? I don't think we live near one but wish we did.


Thanks for the scarecrow info Halloween71. I try to catch both HSN and QVC's Halloween shows to see what they are selling each year but must have missed that one. I definitely would have remembered a closeup on that face.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Ooooh, that bust is nice! Does that store have a website? I don't think we live near one but wish we did.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the scarecrow info Halloween71. I try to catch both HSN and QVC's Halloween shows to see what they are selling each year but must have missed that one. I definitely would have remembered a closeup on that face.


Ho GoS, 
THX, I saw the bust last year and wanted it but @ $23, uh, no. This year it was $9 =). They have a website but it's lame...

http://www.halloweenclub.com/


----------



## hallorenescene

giggles, nice patch. tumble will be green with envy.
shadow, nice finds. what's the book about?
creepy, what? you have an year round halloween store? scarey bust. love it. goodwill here has just recently started putting out their halloween items all year around


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> giggles, nice patch. tumble will be green with envy.
> shadow, nice finds. what's the book about?
> creepy, what? you have an year round halloween store? scarey bust. love it. goodwill here has just recently started putting out their halloween items all year around



Its a collection of short stories. Havent started reading it yet.


----------



## CreepySpiders

hallorenescene said:


> giggles, nice patch. tumble will be green with envy.
> shadow, nice finds. what's the book about?
> creepy, what? you have an year round halloween store? scarey bust. love it. goodwill here has just recently started putting out their halloween items all year around


Hey Hallow~
No local year round store. I live in SanFrancisco but every year I go to Disneyland and pass a year round store near LA (they have a few!) . Man, if I lived by it I would HAVE to work there or at least be a stalker. =)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CreepySpiders said:


> Ho GoS,
> THX, I saw the bust last year and wanted it but @ $23, uh, no. This year it was $9 =). They have a website but it's lame...
> 
> http://www.halloweenclub.com/



That is quite a deal. And yes, pretty lame website but better than others still! No plans for a trip south but I've got to remember this place. I'm thinking it sounds familiar so may have seen others post about it in the past. Wish they would open a location in the SF Bay area. Thanks for the pic and info.


----------



## greaseballs80

posted on another thread, but this is what i purchased and received yesterday to add to my collection. Received my bottles and they are amazing, however one of the bottles Kah Reposado (orange looking one) was leaking a little, not much. There is a crack in the inside and does not effect the overall beauty, i did have to take the liquor out, i did however call the company and made them aware, they told me to keep the bottle and they will reimburse me for that particular bottle. So i paid $105 for all 3 bottles inc. tax, shipping was free, so not bad a all  yes this are the big bottles, not the minatures.


----------



## halloween71

I love tequila and want these bottles.Where did you buy them?


----------



## halloween71

CreepySpiders said:


> I picked up this bust from the year round Halloween store. It's on my annual pilgrimage to Disneyland (off I5),


I like that bust.


----------



## halloween71

CreepySpiders said:


> Ho GoS,
> THX, I saw the bust last year and wanted it but @ $23, uh, no. This year it was $9 =). They have a website but it's lame...
> 
> http://www.halloweenclub.com/


9.00 wow what a deal!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Greaseballs80, those Crystal Skull vodka bottles are outstanding. Did you order them from the vodka company or someone else who did the work. I really love all of the designs. Very cool. I bought a bottle awhile back and thought I would just leave it as a crystal skull but this gives one pause. I'm sure the glass bottle would make a great source for a mold impression as well.


----------



## hallorenescene

shadows, i love to read, so a good score on the book.
creepy, a stalker for sure. working there would not be productive. i would never have a paycheck
greaseball, i've never seen bottles quite like those. beautiful. they make me think of day of the dead


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene, tumblin was the one who found the Texas-specific patch for me. He's so awesome!  Last year I decked my car out with the skeleton passengers. This year I'm doing the Zombie thing. The kiddos at my daughter's school get a kick out of it when I show up for lunch, etc. My house, of course, is still an evil mess of all sorts of themes and goodies. 


greaseballs, I'm loving the bottles as well!


----------



## hallorenescene

giggles, that figures. tumblin knows the zombie patches alright. and he is awesome. i had him whip up a label for me for the secret reaper. that's cool for you and your daughters school lunch date. my grandson and his friends were my haunters for a few years, now my grandson doesn't want to do it so much.


----------



## greaseballs80

halloween71 said:


> I love tequila and want these bottles.Where did you buy them?


thanks, here the link to where i got them from: http://www.labodegawine.com/r/products/kah-tequila-reposado


----------



## halloween71

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Hey guys here is a pic of that Scarecrow we bought from Haunted Props! He is AWESOME!!!


----------



## CobhamManor

Awesome, Its the Great Pumpkin! I really want him, but what's with the shipping on their site? Is it really a minimum of $26, or am I missing something? I want him badly, but I'm not paying a fortune for shipping!


----------



## mraymer

The shipping is a bit high, but it seems it's high everywhere with the rising price of gas. I picked up this scarecrow, couldn't resist since he was on clearance and I also picked up two new props, honky the clown and the 6 foot animated corpse. Shipping for the entire order was $73. That is a lot, but they were on sale and the 2nd cheapest site that had them was $32 more for these two props, not counting shipping. So while I hated paying that in shipping, I still came out ahead. 

If there's one thing that helps me decide on making a purchase, it's free shipping. Even the discounted $5 shipping is nice, but a lot of sites won't do stuff like that for the larger oversized props. I would prefer to not even have to ship and pick it up at a local brick and mortar store. But those only show up around here at Halloween and at that time, the prices are jacked through the roof. I don't like it, paying high shipping charges, but just consider it a necessary cost of doing business. I'm jealous of the creative people here who can make their own props, I just don't have the vision and skill, so I have to resort to buying my props.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

We have been looking for this Scarecrow prop since 2009 when Buycostumes was selling him. But unfortunatley we missed buying him and he never came back in stock. I cant remember what the shipping was but I do remember with the tax and shipping added to the price total was 82 bucks. I too have noticed that shipping prices have gone through the roof but he is an awesome prop and I would make an exception if you really want him. In the long run I've noticed we always make up for it esp when you can find free shipping


----------



## halloween71

Seems like a great price for a total.
I know you will enjoy him I do.


----------



## greaseballs80

Received my order from Grandin Road Wall Mural, my first order was incorrect it had the 4 pcs. however 2 pcs. were the same, 2 witches, called them and resent it to me again, extremly satisfied, good quality, paid $29 with free shipping. But now i am stuck with 2 extra witches images, it's all good. They said to keep it no need to send it back. Same thing happend to my tombstone order from them. i'll post that later when i receive my new order.


----------



## NOWHINING

I really like that witch! I need one!! that is reallly pretty and breath-taking too! Good score!


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

135.00 + 60.00 in gas + 4 hours in traffic = HAPPY DANCE....Resin Witch 5 ft ....Resin Gargoyle almost 3 ft....Resin Cross 2 ft and Giant Resin Crow 2 ft.


----------



## ajbanz

Love the resin finds!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

dang you score big time! I love it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thegardenofshadows, hey I see you ended up taking that drive! Great items you ended up with. Well worth it I'd say.


----------



## osenator

Great find, Thegardenofshadows! Must have been heavy!


----------



## greaseballs80

Thegardenofshadows: great score, you did travel alot, i seen that in my local craigslist but i have very limited space so had to pass on it.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Thegardenofshadows*, are there any manufacturer's markings to indicate which company made those wonderful resin pieces? I know I'm not the only person lusting after that raven/crow.


----------



## kittyvibe

didnt I see someone post about those on craigs? I love the crow so much


----------



## hallorenescene

the garden, you scored big time


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Ceramic sitting cat for Egyptian theme--RiteAid sale*

Noticed while in RITE-AID drug store today that _all of their garden statues, planters, etc were 50% off with their Wellness card_. Ended up picking up an unglazed ceramic cat (maybe 12-14 inches high) reg $12.99 for $6.49. Plan on painting it black and adding some Egyptian-like adornments to it (probably in gold) for use as tomb raider plunder. It has a hole in the bottom (statute is hollow) that is maybe 1 inch diameter that I was thinking might be great for drilling out the ceramic eyes and adding wiring and glowing green eyes inside. I thought it could end up being a pretty cool looking prop accessory for not much money or effort.










Their garden items are on sale through 6/25 (LA and San Diego--thru 6/23). The ad is online. BTW this also included garden gnomes that I know some of you have been modifying for your haunt.


----------



## Shadowbat

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Noticed while in RITE-AID drug store today that _all of their garden statues, planters, etc were 50% off with their Wellness card_. Ended up picking up an unglazed ceramic cat (maybe 12-14 inches high) reg $12.99 for $6.49. Plan on painting it black and adding some Egyptian-like adornments to it (probably in gold) for use as tomb raider plunder. It has a hole in the bottom (statute is hollow) that is maybe 1 inch diameter that I was thinking might be great for drilling out the ceramic eyes and adding wiring and glowing green eyes inside. I thought it could end up being a pretty cool looking prop accessory for not much money or effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their garden items are on sale through 6/25 (LA and San Diego--thru 6/23). The ad is online. BTW this also included garden gnomes that I know some of you have been modifying for your haunt.


I need a new cat for my witch display. Theres a Rite Aid at the end of my street.


----------



## Shadowbat

Gah! I just got back. lol literally, it's one minute drive at the end of my street. They didnt have any cats. Lots of gnomes though.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

BlueFrog said:


> *Thegardenofshadows*, are there any manufacturer's markings to indicate which company made those wonderful resin pieces? I know I'm not the only person lusting after that raven/crow.


No marks that I noticed, although the seller did say that he bought them all from Target over the years.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, nice cat. like what you're going to do with it.


----------



## CobhamManor

I just had an idea to use the metal stakes that come with the Dollar Tree Flamingos as tombstone stakes. I think they'll work great!


----------



## bl00d

Neighbor was throwing away this rock speaker, because the speaker was blown, easy fix. told him I would fix it for him but he said no just have it.


----------



## hallorenescene

blood, glad that is an easy fix. it is an awesome score. i have nice neighbors who give me things, but i wish i had a nice neighbor who would fix my things. i went to goodwill tonight, and for $0.50 picked up another piece of glass i can use. and a Christmas item i won't mention here


----------



## SimplyJenn

Love the rock!!! Great deal on that. Hallorene... Got me curious on the Christmas thing. Guess I could mention I recently bought a really cool glass old Clorox bleach bottle (brown) from a garage sale for .50 cents.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Nice scores everyone I love this time of year! We just bought this guy! Again we have been looking for him for a while now and finally found him Zombie Solar Light. We got a good deal on him too $50 new  Here's a pic


----------



## SimplyJenn

NICE deal. He is cool.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Thanks He looks even better in person! The detail is incredible


----------



## BlueFrog

*Great Pumpkin* I love your zombie! What name is he sold under, such that I can start researching him for a possible future purchase of my own?


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Thanks Bluefrog! The name is just Zombie Solar Light. Check ABC Distributing. They have one for 15.99 and the name is the same. Also it looks the same as well. Hope this helps


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Sorry Solar Corpse is his name on the site


----------



## Shadowbat

I had to grab something today during my hunt. (see the sightings thread) So I grabbed this for one of our doors.


----------



## hallorenescene

great pumpkin, i would grab him up so fast. he is awesome
shadow, your pumpkins are sweet


----------



## obsessedjack

Here Here! I would'be grab that up real fast too! Very cool.


----------



## GiggleFairy

This was WAY before my year of graduation, but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## hallorenescene

giggles, cool poster. i don't even think we thought about zombies when i was in high school.


----------



## Revned

*All this for under £3.00.*

Picked all this up for less than £3.00, each packet cost 5 pence, Squirty Eyeballs, Bracelets, Rubber Rats, Table Decorations, Napkins, Invitations, Wall Scenes, Balloons, and a few Spiders.


----------



## stickman6

I paid too much for one of these yesterday(65.00)... But it is awesome. I was on foot when I snatched it up... made for an interesting trip home!


----------



## osenator

Nice score Stickman!


----------



## Jack Skellington

I needed on of these for my Haunted Grandfather Clock so I ordered it.


----------



## Guest

*Yankee Candle Lanterns*

http://www.yankeecandle.com/cgi-bin/ycbvp/product_detail.jsp?oid=7205082

It is a mason jar, lit by tealights.

I already have 2- they rock.

They are on sale for 5 bucks each. Shipping is 5 bucks!

Coupon for 10 bucks off 25 dollar purchase is: QLZUU.

I just got 5 lanterns, shipped, for a little over 20 bucks!


----------



## halloween71

I have that zombie solor corpse.It is cool.
I don't think the one from abc looks anything like it.


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> giggles, cool poster. i don't even think we thought about zombies when i was in high school.



It's actually a yearbook. Class photos and all!


----------



## hallorenescene

revend, cute stuff. you going to use it for party favors, tot goodies, prizes?
stickman, that would make for an interesting walk home. very cool though.
jack, is that going to be the pendelum? that will be awesome.
hollow, nice tea lights.
giggles, your school rocked!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just picked up this cool brain, an old Gemmy item, and can't wait until he arrives. Apparently there was a second version of him created that didn't move and his mouth opened on the top instead of the side. I'm so happy to be getting the crawling growling version though, think it will have more impact. It should be a super addition to my monster lab. The big kids will hopefully find it funny and maybe the smaller kids might cling to their moms! 

Here's a YouTube video of one in action:







BTW I found this guy called Bogleech that has a neat halloween collection achive covering a few years, showing pics of things that were picked up at places like Dollar Tree, Walgreens, Big Lots, Ross, A.C. Moore, Target, Party City, etc. Found it fun and informative to browse. A lot of new things for me since I only really started my halloween haunt in earnest two years or so ago. Thought you guys might enjoy taking a look yourselves. There's some cool stuff I'd love to see in the stores again. It's kind of like what we do here with threads like this one. Blogleech.com's Halloween Collecting Blog BTW I found the Gemmy brain I bought listed under his Halloween 2006 page, and the second version of it was under the September Part II 2007 archive.

His regular site area is pretty interesting as well: http://bogleech.com/


----------



## Gatordave

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just picked up this cool brain, an old Gemmy item, and can't wait until he arrives. Apparently there was a second version of him created that didn't move and his mouth opened on the top instead of the side. I'm so happy to be getting the crawling growling version though, think it will have more impact. It should be a super addition to my monster lab. The big kids will hopefully find it funny and maybe the smaller kids might cling to their moms!
> 
> 
> BTW I found this guy called Bogleech that has a neat halloween collection achive covering a few years, showing pics of things that were picked up at places like Dollar Tree, Walgreens, Big Lots, Ross, A.C. Moore, Target, Party City, etc. Found it fun and informative to browse. A lot of new things for me since I only really started my halloween haunt in earnest two years or so ago. Thought you guys might enjoy taking a look yourselves. There's some cool stuff I'd love to see in the stores again. It's kind of like what we do here with threads like this one. Blogleech.com's Halloween Collecting Blog BTW I found the Gemmy brain I bought listed under his Halloween 2006 page, and the second version of it was under the September Part II 2007 archive.
> 
> Wow, this is classic, will look great in your lab. Who comes up with this stuff????


----------



## BlueFrog

*GoS*, you've only been a serious haunter for 2+ years? Color me impressed!

I have the stationary Gemmy brain that opens on the top. It coughs like a smoker and I think it's absolutely hilarious. It provides a great startle scare because no one expects it to do anything. Mine definitely freaked out the kidlets and I'm sure your crawling brain will give 'em the shivers. Looking back at my photos, I included it in my 2006 haunt and I don't believe I bought it new, although it's possible I did.


----------



## Shadowbat

This arrived yesterday. Ive been looking for this mask for almost a year. Its called The Horseman.


----------



## TrickRTreater

I got white flickering, LED tea light candles for my PVC candles I made for 3 bucks.

I also got the HALLOWEEN: 25 YEARS OF TERROR 2 disc DVD documentary for 5 bucks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Your table set up cracked me up BlueFrog! Love the severed hand holding the cigarette and playing cards!! I'm guessing the brain in the middle on the serving plate is the other Gemmy talking brain then? I would have thought it was one of those jello/panacotta brain molds! I can see where that would startle and then bring people to laughter if they went to grab a cracker with some brain dip! I've heard what that brain says and it's perfect for that kind of table layout (sound track on the Bogleech collector's archive I mentioned above). I like the idea that it doesn't move too. How unlike Gemmy to offer slightly different props (kidding of course).

I only wish they would bring back some of their more popular items because I think they would still sell well today. If I had walked into Michael's back when they were selling it in 2006-2007, i probably wouldn't have given it a thought as we didn't decorate much at all then. See what this forum has done for me...and the ToTers in my neighborhood!


Hey looking at your photo again I bet it would be easy to add a red LED light to the cigarette tip and run the wire into the hidden palm of the hand where it could be attached to a battery! Now I can tell you for certain that thought wouldn't have come to me back in '06-07!!!


----------



## BlueFrog

*Shadowbat*, I love that mask. Well worth the long hunt, I'm sure.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Your table set up cracked me up BlueFrog! Love the severed hand holding the cigarette and playing cards!!


That's the Right Hand of Doom. At the time, I had the worst trouble finding a right hand - everything seemed to be left hands. You'll also notice the setting for the Invisible Man. Of course, you can't see him because he's invisible . 2006 was my first "big" year and I'm still proud of it.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm guessing the brain in the middle on the serving plate is the other Gemmy talking brain then?


That's it. I love your crawling one but I can just see having to catch it as it fell off my table every time someone came near. It hasn't been out for a few years (got buried in a box and only recently unearthed) so I'm looking forward to springing it on unsuspecting ToTs again. My haunts may be serious in tone but I can't resist sneaking in the occasional bit o'funny.


----------



## Shadowbat

TrickRTreater said:


> I also got the HALLOWEEN: 25 YEARS OF TERROR 2 disc DVD documentary for 5 bucks.



My brother just told me that Wal Mart had these. Im going to go and grab one.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Shadowbat said:


> My brother just told me that Wal Mart had these. Im going to go and grab one.



It's surprisingly heavy. It's got two discs(one for the doc and some SF, and then the other for all the more in depth special features), and then it's got this weird little comic book inside the cover of the DVD.

It's...alright. The art is lacking, and it features a weird story that doesn't make much sense and doesn't have THAT much to do with Michael Myers. But it's just alright.

Definitely more than worth it for five bucks.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, that brain is great!!!!!!! that will be great in your lab. that brain looks like something from an old horror movie.
blue frog, nice table setting. and those brains sound delightful.
shadow bat, that is a cool mask. what you going to do with it?
trick, nice items you got there
ghost of spookie, good idea for blue frog


----------



## BlueFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey looking at your photo again I bet it would be easy to add a red LED light to the cigarette tip and run the wire into the hidden palm of the hand where it could be attached to a battery! Now I can tell you for certain that thought wouldn't have come to me back in '06-07!!!


I'm glad Hallo's comment led me back to your post or I would have missed this most excellent recommendation. Next year's "Monsters Ball" is going to be wildly un-PC and there will be lots of smokers.


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> shadow bat, that is a cool mask. what you going to do with it?



Thanks. I collect masks, so this is just another addition to my collection.


----------



## hallorenescene

i don't collect masks, but every once in awhile, i see a must have mask. i keep thinking i should put mine to use and make props out of them. i wonder if it would be cool shadows, to start a... post your masks thread ...like there is a post your life size prop thread. one could see a lot of what's out there.


----------



## Shadowbat

Im sure we could do something like that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Go for it Hallorenescene! It's always nice to see what's out there, now or awhile ago. Great source of inspiration for props or just looking and appreciating! Some of the newer mask technologies like latex and silicon have produced some jaw-dropping looks. And it's always fun to see the vintage stuff too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Goodwill military camo for zombie fighters plus more*

Decided to check out GOODWILL and found a few smaller sized pairs of camo pants for my military/zombie theme ($3 and $5). Zombie haunts looking to have soldiers to combat the zombies should start searching out camo clothing for their props now before it disappears like overalls (for scarecrows) do as we get closer to Halloween. Good prices now too. I think this could be a big theme this year.

I've been looking for a tux-like jacket for my carnival magician and found something I think I can work with finally for $8--this item has been a real challenge for me, no tuxs and most suit jackets more than I've wanted to pay whenever I looked. Plan on adding some satin to the lapel area and a blood red carnation maybe---already have the top hat. 

Oh and I was excited to find a real mail box for $7. It will need repainting and a handle and post but it's full-sized and will leave me room for mechanics inside. Plan on using it with my zombie farmers theme.

Last item was a string of plastic Chinese firecrackers. Not e-crackers but they look like them, and will compliment the Group Buy ones I'll be getting shortly thanks to Eyegore. This was a really unexpected find in Goodwill.

I was hoping to find some halloween items out now but not yet in my area.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Lucky you GoS! I'd really love to see your carnival magician. I'd also love to hear more about your theme for this year. Leave me a message on my page.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, i know what you mean about tux's. i've found a few wedding dresses reasonably priced, but no luck so far in tux's. i'm happy for you. that's great you found a good mailbox. if i found one of those, i would try to make it a jack in the box hand out the front when opened, as i'm doing an adams/munsters style haunt this year.


----------



## MissMandy

This may be a stupid question here but, those massagers ya'll go nuts over when you find one.....what do you use em for? lol


----------



## BlueFrog

My order from Cabela's arrived today. My noise-making crow decoy is on backorder but I got the Greenhead Gear "aggressive caller" crow decoy and a spray with Fresh Earth scent. The crow is absolutely enormous - much more raven than crow - and I love it. Looks great as is, might be even better with some custom flapping wings added. Very pleased, especially for the price.

The Fresh Earth is spot on to the scent of freshly dug earth next to a stream. It's going to be perfect for my graves, if the winds aren't too high and I can get it concentrated enough. Again, very pleased.


----------



## moonbaby345

Shadowbat said:


> This arrived yesterday. Ive been looking for this mask for almost a year. Its called The Horseman.


That is very cool!Where did you find it?How much was it?


----------



## moonbaby345

stickman6 said:


> I paid too much for one of these yesterday(65.00)... But it is awesome. I was on foot when I snatched it up... made for an interesting trip home!


It is to expensive but worth it.I would love to put all of my creepy stuff on it!


----------



## Shadowbat

moonbaby345 said:


> That is very cool!Where did you find it?How much was it?



I managed to grab one off evilbay. Paid $60 for it. These have been out of production for awhile.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MissMandy said:


> This may be a stupid question here but, those massagers ya'll go nuts over when you find one.....what do you use em for? lol



I believe most people are buying it to use as a wiggle motion motor for a cocooned body, wrapped up in spider webbing, and obviously someone who is still alive. Can't say that I know of other prop uses for it, but sure someone has something in the works.


----------



## Tumblindice

MissMandy said:


> This may be a stupid question here but, those massagers ya'll go nuts over when you find one.....what do you use em for? lol


Like these MsMandy

















Heres a great how to:
http://www.mourningcemetery.com/Projects/GroundBreaker/index.htm


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Great find on the Zombie. We have the same one. I would suggest putting him in a sheltered area or seal the head better. The finish began to peel after the first season. Iowa weather helped it along.


----------



## BlueFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've been looking for a tux-like jacket for my carnival magician and found something I think I can work with finally for $8--this item has been a real challenge for me, no tuxs and most suit jackets more than I've wanted to pay whenever I looked. Plan on adding some satin to the lapel area and a blood red carnation maybe---already have the top hat.


The difficulty in finding affordable men's formalwear has at times been a source of great frustration for me as well, especially with a groom, a ringbearer, and three groomsman to attire this year. I think the clothing imbalance comes down to men usually rent their tuxes, while women have to buy their dresses. I, too, look forward to seeing your carnival magician.


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks for answering, Spookie and Tumblin  I guess I shoulda grabbed the one I saw at a flea market for $7 huh? Not that I'd know what the hell to do with it LOL


----------



## Guest

*Annalee Felt Halloween figures 50% off*

http://www.annalee.com/store/sale-halloween/

These are felt figures that are very cute. If you aren't into cute, don't even click the link.

If you are into cute, they are 50% off. I actually like the hag!


----------



## TrickRTreater

Oh, yesterday I found, in my Uncle's garage of all places, the exact same model machete Jason Voorhees used in Friday the 13th part 3!

I couldn't believe how perfect it is/was. I traded him a brand new machete I bought for 5 bucks, and now it's MINE.


----------



## moonbaby345

hollow said:


> http://www.annalee.com/store/sale-halloween/
> 
> These are felt figures that are very cute. If you aren't into cute, don't even click the link.
> 
> If you are into cute, they are 50% off. I actually like the hag!


I like scary and cute and those are adorable!


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, sometimes i'm into cute, sometimes not. b u t, i am an advocate doll collector, and i love annalee dolls. highly collectible. highly adorable
td, so that is what you use the massagers for. i have one or two. do they really move props that much? or did you hack yours? i'm doing a monster lab scene this year, i could put one inside my table monster. thanks td. oh, and i saw one at a garage sale the other day, but they wanted $25.00 for it. way to much. but if i see one for $5.00, i'm grabbing it. looks like one could use more than one of those babies.


----------



## Shadowbat

I still need to get a pic, but we added another blow mold to the collection. A ghost


----------



## hallorenescene

shadowbat, i can't wait to see the pic


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Found some good things at GOODWILL today. Picked up a jumbo Nerf water canon blaster gun that after some paint modification and such should make a great Zombie blaster gun. It shoots out water and it would be cool if it could be riggered to spew out low lying fog instead. Along those same lines found another pair of camo pants for one of my zombie-fighting soldiers.

More along the costume line found a great duster jacket in black velvet with black metallic buttons--overall look is that along the lines of the Matrix. Also picked up two packages of 18-in black braid hair extensions, a pewter candle holder with finger loop, and a talking pig bank--press the tail and it says "Feed Me!". I would like to zombie it up and rig some sort of trigger to it to get it to speak and have it laying in my haunted kids room with either body parts or doll parts around it.


----------



## mommyto3

Oops, probably should have put my post from "Halloween Sightings in Store" here....darnit!

Here's what I found at the Salvation Army today. Paid less than $7 for my three items!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's a great pumpkin there and the Halloween face candleholders are fun.

Personally when it comes to where to post items, I like to reserve the Shopping in Stores thread for the regular kind of stores and chain stores. I think resell shop mdse fits nicely here under the What did You Find/Buy thread or under the Yard sale/Thrift store thread or the Goodwill/Resale shop thread. Sometimes threads get buried a few pages in. Oh and guess there's also a Big Lots/Dollar Tree/99 Cent store thread along with a Michael's/Joann's thread that is more specific to those stores' merchandise. And those don't even address the "real" Halloween mdse when it starts hitting the shelves. Maybe we should have a specific board for halloween purchases. We do have a Shopping sticky at the top of the General board which is convenient and easy to find when you log in.


----------



## hallorenescene

mommy, love the blow mold of course, and the cans are adorable too.


----------



## GiggleFairy

mommyto3 said:


> Oops, probably should have put my post from "Halloween Sightings in Store" here....darnit!
> 
> Here's what I found at the Salvation Army today. Paid less than $7 for my three items!!



Those are great finds!


----------



## TrickRTreater

I got my olive green work shirt today from Penney's! My Jason costume is now 80% completed! All I need now is the hockey mask and the latex hood!

I'm so excited!


----------



## Spinechiller

I picked up some lighted black garland with orange lights, and six plastic skulls all for four dollars at LW Everybody's Outlet Store.


----------



## rockplayson

CobhamManor said:


> Awesome, Its the Great Pumpkin! I really want him, but what's with the shipping on their site? Is it really a minimum of $26, or am I missing something? I want him badly, but I'm not paying a fortune for shipping!




I just ordered him yesterday with the final price being $93.94. I think it's worth it because he's listed at $149.00 and is a close out item. Getting him off ebay in a few years I can only imagine would suck.


----------



## greaseballs80

Seen this at Save on Craft website: Set of 3 Glass Apothecary Jars Clear Glass (10-3/8" - 8" - 7-1/2" tall) $19.99, For anyone who is interested: http://www.save-on-crafts.com/apothecary11.html


----------



## GiggleFairy

Ooooh those are great Greaseball! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pumpkinspirit

I went to a Dollar Tree store today to just look at the Halloween decorations that they had. I didn't buy anything


----------



## Phil-the-fear

Wow! Gotta say there's some great finds in this thread!


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to joanns fabrics, and they are putting out some fall deco and some scarecrows. hey everyone, it's getting close to halloween


----------



## estertota

I was searching through the Internet and find one Polish web when there is some nice decorations on Halloween, but I'll be waiting when it be closer to Halloween. Hallorenescene you're right and I'm still making and creating new ideas for my Halloween 2011.


----------



## Growler

This is what I just bought. Yes, I could have made them but, just didn't want to mess with it this year.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Flying-Crank-Gh...761?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f64f5d31

http://www.kentuckyspecialfx.com/pro-haunted-house-uv-blacklight-purple-lady-ghost-prop.html


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

It's been so long since I've gotten to post in this thread! Nothing beats some Halloween retail therapy!

I bought her today....


----------



## mommyto3

PumpkinPrincess - I LOVED her from the moment I saw her (this morning LOL!) 

Congrats on the new buy!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Pumpkinprincess said:


> It's been so long since I've gotten to post in this thread! Nothing beats some Halloween retail therapy!
> 
> I bought her today....


*ooooh she is FABULOUS! Where did you find her, and more importantly.......how much *


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Grandin Road....I liked their Facebook and got 15% off, she was $79, before discount.


----------



## halloween71

Pumpkinprincess said:


> It's been so long since I've gotten to post in this thread! Nothing beats some Halloween retail therapy!
> 
> I bought her today....


I want her to she looks so good!


----------



## hallorenescene

pumkin, not only is she fabulous looking, she is a great price. i want one too. anyone know if there is a grandin road in des moines iowa? and do they have her? and how can one get the discount certificate?
and, are those other props yours? the whole scene is awesome.


----------



## Phil-the-fear

hallorenescene said:


> i went to joanns fabrics, and they are putting out some fall deco and some scarecrows. hey everyone, it's getting close to halloween



Already? It's barely July!! Is it normal to start so early over there?


----------



## Kymmm

Pumpkinprincess said:


> It's been so long since I've gotten to post in this thread! Nothing beats some Halloween retail therapy!
> 
> I bought her today....


She is VERY cool!! Did you buy her online or are there Grandin Road stores?? Does her eyes light up? I may have to ask for a early Christmas present!!


----------



## Spinechiller

Was at Micheal's yesterday, and picked up one of those little craft pumpkins. Glad I had a coupon because in Canada they cost $14.99.


----------



## Bruzilla

I finally found something to make the skin of my Creature From The Black Lagoon figure with! I just ordered a sample and can't wait till it comes in.


----------



## hallorenescene

Phil-the-fear said:


> Already? It's barely July!! Is it normal to start so early over there?


well, joanns is usually one of the first to put out fall decor. but i don't remember how early in the years before


----------



## DreamGaz

hallorenescene said:


> well, joanns is usually one of the first to put out fall decor. but i don't remember how early in the years before


You just made my day, we finally got a Joanns a couple of months ago. I didn't think about them and Halloween. Yes, another place to use coupons.


----------



## hallorenescene

i was just at joanns a few days ago, they had 50% off coupons in a flyer at the door. but if you remember to sign up with them as a preferred customer, you will get coupons in the mail too. i have a 20% off coupon good even on top of any other coupon. sweet


----------



## The Man

I found a WWI flying Ace today for $2.


----------



## hallorenescene

the man, that is so sweet. snoopy and woodstock rock


----------



## jenscats5

Hi all!! *waving* Didn't buy these today, but about 1 week ago - got 2 plug-in-bulb-included blacklights at Home Depot for $10 each on clearance....


----------



## GiggleFairy

The Man said:


> I found a WWI flying Ace today for $2.



 DUDE! YOU ARE THE MAN!



I LOVE that scene! The music is classic. I can't ever think of The Great Pumpkin without picturing that scene and hearing the music. You lucky dog!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*If you haven't shopped at JoAnn Fabrics and Crafts before...*

BTW for those who are new to JoAnns for Halloween items aside from carvable Funkin Pumpkins (I prefer these over the ones that Michaels carries) and other craft items, they also carry Wilton baking products. Got a great deal on the 3-D skull pan last year. I was looking late in the season for it and Michaels was either sold out or it was regular price there ($35 appx)--got mine at Joaans on sale or with a coupon.

JoAnns also has fur fabric that works great for wolf/reindeers or gorilla costumes, called grizzly fur. Best time to buy some is with one of their coupons for %off of cut fabric.

They carry decorations and costumes and Halloween home decor. Lighting also and I saw foggers and fog juice there last year. A year or two ago I bought a few Spookie Trees, five foot variety I believe.

Keep an eye out for their Moonlight Madness sales.

Oh and I should mention that they have sell merchandise online as well. I found it worth signing up for their email newsletter to get a heads up on sales and for the coupons.


----------



## hallorenescene

and, joanns has cool specialty cook books. i just last month got their zombie cupcake cook book for 1/2 price with a coupon.


----------



## jenscats5

Ordered a BUNCH of stuff from Oriental Trading last night - most expensive items I got were $15 and $10 each respectively....everything else was clearance/sale items and about $5.....had a coupon for $5 off & free shipping! Mostly decorations for inside, but got a skeleton & a ground breaker skeleton with LED eyes...

Today at Dollar Tree (no Halloween, only Harvest) I got 7 (so $7) packs of LED battery operated tealights - each were a 3-pack too.....I used to buy new batteries but it's cheaper to just buy new tealights.....I want to make the PVC dripping candles that I didn't have time to make last year....


----------



## Deathbat

Today at Michaels!!!!...


----------



## Silver Lady

I found these at the Weekend Outlet and I have never seen anything like this.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Silver Lady, Wow those are great, I especially love the potion jars and witch pumpkin


----------



## hallorenescene

deathbat, that's some really fancy stuff there. thanks for posting.
silver, those pumpkins are different. nice find


----------



## Phil-the-fear

OMG - Can't believe they're stocking halloween stuff already! Our stores over here won't start until mid to late September.

I'm due to fly over in mid September and I'm now starting to get palpitations!! I wonder if I can persuade my wife to spend her August week off flying over with the kids for a last minute "break"?

I can see the conversation now; "How about a week in Vegas love?".................................


----------



## Shadowbat

Want this!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*oh my word I LOVE the silver pillar skull candles! Those are awesome. So are the holders they are on top of!*


----------



## MissMandy

I just picked these up from Harbor Freight Tools. Regular price was 14.99, but it was on sale/special for 13.99 and I had a 20% off coupon, so I paid 7.99 for each  (if using multiple coupons, go with someone else as it's only one coupon per person)








They're pretty bright for the size, but not quite bright enough to illuminate a huge area. The cool thing about them is that they come with the different colors (warning: the blue looks purple) and it can be submerged in water!


----------



## hallorenescene

mis mandy, that is different then the normal spotlights. i like it


----------



## kittyvibe

Spookilicious mama said:


> *oh my word I LOVE the silver pillar skull candles! Those are awesome. So are the holders they are on top of!*


Spooky mama, I see something in those pics that I think youll also want, hehe. It reminds me of something I made recently


----------



## Brimstonewitch

Went to Michael's here in Surprise, AZ today and they still didn't have anything more than a few gel/static clings for the walls. It's really frustrating because they already have Christmas items up and last year had Halloween stuff up the beginning of July. *pout*....we are so behind the times this year LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

jenscats5 said:


> Ordered a BUNCH of stuff from Oriental Trading last night - most expensive items I got were $15 and $10 each respectively....everything else was clearance/sale items and about $5.....had a coupon for $5 off & free shipping! Mostly decorations for inside, but got a skeleton & a ground breaker skeleton with LED eyes...
> 
> Today at Dollar Tree (no Halloween, only Harvest) I got 7 (so $7) packs of LED battery operated tealights - each were a 3-pack too.....I used to buy new batteries but it's cheaper to just buy new tealights.....I want to make the PVC dripping candles that I didn't have time to make last year....



Dollar Tree also sells the button batteries so check to see what size your tealights use and you can pick up a pack of 6 or maybe 8 of them for a $1 from them. That will get you though halloween for cheap on your candles.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Found this luscious lady of the sea at a TJMaxx and More on Friday. She's 18 inches tall and 16 inches wide and has a picture hanger on her. She's pretty lightweight and I think she's made of foam. 14.99. I may try using her on my pirates ship's bow somehow or as part of a tavern sign for a pirates bar on land. I really like her. 

BTW this would be pretty easy to make out of EPS foam if you have the carving equipment. Coat it with some sort of stucco-like mix to coat the front and sides and add some paint shadowing for bringing out the detail.


----------



## Ghouliet

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Grandin Road....I liked their Facebook and got 15% off, she was $79, before discount.


She is AMAZING. But did you order her online... because I just looked through their Halloween stuff on their website and didn't see her at all.  Does she have a specific name or item number that I could look her up with?


----------



## hallorenescene

Ghouliet said:


> She is AMAZING. But did you order her online... because I just looked through their Halloween stuff on their website and didn't see her at all.  Does she have a specific name or item number that I could look her up with?


i couldn't find her either.

gos, i love that mermaid. i wish i had her the year i did my pirate theme


----------



## Spookilicious mama

kittyvibe said:


> Spooky mama, I see something in those pics that I think youll also want, hehe. It reminds me of something I made recently


*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH the CAMEO at the bottom!!! I just saw that!!! You are correct I would LOVE THAT! Well that would be a given I actually love several things in those pics....Ill have to start saving up for my michaels coupons I suppose LOL*


----------



## moonbaby345

Spookilicious mama said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH the CAMEO at the bottom!!! I just saw that!!! You are correct I would LOVE THAT! Well that would be a given I actually love several things in those pics....Ill have to start saving up for my michaels coupons I suppose LOL*


Yeah,I really love those cameos too!


----------



## Ghouliet

Raided endcaps at Michaels.



















And with a 25% off entire purchase coupon snagged off their website, good times were had by all.


----------



## Guest

Good stuff1


----------



## Guest

ooops 1 = !


----------



## doto

I'd love to see the Crow behind the owl too,


----------



## Hez

Shadowbat said:


> Want this!!


It will be interesting to see the difference between Canadian and American pricing. Seeing as our dollar is pretty much at par, we ALWAYS get ripped off!


----------



## Shadowbat

just got back from Michaels and bought those book props. 10 bucks with an in store coupon they gave me.


----------



## kittyvibe

ghouliet, I love all the things you bought but the owl is surely the best! hes so cool! I was in Joannes waiting for my fiance while he was in compusa and found a halloween felt applique kit for $8 but had a 40% off coupon so I got it really cheap! 

Also they had butterick patterns for .99 c and I got from the costume section armor patterns, like scale armor shoulder to elbow guards, writsguards , sword holders and more cool items in the lot. For .99 c you cant beat that for patterns on all the items you can make in it.


----------



## Trex

We picked up this electrical panel for our garage haunt this weekend, there are 8 fuses yet to be installed, cost was $20.00. We will start mucking it up this weekend and then we wait for our E-firecrackers from the group buy!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

ghouliet, nice score. love the jars. i would like to see what's behind the owl too.
kitty, i'm going to check out that halloween felt kit. that sounds interesting.
trex, glad you got a good score. i wouldn't know what to do with it


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Ghouliet said:


> She is AMAZING. But did you order her online... because I just looked through their Halloween stuff on their website and didn't see her at all.  Does she have a specific name or item number that I could look her up with?


She is the Venetian Ghost. Grandin Road pulled all their new Halloween items the day after I purchased her. I think they did that because they offered free shipping site wide for 4 days. The 4 days end today, so maybe the larger Halloween items will return.


----------



## CobhamManor

I bought some grass! Well, sort of... I got some "Onion Grass Bushes" from Dollar Tree! They will work as plants in my Cemetery. I also got some glow sticks from the Tree for my black light room. 

I actually went to an alternate Dollar Tree location today to see if they had their Halloween stuff out...it turns out they had EVEN LESS than my closest location! They had nothing!!  My nearest store only has one or two endcaps.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Kymmm said:


> She is VERY cool!! Did you buy her online or are there Grandin Road stores?? Does her eyes light up? I may have to ask for a early Christmas present!!


I went on there and couldnt find her. Can you put a direct link to her? She is gorgeous


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Behind the owl is a large crow with it's wings up. Like you see here on the Michaels website.


----------



## hallorenescene

lil, i clicked and got a picture of some black tips of something. still a mystery


----------



## rockplayson

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I went on there and couldnt find her. Can you put a direct link to her? She is gorgeous


They must have sold out or I'm guessing did a pre-sale because the last four times I'v been back it hasent been on but the first time it was.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

No, the majority of the new Grandin Road items were taken off within a day of appearing.

A forum member noticed the new arrivals. They were available for one day before Grandin Road took them off their website. Not just the venetian ghost.

They have had a sale with free shipping. Either they never intended for them to go "live" or they didn't want people buying them with available discounts.

I'm sure they haven't sold out. The Halloween Haven section is set to open on August 15th. I bet the item will reappear then.


----------



## Guest

http://www.shopping.com/grandin-road-halloween/products?sb=1

Hey, here is a link that shows you small pics of the Grandin Road items.

I "ordered" 3 items that day, and have the order arriving 15 August or so.

On Grandin Road's fb page, they said the new stuff will be out in early August!


----------



## Guest

Pumpkin Princess, I got the Venetian Ghost as well! Just too awesome!


----------



## murtisha

Some of these:

http://www.potterybarn.com/products...NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-Sku_Top_Marketing_Rule-_-


----------



## obsessedjack

Those are awesome lights with the caged crows. Never seen any like that. I went to bath and body works yesterday and they had a fall preview sale of candles. I got 3 mini candles for 5 dollars. They included, Caramel Apple, S'mores, and Caramel Corn. They also had a bunch of other scents like Autumn leaves and sugar cookies and Apple crumble if anyone wants to check it out. The minis are great. The lady at the store said they burn for 20 hours and they smell so amazing!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

murtisha said:


> Some of these:
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/products...NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-Sku_Top_Marketing_Rule-_-


*now those are cool!*


----------



## Atelier*Motives

found a Funeral Home Guest Sign book, and a small art deco picture frame for my funeral home at Goodwill today, and spent less than $3 for both.  I'm planning a trip to Michael's and Dollar Tree soon to check out all the Halloween items coming out.


----------



## Guest

*Wow*

Murtisha- wow! Love those crow lights!


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, those are awesome props at grandin road. too bad we can't purchase any at this time.
murtisha, the crow and cage are nice. that's something one can put together on their own too.
atelier, is it a real funeral home guest book? or a book you are making into a funeral home guest book?


----------



## Growler

Just scored off CL today. Got all three of these for $30!




























I might be flipping them on ebay since my car broke down after getting them. Now I need the money to repair the car. Karma strikes again. lol


----------



## Moxlonibus

Awesome. I think I would get addicted to collecting that if I ever got started. HHHhumm, maybe make a few, uh oh. Gears are turning now.


----------



## Growler

LoL, I really want to keep them for my collection since I haven't bought anything for years. Darn car is going to make me bankrupt and is killing me on buying new props. We already have over $5000 in dept. 56 xmas in the city and dickensville. We haven't displayed that stuff in about 8 years. It just sits in boxes in the basement. 

On a side note I think the one has the mister in it. Don't know if it makes it worth more or not since they stopped making it early in the run that I heard.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Growler said:


> Just scored off CL today. Got all three of these for $30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be flipping them on ebay since my car broke down after getting them. Now I need the money to repair the car. Karma strikes again. lol


*Ooooh those are great!!!*


----------



## The Man

Picked these up off a local classified, there's 28 in all. They belonged to a school teacher who used them in her classroom. Some are in not to good of shape and faded from use but I love the retro feel of them. Here's a couple of pics and two links at the bottom of this post if you would like to see them all.



















http://thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/decs1.jpg
http://thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/decs3.jpg
http://thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/decs5.jpg


----------



## osenator

Wow, I love thoses cutouts! Bring me flashbacks!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Mr. Gris said:


> Awesome freebie Kymmm!! I am building a witches potion room as well!
> 
> Great finds Blue Frog!!! I was actually in a family members old barn today and dug out a few more bottles "literally" for the witches potion room. I have never seen all the mini bottles connected in a circle before its really cool. Im going to put different food coloring in each bottle.


Very nice potions bottles! I need to start collecting them as well. I'm hoping to add some to my display. I'm going for more of a rural hoodoo man feel rather than witches but its pretty much the same thing lol


----------



## Growler

Those are great! I love those types instead of the clings. Would love to find out where you can still get those.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I bought a few halloween banners from Shindigz. They have there $1 banner sale today.


----------



## moonbaby345

What year are those cutouts from?I love them,they are so cute!


----------



## RCIAG

Those mini bottles that are in a circle are some sort of flower arrangement thingy.


----------



## The Man

moonbaby345 said:


> What year are those cutouts from?I love them,they are so cute!


Not sure, the only one with a date is from 1995.

There is one with a hand-written note on the back that says "Grandma Morgans Oct 1985.


----------



## GiggleFairy

OMG! I have some of the little bottles that are connected, too! I got them decades ago from a garage sale. My ex told me they looked like a fancy crack pipe. 





I have a question for you ghouls and boils. I belong to a Y! group called "freecycle". Nothing is sold, it's all given away. I'm talking about clothing, furniture, toys, you name it! Do any of you belong to this group? If not, try looking it up in your area. You'd be amazed at what people give away that you could use for your haunts. If you're looking for something, you post a "WANTED" thread. If you have something to give away, you post an "OFFER" thread. I've seen offers for pianos, clothes, milk crates, books, garage sale "leftovers", wood, fencing, jars, tires, chandeliers, dogs, cats, chickens, you name it! And the "WANTED" items are just as various.


Just something I thought I'd share.


P.S. I've seen so much good stuff that if I was quicker - my place would look like Sanford & Son!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

//cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370510430308&ih=024&category=10946&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&clk_rvr_id=249462037426#ht_500wt_1363 


*Found this little guy for 2 bucks today! I love him! I believe he is from the 60's*


----------



## Guest

Spookilicious- that's a great find. So awesome!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm so jealous, Spookilicious! I love blow molds!


----------



## obsessedjack

I already posted this in another thread but I thought I'd share. Here's what I got from the dollar tree today.


----------



## MissMandy

Nice! Even those pix were from DT? My DT don't have those yet


----------



## obsessedjack

yeah mine didn't at all last year so that's why I had to swoop them up.lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

obsessed, love the finds.
spooky mama, for some reason your pic won't show up. but if its a blow mold, kudos. i love them.
gris, those bottles rock. different colors in them will look great
growler, i love those set ups, but luckely have never started collecting them. they would be hard on my pocket book. when i take the grandkids to the stores however, that area is our fave to check out. they have such cute ones.
the man, i've been finding lots of cutouts lately too. reasonably priced and so cute. you never use to see them. i like the ones you scored


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*MysterE and I made a trip to Garden Ridge earlier this week, thanks to HF.
We splurged for two of these bad boyz so they could ride home together in the back seat...*


----------



## Tumblindice

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *MysterE and I made a trip to Garden Ridge earlier this week, thanks to HF.
> We splurged for two of these bad boyz so they could ride home together in the back seat...*


Boy I wish I had a Garden Ridge by me.


----------



## hallorenescene

susie, those are great, and i'm glad to see you made them wear their seatbelts. 
so are stores already putting out. it won't happen here till after the school supplys are put away


----------



## Brimstonewitch

Tumblindice said:


> Boy I wish I had a Garden Ridge by me.



I used to live by a Garden Ridge. 
I miss it....terribly bad...


----------



## Si-cotik

about how much did those skellys set you back? could use a few myself but dont want to blow too much!! money isnt easy to come by ya know...lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama

hallorenescene said:


> spooky mama, for some reason your pic won't show up. but if its a blow mold, kudos. i love them.


*You have to copy and paste the link, it should show up!*


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *MysterE and I made a trip to Garden Ridge earlier this week, thanks to HF.
> We splurged for two of these bad boyz so they could ride home together in the back seat...*


That's a great photo lol


----------



## Kymmm

I'm another spook that would LOVE to have a Garden Ridge close by! People were buying those skellys last year (around $50.00 if I remember right) Not a bad price for such a nice prop!


----------



## Moxlonibus

Awesome find. Wish I had one of them near by.


----------



## CreepySpiders

I picked up a CD from Borders (RIP bwahahah). It's called the Haunted Mansion by Disney.
This is the description...
In 1969 this Disneyland Records album was released to commemorate the opening of the Haunted Mansion... It features a young Ron Howard and is narrated by Thurl Ravenscroft. You might not know the name but if you're a Disney fan you definitely know the voice!

How cool is that?


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I received my order from the Victorian Trading Company. I got a super cute "Nostalgic Pillow" (on sale for $12.99) and a set of two "Gothic Apothecary Banners" (also on sale for $12.99 for the set). I'm really happy with the banners for that price...they look pretty cool.


----------



## Guest

*Love these !!*

Got vintage reproduction decorations.Saw these go up in windows all over the neighborhood growing up and now I own them too ! Can't wait to see my friends faces when they check them out !!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

misterhalloween said:


> Got vintage reproduction decorations.Saw these go up in windows all over the neighborhood growing up and now I own them too ! Can't wait to see my friends faces when they check them out !!


*
Those are great! I love those !! Great find!*


----------



## hallorenescene

mister, tose are cool decor. 
sounds like some others have scored good as of late too


----------



## Phil-the-fear

GiggleFairy said:


> OMG! I have some of the little bottles that are connected, too! I got them decades ago from a garage sale. My ex told me they looked like a fancy crack pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you ghouls and boils. I belong to a Y! group called "freecycle". Nothing is sold, it's all given away. I'm talking about clothing, furniture, toys, you name it! Do any of you belong to this group? If not, try looking it up in your area. You'd be amazed at what people give away that you could use for your haunts. If you're looking for something, you post a "WANTED" thread. If you have something to give away, you post an "OFFER" thread. I've seen offers for pianos, clothes, milk crates, books, garage sale "leftovers", wood, fencing, jars, tires, chandeliers, dogs, cats, chickens, you name it! And the "WANTED" items are just as various.
> 
> 
> Just something I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> P.S. I've seen so much good stuff that if I was quicker - my place would look like Sanford & Son!!!




Wow! You have Freecycle over there too?

We have it here (exactly the same processes as you describe) and I can vouch for the great stuff you can get. It is amazing what some people give away - a couple of weeks ago somebody gave away a 46" Samsung LCD TV that was only 6 months old. Why? Because they had gone and bought a 3D TV instead!

They could have sold that for at least £300 ($480 - $500) but they obviously couldn't be bothered or didn't want the hassle so just gave it away. It was taken within 15 minutes (not by me though  ).

The old addage is right; Some people have more money than sense!


----------



## Terror Tom

I went "junking" at the flea markets today and I picked up this cosmetology head for $5.










And this IV pole for $3.


----------



## creepingdth

awesome finds!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Terror Tom said:


> I went "junking" at the flea markets today and I picked up this cosmetology head for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this IV pole for $3.


*Great finds Terror Tom! The possibilities are endless with those two items!*


----------



## GiggleFairy

Phil-the-fear said:


> Wow! You have Freecycle over there too?
> 
> We have it here (exactly the same processes as you describe) and I can vouch for the great stuff you can get. It is amazing what some people give away - a couple of weeks ago somebody gave away a 46" Samsung LCD TV that was only 6 months old. Why? Because they had gone and bought a 3D TV instead!
> 
> They could have sold that for at least £300 ($480 - $500) but they obviously couldn't be bothered or didn't want the hassle so just gave it away. It was taken within 15 minutes (not by me though  ).
> 
> The old addage is right; Some people have more money than sense!



YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! You're way over there, I'm way over here and that big body of water (whatever it's called) is in between. I wouldn't have thought freecycle would be worldwide! I have another adage to throw in the mix: ONE MAN'S JUNK IS ANOTHER MAN'S TREASURE! A curio cabinet was posted today - if I was driving I would have gotten that thing! I want to make a cabinet of curiosities.


----------



## Guest

*Halloween finds today*

Swung into Dollar Tree to see if they added anything else and they did !! 
They had those 5x7 Gortraits and I picked up three.Hated the cheap frames that were around them so went over to the section that had frames and picked up three of them.The pictures came out rather easily and after putting them into the new frames they looked so much better.Now wondering whether I want to antique them,I really like them and total cost $ 6.00 !! I also picked up 4 creepy cloths as you can never have enough of those !
Next it was off to Party Source and I almost fell out.They had their Halloween stuff out but none of it was priced.I was drooling at some of the props they had to offer and I will definetly be going back !!


----------



## hallorenescene

tom, that's quite the head. i have several, but that one is different than any of mine. good price on it. now, about that iv pole, i want one of those. awesome find and price.
mister, those are wonderful. i went to our dollar tree to see if they had any, but they were closed. well, i get my check tomorrow


----------



## Phil-the-fear

GiggleFairy said:


> YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! You're way over there, I'm way over here and that big body of water (whatever it's called) is in between. I wouldn't have thought freecycle would be worldwide! I have another adage to throw in the mix: ONE MAN'S JUNK IS ANOTHER MAN'S TREASURE! A curio cabinet was posted today - if I was driving I would have gotten that thing! I want to make a cabinet of curiosities.





Yes I know it's weird isn't it. My sister told me about it a couple of years ago and I think it's been in existence for about 5 years or so.

And you're right about junk being treasure to somebody else. I can't remember who it is but somebody's signature on here is something like; "wait, don't throw that out I could make that into............" which I think is brilliant and so true.

For some reason there have been a lot of people recently giving away pond pumps and fish tanks. I've put in a request for one of the pumps but sadly it went to somebody else but I'm sure I could do something with both of these things - just don't know what!


----------



## rosella_au

Terror Tom said:


> And this IV pole for $3.


I am soo jealous of the IV pole! I've been looking for one and can't find any cheap


----------



## Guest

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *MysterE and I made a trip to Garden Ridge earlier this week, thanks to HF.
> We splurged for two of these bad boyz so they could ride home together in the back seat...*


Safety first! hahahahahahaha!

Great finds, people!


----------



## moonbaby345

Went to the Dollar Tree yesterday and they finally had more out than just the severed feet and hands,organs and bloody cloth!They had the water globes,gargoyles,busts and the shelf sitters.I got one of each of the gargoyles,the evil queen/woman bust and the skull and ghost shelf sitters.I really like the vintage look on those shelf sitters.I passed on the witch and vampire ones though.They finally restocked their bags of moss so I got a pack and I also picked up a pack of LED light's and a yummy smelling cinnomon/apple candle that I won't be burning until october.Sadly they didn't have the lenticular portraits,door knockers or the sillohetts out yet


----------



## JonnF3

Eight masks, three foam skeletons, two strobe lights, severed head, foot, and hand. Gotta love Craigslist.


----------



## MissMandy

Got some goods from DT


----------



## Guest

I missed those votive lights.They are so much safer than using a candle ! I'm lovin'on Dollar Tree ! lol Wonder if they will have more stuff the closer we get to Halloween !!


----------



## Whispers in the Park

I got in my order of Brutal Rust today...can't wait to try it out on the Meat Grinder I am building!


----------



## Shadowbat

I ran in DT again just to see of theres anything new. Nada. I did grab 2 of the gargoyles for the tops of my posts that Im making for my cemetary gate.


----------



## Atelier*Motives

atelier said:


> It's from a Funeral home, and it's not used.  I was very shocked to actually find it at the thrift store. I was expecting to find maybe a ledger that I could turn into a funeral home.


----------



## 22606

Found these at Dollar Tree today, and I couldn't pass them up for $1 each


----------



## tlc102462

Picked up the Re-animated Corpse Monster - the animated Frankenstein - got him on Ebay for $152 including shipping (I had some Ebay bucks I used), but he's still the cheapest I've seen anywhere on the internet yet. Here's the link, the seller has 3 left - I think it's a good deal!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/76-Animated-Cor...229?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20bb6e345d


----------



## [email protected]

*Re-animated Monster on Ebay*

Thank's for the great heads up on the reanimated monster. This is the prop I wanted this year and to be able to have saved at least 25 bucks is great. I really appreciate the post!


----------



## Shadowbat

Wife and I ran to B&BW. We picked up the cat and Frankenstein candle holders. Im also going back and getting that Spiced Cider candle!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Went to bath and bodyworks too. Got the skull and black cat luminary and they are coming out with a big Haunted house luminary. Pictures are on BB face book page on wall and discussions as well as qvc.com under For the Home Forum. Some stores apparently all ready have some and officially released online and "select stores" Aug.15th.


----------



## GiggleFairy

OMG I've got to get to Dollar Tree! Looks like they've got some new lenticular photos out that I don't have yet and you can never have too much creepy cloth and other nick-nacks to have around. Witch Hazel will be here tomorrow, but there's no way in Hell she'll drive me somewhere for pleasure. Hopefully the broomstick won't be up her butt when she gets here and we can get along. 


I did make this purchase last night from eBay - won it for $11, new and still in the box.


----------



## tlc102462

You're welcome, kpmcisaac, Hope you got him. I wanted him as well, and I've seen him going for $178 @ hauntedprops.com and one other web site. At Hauntedprops, there was a 10% discount, but the shipping was still up there bringing him to over $180. I had $17 in Ebay bucks from some stuff I bought a few months ago and saw this prop and figured I might as well jump in now before he skyrockets in September (I think he's going to be the "it" prop, but I could be wrong.) Keep me posted!! I'm figuring on putting him in w/ my haunted garage display, I've got an album of my display from last year and I'm big into the animated figures.


----------



## MissMandy

$11?! That's a darn good price


----------



## moonbaby345

GiggleFairy said:


> OMG I've got to get to Dollar Tree! Looks like they've got some new lenticular photos out that I don't have yet and you can never have too much creepy cloth and other nick-nacks to have around. Witch Hazel will be here tomorrow, but there's no way in Hell she'll drive me somewhere for pleasure. Hopefully the broomstick won't be up her butt when she gets here and we can get along.
> 
> 
> I did make this purchase last night from eBay - won it for $11, new and still in the box.


Love your purchase from ebay,you got a good deal on it.How much was shipping for that?I need to get a couple of those lenticular portraits myself,I see that they have 2 new ones this year!Have to wait until my DT puts them out first.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, nice score. i went into dollar tree after seeing those door knockers posted, but my tree doesn't have them yet. i did pick up some lenticular pictures, some sillouettes, two paper chandleiers, a fake live, a fake heart, and some cute mini pumpkin bags.

tlc, that monster is awesome

giggle, that is an awesome price, and an awesome prop. i think i have something like it, but i don't remember mine having wings.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Went shopping at a mall an hour north of me yesterday. I hit pay dirt at the Dollar Tree. Got myself to skull door knockers, a couple packs of severed fingers, and two each of the Scary Tree, haunted house, and candelabra black standys.


----------



## GhostTown

Yesterday I bought 12 orange (amber) light bulbs, and 2 red ones.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Dollar Tree Solar Dancing Flowers*

It killed me to do this but I broke down yesterday and picked up 3 of the solar dancing flowers off of eBay that Dollar Tree was selling this year. I was going to wait until next year when Dollar Tree hopefully gets them back in stock, but I really wanted to experiment with some design ideas for them now and see how well they work and how to incorporate into a theme. Ended up costing a few bucks more per flower after shipping than the $1 each I would have had to pay if I could have found them this year at DT, but if it works out I'll be set to look for more next year. 

I'm hoping they will be an eye-catching part of a witch's cabin (flowers under a spell), part of a magical haunted garden, and/or be incorporated somehow in a mad lab set up (I like to repurposed props into different themes over the years).

Did anyone else buy these and plan on using in their haunt? I remember seeing a post by ScaringYou but don't think we saw the finished project in his tutorial yet.


----------



## GiggleFairy

moonbaby345 said:


> Love your purchase from ebay,you got a good deal on it.How much was shipping for that?



The demon doll was $20 on the Spirit website and I paid about that with shipping and handling included, so I'm okay with that. 






hallorenescene said:


> giggle, that is an awesome price, and an awesome prop. i think i have something like it, but i don't remember mine having wings.



I can't wait until she comes in! Before I bid on her I read reviews, which were all good. We'll see!


----------



## IshWitch

Stopped at one of my fav thrifts today and left a note to be called when they have costumes available. Then took off in search of shiatsus but no luck! Haven't gotten one in about 3 months. Terrible! 
I did pick up 2 candle sticks, one that I will paint black, the other one is spindle cut wood and is too pretty to paint, so just gonna keep that one to use.


----------



## hallorenescene

GiggleFairy said:


> The demon doll was $20 on the Spirit website and I paid about that with shipping and handling included, so I'm okay with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until she comes in! Before I bid on her I read reviews, which were all good. We'll see!


i found a picture of mine and i was right, mine doesn't have wings. i still love it and you know, i have wings around, i could easily add some to my prop


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Dam thats creepy


----------



## Tannasgach

Aww, she's so sweet with her bloody little fangs and those creepy eyes.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, i hung her in the door that i didn't want the kids using. a deterrant i guess. this and a tombstone that read....here lies mike, the last person to go through this door.


----------



## Guest

*Devil Table top dancer on clearance TARGET*

http://www.target.com/185979-0-Anim...om_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0

He is so cute! I saw one at Grandin Road, and he danced to "This is why I'm Hot." I already have the Skeleton that dances to "Low." I missed the witch that dances to "Gimme More."


----------



## Shadowbat

Didnt buy anything, but have lots of sightings up in the "sightings" thread.


----------



## shinehigh

I am picking this up tomorrow


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, you're right, he is cute.
shine, that is cool. is it real? it looks real. how much, and where did you find it.


----------



## shinehigh

hallorenescene said:


> hollow, you're right, he is cute.
> shie, that is cool. is it real? it looks real. how much, and where did you find it.


I am not sure if it is actually real or not but is is heavy (needing 2 people to carry) and does look it. I found it on Craigslist an talked him down to $175


----------



## hallorenescene

shine, i don't think you could make one that nice for that price. you landed a deal


----------



## shinehigh

hallorenescene said:


> shine, i don't think you could make one that nice for that price. you landed a deal


I completely agree with you on that 

I have been looking around for a nice one and the cheapest I can find are the $500 ones


----------



## Guest

*Wow*

Is that a real coffin? It looks real!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, some really nice items you guys. I sure wish I lived around a Garden Ridge. Apparently we did at one time....sigh....I love those skeletons. And they look really nice for the price too.

Anyway, my DOLLAR TREE solar dancing flowers arrived today (bought off of eBay reluctantly). They are dancing away and really cute, but very small. Only 4-1/4 inches tall!! For some reason I pictured them taller, these I would categorize as seedlings 

Hope I can still do something cool with them for my haunt. I'll have to keep the modifications very lightweight or I'm afraid there won't be enough power to make the prop dance.


----------



## rockplayson

Great deal on the casket. I found one on ebay but the guy wanted $380.00 for it. It was a piece of junk at that. Yours is really nice looking.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While checking out Sam's Club online to see if they had Halloween posted yet--answer No--I came across women's skull print rain boots for $23.77, and they can be shipped too. Available right now in all sizes. Very cute and they would be great to wear especially on Halloween night if it was wet out (or any time for that matter).

Item 360053 in case link doesn't work.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod3720022&navAction=


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While checking out Sam's Club online to see if they had Halloween posted yet--answer No--I came across women's skull print rain boots for $23.77, and they can be shipped too. Available right now in all sizes. Very cute and they would be great to wear especially on Halloween night if it was wet out (or any time for that matter).
> 
> Item 360053 in case link doesn't work.
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod3720022&navAction=


Love the boots and a great price too !! May make interesting pirates boots.


----------



## sham3303

I'm pretty proud of myself today! I got a small black coffin filled with Halloween decorations (bats, skeletons, webs and such) at a garage sale for $5! I also got one of those Witches crashing into a tree. It was only a $2 but I have no trees! lol. Any ideas on what I can do with this ole broad.


----------



## pumpkinspirit

I went to my local Big Lots today and they had a good selection of halloween items =) I didn't buy any...I just took pics


----------



## printersdevil

sham3303, you could send the crashed witch to me. LOL


----------



## GiggleFairy

BIG NEWS for me - Today I was so bummed and bored and got a wild hair up my butt. I took my pain medicine which helps a great deal with my walking and I decided to see if I could drive. I DID IT! First time I've driven in 4 months! I have an older vehicle and even my ortho boot as big as it is still has room to move around with the gas/brake pedals! So my happy arse drove to Dollar Tree. $92 later I limped out happier than a pig in sh--. um, mud. I won't bore you with repeat pics, but I got the liver, heart and brain "meat packages", more hands and feet and severed fingers, one of each door knocker, the little silhouette packs, some glass candle sticks are jars (which I'm going to glue together to make fancier containers for displays), more bugs and few other odds and ends. OH! I also bought a few doilies that look spider webbish. I'm going to dye them black. I also went to Goodwill, but as I was walking in they told me they'd changed their hours and were closing. BOO! If I'm not too stiff or sore tomorrow, I'm pushing myself for another outing. 

I did talk to management at Dollar General, CVS and Walgreens, and each of those places confirmed that they are getting Halloween items in, but they won't be out until mid-August. Walgreens, however, is putting out Candy Corn. Ha!


----------



## tlc102462

I was at A.C. Moore today - got some GREAT faux candles - they need the tiny watch batteries, but they're an easy find on Ebay, - anyway, white candles w/ skeleton pics on them, changing lights inside, green to blue to red, to white, very nice find and I'm happy w/ them!! I also went to Dollar Tree, found a bunch of "organs" as well as hands, feet, fingers, etc. I wasn't too happy w/ the changing pics, a little disappointed with them, but the other stuff was a nice grab!! Let's keep up the informing - I'm loving it!!


----------



## sham3303

printersdevil said:


> sham3303, you could send the crashed witch to me. LOL


If I can't think of anything to do with the little lady, I just might. Seen that you are a fellow Texan


----------



## Tumblindice

GiggleFairy said:


> BIG NEWS for me - Today I was so bummed and bored and got a wild hair up my butt. I took my pain medicine which helps a great deal with my walking and I decided to see if I could drive. I DID IT! First time I've driven in 4 months! I have an older vehicle and even my ortho boot as big as it is still has room to move around with the gas/brake pedals! So my happy arse drove to Dollar Tree. $92 later I limped out happier than a pig in sh--. um, mud. I won't bore you with repeat pics, but I got the liver, heart and brain "meat packages", more hands and feet and severed fingers, one of each door knocker, the little silhouette packs, some glass candle sticks are jars (which I'm going to glue together to make fancier containers for displays), more bugs and few other odds and ends. OH! I also bought a few doilies that look spider webbish. I'm going to dye them black. I also went to Goodwill, but as I was walking in they told me they'd changed their hours and were closing. BOO! If I'm not too stiff or sore tomorrow, I'm pushing myself for another outing.
> 
> I did talk to management at Dollar General, CVS and Walgreens, and each of those places confirmed that they are getting Halloween items in, but they won't be out until mid-August. Walgreens, however, is putting out Candy Corn. Ha!



GF, driving and pain meds? Am I missing something here or is this not a good idea, we'd kinda like to keep you around for awhile!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

tlc102462 said:


> I was at A.C. Moore today - got some GREAT faux candles - they need the tiny watch batteries, but they're an easy find on Ebay, - anyway, white candles w/ skeleton pics on them, changing lights inside, green to blue to red, to white, very nice find and I'm happy w/ them!! I also went to Dollar Tree, found a bunch of "organs" as well as hands, feet, fingers, etc. I wasn't too happy w/ the changing pics, a little disappointed with them, but the other stuff was a nice grab!! Let's keep up the informing - I'm loving it!!



Check out your DOLLAR TREE for those watch batteries. They usulally have a few different sizes and come 6 to a card I think.


----------



## shinehigh

pumpkinspirit said:


> I went to my local Big Lots today and they had a good selection of halloween items =) I didn't buy any...I just took pics


That is funny because I did the same exact thing


----------



## shinehigh

Yeah I picked up the coffin yesterday! Man it was heavy. Two of us carrying it was hard. It does have some scraches on it but the craftsmanship is on point. This has to be a real coffin! It is is BIG and heavy I feel a little worried that I bit off more than I can chew. It is going to be a pain to move around, and not sure where and what exactly I am going to do with it


----------



## MissMandy

shinehigh said:


> Yeah I picked up the coffin yesterday! Man it was heavy. Two of us carrying it was hard. It does have some scraches on it but the craftsmanship is on point. This has to be a real coffin! It is is BIG and heavy I feel a little worried that I bit off more than I can chew. It is going to be a pain to move around, and not sure where and what exactly I am going to do with it


Get some of those furniture moving thingies (sorry I forget what they're called  ) They're like discs you put under furniture and then it can easily slide across the floor. You probably know the commercial. Shows an eldery lady, easily moving a heavy dresser lol


----------



## shinehigh

MissMandy said:


> Get some of those furniture moving thingies (sorry I forget what they're called  ) They're like discs you put under furniture and then it can easily slide across the floor. You probably know the commercial. Shows an eldery lady, easily moving a heavy dresser lol


hahaha yeah I remember seeing it. thanks I will definatley have to do something.


----------



## Phil-the-fear

shinehigh said:


> ................ not sure where and what exactly I am going to do with it




Lol! Yeah, I'm sure most of us do this - get things and worry about it later what we're going to do with them!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Just some small candle luminaries from Bath and Bodyworks. Black cat, skull with top hat, an the jack o lantern and the small Halloween candles to go with them. No Halloween is out a local dollar store, Homegoods, Michaels etc.. Did see Kirkland's employees starting to put some out and they were having a blast. But that's it so far.


----------



## jenscats5

Took a trip to Party City to check out their clearance stuff.....bunch of mish-mash & no good costumes at mine....found a few odds & ends....$17 total....


----------



## [email protected]

tlc102462 said:


> You're welcome, kpmcisaac, Hope you got him. I wanted him as well, and I've seen him going for $178 @ hauntedprops.com and one other web site. At Hauntedprops, there was a 10% discount, but the shipping was still up there bringing him to over $180. I had $17 in Ebay bucks from some stuff I bought a few months ago and saw this prop and figured I might as well jump in now before he skyrockets in September (I think he's going to be the "it" prop, but I could be wrong.) Keep me posted!! I'm figuring on putting him in w/ my haunted garage display, I've got an album of my display from last year and I'm big into the animated figures.


Thanks again.


----------



## Spookerstar

*Went crazy today*

We went a little crazy today. Started planning the theme, decorations and decided to hit the thrift store. We also ended up at Home Depot and Hobby Lobby. Pirate theme this year!

later came home and hubby made the rope ladder


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Spookerstar said:


> We went a little crazy today. Started planning the theme, decorations and decided to hit the thrift store. We also ended up at Home Depot and Hobby Lobby. Pirate theme this year!
> 
> later came home and hubby made the rope ladder



What a great cage - such a great haul you made today! Love the ladder he made!!


----------



## kittyvibe

wow Spookster! that cage is just awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene

spookster, nice ladder and nice he did that for you. love the caged skelly


----------



## left4dead

here's what we found today, all for 10.00.
The old phone is actually a am radio ! and it still works!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love the phone and the Egyptian bookends. I've never seen pitchfork tops before. Cool finds.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Got the "Enchanted Broom" that is 4 ft. tall from Cracker Barrel. For dog lovers they had statue of dogs dressed in Halloween, they looked good and very well-made. The coolest one was the Boxer. He had boxing gloves hung around his neck, jacket w/ hood,( like Rocky Balboa) they have a jack o lantern hung with twine hanging from their mouth like their waiting for their treats. Very nice looking and not tacky at all. I don't think Halloween decor is coming out big time yet until back to school buying is done.


----------



## Si-cotik

for the crashing witch with no tree put up a post maybe use it as directional sign and have it where she crshed into that....or put it on the front on your car 
or:
http://rossbeyer.net/photos/halloween_2000/medium/DSCN0488_md.jpg
http://www.southern-importers.com/images/271_00919_Crashing_Witch.jpg
http://image.shutterstock.com/displ...nto-a-telephone-pole-in-oklahoma-39232666.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_9mkLOWQ6l.../JRg7bCad5Uc/s320/275897711_ec29bc8839[2].jpg
http://www.saverland.com/acatalog/10539th2.JPG
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/media/ccp0/prodsm/11-748tn.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3429/3961334120_d158fa842c.jpg
http://www.superstock.com/stock-photos-images/1598R-9962662

even seen a picture somewhere a witch crashed into huge pumpkin


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I decided while I was rebuilding my FCG, to increase the speed a little (7 rpm motor vs. the old 6 rpm), so I ordered one to try with that project. Not to mention a couple more for whatever I may think of next  











Plus an ITX motherboard & 6 core cpu, for a KTA-223 Relayduino kit (if I can squeeze the kit in the budget). Among other tasks simultaneously.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Tumblindice said:


> GF, driving and pain meds? Am I missing something here or is this not a good idea, we'd kinda like to keep you around for awhile!




How did I know someone was going to catch that!  I'm one of those people who never gets a "good feeling" from pain meds. They just take away my pain and that's it. Never get loopy, nothing. At most, I get sleepy when I very first start taking them. But after taking these for 4 months, and being on such a low dose, 4 Ibuprofen would probably work better.  I think I'm wired backwards or something . . .


----------



## hallorenescene

left4dead, nice finds. 
sicotic, loved all the crashed witch pictures. i put a big spider web up in my yard, and tried to make it look like my witch was caught in that


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Great finds Everyone! Hit a garage sale yesterday and got all ( see photo ) for $40.25


----------



## tlc102462

Excellent finds, everyone!! This is shaping up to be a great year!!


----------



## kittyvibe

ThePirateHouse said:


> Great finds Everyone! Hit a garage sale yesterday and got all ( see photo ) for $40.25


I really like that reaper, so unique! I have the lady bust and 2 of those RIP post thingys, theyre so cool! great buys in your lot there!


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Thank you ! How old do you think the bust is? I've read some people alter the voice, have you tried that with the 2 you have?

Bought a ship figurehead from ebay. It came in broken in several pieces. Trying to glue it back together, but still has alot of holes. May look like the bride of frankenstine when I am done, LOL. May need to add some moss and dead eyes.


----------



## shinehigh

ThePirateHouse said:


> Great finds Everyone! Hit a garage sale yesterday and got all ( see photo ) for $40.25


nice ... that is great items for the price


----------



## fmanswife

I received this grave reaper in the mail today. I just love him


----------



## Hoopah1972

Bought a bunch of Halloween stuff from a guy emptying a storage locker. Got it all for $400.00 This is just SOME of the stuff, I got 10 more bins full of Buckys(big skeletons) and masks and strobes and 5 700W fog machines, I think I got my $ worth.

--Tony


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Wow. Huge haul, Tony. That's like a haunt in a box. Never seen the grave reaper before, fmanswife, but he's got a lot of character! I like.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Holy Shipwreck!!!!! You did fantastic! That has to be the BEST find of the year! You will need a storage locker to store all that. Wish we could all be that lucky.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ThePirateHouse said:


> Thank you ! How old do you think the bust is? I've read some people alter the voice, have you tried that with the 2 you have?
> 
> Bought a ship figurehead from ebay. It came in broken in several pieces. Trying to glue it back together, but still has alot of holes. May look like the bride of frankenstine when I am done, LOL. May need to add some moss and dead eyes.



Oh how sad to hear about damaged items. That's a great mermaid there and you've done a great job repairing her. What is she made of? I like the idea of adding moss or even seaweed hanging from her to cover up the unrepairable damage.


----------



## BlueFrog

ThePirateHouse said:


> Bought a ship figurehead from ebay. It came in broken in several pieces. Trying to glue it back together, but still has alot of holes. May look like the bride of frankenstine when I am done, LOL. May need to add some moss and dead eyes.


Neat piece! If you want to fill the holes, try Milliput (I personally use Superfine White) or Bondo, then sanding and painting the fills. You'd be shocked at what can be accomplished.

Mind you, I personally love the idea of the moss....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tony, wow. Lots of nice props there. Those jarred props in hal10 are really gross looking. You should have one terrific haunt this year.


----------



## BlueFrog

Hoopah1972 said:


> I think I got my $ worth.


:flops over dead from jealousy: I think it's fair to say that's the find of a lifetime.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

BlueFrog said:


> Neat piece! If you want to fill the holes, try Milliput (I personally use Superfine White) or Bondo, then sanding and painting the fills. You'd be shocked at what can be accomplished.
> 
> Mind you, I personally love the idea of the moss....


Thanks for the tips. She is made of resin, but very thin. Someone on ebay is selling one like her for $50 but has blackened the eyes. I will try your suggestions. I should have put led lights in her eyes before closing her up.

Anyone know who on here decorates their haunt with Frankenstien and his bride?


----------



## MissMandy

Holy crapola! You got ALL of that for $400, Tony?


----------



## sweetdiggity

I went to Dollar Tree today to see what they added since last time I was there...just a few things. They had some creepy cloth, fake spiders, small hanging skeleton things, lenticular photos, busts and globes in addition to the organs and limbs from last time. No knockers!

I bought 2 gravestone things that look awesome, a lenticular photo, and my brother got a globe and a glow in the dark axe. lol

Can't wait until they have more!


----------



## sweetdiggity

Tony - what an awesome score!!! Damn good deal for all of that stuff.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Wow Tony what a awesome score!! You def got your money's worth.


----------



## Hoopah1972

Heya, thanks all, glad you like the stuff. The guy I got it from owned a storage locker company, and I guess the guy who owned all the halloween stuff defaulted and never paid so this guy inherited it. He basically just wanted the stuff out of his garage, so he gave me a killer price to take it. Ya, it was $400 for all that, I rented a Uhaul and filled it up. I think I got 400 alone in fog machines, and that creepy butler guy is like 300 bux on ebay. Im gonna have a lot work this halloween, I need to set all the new stuff up with all the OLD stuff I had, and theres quite a lot of that.

--Tony


----------



## bamaquad

Here's an arch way, some kind of tree, and a bird bath from the Dollar Tree.

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee157/bamaquad/DSCI0697.jpg

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee157/bamaquad/DSCI0696.jpg

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee157/bamaquad/DSCI0695.jpg

Only the birdbath came from the Dollar Tree. Got the other two at a place called Tanne Hill.


----------



## rosella_au

Bought these from eBay and picked up Sunday for $1 each!!!  

View attachment 17601


View attachment 17602


View attachment 17603


View attachment 17604



A retiring cardiologist was selling them and because it was pick up from a city location, nobody else bid.... or perhaps because they are random things that others not focused on Halloween think of! They were also selling an x-ray viewing box that still worked but I got out bid at the last second  
The seller told me when I went to pick up that the exam bed originally cost something like $1000 and the steel trolley was about $1200 so think I got a bargin for $2!
The actual exam bed that I picked up was the brown one but they're picture of the cream coloured couch bed shows it better. Already have our body bag on the patient trolley ready for Halloween.


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, talk about a steal!


----------



## Tannasgach

And the Deal of the Century goes to Rosella!! Great score!! Congrats


----------



## hallorenescene

hoopah, you scored big. most those items are big priced. and they were all cool
roselle, you got a fantastic score too.
thepiratehouse, lauriebeast has a wonderful frankie and bride she built herself.
bam, i have the archway, nice find. interesting tree, i like it


----------



## 22606

Wicked finds, everyone

Voodoo Sackboy plush (http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11499855, if anyone else _has_ to have him):









A Victorian mirror from Big Lots:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That is a great looking mirror there! Can I ask how much it cost and how large it is? My shopping experience has been that really decorative frames like that are hard to find these days, at least where I'm at and I even look at Goodwill stores for them. Great period setting piece. I could see using something like it for a Magic Mirror if it's large enough.


----------



## 22606

Thanks, GoS. It was $20 and is about 16" x 20". If you have a Marshalls near you, they sometimes have very nice Victorian-type items in the decor section; I will have to get a picture of the clock that I bought the other week (it looks like something from a Gothic cathedral).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Garthgoyle. I'll have to make another run to Big Lots, I have two not that far apart, and see if I can find it at either store to determine if the mirror would work for my project. We do have a Marshalls not that far from one of the Big Lots, so thanks for the suggestion in case BL doesn't work out.


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked up the talking bust from Micheal's today, it's really neat but only says two sayings. They said more dimensional lighting is coming in tomorrow, hoping they will be getting a female version.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Michael's Talking Bust -- Interactive or Stand-Alone?*



Spinechiller said:


> Picked up the talking bust from Micheal's today, it's really neat but only says two sayings. They said more dimensional lighting is coming in tomorrow, hoping they will be getting a female version.



SpineChiller, I know people who shop Michael's and looking to maybe pick up the bust will want to know if the box or instructions for the male bust you bought says anything about interaction with a second bust. The Sam's Club version came with both busts and also cabling which connects the two together so they can talk to each other. I'm thinking the Michael's version is a stand-alone version. The SC duo also conducted a whole conversation with each other.


----------



## Spinechiller

Ghost of Spookie said:


> SpineChiller, I know people who shop Michael's and looking to maybe pick up the bust will want to know if the box or instructions for the male bust you bought says anything about interaction with a second bust. The Sam's Club version came with both busts and also cabling which connects the two together so they can talk to each other. I'm thinking the Michael's version is a stand-alone version. The SC duo also conducted a whole conversation with each other.


I just checked the instructions and it does not saying anything about connecting with another bust so they can talk in sink. I think if they are getting a female version it may just talk by it self. I may be wrong though, hope this helped.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Garthgoyle. I'll have to make another run to Big Lots, I have two not that far apart, and see if I can find it at either store to determine if the mirror would work for my project. We do have a Marshalls not that far from one of the Big Lots, so thanks for the suggestion in case BL doesn't work out.


Not a problem, GoS. Good luck


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, cute plush. that mirror is georgous and i agree with gos, that would make a good looking mirror.


----------



## MissMandy

I saw this mirror when I was in Big Lots yesterday lol. It's definately spooky sexy!




Garthgoyle said:


> Wicked finds, everyone
> 
> Voodoo Sackboy plush (http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11499855, if anyone else _has_ to have him):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Victorian mirror from Big Lots:


----------



## tlc102462

Spinechiller & Ghost of Spookie,
If you want the 2 busts that talk to each other, they are at Grandin Road, but they're about $130 for the pair, way more than they were at Sam's. Maybe Sam's will come out w/ them again. Spirit Halloween has what they call Marble busts, which is a copy of the Sam's version, but I don't like them - too white. I like the grayish color of the Sam's ones. Check out Grandin Road, anyway. I have the pair from last year and I LOVE THEM!! - very interactive.


----------



## Shadowbat

I went ahead and picked up a couple of the little Spooky Town Figurines today. I got a 40% off coupon when I checked out. I may grab the Broomstick Manor piece.


----------



## tlc102462

Hey, Shadowbat, I got a bunch too - I had a 50% off coupon from A.C. Moore and Michael's honored it. Google the A.C. Moore coupon and get some more stuff. I got the Shooting Gallery and the Camper from Spookytown. I also picked up 2 candalabras that were $30 that I got for $15. Brought my husband & daughter to use all the coupons!!! (Then I had the manager come over and tell me I used my allotted percentage off coupons for the day - I was tempted to give ALL my 50% off coupons to everybody on line and say it was courtesy of the dip manager!!!)


----------



## Shadowbat

tlc102462 said:


> Hey, Shadowbat, I got a bunch too - I had a 50% off coupon from A.C. Moore and Michael's honored it. Google the A.C. Moore coupon and get some more stuff. I got the Shooting Gallery and the Camper from Spookytown. I also picked up 2 candalabras that were $30 that I got for $15. Brought my husband & daughter to use all the coupons!!! (Then I had the manager come over and tell me I used my allotted percentage off coupons for the day - I was tempted to give ALL my 50% off coupons to everybody on line and say it was courtesy of the dip manager!!!)



Tried that last year. My Michaels doesnt honor competitor coupons.


----------



## Growler

Since when is ther an "allotted percentage off coupons" limit? I would have stood outside and handed out one after another to people going in.


----------



## tlc102462

Supposedly "one coupon per day per customer" - so that's why I brought my entourage, but the manager was a real nitwit, so I really felt like sticking it to him!! So I went back today, a different Michael's, and bought more stuff!!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, cute plush. that mirror is georgous and i agree with gos, that would make a good looking mirror.


Thanks, hallo



MissMandy said:


> I saw this mirror when I was in Big Lots yesterday lol. It's definately spooky sexy!


I love that term, Mandy

If anyone is curious, there were three versions of that mirror: burgundy with filigree (the one I grabbed), dark brown with vines and leaves, and sand-colored with sayings on it; the center is the same on each, so they all have a 'Victorian' vibe.


----------



## tlc102462

What a shame, Shadowbat, I just gave them to the 2 different stores and both accepted. You should call Michael's customer service and see if they have any answers or what the deal is, maybe you could get someone who says they should have accepted them. You could also try Joanne's coupons as well. Where are you located?? I'm in NJ.


----------



## tlc102462

@ Spine & Ghost of Spookie,
If you look at my album, you could see the two busts on my organ w/ the skeleton. Actually, the female bust was faced to be able to "see" movement, so she would trigger the male bust and they worked incredible together, just FYI.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> ....
> 
> If anyone is curious, there were three versions of that mirror: burgundy with filigree (the one I grabbed), dark brown with vines and leaves, and sand-colored with sayings on it; the center is the same on each, so they all have a 'Victorian' vibe.



Thanks for the additional info. Might help in locating it or at least I figure I'll know that they got those mirrors in in case the one you purchased (which I really like a lot) isn't there. Couldn't make it out today to BL but will look for it tomorrow. Encouraged to hear that someone else saw it at their store.  Who knows now that it's August 1 they might have put some halloween on the shelves too.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the additional info. Might help in locating it or at least I figure I'll know that they got those mirrors in in case the one you purchased (which I really like a lot) isn't there. Couldn't make it out today to BL but will look for it tomorrow. Encouraged to hear that someone else saw it at their store.  Who knows now that it's August 1 they might have put some halloween on the shelves too.


You're welcome once again I hope your Big Lots is better than the ones around here, since they have nothing Halloween-related yet.


----------



## Xane

Michaels doesn't honor competitor coupons except in certain stores where they've been "testing the policy" since last year or earlier. It's not in the corporate policy. Their website is outdated because it says coupons are only received in email or flyers, not on the website or in-store, but they do indeed put them on the website ad and give you coupons when you buy something. The email coupons have unique codes but the website coupons do not, so you should always use those unless your email one is better (sometimes you'll get 50% off when the website coupon is 40%). I would definitely call corporate and complain, since there were 3 separate people, however, you probably could have been more discreet about being together (going to different registers, etc), that tends to set the coupon nitpickers off. I get an annoying cashier every so often but they do seem to get into trouble if corporate gets complaints since they'll be nicer about taking them for awhile (all 3 of you should call from different phone numbers on different days).


----------



## Shadowbat

tlc102462 said:


> What a shame, Shadowbat, I just gave them to the 2 different stores and both accepted. You should call Michael's customer service and see if they have any answers or what the deal is, maybe you could get someone who says they should have accepted them. You could also try Joanne's coupons as well. Where are you located?? I'm in NJ.



Ohio.

This topic was brought up last year where some members were able to use competitor coupons and others couldnt. The response that was given by their customer care was that the accepting of competitor coupons was up to the store manager. They have the right to not accept them. And I understand that. I work at a regional grocery chain and we dont accept competitor coupons or internet coupons.


----------



## Guest

*Latest additions !*

This is the Peeper Reaper ! The eyes light up and move from side to side while moaning and playing creepy music ! And it was only $45.00 ! I also bought my first lifesize skeleton ($ 89.00) and to top it all off I got 10% off my order.They had some really cool things at this place I would love to have !!


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Ohh... what a great find! I have an old version but it doesn't make any noise. Good Price too.
Where did you find him?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Awesome reaper!!


----------



## tlc102462

MisterHalloween, 

You've got to let readers know where you get things, so we can all try to collect our items for our haunts!!!! It's always a help to find out where items are purchased!!

Thanks, great finds!


----------



## Terror Tom

I picked up some wedding bubble tubes at the Dollar Tree. I was thinking maybe cheap fake test tubes for a mad scientist lab.










Oh and as a side note, the "Just Married" writing on the tubes fades a little with fingernail polish remover but doesn't come completely off. . I tried stronger solvents but all it did was make the tube all milky. But in the dark, I doubt if anyone would notice the writing if you face it away from the line of sight.


----------



## tlc102462

Nice find, Terror Tom, I'm trying to think of what could be done to eliminate the writing. I was thinking some type of colored epoxy, let it drip down the sides over it and let it dry. You could color it green, red, blue, etc, and then use colored water on the inside for the display. (I get crazy w/ details!)


----------



## Xane

Try alcohol, just in case it might be alcohol soluble. Also Goo Gone, which is less likely to cloud than acetone. I'm amazed the nail polish remover didn't cloud it - is it the acetone-free kind? That's kind of like goo gone too. Also, sometimes you can scrape it with a fingernail (or coin edge... use a nickel) to get it off.

The kids section in Dollar Tree and Walmart often has test tube shaped bubble containers that are not marked. Sometimes clear, sometimes colored.


----------



## moony_1

I am envious of all the finds! Seems there aren't enough haunters in this neck of the woods to get any good garage sale finds, etc... But while we were down south recently at my parent's house we hit some garage sales. I found a lovely gothic looking mirror and shelf for four bucks (will need a paint job to make it look EXACTLY like I want it too), and a bunch of old brass candlesticks, mini beer steins, and little jars for FREE! (i felt too bad to just take it, so I gave them ten bucks for the mirror/shelf and all the brass stuff  Hubby says I'm now banned from garage saleing


----------



## Growler

Two cans of Rustoleum florescent paint (orange and green) and one can of hunter green. Got the first one at Home Depot but, decided I want the florescent once I got to Lowe's. One color for each of the blucky's I'm working on. Then I got some pvc for the inside framing of one of them. Checked out the 4x8 sheets of ply at both stores to comparison shop. Lowe's is about $6.25 for a 7/16 inch of 4x8 and Home Depot is $10+ for 7/16 inch of 4x10. Guess I need to go back to Lowe's and get the ply and a sheet of foam for my countdown tombstone.


----------



## Terror Tom

Xane, the alcohol didn't even make a dent! And the nail polish remover did have acetone in it. I tried lacquer thinner and carb cleaner...Oh well. In the dark, nobody will care.


----------



## Shadowbat

My first 6 pack of Sam Adams Octobersfest for the season. We're getting in the Blue Monn Pumpkin Ale tomorrow.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

How do you guys get the pictures on here without making them an attachment?


----------



## Growler

If you mean by just showing the pic and not the link, I use photobucket. There is the code you just click on it and it will auto save it. Then just paste it here and the pic shows up. Just move your cursor over the pic you want, then a small box opens and at the bottom of the list in the box there is IMG Code. Left click on the colde and it will save it.


----------



## greaseballs80

Or you can just create a photo album on here and copy and paste the IMG Code on your posting.


----------



## Guest

*my first skellie !*

I bought the last two propsat The Party Source in Eustis Fl.They have a Facebook page.Not sure if they ship.They have some AWESOME props there ! I could go crazy in that store LOL ! The owner showed me a floating ghost with an eyeball hanging out that was wicked ! He also gave me some great ideas !

I liked this skeleton because it is realistic and well made.Nothing against Bucky's.I just am trying to think of a way.to incorporate it into my haunt.I was thinking in a coffin covered in spiderwebs !


----------



## RCIAG

Went today for some shower gel at Bath & Body Works & they had some of their stuff out. They also now have covers for your full sized hand soaps! They fit over theirs, not sure if they'd fit over any others as they seem to be shaped for their stuff only. The one I saw were spider webs with a spider. They also have them non-Halloween covers too.

I bought the Frankie ceramic candle holder, 3 of the little candles that would fit him, the Frankie room spray, some oils, some shower gels & a lip gloss.

I also got this little guy & a sanitizer gel to go in him too!


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Thanks Everyone! I could not figure out how to do it. I appreciate the help


----------



## ThePirateHouse

*Seventh Avenue has Halloween*

Seventh Avenue has their Halloween Items out in their new catalog and onliine. The have a caged talking skull that looks good and is less than $25. Plus a few other things.


----------



## rockplayson

tlc102462 said:


> Supposedly "one coupon per day per customer" - so that's why I brought my entourage, but the manager was a real nitwit, so I really felt like sticking it to him!! So I went back today, a different Michael's, and bought more stuff!!


I'v been using the acmoore cupon everday since july 31st. I'v been going to 3 michaels a day. I live in Colorado and I don't think there is an ACMOORE down here so they had never gotten one of those before. ALL Michaels are suppose to take compitors cupons. If your michaels is NOT taking them call the head offices.

You can only use them oneday but if you have someone paying seprate they can not tell them they can't use them.

In the past 5 days I'v saved over $600.00. Awesome stuff guys.


----------



## HauntedHorror

I went to the mall today and had to stop in Bath and Body Works. This is what I bought today:























(the pink one is frosted cupcake scented, yum! I got 2 of that one because the little candles were 3 for $5.)

and:


This thing is SO cute!










I didn't really like any of the new hand gel scents they have for Halloween which was disappointing, they had some nice ones last year. I got a "Scaredy Cat" (I think that's the name) one to go in the bat holder which is black cherry. The salesperson said to check back because they're going to have a lot more Halloween stuff later! I will definitely be going back for the hand soap (probably the pink skull one) and they also had these cover things that fit over their regular hand soap containers, which looked like a spider web with spider. I can't find it on the website or I'd post a pic.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Dropped back into the 99 Cent Only Store while running errands today to pick up another one of the alien action figures I had bought previously. I've been working on an idea for a specimen container for the aliens and it's coming along quite nicely. I'll post a tutorial when I get further along.

Anyway, also picked up a few of these boy's laser wands from the toy section. These don't make any noise but they do have flashing LEDs in a rotating pattern that I might be able to work into some lab equipment. I also bought these two really long trumpet like plastic horns that look like they belong in some medieval setting announcing some royal court member. They are hollow and I'm actually contemplating on mounting them sideways on a wall and adding a skull on top or some faux flames or something. The shape of it was too interesting to pass up for a buck.

No Halloween mdse yet though, just back to school stuff.


----------



## Si-cotik

hey! I went to bath and body works and didnt see the batty hand sanitizer holder....this one just had some with skulls.....hmmmm maybe I need to go to the one closest to me


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Went shopping today and came back with 5 bags of Halloween goodies!! Here are pics of what I got.

The first 4 are from Goodwill,the DVD in pic 4 is from Walmart, the rest is from Dollar Tree. I got 4 of the tombstones.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky girl, cute cute stuff. and the movie phsyco, how cool is that!


----------



## 22606

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


>


I am really liking some of the cemetery accents/tombstones in that pic, particularly the first and last ones


----------



## The Man

Not a new buy but was digging through my Halloween stuff and found this way in the back...haven't seen it in two years. Got this while working at Luke AFB in Phoenix AZ in 2008. This will be displayed this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

the man, is that a blow mold, or a foam blow mold? i love it! i wish i had that for my western theme last year. sweet


----------



## The Man

hallorenescene said:


> the man, is that a blow mold, or a foam blow mold? i love it! i wish i had that for my western theme last year. sweet


Foam blow mold and it stand about 18" high. I had to buy it when I saw it.


----------



## hallorenescene

i would too. it is very nice. i'd never seen one before


----------



## Phil-the-fear

The Man said:


> Not a new buy but was digging through my Halloween stuff and found this way in the back...haven't seen it in two years. Got this while working at Luke AFB in Phoenix AZ in 2008. This will be displayed this year.



Now that is well cool!

Love it!


----------



## sweetdiggity

That thing is awesome! Never seen that before. very cool!
I haven't bought anything Halloween related today but last night I picked up a bag of Brach's Caramel Apple candy corn at Walgreens. OMG, that stuff is good. Love it. I'm officially addicted. lol


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Just got back from my local Dollar Tree and they almost had nothing of halloween  but I bought a Bloody Cloth and Bloddy Gel Decor(7 pack)


----------



## katshead42

I found a small flame light cauldron for only three dollars today and it works just fine! I was so excited.


----------



## pumpkinspirit

katshead42 said:


> I found a small flame light cauldron for only three dollars today and it works just fine! I was so excited.


 that sounds soo interesting! where did u buy it?


----------



## Gothikren

I know this is going to sound odd and you might think no wai, but have you tryed a Mr. Clean Eraser? They will take most anyhing off if you scrub hard enough. Light scrubbing will clean a wall hard enough scrubbing will even remove paint. I've gotten tons of stuff off of things using it before.



Terror Tom said:


> I picked up some wedding bubble tubes at the Dollar Tree. I was thinking maybe cheap fake test tubes for a mad scientist lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and as a side note, the "Just Married" writing on the tubes fades a little with fingernail polish remover but doesn't come completely off. . I tried stronger solvents but all it did was make the tube all milky. But in the dark, I doubt if anyone would notice the writing if you face it away from the line of sight.


----------



## greaseballs80

Received my order from Victorian Trading, this are really nice and the quality is good, canvas, not bad for $12.99 plus shipping.


----------



## hallorenescene

grease, those are fabulous. one could print those off as bottle labels too.


----------



## rosella_au

Great find everyone! Greaseballs- I love those hanging canvas'... nice price too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*JoAnn Fabrics and Crafts*

I stopped into JoAnn's Fabrics and Crafts today to take advantage of the "40% off coupon on one item" that was ending today. Ended up picking up a second Wilton 3D Skull Pan with it, and the cashier rang another coupon through for me so I got a discount on another cool Wilton mold. This one was a black spider mold, nice capacity and detailing. I think the spider might have been a tarantula since it seemed a bit hairy looking to me whereas a black widow I picture being more smooth body. We were trying to make it a movie, so I didn't get much time to look around the store and I left the Wilton items in the car trunk. I'll get them in the morning and post a picture in the Party Ideas and Recipes area of the Forum if you are interested to see them. I love the skull pan and the spider is really cool.

BTW I have never seen this spider mold before and didn't see it on the Wilton site when I went now to look for it.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm interested in seeing them. i love cake pans. i think i'll stop by joanns tonight after work.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

We just ordered these guys today








We wanted to order them last year but had forgotten. They look pretty cool and realistic Ill take a few pics when we get them. Total with shipping was 47 bucks. Not bad for all 3. Grandin Road has AWESOME decorations and props this year


----------



## cherryred

A spider @ Lowes.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Very realistic looking. You are right, Grandin Road has the coolest decorations this year! I haven't watched all the videos yet, but the two I have seen make you want to count the days until Halloween.

I ordered & received a set of the witches hands that are like hangers. They are very well made. You could hang them on a costume and they would look like real hands. Ordered the talking Medusa bust too, bust hasn't shipped yet. Can't wait!


----------



## greaseballs80

Went to Target today, found the kids PJ's, $16.99 for set of 2, the rest is from the Dollar Section at Target, perfect for party favors, raffle, ect...


----------



## Phil-the-fear

I soooo want to join in with this thread, but living in the UK we have at least another MONTH to wait before anything related to halloween appears in our shops.

I feel sooooo left out..................................


----------



## Gothikren

I have GOT to goto Target now ::sigh:: lol.


----------



## Tannasgach

Do they have those pj's in adult sizes? I want some! lol


----------



## Gothikren

I went to a scrapbooking convention and this is what I left with


----------



## bamaquad

Got this from K Mart for 8.00.

I'm going to make a crystal ball for my witch hut. Going to run a fogger through the post with a few different skulls and watnot on it with fog coming out of the skull mouths and fog running up into the crystal ball.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice finds at Target and those are some great scrapbooking Halloween designs. Even if you don't scrapbook you can get a lot of ideas from them.

Bamaquad, what kind of fogger (reg or chiller or even mister) are you planning on going with? I assume the globe is glass and you will have to drill holes in it if I understand your concept. Sounds interesting if it all comes together. I've never had any experience working with glass and imagine that might be the toughest part. Cool looking globe. BTW your "model" looks like she might be sitting in what could be the beginnings of an electric chair! Haha I also like the Yankee Candle? Skeleton finger jar holder next to her.


----------



## joossa

I went to my local 99 Cent Only store. They still have the seasonal section filled with summer stuff. No Halloween stuff nor fall stuff yet.

I did manage to find a pair of gloves and an apron for my life sized bloody butcher prop I'm going to be making in the next few weeks. Both for 99 cents.... minus the blood, but that's to come soon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I stopped into JoAnn's Fabrics and Crafts today to take advantage of the "40% off coupon on one item" that was ending today. Ended up picking up a second Wilton 3D Skull Pan with it, and the cashier rang another coupon through for me so I got a discount on another cool Wilton mold. This one was a black spider mold, nice capacity and detailing. I think the spider might have been a tarantula since it seemed a bit hairy looking to me whereas a black widow I picture being more smooth body. We were trying to make it a movie, so I didn't get much time to look around the store and I left the Wilton items in the car trunk. I'll get them in the morning and post a picture in the Party Ideas and Recipes area of the Forum if you are interested to see them. I love the skull pan and the spider is really cool.
> 
> BTW I have never seen this spider mold before and didn't see it on the Wilton site when I went now to look for it.



I uploaded to my 2011 shopping album photos of the two items. I still need to go back and add prices plus one pic didn't upload for some reason. Any way the spider was a hairy tarantula and is an ice mold. I'm planning on trying other things in it like ice cream mold maybe. Said it holds 4 cups and not to put it in the dishwasher, so no hot jello mixture but if you let the jello mixture cool down first I bet it would be fine. I still could not find this item on the Wilton site.


----------



## hallorenescene

great pumpkin, i love bats. and those are very cool. 
cherry red, that's a nice big fat spider, it must light up?
grease, those are some nice pajamas, but i want those frames. 
goth, you are going to maybe use some for your card making? those are nice
bam, what a nice way to display your finds, have a cute blonde holding them. that crystal ball will look great, and gos is right, that chair could be electrified. please remove blonde first
joosa, nice price on your finds


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Finds at Beverly's Craft and Fabric*

I went back to BEVERLY'S again today because they had so many nice things I saw on my last visit. _This month they have a lot of their floral on sale at 40% off_ and quite honestly I think their floral is way nicer than Michaels. I ended up picking up some succulents that looked kind of creepy and will be working on those to turn them into a lab experiment and just creepy setting props. I'll post more later on these, this will be a fun project.

I should mention before I forget that BEVERLY'S has some of the most spectacular sunflowers in several colors and sizes that are included in on the sale. Really large ones too. They aren't a national chain but if you live on the west coast in California see if you have a location near you. I picked up several mini ivy garlands for $1.49 each that will be just the right size for my project and I don't see the mini garland that often.

Here's some small apothecary jars and bottles that they had (if I remember correctly jars were 3.99 and 4.99--4.99 shown; bottle I think were 1.99 but I didn't double check that). The heart-shaped jar would be great for a Love Potion.










This Halloween candy near the register caught my eye:


----------



## hallorenescene

i like their candy selection. vampire hair, to cute


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

ThePirateHouse said:


> Very realistic looking. You are right, Grandin Road has the coolest decorations this year! I haven't watched all the videos yet, but the two I have seen make you want to count the days until Halloween.
> 
> I ordered & received a set of the witches hands that are like hangers. They are very well made. You could hang them on a costume and they would look like real hands. Ordered the talking Medusa bust too, bust hasn't shipped yet. Can't wait!


The talking Medusa head looks so cool! I agree they have a lot of awesome stuff this year! Including bringing back some favorites like Dr Shivers! Now if I only had storage left


----------



## Guest

*Party Source props*

Talked to the owner of Party Source and he does ship if anyone is interested! They are located in Eustis ,Fl Check them out on Facebook
That zombie in the middle is so cool and its only $35.00 ! I already spent my budget for this month so hopefully there will be one left next month!He said stuff is flying off the shelf so everyone must be planning on celebrating in a big way this year despite a poor economy


----------



## bamaquad

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice finds at Target and those are some great scrapbooking Halloween designs. Even if you don't scrapbook you can get a lot of ideas from them.
> 
> Bamaquad, what kind of fogger (reg or chiller or even mister) are you planning on going with? I assume the globe is glass and you will have to drill holes in it if I understand your concept. Sounds interesting if it all comes together. I've never had any experience working with glass and imagine that might be the toughest part. Cool looking globe. BTW your "model" looks like she might be sitting in what could be the beginnings of an electric chair! Haha I also like the Yankee Candle? Skeleton finger jar holder next to her.


The sphere has a hole in the bottom already. All I have to do is cut a hole in top of the birdbath and run a tube from fogger up through the bottom and hit the button. should be pretty neat after I do a little decorating.


----------



## tlc102462

Great finds, everyone. I went to Yankee Candle today and they have some very nice candle holders. One w/ three skeletons, hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil - really cool. Also had some battery operated candles that played music and had an LED candle in the center. Also had a very nice skeleton crew tea light set, looked like dark apothecary jars, but could easily be rigged w/ a light in each to illuminate the inside w/o a candle. Also got a bunch of rats from Dollar Tree today!!


----------



## cherryred

hallorenescene said:


> great pumpkin, i love bats. and those are very cool. cherry red, that's a nice big fat spider, it must light up? grease, those are some nice pajamas, but i want those frames. goth, you are going to maybe use some for your card making? those are nice bam, what a nice way to display your finds, have a cute blonde holding them. that crystal ball will look great, and gos is right, that chair could be electrified. please remove blonde first joosa, nice price on your finds


 Yes it does light up. I tryed to get a picture of it while it was blinking but they where all blury.


----------



## 22606

Candleholders from Michaels.









A large, Gothic clock from Marshalls ($30). The area behind the numerals is mirrored, although it's difficult to tell from the picture.


----------



## hallorenescene

cherryred said:


> Yes it does light up. I tryed to get a picture of it while it was blinking but they where all blury.


that has got to be one cool prop

garth, those are awesome finds. somehow, they are diffenently you.


----------



## tlc102462

Like the candle holders - I'm always looking for little accents to add to my scenes!!! Nice find!!


----------



## 22606

Thank you both very much


----------



## TheGreatJok3r

well I didn't get any pictures because they were in the process of setting up but a store (not sure if it's a chain store) called It's A Buck had some cool cheap pieces going out and also Gabriels Brothers (again not sure if it's a chain store) had all their boxes out and had about 4 small aisles of stuff already out. They had 2 women working on getting things out. The store is relatively cheap and they have a lot of cool things that you don't see around. If you have one in your area, keep an eye out!


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to kmart today, and they had their garden deccor on sale. i got 2 wonderful angels for $6.00.


----------



## pumpkinspirit

I went to Hallmark today and they had a good selection of halloween stuff out  but I forgot my camera


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I love the skull/pillar candle holders that Michael's has this year. It's just to bad I will not be able to get to a Michaels this Halloween season.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton

These are out of my price range but I thought maybe someone here would be interested:

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bfs/2536340973.html


----------



## kallie

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> These are out of my price range but I thought maybe someone here would be interested:
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bfs/2536340973.html


Oh my!! I would _love _to have those!


----------



## Spinechiller

Just ordered the Beheaded bride, form Spirit Halloween. Really excited for it to come, have wanted this prop for a couple of years now.


----------



## 22606

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I love the skull/pillar candle holders that Michael's has this year. It's just to bad I will not be able to get to a Michaels this Halloween season.


I would offer to pick you up a skull candleholder, but there were no more at that Michaels, and the other doesn't even have any (they never received them, for some reason). Sorry. Maybe someone else will be able to help you out if you _must_ have one, Spooky_Girl1980


----------



## tlc102462

I could check my Michael's if you're serious about wanting them. I already picked up 2 w/ a 50% off coupon, got them for $15 each w/o tax, but that's a deal!!!


----------



## sumrtym

A resin witch standing about 17-1/2" tall. Her top body from waist up is only about 6"...the rest is a huge ballooning out skirt for her bottom half, so she looks kind of like a witch bowling pin. She's got no face on her (kind of like the Willowbrook angels). She's wearing a witch hat with orange band and black buckle, has long orange hair, and her hands are clasped in front of her waist where she holds a little brown loop of cord which goes down to a jack-o-lantern (it's built into the piece, not separate hanging part). Her skirt part of her dress is pale green and washed with cracks to simulate wood, and little gold stars cut into it. On the front of her dress cut into it are the words "FOR A TASTY SWEET... HOLLER TRICK OR TREAT". She was only $12.99 plus tax.

Description is better than this low-res photo I'm sure. This info was posted in the HomeGoods thread as well.


----------



## rosella_au

Great buys everyone! sumrtym-- that witch is gorgeous.

I just recieved two cookie cutters that I'm gunna use for Halloween in the post today. A pair of lips that I''m going to do red with white vampire fangs and what was called a football player but to my halloween mind, looked like it could be made into a chalk outline hehe

View attachment 17904


----------



## obsessedjack

I went to a different dollar tree than I normally do and they had a couple end caps of halloween stuff so I got some big spiders and some spiderwebs.  It was worth the 3 bucks.lol


----------



## killerhaunts

*For those inquiring about the male talking vampire bust from Michael's I have your answer. He is stand alone. I checked his back panel after reading your post and there is no where to hook him up to another taking bust. That really would be sweet, tho!*


----------



## hallorenescene

sum, that is a sweet witch
rosella, you're right, that does look like a body outline.
obsessed, you can never have enough spiders. nice buy


----------



## Deadna

Witch broom from Cracker Barrel


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Picked this stuff up at Dollar General this morning.


----------



## 22606

rosella_au said:


> I just recieved two cookie cutters that I'm gunna use for Halloween in the post today. A pair of lips that I''m going to do red with white vampire fangs and what was called a football player but to my halloween mind, looked like it could be made into a chalk outline hehe


I can see it serving that purpose, too Love your way of thinking, rosella

Nice finds, everybody


----------



## Shadowbat

I picked up a set of those Halloween pajamas from Target for my twin girls today.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

My first Halloween purchase of this year. 
Dollar Tree & Big Lots


----------



## MissMandy

Ugh I so wish there was a Dollar General around here! Soda bottle labels for a buck?! So not fair


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thanks greaseballs80. I gotta check out my Target for the Vamp stickers & frames.


----------



## Noelle

I love that witch sumrtym.. so cool.


----------



## murtisha

A 250 Watt blacklight I bought on Ebay. It's old...but it works!


----------



## Hauntcast

A hot wire foam factory industrial hot knife.


----------



## witchymom

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Picked this stuff up at Dollar General this morning.


I'm going to be going there in the morning (little one lost another tooth and will have 'money' burning a hole in his pocket LOL

and guess what I'm going to be looking for! 

i got this for my daughters bday/halloween party


----------



## greaseballs80

picked this up today @ HomeGoods, Statue is aprox. 19" High, $29.99 & Glass Jars are good looking except not happy that the tops are not removable, the tops are really not my style and was going to change them around, $9.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MissMandy said:


> Ugh I so wish there was a Dollar General around here! Soda bottle labels for a buck?! So not fair


If you have a Dollar Tree in your area check there during the weeks ahead. They had nice bottle label sets also. I bought mine 2 years ago and saw them last year as well. You can probably check back to an old 2009 or 2010 thread and see a pic of them. I might have a pic of them in my older shopping album also.


----------



## witchymom

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you have a Dollar Tree in your area check there during the weeks ahead. They had nice bottle label sets also. I bought mine 2 years ago and saw them last year as well. You can probably check back to an old 2009 or 2010 thread and see a pic of them. I might have a pic of them in my older shopping album also.


ive never seen them (in years past) but am hoping to this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Greaseballs80, glad you got the reaper. He is really cool. As for the bottle tops maybe you can design something to go over them...? I like the bottle colors and the labels.


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks for the heads up, GoS  I was planning on going back to DT anyways to see if they have those silhouettes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MissMandy I might also have some pics in my old 2009 and 2008 Halloween Flickr Album (lots of other interesting shopping photos there if you've never seen them before). Here's the link to my album there. Some of the items in this album are still floating around in the various stores.


----------



## hallorenescene

dead, cool broom
lady, that is the best turn back sign i think i've ever seen
grease, i like the bottle tops.


----------



## dippedstix

Scored these cool spiders on ebay today. Wondering if one of you sold them to me or better yet, who tried to outbid me? LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

talk about arachphobia, it wasn't me. but they are nice spiders. anyone got a broom?


----------



## MissMandy

Ghost of Spookie said:


> MissMandy I might also have some pics in my old 2009 and 2008 Halloween Flickr Album (lots of other interesting shopping photos there if you've never seen them before). Here's the link to my album there. Some of the items in this album are still floating around in the various stores.



Oh chickaboo....WTH are you doing to me?! LOL You have any idea how many items I saw in those pix that I wanted?  Oh good grief


----------



## moonbaby345

greaseballs80 said:


> picked this up today @ HomeGoods, Statue is aprox. 19" High, $29.99 & Glass Jars are good looking except not happy that the tops are not removable, the tops are really not my style and was going to change them around, $9.99


I love that statue and I too like those bottles but don't like the tops either but I still would have bought them.


----------



## tlc102462

Greaseballs, were the bottles $9.99 each or for the set?? Also, how tall are they approx.??

Thanks
Nice finds!! Went to my HG today, not too much stuff.


----------



## greaseballs80

tlc102462 said:


> Greaseballs, were the bottles $9.99 each or for the set?? Also, how tall are they approx.??
> 
> Thanks
> Nice finds!! Went to my HG today, not too much stuff.


Complete set of 4 for $9.99, they are aprox. 7" high.
I was able to take the tops of, a little hard work, but hey it worked


----------



## greaseballs80

moonbaby345 said:


> I love that statue and I too like those bottles but don't like the tops either but I still would have bought them.


Thanks, that's the reason i bought them, because of the colors. I was able to take the tops of, a little work but they look better for me.


----------



## greaseballs80

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Greaseballs80, glad you got the reaper. He is really cool. As for the bottle tops maybe you can design something to go over them...? I like the bottle colors and the labels.


Thanks GOS, i was able to get the tops of, they have some type of glue on them. Not sure what i will be putting on top of them or maybe due something with the tops, will see


----------



## harvestmoon

I bought fencing with skulls, a skull door knocker, some lenticular pictures, "meat department" brain, heart, and liver, bloody gel clings, cemetery sign, little gargoyles & busts. All $1 ea at Dollar Tree. Can't beat that. No pics because I've still got the stuff in my car hiding out from the husband. If he finds out I'm already buyin' for Halloween, he'll .... he'll.... shake his head and call me a nerd  I promised "this year no more" lol There can never be too much....


----------



## sumrtym

Noelle said:


> I love that witch sumrtym.. so cool.


Thanks all for the comments. I like her so much I haven't been able to put her away yet! For anyone interested, there was one more at the Olathe Homegoods store in KS when I checked earlier today. In addition, they also had the one slightly different that had something to the effect of Wishing you a Happy Halloween and was smaller (also cheaper) and another even smaller bent way back holding her broom to the side like she was riding it (no words on that one and lowest price of the three). I arranged them all together on the store shelves and looked nice as a trio, so I doubt they'll last long.

Alas, none of the other stuff I was hoping they'd set out was there. I'll check back again on Monday.

The girlfriend is a *shudder* Christmas person, so she doesn't even like my Walgreens skulls from last year, and hates my skull bust from Michael's they had last year or the year before. I have to chose other items to pass by her in the future.

Oh, and if you all are looking for the silver skulls for tealights on the black pedastel where you take off the back of the skull cap to put the candle in at Michael's, I can probably help out with that as well. I know of at least two Michael's that had a couple each. I might have the wrong ones though, as I think these were $12.99 and I thought they had them last year as well.


----------



## creepingdth

"he'll .... he'll.... shake his head and call me a nerd"

i love that, i'll have to remember that for my own use, lol


----------



## Scatterbrains

I got this stuff at Taipan Trading


----------



## skullnbones

Heading there tomorrow! Must have skeletons! You were right I better check it out! I can use your account there right?! Hahah


----------



## hallorenescene

scatter, those skellies are so cool. love them


----------



## TrickRTreater

Bought 3 big Blood gel window decals, and an assortment pack of paint brushes.

Pretty awesome.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Using Blood Gels*



TrickRTreater said:


> Bought 3 big Blood gel window decals, and an assortment pack of paint brushes.
> 
> Pretty awesome.



Be careful where you place the blood gels. Past posts on the forum talk about the coloring staining things. I recall one lady who decided to put blood drips on her new refrigerator (it was white....and then it was not....). As I recall her hubby wasn't too happy with her and she wasn't too happy either.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Be careful where you place the blood gels. Past posts on the forum talk about the coloring staining things. I recall one lady who decided to put blood drips on her new refrigerator (it was white....and then it was not....). As I recall her hubby wasn't too happy with her and she wasn't too happy either.



Oh I've already put them on the inside of my window.

I don't really care about staining.


----------



## tlc102462

greaseballs80 said:


> Complete set of 4 for $9.99, they are aprox. 7" high.
> I was able to take the tops of, a little hard work, but hey it worked


I think that's a nice price for the 4 pieces - good deal - I hope I can find them at my HG store!!!


----------



## rosella_au

Scatterbrains - I love those candleholders.. great buy! 


I am so jealous of this Dollar Tree store you'll seem to have in the US--- can't get anything good for $1 here... I want crows/ravens and have seen people say that theyre $1 there but they cost $15-18 here  grrr


----------



## tlc102462

Rosella, what a shame - don't know what shipping would be to you, but Dollar Tree does have a bulk buy on their web site 60 birds for $60 - http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=crows&x=19&y=8 - maybe you could order them and have them shipped and then sell them in AUS for even $10 a piece, you may make some $$$ off of it!!! You get 60 in a box, but you could do a whole "Birds" movie scene and use them all up!!! Keep me posted!!!


----------



## tlc102462

Hey, Greaseballs, I was thinking you could dribble a little paint from the top of the head of the jar, and let it "dribble" down top of it, could give it a decent look if you couldn't get the tops all the way off. You could also burn some old corks and stick them in the tops instead!!! (Just some thoughts!!)


----------



## tlc102462

*Crows*



rosella_au said:


> Scatterbrains - I love those candleholders.. great buy!
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of this Dollar Tree store you'll seem to have in the US--- can't get anything good for $1 here... I want crows/ravens and have seen people say that theyre $1 there but they cost $15-18 here  grrr


PS, Rosella, You could even see if you have any neighbors who might want to share in the cost of the crows, 60 crows is def. a good deal - even if you had them pay $5 a piece you could get back shipping for yourself!!! 

(I also posted above as well!)


----------



## witchymom

just hit the dollar general store... has a little bit of halloween candy out, but no 'stuff' ...

did get some GLITTER! wheee! some spray glue... a little box with flowers on it that was only a quarter and will find some sort of creepy new life.... some spray paint and coffee filters and milk (LMAO)


----------



## Phil-the-fear

tlc102462 said:


> Rosella, what a shame - don't know what shipping would be to you, but Dollar Tree does have a bulk buy on their web site 60 birds for $60 - http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=crows&x=19&y=8 - maybe you could order them and have them shipped and then sell them in AUS for even $10 a piece, you may make some $$$ off of it!!! You get 60 in a box, but you could do a whole "Birds" movie scene and use them all up!!! Keep me posted!!!


How much are they normally over there in store per piece?


----------



## sweetdiggity

I bought a 7 piece Wilton Halloween cookie setter from Amazon. It was down to $3 but is now back up to almost $9. Glad I ordered it when I did. It came yesterday and it is adorable as hell. I had no idea what the box would look like (Amazon shows only the cutters) but it comes in a coffin shaped box. Awesome. Can't wait to use them.


----------



## hallorenescene

sweet, great you got the cookie cutters. i like to buy stuff like that too. i'm getting to retirement age, and then i want to wile away my hours doing crafts and baking.


----------



## greaseballs80

Got this awesome bookends today at Salvation Army, $1.00 Each & Picture Frame for a $1.00 (going to remove the pic and give it a paint job) & picked up this plastic mirrors @ Dollar Tree.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice scores grease. those bookends rock


----------



## rosella_au

tlc102462 said:


> Rosella, what a shame - don't know what shipping would be to you, but Dollar Tree does have a bulk buy on their web site 60 birds for $60 - http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=crows&x=19&y=8 - maybe you could order them and have them shipped and then sell them in AUS for even $10 a piece, you may make some $$$ off of it!!! You get 60 in a box, but you could do a whole "Birds" movie scene and use them all up!!! Keep me posted!!!


I've seen the birds (as well as the other fun looking things on the website) before, but couldn't find out any information on international shipping... but have sent out an email to Dollar Tree asking about shipping info so fingers crossed, not too much! 
I dunno that I would be able to sell them tho-- as some may have noticed, Halloween isn't as popular here


----------



## crazy xmas

Very nice score Greaseballs80!


----------



## 22606

greaseballs80 said:


> Got this awesome bookends today at Salvation Army, $1.00 Each & Picture Frame for a $1.00 (going to remove the pic and give it a paint job) & picked up this plastic mirrors @ Dollar Tree.


Those bookends are wicked. Very unique

Great finds, everyone


----------



## left4dead

*Dr. Shivers !!!*

Our newest member of the Family!
Dr Shivers!
Just got him today, we posted a wanted add on Craigslist, and this nice family said they were doing a diffrent theme this year and said they would sell him to us!
We got him for 100.00, which we thought was a really good price.

View attachment 17956


----------



## Silver Spike

Omg he looks amazing.


----------



## left4dead

Thanks Silver Spike, We have always wanted a Dr. Shivers and now we have him!


----------



## jenscats5

Got these lanterns today at Lowe's.....$6 for the large ones, $3 for the small ones.....will spray paint them using a Pewter hammered spray paint...










From Michael's....got the skull tealight holder on the pedestal & got to use a 40% off coupon!  Also got 3 skull topped "flower" picks to go with the black roses I got on clearance last year...










Also hit up AC Moore for some baking supplies....got 3 sets of mini-cupcake liners, a skull ice cube tray, some grow-in-water spiders and some cool sugar cupcake toppers....


----------



## tlc102462

Nice Finds, Jenscats!!! Loving the skeleton stuff!! And thanks for the pics!!


----------



## tlc102462

left4dead said:


> Our newest member of the Family!
> Dr Shivers!
> Just got him today, we posted a wanted add on Craigslist, and this nice family said they were doing a diffrent theme this year and said they would sell him to us!
> We got him for 100.00, which we thought was a really good price.
> 
> View attachment 17956


I've got him and I LOVE HIM!!! One of my best props and I have done the -the whole Mad Scientist table w/ him, so it's a great set-up!! Great find!!! (PS, I've got pics of the Mad Scientist table in my album, so you can get an idea of what it looks like!)


----------



## Shadowbat

I bought the Boney Bunch Grim Reaper with the clock candle holder. This is my first BB piece. There was something about the Reapers I really liked.


----------



## left4dead

tlc102462 said:


> I've got him and I LOVE HIM!!! One of my best props and I have done the -the whole Mad Scientist table w/ him, so it's a great set-up!! Great find!!! (PS, I've got pics of the Mad Scientist table in my album, so you can get an idea of what it looks like!)


I'll take a look! I'm alway's looking for new ideas !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*World Market (CostPlus)*

Love your Dr. Shivers! Nice that he is the original one too. At first i thought you got one off of GrandinRoad. I wonder how the two compare. If I decide to give up a bedroom in the house I'd pick up one too if I could find one! He just rocks. As it is I don't have room for any more large boxed props and I'm sitting with several stacked boxes of his head in the form of the white-haired guy microphone full-size Spirit Ball waiting to be made into talking props. That was very clever of you to put an ad looking for one on Craig's List.


Hubby and I were out running errands today and I stopped in WORLD MARKET (CostPlus), no halloween yet but the clerk said maybe next week. The boxes have started to arrive. I did signup for their newsletter so I can get coupons and I know they will be sending coupons for their Friends & Family sale too. Plus every time you buy anything that is food related/consumable you earn points. They get some unique things in for Halloween so I'm looking forward to see what this year brings. Last year I bought some mice on a bone/rope ladder and a really cool vintage looking skeleton-in-a-box (a la jack-in-the-box).

I did pick up several bags of something called _Glow-in-the-Dark Moonstones_ from their kids toy section. I thought I would use them with my haunted garden around some of the small plants like my dancing skeleton flowers (aka Dollar Tree solar dancing potted flowers). Suppose they also could be used in some lab area with alien research.

Also stopped in Michaels and pick up a few small foam skulls that will become faces on my giant sunflowers in the haunted garden. I was very disappointed that they didn't have any Wilton Halloween products out or any Martha Stewart products out. The manager said maybe next week. And I added "yes after your 20% off everything sale" sale ends Sunday! I really had gone into the store to use my 40% off coupon on some bakeware or party goods and instead used it on a $1.49 foam skull.


----------



## Tumblindice

Finally got my lights for the Zombie Outbreak Response Vehicle. LOL


----------



## greaseballs80

Picked this up today at TJ/Maxx, $7.99 Each


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo those are some nice bottles, gb80! 

Here's what I picked up from HomeGoods today


----------



## 22606

Tumblindice said:


> Finally got my lights for the Zombie Outbreak Response Vehicle. LOL


I was momentarily blinded. Thanks, TD



MissMandy said:


> Here's what I picked up from HomeGoods today


Does the bottle to the far right have a pattern to it, or am I just seeing things? (It's your quilt showing through, I know, and I'm just being smart...)

Really, I do like your items, as well as the others' goodies


----------



## MissMandy

Haha actually, the bottle does have a bit of detail to it!


----------



## hallorenescene

jens, i love the skelly piics, and baking goods are always winners
gos, as usual, you give such neat ideas. and sounds like you got some nice goodies too.
td, i can't wait to see pics of all your zombie memorbilia you have collected. 
grease, bottles can be addicting. those are cool
mandy, nice scores. and that red bottle will really stand out


----------



## tlc102462

Got a few items from Burlington Coat Factory as well as Homegoods - here they are - http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tlc102462-albums-purchases.html


----------



## hallorenescene

tlc, you did good. that hand really rocks


----------



## MissMandy

Ohhh I LOVE the candelabra and the skellie sitting on the skull. Great items, tlc!


----------



## Cal78

Five Quarts of Paint, in California we have Orchard Supply Hardware, and they are having there Annual Paint sale, But the Real Treat is, they have a shelf at the back of the Paint section for Missmatched paint, for $1.00 a Quart paint, and today i got 5 Quarts, Black gray, a slime like color of Green and brown, a dark Gray and a can of what looks like rust, so got all my tombstone colors for 5 bucks instead of 55 dollars


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Paid $15 for it. 40% off coupon, and remembered I had a couple of gift cards that they couldn't make work the last time I was in store a few months back. I decided to try them again since they just recently upgraded their registers to computer checkouts... and both worked! 

Got a 25% off everything coupon for tomorrow and picking up a few things more and hope to hit the HomeGoods as well...


----------



## rltrfox

I bought foam board, discounted paint to paint my cardboard pillars for entrance to the graveyard, headstones and some foam spray to make my wickless fire attraction.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think Halloween is doing a lot to stimulate the economy based on all the things people are picking up this year!

I wish the specialty Halloween stores were open for longer than 2 months (Sept to Oct basically). I know some of you are seeing them open early but not around here.


We needed some craft supplies tonight so did another run to Dollar Tree. My store finally got in some of the skelly garland that I was waiting for. Also picked up some of the squeaky black rats, two poses. I bought some last year from the 99 Cent Store but decided that because they are plastic/rubber? they would be great for the outdoors when the weather is drizzly or rainy. My other mice are the furry variety from Big Lots over the past few years and I don't want to see them get ruined.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

greaseballs80 said:


> Picked this up today at TJ/Maxx, $7.99 Each



Hey Greaseballs80, do these look familiar? TJMaxx/HomeGoods gets in great stuff....!

http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/OtherMer/HWMPics/2007/X43901.jpg


----------



## witchymom

nothing amazing but stopped at the thrift store and found 2 new tablecloths, 2 nice sized jars with lids, the angel thing not sure what ill do with her, some misc candleholders to halloween-ify and h'ween jello molds! 

also stopped in dollar tree and got a couple of birds, the knocker and webs


----------



## tlc102462

If any body knows someone (haunter) living in Spokane area here is a link to a coffin for $150 (too far for me to travel), but with a little help it could be decent. I'm hunting for one now in that price range, but I want to pick it up locally (I'm in NJ in case anyone knows someone who has an uncle who stashed his ex-wife in there for a while but needs to unload the casket - give it to me!!) 

http://spokane.craigslist.org/for/2520203154.html


----------



## dippedstix

Frankie's Girl said:


> Michaels 2011 animated talking bust - YouTube
> 
> Paid $15 for it. 40% off coupon, and remembered I had a couple of gift cards that they couldn't make work the last time I was in store a few months back. I decided to try them again since they just recently upgraded their registers to computer checkouts... and both worked!
> 
> Got a 25% off everything coupon for tomorrow and picking up a few things more and hope to hit the HomeGoods as well...


Frankie- my 25% off coupon is good for today??


----------



## dippedstix

Frankie's Girl said:


> Michaels 2011 animated talking bust - YouTube
> 
> Paid $15 for it. 40% off coupon, and remembered I had a couple of gift cards that they couldn't make work the last time I was in store a few months back. I decided to try them again since they just recently upgraded their registers to computer checkouts... and both worked!
> 
> Got a 25% off everything coupon for tomorrow and picking up a few things more and hope to hit the HomeGoods as well...


Frankie- my 25% off coupon is good for today?? You're "tomorrow" threw me off. LOL I had to go back and check because I was planning to go this afternoon. I haven't had all my coffee this morning.


----------



## hallorenescene

frankie, those talking busts are amazing. 
cal and rlt, sounds like we'll be seeing some sweet props displayed in the near future
gos, we don't have much out here either other than the dollar tree. and i'm still waiting for the doorknockers. a salesclerk told me they are on their plannegram and that they should be coming soon. and those mice are cool. i got the one mouse awhile back. i grabbed the stand up version as soon as i saw it.
witchy, nice little finds there.


----------



## greaseballs80

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey Greaseballs80, do these look familiar? TJMaxx/HomeGoods gets in great stuff....!
> 
> http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/OtherMer/HWMPics/2007/X43901.jpg


Wow, thanks GOS, know if i could only fine the last one. And i thought i paid too much for them, guess not.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

MissMandy I loveeeee that ghost candle! I absolutely adore ghosts but I hardly ever come across one that isnt all cutesy


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Halloween_Queen said:


> MissMandy I loveeeee that ghost candle! I absolutely adore ghosts but I hardly ever come across one that isnt all cutesy



True, and I haaaaate cutesy. So instead, I just make my own ghosts


----------



## Guest

*Spellbook !*

Picked this up at Hallmark for $14.95.They call it a "treat presenter"Its hollowed out and when it opens says a variety of things in a witches voice(e.g. Happy Halloween !) Snake from Dollar General($1.00) Spider from Dollar Tree($1.00) WARNING: Hallmark store maybe hazordous to your wallet ! lol


----------



## witchymom

misterhalloween said:


> Picked this up at Hallmark for $14.95.They call it a "treat presenter"Its hollowed out and when it opens says a variety of things in a witches voice(e.g. Happy Halloween !) Snake from Dollar General($1.00) Sprider from Dollar Tree($1.00) WARNING: Hallmark store maybe hazordous to your wallet ! lol


oh very neat! and yes, i avoid hallmark for that reason LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

After people started posting about Hallmark and I saw they had a spell book this year I headed in and bought the spell book which was my target item as well as the refrig ghost. The refrig ghost was 24.99 and pretty cool really and with the purchase of something else, like the spell book, the took $10 off of the ghost. If you go in for the ghost just make sure they give you the discount when you buy a second item. Lots of cute things to choose from this year.


----------



## Si-cotik

anybody know about the rewards card you can get at Micheals? It gives you more savings and more coupons....we hit the 250 dollar mark in one day and have already made it to the gold card. You guys/gals should check your micheals out to see if they are participating


----------



## BlueFrog

This is the first I've heard of a rewards program at Michael's. I'll definitely keep my eyes open, that's for sure. 

_________________________________

A local landmark costume shop, Magical Mystery Tour is in its final weeks and Halloween props went to 60% off recently. That's not quite as great a deal as it sounds, as their prices were always extremely high to help cover outrageous rent, but they've always carried items I couldn't find anywhere else. I've been slowly picking up small random things I needed. Today a drooling rat, white and brown spider, and ginormous ant followed me home from there.


----------



## hallorenescene

that spellbook is sweet. i'm gonna check it out


----------



## Frankie's Girl

dippedstix said:


> Frankie- my 25% off coupon is good for today?? You're "tomorrow" threw me off. LOL I had to go back and check because I was planning to go this afternoon. I haven't had all my coffee this morning.


Hope you got over there... my coupons (emailed from Michaels) were 40% off one reg item through Saturday, and 25% everything (except clearance) on Sunday. I thought I posted right before midnight on Saturday, but it must have kicked over to Sunday and I didn't notice.


----------



## dippedstix

Frankie's Girl said:


> Hope you got over there... my coupons (emailed from Michaels) were 40% off one reg item through Saturday, and 25% everything (except clearance) on Sunday. I thought I posted right before midnight on Saturday, but it must have kicked over to Sunday and I didn't notice.


I did have the 25 off everything coupon but I didn't make it over there. I have a few 40 off coupons to use this week and decided to wait and use those. I hope they put some more stuff out this week! Did you make it over there? If so what did you buy? I just like to know what everyone else is buying. LOL


----------



## jenscats5

Si-cotik said:


> anybody know about the rewards card you can get at Micheals? It gives you more savings and more coupons....we hit the 250 dollar mark in one day and have already made it to the gold card. You guys/gals should check your micheals out to see if they are participating


When I was there over the weekend they told me about it so I went ahead & signed up after they explained it was different from the email coupons. I have an email from them now for 20% off my entire regular purchase.  Email says it's already "loaded" on my card, so nothing to print out!!


----------



## rubyc

I ran into party city and grabbed a 1000wt ground fogger for 59.99 but then hubby turned the box around and there was a 49.99 price tag on it. (the girl at the register thinks that it must be from last year) so they gave it to me for 49.99


----------



## tlc102462

nice grab!!!!!


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> This is the first I've heard of a rewards program at Michael's. I'll definitely keep my eyes open, that's for sure.
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> Today a drooling rat, white and brown spider, and ginormous ant followed me home from there.


I have never heard of that program, either. Definitely might be worth looking into for many here.

You didn't panic, despite having all of those critters at your heels? You have got quite the resolve, apparently


----------



## obsessedjack

I just got a new giant spider and tombstone from oriental trading. The tombstone it cool. It has a huge reaper on it and it has a mean looking pumpkin on top and all their eyes light up. Can't wait to try it out this year!!


----------



## Shadowbat

stopped back into Michaels and grabbed one of the Spooky Town accessories. Also picked up 2 more of those pumpkin headed vinyl figures to paint up.


----------



## CreepySpiders

I also stopped by Michael's. I picked up a large flying crow. They wouldn't let me use my 40% coupon . boooooo on Michaels.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

A local CD store sells used CDs. They have a whole section of CDs for $1 each, or 10 for $8.
I go there every few weeks and scour the stacks. This week I find Midnight Syndicate's "The 13th Hour" there; I got it for 80 cents  I already own a copy, but for 80 cents, I can share with someone


----------



## 22606

CreepySpiders said:


> I also stopped by Michael's. I picked up a large flying crow. They wouldn't let me use my 40% coupon . boooooo on Michaels.


I noticed that is only for a certain brand of stickers this week, not anything else. I'm a bit miffed, as well.

I just ordered an 8' evil scarecrow prop, which I thought was great for the price


----------



## 22606

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> A local CD store sells used CDs. They have a whole section of CDs for $1 each, or 10 for $8.
> I go there every few weeks and scour the stacks. This week I find Midnight Syndicate's "The 13th Hour" there; I got it for 80 cents  I already own a copy, but for 80 cents, I can share with someone


Excellent idea (and CD)


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Went to CVS today and they only had Halloween Cards  lol


----------



## pumpkinspirit

When I went to Dollar Tree last week they also had Halloween CDs


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I got a bundle of sticks! 

(really)


----------



## MissMandy

UnOrthodOx said:


> I got a bundle of sticks!
> 
> (really)


I bought orange colored sticks the other day lol


----------



## rockplayson

Today I picked up 10 yards of black and green silkish fabric for my spookytown display, some strange looking bottles for the candy bar and finally my box of festooning arived.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

greaseballs80 said:


> Wow, thanks GOS, know if i could only fine the last one. And i thought i paid too much for them, guess not.



I went to my local TJMaxx this afternoon to see if they had started shelving Halloween yet and they did! I'll post pics in the HomeGoods/TJMaxx thread a bit later. One end cap only (and in the very back of the store facing the far back wall, so you really have to circle all the aisles or you'd miss it) but did see the Headless Horseman statute and a really nice resin brown owl statute in one of the other general aisles. 

Anyway, @@[email protected]@ our TJMaxx had 2 sets of the witches bottles, two of which you bought and posted the pics of and so I had my eye out for them. Picked up a set for myself and thought to grab the missing bottle of Ravens Craft Witch Hazel for you if you don't find it. I can hold on to it for a little bit or return it but PM me either way. I was excited to find them there and thanks so much for posting your pic of them.

I went past the toy area and saw that now there was only one of the Star Wars Boba Fett helmets I had posted about on one of the threads left now on the shelf. Decided to get it before the last one was sold and I was saying "you waited too long". It's such nice quality and will add an old time Sci Fi realism to my alien theme which is beginning to round out nicely.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

At Lowes I got the 7.4ft air blown( yes inflatable) spider that turns its head. Didn't take a pic and couldn't find one but the model number 0348628. It's purple and black. looks cool to me. Made by Trick or Treat. $74.00 plus tax but hey, they only put out an endcap of Halloween at my Lowes and that's it. They only had two of these in stock so I grabbed it. BTw the check out guy was freakin' because he has acrophobia I believe that's what it is, people who are scared of spiders. He says that he can't even stand to look at the display. Funny how people react to fake Halloween props LOL. I guess if I had what he had I could understand.


----------



## witchymom

my eyes came today! YAY!


----------



## battygirl

Went back to Indiana for a visit and got some great goodies. Got the skull cake pan from Joannes for $20 with a Michael's coupon  I also got a ton of Halloween fabric on clearance and I plan on making Halloween quilt with some of it. 

I stopped by Old Time Pottery and found some colored glass mason jar tea light holders for $2.50 each and a bag of bones with skull for $10. I also picked up some small black and orange glass cups for our party for $1 each. I was very impressed with the bones especially the skull...if you have a store near you check it out. 

I got 2 large glass urns at an antique store for $13 when they where $50  I also grabbed some place mats and a table cloth.


----------



## battygirl

Here is a sign that I got at TJ Maxx for $10 and some fabric from Joannes.


----------



## Lazy D

*Just picked this skull up.*










Went to the dollar general to get wife some sewing needls seen that there was some halloween stuff ti scote so u picked this up for 3.50.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those Old Time Pottery bones and skull are nice! Too bad the store isn't in our area. Those are always great to have around for prop making too when you just need to give the impression of a skeleton underneath some torn clothing.


----------



## Zombiebxrs

very cool!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Omg I love those black and orange jars, battygirl!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Stopped into Michael's today and almost squealed with glee at the multiple aisles of goodies. They have beautiful high quailty frames made to look antique and if that wasn't enough it had the changing normal/horror images in them. The frame by itself was wonderful but to also have the portraits was such a steal at $13 - those pictures are pretty expensive by themselves! I so wanted to get one right then but I behaved myself and stuck to my budget


----------



## TK421

Lazy D said:


> Went to the dollar general to get wife some sewing needls seen that there was some halloween stuff ti scote so u picked this up for 3.50.





*Oh, lord. Did you lose a bet?*


----------



## battygirl

Thanks Ghost of Spookie and Miss Mandy!! 
Thanks to Ghost of Spookie's pics I need to find a Homegoods store soon or I just might bust


----------



## pumpkinspirit

I went to Big Lots an hour ago and they had more halloween stuff in the next aisle. I didn't know that I had taken out my memory card from my camera so I wasn't able to take pictures  but I'm going back tomorrow to take pics!


----------



## Lazy D

Darn phone. I ment I saw some halloween stuff out, so I picked up this skull.

but I am not a fan of the glitter crap.


----------



## natascha

I bought a Disco Mirror Ball and motor and 2 pin lights.....Time Travel is my theme this year..Go 70's


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Witchful Thinking said:


> Stopped into Michael's today and almost squealed with glee at the multiple aisles of goodies. They have beautiful high quailty frames made to look antique and if that wasn't enough it had the changing normal/horror images in them. The frame by itself was wonderful but to also have the portraits was such a steal at $13 - those pictures are pretty expensive by themselves! I so wanted to get one right then but I behaved myself and stuck to my budget


Did you use a coupon on the frame?


----------



## DeadTed

I got 6 of those $1.50 lanterns at Lowe's today.

I may pick up another half dozen - great, cheap, easy-to-alter lanterns!


----------



## Tannasgach

I love Old Time Pottery! I used to live near a store, now the closest one is an hour and a half away. Nice finds battygirl.


----------



## kingcoop80

just got my Ttrick R Treat sam figure off ebay. 21$


----------



## Shadowbat

kingcoop80 said:


> just got my Ttrick R Treat sam figure off ebay. 21$



The NECA figure?

I wish they would do a newer one.


----------



## kingcoop80

Yep the neca one.. I really wanted the one with 2 pumpkins but didint have enough on my paypal. Have u seen the viynel one that goes for like 250$ !? Pretty awesome but pretty expensive even for a horror figure collector like me lol


----------



## Shadowbat

kingcoop80 said:


> Yep the neca one.. I really wanted the one with 2 pumpkins but didint have enough on my paypal. Have u seen the viynel one that goes for like 250$ !? Pretty awesome but pretty expensive even for a horror figure collector like me lol


Yea. The price on those are rediculous. We need more Sam merchandise! lol


----------



## Spinechiller

Purchased a bunch of tombstones from Dollarama, this year they have a nice assortment of different styles.


----------



## tinafromidaho

witchymom said:


> my eyes came today! YAY!


what kind and size eyes did you get? I've been thinking of ordering some.


----------



## rosella_au

tlc102462 said:


> Rosella, what a shame - don't know what shipping would be to you, but Dollar Tree does have a bulk buy on their web site 60 birds for $60 - http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=crows&x=19&y=8 - maybe you could order them and have them shipped and then sell them in AUS for even $10 a piece, you may make some $$$ off of it!!! You get 60 in a box, but you could do a whole "Birds" movie scene and use them all up!!! Keep me posted!!!


Found out from Dollar Tree that they don't ship overseas  I guess I'll just have to live my bargain buying dreams vicariously through this thread some more hehe


----------



## tlc102462

rosella_au said:


> Found out from Dollar Tree that they don't ship overseas  I guess I'll just have to live my bargain buying dreams vicariously through this thread some more hehe


If you wanted, I could order them, pick them up and have them sent to you. Not sure what shipping would be, but I have a friend in AUS and it usually takes a couple of weeks w/ the slowest shipping. Let me know. Don't know if it would be dollar-wise to have them sent, not sure what savings you would have after paying shipping.


----------



## rosella_au

tlc102462 said:


> If you wanted, I could order them, pick them up and have them sent to you. Not sure what shipping would be, but I have a friend in AUS and it usually takes a couple of weeks w/ the slowest shipping. Let me know. Don't know if it would be dollar-wise to have them sent, not sure what savings you would have after paying shipping.


Thanks for the offer but found a seller on eBay selling 12.. with shipping works out to be about $3.50 each which is good in comparison to other aussie prices.
Just have to wait for my next pay week


----------



## tlc102462

Just FYI, Haunters - Horchow is having 25 to 30% off EVERYTHING TODAY - sale code TREASURE - - - and --- free shipping on $100 and up EMAILFS code - I Love the Katherine's Collection dolls and the witch was $110 off!!! Just in case anyone is interested!!


----------



## badgirl

[/IMG]










Picked up these two at my local thrift store for a couple of dollars each.....not normally my cup of tea, but will be perfect little decorations for my Bewitching Bash this year


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo I think those are by Jim Shore. Quite the steal at $2 each!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

rosella_au said:


> Thanks for the offer but found a seller on eBay selling 12.. with shipping works out to be about $3.50 each which is good in comparison to other aussie prices.
> Just have to wait for my next pay week



That's good to hear! I have several friends in AU & NZ, and I cringe every time I hear about the shipping rates they hang on you guys. It's just as bad on outgoing packages too. When I order from Global Gear in Knox, I'm like  when I see the shipping!


----------



## Guest

*What I bought today*

Thrift store: Halloween Cd and ceramic figurine
Big Lots :TOT light up bags and a lighted pumpkin


----------



## Faery_Tales

Today I'm not buying anything, but I do get to sift through my parent's garage and I get to take whatever I want for our apartment!!! Decorating is becoming a hassle for my parents in the past few years so I get to take all the good gory stuff and leave them all the cute stuff. Skulls and eyeballs and tombstones, oh my!


----------



## badgirl

MissMandy said:


> Oooo I think those are by Jim Shore. Quite the steal at $2 each!


They are indeed.... couldn't pass up a really good deal, and I figured I could always find someone to pass them along to if I decide not to use them


----------



## moonbaby345

misterhalloween said:


> Thrift store: Halloween Cd and ceramic figurine
> Big Lots :TOT light up bags and a lighted pumpkin


I really like that ceramic figurine.I gotta check out those thrift stores!


----------



## moonbaby345

badgirl said:


> They are indeed.... couldn't pass up a really good deal, and I figured I could always find someone to pass them along to if I decide not to use them


I have those on my Amazon wish list.You are lucky to have found those!


----------



## MissMandy

Today, I paid a visit to Target, Michael's and iParty. Target still has nada except for a few odds n ends in the dollar section. I grabbed those buckets (3 orange & 1 black), a 4 pk of black plastic bowls (thought it would be good for candy or munchies to scatter around the house for our party), the 'DANGER Restricted Area' sign, those little black gothic looking frames (they hold wallet sized pix) and 3 black plastic containers with handles (I thought these would be good for guests to put their votes in for the costume contest).

At Michael's, all I can show ya'll is that little bust (was 2.99). Everything else is top secret 

And at iParty, all I got were those pumpkin window clings and the remake Beistle cutouts. Oh and the pink bandana (it's for my costume)


----------



## Growler

Nice score! I hit Goodwill today and got a very large halloween serving/candy bowl and a tea light holder that throws a ghost shadow on the wall. Then I hit Bed and Body for some tea lights and Yankee Candle for a Boney Bunch item.


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Went to Sam's Club today and they had...Halloween lollipops, a plastic jar filled with Pretzels, and Halloween Wreaths


----------



## joossa

misterhalloween said:


> Thrift store: Halloween Cd and ceramic figurine
> Big Lots :TOT light up bags and a lighted pumpkin


Very nice!

If you don't mind.... how much was that awesome lighted Jack-O from Big Lots?

Thanks!


----------



## skullnbones

From my shopping on Saturday  more in my albums 

View attachment 18108

View attachment 18107


----------



## kingcoop80

*Look what I got from Hallmark*

So wifey got an email from Hallmark about new Halloween merch, so tonight we went in to take a look, and fell in love with Jim Shore figures. We picked up Jack and Sally figures, and a Hocus Pocus talking spell book, that we plan on filling with all the cards we receive from the card exchange  It was totally worth the 100 bill we dropped today, lol!


----------



## ter_ran

*Wow! i love them! It was definitely worth the $$$! Congrats on the great score! *


----------



## sneakykid

Oh for cuuuuuute!! Nice catch!


----------



## hallorenescene

batty girl, i love what you found
lazy, nice skull even though i'm not into glitter. lots love it though
bad girl, i think those are by jim shore as well. very nice and a steal for sure.
lady, those candles make me think of the movie...the tingler
mister, very sweet
mandy, i love cutouts, nice finds
skull, those gargoyle candle holders are sweet. and i wouldn't mind the sugar and creamer set either


----------



## Trinity1

I've seen those!!! They're amazing! I love the way you have them set up. Are you going to leave it like that?


----------



## rosella_au

Great buys... the spellbook is super cool


----------



## kallie

I love Jim Shore's Halloween figures. I really like his Christmas figures too. Great finds.


----------



## MissMandy

skullnbones said:


> From my shopping on Saturday  more in my albums
> 
> View attachment 18108
> 
> View attachment 18107



Ooooo I love the skull kitchen items!


----------



## kallie

*New stuff!!*

Eyes light up. I really love this guy!









Fiberoptic pumpkins came from goodwill. $3.50 each! I had a 50% off coupon from Michael's and got the tombstone. It had been 30 bucks. It heavy. Not one of those styrofoam deals.


----------



## blackfog

very nice indeed!


----------



## kallie

Does anyone know why when i copy the img. from photobucket my pics are always so darn big??


----------



## witchymom

you know, if you get tired of those, ill take em off your hands for you LOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom

i dont know but for 3.50 i would have grabbed them too!!!!!


----------



## creeeepycathy

great score!


----------



## creeeepycathy

awesome.


----------



## Guest

*Big Lots lighted Jack-O lantern*



joossa said:


> Very nice!
> 
> If you don't mind.... how much was that awesome lighted Jack-O from Big Lots?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry it was only $8.00 and the trick or treat lights were $10.00


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Jim shore has a jack figurine that matches the sally and tombstone figurine. I have them both. haha I am a huge jim shore collector.










I've been eyeballing the jack tea light holder! And the spell book is really neat!


----------



## Zombiebxrs

very nice looking on the table!


----------



## KATZILLA

Very, Very Cool...I'll have to pick up some of those too !


----------



## tamster

I gotta go to my Halmark store, I want that hocus pocus box, halmark have the greatest looking treat boxes that have sounds when opening it up


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

skullnbones said:


> From my shopping on Saturday  more in my albums
> 
> View attachment 18108
> 
> View attachment 18107



Love those Gargoyle candle holders! Very sweet!  Where did you get them, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CreepySpiders

I didn't pick this up (yet) but how cool are these salad servers?

http://www.worldmarket.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11620338


----------



## Spookilicious mama

skullnbones said:


> From my shopping on Saturday  more in my albums
> 
> View attachment 18108
> 
> View attachment 18107


*OMG Where on earth did you find all of these items? I must have those gargoyle candles and I love the skull sugar and creamer!!! Ooh so jealous...please share where you found everything.*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CreepySpiders said:


> I didn't pick this up (yet) but how cool are these salad servers?
> 
> http://www.worldmarket.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11620338



Pottery Barn and then Target offered these over the past two years. They make great servers. They are an aluminum based material and definitely you want to hand wash them (as World Market also mentions) so as not to change the finish on them (Also don't use an amonium based dish detergent on aluminum--I believe Dawn would be an example). The servers definitely set the mood on your table or buffet. Fun serveware item. 

BTW if you do pick them up, Boston Warehouse has a set of silver skeleton items for the table/kitchen that coordinates nicely with it. Lots of photos on the forum from last year's shopping thread. I know I have some pics in my 2009/2010 album as well. The BW collection is called The Bone Collector. Here's a link to their website: http://b2c.bwtc.com/store/holidays/halloween/bone-collector?limit=all. This is only a partial of what forum members have found in the stores.

HomeGoods, TJMaxx, Ross Dress For Success, Target sold various pieces of the collection last year and probably will carry again this Halloween


----------



## CreepySpiders

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Pottery Barn and then Target offered these over the past two years. They make great servers. They are an aluminum based material and definitely you want to hand wash them (as World Market also mentions) so as not to change the finish on them (Also don't use an amonium based dish detergent on aluminum--I believe Dawn would be an example). The servers definitely set the mood on your table or buffet. Fun serveware item.
> 
> BTW if you do pick them up, Boston Warehouse has a set of silver skeleton items for the table/kitchen that coordinates nicely with it. Lots of photos on the forum from last year's shopping thread. I know I have some pics in my 2009/2010 album as well. The BW collection is called The Bone Collector. Here's a link to their website: http://b2c.bwtc.com/store/holidays/halloween/bone-collector?limit=all. This is only a partial of what forum members have found in the stores.
> 
> HomeGoods, TJMaxx, Ross Dress For Success, Target sold various pieces of the collection last year and probably will carry again this Halloween


Thanks for the link GofS!! I am loving the "classy" bones =). Pottery Barn also has really cool appetizer plates
that i want want. They're $35 so Im waiting a bit.


----------



## badgirl

CreepySpiders said:


> I didn't pick this up (yet) but how cool are these salad servers?
> 
> http://www.worldmarket.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11620338


I bought the same ones at Target last year for $12.....they hold up great as long as you hand wash them


----------



## CreepySpiders

badgirl said:


> I bought the same ones at Target last year for $12.....they hold up great as long as you hand wash them


Thanks guys! You are saving me money and you know where saved money goes? It goes to more halloweeny stuff! =)


----------



## 22606

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I must have those gargoyle candles and I love the skull sugar and creamer!!! Ooh so jealous...please share where you found everything.*


You're not the only one I truly love the look of those gargoyle candleholders

Very nice items, everyone


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CreepySpiders said:


> Thanks guys! You are saving me money and you know where saved money goes? It goes to more halloweeny stuff! =)


BTW it's not a given that Target Will have them this year. I think they offered them last year in a silver and in a black finish....someone else might remember for sure.

In any event I wanted to mention that since World Market is carrying them this year, you might want to sign up for their online newsletter. They will be having a Friends and Family sale like last year or the previous year and I think everything you buy was so much percent off, like maybe 30-40%. The sales clerk said it was going to happen soon and i remember it occuring when halloween mdse was out. You needed to have their coupon though to take advantage of it. They have had some nice Halloween items in the past and their sale is a great time to save on them.


Checked back in the coupon discount area and the sale last year was on or about Oct 7 in case people were curious. Unfortunately no mention about the discount amount or any specifics but i remember it being pretty nice. I think they also had several sales before then in Aug or Sept.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Finally made it out to Big Lots today. They had tons of Halloween items, including screaming doormats (wasn't someone looking for those) and many lighted items.

I did go over to their garden clearance and bought some stauary for my cemetery. I need to "scare" them up, but I was pleased to find them and 75% off!

I also went over to Michaels and bought the last tombstone. Seems someone already cleared them out. (looking guilty)

And my departed couple prop from Grandin Road arrived today! It was a tangled up mess in the box, but I sat on the floor and solved the puzzle of wires, foam, and cloth. Their eyes are more like disco lights, but I'm happy there was no damage.


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, i love the owl too. it's his eyes that really grab you.
love the jack figure
and how can anyone resist those salad servers
pumpkin, i love those skellies


----------



## Zombiesmash

*HomeGoods and Lowe's*

Picked up these gargoyles today from HomeGoods. Not a glitter fan, but I am a fan of the color green, so I was sold on them.









Also picked up this owl I just couldn't leave behind at HomeGoods. Should work as a pet in the witch's lair. The mummy hand is from Lowe's and will go in the new tomb/mummy area I'm adding to the haunt this year.


----------



## skullnbones

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Love those Gargoyle candle holders! Very sweet!  Where did you get them, if you don't mind me asking?


I got them at a large craft store here called Quilted Bear....everything else in that store was a bust! but i saw these and fell in LOVE. I will look to see if there is a brand name and post it


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

skullnbones said:


> I got them at a large craft store here called Quilted Bear....everything else in that store was a bust! but i saw these and fell in LOVE. I will look to see if there is a brand name and post it



Awesome! Thanks


----------



## whichypoo

Love it all. need to get out and shop


----------



## sumrtym

Bought the same candle Pumpkinrot found....very detailed, found ONE at TJMaxx for $4.99.


----------



## skullnbones

whichypoo said:


> where did you get the skull sugar and creamer set ??


sorry i took so long to jump back in here whichypoo. i just message you as well. its been along day at work.

I found most of the skull stuff at a store called Tai Pan http://taipantrading.com/ 

the other is from Modern Display http://www.moderndisplay.com/Online-Shopping/Halloween-Decor/

i hope this helps! message me if you need more info. i am happy to help !

your close drive on up!


----------



## skullnbones

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Awesome! Thanks


The sticker says donmechanic.com. i tried to find them but couldnt. if i see them in another store i will let you know! they are heavy resin material if you find them. let me know if i can help


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love this owl from HomeGoods. I hadn't seen him before. Especially like the feather work.










And I wonder how many people will use this handsoap if put it in my powder room!










The soap was in the checkout area at HomeGoods.


----------



## whichypoo

skullnbones said:


> sorry i took so long to jump back in here whichypoo. i just message you as well. its been along day at work.
> 
> I found most of the skull stuff at a store called Tai Pan http://taipantrading.com/
> 
> the other is from Modern Display http://www.moderndisplay.com/Online-Shopping/Halloween-Decor/
> 
> i hope this helps! message me if you need more info. i am happy to help !
> 
> your close drive on up!


LOL hmmm hey honey ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Zombiesmash said:


> Picked up these gargoyles today from HomeGoods. Not a glitter fan, but I am a fan of the color green, so I was sold on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up this owl I just couldn't leave behind at HomeGoods. Should work as a pet in the witch's lair. The mummy hand is from Lowe's and will go in the new tomb/mummy area I'm adding to the haunt this year.


Zombiesmash, I love love the gargoyles. Do you mind me asking how much they were? Also, you might try brushing them firmly w maybe a whisk type broom. Some of the glitter should come off. They are too cool to be sparkly.


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, i'm not a fan of glitter either, but i like the pose and facial expressions on those gargoles. the hand and owl are cool too.
wow sum, that candle is very cool. it is very detailed
gos, cool owl. i have some spider soap like that. it's used very little.


----------



## Zombiesmash

CreepySpiders said:


> Zombiesmash, I love love the gargoyles. Do you mind me asking how much they were? Also, you might try brushing them firmly w maybe a whisk type broom. Some of the glitter should come off. They are too cool to be sparkly.


Only the eyes are glittery, and they're green, so I'm still debating as to whether I want to alter that or not. But, they were only $12.99 each. They aren't huge (about 10" tall).


----------



## CreepySpiders

I bought an owl at Ross yesterday. He is about 10 to 12 inches tall. They had a very limited selection.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Like your owl CreepySpiders. I've been in three local Ross' on a pretty routine basis and so far haven't seen him in any. Looks like a nice size. Can I ask how much he was and do you know what he's made of?


Zombiesmash, I saw your gargoyle yesterday when in HG. Great look.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Like your owl CreepySpiders. I've been in three local Ross' on a pretty routine basis and so far haven't seen him in any. Looks like a nice size. Can I ask how much he was and do you know what he's made of?
> 
> 
> Zombiesmash, I saw your gargoyle yesterday when in HG. Great look.


He is about, hhmmm, 10 inches tall and made of wood (i think). It was a killer deal. He was $6.99. The ross I went into was lame and they had like one of each item out. nothing remarkable. except my lovely owl =)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CreepySpiders said:


> He is about, hhmmm, 10 inches tall and made of wood (i think). It was a killer deal. He was $6.99. The ross I went into was lame and they had like one of each item out. nothing remarkable. except my lovely owl =)



Wow, that was a good deal for him. You really notice his feather detail. Hey, sometimes it only takes one prized purchase to make the trip to the store worth your time and driving. As for the "one of each", that's kind of typical. Sometimes I will find two of something like the drape panels I recently bought. Shoppers should be aware of this though. It's kind of typical for these discount-type of stores.

I'm going to keep an eye out for him. It seems like he might be okay to use outdoors although if it's wood, I'd risk some evening fog but probably not drizzle or rain. Thanks for the pic and info. I love owls and have some CDs with some owl tracks I'd like to take advantage of in my lawn haunt.


----------



## ErikaW

I found two of these lights yesterday at a goodwill store for $3.00 each. Also found some lanterns and not sure what the last thing is supposed to be. It looks like someone took some wire and led lights shrink wrapped them onto some wire and covered it up in brown flower tape(not sure what the tape is called). 

Not sure what i am going to do with the wooden lights yet. Any ideas would be great! As for the unknown thing i might take it apart and use the lights unless i find something to do with it the way it is.


----------



## Si-cotik

ErikaW said:


> I found two of these lights yesterday at a goodwill store for $3.00 each. Also found some lanterns and not sure what the last thing is supposed to be. It looks like someone took some wire and led lights shrink wrapped them onto some wire and covered it up in brown flower tape(not sure what the tape is called).
> 
> Not sure what i am going to do with the wooden lights yet. Any ideas would be great! As for the unknown thing i might take it apart and use the lights unless i find something to do with it the way it is.


looks like they tried to make light up tree decoration....put it in a mossy pot and let the tips glow....looks like it to me anyway


----------



## Howlatthemoon

CreepySpiders said:


> I bought an owl at Ross yesterday. He is about 10 to 12 inches tall. They had a very limited selection.






LOVE that owl!!


----------



## Red

ErikaW said:


> I found two of these lights yesterday at a goodwill store for $3.00 each. Also found some lanterns and not sure what the last thing is supposed to be. It looks like someone took some wire and led lights shrink wrapped them onto some wire and covered it up in brown flower tape(not sure what the tape is called).
> 
> Not sure what i am going to do with the wooden lights yet. Any ideas would be great! As for the unknown thing i might take it apart and use the lights unless i find something to do with it the way it is.


I've seen those "tree" figured LED lights before! They're meant to be pathway markers. I seen them (they're meant to be Christmas decorations, as they sold them in November/December) at Costco a few years ago. I believe the tips light up to be a cold blue/white colour!

EDIT: Found a picture of how they're to be set up (Could only find the white ones)
http://www.qvcuk.com/ukdetail/ViewOptions.aspx?viewOption=Enlarge&item=759161&country=UK


----------



## witchymom

i dont know where im going to put these... but this is what i got today (besides dollar tree stuff)


----------



## 22606

These are from my trip to Dollar Tree. I was surprised to see fencing there, and I couldn't resist buying some for that price. The other is a centerpiece (flexible wire with metallic skulls attached). I bought more, but I thought those were the best to share pics of.


----------



## mommyto3

I bought those same skull fences - I saw them at DT last year and when I went back to get them, they were all gone. I wasn't going to pass those suckers up again!!


----------



## witchymom

just came back from dollar general and they are in the process of putting out stuff!!!!!!!! 

i grabbed orange lights (SO hard to come by around my area!!)
mini strobe lights
a giant spider
Stickers!!!


----------



## Growler

Just bought me two tickets to the twin city Zombie Crawl! It will be our first time going so I bought the discounted tickets going on right now for both cities. Great deal but, very limited.


----------



## CreepySpiders

I picked up this haunted light up candelabra at Walgreens today for $7.99. I saw it on buycostumes.com for $19.99 =)
I'm not buying stuff this year. Under $10 doesn't count, right? RIGHT? ;-)
http://www.buycostumes.com/Haunted-Candelabra/801592/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## mommyto3

WOW $7.99?! That's a great deal! I agree, under $10 definitely doesn't count


----------



## seelie8504

I got these things in the last few days or so: 










Mosaic pumpkin scented candle from Kohl's










Woodwick Pumpkin scented candle from Hallmark










Pumpkin S&P Shakers from Hallmark










Super cool glittery tree/candle holder from Ross. 

I think I might be good on candles for awhile LOL


----------



## sumrtym

They've got a similar tree at HomeGoods with a spider and between a couple branches and a few bats as well. Candle holders are purple instead of orange, and there's a bit of silver glitter on the bats / spider (not covered, just a bit scattered on them), otherwise it's plain black.


----------



## 22606

CreepySpiders said:


> I picked up this haunted light up candelabra at Walgreens today for $7.99. I saw it on buycostumes.com for $19.99 =)
> I'm not buying stuff this year. Under $10 doesn't count, right? RIGHT? ;-)


Any way to justify a purchase, huh? Really, that is a great price for the candelabra



seelie8504 said:


> Super cool glittery tree/candle holder from Ross.


I like the candleholder a great deal. Very nice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CreepySpiders, nice find at Walgreens on that candelabra, what does the Try Me button do? 

While at TJMaxx I picked up a package of 96 mini treat paper liners that were Martha Stewart Halloween. 1.69. Had two designs on them--a spider design and a raven. Also picked up her rolling pin rings that help you form an even rolling thickness that I'll use this year for my halloween sugar cookies, 3.99. 

I also saw some Martha Stewart Halloween garland when I was there too. Not a lot of her merchandise but I liked the two things I bought. Hopefully more will come in.


----------



## sumrtym

More fall than Halloween. Kohl's had their fall items 55% off (guess it must be almost over, huh, on to Christmas....). Picked this up for ~$16 (had a $10 off $10 so was actually $5 and change). It's copper painted tin and has the glass insert for it for a candle. Sorry for the poor quality of the picture....it's MUCH more attractive in person and without the camera glaring on the two wicks from the candle I put in it. Using an orange mango candle, the bottom pumpkin looks nicely red and then transitions to orange / yellow as you go up the vine & leaves.


----------



## MissMandy

CreepySpiders said:


> I picked up this haunted light up candelabra at Walgreens today for $7.99. I saw it on buycostumes.com for $19.99 =)
> I'm not buying stuff this year. Under $10 doesn't count, right? RIGHT? ;-)
> http://www.buycostumes.com/Haunted-Candelabra/801592/ProductDetail.aspx



That really is an awesome deal! I've always wanted candelabras, but they always seemed over priced to me. I will definately be getting these! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## hallorenescene

creepy, that's a nice candlabra. and no, anything under $20.00 DOESN'T COUNT


----------



## joossa

Hit the Dollar Tree today again. They brought out some more stuff!


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo that rat is pretty dang good for DT. And I need some rats! Thanks for sharing


----------



## joossa

MissMandy said:


> Oooo that rat is pretty dang good for DT. And I need some rats! Thanks for sharing


They also had 3 different types of crows:

-Some with wings to the side (tucked in) and looking ahead.
-Some with wings spread out and looking ahead.
-Some with wings to the side (tucked in) and head looking to the side.


----------



## moonbaby345

MissMandy said:


> That really is an awesome deal! I've always wanted candelabras, but they always seemed over priced to me. I will definately be getting these! Thanks so much for sharing


I've alway's wanted a candelabra too but never could afford it,until now.Hopefully my Walgreens will have it.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I picked up a few small things today - mostly "cling" decorations; a toilet cover, another door cover for my restroom. This was GREAT last year - no one had to ask which door led to the restroom. AND . . . . EVIL CLOWN CAR WINDOW CLINGS!!! Last year I had skeletons. When I saw the clown I had to have a few! Another way cool thing I bought was some glowing blacklight water dyes. I'd purchased highlighters to drain, but when jenscats shared the link about these dyes, I jumped on it and ordered a basic pack. Can't wait until they arrive!


----------



## blueczarina

unfortunately a lot of stores in my town don't have all of their Halloween/ Fall up yet, but here is something cool i picked up at Michaels the other day. its this flameless tea light candle holder. it has this sort of gothic, Neo- Baroque vibe to it. the back of the skull comes off to put the candle in.


----------



## chop shop

Thats a good one bluczarina^^^I'd have grabbed that too!


----------



## blueczarina

it is awesome looking. its unfortunate you can't put regular tea light candles in it, but it makes a great statue even without a candle. Michaels has some nice, kind of elegant looking skull stuff this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

giggle, i love all your clings. where did you get them? 
blue that is a cool candle holder.


----------



## tlc102462

blueczarina said:


> unfortunately a lot of stores in my town don't have all of their Halloween/ Fall up yet, but here is something cool i picked up at Michaels the other day. its this flameless tea light candle holder. it has this sort of gothic, Neo- Baroque vibe to it. the back of the skull comes off to put the candle in.
> 
> Just as a thought - I bought these from QVC, they are votive candles, battery operated wI have a bunch of candle stuff already, maybe you could use it. It's item # H167274, link is below. They last forever w/ a battery!!!
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx?view=2&app=detail&params=item^H167274,frames^y,from^se,cm_scid^isrc,cm_ssi^Item:%20H167274&cm_re=PAGE-_-SEARCH-_-H167274


----------



## tlc102462

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx?view=2&app=detail&params=item^H167274,frames^y,from^se,cm_scid^isrc,cm_ssi^Item:%20H167274&cm_re=PAGE-_-SEARCH-_-H167274


----------



## MissMandy

joossa said:


> They also had 3 different types of crows:
> 
> -Some with wings to the side (tucked in) and looking ahead.
> -Some with wings spread out and looking ahead.
> -Some with wings to the side (tucked in) and head looking to the side.





I actually bought 20 of these crows in the group buy that was going on about a month ago


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> Oooo that rat is pretty dang good for DT. And I need some rats! Thanks for sharing


Yesterday, a woman came up to me and was going to ask a question about something as I was handling a couple of the rats, since she mistook me for one of the employees Apparently, I have a very distinct way of doing things from all my years of working retail, plus she said that I looked 'professional' (school sure paid off, didn't it?)



joossa said:


> They also had 3 different types of crows:
> 
> -Some with wings to the side (tucked in) and looking ahead.
> -Some with wings spread out and looking ahead.
> -Some with wings to the side (tucked in) and head looking to the side.


I have seen two types, not three (maybe some Dollar Trees have more variety than others). If anyone intends to purchase the crows, make certain to examine them thoroughly, as many have at least some sort of defect (I know, I know... Don't expect the world for a dollar).


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Garthgoyle said:


> Yesterday, a woman came up to me and was going to ask a question about something as I was handling a couple of the rats, since she mistook me for one of the employees Apparently, I have a very distinct way of doing things from all my years of working retail, plus she said that I looked 'professional' (school sure paid off, didn't it?)
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen two types, not three (maybe some Dollar Trees have more variety than others). If anyone intends to purchase the crows, make certain to examine them thoroughly, as many have at least some sort of defect (I know, I know... Don't expect the world for a dollar).


This is so true! After spending, I don't know maybe 15 minutes looking threw these crows to find ones that looked decent, I just gave up on them. Will look at another Dollar store to see if they have any decent ones. Yes it's the Dollar store but come on some of their other stuff looks pretty decent sometimes. I wouldn't give a penny for any of those crows yesterday lol


----------



## sikntwizted

Kinda fired up. My local Lowe's has their Halloween stuff out.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I didn't buy it but my sister surprised me with a Scary Flying Ghost, a Gemmy Shaking Spirit, two black glitter skulls(their good sized) and two sheets of window clings she knew I wanted. She got it all Dollar General. I couldn't believe it when I flipped over the Shaking Spirit to pop in batteries and saw Gemmy on the bottom. Oh and both of the ghost props sound great. The flying ghost is like a FCG I think and is over 2 feet high. The Gemmy prop is 30" high! Dollar General is having a sale today. If you have the coupon from a receipt or you can print one off of the Dollar General website. You spend $25 or more and save $5.


----------



## sookie

I bought a lot of new stuff yesterday. Went to Michaels and Garden Ridge. Found some new things for my Halloween village and some candles from Michaels. And a very cool full moon that sits above my graveyard for my village. Some cool wooden books that will be great on my fireplace display. And a Grim Reaper along with some figures for the scenes. 

At Garden Ridge I found the coolest 4' great pumpkin his eyes light up red and he hangs from the porch. I love that one! Got some pumpkin lanterns that are very cool for the trees. A couple light up ghosts. Very happy with what I found so far.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky girl, you got the best kind of deal, free, and good stuff to boot
sookie, does sound like you found some fun items


----------



## RCIAG

Bought these guys at Home Goods last nite. Next to them is the little tealight Frankie from Bath & Body Works.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/newpurchasesfromhomegoo.jpg/

Crap, I can't figure out how to put up pics on this new place! Off to check it out!!


----------



## dippedstix

I hit a different Michaels today and the had a big assortment of Martha Stewart decorations. I picked up an awesome banner and wanted so much more!! There were craft items, baking items, decorations, it was hard to contain myself!! I also got a large roll of craft paper in black for 1.49 on clearance, along with an orange charger plate that's going to look great on my dessert table. 

I also went to Kirklands and picked up a couple of banners that stake in the ground along with a really cool cupcake stand that was on clearance. I had a gift card that I had been holding onto since Mothers day. It felt good to get all that and didn't have to pay anything! 

Next on the list was a large Dollar tree where I got some really cute cut outs of birds and cats. They also had a black spooky tree made of light cardboard (I think Michaels had these last yr) that was black and I think glittery. What a deal for a buck. Very happy with what I got today!


----------



## hallorenescene

rciac, those are retro cool. i love them
dip, you did get some nice items. good going


----------



## CreepySpiders

Ghost of Spookie said:


> CreepySpiders, nice find at Walgreens on that candelabra, what does the Try Me button do?
> 
> While at TJMaxx I picked up a package of 96 mini treat paper liners that were Martha Stewart Halloween. 1.69. Had two designs on them--a spider design and a raven. Also picked up her rolling pin rings that help you form an even rolling thickness that I'll use this year for my halloween sugar cookies, 3.99.
> 
> I also saw some Martha Stewart Halloween garland when I was there too. Not a lot of her merchandise but I liked the two things I bought. Hopefully more will come in.


The candles light up and flicker  not so bright but it still looks very cool.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Garthgoyle said:


> Any way to justify a purchase, huh? Really, that is a great price for the candelabra
> 
> 
> 
> So far it's worked for me! Owl was 6.99, small crow was1., large crow 9.99 hahaha I'm so good!


----------



## dippedstix

This Storybook Reaper at Lillian Vernon looks interesting. Has anyone purchased him? Oh, I see now it's not available until 9/1

http://www.lillianvernon.com/Product/StorybookReaper


----------



## Si-cotik

I thought about it and I've actually seen him cheaper elsewhere....but I don't know. Would also like to know if someone else has purchased him and what they thought.


----------



## halloween71

kingcoop80 said:


> So wifey got an email from Hallmark about new Halloween merch, so tonight we went in to take a look, and fell in love with Jim Shore figures. We picked up Jack and Sally figures, and a Hocus Pocus talking spell book, that we plan on filling with all the cards we receive from the card exchange  It was totally worth the 100 bill we dropped today, lol!


That is a cool haul!!!


----------



## halloween71

CreepySpiders said:


> I didn't pick this up (yet) but how cool are these salad servers?
> 
> http://www.worldmarket.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11620338


Love them!!!


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Love this owl from HomeGoods. I hadn't seen him before. Especially like the feather work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder how many people will use this handsoap if put it in my powder room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The soap was in the checkout area at HomeGoods.


I love that soap.I wish I had a homegoods near me.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Just ordered the 3 spider larva balls from Grandin Road! We also got the Free Shipping with them so definitely a BIG PLUS!


----------



## osenator

I got from Lowes the skeleton in a cage and 2 more Micheal Skeletons and a few items from Dollarama.


----------



## Wrench

Several black envelopes and glow-in-the-dark screen printing inks for cards for the card exchange.


----------



## jenscats5

Soooooo, while I was out shopping today for my Secret Reaper......BWHAHAAHAHAHAAAA!!! I'm not telling what I got you!! I got a few things for myself.....Of course!! 

Couple blood-clings & rats from DT:










Found my "things" that grow in water at Michael's and a set of "horror teeth"....used my 20% off Rewards "coupon."










Had a Yankee Candle coupon....$10 off a $25 purchase, so got some "dripping blood" taper candles & a skeleton hand candle holder:


----------



## jenscats5

So YESTERDAY I went shopping for my Secret Reaper & didn't find anything cool for them, but did find cool things for me.....

Had a 50% off coupon from AC Moore, got an apothecary jar for $5.00....it's not very big, so glad I had a coupon...










From Big Lots.....set of 2 dish towels & a purple-lighted garland that's battery operated & LED - the lights are BRIGHT! Still cool....










From Marshall's/Home Goods.....the box that looks empty is a silicone vampire-teeth ice cube tray....very neat! I had already filled it & stuck it in the freezer by the time I took the pic...


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Surprisingly the nearest Party City has half of their Halloween merchandise up. This is what I bought









I think I may use this Jack mask as a porch light cover.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cool stuff guys. 

BTW Dollar Tree has a number of the grow animals. HomeGoods/TJMaxx has Yankee Candle and another brand I think of the dripping candles. HG were white with red inside, TJs might have been a different color but not sure. Think they were both something like 3.99 for set of 2 tapers. 

I've been waiting for HG to get the vampire teeth in. Love Fred and Friends products. Didn't see the vampire teeth discounted anywhere last year because I think they were too new. I do have a Marshalls I could check but it's a bit more of a drive. What were they selling the teeth for @[email protected]?

Like that Jack Skellington head too.


----------



## jenscats5

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cool stuff guys.
> 
> BTW Dollar Tree has a number of the grow animals. HomeGoods/TJMaxx has Yankee Candle and another brand I think of the dripping candles. HG were white with red inside, TJs might have been a different color but not sure. Think they were both something like 3.99 for set of 2 tapers.
> 
> I've been waiting for HG to get the vampire teeth in. Love Fred and Friends products. Didn't see the vampire teeth discounted anywhere last year because I think they were too new. I do have a Marshalls I could check but it's a bit more of a drive. What were they selling the teeth for @[email protected]?
> 
> Like that Jack Skelington head too.


My DT's near me (and Toys R Us) didn't have any of the grow animals....I was terribly vexed till I saw them at Michaels! LOL Didn't see the dripping candles at Marshall's/Home Goods while I was there yesterday at all - my store seems kind of "junky." 

That 1 pack of teeth I got was only $1.00 at Michael's!!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Thanks for the heads-up on that Jack mask, Wicked Vampyre! I'll have to be on the look out for it when they re-open our new super sized Great Party next month. Do you mind me asking how much it was? I have the full vinyl head mask and it's impossible for it to keep a round shape when wearing it, so this would be perfect.


----------



## MissMandy

Today I grabbed more creepy cloth and webs from DT. Also got some of those silhouettes and the same rats that jenscat got. Stopped at Micheal's AGAIN and grabbed a couple of things for my victim  BTW, Michael's has those grow in water brains, hands, feet, etc. They're only 1.00 each. Look for them on end caps. They also had grow in water ghosts, black cats, bats and spiders...also a 1.00 each.


----------



## hallorenescene

jenscat, i love the ice cube tray and the grow in water skellys.
wicked, those tatoos are wicked, i like! had that jack mask will opt well as mask or cover


----------



## sumrtym

dippedstix said:


> This Storybook Reaper at Lillian Vernon looks interesting. Has anyone purchased him? Oh, I see now it's not available until 9/1
> 
> http://www.lillianvernon.com/Product/StorybookReaper


You made me look at the site. Shame on you. 

Is it just me or are these some of the best little treat bags you've seen for tots?
http://www.lillianvernon.com/Category/TreatBags

They even personalize them up to 12 characters.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Yesterday, Ghouliet & I ran around and got stuff for our Secret Reaper as well as for the card exchange... so no pictures of that stuff, but I did splurge and buy myself these awesome spider knee socks at Joann's. Mom had a coupon, so I got them for 40% off!










And today we found ourselves all the way out in the middle of nowhere west valley... at a Big Lots. We STILL haven't found a second column... but we did find some other stuff that we ended up grabbing. 



















We're plotting to tweak the ghost a little so it's less comical and more spooky.


----------



## jenscats5

Lil Ghouliette said:


> And today we found ourselves all the way out in the middle of nowhere west valley... at a Big Lots. We STILL haven't found a second column... but we did find some other stuff that we ended up grabbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're plotting to tweak the ghost a little so it's less comical and more spooky.


I saw that ghost at my Big Lots!! Looked silly, so post up how you guys tweak it!


----------



## nicnacnikki

*Edgar Allen poe*

I found all this homemade Edgar allen Poe stuff on eBay and absolutely had to have it. It came in the mail today and I decided it was time to start decorating.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Yesterday, Ghouliet & I ran around and got stuff for our Secret Reaper as well as for the card exchange... so no pictures of that stuff, but I did splurge and buy myself these awesome spider knee socks at Joann's. Mom had a coupon, so I got them for 40% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today we found ourselves all the way out in the middle of nowhere west valley... at a Big Lots. We STILL haven't found a second column... but we did find some other stuff that we ended up grabbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're plotting to tweak the ghost a little so it's less comical and more spooky.


I have this ghost and he is pretty cool! His moan is real loud !


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

jenscats5 said:


> I saw that ghost at my Big Lots!! Looked silly, so post up how you guys tweak it!


It is silly, I had the reaper version of it. But it's awesome to hack, and put a wig head on w/ a fcg style dressing. I'll get mine out this coming weekend and put it out for show & tell.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> It is silly, I had the reaper version of it. But it's awesome to hack, and put a wig head on w/ a fcg style dressing. I'll get mine out this coming weekend and put it out for show & tell.


That is EXACTLY what we were planning on doing with ours.  I'd love to see a picture of yours!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Lil Ghoulette: You got RIPPED OFF!!! 
Dollar General is $10
I got it at walgreens for 2.49 after the 2009 season


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

What have you guys got from Dollar General & Dollar Tree
I got:
6 Brains
2 Livers
2 Hearts
2 Spider Webs
6 Feet
7 Hands
2 Bloody Glass
2 packs of fingers
1 bloody splattered window clings
2 crows
3 packs of creepy cloth


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Im thinking about getting the caged skeleton from lowes for next year 50% off along with 2 zombie hands
Zombie Hand $6.49
Zombie Hand $6.49
Animated Caged Skeleton $24.99
Mr. Bone Jangles $6.49


----------



## stephy12

I have gotton at the dollar tree 
1 liver
1 brain
1 kidney
1 foot
1 hand
1 pack of fingers
1 lil skeleton dude
2 creepy cloths
2 bloody cloths
2 crows


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Lil Ghouliette said:


> That is EXACTLY what we were planning on doing with ours.  I'd love to see a picture of yours!



Kk, will do! I was going to pull it out anyway to install some green led ping pong ball eyes (ran out of time last year, as usual working up until the very last moment!). Btw, the bell shaped housing has a little fittment issue, but I'm splitting my wig head so you can see how I worked around it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Needing to make some more monster mud tonight, I went out looking for the cheapest mismatching paint I could find. (since I don't care what color the MM is, as I paint it anyway)

Didn't expect to find 5 gallons of black/dark grey paint for $10. "Dark Coalmine", to be exact.


----------



## liuoliveira

I Buy lot Plywood Sheets •Plywood •Plywood •Plywood •Plywood


----------



## sweetdiggity

I picked up another small gravestone statue thing from Dollar Tree yesterday. It's the one that says RIP on it and has a reaper wrapped around the front. Super cool. I also got a foam gravestone with a skull and crossbones on it.


----------



## badgirl

Hit some stores picking up things for my Secret Reaper gift (and myself!). Michaels, Home Depot, and the Dollar Tree: The Halloween Trinity!


----------



## october31

my liquid latex & coagulated blood gel stuff came in the mail today


----------



## Shadowbat

While in Lowes I grabbed a couple of those lanterns that people have been buying. $2.25! Cant beat that.


----------



## Si-cotik

http://www.abcdistributing.com/Hous...ush&fm=leftnav&categoryId=cat51798&navCount=0

got this in mail today. My mom bought it for me


----------



## tlc102462

Si-cotik said:


> http://www.abcdistributing.com/Hous...ush&fm=leftnav&categoryId=cat51798&navCount=0
> 
> got this in mail today. My mom bought it for me


What a NICE MOM!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## tlc102462

Si-cotik said:


> http://www.abcdistributing.com/Hous...ush&fm=leftnav&categoryId=cat51798&navCount=0
> 
> got this in mail today. My mom bought it for me


i just ordered them - they are great - love them and love your mom too!!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

MGOBLUENIK The Jack mask cost $5.99


----------



## SimplyJenn

Si-cotik! thanks for mentioning ABC. I totally forgot about them. My grandmother used to get stuff from them all the time.


----------



## Savage Night

Fabric for our skelly mermaid's tail, a pound of green glittler and glue to attach fabric and glitter. I'm just about beside myself, as is my little grandson. We can't wait for Halloween, but there's still so much to do! Yesterday, my grumpy old man glued the foliage on the pool (where the mer-skelly and her ukelele guy will float). Still trying to find a pig skeleton that doesn't cost more than my first car--we really need it for the luau.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I have pig blowmolds (used them in my pirate haunt). Have you look for any of those? Might be cheaper.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

My wife and I went over to Michaels and nabbed one of the skeletons in a bag and nice skull candle holder. We're going back for some spookytown stuff soon.

I'm having trouble finding info. on the lanterns everyone is buying at Lowes. Could someone post a link for me? Thanks


----------



## sumrtym

Made another run to the bane of my existance, Homegoods. Last time was there was Saturday. They were looking mighty picked over with 1/2 empty shelves (again), but they did have the vampire tombstone I saw Ghost of Spookie post early on, but nothing I was after yet again. However, getting ready to leave, the S.O. said she saw more stuff on a couple carts. I asked her where, and she guided me to them. They didn't have much Halloween on them, but one did have two of those pumpkins with bat shaped eyes / mouth that have a color changing LED in them. Now, they look kinda creepy, but she surprised me by saying "That's kinda cool". From her, that's as big an endorsement as I'm likely to get on a Halloween item so I brought one home!

Maybe this means I'll eventually see that witch candle holder and the headless horseman statues yet.


----------



## dippedstix

Stopped in at Lowes and Walgreens today and found nothing but school supplies and summer seasonal stuff. Guess they are waiting til Sept to put stuff out.


----------



## sumrtym

Purchased a primitive jack o'lantern on a black stand with hat and bow tie, as well as a wrought iron pumpkin that just is made up of the up / down pumpkin seam lines with curly scrolls of iron every so often. Has an iron stem and a large opening at the bottom for being placed around a large stand up candle. Makes a good centerpiece for a table since you can still see through it. 

Not Halloween related, but while I was at the store, I saw a probably 3 foot high rooster in the tall skinny style wearing a fancy outfit and riding pants / boots with metal cane and a gold monocle with dangling chain attached running from it down to his vest. I couldn't resist so it's now a parents Christmas gift since they have quite a few rooster / chicken decorations. Might not be their style, I don't know, but I cracked up on seeing it.


----------



## ErikaW

Got these 3 for .40 cents each at Liquidation world reg 3.99 each.







Got this at Goodwill for 5.00







Found this at a thrift store for 2.00

got some PVC and ABS pipes for FREE and some fabric for FREE as well as some small motors for FREE. I love freecycle it's amazing for finding things for free.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

(Apologies for the slightly blurry cellphone pic.  )

These arrived today. Had ordered them online from K-Mart last week. Each is approx. 9", with a C7 lightbulb. As I have a significant backlog of foam pumpkins that I want to carve this year (after not having had time to carve anything during the previous two years), they'll be a nice, easy way of re-populating my pumpkin patch. Plus, they're kid-friendly.

Think that I'll switch out the clear C7 for a ceramic orange bulb though.


----------



## katshead42

Bought some stuff for my victim and some stuff for me today.  If felt good to see shelves with Halloween goodies.


----------



## moonbaby345

ErikaW said:


> View attachment 82810
> Got these 3 for .40 cents each at Liquidation world reg 3.99 each.
> 
> View attachment 82812
> Got this at Goodwill for 5.00
> 
> View attachment 82813
> Found this at a thrift store for 2.00
> 
> got some PVC and ABS pipes for FREE and some fabric for FREE as well as some small motors for FREE. I love freecycle it's amazing for finding things for free.


Those bust were a steal for 40 cents each and that candle holder is really cool!I wish we had a Liquidation World in the US


----------



## printersdevil

The grow in water things are not with the Halloween stuff at Dollar Tree. They are in the toy section.


----------



## Halloween Scream

Proud of myself that I remembered to purchase the long 24" black lights this year before they sold out ($10.95 at WalMart)! I bought two new ones today to up the "glow factor" of the Halloween party


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo thanks for the heads up on those black lights, HS! I sure hope my walmart has em that cheap!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Looky what I bought at Bed, Bath & Beyond...


----------



## osenator

I just scored her for 50$! Will go pick her up after work! Plan to turn her into a SILENT HILL NURSE!!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

that is a totally awesome mannequin, I am so ooooooo jealous, post pics of the new nurse...............


----------



## madame_mcspanky

Osenator, love the artsy mannequin! What a great find great find.

Here is what I got today:










Headless horseman is from Marshalls and the skull/crossbone tablecloth is from Big Lots.


----------



## ajbanz

OOOOOO!!!! I soooo want that Headless Horseman. He is awesome.!!!! (grabs purse to head to Marshalls)


----------



## mementomori

I went to Big Lots and bought the lightning strobe. I am turning right around and taking it back. It cycles through several different spooky sounds and there is no way to have it play just one. Save your money and don't get it unless you like it to do that. However they also have these things with light up motorized eyes that go back and forth that are cool, there is a skull, pirate and pumpkin those are pretty neat.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

ajbanz said:


> OOOOOO!!!! I soooo want that Headless Horseman. He is awesome.!!!! (grabs purse to head to Marshalls)


Get it, girl! It's $12.99- not too bad.


----------



## ajbanz

madame_mcspanky said:


> Get it, girl! It's $12.99- not too bad.


Got him!!!!! Plus a few other things. Had my hands full.


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, i love the mannequin. the way it is painted up is great. it could be a tatoo lady in a circus theme and other stuff. very good price on it
madame, very nice horseman. is it made of pewter? i love the look


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

madame_mcspanky said:


> Osenator, love the artsy mannequin! What a great find great find.
> 
> Here is what I got today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headless horseman is from Marshalls and the skull/crossbone tablecloth is from Big Lots.


That headless horseman is soooo cool! I've been stalking my local TJ Maxx hoping they would get it since I saw him in the TJ Maxx/Home Goods thread, with no luck!


----------



## sumrtym

Another day, another trip to HomeGoods. Again, nothing I was looking for but I did buy the last 6' banner made out of felt black cats and pumpkins for using on the fireplace this year for $7.99. It matches my pumpkins / black cat items. Still no sign of the main things, and the department head for that area said she hasn't seen any of them either.


----------



## Morbiddious

*Time is Running Out*

Just picked up my casket today. Perfect for my bar.


----------



## tlc102462

Morbiddious said:


> Just picked up my casket today. Perfect for my bar.
> 
> View attachment 83109
> 
> View attachment 83110


Totally jealous and loving that coffin to DEATH!!!!


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Wow! Nice Haul, Morbiddious !! Gorgeous coffin.


----------



## msgatorslayer

I bought a candy tray at Goodwill today. It's 3 part, and it's clear, skulls in the middle, and it looks like it bleeds. It was only $3 and since Goodwill now has just as many new things as used they should be in other stores as well.

I window shopped at Michael's but didn't buy anything. The things I was interested in aren't on sale so I'll have to go back with coupons.


----------



## hallorenescene

morbid, that coffin is georgous. you got a fine find


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Just ordered 200 LED tea lights...


we's gonna have a few pumpkins this year.


----------



## Deadna

CreepySpiders said:


> Looky what I bought at Bed, Bath & Beyond...


WOW...how big is it and how much please


----------



## sumrtym

Deadna said:


> WOW...how big is it and how much please


http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=18404869


----------



## kittyvibe

Twilight fans heads up! Dollar Tree had these collectible metal raised design tins with 4 hardcover 96 page journals inside, each one with the different book covers from twilight. On the back it said USA retail $25. Got 3 of them for $1 each for best costume prizes and family xmas gifts. My puter is bad atm so I cant upload pics, grr


----------



## tlc102462

kittyvibe said:


> Twilight fans heads up! Dollar Tree had these collectible metal raised design tins with 4 hardcover 96 page journals inside, each one with the different book covers from twilight. On the back it said USA retail $25. Got 3 of them for $1 each for best costume prizes and family xmas gifts. My puter is bad atm so I cant upload pics, grr


would have loved to have seen pics!!!


----------



## sumrtym

HomeGoods trip again....the bat topped obelisk that reads "Welcome" (might not keep, we'll see), one of the ****** sided metal lanterns with frosted glass sides this one showing a black cat and pumpkins in an outdoor scene, and a made in Italy hand-painted and glittered ornate Mardi Gras style jester mask in black & gold with adjustable jester hat tips (thanks to metal wires inside each part) each topped with jingle bells. The "made in Italy" hand painted Mardi Gras masks we have been getting in are simply INCREDIBLE at $15-$30 each (this one was $24.99). I wish I could take you a good picture of this. See the merchandise thread for some more descriptions of others I have seen.


----------



## Deadna

sumrtym said:


> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=18404869


Thanks much...didn't realize it was THE cake pan I have been looking for


----------



## GobbyGruesome

I think Michael's carries that same cake pan - no clue how much, but they've got a 40% coupon off this week.


----------



## sumrtym

GobbyGruesome said:


> I think Michael's carries that same cake pan - no clue how much, but they've got a 40% coupon off this week.


 Joann's does I know and frequently has the same coupons. If don't have either and sticking with BB&B, don't forget the 20% coupon.


----------



## Minakitty

GobbyGruesome said:


> I think Michael's carries that same cake pan - no clue how much, but they've got a 40% coupon off this week.


Indeed they do. We just saw it last night (and I thought "Hey-someone posted that!"). I cannot remember how much it was either but not terribly expensive, and especially not after the 40% coupon that came by email yesterday.


----------



## Kymmm

I'm so excited! I bought this at Big Lots on clearance! She's a little over 3 feet tall and will look great in my cemetery!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Kymmm said:


> I'm so excited! I bought this at Big Lots on clearance! She's a little over 3 feet tall and will look great in my cemetery!!
> 
> View attachment 83380


NICE Score!  How much did that set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## battygirl

The cake skull cake pan is around $34.95 but this week Michael's has a coupon for 50% off bake ware so look for that instead of the 40% off regular coupon...hehe then you can use that 40% off on something else  So I picked up all of this wonderful stuff last night after work. I was super excited to get the headless horseman statue!! Also I picked up these votive holders at Marshall's and they look like old mercury glass with skeletons and crows painted on them. They remind me of Edgar Allen Poe for some reason but they were only $7.99. The bat bowls are from Ross.


----------



## Kymmm

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> NICE Score!  How much did that set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


It ended up costing around 40 with tax and all. I know that's a little pricey but I had to have her! lol


----------



## terri73

I'm going to try to post pics of what I bought out our local closeout place today. My fav is a Spooky Town house that I bought for 6.95. It is a Pirate bar. Was NIBand not broken. I doubt they had any idea how much these houses cost retail or I am sure they would have asked more for it..


----------



## tlc102462

Kymmm said:


> It ended up costing around 40 with tax and all. I know that's a little pricey but I had to have her! lol


Hey, you might try to mix a little clear epoxy w/ some red paint/dye and slowing drip tears down her face (unless you're planning on putting her in your garden after the halloween display!!)


----------



## kittyvibe

Finally managed to get pics of the Dollar Tree journal tin. Decently large and heavy.


----------



## sweetdiggity

I saw those in my DT, too! Awesome deal. My aunt is a Twilight lover so I should get one for her.


----------



## osenator

*my new frames!*

I got these 3 frames for only 2$ each, good size too. 

















Also, here is my new mannequin I got the other day, as I am testing her to look like a SILENT HILL nurse. What do you think?


----------



## joossa

Got a set of 3 21in tombstones from Walgreen for $10:




























Got a 9in craft pumpkin to see how the carving goes from Michaels:










They had some really cool changing portraits:


----------



## blueczarina

i went on a bit of a Halloween spree today at TJ Maxx and Hobby Lobby. i went to Target too, but they had nothing up. i see they do have some stuff on the website though. here are some of my finds from today. 

Hobby Lobby








two separate candle holders- a leaf and a tree tea light holder 









TJ Maxx
















Halloween garland, this is only half









and TJ Maxx had a six pack of skull shaped tea light candles too. sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## Deadna

I was bad today....
bought the 5 foot skelly from Walgreens, the creepy little spider and the candelabra,got the skull cakepan and candy mold from JoAnns,rat and Twilight tins from Dollar Tree.
Still WAY more items from Walgreens I want


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

What does walgreens have?
Today I got...
Dollar Tree
3 Rats
4 Crows 
2 cement mini figures
Door Knocker
Michaels
Twin Zombies portrait 40 % of hahaha
Also my local Spirit Halloween is setting up shop
No banner yet but i did peek inside and there was about 20 aisles set up and about 50 boxes also saw baskets that said SPIRIT so any day now...


----------



## jdubbya

Kymmm said:


> I'm so excited! I bought this at Big Lots on clearance! She's a little over 3 feet tall and will look great in my cemetery!!
> 
> View attachment 83380


That's a great statue. Our BL's had nothing this year as far as good "graveyard statues". That will be a nice addition to your cemetery.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Honk's $1.00 (our local dollar store) had their Halloween stuff out. Here's what I came home with:
















Four pairs of battery operated flashing eyes
One pack of glowing teeth (I'm trying to make some man-eating plants this year)
A "Making Of It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" coffee table book
A pirate goblet
Some rubber hanging bats
A cool rubber spider
Two hanging ghouls
Several stone wall scene setters
Several different kinds of caution tape
A cemetery sign
A witch's hat
A paper pumpkin man cut-out
Two swords

Some close-ups:


----------



## Zombiesmash

I also picked this skelly up from Rite Aid. It said it was $19.99 but it rang up as $17.99.
















So, it's basically just a blucky with some lights in it, but most of the ones they had were broken so I grabbed the best looking one. I couldn't help myself.

From Saver's:









The black roses were $.59 each (the best deal I've seen on them), and the tombstone was $3.99. They had other tombstones for the same price, and these are the same exact ones in the 3-packs at Michael's.


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, that angel is awesome. she would look great in my flower bed
batty, nice finds
kitty, those twilight tins are awesome
osenator, you always find such interesting scores. your nurse looks terrific
joosa, nice buys. i love lenticulars. so i wonder if my walgreens is putting stuff out yet. 
blue, you did good too. those bottles and labels are sweet
zombie, you got a lot of deals. i need those bats and eye lights


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

I got a few treasures today... saved a ton. Check it out at http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/2011/08/wicked-weekend-halloween-hunt.html


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I actually bought him a couple of weeks ago at Garden Ridge, but I've been terribly lazy on the photo loading front. His eyes light up, and I love the tree root arms.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Kymmm said:


> I'm so excited! I bought this at Big Lots on clearance! She's a little over 3 feet tall and will look great in my cemetery!!
> 
> View attachment 83380


*
Great find Kymmm*


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked, that devil sweater on your kitty is too cute.
czar, that is a very cool find


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Look what followed me home! 








I was so thrilled to find this little guy at HomeSense. I don't know why I like him so much but I've been carrying him around like a 4 year-old carries around his batman action figure. He's soooo cool! (Thanks to whoever posted the original shots of him in the MDSE thread.)

Look what else followed me home! 








Maybe I'd better stop right there.  (The actual model kit inside is a little cuter and not QUITE as vampish.)


----------



## printersdevil

Gobby, I love him, too!

I just came in from our three area Goodwills. Didn't find anything at the first two. The first stop was at the one in our town and I was there on Friday, but just had to check back since they have Halloween out. The second one didn't have any Halloween out. They are always the last one. But, at the final stop I founds some neat small stuff for my Be WITCHY party. I am trying to pick up some prizes to give away. I always find lots of new with tags things early. I am picking up things that can be used as giveaways for games and activities. Also things to go in my witches cauldrons (basket) prizes for costumes.

They also had a great metal arch from Target and a large metal twisted tree, and a grave pop up tombstone. They were all new in the box. They black out the prices so you can't see what they sold for, so I don't know if they were good deals or not. The pop up tombstone was $16.99.


----------



## Tannasgach

GobbyGruesome said:


> Look what followed me home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so thrilled to find this little guy at HomeSense. I don't know why I like him so much ....


Uhh Gobby, look at at that guy then look at your avatar, it might give you a clue. lol  He's really cute!


----------



## Terror Tom

I picked up a matched set (right & left) severed arms from BigLots for $6.50 a piece.










I bought a really awesome resin skull from Walgreen's for $5.99. They also have another one with the mouth closed. BigLots wanted $10 for one exactly like it.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> I got a few treasures today... saved a ton. Check it out at http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/2011/08/wicked-weekend-halloween-hunt.html


Your cat in the Devil costume is so cute. My cats would NEVER allow me to dress them. I'm sure I'd get clawed to shreds.


----------



## Xane

Yes, those Walgreens resin skulls (they've had 'em for at least 2 years now) are quite awesome and never last to clearance, so buy 'em. The open mouthed ones are much rarer than the closed ones. Thinking about spraying some heavy varnish on it so I can use them outdoors, not sure how the paint job would last otherwise.

I still say Big Lots is overpriced on many many things, that's how they stay in business. They've got just enough cheaper stuff to keep people shopping and picking up stuff that's _not_ a good deal.


----------



## SimplyJenn

I didn't know Walgreen's had a skull with an open mouth. That's cool. The garage sales n' places I have been going to had some cute bowls and candy dishes that I bought that I really want to leave out and use. Thing is, I don't want to put candy in all of them. What else could I do? I know keys for maybe one of them, but besides candy and keys? This prolly isn't the right place to ask that tho is it?


----------



## kittyvibe

I loooooove the Elvira model kit. I build kits too so call me jealous!


----------



## hallorenescene

gobby, i tell you, if you pet the pets, they follow you home. very cool finds. so is the cat a vampire cat? elvira is always fantastic. tanns, good observation, you have a good point
terror tom, they have matching left and right arms at dollar general too. you don't find that to often. cool skull


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I know it doesn't look like much...










And some might be thinking just attach a handle and make a reaper....I actually removed it from it's old beat up handle.

I'm more excited that I will actually be USING this thing for it's intended purpose. Gotta get all that reed grass in here somehow, and using the hoe for a lot of it last year was a nightmare.


----------



## sumrtym

Those skulls from Walgreens are great. I managed to pick one of each up last year and the price is nice on them. I've got a wooden treasure chest I set them next to, and someone last year had a great pic of his pirate set up with them and put one of those fake plastic diamond gems in the eye socket. Looked great! Haven't found a good gem to do the same myself yet though, as the ones at Big Lots aren't flat topped like a diamond cut would be and remind me of chandelier pieces instead.


----------



## hallorenescene

unorth, nice deal, cut the grass, then supply a reaper


----------



## UnOrthodOx

hallorenescene said:


> unorth, nice deal, cut the grass, then supply a reaper


I'd be too nervous to have an actual sharpened one in a prop. Too many wandering hands.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Nabbed a bloody shower curtain, one of the nice haunted portraits from Michaels, and some bloody cob webs from Halloween Express (no clue how it will look) for my bloody bathroom. Interestingly the haunted portrait seems to go off every time someone turns the light off


----------



## rubyc

The Spirit Store is OPEN!!! at least here where I live anyways I got Snack Time Zombie Baby, 3 Piece Latex Lawn Zombie Ground Breaker and Mr. Stubbs. They had him on a rotating motor thing and i asked if they sold them and guess what?? I got it for FREE!!! YAY super excited!


----------



## whichypoo

where are you at??


----------



## rubyc

Lubbock TX


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I couldn't resist getting her for next year's pirate theme. I'll probably put her in my graveyard after giving her a Halloween makeover. 











Currently stalking my Walgreens. Hope I see something soon!


----------



## zacharybinx

Over the weekend, went to Home Goods and Big Lots. This is what I got: Oh yeah and a yard sale.

This guy is from Home goods:









The spider is HG but the Jack O's from a yard sale ($4).









These lanterns are from Big Lots. They light up:









Last but not least, These were delivered on Saturday and they are freakin AWESOME!!!!! (eBay $90)









Well on my way to a Bitchen 2011.
-Z


----------



## Kymmm

I like that skelly and pumpkin! I was just watching the video of those busts too.. very cool!


----------



## zacharybinx

Thanks Kymmm,
The busts are actually funny. The jokes are just corny enough to make it fun. The skelly & pumpkin is cool, it's about 14" tall and the eyes change color. I happened to catch it on green.
-Z


----------



## hallorenescene

wow lady, i love the tights too. awesome
pumpkin, i like that statue too. to bad she doesn't have wings, then she would be 100%
zach, i would love the skelly/pumpkin, the spider, and the busts. they are all good buys


----------



## tlc102462

zacharybinx said:


> Over the weekend, went to Home Goods and Big Lots. This is what I got: Oh yeah and a yard sale.
> 
> This guy is from Home goods:
> 
> The spider is HG but the Jack O's from a yard sale ($4).
> 
> These lanterns are from Big Lots. They light up:
> 
> Last but not least, These were delivered on Saturday and they are freakin AWESOME!!!!! (eBay $90)
> Well on my way to a Bitchen 2011.
> -Z


Love everything - I've got those busts and they are def. a real find - nice deal on Ebay!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Well lets see. Ordered a few new wig heads from Amazon, 2 ultrasonic misters, a 12 pack of ping pong balls, a new face for my one of my witches (running out of time w/ to many projects ongoing to attempt to make one). A few more 4 rpm gear motors, some new detail brushes, a bit more paint, a bunch of UV flexible led strips, 300 ft of sisal twine, 2 linear yd's of hemp burlap, 3 tiny MP3 players w/ Micro SD cards for each, aaaaand a partridge in a...wait, wrong holiday.  

And wth are Christmas decorations doing out here anyway??? Sit your *%$ down Santa. Back of the bus, NOW!


----------



## Hez

Terror Tom said:


> I picked up a matched set (right & left) severed arms from BigLots for $6.50 a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a really awesome resin skull from Walgreen's for $5.99. They also have another one with the mouth closed. BigLots wanted $10 for one exactly like it.


OMG! I love this skull! They are not online though at either big lots or walgreens.  Does anyone know where these can be purchased online?? I live in Canada!


----------



## zacharybinx

Damn, I have got to get to Walgreens!!
-Z


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I got a backpack with a hole in it! 


(need just the straps for my son's costume)


----------



## skullboy

I got another garage door opener to play with fo free.


----------



## BlueFrog

Walgreens had those terrific resin skulls last year too. I don't know whether mine has them out yet but if they do, I might be persuaded to ship one or two to Canada if they can't be bought at retail on that side of the border.

In my news, I discovered today that a Ross Dress for Less is opening up near me. I am SO excited! My jealousy last year over some of the goodies was deep and green  Anyone know when they usually put out Halloween stuff?



zacharybinx said:


> Over the weekend, went to Home Goods and Big Lots. This is what I got: Oh yeah and a yard sale.
> 
> This guy is from Home goods:


Do I even WANT to know what he cost?! I love him!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

BlueFrog said:


> Walgreens had those terrific resin skulls last year too. I don't know whether mine has them out yet but if they do, I might be persuaded to ship one or two to Canada if they can't be bought at retail on that side of the border.
> 
> In my news, I discovered today that a Ross Dress for Less is opening up near me. I am SO excited! My jealousy last year over some of the goodies was deep and green  Anyone know when they usually put out Halloween stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Do I even WANT to know what he cost?! I love him!


It is out now at the two ROSS's near me near me.


----------



## mystic manor

Frankenstein boots arrived today; candle and newspaper article from Garden Ridge; Remote controlled hand that climbs walls from Costco


----------



## dippedstix

today I bought glow necklaces and realistic earthworms from oriental trading. I am BROKE already and the good merchandise hasn't even hit the stores yet. LOL Seriously, I have to quit shopping.


----------



## moonbaby345

bozz said:


> I have Drake too and love him. How the heck do so many people find these cool things on CL ? I search under Halloween decor and find nothing but candles and baby costumes. I've tried animated props and never found anything. The same with garage sales. Ok so whats the secret password to finding something cool.......


Same here.I'm from Ohio too and whenever I search Craigs List for Halloween items,all they have are baby costumes.Never any decorations.What is up with that?Seems like people don't want to part with there Halloween goodies or people around here really aren't that much into Halloween.


----------



## sumrtym

moonbaby345 said:


> Same here.I'm from Ohio too and whenever I search Craigs List for Halloween items,all they have are baby costumes.Never any decorations.What is up with that?Seems like people don't want to part with there Halloween goodies or people around here really aren't that much into Halloween.


We get fair amounts here. Example:
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/2574540978.html

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/2548178217.html

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/2573075882.html

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/2566959218.html

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/2481187410.html

That's just a few on our list now.


----------



## The Red Hallows

madame_mcspanky said:


> Osenator, love the artsy mannequin! What a great find great find.
> 
> Here is what I got today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headless horseman is from Marshalls and the skull/crossbone tablecloth is from Big Lots.


How much was the tablecloth? I haven't seen them at our Big Lots yet.


----------



## Mongo5857

I picked up two blow molded skulls that I plan on using to create more foam skulls and I also picked up a bag of small skulls as well to eventually turn into a necklace or maybe a skull mobile.... haven't decided yet.


----------



## Azrielle

Just a few things I found yesterday.....I love that stores are finally getting Halloween stuff!!


----------



## MissMandy

Omg is that little Frankenstein a bottle of nail polish?


----------



## Azrielle

No, its hand sanitizer! The bottle was so cute I had to have it! Found it @ bath & body works.


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked up the headless horseman statue, from Homesense a few days ago. I thought it was a great deal at $12.99 and it was the last one


----------



## sumrtym

Spinechiller said:


> Picked up the headless horseman statue, from Homesense a few days ago. I thought it was a great deal at $12.99 and it was the last one


Are most people finding this with the Halloween items, or elsewhere in the store?


----------



## MissMandy

Azrielle said:


> No, its hand sanitizer! The bottle was so cute I had to have it! Found it @ bath & body works.


It's adorable! That would be a perfect little prize for some games I'm planning!


----------



## Spinechiller

sumrtym said:


> Are most people finding this with the Halloween items, or elsewhere in the store?


I would say yes, because stores like Homesense and Winners tend to only bring in a few of each item. Reason being I think they buy large lot's of the items and distribute it to all the stores (couple per store). Also the last few years stores have not brought in a much as they used too.


----------



## hallorenescene

azri, nice finds. the spell book and the witch are sweet


----------



## madame_mcspanky

The Red Hallows said:


> How much was the tablecloth? I haven't seen them at our Big Lots yet.


I want to say $5.99. I went on an all-out Halloween binge the day I bought that tablecloth, soooo the prices of things are a little foggy in my memory.  

I do know that I bought it because I love it- not because I got any kind of great deal on it. Haha.


----------



## Laurie S.

Had my eye on this for a couple of years, so I bought it day before yesterday-was tired of pining after it. 










Annnd it looks pretty tiny, but I need a minute to figure out this new fangled format.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Spinechiller said:


> Picked up the headless horseman statue, from Homesense a few days ago. I thought it was a great deal at $12.99 and it was the last one


Man am I jealous! I'm always at my local TJ Maxx hoping to find one. I'm still holding out hope because they haven't really put much out yet.



Laurie S. said:


> Had my eye on this for a couple of years, so I bought it day before yesterday-was tired of pining after it.


That is really cool! Where did you buy it?


----------



## Laurie S.

Bought it at Big Lots for $16...


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Thanks for the heads up! I'll have to check my local Big Lots, I really like it and the price is great too.


----------



## kittyvibe

Found a Big Mouth Billy Bass at Goodwill for $2  I also got these little skeletons in rocking chairs that animates them rocking, with led eyes and sounds. I plan to use the motion of the inside piece for various props, like movement on my mermaid tail.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

I have that Yankee Candle witch and Hocus pocus book and plan on using them together. 
The witch's ball looks great with the changing colors.


----------



## whichypoo

Okay I got all of these at Micheals. I was supper stoked when I found the rat mold !!!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...tems-2011-picture84111-new-molds-micheals.jpg


----------



## notjustaphaze

I was supposed to be shopping for work uniforms today but...shopping for Halloween stuff is sooooooooooo much more fun. At Target, I was a good girl and only picked up a skull mold so I can make the rest of the skulls and save money, a hairy black widow as a model for the gigantic roof spider that I am going to make to save money, and a mini strobe light just to see if it really worked. Then, I happened to see a Big Lots and I was obligated to stop and see if I could get work uniforms for cheap. Unfortunately I was unable to find any but I did stumble across 25 inch Decorative Wagon Wheels that I have been franticly searching for to build my Burial Wagon Prop, they only had 4 left for $16, so I threw those babies in my buggy and high tailed it to the hardware section. There, I added glue, twine, masking tape and goop.(all for prop building). I saw alot of things I wanted but knew I had used up my budget with the wagon wheels. I got to the check out and the nice lady rang up the wagon wheels and says wow..these just went on sale today for $4.00. So I ended up paying $16 for all 4 of them. That enabled me to go on to my next stop, Dollar General. There I bought about 10 packages of Black Halloween Creepy Cloth, 3 Sound and Touch activated Dropping Dangling Spider with flashing eyes (sound and touch activated..these work great cost $5 and are worth it...scared my dogs cats and grown kids...),and spray adhesive...not sure when they atarted carrying that but glad they do. Now I have to start making all my props. Happy HUNTING!!!! and Happy HAUNTING!!!!


----------



## rosella_au

notjustaphaze - that's a big haul you got.. love that you used work as an excuse to get sidetracked by halloween shopping! Great bargain on the wheels


----------



## Morningsidehaunter

I bought a bunch of black cemetery rats at Dollar Tree, some solar lights on clearance at Target ($2) for the cemetery, and some aged stone-look urns at Tuesday Morning to use in the house with black roses.


----------



## hallorenescene

laurie, i've seen that sign before, it's very nice looking


----------



## hallorenescene

witchypoo, i want all those molds. i have a candy/ice cube mold of small mice. 
not just, you got some awesome buys. when you get your wagon wheel prop made, i hope you post pics. and i love those dropping spiders too.


----------



## Boo Baby

I'm so stoked I just ordered a couple of awesome props off of Halloween Asylum. Can't wait to get them!! Hubby is starting to get a bit scared of Halloween now, I tend to spend a wee bit more (actually quite a bit more!) money on the holiday every year. 

I just ordered the props Twitch, and another kinda gross crawling zombie.  

I'm like an addict...just need to get my prop buying fix! I think I can safely say I'm now cut off though.


----------



## BlackCanary

Originally wanted the talking Evander and Velma interactive busts from Grandin Road but they said they wouldnt ship til Sept 5 (when I ordered it said "in stock") and I needed them by this week so I emailed them to cancel the order and I ordered the marble looking ones from Spirit (which are $30 cheaper too). 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mp-talking-bust/

I gotta say - the Spirit marble ones are WAY cooler than the stone-look Evander and Velma ones. It looks MUCH better in person than in the pic or youtube. I thought they'd look too white and possibly cheap but they dont. Both sets say the same thing and I did see the male stone bust at Michael's so I can legitimately compare. I would post my own pics but I packed them back up (because I'm sending them to my overseas haunted abode) without taking any. 

I'm thinking black lite spotlights on them and mounted on columns for my haunt - Haunted Mansion style 

P.S. Today I got an email saying the Grandin Road ones will arrive a few hours AFTER I send my shipment and they didn't cancel it! I sent them the cancelation email last weekend. Somehow they magically got them in stock when I said I needed to cancel. urrgg now I will have 2 sets of these in different colors.


----------



## witchymom

went down the dollar general and came home with: 

relatively large glitter black skull (they also had purple, silver and gold)
h'ween ice cube trays
black spray paint
gorilla glue


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

witchymom said:


> went down the dollar general and came home with:
> 
> relatively large glitter black skull (they also had purple, silver and gold)
> h'ween ice cube trays
> black spray paint
> gorilla glue


Black spray paint and gorilla glue! The sign of a true haunter!


----------



## witchymom

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> Black spray paint and gorilla glue! The sign of a true haunter!


LOLOLOL


----------



## rosella_au

BlackCanary said:


> Originally wanted the talking Evander and Velma interactive busts from Grandin Road but they said they wouldnt ship til Sept 5 (when I ordered it said "in stock") and I needed them by this week so I emailed them to cancel the order and I ordered the marble looking ones from Spirit (which are $30 cheaper too).
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mp-talking-bust/
> 
> I gotta say - the Spirit marble ones are WAY cooler than the stone-look Evander and Velma ones. It looks MUCH better in person than in the pic or youtube. I thought they'd look too white and possibly cheap but they dont. Both sets say the same thing and I did see the male stone bust at Michael's so I can legitimately compare. I would post my own pics but I packed them back up (because I'm sending them to my overseas haunted abode) without taking any.
> 
> I'm thinking black lite spotlights on them and mounted on columns for my haunt - Haunted Mansion style
> 
> P.S. Today I got an email saying the Grandin Road ones will arrive a few hours AFTER I send my shipment and they didn't cancel it! I sent them the cancelation email last weekend. Somehow they magically got them in stock when I said I needed to cancel. urrgg now I will have 2 sets of these in different colors.


Ugh, that sucks! Maybe sell them on eBay if you don't want the Gandin Road ones so you can recoop your $$


----------



## Growler

Well lets see....I ran to the recycling center and go two quarts of grey paint, on can of florescent spry paint in orange and a half gallon of Spirit fogger juice...all for free. They also had a bunch of free pallets but, I passed on those. From there I ran over to Goodwill and got two small funkins for $2.99 each, two white dress shirts for $4.99 ea. for my zombie Mormon outfits, and a German Book of Mormon for $1.99. I also picked up this fabulous candy dish but, that is for my victum. From there I ran to Lowe's and got a quart of grey paint on the mistakes shelf for $2.50. Now I'll mix all the paint together to give me enough for my crypt.


----------



## Guest

My dollar tree had tarantulas. I bought 15. They look really good! When I checked out, the cashier said, "M'am, here's your bag of spiders" like a smartas*. Luckily for him, I was too glad to get that many spiders cheaply. HMPH! Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

hollow said:


> My dollar tree had tarantulas. I bought 15. They look really good! When I checked out, the cashier said, "M'am, here's your bag of spiders" like a smartas*. Luckily for him, I was too glad to get that many spiders cheaply. HMPH! Haters gonna hate!


My wife and I get mostly strange looks all the time. We do get snippy comments when we ask some department store members when their Halloween stuff is coming out. They look at us as if they've never seen anything like us before LOL. It's funny how you could ask about Christmas and get no attitude or glares. Oh well, I just smile and be polite as possible and they either leave me alone or assume I'm some serial murderer and avoid me.


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> My dollar tree had tarantulas. I bought 15. They look really good! When I checked out, the cashier said, "M'am, here's your bag of spiders" like a smartas*. Luckily for him, I was too glad to get that many spiders cheaply. HMPH! Haters gonna hate!


I agree. I bought a few, as well They are going to be crawling on hay bales by the pumpkins, most likely



Hoodoo_Hermit said:


> My wife and I get mostly strange looks all the time. We do get snippy comments when we ask some department store members when their Halloween stuff is coming out. They look at us as if they've never seen anything like us before LOL. It's funny how you could ask about Christmas and get no attitude or glares. Oh well, I just smile and be polite as possible and they either leave me alone or assume I'm some serial murderer and avoid me.


I know what you mean; most people are moronic about it. Of course, any other holiday and it is perfectly acceptable... No one wants to glare at me (those who do get a taste of their own medicine, only _much_ worse)


----------



## witchymom

the people at my usual dollar store know me and dont even bat an eye anymore LOLOLOL


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I bought these from a woman on facebook, i paid $10 for these, the two pumpkins are ceramic and from what i can tell were made by someone, they both have a persons name and address on the bottom as if someone made them and that's how they advertise. In real life you can see the paint strokes on it... and the ghost lights i had to have, i do love my ghosts!










This is a sign i got from Big Lots today, I absolutely love the idea of a halloween decorated tree lol!










I got all of these things at dollar tree. Even those solar lights! I was surprised to see solar lights for only a dollar and they work! lol The skull glows in the dark, and once again i had to get the ghost sign because ghosts are amazing! lol

I also bought some things for my secret reaper, but of course i'm not showing those =)


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked up a singing skull at Walmart, it sings "Someones Watching me".


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween, you got some nice stuff. that tree is real sweet, and i am for sure going to see if my dollar tree has those solar lights


----------



## sweetdiggity

I got those little pumpkin lantern/candle holders yesterday at Dollar Tree. They're so cute! lol


----------



## TrickRTreater

Bought another box of these:










Friggin' delicious.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Picked up a few yds. of burlap, and several more of cheesecloth at JoAnn's. Made a run to Lowes (btw, wth happened to their XPS/EPS selection? It's terrible!). Though I did find 3/4" x 18" Styrofom sheets in a bundle, the XPS foam was nonexistent in a usable thickness (3/8" was all they had?!?). And Styrofoam was only available in 1/2" or 2" thickness full sized sheets! Got a few handfuls of specialty hardware, some aluminum channel/angle/flat bar. A new set of taps & dies with sizes I didn't already have. Several small pulleys, a few sticks of EMT, roughly the same amount of CPVC. Some all thread rod & nuts to match. New blade for the table saw, & a pack of jigsaw blades. 

Then moved on to Dollar Tree, where I picked up a dozen crows. 4 packs of creepy cloth, a few rolls of TP for mache, PVA glue, and some foam core boards. And...






...I totally forgot to get some fluorescent green paint, and a sink washer for another prop floating rig (don't ask, I'll show it when I'm done) But if you've seen the MacLaurin floating lantern, and Ghost Song's floating candelabra, yeah a hybrid of those two  

It's a rebuild of Ghost Song's design I built a couple of years ago, but adding a larger plane of movement


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet bought some stuff while I was at work today and brought it over so I could admire it . 









Skull ice mold...









...that makes these awesome skull shaped ice chunks. Imagine this floating in a bowl of red punch!









3D skull cake pan.









The sample cake on the box looks like it was decorated with powdered sugar. Which looks amazing. I'd we'd love to duplicate it if we could figure out how they got the powdered sugar to stick to the cake. 









Sprinkle "lab". You can't really tell, because the flash washed it out... but that white vial has sprinkles shaped like little bones in it! And once we use all the sprinkles, we can use the vials in our witch's cabinet!









Bone cookie pan!

This stuff is for our Halloween Eve drive way party we're throwing for the neighbours... but I still wanted to share!


----------



## Xane

I bought about 20 of those sprinkle labs last year for the vials and holders for about 50 cents apiece. But now I have no clue what to do with enough sprinkles to kill a Keebler elf. 

I like the skull ice mold better than the skull baking pan. I also saw a spider ice mold in Joann that looked quite realistic and creepy. You want to have a moist cake for the powdered sugar to stick. If you get really desperate you could use a superfine spray of Pam to create a "sticky surface" for the sugar to cling to. You can't really expect them to come out like the photos though. Most companies use plastics and/or inedible ingredients with real food to make the photos perfect. (i.e. a photo of a turkey dinner usually has the turkey painted with wood stain or something else that you could never use in a real kitchen)


----------



## The Red Hallows

TrickRTreater said:


> Bought another box of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' delicious.



I've never seen these before. Where did you get them? I hope there's a store around here.


----------



## sumrtym

Halloween_Queen said:


> I bought these from a woman on facebook, i paid $10 for these, the two pumpkins are ceramic and from what i can tell were made by someone, they both have a persons name and address on the bottom as if someone made them and that's how they advertise.


The large one at least was commonly sold in ceramic shops as it's a mold that was sold to them in the 80's (possibly 70's). I had another in that series I painted myself. It's not uncommon for the buyer's name to be etched in the bottom if bought it in bisque before firing, or the painter to sign their work on the bottom.


----------



## pysankar

I found these at Giant today. I went for groceries and saw they had some Halloween items out. They usually don't have anything that interests me but then I saw these and just had to have them. There were four different designs so of course I had to have all four. They were $5.99 each. I just love the way they capture the essence of Halloween and they just might become a year-round decoration. They're signed "Benjamin Gray". Hope you like them as much as I do.


























I hope I got the pictures in correctly. Never tried to attach photos using the Quick Reply box before.


----------



## sumrtym

Those are very cool pysankar! How big are they?


----------



## pysankar

They're 12" X 12". I meant to say that when I posted the first time but I forgot. I've already hung two of them in the dining room. Just have to find spots for the other two.


----------



## SimplyJenn

I went on a walk yesterday and found an alligator snout. I think that is what it is. It was from a young animal and there was just the part from the eyes to the nose and it was pointy. I tried to take a pic but it didn't turn out real good. It came out fuzzy. The teeth are sharp and pointy and there are a lot of them. LOL


----------



## kallie

pysankar said:


> I found these at Giant today. I went for groceries and saw they had some Halloween items out. They usually don't have anything that interests me but then I saw these and just had to have them. There were four different designs so of course I had to have all four. They were $5.99 each. I just love the way they capture the essence of Halloween and they just might become a year-round decoration. They're signed "Benjamin Gray". Hope you like them as much as I do.
> View attachment 84340
> View attachment 84341
> View attachment 84342
> View attachment 84343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I got the pictures in correctly. Never tried to attach photos using the Quick Reply box before.



I LOVE those. They remind me of my sister's paintings that she's posted here in the crafts section.


----------



## osenator

Wow, pysankar, thoses are very nice indeed!


----------



## blackfog

Those are awesome! Love them and have to check our Giant out. Nice find!


----------



## rosella_au

pysankar - those pictures are fantsatic. would be a great year round item too



SimplyJenn said:


> I went on a walk yesterday and found an alligator snout. I think that is what it is. It was from a young animal and there was just the part from the eyes to the nose and it was pointy. I tried to take a pic but it didn't turn out real good. It came out fuzzy. The teeth are sharp and pointy and there are a lot of them. LOL


wow- sounds like a perfect haunt find  

Okay, I haven't actually bought this but came across it on ebay and needed to share it with you all. It has three shelves inside once opened so is a storage piece, not an actual halloween item. Showed hubby and even he thinks it is creepy and I'm the one with a fear of clowns! Don't know if I could stand having it in the house, even though I can see the huge Halloween potential... hrmmm


----------



## hallorenescene

ghoul, i love the molds. they are a must have
pysanker, you're right, those are the essence of halloween
rosella, that is awesome! i love clowns! how tall is that jester?


----------



## MissMandy

I am in love with those, pysankar! Ohhhh I want em!


----------



## Shadowbat

pysankar said:


> I found these at Giant today. I went for groceries and saw they had some Halloween items out. They usually don't have anything that interests me but then I saw these and just had to have them. There were four different designs so of course I had to have all four. They were $5.99 each. I just love the way they capture the essence of Halloween and they just might become a year-round decoration. They're signed "Benjamin Gray". Hope you like them as much as I do.
> View attachment 84340
> View attachment 84341
> View attachment 84342
> View attachment 84343
> 
> 
> I hope I got the pictures in correctly. Never tried to attach photos using the Quick Reply box before.


I have 2 of these. Our store got them in last year.


----------



## Shadowbat

The Red Hallows said:


> I've never seen these before. Where did you get them? I hope there's a store around here.


Red Hallows! Really!? I grew up on these things. Our Little Debbie vendor just started stocking these last week at our store. This is one of the things I soo look forward too every Fall. These and Halloween oreos. Which I just bought a pack of.


----------



## rosella_au

hallorenescene said:


> rosella, that is awesome! i love clowns! how tall is that jester?


it's about 1 metre, which i think is like 45inches tall... I've looked at it again and think its just to creepy for me. Theres another pic in the listing where the head has been turned to the side--- soooo looks possessed!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Just found this in my email!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

TrickRTreater said:


> Bought another box of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin' delicious.


I bought some of yesterday. They are soooo goood!!


----------



## greaseballs80

*Marshalls Purchase*

Got this items today at Marshalls, the Small Jars were $5.99 and the tall one is $9.99, Statue $12.99, candle holders $6.99 each. Candles $5.99 and the Black Ribbon $1.00 each at Target on Clearance.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

I had purchase three awesome tombstones from Halloween Town and just got an email that shipping the three styrofoam tombstones from LA to San Jose was 65.00. I told them that was insanely high, so I think I am canceling the order. I have shipped 50 lbs wheels across many states for much less. Anyone else have experience with Halloween Town?


----------



## kallie

Oh!! I want that headless horseman statue!!!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

I visted two Meijer stores today and they were setting up the Halloween stuff, and I was surprised to see this General Foam JOL blowmold. The facial features are cut out, instead of just painted on. The shelf tag was marked $20.00.









Made my routine stop at TJ Maxx and they finally put out some more Halloween and moved it from an end cap to the aisle the garden stuff had been in, but still no headless horseman statue!  I did pick up one of those Jack Skellington masks from Party City.


----------



## Mizerella

Got these at Ross today, the apron was $7.99 not great quality but cute, the gloves $1.99, and the broom $3.99 (they had an orange w/ black polka dot one too)


----------



## greaseballs80

MGOBLUENIK said:


> I visted two Meijer stores today and they were setting up the Halloween stuff, and I was surprised to see this General Foam JOL blowmold. The facial features are cut out, instead of just painted on. The shelf tag was marked $20.00.
> 
> View attachment 84471
> 
> 
> Made my routine stop at TJ Maxx and they finally put out some more Halloween and moved it from an end cap to the aisle the garden stuff had been in, but still no headless horseman statue!  I did pick up one of those Jack Skellington masks from Party City.


Don't forget to check Marshalls as well, that's were i found my at, they had 2.


----------



## MissMandy

Here's my new skelly from Oriental Trading. I'm quite pleased with the quility & look, considering he was only $10. This one is 3' but they also have a 5' for $20 or $25.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Nothing fancy just yet, but I was pleased to find black oops paint at Home Depot today: a quart of semi-gloss exterior and a quart of flat interior. I also got some tan/bone-colored oops paint for the two Incredibly Tacky Giant Orange Glitter Skulls that I bought half-price at Target last year.

ETA that I'm terribly tempted to get the giant inflatable black cat from Spirit. It's huge, it's tacky, it does not fit in my Deadly Garden theme at all. But I want's it.


----------



## 22606

I made a trip to Big Lots today and, of course, couldn't leave empty-handed

Thunder strobe, crow, and LED pumpkins:









Crow by itself (normal and with eyes glowing):

















Pumpkins in the dark:









Candleholders (the medieval-looking one is _definitely_ getting repainted, since the current coloring does nothing for me):


----------



## Tannasgach

I bought a *Pumpkin Spice Latte* at Starbucks today (triple shot). They're back........


----------



## ernstdesigns

I bought a talking Boris skull for $30 on eBay. I also bought a six pack of Michigan Brewing Company's "screamin' pumpkin ale" quite possibly one of the best pumpkin ales out there!


----------



## Xane

Be very _*very*_ careful when you buy from Big Lots. I went in there and I saw at least 4 things that were about 25% more expensive than getting the same thing from another store. The resin skulls are $9 when they're only $6 in Walgreens. There were several strobe lights, pumpkin lights, and strings of lights that were quite a bit more expensive than Walmart or Target was last year. I was not impressed. You should make a list of what you like and see if you can find it someplace else first! Of course if there's only a few left, grab it.


----------



## 22606

Xane said:


> Be very _*very*_ careful when you buy from Big Lots. I went in there and I saw at least 4 things that were about 25% more expensive than getting the same thing from another store. The resin skulls are $9 when they're only $6 in Walgreens. There were several strobe lights, pumpkin lights, and strings of lights that were quite a bit more expensive than Walmart or Target was last year. I was not impressed. You should make a list of what you like and see if you can find it someplace else first! Of course if there's only a few left, grab it.


Thanks for the advice, Xane. I'm waiting on buying anything else, plus I got the candleholders at a discount, so, either way, it's okay. I'm looking forward to other stores, including those you mentioned, getting Halloween merchandise in...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

My wife spotted this today in the gift shop of a local farm where we stopped for some (pumpkin-flavored ) ice cream.

Appears (and sounds, when tapped) to have been made from ceramic. Hollow inside, though the bottom is sealed. A massive piece, measuring approx. 14" in diameter and 16" to top of stem.

As can be seen from the photo, there is a slight application of glitter on the scarecrows, but it's minimal.  The design also has two crows, but only the tips of their wings can be seen from the angle of the photo.


----------



## sweetdiggity

I ordered a Michael Myers door cover online today. It has Michael on it and when activated, his eyes light up, you hear breathing sounds and it plays the Halloween theme! Awesome!!
I can't wait for it to come! 

Then I went to Walgreens and bought some Harvest M&M's and a king size Reese's pumpkin!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Finds at a garage sale. 

*Click on pictures to make them bigger.*
Sewing Bust, but it's really a Halloween Prop. $2 down from the asking of $5. It's complete with stand. 








A large heavy wired Pumpkin. That's my printer/scanner under it. $1









And, a $1 lantern, talked down from $2


----------



## creepingdth

you got that sewing bust for two bucks. wow, what a deal and a heck of a find. congrats


----------



## sikntwizted

That's a nice score Hallows. on another note, I keep forgetting about Walgreens. Guess I should check being my dad works there. Employee discount FTW!


----------



## hallorenescene

i've never seen the pumpkin delights cookies either. they look good
grease, i love your finds. especially the jars.
mizer, those are great, one can clean in style
mismandy, that is a nice skelly, and you can't beat the price
saruman, that is a very elegant pumpkin
garth, nice scores. did you see where some guy posted he puts a lot of those crows in a tree, and a sound track of lots of crows cawing. that sounded doable to me. i like the thunder strobe. it looks like a nice one.
red hallows, i have a couple of those sewing busts, they come in real handy. i used one last year in my western theme, a headless dance hall girl. $2.00 is an awesome price. you got some nice scores


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, nice scores. did you see where some guy posted he puts a lot of those crows in a tree, and a sound track of lots of crows cawing. that sounded doable to me. i like the thunder strobe. it looks like a nice one.


Thanks, hallo. No, I must have missed that one; sounds like a great idea, though. I've had a couple of smaller strobes for quite awhile, but I liked that this strobe was so large, and I thought the price was very reasonable ($12). It makes the same sounds as the skull pathway markers that Big Lots carries, for those who are curious.

Cool finds, everybody


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Man oh man did we find a good deal today! 




























Details here http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/2011/09/call-from-beyondoffering-you-deal-you.html

Nothing like a great deal to lift the spirit!


----------



## witchymom

got great stuff and more black spray paint. 

my friend thought i was kidding when i told her id go through massive amounts of spray paint. LOL


----------



## Cortney from the coven

Hallmark Spellbook...antique mall $3.00!
Dia de Los Muertos fabric at Jo-Ann's...$9.99/yd


----------



## jenscats5

witchymom said:


> got great stuff and more black spray paint.
> 
> my friend thought i was kidding when i told her id go through massive amounts of spray paint. LOL


I bought 6 cans of it yesterday!!


----------



## jenscats5

Also yesterday, got these at Home Depot for $8.....plan to use them for my cemetery fencing...










Also got an orange "party" bulb for an uplight I'm going to use, more spray paint and more spray foam....

Also got this pumpkin at Ross....it lights up in multi colors...pretty neat! $5.00!


----------



## dippedstix

Bought a very large lighted skull @ Walgreens today. It's super big- with a red light bulb so the eye sockets and knocked out teeth show red when plugged in. it was 20 bucks. I could have waited on it to go on sale but they only had 2 so I figure I better get one now if I want it. I'll have to take a picture of it later-

Also bought some orange and black Juju Pumpkins at Big Lots. They are in orange and grape flavor. Saw some autumn m&m's at walgreens but no halloween ones. I wonder if they are going to be available this yr?


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

In yo face Michael's!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Last week i got the Wilton 3d skull cake pan and then this week I was at Ross and I saw the mini skull cake pan (also Wilton) for 6 bucks! Wooo yes, bought it. How could i not? There was only one


----------



## Ghouliet

Shopping spree!

*Ross*


----------



## Ghouliet

*Spirit*


----------



## Dark Passenger

I bought an hourglass, from Spirit, that flashes and plays sound effects. I also grabbed two Nightmare Before Christmas magnets (Jack, Zero). I'm hoping to find a bag of Brach's Mellocreme Pumpkins soon and satisfy one wicked craving.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Ghouliet said:


> *Spirit*


How much was your Skele? Very nice haul!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> How much was your Skele? Very nice haul!


A little under $50 because we used a 20% off coupon. Totally worth it IMO, because he actually has separated ribs, fingers & toes.


----------



## bamaquad

I got the big jumping spider, spell book, pop up zombie prop from Halloween Spirit.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Bam - I was eying that jumping spider. Have you tested it. How well does it work?


----------



## joossa

Got some stuff from Dollar Tree today:




























Did a quick test carve of the pumpkins to see the material inside. They are strafoam and about 3/4in thick. I used a stencil from the jack-o that appears in original Halloween movie.


----------



## TrickRTreater




----------



## sweetdiggity

Wow, nice pics!! Love those murals from Dollar Tree. Got some last year and they're great! Hope my store gets them again, and I'll be looking for those carvable pumpkins as well - too cool!


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked, you got some wicked good stuff there.
courtney, nice spellbook
jens, the fencing will be good for your grave yard, but what i really like is that pumpkin.
wow! ghouliet, you got some nice buys, and i'll take your chair and fireplace too!
joosa, i have that frankie that ties to a tree, a lot on here love those, mine always gets blown in a bunch, i don't care for that. but you got a lot of nice things. sweet little carvable pumpkin
tot, cool scream mask


----------



## Muffy

Well I finally got out of my cell to go shopping for a few days....trouble is as usual....I got a little carried away!!I found the most magnificent huge orange wreath with a witch in the middle, gonna go great in the house. Picked up materials for 3 projects, gotta finish some of this fake food that is going on the Vampire's buffet table. Bought some Martha Stewart stencil sets to make rats, bats & birds.

I want to try & make my own "Book of Shadows", most likely will be a project for next year, will take me that long to work on it. I got a copy of Chris Hart's drawing book of vampires, some very interesting characters. Picked up some very cute small stuff at Dollar Tree.

This next item almost got me kicked out of the house!lol I have an organ & last year we tried to start working on it to add pipes and spook it up. I was not up to changing it cause its got sentimental value but I thought we could build some styro stuff to enhance the look for the funeral parlor. Months ago I came across an antique organ....always very dangerous when I see things that stop me in my tracks & have an instant vision of where that would go in my haunt. I been watching over the months if she would drop the price....Went from $375.00 to $250.00, stayed there quite awhile. Gettin' mighty close to the night so I thought I better get over there today & make some kind of offer. Was gonna try & get her down to $100.00 but she said the lowest she would take was $150.00. Man I drove home so fast & got the money out of the bank & the trailer & got back over there.

Not sure how to heck we are gonna fit this all in the living room, as we decorate each room in our home & the patrons walk through.
I just had to have this thing. Its an old pump organ from the 1800's. All in tack w/ hardly any scratches. It has that tall top with all ornate woodwork. We just got it in the house today so tomorrow we are shampooing carpets but as soon as its set up I'll get some pictures. Honestly feel this was my find of the year. Its gonna look so cool!

Told Jer whatever you do don't wipe those huge spider webs off it!lol

We are working on getting my photo albums hooked up and our halloween site back open.......so it will be coming soon!


----------



## notjustaphaze

Thanks to Anji 4062 sharing her upgrade to Dollar Tree Tombstones..I went on little shopping trip today and just happened to buy the following from ...you guesses it...The Dollar Tree:
2 packs of roaches
4 pillar candles 2 white 2 red
2 packages of grow capsules
2 rats
16 pkg of tea lights
3 bottles of nail polish 1 red 1 green 1 black
6 pairs of fairy wings
1 enter if you dare sign
1 cemetary sign
1 beware of zombie sign
14 various tombstones








I also received 2 extra large plastic totes full of Halloween stuff for FREE from a friend. Still looking through them to see what goodies I was given.Will post contents and pics when I have an inventory.


----------



## osenator

my new groundbreaker from Canadian Tire 40$


----------



## Kerimonster

Ghouliet said:


> *Spirit*


I love how this book looks! What's the inside like!?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

osenator said:


> View attachment 84704
> 
> 
> my new groundbreaker from Canadian Tire 40$


Ok, I'm confused.  A tire store that sells Halloween props? Don't get me wrong, it's awesome. But somehow strange at the same time


----------



## sumrtym

Kerimonster said:


> I love how this book looks! What's the inside like!?


I had to look it up after they posted it....it's one of those motion activated ones that opens itself and says one of 3 phrases before closing itself back up. I think the cover of this one is much better than the other IMO. My question is where s the sensor (bottom or front) and can it open itself up if on a stand so tilted at an angle rather than laying down?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hubby was ordering something from Amazon and asked me if I had anything I was looking for to meet the free shipping. He bought me the How to Haunt Your House, Book Two which I was wanting for sometime (kind of expensive, around $30). Can't wait til it arrives, at least it's in stock. I'm curious to see the section on the headless bride since I picked one up over the summer on craig's list. Thanks to the member who mentioned this a while back. You might be nameless right now but not forgotten!


----------



## HauntedDiva

Tannasgach said:


> I bought a *Pumpkin Spice Latte* at Starbucks today (triple shot). They're back........


 thank you for lifting my spirits


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

sumrtym said:


> I had to look it up after they posted it....it's one of those motion activated ones that opens itself and says one of 3 phrases before closing itself back up. I think the cover of this one is much better than the other IMO. My question is where s the sensor (bottom or front) and can it open itself up if on a stand so tilted at an angle rather than laying down?


I will have to test it tomorrow to see if it can open when tilted at an angle.  I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## blueczarina

i love that Dark Magic spell book. i think i'm going to need one of those.

i went to Jo-Ann Fabric today and picked up a few items. they had Martha Stewart banners and they also had some neat little crow and owl statues and a vintage looking foil pumpkin. 

i also splurged at a gift shop in town and got some neat looking statues and a pumpkin. they kind of have a Tim Burton Halloweentown vibe. none of them had a maker listed though unfortunately.


----------



## Annea

Bath and body works chocolate scented hand gel and sweet cinnamon pumpkin body mist - I found a shop in the UK that stocks them 

Blueczarina - nice finds, I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

bamaquad said:


> I got the big jumping spider, spell book, pop up zombie prop from Halloween Spirit.


How well does the jumping spider work? Is it really voice activated? We got a couple small spiders but unless there is a loud clap the spider does not drop. We would like it to fall when the kids yell trick or treat.


----------



## Uncle Steed

I got the jumping spider today, too!! Had to get it, every person who walked past it screamed when it jumped, LOL. You can get a foot switch for it, and the really cool thing is that there's no warning sound, it just leaps right up.

Also today, we got that animated witch from Wal-Mart that we've been wanting for a few years. Bought a huge cauldron at Party City, and we're going to make a witch's gathering in the front yard, complete with chants. Should be spooooooky.


----------



## Uncle Steed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z1R1wkd218


----------



## Silver Spike

*Blue* that Owl is simply adorable.


----------



## MissMandy

blueczarina said:


> i love that Dark Magic spell book. i think i'm going to need one of those.
> 
> i went to Jo-Ann Fabric today and picked up a few items. they had Martha Stewart banners and they also had some neat little crow and owl statues and a vintage looking foil pumpkin.
> 
> i also splurged at a gift shop in town and got some neat looking statues and a pumpkin. they kind of have a Tim Burton Halloweentown vibe. none of them had a maker listed though unfortunately.


I have this SAME pumpkin! (the last one shown) I love that little guy


----------



## bamaquad

Uncle Steed said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z1R1wkd218


It will scare u even when u know it's coming. My wennie dog looked like a streak of lightning in the hallway last night.


----------



## hallorenescene

muffy, i can't wait to see your pictures. the witches wreath sounds nice, and what you do to that organ will be fabulous i'm sure.
notjust, you got a lot of good finds. thoase tombstones have some cool carvings on them
osenator, that ground breaker is awesome.
ghouliette, that witchs book is so good looking, but animated like that makes it even better. i have a witches book like the one off hocus pocus, but it just shakes
blue, i'm going to check out my joanns. i love the 2 owls and the raven. the one owl is a hoot. all the items are very adorable
uncle, thanks for posting that video. i kept seeing everyone writing about a jumping spider, had no idea. WOW! that is fearful. i want one. how much are they?


----------



## icemanfred

*spirits jumping spider*

anyone can comment of spirits jumping spider?
how big is it?

maybe a pic of their own to show size?
Hard to tell by the clip on their sire. nothing in frame to compare it to.

what type of mechanism is it?
spring loaded? seems to have a pretty good snap to it.
Know it cant be pnuematic ( sp?)

anyone have theirs break yet? How cheaply made is it?


----------



## Mizerella

Finally got ahold of some witchy green lights at walgreens. They also had purple, orange and one with all three colors. I may get one of those too. $3.99 each.


----------



## Hez

So jealous....I wish we had Walgreens in Canada!!


----------



## Hez

Canadian Tire is basically a hardware store/auto parts store. We call it Crappy Tire, lol.


----------



## moonbaby345

Mizerella said:


> Finally got ahold of some witchy green lights at walgreens. They also had purple, orange and one with all three colors. I may get one of those too. $3.99 each.


Nice,I need a set of green lights.Thanks for leting us know that Walgreens has them.Please post a pic when you have them displayed.


----------



## jenscats5

Mizerella said:


> Finally got ahold of some witchy green lights at walgreens. They also had purple, orange and one with all three colors. I may get one of those too. $3.99 each.


Ohhhh awesome!!! I'll have to look for them at my local Walgreen's....


----------



## Mizerella

No problem. I have always been looking for Halloween Green lights, I was so happy when I saw them. 

And FYI
They were not with the other Halloween stuff at my store, they were on a 
separate display by the photo counter.


----------



## moonbaby345

notjustaphaze said:


> Thanks to Anji 4062 sharing her upgrade to Dollar Tree Tombstones..I went on little shopping trip today and just happened to buy the following from ...you guesses it...The Dollar Tree:
> 2 packs of roaches
> 4 pillar candles 2 white 2 red
> 2 packages of grow capsules
> 2 rats
> 16 pkg of tea lights
> 3 bottles of nail polish 1 red 1 green 1 black
> 6 pairs of fairy wings
> 1 enter if you dare sign
> 1 cemetary sign
> 1 beware of zombie sign
> 14 various tombstones
> View attachment 84706
> 
> 
> I also received 2 extra large plastic totes full of Halloween stuff for FREE from a friend. Still looking through them to see what goodies I was given.Will post contents and pics when I have an inventory.


That's quit a haul!did you notice if they had orange nail polish?


----------



## Howlatthemoon

bamaquad said:


> It will scare u even when u know it's coming. My wennie dog looked like a streak of lightning in the hallway last night.



Oh my, I love that thing!! LOL


----------



## blueczarina

MissMandy said:


> I have this SAME pumpkin! (the last one shown) I love that little guy


i love that little pumpkin too. he came in couple sizes where i got him. i'm thinking of going back for the tinier one.

and the hoot owl i posted above i found out is from RAZ Imports. i'm not sure what the maker is for my other gift shop finds though. 

and i should stop by Walgreen's again. i need some Halloween lights.


----------



## a witch from canada

hey everyone , been watching this thread for awhile and it is great to see all of the cool stuff everyone is finding and it is very helpfull also .

now here are my purchases from this weekend at spirit and one video is some frames at michaels at 30% off that i got ....i also got the harvester at spirit but didnt get a chance to make a video of him yet . 
jumping spider (Spirit)




animated dark magic book (spirit)




animated hour glass (spirit)




animated ash urn 




molly dolly (spirit)




animated talking busts (spirit)




frankenstein (spirit)




changing portraits from michaels 





lights from creative habitat 














fake book ( book boxes) and frame from homegoods


----------



## rpick89

*Craigslist Find*

Finally! Months of trolling Craigslist has paid off! Found an ad for FREE board insulation and jumped on it. Unfortunately, someone beat me to the few full size sheets they had, but there were plenty of other small and large pieces that I know I'll find use for (eventually).

The second bonus is I get to wait until my wife comes home and sees this pile of insulation! Her reaction I'm sure will be priceless!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Mizerella said:


> Finally got ahold of some witchy green lights at walgreens. They also had purple, orange and one with all three colors. I may get one of those too. $3.99 each.



I love those lights. They are the only one that have that toxic green color. I use them in my stirring cauldron w/ my cauldron creep, looks awesome w/ the glow through the fog!





rpick89 said:


> Finally! Months of trolling Craigslist has paid off! Found an ad for FREE board insulation and jumped on it. Unfortunately, someone beat me to the few full size sheets they had, but there were plenty of other small and large pieces that I know I'll find use for (eventually).
> 
> The second bonus is I get to wait until my wife comes home and sees this pile of insulation! Her reaction I'm sure will be priceless!
> 
> View attachment 84813
> View attachment 84814
> View attachment 84815


Oh NICE!! My local home improvement stores aren't even carrying the MEPS foam board in any usable thicknesses. Only the XPS types now for some strange reason. Wish I could find a score like that!


----------



## Minakitty

@Witch from Canada

First, your recent haul is impressive. Our Spirit just opened last week so we're waiting a tiny bit longer. We did buy the Custer changing photo early, which is good because our Michael's is now completely out of heavier framed ones!

Second, does the animated ash urn have three different phrases like the box says? We tried it out and it only said one phrase repeatedly. 

That hour glass is great-we'll have to pick that up.

Thanks


----------



## MichaelMyers1

awesome hauls everyone!! I have picked up a few things at Homegood, the Flickering Candleabra at Michaels, and just ordered DR.SHIVERS from Grandin Road! Very excited about him...he will be the perfect addition to my Frankensteins Lab!!


----------



## a witch from canada

Minakitty said:


> @Witch from Canada
> 
> First, your recent haul is impressive. Our Spirit just opened last week so we're waiting a tiny bit longer. We did buy the Custer changing photo early, which is good because our Michael's is now completely out of heavier framed ones!
> 
> Second, does the animated ash urn have three different phrases like the box says? We tried it out and it only said one phrase repeatedly.
> 
> That hour glass is great-we'll have to pick that up.
> 
> Thanks


yes the urn as diffrent sayings when it is not on demo or try me....and the hour glass you can also only have the lights flash without the sounds or talk  the magic book also as sevral sayings ......

i know alot of people (including myself) wore not impressed when they first saw the video from spirit of the frankenstein , but honnestly in person he is cool and over 6 ft tall , and the arm motor (at least on mine) is very quiet


----------



## doto

Thanks for posting all the videos. Frank looks great with a head...


----------



## Minakitty

a witch from canada said:


> yes the urn as diffrent sayings when it is not on demo or try me....and the hour glass you can also only have the lights flash without the sounds or talk  the magic book also as sevral sayings ......
> 
> i know alot of people (including myself) wore not impressed when they first saw the video from spirit of the frankenstein , but honnestly in person he is cool and over 6 ft tall , and the arm motor (at least on mine) is very quiet


Thanks! Much appreciated


----------



## Ghouliet

In the right setting Frankenstein would be wonderful. He really looked nice in person at Spirit. Does the hourglass stop as soon as the sand is all at the bottom or is it a sound activated thing that will start by itself when there are TOTers?

I Love the jumping spider! He would be wonderful in a pumpkin patch.


----------



## RCIAG

That jumping spider is ridiculously scary & I generally don't find most props scary!! 

I just bought a bunch of stuff today. Big Lots had Bluckys for $16 so I bought 2, I bought all sorts of stuff, from candy for work & ToTers to stuff from Dollar Tree, Big Lots & TJ Maxx.

Pics to come.


----------



## sumrtym

Mizerella said:


> No problem. I have always been looking for Halloween Green lights, I was so happy when I saw them.
> 
> And FYI
> They were not with the other Halloween stuff at my store, they were on a
> separate display by the photo counter.


They had them last year, but the Walgreens I was in while setting up just had purple, orange, and orange/purple/green combo. I'm half worried maybe since they weren't with the others that you got some sort of leftover from last year. 

I had searched for years and was glad to grab a set last year. I have an animated tree that's purple lights with green for the eyes/mouth, and I got it on sale but a lot of the lights were busted so I have to restring it. Took me forever to find the few green ones I needed to stick in a purple strand.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Ooo, I like that jumping spider. I wasn't going to put any large spiders in the Garden, because everyone has spiders on Halloween, but that one just might fit in.

Drooled over some stuff at Michael's today while picking up some odds and ends. Loved the flickering candelabra, but they were out. Ah well, if it calls me, I'll go back and see if it is back in stock. I did end up with some black and white pumpkins that will probably just be piled up somewhere artistic this year. Oh, and some Styrofoam eyeballs for the slug, in case I can't find the ping pong ball ones in the attic.


----------



## dippedstix

OMG...Love love love the spider. I have to have him!!


----------



## Spooky-Licious

Had to take a trip to local Dollar Tree / Dollar General. I highly recommend the 'severed feet / hands' from DollarTree. Lots of possibilities! GET SOME!







The haul included:
1 Jason Mask (will use for dummy)
2 packs Bloody creepy cloth
4 packs of Grey/Black creepy cloth (can never have enough)
3 Severed Feet
2 Severed Hands
1 sound activ8d Drop-Down-Spider ($5 works awesome)
2 skulls (only 1 in pic - Love these, I carve a hole and put elec. tea lights in them-thinking of putting them on old plastic xmas white electro-candelabra.)
1 Witch porch lite cover (dunno why I got it but I know it'll come in handy)
2 Windsocks (LOVE the reaper one...will get more for porch-Frankie's not too sinister looking)
1 'cheating heart' packaged as 'meat' (for Haunted BBQ idea floating in my head)
1 meat packed 'brain' ^
1 t.stone
Not gonna lie...the Dollar stores are kinda impressive this season! SO EXCITED!

I know i'll come up for a use for everything at some point. Till then, any ideas??
Any other great dollar buys floating around that some1 would like to share?


----------



## Ghouliet

So we bought the jumping spider at Spirit this evening... but can't seem to get it to go off from motion. Where are the motion sensors on this thing? We only managed to make it go off when somebody was sitting next to it and clapped. D: Maybe we should buy a footpad.


----------



## Spooky-Licious

How much was it?? I just saw the vid for it & that is pretty damn creepy!


----------



## Ghouliet

69.99 but we got 20 percent off that so we saved about 14.00.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Walked around my local Spirit for about a half hour before they closed. Took my coupon and bought a cobra staff for my Egyptian theme that I mentioned seeing the other day. Also picked up the clearance rolling rat. The skeletons, had 2 when they opened were sold right away. I was told they were trying to get more in. The jumping spider sold out too and they had 2 on order but about a dozen people who said they would try to come in and pick one up when the 2 arrived. So if you see one in the store and want one I'd say get it while you can. Probably order online but might have shipping then in addition. I loved the crawling zombie with the remote control and he worked great when i was there, but he's more than I can see spending right now. I did see the vampire and coffin prop in action today. Not bad. Had a nice look to it.

Stopped in at HomeGoods and took a few more pics. _Almost_ bought this hanging door reaper they had for around $25 that had motion activated eyes, moving mouth and moving arms, also sound. He was pretty nice, 5 ft tall (have pic to post). Thought long and hard on him but passed. Ultimately decided to buy one of the SH props or maybe something from HC instead that was more realistic and scarier. The reaper's eyes and open jaw had multi colored LEDs (red, blue, green) and for me that was kind of a turn off but he ran pretty nicely. Would be nice for a younger ToT crowd though. Did pick up a few smaller items from HG and will post more along with pics under the HG thread later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Zombiesmash

One of the Walgreens near me (FINALLY) put out their stuff. I picked up the $30 skeleton, because I've been scared to death that I would miss out on them, and the candelabra, the 3 tombstones for $10, and a bag of bones for $7.99 (excellent deal for the quality). They weren't done putting everything out yet, so I'm hoping I can track down some of the green lights soon.

I also picked up one of the $16 bluckies from Big Lots. Prices there are awful, so I am going to restrain myself from going there again until closer to the holiday in hopes of some sales.

I also grabbed some battery operated candlesticks from Dollar Tree that were located in the Christmas section (I posted a pic in the Mdse Sighting thread), and some murals, carvable pumpkins and a huge glow in the dark plastic wall-hanging skull. I was really hoping to see those packs of eyeballs there so I guess I will be hitting up the other DT locations later in the week.

And with that, I'm feeling the hurt in my wallet.

I had a question for you all though. I just found out we have a Family Dollar here. Do they usually have Halloween stuff? I went there yesterday and they had a couple scarecrows. Summer stuff was on clearance.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Just wanted to let you all know that Improvementscatalog.com has the jumping spider for $49.99. They have alot of other cool things as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just got my Improvements Catalog the other day. Good price on the jumping spider but with the 20% off at Spirit you have a $5-6 difference between the two. If you have a Spirit nearby it would still be a better deal IMO because you wouldn't have shipping; and if you got it home and it didn't work, you could return or maybe even exchange it. Just something to think about. And BTW I've bought from IC on a number of occasions and have been pleased with my purchases so don't have anything negative to say about them.


----------



## estertota

a witch from canada said:


> animated dark magic book (spirit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fake book ( book boxes) and frame from homegoods
> View attachment 84810
> 
> View attachment 84811


Wow love them! Awesome finds ! How much it costs?


----------



## a witch from canada

estertota said:


> Wow love them! Awesome finds ! How much it costs?


hi , it was 24.99$


----------



## hallorenescene

a witch from canada, those are all awesome props. i would love to have all those in my collection. nice score


----------



## rltrfox

Let's see, Where do I begin. This weekend I went to yard sales and picked up about 200.00 worth of items for 16.00 Sensor for prop, fogger, hinges for prop walls, animated mailbox, fan motor, elec can opener, (ill use the motor to move my ceiling effects), guaze, pumpkins, old blow dryer, the kind you sit and have to have a bonnet on your head connceted to the big tube, (will figure out what I can build with that), Then I went to spirit and picked up the jumping spider that will enhance out last room of the haunt. We have built a 8 room haunt that leads out to a 16X36 grave yard complete with trees and gore. Will post pics before the reveal.


----------



## hallorenescene

rltrfox, i would love to see your haunt. do post pics


----------



## 22606

Zombiesmash said:


> I also grabbed some battery operated candlesticks from Dollar Tree that were located in the Christmas section (I posted a pic in the Mdse Sighting thread), and some murals, carvable pumpkins and a huge glow in the dark plastic wall-hanging skull. I was really hoping to see those packs of eyeballs there so I guess I will be hitting up the other DT locations later in the week.


They actually have carvable pumpkins there now? I'm glad that the store is so cheap, or I'd be flat broke in no time

I bought this Victorian pumpkin wall art at TJ Maxx today for $12.99 (couldn't believe how affordable it was for the size):









Spectacular finds, everybody


----------



## witchymom

i did not need to know they have those there....LOLOLOL


----------



## Spooky-Licious

@Zombiesmash, awesome haul! And don't we all know the feeling of a sore wallet lol . So would u say walgreens is WORTH checking out? I've never liked their prices. But I've never thought of going there for H-Day items.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Picked up the 4 1/2 ft. tall floor candleabra and the haunted ash urn from Spirit Halloween today. Then, we went to Michael's and bought a lighted pumpkin and a 5 foot tall spooky tree.


----------



## OctoberDream

I bought my daughters costume today at Spirit Halloween. The people were very friendly and they even gave me 20% off when I tried to use the promotion code from this site. (I did not realize that the coupon was for when you by a second costume not just one.) My only complaint was that the girls customes were too small for her and the adult customes where really sluty. Well I guess that two complaints.


----------



## rosella_au

You are all getting some great buys- *I'm so jealous*! Just saw a few halloween costumes at a dollar store here... eagerly awaiting the 'good' stuff to come out


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, that is a lovely pumpkin. so lacey. i like it


----------



## Scatterbrains

I got screws...lots and lots of screws today...

Oh yeah, and I went to Savers (a thrift store here) for their 1/2 off sale and got a nice suit and ppastel pink shirt that I need to thrash for the upcoming zombie prom...

almost forgot...got two sets of the dual ninja sword ya strap to your back


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

@ a witch from canada 
Im gonna pick up the hour glass when they open with the 20% off coupon, gonna wait for clearance on the urn 
NICE HAUL!!!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

@ The crow 1994 
Cool props! Have u set up the candleabra yet? is it cool?


----------



## The Crow 1994

Blood N' Gore 2011 said:


> @ The crow 1994
> Cool props! Have u set up the candleabra yet? is it cool?


No. I haven't set it up yet. I might do it tomorrow if I get a chance. I should, just to make sure there are no broken parts and all the candles are operational. It is VERY cool. They had one set up on display in the store we went to. It is a pretty substantial piece, thicker and heavier than what the pictures show online. It is quite detailed, too. With the 20% off coupon, it's a very good deal. Even without the coupon, it's a cool prop. Other than the floor model, that was the last one in the store. I'm sure they'll get more in, but there's never a guarantee with the Spirit stores on their inventory.


----------



## ter_ran

*I picked up the coolest but wicked looking rocking chair ever! I absolutely love it and will be hacking it very soon!  Stay tuned! *


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

@ The crow 1994
would the ash urn look good in a haunted library? Might pick that as well as the hour glass when my spirit opens. Thinking about candleabra come clearance...


----------



## jdubbya

Ordered the Brain Eater mask and matching hands from Death Studios. This will make a good addition to the graveyard.


----------



## a witch from canada

thanks  i dont even know where i am gonna use the hourglass yet but i tought it was very cool .


----------



## hallorenescene

scatters, nice score on the pink shirt, that sounds good for a zombie prom
jdubbya, that is one scary mask, yeah, it should work great in the graveyard. will it be a ground breaker, or a ghoul


----------



## Spinechiller

Few days ago, I picked up a glitter skull pedestal and a halloween countdown sign.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that is a lovely pumpkin. so lacey. i like it


Thank you very much, hallo







I have an affinity for Victorian things, in case anyone has not yet noticed...









Everyone has stumbled across some wonderful items


----------



## Lea32R

Look at all my stuff! Muhahahaha. Ok it was expensive..but it's all so pretttttty


----------



## jdubbya

hallorenescene said:


> jdubbya, that is one scary mask, yeah, it should work great in the graveyard. will it be a ground breaker, or a ghoul


It'll be a full size standing figure to go with another D/S mask zombie I have. I'm hoping to have 4-5 zombies in the cemetery this year.

This is the one I made last year.


----------



## kallie

Lea32R said:


> Look at all my stuff! Muhahahaha. Ok it was expensive..but it's all so pretttttty


Oh it's all so cute!!


----------



## Terror Tom

Halloween City opened today!!!! I picked up a Frankentstein on sale for $29.99 + tax. I couldn't believe he was so cheap!


----------



## obcessedwithit

wow what a deal, we don't have that store, bummer................


----------



## jdubbya

Found this gem at Tuesday Morning (on a Tuesday morning no less!). Tucked on a bottom shelf. It will be the top of an ornate tombstone I'm making. It stands almost two feet tall!


----------



## greaseballs80

Wow, that's awesome, i like it.


----------



## jdubbya

greaseballs80 said:


> Wow, that's awesome, i like it.


Thanks! I couldn't believe it was sitting on a bottom shelf along with some other small summer statues. I pulled it out and looked at it and just went and paid for it. These are the kinds of things I love to find but they are scarce. Can''t wait to get started on this !


----------



## Britishwitch

What a fantastic find I LOVE IT!

It reminds me of the Haunted Mansion

BEAUTIFUL!

BW






jdubbya said:


> Found this gem at Tuesday Morning (on a Tuesday morning no less!). Tucked on a bottom shelf. It will be the top of an ornate tombstone I'm making. It stands almost two feet tall!


----------



## The Crow 1994

Blood N' Gore 2011 said:


> @ The crow 1994
> would the ash urn look good in a haunted library? Might pick that as well as the hour glass when my spirit opens. Thinking about candleabra come clearance...


Yes. It would look very good in a haunted library. My wife wanted it just for the look of the urn alone. The sound and image that appears was just icing on the cake.


----------



## The Crow 1994

jdubbya said:


> Ordered the Brain Eater mask and matching hands from Death Studios. This will make a good addition to the graveyard.


Nice pick up, jdubbya! I love the masks from Death Studios. They do an AWESOME job. I keep telling myself that I'm going to buy one of their masks every year....and I keep forgetting until it's too late.


----------



## rubyc

Today I bought 3 large bags of Halloween Candy.... best thing about it is that I only paid 4.30 at walgreens


----------



## SimplyJenn

Woohoo. I got some smarties for $2. Then I also got a fun hat with green curly hair attached to it and a lantern total $5.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Lol! I got the mega-sized pixie sticks to give to the hyper kids w/ obnoxious parents...I'm sooooo bad


----------



## osenator

I got theses huge pics and signs at Dollarma (2$) Can't wait to see them under the black lights!


----------



## ondeko

I was in dollar Tree today and picked up 6 of the skull door knockers and 6 of the vampire door knockers. I want to use them as coffin handles, fixtures on crypts, etc.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Went to Dollar General for some Chocolate milk... Next thing I know im at the register paying for 6 2 pack spiders and a 20ft caution tape. Wierd!!!


----------



## skullnbones

My sister got this for me today from TJmaxx. $3.99.....I had not seen it before. Now I must buy them all!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

lea, you did get some nice stuff. i like the happy halloween pillows.
oh my gosh jdubbya, that is an awesome prop you made last year. the new head will look great on another. i hope you post pics of all your zombies when you get them done. i can see they will be wonderful. has tumble and rrguy seen your zombies? they both are zombieholics. i like your setup, all of it. nice touch for the witches tombstone with the broom, cat and black rose. did you make the tombstone? very nice! and that urn you found will make a sweet tombstone. 
terror tom, that is cheap. that's awesome and in my budget. i hope we get something like that around here.
osenator, i don't have those exact signs, but i have some similar ones. they work great and come in handy for creeping out dark rooms, nice buys
ondeko, i love your doorknocker ideas. i'm doing a graveyard scene this year, those babies should come in handy. thanks
skull, i saw those advertised in one of the halloween magazines i got, it was yellow though, i like your white one better.


----------



## Xane

Spirit ran out of all the tabletop candelabras last year long before Halloween. I wouldn't wait on the floorstanding one. I'm hoping I get two of the single candle ones. Killing me to only get 20% off but this is one of those ones that isn't gonna last... if by some chance it *does* last until clearance I'll have two next year!

Really can't afford it though... could build SO many things with the money...


----------



## jdubbya

The Crow 1994 said:


> Nice pick up, jdubbya! I love the masks from Death Studios. They do an AWESOME job. I keep telling myself that I'm going to buy one of their masks every year....and I keep forgetting until it's too late.


Hey Crow! Good to see you man! Yeah, DS turns out some fine masks. Excellent quality and detail, and affordable too.



hallorenescene said:


> oh my gosh jdubbya, that is an awesome prop you made last year. the new head will look great on another. i hope you post pics of all your zombies when you get them done. i can see they will be wonderful. has tumble and rrguy seen your zombies? they both are zombieholics. i like your setup, all of it. nice touch for the witches tombstone with the broom, cat and black rose. did you make the tombstone? very nice! and that urn you found will make a sweet tombstone.


Thanks. I'll be sure to take some family photos of my zombies. Looking forward to building them and will start on the armatures this week. I did make the tombstone (make most of mine). Had the broom and cat props so they fit well. Got a lot of comments on it Halloween night. I really like this finial thing. If the monument turns out like I envision it, it should be a pretty neat addition to the cemetery.


----------



## Ecula

Here what I got today:
New items 2011


----------



## moonbaby345

ondeko said:


> I was in dollar Tree today and picked up 6 of the skull door knockers and 6 of the vampire door knockers. I want to use them as coffin handles, fixtures on crypts, etc.


That's a great idea!Please post pictures after!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I bought two Walgreens skeletons. I'm trying to go all bucky in my display, but these were very nice. Now I have to figure out a way to get rid of two dozen plus bluckys.


----------



## Spinechiller

Today I purchased one of those skull ice molds, from Micheal's. Looking forward to using it during my Halloween party.


----------



## davy2

*Got this little guy at Michaels for 30% off*


----------



## greaseballs80

Got the Spirit Halloween Standing Candelabra, and i must agree that this is Awesome, i love it so much i am going back to get a 2nd one. The sad part is i wont be using it this season does not go with my theme  oh well i still got it.


----------



## sweetdiggity

The Michael Myers door cover I ordered from BuyCostumes.com came today!!! It is pretty cool! It plays the Halloween theme, Michael's eyes light up red and it makes breathing sounds. I have it up on the door to my bedroom already but may move it as Halloween gets closer. 
It's sound activated, so every time my dog barks, I hear the Halloween theme. lol Good dog!


----------



## Trinity1

greaseballs80 said:


> Got the Spirit Halloween Standing Candelabra, and i must agree that this is Awesome, i love it so much i am going back to get a 2nd one. The sad part is i wont be using it this season does not go with my theme  oh well i still got it.


That is awesome! I would MAKE that work


----------



## SimplyJenn

Grease, you could always put it in your bedroom or bathroom?


----------



## Scatterbrains

Got me some Halloween running shoes...


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery

Today I purchased Halloween Chips Ahoy!


----------



## hallorenescene

ecula, you got some cute stuff
davy2, i got that guy last year, how much did you pay for yours?  i lovevhim. i used mine last year as a mortician
greaseball, that candlelabra is georgous
scatters, very attractive running shoes


----------



## Shadowbat

sweetdiggity said:


> The Michael Myers door cover I ordered from BuyCostumes.com came today!!! It is pretty cool! It plays the Halloween theme, Michael's eyes light up red and it makes breathing sounds. I have it up on the door to my bedroom already but may move it as Halloween gets closer.
> It's sound activated, so every time my dog barks, I hear the Halloween theme. lol Good dog!



Bought one of those at Walgreens last year for a friend of mine. He loves it. I bought the Freddy one.


----------



## tinafromidaho

Those are spectacular, where did you get them?


----------



## davy2

Greaseballs, was that candelabra $100 (or i guess 25% off with coupon)? 
I need to run out and get one!

Hallorenescene, I paid $60 for the butler, seemed okay at 30% off $90, wish it was lifesize!


----------



## Mizerella

I really want those Spirit candelabras! But alas not in the budget this year! 


Here is my scores for the week so far. 
I went back to Walgreens and got 3 more strands of green lights. I also grabbed one of those awesome $30 skeletons it was all I could do to resist getting all three they had. I also got the black table candelabra at Michael's. My biggest Purchase was Demonica from Spirit, yes she is the new model and works flawlessly.
I feel like a little kid at Christmas with all these new toys, so excited!


----------



## sweetdiggity

I just bought a Brain Jell-O Mold from Kraft online. It was actually "free" but you have to pay shipping for $2.95. Pretty cheap for a brain mold!


----------



## witchymom

sweetdiggity said:


> I just bought a Brain Jell-O Mold from Kraft online. It was actually "free" but you have to pay shipping for $2.95. Pretty cheap for a brain mold!


you wouldnt want to share that link would ya? lol


----------



## halloween71

Spinechiller said:


> Today I purchased one of those skull ice molds, from Micheal's. Looking forward to using it during my Halloween party.


I got that one and the spider one.I bought the skull one to use as a mold for some half skull heads.


----------



## halloween71

Terror Tom said:


> Halloween City opened today!!!! I picked up a Frankentstein on sale for $29.99 + tax. I couldn't believe he was so cheap!


He looks good for that price you got a good deal.


----------



## SimplyJenn

witchymom I just went to the jello website: www.jello.com and ordered mine. The link is top center of page. Thanks Sweet for the heads up.


----------



## rubyc

i got more candy at walgreens today.. So far I have 10 large bags and have paid -20.00 for all.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I went and bought 4 more of the Walgreen skeletons. I can't wait until the have all their stuff out. Some stores had nothing.


----------



## greaseballs80

Picked these items today from Dollar Tree, going to dress up my stuffed dummies in clowns, these were perfect additions to there costumes. The funny glasses i am ging to give to the big high school kids that come to my door not dressed in any costumes.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Just browsed Walmart today as they are finally starting to put out Halloween. Saw they have little plastic cockroaches this year. So different from the typical spiders that we see every year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Finally found a Walgreens in my area that had some Halloween stuff other than candy out. But didn't see those great $30 skellies. On my way out I stopped to talk to the cashier and her manager was there and said, "oh we have those skeletons! They haven't been put out yet. Did you want one? It will take me a few minutes to get to them." SURE, i'll wait. Got 2 and they are so nice and the price is great too. Over the past few years I've admired the Garden Ridge skeletons which look great and priced nicely too, but GR isn't in my area. Not sure if these are as nice but I'm delighted with them. Sometimes there's just no substitute for a nice looking skeleton in your haunt. It's a great staple. I'm mentioning all of this so that if you are among those wanting to pick one up and haven't seen them out yet, take a chance and ask a manager. Can't hurt! I wonder how many each store gets in. 

Much thanks to the person/persons who posted early pics of them or I might have missed out on getting them this year. Happily one less thing on my Need for This Year list and now time to brainstorm on how I'll incorporate them.


----------



## sikntwizted

My Walgreens doesn't have them yet. Lucky for me, my dad works there. I'll be getting a call when they come in AND an employee discount.


----------



## Deadna

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Finally found a Walgreens in my area that had some Halloween stuff other than candy out. But didn't see those great $30 skellies. On my way out I stopped to talk to the cashier and her manager was there and said, "oh we have those skeletons! They haven't been put out yet. Did you want one? It will take me a few minutes to get to them." SURE, i'll wait. Got 2 and they are so nice and the price is great too. Over the past few years I've admired the Garden Ridge skeletons which look great and priced nicely too, but GR isn't in my area. Not sure if these are as nice but I'm delighted with them. Sometimes there's just no substitute for a nice looking skeleton in your haunt. It's a great staple. I'm mentioning all of this so that if you are among those wanting to pick one up and haven't seen them out yet, take a chance and ask a manager. Can't hurt! I wonder how many each store gets in.
> 
> Much thanks to the person/persons who posted early pics of them or I might have missed out on getting them this year. Happily one less thing on my Need for This Year list and now time to brainstorm on how I'll incorporate them.


From what I've read most of the stores only got a couple in. My store put out 90" spiders in the space after I bought the last skelly but a friend who delivers pop to the place said he can go to the manager and get anything he wants ordered so asking can't hurt.


----------



## hallorenescene

davy2, that's a good price, i paid $69.00 on sale for mine
mizer, i love all you got, that demonica is awesome
grease, where did you get your clown items. i would have liked to have thrown those in my reaper box. i already got other stuff and sent my box. you're glasses idea is very cute. the kids will love it.


----------



## joossa

My 99 Cent Only is beginning to bring out their stuff finally!!!! The woman I spoke to told me that they will be mostly stocked by the weekend, so I will visit them then and will take pictures to post here!

Finally! I've been waiting!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Man those Walgreen's skeletons look great for the price. The wife and I are going to check our local stores this Saturday and I'd love to get my hands on one. I'm hoping my local Spirit store gets their act together. They opened so late last year (and gave me serious attitude when I asked why) that I called corporate on them and corporate had them opened within 3 hours of the call; I'm hoping this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Seriously? Boy no messing with you Hoodoo Hermit! Hey, maybe you can come over here and get some of my slacker stores stocked with Halloween?! It seems like so many of them still have school stuff on the shelves. I'm impressed that Spirit headquarters lit a fire like that though.

Good luck on picking up a Walgreen's skeleton BTW.


----------



## dippedstix

greaseballs80 said:


> Picked these items today, going to dress up my stuffed dummies in clowns, these were perfect additions to there costumes. The funny glasses i am ging to give to the big high school kids that come to my door not dressed in any costumes.
> 
> 
> Hey Greaseballs- where did you get the ribbon??


----------



## greaseballs80

dippedstix said:


> greaseballs80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked these items today, going to dress up my stuffed dummies in clowns, these were perfect additions to there costumes. The funny glasses i am ging to give to the big high school kids that come to my door not dressed in any costumes.
> 
> 
> Hey Greaseballs- where did you get the ribbon??
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is from Dollar Tree
Click to expand...


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Now I wish I had a Walgreens, if only for the $30 skeletons. The Rite Aid near my office is still stocking their shelves. I'm eyeing some solar lights with pumpkins or ghosts. Last Christmas, I bought a bunch of snowflake solar lights and was quite pleased with how well they did. Because I buy so much there, I get an automatic 20% off regular prices.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I have 6 of the skeletons from Walgreens now. It took an entire afternoon and 6 stores to get them. Many stores were sold out already. 

I'm glad I didn't wait for the upcoming sale. I doubt there would have been any left. Maybe they plan to restock at some point.


----------



## GiggleFairy

greaseballs, ALL of your new goodies came from the Dollar Tree? Even the clown supplies? My heart skipped a beat when I saw them. I'm doing a circus themed addition this year and still need a few items.


Re: the Walgreen's skeletons, I just spoke to a manager at the closest store to me. They don't have any items yet and he says he doesn't have the skeletons in yet, but he did request my contact info so he could call me when they do come in. YAY! Is there a picture of the skele anywhere? I'd like to see what they look like. And how tall are they? Now you guys know there's trust here when someone reserves a decoration site unseen!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

In addition to the 2 Walgreen skellies I got yesterday, I picked up a few small things on my list. At CVS Pharmacy I picked up a Flexi-mask to add to one of my Gemmy White-haired Spirit Ball guys from a few years ago that were purchased to turn into talking props. The eyes look pretty good through it and the mouth does appear to talk although not a lot of articulated movement but I'm happy with it. The foam on the mask is spongy and a bit thick and might have worked better with a thinner mask but I liked the look of this mask so that was the deciding factor. It was 9.99. I suppose i could take my mini drill sanding bits and make it thinner. At some point CVS should have a sale on masks, probably 20-25% off but there were only 2 of this particular one and I didn't want to miss out getting one. 

CVS also had these really cute TY Beanie Boos, _totally_ halloween. They are so soft too. I went off list and picked up the little black bat. Oh and if you're a Peanuts fan, they are also carrying a new grouping for this year of the Halloween Peanuts figures. I saw Charlie Brown who had a skull mask I think, Lucy dressed in a pumpkin outfit, Snoopy and Woodstock who were dressed in a cape and mask I think, and maybe it was Pig Pen? who was dressed as a werewolf or a scarecrow? Can't remember for sure as I was short of time and rushing to get out. I did take pics and will download and post on the Store Sighting thread later today. If you are doing a kids party and show one of the Peanuts Halloween movies, I think one or two of the figures would make a nice party game prize to go along with the movie.


GiggleFairy, check out Mizerella's pic on this page: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...t-did-you-find-buy-today-319.html#post1153716. I've seen other picks of it sitting in a chair, either further back in the thread or maybe under the Walgreens thread that I think someone started a bit ago. The shopping threads have exploded this year and I find it hard to know where to look for anything. Sometimes things are only pictured and not in text so it can be hard to find by the regular search feature, but try recent mentions of Walgreens and skeleton if you want to see more pics.


----------



## greaseballs80

GiggleFairy said:


> greaseballs, ALL of your new goodies came from the Dollar Tree? Even the clown supplies? My heart skipped a beat when I saw them. I'm doing a circus themed addition this year and still need a few items.
> 
> 
> Re: the Walgreen's skeletons, I just spoke to a manager at the closest store to me. They don't have any items yet and he says he doesn't have the skeletons in yet, but he did request my contact info so he could call me when they do come in. YAY! Is there a picture of the skele anywhere? I'd like to see what they look like. And how tall are they? Now you guys know there's trust here when someone reserves a decoration site unseen!


Yes, GiggleFairy everything is from Dollar Tree, they even had a big comb brush & toothbrush, i am doing a clown theme as well. Thats why i got it. Hope you can find them as well.


----------



## GodOfThunder

http://gizmodo.com/5838454/jell+o-brain-mold-is-the-jiggly-deal-of-the-day

Sweet- FREE Jell-O brain mold, just pay less than $3 for shipping.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

GodOfThunder said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5838454/jell+o-brain-mold-is-the-jiggly-deal-of-the-day
> 
> Sweet- FREE Jell-O brain mold, just pay less than $3 for shipping.


My brain is coming in the mail.


----------



## icemanfred

How tall are the walgreens skeletons?
anyone got more pics of what they look like?


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Seriously? Boy no messing with you Hoodoo Hermit! Hey, maybe you can come over here and get some of my slacker stores stocked with Halloween?! It seems like so many of them still have school stuff on the shelves. I'm impressed that Spirit headquarters lit a fire like that though.
> 
> Good luck on picking up a Walgreen's skeleton BTW.


Thanks  Yea I was impressed as well but the lady from corporate was all business, very nice, and even put me on hold while she called them to figure out what their problem was. It was breath of fresh air because both of the major Halloween stores in my area (Halloween Express and Spirit) have been proliferated with rude employees and poor customer service. The Halloween Express has been worse. Apparently all the employees throw a huge party after they close on Halloween night. One year, after the party, the manager showed up an hour and a half late for the after holiday sale opening (she was hung-over) and last year they just decided not to have an after-Halloween sale. I'm assuming they'd rather party. If they don't offer one this year I'll let you know how Halloween Express' corporate office handles things lol


----------



## jenscats5

Went to 3 (yes THREE!) Walgreens after work and NO Halloween decorations!! I'm terribly vexed.....


----------



## nicnacnikki

Today was my birthday so I decided to take myself on a shopping spree and bought a bunch of Halloween goodies. This is some of the stuff that I picked up.


----------



## jenscats5

nicnacnikki said:


> Today was my birthday so I decided to take myself on a shopping spree and bought a bunch of Halloween goodies. This is some of the stuff that I picked up.
> View attachment 85544


Nice giant hands!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thanks mizerella for the heads up on Walgreens. I went today and bought two of the $30.00 skellies, a bag of bones $7.99 and a mega humongous spider $30.00. I bought all thes items from Garden Ridge just a few weeks ago and they're practically identical exept for the price. Skelli $49.00, bag o bones $14.99, & spider around $50.00. Gosh I wish I had waited. Had I only known! 

Then (thanks to greaseballs80) I headed back to Dollar tree and got several scene setters and wall/floor stickers.

All in all it was a pretty good day.


----------



## Crunch

Wow, Sidnami really knows what makes a long lasting thread. Picked these up at a local Spirit store today:


----------



## Ghouliet

Happy Birthday, nicnacnikki! I really like the skellies I bought from Walgreens. I will be using one in my tree this Halloween and the others are going to have tea in my livingroom, in sight of tot's.


----------



## jenscats5

Ghouliet said:


> Happy Birthday, nicnacnikki! I really like the skellies I bought from Walgreens. I will be using one in my tree this Halloween and the others are going to have tea in my livingroom, in sight of tot's.


So it'll be Hank and.................?????


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Didn't find much today, which was really disappointing!  Walgreens only had candy out, Wal-Mart didn't have a single Halloween thing out, not even candy and Big Lots only had 1 aisle and nothing really caught my eye. I did pick up a cool Yankee Candle pumpkin man tea light holder from Meijer, they didn't have the other one I wanted. I also picked up a black and grey creepy cloth from Dollar Tree, along with a crow, which my cat destroyed shortly after getting home! I sat the bag on the floor in the living room and went through the house to open some windows, since it had warmed up, and when I came back to the living room the cat had a huge chuck out of the side of the body and there were black feathers all over! lol


----------



## Spooky-Licious

Went to SPIRIT for the 1st time of my life. I was so excited. Didn't really get a chance to look around much cause they were closing soon as I arrived. But I saw these Giant Zombie Lawn Stakes out of the corner of my eye.
They were on CLEARANCE for *$9.97*!!!! [Usually $29.99]

_They were so cheap cause the actual 'stakes' are missing. _That's fine by me. I'll figure something out. 
I'm so proud of these bad boys! My dog won't leave them alone. Lol. Oh, and I got the syringe pen lol.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Went to check of Target's Halloween. Well I sure hope they add more 'cause what I saw was cheap and uninteresting like Wal mart was a couple of years ago.


----------



## leafsfan7

Last year I had 125 ToT's but we didn't celebrate it much years before, and I only put the decorations up hours before they came(raccoons & squirrels - the bad thing about feeding those cute critters). This year I'm going all out. Last year I went organic- organic gummies, organic chips, organic lollypops& drops, Lindt chocolates(I get a really good discount there). This year so far I got 150 full time chocolate bars (Aero, Crispy Crunch, Crunchie, Smarties, Kit Kat, Caramilk, Coffee Crisp) -thinking of getting more too, 150 Ringpops, 300 Rockets, 150 Full size Maynards Gummies (Sweedish berries, Fuzzy Peaches), 350 funsize Reese&Yorkies, 1000+ Pieces of Lindt Chocolates and I'm going to pick up Ketchup Chips, Sun Chips, All-Dressed Chips regular size cases at Cosco as soon as I get closer to the date so they don't expiry early. 

I'm going to NYC the second weekend of October to their Cosco and Target to get more (prices are a lot lower than Canada's) and get organic gummies and a lot more! This year I'm going to put on my decorations two weeks earlier so I might get more ToT's, so I might have to buy even more! But I enjoy it, especially going to Cosco (it gives me an excuse to go!).

As for my decorations- window stickers (cool ones- Dollarama;amazing), purple spider & spider web, green glow in the dark skeleton , a mummy that will wrap around the tree, these ghosts will bells for the tree,bats for the windows, pumpkin lights, all these wooden signs and more. I live in a very safe kids area, a lot of younger parents inside the city, no crime, kids walk alone, houses all detached and near each other, so kids can get more candy. I'm also considering buying this 6 foot inflatable cat that moves its head side to side and I think it might block our windows. I'm still thinking. 

Has anyone been to the East Harlem Cosco, how are the prices there? I purchase things in small quantities ($30-$80) at a time to convince myself I'm not spending that much, but so far I've spend around $400.lol But I'm not complaining, seeing those kids faces light up and saying thank you very much is good enough for me!


----------



## Mizerella

One of the reasons this site is so great... word passes down and we are all the first to know about the great deals like the $30 walgreens skeleton

Gigglefairy, Icemanfred: Here is a pic of my 5 year old with the Walgreens Skeleton. He is 5ft tall, so he comes to about my nose.









He is sturdy and his jaw even moves a bit. same one they are asking $50 at Spirit


----------



## hallorenescene

nic, you got some sweet stuff. happy birthday to you. i hope to score that vampire and vampiress this year.
crunch, you scored good
mg, to funny about your killer cat. lol.
spooky l, those are cool hands, but how do they stay in the ground?


----------



## 22606

Spooky-Licious said:


> Went to SPIRIT for the 1st time of my life. I was so excited. Didn't really get a chance to look around much cause they were closing soon as I arrived. But I saw these Giant Zombie Lawn Stakes out of the corner of my eye.
> They were on CLEARANCE for *$9.97*!!!! [Usually $29.99]


Great price for those. You're right, they usually are _much_ more, no matter which store. How much did they charge for the dog?









Excellent purchases, everybody









Happy Birthday, Nikki. Hope that your day went well


----------



## Zombiesmash

So Spirit opened today, and I happened upon it by chance because they just put the signs up last week. I figured it would be a while before they would open.

Anyway, I walked in and saw the Gatekeeper and it was love at first sight. I looked at him for quite a while, then I wandered around and looked at everything else. Then I looked at him again for a bit. I went and grabbed a cart and wandered some more, and picked up some small things. Then I looked at him again. I decided to go pay for my small things and right before I got in line I turned around and went back and put him in the cart.

Damn addictions.


----------



## sumrtym

Well, I'm happy as a lark tonight. I had my car in the shop so couldn't get to my usual every 2 day or so check of Homegoods, but picked it up today and swung by. They were putting out new items (some I haven't seen pictured). 3 different Halloween count down signs that you manually rotate the numbers, an old lady lenticular that was large I'd never seen in big black frame for $9.99, 3 stacked shiny (foil-like shiny) skulls getting smaller as you go up with the last one wearing his shiny hat. Anyway, I circled 3 times, asked the lady putting things out (couldn't stay for new carts of stuff) about the two headless horseman statues and she said SOMETHING in a heavy accent like, "no worry, we have more Halloween". Not exactly an answer as to whether she's seen them new in tonight, or I missed a couple already. Was about to head home when.....

THERE IT WAS!!!! Not the horseman, but I had circled three times and completely missed them. Sitting on the middle shelf of an endcap that's not very tall near the back I happened to spy the "Spooky" bat candle holder! I RAN from the aisle to the endcap, bent down, and sure enough....two of the witch on broom with crescent moon ones I had given up on were there, probably just put out fresh tonight! I grabbed both of the witch ones dancing with glee as I had totally given up on finding them (very few have mentioned doing so).

I stopped by the candle Halloween and food Halloween sections for good measure and they had a set of cookie cutters that came in a really nicely decorated Halloween box for storage with a witch on broomstick, bat, black cat, pumpkin, broomstick, and owl...and maybe one other, maybe not, can't remember...all in plain metal for only $4.99. However, I instead bought the set for $6.99 without a good storage box (figures) with cookie cutters of the same witch, cat, pumpkin, and bat, but instead of broomstick and owl a crescent man in moon, ghost, and witch hat for $6.99 that were all painted orange, black, or white instead of bare metal (I'll probably die from Chromium poisoning). 

Anyway, I figure my true cost for those witch candle holders, which I couldn't be more thrilled with, is probably 6x what I paid for them at the register in gas for the car on all my trips out there! Maybe I should count the replacing of the rear brakes and rotors I just had to do in that as well.....lol


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Acquired through an eBay auction.

As soon as I saw this whimsical light-up foam skull, I had to have it. Think that it will fit in perfectly with the spooky but (mostly) kid-friendly graveyard scene that I'm planning for 2011.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Sounds like you got some great things, sumrtym! Congrats! You're lucky to have a Home Goods near. Our closest one is 2 1/2 hrs away.


----------



## sumrtym

The Crow 1994 said:


> Sounds like you got some great things, sumrtym! Congrats! You're lucky to have a Home Goods near. Our closest one is 2 1/2 hrs away.


I really only discovered it for Halloween last year, and didn't visit it too much past my initial visit. This year, thanks to the pictures posted by others, I've been stalking it, but it's been kind of stupid the amount I'm shelling out on gas to do the round trip to it AND the TJ Maxx I've been swinging by trying to find a couple items. That being said, I'm simply over the moon about those candle holders though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sumrtym, enjoyed your post. Isn't success after so much perserverance uplifting?! It's funny how certain decor items hit a sweet spot for so many. Those candle holders were the first things of the season that I saw in my store that caught my eye. Who knew they would cause such a mad hunt for people. I'd say those and the headless horsemen statutes are the " it" items this year at the HG/TJMaxx/Marshalls related stores. Congrats.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

That is awesome that you found the candle holders you were looking for, sumrtym!  I'm still on the hunt for that headless horseman statue as well, with no luck yet! I've been popping into TJ Maxx almost every other day, thank goodness it's across the street from where I work, so it's not out of my way to stop by before or after work. We don't have a Marshalls or Homesense here, so if TJ Maxx doesn't get it, I guess I'll be out of luck.


----------



## Ecula

I bought this white (cheese?) cloth and colored it black:









And this candle holder:









*


----------



## Minerva

I picked up 4 skulls from Walgreens today, along with 2 tombstones for $10, a couple of spiders to go on our gate, and some cute little stuffed toys for my mom to put on her desk at school (she's an elementary school principal). I debated on getting a skeleton, and I think I will go back tomorrow to get one! The rest of the day was not good at all. We drove 30 miles to see if Spirit was open yet, and it wasn't. So we went to Target to see if they had anything, but nope, nothing. We then called the next closest Spirit (20+ miles from where we were) several times at around 6:30, but they never answered. We should've gone home, but no, I had to go. We got there a little after 7pm, and what do you know? THEY CLOSE AT 7!!!! Seriously, who closes at 7?! I was so sad.  We went to Halloween City, but they didn't have much out besides costumes. Went to the Target next door, and they had nothing either. I think I'm going to wait another week before trying again.


----------



## icemanfred

Mizzerella
thanks for that pics. just what I wanted to see.
went to one walgreens and called another no luck yet.

BTW people looking for a Spirit. Call first. not only to check they are open . but make sure they have props. assuming that is what you are after. I drove 50miles round trip. only to find the store only had [email protected] no props!!!!
Never heard of that in all the yrs I have visited spirit stores.


----------



## spiderqueen

Okay, I am finally joining this thread, although I am going to completely ignore the word "today" in the subject. These are the things I've found/bought since the beginning of the Halloween season. 

- White satin and black lace spiderweb corset (eBay)
- Black iron candelabra with dangling beads (Michael's)
- 24-inch black widow (Michael's)
- 2 skulls on black pillars meant to be flameless tealight holders (Michael's)
- Black leather handbag with 3-dimensional skull face (eBay) 
- "Happy Halloween" spider canvas painting (ShopKo)
- 3 pairs of Halloween underwear - black widow, bats, skeleton hands (ShopKo)


----------



## rosella_au

great guys everyone! I bought some jars and grow-in-water animals for my mourge monstrositys.

Spiderqueen- that corset is definately very sexy! great buys.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Spiderqueen, when I first saw your message I could only read it not see the pics (was looking at HF from PS3) and when I read the line, "2 skulls on black pillars meant to be flameless tealight holders (Michael's)" I was inspired. My neighbors had on the roadside two lamps that have been out for a few days for heavy trash pick up (I guess they were overlooked). They are the black; I think halogen kind with a diameter of maybe 1.5 to 2". So after reading your post I ran out there and got them. I think I will make something like what you said only a bit taller and bigger skulls so the sizes compliment each other. Thanks for posting!


----------



## hallorenescene

saru, that is a very cute, kid friendly skelly.
ecula, cute candle holder
minerva, that bites! i've had days like that. around here most stores put out late. so i have been trying to wait to check them out, but am getting anxious. now if i wanted xmas items, it'd be a go already. go figure. when i was a kid, noone put out exmas till after thanksgiving. sounds like you did pick up a few scores though
spiderqueen, yeah, you finally posted your spoils. the corsett is georgous, and i LOVE the purse. it looks big enough to put a pen in. all your stuff is very nice.

so i went to my sisters who puts out a few halloween things to sell in her beauty shop every year and picked up this pirate shoulder monkey. i love him! $7.00.









and then i went to dollar general in charles city and picked up these arms for $5.00 a piece. i like them because you don't find right and left very often. they were out of both legs, so i passed on them









then i swung by the party shop in charles city, and scored the goth beauty for $9.50, the hearse for $7.00, and the scary fireplace for $7.00.








and also the moon and bat cutouts for $3.05, the 12" haunted house for $2.35, and the gothic witch peel and place for $3.85.









and after i got off work in mason city, i swung by walgreens. they were just starting to put out halloween. not much out yet, but there on a top shelf was one lonely skeleton. $30.00. i grabbed him. he rode home with me in the front seat. i was real excited, my first big skeleton. i have a smaller one, a posing skeleton about 1/2 the size. now i have pops and junior. pretty cool.


----------



## sumrtym

Thanks Ghost of Spookie and MGOBLUENIK! I have the candle pillars sitting on my mantle on either side of that gray skeleton bust Michael's sold last year or the year before. Girlfriend said it's starting to look like a creepy altar. 

spiderqueen, really like the corset!

Went back by Homegoods & TJ Maxx this morning, but no headless horseman. Got stuck in traffic for road construction and took me 30 minutes to go 1 mile.  At Homegoods, I still didn't make it out without picking something up though. The other day, I'd seen they had Halloween cork-backed coasters with different pictures on them, sets of 4 (you only get one picture per set). I was kind of taken with one, but talked myself out of getting them. However, this time, they also had cork-backed place mats with the same pictures on them. That sunk me. I ended up bringing home one set of place mats for $12.99 that has a black cat in witch's hat sitting outdoors in a green grass field backed by trees with full moon and stars just coming out in an orange tinted sky. Next to her (the cat is always a her) is a pumpkin just in front and behind the cat to the side a jack-o-lantern. At the bottom in yellow letters it reads Trick or Treat.

I'm such a sucker for the cat in witch hats with pumpkins. They're out on the dining room table already.

EDIT: As I type this, I'm under attack. A pigeon is sitting on my deck railing and keeps crashing into my sliding glass door trying to get in, then walking the railing, then making another run at it. We're at 4x so far.

Oh, I should also mention, the non-Halloween girlfriend brought home a costume for the dog from Big Lots yesterday....the one that's a shark so it looks like the Shark devoured your dog. She had thought about one that looks like a cat when i was on the phone with her and wanted to know what was more fun/cute. I abruptly got in trouble by saying neither, as it's depressing the dog isn't really a cat and the other one, the shark eating the dog is like taking food away from me (I always joke we're going to have a bbq one day...). Yes, I love animals, I'm just more a cat person. When she tried it on the dog, I couldn't help but bust out laughing. You've never seen a more miserable, resentful looking, totally ridiculous dog in your life.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spiderqueen, really nice stuff there. So you've been holding back on us huh?! Glad you spilled your guts showing us your finds.

Hallorenescene, congrats on the Wallgreens guy! And never heard of a Halloween shoulder monkey but he's cool too. Nice find on the matching arm. I bought latex arms last year with coupons from Spirit to get a right and left arm for a scare scene. Having looked, it is hard to find at a good price.

Last year was the first year that I bought a life-sized skeleton and there is that feeling of being in the "big" haunt leagues finally. Like you are really serious because generally the dang thing cost so much!! I could kiss their Walgreens buyer for coming up with this guy this year and pricing it at $30, making it so much more affordable for the average family. Got a deal on last years Diddams skelly but still paid about $30 more for him as I recall. I have a few bluckies but have always hated those alien guys. Have a few 36in poseable guys from OT, and last year picked up 2 of the $10 "kids" from Walmart. Oh, and one year i bought a few realistic ground breakers from Walmart to use as parts for a clothed skellie prop, sort of cheap gals prop, but still effective in the haunt. It's been a slow buying process adding boney guys.


----------



## DarkMatter

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HALLOWEEN-C...571?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5f1053cb


----------



## jenscats5

Checked out more Walgreen's locally & still no Blucky's! Will keep looking.....also hit up Party City to see what they had & they were just beginning to put out their Halloween stuff.....

So ended up getting a nice skull (not foam! $5.99!) at Walgreen's, a few (more!) things at Dollar Tree: gargoyles, kitty/pumpkin snow globe, a door cover for my office door at work and a frame for one of my lenticular pictures. Also went to the Christmas tree shop & got: a witches hat, a cinnamon scented broom, some orange pumpkin hand soap, a black leaf garland (only a few sparkles!) and 3 potion bottles.

Almost done decorating inside the house!


----------



## joossa

Got a couple of items from my 99 Cent Only store. You can see some of the pics I took of the stuff they had here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/108228-99-cent-only-halloween-items.html


----------



## hallorenescene

dark matter, that is a cool count down calendar
jens, sounds like you scored too
joosa, there are a lot of cool items there. those skellies could even be ground breakers. and i like the body parts garlands.


----------



## Spooks-Magee

This thread only for decorations? I bought paint for monster mud. Sherwinn Williams, new good stuff, a buck a gallon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nope not just for decorations. I've never made monster mud before. What color paint did you get? Sounds like a good price for SW paint.


----------



## spiderqueen

rosella_au said:


> Spiderqueen- that corset is definately very sexy! great buys.





sumrtym said:


> spiderqueen, really like the corset!





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Spiderqueen, really nice stuff there. So you've been holding back on us huh?! Glad you spilled your guts showing us your finds.


Thanks everyone. The corset looks even nicer in person. It was a bit on the expensive side, so I was worried it wouldn't be very high-quality when it got here and that it would have been a waste of money. But the quality seems great, so it was worth it. Yeah, I suppose I have been holding back on you... Next time I buy something, I'll make sure to post it right away. 



SimplyJenn said:


> Spiderqueen, when I first saw your message I could only read it not see the pics (was looking at HF from PS3) and when I read the line, "2 skulls on black pillars meant to be flameless tealight holders (Michael's)" I was inspired. My neighbors had on the roadside two lamps that have been out for a few days for heavy trash pick up (I guess they were overlooked). They are the black; I think halogen kind with a diameter of maybe 1.5 to 2". So after reading your post I ran out there and got them. I think I will make something like what you said only a bit taller and bigger skulls so the sizes compliment each other. Thanks for posting!


Sounds cool, Jenn. Glad I could inspire you. 



hallorenescene said:


> spiderqueen, yeah, you finally posted your spoils. the corsett is georgous, and i LOVE the purse. it looks big enough to put a pen in. all your stuff is very nice.


Thanks, Hallo. Out of context of the other thread, I can imagine that "it looks big enough to put a pen in" would sound really strange to other members, so let me explain for everyone else's benefit: when I first got the purse, the only things I could squeeze into it were my wallet, cell phone, keychain, Chapstick and a very small tin of mints. With only those things in it, I had to struggle to even get it closed, so there was definitely no room for anything else, even a pen. However, after I'd had it a couple of days and the leather became less rigid, it was able to stretch more and I can fit more things into it now. I am planning to use this purse on Halloween night when I go on a ghost tour, so I was very upset at first that there was no way to fit my digital camera into it (definitely want my camera on a ghost tour), but now it fits in there along with everything else I should need - except my sunglasses, but at least those can hook onto the strap or something after dark.


----------



## Deadna

Picked up the 6 foot talking reaper from CVS using a 30% off coupon. He's not as goofy looking as he appears on the box nor as white but he really needs beefed up under his robes...not bad for around $21 tho'!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture85816-cvs-talking-reaper.jpg


----------



## Spooks-Magee

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nope not just for decorations. I've never made monster mud before. What color paint did you get? Sounds like a good price for SW paint.


A dollar a gallon! Awesome price. Other stores wanted 10 or 15 for miss colored paint. It was a sandy color and exactly what I needed.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> so i went to my sisters who puts out a few halloween things to sell in her beauty shop every year and picked up this pirate shoulder monkey. i love him! $7.00.


That is great. Definitely made me grin, hallo











spiderqueen said:


> Yeah, I suppose I have been holding back on you... Next time I buy something, I'll make sure to post it right away.
> 
> Out of context of the other thread, I can imagine that "it looks big enough to put a pen in" would sound really strange to other members, so let me explain for everyone else's benefit: when I first got the purse, the only things I could squeeze into it were my wallet, cell phone, keychain, Chapstick and a very small tin of mints. With only those things in it, I had to struggle to even get it closed, so there was definitely no room for anything else, even a pen. However, after I'd had it a couple of days and the leather became less rigid, it was able to stretch more and I can fit more things into it now. I am planning to use this purse on Halloween night when I go on a ghost tour, so I was very upset at first that there was no way to fit my digital camera into it (definitely want my camera on a ghost tour), but now it fits in there along with everything else I should need - except my sunglasses, but at least those can hook onto the strap or something after dark.


Next time... It's always _next time_









Your purchases are very nice, spiderqueen. I'm glad to know that the purse is cooperating now (kind of helps, huh?







). Have fun on the tour, and if you get any shots, be sure to show them off









My new Venetian mask from Marshalls, which I got at a bit of a discount, since the handle/stick was hanging off of it; 'Super Glue' wasn't so super, but duct tape did the trick


----------



## kittyvibe

Deadna said:


> Picked up the 6 foot talking reaper from CVS using a 30% off coupon. He's not as goofy looking as he appears on the box nor as white but he really needs beefed up under his robes...not bad for around $21 tho'!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture85816-cvs-talking-reaper.jpg


Deadna, where do you get the coupon from? I bought this while there, I could not resist a motionette- word of caution, out of the 4 they had only this one worked fully and/or was undamaged. Click on pic for video, new forum redirects now to photobucket 


Also got these at the Dollar Tree- wall stickums some are 3-D, wood signs, murals (the crashed reaper cracks me up) and some nice cutouts for my Poe Party.


----------



## Spooky-Licious

Garthgoyle said:


>


That is gorgeous!!


----------



## 22606

kittyvibe said:


>


The tombstone cling is great







The 'critter' window stickers are very cool, too, and the rats look freaky as heck







Kittyvibe, does the 11-piece window cling set glow, like it appears it would?



Spooky-Licious said:


> That is gorgeous!!


Thank you, Spooky-Licious







I thought that it was really different and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## rockplayson

I have got to get that walgreens skeleton.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Hit the other Spirit and Big Lots, totally organized still with excellent selections. This weekend's haul: A pirate hat for a zombie drinking fountain, extra cob webbing, 2 pairs of knee-high halloween socks, a sweet skull cane for a costume, webcaster sticks, my zombie baby Snack time! (found the last one and it was no longer online), 2 sets of flickering light sets for my foamies, a crusty cauldron pub sign, a mini strobe, and cocktail napkins.


----------



## Deadna

kittyvibe said:


> Deadna, where do you get the coupon from?


I saw someone mention they got one in another thread so I gave it a shot by buying something cheap and the registar spit it out. I then went back and got the reaper. I also recieved a 25% off coupon in the mail from them to use this coming weekend. Maybe it's because I go in there so much....the manager calls me "Honey"...LOL!


----------



## harvestmoon

Sorry not really any pics now  but I had a GREAT weekend!!:

At the thrift stores:
- Blowmold gravestone - about 2 1/2 feet tall - $5!!!
- 4 bottles & 1 corked glass canister to use for potions, eyeballs etc - all for $5 
- 4 mini plastic coffins to use as either chip, pretzel, etc bowls or as containers for potions- $2 for all 4
- 2 little Halloween handtowels for the bathroom - $0.59 each
- This AWESOME little fortune teller piggy bank. I thought it would make a neat little prop. He says a bunch of different phrases. I found a stock pic of it online so I did post that. - ONLY $2!! so cool >.<
- a grim reaper statue with skulls piled in front of him, about 8 inches tall - about $2
- A 5x5 victorian looking picture perfect for my haunted mansion room - $0.50

At retail stores:
- 2 packages of eyeballs for my glass canister - $1.00 ea @ Dollar Tree (side note: will be purchasing another package to use for beer pong (lol) they are basically ping pong balls, maybe a little smaller)
- Bottle labels - $2 @ Party Place (like Party City)

AND MY NEW PRIDE AND JOY (with another stock photo)... the Rocking Vampire!!! I got him today @ Spirit Halloween. Got him on clearance for $39.98!! (instead of putting $40, had to get that $39.98 in there, those 2 pennies count )


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, i l;ike your reaper. kid friendly
garth, that is a really pretty mask. looks like one should be going to a ball
kitty, i always love motionettes. have a few myself. they always seem to say proper stuff for their characters. and seeing how i love crashed witches, i think that crashed reaper is a riot too. and those mice and bats are great. i need to go back to dollar tree.
little, you scored the big time
deadna honey, well, you're a lot too, so thought we should get to call you honey. let us know what you get with that coupon
harvest, a blow mold tombstone! oh, i want to get lucky like that. and your fortune teller is very cool. and that rocking vampire is too sweet. could you imagine walking into a dimly lit room with a bunch of those hanging. shivers


----------



## harvestmoon

sumrtym said:


> ...............Yes, I love animals, I'm just more a cat person. When she tried it on the dog, I couldn't help but bust out laughing. You've never seen a more miserable, resentful looking, totally ridiculous dog in your life.


Hahaha this made me laugh out loud. Too funny. My poor dog. I bought him a devil costume a few years back, I had only got the horns on him, and had to snap this pic:









How pitiful. Poor little guy 

EDIT - grr. all my pictures are uploading so small :/


----------



## Spooky-Licious

harvestmoon said:


> AND MY NEW PRIDE AND JOY (with another stock photo)... the Rocking Vampire!!! I got him today @ Spirit Halloween. Got him on clearance for $39.98!! (instead of putting $40, had to get that $39.98 in there, those 2 pennies count )
> View attachment 85948


Awesome hallow-Hall Harvest!! Can't wait to check out my local thrifts once the season gets a lil closer. 
Question about the Spirit vamp prop...were they all on clearance? Or was it on clearance because something was wrong/missing with that individual one?


----------



## Spooky-Licious

harvestmoon said:


> AND MY NEW PRIDE AND JOY (with another stock photo)... the Rocking Vampire!!! I got him today @ Spirit Halloween. Got him on clearance for $39.98!! (instead of putting $40, had to get that $39.98 in there, those 2 pennies count )
> View attachment 85948


Awesome hallow-Hall Harvest!! Can't wait to check out my local thrifts once the season gets a lil closer. 
Question about the Spirit vamp prop...were they all on clearance? Or was it on clearance because something was wrong/missing with that individual one? Need to know cause I have a severe bargain hunting problem Lol.


----------



## Tish

Went by Rite Aid yesterday and they had their Halloween aisle pretty well stocked. Boyfriend picked up one of those scary sounds doormats and a stocking face mask. I need to take a picture of him in it, it's not scary, it's just weird. It's a skeleton face printed onto a white stretchy material. They had a pumpkin face on an orange background as well.


----------



## hallorenescene

tish, i got a mask like that. they are very comfortable, i like mine
i'm not big into wearing masks, so we stuffed it and used it for freddie
sorry, this is the best pic i have of it


----------



## sweetdiggity

This weekend I got a Ghostface mask, candy corn/skeleton bandana from Walmart, carvable pumpkins, LED lights, skeleton garland and baking liners from Dollar Tree and a cool tealight holder from Walgreens.


----------



## kittyvibe

Garthgoyle, the wall stick thingy does not GID  I could add some GID lipgloss to it that I also bought from Dollar Tree though.  

PS to all the peeps with buys, try and get some pics up from your finds because its so much more fun seeing them than reading about it


----------



## kallie

kittyvibe said:


> PS to all the peeps with buys, try and get some pics up from your finds because its so much more fun seeing them than reading about it


I agree kittyvibe!

I'm on a VERY tight budget, but I managed to pick up a few things.
















The Wicked Spiced Pumpkin lotion from Bath and Body Works smells sooo good!


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, you got some cool buys. i've never seen a ceilng tapestry before. that looks very interesting


----------



## kallie

hallorenescene said:


> kallie, you got some cool buys. i've never seen a ceilng tapestry before. that looks very interesting


Me either! I went to Target on Friday and they had some really neat stuff and I got so excited and almost peed my pants! That's where I got those polyresin tombstones too. They were $10. And they weren't even finished yet putting out the goods!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that is a really pretty mask. looks like one should be going to a ball


Thank you, hallo. I'd love to make it to a costume ball sometime, but I think _that_ would look just a tad better being used by a woman than myself







I was thinking of adding some black string (probably satin) to the top of it and having it hanging from a wall.



harvestmoon said:


> Hahaha this made me laugh out loud. Too funny. My poor dog. I bought him a devil costume a few years back, I had only got the horns on him, and had to snap this pic.
> 
> How pitiful. Poor little guy


The look on the dog's face is hilarious. When I was a child, my mother would put a rag/handkerchief on the head of the dog that we had at the time (a medium-sized mutt, named Lady) and call her an "old Polish scrub lady"











Tish said:


> Went by Rite Aid yesterday and they had their Halloween aisle pretty well stocked. Boyfriend picked up one of those scary sounds doormats and a stocking face mask. I need to take a picture of him in it, it's not scary, it's just weird. It's a skeleton face printed onto a white stretchy material. They had a pumpkin face on an orange background as well.


I ordered one of the creepy pumpkin masks like that, since I thought that it would work well for this year's theme; turned out that my head is too large, so I ended up looking more like a soot-covered Asian sporting a bad tan











hallorenescene said:


> tish, i got a mask like that. they are very comfortable, i like mine
> i'm not big into wearing masks, so we stuffed it and used it for freddie
> sorry, this is the best pic i have of it


It worked out quite well for Freddy, going by the picture











kittyvibe said:


> Garthgoyle, the wall stick thingy does not GID. I could add some GID lipgloss to it that I also bought from Dollar Tree though.
> 
> PS to all the peeps with buys, try and get some pics up from your finds because its so much more fun seeing them than reading about it


Thanks, kittyvibe. Why the heck did they make them look like they would glow if they don't? Talk about false advertising









Right, photos are _much_ better...


----------



## The Crow 1994

We bought the ceiling tapestry last year at Target. We hung it on the ceiling using the 3M hooks (not cheap) and it worked out great. We added some spiders to it via fishing line, and that spiced it up even more.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ween-picture67290-kitchen-table-overhang.html


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

@ Spooky-licious 
Mine had 2 for $39.98 each so i guess not


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

I got some fabric for 97 cents on clearance from $7.99 at my spirit
ALSO!!! Bone Collector is $69.98 down from $149.99 52% off!!!


----------



## ZombieHousewife

got some halloween tissues, pumpkin spice waffles, and pumpkin pie poptarts from target! their theme looks really cool this year, more spooky than last year


----------



## kallie

The Crow 1994 said:


> We bought the ceiling tapestry last year at Target. We hung it on the ceiling using the 3M hooks (not cheap) and it worked out great. We added some spiders to it via fishing line, and that spiced it up even more.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ween-picture67290-kitchen-table-overhang.html


Oh thanks for the link! It's always nice when you buy something you're not sure about and then see that someone else has experience with it


----------



## SimplyJenn

ZombieHousewife said:


> got some halloween tissues, pumpkin spice waffles, and pumpkin pie poptarts from target! their theme looks really cool this year, more spooky than last year


Wow I never knew there were pumpkin pie pop tarts. Thanks for telling. Waffles sound good too.


----------



## Growler

I ran over to Target to get hubby a b'day card and checked out the Halloween stuff. I walked right no by most of it. I was kind of depressed about the selection. Prob. just the mood I was in. I wasn't blown away with anything. Then I spotted these little skull top wine bottle toppers. I just had to get one and will prob. go back and get a couple more. They are going to be great on top of my witches potion bottles for next year.

From there I ran over to the recycle center but, they weren't even open on Mon. Darn, 10 miles out of the way for nothing. Well, I did get to Goodwill and nothing. Arg. Then I hit Menards. They have the lighted window posters you see on ebay for only $8.99. It's the double pack of the witch and werewolf, Freddy Krugger, and a few other double window posters. The light from the room lights up the image for people to see on the other side. Then I saw they had the 400w foggers for $20 with wireless remotes! I grabbed one and will prob. get another later on. The price is perfect and it is just the right size for my large crypt I made for my fcg.


----------



## GiggleFairy

For those of you who have gotten the $30 skeletons from Walgreen's, what does their rib cage look like? Is it solid like the Blucky's? I came across some 5' skeletons today - with good skulls - but the standard Blucky body for $20. Trying to decide if I should buy those or wait on my Walgreen's to put out their skeleton(s).


----------



## GiggleFairy

Ghost of Spookie said:


> GiggleFairy, check out Mizerella's pic on this page: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...t-did-you-find-buy-today-319.html#post1153716. I've seen other picks of it sitting in a chair, either further back in the thread or maybe under the Walgreens thread that I think someone started a bit ago. The shopping threads have exploded this year and I find it hard to know where to look for anything. Sometimes things are only pictured and not in text so it can be hard to find by the regular search feature, but try recent mentions of Walgreens and skeleton if you want to see more pics.


OH THANKS! That's EXACTLY what I needed to know. I like the look of that skele WAY better than the one I saw today. I believe I'll wait on Walgreen's . . .


----------



## GiggleFairy

Third time's a charm! 

I called a Walgreen's not too terribly far from me and they had JUST put out two skeletons. Needless to say, the took them right down and held them for me until I got there to purchase them. These guys are AWESOME! I love the shoulder joints - more movement. I'm super excited because I also purchased my clown mask for my clown prop in the funny car I'm working on today as well as a red nose and rainbow fro wig that I actually didn't need since the mask I found has hair. Speaking of hair, or hair-brained I should say, I thought on the drive home (skeletons nicely seat-belted in the back seat) that I could use the extra fro wig and the "Cutie Pie" clown wig and make "His & Hers" clown skeletons for my psycho-circus add on this year. My skeletons were going to be a bride and groom, but I'm super excited about making them clowns.  YAY!

My advice? RUN, don't walk, to your nearest Walgreen's and buy the skele's. They're worth it!


----------



## talkingcatblues

GiggleFairy said:


> Third time's a charm!
> 
> I called a Walgreen's not too terribly far from me and they had JUST put out two skeletons. Needless to say, the took them right down and held them for me until I got there to purchase them. These guys are AWESOME!


Yay, victory!! Good for you for being persistent!


----------



## sumrtym

I've only seen 2 at one Walgreens right when they were putting them out (skeletons) and they were both gone next time by, not that I'm anxious to get one. Just saying they are going FAST.

Went by Homegoods and it was picked over but a lot of stuff I didn't see Saturday morning. Interesting. That means they put out stuff on the weekend even after stocking Friday night from the Friday truck before the one got there Monday. So decided to drive by T.J. Maxx and sure enough, top Halloween shelf saw 2 of the headless horseman with horse statues! One is now gracing my mantle next to the witch candle pillars. Looks good at a distance, but the OCD in me might have to repaint it yet to improve the up close look.

As I recall, there's also one sans horse in color with his head under his arm. Might still look for that one too. I didn't realize how few headless horseman items are out there until people were talking about this statue so much and I started looking around to see what others were out there.


----------



## davy2

What's Walgreens hot item this year? 

They always seem to have one thing everybody wants, but cannot find, like 
the Jack in the Box last year? Or was that 2 years ago?


----------



## Herman Secret

davy2 said:


> What's Walgreens hot item this year?
> 
> They always seem to have one thing everybody wants, but cannot find, like
> the Jack in the Box last year? Or was that 2 years ago?


Has to be the $30 Skeleton - these are the same as the ones on Spirit Halloween's Website @ $49.95

Looks like these are going fast, I have only been able to find one so far...


----------



## Growler

I got the clown jack in the box last year. I spotted it a couple days before the close out sale. I asked her to hold it for me and said I would be back in a couple days. When I came back, everything was on like a 50% discount so asked if I could still get the jitb on it and she was fine with it. Sweet. Now I need to hunt down the girl jitb to go with it. And NOT at the outrageous price people want for it on ebay!


----------



## kprimm

Here is what I bought tonight at Meijers. They had a giant 18" resin skull for only $50 that had light up eyes and sound. It would look great with a bucky sitting on it. They also had a lot of nice old retro style Halloween items made out of wood, pictures and plaques and such. Sorry I didn't get any pics.


----------



## Herman Secret

Bought a couple of lenticular portraits from the store I work at - Fred Meyer. They may be available in other Kroger group stores. Size of each is 12" x 10"

















These are $2.99 which I thought was a really good price ... even better since I saw them on Walmart's website for $10 each !!


----------



## GiggleFairy

davy2 said:


> What's Walgreens hot item this year?
> 
> They always seem to have one thing everybody wants, but cannot find, like
> the Jack in the Box last year? Or was that 2 years ago?



I got my JIB two years ago I think. NO, maybe it was last year. Either way, the Walgreen's that I got my skele's from today has two of those clown JIB's.


----------



## GiggleFairy

davy2 said:


> What's Walgreens hot item this year?
> 
> They always seem to have one thing everybody wants, but cannot find, like
> the Jack in the Box last year? Or was that 2 years ago?




I got my JIB two years ago I think. NO, it was last year. Either way, the Walgreen's that I got my skele's from today has two of those clown JIB's.


----------



## davy2

Herman Secret said:


> Has to be the $30 Skeleton - these are the same as the ones on Spirit Halloween's Website @ $49.95
> 
> Looks like these are going fast, I have only been able to find one so far...


wow, that's a nice skeleton for $30! Is it life-size or smaller than life-size?


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, target always has nice tombstones. they cost a little more, but they are way worth the money. much nicer quality. 
garth, the bad thing also about the masks, they can get runs in them like lady's stockings
the crow, i like your setting with the tapestry. the room looks very well laid out.
kprimm, those pub signs i've seen. they are well made and very decent looking.
herman, that is a good price. i love lenticulars. i plan on using them in my haunt this year
davy, it's life size. it rode home nicely in the front seat. my walgreens started putting halloween props out yesterday. they were in a big heap. all except one skelly sitting on a top shelf. i grabbed it. i went back today, and everything was displayed nicely, but no more skelly's. i can't say wether they'll be getting anymore in.


----------



## moonbaby345

davy2 said:


> What's Walgreens hot item this year?
> 
> They always seem to have one thing everybody wants, but cannot find, like
> the Jack in the Box last year? Or was that 2 years ago?


Aside from the skeltons people have been mentioning,I would say the candlelabra.I myself will be getting one but I'm waiting for that buy one get one 50% of sale on the 18th.


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Went to the market today and they had LOTS of candy and some halloween decor/items...going to Target tomorrow to see what they have


----------



## hallorenescene

my walgreens didn't have any candlelabras. hhmmm.


----------



## 1313

I just got a scare cracker from xtremecreators in the mail today. I'm going to put in a jack 'o lantern beside the front door to get 'em on the way out........
I tried it out in the living room, poor dog hid for an hour!


----------



## harvestmoon

Hallorenescene - Yeah, I was very happy about the blowmold gravestone!!  

Spooky-Licious - The rocking vampire, oddly enough like Blood N' Gore said, there were only 2 there, and both clearance. But they should put a note or tag on the items stating what is broken (that they know of), if they are broken. Mine works just fine so far. But the broken thing, that's how I got my Insane Serial Killer last year for $19.99 

Garthgoyle - Old Polish scrub lady, that's too funny 

Kprimm - Those tavern signs are too cool! I'll have to hit up Meijer's


----------



## Growler

1313, I did a search on the net and came up with a few different sites with that name but, no crackers. Do you have a link for them?


----------



## 1313

Growler, type scare cracker in you tube to see what it does. The website is on the box, I will check it tmr...im going to sleep now!


----------



## spiderqueen

I went to TJ Maxx, and they had a few various Halloween snowglobes on display, with black "snow" inside of them. Most of them were your typical snowglobe shape, but the nicest ones were on these black pedestals. Very classy. Saw the skull version in the aisle, and thought it was very pretty, but just a bit too expensive for what it was ($12.99). Then as I was rounding the corner, I saw the matching spider version on the endcap... gasped at its beauty, grabbed it and wouldn't let go. It was the only one and there was absolutely no chance of it _not_ coming home with me. I can't wait to find a proper place to display this guy.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Bought a string of 70 orange lights from Walgreens. For my fake burning coals prop for the haunt.


----------



## kingcoop80

*not bad ...*

Picked up good ol Jason Vorhees animatronic today from a Halloween store ( not spirit ) it was out of box and i chatted with the owner for a long time so he gave me a deal ... 150 bucks!! out the door.. Ive been wanting one for a long long time so iam stoked!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rosella_au

spiderqueen said:


> [


I love it! Looks fantastic- is it just me or the way the "snow" is falling- or is the snow shaped like bats???


----------



## spiderqueen

rosella_au said:


> I love it! Looks fantastic- is it just me or the way the "snow" is falling- or is the snow shaped like bats???


That would be awesome; the people who made it should have thought of that! But no, it's just plain confetti squares with a few larger rectangle pieces. You are right, though, that one piece in particular appears to be shaped like a bat thanks to the motion of it falling/floating in the photograph.


----------



## hallorenescene

spiderqueen, black snow and on a pedestal, very nice. 
king, glad you got your jason, he looks good


----------



## icemanfred

Moonbaby
what 50% off sale on the 18th???

I just picked up 2 skeletons form walgreens.
I am a hardcore Bucky fan. But these are very nice.
Nice and light weight. makes them perfect for some applications where bucky is just too heavy.


----------



## sumrtym

I noticed at Costco they have 3 varieties of large snow globes for Christmas that actually have some sort of circulator in them. You turn them on and the snow keeps flying around the globe without needing to shake it. Would LOVE to see some Halloween ones that are nicely done with the same feature. The snowfall looks natural, in that it doesn't look like some strange current moving the snow, but EXACTLY like you just shook the globe and set it down....only it keeps going.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

I bought a few signs at the Dollar Tree (the kitchen witchy signs), a roll of bloody footprints from target (for my bloody bathroom scene), the Haunted Candelabra and 5' skeleton from Walgreens. Here is a photo of my cat, who apparently loves the skeleton as much as we do.


----------



## jenscats5

Hoodoo_Hermit said:


> I bought a few signs at the Dollar Tree (the kitchen witchy signs), a roll of bloody footprints from target (for my bloody bathroom scene), the Haunted Candelabra and 5' skeleton from Walgreens. Here is a photo of my cat, who apparently loves the skeleton as much as we do.
> 
> View attachment 86220


Awwww!! He looks so comfy too!!


----------



## jenscats5

Picked myself up a Walgreen's Skeleton yesterday after work.....stopped by the store on the way home & saw the manager organizing stock so asked about the skeleton (which nothing was out yet). He went in the back & got me one still in the box!! Got to use my $5 off coupon.....so the skelly was only $25!! YESH!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, the bad thing also about the masks, they can get runs in them like lady's stockings


Being nylon, good point











harvestmoon said:


> Garthgoyle - Old Polish scrub lady, that's too funny
> 
> Kprimm - Those tavern signs are too cool! I'll have to hit up Meijer's


I know that I've got a photo of Sandy, the current mutt, wearing a beanie (looks like she's got a beehive hairdo







), so I'll be sure to add that to the 'Pets of...' thread shortly. Okay, 'tis added: http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/60527-pets-halloween-forum-33.html#post1158441

I don't know how much Meijer is asking, but Big Lots has the Dracula one for $16. 



spiderqueen said:


> I went to TJ Maxx, and they had a few various Halloween snowglobes on display, with black "snow" inside of them. Most of them were your typical snowglobe shape, but the nicest ones were on these black pedestals. Very classy. Saw the skull version in the aisle, and thought it was very pretty, but just a bit too expensive for what it was ($12.99). Then as I was rounding the corner, I saw the matching spider version on the endcap... gasped at its beauty, grabbed it and wouldn't let go. It was the only one and there was absolutely no chance of it _not_ coming home with me. I can't wait to find a proper place to display this guy.


I bought that spider snowglobe more recently, too; I was tempted to get the gargoyle, but it's the same as the one I already have from before, just on a different base. Great choice and _very_ fitting, spiderqueen


----------



## tlc102462

sumrtym said:


> I noticed at Costco they have 3 varieties of large snow globes for Christmas that actually have some sort of circulator in them. You turn them on and the snow keeps flying around the globe without needing to shake it. Would LOVE to see some Halloween ones that are nicely done with the same feature. The snowfall looks natural, in that it doesn't look like some strange current moving the snow, but EXACTLY like you just shook the globe and set it down....only it keeps going.


I've had the same thought - I'd love to see the Halloween globes with the moving "bats"!!!


----------



## tlc102462

Hoodoo_Hermit said:


> I bought a few signs at the Dollar Tree (the kitchen witchy signs), a roll of bloody footprints from target (for my bloody bathroom scene), the Haunted Candelabra and 5' skeleton from Walgreens. Here is a photo of my cat, who apparently loves the skeleton as much as we do.
> 
> View attachment 86220


I can't wait for MY Walgreen's to get that 5' skelly!!! Been waiting for what seems like FOREVER for it!!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

sumrtym - So glad you finally found the headless horseman statue!  I'm going to have to check TJ Maxx on my way into work this afternoon! I had almost given up on being able to find it, and haven't checked in several days, but I was excited to see your post that you found one at TJ Maxx! 

kprimm - Thanks for the heads up about the Bloody Mary's sign! When I was in Meijer I only noticed the Vampire Pub sign, booth are cool, but I really like the Bloody Mary's one best.


----------



## tlc102462

kprimm said:


> Here is what I bought tonight at Meijers. They had a giant 18" resin skull for only $50 that had light up eyes and sound. It would look great with a bucky sitting on it. They also had a lot of nice old retro style Halloween items made out of wood, pictures and plaques and such. Sorry I didn't get any pics.


Wow, if you go to back there, I'd LOVE the Meijers Bloody Mary sign. I've got the Dracula sign for my decorated garage area (you can see it in my albums, it's on either side of the garage, I've got it hung up, but the Bloody Mary sign would be sweet.) I'll pay you to get one, if you head back there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I stopped in my local Walgreens today and saw that they finally had the aisles set up with candy and halloween mdse. _Did not_ see any of the larger 5-foot skeletons though but knew enough to ask if they had any in the back. *They did* so picked up another one for my yard. If they still have any left by Friday (payday) I will see if I can get one more. I asked the manager if they had gotten in a bunch of them and he said no just 3 which he didn't think was that many at all. 

So if you guys see halloween out in your Walgreens and you want the 5-foot $30 skellie, I really think you are going to have to ask them specifically for them, and ask them if they will check the back in case they didn't get around to putting them out yet. I'm sure they are all sitting back there in most stores.


----------



## Tannasgach

reported post to mods.


----------



## Tannasgach

wow that was quick! the offensive post is gone! Luv you mods!  Great job!


----------



## goosta

Here are some items we've purchased recently. The gargoyles came from Target and the rest from Garden Ridge. Just recently found out about Garden Ridge - they have some neat stuff!


----------



## spiderqueen

Garthgoyle said:


> I bought that spider snowglobe more recently, too; I was tempted to get the gargoyle, but it's the same as the one I already have from before, just on a different base. Great choice and _very_ fitting, spiderqueen


I didn't see a gargoyle one at my local store, but I am kind of hoping to get the skull on clearance after Halloween, or if I can find that 50% off coupon I saw someone around here mention recently. I think I have decided on a name for the spider inside mine. 

Speaking of gargoyles, have you seen the big ones they have at Target? You probably have (and maybe even posted about it, but I can't keep up with everything that goes on on this forum). They had two different sizes when I was there, and both were made of very heavy stone, not foam or anything. They seem like a good deal for their prices. They reminded me of you when I saw them. 

EDIT: Nevermind, goosta just posted pictures of them _*while I was typing*_. 

Everyone seems to be having trouble finding the 5' skeleton at Walgreens, except for me. When I came back from there and saw how popular it is in this thread, I almost wished I had bought one.


----------



## Xane

Is it just me or are a lot of the gargoyles this year more of a dog-goyle?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think a lot of Target's mdse has been getting more "little kid" friendly each year. A few years back i bought some nice resin gargoyles from them and they definitely have a spookier edge to them over the more current ones.


----------



## CreepySpiders

I picked up the 5ft skelly from Walgreens =) That's him in my back seat


----------



## goosta

CreepySpiders said:


> That's him in my back seat


LOL. I'd love to see the looks of random people driving next to you.


----------



## badgirl

CreepySpiders said:


> I picked up the 5ft skelly from Walgreens =) That's him in my back seat


Ha! I almost just posted the same picture. The only seat left in the mini-mobile was the child's car seat. I got quite a few looks today driving around town! I love my skeleton....I must come up with a good name for him....hmmmmm


----------



## CreepySpiders

badgirl said:


> Ha! I almost just posted the same picture. The only seat left in the mini-mobile was the child's car seat. I got quite a few looks today driving around town! I love my skeleton....I must come up with a good name for him....hmmmmm


Funny! I name all my "guys" and this one's name eludes me, too! He was also in my daughter's car seat. That make sit that much funnier, doesn't it?


----------



## CMK

CreepySpiders said:


> I picked up the 5ft skelly from Walgreens =) That's him in my back seat
> 
> That's hilarious. People must think you're insane.. Just another regular day with Skelly in the back haha love it


----------



## 22606

tlc102462 said:


> Wow, if you go to back there, I'd LOVE the Meijers Bloody Mary sign. I've got the Dracula sign for my decorated garage area (you can see it in my albums, it's on either side of the garage, I've got it hung up, but the Bloody Mary sign would be sweet.) I'll pay you to get one, if you head back there.


If you've got one near you, Big Lots also has both of them ($16 each).



Tannasgach said:


> wow that was quick! the offensive post is gone! Luv you mods!  Great job!


Who did you offend now?











spiderqueen said:


> I didn't see a gargoyle one at my local store, but I am kind of hoping to get the skull on clearance after Halloween, or if I can find that 50% off coupon I saw someone around here mention recently. I think I have decided on a name for the spider inside mine.
> 
> Speaking of gargoyles, have you seen the big ones they have at Target? You probably have (and maybe even posted about it, but I can't keep up with everything that goes on on this forum). They had two different sizes when I was there, and both were made of very heavy stone, not foam or anything. They seem like a good deal for their prices. They reminded me of you when I saw them.


I'll have to take a picture of my musical version from the other year, which plays 'Funeral March of a Marionette' (also Hitchcock's opening theme







).

I've only seen the gargoyles online so far, although I intend to stop in soon; I _really_ like the gargoyle tombstone, so I'll likely end up purchasing that. Thanks, although I truly can't imagine why they'd make you think of me...











Xane said:


> Is it just me or are a lot of the gargoyles this year more of a dog-goyle?


No, not just you, and I liked the other year's dog-like version better, honestly. I keep thinking that I may have bought the smaller version, but I'm not totally sure (blasted memory







).



Ghost of Spookie said:


> A few years back i bought some nice resin gargoyles from them and they definitely have a spookier edge to them over the more current ones.


Right, I agree. I picked up a horned one the other year that looks pretty demonic


----------



## spiderqueen

Earlier, I said:



spiderqueen said:


> Everyone seems to be having trouble finding the 5' skeleton at Walgreens, except for me. When I came back from there and saw how popular it is in this thread, I almost wished I had bought one.


Well, I just came home with one. 



CreepySpiders said:


> I picked up the 5ft skelly from Walgreens =) That's him in my back seat


Great picture, CreepySpiders (love your username, too, by the way). Mine also rode home sitting up in the back seat. I couldn't find the seatbelt to hold him in place, but luckilly he made it home safely. 

I'm working on coming up with a name for him, as well.


----------



## spiderqueen

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, although I truly can't imagine why they'd make you think of me...


Must be subliminal messaging or something.


----------



## tlc102462

I've been to Big Lots, I got the Drac. sign last year - I'll have to head back to Big Lots and see what else is there!!


----------



## 1313

I purchased all the makings for a full size gibbet.....does that count?


----------



## Serpentia

What did I buy today.... not much for me, almost all of it was for my upcoming Venetian Victoria upgrade [can't wait to get my hands on that girl...]: 

*15 yards of cheesecloth, which I am planning on tea-dying.

*Since she's VENETIAN, y'know.... picked up an outrageously overpriced but pretty cool black lace Venetian bat-mask at Halloween Spirit. She'll have that, or an actual mask I customized, which ever I can make work the best. Mask will be in her hand, not on her face. Even Venetian ghosts like Carnivale, what can I say.

*More cheesecloth from Halloween Spirit, wide-weave and dyed a dark grey-green.

*Well I didn't *buy* it TODAY.... but today the wig she'll be wearing showed up at the house, and it does look pretty darn cool. 

*Small roll of inexpensive lace to add to her neckline and cuffs, her neckline is sooooo bare

Now if I can only get her shipped to me faster then the Twelfth of Never, I'd be able to get started on a fun project. 

*Three clear orange/black flocked votive candle-holders from Hobby Lobby, my husband keeps breaking them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle, I haven't been in BL for a few weeks and had no idea that they also had the Bloody Mary sign. Kind of like competing bars at Halloween. Thanks for mentioning it. The other store mentioned isn't in my area so Big Lots! it is.


----------



## tlc102462

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Garthgoyle, I haven't been in BL for a few weeks and had no idea that they also had the Bloody Mary sign. Kind of like competing bars at Halloween. Thanks for mentioning it. The other store mentioned isn't in my area so Big Lots! it is.


Same here - heading to BL tomorrow first thing - I NEED that sign!!!!


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Garthgoyle, I haven't been in BL for a few weeks and had no idea that they also had the Bloody Mary sign. Kind of like competing bars at Halloween. Thanks for mentioning it. The other store mentioned isn't in my area so Big Lots! it is.


You're welcome, GoS







They had them kind of piled up, so, unless the store around you is better organized, you may have to do a bit of digging to find one in the stack


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Acquired through an eBay auction.

I'd seen this blow mold in several people's displays on here (most recently in the background of Mr. Gris' 2011 "family" photo), and think that it will fit in perfectly with the spooky but (mostly) kid-friendly graveyard scene that I'm planning for 2011.

May try swapping out the current light bulb for a smaller wattage, and see if that lessens the bright-spot in the ghost's chest.

Edit: I should also add that when my 16-month-old son walked into the room and saw the ghost for the first time, he went right up and gave it a kiss -- and later high-fived it.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

While checking TJ Maxx for the headless horseman I found the skull and spider black snow globes mentioned before, along with one with a witch stirring a cauldron of skulls. They had 2 of each, didn't see a gargoyle globe.


----------



## sumrtym

The Costco Christmas snow globes are similar (silver figures, black pedestal) but have hidden blowers in them that when you push a button in the base it blows for 5 minutes.

I have this dream....ATTENTION MANUFACTURERS: STEAL THIS IDEA...of a Halloween globe on a black pedestal, inside a detailed gray haunted house and little jack-o-lantern on the porch. You push the button on the base, and the jack-o-lantern and house lights come on and little bats begin blowing around the globe for 5 minutes.

You'd sell a ton.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Okay, Walmart is seriously trying to force me into buying all of their skeletons. By some miraculous pricing mishap, they were $2 last week. I happened to be there again today and thought "Surely they fixed it." but guess what? Still two bucks. 

So I have literally no need for these guys, but who can say no to 4 new skeletons almost for free?


----------



## TrickRTreater

Bought this










And a foot long plastic skeleton I'm going to use for a specimen jar.


----------



## Xane

So far Big Lots is the only store in my area with those Dracula's Pub signs (haven't seen a Bloody Mary yet), but (broken record here!) resist the urge to buy other things until you've compared the price with other stores. There are just so many things in there that are overpriced... I remember when you used to be able to get incredible deals at Big Lots, nowadays if it's not on sale it may be more expensive than a retail store unless it's so generically generic that there isn't even a generic manufacturer's name on the item.


----------



## hallorenescene

mg, very nice. i was in shopko, and they had 2 cool bottles with the skull head stoppers. i haven't seen any snowglobes anywheres though
don't, that is a sweet buy.
trick, those necklaces are so sweet. fun for tot to wear.
goosta, those gargoyles are very nice looking, and i love that spider. the coloring is so different.


----------



## kingcoop80

CreepySpiders said:


> I picked up the 5ft skelly from Walgreens =) That's him in my back seat


 got the same one!! he is awesome cant wait to display him !!


----------



## hallorenescene

my skeleton rode home in the front seat with me too. he fits very nicely. too funny the mirror picture


----------



## matrixmom

*Left one at CVS and right one Target-Can't beat it for $5 ea*

I got these pumpkins after realizing I couldn't make the paper mache pumpkins. In FL, they would become a blob in no time with heat/Humidity. So I am buying different ones already made!


----------



## icemanfred

DontWorkWithDemons said:


> Okay, Walmart is seriously trying to force me into buying all of their skeletons. By some miraculous pricing mishap, they were $2 last week. I happened to be there again today and thought "Surely they fixed it." but guess what? Still two bucks.
> 
> So I have literally no need for these guys, but who can say no to 4 new skeletons almost for free?


Got a pic of those slkeletons???


----------



## kallie

madame_mcspanky said:


> Osenator, love the artsy mannequin! What a great find great find.
> 
> Here is what I got today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headless horseman is from Marshalls and the skull/crossbone tablecloth is from Big Lots.


I bought this guy yesterday at my local Home Goods! I saw you and maybe another on here with one and I didn't pay attention to where you got it and then I found my own! I love him


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

icemanfred said:


> Got a pic of those slkeletons???


Not of the ones I bought exactly, but to borrow a picture from another thread-












Exactly like these guys from Michaels, in their 35 inch tall glory.


----------



## Mizerella

That's a great find on the mis-marked skeletons. Did they ring up $2 or did they have to override the price? 
I don't need that size either but for $2 I'd find a use.


----------



## Slarti

I'm afraid I gave in to my curb picking ways last night coming home from work. I spotted a creepy-looking doll house in a pile of crap on a curb and had to turn around and confiscate it.


----------



## tlc102462

Went to my local Big Lots and FOUND the Bloody Mary sign - they didn't have it on the front display, had to head all the way to the back of the store where they had other Halloween stuff (guess they didn't place too much importance on it!!) ANYWAY - I bought 3 of them, so I'm psyched!!! I'm a happy Haunter right now!!!


----------



## tlc102462

kprimm said:


> Here is what I bought tonight at Meijers. They had a giant 18" resin skull for only $50 that had light up eyes and sound. It would look great with a bucky sitting on it. They also had a lot of nice old retro style Halloween items made out of wood, pictures and plaques and such. Sorry I didn't get any pics


Got the Bloody Mary Sign at Big Lots -- they were hidden in the back of the store!! Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## kallie

Slarti said:


> I'm afraid I gave in to my curb picking ways last night coming home from work. I spotted a creepy-looking doll house in a pile of crap on a curb and had to turn around and confiscate it.


Whatchu talkin' bout slarti? Half of the stuff in my house came from the curb. I love used treasures!


----------



## CreepySpiders

CMK said:


> CreepySpiders said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the 5ft skelly from Walgreens =) That's him in my back seat
> 
> That's hilarious. People must think you're insane.. Just another regular day with Skelly in the back haha love it
> 
> 
> 
> oddly enough- no funny looks that I saw anyway other than my kid's - ooomg mom not agaaaaaain ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## Scary Mary²

i've just bought some toe tags a pack of severed fingers and a bone saw from ebay.


----------



## sumrtym

Does picking up a headless horseman to mail to v_gan count? 

Pack of grey creepy cloth for the fireplace mantle from DT. After getting it up there, decided I have to use it somewhere else and go back for the black.


----------



## djkeebz

After seeing the pic of the Walgreens skelly...I called my closest one. They had like 6 of them on display and one found his way home with me! He is now reclined back in the chair with a remote in one hand and a beer in the other!


----------



## djkeebz

I think I may try to corpsify him so he can go with my zombie theme this year!


----------



## CreepySpiders

djkeebz said:


> After seeing the pic of the Walgreens skelly...I called my closest one. They had like 6 of them on display and one found his way home with me! He is now reclined back in the chair with a remote in one hand and a beer in the other!


Picture time! I think we need a thread dedicated to what our walgreen's skellies are up to!


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Mizerella said:


> That's a great find on the mis-marked skeletons. Did they ring up $2 or did they have to override the price?
> I don't need that size either but for $2 I'd find a use.


They all rang up that way. The first time I went, even the shelf tag said $2 but the second time around they had covered that up with tape.  My theme is zombie kids though, so they're just about perfect as a child-size skeleton.


----------



## 22606

DontWorkWithDemons said:


> Okay, Walmart is seriously trying to force me into buying all of their skeletons. By some miraculous pricing mishap, they were $2 last week. I happened to be there again today and thought "Surely they fixed it." but guess what? Still two bucks.
> 
> So I have literally no need for these guys, but who can say no to 4 new skeletons almost for free?


I don't blame you in the least for taking advantage of that 'sale'...











Xane said:


> So far Big Lots is the only store in my area with those Dracula's Pub signs (haven't seen a Bloody Mary yet), but (broken record here!) resist the urge to buy other things until you've compared the price with other stores. There are just so many things in there that are overpriced... I remember when you used to be able to get incredible deals at Big Lots, nowadays if it's not on sale it may be more expensive than a retail store unless it's so generically generic that there isn't even a generic manufacturer's name on the item.


Only place that I've seen them, too. I've got to agree that BL has overpriced many of the items, but I think that $16 is reasonable for those signs. Lots of the hanging props are _definitely_ not worth what they are charging, especially the little skeletons in Victorian garb (cool, but not worthy of the $7 pricetag, IMO).



tlc102462 said:


> Went to my local Big Lots and FOUND the Bloody Mary sign - they didn't have it on the front display, had to head all the way to the back of the store where they had other Halloween stuff (guess they didn't place too much importance on it!!) ANYWAY - I bought 3 of them, so I'm psyched!!! I'm a happy Haunter right now!!!


I'm glad that you were able to obtain a few of them, tlc











CreepySpiders said:


> oddly enough- no funny looks that I saw anyway other than my kid's - ooomg mom not agaaaaaain ;-)


Awwww... That's no fun







Amusing picture of the skeleton and yourself in the car










New glow-in-the-dark T-shirts from Walmart ($5.50 each







):


----------



## Boo Baby

I got my Halloween 2011 order from Halloween Asylum today. Love them!!















Also picked up a few goodies from Spirit a week ago.


----------



## 22606

Cool, Boo Baby










For those who are curious, this is what the gargoyle within the snowglobe being sold at Marshalls looks like (just the base is different):


----------



## v_gan

sumrtym said:


> Does picking up a headless horseman to mail to v_gan count?


Of course it does!  And I am so grateful! I can't wait to see him in person!


----------



## coryjwa

this is what i got today WOOT!


----------



## notjustaphaze

ok..so I am stressing over time and got lazy and talked myself out of making a giant spider and bought the one at Walgreens. I plan on putting the little guy on my roof hangin over to greet the TOTers...Do you think I should enlarge the body??I am going to insert LED's in the eyes.


----------



## coryjwa

notjustaphaze said:


> ok..so I am stressing over time and got lazy and talked myself out of making a giant spider and bought the one at Walgreens. I plan on putting the little guy on my roof hangin over to greet the TOTers...Do you think I should enlarge the body??I am going to insert LED's in the eyes.
> 
> View attachment 86611


id just do some LEDs its fast cheep and creepy


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I finally caved and bought a Walgreens skelly. Obviously, this means I had to break her in with a little joy-ride.


----------



## coryjwa

Lmao!!!! :d


----------



## TrickRTreater

madame_mcspanky said:


> I finally caved and bought a Walgreens skelly. Obviously, this means I had to break her in with a little joy-ride.


Faaaaabulooous!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

I too stopped by Walgreens and picked up a $30 skelly, however he is now dismembered in the garage awaiting panty hose and latex carpet adhesive....on his way to becoming a member of the corpsed, ground breaker crew....possibly motorized with a shiatsu machine that good ol litemareb4xmas passed along to me two seasons ago.


----------



## spiderqueen

CreepySpiders said:


> Picture time! I think we need a thread dedicated to what our walgreen's skellies are up to!


I second this motion! 



Garthgoyle said:


> For those who are curious, this is what the gargoyle within the snowglobe being sold at Marshalls looks like (just the base is different)


Looks pretty nice. The pictures are a bit dark, but it looks like the base is gold, correct? I think it would look a lot better on the black pedestal, but I can understand your not spending the money to get a new one if the gargoyle inside is the same. So are TJ Maxx and Marshalls the same chain?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

spiderqueen said:


> ....So are TJ Maxx and Marshalls the same chain?



TJX Companies, Inc. has the following companies under it's umbrella:

U.S. -- T_*J*_Maxx, Marshalls, HomeGoods
Canada -- Winners, HomeSense, Marshalls, StyleSense
Europe -- T_*K*_Maxx, HomeSense

Here's their website if you want more info:

http://www.tjx.com/


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, not a bad price for those tshirts. i like the skelly crawling out the best
boo baby, you got some nice props. although a little gory for my haunt
cory, nice score. those lights look very useful
not just, i think his size is fine. if you do the light up eyes, he will be wicked
madame, your skelly is a riot. i love it


----------



## kallie

Found this one at home goods.


----------



## Tannasgach

Picked up my Walgreens skelly today. I think I'll name him _Wally_.  They only had one and when I asked the sales clerk if they would be getting more she told me no, that they only get one shipment for Halloween. 

The best thing was there was this elderly couple (70's maybe older) in line ahead of me and they started making all these comments. The man told me I have to strap him in my car for the ride home. I told him that's exactly what I was planning on doing (nobody noticed; people in this town are oblivious). The wife said I should put him in my husband's car. lol Then the husband started coming up with a lot of scenarios on where to put him, 'at the dinner table, in the closet, pushing a lawn mower', and 'if you wake up before your husband you could put him in the bed beside him'. lol It was really cute to see how excited he was getting. I could tell he wanted one but the wife wasn't going for it.


----------



## kallie

Tannasgach said:


> Picked up my Walgreens skelly today. I think I'll name him _Wally_.  They only had one and when I asked the sales clerk if they would be getting more she told me no, that they only get one shipment for Halloween.
> 
> The best thing was there was this elderly couple (70's maybe older) in line ahead of me and they started making all these comments. The man told me I have to strap him in my car for the ride home. I told him that's exactly what I was planning on doing (nobody noticed; people in this town are oblivious). The wife said I should put him in my husband's car. lol Then the husband started coming up with a lot of scenarios on where to put him, 'at the dinner table, in the closet, pushing a lawn mower', and 'if you wake up before your husband you could put him in the bed beside him'. lol It was really cute to see how excited he was getting. I could tell he wanted one but the wife wasn't going for it.


Oh yes! That's all of us when we're older. But, we WOULD buy the skelly and not worry what the significant other says


----------



## spiderqueen

Tannasgach said:


> The best thing was there was this elderly couple (70's maybe older) in line ahead of me and they started making all these comments. The man told me I have to strap him in my car for the ride home. I told him that's exactly what I was planning on doing (nobody noticed; people in this town are oblivious). The wife said I should put him in my husband's car. lol Then the husband started coming up with a lot of scenarios on where to put him, 'at the dinner table, in the closet, pushing a lawn mower', and 'if you wake up before your husband you could put him in the bed beside him'. lol It was really cute to see how excited he was getting. I could tell he wanted one but the wife wasn't going for it.


He sounds like an awesome old guy. Pushing a lawn mower? That's innovative.


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, those statues are cute
i liked the one...put it in bed with the hubby. lol. my hubby probably wouldn't even notice. okay, now i've got to find out, in the bed with hubby it is.


----------



## CreepySpiders

madame_mcspanky said:


> I finally caved and bought a Walgreens skelly. Obviously, this means I had to break her in with a little joy-ride.


Madame! She makes me very happy =) Obviously, she is a fun loving gal!


----------



## 22606

madame_mcspanky said:


> I finally caved and bought a Walgreens skelly. Obviously, this means I had to break her in with a little joy-ride.


Love the outfit, madame_mcspanky







Which street corner will she be on?











spiderqueen said:


> Looks pretty nice. The pictures are a bit dark, but it looks like the base is gold, correct? I think it would look a lot better on the black pedestal, but I can understand your not spending the money to get a new one if the gargoyle inside is the same. So are TJ Maxx and Marshalls the same chain?


Thanks, spiderqueen. I know, but with light, it wouldn't photograph without tons of glare on the _silver_ (just giving you a hard time, lol) base, unfortunately; the pics were even darker, and I lightened them as much as I could without _really_ making them look overexposed







I was tempted to get the one on the black pedestal, trust me...











hallorenescene said:


> garth, not a bad price for those tshirts. i like the skelly crawling out the best


Thank you, hallo. In the dark, they look wicked, particuarly that one











kallie said:


> Oh yes! That's all of us when we're older. But, we WOULD buy the skelly and not worry what the significant other says


So true











hallorenescene said:


> i liked the one...put it in bed with the hubby. lol. my hubby probably wouldn't even notice. okay, now i've got to find out, in the bed with hubby it is.


Love it, hallo










Great purchases, everyone


----------



## Tannasgach

^Too cute!! Luv it!



kallie said:


> Oh yes! That's all of us when we're older. But, we WOULD buy the skelly and not worry what the significant other says


 LOL that's true!


----------



## CreepySpiders

I made a thread over in "Props" for the Walgreen's skelly. Once you've posed him feel free to post a pic =)
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...-walgreens-fully-size-skelly.html#post1160577


----------



## midnightterror

I got home yesterday and my mom had bought me this Owl framed picture, its about 3 feet tall the frame was gold but after a quick pass with the black spary can this frame is ready to be displayed! Might I add she only paid $1.00 for it!


----------



## 22606

That is very nice, midnightterror


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

kallie said:


>


That skeleton couple is so cool! Still haven't been able to find the headless horseman, but I would buy both of those if I came across them!



midnightterror said:


> I got home yesterday and my mom had bought me this Owl framed picture, its about 3 feet tall the frame was gold but after a quick pass with the black spary can this frame is ready to be displayed! Might I add she only paid $1.00 for it!
> View attachment 86660


That is awesome, I love owls and it looks great in a black frame! Can't beat that price either!


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up this articulated plastic skellie at Spirit today. 5 feet tall and posable. It was $40.00 and change using the 20% off coupon. Not as cheap as the Walgreens one, but they are sold out. I'm liking this guy a lot.


----------



## spiderqueen

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, spiderqueen. I know, but with light, it wouldn't photograph without tons of glare on the _silver_ (just giving you a hard time, lol) base, unfortunately; the pics were even darker, and I lightened them as much as I could without _really_ making them look overexposed


You should have white-balanced them or something so the base didn't look so *gold*.  



jdubbya said:


> Picked up this articulated plastic skellie at Spirit today. 5 feet tall and posable. It was $40.00 and change using the 20% off coupon. Not as cheap as the Walgreens one, but they are sold out. I'm liking this guy a lot.


From what I can tell, he looks exactly the same as the Walgreens one. I can't really see any differences at all.


----------



## kallie

jdubbya said:


> Picked up this articulated plastic skellie at Spirit today. 5 feet tall and posable. It was $40.00 and change using the 20% off coupon. Not as cheap as the Walgreens one, but they are sold out. I'm liking this guy a lot.


Holy!! Look at that lil puppy!! He's sooooo cute


----------



## jdubbya

spiderqueen said:


> You should have white-balanced them or something so the base didn't look so *gold*.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, he looks exactly the same as the Walgreens one. I can't really see any differences at all.


I'm thinking the same thing although I'm hearing the WG one is a bit taller? Not sure.



kallie said:


> Holy!! Look at that lil puppy!! He's sooooo cute


Thanks! She's just 10 weeks old. She's in for a real eye opener when she sees all the Halloween stuff we have!


----------



## spiderqueen

Forgot to say, thanks for the info on the stores, Ghost of Spookie.


----------



## halloween71

Love that cutie pie puppy.
Love the skelly to he looks like a barney.
I have bought way to much stuff to list.


----------



## 22606

spiderqueen said:


> You should have white-balanced them or something so the base didn't look so *gold*.


Should have, could have... Didn't







Everyone's a critic











kallie said:


> Holy!! Look at that lil puppy!! He's sooooo cute


The pup looks _fiercely_ protective of the skeleton


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Not much today. Only a 25-socket string for C7 light bulbs, and several incandescent ceramic orange, red and green bulbs, as well as an LED orange bulb in order to test them out for lighting my foam jack-o'-lanterns this year.

One of the C7 green bulbs has already been installed in the cartoony foam skull that I'd posted a few days ago. Looks so much better with the green glow.


----------



## skullboy

Walgreens Skellies.


----------



## printersdevil

I found this awhile back and am working on making it into something unique for the skellies.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

A loyal reader of my Halloween Blog directed me to a killer deal on the Walgreen Skeles. Got 3 for 22 each!





























As you can see, I am pretty pleased about them!


----------



## Shadowbat

While at Target I saw they put out the 2011 Nutcrackers. I grabbed the Grim Reaper one. I wanted it last year but things were way too tight for us money wise.


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery

I was able to pick up one $30 skeleton from Walgreens today.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

When is the Walgreens sale? I thought it started tomorrow?


----------



## madame_mcspanky

wicked weekend, I love that last pic- LOL!


----------



## kittyvibe

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> A loyal reader of my Halloween Blog directed me to a killer deal on the Walgreen Skeles. Got 3 for 22 each!
> View attachment 86720
> 
> View attachment 86722
> 
> View attachment 86723
> 
> View attachment 86724
> 
> 
> As you can see, I am pretty pleased about them!


Awesome! Care to share the deal with us?


----------



## icemanfred

yes, what deal are you reffering to wicked weekend


----------



## sumrtym

Pumpkinprincess said:


> When is the Walgreens sale? I thought it started tomorrow?


I thought he said the 18th?


----------



## sumrtym

Picked up an item today at Kohl's (which really sucks for Halloween anything this year):







This was $9.99 (50% off) and I had a $10 off $10 Kohl's card so walked out with it for free. It's 6-1/2" high and 7-3/4" wide. I'm going to pass it off to Mom next week to paint the pumpkin portion a good antique orange / yellow. She's the super skilled painter of the family. Then trying to decide if it needs a face, a Halloween silhouette, scene, or what on it. Nothing like getting a free polyresin wood-carved looking pumpkin to experiment on though. If someone has a really cool idea though hit me up.


----------



## klue

My daughter and son picked these up for me for an early Christmas present from Walgreens.Gotta say my kids know me well.They were trying to get the last five foot one but they were sold out already(I bought one the day before,and there was one left.) I'm sure I can put these little guys to good use


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Someone mentioned getting a better deal on the skellies by taking advantage of the P & G buys that give you a $10 off coupon. Don't know if that was the deal mentioned above though.


----------



## Spooky-Licious

Stinks that there's a walgreens halloween deal floating around...whatever it is lol... SOO FAR FROM MY PAYDAY! !!
Really aggravating for me..

Anywho, stopped by 'Party Fair' saw this creepy beauty hanging from the ceiling. THEN saw the glorious orange sticker that said ''50% OFF Marked Price'' 

'Hairy Vampire Bat' ( I named him Boris) 
Orig. $14.99,_ I Paid $8.03 SPOOKTACULAR!_



If you have a PartyFair near you, be sure to keep your receipts - theres a $2 off $15 coupon at the bottom of every one. :


----------



## left4dead

*Talking Skull - Jaw Moves as You Speak*

Found this at goodwill tonight, missing top of skull, don't really care --- it works!
and at 1.99, i'm not complaining !

Head was 3.99, also from goodwill.

Clown mask , Twisted Metal Sweet Tooth, and the other ones from payday the heist.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

That skull you got is a BORIS....goes for $$$$$$ on eBay!


----------



## left4dead

Cool, I guess this is going to be my best find from goodwill this Halloween ! So far anyway


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Went to Fry's Food for groceries tonight... and couldn't help buy swing by their Halloween section. Decided I couldn't live without these 3 cups and the bowl. :3 Luckily the boyfriend (who had the money) decided to humour me and let me get them. 









Could this bowl be any more perfect for movie night popcorn?









The cups!


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

WHOA! I love that bowl and cups... so perfect for a night of B horror films to get in the spirit! Hope I can find those somewhere around here...


----------



## blackdogrdc

Those are really cool. You said the place is called Fried Foods? I've never heard of that where are you located? I'd love to get those cups.


----------



## blackdogrdc

Todays Haul


----------



## spiderqueen

Received in the mail yesterday Midnight Syndicate's second, out-of-print album, Born of the Night. Due to the copyright issues and it being out of print, I hadn't expected it to be so easy to get ahold of. I at first did not even realize this could be posted in this thread since I listen to their music all year. It took a day for it to dawn on me that this could be considered a "Halloween purchase" (although nearly everything else I've posted here is in the same boat).


----------



## kallie

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> A loyal reader of my Halloween Blog directed me to a killer deal on the Walgreen Skeles. Got 3 for 22 each!
> View attachment 86720
> 
> View attachment 86722
> 
> View attachment 86723
> 
> View attachment 86724
> 
> 
> As you can see, I am pretty pleased about them!



I can't help but notice you have UK gear on your skellies! Are you from Kentucky?


----------



## osenator

Here is mostly all my latest goodies!


----------



## tlc102462

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> A loyal reader of my Halloween Blog directed me to a killer deal on the Walgreen Skeles. Got 3 for 22 each!
> View attachment 86720
> 
> View attachment 86722
> 
> View attachment 86723
> 
> View attachment 86724


Can you share the deal with everyone?? We're all wondering how you got them for $22 apiece. Please share!! I know I've been hitting all 3 of my Walgreens and haven't hit upon them yet.
As you can see, I am pretty pleased about them!


----------



## MissMandy

Great video, osenator! I love seeing everyone's goodies


----------



## tlc102462

osenator said:


> Here is mostly all my latest goodies!


 Great video and nice collection!!! I'm wondering, though, are you enlisting your cats to be part of the haunt as well?? They look like they fit right in!! (LOL)


----------



## Scaredy Kat

My fiance and I have a tradition that we go to the 2 local Halloween stores on my birthday (Sept 8). Now I thought I was the Halloween junkie but who walked out of one of them with his costume already. He's going to be an old western gunslinger ghost. I guess I'm gonna have to find a nice saloon girl costume or maybe I can be the ghost of Annie Oakley.


----------



## jdubbya

Got my new Death Studios mask and hands yesterday!! It's called Brain Eater. Will make as nice addition to our zombie cemetery.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow everyone, i'm seeing some really nice stuff. oh i wish i had more money and storage.
osenator, i always admire all your loot. sigh


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

blackdogrdc said:


> Those are really cool. You said the place is called Fried Foods? I've never heard of that where are you located? I'd love to get those cups.


Fry's is a grocery store chain here. They're owned by Kroger... so if you've got Kroger or a Fred Meyer's where you live, same people! I'm in Arizona though.


----------



## osenator

jdubbya, love that mask and gloves! Great stuff, all! (wish could get thoses Wallgreen skeletons!)


----------



## witchymom

ive been a busy girl buying this week....

today: 

bag of bones from walmart ($9)
skeleton groundbreaker from walmart ($15)
black sheet set (to be used as sofa covers, my friend and i are going to paint spider webs on them  - on sale walmart- $12 i think
more great stuff
more black duct tape
green paint for cauldron upgrades

OH - WALMART ALSO HAS SUBMERSIBLE LED lights in the floral section (of all places)... i didnt get any cause i dont think im going to use them but i did notice them. not sure of price, but didnt seem terribly high (and im a cheapskate)

also ordered my new costume - a 50's style swing dress (friend and i will be twins! lol)

earlier this week...

my original costume (LOL) maybe my daughter will want to be an 80's teen! 
creepy cloth (im gonna needs lots this year)
misc dollar store stuff....


----------



## CreepySpiders

I bought these yesterday. I saw the hands on Crate N Barrel (I think) but someone here told me they had them for much less @ target. That's where I found them. Thank you Halloween Forum for saving me money =)


----------



## Silver Spike

Oh very nice, and I adore the above mask! Very nicely painted. 

Got myself this off of eBay. 'Derek the Crow'. Thought he'd look nice sitting on a large Pumpkin on the big night. He only cost me £5.50 including postage which was good.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Silver Spike said:


> Oh very nice, and I adore the above mask! Very nicely painted.
> 
> Got myself this off of eBay. 'Derek the Crow'. Thought he'd look nice sitting on a large Pumpkin on the big night. He only cost me £5.50 including postage which was good.


I love the crow!


----------



## Silver Spike

Thanks. He's cute in his own way isn't he.


----------



## Shadowbat

Went back to Target and grabbed a pumpkin punch bowl. At Kmart I bought an animatronic Ghostface.


----------



## 22606

jdubbya said:


> Got my new Death Studios mask and hands yesterday!! It's called Brain Eater. Will make as nice addition to our zombie cemetery.


"A nose in need deserves _Puffs_ indeed"







Cool mask and hands, jdubbya











CreepySpiders said:


> I bought these yesterday. I saw the hands on Crate N Barrel (I think) but someone here told me they had them for much less @ target. That's where I found them. Thank you Halloween Forum for saving me money =)


I like those very much, CreepySpiders. Like I need _more_ things to look for when I make it to Target...











Silver Spike said:


> Got myself this off of eBay. 'Derek the Crow'. Thought he'd look nice sitting on a large Pumpkin on the big night. He only cost me £5.50 including postage which was good.


Great crow, Silver Spike. Did he mistake a bucket of blue paint for a bird bath and splash around in it a bit, though?


----------



## Silver Spike

Well to be fair the blue is only on certain highlight areas and I have to say that when you look at a real black bird the colour can look so black it almost shines blue. 

Not bad for the price though and In reality these are sold as hunting decoys.


----------



## Mr. Scratch

[/QUOTE]

That dog is so friggin cute


----------



## rltrfox

3 Walgreen skeletons! Green mini lights for toxic barrel scene in the haunt.


----------



## stephy12

today i bought one skeleton, one green potion bottle, a bag of skeleton hands to put in one of my jars, and 2 scary horror movie dvd packs for the prize baskets!=)


----------



## Haunty

Thrift store finds.... 
$2 Up light (cylinder vertical light), $5 Black five globe chandelier. Globes were lightly painted black to look like soot. The chandelier will look great over the captain's table.
Both perfect for my pirate ship themed haunt.


----------



## printersdevil

Shadowbat, what is the pumpkin punch bowl? Do you have a pic?


----------



## devilangel

what walgreens sale??info please


----------



## liuoliveira

scented from froggys Fog COTTON CANDY


----------



## goosta

Lucked out and found these guys hanging out at Walgreens


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Bought chocolate molds at Jo-Ann's for 1.49; http://www.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?id=389A1FB8-1E0B-C910-EA78B7B1A9A8E801&killnav=1
Got some tree wraps at Dollar tree, will take pictures when get it set up to give real look. Got an interesting CD at dollar tree that is various greetings for tot's that would be great to set up motion sensor or other wise.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up the WG's candelabra for the floating Haunted Mansion candelebra effect. Got paid today so decided to check out my local Goodwills since I was told they were starting to put out halloween. Both stores i went to had some nice stuff, but neither was fully stocked yet like last year. Did see a GIANT reaper in one of the locations. Picked up a few white ghost wigs, some creepy masks, a Bobba Fett? half helmet mask that will coordinate with the full helmet I bought from TJMaxx a month ago. Now I can fill out my space ship prop with 2 space guys. Also picked up a few costume accessories. Nothing big these trips. Found a Pirates of the Carribean dice game with nice dice cups just like in the movie. The dice were missing and i'm hoping I can order an extra set from the manufacture. I'll post more this weekend under the Goodwill thread.


----------



## badgirl

CreepySpiders said:


> I bought these yesterday. I saw the hands on Crate N Barrel (I think) but someone here told me they had them for much less @ target. That's where I found them. Thank you Halloween Forum for saving me money =)


CreepySpiders: So glad you found the servers!  I am trying to be a good ghoul and not buy too much this year and yet I am failing! The good news is most of it is bargain finds I can't say no to! 
Today I came across Halloween Wiener Dog fabric and had to grab some to make a little Hallo-weiner gift for my sister and her pups!


----------



## sumrtym

witchymom said:


> black sheet set (to be used as sofa covers, my friend and i are going to paint spider webs on them  - on sale walmart- $12 i think


Just thought I'd mention it, but Wal-Mart is also stocking the sofa covers that one makes it look like an open coffin, the other a skeleton crawling out of a box of spikes. They also have a few for chairs....skeleton sitting, and I think an electric chair.


----------



## spiderqueen

Picked up these sleep pants from Walmart for around $7. I could do without the stars that are, _for some unknown reason_, scattered throughout the pattern; but since they had spiderwebs on them, and since I was in need of something warm to sleep in, I had to get them. I am certainly not the type of person to EVER wear pajamas outside of my home or even in front of guests, so even if the pattern on these isn't ideal, it's good enough.


----------



## lilangel_66071

i went to a garage sale today and got a coffin with a motor to pop up monster for 15 bucks, right now i just have my crank ghost peeking out of it on my porch but will soon hook up a monster, and i got a misting skull, and a fog machine with a timer for 10 bucks and got a zombie siloute for my window


----------



## BR1MSTON3

witchymom said:


> black sheet set (to be used as sofa covers, my friend and i are going to paint spider webs on them


Had a friend in one of my design classes capture spider webs and it was wicked! She used silver spray paint on the web and mounted them on black foam board using basically these steps;
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2007/03/capturing_a_spi/


----------



## lilangel_66071

i love those, how much are they?


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Had a friend in one of my design classes capture spider webs and it was wicked! She used silver spray paint on the web and mounted them on black foam board using basically these steps;
> http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2007/03/capturing_a_spi/


That is truly wicKED!


----------



## ondeko

goosta said:


> Lucked out and found these guys hanging out at Walgreens


I got one of these from Walgreens today. i might get the other one they had if it is still there tomorrow.


----------



## lilangel_66071

how much are they at walgreens


----------



## tlc102462

lilangel_66071 said:


> how much are they at walgreens


Supposedly they're $30 each but somebody said they got them for $22 apiece on sale and we're trying to find out what "sale" they're talking about and haven't gotten any reponse back . . . YET and .. . HOPEFULLY SOON!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

lilangel_66071 said:


> how much are they at walgreens


They are $30. And a lot of HF people have been buying them. Most stores are only getting a few in so selling out. Other stores aren't even putting them out, so the only way to get them is to ask if they have any of them in the back. Ask for the 5 foot skeleton that costs $30. They are also selling a short skeleton guy that I think was $9.99.

As for a sale price I think what I read was that someone bought x amount of P&G products and got a $10 off coupon which they used to buy the skeleton. Someone else mentioned saving some money off on theirs due to the rewards dollars that they get with the WG card program.


----------



## whichypoo

liuoliveira said:


> scented from froggys Fog COTTON CANDY



Hey have you tried it yet. ?? I would love it if it smells like cotton candy and will have to have some. LOL


----------



## lilangel_66071

we'll i think i'm gonna get me one of those to go in my coffin  i'll go to all the walgreens till i find one


----------



## Deadna

jdubbya said:


> Got my new Death Studios mask and hands yesterday!! It's called Brain Eater. Will make as nice addition to our zombie cemetery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their stuff is SO neat! I know one of the artist and would love to have one of his masks but hubby put his foot down on that much money for something he knows I would never use


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Picked up some flickering purple string lights, pumpkin string lights, and a glow in the dark skull at Target. I'm actually pretty pleased with the skull, although the plastic is a little thin around the nose.


----------



## sumrtym

Does bought and returned count? Bought 7 packages at $3.99 ea of Halloween vase fillers at Homegoods. They were the glass beads of white, black, and a clear with some orange streaks. Mixed in were little black bats that I thought were glass, but turned out to be plastic. I had an idea of using just the white stones and bats in a vase to form the base for a black stick tree, but it wasn't turning out like I envisioned, plus was really disappointed the bats weren't glass. For those interested, they also had purple and black with plastic spiders. They were in the area leading to checkout, not with the main Halloween aisle, so you may have to look around.


----------



## mickkell

I also bought some of the wallgreen skellys,one big and one small.I also stopped into Lowes and found the Gemmy skulls that light up and the jaw moves,14.99ea.Future Halloween fodder.Can you really have to much halloween prop building stuff???NO!!!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Not much right now, but I stopped in WG after dropping my wife at work and picked up a box of Count Chocula and a box of green lights for back up.


----------



## tlc102462

mickkell said:


> I also bought some of the wallgreen skellys,one big and one small.I also stopped into Lowes and found the Gemmy skulls that light up and the jaw moves,14.99ea.Future Halloween fodder.Can you really have to much halloween prop building stuff???NO!!!!!



I don't think there's any possible way you can have too much Halloween stuff!! I can find a use for everything - and I'll use it no matter what!! Love all the finds.


----------



## witchymom

spent the whole day shopping with my bestest friend and found SOOOO many goodies!!! but my favorite find is this.... a working, like new, universal monsters dracula motion-ette for $10 at the goodwill! 

the box is beat up but dracula (renamed victor, lol) is like BRAND NEW. If anyone knows anything about them, let me know.... but i am tickled as can be!


----------



## witchymom

spent the whole day shopping with my bestest friend and found SOOOO many goodies!!! but my favorite find is this.... a working, like new, universal monsters dracula motion-ette for $10 at the goodwill! 

the box is beat up but dracula (renamed victor, lol) is like BRAND NEW. If anyone knows anything about them, let me know.... but i am tickled as can be! 

View attachment 87149


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Picked up the Sands of Time Hourglass today at my local Spirit
Also Got a pack of sticky tack at my local Halloween Costume Warehouse so I can have something to stick my roaches on in my Roach Archway! They also had a Mummy portrait that pops out at you and talks that is $24.99. They also have cool Vampire Busts for $24.99 each. They said they were gonna have a 50% off sale starting Oct. 17. Gonna pick up The Portrait and the 2 Busts they have in stock. They also had 1 set of 4 bubbling test tubes for $24.99 that looked cool!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

The last one they had!!


----------



## jenscats5

Hit up a neighborhood yard sale with the promise of Halloween stuff & not much there Halloween-wise....picked up a few pumpkin-buckets + a bat bucket & 2 picture frames.....total of about $4 for all....










Also got a cool glass bowl I thought was interesting for $5...........


----------



## SimplyJenn

jens u got a nice deal. Esp on those frames.

Blood: Like the hourglass, that's neat.


----------



## earthbound

*Regan Prop*

I went to Spirit today I wanted to buy so much stuff! I always buy a few new props every year. I wanted ghost face but I didn't like the fact that his eyes light up! I also was thinking maybe the Frankenstein but for $300 for it to only do one thing! No Thank you! So I checked out the life size Regan Prop from the Exorcist and I must say I was really pleased with it. It looks much better in person then it does in the video Spirit has posted. So I went home and got my 20% off coupon and had to pick it up! I am very happy!  I can't wait for Halloween!!!


----------



## earthbound

What a great find! That is a steal! I love motionettes they are the greatest I have a nice little collection of my own! I wish I could find a deal like that. Good for you Witchymom!


----------



## witchymom

earthbound said:


> What a great find! That is a steal! I love motionettes they are the greatest I have a nice little collection of my own! I wish I could find a deal like that. Good for you!


thanks! im tickled with him! i think someone else had picked him up, then changed their mind (or forgot and left him) cause he wasn't with all the other 'stuff' - he was over with furniture lol!


----------



## earthbound

That's great Witchymom! Do you have any other motionettes?


----------



## Hearts1003

Hope I posted this pic right. I bought one of those $30 skeletons at Walgreens. Love him!


----------



## TrickRTreater

My awesome mom got this for me today out of nowhere.


----------



## 22606

witchymom said:


> spent the whole day shopping with my bestest friend and found SOOOO many goodies!!! but my favorite find is this.... a working, like new, universal monsters dracula motion-ette for $10 at the goodwill!
> 
> the box is beat up but dracula (renamed victor, lol) is like BRAND NEW. If anyone knows anything about them, let me know.... but i am tickled as can be!


'Victor' is great







You got _very_ lucky, Witchymom, as those motionettes were quite pricey years ago











TrickRTreater said:


> My awesome mom got this for me today out of nowhere.


No, it first materialized in a sweatshop, then made its way to Walmart, before finally coming home with her







Really, nice shirt. You've got a cool mom


----------



## gothiccaddy

Walgreens $30 skeleton, from Garage sales today... 3 bats, clown outfit with wig/hair last week I found this cool clown box I'll post pics later..Only $8 bucks


----------



## Minerva

I finally went back to Spirit Halloween today, and bought the jumping spider, and animated rising reaper with pumpkin. The manager put the reaper together, but it's not rising properly, so we're going to take it apart and try again. If not, I hope I can exchange it because it will fit perfectly in our graveyard. I've seen the video of the jumping spider and didn't really think much of it, until I saw it in the store. It startled me, even when I knew it was going to lunge. 

On another note, that manager was awesome! He gave us an adapter, foot pad, and a try me button for free!


----------



## Minerva

I finally went back to Spirit Halloween today, and bought the jumping spider, and animated rising reaper with pumpkin. The manager put the reaper together, but it's not rising properly, so we're going to take it apart and try again. If not, I hope I can exchange it because it will fit perfectly in our graveyard. I've seen the video of the jumping spider and didn't really think much of it, until I saw it in the store. It startled me, even when I knew it was going to lunge. 

On another note, that manager was awesome! He gave us an adapter, foot pad, and a try me button for free!


----------



## coryjwa

trickrtreater said:


> my awesome mom got this for me today out of nowhere.


winning!!!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Got this bad boy at Spirit today : 














I was pretty disapointed with the stores in my neck of the woods. No Jumping spiders to be found plus the stores just sucked.

The rest of my loot and my rant on Spirit can be found HERE if you are interested


----------



## sumrtym

One more wood-chiseled looking polyresin brown pumpkin from Kohl's in the large size, one in the small size, and 6 black tealights. After looking at the tealights at home this evening, decided they're going back to the store. They've got this annoying length of plastic at the tip of the flame, but it's just wide enough it won't look right to clip it either. I also tested them against the 12 pack of white ones I picked up the other day and they were noticeably less bright. I've decided to just paint the white plastic black on those.

Stopped by Wally World and picked up the LAST (man those went fast) battery operated 20 string purple light set they had. Tested it tonight (3 AA batteries) and really impressed with the brightness of them. That's going to be a keeper, as I'd like to make a wreath sometime in purples and black and have these run through it. Has a 3-way switch...off, on, or timer, which turns them off after 6 hours. They had tons of orange left.


----------



## moonflower

got my led spirit candle and all I can say is it does light up my table in the kitchen...i waited for my 20% off coupon that almost came to late.I went to my locall mall and got the second to last one left and took the advise of another forum member and brought my own batteries to test to make sure it works. this candle rocks...hurry before their gone!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

With some coupons in hand and some extra dollars from payday, set out to do some halloween shopping. Stopped in Target for the first time since they finally put out Halloween and while they had a number of aisles of halloween costumes, props, candy, etc. I got the impression that it was much less than in previous years. In fact there was a whole open section between aisles that had nothing in it. Not sure if a display was suppose to be there or not but it was sad. Definitely fewer of each item on the shelf this year. I've noticed this trend in general about open shelf space in a number of stores in my area. I'm sure stores are being careful about how much they have in inventory or simply can't get the funds to buy enough to sell. Anyway, I did pick up the_ Target Striking Snake_ they had and a _Rib Cage Ice Mold_. I've wanted the striking snake for a few years now and thought the rib cage was a unique mold. One of these days I'd like to pick up the bubble fogger but don't think it will be this year (budget ended up going for the WG 5-foot skeletons instead). 

Had a 50% off coupon _for one *regularly priced* item_ at Michaels that I decided to see if I would use (ended today) and ended up with some willowy faux floral branches (been picking up a couple each year and will use as seaweed for my pirates haunt). All of their floral was 50% off (ended today) so figured it was a good time to get a few more. Thought I was going to use the coupon on a Duff baking texture tile set for halloween (spider webs and halloween spooky words), but got to the register and that came up on sale too. Gee never had such a hard time using a coupon before. Picked up another texture tile while on sale and finally used the coupon on a battery operated strand of brown wire lights to go on wreaths and such. Thinking I might make my own MS Snake Wreath (like on GrandinRoad's site). I really didn't see much halloween in Michaels that I was interested in this year. 

Had to pick up something from Costco and what a sad halloween state they are this year. The little kids costumes and halloween candy were near the front checkout. Nothing else halloween was visible near the front. The halloween themed candy bowls were still stocked but half way back in the store in the middle somewhere, along with those kids halloween playing cards, and one other item that was not all that exciting and I can't even remember what it was. Sad, sad, sad. I did pick up the MS October Magazine issue, a Bon Appétit October issue (just one article and recipe for a pumpkin soup BTW) and a Fine Cooking October/November issue (a autumn issue really and don't think on quick second look there is even anything halloween related). Costco did have a special double bundled issue (2 for the price of 1) of Woman's Day--the October issue with glass pumpkins on the front and the Halloween Special issue "Halloween Celebrations". Costco discounts on their magazines BTW.

Last store I stopped in was Spirit. Had hoped to find out if they had gotten in any more of the Jumping Spiders, decided that was the one prop from Spirit this year I had to have--saw too many people who walked in the store being surprised by it and jumping themselves. No luck, and in fact they weren't even displaying it any longer. I spoke to the manager who said he orders for 4 stores and all of them sold out of their original shipment and they haven't been able to get any in. Said his last order came in with a dozen or so cartons of mdse not filled and one of those items was the spider. Said it was the best selling item. I asked him if I should keep waiting or just order online, and he said he hated to say it but if I really wanted it I might be better off order online. Yikes!

By the time we drove to the shopping center with Halloween City in it (still haven't been in yet), found that they had already closed for the day.

It was kind of a bummer day. Had better luck yesterday with my trips to Goodwill. Can't believe Halloween is so close now and some of you guys are reporting that stores like Walgreens haven't really stocked much and some of you have Spirit Stores that haven't even opened.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Garthgoyle said:


> 'Victor' is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got _very_ lucky, Witchymom, as those motionettes were quite pricey years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it first materialized in a sweatshop, then made its way to Walmart, before finally coming home with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, nice shirt. You've got a cool mom





coryjwa said:


> winning!!!


Thanks guys! It's totally awesome.


----------



## devilangel

i just got back from walgreens , they have the 9,99 items on sale buy one get one half price,

i got the angry pumpkin for 99 cents with register rewards, and the small skelly for 4,99
for those of you that have the large one can get babies for them lol


----------



## mickkell

Totally scored at Walmart today.They have these and the Pirate vwersion,9.97.I should of bought more!Never have too much Halloween fodder,correct?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I got this! Bust from Michaels at a big discount cause it was the last one, the little pumpkins on sticks at a local goodwill as well as the smaller pumpkin. The two larger pumpkins from Target, and the skull I got from Kirlands on sale and it has a LED light inside!*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey Mickkell those are nice looking. Like the aged effect. What do they do or say? I see the Try Me buttons and assume they are activated by sound and/or motion?


----------



## halloween71

Target is such a disappointment.Every year it is less and less.I did manage to get a skull bottle opener-skull salt and pepper shakers.
I also got my jumping spider from home improvements-my zombie from spirit.


----------



## Growler

I hear you, Target was disappointing for me too. I picked up a skull bottle topper and plan on getting at least one more. I'll use them for toppers for my witch's bottles.


----------



## mickkell

They talk,"hey,where do u think ur going?"then hes sings "I aint got no-body".pertty cool actually.I should of bought them all.LOL
they have a try me button and a sensor in the forehead.his jaw moves in time like boris.easy hack.


----------



## mickkell

I also stopped at spirit and bought these,I already have one.very cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ordered early this a.m. the Tekky Jumping Spider from Improvements Catalog. Stopped by Spirit yesterday, still sold out, and told had been trying to get more in but no luck. They suggested ordering online. Went online and didn't even find it listed anymore right now. Saw people under the Prop Section's Jumping Spider thread mention it was also being sold at Improvments so ordered it from there. Dealt with them favorably in the past so glad to know i'll be able to get one this year. Improvements sells it for $49.99 and with ship etc came to $59. Just a few bucks more than it would have cost me from Spirit using the 20% off coupon and taking home. 

BTW when I ordered mine I asked about Quantity in Stock and the service said they were showing something like 289 available. Also found out as I had learned by getting burnt by Lillian Vernon on some clearance halloween arches last year that orders get processed faster if you order thru the website instead of thru the company's answering service that takes orders in the off hour. Seems like they do a pre-run of your credit card when you call, but the actual orders get forwarded a bit later to the company's servers and that's why you won't get an email confirming until a bit later too. Not a problem when the company has lots of inventory but if they are limited, someone ordering online can get their order processed before the answering service's orders go through the next day. Not fair and that's how I lost out on the LV arches and how others who ordered online after me the next day got their merchandise and how I was confirmed and then told sorry we're sold out. Mentioning this so you don't get shut out of something you really want by how you place your order. 

Stopped at Goodwill and found three 10-inch posable spiders kind of gray hairy like the Jumping Spider for $2.99 each and thought they would make great babies of the jumping mother, out to protect her little ones. Just need a big 10-foot web now for the scene. Also found a Rubies Hell's Belle dress costume I really liked for $12 for one of my props. Really nice quality. They really didn't have much halloween out yet though. This was the 3rd location I sometimes frequent.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Went over to Walmart today....
SO COOL STUFF!!!
Only had $14 in hand though 
I ended up buying 2 bags of 20 roaches and a spider window cover. Only $6.86!! Also
My Walmart has foggers for $25! And Fog Accesories for $15!


----------



## hurricanegame

I found this AMAZING HALLOWEEN STORE today!! Man am I excited lol..it's got different animated props compared to Spirit and they are unique and CHEAP! There's this guy who has his hands tied behind his back with some sort of Jason Voorhies mask on (more like some odd psycho mask or something) and he sits in a chair and rocks back and forth and has many "sayings." The thing is SCARY (because it just sits there until you get close and rocks back and forth like mad) and LOUD! I'm going to have to pick it up lol.

I did buy this awesome spider that you can hang from a door, ceiling and it not only drops down but the eyes LIGHT UP and legs MOVE!! For only $14.99..who can beat those prices!!

I am so happy, some of their stuff was a tad too much but the animated props were amazing and well priced..


----------



## a witch from canada

hurricanegame said:


> I found this AMAZING HALLOWEEN STORE today!! Man am I excited lol..it's got different animated props compared to Spirit and they are unique and CHEAP! There's this guy who has his hands tied behind his back with some sort of Jason Voorhies mask on (more like some odd psycho mask or something) and he sits in a chair and rocks back and forth and has many "sayings." The thing is SCARY (because it just sits there until you get close and rocks back and forth like mad) and LOUD! I'm going to have to pick it up lol.
> 
> I did buy this awesome spider that you can hang from a door, ceiling and it not only drops down but the eyes LIGHT UP and legs MOVE!! For only $14.99..who can beat those prices!!
> 
> I am so happy, some of their stuff was a tad too much but the animated props were amazing and well priced..


was it called monster blow out by any chance ? been to one saturday found it while driving to a spirit store , they had the same insane guy sitting , they had corpse re animated , evil entity , the witch with the cat mattilda i think she is called ? and the rocking grandpa in chair and some others.... wich i had the $$$ for evil entity :/


----------



## ondeko

I found some black plastic chain in the rope and chain aisle at Menards. I haven't bought any yet but I think I'll go back tomorrow to see how much they have.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Bought some eye balls at K-mart (my wife wants to put them in punch) and 2 michaels funkins and the spooky town gazebo (all for 55% off). A note of warning for anyone that has Dollar General stores in your area: I bought a mini strobe for $3.50 there and it didn't work, exchanged it and got home to find the exchange didn't work either. Needless to say, I'll be keeping my Dollar General Halloween purchases to Creepy Cloth (they actually sell you about half a foot more for the same price as the Dollar Tree).


----------



## spiderqueen

This sign is awesome, but sadly doesn't photograph well because of the mirror, so more than one picture is required. First, one with flash so you can see the detail on the frame. 










Now, without flash so you can see the detail on the mirror. 










And again with the skull tile spun around. 










Now, the rest of what I bought today: 



























The spider is a pin/brooch and the snake is a bracelet.


















Stencils.


----------



## spiderqueen

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> Got this bad boy at Spirit today :
> View attachment 87219
> 
> View attachment 87220


I saw that at Spirit today and it is amazing in person. I would love that. Unfortunately I don't think I'm in the financial position to buy it at the moment, even if it goes half-off. But the smaller, $40 one that matches it (or is at least very similar)... I've wanted that one for the past few years but didn't want the flameless candles. I'm hoping I can get that for 50% on November 1, now that I know you can swap them out for real candles.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

I found all this stuff this weekend plus a bit more for less then $25 bucks.. I will post more pics of the rest when my computer stops acting a fool.


----------



## a witch from canada

these are my purchases from this weekend got rosemary and the grave digger props , a tombstone , strobe light and 2 glass from spirit .


----------



## ErikaW

I went to goodwill today and found a 8 feet tall inflatable Frankenstein with lights. He would been $60.00 at walmart but at goodwill i got him for .....$5.00!!!


----------



## witchymom

ErikaW said:


> I went to goodwill today and found a 8 feet tall inflatable Frankenstein with lights. He would been $69.95 at walmart but at goodwill i got him for .....$5.00!!!
> 
> View attachment 87666


awesome find! (does he work? lol) Im not much for inflatables, but not sure id have been able to pass him up, either....


----------



## ErikaW

Not sure if he works...it's raining today so i have to wait for a nicer day. I hope he works but even if he doesn't 5.00 isn't to bad to lose. 

Now i just have to find a place to put him lol


----------



## tlc102462

a witch from canada said:


> these are my purchases from this weekend got rosemary and the grave digger props , a tombstone , strobe light and 2 glass from spirit .


Great props - thanks for sharing - are they both operated electrically?? Hope they're not battery operated!!!


----------



## GhostTown

I bought this:










Seems like it's high time the wife and I see it. I've never even heard of it before until seeing it on these forums.


----------



## SimplyJenn

That is great stuff chocochip, great deal. How did you get your pics all lined up like that? Just stick the links next to ea other or what? Mine always come out too big.


----------



## 22606

GhostTown said:


> I bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it's high time the wife and I see it. I've never even heard of it before until seeing it on these forums.


Amazing flick. I highly doubt that you will be disappointed with any of the stories, and what I loved was that they all were somehow interwoven.

Nice finds, everyone


----------



## a witch from canada

tlc102462 said:


> Great props - thanks for sharing - are they both operated electrically?? Hope they're not battery operated!!!


yes both come with adapters and i will use foot pads on both


----------



## tlc102462

a witch from canada said:


> yes both come with adapters and i will use foot pads on both


I LOVE that they're electric - that's the only props I'll buy - can't stand tow waste the time w/ batteries!!!! Nice grabs!!


----------



## harvestmoon

GhostTown said:


> I bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it's high time the wife and I see it. I've never even heard of it before until seeing it on these forums.


Excellent choice! This has become one of my top 10 favorite modern Halloween flicks. I LOVE it


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

> I saw that at Spirit today and it is amazing in person. I would love that. Unfortunately I don't think I'm in the financial position to buy it at the moment, even if it goes half-off. But the smaller, $40 one that matches it (or is at least very similar)... I've wanted that one for the past few years but didn't want the flameless candles. I'm hoping I can get that for 50% on November 1, now that I know you can swap them out for real candles.


I cant afford much this year  but my top 3 priorities are:
1. Jumping Spider
2. Dropping Spider
3. Grave Digger
ALL 50% off!  I want them now!!!!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Maybe just 1 and 3 for 50% off. Who has seen/wants/has these items. How does the green furry dropping spider work for you?


----------



## kprimm

Here is part of my order from homeimprovement catalog. I just got this tonight and set it up. I sooo love the Peanuts and especially the Great Pumpkin. I had to buy this as soon as I saw it.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, so many great finds everyone. makes me drool


----------



## spiderqueen

I went back to get a second snake bracelet like the one I posted yesterday, so I would have a matching set for both wrists. I think the effect is much more noticeable this way. Anyway, since I've had a hankering for dangling earrings the past few days, and not really any pairs I wanted to wear since I lost one of my self-made ones down the bathroom drain (don't worry, I can make a replacement), I got myself seven new pairs of earrings while I was there in the Halloween jewelry section. If they had all been sold separately, I only would have bought four; but six of them were sold in sets of three, so I had to get both of the sets that had pairs I wanted. 



















In case you were wondering, the hoops, the studs and the roses were the ones I wouldn't have bought if they weren't in the same set with the ones I did want - the crosses, the bats, and the dangling crystals with daggers.


----------



## ArwynnSpooky

3 more lego mini figures. A cute Wolfman, Frankensteins monster and a darling Mummy with a scorpion. Still waiting for the Mad scientist, Lizard man (Godzilla) and a guy in a hasmat suit. I'm totally additctd to Halloween toys. Playmobil I just discovered last year, too cute! Halloween Trolls, Some Barbies but her little sis, Kelly all green as Frankenstien (Is it "ien" or "ein") or dressed as a pumpkin. I have some Monster High dolls but both my daughters said they are too slutty! Simpson's Halloween stuff. I really envy the folks that have the "Classic Monster" dolls or rather action figures. Dracula-Bela Logsi, Mummy-Boris Karloff, Creature from the black lagoon, Wolfman. Terrific toys!! I even have some Kawaii Hello Kitty from Japan sugary-sweet minis. This post is way to long. Can't wait for the mail from Japan ....


----------



## kingcoop80

I bought a 20 dollar light up 74 inch black cat from Walgreens but they marked it down for 10$! will post pic once set up


----------



## kallie

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> I found all this stuff this weekend plus a bit more for less then $25 bucks.. I will post more pics of the rest when my computer stops acting a fool.
> 
> View attachment 87571
> View attachment 87573
> View attachment 87572
> View attachment 87574
> View attachment 87575
> View attachment 87576
> View attachment 87577
> View attachment 87578
> View attachment 87579


Less than $25?! Wow! That's a great deal and some good stuff!


----------



## devilangel

kingcoop80 said:


> I bought a 20 dollar light up 74 inch black cat from Walgreens but they marked it down for 10$! will post pic once set up



wow thats great deal was something wrong with it?


----------



## hallorenescene

spider, all your jewelry is pretty. i would wear the bats and 1 stud. they would look so cute together


----------



## dippedstix

WooHoo! Just bought the Jumping Spider from Improvements Catalog with a 20% off coupon. So excited to get it!


----------



## halloween71

Blood N' Gore 2011 said:


> I cant afford much this year  but my top 3 priorities are:
> 1. Jumping Spider
> 2. Dropping Spider
> 3. Grave Digger
> ALL 50% off!  I want them now!!!!


Jumping spider is already sold out online and at most spirit retailers.I know improvements had 200 of them-info from a fellow haunter.Buycostumes did have it but at a much higher price.


----------



## witchymom

found this at walmart today and couldnt resist LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye4wSd8H_k0


----------



## The Crow 1994

Picked up a few things from Michael's over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Some more things we've recently purchased....some hanging props we bought at a local party store called Nobbies.


----------



## kallie

The Crow 1994 said:


> Picked up a few things from Michael's over the last couple of weeks.


You know, I didn't care much for those things when I saw them at Michael's, but they way you have photographed them with that warm light makes me want all of them!


----------



## osenator

I just got this guy from Zellers at 50% off (paid 21$ with tax)







also, here a few from my latest purchase. I love more and more this guy, I add the hat I think it completes him. I might add a cape and a cane in future, make him look like Jack the Ripper a bit. 













also, here a vid from my bat in action


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

a witch from canada said:


> these are my purchases from this weekend got rosemary and the grave digger props , a tombstone , strobe light and 2 glass from spirit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87659


I love the grave digger's animation! He is probably my favorite prop this year except the display at Spirit had the face all messed up. What do you think about it? I couldn't tell if it was meant to look that way or if it was a flaw in the head/mask


----------



## spiderqueen

hallorenescene said:


> spider, all your jewelry is pretty. i would wear the bats and 1 stud. they would look so cute together


Thanks, Hallo. I have three earlobe piercings myself, so I will more than likely be wearing one stud with a pair of danglies, but I would rather wear one of the black studs I already had.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

witchymom said:


> found this at walmart today and couldnt resist LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye4wSd8H_k0




I also got one of these at Wal-mart today! They had a bunch last week but today only had two left.


----------



## witchymom

Howlatthemoon said:


> I also got one of these at Wal-mart today! They had a bunch last week but today only had two left.


there were several of the pirate styled ones, but only 2 of the regular skull


----------



## Howlatthemoon

witchymom said:


> there were several of the pirate styled ones, but only 2 of the regular skull


yeah all the pirates ones were there last week but gone today.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

osenator said:


> I just got this guy from Zellers at 50% off (paid 21$ with tax)
> View attachment 88003
> 
> also, here a few from my latest purchase. I love more and more this guy, I add the hat I think it completes him. I might add a cape and a cane in future, make him look like Jack the Ripper a bit.
> View attachment 88004
> View attachment 88005
> 
> also, here a vid from my bat in action




Love the bat!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought 2 of the plain Walmart talking and singing skulls yesterday. Not a lot left on the shelf in one store. About 4 pirates and one non-working skull that i passed on, problem could have been depleted battery i guess but didn't want the hassel of returning it if it wasn't. My other store must have just stocked theirs because they had quite a few of both versions.


Haha love the video of the bat prop in flight with your cat. Bet when the battery runs down the cat will bring him down! I've bought one of these bats each of the last two years and love them. I wonder if you can use the bat on one of those Flying Ghost Props in place of the ghost and have it circle _and_ move back and forth down a horizontal path line? I'll ask the question under the Prop Section. Hmmmm. That would be interesting.


----------



## moonbaby345

I bought this light up skull and this animated prison guy with a gulitin.He say like 3 or 4 different saying.R






Reduced for some reason from $14.99 to only $3.74.I saw them last year and I thought it was cool but didn't have the money to get him.They only had 2 of them.I also got this owl that makes noises and it's eyes light up red from Pat Catan's.$10.00.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

> Jumping spider is already sold out online and at most spirit retailers.I know improvements had 200 of them-info from a fellow haunter.Buycostumes did have it but at a much higher price


Waiting for 50% off sale because of budget  
Have great chances though because another one of my Spirits opened friday and they still have the original 2 that they had.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

At Cost Plus Old World Market the other day I got a Skull snack/ cookie jar holder for only $10 plus tax. He looks to be so much more. Very well made. For some reason I can't find him on the site other than he is shown beside the word Halloween down below.

http://www.worldmarket.com/home/index.jsp


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice cookie jar. I haven't check World Market (CostPlus) for a few weeks and your post prompted a revisit. Love this Skeleton Apron that they have. Cute that they show it combined with black clothing underneath in the lab setting too.


----------



## Crunch

Picked it up at Spirit for a fat $22.


----------



## spiderqueen

Just won this 'costume' on eBay. I'm going to split it up since I only wanted it for the shrug part (sleeves and collar), which I plan to wear with a plain tank top and pants. As for the dress, I'm going to have to modify it a bit if I want to actually wear it. I really like the skirt part, but not the fake corset. That part looks too cheap. I'll probably just remove the buttons from the front so the fabric will lie flat, and then put a real corset over it, so it looks less 'Halloween costume' and more 'formal gothic gown.' Or maybe somehow remove the top altogether so it's only a skirt. We'll see. I've seen this costume in person (but found it on eBay for the half the store price) and the fabric seems high-quality and attractive, with the exception of the fake corset part. The buttons are also nice and could definitely be re-used, so pieces of this will probably end up in about three different outfits.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Nice costume spider. 

Crunch that is so cool. I wonder if you could make it work with other models.


----------



## Crunch

SimplyJenn said:


> Nice costume spider.
> 
> Crunch that is so cool. I wonder if you could make it work with other models.


The plug looks the same. Can't see why it wouldn't work with my machine. I wanna test it sometime in the next week. Just gotta get the fogger dug out from the MIB which has turned into the base of a work table in my Old Man's garage. =/


----------



## sweet&sinister

I found these today at Walmart. I didn't really like them that much.


----------



## blackdogrdc

Picked up these yesterday


----------



## kallie

Got these snazzy earrings at walmart


----------



## rosella_au

Great buys everyone 

^^Kallie- those earings are super cute (and you've got great skin btw )

I've been busy on eBay and got some vintage brass frames that I'm gunna swap out the prints for 'scary' family photo type prints. Also got a folding silver cake tray that I'm pretty happy with  Bidding on another of the same type of tray from a different seller so fingers crossed.















And while looking on gumtree -australian site with classified type ads, got a wooden drinks trolley with wheels in the freebies section. 5 minutes drive from hubbys work- gunna be great for our drinks during the party.


----------



## kallie

Thank you Rosella! 
And you've got some neat stuff too! Love that drink table


----------



## GuitarGal

Osenator and Ghost of Spookie.....could you share with us where you guys picked up those flying bats? They're great!


----------



## osenator

I picked my bats at LOBLAWS (also can be found I think at Superstore in Canada) for only 6$ each! They are the same as Spirit and Micheal.


----------



## morgueanna

I haven't bought these, but I've noticed lots of stores have great sales on their summer stock, which for a lot of stores means outdoor decorations that can be Halloween'd!

Pier 1 has outdoor lanterns on sale, and these really cool urns that were 50 bucks but are now 12:

http://media.pier1.com/img/pier1com/productimages/2498636.jpg

So I'm going clearance diving


----------



## Nevergoback

Walgreen's has awesome 'blarneys' for $30. Almost as good as the ones from Garden Ridge in years past except these have pop joints and not screws. go check them out.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

morgueanna said:


> I haven't bought these, but I've noticed lots of stores have great sales on their summer stock, which for a lot of stores means outdoor decorations that can be Halloween'd!
> 
> Pier 1 has outdoor lanterns on sale, and these really cool urns that were 50 bucks but are now 12:
> 
> http://media.pier1.com/img/pier1com/productimages/2498636.jpg
> 
> So I'm going clearance diving


Thanks for the heads-up on pier-1 clearance. How are the lanterns?


----------



## halloween71

Got my lifesize freddy in for use next year.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

kprimm said:


> Here is part of my order from homeimprovement catalog. I just got this tonight and set it up. I sooo love the Peanuts and especially the Great Pumpkin. I had to buy this as soon as I saw it.


That is so cool, I love it! Is it made of metal that hooks together in certain places? I have one with Charlie Brown and Snoopy in Santa hats around a Christmas tree, with a reindeer Woodstock on Snoopy's head.

This was my haul today, I couldn't resist the owl jar sitter when I saw it at Yankee Candle ($4.99). I've been wanting the potion bottle set ($24.99) since it came out last month and got the last one at the store today thanks to a $10 off $25 coupon. The Ghost Rider Boney Bunch piece is actually from last year and I was able to obtain it thanks to an awesome forum member, grandma lise! He is probably my favorite BB piece and will find a place to stay out year long!


----------



## a witch from canada

Hoodoo_Hermit said:


> I love the grave digger's animation! He is probably my favorite prop this year except the display at Spirit had the face all messed up. What do you think about it? I couldn't tell if it was meant to look that way or if it was a flaw in the head/mask


i like his animation alot , the face on mine is ok and i was affraid about the mouth movement but it is good so far ..... i have the harvester also and his face seem a little distort on one side i havent had a chance to put it together and try it properly yet because i dont plan to use it this year i guess i will have to try him out and see .....


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

I just got this:








Draga the Vampire Gargoyle.

I've been eying this for a while, and it was on sale, so I got it. It's only about 10 inches tall, but someday I want to build a larger one for my cemetery.


----------



## mickkell

How many people on here dont know what"soylent green" is?


----------



## osenator

Got some more great deals tonight at JEAN COUTU, everything was more than 50% off, got those for only 19.99$ each and this cool tombstone that lights up multi color at only 6$!


----------



## 22606

Wow, have I ever fallen behind on this thread... 

Personally, spiderqueen, I love the look of the costume (then again, I haven't seen it in person like you, so I will trust your judgment about some of its components, and it sounds like you have quite a plan for getting good use out of the pieces, anyhow







). I've got the male version (Baron VonBloodshed), which I didn't pay as much for, either; I think that it looks very nice, but lacing it up was a witch...









Is that Lurch or his doppelganger, osenator?









Pumpkinhead625, your Draga statue is very cool







There actually _is_ a larger version available, although it is not exactly cheap: http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...le+vampire+statue+(medium+draga)+-+os69377.do.

Lots of great purchases that everyone has made


----------



## whichypoo

*So very very scary Scaries!!!*

I got the most awesome gift in a box.. Very very rare. I am so very loved. Who would have thought that someone would be soooooooooooooo thoughtfull and send this to me!!! YESSSSSSSSSS










He HE HE well I did get the new spooky town items out of the box frist


----------



## whichypoo

mickkell said:


> how many people on here dont know what"soylent green" is?


i do i do!!!


----------



## 22606

whichypoo said:


> I got the most awesome gift in a box.. Very very rare. I am so very loved. Who would have thought that someone would be soooooooooooooo thoughtfull and send this to me!!! YESSSSSSSSSS


It probably would have cost too much to return them, anyhow...


----------



## whichypoo

Garthgoyle said:


> It probably would have cost too much to return them, anyhow...[/ff178/DeadEBear/Smilies/b15.gif[/IMG]


LOL good point!


----------



## madame_mcspanky

mickkell said:


> How many people on here dont know what"soylent green" is?


I hear it's made from people. Tasty, tasty people. . .



Haha, anyways, this is what I bought today:










I can't wait to rip the boxes open and stick them on! Now, I just need about 30 more fingers so I can put them on all at once. Wheeee! 

Nails are from Walmart; decals are from Walgreens.


----------



## hallorenescene

so is there altercations if we don't know what soylent green is?
those 2 kids in a box are adorable. i bet they had a blast in all that popcorn. next time i get a big box, i'm going to save it for my grandkids to jump in.
madame, those nails are cool. especially the ones on the right


----------



## tlc102462

Nevergoback said:


> Walgreen's has awesome 'blarneys' for $30. Almost as good as the ones from Garden Ridge in years past except these have pop joints and not screws. go check them out.


I think you have to search the Walgreen's skeleton - there have been posts about him for over a month already - we've all been grabbing him up at $30 and sometimes less a pop!! Check out the link below!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/108520-show-us-your-walgreens-fully-size-skelly-new-post.html


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

I snagged a Wireless Fog Remote today at Halloween City for a few bucks less than at Spirit, and a pack of bottle labels that included 'Liquid Death' and 'Beetle Goo'.


----------



## whichypoo

hallorenescene said:


> those 2 kids in a box are adorable. i bet they had a blast in all that popcorn. next time i get a big box, i'm going to save it for my grandkids to jump in.


They had a ball in the box of popcorn. I had it all over the house in the kitchen down the hallway even in the bathroom. But I was worth it the belly laughs and smiles were going for hours!.. Those boys love this time of year. Should see them in action when I tell them were going to the scary store. Before I can get my shoes on there at the door yelling for me to hurry!


----------



## Marlon Brando

I found an Animatronic Michael Myers Figure at a Spirit Store the other day. His eyes move back and forth along with his head, and his arm holding a knife moves up and down. Go here to see it, Spirit


----------



## hallorenescene

i have 2 grandaughters, 3 and 5, i could see them having a blast in the popcorn too. but...if i told them i was going to check out halloween, the oldest would be freaking, and the youngest would beat me out the door. your little grandsons are adorable


----------



## spiderqueen

Garthgoyle said:


> Personally, spiderqueen, I love the look of the costume (then again, I haven't seen it in person like you, so I will trust your judgment about some of its components, and it sounds like you have quite a plan for getting good use out of the pieces, anyhow. I've got the male version (Baron VonBloodshed), which I didn't pay as much for, either; I think that it looks very nice, but lacing it up was a witch...


In the image, the "corset" part of the costume looks a bit like leather or vinyl, but in person it's a flimsy fabric that's like satin except thinner. Like I said, that's the only part of the costume I have a problem with. Remember, I'm not planning to wear this actually on Halloween, but just when I need/want to dress up. So I don't want to look like I'm wearing a cheap (quality-wise) Halloween costume, and that's why I want to make some modifications, like covering the flimsy faux-corset with a real, durable and boned corset. That will also be more figure-flattering. 

I've seen the male version online, but I'd like to see what it looks like worn if you have a photo of yourself wearing it.

I finally got my spiderweb corset re-laced, so I've recently gotten my practice in for the irritation that will come from lacing the sleeves up.


----------



## FatRanza

I picked-up these two hanging votive holders last night at Goodwill. They are made out of metal and about 9 inches tall (not including the chain). At first I thought they were supposed to be ears of corn, but I guess they are more out a cattail thing (or maybe wheat my bride says). I'm not sure what to do with them other than hang them with several small lanterns that I plan on hanging around my porch entrance. I plan on burning some clove votives/tealights in them. Any ideas?


----------



## hallorenescene

i think they are cute, but are they flame safe? maybe you should use some led candles


----------



## The Chosen One

I just picked up a gutter ghost from target and some pumpkin buckets that im going to do something with


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

> How many people on here dont know what"soylent green" is?


Interesting question. I imagine more than a few. So is that to say my signature line is too obscure a reference? 



> so is there altercations if we don't know what soylent green is?


Lord, I hope not. I, for one, promise not to pick a fight with you if you don't. But I can't speak for everybody, so for the sake of circumventing any possible future conflagration, here's the lowdown:

"Soylent Green" is a futuristic sci-fi movie released in 1973, starring Charleton "Damn you, you damned dirty apes" Heston and Edward G. "You'll never take me alive, copper" Robinson (oops..more obscure references).









The year is 2022, the population is burgeoning, and food is scarce. The Soylent Corporation makes and rations various colored high-protein "crackers",called (soylent) to the public. But supplies are usually short, and food riots are commonplace. The Soylent Corp's latest rations are 'soylent green', purported to be made from high-energy plankton.

After the murder of the director of The Soylent Corporation, Charlton Heston's investigation into his death leads him into the innermost workings of the Soylent Corporation, and the disturbing discovery that soylent green is actually made from processed human cadavers from morgues and hospitals. 

Hmmm...I wonder if P.E.T.A. knew about this???? 

A couple of footnotes;
This was the last film that Edward G. Robinson starred in before his death in 1973. He died from cancer just 12 days after he filmed the last scene.
Dick Van Patten also has a small role in this film.



> Pumpkinhead625, your Draga statue is very cool There actually is a larger version available, although it is not exactly cheap: http://www.designtoscano.com/product...9+-+os69377.do.


Thanks, Garthgoyle. The bigger one would have been nice, but $175.00 is a bit steep. At one time they offered and even-larger one than that.


----------



## FatRanza

hallorenescene said:


> i think they are cute, but are they flame safe? maybe you should use some led candles


They should be flame safe I would imagine, they're made of metal.


----------



## FatRanza

hallorenescene said:


> so is there altercations if we don't know what soylent green is?


The "Scoops" may come for you!


----------



## cryptoid

glow in the dark skelly at target--$ 40.00--good quality


----------



## mickkell

I know what soylent green is,spoiler alert!!! its people!saw it in a theater when it came out,did i just date myself???
No altercations,just a curiosity.tee hee


----------



## mickkell

Ok heres the stuff I scored off ebay that a fellow haunter tipped everybody about,just so happen I live in WA.state(for now)and was able to hook up with her.

























Except for the live fire skull I airbrushed on my truck.wut ya think?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Awesome! Unfortunately she was 4+ hours away or you would have had ebay competition!


----------



## mickkell

LOL,I got lucky she was so close


----------



## Tumblindice

I bought 4 of the Walgreen's skeletons today. Pics later on.


----------



## a witch from canada

osenator said:


> Got some more great deals tonight at JEAN COUTU, everything was more than 50% off, got those for only 19.99$ each and this cool tombstone that lights up multi color at only 6$!
> ]


hey Osenator very cool props , my daugther would love the book , she as a few pirates book, vampires book witches book a little similar to this .


----------



## whynotgrl666

I really like him. Very cool . Now to fill him with goodies!


----------



## Chrissy

I went to BJ's yesterday to get paper towels and they had the coolest JOLs called Morphkins...had to buy one! I haven't taken a pic yet, but here is a video that I found on Youtube... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqlSFk5u5zY


----------



## devilangel

oh man thats cool i want a morphin


----------



## SimplyJenn

That is the coolest things ever. Curious though, it is located in the middle of a neighborhood. I just looked it up. I pass it up on the way to work. Maybe I will have to stop to check it out. I wonder how the prices compare.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

They have the morphkin and a morphing skull on Grandin Road. Both are $49. How much is the one from BJs?


----------



## Chrissy

They were $29.99.


----------



## dippedstix

Got my jumping spider today in the mail. It really is cool. It's scaring the dog and even makes me on edge even when I know it's going to jump. LOL I am going to put some baby spiders around it because she really looks and acts likes like a big momma spider!! I can't wait to to get my neighbors when the come over later this evening!!!


----------



## osenator

Just got little guy, love his movement, perfect to put in the dark, low where kids will be walking in the maze, scary the crap out of them.


----------



## halloween71

My goodness that lady is wild lol.


----------



## halloween71

I want that cookie jar sooooo cute.


----------



## Wyrmling

My past couple of acquisitions.


----------



## sdw810

Today was a good day!








Something pretty for myself:








Got these guys earlier in the week:


----------



## SimplyJenn

osenator I love him he's great!


----------



## Shadowbat

Finally found a decent candlabra at Walgreens today. Also picked up another box of Count Chocula.


----------



## stormygirl84

sdw810 said:


> Something pretty for myself:
> View attachment 89034


Guh. He's so adorable!!! Where did you find him? I LOVE owls!

As for me, I didn't really buy much in the way of decorations, but I did get a couple bags of candy corn, a cute set of votive holders that have bats & a spooky tree on them, a cozy black nightshirt with a kitty riding a broomstick across the moon, and some fuzzy jack-o-lantern socks. :3


----------



## RCIAG

stormygirl84 said:


> Guh. He's so adorable!!! Where did you find him? I LOVE owls!


Owls are back in a BIG way this year from decor to fashion. I've seen a TON of owl jewelry at Kohls & elsewhere.

http://www.kohls.com/upgrade/websto...3296833&bmSubmit=validate&bmUID=1316913296833


----------



## stormygirl84

RCIAG said:


> Owls are back in a BIG way this year from decor to fashion. I've seen a TON of owl jewelry at Kohls & elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.kohls.com/upgrade/websto...3296833&bmSubmit=validate&bmUID=1316913296833


Thank you for the link! Love it!


----------



## ondeko

Was at Walmart this afternoon and picked up a special edition dvd of the Boris Karloff "Frankenstein" for $7.50


----------



## stormygirl84

ondeko said:


> Was at Walmart this afternoon and picked up a special edition dvd of the Boris Karloff "Frankenstein" for $7.50


Yes, we saw that too! But since I already have the Frankenstein Legacy Collection that was released about 10 years ago, I passed it by.

I forgot, though, that we bought _The Watcher in the Woods_ for $7.50, and _Zombieland_ (I'll never watch it, but my husband loves it) for $10.00 tonight, too. Also at Wal-Mart.

Oh! And our first Pumpkin Spice Lattes of the season, from Starbucks.


----------



## The Chosen One

picked this guy up for 10 bucks .


----------



## machinehead

I live in the anals of Maryland. We have nothing here but a Walmart. Once every couple of months I travel to a "real" city and do some "real" shopping. I planned ahead and had coupons for what I thought was Halloween City, because that is what it was last year, only to find out it they changed it to Spirit Halloween. It wasn't a bad thing, but unexpected. Between Target and Spirit we picked up some cool costumes for us and the dogs, a baby zombie, and some cool decorations i'm going to steal and put in my mancave. All and all a good day.


----------



## joossa

Wyrmling said:


> My past couple of acquisitions.


Awesome! Do you mind me asking where you purchased the chains and hooks and the bloody weapon garland? Also, is the bloody weapon garland cardboard cut outs of the weapons?

Thanks!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

I have the garland. Mine is from SHindigz. Yes they are cutouts which I didnt know but got it 50% off anyway 
Got all this today:
Spirit
Life Sentence
Zombie Wig
Mini Flame Light
Floating Pumpkin Hanger
Party City
Zombie Bite makeup appliance
Zombie makeup kit
Regfridge Door Cover


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Got the zombies 200km sign and snack time zombie baby from spirit friday! Pics to come
Also set up my Chop Shop. Spent a LOT of money on ebay for it but oh is it cool!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Finally where did u get that arm? Been looking for that!


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, talking to my skellies would not be good. i would really miss myself. who would talk to me and answer me back. lol. love you rode around with them all day. 
swd, is that a blow mold ghost? is it plug in or battery operated. very cute.
that morphing pumpkin is really different. i can't believe some kid walked past it and didn't give it more attention.
osenator, i love your laughing guy
wry, nice finds. what you going to use the gloves for
chosen, so cool reaper


----------



## Sleepersatty99

Today I was at CVS with the wife and we picked up the cocoon man. Its the same one they have at spirit and for the same price, but we had some extra bucks so I think we paid 5 bucks for him. First buy of the season. Much more to come.
They also have a 6 foot grim reaper that I was going get but decided not to.


----------



## killerhaunts

Lucky. Nice collection of skulls


----------



## rpick89

*Christmas Tree Store find*

FYI, Christmas Tree Stores have wooden trunks, in various sizes. I picked up this small one for $17. It's 18"Lx10"Wx11"H, and I think there were two other larger sizes, the biggest one probably twice the size of the one I bought. Thought these would make a perfect treasure chest. I don't have a Pirate theme in my haunt, but I can see one now in my future! Overall, typical Christmas Tree Store construction, but will certainly suffice as a prop. The lid is also light enough that I think it would work nicely with a motor of some type if you wanted to animate it.


----------



## HalloScream

I got a few things yesterday..

"Floating Reaper" from Spirit Halloween. This is what I'm going to put on my patio. I was going to do the "Guardian from the Grave" but went with Reaper because it was cheaper and could get the job done.









A few items from Dollar Tree for my work desk...


----------



## bringjoy

*Gutter Ghost?*

Hey y'all! Been checking out all your great finds and was at Target today and didn't see this. Looking at the Gutter Ghost online, it says it is battery operated. Anyone know what for? it doesn't *look* like an inflatable in the picture. Maybe there's a fan blowing a few strips of cloth around?

Anyhow, if u have one and can tell me about it, i'd appreciate -- thx so much and happy haunting!


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Did everyone decide to buy their zombie babies all at once? I picked up Jugular Jimmy today, as well as some rats and temporary tattoos at Walmart. Anybody have any feedback on the ones that look like wounds? I figured if they don't look too terrible they might be good for spots that would regularly be a pain to use a prosthetic on, like around the collar of a shirt.


----------



## Wyrmling

joossa said:


> Awesome! Do you mind me asking where you purchased the chains and hooks and the bloody weapon garland? Also, is the bloody weapon garland cardboard cut outs of the weapons?
> 
> Thanks!


The bagged chains were from Fred Meyer, I believe you have them as Kroger down there but I don't know if they have the same stock.
The hooks on chains and weapon garland were from stores on ebay. 

And yeah the weapons are sadly pretty flimsy. Paper blades with foam handles. I am hoping to spruce them up a bit.


----------



## tlc102462

rpick89 said:


> FYI, Christmas Tree Stores have wooden trunks, in various sizes. I picked up this small one for $17. It's 18"Lx10"Wx11"H, and I think there were two other larger sizes, the biggest one probably twice the size of the one I bought. Thought these would make a perfect treasure chest. I don't have a Pirate theme in my haunt, but I can see one now in my future! Overall, typical Christmas Tree Store construction, but will certainly suffice as a prop. The lid is also light enough that I think it would work nicely with a motor of some type if you wanted to animate it.


Nice find - I do a pirate scene and this would be great - I've been using a styrofoam pirate's chest for years and it's pretty much on its way out!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Came home yesterday to find this stacked up in my yard. 14 sections, 4' tall by 8' long. My neighbor and partner in crime found it down the street. It was setting out by the road for the city to pick up, but luckily, he got there first! 112' of graveyard fence for free!!!!!!! I'll be picking up a case of beer for my favorite neighbor tomorrow.


----------



## tlc102462

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Came home yesterday to find this stacked up in my yard. 14 sections, 4' tall by 8' long. My neighbor and partner in crime found it down the street. It was setting out by the road for the city to pick up, but luckily, he got there first! 112' of graveyard fence for free!!!!!!! I'll be picking up a case of beer for my favorite neighbor tomorrow.


That is one nice neighbor!!! Gotta love people that help our haunts!!


----------



## 22606

You all have found some great items









I just picked up a smoky-tinted skull tealight holder from Walgreens for $5; I missed grabbing one last year and didn't want to lose out again this time (there were just two left, along with a pink one, which just didn't do it for me







). What can I say, I love skulls and candles...

Still no luck finding a single skeleton at _any_ location; those things are a real witch to get ahold of







Time for Plan C: Ordering a couple online


----------



## tlc102462

Garthgoyle said:


> You all have found some great items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up a smoky-tinted skull tealight holder from Walgreens for $5; I missed grabbing one last year and didn't want to lose out again this time (there were just two left, along with a pink one, which just didn't do it for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). What can I say, I love skulls and candles...
> 
> Still no luck finding a single skeleton at _any_ location; those things are a real witch to get ahold of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for Plan C: Ordering a couple online


Order 2 on line from walgreens.com with the coupon code year11 and they're about $53 for both altogether - free shipping also, I'd jump on the net and grab them asap!!!


----------



## 22606

tlc102462 said:


> Order 2 on line from walgreens.com with the coupon code year11 and they're about $53 for both altogether - free shipping also, I'd jump on the net and grab them asap!!!


About to do that right now... Thanks


----------



## tlc102462

Garthgoyle said:


> About to do that right now... Thanks


I was able to hit every Walgreen's within 10 miles of me and grabbed 7 of them, then I saw the post about getting the $10 off and ordered 2 more - They really are a good deal. I just took out my medical buckies and they are so darn heavy, legs falling all over - glad I grabbd these other skeletons!!


----------



## kallie

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Came home yesterday to find this stacked up in my yard. 14 sections, 4' tall by 8' long. My neighbor and partner in crime found it down the street. It was setting out by the road for the city to pick up, but luckily, he got there first! 112' of graveyard fence for free!!!!!!! I'll be picking up a case of beer for my favorite neighbor tomorrow.


I would love to come across such a great treasure!


----------



## bringjoy

OMG PumpkinB. that is an awesome find! Especially if u didn't have to do any hauling=)


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

bringjoy said:


> OMG PumpkinB. that is an awesome find! Especially if u didn't have to do any hauling=)


Yeah, that was definitely a plus!!!! lol!


----------



## jenscats5

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Came home yesterday to find this stacked up in my yard. 14 sections, 4' tall by 8' long. My neighbor and partner in crime found it down the street. It was setting out by the road for the city to pick up, but luckily, he got there first! 112' of graveyard fence for free!!!!!!! I'll be picking up a case of beer for my favorite neighbor tomorrow.


Sweet find!! Nice curb-side pickup!


----------



## ondeko

I was selling glass at a farmers' market today [last market of the season] and picked up some cool stuff: I bought a pair of 20" diameter polar fleece pillows with a Dia de los Muertos print and made a trade for a pair of 16" pillows and a cat bed in the same print [the other artist got a pair of my glass pendants] and I bought a hand thrown ceramic coffee mug that has a sort of Jack Skellington look to it.


----------



## hallorenescene

rpick, love the trunk
halloscream, nice variety, and l think the floating ghost will work good too.
pumpkin, nice fencing, and that neighbor deserves a beer


----------



## Howlatthemoon

GhostTown said:


> Stumbled on a $10 Cookie jar at World Market. It made me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Eeegads! Again under GhostTown's log-in.  ~Aaaprn_



Got one last week!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

http://www.amazon.com/Heritage-Lace...H8/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1317008612&sr=8-14

This is solid black and very nice in person. 

and these at my local Lindt store: http://www.lindtusa.com/product-exe...nm/Lindor_Truffles_Mixed_Halloween_19_oz_Bag_


----------



## LadyRohan

It's been awhile since I posted. My hubby lost his job and was out of work for about 2 months. I thought I wouldn't be able to buy anything new this season. Thankfully he is employed again so let the shopping begin! 


I bought this mask from Halloween Express just cause I like it.











And.... A BUBBLE FOGGER! Been wanting one of these puppies for awhile.


----------



## Zombiesmash

LadyRohan- Good to hear that! Congrats on the new stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene

lady, glad your hubby is back imployed. and the bubble fogger is a good investment. i keep mine out all year around. the grandkids love playing in it.


----------



## sumrtym

Friday purchase (busy weekend for me): Little orange spider made out of two different size jingle bells with long legs made from 3 sizes of metal wire, and a ceramic pumpkin with every other section made of leaves with holes up and down it and lights from the inside. Couple of metal leaves / vine on it. More fall than Halloween, but looks very classy and I thought a steal for $13.

I have GOT to stop going to Homegoods.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LadyRohan, glad to hear the news about your husband. I have a similar ghost mask to the one you bought and also felt drawn to it. I think yours looks scarier though with the teeth showing! Nice find. One of these days I'll pick up the bubble fogger, so far keeps getting bumped down the list, but I think it's cool. Do you have specific plans on how you will use it yet? Hope to see you posting more.

For me, this year has been mostly about adding filler items, costume/accessories/small setting props, for my haunt scenes with the exception of the Walgreen's 5 ft skeletons and the Tekky Toy Jumping Spider recently purchased. Earlier in the year I added the beheaded gothic bride from a CL listing. Today I decided to check out filler items at Halloween City (had their 30% off entire purchase coupon with me) and picked up 3 pairs of severed arms which I will use to build zombie people eventually (the straight out positioned arms just said "zombie" to me). I was really happy to find both right and left arms and at a reasonable price. Also picked up a pair of the skulls with the color changing eye sockets. These are the same ones that people bought up from Kmart last year, minus the hair, I believe. The last HC purchase was a pair of pointy scary teeth, maybe for a moray eel or some flesh-ripping creature. The coupon came in handy and saved me quite a bit.

Decided to make one more stop into a Goodwill and ended up buying a ghost blow mold for my younger kids area, a Gemmy monster crawling hand, and some black wired mini lights.


----------



## Silver Spike

Got this charming wee fellow off of eBay recently and he turned up in the post today. I'm so pleased with him, especially as I managed to snag him for only £17.50 including postage. The average price on UK eBay is around £38-£40 too.


----------



## HorrorFiend

I've been buying stuff like crazy this past weekend, this is some Dollar Tree and Dollar General finds that I was very excited about!!


----------



## 22606

LadyRohan said:


> It's been awhile since I posted. My hubby lost his job and was out of work for about 2 months. I thought I wouldn't be able to buy anything new this season. Thankfully he is employed again so let the shopping begin!
> 
> I bought this mask from Halloween Express just cause I like it.


I'm glad to hear that he is employed again, LadyRohan. I just got back from Walmart, where I was treated like absolute dirt by an employee when I asked a question, and it really irks me that those types are the ones who generally have jobs, not the people who truly _want_ to work.

Your mask is cool







I was just looking at it the other day at Party City, but I couldn't bring myself to purchase it (not because I didn't like it, just because I have _very_ limited funds).

Nice finds, everybody


----------



## spiderqueen

I got some pumpkin spice hot cocoa mix last night. I haven't tried it yet, but I can't imagine it not being delicious.


----------



## october31

that sounds so good right now!


----------



## 22606

october31 said:


> that sounds so good right now!


I've got to agree


----------



## GhostTown

I am so in love with my wife. Look what she brought home for me! 


(the cereal, not the pumpkin....... though she drew the pumpkin face for me to cut!)








*
HAPPY HALLOWEEN!*


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Always get the Boo Berry this time of the year. It's not ever out the rest of the year!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

From Party City I got some cockroaches and little baby mice that we plan to use in the candy bowl for the trick or treaters. Hope to freak them out while they grab for the candy lol. Almost got the store display of the jumping spider from Spirit. but once the lady opened the box that belonged with the display spider, there was a paper that said not to sale the display until the 15th . So got my name on it anyway and the good news if they get more in they'll call me for one that hasn't been taken out of the box. But they're are two people in front of me on that wait list. It was so fun watching people getting startled and then just laughing after they got over the scare lol


----------



## 22606

GhostTown said:


> the cereal, not the pumpkin....... though she drew the pumpkin face for me to cut


Did you have dotted lines to follow so you wouldn't mess up, GT?









I'm sure that dentists also love those cereals, but for an _entirely_ different reason


----------



## GhostTown

Garthgoyle said:


> I'm sure that dentists also love those cereals, but for an _entirely_ different reason


I hand out chocolate in _very large_ amounts to _very few_ children on Halloween night, too. Bet the dentists love me for that as well!


----------



## hallorenescene

yummy, count chocula. long may it be around. and on the back of the box is there anything? one year it was cardboard picture frames. adorable
i love the baby mice in with the tot candy. to fun
spiderqueen, i love hot chocolate. how is the pumpkin spice one?


----------



## ondeko

pics of my recent acquisitions

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ondeko-albums-9-26-11-acquisitions.html


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up a few things today. got a jabber jaws skellie for $20.00 at Party City (these normally go for $30.00). The severed head was only $15.00 (normally 29). The gargoyle came from Target. They only had one but might be getting more in this week. It was only $20.00 and is one of the nicest I've seen. Got a 100 foot roll of Zombie Warning caution tape, and also got one of the giant latex boa constrictors for my cemetery. All in all a good day!


----------



## LadyRohan

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LadyRohan, glad to hear the news about your husband. I have a similar ghost mask to the one you bought and also felt drawn to it. I think yours looks scarier though with the teeth showing! Nice find. One of these days I'll pick up the bubble fogger, so far keeps getting bumped down the list, but I think it's cool. Do you have specific plans on how you will use it yet?


Hmmmm I haven't decided how to use it yet. I think we will set it up on a ladder so the bubbles fall from up above. Using it mainly as an amusement prop for the little ones. It's a little noisy but with my creepy music blasting you may not really hear it.


----------



## LadyRohan

ondeko.... luv the jack mug!


----------



## 22606

jdubbya said:


> Picked up a few things today. got a jabber jaws skellie for $20.00 at Party City (these normally go for $30.00). The severed head was only $15.00 (normally 29).


Nice finds. Party City has some good buys this year. I was just there today and picked up a plastic, ground-lying tombstone that lights up and says things for only $7.50 (half-price).


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I found this gem at a thrift store in Daytona today. While I'm not a huge Frankie fan, I couldn't pass up a vintage horror movie print for $2!










I just love, love, LOVE it!


----------



## LadyRohan

Nice find! I like the vintage prints.


----------



## 22606

madame_mcspanky said:


> I found this gem at a thrift store in Daytona today. While I'm not a huge Frankie fan, I couldn't pass up a vintage horror movie print for $2!


How can anyone _not_ love Frankenstein? (I'm only teasing you) Nice print, especially for the price.


----------



## hallorenescene

ondeko, nice scores
jdub, really nice. i'm digging the snake. looks real and to be a nice size
madame, i am a frankie fan, and i love love love it too. i can't believe for only $2.00.
okay, i got an animated deer at goodwill awhile back, and now i found this sleigh. it can double for halloween or christmas. can't you just see a lovely damsel sitting in it. one like ladyrohans avatar.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Bought these today









Bought this yesterday


----------



## hallorenescene

tot, i'm loving the pumpkin treats.


----------



## TrickRTreater

hallorenescene said:


> tot, i'm loving the pumpkin treats.


They're DELICIOUS.

Usually I don't like these types of sugar cookies, but these are great.

Probably because they have a jack on them.


----------



## Rxtorres

Great stuff! so exciting


----------



## ondeko

grabbed the LED black light spot light from Target this afternoon. i'll try it out and let folks know how i like it


----------



## LadyRohan

Today I purchased a few Blue LED Swivel Clip Light's from Jack's Tool Shed. I waited too long last year and they sold out of the blue ones.


----------



## HallowweenKat

Bought the PVC fittings & pipe to rescue a broken blucky.


----------



## tinafromidaho

Just had a neighbor who lives in my subdivision, but that I don't know her from Adam, stop by and sell me 2 blowmolds, a ghost and a dracula and 
one of those glow in the dark bluckies from like big lots or something. Said they were sitting in her shed and they don't decorate anymore and wondered 
if I wanted to by them. I gave her 20 bucks for all three. I thought is was so neat that she thought to come by and check. I love the dracula one. I will get 
busy and take a picture.


----------



## LadyRohan

Awesome tina! Would luv the dracla and frankie blow molds


----------



## mickkell

Why can't I have neighbors like that!Phooey!


----------



## osenator

Paid great prices on theses at Chapters, Coles and Dollarama


----------



## ondeko

I tested out the $10 Target black light LED spot light. It hits a wall 25 feet away with a reasonably strong light. It charges up GID glass reasonably well, but not as well as sunlight. I need to grab something UV reactive to see how it picks it up, but i think i'm going to be pretty happy with it.


----------



## Growler

Ondeko, is it a screw in bulb or a garden spike type? I'm curious because, I need about 5 black lights.


----------



## 22606

TrickRTreater said:


> Bought this yesterday


I love the cover

Great finds, everyone


----------



## ondeko

Growler--it is sort of a garden spike--I'll snap a photo to post. I think you could screw it into a regular light fixture but it focuses all the light in one direction.


----------



## hallorenescene

kat, glad you can rescue that blucky
tina, very nice score. can't wait to see which vampire and ghost.
osenator, i love to read. you got some nice books there.
garth, nice score [shivers]. those movies scare me to much though


----------



## Haunted Nana

WHooooot WOOOOT I am doing the Happy dance I found 2 5 ft skellys at Walgreens today . I was only going to get 1 but thought what the heck as hard as I have hunted for them why not get both. Made my day One rode in front seeat as co pilot and the other in booster seat in back.LOL I got some really strange looks.LOL


----------



## tlc102462

Haunted Nana said:


> WHooooot WOOOOT I am doing the Happy dance I found 2 5 ft skellys at Walgreens today . I was only going to get 1 but thought what the heck as hard as I have hunted for them why not get both. Made my day One rode in front seeat as co pilot and the other in booster seat in back.LOL I got some really strange looks.LOL


Congrats - it's like having a new baby!!! I'm so happy I've got mine and got 2 shipped to me today from Walgreen's!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

tlc102462 said:


> Congrats - it's like having a new baby!!! I'm so happy I've got mine and got 2 shipped to me today from Walgreen's!!


I never thought finding a skeleton woudl make me so happy Your right Great Pumpkin it is like have a new baby.LOL Hope they don't scare my new Grandson (well he is slightly used now ) He is a year old.LOL H ebetter get used to it soem day it may all be his. WOW I am happy for you too hope they get there soon.


----------



## snigglez

I bought a mutated Frankenstein for my mad scientist section. I almost sent him back he was a pain to set up but I love his face I love that he isnt a true Frankenstein but here he is along with my 2 walgreen skellies and my skeleton in a cage I was making sure he works one eye is burnt out but no biggie he still shakes and talks so all is good so I added him into my video since he was out already:

http://youtu.be/YS7rci8eQms


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, nice score [shivers]. those movies scare me to much though


Thanks, hallo, but I can't lay claim to the films I saw _Freddy's Dead: The Final Nightmare_ (sure...) and _New Nightmare_ in theaters, although I have only caught the others on television, minus the remake, which I'm not sure I care to see I can understand why some people would be creeped out, so don't feel bad



Haunted Nana said:


> WHooooot WOOOOT I am doing the Happy dance I found 2 5 ft skellys at Walgreens today . I was only going to get 1 but thought what the heck as hard as I have hunted for them why not get both. Made my day One rode in front seeat as co pilot and the other in booster seat in back.LOL I got some really strange looks.LOL


I'm glad that you managed to find the elusive skeletons. I can imagine the looks that you received



snigglez said:


> I bought a mutated Frankenstein for my mad scientist section. I didn't buy it from this place but here is the video
> http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Corpse-Re-animated-1027032/


Looks great, snigglez


----------



## Kitty

I bought Frankenstein 75th Anniversary (2discs) DVD Boris Karloff movies at Walmart for $7.50.
They have a Halloween moive section.


----------



## hallorenescene

snig, that frankie will look good in a lab. nice score


----------



## Mirage2u

these are my thrift store finds yesterday:


----------



## hallorenescene

mirage, love the hat. the trivets are cute. but best of all is that owl. i have an owl, but it has a stationary head. it looks like your head will move. very cool


----------



## Mirage2u

He has a bobble head. He also has a spot for batteries but he doesn't work. My husband tried fixing it but he says its too rusted, oh well. I thought the hat was perfect for my true blood theme!


----------



## 22606

Mirage2u, very nice score


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just ordered the Self-Propelled Dancing Witch's Broom from Grandin Road for my wife, who had mentioned that she liked it. (The free shipping made it worthwhile.)


----------



## ondeko

Growler said:


> Ondeko, is it a screw in bulb or a garden spike type? I'm curious because, I need about 5 black lights.












the fitting looks just like my incandescent outdoor spot lights. the only difference seems to be a rubber gasket in the sicket to keep excess moisture out, but this might be standard on outdoor spots now--I haven't bought one for years. The bulb is as you see it--low profile, regular socket size threading. I don't see why you couldn't use this in any other fitting, but the light is very one directional. It could be good in a porch light where it shines straight down


----------



## midnightterror

Ok so i got these 2 guys on craislist for ONLY $35.00. Now tha caged guy only lights up i think he used to shake he is about 6 ft tall with the stand, not sure if anyone knows what he does or if the chains should be tangled like that? I tried to fix the chains but cant seem to it, as far as the witch goes I need to go buy and adapter for her...the mister in her pot still works so I hope that she is too...if not I will try and fix her but for $35.00 for both of them they are quiet the steal! I also got my Walgreens Skellie and the Spirit jumping spider after going into 2 Spirit stores looking for her and not being able to find her, had to drive 35 min to a different store where they were saving the last one for me! Wooohoooo!


----------



## kallie

midnightterror said:


> View attachment 90220
> 
> View attachment 90221


That's definitely a great score!!


----------



## osenator

Wow, that a great score for 35$!! I have the smaller skelly in a cage. I wish I had yours, to be honest!


----------



## Guest

http://www.oliveandcocoa.com/


Cute and delicious...props and goodies!


----------



## sumrtym

Picked up the OTHER headless horseman statue from HomeGoods (standing up, head under arm...taller than I thought) and some celluclay & glue sticks with 40% off coupons at Michael's. I'm about to try my hand at some of those creepy face tea light paper towel roll candles. I was going to make the paper clay per Stolloween, but given I need so little of it just decided to buy a 1 lb bag to mix with water (which if these turn out well, I might have to try some others since I'll have so much leftover).

Need to dig through my closet and see if I still have some black and white acrylic paint.


----------



## liuoliveira

Target time..I love it


----------



## mickkell

I got my Walgreen skellys delivered today via UPS. sweet,total of 4.


----------



## trickrtreat85

I was so excited to find these plates! The original $185 price tag was a bit too much, but finding them on sale for $60 is really going to spruce up my Halloween dinner party this year.


----------



## Haunted Nana

That will be fun with 4 of them. can't wait to see pictures Great Pumpkin


----------



## Went

Someone bought these lights for me right out of the blue! They're square little pumpkins, and make my potion bottles look amazing lit up


----------



## snigglez

I have that the skeleton in the cage with the stand he is awesome his eyes do light up and there are two little lights on each side of him on the top under part of the cage that light up gree/blue the chains are suppose to be straight it is suppose to look like he is in a cage. he is grabbing one of the changes in each of his hands and then he shakes the whole cage as he yells out LET ME OUT OF HERE, and I think another saying is HELP ME . I think there are 3 saying all in all. I just pulled him out of my shed today and made sure he worked the way he is suppose to. Last year he stopped working but it ended up just being my power supply died on me so I got another power supply and he works just fine. yeah if you can straighten out the chains that would be great. good find all lin all enjoy


----------



## hallorenescene

midnight, i'd a grabbed them up faster than you had i been there. nice score


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> http://www.oliveandcocoa.com/
> 
> Cute and delicious...props and goodies!


And quite a steal, too 



trickrtreat85 said:


> View attachment 90280
> 
> 
> I was so excited to find these plates! The original $185 price tag was a bit too much, but finding them on sale for $60 is really going to spruce up my Halloween dinner party this year.


I hope that wasn't _per_ plate... I really like the look of them.

Great purchases, everyone


----------



## LadyRohan

Got this cute napkin holder with tombstone salt & pepper shakers. Ordered online had a promo code for free shipping. Paid 11 bucks!


----------



## The Crow 1994

LadyRohan said:


> Got this cute napking holder with tombstone salt & pepper shakers. Ordered online had a promo code for free shipping. Paid 11 bucks!


Those are awesome! Where did you get them from?


----------



## kittyvibe

Please tell me more about your craft project, sounds very interesting!

and Midnight, those are a steal at the price for the skelly and witch props, go you! :3


----------



## LadyRohan

The Crow 1994 said:


> Those are awesome! Where did you get them from?


I got them from http://www.collectionsetc.com


----------



## tlc102462

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Just ordered the Self-Propelled Dancing Witch's Broom from Grandin Road for my wife, who had mentioned that she liked it. (The free shipping made it worthwhile.)


Nice husband!!! I'm sure she'll appreciate it!!


----------



## trickrtreat85

Garthgoyle said:


> I hope that wasn't _per_ plate... I really like the look of them.


I'm happy to say it was for a set! I found them in Rue La La's spooky boutique. It's open for two more days... If anyone is interested, please check it out: http://www.ruelala.com/event/36593 And if you aren't already a member, here's an invite: http://www.ruelala.com/invite/cferrell08 They have some really great serving pieces and candles from D.L. & Co. 

LadyRohan - That's a great site! Thank you for the link!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

From Wal-mart Halloween slippers, they also have the slipper socks.


----------



## sumrtym

kittyvibe said:


> Please tell me more about your craft project, sounds very interesting!


If that's aimed at me, I picked up those witch on broomstick crescent moon candle pillars a few weeks back from HomeGoods that were so hard to find (2 of them), but was trying to decide what candles to put on them. I didn't want wax melting everywhere and making a mess out of them (I think they are polyresin). I was going to make some PVC candles, but someone posted these being sold by a seller on Etsy at http://www.etsy.com/listing/80944680/halloween-candle-decorations-evil-twin.

I decided to give my hand a go at those. All you need is a hot glue gun & sticks, cardboard tube from center of paper towel roll, some paper clay (I bought CelluClay II from Michael's), black & white acrylic paint, paintbrush, paper towels, and a couple LED tealights, and a sharp knife. Now, I haven't done this yet, but here's my thoughts to making them:

1. Cut your tube into the lengths you want for candles. Draw some faces on the tubes and cut them out with a sharp knife.
2. Mix your paper clay and coat the tube with it, and mold the top / bottom candle melting shapes onto it out of the clay. Also mold around your eye and mouth pieces if want a bit more 3-dimensional (brows, scowl / yell lines around mouth). I'm hoping for the bottom portion doing it on wax paper will help prevent it from sticking while drying.
3. Allow to dry for at least 24 hours.
4. Make glue drips over the candles, stopping to let dry as you go so they don't all merge when doing close together ones. You're going to cover most the candle with drips up and down rather than just at the top for the most part like on the PVC candles. Let dry.
5. Paint the interior best you can with white paint to better reflect the light / color from your internal led tealight. 
6. Paint the exterior black and let dry.
7. Drybrush the exterior with white to highlight the drips, etc. If unfamiliar with drybrushing, you just get a bit of white on your brush and then brush most of the paint off on a paper towel, then use brushstrokes against the grain (perpendicular to the valleys of your piece...if you were painting an animal, it would be across the fur detail) to just put a bit of white on the highlights (glue drips), etc. Let dry.
8. Need to put something in the top to rest your LED tealight on at the height you want. Either a foam, or cardboard glued in, etc.
9. Put an LED tealight in the top and set it over another and you'll have your spooky lit candle with a creepy face.

The tealights I've got are white and the only black ones I've found I didn't like, so I'm just going to paint the white portion black. You could do these any color you want too (i.e. white candles with brown staining to age, etc). I just think the black look good and will go well with my black witch pillars. Anyway, not an expensive project to play around with and if I don't like the first try I can easily try it again for not much cost. If mine end up looking as good as those I linked too, I'll be pretty darn happy.


----------



## Halloweenie1

LadyRohan said:


>


Gosh, this is super cute! 

Tonight I went to TJMaxx & Home Goods and bought some really BIG Halloween silhoutte lanterns, pretty black plates with skulls, and Halloween cupcake accoutrements. Also got a new Halloween "Welcome" mat for my door, and some other things for the porch from JoAnns.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

LadyRohan said:


> I got them from http://www.collectionsetc.com


Had ordered the Zombie Arm Lantern (http://www.collectionsetc.com/Produ...crow-pumpkin-lantern-decoration.aspx/_/N-3gbx) from them the other day. The lone review on their website mentions a poor paint job, but even if that's so . . . I can always corpse it.


----------



## creepingdth

heads up guys. walmart has their crawling zombie on sale for twenty bucks was 55 i just got one, not sure if it actually crawls or just looks like it's going to crawl. if anyone knows please let me know, i can't wait to find out. 2' Tall Animated Halloween Crawling Zombie http://www.walmart.com/ip/2-Tall-Animated-Crawling-Zombie/16622822


----------



## Silver Spike

I ended up getting these (well everything but the beautifully realistic Pumpkin which a friend sent me from the states).










The skulls have a sort of glittery look to their insides and they light up red, and the cute little Skelly comes in pieces in a bag for self assembly. He's very good value for £5 and made out of _very_ hard plastic. He's some kind of mini Blucky. I liked him and I think I'll probably end up modding him so that he can bend his arms and legs more.










Got this bride and groom 12" hanging figs. Both good value for £3 each I thought. I can never have enough Skellies.


----------



## 22606

Wonderful finds, all

I didn't realize that Collections Etc. had so many new items this year; I ordered a couple of things awhile ago, but they didn't have anywhere near as much Halloween merchandise as now. Thanks, Saruman


----------



## Effie

creepingdth said:


> heads up guys. walmart has their crawling zombie on sale for twenty bucks was 55 i just got one, not sure if it actually crawls or just looks like it's going to crawl. if anyone knows please let me know, i can't wait to find out. 2' Tall Animated Halloween Crawling Zombie http://www.walmart.com/ip/2-Tall-Animated-Crawling-Zombie/16622822


The walmart web site says he does crawl -- I found a video of one just like him at BuyCostumes.com -- here's a link -- he's AWESOME!!! I've ordered two, shipped site to store only came to $21.27 each!!! 

http://images.buycostumes.com/video/VideoPlayer.aspx?VFN=801688


----------



## mickkell

Let me think,on that site they are 150 bux or Walmarts site for 20 bux,hummmm.I went for two at Wallys.Sweet guys,thanks for the heads up!I think we can hack those to other props very easy,like an attack alligator???


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Got BIG Haul at Spirit yesterday! Got the Bird Feeder Corpse for $16 Reg $50, 59 Syringe Pens FOR FREE!!!!! They were free because they were out of ink ( Still use in Mad Lab  )
Has anyone seen that stone wall stuff the put around the register? Got a BIG suprise from that too!!


----------



## BlackFriday

Got this guy yesterday...such a STEAL 50% off so it was $30


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

jdubbya said:


> Picked up a few things today. got a jabber jaws skellie for $20.00 at Party City (these normally go for $30.00). The severed head was only $15.00 (normally 29). The gargoyle came from Target. They only had one but might be getting more in this week. It was only $20.00 and is one of the nicest I've seen. Got a 100 foot roll of Zombie Warning caution tape, and also got one of the giant latex boa constrictors for my cemetery. All in all a good day!


Was the Tape from Party City and if so how much was it? I need 1 or 2 rolls.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Picked up a 1' wooden cat at a neighboors yard sale for 25 cents. I painted it black when I got home!


----------



## stormygirl84

I went on a shopping binge yesterday with my husband, and spent far more money than I meant to. Oh well...

I got cupcake wrappers with owls and bats on them. I also picked up two tubes of candy baking sprinkles - one shaped like jack-o-lanterns, the other like bones! I'm thrilled about those ones. I also got a package of Halloween cookie cutters, with shapes like cats, bats, pumpkins, witch hats, candy corn, and skulls! All this was at Michael's.

Then we went to Yankee Candle. I'm always in trouble when we go in there. They're still running their sale of Food-Scented candles, Buy One, Get One 50% off. So I got Banana Nut Bread (my husband's favorite) and _another_ Pumpkin Buttercream. I've burned through two already... AND I got the last set they had of the 2010 Skeleton Crew Bottle Tealight holders. They didn't have the 2011 ones out, but it's just as well because I like these ones better.

Then we went to Barnes & Noble, where I was sorely tempted to buy this. But it was full price at B&N, so I told my husband I wanted it for Christmas, instead.  Good thing, too, it's cheaper on Amazon. But while we were at B&N, I _did_ buy a new coffee mug - it's shaped like a fat black cat! I love it. I got the fat cardinal one for Christmas last year, so I had to have the cat for Halloween...


Then at the grocery store I bought a case of Woodchuck Hard Cider. It's basically a sampler pack, with 3 of their Amber blend, 3 of the 802 blend (very nice!), 3 Granny Smith, and 3 "Cider Maker's Choice," which turned out to be the Fall blend. Very nice! I'm not much of a beer drinker (anymore), but I go crazy for the hard cider! It was well worth the $17.

Oh, and I also bought a package of Little Debbie Pumpkin Delights. A childhood favorite of mine. My husband and I fight over them.


----------



## Tannasgach

stormygirl84 said:


> Then at the grocery store I bought a case of Woodchuck Hard Cider. It's basically a sampler pack, with 3 of their Amber blend, 3 of the 802 blend (very nice!), 3 Granny Smith, and 3 "Cider Maker's Choice," which turned out to be the Fall blend. Very nice! I'm not much of a beer drinker (anymore), but I go crazy for the hard cider! It was well worth the $17.


These sound delightful!


----------



## stormygirl84

Tannasgach said:


> These sound delightful!


Oh, they are soooo good. I really recommend Woodchuck. Even the regular Amber, which is their year-round blend, is lovely, but the Fall blend is my favorite. 
It's like spiked apple pie in a bottle.


----------



## Spinechiller

I picked up a light up grape vine pumpkin from Micheal's for $16.80, a ghost face mini reaper and a gingerbread house. Will go back when they really start to lower there prices on Halloween merchandise


----------



## stormygirl84

Spinechiller said:


> I picked up a light up grape vine pumpkin from Micheal's for $16.80, a ghost face mini reaper and a gingerbread house. Will go back when they really start to lower there prices on Halloween merchandise


The Duff haunted gingerbread house? Let me know what you think of it, I've been tempted to buy this, too!


----------



## 22606

Blood N' Gore 2011, that is an excellent deal. Was the birdfeeder marked down because something was wrong, or was it just clearanced?

BlackFriday, where did you get him, if you don't mind? That ghoul is wicked


Great purchases, everybody


I picked up all of these Victorian-styled goodies at Michaels in the dollar section near the front, other than the large tote that the smaller items are on, which was found by the registers. It's like those images where you try to find things, isn't it? See if you can spot the mini tote, ornament, frame, and stamps...


----------



## stormygirl84

And, well, I didn't exactly find or buy anything today, but I did visit my friend/coworker and her daughter this afternoon, and her daughter had knitted me a black scarf with orange tassels, because she knows I love Halloween! She's an awesome kid, I tell ya.


----------



## 22606

stormygirl84 said:


> And, well, I didn't exactly find or buy anything today, but I did visit my friend/coworker and her daughter this afternoon, and her daughter had knitted me a black scarf with orange tassels, because she knows I love Halloween! She's an awesome kid, I tell ya.


Sounds like it


----------



## stormygirl84

Garthgoyle said:


> Sounds like it


Honestly, she and her mom (my coworker) are both amazing. It's funny, she is very much like myself, and her mom is very similar in personality to my best friend... So we all fit well together!

But yeah, I love my scarf, I'll try to post a pic of it... She did a great job!


----------



## LadyRohan

I purchased a low laying fogger today and got the remote control accessory. It's so much quieter than my old fogger which I got years ago from party city. I'll probably use both foggers.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

I have a jumping spider, I have a jumping spider! And he jumps.  Well, he did after a couple of aborted takeoffs. For the record, the little cover needs to be screwed all the way down over the battery compartment. The first time, I didn't have the cover on, and one of the batteries flew out when he jumped. Ordered him from the Improvements website. They have some pretty cool things there. I'm tempted to get the owls, one each in black and white.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Garthgoyle said:


> Blood N' Gore 2011, that is an excellent deal. Was the birdfeeder marked down because something was wrong, or was it just clearanced?
> 
> BlackFriday, where did you get him, if you don't mind? That ghoul is wicked
> 
> 
> Great purchases, everybody
> 
> 
> I picked up all of these Victorian-styled goodies at Michaels in the dollar section near the front, other than the large tote that the smaller items are on, which was found by the registers. It's like those images where you try to find things, isn't it? See if you can spot the mini tote, ornament, frame, and stamps...


Nothing was wrong with it, great deal though. They had some bloody fabric that was 97 cents, REG $7.99. I ended up buying 7! 
Also, ATTENTION!!!
Walgreens has 400 watt foggers for $20! I saw it in the ad and I'm gonna check it out!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Target also has a few cool things. Mine only has about 50% of their stuff out though  Here is what they have that is cool to me:
Thrashing Zombie $70
225 Square Foot Spider Web $3
Rising 33'' Reaper $20


----------



## davidsdesire

i went ot Michael's and got some things to for our prizes for our party: candles, a halloween tree, some candleholders and a basket. Then we went to Pier 1 and dh bought a couple really cute pumpkin shaped candle holders and we got some gorgeous black widow gloves for my costume and we got an eyeball bracelet and pair of earrings for a prize.


----------



## 22606

Blood N' Gore 2011 said:


> Nothing was wrong with it, great deal though. They had some bloody fabric that was 97 cents, REG $7.99. I ended up buying 7!


Thanks. That is a great deal. I'll have to stop back again to see if they have any for that price here

While on the subject, Party City had some cheap, large-sized creepy cloth, for anyone interested. I forgot to mention that the other day...


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks. That is a great deal. I'll have to stop back again to see if they have any for that price here
> 
> While on the subject, Party City had some cheap, large-sized creepy cloth, for anyone interested. I forgot to mention that the other day...


Your welcome Garthgoyle. That same one gave me 100' of Stone wall (Cardboard) and 59 Syringe Pens for FREE!!! Best.Spirit.Ever!!!


----------



## LadyRohan

My next door neighbor had 2 foam tombstones in his trash. I took them. Only one needs a little touch up.


----------



## kittyvibe

Not actual pic but I got this yesterday at an antique store- its a Wheaton poison bottle from 1971 that has a skull face and detailing on the back as well, about 5 inches tall.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow kitty, that bottle is so cool. what an awesome find
garth, i always love your taste.


----------



## tlc102462

LadyRohan said:


> I purchased a low laying fogger today and got the remote control accessory. It's so much quieter than my old fogger which I got years ago from party city. I'll probably use both foggers.


LR, do you have to use ice with the low laying fogger?? We are contemplating buying one, but the one we had from a few years ago had to have ice put into it to keep the fog low and it didn't work too well. Let me know if it works as they say. Thanks!


----------



## LadyRohan

Yes, you need ice but not much. There is a door that you open to put ice in. using a good quality fog helps too. I purchased the 400W Low Lying Fog Machine from spirit http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/low-lying-fog-machine/ and paid $64 for it. My first time spending that much on a fogger. I only have one other I bought years ago. It's a bit noisy... makes a lot of fog but the fog is everywhere! Not that creepy fog I been wanting to achive. The new Spirit fogger is much quieter than my old one. Warms up between cycles much faster and the fog flows better. We tried testing it yesterday but it was really windy. We usually don't get much wind here and it's been colder than normal for my region. I did test it in my garage and I liked the effect. The wireless remote was a very handy purchase! http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/sd-fog-remote-wireless/




tlc102462 said:


> LR, do you have to use ice with the low laying fogger?? We are contemplating buying one, but the one we had from a few years ago had to have ice put into it to keep the fog low and it didn't work too well. Let me know if it works as they say. Thanks!


----------



## Halloweenie1

kittyvibe said:


>


*I like this! Neat! * *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Everything so far this year.......*  *H1*



























*
I ordered these online over the weekend, they should be here this week.........*


----------



## Halloweenie1

GhostTown said:


> I am so in love with my wife. Look what she brought home for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!*


....LOVE it!


----------



## imagined

Halloweenie1 said:


>


!!! I love those cats! You bought some fun stuff  
Now I'm imagining decorating a christmas tree with tinsel cats sitting in the branches...


----------



## stormygirl84

*Halloweenie1*, I love the doormat, and I love, love, LOVE the owl mug! So cute!

Here's some of my most recent stuff:

The cashier must have thought I have a gaggle of kids at home, but no, just me and my husband...








My fat kitty mug... So stinkin' cute!








Found this in last year's clearance bin at B&N. Empty...








And with hot liquid! (Coffee, tea, blood, etc...)








The groovy scarf my friend's daughter knitted for me...








Fun cupcake wrappers. (As much as I dislike Martha, I have to admit she has some rockin' Halloween stuff...)








And not new, but deserving honorable mention, as they are my favorites - our matching Big Bad Wolf mugs from Busch Gardens! Sadly, Big Bad has since been dismantled.


----------



## 22606

That bottle is amazing, kittyvibe

Halloweenie1, I love the black plates with white skulls and filigree. Where did you manage to find those? Thanks.

Are you just a wee bit obsessed with those pumpkin delights, stormygirl84? Lots of cool items.


----------



## left4dead

*Craigslist find today!*

Twyns ---- 10.00 !












Evil Ernie ---- 10.00 !










My finds this year have been the best yet !

And last but not least, is a few item I picked up at goodwill.
Wallpaper, Copper Pumpkin, Gemmy green goblin wall hanging, and a creppy Mummy !


----------



## mementomori

I found a shiatsu massager today at a thrift store for $5. I'm stoked!


----------



## stormygirl84

Garthgoyle said:


> Are you just a wee bit obsessed with those pumpkin delights, stormygirl84?


Holy crow, yes. My husband and I are 29 and 27 years old, respectively, and we actually fight over the damn things. They're only sold once a year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Despite the rain that was threatening to come down today and did (but thankfully we're not where it's snowing today in the mountains!), I headed out after reading someone's post about Big Lots! having their 5-ft GID Bluckies on sale (12.88). The sale started yesterday so I wasn't sure if any would be left today but I got lucky and glad I didn't wait another day to check them out. 2 from one store and 2 from another. One location only had 2 left and the other one had 6, so the numbers are limited. Christmas is on a lot of shelves BTW. Halloween merchandise was split into 2 different areas of the store and I almost missed spotting them.

Came close to picking up the Bloody Mary Vampire Bar sign (but they had an ample supply in one store so thought I'd hold off), and did pick up something called Creepy Eyes Decor--it's a face with eyes that move back and forth. Battery powered with LED lights. I was intrigued enough with the eye movement that I decided to pick up the Skull (2 eyeballs moving in unison) and the Pirate (1 eyeball only, there's a patch on the other eye area). 12.00. There's also a pumpkin with 2 eyes. I don't think my BLs had these in when I was last there. I debated on waiting to see if they would be on sale next week, but some eyes move better on the faces than others so decided to opt for picking out the best faces now. I think this has some interesting possibilities for altering.

There was a Spirit store nearby I had not been in before so decided to drop by not expecting to pick up anything. They had gotten in 3 jumping spiders that day (I already have one) so these guys are still being delivered (in small quantity) to the stores. I had my 20% off coupon with me and ended up getting the Zombie Baby, Runt. He is motion triggered and his eyes light up red and he has an open mouth with sharp little teeth. I liked him the best because I think he looked the most human. I want to use him in my gothic baby carriage and figure out a way to remotely trigger him so he lights up when the kids go by. His sensor is pretty low and I expect it will be blocked by how he will fit in carriage. I do have some ideas on how to use a small light placed in the carriage that can be triggered to go on and set off the kid though so hopefully it will come together.

I think I'm pretty much set for this year and next as far as having on hand the props and accessories I figure I will need. Now to figure out what I can get accomplished this month for this year. So glad I don't set up until Halloween. Hope everyone else is getting close to being ready. The weather was a bummer and of course made me wonder what I could expect for this Halloween.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

The Zombie Arm Lantern that I had ordered from Collections Etc. arrived today, and I have to say that I'm rather pleasantly surprised with this piece.

It's fairly tall (near life-size) and has some weight to it, and also includes a ground-spike that screws into the base. The battery compartment (AA x2) has a rubber gasket, which should help to keep out moisture.

There are two yellow/amber LEDs inside jack-o'-lantern, which glows nicely. Doesn't throw any light upward though, so the arm itself and perching crow will need to be illuminated by another light-source.

There are a few sloppy spots, but overall the paint job is decent enough for a prop that will be viewed only briefly in the relative darkness of my front yard. (I may, however, try my hand at corpsing this piece . . .)


----------



## 22606

left4dead said:


> Twyns ---- 10.00 !
> 
> Evil Ernie ---- 10.00 !
> 
> And last but not least, is a few item I picked up at goodwill.
> Wallpaper, Copper Pumpkin, Gemmy green goblin wall hanging, and a creppy Mummy !


All are great, and you got them at excellent prices, left4dead



mementomori said:


> I found a shiatsu massager today at a thrift store for $5. I'm stoked!


I could use a massage right about now



stormygirl84 said:


> Holy crow, yes. My husband and I are 29 and 27 years old, respectively, and we actually fight over the damn things. They're only sold once a year!


"Next time on _Divorce Court_: This couple just could not quit fighting over a holiday treat. The abuse became so bad that they now want absolutely _nothing_ to do with each other..."



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I want to use him in my gothic baby carriage and figure out a way to remotely trigger him so he lights up when the kids go by. Have some ideas to use a small light placed in the carriage that can be triggered to go on and set off the kid.


Sounds neat, GoS. I can see him working _very_ well for that purpose


Saruman, looks good. I ended up ordering a few Halloween things from Collections the other day, but I passed that lantern up in favor of the creepy hand solar lights.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

The guy that owns the Spirit where I live is starting to recognize me.  I went back for this guy- 








and ended up buying a 400 watt fogger too while I was there. Then I spent a fair amount of money at Home Depot on wood and chicken wire to build a zombie child playpen.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Garthgoyle said:


> Saruman, looks good. I ended up ordering a few Halloween things from Collections the other day, but I passed that lantern up in favor of the creepy hand solar lights.


Garth: Those are cool. Hadn't seen them before.

I'm actually considering ordering another Zombie Lantern though, because it's been marked down to $5.97.  Figure that's cheap enough that I can justify the corpsing experiment.


----------



## Zombie Sean

Bought this today:










A bit cheaper than the animated flesh-eating zombie at Spirit, but I think it looks better.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweenie1, i love all your baking goods. haunted house inflatable, and yummy cereal.
stormy, i've never seen anything like changing mugs. i love them! did you know they were like that before you bought them? 
left, that mummy plaque is awesome. and those dolls are very cool.
gos, i would love to see a pic of those faces.
saruman, that is an awesome looking piece. nice score
garth, those solar lights rock
dont, that is gruesomely cool. 
zombie, that zombie is way cool.


----------



## rockonup

I bought the big skull from meijer that lights up and makes sound he was on sale for $40 a regular $50 plus 30% off.


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Hey, THANKS Hallorenscene, Imagined,Stormygirl & Garthgoyle! 

StormyGirl: Like the Kitty mug & those Little debbie Snack cakes look awesome. I will have to look for them at the grocery next time!

And Mr. Garthgoyle.....I got the skull plates at HomeGoods*


----------



## stormygirl84

hallorenescene said:


> stormy, i've never seen anything like changing mugs. i love them! did you know they were like that before you bought them?


I didn't know it did that when I first saw it last year. Barnes & Noble had it in their Halloween section in the cafe, and I didn't see anything "Halloweeny" about a framed silhouette. It wasn't until I found it in the clearance bin over the summer that I read the box and saw that it changed with hot liquid - when I saw that it was a werewolf, I knew I had to have it!


----------



## 22606

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Garth: Those are cool. Hadn't seen them before.
> 
> I'm actually considering ordering another Zombie Lantern though, because it's been marked down to $5.97.  Figure that's cheap enough that I can justify the corpsing experiment.


Thanks. Those were one of the first new items that I noticed.

I don't blame you, Saruman. Great price



Zombie Sean said:


> Bought this today:
> 
> A bit cheaper than the animated flesh-eating zombie at Spirit, but I think it looks better.


Very cool, Zombie Sean, especially with the lighting











hallorenescene said:


> garth, those solar lights rock


Thanks, hallo. I figured that they were worth taking a chance on for the price; I notice that now the price has gone up (they _were_ $15 or so just the other day...). I also ordered these 2 wall hangings at the same time: http://www.collectionsetc.com/Produ...ankenstein-halloween-wall-decor.aspx/_/N-3gbx



Halloweenie1 said:


> Hey, THANKS Hallorenscene, Imagined,Stormygirl & Garthgoyle!
> 
> And Ms. Garthgoyle.....I got the skull plates at HomeGoods


You're welcome, Halloweenie1. 

Thank you for the response, even if you made a little boo-boo regarding something


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, here's two pics of the Creepy Eyes from Big Lots!. I think the eye movement mechanism is worthy of a future modification. I'm not crazy about the green eyes exactly (which light up BTW, as well as portions of his face) but the mechanism works pretty well going back and forth. As you can tell it does have a Try Me Button as well. I think the kids will like the face as it is if you don't want to do anything to it. There's also a pumpkin version sold at Big Lots! as well.


----------



## Wolfbeard

I bought a bunch of the great groundbreaker arms ($5/pair) and a couple of chainsaws ($2.50 each!) from Shindigz today. The arms are perfect for adding onto home made props, zombies, etc. I have this thread posted over in the Props forum:

*http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...rice-bloody-chainsaw-groundbreaker-hands.html*

Eric


----------



## mrincredibletou

I finally scored. Ive been watching people get deals and great finds on this thread forever. Well I think I finally scored. Responded to a craigslist ad and brought home:

Frankencute
Reaper of souls (have one, might have to sell)
Headless latex stand up on a metal pole with a cast base
Obnoxious head being held up by the swinging arm (should drive people nuts at the party)
Guy pulling himself up the roap (been looking for him for awhile)
Stupid reaper that sways side to side (prop only junk in the lot)
Crawling zombie girl
1 gal of fog juice
roll of blood on clear plastic scene setter
and....

Older zombie in a barrel guy (well green skull in a barrel), no barrel or hands, looking for both now...... anyone have info???

I think thats it..... I'm so pumped!

Cory


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sounds like some interesting items! Would love to see the guy on rope prop if you can post a photo. Congrats on finding him after wanting him for a while.


----------



## halloween71

From shindigz half price sale
the harvester
animated witch spell book
spinning motor
animated ground breaker
for 107.00.


----------



## mrincredibletou

Halloween71, nice deal!

here is the pic of the chin up guy:









Also got those legs kicking prop again, might have to get rid of those too.


----------



## Halloweenie1

Garthgoyle said:


> You're welcome, Halloweenie1.
> 
> Thank you for the response, even if you made a little boo-boo regarding something


*Ooops! Sorry about that!* * I went back and corrected it.*  *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


*Oooh! I love these! Neat!*  *H1*


----------



## 22606

mrincredibletou said:


> I finally scored. Ive been watching people get deals and great finds on this thread forever. Well I think I finally scored. Responded to a craigslist ad and brought home:
> 
> Frankencute
> Reaper of souls (have one, might have to sell)
> Headless latex stand up on a metal pole with a cast base
> Obnoxious head being held up by the swinging arm (should drive people nuts at the party)
> Guy pulling himself up the roap (been looking for him for awhile)
> Stupid reaper that sways side to side (prop only junk in the lot)
> Crawling zombie girl
> 1 gal of fog juice
> roll of blood on clear plastic scene setter
> and....
> 
> Older zombie in a barrel guy (well green skull in a barrel), no barrel or hands, looking for both now...... anyone have info???
> 
> I think thats it..... I'm so pumped!
> 
> Cory


Wow! Nice score



halloween71 said:


> From shindigz half price sale
> the harvester
> animated witch spell book
> spinning motor
> animated ground breaker
> for 107.00.


Holy hell, did you ever get a deal!!



mrincredibletou said:


> here is the pic of the chin up guy:
> 
> View attachment 91096


I couldn't look at that prop and keep a straight face, honestly



Halloweenie1 said:


> *Ooops! Sorry about that!* * I went back and corrected it.*  *H1*


Don't worry about, Halloweenie1. Hard to tell by people's avatars, plus my interests are all over the map, so that probably doesn't help


----------



## davidsdesire

i picked up a bunch of inexpenive, simple decos to be used to decorate the day halls in the nursing home where we work.


----------



## Hollows Eva

i found a little childrens book called " in the dark of the night" thats going in my halloween hamper for my grand prize. I also got dvd Cable Guy and Zombieland for next to nothing on sale, and they are going in as well ( the Saw movies where there too, but i thought i better have something that everyone could watch. Not all my friends are gore lovers like me. )


----------



## TrickRTreater

Woooo!










Got this not 15 minutes ago! Limited Edition Special Edition 8 disc DVD boxset! Friday the 13th's 1-8! The best ones! All special edition DVDs.

The price? 34 dollars! From 40! Only two left at the store. If I bought all the DVDs separate and new, it'd be about 12 bucks a DVD! That'd be 96 dollars.

Man I'm soooooo happy.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Ooh!! NICE!!!!


----------



## ajbanz

I got this wonderful item from Craiglist. Looks like the kiddies will be riding in style this Halloween!!!


----------



## mickkell

I got a dvd of Frankenstein today in the mail from nbc.com.I cant remember who gave the "heads up" but thanks,I havent seen this movie in a 100 years.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, my boy, whatever mistake do you mean. hahaha. too funny
ghost of spooky, those are cool. i would like the pumpkin one as well. of the 2 posted, i tend to like the pirate one best.
ajb, i had a blue baby buggy just like that when i was little. awesome buy
mick, awesome movie


----------



## obcessedwithit

man I want a baby carriage, soooooooooooooo jealous, I have been trying to find one. Love it


----------



## obcessedwithit

Hope this is not a repeat, but $ tree has LED lights 4 in a apck, in the area with the glow sticks. they are called finger lights, just like the lights from the GB. that's 4 for $1.


----------



## tlc102462

obcessedwithit said:


> Hope this is not a repeat, but $ tree has LED lights 4 in a apck, in the area with the glow sticks. they are called finger lights, just like the lights from the GB. that's 4 for $1.


I know what you're referring to, and these lights, I believe, are one-time use lights and have to be chucked after their use, can't change the batteries, just FYI, so be careful. The GB lights have batteries that are able to be changed after they charge down.


----------



## mrincredibletou

mrincredibletou said:


> I finally scored. Ive been watching people get deals and great finds on this thread forever. Well I think I finally scored. Responded to a craigslist ad and brought home:
> 
> Frankencute
> Reaper of souls (have one, might have to sell)
> Headless latex stand up on a metal pole with a cast base
> Obnoxious head being held up by the swinging arm (should drive people nuts at the party)
> Guy pulling himself up the roap (been looking for him for awhile)
> Stupid reaper that sways side to side (prop only junk in the lot)
> Crawling zombie girl
> 1 gal of fog juice
> roll of blood on clear plastic scene setter
> and....
> 
> Older zombie in a barrel guy (well green skull in a barrel), no barrel or hands, looking for both now...... anyone have info???
> 
> I think thats it..... I'm so pumped!
> 
> Cory


I found out I have the toxic zombie without the barrel or top. Guess I'll fit it into a small barrel I have at home. I did not like the fabric barrel it came with.


----------



## 22606

davidsdesire said:


> i picked up a bunch of inexpenive, simple decos to be used to decorate the day halls in the nursing home where we work.


Very nice of you. As depressing as nursing homes are, anything to make those places a bit more cheerful is greatly appreciated, I am certain











Hollows Eva said:


> i found a little childrens book called " in the dark of the night" thats going in my halloween hamper for my grand prize.


Sounds cool. Is that one of the books with hidden images?



TrickRTreater said:


> Woooo!
> 
> Got this not 15 minutes ago! Limited Edition Special Edition 8 disc DVD boxset! Friday the 13th's 1-8! The best ones! All special edition DVDs.
> 
> The price? 34 dollars! From 40! Only two left at the store. If I bought all the DVDs separate and new, it'd be about 12 bucks a DVD! That'd be 96 dollars.
> 
> Man I'm soooooo happy.


I don't blame you. Great price for a compilation of that many films, TrickRTreater











ajbanz said:


> I got this wonderful item from Craiglist. Looks like the kiddies will be riding in style this Halloween!!!


Excellent find, ajbanz. The only thing that would make it better would be if it were black



mickkell said:


> I got a dvd of Frankenstein today in the mail from nbc.com.I cant remember who gave the "heads up" but thanks,I havent seen this movie in a 100 year]


Nice, oh immortal one


















hallorenescene said:


> garth, my boy, whatever mistake do you mean. hahaha. too funny


I do not know, my dear Watson









Today's new purchases (skull turner and _Vampireology_ book from Marshalls and black pumpkin from Target):









Closeup of book:









Some shots of various pages in it here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/garthgoyle-albums-new-purchases.html


----------



## davidsdesire

> Very nice of you. As depressing as nursing homes are, anything to make those places a bit more cheerful is greatly appreciated, I am certain[/QUOTE
> 
> Garth, my gruesome groom is Medical Director at this particular home and the activities department runs themselves ragged to keep the residents entertained and happy and not depressed (as much as possible) and I figure it's the very least we can do. And it makes me happy. And, after all, it IS all about ME.


----------



## 22606

davidsdesire said:


> Garth, my gruesome groom is Medical Director at this particular home and the activities department runs themselves ragged to keep the residents entertained and happy and not depressed (as much as possible) and I figure it's the very least we can do. And it makes me happy. And, after all, it IS all about ME.


Haha. Either way, I think that it's awesome for you to do that. My grandmother spent quite a bit of time in a nursing home and _I_ felt uncomfortable there, which is saying something. Anyone who hasn't been to one doesn't know just _how_ low of a quality of life is possible, and anything to make the residents (well, the ones who _are_ still aware of who they are, as well as their surroundings) forget about their troubles for even a bit is a blessing.


----------



## davidsdesire

Garthgoyle said:


> Haha. Either way, I think that it's awesome for you to do that. My grandmother spent quite a bit of time in a nursing home and _I_ felt uncomfortable there, which is saying something. Anyone who hasn't been to one doesn't know just _how_ low of a quality of life is possible, and anything to make the residents (well, the ones who _are_ still aware of who they are, as well as their surroundings) forget about their troubles for even a bit is a blessing.


i totally agree...none of us wants to end up there...stripped of our independence and freedom...so any little thing to bring some cheer is wonderful. I am so grateful to our activities people and our staff members...they are good, caring people.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Picked up a few items from Menard's today. We bought the Mummys and Pumpkins statue on sale for $29. We picked up the Pumpkin candy holder for $99.


----------



## snowbaby

Picked this up yesterday.


----------



## immecor

snowbaby said:


> Picked this up yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 91368
> View attachment 91369


Excellent...I just got one from craigslist. Not in nearly as good of condition but very excited about it. Nice find.


----------



## tlc102462

snowbaby said:


> Picked this up yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 91368
> View attachment 91369


I AM SO .. . . . . .. J E A L O U S!!!!!! Where did you find it??? I've been hunting for them everywhere and can't find one!!!! Nice find!!


----------



## snowbaby

people look at you funny when you have a casket in your car.


----------



## snowbaby

i know a guy in the business....got this for a great deal. It has a paint defect on top, so I got a great closeout deal.


----------



## snowbaby

oh, and it has all the inside material stuff too. It has a rubber gasket as well, so after halloween I will be able to store stuff in it and not worry about bugs getting in.


----------



## immecor

snowbaby said:


> people look at you funny when you have a casket in your car.


I had to come back to work with mine and it stuck out about a foot in my Explorer. It was the talk of the company.


----------



## tlc102462

snowbaby said:


> people look at you funny when you have a casket in your car.


Hahaha, that's great - you have to get one of the Walgreen's skellies and put him inside all dressed up in old dusty clothing!!! That would be hysterical!!


----------



## MissMandy

This is what I bought today LOL


----------



## 22606

snowbaby said:


> people look at you funny when you have a casket in your car.


What's wrong with people?



snowbaby said:


> i know a guy in the business....got this for a great deal. It has a paint defect on top, so I got a great closeout deal.


Very cool



MissMandy said:


> This is what I bought today LOL


In the immortal words of Garfield, "Candy, candy, CANDY!!!"


----------



## osenator

Just came back from Montreal, and I found this spinning laughing ghoul.


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, you always seem to find the coolest stuff. i love the little guy


----------



## LadyRohan

I bought 2 of the Reaching Hands from grandinroad. Thought using them standing up in front of a tombstone in my graveyard will be creepy.

http://www.grandinroad.com/wcsstore...yer.htm?src=AnimatedHand&width=667&height=500


----------



## stormygirl84

I bought the Roseanne Halloween DVD!! Actually, I bought it on Sunday, but it just arrived (I wubs Amazon). Looking forward to watching it while I wait for the husband to get home.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Crow 1994 said:


> Picked up a few items from Menard's today. We bought the Mummys and Pumpkins statue on sale for $29. We picked up the Pumpkin candy holder for $99.


*OMG I love the pumpkin candy holder!!!! D#$N I cant believe we dont have one of those stores near us! I am so freakin jealous right now...in a good way *


----------



## mickkell

Last night I was on Grandin roads site coveting the 5'halloween tree that was on sale for 99 bux,so I searched for and found a 15% off "coopin"bringing the cost down to 84 bux and change so I ordered it.Went back today and it was back up to 130.00.Glad I didn't wait any longer.I also saw Shindigz prices went back up as well.


----------



## tlc102462

mickkell said:


> Last night I was on Grandin roads site coveting the 5'halloween tree that was on sale for 99 bux,so I searched for and found a 15% off "coopin"bringing the cost down to 84 bux and change so I ordered it.Went back today and it was back up to 130.00.Glad I didn't wait any longer.I also saw Shindigz prices went back up as well.


Was that the code - "coopin"?? Just wondering - always looking for promo codes for things!!!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> osenator, you always seem to find the coolest stuff. i love the little guy


I've got to agree. He is really neat



LadyRohan said:


> I bought 2 of the Reaching Hands from grandinroad. Thought using them standing up in front of a tombstone in my graveyard will be creepy.
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/wcsstore...yer.htm?src=AnimatedHand&width=667&height=500


Those are cool, as is the video, which reminds me of a scene from _House_ (the horror movie, _not_ the TV show).


----------



## davidsdesire

today i bought some yankee candle boney bunch collection at 50% off. I bought candy and cookies for our parties. And then I came home and ordered the life-size skelly and mummy hand from Grandin Road. I think i've done enough damage today.


----------



## LadyRohan

mickkell said:


> Last night I was on Grandin roads site coveting the 5'halloween tree that was on sale for 99 bux,so I searched for and found a 15% off "coopin"


I used that same one today for my purchase. I always do a Google search for coupon codes.


----------



## dippedstix

mickkell said:


> Last night I was on Grandin roads site coveting the 5'halloween tree that was on sale for 99 bux,so I searched for and found a 15% off "coopin"bringing the cost down to 84 bux and change so I ordered it.Went back today and it was back up to 130.00.Glad I didn't wait any longer.I also saw Shindigz prices went back up as well.


The stuff I got on sale at Shindigz is scheduled to arrive today! I'm excited!


----------



## Halloweenie1

davidsdesire said:


> today i bought some yankee candle boney bunch collection at 50% off. I bought candy and cookies for our parties. And then I came home and ordered the life-size skelly and mummy hand from Grandin Road. I think i've done enough damage today.


Wow! Sounds like you have alot of nice stuff....The candles at Yankee as so awesome....and I just love Grandin Road  H1


----------



## davidsdesire

Halloweenie1 said:


> Wow! Sounds like you have alot of nice stuff....The candles at Yankee as so awesome....and I just love Grandin Road  H1


well, i have a LOT of stuff...imo, tho some of you folks on here make me look a rank beginner.  we have to stick with the more understated, cutesy things coz we have grandkids who freak easily and i don't really dig the blood and gore. I'm too old to have the bejeebers scared outta me anymore.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Yankee Candle Co. is awesome, but Grandin Road has my ire up right now. They have blatantly stolen one of my haunt idol's works, Pumpkin Rot's faceless specter. LOL! I just went to GR to find it's been removed from their site after Rot had commented on his blog about it. 

Rot's:









Link to the blog discussion: http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2011/08/case-of-yucks.html

Stealing a design from a home haunter, and mass producing it for profit is the lowest of the low. It's pathetic, and I for one will never deal with Grandin Road again because of this.


----------



## mickkell

The comedian ron white used "coopin" in one of his bits.Heres what came today via fed ex.Did anybody else get the traveling zombies for 20 bux from walmarts site?I bought 2,there is over 20 bux worth a prop stuff in it,I think one could be turned into a "Frankenstein" very easy.






Im thinking the alligator would replace the jumping spider.He would be sitting on a bunch of alligator eggs,then when you get to close,BAM!....lol.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

I'm no expert on these things, but Grandin Road did not advertise this prop as an exclusive, so I don't think they commissioned the design. And, I've seen the exact same prop at several other places. Here's a link to it at Shindigz. It's sold out there, as it is at Grandin Road. While I don't think it's right to for anyone to profit off of someone else's work (and PumpkinRot is awesome!), I think everyone's ire should be directed at whatever company actually manufactured the design. Not the retailers who probably just liked the product when they saw it at Market, and ordered it to re-sell. 

Here's the link to the prop at shindigz: http://www.shindigz.com/party/Light-up-Hanging-Faceless-Reaper.cfm 




Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Yankee Candle Co. is awesome, but Grandin Road has my ire up right now. They have blatantly stolen one of my haunt idol's works, Pumpkin Rot's faceless specter. LOL! I just went to GR to find it's been removed from their site after Rot had commented on his blog about it.
> 
> Rot's:
> 
> View attachment 91732
> 
> 
> Link to the blog discussion: http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2011/08/case-of-yucks.html
> 
> Stealing a design from a home haunter, and mass producing it for profit is the lowest of the low. It's pathetic, and I for one will never deal with Grandin Road again because of this.


----------



## davidsdesire

mickkell said:


> The comedian ron white used "coopin" in one of his bits..


"They call me....Tater Salad." LMAO!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Stumbled across these today for the low low price of $5 a piece. Thought they'ed give me something to watch while I attempt to build things.


----------



## davidsdesire

yesterday i bought the dancing broom from grandin and this morning I got the Martha Stewart skull pile candleholer. I've had my eye on that allll season so I'm thrilled to get it for $19 plus free shipping. Woooohooo!


----------



## mickkell

Ive seen those brooms but dont know what they actually do?


----------



## halloween71

Velvet Vampire said:


> I'm no expert on these things, but Grandin Road did not advertise this prop as an exclusive, so I don't think they commissioned the design. And, I've seen the exact same prop at several other places. Here's a link to it at Shindigz. It's sold out there, as it is at Grandin Road. While I don't think it's right to for anyone to profit off of someone else's work (and PumpkinRot is awesome!), I think everyone's ire should be directed at whatever company actually manufactured the design. Not the retailers who probably just liked the product when they saw it at Market, and ordered it to re-sell.
> 
> Here's the link to the prop at shindigz: http://www.shindigz.com/party/Light-up-Hanging-Faceless-Reaper.cfm


Gr isn't the only company selling that prop.I have seen it alot of places.


----------



## DannyY

Bought a motion sensor spider that drops and a ghost figure that lights up and moves around, also got a few tombstones and zombie groundbreakers for the yard.


----------



## davidsdesire

mickkell said:


> Ive seen those brooms but dont know what they actually do?


there's a video here that shows them in action http://www.grandinroad.com/self-propelled-dancing-witch-27s-broom/26572

i'm sure david will hate it but i think it's cute!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Velvet Vampire said:


> I'm no expert on these things, but Grandin Road did not advertise this prop as an exclusive, so I don't think they commissioned the design. And, I've seen the exact same prop at several other places. Here's a link to it at Shindigz. It's sold out there, as it is at Grandin Road. While I don't think it's right to for anyone to profit off of someone else's work (and PumpkinRot is awesome!), I think everyone's ire should be directed at whatever company actually manufactured the design. Not the retailers who probably just liked the product when they saw it at Market, and ordered it to re-sell.
> 
> Here's the link to the prop at shindigz: http://www.shindigz.com/party/Light-up-Hanging-Faceless-Reaper.cfm



No, they didn't advertise it as an exclusive. They couldn't because Martha Stewart products are sold to shindigz...and she seems heavily vested in HSNi (parent company of Grandin Road). Just look in the 1st few listings...

http://www.shindigz.com/catalog.cfm?cat=47408&pageindex=3

It's not untoward to think that the three are connected. Being that Martha often mentions other HSNi companies in her programs, and uses GrandinRoad...the shoe fits.


----------



## mickkell

We went into Halloween city this AM






and found this guy for 25 bux and the LED lights at party city.


----------



## Zombiesmash

mickkell- I love that tree man! I've been considering him for a while now.

Anyway, today I picked up a mummy groundbreaker, two talking pirate skulls and a new tombstone at Savers for ten bucks total.


----------



## mickkell

Zombiesmash,thats an awesome deal, similar to Walmart skulls?

Ya,I liked that tree dood the first time I saw him,didnt like the price then,do now...lol

It looks like Savers is the same as Value Village here in Wa.state.


----------



## joossa

Got candy at Target with coupons:










Got these at Walgreens:




















Got these at Party City. They were on sale for today and Sunday at 33cents each, so I couldn't resist:


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, it's not sexy, but I got a green 12' 3 outlet outdoor extension cord from Big Lots with their 20% off today which made it $9.60 plus tax. Then, went by Target and bought an 8' 3 outlet outdoor extension of the same gauge wire for $5.99 plus tax. 

Back to Big Lots for me tomorrow for a return.

Keeping the unsexy going, I had a $5 off at Ace Hardware, so I bought a new low-wattage in ceiling flood light bulb to replace a burnt out one and paid less than $4 for it. I can actually see my mantle Halloween art clearly with it on now.

Still waiting for a good deal on purple LED lights, either regular string or icicle style. K-Mart or Target seems to be the only source. If someone gets a heads up on an upcoming sale on them, pm me please so I can grab some. I have a habit of missing the sales it seems.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Not sexy? This is the time of year I start coveting my neighbours extension cords! Sounds like an awesome deal to me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in at World Market (CostPlus) and picked up a few items with my Friends and Family Coupon: a box of their cute skeleton string lights (bought one set last year and just love them), Two sets of their reflective safety patches (toxic, alert, radioactive and biohazard), a bag of their Halloween rat traps (candy that looks like a rat trap with little gummy gray rats), a few boxes of Ouija Mint Tins (the Altoids-like box is a Ouija board excepts says Mystifying Mints on it), and finally two bottles of Ed Hardy Sangria with a skull on the label. 

Saw lots of cute halloween items there. They had a skeleton prop, 47 inches I think, and reapers as their large props this year. They also had skeleton props/reapers? dressed in plaid shirts that looked kind of like scarecrows. They also had a kit young kids could build and color that was a 3D Haunted House. It was pretty big and the doors and windows opened. Their 3 foot gummy snake was really cool looking. Various halloween nutcrackers, doormats. Dark and milk chocolate halloween Peeps. Halloween pasta in white and black. Skeleton Bones cheese puffs. Other alcoholic beverages of the halloween persuasion. Various skulls, mummy cats, tall glass bell jars, think that what they call them that cover things on a plate. Monster Meringue cookie mix, Brains Cupcake mix, Zombie Cupcake mix, a bunch of baking items. Coney Island Freaktoberfest 4-pack lagers.

Update: here's two pics from what I bought. BTW the Ouija Mints are licensed by Hasbro. The tin is made in China, but the candy is made in the USA. I think they would make a nice dinner party favor.




















Stopped by two Targets looking for another Striking Snake. Saw one at the first location but it was broken and the only one they had. None at second store. Customer Service was able to locate one for me at a store kind of nearby and they will hold it for me for one day. i had 3 $5 gift card they give you for buying certain products they have on sale so will use those to add another guy to my yard and pay $5 out of pocket for the second one. They had sold out of the snakes online and most stores in my area are showing them sold out. I found their customer service very helpful locating one for me. Will have to pick it up on Sunday and just didn't want to chance that the snakes would be around next year so worth the gas I guess to pick up. Saw a few bubble foggers at one store, none at the other. Still on my wish list but will have to wait until clearance or get postponed until next year.


----------



## stormygirl84

*Ghost of Spookie* - you mean this World Market??? SQUEE!!! I have one 10 miles from my house!!! I'll have to go!

As for me, yesterday was a pretty boring day as far as Halloween stuff goes. We finished shopping for our wedding reception next weekend (long story, short: we eloped last year and are holding a small reception for family & friends this year), and even though that was harvest themed stuff, it wasn't really Halloween stuff. Though I did get a bat garland kit from Michael's. I'll work on that when I have some free time. Oh! And I bought "Miss Wooly's Creepy Cross-Stitch Kit" at Barnes & Noble. Looking forward to starting a new hobby with that.

While at B&N I also bought their Edgar Allan Poe's Tales of Mystery and Imagination tote bag. It's AWESOME, I love it.

Oh! And my husband took me out to dinner for our anniversary last night (our anniversary is actually tomorrow, but our work schedules just make it too hard to celebrate on the actual day) and then took me over to the BIGGER Spirit store. And he bought me the "Support Halloween" ribbon magnet for my truck. I was a happy girl!

Oh, and while we were at Party City picking up the last bits & pieces for next week's reception, I did manage to talk him into agreeing to start a yard haunt next year, when we have more time and money for it! Squee!


----------



## 22606

Excellent purchases, everyone

I'm off to Big Lots shortly to see what's left, since there was a coupon for 20% off in the latest e-mail


----------



## stormygirl84

Well, my husband may actually kill me. I just bought the Haunted House Tealight Holder... And the Pumpkin King luminaries... And the cute plastic Halloween tumblers on World Market.com. Spent $40. But that haunted house thing was a steal at $24! I've seen them go for twice that!

Yep, he's gonna kill me.


----------



## Hollows Eva

ARH Jossa, that great spider made me scream. gawd I hate spiders lol.

Today someone GAVE me a whole box of 100 testtubes. They have the most lovely retro colour ( because they where used for a project that needed sunprotection. ohh im gonna have so much fun with theese at my asylum party..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

stormygirl84 said:


> *Ghost of Spookie* - you mean this World Market??? SQUEE!!! I have one 10 miles from my house!!! I'll have to go!



Yes, same one. Some of their merchandise is available on line to see and purchase. They are also known as CostPlus, but have been stressing the World Market part of their name in recent years.


----------



## mickkell

We went to party City and stocked up on webbing too,I bought ten,shoulda bought twenty.


----------



## LadyRohan

I thought I was done with buying Halloween stuff. Well that's what I told hubby anyway. Like I'm going to keep my word on that.... NOT! lol I was in Target and saw they Had Boo Berry... Franken Berry and Count Chocula. Of course I got a box of each. I'm going to save the boxes when they are done being eaten and frame the pics.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Well that doesn't count you were buying groceries!!!!!!LOL Cool Idea


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

No it doesn't count when it's consumables. That's my husband's rule and figure it's in some marriage manual!

Like the framing idea too. They would make great pics for a kid's room in a haunted house.


Just got back from my run to pick up the Striking Snake that a Target was holding for me. Nice to hand over $15 in free gift cards that I accumulated during the past couple of months on Target featured purchases and only pay $5 out of pocket for it. Looked around but really didn't see anything else I needed. Did pick up a few of the GID Skittles egg-like ghost candy dispensers ($5 for 5) that they have on sale this week however. 

On the way back stopped in to BIG LOTS! where they had a lot of their Halloween merchandise outside for their big Friends and Family Sale. This location was passing out "20% Off entire purchase" coupons to everyone (had my emailed one with me). Decided I didn't need a Bloody Mary Vampire Tavern sign since I had the Draculas Pub one. Don't get why they would make 2 vampire pub signs; surely there were other choices like Werewolf Barber, Bone Doctor.... Almost picked up 2 flashing red eyed crows, but instead saw these Mattel teradactyl animated creatures ($15) that were really impressive and very dragon-like that I opted for instead. Only $11.25 each with the coupon. They have great sound and movement and really snap and lurch forward better than any of the halloween props there this year I'd say. The pathway marker guys were 15% off and then another 20% on top of that. Pretty picked over, they still had some of the color changing ghosts and the spooky skull trio ones on the shelf though. Lot of shoppers in the store and split between people looking for halloween stuff or Christmas stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, i love those ouija tins and hazardous decals. everyone is finding such cool items. i got one of the striking snakes, it makes me jump. i love how their tails rattle. lady, i've made that promise as well, wait till you're at kmart and they have a 90% blue light special. huh huh, right, like i'm going to pass that up. and gos is right, consumables aren't counted. i like your idea of framing them. they are so cute. does anyone remember when they had the picture frames on the back? i have those.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

Picked up the 3 piece ground breaker from Spirit. Had my eye on it for a good year now, and I am very happy with it!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> and gos is right, consumables aren't counted. i like your idea of framing them. they are so cute.


I don't care _how_ cute a type of candy is, it's not getting framed...

I like your wreath, hallo. Very different than any I've seen


Nice finds, everybody


----------



## hallorenescene

no garth, you would have liked these. they were on the back of the box of cereal. you cut them out, they had white tabs that bent back so they stood up, and you cut out the center and put a picture there. they are sooo cute. my sister is in one dressed as a vampiress. and one of my haunters is in the other dressed as frankie. sooo cute.
thanks on the wreath. one of my sisters made a wreath for everyone that year for Christmas. my daughter isn't into halloween like me so i inheirited hers. mine was a effigy and a hangmans noose for part. 
regardless garth, your post made me laugh. but i think the front of the cereal box would be worth hanging. it would look so cute behind the frame sitting on a shelf. very befitting in a gingerbread witch kitchen.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

One of our neighbors donated a couple cases of full size candy on Saturday. 

Totally awesome.


----------



## davidsdesire

i would LOVE to have some of the ouija tins but I don't want a whole case of 18....eesh...and no World Markets near me.


----------



## Torqumada286

I bought some more orange lights today at CVS. They have buy one get one free boxes of 70 orange or purple lights. I cleaned out two stores of 28 boxes.

Torqumada


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

davidsdesire said:


> i would LOVE to have some of the ouija tins but I don't want a whole case of 18....eesh...and no World Markets near me.



Yeah, buying in quantity works if you are having a party or something like that. Here's the website for the American candy maker, Boston America Corp, who makes the candy mints that go into the tins and sells them. If you go to their "Where to Buy" tab, I noticed that Toywiz.com sold them individually. Didn't look beyond that. If World Market is selling it, I'm assuming local stores that carry candy mints might also get them in. Haven't been to Bed Bath and Beyond but I seem to recall that they carry stuff like this sometimes up near the registers. 

http://bostonamerica.com/licensed_ouija.html


----------



## mickkell

My Spirit store called me today and said they got a spider in with my name on it,so I ran there after work and picked this guy up,I tried to buy more but they were spoken for,so I told them if they have some no-shows to call me again.


----------



## kittyvibe

I just threw this up to get a look at it, but it came in today, my mural for the Pirate area. I have to put it up properly in the garage but you get the idea of what it looks like. Its 10x10.


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Went to Big Lots today and they had a good selection of halloween stuff. They also had Christmas stuff out already...I was like its only October and Halloween hasn't passed yet. And as usual the prices at Big Lots for Halloween is overPRICED! -____________- lol


----------



## tlc102462

kittyvibe said:


> I just threw this up to get a look at it, but it came in today, my mural for the Pirate area. I have to put it up properly in the garage but you get the idea of what it looks like. Its 10x10.


That's nice - where did you get it??


----------



## davidsdesire

^^ yeah, i wanna know, too...i really, really LIKE that mural.


----------



## kittyvibe

davidsdesire said:


> ^^ yeah, i wanna know, too...i really, really LIKE that mural.


arg! I got this when it was $5 less and now its $10 less, poo. Oh well, it is pretty nice, I like it. Its made of a soft nylon mesh type fabric, kinda like a flag, somewhat stiff but drapable. 
I had some other choices in mind from that seller but after doing a mockup with the backgrounds with photoshop this one looked best.

Its really big and I couldnt get everything in the photo, its best seen on the link below.

Here is the place, it came in really fast from China
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330620737182?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Haunt Brewing

Today I bought the injury makeup stack. I am having so much fun making realistic bruises on myself with this makeup! So pumped to go all out and give my roommate black eyes on Halloween!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

The stuff that I'd ordered from Shindigz's 50% Off Sale arrived today, and I also picked up the Haunted Tree with Ghosts inflatable from a nearby Wal-Mart. (Have to go back though, and get some orange rope lights to outline the pathway to my front door.)

Edited: Had forgotten to include the Stay Scary tombstone that I also picked up today.


----------



## ondeko

I broke down and got the 3 candle table top candelabra from Spirit today. I used the customer appreciation coupon off facebook so i saved about $7 or so. My wife decided that she likes it enough I should go back tomorrow and see if they still have the other one of the pair they had today. i've got a 20% off coupon.


----------



## rosella_au

Wow, great buys everyone. The cash registers must be ringing non-stop 

Did some damage to hubbys bank accou nt today... although he did say that he expected to spend more so maybe I can go buy some shoes ..... mmm shoes  lol
We got some clings to put around (bloody feet and hand prints), lots of spiders for our bathroom spiders lair, snakes and bugs for our monstrocity jars, some body parts and few other bits and bobs. Weekend starting to get food and drink supplies for the bank account is going to take another beating


----------



## whichypoo

that is nice.. and I bought some cheap stuff for my zombie room... but I know better now lol...


----------



## Mizerella

I grabbed 2 of these Candle Chandeliers at Lowe's in the patio section marked down from $50 to $7.50!!!!! 
I am so stoked!









they measure 23" round and hold six 3" pillar candles


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Picked up a 16" diameter black plastic blow-mold witch's cauldron at Party City earlier today.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Mizerella said:


> I grabbed 2 of these Candle Chandeliers at Lowe's in the patio section marked down from $50 to $7.50!!!!!
> I am so stoked!
> 
> View attachment 92643
> 
> 
> they measure 23" round and hold six 3" pillar candles



Awesome deal and steal.............


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I got a pulpit. 










And a really sweet black leather trench coat. 








\
$10 for both.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Miz, love that candle candelabra! I can see putting the remote controlled faux flickering pillars on that and suddenly plunging the room into darkness. I wonder if your Lowe's is the only one that had that left and on clearance.....


----------



## Trigger Treat

I bought this box of Whitman's chocolates today. Nice Halloween packaging!









On sale for $6.99 at Albertsons!


----------



## 22606

I can't keep up, so I will sum it up with this: Excellent buys, all


----------



## The Red Hallows

bozz said:


> I have Drake too and love him. How the heck do so many people find these cool things on CL ? I search under Halloween decor and find nothing but candles and baby costumes. I've tried animated props and never found anything. The same with garage sales. Ok so whats the secret password to finding something cool.......


Bozz, if you search for 'halloween decor' it will only give you halloween decor. CL is horrible with its search. If you want halloween decoration, you have to type out the full decorations because decor won't pull "decorations" or "decoration" out of the search. They are picky about the "s" too. Try searching different things. It's funny how you can slightly change the wording and come up with new results.


----------



## Mizerella

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Miz, love that candle candelabra! I can see putting the remote controlled faux flickering pillars on that and suddenly plunging the room into darkness. I wonder if your Lowe's is the only one that had that left and on clearance.....


. 

You should check. At my lowes the display one was marked full price but the boxes on the shelf had the mark down price so they must have just recently clearanced them to make way for Xmas


----------



## Kitty

Bath and Body Works, 50% off Halloween, use coupon & get 10% more off.
I bought a big pumpkin & Frankenstein luminaries, pumpkin, Frankenstein, cat, & skull candle holders.
Still available online.


----------



## matrixmom

*Vase*

Bought this at Michaels - 40% off only 11.99. I put in a pumpkin flicker light (remote control) that I had bought Williams-Sonoma.


----------



## Chrissy

kittyvibe said:


> I just threw this up to get a look at it, but it came in today, my mural for the Pirate area. I have to put it up properly in the garage but you get the idea of what it looks like. Its 10x10.


I love your chairs!! That mural looks awesome, too!


----------



## mickkell

I broke down and bought the Grave Digger from Spirit last night and my halloween tree from GR came today.


----------



## snigglez

Yesterday I bought teriyaki stirfry bag of bagels, loaf of thin bread and a can of hairspray......

Oh wait you mean what I got for Halloween ok I get it.... I bought 5 dozen Halloween Rubber Duckies today to pass out for the kids who are way to young to enjoy candy


----------



## mickkell

Thats a good idea with the rubber duckies,you must get a lot of TOTrs.
Gotta a link where you bought them?


----------



## Scattered Screams

chomp from Distortions, I bought him back in March just was now to upload a pic.
and this is a prop from dc creations also back in March at the Transworld Show.


----------



## kittyvibe

Thanks Chrissy, theres lots of cool buys from everyone, hard to keep up!


----------



## devilangel

mickkell said:


> Thats a good idea with the rubber duckies,you must get a lot of TOTrs.
> Gotta a link where you bought them?


I too got rubber ducks for the little ones got mine at dollar general store
also saw at dollar tree


----------



## snigglez

mickkell said:


> Thats a good idea with the rubber duckies,you must get a lot of TOTrs.
> Gotta a link where you bought them?


I get a good amount... but I sometimes tend to over shop with the duckies. I get them at orientaltrading.com they have different halloween duckies I get the 1 doz for $3.99


----------



## mickkell

LOL,I suspected as much.Just so happen I got an order from them today and in the box was a catalog,man thats one hellava variety of rubber ducks.


----------



## Bile

Sorry, just joined today but, yesterday, I bought my soon to be pride and joy prop. A big Toe Pincher coffin.


----------



## snigglez

devilangel said:


> I too got rubber ducks for the little ones got mine at dollar general store
> also saw at dollar tree


how much per duck did you pay at the Dollar General Store and Dollar Tree. I don't think we have a Dollar General Store here in Southern Cali but we do have The Dollar Tree here.


----------



## snigglez

mickkell said:


> LOL,I suspected as much.Just so happen I got an order from them today and in the box was a catalog,man thats one hellava variety of rubber ducks.


Yeah they have all kinds of Rubber Duckies, not just Halloween but just about any kind you can think of


----------



## notjustaphaze

I was trying to figure out how to put shelves in my witches shack for cheap.My next door neighbor is moving and was throwing way about 12 of the plastic milk crates..so guess what i am using for my shelves..lol..I love free....


----------



## blackfog

I agree it is hard to keep up with all the great finds!!! I got this at Goodwill. I wouldn't call it a blowmold cause it is hard plastic and clear but it has led's in it that change colors!


----------



## hallorenescene

blackfog, that is really cute. i don't think it's a blow mold either, but it is real cute


----------



## RCIAG

snigglez said:


> I get a good amount... but I sometimes tend to over shop with the duckies. I get them at orientaltrading.com they have different halloween duckies I get the 1 doz for $3.99


That's where I get mine too. I have leftovers from last year I'm using this year since we only had 30 kids & I think I bought 6 dozen or so.

They don't float but they're awfully cute. They even have Twilight type ducks this year only they call them Modern Vampire rubber duckies. I'm surprised they don't sparkle in some fashion!!


----------



## Ghouliet

My hubbie was a real sweetheart today. He bought me some wireless speakers for my cemetery. The speakers look like lanterns. He said he thought I might want one of the skeletons holding it. This clinches it, next year I HAVE to figure out how to make a gravedigger that holds a lantern/speaker.


----------



## devilangel

they were 1.00 each
at dollar general store. higher than oriental trading but these are the full size ones and they float


----------



## Haunted Nana

as good a s done. great job Ghoulet


----------



## rockonup

Today I found 17 feet of orange string lights that stay on even if a bulb goes out at meijers for $3.00 each. I bought 2 for my hot goals im doing. Also bought purple for the party area.


----------



## osenator

I got this mask for only 2$ at "A buck or two!"
Sadly, it's a bit small for me, but on a foam head, I think it will look veryy crreeepy!


----------



## Ghouliet

Haunted Nana said:


> as good a s done. great job Ghoulet


I don't know how much of a slam dunk it is. I have never made an animated prop. I want the gravedigger to turn it's head and move the lantern. There are tutorials for making a stationary frame but not one that tells you how to mount the motors to create the movement.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghouliet, those speakers sound really cool. where did you find them and how much did you pay? can you post a picture, i would love to see them. good luck on your grave digger. check with unorthodox on how to animate a prop. if he can't tell you he might know someone that can. i know bethene is working on a witch that has an animated arm. i think she is using a deer that turns it's head for her motor.
osenator, that will make a very cool mask for a prop.


----------



## Kitty

Kohl's 55% off sale, Oct. 14-16, towels, placemats, candy dishes, home decor.

Hamrick's 50% off sale starts Thurs., Oct. 13., flags, home decor, scarecrows.
5 hours to save more, 4pm-9pm Friday, Oct. 14, use More Card save additional 10% off entire purchases.


----------



## sumrtym

Well, yesterday bought some icicle lights (2 strings, 9.5' ea) that are purple and orange LED's. They can be either color and have 8 different settings even alternating between the two. Problem is after I got them home I realized that they can't be connected end to end. Still debating whether to keep them and deal with the inherent cord problems I'll have, especially if I add straight lines that may do the same thing later, or return them.


----------



## snigglez

devilangel said:


> they were 1.00 each
> at dollar general store. higher than oriental trading but these are the full size ones and they float


Ahh ok thats kewl... The parents love that I give them out to the younger kids but I do remember one dad saying what no candy (joking around) I dont want to play with the duck I want her candy... I thought that was so funny knowing the baby can't eat any of her candy dad is willing to take the sacrifice....


----------



## devilangel

lol yeh we are giving a full size candy bar for the adult and a rubber duck for the baby


----------



## tlc102462

sumrtym said:


> Well, yesterday bought some icicle lights (2 strings, 9.5' ea) that are purple and orange LED's. They can be either color and have 8 different settings even alternating between the two. Problem is after I got them home I realized that they can't be connected end to end. Still debating whether to keep them and deal with the inherent cord problems I'll have, especially if I add straight lines that may do the same thing later, or return them.


That could be the biggest pain in the butt trying to get electric to each one - Any way you can use them on windows where you can run the cord down the side???


----------



## creepingdth

i got the twenty dollar walmart crawler today. he is awesome, the only problem is, where do i put him? i need a bigger house or a big cement pad outside.


----------



## tlc102462

creepingdth said:


> i got the twenty dollar walmart crawler today. he is awesome, the only problem is, where do i put him? i need a bigger house or a big cement pad outside.


We built a board about 5' long with wooden railings to keep him contained in it and put him outside on nice nights. The bottom of the board is wet board that you use behind shower walls, so it holds up to the weather really well, and we painted it black, so you never see it!!!


----------



## creepingdth

tlc102462 said:


> We built a board about 5' long with wooden railings to keep him contained in it and put him outside on nice nights. The bottom of the board is wet board that you use behind shower walls, so it holds up to the weather really well, and we painted it black, so you never see it!!!


yes, i was thinking of something like that too. how wide did you make yours? i'm trying to see how he works, i think he mostly goes back and forth.


----------



## tlc102462

creepingdth said:


> yes, i was thinking of something like that too. how wide did you make yours? i'm trying to see how he works, i think he mostly goes back and forth.


all he does is go back and forth, but it keeps him on track to move just like that and no further. It's just a slight bit wider than the base where the wheels are. Good luck!!


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Another severed head? Why not, I've already got to hang a clothesline to display them all. I wasn't sure about getting him but I snuck up behind my mom and it grossed her out...and it was 20% off sooo...

Walgreens has blacklight reactive nailpolish so I picked up some of that too. You can't really see it but hey, I know it's there.


----------



## creepingdth

oh, i love severed heads, they make the best prop heads. where did you get him?


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Halloweenland. Part of me wants to just hang him, but I think he'd make a decent start for a groundbreaker too.


----------



## sumrtym

tlc102462 said:


> That could be the biggest pain in the butt trying to get electric to each one - Any way you can use them on windows where you can run the cord down the side???


No, not really. Here's my limitations....I'm in an apartment, so forget about windows. I got them for the deck. I have a covered deck with a center pole in front that's 8" square and then 8' on each side. Since the plugs are the normal type which have plugins on the back, it looks like I could run an extension cord over to the center pole and up it to the top, then plug one string into the extension and the other into the back of the first string. Then run one out the 8' to the left, and the other the 8' out to the right.

I checked the regular strings that I didn't buy yet (I've only found the icicle at one store and they only had 4 sets) and they are the same way of course. So, I'm not sure what to do with these yet, keep or return.

Help me out with my pros / cons on this:

Pros:
1) Snub-nose type LED so less likely to break a lamp
2) Orange and Purple in the same housing, both nice and bright
3) 8 configurable settings, either all purple or orange, all blinking purple or orange, all slow fade purple or orange, blinking between purple and orange color whole string at once, or whole string at once slow fading between purple and then orange and vice versa over and over.
4) Lower power as LED.
5) 3-year warranty major company (Philips).

Cons:
1) No end-to-end connecting of strings to power, have to get power to each one or plug in at same point (think I have this licked for the icicle that I need for here, not if I needed more later provided they continue to make them).
2) Expensive...cost me $20 per string unless they go on sale for me to price match the next 2 weeks.
3) Kind of bulky 2" x 2" or so circuit control housing to deal with for the effects / selection (weight, hanging)
4) Because of the circuit type controls, uses more power than most LED sets...11.4W per 70 light string.

I'm kind of torn on these. I really like the option of having either purple or orange, flash or no, fade or no, or go from one to the other (although the fade kind of blacks out a bit long to me even though it's my favorite) and I didn't find any other snub nose LED strings of purple and orange in the stores this year (other than Wal-Mart battery powered mini string). However, the drawbacks are bothering me too.

Today I returned my 8' 3 outlet cord till I decide what to do, and exchanged one of the icicle strings for another. I took them both out of the box to test after I bought and one was missing the cover on the plugin for the 2 fuses. Looks like someone got sloppy and didn't ever insert one after they stuck the fuses in the cord.

EDIT: This may solve itself. I just tested the set I exchanged today and setting 2 won't click on turning the dial around so I can't get flashing purple on this set. Looks like I'm doing an exchange tomorrow for the final one in the store (or maybe the one I returned today if I'm quick enough and steal the fuse cover off this one). I think if I'm getting that other string I'll find a plugin in electronics and test it before I leave.


----------



## lady jack o lantern

This is what i bought today 

It is an animated witch from asda £45
and a bleeding gargoyle from asda £15
















Here is my witch in action


----------



## Silver Spike

Oh nice. Makes a change to see someone from the UK post on this thread. Often us Brts have so little choice in such merchandise eh?


----------



## hallorenescene

lady, you got the mother load. i like that witch, she is so ugly in just the right way, and i've never seen a bleeding gargoyle before. i love it too.


----------



## Haunted Nana

ILove your witch lady Jack O Lantern


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bile said:


> Sorry, just joined today but, yesterday, I bought my soon to be pride and joy prop. A big Toe Pincher coffin.


Just getting caught up on some of the threads here. Lots of great items being taken home. 

Bile, welcome to HF and every home should have a halloween coffin!! We didn't get one until just recently and it's a great staple that can be used in so many settings. Always felt I could build one but never got around to it and then saw one at a Goodwill and jumped. Use it in good health! Hahah


----------



## ramaries69

My newest find / addition at $1.29 each!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Wow scary but very cool


----------



## printersdevil

Lady Jack, I love your witch. She is perfect!


----------



## joossa

I got another craft pumpkin at Michaels... this time though I got it at 70% off thanks to whoever posted that coupon for this weekend!


----------



## Bcsgally

ramaries69 said:


> My newest find / addition at $1.29 each!
> View attachment 93774


 This is AWESOME!! Where did you get these?! Today I picked up some loot at the Dollar Tree! It was my first shopping trip for the party so I only picked up a few things to make sure they'll work and what not. Excited to go back and do more shopping tomorrow! Hitting up Hobby Lobby and Target.


----------



## Revned

My bargain of this Halloween so far. Bought for just £6.00, think that's about $9.50.







The eyes rotate giving a great effect


----------



## hallorenescene

ram, i get the glass and the tumbler, but are those supposed to be plates? that would be quite the surprise if so when some unsusspecting victum ate all their food. they are so creepy. very cool design
bcs, cute stuff
rev, that is one heck of a good buy. i love his eyes go around. this would be great in a funhouse


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

The items that I'd ordered during BuyCostumes' recent sale arrived today. I've had my eye on the Floating Witch prop for some time now, and found it there on clearance. The lantern is made of metal and casts a fair amount of light, but I'll definitely need to frost or paint the glass to make it opaque; nor does the bulb flicker, sadly. The zombie hand changes color from red-to-blue, but haven't decided whether I'll use that feature during my graveyard display. (Probably not, though.)


----------



## blackfog

Saruman great buys! Those zombie arms are awesome! Love the witches face and never saw one that floats like that very nice!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

^ Thanks.  Illusive Concepts also makes a Floating Ghost, which I want to get . . . But I have a rather small (15' x 15') front yard, so I've held off for now on buying that one.


----------



## guitarist155

An extension cord and Halloween town high. I came to target money in hand 
but they are really lacking this year, everything seems to be more for the party crowd... I need fright,not friendly, 
dang it


----------



## joossa

Revned said:


> My bargain of this Halloween so far. Bought for just £6.00, think that's about $9.50.
> View attachment 94011
> 
> The eyes rotate giving a great effect


Love that pumpkin!


----------



## halloween71

Love those hands!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just a heads-up for everyone: Improvements Catalog has slashed prices on their Halloween decorations again. Even if you thought you were done buying props for this year (like I did ), it might be worth taking a look. Heh. 

(Don't forget to try using one of these discount codes: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/improvementscatalog.com)


----------



## Bile

My boss/owner of my job walks up to me today and asks: "Did they give it to you?" I look at him like: What?. He freaks out and leaves. I'm like,..OK, someone had too much coffee today. A minute later he comes back in and hands me something and says,.."Merry Christmas". I couldn't do anything but laugh. HE gave me a prop. It is a partial torso. Zombie looking up with his tongue hanging out and a string to hang it from. Came from Spirit. Man he rocks when he wants too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LOL. Well Merry Christmas will do! although Happy Halloween would have seemed more appropriate. What a cool boss!!!! Post a pic if you can.

Well I was done buying props, large or small, and started thinking today about how I was going to plan out my partially landscaped yard (more problems and delays so big irritation and disappointment). Then I saw the post about Improvements Catalog's further price reductions....picked up another Escape Zombie and two of the haunted lanterns. Should arrive in time for use this year. Our zombie cemetery should look pretty good this year (better not rain though since much of it will be in actual dirt) and now back to my yard planning layout. Don't plan any more shopping diversions until after halloween unless to Lowes or Home Depot for supplies. Oh still need halloween candy though.

BTW it's getting close to that cutoff time for cheap shipping rates (standard shipping).


----------



## Halstaff

I thought I was done as well but the store my wife works for finally decided after a year that they were getting rid of these mannequins. They probably won't make it into the haunt this year but they'll certainly be ready for next year. Best of all, they cost a whopping 25 cents each!


----------



## Tannasgach

whoa! I am so jealous Halstaff! I want a mannequin for my witch so bad; poor gal is put together with beach towels and pool noodles.  Nice score!


----------



## mickkell

25 cents!!! wow,what a deal,good for you.Im really green right now.....


----------



## Growler

A real dark shade of green!!! Damn what a score. Way to go and to your wife for working in just the right place.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG 25 cents! Man that is a can't pass up budget-buster! Haha. Lucky dog.

BTW my Improvements Catalog "Escape from the Grave" zombie guy (ordered when he first went on sale) arrived today, a day earlier than scheduled. It was tracked thru Fed-Ex, but the last leg was delivered by the Post Office. I'm sure others may find this happening at their delivery end. This was their standard delivery to my area. Opened him up and he looks good. Great for $24 but I bet when the second arrives he will be even better looking at $19! Haven't set him up yet but am curious how the movement is. Anyone else who ordered one received and set theirs up yet?


----------



## ErikaW

I got these on kijiji over the weekend. The mask is rather huge and heavy but awesome none the less. Not really sure what should be used for the costume.


----------



## Terror Tom

My mom bought me this over the weekend at a craft show.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Bald cap
Small liquid latex bottle
bubba teeth
Support Halloween magnet
2 tumbler glasses(jack o lantern and skull) from Target
Roll of crime scene tape(not cute, funny halloweeny kind, the real looking kind)
I'm about to order my latex prosthetic and my Camp Crystal Lake sign

And I also bought these


----------



## hallorenescene

sauruman, how does that cool witch float? and i love the arms too.
halstaf, i want to find mannequins, especially for that price
erika, i would love to score any of those
terror, that is a cool grim reaper, what is it made of?
tot, nice score. i collect goosebumps, and i love elvira


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

hallorenescene said:


> sauruman, how does that cool witch float? and i love the arms too.


Haven't taken her out of the box yet, but glanced briefly at the instructions. Basically, the broom stakes into the ground (with 3 spikes, so it should be fairly stable), then assemble the broom, then attach her hand/arm/shoulder to the upper portion of the broom, and finally attach her head to the shoulder. Should be a cool levitating effect.

It's actually just one zombie arm, but it changes color from red to blue.


----------



## Terror Tom

The grim reaper is made of plywood. It's one of the paper cutouts that's been glued to the wood and coated with a bunch of shellac to protect the paper.


----------



## 22606

Excellent finds, everyone

I can't believe that the mannequins were 25 cents apiece Lucky, lucky, lucky


----------



## Gryphon

Ghost of spookie thanks for the heads up on the grave zombie. even with expedited shipping its cheaper than in stores. just ordered me two.


----------



## Paint It Black

I bought some fake fruit and a pirate captain hook at the resale shop. Also Pirate groundbreaker, and 2 pirate swords from CVS that I am planning to make into a sign.


----------



## SimplyJenn

That is cool. But just wonering... I have a huge bag of fake fruit that I was considering selling at the flea market, but before I do, what do y'all do with it?


----------



## hallorenescene

saruman, the witch is very cool. i can see why you would want the ghost too. since they use the broom for the witch, what do they use for the ghost i wonder?
terror tom, with the wood, that's all the better.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

SimplyJenn, I bought some faux apples from Dollar Tree this year that will be used in my witch's display, part of my "Snow White Curse" idea. It's a whole display idea that I'll be working on next year. I think it will be cool. 

I also have a few other faux food/fruit/vegetable props that I will be using in my Zombie farmers display.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

hallorenescene said:


> saruman, the witch is very cool. i can see why you would want the ghost too. since they use the broom for the witch, what do they use for the ghost i wonder?


The ghost has a walking cane in his right hand, and his left holds his severed (but not bloody) head. Here's a link to the Floating Ghost: http://www.buycostumes.com/Illusive-Concepts-Floating-Ghost/67405/ProductDetail.aspx

(And here is a link to the Floating Witch: http://www.buycostumes.com/Illusive-Concepts-Floating-Witch/67406/ProductDetail.aspx)

Picked up a nice tombstone today at Michaels:


----------



## hallorenescene

saruman, thanks for the link. i love that ghost. oh, and nice tombstone


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

^ Have updated my earlier post to include a link to the Floating Witch too.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Did you know Target has 144 color eyeshadow palettes for $15?

Wait wait, it is Halloween related- it can make some pretty decent bruises and sunken effects if you're not into cream or greasepaint. Just playing around right now I've given myself a black eye and split lip.


----------



## The Man

Got this little guy (6" tall) off EBay and love him. I like the way it looks like a kid dressed in a sheet and the fact the eyes are thinner than the rest of the figure so they glow a little brighter. This will be my "ghost light" for the next year. O' by the way this is from 1979.









This may be a little more Thanksgivings than Halloween, I guess, because it does have a lot of Halloween colors and elements but, I had to share. It's a 1975 Beistle 38" jointed scarecrow still sealed in the package. It's also advertized as being painted in black-light paints which I have never seen on a beistle product? It looks really cool...from what I can see through the packaging and was a steal at a whooping fifty cents.


----------



## hallorenescene

don't work, i love faces done up better than wearing masks. you should post a picture of your eye and lip. i would love to see it
the man, is that a blow mold? i love him and your beistle guy. two sweet finds. and i think scarecrows are halloweenish


----------



## LadyRohan

Got the lighted Archway from Party City yesterday on clearance. Hubby rolled his eyes. I told him it will be the last thing I buy this season. He said; "You said that 5 items ago". LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

SimplyJenn said:


> That is cool. But just wonering... I have a huge bag of fake fruit that I was considering selling at the flea market, but before I do, what do y'all do with it?


Here is an example of using the fake food:


----------



## The Man

hallorenescene said:


> the man, is that a blow mold? i love him and your beistle guy. two sweet finds. and i think scarecrows are halloweenish


Hallorenescene, yes it is a blow-mold.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks LadyRohan for posting about the arches . We ended up picking up a set to turn into a bat cave/spider tunnel that's been on the drawing board since last year. They ended up being more than the ones that Lillian Vernon was closing out of last year but LV confirmed my order, said it was due to ship, and then told me they had sold out so I got left empty handed in the end. I use to see these arches sold all over a few years ago but didn't see them at Target or Walmart this year at all.

BTW we took advantage of the 2-day coupon I found online for Party City (good thru today) so saved an extra $5 and picked them up at a local store so didn't have shipping costs. The arches were on clearance on the web and priced the same way in the store but they took the coupon anyway. You didn't mention a coupon in your post but hope you guys had one. Here's the one I found, but Party City seems to offer daily deals all the time so do a web search if this one is expired by the time you read this. I think I searched for Party City and coupon since I didn't see any listed on the Forum.


----------



## vinny186

Just got my jack-o-lantern ice cubes today, very cool. They have an led light that can flash on and off or glow steady. This weekend they'll be up to their triangular eye sockets in Gin, whiskey and Southern Comfort - we're gonna see who can handle their liquor better - me or them! I included a pic of my moldy pumpkin I carved last weekend, I'll give it the "heave-ho" tomorrow and carve another for the weekend.


----------



## mementomori

Check your Michaels. I got all this stuff for $20 today, they are clearing out all the halloween. Also this sunday they have a coupon for 20% off your purchase even sale items! the skull candy mold will be really handy to make finials and stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene

the man, i would love to score that blow mold. way to go
lady, the arch is very nice.
vinny, those pumpkin icecubes are very cool.
mement, you got some nice buys as well. i especially like the bat.
paint it, i like the look of your set up.
jenn, check out blue frogs haunt. hers is very nice too. she puts a lot of fake food out there.


----------



## Bile

I just hit the Silver mark! Bought head number 25 this evening. Lady. Long Red hair. Eyes wide open. Gauze in her mouth. Gee, she looks surprised, go figure.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

From Dollar Tree. Have to say I'm fairly impressed with the LED candles. May go back for a few more.

Also picked up some floral picks (not pictured) at Jo-Ann Fabric.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Got my Camp Crystal Lake sign in today. Smaller than I thought it was. The box it came it could have held two signs though.

Still good to have. Now just two poles/dowels to stake it into the yard and my haunt is coming together nicely. I've got three days off and the days on I'm only working about 5 hours each, so I have plenty of time.


----------



## sumrtym

Didn't purchase today, but received today 3 packages (75) nail-on light holders for the apartment balcony. Everywhere I called either didn't have any or hadn't unpacked their holiday merchandise which MIGHT have some in them (hardware stores). I gave up and found the 3 packages on e-bay for $6.15 shipped! Used most of two packages and now am staring at fading in / out purple than orange and back to purple icicle lights.

We have a balcony decoration contest on the 27th. The two trees right off my balcony however still have green leaves on them...almost no hope anyone can see much of what else I had planned. <sigh>


----------



## Bile

Just for fun, I took Mementomori advise a few posts back. Went to Michaels Arts and Crafts and picked up 2 big foam carving pumpkins for 50% off. And bought just 1 light set to put in it.


----------



## TrickRTreater

My costume is now 99% complete with my receiving of my latex face prosthetic today.

Kinda disappointed in it. The package/image on the website makes it seem like it's an eyepiece as well as a connected nose piece. But apparently it's only the eye. Which sucks. But oh well.

The last thing I need is some fleshcolored make up that matches my face, and I'm ready to go with the best costume I've ever worn to date.


----------



## Spooky-Licious

mementomori said:


> Check your Michaels. I got all this stuff for $20 today, they are clearing out all the halloween. Also this sunday they have a coupon for 20% off your purchase even sale items! the skull candy mold will be really handy to make finials and stuff.
> 
> View attachment 94963


Awesome haul! Great news about the sale! was the chain on sale? Last I saw it was around $5.99 - $9.99ish...


----------



## Gryphon

I found a neat aged wooden box at Goodwill that has stars carved into it. A little modification and they became pentagrams and it now resides in my witches den


----------



## Spinechiller

Spooky-Licious said:


> Awesome haul! Great news about the sale! was the chain on sale? Last I saw it was around $5.99 - $9.99ish...


In Canada all the Halloween novelty's were 40% off (chains,skulls,creepy cloth) hope that helps.


----------



## Blumpkin

Pugmonkey! Not exactly Halloween but creepy none the less. $4 bucks. Original painting


----------



## Terror Tom

I picked up some Martha Stewart test tube favors at Joann's for $6.99 reg. $8.99. There are 8 in a package and they come with the cork stoppers! They are pretty good sized, also.


----------



## jenscats5

LadyRohan said:


> Got the lighted Archway from Party City yesterday on clearance. Hubby rolled his eyes. I told him it will be the last thing I buy this season. He said; "You said that 5 items ago". LOL


I bought it a couple of years ago on clearance for $10.....good buy! I really like mine...

Little tip - might want to get some small rubber washers for where the screws go into the metal tubes....some of the screws tend to go thru. And once taken apart it WILL go back in the box!


----------



## jenscats5

Got this candelabra today at BJs for $19.90 reduced from $29.99.....it's pretty heavy and each "candle" take 2 AA batteries (10 total)....


----------



## 22606

Blumpkin said:


> View attachment 95544
> 
> 
> Pugmonkey! Not exactly Halloween but creepy none the less. $4 bucks. Original painting


That is great



Terror Tom said:


> I picked up some Martha Stewart test tube favors at Joann's for $6.99 reg. $8.99. There are 8 in a package and they come with the cork stoppers! They are pretty good sized, also.


Very cool



jenscats5 said:


> Got this candelabra today at BJs for $19.90 reduced from $29.99.....it's pretty heavy and each "candle" take 2 AA batteries (10 total)....


I really like that candelabra


From my trip to Cedar Point yesterday for 'Halloweekends'. Seriously, how could I pass up a sippy cup with a gargoyle on it?


----------



## LadyRohan

jenscats5 said:


> I bought it a couple of years ago on clearance for $10.....good buy! I really like mine...
> 
> Little tip - might want to get some small rubber washers for where the screws go into the metal tubes....some of the screws tend to go thru. And once taken apart it WILL go back in the box!


Thanx for the tip. I plan on just leaving it assembled and store it in the garage. lol


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome candlabra!


----------



## Bile

I picked up a car window cling from Party City today. Cool zombie, nice size, but, my windows are a bit too tinted,.lol.


----------



## spiderqueen

From Michael's, all at 50% off: 
- Large black feather wreath. 
- Two lenticular portraits in fancy photo frames. I bought these solely for the frames. They are heavy and high-quality frames, and the lenticular photos can be taken out and replaced with your own photos. Love them. And at 50% off, they were only $5 apiece. 
- Two small, flat hanging ornaments with spiders. 
- Rearview-mirror-sized hanging foam skull. 















































From K-Mart: Black wire spiderweb cake tray with dangling spiders, and matching spiderweb bowl. Also 50% off. 




















From Spirit: Three-skull walking stick. Full price but worth it. For anyone who buys one of these... the cashier warned me that, although it looks and feels like metal, it is apparently actually porcelain/ceramic and should be carried gently. 



















A pretty good day.


----------



## snigglez

Hubby went out and bought me a 1000 watt fog machine, fog juice, 2 battery powered mini strobes and hardware stuff for when we fully set up our display.... 

I Love Him Sooooooooo


----------



## osenator

I broke down and bought some last items before Halloween.. (got them at 25% off each)


----------



## hallorenescene

blumpkin, nice poster. that poster could be put to good use in a circus theme, plus it is pretty creepy and unusual.
terror, nice find
jens, very nice candlelabra, and i think they should make it a law things do go easily back in their box.
garth, that is you written all over it for sure
spider, pretty nice haul. i have that cake tray. i think it is very pretty
osenator, 2 more very nice props


----------



## snigglez

So I know looking at pictures here a lot of you have awesome real trees that produce beautiful leaves. Here in my area Southern California we don't have the leaves that fall like a lot of places I see. And the color change is not here on my street at all. So I have this neighbor who is AWESOME. He is a landscaper he started out as just mowing and trimming lawns but moved to working on businesses. He only has 3 customers who he had from the beginning that are residence (the rest are businesses) and there is this one house that has these big leaves so he just dropped off 2 bags (with 1 more to come later this week) for me for my yard to help cover up my wires and give it that "FALL" look here on my street in Southern California. Love when a neighbor pitches in just makes me feel so good....


----------



## Growler

That is way cool. Wish I could afford it, I would send you boxes of the stupid things. lol My neighbor just put out 38 huge bags of leaves last week for the garbage man and prob. the same this week. If you have time...and some extra paint, you should paint some orange and red. Kudo's to your friendly neighbor!


----------



## Paint It Black

spiderqueen said:


> From Michael's, all at 50% off:
> - Large black feather wreath.
> - Two lenticular portraits in fancy photo frames. I bought these solely for the frames. They are heavy and high-quality frames, and the lenticular photos can be taken out and replaced with your own photos. Love them. And at 50% off, they were only $5 apiece.
> - Two small, flat hanging ornaments with spiders.
> - Rearview-mirror-sized hanging foam skull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those lenticular photos/frames - Our Michaels never even had those this year.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that is you written all over it for sure


Thanks. My girlfriend says that whenever she sees anything with a gargoyle, it makes her think of me anymore. Must be the face, huh?

Great purchases, spiderqueen. I also have the feather wreath and spider cake dish

Nice additions to your group, osenator

I never thought that I would hear of anyone getting so excited over leaves, snigglez. Need more? Honestly, I know what you mean; it would be different not having them


----------



## stormygirl84

spiderqueen said:


> From Michael's, all at 50% off:
> - Large black feather wreath.


_Buh._ It's 50% off??? SQUEE! My husband refused to let me buy it for $13! (He thinks it's gawd-awful ugly.) I'm sure he'll let me have it for $6.50! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Terror Tom

I picked up 2 blowmold pumpkins at the thrift store for $7. I can finally join the exclusive blowmold club!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Went ahead and ordered the Floating Ghost from BuyCostumes last week, and he arrived today. Just tested him under a CFL blacklight, and unfortunately his severed head is not blacklight-reactive, though his white robes certainly are. Still, I think his face will be visible enough as I have a rather small yard.

My order from Improvements Catalog also arrived today. The Standing Zombie looks pretty good, even though he's still crumpled up right out of the box and (apparently) having a Tippi-Hedren-moment.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

got lazy and ran short of time, found a 5 foot toepincher on craigslist. The guy delivered it to my lab and now I cannot get it home.


----------



## hallorenescene

snigs, i am trying to get rid of my leaves. i would gladly give you all you could want
terror tom, sweet blow molds. brand new those were selling for $20.00 at mernards. i'd say you got a good price.
saruman, that ghost is very cool. i like the witch too, but i think i like the ghost better. nice zombie too.


----------



## hallorenescene

terror tom, hope you post those in the i did it again, i have unleashed the blow molds


----------



## spiderqueen

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks. My girlfriend says that whenever she sees anything with a gargoyle, it makes her think of me anymore. Must be the face, huh?


I think of you when I see gargoyles, too. And of course the same thing happens to me; people _always_ think of me when they see spiders. I had someone ask me recently if I wear pierced earrings, and the next week she gave me a pair of spider earrings that had reminded her of me. Pretty cool considering that person obviously doesn't even know me all that well if she didn't know about my piercings. 



stormygirl84 said:


> _Buh._ It's 50% off??? SQUEE! My husband refused to let me buy it for $13! (He thinks it's gawd-awful ugly.) I'm sure he'll let me have it for $6.50! Thanks for the info!!


At my store it was originally $14.99 and $7.50 on clearance. But it rang up as $14.99 and I had to point it out to the cashier, who asked another cashier, who said that a lot of Halloween stuff hadn't been ringing up correctly. All the other stuff I bought did, though; only the wreath was a problem. So if you buy one in addition to a lot of other stuff, make sure you pay attention to the price when that one rings up.


----------



## Angelique_NM

*Dusk Candle Holder*

I haven't posted any of my Halloween purchases here yet for the 2011 Season so here is one of them 

A candle holder from Dusk for $10

View attachment 96143


and with the candle shade off:

View attachment 96144


Angelique_NM


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Those are great buys, I would go ahead and spray or paint on some GID reactive paint on the ghosts face so it glows with the robe. Spray works better because you can get an all over even tone, just lightly to leave some shading. Great finds!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

jenscats5 said:


> Got this candelabra today at BJs for $19.90 reduced from $29.99.....it's pretty heavy and each "candle" take 2 AA batteries (10 total)....


*
Ooooh I wanted that! I think ill go back now that its on sale!*


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Those are great buys, I would go ahead and spray or paint on some GID reactive paint on the ghosts face so it glows with the robe. Spray works better because you can get an all over even tone, just lightly to leave some shading. Great finds!*


Thanks, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## hallorenescene

angel, that is a beautiful lamp


----------



## Halloweenie1

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Went ahead and ordered the Floating Ghost from BuyCostumes last week, and he arrived today. Just tested him under a CFL blacklight, and unfortunately his severed head is not blacklight-reactive, though his white robes certainly are. Still, I think his face will be visible enough as I have a rather small yard.
> 
> My order from Improvements Catalog also arrived today. The Standing Zombie looks pretty good, even though he's still crumpled up right out of the box and (apparently) having a Tippi-Hedren-moment.


Nice!.....I really llike the headless ghost, very unique...neat.  H1


----------



## Halloweenie1

Terror Tom said:


> I picked up 2 blowmold pumpkins at the thrift store.....I can finally join the exclusive blowmold club!!!


Very vintage! I love these!  H1


----------



## 22606

Terror Tom said:


> I picked up 2 blowmold pumpkins at the thrift store for $7. I can finally join the exclusive blowmold club!!!


Those elongated pumpkins remind me of something from a Disney cartoon Cool, though.



Saruman of Many Colours said:


> My order from Improvements Catalog also arrived today. The Standing Zombie looks pretty good, even though he's still crumpled up right out of the box and (apparently) having a Tippi-Hedren-moment.


Looks like he is more than a bit petrified of the crows around him Poor zombie... Nice purchases, Saruman.



spiderqueen said:


> I think of you when I see gargoyles, too. And of course the same thing happens to me; people _always_ think of me when they see spiders. I had someone ask me recently if I wear pierced earrings, and the next week she gave me a pair of spider earrings that had reminded her of me. Pretty cool considering that person obviously doesn't even know me all that well if she didn't know about my piercings.


I'm not too surprised It's very cool that the woman did that for you. 



Angelique_NM said:


> I haven't posted any of my Halloween purchases here yet for the 2011 Season so here is one of them
> 
> A candle holder from Dusk for $10
> 
> View attachment 96143
> 
> 
> and with the candle shade off:
> 
> View attachment 96144
> 
> 
> Angelique_NM


That is really nice, Angelique_NM


----------



## ondeko

I picked up a bunch of stuff in the past couple of days: a funkin and some fakekins, a bunch of hardware and glue and great stuff, some lumber, spray paint, a set of coveralls for a scarecrow, a cheap plastic top hat, a couple of foam 1/2 skulls, a resin tombstone with a lenticular photo, a spider web patern table cloth, a couple resin Victorian style plaques, LED candle, a 14" tall resin angel and this--










it's a cookie from a bakery in Northfield, MN. My wife brought me a marzipan pumpkin from a french bakery where she had lunch today.


----------



## hallorenescene

ondeko, that cookie bites. i love it. oh, some nice other scores as well


----------



## 22606

ondeko said:


> I picked up a bunch of stuff in the past couple of days: a funkin and some fakekins, a bunch of hardware and glue and great stuff, some lumber, spray paint, a set of coveralls for a scarecrow, a cheap plastic top hat, a couple of foam 1/2 skulls, a resin tombstone with a lenticular photo, a spider web patern table cloth, a couple resin Victorian style plaques, LED candle, a 14" tall resin angel and this--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a cookie from a bakery in Northfield, MN. My wife brought me a marzipan pumpkin from a french bakery where she had lunch today.


No need for stakes, in that case; just bite Drac's head off and you're good


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just heard UPS drive up and my last order from Improvements Catalog arrived. This should be it for props for this year. 

This order had in it my second Escape From the Grave Zombie and two of the Seasons' Haunted Lanterns with motion triggering, all on clearance too. I was thinking I would probably want to deactivate the sound track on the lantern but surprising it's pretty good. The flame on the lantern gets triggered and is a decent size flame and flickers as well. Nice traditional style mining lantern. Glad I decided to pick up two (only $8 each on clearance when I placed the order). I noticed recently that both of these items have sold out on their website. I'm delighted with both both the zombies and the lanterns and Improvements Catalog was a pleasure buying from, just for future reference if you don't have either of these items but might order them next year.

Who would have thought that this year my favorite props would have come from Walmart (Crawling zombie), Walgreens (5-foot skeleton), and Improvement Catalog (jumping spider, Escape zombie, and haunted lanterns).


----------



## Bile

Just got a strobe light from Party City last night. About 40% off. Wow, was I feeling sick after using it for like 10 minutes.


----------



## LadyRohan

Garden Ridge Finds!

Mummy Blowmold.....










Beware Sign










Witch Is In Sign


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Nice finds, LadyRohan. I love the mummified pumpkin blowmold. Never seen one like that before.


----------



## LadyRohan

witchminx said:


> Extreme Pumpkin Carving http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01018/davy-jones_1018239i.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

lady, that is a very cute foam pumpkin. i really like your haunted house sign. 3 nice finds


----------



## sumrtym

Black electric tape to make spiderwebs and two extension cords. I'm through unless I can get some good deals day after Halloween.


----------



## sookie

Walgreen's has votive candles 4/$1 and batteries buy one pack $3.99 and get 2 free. So I stocked up on AAs for Halloween night.


----------



## 22606

Great purchases, LadyRohan. I really like the mummified pumpkin


----------



## POOKIE0628

So excited, we just purchased the zombie swing from Spirit. It is going to look great in our yard Halloween night.


----------



## Kraig25

Woot! Just picked him up from Grandinroad. Been trying to get him for over 6 years now but wasn't going to pay $300-$400 on ebay. Got him on sale for $129. They still have some if folks want him. Here's a free shipping code for them also. It worked for me.

Code: XXW73116

http://www.grandinroad.com/martha-stewart-dr-shivers-mad-scientist/halloween-haven/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/374055


----------



## GOOolishPumpkin

Bought one of these aaxa p4 pico projectors. It's tracking says it will be here tomorrow just in time for me to set it up for halloween
got it for $339 at www.aaxatech.com. their customer support was really helpful when i was asking for information on this product. Still trying to come up with some ways to scare the trick or treaters with it. RUNning out of time!! hopefully ill have some nice videos ready for it.


----------



## creepingdth

POOKIE0628, that's awesome that you got the spirit swing, may i ask how much you got it for?


----------



## 22606

Nice finds

Kraig25, I remember Dr. Shivers from a few years ago at Halloween USA. It's cool that you got ahold of him. I can't see paying those kinds of prices, either; my big animatronic purchase, an all-black Grim Reaper, was from Kroger, and came to a whopping $52 (on sale)


----------



## POOKIE0628

A week ago the Spirit Store told us $2000.00 for the swing and we laughed at them. Today we offered $200.00 and they took it. They have been very good to us. We were given the cemetery sign, the fencing, 2 of the posts that hold the lanterns and some of the display from the back. ( all unused, still in the boxes)
Not sure where we are going to store it, but it will be fun for this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

i like your props pookie, but i guess i don't know what a zombie swing is? pookie, sounds like you know how to hit your spirit store up. great luck on the freebies
kraig, he is very cool indeed. even that low a price is more than i can afford. now if i had the money, you bet i'd grab him in a second. he is very cool. 
garth, sounds affordable, and i bet he is awesome too.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, sounds affordable, and i bet he is awesome too.


Thanks. Once I get him together, I will have to take some pics


I decided to do one better and go the video route (here is a link, since I couldn't get it to embed properly, like I would have preferred). If anyone knows how to add _working_ Photobucket videos here, please, by all means, HELP!!

http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff178/DeadEBear/Vids/?action=view&current=KrogerReaper.mp4


----------



## ant

1988 zenith space command tv. a whopping $4.95 at the thrift store. its all in the details.who needs 1080p anyways.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, check with terra, she's usually pretty up with that stuff. anyway, i think your reaper rocks.
ant, i guess cool tv, but i'm really digging your prop. that's really creepy. i mean, really really creepy. did you make it?


----------



## ant

no i got her last year. paid $50 at a party city sale. her eyes light up head turns around and laughs. looks killer at night with the classic tv on a poltergeist knock off.


----------



## spiderqueen

Yesterday, the seventh member of my family of spider necklaces: 









Today, Deathlike Silence's first album, _Vigor Mortis_, arrived in the mail. Apparently it's quite a rare CD, as it took me some time to find it. Easily found in MP3 format, but I was determined to have a hard copy, and I'm so glad I found it this close to Halloween since their music is all horror-based and perfect for this time of year.


----------



## tlc102462

Have you thought about Hallowindow?? It's an incredible video you put in your window - go to www.Hallowindow.com. You can actually download the videos to your computer to play back. I do a set of eyes in my upstairs window and the eyes move around like they're looking around. Downstairs I do a whole video in the front window with speakers on the front lawn, so people watch the videos while they're looking at my display!!! Check it out, you may be able to pull it off in time!!!


----------



## Bile

I'll have to check that site out. Just spent my last chunk of dough for this year. Bought 2 more foam pumpkins from Michaels last night.(Make em my carving projects for next year)


----------



## hallorenescene

ant, she would be scarey. for $50.00 she was an out and out deal. she's awesome.
spider, your jewelry is georgous.


----------



## devilangel

ohhhhhhh ohhhhh how much was that mummy pumpkin i want itttttttttttttttttttt



LadyRohan said:


> Garden Ridge Finds!
> 
> Mummy Blowmold.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beware Sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch Is In Sign


----------



## shadowless

Garth- Very cool find. Reminds me of one of those sand creatures from Star Wars for some reason. Must be the eyes. Those used to creep me out.

ant- Yikes!!!! Who says TV* isn't *bad for our kids?!?!

Spiderqueen- beautiful and elegant. I have always been fascinated by "spider" jewelry- partly due to my phobia of spiders. (we'll just pretend that even makes sense)


----------



## davidsdesire

i LOVE the mummy blowmold!

I think I bought 2 tombstones and the fogging cauldron from GR this morning with 40% additional off. i couldn't resist.


----------



## 22606

ant said:


> 1988 zenith space command tv. a whopping $4.95 at the thrift store. its all in the details.who needs 1080p anyways.


Works very well to capture the 'Poltergeist' vibe You've got a beautiful daughter, btw



hallorenescene said:


> garth, check with terra, she's usually pretty up with that stuff. anyway, i think your reaper rocks.


Thanks, hallo



spiderqueen said:


> Yesterday, the seventh member of my family of spider necklaces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, Deathlike Silence's first album, _Vigor Mortis_, arrived in the mail. Apparently it's quite a rare CD, as it took me some time to find it. Easily found in MP3 format, but I was determined to have a hard copy, and I'm so glad I found it this close to Halloween since their music is all horror-based and perfect for this time of year.


Very nice necklace, spiderqueen. I'm glad that you found the actual album



shadowless said:


> Garth- Very cool find. Reminds me of one of those sand creatures from Star Wars for some reason. Must be the eyes. Those used to creep me out.


Thank you, shadowless. I can kind of see the resemblance, too


----------



## hallorenescene

shadowless, now since you mention it, yeah, garths prop does look like one of the sand creatures


----------



## snigglez

on Oct. 26th Halloween City started a 50% off on all their props and decorations we bought 2 1000 watt foggers for $30.00 each and 1 gal of fog juice for $10.00 not bad at all. They will continue the sale until all is gone or until the last day of Nov.


----------



## spiderqueen

Thanks, Hallo and Garth, for the compliments on my necklace. 



shadowless said:


> Spiderqueen- beautiful and elegant. I have always been fascinated by "spider" jewelry- partly due to my phobia of spiders. (we'll just pretend that even makes sense)


Thank you. This is my seventh necklace and I also have a ring and several pairs of earrings that are spider-related. That actually does make sense; many people are intrigued by what they're scared of, and jewelry is completely harmless in your mind, unlike real spiders (although a great deal of those are actually harmless, too) - so it's a way to come _close_ to interacting with the thing you fear without actually being scared or feeling like you're in danger. Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## snigglez

SpiderQueen that necklace is beautiful, would like to see other pieces you have as well. Phobia over spiders I would go crazy if I had that...... I love my spider have had her for I think around 6 years now.


----------



## spiderqueen

Snigglez - You can see all seven of my necklaces/pendants, and the one ring I have, in the photo album on my profile. Along with other pieces of my spider collection such as weapons and home decor.


----------



## sookie

I should take pictures of these but success is finally mine! I went to Food Lion and the spider I've wanted all season *finally* went on sale. So I grabbed it! I am so glad I stopped there. I also got a ghost stake for the front yard which I love.

In closing: I finally got my spider!


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## davidsdesire

neka4ok said:


>


HEY! who mailed you my cat?????


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Went to Dollar Tree the other day and I wanted to buy another packet of Bloody Gel Decor and there wasn't any left ='( so I bought 2 remaining packs of organs and a vampire and spider cutouts


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Picked up another LED flameless candle at Dollar Tree the other day.

At the grocery store, picked up some full-size Snickers and assorted fun-size candy, and also a blowmold JOL and a decent-sized (for table-top) metal footed cauldron -- both at 50% off.

Stopped into both Halloween Adventure and Spirit, looking for more creepy cloth. Found a large packet of Freaky Fabric at Spirit, which is now hanging in one of my windows. At HA, purchased the last hollow (vacuu-formed) half-bust of a vampire at 25% off.


----------



## hallorenescene

neka, some nice buys. that toilet seat grabber is good clean fun. i wouldn't mind finding that. oh, and give david back his cat. lol.


----------



## Bile

Ok, so this IS the absolute last buy of the holiday. A 25 pattern membership to Zombie Pumpkins. That will keep me busy for a few seasons.


----------



## hallorenescene

the day after halloween, i got all this for 1/2 off at walmart. the skeleton was $59.00 so i paid $30.00. i love him. the ghost path markers were $4.00. the truth or dare game was $0.50. the clown glasses were $2.50. the wig was $4.00. and the 2 snakes were $1.00.


----------



## hallorenescene

the day before halloween, i went into dollar family store and they had...buy 1 get 1 1/2 off. so i got all this. came to around $10.00.





























some hanging ghosts, a ghost door cover, a hanging vampire, ghosts, pumpkin path marker, skeleton path marker, a light up ghost head, and a light up ghost


----------



## 22606

neka4ok said:


>


Lots of great buys, neka4ok. I think that I saw the toilet creature popping up where I last worked



davidsdesire said:


> HEY! who mailed you my cat?????


Darn, you caught me...



hallorenescene said:


> the day after halloween, i got all this for 1/2 off at walmart. the skeleton was $59.00 so i paid $30.00. i love him. the ghost path markers were $4.00. the truth or dare game was $0.50. the clown glasses were $2.50. the wig was $4.00. and the 2 snakes were $1.00.


Neat. I _really_ like the skeleton, hallo


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks, i really like him too. i guess he is my life size score for this year.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> thanks, i really like him too. i guess he is my life size score for this year.


You're welcome. I hope that the 'Don King' hair is not for him


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, i didn't think of that. lol. that would be funny.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I just ordered 12 of these for a project I definitely want to get out for this coming Halloween!


----------



## Bile

Sorry to be stupid Ravens, but, what is it??


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Bile said:


> Sorry to be stupid Ravens, but, what is it??


No, no.  Many wouldn't recognize it for what it is, & that's no detraction from you  It is a sub-micro sized servo typically used in radio controlled vehicles, and also animated props/robots. The latter of the two being my intended usage.  With any luck, they will be powering eye & jaw movement in my witch that I didn't quite finish in time for Halloween this year. As well as an animatronic raven & owl that I intend to finally build after years on my to-do list.


----------



## tlc102462

Bile said:


> Sorry to be stupid Ravens, but, what is it??


haha, I was going to ask the same thing. I googled it, something with electronics, but I can't figure it out either!!


----------



## tlc102462

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Si-cotik

Spam!!!! Spam!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The correct response for members should be to go to the Contact link at bottom of page and let the Moderators wipe it out. This spam post has been posted before under a different name -- if it needs to be said, Don't Click on Any Links in posts like this. I sent a note to the moderators.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

As did I Spookie. It's a spambot...nothing to see here. Move along. 


tlc102462 said:


> haha, I was going to ask the same thing. I googled it, something with electronics, but I can't figure it out either!!


If I may borrow Bucaneerbabe & Bucaneerdude's video, this may help explain what a servo is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjUYMpUF2aM The devices providing the movement are servos.


----------



## sleah

I went to KMart yesterday just to see what was left. Signs all said 50% off so I grabbed a few spiders, a couple of hands and feet. When I went to check out, it turned out that everything was 75% off instead so I came back later and bought up the rest of the spiders, hands, feet, a few masks and wigs to use for props.


----------



## hallorenescene

bile, i am asking the same question


----------



## greaseballs80

Got this for $5.00 at a school Rummage Sale, its so perfect for my Zombie Baby Day Care theme for next year. Made from all Wood








Front Side








Back Side


----------



## Growler

Nice. Wish I had storage space to pick things up like this. I would play around with the letters to come up with some disgusting/morbid word and then age/patina it all. Great buy.


----------



## 22606

greaseballs80 said:


> Got this for $5.00 at a school Rummage Sale, its so perfect for my Zombie Baby Day Care theme for next year. Made from all Wood


Great find (and price). Are you going to leave it the same colors or do it darker, greaseballs80?


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found a couple of Hallmark Halloween items and the Mr. Halloween Boo Bottle, all for $2.50.


----------



## Deadna

I got a cool foam pumpkin that changes/flashes. I don't know how to describe it but the lights flash in his face to make it look like it's moving...maybe the word is marquee??? It came from a Rural King if anyone spotted them.


----------



## ter_ran

*Guess what I bought today? Not a darn thing! LOL! I am trying not to shop for Halloween until next year(JAN, 2012) unless I come across a holy grail of a find at dirt cheap price at that! *


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Ordered a few small things today, and thought I'd mention that Collections Etc still has latex hanging bats on clearance for $5.97: http://www.collectionsetc.com/Product/rubber-latex-hanging-halloween-realistic-bat-prop.aspx? (Think this is the same one that I had seen in-store at Spirit for $17 or $18.)


----------



## hallorenescene

grease, that is very nice. i don't know if i would be able to mess it up. however, it would look good with a creepy baby on it
stringy, nice finds and a good price. i love the castle piece


----------



## greaseballs80

Growler said:


> Nice. Wish I had storage space to pick things up like this. I would play around with the letters to come up with some disgusting/morbid word and then age/patina it all. Great buy.


Its actually not that big, its about 25" tall, I too have alot of storage issues but I could not pass on it, as I need it for next's years theme. Definitely will be painting it, not sure yet what colors but it will have a different look.


----------



## greaseballs80

Garthgoyle said:


> Great find (and price). Are you going to leave it the same colors or do it darker, greaseballs80?


Thank you,I will definitely will be painting it, not sure yet what colors, need to make it alot creepier then what it currently looks like. But i have plenty of time to decide on this, actually currently it's being used by my 3yr daughter as a toy. She thinks its hers


----------



## greaseballs80

hallorenescene said:


> grease, that is very nice. i don't know if i would be able to mess it up. however, it would look good with a creepy baby on it
> stringy, nice finds and a good price. i love the castle piece


Thank you, i did think about keeping it the way it is, however i need to make it creepier, the colors just won't fit in


----------



## halloween71

ter_ran said:


> *Guess what I bought today? Not a darn thing! LOL! I am trying not to shop for Halloween until next year(JAN, 2012) unless I come across a holy grail of a find at dirt cheap price at that! *


Me to but its freakin hard to do so.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Hexbugs at Target*

Anyone looking for some Hexbug Nanos to turn into scurrying cockroaches? Target has them in this coming week's ad (starts Sun. 11/13) for $4.99. I've bought these before and that's a good price for them. 

Reminds me that now i have a mini drill bit set that I can safely hollow out those rubber cockroaches I bought a while ago for this project. Before tried slicing off the exceess rubber with an X-acto blade and decided to stop before my finger was the next thing trimmed off.


----------



## Haunted Nana

don't mean to sound stupid but what the heck is a hexbug???LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry . I didn't know what they were until I stopped into a Radio Shack 2 years ago, now see them in lots of stores. here's a link: http://www.hexbug.com/nano/. If you watch the video of it you'll probably be able to picture it with a rubber cockroach on top.

BTW the Target ad had the nano at that price. Others hexbugs on sale as well.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Thanks Ghost I had never seen them before. That would make a cool cockroach running around.LOL


----------



## 22606

ter_ran said:


> *Guess what I bought today? Not a darn thing! LOL! I am trying not to shop for Halloween until next year(JAN, 2012) unless I come across a holy grail of a find at dirt cheap price at that! *


I'm also _trying_ to be good for awhile, but the sites having all kinds of sales going isn't helping to make it any easier; so far, I haven't caved, but there's still time...



greaseballs80 said:


> Thank you,I will definitely will be painting it, not sure yet what colors, need to make it alot creepier then what it currently looks like. But i have plenty of time to decide on this, actually currently it's being used by my 3yr daughter as a toy. She thinks its hers


You're welcome. I'd suggest black, gray, purple, and red as the color scheme, but I'm sure that it will look great regardless of what you decide That's funny


----------



## BlueFrog

I found multiples of Rocky the Rat on clearance at Garden Ridge today. Woo ha! I can't begin to tell you how much Christmas shopping got taken care of that way


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> I found multiples of Rocky the Rat on clearance at Garden Ridge today. Woo ha! I can't begin to tell you how much Christmas shopping got taken care of that way


I can just imagine how excited you got, BlueFrog I'm glad that you were able to get ahold of him (them?)


----------



## BlueFrog

People were wearing rather odd expressions after viewing my shopping cart but I didn't care! I was able to buy enough Rockies to satisfy both my needs AND those of all the haunters & rat enthusiasts who got excited about him based on my description when I'd enlisted their help to find one. I was kind enough to leave two behind in case any other latecomers "needed" one for their own collection.


----------



## Kitty

On top shelf behind other boxes found 40 gal. orange plastic storage boxes with black lids at Walmart.


----------



## kittyvibe

bluefrog, what does rocky the rat look like?


----------



## hallorenescene

walmart here has the large $17.00 totes with wheels on sale for $10.00. i got 2. this is the 3rd year after halloween they have had this sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, we picked up two of those wheeled tubs last year. Great for larger stuff too and a good price.

BlueFrog is that the prop that does chin ups on the mouse trap bar to the song from Rocky? If so saw a video of it online. Too funny. Who makes it and how many did you buy and what kind of price did GR have them at? Are you going to start a training gym for musclebound mice? I BTW have never seen this prop in my area in any stores. No GR out here either. Maybe next year it will move westward.


----------



## BlueFrog

I hate hate hate rat in trap props but Rocky is quite different than the usual squashed dead animal. I wouldn't want to be his opponent once his training regimen is complete! For those who haven't seen him in action, click here.

I was told Menards had him for "around $15-17" early in the season but I never saw him there. Garden Ridge had him priced at $20, now 50% off on clearance. I haven't brought mine in from the car yet for reasons of family politics (aka, "not ANOTHER rat prop!!") so I can't tell you yet who made him. I'm being good and restricting myself to two, with two more purchased for fellow rat fancying friends as Solstice/Christmas gifts. I left two that had been removed from their packaging behind, but if there are any fellow rat lovers who just can't live without him and want me to make the trip back, such a thing might be possible next week. Rocky really doesn't fit any of my upcoming haunts but he's so over-the-top hilarious I _had_ to own one. Or two. 

The idea of a "gym of musclebound mice" totally and completely cracks me up. I can just see one of those talking fat rats who complains about eating too much surrounded by Rocky rats working out...


----------



## halloween71

Today I got in the last of our next years costumes my son and his gf want to be ron and hermione next year.So glad they now offer adult harry potter robes.I got everything the robes -ties-wands plus harry glasses and a cat tail and ears(had to get something to get free ship) for 60.00 so I was pretty happy about that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> ....I was told Menards had him for "around $15-17" early in the season but I never saw him there. Garden Ridge had him priced at $20, now 50% off on clearance. I haven't brought mine in from the car yet for reasons of family politics (aka, "not ANOTHER rat prop!!") so I can't tell you yet who made him. I'm being good and restricting myself to two, with two more purchased for fellow rat fancying friends as Solstice/Christmas gifts. I left two that had been removed from their packaging behind, _*but if there are any fellow rat lovers who just can't live without him and want me to make the trip back, such a thing might be possible next week.* _Rocky really doesn't fit any of my upcoming haunts but he's so over-the-top hilarious I _had_ to own one. Or two.
> 
> The idea of a "gym of musclebound mice" totally and completely cracks me up. I can just see one of those talking fat rats who complains about eating too much surrounded by Rocky rats working out...



BlueFrog, i'd love one if you make it back there and there are any left. Will PM you. Who knows if we'll see any out this way. I do have one or two of those rat in the trap props, but my favorite rat prop that I own I bought from Albertson's, a grocery store, and it's a guy eating a rat that goes in and out of his mouth. It's animated and he talks as he eats it. And the rat squirms and squeels. Gross but an attention getter. I like the humor of Rocky the Rat.


----------



## Haunted Nana

LOl thats a funny rat. I have never seen it around here.


----------



## Deadna

My favorite little brother gave me a complete manniquin today


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, you're muscle bound comment cracked me up too. 
blue frog, oh no....i love the rat in a trap props. i have rat in a trap [i put him on a serving tray], rat ate to much [i put him by food and a box of rat poison], rat in a coffee cup, rat in a tin can, 2 rats eating a heart. the year i had my western theme, these were some of the props the kids could shoot at. that rocky rat is to cute.
deadna, you have an awesome brother


----------



## BlueFrog

Deadna said:


> My favorite little brother gave me a complete manniquin today


Wow! The big question is: was he your favorite little brother before the gift?!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

We stopped in Big Lots today to pick up the 48-inch animated reindeers (2 for $30) that they had on sale thru today for some additional animated halloween props. Walmart has these same sized wire lit guys this year also but right now for $20 each, so went for the better deal. Last year I waited too long to get one and couldn't find any not even at Walmart when I went looking. So two in the hand is worth what in the bush? Someone not running around at the last minute again I guess. 

I was surprised to have found one of the two Big Lots stores we stopped at having a nice collection of halloween costumes left however. Their stuff was still 75% off. Ended up with 2 prop wigs and one flashing red-eyed crow that to my amazement worked and had all of it's feathers on! Must have been in the stockroom or under a shelf all of this time. The second location we stopped at was a bust with only party goods and some signage, votives and other halloween decor items left. Pretty picked over. Quite honestly I was shocked to have found any halloween left with so much Xmas already on the shelves. For die-hard clearance halloween shoppers though I guess there is still some hope out there.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Deadna said:


> My favorite little brother gave me a complete manniquin today



Ooooh, jelly! I so want one to animate for a fountain like was in the "Rose Red" movie. The only thing that stops me is...storage space. Or lack thereof, for something that big anyway.  *sheds a tear* Wants, but can't haz. :S 

Don't forget to post pics, we wanna see what you do with it!


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> Wow! The big question is: was he your favorite little brother before the gift?!


Well to be fair he IS a twin so I guess I only halfway favored him


----------



## Rigormortor

Well today the dollar store had %90 off. So I got..... 15 rubber bats, 10 rubber rats, 10 fuzzy posable spiders,
6 packs of 4 each eyeballs and 25 packs of cobwebs..... ll for $8


----------



## Guest

Pottery Barn has crow luminary string lights marked down to 9.99 a strand. Got 3 more strands.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> walmart here has the large $17.00 totes with wheels on sale for $10.00. i got 2. this is the 3rd year after halloween they have had this sale.


Awesome! Thanks for the heads-up, hallo



BlueFrog said:


> The idea of a "gym of musclebound mice" totally and completely cracks me up. I can just see one of those talking fat rats who complains about eating too much surrounded by Rocky rats working out...


That is quite the visual



Deadna said:


> My favorite little brother gave me a complete manniquin today


How nice


----------



## halloween71

FINALLY I got lucky at a 90% off at the dollar general.I ended up with 3 really cute witch's hats-9 changing pictures-1 tube of fake blook-3 packs of 4 cups-around 30-40 trick or treat bags-2packs of bubbles-1 can of hair color spray-2 sets of window clings-2black roses all for 9.00.


----------



## Ghouliet

I found a lighted black wreath today at a Pier One for just $7.00. I brought it home and added a few things. I may end up as part of a SR present next year. I think it turned out great.


----------



## Silver Spike

Oh thats gorgeous. What a wonderful find.


----------



## 22606

halloween71 said:


> FINALLY I got lucky at a 90% off at the dollar general.I ended up with 3 really cute witch's hats-9 changing pictures-1 tube of fake blook-3 packs of 4 cups-around 30-40 trick or treat bags-2packs of bubbles-1 can of hair color spray-2 sets of window clings-2black roses all for 9.00.


Excellent score, halloween71



Ghouliet said:


> I found a lighted black wreath today at a Pier One for just $7.00. I brought it home and added a few things. I may end up as part of a SR present next year. I think it turned out great.
> View attachment 104407


Looks great like that, Ghouliet


----------



## WitchDr13

Ghouliet said:


> I found a lighted black wreath today at a Pier One for just $7.00. I brought it home and added a few things. I may end up as part of a SR present next year. I think it turned out great.
> View attachment 104407


Maybe I'm stupid, but what's SR?


----------



## 22606

WitchDr13 said:


> Maybe I'm stupid, but what's SR?


No, you're not. It stands for 'Secret Reaper', a gift exchange


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween71, that is awesome
ghoul, that is a nice wreath
witch, sr is like secret santa. only before halloween we have secret reaper.


----------



## hallorenescene

haha garth, we must have answered at the same time


----------



## Nepboard

Scored another Shiatsu neck massager for a buck at salvation army. I have 14 now, I should probably stop.


----------



## BillyBones

Woo Hoo, bought a pair of ruby shoes for our Wicked/Wizard Of Oz themed party for 2012. It's not easy shopping for two holidays at the same time LOL


----------



## Bile

Foam sheets for the train layout.(dont know if other holidays are discussed here).


----------



## mickkell

I got my GR raise up vampire,MS white pumpkin with a witch on it and two LED flickering bloody candle.All work great.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Found this guy today. He doesn't dance anymore and he stops singing part way into Thriller but, his input works and his head and mouth moves and his eye light-up. So I can have his singing whatever I want as his head and mouth moves and eyes light-up. Paid $10 for him so I guess I did OK on him. Does anyone know what his cord-less mic would look like? Would it have Gemmy on it or what?


----------



## Paint It Black

Stringy Jack, I love your Frankenstein. I wouldn't care if he could sing or not! A good buy, I think.


----------



## 22606

That's funny, Stringy_Jack, but cool-looking at the same time. I like that he's got close to a straightjacket


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy jack, i agree, he is so cool.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks all I'm happy with him and also my youngest daughter (12) likes him a lot more than my head-less bride!


----------



## halloween71

I have never seen that frankie before he must be older.He does look like a gemmy product.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

halloween71 said:


> I have never seen that frankie before he must be older.He does look like a gemmy product.


Yes it is a Gemmy and I've been able to find a few videos of him on UTube by typing in singing Frankenstein. If you do the UTube thing you will see there were a couple of different sizes made, the 5 foot one I have and a smaller version which looks a lot like my big one. From what I get from the videos he did sing three songs but, as I said before mine freezes after a few seconds into it. 

I'm taking him apart today to see if there is anything I can do to get him to work better, I'll post what I find.


----------



## tlc102462

Paint It Black said:


> Stringy Jack, I love your Frankenstein. I wouldn't care if he could sing or not! A good buy, I think.


I have him - the mic is just a cordless black mic (he's put away for the season, but I'll see if I can get in my attic to check out the mic again. It's the same type mic that came with a dancing skeleton years ago (he looked like a pimp, but still really cool). That's a great buy for the Frankie - you did good grabbing him. (wish they made more fun stuff like that nowadays!)


----------



## Ghouliet

Love your Frankie. He definitely needs a skull microphone.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

tlc102462 said:


> I have him - the mic is just a cordless black mic (he's put away for the season, but I'll see if I can get in my attic to check out the mic again. It's the same type mic that came with a dancing skeleton years ago (he looked like a pimp, but still really cool). That's a great buy for the Frankie - you did good grabbing him. (wish they made more fun stuff like that nowadays!)


Thanks. I'm hoping to come across a mic that will work with him before next Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Duplicate, sorry.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Slept in and avoided all the Black Friday sales but we headed out to Tuesday Morning in the afternoon to check out a blanket we saw on their website (didn't have). Store and roads were pretty empty surprisingly. Ended up picking up this Lindberg Transparent Bull Frog model, actual size, for 6.99, so not a total wasted trip. It should make a nice addition to either my witch's cabin or mad lab area. Not only do you get a realistic 3D skelton of a large frog, but you get the innards, to go in a jar or laid out on the lab table plus a green transparent plastic 3D frog that I'm hoping to add eyes to and light up somehow for part of the display. 

Not really shopping for halloween items right now but do plan on picking up some additional sets of Philips G40 multicolored globe lights from Target then they go on sale this coming Sunday. Slowing building up an inventory of my circus lights.


----------



## hallorenescene

that frog is way cool. i like his innards are separate


----------



## jdubbya

I ordered the Toad Lord prop from Haunted Props. We're doing a witch theme as our front yard scene next year and this will be a nice filler.


----------



## hallorenescene

jdub, that toad is wicked. it will earn it's keep in your haunt


----------



## Ghouliet

Wow, I love that thing. That is such a gruesome looking toad. Are you going to put princely clothes nearby of someone's suit?


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghouliet said:


> Wow, I love that thing. That is such a gruesome looking toad. Are you going to put princely clothes nearby of someone's suit?


HAHAHA. Clever idea about the Prince's clothes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I know you were hesitant about ordering from them. Let us know how it goes. I think the one HF member who ordered the casket and had the problem had more to do with the overseas production and shipping of a larger item. But still customer service is customer service or lack there of and getting burned and loss of money is real no matter the dollar amount.

That toad is one ugly dude. Doubt you'll find a little girl wanting to kiss him!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found something I have never seen before, reflective Halloween sticker. They are marketed to be peeled off and stuck to your costume. They look pretty cool and only cost me fifty cents a pack.


----------



## BillyBones

75th Anniversary edition of Dracula for 10 bucks, Amazon.ca Woo Hoo


----------



## jdubbya

hallorenescene said:


> jdub, that toad is wicked. it will earn it's keep in your haunt


I agree. It was the best one I found so hoping it looks as nice in person.



Ghouliet said:


> Wow, I love that thing. That is such a gruesome looking toad. Are you going to put princely clothes nearby of someone's suit?


Cool idea! Might have to see if I can incorporate this!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I know you were hesitant about ordering from them. Let us know how it goes. I think the one HF member who ordered the casket and had the problem had more to do with the overseas production and shipping of a larger item. But still customer service is customer service or lack there of and getting burned and loss of money is real no matter the dollar amount.
> 
> That toad is one ugly dude. Doubt you'll find a little girl wanting to kiss him!


I was hesitant so I'm hoping all goes well. It said the item was in stock and I even sent them an email asking if the prop was available and if it looked as good as the pic. They replied saying it looked even better so fingers crossed. I'll post if there are any probems.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Slept in and avoided all the Black Friday sales but we headed out to Tuesday Morning in the afternoon to check out a blanket we saw on their website (didn't have). Store and roads were pretty empty surprisingly. Ended up picking up this Lindberg Transparent Bull Frog model, actual size, for 6.99, so not a total wasted trip. It should make a nice addition to either my witch's cabin or mad lab area. Not only do you get a realistic 3D skelton of a large frog, but you get the innards, to go in a jar or laid out on the lab table plus a green transparent plastic 3D frog that I'm hoping to add eyes to and light up somehow for part of the display.





jdubbya said:


> I ordered the Toad Lord prop from Haunted Props. We're doing a witch theme as our front yard scene next year and this will be a nice filler.


Frogs are the hot item for this upcoming year, huh? Very cool, both



Stringy_Jack said:


> I found something I have never seen before, reflective Halloween sticker. They are marketed to be peeled off and stuck to your costume. They look pretty cool and only cost me fifty cents a pack.
> View attachment 105137


Nice, SJ


----------



## jenscats5

Got a whole bunch of PVC parts from an install of a vinyl fence - SEVEN square pieces for candles & about 20 or so spindles for who knows what......Sweet!!


----------



## Deadna

jenscats5 said:


> Got a whole bunch of PVC parts from an install of a vinyl fence - SEVEN square pieces for candles & about 20 or so spindles for who knows what......Sweet!!


If you come up with an idea for the spindles please share it. I picked some up at a yardsale this year too and haven't figured out what to do with them either


----------



## tlc102462

Deadna said:


> If you come up with an idea for the spindles please share it. I picked some up at a yardsale this year too and haven't figured out what to do with them either


I saw a really cool thing they did at a SPirit store w/ a bunch of PVC piping. They put it together like an arch type structure, drillled holes in it and attached it to a fog machine. The fog came out through the holes and was pretty much directed right where it needed to be - I thought that was a great idea and plan on incorporating it somehow into next year's display. You could even lay it through a grave yard so you get an effect through the whole thing with the fog not floating away too fast maybe!!!


----------



## jenscats5

Deadna said:


> If you come up with an idea for the spindles please share it. I picked some up at a yardsale this year too and haven't figured out what to do with them either


Well so far I've used 5 of them to use as "sticks" for my Christmas lollipop display.....I like the fog machine idea!!


----------



## hallorenescene

i was to a garage sale this summer and saw spindles too. but he wanted $20.00 for them. i told him i would give $10.00. he turned me down. now i see some at goodwill, and they want $10.00, but there aren't as many as that guy had. so i still think it's to much. sometimes do you think goodwill asks way to much?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm kind of surprised at how many places still have some halloween mdse a month after halloween. Not really stores but online sites. I bought a few halloween leftovers from Improvements Catalog today, the thrashing mummy, aka the thrashing zombie aka the insane serial killer (all the same movement and soundtrack), and several of these crows that have eyes that light, on sale for 3.97. I thought they were the same birds that Big Lots has carried for the past few years, their eyes light up and fade in and out. However once I read the description of the IC crows realized that they were also sound activated to screech! The birds are pretty big too. Picked up a few that I will scatter around the yard so the bird sounds will come from different areas. I thought they were a pretty good deal and will make a nice complement to my Big Lots silent guys. Also can understand why there were $13 originally.


----------



## jdubbya

jdubbya said:


> I ordered the Toad Lord prop from Haunted Props. We're doing a witch theme as our front yard scene next year and this will be a nice filler.



The prop was delivered today. This is one big a$$ toad!! It's huge and very imposing. The pic on the website doesn't begin to imply how large it actually is! I'm really impressed with this and it will have a prominent place in our witch scene next year. I was worried it wouldn't be noticed!!

I put a water bottle next to it for scale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Holy crap! That is one imposing ugly toad!!! He is huge. I'm really glad you didn't have problems with your order. Thanks for updating us on your experience with them and love the photos of him, warts and all.


----------



## jdubbya

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Holy crap! That is one imposing ugly toad!!! He is huge. I'm really glad you didn't have problems with your order. Thanks for updating us on your experience with them and love the photos of him, warts and all.


No problems with Haunted Props. Good customer service and fast shipping. The packing job was poor though. The prop was simply sitting in the box. No packing of any type. There was a fairly good sized hole in the top corner of the box, but other than that all was good.


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm kind of surprised at how many places still have some halloween mdse a month after halloween. Not really stores but online sites. I bought a few halloween leftovers from Improvements Catalog today, the thrashing mummy, aka the thrashing zombie aka the insane serial killer (all the same movement and soundtrack), and several of these crows that have eyes that light, on sale for 3.97. I thought they were the same birds that Big Lots has carried for the past few years, their eyes light up and fade in and out. However once I read the description of the IC crows realized that they were also sound activated to screech! The birds are pretty big too. Picked up a few that I will scatter around the yard so the bird sounds will come from different areas. I thought they were a pretty good deal and will make a nice complement to my Big Lots silent guys. Also can understand why there were $13 originally.


Thanks for pointing out those crows I ordered five.They will fit into my haunted mansion theme.


----------



## halloween71

jdubbya said:


> The prop was delivered today. This is one big a$$ toad!! It's huge and very imposing. The pic on the website doesn't begin to imply how large it actually is! I'm really impressed with this and it will have a prominent place in our witch scene next year. I was worried it wouldn't be noticed!!
> 
> I put a water bottle next to it for scale.


That thing is huge.Glad you had good service from haunted props.I didn't have any problems when I ordered from them either.


----------



## Xane

When I was in Joann for Black Friday they had all the leftover Halloween stuff at 75% off. They didn't have much, but I finally gave in and got the "tombstone" and "haunted house" silicone trays even though they look more like blocks that wouldn't convey the shape too well (I usually use them to make ice cubes). Pretty much the *only* retail store that still has Halloween merchandise, not even Michaels had anything in their clearance aisles, while they had some things from 2010 (mostly the Martha Stewart scrapbooking supplies) sitting there all year long.


----------



## hallorenescene

that toad is huge. he is so ugly who could pass him up. nice score


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Just had to buy this at Barnes and Noble, it's a hard bound copy of some of the best in Mad's horror spoofs.


----------



## 22606

The toad looks great, jdubbya. I know that some props appear _so_ much better in the marketing pics, but he's really cool in 'person'. Nice score

Neat, Stringy_Jack


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, do they even make mad anymore? i loved that and cracked. somewhere i have a few issues.


----------



## zombiehorror

Had these since some time in the 90's but was recently digging thru a box and found them. Wish I knew the maker/artist but there is nothing printed on them, I do recall they came on a sheet that you had to punch them out of and then assemble them.





































These were also in the box;



















These were part of Calvin Corpse (the first one pictured) and the Cryptville Characters a short lived product line by James Groman from the 90's. The series had several other products; dolls, masks, inflatable yard decorations and was even going to be a proposed Halloween special but went nowhere according to James Groman once Nightmare Before Christmas came out. He states that The Cryptville Characters were looked at as Nightmare Before Christmas clones instead of as a new concept.


----------



## geyser463

Got a really old rusty lantern from a yard sale so to speak at a craft fair thats opening tomorrow, its really cool. Will post a pic when i get to a computer.


----------



## 22606

I've never seen standups like those in the first few pics, zombiehorror. They are great!

Sounds like a good snag, geyser463


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> oh my gosh, do they even make mad anymore? i loved that and cracked. somewhere i have a few issues.


Yes they do but you can only find them in select places and I pick one up every one in a while. When I saw this for $19.95 and it had a lot of classic and modern horror in it I had to add it to my collection.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Lookie what Ghouliet & I found at an antique store.


----------



## Paint It Black

LOOOVE the rat! Today I found a metal bird cage, and some "clownish" striped blouses and striped knee socks at the resale shop. I also bought the 28" doll at CVS to make into a clown or witch.


----------



## osenator

I scored some amazing movies tonight!
Sadly, One of my fav place to get dvds, is closing and many movies are 2 for 1. 

-Adele Blanc-Sec (based on a Belguim comicbook, like a female Sherlock Holmes in the 1920s)
-Blood Creek
-Atttack the Block (British, with th fat guy from Shawn of the dead)
-Stake Land (american, I think) (vampire movie)
-The Shrine (British I think)
-Wakewood (British, this one look amazing!)
-I saw the Devil (Amazing Korean horror, seen it already 3 times!)
-Dead Snow (Norwegen Natzie zombies!)
-Troll Hunter (Norwegen Trolls movie!)
-Harpoon (I think another Norwegen movie!)
They had a lot more horror too, I had like 20 dvds in my hands, but my budget is thight. I tried to grabbed the ones I will like the most.


----------



## hallorenescene

lil ghoul, nice score. rats rock

paint it black, your doll sonds cool. i make 36 inch dolls.


----------



## osenator

I went again, grabbed all the horrors that look good to me. I don't think I'll need to buy any DVDs for a lllonng time.

Don't look up
Predators
Tucker & Dale VS Evil
Saw, last chapter
I spit on your grave, new version
Wrong Turn 4
Roadkill
The Gathering
Night of the Demons (new remake)
CHAWZ
Case 39


----------



## jdubbya

My shipment of adjustable spider joints came today from member Diabolik. His company is Spider Hill Prop Works. These joints are great and let you fully articulate pvc figures.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Jdubbya, I've seen those before and I have a question about them. Do they have a smooth surface in the joint, or are they toothed to lock them in place when compressed by the bolt? eg: Would it be possible to use it as a movable joint for an animated application?


----------



## jdubbya

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Jdubbya, I've seen those before and I have a question about them. Do they have a smooth surface in the joint, or are they toothed to lock them in place when compressed by the bolt? eg: Would it be possible to use it as a movable joint for an animated application?


It's a smooth surface. There is a thin rubber or neoprene gasket between the two pieces and the movement is very smooth. My guess is that it could work as a moving joint if you could regulate the range of motion so that it didn't exceed the allowable movement of the joint.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

jdubbya said:


> It's a smooth surface. There is a thin rubber or neoprene gasket between the two pieces and the movement is very smooth. My guess is that it could work as a moving joint if you could regulate the range of motion so that it didn't exceed the allowable movement of the joint.


Good to know, thanks for the info! I have a great idea for those, since that is the case. When I button up some of my current projects, I'll be sure to share once I work out the bugs.


----------



## jdubbya

You might also want to check with Diabolik, who owns the company that sells them. I'm sure he could answer the question as well and tell you if the joints weren't suitable! I'll be interested to see what you do with them!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Aye, I intend to do exactly that. I'll be ordering some regardless in a month or so in any case, as they'll be a time saver over the way I'd been making armatures in the past. Thanks for the suggestions, and I'm honored by the request sir!


----------



## Halstaff

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Jdubbya, I've seen those before and I have a question about them. Do they have a smooth surface in the joint, or are they toothed to lock them in place when compressed by the bolt? eg: Would it be possible to use it as a movable joint for an animated application?


Here's one of the animated projects I did with mine - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUYejxlx9XE


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Halstaff said:


> Here's one of the animated projects I did with mine - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUYejxlx9XE


 Great minds think alike it seems! I have one addendum to make to that. See what you think about this. 

Think, continuous rotation servo affixed to the shoulder cross bar. Machine out the center of a spur gear to fit the o.d. of the joint, and cut a slice out of a spur gear to approximately 1/2 - 3/4's +/-, dependent on the range of movement desired. Fab some small aluminum brackets to reinforce the spur. Attach the spur gear to the joint to take advantage of the possible moving point where the slots are used (now as a pivot point) to attach the shoulder joint to the arm. 

The same could be done on the upper arm attachment to the elbow joint, giving an additional axis of movement (rotating the forearm) that is missing from most (all?) animatronics.


----------



## zacharybinx

I got a Blucky free on craigslist this morning. That brings me up to 9.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Improvements Catalog Items*

My order from Improvements Catalog arrived today, Thrashing Mummy from Tekky Toys and Motion Sensored crows with crowing sounds. Very pleased. The crows are big and a great buy. I want to pick up the optional A/C adapter for the mummy instead of using batteries (can be ordered directly from Tekky). Improvements Cat. has a holiday discount right now for 20% off (wed 12/7 - fri 12/9) which would apply to their halloween mdse also, and it doesn't look like there's a minimum purchase requirement either. Check their website's home page for the Code. BTW after Friday the discount off goes down to 15% and then 10%. Too late to set up the crows to get a video of them but will try tomorrow.

Update: the crow is sold out now.


----------



## 22606

Thanks, GoS. I ordered a couple of the spiderweb shepherd hooks (were $20 each, but are now $3), the set (solar light with hook, which went from $50 down to $19), and a 'Beware' fiber optic tombstone (originally $50, but now $14). It was nice to be able to save even more... The site is www.improvementscatalog.com, if anyone wants to check it out


----------



## hallorenescene

they are cool garth. they will look awesome halloween night


----------



## 22606

Thank you, hallo. I've got Halloween OCD, I swear... At least all of the things have been on sale


Recent purchases:

Dollar Tree (gift box and bell garland with filigree design)









Garden Ridge (Xmas tins)









Marshalls (storage chest by Sheffield Home, $18)


















Jewelry (first three bought off eBay and last from JC Penney)


----------



## sambone

*moon*

I bought a discovery kids moon from rite aid 50% off of 12.99, so only 7 bucks with tax.
Gonna try it on a wall to enhance a halloween display. I will update the forum on how it looks. It is about 12 inches diameter, has a remote, and cycles through 6 lunar phases


----------



## BillyBones

Woo Hoo, The Wicked Witch of the West is here for Christmas


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sambone said:


> I bought a discovery kids moon from rite aid 50% off of 12.99, so only 7 bucks with tax.Gonna try it on a wall to enhance a halloween display. I will update the forum on how it looks. It is about 12 inches radius, has a remote, and cycles through 6 lunar phases



Sambone, that Discovery Kids Moon was a GREAT price! I bought a similar Uncle Milton Moon in My Room version earlier in the year and probably got mine on sale for a bit more than the $12.99 price (retail is about double or more of that), and clearly more than the $7 price. Was this a clearance item just in your store or do you think others will find it for that price in their RiteAid location? I bought mine to use as a background piece and figure I'll hang it on our fence in the cemetary or use in a werewolf scene (full moon phase of course!). Nice find.

BTW if people don't live near a RiteAid and are looking for a moon, JCPenneys has it on sale online right now, probably for xmas, for 9.99, so still a pretty good deal.


----------



## sambone

The rite aids have all kids toys 50%off, they had 4 of these moons, it works great and looks pretty cool, not totally amazing, but you can surely tell that it is a moon, my kids have been playing with it since i put it on the wall, they keep hitting the remote going through the phases


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cool, thanks for the info and heads up. If I get to do a haunt this year using our full yard, having a second one at this price might be worth doing? A second moon might come in handy to set the mood in both the front and backyard haunt areas. Hmmm.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, you got some nice buys. how big is that chest? that is georgous. what will you use it for? did you buy 2 crosses, one silver and one gold? very pretty. a tooth necklace holds a special place in my heart. my first hubby would never buy me gifts or trinkets. we went to the fair and he played a game and won. of all the things he could have picked, he picked a tooth necklace for me. i wore it always. when i was pregnant with my daughter, we were at a bar, and i was getting sick. i went in the bathroom and took off my necklace so i wouldn't get it messy. i layed it on the mirror shelf. after i cleaned up and left, i forgot my necklace. about 10 minutes later i remembered and went back in the bathroom, but it was gone. i have never found another like it, so i just buy ones now and then in memory of my hubby and the one he bought me. i have about 6 or 7 tooth necklaces.
billy, that is a very nice ornament. i love the wizard of oz.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, you got some nice buys. how big is that chest? that is georgous. what will you use it for? did you buy 2 crosses, one silver and one gold? very pretty. a tooth necklace holds a special place in my heart. my first hubby would never buy me gifts or trinkets. we went to the fair and he played a game and won. of all the things he could have picked, he picked a tooth necklace for me. i wore it always. when i was pregnant with my daughter, we were at a bar, and i was getting sick. i went in the bathroom and took off my necklace so i wouldn't get it messy. i layed it on the mirror shelf. after i cleaned up and left, i forgot my necklace. about 10 minutes later i remembered and went back in the bathroom, but it was gone. i have never found another like it, so i just buy ones now and then in memory of my hubby and the one he bought me. i have about 6 or 7 tooth necklaces.
> billy, that is a very nive ornament. i love the wizard of oz.


Thank you very much, hallo. The chest is good size, 14" x 19" (with 7.25" depth). I'm still not sure what it's going to be used for, but I couldn't pass it up for the price... No, that's the same silver cross, just the one pic had no flash so the detail would be more visible, and the coloring looks different because of that.

Sorry about what happened with your necklace

BillyBones, nice ornament


----------



## Deadna

I found a 1998 Readers Digest Tricks and Treats The Ultimate Halloween Book for .25 at a thrift store. I'm surprised that nearly everything in there was new to me. They used the white rough styrofoam for tombstones back then and they didn't look half bad!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey Sambone, thanks for the heads up on the moon at RiteAid. Hubby had bought some batteries from there during the week and got a $2 off reward coupon to use and so I was able to get a Discovery Moon for basically $5 on sale with my RiteAid card. Too good to pass up. Thanks for the heads up. They had a few of them on the shelf like at your location. Never would have thought to look there for something like this. Today is the last day of the 50% off kids toy sale I think.

BTW I think the most noticeable difference between the Discovery Kids version and the Uncle Milton version is that the Discovery has 6 phases of the moon, whereas Uncle Milton has 12 phases. Also the Uncle Milton moon face is more detailed and closer to reality as well but for a halloween lit moon as a background effect, the Discovery Kids version will do fine. My previous moon is an Uncle Milton version and does list for more than the Discovery one. If you guys are thinking of buying one in the future, weigh the differences for your needs.

These pharmacy rewards cards have come in handy for halloween shopping. i have a CVS one and a RiteAid one. Kicking myself for not getting a Walgreens one given I bought a few skellies, candelabra, green string lights, a few masks and assorted misc sale items like the nice resin 2-version skulls from them this past halloween. I should do that before I spend any more money there. Until coming on HF I don't think I would have thought much about halloween shopping at these type of stores.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool find deadna. and a wonderful price
ghost of spookie, you always give good advice and give the coolest heads up.


----------



## sambone

GoS, glad to here you got the moon, i changed my original post, should have said the moon was 12 inches diameter, not radius, keep us posted on how you use it


----------



## halloween71

I got these for my christmas themed tree as well as some others in my Halloween Christmas tree album.


----------



## 22606

Those are great, halloween71


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween 71, those are all of them cool. you're tree is going to look great


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Just ordered this tonight from Buycostumes. Got 30% off and free shipping! Cant go wrong with that!







She is animated and her head spins to her back! Cant wait to use her for next Halloween!


----------



## hallorenescene

great pumpkin, she is very scary. very cool


----------



## 22606

Nice score, Its the Great Pumpkin


----------



## mickkell

I just ordered a moon from JCP for 9.99.thanks for the heads up.I was on the fence about an iZombie moon but I think this will do.


----------



## halloween71

What is the moon you ordered?


----------



## mickkell

I ordered the Discovery Moon,its on JCPenneys site for 9.99


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice score, Its the Great Pumpkin


Thanks! I just thought she looked so creepy and couldn't pass her up. When her head reaches her back she says "Expecting someone else?" Then she giggles like crazy! LOL!


----------



## osenator

Its the Great Pumpkin, I seen this prop in action, and it's a great prop! (almost got it myself last Halloween)


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

osenator said:


> Its the Great Pumpkin, I seen this prop in action, and it's a great prop! (almost got it myself last Halloween)


Ill shoot a video of her in action once she comes. She is battery operated too so that's always a big plus for me. Hey I got 30 dollars off her and free shipping so I was sold! I was going to buy her after Christmas but when I saw what Buycostumes was offering I grabbed it!


----------



## halloween71

mickkell said:


> I ordered the Discovery Moon,its on JCPenneys site for 9.99


That looks cool.How big is the projection?


----------



## 22606

These posters with art by Joseph Vargo were Christmas gifts from a fellow forum member. I just picked up the frames at The Christmas Tree Shoppe today, so that counts, right?


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, those are way cool. they are so you. i love them. what a nice forum friend you have.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Those Are Absolutely Stunning! Love the frames you selected for them Garth, I agree with Hallo, they are totally You! I'm sure your forum friend is totally stoked that you enjoy them...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Garth! Those are so beautiful! Nice choice of frames too.
Last night - we scored a bundle of toss-away bargains at our neighborhood "Curbie"!! I can't believe what people throw away nowadays! If I had a pick-up truck, I would soooo be out there doing my part for the environment, saving the landfill and my wallet! Got bags of glow-in-the-dark spider webs, a skelly head and torso and a few other little Halloween trinkets. Maybe the family did some clean out to make way for all the Christmas goodies Santa brought? I guess their loss is my gain! Now...uh ...yes well ...where will I put all this new stuff? *


----------



## 22606

Thank you all for the compliments Yes, _definitely_ my style... and she's a sweetie

Sounds like a nice score, HSB. Now, good luck finding room for it all (trust me, I know what that's like)


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

This week I got a lightly used tabletop drillpress and a Craftsman cabinet-style tool box for the grand total of.....FREE !  I've been contemplating getting a drillpress, so I went to the small engine mechanic at my work to see what she recommended. She said "I have one I hardly ever use...you can have it." When I went to pick it up, it was sitting on the tool cabinet..she said If I could have that too, if I wanted it. These aren't exactly Halloween per se, but their primary use will be for prop building.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice scores pumpkin. and they sound halloween related to me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Should we start a new thread for this for this year? I setup a new yearly shopping thread and asked Larry to close the old one to make it easier to distinguish what things are in the store this year. Not sure how people feel about this thread though.


----------



## Gatordave

I found this for $20 at the thrift store today. It seems to be porcelain. Not sure what to do with it. My thought is to put it on a fake stone column and marblize it. I would love to do something similar to the Disney projection, but have never tried something like that. I welcome any ideas??!!


----------



## witchymom

i did not find it, and i did not buy it - but my bestest friend in the whole wide world gave them to me as an early bday present! Old Navy halloween print PJ bottoms!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

gator, that is an awesome prop. nice price. i bet you'll think of lots of uses for that prop
witchy, very cool....the pj's and the friend


----------



## 22606

Very cool, Gatordave and witchymom.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Just got this in tonight! Its a Birthday gift from my husband. It moon and the pumpkins light up! Love it!!!
DANBURY MINT PEANUTS WELCOME THE GREAT PUMPKIN CHARLIE BROWN...LIGHTED


----------



## sumrtym

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Just got this in tonight! Its a Birthday gift from my husband. It moon and the pumpkins light up! Love it!!!
> DANBURY MINT PEANUTS WELCOME THE GREAT PUMPKIN CHARLIE BROWN...LIGHTED


It's never too early to start planning for Christmas tell him...
http://www.danburymint.com/Collecti...pkin--Charlie-Brown--Sculpture_3044-0010.aspx


----------



## Kymmm

I love seeing the things people come across throughout the year.  I went to a garage sale today and this is what I found for 30 bucks.


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, nice score. lots of goodies there


----------



## 22606

Kymmm said:


> I went to a garage sale today and this is what I found for 30 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 107039


Gargoyles!! I...see..._gargoyles_!! Is that half-leg standing on its tiptoes?! A ballerina, even in death Nice score, Kymmm


----------



## Kymmm

Garthgoyle said:


> Gargoyles!! I...see..._gargoyles_!! Is that half-leg standing on its tiptoes?! A ballerina, even in death Nice score, Kymmm


lol.. it does look like a ballerina in that pic! ha ha.. Yes, the gargoyles were the first thing that grabbed my attention  Here's a few close-ups of the items.


----------



## osenator

nice score! Love the rats!


----------



## cbhaunt

Hi all, starting to post more rather than lurking all the time, so here is what Ive purchased this past week!

small lunger
2 zombified real tuxedos that were used in the movie Poseidon
a ghostly pirate costume
a morbid doctor costume
a naughty morbid nurse costume
a throwback to 50's nurse costume
a few scene setters
a 3 tombstone with gargoyle faces on them and pipes coming from the back of their mouths that go to a fog machine.
a 3in1 foam cutting/engraving/sculpting hot wire kit
a few bottles of this powder that you mix with water and put on your tombstones to waterproof them

pretty good start for me this year I think. take out the foam cutting kit and the lunger, the rest got for the price of the ghostly pirate costume at normal price!! had to suckitup to pay full price for the lunger but it'd be nice to have a real mechanism around here.


----------



## boobear

I just came back from New Orleans and got myself a very cool looking voodoo doll! I'm so pleased!


----------



## Kymmm

Sounds like you have had a busy week cbhaunt! 
I would love to see your voodoo doll boobear.


----------



## 22606

cbhaunt said:


> Hi all, starting to post more rather than lurking all the time, so here is what Ive purchased this past week!
> 
> small lunger
> 2 zombified real tuxedos that were used in the movie Poseidon
> a ghostly pirate costume
> a morbid doctor costume
> a naughty morbid nurse costume
> a throwback to 50's nurse costume
> a few scene setters
> a 3 tombstone with gargoyle faces on them and pipes coming from the back of their mouths that go to a fog machine.
> a 3in1 foam cutting/engraving/sculpting hot wire kit
> a few bottles of this powder that you mix with water and put on your tombstones to waterproof them
> 
> pretty good start for me this year I think. take out the foam cutting kit and the lunger, the rest got for the price of the ghostly pirate costume at normal price!! had to suckitup to pay full price for the lunger but it'd be nice to have a real mechanism around here.


Nice to see you posting, cbhaunt. Sounds like you made out well I have the gargoyle-faced tombstones, so I _know_ that those are great I may also have the doctor costume that you mentioned, if it's black vinyl and has chains hanging...



Kymmm said:


> I would love to see your voodoo doll boobear.


As would I


----------



## hallorenescene

boobear make that 3 of us. i'd like to see the voodoo doll as well.
cb, i'd say you made out good. wow


----------



## boobear

This is the Harlequin doll. Got it for $12.00. The tag attached to it said, "This is our interpretation of one of the oldest styles of New Orleans Voodoo dolls. It is half black and half white to symbolize balance. When life gets chaotic and you feel forces are working against you, meditate with the Harlequin to restore balance and peace in your home life."
They do have a website and they have a ton of dolls if you're interested but some of them are kinda' expensive. voodooshop.com
I really liked this one because it was inexpensive and small, but also because I have a thing for duality so it really appealed to me.


----------



## Terror Tom

I picked up these tea lights at Kroger's on sale for 50% off. They were $7.99 after the discount.










I picked up these weather gauges for $2. Thought I could use them in the mad scientist lab.










I got this chandlier for $5 at the local thrift store. I'm thinking about using it for a free standing candelabra.


----------



## Kymmm

That voodoo doll is cute. Thanks for sharing the picture. 
Those are some great finds Tom! The weather gauges should look nice and I'd love to see the chandelier when you get done with it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Sweet Boobear, I'd hang it from the rearview in the car. 



Terror Tom said:


> I got this chandlier for $5 at the local thrift store. I'm thinking about using it for a free standing candelabra.


Highly recommended, do it!  I made mine a couple of years ago with nothing more than a salvaged chandelier, a stick ea. of 1 1/2" & 3/4" I.D. pvc, a can of $.99 flat black, a foam skull, and some wood that I cut 3 S-shaped scrolls to use as the legs out of. Oh, and a bunch of flicker bulbs I'd picked up on clearance.


----------



## 22606

I really like your voodoo doll, boobear

Terror Tom, nice scores. I noticed those lights at Kroger the other week and _had_ to pick them up for that price


----------



## hallorenescene

boobear, that is an adorable one. abot the cutist i've ever seen
terror, nice finds. those gauges will be perfect in a lab. they might be good on a ship as well.


----------



## 22606

My latest gargoyle just arrived today He is from Design Toscano and costs about $13, if anyone is curious.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Oooooh, NICE! I like!


----------



## Si-cotik

Nice, Garth!!!


----------



## 22606

Thank you both


----------



## hallorenescene

very nice gath. i like his mouth.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Love those gargoyle lips Garth! Really nice goyle. Looks like he will keep you safe ...*


----------



## kallie

Kymmm said:


> I love seeing the things people come across throughout the year.  I went to a garage sale today and this is what I found for 30 bucks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 107039


Hamazing! I'm looking forward to yard sale season! We don't have them all year here cause it gets really cold and sometimes snowy.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

I know I had posted before about this but i did not know the picture never showed up. My husband got this little gem for my birthday. I have been looking for this for a long time. The pumpkins all light up and so does the moon. Love it! here are a few pics! Its the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> very nice gath. i like his mouth.





HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Love those gargoyle lips Garth! Really nice goyle. Looks like he will keep you safe ...*


Thanks, hallo and HSB. 



Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> I know I had posted before about this but i did not know the picture never showed up. My husband got this little gem for my birthday. I have been looking for this for a long time. The pumpkins all light up and so does the moon. Love it! here are a few pics! Its the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown!


That is really cool, Its the Great Pumpkin


----------



## halloween71

Garthgoyle said:


> My latest gargoyle just arrived today He is from Design Toscano and costs about $13, if anyone is curious.


Love him!!!!


----------



## halloween71

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> I know I had posted before about this but i did not know the picture never showed up. My husband got this little gem for my birthday. I have been looking for this for a long time. The pumpkins all light up and so does the moon. Love it! here are a few pics! Its the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown!


That is so cute.


----------



## 22606

halloween71 said:


> Love him!!!!


Thank you very much, halloween71

I bought some chocolate candy bars today. Pictures wanted?


----------



## hallorenescene

it's a great pumpkin, that is a really cool great pumpkin. all the little charaters are adorable


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Thanks guys! Its from the Danbury Mint !


----------



## 22606

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Thanks guys! Its from the Danbury Mint !


In other words, it wasn't cheap

I just noticed that the one Woodstock is dressed to match Snoopy's "Red Baron" character. How cool is that?!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

WOW I so love that Charlie Brown piece.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Garthgoyle said:


> In other words, it wasn't cheap
> 
> I just noticed that the one Woodstock is dressed to match Snoopy's "Red Baron" character. How cool is that?!


LOL! Oh yeah it was expensive!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Stringy_Jack said:


> WOW I so love that Charlie Brown piece.


Thanks!


----------



## mementomori

I can't believe I found this yesterday at a local thrift store for only $4.99. They sell on ebay for much more.


----------



## 22606

Great find, mementomori


----------



## hallorenescene

memento, i have 2 striking snakes, 1 has a mouse in his mouth, the other is like yours. no matter how many times that baby strikes, it always makes me jump. i think he is a good price, and a fun piece


----------



## Kymmm

That snake is a great prop! Nice find!


----------



## Deadna

One forum member hides his striking snake next to the toilet during his party every year. It never fails to scare but I bet he has alot of clean up to deal with


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Deadna said:


> One forum member hides his striking snake next to the toilet during his party every year. It never fails to scare but I bet he has alot of clean up to deal with


Oh, now that is just foul. Funny as hell, but eeeww! Lol!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Target online has the hanging mummy prop they sell in stores on sale for $10.50 (normally $30) and a 22.5" resin tombstone for $7. I couldn't resist, since I had looked at the mummy several times in stores this past year, so I picked up both. Shipping for both was only $6, so I was happy with the splurge all together.

Link: http://www.target.com/c/party-supplies-holidays-halloween-outdoor-decorations/-/N-5xt2d


----------



## Silver Spike

Snagged this off of ebay yesterday. It's pretty much all there except for the top half of the skull, which I can knock a replacement together later down the line. It just needs assembling. It had been used as part of an art installation and so was sold off cheap. I manage to get it for only £20, which for over here a good deal even in this state. 










I'd forgotton how heavy these type of skeletons are. It nearly killed me lugging the damn thing home on public ransport.


----------



## 22606

Pretty cool, Silver Spike. Nice find


----------



## Silver Spike

Thank you. It's my first full sized Skelly.


----------



## hallorenescene

very cool skelly. even without the skull top.


----------



## halloween71

Silver Spike said:


> Snagged this off of ebay yesterday. It's pretty much all there except for the top half of the skull, which I can knock a replacement together later down the line. It just needs assembling. It had been used as part of an art installation and so was sold off cheap. I manage to get it for only £20, which for over here a good deal even in this state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd forgotton how heavy these type of skeletons are. It nearly killed me lugging the damn thing home on public ransport.


Cool find!Those suckers are heavy.


----------



## Silver Spike

God aen't they just. I think I nearly strained something getting it all back.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Talking Animated Security Camera prop*

The other day I ordered a few masks and this talking animated security camera from TYNKE. My order shipped so I'm kind of anxious to get the camera and see it in operation. There are other cameras out there that are about half this price and simply get motioned triggered to move back and forth 20 degrees. I'm hoping the talking animated camera will be worth the extra dollars. I'm planning on adding this camera to my zombie-overrunned-military base theme and will probably pick up a few of the cheaper cameras for other locations within the base. Might keep a few props safer too from the younger kids but that's not my purpose in buying it.

Has anyone per chance bought one of these already and can offer some feedback? No video on TYNKE's site showing it in action nor any reviews. Didn't see anything during a YouTube search either. I'm hoping I like the voice and what it says. I won't get it for maybe up to 2 weeks, hoping sooner.


----------



## halloween71

Silver Spike said:


> God aen't they just. I think I nearly strained something getting it all back.


Mine scratch's the heck out of me.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, that is an awesome price on those cameras. i've never seen talking ones before


----------



## sumrtym

Used the $5 off $5 coupon at Michael's to pick up 8 oz of white sculpey III for less than $4. I'll be looking for tips working with it sometime as I've never used it before. I'm somewhat afraid of the results as the last thing I made with clay was an elephant as a kid that people think is a dinosaur.  Plans so far include some teeth for a planned paper mache witch face and trying my hand at a few of those small pumpkins like Pumpkinrot's Mrs. makes. Figured the coupon made it feasible to play around with it at a lower cost.


----------



## hallorenescene

good luck sumrtym. i think playing around with sculpey will be fun


----------



## sumrtym

Was doing a chocolate crawl this morning (area downtown business put out free chocolates, discount coupons, giveaway drawings, etc), and hit Joanne's and Michael's stores on the way home to use the $5 off $5 Michael's coupons. Added today some Celluclay, 4 bottles acrylic paints, 3 sculpey tools, and a set of those Halloween stamps you add to an acrylic block when ready to use and then stick back in package to store smaller. Fell in love with one stamp out of the set that had about 6 on it (not in front of me at moment) and only cost me $1.08. Adding together with the 8 oz of sculpey III I got yesterday, I ended up netting all of this for less than $12 total. Cheap prop making supplies.

BTW, I brought a bunch of the chocolate that was actually packaged home. I feel like I played trick or treat all day, and after all the chocolate I don't think I'll be eating any of that I brought back anytime soon. 

EDIT: Found a picture of the clear stamps. It's the witch one I really wanted. If you can't tell well, the trail behind her has besides stars, jack o'lanterns, skulls, bats, and a spider mixed into it.


----------



## hallorenescene

sum, those stamps are awesome.


----------



## sumrtym

hallorenescene said:


> sum, those stamps are awesome.


They don't carry this set, but if they had, I would have jumped on it instead. It has the same witch, but I love all the rest of them on it as well.


----------



## hallorenescene

those are cool stamps too, but i think i like the one you got better. as i'm looking at the witch you like, i seem to remember madame hooch used that design for her tatoo.


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> They don't carry this set, but if they had, I would have jumped on it instead. It has the same witch, but I love all the rest of them on it as well.
> View attachment 108205


Really, I'm not sure which I like more, as both sets are great. Nice score, sumrtym


----------



## 22606

My newest towel set. The matching pieces are from Walmart, and the washcloth is from Target (closest match I could find).


----------



## hallorenescene

very cool garth. the stripes make it a very interesting set


----------



## 22606

Thank you, hallo


----------



## spiderqueen

I actually really like those towels! I'll have to look at Walmart for them. I'm disappointed with how the washcloth matches.  But it _does_ look like it would match some towels I already have.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> I know I had posted before about this but i did not know the picture never showed up. My husband got this little gem for my birthday. I have been looking for this for a long time. The pumpkins all light up and so does the moon. Love it! here are a few pics! Its the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown!


Hey guys if anyone is looking for one of these its on ebay. 1 person is bidding on it for 49 bucks! Just type in peanuts Halloween and scroll down the page.


----------



## 22606

spiderqueen said:


> I actually really like those towels! I'll have to look at Walmart for them. I'm disappointed with how the washcloth matches.  But it _does_ look like it would match some towels I already have.


Thanks, spiderqueen. Well, your highness, _I_ happen to think that the washcloth goes with the set pretty well, all things considered


----------



## osenator

I got this at HALLMARK, at 50% off, paid only 8$, brand new, speaks when open, many saying from an Halloween witch. Love it!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ I'll give ya $12, plus shipping for it


----------



## 22606

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> ^ I'll give ya $12, plus shipping for it


Yeah, good luck with that

That spell book is cool. Nice find, osenator


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, that book is awesome. i loved the show. nice price there.


----------



## jamessmith

Happy to gain the information about this.Thanks you for such good information.


----------



## Kitty

I pre-ordered the Dark Shadows Complete Originial Series dvds at Amazon.con for $419.99 will be released on April 10, 2012.

The 32 individual collections are half off at http://darkshadowsnews.blogspot.com/2011/01/half-price-dvd-sale.html.


----------



## Trick R Treat

4 halloween drinking glasses with jack-o-lanterns on them, 2 little haunted tower statue things that have little ghosts & pumpkins & a metal pole with a glass jackolantern on top of it that your supossed to stick in your yard & put a candle in it, new with tags. $8 + tax at the good will for everything.


----------



## hallorenescene

tot, your goodwill charges tax?


----------



## Trick R Treat

I thouht mine did, I rememeber paying a odd amount even though the stuff I bought added up to a even number.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Yes, Goodwill changes tax on some items. Mine does at least.


----------



## hallorenescene

our goodwill charges no tax. i wonder how yours taxes for some things and not for others. interesting


----------



## Trick R Treat

Maybe they tax decorative items but not clothes? Im not sure how it works.


----------



## Tannasgach

I don't know how you haunters find all these cheap mannequins. Every since I bought my witch mask on Halloween clearance 2010 I've been searching Craig's List, thrift shops, yard sales, etc and have yet to find one. There's quite a few on ebay but then s&h is around $50. I usually stuff my figures with beach towels and pool noodles but I wanted a standing witch. I was going to try to build a pvc frame this year but never having build anything more than a sand castle, I was a little intimated. Then....I found this beauty on ebay for $99 free shipping: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170777280486?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648 Still not cheap but what sold me is the way her hand is posed - perfect for holding a cauldron stirring stick.

No more slumpy witch!









Now how do I tell my husband..............


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Tannasgach, If you want to make a inexpensive free standing witch for your display use a tomato cage. I have had good success making mine with one. Just sit it down points up and use a pool noddle for her spine, just make sure to put the pointed ends through the pool noddle and duct tape another pool noodle about 6 inches or so from the top of the "spine". Then I added a round plastic table cloth for the skirt and a rectangle for the top of her dress. Fill it out with plastic bags fill with bags or newspaper to you reach desired shape and duct tape it in place. Then add a styrofoam wig head with a mask over the end of the ''spine" fix in place and add a black rectangle plastic tablecloth for a cape and a witch hat and you got your self a free standing witch that is light weight enough to move where ever you want in your display. Hope this helps you out! :


----------



## 22606

Tannasgach said:


> I don't know how you haunters find all these cheap mannequins. Every since I bought my witch mask on Halloween clearance 2010 I've been searching Craig's List, thrift shops, yard sales, etc and have yet to find one. Then....I found this beauty on ebay for $99 free shipping: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170777280486?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648 Still not cheap but what sold me is the way her hand is posed - perfect for holding a cauldron stirring stick.


Just know that you're not alone That witch is really cool


----------



## Tannasgach

^ lol thanks Garthgoyle, the gals on the _Witches Tea Party_ thread says she looks like a 'saucy old broad' but this year she'll be svelte and styling. 

Spooky Girl, thanks for the info; I've seen the tomato frame made on the forum before and I have all those items in the garage.....hmmm...may need more witch masks...

So...when hubby got up today I asked him if I could buy a mannequin. I got the one raised eyebrow look so I told him a woman on the HF was selling three mannequins for $50 each and no s&h charges because she can mail them through her work.  Now, I'm always honest with my husband _except_ when it comes to Halloween buying but I'm only looking out for his health. He has high blood pressure and I don't want him stroking out on me which is exactly what would happen if he ever found out how much I spend on my Halloween "hobby". I told him it could be my Valentine's Day present so he said, "I guess so". Whew! Saved me the trouble of having to say, "I already bought her".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The other day I ordered a few masks and this talking animated security camera from TYNKE. My order shipped so I'm kind of anxious to get the camera and see it in operation. There are other cameras out there that are about half this price and simply get motioned triggered to move back and forth 20 degrees. I'm hoping the talking animated camera will be worth the extra dollars. I'm planning on adding this camera to my zombie-overrunned-military base theme and will probably pick up a few of the cheaper cameras for other locations within the base. Might keep a few props safer too from the younger kids but that's not my purpose in buying it.
> 
> Has anyone per chance bought one of these already and can offer some feedback? No video on TYNKE's site showing it in action nor any reviews. Didn't see anything during a YouTube search either. I'm hoping I like the voice and what it says. I won't get it for maybe up to 2 weeks, hoping sooner.



The camera and masks arrived a few days ago and I finally got around to taking a video of the security camera in action. Will update this post later today with it once I get it uploaded. The triggering and swiveling action is pretty good. I have it set up in our upstairs hallway and keep triggering it when I walk past it and my body breaks the light coming from the natural light in the bedrooms on that floor. It's kind of an overcast day too. For use with my "base" haunt, the audio could be a bit better (more gruff and more military sounding) but it's not horrible for the situation and overall I'm happy with the purchase.

Here's the announcement it makes while a siren goes off at the beginning: 

"Intruder Alert! Intruder Alert! You have entered a No Trespassing Zone. Leave the room immediately. Make NO sudden movements. Please touch nothing. Vacate immediately! Repeat Vacate immediately! Your every move is being monitored."


Update: Here's a link to the Prop post with the video of it in action that I finally uploaded: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...talking-fake-security-camera.html#post1240992


----------



## hallorenescene

tanna, that is a nice mannequin. she will work perfect. i sure like your witches mask. and i like your slumping witch. i think she is rather cool. yeah, she does look like a saucy witch. and i'm with you, how does everyone find all the nice manniquins.
gos, that sounds scary. it would freak me out


----------



## Terror Tom

I found these Anatomy cards in a drawer today. I bought them for a class back when I was in college. I figure I can photocopy them an enlarge them to make some charts for mad scientist lab.


----------



## 22606

Terror Tom said:


> I found these Anatomy cards in a drawer today. I bought them for a class back when I was in college. I figure I can photocopy them an enlarge them to make some charts for mad scientist lab.


Cool, Terror Tom. That's a great idea


My new eyeglasses:

Black with _dark_ purple temples/arms 









Black with filigree design









Both are from Zenni Optical, whom I would very highly recommend (I'm fussy about what I like, plus skeptical of ordering prescription eyeglasses online, so that's saying something). If, like me, you don't have insurance, it's a great place to buy from, since their frames are both stylish _and_ inexpensive


----------



## Spinechiller

I got this as a gift but I thought I would post it here. Here is a link, of the same product http://shop.pascoeandcompany.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=COUNT-DRACULA-L I really like it because it combines my love for Halloween with my love for collecting Royal Doulton.


----------



## 22606

That's neat, Spinechiller. Dracula should be hissing, though, since there's garlic _right_ by him, and the cross isn't much farther away


----------



## Spinechiller

Garthgoyle said:


> That's neat, Spinechiller. Dracula should be hissing, though, since there's garlic _right_ by him, and the cross isn't much farther away


I agree , good point.


----------



## spiderqueen

Just bought these earrings. I know some of my goth-minded HF friends will appreciate them. Can't beat them for $1.38 and free international shipping.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, nice glasses. i'm digging the bows on the ones.
spine, your mug is fun. it's really truly speaking it's thirsty. perfect for a drinking vessal
sq, i love your earrings. very victorian looking


----------



## matrixmom

Spinechiller said:


> I got this as a gift but I thought I would post it here. Here is a link, of the same product http://shop.pascoeandcompany.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=COUNT-DRACULA-L I really like it because it combines my love for Halloween with my love for collecting Royal Doulton.


Really nice....year after year I am always searching for halloween dinner plates...but never find them. Only small dessert plates!


----------



## matrixmom

*Improvements catalog find*

Here's 2 things i bought...I shouldn't be doing this right before April 15th....


----------



## hallorenescene

very nice matrix


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice finds Matrixmom. Did you get the fencing as well as the gate? See that the fencing is sold out now, just the gate is available. I bought Improvement Catalog's previous gate version on clearance a few years back for my cemetary, figuring I could build the fence gate posts and the rest of the fencing. I'm really happy with my gate and it was a great price. The metal adds a nice touch to the cemetary. 

I picked up a few items recently from BIG LOTS and ROSS DRESS FOR LESS to mention but still have pics to take and upload into my album. I'm having motivation issues lately--can't wait for spring and my yard to be completed so I can get started on scenery for this years haunt.

Should mention that ROSS has been marking down items in their toy department and I picked up a Behemoth Nightmare Before Christmas action figure and a few Ben 10 monster action figures on clearance for my little boy's haunted room. ROSS got in a new Egyptian Sphinx figure that is _really_ nicely done. Matches the style of the golden Pharaoh's Bust that I bought last year and totally love (Page 9 in my 2011 album). Instead of gold this one is silver and measures 7-3/4 long x 4-3/4 hi x 3 inches wide ($6.99). Nice booty for my Tomb robbing mummy theme. So far have only seen 1 per store and they just put them out on the shelf this week I think. Also bought a jar of large lucite diamonds (40 ct) for a few dollars, speaking of booty (tomb theme as well as pirate theme). Actually think I found better items for my haunt at Ross than BL this past week, so keep them in mind if you have one near you.


----------



## ChrisW

My wife and her friend both got wrap-around snake watches from AVON. I just went looking on the AVON site but apparently they aren't available any more.
They both love em, tho!


----------



## 22606

Spinechiller said:


> I agree , good point.


Heh. Glad that you also think the same



spiderqueen said:


> Just bought these earrings. I know some of my goth-minded HF friends will appreciate them. Can't beat them for $1.38 and free international shipping.


They are gorgeous, spiderqueen



hallorenescene said:


> garth, nice glasses. i'm digging the bows on the ones.


Thank you, hallo



matrixmom said:


> Here's 2 things i bought...I shouldn't be doing this right before April 15th....


Nice. I love the Victorian-looking fencing, matrixmom.


----------



## matrixmom

Ok ughhhhhh- i didnt read the part @ not having the fence available!!! Now I have 6 gates!! (insert wa wa wah wahhhh) I'll see if I can use them somehow before sending them back Any ideas?


----------



## 22606

matrixmom said:


> Now I have 6 gates!! I'll see if I can use them somehow before sending them back Any ideas?


How about a maze? That would give you reason to use multiples Sorry.


----------



## Ghouliet

My pasta arrived today. I got black cat pasta and spider pasta. This coming year's Halloween bash I was thinking of making a couple pots of soup and putting these Halloween noodles in them.


----------



## halloween71

LOVE the pasta!!!!


----------



## 22606

Very unique pasta, Ghouliet


----------



## osenator

If you remember, I got this amazing HUGE talking spell book from Hallmark, at only 8$, well, I got another 4 more. 
one for me, one for my wife, one for Doto, one my mother-in-law (long story), and one for... wait, wait.. MY SECRET REAPER of this year, who ever will be my victim?
Also, see in the pics, how huge they are, I put a can to show you the size.


----------



## Ghouliet

Those are wonderful books! I have one of the older Hallmark Spells and Potions book and it talks. Do your books talk?


----------



## osenator

Yes, they do, a halloween witch says about 5 saying. and the book are empty, making great boxes to hold stuff!


----------



## 22606

osenator said:


> Also, see in the pics, how huge they are, I put a can to show you the size.


Geez... If anyone gets on your nerves, a gentle tap with that should do the trick


----------



## hallorenescene

ghouliet, that is going to be some yummy pasta.
osenator, your spell books rock. if i'm your victim, i will be thrilled


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> osenator, your spell books rock. if i'm your victim, i will be thrilled


The victim of the aforementioned smack? You're more of a masochist than I am











A view of what the shower curtain will look like when displayed: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-Traditional-Elegance-Shower-Curtain/17038803


----------



## Ghouliet

I visited several thrift stores today, looking for a spice rack for my newly made witch's spice bottles, I had no luck with that, but did find some glass containers for the Candy Buffet I want to have at my 2012 Halloween Bash. Here they are along with the candy jar I made yesterday...


----------



## hallorenescene

very pretty shower curtain garth
nice that you found what your looking for ghouliet. that container in front is really pretty


----------



## spiderqueen

I like being able to wear different earrings all the time, especially conversation piece earrings - so I'm always buying new ones. It's a minor addiction.  Four more pairs I just bought:


----------



## hallorenescene

pretty earrings sq. the red pair with the web are very nice.


----------



## 22606

Ghouliet said:


> I visited several thrift stores today, looking for a spice rack for my newly made witch's spice bottles, I had no luck with that, but did find some glass containers for the Candy Buffet I want to have at my 2012 Halloween Bash. Here they are along with the candy jar I made yesterday...


All are very nice, but the one in the front is my favorite.



hallorenescene said:


> very pretty shower curtain garth


Thank you, hallo.



spiderqueen said:


> I like being able to wear different earrings all the time, especially conversation piece earrings - so I'm always buying new ones. It's a minor addiction.  Four more pairs I just bought:


I don't blame you, and it's something that I am trying to break myself of, as well

I've seen the last two pairs before, but not the others. They are all beautiful (where else would you get to hear _that_ remark about spiders and skulls?), not to mention 
fitting, spiderqueen


----------



## spiderqueen

Thanks Hallo, I really like the web pair too. Most spiderweb earrings I find are circular, but I like this wedge shape better. 

Garth - thank you, but who said I was trying to break myself of it? 

The ones in the first picture are from an eBay seller called theskeletonfactory. They have a lot of round "button" style items like that, including jewelry, magnets, pins for clothing, etc. with matching images of all sorts, including some from famous movies and of musicians. I also have these biohazard earrings from them, and _of course_ I had to get this Trick 'r Treat Sam magnet! I also bought this Jason clock from them as a birthday gift. I recommend them as a seller (and no I'm not affiliated with them in any way).


----------



## halloween71

Bought this pan thanks to ghouliet for showing the brownies she made with it in the party section.


----------



## matrixmom

Improvements.com has some really good stuff on sale on their halloween outlet, they have a zombie for 17.97 (down from $50) and crows set of 3 for $5.97!! I have the zombie and its pretty good- (i got another one)I am just going to dress him up a bit and he will be good to go as my cemetery keeper. Plus the window posters for $3.97 cant beat it.


----------



## matrixmom

Also forgot to mention for you out there in Florida...Bealls Outlet has these ceramic cross candle holders 50% off(all sizes,some different styles). Very gothic looking, smallest ones about 1ft were $2. They are in the back where they have there home section in clearance.
I got fed up with line (was so long) so I left them there.


----------



## Si-cotik

shouldn't it be improvementscatalog.com? But awesome deals!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Guilty as charged. I also bought the candy mold for the headstones and the skeleton shown in the illustration on the pan.


----------



## boobear

halloween71 said:


> Bought this pan thanks to ghouliet for showing the brownies she made with it in the party section.


These pans are so cute! I had to have one as soon as I saw it here. I can't wait to make cupcakes with it!


----------



## El Cucuy

I bought a heat gun from harbor freight $7.99 with coupon.
Can't wait to try corpsing with it.


----------



## Ghouliet

I bought five ladles and they arrived today. These are intended for a punch bowl but I am going to use them in the soups I am going to have at my Halloween Bash in addition to using one in the punch bowl. I love the way they look.


----------



## RCIAG

matrixmom said:


> Improvements.com has some really good stuff on sale on their halloween outlet, they have a zombie for 17.97 (down from $50) and crows set of 3 for $5.97!! I have the zombie and its pretty good- (i got another one)I am just going to dress him up a bit and he will be good to go as my cemetery keeper. Plus the window posters for $3.97 cant beat it.


Oooo my mummy is down to $30 & that zombie is a good deal too! I really like that mummy, he was a big hit last year. I may have to add that zombie in the graveyard as his friend.


----------



## murtisha

Gholiet those are AWESOME! Where did you get them?


----------



## Ghouliet

murtisha said:


> Gholiet those are AWESOME! Where did you get them?


http://www.amazon.com/Rubies-Costume-Co-Skeleton-Punch/dp/B004KDIKFK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I got the skeleton ladles off amazon. $4.85 each.


----------



## halloween71

Love the ladels!


----------



## Ghouliet

RCIAG, The zombie does look really nice. It is tempting but I am having trouble finding places to store the full size figures I already have. Those Shepherd hooks that are supposed to hold the solar lanterns look to be a great height for holding a wreath. I may have to get one of those and use it next to a grave next year with my grandin road black weepy wreath. I really like the look of the spider design on this hook.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I had this this guy delivered yesterday.....Not sure what will be his final look will be.....


----------



## matrixmom

Ghouliet said:


> RCIAG, The zombie does look really nice. It is tempting but I am having trouble finding places to store the full size figures I already have. Those Shepherd hooks that are supposed to hold the solar lanterns look to be a great height for holding a wreath. I may have to get one of those and use it next to a grave next year with my grandin road black weepy wreath. I really like the look of the spider design on this hook.


I have the Zombie Ghouliet, and it compacts in to a @ 3ft by 2 ft box. Pretty easy to store compared to my other stuff. He's 5 ft high. But he looks good in person! I have 2 now, and I will dress them differently so they look like 2 different "people" in my haunt this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

oaklawn, that is one creepy guy. i love it.


----------



## whichypoo

oaklawn Crematory said:


> View attachment 109017
> View attachment 109016
> 
> 
> I had this this guy delivered yesterday.....Not sure what will be his final look will be.....


hes awsome where did you get him from?


----------



## Ghouliet

I bought one. I may redress him to look more like a caretaker for my graveyard. I also got the spider shepherd's hook. The hook is short enough to use to hang a wreath by one of my headstones. Thanks for posting about improvements.com's sale.


----------



## 22606

Ghouliet said:


> I got the skeleton ladles off amazon. $4.85 each.


Those are really cool, as well as a great buy. I can't believe that the suggested retail price is over $20; who in their right mind would pay _that_ for a plastic scoop?



Ghouliet said:


> Those Shepherd hooks that are supposed to hold the solar lanterns look to be a great height for holding a wreath. I may have to get one of those and use it next to a grave next year with my grandin road black weepy wreath. I really like the look of the spider design on this hook.


I ordered some, in addition to a set with the solar lantern, when the clearance first began. They are quite large, so the wreath should fit perfectly. Against some totes, the bottom one being 30-gallon, to give you a true idea of the size:












oaklawn Crematory said:


> View attachment 109017
> View attachment 109016
> 
> 
> I had this this guy delivered yesterday.....Not sure what will be his final look will be.....


Handsome fella... Does he have a sister? Great purchase, oaklawn. Is that a prop head?


----------



## Ghouliet

Garthgoyle, Thanks for posting the pic. The hooks looks even better than they do on the website.
Matrixmom, You just made me feel much better about the look of the zombie. I want to alter him some and dress him more like a caretaker for my cemetery. I figure if we need to fatten him up a bit, I can use bubble wrap or chicken wire or both.
Oaklawn Crematory, That skull looks great. What are you planning for it?


----------



## Xane

If you have a Staples in your area, I found these on clearance:

http://www.staples.com/Motorola-XOOM-18W-Travel-Charger/product_929488

AC adapter, 12v, 1.5 amps, $1.50. One store had them in the clearance aisle, the other one still had them on an endcap in the electronics section. I still need to test them to see if they're regulated but they should be, since they're for a sensitive piece of electronics. Also, HP Color Laser Paper (28 lb, 500 sheet ream, black wrapper with light orange color band... one package was still in the very old style blue and clear ream wrappers) is on clearance for $1.50 down from $17.99, so if you plan on making brochures this year, you may want to check that out. It works fine on our HP office inkjet at work, but no guarantee for other models or brands.



Ghouliet said:


> I bought five ladles and they arrived today. These are intended for a punch bowl but I am going to use them in the soups I am going to have at my Halloween Bash in addition to using one in the punch bowl. I love the way they look.
> 
> View attachment 108995


You may want to test that in hot water first. If it's polycarbonate it should be heat resistant enough but if it's acrylic it's likely it'll melt in hot soup.


----------



## 22606

Ghouliet said:


> Garthgoyle, Thanks for posting the pic. The hooks looks even better than they do on the website.


You are very welcome, Ghouliet. Glad to be of service


----------



## RCIAG

matrixmom said:


> I have the Zombie Ghouliet, and it compacts in to a @ 3ft by 2 ft box. Pretty easy to store compared to my other stuff. He's 5 ft high. But he looks good in person! I have 2 now, and I will dress them differently so they look like 2 different "people" in my haunt this year.


I just bought him! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## Savage Night

It is called "Practice Hand". 
It is for "Practice application of nail tips"

I am so going to corpse it up! 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/practice-hand/SBS-128921,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH


----------



## Haunted Nana

*Coffin Pan*

That Pan is so cute may I ask where you purchased it??My grankids would go crazy for anything made in it they love Halloween all year round like I do.LOL )


----------



## 22606

Savage Night said:


> It is called "Practice Hand".
> It is for "Practice application of nail tips"
> 
> I am so going to corpse it up!


Only here... I love it


----------



## Haunted Nana

halloween71 said:


> Bought this pan thanks to ghouliet for showing the brownies she made with it in the party section.


HI Halloween 71 may I ask where you got this cool pan? Thanks for any info.


----------



## greaseballs80

Purchased this items for my Zombie Baby Daycare this year


----------



## greaseballs80

Purchased this kit from Target for my mad scientist lab area this year as well. Not the best looking item but i can use it some where and it only cost me $4.00 so, i couldn't leave it behind. Also, the slime tubes are big and got them at the dollar store, kids section.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Haunted Nana said:


> HI Halloween 71 may I ask where you got this cool pan? Thanks for any info.


You can order it off Amazon.  
http://www.amazon.com/Wilton-Coffin-Mini-Nonstick-Cake/dp/B004WQPQFM/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## halloween71

I got mine from overstock.com
http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Wilton-Nonstick-6-Coffin-Halloween-Baking-Pan/6221093/product.html?cid=202290&kid=9553000357392&track=pspla&kw={keyword}&adtype=pla


----------



## halloween71

For some reason i can't link it .


----------



## halloween71

I think it's 14.96 from there plus free ship.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Thank you very much Lil Ghouliette and Halloween 71. 
Got it ordered can't wait to get it.


----------



## Paint It Black

They have pretty decent black metal (hollow) garden Shepherd Hooks at the 99-Cent-Only store. I will use them to hang lanterns, scary wreaths, etc. in the cemetery. Bought 2, and thinking of getting more. Any other ideas for them?


----------



## 22606

greaseballs80 said:


> Purchased this items for my Zombie Baby Daycare this year


Fitting for that theme, greaseballs


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A quick lunch stop ended up with me finding a beautiful golden Egyptian Queen's bust for my tomb robbing theme, as well as two clearance dresses for prop costumes. One dress with be for my voodoo priestess and the other for one of my circus "animal" ladies. Got both of them for what I would find them for in my local Goodwill, around $10, so it pays to look thru clearance racks sometimes.

BTW I have found some cool Egyptian items at ROSS and posted pics for those thinking of doing an Egyptian theme under this years ROSS shopping thread. ROSS has stores in most of the country so it almost qualifies for a national chain. Being a discount overstock type store they don't generally restock merchandise and quantities are frequently only one or just a few.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ROSS has stores in most of the country so it almost qualifies for a national chain.


Yeah, _only_ 192 miles away, in Pennsylvania

Nice Egyptain finds, GoS


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Garthgoyle. Sorry its a trek for you or a "vacation trip" (LOL), but you have Menards, Marcs, Hobby Lobby and a few other stores I wish we did out my way.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Lazer Beams for Security Areas in Haunt*

A few weeks ago I picked up an animated, talking fake security camera for my zombie over-run military base (or high security lab set up) that I really like, and yesterday while at Target I found a fun _*Spy Gear Lazer Tripwire*_ set up to complement the haunt scene. It's pretty cool as well. According to the mfgr info it uses safe red light beams (not true lasers) to project the beam and comes with 3 projection units to set up your security perimeter. Break the "invisible" light beam and an alarm goes off. The alarm resets itself after 5 seconds to catch the next intruder. There are two settings for trigger sensitivity depending on the ambient light BTW. I think this is going to be such a fun set up when I get it put together and give the kids a great experience.

Target and Walmart carry it for $20 and Amazon (mfgr Wild Planet is the seller) is slightly less if you can take advantage of the free shipping option. The product has very good reviews. If you're interested here's a link to the Toys R Us website with a video of it in action.

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3463222


----------



## halloween71

GOS you always find the neatest items.


----------



## Scary Firefighter

A rusted old lantern and a rusty, old, double headed wood handled axe. Found both from cleaning out my father-in-laws shed. 

Also a bunch of weathered lumber. 

Good stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, i like that. not a bad price at all. 
paint, nice score on the shepards hooks
scary, that sounds very rewarding


----------



## 22606

I found this gargoyle at Kmart, of all places The statue is from the _Gargiggles_ line and was a little over $20 on sale. In addition, there was a version with reddish-brown skin and yellow eyes.


----------



## hallorenescene

you found that at target? was it in the garden section? he is very unique.


----------



## RCIAG

I got my Improvements sale zombie today!! I'm soooo glad he doesn't make weird noises or move. His eyes light up & that's it. I haven't put him together yet. My only complaint so far is that his shoes are styrofoam painted black. Which makes me glad I got him on sale & not full price.


----------



## hallorenescene

does he look like a zombie or a mummy? i thought he was cool looking, and i want one, but i thought he looked more like a mummy.


----------



## RCIAG

He's got some wrappings on his head, but I honestly can't recall right now. He was very light. I pulled him outta the box & my cat Augie immediately Maru'd the box so I sorta stuffed him back in before I could really put him together or get a really good look at him. I wanted to store him in the box so I had to stop him from eating it & hairing it up!

I may get him together today or tomorrow & take pics.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> you found that at target? was it in the garden section? he is very unique.


Kmart... Yes, the garden section. Thanks



RCIAG said:


> I got my Improvements sale zombie today!! I'm soooo glad he doesn't make weird noises or move. His eyes light up & that's it. I haven't put him together yet. My only complaint so far is that his shoes are styrofoam painted black. Which makes me glad I got him on sale & not full price.


I bought a scarecrow years ago that turned out to have styrofoam used for the shoes and head. I had to repaint quite a bit of the face this past year, since the head got stuck in the box as I was pulling it out; even being as careful as possible, it still got messed up pretty badly. Please tell me that the head is at least plastic on yours...


----------



## RCIAG

Yes, it's hard plastic. I think the top is dented a bit but that doesn't bother me, it is a zombie after all, he's not supposed to be perfect.

I'm sure eventually I'll replace the shoes, but right now I think he'll be OK.


----------



## osenator

I am very sick with Bronchitis since Monday, being bed readen, the good thing, I got myself a new book just last week. I am finishing "The zombie survival guide" today (started Monday) and jumping in this one as soon as possible.


----------



## 22606

Looks like a very good book that you nabbed

Sorry to hear, osenator. Feel better soon.


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, sorry you're sick, hope you get better soon. ray bradbury is an excellant writer. i read farenhiet 421 years ago in school. it was required reading. we also have a couple of movies based on his books. the electric grandmother is one. and i think the other is the boy who could fly.


----------



## ChrisW

COOL! I have been looking for a new anthology of Halloween yarns!


----------



## Shockwave199

I grabbed a pair of great older pc speakers with a sub from ebay. Awesome price. I noticed last year that the same pair I have were kickin loud outside- just what I needed out in the haunt. Speakers that sound loud indoors often are not loud enough outside- but these ARE. So I grabbed them with a sub. Thunder should be even more crankin now. One more set and I'll be done. I can't tell you what they are because you'll all buy them up! When I get my last pair, I'll tell ya's! LOL! The other day for leap day I picked up zombie bait from spirit on sale. 

I swore this year I'd spend very little. Already, I'm 165 bucks in. And it's only march. Yikes.


----------



## BlueFrog

Today I picked up my Cawlin' Crow from Cabela's. Decent size for mixing with the Greenhead Gear silent crows, and plenty loud enough to attract every live crow and haunter in the neighborhood.


----------



## hallorenescene

shockwave, i'm happy for you. your secret would be safe here though.
bluefrog, very nice decoys


----------



## ferguc

greaseballs80 said:


> Got this today for $50, a little pricey however, i live in the SF Bay Area and things around here aren't so cheap.


if u ever want to get rid of the angel skeleton, hollar me


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

BlueFrog said:


> Today I picked up my Cawlin' Crow from Cabela's. Decent size for mixing with the Greenhead Gear silent crows, and plenty loud enough to attract every live crow and haunter in the neighborhood.



They are awesome aren't they? I'm using one for my animatronic raven project, albeit I ditched the sound module and relocated the speaker for that project. I'm thinking I'll add a scarecrow & a murder of crows for 2013, but for now, I don't need that many calls simultaneously.


----------



## 22606

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> ...but for now, I don't need that many calls simultaneously.


Oh, come on. You know that you want to...

Those crows are great, BlueFrog. I really like the coyote decoy shown on their website, too, which could make for a great werewolf.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love surfing Cabelas. Always interesting stuff. I'm not into hunting or fishing or such either. Anyway that crow looks great. i was looking over the reviews and hope you know what you are getting into. In my area I always see crows, especially in October. Hawks, owls, and even buzzards. We live in a city but the mountains and foothills aren't that far off so do get to see wildlife. Based on the reviews, that Cabela decoy crow really works at attracting crows and their preditors. I hope it doesn't work too well and turn your haunt into a scene from _"The Birds"_! Those crows are thieving birds also, always interested in what people have in their garbage cans on garbage day. Hopefully won't be interested in your halloween decorations and props....but I wouldn't count on it. 

_If you can, I'd love to see a video of it cawing and hear the sound._ I picked up some crows from Improvements Catalog in the after halloween clearance sale this past year that caw, but it's kind of truncated... passable for ToTers and setting the scene but still leaves something to be desired. But they were also pretty inexpensive too.


While in ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS today I saw a few Drapery panels in a ruby/garnet like color (two pairs also came with those tassel tie backs) and I picked them up for my circus booths--thinking maybe the magician area. It's not a color I see that often and I think they will look great in the haunt. Later I'll repurpose them for use in a haunted mansion. Picked up some 8 x 10 wooden picture frames from DOLLAR TREE for a creepy family portrait wall.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Garthgoyle said:


> Oh, come on. You know that you want to...



Lol! I'm not sure that I do really. This is the 3rd day this week that I've heard an aggressive murder of crows within earshot of my house, likely after a hawk/eagle/osprey. I'm pretty sure I don't want to attract them, because I only have 8 shells before I'd have to reload.  On the upside, I wouldn't have to buy feathers for the raven project. Hmmm...  




Ghost of Spookie said:


> _If you can, I'd love to see a video of it cawing and hear the sound._ I picked up some crows from Improvements Catalog in the after halloween clearance sale this past year that caw, but it's kind of truncated... passable for ToTers and setting the scene but still leaves something to be desired. But they were also pretty inexpensive too.



You won't be disappointed in the Cawlin' Crow, I can promise you that.  I'll see what I can do to help out with that vid request. No promises, but I may have a little time tomorrow where I might be able to squeeze it in. Especially if that 90% rain chance comes to fruition, which will ruin some of my other plans.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Aside from owls (and bats) being out at night, if you had the crow operating at night would you attract any other birds at that time? I'm thinking, wrongly maybe, that birds are pretty much roosting in trees and not flying at night.

Thanks Raven. I'll check back. I know how picture taking/video posting goes. Have a few to still do myself.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

No problem. Always happy to help, GoS.  The ToT'ing starts about 4:30 pm around here when 'ween falls on a weekend (disgusting, isn't it? The best part is once the sun goes down!). So yeah, it's a valid concern. The group that hangs around the lakes surrounding my home is pretty big too. I'd estimate somewhere between 50-75 crows in that murder. I'm not super worried about it, but it is something that gives me a slight pause. 


Actually, that reminds me: I caught a glimpse of them harassing one of the 3 Great Horned Owls that lives behind my house the other day, rooting him out of his roost in the late afternoon, and gave him unholy hell while pursuing him through the woods. I've been trying to get a pic of him (the owl) for months, because he's the largest Great Horned I've ever seen. Wingspan in the 6' range, I'd guess. Although, I've only seen glimpses of him silhouetted in flight through the trees at dusk, which makes it a little hard to judge size. Even still, he looked monstrous.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Friend of mine sent me this two sided movie poster, have not seen the movie but love the poster!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Egyptian treasure book*

That's a neat item Stringy Jack. Was your friend associated with the film?

Hubby has a Tutankhamun (Treasures of Ancient Egypt) book being shipped for me from Bookcloseouts (a replacement for a Xmas gift book order that never got filled thru Amazon). I'm really excited about this deluxe edition that features treasures from Tut's tomb. Special photos were commissioned for this version. Plan on using the book as a reference when I do my Egyptian theme. The book is currently 50% off. Only a few copies left. I know others are doing a similar theme so thought I would mention before sold out or promo ends. BTW Amazon users gave this edition a 5-star rating.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Spookie, yes she was part of post-production on the movie.


----------



## RCIAG

Here is the Improvements catalog zombie I got this week. He could use some work, some paint on his wounds & hands, remove the wrap or re-arrange it, some padding here & there, but if I get lazy, he'll do in a pinch just as he is. Augie said he liked him too. He's over 5' tall because he's a little taller than I am & I'm 5'2". The only thing I think I'd definitely do even if I don't do any "modifications" is to drill holes in his base feet to stake him down. With all the wind we get at Halloween he'd blow away if he weren't weighted down or staked down in some fashion.

Click to embiggen:


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, that is a very unique, cool poster.
rciag, he is really cool. i think if there are any left when i get my income tax back, i'm going to get him. thanks for posting a picture


----------



## 22606

I love your poster, Stringy Jack

RCIAG, very neat. I really like the way that he looks with his eyes lit up. "Embiggen"?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG, thanks for the photos of the zombie guy. He's not bad for the clearance price, given his face and hands are plastic and will hold up outdoors. I assume the stand was part of the deal? He looks pretty much like their website, which is always nice to see.

BTW, _love_ your stripped cat. I don't think I've ever seen stripping like that. Cool cat. Looks like he /she was checking the zombie out and knocked him over and was thinking about finishing him off. Hehe, attack cat....


----------



## VirusHaunt

Got a coat to start my Jeepers Creepers Scarecrow and two candles /already black/ for a grand total of $3.56 at the local thrift store


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> RCIAG, thanks for the photos of the zombie guy. He's not bad for the clearance price, given his face and hands are plastic and will hold up outdoors. I assume the stand was part of the deal? He looks pretty much like their website, which is always nice to see.
> 
> BTW, _love_ your stripped cat. I don't think I've ever seen stripping like that. Cool cat. Looks like he /she was checking the zombie out and knocked him over and was thinking about finishing him off. Hehe, attack cat....


The stand is part of the deal. The only thing that wouldn't hold up to weather is the shoes since they're just painted black styrofoam, but those would be easy to replace & he really is super light, I wouldn't leave him outside for weeks.

That pattern on my Augie is actually called "classic" or "marbled." You'll see that pattern a lot in Bengal cats. What we think of as a typical tabby pattern is called "mackerel." Augie actually preferred the box to the zombie, he's a box lovin' kitty! 

The zombie came in 2 boxes, the little one that actually containted the zombie & a much larger one it was in with a bunch of those inflatable packs & he loved both boxes and the packs. He fritzed in those packs for a day until I had to get rid of them.

I should point out that the top of his head is dented in where there's a hook & string for hanging. The mummy I bought on sale last year from Improvements also had a dent in his head. I'm not sure if that's the way it's supposed to be since it's pretty hard plastic or if it got dented in some other way. It's not a big deal since it IS a zombie & he's not supposed to be perfect since he's kinda rotted. On the mummy the wrappings hide it, but I just thought I'd mention it. I'm not sure if I could get the dent out but it doesn't bother me so I'm not worried about removing the dent. It's something that's easily covered if it bothers you.

OH & I LOVE that poster!! That's one thing I miss from my vid store clerkin' days, the free posters.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

RCIAG said:


> Here is the Improvements catalog zombie I got this week. He could use some work, some paint on his wounds & hands, remove the wrap or re-arrange it, some padding here & there, but if I get lazy, he'll do in a pinch just as he is. Augie said he liked him too. He's over 5' tall because he's a little taller than I am & I'm 5'2". The only thing I think I'd definitely do even if I don't do any "modifications" is to drill holes in his base feet to stake him down. With all the wind we get at Halloween he'd blow away if he weren't weighted down or staked down in some fashion.
> 
> Click to embiggen:


That looks cool!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I have purchased the parts to three zombies as well as odds and ends to two column style headstones. I'm waiting the weather to break so I can begin construction.


----------



## hallorenescene

virus haunt, nice coat, and a really decent price
rciag, so what did your mummy look like?


----------



## 22606

Perfect coat for the Creeper, VirusHaunt The candles are nice, too.


----------



## RCIAG

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, so what did your mummy look like?


I'll get some pics of him. I didn't get many at Halloween since my battery died after 2 pics that night.


----------



## mickkell

I've got one of those zombies too,not bad at all for the price.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I went to my first auction saterday and got a bunch of lab equipment. I also got more selving for my work area. I'll post some picture as soon as I get off my butt and take them.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, you won't have to get off your but to read this..get off your but and get pictures. lol. queen, lab equipment sounds good.
rciag, i would love to see a picture.


----------



## BlueFrog

QueenRuby2002 said:


> I went to my first auction saterday and got a bunch of lab equipment. I also got more selving for my work area. I'll post some picture as soon as I get off my butt and take them.


Oooh, I will be waiting with bated breath to see what you bought. I love lab equipment.


----------



## Guest

*3 piece cauldron planter set!*

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Union-Products-3-Piece-Cauldron-Planter-Set/17755289

Pictured in Black
UYP1006
Features:

Planter set
Made of durable polyethylene and recycled polyethylene plastic
Attractive planter set will add to any garden d cor
Made in USA


Options:

Available in Black and Green colors


Assembly Instructions:

No assembly required


Dimensions:

8'' Dimensions: 6'' H x 8'' W
12'' Dimensions: 9'' H x 12'' W
16'' Dimensions: 12'' H x 16'' W

Now, my garden will have a cauldron-y vibe!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Sweet, love the planters!! They'd work great in any witch scene!


----------



## Xane

If you have an Office Depot near you, you may want to see if they still have the Christmas yard lighting from Stanley still in stock. They are corporate clearance, not in-store (corporate clearance will almost always ring up the right price no matter where you are unless the manager is a complete jerk). They were still in the cardboard display rack with yellow price shelf tags at 25% off. Since it's so far past Christmas, I brought a few up to the register. The girl insisted all the clearance was priced correctly, which is why the $17.99 remote-control outdoor switch rang up at $2.93  Also available for approximately $3 each: 25' green outdoor extension cords, Outdoor Flood Light Stakes (PAR38, these got bad reviews on Amazon but are working fine so far), photocell (on at dusk) outdoor timers, those old fashioned click dial indoor timers, and green indoor extension cords.

Maybe I should start a thread in the Props section for clearance products that are only useful to builders.

I also found at Lowes: 5 pack of 6" glowsticks for $1.97, many types of LED spotlights for 50% off or more (they had PAR38 but it said it was only outdoor rated for "fully enclosed fixtures" so I didn't get those to use with my yard floodlights) and various LED toys (a "tree" made of colored bulbs and miniature strobe spotlights) for $1.97, and two wall powered mini strobe lights with 3 color gels for $1.97.


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Union-Products-3-Piece-Cauldron-Planter-Set/17755289
> 
> Now, my garden will have a cauldron-y vibe!


Great choice, hollow. I love the look of cauldrons used as planters



Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Sweet, love the planters!! They'd work great in any witch scene!


Or any ordinary time...


----------



## Guest

Why thank you, Garthgoyle! 

I couldn't resist them! I figure I can plant in them during the spring and summer...and then let the flowers wilt and die...and use them in some way!

I'd love to get a "real" big black cauldron, but those things are so expensive, and the shipping is even more expensive! Have to content myself with the planters!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Those are VERY cool Hollow! Great score, and thanks for sharing


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, many uses for them, nice score
xane, don't you love sales like that? and very useful items besides


----------



## bouncerbudz

These were given to me the other day, from a buddy of mine. They are foam 4ft by about 3 and a half ft by almost 12 inches thick. And I have 2 of them. I havent figured out what to do with them yet nor do I have any clue what they were ever used for.


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> Why thank you, Garthgoyle!
> 
> I'd love to get a "real" big black cauldron, but those things are so expensive, and the shipping is even more expensive! Have to content myself with the planters!


You're welcome, hollow.

I know what you mean... Although I got lucky with free shipping the other month, the adjustable dumbbells that I ordered normally have a $60 shipping charge



bouncerbudz said:


> These were given to me the other day, from a buddy of mine. They are foam 4ft by about 3 and a half ft by almost 12 inches thick. And I have 2 of them. I havent figured out what to do with them yet nor do I have any clue what they were ever used for.
> 
> View attachment 109640


I thought that they were tombstones at first There you go, my suggestion


----------



## bouncerbudz

Garthgoyle.... They would be some really big Tombstones !!!!


----------



## 22606

bouncerbudz said:


> Garthgoyle.... They would be some really big Tombstones !!!!


I know. I was just teasing

I'm sure that you will find a good use for them, bouncerbudz... even if it's just to clobber anyone who gets on your nerves


----------



## hallorenescene

bouncerbudz, i've seen some big tombstones like the beloved. and go to creepycathy's albums, she's got some real big tombstones. i've seen some amazing things made out of foam. an igloo, i believe a whale. that's really a nice piece of foam. whatever you decide to do, post pics if you would in the props section.

just out of curiosity, has anyone ever gotten one of those dvd's that puts faces on your tv. what does everyone think of those? i had one offered to me if i pay the shipping. is it worth it?


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Got me a signed copy of Ray Bradbury's The Halloween Tree from EBay for my Halloween collection. I read once a week to my son's class (second grade/be third next year) so guess what they will be treated to come Oct.....


----------



## Gryphon

This week i found some old gas street lights that i will be incorporating into my haunt this year. Time to start cleaning up the mantle area and getting any replacement parts i need.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> just out of curiosity, has anyone ever gotten one of those dvd's that puts faces on your tv. what does everyone think of those? i had one offered to me if i pay the shipping. is it worth it?


I don't have any, but I've seen some in use. If cheap enough, go for it, hallo



Stringy_Jack said:


> Got me a signed copy of Ray Bradbury's The Halloween Tree from EBay for my Halloween collection. I read once a week to my son's class (second grade/be third next year) so guess what they will be treated to come Oct.....


Cool. Can't go wrong with that story. The animated movie is great, too 



Gryphon said:


> This week i found some old gas street lights that i will be incorporating into my haunt this year. Time to start cleaning up the mantle area and getting any replacement parts i need.


Sounds neat, Gryphon


----------



## immecor

Found this gem on craigslist...picked it up last night.


----------



## Guest

http://home-decor.hsn.com/halloween-decorations-outdoor_c-hd0268_xc.aspx?prev=hp!sf!dept

Two heavy tombstones on HSN for $10.00 each. Shipping was $28 for the both of them. Hope they aren't smashed to bits when I get them!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I bought the 8 pool noddles I needed to finish my giant spider for in the front yard.


----------



## Ravenous222

We found this awesome gas mask for our steampunk plague/biohazard theme this year. 







We can't WAIT for it to get here! We also ordered some of the other masks they have, a couple of the normalish looking ones without the skull on them.


----------



## Paint It Black

Pool noodles are great for making things. I have a bunch in the rafters of the garage for making tomato-cage monsters.

Cool gas mask too.

I found these two hanging bats advertised on CL by people moving across the country. Two years ago, I bought one of these at Walgreens, wanted to get more, but they didn't have them last year. So I was so happy to spy these out, and that they were still unsold by today when I was going to be in their area.


----------



## BlueFrog

Talk of pool noodles reminds me of an anecdote showing how far removed I've become from non-Halloween folk. While staying at the home of a friend whose daughter cosplays, I asked what they used the pool noodles located in their breezeway for. They both looked at me with huge eyes and replied "We... use them... in ... the pool. What do YOU use them for?" 

I received three "graveyard quality" skulls from HF's very own Scourge, and I'm super excited about them. These are going to be perfect for use in my body farm this year once I paint them to match the real animal bones I already own. Given my local reputation for displaying authentic items in my haunt, I think the mommies are going to be _very_ nervous this year, and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice find Paint It Black. I bought one of the Walgreens bats two years ago, and did look but didn't see any last year. Would have loved to add one or two more to my collection. Walgreens should bring them back along with the realistic 5-foot skeletons, and $5-6 two-variation resin skulls. BTW I did see very similar bats hanging on the wall at my local Halloween City store, but not at Walgreens prices. Have to say when Walgreens gets in some of these items they do a great job pricing them.

Like the mask Ravenous. Where did you get it from?

BlueFrog, got a good laugh from your pool noodle story, occasionally run into similar situations among my friends, and know exactly what you mean about how parents of young kids in the neighborhood will look at your haunt themes. I can't wait to see your body farm.


----------



## scubaspook

This arrived today. Got it off ebay about $30.


----------



## Patrick

My wife is a kitchen designer and lately she has been trying to get a new show room ready. Her boss had a huge (And I do mean Huge) Cabinet display that they were not going to use because it was too tall for the space and there weren't any other pieces to go with it. So long story short. One piece went one place the other went another but I got the best piece. The top portion of the display had crown and a peak (I got it!!!) So what am I going to do with it you ask? I'm going to make a mosoleum with it. It even has a florescent bar on it that I can replace the regular light with a black light and it will be great. Needless to say I am STOKED! Will start a new thread with pics as soon as I have it in my possession.


----------



## 22606

immecor said:


> Found this gem on craigslist...picked it up last night.


Well, la-dee-da 


Really, that is a beauty. You truly lucked out, immecor



hollow said:


> Two heavy tombstones on HSN for $10.00 each. Shipping was $28 for the both of them. Hope they aren't smashed to bits when I get them!


After reading the reviews, I sure hope the same... Good luck. Maybe it's just me, but doesn't the rat at the bottom of the one tombstone look like it's having a _very_ good time at the skull's expense?



Ravenous222 said:


> We found this awesome gas mask for our steampunk plague/biohazard theme this year.


Wicked mask. May I ask where you ordered it from?



Paint It Black said:


> I found these two hanging bats advertised on CL by people moving across the country. Two years ago, I bought one of these at Walgreens, wanted to get more, but they didn't have them last year. So I was so happy to spy these out, and that they were still unsold by today when I was going to be in their area.


Glad to hear that, PIB. Nice score.



BlueFrog said:


> Talk of pool noodles reminds me of an anecdote showing how far removed I've become from non-Halloween folk. While staying at the home of a friend whose daughter cosplays, I asked what they used the pool noodles located in their breezeway for. They both looked at me with huge eyes and replied "We... use them... in ... the pool. What do YOU use them for?"


Hahaha. That is priceless!!



scubaspook said:


> This arrived today. Got it off ebay about $30.


Nice skeleton. Planning to learn hypnosis, by chance?



Patrick said:


> The top portion of the display had crown and a peak (I got it!!!) So what am I going to do with it you ask? I'm going to make a mosoleum with it. It even has a florescent bar on it that I can replace the regular light with a black light and it will be great. Needless to say I am STOKED! Will start a new thread with pics as soon as I have it in my possession.


Sounds awesome, Patrick. Can't wait to see pics...


----------



## hallorenescene

immecor, is that a childs size coffin? how much did you pay? it's very pretty. 
hollow, nice tombstones. i like the 2 inflatables as well
spookygirl, would love to see your finished spider. i'm always grabbing pool noodles too. 
raven, that is a very scary gas mask. very cool. my grandson would love that
paint it black, i love those bats. i have one too. i saw someone that hung a bunch of them from a tree, it was very impressive. what are you going to do with yours?
blue frog, that made me laugh out loud. sounds like scourge is a sweety sending you those skulls. score
skuba, nice skelly, those eyeballs are fun funky
patrick, that is a stroke of luck. sounds like you have some good plans for it. congrats
garth once again makes me laugh with his muse.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallorenescene, I just thought that if one looked good, three hanging bats would look better. I think I saw on this forum where someone had several of them, and that's where I got the idea.


----------



## halloween71

scubaspook said:


> This arrived today. Got it off ebay about $30.


NICE skelly!!!!


----------



## halloween71

got this thanks to member who provided the link.A heavy resin 3ft tombstone for 10.00.I really didn't need it but.....Watch the vid it looks like a good prop.Some bad reviews but heck if it arrives in one piece it's worth 10.00.
http://home-decor.hsn.com/3-tombstone-with-skulls-and-lights-vacancy_p-6433264_xp.aspx


----------



## RCIAG

That seemed to be the biggest complaint with those tombstones, they arrived damaged. Even undamaged there's no way those things are worth the $80 they were asking originally. I've seen homemade stones here worth $80, but not those things.

What was the shipping on it?


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> I've seen homemade stones here worth $80, but not those things.
> 
> What was the shipping on it?


Agreed. The shipping is now more than the item itself $14.


----------



## whichypoo

that is so cool I have been looking for one for my daycare from hell room Great find!!


immecor said:


> Found this gem on craigslist...picked it up last night.
> View attachment 109689


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I got 4 boxes of LED battery operated Lighted indoor branches. Their 23'' high and the led's are a orangeish color perfect for Halloween and fall/harvest/thanksgiving dispays later on. Their $5.50 each at Dollar General. DG also has in two different sized pool noddles.


----------



## Guest

RCIAG said:


> That seemed to be the biggest complaint with those tombstones, they arrived damaged. Even undamaged there's no way those things are worth the $80 they were asking originally. I've seen homemade stones here worth $80, but not those things.
> 
> What was the shipping on it?


It was 14 each. I read the reviews and saw the damage complaints, and called them. The said they sold over 10,000, and they didn't have that many complaints. And they assured me that if they did arrive damaged, they would send me out another.

I dunno, these were the same ones Grandin Road had in their Halloween Haven. I watched the video on their youtube channel and saw the 3 skull tombstone, and liked it.
As long as I get them undamaged, or am able to return them until I get an undamaged pair, I'll be happy!

No kidding! I cannot believe anybody bought these for $80 bucks each! There must be some crazy rich people buying tombstones on HSN! That's probably why they are marked down to 10 bucks each...


----------



## halloween71

I bought the ones from grandinroad for 70-80 I did get some on sale for 50.I am wondering how they compare to gr's.I think the only damage complaints were mainly the lights.I don't care if they light up or not for 10.00 styrofoam ones cost that.So as long as it's not in a million pieces when it arrives I will be happy.Let me know hollow when you get yours in and tell me what ya think.
I didn't think the shipping was all that high considering it is probaly heavy and 3 foot tall.The gripe I have is they are like qvc each item occurs a shipping charges they don't combine.
I was really on the fence because I have so many tombstones mostly handmade the rest are the resin ones.I probaly have betwwen 40-50 maybe more.But decided it was such a good buy esp after I seen it in the vid.Fingers crossed it arrives in one piece.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

The HSN tombstones ARE Grandin Road tombstones. The Halloween shows are usually just GR and Improvements merch. The problem usually lies in that HSN does not actually possess the stock. I've ordered things before and I get an email days later saying the item is not in stock.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I wondered about that also. I did receive my UPS shipping confirmation yesterday. I also called to make sure before I ordered. Customer service said they do have enough to replace any in case I do have damage.

I have bought heavier stones from GR before, and never had damage. We will see, tho.


----------



## Guest

halloween71 said:


> I bought the ones from grandinroad for 70-80 I did get some on sale for 50.I am wondering how they compare to gr's.I think the only damage complaints were mainly the lights.I don't care if they light up or not for 10.00 styrofoam ones cost that.So as long as it's not in a million pieces when it arrives I will be happy.Let me know hollow when you get yours in and tell me what ya think.
> I didn't think the shipping was all that high considering it is probaly heavy and 3 foot tall.The gripe I have is they are like qvc each item occurs a shipping charges they don't combine.
> I was really on the fence because I have so many tombstones mostly handmade the rest are the resin ones.I probaly have betwwen 40-50 maybe more.But decided it was such a good buy esp after I seen it in the vid.Fingers crossed it arrives in one piece.


Sounds good, halloween71! I am not too worried about the lights, either! As long as they aren't massively broken, I can live with it! I did get a shipping confirmation, so if I will DEF let you know how mine are when they arrive!  It says they will be here by march 19th!


----------



## immecor

hallorenescene said:


> immecor, is that a childs size coffin? how much did you pay? it's very pretty.
> 
> Yes it is a child size. I got it for $100, couldn't pass it up. It has a few scratches on the outside but the interior is perfect. The guy I got it from would line the inside with plastic and use it as a cooler for his Halloween parties which I thought was a great idea.


----------



## immecor

whichypoo said:


> that is so cool I have been looking for one for my daycare from hell room Great find!!


I was pretty excited when I found it. I had to drive about an hour to pick it up but well worth it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Just to give everyone a heads up, Kings Architectural Metals is having a 10% off everything sale until 3/18. They are the source for finials, scroll work, etc. for many peoples cemetery fencing & arches. Now I have to figure out which finials *I* want


----------



## RCIAG

halloween71 said:


> The gripe I have is they are like qvc each item occurs a shipping charges they don't combine.


That's lame. I'd consider it if they would combine shipping.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

RCIAG said:


> That's lame. I'd consider it if they would combine shipping.



It's just a scam many mail order retailers do. They pull you in with low product prices, then hope you simply click quickly through the checkout process, and don't notice the $14.95 x2 (or whatever quantity you order) shipping charges. Bait & switch tactics of a sort, but it's downright deceitful business practices.


----------



## Guest

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> It's just a scam many mail order retailers do. They pull you in with low product prices, then hope you simply click quickly through the checkout process, and don't notice the $14.95 x2 (or whatever quantity you order) shipping charges. Bait & switch tactics of a sort, but it's downright deceitful business practices.


I totally agree that the shipping is outrageous, but I am still happy with the purchase...as long as I receive my items undamaged, or if damaged, I get a refund and or new tombstone.

I did see these for 79.99 on another site, grandin road. I bought 2 tombstones, and 10.00 each, for a total of 20.00, plus 28.00 shipping, for a total of 48.00. The same two tombstones, purchased at grandin road, would have been $159.98, plus shipping. Let's say shipping would have been 8.95. Total:168.93. I haven't factored tax, but it is the same either retailer, I assume.

Assuming I get the tombstones undamaged, I will have saved $120.93. Yes, shipping was wrong and horrifying, but for some reason, the really reduced price of the tombstone made it worth it, to me.
Now, if i get these damaged, and they won't refund or replace, I will be uber unhappy. But I made sure that I could at the least return them if they were damages at their expense, and get a refund.

We shall see! On another note, has anybody here ever ordered from HSN before? I never have, nor have I used QVC.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

hollow said:


> I totally agree that the shipping is outrageous, but I am still happy with the purchase...as long as I receive my items undamaged, or if damaged, I get a refund and or new tombstone.
> 
> I did see these for 79.99 on another site, grandin road. I bought 2 tombstones, and 10.00 each, for a total of 20.00, plus 28.00 shipping, for a total of 48.00. The same two tombstones, purchased at grandin road, would have been $159.98, plus shipping. Let's say shipping would have been 8.95. Total:168.93. I haven't factored tax, but it is the same either retailer, I assume.
> 
> Assuming I get the tombstones undamaged, I will have saved $120.93. Yes, shipping was wrong and horrifying, but for some reason, the really reduced price of the tombstone made it worth it, to me.
> Now, if i get these damaged, and they won't refund or replace, I will be uber unhappy. But I made sure that I could at the least return them if they were damages at their expense, and get a refund.
> 
> We shall see! On another note, has anybody here ever ordered from HSN before? I never have, nor have I used QVC.



I understand & agree that they are a much better deal than the obscene markups some companies placed on those particular products, and it is still a good deal by way of comparison. Not that I am critiquing your purchase, I am merely commenting on the shady car salesman business practices of back ending customers.

I have to note that; if one were to buy any of their products in any combination, it quickly becomes an issue of diminishing returns. Even unto to a certain point, where you will actually be paying more. In any case, in my experience with having worked for a rather large internet/phone order/walk in business that shipped approximately the same order of magnitude of product daily (back then, a yearly avg. of $4.4 mil/mo. in combined sales). That leaves one with a unique perspective of having seen from the other side of the looking glass. e.g.: I know full well the discounts they get from the freight companies with that order of shipping volume, and the fact is that they are engaged in rampant profiteering, with respect to the shipping charges. 

Long story short, it's the dishonesty in the methods that leaves a sour taste in my mouth. I'd rather that they included the extra in the indicated price, than deliberately obscuring a customers overview until the very last moment, assuming that they are even paying attention. Attention, which in this day & age they certainly should be paying, and this particular company is a shining example (and not in a positive light) of why you have to watch your back as a consumer.


----------



## Patrick

Patrick said:


> My wife is a kitchen designer and lately she has been trying to get a new show room ready. Her boss had a huge (And I do mean Huge) Cabinet display that they were not going to use because it was too tall for the space and there weren't any other pieces to go with it. So long story short. One piece went one place the other went another but I got the best piece. The top portion of the display had crown and a peak (I got it!!!) So what am I going to do with it you ask? I'm going to make a mosoleum with it. It even has a florescent bar on it that I can replace the regular light with a black light and it will be great. Needless to say I am STOKED! Will start a new thread with pics as soon as I have it in my possession.









Missing a couple of sticks of crown right now but I have them and I just have to re-attach them. I think I'll use columns to hold it up and place a stone under the back portion. It will be kind of an open air Mausoleum.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice start patrick


----------



## offmymeds

That's going to look sooo cool! Nice score on the cabinet piece Patrick and way to go on thinking "outside" the box.


----------



## Guest

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> I understand & agree that they are a much better deal than the obscene markups some companies placed on those particular products, and it is still a good deal by way of comparison. Not that I am critiquing your purchase, I am merely commenting on the shady car salesman business practices of back ending customers.
> 
> I have to note that; if one were to buy any of their products in any combination, it quickly becomes an issue of diminishing returns. Even unto to a certain point, where you will actually be paying more. In any case, in my experience with having worked for a rather large internet/phone order/walk in business that shipped approximately the same order of magnitude of product daily (back then, a yearly avg. of $4.4 mil/mo. in combined sales). That leaves one with a unique perspective of having seen from the other side of the looking glass. e.g.: I know full well the discounts they get from the freight companies with that order of shipping volume, and the fact is that they are engaged in rampant profiteering, with respect to the shipping charges.
> 
> Long story short, it's the dishonesty in the methods that leaves a sour taste in my mouth. I'd rather that they included the extra in the indicated price, than deliberately obscuring a customers overview until the very last moment, assuming that they are even paying attention. Attention, which in this day & age they certainly should be paying, and this particular company is a shining example (and not in a positive light) of why you have to watch your back as a consumer.



I totally agree with you. I am an avid internet shopper, and I NEVER- I mean NEVER- pay full price and rarely pay shipping. I am glad to hear your perspective, and it only will make me redouble my effort to not pay for shipping, or always get at least 10% when I shop online for any items.

I really only bought these items because they were heavily discounted; they even sent me a one-time15% off coupon and I really doubt I will use it. 

I find it VERY odd that HSN does not combine shipping, and they are as popular as they are. What a major "turn off" for an online shopper.


----------



## halloween71

I got my stone in 14.99 for the size box and wt was a good ship rate.Awesome tombstone undamaged the lights all work also.They come on when it gets dark after you put batteries in them.Very solid stone and I own alot of the gr ones this one is the same quailty but for a steal.The best 10.00 I have spent.I am off to get a pic of it.


----------



## halloween71




----------



## Guest

Wow! Thanks for sharing! I really like it! So excited- mine come tomorrow.

It seems pretty big!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The tombstone looks great. To ship a 2 foot x 3 foot x 8-in product like this, and I'm sure the box was larger, I don't think the shipping is out of line at all. No way would two of these would be combined in one box either. Nice find and looks good with the other items that I can see in the photo. Thanks for the pics.

As for shipping, some companies offer discounts on multiple items, some charge shipping based on a total sales price range rather than weight, some go by weight and box size. HSN like QVC will also offer to split payments for buyers on some items, which no one else does. HSN and QVC also have very customer friendly return policies; and many of their products have not only pictures of the product posted with good descriptions and 24-hour phone support but also videos and sometimes the video from a live sales presentation. All get factored into the ultimate cost of the product. As it happens HSN and QVC also accept a wide range of payment methods, including PayPal if you don't want to share financial info with the seller. I have passed on great deals on items and bought the same item at a slightly more expensive cost if I didn't feel comfortable buying from a bargin seller and giving him my personal and financial information. For some people that might not be a concern, but saving a few dollars and risk getting ripped off down the line isn't worth it to me. Part of the reason I won't buy items from sellers in China and such off of EBay.

As long as no one is kept in the dark about the costs, _ultimately the end cost of the product with shipping and tax is the cost of the product to the consumer_, and that's what determines whether it's acceptable to the buyer. I think $24.22 for the look and size of those particular tombstones wasn't a bad deal. IMO nicer than the smaller resin tombstones that Target for example was carrying the past few years that were probably selling for around that price or more.


----------



## halloween71

hollow said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing! I really like it! So excited- mine come tomorrow.
> 
> It seems pretty big!


Can't believe I got mine before you did.Mine was shipped from richmond va which is 5 hours away.


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The tombstone looks great. To ship a 2 foot x 3 foot x 8-in product like this, and I'm sure the box was larger, I don't think the shipping is out of line at all. No way would two of these would be combined in one box either. Nice find and looks good with the other items that I can see in the photo. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> As for shipping, some companies offer discounts on multiple items, some charge shipping based on a total sales price range rather than weight, some go by weight and box size. HSN like QVC will also offer to split payments for buyers on some items, which no one else does. HSN and QVC also have very customer friendly return policies; and many of their products have not only pictures of the product posted with good descriptions and 24-hour phone support but also videos and sometimes the video from a live sales presentation. All get factored into the ultimate cost of the product. As it happens HSN and QVC also accept a wide range of payment methods, including PayPal if you don't want to share financial info with the seller. I have passed on great deals on items and bought the same item at a slightly more expensive cost if I didn't feel comfortable buying from a bargin seller and giving him my personal and financial information. For some people that might not be a concern, but saving a few dollars and risk getting ripped off down the line isn't worth it to me. Part of the reason I won't buy items from sellers in China and such off of EBay.
> 
> As long as no one is kept in the dark about the costs, _ultimately the end cost of the product with shipping and tax is the cost of the product to the consumer_, and that's what determines whether it's acceptable to the buyer. I think $24.22 for the look and size of those particular tombstones wasn't a bad deal. IMO nicer than the smaller resin tombstones that Target for example was carrying the past few years that were probably selling for around that price or more.


I buy from qvc alot even tho it irks me about the shipping unless you buyt the same item they are a great company to deal with.And hsn has just got me as a customer to.
Nothing else could have been put in the box and it was packed very well.If they had a different style I would get another one but I didn't care for the drac on the other.


----------



## 22606

Patrick said:


> View attachment 109925
> Missing a couple of sticks of crown right now but I have them and I just have to re-attach them. I think I'll use columns to hold it up and place a stone under the back portion. It will be kind of an open air Mausoleum.


Looking good so far, Patrick



halloween71 said:


> I got my stone in 14.99 for the size box and wt was a good ship rate.Awesome tombstone undamaged the lights all work also.They come on when it gets dark after you put batteries in them.Very solid stone and I own alot of the gr ones this one is the same quailty but for a steal.The best 10.00 I have spent.I am off to get a pic of it.


I've been on the fence regarding ordering the tombstone, but you have convinced me to get it, between the review and the pics (very nice, btw). I love the look of the item, both lighted and not. I say thanks, but my credit card surely doesn't 

@*$&!!! I just noticed that the animated Medusa bust from Garden Ridge's website is now at HSN's site for $69 + $12.95 shipping. If anyone has extra cash burning a hole in your pocket, here's the link, provided you hurry, since the site says that it is almost sold out: http://home-decor.hsn.com/medusa-animated-bust_p-6581094_xp.aspx. If you would like to be extra nice and also order one for this broke SOB, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a nice stone. i liked the other stone they displayed also.


----------



## immecor

I got that stone today. I am impressed with the size and weight of it. For me it is well worth the cost of shipping...I also just ordered the other one and the large skull and crow they are offering at the same price.


----------



## 22606

immecor said:


> I also just ordered the other one and the large skull and crow they are offering at the same price.


Good choice I liked that, too. The only thing is, I already have something similar from Big Lots; the statue doesn't light up, but it is _very_ close.


----------



## immecor

Garthgoyle said:


> Good choice I liked that, too. The only thing is, I already have something similar from Big Lots; the statue doesn't light up, but it is _very_ close.


My brother in-law is now the manager of our local Big Lots so I am hoping to get a preview of what is going to be in stock this year.


----------



## 22606

immecor said:


> My brother in-law is now the manager of our local Big Lots so I am hoping to get a preview of what is going to be in stock this year.


Very nice... Keep us updated, please


----------



## halloween71

immecor said:


> I got that stone today. I am impressed with the size and weight of it. For me it is well worth the cost of shipping...I also just ordered the other one and the large skull and crow they are offering at the same price.


I was looking at that to(skull and crow).Will you let me know how you like it I may have to order it.


----------



## Dminor

This is a bit late, but better late than never. LOL

I recently got my hands on a few par38 cans, a dmx dimmer pack, 2 (knock off) Colorsplash Jr. LED lights, and some rear projection screen material.

A word to the wise, rear projection screen material is nothing more than a grey shower curtain. It's what it looks like to the naked eye, what it smells like and feels like to the touch. So save yourself the money and trouble!


----------



## immecor

halloween71 said:


> I was looking at that to(skull and crow).Will you let me know how you like it I may have to order it.


Will do...I was a bit hesitant at first but for the cost I figured it would be worth a shot.


----------



## pandora

Dminor said:


> This is a bit late, but better late than never. LOL
> 
> I recently got my hands on a few par38 cans, a dmx dimmer pack, 2 (knock off) Colorsplash Jr. LED lights, and some rear projection screen material.
> 
> A word to the wise, rear projection screen material is nothing more than a grey shower curtain. It's what it looks like to the naked eye, what it smells like and feels like to the touch. So save yourself the money and trouble!


Nice scores Dminor! I agree about the shower curtains...I use the white ones from Wal-mart. My $2 (well, $4 - I need two of them) work awesome for my Hallowindow. In fact, I'm going tonight to get another for a new project!


----------



## pandora

Ok...very stoked. I have 2 projectors and waiting on them to dig out the dvd players (if they have any). Super nice guy at CVS!! THANK YOU so much for the heads up! Very happy haunter here!


----------



## Deadna

pandora said:


> Ok...very stoked. I have 2 projectors and waiting on them to dig out the dvd players (if they have any). Super nice guy at CVS!! THANK YOU so much for the heads up! Very happy haunter here!


What are you talking about???? Is there some good deal at CVS?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Deadna said:


> What are you talking about???? Is there some good deal at CVS?


Awww You missed it Deadna....The last ones were sold yesterday! I got two....


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I live in the middle of nowhere Missouri. I finally got it yesterday...so thrilled! It is huge!


----------



## halloween71

pandora said:


> Ok...very stoked. I have 2 projectors and waiting on them to dig out the dvd players (if they have any). Super nice guy at CVS!! THANK YOU so much for the heads up! Very happy haunter here!


You have to let us know what you think of them.I didnt need one but for that price I could have found a use for it lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Deadna, they are talking about the projectors in this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/114417-cheap-projector.html


----------



## halloween71

immecor said:


> Will do...I was a bit hesitant at first but for the cost I figured it would be worth a shot.


I just went and viewed the vid I was close to pulling the trigger for 18.00.That item looks huge.I really am just waiting to see what you think of this item.


----------



## immecor

halloween71 said:


> I just went and viewed the vid I was close to pulling the trigger for 18.00.That item looks huge.I really am just waiting to see what you think of this item.


I will post a pic and review once I get it. Haven't received a shipping notice yet so it will probably be next week I am guessing.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I got a bullard pull over chemical mask with a resident evil logo on it. I already have a zombie in a full chemical suit. I'm gonna make some sort of resident evil zombie out of this new item. Any ideals?


----------



## Bruzilla

I've been trying to get a Ben Chapman/land creature head for my Creature From The Black Lagoon for over a year now. There a guy who has all three heads heads (Chapman, Browning, and a Revenge of the Creature), but he's been wanting sell all three as aset for over $1,000. He's tried selling them individually, but that was for $400-$500 each. I saw yesterday that he had relisted the heads on ebay, and had all three for $700. I sent him an email and asked if he would sell the Chapman head for $200, and he said yes, so now my Creature figure will have the correct head on it.


----------



## Tannasgach

^^
That's great Bruzilla, I love it when you've been stalking something for awhile and it becomes available at the right price. Congrats!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Bruzilla said:


> I've been trying to get a Ben Chapman/land creature head for my Creature From The Black Lagoon for over a year now. There a guy who has all three heads heads (Chapman, Browning, and a Revenge of the Creature), but he's been wanting sell all three as aset for over $1,000. He's tried selling them individually, but that was for $400-$500 each. I saw yesterday that he had relisted the heads on ebay, and had all three for $700. I sent him an email and asked if he would sell the Chapman head for $200, and he said yes, so now my Creature figure will have the correct head on it.


Timing is everything in life.....SWEET!


----------



## Spinechiller

I picked this up at Transworld last weekend. I think I will hang it from a tree the day of Halloween.


----------



## ferguc

awesome prop


----------



## Spinechiller

ferguc said:


> awesome prop



Thanks, I was glad I picked it up


----------



## Spinechiller

Also picked this prop up at Transworld. It's made from Distortions and should arrive in May.


----------



## 22606

Bruzilla said:


> I've been trying to get a Ben Chapman/land creature head for my Creature From The Black Lagoon for over a year now...I sent him an email and asked if he would sell the Chapman head for $200, and he said yes, so now my Creature figure will have the correct head on it.


Congrats, Bruzilla. 



Spinechiller said:


> Also picked this prop up at Transworld. It's made from Distortions and should arrive in May.
> 
> View attachment 110087


Planning to do a haunted restaurant scene? I could see him with a hoagie in his hands, gasping The prop looks cool


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Garthgoyle said:


> Congrats, Bruzilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to do a haunted restaurant scene? I could see him with a hoagie in his hands, gasping The prop looks cool


Naw, Looks more like a Jimmy John's sub customer to me.....The look of horror has been captured perfectly!


----------



## 22606

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Naw, Looks more like a Jimmy John's sub customer to me.....The look of horror has been captured perfectly!


That could also be the case I ate there _once_, and I wasn't impressed


----------



## Spinechiller

Final purchase last weekend at Transworld


----------



## Spinechiller

Planning to do a haunted restaurant scene? I could see him with a hoagie in his hands, gasping The prop looks cool[/QUOTE]

Not this year but neat idea


----------



## hallorenescene

you all have gotten some wonderful props. kudos. spinechiller, if i had that first prop, i wouldn't even go in my haunt. lol. that second prop is awesome. nice score really on both props. now, about that shirt, that is soooo cool. garth, like your restaurant idea.


----------



## 22606

Spinechiller said:


> Final purchase last weekend at Transworld
> 
> View attachment 110138


Very cool



Spinechiller said:


> Not this year but neat idea





hallorenescene said:


> garth, like your restaurant idea.


Thank you both


----------



## TrickRTreater

I've recently bought materials to build myself a 5 fingered wooden glove stand for a Freddy Krueger glove I'll be buying soon from razorgloves.com (the Boiler Room Creation, to be precise).

Bought some small wooden eggs for fingertips, some black 12 gauge craft wire for fingers, a fence plank for the palm, and a dowel for the wrist. Already had the dowel and the fence plank.

All that's left to buy is the base, wood stain, and shellack. Then assembly will commence.


----------



## hallorenescene

trick, sounds cool, look forward to seeing what you build. nice score on the glove


----------



## 22606

Tax time is nice in ways...

My triple-skull-topped tombstone from HSN showed up, and that bugger is _huge_!! It comes up to my waist (I'm an inch shy of 6') Since there have been pictures posted by others, I've been spared having to take one, so thanks

DVDs from Walmart (~$10 each) - _The Exorcist: Extended Director's Cut_, _Darko Double Feature_ (_Donnie Darko_ and the sequel, _S Darko_), and _50 Horror Classics_ box set (_twelve_ discs)

These canvas prints are from Target (on clearance for ~$14 each). Usually, similar types of paintings are much too colorful, but that is _certainly_ not the case here, is it?


----------



## hallorenescene

wow garth, those are awesome. yeah, tax time treated you right


----------



## 22606

Thanks, hallo On occasion, _something_ does go right


----------



## Deadna

Garthgoyle said:


> Tax time is nice in ways...
> 
> My triple-skull-topped tombstone from HSN showed up, and that bugger is _huge_!! It comes up to my waist (I'm an inch shy of 6') Since there have been pictures posted by others, I've been spared having to take one, so thanks
> 
> DVDs from Walmart (~$10 each) - _The Exorcist: Extended Director's Cut_, _Darko Double Feature_ (_Donnie Darko_ and the sequel, _S Darko_), and _50 Horror Classics_ box set (_twelve_ discs)
> 
> These canvas prints are from Target (on clearance for ~$14 each). Usually, similar types of paintings are much too colorful, but that is _certainly_ not the case here, is it?


Love the prints...how big are they?


----------



## 22606

Deadna said:


> Love the prints...how big are they?


Thanks, Deadna. They are around 14" x 18", so not too shabby.


----------



## immecor

immecor said:


> I will post a pic and review once I get it. Haven't received a shipping notice yet so it will probably be next week I am guessing.


I just received this yesterday. I didn't have a pic to post but thought I would give a small review. I think for the $10 it is worth the purchase. It will be one of those props that will be a good space filler. These would also be good for the top of a tombstone or columns. But for the money well worth it.


----------



## Xane

This week's clearance finds are more for artists than for general Halloween usage. Staples has a large amount of the Drafting supplies on clearance at 50% off. Got pigment liners, lead holders, kneaded erasers. There were other things too. They had also found a few more packs of the Halloween letterhead/paper and put them out for $2.50 as well as 50-packs of Halloween pencils for $1.50.


----------



## halloween71

immecor said:


> I just received this yesterday. I didn't have a pic to post but thought I would give a small review. I think for the $10 it is worth the purchase. It will be one of those props that will be a good space filler. These would also be good for the top of a tombstone or columns. But for the money well worth it.


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## halloween71

Garth love the prints.


----------



## Shadowbat

first blow mold purchase of 2012.


----------



## RCIAG

I just bought a bunch of small blow molds like that, that one in particular too, from someone on Etsy. They were much cheaper than Ebay even if I need to buy lights for them. I may or may not light them up, not sure yet. They look cool on their own without the lights. Plus I've got plenty of time to pick up the lights if I want them & plenty of Micahel's coupons to come for them! 

I even got about $12 back on shipping because I think he combined them into one package so it was less.


----------



## 22606

halloween71 said:


> Garth love the prints.


Thank you, halloween71.



Shadowbat said:


> first blow mold purchase of 2012.


Cute, but not ridiculously so. That gets my seal of approval



RCIAG said:


> I just bought a bunch of small blow molds like that, that one in particular too, from someone on Etsy. They were much cheaper than Ebay even if I need to buy lights for them. I may or may not light them up, not sure yet. They look cool on their own without the lights. Plus I've got plenty of time to pick up the lights if I want them & plenty of Micahel's coupons to come for them!


Nice, RCIAG. Question for you, though: Where is Micahel's? I'd like to stop there sometime


----------



## hallorenescene

shadow bat, what a perfect little guy.
rciag, a whole bunch of luck. mernards carry the light sets, they're not that expensive. you gotta light them up.
garth, you into blow molds?


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, you into blow molds?


Not usually, but I do have a few: a stack of skulls, pumpkin with crowned skull cutout, and pumpkin with skull-like face. Two of them are shown here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/garthgoyle-albums-halloween-2011-picture98615-patch-night.html


----------



## halloween71

Blow molds aren't my thing either but there are some cool ones that you guys find.I love decor of any kind.


----------



## RCIAG

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, a whole bunch of luck. mernards carry the light sets, they're not that expensive. you gotta light them up.


I WISH we had Menards here in MD. The closest one is in Columbus, OH! I've got a few extra lights with some other Halloween stuff but I may pick up some more this weekend. I need a couple more display boxes for some stuff & they're 50% off this weekend at Michaels.

Or is it Micahels? Man...I gotta stop drinking & posting at the same time!

I just saw that Spirit has their jumping spider in stock again. I'm considering it even though I really don't "do" spiders or anything remotely related to spiders, but still, it is one of the few props that has actually made me jump.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> I WISH we had Menards here in MD. The closest one is in Columbus, OH! I've got a few extra lights with some other Halloween stuff but I may pick up some more this weekend. I need a couple more display boxes for some stuff & they're 50% off this weekend at Michaels.
> 
> Or is it Micahels> Man...I gotta stop drinking & posting!


I passed that one on the way to Cedar Point last Fall. Not that it'll do you any good... Just sayin'

The majority of the time, even thought I am completely sober, my posts probably come off as drunken ramblings, so don't worry about it


----------



## RCIAG

My newest additions arrived today! I'd post pics but they look exactly like the pics though some have 2 light holes one being not original, but that's OK by me & I knew some of them were like that. One of them looks like someone scratched off some black paint off the eyes, but that's easy to fix.


----------



## ferguc

Post them pleasee


----------



## RCIAG

Here's te original pics from etsy:









































Here's the 2 I just took, they're all sitting behind me on the couch as I type watching Investigation Discovery with me!! The first pic is the one that has some black scratched off the eyes but a sharpie will fix that.
Click to embiggen!


----------



## sleah

Found way too much styrofoam but already have plans. Got 56 sheets of 4" x 8' x 4' for $100. Had to get a storage unit until I make room but so worth it.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, those are adorable. i love blow molds.
sleah, nice haul, what you going to do with all that?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I just got Gemmy's Horace the Butler on Ebay for $70, there's always some good deals on ebay in the off-season. Great prop.


----------



## ollieee

I ordered the Shadows Edge 99000 Webcaster Trigger-Fed Cobweb Gun @ Amazon for $25 with free shipping last week I just looked and it's still available. That's half off. Sorry if this has already been posted this is a rather long thread and I was not going to read it all to see.


----------



## halloween71

ollieee said:


> I ordered the Shadows Edge 99000 Webcaster Trigger-Fed Cobweb Gun @ Amazon for $25 with free shipping last week I just looked and it's still available. That's half off. Sorry if this has already been posted this is a rather long thread and I was not going to read it all to see.
> View attachment 110481


Good buy I got mine for 32.00 thought that was a good buy.


----------



## 22606

sleah said:


> Found way too much styrofoam but already have plans. Got 56 sheets of 4" x 8' x 4' for $100. Had to get a storage unit until I make room but so worth it.


Nice haul, sleah.



pirate of the caribbean said:


> I just got Gemmy's Horace the Butler on Ebay for $70, there's always some good deals on ebay in the off-season. Great prop.


I didn't even know about him until your mention, at which point I looked Horace up, only to find that he is close to Lurch. Very cool prop that you obtained, potc



ollieee said:


> I ordered the Shadows Edge 99000 Webcaster Trigger-Fed Cobweb Gun @ Amazon for $25 with free shipping last week I just looked and it's still available. That's half off. Sorry if this has already been posted this is a rather long thread and I was not going to read it all to see.
> View attachment 110481


That's a good buy, ollieee. Congrats


----------



## ollieee

I went by Big Lots today and they had the Firefly in a Jar for $11.77 That's about half of the price at Amazon so I picked one up. Maybe I should have got two there were not that many on the shelf. Not sure how to fit it in to my theme maybe just set him by me on the porch while I hand out treats.


----------



## Guest

ollieee, I LOVE the fireflies in a jar! Great deal! I think it would look wonderful anywhere you choose to use it!


----------



## hallorenescene

i've seen the butterfly in stores, really realistic looking. i think the fire fly is way better. nice score


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

ollieee said:


> I went by Big Lots today and they had the Firefly in a Jar for $11.77 That's about half of the price at Amazon so I picked one up. Maybe I should have got two there were not that many on the shelf. Not sure how to fit it in to my theme maybe just set him by me on the porch while I hand out treats.
> View attachment 110590


I went next door to Big Lots and stoppd at Hobby Lobby. I picked up more parts for Headstones but didn't see anything as cool as that.


----------



## ollieee

Thanks. They had the butterflies too same price but as I said not many on the shelf. Might be a seasonal thing and your neighborhood store has not received them yet or is already out. I just got lucky because I don't frequent Big Lot's. Keep trying or ask the manager? It is really cool to watch in very dim light or the dark. I'm wondering if I short the Demo connector inside the lid if it will stay on so you don't have to tap it every couple of minutes. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was in a Big Lots yesterday and noticed plenty of the butterflies and fireflies on the shelf in the garden/outdoor lighting section. So if anyone is looking for them just check back. 

The manager at the store I was at who was helping to find an item I was looking for said that for whatever reason their store doesn't get their weekly shipment in until Monday night, and that other locations in our area might have received theirs already. Kind of frustrating when you see something advertised on a Friday for the coming week and it may not be received and put out until mid week. That and a wasted trip there. But alot also depends on whether they have the staffing to stock items quickly even if their truck comes in.


----------



## hallorenescene

the butterflies i saw were at kmart. we don't have a big lots. gos, can you get a rain check.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Kmart has butterfly's, lighting bugs, and fairy's in jars. They had several of each on a shelf down from the led outdoor candles that have the metal thing over them. I saw them when I got a couple of the smaller led candles. Oh did any of you see the lanterns that walmart has for about $12? they each have a flame less led candle that looks all melted in them. They come with 4 AAA batteries with them you can hang them up or sit them down. They come in two different finishes black and a metal type. I grabbed two of the black and want to get a couple more.


----------



## Paint It Black

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I grabbed two of the black and want to get a couple more.


Isn't it funny...why do we always get home and wish we had bought a couple more? lol.


----------



## 22606

ollieee said:


> I went by Big Lots today and they had the Firefly in a Jar for $11.77 That's about half of the price at Amazon so I picked one up.


Very nice. I didn't see the fireflies, but I played with the butterflies a bit the other day (yes, I am easily amused most of the time). 



Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Kmart has butterfly's, lighting bugs, and fairy's in jars. They had several of each on a shelf down from the led outdoor candles that have the metal thing over them. I saw them when I got a couple of the smaller led candles. Oh did any of you see the lanterns that walmart has for about $12? they each have a flame less led candle that looks all melted in them. They come with 4 AAA batteries with them you can hang them up or sit them down. They come in two different finishes black and a metal type. I grabbed two of the black and want to get a couple more.


Reading posts too fast is not a good idea... I honestly thought that your response said "fairies in jeans"

The lanterns sound neat; I'll have to look the next time that I make it there, which will probably be soon. Thanks for the heads-up, Spooky_Girl


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky girl, i'm going to return some things at kmart tomorrow, i'm going to see if they have the fairy in the jars. i think they sound interesting. i'm going to check out the butterflies and fire flys as well. thanks for the heads up


----------



## halloween71

ollieee said:


> I went by Big Lots today and they had the Firefly in a Jar for $11.77 That's about half of the price at Amazon so I picked one up. Maybe I should have got two there were not that many on the shelf. Not sure how to fit it in to my theme maybe just set him by me on the porch while I hand out treats.
> View attachment 110590


I haven't seen the firefly.I like the butterfly and need to hit up bl.


----------



## hallorenescene

other than here, i haven't see the fire fly. i've seen the butterfly and like it. looks so real


----------



## Paint It Black

FYI, I saw the fire fly in a jar at CVS last week.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Your welcome for the head's up. and yes PIB I have lost track of how many times I have grabing a couple of things and liked them so much or tought of many use for a item and had to go back and grab more. Oh and my apologizes if something is spelled wrong or don't make sense in this post, I typing with a cat sitting on my lap and slouched across my arm.


----------



## Halloween Scream

For those who have seen the firefly in a jar in person - do you think it is possible to "age" the jar at all? I think this would be so cool in a collection of "witches potions".

Today I bought enough supplies to finish building my cemetery fence (electrical conduit and 1 x 2 x 8 boards).


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

The jar looks like a mason/canning jar. I think if you were really careful about it and aged the outside it should work to age them. I think your idea would look great in a witch scene.


----------



## Druidess

Great idea to have the firefly jar. If memory serves me correctly, it was actually in a glass jar...If that is the case, a bit of iodine on the outiside of the glass shouldnt hurt anything.


----------



## ollieee

> For those who have seen the firefly in a jar in person - do you think it is possible to "age" the jar at all? I think this would be so cool in a collection of "witches potions".


It is the same as a Ball wide mouth canning jar. You could actual age a one quart canning jar, then put on an old rusty mason lid and the firefly mechanics into it if you wanted to save the original Firefly jar for the rest of the year.


----------



## ollieee

My Webcaster gun just arrived. Time to go to the garage and play.


----------



## sumrtym

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Oh did any of you see the lanterns that walmart has for about $12? they each have a flame less led candle that looks all melted in them. They come with 4 AAA batteries with them you can hang them up or sit them down. They come in two different finishes black and a metal type. I grabbed two of the black and want to get a couple more.


Have any pictures of these?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

ollieee said:


> My Webcaster gun just arrived. Time to go to the garage and play.
> 
> View attachment 110659


I have the same one. It works well but takes a large air compressor to run it. My small Dewalt could not handle it and had to switch it out.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

sumrtym said:


> Have any pictures of these?


Yeah, here's a shot of them hang out side my front door right now. I forgot to tell you guys they have a 5 hour timer on them.










Here is a close up of one of them.


----------



## Deadna

CVS has some lanterns like this with 3 candles of various heights in them instead of just the one. I think they are around $20 but not positive because I just ran with the idea instead of looking at them better


----------



## scareme

Those lanterns look great on your house, Spooky Girl. But what is that desgin on your door? Oh, I get it. the egg pods from Alien, or is it Invasion of the Body Snachers?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Lol, scareme! It lights up too.


----------



## offmymeds

Got my Carnival of Lost Souls CD.


----------



## hallorenescene

offmymeds, and have you listened to it? is it good?


----------



## offmymeds

I have it in now, I'm loving it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love Carnival of Lost Souls. Great for carnival/haunted circus mood setting; and what drew me to it originally was the Snake Charmer track for my desert tomb robber theme. It goes great with giant snake props and that snake in the basket prop you see being sold still. I love Nox Arcana music in general.


----------



## offmymeds

That's what my theme is this year. One of my sideshow freaks is a snake charmer. I did Pirates last year and LOVED the Phantoms of the High Seas. I think i have an "extra" copy of it if anyone needs it. (if i can find it)


----------



## 22606

scareme said:


> Those lanterns look great on your house, Spooky Girl. But what is that desgin on your door? Oh, I get it. the egg pods from Alien, or is it Invasion of the Body Snachers?


I agree that the lanterns are very nice. About the other part, I am pretty sure that it's a shrine to the giant demon bunnies of Mallaweh



offmymeds said:


> Got my Carnival of Lost Souls CD.


Great choice I've got my Nox Arcana playlist going, and I am listening to some of the tracks from that album at this moment


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Apothecary Beverage Dispenser*

While looking thru ZGalleries site today, I saw this apothecary beverage dispenser on sale. Maybe because of the red sangria or whatever they have it in it the picture and/or the heart-like shape of the drink area I thought this would look great on a buffet table dispensing blood-like drinks to party goers.http://www.zgallerie.com/p-1835-apothecary-beverage-dispenser.aspx


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, that would work good. and if anyone got one of those molds from target of a heart, maybe they could make ice in it and it would fit in there. that would be pretty cool


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While looking thru ZGalleries site today, I saw this apothecary beverage dispenser on sale. Maybe because of the red sangria or whatever they have it in it the picture and/or the heart-like shape of the drink area I thought this would look great on a buffet table dispensing blood-like drinks to party goers.


That is pretty cool. Could be perfect for a scene involving Countess Bathory, too...



hallorenescene said:


> gos, that would work good. and if anyone got one of those molds from target of a heart, maybe they could make ice in it and it would fit in there. that would be pretty cool


I love that idea, hallo


----------



## hallorenescene

so i went to walgreens today, and they have the animated fireflys and the butterflys in a jar on sale for $8.99. i got one of the fireflys. it is so cute. i hope to have the money to go back soon and get the butterfly. they had monarch and blue ones. i think i would like the monarch, they are more common. i wish they would have had the fairies too. they sound soooo CUTE


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Picked-up these little guys off shopgoodwill.com today 1993 nugget buddies. I'm missing one (the mummy) that I'll have to keep an eye out for.


----------



## hallorenescene

ahhh, those are cute stringy jack. good luck on finding the mummy


----------



## zombygurl

ohh, "offmymedds" i would love your "extra" copy of the pirate cd we are having a huge pirate party this summer


----------



## 22606

Stringy_Jack said:


> Picked-up these little guys off shopgoodwill.com today 1993 nugget buddies. I'm missing one (the mummy) that I'll have to keep an eye out for.
> 
> View attachment 110810


Nice find, Stringy_Jack. I remember those, and I have them around somewhere, although the ghost doesn't look familiar.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Hey, I have been gone for a while. Terribly caught up on other projects. The main one of these is actually Halloweenery in it's own way and has been doing a great job of holding up my free time from learning prop controllers and making my 3-axis, but it's just as important, also going in the Hearse and is arguably a lot more fun.

Couldn't pass up the deal of a lifetime. I managed to procure an engine from a 1970 Eldorado, a turbo 400 SS transmission and all kinds of high-end (And very expensive) accessories, so my Hearse will become even more beastly. What better way to go than the biggest, baddest V8 of all time, the legendary Cadillac 500. It may not be as interesting to those of you are not classic car enthusiasts, but seriously...the Hearse needs more burnout power.

Right after I got it. It probably looks like an engine, but is really just kind of piled together and staying put with gravity. I was mapping out what I would do with it and figured I'd use the beefier aluminium valve covers, rather than the stock set or chrome set I had, as well as fiddling with the intake manifold.
















$600 worth of ignition accessories.








More fancy things, though I will actually only be using the pulley and the fuel pump.








The makeshift drying station for the enameled parts, also featuring some of my Bucky skeletons, just kind of hanging around the garage.








I have quickly gone about tracking down parts and swapping out all the old gaskets and seals. It's starting to look like an engine!

















All in the corner of my garage not featuring Halloween props.

Probably an odd update to see here, but since I, like the rest of you, have been called odd many times before, surely it wouldn't hurt to hear it again.


----------



## hallorenescene

if it's for your hearse, then it's all good. glad you can fix it up


----------



## scubaspook

I bought 2 afx brick fog machines from Minions Web today. Can't wait for them to arrive and start cranking out continuos fog.


----------



## Skaven

Full sized real Scyth.


----------



## 22606

The-Dullahan said:


> All in the corner of my garage not featuring Halloween props.
> 
> Probably an odd update to see here, but since I, like the rest of you, have been called odd many times before, surely it wouldn't hurt to hear it again.


Oddball!!! I'm sure that you will put it to good use in your hearse, The-Dullahan



scubaspook said:


> I bought 2 afx brick fog machines from Minions Web today. Can't wait for them to arrive and start cranking out continuos fog.


Cool. Just don't test them _in_ your home when they arrive...



Skaven said:


> Full sized real Scyth.
> View attachment 110871


Wicked score, Skaven


----------



## The-Dullahan

Hmmm. Never bought a scythe. Always had a toolshed full of them.

When I first moved to FL I was really surprised when I realized they do not sell them at Home Depot/Lowes/Walmart.

I suppose less people in the south use them?


----------



## icyuod2

Well I know it doesn't look very halloweeny yet. I purchased this and 2 other arcade games (tic tac toe/ grande prix) for the bargin basement price of $100
My budy Larry got the tic tac toe,($50) while my friend Brian took the racing game.($50) That left me with the back hoe totally free of charge. Somebody removed the board (timed power/sound effects)so it doesn't work. Figure I'll probably hard wire the hydrolic's and make a costume for the backhoe.


----------



## hallorenescene

woah, those are very cool if you know what to do with them


----------



## 22606

You could always do a graveyard with a freshly dug plot and make it look like the backhoe did it, icyuod2. For fun, put a little skeleton or demon in the seat and see how many people 
notice


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle, that would be too funny. BTW how tall is the unit Icyuod2?


----------



## icyuod2

I added a full size adult mountain bike to the pic for size reference.








It's big enough for an adult to sit on.
Those are great idea's! never even thought to use it in a scene as a back hoe. heck, I could even let the kids play on it (thats what it's for)
Alright. so I hardwired the hydraulic's and it works like a charm. It's far slow, but what surprized me, is the bucket never actually touches the ground. It must have been used with a raised ball pit.

I was thinking bout making a fur costume and swapping out the bucket for a head (easily returned to it's original state)


Btw, did the forum get hacked? how come the forum header is upside down?


----------



## 22606

icyuod2 said:


> Btw, did the forum get hacked? how come the forum header is upside down?


The gremlins got ahold of it on April 1st. Ever hear the expression "A day late and a dollar short", icyuod2? Well, you're a few of each now...


----------



## Kev730

look what I found that might make a prop out of. House Fly








vulture


----------



## hallorenescene

kev, those will be ideal in a haunt. wow! nice finds


----------



## 22606

Great masks. I really like the vulture, Kev


----------



## Spinechiller

I recently ordered this from amazon http://www.amazon.com/3-Foot-ZOMBIE-butler-Indoor-Covered/dp/B005WZEY0A. I feel it was a little overpriced but that item has been discontinued for some time and I don't feel it will get any cheaper.


----------



## 22606

Cute (in a _warped_ way, of course) little bugger, Spinechiller.


----------



## Patrick

Scored this little gem at an Estate Sale for 1 whole dollar... 

My other score was on Saturday I got it for a whopping 0 dollars and no cents. Thats right it was free baby!!! I love a good deal


----------



## Dminor

Just got back from BigLots (in Culver City,CA) with a new, small 2.1 powered speaker unit. It was $25 and is great for individual props that need their own sound source.

In my case, I'm using it inside a above ground tomb to run my "dragging concrete" sound effect.


----------



## RandalB

*Never Pass the goodwill store....*

Just picked up a 150W per channel surround sound system (Tuner/amp, 5 Disc CD, EQ and speakers) for $20

Got a CD boom box with Aux in for $7 a couple of weeks ago, has Data CD Mp3 decoder capability too

Both Completely functional with no cosmetic issues. 

The big system is gonna work great with the Firefly 511 that just showed up from the guy in the big brown truck....

RandalB


----------



## Guest

Patrick said:


> View attachment 110967
> Scored this little gem at an Estate Sale for 1 whole dollar...
> 
> My other score was on Saturday I got it for a whopping 0 dollars and no cents. Thats right it was free baby!!! I love a good deal
> View attachment 110968


Good golly, that IS a fabulous score. I love both items!


----------



## 22606

Wonderful scores, everybody I love the fireplace, Patrick


----------



## hallorenescene

spinechiller, i have the life size version of your zombie. those 3 foot characters are really cute. nice buy
golly gee patrick, that blow mold is not only sweet, but a $1.00. wow. and even second hand those fireplaces cost. that is a super duper deal.


----------



## just_Tim

Ok well I didnt get these today lol BUT I did get them this past week. I dont have any crazy animal props, so got these 2 guys. One was a birthday gift, one was with birthday money lol so I guess both birthday gifts. They are not new out, but they are new to me. Im sure Il work them into my yard haunt very easily loll


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, those are fantastic. they are both very wicked looking


----------



## Paint It Black

Just Tim, your animals look like they are fairly large. Should be effective!


----------



## 22606

Both are wonderful additions, just_Tim At first glance, I thought that the rat's ear was the spot where an arm once was Now just may be time to get off the computer...


----------



## ollieee

Garden Oasis Set of 10 Solar Lights in Flight Show. Not sure If these have already been posted, if so here they are again. Picked them up at Kmart on sale for $11.99 that's $3 off. They are similar to the Gemmy plug in fireflies I bought at Lowes last fall only they are solar powered so I can put them in places without running power. Each firefly fades in and out at different intervals and there is a power switch on the solar pack to turn them off if you would like. I am going to put them in the Japenese maples by my pond in the back yard for the summer nights them move them to the pirate haunt in the fall.
This is a pic from Kmart's ad.


----------



## hallorenescene

oilee, those are wonderful.


----------



## Druidess

oilee, thanks for posting. I love those.


----------



## Paint It Black

Our Dollar Tree was putting out their luau party stuff today - so for pirate scenes, you can get fish netting, various kinds of parrots, shells. 

I also found some props there for my carnival/circus theme including a hula hoop (for a tiger to jump through, plastic bat for a clown to carry, red and white popcorn containers, plastic waffle cones.

Dollar tree is also great for bugs, snakes, fruit, spanish moss, and other fillers.


----------



## just_Tim

thanks !!!


----------



## just_Tim

hallorenescene said:


> just tim, those are fantastic. they are both very wicked looking


thanks !!!


----------



## just_Tim

Paint It Black said:


> Just Tim, your animals look like they are fairly large. Should be effective!


thank you ! yeah I was kind shocked how big they were lol in person they look really big !. Im use to buying a prop online, and its smaller then it looked in the ad, this time worked out better lol


----------



## just_Tim

Garthgoyle said:


> Both are wonderful additions, just_Tim At first glance, I thought that the rat's ear was the spot where an arm once was Now just may be time to get off the computer...



lol hey hows it going thanks !. yeah I got to thinking damn, I dont really have any animal type props. only a small rat. so I was really pleased with these. The rat with a cupon came out to 49 bucks, and I have bought other props for more that were garbage so I was pleased with him. I hope they will look crazy in my yard, the crazier the better lol


----------



## ollieee

> Our Dollar Tree was putting out their luau party stuff today - so for pirate scenes, you can get fish netting, various kinds of parrots, shells.


I pick up fish net at Michael's they have a 5' x 7' net that is fairly thick for $10 but i just wait for the %50 off any reg priced item coupon and pick them up for $5. They are heavy enough that you can see them well in dim lighting.


----------



## 22606

ollieee said:


> Garden Oasis Set of 10 Solar Lights in Flight Show. They are similar to the Gemmy plug in fireflies I bought at Lowes last fall only they are solar powered so I can put them in places without running power. Each firefly fades in and out at different intervals and there is a power switch on the solar pack to turn them off if you would like.


Very nice, ollieee. Solar lighting is soooo much better (well, provided there _is_ sunlight).



Paint It Black said:


> Our Dollar Tree was putting out their luau party stuff today - so for pirate scenes, you can get fish netting, various kinds of parrots, shells.
> 
> I also found some props there for my carnival/circus theme including a hula hoop (for a tiger to jump through, plastic bat for a clown to carry, red and white popcorn containers, plastic waffle cones.
> 
> Dollar tree is also great for bugs, snakes, fruit, spanish moss, and other fillers.


Sounds like you hit the jackpot (sadly, just the cheap penny slots). Nice score there, Paint It Black



just_Tim said:


> lol hey hows it going thanks !. yeah I got to thinking damn, I dont really have any animal type props. only a small rat. so I was really pleased with these. The rat with a cupon came out to 49 bucks, and I have bought other props for more that were garbage so I was pleased with him. I hope they will look crazy in my yard, the crazier the better lol


It's going You're welcome. They already look loopy, so no problems there


----------



## obcessedwithit

*gothic candle sconces and cherubs*


found these awesome sconces and cherubs at the Sal. Army . $2.99 each great score. I love the candle holders, don't even think I will paint them. will use the cherubs for new stones.


----------



## BlueFrog

Those sconces are fantastic. I think the have the perfect patina just as they are. I would love to have found those to go with my 1970's gothic chandelier.


----------



## Paint It Black

And I love cherubs too. They are nice ones and will look great on tombstones or columns.


----------



## hallorenescene

the sconces are very nice just the way they are, but those cherubs are the toppers. i love them


----------



## The-Dullahan

I actually got the bottom portion to an iron table (I do not have the top, which I presume was glass) that perfectly matches those wall sconces. I had to weld it back together and do a bit of work on it. No idea what I will do with it, but I have been looking at it and it looks like it could make a cool hanging light for someplace in the house.


----------



## 22606

Those sconces look amazing as they are, obcessedwithit, so wise choice. The cherubs are nice, too. Great finds


----------



## obcessedwithit

I would love to see the table.


----------



## stormygirl84

Minor purchases here, but I'm excited about them. I found the original "Scooby-Doo, Where Are You?" 1969 series on DVD at Amazon, so I had to get it.

I also bought a cute coffee mug from Barnes & Noble. It's white with black Halloween shapes and words.

AND my husband bought me Wilton's Coffin Brownie Pan. Very sweet of him, but I'm sure there's an ulterior motive - he just wants cherry-filled brownies!


----------



## 22606

All sound great, stormygirl84. Scooby and gang are always worthwhile I wouldn't doubt the part about the brownies one bit... *Drools*


----------



## hallorenescene

stormy, brownies are yummy, but cherry filled, well he deserves them for that coffin pan. and scooby is always a good choice. nice finds


----------



## Spinechiller

The catalogs I ordered at Transworld showed up today  Let me tell you I was very pleased hundreds of pages of Halloween products.


----------



## 22606

Spinechiller said:


> The catalogs I ordered at Transworld showed up today  Let me tell you I was very pleased hundreds of pages of Halloween products.


Hundreds?! *Begins salivating once again* Got anything good to share?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I scored a box full of Halloween costumes and masks at a yard sale for $3. I got the lady to go down from the original $5 she wanted!


----------



## 22606

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I scored a box full of Halloween costumes and masks at a yard sale for $3. I got the lady to go down from the original $5 she wanted!


Professional haggler? Now, you had besht get to work on taking thoth pigachursh for ush to shee Very nice haul, I'm sure


----------



## Spinechiller

Garthgoyle said:


> Hundreds?! *Begins salivating once again* Got anything good to share?


It's mostly costumes but there are animated props, latex props, severed body parts, scene setters, party supplies and more.


----------



## Tumblindice

just_tim said:


> ok well i didnt get these today lol but i did get them this past week. I dont have any crazy animal props, so got these 2 guys. One was a birthday gift, one was with birthday money lol so i guess both birthday gifts. They are not new out, but they are new to me. Im sure il work them into my yard haunt very easily loll
> View attachment 110991


love these!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice

spinechiller said:


> also picked this prop up at transworld. It's made from distortions and should arrive in may.
> 
> View attachment 110087


love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

I bought the dvd _Trick or Treat_ off Amazon for $5.97 for a prize basket and since I never saw the movie decided to buy one for myself too.  
I purchased some other things so I was able to apply the super saver discount for free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Trick-r-Treat...SWN2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334409763&sr=8-2


----------



## ter_ran

*My recent find*

*I bought a mini Pimp Daddy Jeeves dude! He cracks me up! Found him locally on classified ad. *


----------



## 22606

Tannasgach said:


> I bought the dvd _Trick or Treat_ off Amazon for $5.97 for a prize basket and since I never saw the movie decided to buy one for myself too.


Great choice It's a very good film.



ter_ran said:


> *I bought a mini Pimp Daddy Jeeves dude! He cracks me up! Found him locally on classified ad. *


I love that, ter_ran


----------



## Druidess

There was a toy show in town this past weekend. Among our gems are:
Donnie Darko, Frank the bunny talking figure with mailbox and letter.







and a close up







and Funko General Meals Cereal guys:


----------



## cinders

Though I didn't buy this today, I haven't posted any of my acquisitions for this year yet. I got this little cutie at Transworld last month:









Then last week I got a bunch of toddler size Travelocity Gnome costumes, gray beards, axes, scythes, so that I can make some gnome minions to go with him. Saturday I bought seven pairs of little boy's black boots at Salvation Army.

Funny thing is, that after I had been home with the zombie gnome for a couple weeks, occasionally I would turn around to find him standing at the patio door, or when I would enter another room. Scared the heck out of me! My daughter was playing pranks! I just hope I don't wake up next to him some morning.


----------



## murtermanor

Hit the mother load in a storage unit, perfect for our doctor's room in our haunt this year


----------



## hallorenescene

oh boy ter ran, what a deal, lol, his fiancee made him get rid of it or the wedding was off. lol. his watching trick or treat and holding that pimp guy was just to much to see when she walked in on him. nice scores really.
druidess, wow, you got some nice buys. those cereal guys are really cool
cinders, that little guy still looks hungry. you put him outside and the neighbors start to dissappear, it's a hit to his head i tell you. hey, i like your daughter already. bet it was a little unsetteling. lol
muter, that should scare the pants off them. looks menancing


----------



## XxTIMOxX

I found a couple of nicely worn chainsaws at the local swap meet, perfect for the chasing the neighborhood kids around again this Halloween 









If you want something fun and unique though, check out my project I have going on Kickstarter here!


----------



## Halloween Scream

JoAnn Fabrics just put out nice metal shepherd's hooks (4-5 ft. large size and 2-3 ft. small size). They are on sale this week for 50% off. I bought four of the smaller hooks ($2.50 each) to line our walkway with hanging lanterns. I'll probably go back tomorrow and get a few more.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> what a deal, lol, his fiancee made him get rid of it or the wedding was off. lol.


Somehow, I could see that being the case


Great purchases, everybody

I nabbed _H.P. Lovecraft: The Complete Fiction_ in hardcover at Barnes and Noble today; it was $20 in-store, as opposed to their $18 online pricing, but so be it. When I get extra money, I am _definitely_ grabbing more horror novels from the clearance section, especially since most were under $8...


----------



## kallie

Aw man! Y'all are findin' some good stuff. Love that Frank stature and that doctor stuff is super score. My heart was poundin' just lookin' at it. Who likes the doc?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this or not, but I just picked up a couple of the Tekky Toys Thrashing Mummy's from the Improvements Catalog. com which were on clearance for $29.97 each and the regular price was $79.97. Check out the video and the reviews, it looks pretty good for that price. 

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/thrashing-mummy/213666?listIndex=1


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I just got "Roseanne's Trick & Treats" dvd set of all the Roseanne Halloween episodes in the mail today!!!! Yeah I can't wait to watch them!!


----------



## 22606

Pretty cool, preston

Awesome, Spooky_Girl1980 I love those, too


Does anyone else remember the old Nickelodeon show _Are You Afraid of the Dark?_ I found (and purchased) the complete series for a reasonable price, less than what Amazon has some of the individual seasons listed at http://www.nickclassics.com/store/product.php?productid=20192


----------



## hallorenescene

i ordered the thrashing mummy, the zombie, and the gutter ghost. i can't wait for them to arrive. i got a confirmation notice they have been sent. with shipping for the 3 items i spent arround $70.00. i thought they were great prices
garth, my daughter loved that show when she was young. i have maybe one of the episodes on vhs. you really lucked out getting them all. they really are fun shows for the viewing


----------



## VirusHaunt

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I just got "Roseanne's Trick & Treats" dvd set of all the Roseanne Halloween episodes in the mail today!!!! Yeah I can't wait to watch them!!


Great buy those episodes RULE!


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallorenescene, those improvement catalog prices do look good for those big impact items. hope you like them.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> i ordered the thrashing mummy, the zombie, and the gutter ghost. i can't wait for them to arrive. i got a confirmation notice they have been sent. with shipping for the 3 items i spent arround $70.00. i thought they were great prices
> garth, my daughter loved that show when she was young. i have maybe one of the episodes on vhs. you really lucked out getting them all. they really are fun shows for the viewing


You got your ghost after all, huh? That's cool. Glad that you were able to get it, as well as the others. Great buy for all of those items, hallo

That was one of my favorite shows, along with _Monsters,_ _Tales From the Darkside_, _Friday the 13th: The Series_, and the others of the '80s-'90s. Thanks.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah garth, i finally got it. i've wanted it for a long time as you know. as far as that thrashing mummy, that is so different than anything else i own. mostly i get stuff like the zombie. that's what i can usually afford. well, maybe it will come tomorrow. keeping fingers crossed


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Thanks Garth. My thrashing mummy is supposed to arrive tomorrow and I can't wait to start playing with it !! I'm so glad that I had purchased some of the Tekky adapters last year, since I plan to use it with an adapter. 

Congrats on your great buys Hallorenescene. You sure can't beat the prices !! 

I like getting such great buys during the off season. 

I'm thinking that you can always dress up the mummy and put on a mask to make it look like a thrashing zombie. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks preston, cool that you got one too. yeah, the zombie mask is a good idea. actually now that you mention it, you could probably use any mask. gos was going to dress hers like a gorrilla and put it in a cage in her carnival theme. i think we really did good


----------



## blackdogrdc

*My boy comes home*

Meet Lawrence ''Pudge's" Fleshrotter


----------



## hallorenescene

black, he looks like a mommas boy. the face only a momma could love. cool prop


----------



## blackdogrdc

He's quite the ankle biter and curtain climber...LITERALLY


----------



## 22606

blackdogrdc said:


> Meet Lawrence ''Pudge's" Fleshrotter


What a cute li'l bundle of joy... Very cool.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

hallorenescene said:


> thanks preston, cool that you got one too. yeah, the zombie mask is a good idea. actually now that you mention it, you could probably use any mask. gos was going to dress hers like a gorrilla and put it in a cage in her carnival theme. i think we really did good


Hallorenescene, That is a great idea to dress one up as a gorilla and use it in a cage or perhaps a pirate in a chest ?


----------



## hallorenescene

preston, oh, or dress it as a prisoner and put it in an electric chair. the options are endless


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> preston, oh, or dress it as a prisoner and put it in an electric chair. the options are endless


Or, if you wanted realism, you could put _me_ in an electric chair I promise that I wouldn't complain too much (and if I did, it would become incoherent babbling later, so, really, it's win-
win)

I agree. Lots of variety can be had with simple changes to props, and when they are cheap like that, even better.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, how you do babble on. lol. so you will sit in the chair, but will there be lots of shocking? hhmmmm....i picked up this contration, and everytime someone lies, they are supposed to get a little jolt. ha, that could be fun.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, how you do babble on. lol. so you will sit in the chair, but will there be lots of shocking? hhmmmm....i picked up this contration, and everytime someone lies, they are supposed to get a little jolt. ha, that could be fun.


Yes, I do ramble a fair amount Lots of shocking, in addition to drooling and gibberish What happens if someone just exaggerates the truth a bit? 


I ordered a few of the cheaper/mid-range gargoyle statues from Design Toscano. They have a sale going until midnight that is 25% off (code: APRIL25), if anyone is looking to make a purchase from there.


----------



## XxTIMOxX

oh very cool, I may have to grab a few myself


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, if one exaggerates the truth or is sarcastic alot, one could be in for a rough time


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, if one exaggerates the truth or is sarcastic alot, one could be in for a rough time


I'm generally just cynical, but that will _still_ count against me? Thanks a bunch... *Bzzzt*


I received my Shadow's Symphony _Threshold of Forgotten Souls_ CD this morning, which I am really liking from what I have listened to thus far. One can _never_ have enough Halloween music, right?


----------



## 22606

Went twice, so please delete Thank you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Pier 1 Clearance crosses*

If anyone is looking for a gold metal patina cross for any of your haunt scenes, Pier 1 has 2 models on clearance for $4.98 and $5.98. Quantites are limited. I found the larger one at a nearby store and think I got the last one in my area but the smaller one was no where closeby to be found. Still other zip codes away from me had them available, my mom's area had a number of stores with both. The crosses are pretty nice, antiqued gold, metal base and have some weight to them. Decent sizes as well. Certainly worth the few bucks. 

Here's a link to the website, enter your zip to see if any are left in your area.

http://www.pier1.com/Catalog/Season.../ProductName/Gold-Patina-Crosses/Default.aspx


----------



## Paint It Black

Those are nice. Bummer that all 3 of the stores near me are out of stock. Great find if you can get them though! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## VirusHaunt

Found a headless Gemmy in trash today..... Besides the obvious everything is in good shape


----------



## Shadowbat

This arrived today!


----------



## drzeus

Picked these up at Hobby Lobby in the Easter dept.
1 foot square grass "mats", plastic grid on bottom with notches underneath to link them together.
I might make the breathing grave prop utilizing these.

All Easter stuff 90% off.
Normally 4.99- got 10 of em for $5!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's a terrific idea drzeus! At first I was focused on the "grass" in the photos and couldn't figure out what the picture was about. Hopefully this will be something Hobby Lobby will get in every year. Sounds like soon there will be a HL in the SF Bay area--south bay. BTW the grass mats look pretty realistic in the photo, better than some of that artificial turf I've seen.


Update: hadn't realized that Hobby Lobby also had 40% off coupons like Michaels and Joann Fabrics. I posted a link to the current coupon in the Coupon, Discount and Promotion area of the Forum.


----------



## hallorenescene

virus, awesome. you can do tons with that. foolish mortals. lol.
shadowbat, you can never be luckier than scoring a blow mold. congrats
drzeus, i thought what the heck! but now that you explained, i love it


----------



## 22606

Nice scores

'Mr. Headless' could work very well, honestly; just throw a styrofoam head on top, anchor it down, add a mask, and there you go... 

I think that I _used to_ have that blowmold, Shadowbat 

Great idea for the grass patches, drzeus


----------



## grimreaper1962

Hi there. I posted these in another thread but want to share here too. Bought these at a church garage sale for $20.00 each. Both adjust up and down as well as the angle of the candle holders. Will look great at my campsite next to a coffin with someone/something in it.


----------



## 22606

I love those, grimreaper1962. Great find


----------



## Spinechiller

My mini butler finally came on Wednesday. The seller had sent me the wrong one (the one on the right) and it had also been slightly broken in shipping. So she said keep it and I will send you the right one. I was pleased that the seller dealt with it so professionally. So yeah 2 butlers for the price of one


----------



## hallorenescene

spine, those are both cool. that is very good she let you keep both. to bad the one was broken. i like these short guys, i have heads up harry and a face changer.


----------



## Kymmm

Spinechiller, that never happens to me.. I'm glad it worked out that you got to keep both! 

Look what I found on Craigslist today! I'm thrilled!! He will look great with the Jack Skellington I started (about a year ago). Guess I better get busy huh?


----------



## 22606

Very cool Halloweefolk, SpineChiller

Awesome Oogie Boogie, Kymmm


----------



## Spinechiller

hallorenescene said:


> spine, those are both cool. that is very good she let you keep both. to bad the one was broken. i like these short guys, i have heads up harry and a face changer.


Luckly I was actally able to fix it today. All it ended up being is a plastic piece needed to be glued back in place the Animatronic side of him works great on both


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, that ghost guy is awesome
spine, that is wonderful you got him fixed.


----------



## 22606

Three of the medium-sized gargoyles that I ordered from Design Toscano arrived today The 25% off came in handy, of course


----------



## Spinechiller

hallorenescene said:


> kymmm, that ghost guy is awesome
> spine, that is wonderful you got him fixed.


Ya I was super happy he was so easily fixed










That's a pic of him fixed so he has both hands so he can hold candy bowl.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, those are amazingly cool. i like them all. that one with the chains is so different, i like that
spine, he is a cute pint size. he looks as good as new
so ghost of spookie i believe awhile back posted some good buys from the improvements catalog, i put them in my faves for down the road. they were excellant prices. well, i finally purchased the 3 i had been wanting. i am so happy i managed to get them before they were all sold out. 
the zombie. his eyes blink on and off, otherwise he is static. a close up of his face








the thrashing mummy, and his eyes blink on and off red








and my gutter ghost. this guy is big








all this with shipping for around $70.00.


----------



## matrixmom

I have 2 of those zombies...what a deal. I love improvements catalog. They have great gadgets too. That gutter ghost is really huge...


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks matrix, and 2 zombies, i'd say you got a deal, i really like him. and yeah, the ghost is huge, i can't wait to hang him outside this halloween.


----------



## ferguc

Hi. Where did u purchase them at? Thanks


----------



## matrixmom

improvementscatalog.com

type in halloween in the search area


----------



## ferguc

Thanks! Neat stuff


----------



## hallorenescene

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/holiday/halloween-decorations/
and you might check, sometimes they have coupons out.


----------



## 22606

Thank you for the compliments, hallo All of your props are great, too The mummy looks _really_ creepy; I am going to have to break down and also order one before they are gone


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks, my grandson was on the computer last night, and the 2 grandaughters and i set it up outside the door so to scare him. we set it off and he said....what the heck and got up and opened the door...there it was with 2 little girls just a giigling off to the side. priceless


----------



## RCIAG

That's the same mummy I bought last year! I love him. He's still sitting in our office chair in the office & every so often I go past & I forget he's there & he sorta startles me.


----------



## TheBerggs

Just got a 12 ft spider web and 2 19 in spiders on clearance from grandinroad.com


----------



## 22606

Very cool, TheBerggs. That web is really different


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, glad you like him. i think he is really cool too. in the previews i was reading, they say he drains the batteries real fast. as hard as he thrashes, i can see that. did you find that to be true? i think i will use an adapter with mine. and hey, last year i bought this striking snake, and i had him on the counter, and every time i came home and turned on the light, he scared me. lol.


----------



## Paint It Black

It is true that even static props can be startling


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah paint, if you forget they're there and walk in, that can startle you too.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> yeah paint, if you forget they're there and walk in, that can startle you too.


Happens nearly every year with my Freddy-esque scarecrow...


----------



## RCIAG

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, glad you like him. i think he is really cool too. in the previews i was reading, they say he drains the batteries real fast. as hard as he thrashes, i can see that. did you find that to be true? i think i will use an adapter with mine. and hey, last year i bought this striking snake, and i had him on the counter, and every time i came home and turned on the light, he scared me. lol.


Not really, at least I don't think so. I just had fresh batteries in him & I guess he was on for about 4 hours but then we had less than 30 ToTers this year so he didn't get a BIG workout even though he was right at the edge of the graveyard in a spot where he would be tripped easily. He was pretty senstive too which was good. I suppose if he's out somewhere where he'll get tripped more often by more ToTers he may suck batteries, but I really didn't have a problem.

My only complaint is that I'm not fond of his monkey-like grunts but he does thrash around a good bit which is cool.


----------



## RCIAG

I didn't buy this but found it on Incredible Things & thought some here would like it.

Link to buy:
http://www.neatoshop.com/product/Pirate-Skull-Door-Knocker

Pirate Skull doorknocker:


----------



## mickkell

I got this in the mail from Amazon for .43 cents plus shipping.







It got some interesting stuff in it,for .43 how can you lose?


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked this little angel up at Zellers for $5.00 on clearance. I think it will be great in my graveyard scene once I have painted it grey.


----------



## Kymmm

Halo.. love your new props! Can't wait to see pics of them in your set up this year! Funny how we get a kick out of scaring our loved ones.. 
TheBerggs.. the spider webs and spiders are very cool! I have a saying at my house "You can never have too many (fake) spiders! 
43 cents for a Martha Stewart Book?? Can't beat that.. Her books always have great ideas.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> I didn't buy this but found it on Incredible Things & thought some here would like it.
> 
> Link to buy:
> http://www.neatoshop.com/product/Pirate-Skull-Door-Knocker
> 
> Pirate Skull doorknocker:



Now THAT is cool!

BTW I am so tempted to pick up a few of the zombie movie posters from their site. They would be great for a movie theater in a zombie overrun town.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, i don't mind the grunts, they are better than the reaper i have that looks scary, his eyes blink on and off, and he shakes, and then the whole effect is ruined because he says in a syupy sweet voice, happy halloween kids, are you getting lots of candy, have a nice night? blech. and i love door knockers. those are very cool
mick, i agree, the martha stewart halloween magazine is packed with wondeful ideas. unfortunatly, if you own one of her magazines, for the most part, 
you own all the other years as well. she pretty much puts out the same magazine every year, just changes up the cover.
spine, that cherub is wonderful. it will look great in your graveyard.


----------



## mickkell

I got that book Kymmm for the lady finger reciepe,they look like severed witches fingers,I thought I might put stick pretzels inside to mimic bones when you bite into them.There are other cool things in it too but for .43 cents I couldnt lose.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, i don't mind the grunts, they are better than the reaper i have that looks scary, his eyes blink on and off, and he shakes, and then the whole effect is ruined because he says in a syupy sweet voice, happy halloween kids, are you getting lots of candy, have a nice night? blech.


Love the way that you summed it up, hallo I'll gladly take 'monkey-like grunts' (here's looking at you, RCIAG) _any_ day...

That is a wicked doorknocker, and not a bad price at all

Awesome cherub, SpineChiller. I can _definitely_ picture it atop a tombstone

Excellent buy there, mickkell


----------



## RCIAG

Ugh, I'll take the grunts over that voice too.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, exactly, what is up with that? and then there's the ones that are very cool looking, but their mouths clack so loud you can't hardly hear them with what they're saying..


----------



## RCIAG

There's a fix for the clacking, there's a thread here somewhere that shows how someone took some clear silicone & ran it around the mouth so it wouldn't clack.

But I agree, there's no reason for those sounds or noises. Especially if the figure is scary, there's no reason it needs to sound like something out of a kids cartoon. 

Just got this guy off Ebay. I've wanted one for ages & I've never wanted to spend a buttload of money on it either. This one was $60 (with shipping). He doesn't have his insert but there's a melted, burnt candle in him which seems kinda dangerous since he's paper mache. The ones I've seen before are usually smaller, 5"-6", this one is 10".



I also bought this 2-faced repro blank with the inserts to make my own & to copy the inserts. The site I got that from is actually a neat site, The Craft Shoppe. They've got a lot of mache blanks for several holidays if anyone is interested.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, thanks for the info, i don't have any that clack, but you never know. 
i like your pumpkins. they are very charming


----------



## 22606

Those are pretty cool, RCIAG. Is there some kind of story behind the character?


----------



## RCIAG

I really have no clue, I've just seen them on Ebay & in antique stores. They're from the 40s-50s I think. I just dig vintage stuff, they're vintage (or vintage repros), that happy face intrigues me, so I've been watching the prices over the years for that larger size.


----------



## sindy

They look pretty old. Also looks like egg carton material.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> I really have no clue, I've just seen them on Ebay & in antique stores. They're from the 40s-50s I think. I just dig vintage stuff, they're vintage (or vintage repros), that happy face intrigues me, so I've been watching the prices over the years for that larger size.


Oh, okay. Just my OCD kicking in a bit Thanks

I received my mummy and zombie props yesterday from Improvements (yes, I also took the plunge). I had to repaint a part of the zombie's shoe, since, being hard foam, it was slightly chipped, but not a big deal. Both are great, particularly for such low prices


----------



## kittyvibe

wow thanks RCIAG for that link ,super cute pumpkin!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh cool garth, they were good prices alright. hey, you forgot the gutter ghost though


----------



## mikeerdas

*Haunted Mansion Tomb Sweet Tomb pillow*

Found this for $20 at Walt Disney World. Having it shipped home. I don't see a lot of Haunted Mansion merchandise. So even though I'm not a big fan of throw pillows I grabbed one.

These aren't my pictures:
Front:









Back:


----------



## matrixmom

I love that pillow mikeerdas... I have halloween pillows (just generic kind) and throws that I had bought awhile back at walmart for $1 after hallow clearance. But I really love yours!


----------



## mikeerdas

matrixmom said:


> I love that pillow mikeerdas... I have halloween pillows (just generic kind) and throws that I had bought awhile back at walmart for $1 after hallow clearance. But I really love yours!


Thanks MatrixMom! $1 is a great bargain. But I was fine with $20 given I'm such a huge Haunted Mansion fan. What I like most about it is that it's double-sided. So even if I didn't want to display Tomb Sweet Tomb, I could show the wall paper side. A great two-fer in my opinion. They could have made two separate pillows with one design each and sell 2X of them. But I'm glad they didn't.


----------



## hallorenescene

mike, i'm not a huge fan of pillows either, but i do have a few that grabbed me. that is a very nice pillow. the backside is eerieific. i don't blame you for wanting it


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> oh cool garth, they were good prices alright. hey, you forgot the gutter ghost though


I wouldn't have anywhere to hang the ghost, with it being 18'(?) and all I have a black, skull-faced windsock that is about 1/3 the size, which is good enough



mikeerdas said:


> Found this for $20 at Walt Disney World. Having it shipped home. I don't see a lot of Haunted Mansion merchandise. So even though I'm not a big fan of throw pillows I grabbed one.


Very cool pillow. I really like the back side of it


----------



## jenscats5

Went to Walgreen's the other day to pick up a prescription and saw some Cherubs in the garden/seasonal section....Seem to be well made & made of plastic & not too heavy. Perfect for a tombstone topper!! Be on the lookout!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

*cobra on a stick.*

Found this guy at thrift store $.50. Should I paint him to a more natural color or leave him? Have some good ideas for him in this years haunt.








[


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, $0.50, you snaked them on that one. what a cool find. i would probably leave him the color he is, but then again he would look good a more cobra color. i guess it's your call.


----------



## Deadna

Found this killer clown tee at Walmart...probably looks silly on a middle aged housewife but I liked the pretty colors 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture112084-clown-t-shirt-009.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the pretty colors too deadna, and the design. nice find


----------



## 22606

I also like the snake as is, obcessedwithit. Your call, though

Neat shirt, Deadna


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought a $30 projector from Woot!

http://deals.woot.com/deals/details...b-57c5d4dcd471/discovery-wonderwall-projector

It's not going to be able to project The Avengers in HD, but it will work just fine for Hallowindow & other holiday projections. The max you can order is 3 & if you don't get it today it's gone. It may be back later but don't count on it.

I love Woot! I've gotten several shirts from them & just this weekend I bought a refurbished Dyson 10" desktop fan for $99 which, if you've ever priced them new in the stores, is a great deal. My husband has wanted one ever since he first saw them so I figured I'd get him one for that price.

Personally, I think anything more than $20-$30 for a fan is too much. That said, we spend $99 on a Vornado tower fan & LOVE that thing!


----------



## 22606

Nice, RCIAG. I love the quote, "We're not saying this is for high-end film buffs. But not everyone deserves to be high-end film buffs." At the same time, perhaps I should take offense, since I am quite poor and one of the folks they are poking fun at...


----------



## Paint It Black

Walgreens cherub $20 ($15 if you have a $5 off $20 coupon)


----------



## mikeerdas

RCIAG said:


> Just bought a $30 projector from Woot!
> 
> http://deals.woot.com/deals/details...b-57c5d4dcd471/discovery-wonderwall-projector
> It's not going to be able to project The Avengers in HD, but it will work just fine for Hallowindow & other holiday projections. The max you can order is 3 & if you don't get it today it's gone. It may be back later but don't count on it.


Wow, thanks RCIAG! I was happy with my $50 + tax Wonderwall I purchased last year. Missed out on the CVS $20 projectors. So $30 + $5 shipping works for me.


----------



## annamarykahn

i also picked up 3 projectors from woot

now i have 5 wonderwalls

wtf was i thinking, lol!

amk


----------



## ollieee

Great deal on the projector guy's I thought I got a deal last year for $50 at Kohl's.


----------



## ollieee

Costco in my area has these cool 25" resin whiskey barrels for $17.99 I picked one up got it home and threw a wally skeleton in it with a 75 gallon per hour pump I picked up for $10 at OSH on the discount shelf and had me a drinking skeleton pirate before I knew it. I'll post some pics when I get him perfected as in hide the tubing inside the arm bones.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint, i love cherubs, and that one is wonderful
ollieee, i would love to see a picture.
rciag, i would comment but i don't know anything about projectors.


----------



## halloween71

RCIAG said:


> Just bought a $30 projector from Woot!
> 
> http://deals.woot.com/deals/details...b-57c5d4dcd471/discovery-wonderwall-projector
> 
> It's not going to be able to project The Avengers in HD, but it will work just fine for Hallowindow & other holiday projections. The max you can order is 3 & if you don't get it today it's gone. It may be back later but don't count on it.
> 
> I love Woot! I've gotten several shirts from them & just this weekend I bought a refurbished Dyson 10" desktop fan for $99 which, if you've ever priced them new in the stores, is a great deal. My husband has wanted one ever since he first saw them so I figured I'd get him one for that price.
> 
> Personally, I think anything more than $20-$30 for a fan is too much. That said, we spend $99 on a Vornado tower fan & LOVE that thing!


Didn't get on here yesterday dang I missed it.I think my woot emails must be going to spam I haven't gotten one in a while.


----------



## Zombiesmash

It's been a while since I've visited the forums! Took a few weeks break from thinking about Halloween to prevent burn-out. haha

Well, today I ordered Venetian Victoria from Grandin Road. I had a free shipping offer, and a bit left over from the tax return. She'll ship in July. I'm pricing the Evil Entity too, but I'm going to wait to order him until I decide where to buy him from.


----------



## hallorenescene

i just googled evil entity, and not only is he scarey looking, he says scarey stuff. very cool prop. and i think i know who venetion victoria is, i love her look, and if i remember, she wasn't a bad price.


----------



## Kymmm

annamarykahn said:


> i also picked up 3 projectors from woot
> 
> now i have 5 wonderwalls
> 
> wtf was i thinking, lol!
> 
> amk


If ya want to unload one, let me know!


----------



## XxTIMOxX

ahhh wished I would have grabbed a few of those projectors myself. Procrastination got me again!


----------



## im the goddess

Bed Banth & Beyond has flameless candles with timers for $19.99 and a $5 coupon off an purchase over $15.00. Here's the link http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=18690527








And, they have Solar rock spot lights for $9.99 http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17693611


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm the goddess, those solar rocks are pretty nice


----------



## im the goddess

I'm going to go and check them out later today. And the best thing, no wires to trip people up.


hallorenescene said:


> i'm the goddess, those solar rocks are pretty nice


----------



## TrickRTreater

First Freddy glove!

http://vimeo.com/41624811

Follow my Tumblr for other Halloween/Horror related reviews in the future!

http://pumpkinhorrorhollow.tumblr.com/


----------



## im the goddess

Report on the lantern: I bought one of each, the rock and the lantern. The lantern is metal,the glass is plastic. The candle flickers, and is battery operated. You can turn it on with the timer, or flip the switch to onand off manually. There is not a timer you can set. What it does is run for 5 hours, then turns itself off for 19 hours, then back on for five. The candle appears to be attached to the frame with three screws. It appears you could remove the screws and add hot glue drips to the candle, then just reattach to the lantern. I plan to use it for a monster mud reaper; however, I think it would also look nice in a witch scene or a cemetary scene. The plastic "glass" helps keep the weight down. I could see buyinga few more.



im the goddess said:


> Bed Banth & Beyond has flameless candles with timers for $19.99 and a $5 coupon off an purchase over $15.00. Here's the link http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=18690527
> View attachment 112325
> 
> 
> And, they have Solar rock spot lights for $9.99 http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17693611
> View attachment 112326


----------



## sumrtym

im the goddess said:


> View attachment 112456
> 
> 
> It appears you could remove the screws and add hot glue drips to the candle, then just reattach to the lantern.


If you do that, let us know how it goes on color matching. I'm afraid painting the hot glue drips / candle might interfere with the glow effect.

For my own purchase today, I picked up that holiday sounds doorbell at Big Lots. Not as loud as I would like, but I now have a doorbell centered on my apartment door that sets a wolf howl going when pushed.

I feel almost Adam Family-ish.


----------



## hallorenescene

sum, that sounds like a cool doorbell


----------



## mikeerdas

annamarykahn said:


> i also picked up 3 projectors from woot
> 
> now i have 5 wonderwalls
> 
> wtf was i thinking, lol!
> 
> amk


That is a lot! But then there's a lot you can do with projectors. Do you have any specific ideas for how you're going to use them? It will be nice for you to have spares if one gets stolen, ruined by weather, gives up the ghost mechanically in some other way, etc. I probably should have bought more than one from the Woot deal. 

I now have two wonderwalls and one DG-747. Definitely using the DG-747 for Ghostly Footprints / Ghostly Footsteps on my front lawn. May use the wonderwalls for Haunted Mansion style window effects.


----------



## ferguc

I found a used beauticians mannequin head, 2 can lights, and paln 9 from outer space movie!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> If you do that, let us know how it goes on color matching. I'm afraid painting the hot glue drips / candle might interfere with the glow effect.
> 
> For my own purchase today, I picked up that holiday sounds doorbell at Big Lots. Not as loud as I would like, but I now have a doorbell centered on my apartment door that sets a wolf howl going when pushed.
> 
> I feel almost Adam Family-ish.




Sumrtym, here's a link to the optional Halloween soundcard I bought off eBay for $5 to have additional halloween sounds to choose from for the MyChimes that I picked up at Big Lots recently: Halloween Sounds. Original sealed packaging, Shipped fast, and in a padded envelope and shipping was free. They also have the windows based software to create your own customized soundcard to truly sound like an Addams Family home! I thought their prices were very good. I mentioned them in general as a source for these optional products on the Big Lots shopping thread but guess looking back didn't provide a link. Happy to recommend them. 

I'm definitely using the wolf howl for my reindeer/wolf audio and the growling animal sound on the halloween card will be used with my circus lion prop. Lots of possibilities. Love that I can manually trigger the sound when I want to and it has worked perfectly for me in my two story house. Regarding your comment on the sound level, did you adjust the volume on your MyChime? It's a setting inside the main unit under the domed cover.

BTW, a week or so ago I posted about a lantern similar to the one that Im a goddess posted about, but under a different shopping thread. I believe they could be from the same manufacture with a few small details changed, like the pane pattern and I'm pretty sure the one I bought is made of plastic, not metal. From her descrip it sounds like the same lantern however. Check out the ROSS DRESS FOR LESS 2012 thread for a pic and details...$6.99.


----------



## Red

Although not directly Halloween related, I purchased a fall fibre-optic cornucopia from AVON recently


----------



## blackfog

I got a similar lanturn about two years ago at Ross. The glass was missing but for $5 it was mine lol!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Went shopping on Sat. to a large mall an hour or so north of me and found this Halloween figurine and a movie call Sleepy Hollow high.










I also grabbed a couple of books from a place called Ollie's Bargain Outlet. The sell all bradnew items and a step discount!! I was so excited to find the Halloween one and the other one is the one book I went there looking for! The Halloween one was $3.99 and the other one was $2.99


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sumrtym, here's a link to the optional Halloween soundcard I bought off eBay for $5 to have additional halloween sounds to choose from for the MyChimes that I picked up at Big Lots recently: Halloween Sounds. Original sealed packaging, Shipped fast, and in a padded envelope and shipping was free. They also have the windows based software to create your own customized soundcard to truly sound like an Addams Family home! I thought their prices were very good. I mentioned them in general as a source for these optional products on the Big Lots shopping thread but guess looking back didn't provide a link. Happy to recommend them.
> 
> I'm definitely using the wolf howl for my reindeer/wolf audio and the growling animal sound on the halloween card will be used with my circus lion prop. Lots of possibilities. Love that I can manually trigger the sound when I want to and it has worked perfectly for me in my two story house. Regarding your comment on the sound level, did you adjust the volume on your MyChime? It's a setting inside the main unit under the domed cover.
> 
> BTW, a week or so ago I posted about a lantern similar to the one that Im a goddess posted about, but under a different shopping thread. I believe they could be from the same manufacture with a few small details changed, like the pane pattern and I'm pretty sure the one I bought is made of plastic, not metal. From her descrip it sounds like the same lantern however. Check out the ROSS DRESS FOR LESS 2012 thread for a pic and details...$6.99.


Thanks for the info! I made sure now it's on the highest volume setting, although I still wish it was a bit louder. I'm probably just going to use it as a doorbell / wolf howl, then for Christmas the sleigh bells jingling sound. 

Regarding the lantern, the key difference between either variation found at BB&B or Wal-Mart, which are both plastic as well just different designs, is that the Ross one doesn't have the auto-on for 5 hours and off for 19 hours that the other two do. If that feature isn't important to you and you have a Ross near you, then you can save a few books. I ended up buying ONE of the Wal-Mart versions today (going to test and make sure timer is working properly). If they go on sale later (there's no shortage of them at any Wal-Mart I've walked into), I'll probably buy 3 and return 1 (since Wal-Mart has 90 days return policy with receipt). I'm not above doing that to capture a sale and save a few bucks!

If you're hoping the lantern will light up an area or the face of a figure holding it, you'll also be disappointed. It's not bright enough to throw much if any light, just provide the glowing candle look. If you're exterior lighting the scene as well, it should be very nice.

I'm tempted to rust / age the black plastic on the Wal-Mart one, but that might be too much a pain with all the cross-hatching plastic on the windows without messing them up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The Everlasting Glow Lantern I bought for $6.99 at ROSS DRESS FOR LESS does have the same auto timer, just as the metal version of the lantern from BB&B. The label reads: "your candle will glow for 5 hours then automatically turn off. The next day it will come on and turn off at the exact same time you set it for. Timer is set for 5 hours on and 19 hours off."

BTW when I was at HOME GOODS today, I saw the metal version there for $19.99, same exact look as BB&B's with the plain glass and same outer framing. If you want the metal version, BB&B with a coupon is the better way to go for sure if you have a choice of stores.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Everlasting Glow Lantern I bought for $6.99 at ROSS DRESS FOR LESS does have the same auto timer, just as the metal version of the lantern from BB&B. The label reads: "your candle will glow for 5 hours then automatically turn off. The next day it will come on and turn off at the exact same time you set it for. Timer is set for 5 hours on and 19 hours off."
> 
> BTW when I was at HOME GOODS today, I saw the metal version there for $19.99, same exact look as BB&B's with the plain glass and same outer framing. If you want the metal version, BB&B with a coupon is the better way to go for sure if you have a choice of stores.


I stand corrected. I thought someone posted it didn't have the timer on it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

No problem. Just wanted people to know that the feature appears to be on all versions of it. Very handy if you do a multiple day/night set up.


----------



## hallorenescene

b lackfog, i love your reaper. did you make it?
spooky girl, cute figurine, and awesome books


----------



## scubaspook

Got these


----------



## 22606

Great prices on everything, Spooky_Girl1980. You found some nice items there.

Very cool purchases, scubaspook. I can see that you are going to have lots of fun with the fogger


----------



## hallorenescene

scuba, nice fogger. and $60.00 for that prop is very good. he is very cool looking. is he static?


----------



## KingOfHalloween

I bought a Jason Creature Reacher for $50, but it's missing one of the hands.


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought a voodoo string doll from a vending machine for 50 cents. The pic isn't mine, but it looks just like mine. It's from a set that's being sold on Ebay.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> Just bought a voodoo string doll from a vending machine for 50 cents. The pic isn't mine, but it looks just like mine. It's from a set that's being sold on Ebay.


Lynching mummified cats now, are you? The voodoo doll is cute, RCIAG.


That is a good buy, KingOfHalloween. Nice score.


----------



## sumrtym

Garthgoyle said:


> Lynching mummified cats now, are you?


I thought it was a pig. (nose)


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> I thought it was a pig. (nose)


You may be right... or neither of us may be


----------



## hallorenescene

i think it is an adorable cat. nice win on the vending machine
king, even missing the hand you got a good deal


----------



## RCIAG

I think it's a cat. I'm kinda glad I got a little grey one, he'll match my kitties.


----------



## Laurie S.

I found it, and my Mom bought it for me for Mother's Day. Thanks, Mom!!! You understand me.


----------



## 22606

Laurie S. said:


> Thanks, Mom!!! You understand me.


Glad that _someone_ does, Mrs. Boomhauer Do you not have electric dryers there in 'Deliverance'? Really, cool shirt, Laurie, and it's nice that your mom bought it for ya


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked up two columns from Micheal's several weeks ago. They were on clearance at $12.99 each, so I had to have them. Here is a pick of one I painted and placed a bust on top of.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Spinechiller said:


> Picked up two columns from Micheal's several weeks ago. They were on clearance at $12.99 each, so I had to have them. Here is a pick of one I painted and placed a bust on top of.
> 
> View attachment 113487


Oh my GOODNESS, want want want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Laurie S. said:


> I found it, and my Mom bought it for me for Mother's Day. Thanks, Mom!!! You understand me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 112944


I think I love your mommy.


----------



## 22606

The bust looks great on the repainted column, Spinechiller. Nice score.


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD

*Awesome find*

So excited, it's like Christmas... hell it's better than Christmas. For several months we have been searching for just the right wheels for our Horse Drawn Hearse build. We sourced a few really exceptional bargains, but even with the incredible prices we were offered, the added cost of fuel to drive the distance to get them, made them not such a bargain. We had decided that we would have to suck it up and make the trip 3 hours away to pick them up this weekend regadless of the cost. Then, this evening we received a call from a local greenhouse a few miles out of town, informing us that not only had he found us the wheels we were looking for, he had the entire wagon. He had forgotten all about it...for about the last 20 years...way out the bush, where it has been since they bought the property 20 years ago. There it sits fully intact, although he says the rear axle is somewhat rotted, it is there just waiting for us to pick it up. I dont know if I can wait til the weekend to go. I may just have to go for a visit tomorrow just to see it. As you can see, it doesnt take much to excite, but this is by far my best find this season.


----------



## tlc102462

ITSINMYBLOOD said:


> So excited, it's like Christmas... hell it's better than Christmas. For several months we have been searching for just the right wheels for our Horse Drawn Hearse build. We sourced a few really exceptional bargains, but even with the incredible prices we were offered, the added cost of fuel to drive the distance to get them, made them not such a bargain. We had decided that we would have to suck it up and make the trip 3 hours away to pick them up this weekend regadless of the cost. Then, this evening we received a call from a local greenhouse a few miles out of town, informing us that not only had he found us the wheels we were looking for, he had the entire wagon. He had forgotten all about it...for about the last 20 years...way out the bush, where it has been since they bought the property 20 years ago. There it sits fully intact, although he says the rear axle is somewhat rotted, it is there just waiting for us to pick it up. I dont know if I can wait til the weekend to go. I may just have to go for a visit tomorrow just to see it. As you can see, it doesnt take much to excite, but this is by far my best find this season.


Please post pics when you get it - I'd love to see it!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

laurie, cery cool shirt
spine, a perfect buy for that bust
its in, i would love to see pics too


----------



## Paint It Black

Two coconut pirate heads from Big Lots were $6 each. These were the last two at our store. I am thinking of putting some battery-op flameless candles in the holes in the top.


----------



## 22606

Nice find, ITSINMYBLOOD. Count me among those who want to see pics.

Those pirate heads are great, Paint It Black


----------



## mickkell

I found these at Goodwill today,can you really have too many ?


----------



## Trex

Nice score Mickkell and I totally agree you can neer have too many Shiatsu's kicking around! I picked up 3 last year as well, used on and have two in "stock" just waiting to be turned into props....


----------



## 22606

mickkell said:


> I found these at Goodwill today,can you really have too many?


Well, at least you won't have to worry about being sore


----------



## HalloweenTrick

This isnt a whole lot but i thought i would share anyway. These are all items i found at dollar tree. So glad i found the popcorn boxes now i dont have to make my own and these are made of plastic so they are more durable, 2 for a dollar!! cant beat that! And fish netting who doesnt need that?!


----------



## Paint It Black

HalloweenTrick, It is always a good reminder that Dollar Tree carries useful Halloween items all year round! I have gotten my share of snakes and bugs there too. And fish netting, and popcorn containers, and.....plastic weapons, clown accessories, bamboo sticks, spanish moss, fake fruit, plastic coins, the list is endless of good items you can get there to add details to your props.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Paint It Black said:


> HalloweenTrick, It is always a good reminder that Dollar Tree carries useful Halloween items all year round! I have gotten my share of snakes and bugs there too. And fish netting, and popcorn containers, and.....plastic weapons, clown accessories, bamboo sticks, spanish moss, fake fruit, plastic coins, the list is endless of good items you can get there to add details to your props.


yes you are definatley right about that!! I hope I can get lucky and find some clown accessories!!


----------



## Paint It Black

I have gotten those huge sunglasses, clown bow ties, carnival flag banners, a plastic baseball bat that I will paint polka dots on, same with a plastic cleaver, hula hoops.


----------



## 22606

Lots of goodies there, HalloweenTrick Planning to use the roaches in the popcorn boxes?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Paint it black-i would love to get my hands on those items!
Garthgoyle- as a matter of fact I am!


----------



## mickkell

I found this link today for a bobble head Zombie,cheap too.
http://www.sciplus.com/


----------



## Gatordave

Okay, but I'm lost on the concept. So......somebody would want to voodo a cat? Like they don't already do strange things anyway? Or...maybe this is the reason......muwhahhaaahahha


RCIAG said:


> Just bought a voodoo string doll from a vending machine for 50 cents. The pic isn't mine, but it looks just like mine. It's from a set that's being sold on Ebay.


----------



## 22606

mickkell said:


> I found this link today for a bobble head Zombie,cheap too.
> http://www.sciplus.com/


I see nothing, I know nothing... Seriously, though, no zombie is showing; I even tried typing "zombie bobble" and wound up with no results.


----------



## mickkell

I clicked on the link and it worked fine,your popup blocker on?


----------



## 22606

mickkell said:


> I clicked on the link and it worked fine,your popup blocker on?


No. The page opened, although it only showed a gas mask and a couple of other items; I just tried again and, this time, the zombie _is_ showing. Fickle thing... Pretty cool and not a bad price.


----------



## mickkell

Ah,cool.glad it worked


----------



## Guest

Found this at a yard sale yesterday for $10.00.Thought I would put it out there and see what kind of ideas I can get from my fellow haunters.What would you do with it ??


----------



## Kymmm

misterhalloween said:


> View attachment 113628
> 
> 
> Found this at a yard sale yesterday for $10.00.Thought I would put it out there and see what kind of ideas I can get from my fellow haunters.What would you do with it ??


You just gave me an idea.. I'm making "Sally" from the Nightmare Before Christmas" Something like this would work great for her legs! 

Off to Craigslist I go!!


----------



## 22606

misterhalloween said:


> View attachment 113628
> 
> 
> Found this at a yard sale yesterday for $10.00.Thought I would put it out there and see what kind of ideas I can get from my fellow haunters.What would you do with it ??


Those would be fitting for the ZZ Top concert next month... May I borrow your legs? Excellent score there


----------



## jenscats5

Picked this cherub up from Walgreen's yesterday....wanted to wait till it went on sale but it was the only one they had so grabbed it....Also grabbed 2 solar lights from the Dollar Store to use for a craft later on.....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

What praytell, was someone doing with only the lower half of a torso?? Creeper.....


----------



## mickkell

I'll bet it wasn't Halloween related.:0


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

oaklawn Crematory said:


> What praytell, was someone doing with only the lower half of a torso?? Creeper.....



You know, I really didn't want to consider that question at all. Now my brain feels violated, thanks! 


@JensCats5: That cherub is sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Windborn

Went out yardsaling yesterday and found an animated wire deer. Now all I need to find is the bookmark I swear I had with the instructions on turning it into a werewolf!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Windborn said:


> Went out yardsaling yesterday and found an animated wire deer. Now all I need to find is the bookmark I swear I had with the instructions on turning it into a werewolf!


Which one? This one? http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/76365-wolf-animated-christmas-deer-11.html 


This one? http://www.omarshauntedtrail.com/Pr.../Animated Werewolf/Animated Werewolf-Hack.pdf


Or this one? http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12321


Welcome to HF btw


----------



## 22606

Very nice cherub, jenscats5.

Someone finally got tired of Christmas decor and decided to ditch the deer, huh? Welcome to the site, Windborn, and great find


----------



## hallorenescene

paint, those are cute. cheery oh
mik, nice score
halloween, thse are items every haunter can use
mick, i just see bottles


----------



## hallorenescene

mister, i have a torso and head that has no legs or arms, those would be awesome. i bet they were used for advertising nylons. nice score. you'll have to tell us what you use them for
jens, nice cherup
wind, yardhauntjunkie turned a deer into a werewolf. he would be someplace to start


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Welcome aboard Windborn. I think you'll have fun making your reindeer/wolf. Nice find at a yard sale this time of year. I never got lucky looking for one, never found one at a resale shop either and had had to settle for buying one during a Xmas presale. Picked up another one during an after xmas sale.

BTW if you are going to use a mask for your head, I'd recommend starting to look now. Might take you a bit to find what you want prior to halloween season especially if you are looking for a good deal. 

Raven's 3 links above are all great resources. I got inspired to build mine from the first thread (it's really long but lots of great ideas within. BTW we ended up making glowing eyes for our reindeer/wolf and pretty sure I commented on it in that thread. As I recall it was a pretty easy lighting project to do and worth the extra time for the effect). Omar's site looked cool and a slightly different twist on it. I've seen the black wolf in the 3rd link and think he's pretty cool as well. Do you have a color in mind for your guys body yet?


----------



## jenscats5

Garthgoyle said:


> Very nice cherub, jenscats5.


Thanks Garth & everyone else!! I think it was worth the $20.......and I have lots of wood leftover from the shed build, so I'm thinking of making a tombstone for her to sit on...


----------



## im the goddess

I saw her a few weeks ago. I might go back to get her.


----------



## Windborn

Thanks for the welcome and the links!
The deer is on that moves the head up and down so we may put a dismembered body under the head. I have a mask from a sale last year that should work - once we get the mausoleum built and out of the garage the wolf is the next project!


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD

tlc102462 said:


> Please post pics when you get it - I'd love to see it!!!


Sadly, when we went out to see the wagon, that sat abandoned in the bush for a minimum of 30 years, this is all that was salvageable after he pulled it out with the tractor, besides the rear wheels. Still a huge score as far as I am concenred. We were offered a 100 dollars for each set when someone saw them in the back of our truck on the way home  















Then, we arrived home this evening to another surprise sitting in our driveway. Someone heard we were looking for wheels, and brought a set of 48" wheels and dropped them off for us. Hmm now whatever will we do with the extra set


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ Nice find on the wagon wheels & parts ITSINMYBLOOD! I ordered a classic ghost costume for a fake ToT prop that should tweak a few nightmares into existence I think. It's not so scary now, but just wait  Trust me, it was cheaper than sacrificing a bed sheet to the cause


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD

I can hardly wait to see your finished project in action  We have some exciting things planned for this year too. I feel so bad, tho...we promised all the little ones that were too scared to go thru our Haunt last year that we would make a kid friendly area just for them this year, and other than the Alien Invasion area of our Haunt , I just cant seem to pull my self away from the blood and gore...the creepier the better. Oh well maybe next year. We are planning on doing a complete Carnival Theme next year, but I dont know how I can possibly pull that one off without scaring the bejeepers out of them either...clowns are scary as hell


----------



## hallorenescene

it's in my blood, that is double the luck. sell the extras.
ravens, can't wait to see what you do with that cutsey costume


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD

hallorenescene said:


> it's in my blood, that is double the luck. sell the extras.


  As tempting as that is (with what I've been spending on props this year it would be nice to recoup a little cash), I could never part with them. What I dont use for my Horse Drawn Hearse will surely find a place in some other creation in our Haunt. If all else fails, they will make a great addition to our garden. You wouldnt believe how much in demand these wheels are around our area, and are very difficult to find. If I was smart I should probably be hiding them before someone thinks they need them more than we do, and helps themselves to them


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Man you can do alot of things with what you have! A real fixer upper!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I bought a new prop head off E-Bay and now I'm on extended double probation for buying more Halloween Stuff. I apparently failed to fill out the authorization form in triplicate like I’m supposed to(I can never get my pen to press hard enough to make three copies).

I didn't buy a new Glock like I was going to so I thought everything was cool and BAM! ….Double probation; extended indefinitely. I’m a bad, bad man……..


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

ITSINMYBLOOD said:


> I can hardly wait to see your finished project in action  We have some exciting things planned for this year too. I feel so bad, tho...we promised all the little ones that were too scared to go thru our Haunt last year that we would make a kid friendly area just for them this year, and other than the Alien Invasion area of our Haunt , I just cant seem to pull my self away from the blood and gore...the creepier the better. Oh well maybe next year. We are planning on doing a complete Carnival Theme next year, but I dont know how I can possibly pull that one off without scaring the bejeepers out of them either...clowns are scary as hell





hallorenescene said:


> ravens, can't wait to see what you do with that cutsey costume



Thanks for the vote of confidence   I kind of feel bad that I can't have the split kiddie/teen sections anymore with my current home, but it's just not safe for them to walk around to the back yard with how soft & loamy my soil is (30 ft. behind the back fence is a pond, plus two lakes. One 87 acre lake just on the other side of the pond, and then Lake Jackson, a 4700 acre lake across the road from the entrance of my neighborhood). Not to mention the sloped ground in the back yard. As much as I'd like to, I just can't justify opening myself up to a lawsuit from an accidental broken ankle. On the other hand, it does make digging the hole for my hell hole a whole lot easier.  So I'm limited to my small front yard for the haunt, which keeps me from using several of my props like my floating lantern because there are no large trees to fasten it to. 

I really want to build retaining walls, and level out the back yard with a stepped design. But, it would entail removing both mine, & my neighbors gates, and a decent section of the privacy fence to even get a Bobcat back there to do so. Not to mention a long boom crane to drop the landscaping timber over the house into the back yard. Too expensive for my blood, but it's a shame because my backyard is filled with several large & spooky oak trees. One of which is pretty fricken huge, and all of which that have spanish moss drooping heavily from them. The perfect place to haunt if it weren't for the sloping ground and soft soil. 

I can't wait to see what get's made out of those wagon bits & pieces! I can imagine how much they are worth, and the worry with theft. I've been in an ongoing internal debate about using my old cast iron cauldrons in my haunt for years. One was already stolen before they were passed down to me, and I don't want to risk the other two, because they belonged to my great, great grandmother. The really big one (about 6' diameter), which was used as late as my childhood to make monstrous batches of cane syrup, was lost because no one thought to get it when the home & country store was sold after my grandparents passing. You could probably buy a nice car for what that one would go for nowadays. So yeah, keep the wagon wheels safe because they are in high demand right now. 





oaklawn Crematory said:


> I bought a new prop head off E-Bay and now I'm on extended double probation for buying more Halloween Stuff. I apparently failed to fill out the authorization form in triplicate like I’m supposed to(I can never get my pen to press hard enough to make three copies).
> 
> I didn't buy a new Glock like I was going to so I thought everything was cool and BAM! ….Double probation; extended indefinitely. I’m a bad, bad man……..




Ouch! I'm suddenly glad I don't have one of these anymore...


----------



## 22606

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> I ordered a classic ghost costume for a fake ToT prop that should tweak a few nightmares into existence I think. It's not so scary now, but just wait


*Assumes fetal position in corner* Keep it away!! I'm sure that your 'upgrade' will look _much_ better, RHC


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Friend of mine went to Mexico and picked these up for me.


----------



## jenscats5

Stringy_Jack said:


> Friend of mine went to Mexico and picked these up for me.
> 
> View attachment 113996


They are WAY cool!!! Nice gift!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

LOL Raven's Hollow, Man's twice as big as that.....must be the pic!


----------



## 22606

Your 'Dia de Los Muertos' couple is great, Stringy_Jack. Nice souvenir.


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD

It's amusing how EVERY shopping trip lately has become about picking up odds and ends, that may or may not end up in our Haunt. An impromptu trip to the city to buy furniture for my Daughter's new apt, ended up becoming about what I could find to make awesome props. Discovered that one can never have too many tomato cages and pool noodles (aka future groundbreakers) LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, that is one cool friend. those are verry cool


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks everyone I like them a lot.


----------



## Penumbra

You are NOT going to believe what happened today! I was at a new Apple store that just opened up on the property of a former Halloween store. I was taking a look around when I saw the manager taking boxes of Halloween merchandise out. Among them, an unopened new in box Gemmy Leatherface! I walked up to him (more like ran) and asked him about it. Apparently the Halloween store had left boxes of unclaimed merchandise in the back! I asked him what he was doing with it and he said they where going to throw it away! I also asked him how much he wanted for it... Are you ready? Be sure you are sitting down when you hear this... He said I could have it for free! I drove home with it and my wife flipped when I walked through the door with it. (Typical) I set it up and it works perfectly! My wife is still angry. But I don't care. I packed it away and waiting for Halloween this year!


----------



## 22606

Penumbra, you're gonna get a whuppin' from quite a few on here (who wants to be head of the mob?) Excellent score. You _really_ lucked out. I can't believe that he was simply going to throw it away...


----------



## CobhamManor

Penumbra....oh my gosh! That's amazing! 

I found some nice (creepy) looking angels at Big Lots today, but the prices were steep. I'll just wait until around August when they start getting ready to replace the garden stuff with Xmas and pick up one!


----------



## RCIAG

Just got this blow mold & this night light from http://www.americansale.com/Departm...---Animation.aspx?sortorder=0&page=1&mode=all


----------



## 22606

Nice. I like the agitated look on the middle pumpkin's face


----------



## RCIAG

It's smaller than I expected but that's OK, I still love it. The night light is superkewt!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ Nice finds RCIAG! 


I got my ghost costume for my prop in today, and I have to say that I'm very disappointed in the quality. I'd actually be really fricking steamed if I'd payed what some are asking for it. Long story short, the patches are not sewn on, like in the product pic, just screen printed on the fabric. The eye holes aren't the same shape at all, and the mesh covering them is a very loose mesh (not fine like shown above), which is sewn on the outside of the eye holes. It looks terrible... Plus, to top it off, the candy bucket didn't come with it either. Ugh, this is utterly craptastic. 

Hold on, I'm going to get a photo of this...


Edit/ Seriously, can you believe this? It's worse than I thought originally, the eye holes are way down on the face. Too far to simply snip the thread and sew in some new black fabric for replacing the eyes. Ok, now I'm irked.  




















...and what it's supposed to look like


View attachment 113969


----------



## RCIAG

Did they just take a pillow case & make that thing?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Nah, I don't think so. It feels like t-shirt weave cotton, which would be fine. Aside from the obvious manufacturing screw ups, material changes, and candy bucket missing, that is. :/


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Ravens hollow - im so sorry it's not what you expected. you do awesome work im sure you will come up with something fantastic. I went into a shop a few years back and I think they had this little guy guy in there that you are talking about. He was a little trick or treater and yelled BOO! And then giggled and laughed he was the cutest thing.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Thanks HalloweenTrick.  That's a cute story btw 

After a close inspection, there really isn't anything I can do with it. The eye holes being cut too low precludes the possibility of a repair job. But, the manufacturer skimping on the materials, and quality control not catching a series of extremely obvious defects and missing pieces is what's really getting me. How exactly do you miss this big, bright orange and yellow JoL not being in the bag when checking the contents at the end of the production line? That being the worst of them. The face being screwed up, is nearly as bad as having to ship this back on my dime. It's just....RRRAAAWWWR, if you know what I mean? 

I was so looking forward to this...


----------



## hallorenescene

raven, before sending it back, i'd write a letter of disapointment. maybe they will tell you to keep it and return your money. then you won't have the shipping back fees.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

hallorenescene said:


> raven, before sending it back, i'd write a letter of disapointment. maybe they will tell you to keep it and return your money. then you won't have the shipping back fees.



 Great minds as they say... Already done.  Plus wrote an scorchingly (albeit, not mean) negative product review, and linked the pics for illustrative purposes. 


Wow, I just noticed that the eyebrows aren't even in the right place either. That's just sad, the lack of pride in ones work like that.


----------



## 22606

What did they do, place apes in a factory and hope that they turned out something other than banana peels and turds? That really sucks. Sorry, RHC.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Thanks Garthgoyle.  Yeah, it looks like all they're able to turn out is turds. Because this one certainly is that, for sure. It really makes me wonder at the reviewers on Amazon, did they get the same, as far as quality is concerned? And if they did, why did it have a 4 star overall average rating? Or is this a recent executive bean counter decision to cut production costs? Either way, the face being screwed up and the candy pail missing, is just unacceptable. -_-


----------



## LadySherry

WOW RHC. I do believe I would be ticked as well. It looks nothing like the picture. Hopefully they will do the right thing and give your money back.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Thanks Lady Sherry, and agreed.  It does look like they will from the email I just received, offering either a reshipment or a refund. I replied that while I appreciate the offer for a reshipment, I fear that the production quality would still be an issue, and a refund would be more appropriate. So we'll see what happens from here. Fortunately, this isn't the first time I've dealt with Costume Hub through Amazon, although it is the first issue I've had.


----------



## ferguc

is that suppose to be the same shotty craftsman work for sure. sorry for ur problem


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I know how you feel Raven's Hollow. I bought a mask on line and was disappointed when I got it. It doesn't look close to the picture that was posted. But it was cheap so, eh...just gonna chalk it up to "ya get what you pay for" and I'm a little wiser now.


----------



## Guest

Penumbra said:


> You are NOT going to believe what happened today! I was at a new Apple store that just opened up on the property of a former Halloween store. I was taking a look around when I saw the manager taking boxes of Halloween merchandise out. Among them, an unopened new in box Gemmy Leatherface! I walked up to him (more like ran) and asked him about it. Apparently the Halloween store had left boxes of unclaimed merchandise in the back! I asked him what he was doing with it and he said they where going to throw it away! I also asked him how much he wanted for it... Are you ready? Be sure you are sitting down when you hear this... He said I could have it for free! I drove home with it and my wife flipped when I walked through the door with it. (Typical) I set it up and it works perfectly! My wife is still angry. But I don't care. I packed it away and waiting for Halloween this year!


You do not exist in my world. (j/k, awesome for you. Please keep your identity secret so I am not tempted to find you and steal said Leatherface.)


----------



## Guest

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Thanks Lady Sherry, and agreed.  It does look like they will from the email I just received, offering either a reshipment or a refund. I replied that while I appreciate the offer for a reshipment, I fear that the production quality would still be an issue, and a refund would be more appropriate. So we'll see what happens from here. Fortunately, this isn't the first time I've dealt with Costume Hub through Amazon, although it is the first issue I've had.


It is good they are working with you. I HATE being disappointed when I order some uber cool item- then when I get it, it looks like [email protected]@.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ Thanks guys & gals, much appreciated.  I tend to think maybe the manufacturer cheaped out on the product since their earlier production runs. Since some of the reviews were just positively glowing in every respect, except for noting that it tended to move around a lot, and should be bobby pinned in place to keep it straight on the child's head. I can't fathom someone writing a good review based on the quality of product I got though, so it just stands to reason that something changed in the meantime. But yeah, I've been bitten like that before too Oaklawn, so I can definitely sympathize. 


There is a glimmer of light in the darkness though; they are just going to refund me, and I don't even have to ship it back. Which is a good thing, considering that return shipping would have eaten about 1/3 of the refund anyway. I guess they figure they couldn't sell it again anyway because of the horrific workmanship. Just so everyone knows, Costume Hub on Amazon is a great vendor to deal with. Their customer service is very prompt, and courteous. I will be doing business with them again, and highly recommend them to anyone teetering on the fence about ordering from them.


----------



## Dminor

I got my hands on 10 of these for a candelabra in my Haunted Mansion themed office:






I found them on ebay for $40 for 10 of them...which is considerably cheaper than every other store I've ever seen them on.


----------



## 22606

I am liking your purchase, Dminor. I've never seen fake flames that twitch; flickering is one thing, but the motion adds yet more realism. Nice.


----------



## Dminor

Garthgoyle said:


> I am liking your purchase, Dminor. I've never seen fake flames that twitch; flickering is one thing, but the motion adds yet more realism. Nice.


Yeah, I'm pretty excited for these to arrive as well. Disneyland uses a similar method for their candles and there was a company who bought the patent or something along those lines and released some candles, but they're super expensive.

So when I saw these, and was able to confirm what they looked like in action, I knew I had to pull the trigger.


----------



## RCIAG

I just got my Stolloween pumpkin & boy am I impressed! That thing is heavy as crap!! I can't imagine how many layers it is & it certainly looks like it would stand up to being rained on for a week or 2.

I'll take pics later & post.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^^ Oooooh, a Stolloween pumpkin! *swoons* iWants!  Congrats RCIAG! 


@ Dminor: That's pretty cool D. It's good to see that tech coming down from it's earlier ridiculous pricing. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 22606

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> ^^ Oooooh, a Stolloween pumpkin! *swoons* iWants!  Congrats RCIAG!


If RHC ever visits, RCIAG, you may want to avoid turning your back for even a split second...

I just checked out the pumpkins at the website. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of yours, RCIAG.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Nothing too exciting. Stopped at Dollar Tree, and picked up six pool noodles.


----------



## Guest

Victorian Trading as some markdowns.
http://www.victoriantradingco.com/catindex/C14-46.html

I got: Tidy Tildy, an owl witch tidying up! awwww! http://www.victoriantradingco.com/store/catalogimages/1a/i17690.html


----------



## RCIAG

I was taking pics of my Stolloween pumpking to post & discovered a hairline crack in the stem. 

I emailed Scott to find out what I can use to fix it & topcoat it. I know what his site says but I wanna hear it from the man himself. I don't need a refund or replacement or anything like that either, I like my pumpkin, I just wanna make sure I glue it & coat it properly so it will last.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*ThinkGeek finds*

After getting an additional jolt of inspiration from Pumpkinpie's Cirque du CarnEvil thread (in party food section), I ended up on ThinkGeek's website to pick up Gemmy's FinCredible goldfish bowl which was on sale there. I thought I might do two different ring tosses for my haunted carnival, a rotating severed hand/foot one for the older kids, and a goldfish bowl toss for the younger kids. Figure every time the kids' ring toss hits the fishbowl, it will trigger the goldfish to start swimming around so it should look cute and realistic. Plus the bowl which uses real water comes with LED lighting so it will be lit and glowing as well.

Being a fan of the _Blade Runner_ movie from years ago, I also got tempted, and picked up, their Blade Runner LED umbrella which was on sale too. I think it will look great used with a tightrope walker during my carnival haunt (the light will get her noticed up there), and not that I need any more haunt inspirations but I would love to do a Blade Runner inspired theme one year. I can see doing a street scene with shops (ELO wire signs maybe in windows) and a snake shop and a noodle shop, etc. I picked up 2 of the umbrellas to add to the staged, prop pedestrians. Fog in the street to simulate the smoggy city of Blade Runner, audio recordings, a video telephone kiosk (with running audio video display), and flying thru the sky on a few Flying Ghost lines would be the Spinner cars! No Harrison Ford prop but I know I've seen Pris' wig sold. With the Lightblaster video projectors I now have (thanks to the CVS closeout I found out about here on the forum a few months back and DrZeus who came to my rescue with an additional 2 from his local store), I can also add several running video screens to the building facades that are part of the street scene. What do you guys think of a Blade Runner Theme?

BTW if anyone else gets inspired to pick up the umbrella, Dollar Tree sells an 8-pack of alkaline AG13 batteries (also known as the LR44 ones the umbrella uses) to keep it powered for very little money. Oh and I asked ThinkGeek and the umbrella stays lit when the button is depressed which was important for using it with a stationary prop during the night. I thought I should also mention that if you are signed up for their newsletter _before ordering,_ you can earn Geek Points that will get you free products in conjunction with later purchases. Both the fishbowl and umbrella are currently featured as Geek Point Reward Merchandise BTW in case you have some points stored (unfortunately I didn't have accumulated points to get either for free at order time). Their Rewards Merchandise changes periodically but there's always something fun to choose from and you have a few years before your points expire.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the goldfish idea...the little ones will love it....and the umbrella is cool it will def. grab your attention


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Got this the other day from Buycostumes! Pretty cool prop! The witches animated spell book!


----------



## 22606

That looks cool, Its the Great Pumpkin. How many different sayings does it have?


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Thanks Garth! It only really says one thing something about using you as ingridents etc etc! LOL! But is opens up by itself and its all lite up inside . then after the witch is done speaking the book closes again .


----------



## 22606

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Thanks Garth! It only really says one thing something about using you as ingridents etc etc! LOL! But is opens up by itself and its all lite up inside . then after the witch is done speaking the book closes again .


Haha. That still sounds neat. I don't remember seeing that book at any store, which would be about right


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

mickkell said:


> I found these at Goodwill today,can you really have too many ?
> View attachment 113529


Please forgive my "newness" here. What are those and what do they do for Halloween props? They look like massagers?


----------



## Dminor

I bought these the other day on eBay and installed them immediately. They're faux candles by feelings flame.


----------



## sumrtym

Dminor said:


> I bought these the other day on eBay and installed them immediately. They're faux candles by feelings flame.


Getting a "video is private" message.


----------



## Dminor

Whoops. Try it again.


----------



## hallorenescene

great pumpkin, i've heard others have gotten the spell book and been very pleased with it
poodles, people build their own props and put the massagers in them to give them movement. i'm going to have frankie laying on an operating table, and he will be shaking everytime i hit a volt.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

yes it is really an awesome prop! we happen to get it when they have their daily 5 for 5 sale. It was a bonus one for like 21.99 Could not go wrong with that!


----------



## BlueFrog

I ordered three zombie tombstones on BuyCostume.com's 50% off clearance sale (code is super50, good through 7.1). I plan to modify them with arrows and use them as directional markers. For the last few years the police have encouraged ToTs to visit our yard, and I figure these will help people unfamiliar with our notoriously difficult-to-find subdivision. I also ordered a set of Party Scene Investigation gloves & dust masks because I can't possibly have too many this year with my Body Farm theme.

I also succumbed to VistaPrint and ordered some cool-looking skull design business cards. All told, I wound up with 500 double-sided cards (front side color, back side black & white) shipped for $14.25. I've been needing some to give to pickers and dealers I've asked to hunt on my behalf, as well as to garage sale holders who've expressed an interest in attending the haunt. I incorporated my email address and web site URL, and deliberately omitted my phone number and address for security reasons. Writing in the additional information when appropriate should be easy enough.


----------



## Ugly Joe

3pinkpoodles said:


> Please forgive my "newness" here. What are those and what do they do for Halloween props? They look like massagers?


Don't want to leave you hanging on this question - people will usually use them for animated props...usually a thrashing ground zombie or the like.
I did a quick search and here's an example thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/90849-shiatsu-massager-zombie.html
People have made other creatures and ideas as well, but this is a fairly common use.

I've never made a thrashing prop myself, but I do have an old, used shiatsu massager just waiting to be turned into something.

Hope that helps fill in some details.


----------



## Tannasgach

3pinkpoodles said:


> Please forgive my "newness" here. What are those and what do they do for Halloween props? They look like massagers?


There's also this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/115165-shiatsu-massager.html.


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> I ordered three zombie tombstones on BuyCostume.com's 50% off clearance sale (code is super50, good through 7.1). I plan to modify them with arrows and use them as directional markers. For the last few years the police have encouraged ToTs to visit our yard, and I figure these will help people unfamiliar with our notoriously difficult-to-find subdivision.
> 
> I also succumbed to VistaPrint and ordered some cool-looking skull design business cards. All told, I wound up with 500 double-sided cards (front side color, back side black & white) shipped for $14.25. I've been needing some to give to pickers and dealers I've asked to hunt on my behalf, as well as to garage sale holders who've expressed an interest in attending the haunt.


That tombstone is pretty neat. Using a few of them as guides to your haunt is a great idea, BlueFrog. My suggestion is to have the arrows made of 'blood'.

The business cards sound cool. Definitely not a bad price.


----------



## BlueFrog

Garthgoyle said:


> That tombstone is pretty neat. Using a few of them as guides to your haunt is a great idea, BlueFrog. My suggestion is to have the arrows made of 'blood'.


Ooo, I like that idea!



Garthgoyle said:


> The business cards sound cool. Definitely not a bad price.


If you start on this page and click on the link for the fourth page of "free designs" you can see the one I chose. I'm pleased with the look, especially with it being one of the basic, non-paid-upgrade designs.


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> Ooo, I like that idea!
> 
> If you start on this page and click on the link for the fourth page of "free designs" you can see the one I chose. I'm pleased with the look, especially with it being one of the basic, non-paid-upgrade designs.


Thanks. Glad that you do.

Neat design


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

I just ordered this latex owl that I have been looking for and finally found







and ordered this latex cat too! Should be here this week!






​


----------



## 22606

For a change, the owl looks wicked (not that the cat doesn't). Nice finds, Its the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Thanks Garth! Like i said been looking for that owl a long time! Saw him a few years back at my local Party City but didn't buy him! When I went back of course he was gone! But I am happy i found him again! I love the latex props because they can take the elements and still not be ruined!


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin, that is a wicked looking owl. very wickedly cool


----------



## jdubbya

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> I just ordered this latex owl that I have been looking for and finally found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ordered this latex cat too! Should be here this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I have that same owl. It's a great prop and I think you'll really like it. Your cat is really nice! Love the arched back and fangs! I have one similar that I got at H'ween Express a couple years back. I love nicely sculpted latex props.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Thanks guys! I just can't wait to get them. Yes Jdubbya I have seen a few of those black cat latex props. I have 2 so far and now this will make 3. I love yours btw! Awesome kitty for sure!


----------



## hallorenescene

whoa, both those kitties are awesome. they are so fearsome looking. 
jdub, you always display some awesome props.


----------



## Paint It Black

Question for you - do the latex props break apart on you over time? I had 2 gargoyles from Walmart that were latex (I think) over foam and although I did have them for several years, they are pretty cracked and messed up now and I should throw them out (just can't do it yet).


----------



## stick

Paint It Black said:


> Question for you - do the latex props break apart on you over time? I had 2 gargoyles from Walmart that were latex (I think) over foam and although I did have them for several years, they are pretty cracked and messed up now and I should throw them out (just can't do it yet).


If they stay outside in the sun they will dry up and crack. Sun light is bad for latex unless you use so kind of conditioner on them and I have heard that Armor All is also bad for latex.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Question for you - do the latex props break apart on you over time? I had 2 gargoyles from Walmart that were latex (I think) over foam and although I did have them for several years, they are pretty cracked and messed up now and I should throw them out (just can't do it yet).


Latex seems to have a habit of cracking a bit over time, and I ended up repainting a couple of my props for that reason. Going by your description of the gargoyles, I don't know if they would be worth putting the effort into, but it is something to consider, especially if they are no longer made.


----------



## Paint It Black

Stick, I do keep them out the whole month of Oct. in quite a bit of sunlight. 

Garthgoyle, thanks for the idea. I will look into repainting them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My ThinkGeek _Blade Runner_ Umbrella came today. It is a really cool black umbrella of nice quality and weight. It came with batteries so I was able to power it up when I got it. Purchased the blue LED version and it looks great and should make an interesting umbrella for my circus tightrope walker as I mentioned earlier in this thread. 

I'm planning on adding a white lace fabric cover over the umbrella top and will add ball fringe trim to the bottom edge but will update the balls by using dangling skeleton heads around the perimeter instead. Thankfully I bought a bag of small plastic skulls last year from Dollar Tree around halloween time. Now if the lit blue LED umbrella stem doesn't get noticed the skull trim should! I wonder if I can add some LED lights to the insdie of the skulls somehow.....

I haven't opened the box yet for the Gemmy FinCredible Goldfish in a Bowl that I also ordered from them and will report on that later.


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> Question for you - do the latex props break apart on you over time? I had 2 gargoyles from Walmart that were latex (I think) over foam and although I did have them for several years, they are pretty cracked and messed up now and I should throw them out (just can't do it yet).


Some places sell spray paint that gives it a stone like appearence.Try it on the back first to see if will take.I am planning on using it on a few tombsones this year.Good luck !!


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Garthgoyle, thanks for the idea. I will look into repainting them.


Not a prob, Paint It Black. Glad to be of assistance.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> My ThinkGeek _Blade Runner_ Umbrella came today. It is a really cool black umbrella of nice quality and weight. It came with batteries so I was able to power it up when I got it. Purchased the blue LED version and it looks great and should make an interesting umbrella for my circus tightrope walker as I mentioned earlier in this thread.


Your new umbrella is really neat, GoS, and that is a great price for it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Garthgoyle. I'm really happy with it. It's a large umbrella too not one of those small compact Totes kind. And yes, having seen it in person the sale price is great. 

Just unpacked the Goldfish FinCredible and wow, nice product too. Real solid glass fishbowl. Decent size. Like that you can put real water in it. From the description on the website I don't think I noticed that it has the abilility to be powered with an optional A/C adapter. I always like having that option. Great instructions from Gemmy including the specs you need to buy the correct adapter for it. Can't say all of Gemmy's instructions that I've seen in the past have been as good or in correct English. Haha. Now to find or make some appropriately sized rings for the kids to use for the Circus Goldfish Bowl toss. The bowl's battery power will be perfect for that use. I can see kids liking this to have next to their bed and use as a nightlight. 

I had free UPS ground shipping (order met their free shipping offer) and shipping ended up being $26 so happy to save on the shipping. My stuff came in four sturdy boxes, well packed, tracking available. Very impressed with ThinkGeek. This might have been the first time I ordered from them although I have looked at stuff on their site off and on.


----------



## Forever Haunting

I NEVER go to yard sales. While selling some of our things at a multifamily yard sale this week, I found this treasure that was being sold by one of our friends. 

It inspires all sorts of ideas. I am thinking that I will.....replace the mirror with a piece of foam board, texture it to look like masonry, then paint the entire thing grey. It will be perfect roost for my gargoyle. 

I am going to start going to yard sales.


----------



## hallorenescene

forever, that will look awesome with your gargoyle on it. what, you never go to yard sales! i need to go to less garage sales. 
ghost of spooky, i would love to see a pic of your 2 items. they sound very cool. and when you finish modifying them, i would love to see a picture of that. your haunt sounds like it's going to be very special this year.


----------



## 22606

That arch shelf is really cool, Forever Haunting. Great find.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Stopped at A.C. Moore this morning and used a 50% off coupon to pick up a heavy-duty glue gun.


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought a bunch of stuff from Lakeside collection:

2 ground breaking witches (for what they _can_ be not what they are)









Solar ghostie









Solar pumpkin









More solar pumpkins









And the skeleton in the hammock, rocks, has breathing movement & snores


----------



## 22606

RCIAG, those are great. I was debating ordering the solar cat last year, but I didn't for one reason or another. The skeleton in the hammock sounds hilarious. I love the witch. Glad to know that Lakeside already has some new Halloween goodies


----------



## RCIAG

The cat didn't appeal to me for some reason. Now I just gotta remember to get them outside in time enough to get charged when I need them. The ghost I may put out when it arrives.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, nice buys. i have a crashed witch similar. i use it alot. the year i did my hansel and gretel theme, i positioned her so she looked like she had been pushed into an oven. that was my fave use. just a clue though. the first year i got mine, i had her as a crashed witch outside in the yard, her hair collected every leaf, twig, bug, etc that blew her way. it took me hours to pick everything out and resmooth her hair. i only use her inside now.


----------



## RCIAG

I'd like to use her head & hands for a prop of some sort.


----------



## hallorenescene

i love her face and hands. she'll for sure make a cool prop
i just ordered one of my own. can't wait for her to come.


----------



## BillyBones

I got these fence pieces at a dollhouse store. They come from Handley House, there website is handleyhouse.com lots of stuff for your village.


----------



## hallorenescene

billy, nice fencing


----------



## 22606

BillyBones said:


> I got these fence pieces at a dollhouse store. They come from Handley House, there website is handleyhouse.com lots of stuff for your village.


When G.I. Joe meets his end, only the best cemetery plot and fencing will do Really, very nice, Billy.


----------



## ferguc

Awesome! Love it all. Keep the pics coming


----------



## RCIAG

I bought the mini sized version of Crystal Skull vodka. I also discovered they sell an even larger size for nearly $100!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

So excited to see Halloween begin to creep back into the stores....got some great lanterns at Big Lots yesterday that will be easily modified and discovered Michaels had started slowly putting out their Halloween as well so got a few more crows and great ribbon. The find I was most excited about were hollow books tucked back in a corner - they are faux leather and ripped cloth. Some with gothic patterns others will be easily modified spell books. They were on super sale at $4-$5 each down from $12-18 each. After I got home I started kicking myself for not getting more!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Oh wow!! I love those books. I asked my Michaels about their Halloween items, and they looked at me like I was a looney of the street.


----------



## 22606

Those books are incredible and that is a great price for them. I know where I am stopping over the weekend...


----------



## ferguc

Nice stuff


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice finds at Michaels.

BTW if you're shopping at Michaels, check out their website before going shopping for % off coupons that you can use on an item and sometimes on an entire purchase.


While out at lunch, I stopped by ROSS and picked up two costume items for my circus/carnival theme, a white short-sleeve peasant blouse for my knife throwing act assistant (wanted a gypsy-like style outfit) and a fun looking black feather headpiece on clearance for another carnival lady, maybe the magician's assistant. 

Also stopped in DOLLAR TREE but no halloween unlike some of your stores. Did pick up some kids' hair extension accessories for some prop hair work though.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice finds at Michaels.
> 
> BTW if you're shopping at Michaels, check out their website before going shopping for % off coupons that you can use on an item and sometimes on an entire purchase.
> 
> 
> While out at lunch, I stopped by ROSS and picked up two costume items for my circus/carnival theme, a white short-sleeve peasant blouse for my knife throwing act assistant (wanted a gypsy-like style outfit) and a fun looking black feather headpiece on clearance for another carnival lady, maybe the magician's assistant.
> 
> Also stopped in DOLLAR TREE but no halloween unlike some of your stores. Did pick up some kids' hair extension accessories for some prop hair work though.


Hey Spookie, If your going for the gypsy look check out Cato fashion stores if there are any in your area...I was in there today and they had broomstick/peasant skirts on clearance for $11.99...tons of colors to choose from.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the tip Pumpkinpie, unfortunately that store isn't on the west coast. Sounds like a good sale price on those however.


----------



## hallorenescene

chocolate chip, we all know the feeling. makes you feel like you walked in with a costume on doesn't it.


----------



## im the goddess

Okay, I mentioned these in a post before, but never posted the photos. I found these at a Ross on sale for $5.49 each. I knew I could use them for something, but what? I thought of using them on entry columns for a cemetery. What else could I use them for? Ideas are welcome. Without a tape measure, I would say they are about 18" X 24". And, they are metal.


----------



## hallorenescene

if you have a mausoleum, they would look great there too. for some reason they make me think...church. maybe for a wedding scene. they are very pretty


----------



## RCIAG

Yesterday I got my package from cr8torstouch. My skull lantern is simply beautiful! So well made. I'll take pics when I get home & post later, but here's his site, it's vintage repro type stuff.

http://everywitchwaylanegalleries.blogspot.com/


----------



## im the goddess

They would be nice on a mausoleum. Thanks for the idea. I'm already thinking!


hallorenescene said:


> if you have a mausoleum, they would look great there too. for some reason they make me think...church. maybe for a wedding scene. they are very pretty


----------



## 22606

Those are excellent, im the goddess, and I could certainly see the sconces working well with either of those ideas.

From Garden Ridge. They also had a few other designs in the 'Baroque Collection', but this one was my favorite. I'm pretty sure that the entire line cost the same amount, $20 apiece. I guess that it paid to put off *and miss out on* ordering the iron wall sconce from Design Toscano after all...


----------



## im the goddess

Those are really nice looking Garthgoyle.


----------



## 22606

Thank you, im the goddess. Turns out that it is the same height as yours, so I must be copying


----------



## taco183

I traded my jeepers creepers mask for a clown mask


----------



## matrixmom

im the goddess said:


> Okay, I mentioned these in a post before, but never posted the photos. I found these at a Ross on sale for $5.49 each. I knew I could use them for something, but what? I thought of using them on entry columns for a cemetery. What else could I use them for? Ideas are welcome. Without a tape measure, I would say they are about 18" X 24". And, they are metal.
> View attachment 115735
> View attachment 115736


Maybe use them as gravemarkers for cemetery scene, put fresh dirt in front, put battery lit candle in candle holder. Weather them a bit. Hang some creepy cloth, so they blow in the wind. Thats the first thing that cam to mind....


----------



## mementomori

I went to a local liquor store and they had mini crystal head vodkas. there is a space even in the back to attach alike a potion label.


----------



## im the goddess

That could work too. Thanks Mom!


matrixmom said:


> Maybe use them as gravemarkers for cemetery scene, put fresh dirt in front, put battery lit candle in candle holder. Weather them a bit. Hang some creepy cloth, so they blow in the wind. Thats the first thing that cam to mind....


----------



## LurkerNDdark

mementomori said:


> I went to a local liquor store and they had mini crystal head vodkas. there is a space even in the back to attach alike a potion label.


I think I saw those. Were they about a pint/half liter? I would have bought one but the local liquor stores want $53. If it contained a good whiskey or rum, I'd get it, but to me vodka isn't worth that much even in a cool bottle.

Then again, if they put it on sale . . . .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I checked BevMo's website (California prices) and they list 3 sizes for the Crystal Skull Vodka sold in the store--750 ml (45.00); 1.75 Ltr (90.00); and the mini 50 ml (10.00). For those who bought the mini, what are the dimensions of it? I have a 750 ml size bottle in house and it's a decent size for a skull; I like the price on the mini for a casual purchase just not sure the size would be as useful.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, those are very pretty.


----------



## RCIAG

The crystal skull mini is about 4 inches high. It's a big larger than a golf ball. It really is a a true miniature of the larger ones.

Not mine but a pic of it:


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, those are very pretty.


Thank you, hallo.



RCIAG said:


> The crystal skull mini is about 4 inches high. It's a big larger than a golf ball. It really is a a true miniature of the larger ones.
> 
> Not mine but a pic of it:


That bottle design is really freakin' tight


----------



## darkmaster

Picked up some plaster to make molds for latex appliances. Worked out nicely.


----------



## moony_1

Our local zellers is closing out and I was told they had some Halloween stuff  went today and got some stuff!
http://i.imgur.com/ghFU5.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/MgTPL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/m0vee.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Vw4qu.jpg

So in all there are seven swords and one battle axe (pirate theme this year-the axe just didn't want to get put down by the 4 yr old ha), five wigs, five creepy cloths, six plastic bowls, and two glitter decorations. For all of it regular price I would have paid 173.73 but today I paid only $33.74  good deals! I also got a pumpkin cookie jar for a dollar at a garage sale


----------



## Haunted Nana

RCIAG said:


> The crystal skull mini is about 4 inches high. It's a big larger than a golf ball. It really is a a true miniature of the larger ones.
> 
> Not mine but a pic of it:


Aww gotta go find me one now they are cute.


----------



## Guest

Found this at Dollar Tree awhile back.You press a button on the front and it lights up ! It was not working,so a friend opened it up and fixed it.I was not expecting too much for a buck,but the sound effects are pretty impressive.I plan on using it this year for my haunt.


----------



## BillyBones

Woo Hoo my order is shipped, Lemax -Haunted Manor, Cauldron Corn, Costume Fix, Candy Thief, Treat Hunters, Giant Candy Bag, Creepy Faceless Ghoul. Why not wait and get the items at Michael's with a coupon, simple, as I posted last year Michael's has decided to gouge Canadians by marking up their prices 80 - 100 percent more than US prices. We're good neighbors, but corporate America can..........


----------



## Bump In The Night

Just put together my two new Jesters I bought 2 months ago. Got them BOTH for $100 !! They are probably my favorite thing I've bought so far this year!!!


----------



## moony_1

Those are great! How did you score them both for 100$?!? . Aren't those normally at LEAST 200$ each? Congrats!


----------



## hallorenescene

mooney, nice finds. my fave was the axe. 
mister, that sounds effect sounds like it will be very useful.
billy, that sounds like wonderful stuff. hope you post pics when it comes. sounds like your canadian stores are like our menards. afrter halloween they mark everything up 50% and then slap a 50% sale sign. you pay full price.
bump, those are fabulous. i have those on my wish list. $100.00 for both is a wonderful deal. those are very expensive props. you rocked


----------



## 22606

moony_1 said:


> Our local zellers is closing out and I was told they had some Halloween stuff  went today and got some stuff!
> 
> So in all there are seven swords and one battle axe (pirate theme this year-the axe just didn't want to get put down by the 4 yr old ha), five wigs, five creepy cloths, six plastic bowls, and two glitter decorations. For all of it regular price I would have paid 173.73 but today I paid only $33.74  good deals! I also got a pumpkin cookie jar for a dollar at a garage sale


Quite a nice haul, moony_1



misterhalloween said:


> Found this at Dollar Tree awhile back.You press a button on the front and it lights up ! It was not working,so a friend opened it up and fixed it.I was not expecting too much for a buck,but the sound effects are pretty impressive.I plan on using it this year for my haunt.


That sounds interesting, misterhalloween. 



BillyBones said:


> ...as I posted last year Michael's has decided to gouge Canadians by marking up their prices 80 - 100 percent more than US prices. We're good neighbors, but corporate America can..........


I don't blame you in the least; I would tell them to......, also



Bump In The Night said:


> Just put together my two new Jesters I bought 2 months ago. Got them BOTH for $100 !! They are probably my favorite thing I've bought so far this year!!!


You lucky $%*&... I have been wanting either of them, yet they always cost so blasted much I would love to know where you got them from for _that_ cheap. From what i have seen, they are generally around $300, yet one of the temporary Halloween stores had the darker version priced at 4 Benjamins (that is who is on the $100 bill, right? I haven't seen one in soooo long) last year


----------



## Bump In The Night

I bought them locally from a guy on Craigslist as part of a huge lot I bought off of him. He bought them new last year and never really used them. They still have the tags on them. When I saw them at Spirit 2 years ago, my mouth opened and I stood there drooling at them for 1/2 hour. At $300 each, I couldn't afford them then, but I wanted them ever since. When I saw they were part of a package deal I was buying, I jumped all over it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bump In The Night said:


> Just put together my two new Jesters I bought 2 months ago. Got them BOTH for $100 !! They are probably my favorite thing I've bought so far this year!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 116028
> 
> 
> View attachment 116029


Outstanding find there at those prices! And to get both of them together, you lucky dog!! They look awesome. Really happy for you. 

I fell in love with those jesters when I first saw them in the stores, but they were just too pricey for me as well although I would have loved them for my carnival/circus theme. Are you going with that theme this year or more of an eclectic approach? I'll be curious how you end up using them. I have two jester costumes that I may end up using to create my own marionettes. Most likely closest I'll come to them although sometimes Spirit stores will deeply discount leftover props a few years after they've been introduced.


----------



## Penumbra

I got ONE of those jesters (the big red one) a couple years ago for $150. They are pretty cool in person. Very intimidating too!


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

This last Friday I found a medical skeleton made of a hard plastic/resin on Craigslist for $100, I got him down to $60. It is 5ft 6in. Then on Saturday I found 3 grave marker flower vases made by AEON at an antique store. They were each $18 but I got them for $20 for all three. Also at the sam antique store I found a reproduction tavern/INN sign. It looks kind of deviish. It would look good in a themed haunt maze. It was priced at $74, I got it for $40. I also found a goat cart (wood wagon) on Craigslist, I got it for $55. I'm going to put hay in it, and then fill it with pumpkins.










ATTACH=CONFIG]116118[/ATTACH]


----------



## Paint It Black

seinfieldkramer, I think you have great taste. Love your finds, and the wagon, sign and urns would look good all year round!


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

Paint It Black said:


> seinfieldkramer, I think you have great taste. Love your finds, and the wagon, sign and urns would look good all year round!


Funny you say that. There all in my room now. lol. Thanks for the complement.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love all of your finds SeinfeldKramer! The signs and flower tins are just wonderful. Even that goat cart has a lot of ambience to it. 

Don't know if this counts, but today I got lucky finding the two BIG LOTS flying ghosts I was looking for last year that I had previously purchased and couldn't remember where I put them, which prompted me to run all over last year the night before Halloween looking for another one for my display...and had a devil of a time finding at the last minute too! I'm sure I'm not the only one that has bought something and couldn't remember where you put it. Haha. I'm trying to match up costumes with skeletons I have right now to see what fits what and what I might need to put together for a prop. Going thru things is kind of fun, particularly without all the pressure of doing it at the last minute. Still finding some items left with batteries in them; in fact as I was rummaging thru boxes some motion activated snapping Pterodactyls that I had stored for later prop use gave me quite a surprise and had my heart racing for a few seconds. Better some ancient dinosaur-like toy than a live mouse!


----------



## Paint It Black

Just when I was feeling kinda down about not being able to get to any yard sales this weekend, what happens? A great find at CurbMart, yes, CurbMart! I was so excited to find this Morticia Addams chair by the dumpster today. YAY for the future props I can make with this. Oh, I am so easily amused.


----------



## 22606

Excellent job on the haggling, SeinfeldKramer; you really got them down All of those items are nice.



Penumbra said:


> I got ONE of those jesters (the big red one) a couple years ago for $150. They are pretty cool in person. Very intimidating too!


If you think that the marionette is just _pretty cool_, I will _gladly_ take it off your hands... How tall is it? On the Web, I've heard anywhere from 7' to 9', either of which is imposing; if it is the latter, even the tallest basketball players would be left feeling inadequate



Paint It Black said:


> Just when I was feeling kinda down about not being able to get to any yard sales this weekend, what happens? A great find at CurbMart, yes, CurbMart! I was so excited to find this Morticia Addams chair by the dumpster today. YAY for the future props I can make with this. Oh, I am so easily amused.


I have heard so many great things about that store Really cool find. I could see it painted black, then draped in creepy cloth.


----------



## mickkell

I was hittin CL this AM and found this for 5 bux and couldnt pass it up.Now I need to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I like Erica! She'll make a great prop head. It's so hard to find normal female props to use.


----------



## mickkell

I couldn't pass her up for 5 bux,styros are that much.


----------



## LadySherry

I have a couple of Erikas that I acquired and it is hard to decide what exactly to do with them. So many possibilities.
Great finds to all of you.


----------



## VirusHaunt

Just found 2 great things less than 100 yds from my house in the last week...








premade fireplace








and a powerwheel for my animated clown car 

I am very happy to get started on some new stuff


----------



## Penumbra

I wish I could find an entire fireplace in my neighborhood


----------



## VirusHaunt

I got lucky on that one


----------



## tlc102462

VirusHaunt said:


> Just found 2 great things less than 100 yds from my house in the last week...
> 
> View attachment 116244
> 
> premade fireplace
> 
> View attachment 116245
> 
> and a powerwheel for my animated clown car
> 
> I am very happy to get started on some new stuff


LOVE THE FIREPLACE - Oh, the possibilities!!!! That's great!! PS, I'd put one of those little zombie babies from Spirit in the car!!


----------



## RCIAG

I went on a Etsy spree a few nights ago.

This blow mold light









These masks:


----------



## VirusHaunt

> PS, I'd put one of those little zombie babies from Spirit in the car!!


I have big plans for this car been looking for one for a while


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

VirusHaunt said:


> Just found 2 great things less than 100 yds from my house in the last week...
> 
> View attachment 116244
> 
> premade fireplace
> 
> View attachment 116245
> 
> and a powerwheel for my animated clown car
> 
> I am very happy to get started on some new stuff


OMG! The FIREPLACE is exactly what I am looking for for my "Witches' Lair" Scene! I am picturing a small child roasting on a rotisserie spinner.... And the Witch standing near by checking to see if the child is "done"...  Throw in a Cage with a child trying to escape, you've got perfection!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Ugly Joe said:


> Don't want to leave you hanging on this question - people will usually use them for animated props...usually a thrashing ground zombie or the like.
> I did a quick search and here's an example thread:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/90849-shiatsu-massager-zombie.html
> People have made other creatures and ideas as well, but this is a fairly common use.
> 
> I've never made a thrashing prop myself, but I do have an old, used shiatsu massager just waiting to be turned into something.
> 
> Hope that helps fill in some details.


  Thanks Ugly JOe! You'd never believe it, but I just found one at a thrift shop last week and bought it! Now after doing some googling, I see so many possibilities for these Shaitsus! I have never built a prop in my life, so this should be very interesting! I think I want to try to make a witch stirring her cauldron from mine. YAY!!! Who knew I'd be learning so much here on HF?


----------



## hallorenescene

virus, those are 2 great finds. please post pics of your great plans.
rciag, those are great finds. i think gris will come on and tell you they are worth money.


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked up a few things from BuyCostumes.com yesterday, they`re having a sale right now 50% off all blowout and clearance price stuff. Here is the coupon code SUPER50 if anyone interested.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Spinechiller said:


> Picked up a few things from BuyCostumes.com yesterday, they`re having a sale right now 50% off all blowout and clearance price stuff. Here is the coupon code SUPER50 if anyone interested.


Thanks for the heads-up. With the 50% off code, I simply couldn't resist purchasing two of this Orc mask (http://www.buycostumes.com/Sucker-P...ad-Latex-Mask-Adult/801024/ProductDetail.aspx) for $14.00, including shipping cost.

One can never have too many minions, eh?


----------



## emergencyfan

Best yardsale score -- Last year, while looking at camo shirts for a zombie prop, I mentioned to the homeowner that our theatre was doing a Halloween haunt with a zombie theme. He says "oh, I have something you'll want" digs into his garage and pulls out a duffle bag full of medical practice stuff, chunks of fake flesh with wounds (one was even a severed limb with tubing and a bulb to blow fake blood). Black/red/yellow/green trauma tags and some other stuff too. Turns out he was a doc at the local VA hospital and this was old surplussed training gear for their trauma medics. Who woulda thought!? I didn't get a pic before I turned it over to the theatre but I'm going to try and get one if it all hasn't wandered off into dark little corners by now. Too historic a find not to properly document!


----------



## hallorenescene

spine, cool stuff. that pumpkin really bites. i like him a lot
nice mask sauman
emergency, that donar rocks. what an awesome gift.


----------



## Spooks-Magee

I just got 7 panels of foam that are 4 x 8 feet and a foot thick for $30!


----------



## 22606

Great scores, everyone


----------



## emergencyfan

Oh, no, LOL. I had to pay for it, but it was still a good deal on something I didn't even know existed.




hallorenescene said:


> spine, cool stuff. that pumpkin really bites. i like him a lot
> nice mask sauman
> emergency, that donar rocks. what an awesome gift.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks to SpineChillers alert here, I picked up a few nice masks that I thought I could use. Saved $30 and shipping was only $5 so pretty happy. BTW I added the sale info to the Coupons/Discount area since it hadn't been posted there yet and it doesn't end until Sunday night.

I bought the deluxe Green Lantern Hector Hammond overhead mask which I think will go great with my Spirit Zombie framer and wife props. Because this mask reminded me _so much_ of the tallest son of the farmer family, The Peacocks, in the X-Files series "Home" episode (one of my favorite horror-type eps too), I decided I will do a haunt theme homage to it. Some X-Files fans might pick up on it, otherwise I think it will just come off creepy, which is OK too. I might try painting over the mask's mustache since the character didn't have one. Not sure if people would notice the mustache in the dark anyway though depending upon how I lit the scene. I also bought one of those creepy Crawling monsters from Spirit a few years back that I'll bloody up and will serve as the guy under the bed if you remember the episode. I swear this Spirit prop was inspired by the TV show episode. It's animated to come crawling out by either sound or light as I recall and it has these extremely tiny arms that are raised in the air and he's perfect for fitting under a bed scene (caters to the "OMG what's under my bed?!" fears). If you aren't familiar with this episode, if you do an image search for "x-files home" you'll probably recognize the scenes I'm referring to above. If you haven't watched the episode and watch creepy, disturbing, unsettling stuff (I remember jumping in my seat a few times when this aired as well), this would be a great X-Files episode to download or rent.

Also picked up 2 of the POC Tides Quartermaster Masks. They are full headed as well and will use it with the one I bought last year. Plan to add some glowing red eyes to them and stuff them and mount to a post for my jungle and or pirate themes. They are the largest shrunken heads I've ever seen though! but that will get noticed for sure.

Anyway, thanks for the heads up on this thread about BC's sale.

Given that any good farm house would have a water pump outside (I remember seeing one at my grandmother's farm when I was a kid), I decided to get this Solar Water Pump Planter from ABC Distributing (generally same mdse as on LTD Commodities site BTW) to help complete the farm house yard look. It's a good size and height already and I'll probably set it on top of a block to raise it even further. BTW in some of the clips from "Home" you will see the Peacock brothers out by the water pump. Guess all I need for the farmhouse propwise is an old vintage radio playing John Mathis' "Wonderful, Wonderful" and some tools on the kitchen table. Flashbacks of creepy....and the stuff nightmares are made of.


Monday, a.m. --just got an few emails saying my order placed Saturday afternoon was packed and then shipped. Nice! Looking forward to seeing the Hammond mask in particular.


----------



## jdubbya

Just ordered the zombie dog prop from buycostumes.com.
This will go well in my witch scene this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

that would go well in your zombie graveyard too. that is one cool wicked dog
ghost, you'll have to post pics of your purchases. you always find such unique items and have such refreshingly new ides on the usages.


----------



## jdubbya

hallorenescene said:


> that would go well in your zombie graveyard too. that is one cool wicked dog


I know! I can think of a lot of uses for him. Hope he looks as good in person.


----------



## ozfest43

Thanks for posting the 50% off code. I'm about to go and get some great prop stuff for the party this year!


----------



## Lisaloo

I got all this for roughly $35 at a couple of good wills. Can't wait to spook it up proper!


----------



## 22606

The zombie dog is pretty neat, jdubbya

Lisaloo, nice score.


----------



## emergencyfan

Interesting non-doggie teeth. Kinda small too...but maybe I'm just a big dog kind of person. The detail on the paws is really great. Makes me want to try making my own full-size...wonder if my boxer girl would pose for me? 




jdubbya said:


> Just ordered the zombie dog prop from buycostumes.com.
> This will go well in my witch scene this year.


----------



## jdubbya

emergencyfan said:


> Interesting non-doggie teeth. Kinda small too...but maybe I'm just a big dog kind of person. The detail on the paws is really great. Makes me want to try making my own full-size...wonder if my boxer girl would pose for me?


I like these smaller props. We have a small yard and we put a lot of little details into the scene. This will look good peering out from behind a tombstone or standing by our witch coven. For $27.00 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ozfest43 said:


> Thanks for posting the 50% off code. I'm about to go and get some great prop stuff for the party this year!



That coupon code expired the evening of 7/1 right before midnight. If you were hoping to order today you missed out  I'd stay tuned to their site to see if they run a 4th of July sale tomorrow.


----------



## ozfest43

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That coupon code expired the evening of 7/1 right before midnight. If you were hoping to order today you missed out  I'd stay tuned to their site to see if they run a 4th of July sale tomorrow.


Yeah, I found out the hard way last night. lol. Oh well, probably won't be the last one.


----------



## Kelloween

I am looking at all the amazing things ya'll find and like I said before..small town here and I never find much, so today I decided to go to the flea markets and the only thing I found was this....which I can not play because I have no record player, LOL..but it was 50 cents and I thought..someone may want it...seems to be in pretty good condition














Anyone collect them?


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Just ordered this guy from Spirit! I have the other Vulture and have been wanting this one for a while now! I figured since we are NOT buying life size animated props anymore might as well stock up on the latexanimal part of Halloween Decorating! BTW Love the Zombie Dog Jduybba!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Kelloween said:


> I am looking at all the amazing things ya'll find and like I said before..small town here and I never find much, so today I decided to go to the flea markets and the only thing I found was this....which I can not play because I have no record player, LOL..but it was 50 cents and I thought..someone may want it...seems to be in pretty good condition
> View attachment 116606
> View attachment 116607
> 
> 
> Anyone collect them?


My sister and I had that record when we were kids.


----------



## Kelloween

so did my sister and I !! lol


----------



## 22606

I don't know how horrifying the sounds are, but I like the artwork to the record's cover, Kelloween

Great vulture there, Its the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## Kelloween

haha. me either. I have no record player!!


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, we can't wait for you to spook it up too. post pics.
jdubbya, i like the size and look too. but i'm sure i wouldn't pass on the big one either.
kelloween, awesome find. 
great pumpkin, i love vultureas too. that one is fine looking. i want to do a vulture tree this year. good score there


----------



## pensive pumpkin

Bought some items at the thrift store for my Witch's Party. Yay!


----------



## jdubbya

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Just ordered this guy from Spirit! I have the other Vulture and have been wanting this one for a while now! I figured since we are NOT buying life size animated props anymore might as well stock up on the latexanimal part of Halloween Decorating! BTW Love the Zombie Dog Jduybba!


Great looking vulture!


----------



## im the goddess

Have any photos?


pensive pumpkin said:


> Bought some items at the thrift store for my Witch's Party. Yay!


----------



## mickkell

I've been wanting one of these for a while,so I found one for a decent price on eBay of coarse.Some time you just need a little extra light.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Thanks guys! Can't wait for this guy to fly in!


----------



## Sir Gregor

I picked up a full size Pitini skeleton today at Garden Ridge. I still plan to pick up a Wally when Walgreen's starts selling them, but I figured that I had better get one while I had the chance just in case.


----------



## offmymeds

I have one of those, are they still $50.00?


----------



## Sir Gregor

offmymeds said:


> I have one of those, are they still $50.00?


Yes, they are still $49.99.


----------



## offmymeds

Darn, I was hoping with the competition from The Wally's they might come down...


----------



## Sir Gregor

offmymeds:1283062 said:


> Darn, I was hoping with the competition from The Wally's they might come down...


My son's girlfriend works at Walgreen's so I am hoping that she can give me some advance information when they come in.


----------



## hallorenescene

those skeletons sure come in handy, nice buy sir gregor. i bought some items from lakeshore. the solar lights of a pumpkin, ghost, and black cat. i really like them. and i bought an animated witches broom, i hope it is just my battery is old, because the broom doesn't have much sweaping power. and i bought a crashed witch head and hands. i like the look of the witch, but i was very dissapointed that the head is a soft styafoam. it probably won't hold up outside in our weather. sir gregor, maybe she can use her discount and buy you one. would make a nice present.


----------



## Sir Gregor

hallorenescene said:


> sir gregor, maybe she can use her discount and buy you one. would make a nice present.


Holy crap...I hadn't thought of that. Good idea. I will have to strongly hint to her about what a great idea that would be.


----------



## 22606

Sir Gregor said:


> Holy crap...I hadn't thought of that. Good idea. I will have to strongly hint to her about what a great idea that would be.


Strongly hint, huh? "Hey, did I ever tell you how good I think you are for my son? I honestly can't wait to have you as a part of the family. Now, how about letting me take full advantage of that wonderful discount of yours for Halloween?"


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Just ordered this guy from the Skeleon Foundry's website. He's gonna work nicley in our set up this year!


----------



## Paint It Black

Just got in a long black wig ordered from HalloweenAsylum.com for my Morticia Addams prop (during their July 4th promotion). Also a child's Pirate's of the Caribean hat from BuyCostumes.com that I ordered during their blowout sale. Also today, used a 50% off coupon to get another fishing net from Michaels for the pirate scene.


----------



## DEADBYDAWN

The wife and I hit up a flea market today. Scored a bunch of little items to use in our Voodoo themed bathroom. 








These photos are amazing. They are apparently originals that date back to the early 1900's.








I plan to rework this lantern to accommodate an electric flicker blub for use in our graveyard.








This little fox trap is pretty great too. Think I'll jam a little rat prop or something in there and hang it in our haunted maze.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> Just got in a long black wig ordered from HalloweenAsylum.com for my Morticia Addams prop (during their July 4th promotion). Also a child's Pirate's of the Caribean hat from BuyCostumes.com that I ordered during their blowout sale. Also today, used a 50% off coupon to get another fishing net from Michaels for the pirate scene.



I'm a little late reading this but thought I should mention that DOLLAR TREE has nets, in green and in natural, for yep, $1. Most stores still have their luau out (which is where you will find the netting) so if you need netting, now's the time to grab what you need before luau gets pulled. The nets are 6 feet x 8 feet.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yep, I bought a couple of the DT nets as well. The Michaels' nets are a bit more substantial, so I wanted them for another area where they will be easier to see. Maybe I've gone overboard.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Paint It Black said:


> Yep, I bought a couple of the DT nets as well. The Michaels' nets are a bit more substantial, so I wanted them for another area where they will be easier to see. Maybe I've gone overboard.


I bought some of the DT netting as well trying to make some fake fencing. But you are right Michaels is better quality. Im still trying to make it work somehow.


----------



## deadhouseplant

Found two of these at a garage sale today for a dollar a piece. I've learned my lesson trying to buy them at the thrift store when it gets close to Halloween, they get very picked over.


----------



## hallorenescene

great pumpkin, i never saw one licking his lips before, i like that.
paint, sounds like you got some nice buys. hey, i want to see what your adams prop ends up looking like
dead, you sure did score nice. i think blue frog will be drooling
dead house, nice score. whatcha plan on doing with them?


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

hallorenescene said:


> great pumpkin, i never saw one licking his lips before, i like that.
> paint, sounds like you got some nice buys. hey, i want to see what your adams prop ends up looking like
> dead, you sure did score nice. i think blue frog will be drooling
> dead house, nice score. whatcha plan on doing with them?


Hallo me neither! Once I saw him I knew I had to have him! LOL! From what I can see he is selling out fast too! I'll post a pic once I get him in!


----------



## Paint It Black

deadhouseplant, those candelabra are really nice...and really? a dollar each?!?!? really nice price too!!


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Well today I went to Garden Ridge and bought 
2 Realistic Rats
Caged Skeleton
3 Black Roses with skeleton hands on top
2ct Skeleton Arms
2 Packs of Candles


----------



## Guest

Had a good day today.Found fabric at Goodwill for my Reaper.Ping pong balls at Dollar Treee(for eyeballs) and 2 Cd's for atmosphere.The one is a tin that has a dvd and 3 cd's in it.Finally the theme to Amityville Horror !!!


----------



## 22606

Its the Great Pumpkin, I love how the cat is licking its chops Very cool, not to mention unique.

DEADBYDAWN, nice finds at the flea market. Is that an actual, functional trap at the bottom? Perhaps it could be useful if any ToTers become too troublesome?

Those candelabras are great, deadhouseplant.


----------



## RCIAG

Got a package on Saturday from hallorenescene with a lovely ghostie blow mold in it! 

This isn't my pic but this is the ghost!









I have pics but our internet has been down since Friday so I haven't been here or anywhere online since then. I'll try to remember to bring my camera to work to put up the pic. He needs a light & little paint on the mouth & I may paint the rock underneath him grey but even as is he's pretty cool.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Just ordered this Latex Bat from the GrimReapers.com! Total with shipping 12 bucks! Got the last one too! He was like $7.49 a steal in my book! Can't wait to get him!


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, you're welcome, and glad you like him
spook, sounds like you got some great stuff.
mister, ah, a crafty person, nice scores
gpumpkin, i love bats, and that one is awesome


----------



## Kymmm

Deadhouseplant.. Those candelabras are VERY cool! And the price... wow!! 
Great Pumpkin.. Love the black cat.. I may have to get one for my witch scene. I have the bat you bought. He can hang from almost anywhere. I think you'll be happy with him
Rciag, cute blowmold and what a nice surprise.. Hallo is a sweetie!!

Here is what I bought yesterday. Not a top end prop but I thought he would entertain the TOT's in the cemetery..
http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/_/N-/Ntt-standing+reaper/results1.aspx

I bought him for 90.00 (with shipping from a different site) but, this link has the video..


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, you're right, that will intertain the tot. he would intertain me. i love him. not a bad price either


----------



## HauntedHorror

Well, it's not REALLY for Halloween but the website and perfume names remind me of a spooky carnival, so I'm posting anyway lol... Today I bought samples of Carnival Wax perfumes (http://www.carnivalwaxstore.com). They sound really cool and I can't wait to get them.


----------



## Kymmm

HauntedHorror said:


> Well, it's not REALLY for Halloween but the website and perfume names remind me of a spooky carnival, so I'm posting anyway lol... Today I bought samples of Carnival Wax perfumes (http://www.carnivalwaxstore.com). They sound really cool and I can't wait to get them.


I think they qualify and look very interesting. Let me know what you think after you get them!


----------



## 22606

RCIAG, nice ghost (and nice of you, hallo). I love how it looks like it has embraced the holiday wholeheartedly and eaten far too much candy, leaving it with only two teeth remaining


----------



## HauntedHorror

Kymmm said:


> I think they qualify and look very interesting. Let me know what you think after you get them!


I will! Someone on another forum I am on recommended them. The ones I chose to get samples of were Sugarwitch, Funhouse, and North South. So the first two sound like they'd fit in with Halloween, hehe... I almost chose Clowncake instead of North South, which would have matched up with the other two nicely.


----------



## hallorenescene

haunted, i'd like to know how they fare too.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Got this at Walmart for my creep cauldron 18.5" tall 24" Diameter


----------



## Kymmm

Scatterbrains said:


> View attachment 117050
> 
> 
> Got this at Walmart for my creep cauldron 18.5" tall 24" Diameter


Splain.. lol How are you going to use this for your creep cauldron?? What is your creep cauldron, exactly?


----------



## HauntedHorror

hallorenescene said:


> haunted, i'd like to know how they fare too.


Ok! I'll be sure to post something once I've gotten them and had a chance to try them out. 
I've heard they work out/smell differently for different people when you actually wear them, something to do with skin chemistry/pH or something.


----------



## DEADBYDAWN

Garthgoyle - It IS a functional trap! Isn't that awesome?! It's extremely rusty but still functional. Oh I'm gonna use it all right....as a prop. Wah waaah..


----------



## im the goddess

Look at this link on the forum it will explain http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/78417-cauldron-creep-demented-take-stirring-witch.html



Kymmm said:


> Splain.. lol How are you going to use this for your creep cauldron?? What is your creep cauldron, exactly?


----------



## im the goddess

That will be nice. Please post photos when you are done creeping it. I missed out on a nice brass hose pot at Costco because I hesitated. It may have been too shallow, but I may just be trying to make myself feel better about not getting it. It even had a hole in it for the power cord (really for the hose). Maybe they will have them again next year. All the ones online are really too expensive. How much was your pot if I might ask?



Scatterbrains said:


> View attachment 117050
> 
> 
> Got this at Walmart for my creep cauldron 18.5" tall 24" Diameter


----------



## Scatterbrains

im the goddess said:


> That will be nice. Please post photos when you are done creeping it. I missed out on a nice brass hose pot at Costco because I hesitated. It may have been too shallow, but I may just be trying to make myself feel better about not getting it. It even had a hole in it for the power cord (really for the hose). Maybe they will have them again next year. All the ones online are really too expensive. How much was your pot if I might ask?


I thiink $27. There's one about 4 inches smaller, but only $4 cheaper, so I went with the bigger. The alternative was the plastic black rope totes at Walmart which were $6-something..


----------



## RCIAG

Garthgoyle said:


> RCIAG, nice ghost (and nice of you, hallo). I love how it looks like it has embraced the holiday wholeheartedly and eaten far too much candy, leaving it with only two teeth remaining


When my husband saw him he asked "Why did you buy a giant sperm on a rock?"


----------



## offmymeds

RCIAG said:


> When my husband saw him he asked "Why did you buy a giant sperm on a rock?"


That just cracked me up!!!


----------



## 22606

DEADBYDAWN said:


> Garthgoyle - It IS a functional trap! Isn't that awesome?! It's extremely rusty but still functional. Oh I'm gonna use it all right....as a prop. Wah waaah..


That _is_ cool. I could see an arm or leg caught in it, with a severed head lying alongside the trap



offmymeds said:


> That just cracked me up!!!


Same here. I am going to bite my tongue and not offer up the comeback that I had to that remark....


Didn't technically 'buy' him today, but Abbadon (from Design Toscano) finally decided to grace me with his presence this afternoon


----------



## Kymmm

im the goddess said:


> Look at this link on the forum it will explain http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/78417-cauldron-creep-demented-take-stirring-witch.html


Ahhhh!! Very cool... thanks for the link.


----------



## osenator

my own remote control Zombie! 5$ NEW, SADLY, THE MOTOR IS SOO LOUD!


----------



## hallorenescene

RCIAG said:


> When my husband saw him he asked "Why did you buy a giant sperm on a rock?"


ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 22606

I like your little zombie, osenator. I just hope that he likes ankles as much as brains

Ah, the heck with it... Regarding the earlier ghost comment, I would have said, "Actually, hon, I got it from an anonymous donor."


----------



## Paint It Black

Very funny comebacks, Garthgoyle. 

That ghost is actually one of my favorite ghost blowmolds, but now I'll never look at it in the same way.


----------



## Penumbra

Where is this ghost blow mold? I have to see it!


----------



## hallorenescene

Paint It Black said:


> Very funny comebacks, Garthgoyle.
> 
> That ghost is actually one of my favorite ghost blowmolds, but now I'll never look at it in the same way.


thanks paint it back, they had me at...that was very nice hallo...lost me at all the jokes. will quietly pack away the rest of my extra molds, no more that was nice hallo.


----------



## hallorenescene

don't let me deprive more of having to see this ghost..here you go...enjoy


----------



## RCIAG

We finally got our internet connection working at home again so I'll upload & post the real picture later tonite.


----------



## jenscats5

Bought this yesterday actually.....got 2 bottles of "Pinot Evil" red wine and 10 bottles of "Vampire" Merlot and Pinot Noir.....the Vampire is only available in my area in the summer & sells out quickly....ends up I bought all they had!


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Very funny comebacks, Garthgoyle.
> 
> That ghost is actually one of my favorite ghost blowmolds, but now I'll never look at it in the same way.


Thanks, PIB.

I still do like the ghost, too. 



hallorenescene said:


> thanks paint it back, they had me at...that was very nice hallo...lost me at all the jokes. will quietly pack away the rest of my extra molds, no more that was nice hallo.


Regarding the jokes, blame RCIAG's hubby We were giving _him_ a hard time, not you, hallo. It was a very thoughtful thing that you did and *speaking for the group of offenders* the last thing that any of us intended to do was upset you. You're a sweetheart.


I don't know about the tastes, but I love the names of your wines, jenscats5, and I'm sure that the bottles look incredibly cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

jens, that is luck. nice buy.


----------



## hallorenescene

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, PIB.
> 
> I still do like the ghost, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the jokes, blame RCIAG's hubby We were giving _him_ a hard time, not you, hallo. It was a very thoughtful thing that you did and *speaking for the group of offenders* the last thing that any of us intended to do was upset you. You're a sweetheart.
> 
> 
> I don't know about the tastes, but I love the names of your wines, jenscats5, and I'm sure that the bottles look incredibly cool.


just bad timing i guess. we have a girl at work that brown noses the boss so bad, and finds fault with all we do when the boss is around. not sure how much the boss buys, so when i came home and what i had done seemed to be critisized with jokes, it smacked me. okay, truthfully it does look like a sperm, i've thought that since i first saw him. but at the same time, he is soooo cute. i loove him. paint, you really made me feal better. thanks. and garth, the donor was funny. you know rciag, you never would have got that ghost if it was a donor, i would have sent it to the co worker. yeah, i could handle some off maternity time for her.


----------



## Paint It Black

Today I got 5 mini tombstones from DollarTree, and 6 mini pumpkins from Michaels. My plan is to use them with my motionettes for a buffet tabletop display.


----------



## 22606

I like all of those, Paint It Black, but the third and fifth tombstones are my favorites. Dollar Tree had nothing at all when I stopped last week. Color me envious


----------



## Paint It Black

My DT only had one little display of these little tombstones, some small shelf sitter characters, small ceramic pumpkin bowl and skull design bowl, and 3 different small ceramic owls. Still, nothing at all for yours Garthgoyle? bummer.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint, i like your idea of setting a scene with motionettes. sounds cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I wonder if my DT has started stocking any halloween yet. The fun starts. I hope they get some cool new items in this year. 

I wanted to let you guys know that my ABC Distributing (probably carried by LTD Commodities as well) solar farm pump arrived today. It will be part of a zombie farmer scene. Very nice quality and really looks like a pump, except for the solar lit "welcome" lettering that I will be facing away from the ToTers or will be covered up with mud and cob webs. Any way a very nice item. They packed it with a catalog that had quite a bit of halloween items in it, some of which people have already commented on.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost, i got at my dt a big fancy red and white sucker.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hi Hallo. Sorry you had a bad day today. 

Are we talking a real candy sucker or a clown prop?


----------



## moonbaby345

Paint It Black said:


> Today I got 5 mini tombstones from DollarTree, and 6 mini pumpkins from Michaels. My plan is to use them with my motionettes for a buffet tabletop display.
> 
> View attachment 117188


I bought these last year and I love them!My favorite Halloween item to get from Dollar Tree to bad they don't have any new ones this yearI'm surprised so many people missed out on these last year.I also have the ones from 2010 and I think 2009.


----------



## hallorenescene

a clown prop. it's made of plastic. i remember going to the carnival as a kid, and there would be a vender selling these.
here is a picture. i laid it on a spiral note book so you could see the size. they will be good in a carnival, circus, or hansel and gretal theme.









and thanks for the kind thoughts. i had today off, so it was good


----------



## jenscats5

Stopped by my local Dollar Tree last nite and got 2 packs of Orange plastic shot glasses which I COULD NOT FIND last year - they ended up being in the area of the Luau/summer stuff. Also got 2 packs (20 in each) of orange plates & 2 packs of black plates - couldn't find them last year either! 

No Halloween stuff at mine yet either.....back to school is set out now....


----------



## offmymeds

I picked up 5 of those suckers for my carnival this year. they are a great size. 

I made throphies out of the little tombstones a couple of years ago. 

They will look great on a buffet.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Offmymeds that's a great idea, making tombstone trophies.


----------



## pumpkinpie

hallorenescene said:


> a clown prop. it's made of plastic. i remember going to the carnival as a kid, and there would be a vender selling these.
> here is a picture. i laid it on a spiral note book so you could see the size. they will be good in a carnival, circus, or hansel and gretal theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks for the kind thoughts. i had today off, so it was good


Love your sucker...I was at DT yesterday...mine didnt have any clown stuff  Guess Ill try again next week... I had priced the real suckers on ebay but they were a little pricey for me


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> a clown prop. it's made of plastic. i remember going to the carnival as a kid, and there would be a vender selling these.
> here is a picture. i laid it on a spiral note book so you could see the size. they will be good in a carnival, circus, or hansel and gretal theme.


That's pretty neat. Nice find, hallo.



jenscats5 said:


> Stopped by my local Dollar Tree last nite and got 2 packs of Orange plastic shot glasses which I COULD NOT FIND last year - they ended up being in the area of the Luau/summer stuff. Also got 2 packs (20 in each) of orange plates & 2 packs of black plates - couldn't find them last year either!
> 
> No Halloween stuff at mine yet either.....back to school is set out now....


Glad to know that you were able to find what you were looking for, jenscats5.

None around here yet either, even today, so you're not the only one left waiting


----------



## sindy

Goodwill came thru again, found him for 6.99 still workd


----------



## offmymeds

oh, that's cool. What does he do?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Hallo for the heads up on the lollypop. I'll look next time I'm in there. 

Sindy I have one of those chimps as well. That was a good price for him. He's one of the most realistic toys from FurReal IMO. Plan on using him in my circus/carnival theme as part of the gorilla/monkey display. I'd like to dress as a carnival worker and carry him around with me and let the little kids touch him, at least that's the plan right now. Thought of an organ grinder prop and using the chimp with him. Still open to suggestions. Not sure if I put him in a cage if he could be activated. He's really cute and I love his interactivity.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I have him too...I was thinking of turning him into an organ grinders monkey...but I love your idea...may have to change my plan lol


----------



## 22606

Awesome monkey, sindy. It really does look realistic.

I really like the organ grinder's companion idea for the chimp, pumpkinpie. Maybe you could have it look like the person has been attacked by it, if you are intending to go a darker route


----------



## Shadowbat

Went into my local Pat Catans because I really needed to get that Halloween feeling back. It worked.  They didn't have alot out, but they had enough.

We want to do a more traditional feel this year for inside decor. Witches, black cats, pumpkins, that sort of thing. I found these 2 items. Perfect.

Can't really see, but the witches hair is made of yarn.


----------



## 22606

Interesting witch and cat, Shadowbat. They have a very vintage look about them.


----------



## hallorenescene

sindy, i want that monkey. even as a wee girl i loved monkeys. he is so very cute
ghost, thanks for the video. i like how he works.
shadow bat, those are very cool. that witches face is purely witchy. i can see where that put the ween back in hallo


----------



## Deadna

I picked up 2 of those monkeys the last couple years....love how they interact with eachother but sometimes they scared the heck out of me so I had to remove the batteries


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I've seen the FurReal monkey at TJ Maxx not that long ago. I'm positive he's been cleared out of stores like Target/Walmart for some time. This company really does seem to come up with new animals all the time so stuff is in inventory and then gone fairly quickly. If I ever saw him at a Goodwill I would buy another one but so far that hasn't happened.

I still love the monkey the best.

Deadna I know what you mean about removing the batteries. We bought a talking baby doll for our next door neighbor and had it in our closet until her birthday. It was sound and light activated I think. Any way more than once I walked into the closet and nearly had a heart attack from the doll suddenly coming to life. My husband said he got surprised too.


----------



## RCIAG

As long as it didn't say "My name is Talky Tina & I'm going to KILL YOU!!" you would've been fine!

I took the day off & went shopping at Kohls & found some cool skull jewelry!! The ring was just hanging on a hook with no card attached which means no price, so I asked someone in the jewelry dept. what I should do & she said just take another ring & have them ring it up. In case anyone is wondering, they were from the Mudd line & the ring & necklace were on clearance, the bracelet is still available.

And before I forget, I went into Michaels & they had one endcap with Halloween stuff on it. Not much but it's a start & early for my Michaels.

This ring:









This necklace









These bracelets









Then while I was looking for images of what I'd bought, I found 2 more pieces I needed! They're from Vera Wang's Princess jewelry line & still available.


----------



## kittyvibe

shadowbat, loove the cat ! so cool!

That monkey is great, I too thought of ways to make a neat monkey for a planned organ grinder (gonna use the baseball vendor walmart prop). I decided to use a halloween prop that rocks and skin it with a beanie baby monkey, maybe the zodiac one since its pretty creepy. I may end up using the skin and changing the face to more skeletal, not sure what Ill do in the moment.

RCIAG, I love those pieces, I got my bracelet really decently priced on ebay , less than $3 shipped. Its green crackle skulls like those and green eyeballs in between them. love it!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I got a couple packs of skull and crossbone paper clips and a roll of skull and crossbone packing tape to use on my sercet reaper package when I send it out at Dollar General today.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

RCIAG those are so cool, i could only be so lucky.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

RCIAG said:


> Got a package on Saturday from hallorenescene with a lovely ghostie blow mold in it!
> 
> This isn't my pic but this is the ghost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have pics but our internet has been down since Friday so I haven't been here or anywhere online since then. I'll try to remember to bring my camera to work to put up the pic. He needs a light & little paint on the mouth & I may paint the rock underneath him grey but even as is he's pretty cool.



RCIAG, I think that is about the sweetest little ghost ever! With a little fresh paint he'll look fantastic! I'm not sure if he needs a whole new light or not, but you can find them on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=bethany+lowe+light&_sacat=0 
Hallo that was really nice of you!!!  I rarely ever score such great finds .


----------



## jdubbya

Ordered a witch mask from Death Studios today. It will also have matching hands. This wlil complete the third witch for our coven. Will post pics of her once she is put together.

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:92/ID:1/Group:11/index.html


----------



## bethene

oh, I LOVE the little ghost blowmold,, what a great face! Hallo, how sweet of you to send it to RCIAG!!!

Jdubbya, great mask, I have seen that before, and thought what a great /ugly face she has!!


----------



## 22606

The witch mask reminds me very much of the swamp witch from _Legend_. Great choice, jdubbya.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, cool jewelry
thanks bethene and h lady. i think he is cute too.
jdub, that is one awesome witch mask. her face is a tot delight. can't wait to see how she turns out


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Jdubbya, love the mask! I'm sure your tot's will be totally freaked!

rciag, small world. My daughter bought that same ring! She loves it.


----------



## skullnbones

Jdubbya that mask is amazing!


----------



## Deadna

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I got a couple packs of skull and crossbone paper clips and a roll of skull and crossbone packing tape to use on my sercet reaper package when I send it out at Dollar General today.


I've got the duct tape but where are the paperclips located?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Some really nice finds there guys! I always like that blow mold (aside from the previous comments on what it reminds people of, it has that youthful toothless age look somewhere between childhood and adult teeth coming in), and that is the ugliest witch I've seen. She's great and will make a wonderful prop.

Tonight I was in a CVS while hubby was looking for a birthday card and I was wondering around the aisles. I was shocked to find on the shelf One LED Flameless Lantern that I had passed on two years ago and had given up finding again. At one point I had even asked others on HF to let me know if they saw it again in their stores. It still scanned at full price (a bit disappointed in that, thought it might be on clearance) but I was so happy to find it and unwilling to set it back down and have it bought by someone else, that I only paused a second before deciding to get it. I've been wanting it for my zombie farmhouse setting and it's kind of old western in looks. I'm still shocked that it turned up on the shelf and I actually noticed it. Total fluke we even stopped in there tonight after dinner. Hubby left without finding a card he liked, but I was glad we stopped in.


----------



## Paint It Black

Jdubbya, 
That witch mask is really different and so awesome. Can't wait to see your finished character.


----------



## 22606

GoS, glad to hear that you _finally_ succeeded in finding that lantern, and I agree with your thinking that it should have been discounted


----------



## BlueFrog

I survived the Design Toscano warehouse sale! 90F temps outside, felt like 100+F inside. If I hadn't been trying to connect with another haunter to whom I owed a mannequin arm, I would have boogeyed out almost immediately. They made the find of the sale, a wall hanging of a reaper holding Guy Fawkes style Comedy & Tragedy masks. Rarely have I come so close to conking people I like over the head, just so I could steal it out of their cart. 

For all DT's heavy local hype and promotion - they were downright relentless this year - I felt it lacked the Wow factor. Maybe the change is in me rather than the offerings, but on the whole I felt there wasn't much variety and the prices weren't all that great. There were deals to be had, don't get me wrong, but lots of merchandise seemed to be at 1/3 off, rather than the 50-90% off they advertised. There were several Zombie of Montclair Moors statues for $60 each. I believe the "Wrapped Too Tight" Mummies were $30 each. Had a flock of the creepy scarecrow but I believe they were damaged and I didn't check their prices. The large scorpion, which I no longer see on their web site, was $30. The Nunsmere Hall armor without swords (I believe) was $100. 

I went for a phrenology head but didn't see any on offer. I did pick up this mask with one minor repair for $15, and another one similar to this for the same price. I was also able to pick up several other masks that appeared to be salesman's samples that DT never picked up, all for $5 each. There were TONS of Venetian masks on offer for $5 - 7 each that they retail for substantially more. I'd be happy to give a rundown of the ones I recall, if anyone's interested. 

Prices are supposed to drop even more tomorrow so I may swing by to acquire a few more masks that they had tons of stock left on. In the past the prices haven't gone down all that much on Sunday morning but I figure it can't hurt to try.


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow, sounds like a scorcher of a sale, BlueFrog. But, the masks look great at great prices. Hope you get some more at even better prices on Sunday.

As we speak, my husband is at an estate sale trying to buy 2 gargoyle garden statues that we want to put on the gateposts to our entryway (as full-time guardians). We got there late yesterday without enough cash, and they were supposed to hold them for us. Wish us luck!!! If we get them, I'll post a photo.


----------



## terri73

hallorenescene~was the sucker from dollar tree? I am planning hansel & gretel this year. Those would be great!!


----------



## Guest

Stopped at a tag sale today and walked out with a ton of stuff for $14.00,This woman was a holiday person and I just started loadin' up .Made out like a bandit !!!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

The paper clips are in the back to school section at Dollar Tree, there in a purple box


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> GoS, glad to hear that you _finally_ succeeded in finding that lantern, and I agree with your thinking that it should have been discounted


Thanks Garthgoyle. Sometimes things have a way of finding you I guess! It was such a small find but given that I wrote it up to a lost cause, couldn't be any sweeter a find.


----------



## moony_1

Today I bought an 8'x2' piece of blue foam to try my hand at making some tombstones! I also purchased some moss, (for the finished tombstones) and bought paints to paint some wooden signs I bought at a garage sale so excited to start my first ever tombstone!


----------



## Windborn

Didn't see a post to share what folks were making already, so....

We spent a rainy Saturday making scarabs!

edit: not sure why the pic is showing up twice - sorry!


----------



## Lisaloo

I lucked out and found this huge urn at Michael's today for $19.99 and the little glass jars for $.99 each. I plan on using those in my witches' kitchen. At the Goodwill, I scored a very tall candle holder, a neat round frame (with crappy art included) and an apothecary type jar that I will use in my mad science lab to hold specimens. The two wooden curio holders came from yard sales.


----------



## Windborn

LOVE those curios!
I need to figure out what to do with my collection of bottles and jars. I keep buying them but can't make up my mind on what to do with them!


----------



## hallorenescene

terra, i did get the sucker at the $1.00 tree. i also see oriental trading post had some. 
wind, those scarubs turned out real nice. scary as can be.
lisa, some really nice finds. for the jars you can always do a search on potion jars. there are a lot of ideas there.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Sadly I pulled my little chimp out of storage today and I cant get him to work right...sounds like something is clicking in the arm and I cant get any sounds...going to see if we can repair him...all else fails I guess that means I can add some blood to his face and hands maybe make him look like he attacked someone or like someone attacked him.... (I hate to destroy him too much...hes just so cute)



Garthgoyle said:


> Awesome monkey, sindy. It really does look realistic.
> 
> I really like the organ grinder's companion idea for the chimp, pumpkinpie. Maybe you could have it look like the person has been attacked by it, if you are intending to go a darker route


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh my gosh Lisa I love the picture you found! Well... actually I love the frame. I have been looking for some cheap round and oval frames. I am very jealous!


----------



## LairMistress

Today, I bought this: http://www.thewirelesscatalog.com/cgi-bin/hazel.cgi?action=DETAIL&ITEM=VK9546 towards replacing my 20 or so electric Jack O Lanterns that my ex husband threw out, or gave away, or whatever he did with them...they were gone when I went back to get the rest of my things that he SWORE he kept for me. It's frustrating, but I knew to not trust him (when could I ever?), and hey, I get to go shopping for new things now, right?


----------



## HauntedHorror

I wrote a post, but it disappeared?

I didn't buy anything today buy my Carnival Wax perfume samples arrived in the mail! 

Inside the box they were wrapped in this neat paper wrapping:











All the samples had their own little labels describing the scent:










They were all really great, although unfortunately the Funhouse one was too strong/perfumey for me and gave me a headache (I get scent-triggered migraines sometimes) so I probably won't be able to wear it, although it did smell nice! It's sort of a sweet grape/musk/perfumey scent with a slight amount of coconut. I couldn't really smell the peach they mention in the description, unless that's the sweet part.
The Sugarwitch is my favorite, it smells like lemon sugar cookies with a hint of orange. 
North South was interesting, it has a sort of green/woodsy smell like a pine forest (I guess that's the cypress) but with a sweetness to it, a little coconut and lemon but it also had a bitter astringent odor at first, that faded after a while when I had it on.

I may order some more samples from them as I'd really like to try the Clowncake and the 1965 also sounds like something I'd like. 

This describes what they are supposed to smell like: http://www.carnivalwaxstore.com/categories/Perfumes/The-Collection-of-Twelve/


----------



## Deadna

Got the large gothic shepards hook from BigLots for only $5.29 today with their 20% off sale. I don't know HOW they came up with that figure when the hook started out at $16.00...minus 30%...minus another 20% but I ain't complaining


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Windborn, like your scarabs. What did you carve them out of? 

Haunted Horror, that was wrapping paper? Worthy of framing! I'm sensitive to perfumes as well and avoid anything with perfumes in it otherwise would consider checking them out. Really like their overall theme. I'm going to try to remember using those graphic flourishes and embellishment though when doing my carnival signage. It really has a nice vintage look to it.

We stopped at Big Lots tonight and picked up more of the large pretzel jars for my Lab's specimen jars. Fortunately I like sourdough pretzels so not just buying them for the container. Only $3 each using my reward card during the Friends and Family 20% off sale.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found these at a flea market, they only had one brand of each of left or right but I bought a mismatched pair anyway, $2.00 for the pair, I'm going to use them for my leather face prop..


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, that really bites that you lost your stuff. glad you are finding cool stuff. the pumpkin is really good and scary looking
pumpkin pie, sorry your little monkey doesn't work. he'll still make a cool static prop
haunted, sounds interesting. cool labels. did you pull the labels off the bottles?
xx, those will work good for your leatherface


----------



## 22606

Windborn said:


> Didn't see a post to share what folks were making already, so....
> 
> We spent a rainy Saturday making scarabs!


They turned out well. Nice work.



HauntedHorror said:


> Inside the box they were wrapped in this neat paper wrapping:


The products themselves sound/look great, but that wrapping's design impresses me the most, HauntedHorror

Excellent scores, everybody.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

Garthgoyle said:


> Awesome monkey, sindy. It really does look realistic.
> 
> I really like the organ grinder's companion idea for the chimp, pumpkinpie. Maybe you could have it look like the person has been attacked by it, if you are intending to go a darker route


 Love both of those pieces-- perfectly traditional, indeed!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Stopped by my Dollar Tree today and got 4 bunches of the black flowers with the spiders, 4 of the 28" spider webs, and two skull door knockers!!


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I stopped by my Dollar Tree yesterday and bought 2 packages of creepy cloth, 2 lenticulars, and one of he spider webs.


----------



## 22606

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Stopped by my Dollar Tree today and got 4 bunches of the black flowers with the spiders...


Black flowers with spiders? Sounds like a new item to moi. If so, care to post pics? Please and thank you


----------



## joossa

Yes, can you guys please, please post pictures of the stuff you found at Dollar Tree? I want to see if they have new lenticulars. Thanks much!


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Yes please post pics...I'm excited now! lol


----------



## just_Tim

got this dude from buycostumes last week. I like it a lot,im not going to hang it though looks better on the table


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Just_Tim that's a really cool pumpkin!!


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, that is a cool pumpkin


----------



## 22606

Interesting pumpkin, just_Tim.


----------



## 22606

Garthgoyle said:


> Black flowers with spiders? Sounds like a new item to moi. If so, care to post pics? Please and thank you


Thank you for the wonderful picture of the new type of rose for this year, Garth Just being smart, so don't mind me










No tombstones out yet, but Dollar Tree had this, the creepy cloth, doorknockers, and rats.


----------



## RCIAG

Just received my order of 48 Halloween Pez to give out this year. I usually do just the Pez candies as part of my bag but this year since I can afford it I went with full size Halloween Pez.

Last year we barely had 30 kids & since this year Halloween is on a weekday again I'm not expecting more than that this year. I'll get some other stuff, not sure what yet, but I've always wanted to do the full size Pez & I can finally afford to do it.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> Just received my order of 48 Halloween Pez to give out this year. I usually do just the Pez candies as part of my bag but this year since I can afford it I went with full size Halloween Pez.


Nice of you. Are those new models? They look nothing like the ones that I am used to seeing each year.


----------



## marsham

What I found at Michaels today. Not much, but something.


----------



## Paint It Black

marsham, that's about what they had at our Michaels store (in CA) as well.


----------



## marsham

yeah, but it makes me happy to see 'something'


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Thanks for the Michaels photos marsham! 

Re the Dollar Tree lenticulars, I still haven't figured out how to post photos, but the lenticulars I bought at my DT appear to be the same ones they sold last year.


----------



## 22606

Nice to see some of the goodies from Michaels. I really like the white/black pumpkins with the owls and ravens atop them. Do the skulls at the bottom have light-up eyes, marsham? Thanks.


----------



## marsham

Garthgoyle, I didn't actually touch the skulls, but I'd guess they do not light up.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, i wouldn't have bought those flowers if i was you, they have spiders in them. 
rciag, i love pez dispensers, that is a nice tot gift. i would keep coming back just so i could have one of each
marsham, i want that good witch sign, and the creepy hand and spider next to them.
tarker, there is a tuitorial that tera has posted on how to post pics. but you might want to touch base with her, because the forum has changed and the tuitorial might be obsolete.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/terra.html


----------



## 22606

marsham said:


> Garthgoyle, I didn't actually touch the skulls, but I'd guess they do not light up.


Just large, shiny baubles in their sockets, huh? The light reflecting would probably _still_ be enough to keep me occupied for a bit... Thanks, marsham.



hallorenescene said:


> garth, i wouldn't have bought those flowers if i was you, they have spiders in them.


I was wondering where the bites came from


----------



## im the goddess

I love the bat and vampire ones. The kids will love them.


RCIAG said:


> Just received my order of 48 Halloween Pez to give out this year. I usually do just the Pez candies as part of my bag but this year since I can afford it I went with full size Halloween Pez.
> 
> Last year we barely had 30 kids & since this year Halloween is on a weekday again I'm not expecting more than that this year. I'll get some other stuff, not sure what yet, but I've always wanted to do the full size Pez & I can finally afford to do it.


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought a print of this from this Etsy shop, http://www.etsy.com/shop/wreckinbyrd. It's called Monster Bop. Gobby posted it in the Retro Halloweenish Art thread.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ Very cool print.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I found these at my DT this past weekend these tombstones are great  along with these cute little figurines.


----------



## 22606

Your print is hilarious, RCIAG.

Still no tombstones here. You must be one of the blessed ones, HalloweenTrick


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, cute print
trick, cute stuff too.


----------



## Deadna

Hubby picked this T-shirt up for me today while at Walmart.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture117980-walmart-tee.jpg


----------



## msgatorslayer

marsham said:


> What I found at Michaels today. Not much, but something.
> 
> View attachment 117746
> 
> View attachment 117747


Public service announcement **Don't forget about Michael's coupons. They even except e-coupons right from your smartphone.***


----------



## Haunted Nana

Wow Michaels have Halloween stuff out already I guess I need to go check it out. thanks marsham.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, cute tshirt. lol. well, don't they have those expresions down.


----------



## marsham

Haunted Nana, that's ALL they had. nothing else. I don't know if it's worth the trip!


----------



## 22606

Deadna said:


> Hubby picked this T-shirt up for me today while at Walmart.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture117980-walmart-tee.jpg


It's like the Spock shirt, only more fitting for here


----------



## LairMistress

I bought it about a week ago, but it came today! My ex husband trashed the majority of my JoL collection after the divorce, so I'm rebuilding bigger and better. I didn't have any ceramics like this one, but I liked it, and the price was right. Thanks again to Scott Messinger for suggesting it! It's from the "Wireless" website. It doesn't come with its own light, but I can pick one up at Dollar Tree...or put in a battery op tealite.


----------



## Haunted Nana

marsham said:


> Haunted Nana, that's ALL they had. nothing else. I don't know if it's worth the trip!


Thanks marsham. I can't wait until they start putting Halloweens stuff out I will be LQQKING SOON.


----------



## MissMandy

LairMistress said:


> View attachment 118097
> I bought it about a week ago, but it came today! My ex husband trashed the majority of my JoL collection after the divorce, so I'm rebuilding bigger and better. I didn't have any ceramics like this one, but I liked it, and the price was right. Thanks again to Scott Messinger for suggesting it! It's from the "Wireless" website. It doesn't come with its own light, but I can pick one up at Dollar Tree...or put in a battery op tealite.


That JoL is awesome! I've never seen one quite like that before. And sorry to hear about your ex trashing your collection  I'd put a curse on him or something lol


----------



## RCIAG

What is this Wireless site of which you speak? Linky please?


----------



## 22606

Your new jack is phenomenal, LairMistress. Sorry about your collection. I'm sure that you have thought of carving the ex's face and scooping out his innards... If not, well, I probably should have kept my mouth shut


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, that made me snort when i laughed. it was so funny. hey lair, think about it, and stick some pins in there too. and also, that is a wicked cool pumpkin. i love his teeth


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that made me snort when i laughed. it was so funny.


I'm glad that someone else finds my twisted streak humorous, and thanks for the compliment


----------



## Haunted Nana

Garthgoyle said:


> I'm glad that someone else finds my twisted streak humorous, and thanks for the compliment


I love twisted sense of humor too. and that was hilarious.Baaahhhhhahhahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## RCIAG

Found the Wireless site:

http://www.thewirelesscatalog.com/

Here's the link for that JOL:

http://www.thewirelesscatalog.com/cgi-bin/hazel.cgi?action=DETAIL&ITEM=VK9546

What's weird about that site is I searched on "Halloween" & the JOL didn't come up, just some jewelry & one other thing.


----------



## LairMistress

Yes, that was the best!! Sorry I wasn't around to give the link, but I'm glad that you found it. I did the same, couldn't find it under Halloween, but put in "jack" and there it was. I've been told that they usually have good Halloween items, so I'm keeping an eye out. This was the first time I'd heard of them, too. I'd say it shipped fairly quickly, and they put it in a huge box to keep it nice and safe. Now if *I* can keep from breaking it, I'll be good!

EDIT: I'll be darned, I clicked on the link just to refresh my memory on the dimensions, and it says that there's a battery op tealite included. I didn't see it in the package, but maybe that's what you see taped inside behind the right eye. I didn't have much time to inspect it closely, just looked for cracks (none!), snapped a quick pic, and put it in the garage to keep the kids from destroying it.


----------



## blackdogrdc




----------



## hallorenescene

blackdog, charlie browns gang....classic. i need to introduce my grandchildren to them.


----------



## msgatorslayer

My luck with garage sales has changed. I found a few things yesterday. 

A lady had a whole tub of baby dolls and clothing. I found a black, silky suit, which will be perfect for creating a vampire type creepy doll. 









A motion activated "Thriller" Frankenstein. I'm gonna take the head off and work with it. Changing it to a zombie face instead of Frank. 









I've been looking for a small, cheap lamp. One that I can dress up for Halloween with lace, skulls, etc. And I finally found one.









Also grabbed up a stacked pumpkin, and stuffed witch head. Couldn't beat the price! For a buck - I'll find something to do with them, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

msgator, i would love to see how you vamp up that shade. and i love the pumpkin stack and frankie just the way they are. you did score good.


----------



## Tannasgach

Great score! That black baby doll outfit is awesome for a vampire baby and I've never seen that Frankenstein before. Can't wait to see how you dress up the lamp.


----------



## 22606

Cute Charlie Brown and ghost, blackdogrdc.




Haunted Nana said:


> I love twisted sense of humor too. and that was hilarious.Baaahhhhhahhahahahahahahahaha.


Thank you, Haunted Nana



msgatorslayer said:


> A lady had a whole tub of baby dolls and clothing. I found a black, silky suit, which will be perfect for creating a vampire type creepy doll.
> 
> A motion activated "Thriller" Frankenstein. I'm gonna take the head off and work with it. Changing it to a zombie face instead of Frank.
> 
> Also grabbed up a stacked pumpkin, and stuffed witch head. Couldn't beat the price! For a buck - I'll find something to do with them, lol.


I could see the doll either being a vampire, like you said, or a creepy ventriloquist dummy.

The face is the best part of that Frankenstein, in my opinion. Are you just planning to repaint it or are you going with a totally different head?

The stacked pumpkins are pretty creepy. Nice find there.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I bought these a month ago at the Earthbound Trading Company in the mall (the place that used to sell hermit crabs). I'm atrociously late in posting, I know... They have a single snap on the wrist to close them, and are made of a thick leather-ish material that should hold up well. They were marked 9.99 each, but rang up at 4.99 each.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found this robe at a garage sale today for the unheard of price of $1.00...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Woah! I need to shop in your neighborhood! I've got some nice robes at Goodwill but still more expensive than that. Nice find. Is that you under there or a really lifelike prop?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Blackdogrdc, are those Peanuts and ghost from the Hallmark store?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Woah! I need to shop in your neighborhood! I've got some nice robes at Goodwill but still more expensive than that. Nice find. Is that you under there or a really lifelike prop?


Thanks GOS, yeah that me under there, robe feels good, just my size..


----------



## 22606

The bracelets are very interesting, CzarinaKatarina.

Nice robe, xxScorpion64xx, particularly for the price


----------



## Silver Spike

Good god, thats an amazing price for that robe! Congrats!


----------



## sindy

Found these 3 for $25 The lady was happy to see them gone. She didn't like them. They creeped her out. Just not sure what to do with them.


----------



## hallorenescene

czar, those are fabulous. and wow on the price
xxscorpion, robes are always useful, and you can't go wrong with that price
sindy, i love your dolls. i make cloth dolls and i know what time one puts into them. would love to know what you end up doing with them. they look pretty good sized, would they fit into childrens costumes?


----------



## RCIAG

Those things would totally be wearing my Ben Cooper/Collegeville costumes!!


----------



## sindy

The mother or teen is about 4 3/4 tall, the boy and girl are about 3 1/2 tall. They are filled with those styoform balls and seem to have a wire inside to bend them. That was fun trying to unbend them. They also have a hook on top of their heads and the back of the neck. I would like to figure out how old they are. I was thinking about a family of trick - treatrers, or hang them from a tree with cheesecloth as ghosts. Any ideas


----------



## BlueFrog

I can definitely envision those cloth dolls in children's masks and costumes. Great score! 

Not five minutes ago I won an eBay auction for a lot of prop children's bones used in the fireplace scenes in "The Haunting." Hard to believe I was the only bidder and I think I got a great deal. I have a child-sized viewing coffin prop - most of the lid is transparent - and can hardly wait to put them inside. Perfect for my Body Farm.


----------



## 22606

Great cloth-bodied mannequins, Sindy.

Very cool bone collection, BlueFrog.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, BlueFrog great find and cool background to it. Sounds like you have the perfect place for it too. Congrats on the ease of the auction as well. Must have caught people asleep in bed or something.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice bones and Congrats on winning the bid Bluefrog

Great find on those creepy dolls sindy...

Happy for all of us find cool stuff!!!!..when the dude said he wanted a dollar for the robe I gave it to him and hightailed to my car at breakneck speed, lol!


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the trick or treater idea. i don't think they are to old myself. with the wire armatures, they are very poseable. you can have fun with them.
garth, i think you may be right, they may be cloth body mannequins. 
blue frog, let sleeping dogs lie. that's how you got those bones. they were all snoozin and loozin. 
xxscorpion, lol. i'll bet you did hightail it outta there


----------



## sookie

My first score of the season today! I picked up creepy cloth, a skeleton door knocker, cat globe and pumpkin candy dish


----------



## hallorenescene

sookie, nice score. lots of good stuff


----------



## earthbound

*Rummage Sale Finds!*

Yesterday I went to a rummage sale I bought two vintage empire blow mold pumpkin pails. I also got 2 blow mold santas and a snowman. A set of 10 brass musical bell lights by Mr. Christmas. A light up happy holidays sign. Some Easter cut outs. A big snow globe with a nativity scene in it thats animated. Four plastic table top reindeer. A Mickey and Minnie picture frame. And a talking wreath made by gemmy that's brand new in the box. And a vintage glass tree that lights up with the multi colored lights bulit in it that sits on a light bulb. I got it all for $25.00  I know most of it's christmas items but I thought I would share my finds.


----------



## ChrisW

Found these 2 fine fellows at a yard sale this week-end.

This jaunty chap will compliment a skeletal bride wall hanger we have...










...and this little guy is my new best bud. Both my wife and I fell in love with him. He's made by Trendmasters, circa 1996. He's a bit yellow with age, but I tell myself that adds to the charm. What I am trying to figure out are the holes in his hand and candle holder. Was there something that stretched between them, or small ornaments that go there? If anyone knows I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

ChrisW said:


> ...and this little guy is my new best bud. Both my wife and I fell in love with him. He's made by Trendmasters, circa 1996. He's a bit yellow with age, but I tell myself that adds to the charm. What I am trying to figure out are the holes in his hand and candle holder. Was there something that stretched between them, or small ornaments that go there? If anyone knows I'd appreciate it!
> View attachment 118510


Very cool. Never seen one like that before. I really like its cartoony style.


----------



## hallorenescene

earthbound, you got some fabulous stuff. do you have pictures? i would love to see the stuff.
chris, the skeleton is very grand indeed, but that blow mold character got my vote too. i've never seen one like him either. he is so cheery and bright. i love him. i hope someone has some information on him.


----------



## pumpkinpie

...and this little guy is my new best bud. Both my wife and I fell in love with him. He's made by Trendmasters, circa 1996. He's a bit yellow with age, but I tell myself that adds to the charm. What I am trying to figure out are the holes in his hand and candle holder. Was there something that stretched between them, or small ornaments that go there? If anyone knows I'd appreciate it!
View attachment 118510
[/QUOTE]

Try Mr. Clean Erasers...Ive used them on a PVC Patio Table before, it suffered from heavy yellowing when I aquired it and the Erasers made it look like new...Just be careful around the painted areas (Id hate to see you erase away that cute little face


----------



## earthbound

I would love to post pictures, but I don't know if I can. I don't have home Internet. Do you know if there is a way to do it through the mobile app on iPhone?


----------



## ChrisW

hallorenescene said:


> earthbound, you got some fabulous stuff. do you have pictures? i would love to see the stuff.
> chris, the skeleton is very grand indeed, but that blow mold character got my vote too. i've never seen one like him either. he is so cheery and bright. i love him. i hope someone has some information on him.


He's actually made out of hard plastic, about 8" high.
Pumpkinpie, thanks for the suggestion, but I'm content to accept him just the way he is - like you said, I'd hate messing up his expression or finish.


----------



## Deadna

ChrisW said:


> Found these 2 fine fellows at a yard sale this week-end.
> 
> This jaunty chap will compliment a skeletal bride wall hanger we have...
> View attachment 118512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this little guy is my new best bud. Both my wife and I fell in love with him. He's made by Trendmasters, circa 1996. He's a bit yellow with age, but I tell myself that adds to the charm. What I am trying to figure out are the holes in his hand and candle holder. Was there something that stretched between them, or small ornaments that go there? If anyone knows I'd appreciate it!
> View attachment 118510


The ghost looks alot like a bat I have from that same line and the holes have suction cups in them to stick to a window.


----------



## ChrisW

Thanks Deadna - that makes sense, I can see putting him on a window sill facnig out (probably why he is so yellowed) and using the suction cups to keep him in place.


----------



## moonbaby345

Yesterday from Dollar Tree I got one of each of those cute ceramic owls.They are already sitting on my shelf.Couldn't put them away until oct.1st.3 bunches of the black roses with the spiders on them,one cement tombstone and one ghost waterglobe and a bag of moss.

Finally went to Michael's for the first time and I bought the glitter owl sitting on the pumpkin that say "Boo",the purple glitter Wicked sign with the crows on it,the skelton doll(wich was my favorite of everything I got and most expensive)and one of the big Hexes and Spells wooden box/chest.I'm glad I went when I did because they only had 2 of these left!I got a 40% of coupon for one regular priced item that I plan to use when I go back in 9 days.I want to get either a white owl with it or the skull with the purple jewel eyes.No big props yet.Just some foam haunted houses that you put together.Oh and I almost forgot,I also got one off the small wooden coffins that you can paint for .99 cents.I'll probably by that Skelton garland from DT if they bring them back this year and put one in it.


----------



## 22606

ChrisW, nice finds. I like the goofy look that the yellow ghost has going


----------



## MissMandy

moonbaby345 said:


> Yesterday from Dollar Tree I got one of each of those cute ceramic owls.They are already sitting on my shelf.Couldn't put them away until oct.1st.3 bunches of the black roses with the spiders on them,one cement tombstone and one ghost waterglobe and a bag of moss.


I got those same owls yesterday lol


----------



## witchy poo

Hopefully my pic uploaded not sure if I did it right. Any way found a mirror for a ghost mirror prop and 2 glass jars with corks for witch jars and 2 belts to cut up and use for spell books. All for less than $6.


----------



## emergencyfan

Anyone live near Birmingham? Too far for me to drive. :-(
http://bham.craigslist.org/bar/3150063338.html


----------



## Hollie H

I am a HUGE Ray Villafane fan. I was reading his Facebook page the other day and saw these!!! They are coming out this year. I NEED them. I also heard that Ray has a line of foam pumpkins coming out based on his carvings....I feel a new collection coming on. 









Instantly brings life to any pumpkin...real, fake carved or even blank! Just slap these artificial arms in, bend, pose and play! They are strong enough to grip and hold hundreds of simple household props. Ohhh, the possibilities. Candy, a baseball, Barbies, beer, smokes...you name it. You will definitely be able to stage some interesting and funny scenarios with these whether you are an artist or not. Coming Fall 2012! www.villafanestudios.com

And....if you want to try your hand at carving, he has pumpkin tattoos debuting. 










Some basic facts:
~150,000 pumpkin carving tattoos were printed in our very first print run! (Hopefully just the first of multiple print runs)
36 patterns
3 collections: Family, Classic and Ray Villafane inspired
Some of the best designs you have ever seen. I know. I am my own customer. I LOVE CARVING PUMPKINS AND HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR PATTERNS LIKE THESE AND A TRANSFER TECHNOLOGY LIKE THIS FOR MORE THAN 10 YEARS!
18 patterns will be sold as singles. No longer do you have to buy a whole book just for that one really great pattern.
Tattoos are 8" x 8"
Individual carving tattoos will be sold for $2-3
Party Packs of 12 tattoos will be sold for $12-15


----------



## stick

Love the look of the pumpkin vine hands.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love the vine hands...those are awesome


----------



## Hollie H

There are so many possibilities of things to do with them!! I hope and pray they are reasonably priced.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Very cool pumpkin vines. Look forward to seeing how much they'll be. I can just picture them coming out from a pile of funkins. They really look haunting terrifying actually. Like they are going to grab you. I had a pumpkin scarecrow a few years back and those hands would have look spectacular with him.


----------



## lisa48317

ChrisW said:


> Found these 2 fine fellows at a yard sale this week-end.
> 
> This jaunty chap will compliment a skeletal bride wall hanger we have...
> View attachment 118512


*OMG! He is adorable!!!!!*


----------



## Deadview

*New Find*

Out shopping at thrift stores and I found these for $10.00. They will look great on top of my columns along with my new entry-way to "Deadview Cemetery". The lights will be easy to hook up.


----------



## Kelloween

oh wow..i was just thinking ..I wanted to make a little pumpkin girl in a ratty vintage dress holding a pumpkin doll and I was trying to figure out how to make arms and those are perfect!! And love the lamps too!


----------



## Hollie H

Those lamps are sweet! Nice score.


----------



## RCIAG

I have totally been wondering for years why someone hasn't done pumpkin "tattoos" & now I can finally buy some!!! I've always thought that if you could just rub a transfer of the pattern on the pumpkin it'd be so much easier to cut out the pattern & now finally someone as come through for me!!! I am just beside myself about this!!


----------



## 22606

Great finds, witchy poo.

Those are nice lanterns, Deadview.

And I want those newfangled pumpkin arms, too...


----------



## BillyBones

Just got this Cemetery kit, tombstones and Mausoleum have to be glued and painted but the size is good for Lemax or Dept 56 Villages.


----------



## BlueFrog

Count me in on the lovefest for the "newfangled pumpkin arms"! Never would have found those on my own and they look so very useful :bwa hahaha:

Even though I'm all about incorporating antique and vintage items in my haunt, I decided to go with a more modern-style phrenology head for its extra creepy look. Overall I'm pleased with the appearance, it's just too bad the sculptor couldn't spell. If your mad scientist or crime scene haunt needs a phrenology head, check out my review on Amazon at the link above for more details.


----------



## 22606

Your cemetery kit is marvelous, Billy.

Cool head, BlueFrog. The lack of spelling accuracy part made me laugh


----------



## BlueFrog

Always happy to amuse, Garthgoyle  What I didn't say in the review because it probably varies from piece to piece is that the inking in the letters is inconsistent, but goshdarnit if they didn't put nice dark ink on the misspellings while having lighter or occasionally non-existent ink on the correct ones. The effect is to highlight the errors, thereby driving this former legal manuscript proofreader NUTS!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

The metal plaque that I had ordered from Bed Bath & Beyond arrived today:










Has wire on the back for hanging. (The ballpoint pen is there only for scale. The sign itself is approx. 2' long.)

Decided to place an order for the other metal 'Happy Halloween' plaque.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog, you know personally I like the Amazon face better than the Design Toscano version. Had to laugh about the spelling issue however.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchypoo, nice scores. i like the idea of using the belts for the spell books
emergencyfan, i wish i did. those are some awesome items
holly, those are very cool vine arms
deadview, you are right, they will be perfect
blue frog, that head will be perfect for all your lab setting
saruman, nice sign


----------



## Deadview

You got to get us some pictures of that when it is set up BillyBones. Never seen one like that !


----------



## msgatorslayer

Yesterday I bought a bag of small doll heads at the craft section in a thrift store. The price was $1.50 but when I paid, it was only .75 cents because it's "Christmas in July" and there is one santa head, lol. 

I don't know what I'm gonna do with them yet. They're the size of golf balls. But I'll find something.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Stopped at the local Dollar Tree and picked up some creepy cloth, in both black and gray. At U.S. Toy, bought a bag of pirate doubloons for a small project that I'll be working on soon. At Home Depot, some cheesecloth and a small bottle of rubber cement.


----------



## Dick45

Got these boys at my local flea market and Goodwill. Pretty good finds.

Paid $8 for this spooky wooden tiki head. It's hand carved and has real animal teeth in it.








Paid $4 for this 70s plaster candle sconce. Looks nice with a battery LED candle in it.


----------



## 22606

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> The metal plaque that I had ordered from Bed Bath & Beyond arrived today.


Nice plaque, Saruman.



msgatorslayer said:


> The price was $1.50 but when I paid, it was only .75 cents because it's "Christmas in July" and there is one santa head, lol.


That really had me laughing, msgatorslayer



Dick45 said:


> Got these boys at my local flea market and Goodwill. Pretty good finds.


Pretty good?! Those are freakin' awesome, Dick45


----------



## Kymmm

Dick45, I have those same sconces.. and a matching mirror.. But, I think mine are made to hold a skinny tapered candle. I like the look of the flameless candle on them! The tiki is very unusual.. nice find!


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree dick, nice finds, and that tiki head is very unique


----------



## msgatorslayer

Dick45 said:


> Got these boys at my local flea market and Goodwill. Pretty good finds.
> 
> Paid $8 for this spooky wooden tiki head. It's hand carved and has real animal teeth in it.
> View attachment 118797
> 
> 
> Paid $4 for this 70s plaster candle sconce. Looks nice with a battery LED candle in it.
> 
> View attachment 118798
> 
> View attachment 118799


Nice! I like them both. 

I've been stopping off at Goodwill and thrift stores every couple of days to see what they have. Just never know when the right item will be put on the shelf. A couple of clerks at TS have laughed when they ask if I'm looking for something particular and I say, "No, not really. Just, whatever catches my eye that can be motified into a Halloween decoration".

It's a Halloween thang!!


----------



## offmymeds

Ohh, I love that tiki head!


----------



## Hollie H

Nice score, Dick45!


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked up this potion bottle from Micheal's a few weeks ago. I think it will fit nicely with some of my other potion bottles in my witch display area.


----------



## Hollie H

Look what my honey bought me today!!! I am so in love with it. I am going to switch out the basket for something more Halloweenie.


----------



## MissMandy

That is freakin awesome, Hollie! Where on earth did he find that?


----------



## 22606

Cool potion bottle, Spinechiller.

Hollie, that skeletal dog is amazing


----------



## witchy46

I just got him today, I am soo excited!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Hollie H said:


> Look what my honey bought me today!!! I am so in love with it. I am join to switch out the basket for something more Halloweenie.


Wow Love it Hollie it is a perfet pet. Have you named it yet??LOL


----------



## Deadna

Got a 2 pack of flameless candles from Christmas Tree Shop that also come with a bug repellant diffuser inside. They were originally $14.99 marked down to $2.99. Batteries are included and you can use the candle in 3 different modes.


----------



## stick

Hollie H said:


> Look what my honey bought me today!!! I am so in love with it. I am join to switch out the basket for something more Halloweenie.


I love him and I got him and his master this summer. you can order him from "What on earth catalog" the dog listed " http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/cgi-bin/hazel.cgi?action=DETAIL&ITEM=CG2463 " the basket comes empty so you can add anything you like and the masters are http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/w...ome-Garden-Sculptures_CF2993G_ps_cti-2EC.html


----------



## hallorenescene

stick, hollie, that dog and the gnomes are awesome. have you seen the flamingo skele someone posted. you could have a whole flower bed of bones.
spine, i think that potion bottle is wonderful. i love the color
witchy, anyone would love him. i'm excited for you. of course, if he were mine, i would be even more excited than i am for you.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Hollie H said:


> Look what my honey bought me today!!! I am so in love with it. I am join to switch out the basket for something more Halloweenie.


Love the skeletal dog. He'd look great holding a lantern in his mouth.


----------



## Hollie H

Yes, hubby bought it from Whatonearthcatalog.com. They have a baby dragon skeleton too. No name yet. LOL! 
Hallowrenescene, I have those flamingos. They are in my backyard all year long. I love them!
Saruman, nice call on the lantern. 
Witchy, love your new score. Congrats!


----------



## sumrtym

Picked this up at Gordman's using a 20% off coupon today. Ended up $8 plus tax. It's about a hand high, not counting the straps, and metal.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Hollie H said:


> Look what my honey bought me today!!! I am so in love with it. I am going to switch out the basket for something more Halloweenie.


Oh, he's cute.  I have the skeleton gnome and the skelemingos. While I don't use them all year (don't want them getting sun-bleached or damaged), they are the first things out on October 1st.


----------



## sumrtym

Picked up one of the POSE-N-STAY skeletons at Costco. Flying off the shelf they are, and first day at my nearest location.


----------



## sumrtym

Hollie H said:


> Look what my honey bought me today!!! I am so in love with it. I am going to switch out the basket for something more Halloweenie.


I wonder how hard it would be to modify and put a jack-o-lantern pail in his mouth instead.....

I liked the dogs they had at Cracker Barrel last few years, but wish they weren't so dog focused....where's my Halloween witch kitty with a pumpkin hanging from her mouth instead?


----------



## 22606

Nice find, witchy46. I have liked that mad scientist from the first time that I saw him, and even more after catching him in action at the store

Excellent tote, sumrtym.


----------



## hallorenescene

sum, cute tote.


----------



## sumrtym

Must be my shopping day. 3rd item and post.








This isn't my picture, it's mystikgarden's, but I bought the exact same 3 today with 50% off coupons from Michael's. Ended up being $3.26. If I'd had time + one more cashier, I'd have the Frankenstein shaped one too. Never done vinyl doll type painting before, so we'll see how they come out. If anyone has design ideas or really cool pictures of already painted ones, please pass them my way.

BTW, while I was there, I did see the mini talking busts. Look like they move / talk / lighted eyes just like the larger versions. Think they were $40, so with a 50% coupon they would be $20. Only had about 3 I think at the store I stopped at, so if you want them, you might hit them up soon.


----------



## hallorenescene

sum, those are cute. i would love to see them after they get painted up


----------



## lisa48317

*sumrtym - those are adorable without even being painted!

I stopped at Garden Ridge last night- I didn't get to browse much, since the daughter was complaining (darn teenagers, anyway!). But I did get her approval to purchase the "pumpkin-pooping ghost". *


----------



## 22606

Those vinyl figures are neat, sumrtym. Be sure to post pictures of the painted versions

Lisa, I like the description of the ghost That blowmold is cute.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found these two bad boys at flea market today, they're about 2 1/2 feet tall, eyes light up, they have a suction cup but lids for battery compartment are missing, circa 1994...also found this lamp that I want to modify for down lighting, paid $2.00 for the lot


----------



## BlueFrog

My mother is the best Halloween picker ever. If she weren't related, I'd have to kidnap and hold her hostage. Check out the foam Freddy Krueger she bought for me with a nice fedora at an estate sale for $2 - and yes, she bought the blow mold too! I'm a bit baffled on Freddy's true identity and hope someone here can clue me in. My best guess is that he started with an outer latex shell that's gone now. The underlying foam is in great condition and quite detailed. I can hardly wait to paint him into a groundbreaker ghost or zombie of some kind.



lisa48317 said:


> * But I did get her approval to purchase the "pumpkin-pooping ghost". *


Thanks so much for ensuring I will never view that blow mold the same way again! :/


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, you have a very cool mom. 

And, I agree, we have seen some strange blowmold descriptions on the forum lately.


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked this skeleton up at Costco a few days ago. I think it will make a wonderful addition to my graveyard. Thanks again Spring Chicken for giving us the heads up on them


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, i love that pumpkin sitting ghost. he's chilly and just trying to warm up by sitting on a lit jackolantern. geesh guys. lol.
bluefrog, your mom rocks. those items are great. 
spine, your skelly is awesome
xxscorpion, those are very unique skelly's, i like them


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thank you Hallo..


----------



## Wolfbeard

Thanks to Spring Chicken's heads up, I was also able to pick up a few Costco skeletons.









Eric


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Dang wolfbeard, I'm so jealous, I called a Costco that just set up shop in a nearby town and asked about them and detected a tone of bewilderment...


----------



## Wolfbeard

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Dang wolfbeard, I'm so jealous, I called a Costco that just set up shop in a nearby town and asked about them and detected a tone of bewilderment...


I just checked the Costco website for the Pharr Texas Costco. They do not appear to have the skeletons in stock yet. If you go to the Costco website and click on what's new in the warehouse, you can pick your local store. Look under toys and seasonal. That's how I found they were finally in at my local costco store here in Connecticut. There is a great thread on this in the Props sub forum.

Eric.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Wolfbeard, will do..


----------



## sumrtym

Regarding the Costco skeletons, ours came in yesterday. I bought one, and went back today. They're down to 3 on the floor (maybe 1/2 the shipment in the back, or not, I did not ask). However, it seems like they are only making it 2-4 days total from when they hit the store till sold out.


----------



## 22606

Nice finds, everybody.




Wolfbeard said:


> Thanks to Spring Chicken's heads up, I was also able to pick up a few Costco skeletons.


Looks more to me like you depleted the store's entire supply


----------



## Ghost Host

I found these Halloween items at the Dollar Tree today!


----------



## witchy46

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice find, witchy46. I have liked that mad scientist from the first time that I saw him, and even more after catching him in action at the store
> 
> Excellent tote, sumrtym.


Thanks, I just got him, he is soo cool!!

sumrtym, I just got the pumpkin guy, I didn't know there were different ones, they are too cute!!


----------



## 22606

Ghost Host said:


> I found these Halloween items at the Dollar Tree today!
> 
> View attachment 119351


Same as what I have seen so far. It looks like the one vampire knocker is attempting to get away... or was he trying to go after you?


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked this up today at Micheal's. I'm always a fan on vintage looking Halloween decor, so I thought this was awesome. I feel like I have been posting alot on this thread lately but I guess it's that time of year again


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Dang wolfbeard, I'm so jealous, I called a Costco that just set up shop in a nearby town and asked about them and detected a tone of bewilderment...


Scorpion64, I've been tracking the shipments as they arrive in the stores and posting the status by State and city on that thread Wolfbeard mention in the Prop Section started by SpringChicken. Texas has not received any shipments yet so you haven't missed out. 

BTW once the shipment comes in to each store and sells out, that's it for getting them at Costco and at this price. The SKU will then reflect Discontinued on their system. The thread has a link to another place selling them at a bit more (for those who don't have access to Costco or find them sold out). Other places are selling the Pose-N-Stay skeleton but at anywhere from $67-100, so Costco is a really good deal.


----------



## 22606

That skull is interesting, Spinechiller, and it _definitely_ has a vintage look. Once RCIAG gets a look at it, you're going to want to hide it ASAP


----------



## stormygirl84

Didn't actually purchase anything, but I was thrilled to see that our local Michael's has a good chunk of their Halloween stuff out! I dragged my husband up and down those two aisles about 12 times, and we both ended up covered in purple glitter.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks for the heads up about Texas, GoS, I guess I should be "Johnny on the spot" and keep my ear close to the ground otherwise I go to plan B and try to get a Wally skelly...aways wanted a skelly and I'm determined to get one this year come hell or highwater....what is it with me and all these cliches?


----------



## HexMe

Yesterday I went to KMart and found this cool cherub for my cemetery. It was 9.99, but previously 19.99. I think it will look great.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hexme, I have a thing for cherubs, and the one you found is really nice. Will look great in your cemetery.

Oh no, Spinechiller, now I have something I want at Michaels. I really like the vintage look of that skull bucket.


----------



## LaBruja

*Yard sale finds*

Hit a yard sale at the farmer's market near me. Not much of anything, but one guy had a bunch of stuff, Like what booths used to look like when you went to a flea market.( I miss Silver Springs Speedway in PA) Anyway he did have some Halloween stuff, blow molds, mostly pumpkins/ToT pails. He had the owl. 15 bucks. I almost didn't get him.He isn't old ( 1993) but I rarely get out to shop so I did.Plus most of the owls are painted to look natural.He looks Halloween.The skelly is a pottery tea light holder. Same guy , $2.00. I THINK I remember the skelly from Joanne Fabrics a few years back?? I know I have seen him before..His arms are wired so they do move a little. Wire is getting rusty but I know I can rewire him when the time comes..
Excuse the mess..I ate breakfast, brought the horses in and left yesterday morning..cleaning can always wait


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from picking these up from a seller on CL. Never done a stone so looks like I'm going to now.
Also got like six of the round ones, they are thick enough ofor columns for a cemetary entrance
Paid $20 for the whole lot


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> ....what is it with me and all these cliches?


Just _very_ passionate about the skeleton The foam sheets were a great deal, xxScorpion64xx.

HexMe, that is a marvelous cherub statue. 

LaBruja, the owl and skeleton are both nice.


----------



## hallorenescene

hexme, i love that cherub too. i have a few angel/cherubs in my flower bed.
la, nice realistic owl
wow xx, stones and columns for sure. looks like a good challenge. hope you post your creations in the crafts thread


----------



## msgatorslayer

I found a 'family' frame for cheap that holds 6 pictures. I'm gonna age/creep it, and ad some old eerie photos to it.


----------



## Spinechiller

Paint It Black said:


> Hexme, I have a thing for cherubs, and the one you found is really nice. Will look great in your cemetery.
> 
> Oh no, Spinechiller, now I have something I want at Michaels. I really like the vintage look of that skull bucket.


They also have a black cat and a pumpkin version. I will try to get pics of those when I'm back this week.


----------



## Deadview

That will look great on top can't wait to see, looking forward to the next picture.


----------



## Halloween Scream

Total splurge last night! I can't remember who initially posted the Pottery Barn Halloween items online, but I'm in love with most of them. I bought the Skeleton Hand Drink Dispenser Holder: http://www.potterybarn.com/products/skeleton-hand-drink-dispenser-stand/ since I already planned to buy the glass drink dispenser to use for my baby showers (totally justified, right?). I've been wanting to do a "glowing punch bowl" effect for a while now, and I think this piece will make an incredible impact! I'll take a picture in person once it arrives.


----------



## sumrtym

Spinechiller said:


> They also have a black cat and a pumpkin version. I will try to get pics of those when I'm back this week.


Oh, please do. I'm a bit of a sucker for cats w/ pumpkins or in witch hats.

I bought some creepy cloth at Dollar Tree a couple days ago, and yesterday the gf and I stopped by Tuesday Morning. That "weakness" I mentioned raised it's head and I came home with this guy for $14.15 after tax.


----------



## hallorenescene

sum, that is cute. we had a big pumpkin one year, and we pushed our black cat in it to take a pic, he didn't like it one bit. he looked like that cat


----------



## 22606

Halloween Scream, great dispenser.

Sumrtym, very nice cat and pumpkin statue.


----------



## Guest

Stopped at Dollar Tree.They had an end kioske with Halloween items.The spiders ,creepy cloth,etc.Stopped at Goodwill and found skull sillohettes for the windows.Now to find room to put this stuff ! LOL>I kid you not ,the closet is packed full !!!!


----------



## Spookybella977

Halloween Scream, I also love the Skeleton Hand Drink Dispenser Holder!!! Pottery Barn has so many cool items!!! Can't wait to see your pics when you receive it!!!


----------



## tinafromidaho

I just ran over this morning and got one of the Costco skeletons


----------



## marsham

The Pottery Barn site was great. I could not resist the skull votive holders. I think those would really light up, the dark glass and the skull illuminated. They got me, I ordered one. Free Shipping. What the heck. They really have some neat stuff.


----------



## jdubbya

Just ordered this "Little Monster" prop from Halloween Asylum. He'll look great in our witch forest this year.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That's really neat jdubbya reminds me of the little gremlin critters.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

jdubbya said:


> Just ordered this "Little Monster" prop from Halloween Asylum. He'll look great in our witch forest this year.


He should look great with that big ugly toad you bought too!


----------



## jdubbya

Ghost of Spookie said:


> He should look great with that big ugly toad you bought too!


Oh yeah! They'll make quite the pair!


----------



## hallorenescene

jdub, that is an awesome creature. reminds me of the dark crystal witch.


----------



## 22606

That monster is so cool, jdubbya. I want a pet like that


----------



## witchy46

jdubbya said:


> Just ordered this "Little Monster" prop from Halloween Asylum. He'll look great in our witch forest this year.


He's sooo cute!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

Look what my Boss just brought me!!!


----------



## stick

Great boss there.


----------



## LadySherry

WOW!!! I like your boss.
I want to thank jdubb for posting his creature. I went to check out halloween asylum and found some stuff for myself. Love that site.


----------



## witchymom

i posted the story of how we came to get these in the off topic section earlier- but if there's any cigar lovers out there, one of our friends sent him a box of (among many other things) the 'little monsters' cigars, which are a halloween edition.....


----------



## 22606

Excellent gift, offmymeds. Your boss must be amazing. All I ever got was written up, talked down to, and yelled at... Trade gifts?

Haha. I like those, witchymom. What flavors are the cigars?


----------



## witchymom

Garthgoyle said:


> Haha. I like those, witchymom. What flavors are the cigars?


hubby hasnt tried them - he says prob somewhere between a natural and a maduro

he also got 3 full size drac, leatherface and wolfmans


----------



## 22606

witchymom said:


> hubby hasnt tried them - he says prob somewhere between a natural and a maduro
> 
> he also got 3 full size drac, leatherface and wolfmans


Thanks. You'll probably laugh when I say this (go right ahead), but I figured that maybe they would be pumpkin, apple, donut, and other 'harvest' types.


----------



## sumrtym

$9.99 a box, heavy little dudes, same size as the plastic ones at Dollar Tree in years past.

View attachment 119914


----------



## witchymom

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks. You'll probably laugh when I say this (go right ahead), but I figured that maybe they would be pumpkin, apple, donut, and other 'harvest' types.


i wouldnt but hubby prob would LOLOL


----------



## 22606

I like those skulls, sumrtym. Good buy for 20 per box... Ever thought of using them here and there in an egg carton to catch people offguard?


----------



## sumrtym

Garthgoyle said:


> I like those skulls, sumrtym. Good buy for 20 per box... Ever thought of using them here and there in an egg carton to catch people offguard?


LOL no, hadn't thought of that. Thought I'd make a few of these...


----------



## BlueFrog

Well wishes on my latest acquisitions would be appreciated. 

First is an early vintage embalming machine by C.M. Sorensen. This particular model is fairly common as these things go but I find them especially attractive. This is what it should look like. I've stalked them on eBay for a while but never found one remotely in my price range until last week. This one is literally in pieces, had poor photos, a comparatively high shipping price, and a less-than-encouraging seller description. However, if my eyes don't deceive me, all of the pieces are present and I have a couple of engineers and an electrician who, if not quite at my beck and call, are generally willing to help me repair weird stuff for less than retail. I figure if I've gotten myself into too big a project I can always part it out to recoup at least some of my costs since they're almost always offered for sale missing bits and pieces. 

The other object is... well ... it's a granite cross-shaped grave marker with a carved sacred heart symbol that originated in an area cemetery that was closed down about 20 years ago. Most of the graves were said to be 19thC. An acquintance's brother bought it during the demolition, after all the bodies had supposedly been removed so the grounds could be flooded to create a manmade lake. It's been sitting in the family's yard marking their pet cemetery ever since. The family matriarch decided last week that suddenly she can see the ghost of a man wandering their yard and night and that this apparition must be connected to the cross in some way. She was borderline hysterical and insisted that it be gotten rid of immediately.

The "best" part of this story is that after the family dug it out of the ground (it was so firmly stuck that they heard a popping noise when they removed it) and put it in my acquaintance's car, she went for a five minute drive and as soon as she pulled into the driveway, the radiator cap literally exploded. The family patriarch who was an auto mechanic for over 40 years said he'd never seen anything like it. A self-identified psychic met both of us at the transfer location, immediately developed goosebumps the size of golf balls, declared it to be "radiating dark energy" and practically begged me to have it blessed by a priest. 

So, I'm now the owner of a haunted cross. Personally I think the only way I'm in danger from it is if it falls and crushes me (only about 2' tall but weighs over 150 pounds) but we shall see!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

BlueFrog said:


> Well wishes on my latest acquisitions would be appreciated.
> 
> First is an early vintage embalming machine by C.M. Sorensen. This particular model is fairly common as these things go but I find them especially attractive. This is what it should look like. I've stalked them on eBay for a while but never found one remotely in my price range until last week. This one is literally in pieces, had poor photos, a comparatively high shipping price, and a less-than-encouraging seller description. However, if my eyes don't deceive me, all of the pieces are present and I have a couple of engineers and an electrician who, if not quite at my beck and call, are generally willing to help me repair weird stuff for less than retail. I figure if I've gotten myself into too big a project I can always part it out to recoup at least some of my costs since they're almost always offered for sale missing bits and pieces.
> 
> The other object is... well ... it's a granite cross-shaped grave marker with a carved sacred heart symbol that originated in an area cemetery that was closed down about 20 years ago. Most of the graves were said to be 19thC. An acquintance's brother bought it during the demolition, after all the bodies had supposedly been removed so the grounds could be flooded to create a manmade lake. It's been sitting in the family's yard marking their pet cemetery ever since. The family matriarch decided last week that suddenly she can see the ghost of a man wandering their yard and night and that this apparition must be connected to the cross in some way. She was borderline hysterical and insisted that it be gotten rid of immediately.
> 
> The "best" part of this story is that after the family dug it out of the ground (it was so firmly stuck that they heard a popping noise when they removed it) and put it in my acquaintance's car, she went for a five minute drive and as soon as she pulled into the driveway, the radiator cap literally exploded. The family patriarch who was an auto mechanic for over 40 years said he'd never seen anything like it. A self-identified psychic met both of us at the transfer location, immediately developed goosebumps the size of golf balls, declared it to be "radiating dark energy" and practically begged me to have it blessed by a priest.
> 
> So, I'm now the owner of a haunted cross. Personally I think the only way I'm in danger from it is if it falls and crushes me (only about 2' tall but weighs over 150 pounds) but we shall see!



*Just reading this made my heart pitter patter!!*


----------



## Growler

OMG, that is two awesome finds! Even if it doesn't work, just as a display would be fantastic. Wish I could find a cross with those type of properties. I would put it in my back yard under the trees and just sit at night and wait to see what happened. I'm becoming more of a skeptic as I get older and could use a good old scare.


----------



## BlueFrog

I don't need or even expect to get the embalming machine into working order, although it would be great if I could. Imagine the fun the ToTs could have draining red liquid from a container into one of the embalming bottles, then putting it back in. Hours of fun to be had by all! 

As far as the cross goes, I am the skeptic's skeptic but I _love_ a good ghost story. You can't go wrong with social history and dead people! One of my favorite tourist activities ever was going on a ghost tour of St. Augustine, FL. I have a few details that should be sufficient to find out more about the cemetery from which this came. The person who gave it to me believed that most of the deceased in that particular cemetery were works on the I&M Canal near the southside of Chicago. I'll bet that angle will provide some interesting and potentially gruesome information even if it turns out the cross is unrelated.


----------



## SonofJoker

BlueFrog said:


> Well wishes on my latest acquisitions would be appreciated.
> 
> First is an early vintage embalming machine by C.M. Sorensen. This particular model is fairly common as these things go but I find them especially attractive. This is what it should look like. I've stalked them on eBay for a while but never found one remotely in my price range until last week. This one is literally in pieces, had poor photos, a comparatively high shipping price, and a less-than-encouraging seller description. However, if my eyes don't deceive me, all of the pieces are present and I have a couple of engineers and an electrician who, if not quite at my beck and call, are generally willing to help me repair weird stuff for less than retail. I figure if I've gotten myself into too big a project I can always part it out to recoup at least some of my costs since they're almost always offered for sale missing bits and pieces.
> 
> The other object is... well ... it's a granite cross-shaped grave marker with a carved sacred heart symbol that originated in an area cemetery that was closed down about 20 years ago. Most of the graves were said to be 19thC. An acquintance's brother bought it during the demolition, after all the bodies had supposedly been removed so the grounds could be flooded to create a manmade lake. It's been sitting in the family's yard marking their pet cemetery ever since. The family matriarch decided last week that suddenly she can see the ghost of a man wandering their yard and night and that this apparition must be connected to the cross in some way. She was borderline hysterical and insisted that it be gotten rid of immediately.
> 
> The "best" part of this story is that after the family dug it out of the ground (it was so firmly stuck that they heard a popping noise when they removed it) and put it in my acquaintance's car, she went for a five minute drive and as soon as she pulled into the driveway, the radiator cap literally exploded. The family patriarch who was an auto mechanic for over 40 years said he'd never seen anything like it. A self-identified psychic met both of us at the transfer location, immediately developed goosebumps the size of golf balls, declared it to be "radiating dark energy" and practically begged me to have it blessed by a priest.
> 
> So, I'm now the owner of a haunted cross. Personally I think the only way I'm in danger from it is if it falls and crushes me (only about 2' tall but weighs over 150 pounds) but we shall see!


The vintage embalming machine sounds too cool. But that cross sounds so fantastic!


----------



## Growler

Even if you can't get that one working, you can use a fountain pump and some clear hose to run red food colored water through the jars and back out. Hide the pump and run the tubing through the apparatus so it looks like it's all connected. Put the bucket of blood under the table and put a table cloth over the table so you can't see it. I did this with an alien prop that I had draining red blood into a punch bowl. It was flavored vodka for peoples drinks.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Growler*, I like the way you think! That's a great idea. 

Since I'm the one always howling for pictures of people's finds, I figured it might be a good idea to share some of my own. The pump photos are straight off eBay since it hasn't arrived yet. 

If anyone has any thoughts on the sacred heart engraving and whether it reveals any information about the history of the object, please don't be shy!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh BlueFrog.....better you than me, darlin'. Best of luck with the stone lol! Keep us updated


----------



## Windborn

I hit Big Lots on the way home. Really like the skulls - neat sound effects and I have the perfect place to put them!


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> I don't need or even expect to get the embalming machine into working order, although it would be great if I could. Imagine the fun the ToTs could have draining red liquid from a container into one of the embalming bottles, then putting it back in. Hours of fun to be had by all!


Better yet, imagine the fun that could be had punishing anyone who attempted to damage your setup or egg your house... Nice scores, BlueFrog. The cross tombstone is beautifully done.

Windborn, I also have those skull pathway markers; they are great and you will have fun with them, I'm sure


----------



## witchymom

i bought something really cool on ebay.... but its for my VICTIM VICTIM so i can't say anything else about it LOLOL


----------



## just_Tim

I got this guy, yesterday actually lol, but I am very pleased with him.


----------



## just_Tim

also got this lil guy today


----------



## 22606

Both are wicked cool, just_Tim. The dog is flat-out amazing in its realism.


----------



## just_Tim

Garthgoyle said:


> Both are wicked cool, just_Tim, but the dog is amazing.


thanks ! yeah I was really happy with the size of him the camera doesnt show it to great but he is really big. about 43 inches long i was like wow lol. Got him online @ Halloweenmart


----------



## 22606

just_Tim said:


> thanks ! yeah I was really happy with the size of him the camera doesnt show it to great but he is really big. about 43 inches long i was like wow lol.


You're welcome. Yowza!! That is bigger than some _real_ dogs


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I don't know if this counts but I just now "bought" Hallowindow I and II..can't wait to try them out when they get here in 15 days..


----------



## Deadna

Got these lanterns at BigLots clearanced. The small one was $4 and the big one was $4.50 because someone had ripped the solar wire out. I plan on putting one of my bigger auto candles in it anyway. The shepards hook was found there a couple weeks ago for $5

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture120143-biglots-clearance.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

off my meds, seriously? your boss rocks
witcymom, now if they came in bubblegum, they'd be right up my alley. still, they're pretty cool.
sum, that will be kicking cool.
nice finds blue frog. well, if we don't hear from you, it was nice.....just joking. not saying the rest, i don't want to totally jinx you.
wow blue frog, that's a beautiful cross. it's a shame it didn't get relocated with the body. seems it should have. sad.
windborn, cool skulls. so where is the perfect place to put them?
witchymom, you are a tease.
just tim, i can see why you are pleased with him, he is awesome. both are awesome


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

hallorenescene said:


> off my meds, seriously? your boss rocks
> witcymom, now if they came in bubblegum, they'd be right up my alley. still, they're pretty cool.



I agree, cool boss!!!!


----------



## sumrtym

If you look in this picture by Shellyfish (ignore the skeleton lol)....

http://shellyfish.smugmug.com/Other/Halloween-Merchandise-2012/i-DWLFQbz/0/X3/smugshot2573948-X3.jpg

Look at the pumpkins on the lower shelf. I bought one like the dark blue. It looks like mercury glass, but like the owls like them, it's really plastic. The pumpkins take 3 AAA batteries and have a flickering LED inside of them. I'm happy with how the blue one looks. Other colors seen are bright purple, aqua (photo), orange (photo), silver, bright green. I think you can see the silver one in that photo two shelves up behind stuff, including those owls that light up (the owls use a coin-style battery).

Light-up mercury glass style plastic pumpkins are $12.99.


----------



## Growler

Made my big buy today. I ordered 48 wiffle balls off ebay.  Now I just need to scrape up the money for the lights so I can start on my glowing coals for my witches.


----------



## 22606

Growler said:


> Made my big buy today. I ordered 48 wiffle balls off ebay.


Ah, the Devil's playground Over the years, I have spent more money there than I have made 

Is this cauldron along the lines of what you are planning to do, Growler? I would love to see pictures when you are finished.


----------



## moonbaby345

With my 40% ofrf coupon,I bought the talking busts from Michael's.They still had a lot left.From Dollar Tree I got 2 of the 3D candlabras and the tree and the vampire shelf sitter.Went for the new tombstones that they now have up on their website but they still only had the ones from last year


----------



## pinkie1205

At a yardsale I got a Halloween table cloth, a pumpkin lamp and some pumpkin garland for $1! 

I really want to decorate my apartment some how but I don't know what I'm going to do with all the stuff that is already in here! It drives me nuts.


----------



## pinkie1205

My boneys, and my yardsale junk


----------



## witchymom

i had to have this..... http://www.orientaltrading.com/here...-sign-a2-93_801.fltr?prodCatId=388626&tabId=7


----------



## Deadview

How much were the talking busts at your Michael's store. I printed up my coupon for 50% off and was going to use it this week. I know their not cheap.


----------



## witchymom

Deadview said:


> How much were the talking busts at your Michael's store. I printed up my coupon for 50% off and was going to use it this week. I know their not cheap.


hmmmmm i want to say $40? not 100% on that though


----------



## Deadview

Thanks for the info. can't wait to go and spend the wifes money.


----------



## witchymom

lolololol


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

The other metal sign that I had ordered from Bed Bath & Beyond arrived today:


----------



## hallorenescene

pinkie, nice garage sale stuff
saruman, cool sign
witchy, that sign is adorable


----------



## 22606

Moonbaby345, I haven't seen them in person yet, but the busts look great from the pictures that I have seen here (and based on eyeing up last year's full-sized ones, which I liked a lot). Excellent choice, I'm sure

Nice finds there, pinkie1205.

Witchymom, fitting

Saruman, awesome-looking sign.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

hallorenescene said:


> saruman, cool sign





Garthgoyle said:


> Saruman, awesome-looking sign.


Thanks. It should look good above my fireplace mantel this season.


----------



## Zombiesmash

just_Tim, that werewolf is most likely going to be my first Zombie Baby. When Spirit first posted it I knew I was going to have to buy it. I've never liked zombie babies before, so good job Spirit, you got me.  I'll be waiting till the local store opens to get it though so I can use the coupon they put out every year. I'm thinking I'll end up getting him, a couple of the zombie flamingos and the zombie gnome.


----------



## moonbaby345

witchymom said:


> hmmmmm i want to say $40? not 100% on that though


Yup,they were $40.00


----------



## sindy

You dont need wiffle balls. Just make a cheap wooden frame, chicken wire, I used the onion bag netting(which was red) stretched over the chicken wire so the great stuff was something to stick to. It's how i made mine.






just a idea, which is cheaper. good luck on the glowing coals.


----------



## 22606

That looks great, sindy. Nice work.


----------



## thunderer

Went to the local Goodwill yesterday and ended up scoring a 48" animated Doe, you know, the moving yard decoration for Christmas, for only $8.00. It did have the motor with it. Got home and plugged it up, motor works like a champ. Seems to be a heavy duty kind of motor too. I tried to push against the arm on it while it was spinning and it didn't seem to bog down at all.
I also scored some clothes and boots for my pirate Helmsman and 1st mate. Just need to weather them a bit and I'll be good to go.


----------



## moony_1

I bought some pirate rubber ducks for the baby TOTs from OTC yesterday, some dum dums (never had them and hubs loves suckers so we thought we would try some out!), some pirate rings and stickers as booty bag filler, and some cheap torches from OTC as well....ijust read the reviews though, and they seem liek they will be a disappointment haha...oh well, at 3.75 each you can't expect much!


----------



## osenator

Doto got me 2 Cosco skelly! They are amazing!


----------



## jenscats5

sindy said:


> You dont need wiffle balls. Just make a cheap wooden frame, chicken wire, I used the onion bag netting(which was red) stretched over the chicken wire so the great stuff was something to stick to. It's how i made mine.
> View attachment 120359
> just a idea, which is cheaper. good luck on the glowing coals.


Looks awesome!! Love how easy your description is as well....


----------



## JLWII2000

I got these three items at 20% off and free shipping. I'm psyched! Can't wait to see them.

http://www.grandinroad.com/morphing-halloween-pumpkin/374030?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0 

http://www.grandinroad.com/new-giant-gatekeeper/454558?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0 

http://www.grandinroad.com/new-face...454547?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0


----------



## BlueFrog

I took advantage of Design Toscano's free shipping offer to buy a couple of their wooden wands with the entertainingly pretentious name and over-the-top ad copy. I saw these at the warehouse sale and thought they were surprisingly nice but didn't think I had a use for them. Wasn't until a couple of days later that I realized they'd make fantastic vampire stakes, especially for a display I'm planning to make once the heat breaks. Between buying two and the free shipping, I didn't pay much more than if I'd gotten them at the warehouse sale so I don't feel too bad about not recognizing their potential sooner.


----------



## hallorenescene

sindy, nice job on the fire and the witch. she looks ever so clever just hovering above that stew pot.
nice scores thunder and moony
senator, you are lucky as always
jlw, you got some rip reaping awesome props. if you ever tire of that reaper and are looking to do a good deed for some sweet fellow haunter, well, my name is in the hat, okay?


----------



## BlueFrog

Quick update on my embalming machine purchase. My heart sank when I saw how... ill-advised... the seller's packing job was - a packing job for which I paid something like $34 over the actual cost of shipping. Fortunately these old machines are built to last and I don't think anything is broken that didn't start that way. I did have a bit of a start when I pulled out a ziploc baggie from the bottom of the box that was full of shards, but fortunately they turned out to be the shattered remains of the rubber coatings on the hoses. I had hoped there would be enough left of the struts to cast molds from but given what was left, I think it will be easier just to make entirely new ones that may not be period accurate but will hopefully (cross fingers, toes, and tails!) be functional. 

Turns out the layout of these things changed over time so finding good close-ups of an exact duplicate has been a little harder than I expected but overall, I'm feeling pretty good about this purchase. Aside from the struts, it looks like people have paid a lot more for pumps that are missing more than mine is. (<--- Please remind me I said that when I find how difficult it will be to rebuild those pieces. "Other than that, Mrs. Lincoln, how was the play?") After spinning the gears and listening to the deeply creepy gurgling noises it makes while in operation, I'm really hoping to get it into working condition because listening to it should freak the hell out of the ToTs!


----------



## 22606

Nice scores, everyone.

Good luck getting the embalming machine functional, BlueFrog. I would love to see the expressions on people's faces (and I _know_ that I am not alone), so be sure to film some ToTers if you do manage to


----------



## IowaGuy

Just pre-ordered "Death Row" animation from Spirit!


----------



## kingcoop80

went to Big Lot's with the wifey today and she insisted that we buy these shelf's and make a "Fall wall" I was hesitant at first buy now I really am diggin it !!


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse

Today our Haunted house bought a knife (since ours was stolen/lost), a chrome mask, and a Bloody cloth from Buy Costumes (i had a coupon that was doomed to expire!). Today I also bought some 10ft PVC pipes from Home Depot (we are testing out our Halloween stuff tomoro). Next on my wishilist is a black full body suit from Spirit! 
Happy Hauntings
Janna


----------



## sumrtym

Candelabra, gloss black, probably resin but pretty heavy. $12.99 plus tax.


----------



## 22606

The wall's setup looks great, kingcoop80.

JNL, sorry about the missing knife, but I'm glad that it was something replaceable, at least. Sounds like you got quite a bit in addition. I know what you mean; can't let those coupons go to waste... 




sumrtym said:


> Candelabra, gloss black, probably resin but pretty heavy. $12.99 plus tax.


*Drools* Love it. Where, please?


----------



## sumrtym

Garthgoyle said:


> *Drools* Love it. Where, please?


HomeGoods, last one at my store I'm afraid.

I'll re-iterate, trying to grab things at HomeGoods is almost impossible to get what you want unless you live at the store. I'll bet there were 2 of these today, only put out today, since it usually seems to be at least groups of 2 on an item (usually the nicest items). I'm fully willing to grab something for someone and ship at cost and hope I could find others willing to do the same when we see something we want. 

I'm kind of thinking maybe I should start a thread on that, the official HomeGoods Please Grab Me If You See Me thread. Can always return an item if you grab for someone and they find before they pay you / you ship. I did that last year for another forum member who found the item before shipping.

Shipping can be high, but the gas to check all the time plus chance of missing what you really want will end up higher, again, from experience.


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> HomeGoods, last one at my store I'm afraid.


Thanks, sumrtym. There are a few around here, so I will have to make it a point to get to them shortly. Between the skulls and filigree, I _need_ that (well, no, but...)

I like your idea, so feel free to start that thread. Please and thank you.


----------



## sumrtym

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, sumrtym. There are a few around here, so I will have to make it a point to get to them shortly. Between the skulls and filigree, I _need_ that (well, no, but...)
> 
> I like your idea, so feel free to start that thread. Please and thank you.


Take pictures when you go for the other HomeGoods thread. Only way people can see the items to look for. I'm assuming MOST besides me have camera phones. I get a bit obvious taking photos with my camera so only do it when they aren't super busy / putting out stuff when there.


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> Take pictures when you go for the other HomeGoods thread. Only way people can see the items to look for. I'm assuming MOST besides me have camera phones. I get a bit obvious taking photos with my camera so only do it when they aren't super busy / putting out stuff when there.


I don't have any kind of cell phone at the moment, so taking pics when at stores isn't exactly possible I will, however, use my 'mind like a steel trap'rolleyes and do my best to remember what all they have when I go


----------



## 22606

Hemlock (small version), from Design Toscano, arrived this afternoon. That was some freaky fast shipping... Mind, I am not complaining


----------



## icemanfred

hemlock is cool. how big is he?
he would make cool bookends


----------



## 22606

Thanks, icemanfred. He is 7 inches tall (and just shy of $20). I like your bookend idea.


----------



## earthbound

*Blow mold finds!*

I know they are for Christmas but had to share them!  I got the bigger Santa and Snowman for $8 and the smaller ones for $5 such a great deal!


----------



## Guest

earthbound, that is a great deal!

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/fam...ing+Soap+-_-New+Arrivals&cp=12587004.12587274

Fall and HALLOWEEN hand soaps from BBW- 5 for 15!


----------



## Paint It Black

earthbound, looks like you were in blowmold city!


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> Fall and HALLOWEEN hand soaps from BBW- 5 for 15!


Why would anyone pay the $5 for one?! Many sound like they would be nice-smelling and/or _very_ interesting.



Paint It Black said:


> earthbound, looks like you were in blowmold city!


Yes, but great finds (even if one does resemble a koala)


----------



## creepycrawl

here are some things that came in the mail from me off of etsy today, i am a very happy ghoul! 
















devil linen, cat & jack cake topper, halloween button, beistle ghost garland


----------



## creepycrawl

osenator said:


> View attachment 120407
> 
> 
> Doto got me 2 Cosco skelly! They are amazing!


that skeleton is great! i want one. although, i don't think my cat would be too pleased...


----------



## just_Tim

got these @ big lots today.


----------



## just_Tim

and these from big lots


----------



## just_Tim

and also this


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, to bad it came in an unexpected way, but i bet it will still be quite frightening.
king, i'm digging it too
jnl, good luck on your purchases
sum, that is one boney cool candle holder
garth, you always find the coolest gargoyles, that one is real fine
haha, looks like earthbound is like gris, so excited he has to post Chritmas in the halloween thread. well, i for one love to see them. you got some nice molds and real descent prices. i would love to score the santa to the far left. out of curiosity, because i gotta know, are all those other blow molds yours?
hollow, pretty nice posts.
creepy, you got some cute stuff.
tim, cool stuff. those skeely heads are awesome. now let the guy in shackles go.


----------



## earthbound

hallorenescene said:


> bluefrog, to bad it came in an unexpected way, but i bet it will still be quite frightening.
> king, i'm digging it too
> jnl, good luck on your purchases
> sum, that is one boney cool candle holder
> garth, you always find the coolest gargoyles, that one is real fine
> haha, looks like earthbound is like gris, so excited he has to post Chritmas in the halloween thread. well, i for one love to see them. you got some nice molds and real descent prices. i would love to score the santa to the far left. out of curiosity, because i gotta know, are all those other blow molds yours?
> hollow, pretty nice posts.
> creepy, you got some cute stuff.
> tim, cool stuff. those skeely heads are awesome. now let the guy in shackles go.



Yeah their all mine! I have a lot more in the attic.


----------



## 22606

Those are nice, creepycrawl. 

Your owl is hilarious, just_Tim I didn't notice that when I went. The 'Grim twins' are cool (and amusing to play with); they even wound up getting a little girl going around the store singing, "I'm your boogeyman..." I like the stretched-jaw skulls, too.


----------



## witchy46

hollow said:


> earthbound, that is a great deal!
> 
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/fam...ing+Soap+-_-New+Arrivals&cp=12587004.12587274
> 
> Fall and HALLOWEEN hand soaps from BBW- 5 for 15!


I love the Halloween soaps!! Thanks!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Heads up DT in my area put out severed hands and feet today


----------



## boobear

I ordered this from Kirkland's today online. I'd been wanting it ever since I saw it years ago at Pier1 but there it was $80.00. At Kirkland's it's only $30.00!


----------



## marsham

I ordered a few Spooky Town items from ehobbytools.com They have such a better selection than Michaels and you don't have to play the coupon game. The shipping charge is reasonable and with today's gas prices, I must be saving by not driving to Michaels every few days. Now, on to Party City web site to see what they have. Free shipping!


----------



## 22606

That is a really unique pumpkin, boobear. Good buy, too

Nice job finding them reasonably priced, marsham. Don't entice me with yet more free shipping, _please_... My budget is nearly shot as it is, and the month is only beginning Wait until next month, then you can post that they've got that offer again


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, picked this up yesterday, and I'm borrowing Pumpkinrot's picture so I don't have to take a much worse one. HomeGoods, $14.99.


----------



## hallorenescene

earthbound, why do you have a lot in the attic?
boobear, it looks pretty. how big is it?
sum, i likey that garland.


----------



## hallorenescene

never mind earthbound, i just got unlazy and went back and refreshed my memory. you have some seriously cool blow molds. do you have halloween ones too?


----------



## nhh

I made a stop at Hobby Lobby today and they had the last items for their summer clearance. Two heavy solid metal shepards hooks, over 6 ft tall with two curves for hanging stuff, 90% off. Originally 34.99. They will be an awesome addition to my yard.


----------



## blueczarina

I haven't bought too many new things for this year yet, but I got this cool bat lantern from Pottery Barn. Its has a pretty good size and is quite well made.


----------



## earthbound

hallorenescene said:


> never mind earthbound, i just got unlazy and went back and refreshed my memory. you have some seriously cool blow molds. do you have halloween ones too?


Yes I do I'll have to post pics when I put them out!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Stopped by my local Dollar Tree today and got 5 peices of bloody cloth , 2 skeletons,to foam signs, 2 bags of severed EYES and 2 bags of severed EARS!

They had half a gondola and 2 endcaps full of Halloween items!!


----------



## Kelloween

I went by ours, all they had was spiders and creepy cloth..and Walgreens had nothing, they said would be 2 weeks..damn small town!


----------



## 22606

Very interesting garland, sumrtym. 

That bat lantern is really cool, blueczarina.

Spooky_Girl1980, you make it sound like you hit the jackpot It's cool that they have so much out at yours already.


----------



## marsham

I love that bat lantern. Nice find.
My small order from Design Toscano came today, in record time. 2 small witch figurines. One had her hand broken off. Bummer, but I called them right up and they're sending out another and told me to trash the broken one. Nice, gotta love a company like that!


----------



## Ravenous222

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Stopped by my local Dollar Tree today and got 5 peices of bloody cloth , 2 skeletons,to foam signs, 2 bags of severed EYES and 2 bags of severed EARS!
> 
> They had half a gondola and 2 endcaps full of Halloween items!!


I bought a lot of the same stuff from our local dollar tree. I passed on the bloody cloth though, because instead of red dye the "blood" was pink :/


----------



## Onewish1

we bought these off the dollar tree website & had them shipped to the store... 4 cases of the pumpkins & 1 case of roses with spiders.. we love those little pumpkins .. carve them up and put them in our fence rails made from pvc.. they fit just perfectly too


----------



## creepycrawl

new blow mold!


----------



## earthbound

Picked these up today for $15  The collection keeps growing!


----------



## Onewish1

love the ghost one!!


----------



## madmangt

just_Tim said:


> and also this
> View attachment 120738


Ohhhh I like those. They came from big lots? Do they light up in their mouth and eyes? I may have found my perfect fence toppers!


----------



## earthbound

creepycrawl said:


> new blow mold!


Oh I love that my Grandma has one like that. Takes me back to when I was a kid. I have been trying for years to get her to let me have it. ;-)


----------



## moonbaby345

Ravenous222 said:


> I bought a lot of the same stuff from our local dollar tree. I passed on the bloody cloth though, because instead of red dye the "blood" was pink :/


I passed on the bloody cloth too for the same reason.


----------



## hallorenescene

earthbound, please do that. i love blow molds. 
nhh, i'm going to have to check out my hobby lobby, i could use some shepards hooks.
blue, i'm batty over that bat. very cool.
creepy crawl, i've never seen one like that before. i've seen similar. i love it.


----------



## 22606

How are those pumpkins, Onewish1? They seemed too small (and hard) to me last year to be good for carving anything even remotely intricate into. I'm possibly just too darned fussy, though...

Nice blowmolds, creepycrawl and earthbound.


----------



## boobear

hallorenescene said:


> earthbound, why do you have a lot in the attic?
> boobear, it looks pretty. how big is it?
> sum, i likey that garland.


15 inches high and 14 inches around.
The only thing I'm missing is that at Pier 1 it also had a wire stand that was available with it, but still, I can't complain getting it alone at a much better price.


----------



## Onewish1

Garthgoyle said:


> How are those pumpkins, Onewish1? They seemed too small (and hard) to me last year to be good for carving anything even remotely intricate into. I'm possibly just too darned fussy, though...
> 
> Nice blowmolds, creepycrawl and earthbound.


they are small.. but I used a hot knife to carve them.. not going to get a freddy face carved in them but they fit in our pvc fence perfectly.. we are going to add them along the whole fence.. here is a couple from last year


----------



## hallorenescene

onewish, your fence will look smashing with those pumpkins


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Went to the Yankee Candle shop armed with coupons. I picked up the limited Halloween candle, the Pumpkin Patch candle, a pair of candy corn votives, a bunch of the apple pumpkin votives which were buy one half off, the Boney Bunch play dead candle holder, the stand of 3 hanging pumpkin lanterns, the LED candle (which looks really cool in the dark). I had to go back to exchange an item and I used the same $20 coupon off $45 purchase. That's it for Yankee Candle for a while, but everything I got was on sale.


----------



## lisa48317

Paul Melniczek said:


> Went to the Yankee Candle shop armed with coupons. I picked up the limited Halloween candle, the Pumpkin Patch candle, a pair of candy corn votives, a bunch of the apple pumpkin votives which were buy one half off, the Boney Bunch play dead candle holder, the stand of 3 hanging pumpkin lanterns, the LED candle (which looks really cool in the dark). I had to go back to exchange an item and I used the same $20 coupon off $45 purchase. That's it for Yankee Candle for a while, but everything I got was on sale.


I really like the apple pumpkin candles! very nice!! I used my coupon and got the hearse, play dead dog and the cat. 

earthbound - how do you manage to score blowmolds like that? Some of yous on this forum are magical!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Onewish1 said:


> they are small.. but I used a hot knife to carve them.. not going to get a freddy face carved in them but they fit in our pvc fence perfectly.. we are going to add them along the whole fence.. here is a couple from last year
> View attachment 121156
> View attachment 121157



You carved those from those tiny pumpkins from Dollar Tree?!! Wow, they came out great. I agree your fence will look great with them along the length of it.

What kind of lighting did you put inside? It looks like something is in there but can't make it out.


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

Great job, onewish!!


----------



## 22606

Onewish1 said:


> they are small.. but I used a hot knife to carve them.. not going to get a freddy face carved in them but they fit in our pvc fence perfectly..


Heck, those still look pretty impressive to me. Nice job on the carvings.


----------



## Onewish1

Thanks I will admit Randy does a better job than I do.. LOL


----------



## Onewish1

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You carved those from those tiny pumpkins from Dollar Tree?!! Wow, they came out great. I agree your fence will look great with them along the length of it.
> 
> What kind of lighting did you put inside? It looks like something is in there but can't make it out.


it was just temporary in there.. that was a balloon light from windy city... we used a battery led string when we put them outside.. Realized that was a waste of time.. I think we are going to put a hole in back and use a wide angle string this year.. might hook em in sections to the LOR


----------



## Shadowbat

Had a 40% off Michaels coupon, and they finally put out those faux books with the skull on top, so I picked that up.


----------



## earthbound

lisa48317 said:


> Paul Melniczek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the Yankee Candle shop armed with coupons. I picked up the limited Halloween candle, the Pumpkin Patch candle, a pair of candy corn votives, a bunch of the apple pumpkin votives which were buy one half off, the Boney Bunch play dead candle holder, the stand of 3 hanging pumpkin lanterns, the LED candle (which looks really cool in the dark). I had to go back to exchange an item and I used the same $20 coupon off $45 purchase. That's it for Yankee Candle for a while, but everything I got was on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the apple pumpkin candles! very nice!! I used my coupon and got the hearse, play dead dog and the cat.
> 
> earthbound - how do you manage to score blowmolds like that? Some of yous on this forum are magical!!!!
Click to expand...

Thankyou! I search Craigslist and yard sales and some I find in stores. I love blow molds they will last you forever!


----------



## osenator

I did give my wife a heart attack, when she saw the snake in the pool. I wished I taped it, it would have made me win 10,000$ on America's funniest video!


----------



## 22606

Slimer statue/figure that I ordered from Oriental Trading Company. It is around 10 inches tall, so pretty nicely sized for the cost ($30). The base is the heaviest part... and it is a whopper


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Garth, I love slimer! Thats really cool! Does it light up?


----------



## 22606

Thanks, HalloweenTrick. So do I No, he's just semitransparent. Would be cool if he had, though


----------



## Onewish1

loving slimer!!!


----------



## 22606

Thank you, Onewish1 When I saw him for that price, I _had_ to get him, since most places are charging much more or already sold out. He also included a DVD of the making of the original Slimer from the film.


----------



## sambone

Cool slimer!


----------



## 22606

Thanks, sambone. I'm sure that the reason Slimer is grinning is due to all of the attention being lavished


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, this is for the last TWO days and I admit, I went a bit overboard. I did that last year too and ended up deciding later what I wanted to keep / return. Better to have and decide than regret later....

Here's the haul from the last 2 days:









A better view of the bright coloring on the large pumpkin. It has a large opening in the back, plus stem is open, so can use a LARGE candle or candle on pedestal to light up the open leaf pattern on the front.









And a closer pic with flash of my creepy little spider guy that I think fled Tim Burton's house....


----------



## hallorenescene

nice grabs osenator. oh,your poor wife.
garth, i love slimer too. that was a fun movier
sum, nice items and smart move


----------



## Onewish1

neat pumpkin!!


----------



## IowaGuy

"Where is that sound coming from?"

Muahahahaha 

Rock Speakers, I literally bought then just now! Whose got two thumbs and is now a happier Haunter? THIS GUY!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Symrtym, that spider is cool and kind of creepy. Would make a great paper weight during the year but I could see it in a mad lab with other robotic kind of items at Halloween. So far the owl is my _favorite_ item at HomeGoods this year. How are you going to use the little pumpkin set? I've seen things like that used as place cards or as little signs labeling food items on a buffet or cheese tray. Those should look great at Thanksgiving too. Nice finds.


----------



## offmymeds

Nice scores everyone!!! I really like that pumpkin and spider.
Got these this morning on my way






to work..................loving the duck for my drowned duck pond!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Co-worker is moving, so she's cleaning out her stuff... and I reaped the benefits! 8D 










It's good to be known as the kooky Halloween loving receptionist!


----------



## hallorenescene

iowa guy, those do sound like they rock
offmy, that duck is perfect
lil, nice score, i think i could live with that title too. lol.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> How are you going to use the little pumpkin set?


They're for picture displays, but I had the same thought regarding labels for Halloween food items on a buffet. I had some coupons so all 6 only cost me $3.61 or so.


----------



## Spookybella977

sumrtym where did you buy the spider??? I saw the set of three last year on Horchow for $157, they lowered the price to $57 but I missed out on them!!!  I love them!!!!


----------



## witchymom

She came! She came! She came! She came!


----------



## LadySherry

WItchymom. OMG where is she from? I want one too.


----------



## witchymom

LadySherry said:


> WItchymom. OMG where is she from? I want one too.


its victoria from grandin road

http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...374015?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0


----------



## Spookybella977

witchymom your Venetian Victoria is beautiful!!!


----------



## witchymom

i love her!


----------



## sumrtym

Spookybella977 said:


> sumrtym where did you buy the spider??? I saw the set of three last year on Horchow for $157, they lowered the price to $57 but I missed out on them!!!  I love them!!!!
> View attachment 121327


HomeGoods. I saw the one with the upturned head and more like crown glitz on it today at HomeGoods (bottom one of your pic I believe) so that's 2 of the 3. Haven't seen the one with the black on it yet. $16.99 ea.


----------



## Spookybella977

Wow sumrtym that's a GREAT price!!!! I have to go to HomeGoods!!!


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> Ok, this is for the last TWO days and I admit, I went a bit overboard. I did that last year too and ended up deciding later what I wanted to keep / return. Better to have and decide than regret later....


Great thinking, sumrtym, even if it will likely get you into trouble 

Awesome items. I really like the steampunk-eque spider creature.



hallorenescene said:


> garth, i love slimer too. that was a fun movie.


Thank you, hallo. The more that I look at him, the more I like the statue, even if his eyes aren't as realistic as the rest. Yes, those movies are fun, and they are talking of _finally_ proceeding with the third



IowaGuy said:


> "Where is that sound coming from?"
> 
> Muahahahaha
> 
> Rock Speakers, I literally bought then just now! Whose got two thumbs and is now a happier Haunter? THIS GUY!


Very cool find there, 'this guy'



offmymeds said:


> Got these this morning on my way to work..................loving the duck for my drowned duck pond!!!


Hahaha. Lovely idea, offmymeds. 



Lil Ghouliette said:


> Co-worker is moving, so she's cleaning out her stuff... and I reaped the benefits! 8D
> 
> It's good to be known as the kooky Halloween loving receptionist!


You lucked out. Nice haul, LG.



witchymom said:


> She came! She came! She came! She came!


Not aren't excitable in the least, are you, witchymom? Victorian looks excellent, so great choice


----------



## osenator

Wow, witchymom, she looks amazing!


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Ebay counts, right? This guy showed up in the mail today.
















I was expecting foam-filled, but he's actually pretty heavy and solid.


----------



## Matt1

I bought a severed hand and leg. Some eyeballs, severed fingers, a brain, heart and liver. Some Zombie caution tape, a few warning signs, a couple of rats, a crow and I'm not sure what else from my Dollar Tree today. Since Walgreens, CVS , Wal-Mart or any of the other stores around here don't have anything out yet this is going to have to satisfy me for the time being lol


----------



## 22606

DontWorkWithDemons, that is gruesome Should scare the hell out of quite a few ToTers this year...

Your Dollar Tree sounds pretty well-stocked, Matt; I'll be glad when the ones around here catch up.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchymom, she is fabulous. i would love to have her. did you notice they had some other cool looking props too. she's not a bad price, but more than i have right now. some day
don't work, that is very creepy. even though it's to creepy for me, it's still cool


----------



## Matt1

Yeah it is (for now) Garth. I'll be glad when the other stores get their stock out!


----------



## Hollie H

Nice scores, everyone!!! Love seeing everyone's new additions. I am beyond thrilled HomeGoods is opening a brand new store on Sunday and its less than 5 mins from my house. Woo Hoo. Boo Hoo for the bank account.

Hubby surprised me with this last night!!!! I have been playing with it all day. Loving it so far!


----------



## lizzyborden

Found a few things at Dollar Tree today such as black roses, zombie signs and zombie warning tape. Seems like they have a zombie theme going this year. Hope to visit a larger store this weekend and maybe find something new.

Lizzy


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I purchased two vintage wedding dresses for only 20$ each! I can't wait to set up my mourning bride!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Went to Burlington Coat Factory and Got this for $12.99.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

That's great ELH! I'm glad to hear Burlington has their Halloween out. I thought about going there today but it was SO hot and I didn't know if I'd find anything. Now Burlington is officially on my need-to-check-out list!


----------



## IowaGuy

Witch Mom, she looks Great! Totally requesting video of what she looks like That night! 
I also couldn't help but almost bust out laughing with the pic of the yellow ducky in the car seat with a hand in it....."Rubber Ducky!"
Looks like things are being to a 'steam' for 2012 Haunt season! (best metaphor I could spell correctly)


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Tarker Midnight said:


> That's great ELH! I'm glad to hear Burlington has their Halloween out. I thought about going there today but it was SO hot and I didn't know if I'd find anything. Now Burlington is officially on my need-to-check-out list!


Burlington had candles, wreaths, metal sculptures, all kinds of things. Very pretty to cute stuff also a few creepy things. Check it out I was so happy made me smile.


----------



## msgatorslayer

While at Toy's R US today I noticed the CSI Forensic Facial Reconstruction Kit. It's a pretty neat kit to have for $25. 

It has a skull, the muscle inserts, a pre-fab nose, eyes, and ears. Also comes with clay. And the instuction manual tells how to layer the clay.

I'm looking forward to using it and learning because my sculpting skills stink.

When I went through the Wendy's drive-thru today the cashier noticed it and said her Brother has one that he using to make his own Halloween mask this year. I laughed, and said, I was using it for Halloween too.

This thing can come in handy for years to come as an armature for everything dealing with the face.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> View attachment 121429
> 
> Went to Burlington Coat Factory and Got this for $12.99.


How cool is that?!? I love that it's a vulture and not a raven on the skull!


----------



## 22606

Hollie, that looks to be an excellent airbrush kit. Very nice of your husband.

Erin, great find in that unique vulture decor piece. I saw a couple of interesting things last month, but nothing on par with your purchase


----------



## hallorenescene

holly, i bet air brushing is fun. can you air brush peoples faces? nice hubby
$19.99 is a fantastic price for that buzzard elh. i'm gonna have to see if they get those in around here


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> View attachment 121429
> 
> Went to Burlington Coat Factory and Got this for $12.99.


wow..that is one cool decoration...great price too ELH..


----------



## Onewish1

Michaels coupon.. 25 off tomorrow 4 - 8 PM
http://michaels.m.delivery.net/w/webView?cid=16168654360&mid=1104238966&pid=67168&vid=13804&ee=T05FV0lTSDFAQU9MLkNPTQ__&si=&mv=H&bv=H&oc=P&k=11qLbs&sc=


----------



## msgatorslayer

lizzyborden said:


> Found a few things at Dollar Tree today such as black roses, zombie signs and zombie warning tape. Seems like they have a zombie theme going this year. Hope to visit a larger store this weekend and maybe find something new.
> 
> Lizzy


Woohooo! Zombies!! Can't wait for my stores to get them.


----------



## witchymom

not really for halloween, but surfer boy got some new shoes for school today


----------



## 22606

'Surfer boy' has some pretty tight kicks, witchymom I bet that his friends think that you're one of the 'cool moms'


----------



## jenscats5

witchymom said:


> not really for halloween, but surfer boy got some new shoes for school today
> 
> View attachment 121573


Oooooo cool Vans!! I used to love the boys Vans in the 80s......



For myself ordered a case (36) of the 16" skellys from Dollar Tree today....

At a yard sale I got for $60 got: 2 inflatables (4 pumpkins + a cat with witch hat on top of a pumpkin), a ton of pumpkin pails and a Spirit foldable coffin top with side pieces....


Got a bunch of supplies at Dollar Tree last nite too: 4 bunches black roses, 2 pic frames, 2 pool noodles, some grow in water things, 3 hair pieces for my witch (green & white) and some purple plates for my party. $20.00 total......


----------



## witchymom

Garthgoyle said:


> 'Surfer boy' has some pretty tight kicks, witchymom I bet that his friends think that you're one of the 'cool moms'[/QUOTEb
> 
> haha probably not


----------



## Hollie H

witchymom said:


> not really for halloween, but surfer boy got some new shoes for school today
> 
> View attachment 121573



Sweet!!!! I love Vans. Those are very cool.


----------



## Onewish1

We bought these from spirit.. they came today

oops forgot the photos.. duh


----------



## Hollie H

Those gnomes are awesome. 

I just got these from HomeGoods today.


----------



## 22606

Great buys, Onewish1. Those gnomes are hilarious Can you name another forum where you would hear _that_ about something so sinister?

Awesome finds, Hollie.


----------



## Onewish1

oh I bought these a while back.. we are doing a haunted garden area btw
http://www.etsy.com/shop/ChrisandJanesPlace







I loved the gnomes eating the flamingo they had.. but thought it might be over the top for our display... but did make me giggle


----------



## Onewish1

Hollie H said:


> Those gnomes are awesome.
> 
> I just got these from HomeGoods today.


 love the bride & groom


----------



## witchymom

i liked the end is near one LOL


----------



## Gatordave

My wife found these great glass bottles at TJ Maxx for under $10 each. Part of a great birthday present!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...een-2012-picture121589-halloween-jars-001.jpg


http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...een-2012-picture121590-halloween-jars-002.jpg
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...een-2012-picture121591-halloween-jars-004.jpg


----------



## witchymom

Gatordave said:


> My wife found these great glass bottles at TJ Maxx for under $10 each. Part of a great birthday present!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...een-2012-picture121589-halloween-jars-001.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...een-2012-picture121590-halloween-jars-002.jpg
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...een-2012-picture121591-halloween-jars-004.jpg


those are cool!


----------



## Onewish1

love the bottles!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yes, the bottles are really nice! Is that a silvery mercury glass finish on them GatorDave? I like the shape of all of them and overall look but especially like the ball topper on the Beware one. Last time I was in my TJMaxx they didn't have any halloween out. We're in the high 90s-100s so not feeling much like a trip to check them out. Maybe tonight when it cools off a bit. Last night at 8pm it was still 85 degrees though! Usually we get a cooler breeze coming through the valley areas and it cools off but not this past week. I feel for you guys in the heat and with humidity. The only saving grace here is that at least it's dry heat and you don't need a shower after going outside.

Last year our Halloween was a very comfortable temp. We were able to sit out on our porch all night long and only needed a jacket around 7pm. Kids are usually done by 9pm in my area. With temps being what they are this summer across the U.S. it has me wondering what to expect this year.


----------



## sumrtym

Whoever mentioned Burlington Coat Factory, thank you....and curse you at the same time! For not only did you break my day of "all day shopping but no Halloween items" run today, you caused me to actually purchase something with GLITTER on it!!!! And after everything at HomeGoods I've loved this year but hate in the glitter, too! However, I simply couldn't pass him up when I saw him.

Continuing my Tim Burton musta inspired these decor items theme from the spider, I give you:









Price was very right at $7.99. If anybody sees any others like this in different sizes / shapes, please let me know, I really love the look.


----------



## witchymom

sumrtym said:


> Whoever mentioned Burlington Coat Factory, thank you....and curse you at the same time! For not only did you break my day of "all day shopping but no Halloween items" run today, you caused me to actually purchase something with GLITTER on it!!!! And after everything at HomeGoods I've loved this year but hate in the glitter, too! However, I simply couldn't pass him up when I saw him.
> 
> Continuing my Tim Burton musta inspired these decor items theme from the spider, I give you:
> 
> View attachment 121634
> 
> 
> Price was very right at $7.99. If anybody sees any others like this in different sizes / shapes, please let me know, I really love the look.


oh cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## osenator

With a few finds at Dollarama, I made another new prop, under 8$


----------



## 22606

Neat 'voodoo' pumpkin, sumrtym.

Your new prop turned out well, osenator.


----------



## Paint It Black

The black and white pumpkin is Tim-Burton-like, isn't it?

And Osenator, very creative use of dollar items for what turned out to be a large prop. I really like the idea of adding the teeth to the skull. The snuggie was a good idea too.


----------



## Shadowbat

sumrtym said:


> Whoever mentioned Burlington Coat Factory, thank you....and curse you at the same time! For not only did you break my day of "all day shopping but no Halloween items" run today, you caused me to actually purchase something with GLITTER on it!!!! And after everything at HomeGoods I've loved this year but hate in the glitter, too! However, I simply couldn't pass him up when I saw him.
> 
> Continuing my Tim Burton musta inspired these decor items theme from the spider, I give you:
> 
> View attachment 121634
> 
> 
> Price was very right at $7.99. If anybody sees any others like this in different sizes / shapes, please let me know, I really love the look.





THIS is awesome.


----------



## Shadowbat

Know what I bought today? On this glorious 67 degree, heavily cloudy and gray day?

Pumpkin spice donuts and some Apple cider. 

It was a heavenly day.


----------



## MissMandy

Got these today from a craigslist deal


----------



## 22606

Shadowbat said:


> Know what I bought today? On this glorious 67 degree, heavily cloudy and gray day?
> 
> Pumpkin spice donuts and some Apple cider.
> 
> It was a heavenly day.


Ah, go to Hell In the meantime, I have been having to make due with _Simply Apple_...

Both of your new blowmolds are great, MissMandy.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchymom, not bad at all on those shoes.
one wish, very cool. they would go good with the zombie elves, and the zombie flamingos
hollie, i love those type of statues
gatordave, you did find some awesome looking bottles
sum, that pumpkin had such a delicate dressy look to it. very pretty
osenator, that makes 2 props you have built. you are really coming along nicely
missmandy, when you score, you score big time. there are 2 i would love to have. they are really cool


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud

Hey everyone! My sister just got back from the Olympics in London and brought me this...









It works really well, considering the fact that for me, everyday is Halloween!!!


----------



## Onewish1

OMG I love the pumpkin.. totally Burton!!!... I didn't realize they would even carry decorations either... will have to check ours


----------



## 22606

Very thoughtful of your sister and you are lucky that she brought you back something so cool, Mr. Moundshroud. The heck with the actual Olympic memorabilia...

Onewish1, I think that Burlington began doing so only a few years ago; they only had pails and bags before then, if I recall correctly.


----------



## hallorenescene

mound, everyone should have such a thoughtful sister with good taste.


----------



## sumrtym

hallorenescene said:


> sum, that pumpkin had such a delicate dressy look to it. very pretty


You don't understand how true that "delicate" part is. When I found it, the right front side 3 wires had been pulled out of the hole in his stem / hat. I had pushed them back in. When I went to check out, the lady turned it upside down and the whole right side wire set fell completely out! I was like, "Don't worry about it..." as she proceeded to offer me 10% off. Hey, I'm not turning down a discount. However, bringing it back, she say's "You're not going to buy it and then bring it back if we knock off 10% are you?". Now, for those keeping track and remember what it costs, she's basically asking me if I intend to scam the store out of $0.80.....

Then, as she has just finished saying that and gets back to the counter in front of me, she fumbles & drops it on it's face HARD skidding it clear across the counter at me! 

Thankfully, no harm done. But be aware that the metal parts in the hat are just stuck in the holes, not glued in, so if you don't want to have to keep adjusting them each time, you might want to rectify that.


----------



## Deadna

Got all this at Dollar Tree today...I like the look of the skulls this year and the ears are perfect for making a Walking Dead ear necklace 
The scratch and sniff stickers are kind of neat too...the Poison ones seemed kind of sweet but the Horror ones are awful smelling!


http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture121623-dollar-tree-items.jpg


----------



## Deadna

These banners are new this year too!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture121624-dollar-tree-items.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, dollar tree has some very cool buys this year


----------



## matrixmom

". I feel for you guys in the heat and with humidity. The only saving grace here is that at least it's dry heat and you don't need a shower after going outside."


Thanks for the sympathy spookie- But your hair looks nice and mine is fuzz ball.Lol


----------



## Onewish1

the last few days here.. walk out the door and just get soaked with sweat.. supposed to be better today.. as long as we don't get another freak snow storm on Halloween... I will be happy!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Garthgoyle said:


> Both of your new blowmolds are great, MissMandy.


Thanks Garth


----------



## lisa48317

MissMandy said:


> Got these today from a craigslist deal


Very nice, MissMandy! I have the same totem pole, but doesn't look as nice as yours. It's really cute, day and night!


----------



## kathy2008

Shadowbat said:


> Know what I bought today? On this glorious 67 degree, heavily cloudy and gray day?
> 
> Pumpkin spice donuts and some Apple cider.
> 
> It was a heavenly day.


Oh, I'm so jealous! You have a cider mill open already? The MIDWEST ROCKS IN AUTUMN! Can't touch this! haha


----------



## kathy2008

Garthgoyle said:


> Ah, go to Hell In the meantime, I have been having to make due with _Simply Apple_...
> 
> Both of your new blowmolds are great, MissMandy.


Oh, Garthy, there, there.....I didn't get any either!


----------



## 22606

kathy2008 said:


> Oh, Garthy, there, there.....I didn't get any either!


Thanks, Kathy. I feel better knowing that I wasn't the only one slighted


----------



## kathy2008

sumrtym said:


> You don't understand how true that "delicate" part is. When I found it, the right front side 3 wires had been pulled out of the hole in his stem / hat. I had pushed them back in. When I went to check out, the lady turned it upside down and the whole right side wire set fell completely out! I was like, "Don't worry about it..." as she proceeded to offer me 10% off. Hey, I'm not turning down a discount. However, bringing it back, she say's "You're not going to buy it and then bring it back if we knock off 10% are you?". Now, for those keeping track and remember what it costs, she's basically asking me if I intend to scam the store out of $0.80.....
> 
> Then, as she has just finished saying that and gets back to the counter in front of me, she fumbles & drops it on it's face HARD skidding it clear across the counter at me!
> 
> Thankfully, no harm done. But be aware that the metal parts in the hat are just stuck in the holes, not glued in, so if you don't want to have to keep adjusting them each time, you might want to rectify that.


Good God, she should have been paying you by this time! LOL Damage your own merchandise much?


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

Just wanted to give y'all a heads up: the store Kirklands is expecting to have all of their Halloween decor out on Monday/tomorrow.


----------



## Onewish1

here is Michaels.. we are going back & using our 25 off coupon for the 30 off foam pumpkins!!
https://plus.google.com/photos/111926172330822213072/albums/5775873458444014321?authkey=CJLr94iAlYaIGg


----------



## JLWII2000

I got this for my ghostbusters theme this year. It is awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWrjIgDbuqo&list=UU9dmH14MBCcO_p7CyIZZoPg&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## frogkid11

OMG! I am so excited to report that I found two of the Westinghouse flameless lanterns with timer at my local Ross store for $6.99 each !!! I have seen posts of people finding them at Walmart for $11.99 each and was floored when I saw them at half (almost) that price. The pics are from the marketing of the lanters and they both have a little circular handle that srews into the holes in the top so you can hang them or stand them up on the base. They have a neat timer option that lets you run them for 5 hours and then they turn off for 19 hours and turn back on automatically. Definitely plan to spook them up or hang them from the hand of one of my life sized characters. There were 4 in the store nearest me and I should've bought all 4, oh well.


----------



## earthbound

Went to Menards and picked up a blow mold Witch! I was looking for the Vampire they had last year but I don't think they will carry it this year!


----------



## 22606

JLWII2000, spectacular find. If you do manage to snag a ghost, remember to be kind and let it go after Halloween

Very nice lanterns, frogkid11.

Interesting witch, earthbound.


----------



## Onewish1

love the ghost trap!!.. good score on the lanterns!!!


----------



## Onewish1

our christmas tree shop is putting out there halloween stuff out.. we picked up some yard signs and some small stuff.. I am guessing by next weekend it will all be out


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

frogkid11 said:


> OMG! I am so excited to report that I found two of the Westinghouse flameless lanterns with timer at my local Ross store for $6.99 each !!! I have seen posts of people finding them at Walmart for $11.99 each and was floored when I saw them at half (almost) that price. The pics are from the marketing of the lanters and they both have a little circular handle that srews into the holes in the top so you can hang them or stand them up on the base. They have a neat timer option that lets you run them for 5 hours and then they turn off for 19 hours and turn back on automatically. Definitely plan to spook them up or hang them from the hand of one of my life sized characters. There were 4 in the store nearest me and I should've bought all 4, oh well.
> View attachment 121801



Frogkid11, hi see you are new to the forum. Welcome aboard and glad you found the lanterns. Just so you know we have a ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS shopping thread for 2012 as well. The lanterns were posted there a while back and I don't think the thread has had much to post on it so it's probably buried a few pages back right now. I saw someone post that their store had a small Halloween endcap started but nothing exciting to mention. You're lucky to have still found the lanterns in your stores. I had picked up two when our stores first put them out a few months ago and then decided to add a few more only to find them gone from my stores with the exception of a broken one. They're a great price at $7 and quite a nice look and nice features for using outdoors on the patio the rest of the time. I'd say if you are having second thoughts and could use more of them, go back and get the other ones. Hard to say if they will ever get restocked next year.

I think they would also look nice turned into an old-fashioned lamp post as well with a black PVC pole supporting them.

BTW I think the more expensive versions are done in metal, not plastic, so the cost could be justified. For me however, I'm happy with the plastic version and saving the extra bucks on them.


----------



## Shadowbat

kathy2008 said:


> Oh, I'm so jealous! You have a cider mill open already? The MIDWEST ROCKS IN AUTUMN! Can't touch this! haha



Our produce department carries cider year round.


----------



## 22606

Shadowbat said:


> Our produce department carries cider year round.


Pshaw!! Would you prefer your kick now or later, Shadowbat?


----------



## Gatordave

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yes, the bottles are really nice! Is that a silvery mercury glass finish on them GatorDave? I like the shape of all of them and overall look but especially like the ball topper on the Beware one. Last time I was in my TJMaxx they didn't have any halloween out. We're in the high 90s-100s so not feeling much like a trip to check them out. Maybe tonight when it cools off a bit. Last night at 8pm it was still 85 degrees though! Usually we get a cooler breeze coming through the valley areas and it cools off but not this past week. I feel for you guys in the heat and with humidity. The only saving grace here is that at least it's dry heat and you don't need a shower after going outside.
> 
> Last year our Halloween was a very comfortable temp. We were able to sit out on our porch all night long and only needed a jacket around 7pm. Kids are usually done by 9pm in my area. With temps being what they are this summer across the U.S. it has me wondering what to expect this year.


Spookie, yes they seem to be somehow silvered on the inside with the painting outside. The only thing I don't like is that on the two with the glass stoppers, the stoppers do not come out. I don't want to force them as they are glass. The small one has a cork and it comes out. Just another item to put out around the house and it was a nice surprise. Funny, my wife always acts like I'm the halloween nut but I have noticed she is the one who always finds something to buy.


----------



## Gatordave

MissMandy said:


> Got these today from a craigslist deal


Awesome find Miss Mandy!!! Love those blow molds!!


----------



## Gatordave

sumrtym said:


> You don't understand how true that "delicate" part is. When I found it, the right front side 3 wires had been pulled out of the hole in his stem / hat. I had pushed them back in. When I went to check out, the lady turned it upside down and the whole right side wire set fell completely out! I was like, "Don't worry about it..." as she proceeded to offer me 10% off. Hey, I'm not turning down a discount. However, bringing it back, she say's "You're not going to buy it and then bring it back if we knock off 10% are you?". Now, for those keeping track and remember what it costs, she's basically asking me if I intend to scam the store out of $0.80.....
> 
> Then, as she has just finished saying that and gets back to the counter in front of me, she fumbles & drops it on it's face HARD skidding it clear across the counter at me!
> 
> Thankfully, no harm done. But be aware that the metal parts in the hat are just stuck in the holes, not glued in, so if you don't want to have to keep adjusting them each time, you might want to rectify that.


So with all that being said, just between us....what did you do with the .80 cents you scammed her for?????


----------



## BlackFriday

Just got a steal from the local flea market today! Picked up this Dracula head-bust, tombstone and two ghost that are carved out of wood for a little under $20


----------



## 22606

Those are really cool, BlackFriday. Love the tombstone and Drac bust, even if it does remind me a bit of Obama


----------



## frogkid11

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Frogkid11, hi see you are new to the forum. Welcome aboard and glad you found the lanterns. Just so you know we have a ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS shopping thread for 2012 as well. The lanterns were posted there a while back and I don't think the thread has had much to post on it so it's probably buried a few pages back right now. I saw someone post that their store had a small Halloween endcap started but nothing exciting to mention. You're lucky to have still found the lanterns in your stores. I had picked up two when our stores first put them out a few months ago and then decided to add a few more only to find them gone from my stores with the exception of a broken one. They're a great price at $7 and quite a nice look and nice features for using outdoors on the patio the rest of the time. I'd say if you are having second thoughts and could use more of them, go back and get the other ones. Hard to say if they will ever get restocked next year.
> 
> I think they would also look nice turned into an old-fashioned lamp post as well with a black PVC pole supporting them.
> 
> BTW I think the more expensive versions are done in metal, not plastic, so the cost could be justified. For me however, I'm happy with the plastic version and saving the extra bucks on them.


Thank you for the welcome, GOS !!!! I didn't realize there was a ROSS post as I'm still becoming familiar with the forum's threads and categories. I agree with you that if the others are metal, I'll save the money and go plastic - they look just like black iron to me until I tapped on one with my finger. I do belive I am going to that original store and the one on the other end of town to see if they have any leftover. I'd like to use one on a prop and perhaps the others hanging on shepherds hooks around the outdoor party area. Can I pick you up any?


----------



## BlackFriday

Haha Garthgoyle I didn't even notice that until you pointed that out


----------



## Onewish1

love the Dracula


----------



## MissMandy

Gatordave said:


> Awesome find Miss Mandy!!! Love those blow molds!!


Thanks, Gd 



BlackFriday said:


> Just got a steal from the local flea market today! Picked up this Dracula head-bust, tombstone and two ghost that are carved out of wood for a little under $20
> 
> View attachment 121832


Wow, what a great deal!


----------



## BlackFriday

Thank you OneWish1 and MissMandy! The dealer at the flea market told she would be getting more Halloween this week so I left my e-mail and she said she would send pictures, so I'm pretty excited for that


----------



## Deadna

Picked up these laces from the dollar bins at CVS just in case I needed to throw a clown costume together sometime. The skull packing tape was in the $2 bins back by the pharmacy. They also have the neatest candy there. It was cardboard gift bags filled with the miniature candies of the decade they were introduced. The 60's bag was decorated in peace signs and I don't remember how the 80's was decorated. The 70's must have already sold out. They were $4.99 each but they have been offering me 30% off coupons lately.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-halloween-picture121838-cvs-dollar-items.jpg


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nothing big or exciting lately. I did pick up some semi-sheer drapery panels pairs in black as well as in white from ROSS. I will need them for when I do the carnival booths. Kind of been picking up various pairs over the last few years that I thought might lend themselves to the theme, some blood red ones as well as well as some black ones with sparklely sequins on them which hopefully will show up nicely with a strobe light on them. Some booths I will alternate with two colors to provide the striped tent look. 

Oh and I picked up two resin beautifully detailed tortoises from HOME GOODS for 7.99 each. HomeGoods has recently been putting out various animals like pigs, cats, dogs (9.99) and when I saw the tortoise I thought two-headed guy for one of my carnival side show displays! It looks pretty real so hopefully when I do the surgery on it, I don't mess it up. I think I will be able to remove a head and neck and insert a metal rod in the neck, drill a hole in the neck area of the other guy and be able to inset the second appendage that way. I've never done anything like this before but finally have a dremel-like tool to help with the detailing work.


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, kind of thrilled with this. I found it today in HomeGoods, but NOT in the Halloween section but the cooking area. $14.99









There's a lot you could do with this. I could make a tiny Halloween scene (haunted house with mini jack-o-lanterns, or graveyard), or it would also be great with a skeleton fairy. I could elmer's glue the outside of the jar to frost it (which would still be removable with some hot water), add some battery powered LED lights in blue, red, or green, and make a sign on the front window of it for a soul jar.

However, my first and easy display idea with a purchase I made a few weeks ago....


----------



## witchymom

sumrtym said:


> Ok, kind of thrilled with this. I found it today in HomeGoods, but NOT in the Halloween section but the cooking area. $14.99
> 
> View attachment 121901
> 
> 
> There's a lot you could do with this. I could make a tiny Halloween scene (haunted house with mini jack-o-lanterns, or graveyard), or it would also be great with a skeleton fairy. I could elmer's glue the outside of the jar to frost it (which would still be removable with some hot water), add some battery powered LED lights in blue, red, or green, and make a sign on the front window of it for a soul jar.
> 
> However, my first and easy display idea with a purchase I made a few weeks ago....
> 
> View attachment 121902


oooo great find!


----------



## 22606

Your jar is excellent, sumrtym, and it looks great with the skulls. Simple is sometimes the most effective


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Sumrtym, I Absolutely Love what you did with that Jar!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

How do I that copy past of someone's Original Post Again, I can't remember how to do it, grrr!


----------



## Paint It Black

sumrtym, I love the jar with skulls in it! Where did you get the skulls?


----------



## sumrtym

Paint It Black said:


> sumrtym, I love the jar with skulls in it! Where did you get the skulls?


The skulls were nice resin ones I picked up 20 for $10 a few weeks back at HomeGoods in the Halloween aisle. Took 31 to fill it.


----------



## Deadna

Not sure if these are common like skids or what I'll do with it but I found it in the trash!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture121921-found-trash.jpg


----------



## mikeerdas

*Cool mini hand soaps, 5 for $5 at Bath & Body Works*

I'm typically not into *cutesy* Halloween stuff. But at 5 for $5 I couldn't resist these from Bath & Body Works. Fun art work. The marshmallow scent is great. They even have a Candy Corn one (didn't buy one though). I believe they were just starting to be put out in stores on Sunday:


----------



## witchymom

mikeerdas said:


> I'm typically not into *cutesy* Halloween stuff. But at 5 for $5 I couldn't resist these from Bath & Body Works. Fun art work. The marshmallow scent is great. They even have a Candy Corn one (didn't buy one though). I believe they were just starting to be put out in stores on Sunday:
> 
> View attachment 121928
> 
> 
> View attachment 121929
> 
> 
> View attachment 121930


those are cute!!!!


----------



## Onewish1

love the jar.. looks like a good vessel for black light reactive dye!!.. but I do like the skulls in there too!!!


----------



## 22606

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> How do I that copy past of someone's Original Post Again, I can't remember how to do it, grrr!


The 'Reply With Quote' button at the bottom is your friend

Those soaps look perfect for Halloween, mikeerdas. Should they also be flavored, not just scented?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I went to the natural bridge this weekend in VA. And found these at the wax museum. (Thumb) tacks LOL. I just wish i bought more


----------



## witchymom

oh thats too funny!


----------



## 22606

HalloweenTrick, those are amusing as hell Great find.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Onewish1

LOL.. they are great


----------



## hallorenescene

black friday, i loved all your items. very lucky there for sure
sum, i love that jar, and i like all your ideas. that is a very versatile jar. now explain what a soul jar is?
mike, those would be cool to use, and then refill with colored water. cute labels
halloween trick those are very cute. i never have enough thumb tacks. boy would those be handy. [and i don't know, do maggots get drunk. that's to funny too.]


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> now explain what a soul jar is?


What it sounds like is _exactly_ what it is: A jar holding a captured soul. Sleep tight now, hallo


----------



## frogkid11

HalloweenTrick said:


> I went to the natural bridge this weekend in VA. And found these at the wax museum. (Thumb) tacks LOL. I just wish i bought more
> View attachment 121943


OMG!!! I am headed there this week on a short trip!!! I am definitely going to pick up some...can you tell me how much they cost?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Thank you Hallo!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

frogkid11 said:


> OMG!!! I am headed there this week on a short trip!!! I am definitely going to pick up some...can you tell me how much they cost?


They were $1.25 a piece. As soon as you walk into the wax museum they are on the wall to your left, (after the womens bathrooom). Just dont do what i did and buy only 4


----------



## sumrtym

hallorenescene said:


> sum, i love that jar, and i like all your ideas. that is a very versatile jar. now explain what a soul jar is?


I'll do better, how about a tutorial?

http://www.myscaryhalloween.com/dreadfuldecorating/soulcatcherjar.html

I probably wouldn't do the drippy paint and all with this one because then I couldn't use it for other things, and also, unlike his, mine is two parts, not 3. The jar is sealed to the bottom part. However, if I could buy another, I'd go for it in a second using a battery light...maybe some flickering tea lights. Unfortunately, I only saw one.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, thanks for the tuitorial. i want to do that and have one. are you doing the secret reaper? keep me in mind if you get me. that is really cool.
garth


----------



## kathy2008

Garthgoyle said:


> Pshaw!! Would you prefer your kick now or later, Shadowbat?


Wait, Garth, Kroger probably has cider....but it's not as good as fresh from the mill......oh & the fresh sugared donuts....yum! OUCH! I knew it, you'll just hit me now!!!  (you really need to get that aggression under control....)


----------



## lisa48317

Deadna said:


> Not sure if these are common like skids or what I'll do with it but I found it in the trash!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture121921-found-trash.jpg


That's great! Oh the possibilities!!!


----------



## Growler

Looks like an old ammo box that I have in the basement still. I think it's still down there.  Premade moster in a box. Just add hardware to the inside.


----------



## BlackFriday

Thank you Hallorenescene, was definitely lucky to get all those for that price! They had another tombstone with a grim reaper on it and a bust with a werewolf head but someone ended up getting them before me


----------



## offmymeds

I think Growler is is right Deadna about it being an old ammo box. GREAT find!! Why would anyone in their right mind throw something like that away????


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Just bought her today:




She will be a the perfect addition for my new witch scene!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Recently bought these to add to my collection:
























































(I bought the one to the right from one of our very own members)


----------



## sumrtym

Stopped by HomeGoods. They had 6 (yes, six) carts of Halloween stuff to put out. Some cool things, but not what I was looking for. They did have an interesting jack-o-lantern, resin, with round eyes with pumpkin seeds fanning out all around them, a nose made of seeds, and a stitched looking mouth of seeds in both orange and white. Took batteries and lights up, probably a color changer. Debated it but put it back.

Instead, in the candle aisle but definitely labeled for the kitchen area were 2 more of those jars with the ornate black top and bottom surmounted by a cross. One was the same size as the one I picked up yesterday, but the other was quite a bit taller. I picked it up for $19.99. It's destined to be a soul catcher jar.


----------



## ang32377

Just got these delivered to me yesterday. I can't wait to add them to my swamp this Halloween.


----------



## marsham

Where are the hands from? I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## offmymeds

OMG!! I love those gators!!! 

found these at my local DT


----------



## 22606

kathy2008 said:


> Wait, Garth, Kroger probably has cider....but it's not as good as fresh from the mill......oh & the fresh sugared donuts....yum! OUCH! I knew it, you'll just hit me now!!!  (you really need to get that aggression under control....)


You didn't taunt me, Kathy, so you're safe from my wrath You must have kicked yourself


Where do I even begin regarding the new purchases?! Best to just sum it up by saying this: Excellent scores, all.


----------



## Madame Leota

I just picked up the Better Homes and Gardens Halloween issue!


----------



## Lady Wraith

Hollie! Wow wow wow! I love your new pet! Your "honey" sure is sweet! Are there multiples???? This is a MUST HAVE!  how wonderful!


----------



## kittyvibe

jedi CD, what exactly does the door knocker do? Is it $3 or $13? Also love everything youve bought, especially the cermic skull candy holder.



ang32377, where did you get those gators?


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

kittyvibe said:


> jedi CD, what exactly does the door knocker do? Is it $3 or $13? Also love everything youve bought, especially the cermic skull candy holder.
> 
> 
> 
> ang32377, where did you get those gators?


Thank you very much! I found mine on www.newegg.com. It was $5 plus shipping and handling. It makes an electrocution sound, and you hear a person cry in agony. Thank you, the ceramic skull candy dish was found at an gift shop at sperling nursery in calabasas, ca.


----------



## ecto1

Eadna That will make a great Crate Monster box. a pneumatic piston and some international stencils and there you go... Great find.


----------



## hallorenescene

jedi, i love your witch. very cute. is that witches house your doing too? lots of cool witches there. i wouldn't mind getting those hands, they are adorable. i have that door knocker, i hope to put it to use this year. and i love the color and shapes of the bottles. you really got some nice adds.
ang, those gators are awesome. you will have a very nice swamp.
off, what is the yellow thing? i didn't see those ping pong eyeballs, i would have got some. i did get some of the rubber ears and eyeballs, i like how they look. 
madame, does the magazine have a lot of new cool stuff? i was just thinking i need to start keeping a look out for mags.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

OMM those items look awesome from DT i sure hope mine gets the same soon!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

@hallorenescene Thank you for all the nice compliments on my purchases, you guys make me feel so good about my halloween infatuation.

Do you do a mad scientist lab too? Where are you going to put your door knocker? Thanks again for the compliments. 


hallorenescene said:


> jedi, i love your witch. very cute. is that witches house your doing too? lots of cool witches there. i wouldn't mind getting those hands, they are adorable. i have that door knocker, i hope to put it to use this year. and i love the color and shapes of the bottles. you really got some nice adds.
> ang, those gators are awesome. you will have a very nice swamp.
> off, what is the yellow thing? i didn't see those ping pong eyeballs, i would have got some. i did get some of the rubber ears and eyeballs, i like how they look.
> madame, does the magazine have a lot of new cool stuff? i was just thinking i need to start keeping a look out for mags.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm hoping to have an electric chair, and have that looking like it's attached. i also bought this game...truth or dare, and i hope i'm reading it right, but you ask them a question, and if they lie, they get a little zap, probably a zap like a hand buzzar. my daughter says it just has a red light that lights up. well, we'll see.


----------



## sumrtym

Why oh why? Went to a different Burlington Coat Factory and purchased a small pumpkin that with the word "Spooky" on it and crow on top that matches the black/white Tim Burton style pumpkin posted the other day. The crow is just a lot of black glitter with some red / purple flecks as well. I'm not sure what I'm thinking buying it other than the two look really good together. $3.99.

Bought an intricate black cut out design cylinder cage with center glass part to put a candle in and 2 large pillars of different heights. I'm going to repaint the pillars to black and use to put pumpkins or other items on. Total cost for the 3 items? Well, they were on clearance and I had coupon / gift cards, so I ended up paying out of pocket a whopping less than $3 for those 3 items total.


----------



## icyuod2

Found this fantastic old kitchen knife and rusty old saw at a garage sale. $1 bought the pair. ($0.25 and $0.75) If they only knew.


----------



## MissMandy

Ewwwww!


----------



## Lisaloo

Awesome!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

At newegg I found the door knocker but it wasnt $5, its $11 plus $4 ship. is that right? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0190001D38

I need to show this to my mom for her display.


----------



## offmymeds

Icy, that is freakin awesome, love it!

Hallo, the yellow thing is an ice cream with bubbles inside. They have chocolate, banana and strawberry....I got them for my carnival. and yes, they smell....yuck!


----------



## 22606

icyuod2 said:


> Found this fantastic old kitchen knife and rusty old saw at a garage sale. $1 bought the pair. ($0.25 and $0.75) If they only knew.


You seem to be nearly as clumsy as I can be at times Both look incredibly realistic, icyuod2


----------



## icyuod2

Thx guy. I just used my belt sander (with 2" radius to cut away the steel.) Insert limb and tada!


----------



## witchymom

from oriental trading - $3.99/ free shipping lol


----------



## 22606

I like your sign, witchymom. Fitting


----------



## witchymom

Garthgoyle said:


> I like your sign, witchymom. Fitting


hehe i thought so


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

kittyvibe said:


> At newegg I found the door knocker but it wasnt $5, its $11 plus $4 ship. is that right? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0190001D38
> 
> I need to show this to my mom for her display.


Yah that's the one. I'm sorry I guess I forgot how much I paid. Pitty I would have been willing to trade my duplicate shocker door knocker, but alas I'm too afraid to go to the wrong address it got shipped to and get it back.....


----------



## just_Tim

got this lil guy yesterday. I know a lot of people are burned out on the zombie baby props. I happen to not be one of them lol I really like them


----------



## just_Tim

awesome props !!!! those are going to look GREAT. woops lol I was replying to someones post but I guess I didnt quote it lol.


----------



## just_Tim

ang32377 said:


> View attachment 122058
> Just got these delivered to me yesterday. I can't wait to add them to my swamp this Halloween.




very cool !!!!!!!!! those look great ! look forward to seeing them in your display


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> At newegg I found the door knocker but it wasnt $5, its $11 plus $4 ship. is that right? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0190001D38
> 
> I need to show this to my mom for her display.



I believe it was on sale for $5.99 a little while ago. If you have an Amazon account and order through them, they have it for the least expensive shipping right now, $2.99.


----------



## ang32377

offmymeds said:


> OMG!! I love those gators!!!


 I love them too!! I've been wanting some for a couple Halloweens.



kittyvibe said:


> ang32377, where did you get those gators?


I got them from Halloween Express with the free shipping and 25% off coupon. I've wanted to get them before but shipping was always so expensive. Hooray for free shipping!!



hallorenescene said:


> ang, those gators are awesome. you will have a very nice swamp.


Thanks! They will definately add that something to my swamp!



just_Tim said:


> very cool !!!!!!!!! those look great ! look forward to seeing them in your display


I will definately add some pictures this year. Gotta love Halloween pics.


----------



## marsham

Dropped by TJMaxx just to see if they started putting things out, and yay, they had just started. I immediately picked up this witch hat, it lights up and is on a stand. I saw some great witches, and yes, a lot of glitter (but I like that). Still waiting for the serving and tableware items, if they'll have any.


----------



## kathy2008

marsham said:


> Dropped by TJMaxx just to see if they started putting things out, and yay, they had just started. I immediately picked up this witch hat, it lights up and is on a stand. I saw some great witches, and yes, a lot of glitter (but I like that). Still waiting for the serving and tableware items, if they'll have any.
> View attachment 122314


Love the hat!


----------



## kathy2008

*Animated Rising Grave Reaper - Grandin Road*

This is my first scary prop purchase & I love it! Works exactly like the video. You have to clap to start it or it works on a timer or you can buy an optional foot pedal for it. I plan on putting it under my 80 year old maple tree with tombstones hiding it. Worth $99 to me! Thank God for credit cards! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddIt1lPGkRc&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## ChrisW

Monday A.M. we were north of NY and stopped in a Home Goods Store. We geeked out on all of the cool, reasonably priced Halloween merc that was on display. Ended up buying a 16" Headless Horseman figure, spooky lamp, VERY nice lenticular photo in a gothic frame (image of dead trees in old cemetery, the words "Silent As The Grave" underneath), A nice 3-D "Trick or Treat" sign with witch cutouts, A cube "Countdown to Halloween" calendar (It's going to make me more nervous than excited!), a webbed candelabra, and some other items.


----------



## Growler

O.k., I haven't really been around much since I really don't have the money or energy to get things done. On the other hand, I did score off freecycle yesterday when I got an old wheelchair. I'm thinking of maybe using it for the professor/nurse skeleton props. Not sure yet. I did get the wood to extend my cemetary fence for this year. Not much but, a little progress is better then none I guess.


----------



## 22606

marsham said:


> I immediately picked up this witch hat, it lights up and is on a stand. I saw some great witches, and yes, a lot of glitter (but I like that). Still waiting for the serving and tableware items, if they'll have any.


Nice (and bright) hat, marsham.



kathy2008 said:


> This is my first scary prop purchase & I love it! Works exactly like the video. You have to clap to start it or it works on a timer or you can buy an optional foot pedal for it. I plan on putting it under my 80 year old maple tree with tombstones hiding it. Worth $99 to me! Thank God for credit cards!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddIt1lPGkRc&feature=channel&list=UL


That 'Grave Keeper' prop is great, Kathy. I'm sure that he will look marvelous under the tree, surrounded by tombstones. I really like him, but I'm trying not to spend that much on a single prop, so he is out


----------



## Paint It Black

I think the grave keeper prop is great too, but I am right there with you Garthgoyle. There is a similarly-priced prop I have my eye on, and just can't bring myself to purchase due to the cost. I could wait til after Halloween - wonder if it will be sold out by then??

Maybe next year I will change my tactics - buy one really big, more expensive prop and quit buying all the little items that add up to a lot. Hmmm.


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought some more Cadbury Screme Eggs & some M&M's White Chocolate Candy Corn at the grocery store. Haven't broken into the M&Ms but ate all of the eggs! I also bought some full sized candy bars that were on sale.


----------



## witchymom

RCIAG said:


> Just bought some more Cadbury Screme Eggs & some M&M's White Chocolate Candy Corn at the grocery store. Haven't broken into the M&Ms but ate all of the eggs! I also bought some full sized candy bars that were on sale.


oh i did not need to see those LOLOLOL


----------



## RCIAG

I'm not a big white chocolate fan but I couldn't resist 'em!


----------



## witchy poo

icyuod2 I am going to say to you what I have wanted to say to so many people that cuts their wrist. GO UP STREAM YOU IDIOT  I feel sooo much better now, LOL. Very cool finds by the way.


----------



## Ravenous222

Some of my plague doctor items came in today! 

































Still waiting on the gloves, cloak, and hat. But once everything is complete I'll be sure to post a picture of the whole get up. We've also got a lot of great deals from craigslist and party city gave me a military discount . Once our setup is all done 'll put up a video of all our stuff this year (though it isn't much :/) Thinking about putting red LED's in the eyes, what do you all think?


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, that was terrifying till you explained it. whew
whitchy, that is very cute. nice price too


----------



## Penumbra

Ravenous222: That mask reminds me of something, but I can't quite figure it out....


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That's awesome rave, love the mask. But if you put lights in the eyes you might not be able to see


----------



## Ravenous222

HalloweenTrick said:


> That's awesome rave, love the mask. But if you put lights in the eyes you might not be able to see


True, haha I have seen this mask modified with LED's in it though so I think I'll just have to find a tutorial on how to do it correctly.


----------



## Zombiesmash

It's about time I did a round-up of my new additions from the last couple months.

Ultimate Winged Reaper from Walmart online. I hadn't attached his hood very well, or fixed his sleeves so you can see the bolts in this pic. He's fantastic though, I'm in love with him.








Sparkly-eye skull, mummy cat and black owl (eyes light up and makes hooting sounds) from Tai Pan Trading-








Venetian Victoria from Grandin Road (I ordered her back in April but they just shipped a couple weeks ago)-








Balls and chain from Tai Pan Trading, and skulls and skeleton hand from Michael's-








And, the "Uncle Gory" bust from HomeGoods (I love that nickname! I'm trying to remember which forum member named him that. Kudos!)


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Oh great finds all!! Today, I scored a full box of Halloween items at my local Goodwill! Won't show them since several are too perfect for my Secret Reaper victim - or so I hope!


----------



## witchy46

Ohh! Nice finds Zombiesmash, I love the Venetian Victoria, the mummy cat and the awesome bust uncle gory!!!


----------



## witchy46

[Jedi ]Cloak_Dagger said:


> Recently bought these to add to my collection:
> 
> View attachment 122044
> 
> 
> View attachment 122037



I love the hands, where did you get them?


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

witchy46 said:


> I love the hands, where did you get them?


Those are from grandinroad the 2011 collection they might still have more!


----------



## matrixmom

Love these guys! where did you order from? Toscano?



ang32377 said:


> View attachment 122058
> Just got these delivered to me yesterday. I can't wait to add them to my swamp this Halloween.


----------



## IowaGuy

Totally digg the Gory Bust, I'm still trying to decide what kind of wood to use for my custom grave stones...I need thickness and they gotta be durable hence I prolly wont go with styrofoam


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Anyone have a Kirkland's by them? I stopped in there yesterday and they have a beautiful canvas print of a house adorned with pumpkins. The windows of the house and the pumpkins have LED lights that light up. It was a subtle enough piece that I could justifiably have it hanging up all year round. It was $40. I didn't get to snap a picture because my child decided to start acting like a hellbeast and I had to march her out of there!

Edit: Found it online

http://www.kirklands.com/product/Se...nvas-Art-Print/pc/2289/c/0/sc/2405/161516.uts


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, those are some cool buys. i want victoria, she's very creepy cool.
dark, that is a very pretty picture


----------



## jenlea81

Darkpumpkin said:


> Anyone have a Kirkland's by them? I stopped in there yesterday and they have a beautiful canvas print of a house adorned with pumpkins. The windows of the house and the pumpkins have LED lights that light up. It was a subtle enough piece that I could justifiably have it hanging up all year round. It was $40. I didn't get to snap a picture because my child decided to start acting like a hellbeast and I had to march her out of there!
> 
> Edit: Found it online
> 
> http://www.kirklands.com/product/Se...nvas-Art-Print/pc/2289/c/0/sc/2405/161516.uts


I really like that! I wouldnt mind living there lol.


----------



## 22606

Ravenous222, excellent items for your plague doctor. Regarding your question: Yes, a million times yes!! Do red LEDs in the eyes!!

Zombiesmash, the new buys are spectacular.


----------



## icyuod2

witchy poo said:


> icyuod2 I am going to say to you what I have wanted to say to so many people that cuts their wrist. GO UP STREAM YOU IDIOT  I feel sooo much better now, LOL. Very cool finds by the way.


Damn you witchy poo. Ya made me spit pop all over my computer.


----------



## Haunted Nana

LOL wichypoo& icyuod2
you made me laugh today but here is a tiny bit of advise you icyuod2 if you're prone to spitting pop out all over your computer Argg I hate to even say this but umm save a couple of buck from Hallowee spending (damn that Hurt) and invest in some wet wipes to keep your keys operable so you can use computer to get on the forum.LMAO that all was hilarious.. Thansk guys was in a not so good mood until I read this.LOL


----------



## sumrtym

Added 2 new items from HomeGoods, both crows. One is sitting on a tree branch, other is on a pedestal with a bunch of black tissue paper strings under him like a nest. Below is a picture of that one, other is on page 14 of the Homegoods thread.


----------



## MissKitty

Darkpumpkin said:


> Anyone have a Kirkland's by them? I stopped in there yesterday and they have a beautiful canvas print of a house adorned with pumpkins. The windows of the house and the pumpkins have LED lights that light up. It was a subtle enough piece that I could justifiably have it hanging up all year round. It was $40. I didn't get to snap a picture because my child decided to start acting like a hellbeast and I had to march her out of there!
> 
> Edit: Found it online
> 
> http://www.kirklands.com/product/Se...nvas-Art-Print/pc/2289/c/0/sc/2405/161516.uts


I love that picture! 

I always say my children act like squirrels on crack. I like hell beast better! lol!

Zombiesmash--I love your owl and big light up skull!


----------



## RCIAG

OK I tried those white chocolate candy corn M&M's & I gotta say they were horrible!! Waaay too sweet (& I love sweet) & just...wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Ghost Host

Purchased this item today from Home Goods! I had to have one after I saw someone else posted one on this forum.


----------



## Ghost Host

I got this today from Home Goods too!


----------



## Onewish1

that bust is great GH!!!


----------



## GuitarGal

GH, were there any more of the zombie woman busts at the location you went to today? I went to the Alt Spgs store specifically to try to get that bust and no luck. I did, however, get the same lantern as you. Kinda funny!


----------



## Ravenous222

We decided to so an inventory of all the stuff we've bought this year. Sorry for the poor audio quality, we recorded it with an Iphone haha.


----------



## RCIAG

GuitarGal said:


> GH, were there any more of the zombie woman busts at the location you went to today? I went to the Alt Spgs store specifically to try to get that bust and no luck. I did, however, get the same lantern as you. Kinda funny!


I would LOVE to have one of those busts! My Homegoods had nothing of the sort, just tons of glittery stuff & nothing nearly as cool as that bust.

If ANYONE would be willing to grab an extra I'd be more than willing to pay for it & pay for the shipping. It reminds me of Bicycle Girl from Walking Dead. It makes me wish Homegoods sold things online.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Yesterday I got two cute goretraits and two furry spiders at Dollar Tree.


----------



## hallorenescene

sum, those crows are nice
gh, that bust is great, now you need uncle gory to go with her.
raven, you should have a sweet haunt this year. lot's of cool items


----------



## Ravenous222

hallorenescene said:


> sum, those crows are nice
> gh, that bust is great, now you need uncle gory to go with her.
> raven, you should have a sweet haunt this year. lot's of cool items


Thanks! We're still not done haha, always adding new items. Heck after I posted this video we went out and got more stuff xD I'm gunna end up broke! We don't have as much room to work with this year as we have before but we hope to make the most of it.


----------



## Ghost Host

GuitarGal : 

I picked mine up at the Orange outlet mall in Winter Garden FL.

RCIAG: 

I feel you on all the glitter crap at Home Goods. I had my wife look everyday until they got one. The bad part is they only had just 1 advailable. If I see another I will get it for you because I know how hard it was just to get 1 of these items. The sad thing is people purchases these b/c of their high demand, and then sell the busts on Ebay for 3 times the amount found in stores. The bust cost 29.99 + tax. in case you find one! P.S. check out my Haunted Mansion office picks to see last years Home Goods vampire busts I got.

hallorenescene:

I was unable to find a "Uncle Gory"


----------



## witchy46

Thanks, I'll check them out, they are too cute!!!


----------



## IowaGuy

Just bought some more 2x4x10's for continuing me headless horse and a new dremmel tool  . Of course I completely forgot about the MAIN BOARD that needs replaced already due to improper measurement...so guess who gets to go back to Lowes, haha.


----------



## frogkid11

IowaGuy said:


> Just bought some more 2x4x10's for continuing me headless horse and a new dremmel tool  . Of course I completely forgot about the MAIN BOARD that needs replaced already due to improper measurement...so guess who gets to go back to Lowes, haha.


May I be so nosy as to ask what is the headless horseman project? Are you creating a lifesize horse, by chance? Please share some photos or let us know if this is going in the prop section - I LOVE all things headless horseman!!!!


----------



## IowaGuy

You are correct sir, I'm building a life-size headless horseman. To me, beside obvious pumkins and graveyards, you dont get much more Halloween than the headless horseman. I'll be posting all my builds when working on them


----------



## frogkid11

OMG!! That is SOOOOO awesome!!! I have thought about stepping up my game where headless is concerned this year, but I think a new transmission in the car took away funds for buying an actual life-size horse statue. My avatar is the actual image I projected onto plywood several years ago and cut him out to stand in the distance of my graveyard. The whole thing measures 8 foot high, I have red plastic behind the horse's eyes, and instead of the one dimensional pumpkin, I left off that portion of the picture and made a shelf instead and a lighted carveable pumpkin sits there and lights up to add some dimension and realism.

SOOOOOOO can't wait to see your project!!!


----------



## IowaGuy

frogkid11 said:


> OMG!! That is SOOOOO awesome!!! I have thought about stepping up my game where headless is concerned this year, but I think a new transmission in the car took away funds for buying an actual life-size horse statue. My avatar is the actual image I projected onto plywood several years ago and cut him out to stand in the distance of my graveyard. The whole thing measures 8 foot high, I have red plastic behind the horse's eyes, and instead of the one dimensional pumpkin, I left off that portion of the picture and made a shelf instead and a lighted carveable pumpkin sits there and lights up to add some dimension and realism.
> 
> SOOOOOOO can't wait to see your project!!!


Yup, I'm making this life-size. Started the frame last weekend actually. I'm a city boy so I had to do quite the research getting specs on a horses measurements. Planning to put red lights (haven't decided what type) in the horse's eyes and the horsemans eyes and attach a fog machine (vented)for the horse nostrils. I'm just hoping its a Real eye-catcher


----------



## ang32377

matrixmom said:


> Love these guys! where did you order from? Toscano?



I got them from Halloween Express. I used a 25% off coupon and there was free shipping.


----------



## Paint It Black

ravenous, enjoyed watching your video and seeing all your ideas and projects. look forward to updates. thanks.


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

All these amazing things from Home Goods...

[ throws self on floor and starts thrashing around and yelling]

I wish I had a Home Goods near me!!

;-) Hehe. Really tho, all of the HG stuff I have seen is amazing! Great finds, everyone.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Meeeee toooo Iluvmesomehalloween.


----------



## 22606

Ghost Host said:


> I got this today from Home Goods too!
> 
> View attachment 122546


Some of the other lanterns that Marshalls/Home Goods had when I stopped were also really cool, but that was my favorite, due to how different it is. Great choice, Ghost Host, and I like the bust a great deal, as well


----------



## jenscats5

Decided on a whim to check Craigslist today.......responded to an ad & picked all this up for $30!! Not a bad scoop IMO....





































Part 1!!


----------



## jenscats5

Part 2!! There's a whole plastic bag of the black leaf garland and another bag of black viny looking things - almost seaweed looking stuff....


----------



## LadyRohan

I didn't buy anything yet but my local BigLots has some of their stuff out.


----------



## Murisa89

I Went to Tj maxx and found this globe in the halloween section, Went to pay for it and the clerk dropped it!! NOT KIDDING! And it was the only one. If anyone finds it can you pick it up for me and ill pay you through paypal or something and you can mail it... doubt ill find anymore in idaho


----------



## frogkid11

Murisa89 said:


> I Went to Tj maxx and found this globe in the halloween section, Went to pay for it and the clerk dropped it!! NOT KIDDING! And it was the only one. If anyone finds it can you pick it up for me and ill pay you through paypal or something and you can mail it... doubt ill find anymore in idaho


Murisa, can you describe which of the many globes you found? There are tons at my store right now. Some are musical and some are just simply decorative. There are all kinds of different displays inside the globe - I'd be glad to look for you.


----------



## Murisa89

frogkid11 said:


> Murisa, can you describe which of the many globes you found? There are tons at my store right now. Some are musical and some are just simply decorative. There are all kinds of different displays inside the globe - I'd be glad to look for you.


Frogkid11 sorry im having trouble getting my photo to post :/ Is my file to big? its an all white owl with a white wooden base, it does not play music =]


----------



## Murisa89

Murisa89 said:


> I Went to Tj maxx and found this globe in the halloween section, Went to pay for it and the clerk dropped it!! NOT KIDDING! And it was the only one. If anyone finds it can you pick it up for me and ill pay you through paypal or something and you can mail it... doubt ill find anymore in idaho


----------



## Minakitty

The Better Homes and Gardens Halloween Tricks and Treats special issue was at the grocery store today! I've only given it a quick scan (I like to savor it!), but it's so great to see the special issues in stores. Also, it's not the same things every year *cough*Martha*cough*.

Pillsbury and Taste of Home issues are also out, but I can't cook!


----------



## jenscats5

Minakitty said:


> The Better Homes and Gardens Halloween Tricks and Treats special issue was at the grocery store today! I've only given it a quick scan (I like to savor it!), but it's so great to see the special issues in stores. Also, it's not the same things every year *cough*Martha*cough*.
> 
> Pillsbury and Taste of Home issues are also out, but I can't cook!


Ooooo nice! I'll be on the lookout!!

Psst! Cooking isn't hard! **wink**


----------



## sumrtym

Murisa89 said:


>


Is it supposed to be white snow in it too? I saw the white owl in mine just today. If I make it down there tomorrow I can see if they still have it (just remember the white owl and what looked like white snow for the interior but I didn't pick it up).


----------



## LadySherry

I'll be on the look out in Texas for the globe


----------



## 22606

Great score, jenscats5. 

I am so sorry to hear what happened to your owl, Murisa89. That is a beautiful piece and I hope that someone is able to grab another for you.


----------



## tamster

I would love to order one myself but they won't do paypal outside of U.S. can anyone help me get one?


----------



## tamster

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Love the skeletal dog. He'd look great holding a lantern in his mouth.





Hollie H said:


> Look what my honey bought me today!!! I am so in love with it. I am going to switch out the basket for something more Halloweenie.


I would love to purchase one myself but they won't allow paypal outside of U.S. Can anyone help me get one to Canada? I just love it!


----------



## Murisa89

sumrtym said:


> Is it supposed to be white snow in it too? I saw the white owl in mine just today. If I make it down there tomorrow I can see if they still have it (just remember the white owl and what looked like white snow for the interior but I didn't pick it up).


sumrtym- yes it has white snow and also little black bats, you can kinda see one of the bats on the owl. Thanks so much =]


----------



## Murisa89

LadySherry said:


> I'll be on the look out in Texas for the globe


Ladysherry- Thank You =]


----------



## frogkid11

Minakitty said:


> The Better Homes and Gardens Halloween Tricks and Treats special issue was at the grocery store today! I've only given it a quick scan (I like to savor it!), but it's so great to see the special issues in stores. Also, it's not the same things every year *cough*Martha*cough*.
> 
> Pillsbury and Taste of Home issues are also out, but I can't cook!


For those that like to pick up the annual publications, Halloween with Matthew Mead was at my local Kroger today.


----------



## hallorenescene

minakitty, i saw that issue too. i flipped through it, and it looked good. just didn't have the money today. and i agree...martha, cough, cough...but, for anyone who has never had a martha magazine, it's well worth the money. but one will do you, for years and years and years.


----------



## MissMandy

That snow globe is really cool!


----------



## Windborn

Hit up Dollar Tree and Ross today. Bought a whole box of skulls which will be reworked into other props, some eyeballs and some neat Halloween fence figurines.
Ross had some neat stuff, too - I limited myself to a lantern and a "finger food" tray (has creepy fingers on it!)


----------



## Murisa89

So I bought this box back in march, and i keep her out all year long =] I had her custom made and her maker named her Pretitta. I thought all you halloween Kings and Queens would love her so i thought i would share. if you want to order one of your own or have Pip make you one i Bought her on etsy at http://www.etsy.com/shop/pippenwycks?ref=seller_info


i also bought cute magnets with one eye and if you want to see those just go to her seller history and it shows all her sales. Have a good day everyone










If You Buy Can You Let Her Know Pretitta Sent You =]


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I'm such a dummy. I was digging in the Halloween stuff for several sets of hands I had bought last year and was stunned by finding (4) foggers stacked up. I was dumbfounded. I had no idea where they other two came from. Then I remembered I had bought them on clearance last year. I dug around some more and found all the cool stuff I bought and forgot about. Christmas in August !!!!

I guess technically...I didn't buy them today....but in essence, I did...


----------



## VexFX

Critters original movie prop.


----------



## Minakitty

hallorenescene said:


> minakitty, i saw that issue too. i flipped through it, and it looked good. just didn't have the money today. and i agree...martha, cough, cough...but, for anyone who has never had a martha magazine, it's well worth the money. but one will do you, for years and years and years.


I should clarify that as repetitive as Martha's Halloween issues have been, I will continue to buy them, every year, without fail. I just can't help it!
I also agree that if someone has never bought one before, they will love it.


----------



## 22606

That book is awesome, Murisa89. Great find.

Vex, excellent Krite prop. I love those things


----------



## VexFX

@Garthgoyle: This one is not a replica. It's an original prop for the movie that was never finished for use on screen.


----------



## IshWitch

Last trip to the thrift store I got some JoL items, a stuffed one, a plastic bucket one, a spring bucket kind, a couple of little plastic ones. I just think JoLs scattered everywhere just SCREAM Halloween! LOL
I got a couple of wigs (one is an Elvis one heehee) and an orange plush ghoulie that was too unique to pass up. A stuffed skelly, a black plastic table cover (for a quarter), and a monkey/gorilla type mask! It is wild, it goes over your head, you look thru' his eyes, then there are little arms and feet. I fell in love. 
I think I spent ten bucks, if.

I am working through Monday, so hope to post pics come Tues.

Also hit DT for some of the little tombstones, plan on making a little cemetery area somewhere in the house. Picked up 2 packs of the bat silhouettes, and one each of the spider and rats. And got 4 more creepy cloths, I just throw them over the chairs willy nilly. This year want to also hang more here ant there.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Pink foam sheeting! The cashier asked what I'd be doing with a single sheet and I suspect 'making tombstones' isn't the answer she was waiting for. 

Also popped by Dollar Tree for some creepy cloth and also ended up with a rat (which I discovered is squeaky), and a skull that I can hopefully corpse up a bit.


----------



## sookie

I bought a sheer ghost from Michael's, 3 potion jars and my puppy's costume. Assorted candles, real and battery. Two crafts to work on.

From the $1 store a couple of things, mainly some plastic silver wear and purple cups for Halloween night, a cup that is black and says 'Vampire Blood' on it. Creepy cloth.

Garden Ridge I got a pumpkin that lights up. Fun day today!


----------



## hallorenescene

murisa, the book is very cool. that eye looks so real. the eyes have it. tell your friend she did a good job
vex, i think that is a nice prop too.
all you guys, sounds like some cute stuff. more fun with pictures


----------



## 22606

VexFX said:


> @Garthgoyle: This one is not a replica. It's an original prop for the movie that was never finished for use on screen.


I caught myself after reading the description and changed it, but not in time, apparently I just assumed at first that you had made it, with you being involved in doing sculptures and all


----------



## sumrtym

Well, I didn't buy it, but went to the Nebraska Furniture Mart diamond necklace giveaway. 300 boxes, 6 of which contain numbers for diamond necklaces, a bunch with stickers for 75th anniversary paperweights (big fist sized "diamond" with Nebraska Furniture Mart etched, unfortunately, on the main face), and the rest with the Helzberg diamonds "You are loved" pins plus plastic diamond.

I won a paperweight, the gf won the standard pin / plastic diamond. I'm not terribly fond of the plastic diamond she won, but I will say it fit perfectly into the eye socket of my Walgreens resin skull.


----------



## Deadna

My sister got at auction a little tykes playhouse for me to repaint into a haunted house $5 and a big blower $1 that came from one of those huge waterslide things. I can just imagine how far the fog would blow with that thing 
Funny story about the playhouse...it came from a daycare where the yard was covered in pea gravel. My sister went to claim the house and couldn't budge it because over the years the kids had filled the walls with gravel..LOL!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

That sounds interesting....!


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Lets see from Garden Ridge I got a 5' Chained Reaper, Cocoon Head, and a fabric spiderweb. From Dollar Tree I got 9 Crows, 4 Bloody Window Clings, 3 Beware Entrances, 1 pack of eyeballs, 1 pack of ears, 1 skull, a sign, 2 packs of paper spiders. From Dollar General I got the 36" Pumpkin, 2 packs of paper spiders, and 2 small reapers. From Michaels I got the busts.


----------



## Darkpumpkin

So after going back and forth on it, I had a coupon and decided that I had to have this afterall:

http://www.kirklands.com/product/Se...nvas-Art-Print/pc/2289/c/0/sc/2405/161516.uts

I mounted it above my TV and it looks awesome! The LED lights look really nice at night and it's a piece I can keep up all year long. With coupon, I paid $32.


----------



## hallorenescene

dark, i think that picture is beautiful


----------



## 22606

Your haunted house print is wonderful, Darkpumpkin. Even $40 is not really too bad of a price for it, considering the size, although your cost was far better, of 
course


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Thank you for the compliments! It really looks gorgeous in person. The online picture doesn't do it justice. I have a husband who thankfully tolerates a lot from me so he has no problem with it staying up all year round. The spot above my TV was dying to have something above it. Just takes 3 AA batteries in the back to power it on. I have a feeling it will put a smile on my face even during the blah months of winter.


----------



## Onewish1

did some looking around today.. our dollar general just started putting stuff out.. only 1/2 the isle is full 







and I was vibrating walking in the door at christmas tree shop.. still not the whole seasonal section.. but a pretty good part of it


----------



## Onewish1

some more


----------



## witchymom

some cool stuff in there


----------



## MissMandy

Man! I wish we had a Dollar General around here  Lots of cool stuff! I really like those canisters in the 6th pic.


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Man! I wish we had a Dollar General around here  Lots of cool stuff! I really like those canisters in the 6th pic.


i think only the first picture was DG - the others are from somewhere else.


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> i think only the first picture was DG - the others are from somewhere else.


Oh crapzoids! Thank gawd you said that, witchy. Christmas Tree Shops...I have!


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Oh crapzoids! Thank gawd you said that, witchy. Christmas Tree Shops...I have!


i dont  .........


----------



## MissMandy

I just stopped in there week before last and there was no sign of Halloween yet


----------



## Onewish1

$240.00 later we left the Christmas tree shop.. yep only the 1st photo is DG


----------



## MissMandy

Onewish1 said:


> $240.00 later we left the Christmas tree shop.. yep only the 1st photo is DG


Wow lol. Adds up quick!


----------



## 22606

Onewish1 said:


> $240.00 later we left the Christmas tree shop.. yep only the 1st photo is DG


Understandable. It looks like they have some excellent items this year, and even those small purchases _do_ add up Thanks for all of the pictures, Onewish1.


----------



## Onewish1

yep they do.. here is one of the things we like best.. $8.00.. we might add a body on him


----------



## MissMandy

Wow....$8?! That's a great value


----------



## Onewish1

we might go get more.. they had a pirate head too.. but every battery was dead in the store.. so we couldn't see how good or bad they were.. we took a chance and picked one up... glad we did


----------



## MissMandy

Could've always returned it  This was Christmas Tree Shop right?


----------



## Onewish1

oh the other thing we were happy about finding .. were rubber ball eyes .. 3 sets for a dollar at DG.. can use em for props we have pending.. thought that was a great deal


----------



## Onewish1

yes it was MissMandy


----------



## Zombiesmash

DAMN. No Christmas Tree Shops near me. I would LOVE the vampire and pirate skull heads. Dang.


----------



## MissMandy

Onewish1 said:


> yes it was MissMandy


Thanks for all the info and pix


----------



## kittyvibe

I have both the vampire and pirate talking heads. The pirate is super awesome! I only wish I could have found the clown one on sale  
BTW heres a video of the pirate head--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUZfk3rBu9w


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have all three heads--vampire, clown and pirate. Think I got them on clearance at Spirit one year. $8 is a super price for them. I love all of them. Sometimes it's nice to use them with their triggered voice track and other times they make great head props. Nice find. If you can find the other two guy, I'd say go for it at that price. If they don't work it's probably that the batteries are old and dead. New batteries and a great head at a great price.


----------



## Onewish1

thanks for the link.. he is pretty cool


----------



## pinkie1205

I forgot to post (I think) but last week I got 3 strands of purple LED lights at a yard sale for $5! They were new in box! I couldn't pass it up. I also got a welcome mat in the shape of a pumpkin for $1. My mom is going to use it for Trick or Treat then I'm going to use it for the parade.


----------



## hallorenescene

so one wish, what fun items did you get? sounds like a halloween heaven
that head for $8.00 is unbelievable. i want one
kitty, thanks for posting that pirate head, you're right, it's awesome too. i want both. and if i could find the clown, dang right i would want it. wow


----------



## juliaghoulia

I hit Dollar Tree today and got 2 crows, three small bunches of black flowers, a skull and a styrofoam ring to make a wreath with


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Let's see...I went to two different Marshalls and Ross this weekend and bought 7 framed prints, a wall hanging, two light up box decorations, a garland, and a fake book decoration. I have no idea why I bought 7(!) framed prints. I don't have enough space for them!


----------



## Onewish1

hallorenescene said:


> so one wish, what fun items did you get? sounds like a halloween heaven
> that head for $8.00 is unbelievable. i want one
> kitty, thanks for posting that pirate head, you're right, it's awesome too. i want both. and if i could find the clown, dang right i would want it. wow


we bought a bunch of the skill wreaths ... some yard signs... 2 of the straw people from the 1st photo... 3 styrofoam pumpkins.. a bunch of the glitter skulls.. a super song legged spider.. the statue with the skeleton holding a pumpkin... a whole lot of goodie bags... dollar treat bag goodies.. a couple of small lanterns that changed colors.. the cart was totally full... almost embarrassing ... I said almost


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have all three heads--vampire, clown and pirate. Think I got them on clearance at Spirit one year. $8 is a super price for them. I love all of them. Sometimes it's nice to use them with their triggered voice track and other times they make great head props. Nice find. If you can find the other two guy, I'd say go for it at that price. If they don't work it's probably that the batteries are old and dead. New batteries and a great head at a great price.


How'd u get them for $8? Lucky!


----------



## Onewish1

I am guessing since all the batteries were dead.. they must have been left over from last year

???


----------



## lisa48317

Onewish1 said:


> and I was vibrating walking in the door at christmas tree shop.. still not the whole seasonal section.. but a pretty good part of it


Holy Crap! Your store has a LOT more stuff than mine does -and I was just there Friday night!!!


----------



## frogkid11

SOOOO happy with my purchase from yesterday. I have been wanting a life-size suite of armour to add to my house decorations...and guess what I found at Garden Ridge yesterday???? Yep, that's right - he measures almost 6 1/2 foot (including the plumes in his helmet) and was priced at $99.99 BUT he was half price as part of their clearance!!!! That's right - $50.00 and I finally have my "spooky knight". I need to paint him up to make him more spooky but I won't spend another $50.00 on aging him, for sure. WHOOOO HOOOOOOO


----------



## IowaGuy

Oh wow! Very cool indeed!! Congrats on the find


----------



## IowaGuy

Just ordered Midnight Syndicate "13th Hour" (via Amazon) because of how many of you folks talked about. "Delerium" will be here 2morrow but I figured why be so limited, yes I consider even 12 tracks very limited.


----------



## Terror Tom

Awesome score of suit of armor Frogkidd11! I looked at them the last time I was there.

I picked up some of these at the Dollar General store. They were in the toy aisle:









I think they will look pretty good in jars for the old mad lab scientist lab. Aside note, if you use distilled water instead of tap water, the grow toys get bigger!


----------



## midnightterror

For a weekend when I was not supposed to buy anything due to coming up vacations, I think I found some good things for a total of $20.00 all items work and move, they all come from Gemmy, with the exception of the bust


----------



## offmymeds

You got some good stuff for 20.00!! 
Nice scroe Frogkid! 
Thanks for the tip on the distilled water Terrortom!! I need my elephant fetus to be bigger.


----------



## hallorenescene

frog, that is a super deal. we went to a pirate festival a couple of weekends ago, and they wanted $50.00 just for the head. seemed pricey to me. even at $99.99 i think it's a good price. $50.00, and you really won a prize. i've always wanted one of these. very cool. 
iowa guy, midnight syndicate is awesome. i got vampire from my secret reaper one year, i would love to have more from them.
terror tom, those grow items are always fun
midnight, those are some fun toys. and $20.00to boot. you did good! i have the hand, and it's a hoot


----------



## 22606

I love your suit of armor, frogkid11; makes me think of the Hell Knights from the _Castlevania_ game series

Terror Tom, cool, but how in the world did you find out about the difference in growth due to type of water used?

Those items are all great, midnightterror. The Vincent Price-looking bust is my favorite, though. That price for the lot was one heck of a deal, I think


----------



## Terror Tom

Garth, I found it on the 'net. So IT must be true. Actually they gave a scientific reason for it. The grow toys are made out of a polymer that expands when in contact with water. Evidently dissolved salts in common tap water interfere with it expanding as much as possible.


----------



## 22606

Terror Tom said:


> Garth, I found it on the 'net. So IT must be true. Actually they gave a scientific reason for it. The grow toys are made out of a polymer that expands when in contact with water. Evidently dissolved salts in common tap water interfere with it expanding as much as possible.


Yeah, _everything_ found on the Internet is guaranteed to hold up when put to the test That does makes sense. Thanks for clarifying, TT.


----------



## Terror Tom

Hey, it was a website about science.


----------



## frogkid11

WOW Midnight!!! What an awesome haul for $20 !!!! I love the bust - he reminds me of Vincent Price and I would love to have him


----------



## sumrtym

Picked up a pot holder glove for $3 plus change that has a stitched into it skeleton with pumpkin head the full length of the glove. I'll try to post a pic later.


----------



## moony_1

Today we got four Costco skellies, some chains and handcuffs, some gems for inside of our treasure box and 20 bags of creepy cloth  I love shopping in Edmonton when we come down here!!! Unfortunately our van is packed to the gills again though :/ whoops!


----------



## Onewish1

That knight is cool!!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Went to Dollar Tree for something non Halloween and left with a bag of Halloween stuff. I got two packs of glow in the dark eyes(from the toy section) and couple of figurines and some extra of other things I need for this Halloween.


----------



## badgirl

I just bought some Costco skeletons too. No way can i resist opening those boxes!!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

My boyfriend bought this for me this weekend at Yankee Candle part of the Boney Bunch. They have so many awesome Halloween items!! I want them all!!


----------



## 22606

HalloweenTrick, that is cute


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked this bust up at Homesense (Canadian version of Home Goods). Thanks to the Halloween Member who posted the pictures and information to inform all of us on the bust


----------



## 22606

Spinechiller, that is interesting. Does your bust have realistic bits of hair, as it seems?


----------



## frogkid11

badgirl said:


> I just bought some Costco skeletons too. No way can i resist opening those boxes!!!!


How is everyone still finding the Costco skellies?? I thought they were sold out weeks ago? Is anyone willing to buy one for me and ship him ( I will pay for everything, of course).


----------



## moony_1

frogkid11 said:


> How is everyone still finding the Costco skellies?? I thought they were sold out weeks ago? Is anyone willing to buy one for me and ship him ( I will pay for everything, of course).


I would but shipping would cost a fortune! Te Costco I went to had about fifteen left! (it was the north side Costco in Edmonton Alberta)


----------



## moony_1

Spinechiller said:


> Picked this bust up at Homesense (Canadian version of Home Goods). Thanks to the Halloween Member who posted the pictures and information to inform all of us on the bust
> 
> View attachment 123485


Gorgeous!!! I'll have to send my mom in searching for one for me! Haha


----------



## Gryphon

Anyone have an item number and description for the costco skellie? Ours hasnt gotten them in yet and claims they cant say whwn it will be in without that info


----------



## moony_1

Gryphon said:


> Anyone have an item number and description for the costco skellie? Ours hasnt gotten them in yet and claims they cant say whwn it will be in without that info


The item number is 988565 and it's a 60" pose and stay skeleton  good luck!


----------



## hallorenescene

trick, cute candle
spine, oh yeah, that is an awesome bust


----------



## Tannasgach

frogkid11 said:


> How is everyone still finding the Costco skellies?? I thought they were sold out weeks ago? Is anyone willing to buy one for me and ship him ( I will pay for everything, of course).


frogkid, there's no Costco in my area but I was able to get the pose-n-stay skelly here http://www.costumes4less.com/Lifesize-Pose-N-Stay-Skeleton_Z804498_Prod.aspx. You pay a little more but the shipping is free and it arrived within a week of ordering.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Gryphon said:


> Anyone have an item number and description for the costco skellie? Ours hasnt gotten them in yet and claims they cant say whwn it will be in without that info



Gryphon, you might have missed the boat. The Costco skelly deliveries have been tracked across the country in the LOOK WHAT I FOUND AT COSTCO TODAY (clickable link) thread on the Prop Forum and the thread was mentioned in several thread posts in the General Discussion Board a few times. If you look back thru the sightings which were generated by Costco's _New In Warehouse List_ mentioned in that thread, you will see that Burbank got theirs in on 7/27; Pacoima never listed any; Los Feliz got theirs in on 7/27; Van Nuys on 7/25 and Santa Clarita on 7/26. Of the next 5 locations closest to Sunland going out 20 miles would be Northridge, Alhambra, Culver City and Montebello who also did not post anything. Only Canoga Park listed them coming in on 7/25. I'd suggest calling the stores that didn't post the skeletons on the _New in Warehouse List_ since we have not had any info on them. 

Costco Halloween Forum members have been told everything from "sold out", "only received half shipment (18 of 36 supposedly requested for each store)", "not getting in and deleted from computer system" to "might get their shipment in September (but no dates given)". A number of people who contributed to sightings in that thread also reported that their store got them in but never added them to the Costco Warehouse List, and those locations had already sold out.

I don't want to encourage posting about the skellies on this thread as there already is the comprehsive thread on the prop forum about this, but wanted to at least save you some time letting you know which locations the skellies already came in to and what stores never reported receiving them (according to updates or lack thereof to the _New In Warehouse List_). You might want to contact those locations that did get them in already but there's a really good chance that they were sold out within a week or two of receiving them, but you never know I guess. If you do call the stores in your area, would you be kind enough to report what you are told by each store to those who are still watching the Costco thread in the Prop area? I'm sure it would help those in your area know one way or another if any more are due to come into southern California. I counted 17 southern Calif. locations that never reported. A Recap by State and Store Location of the Costcos around the country that did not report receiving Skeletons was also posted near the end of the thread (which continues to grow) and this might help others around the country as well in their search.


----------



## MistaSparkle

This isn't actually intended to serve as a Halloween decoration, but I was in Big Lots last night and came across this amongst the summer stuff, right next to the Halloween section. It's hard to tell from the still photo on Amazon, but it looked pretty realistic in person. My girlfriend and I both agreed that it would look really cool with our witches jars. I'm sure some crafty person on here can even come up with some sort of a creepy modification. The price on the tag was $11.77, but we decided to wait and see if they're discounted, since most of the other stuff in that section was being marked down.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

frogkid11 said:


> How is everyone still finding the Costco skellies?? I thought they were sold out weeks ago? Is anyone willing to buy one for me and ship him ( I will pay for everything, of course).


Frogkid, only 2 Virginia locations haven't reported receiving skeletons to the Costco List, the Newington-Springfield and West Henrico locations. All of the other 13 locations received and posted receipt back in the 7/22-7/26 timeframe. Sorry you missed seeing the heads up when they came into your State.


----------



## witchymom

i found some things for my VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!! Muahahahaaahaahahaaaaaaa


----------



## ninababy100109

Can anyone tell me where I could find some quality tombstones for the front yard - not foam or plastic, but some heavy iron or cement like ones. I know Micahels has some cement ones, but anywhere else?


----------



## chili

This years theme is The Addams Family so we are building the Addams Family House. I was checking to see what Big Lots had and found an animated hand that goes around in a circle, looks like I can check "Thing" off the list.


----------



## 22606

ninababy100109 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I could find some quality tombstones for the front yard - not foam or plastic, but some heavy iron or cement like ones. I know Micahels has some cement ones, but anywhere else?


Target usually carries the heavy resin tombstones each year, often at $25 or less, depending on the size that one desires. Otherwise, there is Grandin Road, but they charge a ton ($70+ _each_)... http://www.grandinroad.com/ProductS...atalogId=11103&langId=-1&searchTerm=tombstone



chili said:


> This years theme is The Addams Family so we are building the Addams Family House. I was checking to see what Big Lots had and found an animated hand that goes around in a circle, looks like I can check "Thing" off the list.


Good job finding your 'Thing', chili


----------



## osenator

I hit a Dollar Tree and a new Walmart and BAZING! 2 isles, full of goodies! I got the female Zombie I wanted since last year, for 50$ at Walmart! She is pretty cool! Flimsy, yes but can be fixed, as her paint, I use make up to fix it. She is tall! Taller than me, I think (she is more tahn 6 feet tall!). 




The pics are in the video, with my cat enjoying her.


----------



## Haunted Nana

osenator said:


> I hit a Dollar Tree and a new Walmart and BAZING! 2 isles, full of goodies! I got the female Zombie I wanted since last year, for 50$ at Walmart! She is pretty cool! Flimsy, yes but can be fixed, as her paint, I use make up to fix it. She is tall! Taller than me, I think (she is more tahn 6 feet tall!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics are in the video, with my cat enjoying her.


She sounds ver cool but I can't see any video only a black box. I know youwill enjoy her anyway.


----------



## 22606

Your zombie is amazing, osenator. Are cats included with all of them, or is that limited to just yours?


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, cute kitty. and your zombie is nice too. lol.


----------



## sumrtym

ninababy100109 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I could find some quality tombstones for the front yard - not foam or plastic, but some heavy iron or cement like ones. I know Micahels has some cement ones, but anywhere else?


HomeGoods also has resin ones in right now too.


----------



## BlueFrog

Every time I SWEAR I am done buying for the year, I do "one last" search on eBay. I recently purchased an older dental phantom, one that's interesting although nothing as spectacular as the 1930's chrome ones as seen on Oddities. Then of course I needed a typodont to go with it - right? Right? 

Despite my love for vintage I selected a modern one because I love the clear gums that reveal the full extent of the teeth. I'm going to modify it by clipping on some nice quality vampire extensions to the canine teeth, then set it in my forensics lab.


----------



## Paint It Black

Osenator, it is funny how the cat is moving the zombie's hand - looks like the zombie is petting the cat

BlueFrog, the vampire teeth will look creeeeepy


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog, those choppers are tight I couldn't help but laugh thinking of this and some other denture-involving cartoon clips, though


----------



## BlueFrog

I probably should have included a picture of the phantom in which the typodont will reside. Omission resolved.

Garthgoyle, it's not going to help your mental image a bit if I point out that typodonts are used for training dental practitioners and are not, in fact, dentures, is it?


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> Garthgoyle, it's not going to help your mental image a bit if I point out that typodonts are used for training dental practitioners and are not, in fact, dentures, is it?


No, BlueFrog, not at all 

Your phantom is interesting and I'm sure that the two will look great (and eerie) together.


----------



## ninababy100109

Thanks garthgoyle for the info - much appreciated. I will def check target. Does anyone kno if target has their Halloween stuff out yet? And does anyone actually buy stuff from grandin rd with those prices? Is it worth it? Is the quality that superior?


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, those teeth are amazing. by the way, i have a box for you, just need to send it. but got to find the pics i promised you first


----------



## frogkid11

Totally LOVING Craigslist !! I just got back (yes it is 11:00 pm on the east coast and I'm just getting back) home with this pair of columns and urns and paid only $40 for all 4 pieces!!! I am so excited because these are actually plaster and not the light weight plastic or resin type - these babies are HEAVY. The picture is from the CL posting itself as I haven't taken my own photo this late. I cannot wait to add some creepy plants, winding vines, etc. and have them flank the coffin in my display inside the house.


----------



## Haunted Nana

frogkid11 said:


> Totally LOVING Craigslist !! I just got back (yes it is 11:00 pm on the east coast and I'm just getting back) home with this pair of columns and urns and paid only $40 for all 4 pieces!!! I am so excited because these are actually plaster and not the light weight plastic or resin type - these babies are HEAVY. The picture is from the CL posting itself as I haven't taken my own photo this late. I cannot wait to add some creepy plants, winding vines, etc. and have them flank the coffin in my display inside the house.
> 
> View attachment 123909


Awesome can't wait to see them alll creeped up.


----------



## Creep Master

Hobby Lobby has there Fall and winter stuff out now including there Halloween product I didnt see much that I could use just some big foam pumpkins but I think you can get coupons on line for there. I did get a few nice glass bottles for my witch tho.


----------



## hallorenescene

frog, those are very nice. so what do you think you'll put in them?


----------



## Jeane05

I went to the shopping center to check out if the Spirit store was opened and I noticed that in the same shopping center there is a Kirkland store. I fell in love with the items, I am waiting to see if I can get a coupon or discount because I really want the everything in the store. I did give in and bought a flickering witch candle that is battery operated. But I am wanting The Haunted House Canvas, it is beautiful. Ill take some pictures on Friday when I go back


----------



## Onewish1

great find!!


----------



## Darkpumpkin

I bought that Haunted House canvas. It really is beautiful! I had a $10 off coupon when I got mine last week. They seem to offer coupons a lot.



Jeane05 said:


> I went to the shopping center to check out if the Spirit store was opened and I noticed that in the same shopping center there is a Kirkland store. I fell in love with the items, I am waiting to see if I can get a coupon or discount because I really want the everything in the store. I did give in and bought a flickering witch candle that is battery operated. But I am wanting The Haunted House Canvas, it is beautiful. Ill take some pictures on Friday when I go back


----------



## frogkid11

hallorenescene said:


> frog, those are very nice. so what do you think you'll put in them?


Thanks hallorenescene. I bought a 9 foot strand of some artificial "ivy" type plant several years ago and painted it black. I'm thinking of winding it from the urn opening and trailing it down and around the sides. Not sure about what creepy floral to put in the main part of the urn - still contemplating ideas. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud

frogkid11 said:


> Thanks hallorenescene. I bought a 9 foot strand of some artificial "ivy" type plant several years ago and painted it black. I'm thinking of winding it from the urn opening and trailing it down and around the sides. Not sure about what creepy floral to put in the main part of the urn - still contemplating ideas. Any suggestions?


First thing that came to mind as far as "creepy floral" was some kind of take on the classic _Audrey 2_ from *Little Shop of Horrors*. You could always modify it to be as creepy/gory/etc as you wanted in order to have it work with your style of decor


----------



## 22606

ninababy100109 said:


> Thanks garthgoyle for the info - much appreciated. I will def check target. Does anyone kno if target has their Halloween stuff out yet? And does anyone actually buy stuff from grandin rd with those prices? Is it worth it? Is the quality that superior?


You are very welcome. I highly doubt it, since they (Target) didn't have anything out when I stopped this past weekend. I ordered the three-skull tombstone that Grandin Road had last year, but the price was drastically reduced (around $20-25, I believe, instead of $90); it is great, but no way would I ever pay the full amount.


Your columns are phenomenal, frogkid11. Excellent score.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Any one needing funeral graveyard silk flower arrangements, Dollar general has all of theirs for 90% off....i just about cleaned them out for a whopping $4 (20 cents ea)....they are just great size, not too big and you can distress them for your graveyards....they are on stands and in the flower arrangement picks for a grave maker, about 18-24 inch sizes. also med/small hairy spiders for $3, good price compared to anyone else, creepy cloth $1, cobweb table cloth $3...


----------



## Scatterbrains

I got this








and this








and 3 T-Shirts....let the games begin

Gooooooooooooooooooo Biiiiiiiiiggggggggggggggg Reddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## offmymeds

Who's Big Red?


----------



## jackg

Mr. Moundshroud said:


> First thing that came to mind as far as "creepy floral" was some kind of take on the classic Audrey 2 from Little Shop of Horrors. You could always modify it to be as creepy/gory/etc as you wanted in order to have it work with your style of decor


You should put some black painted fake pumpkins... MAYBE?


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse

Went to this massive HALLOWEEN yardsale today, the house was in a mega rich area and was worth MILLIONS. The people who ran it were textbook example or rich snobs. I said hi to the woman and she flat out ignored me. The man that was running it wasnt much better, selling used Halloween stuff must be a giant step down from closing million dollar deals. 

Anywho I figured that since they are rich and alot of the stuff was broke or missing a part, that I'd get some good deals. I asked how much for the BUTLER's...$150.00 each. One was broke and wouldnt lock into place, and the other was missing his TRAY and POWER ADAPTER...I passed. All the animatronics were $75.00 to $200.00...thats too much for a yard sale. 

I had to get the money flowing so he would maybe give me a better deal. So I pulled up a hooded/hanging witch...he wanted $20.00 I got it for $15.00, not a super deal. Almost all of the props had sun damage and they were rotting, I continued on. I see a standing "Haunted Helsa", I figure he'd want $100.00 but he said....$10.00? SOLD, I got two!! His price reasoning was beyond bizarre. 

I find about 5 large boxes of blowups. The price...ready for this....$10.00 for small...$15.00 for BIG!!!!JACKPOT!!!! I got a HUGE, MASSIVE Horse carriage and a bunch of horses for $15.00, a giant CAT for $15.00, Dracula that rises from his coffin for $10.00!! One is SO HUGE, MASSIVE and big, that I dont even know what it is, I could barely lift it. A 9 ft slender ghost still in box for $10.00, Pumpkins for $10.00. Retail of this stuff is in the 1000's. If the big one is what I think it is,thats worth close to $500.00. How could he have a broken Butler for $150.00, yet a $500.00 airblown for $15.00? Biggest score of my career so far. 

I also got 5 ft glitter treees for $20.00 each. A drop down spider for free. HEX foam prop for $20.00...worst buy of the day.


























He had TONS of those black spiders witht the fold out legs for $3.00 each. Pumpkins werent unique, so I didnt ask. Had a dancing Santa without its cord, so I dont know if he worked. The only thing I would go back for is a Giant hard talking skull, but the sale is over. The blowups score was the best Ive ever gotten.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

^ Very nice (and lucky) scores at that yard-sale!


----------



## 1_ucky13

Just made another trip to salvation army. I keep finding really cool jars for my "specimens and ingredients". Also lots of candles for my candleabras and a few other odds and ends for my haunt. I never leave that store empty handed.
Sarcazmos- wish I lived near that sale! I got crazy anxiety looking at all that and wishing Ihad all of it lol you got some really goos deals!


----------



## 22606

Sarcazmos Funhouse, nice scores. I'm not surprised about the attitudes in the least, unfortunately.

1_ucky13, sounds like you have the right idea. I had to laugh at the "anxiety from looking at the yard sale" comment


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You know you never know these days who is close to foreclosure or in need of downsizing and trying to hold on to some extra cash. We have a lot of very large homes being listed for sale in our area as well as smaller homes families can't hold on to. Lose a job in a two-income family, make a bad investment, own a company that is struggling to make payroll, a family member gets cancer, alzheimers or some other serious medical issue and money flows out really quickly. People with money and large homes just have larger expenses to deal with. Being in that position wouldn't have me feeling all friendly either really. Maybe they ran a haunt for a charity and were selling off last years' props. Looks like they had some really nice stuff and sounds like you did get some nice items. 

You know it also could be the couple had a halloween store and couldn't afford to run one this year. I met a lady a few years back who had had a store for a number of years and was getting squeezed hard by the economy and the competition from Spirit and Halloween City. Stopped in her store maybe it was last year? and who went and leased space next to her? Halloween City, like in the same complex. She had chosen to lease temp space a distance from Spirit and then HC moved in where she was. She said business was down and HC next door was taking away a number of her customers. She wasn't sure she could afford to open the store the next year. Her and her family loved halloween and so had always wanted to do a halloween store a few months a year for extra money. I'll look for her again this year but the space she was in has rented out to another business so who knows.

Thinking more about the prop prices, I think people also have favorite items that maybe they paid full price for and hate to feel they are giving it away. Inflatables are a dime a dozen and everywhere. Gee even Lowes carries them each year, but not that many large props. i'd more easily part with an inflatable than one of my life-size guys. Hubby would happily sell all of my halloween stuff so I would never let him run a garage sale!

There were definitely some large props there that I would love to have if I had room for them. Really nice collection. And they even had two of those Design Toscano zombie guys! $20 for two Haunted Helsa' was quite the buy.


----------



## Ghost Host

Sarcazmos Funhouse,

I'm officially Jealous, good job brother! What a score!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Went to this massive HALLOWEEN yardsale today, the house was in a mega rich area and was worth MILLIONS. The people who ran it were textbook example or rich snobs. I said hi to the woman and she flat out ignored me. The man that was running it wasnt much better, selling used Halloween stuff must be a giant step down from closing million dollar deals. 

Anywho I figured that since they are rich and alot of the stuff was broke or missing a part, that I'd get some good deals. I asked how much for the BUTLER's...$150.00 each. One was broke and wouldnt lock into place, and the other was missing his TRAY and POWER ADAPTER...I passed. All the animatronics were $75.00 to $200.00...thats too much for a yard sale. 

I had to get the money flowing so he would maybe give me a better deal. So I pulled up a hooded/hanging witch...he wanted $20.00 I got it for $15.00, not a super deal. Almost all of the props had sun damage and they were rotting, I continued on. I see a standing "Haunted Helsa", I figure he'd want $100.00 but he said....$10.00? SOLD, I got two!! His price reasoning was beyond bizarre. 

I find about 5 large boxes of blowups. The price...ready for this....$10.00 for small...$15.00 for BIG!!!!JACKPOT!!!! I got a HUGE, MASSIVE Horse carriage and a bunch of horses for $15.00, a giant CAT for $15.00, Dracula that rises from his coffin for $10.00!! One is SO HUGE, MASSIVE and big, that I dont even know what it is, I could barely lift it. A 9 ft slender ghost still in box for $10.00, Pumpkins for $10.00. Retail of this stuff is in the 1000's. If the big one is what I think it is,thats worth close to $500.00. How could he have a broken Butler for $150.00, yet a $500.00 airblown for $15.00? Biggest score of my career so far. 

I also got 5 ft glitter treees for $20.00 each. A drop down spider for free. HEX foam prop for $20.00...worst buy of the day.
View attachment 124117
View attachment 124117
View attachment 124118
View attachment 124119


He had TONS of those black spiders witht the fold out legs for $3.00 each. Pumpkins werent unique, so I didnt ask. Had a dancing Santa without its cord, so I dont know if he worked. The only thing I would go back for is a Giant hard talking skull, but the sale is over. The blowups score was the best Ive ever gotten.[/QUOTE]

Wow! I'm super jelly right now! I totally want the Gemmy Mummy! Where was the yard-sale? Nice negotiating Sarcazmos Funhouse! Congrats on your new purchases.


----------



## moonbaby345

Today I stopped at the Dollar Tree to see if they brought any new stuff since I've been there last and they have.I got 2 of the new cement tombstones they have this year,2 foam tombstones,the skelton garland,the big 2 feet wide spider web,10 Halloween cards to exchange with people on hereand an apple cinnomon candle.I wanted to get a bag of those eyeballs that come in that mesh bag but they were all sold out!They only had the fingers and the ears.


----------



## HalloScream

I discovered the Lemax Spookytown stuff a few days ago. I liked what I saw. I walked into Michaels today and their Spookytown display was out. The pieces didn't look too bad to me. The Spookytown pieces were on sale at 30% off for this week. I picked up the Reaper Sign, Skeleton Mariachi Band, Spooky Graveyard, Tomb Sweet Tomb, and Skull Gate.


----------



## RCIAG

OMG I GOT THE MOST AWESOME ZOMBIE BUST AT HOME GOODS TODAY!!!

I was in the area for something else & checked them out again to see if they'd put more out since I reeeeeeallly want that female zombie bust & THEY DID!! As soon as I saw him & grabbed him & didn't put him down!! He needs some touch up paint on the brains to make them look like brains but even without it he's pretty cool.

Sadly I don't have a pic yet, he's still behind my drivers seat in my car wrapped in bubble wrap. Gotta wait til the hubby isn't home to bring him in to take a pic. But I found a pic online though it's not very good, but he's the guy in the middle & he's HUGE! Another woman bought the vampire on the left. I didn't see the reaper. They did have some of the same stuff they had last year but not a lot. He was only $25. I was expecting him to be closer to $40.


----------



## hallorenescene

frog, i can't remember what the flower is called...jack in the pulpit or jack o lantern,,,something like that, but it is little jack o lanterns and they make artificial ones too. something like that might look good in your arrangement
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=g-02UJ-3MaTgyQGl-4HwCQ
http://nature.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/487578/
ghost of spookie, i like the way you think. maybe someone rude had put a spur in them, but when you were pleasant still scareme, they came around. sounds like you got some good deals [i mean really good deals], and a freebee, totally cool. 
rciag, nice score. i like all the busts


----------



## RCIAG

OK got a few pics. I also bought another vintage-y looking cute skelly on a top hat. Click to embiggen!


----------



## sumrtym

Found and purchased at HomeGoods today though, just being put out....Heritage Lace Rest in Peace mantle and table scarfs. These were just plain black lace, not backed by orange like all the ones of it I see online. Price was $12.99 for the fireplace mantle 20" x 90", and $19.99 for the oblong table 60" x 90" (only saw 2 mantle and one oblong table period in the store being put out, no other table shapes / designs). 

Here's the pictures of the design. Again, mine do NOT have the orange backing on them, just lace.








And the table topper, also NOT backed by orange, just lace, and for an OBLONG table, not square as in picture...


----------



## hallorenescene

sum, even without the orange, i bet those are really pretty.


----------



## sumrtym

hallorenescene said:


> sum, even without the orange, i bet those are really pretty.


You know, I haven't taken them out of the packages yet. I'm kind of afraid to use / try the fireplace one to see how looks. The apartment paint on the top of the mantle tends to stick and come off on stuff. Hoping it just gets the cheap creepy cloth this year and not the other stuff on top of it.


----------



## im the goddess

sumrtym said:


> The apartment paint on the top of the mantle tends to stick and come off on stuff. .


Try placing some wax paper (for cooking) on the top of the mantle before placing your mantle cloth. That shoud protect it from any paint.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG, great zombie bust.

Very nice table topper, sumrtym.


I nabbed these at Big Lots today. The first is a 5-piece kitchen set (2 pads, a glove, a towel, and a washcloth) and the second is a blacklight-reactive kitchen towel pair; each set cost $5. They had a few different designs available, including spiders, orange and black skulls/roses, mine, and possibly another, plus some more autumn-themed placemats and whatnot. 










Also, in the rolled-up area rugs box near the back of the store was a gorgeous, black and gray Gothic fleur-de-lis one for $19, so if anyone needs a decently-sized rug for little money, it is worth checking that out, too; if I would have had enough cash, I would be posting a picture of that right now as well, but purchasing it gets to wait until next week


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> RCIAG, great zombie bust.
> 
> Very nice table topper, sumrtym.
> 
> 
> I nabbed these at Big Lots today. The first is a 5-piece kitchen set (2 pads, a glove, a towel, and a washcloth) and the second is a blacklight-reactive kitchen towel pair; each set cost $5. They had a few different designs available, including spiders, orange and black skulls/roses, mine, and possibly another, plus some more autumn-themed placemats and whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in the rolled-up area rugs box near the back of the store was a gorgeous, black and gray Gothic fleur-de-lis one for $19, so if anyone needs a decently-sized rug for little money, it is worth checking that out, too; if I would have had enough cash, I would be posting a picture of that right now as well, but purchasing it gets to wait until next week


omg i love this i am going to have to go check big lots here


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

RCIAG said:


> OMG I GOT THE MOST AWESOME ZOMBIE BUST AT HOME GOODS TODAY!!!
> 
> I was in the area for something else & checked them out again to see if they'd put more out since I reeeeeeallly want that female zombie bust & THEY DID!! As soon as I saw him & grabbed him & didn't put him down!! He needs some touch up paint on the brains to make them look like brains but even without it he's pretty cool.
> 
> Sadly I don't have a pic yet, he's still behind my drivers seat in my car wrapped in bubble wrap. Gotta wait til the hubby isn't home to bring him in to take a pic. But I found a pic online though it's not very good, but he's the guy in the middle & he's HUGE! Another woman bought the vampire on the left. I didn't see the reaper. They did have some of the same stuff they had last year but not a lot. He was only $25. I was expecting him to be closer to $40.


That is very cool!


----------



## Saki.Girl

My buy of the day is a bat ice cube tray from 
Joann Fabric and Craft Stores


----------



## BlueFrog

1_ucky13 said:


> Just made another trip to salvation army. I keep finding really cool jars for my "specimens and ingredients". Also lots of candles for my candleabras and a few other odds and ends for my haunt. I never leave that store empty handed.
> Sarcazmos- wish I lived near that sale! I got crazy anxiety looking at all that and wishing Ihad all of it lol you got some really goos deals!


HAHAHA! I'm glad that I'm not the only one who had that anxious feeling looking at all those amazing props  especially when it's a fellow bottle enthusiast who says it


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Crazy stuff.....I ordered my orange jumpsuit for my Resident Evil Test subject, hopefully will be in soon. I also ordered Umbrella Corp decals for my jet ski...( Told ya it was crazy)


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> omg i love this i am going to have to go check big lots here


Thanks. They also had gray towels with a small patch of the same design sewn on, but they were not as nice, in my opinion.

Your bat ice cube tray is very cool, Saki.Girl.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks. They also had gray towels with a small patch of the same design sewn on, but they were not as nice, in my opinion.
> 
> Your bat ice cube tray is very cool, Saki.Girl.


the ones you got look great of course i am a black and red fan LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

those are very nice garth.
saki, i like the bat ice cube trays. i got some pumpkin cube trays. and a cubes tray with bones and fingers. they were either from dollat tree or dollar general


----------



## myerman82

I was driving and saw a yard sale with a TON of Halloween decorations for sale. Unfortunately, they lived off a busy street and I couldn't really turn around. Hopefully they will have it again tomorrow.


----------



## Tsloth

Got my vintage look light bulbs for my Frankenstein lab lights. Walking hand from Shindigz-awesome for $10(recent 50% off sale)


----------



## Haunted Nana

myerman82 said:


> I was driving and saw a yard sale with a TON of Halloween decorations for sale. Unfortunately, they lived off a busy street and I couldn't really turn around. Hopefully they will have it again tomorrow.


I would have had to turn around and go back!! Tomorrow is always too late might miss something good.LOL Good luck tomorrow though hope you find some cool things.


----------



## myerman82

I know, I wish I would have turned back. However, it's a very busy intersection and I didn't feel like having to cross the intersection again with no stop lights. I will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## GhostTown

Michael's happens to be all out of skulls as of this afternoon.


----------



## frenchy

i got those at costco 2 of them and my girl is not sure if she should let him out of the house or not he look strange to her so she is having an eye on the subject loll


----------



## sookie

Major scores today!

I hit Marshals, Home Goods and a few other places...

Found a witch who is perfect, I got the black cat statutte I wanted, black potion bottle, 2 lighted trees, one that's black wire with orange lights and one that looks like a chirstmas tree that's 2 feet and has the pretttiest, creepiest purple lights. I am so excited. 

And I got the COOLEST owl in a snowglobe with bat confetti. It's gorgeous. I need to take some pics later. I absolutely love the witch!


----------



## Hollie H

Nice scores, everyone!!!!

Sookie - I saw that snowglobe...it's gorgeous!


----------



## Spinechiller

Ordered this Vampire from Grandin Road earlier this week. Super Happy with him and his eyes even fade red in and out


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost town, that's pretty funny, and it looks really good too. 
frenchy, i think your dog just wants a juicy bone, but it just doesn't smell right.
sookie, i would love to see your witch. and i do a lot with trees. i put trees up in my haunt every year. so nice score on the trees.
spine, he looks like he could be victorian victorias kin. he's very cool looking


----------



## blackfog

GhostTown and frenchy skulls and skeletons are my weak spot love all of them....frenchy your dog is beautiful!
Spinchiller love the vampire like that his eyes glow

I picked up these at the dollar store and finally the skulls look like skulls and not aliens lol the ice mold is fingers and bones


----------



## hallorenescene

black, i got that ice tray too. i also got a pumpkin one.


----------



## blackfog

Hey Hallo I also have the pumpkin and of course the skulls....love them


----------



## myerman82

Finally found the zombie bust at Home Goods today. I also saw the Dracula bust but decided to pass on him. I had saw the Reaper bust a few weeks ago but he is gone now. Should have gotten him when I had the chance but I'm happy with finding the Zombie.


----------



## osenator

I I scored at Sears, at Rideau Center, that is closing, , everything at 40% off! got the Chandeliere for 30$, masks for 6$ each.
I also added better pics of my new Female zombie from Walmart.


----------



## msgatorslayer

Hurricane essentials!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

@osenator

For your shaking chandelier that you got at Sears, what I did was I went to Radio-shack and bought an adapter that comes with a wireless remote that sends radio waves to an controller it was around $30. Its cool because it only goes off when I want it too (when Tots are standing under it). Nice purchases!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, i don't have the skulls, i need to go back.
glad you found what you wanted myer
msgator, don't know what your mad about? 
osenator, i swear you and gris are twins. both of you score well. that chandilier and zombie are awesome. jedi, good suggestion on the remote


----------



## ter_ran

*What did I buy today?... NOT a darn thing! Lol! I am on a Halloween shopping "TIMEOUT" right now as I just blew a lot of cash on unexpected auto repairs... :/*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hubby and I stopped in Hobby Lobby tonight. He needed some colored board material and I wanted to take advantage of the last day of their 50% off on floral items. Found this great spiny leaf agave plant that I would like to turn into a man-eater plant (7.99 sale). Looks to be about a foot across. The other item was a really long willowy branch spray that I'll use for my cave entrance (17.49 sale). It's really full of many long leaf strands (probably the longest stands I've seen) and I figure I can cut them apart and spread across the cave entrance for the biggest bang for my buck. The fact they are plastic leaves also makes them great for the outdoors. Really nice-looking long branches and long full garland can get pricey in places like Michaels, Hobby Lobby, and Beverly Crafts so timing a purchase when they go on sale at 50% off can save you quite a bit of money.


----------



## sookie

Hollie H said:


> Nice scores, everyone!!!!
> 
> Sookie - I saw that snowglobe...it's gorgeous!


I am so happy I found it, they had a couple different kinds, spiders, skelingtons and witches buti loved the owl. I may keep it out all year in its that pretty


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Great finds everyone! Purchased the banjo players from Grandin Road and Eyeris from another place. Had to give them a pirate makeover of course. Please take a look and see what you think. The one banjo player looks like a hippee not a pirate...may have to add a hat.


----------



## 22606

GhostTown said:


> Michael's happens to be all out of skulls as of this afternoon.


I seriously cannot fathom why...


Excellent finds, everyone.


----------



## BlueFrog

Garthgoyle said:


> I seriously cannot fathom why...


Me either. Baffling, that is. (and seriously, how amazing do they look as a group like that? WOW!)

___________________________

It's been almost 24 hours and since the sky hasn't fallen and the seller hasn't back out, I guess I can reveal yesterday's eBay BIN purchase that's left me feeling both giddy ("OMG I'll really own one!") and terrified ("OMG I spent how much money?!"): a real human skeleton. I've been researching them for quite a while now and was left feeling that even the most imperfect specimens would always be outside my reach. This one is in far from perfect condition after being stored in a barn but it's actually in better condition that I ever would have dreamed I could acquire. The seller's mom simply wanted it gone and the BIN price was a little over half what I estimate it would have sold for had he let the auction run its course. I just happened to sit down at my computer within the first hour it was listed, saw it, and knew it was now or never. 

Now I pray that it (he, I believe from the pictures) survives the journey halfway across the country. Those old bones are brittle and I'm going to be a nervous wreck until it's safely in my hands.

Will I actually put him out in my haunt? Doubtful but not out of the question. His presence might creep the neighbors out in a year-round way and I don't want to be treated like a serial killer by the people around me. I would also have to eviscerate any ToT who misbehaved in his presence, which also puts a damper on relations with the general public.

OTOH ... real human skeleton! How many people get to come up close to one?


----------



## ecto1

It wasn't Halloween but I scored 14boxes of 450count icicle lights (brand new) for $18.00. I don't know how I will contain my joy.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I want the banjo skeletons! Awesome modification! Hoping they go on sale soon.


----------



## marsham

Got these mummy salt/pepper shakers at Ross. Silly, but cheap and cute on the table.


----------



## boobear

ThePirateHouse said:


> Great finds everyone! Purchased the banjo players from Grandin Road and Eyeris from another place. Had to give them a pirate makeover of course. Please take a look and see what you think. The one banjo player looks like a hippee not a pirate...may have to add a hat.


I love those! The pirates look great. I would've much rather had Grandin Road do your take on the banjo players then how they styled them.
Great job!!!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

marsham said:


> Got these mummy salt/pepper shakers at Ross. Silly, but cheap and cute on the table.
> View attachment 124695


hey...they are cute.....they would look lovely on the table alright...nice find!


----------



## kloey74

I bought this stuff today to make for my victim.


----------



## 22606

Your salt and pepper shakers are very cute, marsham. 




kloey74 said:


> I bought this stuff today to make for my victim.


Someone is going to be creeped out when they open a box and see multiple eyes peering back I like your design, kloey74.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

Today I found a foam filled latex guy on craigslist I payed $20 I also got the mummy looking head from the same lady, for $8. On the bottom it says 1991 Michael Burnett Productions. I'm not sure what it is, it almost looks like a mold. If anyone has any ideas on of what it is let me know. Also if any one knows when and who made the foam filled prop let me know. 
I also found these two paper pumpkin witches at an antique store for $1


----------



## 22606

Great finds, SeinfeldKramer. Going by the molds that I have seen, I think that you are correct in guessing that is what the head happens to be. Sorry, but I am not sure who made the first prop, since I have never seen it before now either. The pumpkins look almost like a cross between a witch and a scarecrow; they are really different.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

Thanks Garhgoyle


----------



## 22606

Not a problem, SK


----------



## HalloweenBride

Got today at Home Goods!!


----------



## 22606

Those are all excellent items, HalloweenBride. I really like the placemats and skull-capped bottles.


----------



## IshWitch

Want to buy everything I see!


----------



## IshWitch

Went to Sam's last Tuesday and got a string of the LED purple lights and one of the orange. They are so lovely, couldn't resist, even if they are $10 each. Am thinking about going back for another one of each. They sold out super fast last year and I missed out!
Got some goodies recently from Dollar Tree, need about a dozen of those skulls they have for tops of posts on fence and stuff.
Also picked up a few things at BigLots, but really need to focus on my secret reaper gift right now and stalk the thrift stores for all things Clown for our CarnEvil.
Really need clown clothes. LOL


----------



## Cree-ator

Well, I'm new around here but plan on posting alot. I've been doing Halloween stuff for the better of forty years but just picked up the pace in the last ten. I try to keep to a budget of around $100.00 to $200.00 per year but it's only August and I'm already past $100.00. Crud!!! So anyway, I had a couple really good finds last week. I was going to Columbus to visit my sister so I started checking Craigslist listings for there a couple days before I left. (definetly my new plan for future vacations). I saw a listing for a 2' x 2' two way security mirror for $5.00 at a retail store. Called them when I got to town, still available, snagged it. Really nice for my bottomless pit. Next, I checked TJ Max and snagged the creepiest little dude I've seen. His name is Marvin and he's 13" tall. He's a figure from a movie called Decadent Evil. Seriously creepy doll my kids don't even want him in the house. (Y'know it's good when you here that) Here's a pic.. Got him for $6.95 Bingo!!!


----------



## HalloweenBride

Thanks! I LOVE THEM!


Garthgoyle said:


> Those are all excellent items, HalloweenBride. I really like the placemats and skull-capped bottles.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow and wow - really like that creepy doll Cree-ator!*


----------



## sumrtym

Yesterday, actually. Found at Marshalls I happened to stop off at 2 of the inkadinakadoo see-through stamp sets for Halloween for $1.99 ea! I got one classy looking set, and the other is cartoon style but has a great postage stamp reaper....

EDIT -- Found some pictures:


----------



## 22606

Cree-ator said:


> Next, I checked TJ Max and snagged the creepiest little dude I've seen. His name is Marvin and he's 13" tall. He's a figure from a movie called Decadent Evil. Seriously creepy doll my kids don't even want him in the house. (Y'know it's good when you here that) Here's a pic.. Got him for $6.95 Bingo!!!


For real?! I bought Marvin for full price at the Full Moon Road Show when I went, which was close to when he first came out (I could truly use the $30 back). Great find, and welcome to the forum


Some of those stamps are really cool, sumrtym. Nice score.


----------



## Ravenous222

aaaaand we're back, with more stuff!  We went shopping again, and my wallet is crying. >_> But here's some more videos for you all, let me know if you want links for any of the stuff you see!


----------



## hallorenescene

pirate house, i love your little pirate gal
marsham, those shakers are adorable
kloey, if you are my reaper, yes, i like them. awesome
seinf, those are awesome finds. aren't the witches made honercomb design?
halloween bride, those potion bottles are very witchy looking. nice
creator, creepy doll. bet it is a hit at your house
sum, i love stamps, and those are very nice
raven, nice buys. the coat and mask rock, and the arm thing is really cool


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Hoarding: 2 posable skeletons from Kmart, another Chauvet 1300 (excellent deal), hot wire foam factory kit, and some ground breakers. Now to get some more PVC to finish framing my hatbox ghost and get the hubby to work on some bigger chillers.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am so excited about this find this is mini cookie cuter and i am going to use them to cut the meets and cheese at my Halloween party how fun got it of ebay 6 dollars and free shipping whoot


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Ravenous222 said:


> aaaaand we're back, with more stuff!  We went shopping again, and my wallet is crying. >_> But here's some more videos for you all, let me know if you want links for any of the stuff you see!
> 
> @Ravenous222 I like the Battered Window Boards! I'm going to pick some up when they become available!


----------



## earthbound

Picked up a life size witch for $50!


----------



## ALKONOST

I just recently purchased a pair of latex witch hands. I plan on rebuilding a witch I had purchased off of Ebay a few years ago. Her hands and arms always looked kinda funky on her (way too short). Then I purchased some kind of rigging to be able to display pumpkins that make them look like they're floating in mid-air. The reviews looked good so, I purchased 4 of them. Anyone ever use these or seen them? I got my items from the online Spirit Store.


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl, excellent cookie cutters, but I just can't seem to find a reason to justify why the Canadian flag's symbol would have been thrown in...

That was a great price for the witch, earthbound. Nice find.


----------



## Jeane05

Went to Big Lots to Purchase the Bat lights and to my surprise now they have several lanes with Halloween decorations, last week they had only one and now I m starting to feel Halloween season. Also the Walgreen,s in my area only has Halloween candy on top of the shelves. Party City had its employees putting up costumes and accessories but no decorations. I am waiting for Walgreen's, I just think their Halloween section is good and priced the best.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Saki.Girl, excellent cookie cutters, but I just can't seem to find a reason to justify why the Canadian flag's symbol would have been thrown in...
> 
> That was a great price for the witch, earthbound. Nice find.


i think the 2 leafs and the acorn are for fall


----------



## sumrtym

HalloweenBride said:


> Got today at Home Goods!!
> View attachment 124736


I like the witch, I haven't seen that one at ours but could have got in and sold without me seeing it (does happen). Would like to see in person as that looks like something I'd pick up. Our HomeGoods Halloween shipments have dropped through the floor starting last week, it's mostly fall goods coming in with just a bit of Halloween.

That being said, I did buy two things at HomeGoods today. One, a large wooden sign that looks like a giant orange ticket with a good for HAUNTED HOUSE on it dated for October 31st, aged and with a haunted house in the background. They also had a white one that read HAPPY HALLOWEEN instead as a big ticket with a couple skulls in the background, aged as well. The other item I got was one of those large, heavy jack-o-lanterns that are some sort of ceramic like Lowe's carried last year and have a hole in back for candle except this one is wearing a big black witch hat with start cutouts on it as well.


----------



## osenator

I broke down and went to Walmart and got the phone.... AND I DON'T REGRET IT! paid 15$ for each, the mask and the phone.


----------



## sookie

Cool props osenator  I love that phone! I just subscribed to your channel


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

AudenB said:


> Then I purchased some kind of rigging to be able to display pumpkins that make them look like they're floating in mid-air. The reviews looked good so, I purchased 4 of them. Anyone ever use these or seen them? I got my items from the online Spirit Store.


Check out this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...se-yet.html?highlight=floating+pumpkin+hanger


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those are adorable cutters. and what a cute idea for your party snacks
earth, $50.00 is a very good buy. she is awesome
osenator, looks like you're having fun with that phone. i saw them at menards, i hope to get one. that werewolf mask is cool. i do have 2 masks that are different. so it will be the phone before the mask for me.


----------



## WitchDr13

I found two of these lanterns tonight at Michael's in their Summer clearance 80% off table. Sweet!


----------



## mariposa0283

bought a plastic bird bath to do a blood fountain in.


----------



## moonbaby345

I want that phone,Osenator.It's so cool!I subscribed to your channel


----------



## jdubbya

I bought this latex vulture prop at Spirit. I had one of these a few years back but sold it after getting a larger one. I've since regretted selling it so got another, plus I just wanted to spend some money on Halloween stuff!


----------



## hallorenescene

witch, nice lantern. you can't beat the price
jdub, i love vultures. that looks like a nice one. i can see why you want another one


----------



## icemanfred

Love the phone!
thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the video of the phone Osenator. I like the ring tone of it and the rest of the audio is pretty good. It's a possibility for me this year. Not expecting to add much in the way of props when the halloween stores open, but I like that one and its at the low end of the budget and not just a static item really although it could be a retro 50s phone in a setting (like on a desk in an Area 51 military base office).

Jdubbya, I have that same vulture and understand your wanting to replace the one you got rid of. It's a good size and just adds that impression that death is looming just around the corner. He makes a good fence sitter or gutter guy watching over all below. I think I have a Spirit near me opening today so hope to head out for the annual look-see. I'm glad to start seeing everyone's photos from their store's location and hearing what they picked up.


----------



## osenator

I am very happy with the phone. This will be perfect in the ghost house, in the living room, due to the motion sensor, will scare a crap load of people, in the dark, the silence... perfect. 

I really try to get props that will add scares and value to my haunt, and this prop is higly recommened and it's only 15$!

The quality is there too, and the audio is fantastic! I don't know why, but this is one of my favorite prop I got lately. Even my wife can't stop playing with it.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I have to get that phone!


----------



## blackfog

osenator I have to get that phone is is awesome!!!!!! Would keep that around all year!

saki never thought of using the cutters for cheese.....great idea!

was at Christmas Tree and had to get this it was only $7.99 and although the recording does get a bit cheesy it is a good start for a prop and I don't have to put batteries in it although his eyes do light up green


----------



## osenator

Ah! I wanted that head, Blackfog, but everytime I saw it, it was 35$ around! Great find!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

osenator said:


> I am very happy with the phone. This will be perfect in the ghost house, in the living room, *due to the motion sensor, will scare a crap load of people, in the dark,* the silence... perfect.
> 
> I really try to get props that will add scares and value to my haunt, and this prop is higly recommened and it's only 15$!
> 
> The quality is there too, and the audio is fantastic! I don't know why, but this is one of my favorite prop I got lately. Even my wife can't stop playing with it.



Not sure how dark your living room set up will be but you'll need enough light for the TOTers to break the light coming to the sensor. Made that mistake last year with a haunted lantern that wouldn't trigger. lighting outside was low and not enough to make a difference to the lantern as the kids walked past. Should have thought of adding a light source on the other side of the pathway but when I realized it, it was too late to correct.


----------



## osenator

Wow, Great tip! I am planning to have lanters and fake candles around the house. Thank you, Ghost of Spookie!


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked up this witch hat yesterday. It's pictured bellow in my witch crashed in caldron. I give PainItBlack the credit for coming up with the idea, thanks again


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up some small items from Spirit Halloween including a clown mask I liked the look of. It's the first official halloween store I've been in this year and it was exciting just walking in there...and they were still in the process of working on the displays and stocking items (didn't bother me!). Can't believe there are only 60 some days to go. I'll drive past the Halloween City store tomorrow during lunch and see where they're at setting up and if they have any Opening Date posted on the door yet. Spirit Halloween's online Opening List is better organized than Halloween City's and more informative.


----------



## witchy46

The tree man was greenware when I got him!!


----------



## 22606

Great purchases.

Here is my newest, all from Michaels. Other than the stickers (which I plan to apply a clear back to and use as ornaments), they were $1 each. The wine bottle bags are quite good-sized, particularly for that price. I liked that the coffins were available either plain or with boards going across; there were also others that made noise when opened, which cost $3 instead.


----------



## sookie

I like those mini coffins I didn't see them the last time I was there though, I'll have to check this weekend. I'd love to have one to paint and put my Halloween jewelry in.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

witchy46 said:


> View attachment 125298
> 
> 
> The tree man was greenware when I got him!!


I really like the look of this tree man. Where did you find him?


----------



## 22606

sookie said:


> I like those mini coffins I didn't see them the last time I was there though, I'll have to check this weekend. I'd love to have one to paint and put my Halloween jewelry in.


Thanks, sookie. They had them near the front of the store, in a section of bins containing low-priced Halloween merchandise.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Spirit Halloween's online Opening List is better organized than Halloween City's and more informative.


Where did you even find one at Halloween City's site, GoS? All I could get to happen was a redirecting back to the exact same page saying "400 stores coming soon." Instead, I wound up viewing the jobs available to get an idea of where they would be at this time around...


----------



## diggerc

My finds from Home Goods
















The pair of crows will get a coat of granite paint


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Great stuff everyone, great idea for those stickers Garth I like them!


----------



## 22606

diggerc said:


> The pair of crows will get a coat of granite paint.


Nice score on all of the items. That is a brilliant idea to tone them down, diggerc. 



HalloweenTrick said:


> Great stuff everyone, great idea for those stickers Garth I like them!


Thank you, HalloweenTrick. As soon as I spotted them, that was the first thought that popped into my head


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow great stuff i need to go shopping


----------



## lisa48317

witchy46 said:


> View attachment 125298
> 
> 
> The tree man was greenware when I got him!!


OMG, I love him!!!!


----------



## Hallowsculpt

Wow love this!


----------



## Kim's HM Halloween

Posted this in another spot too - 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...remote-receiver-set-up-home-dept-14-99-a.html
But this cool little set up was $14.99 at Home Dept.


----------



## mementomori

Big lots has a crawling hand for $16. I had to get one and set it loose at work


----------



## im the goddess

Love it! Wish I could have seen the faces.


mementomori said:


> Big lots has a crawling hand for $16. I had to get one and set it loose at work


----------



## witchy46

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I really like the look of this tree man. Where did you find him?


I bought him in Omaha at a ceramic shop, he was in greenwear, I had to clean him and fire him then paint him, I have a shorter one I'm about to start soon. 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

witchy46 said:


> View attachment 125296
> 
> 
> View attachment 125297
> 
> 
> View attachment 125298
> 
> 
> The tree man was greenware when I got him!!


I didn't realize there were still ceramic shops around. I used to do alot of ceramics but no one around here has shops anymore. I miss it !!


----------



## HauntedDiva




----------



## 22606

Kim's HM Halloween, excellent find. Too bad that there is no way to trigger battery-operated props similarly...

HauntedDiva, very nice items. I am being good and avoiding dough and similar for the most part, so eat one of those pumpkin delights for me


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

My Resident Evil Test subjeect's jumpsuit came in. I had a tough time getting an orange jumpsuit for someone who stands 6' 7". I can't work on it till Sunday...


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

I wish I had interesting pictures to post, but it's all just been back and forth to Hone Depot. 

Today was spray paint and 11 10ft pieces of PVC. I'm going to bend them to make new arches for all the severed heads we have, and paint them a rusty metal color.


----------



## osenator

I just went out qickly with my wife, and quicky stop at Vallue Village and Party Mart, where everything is in boxes almost. I did get at VV a Shiatsy massager for 8$ (a new project yay!) and a Security bear (1998). I am not sure what it is. It beeps loudly with 4DD batteries (too much batteties for simple beeps). 
I'll do something with that bear, for sure.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haunted Nana said:


> I didn't realize there were still ceramic shops around. I used to do alot of ceramics but no one around here has shops anymore. I miss it !!


We have a few in nearby cities. One in town. Kids like doing them in groups like for birthday parties. They offer kids classes too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Osenator, the security bears were popular a few years back. I thought if you set them up triggered and moved them they emitted an alarm, that or some of them worked with a camera feed, the internet and a computer to spy on bad babysitters. Not sure which one that is but he's cute!

I stopped in a Goodwill yesterday, near a Spirit that had opened up, and found a Disney Christmas song-singing Kermit the Frog stuffed animal for 4.99. As cute as Kermit is, it has a Try Me button and will be sacrificed for his movement (a fellow haunter posted a link about turning these action Try Me toys into halloween props so unfortunately Kermit's time on earth as a frog is limited!). 

Stopped in another Goodwill today hoping for more Try Me stuffed toys but instead found an amazing animated raptor kind of toy for 14.00 that works and I think will make a great dragon one day with the addition of some wings and new batteries and a color makeover. The batteries were low but when I pushed the on button I was shocked to see him slowwwwly move his segmented neck and tail and make some noise as well. Can't wait to get fresh batteries in him and see what he really does. 

Oh and neither Goodwill had any halloween out yet.


@@Osenator, found an article on the Security Bear it looks like you probably have: http://articles.latimes.com/1989-10-18/news/vw-3_1_teddy-bear . Apparently it's the car alarm version. If you don't have the remote you can probably still find one. If you had a large prop you wanted to protect, he'd make a great guard bear for you. Said it works on sensing air pressure when a car is opened but I have to wonder if it works on motion detection. I actually remember a news story about him. They used him in the back seat of the car with christmas shopping bags around him and said he would thwart would be car break ins.


----------



## sookie

Ok finally had a chance to take some pics. These are some of the items I've picked up over the past week. Home Goods, TJ Maxx and Garden Ridge are the main places I got things with a few items from Michaels too:

I also picked up two Halloween magazines Better Homes and Garden Halloween edition, which is amazing and a recipe book for Halloween from Pillsbury. Also got some of the Halloween duct tape from Dollar General on Monday and some small items from there like a pot holder and ghost stakes.































And this owl is gorgeous, I think I may leave this out all year round:








And my cat 








I love my witch!








And of course, the new member of the brood, Grim:


----------



## jenscats5

Ooooooooooo Sookie - love the cat!!!

Ordered tonite online from Walmart the 6' inflatable black cat - down to $48!! Wanted it last year but waited too long & missed out....


----------



## B-Movie Monster

They started building houses in my addition again, and I've been picking through the trash piles on the curb. Today, I scored four large (almost full sized!) sheets of blue foam. They have some dings, and the edges are rough cut, but they are still quite usable for tombstones or cemetery signs or another coffin. Saved me $20 or so!


----------



## hallorenescene

blackfog, i think i have that vampire. not positive though. i like his looks
spine, cute crashed witch. shouldn't her feet be turned the other way though. i love crashed witches
witchy, besides the fact that tree is sooo cute, you did a very nice paint job. and any one who owns a dr shivers is one lucky goblin
garth, nice finds. i'm going to check out hobby lobby and see what they have for boxes. i need one for a craft i'm going to make
diggercs, those busts are way creepy cool
haunted, i see you have one of the cool busts too.
osenator, you always get such cool stuff. that hood is very different. i like it. i got a bear for my haunt this year. it snores. and those portraits are sweet
sookie, i love bottles, those are real nice. and i love your cat. as for your witch doll, well, it of course is cute, seeing as i make some similar to her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*My Goodwill find*

Well I was able to track down my Goodwill $14 animated raptor guy that I posted about a few posts up, didn't see a mfgr name on it, and found out it was made by Wowwee, and called the Roboraptor. I like a number of things Wowwee has done. To my shock, however, although not surprised by the size--32 inches long from head to tail, it listed at $99 and selling on Amazon for $89! He's very cool looking. 

It didn't have the remote with it when I bought it and I may try to pick up one but it does have several sensors on it and even with the low batteries it was responding to sound and touch. Once before I found a robotic dog at Goodwill that I bought for $6 and it turned out to be the iCybie Robot Dog. Again no remote with it but it can still do some things without one. I love the robot toys that are out there. Definitely didn't have stuff like this when I was growing up. And definitely not something my parents would have shelled the cash out for either. 

I love Goodwill. Sometimes you really do find gems there. Some of the other things I found there that I thought were really cool were: a vintage real top hat made in NYC., a fireplace bellows I tried to go back and get for someone here but had been sold, a vintage looking gothic baby carriage, ghost and pumpkin Giggle Buddies, and a dracula and ghost blowmold (like 3-4 feet tall). Looking forward to seeing what halloween they get in this year.


Sookie, nice items you found, remember seeing some of them in HomeGoods. I'll try to see if I can find that BHG magazine you mnetioned and check it out.


----------



## Saki.Girl

My buy for the day was from Ross 
Candle holder 5.00 soap dispenser 4.00 ,6 skull cups 4.00 and the flier skulls 2.50 each  
All the stores around here barely have anything out yet still school supplies ugh


----------



## 22606

Are you sure that you have you bought enough lately, sookie? Very nice items.


----------



## 22606

Excellent score, Saki.Girl. I really like the candleholder and soap dispenser. I want to say that I bought those cups at Marshalls last year... or they may just be similar. Anyway, one older woman saw me holding them as I got in line and told me that I "have good taste." Can _you_ say that?


----------



## osenator

Lots of great items, Sookie! Love the bottles!

Thank you, Ghost of Spookie, great info! That bear tales too much 4 dd batteries, and I don't think it works to well. Like I said, I have an ideal what to do with him,.. Mhahahah...

Great pics to all others too!


----------



## msgatorslayer

Saki.Girl said:


> My buy for the day was from Ross
> Candle holder 5.00 soap dispenser 4.00 ,6 skull cups 4.00 and the flier skulls 2.50 each
> All the stores around here barely have anything out yet still school supplies ugh


OMG I want!! These are perfect. I need to hit my store up.


----------



## ecto1

A dogloo dog house and a 55 gal barrel were my scores today plus a fairly good size bag of little styrofoam balls from Goodwill. I'm trying to figure out how I can use the dogloo for Halloween and Christmas. Right now it's just Christmas but I was thinking I could put hanging eyes in the enterance and a smoke machine inside it to make it like a cave... cover it with creepy cloth? Suggestions?


----------



## 1_ucky13

I picked up all the full size skulls micheals had left wanna go back for an owl since I figured out they take hobby lobby coupons and they give weekly 40% coupons. Also got a big fly from micheals for 1.99. Some magnets to glue my spiders to for the front door and a parrot for my pirate from hobby lobby. Tomorrow is salvation army day for pirate clothes!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol that's awsome as I stood in line a lady was looking at my tattoos and what I was holding back and forth. Was funny I should have trun my arm showed her my grim reaper lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ecto1 said:


> A dogloo dog house and a 55 gal barrel were my scores today plus a fairly good size bag of little styrofoam balls from Goodwill. I'm trying to figure out how I can use the dogloo for Halloween and Christmas. Right now it's just Christmas but I was thinking I could put hanging eyes in the enterance and a smoke machine inside it to make it like a cave... cover it with creepy cloth? Suggestions?



I like the idea for the dogloo dog house! How large is it?


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice scores


----------



## sookie

Thanks everyone, I think it's gearing up to be a very fun Halloween this year for several reasons due to family as well as some good finds for the haunt! Saki love the skulls you found!


----------



## Cree-ator

Picked up this awesome prop today at Marc's. Iv'e been checking every day and they finally started putting out Halloween stuff. I got this giant 1/2 head wall hanging that I'll likely make a body for. There was no price on it so a manager let me have it for $9.99 It's covered in a mask like latex that makes it feel like skin. At 2' tall and 15" wide it is impressive. Gotta love Marc's...


----------



## Halloeve55

Went to my local Ross store..picked up a 4 pack of purple spider plates for my son @ $4.99
Got an awesome coffee mug with trivet for $3.99 and a bigger mug for $3.49 with skull&crossbones on them
The canvas picture was 7.99 and the eyes light up.this will go nicely in my halloween themed craft room
and i got a halloween collar for my puppy @target for 6.99..my target has no halloween items yet except pet items..lol


----------



## RCIAG

OMG! I went nuts in Dollar Tree, Big Lots & Bath & Body Works yesterday only to arrive home to a new blow mold I'd ordered from American Sale! No pics yet but I'll post the B&BW stuff & the blow mold later from their site.

I hit up TJ Maxx but didn't get anything Halloween there, just some baby stuff for an upcoming shower & some shoes. Target was still in back to school mode so I just got more baby stuff off the shower registry there.

I'll probably hit up Dollar Tree & Big Lots again because they were also still sorta in between BTS & Halloween.

Best part is they're both in the same strip mall as Spirit so I'll have to go back to see Spirit since it hasn't opened yet. It just has a sign that says "Opening September." Vague much Spirit?


----------



## Shadowbat

RCIAG said:


> OMG! I went nuts in Dollar Tree, Big Lots & Bath & Body Works yesterday only to arrive home to a new blow mold I'd ordered from American Sale! No pics yet but I'll post the B&BW stuff & the blow mold later from their site.
> 
> I hit up TJ Maxx but didn't get anything Halloween there, just some baby stuff for an upcoming shower & some shoes. Target was still in back to school mode so I just got more baby stuff off the shower registry there.
> 
> I'll probably hit up Dollar Tree & Big Lots again because they were also still sorta in between BTS & Halloween.
> 
> Best part is they're both in the same strip mall as Spirit so I'll have to go back to see Spirit since it hasn't opened yet. It just has a sign that says "Opening September." Vague much Spirit?




What blow mold did you get?


----------



## Lisaloo

I bought some mirror spray paint, realistic plastic hands and feet and Hocus Pocus DVD on Amazon.com yesterday!


----------



## hallorenescene

creator, that is one fine, creepy mask. bet it will make a good prop. maybe you will post a pic when you have it made
halloeve, cute stuff
rciag, looking forward to seeing your blow mold


----------



## RCIAG

Shadowbat said:


> What blow mold did you get?


I got this guy a month ago, I'd forgotten about him sitting there on the steps of the attic! 









And yesterday I got these guys! I'll post pics of the other stuff later this weekend. Most of it is still in my trunk! Word of caution, the doormats from Big Lots REEK of rubber. I had to get those things outta my trunk STAT!! when I got home.









I also bought this stuff at Bath & Body Works:

Vampire soap dispenser. It's just the soap not the foamy soap









2 tealight candle holders. They are larger than the Frankenstein head that was released last year.
















Hand bac holders


----------



## frogkid11

I posted this in the Thrift Store/Yard Sale thread because of the silver vase from Goodwill, but I guess the gargoyles should be here since they are new from the Christmas Tree Shops. The vase is huge and already tarnished, which is my style point on. I love the gargoyles but I want to make them more sinister as they look too cute right now. They are a nice size and are bigger than those statues you find at the Dollar Store.


----------



## phil1031

I finally got a decent projector........Dell 1800 mp. I got it on ebay for $124 with shipping and it is like night and day next to my wonderwall!!!


----------



## RCIAG

Let's see what else I can find online that I've bought....Big Lots:

Well this is all I see on their site that I bought, the mummy & skeleton candle holder









Dollar Tree's skulls finally look like skulls!! I bought 10 because you can never have too many skulls & for the last few years they looked like alien skulls or blucky skulls.









One each of the door knockers (more for molds than anything else)









Not normally my thing but the little owl with the witch hat ensnared me with its one big pupil/one small pupil









One each of these guys









One each of these guys, once again, more for the face to use as a mold









One of of these guys too!









I bought way more than that but that's what I could find on the 2 sites. Like I said, I'll take pics this weekend & post my haul.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

jenscats5 said:


> Ooooooooooo Sookie - love the cat!!!
> 
> Ordered tonite online from Walmart the 6' inflatable black cat - down to $48!! Wanted it last year but waited too long & missed out....


I just ordered him too, and it is all your fault.  I've been looking at the crouching cat since last year, but was able to refuse since he was over $60. Nope, nope, nope. Too much money, too many other things to buy. But for $50 (with tax), Kitty can crouch in the side yard. For Halloween, he'll get a "toy."


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

jenscats5 said:


> Ooooooooooo Sookie - love the cat!!!
> 
> Ordered tonite online from Walmart the 6' inflatable black cat - down to $48!! Wanted it last year but waited too long & missed out....





LurkerNDdark said:


> I just ordered him too, and it is all your fault.  I've been looking at the crouching cat since last year, but was able to refuse since he was over $60. Nope, nope, nope. Too much money, too many other things to buy. But for $50 (with tax), Kitty can crouch in the side yard. For Halloween, he'll get a "toy."


Same here. I just ordered the cat too. Had held off on ordering him before now, mainly because I still need to figure out a way to secure him to the copper roof that extends out above our front door (at a fairly steep pitch.) But think that's do-able.


----------



## 22606

Cree-ator, that head reminds me a fair amount of Leatherface. Excellent price for it

Halloeve55, great haul.

RCIAG, those tealight candleholders made me laugh, but they are nice, like everything else that you found.



frogkid11 said:


> I posted this in the Thrift Store/Yard Sale thread because of the silver vase from Goodwill, but I guess the gargoyles should be here since they are new from the Christmas Tree Shops. The vase is huge and already tarnished, which is my style point on. I love the gargoyles but I want to make them more sinister as they look too cute right now. They are a nice size and are bigger than those statues you find at the Dollar Store.


Nice score on that vase and the pair of gargoyles. I bought one of those gargs last year (version on the right), but they sold out _extremely_ fast (not surprising, since they only cost $3), so they probably do come across as new to many Before doing anything to them, hold them under light for a bit, find a dark area, _then_ see if you feel the same


----------



## ecto1

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I like the idea for the dogloo dog house! How large is it?


It's a medium dogloo fits a border collie maybe... I'm thinking demon dog for Halloween but I'm not sure yet. It will come to me I hope.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Maybe it could be home to a werewolf. Or with some landscape camoflauge on top make it seem like a hill of sorts and turn it into a snake pit eminating from the bowels of the earth below it. Add a lot of cheaply home-made newspaper or plastic bag based snakes underneath some store bought realistic ones and you've got a snake pit. I read an article not that long ago about this poor couple who bought this nice home and started hearing hissing and other noises at night all around their home inside. The realtor had told them there were snakes on the property but they thought it was something they could take care of, not a big deal. Only to find out the ground under the home was warmer than other parts of the land and apparently the perfect temp for a nest. They said they came to believe based on people who came out to inspect the issue that there were literally thousands of snakes just under their house. How they managed to live there as long as they did I don't know. I couldn't have but they had put all their savings into buying the place and now couldn't get rid of it. Had been on the market for a long time and they were made aware of the snake issue before hand so apparently didn't have grounds to sue and get out of the contract. You could easily add hissing snake sounds to the backround noise and have rubber snakes dangling from trees and such. I bet it would give a lot of people the willies.

The dogloo sounds like it a good size and the dome should make for some great interior lighting to play off of it and give it a nice glow.


----------



## jenscats5

LurkerNDdark said:


> I just ordered him too, and it is all your fault.  I've been looking at the crouching cat since last year, but was able to refuse since he was over $60. Nope, nope, nope. Too much money, too many other things to buy. But for $50 (with tax), Kitty can crouch in the side yard. For Halloween, he'll get a "toy."


Ooooo what kind of toy???????? I think I'll take one of my Walgreen's skellys & pose him like he got "ate" along with some of my former toxic waste buckets.....



Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Same here. I just ordered the cat too. Had held off on ordering him before now, mainly because I still need to figure out a way to secure him to the copper roof that extends out above our front door (at a fairly steep pitch.) But think that's do-able.


Cool idea putting him on the roof!


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I read an article not that long ago about this poor couple who bought this nice home and started hearing hissing and other noises at night all around their home inside. The realtor had told them there were snakes on the property but they thought it was something they could take care of, not a big deal. Only to find out the ground under the home was warmer than other parts of the land and apparently the perfect temp for a nest. They said they came to believe based on people who came out to inspect the issue that there were literally thousands of snakes just under their house. How they managed to live there as long as they did I don't know. I couldn't have but they had put all their savings into buying the place and now couldn't get rid of it. Had been on the market for a long time and they were made aware of the snake issue before hand so apparently didn't have grounds to sue and get out of the contract.




I...can't..even...


----------



## jenscats5

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Maybe it could be home to a werewolf. Or with some landscape camoflauge on top make it seem like a hill of sorts and turn it into a snake pit eminating from the bowels of the earth below it. Add a lot of cheaply home-made newspaper or plastic bag based snakes underneath some store bought realistic ones and you've got a snake pit. I read an article not that long ago about this poor couple who bought this nice home and started hearing hissing and other noises at night all around their home inside. The realtor had told them there were snakes on the property but they thought it was something they could take care of, not a big deal. Only to find out the ground under the home was warmer than other parts of the land and apparently the perfect temp for a nest. They said they came to believe based on people who came out to inspect the issue that there were literally thousands of snakes just under their house. How they managed to live there as long as they did I don't know. I couldn't have but they had put all their savings into buying the place and now couldn't get rid of it. Had been on the market for a long time and they were made aware of the snake issue before hand so apparently didn't have grounds to sue and get out of the contract. You could easily add hissing snake sounds to the backround noise and have rubber snakes dangling from trees and such. I bet it would give a lot of people the willies.
> 
> The dogloo sounds like it a good size and the dome should make for some great interior lighting to play off of it and give it a nice glow.


I think I remember hearing about that!! Horrible story!!!!!!!!!!!

But I like the snake idea......maybe put a red light all the way in the back & I think I've seen a standing cobra prop somewhere that could be the "leader" along with the other homemade "minions."


----------



## witchy46

Haunted Nana said:


> I didn't realize there were still ceramic shops around. I used to do alot of ceramics but no one around here has shops anymore. I miss it !!


We don't have any here either in Mo., I had to go to my bestfreinds house in Omaha, I bought two tree men they had 4 different ones, they are supose to be planters but I'm making mine candy holders instead.

Thank you lisa48317!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Infamous Idaho Snake House News Stories*

Here's a few news articles on the infamous Idaho Snake House for some background and maybe ideas. One could build a haunt theme around the haunted Snake House. Maybe it could revolve around a witch's curse placed on the ground where the witch was burned at the stake centuries ago.... You could put a For Sale sign out in front...Just an idea....


WARNING: Photos of Snakes are in two of these stories! 


From 2007: http://www.cbsnews.com/2100-201_162-20071221.html (snake photo)

From 1/2011 and updated 6/11: http://www.rexburgstandardjournal.c...356-2446-11e0-8a27-001cc4c002e0.html?mode=jqm (photo of the house, no snake photos)

From 6/2011: http://abcnews.go.com/US/snake-house-family-home-idaho-turns-satans-lair/t/story?id=13851600 (snake photo)


BTW that Medusa headed prop from Walgreens (see thread on Walgreens) might make a nice statue that could go at the entrance of the haunt along with a plaque saying it was put up in dedication to the witch who was burned at the stake back in ____ in hopes it would appease her anger and release her snake curse on this land....Tread cautiously... (funny that Don't Tread on Me Flag has snakes on it if I'm not mistaken).

I'm planning a snake wreath for my front door and have to say this haunt idea inspired by Ecto1's dogloo has me inspired and I might look for one for my own yard! BTW I hate snakes, even garters, they all creep me out. The house I grew up in was in a new development and we would see them outside in our planting beds all the time. Great for reducing the mice population of nearby fields but still didn't like them.


----------



## Jules17

frogkid11 said:


> I posted this in the Thrift Store/Yard Sale thread because of the silver vase from Goodwill, but I guess the gargoyles should be here since they are new from the Christmas Tree Shops. The vase is huge and already tarnished, which is my style point on. I love the gargoyles but I want to make them more sinister as they look too cute right now. They are a nice size and are bigger than those statues you find at the Dollar Store.
> View attachment 125604


Love that vase!!! What an awesome find!!!


----------



## LurkerNDdark

jenscats5 said:


> Ooooo what kind of toy???????? I think I'll take one of my Walgreen's skellys & pose him like he got "ate" along with some of my former toxic waste buckets.....


This year, it will probably be a dummy in old, bloodied clothes. Next year, it may be a small dummy wearing a discounted bloodied Halloween costume.


----------



## Shadowbat

From Walgreens: 2 boxes of green string lights, 1 box of Count Chocula, 1 pouch of Halloween pancake mix from Betty Crocker. lol

From Lowes: new indoor door mat


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ooh, glad to hear that the lime green string lights are back at Walgreens. I picked up a few last year but they sold out before I could go back and buy a few more. Thanks Shadowbat. Still waiting for my stores out here to stock beyond the halloween candy.


----------



## KingOfHalloween

This is a bit delayed, but I won this off ebay back in June at a steal of a price (at least it was in my opinion..) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140776491606&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

And also, Just purchased 7x35 feet of Camo netting today for on $45! Theres only a couple left! http://shop.vtarmynavy.com/desert-digital-camo-net-closeout-p11198.aspx


----------



## Shadowbat

A pic of the items we grabbed today. Forgot to mention the orange/purple lights we bought at Michaels.


----------



## Halloeve55

Shadowbat said:


> A pic of the items we grabbed today. Forgot to mention the orange/purple lights we bought at Michaels.


. That rug is AWESOME! hope my lowes will carry it!


----------



## sumrtym

Well, for the last two days actually. From TJ Maxx, bought a very nice looking black wire tree about a foot high that isn't TOO glittery (it wasn't coming off on me picking it up but for maybe 2 flecks) and has hanging from the branches little jingle bells in orange with cut out jack-o-lantern faces (about 8 of them). I'd been wanting a little Halloween tree with jack-o-lanterns, so just got lucky with that find. It really is about perfect for what I was looking for at only $12.99. Currently set it among my dollar tree headstones.

Today, from HomeGoods, 6 white non-scented taper candles for use in the black skull candelabra I got there earlier this month (takes 3 candles). They're a tad loose but will work fine. Interestingly, I tried to see if they would fit in the Spirit vampire skull 5 stick candelabra and they're too big to go in it! I guess if I want to use real candles in it sometime I'm going to need to measure before hitting the store or else do some wax shaving.

BTW ShadowBat, really like your doormat.


----------



## Shadowbat

sumrtym said:


> BTW ShadowBat, really like your doormat.



Thank you. They had also a Haunted House, a Spider web, and a cat face.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, i love both those molds. i would love to have them. cute stuff, i don't quite get the hand bac holders.
frog, that is a nice urn. i like the gargoyles just the way they are. the dollar store ones are nice, but chip real easy. way to easy. 
rciag, nice stuff. i got the doorknockers. i like them, but still am wondering if the green guy is a frankenstein or a vampire. i got the banners. i like the look of them. and i got 3 of the ghouls. they didn't have as many as you got.
king, nice prop. 
shadowbat, you're making me hungry. i love that cereal. so one could sit on that cute rug under those cool lights and mun ch. sounds like a plan to me
sum, i love trees. yours sounds very cute. i grab up multi colored xmas trees very cheap and put around my haunt for atmosphere


----------



## Saki.Girl

I ordered this today from collections ext excited to get it it's a magnet for dish washer it will stay up all year long


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok I am so excited look at my find of the night just ran up to salvation army and got this for 6 dollars that baby is heavy it's glass ya baby


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Saki girl that is the coolest dishwasher magnet I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## boobear

Saki.Girl said:


> I ordered this today from collections ext excited to get it it's a magnet for dish washer it will stay up all year long





Saki.Girl said:


> Ok I am so excited look at my find of the night just ran up to salvation army and got this for 6 dollars that baby is heavy it's glass ya baby


Oh my gosh! Magnets for my dishwasher!!! I must have one, I had no idea they made such things.

And the glass orb is very very cool!


----------



## 22606

Shadowbat, that ghost mat is really neat. Green lights? Interesting... Could work well for a toxic scene.

Saki.Girl, I was eyeing that dishwasher magnet the other night while at Collections Etc.'s site That is awesome, as is the orb.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, i'm beginning to think you are a gris. you always find such cool stuff


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok I am so excited look at my find of the night just ran up to salvation army and got this for 6 dollars that baby is heavy it's glass ya baby


nice find saki.girl....what a catch for $6...soooo jelious...grrrrr!...lol!


----------



## Lisaloo

That crystal ball is the coolest thing ever Saki! Great find!


----------



## jenscats5

Got these magazines today at BJs:










Bought this snow globe yesterday from Home Goods along with a 60" round black tablecloth with a spider web design on it - it was the only one I saw, so I snatched it up since round table cloths are hard to find!! Also got a big bottle of Halloween hand soap - in a cool purple bottle.


----------



## hallorenescene

jens, i see 2 mags i haven't gotten yet. i gotta be on the look out for these. nice snowglobe


----------



## sookie

More magazines and I am off to the store in a few mins! Hitting Walgreens, Walmart and Target. Will report back to you all. Btw is anyone else excited its Sept. . 60 days left!


----------



## 22606

Jen, great finds. I used to love those types of magazines years ago, when they did specials on artists in the Halloween industry (and were not too rich for my blood). That is a really nice water globe, and one that I haven't yet seen.


----------



## witchymom

Not in the mood to take pics (LOL) but I got a wig, dress, broom and hat for my new witch, and a JoL blow mold type thingy (about 18" tall?)- all for $14


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Went to Christmas Tree Shops and got a fairly big animated pirate skull for 7.99


----------



## jenscats5

Garthgoyle said:


> Jen, great finds. I used to love those types of magazines years ago, when they did specials on artists in the Halloween industry (and were not too rich for my blood). That is a really nice water globe, and one that I haven't yet seen.


Thanks Garth!! The snowglobe is a skelly leaning on a tombstone and they only had 1, so I got it. Since I got the mags at BJs they had a lower price than the newstands......


----------



## osenator

I'll make a zombie farmer, with a straw hat, and my skickle. 





















The mask is from Walmart, 12$, and the 3D cutouts are from Dollarama.


----------



## sookie

Picked up the Women's Day Halloween special and the multi color 70 string lights from Walgreens that are green, purple and orange. They are very cool looking.

Great finds osenator!


----------



## 22606

The pirate head is interesting, BR1MSTON3. Great price for it.

That mask will work excellently for a zombie farmer, osenator.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sookie said:


> More magazines and I am off to the store in a few mins! Hitting Walgreens, Walmart and Target. Will report back to you all. Btw is anyone else excited its Sept. . 60 days left!


I was happy it was September 1 and had high hopes stores would have halloween mdse out. Hope you Sookie and others made out better than I did. _Only Spirit Halloween has come through with 2 stores in my vicinity, not fully stocked yet or all displays up and working, but they were there and open._ I headed out this a.m. to drive to a Spirit Halloween that just opened today (other one opened during the week). Used my coupon to buy Bonkers The Psychotic Greeter doorknocker. Yeah! He's Great! Plan to remove the knocker and turn him into a Full-size clown greeter prop for my carnival. Think it will turn out great. Love the sound track on him; and you can set him for either sound or sound and motion sensored.

Stopped in Target, like everyone pretty much reported only candy, dog out fits, baby bibs and sleepers. 
Was at Walmart yesterday and zip other than candy, and the manager had no plans to move out halloween mdse early. 

Zip other than candy at Walgreens, stopped in 2 of them. So excited by peoples reports they have bought halloween mdse already, but not the case out here. 

Had to be in RiteAid to get a birthday card this morning and they were putting candy out, had some fall things and had their halloween cards. _I like RiteAid for halloween cards, always a nice selection._ No halloween items though.

Nothing specifically halloween yet at Goodwill.

Halloween City shows _no signs_ of being open anytime soon. Two in my general area. They looked stocked but apparently aren't staffed. In fact I got an email from them yesterday saying they were hiring. Kind of late I thought to be sending that out. Who knows when they'll open. Website has big props listed being available sometime mid-September. Boooo! 

So had the time today to go halloween shopping but the stuff just isn't out there yet.


----------



## Lisaloo

Why is Osenator always nude? Nice photo bomb on those 3D cutouts, by the way.


----------



## BillyBones

Got these at Homesense today, Walmart has cleared their shelves so Halloween is on the way


----------



## 22606

Lisaloo said:


> Why is Osenator always nude? Nice photo bomb on those 3D cutouts, by the way.


He is our resident nudist, for those not in the know Haven't you ever wondered why he has so many props, yet never a single costume? Now you know how he gets all that spare cash (or maybe there is a little more to it...)

All are very nice items, Billy.


----------



## osenator

Well, married to a beautiful Brazilien, she teached me how Braziliens are never shy of being in the nude (L). 

Kidding....(Maybe) Since this is summer, I am always hitting my pool, so, I am many times in my speedo (L). (never in a million years I would wear that!).


----------



## mariposa0283

osenator said:


> I am many times in my speedo (L). (never in a million years I would were that!).


suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.... lol


----------



## osenator

True, I did wear one in Brazil... on my head! (L)

This is a real story.. people (including my wife) there thought I was sick, because I was too PALE... I told my wife I AM A CANADIAN IN FEBRUARY, OF COURSE I AM PALE! (L) I stick out from the Brazilen crowd there if I was painted florencent Blue or something. (L).


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> He is our resident nudist, for those not in the know Haven't you ever wondered why he has so many props, yet never a single costume? Now you know how he gets all that spare cash (or maybe there is a little more to it...)
> 
> OK, Garth, Lisaloo and Osenator, you all have me laughing away right now.


----------



## BillyBones

Stop, my sides are aching


----------



## Deadna

Got the spooky phone from Menards pretty cool prop for only $15!


----------



## Scatterbrains

I found this guy by my front door
I said: what the hell is that

and it said: I'm Batman


----------



## Halloeve55

Scatterbrains said:


> I found this guy by my front door
> I said: what the hell is that
> 
> and it said: I'm Batman
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome! Good pic!


----------



## hallorenescene

brim, that is a very cool looking head. the price is unbeilievable
osenator, that mask will be perfect for the prop you're putting together. and the cut outs are nice
ghost of spookie, no merchandise out around here either except at dollar tree, dollar general, and hobby lobby. walgreens has candy out. my daughter said shopko was starting to put halloween out. walmart, kmart, and target nothing. do you have a picture of that door knocker?
billy, those are nice finds. i really love the mice molds.
ahhh, that little guy is cute scatters.


----------



## GhostTown

Bouncing from Walgreens to Walgreens yesterday.........


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ghosttown, you are my kind of person...haha....you should have set them up sitting, i would have wrecked my car laughing if i saw you go by...


----------



## jenscats5

GhostTown said:


> Bouncing from Walgreens to Walgreens yesterday.........


I love it!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost town, a lot of people would have cracked up if they saw those guys sitting up in your truck bed. lol. by the way, i love your signature


----------



## Penumbra

GhostTown said:


> Bouncing from Walgreens to Walgreens yesterday.........


I hope you didn't get pulled over. I know I would have. Lol


----------



## vampyrespro

I'm so jealous of all those skeletons! Wish I could get my hands on just one LOL!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

They are cool...I jumped up and checked our Walgreen's but nothing is out yet. The boss questioned what I would do with them....I gave the wrong answer "I don't know"...POOF Authorization denied.


----------



## Creep Master

I was in party city today they have some Halloween stuff out right now. and more on the way


----------



## 22606

Scatterbrains said:


> I found this guy by my front door
> I said: what the hell is that
> 
> and it said: I'm Batman


After yesterday's ordeal, I truly needed a laugh, so thank you, scatterbrains Excellent picture, but I'm surprised that it let you get so close.

Holy heck, GT!! Got a skeleton orgy going in the back of your truck?


----------



## sookie

Well I am sort of winding down, I've bought some new items, the only thing I need now are 100. String lights in purple and orange from Target. 

I did get a newVampire Blood Bottle from Marshall's today, some really cool things from Pier One: a ghost, a smaller LED ghost and ghost LED lights on a string, a candle and three black and white paper lanterns that have ghosts and spiders on them, very cool. Htthe dollar store and bought a kitchen towel for Halloween with candy corn on it and some spider webs. So with that, and the finds last week I should be good for the season! 

Now I need to start hunting for candy lol


----------



## jenscats5

I got one bag of candy (215 pieces) from BJs yesterday as I had a coupon.....


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

I uh- I wiped out Dollar Tree's creepy cloth today. Along with that I got 4 packs of assorted rings to throw in with the candy, and a sheet of spider clings.

Then I found a Halloween Express open and picked up some sickly green creme makeup and a skull keychain.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i can say i have gone nuts this weekend LOL here are some of my finds i got lanterns, apple wreath which i will be tearing apart to make some stuff m lights rod iron and then today got more i will post them up later


----------



## Bump In The Night

I just scored a brand new in the box lightning machine for $10 from Craigslist!! It's becoming almost impossible to find these anywhere!! <doing the happy dance>


----------



## 13ghosts

I was so excited to find this at joanns today! It's an oreo cookie mold, now I can make chocolate covered oreo brains!


----------



## msgatorslayer

I found these at GoodWill today.









Couldn't resist this multi-holiday stuffy.


----------



## 22606

All are great, Saki.Girl, but that candleholder is the one that has me nearly salivating

Excellent score, Bump In The Night. Glad that you managed to find one.

That is awesome, 13ghosts

Nice finds, msgatorslayer. The plush is certainly amusing


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I bought (21) boxes of Kudos containing (30) treats per box....I'm loaded for bear.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya love that candle holder that is actual my 2 one have one just like it in my bed room and to think I only paid 1.50 was mark 3 but was half off day yaaa


----------



## Scatterbrains

I've been wanting one of these for a while:


----------



## frogkid11

Did you score an actual life-size horse statue, Scatterbrains? That is AWESOME!!! I have been scouting them myself because I want to make a life-size Headless....they seem to be a bit pricey, as one would imagine.


----------



## Scatterbrains

frogkid11 said:


> Did you score an actual life-size horse statue, Scatterbrains? That is AWESOME!!! I have been scouting them myself because I want to make a life-size Headless....they seem to be a bit pricey, as one would imagine.


no...didn't score the horse...but my son and I scored the head on the left with a little duct tape this morning.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, very nice finds
bump, i have one of those, nice score
oh my gosh 13 ghosts, i'm going to joanns
msgator, you also got some winners
scatters, are you saying you made the head? or bought it. that is an excellant head


----------



## IowaGuy

OK, some help folks! I'm looking for a metal belt buckle that simply says "Halloween" horizontally, but the letter are in the shape of a sideways hourglass. Does this make sense? So the "H" would be tall and the "allowed" would be smaller and then the "N" would be tall again. Any ideas??


----------



## HalloweenBob

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330787637567?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## MissMandy

Here's what I picked up from Christmas Tree Shop on Saturday. 



















Gotta try and exchange this today. They didn't wrap it enough and the tip of kitty's hat broke


----------



## sookie

Love those finds Mandy! I don't even think we have a Christmas Tree shop near here... but I love the ghost jar and the mugs!


----------



## 22606

Great find, Scatterbrains. If anyone upsets you, you can now reenact that scene from _The Godfather_

Those are excellent items, MissMandy. Still doesn't look bad, but I hope that you manage to procure another cat that is fully intact.


----------



## im the goddess

LOL Authorization denied LOL


oaklawn Crematory said:


> They are cool...I jumped up and checked our Walgreen's but nothing is out yet. The boss questioned what I would do with them....I gave the wrong answer "I don't know"...POOF Authorization denied.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Hit Walgreens, Barnes and Noble, Disney Store, and Pottery Barn today. Found some cool stuff.


----------



## Here2scareU

Nice, I use mine and converted them to low voltage lighting and put them in the cemetery with the grave yard digger.


----------



## MissMandy

Ohhhh where did you get the Medusa, pumpkinking? And how much?


----------



## The Crow 1994

Picked up a few items from Menard's today.

Got this witch.
http://www.menards.com/main/see-mor...2-big-eyed-witch-statue/p-1785992-c-12273.htm

Got this mummy.
http://www.menards.com/main/see-mor...2-big-eyed-mummy-statue/p-1785993-c-12273.htm

Got this ghost.
http://www.menards.com/main/see-mor...2-big-eyed-ghost-statue/p-1785991-c-12273.htm

Those 3 items were $19.99 each. Thought about waiting a little while and see if they went on sale soon, but there was only one ghost left on the shelf, so we jumped on them now.


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> Ohhhh where did you get the Medusa, pumpkinking? And how much?


Answered in this thread, MM http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/118926-look-what-i-got-walgreens.html#post1322618

Great finds, everyone.


----------



## Defenestrator

I finally picked up what I'd been hunting since early in the year; they were just the right type/size, and I managed to get three of them:










Of course, they'll look a lot better about 30 days from now with a bunch scurvy skeletons hanging off them....


----------



## ferguc

BTW there also is a frankie online


----------



## Paint It Black

Defen, Those are great barrels. I'd like to get some like that, but will probably settle for the half-barrel (planter) that I have at home.

I went to Home Goods today and this guy caught my eye and came home with me:









Also these little wine bottle stoppers:









I love things like this that are also useful, though we don't usually have 3 open bottles of wine at the same time, lol.


----------



## greaseballs80

Few items i picked up at Spirit Halloween:


----------



## drea11

Went looking for Halloween things and found that one of the Spirit stores was open. The webpage said Opening Soon so I didnt take my 20% off coupon but thanks to my smart phone with Facebook app, I looked on my page for the coupon and got $24 off the Jumping Zombie!  We really just wanted the mechanism and scream box, we will put another mask on it...probably keep the hands. I like my Zombie Gnome too!

Drea


----------



## greaseballs80

Had this printed on Canvas to put in my living room for my Mad Scientist lab area.


----------



## MissMandy

Garthgoyle said:


> Answered in this thread, MM http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/118926-look-what-i-got-walgreens.html#post1322618
> 
> Great finds, everyone.


Thankies


----------



## osenator

Wow, so many cool items! Keep them coming!


----------



## The Crow 1994

ferguc said:


> BTW there also is a frankie online


We saw the Frankie one at the store, but didn't like the paint job. It was more blue than green, and just didn't look right. It was a great sculpt, but would have looked 1000 times better if they had painted him green.


----------



## 22606

Wooden barrels are pretty difficult to come by, so you lucked out finding three of them, Defenestrator

Paint It Black, those wine bottle stoppers are spectacular.

Excellent buys, greaseballs80. You and I have similar taste. Is it bad that I like Deady Bear so much because he reminds me of myself?

Both items are great, drea11.


----------



## mariposa0283

light up flashy pumpkin thing. pretty awesome, got it at the dollar general 







more spooky eyes for my bushes







they light up, skull changes colors







dollar general had these







and these from dg as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up the Medusa from Walgreens today. She's great and a good price too. The locations by me still haven't put out their props but we had to be in another city today and stopped in the Walgreens there and everything was out. DElighted. 

Took pics of the Walgreens displays and also have some photos from HomeGoods I wanted to post but my 6-year old laptop's display won't come up all of a sudden, so it was sent for repairs this afternoon. Big bummer.  Feels terrible being in the dark like that.


@@Greaseballs80, I love your framed print! Very old world. He does look like he's been standing next to a tesla coil however with that Don King hairdo! Should look wonderful on the wall of your lab. Needs some cobwebs though!

BTW we were in Lowes for a door handle today and it looks like they have dropped Halloween altogether in my area. I know some people were reporting halloween items instock, but no sign of any here. Kind of sad if it turns out to be the case. I've bought a number of halloween items from them over the past few years that I have really liked.


----------



## mariposa0283

witch broom pen from alco.







pile of paper cut outs and some cheap black light cobwebs. couldnt pass those up. all from alco







my broaches to go with my cloak. not sure wich ill wear on halloween, or maybe both.







kitchen stuff

















all in all i'd say it was a pretty successful trip today. expensive, but successful.


----------



## Defenestrator

Garthgoyle said:


> Wooden barrels are pretty difficult to come by, so you lucked out finding three of them, Defenestrator


That is EXACTLY how I feel, Garthgoyle! 

I'd been diligently looking for months trying to find the right items at the right price.

I was pretty jazzed about it, and there were a few more there too. If I weren't limited by the available space in my vehicle, I think I might have gone a bit overboard. I was totally starting to rationalizing it in my head...


----------



## greaseballs80

I picked up Zultan of Craigslist for $65


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice CraigsList find! How large is he?


----------



## LadySherry

Stopped in walgreens today they are still getting stuff in. But on the cart waiting to be stocked was the medusa head. Now she is with me. Still no skellie out or on the cart. Trust me when I say I checked.


----------



## greaseballs80

Thanks GOS, it's aprox. 14x 21". It's pretty big, i actually thought it was smaller when i went to pick it up. But it's perfect. Price was good considering it goes for alot more on EBAY.


----------



## SonofJoker

Defenestrator said:


> That is EXACTLY how I feel, Garthgoyle!
> 
> I'd been diligently looking for months trying to find the right items at the right price.
> 
> I was pretty jazzed about it, and there were a few more there too. If I weren't limited by the available space in my vehicle, I think I might have gone a bit overboard. I was totally starting to rationalizing it in my head...


Those barrels are awesome! Can I ask where you scored them and how much were they? My dad is thinking about putting up a Pirate haunt in his yard this year and these would look great!


----------



## Defenestrator

Son of Joker-

The barrels were an Orlando Craigslist find....I searched on 'whiskey barrels', they were $50, and the seller was located near Cocoa.


----------



## sumrtym

Something sinister from Pennsylvania found it's way into my cart today,
but afraid I can not share the picture, for one will also go my victims way!

<cue evil laughter here>


----------



## pumpkinking30

MissMandy said:


> Ohhhh where did you get the Medusa, pumpkinking? And how much?


Got the Medusa at Walgreens for $20. It's pretty cool. It talks, lights up, and the snakes wriggle.


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> Something sinister from Pennsylvania found it's way into my cart today,
> but afraid I can not share the picture, for one will also go my victims way!
> 
> <cue evil laughter here>


Punxsutawney Phil? _I_ could have given them a groundhog... Or, if it is Heinz ketchup, they could have gotten that _very_ easily themself


----------



## greaseballs80

Free Picture frame, spray painted it and had pic printed on canvas.


----------



## Terror Tom

Awesome picture, greaseball! I can see a whole wall of altered art work in the future...


----------



## hallorenescene

miss mandy, that's to bad about kitties head. i really like your bottle
oh lord, the godfather and the horse. that scene was very disturbing. but i loved that show
pking30, that is an amazing medusa head. i want some of those magazines
the crow, i don't remember seeing those at my mernards. i like the witch and ghost
defenes, sweet, and of course, you'll post pictures
paint it, i got those stoppers from a secret reaper [rikki] one year. i used them for some wine bottles i turned into potion bottles. nice mummy too
drea, that jumping zombie should scare the wits out of some
grease, nice pictures, but those frames are georgous. grease, that switch is awesome. i would love one of those. and your candle deal is very nice too. and you can't beat that sultan.
maripose, looks like you got some nice stuff


----------



## sumrtym

Garthgoyle said:


> Punxsutawney Phil? _I_ could have given them a groundhog... Or, if it is Heinz ketchup, they could have gotten that _very_ easily themself


Well, how about from China with Pennsylvania origins?


----------



## ThePirateHouse

pumpkinking30 said:


> Hit Walgreens, Barnes and Noble, Disney Store, and Pottery Barn today. Found some cool stuff.
> View attachment 126084
> 
> View attachment 126085
> 
> View attachment 126086
> 
> View attachment 126088


 Walgreens must have different colored Medusa heads. Yours looks like the one I bought from Grandin Road last year. Those in my area from Walgreens are a dark grey and green. Have to say that I think the sound and lighting on Walgreens is much better than Grandin Roads. So great score!


----------



## im the goddess

Nice find. Post photos with the skellies when you set it up.


Defenestrator said:


> I finally picked up what I'd been hunting since early in the year; they were just the right type/size, and I managed to get three of them:
> 
> 
> View attachment 126151
> 
> 
> Of course, they'll look a lot better about 30 days from now with a bunch scurvy skeletons hanging off them....


----------



## LurkerNDdark

sumrtym said:


> Well, how about from China with Pennsylvania origins?


Chinese-made scrapple? Now that's scary!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ThePirateHouse said:


> Walgreens must have different colored Medusa heads. Yours looks like the one I bought from Grandin Road last year. Those in my area from Walgreens are a dark grey and green. Have to say that I think the sound and lighting on Walgreens is much better than Grandin Roads. So great score!



My Walgreens Medusa is a dark gray and green with I would say a slight tinge of a yellowy-brassy color maybe. It's not in front of me right now but that's how I remember it. As for the OP photo it could also be the type of lighting the photo was taken in and camera color values and computer monitors can really represent things differently.


----------



## 22606

greaseballs80 said:


> Free Picture frame, spray painted it and had pic printed on canvas.


Very nice, greaseballs80.



sumrtym said:


> Well, how about from China with Pennsylvania origins?


That, I cannot stake claim to... You've got me beat


----------



## 22606

Purchased last week, but this fleur-de-lis area rug from BL-zebub still counts, correct?


----------



## Jules17

Garthgoyle said:


> Purchased last week, but this fleur-de-lis area rug from BL-zebub still counts, correct?


Cool rug!!! Nice gothic style to it!!


----------



## sincitydoc

Purchased the Zombie Swing Girl and Bonkers the greeting clown head from Spirit.


----------



## 22606

Jules17 said:


> Cool rug!!! Nice gothic style to it!!


Thank you very much, Jules. That is what drew me to it


----------



## S_Toast

Hit up the dollar store today. We just got one in our small town and it's pretty nice. Plus our town is so small that you don't have to RUN to buy things before they sell out. I went easy on my wallet and got 90' of "Zombie Caution Tape" and an "Insane Asylum" sign to doctor up a bit and hang on my front door. This year I need to find/make decor that doesn't cost $$ and is easy to store the rest of the year.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

I found Frankie the fiber optic scarecrow at a church garage sell for $3, On some websites he cost $100-150. I found the fiber optic witch at Savers for $8 to bad seasonal items are not half off. I bought the Joker bank mask on ebay a few years ago. It's made of resin. Then I bought the Nightmare before Christmas Oogie boogie on craigslist for $150


----------



## 22606

Nice finds, SeinfeldKramer. You saved money on the one and made up for it with the other purchase, huh?


----------



## ALKONOST

I found these on LTD commodities. They don't have alot to choose from but, I saw these a couple of weeks ago and kept thinking about them. So, I caved and bought them this afternoon. I have alot of spider items I use in my front yard.. so these will be perfect  I got them for 12.95 on sale. They go from 8" to 12" and then the largest being 18"


----------



## Paint It Black

ALCONOST, Those lighted spiders are really cool. I see why they haunted you.


----------



## ALKONOST

Thanks! Haunt is definitely the right term


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I'm a sucker for the old fiber optic stuff. It's so hard to find. Good score!


----------



## vwgirl

ALKONOST said:


> I found these on LTD commodities. They don't have alot to choose from but, I saw these a couple of weeks ago and kept thinking about them. So, I caved and bought them this afternoon. I have alot of spider items I use in my front yard.. so these will be perfect  I got them for 12.95 on sale. They go from 8" to 12" and then the largest being 18"
> View attachment 126343


I bought these last year, they held up very well out side for 6 wks. The might need a fresh coat of paint this year, but they will be back out.


----------



## 22606

Interesting spiders, ALKONOST.


----------



## lizzyborden

Traveled over 200 miles today and hit every Goodwill and Dollar Tree we could find. Goodwill was a bust, but found some different items at the Dollar Trees than I'm finding at the two I normally visit. Went to two malls in search of a Spirit store and only found one set up in a tent in the mall parking lot. I was really excited but we were met at the door by a lady who said it would not be open until Friday. So I only hope I can make the trip back after they open.

Came back with more tombstones, eyeballs, signs, and my best buy was hockey masks marked down half price but when the cashier rang them up, they were 25 cents and of course we grabbed more. 

Really need to get some pictures posted as I've been finding good stuff at the flea market too.

Oh how hard the Halloween bug has bitten! 

Lizzy


----------



## Creep Master

I saw today 9-4-12 at Walgreens store in the Cookeville Tn area the nicest plastic/foam skeleton I ever saw in a non specialty store for only 30.00 I belive it was 5 feet tall aswell


----------



## ALKONOST

vwgirl said:


> I bought these last year, they held up very well out side for 6 wks. The might need a fresh coat of paint this year, but they will be back out.


This is great to know! There wasn't any reviews on them so I was hoping they would be good. LTD Commodities can be hit or miss. Last year I bought a pair of really neat, resin rats.. the first pair came to me broke. Then I had to wait several weeks to get the next replacement pair. I'm hoping by ordering these early enough that I'll get them in time for Halloween even if they're back ordered. I hope, I hope!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

Garthgoyle said:


> Interesting spiders, ALKONOST.


Thanks! I'm looking forward to receiving them


----------



## Zombiesmash

I got really lucky today. Walgreens _still_ hasn't put Halloween out yet, but when I came by to check they were just barely putting the skeletons out on an endcap, so I was able to grab the two I had been hoping to get. Now to wait for the Medusa bust! The aisle was clear so hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Im so hopeing this year i can get a Walgreens skelly!


----------



## 22606

Jo-Ann Fabrics has some great new Halloween items, but they mostly cost TDM I wound up buying these today, using 40% off Michaels coupons (oh, the shame) on the two higher-priced goods; the 'Eek' sign cost $12 regularly (which I _definitely _couldn't see paying...), the spider towel was $7.99 before the discount (which still would not have been bad), and the skull fingertip towel was $5.99.


----------



## Paint It Black

Nice choices there Garth. I really like the towels. I use holiday towels in the kitchen and bath, and it just adds a festive touch. I am also a sucker for tablecloths, and table runners.


----------



## ALKONOST

I went to the local Dollar Tree today and was delighted to see quite a bit of Halloween decor out! I bought quite a few things... several things of creepy cloth, card board cut outs of realistic looking, cats, spiders, pumpkins and snakes, Halloween towels, pot holders and oven mits for my kitchen. The coolest thing of all were these life size sillouettes of rats, bats and spiders! They had owls but, were too small to be realistic so I passed those up. I bought more but, can't remember  Anyway, sorry I don't have pics but, most Dollar stores have the same items... I think. Last year this dollar store had lots of stuff but, I decided to wait to get anything. I went back 2 weeks later and they were just about everything. So, get down there if you have one locally!


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Nice choices there Garth. I really like the towels. I use holiday towels in the kitchen and bath, and it just adds a festive touch. I am also a sucker for tablecloths, and table runners.


Thank you, Paint It Black. Last year, Target had some really nice towels done in a style similar to the skull one, being black with embroidery, so they may also be an option if you are searching for more this season. As for table runners, Collections Etc. has an amazing Victorian-styled one for next to nothing; I own it, so I can vouch for its high quality, despite the low price.


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh thanks Garth, I really really like the table runner from Collections Etc. Not sure I "need" it, but maybe I do, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok i am so amped about the cake pan i bought today along with a cookie mold and 2 cookie cutters


----------



## RCIAG

That pan makes me wish I baked stuff!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Awesome cake pan.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

LOL RCiag....


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, i like what you got too. very victorian and very you
so saki where did you get the pan and cutters? i've been seeing them posted on here, but not at any stores close buy. i bake and i love those cutters and pan


----------



## lisa48317

Saki.Girl said:


> ok i am so amped about the cake pan i bought today along with a cookie mold and 2 cookie cutters


I saw that at JoAnn's last night - very cool and surprisingly big! They had some neat stuff, but nothing inspired me to grab it, even with a 15% purchase coupon.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks lisa, i'm going to check out joanns


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Oh thanks Garth, I really really like the table runner from Collections Etc. Not sure I "need" it, but maybe I do, lol.


You're welcome, PIB



Saki.Girl said:


> ok i am so amped about the cake pan i bought today along with a cookie mold and 2 cookie cutters


Very nice, Saki.Girl. I was looking at that cake pan the other day, too; Jo-ann had one, which was unmarked, so I passed. I think that it could make an excellent jello mold, also. 



hallorenescene said:


> garth, i like what you got too. very victorian and very you


Thanks, hallo


Bed, Bath, and Beyond was the stop of the day (mainly for vitamins), but I purchased this beaut while there, as well:


----------



## jenscats5

Cool mirror Garth!!


----------



## 22606

Thank you for the compliment, Jen


----------



## Paint It Black

Garth, I like the BB&B mirror. You could even get 3 more like in their photo on the packaging.


----------



## Jules17

Love that mirror Garth!!!!  I bought something similar from IKEA back in January but it's a large frame only. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00091967/ I plan on using it for our photo booth at our party so ppl can hold it up and frame themselves. I'll have to check out BB&B in my area to see if they have any of these mirrors as it would go perfectly with my frame.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's a cool mirror frame. I like the Ikea version as well. 

When I saw someone's post about the Michael's coupon thru Labor Day for 50% off baking items, I almost made it over there this past weekend and was thinking of picking up that exact pan. That's a great 3D pan and I like the design ideas using it as a skeleton or a clothed Zombie. I bought the 3D skull pan a year or to ago using a 50% off coupon and it really helps as those type of specialty pans get pretty pricey. Hope to get lucky with another deep discount coupon or End of season sale to get one before Wilton discontinues it. I think it's been a round for a little while already.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Nice mirror...I would spice it up by making it look old.


----------



## strangeredafternoon

75 pounds of burlap in a dumpster at work! It was clean but a little damp (it rained the other day). Not sure what I'll do with it, but this might be the year I finally turn the garage into a walk-thru. All that burlap might come in handy to create walls.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Well, the Spirit closest to me hasn't opened yet so I went and found one that was. And I may have gone a _little_ nuts. 



























The heads were about $30 each, and the baby was $35, and then I added the lights and uh...yeah. Not pictured is the floating pumpkin hanger. Atleast the cashier was nice enough to use the 20% off coupon on the baby, saved me $7. I'm still planning to go to the one nearest me opening soon..my poor wallet.


----------



## Ravenous222

My mask from rubber gorilla came in today!  this is seriously the highest quality latex mask i have EVER seen! Thick latex, four buckles, fits comfortably, highly detailed, i'm just.. WOW!


----------



## dbruner

Wow, you must have had a great time! The Spirit stores by me aren't open yet. I'm going to take another pass at Walgreens tomorrow looking for the $39 skeleton. I got the Medusa last weekend, it was one of the few things they had out and I'm sure the other 3 are gone now.


----------



## frogkid11

I scored at the Spirit store!!! They had one of the Standing Shadow Stalker Zombie props (normally sells for $129) and the manager marked it down to $40...and only because the box was damaged during storage/delivery. I think I'm going to rip up a real vintage suit and put it on him...but I'm so excited to have a creeper for my graveyard. Here's a link to him on the Spirit website because I haven't taken his pic yet:


----------



## 22606

Thank you all for the praise regarding the mirror; I'd like to think that I possess at least _fairly_ good taste Jules, the similarly-styled frame from IKEA is great, too. If you spring for the mirror, be sure to look them over very well, as two of the four had scratched glass and/or chipped frames. 

Greedy, greedy... DontWorkWithDemons, did you save _anything_ for other customers?! Nice haul.

Excellent mask, Ravenous222.

[email protected] you, frogkid11!! That is one hell of a price break... and a very cool prop


----------



## osenator

Just got this Chainsaw Prop at Super Store for 30$ and it's veryyy loud!


----------



## Jeane05

I went to 3 different Walgreen's today and one had nothing, the second one was in the process and the last one was fully stocked. I have noticed since last year that every Walgreen's carry different things. In one Walgreen's they had the phone and a Jack in the box and in the other one they didn't have that but they had Medusa and two skeletons. I wanted to buy a skeleton but I would not know where to put it. I did buy 4 pumpkin stake lights and a 36 inch moving spider. I am all out of money but when I get cash in my wallet I will buy from Walgreen' s a haunted door curtain thing. Also here in Miami Kmart is fully stocked with Halloween and Walmart only has inflatables and glitter pumpkins.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, that is a very pretty mirror
don't work, you got some creepy cool stuff
raven, nice mask.
osenator, nice saw. you ever notice it's the nice ones that snap. lol. just joking


----------



## im the goddess

Monster mud reaper come to mind


strangeredafternoon said:


> 75 pounds of burlap in a dumpster at work! It was clean but a little damp (it rained the other day). Not sure what I'll do with it, but this might be the year I finally turn the garage into a walk-thru. All that burlap might come in handy to create walls.


----------



## GhostTown

In the last 2 weeks:

9 Wally skeletons
2 gallons of Froggy's Freezin Fog juice
10 pounds of cheese cloth
100 C7 light sockets
100 C7 light bulbs
15 cans of Great Stuff
5 gallons of latex paint
2 gallons of drywall joint compound
Cauldron
wig
35 +- styrofoam skulls
bag of spanish moss
Rit dye

And still trying to get to the bottom of Darklight's "out of stock" on Precision Z blue floods, but when I do, I'm going to go flat broke buying lights.


----------



## thepropfinder

I boght an Ani-Motion mask


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that is a very pretty mirror
> 
> you ever notice it's the nice ones that snap. lol. just joking


Thank you, hallo. 

Guess that we had better watch you, then... 


That is a great chainsaw, osenator.


----------



## GhostTown

Just bought those lights. FrightProps.com had Precision Z blue floods in stock. I went with 4 (giving me a total of five now), and 4 Precision Alphas as well (giving me 5 of those now).

The Z's look like this:









The Alphas like this:


----------



## greaseballs80

Just got back from Rite Aid, and got a Lawn & Party Gazebo 9x9x8 for $9.99 regular $79.99, not sure the quality but since i will be using it for a short limited time next year i am sure it will work for me.


----------



## Zombastic

I bought another Walgreens skeleton.
And I bought this for 5 bucks at Family Dollar along with a ghost head with eyes that light up and change colors.


----------



## 22606

greaseballs80 said:


> Just got back from Rite Aid, and got a Lawn & Party Gazebo 9x9x8 for $9.99 regular $79.99, not sure the quality but since i will be using it for a short limited time next year i am sure it will work for me.


Holy hell!! Am I seeing that price correctly, greasballs80? Might have to run there, too...

Nice lights, GT, and great prop, Zombastic.


----------



## greaseballs80

@Garthgoyle, yes it's true, I'll post pic later but all of there Summer Stuff is 75% off, but this rang up for this price. Not sure why but didn't ask either.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost light, nice lights. lighting can really make a difference
wish i could get a gazeebo for that price
zombastic, nice skelly


----------



## IowaGuy

I got an email this morning saying my Spirit Halloweens "Electrified Prisoner", otherwise known as "Death Row", has shipped and will be here on Thursday...does that count?


----------



## Lisaloo

So I went to Target yesterday to pick up some hangers and dish detergent, but I found all of this! The 18 inch black lights were only $6, the large strobes were $5 and the LED spots were $2.50. I got the koozies, fake moustaches and glow in the dark spiders and snakes from the dollar spot. I will be using the koozies to hold craft pumpkin ales to give away as prizes at my party, and the fake moustaches will be part of our tempt your fate game.


----------



## Sleepersatty99

LED spots for 2.50! Guess I will going to target soon to check if they have them.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Raleigh / Garner / Cary, NC halloween store items out yet?*

May do a trek to various stores around the Raleigh / Garner / Cary area to see what's been put out for Halloween stuff. Anyone been there / done that either yesterday or today before I head out?

Thinking of any or all of the following:

* Walmart
* Target (on Friday afternoon, the White Oak Plaza Garner Target was taking down its school stuff; school has already started here)
* CVS
* Walgreens
* Big K
* Big Lots
* Maybe the Spirit in North Raleigh if it's open yet... or any other Spirits in the area. Glenwood Ave?

Any others I'm missing? My #1 Must Have item is a 2011 Walgreens Quality skeleton... totally missed out on that in part, I think, due to bulk purchasers. Folks who raided the local Walgreens, buying multiple skellies. That's what some store managers told me. I just need one skelly.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Separate 2012 Halloween Coupon / Sale thread?*

I seem to recall there being a dedicated Halloween Coupon / Sale thread last year. If there is, can someone please post the link? Love the present thread. But there's so much activity that I can imagine missing stuff. Also, love HalloweenForum. But are there other forums or blogs that "scoop" Halloween prop / merchandise deals that I can also monitor? Missed out on the CVS.com skelly deal and don't want to miss out on any others.

Also, I typically never purchase stuff from Spirit unless I've got a good coupon.


----------



## 22606

That is a phenomenal score from Target, Lisaloo. Were the various types of lights mixed in with the Halloween merchandise or located in a different spot?


----------



## Lisaloo

They were on the back end of the home decor section at my store, Garthgoyle. Near the other lamps and lighting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

mikeerdas said:


> I seem to recall there being a dedicated Halloween Coupon / Sale thread last year. If there is, can someone please post the link? Love the present thread. But there's so much activity that I can imagine missing stuff. Also, love HalloweenForum. But are there other forums or blogs that "scoop" Halloween prop / merchandise deals that I can also monitor? Missed out on the CVS.com skelly deal and don't want to miss out on any others.
> 
> Also, I typically never purchase stuff from Spirit unless I've got a good coupon.



Hi Mike, sorry you didn't see the CVS.com post until too late but honestly it seemed like it was sold out in less than 24 hours so you have plenty of company. I happen to have logged on and saw it, but I'm set for skellies....I hope! CVS' stores are getting the skellies in BTW, so not just online, and I saw some yesterday while in a store, so I would say keep a close watch for any sales on halloween there. Are you an ExtraCare rewards member? I used a 25% off coupon I got emailed to me last Thursday at CVS and it would also apply to halloween since it's not on sale. But if you need more than one Skelly, that online special was a good deal. It's still good thru the 9th I think but believe unless they replenish the skellies, those are sold out. They do have other halloween props online that would fall under the % off, free shipping discount.

BTW you might also want to start checking your Costcos in NC. North Carolina never got any skellies in from what I could tell (same for a large number of other states and some cities) and a member just reported a few days ago that the Kentucky store (only one in their state) got 36 of them in and he picked up 5. That would be a really good sign for so many other Costco locations, some of which only got half their shipment of 36 as well. You can follow up more on Costco on the Prop thread "Look What I found at Costco". Hopefully other Costco/HF members will post their sightings. Costco's PoseNStays sold from 34.99 on West Coast to 36.99 in Chicago to 39.99 on East Coast. Great price if you live near one or have a friend who's a member and can help you out.

Walgreens all over the country are getting their Wally skeletons in again this year. 30.00 still. Have been arriving in the stores this past week or so. There's a thread under Props for "Walgreens Skeletons Resurrected" if you are looking for them. These guys were a huge thing for haunters last year and sure will be a big seller again this year. Very prop worthy and from last year's posts they corpse really well. Last year Walgreens had a free ship online thing going on-- no price break but a good deal for those not near a Walgreens. Don't think from the thread that the skellies have appeared online this year.

I joined Haunt Forum way before finding this site (Spookie over there) and they are a great group of haunters, some HF members are members there as well. Nice, fun board, lots of great ideas. They have a pretty active section on local places to do make-and-takes and local haunt groups. I found this Forum generated way more activity on a daily basis and so pretty much spend what time I have here, but I like to hop on there occasionally more so around Halloween. This forum stays pretty busy year round with ideas and heads up on sales and specials during the year.

Not all sales info gets posted to the Coupons, Discounts Area here on HF (section near bottom at the main forum level) so I found it pays to check in to that section, General Discusions Area's various shopping threads, and the Prop Area's sometimes store threads on a regular basis. The "Look What I Found at Costco" was kind of a hidden gem on the Prop section but it was mentioned in other areas of the forum to alert others to it. 

Hope this helps you. How many skeletons are you looking for?


----------



## The-Dullahan

For the first time ever, I bought one of those Pitini skeletons (Lovingly called "The Walgreens Skeleton" on this forum)

I am not used to using something of it's caliber and instead have assembled an army of Bucky skeletons in my day.

Comparatively, it is an excellent value, at only $30, especially since a Bucky usually costs at least 2.5 times that price and other comparable skeletons "Bluckies" for example, are far OVERPRICED for their quality. One can easily overlook that it's head is not [Naturally] mobile, it is a bit goofy looking and does not have enough ribs, because let's face it, it's a Halloween prop that DEFINITELY gets the job done. I would bet it could be plastic-sheet corpsed, the way my most recent Bucky ( seen in this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/118986-quick-corpse-bucky.html ) was, as well as nearly any other method of modification, and come out looking absolutely fantastic. It is also incredibly lightweight (again, I am only used to dealing with Bucky skeletons) which probably has it's own benefits. If one were putting it on a pneumatic prop, say to jump out quickly, it would probably shake around a bit violently, but aside from that, I see no real weakness in being lightweight. They are also painted with what appears to be a combination of airbrushing and dryrub fairly well and certainly better than most "aged" skeleton props out there 

They had four at my local Walgreens and I only bought the one, as I currently have no idea what to use him for and I was really just sort of checking if they had them for a friend, who is trying to deck her car out as a rolling Halloween Decoration, rather than a mere Mercury Cougar and wanted a skeleton for the front seat.

Still unsure what I will do with him, but as soon as this posts, I am adding some LED eyes. Maybe green.


----------



## Paint It Black

Went by Walgreens and the manager said they only got 2 of the animated Medusa busts in for the season. This was the last one:









Also went by the 99-Cent-Only Store for the skull ice cube tray and some necklaces that I want to use as decorations on potion bottles and spell books.


----------



## Lisaloo

Great idea with those necklaces, Paint It Black!


----------



## Red

Went to Walmart and they had these super cool Pathway Markers. They change colours from Red to Blue to Green, and it's actually decently tall. The light circle itself is decently sized too. It comes in three styles that I've seen: Pumpkins, Haunted House w/ Ghosts, and Spiders. They were $12 each. (I bought two.)


----------



## Countess Dracula

I was at shoprite last night and they had the monster cereals out, so I bought my first box of Count Chocula. Last year I had a terrible time finding them. Finally located 2 boxes at a Walgreens about 15 mins from my house. I am hoping Shoprite keeps them stocked at least for the next month or so.


----------



## mandythered

Found a whole selection of small lanterns at my local dollar store called "the Texas dollar Store" They are a bit bigger then they look in the pic






, but I liked them b/c they look very authentic rather then pier one-ish lol. For $1.29, and a little rust colored paint, they will be magnificent for my bayou/voodoo haunt this year!


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

I think I have a serious problem..I'm _ashamed_ how little control I have of myself in Spirit. 










But, I mean. I had to! The store closest to me finally opened, I had to check it out! I'm seriously considering going back _one more time_ for either the static zombie woman or the jumping zombie.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Spirit finally opened in my town today. I went to buy the jumping spider and ended up walking out with it and the Rosemary prop. She doesn't even go with my theme this year, but I couldn't pass her up. My store only had one!


----------



## Paint It Black

DontWorkWithDemons said:


> I think I have a serious problem..I'm _ashamed_ how little control I have of myself in Spirit.
> 
> View attachment 127021
> 
> 
> 
> But, I mean. I had to! The store closest to me finally opened, I had to check it out! I'm seriously considering going back _one more time_ for either the static zombie woman or the jumping zombie.


On the control thing, haha, I was thinking the same thing about myself, only I was just at the thrift store...


----------



## greaseballs80

Purchased this items from Walgreens today:
Phone: $14.99








Jack in the box: $14.99 (I believe this is new this year) and itt's perfect for my Baby Day Care!!! Pics are of the enitre box.


----------



## greaseballs80

ALso, here's the Gazebo i got from Rite Aid for $9.99 i mentioned before, all there summer stuff is 75% off.


----------



## Windborn

Totally scored at Goodwill today. They were putting out Halloween stuff just as we got there - we were rummaging through the carts while they were setting up the display!







And then we went to Michael's! (the painting is from a previous trip to Ross)


----------



## vampyrespro

Just thought I'd share this beauty I scored today:


----------



## 22606

Lisaloo said:


> They were on the back end of the home decor section at my store, Garthgoyle. Near the other lamps and lighting.


Thank you.


Paint It Black, marvelous idea for those pendants. Despite seeing it multiple times, I _still_ love the look of that Medusa bust. 

Nice lanterns, mandythered. 

Cool props, DontWorkWithDemons.

That vampire jack-in-the-box is certainly a new one, greaseballs80. Very interesting. Spectacular gazebo, too; I cannot get over how little you paid for it

Awesome haul, windborn.

That is one amazing sconce, vampyrespro.


----------



## ecto1

Sidnami said:


> And finally..... Pumpkin seeds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you just find?


I did one better Sidnami~ I got the whole pumpkin... 2 of them in fact... they're sitting in the back of my closet as we speak. (Or I as the case may be)


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Garth, I actually visited Walgreens twice before buying the Medusa bust. Then I thought about what a kick our teenage boys would get out of it, so there you go. I hope I can make something good out of the pendants from the $ store. They are pretty cool looking.


----------



## osenator

Sniff! Sniff.. do you smell it???? 

Really, do you smell it?

IT"S SMELL LIKE OSENATOR IS STILL FULL OF ****, AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!

Me and Doto, we went to SPIRIT today, openning day was yesterday and I scored HUGE haul today, and AMAZING PRICES!!!!!!!!

Bone Collector... original price, 199$, (maybe 299$) GOT HIM FOR 44$!!!!!!!!!!!
Haunted radios, original price, 49.99$ GOT THEM FOR 4.99$ each
Got also Deady Bear, for 39.99$, with the coupon. 
got also more items at dollar Tree and the final peice for my Pyramid Head. 
Also, we found a new amazing Halloween Store, Halloween Alley, they had amazing props! Can't wait to go next week, when they will have more props. 
We went also at Monsters, too expesinve, and also nothing much worth getting.


----------



## myerman82

Found this today


----------



## joossa

Paint It Black said:


> Also went by the 99-Cent-Only Store for the skull ice cube tray and some necklaces that I want to use as decorations on potion bottles and spell books.


Oh my god! Are they fully stocked already!? I'm going to mine tomorrow!


----------



## osenator

I put some cloths on him, looks way better! Will fit in the Museum perfectly!


----------



## hallorenescene

paint ity, you've had some real luck lately. nice finds. i would love any of those. i also like your necklace idea
red, those are real cute path markers
mandy, nice lanterns
don't work, those are seriously some grusome props... all the better to scare you with. lol
greaseball, i saw those jack in the boxes today at wallgreens. there is a reaper and a clown. they are very cool. that gazebo for that price just floors me. i need to check out our garden centers. oh, and i want that phone. very cool.
wind, cool buys. i bet you didn't want to leave either
vampy, that is very different. very nice
osenator, you and gris, i always love seeing what you to haul home. such cool props. osenator, and that radio rocks.
meyer, nice clock. now you will know how fast time flies when you're having halloween fun


----------



## mikeerdas

Thanks Spookie. I'll check Walgreens - nothing as of a scouting expedition I took yesterday afternoon. Not a Costco member, and I believe they don't let anyone in without a card (?) - wife and I are BJs members - but I'll check to see if I know anyone who is a member. Thanks also for the other great info. Just need one skeleton--maybe two as a Back Up.

Passing this on from another thread, info provided by ChinClub: ask your local Walgreens store manager to look up the skeleton's stock number 444527. They should be able to say if they have any in the back of the store and/or what other local stores carry them and what quantities they have. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hi Mike, sorry you didn't see the CVS.com post until too late but honestly it seemed like it was sold out in less than 24 hours so you have plenty of company. I happen to have logged on and saw it, but I'm set for skellies....I hope! CVS' stores are getting the skellies in BTW, so not just online, and I saw some yesterday while in a store, so I would say keep a close watch for any sales on halloween there. Are you an ExtraCare rewards member? I used a 25% off coupon I got emailed to me last Thursday at CVS and it would also apply to halloween since it's not on sale. But if you need more than one Skelly, that online special was a good deal. It's still good thru the 9th I think but believe unless they replenish the skellies, those are sold out. They do have other halloween props online that would fall under the % off, free shipping discount.
> 
> BTW you might also want to start checking your Costcos in NC. North Carolina never got any skellies in from what I could tell (same for a large number of other states and some cities) and a member just reported a few days ago that the Kentucky store (only one in their state) got 36 of them in and he picked up 5. That would be a really good sign for so many other Costco locations, some of which only got half their shipment of 36 as well. You can follow up more on Costco on the Prop thread "Look What I found at Costco". Hopefully other Costco/HF members will post their sightings. Costco's PoseNStays sold from 34.99 on West Coast to 36.99 in Chicago to 39.99 on East Coast. Great price if you live near one or have a friend who's a member and can help you out.
> 
> Walgreens all over the country are getting their Wally skeletons in again this year. 30.00 still. Have been arriving in the stores this past week or so. There's a thread under Props for "Walgreens Skeletons Resurrected" if you are looking for them. These guys were a huge thing for haunters last year and sure will be a big seller again this year. Very prop worthy and from last year's posts they corpse really well. Last year Walgreens had a free ship online thing going on-- no price break but a good deal for those not near a Walgreens. Don't think from the thread that the skellies have appeared online this year.
> 
> I joined Haunt Forum way before finding this site (Spookie over there) and they are a great group of haunters, some HF members are members there as well. Nice, fun board, lots of great ideas. They have a pretty active section on local places to do make-and-takes and local haunt groups. I found this Forum generated way more activity on a daily basis and so pretty much spend what time I have here, but I like to hop on there occasionally more so around Halloween. This forum stays pretty busy year round with ideas and heads up on sales and specials during the year.
> 
> Not all sales info gets posted to the Coupons, Discounts Area here on HF (section near bottom at the main forum level) so I found it pays to check in to that section, General Discusions Area's various shopping threads, and the Prop Area's sometimes store threads on a regular basis. The "Look What I Found at Costco" was kind of a hidden gem on the Prop section but it was mentioned in other areas of the forum to alert others to it.
> 
> Hope this helps you. How many skeletons are you looking for?


----------



## mikeerdas

*$2.50 LED Black Light non-strobing unit from dollar/bargain section of Target*

I bought two of these LED Black Light units @ $2.50 each in the "dollar" / bargain section in the front of a Target store. Haven't powered them up yet so I can't say if they're keepers. If someone else beats me to it, please share your findings. Maybe it would take 3 or 4 of these to adequately light up an object. Who knows. But @ $2.50 each, I couldn't resist buying a couple of them "just in case". May be useful in the http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/118236-haunted-mailbox.html or http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...or-activated-hidden-audio-below-driveway.html I'm hoping to build.









And here are pictures of the Target (but made by Gemmy) Black light LED mini strobe I got for $8. Never got one of these last year before they all sold out everywhere. I've now learned that, even if the price is a little higher than I'd like, snag what interests me on the spot vs. regret not having the item later:

















Finally, here is a link to a blacklight thread I created. Interested in seeing how people have used these items, or intend to use them, in a Halloween scene:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...tlight-halloween-blacklight-applications.html

So blacklight follow-ups should probably go there.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Cardboard / glow in dark Boarded Up Window planks $5 @ Party City*

Sorry, no picture. Again, new cell phone / crappy camera. But at Party City, I saw $5 cardboard Boarded Up Window planks, said to glow in the dark. I think there were two to a pack. Maybe four, but probably just two. Had been thinking of building my own this year. But for the price may Buy rather than Build.

Here's a good thread on boarded-up windows, foam, cardboard and otherwise, for anyone interested:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/105995-foam-boarded-up-windows-9.html

If anyone has a pic of the Party City item mentioned here, please share.

My local Party City also had a greatly expanded selection of various window Scene Setters vs. last year.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Anyone found a Lightning Machine in stores this season, e.g. like a LightningFX box?*

Anyone seen a lightning machine in stores this season like a Lightning FX box I could run photo flash bulbs off? Good follow-up would be to this thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ternatives-similar-firefly-i-zombie-500w.html

Still wanting to achieve a huge lightning effect, truly flooding the scene (lawn) but not spending lots of money on it. May have mutually incompatible aspirations here. Something like what the Bates haunt has done--one of the "holy crap!" variety vs. something just suggestive of lightning. I figure if I'm going to do the effect at all, I want to do it large.

Speaking of, anyone shop at Harbor Freight Tools for Halloween projects? If so, seen any good deals lately, like for lighting, etc? On page 19 of the September Harbor Freight Tools flyer, I'm seeing, for example, a 1000 watt halogen shop light for $35 and a 500 watt one for $30. Other things that look interesting: a $99 800 watt portable generator and, well, dunno. Lots of stuff that might be useful for Halloween projects.


----------



## 22606

You made out like a bandit, osenator; all are great prices, but none moreso than the $5 radios

That clock is incredible, myerman82.

Excellent lighting choices, mikeerdas.


----------



## jenscats5

mikeerdas said:


> Sorry, no picture. Again, new cell phone / crappy camera. But at Party City, I saw $5 cardboard Boarded Up Window planks, said to glow in the dark. I think there were two to a pack. Maybe four, but probably just two. Had been thinking of building my own this year. But for the price may Buy rather than Build.
> 
> Here's a good thread on boarded-up windows, foam, cardboard and otherwise, for anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/105995-foam-boarded-up-windows-9.html
> 
> If anyone has a pic of the Party City item mentioned here, please share.
> 
> My local Party City also had a greatly expanded selection of various window Scene Setters vs. last year.


I was there yesterday & I'm pretty sure the "boards" for the windows are 4 to a pack tho I didn't take pictures of them. They did seem to be made of plastic as opposed to cardboard.....

My store was still setting up & was messy with stuff all over the place......looks like they are carrying Martha Stewart stuff this year too.....


----------



## Red

osenator said:


> Sniff! Sniff.. do you smell it????
> 
> Really, do you smell it?
> 
> IT"S SMELL LIKE OSENATOR IS STILL FULL OF ****, AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Me and Doto, we went to SPIRIT today, openning day was yesterday and I scored HUGE haul today, and AMAZING PRICES!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bone Collector... original price, 199$, (maybe 299$) GOT HIM FOR 44$!!!!!!!!!!!
> Haunted radios, original price, 49.99$ GOT THEM FOR 4.99$ each
> Got also Deady Bear, for 39.99$, with the coupon.
> got also more items at dollar Tree and the final peice for my Pyramid Head.
> Also, we found a new amazing Halloween Store, Halloween Alley, they had amazing props! Can't wait to go next week, when they will have more props.
> We went also at Monsters, too expesinve, and also nothing much worth getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127072
> 
> View attachment 127073
> 
> View attachment 127074
> 
> View attachment 127075


We have a Halloween Alley store opening here in NL too! Haven't gone there yet though, but you make me excited to go! I didn't think they'd have cool props or anything. Nice Spirit haul too; love that Bone Collector guy.


----------



## HalloweenBride

That is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


myerman82 said:


> found this today


----------



## HalloweenBride

Where did you find this???


myerman82 said:


> Found this today


----------



## Deadview

Looks like me after a few drinks.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i got that teddy bear, its just great, one of those things thats really really good.
so hit a walgreens fresh from putting out their decorations....got one skellie, thats all they had...BUT....found these big light up skulls with the light up pumpkins....I LOVE THEM, i'm going to distress them some........no more at the store...lol....then they have green lights strings on black cords...i havent seen those out before, and a mix of green, candy corn, purple strings....not sure what i will do with those ...cute spider light up valances.....not many there....bag of bones, i just bought a bag from spirit for 14 to make this centerpiece, they have them for 7.......check out the big skull, i am just tickled with that and the medium sized ones.....i see fog coming out, sitting on a post...oui...lots of things they only had these three at the store i went too...


----------



## osenator

WOW! Great Haul, Screamqueen! Lots of goodies, everyone too!


----------



## screamqueen2012

I know!! my favorite though is that big light up skull....someone here would take that thing and make something fabulous out of it i know....i would have never gone to walgreens to buy anything serious had i not been on this site, thank you thank you ghoulish friends!!


----------



## mikeerdas

*Halloween clearance items @ NC Walgreens *now* vs. after Halloween. Weird but cool.*

Strangely (in my opinion), there was a bunch of Halloween stuff on clearance at a local Walgreens (intersection of New Bern Ave and New Hope in Raleigh, NC). Never seen that much on clearance at the beginning of a Halloween season. Got two little trinkets. A pumpkin LED light changing device ($4 marked down to $2) and, to complete my set, one of those multicolored LED mini disco balls - normally $5, marked down for $2.50 (I have the mirror ball one as well as the blue police light one):

Hope it fades slowly from color to color--says it does 7 colors. If it does then I ought to have bought two of 'em:
















Surprised to see that much stuff on clearance pre-Halloween. Makes me want to start touring the rest of the Walgreens in my area.

Re: the $30 Walgreens skeletons, they had three. I took two. Only need one, really. But being packaged the way they are, you never know if one of them is broken. Figure I can return whichever of the two might be broken. Then again, what could be more versatile as a general at Halloween than skeletons? 

For anyone else around Raleigh, there is now a Spirit Halloween inside Triangle Town Center Mall this year on the second floor. Not as large as some of the other Spirits in the area, e.g. didn't see much in the way of those huge lifesized props in the stand-alone stores. No space for it. Didn't see anything I couldn't live without. 

I imagine the Target @ Cary Crossroads in Cary, NC may now me almost fully stocked with Halloween stuff. That's where I got my blacklights yesterday. The one at White Oak Plaza in Garner has nearly nothing--still mostly Back to School stuff with maybe an aisle or so of costumes. Wish I'd gone back to the Cary, NC Target today.

Would have loved to grab a dozen of the Striking Snakes @ Spirit Halloween (not a new item, but always cool), thrown my multicolored lights and a fogger in a spray painted gold cardboard box (DIY Ark of the Covenant)--possibly with one of my cheapie projectors projecting out of it--and had myself a makeshift Raiders of the Lost Ark yard haunt. Maybe some day. Yes, I saw the IMAX re-release of Raiders of the Lost Ark this weekend. What a great yard haunt that would make! Or maybe deploy a red/blue/green laser vortex pointing straight up out of the box, but catching the cone on some overhanging cardboard so as not to have the beam fall on the audience or be pointed into the sky (big No No there due to planes).


----------



## screamqueen2012

mike, very doable, very quick.....the striking snakes are ok, i have one, they tend to fall over.....BUT....heres an idea for you, get the burlap netting, hang it over the box or a ceiling and weave snakes hanging down, we do a hallway in our maze like that, people have to duck down to go under the snakes hanging out of the netting over them, get the small colored strobe battery lights at spirit, they are 9 dollars i think or less, throw the lighting off with green and blue...dollar store for the snakes, go down the toy aisle, i got mine off ebay few years back, get a few bigs ones, i think spirit has them.....i weave one in a skeleton .......OH....and i saw someone here did a wreath with the snakes in it, was a grapevine wreath....i got willies on seeing that myself..(my husband would have had a heartattack if i hung that thing up and not told him)..it was great....then make your box out of heavy foam board, duct tape and paint it.........
something else dollar store had, the air horns.....so obnoxious, luv it.....check out the toy aisle, youd be surprised what you can use there....
and, go on craigslist, theres a girl selling all her stuff in Oxford, she had snakes and alot you could use...i posted that on here...type in "halloween, oxford" in the raleigh area.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Oh I want goodies!


----------



## screamqueen2012

mike, she had a gemmy mummy also..you need that for your raiders...lol...had alittle mileage on it but still good, she rain the haunted barn and trail...


----------



## Ghost Host

I'm selling these items on Craigslist Orlando and I need to know if $30 dollars is asking to much? Maybe you might be intrested in these items? Then if you purchase it, you could then add this to the thread!









More photos at : http://orlando.craigslist.org/bar/3250405824.html


----------



## LurkerNDdark

I actually ordered this from Amazon a couple of weeks ago, but waited until I mounted it on plywood before photographing:










It is roughly 2 ft by 3 ft, so it will be easily visible from the street. I'm going to use spar varnish to waterproof it, which will yellow it a bit.


----------



## osenator

Nice sign!


----------



## dbruner

Great finds everyone. The best thing I got this weekend was a 40% off skull and candleholder centerpiece at Michael's. No pics cause I'm still learning my iPhone. They had a lot of cool arrangements, all 40% off. I also found some black and skull pillows at Ross. Target and Walgreens are putting their stuff out very slowly this year and our Spirit store isn't open yet. I'm going to check out Homegoods too.


----------



## sumrtym

myerman82 said:


> Found this today


Where did you get that???


----------



## earthbound

I just went to cvs tonight and they had two of the pose and stay skeletons instore. I had the 25%off coupon on my extra care card. So I got both of them for $80.79! I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Deadna

I TRIED to find halloween at my CVS but had to just settle for buying summer clearance at 75% off to clear the shelves so they can get their butts in gear


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I saw these at Target and had to have them. Yum!












Also, I found these cute skeleton bowls at Homegoods.











Oh, yea- and SOCKS!


----------



## SpookyOwl

I spent way too much money today at Lowes. At least my husband was ok with it as he was there with me and is supporting my new hobby. He picked out a half light up skeleton with a beating heart that he liked. I got a fog machine and 2 bottles of fog for my witch cauldron that I will probably buy tomorrow, 2 blue floodlights and one green with all the extension cords my husband needs and whatever else to fix the lighting, stakes for a ghost and witch, foam and paint for my graves I am making, a light up jack o lantern, chicken wire for my ghost, and 2 lightning stobe lights. I think that is about all I got. Tomorrow I am going to Target to look for 2 lanterns for my ghost and maybe see if they have a cauldron. If not I will get it at Big Lots I guess. they had one last week. I need a couple of skeleton heads to go in the cauldron. When I got home I printed some stuff I need like cat patterns and traced them onto some foam board. I am making a witch cut out from plywood as soon as my husband gets it from the shed for me. Maybe next year I can have a real witch. I have alot of stuff I need to make before October 1st!!!!!!


----------



## mementomori

I am so stoked! I went to Shopko and got the pose and stay skeleton for $52.99 with tax. Taking it to work tomorrow


----------



## The-Dullahan

Ghost Host said:


> I'm selling these items on Craigslist Orlando and I need to know if $30 dollars is asking to much? Maybe you might be intrested in these items? Then if you purchase it, you could then add this to the thread!
> 
> View attachment 127291
> 
> 
> More photos at : http://orlando.craigslist.org/bar/3250405824.html


F**king weird. I was just looking at that a moment ago, because it came up in a search result (was not shopping for Halloween) and said "Hey, I live in Clermont"


----------



## acfink

Has anyone ever seen this? I got it for $10 at a flea market, it sings, it's mouth moves and the eye light up green


----------



## HalloweenBride

I have something very similar to this!!!!! I have no idea where its from or what mine was. The head came attached to the hands and I just cut them off , put holes in the backs and hung him up behind my couch  Mine doesnt light up or sing tho but I think they were made by the same place cause they look very similar. I wish I knew where it was from or what its supposed to be. The straps really confused me lol! I got mine at a flee market also in PA.









acfink said:


> Has anyone ever seen this? I got it for $10 at a flea market, it sings, it's mouth moves and the eye light up green
> 
> View attachment 127383


----------



## Paint It Black

Deadna said:


> I TRIED to find halloween at my CVS but had to just settle for buying summer clearance at 75% off to clear the shelves so they can get their butts in gear


That's an approach I hadn't thought of before, LOL!


----------



## 22606

Excellent finds, everyone.




HalloweenBride said:


> I have something very similar to this!!!!! I have no idea where its from or what mine was. The head came attached to the hands and I just cut them off , put holes in the backs and hung him up behind my couch  Mine doesnt light up or sing tho but I think they were made by the same place cause they look very similar. I wish I knew where it was from or what its supposed to be. The straps really confused me lol! I got mine at a flee market also in PA.


I don't know about acfink's, but yours was originally a 'tree hugger' prop, it sounds like. I have a 3'-tall hanging Frankenstein prop with the same head and hands. Don't quote me on this, but I believe that they were made by Gemmy quite a few years ago. I will have to move some things out to get to it, but I will take a picture of the prop within the next couple of days and post it for comparison.


----------



## Paint It Black

yep, Garth, from the description, I was also thinking the frankie was a tree-hugger prop.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I got some amazing deals will have to take pics picked up a latern, 2 big witch pots , light up skeleton feet that light as he was walking, grim reaper costume, magnificent costume, coffen treat like box, all for 25 bucks


----------



## Penumbra

You're right Garth! Those Frankie's where both made by Gemmy in 2000 or 2001.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

Saki.Girl said:


> I got some amazing deals will have to take pics picked up a latern, 2 big witch pots , light up skeleton feet that light as he was walking, grim reaper costume, magnificent costume, coffen treat like box, all for 25 bucks


WOW!...what a basket for 25 bucks....nice one saki.girl....


----------



## The-Dullahan

acfink said:


> Has anyone ever seen this? I got it for $10 at a flea market, it sings, it's mouth moves and the eye light up green
> 
> View attachment 127383


Does it sing "Who can it be now?"

I feel I saw it in Pennsylvannia, when we went into the city down the mountain in this one department store we had there.


----------



## HalloweenBride

AWESOME! Thanks so much! I've googled and can't find him anywhere.


----------



## 22606

Searching online, I couldn't turn up anything either. The bin with him in it was easier to get to than expected, so here are the pictures of Franken-Munchkin that I promised:


----------



## HalloweenBride

Thats awesome. Weve (me and hubby) been wondering for years now. Thanks for letting us know!!! 



Garthgoyle said:


> Searching online, I couldn't turn up anything either. The bin with him in it was easier to get to than expected, so here are the pictures of Franken-Munchkin that I promised:


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is a pic of my mini haul from the last three weeks. The severed hand and grave stone on the right are from Dollar Tree, the skeleton lady and spider lace table runner are from Micheal's. Furthermore the grave stone on the left is from Walmart Canada Supercenter. Finally the candelabra and potion bottles are from Homesense. Oh and the last two things the magazine is from Chapter's and chain is from Dollarama.


----------



## osenator

love the bottles! Great haul, Spinechiller!


----------



## 22606

HalloweenBride said:


> Thats awesome. Weve (me and hubby) been wondering for years now. Thanks for letting us know!!!


You are very welcome, HalloweenBride.

Spinechiller, great haul. I also own the candelabra and the Victorian skeleton woman (except with white jewels and a black feather), so that proves how amazing your taste is I saw those bottles today and considered purchasing them, then I noticed that three of the four were broken (why they even put them out to be sold is beyond me...). I'm glad that yours are all in one piece, at least.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I bought the last (120) Kudos of the (750) Kudos I need for the TOT's. I had over 600 Tot's last year....If I get over 750 this year I'm gonna throw pennies...


----------



## acfink

The-Dullahan said:


> Does it sing "Who can it be now?"
> 
> I feel I saw it in Pennsylvannia, when we went into the city down the mountain in this one department store we had there.




YES!!!! it does, but the funny part is that even when it was turned off it still kept sing that creepy song.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

...Weeeellll, the family wanted to go out to dinner and what do I spy? Another Halloween store, and of course I had to go in. No pictures because it's nothing special, but I picked up a severed leg and a flickering lantern.


----------



## screamqueen2012

all walgreen goers........ look for the possessed portrait....they had some, got one...it lights up, eerie music, very good....i think its 16x12 or the size bigger. its $`12, they also have cute LED grave markers, one with a candlebra on it that lights up....cute to hang as a picture on a wall.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Purchased this online the other week and had it shipped to the local Walmart. Picked it up this morning.


----------



## hallorenescene

mik, i'm gonna have to check out that mini strobe light
saruman, that cat is way cool


----------



## hallorenescene

screamqueen, nice haul


----------



## hallorenescene

madame, yummy waffles. i've never trid them, but they sound good.cute bowl
bride, that frankie is awesome. i think i have him, i'll see if i can find a picture.
spine, nice haul. garth, maybe someone broke them after they got put out

here's my frankie


----------



## jdubbya

Got two of the Walgeeen's skellies for $30.00 each


----------



## 22606

oaklawn Crematory said:


> If I get over 750 this year I'm gonna throw pennies...


Might want to build some speed on occasion, just to keep the ToTers on their toes...



hallorenescene said:


> garth, maybe someone broke them after they got put out


You may be correct, hallo. Either way, they still shouldn't be out, especially at _full_ price

Your cat is not bad for being one of those loathsome inflatables, Saruman Honestly, I like it.

Nice score on the skellies, jdubbya. 


Eyes are from Dollar Tree, while the plates and pot holder are from Kmart.


----------



## bkszabo

found this guy at family dollar for 5 bucks


----------



## offmymeds

5 bucks?????? The hands are worth that! Nice score


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Lowes has 6 Ft Gemmy animated Pirate Skeleton in Stores*

I found out last night that Lowes in my area had halloween out, and the second store I called had in-stock the 6-foot Gemmy animated Pirate Skeleton prop mentioned earlier on the Lowe's thread. Told they had gotten 4 in and used 1 for Display. Jumped at the chance to see him in action since not all props get put up. He's expensive, $159. I had budgeted for one large prop this year and had thought that would be the Halloween City Ventriloquist Dummy ($149) but HC took down all delivery info on him and just listed him as Not Available At This Time. So decided it would be the Pirate Skeleton and hopefully whenever HC does get the Ventriloquist in, I'll have more funds. My carnival got pushed back to next year anyway. I posted pics of the Pirate and other Gemmy life size props and decor over at the Lowes thread (Pg 13) in this forum section along with my impressions of the pirate.

Have to say that Lowes came thru this year with Halloween IMO. Home Depot is still a halloween no-show.


----------



## bkszabo

offmymeds said:


> 5 bucks?????? The hands are worth that! Nice score


that's what I'm thinking. May buy more just to use the "parts" for something else.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Home Depot is still a halloween no-show.


Stopped at the local Home Depot this afternoon. Had some inflatables and both the witch and the reaper greeters.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Bought this today at Dollar Tree to decorate for an office decorating contest at work, $17.32 total


----------



## Halloeve55

Garthgoyle-the plates are awesome and love the potholders! 
bkszabo-that is an awesome price and skelly!


----------



## Jules17

Bought these few items at Target last night.








[/IMG]


----------



## offmymeds

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Bought this today at Dollar Tree to decorate for an office decorating contest at work, $17.32 total
> View attachment 127855


You got those bats at DT???


----------



## screamqueen2012

Grandin Road has a 50% sale going on today for 13 hours....got a few good Halloween props offered....Victor and his lady vampire are on there, gothic, i got them for my living room...glow in the dark posable skellies for 39.....i'm going to try some carrying a coffin or repaint them.......then a zip line 6 ft reaper that would be good in a grave yard....more also.........mummies are half off and its spider.......go check it out


----------



## DraginFli

jdubbya said:


> Got two of the Walgeeen's skellies for $30.00 each



Called my local Walgreens and they have some in. Going to get several after work. Just got this job and seems I'm going to spend all my money on Halloween stuff


----------



## 1_ucky13

went to dollar general today looking for the skeleton ghost and cam across this spider for 3.50 dropping spider for 5 and labels for 1. They only had smaller guys for 10 so I went to Family dollar and found them in black or white I couldn't decide so I bought both lol wish I could've made it to dollar tree again but ran out of funds for the day


----------



## screamqueen2012

i like that baby head sconce you have on the table....very creepy kewl!!!


----------



## badgirl

madame_mcspanky said:


> I saw these at Target and had to have them. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these and my kids didn't like them.....yea, more for me! They are awesome with apple butter


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

offmymeds said:


> You got those bats at DT???


Yes, offmymeds! I was surprised too because I went with the intention of getting those small rubber bats but then I saw these large bad boys and grabbed them, more bang for your buck, not too crazy about the tinsel but they still are nice for a buck


----------



## 1_ucky13

Thanks scrreamqueen! I just cut out the eyes and spray painted a tree root and stuck it in the top!


----------



## 22606

Lots of great buys


----------



## The Crow 1994

Just picked up our first pieces of Lemax Spooky Town! Always thought they were cool, just never had a spot to display them. Now we do. Took advantage of the sale at Michael's. So, we bought "Happy Howl-O-Ween", "Scariest Halloween House", "Keep Out!", "Reaper's Sign", "Tomb Sweet Tomb", "Old Mossy Tree Large", and "3 Piece Display Platform".


----------



## mariposa0283

got some more cheap glow in the dark cobweb and some random dollar general treasures.


----------



## Spookybella977

Someone posted that Grandinroad was having a 50% off sale on certain Halloween items today...I went to their website and saw the mummys I had been wanting since last year were part of the sale....I bought both sizes!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to receive them!!!! I can't remember where on the forum I saw the post with the sale info but Thank YOU for posting!!!!!


----------



## 22606

Neat mummies, Spookybella977.


----------



## ALKONOST

Spookybella977 said:


> Someone posted that Grandinroad was having a 50% off sale on certain Halloween items today...I went to their website and saw the mummys I had been wanting since last year were part of the sale....I bought both sizes!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to receive them!!!! I can't remember where on the forum I saw the post with the sale info but Thank YOU for posting!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 128014


Really cool!! That looks like a great find... congrats!


----------



## ALKONOST

I found these grapevine pumpkins at Walgreens on clearance. They were originally 19.99 but, had them marked down to 9.99. I was surprised to see a clearance item in the Halloween decor.. they must've been last year's. Anyway.. they caught my eye because from a short distance they looked to be made out of barbed wire.. which I thought would look great on my front porch  Funny how when you turn your head for just a second then look back and find random halloween items it your cart. I told me husband it wasn't my fault...


----------



## 22606

Very nice pumpkins, ALKONOST. I'm curious why they have need of Tic Tacs, though


----------



## madame_mcspanky

The other day, I bought some flowers from michael's to make a centerpiece for the kitchen table. . .










And today, I bought the Frankenstein and Bride candle votives from Bath and Body Works. I couldn't resist. They were too cute!


----------



## frogkid11

I, too, took advantage of the 50% off sale at GrandinRoad today and bought Vincent Vampire and Sinister Serena. I, like Spookybella, am also anxiously awaiting their arrival.


----------



## ALKONOST

Garthgoyle said:


> Very nice pumpkins, ALKONOST. I'm curious why they have need of Tic Tacs, though


HA! Well, I thought I'd give the viewers an idea of the size they were.. but, then realized after posting the pic that the outlet at the back might indicate that.... or maybe I didn't need to indicate the size at all  Plus, I like tick tacks and wanted to share


----------



## Halloeve55

ALKONOST-love your pumpkins! 
madame_mcspanky-your centerpiece is gorgeous! 
frogkid11-nice score..they will make awesome props!


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

ALKONOST said:


> I found these grapevine pumpkins at Walgreens on clearance. They were originally 19.99 but, had them marked down to 9.99. I was surprised to see a clearance item in the Halloween decor.. they must've been last year's. Anyway.. they caught my eye because from a short distance they looked to be made out of barbed wire.. which I thought would look great on my front porch  Funny how when you turn your head for just a second then look back and find random halloween items it your cart. I told me husband it wasn't my fault...
> View attachment 128025


your pumpkins look fantastic alkonost..what a bargain too..nothing goes past you with those x-ray eyes...awesome find!...


----------



## 22606

Your centerpiece looks wonderful, madame_mcspanky. 

I was _so_ tempted to buy them yesterday, frogkid11, then I remembered that I am attempting to clear things out, not add to the mess (and debt) Great choices


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD

I think an easier question is probably "what DIDN'T" I find or buy. We have been investing heavily in alot of animatronic props this year:

Gemmy Witch with Misting cauldron (actually ended up with two as one cauldron was defective so they re-shipped enitire unit not just the cauldon)
Floating Witch (2)
Life size Butler 
Regan
Lullaby
Laser Light show

As plans are coming together for our other themes, we have been fortunate enough to source a few freebies...ahem I mean donations... for use in our Haunt:

3-12' mesh satellite dishes
2-6' solid satellite dishes
40 foot steel radio/ antenna tower (top 16 feet will "suspend" the smaller of our two alien spacecraft made from the 6ft dishes), then the 3 remaining eight foot sections will be modified for use as our cemetary columns (2) and possibly 1 for the mast on our Pirate ship)
1- 10 foot solid satellite dish
2 wooden cribs (using the panels for fencing)
a garage full of used lumber
4 steel Wagon wheels (with the yoke and steering intact)
2 additional 36' steel wagon wheels
Antique bird cage
torso store mannequins

We were given carte blanche from a local landowner, who recently purchased an old abandoned farm site, to help ourselves to anything we could find as he is planning on levelling everything. We have made one trip out and I tell ya...it would have been the perfect location for our Haunt, but none the less we secured a couple of finds the first trip, but plan on returning to grab a larger load. They have all of the old farm implements (and by old I man antique), and so much more than I could ever possibly list on here:

Lots of old weathered wooden crates
a projector screen
Bowling balls
old metal oil drums/ barrels
all the jars and bottles one could ever need
old wooden trunk 
wrought iron bed frame

and the list goes on and on and on. Now I suppose I should get to work...time is running out..eeek


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow, Itsinmyblood, Any photos?


----------



## Spookybella977

Thanks for the compliments on the Mummies! 

Alkonost Nice pumpkins!!!

frogkid11 awesome props!!! I thought about buying those two...but I decided to wait in the hopes that the Venetian Victoria goes on sale!


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, i want those pot holders, very cool. and i like the eyes to.
jdub, skellys are always a good buy
bks, $5.00, that is awesome. cool prop
ghost of spookie, hope you're happy with the pirate. i have about 5 ventriloqust dolls, they scare my grandchildren, but i love them. that ventriloquist prop would be an awesome add for me
scorpion, those are some nice gifts. how cool your office decorates. i'm gonna check out $ tree, i want those bats
jules, our target has nothing out yet. i like targets table cloths. they make great backdrops too. 
1-lucky. those are some nice finds. i have a couple of dropping spiders. they are a hit.
spooky, those mummys are a great wrapped up deal. wow are you lucky to get them. good price
alkonost, i can relate....it's like....how did they get there. well, i like your pumpkins, they would go great with the owls i have made like them.
garth, maybe they haVE PUMPKIN BREATH
madame, just look what is growing up out of your flowers. that is an awesome prop.
frogkid, i really like those two props. i want victor and the venetian victoria.
itsinmyblood, you scored big time. that must have been a blast


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, i want those pot holders, very cool. and i like the eyes to.


Thanks, hallo. There were at least three other pot holder designs (zombies, bats and moon, and *I think* another skeleton one), as well as matching kitchen towels, although I cannot find them at Kmart's website; nothing is _ever_ easy


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> .....ghost of spookie, hope you're happy with the pirate. i have about 5 ventriloqust dolls, they scare my grandchildren, but i love them. that ventriloquist prop would be an awesome add for me


I'm jealous of your real ventiloquist dolls, and to have 5 of them too! Love to see pics of them if it's not a bother. I've never seen any sold around here, just on ebay.

I am happy with my giant pirate skeleton. No buyer remorse. Always wanted a Gemmy Dead Eye pirate since seeing him but that hasn't happened. Pirates were our first halloween theme. Since Dead Eye has the microphone he was pretty expensive. Wasn't buying halloween back when he was released and just haven't found one at a price I wanted to pay when I've looked. I do love that my pirate sings and isn't a "cute" prop. He's 6 ft tall like Drake, he swishes his sword like Drake. Not sure how their soundtracks compare. 

However, I still would like the Ventriloquist prop for my carnival haunt. That theme got pushed back since my landscaping isn't done yet and I felt I needed to finalize a plan for this year, so if I can pick him up before fall next year I'd be delighted. Not even sure when or if he will make it into Halloween City this year. He/they if you count the dummy, does look really cool though. Can't wait to see someone's video of him. Think they are meant to be interactive.


----------



## mariposa0283

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, hallo. There were at least three other pot holder designs (zombies, bats and moon, and *I think* another skeleton one), as well as matching kitchen towels, although I cannot find them at Kmart's website; nothing is _ever_ easy


i went back like 20 pages to find those potholders hallo was refering to and couldnt find them.. 

mind sharing the link to the page? i love potholders.


----------



## witchymom

Found this little witch at a hole in the wall thrift store next to hubbys cigar shop  I thought she needed to come home with me


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, i'll see if i can find my dummies and take a pic. i bought my first one for my daughter way back when she was a kid for xmas i think from sears. after she grew up she put him on our garage sale and i paid her for him. charlie mccarthy. and i have bozo the clown i got from a second hand shop, kelly the hobo i got from a second hand shop, lester i got from the treasure chest run for comprehencsive systems, and 2 girl ones 1 from ebay and one a friend gave me for helping him sell on ebay. 
i have a pirate prop too. i love him, but only used him one year. he has a mic i think, and he dances. 
witchymom, she is adorable. does she have a date on her? she has an older looking face, but could be it just looks that way. i love dolls, and she is a beauty. oh, and any markings at all?


----------



## witchymom

hallorenescene said:


> witchymom, she is adorable. does she have a date on her? she has an older looking face, but could be it just looks that way. i love dolls, and she is a beauty. oh, and any markings at all?


no markings and a made in china sticker on the bottom LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## mikeerdas

*Love me some pre-season Halloween clearance items at Walgreens*

At the same Walgreens I found my skeletons at, I found an LED Mini Strobe Light With Sound Effects. Or as the box says, Sound "Affects". Originally $8, marked down to $4 each. Intended to get one. Walked out with two. These puppies could go right in my Haunted Mailbox:


----------



## 22606

mariposa0283 said:


> i went back like 20 pages to find those potholders hallo was refering to and couldnt find them..
> 
> mind sharing the link to the page? i love potholders.


Sure Big Lots set and Kmart pot holder


Cute witch, witchymom.

Great buy on the strobes, mikeerdas.


----------



## hallorenescene

i have a mini strobe light. very useful
witchymom, she's very cute. i love her little face


----------



## mariposa0283

Garthgoyle said:


> Sure Big Lots set and Kmart pot holder


love the one with the coffin. ill have to double check next time im in biglots.


----------



## rail tracer

These amazingly delicious cookies!  ( photo credit to junkfoodguy.com )


----------



## mariposa0283

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? where did you get those!? i want some!!!


----------



## Scatterbrains

I bought the flashlights that I needed to gut to make some eyes


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That is going to be so cool when you are done Scatterbrains. i love the smoke coming out of the nose area.


----------



## sookie

Animated ghost, lights from Target, plates and napkins, tablecloth that was on clearance, an animated owl, from Walgreens, Halloween nailpolish and started to stock up on the first round of candy.


----------



## rail tracer

I got them at Target


----------



## mariposa0283

they look delicious. i gotta see if they have em here next time i go to the store. definitely keeping my eyes peeled at target though. are the white chunks cheesecake bits or white chocolate chips?


----------



## rail tracer

They are delicious! They should have them at Wal-mart too. They're white chocolate chips but the cookies taste exactly like fresh pumpkin pie, to me at least, so the white chocolate helps create that cheesecakey taste and texture  Some vanilla ice cream on these would be perfection!


----------



## myerman82

Went to Spirit Halloween today and found a Ghost mask on sale for $9.99 and I used the 20% coupon on it. I will find something to do with it with my outside scene.


----------



## osenator

not my vid.







original price : 24.99$, on clearance, 11.99$
After talking to manager for better discount, do to ratling in the head.
Paid : 5$


----------



## Haunted Nana

osenator said:


> not my vid.
> View attachment 128377
> 
> original price : 24.99$, on clearance, 11.99$
> After talking to manager for better discount, do to ratling in the head.
> Paid : 5$


Nice that he gave you a discount do to the fact you have rattling in the head. Umm yours or Ghoul???LOL Great deal anyway.Sorry sometimes I can't help myself. Heee Heeee


----------



## osenator

I have rattling in my pants, sometimes. (L)


----------



## Haunted Nana

EWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwww Now that is TMI.LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG I have that same head and rat prop. Bought him a few years back from an Albertson's Grocery store. Bought him a few days before Halloween as I recall and he was marked down pretty low too. They had a few on the shelf and I guess no one but me thought he was wonderful! Glad to see I have company Osenator! I thought he was a gem of a prop. Such a gross idea and decently carried out. I guess gross can get you a good deal sometimes. I remember when I was triggering him in the store I ended up with a small group around me who were curious. I was laughing at how gross he was and others were too but no one else bit on buying him.

BTW do you have any idea how you might use him? For me he's slated to be used in my next pirate theme and will be used as the head of a pirate (plus body) on a pirate raft adrift in the ocean surrounded by other rats on the raft. I saw a chef's jacket costume today while in Halloween City and could picture his head on a chef's body chowing down on some of the local delicacies.


----------



## osenator

I am planning to paint his eyes all white, giving more a creepy look to him. Might put him on a mannequin body. I was thinking to remove the rat, but it's too cool!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

osenator said:


> I am planning to paint his eyes all white, giving more a creepy look to him. Might put him on a mannequin body. I was thinking to remove the rat, but it's too cool!


No don't do that! The girls will squeel and squirm and the boys will think he's the best thing. Guaranteed the kids will remember him and your haunt, and will probably tell other kids in school what they saw. 

His head's kind of on the small size but I outfitted him with a pirate head scarf and he looked pretty cool. Didn't think about changing his face but maybe if he's been on a raft for a while I'll see what he looks like with a beard.


----------



## osenator

Wow, cool tips, Ghost of Spookie! I'll let him eat the rat, as it is gross! (L).


----------



## hallorenescene

rail, yummy, i want to try them too.
scatters, do post when you're done. i think it'll be awesome
osenator, my first thought was....gross....but when the mouse backed out, it was pretty cool. still gross, but cool. my only complaint is, if his mouth is that full, how can he talk.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, unfortunately I've seen and heard too many people talk with their mouths full!


----------



## 22606

Those cookies sound and look delectable, rail tracer.

Scatterbrains, the horse is amazing so far. The flashlights for eyes was a wonderful idea.

That's funny, osenator. I also think that the eyes painted white will make it look more ominous.


----------



## snigglez

I just ordered this guy yesterday on amazon.com should get here by Monday. He spits out fog onto my graveyard. a cool way to hide the machine... 








Then I just ordered these from amazon.com as well for the little ones instead of candy
But then the older ones like this stuff as much as the little ones do


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

A big carvable pumpkin (dollar store variety), a plug-in jack-o-lantern and a 2' scarecrow. $10 at Goodwill.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Picked up an skellie @ CVS


----------



## Shadowbat

Just got back from Spirit. 

Along with The Harvester!


----------



## jenscats5

Got some cards and other assorted items from Dollar Tree yesterday........today I picked up my inflatable cat from Walmart!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

[Jedi ]Cloak_Dagger said:


> Picked up an skellie @ CVS
> View attachment 128458



Got the same one @ Target just a couple hours ago. This was after wandering through every Walgreen's looking for them unsuccessfully on this end of creation. 

How much was it at CVS? I may have to return this one if it was less than $40 + tax. 













Shadowbat said:


> Just got back from Spirit.
> 
> Along with The Harvester!



Pics or it didn't happen! Lol!  




jenscats5 said:


> Got some cards and other assorted items from Dollar Tree yesterday........today I picked up my inflatable cat from Walmart!!



That's cool Jen! Not much of an inflatable fan, but that one's pretty nice


----------



## jenscats5

Thanks RHC!!! I like cats (a LOT! LOL) so it being a cat trumps that it's an inflatable.....


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ Lol! That's what I was thinking too!  I haz kitteh's too, but I lean more to English Staff's as my favorites. Even though I'm doggie deficient now a days. I can't find one I want, under the circumstances I demand (being there at birth and handling them before anything else, creates a very special bond), at a price I can afford to pay.


----------



## 22606

Rotted ghouls, ducks, skeletons, and giant cats, oh my... Nice finds.

I bought this 3'-tall chap at CVS today for just over $20 (after the 25% off coupon). The butler's eyes flash and his mouth moves as he talks, plus he is a bobble-
head


----------



## Ghost Host

Cereal $3 dollars each (bought last 2 at Wallgreens) and Candy Corn Oreos limited edition Target Exclusive only ($3 dollars). Plus I purchased the last carton they had!


----------



## 22606

Candy Corn Oreos? My stomach is nearly churning at the thought I'm sure that they taste better than they sound


----------



## Ghost Host

Large Crow (50% off at Micheal's + an additonal 15% coupon off using Micheal's iphone app) = $4 dollars after tax!


----------



## Ghost Host

[








Ornate French Victorian solid plasture Skull mirror ( 2 ft x3 ft ) $24.99 minus wife's ROSS employee disc = $20.00 after taxes!


----------



## 22606

Ghost Host said:


> [
> View attachment 128498


*Wipes away a bit of drool* I love it. Ghost Host, was that mirror also from Michaels? The table that is being reflected looks very nice, too


----------



## Ghost Host

Micheal's plasture tombstones $15 dollars each (Mark down $30%, then I used a $15% coupon, and my teacher discount for an additional 15%), original price $29.99 ea.


----------



## Ghost Host

The mirror is from Ross


----------



## 22606

Ghost Host said:


> The mirror is from Ross


Son of a... Thank you, anyhow.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Picked up the Spooky Telephone from Menard's. Also picked up a few more characters for our initial Spooky Town collection from Michael's & Menard's.


----------



## osenator

Went to another Spirit today, and scored another amazing prop, the rocking vampire, at a great price. The original price, 65$, paid 20$. Also got more goodies from Dollarama and other stores.





































will do vids tomorrow.


----------



## 22606

All of your new purchases are interesting, osenator.


----------



## sookie

I love this bat pail, its velvet and the light up pumpkin is very cool, looks like the Batsignal. Also Halloween Oreos 









This CD and DVD set from Target is amazing. the DVD has scenes that you can use on your tv or projector. I am going to put the graveyard scene behind my graveyard this year to give it depth and it has sounds to it as well. The dungeon and pumpkin patch is really cool too. The Halloween Party mix is all the original artists no covers, so picked that up too for $10. DVD was $12.








Got several boxes of these at Target








More various things:








Picked up this rug from Walmart, its very large for $8 and a good dye job too:








My spooky new owl from Walgreens, plays hooting noises and 'woods' background. Not too loud and his eyes light up. Very eerie...








And this amazing light up wreath from CVS for $8. I didn't even know it was light up until I walked to the car and the battery pack dropped down lol








Got a few other things, a Halloween flag, nailpolish... a very, very cool doorbell that is motion activated and plays creepy sounds.

Also this is the ghost I got the other day:


----------



## 22606

Great buys, sookie. I _really_ like the bat pail and pumpkin.


----------



## Deadna

Got all this for a buck! Thought the monkey was creepy as heck and then did a little research and found out he is from Howdy Doody


----------



## Haunted Nana

Deadna said:


> Got all this for a buck! Thought the monkey was creepy as heck and then did a little research and found out he is from Howdy Doody


OMG I had a monkey just like that when I was a kid my mean cousin bit his finger off but I still loved it forever.WOW brings back lots of memories. Thanks for sharign Deadna


----------



## mariposa0283

what a bunch of crap, i was on kmarts website trying to steal one of those posable skeletons for 30 bucks instead of the outrageous 60 they regularly want for it. to get the free shipping i was dinking around trying to find more stuff i could use and by the time i got finished with all that... not even 15 minutes later, the skeleton is back up to 60 dollars! 

eff you kmart! now i just gotta hope walmart or target or menards has one for a reasonable amount of money next time i go decoration shopping.


----------



## Deadna

Haunted Nana said:


> OMG I had a monkey just like that when I was a kid my mean cousin bit his finger off but I still loved it forever.WOW brings back lots of memories. Thanks for sharign Deadna


LOL..you sound just like the lady who watched my husband load it into the truck


----------



## osenator

Wow, Sookie, great haul! 

THAT MONKEY WILL EAT YOUR SOUL WHEN YOU SLEEP!


----------



## hallorenescene

snigglez, that is an awesome way to disperse fog. he will be way creepy cool.
jedi, nice skely
jens, that cat rocks. i wasn't much of an inflatable fan, but there are such cool ones out there, i now own 5. 
garth, $20.00 is a very good price. i can even imagine him giving an evil laugh. mernards has a witch that size, but i think they want around $50.00. i have a couple that size [heads up harry, and a face changer] and i really like them, i wouldn't mind adding a few more. but not for $50.00. you can buy a full size for that if you look around. so awesome score my friend
ghost host....YUMMY....count drac is my fav. nice crow, that mirror is georgous. i knew garth would drool over that one. you got a very nice deal for sure. i have two similar stones, i have the one on the right, and a woman, i've never seen the one on the left before. very nice
osenator, nice stuff. $20.00 for that vampire is awesome. i've wanted him but not at the asking price. i hope i can get lucky and find him for $20. way to go. are the bags 2 different bags showing both sides, or four bags?
sookie, nice pail, one can tot in style. i saw that owl at walgreens, it's on my want list. it's very cool looking. so what does your doorbell look like? i love doorbells. and i am more impressed with that ghost since i saw your video.
deadna, i don't think the monkey is creepy, i love him. he was an item when i was a kid. i love howdy doody. i had a monkey like him, but with a pink body. i played with it, passed it on to my neices, and then my daughter played with him. i bought a pattern so i can make one someday. yours is in very nice condition. what's he selling for on ebay these days? seems a $1.00 is a great price. 
osenator, so that's what happened, the monkey wants my soul. lol.
mariposa, that sucks.


----------



## IshWitch

I sought a bunch of stuff a couple weeks ago but I can't get the page to accept my pics.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

I bought a jumping spider From spirit Halloween yesterday and set it up. Works real well but just IMO I wish it wasn't 79bucks maybe 50 but anything hire, and I'm feeling violated. I have a couple 20% of coupons so I might go today and see if I find something that entices me


----------



## 22606

Haunted Nana said:


> OMG I had a monkey just like that when I was a kid my mean cousin bit his finger off but I still loved it forever.WOW brings back lots of memories. Thanks for sharign Deadna


Along those lines, I had a 'friend' who broke the head off of one of my brand new toys many, many years ago; Haunted Nana, your cousin is lucky that _you_ didn't attempt to do 'an eye for an eye'-style retribution

I also like the new (to you, anyhow) monkey, Deadna. 



hallorenescene said:


> garth, $20.00 is a very good price. i can even imagine him giving an evil laugh. mernards has a witch that size, but i think they want around $50.00. i have a couple that size [heads up harry, and a face changer] and i really like them, i wouldn't mind adding a few more. but not for $50.00. you can buy a full size for that if you look around. so awesome score my friend
> 
> osenator, so that's what happened, the monkey wants my soul. lol.


Thank you, hallo. With the coupon, I couldn't say no; it was either him or a bobble-head Reaper, but I liked the butler more (and he was $10 less). I wanted the _Phantom of the Opera_-styled mini that Walmart sold a few years ago, although I missed out I can't see paying around $50 for the 3' characters either.

Unless you go to visit Deadna, you _should_ be safe. Then again, I don't deal with cursed antiques on a regular basis, so I could be wrong...


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Deadna said:


> Got all this for a buck! Thought the monkey was creepy as heck and then did a little research and found out he is from Howdy Doody


I had one too, except mine was missing the hands and one ear when my brother gave it to me. I have no idea where he got it from, nor do I have any idea where he went to.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

hallorenescene said:


> snigglez, that is an awesome way to disperse fog. he will be way creepy cool.
> jedi, nice skely
> jens, that cat rocks. i wasn't much of an inflatable fan, but there are such cool ones out there, i now own 5.
> garth, $20.00 is a very good price. i can even imagine him giving an evil laugh. mernards has a witch that size, but i think they want around $50.00. i have a couple that size [heads up harry, and a face changer] and i really like them, i wouldn't mind adding a few more. but not for $50.00. you can buy a full size for that if you look around. so awesome score my friend
> ghost host....YUMMY....count drac is my fav. nice crow, that mirror is georgous. i knew garth would drool over that one. you got a very nice deal for sure. i have two similar stones, i have the one on the right, and a woman, i've never seen the one on the left before. very nice
> osenator, nice stuff. $20.00 for that vampire is awesome. i've wanted him but not at the asking price. i hope i can get lucky and find him for $20. way to go. are the bags 2 different bags showing both sides, or four bags?
> sookie, nice pail, one can tot in style. i saw that owl at walgreens, it's on my want list. it's very cool looking. so what does your doorbell look like? i love doorbells. and i am more impressed with that ghost since i saw your video.
> deadna, i don't think the monkey is creepy, i love him. he was an item when i was a kid. i love howdy doody. i had a monkey like him, but with a pink body. i played with it, passed it on to my neices, and then my daughter played with him. i bought a pattern so i can make one someday. yours is in very nice condition. what's he selling for on ebay these days? seems a $1.00 is a great price.
> osenator, so that's what happened, the monkey wants my soul. lol.
> mariposa, that sucks.


Thank you!

I paid $50, but I got an 20% off coupon that I will use next visit. I will return and buy again apply the discount


----------



## BillyBones

I bought this 5ft skeleton at Walmart yesterday, we're not sure how we'll use him yet so for now he can sit in the sunroom and stare at the neighbors


----------



## 22606

BillyBones said:


> I bought this 5ft skeleton at Walmart yesterday, we're not sure how we'll use him yet so for now he can sit in the sunroom and stare at the neighbors


The only thing that would make it better would be if you were to give the voyeuristic skeleton little binoculars As it is, the skellie looks shocked about whatever it _did_ manage to see the neighbors doing...


----------



## sookie

hallorenescene said:


> sookie, nice pail, one can tot in style. i saw that owl at walgreens, it's on my want list. it's very cool looking. so what does your doorbell look like? i love doorbells. and i am more impressed with that ghost since i saw your video.
> 
> .


hi It's a smaller box with a speaker and button, not too big I bought it at target for $6 I can try and get a pic today for you or some video since it has sound effects if you'd like hallorenescene


----------



## BillyBones

Thanks for the idea Garth, I'm off to the dollar store


Garthgoyle said:


> The only thing that would make it better would be if you were to give the voyeuristic skeleton little binoculars As it is, the skellie looks shocked about whatever it _did_ manage to see the neighbors doing...


----------



## IshWitch

Gonna give it another try

So glad that finally worked! I was trying from the website on my cell and switched to the app and that did the trick.
I spent a day, I think it was the 4th, hitting a bunch of thrifts around our town.
For $30 I got:
4 strings of orange lights and a set of orange icicle lights (still in the box!), a creature from the black lagoon mask and gloves that I am going to pair with the dino costume that has the wings, a skull mask with hair, an alien mask a witch mask with a babushka, 2 skulls, a black witch type robe, 3 bags of GID web, a pumpkin pail, a pumpkin glass, some rats and bats and skellies with spider and web suction window thingies that I haven't seen in ten years but look brand new, a candlestick that lights (but put fresh batts in it and it only flicks on, still looks nice if I can't get it to work), a blucky missing his right arm for a buck, skeleton gloves, black fingerless gloves and GID creature gloves, and a clown doll for our CarnEvil, and last but not least, a sleeper and 2 pair of sandals for our grandbaby!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Success IshWitch! Nice haul.


----------



## Deadna

osenator said:


> THAT MONKEY WILL EAT YOUR SOUL WHEN YOU SLEEP!


OH you are so evil...LOL! He didn't eat my soul but I do seem to be a bit allerigic to him,my skin was irritated all night and I assume it was due to how much I was holding him.

HALLORENESCENE...he actually was only 25 cents,all the stuff I got totalled up to $1. Since I found out who he was I will not corpse him or anything like that and will take good care of him 
Howdy Doody was before my time but my older sis may take him away from me!


----------



## davidsdesire

that is an EVIL monkey...he DID eat Georgie's soul in Night Shift by Stephen King...or sumthin like that. Those monkeys are all demon-possessed!


i found this really cute motion activated cackling witch---i love the fabric of her dress...some pumpkins, makeup kit for painitng myself for the Halloween Party at Disneyworld in 2 weeks. Got a dozen halloween spider lace curtains to replace the tattered cheesecloth 'drapes' we had up in the living room last year. Some other odds and ends. And HALF a bag of rice krispy treats. I mean...it MUST have only been half a bag...that's all that made it into the candy dish. Imagine them selling HALF a bag.


----------



## Cal78

Today I went to the spirit store two towns away as our local one is about 1/3 the size it was last year, and I picked up their New for 2012 Zombie Gnome for $12.99, I like it a lot and will be buying another one to customize, all it needs is a pair of Mirrored sunglasses and it is the spitting image of the father from the American Hoggers Show.


----------



## 22606

BillyBones said:


> Thanks for the idea Garth, I'm off to the dollar store


You are welcome, Billy

Nice haul, IshWitch.



Cal78 said:


> ...all it needs is a pair of Mirrored sunglasses and it is the spitting image of the father from the American Hoggers Show.


Hahaha. After looking up the cast of the show and finding this picture, yes, I can see it, too...


----------



## hallorenescene

and billy, you can call him and dress him like billy bones. cool skely
sookie, i would like a video or picture of the doorbell
wow ish, you got a lot of cool things. i really like that blow mold skely
deadna, oh thank you for not abusing him. he gave a lot of happiness to many kids.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I got this lattice for free it will be trun into the fencing for my graveyard


----------



## Kim's HM Halloween

I am way behind everyone since our Walgreens JUST got Halloween stuff but today I got the Medusa for $19.99 and the Rising from the grave guy for $6.19! Tag said $12.49 so I was pretty excited to see it come up so low! Its pretty cheesy but I figured maybe I can redress it or something? Anyone have any good hacks for it? I also got the "haunted radio" from the Spirit halloween store on clearance for $4.97. Also, very cheesy spiel, anyone have ideas on changing the sounds on it? I would even just like to know how to cut out the sound because the things it says are so cheesy but it looks cool so couldn't pass it up!  
Here's a video someone else posted of the same item in case you guys are interested. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OQ-3ATpLxk


----------



## ALKONOST

hallorenescene said:


> garth, i want those pot holders, very cool. and i like the eyes to.
> jdub, skellys are always a good buy
> bks, $5.00, that is awesome. cool prop
> ghost of spookie, hope you're happy with the pirate. i have about 5 ventriloqust dolls, they scare my grandchildren, but i love them. that ventriloquist prop would be an awesome add for me
> scorpion, those are some nice gifts. how cool your office decorates. i'm gonna check out $ tree, i want those bats
> jules, our target has nothing out yet. i like targets table cloths. they make great backdrops too.
> 1-lucky. those are some nice finds. i have a couple of dropping spiders. they are a hit.
> spooky, those mummys are a great wrapped up deal. wow are you lucky to get them. good price
> alkonost, i can relate....it's like....how did they get there. well, i like your pumpkins, they would go great with the owls i have made like them.
> garth, maybe they haVE PUMPKIN BREATH
> madame, just look what is growing up out of your flowers. that is an awesome prop.
> frogkid, i really like those two props. i want victor and the venetian victoria.
> itsinmyblood, you scored big time. that must have been a blast


I'd love to see those owls!


----------



## snigglez

hallorenescene said:


> snigglez, that is an awesome way to disperse fog. he will be way creepy cool.


Thanks Hallorenescene, Last night I bought some odds n ends to decorate my snakes enclosure In this picture all but the bat wall art was from from the 99 cent store. The Bat wall art was from Target 






here is my snakes enclosure








Then hubby took me to the Halloween Club and bought me this beautiful creature:
here is a coke can next to it for scale followed by a video:












So yesterday we had a nice time doing our favorite thing and shopping around for Halloween. I am so glad and lucky he loves Halloween as much as I do....


----------



## offmymeds

oh, everyone is getting some really good stuff! 

I picked this up at goodwill. Is it a dragon or a dinosaur? Never seen one before......it has horns


----------



## BlueFrog

offmymeds said:


> oh, everyone is getting some really good stuff!
> 
> I picked this up at goodwill. Is it a dragon or a dinosaur? Never seen one before......it has horns


I've never seen it before either but I love it! If you ever find out more, I'd love to know.


----------



## snigglez

offmymeds said:


> oh, everyone is getting some really good stuff!
> 
> I picked this up at goodwill. Is it a dragon or a dinosaur? Never seen one before......it has horns
> View attachment 128744


Could it be a Dragosaur? or a Dinoragon or a Dinogon? or even a Dinodragosauras!! its whatever you want to it be... love it


----------



## offmymeds

LOL, thanks snigglez!! I like that!


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG I have that same head and rat prop. Bought him a few years back from an Albertson's Grocery store. Bought him a few days before Halloween as I recall and he was marked down pretty low too. They had a few on the shelf and I guess no one but me thought he was wonderful! Glad to see I have company Osenator! I thought he was a gem of a prop. Such a gross idea and decently carried out. I guess gross can get you a good deal sometimes. I remember when I was triggering him in the store I ended up with a small group around me who were curious. I was laughing at how gross he was and others were too but no one else bit on buying him.
> 
> BTW do you have any idea how you might use him? For me he's slated to be used in my next pirate theme and will be used as the head of a pirate (plus body) on a pirate raft adrift in the ocean surrounded by other rats on the raft. I saw a chef's jacket costume today while in Halloween City and could picture his head on a chef's body chowing down on some of the local delicacies.


We bought this prop three year ago. I absolutley love him. He has had always found his rightful place in the centre of the large cauldron we used to dish out treats. Now that our Haunt "following" has gone from a measly 30 to 40 kids the first year, to almost 500 people through last year, our "little" Cauldron isnt quite going to cut it this year. Not sure where we will use him. Love your idea Ghost of Spookie. Had a similar idea in mind, but for me I thought we might use him in our "Execution Chamber" area of our haunt, and have him attached to a prisoner body and throw him in the "hole" to await his fate, surrounded by rats (maybe a few chicken bones strewn around), etc . We have a few other ideas, but we'll have to wait and see as our build progresses.


----------



## frogkid11

OH OH...so excited again!! Not only am I watching the UPS website tracking the package on the way to my victim in the Secret Reaper program, but my items from Grandin Road are also on a truck to be delivered to me today!! What a way to have a FANTASTIC Monday!!!


----------



## frogkid11

And not 20 minutes after posting about it - Vincent and Serena are HERE!!!!!!! Headed to get them off the front porch and open them up right away!!!! Hope everyone else is having such a great Monday.


----------



## NOWHINING

I found this at the Flea Market...










Mom (Silver Lady) brought four glasses of this for me.


----------



## aero4ever

Found the hat out in the woods walking my dogs. Looks like it was kid size and it fits great on my baby!


----------



## 22606

offmymeds said:


> I picked this up at goodwill. Is it a dragon or a dinosaur? Never seen one before......it has horns
> View attachment 128744


Nice find, offmymeds. What that happens to be is a Carnotaurus ('meat-eating bull'). While I couldn't find the one that you picked up, I did see this figure while searching; I like yours better









Great purchases, everyone.


----------



## Chrissy

frogkid11 said:


> I, too, took advantage of the 50% off sale at GrandinRoad today and bought Vincent Vampire and Sinister Serena. I, like Spookybella, am also anxiously awaiting their arrival.
> 
> View attachment 128056


I ordered these, too! Have you gotten yours yet?


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

I have another haul from the last week-ish. I _finally_ found a Walgreens that carried the skeletons and I guess grabbed the last one they had.










And then...yes, I was back to Spirit. I had to have her.
















Pardon the netting, we only put her together to make sure all the parts were there.


----------



## POOKIE0628

witchymom said:


> Found this little witch at a hole in the wall thrift store next to hubbys cigar shop  I thought she needed to come home with me
> 
> View attachment 128311
> 
> 
> View attachment 128312


I was looking at the Tampa Craigslist Halloween items. Someone is selling this witch. It is part of 2 pieces, the other is a scarecrow. They even have the box (bad condition)

I thought you might want to see it, the PostingID: 3277704855. The listing was posted on 9/17. The post is SCARECROW & WITCH COUPLE


----------



## frogkid11

Chrissy said:


> I ordered these, too! Have you gotten yours yet?


Hey Chrissy, yes they came right before lunchtime via UPS and I totally LOVE them!!! Serena's face and hands and fantastically creepy and I love the classic look of Vincent's face and the widows peak hairstyle. In the advertisements, Serena's dress appears much fuller (it pools on the floor) than mine as it just hangs and barely touches the floor...I'm thinking I'll need to do something to help cover up her stand. How do you intend to use yours? Mine will simply be "other world" guests at my party...I don't have an actual nighttime haunt like so many on the forum.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Had picked up the largest-size black plastic cauldron at Party City on Sunday afternoon, using that day's 30% off coupon. Now I can finally get started on constructing a cauldron fog chiller.


----------



## myerman82

The last two days I have been very addicted to the Lemax Spooky Town. I went to my sister's house and she had a small Spooky Town village up. (One house and some of the loose figures around. Well, the last two days I went searching for some and so far I bought these pieces. I started my own village and I am addicted. LOL


----------



## snigglez

I am so scared to buy just one piece cause just like you I will to get addicted .... Just looking at the picture makes me want to start my own village... Have fun


----------



## snigglez

I am so scared to buy just one piece cause just like you I will to get addicted .... Just looking at the picture makes me want to start my own village... Looking good, Have fun


----------



## myerman82

Don't start collecting LOL It is very addicting. I got the Vampire house yesterday along with some figurines and after setting that up (thinking that would be it) I had to get another piece today and expand. I have a feeling by the time Halloween gets here I will have one whole wall covered in this village. LOL My poor wallet. As long as Micheal's has that awesome 40% off sale on them and I find the pieces I want for a great price I will be collecting more. I really really want the Wheel of Terror and the Oct-o-puss ride.


----------



## weblinks686

hello
i have some games and looking for a a forums for advertise it

math games,
bugs,
run ronaldo run


----------



## Kim's HM Halloween

I also advise you to not buy any. I did the same, thought one or two would be fun for my daughter, something less spooky for her to play with? Ya NO! Bad idea and how I have 5-6? Plus, a NBC Christmas village, because then I could still do "Halloween/ NBC" for Christmas  Sooo addicting!


snigglez said:


> I am so scared to buy just one piece cause just like you I will to get addicted .... Just looking at the picture makes me want to start my own village... Looking good, Have fun


----------



## mariposa0283

kearny nebraskas walgreens had a couple of the wally skellys but i didnt end up getting any because i was after pose n stay. picked one up at target. got a few other things but thats the main reason for todays trip.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

offmymeds said:


> oh, everyone is getting some really good stuff!
> 
> I picked this up at goodwill. Is it a dragon or a dinosaur? Never seen one before......it has horns
> View attachment 128744


*This is a Carnotaur! IT is actually from Disney. Disney came out with a movie years back called Dinosaur and I believe he was he vilian If you go to Disney's theme park Animal Kingdom they have a dinosaur section and a big ride that you will come across this guy right before you head down towards the end of the ride. I had a huge one of these for my younger son when he was younger, I think we still have it
*


----------



## snigglez

Kim's HM Halloween said:


> I also advise you to not buy any. I did the same, thought one or two would be fun for my daughter, something less spooky for her to play with? Ya NO! Bad idea and how I have 5-6? Plus, a NBC Christmas village, because then I could still do "Halloween/ NBC" for Christmas  Sooo addicting!


Doh man I love NBC I saw the set I wanted to get that so bad, then I found a Elvira pinball machine my head was twisted big time.... If the guy offers me a decent price on the pinball machine I want to get it. It just sits at his job with boxes on it..... But then if I do get the machine I would have to move my bedroom room to a smaller rom and turn the room I am in now back into a den to fit my snake enclosure, my jukebox and the pinball machine but it would be so worth it. What to do what to do. Cause at that point I would also have the room for the NBC village and the Spookey Town Village.... Why are there so many cool things in life when you become empty nesters? Time will only tell what we decide to do. Ok it's late 2:44 I need sleep G'night everyone hope to see more pics of what you found/bought later on today.......


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice score on that lattuce.
kim, that radio is cool. i think they pretty much put cheesy sayings in most props. they are missing the boat, they ought to make props so we can record our own sayings. right?
so snigs, how you going to decorate your snake cage? cool gargoyle. i have one, but i think mine is different in the face. that is so cool your hubby and you halloween shop together. my hubby would ban all halloween if he had a chance
off my, that is a cool monster

alkonost, sorry, but this is the only picture i have of the owl. it's not lit up and it's not close up. it's the one to the left. also, i was in such a hurry putting him up, i didn't notice his ears. when i went to put him away, there they were still sitting in the box. so there are ears too.








no whining, nice bottle and glass
aero, nice hat
dont work, that is one cool zombie. very life like, don't let it eat your brains. lol
meyerman, those are wonderful. i have never gotten into them, but i always take the grandkids to see them.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Chrissy said:


> I ordered these, too! Have you gotten yours yet?


we got our yesterday also, they are good, esp for what they charged....no problems with the length of the dress or cape...put some newpaper taped to the stand if you want them to be fuller.........i also bought the glow in the dark skellies, was alittle concerned they would be green, they are not, white in the light then they do throw off a good glow in the dark........they happen to be heavier than the other wallie skellies, they are posable/standup with out supports, so yeah on that...


----------



## mandythered

*99c only*

Got these chair covers! They were buried under a bunch of other stuff and not displayed at all. There are a few other designs, and randomly 2 were better printed and softer but stronger material. Unfortunately those two are too soft to stand up! Odd. This pic is the stiffer one, but not printed as bold as the soft cloth ines. Still cool for 99 cents each!


----------



## offmymeds

Spookilicious mama said:


> *This is a Carnotaur! IT is actually from Disney. Disney came out with a movie years back called Dinosaur and I believe he was he vilian If you go to Disney's theme park Animal Kingdom they have a dinosaur section and a big ride that you will come across this guy right before you head down towards the end of the ride. I had a huge one of these for my younger son when he was younger, I think we still have it
> *


Ohhh, thanks!! I looked all over him for any markings or stamps, Nothing! 
Still gonna make him into a dragon.......if i have time!


----------



## Stargon_nc

*Skeletons Being Bad*

So I bought these the other day and look what I caught them doing. Never trust your skeletons when you leave them alone!


----------



## SpookyOwl

Lol too funny!

Love the chair covers!


----------



## SweetnScary

I didn't buy it "today" but I did go shopping over the weekend and stocked up on a bunch of party supplies & decorations at the Spirit Halloween store, the Christmas Tree Store (which has Halloween stuff WAY cheaper then Spirit btw) and Party City. I got...
my husbands halloween costume (the dark priest)
2 huge foam skulls
1 small foam skull
Witch bottles
costume accessories for my son's 'Demon' costume (got him crazy gross teeth, HUGE horns, and the mesh eye covers that latex on)
bag of spiders
bag of eyeballs
bag of vampire teeth
black lace spiderweb curtains
on sale costumes (I like to have many on hand for those who come to our parties not wearing one - i make them change into one!)
12 tiki torches
orange & black napkins/cups/plates/forks
glow in the dark little creatures for gift baggies for the kids
candles
lots of candles
black RIT dye
huge room scene setters
signs (like "zombie crossing" "witch way" "do not enter"...)
cupcake stand
Happy Halloween Banner for kids party
foam pumpkins and things to glue on them for the crafts at the kids party 
fairy wings
glitter
witches hat w/ feathers 
orange and black light blubs
orange string lights
2 lanterns w/ skulls
that's all that I can remember right now.... but we came home with our SUV trunk full!


----------



## SpookyOwl

Wow that's a bunch of stuff! We got our costumes too on saturday me and the kids and got dressed up and took pics. I antiqued them and had them printed, hung them in entry and on fireplace .


----------



## sookie

mandythered said:


> Got these chair covers! They were buried under a bunch of other stuff and not displayed at all. There are a few other designs, and randomly 2 were better printed and softer but stronger material. Unfortunately those two are too soft to stand up! Odd. This pic is the stiffer one, but not printed as bold as the soft cloth ines. Still cool for 99 cents each!


Hi Mandy where did you get the chair covers?


----------



## osenator

I love thoses chair covers a lot! Good stuff, everyone. 

I did get another Rocking-Vampire-Animated at 20$ at Spirit.






(not my pic)

Will turn one of them into a spider victim tonight.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sookie said:


> Hi Mandy where did you get the chair covers?



The chair cover Mandythered posted a pic of came from 99 Cent Only Stores. She mentioned there were a couple of other versions. If you go back and search for the 2011 or 2010 99 Cent Only Stores thread, I'm almost positive I posted a photo of all the different varieties. These went fast in my store BTW. I also didn't see a large number of them in any one version so if you are thinking of looking for them keep that in mind. Course if you have multiple stores near you, your chances go up!


----------



## Guest

osenator said:


> I love thoses chair covers a lot! Good stuff, everyone.
> 
> I did get another Rocking-Vampire-Animated at 20$ at Spirit.
> View attachment 129125
> (not my pic)
> 
> Will turn one of them into a spider victim tonight.


how did you get it for $20??


----------



## 22606

Nice scores. I would like to know which Spirit honcho osenator has dirt on (or is sleeping with) to get those insane deals, though

Light-up Headless Horseman picture ($12.99) and Vlad's Pub sign ($15) from Meijer:



















Leather masks ($12 and $10, respectively) from Target:










Skeleton zombie baby puppet ($25 before coupon) from Spirit Halloween:










I also managed to snag a Medusa bust from Walgreens and Deady Bear from Spirit, but figured that pictures of both were already posted.


----------



## mariposa0283

my pet ghost, julian hijinks









remus modeling his new costume, he didnt enjoy it near as much as we did. lol









jack skellyman, finally got my skeleton! and hes right at home on my couch.


----------



## Chrissy

frogkid11 said:


> Hey Chrissy, yes they came right before lunchtime via UPS and I totally LOVE them!!! Serena's face and hands and fantastically creepy and I love the classic look of Vincent's face and the widows peak hairstyle. In the advertisements, Serena's dress appears much fuller (it pools on the floor) than mine as it just hangs and barely touches the floor...I'm thinking I'll need to do something to help cover up her stand. How do you intend to use yours? Mine will simply be "other world" guests at my party...I don't have an actual nighttime haunt like so many on the forum.


Mine are supposed to arrive today. I can't wait to see them in person. I plan on using them as patrons in my bar room. I have my Gemmy Count Vigor down there as the bartender.  I'll post a pic when I get them all together!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Garthgoyle said:


> Leather masks ($12 and $10, respectively) from Target:


Very nice masks.


----------



## Paint It Black

Poor remus, what a nice little dog for putting up with all that 

Hey Garth, I love all your new items, especially the picture and sign from a store I don't think we have around here 

That's funny about Osenator's good deals. They just opened our local Spirit, and there was no clearance area that I could find


----------



## osenator

Holy crap, people! I am jealous! (L) That painting of the Headless Horseman is so freaking cool!!

To get the great prices at Spirit, all you need is, charms, good looks and a gun! 

Kidding! (L)

Digging into props covered in dust helps!


----------



## Saki.Girl

my finds off craigs list today 








which also came with a black fabric thing to hang over it also head changes colors 

50 ft of black garland 









9 of these bad boys


----------



## Rania

I got my prop from Party City today! HE IS AWESOME!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Also got this


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score Saki Girl, how much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


He looks awesome Rania, saw it at Party City a couple of days ago, it was massive!!


----------



## dbruner

*He's just what I've been looking for for my pumpkin patch! Expensive*



Rania said:


> I got my prop from Party City today! HE IS AWESOME!


He's just what I've been looking for for my pumpkin patch! Expensive?


----------



## osenator

My new twins!


----------



## osenator

Rania, I was going to buy him as the entrance of my Pro Haunt, but since we can't hang anything, I didn't get him. We have similar taste, I think! (L)

Saki Girl, love that ghost reaper!


----------



## Rania

dbruner said:


> He's just what I've been looking for for my pumpkin patch! Expensive?


$160 but i think it is sold out right now. I'm sure he is in stores though or coming back to online soon.


----------



## Rania

osenator said:


> Rania, I was going to buy him as the entrance of my Pro Haunt, but since we can't hang anything, I didn't get him. We have similar taste, I think! (L)
> !


You can't hang anything??? Omg that would suck! 

He is going to be the medium size pumpkin monster. That wire ball in the front is the head i am in the middle of building for my gynormous pumpkin monster


----------



## osenator

We can't hang, nail, tape, glue anything anywhere, so, it does limit me a lot. But I find ways around, like thoses 2 hanging vampires, velcro strapes! Perfect!

It's a challenge, but hey, it makes things easy to store back, I think (I hope)!

JM


----------



## 22606

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Very nice masks.


Thank you, Saruman.



Paint It Black said:


> Hey Garth, I love all your new items, especially the picture and sign from a store I don't think we have around here


Thanks, Paint It Black. What sucks is that when I went to check for you, since the sign was the last in the store, they don't have _either_ shown online The site has free shipping and 20% off everything right now, though, so you may still want to check it out



osenator said:


> Holy crap, people! I am jealous! (L) That painting of the Headless Horseman is so freaking cool!!
> 
> To get the great prices at Spirit, all you need is, charms, good looks and a gun!
> 
> Kidding! (L)


Thank you, osenator. Spirit Halloween has the Horseman picture (and some others) online: http://halloween-costumes.spirithal...&af=&method=and&view=grid&isort=score&cnt=300.

When they go to arrest me, I am telling them that my friend said it was a surefire way to get a great deal

I love your rocking vampires.


Saki.Girl and Rania, your new props are great.


----------



## snigglez

hallorenescene said:


> so snigs, how you going to decorate your snake cage? cool gargoyle. i have one, but i think mine is different in the face. that is so cool your hubby and you halloween shop together. my hubby would ban all halloween if he had a chance
> off my, that is a cool monster


I did some of the decorations on my snakes enclosure today..... I will post some pics tomorrow morning... I still want to add a few more things but I have to go back to the .99 store ......


----------



## Paint It Black

_"Thanks, Paint It Black. What sucks is that when I went to check for you, since the sign was the last in the store, they don't have either shown online The site has free shipping and 20% off everything right now, though, so you may still want to check it out"_

Garth, It was very nice of you to check for me. Thanks! I appreciate that.


----------



## snigglez

snigglez said:


> I did some of the decorations on my snakes enclosure today..... I will post some pics tomorrow morning... I still want to add a few more things but I have to go back to the .99 store ......


Hallorenescene here are a few pics of Alohanani's Enclosure.... it took her an hour to start exploring she went from her holding dog pen to her enclosure to her cave then came out and started looking around...


----------



## jdubbya

I received my prop hands for my goblin figure today. They are from Creature Builders (forum member Breaker Mahoney) These things are awesome! Posable fingers, rubber and foam mounted to a one inch pvc arm to fit my armature! He made these based on a picture I sent him of the mask I'm using and they match perfectly! Outstanding!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Nice score Saki Girl, how much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> He looks awesome Rania, saw it at Party City a couple of days ago, it was massive!!


I paid 60 for the raper, 10 for the garland and 40 for the 9 deco crows


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked these up today all metal and 5.00 for all


----------



## mariposa0283

i got a spookytown wolf manor for 17 dollars from my local ace hardware. looked like last years leftover halloween decorations and they were trying to clear everything out to get rid of halloween completely. couldnt pass that deal up because regular price is 50 dollars.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> Picked these up today all metal and 5.00 for all


those are cool Saki Girl great find adn awesome price as well


----------



## ALKONOST

Great price on those! I love those tin signs and usually have to pay a bit more for them. I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

@ Garthgoyle: That Headless Horseman pic is sweeeeet!!!!! I so want one of those!  Nice score all the way around though  




snigglez said:


> Hallorenescene here are a few pics of Alohanani's Enclosure.... it took her an hour to start exploring she went from her holding dog pen to her enclosure to her cave then came out and started looking around...



Nice decor! Love the biosphere styled enclosures to, they are so much more relaxed in a semi natural environment. And that's a big Ball, what is she...about 7-8 ft? I had to give up my Burmese a few years ago, she'd outgrown any enclosure I could build at 16', and so the local zoo/museum took her in. I still go and visit her about once a month though. 




jdubbya said:


> I received my prop hands for my goblin figure today. They are from Creature Builders (forum member Breaker Mahoney) These things are awesome! Posable fingers, rubber and foam mounted to a one inch pvc arm to fit my armature! He made these based on a picture I sent him of the mask I'm using and they match perfectly! Outstanding!!



Wow jdubbya, those are freakin' awesome!!!!!! Breaker's a talented guy for sure!


----------



## 22606

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> @ Garthgoyle: That Headless Horseman pic is sweeeeet!!!!! I so want one of those!  Nice score all the way around though


Muchas gracias, RHC


The new additions to the enclosure work wonderfully, snigglez.

Those hands will go _perfectly_ with the mask, jdubbya. 

Saki.Girl, nice score on all of the signs.


----------



## RCIAG

I'm going to a Mexican restaurant tonite that's near a Walgreens & I'm TOTALLY making my husband stop there so I can check out the skellys!


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> I'm going to a Mexican restaurant tonite that's near a Walgreens & I'm TOTALLY making my husband stop there so I can check out the skellys!


First thought that came to mind: An undead mariachi band


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Garthgoyle said:


> First thought that came to mind: An undead mariachi band



ROFL!!!! Don't say that near Sadler Vampire though


----------



## HalloScream

I saw the 5' skeletons at Target today. They only had 2 on the shelf. I caved in and got one. I'm keeping him in the box til I'm ready to decorate outside.


----------



## sookie

At Garden Ridge I bought a ghost stake for the ground which is cute and a swaying ghost that I love love love! Its very cool all sheer and sways in the wind, lights up with white lights. I am going to put it in the backyard near my office window so I can see it all month


----------



## snigglez

HalloScream said:


> I saw the 5' skeletons at Target today. They only had 2 on the shelf. I caved in and got one. I'm keeping him in the box til I'm ready to decorate outside.
> 
> View attachment 129506


Is that the one that can stand on its own and stay in pose?


----------



## hallorenescene

mandy, those really are cool chair covers. i wonder if you couldn't cut a piece of foam to fit those over and make a tombstone
stargon, oh my goodness, i think there was a skelly brawl in that pub and we know who got the worst of it. too funny
sweet, that's a lot of fun stuff
spooky, you should post those pics.
osenator, i want one of those. $20.00? i saw them and they were a lot more than that. i love them...hey, i can be charming...maybe it's a male thing
garth, that headless horseman picture is amazing. and the pub sign is very detailed and vibrant. and i really like those masks. they make me think of when we studied about the black plague in school. cool puppet too.
maripos, you got all that nice stuff....WOW! your poor puppy looks like my dog and cat did the year we got them sweaters for xmas. poor puppy. he's a cutie though. also a good deal on the spookytown manor
saki, that is an awesome reaper. oh, i love it. and i always can use garland. i don't have any black. i likey. and those signs are an awesome deal.
rania, i agree, he is menancing awesome
sniggs, it looks very pretty. your cage is very nice. i'm not into snakes, but i think it's cool you decorate his cage. and that you take such loving care of your pet.
jdub, those grusome hands match trhat gruesome mask perfectly. i can't wait to see that guy done.
halloscream, nice skelly. oh, and i like your screen name


----------



## IshWitch

Deadna said:


> Got all this for a buck! Thought the monkey was creepy as heck and then did a little research and found out he is from Howdy Doody


I would love to buy that monkey from you! My dad won me one just like that at the fair when I was 4 years old. After awhile he lost his hand that had the banana but my mom was always going "to sew it back on" except that I never saw the hand and I think she'd lost it. LOL So I remember having it with its arm ending in a rubberband to keep the stuffing from falling out! 
I dug it out a little while after we got married but then it got destroyed in a flood, I was heartbroken, we lost almost all my toys and a ton of photo albums.


----------



## Deadna

IshWitch said:


> I would love to buy that monkey from you! My dad won me one just like that at the fair when I was 4 years old. After awhile he lost his hand that had the banana but my mom was always going "to sew it back on" except that I never saw the hand and I think she'd lost it. LOL So I remember having it with its arm ending in a rubberband to keep the stuffing from falling out!
> I dug it out a little while after we got married but then it got destroyed in a flood, I was heartbroken, we lost almost all my toys and a ton of photo albums.


Oh I am so sorry about your monkey but I can't say I am ready to give him up yet 
I am waiting to see my older siblings at xmas and show it off(and to see them fight over it)...LOL!


----------



## IshWitch

That will be fun! That monkey could have a little Santa hat on, so cute!


----------



## bkgaz

These are super nice, lifesize, poseable skeletons I scored from Costco. Bought six of them @ 37.99 ea.


----------



## snigglez

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Nice decor! Love the biosphere styled enclosures to, they are so much more relaxed in a semi natural environment. And that's a big Ball, what is she...about 7-8 ft? I had to give up my Burmese a few years ago, she'd outgrown any enclosure I could build at 16', and so the local zoo/museum took her in. I still go and visit her about once a month though.


Thank you... I try to make it look natural as possible I want to buy a fountain to put inside enough for her to soak in and to actually run but I just haven't found the right one yet. She actually isn't a Ball Python she is a Tiger Retic Python.. she is 10' long last time I measured her. I still have a few ideas on different enclosures when she grows out of this one. I will try to keep her for as long as I can handle her but I know sometime in the future I wont be able too. I found someone who will take her in at the last Reptile Expo we went to got his card for when that day will come. He was one of the vendors there. WoW 16' that's pretty impressive I bet she was beautiful. Post a pic of her if you have any... Its good you gave her to a zoo they will take good care of her and that you still visit that is awesome...


----------



## snigglez

Garthgoyle said:


> The new additions to the enclosure work wonderfully, snigglez.


Thank you GarthGoyle, I still want to put up some more stuff just haven't had a chance to get back to the .99 cent store. I think I will be keeping and adding more of the little skeletons to her enclosure up on top to stay, only cause it so reminds me of Indiana Jones.


----------



## RCIAG

Hit up Walgreens last nite & got 2 skellys! I wanted to get more stuff but it was late & I had to get home to get to bed & promised my husband that I wouldn't dawdle. I left 'em one on the shelf in case someone else wanted one. I may have to go back & check it out again when I'm not with my husband.

They STILL don't have them on their website!!!


----------



## jdubbya

Finally, my Swamp Witch mask and hands arrived from Death Studios! Now I can finish the third witch of the coven and call my projects done!!


----------



## 1_ucky13

Got the rest of the pvc peices I needed to make my old man zombie and my construction guy zombie, guess I better get to work lol


----------



## Paint It Black

jdubbya said:


> Finally, my Swamp Witch mask and hands arrived from Death Studios! Now I can finish the third witch of the coven and call my projects done!!


that is going to make an awesome swamp witch. I can't wait to see her!!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that headless horseman picture is amazing. and the pub sign is very detailed and vibrant. and i really like those masks. they make me think of when we studied about the black plague in school. cool puppet too.


Merci, hallo. I was pleased, but also surprised, to find the Headless Horseman portait at Meijer. I'm liking this pub sign more than the "Bloody Mary's Tavern" version from Big Lots, so I will likely wind up selling that. I thought the same of the beaked mask, that it was very similar to the look of a plague doctor. If anyone asks why my baby is silent as the grave, a quick peek should make the answer readily apparent


HallowScream and bkgaz, great skellies. 

The witch is amazing, jdubbya. Her resemblance to Meg Mucklebones, from _Legend_, is uncanny


----------



## The Crow 1994

Looks great, jdubbya!! I keep telling myself that I'm going to order a mask from Death Studios, but I always run out of time. Maybe next year. Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## Hallowdean

I went into a local thrift store and saw grabbed a prop animated chainsaw. After gettting it home and searching for it, it turns out to be this gemmy chainsaw. 

http://www.amazon.com/BUYSEASONS-Gemmy-Costumes-Animated-Chainsaw/dp/B005LLM380









I nabbed it for $2.99

A funny story goes along with it:

I wanted to make sure it worked of course, so I pressed the button and it was much louder than I thought it would be. The older lady at the counter shot daggers at me. When I went up to check out, she actually sneered at me and said "Do you have someone to play with, with that thing?" At which point I pressed the button again and feigned not being able to turn it off. She was so p*ssed; but truth be told, so was I. I get tired of getting the third degree from retail stores when buying Halloween items. 

Anyway, it was worth it and I'm enjoying seeing everyone's finds.


----------



## 22606

Awesome score, Hallowdean. For the record, yes, people are generally @ssholes


----------



## snigglez

jdubbya said:


> Finally, my Swamp Witch mask and hands arrived from Death Studios! Now I can finish the third witch of the coven and call my projects done!!



LOVE THIS jdubbya The hands remind me of the Wicked Witch in The Wizard of Oz..... Also love her eyes Can't wait to see the finished product G'Luck


----------



## jdubbya

Paint It Black said:


> that is going to make an awesome swamp witch. I can't wait to see her!!


I'm excited to begin working on her. She'll be stirring a large steaming cauldron.



The Crow 1994 said:


> Looks great, jdubbya!! I keep telling myself that I'm going to order a mask from Death Studios, but I always run out of time. Maybe next year. Can't wait to see the finished project!


Go ahead and pull the trigger! You won't regret it! They have awesome masks.



snigglez said:


> LOVE THIS jdubbya The hands remind me of the Wicked Witch in The Wizard of Oz..... Also love her eyes Can't wait to see the finished product G'Luck


Thanks! I think she'll look pretty spooky when she's done!


----------



## HalloScream

I decided to play with my Target skeleton some. Here he is with Medusa...


----------



## lizzyborden

Didn't find it today, but last weekend the Dollar Tree in the town I work in had Sylvania CFL 13W blacklight bulbs. Of course my local DT doesn't have them, so I'll have to get a few more when I go back to work. I checked at Wal-Mart today and they sell them at around $6 each.

Lizzy


----------



## myerman82

Pick this up at Goodwill today. Brand new and only 6 dollars. Looks great displayed with the clock I got two weeks ago.


----------



## moonbaby345

Yesterday I got the Medusa from Walgreens.My store only had 2,now they only have one left.I got that haunted urn from Target but sadly they didn't have those phonesI also got some stuff from DT.I also got those white chocolate candy corn M&M's.


----------



## lisa48317

Duplicate Post - sorry!


----------



## lisa48317

Deadna said:


> Got all this for a buck! Thought the monkey was creepy as heck and then did a little research and found out he is from Howdy Doody


*I had this guy when I was a kid! I recently found an old photo of me holding his banana in my mouth - which sounds dirty but I was about 3!!!

OMG - does that make it (and me)....vintage?????*


----------



## hallorenescene

bk, whatcha going to do with the six?
jd, this will be another cool witch. love the face and hands.
hallowdean, nice score on the saw. probably wouldn't have gone over well if you gave her a look and said...i do now.
halloscream, i think you have a snaketologist on your hands. 
wow meter, i like your setting. they do go well together
i think i will take the fifth on that note lisa, since i had one when i was little too


----------



## 22606

myerman82 said:


> Pick this up at Goodwill today. Brand new and only 6 dollars. Looks great displayed with the clock I got two weeks ago.


You lucky SOB... I never had the money for the bat sconce set when it was being sold at Spencer Gifts in the early 2000's. Great score, myerman82.


----------



## 22606

I just ordered the Dearly Departed Couple prop from Grandin Road; one of the specials for today, at $24.50, I couldn't pass the skeletons up...


----------



## Paint It Black

That was a great deal on the departed couple, Garth. Looks like a big prop for the money.


----------



## witchymom

I BOUGHT A PUMPKIN! Whooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nice, Garth. Hadn't seen the close-up photo before. They look very nicely-detailed.


----------



## Matt1

Garthgoyle said:


> I just ordered the Dearly Departed Couple prop from Grandin Road; one of the specials for today, at $24.50, I couldn't pass the skeletons up...
> 
> View attachment 130160


Awesome Garth! I have a silly question for ya! How do you know what's on sale on their website? I've been searching there and don't see anything at 50% off....


----------



## witchymom

I'd like to know too please.....


----------



## witchymom

http://www.grandinroad.com/eerie-evening-event-3/?fromPagination=1&sortBy=&pageSize=12&currentPage=0

thats the link and use code EERIEST


----------



## 22606

Thanks for the compliments, and thank you to witchymom for posting the link to answer Matt's question in the meantime


----------



## moony_1

Well earlier this week my oriental trading order came! (took a while because it first had to get shippe to our "forwarding" Addie in the states then come here. Well I LOVE the Pirate rubber dUcks so I'll be ordering more for the TOTs! (we bought just one bag to see quality) I also got some skeleton rings, pirate stickers, a mix of sea creatures to put in a fishing net we have, and bought six torches that were 2.95 ech. The reviews were horrible, (I hadn't thought to read them until after ordering so I was worried they'd be crap) BUT they are awesome! All of them work great! Yay! Will definitely be ordering from oriental trading again!


----------



## 22606

That's good, moony_1. Check the spelling of one of the words in the third sentence, though... I don't think that Oriental Trading are selling those _yet_, unless they are becoming more of a 'specialty' store in an attempt to give Spencer Gifts a run for their money


----------



## moony_1

oh my goodness hahahahaha thanks for the heads up :/ gonna go edit that out! DUCKS we are giving the TOTs DUCKs! *redface*


----------



## moony_1

Wow. I feel like a tool haha I'm on my phone so I typically just type and send, I usually catch my typos/autocorrects but that one apparently slipped through the cracks! (no pun intended and I feel like I'm digging my grave deeper lol) 

We also bought some random little little decor things, and I didn't buy it but my mom bought it for me: some tombstone and jolly roger chair covers, and the cutest set of jack I lantern cookie cutters! 

Garth...the bride and groom are today's deal? I'll have to go buy that! They are lovely!


----------



## LurkerNDdark

witchymom said:


> http://www.grandinroad.com/eerie-evening-event-3/?fromPagination=1&sortBy=&pageSize=12¤tPage=0
> 
> thats the link and use code EERIEST


Dang it, I'm not supposed to be ordering any more props!

I am now the owner of two light up weeping willows (the short ones): http://www.grandinroad.com/spooky-halloween-willow-tree/eerie-evening-event-3/22445


----------



## moony_1

Haha I was just checking those out! Hubs won't be happy tonight when he comes home to me saying I want to order some fake trees, a bride and groom a witch platter and a standing witch! But come on...50% is a great deal!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Used my 25% off CVS coupon to pick up the 5ft Cocoon Man. He's just a styrofoam headed guy (with feet) but does have a battery compartment and his LED eyes blink red. Good to know that my Jumping Spider now has some food wrapped up and awaiting him! I did consider using one of my Wallys or even a blucky to wrap up in a cocoon but the CVS guy was pretty inexpensive and packed up nicely in a box so figured the skeletons could be put to better use.

Think this pretty much completes the store-bought prop items on my list for this year. Glad all the shopping is behind me. Some years I've enjoyed the search but for whatever reason not so much this year. With just over one month left to go it's time to concentrate on how I'll plan out our courtyard and porch and turn it into a mad lab. Still have candy to pick up, but have the zip lock bags it will go in. It's our way of keeping track of how many kids go through by how many bags we give out that night.


----------



## moony_1

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Used my 25% off CVS coupon to pick up the 5ft Cocoon Man. He's just a styrofoam headed guy (with feet) but does have a battery compartment and his LED eyes blink red. Good to know that my Jumping Spider now has some food wrapped up and awaiting him!
> 
> Think this pretty much completes the store-bought prop items on my list for this year. Glad all the shopping is behind me. Some years I've enjoyed the search but for whatever reason not so much this year. With just over one month left to go it's time to concentrate on how I'll plan out our courtyard and porch and turn it into a mad lab. Still have candy to pick up, but have the zip lock bags it will go in. It's our way of keeping track of how many kids go through by how many bags we gave out.


Nice deal! Yeah I haven't enjoyed a lot of my Halloween prep this year because of not knowing if we'll have our yard back again or not  
We do bags too! Sooo much easier to do head counts that way!


----------



## mandythered

Hallowdean said:


> I went into a local thrift store and saw grabbed a prop animated chainsaw. After gettting it home and searching for it, it turns out to be this gemmy chainsaw.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BUYSEASONS-Gemmy-Costumes-Animated-Chainsaw/dp/B005LLM380
> 
> View attachment 129850
> 
> 
> I nabbed it for $2.99
> 
> A funny story goes along with it:
> 
> I wanted to make sure it worked of course, so I pressed the button and it was much louder than I thought it would be. The older lady at the counter shot daggers at me. When I went up to check out, she actually sneered at me and said "Do you have someone to play with, with that thing?" At which point I pressed the button again and feigned not being able to turn it off. She was so p*ssed; but truth be told, so was I. I get tired of getting the third degree from retail stores when buying Halloween items.
> 
> Anyway, it was worth it and I'm enjoying seeing everyone's finds.


What an old hag. lol. You should see their faces when we buy stuff to make squibs (and other stuff) for horror movies we do fx for, duck tape, lubeless condoms, bottles of caro syrup, duck tape, machete or shovels, lol, rope, crowbars, a giant flavor injector syringe. We've had this list a few times hehe. But I don't understand with halloween stuff. Obviously it's for fun and not murdering people...usually... lol


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I bought the bride and groom last year. I like them, but they are not lifesize. Their eyes blink different colors, each eye a different color. The lights are more disco than halloween. I like the look though, but I don't turn on the eyes.


----------



## 22606

moony_1 said:


> Garth...the bride and groom are today's deal? I'll have to go buy that! They are lovely!


Thanks. They have quite a bit on sale, as I'm sure that you found out, going by your later post 



Pumpkinprincess said:


> I bought the bride and groom last year. I like them, but they are not lifesize. Their eyes blink different colors, each eye a different color. The lights are more disco than halloween. I like the look though, but I don't turn on the eyes.


Well, the lighting part doesn't sound so great I will likely not have their eyes going, apparently. Thank you for the information, Pumpkinprincess.


----------



## snigglez

Garthgoyle said:


> That's good, moony_1. Check the spelling of one of the words in the third sentence, though... I don't think that Oriental Trading are selling those _yet_, unless they are becoming more of a 'specialty' store in an attempt to give Spencer Gifts a run for their money


Thanks for the Laugh Garthgoyle that was a good one......


----------



## 22606

Not a prob, snigglez And thanks.


----------



## lilangel_66071

i bought me a rosemary zombie girl at spirt, i had to have her to go in my cemetary scene 

i just love her


----------



## lilangel_66071

i tryed to purchas them all day and the dang server kept messing up and wouldnt let me check out i think its a conspiracy to keep me from buying more props. i am so bummed :*(. i was gonna order the witch and the couple. i hope they have another sell


----------



## Deadna

mandythered said:


> What an old hag. lol. You should see their faces when we buy stuff to make squibs (and other stuff) for horror movies we do fx for, duck tape, lubeless condoms, bottles of caro syrup, duck tape, machete or shovels, lol, rope, crowbars, a giant flavor injector syringe. We've had this list a few times hehe. But I don't understand with halloween stuff. Obviously it's for fun and not murdering people...usually... lol


Do you mind sharing what movies you have worked on?


----------



## snigglez

*Fog Reaper*

My Fog reaper came in yesterday... its 27" long and 24" high.... here is a video of him but without the fog machine hooked up to him. I want to put some kind of red glowing eyes so they stand out more .. we will see


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i found a boney bunch jar topper! 
Oh, Oh! I found an older haunted house at a gift shop in Salem that really appears to be a boney bunch but I can't find reference to it online..gonna keep lookin,tho.

Got some really nifty things in Salem---one of my favorite places to hang out.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, that is a nice prop and a great price. i went to your grandin road site, and i don't see any sales. where do you type in EERIEST? W
where do you find the deals. i want venitian victoria.
lil angel, she is very cool.
snigs, that ghoul is awesome. i bet it will be a hit spitting out fog


----------



## witchymom

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that is a nice prop and a great price. i went to your grandin road site, and i don't see any sales. where do you type in EERIEST? W
> where do you find the deals. i want venitian victoria.
> lil angel, she is very cool.


it expired at midnight - the code was something you input when you checkout, and victoria was not part of the sale

i have vicky though and love her


----------



## 22606

Great props, lilangel and snigglez.



hallorenescene said:


> garth, that is a nice prop and a great price. i went to your grandin road site, and i don't see any sales. where do you type in EERIEST? W
> where do you find the deals. i want venitian victoria.


Thank you, hallo. Sorry that I didn't get back to you sooner, but I am glad that witchymom answered in the meantime (thanks for doing so). Yes, Venetian Victoria is _very_ cool.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that is a nice prop and a great price. i went to your grandin road site, and i don't see any sales. where do you type in EERIEST? W
> where do you find the deals. i want venitian victoria


It was a three-day event on Wed, Thurs and Fri only, offering 50% discount on certain items. But the Victoria figure was not among those discounted items.

Edit: I see now that your question's already been answered.


----------



## myerman82

Awesome score today!!! I went to a Halloween yard sale and scores a ton of stuff for only $65. Skeletons, life-sized props for outside, skulls, Lemax Spooky Town pieces and more.


----------



## lilangel_66071

i tryed to get on grandin road all day yesterday and i add several things to the cart that were clearanced and it kept saying sorry server issues until midnight hmmm i think its a conispiracy  dont want me to get any more props . of course after midnight


----------



## lilangel_66071

it worked at full price


----------



## 22606

Both items are from Family Dollar. The tombstone is (surprisingly) made of sturdy plastic. The lamp had a Victorian look and was very affordable, so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## HalloScream

Does anybody know where I can find some cheap spotlights? I was looking at some mini ones at Spirit Halloween that were $17 each. I'm not paying that much for those.


----------



## Matt1

I am sure GrandinRoad will have many more sales going on soon. I'm hoping to score some more of their life size characters as well. I bought the 7 and a 1/2 ft. tall witch from them. It's huge! I'm becoming a big fan of their merchandise!


----------



## jenscats5

HalloScream said:


> Does anybody know where I can find some cheap spotlights? I was looking at some mini ones at Spirit Halloween that were $17 each. I'm not paying that much for those.


I don't know if you have a Lowe's near you, but mine is starting to put out their Christmas stuff already & they always have spotlights for about $3 (bulb is separate) but the flood bulb is usually only about $6......


----------



## Paint It Black

I found these gargoyles at a consignment store in town earlier this year, but never took a photo. Since I just got them out of the storage box to display, I am thinking I may leave them out all year round they fit so well up there on top of the china cabinet.


----------



## jenscats5

PIB - those gargoyles are awesome!! And they do look great up there....


----------



## LadyRohan

I work for CVS.... so with my discount... I got these both for under 5 bucks.


----------



## myerman82

Here is a picture of just a FEW of the things I got today for $65


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

I _accidentally_ spent $50 on fx makeup today. A cream wheel of death colors, some sealer, and some scar wax. I'm hoping to simulate a gory head wound. 

Unfortunately, I forgot that shipping makeup is expensive. Ouch.


----------



## ferguc

where did u get him? thanks


----------



## 22606

I like 'the twins' very much, PIB.

LadyRohan, interesting little signs.

Looks like a great haul from what is shown, myerman82.


----------



## dbruner

I got this cool server at Home Goods. I am going to serve cupcakes at my party. The one here seems to have sold out of most of their stuff in the past two weeks.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

*Cheap Flickering Tea Lights*

Found these flickering tea lights at Big Lots today. 10 for 6 bucks and they came with an extra battery


----------



## sookie

I got some battery tealights, a pillow from Target, Halloween Puffs tissues from Target and more 100 count lights purple and 2 boxes of orange.


----------



## 22606

Awesome server, dbruner. 

Old Man Bakke, great price for that many, plus the extra batteries are _certainly_ a bonus.

Pictures, sookie, pictures... I am sure that they are nice


----------



## vampyrespro

Scored a lot of cool stuff recently

















I love this last doll, her eyes always seem to follow you. It's a neat little optical illusion!


----------



## 22606

Nice score, vampyrespro. Is the doll in the first picture holding something, or is that a crucifixion mark?


----------



## vampyrespro

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice score, vampyrespro. Is the doll in the first picture holding something, or is that a crucifixion mark?


LOL thanks Garth! And while she may have been holding something somewhere back in time, whatever it was is gone now. And the mark that's left does eerily resemble stigmata


----------



## pumpkinking30

Found a great buy today. We went yardsaling and, while I didn't get any blow molds, I found a woman that had a huge box of unused packs of Halloween cards. She wanted to sell them 2 packs for a dollar (which wasn't bad anyway), but I decided to ask if she would sell the whole box, and ended up getting 87, 6 packs of cards (a few of them party invites, but mostly cards) for $10. What a deal!


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> I like 'the twins' very much, PIB.
> 
> LadyRohan, interesting little signs.
> 
> Looks like a great haul from what is shown, myerman82.


I thought you might, Garth. Thanks.


----------



## moonbaby345

sookie said:


> I got some battery tealights, a pillow from Target, Halloween Puffs tissues from Target and more 100 count lights purple and 2 boxes of orange.


Was it the ghost pillow?I want to get a box Halloween tissues too.How much was a box?


----------



## screamqueen2012

ghost victorian phone, can anyone tell me whos carrying this one? i cant find this old style phone on anyones site....it plays spooky messages like the scream phone...i prefer the antique style.......and what was it being sold for? is it even available this year or was it an older year prop?

also, looking for good apothcary bottles or potion bottles as a collection....i got a couple at homegoods but looking for a set....


----------



## sookie

moonbaby345 said:


> Was it the ghost pillow?I want to get a box Halloween tissues too.How much was a box?


There were 2 boxes and the pack was $2.99

Yes, it was the ghost pillow on a black background.


----------



## moonbaby345

screamqueen2012 said:


> ghost victorian phone, can anyone tell me whos carrying this one? i cant find this old style phone on anyones site....it plays spooky messages like the scream phone...i prefer the antique style.......and what was it being sold for? is it even available this year or was it an older year prop?
> 
> also, looking for good apothcary bottles or potion bottles as a collection....i got a couple at homegoods but looking for a set....


Target has it but mine didn't have it and I was there a few days ago.You might have to check different Target's.They are $15.00.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found some cornstalks at Lowe's, $4.98 per bundle, they are good sized, roughly about 8 stalks per, bought 4 for now


----------



## Rania

So you know that thread asking if we ever get jealous of other people's stuff? Well i totally WAS jealous of all the people that had Walgreen Skeletons so i went there this morning and OH EM GEEEEEEEEEEE....look what i got!
The spider web was buy one get one free and thanks to all you fine people i learned that Walgreen's has the most affordable Halloween stuff! I think i'm going to put the big skulls on scarecrows. Or maybe the Cemetery. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## 22606

Nice to know that Lowes sells cornstalks, xxScorpion64xx. Great find.

Excellent haul from Walgreens, Rania. They do have very nice items most years.


----------



## lilangel_66071

i purchase the victorian lady full price at grandin road, i was gonna wait till she was 50%off but just had to have her


----------



## dbruner

*She is fabulous.*

I got Haunting Helsa from Grandin last year at full price and never regretted. You won't either!


lilangel_66071 said:


> i purchase the victorian lady full price at grandin road, i was gonna wait till she was 50%off but just had to have her


----------



## Haunt Brewing

*Skull Snow Globe*

Found this skull snow globe at Marshalls today. It is very heavy and has black flakes when you shake it.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Rania said:


> So you know that thread asking if we ever get jealous of other people's stuff? Well i totally WAS jealous of all the people that had Walgreen Skeletons so i went there this morning and OH EM GEEEEEEEEEEE....look what i got!
> The spider web was buy one get one free and thanks to all you fine people i learned that Walgreen's has the most affordable Halloween stuff! I think i'm going to put the big skulls on scarecrows. Or maybe the Cemetery. I'm not sure yet.


dont you just LOVE those big light up skulls?? i got one when i went in and just love love love it.......they only had one or i would have snapped up another...i got two the size down....good haul.........


----------



## Guest

dbruner said:


> I got Haunting Helsa from Grandin last year at full price and never regretted. You won't either!



Yeah, good buy. Unless I am mistaken, I have never seen Victoria on sale at all. She sold out last year, and had production issues.


----------



## screamqueen2012

can anyone post the sku number off the target antique phone if you still have the tag, its the inventory number...no go so far here...

BUT...did you see the gargoyles, holy moley....i LOVED THEM..i'm trying to think of where i can put them right now.....metal skeleton salad tongs...also great....had some nice things.... 

micheals has everything 40% off...


----------



## Spinechiller

I picked this up at Spirit Halloween yesterday. I set her up today and think she will work wonderfully for my Wizard Of Oz themed Halloween party.


----------



## snigglez

lilangel_66071 said:


> i purchase the victorian lady full price at grandin road, i was gonna wait till she was 50%off but just had to have her


I almost bought her last night... I put her in the cart and started looking around more put one other thing in the cart then I clicked check out started putting in my info and I stopped myself... I just bought 3 big items all within 2 weeks so I held back.. I love this V. Lady she is so AWESOME.... maybe next year or for a Birthday or Christmas Gift... I have had people ask me what do you want for Christmas and its very hard for them to accept I would love Halloween stuff for my yard as well as for my Birthday too except for my husband  He gets it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Today is Halloween City's 30% off entire purchase Friends and Family Day -- in-store and online (see Coupons Discounts section). There was one Victorian child's costume I was considering picking up at some point to go with my Victorian baby carriage and will take a run over there to see if it's still around. I don't need it this year so if it's gone not a big deal. I have not received a call from the manager about the Ventriloquist guy coming in, and he's still listed as "not available at this time" on their website so really not much else I'm hoping to find or need. But it's a good time to pick up a large cauldron in the store or some of the other props before halloween.

I bet HC is really unhappy that the Ventriloquist isn't available too. Probably could have sold a bunch of them. i'm still hoping he's a prop that will come out if not this year in time for next year. Wish I knew what the backstory on it is and who the manufacturer is. I know they carry Tekky Toys products but it was never shown on their website. Anyone who went to one of the Haunt Cons remember seeing him?


BTW I totally understand people's love affair with GR's Victoria. She's expensive for pretty much a static prop but she so hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Rania

screamqueen2012 said:


> dont you just LOVE those big light up skulls?? i got one when i went in and just love love love it.......they only had one or i would have snapped up another...i got two the size down....good haul.........


When i find over sized items, i buy them immediately. The bigger the better! _(That's what she said)_


----------



## Rania

Spinechiller said:


> I picked this up at Spirit Halloween yesterday. I set her up today and think she will work wonderfully for my Wizard Of Oz themed Halloween party.
> 
> View attachment 130622


I saw her yesterday at Spirit. That is awesome they came out with that since you are doing a Wizard of Oz theme! I don't know how on earth i managed to walk out of there without buying anything.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, three answers to my question, thanks guys. i love that victoria. maybe someday. 
paint, nice gargoyle setup.
lady, cute signs
meyer, that is a nice pile. right up my alley.
dbrunner, those are very pretty
old man blake, i need to get some of those
vampy, nive score. whatcha going to use the dolls for
scorpion, cool you found some corn stocks
rania, you made quite a haul.
lilangel, i want want want her
haunt, nice snow globe
spine, your witch is very realistic. you are so lucky


----------



## Haunted Nana

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Found some cornstalks at Lowe's, $4.98 per bundle, they are good sized, roughly about 8 stalks per, bought 4 for now
> View attachment 130584


I am glad the farmer next to our house planted corn this year so ours will be free. He always tells us we can have as many as we want. Make me very happy


----------



## Haunted Nana

Rania said:


> So you know that thread asking if we ever get jealous of other people's stuff? Well i totally WAS jealous of all the people that had Walgreen Skeletons so i went there this morning and OH EM GEEEEEEEEEEE....look what i got!
> The spider web was buy one get one free and thanks to all you fine people i learned that Walgreen's has the most affordable Halloween stuff! I think i'm going to put the big skulls on scarecrows. Or maybe the Cemetery. I'm not sure yet.


Wow Rania you made the HAUL TODAY.LOL


----------



## Penumbra

Went by Walgreens today, and they actually had lots of skeletons! Not only did they have several, but they where overstock from last year, so they where half off for $15!!! I was tempted to buy them all, but I only needed two for my display. I also got a 6' hanging creature for $10.


----------



## osenator

I got this at walmart at 20$, it's 3 head fogger Accessory, but I'll build bodies for them. 








and here a my Zombie in a barrel, from Spirit, got him after Halloween, for 60$, and I never openned him, since right now. I love him. Also, my broom, from my secret reaper that I love too.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Penumbra said:


> Went by Walgreens today, and they actually had lots of skeletons! Not only did they have several, but they where overstock from last year, so they where half off for $15!!! I was tempted to buy them all, but I only needed two for my display. I also got a 6' hanging creature for $10.


Wait a minute, are you talking about the much sought after, life size skellys were $15.00 penumbra?


----------



## vampyrespro

hallorenescene said:


> wow, three answers to my question, thanks guys. i love that victoria. maybe someday.
> paint, nice gargoyle setup.
> lady, cute signs
> meyer, that is a nice pile. right up my alley.
> dbrunner, those are very pretty
> old man blake, i need to get some of those
> vampy, nive score. whatcha going to use the dolls for
> scorpion, cool you found some corn stocks
> rania, you made quite a haul.
> lilangel, i want want want her
> haunt, nice snow globe
> spine, your witch is very realistic. you are so lucky


Thanks hallorenescene! I'm going to put them in a haunted doll type display, so crossing my fingers that I can find some more in time! xD


----------



## Penumbra

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went by Walgreens today, and they actually had lots of skeletons! Not only did they have several, but they where overstock from last year, so they where half off for $15!!! I was tempted to buy them all, but I only needed two for my display. I also got a 6' hanging creature for $10.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, are you talking about the much sought after, life size skellys were $15.00 penumbra?
Click to expand...

Yes! They where left over from last year, so the employees put them on sale. I was actually really surprised. I wasn't even expecting to get them.


----------



## RCIAG

I got 2 of those babies last Wed. & they're still all bound up in the office.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bkgaz said:


> These are super nice, lifesize, poseable skeletons I scored from Costco. Bought six of them @ 37.99 ea.
> View attachment 129736



Hey, that looks like a Costco Pose-N-Stay. What state are you in? You should post under the Props Section that you just found them ... look for the "Look What I found At Costco!" thread. Might help some members in your area of the country get lucky as well. That's still the best price on them and I know people have more or less given up on Costcos getting any more in.


----------



## drea11

We bought the fence around the tree at Lowe's.









Drea

Oh, and all the chains at our local Michaels. LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spinechiller said:


> I picked this up at Spirit Halloween yesterday. I set her up today and think she will work wonderfully for my Wizard Of Oz themed Halloween party.
> 
> View attachment 130622



I think they did a fantastic job with her. To me really looks like the witch in the movie. Sometimes they don't but she's very nice and will be perfect for your party. I saw her in person at my local Spirit and loved her.


----------



## 22606

I like your new zombie heads, osenator. Great idea to make bodies for them.

Nice fencing, drea11.




RCIAG said:


> I got 2 of those babies last Wed. & they're still all bound up in the office.


Someone has been reading too much _Fifty Shades_, apparently


----------



## screamqueen2012

make sure your barrel zombies auto eye works well, mine wont, we had to put it on a motion detector......mine worked the first year, was a bugger last year and wouldnt set off and i had to go to a motion detector...hes good..i wont have to be racing around trying to fix him this year....check out the one in the box thats i think around 90, make a better box for it, the box is weak, i remade one better....its good too


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, nice reaper gift and that barrel prop is awesome
drea, nice fencing


----------



## im the goddess

Don't let anyone know you have the babies bound up in the office! Sorry, couldn't resist,


RCIAG said:


> I got 2 of those babies last Wed. & they're still all bound up in the office.


----------



## IowaGuy

Just bought 8(?) PVC tubes that measure 1/2inch by 5ft to use as grave stone anchors.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Forum costume review*

Mentioned yesterday that I bought a costume during Halloween City's Friends and Family sale. It was Forum's Zombie Girl costume which I thought looked kind of Victorian (reg 29.99). Took it out of the packaging this a.m. and have to tell you that it's a really nice costume. I was pleasantly surprised by the fabric quality and the construction as well. It had weight to it, nice detail and even an attached slip made of netting underneath to give it more poof below the waist. Not sure how many Forum Novelties, Inc. costumes I own but would definitely look for more of them.


----------



## MisteroftheDark

I found all these guys today. Total purchase was only $10. AC Moore was having a great sale! 
PS: cords are the bane of my existence.


----------



## kallie

Spinechiller said:


> I picked this up at Spirit Halloween yesterday. I set her up today and think she will work wonderfully for my Wizard Of Oz themed Halloween party.
> 
> View attachment 130622


That's nice!


----------



## 22606

Nice finds, MisteroftheDark.


----------



## Paint It Black

Well I went back to Dollar Tree having just realized some things I will need for crafts for next year will not be available after October. So, I loaded up on eyeballs, creepy cloth, skeleton garland, hands, fingers and feet.


----------



## hallorenescene

mister, nice finds. i love dolls, those are very cute.


----------



## MisteroftheDark

They were only 2 bucks at AC Moore, in the clearance section. Might be worth checking out. I assume they are last year's stock.


----------



## SpookyOwl

I wish I could find some of those bust statues. I can't even find gargoyles! Lol


----------



## moony_1

osenator said:


> I got this at walmart at 20$, it's 3 head fogger Accessory, but I'll build bodies for them.
> View attachment 130647
> 
> 
> and here a my Zombie in a barrel, from Spirit, got him after Halloween, for 60$, and I never openned him, since right now. I love him. Also, my broom, from my secret reaper that I love too.


Hey osenator, any idea if they are still selling those anywhere? Spirit online says sold out...and I'd love to get my hands on one for our pirate display (since I can't seem to find any wooden barrels for a half decent price)...checked eBay and nothing either. Think any spirit stores would have any left over from last Halloween?


----------



## MisteroftheDark

Indoor skull fogger/mister


----------



## Saki.Girl

lilangel_66071 said:


> i purchase the victorian lady full price at grandin road, i was gonna wait till she was 50%off but just had to have her


she is cool


----------



## screamqueen2012

i just got a couple of spheres for my witches....this one in particular i really like the labradorite and the rainbow obsidian....i got an amethyst too....


----------



## bkszabo

MisteroftheDark said:


> Indoor skull fogger/mister
> View attachment 131116


I love it! Never seen one for indoors-where did you get it?


----------



## The Red Hallows

*A hand bowl.....*


----------



## Haunted Nana

The Red Hallows said:


> *A hand bowl.....*
> View attachment 131127
> 
> 
> View attachment 131128


WOW that is one unique bowl. I love it adn have never seen anythign like it EVER!! Great find RedHallows!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

My finds for the day and all for 15.00 
Skeleton , skull land yard thing I think lights up , some path lights and a big jar and my favorite skull candle holder


----------



## sumrtym

Saki.Girl said:


> My finds for the day and all for 15.00
> Skeleton , skull land yard thing I think lights up , some path lights and a big jar and my favorite skull candle holder


Where did you get the skull candle holder? I saw black ones in the SR picture thread, and I think there were several wanted to know.


----------



## sumrtym

Oh, and I think it's been FOREVER since I posted in here. I don't think I mentioned it, but I got a raised circular platter with dark blue glass and a spiderweb in black covering it a while back from HomeGoods. Need to post a picture. 

Today, got 3 of those $2.50 LED black lights that take 3 AA batteries ea found in the $1 section at the front of the Targets. Someone reported back they are the right wavelength to glow. Perfect for hiding among bottles in a Witch's kitchen or in other small areas where you don't want a bigger unit and cord.


----------



## Rania

That hand bowl is amazing!

Today i got this beautiful cross from Walmart for $4. I'm going to put it on The Altar of Sacrifice.









And these cute little votives:


----------



## Saki.Girl

sumrtym said:


> Where did you get the skull candle holder? I saw black ones in the SR picture thread, and I think there were several wanted to know.


i got it at salvation army wish they would have had more then one would have bought them


----------



## 22606

Lots o' skulls... Liking them all, and the hand bowl is truly unique.


----------



## hallorenescene

mister, nice head fogger
red, i've never seen a hand bowl like that either. very cool
saki, nice finds for $15.00
rania, that's a very pretty cross


----------



## lisa48317

The Red Hallows said:


> *A hand bowl.....*
> 
> View attachment 131128



*OMG - that is awesome!!! Where did you find that????*


----------



## im the goddess

Very nice cross and spheres


----------



## splunge999

Went pumpkin picking got a bunch of big pumpkins, some big bales of hay and some cornstalks...I'm so psyched!!!


----------



## scaremenow

I saw the Zombie Swing Girl yesterday at Spirit.....LOVE her! I have not purchased her....yet. Still contemplating. Where are you putting her?


----------



## MisteroftheDark

Not so much Halloween as 'horror', but I picked up some posters! I will have to rearrange them once the season is over.


----------



## MisteroftheDark

I found it on Ebay. It's mass produced by a lot of over seas companies so it has several names but I specifically looked up "Mister Foggy" and that's the version I found for only $6 dollars.


----------



## MisteroftheDark

bkszabo said:


> I love it! Never seen one for indoors-where did you get it?


I found it on Ebay. It's mass produced by a lot of over seas companies so it has several names but I specifically looked up "Mister Foggy" and that's the version I found for only $6 dollars.


----------



## The Red Hallows

lisa48317 said:


> *OMG - that is awesome!!! Where did you find that????*


A thrift store find. I do love it.


Yesterday, I found a big fog machine for $5.00. It works and even came with fog juice.


----------



## 22606

Misterofthedark, great posters.

Anyone thinking of ordering the 'Dearly Departed Couple' prop from Grandin Road, DON'T (I can't stress it strongly enough). Mine came with the bride's head off, thanks to a thin metal piece that was supposed to hold it being snapped, plus they are simply cheap plastic and look nowhere near as nice as shown. Now, the fun of returning items begins anew


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got more crazy today


----------



## Muffy

I am collecting items right now for the gypsy tent. Bolts of material to drape. Found a suede comforter that has unique patchwork on it for $10.00. Also a couple of valances with tassles on them...perfect. Thank God for the consignment shops & the Goodwill. Thats how I built a lot of my scenes. Oh yes I forgot to metion the Flea Markets.......thats where I got that antique organ. Superb!!


----------



## bkszabo

Saki.Girl said:


> Got more crazy today


Is that glow foam like great stuff, or more like the stuff you make snowflakes on the windows with? And of course, where did you get it?


----------



## bkszabo

MisteroftheDark said:


> I found it on Ebay. It's mass produced by a lot of over seas companies so it has several names but I specifically looked up "Mister Foggy" and that's the version I found for only $6 dollars.


Sweet, thanks! Might I add, a great price too!


----------



## toysaplenty

Saki.Girl said:


> Got more crazy today


Saki Girl, where did you find your stuff? I am interested in the green zombie head, the glow in the dark foam and the talking shrunken head...


----------



## Saki.Girl

bkszabo said:


> Is that glow foam like great stuff, or more like the stuff you make snowflakes on the windows with? And of course, where did you get it?


not sure says its foam i will have to try it out never used it before picked it up at salvation army


----------



## Saki.Girl

toysaplenty said:


> Saki Girl, where did you find your stuff? I am interested in the green zombie head, the glow in the dark foam and the talking shrunken head...


i picked it all up at a local salvation army today they had a bunch of new never used stuff in not sure where they got it from.


----------



## HauntedDiva

From the local craft/antique store.


----------



## ShannoninPa

I love all these unique finds!! I picked up a posable skelly from Target.


----------



## 22606

Awesome finds, Saki.Girl.

HauntedDiva, I thought for a second that you were going to say, "From the local church..."


----------



## hallorenescene

oh garth, sorry to hear that. if they offer you another, will you take it, or do you want your money back?
saki, you got some cool props. i've got that shrunken head. i really like it
diva, very nice book
i bought these. the ghost pumpkin is from fleet farm. and the cat pumpkin is from a guy who listed it on craigslist


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> oh garth, sorry to hear that. if they offer you another, will you take it, or do you want your money back?
> saki, you got some cool props. i've got that shrunken head. i really like it
> diva, very nice book
> i bought these. the ghost pumpkin is from fleet farm. and the cat pumpkin is from a guy who listed it on craigslist


YEAH....you got your cat/pumpkin mold! Now for that 2 sided candle...I know it's gonna happen soon


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD

Well I finally decided to bite the bullet, and make a day trip south of the border to check out all the great selection (retailers) that Haunters in the US have at their disposal. The assortment of merch available here in Canada this season is abismal. I have already done most of my "large" purchases via online shopping this year so just looking for odds n ends to finish up a few projects (and scoping out ideas for next year). While at Menards, I managed to pick up all of our rope lighting for our Haunt (incl our UFO's), all of our flood light bulbs, a remote controlled dual outlet receiver (from the xmas lighting section), all of our Halloween candy, the rubber cement for my home-made web spinner, window posters (can never have too many). Really didnt buy much at Target except for a few more Halloween goodies, and some Halloween themed baking and decorating supplies, but they had an awesome selection of merchandise in stock. My first time to a Hobby Lobby didnt disappoint either!! I got the best deals of the day here. I picked up all of the letters I needed for our Cemetery archway for 30 to 50% off, some paper mache crosses (from the xmas ornament section) for 40% off. I was so glad I set a budget and left the credit cards at home. I could have easily spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars today. I will definitely make another trip there next year, as I saw so many things I can use in next years Haunt as well.


----------



## LadyRohan

drea11 said:


> We bought the fence around the tree at Lowe's.


@ drea11: How much were the fences?


Here is another cvs item I picked up yesterday. It plugs in and lights up with an orange bulb.


----------



## Guest

LadyRohan said:


> @ drea11: How much were the fences?
> 
> 
> Here is another cvs item I picked up yesterday. It plugs in and lights up with an orange bulb.




OMG love love love!


----------



## hallorenescene

cute pumpkin lady


----------



## LadyRohan

One more for today. I just ordered these. Had to have them. Witch Sisters figurines.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

LadyRohan said:


> @ drea11: How much were the fences?
> 
> 
> Here is another cvs item I picked up yesterday. It plugs in and lights up with an orange bulb.


Very nice. Had just commented on this one in your album.


----------



## RCIAG

LadyRohan said:


> Here is another cvs item I picked up yesterday. It plugs in and lights up with an orange bulb.



I got a couple of those last year & love the way they look!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was looking for info on Saki.Girl's purchase of Goblin Guide's Ghoul Drool GID foam spray, it's made by Kama, Inc. BTW, and came across this website for ToyDirectory, a monthly magazine for the toy, hobby and game and gift industry. The link here talks specifically about New and Notable Toys for Halloween and thought it might be of interest.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> oh garth, sorry to hear that. if they offer you another, will you take it, or do you want your money back?
> 
> i bought these. the ghost pumpkin is from fleet farm. and the cat pumpkin is from a guy who listed it on craigslist


Thanks, hallo. I'm just going the route of getting the money back.

Both are nice blowmolds, but I'm more curious about the small, dragon-looking face in the front


Great purchases, LadyRohan.


----------



## jennyjenn39

Hello all! I am new to the forum but not new to the love of Halloween! I am hosting a Halloween bash on the 20th and have started my shopping for decor and props at my local antique and thrift shops. Here's what i found yesterday...







Creepy little porcelain doll.







Doll heads that i will be putting in jars.







Old wooden candle holders.







Creepy old jewelry boxes and crows.







Old wooden clock.







Frames and Vintage photos.







Screaming rubber skull.



Heading out for round 2 this evening to see what other little treasures i will find!


----------



## SpookyOwl

Wow! Jenny! Those are some great finds! Interested to see what you find tonight.

I went to Hobby Lobby to blow some time at lunch. Their boxes are on sale so i got one to start making a vampire kill kit. their bottles are on sale too so I go one for holy water and 2 smaller ones for vamp hair and nails. Found some clay on the clearance rack to shape the nals and some red old looking fabric scraps to line the box.


----------



## SpookyOwl

I almost bought one of those! I love them.

Ah it didn't quote like I thought. Was in reference to the white jack o lantern.


----------



## jennyjenn39

SpookyOwl said:


> Wow! Jenny! Those are some great finds! Interested to see what you find tonight.
> 
> Thank you spooky owl! I can't wait either , ill be sure to post what I find.


----------



## HalloScream

I saw this guy tonight at Kroger.. Count M&M lol








They also had the posable skeleton for $70


----------



## dbruner

All I got today was the halloween tissues at Target I found out about here. I am already way over budget and I still need a scarecrow and some pumpkins. A week or so I saw a vampire skull somewhere and I want to go back and get it but I can't remember where it was! Anyone see it? It was a large skull with good sized fangs. Help!


----------



## LadyRohan

Good finds Jenny and welcome!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

*My most recent finds*

I got a lifesized skeleton at walmart for 40 bucks, 2 severed heads a witch sign at rite aid, and two skulls with led eyes from family dollar.


----------



## jennyjenn39

LadyRohan said:


> Good finds Jenny and welcome!


Thank you thank you!


----------



## hallorenescene

lady, cute sister witches.
garth, it's a foam gargoyle i got at a garage sale that lights up. it's really cute. they wanted $2.00, but took $1.00. i could tell by the way they acted they thought it was lame. it's really cute. i can't find my camera, or i would take a picture. 
jenny, although i don't find the dolls creepy, i am curious to see how your dolls turn out looking in the jars. please post pics
halloscream, i kinda like those props in front too.


----------



## 22606

Nice haul, jennyjenn39.

Sounds like you did good, Spooky_Girl1980




hallorenescene said:


> garth, it's a foam gargoyle i got at a garage sale that lights up. it's really cute. they wanted $2.00, but took $1.00. i could tell by the way they acted they thought it was lame. it's really cute. i can't find my camera, or i would take a picture.


I sometimes joke around with, "I give you dollar...", regardless of the actual price, but it's great that you actually were able to buy it for that amount. Even that small, the gargoyle looks nice to me.


----------



## LadyRohan

What's Halloween without a trip to the Dollar Tree for some cheap finds? I try to do this right before October because supplies empty out fast there.

Creepy Cloth & Webs









Felt Cutouts









Skull Candy Dish









Small Hanging Skullies









My Favorite.. Wood Signs


----------



## 22606

Nice, LadyRohan. I also own the 'Crossbones Inn' sign, so that right there proves that you have excellent taste


----------



## jennyjenn39

hallorenescene said:


> lady, cute sister witches.
> garth, it's a foam gargoyle i got at a garage sale that lights up. it's really cute. they wanted $2.00, but took $1.00. i could tell by the way they acted they thought it was lame. it's really cute. i can't find my camera, or i would take a picture.
> jenny, although i don't find the dolls creepy, i am curious to see how your dolls turn out looking in the jars. please post pics
> halloscream, i kinda like those props in front too.


Ill be sure to post photos. I plan on filling the jars with water and adding a bit of green food coloring to give a murkey water effect


----------



## jennyjenn39

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice haul, jennyjenn39.
> 
> thanks!


----------



## LadyRohan

Thanx Garthgoyle.. I was surprised that they were actually a decent size and you can't beat a buck!

I want to hang the felt cutouts to the inside of my daughters bedroom window. Anyone know what I could use to temporarily stick the felt to glass?


----------



## greaseballs80

Found this Yankee Candle tea light holder today for $2.00 at the goodwill anyone have info on it. I can't seem to find any info on it.


----------



## LadyRohan

Nice find greaseballs... I need to check my GoodWill


----------



## SpookyOwl

greaseballs80 said:


> Found this Yankee Candle tea light holder today for $2.00 at the goodwill anyone have info on it. I can't seem to find any info on it.


love this!!! Have no info tho.


----------



## The Red Hallows

From 1982, so stinkin' old and in package, I couldn't resist.


----------



## 22606

Unique lamp, greaseballs80.

The Red Hallows, amusing stickers.


----------



## CassandraSerenity

Picked up a double 48" blacklight and two extra bulbs at a garage sale for $12!! Super excited.


----------



## 22606

Quite a buy, CassandraSerenity. Nice find.


----------



## Penumbra

Got several floodlight sockets from Walmart today for about $5.00 each. Now I have more lighting for my graveyard.


----------



## myerman82

greaseballs80 said:


> Found this Yankee Candle tea light holder today for $2.00 at the goodwill anyone have info on it. I can't seem to find any info on it.


Looking at the pumpkin on the lamp it looks like it could possibly be from the Yankee Candle After Life collection. It's not from the last 4 years though and I believe that is when the After Life collection started. I have never seen that and it looks like quit a rare find. 
Yankee Candle has used that pumpkin face for many years now so it's hard to say what year it is from. If I had to guess it was released before the Boney Bunches with came out in 2008. I pretty much remember everything they released for Halloween since then. Great find.


----------



## SpookyOwl

Not a Halloween item, but I am putting old books out in my living area for an old look and I couldn't pass this up today. It was $8. I love the font and pattern. It's new home is on my coffee table. It might stay there after Halloween.  printed in 1926


----------



## osenator

Here a quick vid of all 2012 props. It's my smallest additions in recent years, but having my collection so big, I was really careful this year. Most I got amazing prices for them this year. I still need to finish Pyramid Head, of course, as he still in peices. I did a vid, but my computer erased it before I could post it, and of course, I put everything away.


----------



## SpookyOwl

Oscenator, you have some scary stuff! Wow!


----------



## hallorenescene

lots of cool finds everyone. i love looking at everyones finds


----------



## Predator35

I just happen to walk into Wallgreens to see what they had for Halloween stuff, and low and behold I saw 5 foot skeletons for $30 bucks each.So I picked up 4 of them,what a great buy.The sad part is Spirit Halloween sells the same skeleton for $50 bucks.


----------



## IowaGuy

Bought 2 stones, 4 window pictures and a min stone from Spirit today. Makes a total of 6 stones...Woo!


----------



## NOWHINING

Spookyone got me this, so I OWE her bigtime!!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found this today at flea market, could not leave behind for $10.00


----------



## Halloween_Fan

Ha, these are awesome. Love the animatronic decorations - they're so hard to find in the UK though.


----------



## 22606

SpookyOwl said:


> View attachment 131934
> 
> 
> Not a Halloween item, but I am putting old books out in my living area for an old look and I couldn't pass this up today. It was $8.


Looking at it, I thought that maybe you had found the actual _Necronomicon_ That is an awesome book. Great score, particularly for the price.

Neat cake pan, NOWHINING.

Nice baby carriage, xxScorpion64xx.


----------



## stormygirl84

I finally got the raven feather wreath from Michael's! Our store is ALREADY starting put to Halloween stuff on major sales, or even on clearance. (It's not even October!!!) I got the wreath for half off. I also got their "Bewitching" throw pillow, 40% off.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

I picked up one of the Walgreens skulls. I just have walked past so many times...it called to me.  I also raided Family Dollar for more creepy cloth, or 'shroud' as they're calling it. Got maybe 4 packages.


----------



## IowaGuy

As far as fabric goes, think I'm gonna stick with buying from fabric stores in possibly 5x8 dimensions just because it can be used for that much more


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Rite Aid has the Walgreens-style skeletons for a ridiculous $60. Rite Aid tends to keep seasonal items on sale off and on, but even the usual 25% off is too much, especially since I have two Target posables (and one glow-in-the-dark in desperate need of painting  ). I started to throw away this week's sale ad when I noticed that Halloween decorations were 50% off. So, now I own a Wallie style skeleton.


----------



## Shockwave199

Head banger zombie. Love him!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LurkerNDdark said:


> Rite Aid has the Walgreens-style skeletons for a ridiculous $60. Rite Aid tends to keep seasonal items on sale off and on, but even the usual 25% off is too much, especially since I have two Target posables (and one glow-in-the-dark in desperate need of painting  ). I started to throw away this week's sale ad when I noticed that Halloween decorations were 50% off. So, now I own a Wallie style skeleton.



You may not have noticed it but check out how your RiteAid skeleton is held together and then check out and compare it to the Walgreens Wally. Big difference. "RiteAid Man" should hold up better given all the wiring and ties and such. I noticed someone else on the forum posted about the 50% off on them earlier in the week and honestly I think it's a great deal at that price.


----------



## dbruner

I got a pumpkin chimenea from a nursery today. I know what you mean about the skeleton prices, Predator35. I keep seeing Medusa heads for $39.99 that Walgreens has for $20.


----------



## hallorenescene

no whining, you do owe her big time. i want one too. i love that cake pan. i was in target, and i saw some baking pans i want. need cash though.
scorpion, that stroller looks older, and in good shape, $10.00 was a good deal
mernards have some of their blow molds marked down. but of course the one i want isn't. lol.
dbrunner, one can never have two many pumpkins. that is a nice looking one


----------



## 22606

Interesting find, dbruner.


----------



## Cal78

from Target, their 16 inch Cauldron for Six Dollars and One of their Medium Skulls for Five Dollars,I will be going back tomorrow to pick up two more, From Kmart I got 20 feet of Barbed Wire, from the Dollar Tree, two Squeaky Rats, a Face Door Knocker that I'm going to put on a Tombstone and Two, Two pack glow sticks for the Toilet paper Tube Eyes, and from Spirit Halloween, I just Ordered the Basic Body Bag.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Plan to head out to Halloween City today and pick up their 22-inch cauldron for my witch display. It's their largest one. My others are much smaller and are kind of lost with my witches. 14.99 and with Friends and Family 30% off, just under 10.50. I waited lat year to buy the giant cauldron until close to halloween and they were all sold out of that size.


----------



## Haunted Nana

wow I looked all over for that pan but now I will have to wait until next year.LOL It is a cool pan you are a lucky lady


----------



## Haunted Nana

NOWHINING said:


> Spookyone got me this, so I OWE her bigtime!!!


I Looked all over for that pan but now I will have to wait until next year. You are one Lucky Lady that is a cool pan. Post some photos when you bake your cake Please.


----------



## Haunted Nana

My sweet step daughter who is head co-ordinator for CPR in this area brought me this stuff today as is is obsolete now so I AM ONE LUCKY LADY to have a Step daughter like her. Thanks and Love Ya Debbie(even thought she is not on the forum) she loves my Halloween stuff.


----------



## 22606

Haunted Nana, you are going to have one shiver-inducing display with those faces and partials...


----------



## Haunted Nana

Garthgoyle said:


> Haunted Nana, you are going to have one shiver-inducing display with those faces and partials...


yup got lots of thinking of ideas to come up with. I know I want some on tombstones maybe one on side if my witches cupboard painted black like the cupboard but not sure what else.LOL


----------



## Ghost Host

xxScorpion64xx,

Awesome baby carriage by the way so vintage!


----------



## Ghost Host

Victorian Settee (1890's)












Craigslist: $80 dollars!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkszabo

greaseballs80 said:


> Found this Yankee Candle tea light holder today for $2.00 at the goodwill anyone have info on it. I can't seem to find any info on it.


What about the mug seen in the background? I like it, where did you get it?


----------



## Shockwave199

Ghost Host said:


> Victorian Settee (1890's)
> 
> 
> View attachment 132515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craigslist: $80 dollars!!!!!!!!


OMG! Fantastic! You hit a super deal for a beautiful piece. Enjoy!


----------



## greaseballs80

Thanks, actually picked the mug up last year at Disneyland and love it


----------



## 22606

Heck of a deal on that beauty, Ghost Host.


----------



## The Real Joker

Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts @ Target...on sale this week for $2.50


----------



## screamqueen2012

dunkin donuts has pumpkin coffee in k cups and by the lb.....


----------



## sumrtym

Well, I thought I was through for Halloween purchases this year but turns out not. One item I can't share as a duplicate may have to go to my victim if the first Fedex package is never found. 

Kohl's is usually a black hole of overpriced, not my style, very little Halloween (especially since I don't have / want a Kohl's card). However, one I went into today had some nice stuff for once. Behold:

Marked $29.99, but was $17.99 on sale (still high) but I had a $10 off $10 plus a 15% off coupon, so came home with this for about $7 and change out of pocket...








Some of the holes between bat wings are pretty big but if you lined it with some white or orange packing paper, or even aluminum foil, it should look pretty cool filled with candy. It's all metal painted black with some nice cushioned pads on the bottom and measures about 10-3/4" in diameter at the very top plus is around 6" tall.

Next, I found this at $5.99 on sale......








It's also black metal and should look great around a jar candle.

Finally, came home with this priced at $9.99 on sale....








A prop up photo frame for a 4" x 6" photo. I already took the store image out and it's just awaiting a proper Halloween one to be inserted.

*EDITED TO REFLECT THE NON-SALE PRICE OF THE BAT BOWL AS $29.99 vs MY STATED $24.99*


----------



## Haunted Nana

sumrtym said:


> Well, I thought I was through for Halloween purchases this year but turns out not. One item I can't share as a duplicate may have to go to my victim if the first Fedex package is never found.
> 
> Kohl's is usually a black hole of overpriced, not my style, very little Halloween (especially since I don't have / want a Kohl's card). However, one I went into today had some nice stuff for once. Behold:
> 
> Marked $24.99, but was $17.99 on sale (still high) but I had a $10 off $10 plus a 15% off coupon, so came home with this for about $7 and change out of pocket...
> View attachment 132555
> 
> 
> Some of the holes between bat wings are pretty big but if you lined it with some white or orange packing paper, or even aluminum foil, it should look pretty cool filled with candy. It's all metal painted black with some nice cushioned pads on the bottom and measures about 10-3/4" in diameter at the very top plus is around 6" tall.
> 
> Next, I found this at $5.99 on sale......
> View attachment 132557
> 
> 
> It's also black metal and should look great around a jar candle.
> 
> Finally, came home with this priced at $9.99 on sale....
> View attachment 132559
> 
> 
> A prop up photo frame for a 4" x 6" photo. I already took the store image out and it's just awaiting a proper Halloween one to be inserted.


You did find some great buys there. I hven't been to Kohls for a while myself.


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD

Never one to pass up a great opportunity, I jumped at the chance to pick up this little gem today with next year's Haunt in mind (Carnival theme). Someone on our local community FB swap and shop group had this advertised for FREE!!


----------



## sumrtym

CORRECTION....

Well, I already had to correct the bat bowl pricing above, I just looked at it on Kohl's website and they listed it as a bat tealight holder. Color me dumb (although I might still use it for a bowl) but I went and stuck a tealight in it and got some very cool bat shapes thrown around the room. Depends on the brightness of the light you set inside it, ambient light, location, and size shape of room of course.

That just upped the coolness factor by like 10....

I bet if you had a really bright green light that might look pretty tight (green light splashed on walls with bat shadows....)


----------



## IowaGuy

Guess what I got today...*drum roll*....Liquid Nails for my gravestones! Haha!

A question to all you analysts out there: I got the tube that specifically said "foam" on the outside. So WHY, right next to it, was there a tube twice the size for $1.25 cheaper and it worked on all the same things but Didn't mention foam?


----------



## hallorenescene

haunted nana, you are lucky to have a step daughter so sweet.
ghost host, that is a beautiful settee. wow, what a find
the real joker and screamqueen, ya'll just supplied breakfast
i always like merchandise at kohls, very nice stuff sum.
its in my blood, that is a lucky find. that will be perfect for your theme next year


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> the real joker and screamqueen, ya'll just supplied breakfast


Yeah, for those who enjoy _Pop Tarts_ and coffee... Blech!!

The Kohls items are all excellent, sumrtym, but the bat candleholder stands out the most to me, due to how different it is.

ITSINMYBLOOD, can't beat _that_ (non)price Great score.


----------



## jennyjenn39

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Found this today at flea market, could not leave behind for $10.00
> View attachment 132029




That is so AWESOME!!! Great buy! I would love to find me one of those...


----------



## theundeadofnight

sumrtym said:


> View attachment 132555
> 
> 
> Hi sumrtym ,
> 
> That would make a great lampshade . Wouldn't take much to cut a hole in the center to fit over a lamp socket . nice find .


----------



## Haunted Nana

hallorenescene said:


> haunted nana, you are lucky to have a step daughter so sweet.
> ghost host, that is a beautiful settee. wow, what a find
> the real joker and screamqueen, ya'll just supplied breakfast
> i always like merchandise at kohls, very nice stuff sum.
> its in my blood, that is a lucky find. that will be perfect for your theme next year


Thank you hallorenescene Yes I am vry lucky she is a very sweet lady who only very recently came back into her fathers life but we are so glad that she did. Life is just full of surprises. Looking forward to a very happy future with her. She loves halloween as much as I do too.LOL


----------



## hippieman556

i got a led ghost and a black rose at target


----------



## Guest

well i bought a really cool LED spot light from spirit gess what? ONLY $17!!!!


----------



## Guest

well i bought a really cool LED spot light from spirit gess what? ONLY $17!!!!


----------



## dbruner

The Real Joker said:


> Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts @ Target...on sale this week for $2.50


Oh, my God! I'm going there tomorrow


----------



## Deadna

IowaGuy said:


> Guess what I got today...*drum roll*....Liquid Nails for my gravestones! Haha!
> 
> A question to all you analysts out there: I got the tube that specifically said "foam" on the outside. So WHY, right next to it, was there a tube twice the size for $1.25 cheaper and it worked on all the same things but Didn't mention foam?


Some adhesives eat foam so that may be why...different formula.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweenprop, nice find on the led spotlight
i like pop tarts.  yummy.  garth,


----------



## aero4ever

Went to a garage sale where they were selling all their Halloween stuff off. 
Gargoyles: $5 for the pair
Coffin: $5
Skull light: $1
Clown (motion sensor): $10
Raven on Pedastal: $5
8 sets Lights/LED: $10
CD for sound effects: $5
2 sets of chains: $2
Beware of dog sign: $2
3 busts (2 motion activated): $2 each
2 skulls: $2 each
Hand: .25
Mouse in can: .25
Wizard Staff: $1
Someone was throwing away the white chair so that was free!


----------



## IowaGuy

I am officially jealous. . .

I have the talking busts from Spirit...they work great and are LOUD when in an enclosed room.


----------



## aero4ever

IowaGuy said:


> I am officially jealous. . .
> 
> I have the talking busts from Spirit...they work great and are LOUD when in an enclosed room.


Yeah, I won't be putting the batteries in them, same with the clown. I wish they had a switch where you could have the eyes light up and movement without the sound.


----------



## hallorenescene

aero, holy goodness, you got an awesome stash. wow. i want that clown, i want that coffin. i want that pumpkin stack. and so on. i can't believe the prices. so awesome


----------



## Kim's HM Halloween

Hey guys, went to DL sunday and got this beauty! It lights up!  Too cool! 














Also bought a foam pumpkin and refurb-ed it


----------



## sumrtym

Kim's HM Halloween said:


> Hey guys, went to DL sunday and got this beauty! It lights up!  Too cool!


What's DL?


----------



## N2Darkness

sumrtym said:


> What's DL?


My guess is Disney land.


----------



## snigglez

N2Darkness said:


> My guess is Disney land.


Yes DL = Disneyland... right now is the best time to go. They fix up the Haunted Mansion to be like Nightmare Before Christmas I love it there at this time up until I think the 1st week of November then they change Disneyland to Christmas Themed... Not sure if they still do it cause I usually go for the Halloween Theme but one time I went during Christmas Theme and when they did the light show on the Castle at the end they had it snowing was pretty cool my kids loved it.


----------



## SDIX

i've really been at it today! I bought a fogger and juice, a few good quality tombstones, some fencing, a gutter ghost I hope to repurpose, and I am still shopping online for a few more things.


----------



## Kim's HM Halloween

Yes Disneyland sorry


----------



## Kim's HM Halloween

Yes you were right!  Halloween is my favorite time to go because I am a huge Jack fan and Haunted Mansion too but it is really neat when it snows in Anaheim.  My daughter loved it too!


snigglez said:


> Yes DL = Disneyland... right now is the best time to go. They fix up the Haunted Mansion to be like Nightmare Before Christmas I love it there at this time up until I think the 1st week of November then they change Disneyland to Christmas Themed... Not sure if they still do it cause I usually go for the Halloween Theme but one time I went during Christmas Theme and when they did the light show on the Castle at the end they had it snowing was pretty cool my kids loved it.


----------



## GhostTown

Just ordered a rubber frog from Amazon. It was Prime eligible (Yay!).


----------



## snigglez

So Hubby and I took a 4 day trip to Las Vegas... and on the way home we stopped in at a city called Baker. They have this store its called Alien Fresh Jerky so of course we bought some Jerky... took some pics. 























But then I saw this Alien Skull and had to buy it since I recently started collecting skulls so here is the pic of the skull I bought a long with some of my other skulls I have bought or have been given to me in the past... Can you pick out my Alien Skull


----------



## snigglez

GhostTown said:


> Just ordered a rubber frog from Amazon. It was Prime eligible (Yay!).


Don't you just love Prime.... I have been doing Christmas Shopping with Amazon and every day shopping and I love having Prime.... not sure if the drivers who deliver my stuff do but I know I do.... make sure you post the pic when you get it by tomorrow or the the next 2 days


----------



## LadyRohan

I saw that Alien skull! It's cool. Think I saw it at Walgreens.


----------



## frogkid11

snigglez said:


> Yes DL = Disneyland... right now is the best time to go. They fix up the Haunted Mansion to be like Nightmare Before Christmas I love it there at this time up until I think the 1st week of November then they change Disneyland to Christmas Themed... Not sure if they still do it cause I usually go for the Halloween Theme but one time I went during Christmas Theme and when they did the light show on the Castle at the end they had it snowing was pretty cool my kids loved it.


Does DL really convert Haunted Mansion to Nightmare Before Christmas for Halloween? I go to DisneyWorld during Halloween and they keep Haunted Mansion as it is usually toured. Here, they convert it to Nightmare Before Christmas for the Christmas holiday season - interesting that they do it differently on opposite sides of the coast.


----------



## 22606

snigglez said:


> View attachment 132908


Incredibly amusing

Great scores, everyone.


----------



## snigglez

frogkid11 said:


> Does DL really convert Haunted Mansion to Nightmare Before Christmas for Halloween? I go to DisneyWorld during Halloween and they keep Haunted Mansion as it is usually toured. Here, they convert it to Nightmare Before Christmas for the Christmas holiday season - interesting that they do it differently on opposite sides of the coast.



Yep they shut down the ride in I think Early September then open it then it will go on all thru October then I'm not sure if it goes thru Christmas or not.. I really don't go there for Christmas but one time when I saw it snow after the castle light show with my kids when they were small, but always make it there in October for Halloween.


----------



## The Crow 1994

We bought Morbid Industries "Baby Harness Girl" at Halloween City the other day. Just tried it out today, doesn't work. Looks like we'll be out $79.99 + tax. Unfortunately, we bought it while we were out of town, as we do not have a Halloween City here in Nebraska.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Contact them thru the website or call them it surely can't hurt to try anyway rather than being out that much money. Good luck


----------



## josh72483

Hey guys. I was surfing the web and found this great idea for carving my pumpkins. I'm so tired of the same old jack-o-lanterns so I'm gonna try this, I think it's pretty funny. Go to http://www.squidoo.com/how-to-carve-a-drunk-pumpkin


----------



## SDIX

Add to that a skeleton from Walgreen's, some cheese cloth and spider webbing, and about to order the final few items online that I feel like I need this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i bought lots of crafting stuff, some mickey gel window clings to decorate our windows in Disneyworld this weekend. and i found some flickering light halloween canvas thingies at walgreen's for $6.99 each. they are like this thing:

http://www.shelleybhomeandholiday.com/lighed-halloween-canvas-jack-o-lantern.html

i absolutely LOVE them!!!


----------



## POOKIE0628

We went to Downtown Disney / Disney World over the weekend. Stood in line over 2 hours so my 4 year old could meet Jack ( her favorite) Purchased a few Nightmare items - new purse, 2 hats, light up Jack face, large Jack sticker for my car window. Pink bag is from Spirit,


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sweet, pookie! where in DTD is jack eggzackly?

we're going Thursday...can't wait!


----------



## hallorenescene

kims, very nice buys
sniggs, lots of cool skely heads
josh, i've seen those before. very cool
cool items pookie
garth, creeper, here's a photo of that gargoyle


----------



## POOKIE0628

wickedwillingwench said:


> sweet, pookie! where in DTD is jack eggzackly?
> 
> we're going Thursday...can't wait!


Last weekend DTD had a special event for the upcoming Tim Burton movie Frankenweenie. Someone told us, it was the first appearance of Jack and Sally at Disney. From the number of fans that were there, hopefully they will do it more!

Have a great time!!


----------



## IowaGuy

Thought you all would get a kick out of this. Went to Wally World (Walmart) to buy orange string lights for the house, figured they wouldn't be more than $6 for a decent length. I ended up finding 9 1/2 ft for $5.67, I wasn't impressed so I came home and did some more looking online. I found a "party" website that had a 21ft set for maybe .70cents more....Hmmmm, what should I do?? That is what I bought today


----------



## LurkerNDdark

josh72483 said:


> Hey guys. I was surfing the web and found this great idea for carving my pumpkins. I'm so tired of the same old jack-o-lanterns so I'm gonna try this, I think it's pretty funny. Go to http://www.squidoo.com/how-to-carve-a-drunk-pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 132932


Hm, for a G-rated version, you could surround the jack with a big pile of candy wrappers. Maybe I should start saving some now.  

Picked up a no-name fogger and almost a gallon of fog juice off of Craigslist. Literally a no-name; there isn't even a manufacturer on it, just Made in China. The fog juice looks like some I've seen at Kmart and Walmart. Eh, it was only $15 for both, and the fogger will do as an auxilary to my big fogger if the wind is doing something annoying.


----------



## Ghost Host

@ aero4ever: Great score on the busts! I'm jealous.

@ Kim's HM Halloween: Disney World sucks when it comes to Haunted Mansion memorbilia. Disney World only sells pins, T-shirts, and key chains from the HM ride. Both of my parents work there so they get me in all the time. And again nothing new except for Jack Skelliton stuff.


----------



## 22606

POOKIE0628, great _NBC_ items. Looks like an entertaining trip, too

Thanks for posting the gargoyle picture, hallo. He is interesting. Does the whole form light up, or just the eyes?


----------



## The Crow 1994

Haunted Nana said:


> Contact them thru the website or call them it surely can't hurt to try anyway rather than being out that much money. Good luck


Thanks. I contacted them via Facebook and they replied to me with an email address to send my info to, so hopefully the issue gets rectified. On a side note, we picked up the Trick 'r Treat Sam light up poster today.....got home....put batteries in it.....NOTHING. So far, we are 0 for 2 on Morbid Enterprise pieces in the last week. We used to love their stuff....not so much right now.


----------



## sindy

Found this today not sure how i'm going to use it.


----------



## osenator

They are not amazing, but they will do the job!


----------



## dbruner

Today I got my food items for my prize baskets, 2 boxes of pumpkin pie pop tarts (one box is for me!), a box of halloween oreos, a bag of pumpkin spice hershey kisses and pumpkin lindor truffles. I also got a cadbury green egg for each basket. I may have to bring it all over to my neighbor's house so I don't nibble on it, but I wanted to make sure I got them before the stores run out.


----------



## RCIAG

I got my Villafane Pumpkin Tattoos yesterday!!

I still can't believe it's taken this many years for someone to come up with those. They're no different than the tattoos you get for kids except they're larger. You soak them in water, put 'em on the pumpkin (or on you, they're safe for humans too) & carve away. They have 2 patterns for each face, one is for actual carving, one is for shading & carving.


----------



## 22606

Your new game looks hilarious, sindy. I suggest putting the head on a table, loading it with candy, and letting the kids go fishing for treats on Halloween night.

Nice job on all the tombstones, osenator, and I adore the gargoyle. I have a strobing gargoyle (from Big Lots) that says some of the same things, although it's _nowhere_ near as elaborate

RCIAG, those pumpkin tats are marvelous, yet they are _still_ not quite as detailed as his own breathtaking carvings (more like works of art...).


----------



## wickedwillingwench

here in New ENgland folks put a candle in each window of their home during the winter hours....so i bought 6 of these as answer to that:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-S...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item667678d3f3

what is most amazing is that this yabo is charging $20 each for these and they are $2.99 at Walgreen's.


----------



## lilybones

I just grabbed some cheap spiderwebbing today, along with three new fabrics from Beverly's: 




























So excited to get these! I'm probably gonna use them for pillow cases and pillows.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh crow, that would be very irritating. i still have a prop i took back and exchanged 2 times and it still didn't work. so when it went 90% off i got it again and i kept it because it is so cool, i'm hoping someday i will find someone who will fix it for me. it is a black picture frame and a face shrouded in black. when you walk by the face pops out at you and the eyes light up. it's battery operated and when you turn it on, it works the first time. then to get it to work again you have to turn it off and then turn it back on. oh bother.
sindy, that is really cute. we have an operation head you reach into and name what you pull out. my 4 year old grandaughter loves it because it's one of the games she can play. i plan on having a mad lab this year, and i'm going to put my head and childrens books in a training area for scientists
osenator, those will make nice stones. i would love to see them when they're done. nice score on the gargoyle too
dbrunner, you must have a good neighbor, cause i would east them instead of you. 
those are cool candles wicked.
lilly, those are very pretty fabrics. i think the sewing bug has hit you.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

dbruner said:


> Today I got my food items for my prize baskets, 2 boxes of pumpkin pie pop tarts (one box is for me!), a box of halloween oreos, a bag of pumpkin spice hershey kisses and pumpkin lindor truffles. I also got a cadbury green egg for each basket. I may have to bring it all over to my neighbor's house so I don't nibble on it, but I wanted to make sure I got them before the stores run out.



*OOoooH Oh OH!!! PRIZE BASKETS!!! Great idea dbruner -- I love your contents too!! I would have to buy two of everything though.... in fact -- I may have to make a prize basket for myself just as a congratulations for getting all my decorating done!! ) It would need a bottle of Vampire Wine though... *


----------



## 22606

Those fabrics are very different, lilybones; I really like the first and third.


----------



## Rumsfield

Went over into the neighboring state of Idaho and cut a truckload of cornstalks. I had taken my Wife to help but all she did was play fetch with the farms Border Collie and ears of corn. 
Super nice guy who had the farm, as we were getting loaded up he gave us directions to his pumpkin patch and told us to take what we wanted.  Oh yeah, he would not accept a dime for anything. 










What a fantastic time we had.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sindy said:


> Found this today not sure how i'm going to use it.
> View attachment 133133



That looks like a fun game for kids on halloween. Definitely halloween items included (brain, rat, alien), as well as gross stuff. Cute idea and love Ned's Head! Easy enough to add your own halloween items. I assume the kids have to reach in, feel an item and correctly say what it is without pulling it out in order to score a point?


----------



## screamqueen2012

Have to share this great steam punk gun i bought for my vampire slayer box, but i dont know if i can put it in the box now....i didnt know it was this nice when i bought it off etsy, dagger on the back side wasnt showing....its soooo kewl....hope you like........


----------



## NOWHINING

WHOA! Now thats a find!!! I love it!



Ghost Host said:


> Victorian Settee (1890's)
> 
> 
> View attachment 132515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craigslist: $80 dollars!!!!!!!!


----------



## 22606

Excellent, Rumsfield, and it's nice that you got everything for free, of course

Very cool steampunk gun, screamqueen2012. 


I got looks and questions at Toys R Us today while buying Sparky... "No, it's not for Halloween or part of a costume and, no, I don't need a gift receipt."


----------



## offmymeds

awww, he's so cute Garth! 

I sooo want those corn stalks!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

josh72483 said:


> Hey guys. I was surfing the web and found this great idea for carving my pumpkins. I'm so tired of the same old jack-o-lanterns so I'm gonna try this, I think it's pretty funny. Go to http://www.squidoo.com/how-to-carve-a-drunk-pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 132932


haha, i think i've seen this, cant you see this staged in the center of a food table....thanks for posting, so good.


----------



## matrixmom

WEnt to today to Joanns Fabrics....All halloween 50% off plus a coupon on webiste for addl 20% off (incl sale items!!) I got a ton of stuff for about $80. They had a real cute countdown to Halloween for the kiddies, nice door mats (the real thick kind), C7 sockets w/ cord. These C7 sockets were different than what I have seen before- they have a spring at the base- kind of a spiral metal. I assume so you can just attach to the back of your foam pumpkin and the spring will keep it on place.
Their cheesecloth was 50% off too (plus the 20%)....
Got some bulbs at LED holiday lighting....replacing the hot C7's with orange and red LED C7's. Plus they had green PAR 38 LED's...they had run out last year @ this time.
Their par floods too are dimmable folks.....


----------



## 22606

offmymeds said:


> awww, he's so cute Garth!


In a warped way, yes Thank you, offmymeds.

Sounds like some very good finds, matrixmom.


----------



## VinceMacPaul

Kim found this at Family Dollar today. Can't beat it for $3. It's hard sturdy plastic and very realistically sculptured. Decent sized, there is a pack of cigs in the background for comparison. The eye balls just "pop out" at you at great proportions. Fortunately/unfortunately, the eyes have red, green, blue leds that fade in and out and flash. Very annoying, batteries included. Just don't turn them on, haha.


----------



## hallorenescene

rumsfield, looks like hayride time to me.
screamqueen, i like. i like everything in your photo
ahh garth, he is cute. i want to see that movie. 
vince, nice skull. i got one from my secret reaper last year


----------



## Jules17

lilybones said:


> I just grabbed some cheap spiderwebbing today, along with three new fabrics from Beverly's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to get these! I'm probably gonna use them for pillow cases and pillows.



Love those fabrics...especially the the first & last one. Both would look great as a pillow!!


----------



## Jules17

Ghost Host said:


> Victorian Settee (1890's)
> 
> 
> View attachment 132515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craigslist: $80 dollars!!!!!!!!


Love the settee!! Great find!!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow fruity, that is a very lacy/pretty mask. very flirty.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> ahh garth, he is cute. i want to see that movie.


Thank you, hallo. So do I, even moreso after seeing the latest previews

Beautiful mask, fruityloopyFL.


----------



## Jules17

Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent, Rumsfield, and it's nice that you got everything for free, of course
> 
> Very cool steampunk gun, screamqueen2012.
> 
> 
> I got looks and questions at Toys R Us today while buying Sparky... "No, it's not for Halloween or part of a costume and, no, I don't need a gift receipt."
> 
> View attachment 133226
> View attachment 133227


Like your new dog Garth!


----------



## snigglez

Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent, Rumsfield, and it's nice that you got everything for free, of course
> 
> Very cool steampunk gun, screamqueen2012.
> 
> 
> I got looks and questions at Toys R Us today while buying Sparky... "No, it's not for Halloween or part of a costume and, no, I don't need a gift receipt."
> 
> View attachment 133226
> View attachment 133227


I so want that dog.. who says stuffed animals are for kids only... if that was the case then all the movies geared toward kids would be for kids only as well and I watch them with or without my grandkids.. at least your dog doesn't need to be potty trained


----------



## snigglez

I had to go to a store and right next to it was the .99 store so of course I had to go in... I ended up buying this for under 20.00 
I bought 4 white spider webs 1 purple one, the skulls come in a pack of 5 so do the bats pretty thick too. 2 locks plus the rest of the stuff it was 18.00 something Cat not included... They really mean it when they say cats are so curious I see cats in pictures so much here. she was laying down on the floor until I started laying out the stuff then she jumped up on my bed and made her self comfortable... the worse thing is I really didn't need any of this stuff. I'll find something to do with it but I could of done without that.... now that's BAD....

OPPPssss forgot to post the picture...


----------



## Saki.Girl

So my hubby gave me some early b day gifts omg I love them one is a fountain and 2 with long candles the candles light up


----------



## snigglez

Saki.Girl said:


> So my hubby gave me some early b day gifts omg I love them one is a fountain and 2 with long candles the candles light up



So AWESOME.... those are a MUST to keep out all year long... Your Hubby is a Keeper


----------



## Lisaloo

Snigglez, are those spider webs made of felt or something? They are way cute! Which .99 store did you find those at?


----------



## snigglez

Lisaloo said:


> Snigglez, are those spider webs made of felt or something? They are way cute! Which .99 store did you find those at?


Yes they are made of felt but stiffened they are 16" high x 12.5" wide very good size... I can see using them for placemats or the bottom of a centerpiece on a table

I got them at my local .99 cent store here in Norwalk, CA


----------



## 22606

Jules17 said:


> Like your new dog Garth!


Thank you, Jules. 



snigglez said:


> I so want that dog.. who says stuffed animals are for kids only...


He was $20 at Toys R Us, who also have him online, but it is better to go there and pay just tax, if possible, than have to pay that _plus_ shipping I agree; some of my 'toys' would likely give a fair amount of grown-ups nightmares

Great haul, snigglez.

Saki.Girl, all are excellent. I miss when Spencer Gifts used to sell 'gothic' items like those... It's almost comical how small the fountain, in particular, looks next to the candelabra, despite it also being a pretty good size.


----------



## hallorenescene

sniggs, you may not have needed it, but it was fun, and you got some cute stuff
i would say yur hubby had good taste. saki, those are awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks guys i love them a am a skull / grim reaper freak so ya hubby did great 
the fountain is so cool in the dark haha


----------



## HalloScream

I love that fountain Saki Girl.


----------



## HalloScream

Today I picked up the last few items I needed to finish my display. 

Target: $6 light up jack-o-lantern, webbing, and the small pack of spiders (75 count)
Dollar Tree: 4 of the creepy cloths
Spirit Halloween: small 4 pack of LED votives.

I post up my display sometime this weekend.


----------



## Deadna

Saki.Girl said:


> So my hubby gave me some early b day gifts omg I love them one is a fountain and 2 with long candles the candles light up


Love these...my hubby bought me the fountain and a matching lavalight a few years back too. Unfortunately I am such a hoarder they have never been used


----------



## Cal78

I got Two More of the Plastic Skulls at Target , so I Now Have Three, and at Walmart today, I Picked up a Five Foot Skeleton, he's ok, not the best one out there, but he has space between his ribs which I like and for what I'm going to do with him, he is great, my Mother also has named him Jimmy Hoffa, that's the Last time I take her shopping with me.


----------



## hallorenescene

jimmy hoffa, that's a good one. you gonna pose him with a brick of cement and a chain? lol. i like your mothers sense of humer.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I put the fountain in my kitchen  you should use it ong it is awsome the purple light in it looks so cool in dark skull glows on back wall


----------



## RCIAG

I finally broke down & got Spirit's jumping spider today. I also got the footpad, a smaller brown spider to go with it. I have on order a spider victim & a gross of plastic spiders from Oriental Trading.


----------



## dbruner

I agree Saki.Girl your husband did great! Those are awesome.


----------



## dbruner

RCIAG said:


> I finally broke down & got Spirit's jumping spider today. I also got the footpad, a smaller brown spider to go with it. I have on order a spider victim & a gross of plastic spiders from Oriental Trading.


The jumping spider is the one thing I really liked in that store this year. I tried it a couple of times there and it gave me a start each time. Enjoy RCIAG!


----------



## ChrisW

You won't be sorry - the jumping spider was a hit in our haunt last year. I made a spinning spider sac to go with it, with a multitude of webs around it. The spinning sac got their attention, and forced them to go closer to the jumping spider. Great responses.
I just got the last "Death Row" in the area, it seems. The store had a broken one for half price that I was going to try and fix. When my wife went to pick it up for me, the manager said they got their LAST shipment, and there was one "Death Row" figure. She called me up, and I said heck yea, get it!


----------



## hallorenescene

i would love that jumping spider too. i watched the video, and even though i knew it was there, it got me every time


----------



## snigglez

RCIAG said:


> I finally broke down & got Spirit's jumping spider today. I also got the footpad, a smaller brown spider to go with it. I have on order a spider victim & a gross of plastic spiders from Oriental Trading.



I came <> close into buying the jumping spider over at Hot Topics in the mall near me.... My daughter (26) was so scared to pass it, there were people laughing in the store she saw it there she knew it was going to jump she refused to pass it by she finally did but WoW ..... it was $60.00 almost got it but I already have my limit of bought stuff this year so I was good and didn't .. It looks fun maybe next year.


----------



## 22606

dbruner said:


> The jumping spider is the one thing I really liked in that store this year.


Really? Spirit is the only store that has truly impressed me this year. The others just seem lackluster in their offerings, at least in my opinion.


I picked up this unique candleholder from Family Dollar:



















Yes, that is a tote behind it, which are rare to find here, I know...


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, this would look great sitting by one of those wire lady mannequins. nice score


----------



## 22606

Thanks, hallo. I've looked over the years, but I have yet to find an _affordable_ mannequin. Heck, I would gladly take one that is headless or in pieces if it were offered, but no such luck A great line from _Two and a Half Men_ regarding Rose's 'husband': "Think about it, Charlie. Manny Quinn. Fashion figure. Think! _Manny Quinn_..."


----------



## snigglez

Well some time back my daughter and I was at a thrift store and I found this black wood wreath so I got it. Itwas $20.00 marked down to $10.00 then yesterday I went to the .99 sent store bought this n that for real no reason but to buy them... So last night I brought out the wreath and started messing with it. The skeletons were from Target. The bows and bat were from .99 store. The lights I put on it and the small skulls were from my secret reaper Halloween_Queen 2 years ago. I wish I realized that the lights are somewhat off balance but I didn't. I still like how it turned out. This is the 2nd thing I ever made thats related to Halloween... I mostly buy stuff and then decorate Hope you guys enjoy. Im still thinking of getting Red puffy paint and writing Happy down one of the ribbons and Halloween down the other but not sure... My Hand writing is NOT the best. I can always wait for my daughter to visit and have her do that I love her writing


----------



## hallorenescene

sniggs, that is very pretty. i went to a church garage sale, and i got a wreath, i'm just procrastinating about doing it up. alls you guys look so amazing, and this isn't my strong suit.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> ...i got a wreath, i'm just procrastinating about doing it up.


Sounds much like myself... Other than going through the totes and selling a few items, I haven't done a blasted thing yet If there were an award for 'No. 1 Procrastinator', you would have stiff competition, chica 

Nice wreath, snigglez. Personally, I would leave it as is, rather than adding the writing.


----------



## ChrisW

HEY!!! Anybody else notice that we are on thread page 666?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Penumbra

It's funny you should say that! Because today I got the "666" sign at Spirit today!


----------



## 22606

ChrisW said:


> HEY!!! Anybody else notice that we are on thread page 666?!?!?!?!?!


*Signs the cross* No, but my friend and I noticed porkchops with that number as the price the other month at Kroger, which he took pictures of and we had a laugh about


----------



## pumpkinking30

We went to Seaworld's "Halloween Spooktacular" today. It's pretty cute. We played one of the games there, and ended up walking out with this gigantic "Princess Penelope Pumpkin-fish." She's now perched on top of one the cabinets in the dining room, she seems pretty happy there.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's really a cute fish pumpkinking, and did you name her pumpkin queen. i see you like candles


----------



## snigglez

ChrisW said:


> HEY!!! Anybody else notice that we are on thread page 666?!?!?!?!?!



Yeah I noticed and with my luck this post will hit 667..... (WooHoo I stayed on 666)


----------



## snigglez

hallorenescene said:


> sniggs, that is very pretty. i went to a church garage sale, and i got a wreath, i'm just procrastinating about doing it up. alls you guys look so amazing, and this isn't my strong suit.


Thank you Hallowrenescene. I am the same way not good at craft stuff but I said ok just do it... I can imagine what I want put its hard to get it from my head to my hands Like I said this is the 2nd thing I really ever made I mostly buy things and set them up.


----------



## snigglez

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice wreath, snigglez. Personally, I would leave it as is, rather than adding the writing.


Thank you. I think I will leave it as it is... And I am thinking of keeping it up even after Halloween with my collection of skulls. This is really the 2nd time being last year my first time in decorating any part of the inside of the house.. I'm liking it. I am also so glad my Hubby is ok with it.


----------



## RCIAG

That fish is HUUUGE!! I hope you won it then left & didn't have to carry it around everywhere!


----------



## pumpkinking30

RCIAG said:


> That fish is HUUUGE!! I hope you won it then left & didn't have to carry it around everywhere!


Yep, we headed straight for the door. It's amazing how many people want to stop and talk to you when you are carrying a giant pumpkin-fish. Glad it's not heavy. lol


----------



## pumpkinking30

hallorenescene said:


> that's really a cute fish pumpkinking, and did you name her pumpkin queen. i see you like candles


Thanks. That name's a good idea, but my wife would probably say that's her title.  And, yes, we love candles. All of ours are flameless so we can have them lit without heating up the house (perils of living in Florida. haha) and for the safety of our cat. She hasn't figured out that whole "Fire, bad" thing yet.


----------



## ChrisW

Snigglez - cute weath, as nice as you'd see at a craft show.
PPK30 - it didn't dawn on me until RCAIG commented - jeez! that's big! One time my wife and I went on a bus trip (in a school bus) to Busch Gardens in VA, a 4 hour ride. Of course I won a huge Clydesdale Horse (I never win stuff like that) and had to lug it around all day, and then stuff it in the seat with us as we rode back...


----------



## Deadna

Found this heavy metal shelf at GW today. The back is stamped USA 1967....didn't know they had "goth" back then


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm crafty if it's sewing, other than that i usually buy. what i see in my head doesn't come out in the sceme of things
deadna, not that i'd know off hand because i'm such a young un, but yes, there was stuff like that around. they just didn't call it goth yet. it's very nice


----------



## pumpkinking30

ChrisW said:


> Snigglez - cute weath, as nice as you'd see at a craft show.
> PPK30 - it didn't dawn on me until RCAIG commented - jeez! that's big! One time my wife and I went on a bus trip (in a school bus) to Busch Gardens in VA, a 4 hour ride. Of course I won a huge Clydesdale Horse (I never win stuff like that) and had to lug it around all day, and then stuff it in the seat with us as we rode back...


Yeah, I've never won a BIG prize before either. I was trying for a small one to give to my wife since she wasn't able to go. I never thought about walking out with that huge pumpkin. Luckily though we had our car there. I could only imagine how it would be on a bus. haha. I did have one lady stop me and ask if I was going to take that on an airplane. Thankfully, being local, that wasn't an issue either.


----------



## snigglez

Deadna said:


> Found this heavy metal shelf at GW today. The back is stamped USA 1967....didn't know they had "goth" back then


Just think Gothic = MidEvil back in the 12th century Gothic architecture.... And yep in the 60's Goth had its form thru Punk when it came to dressing goth it was just and still is Victorian style clothes just in black making it that dark look. So yep you can even trace Goth back to the 410's just depends on the style of Goth.....


----------



## snigglez

ChrisW said:


> Snigglez - cute weath, as nice as you'd see at a craft show.


Thank you ChrisW......


----------



## 22606

The fish is amusing, pumpkinking30. Great job winning it.

Deadna, that is a phenomenal shelf.


----------



## TheMayor

I went tp Spirit Halloween and picked up a 48' black light some webs, and dark green burlap ....


----------



## creepingdth

coming home yesterday i saw some styrofoam in the ditch so i turned around to grab it. I thought it was just a half a sheet, but a few feet down the ditch there was the other half. A full sheet of the thick styrofoam!!! (Broke in half) but heck, i'll end up breaking it into pieces anyway. So happy!!! Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## osenator

Got the candelabra for free, last year (they were in peices and I manage to repair them).


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

*another skelly*

Scored another life sized skeleton from Walmart yesterday. I hope to get a couple of more.


----------



## osenator

I also almost got a Walmart Skelly too, but I backed out of it, as I have so much stuff already.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

I stopped at Ross Dress For Less for something else, ended up coming home with these.


----------



## 22606

Great buys (and steals). You have the best of luck, osenator

I like the cup and ice cube tray, DWWD.


----------



## Guest

well at spirit today i bought two try me buttons one for ghost girl and one for eaten alive.


----------



## 22606

I'm sure that those buttons will come in handy, Halloweenprops4ever.


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, the chandiliar is very pretty. you did a wonderful job
dontwork, those are nice items
halloweenprop, i didn't know they sold such things. very interesting


----------



## lisa48317

osenator said:


> View attachment 134003
> 
> Got the candelabra for free, last year (they were in peices and I manage to repair them).



That's a deal - they are awesome! I'd leave them out all year!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD

So I'm a bit new with minimal decorations for Halloween, but I took a bigger step today and picked up this bad boy.....not sure he likes my driving though....looks like he's dying to get out of there!


----------



## crazy xmas

^Lol he looks great!


----------



## Haunted Nana

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> So I'm a bit new with minimal decorations for Halloween, but I took a bigger step today and picked up this bad boy.....not sure he likes my driving though....looks like he's dying to get out of there!
> View attachment 134486


He is looking shall we say A BIT FRIGHTENED!!!!! LOL


----------



## 22606

Haunted Nana said:


> He is looking shall we say A BIT FRIGHTENED!!!!! LOL


Nah... Curling up into the fetal position simply means that he is having fun 

Great score, CrazyADD-DAD.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD

Garthgoyle said:


> Nah... Curling up into the fetal position simply means that he is having fun
> 
> Great score, CrazyADD-DAD.


Found him at Rite Aid on my way home....they had 50% halloween decor....so I got him and 2 sets of fake chains as well....Thinking I am going to have to get some bins to store this stuff in the off season!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Garthgoyle said:


> Nah... Curling up into the fetal position simply means that he is having fun
> 
> Great score, CrazyADD-DAD.


In that case glad it's him and not me.LOL


----------



## halloweenfan5

Two big buys today - a new 1000w fogger and a new 48cc 18" chain saw!! My old saw was smaller and I burned out the pistons, and... well... I just wanted another fogger! LOL


----------



## Chrissy

I got some great stuff from Craigslist today! The best being an original Gemmy Freddy Krueger! I have been looking forever for one. I also got a lifesize animated Zombie and bride ( I already had a headless bride, but this one is smaller with a different dress...I didn't know the made 2 versions), some lifesize hanging guys, 2 strobe lights, 3 foggers, an amp, a witch ghost mirror, and a weird little stand with a light tube thingy inside.


----------



## snigglez

AWESOME.....Score


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Stopped at a CVS on my way to a meeting in NJ today, and couldn't resist picking up my first Pose-N-Stay Skeleton.

On the way home, stopped at JoAnn Fabrics to see what's left. Had a lot of Halloween merchandise at 60% off, so I bought 10 individual C7 pumpkin lights for $1.99 each, plus 2 yards of gray felt (to be used on a project for my fireplace mantel.) They also had some cool mini-strobe lights that I'll probably go back for tomorrow.

At Home Depot, I got a 4-inch high cinderblock for the fog machine feeding my cauldron fog chiller to sit on.


----------



## snigglez

I received my Bats from Amazon.com, They are not a soft plastic they are a hard resin and pretty good dimensional. I will temp. put them on my wall in the livingroom but when my den is done I will have them with my skull collection... Really looking forward to it


----------



## IowaGuy

"Found" 3 black yard bags and large pieces of cardboard at work (trash to them) that I'm gonna make into a big "Happy Halloween" sign to hang from my front porch/sunroof.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in CostPlus World Market tonight and picked up two more strands of their dangling skeleton lights to add to the two sets I had purchased over the last two years. I really love these sets. Also picked up some chalkboard bottle labels they had in their halloween section and two tins of their Ouiji Mystic Mints. The halloween was 25% off during the last day of their Friends and Family Event. I had seen a few other items on their website that I was really hoping to find in the store but their halloween section was much smaller than in previous years unless they already sold out of a lot of items. I know someone had posted photos from their store and they had cookie jars and lots of cool items so it was a bit disappointing not to find the same items in mine. I also picked up a cute halloween card for the little neighborhood girl next door. I always find cards that I like there.


----------



## halloweenfan5

Chrissy: HOLY FREAKING MOTHER LOAD!!!! Envy does not to begin to describe the emotions I am feeling seeing that stash!! NICE WORK!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Chrissy said:


> I got some great stuff from Craigslist today! The best being an original Gemmy Freddy Krueger! I have been looking forever for one. I also got a lifesize animated Zombie and bride ( I already had a headless bride, but this one is smaller with a different dress...I didn't know the made 2 versions), some lifesize hanging guys, 2 strobe lights, 3 foggers, an amp, a witch ghost mirror, and a weird little stand with a light tube thingy inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Chrissy, nice finds on CL! I noticed the little green guy in your first posted photo (above, right bottom) and wondered if you could post a close up of him and tell me more about him. I have A Gemmy Night Crawler that looks like him and think there were several versions of him they sold but never saw one in a container. If you placed him like that, I like the idea.


----------



## Chrissy

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Chrissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got some great stuff from Craigslist today! The best being an original Gemmy Freddy Krueger! I have been looking forever for one. I also got a lifesize animated Zombie and bride ( I already had a headless bride, but this one is smaller with a different dress...I didn't know the made 2 versions), some lifesize hanging guys, 2 strobe lights, 3 foggers, an amp, a witch ghost mirror, and a weird little stand with a light tube thingy inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Chrissy, nice finds on CL! I noticed the little green guy in your first posted photo (above, right bottom) and wondered if you could post a close up of him and tell me more about him. I have A Gemmy Night Crawler that looks like him and think there were several versions of him they sold but never saw one in a container. If you placed him like that, I like the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what he is. I just put him in with the candy to make it look he's crawling out of it...lol
Click to expand...


----------



## 22606

Excellent haul, Chrissy. 

Very cool bats, snigglez; I have some similar ones from Design Toscano, but I think that yours look a little more angry yet


----------



## The Crow 1994

Just wanted to let everyone know that Morbid Enterprises made good on a product that was not working when we originally bought it. Can't thank them enough for their customer service.


----------



## VampVixen

I've been on a roll the past week or so! Mini pumpkins are 2 for $1 at my grocery store so I got a bunch for my home and office. Went to Walgreens to pick up a prescription and 130 ft. of spider webbing were $1.50 each. Got 2 packages so we can do this to our front porch.









Also used an Amazon gift card to order one of my favorite Halloween decorations EVER for only $7. They will be going in the backyard so they don't get stolen!









Yesterday I went to the Legoland store and found a mini jack-o-lantern set for $5, I'm very excited to put it together! And today I hit up Hobby Lobby and got an orange plastic tablecloth, clear spiderweb table cover, orange Halloween lights and black construction paper to make bats out of for just $11.15


----------



## VampVixen

Oh, almost forgot! I got this inflatable pumpkin cooler for our party too! It was only $10!


----------



## 22606

The Crow 1994 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Morbid Enterprises made good on a product that was not working when we originally bought it. Can't thank them enough for their customer service.


Nice to hear that at least one company cares... More than I can say for some of the largest, who seem to be too big for their britches, including 'Gummy' 

VampVixen, great items.


----------



## snigglez

Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent haul, Chrissy.
> 
> Very cool bats, snigglez; I have some similar ones from Design Toscano, but I think that yours look a little more angry yet


Funny thing is, I got them from Amazon but I think they actually came from Design Toscano cause when I opened the Amazon box their catalog was in there 
I didn't care much for what was in there until I got to almost the last page 
















I saw these 3 things and instantly fell in love with them... maybe sometime in the future Ill get them for my new den


----------



## hallorenescene

crazy add, so slow down then. lol. the skellies are pretty nice props.
holy moly chrissy, you made a killing. nice stuff for sure. and the clown is very sweet. 
oh sniggs, i love bats and those are very nice. 
iowa guy, pics when you're done
vamp, i like what you're going to do to your front porch. and i like your dead flamingos. have you seen the zombie ones? and i don't think your skelly is going to get his thirst quenched, looks like it will go right through him. nive cooler


----------



## jennyjenn39

Couldn't stay away from the Goodwill after dinner! Found a super cute dia de los muertos pumpkin plate, spider soap/lotion dispenser and a bat picture fame.


----------



## hallorenescene

cute items jen


----------



## 22606

snigglez said:


> Funny thing is, I got them from Amazon but I think they actually came from Design Toscano cause when I opened the Amazon box their catalog was in there
> I didn't care much for what was in there until I got to almost the last page


I found mine and looked at the bats better, and they _do_ look equally angry Design Toscano has some amazing products; how could you _not_ like the majority of their goodies? 

Nice items, jennyjenn39.


----------



## Saki.Girl

DontWorkWithDemons said:


> I stopped at Ross Dress For Less for something else, ended up coming home with these.


I just used that same bat ice cube tray to make bat soap worked awesome


----------



## snigglez

Garthgoyle said:


> I found mine and looked at the bats better, and they _do_ look equally angry Design Toscano has some amazing products; how could you _not_ like the majority of their goodies?.


well in this catalog was a lot of furniture that's the Victorian style I don't like that and I don't care for the marble "David " n all the Greek statues maybe this catalog is especially geared to that.... I'll have to check out their wedsite. This was just one catalog I looked through so I bet there is a lot more stuff I will like.


----------



## 22606

snigglez said:


> well in this catalog was a lot of furniture that's the Victorian style I don't like that and I don't care for the marble "David " n all the Greek statues maybe this catalog is especially geared to that....


I know that they are not all to everyone's tastes, just as I do not care for some of the items


----------



## tortured_serenity

This is what i got yesterday from rite aid and walgreens. The skeleton is from rite aid as none of the walgreens around here seemed to have them. I like him better than the one i got from target. 
<a href="http://s972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/tortured_serenity/?action=view&current=047.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/tortured_serenity/047.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Saki.Girl

tortured_serenity said:


> This is what i got yesterday from rite aid and walgreens. The skeleton is from rite aid as none of the walgreens around here seemed to have them. I like him better than the one i got from target.
> <a href="http://s972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/tortured_serenity/?action=view&current=047.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/tortured_serenity/047.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


OMG love all this great score


----------



## 22606

Great purchases, tortured_serenity.


----------



## snigglez

AWESOME Tortured_Serenity I think I am at a stand still now for buying things for Halloween or anything dark but after Feb 2nd I think I will be back to amazon.com and looking around to help decorate my new den n stuff.... ok well not stopping completely I do have to finish Xmas gifts I am 1/3 of the way finished not bad


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

There's a Walgreens near me (Thomas and 36th St in Phoenix) that is remodeling, so they didn't put out much of their Halloween stuff when other Walgreens did. I went in their today and while the remodel is still in progress, they've got their shelf space back, and so they've put their Halloween aisle out. Which means a lot of stuff like the $30 skeletons, $20 medusa heads, etc that are long sold out at other walgreens around here, are available at this location.

I purchased this guy from them. He's huge! A full 10 feet tall and with a sculpted foam latex head (hands are blow molds). This would easily cost $70-100 at Party City or Spirit, but was only $30 at Walgreens. I love him! I continue to be impressed with the prices Walgreens offers. Not an amazing selection, but great prices.


----------



## snigglez

I saw this guy before yeah he is a good buy.... great price... GREAT Find MonsterSquad


----------



## snigglez

Ok so I didn't buy this today but it just got in today in the mail... 

Its my newest Tshirt... It was very hard to take a video and really the video doesn't do it justice but here it is

http://youtu.be/ogac8ZqtcrQ

Hrmm I thought It would show it straight from here but it redirects you to youtube oh well its still ok


----------



## Paint It Black

I bought these two vintage-looking characters at Tuesday Morning. They weren't on sale or anything, but not badly priced and they had been "haunting" me ever since I first saw them but didn't buy them earlier in the season. The sales clerk thought it was funny that the pumpkin guy is holding a cat head bucket, and the cat guy is holding a pumpkin head bucket, lol.


----------



## ALKONOST

Paint It Black said:


> I bought these two vintage-looking characters at Tuesday Morning. They weren't on sale or anything, but not badly priced and they had been "haunting" me ever since I first saw them but didn't buy them earlier in the season. The sales clerk thought it was funny that the pumpkin guy is holding a cat head bucket, and the cat guy is holding a pumpkin head bucket, lol.
> 
> View attachment 135106


Very cute! I love that style of decor. How tall are they?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

We were looking through things in our garage the other day trying to find a part for our BBQ and I heard something fall and crash. It was one of my Wlagreens Skulls from last year, like the ones posted above. A piece of his skull fell out. Sppose it could be glued back in but suppose it could now be part of a crime scene where the poor guy got hit in the head..... I love these skulls, nice finds there Tortured_Serenity.


----------



## Paint It Black

ALKONOST said:


> Very cute! I love that style of decor. How tall are they?


Thanks, I really love the style as well. The pumpkin guy is about 15 inches tall. Cat is about 11 inches. They costs $12 and $10 respectively.


----------



## ALKONOST

Paint It Black said:


> Thanks, I really love the style as well. The pumpkin guy is about 15 inches tall. Cat is about 11 inches. They costs $12 and $10 respectively.


HHMM... I feel a trip coming on. I know I've seen one in Boise some time ago... I'm sure it's still there.  The prices are really good too.


----------



## Haunted Nana

snigglez said:


> Ok so I didn't buy this today but it just got in today in the mail...
> 
> Its my newest Tshirt... It was very hard to take a video and really the video doesn't do it justice but here it is
> 
> http://youtu.be/ogac8ZqtcrQ
> 
> Hrmm I thought It would show it straight from here but it redirects you to youtube oh well its still ok


WOw thats a cool T Shirt .Would definately be awesome on Halloween


----------



## Count Chocula

Paint It Black said:


> I bought these two vintage-looking characters at Tuesday Morning. They weren't on sale or anything, but not badly priced and they had been "haunting" me ever since I first saw them but didn't buy them earlier in the season. The sales clerk thought it was funny that the pumpkin guy is holding a cat head bucket, and the cat guy is holding a pumpkin head bucket, lol.
> 
> View attachment 135106


those are great, i love vintage halloween anything. nice score.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

LOVE the vintage items! Bought the solar dancing skelly in Dollar Tree today. Just couldn't resist. Did not see the pumpkin guy though...hmmmm, may have to go back.


----------



## 22606

Excellent buy, TheMonsterSquad.

That shirt is incredible, snigglez, and _very_ unique. 

Those are great, PIB. The cashier's remark is amusing, but they _do_ look a bit psychotic, especially the cat


----------



## sumrtym

Bought the pumpkin solar dancing guy today. This Dollar Tree location was doing it smart and only putting out a box / additional figures as the others sold, thus had quite a few of all 3 plus boxes of them in the back (according to clerk). Kept anyone from buying them all out at once. I can support that, especially looking at the e-bay listings....


----------



## RunL1keH3LL

I bought the cups for jello shots. Food coloring. Tonic water. (Two) 24" Black Lights 
walmart


----------



## snigglez

Garthgoyle said:


> That shirt is incredible, snigglez, and _very_ unique.


Thanks its something new I guess. I did find a flaw in it.. what you do is d/l an app on your phone and then cut out the eye on the shirt and duct tape the phone to the shirt while the eye application is on it even has music but I didn't put on the music they have different shirts n stuff and different apps the apps are free. But the flaw is after cutting the eye out from the shirt it tends to stretch the hole so I think they should have the cut outs already done for you and hemmed so it doesn't stretch and or frays....


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent buy, TheMonsterSquad.
> 
> That shirt is incredible, snigglez, and _very_ unique.
> 
> Those are great, PIB. The cashier's remark is amusing, but they _do_ look a bit psychotic, especially the cat


HAha Garth, but you are right, those vintage decorations usually do have crazy looks on their faces.


----------



## Chrissy

Found some 5 qt Crock Pots at CVS in the 75% summer clearance section! $7.50 each, then I used a $3.50 extra bucks coupon, so $5.75 each! They will be great for our party.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Ooo!! I am heading over to my CVS NOW!! Great score!*


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

*halloween finds from WAlmart*

Scored a black flickering candelabra that has 3 candels and a 6 1/2 foot black xmas tree for next year at walmart today!


----------



## ALKONOST

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Scored a black flickering candelabra that has 3 candels and a 6 1/2 foot black xmas tree for next year at walmart today!


Great find!! I didn't see that candelabra at Walmart this year but, I purchased 4 flickering candle sticks that were in holder... but, they wouldn't flicker. They went back to the store today. They didnt' have any more but, I'm guessing those probably didn't work either.


----------



## 22606

How fitting having the crock pots next to Hannibal, Chrissy Great price for them.

Spooky_Girl1980, excellent candelabra. The black tree also sounds nice.


----------



## snigglez

Chrissy said:


> Found some 5 qt Crock Pots at CVS in the 75% summer clearance section! $7.50 each, then I used a $3.50 extra bucks coupon, so $5.75 each! They will be great for our party.



Just looking at this picture I can hear his voice saying something witty about someone and dinner as something is brewing in the crockpot


----------



## sumrtym

Got the car back from body shop and drove by a couple Hobby Lobby stores trying to find one thing in particular. The 2nd stop had ONE left. A black resin & metal crow with hollow body and swirls with cutouts on the wings with just a hint of purple glitter / gloss on the high points wearing a light purple witch hat with just a bit of glitter on it as well. This one is looking back over his body. I've only seen one other type, same style, but leaned over facing forward in an orange witch hat. Seems like these sold out early as the other two at separate stores had some minor damage on them and were the last there. Prices were $11.99 ea but 40% off the Halloween merchandise, so around $8 or so.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

And couldn't help but notice the Crockpots are black for halloween.


----------



## sumrtym

Well, ended up at a liquidation store, kind of like a "antique" / flea market, except one owner and everything was closeouts from retail stores (furniture, tools, clothes, decor, appliances, etc.). Saw a lot of CVS and Gordman's merchandise, among others. Everything was brand new in original packaging still with original store tags on them. They had a TON of Halloween, but little that appealed to me. Still....

I picked up 2 bags of small rubber bats (20 total), originally sold at CVS, for $2 plus tax for both. They have some color to the face (green, flesh/pink). They are small enough to use on some Halloween wreaths.

I also found 2 metal signs. After tax, I paid a whopping less than $6.60 total for both out the door.













If you can't read them, the first reads "The Original Poison Apple", "The Taste Will Knock You Out...Forever", "Don't Be Fooled By Imitations", and at the bottom "Approved By the Food and Dead Administration". The second reads "It's Alive With Mad Flavor", "Fresh From The Grave", "Zombie Toffee", and at bottom "No Matter How You Serve It - They Keep Coming Back...For More".

Then, for the most expensive item, a brand new, still with the Jerry Garcia sales cardboard around it, 100% silk tie based on the art of Jerry Garcia. It was $7.50 plus tax.


----------



## Ghost Host

Purchased these two pumpkins for $5.50 each! And yes that's a two liter of soda just for comparision.


----------



## Paint It Black

Sumrtym, those are some unique items. The signs are pretty clever.
Ghosthost, after seeing the 2-liter bottle there, I realized how huge those pumpkins are. Great buy!

I found this mirror at a yard sale and added the witch 3-D sticker from DollarTree. It looks pretty good in low lighting, (I have a green flouresent bulb in the bathroom where it is hanging.)


----------



## 22606

Love the signs, sumrtym.

Those are some pretty large pumpkins, Ghost Host, but they are nothing compared to the size of the over-a-thousand-pound ones in Halloween TV specials

PIB, the mirror looks phenomenal with the witch added to it.


----------



## im the goddess

I saw that tie at Kohls yesterday. Bet it was more then $7.50


sumrtym said:


> Well, ended up at a liquidation store, kind of like a "antique" / flea market, except one owner and everything was closeouts from retail stores (furniture, tools, clothes, decor, appliances, etc.). Saw a lot of CVS and Gordman's merchandise, among others. Everything was brand new in original packaging still with original store tags on them. They had a TON of Halloween, but little that appealed to me. Still....
> 
> I picked up 2 bags of small rubber bats (20 total), originally sold at CVS, for $2 plus tax for both. They have some color to the face (green, flesh/pink). They are small enough to use on some Halloween wreaths.
> 
> I also found 2 metal signs. After tax, I paid a whopping less than $6.60 total for both out the door.
> View attachment 135579
> View attachment 135580
> 
> If you can't read them, the first reads "The Original Poison Apple", "The Taste Will Knock You Out...Forever", "Don't Be Fooled By Imitations", and at the bottom "Approved By the Food and Dead Administration". The second reads "It's Alive With Mad Flavor", "Fresh From The Grave", "Zombie Toffee", and at bottom "No Matter How You Serve It - They Keep Coming Back...For More".
> 
> Then, for the most expensive item, a brand new, still with the Jerry Garcia sales cardboard around it, 100% silk tie based on the art of Jerry Garcia. It was $7.50 plus tax.
> View attachment 135581


----------



## frogkid11

Paint It Black said:


> I found this mirror at a yard sale and added the witch 3-D sticker from DollarTree. It looks pretty good in low lighting, (I have a green flouresent bulb in the bathroom where it is hanging.)
> 
> View attachment 135663


OMG!!! That same frame is for sale at my local Goodwill with a vintage flower scene in the middle and I decided to leave it behind....now I'm thinking I may go back and get it and make something similiar. That looks fantastic PIB. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I like the witch in the mirror effect a lot. Probably saw those witches on my recent trip into DT but walked right by them. Great use for it PIB.

That witch face is pretty scary as well.


----------



## Lumpy

I just won an e-bay auction for a Dell projector. Currently has about 570 hours on the bulb but is supposedly rated for 2000 hours. It puts out 2500 lumens and has 1800:1 contrast. I am pretty pleased with myself. Now to go to Atmosfearfx and grab one of their zombie dvds............


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i went to Target to get the gargoyles for my porch...both that they had had been cracked, one had a broken wing that was obviously repaired....i asked for a discount and they said 10%. What-ever. Came home and ordered UNcracked ones online.


----------



## im the goddess

Went to four thrift stores today and scored on the bottles and jars for witch's pantry display. Some time I will post pictures.


----------



## hallorenescene

tortured, very nice score.
monster, i love him. i have something similar. one thing about walgreens, their halloween prices are very competitive. and they do have some nice stuff
sniggs, that shirt is amazing, it will get quite a responce
pib, i love those guys too. and their little buckets are charming. i also think you have a good idea using that skull head for part of a crime scene
so chrissy, whatcha going to use the crock for? hannibal scares me
nice find spooky, and i like your plants.
sum, you found some treasures, and great prices. that tie is fabulous
ghost host, those are cute little pumpkins
pib, i love your witch photo. i love the frame too. very pretty


----------



## myerman82

Went to a Halloween store yesterday. It wasn't your Spirit or Halloween City type of store. They sell vintage and rare Halloween stuff. It was a very neat place but expensive. We saw a Victorian type Gothic porcelain doll for $250. Of course we passed on it.
Today went went to a second hand store called Savers. We found a porcelain doll that has a very similar face to the one was saw at the Halloween store. It's was only $9.99 so we got it. After a bit of creativity and some sewing we came up with something that we are very happy with and much cheaper than $250.
The first picture is a before/after picture and the second picture is where we displayed her.


----------



## IowaGuy

Bought the stencil for my "Happy Halloween" sign today! Now I get to trace paper onto cardboard to make it more sturdy, it was a $60 difference.

A BIG shout-out to Rania for telling me my first font idea "isn't even Halloween or scary"  . Nah, totally joking...Rania was a Huge help showing me how to do this fun project! Next comes cardboard, plywood and lights


----------



## Ghouliet

IowaGuy said:


> Bought the stencil for my "Happy Halloween" sign today! Now I get to trace paper onto cardboard to make it more sturdy, it was a $60 difference.
> 
> A BIG shout-out to Rania for telling me my first font idea "isn't even Halloween or scary"  . Nah, totally joking...Rania was a Huge help showing me how to do this fun project! Next comes cardboard, plywood and lights


Is there a link to this project? I would like to see it if there is one. If not. Please post progress pictures.


----------



## IowaGuy

You get the idea


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I like the witch in the mirror effect a lot. Probably saw those witches on my recent trip into DT but walked right by them. Great use for it PIB.
> 
> That witch face is pretty scary as well.


I have probably been to DT eight or nine times this season and keep seeing different things and different uses for them. It has definately been the store I have been to the most for materials to make or add to props. 
Yard sales are still my first choice though.


----------



## GhostTown

I get it....


----------



## SpookyOwl

I love that witch mirror! I didn't even notice that witch at DT. Here they are selling out of everything quick. I wanted more skulls from DT but 4 locations were sold out. I bought the last 2 $5.99 ones from a walgreens. Hated paying more but they are so much more realistic. I am officially done decorating. Not adding another thing (crossing fingers)!


----------



## sixsixzero

35 packs of creepy cloth from the dollar store! AND a bird feeder for .90 to make a lantern for the graveyard with!!!


----------



## snigglez

myerman82 said:


> Went to a Halloween store yesterday. It wasn't your Spirit or Halloween City type of store. They sell vintage and rare Halloween stuff. It was a very neat place but expensive. We saw a Victorian type Gothic porcelain doll for $250. Of course we passed on it.
> Today went went to a second hand store called Savers. We found a porcelain doll that has a very similar face to the one was saw at the Halloween store. It's was only $9.99 so we got it. After a bit of creativity and some sewing we came up with something that we are very happy with and much cheaper than $250.
> The first picture is a before/after picture and the second picture is where we displayed her.


$250 WoW could only imagine NO WAY not going to pay that price.. Then to go to another place and say $9.99 NO WAY I can't believe this... I love when that happens..... You did an AWESOME JOB with the dress and the set up... love it.


----------



## snigglez

So Saturday night went to the Twilight Miramar Air Show.. Never been at night to one it was great.... We stayed over to Sunday and went to OldTown San Diego. Got some Ideas for a Day of the Dead Party I am giving my dad so that was good. We walked into this small general type store they were all dressed up like back in the days and I saw this stand with bottles and I told my husband that would look really cool with colored water in them and smoke or bubbles coming out of it for my Mad Scientist area. The Store Manager (I think playing the part of the owner) looked at me very strange and said you do know what that is right I said not sure. He said its to hold vinegars and oils or you can even do syrups they come with corks and spouts (I saw them with the corks) so my husband said how much he said 30.00 (no special price wish it was though) then hubby saw the cookies right next to them and said I would buy it for a free cookie I look at him cause I know he jokes around a lot and just laughed he said no really put in a free cookie and I will buy it... so here it is It will be on my Mad Scientist table, oh yeah and Hubby got his FREE COOKIE, The guy we bought it from said could you please take a picture of your set up and send it to me on our FB page. He said I would of never of thought to use them for that... so I got his card and I will do just so. 
Here is a pic of the candy wall and what I bought

In this picture you can see the glass domes on the counter Hubby got to pick a FREE COOKIE from there, some are cookies some are brownies


----------



## pumpkinking30

I saw this neat Witch Pumpkin the other day on QVC, and decided to order it. It makes a great addition to the "family." It was made by Jim Shore, he does great work on all of his pieces, but really creates wonderful Halloween items.


----------



## snigglez

pumpkinking30 said:


> I saw this neat Witch Pumpkin the other day on QVC, and decided to order it. It makes a great addition to the "family." It was made by Jim Shore, he does great work on all of his pieces, but really creates wonderful Halloween items.
> 
> View attachment 136040
> 
> View attachment 136041



Very Nice... I wouldn't mind getting some of Jim Shore's stuff that he did for Nightmare Before Christmas. I like his work all in all


----------



## ALKONOST

pumpkinking30 said:


> I saw this neat Witch Pumpkin the other day on QVC, and decided to order it. It makes a great addition to the "family." It was made by Jim Shore, he does great work on all of his pieces, but really creates wonderful Halloween items.
> 
> View attachment 136040
> 
> View attachment 136041


I can see how it would be easy to be a collector of his work. I don't have anything from him.......yet. You definitely can't confuse his style with others. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## myerman82

snigglez said:


> $250 WoW could only imagine NO WAY not going to pay that price.. Then to go to another place and say $9.99 NO WAY I can't believe this... I love when that happens..... You did an AWESOME JOB with the dress and the set up... love it.


Thank you. Yes, that is way out of my budget and to find something so similar for much cheaper. The fun part is to create it. I must say that this year I found a few deals so I'm happy that I didn't go broke adding to my collection.


----------



## lisa48317

Myerman , great job on the doll! She looks great! Hmm. That's something I could do without making the family mad at me!
Snigglez , I would have been all over those bottles, too. The holder is really cool!


----------



## IowaGuy

Went to Wal-Mart after work this morning. I was a man on a mission to get an exacto knife and green pepper (for my tortoise). Upon my entrance I saw two Huge cardboard bins half full of pumpkins...$3.88/per. "Just keep walking, no...don't slow down. Build back momentum..."

I now have two decent sized/shaped pumpkins


----------



## scavengerhaunt

IowaGuy said:


> Went to Wal-Mart after work this morning. I was a man on a mission to get an exacto knife and green pepper (for my tortoise). Upon my entrance I saw two Huge cardboard bins half full of pumpkins...$3.88/per. "Just keep walking, no...don't slow down. Build back momentum..."
> 
> I now have two decent sized/shaped pumpkins


Walmart is the only place I will buy pumpkins. Cheapest I have ever found and if you get them when first come in there is always some in the batch that are quite large. This year I purchased 20 and as a bonus they have a coupon that with every pumpkin you get a 2 liter of select Fanta and pep ie products for free. ( some stores the soda will cost about a quarter.. I was able to get my pumpkin patch and drinks all in one deal


----------



## Haunted Nana

snigglez said:


> So Saturday night went to the Twilight Miramar Air Show.. Never been at night to one it was great.... We stayed over to Sunday and went to OldTown San Diego. Got some Ideas for a Day of the Dead Party I am giving my dad so that was good. We walked into this small general type store they were all dressed up like back in the days and I saw this stand with bottles and I told my husband that would look really cool with colored water in them and smoke or bubbles coming out of it for my Mad Scientist area. The Store Manager (I think playing the part of the owner) looked at me very strange and said you do know what that is right I said not sure. He said its to hold vinegars and oils or you can even do syrups they come with corks and spouts (I saw them with the corks) so my husband said how much he said 30.00 (no special price wish it was though) then hubby saw the cookies right next to them and said I would buy it for a free cookie I look at him cause I know he jokes around a lot and just laughed he said no really put in a free cookie and I will buy it... so here it is It will be on my Mad Scientist table, oh yeah and Hubby got his FREE COOKIE, The guy we bought it from said could you please take a picture of your set up and send it to me on our FB page. He said I would of never of thought to use them for that... so I got his card and I will do just so.
> Here is a pic of the candy wall and what I bought
> 
> In this picture you can see the glass domes on the counter Hubby got to pick a FREE COOKIE from there, some are cookies some are brownies
> View attachment 136029
> 
> View attachment 136030
> 
> View attachment 136031


Great bottles and persuasive powers of negotiations by your husband . I know he enjoyed that cookie.LOL


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx




----------



## myerman82

There is a farm by me that sells pumpkins for two dollars each. I may pick up some today. They are the cheapest I have seems and have nice sized pumpkins.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Meanwhile, I'm looking at the heirloom winter squash at the farmers' market, some of which look like really ugly pumpkins.  They are expensive, but if I get edible ones, and leave them whole for the time being, I can justify the price because I'm getting double use out of them: Halloween decoration now, chili and cassaroles later.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I have really been wanting this prop for my autopsy/mad scientist scene. But at nearly $500.00 it was waaaaay out of my reach! But I found it "slightly used" for $80.00!!!!
I am happy,happy, happy!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up these jars they will make great potion jars


----------



## Ecula

I bought for example this yesterday: 







"The only product approved for coloring the eyes. Kryolan Eye Blood produces blood-shot, 
jaundiced, or gouged eye effects. Applied directly from the eye-dropper bottle."


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok have to share today is my birthday and I walk into work and find a co work has left this for me at my desk  haha I Iove it !!!


----------



## IowaGuy

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok have to share today is my birthday and I walk into work and find a co work has left this for me at my desk  haha I Iove it !!!


Where I come from and grew up, we don't call that a Co-Worker...we call it a secret admirer


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Grandin Road is offering an extra 25% off Halloween items in their Grand Finale Outlet today, so I just pulled the trigger on the Autumn Spice Pumpkins, which I've had my eye on for a while now.


----------



## im the goddess

Here are a few of the bottles I bought this past Sunday for witch potion bottles.








Had my eye on this one for love potion for quite a while. The price was too high, and Sunday it had no sticker. One of the workers marked it 0.99.








Although not a bottle, I though this would work well in a witch display.


----------



## hallorenescene

snigs, those are very pretty bottles. they will make a very interesting addition to a lab.
pumpkin, that is a very cute pumpkin. i have to agree, jim shore puts out some delightful pieces. 
jedi, those are some great items you got. i see you finally got your talking brain. where did you find all this?
the halloween lady, that is quite the prop, and an excellant price. way to go!. does that mean you are suckered punched into doing more than you weren't planning to do this year? lol.
saki, those will make excellant jars
ecula, interesting find. i think some of the co workers must be onto that.
goddess, yes, all those items will make a great scene for a witches table
oh my gosh saki, that friend is a keeper


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

@hallorenescene: I got the bubbling eye's in jar, animated brain, and beating heart from frugal ghoul (Dennis). I bought boney barney from Aleesa a member on here. I found the tree stump candy server at grocery outlet. And the rest I bought on e-bay. 



hallorenescene said:


> snigs, those are very pretty bottles. they will make a very interesting addition to a lab.
> pumpkin, that is a very cute pumpkin. i have to agree, jim shore puts out some delightful pieces.
> jedi, those are some great items you got. i see you finally got your talking brain. where did you find all this?
> the halloween lady, that is quite the prop, and an excellant price. way to go!. does that mean you are suckered punched into doing more than you weren't planning to do this year? lol.
> saki, those will make excellant jars
> ecula, interesting find. i think some of the co workers must be onto that.
> goddess, yes, all those items will make a great scene for a witches table
> oh my gosh saki, that friend is a keeper


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok have to share today is my birthday and I walk into work and find a co work has left this for me at my desk  haha I Iove it !!!


Hope you had a very happy Birthday Saki Girl sure looks like you did.)


----------



## Saki.Girl

Haunted Nana said:


> Saki.Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok have to share today is my birthday and I walk into work and find a co work has left this for me at my desk  haha I Iove it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a very happy Birthday Saki Girl sure looks like you did.)
Click to expand...

Thank you it was fantastic


----------



## Ecula

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok have to share today is my birthday and I walk into work and find a co work has left this for me at my desk  haha I Iove it !!!


Haha, that is sweet! I went to Israel for a month last November, and when I came back,
I couldn't get to my place at work, cause there was this "Western Wall" waiting for me:









See the plane crash? And there is a squirrel laying in blood too. Anyway, these are 
always so happy occasions!


----------



## Rob_Raz

If you have a Meijer in your area, check the Halloween stuff now (as if you wouldn't be checking it out anyway!!) Got a 400w fog machine 1/2 price..... $15.00! This will be my first fogger for a small cemetery setup in my front yard. I am adding the Tidy Cat chiller to it along with Froggy's chill juice, hope it serves me well.


----------



## JonnF3

I got a sweet deal on the day care backdrop from a Spirit store. $20!


----------



## snigglez

Well today I got my Creepy Crawly Green Hands from Grandin Road 2 of them didn't work. It said comes with batteries so I thought maybe the batteries are dead. I put fresh ones in and they still didn't work. So I called them they said that they were very sorry about this. They pulled up my account and said they will replace the 2 that don't work and there is no reason to return the broken ones so just keep them for a decorative look. She said I will have my 2 other hands within 5 days. Love this place its so nice to have companies who care.....


----------



## greaseballs80

@jonf3, Awesome gonna check tomorrow see if I can get the same deal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

snigglez said:


> Well today I got my Creepy Crawly Green Hands from Grandin Road 2 of them didn't work. It said comes with batteries so I thought maybe the batteries are dead. I put fresh ones in and they still didn't work. So I called them they said that they were very sorry about this. They pulled up my account and said they will replace the 2 that don't work and there is no reason to return the broken ones so just keep them for a decorative look. She said I will have my 2 other hands within 5 days. Love this place its so nice to have companies who care.....


I'm watching ABC's Family Channel right now and The Addams Family movie from 1991 is on. They just did the sceance scene where they go to hold hands and the one woman freaks out when Thing holds her hand. He runs around the table after she drops his hand and I had literally just seen your video. Too funny. I have the green Frankenstein monster version of the hand and love it.


----------



## snigglez

That is just too funny. I saw the Frankenstein ones I thought someone just painted stitches on the ones like I have. The video i saw was a little hard to see a little blurry. It's good to know they have those maybe I'll get them for next year.... I always loved Thing he was my favorite character then Cousin ITT and I think her name was Cleopatra, Morticia's pet an African Strangler


----------



## hallorenescene

so what does the frankenstein version look like. sniggs, how are you using the hand?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I had quite a bit of trouble finding a "Frankenstein" animated hand. Seemed like they had their run in America a few years back and the only places I found them being sold in stores was in England. Finally found one here in the US, think it was on a website and not thru eBay. Plus I didn't want the one with the forearm attached, just the hand and wrist. I wanted it for my mad lab when I use the Ross Dress for Less' resin Frankenstein head that a few of us bought a few years back. I think I saw the hand in my halloween stuff the other day and will pull it out and post a pic for you. 

The GrandinRoad hand to me looks more like it would be a hand from a vampire, more human looking and the ring on it just reminds me of one belonging to a Count. I love all the different versions of the hand. The GR one could be passed off as The Addams Family's Thing if one was doing an AF theme.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks ghost of spookie. i would love to see a picture. i thought of you when i was in a thrift store the other day. they had a cute little hot dog roller, and the roof of it was painted red and white striped. it looked very carnival themed. i think it was only $9.99. it wasn't real big, something you would set on a table


----------



## The Crow 1994

Picked up the Zombie Snail from Fright Props. Just got delivered today. Very happy with the size and paint job on this latex prop.

http://www.frightprops.com/foam-filled-props/zombie-snail-0829.html


----------



## hallorenescene

oh dear lord, a snail. that would fit right in with the zombie flamingos, gnomes, and dogs. nice find the crow


----------



## NormalLikeYou

We just ordered a Chauvet 1300! And we found a rubber mouse lost in the yard last Halloween...we're up to four now. Happens every year.


----------



## snigglez

hallorenescene said:


> so what does the frankenstein version look like. sniggs, how are you using the hand?


They look almost like the ones I have but with stitches but the video was blurred so didn't see full detail..... Even though these are not the Frankenstein ones I am using them for my Frankenstein mad scientist scene I started 2 years ago. Just keep adding to it little by little. But I'm thinking of putting one of them since it's broken and they said I could keep it with my new scene I started last year a living room for the 2 skeletons I have one in a rocking hair one on a bench a fireplace fires up and decorated for Halloween with a table a butler and a digital frame with pictures of my whole yard decorated and my life size props as if they are the two skeletons friends everyone loved that touch last year. I didn't think many would notice but they did and loved that small touch......


----------



## The Real Joker

Bought this huge pumpkin 2 days ago for only $2.99 @ "Save-A-Lot".

I painted the face in about an hour...will carve it next weekend. Probably weighs about 22-25 pounds. Not a bad deal if I must say.


----------



## 22606

I've missed tons in the days that I have been gone, apparently Lots of excellent scores (and very nice overhauls, regarding the modified items).

I grabbed The Harvester for $59.99 while up north, so I'm quite pleased about that.


----------



## The Crow 1994

hallorenescene said:


> oh dear lord, a snail. that would fit right in with the zombie flamingos, gnomes, and dogs. nice find the crow


Thanks...lol. We're going to be placing it on top of our 300 gallon aquarium, which will have the blood dripping clings on the glass. Should look pretty good.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Joann Etc started their 70% off sale on Halloween stuff today. They didn't have much left, but I did get some window silhouettes, placemats, a "beware" sign, a "trick or treat" sign, a huge spider that screams and has eyes that light up, and a "Happy Halloween" sign with a skull on it. That one is on my front door. I also bought some mini LED tap lights yesterday to put between my two front doors to illuminate the bat silhouette and sign on the door.


----------



## greaseballs80

I believe this is the Frankenstein crawling hand you are talking about. Picked this up at Goodwill for $3.00 because it was damaged it had the original box too. I fixed it by adding blood,as you can see in the pic. Oh I have it displayed upside down looks better this way for me.


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> I've missed tons in the days that I have been gone, apparently Lots of excellent scores (and very nice overhauls, regarding the modified items).
> 
> I grabbed The Harvester for $59.99 while up north, so I'm quite pleased about that.


I wondered where you were, Garth. Glad you are back!


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> I wondered where you were, Garth. Glad you are back!


I appreciate it, Paint It Black I missed this place and its denizens...


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD

Some of you may have seen my passenger a few posts ago....

But here's what I did with him. I bought some LEDs from eBay and wired him myself. Rather happy with the results considering its my first attempt at an outdoor prop...


----------



## 22606

Your revised bonehead looks great, CrazyADD-DAD.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD

Thanks Garth....two reds in the ribcage, one behind the lower jaw, and after a small hole drill in the base of the skull behind the spine one red inside the skull.....after all the horror stories on here about theft and vandalism, I only display him for about 2 hours and I bring him inside for the night. Just don't wanna risk it....sucks that it has to be that way


----------



## Drez

i decided to take a trip to a walgreens i dont normally go to just to see what they had and i wasnt surprised that not many halloween decorations were there but they did have 3 skeletons!!!!!


i snagged up 2 of those bad boys. brings my total to 4 skellys. im a happy camper.


----------



## hallorenescene

crow, that will look good on your aquarium.
grease, nice hand. 
crazydad, that looks great all lit up


----------



## snigglez

greaseballs80 said:


> I believe this is the Frankenstein crawling hand you are talking about. Picked this up at Goodwill for $3.00 because it was damaged it had the original box too. I fixed it by adding blood,as you can see in the pic. Oh I have it displayed upside down looks better this way for me.


Wow I really like this one I wonder if I can change the vampire looking hand to look like this one..... Some puffy paint might work. And I wonder if impot a rip on it then super glue it and paint it red to look like an open wound.... If not this year maybe for next year .... Thanks for the pic


----------



## snigglez

Garthgoyle said:


> I've missed tons in the days that I have been gone, apparently Lots of excellent scores (and very nice overhauls, regarding the modified items).
> 
> I grabbed The Harvester for $59.99 while up north, so I'm quite pleased about that.


. AWESOME

nice to see you back hope you had a nice trip....


----------



## Helena Handbasket

I drank the Kool-Aid and bought a Walgreens skeleton today.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I got five more skulls from Rite aid and a floor mat from big lots to match my pot holders and table place mats.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Oh man, now I have to go to Rite Aid!


----------



## 22606

Did the Kool Aid at least have a pleasant taste, Helena Handbasket? Glad that you managed to locate one

Great finds, tortured_serenity. I was not aware that Rite Aid also had those skulls.


----------



## bkszabo

Cloak_Dagger said:


> View attachment 136299
> 
> View attachment 136300
> 
> View attachment 136301
> 
> View attachment 136306
> 
> View attachment 136304
> 
> View attachment 136303


That is one awesome, drool inducing bunch of stuff! Lucky!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

*Spot lights*



HalloScream said:


> Does anybody know where I can find some cheap spotlights? I was looking at some mini ones at Spirit Halloween that were $17 each. I'm not paying that much for those.


Probably too late now but I just bought flood lights in red, blue and green along with their stakes at Home Depot yesterday for 3.98 each!


----------



## Helena Handbasket

wednesdayaddams said:


> Probably too late now but I just bought flood lights in red, blue and green along with their stakes at Home Depot yesterday for 3.98 each!


My local HD didn't have those  I had to make do with clamp lights and blue spotlight bulbs, which wound up costing me about $15 per light.


----------



## RCIAG

Tortured Serenity, did your mat reek of rubber like mine did? You could smell those things in the next aisle at Big Lots!!


----------



## hallorenescene

tortured serinity, nice skulls
bks, i love that brain.


----------



## screamqueen2012

snigglez said:


> Well today I got my Creepy Crawly Green Hands from Grandin Road 2 of them didn't work. It said comes with batteries so I thought maybe the batteries are dead. I put fresh ones in and they still didn't work. So I called them they said that they were very sorry about this. They pulled up my account and said they will replace the 2 that don't work and there is no reason to return the broken ones so just keep them for a decorative look. She said I will have my 2 other hands within 5 days. Love this place its so nice to have companies who care.....


lol....thats too funny ....you know i have had these hands for 13 years and they still work.....one of mine has alittle arthritis in the thumb but it tries...that was great of grandian road....maybe someone on here can tell you how to fix the loose wire in the two that wont get it going....


----------



## screamqueen2012

snigglez said:


> So Saturday night went to the Twilight Miramar Air Show.. Never been at night to one it was great.... We stayed over to Sunday and went to OldTown San Diego. Got some Ideas for a Day of the Dead Party I am giving my dad so that was good. We walked into this small general type store they were all dressed up like back in the days and I saw this stand with bottles and I told my husband that would look really cool with colored water in them and smoke or bubbles coming out of it for my Mad Scientist area. The Store Manager (I think playing the part of the owner) looked at me very strange and said you do know what that is right I said not sure. He said its to hold vinegars and oils or you can even do syrups they come with corks and spouts (I saw them with the corks) so my husband said how much he said 30.00 (no special price wish it was though) then hubby saw the cookies right next to them and said I would buy it for a free cookie I look at him cause I know he jokes around a lot and just laughed he said no really put in a free cookie and I will buy it... so here it is It will be on my Mad Scientist table, oh yeah and Hubby got his FREE COOKIE, The guy we bought it from said could you please take a picture of your set up and send it to me on our FB page. He said I would of never of thought to use them for that... so I got his card and I will do just so.
> Here is a pic of the candy wall and what I bought
> 
> In this picture you can see the glass domes on the counter Hubby got to pick a FREE COOKIE from there, some are cookies some are brownies
> View attachment 136029
> 
> View attachment 136030
> 
> View attachment 136031


that bottle display is great!! what a great find!! luv luv


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Back on Oct 15 I ordered a wig for my carnival theme from BuyCostumes. Things were on sale and think I got 25% or more off. It arrived yesterday and it's a really nice wig (sucker punch Blondie wig--tag inside said it was a Rubies product). Came in a nice reusable storage box. Even shampooable. Anyway along with the wig they included a small box of cereal and a coupon for future purchase--30% off all accessories or 15% off my next order. The cereal was a surprise (guess they are in cereal country) and I almost threw out the receipt until I noticed the coupon. Thought I'd send the alert out if you order from them or did during one of their Halloween sales.

Happy with my wig and overall online purchase. Coupon offer is good through December 31.


----------



## snigglez

screamqueen2012 said:


> lol....thats too funny ....you know i have had these hands for 13 years and they still work.....one of mine has alittle arthritis in the thumb but it tries...that was great of grandian road....maybe someone on here can tell you how to fix the loose wire in the two that wont get it going....


Yeah hubby said after Halloween n stuff calms down he will open them up to see what is wrong or take them to work so the guy who does all the odd jobs electrical car house jobs for the owners can see if he can fix it.... He really does know and does it all he pretty cool guy.


----------



## hallorenescene

hey, grandin road is having a 1/2 off sale. ghost of spookie, you should check out the gypsy lady for your carnival theme. i think she is cool. i got her for around $50.00. you will have to keep clicking the different headings till you come to the 50% off coupon. 
http://www.grandinroad.com/?SourceC...-Google-_-keyword=grandin+road-_-Brand Search


----------



## sookie

Lowes is having a 40% off sale. I just got the flaming cauldron for $16! Also got some glitter spiders for $2 a piece.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

stop! you're hurting me! lol. i already spent all my monies at grandin road!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Picked up the small handheld candelabra (single candle) at Spirit today.


----------



## 22606

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Picked up the small handheld candelabra (single candle) at Spirit today.


Great choice, Saruman. I bought that last year and really like it; I haven't even see it this time around. I _was_ going to purchase the full-sized candelabra, but they sold all of them in the meantime (probably for the best).


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Garthgoyle said:


> Great choice, Saruman. I bought that last year and really like it; I haven't even see it this time around. I _was_ going to purchase the full-sized candelabra, but they sold all of them in the meantime (probably for the best).


It should look good on the witch's table inside my front window.

Had originally gone in there for the hanging flame lamp, but then I noticed the candelabra. Only had three of them on a low shelf, but still had a lot of the hanging flame lamps left. (Planning to go back on Nov 1, and pick up one or two of those.)

Didn't see any of the other candelabra in my local store though. Must've sold out earlier in the season.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

just looked up the candleabra from spirit. very cool!


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds lke some of you are making great scores


----------



## Jack Skellington

Picked up some new skulls today, one is moss covered the other is a Tribal Skull. Also scored another foam pumpkin with these creepy eyes. 50% off Halloween merchandise at Fairfield Garden Center. Also did their Tunnel of Terror walthrough. 

Good day all round.


----------



## IowaGuy

Got some good tent stakes for metal archway and my two inflatables (carriage and sinking pirate ship). Also got that Krylong paint I was advised with my wood-made gravestones. Lastly, the price of good batteries officially makes me choke, for my Spirit animatronics.


----------



## earthbound

Went to Lowes yesterday and picked up 3 sets of blood drip lights for $11.98 a piece. Also got the life size witch for $47.50 and the life size head dropping reaper for $38.50!  Happy Halloween Everyone!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yay! that is a great haul!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was tempted to check out my Lowes but just not in the mood to go shopping yesterday or today I guess. Did stop in an Ace Hardware this morning to pick up a tarp to cover our in-construction bbq island (going to rain this evening!....doesn't it just figure....and it's kind of cold too). Any way they had these little hampster toys that run around a wheel on clearance for less than $3. This halloween isn't even over or even started yet in my area and here my mind goes to using the hampsters as a prop for a mad lab. The hampsters running the wheel will be the source of electricity for the lab experiment! I couldn't resist. Picked up a few of those little power generators!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

the lowes in my town of course is out of everything but the sucky things. we probably never had anything good to begin with. my town kind of "sux" for halloween products. for some reason we don't get a lot of good stuff. sigh...


----------



## Savage Night

A fogger. This year, we bought a tombstone cover for our fogger, only to find out this morning that it wouldn't work with it. Turns out the low ground fogger has a different port for the fog. I raced over to Spirit, certain that there wouldn't be a fogger in the place, but they had lots of them. Phew!

Also bought a bag of green spiderweb, because you can never have too much green spiderweb.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was tempted to check out my Lowes but just not in the mood to go shopping yesterday or today I guess. Did stop in an Ace Hardware this morning to pick up a tarp to cover our in-construction bbq island (going to rain this evening!....doesn't it just figure....and it's kind of cold too). Any way they had these little hampster toys that run around a wheel on clearance for less than $3. This halloween isn't even over or even started yet in my area and here my mind goes to using the hampsters as a prop for a mad lab. The hampsters running the wheel will be the source of electricity for the lab experiment! I couldn't resist. Picked up a few of those little power generators!!


Quite a clever idea for a mad lab.


----------



## Paint It Black

It's only 4:30 p.m. here. Waiting impatiently for the first tot'ers! 

Not sure how long my gid bracelets are going to last now that I have activated them...

Earlier I stopped in Walgreens and got one of their resin skulls, now $3.99, and a big bag of bugs $1.49, and a bag of spider rings for .49.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

my walgreens still had the same stuff out @ regular price. i was hoping the large tombstones were on clearance, but they aren't!


----------



## msgatorslayer

Lastnight at Walgreens I picked up a 4 pack of indoor light bulbs for $1.60. There are 2 orange and 2 purple.

Today I picked up 2 nice, solid, detailed skulls from Big Lot's for $5 a piece.

Stores are dropping their prices quicker this year. Both these stores had 50% off.

Tommorrow will be like Black Friday for many of us as we wake early to check out many stores for their after Halloween discounts.


----------



## Kitty

Lowe's LED Skeleton with stand, 70% off plus extra 10% Veteran, total $7.
Target Wilton's Frankenstein & Bones baking pans, 50% off plus 5% using Target card, total $8.
Jo Ann's Wilton's Skeleton baking pan, 50% off, total $14.


----------



## moonbaby345

Went to TWO Walgreens to get the LED owl and a Jack in the box but they didn't have any so I picked up the haunted phone for $7.50 instead and a purple glitter LED haunted house pillar candle for $2.50(regular $5.00)They aslo had a skull and Jack O' Lantern,a black rose with red glitter for .50 cents and 2 orange frosted glass tea light holders for only .99 cents each(regular $1.99 each) for those still looking for Medusa's both of my Walgreens didn't have any.

I also went to CVS and got the plug in white skull looking jack O' Lantern for $2.99(regular $4.99) and a glitter green spider tea lite hilder for $1.50(regular $3.00)They aslo had orange and purple.


----------



## CoffinWorm

I scored two of these store displays from CVS. They originally held candy. The windows have LEDs in them that flicker off and on! I asked if I could have them after Halloween since they were going to throw them out and they said it was fine.


----------



## Diabolik

Our Halloween got moved to Saturday, but my wife and I took Halloween off anyways. The weather here was horrid anyways, so we thought we'd go out and see if we could find any deals. We ended up going to Kmart, Walgreens, Halloween City, Wal Mart and Target. I have to say that I think this is by far the worst year I can recall for retail. Some of the stuff was just junk. Even Halloween City was a total disappointment. The only thing I ended up buying was a small 400 watt fogger at Walgreens for $15. I really like this little foggers for inside of props. They seem to work just as well as the larger 400 watt units only much smaller. This one has a woreless remote, but it looks like it should work with a standard timer as well.


----------



## PeanutMM

Was able to get a Spooky Tree from Lowes for like $24 (regular price $85). I like it quite a bit and will look good set up inside with some pumpkins and skulls next year. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_348637-7834...e&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=spooky+tree&facetInfo=


----------



## mikentn

I snagged three of the Walgreen skellies today at 50% off.  Also picked up a animated Medusa head and a lighted cocoon man. Went to Spirit and got one of the huge black poseable spiders, along with some masks and monster hands for next year. Also got a bag of bones for a cauldron creep. Pretty good day.


----------



## 22606

The CVS display is excellent. Nice score, CoffinWorm.

Great price for the fogger, Diabolik. 

Sounds like everyone made out nicely.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Two sets hands $5 each
Skull mask $15
Zombie/creeper type mask $12
Two flame cauldrons $8 each
Owl with lite up eyes that work $8ish
Black lite spotlight $3ish
400w fogger with ice compartment $40ish
Big bag of bats and one of mice for $2.50 each
$2 to children's hospital
3 pairs of Halloween themed knee high socks for the wife so she is less harsh on me for spending money at $2.50 each

Worked out nice that TOT got moved so I could use the stuff this year. I may stop back tomorrow to see what's left.


----------



## hallorenescene

coffin, those are nice store displays. very lucky score
dr, you got some nice stuff too. 
peanut, i went to the site you posted, but it said one of the items that i wanted was unavailable at the stores closest to me. and one item was available.


----------



## Shadowbat

I ran into where my wife and I work to see what has been marked down. There was a picture I wanted but didnt want to pay full price for. It was 50% off, so 5 bucks was better than 10. lol


----------



## grimreaper1962

I got 3 of the smaller walgreens skeletons for $12.00 ($4.00 each). These are the ones that are about 2-1/2 - 3 feet tall. Kind of loosely assembled with sheet small diameter screws. Stii not too bad for 3 of them. Now I have a total of 6 of that size and I believe 6 of the larger popular ones from this year. So next year I will have a bunch of skellies to get started with.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

grimreaper1962 said:


> I got 3 of the smaller walgreens skeletons for $12.00 ($4.00 each). These are the ones that are about 2-1/2 - 3 feet tall. Kind of loosely assembled with sheet small diameter screws. Stii not too bad for 3 of them. Now I have a total of 6 of that size and I believe 6 of the larger popular ones from this year. So next year I will have a bunch of skellies to get started with.


Nice find! I checked my Walgreens yesterday hoping to find one or two and no luck. I bought one earlier in the year and could use a few more. That's a great price for them.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i went to walgreens this morning on the way to work and picked up 4 tombstones. two led and two just plain, but they are the larger ones. i plan on beefing them up next year so 15 dollars for four ain't too bad. i went back after work when i had more time to look and they had packed up the halloween already! sheesh!

but i did get a christmas led light on a garden stake that had both a red and green gel for 9.99. :O) oh, and i got a box of wine too ha ha!


----------



## EviLEye

I have to admit I got kind of sucked into the half off stuff but it gave me a chance to replenish items and start planning for new scenes.

I ended up picking up a thrashing zombie for $35 at Halloween Club. I have never really been fond of some these items but the mechanics are the same as the insane killer so thought I'd give it a shot, and once I got it home I was pretty impressed with the action. So much so I went back to get another one thinking I can modify/change clothes into another character.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

The only thing I could afford to do was have surgery to extract the wisdom tooth I broke yesterday morning. No after 'ween shopping for me this year...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry Raven. Definitely not the preferred way to spend money. 

A few years ago right before Halloween I ended up with emergency laser surgery due to a torn retina. Since it was emergency surgery I think it was mostly covered by our insurance however. Messed up my halloween for me and I didn't feel like shopping afterwards either. There's always next year. 

BTW hope you didn't crack your tooth on some halloween candy.


----------



## Paint It Black

Target today was 50 percent off and mostly costumes and candy and a few baking items were just about all that was left. I got 3 bags of gid green spider webs and 2 large plastic storage bins.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I forgot to mention that yesterday at Walgreens I picked up a 27-inch stuffed orange and black tiger from their newly stocked Christmas mdse. It was $17 and I thought pretty realistic looking especially for the price, plan on using it in my circus area with a strobe light on it so it won't be fully lit. I'll have to look for some tiger growling soundtracks to add to the effect. It would be cool if I could rig just his tail to flip back and forth. I'll try to come back and post a photo of the tiger for those doing a similar haunt theme. I'll be building some gorilla and monkey props next year using some masks and hands I've been picking up over the last few years. @@Evil Eye, I'll be using my Thrashing Mummy props from last year to be gorilla bodies, so yes, this basic prop can be very versatile and has good movement. I also have a lion mask from Halloween Asylum last year that will get turned into a prop. So even though I'm done with after-halloween shopping now I already have my work cut out for me for next year.

UPS just rang the doorbell with the last of my halloween items for the year. Two props from GrandinRoad and a bubble fogger. Hope the props are okay. Heard some people have been disappointed with the condition of theirs. 



Well, fogger and Victoria arrived okay. She's stunning. Stone Man, has a flattened nose that I'm sure since he's a foam or latex won't recover--if you know differently let me know. He does a have terrific looking expression though which is why I decided to get him.

Here's a photo of him. Looks like he ran into a door or wall face first! They offered a refund or an exchange (still had him in stock) so went for the exchange. Hope next one is fine.











Second update 11/12, replacement Stone Man arrived and looks good. I posted a photo under the Prop thread on Venitian Victoria. Happy with how GR resolved the damaged guy, took time to return it but they picked up shipping and I love the prop. Glad he was still in stock.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i rec'd my 2nd venetian victoria yesterday and she is okay.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

I went out for post-Halloween shopping at a local Halloween chain called Halloween Alley here in Alberta.

My big win was this Dracula mask (centre)! We've had the classic monsters in the yard for years, and Frankenstein has always looked pretty awesome (IMO) largely due to his mask. Dracula on the other hand always looked like he'd had his head ran over. It didn't help that it was a flimsy half-mask either. So this should be a step up. (It's not Bela, but it'll do for now.)










The other thing I got was this slimer mask. I can't really imagine wearing it as a mask, but I think it could be awesome in the yard as some kind of peeper or axeworthy type deal (although it's likely already to heavy for that.) Can't be that hard to sculpt a huge tongue, right? Ewwww.


----------



## HalloScream

I got the Spooky Town Haunted Grove at Michaels. It was left over from their Spooky Town display in good shape and was 70% off.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

awesome scores hallo and gobby!


----------



## 22606

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> The only thing I could afford to do was have surgery to extract the wisdom tooth I broke yesterday morning. No after 'ween shopping for me this year...


Sorry to hear, RHC. Hope that you aren't in too much pain right now...



Ghost of Spookie said:


> UPS just rang the doorbell with the last of my halloween items for the year. Two props from GrandinRoad and a bubble fogger. Hope the props are okay. Heard some people have been disappointed with the condition of theirs.


I recently received all four of my life-sized characters (and one glowing skeleton), which were perfectly fine. Some of them have heads made of foam latex, while others have hard plastic faces placed over the foam, it seems (not that it's such a bad thing, really); must have been some _major_ issues regarding the latter to cause the manufacturer to go that route this time around.


That is a pretty cool vamp, Gobby, and I like your idea for the Slimer mask.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yay! garthgoyle. so glad you have perfect props!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

GobbyGruesome said:


> The other thing I got was this slimer mask. I can't really imagine wearing it as a mask, but I think it could be awesome in the yard as some kind of peeper or axeworthy type deal (although it's likely already to heavy for that.) Can't be that hard to sculpt a huge tongue, right? Ewwww.


Love that Slimer mask. Had my eye on it for several months, but it was backordered for so long on the Party City/Halloween City websites that I passed on getting it this year. Similarly to you, I have other ideas for how to use the mask.


----------



## 22606

wednesdayaddams said:


> yay! garthgoyle. so glad you have perfect props!


Thanks, wednesday. I was kind of worried ordering so many, thinking that at least one was bound to come messed up, but the sale was so good that I could not help myself In my dealings, though, Grandin Road has had great customer service when things _have_ gone wrong.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just went to Spirit and snagged 4 hanging flam lamps ($8 ea)...he mentioned that Spencer's was doing all their stuff at 75% off already if anyone is interested


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sorry Raven. Definitely not the preferred way to spend money.
> 
> A few years ago right before Halloween I ended up with emergency laser surgery due to a torn retina. Since it was emergency surgery I think it was mostly covered by our insurance however. Messed up my halloween for me and I didn't feel like shopping afterwards either. There's always next year.
> 
> BTW hope you didn't crack your tooth on some halloween candy.






Garthgoyle said:


> Sorry to hear, RHC. Hope that you aren't in too much pain right now...




Thanks GoS & Garthgoyle.  Nah not on candy that I know of, I guess it broke while sleeping (clenched my jaw or something, idk). Woke up sore as heck, and while I was drinking my morning cup o' joe yesterday morn, half of it came out. 1/2 including part of the root leaving exposed nerves in it's wake. At least to me, I'd rather have a compound fractures than that, and I've had more than a couple fractures like that before.  


All good, surgery was 1st thing this a.m., and I'm still pretty doped up (have been all day). Intensified by a few shots of GlenMorangie Highland Single Malt 25 yr. (Scotch). That kicked the Lortab's into high gear and I can't feel a thing. Lol! Hopefully I'll be able to get some more sleep, because I'm mildly allergic to Hydrocodone (found in Lortab's & Vicodin), and it usually makes me pretty restless & attitudinal in a very negative way. 


Sorry to hear that torn retina ruined Halloween for you back then, that really stinks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Fun masks Gobby! Don't think I've seen those around here.


I mentioned a few posts back about the great stuffed tiger I bought at Walgreens that I plan on using in my carnival. Here's 2 photos of her, she's 27-1/2 inches long. $17. As I said I'd love to animate her tail to move back and forth and add a tiger growling soundtrack. Might add some claws to her as well.



















Can't you just picture her with a severed arm or leg held between her paws?


I updated my previous post about Stone Man to include a photo of him. Their customer service is pretty good and I'm just hoping the replacement is problem free.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Raven, what ever you do DO NOT use any sucking motion (straw, spitting, cigarette puffing if you smoke, or things like that) until it has healed completely. Otherwise if you thought the pain from the broken wisdom tooth was bad, the pain from the dry socket will be way worse. They usually tell you this but I thought I would mention it as well. I followed it carefully when my WT was pulled an came out fine, a friend wouldn't give up her cigarettes during this time and paid the price. The hardest is brushing your teeth and not spitting out, just open your mouth to drain.

Hey, glad if it had to happen that it didn't happen before Halloween.


----------



## drmort

spookie Ghost...jeepers I have one of those tigers already on top my Murphy bed and stupid me never thought about him holding a limb. Alien child is sitting on him.
Bought 7 Big Lots bluckys 50% off (normal 18$) hoping to make a stack next year of acrobatic skeleys like a photo someone posted on this site previously. 
Party City SW Orlando had 40% off stuff (putting costumes away).


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@Raven, what ever you do DO NOT use any sucking motion (straw, spitting, cigarette puffing if you smoke, or things like that) until it has healed completely. Otherwise if you thought the pain from the broken wisdom tooth was bad, the pain from the dry socket will be way worse. They usually tell you this but I thought I would mention it as well. I followed it carefully when my WT was pulled an came out fine, a friend wouldn't give up her cigarettes during this time and paid the price. The hardest is brushing your teeth and not spitting out, just open your mouth to drain.
> 
> Hey, glad if it had to happen that it didn't happen before Halloween.



Thanks for the advice  I know, and I'm on a pair of nicotine patches (one didn't cut it)  I might very well take the opportunity to quit, like I've been saying I would for...well forever. This is the 2nd wisdom tooth I've lost over the past few years (not sure why either, neither looked damaged/bad), and I'd just have them all removed if I could afford it. Working for oneself however, business first. All else secondary, including expensive surgeries. The worst part is, I came equipped with one extra that's impacted deep, but it's not the source of the problems according to the x-ray. I. R. iz being toothy mutant.  


Lol! I'm happy it didn't happen on Halloween, that would be a heck of a b-day present, I'll tell ya.


----------



## sumrtym

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Thanks for the advice  I know, and I'm on a pair of nicotine patches (one didn't cut it)  I might very well take the opportunity to quit, like I've been saying I would for...well forever. This is the 2nd wisdom tooth I've lost over the past few years (not sure why either, neither looked damaged/bad), and I'd just have them all removed if I could afford it. Working for oneself however, business first. All else secondary, including expensive surgeries. The worst part is, I came equipped with one extra that's impacted deep, but it's not the source of the problems according to the x-ray. I. R. iz being toothy mutant.
> 
> 
> Lol! I'm happy it didn't happen on Halloween, that would be a heck of a b-day present, I'll tell ya.


I've got you beat. I needed to have all of mine removed for years and one broke on me so I did, without the gas. I got the dry socket on part of them. The packing kept coming out on me and I kept stuffing back in with my tongue. 

Anyway, for the mutant part, I had one root canal 2 years before on a tooth and was getting pain on it. I was afraid I was going to have to lose the tooth. It was a weird one that had double roots in it when I had it done. Well, on top of that, come to find out the original surgeon missed another root canal...an extra on top of that. 

I had it redone at a dental school. The guy who worked on me was very excited and I just LOVED the instructors walking in and saying "we should use that on our cases to talk about". He got a really good picture of the extra root and wanted to use it on his future business cards.....

So I think I've got you beat on mutant issues.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

sumrtym said:


> I've got you beat. I needed to have all of mine removed for years and one broke on me so I did, without the gas. I got the dry socket on part of them. The packing kept coming out on me and I kept stuffing back in with my tongue.
> 
> Anyway, for the mutant part, I had one root canal 2 years before on a tooth and was getting pain on it. I was afraid I was going to have to lose the tooth. It was a weird one that had double roots in it when I had it done. Well, on top of that, come to find out the original surgeon missed another root canal...an extra on top of that.
> 
> I had it redone at a dental school. The guy who worked on me was very excited and I just LOVED the instructors walking in and saying "we should use that on our cases to talk about". He got a really good picture of the extra root and wanted to use it on his future business cards.....
> 
> So I think I've got you beat on mutant issues.



Lol! I'm cool with that!    My first one abscessed on me from a not so readily apparent crack that appeared the day before the abscess started, but that w/o doubt pales in comparison. Good idea though, it never even crossed my mind to check in with the local major colleges, both of which have dentistry programs. I'll definitely look into that as soon as this one heals.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, gos, he does look sad with that flattened nose. i bought 3 items on that 50% off sale. hope they ship. i went to target today, hoped to get this spider, but other than costumes, everything was pretty much packed away. i did get a bones baking dish, and 3 extention cords. i never have enough cords
nice masks gobby. 
rhc, sorry to hear your tooth has been biting it for you.
ghost of spookie, that tiger is perfect


----------



## Shadowbat

Family was at Target last night and while they were pretty much picked over on decor and props, I did grab a box of skull pathway lights for only $3!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Fun masks Gobby! Don't think I've seen those around here.
> 
> 
> I mentioned a few posts back about the great stuffed tiger I bought at Walgreens that I plan on using in my carnival. Here's 2 photos of her, she's 27-1/2 inches long. $17. As I said I'd love to animate her tail to move back and forth and add a tiger growling soundtrack. Might add some claws to her as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you just picture her with a severed arm or leg held between her paws?
> 
> 
> I updated my previous post about Stone Man to include a photo of him. Their customer service is pretty good and I'm just hoping the replacement is problem free.


Great idea with the tail swinging...please share if/when you figure it all out...that was the one thing I ran out of time for this year..the animals


----------



## drzeus

I scored 2 witch greeters with cauldron at Lowe's for 70% off last Thursday. Originally sold for $160 each, I got them for $45! I also snagged 3 of the spooky wire frame trees for $26 each. It was a good day!


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, I am glad you posted photos of the tiger. She is awesome!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Greetings @@DrZeus! Glad to see you. Nice finds at Lowes. I saw those trees when I picked up my pirate there early in the season and they are very nice. I ran out of money or would have liked to have added them to our yard. Saw someone else mention they picked them up as well. The trees I use, from Joann Fabrics a few years ago, are very stiff looking and I really liked the shape of Lowes. That was a super clearance price on them. With the rain pending here on Halloween night I was reluctant to use my CVS projectors for outside stuff like the singing pumpkins. Very disappointed. Were you able to use yours this year? I want to come up with a good use for them in the carnival theme. Just not sure what yet. Hope you had a dry evening there.

Thanks Hallo, drmort, PumpkinPie and Paint. I would have loved to have found one at a Goodwill for a little less but since I've never seen one there before figured a bird in the hand...or a tiger in the tank....for $17 would be my best bet. I thought her coloring was very nice and she doesn't look cheap and cartoonish. In the dark she'll probably look even better! The first motor that comes to mind for the tail is a wiper blade motor but I think that's overkill and sure there must be cheaper and less powerful motors that will work. Even a reindeer motor might work depending on how I place her. That's a pretty slow back and forth movement. I'll have to check out a few "easy" options since I'm not technical. I think I would like to place her perched a bit high up near the kids head level and have her quietly purring and chewing on a body part ocassionally letting out a growl...like content for the moment but could spot something yummy in the passerbys. I'm planning on incorporating a number of animals.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i hit walmart this morning. bought a cauldron for 3.00 some black, white & glow spiderweb for 1.00 ea. some wilton cookie cutters, and a cookie pan. spent about $20., then went to target, bought 3 tombstones 1 talking tombstone with face (6.00), 2 other tombstones for 2 dollars ea. the string of flame lights (only one left here) for 3.00, a huge awesome black urn, for 7.50 and the battery owl for 4.50. btw, target is 70% off here today! ps also bought a 400 w fogger and fog juice for 13.50 total @ meijer, but all of target's 400 watt foggers today are 70% off if you are in the mood for one.


----------



## TheBerggs

Stopped at Michael's today and scored a set of animated talking busts, 5 flickering candle yard stakes, a bag of vampire teeth, a bag of glow in the dark witches fingers, and 2 packs of 15 glow bracelets for under $25. Next stop was Big Lots for 4 boxes of mini string lights in orange, $5.18 with tax. This is my favorite time of year. The parties are great but I love the bargain shopping and start of planning for next year.


----------



## osenator




----------



## HalloweenTrick

I was lucky enough to go into Spencer's today and find spirits jumping spider for 10$ with a free foot pad!! I was very happy. Then I decided to go to spirit and they were closed already the store was empty


----------



## pumpkinpie

WtF...I am so freaking jealous, lol Congratulations on your find that's AWESOME!!!! So happy for you...now I want to go to mine


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i bought the shaking spider for $5 from grandin road. then i opened it this morning and my dog went nuts and killed it. lol. i think the inner workings are okay, they are set in plastic, but the foam for the most part, got badly mangled. giggle.


----------



## pumpkinpie

wednesdayaddams said:


> i bought the shaking spider for $5 from grandin road. then i opened it this morning and my dog went nuts and killed it. lol. i think the inner workings are okay, they are set in plastic, but the foam for the most part, got badly mangled. giggle.



Lmao...thanks for sharing I needed that


----------



## HalloweenTrick

pumpkinpie said:


> WtF...I am so freaking jealous, lol Congratulations on your find that's AWESOME!!!! So happy for you...now I want to go to mine


good luck pumpkin if you go. They only had two left, so you better hurry


----------



## pumpkinpie

Mine were all out  oh well maybe next year, I didn't realize they sold it at Spensers and I just hated to spend $40 at Spirit (we had a hefty vet bill Friday)


----------



## Matt1

osenator said:


> View attachment 142583


Dude! I want to live in Canada! You always get these great deals!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Gee im sorry pumpkin. At least your spirit store was still open.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice scores everyone. that jumping spider would be awesome to have.


----------



## msgatorslayer

I bought a Santa mask at I-Party yesterday. It was considered Halloween so I got 50% off. SCORE!!!

I'm turning one of my props into Santa this year.


----------



## Muffy

This is the 1st year in sometime I did not go after Halloween shopping but I did manage to get quite a few things before Halloween this year. Blew all my money on that stuff. Bought the dancing witch, John Doe & the broom that sweeps by itself from Oriental Trading Post. Never did I think that stuff would be such a hit on Halloween night. The people just loved them. 


The witch was on this round thing like these new little robotic vacuums that go around your floors by themselves. She was 5ft. high & made these great sounds...no place to put her at the last minute so she was in the bathroom. Worked the whole night w/ no problems. John doe was under a white blood stained sheet. He was on a timer & would slowly rise up every so often & breathe real heavy, then recline...again no problems. Loved the broom that sweeps by itself, only thing was you have to touch it to keep it on. No time for that. Then I bought a lifesize skeleton at Rite Aid for 50% off before Halloween, he went on the organ & looked great. I also bought a new stero...just needed something big for outside for the yard music. Problem was we were afraid to put it out there because no one would be out there. So it got used in the house.

Only other stuff was what I got yesterday.....bought a unique glass jar for witches table, a bunch of big neat spiders & bugs for 25 cents each, a small light up pumpkin & a little vintage pumpkin train. We were kind of broke this month, goal was to not run out of candy so we bought about $200.00 worth & yes we did not run out.Gonna spend some bucks this year cause we are going to change out our scenes.


----------



## BlueFrog

I tried not to succumb to the after-holiday sales but the talk about Pose & Stay skeles at Kmart caused me to scoot out on the off-chance my local store had some. No such luck. I fif open my wallet for four of the black & silver spiderweb flameless candles. The last thing I need are more candles but the design is so perfect for an upcoming theme that I decided to splurge. 

Otherwise, I'm trying soooo hard not to spend more money on props because for the next twelve months, Smooth-on is going to own my wallet and my soul.


----------



## Matt1

Muffy said:


> This is the 1st year in sometime I did not go after Halloween shopping but I did manage to get quite a few things before Halloween this year. Blew all my money on that stuff. Bought the dancing witch, John Doe & the broom that sweeps by itself from Oriental Trading Post. Never did I think that stuff would be such a hit on Halloween night. The people just loved them.
> 
> 
> The witch was on this round thing like these new little robotic vacuums that go around your floors by themselves. She was 5ft. high & made these great sounds...no place to put her at the last minute so she was in the bathroom. Worked the whole night w/ no problems. John doe was under a white blood stained sheet. He was on a timer & would slowly rise up every so often & breathe real heavy, then recline...again no problems. Loved the broom that sweeps by itself, only thing was you have to touch it to keep it on. No time for that. Then I bought a lifesize skeleton at Rite Aid for 50% off before Halloween, he went on the organ & looked great. I also bought a new stero...just needed something big for outside for the yard music. Problem was we were afraid to put it out there because no one would be out there. So it got used in the house.
> 
> Only other stuff was what I got yesterday.....bought a unique glass jar for witches table, a bunch of big neat spiders & bugs for 25 cents each, a small light up pumpkin & a little vintage pumpkin train. We were kind of broke this month, goal was to not run out of candy so we bought about $200.00 worth & yes we did not run out.Gonna spend some bucks this year cause we are going to change out our scenes.



Muffy, did you share pics of your decorations from this year? I would love to see everything


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Hit our Target today (70% off) and bought 19 more funkin pumpkins. Some of them I'm going to paint white. Bought a neat feathered masquerade mask, Halloween sprinkles (you know, for the kids ) and some of those purple and orange light balls. Husband was even helping me load up the cart....progress...progress....


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Went to Target today and bought everyone's costumes for next year's "Vampire Masquerade" haunt. Lots of feathered masks, make-up, etc.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

We had lunch and stopped in at Big Lots, not for halloween though. Figured I'm done for the year. They had a small selection of halloween stuff up front in a clearance shelf unit and a few dozen costumes hanging on a rack outside. Wasn't interested in any of it. 

Saw a Spirit Halloween store nearby and was _shocked_ to see the doors open. Got curious and walked in and they said they would be open til 5 or 6 today and that was it. Said they were going to close yesterday, 11/3, but still had quite a bit left to sell so made the decision to stay open thru Sunday. I walked around. Mostly costume, masks, accessories but a few props left. Not many though, mostly the smaller stuff. They were also selling off the displays since I saw one marked sold. A few zombie babies. I picked up a Giggle clown half mask for my carnival skeleton to wear and two sets of Toe Tags (set 6 each) for $7 total. Everything was still 50% off. 

Hadn't planned on actively going to search out any more halloween and never checked out Halloween City, Target, Walmart, Michaels or Joanns. I haven't heard anyone mention Hobby Lobby in a while. Anyone check them out this past week? I know the location near us didn't get the giant super-sized Funkins or I would have planned on trying to get one for a scarecrow.

Before heading home we needed to go to CVS and I did stop to looked at what Halloween they had left. Very minimal. Saw two of the little prop guy (not butler) and maybe 4-5 of the bobble headed reapers. Noticed a woman walk in and go to the halloween section. She bought one of the Reapers. The signage said 50% off, the reaper was $40, and I could have sworn the clerk rang it up and said it was like $10, making it 75% off but didn't ask her or check for myself.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds everyone. there wasn't much here to start with. i did however see a big spider at target, and a skeleton dog at shopko i would have liked, but my feet hurt so bad after halloween i didn't go to check out prices the day after. so the next day i went, and all the sheves were pretty much gone of halloween. i never saw halloween cleared out so fast. oh well, maybe i'll score them at garage sales this summer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, understand about dragging and not feeling like going shopping. Neighbor's dogs woke me 3 times last night from a sound sleep and couldn't drink enough coffee today to feel awake. Sorry you missed out on the spider and skeleton dog. Was that the Gemmy animated dog?

Feel like I have a rubber spine because I said I was done, and after thinking about the 75% off at CVS (signs all said 50% but when scanned everything *was* 75%), I went back today to see what was left. Knew if I didn't go today, most likely it would be gone later this week when I felt more like going out. Picked up 2 of the 6-ft tall reapers for $10 each, 2 of the 28-inch Zombie guys for my circus for $5 a piece, a female zombie wig and a male zombie wig for $2.50 each, a bleeding skull mask with pump for $3.25 and a lady bug little girls' costume in red and black with red polka dots, a black and red trimmed tutu and a white and yellow daisy that I thought looked very much clown costume-like so will use for my carnival tightrope walker, $5. _Fini_, really! 75% is really inexpensive. Hard to imagine making some of the stuff for what they are selling for at that price.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Ghost of Spookie*, I feel your pain. My resolve not to buy anything other than materials was shot to heck when Halloween Asylum put a bunch of neat things on sale at 70% off tonight. Some giant bugs, some "safe" weapons, a half zombie, and other miscellaney later... yeah, it's gonna be a bad CC bill.


----------



## osenator

WOWOWOWOWOW... 

I just got some crazy deals at Shoppers Drug Mart. I'll take pics tonight, but I just scored more than 200$ worth of stuff, for less than 30$. And they are huge... crazy huge stuff. I not sure how the hell I am going to bring this haul home. My wife will likely kill me, but I will store them in the backyard, as they will no way fit anywhere inside the house or in the garage. I had the mentality, since I got so many stuff, if I get anything new, must be something to really inhance the look of my haunt. I think what I scored will be diffinetly be seen. 

JM


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> ...yeah, it's gonna be a bad CC bill.


That makes two of us



osenator said:


> My wife will likely kill me, but I will store them in the backyard, as they will no way fit anywhere inside the house or in the garage.


You might wind up being stored in the backyard with them, osenator... possibly six feet underground


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*The Amazing ZOMBINIS*

I know I previously posted that I bought 2 of the 28-in. CVS animated Zombie guys for $5 each on Clearance. Well, make that 6 of them in total. I know. Don't say it . Came up with a fun idea for my carnival theme using them so called around this a.m. to local CVSs to see if I could find any more. First place I called said they had plenty of them. 18 in fact!! Heck a whole community of them! At first I wasn't sure how many I was going to need of the little people but decided 6 would suffice so took 4 off of their hands to give me the 6. 

While I only bought 4 of these guys today, you should have seen how many people looked at me. One little old lady looked at my cart and chuckled and came out and asked what I was going to do with them. One guy saw me coming in his direction and started smiling, then laughing. Passed me and then turned around in the aisle and started laughing some more. He knew he had my attention so at that point I explained it was for a halloween display next year. Gave me the biggest smile and laughed some more and went to the checkout. I'm willing to bet he tells someone about me and the zombies. He was having too much fun thinking about them. Another group of seniors pushed their cart past me and turned their heads around to see who I was. Saw one of them whispering to the other and they smiled at me when they noticed I saw them looking at the zombies. 


_So what in the world am I planning on doing with 6 of them?_ Surely you've all heard about _"The Amazing Zombinis" _(like the name? ), America's only sextuplet zombie little people who will be at my carnival next year, and perform their human pyramid stunt that will startle all who see it!?! These little guys are BIG news in the haunted circus world. Three rows of identical zombies (monozygotic births) will tower 84 inches above the heads of the ToT circus goers while attempting to stay balanced on the shoulders of those below them while the top Zombini will twirl a plate above all of their heads. .....Did I mention that occasionally a few of them suffer from vertigo and that balancing is sometimes a problem? Hehe. This is going to be fun for $30.


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, your zombinis idea sounds terrific - good you came up with it while they were still available (and for $30 total, wow.)

Osenator, you crack me up. Waiting for your pictures.

Garth and BlueFrog, I hate seeing the credit card bills following all my "great deals." But think about how much you saved. Hey, it is our hobby, right!?!


----------



## osenator

I got some amazing pumkins, original, 35$ each, got them for 2$ and other great deals!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nice. I really like the face of those tall oblong-shaped JOLs.


----------



## scarybella

osenator;1
I got some amazing pumkins said:


> RM4sP8cugmY[/MEDIA]



Man, you got a great deal there, very envious....we tend to get the low end cheap stuff over here hardly any quality items crop up for sale. Looks like a trip overseas next halloween. or you could sell me what you bought today... go on then... I'll offer you $50 lol


----------



## osenator

I am watching right now "Extreme Cheapstakes" and "My shopping Addiction" on TLC and Slice. Why I feel the tv is talking to me direclty? (L)


----------



## 22606

osenator said:


> I am watching right now "Extreme Cheapstakes" and "My shopping Addiction" on TLC and Slice. Why I feel the tv is talking to me direclty? (L)


Hahaha. Got a complex, osenator? Great new purchases


----------



## osenator

I feel Guilt! I don't even know where to store anything anymore. You should see my garage right now.. I imagine my haunt, and many scenes and such, and then, Mother Nature then decide "NO no no!, you can't do that! Let me help you move stuff around, like across the street or other neighbours yard, or let me put theses tombstones under park cars too! ". (True story.. sight). 
I HATE OCTOBER WEATHER HERE!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

70% off Halloween asylum...Picked up faux hammer, pipe wrench and manacles. I also ordered several large chains and two sets of small chains.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky, i love your ideas. nice scores. 
osenator, you really scored again, we will miss you. lol. for what you paid, yeah, i think she will let you live.
grandin road had some cool stuff on sale, so i broke down and bought some. i got the gypsy lady, and the hand rack coat holders. the gypsy is so cool looking. i'm still waiting for victoria venitian. and from improvements i am waiting on the moaning ghoul. but i think it should be called the laughing ghoul. i can't remember if i told you guys this before, so excited about it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Hallo.  I think you will really like Victoria. She's probably the most beautiful prop I have which sounds weird for halloween but as a beautiful ghost she definitely has a place in haunts. I think she's nicer in person than on their website in fact. I only have a few female props so I very much enjoyed being able to add her. Glad that she was still available for you to pick up. I see you also ordered the Gypsy too. Cool. Do you have any other female props? 

My GR Stone Man (latex face with smashed in nose ) got shipped back today and they said I'd have a replacement in 3-7 days. Keeping fingers crossed. Taking a chance on his latex face again. Almost exchanged him for Helsa who has a plastic face just to play it safe. Good luck with all of your new items.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, we'll be waiting for your pictures now too! 

Good stuff at great prices, Osenator. Let me know how you solve your storage issues. OMG, I just got almost everything stuffed in boxes like a Tetris game in the garage, so there is no way to open a box and add anything to it.


----------



## zombiehorror

I cleaned up on some 75% Halloween clearance on Monday, mostly at Wal-mart but a few things from Target as well!











Closer look; Some of this stuff will stay as is while some of it will be projects that I have to work on!

I'll use the Scream costume as a static scarecrow, there are 11 black roses for set dressing, 11 pieces of little fencing that I want to use in the gutter (think it'll really stand out with the green lights illuminating it and fog rolling around it), just wish I had found more! A thing of guts that you can pump blood thru, no idea how I'm going to use it?! 2 rolls of "barbed wire", a flaming cauldron, two sets of shackles and a thing of chain, another mini-blacklight, a witches hat that illuminates the silhouette of a witch face underneath it when it goes off. 2 packs of mini-tombstones (6 in each) that I'll use to build one of those great grandfather clocks. Some glow sticks, blacklight spider web and pumpkin strobe lights. Lastly 3 large tombstones with blinking eyes and two that the eyes and RIP light up on.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

so jealous of your flaming cauldron! i went to big lots and got a giant cauldron, i think about 20 inches for 3.50. a talking strobe light for 2.50 and a nice foam tombstone for 3.00 today.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My GR Stone Man (latex face with smashed in nose ) got shipped back today and they said I'd have a replacement in 3-7 days. Keeping fingers crossed. Taking a chance on his latex face again. Almost exchanged him for Helsa who has a plastic face just to play it safe. Good luck with all of your new items.


Sorry to hear, GoS; I hope that your next one is in better shape. Mine has one eye bulb that is very slightly off (bent a bit to the side, instead of facing straight ahead), but it is not noticeable enough to warrant exchanging. 



zombiehorror said:


> I cleaned up on some 75% Halloween clearance on Monday, mostly at Wal-mart but a few things from Target as well!


The light-up tombstones on the ends really caught my eye, but that is an awesome score overall, zombiehorror.


----------



## Monty T. Freek

I bought my very first fog machine this year at Party City....Then a few days before Halloween I got this at a garage sale.







After Halloween I hit Walgreens and got the last skelly they had and some fill ins..
Last weekend hit Party city again and got my zombie baby I was looking for for a real good price.






not my picture.
Some more fill ins..Got to "Vap" them up to look better.
Sunday went to our Flea Market and found this.






700 watt...great price...
Man it's like buying a car...You end up seeing it everywhere..
Been keeping my eye on this thread hoping some of the luck will rub off on me in my travels....
Great fines everyone. !!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

garthgoyle my sinister serena is slightly cross eyed, too. lol. monty t freek great fog finds!


----------



## 22606

wednesdayaddams said:


> garthgoyle my sinister serena is slightly cross eyed, too. lol.


The Stone Man has a touch of lazy eye, with one facing outward a little Either way, it still doesn't take away from their looks, at least

Excellent scores, Monty.


----------



## osenator

Crap, I did again... just came back home, with five bags full of stuff... this must stop... got everything at 90% off or better at Loblaws... I spent 20$ on maybe 150$ to 200$ worth of stuff. I truly hope this is my last haul. Will take pics later. 

JM


----------



## Monty T. Freek

wednesdayaddams said:


> garthgoyle my sinister serena is slightly cross eyed, too. lol. monty t freek great fog finds!





Garthgoyle said:


> The Stone Man has a touch of lazy eye, with one facing outward a little Either way, it still doesn't take away from their looks, at least
> 
> Excellent scores, Monty.


Thanks...I sure hope to find more.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My Halloween Asylum after-halloween sale masks arrived today and I'm so delighted by both of them. I had ordered _the Enigma_ who will be a terrific addition to my carnival theme (it was modeled after the guy of same name who tattooed his head like a blue puzzle and added other adornments under his skin), and I also picked up a _severed Pig Head_ full-head mask for a farm scene or whatever down the road. Fun stuff and really appreciated getting both on sale. HA always gets a great selection in and Nancy and staff have always been prompt and carefully packed the items I have ordered; for example, my masks came shipped with paper inside them to retain their shape and I really appreciated this extra level of shipping detail. Now the fun starts figuring what kind of props I'll make from them.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Ghost of Spookie, sounds like some great scores!!!


----------



## 22606

GoS, that (Enigma) was one of the masks that caught my eye. I'd love to see a picture of the actual mask when you have time, if you do not mind.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, i can relate, i think the gypsy is much prettier than pictured too. victoria came today, i was worried since she was back ordered i wouldn't get her. 
pib, here are pictures, but i took them in their boxes. i really don't want to take them out till i use them, they are so hard to put back in.















for female props i also have moaneke, a poseable microphone witch, a full sized mannequin, a partial mannequin, a home made witch, and a home made skeleton bride. i also have two mannequin forms, and a cloth armature manequin that can be assesorized and dressed like a female or male.
zombie, you got a lot of cool stuff. there wasn't anything left worth grabbing at my target, but i got some stuff at walmart today.


----------



## 22606

Both of your new props are excellent, hallo. I never realized how amazing Victoria's face is; the company perfectly captured that Victorian air of haugtiness.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Hallo i love your gypsy i wanted her too!


----------



## hallorenescene

monty, you got some wonderful scores. wowza
thanks garth, i agree with gos, she's very pretty, and you're right, she savors hautiness.. i can't wait to see her set up. next year i am doing a black and white theme, she'll fit in perfectly. my daughter and i wrote a poem about her.
halloween trick, i got the gypsy when they had their big sale. i paid something like $58.00 for her. keep watching grandin road for their deals. they have awesome props. i would like a few other props of theirs down the road. trick, how would you be planning on using the gypsy if you got her?
lol, osenator, you are a very bad boy. good thing us women loves bad boys. your wife will let you live.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, 
Thanks for showing the photos of your 2 new gals. They look awesome. The gypsy is so colorful, and the victorian woman is really cool. Both are great additions to your haunt.


----------



## osenator




----------



## Matt1

osenator said:


>


Dude! I have no idea how you do it but you rock!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Hallo I actually wanted the gypsy this year for my CarnEvil theme. Although it's over I still wish I had her . I did however buy the clown skeleton and am very happy with him.


----------



## Paint It Black

Osenator - you found some more great deals on good prop-making stuff! Way to go.


----------



## 22606

Hey, osenator, how much do you want for the cat prop that licks itself? Great haul, like usual.


----------



## im the goddess

I was given a large wooden packing crate at work today. I need to pick it up with my other car, so I will post photos once I get it. I will want suggestions on what to do with it. It is roughly 5 ft long, 2 feet wide and maybe 1.5 to 2 feet deep. I know its the right size for a coffin, but I have a toe pincher already. I was thinking a cript or alter, or maybe even cutting it down for a MIB.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> GoS, that (Enigma) was one of the masks that caught my eye. I'd love to see a picture of the actual mask when you have time, if you do not mind.


@Garthgoyle, Sure, no problem. Kind of busy weekend with DH but should have time Monday or Tuesday. I have Stone Man 2 coming Monday so thought I would take some photos then and post my Victoria as well. Hallo's costume appears more gray/white and mine is more beige/white so thought I would show the variation. I know the faces are all hand-painted but so far look pretty similar.

@Hallo, wow your GR gypsy looks terrific! Her face looks great and the fabric looks super nice quality. Again like Victoria, to me way better than their catalog, and quite honestly I always thought their catalog layouts were great. Next year when you get her out of her box I would love to see a photo of her set up. I haven't taken Victoria out of her box either--just opened and move enough to see that her face was okay--and glad for the clearance price they didn't ship out the latex faced ones from last year or so.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

im the goddess said:


> I was given a large wooden packing crate at work today. I need to pick it up with my other car, so I will post photos once I get it. I will want suggestions on what to do with it. It is roughly 5 ft long, 2 feet wide and maybe 1.5 to 2 feet deep. I know its the right size for a coffin, but I have a toe pincher already. I was thinking a cript or alter, or maybe even cutting it down for a MIB.



Sounds like a cool freebie that doesn't take up much space and you could always store stuff in it that you don't want crushed in the meantime I guess. The first thing that came to me based on my haunt themes I guess would be a crate with antiquities (tomb raider theme) and it could be anything from something holding a mummy to a statute (tiki god or inca god for example). Based on my carnival/circus theme I could see some animal, like live python or gator, to side show oddity like a fiji mermaid being sent to the carnival.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I found this awesome x-ray metal and glass drink tray at my local hospitals gift shop at %50 off. I will have to stop in there and see when they go to %90 off cause they have a lot of awesome stuff left but even at %50 off its still pricey but i HAD to have this tray, i'm in love with it!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well I'll be....! Not the hospital gift shop that I remember as a kid. Cool item, and off topic here, but hope whatever reason you were there to begin with turns out well for whomever. Hospital workers are great but I really don't like being there for any reason even visiting a patient.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @Garthgoyle, Sure, no problem. Kind of busy weekend with DH but should have time Monday or Tuesday. I have Stone Man 2 coming Monday so thought I would take some photos then and post my Victoria as well. Hallo's costume appears more gray/white and mine is more beige/white so thought I would show the variation. I know the faces are all hand-painted but so far look pretty similar.


Thank you. Should be interesting to see the variations in Victoria, too...

Your new tray is amazing, tortured_serenity.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Thanks garthgoyle but I was there strictly for the Halliween stuff in the gift shop. I noticed the had awesome stuff 2 years ago when I was going in for prenatal check ups and go check every year after Halloween.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Ghost of spoOkey is who that is supposed to go to I think.


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, you do get amazing stuff and at great prices. i have 3 or 4 of those animated bats, the kids love them. that head popping tombstone and the beware sign are really cool.
trick, the gypsy would have been perfect for your haunt. do you change up themes?
goddess, i was thinking mib.
thanks pib.
gos, i went and looked in my box to see if it was grey, or just lighting, it's grey. she'll be perfect for my black and white theme next year. i would like to see a picture of yours as well. 
tortured, that is quite a tray. i take it this was put out for halloween? how fitting an item to be sold in a hospital gift shop. you know, i remember many years ago having to go to see someone in the hospital, and they had something really cool in the gift shop. i don't remember what anymore. i never think to look there anymore


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Hi hallo yes I do change themes. Thinking this year of doing a voodoo theme. She would work for that to but not sure I can afford her now. But im sure there will some more sales before next Halloween


----------



## hallorenescene

a voodoo theme sounds fun and intrigueing, one i haven't done yet. good luck and i hope you can get her. got a long way before next year, you never know what luck will come your way. i change up themes each year too. next year i'm going to do a black and white theme.


----------



## Jules17

im the goddess said:


> I was given a large wooden packing crate at work today. I need to pick it up with my other car, so I will post photos once I get it. I will want suggestions on what to do with it. It is roughly 5 ft long, 2 feet wide and maybe 1.5 to 2 feet deep. I know its the right size for a coffin, but I have a toe pincher already. I was thinking a cript or alter, or maybe even cutting it down for a MIB.


Yea, another Denverite!! I'd go with a crypt as it sounds like it's the perfect size and shape for one.  You'll have to let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Found more Nerf N-Force Battlemaster Mace Axes at ROSS DRESS FOR LESS. Only 4.99 now. I bought one or two last year and plan to use them for my car-turned-alien space ship's under-wing missiles. I thought one on each wing would look kind of skimpy so excited to see them back at Ross at this price so I could add more. Wish I could find this kind of stuff at Goodwill but have never been that lucky when looking. 










I'm going to add a small Dollar Tree Football to the pole end of each mace and spray paint it to blend in. My car cover is a metalic silver similar the "metal" pole of the mace. Haven't figured out yet what I'll make the wings of the ship out of, but I will cut out a window area so ToTers can see the aliens inside the ship and light up the interior.


Here's a photo of my GrandinRoad Victoria prop. As mentioned the coloring looks a bit different than Hallo's. Here's a link to Hallo's for comparison.











Garthgoyle, I forgot to get a photo of The Enigma mask earlier today, but haven't forgotten. Will post it tomorrow. It's getting dark now and the lighting isn't that good right now.


----------



## im the goddess

Jules17 said:


> Yea, another Denverite!! I'd go with a crypt as it sounds like it's the perfect size and shape for one.  You'll have to let us know what you end up doing.


We were joking about ideas for it yesterday at work. I suggested putting wheels on it like an old soap box derby car and having a skeleton on top riding it. My co-worker said, that's how he died in the first place. Today, my son suggested the crate that holds the Arc from the first Indiana Jones movie.

Do you know about the CO haunters group? We try to get together several times a year for Make n Takes. Soon we should be planning for next year. I'll give you the information if you are interested.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a photo of my GrandinRoad Victoria prop. As mentioned the coloring looks a bit different than Hallo's.
> 
> Garthgoyle, I forgot to get a photo of The Enigma mask earlier today, but haven't forgotten. Will post it tomorrow. It's getting dark now and the lighting isn't that good right now.


Both versions look nice.

Not a problem. Thanks, GoS.

With it being garbage day, I found a toilet while on the way back from the post office Not that I actually took it, but I _did_ entertain some ideas for next Halloween involving the aforementioned porcelain throne and either a skeleton or blood drips and a monster hand


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, ordinarily i would probably prefer the off white one, but since i am doing a black and white theme next year, this one will work better for me. they are both nice though. you have to love their faces

here is my latest purchase. i got it from improvements catalog. it cost around $12.00 + $8.00 shipping. it's called the moaning ghoul. i purchased it because it's also laughing. i'm going to use it in front of my laughing mustache tombstone. i'll put one of those fuzzy stick on mustaches on its upper lip


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Great finds GoS & Hallorenescene! 



I've been commissioned to make a dragon for my nieces b-day party in a couple of weeks, and so I'm going to try my hand at paper mache (with an eye to re-purposing it as an animatronic for Halloween *insert evil grin here* ). Since I have about a week and a half to get this done, I ordered some, well taxidermy style of a sort...if one could find a dragon to actually mount, irises for the eyes. 


Hmm, the other pic didn't come out so well, so let's try this one...












Matt, who creates these seems like a pretty cool guy, and answers questions in very short order. You can find his store at: EtsyStore/Nix Creations if you're interested in some of these. Plus he's has some very cool jewelry made from them, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## hallorenescene

raven, very nice eyes. you've got to post your dragon when you're all done


----------



## IowaGuy

Bought this today, wanna get an airbrushed Headless horseman put on it haha.....its true


----------



## 22606

Cool ghoul, hallo. You could always use one of those 'Groucho Marx' mustached noses with the glasses attached to serve your purpose.

RHC, those eyes are amazing. You had [email protected] well better show off the finished dragon here...

IowaGuy, nice bike. An airbrushing of the Headless Horseman on it would be tight.


----------



## Penumbra

IowaGuy said:


> Bought this today, wanna get an airbrushed Headless horseman put on it haha.....its true


 lol. At first I thought you meant you where going to have an actual headless horseman figure riding it. But your idea is cool too.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

hallorenescene said:


> raven, very nice eyes. you've got to post your dragon when you're all done





Garthgoyle said:


> RHC, those eyes are amazing. You had [email protected] well better show off the finished dragon here...



 Lol! Yeah, don't you guys worry a bit.  I'll be posting the head a.s.a.p. (Scary enough for a 5 yr old w/o the body, and the plan is for them to "slay" the dragon with inflatable swords), the rest of the prop is going to be a little farther along in the year though. I have a good bit of stuff to build for the support structure & mechanics before I can even begin to put that together. I need to go have a chat w/ Terra about her scales for the Hell Hound...  


Nice bike Iowa! That airbrushing sounds awesome, I'd look into getting it ghosted myself


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

IowaGuy said:


> Bought this today, wanna get an airbrushed Headless horseman put on it haha.....its true


Oh thats very nice! Where are you going to mount the rockets and machine guns?


----------



## hallorenescene

iowa guy, sweet ride.
garth, the glasses, mustache cracked me up. would be quite suiting


----------



## IowaGuy

I'm gonna start looking for a very reputable airbrush artist in Iowa to do this work. I'm thinking it'll go on the front fender, right side. Machine guns and rocket will be programmed to the turn signals for those who cut me off. I'm not into doing stunts so I'm going for the "pretty" "flashy" look. The eye-candy

Thanks all!


----------



## Jules17

Nice bike Iowa Guy! The Headless Horseman art will look great on it!


----------



## Deadna

These are marked down at Aldis stores for .99....I thought the box alone was great for a spooky kitchen prop!


----------



## hallorenescene

cool box, and yummy brains. you can't beat that. well, except for the price. nice score


----------



## 22606

Pretty sweet, Deadna.


----------



## scarybella

Did my first bit of prop bargain hunting today with wifey and baby. went to the local car boot and started getting bits for our witch scene, and our entrance which will be a real old living room with all the furniture and rocking granny.. Got the first batch old old books for my spell books too. it's a start just need to start the ageing process now on the bottles and vases... I find that I am ageing quite well without any intervention lol.. I guess this lot came in at $17 to$18 your money .. Poor wifey had to take quite a few bags back to the car whilst I waited at the stalls with the baby...as we had run out of fingers to carry any more bags lol







































Now please feel free if you spot any rare antiques here, to tell me before I go modifying it lol


----------



## Paint It Black

Scarybella, that is my kind of shopping! Good eye and good possibilities for all your items.


----------



## 22606

Great haul, scarybella.


----------



## BillyBones

Nothing LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

that's a pretty nice crumb pusher, and i love your bottles. you'll have fun whipping them up. so those books are nice. i don't know anything about books, what's the copyrights in them?


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

I'm the new proud owner of the Gemmy animated monster! Worth every dollar. Paid $250. Now my mad lab is complete. This one has volume control and you can plug in mic to make your own spooky phrases. I'm so excited.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

@Hallorenescene: Did you buy the gypsy from Grandinroad?! Cool. I would love to see a video of her in action! Congrats.




hallorenescene said:


> gos, i can relate, i think the gypsy is much prettier than pictured too. victoria came today, i was worried since she was back ordered i wouldn't get her.
> pib, here are pictures, but i took them in their boxes. i really don't want to take them out till i use them, they are so hard to put back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for female props i also have moaneke, a poseable microphone witch, a full sized mannequin, a partial mannequin, a home made witch, and a home made skeleton bride. i also have two mannequin forms, and a cloth armature manequin that can be assesorized and dressed like a female or male.
> zombie, you got a lot of cool stuff. there wasn't anything left worth grabbing at my target, but i got some stuff at walmart today.


----------



## 22606

Excellent Frankenstein figure, Cloak_Dagger.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Stopped by Garden Ridge today to see if they went 75% off, had my eye on some lights and other things....darnit! Already went and lights were cleaned out! I did pick up bunch of creepy cloth for .50 a piece and two bags of bones for $2.00 each...since I'm thinking of making some props, these may come in handy. Little disappointed with the lights gone though!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent Frankenstein figure, Cloak_Dagger.


Thanks Garth! Yeah, I've wanted him since 2006. He is now discontinued.


----------



## hallorenescene

cloak, that is a very, very cool prop. he will look great in a lab
http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...4508?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=10#
here's the grandin road video of the gypsy. i won't be taking mine out of the box till i use her. to hard to get back in the box. yes, i got her from grandinroad. i really love her.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

hallorenescene said:


> cloak, that is a very, very cool prop. he will look great in a lab
> http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...4508?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=10#
> here's the grandin road video of the gypsy. i won't be taking mine out of the box till i use her. to hard to get back in the box. yes, i got her from grandinroad. i really love her.


Thanks hallorenescene you are the coolest! I always look forward to your comments. It makes me feel like I did a good job on my purchase! So.... what are you going to do with the gypsy woman?! How will she fit into your display? If I could see how other people do it, I would be more apt into getting one of my own. I already have a gemmy swami fortune teller spirit ball so she would be over kill i suppose..... :-D


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm thinking of having her stand outside of the haunt next year giving a warning to the kids before they enter. my theme in the haunt will be in black and white, are you afraid of your shadow. she will be a nice contradiction of color before entering, and with a warning. i like she says to turn and run. i'll also make big use of her when i do hansel and gretel again, and my circus theme. 
hey, and thanks for the compliment


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, those are very clever ideas for the gypsy woman prop. I would not have come up with the first one, using her as a "greeter."


----------



## kurtnotkirk

I just bought a random lot of pvc pipe in various sizes for $15 from a guy on craigslist


----------



## scarybella

came back from the weekend car boot with another few big bags off goodies. I have now decided that we have enough bits to keep us busy over the next few months. It probably cost us $17 give or take a $ I think we have now enough witchy potion bottles . couldnt resist some of the frames some of them only cost me 5p, so around 8cents..couple of cherubs, candle wall sconce, silver goblets, plus a few other bits and bobs
I will use the old leather belt bits for embellishments for my spell books, I'm looking forward to distressing this lot lol


----------



## BlueFrog

Enough bottles? Enough... bottles? What is this concept whereof you speak? 

Some beautiful finds there, scarybella. I would snap up those silverplate goblets in a heartbeat if I saw some for sale.


----------



## scarybella

BlueFrog said:


> Enough bottles? Enough... bottles? What is this concept whereof you speak?
> 
> Some beautiful finds there, scarybella. I would snap up those silverplate goblets in a heartbeat if I saw some for sale.


well ok I guess I could make some more shelves for more bottles lol. the 4 silver goblet things cost me a massive £1 so one and a half dollars in your money . i do like my bargains


----------



## osenator

I forgot to take a pic before packing it in boxes for next year, but I score for 5$ (all new) 2 nice size foam skulls, 3 3-pack of smaller hard plastic skulls, 2 ice cube tray in shape of small skulls and 2 halloween table liner. I plan to use the skulls to make new big tombstones for next year.

Also, one of my neighbours gave us a box of Halloween stuff (nothing to great, but hey, free!). I'll take pics of it when I can. 

JM


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

At clearance price and free shipping, I just couldn't resist not picking up a few things from Grandin Road. Stone Man came today and he is AWESOME! Santa told me that he is bringing some female counterparts (Sinister Serena and Haunting Helsa) to leave under the tree!


----------



## hallorenescene

scary, i like the goblet with the lion head, and i like the cherobs. all of it is very nice 
graveyard, stone man is very nice. i want to get him


----------



## osenator

Wow, he looks amazing! That's a great prop!


----------



## im the goddess

scarybella said:


> came back from the weekend car boot with another few big bags off goodies. I have now decided that we have enough bits to keep us busy over the next few months. It probably cost us $17 give or take a $ I think we have now enough witchy potion bottles . couldnt resist some of the frames some of them only cost me 5p, so around 8cents..couple of cherubs, candle wall sconce, silver goblets, plus a few other bits and bobs
> I will use the old leather belt bits for embellishments for my spell books, I'm looking forward to distressing this lot lol
> 
> View attachment 145261



The little guy on the right reminds me of the baby angles on Doctor Who this past season. The one who blew Rory's candle out. Creepy! Love the goblets.


----------



## lisa48317

scarybella said:


> View attachment 145250
> View attachment 145261


I love that wood tray! Lots of potential there! And I just picked up a similar wooden vase on the right. Mine currently has fall leaves & wooden cattails in it, can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

scarabella your haul is outstanding! love the candle holder with the star border. that is a great witch prop! thank you for sharing.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

graveyard the stone man with your tree is pretty cool! i have a no men policy in my haunt so i only have the girls (victoria, serena and stone lady) but the stone man facial features are really some of the best i've seen from grandin road and he is one of the best props in my opinion that they sell. thanks for posting. (and i hope santa leaves stone man a couple a girlfriends) lol.


----------



## ActionJax

GraveyardCareTaker, how did you get the free shipping?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

actionjax grandin road gives free shipping (ends today though) and you will get an email from them when they do it if you sign up for their email list. but the promo code today for free ship is:

XXW52180


----------



## ActionJax

That's GREAT! I just signed up and ordered the Stone Man & Woman! What a great price. And thank you Wednesdayaddams for the "Free Shipping Code!" LOVET to save money. (My wife thanks you too.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yay! so jealous you have got the stone man. i only have stone lady actionjax. but i am so happy to have helped. grandin road doesn't give free shipping all of the time, but generally once a month or so they will have a promo and you can get some great deals with the clearance. now that you're signed up you will get an email any time there is a sale, and that really helps before halloween especially when you are getting ready to set up your new haunt.

enjoy your new couple! :O)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, love your ideas for the GR gypsy. Gypsy also has a face that dressed differently could double for a witch I think. Your black and white theme sounds really interesting and could be ghostly as well. Last year I picked up a few white, long-haired wigs from Goodwill for some ghost props I'd like to make to stand in my windows. Figured if I added a fan below them blowing upwards, their hair and white thin cloth clothing would add to the ghostly look. Doing this in lieu of a FCG. Look forward to seeing what you do with B&W. 

Unfortunately I missed out on all Black Friday sales this year but prompted by a few posts from members about picking up clearance halloween on GrandinRoad's site this past weekend, decided to checked them out myself this a.m. The prices today are still pretty good; and while Helsa wasn't 50% off like some of the other halloween prop characters, I thought the price was worth purchasing her now. Ever since seeing someone's post here of Helsa posed kneeling at a grave, I've had her in my mind rattling around. Figured she was destined for next year. Wish I had extra funds to grab the gypsy as well (she would be nice in my circus fortune-teller's booth), but pretty happy to be getting Helsa this year. As it is I managed to add Victoria and Stone Man at a great sale's price this year, neither of which I was thinking of originally picking up. I love both of them and am sure I will be equally pleased with the Helsa purchase. 

BTW I thought I had missed out on the Free Shipping, so @Thanks WednesdayAddams! Glad I saw your post with the code ending today before placing my order.


----------



## 22606

Excellent finds, scarybella. The chalice(?) with the lion head 'doorknocker' is really different. 

My kind of Christmas decorating, TheGraveyardCareTaker The cross is from Hobby Lobby, isn't it? Very nice, too.


I bought 2 new tires, an alignment, and more 'fun' vehicle service-related things Then, after seeing a sale at Improvements online, I wound up with yet more debt I would say that the Creepy Caretaker and Faceless Specter were my _better_ purchases...


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

wednesdayaddams said:


> graveyard the stone man with your tree is pretty cool! i have a no men policy in my haunt so i only have the girls (victoria, serena and stone lady) but the stone man facial features are really some of the best i've seen from grandin road and he is one of the best props in my opinion that they sell. thanks for posting. (and i hope santa leaves stone man a couple a girlfriends) lol.


I was the opposite, I unintentionally only had "men" in my haunt since I started. I have wanted a female ghost/reaper in my cemetery for the longest time and almost pulled the trigger on Venitian Victoria in August, but there was no room in the budget (being a 19 year old college student making minimum wage, my budget isn't exactly the friendliest) But I saw Grandin Road's price slash and couldn't refuse. I really can't wait to get the two ladies of the cemetery outside in some blue lighting! Agreed about Stone Man, his face is crazy lifelike. 

Oh, and Santa did deliver some "girlfriends" for him late last night.. but _ssssshhh_! I'm not supposed to know! 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> The prices today are still pretty good; and while Helsa wasn't 50% off like some of the other halloween prop characters, I thought the price was worth purchasing her now. Ever since seeing someone's post here of Helsa posed kneeling at a grave, I've had her in my mind rattling around. Figured she was destined for next year. Wish I had extra funds to grab the gypsy as well (she would be nice in my circus fortune-teller's booth), but pretty happy to be getting Helsa this year. As it is I managed to add Victoria and Stone Man at a great sale's price this year, neither of which I was thinking of originally picking up. I love both of them and am sure I will be equally pleased with the Helsa purchase.


Funny you say that about Helsa because I was a click away from adding Stone Woman to go along with Stone Man but then I came across the picture of the kneeling Helsa and though "Uh, yeah.. CHANGE OF PLANS!" and swapped Helsa in to the order. Sorry I couldnt respond to your free shipping question, glad WednesdayAddams was able to help!



osenator said:


> Wow, he looks amazing! That's a great prop!


I agree! At $45 and free shipping, he was an absolute steal if you ask me! Seriously, if you have't yet, go take advantage of the deal! I highly suggest Grandin Road's props to any haunter. They have by far the highest quality props for the home haunter's budget. The only thing I don't like about their stuff is the arms can be flimsy, but if you add some PVC support and give them some TLC when packing into storage, they will be fine. I've had one their old static reapers for 3 years now, and he's been through all kinds of rain, wind, even snow and has held up perfectly fine! 




Garthgoyle said:


> My kind of Christmas decorating, TheGraveyardCareTaker The cross is from Hobby Lobby, isn't it? Very nice, too.
> l


I have no clue where the cross came from, that would be my mother's decor purchase. Speaking of which, she came home last night and saw Stone Man standing next to the tree with his eyes glowing and told me to take it down ASAP.. he was too creepy to leave up apparently! Nice purchases you made there! I think I might grab that reaper, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 22606

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> I have no clue where the cross came from, that would be my mother's decor purchase. Speaking of which, she came home last night and saw Stone Man standing next to the tree with his eyes glowing and told me to take it down ASAP.. he was too creepy to leave up apparently! Nice purchases you made there! I think I might grab that reaper, thanks for sharing.


I'm pretty sure that it is from there. Your mother's reaction to the Stone Man is hilarious Thanks. Add something else cheap to make it just above $50 and you'll save some extra money


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW if anyone needs any arm twisiting to take advantage of GrandinRoad's free shipping offer that ends today (code XXW52180), here's a link to the thread page with Helsa's kneeling photo posted by AWAaviatrix.  How many store props do you see that look ghostly and with "praying" hands? If you're not into the cemetary scene, she could be a demented woman (eyes are red) set to wringing her hands over some dastardly thing she's done or about to do.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/123360-grandin-roads-venetian-victoria-2.html


----------



## wednesdayaddams

graveyard i have a 19 year old son and he couldn't care less about halloween. are you my long lost halloween-loving son? lol. just kidding. when i was 19 i was barely eating. hats off to you building your halloween collection already. and to whomever else is your secret santa-buying your stone man's girlfriends. your idea about lighting them with the girls with a blue light is a good one. i will try that one next year. :O)


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Ghost of Spookie I saw the Helsa kneeling at the grave that another awesome member posted last month and I agree, she is fantastic! That was a great idea and although I don't have Helsa, I would not hesitate to use the idea with another prop. And you are welcome about the free ship code. I love to help and it is not often that I can find a free shipping code when I need one lol!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

p.s. graveyard. when i saw the stone man up close in another awesome member's post last month, i swear, they molded his face from a real dead guy. lol.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Ghost of spookie: what is "FCG"?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wednesdayaddams said:


> Ghost of spookie: what is "FCG"?


Sorry, Flying Crank Ghost. Quite a few members here have built one, plenty of photos or videos on the forum. The body rises up and down. Cool effect but right now beyond my skills. I'm hoping the fan blowing up on my ghosts hair and ghostly fabric will look nice; not close to the same thing but hopefully if lit properly would be eye-catching as well.

I wanted to also comment about the idea of posing a props hands like in prayer; I thought of doing that too before buying her. What's really cool and very unique about Helsa however is that her fingers are intertwined with each other. Not necessarily in prayer, depends on your interpretation of the scene she's in, so that makes her more versatile. I think she looks very realistic between her hands and face.



UPDATE: There's a FREE Shipping code now thru 12/01 midnight ET-- Code: SHIPSITEWIDE -- additional details under the Coupon Discount section of HF or on GR's website tonight.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks ghost of spooky. and you got some nice ones from grandin road. i hope to get stone man [whom i agree, has an awesome sculpted face], selena, helsa, and the cacoon man when i can afford them. i also wanted vincent, but i see he isn't even pictured anymore. i would love a fcg as well, but beyond my skills as well. and thanks for posting a pic of her kneeling by a grave. i have a tombstone that says...i'm outta here...i want to put a crying lady in black by that grave. 
garth, i want creepy caretaker. you lucky stiff. sorry you needed so much car care.
wednessday, how come only women?
graveyard, besides victoria, who was the other girl you said you couldn't wait to get outside? and i peek too, so tell tell, who did santa bring?


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, i want creepy caretaker. you lucky stiff. sorry you needed so much car care.
> wednessday, how come only women?
> and i peek too, so tell tell, who did santa bring?


Thanks, hallo. My credit card is quickly approaching the limit, mostly due to my car (insurance, too)...

I'm curious about that, as well.

I will do you one better: For the last couple of years (maybe a little longer), I have _chosen_ my Christmas presents from my parents I usually wind up picking a few cheaper things, though, since it's the better option, in my opinion.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks spookie. me no have the flying crank ghost. sigh...... ;O)

i like the praying pose on helsa, too. but me funds are low. lol. maybe next year!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hallorene i only have girls because i'm afraid if i have any guy ghost props in the house i'll bump into one in the middle of the night and scare myself. lol. seriously tho, i like the girls only theme and plus, girls rule! :O)


----------



## ironmaiden

Picked up the Tarantula candle holder, a pretty good deal at $12.00 w/free shipping.
Bought the Stone Man the other day for $33.00 and Serena last week. She looks really nice at the sale price.
The Rat Witches are cute but sure made cheap. Almost not worth the sale price IMHO

Only thing I missed out on this year was the set of 3 Sonic Cats


----------



## 22606

wednesdayaddams said:


> hallorene i only have girls because i'm afraid if i have any guy ghost props in the house i'll bump into one in the middle of the night and scare myself. lol. seriously tho, i like the girls only theme and plus, girls rule! :O)


Haha. I pretty much had only males for quite awhile, but it was simply because I couldn't find any good, affordable female characters; Target had a mask that I liked years ago (a female vampire), but I wound up missing out on it, since it sold so fast. Yeah, yeah...



ironmaiden said:


> Picked up the Tarantula candle holder, a pretty good deal at $12.00 w/free shipping.
> Bought the Stone Man the other day for $33.00 and Serena last week. She looks really nice at the sale price.
> The Rat Witches are cute but sure made cheap. Almost not worth the sale price IMHO
> 
> Only thing I missed out on this year was the set of 3 Sonic Cats


Great choices, Iron Maiden. Owning them, I can say that Serena is beautiful (in a dark way) and the Stone Man is quite creepy. The candleholder looks interesting. If you want 3 sonic cats, find some strays and yank their tails; same effect


----------



## ironmaiden

[/QUOTE]Great choices, Iron Maiden. Owning them, I can say that Serena is beautiful (in a dark way) and the Stone Man is quite creepy. The candleholder looks interesting. If you want 3 sonic cats, find some strays and yank their tails; same effect[/QUOTE]


Uh oh Garth, my kitty read that and she's not happy with you


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Grandinroad Drops Prices on Halloween again*

Have you heard the saying A Day Late and a Dollar Short? -- well how about A Day Late and $9.50 Poorer? Just figures that I would order Helsa (paid $44.50 but got free shipping) the day before the price on her drops to $35 with free shipping still available!! Oh well still feel I got her for a good price and don't mind giving the heads up on the new price drop info to you guys. Looks like a few other halloween props have had similar price reductions. Stone Man and Serena are still 44.50, but as I said Helsa is now 35, Stone Woman, 34; the Cocoon Man, 15; and I'm positive the pricing on several of the skeleton props were reduced as well. I think the Gypsy dropped, but not sure. 

If you are now planning on ordering, Don't Forget to take advantage of the FREE SHIPPING, Code SHIPSITEWIDE (code thru midnight ET 12/1) or you'll be kicking yourself. Add your zip code info first to generate a shipping price and then apply the Shipping Code so it will take it off. You'll see the purchase order will say Free Shipping on it once applied before you give your credit card info.


----------



## jdubbya

I took advantage of Design Toscano's Cyber Monday deals and got this statue of a French Pleurant. It is 22 inches high, wonderfully detailed and will be the perfect topper for the foam column I made this year for my cemetery. Total height almost 4 feet. I'll likely lighten the column to match the statue finish but it will look pretty cool.




















A pic of the column itself.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nice, jdubbya. Should look great in your cemetery next year.

Didn't even think to check out Design Toscano earlier in the week. As for myself, the GITD Skeleton that I'd ordered from Grandin Road arrived today. Shipping seemed faster than usual. No pics, but opened the box briefly to check for any damage and then re-sealed. Now it's packed away until next year.


----------



## hallorenescene

wednessday, absolutly women rule.. 
i have a mixture of both men and women. i hope grandin road knows how much business they get because of this forum. i have a few choice pieces from grandin road. they just don't put out life size props much around here. at least not where i can afford it most times. 
garth, you're right, till i found grandin road, i didn't see to many female props. 
iron maidens cat is stalking garth. is the cat black? 
jdub, that looks awesome. i always like your taste
saruman, nice you got a skeleton


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cool statute Jdubbya. Love that it's completely shrouded. Looks good on your column, as if it was meant to be.


Hey, I was over on BuyCostume's site tonight and saw this latex wolf. Is this the same one that Martha Stewart was selling through GrandinRoad? I think a few people here bought it before it sold out. Here's the link: http://www.buycostumes.com/Latex-Wolf/804596/ProductDetail.aspx

Guess I should also mention that BC has 15% off everything right now (Code SAVINGS). They have some Drastically Reduced halloween items that were like 50% off that I saw, so 65% off on those.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Great purchases guys! I just ordered Mrs Deadwalker from Grandin Road! Can't go wrong with 50 bucks off and free shipping! 39 dollars is a steal!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

she looks great pumpkin. i agree, they have nice prices


----------



## osenator

Man, everyone getting some good stuff for next year!


----------



## ironmaiden

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cool statute Jdubbya. Love that it's completely shrouded. Looks good on your column, as if it was meant to be.
> 
> 
> Hey, I was over on BuyCostume's site tonight and saw this latex wolf. Is this the same one that Martha Stewart was selling through GrandinRoad? I think a few people here bought it before it sold out. Here's the link: http://www.buycostumes.com/Latex-Wolf/804596/ProductDetail.aspx
> 
> Guess I should also mention that BC has 15% off everything right now (Code SAVINGS). They have some Drastically Reduced halloween items that were like 50% off that I saw, so 65% off on those.



Yes that is the exact same wolf that was on Grandin's website last year. It was a 2011 prop and sold for $79.00. It was the very first item I had ever bought from Grandin Road. 

That was about 34 orders ago......

I will add that almost all were placed on sale items with free shipping added as an enticement


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Ironmaiden, I thought it looked familar. Does it stand up well by itself? It's nice to know the prop is still around since Martha pulled out from Grandinroad I think I remember reading a while back. Still too expensive for me to justify buying it and will have to make do with my home-made reindeer/wolf which is actually cooler since it's animated, has glowing wolf eyes and I've added sound, but it might be an item worth watching over time. I can picture it at the top of my fence with a glowing moon behind it.

I have found GrandinRoad to be rather addictive and a great source to keep returning to for halloween items, and have purchased many of my halloween items on sale or clearance as well, especially when I didn't think I needed something for the current year's haunt plans. When I saw yesterday's price reductions, I figured that the Stone Woman was now probably at her lowest price point so used some of my xmas funds to pick her up as well as 2 of the cocoon guys. Not sure if I should add Boo! or Ho! Ho! Ho! With the free shipping it was hard to pass up for those prices and as far as the prop "people" I won't find anything as nice and unique in my area where I could just walk in and buy it. Nor likely to find women props. I think the very first GR purchases for me were a few years back they had these black trees in a planter base, trees maybe 3 feet tall, along with these resin crows that sat on a post ball. Believe there were a few versions but think they all doubled as a candlestick holder. 

BTW I did a YouTube search for "GrandinRoad Halloween" and "2010", "2009" and they still have videos up of some of the props GR was carrying back then. Don't think I ever saw the 2010 Halloween Haven video. I was going to try to post the link here but YouTube wouldn't put up any link for me to access. Thought I would mention it anyway. Haven't tried going further back in time yet. I have kept a few of past year's catalogs or tear sheets from the halloween displays and it's fun to go back and see what was available and pull ideas for decorating from them.


----------



## ironmaiden

Indeed Spooky, I have last years catalog of Halloween Haven and I see they had alot of pretty decent quality stuff. I have to say I like 2011's offerings more than this year but that's just my personal taste.

Yes the werewolf stands on it's own just fine. I have mine looking out one of the front windows in the living room. He could be a bit larger but still decent size, not at the Buy Costume price however.

I bought Victoria in 2011, she has a very ghostly appearance, the kids are always asking if it is a real lady looking out of the dining room window. Also bought Vincent last year. I regret buying that Animated Vampire they had in 2011 even though I got him pretty cheap. He's looks creepy but is cumbersome and takes up too much room. I should've sent it back.

You are right, none of the stores carry their kind of props and at these prices my basement is filling up fast. I will have to unload some stuff at the Goodwill.

Just bought the Stone Man, I like the face. Helsa is tempting but I really have no room for her. And I still want those Sonic Cats LOL

I will check you tube for the videos. And I'm headin back to GR to look it over again


----------



## 22606

The statue looks awesome on the pedestal, jdubbya. If the color difference is like in pic #2, it is not that much; I think that I'd just leave the column alone and keep the contrast, but it is your call.

Its the Great Pumpkin, neat prop. I could see a display with her churning butter (with fingers and eyes in it)


----------



## ActionJax

Well Christmas came early for me this year. Got my Graninroad "Stone Man and Lady" delivered. They look great! I am so happy with this purchase and can't wait for Halloween 2013. 

Sorry about the poor photos but the are from my phone.





































Also a couple of weeks ago I got these two guys at the local CVS. These are actually GREAT props for the price. The little butter was $14 and the 6' tall reaper was $19.00 They both talk and are going to scare the ToTs I'm sure.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Garthgoyle said:


> The statue looks awesome on the pedestal, jdubbya. If the color difference is like in pic #2, it is not that much; I think that I'd just leave the column alone and keep the contrast, but it is your call.
> 
> Its the Great Pumpkin, neat prop. I could see a display with her churning butter (with fingers and eyes in it)


HEHEHEE! I know what you mean Garth! She will be the 2nd to last prop bought for Halloween since we have ran out of storage space. My hubby for my Birthday in January is getting me Lullabye from Distortions! Cant wait!!!!


----------



## osenator

Those look amazing, that some great props I wish I could get my hands on!


----------



## ironmaiden

&*(%$#@ Grandin Road and their *%$&$# free shipping & cheap prices.....I just ordered Helsa. I tried to stop myself, I even begged my kitty to sit on the keyboard and stop me but she just yawned and went back to sleep.


Somebody disconnect my modem please!!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ironmaiden you just made me laugh my arse off. you are too funny!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

congrats on early christmas actionjax! love your other ghouls, in addition to your new ones too!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

*mnn** you ironmaiden with your flaunting helsa and grandin road and their cheap prices and free shipping! i just had to order helsa! @ 35.00 with free shipping, i couldn't resist. i don't have a cat so i had no one to sit on my keyboard to stop me either! arggggggggg.

p.s. thanks for posting how cheap she was. lol.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

greatttt purchase great pumpkin. i've had my eye on mrs. deadwalker for a while now.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

awesome jdubbya! i love it!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Wenesday and ironmadien you guys crack me up! Congrats on your awesome purchases! Can't go wrong with that! We all made out like BANDITS BABY!!!!! WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!


----------



## ironmaiden

Hey guys, Improvements Catalog has a few goodies left over. Now I know they arent so nice on the free shipping like Grandin (although it is one of their partner sites) but over on Retailmenot.com their is a code for $10.00 off.

It doesnt sound like much but this code can be used on sale items and with no minimum $$ amount. I have used it twice on two separate purchases and it paid for the shipping so......
It's like using a free ship code, voila'

And I begged kitty to stop me then too but she refused

PS Code is MP2W558


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ironmaiden said:


> &*(%$#@ Grandin Road and their *%$&$# free shipping & cheap prices.....I just ordered Helsa. I tried to stop myself, I even begged my kitty to sit on the keyboard and stop me but she just yawned and went back to sleep.
> 
> 
> Somebody disconnect my modem please!!!!



I knew when I mentioned they reduced prices again and you said something about heading over to GR you were a gonner! No need to pick on poor kitty as the fall guy.  Not surprised WednesdayAddams that you took the plunge as well. It's kind of hard to pass them up at these prices knowing that next year they will be at full price again until late in the season. 

My Helsa shipped already. Stone Woman should arrive the day after Helsa since I ordered them a day apart. Stone Woman's face while not scary is still quite beautiful and haunting and will go so well with Victoria and Helsa. I think these girls remind me of manniquins and that's what their apppeal is to me. Only wish Stone Woman had hands on her.

I have to admit that I have Never used my xmas money for halloween items before. Usually there isn't anything left this late in the season and I'm focused on the next holiday. Good thing there's a few more paydays before Christmas and I'm a late Christmas shopper.

ActionJax, I enjoyed seeing your photos of Stone Man and Woman. Thanks for posting them. She looked better than I thought she would given some of the GR comments posted. You did a nice job arranging her clothes and posing her. Glad your Stone Man's face was OK too when he arrived. I loved your photo of the giant reaper next to the little guy. CVS had some nice items this year.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

spookie i have helsa, stone woman, victoria and serena now. i bought my first house this year so prior to 2012 i only bought indoor things like the yankee candle halloween items and boney bunch. i never really had any interest in outdoor props or large props because i was basically living in a tiny space.

so now this year is my first experience with grandin road and i am also a big believer in buying things i want on clearance. i am bummed that i did not get the witch (either one of them) from grandin road this year. they were sold out before they hit my price point. i would also have liked to get the tombstones but at 89 per stone that was prolly not gonna happen anyway, lol. i do like helsa and my only regret is that i did not get the witch. i love the giant gatekeeper, but he's still 75 bucks so no gatekeeper for me. 

i do like stone woman. she is not really scary, but she is a nice contrast to the other girls and matches the tombstones.

serena's red dress and blonde hair are a great distinction from the other girls.

victoria is just pretty.

overall i'm happy with the girls. but next year i am def. getting some kind of witch. maybe they'll have a new one that is really great!


----------



## ironmaiden

Spookie I check GR every morning first thing cos I been after those Sonic Cats and since the 21st they have shown them off and on as being in-stock, then unavailable, them available again etc They are freakin' torturing me 

So I keep placing an order for them when the website allows it and then I wait for the inevitable and much dreaded CANCELLATION email. I have ordered them about 4 times so far 

At first it gave me a ship date of Nov. then March and then April and my credit card even said the transaction was still pending giving me some hope - up until this morning.

So damit I went and ordered Helsa today and a Tarantula candle holder yesterday............Yeah I'll fix 'em real good for not having my @*&^% cats in stock


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ironmaiden i had the sonic cats in my cart during the 50 percent off sale last month and then deleted them. i think they would have been about twenty five dollars. i know, i am a huge dummy. what the heck is wrong with me?


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> ironmaiden i had the sonic cats in my cart during the 50 percent off sale last month and then deleted them. I think they would have been about twenty five dollars. I know, i am a huge dummy. What the heck is wrong with me?



Pulling hair out and screaming.....


WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 22606

ironmaiden said:


> Somebody disconnect my modem please!!!!


Sure, but only if you give me permission to pull the plug on some poor sap's life support while I'm at it



Ghost of Spookie said:


> It's kind of hard to pass them up at these prices knowing that next year they will be at full price again until late in the season.
> 
> I have to admit that I have Never used my xmas money for halloween items before. Usually there isn't anything left this late in the season and I'm focused on the next holiday. Good thing there's a few more paydays before Christmas and I'm a late Christmas shopper.
> 
> CVS had some nice items this year.


They are leaving no choice _but_ to buy; the credit card companies are going to _love_ us all this season...

Really? Christmas might as well be Halloween version 2.0, at least here

CVS did, surprisingly, and at great prices.


----------



## ironmaiden

Garthgoyle said:


> Sure, but only if you give me permission to pull the plug on some poor sap's life support while I'm at it



Well now let me think about this..........


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

ironmaiden said:


> Hey guys, Improvements Catalog has a few goodies left over. Now I know they arent so nice on the free shipping like Grandin (although it is one of their partner sites) but over on Retailmenot.com their is a code for $10.00 off.
> 
> It doesnt sound like much but this code can be used on sale items and with no minimum $$ amount. I have used it twice on two separate purchases and it paid for the shipping so......
> It's like using a free ship code, voila'
> 
> And I begged kitty to stop me then too but she refused
> 
> PS Code is MP2W558





ironmaiden said:


> Spookie I check GR every morning first thing cos I been after those Sonic Cats and since the 21st they have shown them off and on as being in-stock, then unavailable, them available again etc They are freakin' torturing me
> 
> So I keep placing an order for them when the website allows it and then I wait for the inevitable and much dreaded CANCELLATION email. I have ordered them about 4 times so far
> 
> At first it gave me a ship date of Nov. then March and then April and my credit card even said the transaction was still pending giving me some hope - up until this morning.
> 
> So damit I went and ordered Helsa today and a Tarantula candle holder yesterday............Yeah I'll fix 'em real good for not having my @*&^% cats in stock


As you've looked at their website you're probably already aware of this, but Improvements is offering a similar Sonic Cat: http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...264433?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=5


----------



## hallorenescene

victoria and the gypsy i got after halloween this year are my first props from grandin road. i got a few nice props before halloween from improvements catalog [a ground breaker womans head and hands, a lifesize zombie, a gutter ghost, a solar pumpkin, solar ghost, and a solar black cat. and after halloween from improvements i got the moaning ghost. they were all decent prices. 
actionjax, you got some great deals there. love them. and thanks for the pics. some had made comment to their robes weren't long enough. yours look fine. 
i hear you ironmaiden. i put helsa, the cacoon, serena, and stone man in my checkout, and stopped myself. yeahhhhhh. darn grandin road sent me an email the next day, i 'd better hurry up and get them before they were gone. then they lowered the prices and gave free shipping. it's a plot, a trap, i say. serena was sold out, so i lost out on her. but it was helsa i really wanted anyway. 
wedness, iron had me laughing too.
so for you gals that have serena, stone woman, and helsa, are they all the same faces, just different hair and clothes?
i still want the creepy gatekeeper, vincent, stone lady, and serena
garth, let me know what you think of the creepy gatekeeper when you get him.


----------



## ironmaiden

I saw it Saruman & bought it with the $10.00 off code, ended up under $12.00 with shipping.

Actually I like the cat. I wrote a review of it. I like the pose, the way it is crouched.

I still want my set of 3 from Grandin however. I can then have my own kitty colony and my little tortie girl, the one in the photo below, can beat the crap outta them


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

ironmaiden said:


> I saw it Saruman & bought it with the $10.00 off code, ended up under $12.00 with shipping.
> 
> Actually I like the cat. I wrote a review of it. I like the pose, the way it is crouched.
> 
> I still want my set of 3 from Grandin however. I can then have my own kitty colony and my little tortie girl, the one in the photo below, can beat the crap outta them


Heh. Didn't think about early enough last season, but must admit that I myself am tempted to build a tombstone for (possibly even a life-size figure of) Queen Berúthiel, referenced only in passing in LOTR and further explained in Tolkien's 'Unfinished Tales': http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_Berúthiel

_"She had nine black cats and one white, her slaves, with whom she conversed, or read their memories, setting them to discover all the dark secrets of Gondor,...setting the white cat to spy upon the black, and tormenting them. No man in Gondor dared touch them; all were afraid of them, and cursed when they saw them pass."_

 Seriously, there's so much potential for haunt scenes/elements inspired by Tolkien's work.


----------



## ironmaiden

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Heh. Didn't think about early enough last season, but must admit that I myself am tempted to build a tombstone for (possibly even a life-size figure of) Queen Berúthiel, referenced only in passing in LOTR and further explained in Tolkien's 'Unfinished Tales': http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_Berúthiel
> 
> _"She had nine black cats and one white, her slaves, with whom she conversed, or read their memories, setting them to discover all the dark secrets of Gondor,...setting the white cat to spy upon the black, and tormenting them. No man in Gondor dared touch them; all were afraid of them, and cursed when they saw them pass."_
> 
> Seriously, there's so much potential for haunt scenes/elements inspired by Tolkien's work.


You are so right about LOTR and Tolkien. Maybe my Sinister Serena would make a nice looking Queen Beruthiel surrounded some Sonic cats?

Oh and I just ran that scene by my little girl and she did express interest in playing the role of the white one


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hallorene i can't say about helsa since i don't have her yet, but venetian victoria and serena to me, have different faces. vicky's features seem a little more delicate and serena almost looks younger. stone lady has a different look to her, kind of like a mannequin face. but with their complexion and makeup so different, it's hard to tell how "alike" they really are i guess.


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> hallorene i can't say about helsa since i don't have her yet, but venetian victoria and serena to me, have different faces. vicky's features seem a little more delicate and serena almost looks younger. stone lady has a different look to her, kind of like a mannequin face. but with their complexion and makeup so different, it's hard to tell how "alike" they really are i guess.




wednesday, I have always thought that the Stone Lady looks alot like Sally Struthers from the old series All In The Family


In case I am so old that I date myself on this :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sally_Struthers


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you mean gloria? lol. yes, i am old enough to have watched all in the family as a kid. and stone lady does kinda look like her. i never thought about it like that...


----------



## Kymmm

You all MADE me order Helsa.. I have an addiction I tell ya cause I really never had a desire to get her. (I have Victoria and couldn't figure out what I would do with two women in white) but after seeing this thread and the price, I jumped over to GR and hit "Add to Cart"!! My hubby's going to KILL me!! As my final request, please be sure that "Beloved Daughter, Mom, Wife and Halloween Geek" is on my tombstone..


----------



## wednesdayaddams

kymmm we will be sure your tombstone reads exactly as you requested. and i didn't make you do it, IRONMAIDEN made you do it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Welcome to the club Kymmm. Honestly I saw the Halloween Haven preview and while I thought the ladies looked great didn't plan on adding them. Kind of thought if I bought anything this year from GR it would be the wolf. Then he sold out before I ever saw him on sale, which I figured would happen. Then I saw someone's photo of her Victorias (2 of them on the porch) and she was on sale. Too hauntingly beautiful to pass up. Then another member's photo of Helsa kneeling did it for me. And now it seems I will forever be looking at Gloria...er I mean Stone Woman...in my halloween window! The power of Halloween Forum is potent.

I hadn't received an update on Stone Woman and the cocoon guys yet so called CS this a.m. Wondered what the hold up was since status showed In Stock for a few days now. Was told they are all packed, labeled, and ready to ship and will go out Monday. CS said they don't send out email updates on the weekend, didn't know that, but I should have one on Monday. And then I am done. I don't have Serena and thankfully she looks sold out for the season if you know what I mean. 

I'm so glad these ladies and guys (Stone Man for me) all pack away in a fairly small box and can be stacked in a column or I'd be doomed. Some of my Gemmy props, like the mummy and the headless bride, have relatively large boxes although I've noticed that even Gemmy has been changing their packaging of props over the past year or so. The Gemmy skeleton pirate we got this year is in a very heavy but rather compact box.


----------



## ActionJax

LOL Everyone here is making me laugh. I have to admit my wife doesn't exactly share my love of all things Halloween and was a bit surprised when I put my new "friends" up yesterday. I wanted to keep them up for awhile and she just gave me that "look"...you know the one.  And then just calmly asked if I wouldn't mind focusing on Christmas for a bit...and put my new "toys" away. So as a dutiful husband that I am...packed them all up and stored them for next year. 

Although I did keep "Boris my Butler" out and plan on adding some Christmas cheer to him. I just love his look so much.

Oh, and I did have to go out and buy my wife a new iPad 2. She made it seem only fair. Not sure how that worked out. LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

spookie i remember the photo of the 2 victorias and that made me want her, too.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

an ipad 2 is a pretty good tradeoff actionjax, but for the new ipad, she shoulda let you keep the stuff out. just sayin! lol.


----------



## Kymmm

^^^^^^^^ I agree!!


----------



## ActionJax

Yeah that's what I told her too. But she puts up with me and I love her, so it all works out.  

I kinda owed her for more than the new props. She bought me the new Universal Classic Horror movies on Blu-Ray and she's been letting me watch one every night. Which is why I'm still so stoked about Halloween items. I've got so many plans for 2013. Kinda hard to decide what to start first. I bought some store tombstones that I liked and what I plan on doing is adding more foam to them to thicken them up a bit and then repaint them. I then plan on building a slab to go with the Stone friends. I don't have much front yardage so my graveyard is going to be small. I do want to try and add a cemetary fence and maybe some projections. I got my fog machines last year, but I want to build a chiller. Who knows. I'm just ready to start building. 

(So I'm pretty much paying it forward with my wife with the iPad, cuz I'm going to be spending a lot more before its all said and done.)


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> kymmm we will be sure your tombstone reads exactly as you requested. and i didn't make you do it, IRONMAIDEN made you do it!


Now wait a minute here, this isnt MY fault. Blame Grandin Road for continuing to torment me with the on again, off again Sonic Cat trio that keeps showing up on their site.

Yeah, blame them cos they forced me to buy Helsa & Stone Man & the Tarantula mound! I had to show them that I wasn't going to be stopped in my pursuit of cheap props to stuff in my basement!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

actionjax there are tons of cool videos on making the fog chiller and i'm planning on doing it too. apparently even a moron like me can figure it out! ha ha!

I bought about 10 new tombstones this year between walgreens, target and the dollar store, and my plan is to beef them up next year as well.

ironmaiden, i'm guessing your basement is looking like mine, although i stuffed all of the girls into a giant sized clothes closet. i buy more halloween stuff than clothes. lol. i'm kind of living in yoga pants or sweat pants in favor of being comfy. and if you insist, i wont' put the blame on you for everyone buying helsa. but we both know the truth! lol.


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesday we put up 14 shelves down there this summer and at least 7 of them are Halloween. The rest are misc home stuff (paint, detergents etc) and hubby's car parts are stacked up on four others.

It's cluttered but at least it's now _organized_ clutter.

Oh and neatly stacked and labeled clutter


----------



## kurtnotkirk

*cool zombie candle (holder)*

A friend gave me this a few minutes ago, for helping her get her Xmas tree home.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

*heavy iron candelabra*

My friend also gave me this, and said when she condenses her Halloween decor to only one box, I could come and take the rest away!


----------



## 22606

Both are great, kurtnotkirk. Is the hand also a candleholder, as it looks like it may be?


----------



## ActionJax

Introducing "Boris the Butler, Santa!" I think he looks very festive. Even the wife got a laugh out of it. Maybe I can keep him around for the Christmas holiday. I've got another couple of ideas for him, so stay tuned.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kurtnotkirk that is a wickedly cool hand there. Nice friend! Definitely someone who enjoyed decorating for halloween.

ActionJax nicely appropriated halloween prop for the holidays. He could serve a bloody martini I suppose.


----------



## hallorenescene

kurt, that is a creepy hand. very cool. and a pretty candlelabra. nice friend. 
action, that is a very festive boris, i vote he serves eggnog. how can the wife refuse that.
just as a heads up, serena is back on sale on grandin road.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> action, that is a very festive boris, i vote he serves eggnog. how can the wife refuse that.


If her stomach is anything like mine, I can _easily_ see how she could refuse...

The butler looks great decked out like that, ActionJax


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Garthgoyle said:


> Both are great, kurtnotkirk. Is the hand also a candleholder, as it looks like it may be?


Hey Garthgoyle, yes... the hand is actually a candle in itself, that she started putting votives into it once it burned down to the wrist... I am planning on casting it in resin and making more of them.


----------



## vsgal

I got some doll babies for our dead baby lair in 2013. Also picked up some stuffed animals that will be transformed into scary animals with fangs. I found a turtle and a pony.


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds grear vsgal


----------



## Paint It Black

Everyone is getting such great deals on the larger props. Wish I had more space.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Everyone is getting such great deals on the larger props. Wish I had more space.


Get some, room be [email protected]


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> Get some, room be [email protected]


Like I need that much encouragement, LOL.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

A few recent purchases:

On black friday, I took advantage of the 40% deal at AtmosFearFX and purchased their unliving portraits, zombie invasion, and creepy crawlies DVDs. The DVDs arrived a few days ago and they all look excellent. AtmosFear makes some of the best projection stuff on the market for home haunters IMO. Any of these would have been good buys at the full price. I'm already planning how to construct a picture frame in which to insert a tablet computer, for the unliving portraits. I have access to two tablets between my girlfriend and I, and it will save the cost of buying a second projector.

Secondly, I was at dollar tree yesterday and found these:










I bought several of the snakes and sure enough, both the blue and green glow under blacklight. I've still got this empty bottle left over from halloween, so I'm peeling the label and filling it with the glowing snakes to add to the lab for next year:


----------



## kurtnotkirk

*goodwill haul*

I found three "funkins" today, two of them are lighted, and have faces carved, and the other is smaller and uncarved. One was $3, and the two others were from the outlet section with the big blue bins, and were sold by weight with a bunch of white plastic tubes that I am certain can be used for something. Total cost: $7


----------



## ironmaiden

Garthgoyle said:


> Get some, room be [email protected]


Indeed Garth, that's why I ordered a resin zombie yesterday 










Does my basement have room? Only if I can wedge it onto one of the shelves in between Stone Dude, Helsa and the Tarantula gang candle holder, the later two of which are on the way here now.

Looks at family members with downcast eyes and says "Sorry, there will be no Christmas for any of you   "

To which I say 


Insert evil laughter here _______


PS There WILL be Christmas for my dear kitty however, my sweet girl ALWAYS has a full stocking


----------



## kurtnotkirk

*more goodwill...*

I also found six or seven electric candlesticks, plus one tall one that I will modify somehow. They were $.49 for the small ones and $3 for the tall one.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

kurt so jealous! i'm looking at those at lowe's, but they ain't 49 cents!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

sweet monstersquad!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ironmaiden is that the GR zombie? i thought that was sold out?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Portable Rechargeable Mini Speaker for xmas or halloween haunts!*

Picked up an iHome portable, rechargeable mini speaker as a stocking stuffer for my DH today while at Big Lots ($15). Will probably end up getting one for myself as well. Thought I would mention it in case someone else is looking for a useful multipurpose xmas gift. This is less than 2.5 inches in any dimension.

Ended up opening the packaging to see how it sounded; and was pleasantly surprised it sounded pretty good given how small it was (also thought it might make a nice tiny speaker for mp3s haunt sounds come halloween ). Works with an iPod, iPhone, laptop or any mp3 player.

I could definitely see using this for some of my background haunt sounds when in tight spaces or where an electrical outlet isn't available. It comes with cabling and a storage bag. The rechargeable battery is lithium. You can daisy chain another speaker to it as well; and the USB provided connector, also included as part of the cabling, allows you to plug it into your computer to recharge while listening. The volume is controlled thru your device.

It comes in several product colors as well as models with color-changing lights. I chose this model, ihm60GX, thinking it would stay hidden in the dark better, with no visible light emitted other than the little blue LED light when turned on (and this could be hidden from sight). When fully opened up it has a "vacuum-bass extension for size-defying sound". Have to say the bass wasn't bad. There's a user manual under Support on the iHome product page if you want more info.

I also think I saw these being sold at TJMaxx although didn't look at closely for model or price.


----------



## hallorenescene

the monster squad, that is a cool label
kurt, nice buy. you going to carve the 3rd pumpkin?
iron, i love that guy. you are very lucky


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> ironmaiden is that the GR zombie? i thought that was sold out?


Yes indeed wednesday, that was one of the GR zombies and it had been sold out.

But as so often happens on their website, it suddenly appeared Sunday morning at half price. 
For the heck of it I placed my order expecting them to soon send the dreaded CANCELLATION EMAIL as they have done 4 times with my Sonic Cat trio.

To my shock it was sent out this morning. 

Now at 5 am I spotted that kitty trio again listed as available on the website (checked while on a run to the bathroom  ) and voila' the cats were back. Placed my 5th order, says shipping April 2013 and now it's just a waiting game, yeah waiting for the dreaded email.......


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Lucky. I've had my eye on that groundbreaker zombie for the past two or three seasons, but it always seems to sell out before there are any really good deals to be had.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Hiya Hallorene, Yeah I am thinking I will carve it and put it on a tall walking stick, maybe fit it with some led eyes...


----------



## kurtnotkirk

WOW! Cool resin zombie!! I like that one better than the one from Toscano that I keep seeing in the skymall catalog, which is about 90 bucks, sometimes as much as $200!!


----------



## hallorenescene

kurt, i like you are going to put your carved pumpkin on a stick, and totally fit it with light up eyes. very cool


----------



## 22606

ironmaiden said:


> Now at 5 am I spotted that kitty trio again listed as available on the website (checked while on a run to the bathroom  ) and voila' the cats were back. Placed my 5th order, says shipping April 2013 and now it's just a waiting game, yeah waiting for the dreaded email.......


Keep your fingers, toes, and eyes crossed Knowing how badly you want them, I hope that you manage to snag the cats, ironmaiden


----------



## ironmaiden

Garthgoyle said:


> Keep your fingers, toes, and eyes crossed Knowing how badly you want them, I hope that you manage to snag the cats, ironmaiden


I just got the cancellation email!!!!


----------



## skullboy

Got a photo OP for next year.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

sheesh! why do they post these things if they dont' have them? ironmaiden, i think you should rename yourself on HF "Tenacious D". lol. sorry! if I see that cats (even tho it doesn't seem to matter) on GR I will let you know.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

sweet skullboy! i love it!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ironmaiden i tried to get the zombie. he's gone again. do you mind me asking what you got him for? if he was half off/i think he was like $99 to begin with or pretty expensive if I am remembering correctly?


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> ironmaiden i tried to get the zombie. he's gone again. do you mind me asking what you got him for? if he was half off/i think he was like $99 to begin with or pretty expensive if I am remembering correctly?



I dont mind telling you wednesday, he was originally $79.99 so i got him for $39.50 and free shipping. To be honest, I really am not into the zombie thing at all and was kinda hoping they would send me the dreaded Cancellation Email. I mean I have spent too much as it is and my basement is a mess, organized & labeled mind you, but still a mess.

But at that price for resin I figured it was a steal and if they ran out of them I wasnt going to cry like I have over my 5 cancelled kitty orders. I think this was the first time I have seen one of the resin figures offered at 1/2 price. They even shipped it out the next day before I had a chance to change my mind.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

lol i know what you mean about changing your mind ironmaiden. lol. i am so sorry about your kitties. the same thing happened to me with the giant bats last month on GR and it sucked! i have seen the tombstones come up a few times and then disappear soon after so i too, am surprised that you were able to get the resin zombie. 

just know if your buyer's remorse is too bad, then you have lots of HF friends that will take him off your hands for you if you want to sell him! just sayin! ;O)

p.s. my haunting helsa arrived today as well. i had to open her up to make sure her face was not messed up. she is perfect! her hair looks pretty good too. how many days till halloween again? lol.


----------



## 22606

ironmaiden said:


> I just got the cancellation email!!!!


Sorry, ironmaiden.

Love your standup, skullboy.


I received the Creepy Caretaker today from Improvements. He truly is one ugly SOB, isn't he? My only complaint is that his tombstone is foam, not plastic.


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> lol i know what you mean about changing your mind ironmaiden. lol. i am so sorry about your kitties. the same thing happened to me with the giant bats last month on GR and it sucked! i have seen the tombstones come up a few times and then disappear soon after so i too, am surprised that you were able to get the resin zombie.
> 
> just know if your buyer's remorse is too bad, then you have lots of HF friends that will take him off your hands for you if you want to sell him! just sayin! ;O)
> 
> p.s. my haunting helsa arrived today as well. i had to open her up to make sure her face was not messed up. she is perfect! her hair looks pretty good too. how many days till halloween again? lol.


Helsa and the Tarantula candle holder gang are coming in tomorrow. I will check out her face first thing. The Zombie dude is arriving Thursday.
My UPS driver keeps laughing as the Halloween rolls on in. I just tell him "Yet another Halloween at super clearance for next year". He must wonder what the inside of my house looks like 

Now if there are any HF friends who are sadly stuck with a trio of loud mouth kitties they would like to re-home......


----------



## ironmaiden

Garthgoyle said:


> Sorry, ironmaiden.
> 
> Love your standup, skullboy.
> 
> 
> I received the Creepy Caretaker today from Improvements. He truly is one ugly SOB, isn't he? My only complaint is that his tombstone is foam, not plastic



Hey Garth, nice catch there!! My Faceless Hanging Specter from Improvements is supposed to be delivered Friday. 
How was the condition of your package? Is it Fed Ex Smartpost? They are sure slow, it was mailed out Nov.29th.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

ironmaiden said:


> Now if there are any HF friends who are sadly stuck with a trio of loud mouth kitties they would like to re-home......


Who's the Forum member who lives nearby Grandin Road's outlet store? Maybe shoot him or her a PM, requesting to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## ironmaiden

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Who's the Forum member who lives nearby Grandin Road's outlet store? Maybe shoot him or her a PM, requesting to keep an eye out for them.



I think I remember exactly who that is and I so hate to bother her but your idea is a good one. Thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ironmaiden, sorry about your email cancellation. When you mentioned ordering the cat trio again I went to GR's site to see what they looked like and they were showing it but listed as No Longer Available. Then they disappeared. Sabrina was listed for 44 something, then No Longer Available and then disappeared. Never saw the resin zombie at all. Tonight they have Vincent Vampire for 39.50, The haunted mirror for 49.50, and a set of 2 dripping black candles for 19.00 among some other things I haven't seen for a while on their site. I noticed however that these items were only available and listed if I did a search for "Halloween" and did not go to the outlet/halloween section. Bizzare how they do things. Makes me wonder if they either get returns or find a few more units in the warehouse and so list things until they get sold but not really restocked exactly or if there is some inventory issue. I see that the resin guy was shipped to one of our members however. Love to see an actual photo of him when he comes in...I was only aware of a zombie resin guy from Design Toscano. Garthgoyle that tombstone Creepy Caretaker guy looked decent.

In the past I have always had an order acknowledgement, then order confirmation and then shipping notice emails. Always came quickly. My Helsa will arrive tomorrow. However, aside from order confirmation on my cocoon guys and Stone Lady, nothing else in my email. Called them Sunday night as the order for them was placed the day after Helsa and told they were shipping Monday. Kept looking for an email on shipping and nothing. I like to know when things are arriving particularly with holiday packages sometimes getting stolen of one's porch. Heard UPS truck tonight (they didn't ring bell so luckily I heard the truck and went to look) and they delivered 2 cocoon guys. Helsa is still on track for delivery tomorrow. And so I had to call to find out about Stone Lady. Told it was due on Thursday. Asked if they could send an email with tracking info and they confirmed my email addy and said they just sent it. Still no email. Can't figure out why the inconsistencies in order handling but if I don't get an email by tomorrow a.m. I'll call customer service again. UPDATE: email arrived in mail this a.m. Must have come via pony express from Ohio! 

BTW I opened one of the Cocoon guys' boxes up and he's very nice, especially for $15 clearance price. I'll post a photo tomorrow. Still available if you can go by their website listing.

Nice standup Skullboy. How did you acquire him? They usually dumpster those guys and don't give them to people.


----------



## 22606

ironmaiden said:


> Hey Garth, nice catch there!! My Faceless Hanging Specter from Improvements is supposed to be delivered Friday.
> How was the condition of your package? Is it Fed Ex Smartpost? They are sure slow, it was mailed out Nov.29th.


Thanks, ironmaiden. I also ordered one of those specters (at the same time as him), which I am still waiting on. He was shipped via UPS Ground and the packaging was fine, so try not to worry _too_ much


----------



## madmangt

Just got my haunted pendulum mantle clock today from Haunted Props. $20! I think it is awesome! Hard to pick it up in the picture but that skull pendulum moves nicely, and this is also nicely wooden made.








Not sure why this turns out sideways though...


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Just got Mrs Deadwalker in today from Grandin Road! I am very pleased with her. Made very well too! I will have to order her hubby next!


----------



## ironmaiden

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, ironmaiden. I also ordered one of those specters (at the same time as him), which I am still waiting on. He was shipped via UPS Ground and the packaging was fine, so try not to worry _too_ much



Garth, the Specter is here and he looks good. Fits nicely in the box, I know he wont go back in there this well. 
I didnt unfold him but all seems unbroken including the lantern. I could feel it tucked under the arms.










UPS just dropped off my Helsa & Tarantulas. Will post photo later. UPS driver was laughing again, told him he'll be here tomorrow with a zombie


----------



## ironmaiden

Great Pumpkin, very nice eyeball on that one! Good find


----------



## ironmaiden

madmangt good price on that! very nice


----------



## Deadna

I actally acquired all this from black friday on but anyhoo.....The action cam was from Menards,I thought it would be cool to wear it and walk the streets in costume. The Walking Dead game came from Dollar General and was a great surprise to only cost $20 instead of the $40 it is tagged!
The creepy xmas lights were just given to me from my mom(4 sets) and the revolving tree stand I thought would work great for a halloween prop since it can hold up to 65 pounds.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pulled out one of my cocoon guys and he looks nice suspended. Has nylon thread loops for hanging at the head and at the feet for different positioning. The spiders look decent as well and the spider legs are positionable. 

UPS was just here and dropped off Helsa. Just peeked inside and man is she gorgeous. Her head was turned to one side but she really has a pretty face. The bottom of the box was wet in one corner (rained this a.m) so I peaked down inside the inside of the box where the water was on the bottom and I think everything is ok. They set the box on my dry porch bench so figure it was water from the truck. Have to examine better tomorrow, but I really love Helsa. Her hands weren't visible so figured they buried under her clothing but anxious to seeing how they look. Tomorrow is delivery of my LAST GR halloween item, Stone Woman. So very pleased with everything so far.

I'd like to set everything up this week or next to make sure it all fits together etc. and then figure out where everything will be stored--the biggest challenge. I need to make a list and take photos of everything so I remember what I have to work with next year. 

My yard should be finished by spring now I guess and if I get to do a whole yard haunt this coming year, the kids should really enjoy it. Don't think too many homes do a walk thru in my area so I'm hoping it will be a real treat. Just hope they want to take the time to go through.


----------



## ironmaiden

Here is Helsa and the Tarantulas. I opened the packages tonight. 

Spookie you are right, Helsa has quite a haunting look. I like that she has a rather grayish pallor. Clothes are not as nice as Serena's but her face is scarier. She will look good staring out of my dining room window along with Victoria.

As for the spiders, they look good, nice detail but candles wont stay upright. Maybe there is a trick I am not aware of.


Very happy with both items, especially on sale


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ironmaiden, glad you posted her photo (Helsa). It's a different pose for people to see of her and may cause more people to fall in love with her before she's sold out or her price goes back up. I think her coloring reminds me of something moonlit, sort of pale and washed out of most color. Her hands more closely blend with her clothing than match her face. Love those long, sharp-looking nails on her. Kind of sinister pose. I can see her having just said, "Now don't be scared."

That is nice detailing on the tarantula candlestick holders. Assume it's resin? If you were planning on using wax candles, try heating the bottom of the candle taper with the flame of a match or lit candle, being careful not to drip wax. Then before the wax can cool and harden, set it in the candle holder and hold in a perfectly vertical position until it hardens. Should be fine then. Something I would have to do with tapers that had rounded bottoms and wouldn't standup in my candlesticks. Alternatively you can try to drip hot wax into the bottom of the metal cup and quickly place the taper in before the wax cools and hardens.

Might want to think about dripless candles or using some sort of ring at the taper bottom. Getting melted wax on those hairy legs of the spiders would not be a fun thing to cleanup. Of course there's always the safe LED candle tapers.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Deadna, any idea where your mom got the tree stand from? I've been thinking of using one or two for a few select props of my own. You use to see tree stands all over but seem to be disappearing in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ironmaiden

Spookie actually I have 6 of those white taper LED blood drip candles Grandin had last year. Got them super cheap, only 5 work and they are pretty wobbly too. 
I will not use the real thing, not lit up anyways. Indeed, wax on those bodies would be a nightmare to remove.
It is resin but surprisingly light. It was OK at the sale price of $12


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Deadna said:


> and the revolving tree stand I thought would work great for a halloween prop since it can hold up to 65 pounds.





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Deadna, any idea where your mom got the tree stand from? I've been thinking of using one or two for a few select props of my own. You use to see tree stands all over but seem to be disappearing in my neck of the woods.


And a light bulb just flashed on over my head.  Have an application in mind where I couldn't quite get my head around the mechanism/design, mainly because I was over-complicating it.

A revolving Christmas tree stand will work perfectly for my intended purpose. Simple, and proven to work. Can't believe I never thought of this before. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Helsa*

Unboxed my Grandinroad's Helsa to verify everything was there (She's still on clearance for $35). It was. _BTW people should remember that these props with the light up LED eyes have BATTERIES INSIDE which should be removed before storing the prop away. Almost overlooked that and will have to go back and take them out of my Stone Man and Victoria as well._ Still waiting for Stone Woman to be delivered today. 

Thought I would post a few of photos of my Helsa upon unpacking. Her head is protected by a cardboard frame and fabric is protecting the top of her head. You will notice her hands are secured with fabric near her neck for shipping. I love that the hands are separate body parts even though they are posed with fingers intertwined in a hand lock. I can picture her with her two hands held up near her head, palms outward, and fingers curled in a menacing pose with her "claws" ready to strike. A woman with a number of looks!




































Right now I'm looking at Helsa sitting on my bed, more or less facing to the side and she is strikingly beautiful with a perfect china complexion. Can one feel jealous of a prop's looks??? haha. I saw that someone said they had to exchange theirs because her face was cracked. It appears to be a thinner plastic and my only wish would be that it would have been thicker to hold up better over time. However I don't anticipate any problems and I definitely prefer this material over the latex.


----------



## ironmaiden

My Helsa's face wasnt visible when I opened the box, it was face down under the clothing. Same thing with the Stone Man.
Good point about the batteries, I do remove them from everything before packing away.

I have one beef, it is that her clothing keeps shedding, I mean the burlap type fabric that is the upper part of the dress.
I am finding it all over the house and so my kitty. She's eating it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yeah that open weave guazey fabric can be a pain. My creepy cloth fabric does that too. Plus I've had some costumes cut to look ragged fray badly. I wonder if a little spray starch would help hold it in place. I also know that someone makes a product that stops fraying. Joann's Fabrics might carry it. I know I've seen it in the past in a fabric store.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie and ironmaiden. I'm glad that both of your Helsas arrived in perfect condition. The spider candleholder is really cool.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> _BTW people should remember that these props with the light up LED eyes have BATTERIES INSIDE which should be removed before storing the prop away. Almost overlooked that and will have to go back and take them out of my Stone Man and Victoria as well._


Thanks for that bit of knowledge, GoS. I didn't expect batteries to be included, so I did not think to check any of mine, since so many props do not come with them.


I got _Hellboy_ on DVD from Walmart for not even $4. If anyone is searching for the first film, go _now_


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ironmaiden and spookie, are you going to leave helsa's hands the way they are? mine came this week as well and her dress is glued to her hands. did you guys tear the dress away from her hands or keep it glued there?


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> ironmaiden and spookie, are you going to leave helsa's hands the way they are? mine came this week as well and her dress is glued to her hands. did you guys tear the dress away from her hands or keep it glued there?


You know I havent thought about that. I wonder if anyone here has pulled the hands apart. Maybe they can post photos


----------



## ironmaiden

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yeah that open weave guazey fabric can be a pain. My creepy cloth fabric does that too. Plus I've had some costumes cut to look ragged fray badly. I wonder if a little spray starch would help hold it in place. I also know that someone makes a product that stops fraying. Joann's Fabrics might carry it. I know I've seen it in the past in a fabric store.


I've heard of it Spookie, It's called Fray Check and I used to have a bottle when I was into cross stitching. It dried out but it's a good idea, thanks 

Oh my kitty Cali said NOT to thank you


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Oh my kitty Cali said NOT to thank you 

ha ha ha hahaahahhah. i don't have a kitty, ironmaiden but i have 3 dogs and they have torn the tar out of some of my weenie decorations. :O)


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesday do they like to chew the fake spider webbing? I cant hang up my Cocoon man in the house cos she can reach it. She has a fetish now for the web stuff. 
My male cats never bothered with the stuff but this one, my first girl, tries to go after it. I caught her starting to choke on some webbing that was in the dining room that she was able to reach through the stair railings. I was surprised because her first Halloween with us in 2011 she didnt notice it.
Well I keep all webbing either outside or WAY up outta reach of those little paws.

Had to also put boxes around the base of both Vincent & Victoria as she likes to find loose "threads" in their clothing. This Helsa gal is a real bonus addition for Cali  Lot's n' lots of thread opportunites......


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ironmaiden, yes, they have chewed the fake webbing. but mostly when it was still in the bag and waiting to be opened and hung. they love to rip things open and then tear them apart. my smallest girl (10 lbs) took on the "shaking spider" from GR which is about 6' wide and tore it to shreds. lol. I only paid $5 for it on clearance so i just let her. it was kind of fun to watch and next year i'll just turn it into something else (the shaking part still works and so do the light up eyes). sometimes, u gotta let the "kids" have their fun. lol. cheaper than the "real" kids and their incessant demands!


----------



## ironmaiden

Wednesday, yeah that's a dog for ya'!! Love to tear open the packages. Now cats, they let you do the initial work for them  

Just be sure not to let that web stuff get into their stomach's, it can get wrapped around the intestines. And by god watch out for those button cell batteries. I wont even talk about that incident back in October.

I have no "real" kids, only Cali but I do have a host of very spoiled nieces & nephews that I am only too happy to send home after a few hours spent together


----------



## wednesdayaddams

lol ironmaiden i know what you mean about kitties. i lost my miss kitty almost 3 years ago and we was awesome! the dogs haven't gone so far as to eat the web as i always get it before that happens, but thanks for the heads up. i'll watch them more carefully. 

haven't had anyone get into anything enough to get the batteries out. we have controlled chaos here. lol. (as in the dogs control pretty much the entire place and I just try and make sure they dont' get hurt lol.)

i have many nieces and nephews and only see them on some holidays. i have one "real" kid and he is grown and off to college. so it's just me and the dogs. 

i won't ask about what happened with your batteries in october. i have enough stuff to be freaked about potentially happening. i'll just say i hope the final outcome was positive. :O)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Helsa and Stone Lady*

Regarding Helsa's hands, aside from the tie up ribbons around the thumbs, hadn't realized that the hands were affixed at a few points with hot glue (probably the cooler temp version?) to her costume. I carefully pulled her hands apart from the folded position and one of the sleeves was only lightly glued on one wrist in two spots. It only took gentle tugging to detatch. I like having multiple ways to position her hands in a scene so will remove the other hand from the fabric. Her second wrist was glued in a longer strip to the fabric so will take a bit more attention when detatching. Not sure if it is worth heating the glued section with a hair dryer to see if it makes separating easier or not. Probably better to separate this year before the glue has another year to dry out. Figure I can always add some velcro later or tie the hands with clear nylon thread and loop the thread around her neck to keep the hands held higher on her body. 

I may also add some press-on Dollar Tree nails to her hands if the nails are removable. Hate to use nail polish and make it permanent.

With everything else going on with the holidays and such now I don't really feel like pulling everything out completely and messing with things.

I think I hear UPS driving around the neighborhood so one last gal to go.....


Here she is--Stone Lady (still on clearance for $34). Looks great. She was face up with fabric covering her head. Don't have the time tonight to take her out and inspect everything. She has the PVC face as well. Another stunner. I like her smoky darker gray coloring, very sultry eyes, and faint mauve lips. If you look at the fabric on the left you can see some of the rust and darker gray coloring on her robe. For some reason she reminds me on Angelique from Dark Shadows (TV show) , see the Angelique in 1897 photo.


----------



## ironmaiden

Spookie, she looks ALOT better than the photos on GR's website! Good score there 
Yeah I dont see any of that Sally Struther's look from your photos.

Received the Light & Sound Zombie, he's out of the box and on my living room floor. Will post a photo tomorrow


----------



## Deadna

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Deadna, any idea where your mom got the tree stand from? I've been thinking of using one or two for a few select props of my own. You use to see tree stands all over but seem to be disappearing in my neck of the woods.


The tag looks like something from Walgreens BUT I'm sure she bought this around 10 years ago. The lights are dated 2001 and the stand was packed away with them and all the other xmas stuff she hoarded and never used


----------



## hallorenescene

madman, i love your clock.
pumpkin, i'm loving deadwalkers face. the close up makes her look much better than the catalog picture.
iron, congrats on the specter. i don't blame you for not taking him out. they never go back in as nice
deadna, nice score on the game. i have one set of those lights. they are very pretty. what i like most is that revolving tree stand. that would work nicely for props. i'm gonna have to see who sells thoase around here. 
gos, i just got helsa, stone man, and the cacoon props as well. i like my cacoon guy, and i agree, helsas face is georgous. she's not photogenic. i think she's even prettier in person than posted. the stone man has a very expressive face as well. i'm glad you mentioned the batteries too. i always take out the batteries, but didn't think of these. wow, i agree with iron, the stone lady looks better in the picture you posted. dang, now i want her too.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

wanna see the zombie pics ironmaiden! real.bad.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Deadna, any idea where your mom got the tree stand from? I've been thinking of using one or two for a few select props of my own. You use to see tree stands all over but seem to be disappearing in my neck of the woods.


Hallow Spookie!
I see the tree stands at all my fav thrift stores right now. Boxes of them! You need one or two - just let me know...


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

madmangt said:


> Just got my haunted pendulum mantle clock today from Haunted Props. $20! I think it is awesome! Hard to pick it up in the picture but that skull pendulum moves nicely, and this is also nicely wooden made.
> View attachment 145567
> 
> 
> Not sure why this turns out sideways though...


I have this one! It's one of my favorites. Congrats.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*GrandinRoad and CVS Cocoon Men Comparisons*

I thought I would post a comparison of the two versions of Cocoon Men that I purchased this year. The one on the left is from GrandinRaod, the one on the right is from CVS pharmacy. The GrandinRoad one retails for $49 and is on clearance now for $15 (bought 2 of these at this price) and the CVS one retails for $19.99 and I bought him on sale for maybe $10 I think. 

The GR one has much better form IMO and has nylon hangers at both the head and feet area. You do not see a skull or feet or bone structure peering through, unlike the CVS one where the styrofoam shaped skull and feet are very visible. The CVS one has a thick black cord at his head for hanging (only hanging location). It also has red LED blinking eyes if you choose to turn them on. Both Cocoons employ a hooped structure to form the width of the bodies of the trapped victims but as you can see the CVS one is very prominent and doesn't look natural. He will require some surgery on my part before I use him to fill him out a bit so the hoops aren't so noticable. The two spiders affixed on the GR one are nice and their legs are poseable, the single plastic spider on the CVS one is fixed in place and not bendable. 

Definitely plusses and minuses to both Cocoons. For $15 on clearance right now however, I think GrandinRoad's offering is particularly a good looking deal. Here's the comparison photo:













@@Hi there HallowSusieBoo, sending you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## 22606

Stone Lady looks good, GoS. I can also see a slight resemblance between her and the original Angelique. Nice cocoon men; I actually like the fact that the CVS one has the skull showing so clearly through.


The specter that Improvements has on sale. To give an idea of how large it is, the head is probably nearly _twice_ the size of the average human's...


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks for posting that gos. i got the grandin road cacoon man, and then saw the other one, and wondered if i should have gotten that one instead. now i'm glad i got the one i got.
oooh garth, that is very cool. he,s very creepy, and his hands are a boney delight. hey, how did you like you creepy gravekeeper?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Deadna. I figured it might be an old xmas item but thought it was worth asking.

Garthgoyle, that Specter is really nice. I love the bony hands on him. Very detailed. I'm pretty sure he sold out a while ago though, at least I haven't noticed him on Improvements halloween items this past week. He would look great in a window or in a cemetery scene. If he is anything like the one I saw way early on at HomeGoods this past season he is a _very imposing_ creature not only in the head area but length. Can't miss him and sure will make some little kids run past him.

Hallo you're welcome. I meant to post a photo of the CVS one when I bought it but things were too busy then. In fact I just remembered that I still owe Garthgoyle a photo of the Enigma mask I bought from Halloween Asylum. So Sorry! It's a nice sunny day here finally and will get a photo taken today and post. Hope I haven't forgotten anything else for anyone else....


BTW while this is super tempting for me since I have been so very happy with my GrandinRoad purchases this year, I'm going to pass on this but thought I would mention that GR currently has Serena listed again. 44.50 still (which is 50% off) and they say it is due to ship 12/14. Does this mean more are coming into the warehouse or maybe they are expecting a return? If the later, this may be a quantity of 1 and selling out in no time. I've noticed a few times this past week or two that a prop like Vincent will show up and then be gone by the next morning, so if you want her hope this is your chance to get her. The Gypsy just went to No Longer Available status.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Serena is now showing No Longer Available. I assume it was a return coming back and someone snagged the lone gal. Hope it was one of our peeps here.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

serena was my first purchase this year and she's one of the better ones. she really stands out with her blonde hair and red dress. plus, you can pose her arms (i posed one arm up over the fence in the yard) and next year i will finagle a way to get her to hold a candle or lantern (need to get some of those shepherd hook type lawn stakes next spring ). note to self.


----------



## ironmaiden

Here are some photos of the GR light and sound Zombie. And let me add that the eyes light up great, a real nice red but the sound is the worst-can barely hear it.
However, i did not get this for the sound etc.
It makes a nice static prop, not as tall as I hoped but the detail is fantastic and at half price I am pleased


----------



## wednesdayaddams

lovin it ironmaiden! thanks so much for posting!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> oooh garth, that is very cool. he,s very creepy, and his hands are a boney delight. hey, how did you like you creepy gravekeeper?


Thank you, hallo. The hands actually have bendable fingers (though I wouldn't chance doing so too many times). Here are pictures and my opinion of the Creepy Caretaker: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...t-did-you-find-buy-today-710.html#post1396530 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Garthgoyle, that Specter is really nice. I love the bony hands on him. Very detailed. I'm pretty sure he sold out a while ago though, at least I haven't noticed him on Improvements halloween items this past week. He would look great in a window or in a cemetery scene. If he is anything like the one I saw way early on at HomeGoods this past season he is a _very imposing_ creature not only in the head area but length. Can't miss him and sure will make some little kids run past him.


Thanks, GoS. It is the same as from HomeGoods, so you are right about the size. I also saw it there this past season, but didn't have an extra $60 to blow; surprisingly, Improvements still had some left after the season for less yet, hence my acquisition.

Whenever you get a chance to take a picture of the mask, it's fine. Thanks.


Amusing zombie, ironmaiden. He reminds me somewhat of an old man who has not gotten enough sleep (or is hopped up on coffee/energy drinks)


----------



## ironmaiden

Garth, he looks like I FEEL in the morning


----------



## Hallow's Eve

VERY nice score on the Spector!!! I stalked him at HomeGoods and Grandin Road and neither marked him down. I'm a little bummed to have missed him!  But happy for those of you that scored him!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks garth, i don't know how i missed that. yes, he is ugly. so you were happy with how he moved? i got the moaning ghoul, and he was kinda cheesy looking, but for what i paid, i didn't mind.
iron maiden, he is very cool. love all the detail.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> thanks garth, i don't know how i missed that. yes, he is ugly. so you were happy with how he moved? i got the moaning ghoul, and he was kinda cheesy looking, but for what i paid, i didn't mind.


Sure, hallo. I just made sure that all of the pieces were there when he arrived; I haven't tried him out yet I have seen him in action at Spirit, so I basically know how he moves, and the motion is good (only thing kind of funny is how the mouth has a 'Godzilla' effect at times, not being totally in sync with the words). 

It's easier to let things slide when one pays less for them, isn't it?


Another purchase from the other day at Walmart. This pillow isn't technically 'Halloween-related', but I would like to think that it is still dark enough for here...


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, that's a georgous pillow. i don't think it's halloween related, but i don't mind you showed it.


----------



## 22606

Thank you, hallo. Kind of a toss-up between that and another, although the night scene/bridge one won out. I honestly can't think of a single pillow I own that _isn't_ mostly black


----------



## tortured_serenity

I bought 2 large spider egg sacks and an animated spellbook that opens, closes itself and speaks spells for half off at Halloween express yesterday. There's a video of the book below my pic if you want to see the spell book in action. it's sound/motion activated. 








http://youtu.be/SW9yHSHheiM


----------



## 22606

Nice, tortured_serenity. You have a year-round Halloween store near you?! All there is here of the sort happens to be a costume shop (which is still cool, but nowhere near the same).


----------



## boo who?

SCORE!!!

Two- count 'em TWO Lemax haunted houses from Goodwill. $2.99 each!


----------



## tortured_serenity

We have a halloween express that decided to stay open after Halloween here, i think it's a great idea for those that want to give props for xmas! I think there is a headquaters store here too that does stay open year round.


----------



## tortured_serenity

AWESOME, we never have any good stuff in the goodwills here.


----------



## hallorenescene

serenity, nice items. that spell book is real sweet. i have an old spell book i got back when hocus pocus came out. it has an eye on the cover and shakes. boy have they upped the anti.


----------



## 22606

boo who? said:


> SCORE!!!
> 
> Two- count 'em TWO Lemax haunted houses from Goodwill. $2.99 each!


That's awesome. Great finds, boo who? (no, I am _not_ asking a question).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey Garthgoyle, here's a few pics of the Enigma mask you asked about. I bought mine from Halloween Asylum a month or so ago and plan on using it as my Tattoo Man for my circus. Very delighted with it. It's a latex mask in case someone was wondering about it's composition. The eyes (and teeth) have a gloss coating on them. This gives a really nice pop to the eyes with lighting trained there, giving them a realistic, moist look as opposed to a flat lifeless look.











and a better close up....











and two more shots for a full view of what the sides and back of his head look like.....















.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

tortured_serenity said:


> I bought 2 large spider egg sacks and an animated spellbook that opens, closes itself and speaks spells for half off at Halloween express yesterday. There's a video of the book below my pic if you want to see the spell book in action. it's sound/motion activated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/SW9yHSHheiM


They have these on sale at Grandinroad if you still need more.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Cloak_Dagger said:


> They have these on sale at Grandinroad if you still need more.


Set of 3 for only $15


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey Garthgoyle, here's a few pics of the Enigma mask you asked about. I bought mine from Halloween Asylum a month or so ago and plan on using it as my Tattoo Man for my circus. Very delighted with it.


Looks phenomenal, possibly even better than in the pictures at Halloween Asylum's website. I am impressed. Thanks for taking the time to photograph it, GoS.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You're welcome. Figured I'd better get the photo before packing stuff away. I'm still trying to decide where my prop masks are going to get stored so the masks were accessible at least. I also bought a pig head, really cool, from Halloween Asylum at the same time. Might try to post a pic of that as well.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Found a nice little candle holder today.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, that is a cute candle holder.


----------



## Deadna

Got all this at an auction sunday plus a few other little things in a halloween box. The inflatable leaves come in different shapes/colors. I loved the tiny witch in the one picture...her eyes blink which makes her seem really creepy!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-yardsale-auction-thriftstore-finds.html


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, i can't believe you found such a delightful box. the witch sign is so cute and the blinking eyes would make her even more adorable. i loved all the stuff


----------



## lisa48317

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


That's really cool. I saw something on TV a while back when they did the casting of Enigma's head for this. I'd say they nailed it!


----------



## 22606

Cool candleholder, Stringy Jack.

Deadna, great finds; the tree is _definitely_ my favorite of them all, though.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

I found an oil lamp at goodwill, and a hockey helmet to make the stalk-around head armature... $7


----------



## hallorenescene

kurt, nice finds. stal-arounds are very cool


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*ThinkGeek Items on Sale*

Dropped in over at ThinkGeek and they have some items on sale now that might be of interest to some either as Xmas gifts for your halloween buddy or little ghoul or maybe to use for your halloween party or haunt.

1) Mad Scientist Cocktail Chemistry Set, reg. 34.99, sale 19.99; 2) Organ Transplant Lunch Cooler, reg. 19.99, sale 15.99; 3) Zombie Glass Decanter, reg. 19.99, sale 15.99; 4) Brain Freeze Ice Cube Molds, reg. 8.99, sale 6.99. I bought their Gemmy Electronic Goldfish in A Bowl this past summer to use in my Carnevil goldfish bowl ring toss game for the little kids, reg. 19.99, sale 14.99. This makes a nice night light in a kids' room, or fun conversational item for your office.

Not on sale but fun as well, 5) Gingerdead Men Cookie Cutter, 6.99; and for those truly haunted bathrooms, GID Toilet Paper, 6.99. A number of their zombie items are currently sold out. Your purchases earn Geek Points if you sign up with them and Can earn you free products.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up some decorating canned spray Snow (1.49 sale for 15 oz) and Ice Crystals (1.99 sale for 5 oz) at half off from Hobby Lobby. I had never seen the ice crystal spray before but always liked the way water would form crystals as it froze on glass, so hoping the spray effect is close to that. One of my mad lab scenarios involves cryogenic chambers and figured it would be harder to find outside of xmas season. Half off now is nice too.


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks so much for mentioning this, GoS. I bought some spray snow last year for a planned chest freezer prop that didn't materialize in time but which I'm determined to create in the future. The Ice Crystal spray sounds very useful indeed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You're welcome. For those looking to decorate a halloween tree, also wanted to mention Hobby Lobby had quite a bit of black, white and orange ornaments and garland etc. in stock. I was surprised by how much black and white they had. Think some of the ornament balls might have been an unbreakable version as well. All 50% off. The white ball ornaments would be good for creating your own design on them.


----------



## Forever Haunting

I bought these brass knockers during a recent trip to Cambodia and the shipment just arrived today. I can't remember exactly, but I think I paid a whopping $3 or $4 each for them. Love 'em and plan to incorporate them into my entry gates next year.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Found these at dollar tree:










I bought several packages as I can think of more than a few uses for these, especially after the "metal" has been aged a bit and dripping wax added via hot glue.


----------



## CycloneJack

Sweet Brass Knockers Forever Haunting!!

My stirring witch prop will be getting a new makeover with this WICCE THE WITCH MASK I just picked up off of eBay!! Cant wait to get her back together!


----------



## jdubbya

CycloneJack said:


> Sweet Brass Knockers Forever Haunting!!
> 
> My stirring witch prop will be getting a new makeover with this WICCE THE WITCH MASK I just picked up off of eBay!! Cant wait to get her back together!
> 
> View attachment 145799


Great looking witch mask, CJ. I've seen that one and always liked it.


I took delivery of my bucky torso yesterday. Man, these things are heavy! Makes me appreciate the Wally Skels that much more but I'l have some fun with this and it'll have a good place in my haunt next year.


----------



## osenator




----------



## wednesdayaddams

awesome osenator. i love it!


----------



## Paint It Black

Osenator, you had me smiling with your dancing tarantula. Nice way to start the morning.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*CVS Circus Arcade Challenge -- "The Claw"*

I was in CVS the other day and saw "The Claw" circus arcade challenge being sold in their xmas toy area for $19.99 and was thinking about possibly adding it to my kiddies area of my Carnival Circus haunt. 

The Claw is featured in the current CVS flyer along with a Skee Ball-type arcade game; and because these items are not on sale now, they will qualify for use with a coupon. Every Thursday if you are a rewards member the discount coupons go out in email and sure enough there was a 25% off coupon in this a.m.'s email taking the price down to $14.99 (good thru Sun. 12/17). Other places like ToysR Us also sell it for $19.99, which seems to be the going price, so the $5 off is pretty nice. My store only had one The Claw in stock. (BTW if you signed up for CVS's double rewards program you can get extra points thru Sat. 12/15).

I'm not expecting much from this given its mostly plastic, _but was wondering if anyone has purchased this before for their kids?_ I was thinking if I got it, the kids could earn a coin to operate it if they did a dance or something like that and then fill The Claw machine with penny candy and halloween trinkets like spider rings, etc.

Here's a link to the one on the Toys R Us site: The Claw


UPDATE: All 3 stores I went to or called near me were already sold out. Yikes!! Persistence and driving further pays off however. Found a couple at a fourth store and they are holding one for me. Picking up to night if I can. Looks like this could be a popular item.


----------



## 22606

Lots of great finds, all.

GoS, excellent idea for 'The Claw'. Oriental Trading Co. often has small plushes cheap enough that you could add some of them to fill it up if you so chose, rather than using the candy shown in the picture.


----------



## Paint It Black

I just ordered this animated faceless ghoul from BuyCostumes.com for less than $10 today. It's eyes light up, arms move back and forth, and is about 36" tall, as a hanging prop. Hope it is as good as it sounds in the description and photo.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> I just ordered this animated faceless ghoul from BuyCostumes.com for less than $10 today. It's eyes light up, arms move back and forth, and is about 36" tall, as a hanging prop. Hope it is as good as it sounds in the description and photo.


I saw that in action at Spirit Halloween; it is a very cool prop, particularly for _that_ price. Excellent buy, PIB.


----------



## osenator

Paint it Black, he lookds really great, and that's a great price too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> Lots of great finds, all.
> 
> GoS, excellent idea for 'The Claw'. Oriental Trading Co. often has small plushes cheap enough that you could add some of them to fill it up if you so chose, rather than using the candy shown in the picture.


Thanks for the feedback Garthgoyle. OT is a good source for Claw-worthy items!


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, i love all those items. if i had the money i would buy them all. 
forever haunting, those are nice finds and a good price. you could even use those for handles on coffins
monster squad, those will make nice transformations
cyclone, that will make a nice makeover
jdubb, you always have cool items
osenator, that gives me the shivers. i like it alot
gos, i have the claw, and this machine you drop coins in and it pushes out trinkets. the grandkids love them
pib, that is an awesome looking reaper


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> ghost of spookie, i love all those items. if i had the money i would buy them all.
> 
> gos, i have the claw, and this machine you drop coins in and it pushes out trinkets. the grandkids love them



The ThinkGeek items are pretty cool. I have the cookie cutter and love the design. i know other people on the forum have mentioned an interest in the chemistry bar set so hopefully they see the post. Good pricing on it. Our friends are more wine drinkers so not sure how much use at a party it would get among our crowd. Like the design a lot though. 

Hallo, I can see why your grandkids love The Claw. Picked up The Claw last night and loaded it up this morning for a test run with some D batteries (takes 3) and some Toostie Roll Midgets and Smartie candy rolls we had in the house. What a FUN, FUN item! Glad a number of you gave the thumbs on the item and sent me out the door to get it. 

I was thinking of this for the little kiddies area but this is more for an older kid/adult who can coordinate The Claws movement and actions with the three directional controls. I had fun trying to grab the candy so can imagine it as a conversation piece at an adult party as well. 

For those unfamiliar with it, as soon as the coin goes in, the carnival music starts...it's something that you would recognize, maybe calliope music?....and you have 60 seconds to secure your candy and drop it into the chute. The music gets faster as time is running out, or at least it seemed that way to me, making it a bit more nerve racking. If you successfully drop your candy down the chute, the music stops and you hear clapping. FUN, FUN, FUN. If you buy it for your carnival theme test out different candies and trinkets beforehand to see what works well. For example the Smarties seemed impossible to pick up although I didn't have alot of candy piled up in the machine and most of it was lying on the bottom and hard to dig underneath.

Overall I thought The Claw was pretty well made. The controls worked fine, The Claw was made of metal although the metal chain suspending it seemed a bit cheap, and the acrylic glass panels and shiny red plastic body gave it a nice appearance, very arcade like. The music and clapping, just icing on the cake. If the kid operating it keeps pushing the controls past the point The Claw was meant to go and holds it in that position, I could see where ultimately you could break it. So I do think it takes kids of a certain mental/motor skill level to recognize when to let up on the controls before that happens.


----------



## pumpkinpie

GOS here's a link...now I want one lol

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AVsBuuQydu4


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haha. Thanks for finding a video of it PumpkinPie!! You saved me from doing one myself...and I wouldn't have had any cute mini plush animals to use like they did. Wonder why they didn't reference The Claw by name, the video would have been easy to search for and find that way. Also wonder where they got their animals from! They fit perfectly and were so cute.

I watched and listened to the video and that music makes me feel like I'm on caffine overload. Latching on to something and getting it over to the chute is not as easy as they made it seem. They look like they had lots of practice based on how they handled the controls. I'd like to do a mix of candy, trinkets and a few stuffed animals that size. Also would like to build a facade for a booth to house it in.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol, The music is amazing, wish I knew this existed before. I think it will be so much fun at your party (for young and old). As for prizes of course the first thing coming to mind is Oriental Trading, but I'll keep an eye out and see if I can find some plushie aliens


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Grandin Road has free shipping through tomorrow (XXW11614) so even though I had the LED halloween lanterns (set of 4) in my shopping cart yesterday when I went to pull the trigger today they were sold out (GRRRRR).

So I ended up getting two of the 9' drippy lighted black/orange garlands for my door and the spinning skull on books. The spinning skull has crappy reviews because apparently the back of his head shows the battery box, but I am planning on gluing some kind of icky hair to his head anyway. I am going to put him inside my witch's cauldron over my fogger with 3 of my props standing around a la witches' coven over the cauldron and the spinning skull with lighted eyes should make a great effect (I think anyway). For $12 for the spinning skull I think it's worth it to finally have something to put in my foggy cauldron. Also the drippy garland is $10 on clearance so that was just my price!

We have no snow here and it's around 50 degrees today (plus my freakin' Santa keeps blowing over) on the lawn so it's not really christmasey. tee hee. what a good excuse to go to Grandin Road! LOL!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wednesday, Sorry about missing out on the lanterns. Yeah, the cart at GR doesn't reserve things for you unlike a few other sites I've been too. The vast majority don't. Your other two items look like nice halloween additions. 

I like your idea of adding some hair to the back of the spinning skull on the books. I watched the video of it and I think that could work out nicely. Otherwise the visible battery compartment is a detractor. For viewing in the dark you probably wouldn't need much, just a good patch of wispy short hair. For $12 and free shipping not a bad deal I think. I even liked the audio track assuming it's what comes from the prop in the video. Light, sound and motion activation is nice for triggering. I saw that it had a try me on the back of the head, too bad it wasn't coming from the base of the books instead of the skull. Couldn't wire it to a foot-triggered mat with the wiring wrapping around the head from the spinning. The book base would have been a great place to put all the mechanics. I kind of pictured a witch casting a spell on the skull to spin on command and using a pressed trigger to activate it. Suppose you could rig a light to go on to trigger it if you wanted to.

I was thinking about the fogging cauldron. Even though the books and skull are a resin, due to the mechanism and battery compartment I don't know if putting it in wet mist would be a good idea if you want to use it more than one season. I'm assuming corrosion from inside somewhere could be a problem down the road, but maybe I'm wrong? I like the idea of a spinning skull in the cauldron though. Maybe you could add fake bubbles around it instead of the mist?

The 9-ft. garland is nice. Thought of buying it a few times myself. I have some unlit garland that looks very much like that though. I'm sure their lit garland is really nice quality.

With the free shipping til Monday still a good time to pick up either of the two life-like, life-size characters (Stone Lady or clasped hands Helsa) while they are this price, $34 - 35.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool idea putting that in the cauldron wednesday. would a hood work on the head too?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks spookie & hallorene! i bought a gigant-o cauldron @ big lots this year for $3.00 so i'm planning on putting my mini fogger (it's a led light fogger made for a bowl/cauldron) inside it next year. it works with like an inch of water or less so i will have to have some kind of rack for the skull to sit on over the top of it. since i'm planning on putting a drape over the books anyway to make the head look like it's floating in the cauldron a plastic bag could probably be easily wrapped and taped around the book part. but i hadn't thought about the corrosion so thanks for bringing that up. the cauldron is so big the mister is going to be way at the bottom and there is plenty of room between the mister and the top of the cauldron. but i thought i'd maybe make a black drape to go over the book part. but then again lots of witches are using their books while throwing their ingredients in the cauldron so it might work as a prop to have the witches hovered around, too. i really want to take one of my props and finagle a way to put a hose inside the mouth to spit fog, but i am getting ahead of myself here. hallorene i think a hood would work on the spinning skull. i just think for $12 bucks for a light up spinning battery skull the possibilities are many. I initially just thought some kind of wig or glued on "bad" rug type thing but i am guessing as long as it's not heavy you could probably do anything you wanted to the skull. i wish it were halloween year-round! it makes me so happy!


----------



## 22606

If anyone needs photo albums, Michaels has some gorgeous ones that ordinarily retail for $14.99 on sale for $4.99. These are the sets that I grabbed:











I also took to eBay and purchased the new album by Shadow's Symphony, _Fairvale Funeral Parlor_, for a whopping $10; here are an eBay link and some samples for those interested.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Thanks for the heads up Garth those albums are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## 22606

Not a problem. Thank you, tortured_serenity


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well since it the last day of free shipping @ grandin road I bought 1 more drippy lighted garland and 1 more shaking swamp spider. for the price the spider is a good,good buy. it's super large and poseable and i plan on putting it in one of my trees or even on the side of the house. the eyes light up red and even tho it's green, i plan on painting it black in addition to my other spider that my doggy beat up. lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I ended up ordering 2 more cocoon men from GrandinRoad today before the free shipping went away. For $15 each they were such nice quality and I was impressed especially after comparing them to the CVS one. Looks like we'll have a really spooky spider room. Thinking of having the kids walk thru the web room between the lightweight hanging cocoon bodies and then get surprised by the jumping spider as they exit the area. How many days til Halloween?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

spookie i've been eyeing those cocoon men and almost bought one but they freak me out! lol. and i'm not easily freaked out. maybe i was trapped in a spiderweb in a past life or something. just the idea of being trapped in spiderweb is sooo freaky! lol. i dont' mind the spiders. tho.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, i sure like both those albums. georgous. so how did you like shadows sympany as compared to midnight syndicate?
gos, i got a cocoon man too. i'm going to have a spider room next year. i have 2 different against the wall cocoon men, and now this one. i think the room will be super creepy.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, i sure like both those albums. georgous. so how did you like shadows sympany as compared to midnight syndicate?


Thank you, hallo. Regarding your question, I like Shadow's Symphony nearly as much as Midnight Syndicate; the groups are similar in style (as is Nox Arcana), yet each manages to have their own sound, which appeals to me.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, i have vampire by midnight syndicate, but hope to get more of theirs. i've listened to some of nox arcana on utube, and like that, i'll have to check out shadows. i like to play this stuff while i decorate besides playing it in my haunt.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, the white webbing, cocoon and black spiders will go nicely in your black and white theme. Glad you were able to get one on sale.

BTW got an email that GrandinRoad has extended the Free Shipping another day, ending today at midnight ET--Code XXW99005, in case anyone is reading the thread and still thinking of picking something up.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Thanks Spookie for the Free shipping code for GR. I just ordered Mr. Deadwalker. Now my set is complete. Can't go wrong with $39.00!! Plus Free Shipping! Saved some nice cash on the pair. I can't wait for next Halloween to use them!
​


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, i have vampire by midnight syndicate, but hope to get more of theirs. i've listened to some of nox arcana on utube, and like that, i'll have to check out shadows. i like to play this stuff while i decorate besides playing it in my haunt.


That is the first album of Midnight Syndicate's that I bought (at Spencer Gifts, back when the store carried all kinds of Gothic things), and one of the best, in my opinion. Nox Arcana is great, particularly the 'Winter' trilogy and 'Shadow of the Raven'. I would drive to school with either of the groups' CDs on when I was attending college. One day, I brought in 'Vampyre' and listened to it after class (without headphones), since hardly anyone was left in the room; one of the guys who yet remained was like, "Wow, that is _dark_!!"

Its the Great Pumpkin, awesome buy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great Pumpkin, glad to see you got your matching prop. The Mrs. definitely should have her Mr. beside her! I love their faces with all the wrinkled dried skin and eye popping looks and I bet their satin clothing will look very nice in person. I would love to see a photo of them together if you set them up before putting them away til next season.

Curious, how will you use them for your haunt? I like to ask because many times I get ideas for props I never would of thought of on my own. To me they look a bit formal or like they were dressed in their Sunday best. Maybe a bride and groom? or attending a funeral? paying respects at a gravesite? The Mrs.' bonnet reminds me of a colonial or prairie woman, perhaps Gold Rush era? There's a lot of detail on both of their outfits.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Great Pumpkin, glad to see you got your matching prop. The Mrs. definitely should have her Mr. beside her! I love their faces with all the wrinkled dried skin and eye popping looks and I bet their satin clothing will look very nice in person. I would love to see a photo of them together if you set them up before putting them away til next season.
> 
> Curious, how will you use them for your haunt? I like to ask because many times I get ideas for props I never would of thought of on my own. To me they look a bit formal or like they were dressed in their Sunday best. Maybe a bride and groom? or attending a funeral? paying respects at a gravesite? The Mrs.' bonnet reminds me of a colonial or prairie woman, perhaps Gold Rush era? There's a lot of detail on both of their outfits.


Thanks Garth! Spookie at this moment I just have Mrs. Deadwalker. I had some extra Christmas cash after everyone's gifts were bought so I decided to get Mr Deadwalker too! You kind of sealed the deal for me when you said they still had Free Shipping for today. Like I said before with the price down and offering the free Shipping I would have to be a fool to let that go! Once I get Mr Deadwalker in I will take a picture of both of them and post it here for you. I will say this when i got Mrs. Deadwalker I put her together and I was blown away! The detail on her face and outfit was AWESOME!!!!! Really happy with her purchase! Basically what you see is what you get with this pair. I am thinking of doing a Disney Haunted Mansion for next Halloween so they will be in a Ballroom scene . Either in a dancing position or in a corner drinking it up with the other ghouls and ghosts! I will have to see. But like you mentioned there are tons of possibilities with this couple!


----------



## hallorenescene

cool garth. did anyone see that gr has 4 midnight syndicate cd's up for sale. $41.00 for 4 of them. i have one for sure, maybe 2, otherwise i would buy them.
pumpkin, i love the faces on these guys. and i was thinking a first date, or an anniversary. it's never to late


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

hallorenescene said:


> cool garth. did anyone see that gr has 4 midnight syndicate cd's up for sale. $41.00 for 4 of them. i have one for sure, maybe 2, otherwise i would buy them.
> pumpkin, i love the faces on these guys. and i was thinking a first date, or an anniversary. it's never to late[/QUOTELove that idea too hallo! The possibilities are endless!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> cool garth. did anyone see that gr has 4 midnight syndicate cd's up for sale. $41.00 for 4 of them. i have one for sure, maybe 2, otherwise i would buy them.


They may have earlier, but they are long gone now; the site only turned up candleholders when I typed in 'midnight'. Generally, their CDs are really affordable (mostly $12 each, with free shipping, at Midnight Syndicate's website).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The CDs might not be totally gone from the GR site right now. Search the site by "Halloween" instead. They apparently don't have it keyworded under Midnight or Syndicate. It's caption is simply "set of four halloween music CDs". BTW Venetian Victoria is currently in stock apparently and selling for $44.50. Probably not many units of her or the CD collection available I suspect. Vincent the Vampire is listed again, $39.50. They can be found by searching for "halloween" or "Victoria" or "Vincent" or "music" respectively.

I have Victoria already but added her to my cart to see what shipping would be and even shipping across the country from Ohio was only $8. Same shipping charge for Vincent. Anyone with some Christmas gift money to spend?


----------



## 22606

A black and red anti-Santa hat with a spiked ball at the tip is what I bought now If anyone else would like one (for a wicked elf prop, even), this is the cheapest site that I managed to find: http://www.halloweencostumehideout.com/costume-accessories-costumes/hats-costumes/anti-santa-hat/


----------



## wednesdayaddams

spookie i put another victoria in my cart this morning as well as vincent and by the time i got around to pulling the trigger tonight victoria was gone again. oh well!


----------



## 22606

wednesdayaddams said:


> i put another victoria in my cart this morning as well as vincent and by the time i got around to pulling the trigger tonight victoria was gone again. oh well!


D'oh!! That is too bad, wednesdayaddams. Did you still purchase Vincent? If so, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hi garthgoyle, yes i did end up getting vincent. but i think i will put a wig and witch hat on him and make him into a scary vampire-ess type witch. lol. garthgoyle do you have vincent? did u post any pics?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

and garthgoyle the cd's are still on the site. or at least they were a few minutes ago. you have to search under "halloween" keyword. you will get about twice as many items as if you just go to the "grand finale outlet"


----------



## wednesdayaddams

my spinning skull on books arrived today from GR along with 2 of the 3 drippy garlands i ordered. I didn't open the garland yet, but did assemble the skull and my 10 lb dog has been barking at it for hours.....i finally had to turn it off because she's driving us nuts and getting WAY too excited over this thing. for $12 it is a great buy. the skull is cheapo plastic, however, the books look pretty good. i will put some cheap hair or moss on the skull and he will most likely rest on a canning rack inside my cauldron next year so only the skull shows from the top of the cauldron. it is a witches theme so i think it will be perfect. he spins around and screams and his eyes are pretty bright red when he is spinning. i think he is a good $12 spent!


----------



## 22606

wednesdayaddams said:


> hi garthgoyle, yes i did end up getting vincent. but i think i will put a wig and witch hat on him and make him into a scary vampire-ess type witch. lol. garthgoyle do you have vincent? did u post any pics?


That is amusing I have him, but I didn't take any pictures, since I did not assemble him; I only made sure that everything was there when he arrived, as I did with the rest of my purchases at the time. Sorry, wednesday.



wednesdayaddams said:


> and garthgoyle the cd's are still on the site. or at least they were a few minutes ago. you have to search under "halloween" keyword. you will get about twice as many items as if you just go to the "grand finale outlet"


Oh, okay. When someone actually types 'midnight' into the search bar, they do not show, yet *rambles a bit*... How flippin' odd is that?! I already have the CDs and was just curious, but thank you.


----------



## hallorenescene

wedness, are you getting a male prop? i thought you only like females? or am i confusing you for someone else? i want vincent. i really want vincent. i hope when i get my paycheck in a few days he will still be there. glad to hear you like him garth.

never mind wednessday, i see, you are going to upgrade the look


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, looks like I'll have to find a place for the cocoon guys I ordered before Christmas gets here! I was surprised that they shipped out so soon. I'm sure others are finding themselves in the same situation with their GR orders. Grandinroad has always been pretty quick in processing orders that are in stock but with Christmas right around the corner thought they would show up afterwards. 

I won't be doing anything with my guys for a while, so delivery before Christmas wasn't that important to me, but thought it might be cool to add an arm or hand sticking out of the webbing that could move on at least one of the cocoon victims. Maybe with a reindeer-type motor? Just enough movement to be noticed that the poor guy was still alive in there. Kind of prefer that to the massager, which BTW I have never seen in my resale shops. Heck even having an index finger moving back and forth would do it for me as long as I could train some lighting on it to be visible.

Wednesday, glad you got Vincent. Hallo, hope you get lucky as well. I figured Victoria was probably just one unit in stock or maybe just a couple, so not surprised she didn't last long. Vincent has been very popular as well.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Thanks Hallorene and Spookie. I think Vincent is going to make a great "lady" witch! "She" already has a cape! lol. I did buy a clearance red and black long hair wig with a "widow's peak" front bangs so that will be perfect on vincent/i mean "vivian". I will have to find something to cover up the shirt and pants in the front but not worries, i've got like what, 317 days left? LOL. Spookie I really didn't 'need' another Vicky anyway. I have seen the photos of the people who have two of her way to many times, and I'm jealous! ;O)


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> i want vincent. i really want vincent. i hope when i get my paycheck in a few days he will still be there. glad to hear you like him garth.


Can't tell in the least, hallo Thank you. So far, he is still there, patiently awaiting you


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hallorenescene vincent is STILL there! :O) garth how do you make all of the cool pumpkins with their tongue sticking out? when u r a 41 year old lady like me you lose the ability to figure these things out. lol.


----------



## 22606

wednesdayaddams said:


> garth how do you make all of the cool pumpkins with their tongue sticking out? when u r a 41 year old lady like me you lose the ability to figure these things out. lol.


Ha. Click the smiley face between the pictures of the A (text color) and the world with the chain (insert link), then it will show you all of the options available, wednesday. If using keystrokes, it basically comes down to a colon [:] (it became a smile when I attempted the symbol between two parentheses), followed by an o, p, D, ), (, and so on


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh thanks garth. i never noticed that before. (old lady talking again)


----------



## 22606

wednesdayaddams said:


> oh thanks garth. i never noticed that before. (old lady talking again)


Not a problem And, yes, you are absolutely _ancient_


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wednesdayaddams said:


> hallorenescene vincent is STILL there! :O) ....



Unless Hallo bought him earlier today, he's gone again. When I looked at 2pm, his description photo was still up but if you clicked on it and checked the quantity it said, "sorry but this item is no longer available". I see now that on the search page results for "halloween" it's showing that at that level as well. You really need to check the description/quantity page for whether or not things are still in stock. 

Hallo, I hope you were the one who got the last one. If not, let us know and I'll keep an eye out for you in case he comes back in and PM you directly instead of posting to the board. I wouldn't give up yet. I see they took down the image and description for Venetian Victoria BTW.


----------



## hallorenescene

i don't get paid till the 25th as a rule. but being xmas, i'm thinking we may get paid on the 24th. so no i didn't get him, but yes, i still want him. that would be nice of you gos. wednessday, i went and looked at him, he's wearing a bow tie, that would have to go. but women wear pants too, maybe if you tucked in his shirt and put on a womens belt, or sash, and kinda glittered up his shirt kinda girlied, she wouldn't need to be redressed completely.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hi hallorene. thanks for the advice. i'm a girl and i wear pants (okay sweats) every day. lol. vincent vampire still had the "add to cart" when i looked last night about 9 eastern time. but this morning i see he is no longer available. bummer. but if i see him again i'll post and i hope u get him! once i figure out how to post pictures to this site i'll post a picture of him/her with his wig. he is supposed to arrive on monday. :O)


----------



## wednesdayaddams

garth i feel ancient some days but this forum makes me feel like a kid again! in my town i am "weird" for liking halloween so much. so it is nice to know sooo many other people love it as much as i do. i feel at home on this site. lol.


----------



## mickkell

I just got my Haunting Helsa from GR for 35.00 and just ordered two animated witched from Home Depot for 24.99 each plus free shipping.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

wow mickkell. that's great. i paid $35 for helsa too and she came a few weeks ago i love her! i didn't know home depot had witches. i have to check that out!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wednesdayaddams said:


> wow mickkell. that's great. i paid $35 for helsa too and she came a few weeks ago i love her! i didn't know home depot had witches. i have to check that out!



I saw someone's post about the witch and checked it out. People should be aware that somewhere on the description page it said it's an _*airblown*_ animated witch. It's not what is pictured. I suspect Home Depot made a mistake on their website because what the HF member received and what looks pictured is a prop and she says it says Gemmy on it. HD's site description says airblown and another mfgr name is associted with it.


----------



## scubaspook

Got in yesterday 2 of the clown skeletons and three other things from Grandin Road. I guess the other items will be a suprise when I open them since I forgot what I ordered.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

eau contraire spookie. read reviews from the witch. (yes, part of her description does say inflatable i believe in error)


specifically one review states she is not inflatable. that she is a standing prop.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

scuba those clown skeletons are a great price. ! i just ordered the animated home accents holiday witch from home depot $24.99 and free shipping. if it is indeed airblown, i'll just return it. i like 1 mile from home depot. no biggie! and if it is indeed the prop the photos from customer reviews indicate it is (it is 5 star rated) then i think me and mickell got a heck of a deal! yay!


----------



## scubaspook

wednesdayaddams said:


> scuba those clown skeletons are a great price. ! i just ordered the animated home accents holiday witch from home depot $24.99 and free shipping. if it is indeed airblown, i'll just return it. i like 1 mile from home depot. no biggie! and if it is indeed the prop the photos from customer reviews indicate it is (it is 5 star rated) then i think me and mickell got a heck of a deal! yay!



Funny you should mention the witch as I just ordered 2 minutes ago and have the same thoughts.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

sweet scuba! i tried to find something mentioning "gemmy" but couldn't find a thing. i think it is just what it says it is. i'll post when i receive regardless. for $25 bucks it is worth a shot.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well all I will say is that if you go to the image of the item and click on the "More Views" it will open another window with a zoomable photo of the item and the description above it says "Home Accents Holiday 5.5 ft. Airblown Animated Lighted Green and...."

And the description on the product page says:

*PRODUCT DESCRIPTION*

The Animated Lighted Green and Black Witch gives an eerie nod to her victims as they walk by. Watch as her head drops down and her eyes glow with eerie yellow light. She talks, mumbling spooky warnings to everyone she meets. Don't forget to put candy in her tray so she can lure in your trick-or-treaters on a spooky Halloween night.



Lighted green witch dress in black robe and hat adds spook
Animated witch has yellow eyes that glow and her head drops down, watching your visitors
Speaks spooky phrases to scare away guests
Includes black candy tray to treat guests (candy not included)
Measures 5.5 ft. H x 2 ft. W when inflated as the perfect size decoration
Can be used outside but should not be exposed to inclement weather
Deflates for easy storage
Plugs in to any standard outlet
Made of durable materials: plastic, 40%; fabric, 30%; electronics, 20%; metal, 10%
MFG Brand Name : Home Accents Holiday
MFG Model # : 63291X
MFG Part # : 63291X
Savings Center : Holiday

Plus, HD offers free Shipping on items over $45. The witch is only $24.99. Another reason I think if they are shipping out a Gemmy animated prop, that's not inflatable, that they messed up. People just shouldn't be surprised if they don't get what they think they are. If the shipping is not free, I guess we'll find out.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks spookie. i already ordered her and did get free shipping. not sure why you think she is gemmy? i haven't seen any posts anywhere that indicate anyone is under the impression she is a gemmy. thanks for the info!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you go to the video of the item, it says "Gemmy presents its airblown and animated witch with a candy tray...." in the lower right hand corner, and there's the Gemmy logo on the video as well. That's why I think it was made by Gemmy for HD under their halloween product line name. For some reason stores like Michaels, Joann's, Home Depot don't want to advertise the Gemmy name. I believe my Lowes purchased animated Pirate Skeleton prop however didn't change it. People know the Gemmy name and have their feelings about their products one way or another but they are one of the biggest if not biggest players in the holiday and animated market.

BTW didn't Spirit Halloween have an animated airblown prop this year, a ghost girl or something like that? I think the witch is an airblown with just the face in plastic and the lit eyes plastic as well.


I just went and looked back thru my HF album for this year and Lowes very prominently advertised on their display label that it was a Gemmy animated pirate. But like I said not all stores out there care to mention it.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks spookie. i think that even tho the prop is advertised as airblown or may have some aspect of inflatable to it i really don't care. the head and mechanism alone are worth $25 to me. someone else ordered it and said they rec'd it and it didn't sound like an inflatable, it sounds like a prop. but no worries. have a great night, and thanks so much for all of your help!


----------



## ironmaiden

I ordered the witch this morning but after seeing several different videos I just called and cancelled. Personally I dont like the look or the way the head drops and even at that price with free shipping I simply didnt have the enthusiasm for this prop. I will spend the $ on something else.

That means there should be another onr available for all of you


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ironmaiden does this mean i can't blame my purchase on you this time? darn it! :O) lol.


----------



## ironmaiden

Sorry wednesday, this time I am as innocent as a newborn kitten LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

okay ironmaiden, if you say so!!! i think miss witchy poo could get a mask and new clothes and make some kind of awesome prop even if you don't like the witch face. i already named her. i named her "dorlene the whorelene" after jack macfarland's boss (from will & grace) at barney's . :O)


----------



## ironmaiden

Now that is an appropriate name indeed


----------



## BlueFrog

I was a bad bad girl and bought a human spine/scapulae/rib cage/pelvis off of eBay on a BIN for quite cheap as such things go. The catch? The whole thing has been thoroughly coated in latex house paint. Why oh why oh why would someone do that? Now that it's here, and somehow cooler than I expected it to be, my original plan to strip it and flip it has gone out the window. I still plan to attempt stripping it, although how I'm going to remove the paint without damaging the bone is a mystery at the moment. However, whether or not I'm successful, I'm not sure it's going anywhere... eek! 

I've also been haunting GW and discovered tonight that they've gotten in their shipment of Halloween leftovers, most likely from Target. Didn't have anything I needed other than cereal (mmmm, artificial dye is nummy!) but if anyone's looking for kids' costumes, some rather nice looking "Ghouls Night Out" signs and "Spooky" signs, and other little odds and ends, you might want to stop in. As usual, I skipped the official Halloween items and bought... more bottles. Their numbers have gotten as out of control as the fake fruit and the silverplate, which is scarier than anything I could display!


----------



## MurrayTX

As if on cue, happening maybe 24 hours after pleading with my wife to stop with the impulse purchases she does, I stumbled across a prop sale. HauntedProps.com is doing an xmas promo, further discounting their clearance stuff and some pricey things. I resisted blowing up my already smouldering credit card. But I stocked up on some snazzy filler props....masks, costumes (future standing props), a line DVD, and things to add to rooms I am designing. One can't have too many filler props. I also picked up a zombie marionette that I have no clue where I will use it, but I had to own. Yall likely understand that last part pretty well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey, saw that Nancy over at Halloween Asylum has a year end clearance sale going on right now (see the coupons, discounts area for more details) and wanted to say if anyone was thinking of ordering the Enigma mask I posted photos of when I bought it (click here), they have a great price on it now. I remember a number of people commented on it so thought it was worth a call out.


----------



## Guest

Hey you guys...I got my Gemmy witch and the item I received it not airblown in anyway.

This prop is NOT airblown. I unboxed her and she is a full Gemmy Animated Witch. 

Her parts: 1 base
1 torso
1 hand with candy tray
1 head with light up eyes
2 long poles
3 short poles
1 crossbar support
1 set clothes, 1 hat with hair
4 support poles
1 scarf
1 100-240 V adaptor

Now, I don't know if the Witches everyone bought here will be my exact witch. We all know the Halloween industry is full of suprises! BUT, my witch from Home Depot is not airblown.

http://cache.vendaria.com/integratio..._1845585236001

Here is the video that came with the item. It seems the item has been taken off the website, as I am sure we bought it out. Anyhoo, if you watch the video, you can see the frame rock when she drops her head.

That being said, for 24.99 and free shipping, I am sure Home Depot wants to get rid of these things, and may have animated "airblown" witches too. I sincerely hope you all get the witch I got, because I have never paid less that 89.00 plus shipping for any Gemmy witch.

It is quite odd that she is listed as Airblown...somebody at HD jacked up big time.

Also, her instruction sheet says: Congratulations! You are the proud owner of Gemmy Life-Size Figure. So Gemmy she is.


----------



## hallorenescene

mickell, isn't helsa just beautiful in a haunting way. and i hope you post pics of your witches
scuba, i bet those clown skeletons are cool
wedness, thanks for offering the heads up if you see vincent back on the market.
blue frog, i'd say you scored good, interesting as well
murray, pictures if you could. i especially want to see that marionette
hollow, your link didn't work. darn
wednesday, there is a link by terra where she helps people post pics. or you can just go to her profile and leave her a message, she will help you.


----------



## mickkell

hollorenescene,yes she is and sholud go well with Sinister Serena too.
When my HD witches show up I will definetly post pix,I see the sold out really fast too.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, i just got to vent here. it seems to me the props helsa and serena should have their names changed. helsa looks very serene with her hands folded the way they are, hence i think she should be named serena. and when you think of a helsa, you think of someone vibrant, and with serenas red vibrant clothes, well, she should just have the vibrant name of helsa to match. anyone else feel this way?

mick, great, i am really looking forward to seeing your witches. for the price, i am very intrigued. i'll probably kick myself


----------



## Guest

Extra 30% OFF Grandin Road Outlet today! 

To order, use Promotional Keycode: XXW13974

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> okay, i just got to vent here. it seems to me the props helsa and serena should have their names changed. helsa looks very serene with her hands folded the way they are, hence i think she should be named serena. and when you think of a helsa, you think of someone vibrant, and with serenas red vibrant clothes, well, she should just have the vibrant name of helsa to match. anyone else feel this way?


"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a [email protected]," seems fitting right about now Just be happy that they got made and then were pretty much clearanced even before Halloween came...


----------



## Guest

Garthgoyle said:


> "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a [email protected]," seems fitting right about now Just be happy that they got made and then were pretty much clearanced even before Halloween came...


Tru dat! Grandin Road reduced their stuff alot this year...I wonder if they will carry less Halloween items next year?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hallorene just rename them. that's what i did. :O) and hollow i hope they don't carry "less" stuff next year. i mean, less good stuff i like, anyway. tee hee.


----------



## Guest

Yes, rename them. Hopefully they won't mind!

I was bummed that Martha Stewart didn't partner with GR for Halloween this year...if the economy worsens or GR had a bad year with their Halloween sales...yikes!

I can make stuff, but some of their stuff is just neat. And the sales have been pretty sa-weet.


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> ...if the economy worsens or GR had a bad year with their Halloween sales...yikes!


Don't even talk like that I am sure that their sales _really_ helped them out (while also assisting us [email protected] schumcks in getting nice props for reasonable amounts).


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, thanks for the heads up on the gr discount, now if they would just get in vincent. 
garth, they do need to be renamed. it's like me being garth and you being rene. it just ain't right i tells ya, it just ain't right.
i loved the props gr put out this year. i hope they put out such cool affordable ones next year. we don't get props around here like this. and i'll bet they made out just fine with the sales. so i wasn't around when martha was affilliated with gr. what did she do that was so much better?


----------



## Deadna

hollow said:


> Hey you guys...I got my Gemmy witch and the item I received it not airblown in anyway.
> 
> This prop is NOT airblown. I unboxed her and she is a full Gemmy Animated Witch.
> 
> Her parts: 1 base
> 1 torso
> 1 hand with candy tray
> 1 head with light up eyes
> 2 long poles
> 3 short poles
> 1 crossbar support
> 1 set clothes, 1 hat with hair
> 4 support poles
> 1 scarf
> 1 100-240 V adaptor
> 
> Now, I don't know if the Witches everyone bought here will be my exact witch. We all know the Halloween industry is full of suprises! BUT, my witch from Home Depot is not airblown.
> 
> http://cache.vendaria.com/integratio..._1845585236001
> 
> Here is the video that came with the item. It seems the item has been taken off the website, as I am sure we bought it out. Anyhoo, if you watch the video, you can see the frame rock when she drops her head.
> 
> That being said, for 24.99 and free shipping, I am sure Home Depot wants to get rid of these things, and may have animated "airblown" witches too. I sincerely hope you all get the witch I got, because I have never paid less that 89.00 plus shipping for any Gemmy witch.
> 
> It is quite odd that she is listed as Airblown...somebody at HD jacked up big time.
> 
> Also, her instruction sheet says: Congratulations! You are the proud owner of Gemmy Life-Size Figure. So Gemmy she is.


I got mine today and she is a Gemmy....thank you so much Hollow for telling us about them


----------



## wednesdayaddams

:O) yay Deadna!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, they do need to be renamed. it's like me being garth and you being rene. it just ain't right i tells ya, it just ain't right.


Heh. If we are going that route, I would prefer 'Selene'

Grandin Road still has the 30%-off sale going, but the code is _EVENMORE_ today (I know because I just about killed my poor credit card again...).


----------



## tortured_serenity

"the code is even more today"....what do you mean my dear by even more????


----------



## scubafilos

I got a super sweet hanging skelie "scarecrow" as my 2 year old calls him. Thanks aunt Linda!


----------



## 22606

tortured_serenity said:


> "the code is even more today"....what do you mean my dear by even more????


Exactly what I said The code _is_ (well, close to _was_ now) *EVENMORE*.

Sounds cool, scubafilos.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Ah yes, sorry, The holidays always have my mind a little...flighty....lol


----------



## 22606

tortured_serenity said:


> Ah yes, sorry, The holidays always have my mind a little...flighty....lol


I've seen/dealt with worse It's no biggie


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Chimpanzees coming to my Carnevil*

Friday I should be receiving the very realistic, full-head chimpanzee mask that was ordered from Halloween Asylum at the beginning of their year end clearance sale--great price, thanks Nancy and HA! It's a Morris mask and I love it's looks online (since sold out). I'm planning on adding a torso to it (maybe the one from the thrashing mummy) and pairing it with my FurReal baby chimp in one of my circus wagon cages. The FurReal chimp has a white chin and so does the HA mask so I think they should look great together, like mother and baby. Since the baby chimp is interactive I was originally thinking of making it accessible to kids to touch but after recently reading about the 2005 story of Moe and the mauling of St. James Davis and his wife on top of the recent Charla Nash mauling, I'm leaning on making it more of a "look but don't touch" dangerous exhibit instead. While not into gore, I might add a severed hand or fingers to the cage and some signage like "Don't Feed the Animals or they may feed on You!" I'm going to have another cage of gorillas so they very much play a big role in the exhibits. Would love to have an actor as a gorilla for a real scare moment but not sure if I can find the help. 

Anyone else included chimps or gorillas in their set up? Would love to see your photos and/or hear about how they were received.


----------



## Rigormortor

Went to the local Cracker Barrel today and they had a couple things left from Halloween. I picked up 8 eyeball candy dishes/coasters. Eyeball and haunted house night lights.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While not into gore, I might add a severed hand or fingers to the cage and some signage like "Don't Feed the Animals or they may feed on You!"


Marvelous tagline for the sign, GoS

Very nice items, Rigormortor.


----------



## jdubbya

Bought a Pumpkinhead mask and hands from Halloween Asylum. Apparently it was one of only two sets they had and only one a a couple dozen ever made. It was not put into production, likely due to Don Post Studios being bought out and then closed.


----------



## 22606

jdubbya said:


> Bought a Pumpkinhead mask and hands from Halloween Asylum. Apparently it was one of only two sets they had and only one a a couple dozen ever made. It was not put into production, likely due to Don Post Studios being bought out and then closed.


Looks wicked Sounds like you may have scored what could become a hot collector's item, jdubbya.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jdubbya, I noticed the Pumpkinhead mask and hands when I bought my chimp mask from HA. Don't laugh but it was too creepy for me to consider! HA does get in some really frightening masks. Pumpkinhead should go great with things like your giant toad. Interesting background on it. I remember reading about Don Post Studios being sold a little while back. Who knew you might be a benefactor of it. 

Garthgoyle, thanks for commenting on the signage. IMO it was the best example of what I came up for the sign, so glad it went over well. Wanted to add a bit of humor to the warning. I am so looking forward to getting this mask to see it in person; Friday can't come soon enough. 

Well back to sorting through some halloween items...part of my New Years resolution.....trying to separate out circus/carnival items for storing in a separate area and get rid of some cardboard boxes in the process. My DH was breaking down the box from HA my Enigma mask came in and he looked at the label and exclaimed "There's an asylum for you halloween people?!!" I replied, "You Bet!! And I visit it often!"


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Garthgoyle, thanks for commenting on the signage. IMO it was the best example of what I came up for the sign, so glad it went over well. Wanted to add a bit of humor to the warning. I am so looking forward to getting this mask to see it in person; Friday can't come soon enough.
> 
> My DH was breaking down the box from HA my Enigma mask came in and he looked at the label and exclaimed "There's an asylum for you halloween people?!!" I replied, "You Bet!! And I visit it often!"


You're welcome, Spookie. I am also looking forward to seeing the actual mask, since the picture that they have posted of it looks excellent.

The inmates run the asylum, though


----------



## hallorenescene

rigo, you must have been excited to see halloween still. those are very cute too
jdub, yikes, don post got bought out? i didn't know this, when? nice mask and hands. that is a very good show.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> jdub, yikes, don post got bought out? i didn't know this, when?


I want to say that it was just before Halloween, or possibly right after. Some of the quality hasn't been that great in the last few years, in my opinion, but they took quite a few chances right up until the end. Too bad that the company went out.


----------



## osenator

OH MY GOD, IT'S ALREADY THE SECOND DAY OF THE YEAR! I NEED MY HALLOWEEN FIX, NOW!

AND I SOMEHOW GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, I scored another AMAZING score... and somre REAL halloween stuff too (not amazing props, but for the price.. holy crap!)... for something like 99% OFF... Here is a preview...

My receit : (Original prices, left colum, what I paid, right colum, as 29.99, paid 1.49...) 
















Will post pics and vid tomorrow.

TOTAL PAID : 21.34$, with tax, 24.11$


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks garth, i had no idea. i have a few props and masks by them, and i love them. i am sad to know they are gone. 
oh goodnees osenator, you must be a very nice person, you get lucky so much. i can't wait to see what you got


----------



## 22606

You're welcome, hallo. I don't have much by them either, but I like the items that I do. Hopefully more companies will begin to take chances on somewhat obscure licenses like Don Post did; guess that only time will tell...

Hoooly freakin' sheets, osenator!! That is an insane savings amount. Great score.


----------



## jdubbya

GOS, Please post pics of your chimp mask. I saw this and really liked it. Hopefully they'll stock them again as I wouldn't mind having one. From what I've read, Don Post Studios was owned by the Paper Magic Group.(PMG). PMG was bought out by Gemmi, who no longer wanted the mask end of DPS. They essentially closed down the DPS division and furloughed all of the employees, including Don Post Jr. himself, who is in his mid 60's. It sounds as though it was done rather unceremoniously, with the DPS people being told they no longer had jobs and that they were to vacate the premises. Really sad since DPS has been around for decades and has always made some neat stuff. I'd wager that most of us have at one time or another owned a Don Post mask or prop with many of them being really nice. As far as the Pumpkinhead mask, there were supposedly only a couple dozen made,. They were production samples. Some were donated, and a few were offered for sale. The Halloween Asylum site still shows one for sale. Mine should be in tomorrow so I'm anxious to see it. Now wondering if I should simply hang on to it for display/collectible purposes or use it? I like using masks for Halloween and really don't want to just display it on a stand. OTOH if this thing is going to be uber valuable, it might be worth leaving the tags on and just keeping it displayed. Hmmm....


----------



## osenator

So, here was my purchase of 21$, saving 410$. The haul is not amazing, but hey, for that price, I'll take it!


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, that first picture is an awesome prop. he would fit my tastes perfectly. you didn't do bad at all.


----------



## 22606

The vampire is very interesting, osenator. All in all, nice haul.


----------



## Paint It Black

Very nice buys, Osenator. What type of store was it? Party store or Halloween store or Department store? Just curious.


----------



## mikeerdas

*After holidays discounts on snow machines?*

Probably not the right forum to ask on. But does anyone know of anywhere I can look for after-Christmas deals on a snow machine? Primary use would be Christmas. But someone on another thread once suggested using a red flood light to make it "snow blood" for Halloween. 

Failing specific deals, anyone know where I can find generic coupons for stores that might sell snow machines, like a DJ supply stores, etc?


----------



## dbruner

Great job osenator, especially for January!


----------



## osenator

it was at Zellers, canadian version of TARGET, that has been bougth by TARGET, and are becoming TARGETS this year.that is why they are liquidating everything.


----------



## jdubbya

jdubbya said:


> Bought a Pumpkinhead mask and hands from Halloween Asylum. Apparently it was one of only two sets they had and only one a a couple dozen ever made. It was not put into production, likely due to Don Post Studios being bought out and then closed.


Mask and hands came today! This thing is huge! The hands are mutant sized (like a puumpkinhead should be) and the head is awesome. Here are some pics of it, including one next to a regualr sized zombie mask.














































My dilemna now is whether to hang on to it as a collector piece or use it as a prop mask. I'm not a collector per se, and use all of my masks in my display, on props/actors, etc. This one is different however. Being a copy of a mask never mass produced by a famous company now out of business makes it something that i'm not sure I want to use. It is very cool nonetheless.


----------



## BlueFrog

I've been using a fairly cool wild boar mask for my homage to Lord of the Flies but now that I'm moving toward as close to all real objects as I can manage, I've been searching for just the right feral hog skull for my display. Check out the one I found on eBay, listed poorly enough that I was the only bidder. Not only does it have the most impressive overgrown tusks I think I've ever seen, it fit into my fairly narrow criteria within which I'll purchase a modern animal product. I realize that it should be a sow's head and not a boar's skull, but this is Halloween, not British Literature 101. If it doesn't scare the kiddies poopless I don't know what will.

*mikeerdas* be sure to check secondhand sources like CraigsList for the snow machine. People may be selling them now rather than storing them another year. One just popped up on Chicago CL, so maybe one will turn up local to you.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Oh what to do ...what to do....Well, I do everything wrong...so.....

use it as a prop but leave the tags on ....

How's that?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Now this is a dilema...If I'm always wrong then you must save it as a collectors peice but take the tags off???....Hmmm.... that doesn't sound right..


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Well Dubbya,


I'm Glad I was able to help.....


----------



## matrixmom

Keep the tags on, put it somewhere that is protected from the elements and it just put it out on halloween.
I think thats what OC was trying to say.
Its very very very creepy JW


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, nice find. i read lord of the flies....good book
jdubb, leave the tags on. if you do use it as a prop, only do so where it won't get ruined. it's very nice. i like your zombie head too.


----------



## jdubbya

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Oh what to do ...what to do....Well, I do everything wrong...so.....
> 
> use it as a prop but leave the tags on ....
> 
> How's that?





oaklawn Crematory said:


> Now this is a dilema...If I'm always wrong then you must save it as a collectors peice but take the tags off???....Hmmm.... that doesn't sound right..





oaklawn Crematory said:


> Well Dubbya,
> 
> 
> I'm Glad I was able to help.....


You know your killin' me here OC, don't ya!!



hallorenescene said:


> jdubb, leave the tags on. if you do use it as a prop, only do so where it won't get ruined. it's very nice. i like your zombie head too.





matrixmom said:


> Keep the tags on, put it somewhere that is protected from the elements and it just put it out on halloween.
> I think thats what OC was trying to say.
> Its very very very creepy JW


Agree with leaving the tags on for now. Not sure what I'll do with it long term but it's stored away.


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> I realize that it should be a sow's head and not a boar's skull, but this is Halloween, not British Literature 101. If it doesn't scare the kiddies poopless I don't know what will.


No, no, you've got it all wrong... Watch any old horror film and you will see that realism is _never_ sacrificed (I dare anyone to tell me that people's faces don't melt in the rain) That skull is really cool, BlueFrog. Great find.

Pumpkinhead looks amazing, jdubbya. Just my two cents, but I would _definitely_ keep the tags on.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

jdubbya said:


> GOS, Please post pics of your chimp mask. I saw this and really liked it. Hopefully they'll stock them again as I wouldn't mind having one. .....



Jdubbya and Garthgoyle (and anyone else waiting to see a photo of the Deluxe Chimp Mask from Halloween Asylum), UPS just showed up with the mask (7:50pm must have been a reaally busy day for them today) otherwise would have posted a photo earlier. It's pretty cold here and I opened the box and wow what a great mask. Best looking, most realistic animal mask I've seen. The mask is pretty stiff right now due to being in the cold truck all day so I'm going to wait until tomorrow in the daylight to grab a few photos. But it's a super quality mask and the Chimp looks you right in the eyes and into your mind! I swear he looks like he's watching me look at him. More tomorrow, but really, really happy with him and once again, thanks Nancy and Halloween Asylum. What a gorgeous product.


----------



## rockonup

Found this for my western theme today  SO HAPPY!


----------



## grimreaper1962

rockonup that is a great find!

Here is what I came across at a thrift store today for $2.00 each. They are from the flag store and from what I can determine they are about $25.00 each.















Also bought a 2HP motor with speed control from a treadmill. A bit more costly than what I wanted to pay but for $25.00 I guess it will be okay. It is 2 HP so it should have plenty of power that I plan on using for an Axworthy Ghost.


----------



## 22606

Take your time, GoS

Very cool, but how in the world are you intending to move that thing, rockonup?!

Excellent haul, grimreaper1962.


----------



## jdubbya

rockonup said:


> View attachment 146614
> 
> View attachment 146615
> 
> Found this for my western theme today  SO HAPPY!


That's fantastic!



grimreaper1962 said:


> rockonup that is a great find!
> 
> Here is what I came across at a thrift store today for $2.00 each. They are from the flag store and from what I can determine they are about $25.00 each.
> View attachment 146640
> 
> View attachment 146641
> 
> 
> Also bought a 2HP motor with speed control from a treadmill. A bit more costly than what I wanted to pay but for $25.00 I guess it will be okay. It is 2 HP so it should have plenty of power that I plan on using for an Axworthy Ghost.


Love those flags!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> Take your time, GoS......



Oh the pressure to please! Here's my Halloween Asylum's Deluxe Chimp mask from Bump In The Night. Had planned to set up outside but it was overcast all day so set up these photos indoors. Not sure what you will think of the photos of him but I can assure you he is even better in person. What's not to love in a face like this:











OK, since I couldn't take him outside decided to have some fun and add some jungle feel to this one:











Now for a side profile. A full headed mask BTW.











And I really want to show you a shot of what the inside of his mask looks like. It's very sturdy and am sure it will hold up well over time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Rockonup, what a _super_ cool find. Was it mobile, like did the wheels work so it could be pulled? I can't imagine many of these wagon frames being found. You must have a nice piece of land to be able to display it. I'd love to see photos of your haunt come 2013.

Oops, just took a better look at the wagon wheels and assumed that didn't just happen to them. How in the world did you move this???


----------



## osenator




----------



## jdubbya

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh the pressure to please! Had planned to set up outside but it was overcast all day so set up these photos indoors. Not sure what you will think of the photos of him but I can assure you he is even better in person. What's not to love in a face like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, since I couldn't take him outside decided to have some fun and add some jungle feel to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for a side profile. A full headed mask BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I really want to show you a shot of what the inside of his mask looks like. It's very sturdy and am sure it will hold up well over time.


Awesome mask! The pics always look better than what the website shows. Really like this one and Halloween Asylum offers some great stuff.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


Well, color me impressed, particularly by _this_ picture. That is an incredibly nice mask, Spookie. Thanks for going through all of that trouble.

Speaking of 'Bump in the Night', I do not know about others, but I _really_ wanted some of the large puppets (clowns, zombie, etc.) and the wolfman doll (very much like Eddie's), back when Chuck Jarman's company was a fledgling, but the prices were a bit too much (a couple to a few hundred dollars _each_) I see that the selection has gone _way_ down compared to years past...


----------



## rockonup

The wagon was not mobile it was over 80 years old. I still have the task of moving this thing, and we have plenty of room to display it in our haunt as im building a whole western town.


----------



## icyuod2

I'm totally in awe of the wart hog skull and old wagon. Damn!


----------



## hallorenescene

rock, that is a very awesome find. it's going to enhance your haunt for sure
grim, especially the witch flag is nice
gos, that mask makes me think of the movie...planet of the apes. it is a very nice mask
osenator, once again, nice scores


----------



## Tconahaunter

Tomorrow I'm off to get two (maybe) more 12 v gear reduced/reversible motors for use in this years haunt. If you're in Canada ,they are available at www.princessauto.com for 7 bucks a piece. They are originally use was as power seat motors for cars. Note princess auto, I believe ships worldwide.


----------



## Guest

You'll never gess whats back in srock at spirits. THE CHAGED BEAST!!!! i just bought him. can't wait to set him up when he comes


----------



## osenator

I almost got him 2 years ago, but I went with the Barrel Zombie. He is a great prop!


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween props, i've never seen him before. he is awesome.
just as a heads up, improvements catalog has 40% off their merchandise today. i just got the creepy caretaker for $26.00, $10.00 shipping


----------



## im the goddess

I ordered a triaxial skull kit from triaxialskulllab.com yesterday. Can't wait to figure it out.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

My Stone Woman from Grandin Road came today!



















I like her, but I'm not crazy about her. She's a nice prop, but compared to the rest of my collection from GR (Stone Man, Helsa, and Serena) it seems like its a notch below in quality. The gauze fabric that she's made of is very light and see through and her wig is leaves much to be desired. I'll be cutting her hair off and buying either a blonde or black wig to replace it. Her face is _amazing_, though, and that is what I love so much about GR! She is still available for $35 (check to see if you can get free shipping too), so if you can I would pick her up. Definitely worth that price, but I sort of expected really high quality like the rest of my props have.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> My Stone Woman from Grandin Road came today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like her, but I'm not crazy about her. She's a nice prop, but compared to the rest of my collection from GR (Stone Man, Helsa, and Serena) it seems like its a notch below in quality. The gauze fabric that she's made of is very light and see through and her wig is leaves much to be desired. I'll be cutting her hair off and buying either a blonde or black wig to replace it. Her face is _amazing_, though, and that is what I love so much about GR! She is still available for $35 (check to see if you can get free shipping too), so if you can I would pick her up. Definitely worth that price, but I sort of expected really high quality like the rest of my props have.


graveyard she is pretty cool. she does look better looking out a window but i love her with the blacklight u have on her. she looks great standing next to victoria, too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Congrats on adding StoneLady. I like the blue lighting on her. I've been thinking of turning my SL into Dark Shadows Angelique, who I think she looks a bit like (Lara Parker in the role from TV, not the movie actress). I'm pretty sure I mentioned this when my SL arrived and I posted a picture of her. I'm going to play with SL's hair and pull it back and set in curls like in the early Angelique Dark Shadows photos. I wish she came with hands but she's still workable without them. I'm pretty sure Victoria and Serena were both more expensive so kind of expected for a lower price to see something not quite as nice. Figure the difference was in the hands and cloth material. BTW have you tried lighting her from behind with her arms extended to the sides and upwards, and then just light her face from below in the front. I think it's kind of a spooky pose. I'm thinking of displaying her that way from our upstairs picture window.

Because of the DS movie having been released last year you can also pick up Barnabus Collins wigs and canes. I'd love to set up a homage to DS's JF and LP with a vampire/witch scene one year.


----------



## hallorenescene

graveyard, i think she's pretty nice looking. hands, hair and outfit maybe could have been better, but her face is what sells her. she's very nice


----------



## hallorenescene

i took some kind of survey from improvements catalog, and they sent me a code for $10.00 off my next purchase. it has to be used before jan 17th. to bad there's nothing i will need from there.


----------



## 22606

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> My Stone Woman from Grandin Road came today!
> 
> ...her wig is leaves much to be desired. I'll be cutting her hair off and buying either a blonde or black wig to replace it.


Nice score, TheGraveyardCareTaker. Poor lady is getting a buzz cut whether she wants one or not, huh?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

GraveyardCareTaker, if you Do cut her hair off to add a wig, would you post a photo of what her head looks like "bald"? Thanks.


----------



## mickkell

It was 1/2 off at GoodWill yesterday,I found this for only 1.50.You cant have too many of them.


----------



## im the goddess

mickkell said:


> It was 1/2 off at GoodWill yesterday,I found this for only 1.50.You cant have too many of them.
> View attachment 146973


Great deal. That's cheaper than they price them hear by far.


----------



## mickkell

I saw one at a Thrift store earlier in the week and it was 10 bux,needless to say I passed.


----------



## Guest

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> My Stone Woman from Grandin Road came today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like her, but I'm not crazy about her. She's a nice prop, but compared to the rest of my collection from GR (Stone Man, Helsa, and Serena) it seems like its a notch below in quality. The gauze fabric that she's made of is very light and see through and her wig is leaves much to be desired. I'll be cutting her hair off and buying either a blonde or black wig to replace it. Her face is _amazing_, though, and that is what I love so much about GR! She is still available for $35 (check to see if you can get free shipping too), so if you can I would pick her up. Definitely worth that price, but I sort of expected really high quality like the rest of my props have.


I do like her. I regret not getting her and her 'Stone Man' while they when both available. I know the quality isn't meant to last generations, but the prices are really good.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*GrandinRoad prop question*

Anyone remember what the prop name was for the 6 ft tall zombie like guy with the red tie that GrandinRoad sold this past season? I noticed him in one of the pics on the description page for the Stone Lady just now and think he must have sold out quickly this past year. Don't really remember seeing him. If anyone bought him, can you offer up a review and maybe post any pics of him in use? I liked his face and anything 6 feet tends to look scarier to little kids I think. Might be a male prop I would look for this year if they restock.


----------



## 22606

Spookie, here is a review page for the shaking zombie: http://reviews.grandinroad.com/2015/49989/reviews.htm. The site wouldn't show the actual product page, though; the best that I could do was copy and paste from a .pdf of their catalog.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for that Garthgoyle. That's the one. I guess from the review some...at least one person...was able to get it at half off too. Your post jogged my memory that GR put their videos up on YouTube and I was able to find the video of it so could see it in action. 

He doesn't do much, not really what I'd call animated, but the hands and face look decent, the shaking is OK and the audio track sounds good and scary enough (and not dumb like some of the Gemmy soundtracks). Appreciate your post.


I ended up taking advantage of BuyCotumes' clearance sale before it ends before midnight tonight. Didn't see much I needed but did picked up a wig for my knife thrower carnival prop gal and one of those Wilton Coffin Bake Pans that people were talking about under the Party thread.


----------



## tortured_serenity

That's a great deal for the caretaker hallor.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks tortured. i got a notice it has been shipped. usually stuff comes real fast. i've had real good luck with improvements and grandin road. i can't wait to get it.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for that Garthgoyle. That's the one. I guess from the review some...at least one person...was able to get it at half off too. Your post jogged my memory that GR put their videos up on YouTube and I was able to find the video of it so could see it in action.


You're welcome, GoS. Glad that it helped



hallorenescene said:


> thanks tortured. i got a notice it has been shipped. usually stuff comes real fast. i've had real good luck with improvements and grandin road. i can't wait to get it.


Huh? When did you state that you ordered him? I know that I am forgetful, but geez... Good choice, hallo.


----------



## hallorenescene

post #7320 page 732. he hasn't come yet. thanks, i remember talking to you about him, and you were pleased, so how coud i refuse. lol.
ghost of spooky, i kinda remember him being on. he's so scary/ugly he gives me the shivers


----------



## IowaGuy

50ft (orange) rope lights. The first of many


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> post #7320 page 732. he hasn't come yet. thanks, i remember talking to you about him, and you were pleased, so how coud i refuse. lol.
> ghost of spooky, i kinda remember him being on. he's so scary/ugly he gives me the shivers


Thanks 

Well, the zombie achieved his purpose, I'd say...


----------



## Paint It Black

My order from BuyCostumes.com came in today and I was pleasantly surprised with my purchases. The vampire spider is heavy-duty and HUGE, with a life-sized head, and is really scary. I also got the hanging arm and foot, and the vampire hand wall hangings. I am happy with everything.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Loving that vampire spider, she's amazing...wish I would have seen her when we did our carnival  How big is she?


----------



## scubaspook

Okay now. That spider is just creepy looking.


----------



## Paint It Black

The vampire spider is a total of 60 inches. The head is a little bit larger than a human head. I think spiders normally have 8 legs, but hey, I guess that's another reason she's in the sideshow act.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great choice, can't wait to see her all displayed


----------



## Paint It Black

scubaspook, I know. It was pretty unsettling just taking it out of the box.

pumpkinpie, Thanks. I'll post photos in my album.


----------



## 22606

All of your new purchases are great, PIB. The vampire spider is _very_ interesting...


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, besides the fact that is one creepy scary looking spider, the size is super impressive. perfect for a sideshow or a mad lab. his eyes are crazed looking. i like the other items too. i might have the hands.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Very cool!



Halloweenprops4ever said:


> You'll never gess whats back in srock at spirits. THE CHAGED BEAST!!!! i just bought him. can't wait to set him up when he comes
> 
> View attachment 146841
> View attachment 146841
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146842


----------



## offmymeds

Love your spider PIB! Your poster will look great with her!!


----------



## Paint It Black

OMM, Thanks. This all started when I wondered how to use my new cocoon man spider victim in my carnival theme. Garthgoyle suggests a spider woman in the sideshow. I was just going to made the sideshow banner alluding to the spider woman....and then I saw the vampire spider on sale from BuyCostumes.com. 

Hallo, the spider is way bigger than I imagined from the catalog discription. the eyes light up as well.

Garth, you are such a bad influence  I was already out of storage space and now I've got more to put away  But I have to admit, I just loved your idea and the way this is coming together.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> OMM, Thanks. This all started when I wondered how to use my new cocoon man spider victim in my carnival theme. Garthgoyle suggests a spider woman in the sideshow. I was just going to made the sideshow banner alluding to the spider woman....and then I saw the vampire spider on sale from BuyCostumes.com.
> 
> Garth, you are such a bad influence  I was already out of storage space and now I've got more to put away  But I have to admit, I just loved your idea and the way this is coming together.


Yep, I am the scourge of the earth Thanks, PIB. I am glad that my suggestion helped get the ball rolling


----------



## Wifeofrankie

I recently picked up the movie " The Hollow " . Its not a prop or even a very good movie, but it is another thing to help inspire me while I try to figure out what I want to do this year with our haunt.


----------



## osenator

ARG! I saw Zellers, who is liquidating everything, since they are closing, have a wheelchair for 25$... SO TEMPTING!!!!!! Would you get it?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

That's a great deal osenator I would go for it!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

GrandinRoad has reduced their prices again on some of the remaining halloween stock (see the Coupons, Discounts and Promotions forum area) and I decided to pick up one of those Roomba-like Animated Dancing Ghosts they still have left, now for $29. Hope to be able to turn him into a bezerk gorilla for my carnival/circus theme. Wrote more about it under the Coupons/Discount area. Thought their price drop was worth mentioning here as well.


----------



## 22606

osenator said:


> ARG! I saw Zellers, who is liquidating everything, since they are closing, have a wheelchair for 25$... SO TEMPTING!!!!!! Would you get it?


For _that_ price, no doubt about it... I would be kicking myself if I did not.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Thanks for the heads up ghost too bad free shipping ended yesterday. I might talk hubby into a couple of GID skeletons for Valentines day.


----------



## 22606

tortured_serenity said:


> I might talk hubby into a couple of GID skeletons for Valentines day.


Your husband and yourself? Regarding missing out on free shipping, they will have other specials, I'm sure.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Nope both for me!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tortured, I don't think I saw anything about free shipping on their stuff recently. I know sometimes they do sitewide offers and other times they focus their shipping offers only on specific things like Christmas items, furniture etc. I did take advantage during a few of the previous shipping offers (halloween mdse and sitewide) to get a few of the GR ladies though.

I'm pretty sure the current price drop on some of the halloween items happened today. I get their emails but haven't seen any offers lately so kind of stumbled on these this a.m. The Dancing Ghost dropped $10 and my shipping was $8. I think someone else mentioned getting the GID skelly, which I think dropped $5-6 today, and said shipping was $6 to them. 

At some point I jump in and pick things up if I see a haunt plan for them as the prices get lower. If you wait too long you do run the risk of the item being sold out before you get it in your cart, like Serena. Did manage to get Stone Man and Lady and Helsa and Victoria before they disappeared. 

I have to say that this past year GrandinRoad got the bulk of my haunt money by far. Originally didn't think that would be the case. Spirit Halloween probably came in second and Halloween City a distant third (with the Ventroloquist prop). Think I picked up 2-3 small items from Target and don't think Walmart got any of my money this year. I got tired of waiting for them (and Target actually) to stock their shelves and by that time the bulk of my halloween money was spoken for. Pretty happy that here it is mid-January and GrandinRoad still has inventory to clear out. The breathing room after the holidays was great.

Hope you get the Skellies before they sell out. I think this latest price drop will pick up the interest on them. Under $20 for a full size GID is a pretty decent price. Come halloween time this year I'm sure GIDs will be selling for $50 or more. Think Target had the best price on them last year leading into fall but remember they were more than I wanted to pay. Between Wallies two years ago and my Coscto ones last year, I'm set for skeletons or would probably be ordering from GR now.


----------



## 22606

tortured_serenity said:


> Nope both for me!







I meant one to represent each of you, as in a couple...


----------



## killerhaunts

We really need a new one of these for 2013 ... It takes forever to go through 737 pages!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You know I think I asked about doing that in this thread back in 2011 and maybe even this year; this thread started in 2010. I've asked the moderators over the last few years to do that with the Shopping thread which was turned into a sticky to help people find it more easily, and you will find several threads labeled for different years of shopping items. I gathered that people on this thread however liked the ability to go back in time to check things out by clicking back or forward on Page numbers instead of trying to find an old thread buried who knows how many pages in the general forum. That makes sense to me too, so what I do is go immediately to the last page of the thread (easy enough to do by clicking on "Last"--at top or bottom of the thread page) and then I'll click backwards through some pages until I land on posts I remember reading and then just read forward. Seems to work fine that way too.


----------



## hallorenescene

just thought i'd mention improvements catalog has 20% off till the 22nd of this month.
gos, how long does this new grandin road promotion last? i wouldn't mind getting stone lady. i don't get paid till the 25th. i have a card i can use that offers free shipping. can i use that with other promotions? 
this year grandin road and improvements catalog got the buck of my money. without them, it wouldn't have been much. around here the offerings were little to none. i'm still watching for vincent and i wouldn't mind serina.
ghost of spooky, you really scored big when you landed that ventriloquist doll. i haven't forgotten you want to see a pic of my dolls. they are packed away right now, but when i come across them, i'll take a picture.
oh, and i'm still waiting for my creepy caretaker from improvements catalog. i wish it would come already


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, sorry to let you know Stone Lady sold out a day or two ago.  They've pulled her off the website. Apparently there was a Serena posted a few days ago but by the time I saw it it had sold out. It's possible Stone Lady will occasionally make a reappearance as well however. Since they periodically reappear and are gone almost immediately, I think they are single units that "get found/returned?" to the warehouse. 

GrandinRoad doesn't have a special going on right now. The price reduction is simply another markdown period, I assume, until stock is depleated or pulled for the season. No coupons to use so, yes, if you want to buy something from their halloween/halloween outlet section even with the latest markdowns, your coupon should work at checkout.

Look forward to hearing how you like your IC Caretaker when it arrives. It looks like a great price for a cemetary prop. I'll take another look over at IC. Thanks for mentioning the expiration date on the sale in case I find something and want to delay a bit. As for the ventriloquist dolls you have, yes, still would _love_ to see them when it's convenient. Thanks for remembering. I'm not sure if _*this*_ is the big carnival/circus year yet, but I'm so much further along with things for it this year than last. I made a list of the booth areas I want to include and definitely would want to use the whole yard.


----------



## osenator

Scored again, only 95% off... paid a big 5$ for 100$ of spider pods, wigs and a dress. I also got a Sound and Music sounds controller at Walmart for only 35$ instead of 125$.


----------



## hallorenescene

oenator, those are nice size spider pods. an amazing price.
gos, i'll just have to keep checking. maybe i'll get lucky yet.

got my grave keeper today. i only opened it enough to take out the torso. it's head is all stuffed latex. he's ugly, but somehow i think he's uglier in the picture. anyway, i don't think i would be able to get him back in the box, so i'm not going to take out the rest till next year.


----------



## Paint It Black

Osenator, good deal. Will be interesting to see what you can do with the light/sound controller.


----------



## pumpkinking30

This came in yesterday from Ebay. I've been looking for one for quite awhile. Being an older piece, they're a lot harder to find anymore. This is by Jim Shore. It's one of the few Halloween nutcrackers I have ever seen that really looks cool. I love the primitive feel of it, and the scenes around the bottom are beautiful.


----------



## grimreaper1962

Nice pumpkinking30. A nice find!

Here is what I found today at a thrift store I never visited until today. A set of salt and pepper shakers. I placed a quarter next to one for size comparison.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> got my grave keeper today. he's ugly, but somehow i think he's uglier in the picture. anyway, i don't think i would be able to get him back in the box, so i'm not going to take out the rest till next year.


Good to know, hallo. Actually, he's strikingly handsome Now you know why I didn't want to take the bugger out and set him up...

Interesting nutcracker, pumpkinking30. I never would have guessed that is what it is had you not said so, though; doesn't really look like one.

Nice witch shaker set, grimreaper1962.


----------



## MissHalloween

grimreaper1962 said:


> Nice pumpkinking30. A nice find!
> 
> Here is what I found today at a thrift store I never visited until today. A set of salt and pepper shakers. I placed a quarter next to one for size comparison.
> View attachment 147209


grimreaper i have that same set of salt & pepper shakers. i bought them on ebay a while back and have had them in my china cabinet for a few years now.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin, you can never go wrong with jim shore. that's a lovely piece
grim, you can find great treasures at goodwills. that is a very nice set of salt and pepper shakers
haha garth, strikingly handsome my daughter saw him and loved him. she thinks he's creepier than the picture.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Pumpkinking that is a very nice piece I love jim shore.


----------



## RCIAG

I love Jim Shore's stuff too but I've never bought any of it for fear I'll end up with a house full of it!


----------



## tortured_serenity

Oh, gotcha. Nah i don't like to dres my skellies up . If I can get a few they'll look good carrying my foam coffin from my hearse in my black light funeral/cemetery scene.


----------



## im the goddess

I ordered the Wilton coffin brownie pan on sale. From buy costumes.com.


----------



## IowaGuy

By George....I think I've learned! Just measured the outside parameter of my house were I intend to put up rope lights this year. Prolly gonna need another 200ft easy (not including the walkway...maybe another 100ft there), kinda happy I already started investing...

This is my way of saying "I bought some orange rope lights" to fit the purpose of this thread


----------



## kurtnotkirk

@Iowaguy: Well, at least you found out now, instead of the day you were hanging the lights... hehe. 

I've been gathering all kinds of stuff, lately... spending money I probably shouldn't, but at least getting things on sale. Recently: Rockwell Bladerunner, Bostitch Compressor combo pack w/ 3 fastener tools, Dremel Drillpress Workstation, Dremel Plunger Router attachment, and a portable model spray painting booth...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

free shipping today @ grandin road! i bought the glow in the dark skeleton for $19 plus free shipping! was $79. a heck of a deal! hanging cocoon man is $10 as well....


----------



## tortured_serenity

The skellies are an awesome deal, I bought two and wish I could've gotten 4 more.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

tortured_serenity said:


> The skellies are an awesome deal, I bought two and wish I could've gotten 4 more.


tortured i wanted to load up on the GR skeletons. lol. but i limited myself to 1.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Wednesday, if I'd had more money I would've gotten 4 more cause I have a vision of a blacklight reactive cemetery and 6 of those skellies and a blacklight sootlight on 6 glowing skellies carrier a black lit glowing coffin from my hearse with black light strobes flashing in it!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

tortured from what i read on the reviews u need a blacklight on these GR skeletons so your plan sounds awesome! i would like to somehow get mine attached to either a tree or the side of the house climbing up. lol. of course i'll put a spotlight on him!  good luck with your haunt this year!


----------



## osenator

One quicky haul!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

oh i love the salt and pepper witches too cool


----------



## Beefers

moonwitchkitty said:


> oh i love the salt and pepper witches too cool


They are nice  I would be over-indulging in salt and pepper with those. Wouldn't mind a similar set consisting of a Witch and a Warlock. The problem would be visualising it, in order to make it... I know what a Witch looks like, but how should a Warlock be represented? Does a Warlock wear a pointy hat? Does he fly a broom, or is a garden rake more his thing? Lol...


----------



## hallorenescene

beefers, think of the show bewitched. sams father was a dashing warlock.
osenator, i was just thinking, with all those mini tombstones, you could glue them together like a little fence you see around graves sometimes.


----------



## Beefers

hallorenescene said:


> beefers, think of the show bewitched. sams father was a dashing warlock.


Hello hallorenescene. Yes you are right, Maurice Evans wasn't it? Been a long time since I saw that program. I guess the only remaining question is, would he be more dashing with a dash of salt or a dash of pepper...? 
I came across this in my travels as I was googling Bewitched, hopefully the picture will post correctly:







Apparently they are a collector's item now. Poor old Maurice didn't rate a doll!


----------



## Paint It Black

hallorenescene said:


> beefers, think of the show bewitched. sams father was a dashing warlock.
> osenator, i was just thinking, with all those mini tombstones, you could glue them together like a little fence you see around graves sometimes.


I used to watch Bewitched all the time as a kid. 

That idea for a little fence was a great idea - Did you see that Osenator?


----------



## osenator

Do you a pic of what to do with the little tombstones, I am not sure what they look like? I was going to ask about what can I do with theses little tombstones.


----------



## Paint It Black

for Osenator:









Fencing around gravesite like this, or could be on a smaller scale, just around a single tombstone.


----------



## hallorenescene

beefers, i love bewitched, i love sam, and i love barbies, and i love dolls. that doll is wonderful, i wish she was mine. i didn't know maurice was never a doll. wouldn't he have been a dashing doll. bet he would have sold.
paint it black, that is exactly what i had in mind for the fencing. now i want to do that. what do you think osenator?


----------



## IowaGuy

100feet so far....1/3 the way there!

(Orange)


----------



## tortured_serenity

I found these appletini gift bottles at big lots that look like beakers for 50 cents a piece.


----------



## LadySherry

tortured_serenity said:


> I found these appletini gift bottles at big lots that look like beakers for 50 cents a piece.I got 1 myself emptied the contents now I have something for my lab.


----------



## Paint It Black

those lab bottles are a great find!


----------



## offmymeds

Good thinking LadySherry!! Those are great TS and what a great price..........all we have at our Big Lots are some kind of high heeled shoe or boot thingy.
Did you find those in the marked down Christmas stuff?


----------



## LadySherry

Did you find those in the marked down Christmas stuff?[/QUOTE]

Yep. The one in Mesquite had several. If I swing by there this week I will check if they still have any for you.


----------



## offmymeds

OOoh, Thanks!!


----------



## tortured_serenity

Yeah off my meds I got them in the Xmas mark down section for 90% off, I wish they had more.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yesterday, I found this curly green "clown" wig in the dollar area at Target. It was with the St. Patrick's day items and cost $3. I like the color.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Paint that looks like a lot of wig there. Have you opened the bag up yet? Wondering how long the wig is. I do like the color as well. i'm trying to avoid clowns with just red hair. I have a few colors but not green.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh great clown wig PIB!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks, OMM. 

And here you go, GOS, a couple more photos of the wig out of its package:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Paint! That's pretty good head coverage. I'll be near Target tomorrow and will see if our store got them in for St. Pats Day. Color is a nice lime green. I have a black bowler hat that I can picture one of my clowns sporting on top of the hair.


----------



## 22606

That is a lot of wig for such a small price... Great buy, PIB.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Nice green...You can prolly use it for Easter too. It's perfect for grass for the Easter basket!


----------



## annamarykahn

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Nice green...You can prolly use it for Easter too. It's perfect for grass for the Easter basket!


lol! gr8 idea, i wouldn't have thought of that

amk


----------



## Paint It Black

Hey, I am all about repurposing!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Because i am a bit of a weirdo I have finally finished putting together my survival pack, in case of emergency ie zombie break out or natural disaster finally finished it with a roll up candy corn decorated duct tape. i think i worry too much


----------



## 22606

moonwitchkitty said:


> Because i am a bit of a weirdo I have finally finished putting together my survival pack, in case of emergency ie zombie break out or natural disaster finally finished it with a roll up candy corn decorated duct tape. i think i worry too much


Skimming, I read it as what I have highlighted I guess that a pack of candy corn _could_ give one the energy to outrun zombies (likely for a week straight). Or, throw some in with meat and watch the zombies' remaining teeth fall out quickly from the abundance of sugar Could be useful after all...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Garthgoyle said:


> Skimming, I read it as what I have highlighted I guess that a pack of candy corn _could_ give one the energy to outrun zombies (likely for a week straight).


absolutely  like Tallahassee says enjoy the little things ( its my Twinkie)


----------



## 22606

moonwitchkitty said:


> absolutely  like Tallahassee says enjoy the little things ( its my Twinkie)


On that note, who knew that the situation regarding Twinkies _would_ come to fruition not so long after the film?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

such a sad sad day  oh well at least we still have candy corn


----------



## hallorenescene

iowa guy, your rope doesn't look orange. i'm happy for you though
tortured and lady, those are just what the dr ordered. boy will those be sweet in the lab
paint it black, i have had oe of those green wigs for years. i use mine a lot


----------



## 22606

Some creepy-cute Jason and Freddy vinyl figures If anyone else is interested, this is where I got them from (lowest price that I could find): http://www.ebay.com/itm/330565768424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Paint It Black

Garth, seems crazy that the lowest price is getting them from England! They are kinda cute.


----------



## 22606

I know... In a warped way, yes, PIB


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Finally got around to picking up a few things from American Science and Surplus ( www.sciplus.com ) that have been on my list for about a year to create a few halloween costumes. 

For my carnival Mime I got these twinklefingers LED gloves that are white and have colored, controllable LEDs in the finger tips. The plan is to animate the mime, and I wanted the attention drawn to his hands, which _hopefully_ will look like they are climbing a wall when I'm done . 

For a suspended ghost prop I added an LED-lit Inflatable Torso on a chain that will be the glowing body form to go with a Walmart Men's Ghost Costume I got on clearance 2 years ago for a couple of bucks (that's when Walmart had props and some great after-halloween sales online). The costume has several white fabric layers for the body and it came with a full-head ghost mask. Didn't find the men's ghost being sold any longer, but it is similar to the boys' ghost costume being sold elsewhere, although I think the mens' mask has a better facial expression. The men's costume was a 2X but sized very small IMO so I ended up picking up the Women's torso from AS&S so the fabric would cover all of it. So guess my ghost just got a sex change! The inflatable torsos look pretty neat. Hope it looks as good as I'm hoping as a floating, glowing ghost. They had lit female, male and unlit versions of both at one point, but sold out of the LED versions before I got a chance to buy one. Didn't want to miss out on it again.

The last thing on my list was a zombie sleep mask. One of my lady props in a house scene is going to be sporting it along with curlers in her hair and halloween themed PJs. I think she'll need some green "facial mask" on her face as well. She should be quite a scream (in a fun way!).


Oh and my purchase today was prompted by a "reminder" email I got from them offering me an extra 5% off if I completed my order today. So it can pay to keep things in your cart for a while.... I received such an email previously a while back but didn't have the extra funds then, but this says to me that they must routinely do this.


----------



## 22606

Great items, GoS. In addition to what you mentioned, throw some blood on them and those inflatable, hanging torsos could be _amazing_ in a meathouse or 'Hellraiser'-like theme.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Garthgoyle. I did manage to find an adult men's ghost costume at Halloween Express so you can get an idea what it will look like. And it looks like I got a great deal on my Walmart clearance one although WM's retail price was only $19. Maybe the fabric portion isn't as full who knows; the mask looks to be the same.

Anyway i'll need to light the mask from inside (batteries....easy enough, hopefully...) and since the inflatable torso already has a chain hanger at the neck half my problem suspending it will be solved. I'll want to have him/her flying so will need to rig something to suspend the leg-end so to speak. 

I definitely think the torsos are versatile enough to be used in a number of different scenes as you suggested.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah garth, i'm not into jason and freddy, but i got to agree with paint it black, they are kinda cute
gos,sounds like you got some more neat items.


----------



## offmymeds

Love your little guys Garth!

GOS, your ideas sound great!!! Can't wait to see it all put together and i have to admit, the Jazz Hands, made me giggle


----------



## 22606

Thank you, hallorenescene and offmymeds.

Would car insurance, an overpriced battery, and radiator elbow pieces count? All were recent I had it paid down, but the Pontiac Grand Pr!ck has pushed my card nearly to the limit again... With the aggravation, I _had_ to treat myself to something, hence the little fellas.


----------



## krnlmustrd

Barnes and Noble has Halloween (and Christmas) decorations on their clearance red-dot table. Everything at my store was $2 each. I bought three decorative signs(?) for $6 (original retail $45). I want to check out some other stores tomorrow.


----------



## 22606

Nice finds, krnlmustrd.


----------



## hallorenescene

ho garth, i do that too. just when i know it's not a good thing to buy something, i do. i think we need it to feel we are still alive and worth it
krn, cute signs. my fave....the wich can fly one.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Love the signs. I have the witch and monsters one but in a different style.


----------



## Guest

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...264436?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=5

Halloween Animated Creepy Caretaker
Item: #417378
Was $119.99
Now $44.98
See Video!

The Animated Creepy Caretaker rises up to greet your guests with a sinister warning.
This Creepy Caretaker crouches by his tombstone until someone approaches, then he stands up slowly while uttering a spooky warning. His mouth and head move realistically while he speaks, plus his eyes and lantern light up. This Halloween decoration is wonderfully detailed -- Caretaker has a latex face and fabric clothes; tombstone has a sculpted look. Activated by sound or floor button, the Animated Creepy Caretaker requires 4 AA batteries, not included.

Benefits of the Animated Creepy Caretaker:

Animated Creepy Caretaker rises up from behind his tombstone and speaks
This Halloween decoration is ideal for indoors or outdoors (weather permitting)
The Creepy Caretaker carries a lantern that lights up

$10 off coupon as well, MP3W172.

I think he was on Grandin Road as well.


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, are you getting him? i got him awhile back. i think he is real cool.


----------



## annamarykahn

i also just ordered Halloween Animated Creepy Caretaker

$44.98 with discount and shipping ... still kind of overpriced, but not bad

thx for the info hollow!

amk


----------



## annamarykahn

also picked up my first shiatsu massager for $5.99 from a thrift store yesterday

looks to be brand new or hardly used!

took it apart, cleaned out the existing grease and applied new ... should last for quite a few halloweens once i decide what to do with it, lol

amk 

amk


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> hollow, are you getting him? i got him awhile back. i think he is real cool.



Yes! I have been watching him a few months and wanting him. He is selling for over a 100 in an auction on ebay, so $44 is okay for me.

I am so glad you have him and you like him. He looks really neat. I read a review saying he isn't real sturdy, but my stuff breaks all the time and I cannot build moving props. 

Did you use him last Halloween?


----------



## Guest

annamarykahn said:


> i also just ordered Halloween Animated Creepy Caretaker
> 
> $44.98 with discount and shipping ... still kind of overpriced, but not bad
> 
> thx for the info hollow!
> 
> amk



I know, but at least he wasn't $119.00 PLUS shipping. Yikes. I broke a thrashing mummy on halloween with my stupid idiotic hands, and need a new guy. He is it! 

Hope he works out well for you!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Prompted by an email from Orchard Supply (hardware store on West coast) went to see what clearance they had ( Fri and Sat only extra 25% off). Got there before lunch and grabbed 8 8ftx10ft tarps in White for only 3.75 each. Nice thick poly tarps and thought they would make nice dividing walls for my circus booths or maybe they might work as an outdoor projection screen for Halloween effects (too thick for rear projection but lots of other posibilities). I picked up the white tarps and someone grabbed the silver ones so they went fast.

Has anyone tried these tarps for outdoor projections?

Nice find and price on the shiatsu amk. Have yet to run across one in my GWs.


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, no i didn't use him last halloween. i just got him a short while back. i also have the thrashing mummy. i did use him last halloween, but didn't have time to get batteries in everything, so he was just a static prop. i really like the thrashing mummy. i've heard he uses batteries fast, but i don't know that first hand. i'm looking forward to using both next year. hopefully i have more time to set up. this last halloween i only had 7 days. we had to run an errand, and while my daughter drove, i was slapping batteries in as many things as i could. same thing every year, never enough time to do everything.
gos, i have a few tarps, i use them every year. they make great walls. this year we even used a safety tarp from an old trampoline. tacked it to the ceiling, and let the netting hang down. made a cool witches hut.


----------



## ActionJax

hallorenescene said:


> hollow, are you getting him? i got him awhile back. i think he is real cool.


I just picked this up today too. I thought it was a pretty good deal. I just wanted something for my small graveyard this year that would move. I don't have much space in the front yard so this should be perfect. Thanks for the coupon code too Hallow!


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> hollow, no i didn't use him last halloween. i just got him a short while back. i also have the thrashing mummy. i did use him last halloween, but didn't have time to get batteries in everything, so he was just a static prop. i really like the thrashing mummy. i've heard he uses batteries fast, but i don't know that first hand. i'm looking forward to using both next year. hopefully i have more time to set up. this last halloween i only had 7 days. we had to run an errand, and while my daughter drove, i was slapping batteries in as many things as i could. same thing every year, never enough time to do everything.
> gos, i have a few tarps, i use them every year. they make great walls. this year we even used a safety tarp from an old trampoline. tacked it to the ceiling, and let the netting hang down. made a cool witches hut.


Yes, I had to put fresh batteries into the thrashing mummy half way through the night. He worked really well though, was loud and triggered pretty good. I killed mine, though- he will be a static mummy now, sadly. RIP again, mummy man!

I know, Halloween gets crunched in at the last minute!


----------



## Guest

ActionJax said:


> I just picked this up today too. I thought it was a pretty good deal. I just wanted something for my small graveyard this year that would move. I don't have much space in the front yard so this should be perfect. Thanks for the coupon code too Hallow!


ActionJax, You are welcome! Let's all hope he lives (or dies) up to our expectations and performs well in our graveyards this year!


----------



## hallorenescene

if my mummy dies, i will use it as a static prop too. i think he is cool looking. however, i don't have a lot of kids, so he might make it through the whole night. i don't think the thrashing mummy or the gravekeeper are worth $100.00 though. but the sale prices are good.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Ok, I'm super excited, the last part of my birthday presents came in the mail today (the chess set). My wife is wonderful. Look at all the vampire goodness she got me. Yay!  I had been looking for a chess set for a long time to put on our game table during Halloween, but hadn't come up with anything yet. The Vampires vs. Werewolves theme is absolutely perfect. The hand is awesome too. I had been dropping hints to her about that one since I saw it in a catalog a couple weeks ago.


----------



## osenator

Wow, amazing gifts, pumkingking30!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Happy Birthday Pumpkinking or belated if that's the case. Love your chess set especially. The hand is pretty cool as well and nicely detailed. I assume the book is full of haiku poems? Not familiar with it or is it a novel?

Hallo, thanks for the comments on the tarps. The 80 feet of length (8-8x10s) will go far and the poly will hold up in the weather even if it's drizzly or raining (it better not rain when I go my carnival theme!). If I use it for circus tent material, I'll have to figure out a way to add some red stripes to it. Hopefully each OSH store (west coast haunters only unfortunately) have this item as a loss leader for this weekend and more haunters will see this and be able to find some in their store. Normally they retail for $17 so worth the trip there for 3.74 each. Their clearance special 10ftx12ft silver/brown tarps were 5.99.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Happy Birthday Pumpkinking. Love your chess set especially. The hand is pretty cool as well and nicely detailed. I assume the book is full of haiku poems? Not familiar with it.


It's A pretty cool book. It follows a storyline that follows a vampire through about 3 centuries of historical events. It's written like a journal that he had been keeping all along. There's others in the series, Werewolf Haiku and 2 versions of zombies. I guess they're somewhat similar format.


----------



## matrixmom

Your chess set pk30 is very unique! You are right...love the vampires vs werewolves saga continuing even in the game of chess....


----------



## Paint It Black

Got a quart of muted red "Oops" paint at Home Depot today for $2. I am planning to use it to make stripes on some canvas material for my carnevil theme this year.


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> Yes! I have been watching him a few months and wanting him. He is selling for over a 100 in an auction on ebay, so $44 is okay for me.


_Much_ better price. Nice score, hollow.

Love your gifts, pumpkinking30. The base to the vampire hand is absolutely amazing. 

Paint It Black, great find.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin king, that is an awesome chess set. it's kinda like twilight...vampies verses werewolves


----------



## Guest

Pumpkinking, that is a great chess set! I love it.


----------



## Kymmm

I bought one as well... Thanks for the heads up hallow!!


----------



## Guest

Kymmm said:


> I bought one as well... Thanks for the heads up hallow!!



You are welcome, Kymmm! He isn't super cheap, but at least there was a coupon and a pretty good discount. 

I like him and hope he will last a few years...and when he inevitably breaks, he can be static, as hallorenescene said above.

He has been on the Improvements website since August; I guess they have alot of him hanging about unsold.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Garth. I found another quart of oops paint today when I went with my husband on another run to Home Depot. This time orange, again $2. This is the way to go for paint for props. The color doesn't have to be exact. They also had lots of grey for tombstones, or other cemetery statuary. Didn't see any Black, though.


----------



## matrixmom

Finally found 2 of these for our nuclear fallout theme this year- brand new $12 each at a local military antique shop.!! 
All the ones on ebay were more than $20 each or if they were $8 each then they charge you $14 shipping (what????)


----------



## Paint It Black

those gas mask things are perfect, matrixmom.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

American Science & Surplus ( www.sciplus.com ) usually has several different gas masks in stock. Only see one version now. A few months ago they had a kids size one I thought would be good for positioning on skeletons. They have sales on them periodically during the year. Look for them under Militaria.


----------



## matrixmom

Yes, I will putting mine on my skellies. This website has other cool stuff too. Thanks. 


Ghost of Spookie said:


> American Science & Surplus ( www.sciplus.com ) usually has several different gas masks in stock. Only see one version now. A few months ago they had a kids size one I thought would be good for positioning on skeletons. They have sales on them periodically during the year. Look for them under Militaria.


----------



## 22606

Normally don't see those army-styled gas masks around; usually black. Excellent find, matrixmom. I know what you mean about the shipping on eBay


----------



## annamarykahn

found 2 more shiatsu massagers

one is a "pro" version ... of course i had to take it apart ... the gears are still plastic, but the shaft for the soft rubber moving massaging external "balls" attachments are metal ... i probably didn't explain that well enough, lol

amk


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked up this mini haul at Micheal's a few weeks ago during their Christmas clearance sale. I only payed about $15.00 including tax for it all, so I was happy  I plan on using the black and purple ribbon for various Halloween crafts and the orange/copper ornaments on a 5 foot Halloween tree I plan on picking up in the next few months. I already used the green bottles and card stock top hat to do a few craft projects (see craft thread for those projects). 









I also picked up this tree stand at Zellers (now owned by Target Canada, yeah Target has come to Canada!!!!!!!). I only payed 0.55 cents and plan on using it for a stand for a prop in the near future.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Now that you have a Target, check out their $1 bins throughout the year. I've bought glow bracelets, large toy but nice looking insects, scorpions, cockroaches, and flies and such from that area. Wish I could say that their halloween section has been terrific over the last few years but here's to hoping they get some new buyers for that department and it goes back to being more like it was years ago. It would be nice if both the US locations and the Canadian locations get product in about the same time.


----------



## 22606

Great job finding more massagers, amk.

Nice after-Christmas scores, Spinechiller. 

I agree with you, GoS; Target has been thorougly underwhelming in the Halloween department for _at least_ the last two years, possibly longer. I, also, hope that they get back to how they used to be.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Garthgoyle said:


> I agree with you, GoS; Target has been thorougly underwhelming in the Halloween department for _at least_ the last two years, possibly longer. I, also, hope that they get back to how they used to be.


completely agree, they make me sad. a week or two into October and they already break out the Christmas junk, Hobby lobby too they have gotten worse


----------



## 22606

moonwitchkitty said:


> ...Hobby lobby too they have gotten worse


The store came here more recently, so I've only seen two 'Halloween' (mostly harvest) setups at Hobby Lobby, making it so I cannot compare it to years past, but this season was horrendous (at most places, really).


----------



## thepropfinder

Nothing much, just a few PVC pipes for a project I always wanted to do


----------



## hallorenescene

spine chiller, nice buys. everyone should have a halloween tree

so i keep checking grandin road, and the other day they had the stone lady on again for $29.00. i so was going to get her. so as i headed for my card, my daughter stopped me to see how to use the vacumn. i said i got to get back to the sale or i'm going to miss out. just then the phone rang, the grandson needed some information. dang. i answered him as fast as i could and then i headed for my card again. i got back to the computer, whew, refreshed the page. yikes....it said...we apologize, but this prop is no longer available. just sad.
the prop finder, now that'sa prop i look forward to seeing


----------



## Spinechiller

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Now that you have a Target, check out their $1 bins throughout the year. I've bought glow bracelets, large toy but nice looking insects, scorpions, cockroaches, and flies and such from that area. Wish I could say that their halloween section has been terrific over the last few years but here's to hoping they get some new buyers for that department and it goes back to being more like it was years ago. It would be nice if both the US locations and the Canadian locations get product in about the same time.


I will make sure to check the dollar bins when my Local Target opens (They begin opening in March/April across Canada). When ever I'm in the States around Halloween I always try to check Targets Halloween selection and usually end up buying something. I do agree though, it's not been as good as it was in earlier years. Hopefully with them now in Canada the Halloween selection will improve


----------



## Terror Tom

I found these Voodoo potato chips for sale at the Dollar General store. I was hoping they were shaped like little voodoo dolls. No such luck . They are kinda spicy, lots of paprika in them.


----------



## hallorenescene

i would buy them just for the bag. probably never use it. i still have a bottle of orbit sitting in my fridge. anyway terror tom, that bag is cool.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> so as i headed for my card, my daughter stopped me to see how to use the vacumn. i said i got to get back to the sale or i'm going to miss out. just then the phone rang, the grandson needed some information. dang. i answered him as fast as i could and then i headed for my card again. i got back to the computer, whew, refreshed the page. yikes....it said...we apologize, but this prop is no longer available. just sad.


That is too bad, hallo. With that kind of luck, we must be somehow related

Very unique bag housing the chips, Terror Tom. Are they any good, as in _not_ teeth-breakingly 'crispy'? Don't remember which, but I've had some doozies... although they were still better than the turkey meat with a pellet still lodged within (it wasn't store-bought, so no worries). Not _the_ main reason why I went vegetarian, but it certainly didn't help


----------



## Terror Tom

They are actually pretty good chips, just a little on the spicy side!


----------



## annamarykahn

thepropfinder said:


> Nothing much, just a few PVC pipes for a project I always wanted to do
> View attachment 147883


you make red green proud!








































awesome costume btw!

amk


----------



## 22606

annamarykahn said:


> you make red green proud!


I didn't know that he was so into duct tape I never really followed him, but I saw _The Red Green Show_ a few times, usually with my grandfather, who also got a kick out of Mr. Bean. The scary part is that Red Green looks quite a bit like my father in the second picture (except for the fact that he has somewhat of a smile going).


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, indeed we could be related if you have luck like that too. 
terror tom, i like a little on the spicy side. they sound good. i like the extra crunchy kind too. yum. 
i don't care for red green, but i like duct tape


----------



## The-Dullahan

Terror Tom said:


> I found these Voodoo potato chips for sale at the Dollar General store. I was hoping they were shaped like little voodoo dolls. No such luck . They are kinda spicy, lots of paprika in them.


My boss went to New Orleans a while back (she goes there a lot, actually) and brought me these exact chips and a Voodoo Doll back as gifts (which were top secret, so no one thought she was playing favourites by getting gifts for only me)

She tells me I would fit right in there with my Hearses and the way I dress, doing ghost tours and whatnot. I really need to go there soon. She said I could even dress like a Voodoo Shaman. She was rather surprised when I pulled up some photos on my phone of myself leading several hundred people in a Zombie Walk...


----------



## hallorenescene

the dullahan, i think you should go there too and check it out. i've heard it's a lot of fun, worth seeing and doing.


----------



## Penumbra

You look like something strait out of a Tim Burton movie Dullahan!

I was driving home from an extremely late shift, and to my surprise, I actually found a garage sale set up at 2:00 AM (in the winter too!) I actually found some awesome wooden coffins and tombstones for my still growing graveyard.

I guess it's good what they say about being an early bird. A really &@€% early bird!


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> I was driving home from an extremely late shift, and to my surprise, I actually found a garage sale set up at 2:00 AM (in the winter too!) I actually found some awesome wooden coffins and tombstones for my still growing graveyard.
> 
> I guess it's good what they say about being an early bird. A really &@€% early bird!


Awesome, Penumbra. Around here, being out that late would be asking for trouble... If I found a _real_ coffin in the double digits, though, I'd likely be willing to fight off some perps; maybe at least one could be stored in it until Halloween (should be good and dead by then)

Early, late, buttcrack of dawn; it's all relative


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The-Dullahan, great costume there. Very well put together. Definitely would have fit in on one of their Madri Gras floats! You really should plan a trip to New Orleans sometime...I'd go before it gets too hot and humid BTW unless you thrive in that weather. Fun town with so much to do. It was the first place hubby and I went to together, many Mardi Gras ago. We enjoyed a trip to the bayou area as well. Don't miss out on the swamp trees, spanish moss and gators. If you go on a warm day you will get to see gator activity when they are more active. Nice zoo as I remember as well as their aquarium which was outstanding when we went there. French Quarter--soak up the atmosphere, food and drink and architecture. So many great places to base a theme from. I'm sure there is a haunted tour which might be fun to see.

BTW I love your staff in your black & white photo. Sounds like you have a nice boss there.


----------



## El Cucuy

look what I bought at an antique/oddity shop.


----------



## Terror Tom

Cool looking collection of teeth!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Get the [email protected]#$ out...that is BaadASS! What did you pay for it. What part of the world did you find it?


----------



## 22606

Old Man Bakke said:


> What part of the world did you find it?


Straight from Ecuador... with a free kidney included as a bonus

Awesome find there, El Cucuy.


----------



## El Cucuy

you crack me up garth.
thanks guys, they wanted $45.00 but I paid $50.00 alomg with some other items so I said OK pretty quick 
I've seen these for about $12.00 for only the upper or the lower without molars. 
my skulls are going to ROCK this year.


----------



## Penumbra

El Cucuy said:


> look what I bought at an antique/oddity shop.
> 
> View attachment 147992


Awesome! I have a collection of glass eyes from the 1800's (looks like I'm not the only person with a strange collection.)


----------



## hallorenescene

pen, so what would something like that be used for? it's cool but atrange


----------



## hallorenescene

for anyone interested, Improvements is having a 40% off sale today. if you want a creepy caretaker. now would be the time to buy. you could probably get one for around $30.00.


----------



## annamarykahn

grandinroad has "hanging halloween cocoon man" for $15, free shipping with code zz825854

got 2 more








click => *http://www.grandinroad.com/hanging-halloween-cocoon-man/26856?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16*

amk


----------



## hallorenescene

annamary, will that code work with any item. i am thinking about getting the flying demon


----------



## mickkell

I just picked up another one,15 bux and free shipping,How could you go wrong?


----------



## BlueFrog

*El Cucuy*, what a great collection of teeth! You're really going to take them out to put into skulls? You're giving me a panic attack here! I've bought denture teeth on strips before but never found them so nicely displayed in their case.



Penumbra said:


> Awesome! I have a collection of glass eyes from the 1800's (looks like I'm not the only person with a strange collection.)


*Penumbra*, please write me into your will immediately. Then watch your back!  Prosthetic glass eyes are something I would _love_ to collect but they are always so pricey any time I've seen them for sale. best I've done was find a collection of 12 midcentury acrylic prosethetic eyes in their original package for $20 at an estate sale. I love them, but they're not in the same class as those old handblown glass ones.


----------



## El Cucuy

You have a good point there Blue Frog, but sine they're not vintage, what the heck.


----------



## El Cucuy

You have a good point there Blue Frog, but sine they're not vintage, what the heck.


----------



## El Cucuy

ooops sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Dogbite

My buddy cleaned out the back room at his repair shop, and found 9 pneumatic cyclinders. Gave them to me, free, what a friend!
I'll have to wait until it warms up to make something, my workshop is in the garage without heat.


----------



## IowaGuy

150ft so far...almost there.


----------



## mickkell

I got this cooler for my fog chiller for 2 bux,a skull thing for 2bux and a bunch of pool noodles from 50 cents to a buck.You cant have too many of those,right?


----------



## Paint It Black

IowaGuy, you're like me in your collecting over time. You will get there!

Mickkell, all useful items. I have a skull scythe-topper similar to that. And yes, I go through a lot of pool noodles.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks to BlueFrog's heads up on the $1 Banner sale posted in the Coupons, Discount area, I ordered a custom vinyl banner (18x54 inches) for my carnival theme.


----------



## Spinechiller

I recently picked up this candelabra and paint earlier this week. I got the paint at Micheal's and the candelabra at Winners for only $3.00 (Canadian version of Home Goods). I plan on painting the candelabra silver to give it more of a Halloween feel.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice score dogbite
iowa guy, you're getting there
mickell, is the skull thing a walking cane? nice score on the cooler. and i agree, you can never have enough noodles. i use those a lot
spine, that is a pretty candlelabra. it will look great silver

pib...oh, that is a scythe topper? okay


----------



## matrixmom

ok amk...code for free shipping still works.....got some gothic candle holders and the spinning skull on the books.....






annamarykahn said:


> grandinroad has "hanging halloween cocoon man" for $15, free shipping with code zz825854
> 
> got 2 more
> 
> View attachment 148007
> 
> click => *http://www.grandinroad.com/hanging-halloween-cocoon-man/26856?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16*
> 
> amk


----------



## mickkell

Its a Skull Scythe,I already had one for my Reaper to wield,but for 2 bux I couldnt pass it up.


----------



## annamarykahn

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks to BlueFrog's heads up on the $1 Banner sale posted in the Coupons, Discount area, I ordered a custom vinyl banner (18x54 inches) for my carnival theme.


i also designed & ordered a halloween banner!

thx bf & gos

amk


----------



## im the goddess

Great find Spinechiller. I've been keeping my eye out for a candelabra like this to make a floating candlestick. I am gonna head over to Home Goods today. What are you going to do with yours display wise that is?

{


Spinechiller said:


> I recently picked up this candelabra and paint earlier this week. I got the paint at Micheal's and the candelabra at Winners for only $3.00 (Canadian version of Home Goods). I plan on painting the candelabra silver to give it more of a Halloween feel.
> 
> View attachment 148071


----------



## Guest

Peeweepinson posted in the Coupon part of Halloween Forum that Spirit Halloween online has the Jumping Spider for $49.99!

Reg priced $79.99...30 bucks off! Shipping was $13.24.

Get your Jumping Spider! Thanks again Peeweepinson!


----------



## Passi

Today my husband and I picked up a few things. The first is a necklace for 1.00 that's going to go around our Fortune Tellers head.











Then we went thrift store shopping.










The doll on the right is going to be a zombie girl prop. Her head and outfit were $6.50 all together. There's a pair of small overalls for our Chucky prop ($2.00). A large pair of coveralls for Michael Myers. which need to be dyed a bit ($7.50). The face and glob of black hair for our fortune teller together were $7.50. The only thing that we paid an arm and a leg for was the burlap. It's $16.00/m here (oof).

The cat was $100.00 about 5 years ago from the Humane Society. But now she's priceless


----------



## Paint It Black

Passi, those are all great finds. I can't wait to see your finished props - the fortune teller and Chucky.


----------



## Kelloween

Well, all I found today was one of these 16" scare owls...I think I am going to repaint him to make him more real looking though..my cats were afraid of it!

View attachment 148109


----------



## hallorenescene

passi, sweet deals. that fortune teller does have promise
kelloween, wise buy. i have something like that. i use it a lot


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is my latest mini Halloween haul. I purchased these items during Buycostumes.com clearance 40% off sale (Its still going on till February 28th, use coupon code clearance). I plan on using the items pictured below for my butcher and bio hazard zombie theme this year. If anyone is in need of a mist maker, if you use the 40% coupon it's only $12.00 after coupon is applied. Thank you to all the Halloween Forum members, that put an announcement concerning the coupon in the coupon section


----------



## hallorenescene

spine, you got some great lab items. nice score


----------



## Passi

Spine- those are fantastic. Can't wait to see your haunt


----------



## weeping angel

As inspired by the Show Off Your Halloween Costume thread, I got my husband the Bobblehead Scarecrow costume. It arrived yesterday. He put it on, turned down the lights, and tried to spook our daughter. He crept and loomed and waved his arms around, howling. She paused, then said, 'Daddy, are you serious?' 

Our puppy, however, did not recognize him. He barked hesitantly, and then ran!


----------



## hallorenescene

oohhhh, that is a cute costume. ha, you've raised your daugter right if she is that immune. i love it. now,to break in the dog. lol.


----------



## 22606

Great buys, all. Animals being terrified of the purchases seems to be the current theme


Gotta love eBay... Cheap as heck. The harlequin doll looked pretty dark to begin with; I only had to redo the lips in black to make her appear a little more ghostly.


----------



## matrixmom

Garth- really nice. My father has some huge ones from the company he use to work for back in the 70's. They are beautiful and in mint condition. The big plus: made in Japan (not china!!) I will have to look around ebay to see a ballpark of what they might be worth.


----------



## 22606

Thanks, matrixmom. This one is around 12", with vinyl used for the head and hands. Definitely check to see; he might have a small fortune there.


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix, i saw on ebay one time a life size harliquin up for bids, and it went for a lot. you should check that out. i love jesters, harliquins, clowns, any of that kind of stuff. i love dolls.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Here's a couple of things that I have gotten over the past couple weeks, but have been too busy at work, and too lazy when I got home to get new batteries for the camera. lol


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin, your figurine is adorable, and i love, love the ghost.


----------



## 22606

Your 'A Jolly Halloween' character is very interesting, pumpkinking30, and the ghost is pretty cool, too.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Garthgoyle said:


> Your 'A Jolly Halloween' character is very interesting, pumpkinking30, and the ghost is pretty cool, too.


Thanks. He is from Bethany Lowe. I've been watching him for a long time on Ebay, and finally decided to take the plunge and get him.



hallorenescene said:


> pumpkin, your figurine is adorable, and i love, love the ghost.


Thanks. I love the ghost too. He is one of my favorite blowmolds. He has that super-classic look that I love so much.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin, did you know there is another very similar ghost that has a black cat with some white fur. they are both super sweet for sure.


----------



## pumpkinking30

I think I've seen it. Does it look more like it's laughing and waving? That one is super cool too. That's my problem, too much cool stuff. lol Then again, I could be addicted to a lot worse things than collecting Halloween stuff, so I guess it's not so bad.


----------



## hallorenescene

yep, that's it, laughing and waving. just as cute


----------



## im the goddess

Cute items, but I'm diggin' the Haunted Mansion print on the wall.


pumpkinking30 said:


> Here's a couple of things that I have gotten over the past couple weeks, but have been too busy at work, and too lazy when I got home to get new batteries for the camera. lol
> View attachment 149918


----------



## matrixmom

ok peeps look at these huge bugs at dollar tree


----------



## Paint It Black

I think I will get over to DT to look for bugs! Thanks for posting Matrixmom.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While at ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS today they were marking down items for clearance and I found a set of black cast iron keys on a ring. Only 1.99. They look old and figure they can hang in a mad lab, off of a circus cage, old mansion. Didn't go there looking for halloween but found it.


----------



## 22606

Great finds, matrixmom.


----------



## hallorenescene

maximum, they are nice size bugs. a pet every haunter should have.
you could also use those keys for a jail cell.


----------



## ferguc

giant bugs are creepy!!!!!


----------



## Bump In The Night

weeping angel said:


> As inspired by the Show Off Your Halloween Costume thread, I got my husband the Bobblehead Scarecrow costume. It arrived yesterday. He put it on, turned down the lights, and tried to spook our daughter. He crept and loomed and waved his arms around, howling. She paused, then said, 'Daddy, are you serious?'
> 
> Our puppy, however, did not recognize him. He barked hesitantly, and then ran!


Weeping Angel, may I ask where you got that costume from? I love it!!!


----------



## Bump In The Night

annamarykahn said:


> grandinroad has "hanging halloween cocoon man" for $15, free shipping with code zz825854
> 
> got 2 more
> 
> View attachment 148007
> 
> click => *http://www.grandinroad.com/hanging-halloween-cocoon-man/26856?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=16*
> 
> amk


I can't find the hanging halloween cocoon man on their site. I would have loved to have been able to pick up 3 or 4 for a spider room


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bump, I picked up one at GR on sale around halloween and then a few more on clearance at that $12 price I think it was with shipping (still not a bad deal as their shipping costs are very reasonable). If spiders are something you do periodically in your theme, keep an eye out next year after halloween for them at GR. I can't imagine that they won't be restocking them for this coming season, kind of a universal halloween item. They are very nice, like them better than the one I bought from CVS in fact. We had been posting about them under the Coupon Discount section as they went on sale and then clearance. Sorry you missed out adding some this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

i got the cacoon man after halloween for $10.00 i believe. but i paid shipping. i didn't think the shipping was all that bad either. bump, i would keep watching gr, i keep seeing things that are gone popping back up. the other day they had the stone lady, but by the time i found my charge card, it was gone. i've seen a few other things listed as well off and on, but they are things i have. i'm stillwatching for vincent


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

A little Birthday present to me!


----------



## 22606

Great presents to yourself, Cloak_Dagger.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Garthgoyle said:


> Great presents to yourself, Cloak_Dagger.


Thanks Garth! I got them off Spirit. They didn't have any coupon codes right now, but I just couldn't wait. Besides some times they sell out, so just never know right?!


----------



## hallorenescene

they are nice presents cloak. very very nice presents. happy birthday to you.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

hallorenescene said:


> they are nice presents cloak. very very nice presents. happy birthday to you.


Thanks Hallorenescene!


----------



## Mandy Letmethink

bought meself an overhead projector from craigslist today for 30 bucks dont know if that's to much but it's like new so i'm real happy.
plan on using it for some halloween yard art silouettes for way back in my graveyard and lots of christmas yard art.


----------



## 22606

Sounds like a great buy, Mandy.

This ornate, resin skull cross came today:









If anyone else is interested in one, it's the cheapest here: http://www.greatgargoyles.com/product.php?productid=17185&cat=0&page=1


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found this lil cutie at a flea market today, he was $2.00!


----------



## pumpkinking30

im the goddess said:


> Cute items, but I'm diggin' the Haunted Mansion print on the wall.


Thanks. It's one of my favorites. It is a print by SHAG done around the 40th anniversary of the HM.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Cloak_Dagger said:


> A little Birthday present to me!


Great presents Cloak_Dagger. Sometimes the best gifts are the ones you give yourself. lol


----------



## annamarykahn

got this adorable guy today, $2.99


























nice color (looks better in person) and i luv his bat mouth

amk


----------



## weeping angel

Bump, I got the Bobble Head Scarecrow costume off of ebay. I think the Spirit store used to sell it, but I only see the kid's costume now. 

Cloak, I love that urn! Happy Belated Birthday!

Scorpion, we have that cat in purple!

amk, I like your new jack-o-lantern. Good find!

Today I bought my first blow mold off of ebay. The price was right and I liked the fact that the face paint was removed. It makes me wonder if I could project something onto it, Madame Leota style (or even Little Leota).


----------



## pumpkinking30

weeping angel said:


> It makes me wonder if I could project something onto it, Madame Leota style (or even Little Leota).


I don't think it would be too hard to do. I haven't done a lot of this type of stuff, but it seems like you would just need to get a clip recorded of a face doing something (singing, sticking out its tongue, making faces) with all the rest a black background, set the recording to play on a constant loop, and then adjust the projector to the size of the face area and center the projection on the hood opening, put it in a dark enough area to show up, and you're ready to go. Maybe I'm thinking too simply there, but it seems like that would be about it.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, nice cross. yeah, it's you. 
scorpion, that cat is the cats meow. i like stuff of that material.
annamary, nice pumpkin. his mouth is so cool
weeping angel, you got a winner. i think those are smaller and break easier. everytime i see one like that they are broken. i have something like that, and mine is broken. take care of it, and way to go.


----------



## 22606

weeping angel said:


> Today I bought my first blow mold off of ebay. The price was right and I liked the fact that the face paint was removed. It makes me wonder if I could project something onto it, Madame Leota style (or even Little Leota).


I like that the face has been removed to allow for that excellent idea, even if it was probably unintentional. 



hallorenescene said:


> garth, nice cross. yeah, it's you.


Thanks, hallo.

Awesome scores, everyone.


----------



## annamarykahn

weeping angel said:


> Today I bought my first blow mold off of ebay. The price was right and I liked the fact that the face paint was removed. It makes me wonder if I could project something onto it, Madame Leota style (or even Little Leota).


something to consider ... how about a cheap tablet placed inside the blow mold instead of a projection?

might be bright enough to see through the plastic in a really dark setting?

amk


----------



## IowaGuy

New drinking mug


----------



## ferguc

cool mug !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 22606

Like your mug, IowaGuy.


----------



## Kev730

bobzilla said:


> Those lobsters are awesome Ghost of Spookie ! They would go great with a pirate theme
> I would lose the singing for sure ! I'm gonna be on the look out for some of those ! I was able to find a couple of the Billy Bones singing fish by Gemmy. I used one for my pirates and one I sent to a friend who does a pirate theme. Thanks for posting this !
> YouTube- Big Mouth Billy Bones





What are the dock posts made out of?


----------



## hallorenescene

iowa guy, that is a very nice mug. the colors and the detail


----------



## im the goddess

I wanted one of these last year, and they sold out before I got one. So, this year I grabbed one without hesitation. $50+ at Costco, and after searching the web, it's a great price. This will be my new witches cauldron, and it even has a hole in the side for fog and or electrical cords. I can,t find a tape measure, but I would guess it is 20 inches wide and 11 inches tall without the lid.


----------



## annamarykahn

im the goddess said:


> I wanted one of these last year, and they sold out before I got one. So, this year I grabbed one without hesitation. $50+ at Costco, and after searching the web, it's a great price. This will be my new witches cauldron, and it even has a hole in the side for fog and or electrical cords. I can,t find a tape measure, but I would guess it is 20 inches wide and 11 inches tall without the lid.
> View attachment 150764
> View attachment 150765


gr8 find itg!

is it really brass?

amk


----------



## hallorenescene

goddess, that is a cool idea what you can use that for. it will make a perfect witches cauldron. it can also be used for a lepraucans pot of gold


----------



## matrixmom

Graveyard alert at walmart for those of you looking for these types of items:





















nice tall shepards hooks at big lots for fencing: already has a little aging too:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

No one has mentioned them for a while and I kind of forgot about them, but I haven't been into Hobby Lobby since after Christmas to pick up clearance stuff for my haunt. Today I noticed in this week's online store flyer that they have their floral garland on sale for 50% off. They have some really nice garland as I recall that I held off buying back then and thinking of making a trip tomorrow to see what they have now. They also have decorative crosses for 50% off. I'm looking for more garland to cover the entrance to my bat cave/skull island rock wall/ghost mine entrance. 

50% off is the best discount they offer I think (unless it's a clearance item, like left over crosses might go on clearance sometime after Easter). Otherwise use their 40% off coupon for a single item (either print out or show them the coupon on your smartphone from their website). Remember they usually stock the men's styro heads too (definitely use a 40% off coupon on these as they are over $10 otherwise I think--one coupon per item per day is their policy).


Annamarykahn, nice hose pot to use for double duty at halloween time.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Wish my Walmart carried such cool items


----------



## im the goddess

annamarykahn said:


> gr8 find itg!
> 
> is it really brass?
> 
> amk


 The box says it's copper plated, and the bird handle is solid brass. Made in India.


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene; said:


> 1422916 it can also be used for a lepraucans pot of gold


********


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds there. and don't forget you can buy styrofoam heads at stores like sally's. i think they are cheaper there then at hobby lobby. and if you buy a bunch of them, i believe they give you a discount.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sally's does have good prices on the female head and I like that they will give discounts on quantities if you are a Sally's member but I've never seen the male head in their store or online. The female head is great for Madame Leota but doesn't cut it for a male prop. I kind of prefer the male head for my mask storage since it fills out the mask better. Only it takes a _big bite_ out of the pocketbook--about twice what the female head costs! Over the past few years I have picked up a number of masks for use as props in my future haunts and probably all of them are male masks, all needing a head to rest on. This year I'm hoping to pick up more heads. Wish we could find them for the same price as the female ones.

BTW here's a photo taken at Hobby Lobby of the two heads in case people haven't seen what's out there yet. I'm planning a trip there to check out garland later today and will check their pricing on both the heads and update this post with current pricing for anyone interested.











UPDATE: Stopped in this a.m. and they didn't have any of the female heads in stock. Both bins were stocked with the male head and I'm pretty sure it has been reduced from what it was last year when I took the photo. Now it's priced at 9.99, previous $10 something. Still a good chunk of change if you need a bunch of them. But 5.99 with the 40% off coupon.


----------



## SonofJoker

I love the male head. It can easily be gouged and painted to look like a zombie head.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

Got these for the Hubby at Disney today. I'm sure he'll be extremely happy (unless I decide to keep them.  )


----------



## pumpkinking30

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> Got these for the Hubby at Disney today. I'm sure he'll be extremely happy (unless I decide to keep them.  )


Thanks, hon. Too late to keep them now, you know I'll find them sooner or later. lol


----------



## annamarykahn

im the goddess said:


> The box says it's copper plated, and the bird handle is solid brass. Made in India.


well it does say brass bird on the box ... so they can't be accused of false advertising, lol

i wonder how well the copper plating will hold? likely just flake off and rust underneath, which might be gr8 for a cauldron ... but it would likely take forever for nature to do its magic, just because we want it to ... 

amk


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW here's a photo taken at Hobby Lobby of the two heads in case people haven't seen what's out there yet. I'm planning a trip there to check out garland later today and will check their pricing on both the heads and update this post with current pricing for anyone interested.


I would never have thought to check Hobby Lobby for mannequin heads, so thank you for that tidbit, GoS. Also, there is something interesting head-wise that I stumbled across the other day that may be a more cost-effective alternative than some others: http://www.amazon.com/Inflatable-Mannequin-Unisex-Head-Silver/dp/B004552HIO

Very cool items, Pumpkinqueen29. Any chance that either you or hubby dearest can take close-up pictures of the hourglass and frame? Even with the screen's zoom level upped a little, it's still quite difficult to see the details...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in at HOBBY LOBBY. Bought a few of these Steer skulls, a pair of rusty metal cowboy boot spurs, and a hanging garland to use at my cave/mine entrance. The cowboy items were on sale at 50% off (Men's Metal and Wood Decor sale thru 3/16). The garland I wanted wasn't part of the 50% off garland/wreath sale, so I used a 40% off coupon on that. See my album for pricing info.




















BTW they also have their foam board on sale. 










For those looking for male mannequin heads, my store only had the male heads in stock today and they were now 9.99, so 5.99 with a 40% off coupon.

I think the smaller steer skulls will look great on a few tombstones that I'll add to my cemetery when I set up the gold mine theme. Probably use the largest one on a fence or on signage, and maybe use the mediums ones above a store facade. All of these skulls BTW are designed as a wall hanger, so the back is flat and has a keyhole hanging spot. 

I do have a large, full 3D resin steer skull that I bought from Kmart a few years back to use on the ground outside the mine or along a fence at ground level. Had picked up two large wagon wheel from Kmart at the same time. They were larger than the ones that BIG LOTS has had in the past. Has anyone seen these back in the stock in the Kmart again? Found them around spring/summer time with the Gardening stuff. Kmart is a bit of a drive for me so I don't drive there unless I know there's something to go in for. Thanks.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Saw these at Walmart today in summer lighting section for 9.99. They are about 15 inches tall. would be easy to weather them ;


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

> Very cool items, Pumpkinqueen29. Any chance that either you or hubby dearest can take close-up pictures of the hourglass and frame? Even with the screen's zoom level upped a little, it's still quite difficult to see the details...


 Will have to have the pumpkinking show me the quote thing where it actually quotes the person. (I'm learning more of a facebook person lol all these forum tools will take time to learn.)


----------



## 22606

Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> Will have to have the pumpkinking show me the quote thing where it actually quotes the person. (I'm learning more of a facebook person lol all these forum tools will take time to learn.)


At the bottom of each post, either 'Reply With Quote' (single) or far-right icon (multiquote)...

Those are really nice. Thanks for taking the time to honor my request, although I probably shouldn't have asked I would love to own the gargoyle hourglass, but the prices on eBay are exorbitant... and the frame is not much cheaper 


GoS, great skulls. Here is a cheaper alternative regarding the foam male heads: http://www.amazon.com/Male-Head-Sty...644&sr=8-90&keywords=styrofoam+mannequin+head. I could be wrong, but they look to be the same exact model as Hobby Lobby's.


----------



## RCIAG

I love that Hobby Lobby doesn't really "do" Halloween but they'll sell fake animal skulls. I'm also not fond of the name "Men's Metal," like women don't like metal things too?

I'm also glad I don't have a Hobby Lobby near me because despite my protestations, I'd prolly buy the place outta stuff.


----------



## RCIAG

Forgot to mention that I bought these guys off Woot! a couple of weeks ago, I'm keeping one, not sure which one. Drac's whole head is GID, the Mummy's head wrappings are GID. They're pretty big too, standing they're 9-10 inches tall.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

RCIAG I vote Dracula


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> I would never have thought to check Hobby Lobby for mannequin heads, so thank you for that tidbit, GoS. Also, there is something interesting head-wise that I stumbled across the other day that may be a more cost-effective alternative than some others: http://www.amazon.com/Inflatable-Mannequin-Unisex-Head-Silver/dp/B004552HIO
> 
> .....


Thanks for the link Garthgoyle! Those are the same heads. For someone without a HL nearby or for convenience sake that's not a bad deal. Sure this will help someone out.

I did some number crunching and if you do have a HOBBY LOBBY nearby and it's convenient to drive to....so no shipping involved....it works out cheaper to buy at HL over 4 days with a coupon each day--9.99 less 40% (-4.00) or 5.99 each. Ordering through Mid-States Beauty for 4 would be 29.80 + 4.99 for a total of 34.79 or 8.70 each. For 8, 7.49 each; For 16, 6.82. If you buy 2 dozen, you reach 6.16 each. Beyond that it looks you are probably ordering directly from the supplier and I sure hope I never need 144 heads!! I'd have a fortune in masks in that case and probably be divorced!


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> I'm also glad I don't have a Hobby Lobby near me because despite my protestations, I'd prolly buy the place outta stuff.


I am fond of the merchandise, but I hate that the store is closed on Sundays, as I recently found out, and that some of the employees are _ridiculously_ judgmental; you should see the looks that I have gotten, even while wearing a _cross_ choker

Cool alarm clocks, RCIAG. I agree with moonwitchkitty; Dracula gets my vote. My friend is going to want those, I can almost guarantee



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the link Garthgoyle! Those are the same heads. For someone without a HL nearby or for convenience sake that's not a bad deal. Sure this will help someone out.
> 
> ...Beyond that it looks you are probably ordering directly from the supplier and I sure hope I never need 144 heads!! I'd have a fortune in masks in that case and probably be divorced!


You are quite welcome.

Really not so bad, if you ask me... More money to blow on masks and other goodies


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found these two items at a flea market

60 inch poseable spider, $3.00

Poseable mannequin, $35.00


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Gee Scorpion that mannequin kid is unique! Cool find. Good price on the spider.


----------



## JonnF3

I picked up an Infocus projector on EBay. $75


----------



## pumpkinking30

These just came in the mail from ebay. Two vintage Halloween noise makers and a vintage trick or treat bag (it was included). The clowns are not so much Halloween except that they feature an orange an black color scheme, but they're all pretty cool.


----------



## 22606

I have seen the spider before, but that mannequin is _really_ different, xxScorpion64xx. Awesome buys.

Great finds, pumpkinking30.


----------



## hallorenescene

you're right, i've never seen the male heads at sally's. and heads you hardly ever see at garage sales or good wills. i do buy what i do find. 
pumpkin queen, i'm bad, i'd keep them.
oh my gosh, someones busted.
nice animal heads gos
brim, very nice lantern
garth, those heads are an idea
rciag, tough choice, i like them both. maybe the vampire i'd keep.
scorpion, you caught 2 good ones. 
pumpkin, we use to have those as kids. i loved them. nice score


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

I found this little brass skeleton/mummy hand clip at a garage sell for .25 cents


----------



## Kelloween

thats different! A tie clip?


----------



## Kelloween

I found a few small things also today..I have no idea what to do with the old photo book but its great..even has a clasp on it..any ideas?


----------



## Helena Handbasket

I bought this: http://www.grandinroad.com/50684/454557?SourceCode=XXW11987&redirect=y


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Kelloween you could always print out pictures of skeletons in different positions. throw in a few bats..  creepy old looking photos white out their eyes for the creep factor. (Google) You could also go to the crime library. depending on how dark, or how creepy you want to go.


----------



## 22606

Neat clip, SeinfeldKramer.

Nice scores, Kelloween. The craft book looks like it would be quite interesting, going by the cover photos. I like moonwitchkitty's idea for the 'haunted' photos in the album.

Cool skull-on-book prop, Helena Handbasket.


----------



## Kymmm

That photo album could also make a very cool spell book!  Great finds!


----------



## Kelloween

Garthgoyle said:


> Neat clip, SeinfeldKramer.
> 
> Nice scores, Kelloween. The craft book looks like it would be quite interesting, going by the cover photos. I like moonwitchkitty's idea for the 'haunted' photos in the album.
> 
> Cool skull-on-book prop, Helena Handbasket.


Garth, the craft book is by the woman who used to play Larry Tate's wife on Bewitched..She and her husband love Halloween!


----------



## Kelloween

moonwitchkitty said:


> Kelloween you could always print out pictures of skeletons in different positions. throw in a few bats..  creepy old looking photos white out their eyes for the creep factor. (Google) You could also go to the crime library. depending on how dark, or how creepy you want to go.


I like all of these ideas! Thanks!


----------



## hallorenescene

seinfeld, that is a very cool hand. i'm guessing tie clip too. it would look very cool clipped to a tie.
kelloween, that is a very cool book. did you ever watch ...the others?,,,,with nicole kidman? they had dead books. photo albums with pictures of dead people. or you could also make people up in costume and use it for family in costumes. or if you like lenticulars, or morphing pictures, you could display them in that album. or find old antique pictures where they look crazed. nice job on the other 2 finds too.
that is so cool the craft book is by larry tates wife. that's a keeper.


----------



## Deadna

Kelloween said:


> I found a few small things also today..I have no idea what to do with the old photo book but its great..even has a clasp on it..any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 151162
> View attachment 151163
> 
> 
> View attachment 151164
> 
> 
> View attachment 151165


Love the old photo album. My mom has some with old family pics. I especially love the ones of her civil war soldiers so I agree that old pics are the way to go in fillng yours. What is that cement thing with a ring....a hitching post?????


----------



## Kelloween

Deadna said:


> Love the old photo album. My mom has some with old family pics. I especially love the ones of her civil war soldiers so I agree that old pics are the way to go in fillng yours. What is that cement thing with a ring....a hitching post?????


LOL..Its like a vase they put flowers in on a grave!


----------



## pumpkinking30

The greatest delivery of all time happened today. The two life sized characters that I had ordered showed up on the same day. It was like Christmas morning at our house. I just need to get a small fog machine with a timer to go under the Pestilence Reaper and he'll be ready to go. Now I have to find a place to store them....maybe the guest room closet. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, great purchases! I have always loved The Count, so can only imagine how happy you are he's now in your house! Your reaper is super ugly/scary looking and should be a hit. I love his pose with his pointing hand. Any idea who makes the reaper?


----------



## scubaspook

You got 2 props that I would like to have but they have always been to pricey for me. Did you get a good deal?


----------



## pumpkinking30

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow, great purchases! I have always loved The Count, so can only imagine how happy you are he's now in your house! Your reaper is super ugly/scary looking and should be a hit. I love his pose with his pointing hand. Any idea who makes the reaper?


The box for the Reaper has him listed as "_Pestilence the Smoldering Reaper_" by Morris Costumes Inc. I haven't heard of the company before, but he is well built and his costume is made to seal with velcro at the bottom and put a small fog machine underneath his frame. The smoke will come out of his robes/eyes/and mouth. He also says 4 phrases, lights up and turns his head from side to side. It looks like a cool effect, I just have to get a small enough machine to put underneath him.


----------



## pumpkinking30

scubaspook said:


> You got 2 props that I would like to have but they have always been to pricey for me. Did you get a good deal?


I got a pretty good deal on them, neither one was sold at retail, but they were still a bit of a splurge, then again, that's what tax returns are for. Can't waste it all on paying off bills. lol


----------



## 22606

pumpkinking30 said:


> The box for the Reaper has him listed as "_Pestilence the Smoldering Reaper_" by Morris Costumes Inc.


They may be the distributor, but Mario Chiodo is listed as the maker of the prop on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Pestilence-The-Smoldering-Reaper-Prop/dp/B008WYE76E. 

Excellent choices, pumpkinking30, as both figures are really cool.


----------



## dawnski

*Large fake light bulb*

After Pumpkinking30, this looks like a tiny find, but I'm still excited. Stopped in at the Dollar Store and saw a hummingbird feeder. If you unscrew it, it looks just like a big light bulb. I'm going to buy a bunch for the Frankenstein lab I'm putting together. I'll probably put a light stick inside each so they'll glow. 

You can also hang this. I'll bet it produces a nice floating effect in a dark room if you add a glow stick inside.


----------



## Kelloween

Love them! lol, good luck storing them...i have witches in my clothes closet..they scare me every other day...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dawnski said:


> After Pumpkinking30, this looks like a tiny find, but I'm still excited. Stopped in at the Dollar Store and saw a hummingbird feeder. If you unscrew it, it looks just like a big light bulb. I'm going to buy a bunch for the Frankenstein lab I'm putting together. I'll probably put a light stick inside each so they'll glow.
> 
> You can also hang this. I'll bet it produces a nice floating effect in a dark room if you add a glow stick inside.



I saw your post and photo and LOL. I bought a half dozen of those same birdfeeders about two years ago from Dollar Tree also thinking they looked like lightbulbs and could be used in my haunt! 

My plans were to use them in a utility tunnel as lighting at the top of the tunnel. Planned to dirty them up and add some LED lighting strands (or mini lights if I need more wattage) to them and hopefully have them on a flicker circuit so the lights in the tunnel would flicker on and off. Haven't done that theme yet but that is just too funny we came up with similar ideas. Love to see them in your Frankenstein lab down the road. I also have a mad lab theme with a two John Doe props so might steal from you!

BTW the plastic base should be able to be spray painted with that plastic Krylon paint.


----------



## Deadna

Kelloween said:


> LOL..Its like a vase they put flowers in on a grave!


LOL...it looks so much like some of the hitching posts here in town.....at least I THINK that's what they are since they are out in front of the old historical houses next to the street. Ours don't have a bowl type top to them tho'.....more of an obelisk look with a metal ring on the side just like yours.


----------



## Abunai

I'm putting my tax refund to use to "reboot" my haunt this year.

In the past week, I have bought:

A whole bunch of LEDs with resistors for LED spotlights.
RCA jack panels for power distribution to the LED spotlights.
500 plastic finials for graveyard fence.
Several anatomy posters for reference as I sculpt new masks/props.
Some texture stamps from Monster Makers for sculpting.

I'll be busy for a while.


----------



## Saki.Girl

got my molds going to make these voodoo doll chocolates


----------



## 22606

dawnski said:


> I'm going to buy a bunch for the Frankenstein lab I'm putting together. I'll probably put a light stick inside each so they'll glow.


Splendid idea, dawnski. I could see them working perfectly for that.

Neat molds, Saki.Girl, but they don't look like voodoo dolls to me, other than one (or two, if you want to count the duplicate).


----------



## Saki.Girl

Saki.Girl said:


> got my molds going to make these voodoo doll chocolates


Ya I agree that's where I have to get creative. You know a reall voodoo doll candy mold you can not find I should make some and sell lol


----------



## mickkell

I found these for free during ond of my bicycle rides thru our nieghbor hood.Im told twice a year hear in AZ,the city does a free bulk pick up curbside.So I helped myself to them,I love free.I love AZ.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkinking, morris and rubies are two companies that put out some good halloween. you have to be a company to buy from them though. your 2 props are fabulous. i've always loved the count. i have 2 grim reapers, so i would have passed on him even though he's super creepy looking till you mentioned the fog machine, oh my gosh, that is way cool.
dawnski, that bird feeder idea is a good one. i wish i would have had that in my haunt for last year. it would have been cool because we did a mad lab. i'm going to have to remember that
abunai, sounds like you have some good projects ahead
saki, i think they would make cute little voodoo dolls. 
mickell, i love noodles. i use them a lot in my haunt. i hang them and kids have to walk through them. i have a few, but need more. right now it's a short walk. if i see any at garage sales, or on sale at stores, i grab them. some people build props out of them. nice score


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Kelloween said:


> Love them! lol, good luck storing them...i have witches in my clothes closet..they scare me every other day...[/QUOTE Hallow Kello! Wow - most people have _skeletons in their closet! _ As for me-- I have bats in my belfry ....
> Nice scores everyone! Good BOO's everywhere!


----------



## jdubbya

Ordered a new witch mask from Halloween Asylum. It's called Wicce. She has a very ancient creepy look and will be a great prop mask for my witch coven this year. The customer service from Halloween Asylum is second to none as well!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow Jdubbya, you're putting together a very impressive coven


----------



## jdubbya

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Wow Jdubbya, you're putting together a very impressive coven


Thanks! I think I'll add a fourth witch to the group, with this new mask being it. I see and old hag sitting on a tree stump, one hand supported by an old gnarly cane. The other holding something in her lap. She will just stare out at the TOT's while the other three stand in the backround chanting and stirring the cauldron.


----------



## Kelloween

I like her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (she will look great with your others!)


----------



## 22606

Your new witch mask is amazing, judbbya.


----------



## annamarykahn

inspired by this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/125756-cricket-doll-halloween-prop-diy.html

i found this


















came with a tape & it works!

notice the tape player has normal, 3/4 & 1/2 speed playback!!! the tape player hides in a pouch in the bear, in case anyone was wondering

amk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cute little bear anamarykahn. Is it a recorder spy bear or does it get triggered and do something? I saw the Little Cricket doll and know it is suppose to be interactive and talks. Wasn't sure what the bear does. BTW I think I saw at least 3 of your same post about this on the forum. Duplicate posts, or triplet posts as this might be!, are a no-no. I think it's because it takes up storage space but not sure. It also makes it harder for people who thought they commented on the post to follow it. 


I decided to stop in at Marshalls (sister store to TJMaxx/HomeGoods) in San Jose near Almaden to see what they had. Apparently hadn't been there for a while because lo' and behold they were gone and a Savers store was there in its place! I recognized Savers as a resale store (like a goodwill) from other people's posts on here so stopped in. I did leave with a Gemmy Flirty Flasher brown bear animated toy that will be a future project. The bear has a yellow rain coat and hat on, with heart boxers on underneath, and a big plastic lightup heart on his chest that says "Bananas for You". When you activate him he sings (gotta fix that) gyrates his butt and hips and opens his rain coat several times, hence the flirty flasher! name, and his chest heart message blinks on and off. Almost hate to rip him open at some point but I can see a flashing eye on the chest, claws or something that close and open (arms with raincoat) and some wiggling motion (butt and hip action) on some animated creature. I'll have to find the tutorial I think someone named Beasty? did showing how to create creatures from these type of toys. 

I was hoping to find some wig heads (mentioned by previous HF Savers shoppers) but no luck. Lots and lots and lots of clothes. I did find a section for scrubs, so will know where to go for cheap surgical tops and bottoms for my hospital/mad lab scenes.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I like how your mind is always thinking how to turn certain non-descript items into something Halloweeny GoS!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LOL. I think you give me too much credit for seeing things. I've pushed this guy's button a few times now and thought, he's kind of an ugly bear. Kept seeing the heart message light up on his chest. It finally dawned on me that he's not a bear! he's a Chimp!! That's why it says "Bananas for You"!! Duh.....sheepishly feeling silly now.... That Gemmy. He's still ugly BTW IMO... Worthy of a remake down the road. From checking out YouTube I see Gemmy made a few versions of this prop.


----------



## hallorenescene

jdub, that is one cool creepy mask. the eye creeps me out.


----------



## 22606

Marvelous find, amk. That 'talking' bear could work _perfectly_ for HalloweenSome recorded growling would make it creepy as heck, or you could have it harassing the ToTers with a few sinister phrases. For instance, "You've heard the tale of 'Goldilocks and the Three Bears', right? Well, you haven't heard the _real_ ending. She met her fate at the murderous paws of baby bear... _Me_!!!"


----------



## Paint It Black

LOL @ Garth. Great idea for the bear soundtrack!!


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> LOL @ Garth. Great idea for the bear soundtrack!!


I'll be like Charlie Brown - Why is everyone always laughing at me?! Thanks, PIB.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bought this today at Earth Bound


----------



## Abunai

moonwitchkitty said:


> bought this today at Earth Bound



Oh! That's cool!

I'd never heard of "Earth Bound" before, but it looks like there's one up in Denver.


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitch, i think that is very cool.


----------



## 22606

Awesome wine bottle holder, moonwitchkitty. I searched and managed to find a website for an Earthbound Trading Company, but they don't have the products shown/available for purchase. Is that them? The nearest would be Ohio, if so


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Yep that's it. they are in most of the malls down here, one by my house has a oddities table with hard to find unique items. like the bottle holder that i found. Beakers, bottles display cases for skulls.


----------



## 22606

moonwitchkitty said:


> Yep that's it. they are in most of the malls down here, one by my house has a oddities table with hard to find unique items. like the bottle holder that i found. Beakers, bottles display cases for skulls.


Thanks for the answer, moonwitchkitty. Oddities, eh? Do you think that I'd be able to get at least $20 if I were to offer them myself?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

you could get more than 20 if you advertise right. the skeleton i bought was 24, never seen another one like it. I've thought about selling some of my oddities i make just because I have so many


----------



## 22606

moonwitchkitty said:


> you could get more than 20 if you advertise right. the skeleton i bought was 24, never seen another one like it. I've thought about selling some of my oddities i make just because I have so many


I don't know... Am I worth more than $20? That is open to debate

_Definitely_ not a bad price for the skeleton. If you can, you might as well take a chance and try selling your goods there.


----------



## Spinechiller

I picked up this spy pen when I was away, in Washington last week. I think I'll be able to find a way to work it into the haunt somehow. I picked up this set of mirrors at Dollarama, and plan to turn the large mirror into a ghost mirror. Then I plan to paint the other mirror frames glow in the dark orange and put portraits inside, similar to these http://www.marthastewart.com/275687/glow-in-the-dark-halloween/@center/276965/halloween#267712.


----------



## 22606

Nice mirrors, Spinechiller, and that is a pretty cool idea. Regarding the pen, you could always use invisible ink on something (a wall, mirror, ceiling, etc.) and have a haunting message show by shining that on it.


----------



## icemanfred

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 151278
> bought this today at Earth Bound


for these on e bay.
more money.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-GOTHIC-...ng_Cups_Dishes_Cutlery_LE&hash=item2ec3897ef6

cheaper here
http://www.things2die4.com/products2.cfm?ID=8852&gdftrk=gdfV25489_a_7c1896_a_7c7192_a_7c9187


----------



## hallorenescene

spine, that is a cool idea, i love martha, she puts ot some hauntingly great ideas.


----------



## 22606

icemanfred said:


> for these on e bay.
> more money.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-GOTHIC-...ng_Cups_Dishes_Cutlery_LE&hash=item2ec3897ef6
> 
> cheaper here
> http://www.things2die4.com/products2.cfm?ID=8852&gdftrk=gdfV25489_a_7c1896_a_7c7192_a_7c9187


Thanks, icemanfred. The second, including $13.95 shipping, isn't much cheaper, really... Plus, I still prefer the solid black version


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Snoring Skeleton in Hammock*

This has been around for a while but I finally decided to pick up two Interactive Skeletons In a Hammock from ABC Distributing (sister companies that also have it in stock are Lakeside Collection and LTD Commodities -- really not sure why the different names but I know people here have ordered from all three of them). They have been at the clearance price since after last halloween so I wasn't sure how much longer they would be around. After so many months, decided they wouldn't go down any further in price and better make a move. A HF member said they do snore and exhale ("honkshoo" they called it ) and their small chest does go up and down so I see some interesting possibilities there. They are sound activated and run on batteries, kind of hoping when one gets triggered they both will go off and make a snoring den! 

For my haunt I'm thinking they will be either pirates in their double stacked hammocks snoozing away (with some costume modification) or maybe old time miners (really old time and decayed) for a ghost mine and camp and make them look like Rip Van Winkles with long, long beards.

I know a few people bought this guy last season and wondered how you might have used them.


----------



## RCIAG

Honkshoo, the snoring noise:


----------



## RCIAG

The skelly isn't very big but the up & down motion worked great. I just didn't have mine where it would get the motion or sound required to make it snore. I had it between to bird feeder poles that had other stuff on them next to where the kids were walking up our walkway but it was just far enough away it didn't get triggered much.

I finally went ahead & bought Haunting Helsa from Grandin Road. At $35 I couldn't afford NOT to buy her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Found two items I will use in my circus/carnival theme--1) a "fresh" popcorn night light and 2) a Fred LicketyPop. 

The popcorn nightlight is more like a lamp, 10 inches high. It's a plastic popcorn container with fake popcorn billowing out of the top. Inside at the bottom is a 7 W bulb wired to an electrical cord with an on/off switch, similar to those bulb inserts you buy to put into craft projects that lightup.. The bulb/cord parts can be removed and I'm certain you could insert a battery light if necessary. Found this this at KIRKLANDS for 12.99. I'll either use it at the concession area or as part of concession signage. BTW you could probably make one of these very easily yourself.

The Fred LicketyPop is a set of 2 very long silicon tongues that can be used for tongue icepops. Since it's also food grade silicon it can withstand heat (supposedly up to 450F but certainly you could bake a cake pop tongue I would think at 325F). Found this at HOMEGOODS for 4.99. Don't know whether I will go the pop route with the molds but could also see using a Kiss Demon Mask design and the tongue and making some sort of Ring Toss Game, where you need to toss the rings onto the horizontal tongue. If the rings are too heavy they will start to weigh down the tongue and the rings will fall. I also contemplated making suckers with the tongues, either chocolate or maybe hard sugar based (would have to check out temp range). I'd say the tongues are 4-5 inches long. Sure to be commented on. 

I'll see if I can come back with a photo later.


----------



## IowaGuy

*bought three days ago and finally got shipped today*

2 more stones and another 50ft section of orange rope light. Pics will follow upon arrival


----------



## hallorenescene

for the person who was looking for the 3 sonic cats at grandin road....well, they're back. 
nice buys everyone else.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

Today I bought this storybook skull & crossbones padlock at an antique store it's from the 1890's. I payed a pretty penny ($200 to be exact). There are a lot of reproductions, so I hope I did enough homework and bought a real one. I do not have a key. There's know way I could pass up this. It screams Halloween, poison, pirates, and death.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Very cool looking lock SeinfeldKramer. Who knew keeping something locked up or keeping something lock out would end up being so expensive one day! 

How large is it BTW and where does the key get inserted? Really curious what the key design looks like.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Thirteen dead pigs.


----------



## 22606

That is an awesome lock, SeinfeldKramer.



The-Dullahan said:


> Thirteen dead pigs.


C'mon, don't leave us waiting for the rest of the story...


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Very cool looking lock SeinfeldKramer. Who knew keeping something locked up or keeping something lock out would end up being so expensive one day!
> 
> How large is it BTW and where does the key get inserted? Really curious what the key design looks like.


It's 3 1/4" X 2 1/2" it opens from the bottom it is just a flat push key here is an example:


----------



## Scatterbrains

I picked up a dozen Walgreens skellies @ $20 a pop. I think some were older Spirit ones because they had light up eyes.


----------



## 22606

Great find, Scatterbrains. In honor of the 'zombification' coming up tomorrow, "Need...piiiiics....."


----------



## terehajarohath

really good one


----------



## The-Dullahan

I do not wish to sound rude and certainly hope this won't.

But that lock looks like it was made...recently. VERY recently, in fact. I do indeed hope you did your research.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

The-Dullahan said:


> I do not wish to sound rude and certainly hope this won't.
> 
> But that lock looks like it was made...recently. VERY recently, in fact. I do indeed hope you did your research.


Yes it is 1890's I had an antique lock collector look at it. He said it had a value of $200 but i seen one sell for $330 on ebay. They did make a repo in 1985 it has the # 85 on the back.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Scatterbrains said:


> I picked up a dozen Walgreens skellies @ $20 a pop. I think some were older Spirit ones because they had light up eyes.


Where did you find them SB?


----------



## Scatterbrains

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Where did you find them SB?


A fellow haunter in my neck of the woods who's getting out of the game. I was out cleaning the garage and rolling up extension cords that I just tossed in there at Christmas when he drove by and saw me and stopped and let me know he was selling everything except some stuff for a cemetery in the front yard.

He said he put an add online and some guy offered him $200 for everything (it was probably Osenator  ). He didn't get any other contacts, so I told him to put his add up again and I would let my haunt group know about it. Most of his stuff is store bought and he's looking to sell at a reasonable price but he aint giving it away if you know what I mean.


----------



## hallorenescene

seinfeld, that is an awesome lock. great item to display for a nice conversation piece besides being a nice halloween piece.
scatters, that is a great buy. and i know you do a nice set up with skelly's. they will be a nice add. and nice to see you around again


----------



## mickkell

I found these at GW today,battery operated rotissire motor,brand new.Lots of good pieces in the kit I can use for other stuff,and yet another shiatsu massager.I think I have 8 of them now.Hard to pass up at 3.99 + 25% off senior day,sweet.


----------



## hallorenescene

sweet mickkell. i bet you got great plans for these


----------



## Kardec251985

I picked up this little Radko ornament a few days ago because it was on sale at a store going out of business. The color is a lighter orange than shown in the stock photo, but it's very shiny and eye catching. Would love to get more but Radko is so expensive!


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Kardec251985 said:


> View attachment 151781
> 
> 
> I picked up this little Radko ornament a few days ago because it was on sale at a store going out of business. The color is a lighter orange than shown in the stock photo, but it's very shiny and eye catching. Would love to get more but Radko is so expensive!


Cute, I love it


----------



## The-Dullahan

Garthgoyle said:


> That is an awesome lock, SeinfeldKramer.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, don't leave us waiting for the rest of the story...


Got them all embalmed, set in Formaldehyde and preserved in an Isopropyl solution in mason jars. Presently, they are all sitting on a trunk I use as a coffee table in my sitting room.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

OMG I have to have one of those pigs in a Jar....Where can one obtain one?


----------



## 22606

Neat purchases.




The-Dullahan said:


> Got them all embalmed, set in Formaldehyde and preserved in an Isopropyl solution in mason jars. Presently, they are all sitting on a trunk I use as a coffee table in my sitting room.


I would advise anyone who visits to turn down bacon if offered


----------



## The-Dullahan

Old Man Bakke said:


> OMG I have to have one of those pigs in a Jar....Where can one obtain one?



I could always make you one.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Garthgoyle said:


> Neat purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would advise anyone who visits to turn down bacon if offered


Awww, but I make the BEST bacon...


----------



## hallorenescene

kardec, that is a very cute ornament. target use to put out tree ornaments at halloween, but i haven't seen any lately. i use to snatch them up. i love this one. great score


----------



## Kardec251985

Thanks hallorenescene! This is my first Halloween ornament. Might have to get a tiny autumn maple tree to put it on. 

I snagged this on Ebay yesterday after looking at original boards online for years:









1910s boards usually sell for over $100 but I was able to pick this up at $75 because there's pencil scribbles on the back. I'm sure I can get them off entirely or greatly reduce how visible they are. Very excited about getting this in the mail in a few days!


----------



## The Darkest Hour

Nice grab Kardec!
I just bought a half dozen skulls (never can have enough skulls!) from horroprops.com for $11 a piece and skeleton from horrordome.com. I actually ordered the Horror Dome half skeleton but they were out, so I'm getting a full skeleton at the same price! I also bought a great mask from Horror Dome for my "Old Crazy Woman" prop for this year's cemetery/graveyard town. She's the only survivor in our little abandoned town and will be sitting in her rocking chair mumbling madly to herself. Can't wait!


----------



## RCIAG

Oh so you meant REAL pigs. Around here you just never know.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Of course. I always use real...well, anything actually.

I think my biggest peeve is every time I see someone with a fake marble statue in their home/garden/yard.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> This has been around for a while but I finally decided to pick up two Interactive Skeletons In a Hammock from ABC Distributing (sister companies that also have it in stock are Lakeside Collection and LTD Commodities -- really not sure why the different names but I know people here have ordered from all three of them). They have been at the clearance price since after last halloween so I wasn't sure how much longer they would be around. After so many months, decided they wouldn't go down any further in price and better make a move. A HF member said they do snore and exhale ("honkshoo" they called it ) and their small chest does go up and down so I see some interesting possibilities there. They are sound activated and run on batteries, kind of hoping when one gets triggered they both will go off and make a snoring den!
> 
> For my haunt I'm thinking they will be either pirates in their double stacked hammocks snoozing away (with some costume modification) or maybe old time miners (really old time and decayed) for a ghost mine and camp and make them look like Rip Van Winkles with long, long beards.
> 
> I know a few people bought this guy last season and wondered how you might have used them.



My little Skeletons in Hammock arrived yesterday. Popped one open to put in batteries and It Is So Cute!!! They are either pygmies or Snow White's dwarfs!, very diminutive which I knew when I ordered it. But the sound activated snoring and rising chest mechanism is Super Cool. I think the body parts and mechanism are mounted onto a piece of cardboard which is covered in guaze clothing--so super cheap like most things these days. The jute rope hammock's fibers bother my allergies so I'll probably rip the whole thing apart and recreate a "slumbering whatever" from scratch in a new hammock. This is pretty much what I had in mind when I bought him anyway, really wanting the breathing mechanism, and feel it will end up being a cool looking prop down the road. 

Don't know if I can but I'll try in the next week to set him up and get a video of him breathing to post (unless I find a video of him already). We have some rainy weather now and I'll need to set him up outside. After I get the video I'll rip one of guys apart and post what the mechanism looks like.

BTW the snoring/breathing is pretty loud. Can be heard across the room. I had one of the guys put in his box with the lid open and his chest facing upwards and clapped from halfway across the room and he got activated, so not bad.


----------



## jdubbya

The Darkest Hour said:


> Nice grab Kardec!
> I just bought a half dozen skulls (never can have enough skulls!) from horroprops.com for $11 a piece and skeleton from horrordome.com. I actually ordered the Horror Dome half skeleton but they were out, so I'm getting a full skeleton at the same price! I also bought a great mask from Horror Dome for my "Old Crazy Woman" prop for this year's cemetery/graveyard town. She's the only survivor in our little abandoned town and will be sitting in her rocking chair mumbling madly to herself. Can't wait!
> View attachment 151798


Thats a great mask! I hadn't been to the Horror Dome site in a long time so seeing your post prompted me to check it out. They always have some great stuff. Saw a few things I might have to get myself. I'll look forward to seeing how you use the mask in your haunt.


----------



## The-Dullahan

I love TheHorrorDome. That's where I got Lenore (She was much cheaper back then)


----------



## 22606

Nice ouija board, Kardec.

Very cool mask, The Darkest Hour.



The-Dullahan said:


> I love TheHorrorDome. That's where I got Lenore (She was much cheaper back then)


I have always liked her. Does the prop actually look as good in person, The-Dullahan?


----------



## The-Dullahan

Oh yes, definitely. Of course, mine has experienced five years of direct exposure to Florida sunlight (riding around in the rear of my car) and looks about as you would expect for a foam-filled latex prop.

I will be rebuilding her anew as a 3-Axis skull with a series of thirty-or-so recorded movements, which will play bag in a random cycle and will be active whenever I am driving. My design will stick true to the original prop as a similar final result, but my own twist (certainly more skeletal)

I just need to learn how to use a computer, so I can program it...that is not going to be fun.


----------



## 22606

The-Dullahan said:


> I will be rebuilding her anew as a 3-Axis skull with a series of thirty-or-so recorded movements, which will play bag in a random cycle and will be active whenever I am driving. My design will stick true to the original prop as a similar final result, but my own twist (certainly more skeletal)
> 
> I just need to learn how to use a computer, so I can program it...that is not going to be fun.


Sounds interesting, too.

Heh. I'll stick with my store-bought animatronics... and you may want to do the same


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Should be coming in soon  going to either have the kids wear the mask or put it on a dummy


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The-Dullahan that is lovely


----------



## kermat13

a pair of outdoor rock speakers at the thrift shop today for $25


----------



## 22606

Interesting mask and coffin, moonwitchkitty. I want a pet werewolf, darnit!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

well he is so cuddly after all isn't he?


----------



## The-Dullahan

Garthgoyle said:


> Sounds interesting, too.
> 
> Heh. I'll stick with my store-bought animatronics... and you may want to do the same


Well, I am alright at building them. It's the programming thing. I have a friend for that though. If she can hack the news and make the scrolling information marquees on the bottom of the screen wish my sister "Happy Birthday" I'll guess she can figure this much out. We just need an opportunity.


----------



## hallorenescene

kardak, cool board.
darkest hour, love the mask
the dullahan, lenore is an awesome prop
moonwitch, the wolf and coffin are winners. i love the fur around the wolfs head


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Thank you


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I found this today on my weekly flea-market Halloween prop, material hunt

Set me back $1.50


----------



## moonwitchkitty

xxScorpion64xx looks awesome


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

moonwitchkitty said:


> xxScorpion64xx looks awesome


Thank you MWK


----------



## Paint It Black

scorpion, I have that vampire piece and love it. Congrats.


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, i use to see that in either morris or rubies catalog. i always thought it was cool.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks guys, funny thing was some guy had it in his hand, was walking around with it (I was stalking him just in case he put it down) well he finally asked for the price, didnt like the price and set it down, I then swooped in and grabbed it, score!!


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> ...funny thing was some guy had it in his hand, was walking around with it (I was stalking him just in case he put it down) well he finally asked for the price, didnt like the price and set it down, I then swooped in and grabbed it, score!!


Yeah, because $1.50 is _far_ too much... Nice find, Scorpion64xx.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Is it just me or does this vampire remind you of the uncle or whatever from the Munsters?! 



xxScorpion64xx said:


> I found this today on my weekly flea-market Halloween prop, material hunt
> 
> Set me back $1.50
> View attachment 151878
> 
> View attachment 151879


----------



## Old Man Bakke

*Ten dolla*

Did a dark parking lot exchange today and received this frozen jem for $10....Now how do I preserve it in a jar?


----------



## pumpkinking30

I found these at Michaels today. The owl was on sale, I think he will look good with some black folliage/flowers in him; and I have painted the cage already to make a cool little creature-keeper accessory for a display (probably a kitchen display). That's one of my apple-head projects from last year inside.


----------



## im the goddess

Nasty thing you have there. I HATE snakes. I see you have the only good kind-- a dead one! Made me take my feet off the floor.



Old Man Bakke said:


> Did a dark parking lot exchange today and received this frozen jem for $10....Now how do I preserve it in a jar?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Old Man Bakke said:


> Did a dark parking lot exchange today and received this frozen jem for $10....Now how do I preserve it in a jar?


That might be the most unusual thing featured on this thread OMB...


----------



## RCIAG

That's right up there with Dullahan's preserved fetal pigs in competition for "Most Unsual REAL Thing In This Thread."

Wait, Dullahan's pigs might be in another thread, but still, not sure what weirds/creeps me out more, the pigs or the snake. I mean that in a good way too.

All of the above sentences I just typed would also be Jeopardy answers under "Things You'd Only Hear or See On a Halloween Forum."


----------



## hallorenescene

yikes bakke, a jar would be a good place for that. dull a han should be the one to ask for preserving that.
pumpkin, black foliage will look very pretty in that cute, white owl vase. and cute apple head


----------



## 22606

Old Man Bakke said:


> Did a dark parking lot exchange today and received this frozen jem for $10....Now how do I preserve it in a jar?


Be glad that _you_ are not the one who is frozen and about to be placed in someone's jar... Neat, though.

I like the repainted cage/candleholder, pumpkinking30; the owl is interesting in its own right


----------



## The-Dullahan

I have plenty of preserved snakes. I have even preserved one for a friend, when his passed away. Funny thing is, it was the same type of snake as Bakke just got. (Whom actually already messages me about this one. I sent you instructions, boyo)

I actually have a snake like that as well. She's still a baby though and is only a few yards long. My bigger snakes...actually eat pigs, ironically.









As for your snake, Bakke...when did it pass? The colours seem rather off. If it has begun to decay or developed any damage from a harsh freezing process, it can be very difficult to properly preserve. This is why when you learn the Mortuary Sciences and whatnot, they teach you extensive makeup techniques. What cannot be preserved, must be masked. This only works short-term and does not work for wet specimens. lol.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Just received this in the mail. Its 2.5 feet long. 










Its currently hidden under my girlfriend's pillow.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Just received this in the mail. Its 2.5 feet long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its currently hidden under my girlfriend's pillow.


You mean your soon to be ex-girlfriend...


----------



## Kelloween

omg, I'd die..I hate those crawly things with all those legs..........ewwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## mraymer

I've been wanting an animated Leatherface for several years and was finally able to add him to the clan!









I also picked up this guy, Gravely the Butler. I don't have a photo of him so using a stock photo from the web.









Got them at an incredible deal, $125 for the pair. It was a good weekend!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Mraymer, you lucky devil you


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Mraymer, you lucky devil you


----------



## Paint It Black

Mraymer, you did get a good deal!


----------



## 22606

Awesome scores, mraymer.


----------



## offmymeds

uummmmmmm, monstersquad............are you still alive? 

Nice leatherface and butler you got there mraymer, and OMG, I love that clown behind him!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i bought a animated candy bowl at this place with a booth called "halloween is everday'' pretty cool prop and place


----------



## pumpkinking30

pumpkinking30 said:


> View attachment 151909


Well, so much for the owl vase that I found the other day. My, wonderfully helpful, cat knocked it off the table and broke it tonight. I can't stay mad at her for long though. Why does she have to be so cute? lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pumpkinking, sorry about the vase. Cats and birds just don't mix!


----------



## mraymer

pumpkinking30 said:


> Well, so much for the owl vase that I found the other day. My, wonderfully helpful, cat knocked it off the table and broke it tonight. I can't stay mad at her for long though. Why does she have to be so cute? lol
> View attachment 152000


Silly, don't you know cats are evil? That's why they're always associated with Halloween!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

mraymer said:


> Silly, don't you know cats are evil? That's why they're always associated with Halloween!


Is she in "The Cathouse"...you know like in the doghouse.?


----------



## Pursilla

Cats are not evil, just black ones and some people.


----------



## Pursilla

Moonlight rises in the fall.


----------



## Pursilla

Cats are not evil, its black cats anyway, if anything most people act or are evil. Ex. Adam Lanza


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, is that thing real? remember, paybacks are a bummer
mrarmer, i love gravely the butler. very awesome prop
pumpkin king, what a pretty cat, also prett naughty. but you just gotta love them


----------



## im the goddess

Sorry about your owl vase, but look at that face. She's either saying. "please don't be mad", or she's saying "yeah, that's right, what are you going to do about it?"


pumpkinking30 said:


> Well, so much for the owl vase that I found the other day. My, wonderfully helpful, cat knocked it off the table and broke it tonight. I can't stay mad at her for long though. Why does she have to be so cute? lol
> View attachment 152000


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I took advantage of the sale Halloween Asylum was having. I've been planning to do a life-size zombie prop so when I saw the sale I jumped on it to pick up the Zombie Gutarg mask and hands. These are foam-filled at the factory with PVC embedded in the foam, so it will be supereasy to adapt into a static prop. The mask has a fantastic paint job and is going to look awesome. 










I also bought a few less expensive items to round my order to $100 to qualify for the deal. These are going to be part of my serial killer display.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

hallorenescene said:


> scorpion, is that thing real? remember, paybacks are a bummer
> mrarmer, i love gravely the butler. very awesome prop
> pumpkin king, what a pretty cat, also prett naughty. but you just gotta love them


Hallo, I think you meant TheMonsterSquad...you are referring to the centepede?


----------



## Guest

I am trying to NOT buy stuff...it is brutal. Anyhoo, I have an Amazon gift card, so picked this up.

http://www.amazon.com/Fairy-Pumpkin...1365699044&sr=1-4&keywords=fairy+house+garden

Product Description
Make your fairytale come to life in your very own home or garden! This Pumpkin House fairy home, part of the Fiddlehead village collection can be used indoors, outdoors, in a planter or garden. The Log house is 7.5" tall. It is finely sculpted, hand painted, and has a weather resistant finish. This whimsical little abode will attract the most discerning fairies to your garden!

Okay- I will!


----------



## jdubbya

TheMonsterSquad said:


> I took advantage of the sale Halloween Asylum was having. I've been planning to do a life-size zombie prop so when I saw the sale I jumped on it to pick up the Zombie Gutarg mask and hands. These are foam-filled at the factory with PVC embedded in the foam, so it will be supereasy to adapt into a static prop. The mask has a fantastic paint job and is going to look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a few less expensive items to round my order to $100 to qualify for the deal. These are going to be part of my serial killer display.


Very nice! Halloween Asylum has a great selection and their pricing is tough to beat. THe zombie head/hands are great and I like your other choices for the serial killer theme too!


----------



## 22606

Awesome buys, TheMonsterSquad.

Really unique pumpkin, hollow.


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, that is adorable. that is the kind of stuff my garden is made of


----------



## Defenestrator

I picked up this little gem.....on the lookout for a second to have some symmetry!


----------



## 22606

I like that, Defenestrator Nice find.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Great find Defenestrator. I'm hoping to find those in the parks at some point. I found the hourglass, picture frame, and coaster set at World of Disney a while back, but they were out of the candle-holders. I thought about going this weekend, but it's still too close to spring break for my liking. Too hard to get around and terrible lines. Maybe next weekend will be a good time.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I like that ~Defenestrator~


----------



## Defenestrator

The gargoyle candelabras really are pretty neat, but they sure are a pain to find!  

Luckily, it sounds like they aren't a limited edition in the traditional sense of some of the other great Haunted Mansion merchandise. I'm hoping that everyone that wants one will eventually be able to acquire one. 



pumpkinking30 said:


> I found the hourglass, picture frame, and coaster set at World of Disney a while back, but they were out of the candle-holders. I thought about going this weekend, but it's still too close to spring break for my liking.


pumpkinking30- Cogratulations on the pieces you did find. I'm going to pick up the hourglass as well; it looks great! And you're right; World of Disney is a great source if you're close enough, but the crowds over the last few weeks have been a bit much!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found this foam "Deviled Egg" costume at flea market for $2

Thinking I could turn it into a fat suit to wear underneath my clothes for leatherface costume or some kind of static prop demon


----------



## 22606

Anything more than $2 and you would have been overpaying, xxScorpion64xx Really, that is quite amusing


----------



## hallorenescene

defense, that is a very cool gargoyle. 
scorpion, that costume is a riot. you gotta keep it the way it is for sure


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Heads up looks like spirit is having a sale on the animatronics http://www.spirithalloween.com/animatronic-sale/


----------



## im the goddess

I like it, i would wear it really.


xxScorpion64xx said:


> Found this foam "Deviled Egg" costume at flea market for $2
> 
> Thinking I could turn it into a fat suit to wear underneath my clothes for leatherface costume or some kind of static prop demon
> View attachment 152202
> 
> View attachment 152203


----------



## im the goddess

I want that!


Defenestrator said:


> I picked up this little gem.....on the lookout for a second to have some symmetry!
> 
> View attachment 152143
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152144


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Hallo and I'm the Goddess, you guys have a much better sense of humor than me, lol.


----------



## Spinechiller

Picked up this urn on sale at Micheal's a few weeks ago. I'm planning on filling it, with lot's of moss and some creepy black flowers and skulls.


----------



## 22606

Nice urn, Spinechiller, and I am sure that it will look awesome when decorated/filled. If you are searching for any plastic ones (which are usually more affordable to begin with), check the garden centers of some of the larger retailers such as Kmart; they often even have them in black.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Haunted Mansion Mickey Mouse servant ornament*

Didn't get this today, but received this cool Haunted Mansion Micky Mouse servant ornament for Christmas.


----------



## 22606

That ornament is pretty cool, mikeerdas.


----------



## mikeerdas

Garthgoyle said:


> That ornament is pretty cool, mikeerdas.


Thanks Garthgoyle. Looks a lot better in real life than the semi out of focus photos I posted. Think he was purchased from a store in Epcot, the one as you first reach the World Showcase lagoon coming from the main entrance.


----------



## Guest

I found the faceoff mask for $60 it's really cool 




Sorry that I had the video I can't upload photos on my computer


----------



## Guest

I would love to have this!


----------



## Guest

I was replying to someone on the form


----------



## mariposa0283

city clean up in my town today so as we were headed out to go grocery shopping one of the houses on the main street in town had a carhart suit stuffed with what felt like newspaper or leaves, legs, arms and neck tied off and red stains (either faux blood or transmission fluid, was stiff) on random areas of it... so i snatched it up! gonna make a great scarecrow body or maybe a michael meyers or something else. i havent decided yet.


----------



## hallorenescene

spinechiller, that is a nice flower urn.
mikeerdas, that mickey is tops. i love him


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Defenestrator said:


> I picked up this little gem.....on the lookout for a second to have some symmetry!
> 
> View attachment 152143
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152144


*This is FABULOUS!!! Great find!!
*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Saki.Girl said:


> got my molds going to make these voodoo doll chocolates


*Those are SUPER CUTE!*


----------



## 22606

Quite an interesting mask, Halloweenprops4ever.

Sounds like an ideal find, mariposa.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Halloweenprops4ever that is a cool face off mask! Where did you get it?


----------



## snigglez

Last week I bought "The Hat Box Ghost" at Disney Store in DownTown Disney. I finally payed off my Disney Credit Card and closed it but before I could do that I had to use some rewards that were left on the card $102.00 so we found this guy and ended up paying the difference of $6.50. He is 13.5" tall and 8" wide. I usually collect Villains but I liked him so much I decided to buy him and my husband liked him too. He is actually a victim









I also bought this on Woot.com its a Camera, Video, and a projector, it projects up to 5' x 6' so I am thinking of buying the singing pumpkins and putting up that in my cemetery scene but not sure if I will do it this year or next. I might not do a set up this year being my daughter is getting married and its right at the end of November so not sure If I will be able to do all that and get ready for Halloween if I do it will be a last minute Time will only tell. This little camera,video,projector only cost $79.00 plus $5.00 shipping and it works GREAT.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Decided to add some small items from Oriental Trading to my prop accessories before their free shipping expired tonight. Sometimes places charge an arm and a leg for shipment of small stuff. OT isn't super horrible but for Under $25 shipping is $7. Since the free shipping applied to all orders regardless of amount, It really made sense to do it now.

So I picked up several of the Flaming Torch lights. Had been eyeing them for a few years. The lights hang on a wall and were cheap, $3.75. The reviewers said they looked nice but you'll probably have to supplement the mounting; guess they give you double stick tape which didn't hold for a number of people. Figure velcro might do the trick or I'll have to rig some sort of hook for them. Thought they would be nice adorning my vampire castle walls or along a long tunnel passage way. 

Also picked up OT's bag of halloween flies. Looked decent and they were a good size to get noticed, 1-1/2 x almost 2 inches. Not a bad price either, $3.50 for dozen.


----------



## hallorenescene

sniggs, awesome, awesome scores.


----------



## Shadowbat

Today my Wilton skeleton candy mold arrived.


----------



## 22606

Love your HM ghost statue, snigglez; great buy, GoS; and sounds like an interesting mold, Shadowbat.


----------



## MissHalloween

Shadowbat said:


> Today my Wilton skeleton candy mold arrived.


that is wonderful about the wilton mold. i haven't seen that one yet. is it a new pattern for wilton?


----------



## Shadowbat

Not sure if it's new or not. Heres a link to one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251255194845?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Magenta Strange

Hi everyone its my first day joining Halloween Forum


----------



## Magenta Strange

My friend is throwing a killer ball this weekend...A Night of Blood


----------



## Magenta Strange

I purchased this costume http://www.odgirl.com/Item/Sexy-Vampire-Costume--557110-FP and the hat!!!


----------



## Druidess

Shadowbat said:


> Today my Wilton skeleton candy mold arrived.


I have that one. It's so versatile. I've used it in so many ways. You're going to love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great finds everyone. I so want to go find some goodies


----------



## Shadowbat

Druidess said:


> I have that one. It's so versatile. I've used it in so many ways. You're going to love it!




I plan on using for the coffin brownies Im gonna make. This is perfect. Im going to do a coating of white mint then finish filling them with chocolate.


----------



## snigglez

hallorenescene said:


> sniggs, awesome, awesome scores.



Thank you


----------



## MissHalloween

shadowbat i want that mold! i love it!


----------



## Shadowbat

MissHalloween said:


> shadowbat i want that mold! i love it!



Just to let you know too, there are 2 skeleton molds in the tray.


----------



## killerhaunts

Dollar tree had these light up bracelets. You can click them together to make a necklace or whatever, too. They come in Red, Blue and Green. I didn't buy the Green because it didn't seem that bright compared to the Red and Blue. They have 3 settings: Flash fast, Flash slow, Steady. The first picture is actually a video of them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So funny that you posted about those LED bracelets. I noticed green ones in my store when I was in there yesterday. Didn't pick them up to examine but they caught my eye. Interesting to know they are expandabl for older kids. I could see as a small halloween party take home gift or maybe as a prize. Didn't realize they came in other colors.


----------



## Kelloween

I found 5 of each of these Tiki lights in my sister's neighbors trash..lmao, yeh I'm a trash digger! Figured I could use them for something..10 is many


----------



## 22606

Excellent find, Kelloween. To hell with letting the garbage men take those as their own...


----------



## osenator

I got this from Dollorama last night, 2.50$ only! I bought the only 2 they had!


----------



## Kelloween

osenator said:


> View attachment 152451
> 
> View attachment 152452
> 
> View attachment 152453
> 
> 
> I got this from Dollorama last night, 2.50$ only! I bought the only 2 they had!


HEYYY..I found one of those not long ago..but mine has a back...like a blow mold, those will be great for Halloween..well, I thought so


----------



## pumpkinking30

snigglez said:


> Last week I bought "The Hat Box Ghost" at Disney Store in DownTown Disney. I finally payed off my Disney Credit Card and closed it but before I could do that I had to use some rewards that were left on the card $102.00 so we found this guy and ended up paying the difference of $6.50. He is 13.5" tall and 8" wide. I usually collect Villains but I liked him so much I decided to buy him and my husband liked him too. He is actually a victim
> 
> View attachment 152390


I love that figure. I saw it at the Room for One More event, but had already loaded up on a ton of prints and other items, and I already had the big one at home, but I think sometime I might have to add this one too. I like the fact that this version shows the head inside the box, too. The big one from the catalog just has a cloudy box, but does light up. Anything HM is a great find. Congrats.


----------



## snigglez

Garthgoyle said:


> Love your HM ghost statue, snigglez; great buy, GoS; and sounds like an interesting mold, Shadowbat.


Thanks Garthgoyle.... Now I am going to try to find a whole new twist in my villain statue collection, going to start looking for the characters in the HM.


----------



## hallorenescene

killer haunts, those are very cool light ups
kello, those are very cool, and very usable
osenator, that's a good price, and they are cool


----------



## moonwitchkitty

oh the twisted things i can do with these


----------



## hallorenescene

you wouldn't even have to do twisted things with those for me to like them. i went to dollar tree yesterday, and picked up $20.00 worth of that kind of stuff. i don't however have any flamingos yet. boy would i like to score flamings.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I am going to make werewolf claws out of the gloves the flamingos are going to be turned into vultures,( i absolutely hate pink.) the moss is for some of my new stones this year


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Moonwitchkitty are those seahorses and a star fish I see there by the gloves? Did they come from Dollar Tree as well?....What department (toys?) I'm pretty sure the rest of the stuff I recognize from there.


----------



## snigglez

pumpkinking30 said:


> I love that figure. I saw it at the Room for One More event, but had already loaded up on a ton of prints and other items, and I already had the big one at home, but I think sometime I might have to add this one too. I like the fact that this version shows the head inside the box, too. The big one from the catalog just has a cloudy box, but does light up. Anything HM is a great find. Congrats.


Thanks i really love this character too. I know the story it's suppose to be the brides husband but she of course beheaded him. DL had him in the attic across the bride so they had tested the HM before it opened letting mostly employees and very few visitors test the ride over n over again to they can find out what worked and what didn't. THBG was suppose to have his head disappear and reappear in the hat box cause she beheaded him but on the ride everyone kept seeing his head both in the box and on him it wouldn't work so they took him out before the official opening of THM ride.... Then the story went on saying he was a "real ghost" so I bet that is why the one from the catalog the box is frosted cause he has his head attached. I think would be cool is to have him beheaded and his head in the box lit up. Sadly to say this statue doesn't light up.... What catalog did you see him in?


----------



## Scatterbrains

Garthgoyle said:


> Great find, Scatterbrains. In honor of the 'zombification' coming up tomorrow, "Need...piiiiics....."


I finally got pics for ya


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitch, the werewolf paws sound cool. and i've seen the flamingos made into vultures. they turn out awesome looking
oh my lord, the skelly's all lined uo like that are very impressive scatters


----------



## 22606

Scatterbrains said:


> I finally got pics for ya


Did you wind up getting all eleven boneheads at once?! I ask because I have no idea where the original post is... Very nice haul there.


----------



## osenator

Scatterbrain, you might need to do a Scene from ARMY OF DARKNESS! Cool pic!


----------



## Scatterbrains

Garthgoyle said:


> Did you wind up getting all eleven boneheads at once?! I ask because I have no idea where the original post is... Very nice haul there.


Yeah, these are the ones I bought from the guy scaling down on his home haunting. There were 12, but being the awesome dad I am, I gave one to my daughter as a house warming gift.


----------



## 22606

Scatterbrains said:


> There were 12, but being the awesome dad I am, I gave one to my daughter as a house warming gift.


That is cool. Looking for a son-in-law?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Garthgoyle said:


> That is cool. Looking for a son-in-law?


Lol, looking forward to SB's reply...


----------



## Scatterbrains

Garthgoyle said:


> That is cool. Looking for a son-in-law?


Got a son-in-law I really like already...I could use a girlfriend though....maybe take her out in the garage and tell her....ya know, I don't handle rejection well


----------



## hallorenescene

scatters, that is to funny. scary, but to funny. of course, if she's from this forum, you might have a new girlfiend.


----------



## Deadview

I bought my tickets to "Halloween Extreme" in Orlando May 24th through May 26th. We will be there May 25th. Anyone else going ? Have you gone to one of these shows and how much did you spend ? I plan on spending a little change on props if I find some goodies !


----------



## Shadowbat




----------



## Paint It Black

Shadowbat, that's a great little blowmold. You must have a good collection by now.


----------



## 22606

Nice blowmold, Shadowbat.


----------



## Shadowbat

Thanks guys. Actually, I dont have as many as some may think. Im picky. lol


----------



## im the goddess

If you have more than one Dollar Tree in your area, go to another. I went to the closest one to me several times and no luck. I stopped into another one on may way home from work, and they had the flamingos there. I scored 4.



hallorenescene said:


> you wouldn't even have to do twisted things with those for me to like them. i went to dollar tree yesterday, and picked up $20.00 worth of that kind of stuff. i don't however have any flamingos yet. boy would i like to score flamings.


----------



## im the goddess

Deadview: that sounds like a great trip. Have fun.



Deadview said:


> I bought my tickets to "Halloween Extreme" in Orlando May 24th through May 26th. We will be there May 25th. Anyone else going ? Have you gone to one of these shows and how much did you spend ? I plan on spending a little change on props if I find some goodies !


----------



## snigglez

Ok mail just came and it just made my day. You have to LOVE when your family members know what you like. My husbands cousin either way my cousin Steve sent me something in the mail it was pretty heavy I got it inside and opened the box up and WOW 37 issues of Haunted Attraction Magazine. I'll be honest I didn't know they had a magazine called Haunted Attractions Magazine. Here is a picture of 3 of them. I am so looking forward to reading them... My day was so made today... 









and you can't beat FREE.......


----------



## 22606

Very nice gifts, snigglez. That magazine is not cheap...


----------



## MissHalloween

wow those magazines are so great! you are so lucky and have a great family!



snigglez said:


> Ok mail just came and it just made my day. You have to LOVE when your family members know what you like. My husbands cousin either way my cousin Steve sent me something in the mail it was pretty heavy I got it inside and opened the box up and WOW 37 issues of Haunted Attraction Magazine. I'll be honest I didn't know they had a magazine called Haunted Attractions Magazine. Here is a picture of 3 of them. I am so looking forward to reading them... My day was so made today...
> 
> View attachment 152672
> 
> 
> and you can't beat FREE.......


----------



## ferguc

Great to have relatives like that!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Decided to add some small items from Oriental Trading to my prop accessories before their free shipping expired tonight. Sometimes places charge an arm and a leg for shipment of small stuff. OT isn't super horrible but for Under $25 shipping is $7. Since the free shipping applied to all orders regardless of amount, It really made sense to do it now.
> 
> So I picked up several of the Flaming Torch lights. Had been eyeing them for a few years. The lights hang on a wall and were cheap, $3.75. The reviewers said they looked nice but you'll probably have to supplement the mounting; guess they give you double stick tape which didn't hold for a number of people. Figure velcro might do the trick or I'll have to rig some sort of hook for them. Thought they would be nice adorning my vampire castle walls or along a long tunnel passage way.
> 
> Also picked up OT's bag of halloween flies. Looked decent and they were a good size to get noticed, 1-1/2 x almost 2 inches. Not a bad price either, $3.50 for dozen.



Reporting back on my OT purchase that showed up....early! It was due on Monday so I was really surprised given it's only Wednesday. Wow and it was free shipping too (that offer has expired BTW).

The Torch Flame Lights are great for the price IMO. The wall stand does come with Velcro BTW for mounting. Loaded in 2AAs and turned it on. Fan works great and moves the flame fabric. At first the LED didn't light despite the fan runnin; the connections looked sodered and intact. On closer examination I realized that the metal contact points weren't lined up when I went to turn it on, so realigned the handle with the torch top and Voila! A burning Flame! I think some of the reviewers who said theirs didn't work might not have realized this tip. The box diagram doesn't refer to these contact points so I could see people missing it and thinking it was just a cheap broken light. The battery fan has a soft hum to it and the torch looks pretty good on. I'm happy. 

The flies are pretty decent as well. The abdomen is already painted in a metallic blue green paint, so probably won't feel the need to repaint. Nice bright red eyes. Wings are a clear textured soft plastic. Picked up 3 dozen so will have plenty to add to Mad Lab experiments or rotting food or body displays. Toying with adding it to an overhead rotating mobile of sorts and suspend them on very fine black thread or wire so they look like they are circling whatever is below the mobile. Pleased with these as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Snigglez, great magazine issues. Let us know what you think of the articles on Haunted Mansion.
What issue (numbers/dates) were those BTW?


Clothes line Walls -- When I was in TJMaxx today I saw these wooden, spring clothes pins, package of 100. Picked up two pkgs of them to use for suspending "walls" hung on clothes line material. Figure I could spray paint the wood black to make them less noticeable. Will be easy to put up/take down and remove and store. Seemed to have good tension and pressure. Hope this works out or I'll have a heaping lot of these!


----------



## snigglez

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@Snigglez, great magazine issues. Let us know what you think of the articles on Haunted Mansion.
> What issue (numbers/dates) were those BTW?


 Hrmm have no idea why they came out sideways they showed up right isde up on my computer when I took the picture and that the last one didnt show up.. sorry bout that 

Ok this one is Summer of 1997 Volume3, Issue 1 (#9)









This one is a Special Halloween Issue # 30/31 and this one doesn't show a year but I am guessing 2000 or 2001 









and this one is also a Special Halloween Issue # 27] I think year 2001 it doesn't come straight out and say it like the first one I posted did


----------



## hallorenescene

im the goddess, we only have one dollar tree. but thanks for the advise, if i should go to another town, i'll check it out then.
shadow, you know i love that guy. unlike you though, i love them all. fortunatly, i only need one of each. 
deadview, lucky you. and do have fun.
gos, sounds like you got some nice props. i love the idea of the circleling flies
snigs, that is an awesome score. i would read those from front to back.


----------



## BlueFrog

My order for sales items from Dapper Cadaver arrived, woo hoo! So far I'll I was able to open in-between dodging family members were a budget replica wolverine skull (great value, definitely makes me consider buying some of their budget vulture skulls), and a replica human female pelvis for which I have diabolical plans. Still wrapped up are a taxidermy shark that looks amazing even through the bubble wrap, and a replica narwhal horn that, despite being one of the smaller ones on the market, looks HUGE! Oh my, I should have pulled out a tape measure when I ordered it - not that I wouldn't have bought it anyway, only that it is much huger than I was planning on. Because of that tusk and the shark, the box was so big I thought I'd forgotten a skeleton order. And even though I've looked at their web site approximately ten thousand times, the catalog pictures make me drool. I have got to get cracking on building my own characters, STAT.

A Greyhound skull I purchased off of eBay also arrived. I don't know whether the ToTs can handle seeing it - especially since I'm the resident Greyhound person in the area, I fear people will think it came from one of my own dogs - or whether it will simply reside in the beautiful yet creepy skull closet and be shown only to those oddities collectors whose sensibilities won't be disturbed. 

I also ordered some werewolf eyes from Van ****'s taxidermy. They call them coyote eyes but we all know better, don't we?


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds like you got some interesting items blue frog


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sounds like you had some fun shopping over at Dapper, @@BlueFrog. I've gotten some great deals over the past two-three years from them. Don't have the budget for some of the things I see but fun window shopping as it is. Can't wait to see photos of what you bought. 

I also bought the NiteEyes from Van ****'s back when we were building our Reindeer/wolf a few years back. They work great and were very pleased. Sure you will be happy as well. What do you plan on putting them in? Did you buy their battery pack as well or are you wiring your own. We found info here on forum and made our own. Not hard to do.

Speaking of my reindeer/wolf, finally got around to picking up a slim style hair trimmer to give that puppy a better face and look. Been holding off trying to trim his Joann's gorilla fur outer coat until I had something other than scissors to work with. So many projects, so little time to fit all of them in. We are meeting with a landscaper in a few minutes to go over irrigation and drainage lines. Can't wait til yard is done so I can plan out our haunt display for this year.

Thanks @@Snigglez for the info. I might try to locate those at some point. Loved Haunted Mansion when I was a kid in Disneyland.


----------



## snigglez

Garthgoyle said:


> Very nice gifts, snigglez. That magazine is not cheap...


Yeah I noticed that. My Cousin said he was doing spring cleaning and thought of me being Im really the only one on my side and my husbands side of the family that decorates for Halloween... He thought I would like to have them and I LOVE Them...


----------



## Paint It Black

I've been trying to upload the photo for this thread. Today I found a Beistle Co. pumpkin garland at an antique store. Well, I just tried again, to no avail. But I was able to put the picture in my photo album on this site. I'd be interested if anyone knows anything about how "vintage" it may or may not be. In any case, I bought it because I just liked it a lot, and it didn't cost too much.


----------



## just_Tim

bought this zombie cat,new for 2013. my first 2013 prop. Not the best but I like it


----------



## hallorenescene

oml, just tim, i love your wicked looking starved cat. very cool


----------



## 22606

Interesting cat, just_Tim.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just_Tim, I love that halloween cat. I've had a pic of it saved on my computer since when I first saw it. The boney structure is nice but the eyes were what got to me I think. How large is it and is it static? I assume it is, but would love to know if it isn't.

I will probably pick up a cat this year for our yard and while leaning towards a cat that is sound activated, this is a close second. That's one Freaky cat!


----------



## snigglez

Just Tim, that cat is wicked.... love the eyes and spine bone


----------



## mementomori

I scored these today at a garage sale, what is the butlers name? when did he come out? he is marked gemmy and he moves and says stuff.


----------



## 22606

Those are really cool, mementomori. No clue what the skeleton butler's name is, if it truly has one, although I would call him 'Jeebs' (purposeful misspelling of the usual butler moniker, and a tribute to Tony Shalhoub's character in _MIB_)


----------



## Spinechiller

mementomori said:


> I scored these today at a garage sale, what is the butlers name? when did he come out? he is marked gemmy and he moves and says stuff.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152827
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152828



I think the butler came out in 2009. If I remember correctly he was a Walmart exclusive. His name is a little "generic" Life-Size Animated Butler with Tray 6' Tall. Here is a link http://answers.walmart.com/answers/1336/product/11026503/questions.htm?sort=recentq&dir=asc from Walmart.com. Hope this helps you


----------



## Hilda

I LOVE the dog checking out the cat on the pumpkin!!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Great haul from a yard sale, memento!


----------



## Guest

mementomori said:


> I scored these today at a garage sale, what is the butlers name? when did he come out? he is marked gemmy and he moves and says stuff.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152827
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152828


You got a great haul there!


----------



## BlueFrog

*Ghost of Spookie[/b[, I can hardly believe I didn't think to buy the NiteEyes for my upcoming werewolf sculpt. I just bought the wolf-sized coyote eyes, which I preferred to the more authentic wolf eyes for this particular character. I could kick myself now. 

just_Tim, I really like your starved zombie cat. The eyes really make the piece. It's like what would happen if Puss N Boots went really, really wrong 

mementomori those are some terrific finds. 

As for myself, my real African cape vulture skull arrived today. This specimen came from a bird killed by a train(!!) in South Africa and was legally imported before the U.S. banned further imports. It's not in perfect condition - train!! - but that's what put it (barely) in my price range. The chances it will ever find its way into my haunt are exactly zero, but my hope is that once my mold making skills are better, I'll be able to cast repros for myself and others. It will also be the basis of a vulture build I've long planned and am still assembling components for.

I would say that "come hell or high water" I'm starting on all my projects come H2H, but since the area where I live is currently almost inaccessible due to flooding, I'm going to temper my words and simply say that yes, BlueFrog IS going to prop build like a madwoman starting Tuesday....!*


----------



## hallorenescene

good luck blue frog. hope you get some good builds. sorry to hear of the flooding.
mement, you got some awesome finds there. way to go


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Cool Gemmy Gypsy Spirit Ball!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Loving all the finds  ♥


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> *Ghost of Spookie[/b[, I can hardly believe I didn't think to buy the NiteEyes for my upcoming werewolf sculpt. I just bought the wolf-sized coyote eyes, which I preferred to the more authentic wolf eyes for this particular character. I could kick myself now.
> 
> just_Tim, I really like your starved zombie cat. The eyes really make the piece. It's like what would happen if Puss N Boots went really, really wrong
> 
> mementomori those are some terrific finds.
> 
> As for myself, my real African cape vulture skull arrived today. This specimen came from a bird killed by a train(!!) in South Africa and was legally imported before the U.S. banned further imports. It's not in perfect condition - train!! - but that's what put it (barely) in my price range. The chances it will ever find its way into my haunt are exactly zero, but my hope is that once my mold making skills are better, I'll be able to cast repros for myself and others. It will also be the basis of a vulture build I've long planned and am still assembling components for.
> 
> I would say that "come hell or high water" I'm starting on all my projects come H2H, but since the area where I live is currently almost inaccessible due to flooding, I'm going to temper my words and simply say that yes, BlueFrog IS going to prop build like a madwoman starting Tuesday....!*


*


Items sound interesting BlueFrog. I guess I thought what you bought was the NiteEyes. They are a cool item. 

I definitely remember areas around the DesPlaines and Fox Rivers flooding in the past when I lived out there. My boss used to live in Northfield and it seemed like one of his two sump pump always got overwhelmed and he was dealing with flood water during bad rainy seasons. Sounds like you are in an area that is like an island now? If so, glad you are dry; if not, sorry you aren't. I have issues with allergies/asthma and mold so avoid it. Remember going to a restaurant near the DesPlaines River and I walked in there and could tell they had flooded before and couldn't stay. My friend couldn't detect anything but I started sneezing and got all sinusy and asked if they had flooded before and they confirmed it. Mold is a bad thing even if it's not the toxic variety. Needless to say I bet a lot of halloween and holiday decorations among other things get thrown out each year due to water damage. Hope you guys get a chance to dry out and if you got wet, take it seriously. 

Can't wait to see your werewolf. Is this a project for this year?*


----------



## mariposa0283

my neighbor who just sold his house and is moving out of town just brought me over a box with some lawn stakes (cutesy little ghosts, ill still use em) and a plug in piece for inside the house and a little pumpkin wind sock type thing. yay! not sure i can wait another 6 months for halloween... i wanna hang the windsock up so bad lol


----------



## matrixmom

Have 3 of them for $2 dollars, I am putting them on shepards hooks and lights inside for outdoor area on halloween night.


----------



## Paint It Black

Those lights will be really cool looking on Halloween night, Matrixmom. I love that they are all rusty. Great price too.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

One of the sales managers at work just offered me the tube that the most recent sales contest board was delivered in. IT'S AWESOME. It's thick enough that it'll make nice sturdy columns for a headstone. 8D All the ideas floating in my head right now...!! 

(Hey look, I didn't actually fall off the face of the planet!)


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Just bought this Gemmy animated chainsaw for my mad lab


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Cloak_Dagger said:


> View attachment 153084
> 
> 
> Just bought this Gemmy animated chainsaw for my mad lab


I've been wanting that Cloak Dagger, is it still $50?


----------



## 22606

Nice lights, Matrixmom.

Cool chainsaw, Cloak_Dagger. 

xxScorpion64xx, might want to look around a little, as you will be able to find one for _far_ less than $50. For example: http://www.halloweenmart.com/accessories/weapons/bloody-chainsaw-with-sound.html and http://www.partycity.com/product/bloody+chainsaw+28in.do


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks for the link Garth, Party City link has the same one for $39.99


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

@Scorpion & Garth thanks for the likes. 

Scorpion: those aren't the same chainsaws.... the ones Garth is referring to aren't to scale and don't have the 3D look like the Gemmy one. Yes, the one I bought is $50 with shipping included. I bought mine on e-bay. The Gemmy one is more quality than the other ones (in my humble opinion). Spend the extra $15 bucks or whatever and you get more bang for your buck. For example, the one I bought the chain actually moves and has the realitic sound, plus it's larger. Hope that helps with your choice.


----------



## Paint It Black

My husband went back to an antique store today and bought these paper mache items for me as a surprise. (I had seen them there over the weekend but didn't buy them.)
The witch is a little horn that still makes noise. The pumpkin is an old candy holder. I am thrilled!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Cloak_Dagger said:


> @Scorpion & Garth thanks for the likes.
> 
> Scorpion: those aren't the same chainsaws.... the ones Garth is referring to aren't to scale and don't have the 3D look like the Gemmy one. Yes, the one I bought is $50 with shipping included. I bought mine on e-bay. The Gemmy one is more quality than the other ones (in my humble opinion). Spend the extra $15 bucks or whatever and you get more bang for your buck. For example, the one I bought the chain actually moves and has the realitic sound, plus it's larger. Hope that helps with your choice.


Cloak Dagger-
Yes, that's the one I want, already have the "flat" one

Thanks for the info


----------



## BlueFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Items sound interesting BlueFrog. I guess I thought what you bought was the NiteEyes. They are a cool item.


They are indeed and I wish I'd thought of them. Oh well, as nice as the large coyote eyes that just arrived are, I can't complain about my decision. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sounds like you are in an area that is like an island now? If so, glad you are dry; if not, sorry you aren't.


I am very fortunate to live in a house that hasn't take on water in the 40+ years it's been in my family; the fact we don't have a basement doesn't hurt, even if it is a pain where storage is concerned. We have indeed been a relative island, and there are still major roads closed off here, there, and everywhere. This is some of the worst flooding the area has ever seen. I've been watching CurbMart relentlessly but other than a vintage bookcase, nothing of interest has shown up.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Can't wait to see your werewolf. Is this a project for this year?


That's an excellent question for which I don't have an easy answer. My project list is insane with wonderful things that will require obscene amounts of time to build. A lot is going to depend on how sales of items I've sent to auction and to consignment do without my personal intervention, as well as how the househunting progresses and my always-fragile health holds up. I am very eager to build the werewolf, the rat king, a plague doctor rat, and other major players for future haunts this year, even though they won't technically be needed until future displays. Part of my decision to make this year's display less elaborate was to give myself more build time, but so far it's still not happening. How dare real life interfere with my haunting!


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> The witch is a little horn that still makes noise.


Original owner's saliva included? Those are both nice items, PIB


----------



## Paint It Black

....ugh...Garth! LOL The witch horn is really unique though, so I am keeping it!


----------



## offmymeds

LOVE those PIB!!


----------



## Gumpster09

*I got a cathedral style replica old radio for my haunt, Desoto Asylum.*


----------



## 22606

That is a truly unique radio, Gumpster09. Excellent score.


----------



## Gumpster09

Thanks, I've been wanting one for a long time and I finally got one.


----------



## jdubbya

Paint It Black said:


> My husband went back to an antique store today and bought these paper mache items for me as a surprise. (I had seen them there over the weekend but didn't buy them.)
> The witch is a little horn that still makes noise. The pumpkin is an old candy holder. I am thrilled!


Love those! Very nice find! I have an old pumpkin lantern that belonged to my mom back in the 30's.


----------



## Penumbra

Today, I found Waldo!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Nice radio. What do you plan to do with it? Any way you can hook a mp3 player through it and play creepy music/sounds?



Gumpster09 said:


> *I got a cathedral style replica old radio for my haunt, Desoto Asylum.*
> 
> View attachment 153122


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> Today, I found Waldo!


No pictures?! Never happened...


----------



## Guest

I got this


----------



## 22606

Excellent find, Halloweenprops4ever.


An ashtray that I picked up at the mall for very little:


----------



## jdubbya

Took advantage of Halloween Asylum's 20% off mask sale today and picked up these two for our asylum scene. The back patio will be caged off to create two "cells" with each one holding a "disturbed" individual.





a pic of the cage scene from a couple years ago.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Those are awesome jdubbya the first one reminds of someone from the wrong turn.


----------



## jdubbya

HalloweenTrick said:


> Those are awesome jdubbya the first one reminds of someone from the wrong turn.


Thanks HT. Yeah, these are pretty neat. The first one is called Elephant Man

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/elephant_man_mask.html
The second is Lunatic

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/lunatic_mask.html


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Very Nice JDubbya! The lunatic one really looks fantastic! Can't wait to see them deployed.


----------



## 22606

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Can't wait to see them deployed.


For some strange reason, I don't think that immobile rubber masks would be the best combatants in a war...

Great choices for the asylum scene, jdubbya.


----------



## offmymeds

Cool ashtray Garth.

Your scene is going to look great Jdubbya, creepy masks!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Garthgoyle said:


> For some strange reason, I don't think that immobile rubber masks would be the best combatants in a war...
> 
> Great choices for the asylum scene, jdubbya.


Should I have said “implemented”? I must say, I prefer the word “Deployed” though. 

It’s not a fun word to say like "Abu dhabi” , nevertheless, it is perhaps to my detriment, part of my nomenclature.


----------



## Gumpster09

I'm going to stick it in the lobby/first room of my haunt. There's a RCA plug on the back so I can plug other stuff into it. If that doesn't work for some reason I will get a battery power radio transmitter. I'm going to play "Black Bottom Stomp" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVUyvwtHTnw. 



Cloak_Dagger said:


> Nice radio. What do you plan to do with it? Any way you can hook a mp3 player through it and play creepy music/sounds?


----------



## 22606

offmymeds said:


> Cool ashtray Garth.


Thank you, offmymeds.



oaklawn Crematory said:


> Should I have said “implemented”? I must say, I prefer the word “Deployed” though.
> 
> It’s not a fun word to say like "Abu dhabi” , nevertheless, it is perhaps to my detriment, part of my nomenclature.


Heh. Just having fun teasin'...


----------



## Paint It Black

Garth, that ashtray looks like it could also be a cool stand for a specimen under a glass dome, or for a crystal ball.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Garth, that ashtray looks like it could also be a cool stand for a specimen under a glass dome, or for a crystal ball.


I was originally thinking of using it as a pillar/jar candleholder, depending upon which type fit better, but I like your ideas a great deal, PIB. Thanks.


----------



## osenator

Very cool masks and cage. Jdub!


----------



## Paint It Black

jdubbya, your house is going to be scaaarrry this year, I have to say.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I love the ashtray garth! My future son in law collects dragon odds and ends like this. He would love this!


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix, those are very unusual lights. I bet they will be real pretty all lit up
lil, you'll have to post pictures. you know we want to see them.
cloak, that is a very cool chainsaw. so much potential.
pib, oh my gosh, I love vintage. I've always admired the pumpkins, but that witch is very cool
gumpster, that is a cool radio even if it wasn't for a haunt
garth, very nice. I like pib suggestion


----------



## im the goddess

I bought two motors from MadMax, and they are on their way to me now. Today, I went to Michaels and Joann's and bought several charms and medallions for accenting potion bottles, and creating a spell book. I went to USToy, and found skull key chains with jewel eyes, a twelve pack of spiders, and other assorted goodies.


----------



## 22606

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I love the ashtray garth! My future son in law collects dragon odds and ends like this. He would love this!


Thank you, oaklawn. There is one very similar on eBay, with the only difference being that it doesn't seem to have the red eyes, for not much more than I paid: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Four-Dragon...545?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43af86fe41



hallorenescene said:


> garth, very nice. I like pib suggestion


Thanks, hallo. I am definitely liking the crystal ball idea, too.


----------



## im the goddess

My husband spent last night in New Orleans, and today I received a text with this photo saying he bought me three of each of these. A voodoo doll and alligator foot


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow goddess you are lucky


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ooooh, me liking those Im the goddess! Your hubby has nice taste to match your interests. Mine surprised me with Dino poop one year....I didn't care how old it was, it got returned. The thought was nice though. I would have held on to a fossil imprint but not what I got. He was amused by it nevertheless. Those alligator feet are right up my alligator alley though. LOL.

If the other 2 voodoo dolls are different from what's in the photo, love to see the others.


----------



## im the goddess

I will see them tomorrow after I get home. I will post them if they are different. I was surprised when I received the text with the photo. 


Ghost of Spookie said:


> Ooooh, me liking those Im the goddess! Your hubby has nice taste to match your interests. Mine surprised me with Dino poop one year....I didn't care how old it was, it got returned. The thought was nice though. I would have held on to a fossil imprint but not what I got. He was amused by it nevertheless. Those alligator feet are right up my alligator alley though. LOL.
> 
> If the other 2 voodoo dolls are different from what's in the photo, love to see the others.


----------



## 22606

Poor alligators... Neat voodoo doll(s), though.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool score i'm the goddess. kudos to your hubby. they would even make nice Christmas tree ornaments.


----------



## im the goddess

I hear they taste like chicken. LOL, in all sincerity, they creep me out a bit. Funny, little fluffy bunny feet never did.


Garthgoyle said:


> Poor alligators... Neat voodoo doll(s), though.


Here's the three dolls,and the feet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice! And yes, I can see those as ornaments as well. They are beautifully done. The feet would be kind of creepy to me as well but so fitting for a swamp witch's potion area or hanging from a stick in a witch doctor's voodoo ceremony. Thanks for the photos. The closeup one is too blurry to read though. Can you tell us what you wanted to show us with it? Thanks again.

I have the Spirit voodoo lady prop and did up a pole with a skull on top of it and then had some hanging feathers coming down form the sides of the pole. Used two Dream Catchers from DOLLAR TREE to take the leather, feathers and beads from to make it. Looked pretty good. I could see adding the gator feet to it as well as bones.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh, i love those Im the Goddess!! I have 1 voodoo doll very similar to those, but I LOVE the alligator feet!


----------



## hallorenescene

I would take any one of those goddess. I think they are very adorable


----------



## im the goddess

Thanks guys. Yes, he did well. GOS, the card is instructions on how to use your voodoo doll. I tried to remove the photo, and the post only says there are two attachments. So, I don't know why it shows up.


----------



## just_Tim

hey whats up, sorry for the late reply havent logged on until now. Yeah it is static does not do anything. I would say its about 15 inches, Not big but for the cheap price pretty cool lil prop


----------



## doto

I bought this from a seller on Kijiji for $80.00. It is brand new. It sells for $588 + shipping at hauntedprops.com.

Here's a link to a video of it in action if you'd like to see it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juTuhS9aPhk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hallorenescene

doto. that's a big flame. pretty cool


----------



## 22606

That is one interesting item, doto, and you lucked out finding it so cheap.


----------



## doto

Love the Alligator Feet


----------



## im the goddess

I think I may have found a use for one of the feet. I have a tequila bottle, that I think would make a great voodo type potion bottle with a foot hanging on it.


doto said:


> Love the Alligator Feet


----------



## jdubbya

Bought 3 mask stands from member Diabolik at Spider Hill Propworks. Simple design but really nice to display those larger masks on. I love stuff like this!










Here are my three new masks for this year on the stands.


----------



## 22606

Neat masks, jdubbya, and the stands work well to support them.


----------



## Paint It Black

jdubbya, the mask stands look great, and so perfect for your awesome masks.


----------



## hallorenescene

imagoddess, those feet will look good on bottles.
jdub, cool new masks. and nice find on displaying them


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Last night we bought the 1st season of "Are you afraid of the dark?" We wanted to show it to our kids. We watched one episode so far, "The tale of the Midnight Ride". Lots of memories from when we were younger.


----------



## im the goddess

Jdubbya: there appears to be something wrong with the dude in the middle!


----------



## jdubbya

im the goddess said:


> Jdubbya: there appears to be something wrong with the dude in the middle!


Nothing a couple tubes of Clearasil won't take care of!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up a bunch of great buys from http://www.buycostumes.com/c/clearance/accessories-makeup/_/N-1z1414tZ3f?pg=11

they are having 5 dollar clearance

here is a few of the items i ordered 





wig


----------



## Druidess

Wifeofrankie said:


> Last night we bought the 1st season of "Are you afraid of the dark?" We wanted to show it to our kids. We watched one episode so far, "The tale of the Midnight Ride". Lots of memories from when we were younger.


My kids and I have been watching them too. They love it. It's so good to see them get excited like I used to to watch it. Now, if only it included SNICK commercials...


----------



## 22606

Wifeofrankie said:


> Last night we bought the 1st season of "Are you afraid of the dark?" We wanted to show it to our kids. We watched one episode so far, "The tale of the Midnight Ride". Lots of memories from when we were younger.





Druidess said:


> My kids and I have been watching them too. They love it. It's so good to see them get excited like I used to to watch it. Now, if only it included SNICK commercials...


I loved that show, too If you need the rest, there is a pretty good sale on the full DVD set right now: http://nickclassics.com/store/product.php?productid=20192


Lots of awesome buys, Saki.Girl.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those shoes are killer. I love them. nice buys.


----------



## bobzilla

I found these veterinary syringes at the flea market the other day. Only paid $10 bucks for them all. 
Not sure what I'll do with them yet? They are kinda scary looking.
The needles are like 10 inches long 
They look like they're made of stainless steel. Pretty heavy duty.


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree bobzilla, those are scary looking. good for a mad lab. good price too.


----------



## bobzilla

I also found these Ikea flickering wall torches. Pretty cool. $10 bucks for both.
Here's a thread where someone else posted finding some of these. 
Looks like they don't make them anymore. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/73703-wall-torch.html


----------



## 22606

Neat finds, bobzilla. The first thing that come to mind regarding the tools is a demented dentist scene; lots of folks have a fear of them, so why not also throw a few other tools (drill is a definite) and some bloody teeth into the mix and exploit that phobia?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

jdubbya said:


> Bought 3 mask stands from member Diabolik at Spider Hill Propworks. Simple design but really nice to display those larger masks on. I love stuff like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my three new masks for this year on the stands.






im the goddess said:


> Jdubbya: there appears to be something wrong with the dude in the middle!


Jdubbya, yeah he caught my eye as well. Isn't he suppose to be someone afflicted with Elephant Man disease? I have the mask of Enigma (tattood puzzle piece man) for my carnival side show and giving some thought to yours. Is that a Bump in The Night tag on him? Kind of hard to read from the pic.


----------



## jdubbya

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Jdubbya, yeah he caught my eye as well. Isn't he suppose to be someone afflicted with Elephant Man disease? I have the mask of Enigma (tattood puzzle piece man) for my carnival side show and giving some thought to yours. Is that a Bump in The Night tag on him? Kind of hard to read from the pic.


Yup, he is actually called Elephant Man and he is from Bump n the Night. Really neat mask with amazing detail and character!


----------



## killerhaunts

bobzilla said:


> View attachment 153865


Aaaahhhhh! looking at these makes my face hurt!!

OK so my Hubby is so sweet and loves Halloween almost as much as me. Looky what he got me for Mother's Day:








I know you're jealous!!

BTW he had our oldest daughter show me and it was in our garage behind a folding card table. It sacred the sh!t out of me (we have rattlers here and it's been hot) and I almost jumped in front of my daughter to shield her. I really hope the Toters have the same reaction. Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## 22606

Nice present from the hubby, killerhaunts.That rattlesnake is quite realistic, so I can see why you'd be jumpy


----------



## hallorenescene

bobzilla, I love those torches. now they seem to make them with a fan, a light, and a piece of cloth. those are really cool.
killer haunts, that snake looks so real, it would have scared the crap out of me too. nice hubby.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Druidess said:


> My kids and I have been watching them too. They love it. It's so good to see them get excited like I used to to watch it. Now, if only it included SNICK commercials...


I love the SNICK commercials. It would be great to have the whole SNICK experience for them. Maybe even the night set aside each week to look forward to.

We are thinking of having an evening campout birthday party for one of my kids and we will have a camp fire, roast hot dogs, and make s'mores. And now my husband is thinking of bringing the tv out back and show the kids some are you afraid of the dark? It could be fun.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Garthgoyle said:


> I loved that show, too If you need the rest, there is a pretty good sale on the full DVD set right now: http://nickclassics.com/store/product.php?productid=20192
> 
> 
> Lots of awesome buys, Saki.Girl.


Thank you so much Garthgoyle for the link. Its awesome. Great price, totally worth it.


----------



## BlueFrog

*bobzilla*, I am green over those veterinary supplies. Why do I never find lots like that for my haunt?

*Killerhaunts*, love your snake. He should definitely give the ToTs a fright, especially being in an area where the real thing is a real concern! 

_________________________

Despite having three community-wide garage sales going on this weekend, I haven't been finding much in realspace. However, I am hopeful that my peacock saga is nearing its end. To make a long story short, I've been obsessed for a while about having a realistic peacock for my haunt. If you're thinking peacocks are not a natural fit for Halloween, you're right, but trust me, in this case he's an essential component of the centerpiece for my most ambitious display. (I'd say more but it would ruin the surprise when the time comes). 

First I bought a 1970's faux peacock that I love, but on further reflection isn't going to be realistic enough for my haunt. 

I got the bright idea that I'd construct a replica out of real feathers and a taxidermy form. I purchased what was supposed to be a massive lot of feathers from a taxidermist whose prize breeding rare color variant male was killed by a dog, I'll spare you the gory details of what arrived, except to say that I got massively hosed on that particular deal. I would have complained to PayPal and tried for a refund, but the contents of the box - even the box itself - reeked so badly even after being frozen that I couldn't send most of it to a landfill fast enough.

Then I found a vintage taxidermy peacock mount on eBay in need of some rehab work. The bird was a standard color and thus not an ideal match for my feathers, but it had two major pluses in its favor: it was vintage, and it was in my price range. I put in what I thought was a high bid for it, but ONE other person apparently wanted it even more than I did. 

With my frustration nearly at a boiling point - keep in mind this has all transpired over the course of more than a year - I had an inspired idea: peacocks are related to, if not actually, pheasants. A few eBay searches later and I located a BIN on a vintage color variant pheasant mount located just a 20 minute drive from my house. This bird's color palette is nearly spot on to the feathers I have from the disaster transaction, and he's mounted in a pose that's about as peacock like as I'm going to get. If anyone spots that he's an imposter after I'm through tweaking him, I'm going to explain that it's Halloween, so he's a pheasant dressing as a peacock for the holiday!

Please send good thoughts that this actually works. I have wasted so much time and money on this @#$)@#$ bird that I could have done an entire haunt instead! I am feeling Halloween anxiety about my growing to-do list and I NEED a massive infusion of creepy crawly critters to balance out the time spent looking at "pretty" birds.


----------



## mementomori

I scored 3 blow molds for $30 today, really stoked!


----------



## hallorenescene

wife of Frankie, I love snick shows too. I only have one. if I had the money, I would get that whole set. they are hard to come by. I also have the goosebumps series. sounds like the party you are throwing will be a winner. 
bluefrog, I think peacocks fit into Halloween well. I have a few feathers I display in my haunt sometimes. peacocks are supposed to be a bad omen. I read a Victoria holt book...pride of the peacock, and it talks about the bad omen. I think your bird looks fine, and I can't wait to see your display as usual. as for the sad package, maybe you should ship him back a thank you of a box full of your vomit. that is sick he sent that box that way. gag-me

mement, all three of those molds are worth $30.00 or more apiece. what a score. I have the vampire, but those other two i'm drooling over. they are hard to find. so far this year I have found 2 alike snowmen. you are so very lucky


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the haunted house blow mold


----------



## im the goddess

Blue Frog: I'm sure the zoos in Chicago have lots of peacocks if they are anything like Denver's zoo. You could just borrow a live one to walk around your haunt.

Seriously though, good luck with your bird, and I couldn't imagine opening a box and finding what amounts to road kill. Gross.


----------



## 22606

Wifeofrankie said:


> Thank you so much Garthgoyle for the link. Its awesome. Great price, totally worth it.


Glad to be of service, Wifeofrankie



BlueFrog said:


> I got the bright idea that I'd construct a replica out of real feathers and a taxidermy form. I purchased what was supposed to be a massive lot of feathers from a taxidermist whose prize breeding rare color variant male was killed by a dog, I'll spare you the gory details of what arrived, except to say that I got massively hosed on that particular deal. I would have complained to PayPal and tried for a refund, but the contents of the box - even the box itself - reeked so badly even after being frozen that I couldn't send most of it to a landfill fast enough.
> 
> Please send good thoughts that this actually works. I have wasted so much time and money on this @#$)@#$ bird that I could have done an entire haunt instead! I am feeling Halloween anxiety about my growing to-do list and I NEED a massive infusion of creepy crawly critters to balance out the time spent looking at "pretty" birds.


I know what it's like to be hosed, but I have not had quite _that_ bad of an item delivered, mercifully Sorry that they shipped the aftermath of what happened to you. I see that you didn't try for a refund (you should have taken pictures and went for it, I'd say; _VapoRub_ applied near the nostrils works wonders for blocking out, or at least toning down, pungent odors), but did you at least report the sicko? If not, you seriously should.

I hope that the pheasant turns out to be passable as a peacock Good luck, BlueFrog.


Nice set of blowmolds, mementomori.


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> bluefrog, I think peacocks fit into Halloween well. I have a few feathers I display in my haunt sometimes. peacocks are supposed to be a bad omen. I read a Victoria holt book...pride of the peacock, and it talks about the bad omen. I think your bird looks fine, and I can't wait to see your display as usual.


Believe it or not, I didn't even know about the ill omen/evil eye associations with peacocks - but now I'm even happier he'll be joining the display. Picked him up today - yay for the seller being located so near my house - and he is super cool. Hopefully the ToTs will be so mesmerized by the color, tail feathers, and head feathers that they won't notice he's head's too big, his legs too short, and his neck too stubby. 



hallorenescene said:


> mement, all three of those molds are worth $30.00 or more apiece. what a score.


What she said! 



im the goddess said:


> Seriously though, good luck with your bird, and I couldn't imagine opening a box and finding what amounts to road kill. Gross.


Road kill is what it amounted to - five day old road kill thanks to him shipping it _parcel post_ with no ice. There was even manure scraped from the bottom of the pen the bird had been in, and piece sof porous wood that had soaked up the fluids during transit. Now I know what Hell smells like: putrid peacock and rotting blood. I've been in a hoarding house in July with no air conditioning after an unhousebroken dog and a 2-day old corpse had been recently removed, and it smelled better than that package did. 

What was especially astounding was that the taxidermists on the forum where I'd purchased this particular horror were remarkably blase about my experience. One even stated that he deliberately let bird meat rot to make it easier to pluck the feathers. Another said the seller must have just switched packages (the tail feathers were shipped priority mail in a separate box) so not a big reflection on him. Those people must have much stronger stomachs and weaker noses than I do....




hallorenescene said:


> as for the sad package, maybe you should ship him back a thank you of a box full of your vomit. that is sick he sent that box that way. gag-me


Hallo, I haven't stopped laughing since I read that suggestion. Such a shipment would absolutely serve him right!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Saki i saw these at Hobby lobby and thought of you I think they could be made for cheaper than they were selling them for..


----------



## doto

I got a Giant flame off Kijiji a couple weeks ago to add to my underworld. I got a demon staff off Kijiji to add to one of the demons (or a new demon hmmm). It is about 4.5 feet tall. It is currently being housed at osenators because my wife is still upset at how much storage disappeared when I brought home the flame. osenator.....thanks for keeping it until its safe to bring home.


----------



## 22606

doto said:


> It is currently being housed at osenators because my wife is still upset at how much storage disappeared when I brought home the flame. osenator.....thanks for keeping it until its safe to bring home.


Nice to have a dependable friend, eh? The staff is cool, doto.


----------



## Paint It Black

Not to stir up trouble, Doto, but the staff doesn't look like it will take much room.  Actually, I am at the point where I am supposed to be "upgrading" instead of just "adding" to my stash.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'll bet osenator understood fully the extent of, no more stuff by the wife. lol. doto, your new stuff looks awesome


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Bought myself some plastic test tubes, and a test tube rack:










Some of the holes on the rack were too small, but a few minutes with a dremel fixed that problem:


----------



## hallorenescene

the monster squad, those tubes look pretty all lit up


----------



## Paint It Black

monsterquad, your test tube setup looks terrific.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I got a large cast iron cauldron and a real scythe for mothers day. I don't have a pic of the cauldron just yet but i paid 15 bux for the scythe.


----------



## 22606

Great buys, TheMonsterSquad and tortured_serenity.


----------



## Bethany

Only on HF can we all be excited about some of the stuff we find and not be thought of as sick or creepy.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I went to Walmart on a quest for some spray paint and found some glass jar candles on clearance for .75 cents each. These are the tall thin glass candle jars normally used for religious purposes (many of the candles had saints on them). However, they did have just plain "white". I plan on using these to make the "PVC" drippy candles, but just using a real "candle" jar instead. I bought some foam to top them off and will then put hot glue on them this weekend and spray paint them. For 75 cents I think it is worth a try! I have some sweet color changing tea lights I will use with them and hopefully the spray paint sticks!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wednesdayaddams said:


> I went to Walmart on a quest for some spray paint and found some glass jar candles on clearance for .75 cents each. These are the tall thin glass candle jars normally used for religious purposes (many of the candles had saints on them). However, they did have just plain "white". I plan on using these to make the "PVC" drippy candles, but just using a real "candle" jar instead. I bought some foam to top them off and will then put hot glue on them this weekend and spray paint them. For 75 cents I think it is worth a try! I have some sweet color changing tea lights I will use with them and hopefully the spray paint sticks!


they work great i did some a few weeks back you can get the plan ones at dollar tree but i add potion labels to mine and use tea lights too


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks Saki girl! I love yours! i hope mine look as nice as yours do


----------



## Saki.Girl

wednesdayaddams said:


> thanks Saki girl! I love yours! i hope mine look as nice as yours do


cant wait to see what you create


----------



## hallorenescene

tortured, nice scythe.


----------



## ptbounce

Got this today. I probably overpaid for it. But it should fit in nicely with my cemetery


----------



## The-Dullahan

^I actually gave one of those away today! A friend-of-a-friend whom I knew (though not well) needed a large cow skull and some other things and we discussed it over the weekend at Spooky Empire's May-Hem/Halloween Extreme/Transworld event. Promised I'd get him one soon. Happen to have a stockpile at the moment, so it was quicker than he thought.


----------



## hallorenescene

ptbounce, I don't know what you paid, but they look really cool


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

killerhaunts said:


> Aaaahhhhh! looking at these makes my face hurt!!
> 
> OK so my Hubby is so sweet and loves Halloween almost as much as me. Looky what he got me for Mother's Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're jealous!!
> 
> BTW he had our oldest daughter show me and it was in our garage behind a folding card table. It sacred the sh!t out of me (we have rattlers here and it's been hot) and I almost jumped in front of my daughter to shield her. I really hope the Toters have the same reaction. Mwahahahahaha!


Love the snake!


----------



## vsgal

The-Dullahan said:


> ^I actually gave one of those away today! A friend-of-a-friend whom I knew (though not well) needed a large cow skull and some other things and we discussed it over the weekend at Spooky Empire's May-Hem/Halloween Extreme/Transworld event. Promised I'd get him one soon. Happen to have a stockpile at the moment, so it was quicker than he thought.


Not to COT, but how was Spooky Empire May-hem this year? I usually go, but had other commitments this year.


----------



## nicole555

that is so awesome i really want one


----------



## Paint It Black

The steer skulls are awesome.

The snake would be hard to live with.


----------



## Bethany

I'm not a snake fan by any means, but I wouldn't turn one down to add to my Halloween decorations!!
Cool looking snake!


----------



## The-Dullahan

vsgal said:


> Not to COT, but how was Spooky Empire May-hem this year? I usually go, but had other commitments this year.


You know, I have never gone before. I normally go to Screamfest (Now called Ultimate Horror Weekend) because...well, we're part of it (we run the whole Hearse and Creepy Car Show)

Anyhow, it was cool. Much smaller crowd than October, of course, but still plenty of fun. The Halloween Extreme deal made it even better, because a lot of haunters made it out to sit into some of the panels or see the showroom. Did not do VIP (I do VIP for October, because for us, it's still cheaper than regular passes) or the Zombie Prom, but heard good things about both. Got to reconnect with lots of friends whom I may otherwise only get to see about once every year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I've had this on my radar for a while and decided to get it with this week's pay. 











It's a Design Toscano resin plaque, 10-1/2" W x 2" D x 5-1/2" H. They are selling it thru their eBay account and still have more available if anyone has similar tastes.... they also have the bat key holders and larger bat hat/coat holder as well. Maybe you picture an old key to the dungeon coffin room hanging on one or a black and red cape on the other....muhahahah. This would have been perfect with our vampire castle haunt two years ago but I'm sure that theme will resurface again and this time I'll be ready with a proper "Welcome"!

DT has always has such cool designed stuff but this one I particularly loved the detailing on--bat and signage.


----------



## 22606

I never knew that Design Toscano had an eBay store... Great choice; I have liked that piece since I first saw it, too. Once you receive it, you will have to post photos of the actual item when you have a chance, GoS


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> I never knew that Design Toscano had an eBay store... Great choice; I have liked that piece since I first saw it, too. Once you receive it, you will have to post photos of the actual item when you have a chance, GoS



OK, my email says it should arrive sometime between Thurs this week and mid-next week. I've ordered from DT before although not thru their ebay store but assume it's all coming out of the same warehouse and I've found them to be pretty good in shipping items out quickly.

Makes me wish we had a red door like the photo.

UPDATE: duh, should have checked DT's website first. It's still listed there as well AND today, Memorial Day, they are giving an extra 20% OFF on orders. Could have paid 10.36 instead with same shipping cost. Not a huge savings but still....Lesson Learned: always check the main website first for sales...


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, I love that bat sign. he is one mean looking greeter


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks guys, thought you would like the plaque!

This will be kind of off topic from the plaque but as for the bat's face I don't know if anyone has ever seen any of The Three Stooges 3-D episodes. There was one in particular where The Stooges go to help rescue a missing lady from a haunted house run by a scientist trying to transfer her brain into a gorilla's, entitled "_Spooks_". There are numerous 3-D scenes with a flying bat as well as weapons and other things in that episode. Anyway the bat's face on the plaque reminds me of the flying bat's face in the episode, who just so happens to look like Shemp. Funny what things get triggered when you see something. This is a great halloween episode BTW, and there's another one as well that comes to mind if you are looking for old time films to show during a halloween get together. They sell the 3-D version of the episode on Amazon and I believe it comes with a cardboard pair of 3-D glasses. There are places online you can pick up additional pairs. Works on a regular TV (don't need the 3-D version TVs of today). You can find the episode on YouTube if you want to preview it but I'd recommend the DVD for the best viewing quality. 

Oh the second episode I like for halloween viewing is entitled "Who Done It?". Don't believe it's in 3-D. 

Here's a link to some of the monster-related Stooges episodes you might enjoy checking out. Check out all three pages for some other viewing ideas. BTW in case you've never saw the Stooges, there is alot of slapping and hitting etc. in the show, part of the humor of the times. We all took it in stride as kids and knew not to imitate it; but I thought if you have impressionable kids, you might want to take that into account and check out some episodes on YouTube before ordering any DVDs.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Just received my biggest purchase for this season:










Nice thing is I saved around $140 by combining a few different promotions at Halloween Asylum. Still expensive but not as bad as the sticker shock you initially get on looking at Frighttronics. She is awesome! and the mechanics are so clearly superior to anything I've seen in a Tekky/Gemmy prop its going to be hard to go back


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Anyway the bat's face on the plaque reminds me of the flying bat's face in the episode, who just so happens to look like Shemp. Funny what things get triggered when you see something.


That is one heck of a revelation, GoS

Neat prop there, TheMonsterSquad.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, I love the stooges. when we were kids we were mesmerized by them. my mom thought they were just stupid. thanks to my big sister, we got banned from them. i'm gonna keep my eyes open for them.
themonster squad, that prop looks awesome. very creepy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey Hallo, if you get AMC (american movie classics) or IFC (independent film channel), look for the shorts airing on there now. I watched them a few years back when they were on Spike TV but they apparently have run their course there. On Sat. 6/8, IFC is showing "Creeps" one of the episodes with a haunted house. 

The Stooges were a staple in our house growing up. All the kids in the neighborhood watched them. I remember my parents taking us and some cousins to a big theater in Pennsylvania to see one of their movies probably during one of those Saturday matinees that were big with kids, and before the show started, I think it was Moe? who came out on stage to introduce it. Remember it was a big deal. 

And MonsterSquad, I remember seeing a video of her. She's quite cool. Congrats.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah monstersquad, I could see kids not coming to your door because of her. she's really creepy. a very cool prop.
thanks gos. i'll have to check it out. I remember the Saturday matinees. I also remember if you bought a ticket to a movie, and if the theater wasn't full the second seating, you could stay and watch the movie again. 
thanks gos, i'll see if I can find those episodes. not sure what channels I get. man, that is awesome moe came out on stage. that is one I would remember forever.


----------



## stick

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've had this on my radar for a while and decided to get it with this week's pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Design Toscano resin plaque, 10-1/2" W x 2" D x 5-1/2" H. They are selling it thru their eBay account and still have more available if anyone has similar tastes.... they also have the bat key holders and larger bat hat/coat holder as well. Maybe you picture an old key to the dungeon coffin room hanging on one or a black and red cape on the other....muhahahah. This would have been perfect with our vampire castle haunt two years ago but I'm sure that theme will resurface again and this time I'll be ready with a proper "Welcome"!
> 
> DT has always has such cool designed stuff but this one I particularly loved the detailing on--bat and signage.


If you go to Design Toscano web site free shipping today only use code SHIP0530 http://www.designtoscano.com/home.do?code=DEESG117


----------



## Bethany

there is so much stuff on that website I would love to have. 
MonsterSquad Super addition!! I cannot wait to be able to decorate for my first FL Halloween!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Stick. Unfortunately for me I not only missed out on using a Memorial Day sale code but missed out on today's shipping code. Sure it will help someone else though. The Memorial Day code would have save me a few bucks, today's shipping code would have been the best savings value.

On a good note however my bat sign is due to arrive by Monday night and I'll post a photo of it then.


----------



## stick

I miss out on the free shipping by two days myself but I figure maybe I can help somebody here keep a few pennies in there pockets. I order the bat sign also and should be getting it Monday also, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> .....man, that is awesome moe came out on stage. that is one I would remember forever.


Yes, picture a huge theater with hundreds of kids doing that head bopping thing Moe did among other moves, complete with sounds! Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk, nyuk! My cousins had gotten us tickets and seats not that far from the front of the stage so we had a pretty good view. They told us we had to get there early and we were told there was going to be a surprise but didn't know what it was about. When he came out on stage the place errupted. I'm sure we drove my parents crazy for weeks listening all about it over and over. Can't you just hear their theme song now?


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Hobby Lobby had 50% off glass this past weekend...







Most of these were $1.50 or $2.00 each.... Potion bottles coming up!
The box just looked witchy to me....


----------



## 22606

Nice bottles, Palmdale Haunter. I love that store (even if some of the employees give me the stink eye, lol).


----------



## hallorenescene

palmdale, I love the colors on those bottles. making potion bottles is a blast


----------



## ptbounce

Found this. Just making final arrangements


----------



## 22606

Excellent find, ptbounce. I seriously doubt that final arrangements will put him at peace, though


----------



## hallorenescene

ptbounce, that is an awesome find. 
garth, that is a good one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cool Ptbounce! Hope it works out for you. What's he made of?


So I bought two stung bee keeper costumes for my mad bio lab a few weeks ago. Been thinking I want to make a hive maybe or at least some honeycombs for the haunt. Today I walk into TJMaxx and was shocked to see silicon molds done in a honeycomb design. Made by a company called Offset (they do BBQ tools as well) and the silicon trays come in two sizes (4.99/5.99). Thinking perfect for little ice cream bites or maybe yellow hard candy, etc. Do you ever get the feeling the world is leading you in a particular direction?

Anyway if someone is doing a party and this fits in for making some party food, the honeycomb silicon trays are out there!


----------



## ptbounce

Not sure what he's made of yet. Haven't met him. It's actually a fountain. The pics I saw are awesome and I'm having a friend pay for it and pick him up for me.


----------



## Bethany

A fountain! That makes it even better!! Red liquid oozing out or flourescent liquid.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found this guy today at a flea market, paid $10.0


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

No way! Wow what luck! Nice, nice find and he looks in great shape. Any thoughts on how you might use him in your haunt?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ptbpounce, really shocked to hear he's a fountain. Agree with Bethany, an even better surprise.


----------



## 22606

Awesome find, xxScorpion64xx. That dummy could be made to look very creepy.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Don't have any ideas yet GoS, but I'm open to suggestions on how make him look creepier Garth..


----------



## Bethany

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Don't have any ideas yet GoS, but I'm open to suggestions on how make him look creepier Garth..


I think he looks creepy enough as is. Those dummies are just plain creepy!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Scorpion, you could have him sitting with his head turned like that (I find that a spookie pose) and rig a Mp3 player to a motion detector so when the kids approach him he says something like:

"I see you. I can talk without moving my mouth. Here watch me, BOO! How did I do? I can also follow you if I want..... (Evil laugh)"



update: I think I would rewrite the last line to say "I can also follow you if I want....and you'll _never_ see me coming....(Evil laugh)" yeah, like the idea of dread and surprise combined, haha.

oh and one more idea. If you have him in a dark area, when the motion sensor triggers the sound it could also light him up. If you could get it to time out after he's done talking (sure someone here could tell you how to do that), the lights could go dark.....ewwwww spookie no?....then you have to find make up and dress up just like Jerry and surprise them at another point in your haunt! If you had another mp3 player, you could trigger it to then say, " See I told you I could follow you!....Have a Happy Halloweeeeeen (Evil laugh)"


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks for the idea GoS, now you got me going!


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I'm open to suggestions on how make him look creepier Garth..


Have you seen the cover to the unrated version of _Dead Silence_? I think that a worn/cracked look along the lines of that could work wonders as far as upping the creep factor; all that you would really have to do is sponge parts in various ways, I'd expect. Adding a black suit would give the dummy more of a mortician's look, and you could also line the eyes in black if you so chose.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's one scary DVD cover Garthgoyle.

Scorpion, I made an addition to my previous suggestion above. Kept it as one post.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

@Scorpion: Cool find, I suggest making an evil looking ventriloquist to compliment your dummy! 

Do you already have a carnival theme? Evil clowns and fortune telling machines n stuff....


----------



## hallorenescene

I agree, a fountain sounds really cool. you going to post pictures of it working?
scorpion, I agree, he is awesome the way he is. dolls and dummies unnerve a lot of people. I have a few ventriloquist dolls. gos, someday I will unpack them and post you a picture. and scorpion, I bought one for my daughter a few years back, and you got a kicker of a deal.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I had actually walked away then told myself "no way can you build a ventriloquist dummy for $10 dollars, what's ,wrong with you dummy, go back and get him!"

He looks like he is old, I'm hesitant to modify him


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks for the suggestions peeps!


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, does he have a tag on him with a date? when I bought my daughter hers brand new, there had been many years before where he had been sold. i have written on the back of the picture ventriloquist dummy $22.00 1984. this would have been dec because it was a Christmas gift.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

*Don't modify the doll keep it prestine in my opinion!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

No identifying marks or tags Hallo..think I'll work with it as is Cloak, thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If your Jerry (that is who he is suppose to be right? Jerry Mahoney? I know there were a few different images used for the dummies) is in good condition I wouldn't alter him. If he was marked up with crayrons, had ink spills on him, a nearly ripped off arm, etc then yeah I would do something with him but even then would still consider trying to restore him. I don't think that many of these were made and he looks like he was well kept and loved and guess I feel that puts him in a class above other "dolls". He's really cool and I fell in love with him the moment you posted his picture. He is still capable of scares the way he is. Glad you will hold on to him like that Scorpion.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Ptpounce you are so lucky to have such an awesome fountain prop!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

*Scorpion a few years ago I bought several old dummies and modified them. It's really easy. Here is an ebay link of several dummies that have been modified. I studied them and used them as a guide.*

http://stores.ebay.com.au/hauntedportraits

*Here are a couple links on how to change the faces of vinyl dolls.*

http://www.dolls-n-daggers.com/Dolls/OOAKtipspainting.php

http://suite101.com/article/how-to-paint-a-dolls-face-a207343

*This link is how to add new or difffeaturesD fetures.*

http://j.b5z.net/i/u/2047940/f/2010_Sculpting_Sample.pdf


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

I just got a pair of these casket corners, that look like a gothic cathedral. (I think they go on a casket) not 100% sure.


----------



## 22606

The corner pieces are amazing, SeinfeldKramer. All that's required to see them properly is reenacting the 'Myers head tilt', so no biggie about the pictures' orientation


----------



## RCIAG

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Found this guy today at a flea market, paid $10.0
> View attachment 154789


ACK! KILLITBEFOREITKILLSYOU&TAKESYOURSOUL!!!

I saw Magic. I know how this ends & it's never good.

**runsawayscreamingfromthread**


----------



## stormygirl84

Well, this week was the first really hot, humid week here in southeastern Virginia, and, true to form, I immediately started longing for fall and Halloween.

So I went on Amazon looking for some deals. I found The Halloween Tree on DVD for $17 (a little more than I normally pay for not-brand-spanking-new movies, but not bad), so I ordered that, and The History Channel's "Haunted History of Halloween" special on DVD for $14. I've watched it about a gazillion times between iTunes and YouTube, but I want it in my collection.

I definitely wanted The Halloween Tree, because YouTube has removed the full length movie from its site now. I used to watch it there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

SeinfeldKramer I have never heard of casket corners before. How cool and those look fantastic. Kind of regal. Love them! Is this something that sits a top the casket or gets affixed to the bottom edges? I see screw or what I believe moght be nail holes. Were caskets buried with them on or just used for the service? Since I've never hear of them before I assume this was something that is not used any longer in funeral services.

See this is one of the reasons I love coming here year round. You get such a varied education and get to hang out with Halloween lovers. Best group of people around!


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

Ghost of Spookie said:


> SeinfeldKramer I have never heard of casket corners before. How cool and those look fantastic. Kind of regal. Love them! Is this something that sits a top the casket or gets affixed to the bottom edges? I see screw or what I believe moght be nail holes. Were caskets buried with them on or just used for the service? Since I've never hear of them before I assume this was something that is not used any longer in funeral services.
> 
> See this is one of the reasons I love coming here year round. You get such a varied education and get to hang out with Halloween lovers. Best group of people around!


I believe they went on all four corners of the casket. They do infact still mount these kind or oranaments on caskets. (Like golfers, cherubs, etc.) But I have never seen a pair like mine before. I think they look to be from the 30's-40's (I could be wrong). They also bury the casket with them attached.


----------



## hallorenescene

seinfeldkramer, what a fantastic find. if I saw those I would have thought they were cool looking, but never have known what they were. I take it you have more? I see there is only 3 pictures, does that mean THE FOURTH ONE IS MISSING?


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

hallorenescene said:


> seinfeldkramer, what a fantastic find. if I saw those I would have thought they were cool looking, but never have known what they were. I take it you have more? I see there is only 3 pictures, does that mean THE FOURTH ONE IS MISSING?


No I only have two. I'm not sure why theres three pictures. I only posted 2 to show the front and back. I put one in my display case (I may sell the other, not sure though, I really like them).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Poolmaster Crocodiles at Tuesday Morning*

Was thinking of heading to TUESDAY MORNING so went on their website to check their hours. Saw that the Poolmaster Crocodiles, 54575-TM12_1, are back in stock for their summer pool sales promo. I bought one a few years ago and they are _very_ realistic. Should be some photos in one of my albums (I'll come back and post the pics here later today, the photos on on Page 8 of my 2011 album if you want to look for yourself). The croc floats, so if you have a pool even better effect with them floating.

These guys retail for $80 and they are $39.99 right now at Tuesday Morning. If they don't sell out, in a few months you might be able to pick one up on clearance for less. I think depending on the store they get anywhere from 1-2 or I saw 6 in my store a few years back. I waited one year, going back every week to check on it and ended up missing out. I think when members here searched for best pricing on these that Tuesday Morning had the best pricing back then. 

Here's a link to the crocs on the TM website: Poolmaster Floating Crocdile This is seasonal but listed under Home/Outdoor Living/Pool Toys and it should be up on their website for a short time. If you don't have a store nearby and live in the continental US, you can order and have it shipped to you.


----------



## Bethany

GoS he looks cool! Don't know where I'd put him until we got a house.  Don't think hubby would "overlook" it in the storage unit.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

I got the pictures to rotate on my post, but the other 3 will not delete


----------



## Bethany

It's all good SK! Been there done that too.


----------



## CDW

SeinfeldKramer said:


> I got the pictures to rotate on my post, but the other 3 will not delete


That's a common problem, because the website doesn't make it easy. You have to scroll down below the text entry area, and find a button that says "Manage Attachments". Press that, and you'll get a pop-up window. Scroll down in there, and you'll see a list of uploaded images. Press the "Remove" button next to the images you don't want, and they'll be deleted from the post.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

CDW said:


> That's a common problem, because the website doesn't make it easy. You have to scroll down below the text entry area, and find a button that says "Manage Attachments". Press that, and you'll get a pop-up window. Scroll down in there, and you'll see a list of uploaded images. Press the "Remove" button next to the images you don't want, and they'll be deleted from the post.


Thank you. I didn't even realize that button was there. Plus I did it on my iPhone so it's hard to see everything on the screen, unlike a computer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My Design Toscano order with the Vampire Bat Welcome Plaque arrived. I LoVe it! 

It has a sawtooth hanger on the backside for hanging on a wall. I wish our halfwall entry columns were a foot or so taller for the perfect place to display it or wish we had a red door front instead of a dark brown one (just got it painted a few weeks ago too so repainting is out for now). I'll see what I can come up with to display it and post a photo back here.

Website photo of it on Page 79 in the meantime.


My photos:

Here's the plaque posed with my HomeGoods Vampire Statue from last year:










And a closeup of the signage (Isn't he a cutie?):


----------



## killerhaunts

Paint It Black said:


> The snake would be hard to live with.


Yeah ... it stays in the garage right now


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, that croc is cool. nice price too. but I won't be needing one. but if I did, that croc is sweet. thanks for posting. and not only is the sign cool, the bust is too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, somehow I don't see the croc at your black & white theme haunt either unless he was in a tux....


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, a tux, that is rich. you know, I almost could see it. not quite, but almost. lol.


----------



## Shadowbat

Just discovered, and ordered, this book:


----------



## hallorenescene

shadowbat, that looks like an interesting book.


----------



## Shadowbat

Can't wait to see what all is inside. Love these type of books that show the earlier types of decor. Brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## 22606

The plaque is very nice, GoS. Thanks for taking the time to photograph it.

Interesting guide, Shadowbat.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

*Hooters*

Acquired this nocturnal beauty last night.....soon to be pickled!


----------



## offmymeds

Why you gonna do that Old Man Bakke? It's so pretty..........where's its face....?


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Unfortunately he will rot in his given state and its would be $300 + 1.5 yrs to have him done by the local taxidermist.....So into the jar you go. His face, oh he is camera shy.


----------



## 22606

Old Man Bakke, nice hooter (can't be plural, since there is only one)


----------



## jdubbya

My newest mask came to day from The Horror Dome. It's called Doll Face. It's two masks actually with a doll mask covering up the hideous face underneath! This one is awesome!
I'd never ordered from them before but would not hesitate to do so in the future. 
Excellent quality and fair prices.


----------



## Kelloween

he is creepy! love it!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow jdubbya, you know how to pick'em!


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Wow jdubbya, you know how to pick'em!


As far as masks, yes. On the other hand, don't even _think_ of letting him play matchmaker for you...

That 2-in-1 is cool, jdubbya. I have been looking at the picture posted on the site for the last couple of years; nice to finally see the item and know that the quality is there.


----------



## Bethany

Really ugly! Cool that it's 2 in 1! I prefer the doll face  ugly dude made me lose my appetite.


----------



## jdubbya

Kelloween said:


> he is creepy! love it!


Thanks!



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Wow jdubbya, you know how to pick'em!


Thanks! I've been eyeing this one for several months and finally pulled the trigger. It has a great sculpt and will fit perfectly into one of the scenes we're doing this year.



Garthgoyle said:


> As far as masks, yes. On the other hand, don't even _think_ of letting him play matchmaker for you...
> 
> That 2-in-1 is cool, jdubbya. I have been looking at the picture posted on the site for the last couple of years; nice to finally see the item and know that the quality is there.


Hey, I'll pick a suitable date for anyone!! lol! The 2 in 1 really drew me to this and yes, it's a well made mask. Nice thick latex, good paint, etc..



Bethany said:


> Really ugly! Cool that it's 2 in 1! I prefer the doll face  ugly dude made me lose my appetite.


LOL!! Then I guess the mask works!! Either face is creepy and the TOT's will get to see both of them on Halloween night.


----------



## Sidnami

I ended up getting the following for my garden.
From Terry's Village, the entire Zombie Gnome collection and the gargolyes kidnapping a gnome.
From What On Earth, Skel-e-gnome and Skel-e-dragon.


----------



## Bethany

Like the zombie. He makes me smile. The skelefrog is a bonus


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Like the zombie. He makes me smile. The skelefrog is a bonus


Just _how_ easy to please are you?

That is certainly an amusing figure, Sidnami. I searched the site, but I cannot seem to find the gargoyles kidnapping the gnome... Is this the same? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IYE35G


----------



## hallorenescene

old man bakke, is he alive? 
ooohhhhh, jdubbya, that is one creepy mask, until you remove the mask, and then it's actually possible for the under mask to be yes....creepier . nice score
sid, nice score. I've seen the zombie girl too. garth, i'd never seen the gnome being carrier off. kinda cute


----------



## Sidnami

They are called G'nomenaping. Not sure if I have the spelling right.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Just _how_ easy to please are you?
> 
> That is certainly an amusing figure, Sidnami. I searched the site, but I cannot seem to find the gargoyles kidnapping the gnome... Is this the same? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IYE35G


Not very.   Just pictured that gnome biting ankles in the garden. And made me smile! 
Because I over did it yesterday, I didn't make it to the auction last night. Hopefully the chair I wanted didn't go up for auction or didn't sell.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found this two items on my weekly sojourn to the flea market, this place is a hotbed for Halloween stuff, I've already bought a lot of cool stuff, last week it was a ventriliquost dummy

Paid $10.00 for the pair of meat hooks

And $5.00 for the cosmetology practice head, I think that's what it is, thinking of using her to build a lifesize Grandin Road style of standing prop


----------



## Bethany

Scorpion that is a practice head. Nice Hooks! I would be tempted to skewer that head on one of them. But that is me. Then it would be displayed in the Butcher shop. Nice haul btw.
Showed hubby pic of gnome & frog & he liked the frog too.   Wonder what neighbors would think if I did zombie gnomes around the pool.....


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, good price on the head. I went to beauty school 25 years ago, and brand new those were $75.00 back then. can't imagine what price they are now. I always grab them too. very handy. hard to come by though. those meat hooks I wouldn't have know what they were. thanks, i'm going to keep my eyes open for them now. good deals for sure


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Bethany and Hallo!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Garth too cool just looked it up made me laugh


----------



## The-Dullahan

Old Man Bakke said:


> Acquired this nocturnal beauty last night.....soon to be pickled!


So this is the owl you have been asking about. Yeah 1.5 years is a ling time to for a taxidermist to spend on one project.


----------



## jdubbya

Old Man Bakke said:


> Acquired this nocturnal beauty last night.....soon to be pickled!


Love the owl. Might be worth finding someone else to do it if you could. I passed up a chance to buy an old mounted great horned owl from an antique dealer many years ago. Wasn't into Halloween like I was now. Not even sure if there were legalities to owning it but it was very old but very cool.



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Found this two items on my weekly sojourn to the flea market, this place is a hotbed for Halloween stuff, I've already bought a lot of cool stuff, last week it was a ventriliquost dummy
> 
> Paid $10.00 for the pair of meat hooks
> 
> And $5.00 for the cosmetology practice head, I think that's what it is, thinking of using her to build a lifesize Grandin Road style of standing prop
> View attachment 155295


Those meat hooks are great! Nice find!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Went to a yard sale and they had a box of Halloween stuff ask if lights worked. Yup they sure did!!! Got a whole box of stuff for $2. Large purple lighted spider web, Bat lights. witches hat, candle luminary and a small wind chime of witches hats small wind chime.


----------



## The-Dullahan

I gave all of my taxidermy away when I moved. Lots of birds and bats. Some large predatory mammals too.


----------



## hallorenescene

hnana, sounds like you made a good score


----------



## killerhaunts

Found these two in the "Bargain Bin" side of the Good Will:










The Skull glows in the Dark and the pumpkin does not have a top, but I can totally work with that. I have the design all made up and everything!


----------



## Bethany

killer can't wait to see what you do with the pumpkin. Really like the skull.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, killerhaunts, I want to see your finished project too. It is always nice when you have a vision for something you find out there.


----------



## Haunted Nana

I think so too Thanks


----------



## hallorenescene

me too killer, I want to see your creation. no pressure of course


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Sidnami said:


> I ended up getting the following for my garden.
> From Terry's Village, the entire Zombie Gnome collection and the gargolyes kidnapping a gnome.
> From What On Earth, Skel-e-gnome and Skel-e-dragon.


That's really cool, I like the bare feet!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Sidnami said:


> I ended up getting the following for my garden.
> From Terry's Village, the entire Zombie Gnome collection and the gargolyes kidnapping a gnome.
> From What On Earth, Skel-e-gnome and Skel-e-dragon.


I like this zombie gnome too! He's friendly and festive, perfect for the garden/graveyard.


----------



## killerhaunts

Bethany said:


> killer can't wait to see what you do with the pumpkin. Really like the skull.





Paint It Black said:


> Yes, killerhaunts, I want to see your finished project too. It is always nice when you have a vision for something you find out there.


I'll be sure to post it in the Before ad after thread!


----------



## Bethany

I picke up some crafting supplies - embroidery hoops, some fringe, a small shadow box type frame, a bunch of tiny shells (will be great for my miniature jars) & a couple very nice martini glasses. 

looking forward to before & afters killerhaunts!


----------



## RCIAG

For you Lego fans Woot has these guys for sale today BUT ONLY TODAY!!!

http://kids.woot.com/offers/lego-mi...erm=0_c5ca76da11-bdbfcb091b-286467410#tracked


















Along with Toy Story (Buzz) & Star Wars (Boba Fett & Darth Maul) clocks too. They're pretty big too, definitely NOT Lego-sized. They sit or stand & when they're standing they're 9-10" high.

You have to join but it's worth it (an email & choice of payment) & you have to do that with everything nowadays. They have daily deals that are great, great reviews of the deals & once in a while they have Halloweeny stuff. Last year they did Halloween shirts but if you don't grab the deals when you see them they're usually gone pretty quickly.

I got both of these guys & one will go to some deserving kid on their birthday or at Christmas, I'll keep the other. They are also GID on their faces. I think.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, I love legos, and those guys are very cool


----------



## Shadowbat

Another blow mold has been added to my collection. Ten bucks! Couldn't pass him by.


----------



## Bethany

I wouldn't have passed it by either!!
I found my skull beads today - in different colors!! Got 2 strands of 2 different sizes. Also picked up a wire doll cradle & a wicker one for my future creepy dolls. Also got this really cool display that looks like a haunted house. I actually thought of TK421 when I saw it! Kind of reminds me of what he is making his house look like. 









I also picked up some other stuff, but cannot post pics due to them being for my victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl

LOVE the house Bethany sweet whats it made out of


----------



## Paint It Black

That house will be fun to decorate, Bethany.


----------



## Bethany

It is wood back & the front is resin. It actually is made to hang on the wall (has 2 loops on back for wire). 
Thank You ladies!! was going to use it as a shelf for my jars!  Now I'm going to decorate it as a haunted house!! Complete with different wall papers in room & curtains!!! May see if hubby will ddrill holes in the back so I can light the "rooms" OH NO I've unleashed a monster!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

I concur, that house is killer, Bethany!


----------



## 22606

Amusing blowmold, Shadowbat.

All are nice, but the display house is spectacular, Bethany.


----------



## Bethany

Thanks everyone! 
I will now be looking for miniature decorations for the house. 
But I don't think I will work on it until we are in a house & I actually have room to work. 
Didn't realize we are leaving again next tuesday to House sit again, but this time for almost 2 weeks. This time I'm taking my craft stuff!!


----------



## hallorenescene

shadowbat, that is luck. so far I've only found 1 Halloween blow mold
bethany, cute stuff. it will be fun to see how you decorate your little house


----------



## Hilda

Happy First Day of Summer!! We picked up this set of spooky skull and bones sidewalk chalk at Walmart in the summer seasonal aisle. Cute!


----------



## hallorenescene

that's cute chalk hilda. my grandkids would have a blast with that


----------



## 22606

Pretty neat, Hilda. I noticed that chalk set at Kmart the other month and thought that it was interesting. Unfortunately, I am at a complete loss as to what the amount of days left could mean...


----------



## kallie

Bethany, That little wooden house is great! I would love something like that to tinker with.


----------



## Bethany

kallie, it is funny that I have been hunting for a miniature house to decorate for Halloween, and I found the display house and didn't think of doing it as a Haunted house until the people here in the forum said it.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That house is adorable...cant wait to see it turned into a haunted house. It totally reminds me of a book I had when I was a kid...it was a Halloween Party book with ghosts dancing in the attic...whitches and werewolves...the whole nine yards. It was really cute, it was like peeking in the windows and watching them dance and have fun


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, whatever do you mean by your last statement.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, whatever do you mean by your last statement.


Countdown to Thanksgiving, perhaps?


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Countdown to Thanksgiving, perhaps?


That would mean you are definately in the wrong forum..


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found these items at the flea market I go to every Saturday

Adding more hooks 

and chains to my leatherface scene

Hooks, chains and giant rat for $8.00


----------



## Bethany

Scorpio64 Nice finds. Really Love the rat!!


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

My order from Creepy Collection came today! Very impressed with the sculpting work, the faces have so much detail it's overwhelming (the eyes even have bloodshot veins!). Scary life like. Would definitely recommend Creepy to anyone who is looking for a more pro-grade look. These are two of the cheaper "budget" props they offer, so I wasn't sure what to expect but overall I'm impressed with both props.


----------



## stormygirl84

I've been in a crafty mood since Mother's Day, when I made wreathes for our moms. For Father's Day we made wooden signs for our dads, so I had the idea to make some Halloween signs for us!

So we went to Michael's last night and I picked up some acrylic paints - black, orange and purple. I also found a sad little end cap with Halloween ribbons, so I got a spool of black ribbon with dancing skeletons, and a spool of black ribbon with orange cobwebs. Then I got a pre-made bow of black and white striped ribbon that my husband called, "Burton-esque."

Then we went to the grocery store and bought some Monsters Inc cookies that are shaped like Mike, Sully & Randall - so cute!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Bethany said:


> Scorpio64 Nice finds. Really Love the rat!!


Thanks Bethany


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Wow Creepy cool!!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Pulled the trigger and decided to purchase this Gemmy 'Fraidy Cat' from E-bay. His mouth still moves, back still arches, eye's glow green, and he sings... I'm pretty amused with this guy right now. Wish it was new in box or at least came with original box, but I gave the guy a little surface cleaning (he was dirty from elements or improper storage) and I'm elated right now! 

My English Bulldog Bella barked at first, but she is smart (know's how to skate-board along with sit,shake,down,roll-over,kiss,and speak) and now knows it is just one of my other Halloween props. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, I really love the rat too. nice scores
graveyard, those are creepy. enough blood or not, they are creepy. let the neighbors beware. lol.
cloak, I've always loved that little kitty. he makes you think of those kitty's in the cartoons along with mickey mouse at Halloween. so cute


----------



## Bethany

Graveyard your ordered items are indeed creepy! They would look lovely in my "butcher's shop", where ever it ends up being in the house.
Stormy Halloween ribbon? Lucky you. 
Cloak, I have that cat. My Dad bought it for me one year for Halloween. He was a great addition to the entry way when people came for the party. He alternates between angry cat howl & hisses & singing. Now I hope I kept my box in the move. I ususally put him back in his open box for storage, then into a tote.


----------



## 22606

That prop is freaky, TheGraveyardCareTaker; you should scare lots of people with it.

Great purchases.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Bethany, that's wise of you! They retain their value better when you keep the original box, and have it maintain it's integrity. Cool little kitty huh?! Makes me laugh.... it's a pretty silly prop by Gemmy. 



Bethany said:


> Graveyard your ordered items are indeed creepy! They would look lovely in my "butcher's shop", where ever it ends up being in the house.
> Stormy Halloween ribbon? Lucky you.
> Cloak, I have that cat. My Dad bought it for me one year for Halloween. He was a great addition to the entry way when people came for the party. He alternates between angry cat howl & hisses & singing. Now I hope I kept my box in the move. I ususally put him back in his open box for storage, then into a tote.


----------



## stormygirl84

Cloak, I've seen several different animated kitties out there - what does yours sing?


----------



## Bethany

I think mine plays the stray cat strut.


----------



## Kev730

I found this laying in the garbage. The time you see it, you better get it.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Stormy, I wasn't aware till now that the animated cat's sung different tunes. Mine says, "Some times I feel like somebodies watching me." It really cracks me up XD



stormygirl84 said:


> Cloak, I've seen several different animated kitties out there - what does yours sing?


----------



## Bethany

Cloak_Dagger said:


> Stormy, I wasn't aware till now that the animated cat's sung different tunes. Mine says, "Some times I feel like somebodies watching me." It really cracks me up XD


Cloak_Dagger Now I'm not sure what mine sings.... I may have confused my Halloween cat with my Cat Treat jar that also sings. LOL


----------



## stormygirl84

Oh yes, there are several, Cloak. They're all pretty cute!





















Now that I've pulled them all up, I can see which one you have. It'd be amazing (and probablly a little irritating) if someone collected them all!


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

I just picked this bottle of Mrs. Winslow's Syrup from the 1800's at a church garage sale for 50 cents It says its a laxative for children. I was also reading that some have morphine, and opium as the ingredients (I'm not sure on this one). It's also still full and even has the instructions and cover. I just liked it for my oddities/Halloween display that I keep up all year. It has that macabre feel to it.

















View attachment 156356


----------



## wednesdayaddams

no fair! lucky!



SeinfeldKramer said:


> I just picked this bottle of Mrs. Winslow's Syrup from the 1800's at a church garage sale for 50 cents It says its a laxative for children. I was also reading that some have morphine, and opium as the ingredients (I'm not sure on this one). It's also still full and even has the instructions and cover. I just liked it for my oddities/Halloween display that I keep up all year. It has that macabre feel to it.
> 
> View attachment 156354
> 
> 
> View attachment 156355
> 
> 
> View attachment 156356


----------



## Bethany

stormygirl84 said:


> Oh yes, there are several, Cloak. They're all pretty cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've pulled them all up, I can see which one you have. It'd be amazing (and probablly a little irritating) if someone collected them all!


I have the first 2!! LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

kev, i'm glad you found something you like. what will it be used for?
Seinfeld, boy did you ever find a bottled up gem.

stormy girl, I love all those cats. the top one is my fave though.


----------



## 22606

SeinfeldKramer said:


> It says its a laxative for children. I was also reading that some have morphine, and opium as the ingredients (I'm not sure on this one). It's also still full and even has the instructions and cover.


Planning to test it on someone, SeinfeldKramer? It is pretty nifty how the design possesses an almost carnival-like quality. Great buy.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

Garthgoyle said:


> Planning to test it on someone, SeinfeldKramer? It is pretty nifty how the design possesses an almost carnival-like quality. Great buy.



Lol no I don't think so Garthgoyle or may I lol. Unfortunately during my ride home, some of it leaked out and now the instructions are stuck to the bottle. The cover is ok, and still comes off. It's a shame now I can't look at the bottle unless I rip the instructions off. I'll just wait a few years, maybe it will dry up to the point it will just peel off, (most likely not).


----------



## myerman82

I haven't really been looking much this year yet. Most of the garage sales I have been to have been overprices with nothing exciting Halloween related. I did have some luck last year at a Halloween garage sale. Hopefully I find something like that again this year.


----------



## RCIAG

Just ordered these 2 things from Lakeside Collection:

The Talking Skull Bust











The Colorful Solar Spider Trio


----------



## wednesdayaddams

omg i want!



RCIAG said:


> Just ordered these 2 things from Lakeside Collection:
> 
> The Talking Skull Bust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Colorful Solar Spider Trio


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Talking skull bust....awesomeness


----------



## RCIAG

Some of their stuff is listed as "limited quantities" so I figured I'd buy it while they had it. I think I'd buy it even if it didn't work or didn't say anything, I just like the way it looks.

I also bought one of those pocket hoses. I'm tired of getting black all over me from our current rubber hose, plus it's heavy & it kinks. I hate it. I don't care if eventually the hose doesn't shrink back up, it will still be better than what we have now.


----------



## 22606

I really like the bust, RCIAG. Too bad that it is not $7.95, as the site seemed to imply... Talk about misleading someone


----------



## RCIAG

Yeah the other stuff in the pic is $7.95, the mantle scarf & lights. You'll notice they say "FROM $7.95." I got excited too until I clicked the pic but figured what the heck.


----------



## Bethany

Cool bust & Thanks for sharing the site. 
I set up an account & have added many things to my "favorites" list.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, very cool bust indeed. and the spider lights are adorable


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Shadowbat said:


> Another blow mold has been added to my collection. Ten bucks! Couldn't pass him by.



*This is great! I love the different expressions!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My Design Toscano order with the Vampire Bat Welcome Plaque arrived. I LoVe it!
> 
> It has a sawtooth hanger on the backside for hanging on a wall. I wish our halfwall entry columns were a foot or so taller for the perfect place to display it or wish we had a red door front instead of a dark brown one (just got it painted a few weeks ago too so repainting is out for now). I'll see what I can come up with to display it and post a photo back here.
> 
> Website photo of it on Page 79 in the meantime.
> 
> 
> My photos:
> 
> Here's the plaque posed with my HomeGoods Vampire Statue from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closeup of the signage (Isn't he a cutie?):



*LOVE IT! Looks great together*


----------



## ptbounce

I bought her when spirit had her on sale last week. Anybody here have her already? Hope she's worth it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhVLrWuHGU0


----------



## ripsters

I have a few cool hand made items for sale but my computer won't let me upload them any help or suggestions


----------



## BlueFrog

I am posting the news of my latest purchase for two reasons: (1) I'm praying the purchase goes through, as this supposedly one of a kind item is still available for order on the website even though I paid for it, leading me to fear it may have gone OOS before I clicked and ordered; and (2) because my family will not understand why I absolutely, positively had to own it, cost be damned:

Body Museum Joe from Dapper Cadaver.

Feel absolutely free to validate my love for this prop


----------



## moonwitchkitty

BlueFrog said:


> I am posting the news of my latest purchase for two reasons: (1) I'm praying the purchase goes through, as this supposedly one of a kind item is still available for order on the website even though I paid for it, leading me to fear it may have gone OOS before I clicked and ordered; and (2) because my family will not understand why I absolutely, positively had to own it, cost be damned:
> 
> Body Museum Joe from Dapper Cadaver.
> 
> Feel absolutely free to validate my love for this prop


i want one!! that is soo cool!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I can hear your family now Blue Frog based on how my DH sometimes responds to my props! Hey, he's pretty cool. If you read the description again you'll realize that he's from a mold and I'm guessing the "one of a kind" description is based on the paint job, all done by hand so each one will be slightly different. DC does a lot of their own mold work but they do have props from all over. 

BTW when I've ordered online from them and I've purchased the last one I have seen the display change. I'm sure you've got him coming to your house.


Thanks Spookilicious Mama!


----------



## BlueFrog

I certainly hope he's headed my way! Fingers, toes, and tails will be crossed until I see a shipping notification in my in-box. I agree that the "one-of-a-kind" designation is because of the paint, not the body. At the same time, this one with the surely time-consuming paint job costs less than half of the normal version of the body, so it's hard for me to imagine they have more than one for sale at that price. Guess I'll find out soon enough. I am SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> I am posting the news of my latest purchase for two reasons: (1) I'm praying the purchase goes through, as this supposedly one of a kind item is still available for order on the website even though I paid for it, leading me to fear it may have gone OOS before I clicked and ordered; and (2) because my family will not understand why I absolutely, positively had to own it, cost be damned:
> 
> Body Museum Joe from Dapper Cadaver.
> 
> Feel absolutely free to validate my love for this prop


He is AWESOME!! I could never buy one. Hubby would kill me!!


----------



## hallorenescene

ptbounce, I saw her posted last year, but I don't remember any comments on her. she looks cool though
ripsters, terra will help you. just remember if you're trying to sell some things, you need to keep it in the merchandise for sale thread. 
blue frog, I think he is cool. looking forward to seeing your display again this year


----------



## BlueFrog

Joe has shipped! Come to mommy, my beautifully creepy boy!!


----------



## 22606

Glad to hear that you are going to be receiving that awesome prop, BlueFrog.


----------



## peanut0862

Best find in a long time 30.00


----------



## The-Dullahan

Some massive 200ah 12V AGM batteries that each weigh significantly more than me.

Not relevant to most people or even mildly interesting, but I am indeed very pleased with them.


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog glad you are getting your prop
peanut, very cool looking
dullahan, glad you are pleased


----------



## 22606

The-Dullahan said:


> Some massive 200ah 12V AGM batteries that each weigh significantly more than me.


Gigantic, souped-up watch batteries?

Nice pot/cauldron, peanut0862.


----------



## BlueFrog

Fantastic cauldron, peanut0962! Those are so hard to find in my area and so expensive on the rare occasions when they do turn up. Great score!


----------



## The-Dullahan

Garthgoyle said:


> Gigantic, souped-up watch batteries?
> 
> Nice pot/cauldron, peanut0862.


No just replenishing and replacing the electronics system in the Hearse. It is always nice to have enough power to run it as a stand alone base of operations for days on end without having to recharge...and looks nicer than a camper/RV while doing it.


----------



## Chops6965

Went out to some garage sales today and picked up a used Ryobi router for $10.00, a small package of wire and motion sensor for $2.00 and a 60w compact fluorescent black light bulb for $0.43!! A couple of weeks ago I got a kerosene lantern for $1.00...I love me some garage sales!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Saw this frog when I stopped at A.C. Moore with my son the other day, and couldn't resist picking it up. Every year, I have a small cauldron sitting on my witch's table, and he should look good hanging from the rim.


----------



## Paint It Black

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Saw this frog when I stopped at A.C. Moore with my son the other day, and couldn't resist picking it up. Every year, I have a small cauldron sitting on my witch's table, and he should look good hanging from the rim.


That is a really good idea. I have a whole herd of frogs - every time I see one that is not too expensive. Now I need a plan for using them with my witch scene.


----------



## Bethany

Love the frog!! Think I need to keep my eyes peeled for one.


----------



## hallorenescene

chop, sounds like you got some good deals
saruman, that frog will look great hanging from the rim.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Bethany said:


> Love the frog!! Think I need to keep my eyes peeled for one.


At my local A.C. Moore, there was a display near the cash registers in front, where he and his friends were all hanging from various sizes of flowerpots.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Love it!!!!


----------



## 22606

Neat frog, Saruman. Whatever you gave him must be strong, since the poor fella seems to be getting tipsy and holding on for dear life by the second picture...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Garthgoyle said:


> Neat frog, Saruman. Whatever you gave him must be strong, since the poor fella seems to be getting tipsy and holding on for dear life by the second picture...


Had just brewed a cup of tea for myself. As for the frog, well, perhaps he shares Gandalf's love of the halflings' leaf . . . and it's clearly slowed his mind.


----------



## Chops6965

Very cool frog Saruman, that will indeed look great on your witches cauldron.

More importantly, they opened up an A.C. Moore in Middle-Earth? It's good to know they are expanding...lol


----------



## stormygirl84

I had a very productive day!

First I went to Michael's, and boy, did I have some good ideas there!

I picked up about half a dozen of their flat, wooden scrollwork frames - on clearance! Some as low as 49¢ and 79¢! Then I went and got some metallic bronze & silver paints. I'm going to paint them up and use them for my spooky print-out photos!

They also had nearly all of their spring & summer decor for 50% off or more, so I picked up a decorative bronze birdcage for $11! Then I went over to the beginnings of their fall section and picked up that adorable little vulture. Once the yard dries out, I'm going to go hunt down a suitably knobby stick to make his perch out of, and voila! Pet vulture!

Then we went to Party City, where I picked up all the supplies to make my creepy giant jellyfish! I also got a huge green fish net, a five foot strand of fake seaweed, and a green "grass" skirt. I'm going to cut the waistband and use it for seaweed.


----------



## 22606

Sounds like you had a good day today, stormygirl. For all of the running around that I did, my big purchase was a bottle of laundry detergent


----------



## hallorenescene

well garth, I hear you can soak white sheets in laundry detergent and put them under a black light and they will glow. you're off to a good start. you got any white sheets or black lights? lol


----------



## just_Tim

Got this zombie Goose yesterday new for 2013 ordered it off ebay. Kinda cool 











sorry for the messy desk lol just realized that haha


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, that is a cool goose. very cool


----------



## just_Tim

thank you


----------



## Bethany

So just Tim are you going to dress your zombie goose in different outfits for the different holidays.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> well garth, I hear you can soak white sheets in laundry detergent and put them under a black light and they will glow. you're off to a good start. you got any white sheets or black lights? lol


Ha. I'll have to check...



Bethany said:


> So just Tim are you going to dress your zombie goose in different outfits for the different holidays.


That would be priceless It's an amusing prop to begin with, just_Tim.


----------



## Bethany

The laundry detergent has to be black light reactive. Tide used to be, don't know if it still is. It also used to come in differnt colors (Tide). I have a couple different colors in bottles in my blacklight cabinet.


----------



## taco183

I bought this mask yesterday on ebay and I can't wait to get this awesome beast.


----------



## 22606

Great mask, taco183.


----------



## ferguc

awesome mask


----------



## Bethany

that is a really great mask taco183


----------



## hallorenescene

taco, that is a very cool mask. you going to wear it, or create a prop?


----------



## carmilla1970

Probably a bit boring, but in the UK the choice in lenticular picturesare really limited to either really cheap looking rubbish or 3 to four staples such as the Mona Lisa/demon, the Colonial Couple/zombies, A sort of Dorian Gray/corpse piece and a Victorian woman/demon but I casually wandered into my local Warehouse seconds shop and found some that I'd never seen before. So I bought a little girl/demon and an old lady/corpse ...I'm still in shock that they even had any Halloween stuff in already!!


----------



## hallorenescene

carmilla, that is great. I love lenticulars. I have a few of them.


----------



## Bethany

Got my skull beads in the mail today. A bag of 100 multi colors & a bag of 50 white. 
http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/pict/3707215052544040_1.jpg
http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/pict/1210384241494040_1.jpg


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Stopped at Michaels today, and picked up this snail on clearance for $2.99. The pixie riding on its back is a separate piece (and removable, thankfully.  )


----------



## 22606

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Stopped at Michaels today, and picked up this snail on clearance for $2.99. The pixie riding on its back is a separate piece (and removable, thankfully.  )


That is amusing. You mean to say that you don't want to do an army of snail riders as the main theme for Halloween this year?


Here's what I bought at Burlington Coat Factory today ($13, and around 8" across [from one side's face to the other's], if anyone is curious as to the price and size):


----------



## taco183

hallorenescene said:


> taco, that is a very cool mask. you going to wear it, or create a prop?


Not sure I might just display him in my room. As I might wear him for halloween this year if I find any costume ideas thank you and to all the other people who likes the mask. Idk if the seller has shipped him out yet I hope he comes by next week.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Garth that is awesome!!


----------



## 22606

Thank you, moonwitchkitty. They also had a green one and a bronze-like version, but the red Buddha head(s) stood out to me the most.


----------



## Bethany

I bought 2 of these today for 90% off and an extra 10% off that price. They were orig. $14.95
May go back tomorrow and pick up the others that were left on the shelf. 
I have so many ideas for these!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

if i could find a stone Buddha he would be out in my garden. otherwise i will have to just be happy with my little one on my altar


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> I bought 2 of these today for 90% off and an extra 10% off that price. They were orig. $14.95
> May go back tomorrow and pick up the others that were left on the shelf.
> I have so many ideas for these!!


Phenomenal buy, Bethany. 



moonwitchkitty said:


> if i could find a stone Buddha he would be out in my garden. otherwise i will have to just be happy with my little one on my altar


Ceramic, so not going anywhere outside... The closest that I have found to stone are resin, which I still wouldn't trust to the elements. With how much resin sometimes costs, I cannot even imagine what decently-sized cement statues go for now


----------



## moonwitchkitty

earth bound had some cool ones but they are wood


----------



## kallie

This gal makes super cool and not too expensive horror props on ebay and etsy. This hand was $9 on Etsy. It's really nice. I got it in the mail today and left it on the counter. My roommate got freaked and thought I left a piece of bloody chicken laying out. Mission accomplished!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I bought a Doll house at a yard sale for a dollar will be turning it into a haunted house.. will post pictures tomorrow after i dig it out of my car


----------



## sumrtym

Anniversary shopping for the gf (coming up on year 4 since our first date), but couldn't help grabbing this set while I was there when I found stamps were 44% off at Michael's, plus I had an additional 15% coupon on top of that. Made them $5 and change.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, beads are always a nice item to have around
saruman, that snail and elf would be something I would put in my flower bed
garth, is that a vase or a candle? I like the color and the design
Bethany, that is a cute little house. so how do you plan on using it?
kallie, that hand is so realistic looking, that is one fine job
moonwitch, my daughter turned a doll house into a haunted house, it looks really cool,
sumtryn, those are some very pretty stamps


----------



## pumpkinpie

Kallie that is amazing, I couldn't own that thing for nothing...just knowing it was in the house would freak me out lol And at $9....well done


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, is that a vase or a candle? I like the color and the design


It is a vase (or could be simply a display piece if one so chooses). Thank you, hallo.

That is funny as hell, kallie. Neat prop.

Nice assortment of stamps, sumrtym. Congratulations on the approaching 'anniversary'.


----------



## Bethany

hollar, I may do them over with my modge podge & papertowels & make creepy houses out of them. They open up for storage.
I got my 150 skull beads for 10.49 which is a lot cheaper than I can buy them here at the Flea market. They are $4 & $5 a strand of perhaps 30 or less.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Phenomenal buy, Bethany.
> 
> 
> 
> Ceramic, so not going anywhere outside... The closest that I have found to stone are resin, which I still wouldn't trust to the elements. With how much resin sometimes costs, I cannot even imagine what decently-sized cement statues go for now


Garth, if you EVER make it to Shipshewanna, you may ask the people there that do the concrete stuff if they have a buddah. I'm going to check the concrete place here in FL that at pass so often but never stop. I want to see all they have..


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found this at a garage sale for $15


----------



## sumrtym

Purchased two more stamps from Joanne online for 50% off and used a coupon code for free shipping.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Garth, if you EVER make it to Shipshewanna, you may ask the people there that do the concrete stuff if they have a buddah. I'm going to check the concrete place here in FL that at pass so often but never stop. I want to see all they have..


I still don't know where it is Is that in Michigan or Illinois? If I ever make it back to Chicago, I'll make it a point to also visit there, provided it turns out to be the latter... It's not a matter of life or death obtaining anything made of concrete, but thank you, Bethany


Marvelous score, xxScorpion64xx.

Love your new stamps, sumrtym.


----------



## RCIAG

I should have my Lakeside stuff by Tuesday.


----------



## BlueFrog

Garthgoyle, Shipshewana is located in IN  The flea market is famous, the livestock auctions infamous, and all in all it's a unique town. 

__________________________________

In other news, my precious taxidermy rook arrived in beautiful condition. U.S. law regarding parts of any member of the crow family are insanely strict, and generally speaking the only legal mounts come from overseas - at which point the permits and inspection fees make them cost prohibitive. I got extraordinarily fortunate that an Etsy store which was going out of business in a few days worked with me mightily to make this purchase happen; for all practical purposes I reimbursed them for license/fees and paid nothing for the bird himself. He is much too delicate and rare to incorporate in my Halloween display per se, but as reference material for prop builds he will be invaluable. I already owned a rook skull and planned to build a flock of them using that as inspiration/reference, but having a fully feathered bird available rather than having to rely exclusively on photos will be heaven.

For safety's sake he shipped without a base but as you can see, he made himself at home by jumping onto one of my unused coyote skulls.  I wish the picture were better but this is the best I could manage for now. He really is quite a handsome animal and it's a shame we don't have them on this side of the pond.


----------



## taco183

I got this mask in the mail today pretty scary mask and couldn't beat the price for 4 bucks I might make him into a scarecrow for my haunt any suggestions?


----------



## BlueFrog

Taco183, nice mask and great price. I think he'd be a terrific base for a pumpkin reaper like one I did a few years back.


----------



## taco183

Thanks and hmm that does sounds awesome you got any pics of what it looks like


----------



## BlueFrog

Click on the post above where it says "like one I did a few years back."


----------



## taco183

BlueFrog said:


> Click on the post above where it says "like one I did a few years back."


I see it now that looks awesome I might make him into one of those its not gonna be the exact same kind but really gonna be awesome.  thanks for the idea bro!


----------



## kallie

haha, guys...seriously, I don't like gory things, but I decided this year I would try something a little different...chop shop bathroom! Anyway, this girl is known as 3Dhorrordolls on etsy and ebay. Check it out for an inexpensive gross limb at least!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Yup Shipshewana is in northern Indiana, deep in the middle of Amish country. Fun town to visit. Tons of unique little shops and restauants


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> I still don't know where it is Is that in Michigan or Illinois? If I ever make it back to Chicago, I'll make it a point to also visit there, provided it turns out to be the latter... It's not a matter of life or death obtaining anything made of concrete, but thank you, Bethany
> 
> 
> Marvelous score, xxScorpion64xx.
> 
> Love your new stamps, sumrtym.


Shipshewanna is in Indiana. This is why I asked if my victim for the main reaper could be close enough to deliver in person. I'm going to shipshewana & picking up some stuff & would be more than happy to get a skull or gargoyle as the reaper gift if I knew I could deliver in person....


----------



## Bethany

I was lucky enough to be the recipient of Windborn's unwanted body parts!!  LOL
They scored a bunch of stuff and the bloody body parts didn't fit their style. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!
I got a head on a meat hook, a skinned foot, skinned hand skinned arm with hand!! They are fabulous!! Will be perfect in my Butcher Shop wherever that ends up when we get a house!!
PICS will be posted when I get back to my house the end of the week.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

BlueFrog said:


> In other news, my precious taxidermy rook arrived in beautiful condition. U.S. law regarding parts of any member of the crow family are insanely strict, and generally speaking the only legal mounts come from overseas - at which point the permits and inspection fees make them cost prohibitive. I got extraordinarily fortunate that an Etsy store which was going out of business in a few days worked with me mightily to make this purchase happen; for all practical purposes I reimbursed them for license/fees and paid nothing for the bird himself. He is much too delicate and rare to incorporate in my Halloween display per se, but as reference material for prop builds he will be invaluable. I already owned a rook skull and planned to build a flock of them using that as inspiration/reference, but having a fully feathered bird available rather than having to rely exclusively on photos will be heaven.
> 
> For safety's sake he shipped without a base but as you can see, he made himself at home by jumping onto one of my unused coyote skulls.  I wish the picture were better but this is the best I could manage for now. He really is quite a handsome animal and it's a shame we don't have them on this side of the pond.


A very nice specimen.


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> Garthgoyle, Shipshewana is located in IN  The flea market is famous, the livestock auctions infamous, and all in all it's a unique town.


Thanks. I'll be sure to blow what's left of my bank account buying, costuming, and training a crime-fighting horse and cow duo that sell antiques when they are off the clock



Bethany said:


> Shipshewanna is in Indiana. This is why I asked if my victim for the main reaper could be close enough to deliver in person. I'm going to shipshewana & picking up some stuff & would be more than happy to get a skull or gargoyle as the reaper gift if I knew I could deliver in person....


I's too po' be doin' Reapin', yo Sorry for the horrible ebonics, but I got classified as being part of Detroit at a concert yesterday, so I'm trying to live up to it... Thank you for even offering, though, Bethany


Gorgeous rook, BlueFrog.

Cool mask, taco183.


----------



## Bethany

Keeping my fingers, toes, legs, arms crossed for all those looking for jobs.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

came with most of its furniture will post on the before and after photos because it is going to be a haunted house.


----------



## Bethany

I SO hope to find a doll house to make over. Found a couple smaller ones but they wanted $50 each for them. 
Not willing to pay that for them.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awww love the doll house, and after seeing all your great pins on pinterest I can already invision what it will look at redone  great find can't wait to see it all haunified


----------



## moonwitchkitty

only paid 1$ very happy with it,


----------



## Shadowbat

Actually got this a couple days ago, but....


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Bethany said:


> I SO hope to find a doll house to make over. Found a couple smaller ones but they wanted $50 each for them.
> Not willing to pay that for them.


Last week, I saw some small wooden houses at my local Michaels in the (obviously, I suppose) woodcraft section. Don't know the price, but they seemed a decent size (maybe 10 inches tall?). Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Bethany

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Last week, I saw some small wooden houses at my local Michaels in the (obviously, I suppose) woodcraft section. Don't know the price, but they seemed a decent size (maybe 10 inches tall?). Might be worth checking out.


Been to 2 Michael's one in Lady lake & one in Ocala & they don't carry doll houses or miniatures. Maybe in Orlando..


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Shadowbat, I've always loved that blow-mold, good find.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Keeping my fingers, toes, legs, arms crossed for all those looking for jobs.


Thank you. I might as well _not_ have one, with my 5 or so hours per week



moonwitchkitty said:


> came with most of its furniture will post on the before and after photos because it is going to be a haunted house.


That's cool. I am sure that it'll turn out great.



Shadowbat said:


> Actually got this a couple days ago, but....


Nice. I also like the display pieces in the cabinet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 157627
> View attachment 157628
> 
> 
> came with most of its furniture will post on the before and after photos because it is going to be a haunted house.



Wow, what a super _cool_ idea for a haunted house Moonwitchkitty. Always wanted one of those doll houses as a kid. Had a Barbie house but no where near the same cool factor.

Seems to me that the roof is on backwards. Does it come off? Just me being me . Anyway can't believe you got that for $1. Deal of the day for sure. I really can't wait to see how you modify it. Have fun with the decorating and definitely start a thread showing it off. Too neat of an idea not to have it's own thread. Bet you will inspire others to make their own haunted doll house. Gotta give it a name as well.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

everything comes apart I already painted the roof, the outside and most of the walls on the inside. think i am going to wall paper parts of the rooms with scrapbook paper and mod podge.. I never had a doll house I think it would be cool


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ll-house-haunted-house-dark-hour-mansion.html


----------



## Paint It Black

Found these long-stemmed black gerbera daisies on clearance at Michaels today. Also some wooden owl wall hangings. Also on sale are craft paints and foam brushes, so good time to stock up!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Great score. if you go to Michael s web site you can get a 40% discount


----------



## 22606

moonwitchkitty said:


> Great score. if you go to Michael s web site you can get a 40% discount


Good idea, but that usually doesn't work for clearance items, unfortunately.


You have impeccable taste regarding flowers, PIB


----------



## Paint It Black

Actually Garth, it was a no-brainer. The flowers were discounted to $ .39 a stem. Of course, now I want to go out and find little skulls or something to glue onto the centers of them.


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitchkitty, I can't wait to see how yours comes out as well. 
garth, it may not be much of a job, but it's a start. we will keep sending vibes of luck your way.
shadowbat, that is one adorable blow mold. you are so lucky.
pib, those are very nice flowers. let's see, you could glue in eyeballs, or little ghosts, or little faces. or a hand coming out. oh yeah, those flowers are real cute


----------



## bobzilla

I found this singing/talking Elvis head/bust at the Swap meet/flea market over the weekend.
He's pretty cool. Thinking about doing a creepy modification of some sort to him.
He's actually kinda creepy as is.


----------



## BlueFrog

Bobzilla, there was a time I would have ripped your arms off to get that Elvis. I've wanted to do undead/zombie Elvis for a while, possibly for one of my weddings but it always seemed cost prohibitive to do a nice one. Little did I know that bust existed. Did you check out what they sell for on eBay? If you don't think of the perfect use for him in your haunt, he may be a nice flip to make money for something else.


----------



## bobzilla

I've seen them on Ebay for around $200. I got him for $40 at the swap meet. He's still in his original box. Almost new looking.
I'm going to do something with him, just not sure what yet. Lots of possibilities for sure. Have you seen one hacked or modified by any chance?


----------



## hallorenescene

no bobzilla, sell him on ebay. that's a lot of money. I think he's pretty cool.


----------



## Bethany

Elvis is Alive and living with bobzilla!! 
Nice find!!


----------



## 22606

bobzilla said:


> I found this singing/talking Elvis head/bust at the Swap meet/flea market over the weekend...He's actually kinda creepy as is.


Kind of creepy?! I can't stop shivering... Really, that is very cool and unique. If it is in such good shape, I'd leave it alone, but the choice is up to you.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I pick-up this prop finding it on a local classified ad. It's home made so it's a one of a kind. It's glows under blacklight and fog comes out of the dudes mouth..fog machine came with it BTW. Also bought this severed head and metal accents, all in all a good find IMHO.


----------



## offmymeds

Awesome finds Stringy!!


----------



## RCIAG

No bobzilla, KILL IT BEFORE IT EATS YOUR SOUL!!!

That thing is just wrong on so many levels. I watch the Twilight Zone I know how this ends.


----------



## Shadowbat

Bought my Funkin at Hobby Lobby!!

Now to start carving.


----------



## Bethany

Stringy Those are all awesome!! LOVE the wall accents!!
I think I have that same severed head in storage. Addition to my Butcher Shop, perhaps I'll put it in one of my antique hat boxes.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

offmymeds said:


> Awesome finds Stringy!!


Thanks offmymeds. .


----------



## Bethany

I picked up the last 2 Hallmark had of these yesterday







Hope what I have in mind will work.


----------



## 22606

All are excellent pieces, Stringy_Jack.

It's good that you got there when you did, Bethany... Asking Gary Busey if he intends to reprise his _Gingerdead Man_ role for pennies on the dollar?


----------



## BlueFrog

Stringy_Jack, what terrific finds! I love that toxic waste zombie. Very cool.

______________________________

Body Museum Joe, my eagerly anticipated find from Dapper Cadaver, arrived. After seeing him, I have mixed feelings. His condition isn't at all what I would have hoped for but he's still an amazing piece at a great price. Hopefully some "elbow grease" and repairs will restore him to what he looked like in the web site photos. I'll try to get some pictures after freshening him up from his long journey. 

Also received some more vintage fur scraps and bits for prop builds, if I ever manage to carve out more time to get them done. My family is so mortified by the scraps that they've learned to ask what's in the box before demanding to see the contents - which surely is a good sign that I'm buying correct components, right?


----------



## Terror Tom

Good finds Stringy!


----------



## BlueFrog

bobzilla said:


> I've seen them on Ebay for around $200. I got him for $40 at the swap meet. He's still in his original box. Almost new looking.
> I'm going to do something with him, just not sure what yet. Lots of possibilities for sure. Have you seen one hacked or modified by any chance?


I didn't even know he existed until you showed us yours (yay for haunters sharing info!) but he's, well, killer. I would apply make-up to his face to make him look dead, then plop his head on a body, dress him in an appropriate costume, and you've got proof that Elvis IS still alive-ish


----------



## whichypoo

Originally Posted by bobzilla
I found this singing/talking Elvis head/bust at the Swap meet/flea market over the weekend.
He's pretty cool. Thinking about doing a creepy modification of some sort to him.
He's actually kinda creepy as is. 



Nice find. I have one of these. was just wondering if you got the microphone with him. It funny to watch children around these we also have the chimp from wow wee also. we put the chimp in a plastic box with wires and put the control on another table so people can make him work. I am sure you will figure out many different ways to use elvis.


----------



## peanut0862

Got two of these misters from ebay today $26 got the bottles at yardsale $10


----------



## 22606

Good finds there, peanut0862.


----------



## taco183

This bad Cave Demon beast arrived at my doorstep just 10 minutes ago


----------



## Shadowbat

Used another 40% coupon to grab some Fall leaf garland at Hobby Lobby to use for my sign post build.


----------



## Bethany

Picked up some ribbon, a wood frame, a sectioned plastic box & a box of greeting card envelopes for 1/2 fold cards!! Total 4.28


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Bethany said:


> I picked up the last 2 Hallmark had of these yesterday
> View attachment 157801
> 
> Hope what I have in mind will work.


*So what do you have in mind ???*


----------



## Bethany

Hoping to do some texturing on them using modge podge, paper towels, wood, foam. Want to make them into spooky houses. 
at least a couple of them.


----------



## RCIAG

Ordered this little girl from Terry's Village:


----------



## moonwitchkitty

RCIAG I love Zombie Gnomes!! even have a few my self


----------



## Bethany

Think when we get a house I'll add some to the graveyard.


----------



## Redhead

Headed out today to a little thrift store that I know has good glass jars and bottles that would be perfect for my potions I'm working on for the witch display I'm doing at the front of my place this year. Got some really cute ones today, and some Anne Rice books woot! Used one for size comparison.









From left to right for prices: $2, $1, $1, $2, $2. Could not pass them up despite that I have two storage bins already filled with glass bottles and jars for my witchy theme. Been collecting for about three years now so I think I will have a pretty decent display this year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

nice find Redhead


----------



## Bethany

Nice bottles Redhead. You also been collecting labels too? 
I like having bottles and jars of different sizes & shapes.


----------



## Redhead

moonwitchkitty said:


> nice find Redhead


Thanks MCK. 



Bethany said:


> Nice bottles Redhead. You also been collecting labels too?
> I like having bottles and jars of different sizes & shapes.


I have a pinterest board that is just labels so I am prepared for that, I just haven't labeled any pieces of my little glass army stored away. Once I unpack them I'll have to take a few pictures, don't know if I can get them all into one single shot honestly.


----------



## 22606

Neat purchases. 

This is my latest, a skull tic-tac-toe set:








Link, if anyone else is interested: http://www.budk.com/product/Skull-Tic-Tac-Toe/156512.uts?. BudK also has some other excellent items, along with a nice 20%-off sale going at the moment.


----------



## Bethany

Nice Tic Tac Toe set. 
We only have a small tin with Pooh & Piglet or Tigger Magnets. Travel size.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Like that tic-tac-toe set!


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Nice Tic Tac Toe set.
> We only have a small tin with Pooh & Piglet or Tigger Magnets. Travel size.


Thanks, Bethany. Yeah, you have every right to be embarrassed Nothing wrong with that, just not my style

Thank you, also, Tarker.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, Bethany. Yeah, you have every right to be embarrassed Nothing wrong with that, just not my style


Hey came in handy when my daughter was little. Kept her occupied when we went out to dinner.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy jack, you got real lucky finding those items. they are cool. rciag, cute little folk. garth, tic tac toe never looked so fun. 
so nice shadowbat, now you owe us a picture of the funkin carved. nice collection redhead. the far left one really rocks.
so Bethany, what do you have in mind for those cute houses?
blue frog, sorry it's not up to par, but glad it will work out. do please post pictures. before-after
peanut, you can never have enough bottles. and the mister is awesome
taco, he is bad arse
shadowbat will be posting pics soon of his build
Bethany, sounds good. this is for the card exchange, right?


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> so nice shadowbat, now you owe us a picture of the funkin carved.
> shadowbat will be posting pics soon of his build



http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/127408-halloween-sign-post.html


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> so Bethany, what do you have in mind for those cute houses?
> Bethany, sounds good. this is for the card exchange, right?


hallor. want to do them as spooky houses. Going to use the modge podge, paper towels, fun foam, etc. Want some depth & texture. 

What card exchange? Haven't a clue...


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, tic tac toe never looked so fun.


Nor so decrepit... Thanks, hallo.


----------



## Hollie H

If you are like me, then candles are a must have part of the season. 
Bath Body Works Pumpkin Candles

A selection of Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Candles for Fall 2013 are now available at Bath and Body Works online (haven’t checked stores yet but will report back if I do see them in stores).

These candles are all have one main theme, PUMPKINS! Bath & Body Works combines notes of cupcake, apple, even pecan and waffles with Fall’s favorite scent, pumpkin, to create these marvelous candles.















































Bath & Body Works Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle
Harvest pumpkin, sweet vanilla cream and fall’s rich spices

Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Cupcake Candle
Freshly baked pumpkin cupcake covered in loads of rich buttercream frosting

Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Carving Candle
Blend of pumpkin, brown sugar and nutmeg

Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Apple Candle
Apples and pumpkin with cinnamon and clove

Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Caramel Latte Candle
Creamy pumpkin, spiced caramel and sweet cream

Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Pecan Waffles Candle
Pumpkin pecan waffles, maple syrup and brown sugar


Each candle is on sale for $12 (normally $20)) and you can also use code FREESHIP25 to grab a whole lot of them with $1 shipping OR better yet use S139169 to enjoy 20% Off your total order of $25 or more. If you’re ordering all of them the way I did the better option is paying for shipping and use S139169 as you’ll save a bit more money.

They are online now at bathandbodyworks.com


----------



## Saki.Girl

i have that in my amazon bucket to buy too whoot 



Garthgoyle said:


> Neat purchases.
> 
> This is my latest, a skull tic-tac-toe set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, if anyone else is interested: http://www.budk.com/product/Skull-Tic-Tac-Toe/156512.uts?. BudK also has some other excellent items, along with a nice 20%-off sale going at the moment.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i just ordered finaly a Crystal Design Head Vodka Skull Face Bone Glass Bottle


----------



## skullrider

Last Sunday a 7' Werewolf Anamitronic.


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> i have that in my amazon bucket to buy too whoot


I'm not too surprised...


Hollie, many of your candles sound delicious 

Impressive werewolf, skullrider. That should certainly get quite a few people this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.Girl said:


> i just ordered finaly a Crystal Design Head Vodka Skull Face Bone Glass Bottle
> View attachment 158405



Isn't it a cool designed bottle?! Somewhere in my kitchen cabinets is a bottle I picked up from Costco last year. I know that Bevmo also sells it or did. Like you, it was something that I had on my "list" for a while (mostly wine drinkers here). I'm thinking of putting something like tomato juice or cranberry juice in it for a bloody look. It will look great on a buffet table.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I almost ordered a few weeks ago was like so cool boy would i have been surprized i was thinking it was a lot bigger then i read the fine print lol still cool *** hell  




Garthgoyle said:


> I'm not too surprised...
> 
> 
> Hollie, many of your candles sound delicious
> 
> Impressive werewolf, skullrider. That should certainly get quite a few people this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Isn't it a cool designed bottle?! Somewhere in my kitchen cabinets is a bottle I picked up from Costco last year. I know that Bevmo also sells it or did. Like you, it was something that I had on my "list" for a while (mostly wine drinkers here). I'm thinking of putting something like tomato juice or cranberry juice in it for a bloody look. It will look great on a buffet table.


ya i finaly gave in was like just get it so i did that will look great on your buffet table


----------



## 22606

The 'Crystal Head' bottle is wicked, Saki. I saw a couple sizes at the liquor store the other year, but they were a bit too expensive, especially considering how rarely I drink; hopefully, you were able to find it at a reasonable price. Excuse the rambling... It looks awesome


----------



## Bethany

Bought my Crystal Head w/2 skull shot glasses for myself for my birthday back in March. i think it was $40 may have been $50.
Can't wait to get into a house so I can put it on the bar.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> The 'Crystal Head' bottle is wicked, Saki. I saw a couple sizes at the liquor store the other year, but they were a bit too expensive, especially considering how rarely I drink; hopefully, you were able to find it at a reasonable price. Excuse the rambling... It looks awesome


ya i dont drink much but this was a great price and free shipping its empty and i am ok with that LOL 
http://www.amazon.com/AutoM-Fantastic-Crystal-Design-Decanter/dp/B00A2EOJF6


----------



## Bethany

Let me know what you think of it when you get it. It's an 11 oz bottle.


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> ya i dont drink much but this was a great price and free shipping its empty and i am ok with that LOL
> http://www.amazon.com/AutoM-Fantastic-Crystal-Design-Decanter/dp/B00A2EOJF6


Well, there will be going part of my measly little paycheck... Thanks, of course


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Well, there will be going part of my measly little paycheck... Thanks, of course


Read the reviews. IF you don't care that it is small (holds 11 ozs.) & it is not Crystal Head Vodka Brand skull, then you're good to go. 
My Crystal Head Vodka Skull is 750 ml, typical liquor bottle size.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Read the reviews. IF you don't care that it is small (holds 11 ozs.) & it is not Crystal Head Vodka Brand skull, then you're good to go.
> My Crystal Head Vodka Skull is 750 ml, typical liquor bottle size.


That is perfectly fine, since I do not particularly care what brand anything is (in other words, I'm possibly _too_ used to being poor). Thank you for the disclaimer, though, Bethany.


----------



## whichypoo

skullrider said:


> Last Sunday a 7' Werewolf Anamitronic.
> View attachment 158407


THis is killer. got any video yet. would love to see him .


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> That is perfectly fine, since I do not particularly care what brand anything is (in other words, I'm possibly _too_ used to being poor). Thank you for the disclaimer, though, Bethany.


Yep it's perfect size for me to alll I care is that it's a skull I love skulls in all sizes


----------



## skullrider

Here you go witchypoo..... Werewolf video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5li0WsXuf5w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## screamqueen2012

I've been picking up some really good victorian furniture this year to use to decorate with, we do the inside haunted victorian...i'm not putting up our maze this year so decided to put that energy/money inside.......heres my pump organ i found that i'm using in my front hallway with skeletons and such...amazingly you can find these very cheap, this ones in perfect working condition and i got it for 250...i seen them go not playing for 75 at auctions quite a bit.


----------



## Saki.Girl

cool organ. wish i had a bigger house i would love to have one


----------



## Paint It Black

I am loooooving the organ.


----------



## 22606

Amazing score, screamqueen2012. That organ is majestic.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hollie H said:


> If you are like me, then candles are a must have part of the season.
> Bath Body Works Pumpkin Candles
> 
> A selection of Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Candles for Fall 2013 are now available at Bath and Body Works online (haven’t checked stores yet but will report back if I do see them in stores).
> 
> These candles are all have one main theme, PUMPKINS! Bath & Body Works combines notes of cupcake, apple, even pecan and waffles with Fall’s favorite scent, pumpkin, to create these marvelous candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bath & Body Works Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle
> Harvest pumpkin, sweet vanilla cream and fall’s rich spices
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Cupcake Candle
> Freshly baked pumpkin cupcake covered in loads of rich buttercream frosting
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Carving Candle
> Blend of pumpkin, brown sugar and nutmeg
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Apple Candle
> Apples and pumpkin with cinnamon and clove
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Caramel Latte Candle
> Creamy pumpkin, spiced caramel and sweet cream
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Pecan Waffles Candle
> Pumpkin pecan waffles, maple syrup and brown sugar
> 
> 
> Each candle is on sale for $12 (normally $20)) and you can also use code FREESHIP25 to grab a whole lot of them with $1 shipping OR better yet use S139169 to enjoy 20% Off your total order of $25 or more. If you’re ordering all of them the way I did the better option is paying for shipping and use S139169 as you’ll save a bit more money.
> 
> They are online now at bathandbodyworks.com


Those scents look amazing!! I hope they get similar scents in for their Anti-bac Hand Soaps, as well, since I get those for every season and I am nearly out.


----------



## skullrider

Awesome score. Looks heavy...


----------



## 22606

skullrider said:


> Awesome score. Looks heavy...


We'll have to go help 'lift' it Unfortunately, I wouldn't have the room, anyhow...


----------



## tortured_serenity

I actually spotted an awesome organ almost exactly like yours on craigslist for free but called and called and got no answer  It was beautiful!



screamqueen2012 said:


> View attachment 158462
> 
> 
> I've been picking up some really good victorian furniture this year to use to decorate with, we do the inside haunted victorian...i'm not putting up our maze this year so decided to put that energy/money inside.......heres my pump organ i found that i'm using in my front hallway with skeletons and such...amazingly you can find these very cheap, this ones in perfect working condition and i got it for 250...i seen them go not playing for 75 at auctions quite a bit.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I LOVE the smell of pumpkin when we are carving our Jack-o-lanterns! I might have to get a couple of those candles.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My Grandinroad Helsa arrived today, love her. First "real" prop for the season I guess.

Yesterday I picked up a little cupcake cookbook at JoAnn's called "Lily Vanilli in: A Zombie Ate My Cupcake". I really like a number of the designs in it like "Sweeny Todd's Surprise", kind of a little cupcake pie with a surprise.  Might use that design for some carnival treats. The "Marzipan Beetles", "Rotten Ragworms", "Zombie Hands" and "Bleeding Hearts" are also among my favorites. I saw that Bookcloseouts has this cookbook for a good price, less than what I paid for mine, which was 9.95. There are apparently two versions, one the cookbook alone and a boxed set that includes the cookbook, cookie cutters and marzipan sculpting tools. Bookcloseouts has both versions. I've bought from them many times before and they are great. I know I won't make cupcakes in the next week or so but I didn't want to wait so picked it up locally.

Then today I picked up two chain link purse handles that were on clearance at JoAnn's. I'll think they will work great around a prop's neck or as a dog collar. Made by Blum, both ends have a clasp so connecting will be simple.

JoAnn's has their fall out in my store but no Halloween. Clerk said within a month most likely. Didn't sound like he really had inside info though.


----------



## hallorenescene

skullrider, he is awesome. 
screamqueen, that organ is georgous.


----------



## stormygirl84

Hollie H said:


> If you are like me, then candles are a must have part of the season.
> Bath Body Works Pumpkin Candles
> 
> A selection of Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Candles for Fall 2013 are now available at Bath and Body Works online (haven’t checked stores yet but will report back if I do see them in stores).
> 
> These candles are all have one main theme, PUMPKINS! Bath & Body Works combines notes of cupcake, apple, even pecan and waffles with Fall’s favorite scent, pumpkin, to create these marvelous candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bath & Body Works Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle
> Harvest pumpkin, sweet vanilla cream and fall’s rich spices
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Cupcake Candle
> Freshly baked pumpkin cupcake covered in loads of rich buttercream frosting
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Carving Candle
> Blend of pumpkin, brown sugar and nutmeg
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Apple Candle
> Apples and pumpkin with cinnamon and clove
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Caramel Latte Candle
> Creamy pumpkin, spiced caramel and sweet cream
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Pecan Waffles Candle
> Pumpkin pecan waffles, maple syrup and brown sugar
> 
> 
> Each candle is on sale for $12 (normally $20)) and you can also use code FREESHIP25 to grab a whole lot of them with $1 shipping OR better yet use S139169 to enjoy 20% Off your total order of $25 or more. If you’re ordering all of them the way I did the better option is paying for shipping and use S139169 as you’ll save a bit more money.
> 
> They are online now at bathandbodyworks.com


Ah, crap. Now I'm probably going to have to shell out for their candles. These look amazing. I hope they have them out in stores soon!

As for myself, I just broke down and ordered a variety 12-pack of votives from Dark Candles. Looking forward to trying them out, as I've heard LOTS of good things about them.


----------



## BlueFrog

ScreamQueen, that organ is absolutely stunning. I see decent organs for sale or free fairly regularly, but that one is a standout. And speaking of standouts....

Skullrider, I'm normally iffy on prop werewolves, but that one can join my display _any_ time. What a handsome beast!


----------



## Bethany

I'd find myself seeking a divorce attorney if I brought home an organ!! LMAO


----------



## Shadowbat

Hollie H said:


> If you are like me, then candles are a must have part of the season.
> Bath Body Works Pumpkin Candles
> 
> A selection of Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Candles for Fall 2013 are now available at Bath and Body Works online (haven’t checked stores yet but will report back if I do see them in stores).
> 
> These candles are all have one main theme, PUMPKINS! Bath & Body Works combines notes of cupcake, apple, even pecan and waffles with Fall’s favorite scent, pumpkin, to create these marvelous candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bath & Body Works Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle
> Harvest pumpkin, sweet vanilla cream and fall’s rich spices
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Cupcake Candle
> Freshly baked pumpkin cupcake covered in loads of rich buttercream frosting
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Carving Candle
> Blend of pumpkin, brown sugar and nutmeg
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Apple Candle
> Apples and pumpkin with cinnamon and clove
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Caramel Latte Candle
> Creamy pumpkin, spiced caramel and sweet cream
> 
> Bath & Body Works Pumpkin Pecan Waffles Candle
> Pumpkin pecan waffles, maple syrup and brown sugar
> 
> 
> Each candle is on sale for $12 (normally $20)) and you can also use code FREESHIP25 to grab a whole lot of them with $1 shipping OR better yet use S139169 to enjoy 20% Off your total order of $25 or more. If you’re ordering all of them the way I did the better option is paying for shipping and use S139169 as you’ll save a bit more money.
> 
> They are online now at bathandbodyworks.com



My wife and I actually prefer B&BW candles over Yankee Candles. I'm sure most of these will be purchased as soon as the stores get them.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Ok I'm not really high on inflatables but I could not in good Halloween consciousness, leave this behind. Got this 10 foot long air blown, animated with music at a flea market

Took a risk for $30


----------



## stormygirl84

Scorpion, I like it! It's spooky AND fun at the same time! You'll have to let us know how it looks set up.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Here is how it looks set up haphazardly


----------



## 22606

Not much of a fan of inflatables, but that was certainly a great price for one of _that_ size, xxScorpion64xx.


----------



## Bethany

I would not have passed it up either!!

Ok SO didn't get these today, but just got back to our place so finally can upload pics.








will be great additions to my Butcher's Shop OR the blood splattered LABORATORY.

Now I spotted these two items today at Hallmark & forgot to get pics of the other Halloween ornaments. 
for the Harry Potter Fans I give you the Hogwarts castle ornament. It has sound.







and here was a witch in a pumpkin


----------



## stormygirl84

I got more wooden frames at Michael's today, and some bottles for painting.

I was thrilled to see one (just one) little endcap filled with Halloween stuff. Nothing new, really, probably just knick-knacks leftover from last year, but it made my day anyway.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks for the nice comments folks


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Had my first Halloween sighting today, the Hallmark store has some Halloween stuff out so I bought something for good luck...


----------



## 22606

Neat finds, Bethany and Stringy_Jack.


----------



## Bethany

Stringy_Jack said:


> Had my first Halloween sighting today, the Hallmark store has some Halloween stuff out so I bought something for good luck...
> 
> View attachment 158691


I didn't see those at the Hallmark I was in, but I also was hanging out at the Christmas ornament display.


----------



## Tannasgach

This guy was calling out to me a few days ago, seemed a little perturbed about something:


----------



## digbugsgirl

You guys are finding some great stuff! Tannasgach, that is one creepy pumpkin!


----------



## 22606

Tannasgach said:


> This guy was calling out to me a few days ago, seemed a little perturbed about something:
> View attachment 158699


Ha. That is neat. Where did you find the pumpkin, Tannasgach?

Here is why he is worried, I'd think


----------



## Tannasgach

Got him at Goodwill for $1.09.  He's ceramic but he has a crack in the back. I don't want it to crack further, anyone know what I should use to seal it?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

and some wall paper


----------



## Saki.Girl

so cool can not wait to see what you do 


moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 158726
> View attachment 158727
> View attachment 158728
> and some wall paper


----------



## Bethany

Me too! Me Too!!


----------



## Tannasgach

omg that's one of those puzzle dollhouses. I was looking at them as an alternative to the Tennyson dollhouse http://shop.greenleafdollhouses.com/Tennyson-Laser-Cut-Dollhouse-Kit.html. Please keep us posted on your progress moonkitty; already love the pewter plates and dress form.

<good lawd, I was so excited over seeing that house I left the 'witch' out of your name. Makes you wonder though, what would a moon kitty look like >


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i found one for 20 on ebay there are still some listed close to that price.


----------



## Tannasgach

Really?! Does it say anywhere if the house is full scale or half scale? These miniature items come in different sizes. I learned this a few years back when I started collecting things for a lighthouse dollhouse I was planning on getting. Full scale is 1:12 (one inch in dollhouse size equals 12 inches in real size, Half scale is 1:24, one inch = 24 inches. I bought a hall chair that was around 5 inches tall and a rocking chair around 2 inches, a kitchen table in half scale and plates in full scale, teeny tiny eggs and big milk bottles.... I was buying these things online and when they started arriving, well things just weren't looking right.

After Halloween, after Christmas, I should really get back to that lighthouse project. The full scale house is around 4 feet tall  so I decided on half scale which is well, obviously, half the size. It's much harder finding things in half scale though. There's also a quarter scale 1:48. The reason I'm rambling on over here is I want my Gothic dollhouse to be in full scale cause there's a much better selection of items to choose from.

These miniatures fascinate me. I always thought it would be cool to do a fairy cottage also.


----------



## Paint It Black

Tanna, I am glad you did talk about the dollhouse scale. You may have helped me avoid some mistakes in the future. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Hit pay dirt at the flea market this weekend.Lighted Halloween Village,they wanted $7.00,I got it for $5.00. Never been used ! Ceramic pumpkins and a tree with a JOL for a base !!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Tannasgach said:


> omg that's one of those puzzle dollhouses. I was looking at them as an alternative to the Tennyson dollhouse http://shop.greenleafdollhouses.com/Tennyson-Laser-Cut-Dollhouse-Kit.html. Please keep us posted on your progress moonkitty; already love the pewter plates and dress form.
> 
> <good lawd, I was so excited over seeing that house I left the 'witch' out of your name. Makes you wonder though, what would a moon kitty look like >


 ~ Assembled size: 11.4" long x 6.4" wide x 17.5" high 
~ This would most closely translate to 1/2" dollhouse scale (but is not exact) but it would go around the scale of the fisher price Doll house i am already in the process of flipping


----------



## Bethany

misterhalloween said:


> View attachment 158768
> View attachment 158768
> View attachment 158769
> View attachment 158770
> 
> 
> Hit pay dirt at the flea market this weekend.Lighted Halloween Village,they wanted $7.000,I got it for $5.00. Never been used ! Ceramic pumpkins and a tree with a JOL for a base !!!!!


Which flea market did you go to? I need to finds some new ones to check out!!


----------



## Guest

The flea market I went to was in Mount Dora,Fl.They also have some great thrift stores around here that put out Halloween stuff all year round.The only problem is I'm running out of storage !!!!


----------



## sumrtym

Stopped in at Tuesday Morning which was next to the grocery store I was heading to, and picked up this set of rubber stamps for $3.99 + tax.


----------



## Bethany

OH you went to Rettingers! I keep forgetting that is in Mt. Dora. I hear ya about the storage!! 
I'm in Leesburg. May go to Webster tomorrow. Any other Flea Markets you know of? Been to Marion Flea Market?
My flea market friends are Snowbirds so they won't be back until Nov.


----------



## Saki.Girl

sumrtym said:


> Stopped in at Tuesday Morning which was next to the grocery store I was heading to, and picked up this set of rubber stamps for $3.99 + tax.
> View attachment 158842


i may have to look in these stores have not been to the one here


----------



## smitty

Holly cow.....I've been thinking about enhancing my cemetery this year. I stopped by a local thrift store and found some treasures. I got a metal gate fence, 4 plastic pillars that were used at weddings. The fence was in two sections and is high on one side and lower on the other. Perfect because 2 of the pillars were taller than the others.

So now I have the paint the pillars to look like granite. I've been watching tutorials on how-to paint. Any suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## icemanfred

anyone remember these?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Such awesome finds!


----------



## 22606

Great buys.

Many of us (myself included) are likely too young to remember the last, icemanfred, but it does look like it would be very cool


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Looks like I'm going to have to make a trip to Tuesday Morning. I love the rubber stamps Sumrtym! Did Tuesday Morning have any other Halloween decorations? I stopped to check out my local Tues. Morning about two weeks ago and there wasn't anything out yet. And if I remember correctly, I'd already bought a couple of things there at this time last year.


----------



## sumrtym

Tarker Midnight said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to make a trip to Tuesday Morning. I love the rubber stamps Sumrtym! Did Tuesday Morning have any other Halloween decorations? I stopped to check out my local Tues. Morning about two weeks ago and there wasn't anything out yet. And if I remember correctly, I'd already bought a couple of things there at this time last year.


This was the only set of Halloween stamps at that store (with their ink, scrapbooking paper, etc), and I took the last (only?) one. These are foam backed (I generally prefer the acrylic so I can see through them when I can get the design in them). Over in the area they normally put Halloween items, they had like a single package of Halloween paper plates, something else I can't remember (not decor really), and like 5 of the same black hoodie dog costume with skeleton dog printed on it. That was it. Last week, they didn't even have that though.


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, I wasn't a big fan of inflatables either, but I tell you, I put out 3 last year, and boy were they a hit. this year I am going to put out 5, maybe 6. that one you got I've never seen before. boy is it impressive. I love the size and all it has going on. you got it at a steal. I wonder what it cost originally. a pretty penny i'm sure
Bethany, cute ornaments
string, nice ornament
tanna, that is quite the pumpkin. very unusual but cool face
moonwitch, nice find. so how you going to redo her
misterhalloween, nice scores
sumrtym, nice stamps
iceman, those are quite the make up sets


----------



## taco183

Tannasgach said:


> This guy was calling out to me a few days ago, seemed a little perturbed about something:
> View attachment 158699


Nice find there like the way its face is lookin lol!


----------



## Bethany

Ok, not really Halloween, but they will end up scattered about by cabinets of curiosities - they will guarding the stuff. 









I have 5 more to get from McDonalds.


----------



## hallorenescene

ahhh, those are cute bethany


----------



## Bethany

I LOVE minions! My daughter made me one out of Polymer Clay, bought me one for my birthday & I "won" one at Universal Studios last July. 
Also saw both movies. the 2nd one in 3D. hehehe


----------



## 22606

Amusing. I especially like the purple minion, Bethany


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Amusing. I especially like the purple minion, Bethany


That is an Evil Minion - the minions were changed by an evil scientist in Despicable Me2


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok I need to go to McDonald's those are Awsome


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> That is an Evil Minion - the minions were changed by an evil scientist in Despicable Me2


No wonder why I like him more...


----------



## Guest

I bought the ring two used for $4, I also got some "liquitex" to help with the fake guts i'm making. I got some more stuff but it's not Halloween stuff so i'll leave it at that.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i found 2 signs one is a shape of a giant ticket and the other is a square that says "do not enter"


----------



## Katster

Several months back I started a small prop which was http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/125852-doby-house-elf-head.html?highlight= from the Harry Potter series but have been unable to finish it as I have not been able to find just the right mirror to mount him on. I wanted to have it look like he was coming out of the mirror. Well there is a gal here in this forum that befriended me as we both live here in Alberta Canada. We have talked a few times and commented on each others work several times. Well yesterday I actually got to meet her and her 2 fantastic teenagers as she showed up with the most perfect mirror to mount Doby on!!! I am still in utter amazement as how this happened. She got some items from a friend and seen this one and thought it would be perfect for my Doby and made a trip just to bring it to me at no charge which has me stupified. Now where does that kind of thing happen? Right here in this awesome forum! I am still on cloud nine and can't stop grinning to myself. Now to get to work and finish the project. So here is where I say THANK YOU TREX, you are the best and I just fell in love with your kids. Oh here is a pic of the frame of the mirror she brought me.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweenprops, good score on ring 2. I loved ring 1, and heard 2 is just as good
kat, that frame is gorgeous, can't wait to see what you do with it.
gemmy, the signs sound cool


----------



## Bethany

Just because they are going to become part of my display in my cabinets
My latest additons 







The one with the banana says banana, giggles & says ohh banana, He is my favorite!! 

Kat, Nice that you and TRex got to meet. Love the frame it is gorgeous! 
I too will be meeting up with some people from this forum on Saturday & another soon as we only live about 20 - 30 min. apart! Cannot wait!


----------



## Katster

Bethany too funny just yesterday I was reading one of your posts about these minions and had to google in images just to see what the heck they were. Then today I find everyone is posting pics of their own little darlings. And it was great meeting someone from the forum we got to swap stories on building stuff and every other thing, just not enough time to sit and gab more but it was great!


----------



## Bethany

Katster said:


> Bethany too funny just yesterday I was reading one of your posts about these minions and had to google in images just to see what the heck they were. Then today I find everyone is posting pics of their own little darlings. And it was great meeting someone from the forum we got to swap stories on building stuff and every other thing, just not enough time to sit and gab more but it was great!


I highly recommend both Despicable me movies! My husband is not like me but he said he enjoyed both! I cannot believe I don't own Despicable Me!
I did have to go to Universal Studios last year, in JULY to boot, to ride the Despicable Me ride & of course all the Harry Potter stuff. Don't think I missed much at either park.


----------



## Katster

Holy crap now I am so jealous!!! When I heard about the Harry Potter theme park I almost died. That is on my bucket list for sure. I think I have googled every photo of other people taking photos of their visit. SOOO JEALOUS!!! LOL!


----------



## Bethany

Katster said:


> Holy crap now I am so jealous!!! When I heard about the Harry Potter theme park I almost died. That is on my bucket list for sure. I think I have googled every photo of other people taking photos of their visit. SOOO JEALOUS!!! LOL!


Well, if you come to FL and we are in a house, you can stay with us!! I'll go along if you come in our fall or winter season. Summer's just too freaking hot for me and spring isn't much better. lol


----------



## 22606

Katster, it's cool that you got to meet up with a member from here, plus that you got an excellent frame out of it.

The minions are cute, Bethany


During a trip to Walmart today, I stumbled upon these beauts:
















The book, which is labeled as being ordinarily $25, was in the clearance section of the literature area for a little less than $7 and is an interactive mystery with extras inside, such as removable photos and 'antique' journal entries on parchment. (Sorry, but I got lazy and simply cropped someone's picture that I found online)


----------



## Bethany

nice garth! now a skutterfly would look great sitting on the edge of that candle.


----------



## ZombieLion

http://www.amazon.com/Bronzed-Door-Knocker-Halloween-Prop/dp/B000IDC2I2

look at these and they are cheap!!! I am getting some


----------



## Katster

Garth I just checked online at Amazon while looking at those cool door knockers Zombie Lion put up and the book is 21.00 on sale there but it looks totally awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Katster that is so cool you got to met someone from here  

garthgoyle that light and book are so cool 

and the door knockers are so cool


----------



## theundeadofnight

Here are a couple of things I picked up at yard sales , before they get their new look to fit the Orphanage ..










About the size of an 8 X 10 photo .










Much too white and clean , but not for long . . It doesn't work so I am going to gut the electronics .


----------



## 22606

Thank you for the compliments, Bethany, Katster, and Saki. 

Those are certainly interesting doorknockers, ZombieLion.

Great finds, theundeadofnight.


----------



## sumrtym

Hobby Lobby, 40% fall merchandise this week made the pair under $17 total. They have another slightly taller one standing straight facing forward as well. Each size is about $2 more than the one below it. Smallest normally is $11.99.


----------



## 22606

I like those, sumrtym.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

sumrtym said:


> Hobby Lobby, 40% fall merchandise this week made the pair under $17 total. They have another slightly taller one standing straight facing forward as well. Each size is about $2 more than the one below it. Smallest normally is $11.99.
> View attachment 159135


Very nice. I like those figurines too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ZombieLion said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Bronzed-Door-Knocker-Halloween-Prop/dp/B000IDC2I2
> 
> look at these and they are cheap!!! I am getting some



I agree! I bought one for one of my brownstone facade doors. Was tempted to order more but want the doors to look different. I know they're plastic, probably molded, but hope they are a thick plastic and will hold up. Thanks.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I agree! I bought one for one of my brownstone facade doors. Was tempted to order more but want the doors to look different. I know they're plastic, probably molded, but hope they are a thick plastic and will hold up. Thanks.


More expensive, but if they don't, you could always go with this iron one from designtoscano.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, nice candle, but I really like that book.
zombie, door knockers are very cool. I have a few myself.
theundead, the frames are very pretty, can't wait to see what you do with them. and I remember when those phones were popular. I've always liked the look of them. they had them in black too.
sumrtym, those crows are very cool. and that doorknocker is awesome


----------



## Bethany

Picked up 6 of these at Big Lots Sunday. 
Going to put them in the last Chandelier I bought for $5. Want to have it for outside by pool when we get a house.
Then I can spook it up for Halloween!!














haven't decided what color chandelier will be.
And YES that is one of our storage units.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, nice candle, but I really like that book.


Thank you, hallo. I couldn't believe the price discrepancy when I peeled the sticker off and saw what the book had cost originally...

Good eye, Bethany; the chandelier will work perfectly for Halloween when you recolor it (silver with black drybrushing, gunmetal, gloss black, etc.). Those globe lights are a great find, too.


----------



## Katster

Bethany do you pull out all the original wiring in the chandelier then put in the solar garden spike globes?


----------



## digbugsgirl

Great buys everyone! Love the rotary phone undead


----------



## digbugsgirl

That's a great idea Bethany! I'm sure the chandelier will look great with those lights.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the door knocker


----------



## Bethany

Katster said:


> Bethany do you pull out all the original wiring in the chandelier then put in the solar garden spike globes?


Kat, I haven't done a solar light yet, but probably will cut wires, but leave the sockets to put the solar light sleeves over - make the light more stable.
I have done ones that remained electrical & hubby attached plugs so I can move them about. Trying to figure out how to make fixture in A house adaptabe so I can plug in my chandeliers at halloween time without removing normal fans or lights. Sure hubby will figure it out.

Garth Thank You. I didn't think about dry brushing. DUH! I may go with painting it black then dry brushing silver so I can dry brush silver on the solar lights plastic sleeves!!

There will also be a made over chandelier over the head of the bed when the time comes (headboard is going to be repurposed doors or bifold doors). Won't interfere with ceiling fans, cause lord knows you HAVE to have ceiling fans in FL!


----------



## Katster

Thanks Bethany just looking at your pics created a great image of a dark chandelier outside with the solar lights as I love the eerie glow of solar lighting, and with bats and such hanging off of it. Time to head over to pinterest to see if I can find any images that are in my head already.


----------



## Bethany

Katster said:


> Thanks Bethany just looking at your pics created a great image of a dark chandelier outside with the solar lights as I love the eerie glow of solar lighting, and with bats and such hanging off of it. Time to head over to pinterest to see if I can find any images that are in my head already.


Check out My Halloween House board on pinterest. There are pics of my Skull Chandeliers I did. They hung in the garage during the party & for storage too!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

is the solor panel on the top of the lights ? 

i did this with some solor lights and then picked up some glass covers they fit perfect and the panals were not blocked so they charge with no issues 




can not wait to see yours when it is done i want to do this with one 
I am on the look out for one i want to paint bats on the glass just have not come accross one yet in time LOL 



Bethany said:


> Picked up 6 of these at Big Lots Sunday.
> Going to put them in the last Chandelier I bought for $5. Want to have it for outside by pool when we get a house.
> Then I can spook it up for Halloween!!
> View attachment 159174
> 
> View attachment 159175
> 
> haven't decided what color chandelier will be.
> And YES that is one of our storage units.


----------



## 22606

I like what you did with the lamps, Saki.


My Halloween items from Lakeside Collection arrived today. For not quite $5 each, I ordered a couple of pairs of hanging hands (I got two of each type, clawing and grabbing, despite the picture); they are sturdy resin. The table runner is nice quailty, as well. I just found out that none are up at the site anymore, unfortunately... I didn't mean to tease anyone Hopefully, they will get more in before Halloween.


----------



## Bethany

I was eyeballing those hands. I like them!! Thanks for review Garth!!


----------



## 22606

Thanks, Bethany. They sure don't kid around when they say 'limited quantities' of an item, though...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle even though the hands might have sold out for now, it's nice to see a member's photos of what they look like so you know if you want to order them when they come back into stock. A photo's worth a thousand words.


----------



## Katster

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Garthgoyle even though the hands might have sold out for now, it's nice to see a member's photos of what they look like so you know if you want to order them when they come back into stock. A photo's worth a thousand words.


I agree with Spookie I definitely would order some of these now that I seen them... if they come back.


----------



## 22606

Thank you, GoS. Here is hoping that you will be able to get your hands on them, Katster. (Bad pun, I know...)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ohhhhh, LOL. And a round of applause for that one Garthgoyle....oh wait I need some hands to do that with . Seriously they look nice. I wonder how they compare to the ones GR sold last year. Not on their site this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey ABC Distributing/Lakeside/etc did get in some new stuff as someone posted on that thread. They have a rat-eating prop similar to the one I bought from a grocery store a few years back. Somewhat different look to the prop, mine didn't have eyes that light up and wasn't a blood covered zombie. I haven't watched the video yet but am curious if the sound track is the same. This guy will reactions from people! 

I use mine as part of a pirate raft crew willing to eat anything that has ventured on board a starving floation device. And as we know rats hop ships all the time so it has basis to it. Think of it as furry chicken...

http://www.abcdistributing.com/Holi...mbie/prod1080356.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Ohhhhh, LOL. And a round of applause for that one Garthgoyle....oh wait I need some hands to do that with . Seriously they look nice. I wonder how they compare to the ones GR sold last year. Not on their site this year.


Heh. I deserved that... Thanks, GoS. They look pretty similar to me, other than these missing the cuffs shown on the Grandin Road hands:










Better hurry up and order these beauties, since they are also limited: http://www.abcdistributing.com/Toys...-Wig/prod1080324.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search. Kidding, but watch these 'wigs' sell out in no time


----------



## Saki.Girl

my vodka skull came today very happy with it 


and in my with all my other skulls


----------



## 22606

Very nice, and the skull fits in perfectly with the rest of your decor, Saki.


----------



## katshead42

Nice collection of skulls there!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that will look so pretty by your pool. you could paint it black with purple dry brushing. 
saki, that is sooo cute.
garth, the hands are hands up a winner. nice table runner too. I got a pair of those hands last year from gr. I don't remember if they have cuffs though. they are so creepy looking. I love them. and garth, somehow I can see you in that inflatable skelly head. lol
saki, your curio cabinet is gorgeous, and it holds some real treasures. nice vodka bottle. I have 2 of them too. they are very pretty bottles


----------



## digbugsgirl

Wow Saki! You have quite a collection.


----------



## Saki.Girl

katshead42 said:


> Nice collection of skulls there!


thank you a bit of a skull freak LOL my husband calls that my shrine LOL


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, the hands are hands up a winner. nice table runner too. I got a pair of those hands last year from gr. I don't remember if they have cuffs though. they are so creepy looking. I love them. and garth, somehow I can see you in that inflatable skelly head. lol


Thank you, hallo. I'm sure that yours have the cuffs if you happened to order them from GR. Regarding that last part, would you like your kick in the keister now or 
later?


----------



## Saki.Girl

digbugsgirl said:


> Wow Saki! You have quite a collection.


thank you ya never have to many skulls LOL need more though lol


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought this guy from Stolloween's Etsy store:


----------



## Bethany

I LOVE Stolloween! SO creative. Some day I'm gonna make the ornaments he has the how to on!!
Nice choice!! Just the right amount of creepiness.


----------



## RCIAG

I'm in the middle of one of his frogs but since I tend to do my macheing outside I got stifled by the disgusting humidity & heat.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, that is a true work of art.
garth, whatever do you mean? lol


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, whatever do you mean? lol


Pretty self-explanatory

I like your crazy-eyed bat, RCIAG


----------



## RCIAG

He's also doing custom art too. You can send him your kid's monster drawing & he'll make him come to life in mache. It's not cheap but it's pretty cool & I'm sure kids would love it.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/153708460/childrens-artwork-paper-mache-sculptures?ref=shop_home_feat


----------



## vwgirl

I just ordered this necklace and matching bracelet from Pier One.








Here is the like to their fall Halloween section.
http://www.pier1.com/outdoor-seasonal-decor/halloween,default,sc.html


----------



## sumrtym

vwgirl said:


> Here is the like to their fall Halloween section.
> http://www.pier1.com/outdoor-seasonal-decor/halloween,default,sc.html


Thanks for that! Glad I grabbed some of the witch leggings to put on chair / table legs last year......on clearance...for making wreaths (one set orange, the other purple). They had quite a few left at clearance time (of course, they had a crazy stupid high price on them before that) and looks like they aren't carrying them this year.


----------



## tortured_serenity

They have a few things I like, I'll have to check them out too. Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

who knew they had such delighfully chic ghoulish kid's clothing??? (i am afraid i'm gonna warp that pooor kid if i'm not careful).


----------



## stormygirl84

I got a bunch of stuff at Michael's tonight! 

They've finally got a few things other than ribbons out. Mostly it's the kiddie stuff - laser cut wooden stuff and foam stuff.

I bought a 3-D spooky wooden tree and a 3-D wooden candelabra, a wooden Happy Halloween sign, two wooden jack o'lanterns (one of which lights up!), and two wooden sugar skulls. I'm looking forward to painting all of them.

I also got two small wooden coffins - one laughs when you open it! They'll be painted, too. 

And I got a grapevine wreath that I'll be decorating with ribbons I've picked up on past trips to Michael's.

I gots more projects for the weekend.


----------



## Bethany

Cool! I texted my sister in Ohio to check DT's there for the Feather Butterflies I used for my Skutterflies. THe store she went to has 21 packs!! She picked me up 12. with 3 to a pack that's 36. Lot of Skutterflies or Petrifiend Butterflies!


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, that's pretty artsy. I like it
vwgirl, I love jewelry. that is a very pretty piece
wicked witch, is that your little girl. she is adorable, and that dress is delightful


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ZombieLion said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Bronzed-Door-Knocker-Halloween-Prop/dp/B000IDC2I2
> 
> look at these and they are cheap!!! I am getting some


My doorknocker came today! Very fast service. The lion (CORRECTION--Demon skull) looks pretty good for $2 something (under 6 to my door). Wasn't sure what to expect for the low cost. I guess I didn't pay attention to the dimensions because I was a bit shocked that it was as large as it is -- 8 x 10. It does have a nice presence. The door knocker ring is part of the mold so it doesn't move. That was a bit disappointing but if you are doing a door for a castle, etc. and don't want the kids playing around with it, that might not matter. I'll come back and post a photo tomorrow.


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The lion looks pretty good for $2 something (under 6 to my door).


It's a demon skull isn't it? That's what I'm seeing on the Amazon photo.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> I like what you did with the lamps, Saki.
> 
> 
> My Halloween items from Lakeside Collection arrived today. For not quite $5 each, I ordered a couple of pairs of hanging hands (I got two of each type, clawing and grabbing, despite the picture); they are sturdy resin. The table runner is nice quailty, as well. I just found out that none are up at the site anymore, unfortunately... I didn't mean to tease anyone Hopefully, they will get more in before Halloween.



@@Garthgoyle and RCIAG, I was persistent in pursing the Creepy Hand Wall Hangers despite the fact they were removed from the websites from Lakeside/ABC Distributing/LTD. Thanks for mentioning the SKU was from Lakeside. I probably should have figured that out since you said you ordered from Lakeside not ABC Distributing. I have my account thru ABC, and giving them your numbers and telling them that it was a Lakeside number enabled them to look up the ABC number. And...they still had a very limited number in stock (all 3 companies share the same stock I think)...so I was able to order - a set of 3 each, both the clawing and the grabbing. Had to figure out how many to order based on our entry wall length near our front door. I think they'll look great there as you come in. At $4.95 each they are a pretty good deal. I actually like that they are just hands so you can use them however you like. I was told that they didn't have any indication that these would be reordered so this could be it.

When I called they had only 25 of the grabbing hands left (ABC # 547177-6WH7-GRB ) and 50 of the clawing hands ( ABC # 547177-6WH7-CLW ). You can still order them by using their Quick Order Form or by calling their Customer Service staff. 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> It's a demon skull isn't it? That's what I'm seeing on the Amazon photo.



Yes, I guess so. It does have ridged horns. I guess I posted "lion" for some bizzare reason I can't even explain! It's definitely a skull too! Must be the high temps today. I was outside most of the day watering our newly planted palms before they dried up. Can't wait for the irrigation to go in next month. Thanks for catching that and I made the correction above in the post too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, that's pretty artsy. I like it
> vwgirl, I love jewelry. that is a very pretty piece
> wicked witch, is that your little girl. she is adorable, and that dress is delightful


no, she's not mine but she certainly goes a long way to help sell that dress...she is precious!!


----------



## BiggieShawty

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@Garthgoyle and RCIAG, I was persistent in pursing the Creepy Hand Wall Hangers despite the fact they were removed from the websites from Lakeside/ABC Distributing/LTD. Thanks for mentioning the SKU was from Lakeside. I probably should have figured that out since you said you ordered from Lakeside not ABC Distributing. I have my account thru ABC, and giving them your numbers and telling them that it was a Lakeside number enabled them to look up the ABC number. And...they still had a very limited number in stock (all 3 companies share the same stock I think)...so I was able to order - a set of 3 each, both the clawing and the grabbing. Had to figure out how many to order based on our entry wall length near our front door. I think they'll look great there as you come in. At $4.95 each they are a pretty good deal. I actually like that they are just hands so you can use them however you like. I was told that they didn't have any indication that these would be reordered so this could be it.
> 
> When I called they had only 25 of the grabbing hands left (ABC # 547177-6WH7-GRB ) and 50 of the clawing hands ( ABC # 547177-6WH7-CLW ). You can still order them by using their Quick Order Form or by calling their Customer Service staff.
> 
> Thanks Guys!



I created an account and used the quick order form at ABC Distributing. I was able to order them, so hopefully I get them. Thanks for posting the instructions. This item looks similar to something that Grandin Road had two years.


----------



## 22606

That is a very glamorous necklace, vwgirl.

Pleased to hear that you were able to order the hands after all, GoS. You're welcome.


----------



## RCIAG

I just got my hands yesterday & they are pretty awesome!! They're pretty heavy too but right now they're just on the wall with some picture hangers that were up there for some other stuff.

The zombie decanter is heavier than I'd expected but pretty cool too.

I wonder why the hands are listed as out of stock or not available when they have stock? Maybe they held some back for closer to Halloween?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

No, from what I understand when their quanties get to a certain point they get listed as "Limited Quantities Available" and then when they drop to a point below that, they pull them from the site probably to give some leeway so that orders that come in by mail might still be filled. Customer Service has been very helpful. If you are interested in an item they said the most important thing you can do is get the item number. 

I've taken to grabbing a screen shot of things I like online now with my iPad since they are disappearing so fast (click the Home button and the Power Button at the same time and you'll hear a camera click and it will put the image in your Photo album). Portrait Mode when you do this works the best for getting a lot in the screen capture. You can always delete it later but in the meantime you get a photo of it along with description, pricing and with most companies item number in most cases, otherwise that's another screen. If you want to hold on to the photo you can create an album for Halloween Shopping Items of Interest and add it to that.

@@BiggieShawty, glad to help and nice to tell me I was of help. You should know in a few days if you do Order Status on their site if they still had enough quantity to ship. Good luck.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ...when they drop to a point below that, they pull them from the site probably to give some leeway so that orders that come in by mail might still be filled.


That would make perfect sense, but the hands were listed as 'online only', as were other low-stock Halloween items that are also gone. *Scratches head* Your guess is as good as mine...


Michaels had a few endcaps of Halloween home decor up, although they were scattered about the store; thanks to a coupon for 25% off _all_ items, I wound up with two candleholders, a rhinestone-studded spider bottle (there is also a skull design), and a hanging sign (in addition, there is one with a skull that is very similar to the ornaments from last year). In my opinion, the owl candleholder is an excellent companion piece to the previous skull version (still available, too).


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I went to Michaels' and bought two of the coffins that laugh when you open them (by the time I got home, neither of them worked again....GRRR), 1 potion bottle (black) 8 black glitter taper candles, two glitter pumpkins, numerous "clip on" glitter spiders in different sizes,








and two halloween boxes that i couldn't resist. they are like recipe card boxes for your kitchen. i couldn't pick which one i wanted so i bought both. i also bought the hanging owl halloween sign. 

i downloaded a 25% off coupon from michaels website onto my cell phone, too!


----------



## 22606

Nice purchases, wednesdayaddams. Did I see you there, by any chance?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

lol thanks garthgoyle, you too!

i looked at the owl and skull tealight holders. had them in my hand and thought: do i want to spend this money now or wait until boney time? LOL. so i did not get them.

i was at the traverse city store. is that where you went? if yes, maybe you did see me there! but i didn't see the skull picture you have at my store so i don't think so. 



Garthgoyle said:


> Nice purchases, wednesdayaddams. Did I see you there, by any chance?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Was looking for some witch hats for a project. Walmart has a pack of 24 witch hats for $14.99. just bought them. i only needed three lol. but i suppose i will find something to do with the rest!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Club-Pack...b-Adult-Witches-Hats-with-Black-Hair/24784016


----------



## 22606

wednesdayaddams said:


> lol thanks garthgoyle, you too!
> 
> i was at the traverse city store. is that where you went? if yes, maybe you did see me there! but i didn't see the skull picture you have at my store so i don't think so.


Thank you, wednesday.

Nah, just teasing you


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh ha ha ha haahhahahaahaha! 



Garthgoyle said:


> Thank you, wednesday.
> 
> Nah, just teasing you


----------



## Paint It Black

Garth, I saw that metal sign at Michaels. It is eye-catching.


----------



## im the goddess

Saw some of those things today, but not all. I saw the cutest potion bottles made of glass with glitter around the edge of the labels, and they had wire for hanging. I almost bought them, but then I said, but you can make those. God knows you have enough bottles already! The had the cutest half feather half glitter crows and owls too.



wednesdayaddams said:


> I went to Michaels' and bought two of the coffins that laugh when you open them (by the time I got home, neither of them worked again....GRRR), 1 potion bottle (black) 8 black glitter taper candles, two glitter pumpkins, numerous "clip on" glitter spiders in different sizes,
> View attachment 159663
> 
> 
> and two halloween boxes that i couldn't resist. they are like recipe card boxes for your kitchen. i couldn't pick which one i wanted so i bought both. i also bought the hanging owl halloween sign.
> 
> i downloaded a 25% off coupon from michaels website onto my cell phone, too!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Goddess I saw those little bottles too. I almost bought a few lol. but then i thought i don't really need more. i don't know why i bought the black one. maybe i'm sick of spray painting? LOL

i did see the owls but the ones with real feathers freak me out. but they and the ravens sure are cute!



im the goddess said:


> Saw some of those things today, but not all. I saw the cutest potion bottles made of glass with glitter around the edge of the labels, and they had wire for hanging. I almost bought them, but then I said, but you can make those. God knows you have enough bottles already! The had the cutest half feather half glitter crows and owls too.


----------



## stormygirl84

Garthgoyle said:


> Michaels had a few endcaps of Halloween home decor up, although they were scattered about the store; thanks to a coupon for 25% off _all_ items, I wound up with two candleholders, a rhinestone-studded spider bottle (there is also a skull design), and a hanging sign (in addition, there is one with a skull that is very similar to the ornaments from last year). In my opinion, the owl candleholder is an excellent companion piece to the previous skull version (still available, too).


I saw the owl yesterday at my Michael's, and ohhhhhhh, do I ever want him. When I get another good coupon I'm going to have to scoop him up. I definitely have a thing for owls.


----------



## sumrtym

stormygirl84 said:


> I saw the owl yesterday at my Michael's, and ohhhhhhh, do I ever want him. When I get another good coupon I'm going to have to scoop him up. I definitely have a thing for owls.


Gotta admit, the owl one is very nice. Saw it in person today.

From Gordmans, though not Halloween, I bought some metal container candles, big enough to fill your hand so I'd guess slightly more than 1/2 or so a Yankee Jar Candle maybe. The scents....NEW CAR and I also got BBQ GRILL. Yes, candles for the guys. Both are very strong and excellent. They also had a couple others (wood smoke & chile peppers maybe). Anyway, I liked these. They were marked $5 on clearance, but quite a few had $3 stickers on them as well. They rang up $5, but they adjusted them all to $3, and all clearance is 50% off! Ended up $1.50 ea!!!! Also picked up a bottle of Swiss Army Classic cologne for $13 on the same 1/2 the lowest price marked on clearance tagged items.

As for Halloween, check out the sightings thread top of this area.


----------



## Bethany

I got LOTS of stuff today at the Make & Take for FL Haunters in Ocala today. Will post pics maybe tomorrow.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany and garth, you both got some very nice props


----------



## moonwitchkitty

a friend if ours gave me a autographed copy of this  it so cool ♥


----------



## 22606

Thanks, hallo.

That print is great, moonwitchkitty.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok had to go to Michael's,and eneded up getting all of these items


----------



## im the goddess

Moonwitchkitty, the colors in that poster are fantastic. Saki, what are you going to do with all those keys?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Are those black vase beads Saki.girl? Will they be Alice pills to grow big or small? I really like your keys and they are so Perfect for an Alice theme. Are they going to be part of your invites or used around your haunt? 

I thought I'd head down to Michaels this afternoon. They have the 20% off everything coupon from 3-7pm today and a 40% off one regular item coupon. Not really looking for anything in particular although I'm interested in the resin skeleton hand. Appreciate everyone's pictures since I haven't been down there in a while.


----------



## moonbaby345

Go to my channel on youtube to see what I got from Michael's yesterday.My channel is Lizhorrorfan.Don't know how to link the video on here.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Moonwitchkitty, the colors in that poster are fantastic. Saki, what are you going to do with all those keys?


going to use some of them for my alice in wounderland theam


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Are those black vase beads Saki.girl? Will they be Alice pills to grow big or small? I really like your keys and they are so Perfect for an Alice theme. Are they going to be part of your invites or used around your haunt?
> 
> I thought I'd head down to Michaels this afternoon. They have the 20% off everything coupon from 3-7pm today and a 40% off one regular item coupon. Not really looking for anything in particular although I'm interested in the resin skeleton hand. Appreciate everyone's pictures since I haven't been down there in a while.


ya those are black vase water beads thought they would be perfect in something for the alice theme. i may hang the keys of of the chandler i am working on other wize for the invties i want to find some smaller keys for sure


----------



## wednesdayaddams

saki do your coffins work? mine worked at the store but don't work any more now that i'm home.! GRRRR

i had the owl & skull tealight holders in my hands. but put them back. 

what si that in the black contianer? is that ink?



Saki.Girl said:


> ok had to go to Michael's,and eneded up getting all of these items


----------



## wednesdayaddams

sorry for the bad grammar. i was having a sneezing fit when i typed!



wednesdayaddams said:


> saki do your coffins work? mine worked at the store but don't work any more now that i'm home.! GRRRR
> 
> i had the owl & skull tealight holders in my hands. but put them back.
> 
> what si that in the black contianer? is that ink?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

what is a water bead?



Saki.Girl said:


> ya those are black vase water beads thought they would be perfect in something for the alice theme. i may hang the keys of of the chandler i am working on other wize for the invties i want to find some smaller keys for sure


----------



## Bethany

wednesdayaddams said:


> what is a water bead?


They are the balls that are either already hydrated & you fill a vase with them to keep cut flowers or bamboo. They also come dehydrated and you add water to make them take on water for the same purpose. I used clear ones from DT, added red food coloring & put them in a jar labeled "Blood Drops"


----------



## Saki.Girl

wednesdayaddams said:


> saki do your coffins work? mine worked at the store but don't work any more now that i'm home.! GRRRR
> 
> i had the owl & skull tealight holders in my hands. but put them back.
> 
> what si that in the black contianer? is that ink?


ya all the coffins are working. those in the black are 4 packs of mini playing cards


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

today i found a shaking mini spider,sitting witch,plastic jack-o-lantern,metal cauldron and a carving kit


----------



## Bethany

Well, I will not be posting pics of the stuff I got at the Make & Take.  I cleared out my car & put everything away without taking pics.


----------



## lizzyborden

I keep snapping pictures of items I find, but never seem to get them posted. 

I found a working LCD projector for $10 today. My husband is in awe at the idea of projecting movies onto our living room wall. I think the first movie I'll try will be the original "Night of the Living Dead."

I keep buying those Christmas candlesticks and candelabras with the intention of giving them a Halloween makeover, but I'm afraid it is becoming an addiction.  I also found one of those fluorescent light sticks for cars for a buck. It has a controller and I'd love to find a way to convert it to household power.


----------



## myerman82

Saw these today. Going back for one of them tomorrow. Any suggestions on which one I should get? The witch is a bit more expensive.


----------



## im the goddess

Love the one holding the dish. I hope it is still there when you go back. Looks like a store, and not Goodwill. Where did you see these? They are so cute.


----------



## myerman82

I think I saw the one holding the dish at Pier One Imports last year. That's why I like that one a lot. It was $160 or something at the time. Now it's only $60 at this cool discount store.


----------



## katshead42

I really like the one holding the dish.


----------



## katshead42

Today I bought two of the pose-n-stay skeletons from Costco. I'm so excited that Halloween is coming!


----------



## myerman82

Sorry forgot to list the place I found it at. It was called Gordmans.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Myerman, they are both nice but I think the one holding the dish would be my favorite. I think the orange-ness of it speaks to me. Plus it serves a purpose, holding candies or even your keys when you come home.


----------



## lizzyborden

myerman82 said:


> Saw these today. Going back for one of them tomorrow. Any suggestions on which one I should get? The witch is a bit more expensive.


I like them both, but I think I like the witch better. It's probably the gnarled, wrinkled look of her face/head that does it for me.


----------



## 22606

You have great taste in home decor, Saki. Michaels is _the_ go-to place right now, it would appear...

The projector sounds like an excellent find, lizzy.

I'm with those who have suggested the pumpkinhead with the tray, myerman82.

Good thinking buying those skeletons while they have them, katshead42; waiting for a sale (if they even do that) likely wouldn't have paid off in that case.


----------



## ScaredyKat

This is a great thread! I found the 2 green bottles at a yard sale. $1 for both. And my mom picked up the little crystal perfume bottle for me awhile back. I thought they would be good for a witches kitchen. I bought 2 bottles from a local store that were already made into witch jars. One "crypt dust" and one "beetle juice". I'm new so I thought witch jars are a good place to start. 









Here is a candle holder I found. I plan on putting in a candle and melting it down so it looks nice and used.


----------



## myerman82

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to go back and get the one holding the tray. It was $60 and I found it at a store called Gordmans. I really didn't know the store existed until I was driving by it today.


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitchkitty, I think the print is cool too
saki, nice stuff, perfect for your alice theme
meyerman, don't ask me, I want both of them
scaredykat, perfect witch bottles. the crystal one is devine


----------



## snigglez

Went to Costco to return a bottle of wine I did not like and walked out with this. We were just going to return the bottle but then we decided to walk around some and actually saw these in the store so got some. I have been trying every year to get this specific one but they always run out from any store they sell them at. I guess it was my day..... Pose n Stay Skeleton


----------



## hallorenescene

sniggs, glad you finally got your man, I mean bones. lol.


----------



## Katster

I like him and I want one too!


----------



## moonbaby345

I like the one that is holding the bowl.



myerman82 said:


> Saw these today. Going back for one of them tomorrow. Any suggestions on which one I should get? The witch is a bit more expensive.


----------



## 22606

Those are very nice bottles that you found, ScaredyKat.

Glad that you finally obtained one of those skeletons, Snigglez.


----------



## Bethany

Additions for my cabinets! Only one more to go!!


----------



## 22606

They look petrified... What did they see, Bethany? I like both


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

OMG Bethany! I Work at McDonalds as a Manager, and i can not tell you how many we have sold of the Minions. They went so fast and they customers who came later were only leaving sad ( And i mean Adults too!) because we ran out of stock, or we just had the purple minion.


----------



## stormygirl84

I went ahead and ordered my wig today. I figure I need to get it fairly soon so I can paint it. So I just went ahead and ordered it. The task of painting it is going to be rather daunting, so I better get started now.


----------



## Bethany

pyrosaxplayer said:


> OMG Bethany! I Work at McDonalds as a Manager, and i can not tell you how many we have sold of the Minions. They went so fast and they customers who came later were only leaving sad ( And i mean Adults too!) because we ran out of stock, or we just had the purple minion.


I LOVE LOVE LOVE them!! I just need to find #8 and my set is complete. My daughter made me one out of polymer clay a couple years ago. it is about 2 1/2 inches tall.


----------



## tbishop

Hello everyone. I usually do not find anything in PArty Cith until closer to Halloween, but they are offering 20% off and free shipping. Use code #PCV7RC for online discount. Just in case anyone wants anything from them - it is a good discount.


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is my mini haul from the last few months. The first two pictures are from Grandin Road, I really like, when they still have Halloween stuff still discounted in the Spring  The next few pictures are from Micheal's during their Summer clearance, some great buys if you really look around.


----------



## 22606

Great buys, Spinechiller. Some of those look quite familiar, including the sign


----------



## frogkid11

Saki.Girl said:


> ok had to go to Michael's,and eneded up getting all of these items


Hey Saki, can you tell me which part of Michaels you found those individual keys? Are they, by chance, made of plastic? Lastly, can you tell me how much they are? I only found a pack of 8 assorted keys of different sizes and shapes and they had words on them (Love, Happy, etc.) which don't work as well for my Haunted Hotel theme this year. I like the ones you have in your picture that are individually packaged.


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Hey Saki, can you tell me which part of Michaels you found those individual keys? Are they, by chance, made of plastic? Lastly, can you tell me how much they are? I only found a pack of 8 assorted keys of different sizes and shapes and they had words on them (Love, Happy, etc.) which don't work as well for my Haunted Hotel theme this year. I like the ones you have in your picture that are individually packaged.


i found the keys where they have the dollor items they were in the $2.00 bin orignail $2.00 each but are on clerance so they cost me $1.20 each and they are actual metal .


----------



## hallorenescene

the minions are cute, but i'm not really into them. good luck locating your last one.
spinechiller, I see you got helsa, she is so fine. nice scores


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ABC Distributing shipped out my creepy hands today. Yea! I have learned to never count on stuff until it really ships. Hope the rest of you who followed me in using the Quick Order form will be sent yours soon too. And definitely don't forget that ordering tip if something disappears overnight (just make sure you have the item number stored somewhere to go back to).


----------



## taco183

Eh haven't bought anything in a while but me and my friend are doing a trade and I will be getting some masks from him.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i stopped by Costco on my way back from the airport this morning and grabbed 3 skellies for hanging/posing outside the house like they are trying to get in. One of them will be standing outside the patio door holding his trenchcoat open...showing everybody his boner! bwahahahahaahaa...


----------



## snigglez

Garthgoyle said:


> Those are very nice bottles that you found, ScaredyKat.
> 
> Glad that you finally obtained one of those skeletons, Snigglez.


Thanks Garth, I was surprised to see them now I always looked a month before but I had no idea Costco put them out this early it was pure luck of the draw that we were there and ended up walking around that day..


----------



## stormygirl84

I GOT MY OWL AT MICHAEL'S!! SQUEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

Ahem. Er... That's all I wanted to say.

I did get a heck of a deal on him, using a 40% off coupon. In addition to my owl, I got two more little $.99 wooden coffins and three $.69 tubes of paint, and it all came to just over $10, so that coupon helped A LOT.


----------



## frogkid11

I got a vintage brass hotel bell for my front desk of my Haunted Hotel. I used my Ebay bucks and only had to pay $4.00 for the shipping which excites me greatly!!!


----------



## 22606

You don't get excited at all, do you, stormy? Good to hear that you got the owl for little. I have the feeling that it is going to be a big seller, as many who have the skull will also want its companion.

*Pulls out magnifying glass and squints hard* Awesome score for your scene, frogkid11.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I bought a few things at michaels cause all the candle holders are 50% off including Halloween.
http://pbckt.com/p1.Qj4YPn
http://pbckt.com/p1.Qj4Y64
http://pbckt.com/p1.Qj4Yhh


----------



## stormygirl84

Garthgoyle said:


> You don't get excited at all, do you, stormy? Good to hear that you got the owl for little. I have the feeling that it is going to be a big seller, as many who have the skull will also want its companion.


I'm thrilled for my little owl. Now I have to name him!

Best of all, upon looking at the receipt, I saw that he went from $14.99 to $7.49! Dang! What a deal!


----------



## Bethany

tortured_serenity said:


> I bought a few things at michaels cause all the candle holders are 50% off including Halloween.
> http://pbckt.com/p1.Qj4YPn
> http://pbckt.com/p1.Qj4Y64
> http://pbckt.com/p1.Qj4Yhh


LOVE all of those!! Guess I'll be checking out Michael's when I get back to Ohio. No time before I leave.


----------



## 22606

stormygirl84 said:


> I'm thrilled for my little owl. Now I have to name him!


"Hootie, Minus the Blowfish"



tortured_serenity said:


> I bought a few things at michaels cause all the candle holders are 50% off including Halloween.


Well, well, well... I know where I am off to again tomorrow. We forum members are almost assuredly going to clean out each location before the month is even over Those are very nice, tortured_serenity.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Well, well, well... I know where I am off to again tomorrow. We forum members are almost assuredly going to clean out each location before the month is even over Those are very nice, tortured_serenity.


I will try to do my part!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

tortured_serenity said:


> I bought a few things at michaels cause all the candle holders are 50% off including Halloween.
> http://pbckt.com/p1.Qj4YPn
> http://pbckt.com/p1.Qj4Y64
> http://pbckt.com/p1.Qj4Yhh


love all thouse i wanted to get them all when was there but hubby said pace your self ang lol
ya i was going to use my cupon and was great to learn they were on sale


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> I will try to do my part!!


As will I. We must all make a sacred vow and honor it to the best of our abilities


----------



## frogkid11

Saki.Girl said:


> i found the keys where they have the dollor items they were in the $2.00 bin orignail $2.00 each but are on clerance so they cost me $1.20 each and they are actual metal .


Thanks Saki ! I went by the Michaels closest to me and found one key left along with the other items from that theme. I did; however, come across the newest keys in the $1 section which are also metal and have an aged patina to them. They come in several colors (black, cream, brushed gold, and the brushed silver) and have different colored ribbons tied to them (which I plan to remove). I also picked up the pack of 5 assorted keys (got enough to put a key in each party invitation) and the package of 20 assorted brown tags which will be used for room key markers and luggage tags. Here is one of each of the items above. So excited the theme is coming together. I plan on putting numbers on the key tags and displaying them on the key board when folks enter and then at a later part in the night everyone will choose a numbered key. Then I will have someone pull a number from a hat randomly and the winner will be presented the gift basket.


----------



## Defenestrator

So....apparently, I need to swing into Michaels and buy some keys!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i bought 2 spotlights at a yardsale for 1.50 for the set i will use them so my motion sensor props have enough light to activate


----------



## hallorenescene

taco, nice mask, and what are you trading in return?
wicked wench, naughty, naughty. lol
frog, as small as the image is, the bell appears to be a very nice onefrog, sounds like a plan for a hit party
serenity, you got some awesome buys


----------



## mikieofthedead

Got these babies in the mail today from the Boneyard.


----------



## 22606

Nice assortment of keys, frogkid11.

Great skulls, mikieofthedead.


----------



## taco183

hallorenescene said:


> taco, nice mask, and what are you trading in return?
> wicked wench, naughty, naughty. lol
> frog, as small as the image is, the bell appears to be a very nice onefrog, sounds like a plan for a hit party
> serenity, you got some awesome buys


I am giving him a Jason Vorhees remake Living dead doll and a Billy Saw mask. He is giving me other masks as well as I am giving him other things. Giving him a childs leatherface mask I modified for a Scary Movie ghostface mask.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Found this 3D Frog skeleton kit at Liquidation World for only $3.00. I always check the toy section in stores for skeletal kits and accessories.
Though it would be a tiny little thing but for $3.00, I figured what have I got to lose? Plus I'd have another object for my "specimen" collection.
Turned out to be bullfrog-sized and pretty realistic looking. I'll either shadow box him or put him under a glass dome. Ribbit!


----------



## Saki.Girl

got this tree it lights up and everything and its from avon 


ordering the Scary Village house this week  Can play with lights or lights and music.


----------



## trendyhalloween

I'm stockpiling for my own Halloween collection including

Count Von Mortis Vampire Life Size Animated Prop - just $55.99









Zombie Goose Prop









Super Personal Top favorite Creepy Big Smile Hanging Prop









Trendy's having a big sale btw...


----------



## im the goddess

You just got them...What did they do to deserve having a knife pulled on them? They look so sweet with those big grins!


mikieofthedead said:


> Got these babies in the mail today from the Boneyard.
> 
> View attachment 160235


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Found this 3D Frog skeleton kit at Liquidation World for only $3.00. I always check the toy section in stores for skeletal kits and accessories.
> Though it would be a tiny little thing but for $3.00, I figured what have I got to lose? Plus I'd have another object for my "specimen" collection.
> Turned out to be bullfrog-sized and pretty realistic looking. I'll either shadow box him or put him under a glass dome. Ribbit!
> 
> View attachment 160247
> 
> View attachment 160248


I have that one too, but didn't get a chance to assemble it last year. Will make an excellent curiosity for my witch's table.


----------



## zo6marlene

I always check out Target for clearance items...never know what you will find and each Target is different. When they were clearing out their garden stuff to make room for school items I picked up a garden pot decoration set. It came with a gazing ball, metal fence, gnome holding a shovel, archway, wheelbarrow, birdhouse and mini Bistro set. I didn't think it was too bad a purchase for $12.00


----------



## doto

mikieofthedead said:


> Got these babies in the mail today from the Boneyard.
> 
> View attachment 160235


Like the skulls Mike. Any particular plans for them, are they being pirated?


----------



## HazelHawthorne

That frog is awesome, I can just picture it under a glass dome in a Victorian mansion.


----------



## HazelHawthorne

*I want THIS*

In everything I eat or drink for the next several months.


----------



## mikieofthedead

they are gonna be talking, nodding, turning 3 axis skulls..well one of them anyways and then pirated up arrrr lol



doto said:


> Like the skulls Mike. Any particular plans for them, are they being pirated?


----------



## 22606

Awesome buys. 

I picked up three more candleholders from Michaels today (skull-rimmed; large skull that matches the one perched on the pedestal; and mercury glass hurricane with an owl design that is atop a clear glass pedestal), figuring that I may as well do the damage while they are half off.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Over the weekend, found these small resin jack-o'-lanterns and a (half-price) Jim Shore witch with cauldron figurine. Didn't feel like unwrapping the bubble-wrap on the witch, but it's this one: http://shop.jimshore.com/witches-brew-witch-with-cauldron-figurine.html



















The standing and bending ravens are from Plow & Hearth. Quite nice and on the larger side.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those pumpkins are so cute! And I think those ravens look fantastic. I've been on Plow and Earths site before but don't think I've ordered anything from them.


----------



## Kelloween

Nice..I love Jim Shore Halloween..the only inside decor I like..lol


----------



## Katster

Dang it! Just last night I ordered 2 ravens from Spirit Halloween as I couldn't find any realistic ones and these ones look great. Will have to wait and see if I need to order these if I don't like the others but what I did like about Spirits is you could move and pose the wings.


----------



## frogkid11

Found this brass piano lamp to use as my front desk lamp over the check in book at the front desk of my Haunted Hotel. I need to paint it up to remove the shiny brass but am thinking I'll just dull it a little.


----------



## witchy poo

I found these things plus several that I cant show (secret reaper) The brass bowl-Goodwill, pewter candlestick- Goodwill, bird cage- Goodwill, hurricane lamp- Big Lots, little screen top box- Michaels. The birdcage I will use for a huge spider so that its legs stick through, the lamp is really cool it is solar and has a flicker light. I thought since it is so lightweight (plastic) that one of my skeletons could hold it. The little cage I have know idea but I got one to brainstorm, maybe an invite?


----------



## RCIAG

I got my Stolloween bat today but I think he wasn't happy about being sent to MD because his ear fell off.


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh man....RCAIG, Can he be easily repaired?


----------



## 22606

Nice purchases. 

RCIAG, the bat must have done whatever was necessary to let out the sweat and remain cool in that hot box He looks wicked. I hope that it won't take much to fix the poor fellow's ear.


----------



## RCIAG

It's just mache so I think it'll just take some glue & paint. I emailed him at Etsy. Although when it's broken it's kinda neat to see how the thing is made.

Plus he does all sorts of cool drawings on the inside of the box. You can sorta see some of them in the one pic.

The worst part is the thing _was_ packaged pretty well. He even packaged it so the wings wouldn't break & there was bubble wrap & plenty of paper & cardboard but I guess not enough.


----------



## just_Tim

my candyman prop arrived today, Im very happy with it. Made very well


----------



## ScaredyKat

Dollar Tree haul. Can anyone guess what I'm making?


----------



## just_Tim

RCIAG said:


> It's just mache so I think it'll just take some glue & paint. I emailed him at Etsy. Although when it's broken it's kinda neat to see how the thing is made.
> 
> Plus he does all sorts of cool drawings on the inside of the box. You can sorta see some of them in the one pic.
> 
> The worst part is the thing _was_ packaged pretty well. He even packaged it so the wings wouldn't break & there was bubble wrap & plenty of paper & cardboard but I guess not enough.



sorry to see it arrived broke, I have had a lot of Halloween props arrive like that, not fun. Looks very cool though ! I hope you can fix him up or get him replaced. Very neat prop


----------



## Kelloween

ScaredyKat said:


> Dollar Tree haul. Can anyone guess what I'm making?
> View attachment 160367
> 
> View attachment 160368
> 
> View attachment 160369


A mess?? lol

hmmmmmm, a snake charmer's basket?


----------



## RCIAG

A witch hat.


----------



## Paint It Black

Bird Cage???


----------



## ScaredyKat

You're partly right! A mess in the process! Lol


Kelloween said:


> A mess?? lol
> 
> hmmmmmm, a snake charmer's basket?


----------



## ScaredyKat

You got it! I saw a few today, but they were outrageously priced. And I needed to get started on SOMETHING, so I figured I'd put together my own.  Great guess!



Paint It Black said:


> Bird Cage???


----------



## 22606

I like your Candyman prop, just_Tim. 

Quite a menagerie right now, but I am sure that the finished birdcage will be excellent, ScaredyKat


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thank you! Not everything is going to be used for the birdcage. I want to keep that fairly simple. The rat was hard to pass up for a dollar and the snake I think I am going to use in a potion bottle. Not entirely sure. I played with the idea of coiling it around the cage. I'll have to play with it a bit. I'll post pictures when I finish. 


Garthgoyle said:


> I like your Candyman prop, just_Tim.
> 
> Quite a menagerie right now, but I am sure that the finished birdcage will be excellent, ScaredyKat


----------



## Wolf J Flywheel

Are you just finding items at thrift shops? Or is there somewhere that has stuff out already I should be looking at?


----------



## ScaredyKat

Are you asking me? Or someone else? Lol. Sorry. 


Wolf J Flywheel said:


> Are you just finding items at thrift shops? Or is there somewhere that has stuff out already I should be looking at?


----------



## Wolf J Flywheel

You or anyone who wants to answer


----------



## ScaredyKat

I went to the Dollar tree. They only had a small end cap with platic spiders, bats, crows, and owls. Not very much, but enough to satisfy my need for something Halloween. 


Wolf J Flywheel said:


> You or anyone who wants to answer


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Wolf did you get the PM with the recipe?


----------



## hallorenescene

mike, nice skulls
taco, sounds like a fair deal
poco, that sounds like a cool idea
saruman, jim shore puts out very nice stuff. the pumpkins are nice, but the witch is a winner.
frog, that is a nice idea for that lamp. I love when I hear of nice little added touches like this
witchypoo, that lamp will look great in a skelly's arms
rciag, ah, that poor little bats ear. well, when you get him resent, he will be a cutie
just tim, that is a wicked cool prop. the candy man, the notorious for being the only case in the us where his kids candy was tampered with. and it was by him to his children
scaredykat, no clue. okay, I see, a birdcage. I was thinking maybe a snake trap. poor birdies


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wolf J Flywheel said:


> Are you just finding items at thrift shops? Or is there somewhere that has stuff out already I should be looking at?


Micheals has some stuff out


----------



## just_Tim

Garthgoyle said:


> I like your Candyman prop, just_Tim.
> 
> Quite a menagerie right now, but I am sure that the finished birdcage will be excellent, ScaredyKat


thanks ! =-)


----------



## Deadna

HazelHawthorne said:


> In everything I eat or drink for the next several months.


OMG...where did you find this???


----------



## katshead42

Wow great finds everyone


----------



## msgatorslayer

I just noticed yesterday that my local GoodWill closed and moved to an area that I don't frequent. Totally bummed about that. I loved stopping by weekly, leading up to Halloween cause you never know what you'll find.

Now I'll have to drive further away and less frequently.


----------



## lizzyborden

msgatorslayer said:


> I just noticed yesterday that my local GoodWill closed and moved to an area that I don't frequent. Totally bummed about that. I loved stopping by weekly, leading up to Halloween cause you never know what you'll find.
> 
> Now I'll have to drive further away and less frequently.


That's really a bummer.  Goodwill is the only thrift store here that puts Halloween stuff out all year long. I've picked up a lot of stuff there so far this year.


----------



## msgatorslayer

lizzyborden said:


> That's really a bummer.  Goodwill is the only thrift store here that puts Halloween stuff out all year long. I've picked up a lot of stuff there so far this year.


What really chaps my hide is they've been at that location for decades and they moved to the newer, trendy, rich area.

So much for helping the poor!!!


----------



## 22606

msgatorslayer said:


> What really chaps my hide is they've been at that location for decades and they moved to the newer, trendy, rich area.
> 
> So much for helping the poor!!!


Ain't that the way... Sorry to hear, msgatorslayer.


----------



## lizzyborden

msgatorslayer said:


> What really chaps my hide is they've been at that location for decades and they moved to the newer, trendy, rich area.
> 
> So much for helping the poor!!!


There's one Goodwill that we usually only visit when hubby has to go to cardiologist 100 miles away and we actually have skipped it the last two times. Prices there are 4 and 5 times what they are at the two we regularly visit. It's in a shopping center, but it is the most unorganized dirty-looking Goodwill store I've ever visited. Maybe there's a higher class of poor in that town than in ours


----------



## offmymeds

I have a goodwill about 2 blocks form where i work and I hardly ever go in it. The prices are sooo high it's ridiculous! What really makes me mad is for them to have an item from the dollar tree and have it marked for more than a dollar. I have certain prices in my head and i won't spend over that amount.......unless it's something I really really want, haha 

Sorry, went on a little rant there....


----------



## lizzyborden

offmymeds said:


> What really makes me mad is for them to have an item from the dollar tree and have it marked for more than a dollar. I have certain prices in my head and i won't spend over that amount.......unless it's something I really really want, haha


Yeah, I love that too! Our local Goodwill had some of the DT door knockers for $2 last week.


----------



## lizzyborden

oops! post somehow duplicated


----------



## thanosstar

Garthgoyle said:


> Awesome buys.
> 
> I picked up three more candleholders from Michaels today (skull-rimmed; large skull that matches the one perched on the pedestal; and mercury glass hurricane with an owl design that is atop a clear glass pedestal), figuring that I may as well do the damage while they are half off.


we picked up two of the owls. <two of the skulls, and on big skull


----------



## zacharybinx

Found this at a Thrift Store today. Originally marked $14.99 got it for $5.50, SCORE! And it works.



-Z


----------



## ScaredyKat

Jealous!!!


zacharybinx said:


> Found this at a Thrift Store today. Originally marked $14.99 got it for $5.50, SCORE! And it works.
> 
> 
> 
> -Z


----------



## 22606

Fabulous score, zacharybinx.

*Grins sheepishly* Time for an intervention I sprang for these today, since Collections Etc. is currently offering free shipping on orders over $40 (one code for such is 3PZYY1C).


----------



## RCIAG

Just wanted to let everyone know how cool Mr. Scott Stoll of Stolloween is. I sent him my pics & he's sending me a whole new bat for free!! 

I didn't ask for a bat or even money off, I just don't want the next buyer to have a broken ear or something.


----------



## Defenestrator

RCIAG said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know how cool Mr. Scott Stoll of Stolloween is. I sent him my pics & he's sending me a whole new bat for free!!


So, not only does he provide a tremendous information resource to everyone with that fantastic site, but makes things right on purchases with an issue....that's tremendous.

Thanks for sharing the update!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I've been reaped....okay well not exactly but it sure feels like it. Celipops sent me this truly handsome devil and I'm completely smitten with him. He makes the perfect accompaniment to my female zombie (who sadly still hasn't been finished yet)...thank u so much Celipops, your amazingly generous!!!!


----------



## 22606

That is a neat gift, pumpkinpie. Wonder what the mail person would have thought had there been a slight hole in the box and a portion of _that_ staring back at them...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lol no kidding, best part is hubby has no idea his head turns so I figure late tonight as I slip off to bed I may just have to flick him on and wait for the "Oh $#%&" lol


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Led light-up drink coasters for a dollar from Dollarama. Tested them under some of my specimen jars and mortuary fluid container. Works great for lighting up the contents and will simplify some of my display.


----------



## Tannasgach

lizzyborden said:


> There's one Goodwill that we usually only visit when hubby has to go to cardiologist 100 miles away and we actually have skipped it the last two times. Prices there are 4 and 5 times what they are at the two we regularly visit.


There's a GW store in the tourist section, down by Hutchinson Island, that they actually call "The Goodwill Boutique", I kid you not. They usually have a higher quality of items but they really mark up the price on everyday household junk. The price of books is even higher than a normal GW.


----------



## 22606

​


PoCoHauntGal said:


> Led light-up drink coasters for a dollar from Dollarama. Tested them under some of my specimen jars and mortuary fluid container. Works great for lighting up the contents and will simplify some of my display.


When they manufactured those, I'm sure that is what they had in mind all along... Your idea is pretty ingenious, PoCoHauntGal


----------



## RCIAG

They'd be good to light up pumpkins too.


----------



## msgatorslayer

$5 beauty head at the flea market. (See 'hoarder' thread in general halloween for funny story on this)









$20 mannequin form from a thrift store.


----------



## 22606

The head is awesome, msgatorslayer, and the mannequin portion is certainly not a bad buy, either.


----------



## hallorenescene

zacharybynx, very nice candelabra. and love your name
garth, very elquent, especially the far left one
pumpkin pie, those two do go together quite well.
poco, that is a very good idea
megatorslayer, that is a very nice buy. a girl can never have to many heads lying around


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, very elquent, especially the far left one


Thank you, hallo. I had a little extra money this week, so I decided to treat myself to a few things from Michaels and there; the sad part is that the $40 required to get the free shipping at Collections Etc. is pretty much a week's work most times


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, the shipping is the killer


----------



## myerman82

My Mr. Bones came in yesterday and I ordered these awesome looking zombies today.


----------



## 22606

I like those, myerman82, especially the zombies


----------



## myerman82

Garthgoyle said:


> I like those, myerman82, especially the zombies


Thanks I thought those zombies looked really cool. They also had skeleton ones but I think the zombies look a little better.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I love those Zombies!! too cute


----------



## Shadowbat

Made our first Spooky Town purchases today at Michaels. Also, our girls picked out a couple of the Halloween craft projects.


----------



## ChrisW

I think this means I'm officially a hard core haunter...won this at an auction today for the princely sum of $55.00. 








Oh...it's unoccupied, but the auctioneer did say "one size fits all"!


----------



## Shadowbat

ChrisW said:


> I think this means I'm officially a hard core haunter...won this at an auction today for the princely sum of $55.00.
> View attachment 160874
> 
> 
> Oh...it's unoccupied, but the auctioneer did say "one size fits all"!



Wow. That's a deal on that.


----------



## Halloeve55

that is one lucky awesome score chrisw! i bet you were doing a happy dance!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Scored 2 of these at Costco today


----------



## 22606

How the heck did you manage to snag that beauty for only $55, Chris? I see a few chips, but the coffin doesn't look to have anything wrong with it otherwise. Did you poison everyone else in the audience and bid while they were keeling over? Couldn't have been a silent auction, since the last to drop would have almost certainly wound up buying it, with each progressive thud driving the cost toward the heavens...

Sweet skellies, Old Man Bakke.


----------



## Danny-Girl

Wow !!!! Shadowbat that is amazing


----------



## myerman82

My sister and her fiance scored me one of those Skellies today from Cosco. Might have to make a surprise visit by them to pick it up. Also, I know they read this forum so THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

myer, mr bones is cute, but I think those zombies rock
holy jamolly chris, you couldn't even buy the wood to make one for that. that is amazing. say, look at that, you even wore matching colors. lol. annndd, I think you should post this picture in the thread, what a haunter looks like. very nice looking man you are.
old man bakke, those are very nice skeletons.


----------



## myerman82

hallorenescene said:


> myer, mr bones is cute, but I think those zombies rock
> holy jamolly chris, you couldn't even buy the wood to make one for that. that is amazing. say, look at that, you even wore matching colors. lol. annndd, I think you should post this picture in the thread, what a haunter looks like. very nice looking man you are.
> old man bakke, those are very nice skeletons.


I think Boney Bunch or Mr Bones is about as "cute" as I go for Halloween. Those zombies are more up my alley. I can't wait to get them. I have quit a few things being shipped this week.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those ABC Distributing grabbing and clawing hands I managed to order despite being pulled from website arrived today. Super nice and for less than $5 each a great deal. I think someone else said they placed an order the way I did and got a confirmation. Curious if yours shipped yet?

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## icemanfred

myerman82 said:


> My Mr. Bones came in yesterday and I ordered these awesome looking zombies today.


cool zombies!
where did you get them?? price?

thanks for sharing


----------



## BiggieShawty

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Those ABC Distributing grabbing and clawing hands I managed to order despite being pulled from website arrived today. Super nice and for less than $5 each a great deal. I think someone else said they placed an order the way I did and got a confirmation. Curious if yours shipped yet?
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help.


GoS, I just received confirmation that they have shipped. Looks like they should arrive around Wednesday (7/31). Thanks for the heads up, and instructions. Agree that is a great deal. I am patiently waiting.


----------



## myerman82

icemanfred said:


> cool zombies!
> where did you get them?? price?
> 
> thanks for sharing


I got the Zombies from Amazon, If you type in see no evil zombies they should pop right up. They were $20 plus shipping.


----------



## Tannasgach

My husband bought me this shirt he found at Walmart for $5. He wasn't in trouble or nutting....


----------



## 22606

I like the Celtic design to it, Tannasgach.


----------



## Matt1

Halloeve55 said:


> that is one lucky awesome score chrisw! i bet you were doing a happy dance!


How much are these?


----------



## hallorenescene

tannasgach, very nice t


----------



## 22606

All from Lakeside Collection (of limited availability once again, so be sure to jump on them if you also want any of these). Click on the name under each pic to go to that item.








Solar Gargoyle








Color-Changing Zombie Hand








Glass Skull Bowls


----------



## Danny-Girl

My husband just got this skeleton from Costco they still have a lot of them here in Frisco Texas


----------



## screamqueen2012

Woop Wooooo, just got this great wheelchair for our display!! good antiquing weekend! 20 dollars at auction!


----------



## 22606

That was a nice surprise, Danny-Girl. Even if they have quite a few now, those skeletons are going to fly off the shelves once people learn that they are out, I'm sure.

I would stain it darker, but that is one awesome wheelchair, screamqueen2012.


----------



## Shadowbat

Wife grabbed her first 2013 Halloween food book.


----------



## screamqueen2012

got to share this find also, ya'll are gonna love this....i cant wait to decorate this for halloween with lighting inside....its an ebonized victorian cabinet...i decided last year to not put up our maze and put my money into some gothic, victorian furniture, flip some things in my house...as we know the props can run easily 200 apiece and i do change up themes every year.....i've been hunting for good stuff since xmas...this is a good one i think.


----------



## 22606

Looks like a cool book, Shadowbat.

That is a stunner, screamqueen2012.


----------



## Paint It Black

That is a gorgeous cabinet. Good plan on your part too.


----------



## Kelloween

I love that cabinet!!


----------



## Tarker Midnight

That cabinet is beautiful...absolutely beautiful. Wow!


----------



## Tannasgach

I love the carvings on that cabinet. Outstanding find!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

A few years ago I remade my mom's old pink flamingos into those skeletal birds that were so popular on various Halloween sites.
I just spray painted them black then drew on the bone details with a white paint pen. This year I see sites selling zombie ducks or geese but it got me thinking... 










The local Dollarama had some pretty realistic looking duck decoys for sale. I think I'll try the spray paint and paint pens again. So, unlike you usually do with poultry, I'll be reboning it instead of deboning it!


----------



## dbruner

That cabinet is awesome scream queen.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

screamqueen2012 said:


> View attachment 160953
> 
> Woop Wooooo, just got this great wheelchair for our display!! good antiquing weekend! 20 dollars at auction!


Woop Woooo is right, SQ, nice score, I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## 22606

PoCoHauntGal said:


> The local Dollarama had some pretty realistic looking duck decoys for sale. I think I'll try the spray paint and paint pens again. So, unlike you usually do with poultry, I'll be reboning it instead of deboning it!


Ha. That is a good idea, PoCoHauntGal. The ducks are nice, but they willl certainly look better undead.


----------



## hallorenescene

garthgoyle, I like every one of those items. you always have such good taste. 
dannygirl, I have one of those skelly's, they are very nice. very useful
shadowbat, I got to start mag hunting. very cool
screamqueen, me likey. that is absolutely fabulous
poco, I hope that works out dfor you. I hope you post pictures
screamqueen, they just don't make them like that anymore. great score


----------



## im the goddess

Screamqueen, great finds. Love the cabinet.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garthgoyle, I like every one of those items. you always have such good taste.
> screamqueen, they just don't make them like that anymore. great score


Thanks. I appreciate it, hallo.

Well, they do, but Victorian furniture reproductions are _far_ from cheap...


----------



## im the goddess

No skeletons at Costco today, but did find these flameless candles. They came in purple too. I think I paid $14.99 for the three.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm the goddess, those are pretty candles

garth, now that you mention it, I do remember you posting modern reproductions of Victorian furniture. oh yeah, it was pricey


----------



## Saki.Girl

screamqueen2012 said:


> got to share this find also, ya'll are gonna love this....i cant wait to decorate this for halloween with lighting inside....its an ebonized victorian cabinet...i decided last year to not put up our maze and put my money into some gothic, victorian furniture, flip some things in my house...as we know the props can run easily 200 apiece and i do change up themes every year.....i've been hunting for good stuff since xmas...this is a good one i think.
> View attachment 160995
> View attachment 160996
> View attachment 160997


omg i love that


----------



## The Crow 1994

Bought them a week or so ago from Halloween Asylum. Made by Ghoulish Productions. 

Little Creature Prop
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/little-creature-prop.html

Little Monster Prop
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/little-monster-prop.html

They are a little pricey for their size, but they both have amazing detail.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

The Crow 1994 said:


> Bought them a week or so ago from Halloween Asylum. Made by Ghoulish Productions.
> 
> Little Creature Prop
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/little-creature-prop.html
> 
> Little Monster Prop
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/little-monster-prop.html
> 
> They are a little pricey for their size, but they both have amazing detail.


Very nice. I've seen the little monster before, in jdubbya's haunt photos. Never seen the other one before though.


----------



## ChrisW

ScreamQueen - the wheel chair and cabinet are outstanding! Great finds!


----------



## jdubbya

The Crow 1994 said:


> Bought them a week or so ago from Halloween Asylum. Made by Ghoulish Productions.
> 
> Little Creature Prop
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/little-creature-prop.html
> 
> Little Monster Prop
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/little-monster-prop.html
> 
> They are a little pricey for their size, but they both have amazing detail.


Hey Crow! Glad to see you! I got the Little Monster last year and love him! The detail and quality make up for the size. I've been eyeing the little creature but not sure yet. I'll be looking forward to seeing what you do with them this year.


----------



## Bethany

WOW Everyone is getting such cool stuff! 
Nice little creatures! I LOVE the wheel chair. The cabinet is SO COOL!! 
Nice candle set. Garth thanks for sharing the links for the items. 

Today I saw quite a few relative & my cousin gave me a Plush Grinch & a Goosebumps book. May give Grinch a makeover like Kermit got on this site. LOL


----------



## ChrisW

Garthgoyle said:


> How the heck did you manage to snag that beauty for only $55, Chris? I see a few chips, but the coffin doesn't look to have anything wrong with it otherwise. Did you poison everyone else in the audience and bid while they were keeling over? Couldn't have been a silent auction, since the last to drop would have almost certainly wound up buying it, with each progressive thud driving the cost toward the heavens...
> 
> Sweet skellies, Old Man Bakke.


Garthgoyle, there was only one other bidder. It held for the longest time at $25,00 - that really would have been a steal! And I like the condition it's in - looks good but roughed up for "wear". I won't hesitate to drill into it to run lines.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Very nice. I've seen the little monster before, in jdubbya's haunt photos. Never seen the other one before though.


It's new this year. It's the same size as the Little Monster Prop. 



jdubbya said:


> Hey Crow! Glad to see you! I got the Little Monster last year and love him! The detail and quality make up for the size. I've been eyeing the little creature but not sure yet. I'll be looking forward to seeing what you do with them this year.


I remember you posting the pics of the Little Monster last year, jdubbya. That's what sealed the deal for me in getting it this year. Not sure where we're going to put the new additions, but we're thinking of placing them inside somewhere for our party, and then maybe putting them on the porch during TOTing.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Garthgoyle said:


> That would make perfect sense, but the hands were listed as 'online only', as were other low-stock Halloween items that are also gone. *Scratches head* Your guess is as good as mine...
> 
> 
> Michaels had a few endcaps of Halloween home decor up, although they were scattered about the store; thanks to a coupon for 25% off _all_ items, I wound up with two candleholders, a rhinestone-studded spider bottle (there is also a skull design), and a hanging sign (in addition, there is one with a skull that is very similar to the ornaments from last year). In my opinion, the owl candleholder is an excellent companion piece to the previous skull version (still available, too).


All those candleholders were 50% off this weekend at the Micheals here....which is bad because then you buy far more than you really need


----------



## Scatterbrains

From Gordmans


----------



## Scatterbrains

50% off Candleholders at Michaels


----------



## Scatterbrains

On sale at Home Goods


----------



## jdubbya

Scatterbrains said:


> On sale at Home Goods


Sweet! Those would be killer grave monument toppers.


----------



## hallorenescene

the crow, those are awesome props. pricey, but very cool. the second prop posted reminds me of the witch off of labrynth
scattersbrains, that pumpkin is cool. and I see you got a lot of nice stuff at 50% off. and those statues, I don't want them for Halloween, I want them for my flower garden. they are very nice


----------



## jdubbya

The Crow 1994 said:


> It's new this year. It's the same size as the Little Monster Prop.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you posting the pics of the Little Monster last year, jdubbya. That's what sealed the deal for me in getting it this year. Not sure where we're going to put the new additions, but we're thinking of placing them inside somewhere for our party, and then maybe putting them on the porch during TOTing.


Cool! We had planned to put ours next to an old rotten tree stump in our witch forest.










Here's one in the daytime


----------



## myerman82

That little demon is very very creepy.


----------



## hallorenescene

jdubbya, that little guy is very creepy, very impressive


----------



## Corpsesnight

myerman82 said:


> My Mr. Bones came in yesterday and I ordered these awesome looking zombies today.


Where did u order the zombies from they r awesome!


----------



## ChrisW

That little monster is very cool. I really like the glistening eyes and lips in the night scene...


----------



## 22606

Scatterbrains said:


> All those candleholders were 50% off this weekend at the Micheals here....which is bad because then you buy far more than you really need


Oh, trust me, I stopped back and purchased more once I found that out; I only bought 3 additional candleholders, so I am still taking it relatively easy compared to other years


Cool candles, im the goddess.

Both of your new monsters are excellent, The Crow 1994. 

Those statues are stunning, Scatterbrains, and the other items are also very nice.


----------



## tortured_serenity

OMG your cabinet is amazing!!! I'd kill for one like this to display my curiosities in!!!




screamqueen2012 said:


> got to share this find also, ya'll are gonna love this....i cant wait to decorate this for halloween with lighting inside....its an ebonized victorian cabinet...i decided last year to not put up our maze and put my money into some gothic, victorian furniture, flip some things in my house...as we know the props can run easily 200 apiece and i do change up themes every year.....i've been hunting for good stuff since xmas...this is a good one i think.
> View attachment 160995
> View attachment 160996
> View attachment 160997


----------



## tortured_serenity

Holy crap what an awesome find/deal!!!


QUOTE=ChrisW;1475974]I think this means I'm officially a hard core haunter...won this at an auction today for the princely sum of $55.00. 
View attachment 160874


Oh...it's unoccupied, but the auctioneer did say "one size fits all"![/QUOTE]


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Got my first Halloween mag/recipe book of the season, two pumpkin spice candles, and a 20 horror movie dvd set from the $5 bin.


----------



## HazelHawthorne

Deadna said:


> OMG...where did you find this???


Sorry for the delay, I've been off work for a bit, but I just went to the Torani website, you can order it by the CASE!!


----------



## jdubbya

hallorenescene said:


> jdubbya, that little guy is very creepy, very impressive


Thanks hallo! He's probably my favorite prop. I love stuff like this; different and unique and creepy!



ChrisW said:


> That little monster is very cool. I really like the glistening eyes and lips in the night scene...


I agree Chris. It's great looking all around but the details at night with lighting are awesome!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Scatterbrains said:


> On sale at Home Goods


Awesome find for a graveyard..i want some too...lol.....


----------



## screamqueen2012

ChrisW said:


> ScreamQueen - the wheel chair and cabinet are outstanding! Great finds!



thanks for all the likes...if anyone has time, get to know your auction houses in your area or out, like two hours away and find someone who does antique auctions. or estates.........you can phone bid, not be there, about all of them list their items on auctionzip.....you'd be amazed at what you find or can repurpose...i see pump organs all the time go for nothing, some working some not...or old grandfather clocks.....just tons of ideas you can go with to buy and reuse.......its super fun.


----------



## mickkell

I got my Skeleton dog from GR today and my wife picked up these Halloween candles at Costco that light up.
The Dog I'm thinking is going to shhot out of a dog house on an air cyl and barking.


----------



## 22606

Both the dog and the candles are excellent, mickkell.


----------



## Katster

mikkkell I was just looking at that dog yesterday on GR what are his measurements (tall and length)?


----------



## Mrs.Wicked

*Uranium Glass!!!*

My new addiction is uranium glass! I discovered it at a flea market. It is antique glass that glows under a black light! How cool is this stuff!? My goal is to find several pieces to create a creepy glowing buffet for my Halloween party this year!


----------



## Guest

Mrs.Wicked said:


> My new addiction is uranium glass! I discovered it at a flea market. It is antique glass that glows under a black light! How cool is this stuff!? My goal is to find several pieces to create a creepy glowing buffet for my Halloween party this year!


That is pretty awesome!


----------



## 22606

Very cool, Mrs.Wicked.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Got the corn stalks for my scarecrow scene today. Pulled up about half of a row from my mom's garden. She was getting ready to haul it all off to the dump so I ran over and stuffed a bunch into the wife's van. lol Got enough to make 12 or so bunches of 4 stalks. Now all I need is to score a couple of hay bales and I'll be all set.


----------



## Haunted Nana

I have never heard of Uranium glass. Very cool. How can you tell it is Uranium glass???


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I got a few cute little bats , some small ( craft size) crows and some black and orange twigs today at AC Moore. Mostly just got a few things for a project I'm working on BUT the best part is AC Moore has all their Halloween 40 % off. all the fall/ Halloween ribbon, the floral pics with spooky branches, spiders, skull heads, bats, many different size crows from tiny to a really large one( one of the largest I've seen) a lot of decor type things.


----------



## 22606

Nice purchases, disembodiedvoice. It's cool that they have a sale going so early.


----------



## Shadowbat

The bigger Dollar Tree in our area had some stuff out, and yes, they had the owls!












I grabbed a couple. One for my sign post and one for back up replacement.


----------



## Kymmm

Love all the purchases! The Uranium or Vaseline glass is awesome. I got some from my Secret Reaper and I absolutely LOVE it!! I had never heard of it before but I always keep my eyes open for it now!


----------



## Bethany

Haunted Nana said:


> I have never heard of Uranium glass. Very cool. How can you tell it is Uranium glass???


it is also called Vaseline Glass. Check auctions on Ebay. THey also make marbles out of it!!


----------



## taco183

I have bought these 3 masks last week there are suppost to be in the mail by thursday or friday! I can't wait to add these to my Scream mask collection! 

Here are the sellers pics!


----------



## Katster

Taco I love the spoof one LOL!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

I found this unusual item on clearance at Homesense for $1.00. Kind of like that grass you grow for your cats to eat but it comes with these very detailed 2D miniature zombie figures. The tallest Zombie is about 6" high and they are painted on both sides for easy viewing. There's 16 total pieces contained within the kit - a few you can see in the picture below. When I first saw it, I thought of the show "The Borrowers" . If you're not familiar with the tale, it's about a family of tiny people who secretly live within the walls of a house. They survive by "borrowing" things from the big people who own the house.

Anyways, after getting it home and checking all the pieces, I've decided to make a *" Zombie Terrorium"* (terrarium) instead. This will allow me to add other details ala *Honey - I Shrunk The Zombies!*


----------



## myerman82

Some stuff that I purchased online is due to come in today. Hopefully I will have some pictures later when they arrive.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

those mini zombies are so cool!!


----------



## hallorenescene

mickkell, that will be an awesome scare factor with the dog. 
mrs wicked, that will be an awesome buffet. I love that glow merchandise
diembodie, seeing as I love bats, you got a nice score. I love how they have such cute little fuzzy bodies
shadowbat, cute owls. those will really add a nice touch to your sign
taco, nice masks. so do you just collect them, or do you use them?
poco, that is just the cutist kit. it looks like something my family would give me.


----------



## mickkell

Kaster,hes about 18" long and 11" at the back bone.Jaw moves also.


----------



## RCIAG

Just got this from Grandin Road, it should ship tomorrow.


----------



## Katster

mickkell said:


> Kaster,hes about 18" long and 11" at the back bone.Jaw moves also.


Thanks mikkell I am really tempted to get him as he is just too adorable!


----------



## mickkell

YW,Kaster.
Im glad I got him sooner cause GR says they wont ship till September now.
I need to find a semi fast motor to operate his jaw when hes coming out of the dog house with eyes glowing in a light fog,should be a good scare.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mickkell, love that idea! I bought the GR skelly dogs (received already) and last night ordered the Villafane pumpkin, the wilting roses and the giant flying bat. If you have overlooked the bat, don't. Check it out. Looks great and the movement in the video looks pretty impressive as well. I think all 4 of these small and less expensive items will sell fast.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Oh man, because of this posting, I also ordered the Skeleton Dog on the Leash..  Wont ship till Sept. but I can wait.. 



mickkell said:


> I got my Skeleton dog from GR today and my wife picked up these Halloween candles at Costco that light up.
> The Dog I'm thinking is going to shhot out of a dog house on an air cyl and barking.
> View attachment 161164
> View attachment 161165


----------



## mickkell

GoS,I looked at the bat,not bad but I bought a flying Reaper from GR last year and it lasted about 10 minutes so Im not too keen on this one.Maybe when and if if hits the sale after HW.


----------



## taco183

hallorenescene said:


> mickkell, that will be an awesome scare factor with the dog.
> mrs wicked, that will be an awesome buffet. I love that glow merchandise
> diembodie, seeing as I love bats, you got a nice score. I love how they have such cute little fuzzy bodies
> shadowbat, cute owls. those will really add a nice touch to your sign
> taco, nice masks. so do you just collect them, or do you use them?
> poco, that is just the cutist kit. it looks like something my family would give me.


Well I am not going to be using these since I am a big scream mask collector. I keep some of my good masks on shelf for collectibles because some of these masks I have are rare.

As well as I snatched this bad boy up on the bay! A 1988 Be Something studios reaper ghoul mask. I actually am quite excited for this peace its brand new with tag. I have the sellers pics here! And I will not use this for my haunt were its a pretty old mask lol!


----------



## RCIAG

Got my second Stolloween bat today & little extra suprise!! I can't go on enough about Mr. Stoll & how awesome it is that he sent me a whole new bat.





Igor is on the left, Tommy in the middle (he was the little surprise) & Eyegor (the new one) is on the right!


----------



## taco183

Nice things there RCIAG!


----------



## monkeysmiles

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1336904045/zero-hour-survival-horror-card-game 

Really excited about this game, it would make for an awesome game for Halloween parties or spooky get-together's


----------



## sumrtym

RCIAG said:


> Just got this from Grandin Road, it should ship tomorrow.


That made me look back at Grandin Road. They've added a lot of stuff since last I looked! I see the headless horseman at $599 made a comeback. Am I the only one kind of grooving on all the eerie crap you cold do with a bunch of these? Just not at $49 ea for some wired flexible foam. Makes me wonder how hard it would be to build your own.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

sumrtym said:


> Am I the only one kind of grooving on all the eerie crap you cold do with a bunch of these? Just not at $49 ea for some wired flexible foam. Makes me wonder how hard it would be to build your own.
> View attachment 161523


No, I'm right there with you, I think, if you're envisioning a small army of pumpkin/JOL minions engaged in various mischief...


----------



## sumrtym

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> No, I'm right there with you, I think, if you're envisioning a small army of pumpkin/JOL minions engaged in various mischief...


Now picture them with various mouth expressions carved in them, and jagged teeth, but no eyes or nose.....


----------



## Katster

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1100...em=141024678091&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:CA:3160

OH NO I should never have a drink when I get off work then come on here this is what I just bid on ... I hate/love Ebay.


----------



## Katster

sumrtym said:


> That made me look back at Grandin Road. They've added a lot of stuff since last I looked! I see the headless horseman at $599 made a comeback. Am I the only one kind of grooving on all the eerie crap you cold do with a bunch of these? Just not at $49 ea for some wired flexible foam. Makes me wonder how hard it would be to build your own.
> View attachment 161523


I love this guy!


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, that is one witchy wicked cool pumpkin. that is great the seller is behind his products. that's the way it should be
taco, that's a pretty cool mask
nice buy katster


----------



## icemanfred

RCIAG said:


> Just got this from Grandin Road, it should ship tomorrow.


Wow! thanks for posting that!
I normally dont check grandin road cause the prices are so high.
BUt I really like this. and the price isnt bad at all.


----------



## Shadowbat

Wife and I picked up a couple of the new candles from B&BW. The Pumpkin Cupcake is phenominal!


----------



## Bethany

Ok my buys were Tuesday, and I could post a pic of all the bags, but I won't.
I picked up some skull lights, a couple bendy skellies, some gid spiders, couple roaches, a BIG stack of Halloween plates, 4 pks of beverage napkins, 2 pks of "The other Holiday" napkins, a 3 in 1 Halloween Cook/Craft book, another cocktail book, some brown butterflies & some miniature items.
Last night my friend gave me a set of Black Scrubs with skulls on them (complete with surgeons cap) & 2 other Halloween Scrub shirts!


----------



## taco183

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, that is one witchy wicked cool pumpkin. that is great the seller is behind his products. that's the way it should be
> taco, that's a pretty cool mask
> nice buy katster


Thank ya the guy shipped it out today so it should be here probably next week. Its a pretty old mask too so thats pretty cool to know that.


----------



## JonnF3

Score! A fellow employee gave (FREE!) me four sheets of rear projection panels today. They are approximately 4' x 4' and about 1/4" thick. They work right into my plans for a zombie room.


----------



## Bethany

Forgot to mention the License Plate I got with the Wicked Witch of the West's pic on it that says in small lettering on top "My other ride is a broom" and then Wickd Witch  Will post pics of the license plate I want to get for the front of my car when we get back home.


----------



## just_Tim

picked up the little talking raven, he is very fun loll, and a jack o lantern from big lots


----------



## just_Tim

just_Tim said:


> picked up the little talking raven, he is very fun loll, and a jack o lantern from big lots
> 
> View attachment 161701


also... the jack o lantern looks really cool when light is on when its dark, the orange lines going through the black looks really cool, if anyone decided to get one I think you will like it when you see it lit up


----------



## icemanfred

RCIAG said:


> Just got this from Grandin Road, it should ship tomorrow.


RCIAG
please post a review of this when you get it.
just ordered one.

still unsure what kinda material it is made from.


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, looks like you got 2 fun items


----------



## Guest

just_Tim said:


> picked up the little talking raven, he is very fun loll, and a jack o lantern from big lots
> 
> View attachment 161701


I love that pumpkin!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Don't know if I'll end up buying them, but Design Toscano has some new items, incl. these black gothic candleholders: http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...+set+of+two+-+hf9550641.do?sortby=newArrivals

Thought that I'd share, as others might be interested (and, yes, I'm looking at you, Garth  ) -- especially with this weekend's free shipping code: *SHIPAUG*


----------



## 22606

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Thought that I'd share, as others might be interested (and, yes, I'm looking at you, Garth  ) -- especially with this weekend's free shipping code: *SHIPAUG*


Ha. Trust me, I am well aware and intend to order a couple of their new items very shortly, even if they will not actually ship until October. Thank you, though


That is one awesome pumpkin, just_Tim, as is your Villafane reproduction, RCIAG.


----------



## Mrs.Wicked

It will glow under black light, so I carry a small battery operated one with me when I am out looking. If you don't have a black light, uranium glass will have a weird green "glow" in sunlight around the edges. It comes in blue, green, and even clear, but the small uranium content will always glow green. If it glows blue or red, ( which I have not found ) it is not uranium, but something else. Still, I think red glowing glass is pretty cool, just never found any.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

icemanfred said:


> RCIAG
> please post a review of this when you get it.
> just ordered one.
> 
> still unsure what kinda material it is made from.



The GR website description says it's a "highly detailed polyurethane material" if that helps.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

RCIAG said:


> Got my second Stolloween bat today & little extra suprise!! I can't go on enough about Mr. Stoll & how awesome it is that he sent me a whole new bat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igor is on the left, Tommy in the middle (he was the little surprise) & Eyegor (the new one) is on the right!


I think I'd paint one eye out on that Stalloween bat so it looks like he's winking.


----------



## tortured_serenity

*what i bought today*

I bought the fur for my giant spider at jo-anns and a wedding dress for my halloween costume at goodwill for 5 bux and 2 of the 4 fixtures and 4 of the black light bulbs i'll be using to illuminate the spider webs on the front of my house.

























Sorry the pics are so big.


----------



## just_Tim

thanks ! it looks really cool in a dark room when you plug it in. Almost passed on getting it because I have a lot of pumpkins but then I thought hmm I dont have any this color haha.


----------



## Guest

just_Tim said:


> thanks ! it looks really cool in a dark room when you plug it in. Almost passed on getting it because I have a lot of pumpkins but then I thought hmm I dont have any this color haha.


You can NEVER have too many pumpkins!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

My dad gave me this huge door knocker and some of that cool vaseline glass that someone else ( sorry can't remember who off the top of my head) posted the other day. He gave me several things like the candle holder and a vase and some of the glowing marbles ( I have two in the picture at the bottom) He has a jar of the marbles. I didn't even know that stuff existed until it was posted here. Not sure what I'm going to do with the door knocker it is so heavy and big....
I guess it goes on a giants door.


----------



## Shadowbat

just_Tim said:


> picked up the little talking raven, he is very fun loll, and a jack o lantern from big lots
> 
> View attachment 161701


Really dig that Jack. May have to run to our BL and check it out.


----------



## hallorenescene

saruman, those are cool candle holders. and I can see why you're looking at garth
poco, I think your eye suggestion rocks
tortured, nice buys. that dress is very pretty
disembodie, I love love love that door knocker. tell dad he rocks


----------



## Shadowbat

In addition to my Boney Bunch piece, I ran into Michaels and bought another Spooky Town item. 

Think we may hit Big Lots later on today to see if there's anything out in our neck of the woods yet.


----------



## taco183

Well got these guys in got the B.S.S mask today! Realy nice mask great quality and really a nice piece! Got the other 3 yesterday really nice masks.


----------



## hallorenescene

taco, that's great you got some fine masks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Taco, I agree with Hallo. I've seen the shape of the end ones but not the middle one. That variation really makes it a great set. The bottom guy is pretty creepy.


----------



## 22606

Excellent buys, everyone.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Checked out a prop sale I saw advertised on Craigslist (Vancouver, B.C.) last week:

_Huge Halloween Inventory Blow Out Sale. August 3, 4 & 10,11 from 1 pm - 6 pm at 1692 West 75th Ave. 
Please come to the back of the warehouse. Free parking is available. 
_

Great deals to be had if I'd only had the more $ and more importantly, the space to store it!!!

Anyways, here's some my haul. These were all new - $30 for 4 latex masks and 2 latex "pets".
In addition I got a garbage bag FULLl of bugs ( including two foot & a 1/2 latex centipedes ) for $2.00
2 deluxe victorian ghost costumes ($10 each), a complete warrior costume ($5) and a civil war trench coat with cape($5). 
Grabbed some other accessories including a vampire hunters kit, some tree faces and a bat. All-in-all, a great day for buys.
May have to go back for another visit if I can think of anything else I might be able to use.


----------



## sumrtym

Black cat jar clinger from Yankee Candle. Didn't go in with the intention of buying anything, but despite the fact they are way overpriced IMO, I ended up with one anyway (they only got 8 in the store and sold them all, plus sold out early last year). I'll keep this one out all year on jar candles.


----------



## jdubbya

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Checked out a prop sale I saw advertised on Craigslist (Vancouver, B.C.) last week:
> 
> _Huge Halloween Inventory Blow Out Sale. August 3, 4 & 10,11 from 1 pm - 6 pm at 1692 West 75th Ave.
> Please come to the back of the warehouse. Free parking is available.
> _
> 
> Great deals to be had if I'd only had the more $ and more importantly, the space to store it!!!
> 
> Anyways, here's some my haul. These were all new - $30 for 4 latex masks and 2 latex "pets".
> In addition I got a garbage bag FULLl of bugs ( including two foot & a 1/2 latex centipedes ) for $2.00
> 2 deluxe victorian ghost costumes ($10 each), a complete warrior costume ($5) and a civil war trench coat with cape($5).
> Grabbed some other accessories including a vampire hunters kit, some tree faces and a bat. All-in-all, a great day for buys.
> May have to go back for another visit if I can think of anything else I might be able to use.
> 
> View attachment 162022
> 
> 
> View attachment 162023


Looks like a fantastic score!! Can you post some larger close-ups of these items. I'm just being nosy but really want to see it better. Thanks!


----------



## screamqueen2012

*bird cage lamps*

well i got a little sumthing sumthing at garden ridge yesterday to make, they have neat bird cages in victorian style, and i picked out lamp bases to go with them. i got this cool idea to use the bird cage as a shade, run the base and harp into the base and secure it....i'm going to hang black crystals in there for halloween and change them for other times and possibly stage bats and things on it..............use a colored light bulb for the season...i'm going to make two, one big and one smaller...cages and bases can be painted , the harps need to be fairly long, i'm going to have to go find 12 oe 14 inch ones somewhere...
then they do have some cute things out for halloween, some fil in stuff i picked up....i really like the hanging ghost/ghouls, theres alot of fabric on these, long, would hang well in trees or off posts with black lights spotted on them....probably like those the most....i'm waiting for home goods...aye...oh they have nice assortment of lighted pumpkins to use...decent prices on them...i'm always needing to replace some of mine


----------



## hallorenescene

poco, you really got lucky. those are some fine items
sumrtym, that is the sweetest little kitty. it would look cute hanging from a planter too.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

jdubbya said:


> Looks like a fantastic score!! Can you post some larger close-ups of these items. I'm just being nosy but really want to see it better. Thanks!



I can try!


----------



## Kelloween

awesome finds!


----------



## jdubbya

PoCoHauntGal said:


> I can try!
> 
> View attachment 162036


Sweet! I have that same cat and it alone was over $30.00 new at Halloween Express. I love the zombie dog (hint hint!). Really nice haul!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

*Sweet! I have that same cat and it alone was over $30.00 new at Halloween Express. I love the zombie dog (hint hint!). Really nice haul! 
~ J Dubbya*

Yeah there were some great deals there for sure. Other than 3 super high quality silicone masks that were $150-$225, the masks were either $5.00, $10.00 or max. $25.00 They were all high quality latex. Part of the ad read:

"100s of Masks: quality ranging from low end retail to high quality private studio designs. Latex, soft foam and Silicone, both display busts and actor masks available. Studio masks include: SPFX masks, CFX masks, Zagone Studios, Death Studios, Darkside Studios, Midnight Studios, and many more."

I know I recognized many masks from different websites I've visited and many would have been regularly in the $80.00 to $150.00 range. The majority were scarier characters than I could use. The zombie dog was a last minute grab. I have several latex pets and I like to use ones of the same material - it just looks better to me. My haunt is only on Halloween night and is fairly friendly as there's a lot of small kids around here. I figure if zombie dog looks too scary, I can always put a dog coat on him!


----------



## hallorenescene

poco, that dog is cool. scary and cool. maybe the kids will be okay with it.


----------



## 22606

PoCoHauntGal said:


> In addition I got a garbage bag FULL of bugs for $2.00.


Only here would that not horrify someone to hear All are awesome buys, PoCoHauntGal. 

Nice clinging cat, sumrtym.


----------



## zo6marlene

I'M IN AWE.....what a find! Congratulations!!


----------



## kathy2008

My Himalayan Salt Lamp purchased at the Buy Michigan Now Festival in Northville, Michigan! The salt releases ions like a SAD lamp used in the winter and treats depression, helps you sleep, etc. I was immediately drawn because it obviously says Halloween to me! What do you guys think?


----------



## dbruner

Love the lamp kathy2008. perfect for Halloween but will look cool left out year round.


----------



## 22606

That is neat, Kathy.


----------



## JLWII2000

4 of these lanterns for 5 bucks each and the Dracula sign.


----------



## 22606

Nice grabs, JLWII2000.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

I bought a set of these to turn into Halloween luminarias: https://www.christmascentral.com/p-...e-plastic-patio-decor-luminaires-bags-11.aspx


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

dbruner said:


> Love the lamp kathy2008. perfect for Halloween but will look cool left out year round.


Looks fantastic. I'd leave it out all year too - looks great as it is. I especially like the holder for it.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice grabs, JLWII2000.


Great buys! That Dracula pub sign is awesome!


----------



## taco183

Thank you hallorenescene I'll have a bigger haul tomorrow XD


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

PocoHauntGirl, I'm so jealous of your scores, happy for you


----------



## kathy2008

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Looks fantastic. I'd leave it out all year too - looks great as it is. I especially like the holder for it.



Thanks Gang! I love the holder too! So kind of NBC, and spooky fence vibe. 

ALSO - I got my first Skelly from Costco in Livonia, $37.99 and they had about 40 of them this past Friday. I love how they fit in a box and pose. If it wasn't for all the good folks on this forum I would never have known they were there! They really should sell them online.


----------



## kathy2008

Garthgoyle said:


> That is neat, Kathy.


Thanks, Garthman! See! We have cool things even in the lowest level of Hell...ahaha!


----------



## kathy2008

im the goddess said:


> No skeletons at Costco today, but did find these flameless candles. They came in purple too. I think I paid $14.99 for the three.
> View attachment 161033
> View attachment 161034


I got these also, but in purple, they
are quite nice when glowing in a dark room....


----------



## 22606

kathy2008 said:


> Thanks, Garthman! See! We have cool things even in the lowest level of Hell...ahaha!


In between the floggings, stretchings, and other torments, I suppose...


Dollar Tree has new busts this year, it seems; I do not remember this witch, nor the mummy (not sure about the gray Reaper).


----------



## deeds0709

Today I found a lot on ideas on Pinterest and I found some black lace fabric I had and didn't know That I had it. I didn't buy anything today. I have to wait till I move next week! I will be back in Kentucky finally. Florida is just toooooo Hot!


----------



## Hilda

1. What Grim Reaper would not like to get his gangster on with a little graveyard bling?!?! LOL Yes!! You too can have your own chain and padlock necklace! I found this marked down at Tuesday Morning. I recently learned about that chain of stores from a member here. 
2. T.J. Maxx did not have a single Halloween decoration out yet… but what is THAT?! Seriously. That fugly houseplant was in the home décor clearance rack. Only a couple dollars. What witch could resist bringing this home for her witches kitchen? hahaha 
3. I love silly Halloween pranks and this ‘stuck in the refrigerator door plush rat’ is a good one. I put it in a dresser drawer, and my kids fell for it. Precious! Got this silly thing at Oriental Trading (online).


----------



## deeds0709

Today I found a lot on ideas on Pinterest and I found some black lace fabric I had and didn't know that I had it. I didn't buy anything today! I found this umbrella stand at my Dad's house. It has a chip but it looks great!


----------



## Greenewitch

Does anyone else have a Ben Franklin nearby? We decided on a whim to travel 30 minutes to BF and see if they had anything out. They had lots of last years stuff out in front of the store for 70% off! Got some neat signs and decorations! Bought $95 worth and paid $29. They said come back in a couple of weeks and it would be even cheaper. oh, they also started getting this years stuff in too.


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> 1. What Grim Reaper would not like to get his gangster on with a little graveyard bling?!?! LOL Yes!! You too can have your own chain and padlock necklace! I found this marked down at Tuesday Morning. I recently learned about that chain of stores from a member here.


Well, he is certainly living(?) up to the 'bonehead' moniker by following in the footsteps of Bieber... Those are great purchases

Really nice owl umbrella holder, deeds0709.


----------



## Saki.Girl

deeds0709 said:


> Today I found a lot on ideas on Pinterest and I found some black lace fabric I had and didn't know that I had it. I didn't buy anything today! I found this umbrella stand at my Dad's house. It has a chip but it looks great!
> View attachment 162131
> View attachment 162132


I love that omg so cool the owl rocks


----------



## frogkid11

Greenewitch said:


> Does anyone else have a Ben Franklin nearby? We decided on a whim to travel 30 minutes to BF and see if they had anything out. They had lots of last years stuff out in front of the store for 70% off! Got some neat signs and decorations! Bought $95 worth and paid $29. They said come back in a couple of weeks and it would be even cheaper. oh, they also started getting this years stuff in too.


Hey Greenewitch, we used to have Ben Franklin crafts here in central Virginia but they bailed out A.C. Moore from bankruptcy and it was a business decision to adopt the ACM "way of life" and leave our old Ben Franklin behind. I truly miss our BF because they put a lot more time and effort into displays and homemade items than AC does. I told to the manager of my local store and she was reprimanded by the GM for decorating the displays and was told "we don't do chakis in AC Moore". Their offerings now don't seem to be the same quality or quantity - can you kindly post pics of what they have for sale now?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

PoCoHauntGal said:


> jdubbya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a fantastic score!! Can you post some larger close-ups of these items. I'm just being nosy but really want to see it better. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can try!
> 
> View attachment 162036
> 
> 
> View attachment 162037
> 
> 
> View attachment 162038
Click to expand...

Nice score. I have the leftmost mask, it's called Lord Elf: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB2Y_HqnynI


----------



## frogkid11

Don Post Studios latex vampire mask for $3.00 at the local flea market. Sorry if you have already seen this in the Thrift Store thread, but I thought it was a good deal. Gonna make another life size vampire out of this one for sure.


----------



## 22606

Vampires seem to have a fondness for Creamsicles now, huh? That was an excellent buy, frogkid.


----------



## frogkid11

Garthgoyle said:


> Vampires seem to have a fondness for Creamsicles now, huh? That was an excellent buy, frogkid.


I so busted out laughing when I read your comment, Garthgoyle. You're right - he looks like he just finished one and is not desperately searching for another. LOL Maybe I should turn him into the evil ice cream truck guy.


----------



## 22606

Glad that you got a kick out of that, frogkid. Go for it, I say; using him as the 'Ice Scream Man' would be fitting


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, that bust is cool garthman. haha, I take it you bought this one? garthman haha, sorry, that name just tickled me. garthman. I guess kinda cute, naw, i'm to lazy to type out that much. i'll stick with garth.
hilda, I love all your props. you have them set up nice. that rat is a riot. for sure I want one of those
Kathy, to me it looks like a bunch of marshmellows thrown in a pan with lots of butter to melt. yummy. it's very pretty. I would leave it out all year. especially if it does soothe ones soul
jlw, that pub sign is very cool. and the lights will look good and be very useful too
Helena, those will make cute luminaries
deeds, that is about the coolest umbrella holder I have ever seen.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Hilda said:


> 3. I love silly Halloween pranks and this ‘stuck in the refrigerator door plush rat’ is a good one. I put it in a dresser drawer, and my kids fell for it. Precious! Got this silly thing at Oriental Trading (online).
> 
> View attachment 162130


I've been meaning to pick that one up myself. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Tammy Stanford

found these at a yard sale $4.00 for all. Not sure about the chicken mask but I am sure I can find a use for the others.


----------



## kathy2008

Garthgoyle said:


> In between the floggings, stretchings, and other torments, I suppose...
> 
> 
> Dollar Tree has new busts this year, it seems; I do not remember this witch, nor the mummy (not sure about the gray Reaper).
> View attachment 162120
> View attachment 162122


You know Garth, it just occurred to me you may be a reincarnated craftsman/artisan from the 1700s or 1800s and that's why the modern world annoys you so much!  Well, except you like computers. Or maybe it's just PEOPLE that get on your last nerve! That's It! You are a reincarnated master crafter hermit living amongst too many nimrods! ahahaha JK - you know me. And you are correct the witch & mummy are new to Dollar Tree. They had NOTHING when I looked a week ago!


----------



## kathy2008

hallorenescene said:


> oh, that bust is cool garthman. haha, I take it you bought this one? garthman haha, sorry, that name just tickled me. garthman. I guess kinda cute, naw, i'm to lazy to type out that much. i'll stick with garth.
> hilda, I love all your props. you have them set up nice. that rat is a riot. for sure I want one of those
> Kathy, to me it looks like a bunch of marshmellows thrown in a pan with lots of butter to melt. yummy. it's very pretty. I would leave it out all year. especially if it does soothe ones soul
> jlw, that pub sign is very cool. and the lights will look good and be very useful too
> Helena, those will make cute luminaries
> deeds, that is about the coolest umbrella holder I have ever seen.


Hey, Hallo! How are you? They're actually salt rocks and they smell very slightly like ozone from a rainstorm. Are you still in love with the evil clowns? Every year I need a new theme. I admire those who stand by their man, or clown as the case may be.


----------



## ah2610

This weekend I used a 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby to buy tealights. They have a 16 pack for 9.99. There are 16 tealights total, but it comes with an ADDITIONAL 16 batteries as well, so for $6.50 with tax, 16 tealights and 32 batteries. Not bad!


----------



## Katster

Tammy Stanford said:


> View attachment 162289
> 
> 
> found these at a yard sale $4.00 for all. Not sure about the chicken mask but I am sure I can find a use for the others.


I love the chicken mask!!! It looks creepy enough as is but imagine the possibilities of really creeping it up! Even cutting the red part off from the top, paint the tip of the beak black and instant vulture! He could make a cool prop in a graveyard setting.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> oh, that bust is cool garthman. haha, I take it you bought this one? garthman haha, sorry, that name just tickled me. garthman. I guess kinda cute, naw, i'm to lazy to type out that much. i'll stick with garth.


Heh. Thanks, hallo. For $1, I figured that I could not go wrong.



Tammy Stanford said:


> found these at a yard sale $4.00 for all. Not sure about the chicken mask but I am sure I can find a use for the others.


Actually, I really like the chicken, due to it looking tremendously p!ssed 



kathy2008 said:


> You know Garth, it just occurred to me you may be a reincarnated craftsman/artisan from the 1700s or 1800s and that's why the modern world annoys you so much!  Well, except you like computers. Or maybe it's just PEOPLE that get on your last nerve! That's It! You are a reincarnated master crafter hermit living amongst too many nimrods! ahahaha JK - you know me. And you are correct the witch & mummy are new to Dollar Tree. They had NOTHING when I looked a week ago!


Hopped-up on something this early? Nothing much right now; they had those busts and a couple of new tombstones (as well as some from last year) on one side, along with a few shelf sitters on the other side of the 4-way, then the rest was all normal stuff.


----------



## taco183

Here is the biggest haul of masks I ever had! I really love the Last Laugh clown mask and the H2 bloody myers. I got these masks from my friend because me and him are doing a trade I need to ship his stuff out tomorrow. I am really loving all these masks! The masks I got are h2 bloody myers, last laugh clown mask, hobo myers mask, Vampire mask, frankestein mask, knife victim mask, Wassup Scary Movie mask, Smiley Scary Movie mask.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tammy Stanford said:


> View attachment 162289
> 
> 
> found these at a yard sale $4.00 for all. Not sure about the chicken mask but I am sure I can find a use for the others.


@@Tammy, I'm liking that chicken mask alot too! I have the Spirit Zombie farmer and wife and have plans for a farm scene. Always thought a few barnyard animals would be great to add and creep out. Plan to do a Charlotte's Web web message with the Spirit (Tekky Toys) jumping spider at the bottom of the web to get the kids. Do you have any idea who made the mask? I like the eyeballs on it. And you easily make a body for it using white fur. Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## hallorenescene

tammy, I like the chicken mask best.
hey Kathy, I still love clowns, but I've only done that theme one year. it was one of my best years. this year i'm doing a black and white theme. maybe I should slip a clown in somewhere. lol. I love you called garth garthman. that's so cute. 
ah, i'm gonna check out our hobby lobby. I always can use tea lights. i'll use them as a gift in the secret reaper. where did you get the 40% coupon?
katser, I think you might have made tammy's day with your vulture idea. I still like the chicken as is too. 
taco, you sure got some nice masks. yes cathy, that clown mask is my fave.
gos, I am always amazed at your cool ideas. bravo


----------



## BlueFrog

The last few months I've been buying up the absolute creepiest real world objects I can find, which has resulted in spending a lot of time looking at taxidermy. Tonight's purchase will be seen in my upcoming Museum of Oddities and may even be cast for others to incorporate in their displays and haunts. It sold for considerably less than I expected, possibly because it is so upsetting.

Skull of a male rhesus monkey? Disturbing. Skull of a male rhesus monkey used for anatomical study? Whole other level of disturbing.


----------



## 22606

That is one awesome monkey skull, BlueFrog. It would also look tremendous as the face of a [email protected] plush; throw a fur suit around it, and presto


----------



## hallorenescene

nice score blue frog


----------



## Deadna

Tammy Stanford said:


> View attachment 162289
> 
> 
> found these at a yard sale $4.00 for all. Not sure about the chicken mask but I am sure I can find a use for the others.


That chicken mask would be awesome with a full costume and carrying around a bucket of kentucky fried HUMAN parts


----------



## Tammy Stanford

Thanks everyone for the great ideas for the mask. My husband likes really likes it as well. I have no idea who made it. But it does look a bit angry.


----------



## kathy2008

hallorenescene said:


> tammy, I like the chicken mask best.
> hey Kathy, I still love clowns, but I've only done that theme one year. it was one of my best years. this year i'm doing a black and white theme. maybe I should slip a clown in somewhere. lol. I love you called garth garthman. that's so cute.
> I was just trying to be funny & he got all cranky pants on me, so I better leave it alone. "Garthman" just came out of my keyboard, like "The Iceman Cometh" you know? I thought it sounded super heroy and funny.


----------



## Tammy Stanford

BlueFrog said:


> The last few months I've been buying up the absolute creepiest real world objects I can find, which has resulted in spending a lot of time looking at taxidermy. Tonight's purchase will be seen in my upcoming Museum of Oddities and may even be cast for others to incorporate in their displays and haunts. It sold for considerably less than I expected, possibly because it is so upsetting.
> 
> Skull of a male rhesus monkey? Disturbing. Skull of a male rhesus monkey used for anatomical study? Whole other level of disturbing.


Wow! That is really creepy. Great find.


----------



## kathy2008

Tammy Stanford said:


> View attachment 162289
> 
> 
> found these at a yard sale $4.00 for all. Not sure about the chicken mask but I am sure I can find a use for the others.


I think you should have the scary chicken & his friend there run the "Free Back Massage" table - receive additional pecking & biting no extra charge... (That IS a massage machine, right?)


----------



## BlueFrog

Tammy Stanford said:


> Thanks everyone for the great ideas for the mask. My husband likes really likes it as well. I have no idea who made it. But it does look a bit angry.


Bird flu? Angry bird? So many choices! I still think the KFC human parts would be hilarious.


----------



## offmymeds

Really cool skull BlueFrog!!


----------



## Kardec251985

Inspired by the Motionette thread, I bought this little Telco witch for $19 on Etsy! Everything still works and the box is in great condition. Saw one of these witches at a pub last year and absolutely loved it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got some KICKIN terrariums to make dioramas with, some vintage inspired garlands and some solar rock lights to go in the dioramas. I got this amazing 3 foot tall 'candle holder'---wood and glass panes---it's going to be a specimen cage for a child gone wrong. (hey, i'm still workin on the details). A few tombstones and a bust from DT for dioramas as well. 

I got a cute box at HG that I want to make a 'Your Time's Up' diorama with.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, and a baby doll with a wicker pram for my haunted nursery.


----------



## 22606

The witch was a phenomenal buy, Kardec251985.

Sounds like you got some nice items, wickedwillingwench.

From Michaels, I bought a book shell with a very 'gothic' vibe and a figure of a raven atop a skull, feasting on its eye: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127652-michaels-halloween-2013-a-9.html#post1485978


----------



## stormygirl84

Went to Michael's today and picked up a few odds and ends... A few more bottles to be turned into witch ingredient jars, more ribbons for making wreathes, and a papier mache hollow book that I'm going to paint. Oh! And I got my Freaky Fabric for my curtains! Good times...


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Random critters from Dollar Tree and the pumpkin/raven and book thing are from Michaels. I also received my luminarias that I'm going to make look like this: http://www.grandinroad.com/set-of-six-beware-bags/549752?redirect=y

12 for $20, plus some orange lights and black contact paper = much cheaper


----------



## 22606

Great buys, Helena. I see that you managed to find some owls without mange (the loner that I spotted had one hell of a bald spot going). Is that crow on the pumpkin actually devoid of glitter? Please tell me so, as I may buy one if that is the case


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Garthgoyle said:


> Great buys, Helena. I see that you managed to find some owls without mange (the loner that I spotted had one hell of a bald spot going). Is that crow on the pumpkin actually devoid of glitter? Please tell me so, as I may buy one if that is the case


No, sorry, he's super glittery. I may call him Gary.

Most of the poor owls in the bin looked pretty sad, especially the smooth ones.


----------



## 22606

Helena Handbasket said:


> No, sorry, he's super glittery. I may call him Gary.
> 
> Most of the poor owls in the bin looked pretty sad, especially the smooth ones.


No need to apologize, unless _you_ coated all of them in it

Being tarred and feathered is normally a bad thing, but the poor birds probably wish that they were on the receiving end...


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Garthgoyle said:


> No need to apologize, unless _you_ coated all of them in it
> 
> Being tarred and feathered is normally a bad thing, but the poor birds probably wish that they were on the receiving end...


The glittery bird actually just looks shiny from a few feet away. He doesn't sparkle like a disco ball or anything.


----------



## sumrtym

Garthgoyle said:


> No need to apologize, unless _you_ coated all of them in it


I'm not a fan of glitter either but I bought one last year when they had a white pumpkin rather than orange.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Garthgoyle said:


> The witch was a phenomenal buy, Kardec251985.
> 
> Sounds like you got some nice items, wickedwillingwench.
> 
> From Michaels, I bought a book shell with a very 'gothic' vibe and a figure of a raven atop a skull, feasting on its eye: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127652-michaels-halloween-2013-a-9.html#post1485978


I like the book--I might have to grab one...i'm enamored of a couple of skeletons hugging in each in death--very romantic...and want to do a couple of items based on that...your book would be perfect for it.


----------



## hallorenescene

kardec, that little witch is a real treasure. I love these guys
wickedwillingwitch, those dioramas sound fantastic
garth, once again I love your taste.
Helena, cool items and those luminaries will be spooktacular
Kathy, I went back and reread both posts, I think garth was just spoofing back at you. but I've misread him before, he's misread me before, and he's to good of a friend to take a chance on hurting his feelings soooo I take back namhtrag.


----------



## hallorenescene

I went to des moines yesterday, and we stopped at big lots. they had lots of cute stuff. but it's been pretty much posted. I got the pathway tree markers. I love them. kinda wish they weren't noisy though. they had a few other things, but I don't have a lot of money, so I decided to hang tight. they were $16.00. pricey, but I really like them.

then we went to merle hay mall. oh my gosh, there was a Halloween express store. just recently opened up in this location for this Halloween. I got the insta view open grave prop I need for my haunt this year. and I got the crazy cat car cling. oh, my back window is gussing up. they had mega cool props, but like I said....money. I did get one more item when we went to a shoe store. is my car going to be decked or what


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

hallorenescene said:


> and I got the crazy cat car cling.


All very nice. I have that black cat cling too, and used it last year inside my front window display.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

those tree pathway markers are so cool the face is so spooky


----------



## Bethany

Hallor, I saw those trees at BL too. Loved them. Going to see what the other BL in the area has later this week. 
No room in RV to put anymore stuff with all my craft stuff in it.


----------



## 22606

Thanks to all for the comments regarding my purchases.

Great buys, hallo. Those trees look nice and creepy, which is a change; most of the tree faces that attach and so on are just too cheesy to take seriously. You already have an _open_ Halloween store?! Guess that being in the boonies is not so bad after all...


----------



## Paint It Black

Had to get over to Michaels, after seeing someone else's post on this new lenticular.


----------



## 22606

I am quite fond of your new lenticular, PIB. 

From a run to Big Lots:








(I know, dreaded glitter, but the difference with the pumpkin is that it is very lightly done, as opposed to just dropped in a vat of it, and, therefore, does not have the 'Medusa effect' of only able to be looked upon while wearing shades)


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone. i must admit i look at this while i am at work and think is it time for me to go yet have store to go check out LOL


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> I am quite fond of your new lenticular, PIB.
> 
> From a run to Big Lots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know, dreaded glitter, but the difference with the pumpkin is that it is very lightly done, as opposed to just dropped in a vat of it, and, therefore, does not have the 'Medusa effect' of only able to be looked upon while wearing shades)


Garth Got my eyes on that skull at Big Lots. Will prob. pick up 1 or 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> I went to des moines yesterday, and we stopped at big lots. they had lots of cute stuff. but it's been pretty much posted. I got the pathway tree markers. I love them. kinda wish they weren't noisy though. they had a few other things, but I don't have a lot of money, so I decided to hang tight. they were $16.00. pricey, but I really like them.
> 
> then we went to merle hay mall. oh my gosh, there was a Halloween express store. just recently opened up in this location for this Halloween. I got the insta view open grave prop I need for my haunt this year. and I got the crazy cat car cling. oh, my back window is gussing up. they had mega cool props, but like I said....money. I did get one more item when we went to a shoe store. is my car going to be decked or what


So thats a car cling??? I NEED one stat!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

not one halloween item at the Home Goods I went to but they had some big, beautiful orange sequined throw pillows so I got the pair they had. Then to Big Lots and 4 sets of the mercury lights and a mercury glass poison bottle.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ordered this to day for my candy making


----------



## Shadowbat

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 162703
> 
> ordered this to day for my candy making


I have something similar to this, but it's a large one.


I stopped in Michaels again and used 2 40% coupons to get a Spooky Town figurine set and some ribbon. Also bought 2 foam witch hats at Pat Catans for my display this year.


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> I am quite fond of your new lenticular, PIB.
> 
> From a run to Big Lots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know, dreaded glitter, but the difference with the pumpkin is that it is very lightly done, as opposed to just dropped in a vat of it, and, therefore, does not have the 'Medusa effect' of only able to be looked upon while wearing shades)


Thanks. I thought the lenticular was different. 

I actually picked up all of these items at Big Lots because I liked them a lot. I may go back to buy them, just couldn't decide at the time. I especially like the mercury-glass-like skull.


----------



## mickkell

Hey,Pose-nStay fans! The Glendale Costco (AZ.)has a Pallet full of them as of 12:00,just picked up another two.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Shadowbat said:


> I have something similar to this, but it's a large one.
> 
> 
> I stopped in Michaels again and used 2 40% coupons to get a Spooky Town figurine set and some ribbon. Also bought 2 foam witch hats at Pat Catans for my display this year.


ya i have a large one too thought the little one would be fantastic. 
i also ordered 2 posters for the dark alice party they will be going in the bathroom with black lights


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is the other one


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Garth Got my eyes on that skull at Big Lots. Will prob. pick up 1 or 2 tomorrow.


I was surprised by how large it actually is, considering the skull only costs $8. They had 3, so, if that is any indication of how few the stores are going to be carrying, don't wait too long

Those are awesome molds, Saki. Now, Dracula gets to have bites taken out of him, huh? Nifty posters, too.


----------



## Bethany

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...t-finds-treasures-thread-130.html#post1486705
Posted my 3 weeks worth of purchases, etc. at the above spot. well most of them. LOL


----------



## digbugsgirl

Great find PIB, Bethany, & Saki! Love those candy molds!!


----------



## BiggieShawty

Saki.Girl said:


> ya i have a large one too thought the little one would be fantastic.
> i also ordered 2 posters for the dark alice party they will be going in the bathroom with black lights
> View attachment 162721


Saki where did you find that poster?


----------



## katshead42

What skull are you guys talking about? I tried looking through the thread but couldn't find a pic or anything. Thanks for the heads up.



Garthgoyle said:


> I was surprised by how large it actually is, considering the skull only costs $8. They had 3, so, if that is any indication of how few the stores are going to be carrying, don't wait too long
> 
> Those are awesome molds, Saki. Now, Dracula gets to have bites taken out of him, huh? Nifty posters, too.


----------



## Bethany

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...urchases-gifts-picture162698-bl-halloween.jpg


----------



## Defenestrator

I bought an absurdly large plastic JOL at Garden Ridge (whose shelves are bursting, by the way). Clearly, he is in need of a little 'evilling' up, but that is fine. 

I already changed his oh-so-friendly yellow light out for a more sinister red, and he'll get a roughed up paint job, a little Spanish moss, and likely a little reconstructive surgery. Then, I expect to pipe some fog out of him.

Here, he is posed with his little buddy for a sense of scale. (the little one is trying not to look intimidated, but I'm not really buying it)


----------



## 22606

katshead42 said:


> What skull are you guys talking about? I tried looking through the thread but couldn't find a pic or anything. Thanks for the heads up.


The mercury glass skull to the far right: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...t-did-you-find-buy-today-875.html#post1486640


That is quite a massive JOL, Defenestrator. Pretty cool (and I am sure that it will look better when you are done).


----------



## Saki.Girl

BiggieShawty said:


> Saki where did you find that poster?


got them off amazon way better price the ebay  

http://www.amazon.com/Wonderland-Ha...ell&keywords=black+light+alice+in+wounderland


----------



## SpookyOwl

Defenestrator said:


> I bought an absurdly large plastic JOL at Garden Ridge (whose shelves are bursting, by the way). Clearly, he is in need of a little 'evilling' up, but that is fine.
> 
> I already changed his oh-so-friendly yellow light out for a more sinister red, and he'll get a roughed up paint job, a little Spanish moss, and likely a little reconstructive surgery. Then, I expect to pipe some fog out of him.
> 
> Here, he is posed with his little buddy for a sense of scale. (the little one is trying not to look intimidated, but I'm not really buying it)
> 
> View attachment 162830


Make sure you post the transformation! I'd love to see it!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Defenestrator said:


> I bought an absurdly large plastic JOL at Garden Ridge (whose shelves are bursting, by the way). Clearly, he is in need of a little 'evilling' up, but that is fine.
> 
> I already changed his oh-so-friendly yellow light out for a more sinister red, and he'll get a roughed up paint job, a little Spanish moss, and likely a little reconstructive surgery. Then, I expect to pipe some fog out of him.
> 
> Here, he is posed with his little buddy for a sense of scale. (the little one is trying not to look intimidated, but I'm not really buying it)
> 
> View attachment 162830


I have a JOL just like that. Think I had found mine at the local Giant supermarket two years ago. Had used it protect an mp3 player and small speaker from the elements, but piping fog through is an excellent idea.


----------



## Defenestrator

Garthgoyle said:


> That is quite a massive JOL, Defenestrator. Pretty cool (and I am sure that it will look better when you are done).


I'm certainly hoping so ....he's got good 'bones', I think. 

He's just a tad too cheerful, but if you squint, you can see the menace peeking through...



SpookyOwl said:


> Make sure you post the transformation! I'd love to see it!


I'll be sure to get photos of him on here somewhere! 



Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I have a JOL just like that. Think I had found mine at the local Giant supermarket two years ago. Had used it protect an mp3 player and small speaker from the elements, but piping fog through is an excellent idea.


Yes! He is big enough to house/protect all manner of things, and when I was first looking at him, had initially considered him as camouflage for audio. However, after staring at him for a bit, I thought he had some ominous potential as a fogger. I'm going to play with both direct from the fogger, and chilled to see which works best.


----------



## sumrtym

Defenestrator said:


> I bought an absurdly large plastic JOL at Garden Ridge (whose shelves are bursting, by the way). Clearly, he is in need of a little 'evilling' up, but that is fine.


My Ghoul Friday has a good tutorial on painting those to look better.

http://www.ghoulfriday.com/how_to/plastic-pumpkin-makeover


----------



## BiggieShawty

Saki.Girl said:


> got them off amazon way better price the ebay
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wonderland-Ha...ell&keywords=black+light+alice+in+wounderland


AWESOME!!!! Thank you! I did manage to find this print on blacklight.com, but amazon does have it for a much better price.


----------



## Katster

Amazon is my worst nightmare being here in Canada, they ship nothing here even though they have an Amazon.ca everything comes from the USA and will ship nothing here. Pisses me off to no end!


----------



## Katster

I actually ordered 2 raven birds with open wings from SPIRIT and got them in today but when I ordered them I knew they would be sorta icky. I only needed one but ordered 2 as I figured for 10 dollars something should be right. Well they were as icky as I thought but I hacked them 2 death and made a 3 eyed, 4 winged crow out of the 2 of them and waiting for glue and paint to dry. And it is too freaky. It will be adorning my witch hat with my new familiar!


----------



## Bethany

Cannot wait to see your "creation" katster! Sounds like a great addition to a cabinet of curiosities.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BiggieShawty said:


> AWESOME!!!! Thank you! I did manage to find this print on blacklight.com, but amazon does have it for a much better price.



Ya I found it a few places I will let you know how it is when I get them ended up ordering the Chester cat too lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Katster said:


> Amazon is my worst nightmare being here in Canada, they ship nothing here even though they have an Amazon.ca everything comes from the USA and will ship nothing here. Pisses me off to no end!


dang that is a bummer i have actual score quite a few things this year from them just have to watch the shipping cost .


----------



## wickedwillingwench

everything here came from home goods. Excuse the mess in the background.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love everything you got


----------



## 22606

All are really nice, wickedwillingwench. (The signs would go perfectly with the ones from Michaels.)


----------



## Paint It Black

Really nice finds, www. Wish our Home Goods would get with it.


----------



## jdubbya

Stopped by Tuesday morning and got this chain/lock for 5 bucks
. Then foraging around a couple local antique shops and scored this most excellent deer skull, both of which will adorn our goblin prop.. It was a good day!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

jdubbya said:


> Stopped by Tuesday morning and got this chain/lock for 5 bucks
> . Then foraging around a couple local antique shops and scored this most excellent deer skull, both of which will adorn our goblin prop.. It was a good day!!


Very cool JDubbya!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Stopped by Big Lots on my lunch break and bought three of these lanterns (need some painting) and the last Talking Crow that they had. The cashier said, oh, you got the last crow! Some guy came in here the other day and bought the three we had in here....and I laughed and said, yes, "that guy" was my husband.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Pumpkin5 said:


> Stopped by Big Lots on my lunch break and bought three of these lanterns (need some painting) and the last Talking Crow that they had. The cashier said, oh, you got the last crow! Some guy came in here the other day and bought the three we had in here....and I laughed and said, yes, "that guy" was my husband.


how much are the laterns going for there ?


----------



## kathy2008

Saki.Girl said:


> dang that is a bummer i have actual score quite a few things this year from them just have to watch the shipping cost .


I agree, Saki, always find lots on Amazon. Katster - why do they have an Amazon.ca at all then? If they can't ship to you, what's the point?  Not like you could drop into your local Amazon down on the corner..


----------



## 22606

The chained padlock is neat, and the skull goes perfectly with the goblin, jdubbya. 

Those are fantastic lanterns, Pumpkin5.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Today I received a couple things I ordered online: a plaque from Toscana and a felt garland from an Etsy shop


----------



## Katster

kathy2008 said:


> I agree, Saki, always find lots on Amazon. Katster - why do they have an Amazon.ca at all then? If they can't ship to you, what's the point?  Not like you could drop into your local Amazon down on the corner..


I know... as if a skeleton or a styrofoam crow is noted as a threat crossing the border hahaha!!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Helena Handbasket said:


> Today I received a couple things I ordered online: a plaque from Toscana and a felt garland from an Etsy shop


I love that plaque!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

wickedwillingwench said:


> everything here came from home goods. Excuse the mess in the background.
> 
> 
> View attachment 162891
> 
> 
> View attachment 162893
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162892


Great buys. I wish we had a Home Goods here.


----------



## Spookybella977

LOVE LOVE LOVE all the things you bought!!! 




wickedwillingwench said:


> everything here came from home goods. Excuse the mess in the background.
> 
> 
> View attachment 162891
> 
> 
> View attachment 162893
> 
> 
> View attachment 162894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162892


----------



## Shadowbat

Helena Handbasket said:


> Today I received a couple things I ordered online: a plaque from Toscana and a felt garland from an Etsy shop


That plaque is pretty cool.


----------



## 22606

Nice items, Helena. I like how the plaque's spider has an actual (okay, _faux_) jewel to it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Haunted Nana said:


> Great buys. I wish we had a Home Goods here.


nana, be sure to check your TJMaxx stores and Marshall's...they are both owned by the same company as Home Goods.


----------



## myerman82

Where did you get that tree on one of the pictures on the bottom right corner?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

myerman82 said:


> Where did you get that tree on one of the pictures on the bottom right corner?


me? If so, I got it at Home goods. It's good heavy metal (iron maybe)..wasn't too expensive. Can't swear but i think it was $12.99


----------



## Haunted Nana

wickedwillingwench said:


> nana, be sure to check your TJMaxx stores and Marshall's...they are both owned by the same company as Home Goods.


Thanks I will be sure to do that.


----------



## Bethany

Love everything everyone got!! Especially Love the Plaque with the cat. 
Jd I looked at the chain & lock at Tuesday morning here. Didn't get it, will probably kick myself in the butt for not, but.....
I went into Tuesday Morning, Ross & TJMAX & I think they are ALL owned by the same company. Lots of the same stuff. 
I managed to pick up a lantern from Michael's (the Skull one) Was surprised it was styrofoam 12.99 & 40% off, some cool small skull border decoration, 5 black LED skulls at DT, some paint for jars, some skull scrap book paper to cover some boxes and such & some more spiders from DT.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice items, Helena. I like how the plaque's spider has an actual (okay, _faux_) jewel to it.


And no glitter!


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> me? If so, I got it at Home goods. It's good heavy metal (iron maybe)..wasn't too expensive. Can't swear but i think it was $12.99


Just got back from there and it wasn't there. They had a different tree like it with no face and was a taper holder.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hmmmmm...i'd like THAT tree...mine does tea lights


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Great score everyone


----------



## 22606

Helena Handbasket said:


> And no glitter!


I don't mind _some_; just not thrilled when an item has been practically bathing in it


----------



## Pumpkin5

Saki.Girl said:


> how much are the laterns going for there ?


 Hey Saki, they are $10 this year....and fairly well made. I will post some pictures tomorrow of them lit up. Very bright for LED's. Takes 3 D batteries per lantern.


----------



## Bethany

Guess I'll be hitting the big lots. The one I picked up at Michael's will blow away with the a sneeze! Styrofoam.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Got home from work to find that my sister got me 3 sheet of new Halloween window clings from dollar general.


----------



## Bethany

Great, gotta hit up Walgreens & Dollar General tomorrow. Oh and Big Lots for some lanterns. So....does CVS do Halloween decorations??


----------



## LairMistress

I bought...nothing. Absolutely nothing.  I even went to Big Lots, but it seems like nothing they had really fit my needs, even though it was cool to look at. They were only about a quarter of the way set up. No talking crows to speak of, not sure if they've been bought, or not put out yet.

My main Dollar General has had empty shelves with Halloween signage for what seems like a whole week now. This morning, the cashier said "it may go out Friday". :/ So far, all I have is a bunch of disappointment, and some cool thrift shop items that aren't Halloween at all...yet...but I'm spookifying them.

I think I need more indoor shelving, in order to buy anything that comes out this year. The majority of what I see is indoor stuff. Very neat things! Just not what I usually "do". I guess I need to "buy" for the inside, and "make" for the outside.


----------



## ptbounce

Okay. I just have to say, I can't stand cutesy Halloween stuff. 

Drove to Dollar Tree after dropping off a bouncy castle and picked up a handful of goodies.


----------



## 22606

Is your rat begging or attempting to dance, ptbounce? Neat purchases.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

You can never have too many severed fingers. Or dancing rats.


----------



## 22606

These are all from Oriental Trading Company. The doll speaks (same sayings as Spirit's) and the rotten skull has a movable jaw.


----------



## jdubbya

Garthgoyle said:


> These are all from Oriental Trading Company. The doll speaks (same sayings as Spirit's) and the rotten skull has a movable jaw.


I really like the doll!


----------



## 22606

Thanks, jdubbya. I am very impressed with her, both size- and quality-wise. Can't wait to see Spirit's three... and, possibly even morseo, that [email protected] monkey


----------



## frogkid11

I finally secured the two new busts from HomeGoods for 2013. They were the only ones at my local store and just happen to swing in during lunch to find them sitting on the shelf waiting to come home with me


----------



## Bethany

I need to locate a Home Goods store. 
Today I picked up several cans of spray paint & some twine to do some jars in this fashion:








Going to add some bloody finger prints on some of them.


----------



## frogkid11

that is freakin' awesome, Bethany!!! Did you make that jar or see it for sale somewhere?


----------



## sumrtym

Small bag of resin bones (4 bones, ea about as long as your hand, wrist to fingers) with two types in it. Two with rounded bone ends, 2 without that look more broken off for $7.99 from HomeGoods. The black tree candelabra pictured already from HomeGoods.


----------



## Bethany

frogkid11 said:


> that is freakin' awesome, Bethany!!! Did you make that jar or see it for sale somewhere?


Thank You! Made it at a FL Haunter event.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hey Peeps! Here are some pictures of the lanterns....first picture is with the dial just turned on.....








Here is the dial turned up








And here is a picture of the weight for those of you who are going to let a ghost hold up the lantern, it is fairly lightweight








...a little heavier with the 3 D batteries installed.









I think for the money they are well worth it, and the plastic part could be painted probably with glass paint to make it look more like a flame color.


----------



## Bethany

I like them just the way they are!! Thanks for posting this for everyone to see Pumpkin5!!
I'm going to have to go pick me up 4 I think.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

A Dollarama find, a simple changing photo trick from years back but still fun,


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pumpkin5 said:


> Hey Saki, they are $10 this year....and fairly well made. I will post some pictures tomorrow of them lit up. Very bright for LED's. Takes 3 D batteries per lantern.



They also have a camo green and a red one with slightly less LEDs and presumably lower light, $8. They have a enhanced dimmer switch on them. I posted pics of both types of lanterns in the BIG LOTS thread.

I wonder if the camo/red lanterns, made by a different company, are lighter weight.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

frogkid11 said:


> I finally secured the two new busts from HomeGoods for 2013. They were the only ones at my local store and just happen to swing in during lunch to find them sitting on the shelf waiting to come home with me
> 
> View attachment 163168
> View attachment 163169



Looks like a good day for picking up HG busts. Didn't buy the Hag Spider Lady but did find and buy the Voodoo Top Hat Guy. I have a few busts from previous years and was going to pass on buying any more but really liked the Voodoo Guy. I'm using him as part of my Hall of Ancestors and wanted a nice representation of different hallowen characters: vampire, witchy crow lady, uncle gory with brains showing, and now Voodoo Guy. I really like him a lot. Great red and black coloring and top hat is a nice touch. Kind of wish they didn't do a silver base but I can live with it. 

Yesterday I picked up a black resin candleabra that is shaped like a twisted tree. Don't think I'll be buying much more home decor this year but so glad I was able to get the bust today. I like to get a lot of halloween shopping out of the way early on and then focus on what I'll be doing for this year. Good luck everyone looking for him or the Hag.


----------



## Hilda

I stopped by TJ Maxx and Marshalls today. No Halloween at either. I did pick up a few things. Some bottle and apothecary style jars for a Witch Kitchen theme. Here are two items I thought might interest others... both were at TJ Maxx and look to be newly stocked items on the shelves.

The first is this really sweet (heavy) 'crystal' glass skull votive candle holder, or it could be a short vase It is actually quite a nice size. To quote my husband when he picked it up, 'Holy Crap that is heavy duty!' 
They had a lot of these! (Obviously, the sticker comes off the forehead. lol) It was $6.99.









Also I fell in LOVE with this funky jug!! This screamed Witch Kitchen to me! LOL They had them in different sizes. The smaller one was $9,99., This one was $12.99. I couldn't tell if they had a larger one. When I leaned down to investigate, my children ran off. LOL I know this isn't necessarily a deal... but I couldn't resist!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

My TJ Maxx has nothing at all but I went to michael's and I wanted to buy all of their new decorations for halloween, but why does everything have to be glittered??!!??


----------



## Bethany

Like them both Hilda. I went into TJ Maxx here Thurs. and I don't recall seeing either of those items. :O


----------



## LairMistress

Cool! Our DT didn't have the big spiders yet, and I didn't see the millipedes, either. I did pick up a pack of the smaller black spiders for a couple of crafty projects, but I think I need some more. I think I want to "sew" different lengths of fishing line into them and randomly hang them along the front door like an infestation of crawlers in motion. Yeah! 



ptbounce said:


> View attachment 163126
> View attachment 163127
> View attachment 163128
> 
> 
> Okay. I just have to say, I can't stand cutesy Halloween stuff.
> 
> Drove to Dollar Tree after dropping off a bouncy castle and picked up a handful of goodies.


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> The first is this really sweet (heavy) 'crystal' glass skull votive candle holder, or it could be a short vase It is actually quite a nice size. To quote my husband when he picked it up, 'Holy Crap that is heavy duty!'
> They had a lot of these! (Obviously, the sticker comes off the forehead. lol) It was $6.99.


I can vouch that those things _are_ heavy for their size... I received one (same as yours) as a gift a few years ago and picked up another from Walgreens (smoky-colored) two years ago. If anyone cannot find the clear version at TJMaxx/Home Goods/Marshalls, Walgreens will likely carry some (last year, the choices were slight blue or pink). Anyway, both that and the vase are really cool, Hilda


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from my weekend hunt for props from flea market. This flea market keeps producing gems.

Found this door greeter or something, says Gemmy in back, looks like his jaw moved, and has led eyes, sadly the batteries were left in and were corroded.
Tried a fresh set of batteries but didn't work but he still looks cool


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Sorry, don't know why it came out sideways


----------



## Bethany

Yes it does look great Scorpion64! I picked up a framed mummy face that eyes light up, says stuff then sticks out it's tongue. Tongue comes out & the sound is there, his jaw doesn't move, but I still like it too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i was in the garage looking for my box of boneys and found a gargoyle AND a sinister serena that i didn't even know i had. LOL.


----------



## 22606

Cool wolfman, xxScorpion64xx. I want to say that there was also a 3' hanging figure of it, along with Frankenstein and maybe one other character; this was back when Walmart was worth a [email protected] around Halloween, probably late '90s or not much after.

It's just like Christmas, isn't it, wickedwillingwench?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Garthgoyle said:


> Cool wolfman, xxScorpion64xx. I want to say that there was also a 3' hanging figure of it, along with Frankenstein and maybe one other character; this was back when Walmart was worth a [email protected] around Halloween, probably late '90s or not much after.
> 
> It's just like Christmas, isn't it, wickedwillingwench?


yes, yes, it is.


----------



## SpookyOwl

Went to another Dollar tree. Didn't care for the owls. Got a couple of scarecrow for before Halloween and after, 4 shelf sitters, another pumpkin, some fall flowers, and two Halloween globes. I guess they aren't really snow globes since it isn't snow inside lol. They did have some gory stuff but I'm not into that. Bats and spiders were out just don't think I need anymore of those.


----------



## pumpkinpie

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Just got back from my weekend hunt for props from flea market. This flea market keeps producing gems.
> 
> Found this door greeter or something, says Gemmy in back, looks like his jaw moved, and has led eyes, sadly the batteries were left in and were corroded.
> Tried a fresh set of batteries but didn't work but he still looks cool
> View attachment 163325


Had this same problem with a fur real chimp I used last year. Here's what u do...

Materials:
Rubbing alcohol
Qtips
Emory board (for finger nails)

Delicately sand off the corrosion on the spring things with the Emory board, making sure to go In between each coil. Then using a Qtips that has been moistened (not too wet) in alcohol clean up the debris left behind. The alcohol drys quick so don't worry. 

My chimp wouldn't do anything, saw this on the Internet...next thing I knew I had to turn him off to get him to shut up lol...hope it helps, good luck


----------



## katshead42

*yard sale finds*

Pumpkin $1 ghost lights $3 vampire $4


----------



## Guest

Husband got this for me from a neat-o thrift store. Inside are the hands of another prop...


----------



## Guest

katshead42 said:


> Pumpkin $1 ghost lights $3 vampire $4


I have those ghost lights and I paid over $20 bucks for them! Good find!


----------



## katshead42

hollow said:


> I have those ghost lights and I paid over $20 bucks for them! Good find!


I really liked them! When I plugged them in I thought they were shorting out but then they started turning blue and blinking.  I also really like the vampire dude my husband says it looks creepy and I said "I know right?"


----------



## Guest

Got a cauldron- pretty big! Beside it is the very dusty Gemmy cauldron witch cauldron for size comparison.

And a fur. Two minks, I guess. I don't know whether to pet it or take it out back and bury it.


----------



## Guest

katshead42 said:


> I really liked them! When I plugged them in I thought they were shorting out but then they started turning blue and blinking.  I also really like the vampire dude my husband says it looks creepy and I said "I know right?"


Yes! They are so pretty! You got some great prices, too.


----------



## kathy2008

hollow said:


> View attachment 163343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husband got this for me from a neat-o thrift store. Inside are the hands of another prop...
> 
> View attachment 163344


Excellent! I love how you recycled the carriage & hands! I just realized loving Halloween is good for the planet! We probably recycle more than any other holiday, right? Who else is diggin' in the thrift shops and creating inspiring creative props like this? LOL We so rock! I'm such a Ween that I asked at several jewelry tables at a local famers market if they had any Halloween items and one woman actually asked me what I meant...  ??? Oh, never mind! You either get it or you don't! LOL


----------



## Guest

Kathy2008- you are so right. I LOVE old stuff. I never thought about that before!


----------



## kathy2008

Hollow, 
I know, right? Nothing like halloween to spark all kinds of creativity! ha


----------



## kathy2008

Here's what I found at Michael's with the 40% off Iphone coupon--Thanks, Garth! 







Also got these guys at a local dept. store called Von Maur from their website...And the best part is I bought with their Zero percent interest credit card! The only all zero all the time credit card I've ever seen....haha 







Kind of steampunk, right?







And this is my partner in crime, Kashmir, approving my decor....


----------



## kathy2008

Here's Kash!


----------



## mystic manor

Costco skeletons and lantern. Remote control spider my daughters bought in Kansas City.


----------



## frogkid11

hollow said:


> View attachment 163343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husband got this for me from a neat-o thrift store. Inside are the hands of another prop...
> 
> View attachment 163344


That baby buggy is AWESOME!! I love the rust on the metal pieces and the overall aged feeling - looks great with those hands sticking up, too.


----------



## RCIAG

hollow said:


> Husband got this for me from a neat-o thrift store. Inside are the hands of another prop...
> 
> View attachment 163344


That is the on Garth was talking about! It's pretty much the same one I just bought from Oriental Trading except mine doesn't have giant man hands!! Which, I've decided is a good thing! Here she is with her grabby boyfriend, the Baby Faced Reaper.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/hanging-porcelain-doll-a2-13617965.fltr?prodCatId=551691

img][/img]


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> View attachment 163348
> 
> 
> And a fur. Two minks, I guess. I don't know whether to pet it or take it out back and bury it.


If you bury those things, they may rise up when the moon is full to seek revenge...

Lots of incredible buys


----------



## Guest

frogkid11 said:


> That baby buggy is AWESOME!! I love the rust on the metal pieces and the overall aged feeling - looks great with those hands sticking up, too.


I am not quite sure what I am going to do with it, but it's def getting a blue spotlight this year outside in the haunt!


----------



## Guest

Garthgoyle said:


> If you bury those things, they may rise up when the moon is full to seek revenge...
> 
> Lots of incredible buys


I can't believe women used to actually wear those things! In public! With dresses! WTF?


----------



## Haunted Nana

My Marshalls and Tuesdays Morning's has nothing yet.( But I did find a lace spiderweb table cloth at Big lots and also a lace spiderweb table runner at Michaels that I will use on my fireplace mantle, some big rats and growing snakes at Dollar tree so not a bad day after all.LOL


----------



## grimreaper1962

Hello again old friends and also to the newer ones here! Here are a few more blow molds to add to my Halloween collection. The other picture is just a reminder that i seriously need to organize the Halloween side of my locker.


----------



## Bethany

Finally made it to the DT in the Mall. SHould have went there first.
Picked up 2 tombstones (the heavy small ones), the mummy & reaper busts, a Beware flag (for a friends boat), 2 skull lanterns, a couple feet, a couple hands, some bloody cloth, & 3 of the potion bottles. obviously forgot something because i spent $19.
The potion bottles are smaller than I thought, do not open & are resin. glad i didn't order a case. they are cute & will be different additions to my cabinets.


----------



## sumrtym

Similar to these, only miner are 10' long with 30 lights (4" apart) and 12" lead wire (think the picture has them 2" apart and is a longer wire / slightly different battery box).








3 AA batteries go in the box. The droplet looking things are LEDs (got 2 strands in orange and one in purple). Very bright even in light. You can turn them on, off, or they have a timer (6 hours on, 18 hours off). The black wire is bendable and can hold positions. The lights / wire can be submerged in water, even, but not the battery box of course.

Here's a video of a guy showing off a similar strand.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Bethany said:


> The potion bottles are smaller than I thought, do not open & are resin. glad i didn't order a case. they are cute & will be different additions to my cabinets.


Picked up a set of those today as well.


----------



## Defenestrator

I got four of these guys to adorn the hearse that we are constructing....they are very inexpensive, and I thought they would help add a little dimension at a low cost ($3 each):










Somehow, I had the impression that they would be about 4" X 4". 'Cause, you know, they are billed as door knockers, and really, how big would you expect that to be? 

Wrong! These things are enormous! They are about 11" X 9"

I still think they will be great on the hearse, but gee whiz!


----------



## BlueFrog

*Defenestrator*, where did you purchase those door knockers? They are knock-outs! 

Today I bought another wolf pelt, for yet another wolf prop build. Because it was cheap (mislisted as a coyote on eBay) and because I am insane.


----------



## Defenestrator

BlueFrog said:


> *Defenestrator*, where did you purchase those door knockers? They are knock-outs!


Heh....they were Amazon purchases. You can pick them up here. 

I like them quite a bit, but please note that they are essentially plastic forms. There is no 'knocking' happening with these guys. Pure decoration, and zero function. 

However, given our application, they are perfect! I need to keep this hearse as light as possible, and these will be perfect for that...they weigh only a few ounces each and look as though they are bronze casts.


----------



## RCIAG

UNCLE MORI!! HE'S MINEMINEMINEMINE!!


----------



## 22606

Those lights are awesome, sumrtym.

Very cool doorknocker, Defenestrator.

That is a great bust, RCIAG.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

I headed back to the prop sale I checked out last weekend. Wasn't sure if there would be anything good remaining but left with 3 more costumes and 6 more masks. 

I also "picked up" 4 large boulders - fiberglass rocks that I can use for my yard haunt. I figured - what the heck! I can leave them in my garden the rest of the year so I don't have to worry about storing them! That's haunter logic ...


----------



## myerman82

I actually picked this up a few days ago but just now got time to take a picture.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

OOOH. 
He's cute! 
Love his flaming expression!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Does he flicker?


----------



## myerman82

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Does he flicker?


Yes, he actually flickers really cool. It's not the same flicker the whole time either. That's what sold me on him.


----------



## screamqueen2012

RCIAG said:


> UNCLE MORI!! HE'S MINEMINEMINEMINE!!


hahaha, you sure deserve uncle mor, good for you!!! now for the girlfriend...


----------



## screamqueen2012

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Just got back from my weekend hunt for props from flea market. This flea market keeps producing gems.
> 
> Found this door greeter or something, says Gemmy in back, looks like his jaw moved, and has led eyes, sadly the batteries were left in and were corroded.
> Tried a fresh set of batteries but didn't work but he still looks cool
> View attachment 163325


this is one of my orginal pieces, i think they are 14 years old, hes great even if he doenst sing, i still use mine every year, they made stuff to last back then..i have to walking frank hands too that still walk away bought at the same time..


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Defenestrator said:


> I got four of these guys to adorn the hearse that we are constructing....they are very inexpensive, and I thought they would help add a little dimension at a low cost ($3 each):
> 
> View attachment 163402
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, I had the impression that they would be about 4" X 4". 'Cause, you know, they are billed as door knockers, and really, how big would you expect that to be?
> 
> Wrong! These things are enormous! They are about 11" X 9"
> 
> I still think they will be great on the hearse, but gee whiz!


i love these...thanks for posting...i ordered 2 of them! I'd love to incorporate one on a tombstone


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Update!!
I earlier posted a Gemmy door greeter that had corroded batteries in compartment
Went online, found that vinegar works to clean it, I let it air out overnight now it works. Here is a video


----------



## Bethany

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Update!!
> I earlier posted a Gemmy door greeter that had corroded batteries in compartment
> Went online, found that vinegar works to clean it, I let it air out overnight now it works. Here is a video


My hubby always uses alcohol to clean "corroded" parts & a Q-Tip.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I was hoping for something scarier, not to high on the song, might flip it on CL


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I was hoping for something scarier, not to high on the song, might flip it on CL


_Somebody's Watching Me_, right? I cannot remember for sure, but I want to say that it was that or something similar...


I got a chuckle from it, but that candle is really cool, myerman82.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Garthgoyle said:


> _Somebody's Watching Me_, right? I cannot remember for sure, but I want to say that it was that or something similar...
> 
> 
> I got a chuckle from it, but that candle is really cool, myerman82.


It was "I'm your boogie man" by K.C. and the Sunshine Band..with a play on words "boogeyman"


----------



## Guest

Huge and gorgeous glitter house. I've tried 3 times to get the sideways pic off and am giving up. Sorry!

I put the GR morphing pumpkin beside it for size reference...it's pretty big.


----------



## JLWII2000

All for $160. I'm so stoked! Thanks to craigslist.


----------



## MissKitty

Hollow, I love your house! Where did you find that one?


----------



## The Red Hallows

I found a grandfather clock shell. 9 bucks. Halloween prop made easy.


----------



## Guest

MissKitty said:


> Hollow, I love your house! Where did you find that one?


My husband actually finds the *best* stuff for me. He goes to a vintage/antique consignment shop that is in the small town near our post.

There are no markings, brands, or tags on the house. Just a big ol' glittery mansion.


----------



## Guest

The Red Hallows said:


> I found a grandfather clock shell. 9 bucks. Halloween prop made easy.
> 
> View attachment 163601


Great find!


----------



## katshead42

hollow said:


> Great find!


I second that emotion.


----------



## lizzyborden

Managed to aggravate an old knee injury and spent the past week trying to "take it easy." So I decided to sort through my goodies from the last few weeks. 























Picked these up for $3 each. I originally passed on the pregnant woman, but then I had visions of alien-type scenarios. Planning to try and use these to make a paper mache replica of a torso, though definitely not this year.
















A head in a box. Picture doesn't capture the true creepiness factor of this one. Paid $6









Really crappy picture, but a mannequin like I've never seen before. She's flat on one side and made to lie down. Possibly for modeling lingerie? Missing the arms but was happy when a friend offered it for free. May zombify her and place on the porch.









Bought this for making milk jug skulls. Looked at the same model at the flea market used for $20. Got a brand new one at Lowes for $5 more. Not to mention guy at flea market ticked me off when he informed me it was a heat gun and not a hair dryer. 

More to come... must sleep now...


----------



## lizzyborden

oops...duplicate post


----------



## Halloween Havoc

I bought this huge 6 foot walking stick today that i am going to put in my reapers hands. It was at our fair and got it for $14.95. Yes I am so excited.


----------



## MissKitty

hollow said:


> My husband actually finds the *best* stuff for me. He goes to a vintage/antique consignment shop that is in the small town near our post.
> 
> There are no markings, brands, or tags on the house. Just a big ol' glittery mansion.


He did good! I love it!


----------



## BlueFrog

I am NOT an addict I am NOT an addict I am NOT an addict. I can stop buying Halloween props any time I choose.... right?

I BIN'd a stunning taxidermy peacock on eBay a couple of nights ago that required local pick-up that, for once, as local to me. Excited as could be, I went to the guy's house and spied... a magnificent and HUGE replica taxidermy snow owl. I almost fell over and actually felt the need to verify it was a replica. Up close it's more obviously faux, but still surprisingly convincing. The quality isn't as good as, say, this replica but mine was a 2-digit purchase, not a 4-digit one. 

The best part is that I have an artist-made prop of Harry Potter that was created for a book signing that I purchased earlier this year, so of all the species to have stumbled across, I found a snow owl? Happy, happy, happy day!


----------



## hallorenescene

I just ordered the jumping spider last night. I got a confirmation email saying it will be shipped on the 19th. I love this guy from the video. hope it's as impressive in presense


----------



## im the goddess

Very nice. Great find.



Brandi Parkin Babbitt said:


> I bought this huge 6 foot walking stick today that i am going to put in my reapers hands. It was at our fair and got it for $14.95. Yes I am so excited.
> View attachment 163615


----------



## 22606

Awesome finds. I absolutely love that grandfather clock shell.


----------



## Bethany

Bought these the other day. The'll be used year round.


----------



## icemanfred

those are cool. where did you get them





Bethany said:


> Bought these the other day. The'll be used year round.
> View attachment 163642


----------



## Bethany

icemanfred said:


> those are cool. where did you get them


Ross paid 7.99 I believe. First time I'd ever been in a Ross store. It was the only set I saw.


----------



## Katster

BlueFrog said:


> I am NOT an addict I am NOT an addict I am NOT an addict. I can stop buying Halloween props any time I choose.... right?
> 
> I BIN'd a stunning taxidermy peacock on eBay a couple of nights ago that required local pick-up that, for once, as local to me. Excited as could be, I went to the guy's house and spied... a magnificent and HUGE replica taxidermy snow owl. I almost fell over and actually felt the need to verify it was a replica. Up close it's more obviously faux, but still surprisingly convincing. The quality isn't as good as, say, this replica but mine was a 2-digit purchase, not a 4-digit one.
> 
> The best part is that I have an artist-made prop of Harry Potter that was created for a book signing that I purchased earlier this year, so of all the species to have stumbled across, I found a snow owl? Happy, happy, happy day!


Oh my I would love to see pics of the owl, the peacock and the prop! I am a bit of a Harry Potter fan myself.


----------



## Guest

Here is a Blowmold I found abandoned on the side of the road about a week ago. He was in a recycling bin beside a full trash can.

Of course I got out and grabbed him up. I though maybe he needed a new bulb.

He works perfectly! As is!

Sorry about the sideways Skelly. He was a thrift store buy today. He sings "Low," and then gets low. He is pretty funny!


----------



## Paint It Black

Great save from the trash, hollow!

We took a drive up to Los Angeles for the 1st ScareL.A. Halloween Convention this weekend. There were probably about 60 booths, presentations and workshops, and it was a fun show. I bought the official (signed and numbered) poster from the show.










And we also got to meet and get an autographed photo from the guy who played "Eddie Munster" as a child actor. Here is a photo of him with my hubby and the signed photo we brought home. 


















Oh, and I got myself a t-shirt that goes with our theme Midnight Carnival this year.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> And we also got to meet and get an autographed photo from the guy who played "Eddie Munster" as a child actor. Here is a photo of him with my hubby and the signed photo we brought home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got myself a t-shirt that goes with our theme Midnight Carnival this year.


Looks like fun, and you picked up some awesome souvenirs. 'The guy' is Butch Patrick... I have always wanted that doll, or at least one similar. 
Check out Party City's website when you have a chance, PIB; they have _tons_ of creepy clown items this year, such as signs and banners.


----------



## Guest

I watch the Munsters on Netflix all the time. I love it. I actually remember watching it on our family's tiny black and white TV when I was a tiny person.

So fun! LA gets tons of fun horror stuff- you are so lucky to be able to drive there!


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> Looks like fun, and you picked up some awesome souvenirs. 'The guy' is Butch Patrick... I have always wanted that doll, or at least one similar.
> Check out Party City's website when you have a chance, PIB; they have _tons_ of creepy clown items this year, such as signs and banners.


Yes, Butch was really friendly. We chatted for quite a while. I guess he does lots of appearances during the Halloween season. I do have a werewolf plush doll that kind of reminds me of his, though not at all as detailed or scary. I will probably frame the photo and display with the doll. Also want to frame the poster for the show. 

Thanks for the tip about Party City. Will have to make a visit to their website today or tomorrow.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Yes, Butch was really friendly. We chatted for quite a while. I guess he does lots of appearances during the Halloween season. I do have a werewolf plush doll that kind of reminds me of his, though not at all as detailed or scary. I will probably frame the photo and display with the doll. Also want to frame the poster for the show.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about Party City. Will have to make a visit to their website today or tomorrow.


That is cool. He seems like he would be quite down-to-earth, and it is always nice when movie stars are appreciative of the fans who helped them get where they are (were?). I would love to see your doll, if you do not mind going through the trouble of photographing it.

No problem. For the most part, the circus goods are really cheap, too.


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, of course I love that blow mold. eek, at the curb you say. yeah, you are a rescue reaper. lol. and that skelly is cute, but what I really like is his song and that he gets low. that is cute.
oh my gosh pib, what's not to love? say, which one is your hubby? I'd take home the one with the eddie shirt on. lol. oh, and I want to see your doll too.

so I went to menards today, and they had pool noodles that have built in lights. of course I had to have one. won't that look cheeky with all my other hanging noodles. it was $7.00, so even though I would like at least one more, I will wait.
I also went to dollar tree. I got a sit up rat, 3 witches potion bottles, and a rubber scar.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> I'd take home the one with the eddie shirt on. lol.


That actually _is_ Eddie. A tad ironic, him wearing a shirt of himself...


----------



## Paint It Black

Here's the doll I was talking about - got him at a high school rummage sale last year for about $1. 










Hallorene, I am glad to know you won't be taking my husband home with you,  hahaha. 

Garth, He was funny. He said, "Who else would be wearing a shirt with my face on it?!"


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, well, I figured maybe i'd at least get the shirt out of the deal. lol. 
that plush doll is so cute. it seems I have a doll of the munsters, but I can't remember what. going to see if I have a picture. 

no picture. found one of beetleguice. that must be what I was thinking of


----------



## frogkid11

Two more busts from HomeGoods - Aunt Hildagard (looks like the twin sister of the original Velma from the talking busts) and Captain Morgan.


----------



## myerman82

Got these from Home Goods tonight


----------



## 22606

Very neat buys, frogkid and myerman82. I am almost positive that I saw a black version of that skeletal candelabra when I was there today.


----------



## myerman82

Garthgoyle said:


> Very neat buys, frogkid and myerman82. I am almost positive that I saw a black version of that skeletal candelabra when I was there today.


They had black and a white one. However, I think silver looks better with my display.


----------



## lizzyborden

Thought I'd post some more of my finds









My Dollar Tree finds 









Pair of organizers I found at flea market. $2 for the big one and .25 for the small one









more flea market finds. I think I have $2.50 invested. 









A yard sale find. All of it was in a bag for $1. There's three small inflatable pumpkins and two sets of the pumpkin lights









more organizers (can you ever have too many) $8 total 









My official Halloween Notebook, a couple of DVDs I picked up for $1 each and two VHS movies I haven't watched in years for .25 each


----------



## Pumpkin5

Glitter......lots and lots of Glitter.....
....just because I know you guys hate it so......
....watch out all you Secret Reapers players......
Muhahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lizzyborden

Still more of my finds 









another trip to Dollar Tree! I really like the reapers and I may pick up another witch. The doggy waste bags and the artificial nails do have a Halloween use 









More yard sale finds. Costume was $2, mirror ball was $5









The head in a box shown in an earlier post, a .50 statue from a thrift store (looks like a good start to a tombstone) and a mini disco ball I found at Goodwill for $1 (thinking about using this to light up a paper mache pumpkin)









shiatsus! My hubby found all of these for me! Cool thing is he managed to find one of them for a quarter









Free! A friend was taking this to the dump. It's missing the tinsel covered rod that creates the fire effect. Don't know whether to try and replace it or just take out the motor and use for something else









More free stuff! There's at least five sets of clear lights in the jumble, eight new sets of blue lights and three multicolored sets


----------



## Halloween Havoc

I want to find some crazy killer deals like that - I love that blow up walk thru. Love it.


----------



## Halloweenfan

hollow said:


> View attachment 163707
> 
> 
> Here is a Blowmold I found abandoned on the side of the road about a week ago. He was in a recycling bin beside a full trash can.
> 
> Of course I got out and grabbed him up. I though maybe he needed a new bulb.
> 
> He works perfectly! As is!


I did something like that before - a black sharpie on his eyes and nose, and it doesn't really help. That's what it looks like. Maybe, no one did that (though it sort of looks like it from the picture), but the plastic doesn't adhere good to black sharpies. Those people probably bought another one. You can find those at Kmart.


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, the busts are cool. I've never seen the pirate one before, and rather like it
meyerman, nice scores. that witch really steals the show
lizzie, nice scores. I love the movie the burbs. I have the party light and the disco ball. nice scores


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

This is one of the masks I picked up recently. The size of the head is smaller, probably about the size of a 5 year old child.
Perfect opportunity to make an elf like character. He could be an assistant in my Dead & Breakfast, an apprentice for my undertaker or perhaps just a forest elf living in his own small cottage. Time will tell!









And yes, he does seem to have an issue with post nasal drip!


----------



## Penumbra

I found this creepy painting at Goodwill today for $5. It'll look great in my witches cabin this year.


----------



## 22606

That is a very unique mask, PoCoHauntGal. If you decide not to go with the elf idea, I could see him as a creepy little mad scientist.

Neat painting, Penumbra.


----------



## hallorenescene

poco, what ever you make him, he will be cool. that is one creepy mask. 
pen, that is a pretty painting


----------



## osenator

Wow, great painting, Penumbra!


----------



## Captain No Beard

So I found these two barrels at a garage sale yesterday morning and talked the guy down to $15.... FOR BOTH!!! Any ideas on what to do with them? Im doing a pirate haunt this year and want to do a bit more that just use them as they are.


----------



## RCIAG

Penumbra said:


> I found this creepy painting at Goodwill today for $5. It'll look great in my witches cabin this year.


Have you seen what these 2 people do with thrift store paintings like that? That painting is just SCREAMING for a monster in it somewhere.

http://twistedsifter.com/2012/04/adding-monsters-to-thrift-store-paintings/


http://chr15t0ph3l35.deviantart.com/gallery/


















https://plus.google.com/photos/107456746248882105950/albums/5656614992868690305?banner=pwa


----------



## Katster

Captain No Beard said:


> View attachment 164125
> 
> 
> So I found these two barrels at a garage sale yesterday morning and talked the guy down to $15.... FOR BOTH!!! Any ideas on what to do with them? Im doing a pirate haunt this year and want to do a bit more that just use them as they are.


Build a bar out of free pallet wood and have drunken pirate skellies sitting at it such as this one.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...at-you-doing-your-walgreens-skeletons-002.jpg

can't help but love these guys as I was a bartender for 25 years. Dressed as pirates would be even funnier!


----------



## Katster

RCIAG I will never look at thrift store painting the same again, what a great idea and 1/2 the painting is already done LOL!


----------



## Guest

Captain No Beard said:


> View attachment 164125
> 
> 
> So I found these two barrels at a garage sale yesterday morning and talked the guy down to $15.... FOR BOTH!!! Any ideas on what to do with them? Im doing a pirate haunt this year and want to do a bit more that just use them as they are.


You got the deal of a lifetime! Awesome!


----------



## just_Tim

got my zombie owl and baby alien from Spirit today ok this pic is better the other one was to bright with the flash loll


----------



## Bethany

I got these today 







He is larger than I thought he was. Very Happy!!







Been wanting one of these. The hook/rotator & light will have to be permenantly mounted, prob. in our garage?







Yippee! Now I have 2 foggers & 1 bubbles with fog. 







this baby has a stand & maybe 18 different "slides" to change for different holidays!
Now my BIG buying is done!!


----------



## Guest

Target Spooky phone!


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> Target Spooky phone!
> 
> View attachment 164154


Hollow-- nice!!


----------



## Guest

It is a great item!


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Captain No Beard said:


> View attachment 164125
> 
> 
> So I found these two barrels at a garage sale yesterday morning and talked the guy down to $15.... FOR BOTH!!! Any ideas on what to do with them? Im doing a pirate haunt this year and want to do a bit more that just use them as they are.


I love those! I can't believe the price you got them for. Personally we want to get some and make them into a sort of light. Like put a poll through the middle with a light at the top. It might not sound awesome, but I know what I'm talking about. They would be great on the patio for Halloween with just about any theme along with being useful and they would look great for the rest of the year. 

So happy for you.


----------



## Defenestrator

Captain No Beard said:


> View attachment 164125
> 
> 
> So I found these two barrels at a garage sale yesterday morning and talked the guy down to $15.... FOR BOTH!!! Any ideas on what to do with them? Im doing a pirate haunt this year and want to do a bit more that just use them as they are.


Wow....$15 would have been a fantastic deal for one, let alone two! 

As for what to do with them, other than using them for basic background, perhaps a 'leering skeleton' type animation? 

A Wally/Costco skelly, some PVC, and a motor, and it's not too difficult to pull off. Best of all, it's not necessary to monkey with the integrity of the barrel, so it can be used in the future for a different application, etc.~


----------



## frogkid11

hollow said:


> Target Spooky phone!
> 
> View attachment 164154


Hey hollow - where did you find the phone?


----------



## Guest

frogkid11 said:


> Hey hollow - where did you find the phone?


http://www.target.com/p/spooky-victorian-phone/-/A-14550137#prodSlot=medium_1_1

The sensor is very sensitive and works very well!


----------



## 22606

Excellent buys, everyone.

The alien looks really good, just_Tim. Some of those latex props do not live up to how they look in photos, so it is great to know that he actually _is_ worth picking up if one has the inclination.


----------



## Defenestrator

This package was a very exciting arrival.

Ok, so they don't look very Halloween yet, but they wheel....err, will.


----------



## kallie

What do you plan to do with those wheels?


----------



## Defenestrator

kallie said:


> What do you plan to do with those wheels?


Well, I plan to paint 'em up real spooky like, and attach 'em to the bottom of a hearse that we figured would be a super idea to start building with less than 90 days to go. 

Somehow, we always seem to bite off a bit more than we can chew...we'll see how it all works out. Regardless, it'll be fun giving it a try.


----------



## katshead42

Defenestrator said:


> Well, I plan to paint 'em up real spooky like, and attach 'em to the bottom of a hearse that we figured would be a super idea to start building with less than 90 days to go.
> 
> Somehow, we always seem to bite off a bit more than we can chew...we'll see how it all works out. Regardless, it'll be fun giving it a try.


Haha always a great idea to tackle a huge project 90 days before Hallows Eve. I'm guilty of the same thing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice set of wheels Defenestrator. Hehe. And even better when they are attached to your hearse. Great project.

Just noticed an email in my second mail account tonight and was so excited to see that my Halloween Asylum preorder of the Lon Chaney (Phantom of the Opera) mask had been shipped on the 8th along with a set of femor bones and two male styro heads. I took advantage of HA's Memorial Day sale and saved some money by ordering the mask then. The order arrives tomorrow. Quite the surprise since I hadn't been reading my emails. Phantom was one of my favorite movies as a kid. 

Anyone else waiting for this mask?


----------



## BlueFrog

*RCIAG*, many thanks for the thrift store painting link. I'm laughing like a lunatic. I've considered tweaking lousy cheap paintings before but never thought of this twist and I simply must try it.



Bethany said:


> Now my BIG buying is done!!


That's what they all say


----------



## Katster

I just bought the coolest pendant from one of our own HF members. I happened to notice ondeko's Etsy link on his signature and went and had a peek and grabbed this and can't wait for it to come. It is his own design and hand made glass bead. I am so thrilled not only because it is too cool but I feel like I have bought something locally even though he is many, many miles away. Keepin' it in the family... The Halloween Forum family!










And yes that is a shark tooth and I am friggin" excited!!!
By the way ondeko what in the devil does that name mean? "ondeko" sounds kinda Japanese?


----------



## hallorenescene

captain no beard, elh [erin loves Halloween] has a nice pirate setting. she uses barrels like that. check out the albums in her profile. and captain jack sparrow does a pirate theme too. and a lot of others. do a search on pirates, i'm sure you will find a lot.
rciag, those pictures turns out great. neat idea. at a thrift store, they have a picture of a house coming up out of a tree. it's really creepy. it's a good sized picture. they want $35.00 for it. I think it's worth the money, just not something I would use. 
just tim, your owl and alien are both cool
Bethany, you got some cool deals
hollow, that phone rocks
defense, nice setting with the pirates. good luck on your hearse
katster, nice buy. I love ondekos stuff


----------



## Katster

Defenestrator said:


> This package was a very exciting arrival.
> 
> Ok, so they don't look very Halloween yet, but they wheel....err, will.
> 
> View attachment 164177


Defence they look small on the scale with the tiles what size are they?


----------



## Defenestrator

Katster said:


> Defence they look small on the scale with the tiles what size are they?


Yep, they are on the smaller side. Also, the tiles themselves are likely contributing to that perception somewhat.....they are 18" X 18 " tiles, so are on the larger side themselves.

The front wheels are 24" and the rear are 30". 

We debated about going with a really large scale hearse, which would of course have resulted in larger wheels, but it would have required a larger storage area, and probably been outsized for the space it will occupy in the display. Also, it would have been a bit big for the skeletons that will end up as elements of the prop as they are only 5'.

With any luck, the scales will all line up when it's done....we'll see!


----------



## ondeko

Katster said:


> I just bought the coolest pendant from one of our own HF members. I happened to notice ondeko's Etsy link on his signature and went and had a peek and grabbed this and can't wait for it to come. It is his own design and hand made glass bead. I am so thrilled not only because it is too cool but I feel like I have bought something locally even though he is many, many miles away. Keepin' it in the family... The Halloween Forum family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes that is a shark tooth and I am friggin" excited!!!
> By the way ondeko what in the devil does that name mean? "ondeko" sounds kinda Japanese?


Thanks for the kind words! Ondeko is Japanese-- it is the generic name for a drum playing demon. I picked up the nickname in a taiko [Japanese drum] class.

Oh, and your pendant is packed and ready to get shipped out in about an hour.


----------



## Bethany

Picked up a 2nd set of these today in Orlando at Ross!! 8 is a good number! 

I also got 2 pks of Creepy Cloth @ Garden ridge 1 green & 1 black or natural.
Also got a book box that was 50% off. Now I have to decide what to do with it.


----------



## myerman82

Picked up this awesome spider at Home Goods tonight.


----------



## Bethany

Saw one just like it at the Home Goods in Orlando. They only had one!
They had so much stuff I LOVED. Just no place to put it at this time.


----------



## deeds0709

I saw 2 of those today at Home Goods with my daughter Kallie. We looked at Halloween stuff for 5 hours today Everyplace!


----------



## Bethany

deeds0709 said:


> I saw 2 of those today at Home Goods with my daughter Kallie. We looked at Halloween stuff for 5 hours today Everyplace!


IshWitch & I were at Home Goods, Hallmark, Hobby Lobby, Ross & Home Goods! LOL Had lots of fun looking at Halloween stuff mostly, but we looked at other things briefly too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Bethany said:


> IshWitch & I were at Home Goods, Hallmark, Hobby Lobby, Ross & Home Goods! LOL Had lots of fun looking at Halloween stuff mostly, but *we looked at other things briefly too. *


there are OTHER things????


----------



## hallorenescene

ondeko, I love the look of that pendant. I always love your glass work
meyerman, that is one creepy spider, I like all its bling
Bethany, cool glasses. sounds like you and ish witch had a lot of fun


----------



## ferguc

awesome finds all


----------



## BlueFrog

myerman82 said:


> Picked up this awesome spider at Home Goods tonight.


Myerman, what did you have to pay for that awesome spider?! I swore I was not going to buy any more items made as Halloween props but that's one resolution that's about to get busted.


----------



## myerman82

BlueFrog said:


> Myerman, what did you have to pay for that awesome spider?! I swore I was not going to buy any more items made as Halloween props but that's one resolution that's about to get busted.


It was $16.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Defenestrator said:


> I got four of these guys to adorn the hearse that we are constructing....they are very inexpensive, and I thought they would help add a little dimension at a low cost ($3 each):
> 
> View attachment 163402
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, I had the impression that they would be about 4" X 4". 'Cause, you know, they are billed as door knockers, and really, how big would you expect that to be?
> 
> Wrong! These things are enormous! They are about 11" X 9"
> 
> I still think they will be great on the hearse, but gee whiz!



I had to laugh at your comments Defenestrator because I too bought one, for a door. For whatever reason had a similar dimension in mind, guess neither one of us read that part of the description. I laughed when I opened the box and saw how big it was. Figured I'm going to be building a Jack in the Beanstock's Giant's Castle Front Door to fit this thing! Maybe it will be adorning a large size spell book or something. I held it up to my interior door and the thing is massive. Just need to find the right project for it.


----------



## Defenestrator

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I had to laugh at your comments Defenestrator because I too bought one, for a door. For whatever reason had a similar dimension in mind, guess neither one of us read that part of the description. I laughed when I opened the box and saw how big it was. Figured I'm going to be building a Jack in the Beanstock's Giant's Castle Front Door to fit this thing! Maybe it will be adorning a large size spell book or something. I held it up to my interior door and the thing is massive. Just need to find the right project for it.



Great...I'm not alone in this one! Yes, you would need a giant's front door for this thing to make any sense as an actual door knocker. 

The funny thing is I THOUGHT I read the details on it, and it just didn't include the dimensions. Apparently, I looked under 'Product Details' (which claims the weight is 1.6 LBS. and that is sooo not accurate )

However, had I looked about 3/4 of inch lower on the screen:

Product Description
Bronzed Door Knocker is a 8 inch by 10 inch plastic wall hanging.

D'oh! Oh, well....at $3.00 I wasn't going to be out much regardless, and they turned out to be a happy accident.


----------



## Bethany

Well if you 2 feel it would be too big for your doors, imagine how it would look on my camper door. LOL


----------



## SonofJoker

Bethany said:


> View attachment 164426
> 
> 
> Picked up a 2nd set of these today in Orlando at Ross!! 8 is a good number!
> 
> I also got 2 pks of Creepy Cloth @ Garden ridge 1 green & 1 black or natural.
> Also got a book box that was 50% off. Now I have to decide what to do with it.


I almost bought a set of those shot glasses once! I love the skull and bones.


----------



## Bethany

SonofJoker said:


> I almost bought a set of those shot glasses once! I love the skull and bones.


These are 12 oz glasses. I'd Love to find the shot glasses or some taller ones.


----------



## Shadowbat

Bought our first box of pumpkin pop tarts!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Wood loom stones... now to hunt for pumpkin ale


----------



## deeds0709

I didn't know that made pumpkin pop tarts. I get the pumpkin Little debbie's every year


----------



## ALKONOST

deeds0709 said:


> I didn't know that made pumpkin pop tarts. I get the pumpkin Little debbie's every year


Your avatar is adorable


----------



## deeds0709

Thanks! I just want to squeeze it! I loved it so much I had to have it.


----------



## ALKONOST

I'd love to squeeze it too! Too bad it's not real. That would make an awesome pet. Would suck for the birds though


----------



## Hilda

Shadowbat said:


> Bought our first box of pumpkin pop tarts!


Ohhhhhhhhhh Must. Get.


----------



## Shadowbat

deeds0709 said:


> I didn't know that made pumpkin pop tarts. I get the pumpkin Little debbie's every year



Those are suppose to be out by next week.


And the biggest of the Fall foods...Halloween Oreos ship from Nabisco on Sept. 3rd!


----------



## deeds0709

I wish it were real too! I absolutely adore Black cats. They love birds Hehe


----------



## deeds0709

I always buy the Oreos too. I love the orange cream middles


----------



## ALKONOST

Shadowbat said:


> Bought our first box of pumpkin pop tarts!


Could you tell me which store you found them at?


----------



## Shadowbat

Giant Eagle. It's where my wife and I both work.


----------



## ALKONOST

Here I go again talking about goodies. I've been doing this the last couple of days. I must have a horrible sweet tooth going on and this forum isn't helping!!


----------



## ALKONOST

Shadowbat said:


> Giant Eagle. It's where my wife and I both work.


Oh now you did it!  We don't have a Giant Eagle here but, I bet a few calls and I might have a box on my counter before the night is through!


----------



## myerman82

Shadowbat said:


> Giant Eagle. It's where my wife and I both work.


Why did you have to remind me of those. Overtime at the gym for the next few weeks.


----------



## ALKONOST

Hahaha! Save me a spot at one of those treadmills when ya get there


----------



## booswife02

I got my first Reese's peanut butter cup pumpkin today! I've been on vacation so I plan on having it while I look at the Grandin Road Halloween Haven book! I'm super excited!! It's the small things. Haha....


----------



## deeds0709

I love the Reese's pumpkins! They are my favorite. I watched the Grandin road video on facebook it was great!


----------



## booswife02

My kids always want frankenberry count chocula and boo berry cereal. Haven't spotted those yet.


----------



## deeds0709

Try looking on Amazon.I always loved those when I was a kid back in the 1960's I didn't know they were seasonal. We bought them year round.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, either I love all the food mentioned, or I have never been able to try it. must try it. everything sounds delicious.


----------



## 556boyer

Since everyone is talking about food I saw a bag of "Apple" Milky Ways at Walmart today for the fall. Looks amazing. But I bought this sweet skull from Michaels for under $10 instead. Making her into a ghost prop!


----------



## booswife02

Yep, The Monster cereals are seasonal now. I didn't think of Amazon. Last year I found them at Save-A-Lot grocery store. My crazy kids only ever eat the marshmallows out of the box and still I always buy them


----------



## myerman82

Picked up this bad boy tonight


----------



## 22606

Neat skull, 556boyer, and great bust, myerman82.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Oooh i found something today that is totally gonna make my theme  I went out with the rubbish and someone had trown out a big iron pot -not completly a cauldron and its sorta greenish not black, but compared to NO cauldron or one made out of paper mache, its awesome! Am gonna make some kinda fake fireplace and put some dried ice in it.. oooh this is brilliant! Thanx to whomever got rid of it


----------



## Guest

Hollows Eva said:


> Oooh i found something today that is totally gonna make my theme  I went out with the rubbish and someone had trown out a big iron pot -not completly a cauldron and its sorta greenish not black, but compared to NO cauldron or one made out of paper mache, its awesome! Am gonna make some kinda fake fireplace and put some dried ice in it.. oooh this is brilliant! Thanx to whomever got rid of it


Great find!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from my weekly trip to the flea marlet. Here is my mini-haul

The clown doll and brain hat were a bundle (just like Frank on American Pickers) for $5.00

The steel ice hooks for $5.00 

Spider was $1.00

The black veil ? was .50 cents 

And the white wig was $1.00








Here is a closer look at the porcelain clown doll, does it look creepy or does it need creepifying? Want to pair it up with a ventriloquist dummy I got from thus same flea market


----------



## tortured_serenity

My buys from Biglots and Homegoods last weekend.


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff every one. I refrained from buying much on my trip to Orlando because quite frankly, we are out of room in the Storage units.


----------



## wensteve

Found this today, not sure what to do with it.


----------



## Hollows Eva

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Just got back from my weekly trip to the flea marlet. Here is my mini-haul
> 
> The clown doll and brain hat were a bundle (just like Frank on American Pickers) for $5.00
> 
> The steel ice hooks for $5.00
> 
> Spider was $1.00
> 
> The black veil ? was .50 cents
> 
> And the white wig was $1.00
> View attachment 164674
> 
> 
> Here is a closer look at the porcelain clown doll, does it look creepy or does it need creepifying? Want to pair it up with a ventriloquist dummy I got from thus same flea market
> View attachment 164675


The ice hooks!!!! oooh what a find, they look absolutly horrifying lol. The clown really just looks cute  -But then again Im not afraid of clowns


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I got this mask from a guy on Craigslist today! Gonna use it for one of my props.


----------



## Guest

Wow- everybody struck GOLD today! Jealous jealous jealous!


----------



## Haunted Nana

tortured_serenity said:


> My buys from Biglots and Homegoods last weekend.


Love that skull and bottles


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Hollows Eva said:


> The ice hooks!!!! oooh what a find, they look absolutly horrifying lol. The clown really just looks cute  -But then again Im not afraid of clowns


The ice hooks were what I liked the most, guy wanted $10.00 but I had just gotten there and just started walking away and he asked "how much will you give me"? Just for the heck( I am at the flea market anyway) I blurted "5.00" he accepted my offer..


----------



## ferguc

this screams mummy with added light for eyes but thats just me


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Haunted Nana said:


> Love that skull and bottles


Where did you score the 3 smallerbwhite bottles with skull on one, spider on one, etc.?

I like those.


----------



## lizzyborden

wensteve said:


> Found this today, not sure what to do with it.
> View attachment 164726


Sure looks like a good start to a mummy!


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> Where did you score the 3 smallerbwhite bottles with skull on one, spider on one, etc.?
> 
> I like those.


I think those bottles are at Home Goods.

Stopped at Dollar General tonight & saw they had the Halloween Oreos & Chips A'Hoys


----------



## Deadna

Walgreens didn't have any halloween out yet but I found these at the cashiers counter for $3.99. The words printed across each card are tips on how to survive


----------



## pumpkinpie

Deadna said:


> Walgreens didn't have any halloween out yet but I found these at the cashiers counter for $3.99. The words printed across each card are tips on how to survive


Omg!!!! I'm so heading to Walgreens!!! These r perfect for our zombie survival theme


----------



## whichypoo

Has anyone heard of a rotten Ronnie piston controlled zombie?


----------



## myerman82

Picked up these today at another Home Goods. I am beginning to love this store more than any other store during Halloween season. Every time I travel I see a Home Goods and have to stop. Picked up these tonight....


----------



## hallorenescene

556boyer, nice skull. looking forward to seeing it's transformation
meyerman, he is a bad boy. a delightful bad boy
hollows eva, good catch. it's surprising what a little ingenuity can do
scorpion, it doesn't look creepy at all.
nightmare, that is a wickedly evil looking mask. that should make a pretty scary prop.


----------



## hallorenescene

556boyer, nice skull. looking forward to seeing it's transformation
meyerman, he is a bad boy. a delightful bad boy. and you got a cute couple of fun finds too.
deadna, I want those cards too


----------



## JonnF3

*zombie parts...*

When I arrived home today, the zombie head and hands were waiting for me. I got them from www.art2zombies.com:


----------



## Mokthemagicman00

New black lights for my yard.


----------



## 556boyer

JonnF3 said:


> When I arrived home today, the zombie head and hands were waiting for me. I got them from www.art2zombies.com:


Sweet! How much did that run you?


----------



## JonnF3

The head alone is $75 and the matching hands were $20. I'm very happy with them.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Picked up these today at another Home Goods. I am beginning to love this store more than any other store during Halloween season. Every time I travel I see a Home Goods and have to stop. Picked up these tonight....


Love that I Scream Parlour!


----------



## 556boyer

Ok so today was successful! I spent about $65.

First I went to Big Lots to check out their Halloween stuff. Nothing great. What I did find was their pool noodles for half off. I got 12 skinny ones and 4 thicker ones. I also picked up a 4 pack of 9v batteries for my ghost prop I am building. The skinny noodles were only $.75 and the thicker ones were only $1.75!

After Big Lots I went to Goodwill and picked up a few things for some tombstone builds. I got a creepy doll, a brand new heat gun, and a wooden crest that will be put on a mausoleum build I am starting soon. Also found a black candle holder that will go on a tombstone as well.

Next I went to RadioShack for some LEDs that I will be installing on my ghost prop build. I got two ultraviolet LEDs, 5 resistors, a 5 pack of 9v connectors, and 90' of 22g wire.

Last I stopped by JoAnn Fabrics and got a 72 ounce bottle of Elmers glue for the ghost build (to glue the cheesecloth over the skull

All in all, not bad!


----------



## Bethany

great stuff everyone!
I really like that sconce 556boyer


----------



## DeadMonique

Got these repro Beistle die cuts in the mail a few days ago! they are awesome! Printed on both sides, one side glossy, the other is flat. Can't wait to frame them and hang them in my living room 








Craislist find! Scored this 1969 Empire blow mold lamp for $10  I'm pleased with the things I've gathered this past week.


----------



## Bethany

Nice finds Monique


----------



## Defenestrator

556boyer said:


> Ok so today was successful! I spent about $65.
> 
> After Big Lots I went to Goodwill and picked up a few things for some tombstone builds. I got a creepy doll, a brand new heat gun, and a wooden crest that will be put on a mausoleum build I am starting soon. Also found a black candle holder that will go on a tombstone as well.
> 
> View attachment 165029


That wooden crest is great....it should look fantastic on a mausoleum (or anything else)!



DeadMonique said:


> View attachment 165061
> 
> Craislist find! Scored this 1969 Empire blow mold lamp for $10  I'm pleased with the things I've gathered this past week.



That blow mold is wonderful....and for $10?!?  I may need to spend more time on Craigslist


----------



## hallorenescene

johnf, those are awesome buys. are you going tro make a prop? or use it as a ground breaker?
556boyer, I wish we had a big lots, I need those noodles
deadmonique, love all your finds. your pumpkin guy is in great shape. just thought I might mention we have a blow mold group if you're interested in joining. just check it out in my profile.


----------



## Miss Erie

Madame Leota & Lady Morgana went shopping for costumes today:









I tried to advise Leota about the horizontal stripes, but she wouldn't listen 

The hat selection went better:


----------



## jdubbya

Miss Erie said:


> Madame Leota & Lady Morgana went shopping for costumes today:
> 
> View attachment 165077
> 
> 
> I tried to advise Leota about the horizontal stripes, but she wouldn't listen
> 
> The hat selection went better:
> View attachment 165078


Tears in eyes laughing so hard! Those faces are hysterical! This made my day!!


----------



## JonnF3

Thanks hallorenescene. I plane to use them on a static zombie using an armature from spider hill prop works. It will be next to my animated zombie walker.


----------



## Miss Erie

jdubbya said:


> Tears in eyes laughing so hard! Those faces are hysterical! This made my day!!


Hahaha!!! Glad you found this as silly as I did


----------



## 22606

Neat zombie, JonnF3. 
Awesome finds, 556boyer; I really like the candleholder, in particular. 
Nice Beistle items and blowmold, DeadMonique. 
Your dogs are tremendously cute (both in and out of costume), Miss Erie


----------



## DeadMonique

Miss Erie, those ladies are looking fabulous


----------



## Miss Erie

Some things I found at HG today. I can't reveal all as my victim may be lurking about.




















Went to two stores, neither one had the Headless Horseman snow globe or the baby carriage. They said they will be getting more shipments and gave me their number to call back anytime. I told the cashier that HG is all the rage here. She thought that was very cool


----------



## Miss Erie

Thank you Garthgoyle & Dead Monique! These two clowns make me laugh everyday!! Love them to bits!


----------



## hallorenescene

miss erie, those dogs look adorable. that little pumpkin outfit rocks. nice items at home goods.


----------



## happythenjaded

Ross is slowly putting out some stuff (not much at ALL... ):























Big Lots:


























































Really wanted this LED house but it was so cheaply made (cardboard...$15... NO)








Dollar Tree (had more but nothing really awesome lol)


----------



## hallorenescene

jaded, thanks for the pictures. I got the tree pathway markers from big lots


----------



## BiggieShawty

Got this today from my HG store. Saw it posted on the HG thread originally, and glad I was able to find one. It will be great with my Walgreen's skelly, my Grandin Road dog, and my smaller scale Michael's skelly.


----------



## Miss Erie

BiggieShawty said:


> Got this today from my HG store. Saw it posted on the HG thread originally, and glad I was able to find one. It will be great with my Walgreen's skelly, my Grandin Road dog, and my smaller scale Michael's skelly.


SCORE!!! Love it!


----------



## icemanfred

those cards are cool. thanks for posting them.
went to two walgreens, neither had them...yet. I will have to keep an eye out for them



Deadna said:


> Walgreens didn't have any halloween out yet but I found these at the cashiers counter for $3.99. The words printed across each card are tips on how to survive


----------



## hallorenescene

biggie, how big is that stroller? that is so cool.


----------



## stick

hallorenescene said:


> biggie, how big is that stroller? that is so cool.


It looks to be normal baby size stroller (to me) and the store by me has it for $99.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is an amazing looking stroller. out of my budget though


----------



## BiggieShawty

hallorenescene said:


> biggie, how big is that stroller? that is so cool.



It hits me right at the bottom of my hips and I am 5'4". It's good sized, and I think with a 5' Walgreen's skelly standing in front the handle should hit right at the top of the hip bone. 

I had to fold down my seats in my car (lexus rx 330) because I had to lay it on it's side. It was too tall to fit otherwise.


----------



## ActionJax

Sorry to be silly here, but what store is "HG?"


----------



## mickkell

I think its HomeGoods.


----------



## Bethany

Yes HG is Home Goods. 
I took a pic of that stroller while IshWitch & I were shopping in Orlando. Wonder if I can get my hubby to build one out of wood & Metal. Couldn't justify $99 price. IF I had an unlimited budget, I would have been a crazy woman at HG & Garden Ridge.


----------



## ActionJax

Thanks Mickkell and Bethany! I've never shopped at a HomeGoods. And a quick google search showed one very close to me, so I'm off to check it out!


----------



## Bethany

ActionJax said:


> Thanks Mickkell and Bethany! I've never shopped at a HomeGoods. And a quick google search showed one very close to me, so I'm off to check it out!


Take LOTS of $$$$


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

this is what I got last night:


----------



## hallorenescene

blowmoldcrazy, i'm beginning to think you are a hilda, gris, and hermy with all your buys. awesome


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ActionJax said:


> Thanks Mickkell and Bethany! I've never shopped at a HomeGoods. And a quick google search showed one very close to me, so I'm off to check it out!


Noooooooooooooooooo!!!! You will be saw=rree! My HG card had a zero balance a month ago-that's not the case now!


----------



## frogkid11

Found these on clearance for $5.00 a package and couldn't help but automatically think of turning these hands from their intended summer spoof to the latest homemade Halloween figure prop. The hands are perfectly life-size and are already in a position to hold whatever accessory should be needed. Decided to buy all 3 packages knowing I can't get actual hand props at the cost of $5.00 a pair.


----------



## Spookybella977

*stroller*

Biggie love your stroller!!! Wish I could find one too!!! I saw this stroller at a flea market yesterday... It's a bit Creepy!!!


----------



## matrixmom

I got 6 of these for free from my hairdresser...


----------



## 556boyer

I wish I could get my hands on some free foam heads!


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, those hands would work great for this
that is a cool stroller spookybella
matrix, those heads are nice to have


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> blowmoldcrazy, i'm beginning to think you are a hilda, gris, and hermy with all your buys. awesome


HAHAHA Hallow I may be the size of two humans but there is only one GRIS.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Spookybella977 said:


> Biggie love your stroller!!! Wish I could find one too!!! I saw this stroller at a flea market yesterday... It's a bit Creepy!!!


Spookybella, don't tell me you didn't pull the trigger on that baby carriage?


----------



## Bethany

I bought LOTS of stuff today, but can only tell you I bought some fingers, ears & skele garland at DT & some tiny skeleton keys for my jars at JoAnn's.
The rest if stuff for my victim. So I cannot tell....


----------



## 22606

Those hands will work great for props, frogkid. First, get some groping in, though

You did not buy the stroller, Spookybella?! That thing could be made more ominous quite easily. If it is not too much, you really should go back and get it before you end up kicking yourself... provided it is not gone already.

Perfect price for the heads, matrixmom

The art is really cool (and that is a fabulous idea), hallo.


----------



## Mystikgarden

Found this today, $2.50 at Goodwill. Not as awesome as your alls finds. I've noticed more and more halloween and fall items as summers coming to an end


----------



## Bethany

Mystik that is really cute. great price too!


----------



## Spookybella977

XXScorpion64XX & Garthgoyle...... I didn't 

I didn't even ask for the price....what's wrong with me?!?! LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

mystic, I think that goodwill find is awesome. it has a vintage look to it as well. I can't believe they made you pay $2.50 twice though. just joking.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Spookybella, don't tell me you didn't pull the trigger on that baby carriage?


That's what I'm screamin' ! SpookyB what the F? Please go back and get it lol I've been searching for one like that for over a year with no luck. If I were you I would run not walk , push and trip people just to get to it. How much was it by the way?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

disembodiedvoice said:


> That's what I'm screamin' ! SpookyB what the F? Please go back and get it lol I've been searching for one like that for over a year with no luck. If I were you I would run not walk , push and trip people just to get to it. How much was it by the way?


She should be banned from the forum for such an atrocity!!


----------



## 22606

Your vintage-look sign is pretty neat, Mystikgarden.

I bought this bell jar at HomeGoods today for $12.99 (Victorian Trading Co. is asking $50 for the same item):


----------



## Spookybella977

LOL You guys!!! 

I didn't ask for the price!!! I already have an old baby carriage (even though it's smaller and seems more like a decoration piece than the real deal like this one) and the main reason also is I do not have a lot of storage space  but I did love it!! I will go back and get the price LOL!!!


----------



## Spookybella977

awesome piece Garthgoyle!!!!


----------



## 22606

Thank you, Spookybella.

Regarding the carriage: Ruuuuuun!!!


----------



## Cloe

LOVE the bell jar, Garthgoyle. Didn't realize it but there's a Home Goods about 1/2 hour from me and seeing that and some of the other things people have bought really makes me want to head out there.


----------



## 22606

Much appreciated, Cloe. You want to get there by the start of September at the latest, as those stores (and their relations) tend to get picked over at a rapid pace


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is a picture of my small Halloween haul, from the last month or so. I'm planning on wrapping the black twigs with orange or purple lights, as well as the orange twig pumpkins.


----------



## 22606

Great items, Spinechiller. My sole complaint about the headless boy would be that the stand's base is so easily visible that it makes the figure look a bit too much like a store mannequin; I'm sure that would not be so much the case at night.


----------



## katshead42

*animated headless skeleton*

I found this guy on craigslist. His voice is kind of annoying but I thought the 20 dollar price was right.


----------



## Bethany

garth was eyeing that same bell jar at Home Goods last week. 
Spinechiller, nice additions! I was looking at the black lighted trees at Big Lots yesterday. Just wish we were in a house.
Kat nice creepy piece! I will have to post a pic of what I purchased today and I didn't leave the house. LOVE when my friends go shopping and find something they think I'll like. Even better when the price is right. 







can't wait to see it "in person"


----------



## sumrtym

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/128699-sur-la-table-lied.html thread for full detail.


----------



## Spooky McWho

Bought this today at Menards. There was a witch as well but I loved this little guy


----------



## WitchyKitty

Great finds, everyone!


----------



## 22606

All are really neat. I love the relief of the gargoyle.


----------



## LadyGoats

I found this bust that I can NOT wait to use on a stone! Does anyone have any stones with busts? I'd love to see 'em!


----------



## 22606

That conquistador will look phenomenal atop a stone, LadyGoats.


----------



## ondeko

LadyGoats said:


> I found this bust that I can NOT wait to use on a stone! Does anyone have any stones with busts? I'd love to see 'em!
> 
> View attachment 165448


let me look for a pic of my medusa bust


----------



## ScaredyKat

Today I picked up 3 packages of the mini purple string lights from the Dollar Tree. I am using them to back light my potion label display. I also picked up 1 of each of all of the shelf sitters and 1 of each of the foam tombstones for 50 cents a piece! I am hoping to go back and buy a few more packages of the purple lights.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, that jar is wonderful. worth every penny. 
spineschiller, you got some wonderful items. those twigs will look awesome in purple lights
katshead, I think he will do the scare just fine
Bethany, that is an awesome piece. I have a black one. i'm doing a black and white theme this year. wouldn't they go well together?
sumtyn, very nice
spookymcwho, I love it. I would be greedy and probably want the witch too. bet it was also cool looking
lady goats, cool bust, I love the angel as well


----------



## StacyN

I am always on the lookout for things to expand/improve my Potion Shoppe display. I got these items at the resale (thrift) store I volunteer at. I have wanted a mortar & pestle and old scales for a while now. The mirror is very old, Art Nouveau style. I just thought it had a neat look. I may use it as a small tray instead.

View attachment 165561
View attachment 165561


----------



## Miss Erie

Great finds StacyN! What a great place to work! That mirror is really cool.


----------



## Bethany

Love the scale! I've been keeping an eye out for one, but they've all been way too pricey. 
I use my mirriors laying down on the tables with my candle holders & candles on them. They reflect the blacklights & candle.


----------



## hallorenescene

stacyn, that mirror is very different. very pretty. the scales are wonderful too.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Yeah that mirror is different.I love it!!!!! great additions to your potion display!!!


----------



## harvestmoon

I just become soooo jealous of all of you near a Home Goods! We don't have one around here...so I may need to road trip a bit!! 

Last night I stopped at Dollar Tree and bought 10 pool noodles & Spanish moss for my twisted tree project, and picked up some googly eyes for a quick and simple bottle project. I'm going to get some clay to form over the bottle and impress the eyes into the clay, all over. Thought it might be neat for a super cheap little project  

Didn't really pick up anything else because they haven't started stocking everything yet. They will in another week, and then I intend to buy some of the cute potion bottles I've seen some have posted.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that jar is wonderful. worth every penny.


Thanks, hallo. That is probably how much actually _is_ left of my last pathetic-as-hell check...

Nice finds at the thrift store, StacyN.


----------



## Phantom Blue

I found this on Craigslist for free! (I got very luck on the timing)


----------



## Bethany

Phantom Blue said:


> I found this on Craigslist for free! (I got very luck on the timing)
> 
> View attachment 165571


You got a JEEP?!! For FREE?!!!


----------



## Deadview

Man does he have another one just sitting around, I'll take it !


----------



## Phantom Blue

oppps....I mean the treasure on top and in back.


----------



## Bethany

Phantom Blue said:


> oppps....I mean the treasure on top and in back.


So what does it assemble to be?


----------



## Phantom Blue

I believe it was some kind of sound proof room, maybe for one person, but I see a new Hellaevator in the future....I hope for 2014.


----------



## Bethany

I spend 12 1/2 years at our last house, 8 0r 9 years throwing Halloween parties, and NEVER thought to incorporate the Dark Room with hand made wooden sink into the Halloween experience. It would have made an AWESOME autopsy room .


----------



## LadyGoats

ondeko said:


> let me look for a pic of my medusa bust


Oh my gosh, that would be AWESOME! Please!


----------



## LadyGoats

Garthgoyle said:


> That conquistador will look phenomenal atop a stone, LadyGoats.


I thought so, too, but now I can't seem to find any era-appropriate stones for inspiration!!!


----------



## 22606

Excellent finds, Phantom Blue.



LadyGoats said:


> I thought so, too, but now I can't seem to find any era-appropriate stones for inspiration!!!


Figures... You could always put it atop a pedestal base if you cannot find anything; not the same, but still something.


----------



## ondeko

LadyGoat--I found the medusa tombstone. It has a girls face on one side of the bust and a medusa with red LED eyes that fade in and out on the other side. I only have the 'nice' side pictured because the piece is still a WIP and the back side is, umm, very plain [means just painted gray]. I plan to attach an identical store bought tombstone to the back so it looks the same from both sides.


----------



## Spooky McWho

Here's the witch from Menards


----------



## 22606

What you have done of the Medusa tombstone looks spectacular, ondeko.

That is a cool 3-D witch portrait, Spooky McWho.


----------



## Shadowbat




----------



## 22606

Haha. Niiiice, shadowbat


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I work with some biologists that are out in the woods half the time and one guy finds tons of skulls. I got a red fox and a cat skull from him today for $5 bucks.


----------



## Bethany

Why Couldn't Menards have had their Halloween stuff out when I was in Ohio!  There are no Menards where I live.


----------



## myerman82

Found some of the mini led lights I was looking for. They also have orange too but I decided on purple.


----------



## whynotgrl666

What did I find and buy today...lets just say I'm NOT allowed in home goods again until Next month at least...lol


----------



## 556boyer

Got all this foam for free today. 
View attachment 165637


Going to make some tombstones of out a few of the blocks but not sure what to cover them with to finish. Monster mud? Paper mache? Any suggestions are appreciated!

The start of one as a tall obelisk








The start of a more squat stone








I still have a bunch of blocks left.... lets see your creativity guys! What should I do with them??


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I think this paint brand called Restore may work....


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmm...I need to remember what I used on my stones...was it gray primer to fully coat followed by a very light spray of textured stone spray paint then acrylic hand painted finishes?? I think that's what I used. All I know is you need to make sure the spray paint doesn't hit any unprimed foam or it will eat it!! However, you probably want to fill in the seams between pieces of foam, so just the primer and paint won't be enough, you'll need some sort of filler...I'm not sure of what to use for that...


----------



## Bethany

Anyone that lives in the Toledo, Ohio area can contact me if they would like a LOT of styrofoam coolers that medication that needs to be kept cool is shipped in. I can make arrangements for someone to let you get them from our house. Must be out before Sept. 5. I wish I could have brought them with me. 

I would build some colums with them & add a cemetery sign connecting them.


----------



## hallorenescene

obsessedwithit. you are so lucky. you need to let bethene know so she can post a thread for pictures. I can't wait to see what you got. 
Bethany, I had to read it a second time befor I got it. too funny. 
ondeko, that is a nice stone
spooky, cool witch. our menards hasn't started decorating yet.
shadow, yummy
meyerman, very cool lights. I like purple


----------



## myerman82

hallorenescene said:


> obsessedwithit. you are so lucky. you need to let bethene know so she can post a thread for pictures. I can't wait to see what you got.
> Bethany, I had to read it a second time befor I got it. too funny.
> ondeko, that is a nice stone
> spooky, cool witch. our menards hasn't started decorating yet.
> shadow, yummy
> meyerman, very cool lights. I like purple


The lights are very bright. I am thinking about going back tomorrow and getting more.


----------



## kathy2008

Garthgoyle said:


> Your vintage-look sign is pretty neat, Mystikgarden.
> 
> I bought this bell jar at HomeGoods today for $12.99 (Victorian Trading Co. is asking $50 for the same item):
> View attachment 165399
> 
> Wow, Garth! I was looking at the same item at Victorian, I'm sure you looked, were they the same size? Fab Find! I wanted to make a small Edgar Allen Poe display in a corner of my family room, you probably already have a lot of his influence in your collection, right? He was your costume idea from last year, wasn't he?


----------



## tortured_serenity

Bought this stuff from Home Goods last weekend (it's becoming the bane of my bank account's existance!)

























And got this stuff at Big Lots, yay, the skull and bottles i wanted, finally


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Dollar General has Memorial Day flowers at 90% off! 
Got 4 crosses, 8 memorial cones on spikes and flowers to fade/grey for only $4.45 + tax. 
Great stuff to add to my cemetery.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Oh, and mine was fully stocked... So I also picked up 15 packs of dark grey creepy cloth , 6 inch tall mini skeleton garlands , and bags of small (2" dia) and med (3" dia) skulls. All were $1 each. 
Cool color change led lantern things. Material is shimmery but they are not glittered. 
Plus skulls for just $3.50 each. They are glittered but resin and we have already figured out that you can scrub off glitter!!! So good deal at 6" size.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

even out here in No-Man's land, i am able to spend money. I decided to go for the led candles from GR as well as the Ray Villafane pumpkin face. I'm going to hang the face over the front door and swag fabric 'drapes' down the sides of the door.

I really, really HOPE Ray Villafane mass producers more of his designs. I think I would buy them all. I'm not a carver and i would so pay someone for something wonderful like that.


----------



## 22606

kathy2008 said:


> Wow, Garth! I was looking at the same item at Victorian, I'm sure you looked, were they the same size? Fab Find! I wanted to make a small Edgar Allen Poe display in a corner of my family room, you probably already have a lot of his influence in your collection, right? He was your costume idea from last year, wasn't he?


Thanks. It is the exact same item as far as I can tell, just not labeled as they have it named at Victorian Trading. My decorating interests are all over the place, from medieval to Victorian to Asian, so there are a menagerie of influences, but, yes, there are certainly some Poe-inspired items. Did E.A. wear a dirty bunny mask? 

Great finds.


----------



## jdubbya

Got the haunted doll at Party City. Be aware that this cost 14.99 at PC. The same dolls at Spirit are 19.99











Also in this pic is a small meat hook prop I got at Spirit. The dead hanging crow was a Spirit prop. It will go well in our witch scene.


----------



## kallie

jdubbya said:


> Got the haunted doll at Party City. Be aware that this cost 14.99 at PC. The same dolls at Spirit are 19.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord! That baby doll! I couldn't sleep at night sharing the homestead with that


----------



## 22606

Neat purchases, jdubbya. Your nearest Spirit is already open? Lucky... Then again, I cannot complain too much, since there is one that opens tomorrow


----------



## wickedwillingwench

kallie said:


> jdubbya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the haunted doll at Party City. Be aware that this cost 14.99 at PC. The same dolls at Spirit are 19.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord! That baby doll! I couldn't sleep at night sharing the homestead with that
> 
> 
> 
> i love that in French it looks like "POOPIE HAUNTED"...lolol. I'm sure Poupee means puppet. Guess I should find out since I'm going to Paris in 3 weeks!
Click to expand...


----------



## 556boyer

My Spirit doesn't open until "September".... Sooo frustrating... but I should also not complain because it is one of the huge super stores 

I guess it just delays me from spending money that I don't have. Last year we were the best customers at our local smaller Spirit, so much so that the manager gave us props that they used around the store right before Halloween and she came to our haunt / party


----------



## 22606

wickedwillingwench said:


> i love that in French it looks like "POOPIE HAUNTED"...lolol. I'm sure Poupee means puppet. Guess I should find out since I'm going to Paris in 3 weeks!


Hahaha. The French are going to have fun with you, I see...


----------



## matrixmom

Well I got these (except the green bowls - Party City $1) at Old Time Pottery: black skulls $5 and bag of bones - good quality - $9.99









I found this at Burlington Coat Factory (in the junior section ha!!) - going to make post fallout warrior girl type costume:









and THIS!! was the best deal of all at Ross Dress for less ... $8.99 (just the batteries alone are worth it!)


----------



## S_Toast

I found an Pres. Obama mask at the thrift store for $2. Going to "zombify" it and make a tomato cage ground breaker prop with it for my graveyard. Picked up an ugly $3 dress shirt for my "Zomboma". Also got a blue shirt and hat for my sons Fix-it-Felix halloween costume and an orange shirt for hubby's Wreck-it-Ralph costume. Total purchase price today $14.


----------



## matrixmom

Yes I saw it too! (the creepy doll) Almost bought it. Super creepy. They were setting out all kinds of halloween stuff out at Party City today.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Great find MatrixMom!

Careful S_Toast! Somebody might get offended (not me, though).


----------



## 22606

I love those skulls, matrixmom.

S_Toast, that sounds pretty amusing.


----------



## LadyGoats

ondeko said:


> LadyGoat--I found the medusa tombstone. It has a girls face on one side of the bust and a medusa with red LED eyes that fade in and out on the other side. I only have the 'nice' side pictured because the piece is still a WIP and the back side is, umm, very plain [means just painted gray]. I plan to attach an identical store bought tombstone to the back so it looks the same from both sides.


I love that! And the little gargoyles, omg. That just makes me smile  Thanks for sharing, pinning it now to refer to when I start on the stone for the bust.


----------



## LadyGoats

556boyer said:


> Got all this foam for free today.
> View attachment 165637
> 
> 
> Going to make some tombstones of out a few of the blocks but not sure what to cover them with to finish. Monster mud? Paper mache? Any suggestions are appreciated!
> 
> The start of one as a tall obelisk
> View attachment 165662
> 
> 
> The start of a more squat stone
> View attachment 165663
> 
> 
> I still have a bunch of blocks left.... lets see your creativity guys! What should I do with them??


I would love to see those turned into a fence, sorta like this. http://pinterest.com/pin/20829216999697595/


----------



## screamqueen2012

wooo....hit big lots today...anyone gotten the frosted bottles that HG's sells, BL's has them so you can light them and string them together...very very cool for a shelf set up....then had some cute lanterns....got a few more frosted bottles that hgs has in different sizes...they have the spiders also....couple of very similiar decorations...oh then the tavern signs....going right in my game room...couple of cute things...worth going in and looking.


----------



## 556boyer

matrixmom said:


> View attachment 165742


I'm gonna have to see if I can find these. That is a killer price!


----------



## S_Toast

digbugsgirl said:


> Careful S_Toast! Somebody might get offended (not me, though).


Believe me I thought of that. But I'm painting the whole mask and then yucking it up with blood and "dirt" so I doubt you'll even be able to tell it was Obama. Don't know that I want to be "The person with the President buried in her yard". Now if it were a Clinton, Bush, or any other PAST President I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## 556boyer

OoOoOoOo I like that fence idea LadyGoats!!


----------



## 556boyer

S_Toast said:


> I found an Pres. Obama mask at the thrift store for $2. Going to "zombify" it and make a tomato cage ground breaker prop with it for my graveyard. Picked up an ugly $3 dress shirt for my "Zomboma". Also got a blue shirt and hat for my sons Fix-it-Felix halloween costume and an orange shirt for hubby's Wreck-it-Ralph costume. Total purchase price today $14.



Lol at offended people. If only he was a zombie


----------



## S_Toast

I present, Zombama. I couldn't wait. I found a few rattle cans in the garage and some red nail polish and voila! Best prop in the world? No. Happy with it for $2? Yes.

Gotta say he makes the happiest Zombie I've ever seen...


----------



## 22606

S_Toast, it now looks more like his predecessor, George Bush, sporting Jay Leno's chin... Either way, you have one undead president that should amuse those with a sense of humor


----------



## StacyN

I got these two for my birthday recently... ( along with some Haunted Mansion items and a blow mold pumpkin..it was Halloween in August for me!)


The crow and skull I plan to use in the Potion Shoppe









And the Headless Horseman tombstone...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice gifts StacyN, Happy belated b-day


----------



## StacyN

Awww..Thanks!


----------



## frogkid11

StacyN said:


> I got these two for my birthday recently... ( along with some Haunted Mansion items and a blow mold pumpkin..it was Halloween in August for me!)
> 
> 
> The crow and skull I plan to use in the Potion Shoppe
> View attachment 165775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Headless Horseman tombstone...
> View attachment 165776


Let me know if that HH tombstone doesn't quite fit it with your style - I'd be happy to take it off of your hands so you have room for other items  Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## 22606

Great presents that you received, StacyN. Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Guest

My first Funkin (Hobby Lobby 40% off) Other stuff I got at Goodwill,except for the bloody handprints,I got those at Dollar Tree.Joann's has hand soap for $1.oo.I picked up a Harvest Pumkin scent !


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok, i HAD to have this - the inside out pumpkin.










i TOLD y'all I'd pay someone to make this awesome jackolantern art for me. Ray Villafane (and other artists) could make a fortune off uncreative, lazy folks like me.


----------



## Bethany

wench That is one awesome pumpkin!!


----------



## 22606

Nice items, misterhalloween.

Love your new acquisition, wickedwillingwench.


----------



## S_Toast

That pumpkin is fantastic! Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Katster

Ok I have to say this somewhere... I Hate You Guys... I have packed away every single craft/artsy tool except my hot glue gun (planning an October move) I promised myself not to buy one single object that did not involve the move! I hate you guys to death and I am so jealous of your finds and buys and every skull digging grave, yard find, flicker stupid candle making stuff you do for the big day!!! OK venting is done! I LOVE YOU GUYS
P.S. always remember to add photos so I can cuss you at the appropriate time.
P.S.S. Ondeko that does not include my shark bracelet that you are making me, I slipped on my own promise. so in punishment I must buy this LOL!


----------



## jordand3

Picked up a couple of these puppies (votive holders from Pottery Barn) to hang on either side of the appetizers table at our Halloween party:


----------



## hallorenescene

tortured, nice stuff. the skull rules
mchaunt, I grab that stuff for my real graves to decorate. I want my graves to have so much stuff on them, they look gaudy. cute other scores
juddbya, I saw that doll at Halloween express. I was going to get it and spaced it. I keep thinking it was on sale for $10.00, but can't remember for sure. as I didn't get it, I probably remember wrong. I think it is very creepy looking. maybe when Halloween starts getting put out here, i'll still get it. I've never seen a dead crow prop before. very cool concept.
matrix, those black skulls are nice. good score
stoast, I still know it's Obama
cool gifts stacy, and happy belated birthday
mister hallo, good buy. so you going to carve the pumpkin?
Jordan, that bat is great looking


----------



## tortured_serenity

Wench, I LOVE that pumpkin! I've never done paper mâché before but I want a Jack similiar to him for my haunted pumpkin patch theme for next year.


----------



## 22606

Cool bat candleholder(s), jordand3.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Love the pumpkin Wench!
Jordand, I so want that votive holder!!

I only bought a bag of Candy Corn M&Ms (not really a white chocolate fan) and Caramel Apple Milky Ways (they shouldn't have added the cinnamon!)  Just waiting to see some decos that I really want....


----------



## ratazc

Wench,

Glad you like it. I had a hard time parting with it  . Actually I have a hard time parting with anything I make. I've had several request to make more of these. So off to the shop I go.....


----------



## kathy2008

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, i HAD to have this - the inside out pumpkin.
> 
> View attachment 165846
> 
> 
> 
> i TOLD y'all I'd pay someone to make this awesome jackolantern art for me. Ray Villafane (and other artists) could make a fortune off uncreative, lazy folks like me
> This is art that just happens to be in a Halloween motif.  From looking at his website, we are talking big bucks aren't we?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ratazc said:


> Wench,
> 
> Glad you like it. I had a hard time parting with it  . Actually I have a hard time parting with anything I make. I've had several request to make more of these. So off to the shop I go.....


Rataz, YOU made this? Seriously? It is FREAKIN AWESOME! Yes, you really really should make more! (But not just like my 'only one in the world' . ) I can't wait to see what you come up with next.

Your 'baby' will be the centerpiece on my dining room table for the season. Incredible work!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

kathy2008 said:


> wickedwillingwench said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i HAD to have this - the inside out pumpkin.
> 
> View attachment 165846
> 
> 
> 
> i TOLD y'all I'd pay someone to make this awesome jackolantern art for me. Ray Villafane (and other artists) could make a fortune off uncreative, lazy folks like me
> This is art that just happens to be in a Halloween motif.  From looking at his website, we are talking big bucks aren't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duchess, that particular piece was $100 which I thought was really a fair price considering the size of the piece 18 x 14 x 17 and it weighs 6 pounds. The quality of the sculpture and the creativity made it a must-have. And, yes, it truly is art in a halloween motif. I can't wait ot see it in person.
Click to expand...


----------



## kathy2008

Here's my last 2 days finds! First from Costco - Saw someone else snagged these & thought they were nice! I stopped by yesterday and there was only 1 left and 1 display model. So of course & grabbed both and at checkout they gave me the display lantern for $10. I also bought my TOT candy and I feel kind of reckless, will it LAST until Halloween? haha!







These are all from a flea market I found on Craig's List.







Vendor claimed sign was from the 1960s, but I'm not so sure for $2 can't go wrong.














The Scream duck is from Hell, Michigan, ha! All together $12, love flea markets!
Total spent $12


----------



## kathy2008

wickedwillingwench said:


> kathy2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duchess, that particular piece was $100 which I thought was really a fair price considering the size of the piece 18 x 14 x 17 and it weighs 6 pounds. The quality of the sculpture and the creativity made it a must-have. And, yes, it truly is art in a halloween motif. I can't wait ot see it in person.
> OMG, $100 is a steal! What is it made from? I'd want to put it in a glass display case to protect it! Thanks for sharing!
Click to expand...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

kathy2008 said:


> wickedwillingwench said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathy2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duchess, that particular piece was $100 which I thought was really a fair price considering the size of the piece 18 x 14 x 17 and it weighs 6 pounds. The quality of the sculpture and the creativity made it a must-have. And, yes, it truly is art in a halloween motif. I can't wait ot see it in person.
> OMG, $100 is a steal! What is it made from? I'd want to put it in a glass display case to protect it! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Ratazc can tell you more but it says papier mache coated with several coats of varnish. The description says it can take being outside a bit but I don't think i'd ever leave it out of the house. Says the eyes are removable as well altho I really like them. I really just could NOT pass it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Oh, and you can request custom orders. Wouldn't THAT be awesome???


----------



## Bethany

I didn't get a lot. Got some med. skeleton hands at Michael's along with a skull & tooth bracelet (which will be taken apart so I can use the items on my witch bottles), a bag of 5 small glittery skulls & 3 cans of FLOURESCENT spray paint!! WOO HOO they were $1.49 each! Got a Pink, yellow orange & red orange. Starting to slowly replace my paint supply!! Going to test them for inside witch's bottles!


----------



## ratazc

wickedwillingwench said:


> Oh, and you can request custom orders. Wouldn't THAT be awesome???


Here is a custom that I'm working on. They gave me the picture, My attempted render.


----------



## hallorenescene

Kathy, that is an awesome pumpkin
scorpion, dollar general has a nice array of stuff
Kathy, nice buys
ratza, that is going to be one awesome pumpkin. fantastic job


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ratz, that is gonna be one cool punkin. can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Defenestrator

A couple new items have arrived....the latest item for the hearse build has arrived; this will be the rear-door latch:









And, continuing on the power reduction kick I'm on (worst nightmare is tripping a breaker on The NIght ), the lightning effect this year will be created with a few of these 20W LED outdoor floods.









Wow, are they bright!


----------



## matrixmom

Where did you find the flood? ?$$
Nice latch very unique.


----------



## Defenestrator

matrixmom said:


> Where did you find the flood? ?$$
> Nice latch very unique.


I thought the latch was a little unusual too. I'm really hoping to get an older, but still coherent, look with all of the fittings on the hearse (latch, sconces, etc) without turning it into a money pit!

As for the flood, it is an Amazon purchase. After the research is done, I usually turn to them for the best price, or at least useful feedback from previous purchasers. 

So far, I'm pretty pleased with these. They are pretty solid, have stainless steel screws, and are far more resistant to water intrusion than my normal yard stake deployment. The wiring is not standard at all (Chinese), but was easy enough to overcome since it is only a wiring color difference.


----------



## Bethany

ratazc, Your pumpkins are phenominal! definately ART!!

defenestrator, nice door latch. I would love to have some like that on doors in the house! Cannot wait to see your finished project!


----------



## Defenestrator

Bethany said:


> defenestrator, nice door latch. I would love to have some like that on doors in the house! Cannot wait to see your finished project!


I can't wait either, Bethany! 

Especially if that finished project reveals itself by mid-October of this year...


----------



## 556boyer

Nice job ratazc!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from the flea market, bundled these three items for $7.00


----------



## HalloweenBride

Got this lamp post at the Christmas Tree Shop in Lancaster Pa. It was $40.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Went to DT and picked up 3 packs of orange lights, and a few cute jars with lids to use in my apothecary. Also, a pack of those severed fingers. Other things I can't reveal.


----------



## 22606

kathy2008 said:


> So of course & grabbed both and at checkout they gave me the display lantern for $10. I also bought my TOT candy and I feel kind of reckless, will it LAST until Halloween? haha!


Awesome buys, Kathy. I've had gummy candy go _two_ years, so don't sweat it...

Very nice purchases.

Since I got paid yesterday, I went out and bought a ton today (Spirit, Marshalls, Christmas Tree Shop, etc.) I thought that these $10 canvas prints from Menards were the most unique, so I wanted to at least share pictures of them so others won't miss out:







There were 5 designs total (spider, owl, bats, graveyard, and the last escapes me); I am assuming that they are limited, since they are signed and there were only two of each.


----------



## ScaredyKat

My mom picked up this really cool bottle at a garage sale for me yesterday!  I LOVE it!














Picked these up a while back but never got around to taking a picture.







And, these I picked up a few days ago. I think they look so cute sitting in front of my potions backlit with the DT lights I got.


----------



## 22606

Lots of great items, ScaredyKat.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thank you! It's all coming together a lot easier than I thought it would.


Garthgoyle said:


> Lots of great items, ScaredyKat.


----------



## kathy2008

Garthgoyle said:


> Awesome buys, Kathy. I've had gummy candy go _two_ years, so don't sweat it...
> 
> Very nice purchases.  ahahaha! NO! I meant will I be able to keep from eating it all before Halloween! haha
> 
> Since I got paid yesterday, I went out and bought a ton today (Spirit, Marshalls, Christmas Tree Shop, etc.) I thought that these $10 canvas prints from Menards were the most unique, so I wanted to at least share pictures of them so others won't miss out:
> View attachment 166055
> 
> There were 5 designs total (spider, owl, bats, graveyard, and the last escapes me); I am assuming that they are limited, since they are signed and there were only two of each.


Really like the prints, Garth! There's a brand new Menard's by my house, so I guess I better get over there!


----------



## happythenjaded

Picked up just two things today at Marshall's... 

First I got this ceramic pumpkin luminary (rather large & super heavy...maybe a little smaller than a basketball?)

He was $9.99, I thought it would be more like $17.99 or so but... .... great deal if you ask me! Great quality and detail. There was only two I believe so.... might wanna go hurry and check it out if you like him


----------



## happythenjaded

Second thing I got and favorite of the two is a set of votive/tealight holders..... $7.99... GREAT DEAL !! They are the same size of the YC flickering votive/tealight holders (see picture next to this years YC holder which is $6.99 for one). The detail is great, goes all around and when they have a candle in them they are soooo cool... .LOVE LOVE THEM!! Marshalls's also FYI... :


----------



## myerman82

Great find Happy. You said they had two  LOL


----------



## matrixmom

HappyTJ : love love love those tealights!!! 

ScaredyC : love your vintage bottle. Good ol morphia (morphine) and some chloroform and alcohol for a sppedy recovery from a cold. I wondered why they EVER stopped making it.

Garth: Love your pics. Next year I will send you some christmas wreaths with glitter and tinsel since I know you like so much too.


----------



## 22606

kathy2008 said:


> Really like the prints, Garth! There's a brand new Menard's by my house, so I guess I better get over there![/COLOR]


Thank you. They did not have a whole lot of Halloween merchandise, but what they did was pretty neat. The store is almost like Home Depot or Lowes, broken up with food here and there



matrixmom said:


> Garth: Love your pics. Next year I will send you some christmas wreaths with glitter and tinsel since I know you like so much too.


Thanks, matrixmom. Oh, sure...


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Great find Happy. You said they had two  LOL


Yeshhhh! No glitter either


----------



## 22606

Very nice items, happythenjaded. That's what happens when this peabrain posts too fast...


----------



## happythenjaded

Garthgoyle said:


> Very nice items, happythenjaded. That's what happens when this peabrain posts too fast...


Thank you Garthgoyle !


----------



## happythenjaded

matrixmom said:


> HappyTJ : love love love those tealights!!!
> 
> ScaredyC : love your vintage bottle. Good ol morphia (morphine) and some chloroform and alcohol for a sppedy recovery from a cold. I wondered why they EVER stopped making it.
> 
> Garth: Love your pics. Next year I will send you some christmas wreaths with glitter and tinsel since I know you like so much too.


Thanks matrixmom! They are pretty awesome and a total steal at $7.99 for all 4!


----------



## Bethany

Today I paid for my Ghost and got to see it in person. 







Smaller than I thought but still cool.
Having my sister pick up my bunch of sheer curtains in our house in Ohio and save them for me until I make it back next & i'll use them to fill out my ghost.


----------



## myerman82

Look what I found today...


----------



## Mnkyhwii

*Bought*

Stopped by lowes for spray paint and great stuff for the beginnings of a project... Few inflatables out, 4-5 foot motion activated witch, that my 3 year old loved....sure more is coming soon!


----------



## sookie

myerman82 said:


> Look what I found today...



The Headless Horseman! Where did you get this? I want one badly!!


----------



## myerman82

sookie said:


> The Headless Horseman! Where did you get this? I want one badly!!


Home Goods, I was stalking them every day and finally found one. I almost missed it though. It was on a end cap by itself surrounded by pumpkins and black cat globes. It almost blended in.


----------



## 556boyer

So I didn't technically find "something" but I found out my wife got a job at the local Spirit Superstore!

Pretty sweet seasonal job - but just means we will spend more money haha


----------



## sookie

myerman82 said:


> Home Goods, I was stalking them every day and finally found one. I almost missed it though. It was on a end cap by itself surrounded by pumpkins and black cat globes. It almost blended in.


Thanks! I am calling mine tomorrow to see if they have one in stock


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

HalloweenBride said:


> Got this lamp post at the Christmas Tree Shop in Lancaster Pa. It was $40.


Very nice. I like the lamp post. Been looking for something along those lines.


----------



## screamqueen2012

we got a great old antique oak grandfather clock tonite at an auction...clocks not working but is in the case, i'm going to make it haunted...woo woo. will post pics when I pick it up..i cant wait to work with this...


----------



## hallorenescene

scaredykat, nice scores. those little characters are very cute
defense, I like your latch. it's got a nice design to it.
scorpion, nice score
halloweenbride, I like the lamp and the bust
garth, isn't that owl one cool. if I saw that very real looking spider one I would have to step on it
jaded, cute pumpkin
Bethany, way cool looking ghost. I hope a store close by has one of those
meyerman, cool globe


----------



## matrixmom

Saruman - I have really liked that light post forever but always so $$$ great steal!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, isn't that owl one cool. if I saw that very real looking spider one I would have to step on it


Thanks, hallo. Unless you have actually seen a spider with jewels for eyes, I would think that you should have nothing to worry about...

I like your ghost, Bethany.
Great job finding that elusive, headless SOB trapped in a globe, myerman82


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I can see it's time to hit the Xmas Tree shop tomorrow.  And more rounds of HG!


----------



## 22606

wickedwillingwench said:


> I can see it's time to hit the Xmas Tree shop tomorrow.  And more rounds of HG!


I'll be kind and show you another item from Christmas Tree Shop to search for The tree was $8 and the lights switch colors.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Garthgoyle said:


> I'll be kind and show you another item from Christmas Tree Shop to search for The tree was $8 and the lights switch colors.
> View attachment 166200


that's just cruel, garthgoyle...i'm stuck babysitting this afternoon and can't go til tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

Could not make up my mind as to which one I wanted,so got them both !!! 

vermontcountrystore.com $16.95


----------



## happythenjaded

Garthgoyle said:


> I'll be kind and show you another item from Christmas Tree Shop to search for The tree was $8 and the lights switch colors.
> View attachment 166200


OOoooOoOoOh !! Nice !


----------



## 22606

wickedwillingwench said:


> that's just cruel, garthgoyle...i'm stuck babysitting this afternoon and can't go til tomorrow!


Ha. That is my specialty...



happythenjaded said:


> OOoooOoOoOh !! Nice !


Thanks, happythenjaded.


Nice blowmolds, misterhalloween.


----------



## Danny-Girl

Styrofoam (Free from Lowes)


----------



## harvestmoon

Here are my treasures!  Most purchased this weekend, but a couple things from within the last few weeks:

Tank Top - $1.00 at Goodwill - going to use somehow in a Victorian vampire costume
Spooky Hollow Magic Shoppe & Wicked Wanda's Witch Shoppe signs - $5.49 each at Glen's Surplus (local store)
Silver Bottle - $1.50 on sale - Dollar General - Thought it would make a nice potion bottle
Clear Bottles for Potions & Elixir's - .50 ea at a yard sale
Googley eyes - $1.00 at Dollar Tree - going to use them to impress into clay that will be formed over a bottle
Ouija Print Out, Metal Tray, Ornate Handles - Free print out from the internet, tray .90 at Volunteers, and handles $1.69 ea. at Menard's - I plan on painting the tray glossy black, adding the handles, and using the Ouija printout and Mod Podge to decorate. I also bought some White paint to add some fancy details. I can picture it all in my head lol - will post a picture once it's all done
Hanging Tea Light lantern - $1.91 at Volunteers ... has a new 'World Market' tag on it - good price maybe?
Boxes - Red polka dot was clearance $3.97 at Joann Fabric ...the other was .50 at Volunteers...plan on Halloweening them up
Picture Frames - Painting them black and using them for lenticulars....larger one $2.92 ..smaller one $1.91 both from Volunteers
3D Witch Picture - I LOVE LOVE LOVE her!!! Seen someone else on here had her..and I had to have one too!! She was $12.99 at Menard's
Vintage (circa 40's) Tamberine - Got this at a flea market for $5. It could be in better shape, and it's missing some pieces, but I still like it....and so does kitty 

And I have bought various craft supplies for creating my BIG project...a (hopefully) twisted spooky tree! Can't wait! Labor Day weekend is about to be craft/project weekend!!


----------



## ferguc

Some goodies i recently acquired


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Picked these up at Home Goods today! I wish they had had more than one lantern left!


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, I got some tree pathway markers from big lots. is that tree the same thing. I love it
misterhalloween, absolutely you need them both.
danny, nice buy. so what you going to build with it?
harvest moon, nice finds. pretty kitty too.
ferguc, you didn't go wrong
nightmare, those are some awesome finds


----------



## Deadna

Danny-Girl said:


> Styrofoam (Free from Lowes)


WOW this almost looks like a tomb in pieces....love the nooks/crannies on it!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Animated Crow by Gemmy


----------



## hallorenescene

cloak, that looks like a good one to own


----------



## osenator




----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

You can buy him off Target.com right now. I'm going to put him in with my witch's lair. :-D


----------



## Paint It Black

Osenator, I always watch your videos, and you always make me smile.


----------



## osenator

Thank you, Paint it Black. I quickly did this vid around midnight, last night, was so tired (L). I'll take pics tonight of the new props themselves.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, I got some tree pathway markers from big lots. is that tree the same thing. I love it


Thanks, hallo. No, this one is different (smaller and made of resin). I do like those pathway markers, though

Lots of great buys.


----------



## DeadMonique

Got this cute Collegeville mask in the mail the other day


----------



## myerman82

Picked up the Bath & Body Works luminary Halloween Farm House today. Picture soon.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got these at HG...but in boxes of 9 for $12.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Christoph...989?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cae86e9d

Also got the HH statue (not on the horse). ..some jack-o-lanterns and pumpkins. Some nice candles. 

Picked up some shepherd's hooks to hang skull lanterns from, Some signs for pointing tots to our house on the big night.

Some styrofoam skulls and a few Spookytown pieces at Michaels. I'll add pics in a bit.


----------



## 22606

Interesting mask, DeadMonique.

Sounds like you found some great buys, myerman82 and wickedwillingwench (turns out that you certainly did, wench).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Picked these up at Home Goods today! I wish they had had more than one lantern left!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166315



If you don't have any other nearby HG stores, check out any TJMaxx and/ or Marshalls (same group of companies that share many of the same inventory items). I saw similar lanterns like that at my TJMaxx last year.


----------



## myerman82

Here is the farm house I picked up from Bath & Body Works today. It looks like every store only got one but I'm sure more will be in stock soon.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Thanks Ghost of Spookie. I grabbed some antique lanterns at an estate sale and cleaned them up, and have them hanging in our kitchen. When I saw that lantern at HG, I figured I could pull the existing lanterns down and put those in their place...but then I was disappointed when I only found 1. I will try TJMAXX tomorrow!

Myerman82- I like the farm house. Does it light up?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My TJMaxx just this past week started to put out some halloween. Saw someone else on the forum say that their Marshalls had stuff out as well so it's always worth checking them now as Home Goods winds down their halloween shipments. Good luck.


----------



## Red

My spooky tree from Avon came in today; love it


----------



## happythenjaded

Red said:


> My spooky tree from Avon came in today; love it


Ooooohhhhhh! Does the glitter shed?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I LOVE your tree, Red! Where did you get it?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I received this in the mail, I also got a ghost one, but I forgot it at my parent's house yesterday. I'm going to make a wreath out of the masks.


----------



## myerman82

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Thanks Ghost of Spookie. I grabbed some antique lanterns at an estate sale and cleaned them up, and have them hanging in our kitchen. When I saw that lantern at HG, I figured I could pull the existing lanterns down and put those in their place...but then I was disappointed when I only found 1. I will try TJMAXX tomorrow!
> 
> Myerman82- I like the farm house. Does it light up?


It lights up when you put a large candle inside. I haven't lit it yet since I don't have any candles the size it needs.


----------



## happythenjaded

Thanks a lot...... I just got the Avon tree..... >.< it's $12.99 on Avon but I found it on eBay for $14.99 so I didn't have to pay shipping.


----------



## 22606

Neat barn, myerman.
Unique tree, Red.
I like the mask (and the idea of making a wreath from them), Pretty Little Nightmare.


----------



## myerman82

Garthgoyle said:


> Neat barn, myerman.
> Unique tree, Red.
> I like the mask (and the idea of making a wreath from them), Pretty Little Nightmare.


Thank you, now I need to back collect the others.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Thank you, now I need to back collect the others.


2010 first or ill beatchu


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> 2010 first or ill beatchu


If you find it tell me, ok?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> If you find it tell me, ok?


I'll find you a killer deal.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice haul osenator
garth, then I want the tree you found too. it is really cool
deadmonque, you probably aleady know this, but there is a thread for those masks. you should post the mask there too.
wickedwilling, some very cute buys
meyerman, that is a cute house
red, that is a very cute Halloween tree
pretty little nightmare, cool mask


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Ooooohhhh I love everyone's hauls!!! great finds!!! congrats on the grand venture tombstone!!


----------



## Jan Jinkle

Not quite today, but I nabbed some candle holders and stone-carved witches at Goodwill a couple days back, and yesterday I snagged this guy at Big Lots!:


----------



## harvestmoon

Hello! I just wanted to post an 'after' picture for my Ouija board tray mentioned in my earlier post. It's not perfect...and I'm no artist..but I thought it turned out pretty cool  The picture doesn't show it that well, but it has a nice glossy shine!


----------



## sandman78

I bought this


----------



## Bethany

Very nice harvestmoon. Is the Ouija board print 8 1/2 X 11 or bigger? And did you print it out or go to print shop?

Sandman Excellent scarecrow mask!


----------



## LairMistress

Not today, but yesterday my HG vintage blocks came! (I think they were HG? I bought them from someone awesome on the "Request things you can't find" thread)  I don't have my own photo of them, because I know my 2 yr old will have a cow if I get them out where he can reach them. Here's the stock photo, though!


----------



## harvestmoon

Bethany said:


> Very nice harvestmoon. Is the Ouija board print 8 1/2 X 11 or bigger? And did you print it out or go to print shop?


Thank you Bethany! I just printed it off the internet. I Googled Ouija board template or 'print out'. It was printed on standard 8 1/2 x 11 paper, but the image I picked was centered in the middle of the paper and left about a 1" trim all the way around that I cut off. I'm sure you could find an image that would fill up the whole paper, if that's what you would want, I just didn't want it to be any bigger.


----------



## sumrtym

harvestmoon said:


> Thank you Bethany! I just printed it off the internet. I Googled Ouija board template or 'print out'. It was printed on standard 8 1/2 x 11 paper, but the image I picked was centered in the middle of the paper and left about a 1" trim all the way around that I cut off. I'm sure you could find an image that would fill up the whole paper, if that's what you would want, I just didn't want it to be any bigger.


Another very awesome Ouija board template for you. It's reverse image so you can transfer it onto wood.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33347305/ouija_coffee_table_24x48.pdf


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, then I want the tree you found too. it is really cool


If you do not have a Christmas Tree Shop around, let me know and I will grab one for you.

The tray is spectacular, harvestmoon.
Really cool mask, sandman78.
Interesting blocks, lairmistress.


----------



## 22606

Family Dollar (correction - Dollar General) has these signs:









My _Haunted Mansion_ musical jewelry box from the Disney Store arrived today (no complaints, that is for sure):


----------



## Paint It Black

I need some of those wanted posters. Looked it up, and there are a couple Family Dollar stores within driving distance. Thanks for the tip, Garth.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Looked it up, and there are a couple Family Dollar stores within driving distance. Thanks for the tip, Garth.


You are welcome, Paint It Black.

Edit: It may actually be Dollar General who has the signs; my mother told me that she found them at Family Dollar, but a member said in another thread that they bought them at DG (and the packaging looks like it could very well be from there).


----------



## digbugsgirl

I guess I'll be stopping by Family Dollar this week!  They didn't have any Halloween out last week, just fall.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Those signs are so cool there is no family dollar store by me dang . also love the haunted mansion box


----------



## ALKONOST

Just called our local store and no sign of Halloween yet. He said maybe in a couple of weeks. What the heck! I feel like I'm trying to hurry a holiday nobody wants anything to do with in this state. Time to pack up and move!


----------



## sumrtym

The HH snow globe! Tested and working, so doing the happy dance!


----------



## Guest

My very nice husband knows my unhealthy obsession with Gemmy witches and bought this for me at Lowes.

She's too "pretty" to be a witch, but let's just say she is the Sarah Sanderson of the Gemmy witch world...


----------



## 22606

She is nice, hollow. I had to look up who Sarah Sanderson was... Not a big fan of Disney fare, needless to say


----------



## Guest

Garthgoyle said:


> She is nice, hollow. I had to look up who Sarah Sanderson was... Not a big fan of Disney fare, needless to say


GASP! She is the sister who lured the children in to be eaten! How darest thou not knowest thateth!


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> GASP! She is the sister who lured the children in to be eaten! How darest thou not knowest thateth!


I forgot how nice Sarah Jessica Parker _used_ to look, before she took on the appearance of a horse...


----------



## Guest

She has her millions to keep her in hay and feed and soft saddles. (off topic enough yet??)


----------



## StacyN

My Target Spooky Phone arrived! I think it needs a little "gussing up" for Halloween...a little antiquing, some spider webs and some dust ought to do the trick.








I bought this cute burlap fabric from JoAnn over the weekend... it is a much nicer orange color in person. Probably going to end up as pillows.








I got these items free from the resale store where I work... potion bottles (one can never have enough) and a neat magnifying glass for the potion shop display.


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> She has her millions to keep her in hay and feed and soft saddles. (off topic enough yet??)


Haha. Noooo, never...

Neat items, StacyN.


----------



## Paint It Black

The burlap material will make nice pillows, StacyN. The phone, bottles, and magnifying glass are also nice additions.


----------



## DeadMonique

Love that fabric, didn't see it last time I was there


----------



## StacyN

DeadMonique said:


> Love that fabric, didn't see it last time I was there


Check the regular burlap section. In one store they had it with the Halloween fabric, but in another they had it in the regular burlap section. It is $9.99 a yard, but it is on sale..25% or 30% off I think.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Got my crawling hand from BigLots tonight. Yay! I do like it... But have to figure out how to fix the paint job. The spots are so strong they are almost polka dots. 

Also did a 5-min-before-it-closes check in to Old Time Pottery. Will check in again but for now just this ring...

I have a secret Halloween jewelry addiction.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I picked up this box (it lights up) and these 2 Christopher Radko skulls at Homegoods today...I also found a matching lantern to the one I bought on Sunday!


----------



## 22606

That is a unique ring, MC HauntDreams.

Nice purchases, Pretty Little Nightmare; I really like the first two.


----------



## lizzyborden

Garthgoyle said:


> Family Dollar (correction - Dollar General) has these signs:


I picked these up today too. Thinking of framing and leaving them displayed year-round.


----------



## Bethany

lizzyborden said:


> I picked these up today too. Thinking of framing and leaving them displayed year-round.


What are they made of? Wondering if I could put pics of the Universal Monsters in place of the ones they have on them.


----------



## HalloweenBride

Looks very smiliar to my house lol!



ScaredyKat said:


> My mom picked up this really cool bottle at a garage sale for me yesterday!  I LOVE it!
> View attachment 166067
> 
> View attachment 166068
> 
> Picked these up a while back but never got around to taking a picture.
> View attachment 166069
> 
> And, these I picked up a few days ago. I think they look so cute sitting in front of my potions backlit with the DT lights I got.
> View attachment 166070


----------



## HalloweenBride

How much was she?



hollow said:


> View attachment 166569
> 
> 
> My very nice husband knows my unhealthy obsession with Gemmy witches and bought this for me at Lowes.
> 
> She's too "pretty" to be a witch, but let's just say she is the Sarah Sanderson of the Gemmy witch world...


----------



## lizzyborden

Bethany said:


> What are they made of? Wondering if I could put pics of the Universal Monsters in place of the ones they have on them.


They seem to be made of a heavy posterboard. That sure would make them even cooler.


----------



## Guest

HalloweenBride said:


> How much was she?


HalloweenBride- I looked online and it said she was $121.00. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_470017-8066...6&ipTrail=69.10.111.212&currentURL=?Ntt=witch


----------



## Guest

StacyN said:


> My Target Spooky Phone arrived! I think it needs a little "gussing up" for Halloween...a little antiquing, some spider webs and some dust ought to do the trick.
> View attachment 166572
> 
> 
> I bought this cute burlap fabric from JoAnn over the weekend... it is a much nicer orange color in person. Probably going to end up as pillows.
> View attachment 166573
> 
> 
> I got these items free from the resale store where I work... potion bottles (one can never have enough) and a neat magnifying glass for the potion shop display.
> View attachment 166574


Luv all the stuff! Working at a resale store must be heaven for picking up treasures!


----------



## hallorenescene

harvest, I think your tray turned out lovely. 
sandman, that is a cool mask. you going to wear it or prop it out?
lairm, oh are those ever cute.
garth, I love that box. really pretty. the posters are cool too. garth, you have got to watch hocus pocus. it is a timeless classic. I think you will find you like the movie. I didn't even connect Jessica parker with this sanderson sister. she was a riot in this movie.
hollow, you are a lucky girl. that witch is awesome. I've never seen her before. she is pretty, but being green, she still works well as a witch.
stacyn, very cool bottles, phone, and magnifying glass


----------



## hallorenescene

mchaunt, I love jewelry, and I love that ring
pretty little nightmare, I do love the box
lizzy, cool posters. my daughter wants me to get the posters


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, I love that box. really pretty. the posters are cool too. garth, you have got to watch hocus pocus. it is a timeless classic. I think you will find you like the movie.


Thank you, hallo. I saw the movie many, many years ago, I'm almost positive. I do not remember fully, but does it have blood, guts, swearing, and sex? Joking, although, after the VMAs, one would think that Disney churned out pornstars...


----------



## hallorenescene

after walt died, his one relative took over, and yes, for awhile it turned out smuck. I remember taking my daughter to something, and it was very inappropriate. what a let down on a trusted names part. but I think they found it paid to deliver more clean cut movies. so now you can find good stuff again. but you need to check out the content. they can still put out smuck once in awhile. 
let's see...the blood would be when binx the cat gets ran over. that would be the guts to. the swearing would also be when the cat gets ran over. you just can't hear it because the cat is ran over. and the sex would be when Jessica dances around mindlessly asking if...well, watch the movie if you don't remember.


----------



## StacyN

hollow said:


> Luv all the stuff! Working at a resale store must be heaven for picking up treasures!


Thanks hollow! Yes, working there is heaven for a treasure hunter.  I am a volunteer ( antiques appraiser)..and I bought so much stuff my first month there I was literally paying them to work there! haha


----------



## Paint It Black

StacyN, I think that's what would happen to me. Maybe better that I don't see everything that comes into the thrift stores, lol.


----------



## StacyN

Paint It Black said:


> StacyN, I think that's what would happen to me. Maybe better that I don't see everything that comes into the thrift stores, lol.


Honestly, I still can't believe some of the items we get! An elderly relative dies, and many people just box up everything and donate it. They don't care...or don't know I guess. We once found an old Civil War daguerreotype in its original box-style frame just thrown into the bottom of a bag.


----------



## LairMistress

I was all excited to go to Family Dollar today, to see what they had for Halloween. NOTHING. They had a smidgen of Fall stuff, but no Halloween at all. I did scour their clearance Lawn & Garden stuff, and came up with a set of two of these solar lights on shepherd's hooks marked down 40% off of $10. Hopefully they're decent.









Then I raced over to one of our Dollar General locations that I hadn't been to yet, and they had different things than the one that I usually go to--but nothing that really stood out for me. I walked around with a cute solar "waver" skeleton peeping up behind a tombstone, but I put it back for now. It was only $2.50, but I don't really have a spot to put it where it will actually work. (the little plastic table-top decorations that are only a couple of inches high, that "wave" in sunlight via the solar panel on the front)

All I bought there was two packs of treat bags and a roll of black crepe streamers. 

DG seems to have the same paper lanterns that Dollar Tree has--theirs are $2.50, though. I'm not sure if the DT lanterns have the lights with them, but I believe that these did.

I also popped in to CVS, nothing but Fall there, too. *sigh*


----------



## tortured_serenity

Check out Hallmark and pier one imports, they have some awesome halloween jewelry this year. Here's the rings my Hallmark had.











MC HauntDreams said:


> Got my crawling hand from BigLots tonight. Yay! I do like it... But have to figure out how to fix the paint job. The spots are so strong they are almost polka dots.
> 
> Also did a 5-min-before-it-closes check in to Old Time Pottery. Will check in again but for now just this ring...
> 
> I have a secret Halloween jewelry addiction.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I found these at Joanne's fabrics this past weekend. At 10 bux each i was afraid i woudln't be able to get them but hubby mentioned he thought he saw a 40% off coupon in the car then i found one in my email! I <3 coupons!


----------



## 22606

That is a nice lantern, LairMistress.

Love your bottle stopper, tortured_serenity.


----------



## Bethany

Going to have to go back to Joann's. Love the bottle stopper!! Will be great additon to my bar.
Yesterday I went to a thrift store before my oil change appt. 
picked up these & a couple things I can't show due to them going to my victim 







Glass item with stand will be used are part of my Mad Scientist display & the bat cookie cutters, well cookies, tortilla chips, brownies 

Also got this cool 3 sided bottle.







Don't know if I'll add it to my bar or use it for my cabinet of curiosities with something growing in it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

tortured_serenity said:


> I found these at Joanne's fabrics this past weekend. At 10 bux each i was afraid i woudln't be able to get them but hubby mentioned he thought he saw a 40% off coupon in the car then i found one in my email! I <3 coupons!


I've got one of those love the tops but be warned that the bottom if left in a wine bottle will wear away  I bought mine at Earthbound Great finds everyone!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I bought the haunted house shadowcaster at Hallmark this morning as well as a talking pumpkin box--also picked up a couple of cards. Got a few hanging lanterns at Dollar Tree. There was nothing at Family Dollar here.


----------



## 22606

moonwitchkitty said:


> I've got one of those love the tops but be warned that the bottom if left in a wine bottle will wear away


Guess that the wine will just have to get used that much more quickly...

Those are really unique bottles, Bethany.


----------



## stormygirl84

I ordered a LOT of cool stuff from PartyCheap.com tonight. Tombstone cutouts, spooky sign cutouts, some undersea creature cutouts to go in the sunken bathroom, some vintage-design Halloween cutouts for the kitchen, a glowing plastic skeleton to go in our tree out front, and, what gave me the biggest thrill, a toilet seat topper:

Because no one expects toilet shark.



Oh! And the other day at work (Walmart) I went cruising through the seasonal section to see if anything was out yet. They only had candy out so far (right by the school supplies, I bet the moms are loving that!), BUT they had a new kind of Milky Way minis - caramel apple!! So I had to get it. And holy cow, are they tasty! (They're gone now. Husband ate nearly the whole bag in one night.  )


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, I like that solar lantern
tortured, those are cute rings. I wouldn't mind one of each. but those stoppers are the best. I need some of those. I want some of those. I need to go check out joannes
Bethany, cool items. that jar in a rack is perfect for a lab.
stormygirl, yummy. I want some of them too. I love milky ways


----------



## CornStalkers

Last night I picked the Walking Dead Little Girl w/ Teddy Bear that retails for 179.00 at Spirit City for 100 bucks from a guy that lived literally 2 minutes from me on Craigslist. She's guarding my basement now. I love her!!!


----------



## Bethany

Stormy LOL'd at the Toilet shark! My toilets look like this each year:







Hope to hit some stores today.


----------



## CornStalkers

^I couldn't do that! I would be too afraid of the fake spiders to sit down!


----------



## hallorenescene

yikes, bet it's hard holding from going to the bathroom when at your house


----------



## HallowweenKat

Those fake spiders would scare the heck out of me at night, LOL!


----------



## Bethany

Those spiders are decales. Love the way they look dimentional. I wanted this one but they were out








Hoping Halloween stores have them this year.


----------



## 22606

Lovely toilets, stormygirl and Bethany The zombie reminds me of something that I had to clean up at a job before.. and it probably smelled _just_ as dead, too


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Lovely toilets, stormygirl and Bethany The zombie reminds me of something that I had to clean up at a job before.. and it probably smelled _just_ as dead, too


Oh I hear that! Once was it.. told them I wouldn't do it again. People can be NASTY!


----------



## stormygirl84

Bethany said:


> Stormy LOL'd at the Toilet shark! My toilets look like this each year:
> View attachment 166768
> 
> Hope to hit some stores today.


 Oh, that's hideous! *shudder* I'm terrified of spiders, so even though I've seen that one before, I didn't want to use it. I've also seen one with snakes, and the zombie one, but neither really fit my sunken bathroom theme. So I was absolutely stoked to find the shark one!

(There's also a running joke between my husband and myself about "pool shark," because I was stupid enough to tell him about when I was very young and was afraid to open my eyes underwater in a pool... For fear that I'd see a shark coming at me! So he thought the toilet topper was even more hilarious.)


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, ewww, that's bad. lol.


----------



## LairMistress

Opening this thread just now, I noticed:









"1313 Killer Likes"


----------



## harvestmoon

hallorenescene said:


> harvest, I think your tray turned out lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, good catch. how about that


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm not a fan of spiders either. In fact hubby was cleaning out BBQ island and found 2 real black widow spiders and eggs near the refrig area. Never thought about anything lurking there _before_....but you can bet I will now. He took a photo on his cellphone of one of them and asked me what kind of spider it was. I said "OMG Black Widow!" He said "are you sure?" and I replied, "of course I am, I have those as props for halloween! I know what they look like. It's got that red hour glass on it's back!"

Now if I was to use those toilet seat decorations in my house, I would definitely suspend a few dangling spiders from the ceiling probably above the sink keeping it above head height but still noticeable. Joann's has some thread I bought, can't recall what it was called, but it kind of looks like spider webbing and is stretchy and would be great to use for this.


----------



## Willodean

I'll try and post pictures later but I went to the local thrift store on my lunch break and found a pumpkin pail, great shape and I forget the brand but the year is 1980, i ceramic frog for my cabinet of curiosities, and candelabra that needs painting and a plain white mask, kind of like Michael Myers.


----------



## 22606

I ordered this elegant glass soap dish made by Michel Design Works on Amazon (Just Jazzle is the cheapest of the options, at $10.30 total):


----------



## frogkid11

found this retro cathedral radio ($13) and hairstylist practice head ($6) at a thrift store while out of town for a few days.


----------



## MrMordrid

2 pose n stay skellies and a victorian grandin road ghost. Up next I think im going to buy Morris Costumes Corn Stalker from Trendy Halloween.


----------



## matrixmom

I purchased these at party city: (fyi theres free shipping now)
http://www.partycity.com/product/biohazard+doorway+curtain.do?navSet=170558
and this:
http://www.partycity.com/product/to...rch&navSet=toilet halloween&bypass_redirect=1


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Going back to Party City this weekend to get the zombie version of Matrixmom's toilet bowl cling. 

I picked this up at HomeGoods tonight...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

mc haunt...i love him! I am thinkin, however, to paint my pumpkin orange.


----------



## Deadna

Potion bottles for $1 each at Christmas Tree Shop and the corks come out to fill them


----------



## MC HauntDreams

wickedwillingwench said:


> mc haunt...i love him! I am thinkin, however, to paint my pumpkin orange.


Funny you say that, I already blackened the JOL's face so it shows better and the other half wants me to gloss the horses eyes with red.  Still thinking on that one...
Adding orange might be nice. If I did it, I'd keep it to a dry brushing so the silver/black shows thru.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, that is a beautiful soap dish.
frogkid, those are two nice scores
matrix, I would love a couple of those doorway curtains
mchaunt, nice hh
deadna, those bottles rock. did they come with labels?


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that is a beautiful soap dish.
> deadna, those bottles rock. did they come with labels?


Thank you, hallo. I picked up some of those bottles the other year; they _do_ have the labels attached.

Nice finds, everyone.


----------



## Bethany

The nearest Christmas Tree Store is an hour away.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Bethany said:


> The nearest Christmas Tree Store is an hour away.


pfffft....i drive that far for Hobby Lobby!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

PoCoHauntGal said:


> This is one of the masks I picked up recently. The size of the head is smaller, probably about the size of a 5 year old child.
> Perfect opportunity to make an elf like character. He could be an assistant in my Dead & Breakfast, an apprentice for my undertaker or perhaps just a forest elf living in his own small cottage. Time will tell!
> 
> View attachment 164009
> 
> 
> And yes, he does seem to have an issue with post nasal drip!


Here's how he looks so far minus his hands. He' ll be the assistant to my mortician, Mort de Fide.
His small size should make it easy for him to crawl in and clean out the crematory!


----------



## ALKONOST

Did anyone receive The Country Door catalog recently? I got one about 2 weeks ago and purchased a few items. I received a few of them yesterday and was very disappointed! The biggest disappoinment being the Halloween Lava Lamp. It shows it being a dark purple with purple liquid and orange lava in the catalog.. and on the box it came in. I opened it up and found a friggin' Easter Lava lamp instead! It was a very light lilac/pink color and was metallic. Although the color was pretty... I have that color already in a fingernail polish  I called them right away and they said that the color might not be as shown. I asked if it said that in the description because I sure didn't remember it. She said no and asked if I'd like to return it. Of course I wanna return it!!!! I'm gonna send the Halloween garland and bows back too because the bows weren't as indicated either. I was so bummed about the lava lamp though  I have a witch that's still being shipped.. I hope that's not as lame as the rest of the crap I've gotten. I'll be posting a pic of the lava lamp tomorrow. Anyone else with the same issues from this company?


----------



## im the goddess

ewe yuck, love the toilet seat cling.



matrixmom said:


> I purchased these at party city: (fyi theres free shipping now)
> http://www.partycity.com/product/biohazard+doorway+curtain.do?navSet=170558
> and this:
> http://www.partycity.com/product/toxic+sewage+toilet+seat+grabber.do?from=Search&navSet=toilet%20halloween&bypass_redirect=1


----------



## im the goddess

double post sorry


----------



## im the goddess

sumrtym said:


> Another very awesome Ouija board template for you. It's reverse image so you can transfer it onto wood.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33347305/ouija_coffee_table_24x48.pdf


How would one transfer the print off onto wood? If you don't mind.


----------



## im the goddess

Love those bottles, especially the top one.


Bethany said:


> Going to have to go back to Joann's. Love the bottle stopper!! Will be great additon to my bar.
> Yesterday I went to a thrift store before my oil change appt.
> picked up these & a couple things I can't show due to them going to my victim
> View attachment 166684
> 
> Glass item with stand will be used are part of my Mad Scientist display & the bat cookie cutters, well cookies, tortilla chips, brownies
> 
> Also got this cool 3 sided bottle.
> View attachment 166685
> 
> Don't know if I'll add it to my bar or use it for my cabinet of curiosities with something growing in it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> Did anyone receive The Country Door catalog recently? I got one about 2 weeks ago and purchased a few items. I received a few of them yesterday and was very disappointed! The biggest disappoinment being the Halloween Lava Lamp. It shows it being a dark purple with purple liquid and orange lava in the catalog.. and on the box it came in. I opened it up and found a friggin' Easter Lava lamp instead! It was a very light lilac/pink color and was metallic. Although the color was pretty... I have that color already in a fingernail polish  I called them right away and they said that the color might not be as shown. I asked if it said that in the description because I sure didn't remember it. She said no and asked if I'd like to return it. Of course I wanna return it!!!! I'm gonna send the Halloween garland and bows back too because the bows weren't as indicated either. I was so bummed about the lava lamp though  I have a witch that's still being shipped.. I hope that's not as lame as the rest of the crap I've gotten. I'll be posting a pic of the lava lamp tomorrow. Anyone else with the same issues from this company?


this lava lamp looks cool http://www.amazon.com/Lava-Lite-Jac...377839049&sr=8-1&keywords=halloween+lava+lamp


----------



## Guest

I got a pewter teapot for use in my witchy wonderland scene. I am developing a mania for old vintagey antiquey looking things...but, what is the saying? "Caviar taste, tuna fish wallet?" Yep! It was only $2.99 tho.


----------



## 22606

Sorry to hear about an _Easter_ lava lamp making a trip to your house instead of the Halloween one that you ordered, ALKONOST

Your character looks great, PoCoHauntGal.
Nice teapot, hollow.


----------



## Shadowbat

We received the Pillsbury Halloween cookies in today. The break aways on the right are pumpkin cookies with cream cheese morsels. I bought a pack of those to try.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ummm...does it bother anybody else that these 'fresh' cookies are shelf-stable for 2+ months??


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up these two from ross today i love the pumkin he changes color 







spoon rest


----------



## Jezebelle

So cute! I love light up items! My Ross stores are still Halloween-less except for some lackluster dish towels.


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> this lava lamp looks cool http://www.amazon.com/Lava-Lite-Jac...377839049&sr=8-1&keywords=halloween+lava+lamp


Saki.. that lamp is VERY kewl! Thanks so much for looking one up for me


----------



## ALKONOST

Ok.. so here's my lovely Easter Lava lamp


----------



## ALKONOST

I just noticed how bare my walls really look after making room for Halloween.... yuck!


----------



## Bethany

wickedwillingwench said:


> ummm...does it bother anybody else that these 'fresh' cookies are shelf-stable for 2+ months??


Ha! They are probably shelf stable until next year!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.Girl I picked up the Skeleton guy and the mummy at ROSS yesterday. Had to travel to 2 other locations to get both after I passed on picking them up at my local store and then returning several hours later to get them and finding someone had bought them. Isn't the Skeleton Guy great? 

I have the Skeleton guy in a bag until I can figure out how to seal the glitter on him so it doesn't keep coming off in my hands. ANYONE with suggestions on what to use? Both the mummy (see the ROSS 2013 thread) and the skeleton have multicolored LEDs in them. Wish there were only one color LED light in them however, not a fan or multicolored. But both statutes look great even if you don't light them up.


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany said:


> Ha! They are probably shelf stable until next year!!


LOL.. I was thinking to myself I'd probably still eat a cookie that had expired but, still was wrapped up in a package... as long as it had chocolate in it. Then it also reminded me of a co-worker that told me one time that he loved those Cadbury eggs so much that if he found one smashed in the parking lot that he'd still eat it! I remember cracking up so bad when he told me that!!!


----------



## Bethany

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saki.Girl I picked up the Skeleton guy and the mummy at ROSS yesterday. Had to travel to 2 other locations to get both after I passed on picking them up at my local store and then returning several hours later to get them and finding someone had bought them. Isn't the Skeleton Guy great?
> 
> I have the Skeleton guy in a bag until I can figure out how to seal the glitter on him so it doesn't keep coming off in my hands. ANYONE with suggestions on what to use? Both the mummy (see the ROSS 2013 thread) and the skeleton have multicolored LEDs in them. Wish there were only one color LED light in them however, not a fan or multicolored. But both statutes look great even if you don't light them up.


Perhaps some modge podge, either gloss or matte or you can get a spray on sealer, but you'd have to watch over spray. Can't tell from pics if they are glazed or just acrylic painted.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow mine iS not coming off at all. Thank goodness


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

From the several I picked up, they all shed on my hands. I need some stick-um. Thanks Bethany.


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is my Homesense/Winners finds from the last few weeks (i.e like Homegoods and TJMax in the States). Let's just say, I think I may have caught the Halloween Homesense bug  I plan on using the large pumpkin man for chips and the smaller pumpkin men for salsa, at my annual Halloween party.


----------



## 22606

Skulls and pumpkins, oh my... Great finds, Saki and Spinechiller. I would love to own that Tim Burton-eque skeleton character, but there are no frickin' Ross stores in this state, of course

The lamp is absolutely gorgeous, ALKONOST Really, I see exactly why you would want to send that abomination back...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I hit Spirit today and purchased this: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-pumpkin-nester/ with the 20% off coupon. They've been open for one week and are already sold out of him. I bought the store display. Love him!


----------



## Bethany

Saw him today at the Spirit here. He is awesome!! Perfect for front porch!
I Loved the guy in the Electric Chair & the control box. Would have to build own chair though.


----------



## Shadowbat

Wife and I finally made it back to Pat Catans. They stocked so much more than when I was there a couple weeks back. We picked these items up:











They also had this witch. Didn't buy her though.











They had some really cool things, different things from the previous years. A few different LED canvas paintings, 2 of which you see in my pic, they had a 3' tall dancing witches broom for only $12! We may go back for that. Lots of the vintage styled decorations. My phone was near dead or I would have taken lots of pics.


----------



## Bethany

The girls are adorable. Love the expression on the one on the right!! Made me LOL.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wickedwillingwench said:


> ok, i HAD to have this - the inside out pumpkin.
> 
> View attachment 165846
> 
> 
> 
> i TOLD y'all I'd pay someone to make this awesome jackolantern art for me. Ray Villafane (and other artists) could make a fortune off uncreative, lazy folks like me.


He got here today and he is FABULOUS!!! He is HUGE and beautiful and perfect. Even my dh who really isn't a halloweener loves him.

I'm gonna be watching for new works from Ratazc.


----------



## S_Toast

Costco had 5' articulated skellys for $38. The same ones spirit has for $90. I got two. When we got home my 3 year old opened one, took it out, drug it in his room and told us it was his and staying in his room when he sleeps. He is learning young!


----------



## frogkid11

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I hit Spirit today and purchased this: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-pumpkin-nester/ with the 20% off coupon. They've been open for one week and are already sold out of him. I bought the store display. Love him!


Congrats Czarina! Our stores here opened today and I saw him in action. Love the sayings and his creepy look.


----------



## 22606

Shadowbat said:


> Wife and I finally made it back to Pat Catans. They stocked so much more than when I was there a couple weeks back. We picked these items up:


Nice. That print on the far right is also available at Kirklands: http://www.kirklands.com/product/Ho...nvas-Art-Print/pc/2289/c/0/sc/2405/167976.uts.


----------



## myerman82

Picked up this Jack-O-Latern tart warmer at Yankee Candle tonight. I also got a spider web candelabra but haven't put it up yet so no picture of that.


----------



## 556boyer

All from Michaels who had 30% off all Halloween stuff plus an emailed 20% off total purchase. Total was $43. Not half bad considering the lights were $20 of the total price!

Two Medium foam skulls \\\\\\\\\\\
Six small skulls /////////// Skulls to be cut up and put on graveyard props
Two bags of webs
24 pack of LED flicker candles
One small skelly to corpsifying
One pack of 3" letter stencil for gravestones


----------



## sumrtym

im the goddess said:


> How would one transfer the print off onto wood? If you don't mind.


http://www.instructables.com/id/Ouija-Coffee-Table/


----------



## The Red Hallows

A flying crank ghost at goodwill. Its head and hand move up and down. A few lights broken but fixable. $4.99


----------



## Penumbra

Saki.Girl said:


> picked up these two from ross today i love the pumkin he changes color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spoon rest


Okay! Heading to Ross ASAP!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Wanted to share this link , Celipops is giving away tons of stuff (u just have to pay for shipping) she has some great finds that would be perfect on their own or as a craft project

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129096-project-leftovers.html#post1506579


----------



## Katster

Finally...Canada Costco has the "Pose'n'Stay" skellies!!! Whoo Hoo, I bought 2!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from flea market, bundled these two for $2.00. The glass on one frame was broken but it looks cool, it swivels back and forth and looks vintage. The skull has a hole on top to put a light inside















Got this little chair for my ventriloquist dummy I got some time back at this very same flea market, here is a pic withhout and with the dummy


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice. That print on the far right is also available at Kirklands: http://www.kirklands.com/product/Ho...nvas-Art-Print/pc/2289/c/0/sc/2405/167976.uts.



That's where I first saw it. Someone had posted a pic of it. There were 3 other ones as well, but this one was by far our favorite.


----------



## happythenjaded

Got these 2 things from Hallmark at 75% off... orinally $29.95 for the headless skeleton and $9.95 for the candy bowl. SO excited  

This dancing/singing skeleton is sooo amazing and at 75% off of $29.95... it was a NO BRAINER! *Note: he does glow in the dark *








Also took a video to show you how awesome this creepy little guy is  






Candy dish:


----------



## happythenjaded

My Halloween Avon tree (saw someone else post it on here a few days back so I HAD to have it.... love it !! ) $12.99.... STEAL! 

without flash:








with flash:


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Scorpion- I like the framed photo's, what are you going to use them for?
Penumbra- I love the pumpkin too, very cool!

I picked this animated Snoopy scene up at the flea market today. Snoopy flies around, the tree spins, and Linus and Sally go around the whole track. It's pretty cute, and who doesn't love "The Great Pumpkin"? 









I also picked this up at HomeGoods


----------



## LairMistress

I used to have that! I may still, in out of state storage. LTD Commodities sold them back in 2004 or so. It got a lot more attention than I expected!



The Red Hallows;1506408 said:


> View attachment 167174
> 
> 
> A flying crank ghost at goodwill. Its head and hand move up and down. A few lights broken but fixable. $4.99


----------



## LairMistress

I was able to go out again today! (I'm currently staying home with my son who is healing from major surgery, so I only get to go shopping twice a week--it's killing me thinking that the good Halloween stuff is gone already...of course, it's not even out yet!)

I stopped at DT first, to see if they finally got the shelf sitters in. They did, but I have to wonder if I missed seeing them some other time. They were all out of the skellys, which is what I wanted. I settled for the black cat.

**They have 2 and 3 packs of bottled white school glue for $1.00, which I think is odd--because they also sell single bottles for the same price. Anyway, I picked up four of the 3 packs for papier mache-ing, and thought I'd pass that nugget of info along.

I also picked up two of their Jack o' lantern paper lanterns. They are different from the DG prints, and they have small LED bulbs in them. (DGs are $2.50 each) No pic of them either, sorry. My smartphone died, and my iTouch camera sucks!

I also stopped in at Goodwill, and I do have two pictures to share:







They are Trendmasters. The single Jack was $3.99, and the stack was $6.99. I'm thinking about repainting it orange, but not sure. I'm not a big fan of neon colors. Both work, but I had to switch out the bulb on the stack. Not a bad deal, but I wish I'd remembered to buy the bulbs at DT, because I wound up paying $1.77 for them at Walmart--then got home to find that they rang up twice. Sheesh! I had the single Jack once before, but it disappeared.

I also picked up a big bag of black, orange, and assorted felt pieces, and a big mixed bag of faded crepe paper streamers for a few bucks each. Those will come in handy for some crafty projects. OH, and a cheap book for a paper flower project, a 99 cent "cloche" with dried flowers in it, that I'll tear apart and re-make with a skull inside, and an ornate shaped 5x7 frame to maaaaaybe make something for my SR, if it turns out well.

I almost forgot the annoying Jack o' Lantern plaque that I picked up at Goodwill, too. It yells "Happy Halloween!" Repeatedly. Good thing it was only $2. It's shown with my DT black cat shelf sitter:









and finally...those solar hanging lanterns that I bought at Family Dollar last week (posted pic previously), are not very bright--but they work! Not bad for around $3.00 each, including the shepherd's hooks.


----------



## Bethany

I hit Ross & Michael's today. Got a set of skull & cross bones dish towels & a skull at Ross who's eyes light up and look left & right. Love Him. Trying to figure out if I can tie him into my breaks on my car. LOL I got lots of bottles at michael's to do potions bottles, a couple bug cages made of screen & wood for .59 each, some acrylic paint & some flip flops. Prob. more but it escapes me.......


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I got my pose-n-stay skeleton today, some chains and the walking dead season 3 fish head tank set. A couple of other things over the past couple days. Woohoo!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Picked up a pair of giant-sized zombie hands (w/ lawn stakes) at Party City for $12.99.

But I have other plans for them . . . *sinister laugh*


----------



## Saki.Girl

happythenjaded said:


> My Halloween Avon tree (saw someone else post it on here a few days back so I HAD to have it.... love it !! ) $12.99.... STEAL!
> 
> without flash:
> View attachment 167306
> 
> 
> with flash:
> View attachment 167307


wait till you see the other stuff coming out in avaon for halloween There is a singin and dancing witch hat and its the addams famliy theme song it will be in champaign 21 for special of 19.99 i will post up some pics if you like of items coming out


----------



## happythenjaded

saki.girl said:


> wait till you see the other stuff coming out in avaon for halloween there is a singin and dancing witch hat and its the addams famliy theme song it will be in champaign 21 for special of 19.99 i will post up some pics if you like of items coming out


please do!! :d please! :d


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Scorpion- I like the framed photo's, what are you going to use them for?
> Penumbra- I love the pumpkin too, very cool!
> 
> I picked this animated Snoopy scene up at the flea market today. Snoopy flies around, the tree spins, and Linus and Sally go around the whole track. It's pretty cute, and who doesn't love "The Great Pumpkin"?
> 
> View attachment 167308
> 
> 
> I also picked this up at HomeGoods
> 
> View attachment 167309



PLN, I don't even know, just thought it look creepy, like your haul though.


----------



## Miss Erie

I bought this awesome skull ornament made out of an egg!! How do they do this? Do tell!
















I love it! It was $10.99 at Roger's Gardens for anyone in So Cal. See my album for a ton of pictures of things I couldn't afford to buy. That place is pricey!


----------



## Bethany

Didn't buy it but Sam's had the Rolling Stones Limited Edition Crystal Head Vodka gift set. http://firstwefeast.com/drink/crystal-head-vodka-releases-rolling-stones-50th-anniversary-gift-set/ Think it was $60. Was tempting, but I'm running out of space to put the booze.


----------



## sandman78

i BOUGHT THIS


----------



## hallorenescene

poco, he turned out good. 
saki, that is a cool lava lamp. I have one with a devils head for a base,
hollow, that is a very pretty teapot
shadowbat, yummy
saki, those 2 items are cool. I love the little changing pumpkin too.
alkonost, sorry it's not what you wanted.
spine, those are awesome. they will be a great way to display your yummy's
czarina, I can see why he is sold out. he is awesome


----------



## hallorenescene

you got some cool things shadow. and the 3 witches in the photo are adorable. lol.
meyerman, cute pumpkin
the red hollows, that is cool you got a flying crank ghost. I've always wanted one
scorpion, you got some nice stuff. I love your doll. I have a few ventriloquist dolls myself
happy, that little skelly guy is adorable, and I love your pretty avon tree
pretty little, I don't love Charlie brown. just joking. that is adorable. I really like the bust. nice creep factor
lairmistress, nice pumpkins, and cute little shelf sitter


----------



## hallorenescene

Halloween trick, you got some great buys. let me guess, you're a walking dead fan. I love the show. I don't remember the exact store, but it was in the merle hay mall in des moines, and I was going to buy a walking dead tshirt, but they were out of my size. I ended up with a daryl bobble head. it is really cute.
saki, I would like to see the avon stuff
miss erie, I don't know how they do it, but it is very cool
Bethany, that glass head is cool. and I love the rolling stones. 
sandman, those witches are delightful. you are very lucky


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Miss Erie said:


> I bought this awesome skull ornament made out of an egg!! How do they do this? Do tell!
> 
> View attachment 167439
> 
> View attachment 167440
> 
> 
> I love it! It was $10.99 at Roger's Gardens for anyone in So Cal. See my album for a ton of pictures of things I couldn't afford to buy. That place is pricey!


Miss Eerie, could you tell me more about Rogers Gardens? It looks freakin incredible. I might have to make a field trip next fall!


----------



## dbruner

I got a jumping spider on sale at spirit yesterday, along with an animated rat with a knife in it and a Walking Dead t-shirt.


----------



## Bethany

dbruner said:


> I got a jumping spider on sale at spirit yesterday, along with an animated rat with a knife in it and a Walking Dead t-shirt.
> View attachment 167477


OMG Forgot about the rat!! Love it. Want to go back & get it for the food table in Butcher's SHop.  I'll use my 20% off coupon.


----------



## ptbounce

Bought the little skellie at Michael's with coupon. Wife found the trike on the side of the road.


----------



## ratazc

wickedwillingwench said:


> He got here today and he is FABULOUS!!! He is HUGE and beautiful and perfect. Even my dh who really isn't a halloweener loves him.
> 
> I'm gonna be watching for new works from Ratazc.


Wicked,

I'm very happy you liked it.... Working on a slightly smaller version.  Oh, if you get a chance... send me a pic of its final resting place


----------



## CornStalkers

Stopped at Spirit again today...bought a Head Banger Zombie for & $129.99 used my 20% coupon paid $103.99. Then got home realized they didn't have the right adapter in the box. Looked it online and saw that it's on clearance for $89.98! Soooooooo long story short had to take the thing back, they found an adapter for me and gave me the discount to which I picked up a pack of guts to hang from him. Bonus!!!!










Got this guy too, to make a zombie guy from.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tx-bullet-hanging-head/


----------



## Miss Erie

wickedwillingwench said:


> Miss Eerie, could you tell me more about Rogers Gardens? It looks freakin incredible. I might have to make a field trip next fall!


Surely! It's a nursery in Corona del Mar, CA very close to Fahion Island mall. It's huge. They have tons of plants and trees for sale as well as indoor shopping. They have year round Christmas ornaments, tons of home decor and gift items. They are also very, very expensive. 

Every year they open the Halloween Gallery. They do incredible displays and have a lot of one of a kind stuff for sale. I just learned they do an art auction before opening night. If you look at my album, all the dolls on the wall and the giant creepy pumpkins were part of the auction and were already sold when I got there. Not that is could have afforded them anyway LOL!

I go every year just to drool and get ideas for cheaper DIY alternatives. They do have a huge sale on Halloween but you have to be there early as it goes fast. As much as I love it, this years displays were lacking compared to prior years. They usually have more interactive displays and more sound effects. Last year they built a hallway like the Haunted Mansion, complete with slamming doors and a flying candelabra. 

Here's their website for more info. If you're in the area, it's worth the field trip!

http://rogersgardens.com/holiday-2/halloween-2013/


----------



## LurkerNDdark

hollow said:


> I got a pewter teapot for use in my witchy wonderland scene. I am developing a mania for old vintagey antiquey looking things...but, what is the saying? "Caviar taste, tuna fish wallet?" Yep! It was only $2.99 tho.


Version that I've heard is "Champagne tastes, beer budget." I always liked the lyrics to Low Budget by the Kinks: "Cheap is good, and not too steep. But best of all, cheap is cheap." 

Which is why I used coupons at Michael's yesterday.  Spooky Town Clock Tower, "Haunted House for Sale" sign, cats with wine barrels. I wanted the iron gates with stone walls, but they were out. Oh, and some odds and ends for modifying Dollar Tree skulls. It's a good thing I bought an extra dozen last year, as neither of the nearby Dollar Trees have them out yet.


----------



## Palladino

I bought three glass globes that I'm going to make into crystal balls. Also glitter spray paint, two holographic photos, black roses for my murdered bride and big striped pants that I'll use for one of my prop costumes.


----------



## hallorenescene

cornstalkers, you got a cool prop.
ptbounce, that is quite the pair. go good together
dbruner, i love that rat. i have got to have that rat. i have an animated rat in a trap, an animated rat in a tin can, an animated rat in a coffee cup, 2 animated rats eating a heart, and an animated rat that lays on his back and groans he's ate to much, has a belly ache. i always put him by a box of rat poison. lol. how much is that rat?


----------



## kallie

I got this super cool, light-up canvas print from Kirklands. Love it!


----------



## hallorenescene

kallie, that is super cool


----------



## 22606

Phenomenal buys, everyone. 

Mr. and Mrs. Skulls set from Kirklands (seems to be the go-to place at the moment) and Tragedy doll from Spirit Halloween:







The skulls are temporarily on sale for $16, if anyone else is interested in the pair: http://www.kirklands.com/product/Ho...kulls-Set-of-2/pc/2289/c/0/sc/2405/167871.uts. Also, Kirklands currently has 20% off of everything purchased online.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

My fiance found this great pair of GITD skull drink dispensers at Ross Dress for Less.


----------



## CMK

Been slow around here, but I picked up a cool mask at Party City because it reminded me of "The Night of the Living Dummy" from Goosebumps.


----------



## Haunted Nana

TheMonsterSquad said:


> My fiance found this great pair of GITD skull drink dispensers at Ross Dress for Less.


wow we have a Ross opening soon I can't wait hope they open before halloween and have halloween stuff too. Great dispensers.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, especially the doll is cool. 
monster squad, cool dispensers
cmk, I love goosebumps. that is a cool mask


----------



## Dulcet Jones

I've got to stop going to these stores...., I was in Value Village yesterday and got lost for about an hour in the big halloween section. When I got home I had this with me. 



 Please stop me, before I buy more.....


----------



## icemanfred

that s a cool led print. I saw it at ac moore also. not sure of the size they had.
does kirklands offer coupons?





kallie said:


> I got this super cool, light-up canvas print from Kirklands. Love it!


----------



## hallorenescene

dulcet, cool mask. your video is a riot


----------



## Guest

Found these two hanging out in Walmart! The are really tall and fun! I love them and can't wait to light them up very soon!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, especially the doll is cool.


Thank you, hallo. Looking back, I apparently could not be bothered to open the box, move the styrofoam pieces, and take the skulls out of their little bags

Neat drink dispensers, TheMonsterSquad.
Cool mask, CMK. (Yes, that does remind me a bit of Slappy)
That is a great mask, Dulcet Jones. 
Nice pumpkins, hollow.


----------



## tortured_serenity

These would be my weekend Halloween finds. I FINALLY found the HH statues for my hubby, like 2 hours away, but still no globe.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I got these potion bottles this weekend. I picked up the skull "prayer" beads at the flea market today, I also grabbed a nice walking stick for a prop. I wanted to grab small bottles to make my own potion bottles, but everyone was charging an arm and a leg for them today, so I passed. I'm not stupid, I know my bottles! It was the biggest sale of the year for the market though, so everyone seemed to think they were sitting on a gold mine!


----------



## SpookyOwl

Went to Walmart and hubby put a ppseable skeleton in the basket. The pic is what happens when he and my kids got a hold of it after we got home lol.


----------



## Katster

SpookyOwl said:


> Went to Walmart and hubby put a ppseable skeleton in the basket. The pic is what happens when he and my kids got a hold of it after we got home lol.


Too funny!!! I waited 2 whole hours after getting home before I started dressing mine up!


----------



## Bethany

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I got these potion bottles this weekend. I picked up the skull "prayer" beads at the flea market today, I also grabbed a nice walking stick for a prop. I wanted to grab small bottles to make my own potion bottles, but everyone was charging an arm and a leg for them today, so I passed. I'm not stupid, I know my bottles! It was the biggest sale of the year for the market though, so everyone seemed to think they were sitting on a gold mine!
> 
> View attachment 167742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167743


Your "prayer beads" are actually just skull shaped beads. I bought them in many different colors. Use them on lots of stuff. But my favorite are my Skutterflies.


----------



## [email protected]

icemanfred said:


> that s a cool led print. I saw it at ac moore also. not sure of the size they had.
> does kirklands offer coupons?


Ice man it is the same size as Kirklands but 20 dollars cheaper at AC Moore.


----------



## Bethany

Went to Walgreens & CVS - Neither had Halloween stuff. Oh, Walmart either. 
But.....Dollar General had some stuff out. I got 3 stretch masks (kinda like stocking mask), 3 Foam signs Cemetery, Turn Back & Beware, 2 really cute (yes cute)
candelabra clings & a zombie cling, a dish towel, a bag of skulls and can't remember what else. Will post some pics later.


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, one can never have to many pumpkins.
tortured, you did get some wonderful items.
nightmare, nice finds. sometimes I pass on bottles too. when they charge more on throw aways than hobby lobby on new ones. 
spooky owl, your skelly looks spiffy. hey, give him a bow tie.


----------



## 22606

SpookyOwl said:


> Went to Walmart and hubby put a ppseable skeleton in the basket. The pic is what happens when he and my kids got a hold of it after we got home lol.


Is he planning to join the Three Stooges? Sure looks like one... 

Lots of neat items, tortured_serenity.
Those bottle are fabulous, Pretty Little Nightmare.


----------



## Bethany

Only got 2 of the stocking masks, bought one at DT last week.
I will paint over the glitter with Flourescent Paints on the Signs. I don't know what is with all the glittery stuff this year.


----------



## ThePumpkinKing

DG has these really cool reward posters for Dracula and Werewolf that I will be laminating on wooden signs and should be killer. 

Today, my daughter and I went to the Spirit Halloween in Tuscaloosa, AL that just opened. Got a jumping spider and a candelabra, went to Hobby Lobby and picked up some funkins to use the new AtmosFEAR FX Pumpkins projections, and hit Sally's for several wig-heads to turn into witches. 

We also hit the Alabama Thrift Store and hit the jackpot on witch costumes! They had several graduation robes for $.99 and I bought almost all of them. These saved me a ton of money as we are doing a witches in a cemetery theme. Shaping up to be a great Halloween!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Bethany said:


> Your "prayer beads" are actually just skull shaped beads. I bought them in many different colors. Use them on lots of stuff. But my favorite are my Skutterflies.


Oh, I know they're just skull shaped beads. My other half has an authentic set, these beads just kind of reminded me of them. I've looked at the replicas on Etsy for various crafts, but for $2 I couldn't pass this set up. I'll use them on one of my props!


----------



## SpookyOwl

Garthgoyle said:


> SpookyOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Walmart and hubby put a ppseable skeleton in the basket. The pic is what happens when he and my kids got a hold of it after we got home lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he planning to join the Three Stooges? Sure looks like one...
> 
> Lots of neat items, tortured_serenity.
> Those bottle are fabulous, Pretty Little Nightmare.
Click to expand...

Lol that's true. It will not be dressed with earmuffs for Halloween. Idk about the jacket yet either. They had fun with it and we had a good laugh. They also had bunny ears on it lol. I'm guessing its going to hang in my garage til we decorate the whole front. Its in front of my washer and dryer. I hope I don't get scared when I go out to do laundry but it wouldn't surprise me if I forget about it and jump.


----------



## Bethany

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Oh, I know they're just skull shaped beads. My other half has an authentic set, these beads just kind of reminded me of them. I've looked at the replicas on Etsy for various crafts, but for $2 I couldn't pass this set up. I'll use them on one of my props!


$2 was a great deal. I hear that the "originals" are made from Monk bones....


----------



## 22606

Lots of nice items, Bethany, but I think that my favorite is the skull candelabra window clings set.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Lots of nice items, Bethany, but I think that my favorite is the skull candelabra window clings set.


They were only $1 each!! Couldn't pass them up!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, you got some cool items. I think I might try to get one each of those masks, I have a freddy cloth mask already. but i'm with garth, I love that candelabra window cling. that would have been great in my haunt last year. I swear garth, we have the same taste. my daughter says you should have been my son. annddd, what is up with that glitter?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Found these at Walgreens tonight. They are YuMmY!!! Made in the U.S.A. as well. Great flavor without having to eat a whole apple.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Those do look yummy spookie!


----------



## Halloween_Zultan

I bought today a Gemmy Zultan Fourtune teller 

Now I have to fix the curtain, because a gear wheel is broken in two parts.


----------



## Bethany

I will have to go to the DG closest to the house. need to do some more errands today. Will hit DG first. 
Hallorenescene, I left 1 Candelabra cling behind. Hope the other DG's have them. At $1 a piece it is a bargan. 
They also had some heavier cardboard signs that were menus - 1 for drinks one for food. May have to get them too. Really want the wanted posters so I can modge podge or glue the Univeral monster pic in place of the ones in them. DG I was in didn't have them.


----------



## hallorenescene

I got the wanted posters. I thought they were cool. my daughter was gaga over them. I hope they have the candelabra, i'm gong to check it out


----------



## jdubbya

Stopped back at Spirit. They finally got their lights and foggers in. Picked up two led spots; a blue and a black light. The blue is designated for outdoor use and comes with a lawn stake which is nice. The black light was only for indoor use but we know how that goes! Used a coupon so saved 5 bones off the blue one.



















a couple pics of them in action. The light was about 9 feet from the prop. The throw a nice spread and the colors are rich



















I'll likely go grab a couple more. They only had three of each color out and I got the only black light on display.


----------



## Paint It Black

jdubbya, I love the look with the blue spotlight. How much $ was that one?


----------



## jdubbya

Paint It Black said:


> jdubbya, I love the look with the blue spotlight. How much $ was that one?


The blue was $24.99. I used the coupon and dropped it to 20. Well worth it IMO. I don't like fussing with DIY lighting so these fixtures are perfect for me, plus they're clean, and compact.


----------



## Pumpkin5

My zombie head and hands came today! Yay! I purchased them from dubbax3 and let me just tell you, the pictures don't do it justice. This thing is FIERCE! Absolute perfection! I couldn't be happier with these fantastic pieces. Wow...just WOW...


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> My zombie head and hands came today! Yay! I purchased them from dubbax3 and let me just tell you, the pictures don't do it justice. This thing is FIERCE! Absolute perfection! I couldn't be happier with these fantastic pieces. Wow...just WOW...


Holy Moly! Those rock!!! The detail is amazing! What is the composition? Looks like they come mounted on pvc stems? I seriously need to look into these for next year! Love it!


----------



## jdubbya

Went back to Spirit for the second time today and picked up another blue led spot and a skeleton. I'm hearing Walgreens may not carry them this year so not taking chances. Pretty much the same as the Wallies only priced a bit more.


----------



## stick

jdubbya said:


> Holy Moly! Those rock!!! The detail is amazing! What is the composition? Looks like they come mounted on pvc stems? I seriously need to look into these for next year! Love it!


I agree they look great give us more information on them.


----------



## Shadowbat

HALLOWEEN OREOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Okay, they are foam filled latex and Tim just did an excellent job on them. The hands are almost rigid and Tim inserted the PVC for me because he knew I was going to use it to make Cyclone Jack's swaying zombie. Here are some more pictures. The detail work is just amazing. I am grinning like an idiot I am so thrilled! The latex is cast pretty thick as well, so it has a really firm feel to it.  If you have any more questions ask away. I think this is going to be my favorite prop EVER!


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> I got the wanted posters. I thought they were cool. my daughter was gaga over them. I hope they have the candelabra, i'm gong to check it out


Hallorenescene, If they don't let me know. I can pick them up and mail them to you.


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin5 said:


> My zombie head and hands came today! Yay! I purchased them from dubbax3 and let me just tell you, the pictures don't do it justice. This thing is FIERCE! Absolute perfection! I couldn't be happier with these fantastic pieces. Wow...just WOW...


He is awesome!! The hands are very creepy! can't wait to see him up and scarey!


----------



## moonbaby345

Bethany said:


> They were only $1 each!! Couldn't pass them up!


I love those candelabra window clings too!Did you you get those at the DT?I will be going there on Thursday.


----------



## Bethany

moonbaby345 said:


> I love those candelabra window clings too!Did you you get those at the DT?I will be going there on Thursday.


Got them at Dollar General.


----------



## 22606

Great items, judbbya.
That is one incredible zombie, Pumpkin5.
Are you offering the Oreos, Shadowbat?


----------



## Haunted Nana

ThePumpkinKing said:


> DG has these really cool reward posters for Dracula and Werewolf that I will be laminating on wooden signs and should be killer.
> 
> Today, my daughter and I went to the Spirit Halloween in Tuscaloosa, AL that just opened. Got a jumping spider and a candelabra, went to Hobby Lobby and picked up some funkins to use the new AtmosFEAR FX Pumpkins projections, and hit Sally's for several wig-heads to turn into witches.
> 
> We also hit the Alabama Thrift Store and hit the jackpot on witch costumes! They had several graduation robes for $.99 and I bought almost all of them. These saved me a ton of money as we are doing a witches in a cemetery theme. Shaping up to be a great Halloween!


We also went to Spirt yesterday, I took my grandaughters and they saw that spider. I step on the pad and I though tthey were going to wet themselves they screamed and jumped so high. I LMAO at them we had a great time .LOVE SPIRIT HALLOWEEN . I wish we had one a little closer like we had in the past.Your daughter will have a blast with that spider.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Are you offering the Oreos, Shadowbat?


For some reason I'm thinking no. More like na na na na na


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> .
> Are you offering the Oreos, Shadowbat?



Come on over. I'll start warming the cider. lol


----------



## Bethany

I bought a pkg. of Loft House frosted sugar cookies yesterday.


----------



## kakugori

Looked around a bit today, but there wasn't a lot to see. Too early it seems, most places had a little stuff but still lots of back to school. Went through Dollar Tree, Dollar General, and Big Lots. Tried to find the Spirit, but it has apparently moved AGAIN this year and I ran out of time. Another day! That 25% off coupon is going to burn a hole in my brain before I get to use it.








Lots of little jars and vases - don't the two on the right look kind of like urns? Plus some more gel beads from Dollar Tree. Pencils and cookie cutters from DG.








And this from Big Lots, for inside the house. The lights are just a regular string of white lights, and they're easy to get out to replace which is nice.


----------



## Bethany

I have some Spirit coupons that are good for 20% of Until Oct. 31st!


----------



## StacyN

I worked at my store today and was lucky enough to be the one to unpack the Halloween...so I ended up coming home with a bunch of stuff.

These cute vintage-look oval plates:









An adorable Halloween apron:








And then...these beauties:









The tricorn hat is for my Sleepy Hollow display. I think I grabbed the wrong pumpkin for my ghost though. I will have to check tomorrow.


----------



## 22606

Shadowbat said:


> Come on over. I'll start warming the cider. lol


You are not that far, so I will see you in a bit

Fab assortment of goods there, kakugori. 
Great items that you wound up with, StacyN. Coming home with the merchandise that is being unpacked is the problem with working at Halloween stores, as I can attest to


----------



## StacyN

Garthgoyle said:


> Great items that you wound up with, StacyN. Coming home with the merchandise that is being unpacked is the problem with working at Halloween stores, as I can attest to


Haha Thanks Garthgoyle! My store is a resale/thrift store, so at least I get it all for a good price. That helps me feel a little less guilty..hahaha


----------



## 1313

I got a scare products claustrophobia room and maggot sifter for $450! That's a tremendous deal


----------



## frogkid11

StacyN said:


> I worked at my store today and was lucky enough to be the one to unpack the Halloween...so I ended up coming home with a bunch of stuff.
> View attachment 168012
> 
> 
> The tricorn hat is for my Sleepy Hollow display. I think I grabbed the wrong pumpkin for my ghost though. I will have to check tomorrow.


Oh, I think that tri-cornered hat would look MUCH better in my Sleepy Hollow display...you really don't wanna keep it from me, do you??? LOL


----------



## 22606

frogkid11 said:


> Oh, I think that tri-cornered hat would look MUCH better in my Sleepy Hollow display...you really don't wanna keep it from me, do you??? LOL


After some consulting with my client, at the bargain price of $300 (a _mere_ one-half of which is mine for facilitating the transaction), sure, it is yours


----------



## StacyN

frogkid11 said:


> Oh, I think that tri-cornered hat would look MUCH better in my Sleepy Hollow display...you really don't wanna keep it from me, do you??? LOL



Hahaha...I wish I had another one to give you frogkid11! I surely would if I did. But this one is mine, mine...all mine.


----------



## hallorenescene

jdubbya, those are cool lights. I like the black one best. but I think it probably depends on where and how you are using them. walgreens near me didn't have any skellies out. but i'm not saying they won't for sure. they looked like they were still putting stuff out. 
pumpkin5, I agree, those are fierce looking. I think the nails are so gross. they are perfect
shadow bat, I love oreos. those look yummy. my theme is black and white this year, so I want to give the traditional oreos.
Bethany, thanks, I will let you know. I don't remember seeing them when I grabbed the posters. I think I would have noticed. that was in Charles city. i'll look in mason city. they use to have 3 dollar generals there, but one just closed down about a month ago. still got two I can check out.
kakugori, cool items. that pup sign rocks
stacyn, I want some of your items. I love the apron and the blow molds


----------



## LairMistress

Our Goodwill had the same pumpkin pail and ceramic ghost lamp the last time I was there. I'm kicking myself for not getting them. They had another blow mold repro lamp too, can't think of which one. Neither had prices nor cords, so I just left them alone. At our store, if it doesn't have a price, you're not getting it. 

Great finds!



StacyN said:


> I worked at my store today and was lucky enough to be the one to unpack the Halloween...so I ended up coming home with a bunch of stuff.
> 
> These cute vintage-look oval plates:
> 
> View attachment 168009
> 
> 
> An adorable Halloween apron:
> View attachment 168010
> 
> 
> And then...these beauties:
> 
> View attachment 168012
> 
> 
> The tricorn hat is for my Sleepy Hollow display. I think I grabbed the wrong pumpkin for my ghost though. I will have to check tomorrow.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Picked up a mirrored skull with revolving led lights (disco light effects) at Walmart. Lights up a room really well! Similar to picture below but with Led lights.
Also got the HH statues from Homesense - didn't see any HH snow globes. Saw an Ouija print I wanted for my fortune teller tent but they wanted 
$34.99 for it and it was just a paper image! If it had been painted, it might have been worth it but not for a paper image - I can make that myself!
Found a brand new Ouija board set for sale on Amazon for $20 that has an aged look to it so ordered that instead.


----------



## hallorenescene

poco, that skull is boss


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene, I swear there is a dollar General on every corner in my area! I didn't realize I drove by i believe, 3 to get to the one I went to Monday! 
And they are building & opening them all over!


----------



## 22606

StacyN said:


> Hahaha...I wish I had another one to give you frogkid11! I surely would if I did. But this one is mine, mine...all mine.


You are backing out of our agreement of selling it to him at the very affordable price of $300 (and gypping me of my cut in the process)? I am suing for breach of contract... There is one on eBay for under $9 that looks quite similar, frogkid11: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deluxe-Colo...pt=US_Costume_Accessories&hash=item1e7ea10ec3.

That is a neat disco ball, PoCoHauntGal.


----------



## frogkid11

Garthgoyle said:


> You are backing out of our agreement of selling it to him at the very affordable price of $300 (and gypping me of my cut in the process)? I am suing for breach of contract... There is one on eBay for under $9 that looks quite similar, frogkid11: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deluxe-Colo...pt=US_Costume_Accessories&hash=item1e7ea10ec3.


That's hilarious Garthgoyle! I'm used to going to Ebay and getting "rare" items for quadruple what they are worth - but I didn't realize the forum had a resident "sales manager" who operates on commission....glad you beat me to the punch


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

I just bought this fan pull from the 40's, and it has two of my favorite things in life Halloween and Dr. Pepper. I also got another store display from the 30's to 40's. This last weekend I was at a garage sale and picked up this Vase. It's amazing it has a skeleton back bone and pelvis on the backside, a skeleton hand around the top, and a skull on the front. Iv'e never seen anything like it. I think it's a custom handmade piece, not a mass produced one. It has the artist name of Fillmore on the bottom.


----------



## Shadowbat

Wife and I ran into Walgreens and bought:

Boo Berry
Count Chocula
Frankenberry
Yummy Mummy (they didn't have Fruit Brute  )
Bag of Resses pumpkins
and she bought a mini resin harvest plate and a couple little pilgrim figurines to display with it and 2 glittery cat frames.


----------



## deeds0709

Today I found a really nice lantern at Marshall's for $12.00. It is really nice and has a flicker candle inside. In the Halloween Spirit today like always!


----------



## ALKONOST

deeds0709 said:


> Today I found a really nice lantern at Marshall's for $12.00. It is really nice and has a flicker candle inside. In the Halloween Spirit today like always!
> View attachment 168215


Very nice find


----------



## deeds0709

Something I found today! A large lantern for 12.00 at Marshall's Nice markdown!


----------



## Paint It Black

I found this rather large chalkboard wall hanging at TJ Max today, and thought it would be a great addition to a haunt for various themes, but especially for my Western theme next year.


----------



## dbruner

The skull vase and pulls are awesome SeinfeldKramer!


----------



## Bethany

You vase looks like it was handmade. It looks like it was done on a pottery wheel for the vace & then the rest hand molded and attached. Very cool.


----------



## Grego-Fett

I got these guys today.


----------



## hallorenescene

Seinfeld, wow did you get some rare and unusual finds. way to go
deeds, nice lantern
pib, nice chalkboard
grego, those are awesome. you scored bud


----------



## jdubbya

Grego-Fett said:


> I got these guys today.
> 
> View attachment 168270
> View attachment 168270
> View attachment 168271


Those rock!! Where did you find them?


----------



## Grego-Fett

I pick them up at the Post exchange here at the Air Force Base.


----------



## mikeem99

ANYBODY BUY THE POP UP ZOMBIE FROM SPIRIT YET...??


i bought two today.. both were broken right out of the box.


----------



## hallorenescene

mikee, that would suck big time


----------



## Bethany

Grego-Fett said:


> I pick them up at the Post exchange here at the Air Force Base.


guess I need to send my friends shopping for me at the exchange here.


----------



## StacyN

Well, I think I need an intervention...I went back to my store to look for the right pumpkin that came with my light-up ghost...found it..yay! Then I saw an apothecary jar and a neat looking metal cauldron...which both came home with me. I can't stop...


----------



## Joni Be Good

Pumpkin 5 or dubbax2 - where did this zombie head and hands come from. I need them soooooo bad.


----------



## Bethany

StacyN, that is why my husband doesn't want me working in a retail store. 
I used to manage a Spencer Gifts store! lol at one time we owned a LOT of Neon stuff!


----------



## Paint It Black

Stacy, I bought that metal cauldron a couple years ago at Von's. I still love it.


----------



## JacksLantern

I bought a pumpkin.


----------



## StacyN

Paint It Black said:


> Stacy, I bought that metal cauldron a couple years ago at Von's. I still love it.



Thanks...I guess since I only paid $5 for all of it...it's not too bad. I'll pay more for the tote I'll need to buy to hold it all. haha


----------



## StacyN

Bethany said:


> StacyN, that is why my husband doesn't want me working in a retail store.
> I used to manage a Spencer Gifts store! lol at one time we owned a LOT of Neon stuff!


Oh I can imagine there was a lot of temptation there!


----------



## frogkid11

I purchased an old school feather duster and the Spirit tabletop animated broom in order to create a haunted feather duster.


----------



## Bethany

StacyN said:


> Oh I can imagine there was a lot of temptation there!


Still have the neon backgammon board in original box. Don't think we ever used it! LOL May have to get that out & put some Halloween stuff on it!


----------



## Grego-Fett

I just did a test setup of my new gargoyles see what it look like.


----------



## frogkid11

Grego-Fett said:


> I just did a test setup of my new gargoyles see what it look like.
> View attachment 168303


They look fantastic in your built-ins Grego-Fett. Awesome finds!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> I found this rather large chalkboard wall hanging at TJ Max today, and thought it would be a great addition to a haunt for various themes, but especially for my Western theme next year.


i love this great find


----------



## 22606

frogkid11 said:


> I purchased an old school feather duster and the Spirit tabletop animated broom in order to create a haunted feather duster.


That idea is pretty [email protected] hilarious, frogkid

Lots of incredible buys.


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> i love this great find


oh me too! I love that!


----------



## hallorenescene

stacyn, I love that ghost blow mold
grego, very pretty room. your gargoyles look good
frogkid, that is a cool idea. I wish I could build stuff like that


----------



## StacyN

hallorenescene said:


> stacyn, I love that ghost blow mold


Thanks hallo! You know what? It is actually made of ceramic. It is a ceramic copy of a blow mold design. I love it!


----------



## hallorenescene

stacyn, when I was a kid, I had a candle of that ghost and pumpkin. I always thought it was so cute. when I found it in blow mold form, I was ecstatic. they also have in blow mold form this little ghost holding different characters. your little ceramic ghost is adorable


----------



## StacyN

hallorenescene said:


> stacyn, when I was a kid, I had a candle of that ghost and pumpkin. I always thought it was so cute. when I found it in blow mold form, I was ecstatic. they also have in blow mold form this little ghost holding different characters. your little ceramic ghost is adorable


 Thanks Hallo. He is such a cute little ghost. I'm sure the candle version is darling! I would love to have the blow mold version of it. I'll bet you were ecstatic when you found it! Lucky!


----------



## tinafromidaho

I found a doll to creepify at good will. It waves both arms and has a candle. This is my doll









I don't have this one, it just shows her movement.


----------



## hallorenescene

tina, those are both very nice dolls


----------



## tinafromidaho

hallorenescene said:


> tina, those are both very nice dolls


Thank You, 
I only have the top one in the white, the bottom one was just one I found on youtube that had the same movement. It should be fun making her into something.


----------



## wdragon209

Ordered some things online this morning to help with my costume this year - Princess Leia. There's still a bit that I need to get, but I'm hoping it'll be finally done the week of.


----------



## Cloe

kallie said:


> I got this super cool, light-up canvas print from Kirklands. Love it!


I saw this post and really liked it and thought about heading to Kirklands near me to see if they had any. I saw someone else had posted they saw it in AC Moore and had kind of forgotten about it. Went in AC Moore today to pick up poster board and saw this just as I was about to leave. It just jumped into my cart! They had a few different prints but I liked this one the best. They were marked down to 19.99 from 29.99 so couldn't use a coupon but their a pretty good size so I rationalized buying it. All of their Halloween decor was 40% off.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i picked up that LED Haunted House picture today too. I really do like it.  got a regular jackolantern too.

Oh! and some of the spooky lace pattern dinnerware at Home Goods.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Spirit finally opened here. Went in today and checked it out. The jumping spider is awesome. Scared the hell outa my wife. lol. Grabbed a hanging bat I've been eyeing for a while, a mask and gloves for my oldest son's Slenderman costume, and a giant roach my 4 year old wanted.










Went by Lowes too and got some PVC pipe for my fog chiller and some pipe insulation for Slenderman's tentacles.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yay! I got the wanted posters from Dollar General today. But I actually took Garthgoyle up on an offer to get them for me, and mail them here since there are no DG stores anywhere close to me at all. They are larger and more substantial than I even imagined after first seeing the photos earlier in this thread. I am quite pleased. And they will be great for next year's Western theme, too. I am sure I will use them every year in some fashion however. Thanks again, Garth! This was really nice of you.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

OHH, I gotta check the DG tomorrow. I want those!


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

I found the large tombstone with the vulture and the stone with the light up eyes and candles from Homesense (Homegoods in the US) and the stones with the pictures from Michaels. I have two of the Michael's stones that I bought last year.

I am replacing all of my foam tombstones. The weather can be really rough at the end of October here, with high winds and rainstorms. I am fed up with chasing after headstones, even those that are secured a nearly a foot in the ground. 

There were a couple of other styles of tombstones at Homesense, I liked these the best. As I was checking out, the cashier said he had sold another vulture stone 10 minutes before. I think they will be very popular.


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh yeah, I think the vulture stone is great.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hauntedgraveyard said:


> View attachment 168477
> 
> 
> I found the large tombstone with the vulture and the stone with the light up eyes and candles from Homesense (Homegoods in the US) and the stones with the pictures from Michaels. I have two of the Michael's stones that I bought last year.
> 
> I am replacing all of my foam tombstones. The weather can be really rough at the end of October here, with high winds and rainstorms. I am fed up with chasing after headstones, even those that are secured a nearly a foot in the ground.
> 
> There were a couple of other styles of tombstones at Homesense, I liked these the best. As I was checking out, the cashier said he had sold another vulture stone 10 minutes before. I think they will be very popular.


i bought the stone with the vulture. I plan to paint it to make the features stand out...black lettering, the buzzard black with a red neck, white skeleton (maybe glow in the dark), and GLITTER on the spider webs to make them sparkle.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

I put moss on my stones to jazz them up a bit, and perhaps a bit of paint. It depends on the stone. I was going to do something with the vulture. I will see what strikes my fancy!


----------



## Saki.Girl

got these from micheals today 

the pumpkins are so cool and creepy, love the straws and picked up the pitcher also


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, I haven't seen the little pumpkin head skelles before. They are pretty cool and different.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Cloe said:


> I saw this post and really liked it and thought about heading to Kirklands near me to see if they had any. I saw someone else had posted they saw it in AC Moore and had kind of forgotten about it. Went in AC Moore today to pick up poster board and saw this just as I was about to leave. It just jumped into my cart! They had a few different prints but I liked this one the best. They were marked down to 19.99 from 29.99 so couldn't use a coupon but their a pretty good size so I rationalized buying it. All of their Halloween decor was 40% off.


i just lit mine up and i LOVE it. btw, not being twerpy but one of your pumpkins does not light up...the smaller one in the lower right corner should light up, too...you might wanna take it back altho, i wish the pumpkins didn't flash and the house did...but what can ya get for $20??


----------



## wickedwillingwench

and two of the lights on my left hand side (compared to your pic) are out. Jeez. I'm gonna let it go...i'm workin in Sweet Brown mode.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Saki, I haven't seen the little pumpkin head skelles before. They are pretty cool and different.


Ya I had never seen them had to pick a set up. Now what to make with them


----------



## Grego-Fett

I great finds guy's.


----------



## dbruner

I didn't buy anything today but I got the email I've been waiting for from Grandin Road - my skeleton dog is on its way.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up a Halloween Food & Fun book & some shakles at Dollar General. Think I'm gonna go back tomorrow & Pick up the wanted posters & some harvest stuff.
Saki, I haven't seen the pumpkins either. Guess I need to stop by Michaels tomorrow too!


----------



## Haunty

I bought a cool scary Phantom mask from Menards. 
There were three styles to choose from: Phantom, Witch, & Clown for $14.99 each. The main part of the mask is made out of a light weight flexible foam. Seems like a very solid mask to be used for years to come.









http://www.menards.com/main/see-mor...-mask-3-assorted-styles/p-2032012-c-12309.htm


----------



## LairMistress

Hmm, now I want pumpkin headed skellies, Spirit's hanging bats, and lenticular picture tombstones. Of course, I've wanted the tombstones for a long time now, but I only remembered them about a week ago. I wonder who has them near central IL? Party City, maybe? I wish I'd picked some up at the other party store in Vegas before I moved here...haven't seen them since!

I didn't buy anything to show today. Just a couple of wax melts (Fall Leaves and Fall Hayride), and a bag of fall wrapped mini Reeses. nom nom nom


----------



## 22606

hauntedgraveyard said:


> I found the large tombstone with the vulture and the stone with the light up eyes and candles from Homesense (Homegoods in the US) and the stones with the pictures from Michaels. I have two of the Michael's stones that I bought last year.
> 
> I am replacing all of my foam tombstones. The weather can be really rough at the end of October here, with high winds and rainstorms. I am fed up with chasing after headstones, even those that are secured a nearly a foot in the ground.


Spectacular tombstones, hauntedgraveyard. Wise move (I hate those foam things and how easily they become damaged). Resin is great, but it can be so costly; even sturdy plastic would be more appealing (companies, are you listening?!).

Those pumpkin-headed skeletons and the drinkware are awesome, Saki.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Got these at a yard sale today. (and a pack of 2 lighters for the boyfriend) for $2
Chili pepper lights are for my kitchen. Lol.














And I picked this up at my locally owned dollar discount store for Around a $1.25 I think. I plan on painting it and doing a little dry brushing to bring out the details it has.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Picked up this six foot tall Jack Skellington figure from walgreens:


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Picked up this six foot tall Jack Skellington figure from walgreens:


OMG i hope mine has that i want him


----------



## Saki.Girl

Damnmy walgreens has nothing out for Halloween


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

There are three walgreens close to me, only one of them has Halloween out now. I've been checking frequently, lol. Jack is only $20 so I think he's going to go super fast. I might try to get a second one. Its unlikely that Walgreens will pay for a license on Nightmare B4 Christmas for more than a year so he's likely to be available this year only. Worst case scenario I'm sure I can sell off the second one, probably at a profit


----------



## 22606

Nice container(?) and other items, ScaredyKat.

Jack is neat, TMS, and that is one hell of a price for a 6'-tall figure.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Dang I need that Jack!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Found a Spirit Halloween that was open and had a few of the Jumping Bug props new to this year. Saw it demo'd and really liked it. With 20% off coupon, 79.99. I know it's going to make someone scream unexpectedly. I didn't want to wait too long to pick this up because stores last year were slow to restock and once the masses start thinking halloween and hitting the stores I think this one will be sold out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MonsterSquad, how much was Jack? He looks so cool. Sorry if I missed discussion on the pricing. Haven't waded thru too many pages.


----------



## booswife02

*sleepy hollow stuff*

Got the headless Horseman and spooky tree candle holder at home goods and the covered bridge print from eBay. My sleepy Hollow bathroom is coming along nicely. Now if I could just find one of those curvy hats with the feather in it for my Ichabod pumpkin


----------



## StacyN

booswife02 said:


> Got the headless Horseman and spooky tree candle holder at home goods and the covered bridge print from eBay. My sleepy Hollow bathroom is coming along nicely. Now if I could just find one of those curvy hats with the feather in it for my Ichabod pumpkin


My Mom just called me yesterday to tell me she bought me a Spooky Tree candle holder from TJ Maxx. I didn't know what she was talking about as I had not seen it. She said she bought it because she thought it looked Sleepy Hollow -ish and she thought I would really like it. 
Now that I see your pictures...Go Mom! haha She did good!

I think I will faux finish the candles to look like extensions of the branches!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Ghost of Spookie said:


> MonsterSquad, how much was Jack? He looks so cool. Sorry if I missed discussion on the pricing. Haven't waded thru too many pages.


He's only $20, so I'd snag him while you still can.


----------



## Saki.Girl

TheMonsterSquad said:


> He's only $20, so I'd snag him while you still can.


OMG i am so getting one i hope my store has one they need to get halloween out lol


----------



## Bethany

I bought 2 POSABLE skeletons at Walgreens today. Went to Spirit today & looked around. Going to use my 25% coupon for the rat that has the knife through it and squeals and wiggles. WIll look great on the buffet!!


----------



## booswife02

StacyN I believe I know the one you're talking about. Did she say if it had an owl on it? I love TJMaxx


----------



## JonnF3

These were waiting on me when I got home...


----------



## StacyN

booswife02 said:


> StacyN I believe I know the one you're talking about. Did she say if it had an owl on it? I love TJMaxx


No...I sent her the picture and it is the same one as yours.


----------



## amyml

I got this today from Marshalls: 









And yes, that's the Haunted Mansion throw that it's sitting on. I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger on it last weekend. Both of these will be on display year round!


----------



## dbruner

Bethany, I got the rat with the knife last weekend, love him. I went to the dollar store today and stocked up on creepy cloth and black flowers. I'm going to dollar general tomorrow to get the wanted posters. I also got some goth accessories at Party City for my costume.


----------



## LairMistress

There's no feather, but I happened to see this tricorn hat earlier while searching for treat bag toys. http://www.windycitynovelties.com/288620p/colonial-hat-with-wig-child.html



booswife02 said:


> Got the headless Horseman and spooky tree candle holder at home goods and the covered bridge print from eBay. My sleepy Hollow bathroom is coming along nicely. Now if I could just find one of those curvy hats with the feather in it for my Ichabod pumpkin


----------



## IshWitch

We got back from our trip to Michigan today. Brought back 2 dozen antique bottles from the farm that my sister found in the basement. Now I have to figure out their worth and have it subtracted from my share of the inheritance. We can low ball so I'm going to say $50. 

They are so awesome! Wish I had a china cabinet to display them, I'm not even going to clean them. Will try and post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## hallorenescene

cloe, that is really such a cool print. very pretty.
nightfisher, I love the bat. this one has such a cool face. and that mask is unique. I take it they have that in many colors?
pib, glad you got the posters. I got those too. I think they are very cool. my daughter went gaga over them. and yeah, garth is like that. he's always getting stuff for people. thanks garth for helping everyone. you rock. 
haunted graveyard, I think I have the 2 stones on the right. I would love to get the other 2.
wicked willing wench, what you sound like you're going to do to those tombstones sounds awesome. do post pics if you do.
saki, I've never seen the pumpkin head skellies either. I really like them too.


----------



## hallorenescene

haunty, that is a cool mask
scaredykat, chili peppers can be pretty scary. lol. I don't do roaches. eek
themonstersquad, if my walgreens gets him in, then I have an xmas present for my grandson. way to cool.
booswife, wow, you got some super cool stuff
john, you got 3 kinds of luck
amyml, that jar is amazing. I mean really creepy cool


----------



## 22606

JonnF3 said:


> These were waiting on me when I got home...


Looks like you took long and they starved in the meantime Very nice skeletons, JonnF3

The figure and candleholder go well with the print, booswife02.
That is an outstanding bell jar, amyml.


----------



## propsmaker6

I bought a skull at the 99cent store for my skull thurible project


----------



## Bethany

dbruner said:


> Bethany, I got the rat with the knife last weekend, love him. I went to the dollar store today and stocked up on creepy cloth and black flowers. I'm going to dollar general tomorrow to get the wanted posters. I also got some goth accessories at Party City for my costume.


I believe your post was the one that reminded me of him. We also LOVE the big pumpkin guy on the swing that talks. Would LOVE to have him too!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Amyml- I love, love, love that bell jar! 
JohnF3- Those are fantastic!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Another mask arrived yesterday for my Halloween wreath. This one isn't in as good condition as my Frankenstein or ghost, but I just loved her when I saw her.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I was that witch on year! Love Ben Cooper masks!


----------



## ChrisW

I have been wanting to post pictures of this guy since we got him at Halloween Costume World in Fitchburg, MA a few weeks ago. I love his character and expression - very Disney Haunted Mansion-esque. He's oversized, hanging around 8 feet tall. And - he has a great glow-in-the-dark paint job. Can't wait to introduce him to Esmirelda, our FCG, or Rose, our oversized skeletal sweetheart.


----------



## IshWitch

Yesterday when I went to grab ice from the Kroger near the hotel we had spent the night at I grabbed this for $14.99.
Terracotta and heavy but had to have one!


----------



## ChrisW

booswife02 said:


> Got the headless Horseman and spooky tree candle holder at home goods and the covered bridge print from eBay. My sleepy Hollow bathroom is coming along nicely. Now if I could just find one of those curvy hats with the feather in it for my Ichabod pumpkin


What a great idea! That covered bridge print is perfect for the display you're creating.
We bought the headless horseman from Home Goods last year, had him on the fireplace mantle. I painted the JoL's eyes and mouth black...but you may want to keep the orange to compliment the print.


----------



## ChrisW

Pretty Little Nightmare - Very nice classic witch mask.


----------



## wdragon209

IshWitch said:


> Yesterday when I went to grab ice from the Kroger near the hotel we had spent the night at I grabbed this for $14.99.
> Terracotta and heavy but had to have one!


Very rustic-looking. It's very cool!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ChrisW said:


> I have been wanting to post pictures of this guy since we got him at Halloween Costume World in Fitchburg, MA a few weeks ago. I love his character and expression - very Disney Haunted Mansion-esque. He's oversized, hanging around 8 feet tall. And - he has a great glow-in-the-dark paint job. Can't wait to introduce him to Esmirelda, our FCG, or Rose, our oversized skeletal sweetheart.
> View attachment 168870
> 
> View attachment 168871


ok, I'm going to costume world as soon as I get home from Europe! I want one of these!


----------



## IshWitch

IshWitch said:


> Yesterday when I went to grab ice from the Kroger near the hotel we had spent the night at I grabbed this for $14.99.
> Terracotta and heavy but had to have one!


I don't know why I can't make cell pics straight
Sorry about that.
BTW, the pumpkin came from the Kroger in Perry, GA, that is right off of I-75


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from flea market, found another spider for $2.00, here is a pic








That brings it to a total of 3 spiders that I have found in as many weeks at the same flea market, here is a group shot..maybe they are hatching


----------



## ScaredyKat

2 new jars. The blue one already came with a label. I was going to change it, but I think I like it the way it is. May just age it a bit.
Also, Glade's new scent "pumpkin spice" is PHENOMENAL. I picked up 2 room sprays, 2 packs of wax cubes, and a can for my automatic sprayer. Had a coupon for a 1.50$ off when you buy 2, and the store had a 2 for 5$ sale.  Got the jars for a dollar a piece.


----------



## happythenjaded

Got these last year from a friend who makes them. Just thought I'd share since I busted them out of storage!


----------



## icemanfred

I saw a small banjo playing skeleton at party city.
Played "Dixie".
$20
No buldging light up eyes. I liked it better that the bigger versions.

Should have taken video if it. Can't find it on YouTube.


----------



## Shadowbat

Bought the Jack at Walgreens


----------



## happythenjaded

Got my Avon order in today... Got the Scary Village Train Station (2012) on clearance for $16.99 and the Light Up Haunted Tree House (2013) for $24.99.. Both light up, play music, and move! LOVE THEM! Also got 3 halloween lip balms for .69 each 

Will post a video if anyone is interested in seeing it light up/move/ and play sounds.


----------



## Saki.Girl

happythenjaded said:


> Got my Avon order in today... Got the Scary Village Train Station (2012) on clearance for $16.99 and the Light Up Haunted Tree House (2013) for $24.99.. Both light up, play music, and move! LOVE THEM! Also got 3 halloween lip balms for .69 each
> 
> Will post a video if anyone is interested in seeing it light up/move/ and play sounds.
> 
> View attachment 168935



Coming for avon I forgot to postfor you  i know cause i sell avon LOL campaong 21 they are coming 

if anyone is intreasted in any of this shoot me a pm 

the pumpkin spice lip balm rocks 
there is also 
spooky carmal
batty buterscotch
candy brew 






hat sings the adems family song


----------



## IshWitch

2 of the 24 antique bottles I brought back
Hope the pics come out straight this time! LoL


----------



## Paint It Black

I found these really cute spider earrings today at Kohls. With my coupons, they ended up costing $4.70. It is hard to tell in the photo, but they have a black and a clear crystal for the body and head.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shadowbat said:


> Bought the Jack at Walgreens



Shadowbat, how much was he? Can you post a picture of what he came in (box or bag) if you can? I'm hoping Monday our stores will have some halloween out but I was in last night and just candy. No boxes visible anywhere. He looks great in your living room BTW!


----------



## IshWitch

IshWitch said:


> 2 of the 24 antique bottles I brought back
> Hope the pics come out straight this time! LoL


Of course when I take it sideways it is readable! LOL Oh well, guess I can try the next pics that direction and it should be straight. 
The green bottle might be a prune juice bottle. Hah!


----------



## Saki.Girl

IshWitch said:


> 2 of the 24 antique bottles I brought back
> Hope the pics come out straight this time! LoL


love the green bottle


----------



## Saki.Girl

Shadowbat said:


> Bought the Jack at Walgreens


none of the walgreens here have halloween out but i am stocking the stores i want him bad too


----------



## Shadowbat

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Shadowbat, how much was he? Can you post a picture of what he came in (box or bag) if you can? I'm hoping Monday our stores will have some halloween out but I was in last night and just candy. No boxes visible anywhere. He looks great in your living room BTW!



He was $20. No bag or box, he was hanging on a peg hook on the back of the display.


----------



## dbruner

I got skull salt and pepper shakers and trick or treat mugs today at Homegoods. They put out a lot more stuff since last weekend and our Ross finally had some Halloween, I was looking for that rug Frogkid posted but they didn't have it. I also got a bunch of glow sticks at the dollar store. A friend told me about cutting eyes into paper towel rolls and putting the glowsticks inside hand then putting them in your bushes. Can't wait to try it. I also got some more pumpkin candles.


----------



## LairMistress

First, these must have come yesterday and I didn't even know it. The Mr. found them on the front porch when he went out to have his morning coffee  









Then, I almost didn't go grocery shopping, I almost waited till tomorrow. My plan was to hit Goodwill on the way, and I decided last minute to go anyway...couldn't resist popping in to Goodwill and found:









I really would have preferred a full sized ghost, but I will take the mini! My 2 yr old is taller, but not by a whole lot. The Jack didn't have a cord, but I'm sure I can find one. Whoever had the ghost last, put a blue bulb in him, and it still works!  And to think, I talked myself out of going TWICE before I just said to heck with it and went. I only wonder what I missed, not going earlier!


----------



## icemanfred

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uc1_WgdEswohttp://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uc1_WgdEswo
No bandana at the party city version. But I like how it sounds with more than one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btJFivfzJAI
here it is. dont know why my tablet kept pasting the wrong link


----------



## StacyN

I tried to be good...I really did...but when I saw this vintage image Halloween wreath at TJ Maxx , it begged me to take it home!








Then when I innocently went into Michael's for craft supplies, this sweet vintage repro coloring book caught my eye. The fact that the little black kitten on the cover was flocked made it impossible to resist. The inside is all vintage style too...

















And I have no excuse for this vintage tin I found at the thrift store except I loved the illustrations on it...


----------



## Miss Erie

StacyN said:


> I tried to be good...I really did...but when I saw this vintage image Halloween wreath at TJ Maxx , it begged me to take it home!
> View attachment 168984
> 
> 
> Then when I innocently went into Michael's for craft supplies, this sweet vintage repro coloring book caught my eye. The fact that the little black kitten on the cover was flocked made it impossible to resist. The inside is all vintage style too...
> 
> View attachment 168986
> 
> 
> View attachment 168987
> 
> 
> And I have no excuse for this vintage tin I found at the thrift store except I loved the illustrations on it...
> View attachment 168988
> 
> 
> View attachment 168989


Ooh, I love it all!!! That vintage wreath is so similar to the one I saw at Roger's Gardens!!! I loved it but it was way too expensive there. I'm going to have to hit TJ Maxx soon. And that coloring book is adorable. I haven't seen that at my Michaels. Putting it on my list.


----------



## SpiderWitch

I bought six floor lamps and a chandelier at various goodwill-type stores. They're going to be turned into candalabras for our front porch- ditching the purple halloween lights.


----------



## sandman78

*I nabbed this killer 30" Telco witch from the early eighties with the box at a local flea market for 8 bucks*


----------



## hallorenescene

pretty little nightmare, that mask is awesome cool. it is so nice such delicate artifacts survived. I mean, they were handled by children
chris, that guy will add an eerie atmosphere to your Halloween display
ishwitch, not only is he cool looking, but he is a awesome material too.
scorpion, I think they are real. I think they are playing dead. don't trust them. they will get you when you sleep. they are menacingly cool 
scaredykat, those are cool jars. and a pretty cool label as well
jaded, your friend did good, those are adorable blocks. and your two buildings rock.
shadowbat, that's a nice corner.; I want jack. i'm going back to walgreens
saki, avon has some cute things this year


----------



## StacyN

Miss Erie said:


> Ooh, I love it all!!! That vintage wreath is so similar to the one I saw at Roger's Gardens!!! I loved it but it was way too expensive there. I'm going to have to hit TJ Maxx soon. And that coloring book is adorable. I haven't seen that at my Michaels. Putting it on my list.


The wreath was $16.99 at my TJ Maxx, Miss Erie. The coloring book was $5.99 but I used a JoAnn coupon for 40% off.


----------



## bethene

Sandman78, I have that same witch,, it is from my MIL, when she passed I got all her Halloween,, she was cool,, loved witches, always put one on her front porch in a chair every Halloween,,, this is from a lady who would of been 93 if still here,, so it was awesome! she loved that I was in to it with her,, the only one ,


I got this wood candelabra from a thrift store today, for $2.99, I also got a single wood one, for .69 cents,, and at a flea market, a big bag of black leaves for a buck,, and 2 small , about 6 inch tall and about 4 inch wide , tomb stones, all these things will be put in to my reaper stash, and used for crafts for them,,,,


----------



## hallorenescene

cool bottles ish
pib, those are cool spider earrings. I got some cool ones from avon in the past. I also got last year a ring that was vampire teeth from avon. I love jewelry
lairmistress, I like all your items. those mice are adorable, and you know I love blow molds
stacyn, I don't collect tins, but I keep finding ones that jump at me too. they do have nice illustrations. I like your other finds too.
sandman, that witch is so adorable. I love motion dolls like that
bethene, it sounds like you had some luck too. nice candelabra


----------



## mb24

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Another mask arrived yesterday for my Halloween wreath. This one isn't in as good condition as my Frankenstein or ghost, but I just loved her when I saw her.
> 
> View attachment 168829


Hi, I want to make a wreath with vintage masks as well (saw the idea on pinterest). Where are you finding your masks? I was hoping to find a lot of them on ebay for a cheap price. I mostly want masks from my childhood.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Went to my other Dollar Tree cross town, and HALLELUJAH! I hit the mother load! They have every thing I've been wanting that my 2 other Dollar Tree's don't have in! Got big plans for these things! Whoo hooo!


----------



## 22606

Getting _very_ difficult to keep up with everyone's purchases... Lots of nice buys


----------



## sumrtym

StacyN said:


> The wreath was $16.99 at my TJ Maxx, Miss Erie. The coloring book was $5.99 but I used a JoAnn coupon for 40% off.


Again, the wreath is also a stocked item meaning if they haven't sold them all, their should be a fair number, at Gordman's...although $24.99 there but it's pretty easy to get 20% off if your hunt doesn't go well.


----------



## LairMistress

hallo, they are actually bats. 11 of them, all curled up cozy together for now. I haven't taken them all out yet, but the ones that I did take out have wing-span hanging "strings". I'm thinking that I might hang some upside down from fishing line, though. I bought them from celipops on the "Project Leftovers" thread (or something like that). I couldn't resist, I love bats, and most of mine are no longer with me.

I forgot when I posted the blowmolds, I also picked up the candy pail that I passed on last week. I'm glad it was still there. They still had a ceramic table lamp that was a reproduction of a blowmold, but I was just afraid it would get broken, so I passed on it again. It was missing the light cord, too.

Here's the pail:


----------



## Bethany

Got the Telco Universal Dracula for $5 yesterday at a thrif store - in the orig. box!! Boex is a little worse for ware, but it's all good.
I did leave a ghost head candy bucket that looked old. had a $2 price on it. 
Walgreens has a banjo playing skele in bibs. I don't know what the clerk was doing touching near his nether regions, but he started playing his banjo! LOL
And yes I did give her a hard time about it!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Here is a video of the Avon Train Station and Haunted Treehouse! You can also set them to move/light up but have no sound FYI.


----------



## hallorenescene

scaredykat, dollar tree always has such cool items. 
pretty little nightmare, you got a picture of the wreath out of masks?
lair mistress, I love bats too. your little bats had very cute faces. I am doing a vampire room this year, and it's going to have hanging every bat I have. your little pumpkin pail is cute too.
jaded, those are so cute. I've never really bought any, but I love taking my grandchildren to see them in the stores. they are so fun.


----------



## happythenjaded

hallorenescene said:


> jaded, those are so cute. I've never really bought any, but I love taking my grandchildren to see them in the stores. they are so fun.


Yes, I am happy with them. I never knew Avon could be so cool lol. I have an aunt who has collected Avon forever and has many vintage pieces in storage... Now I am like itching to get ahold of them LOL. She is a Halloween NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT guys! She has the best stuff !!! Mainly vintage items though.


----------



## Miss Erie

sumrtym said:


> Again, the wreath is also a stocked item meaning if they haven't sold them all, their should be a fair number, at Gordman's...although $24.99 there but it's pretty easy to get 20% off if your hunt doesn't go well.


Thanks for the tip, unfortunately no Gordman's here.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Shadowbat- I loooove Jack! After I saw your post tonight I scrambled to call every Walgreens in the surrounding areas, I found 4 in stock at 1 store. Heading there tomorrow, hopefully I can grab 1!

Sumrtym- I love that wreath. I'll have to go hunt one down for myself! 

Hallorenescene- No, I do not have a photo of the wreath, I haven't made it yet. I'm still in the collecting stage. I need about 8-10 masks, I have 3 so far...I'm picky


----------



## myerman82

Happy, it's nice to see AVON get some nice animated Halloween pieces. I used to work a farmers market as a side job and the next booth was the AVON ladies. They always had the Halloween stuff first and I always bought what I thought was neat. I haven't worked the farmers markets in about five years so I am out of touch with what they offer. Nice to see some nice stuff being offered from them.


----------



## propsmaker6

I found big beads for my halloween skull but. They didn't lookbig enough
Sadly , still on the. Hunt for beads :/


----------



## myerman82

propsmaker6 said:


> I found big beads for my halloween skull but. They didn't lookbig enough
> Sadly , still on the. Hunt for beads :/


What kind of beads if you don't mind me asking? Do you have a picture of something?


----------



## Chops6965

Not a very exciting garage sale day for us; however, I did find these:









Those are all made of plastic so they are pretty light. I'll sand off the gold paint and then attach them to a tombstone next year. The two matching pieces are candle holders (as you can see) so I plan on putting some fake candles with flicker lamps in them. The piece in the middle will probably get some black roses.

Did I mention that I only paid $1.00 for all three? SCORE!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

chop, those will look great on a tombstone


----------



## Guest

happythenjaded said:


> Here is a video of the Avon Train Station and Haunted Treehouse! You can also set them to move/light up but have no sound FYI.


LOVE love love!


----------



## stormygirl84

My mother went slightly insane at Dollar General on Friday.

She bought me all kinds of loot! Plastic purple plates with spider webs all over them. Four 3-count sets of tumblers - two matching the plastic plates, and two orange with ghosts. An extra set of orange lights. Four packages of cupcake wrappers & picks with jack-o'lanterns. Two containers of candy corn. (Well, one candy corn, one autumn mix.) SOCKS. (Because I freaking love socks.) Two table cloths. Glow sticks. Stickers for me to make my greeting cards with. And, best of all, window clings...

Okay, window clings are usually a little boring. And these ones are pretty cutesy, no lie. HOWEVER, Mom got them at a STEAL. Whoever had displayed them in the store didn't take the individual pages out of the plastic sleeve they were shipped in... And the cashier didn't question it, either. So Mom got 12 pages of window clings FOR ONE DOLLAR.

We didn't even realize it until she got them home and showed us everything. Once we opened them up, we realized that each page was priced at $1. Oops. Oh well. DG should train their stockers better.


----------



## hallorenescene

stormygirl, maybe they were from last year and they just wanted to get rid of them. hey, lucky you. and it's fun to go insane like that once in awhile


----------



## StacyN

I bought my first real pumpkin of the season! Ironically, Walmart had zero Halloween items out yet and I was feeling that " Awww man...C'mon guys!" feeling...but as we rounded the corner in the produce department...there they were in all their fabulous orange glory. Two giant boxes full! 
I just got the one because we have some pretty amazing pumpkin patches here and I like to go to them every year and load up. But I don't discriminate..a Walmart pumpkin riding home in the back of my car makes me just as happy! 
And, as usual, I am the first person in the neighborhood with a pumpkin on their porch. Just the way I like it!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Well, I headed out early this morning to hit the Walgreens that told me they had 4 Jack's in stock. I get there and I can't find him, I ask a clerk who says yes they have them, but he doesn't know where. He proceeds to call the manager over to ask her and she looks confused and says "What? Huh? Jack who? What is that?" I combed that store and came up with nothing! >:O


----------



## Paint It Black

Maybe they still have them in their storage area still in the shipping box, and just haven't gotten them out on the floor yet?? Did they check that possibility?


----------



## StacyN

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Well, I headed out early this morning to hit the Walgreens that told me they had 4 Jack's in stock. I get there and I can't find him, I ask a clerk who says yes they have them, but he doesn't know where. He proceeds to call the manager over to ask her and she looks confused and says "What? Huh? Jack who? What is that?" I combed that store and came up with nothing! >:O


Oh my gosh...how frustrating! I love it when you ask a simple question and they look at you like you're from Mars or something. Hope you find one soon.
Maybe print the picture and take it back in the store with your contact info on it. Give it to the "confused" manager and ask her to call you when they put him out.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Well, I headed out early this morning to hit the Walgreens that told me they had 4 Jack's in stock. I get there and I can't find him, I ask a clerk who says yes they have them, but he doesn't know where. He proceeds to call the manager over to ask her and she looks confused and says "What? Huh? Jack who? What is that?" I combed that store and came up with nothing! >:O


Clueless managers and employees irritate me, like the skellys, they have had them for awhile and they still look befuddled when asked about them..


----------



## happythenjaded

hollow said:


> LOVE love love!


Thanks Hollow


----------



## MummyOf5

Out of curiosity, where was the party store located? Used to live about 8 miles west of Story City a few years ago and can't think of which one it could be.


----------



## propsmaker6

*hallowen beeads*

Something like tibetian beads but a little smaller , I'm looking for scary looking voodoo black ad brown or black. And brown beads like the size of gumballs


----------



## im the goddess

Grego-Fett said:


> I got these guys today.
> 
> View attachment 168270
> View attachment 168270
> View attachment 168271





Grego-Fett said:


> I pick them up at the Post exchange here at the Air Force Base.


Damn, now I'm going to get into trouble hanging around out side of Air Force Base gates approaching airmen with, "Psst, hey buddy, hook me up with some gargoyles".



hauntedgraveyard said:


> View attachment 168477
> 
> 
> I found the large tombstone with the vulture and the stone with the light up eyes and candles from Homesense (Homegoods in the US) and the stones with the pictures from Michaels. I have two of the Michael's stones that I bought last year.
> 
> I am replacing all of my foam tombstones. The weather can be really rough at the end of October here, with high winds and rainstorms. I am fed up with chasing after headstones, even those that are secured a nearly a foot in the ground.
> 
> There were a couple of other styles of tombstones at Homesense, I liked these the best. As I was checking out, the cashier said he had sold another vulture stone 10 minutes before. I think they will be very popular.


Very nice tombstones.



amyml said:


> I got this today from Marshalls:
> 
> View attachment 168727
> 
> 
> And yes, that's the Haunted Mansion throw that it's sitting on. I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger on it last weekend. Both of these will be on display year round!


That's a nice find.



ChrisW said:


> I have been wanting to post pictures of this guy since we got him at Halloween Costume World in Fitchburg, MA a few weeks ago. I love his character and expression - very Disney Haunted Mansion-esque. He's oversized, hanging around 8 feet tall. And - he has a great glow-in-the-dark paint job. Can't wait to introduce him to Esmirelda, our FCG, or Rose, our oversized skeletal sweetheart.
> View attachment 168870
> 
> View attachment 168871


Very unique.



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Just got back from flea market, found another spider for $2.00, here is a pic
> View attachment 168885
> 
> 
> That brings it to a total of 3 spiders that I have found in as many weeks at the same flea market, here is a group shot..maybe they are hatching
> View attachment 168889


Now that's just creepy.



happythenjaded said:


> Got these last year from a friend who makes them. Just thought I'd share since I busted them out of storage!
> 
> View attachment 168920


Love it.



IshWitch said:


> 2 of the 24 antique bottles I brought back
> Hope the pics come out straight this time! LoL


Nice bottles.



bethene said:


> Sandman78, I have that same witch,, it is from my MIL, when she passed I got all her Halloween,, she was cool,, loved witches, always put one on her front porch in a chair every Halloween,,, this is from a lady who would of been 93 if still here,, so it was awesome! she loved that I was in to it with her,, the only one ,
> 
> 
> I got this wood candelabra from a thrift store today, for $2.99, I also got a single wood one, for .69 cents,, and at a flea market, a big bag of black leaves for a buck,, and 2 small , about 6 inch tall and about 4 inch wide , tomb stones, all these things will be put in to my reaper stash, and used for crafts for them,,,,


I've never sen a wood candelabra like that before.


Garthgoyle said:


> Getting _very_ difficult to keep up with everyone's purchases... Lots of nice buys


So true.



Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Well, I headed out early this morning to hit the Walgreens that told me they had 4 Jack's in stock. I get there and I can't find him, I ask a clerk who says yes they have them, but he doesn't know where. He proceeds to call the manager over to ask her and she looks confused and says "What? Huh? Jack who? What is that?" I combed that store and came up with nothing! >:O


I'm sorry you are have such a hard time finding Jack. He's sweet.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Paint It Black said:


> Maybe they still have them in their storage area still in the shipping box, and just haven't gotten them out on the floor yet?? Did they check that possibility?


I don't deal with stupidity well, so I just said 'thank you' through clenched teeth. This manager looked at me like I was making something up. Even if you're not a fan of Halloween, how are you not even remotely familiar with 'The Nightmare Before Christmas'? Yeesh. Sometimes people drive me nuts!


----------



## 22606

Those pieces are beautiful, chops6965. I would have never guessed that they are gold, since they do not look it at all in the picture.
Very fine pumpkin, StacyN.

Pretty Little Nightmare, sorry to hear about your experience with Walgreens. More store employees and managers seem to be that way than not


----------



## LairMistress

I passed this up a couple of times at Goodwill due to price, it was $24.99. Then I was shopping there yesterday, and it didn't even occur to me that it was finally half off! Luckily, our store does the same color tag sale for two weeks in a row, rather than changing every week. I went back to get it today! I also found a couple of other things that they didn't have yesterday. Seems they are just letting stuff trickle in rather than make room for a real section of Halloween. That stinks, because I can't go every day!

This is so heavy that I couldn't carry it with one arm while holding my sleeping two year old over the other shoulder. It's around 2.5 feet tall, too. I plan on aging it, because it would look better that way--and it does have chips here and there.















light up blow-mold moon and black vintage candy bucket








small ceramic ghosts, large is tealite holder







terra cotta jack came in mixed box with one of the ghosts; the other two jacks have battery op flashing lights, and were picked up at Goodwill last year for a buck each.


----------



## osenator




----------



## 22606

Neat goods that you picked up, LairMistress. The cherub urn even looks like it would be heavy...

Awesome items, osenator, and congratulations on having a comic company show interest.


----------



## frogkid11

Bought the "Haunted Helper Animated Vacuum Cleaner" that they are selling at Cracker Barrel this year. Definitely goes with my Haunted Hotel theme this year and my Haunted Mansion theme I have done in the past.

box:








actual vacuum cleaner:


----------



## osenator

tests from the new camera


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, I love that angel statue. and that moon blow mold is awesome. 
osenator. you always are so lucky. that pumpkin nester rocked. and your new camera took wicked pumpkin pictures.
frogkid, that vacuum is really perfect for your haunt. just to cool


----------



## 22606

frogkid11 said:


> Bought the "Haunted Helper Animated Vacuum Cleaner" that they are selling at Cracker Barrel this year. Definitely goes with my Haunted Hotel theme this year and my Haunted Mansion theme I have done in the past.


That is too cool Did you put it to use right before taking the photograph?

I actually really like the Pumpkin Nester prop; great choice in buying him, osenator. The lighting in the photos (especially green) makes him look even creepier


----------



## N2Darkness

Got an aged Harvey about a month ago, been up ever since. Got him from Skeleton's and more.










And a nice B&W


----------



## 22606

Very nice, along with the decor.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FrogKid, I love the box the vacuum comes in too! Too funny. Can't wait to do some cleaning on Tuesday myself. You're so lucky to live near a Cracker Barrel and get it so soon. BTW off hand what kind of batteries does it take, want to have them on hand? 

And you know looking at yours at home, the whole prop is way nicer than I got from the CB online photo. I had gone back and forth since I think early August debating about trying to make my own, have one or two roomba bases, and figured I could come up with the handle and bag, but the base was going to be the trickier part to do. So glad I just ordered it. Looks great.

Off topic here, but FrogKid I have that exact same chrome and glass serving cart. Bought it when I lived in the midwest. Same handles and casters and all. How small world! I'll have to show my hubby your photo. 

BTW Cracker Barrel, if you haven't been following the thread, has halloween items you can order online now. I have always admired a few items from them each year but don't live in a state where they even have a restaurant. So happy to place an online order. I also have the cutest resin black lab puppy dressed up like a mummy for halloween ($12.99) coming my way. He was ordered the day after the vacuum and since he had been pulled from the website, as in sold out, Cracker Barrel was still able to have it shipped to me from one of their stores. Great buying experience. Now to get them to open a restaurant/store near me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

N2Darkness, great photos. I just love that cool lantern stand.


----------



## propsmaker6

myerman82 said:


> What kind of beads if you don't mind me asking? Do you have a picture of something?


I'm looking for like big ones like gumball sized ones but in black and white its for my voodoo skull thurrible project


----------



## just_Tim

bought one of the Riteaid mini reaper guys. I liked it because its head and arms move. Thought that was kinda cool


----------



## Bethany

osenator said:


>


Congratulations Osenator!
Now with that said, LOVE the pumpkin dude! Been in Spirtit twice and spend time looking at him. Jumping spider is great too. Anohter fav. of mine is the electric chair guy & the switch (sold seperate of course, no chair  ). Very cute cat, btw.


----------



## frogkid11

Ghost of Spookie said:


> FrogKid, I love the box the vacuum comes in too! Too funny. Can't wait to do some cleaning on Tuesday myself. You're so lucky to live near a Cracker Barrel and get it so soon. BTW off hand what kind of batteries does it take, want to have them on hand?
> 
> And you know looking at yours at home, the whole prop is way nicer than I got from the CB online photo. I had gone back and forth since I think early August debating about trying to make my own, have one or two roomba bases, and figured I could come up with the handle and bag, but the base was going to be the trickier part to do. So glad I just ordered it. Looks great.
> 
> Off topic here, but FrogKid I have that exact same chrome and glass serving cart. Bought it when I lived in the midwest. Same handles and casters and all. How small world! I'll have to show my hubby your photo.
> 
> BTW Cracker Barrel, if you haven't been following the thread, has halloween items you can order online now. I have always admired a few items from them each year but don't live in a state where they even have a restaurant. So happy to place an online order. I also have the cutest resin black lab puppy dressed up like a mummy for halloween ($12.99) coming my way. He was ordered the day after the vacuum and since he had been pulled from the website, as in sold out, Cracker Barrel was still able to have it shipped to me from one of their stores. Great buying experience. Now to get them to open a restaurant/store near me.


Hey GOS! I was almost going to pass on buying the vacuum cleaner when I saw the box only because it gives the impression of it being really "cutsey" which is not the look I go for. Neither box they had in stock were sealed with tape or anything so I simply opened the top to view it (they didn't have a display model out, either) and when I saw the base, I knew I had to have it. I do like the box - makes it feel like a Scooby Doo episode, but it's not representative of the overall look and feel of the vacuum at all. Glad you ordered yours, for sure! Oh, and she takes 4 AA batteries by the way. I'm not sure if I tried to create a vacuum like this that I could do it and get the authenticity this one has as it just sits there. One last thing - I posted a video of it working in the Props section under my "ghostly dusting of the Haunted Hotel" thread - be sure to check it out if you haven't seen it work already.

That's too funny that you have the same bar cart !! I can't help but chuckle that someone on Craigslist locally has just the top section (with the handles) up for sale as a coffee table. I want to email them so bad to say that it has a lower section with casters and what they have is the top to a mid-century rolling bar cart. Send pictures of yours when you get a chance.

I've never gone to Cracker Barrel on line, but I'll have to do it now that you say they have more items there. There are at least 4 of the restaurants within a maximum of 20 driving minutes from me - let me know if you ever want me to pick up something for (especially clearance in the store) and ship it to you.


----------



## witchy poo

Got these at Wal Mart. I may go back and get matching bowls


----------



## Bethany

witchy poo said:


> Got these at Wal Mart. I may go back and get matching bowls
> View attachment 169219


Are they ceramic or plastic?
If stuff is made in China, I do not use it for any food. May just be me, but I'm not taking any chances with lead.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FrogKid, yeah I can see how the box alone would dissuade people who weren't looking for a kiddie item to look inside. It is kind of Scooby Doo like! Hey look at it this way, the box looking like it did might be why there was still one for you to buy in the store! Really appreciate the photos and video and battery info.

You are so lucky to live within range of so many locations. I'd settle for just one. If you are in CB again, look and see if you see the mummy puppy. I'll post a photo when he arrives this week. 

Thanks for the offer too BTW. I kind of liked the laughing pumpkin's movement and the fiddlers (awfully small though) but halloween funds are pretty low now so not destined for real consideration this year. I think my cart is in storage and if I can put my hands on some of the old photos I have of it I'll send to you. Hubby thought that was funny too. We still have so much stuff still packed away from our last move that we didn't think we needed for the time being.


----------



## booswife02

*potion bottle mystery flower*

Found these star shaped flowers in our back yard When you cut them apart they look like worms or centipedes. Yuck! I put them in olive oil. What should I call it?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Booswife, hopefully you won't be calling it Smelly! I love the looks of it. I'd be concerned the olive oil would go bad and the pods are organic as well though. But I don't garden at all so that's just a guess on my part. Nice bottle shape.

Suggestions for potion bottle names: hmmm, Ear Worms?


----------



## booswife02

*spooky curtains*

Got these curtains at Family Dollar for under $15 for a whole set. Two panels Two sheers and two tie backs. It's all attached so one piece. Cool cheap and easy. They also have these in solid black. I have pics of them on my albums with orange window spiders. They have little tassels that remind me of funeral homes. Love em!!


----------



## StacyN

I would advise hot gluing your cork into your bottle. Then if anything goes rancid...there is much less chance of escape. For a name you could go with something in scientific Latin...like "Lumbricus Terrestris" ( earthworm)


----------



## 22606

booswife02 said:


> Found these star shaped flowers in our back yard When you cut them apart they look like worms or centipedes. Yuck! I put them in olive oil. What should I call it?


Those are pretty cool. One suggestion is 'Centipede Cyanide'.



booswife02 said:


> Got these curtains at Family Dollar for under $15 for a whole set. Two panels Two sheers and two tie backs. It's all attached so one piece. Cool cheap and easy. They also have these in solid black. I have pics of them on my albums with orange window spiders. They have little tassels that remind me of funeral homes. Love em!!


Lovely set, booswife02. I have bought most of my drapery from there, too Here is the other set (black filigree), if anyone is curious as to what it looks like:








Cute Reaper, just_Tim.
Nice bowls, witchy poo.


----------



## Bethany

booswife2, I would love to know what those are!! I would leave some in the garage to dry out completely. then no need to put any liquid in the jar. Perhaps in with some sand. They remind me of tenticles..... sea monster spawn.......


----------



## Saki.Girl

got my avon candle the middle part changes color


----------



## happythenjaded

Saki.Girl said:


> got my avon candle the middle part changes color


I almost ordered these but I wasnt satisfied with the bottom part. Looks much better here! Thanks for sharing!!! You know I'm Avon hooked now !!


----------



## 22606

Interesting candle, Saki.


----------



## StacyN

I'm so excited! I finally got my HomeGoods Headless Horseman statue! As the closest HomeGoods is 3+ hours from me, I held little hope of getting him. ..but frogkid11 came to my rescue and found him for me. He just traveled across country and arrived here today! Thank-you frogkid11! 

And thank-you Miss Erie for finding the other one for me!  You both went above and beyond the call of duty! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Alter Ego

I know there's been lots of posts in this thread but I needed to share my excitement with others who appreciates these things as much as I do! Here's a few lousy pics of our recent purchases. I apologize for the cell phone quality photos; our memory card on camera is full and we've been too busy / lazy to upload


----------



## hallorenescene

nedarkness, nice setup. love the lamp, and am also into angels.
just tim, that is a cute guy. love these animated little guys
witchypoo, those pumpkins are very cute
booswife, those do look like centipedes. and those curtains are so pretty.
garth, thanks for the picture of the all black. I think I like the black/white version best
saki, retty avon candle. I see they have a witch hat that plays the adams family theme. very cute. I would have loved to have that last year.
stacyn, glad you got your horseman
pib told me about those mummy knockers. I went and looked for them, but they aren't out here yet. hope they get them. they look rally cool from the photo.
alto ego, you scored lots of cool stuff


----------



## ScaredyKat

I made this label. You can use it if you'd like. 









booswife02 said:


> Found these star shaped flowers in our back yard When you cut them apart they look like worms or centipedes. Yuck! I put them in olive oil. What should I call it?


----------



## hallorenescene

scaredykat, that label is exactly what the cook ordered.


----------



## 22606

StacyN said:


> I'm so excited! I finally got my HomeGoods Headless Horseman statue! As the closest HomeGoods is 3+ hours from me, I held little hope of getting him. ..but frogkid11 came to my rescue and found him for me. He just traveled across country and arrived here today! Thank-you frogkid11!
> 
> And thank-you Miss Erie for finding the other one for me!  You both went above and beyond the call of duty! I really appreciate it!


That was nice. Glad that you were able to get ahold of him, StacyN.



Alter Ego said:


> I apologize for the cell phone quality photos; our memory card on camera is full and we've been too busy / lazy to upload


Not a big deal; any pictures work. Great purchases, Alter Ego.



hallorenescene said:


> garth, thanks for the picture of the all black. I think I like the black/white version best


No problem, hallo. I very well may also wind up buying that version (had one in my hands the other day, but decided not to spend any more money at the time).


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, I hear you, I would love those in my bedroom. but money does seem to flow so fast this year.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, I hear you, I would love those in my bedroom. but money does seem to flow so fast this year.


I can certainly relate. Actually, I bought two of that curtain set _at least_ a few months ago, but, after seeing it mentioned, I figured that I would take the time to show what that type looks like in case anyone was curious. That said, this is the time of year that I tend to go a bit nuts; after Halloween, time to go back to taking it _very_ easy, especially being out of work once again (seasonal positions are wonderful).


----------



## frogkid11

StacyN said:


> I'm so excited! I finally got my HomeGoods Headless Horseman statue! As the closest HomeGoods is 3+ hours from me, I held little hope of getting him. ..but frogkid11 came to my rescue and found him for me. He just traveled across country and arrived here today! Thank-you frogkid11!
> 
> And thank-you Miss Erie for finding the other one for me!  You both went above and beyond the call of duty! I really appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 169472


You are so very welcome, StacyN. As someone who also epitomizes the Headless Horseman and has done so since a young age, I understand the "NEED" to have him. Now you should take a picture of him near your fantastic life-size creation so we can see the similarities. ENJOY!


----------



## booswife02

Garthgoyle said:


> Those are pretty cool. One suggestion is 'Centipede Cyanide'.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely set, booswife02. I have bought most of my drapery from there, too Here is the other set (black filigree), if anyone is curious as to what it looks like:
> View attachment 169325
> 
> 
> Cute Reaper, just_Tim.
> Nice bowls, witchy poo.


Garthgoyle, I do believe you and I have many things in common


----------



## booswife02

ScaredyKat said:


> I made this label. You can use it if you'd like.
> View attachment 169497


Oh my goodness thanks so much ScaredyKat! That was so nice of you  pm me your address and ill mail you some so you can use your label as well!! and anyone else who wants to share our new potion, Ill share the centipedes and you can print ScaredyKats label  I love HF!!


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, I am so sorry you are out of work again. hey, you think you could pick up some fast part time work selling Halloween somewhere. you would be so good at it. and the right ghoulish attitude.


----------



## IshWitch

Bethany said:


> Are they ceramic or plastic?
> If stuff is made in China, I do not use it for any food. May just be me, but I'm not taking any chances with lead.


I am the same way, Bethany! 
If I did serve something on it I cover it tightly with plastic wrap so you can still see the dish.
We had a set of dishes that I liked back when the kids were young, I read something and stopped using them, after a couple of weeks everyone was "feeling good" and it was weird because none of us were aware we weren't feeling well. It was quite scary!


----------



## IshWitch

booswife02 said:


> Found these star shaped flowers in our back yard When you cut them apart they look like worms or centipedes. Yuck! I put them in olive oil. What should I call it?


Those are grass seeds, so should stay fairly good in the oil.
Hmmm, earworms are good, or how about ogre eye fungus?


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Here is what I scored at Ross. I love the skull $12, he will remain out all year! The pumpkin $10, well, my daughter was is awe of it! I think it looks good lit up and throws a nice orange glow to my living room.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, I am so sorry you are out of work again. hey, you think you could pick up some fast part time work selling Halloween somewhere. you would be so good at it. and the right ghoulish attitude.


Thank you, hallo. I appreciate the suggestion, but none are even close and I really want something more permanent, preferably with over 10 hours per week (with few exceptions, I did not even get that many at this last place). In the past, I _have_ worked at Gags & Gifts/Halloween USA and Party City, and I got shafted in the end both times when they chose who was going to remain on the payroll after the season was up. 

Today, I bought over half a tank of gas for my car


----------



## Bethany

Garth I hope you find something permanent soon.


----------



## midnightterror

my most recent finds: Vampire Candle for $3.00 this thing is huge and heavy! Thailand puppet $2.00, killer Clown .50 cents, Fortune teller witch $8.00, clown doll for $2.00,my devil puppets bought in Cancun Mexico, hand carved, a couple of $$ lol.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9719310130/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9719310000/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9716078761/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9719309536/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9716078589/


----------



## Bethany

Nice finds!! Love the gemmy fortune telling witch!!


----------



## 22606

Thanks, Bethany.

Those are incredible, midnightterror. You bought all of the items at a yard sale? There is just the typical crap around here...


----------



## Aquarius

Found one of these today in my home goods store (44333).


----------



## jdubbya

Party City is ramping up (finally) and putting a lot of stuff out. Picked up this big hook/chain and this great 6 inch rat. I don't need either one of them but the price was right and they'll look cool in a number of scenes.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I was originally excited about the baby carriage, but after seeing it I have changed my mind especially at the price too. You could easily refurbish a real one that would look much better.


----------



## midnightterror

Yeah I'm fortunate to have a HUGE weekly swapmeet by my house where you find some crazy items, with crazier prices!!!




Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, Bethany.
> 
> Those are incredible, midnightterror. You bought all of the items at a yard sale? There is just the typical crap around here...


----------



## booswife02

Aquarius said:


> Found one of these today in my home goods store (44333).
> View attachment 169566
> [/QUOTE
> 
> nice find, I know a bunch of others had posted that they were looking for that. It will def be a piece everyone will comment on, you don't see them in every haunt display. Creepy babies scare the bajesus out of me so I don't do things like this but love it when others do


----------



## Shadowbat

We ordered the Dark Magic Spellbook from Spirit today. Wifes been wanting since last year.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Shadowbat said:


> We ordered the Dark Magic Spellbook from Spirit today. Wifes been wanting since last year.


Had mine for two or three years now. It's a nice item, and the sensor and mechanism work well. My only complaint is the lack of volume control: It is exceedingly loud, so much so that I'm looking into ways to muffle the speaker.

Bought mine from Improvements Catalog and it has a different cover, but otherwise the same, I think.


----------



## frogkid11

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Had mine for two or three years now. It's a nice item, and the sensor and mechanism work well. My only complaint is the lack of volume control: It is exceedingly loud, so much so that I'm looking into ways to muffle the speaker.
> 
> Bought mine from Improvements Catalog and it has a different cover, but otherwise the same, I think.


SoMC - can you let us know if you have any luck with your muffle project? I found this prop at a yard sale barely used and in the box and love it but, I too, find it quite loud. If you have any success, I'd like to follow your lead.


----------



## Bethany

I have a cat that is very loud. I've put it on a thick towel & also tried the tape over the speaker. And tried the putty too. I do wish they would have volume controls on these things. My husband hates them.


----------



## Shadowbat

Just bought my first Pumpkin Blizzard from DQ.


----------



## Bethany

I bought some Skittles candy corn the other day.


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany said:


> I bought some Skittles candy corn the other day.


I saw an add for those in one of the Halloween mags I purchased recently. I haven't really looked for them though. Are they any good?


----------



## Bethany

Oh MY BAD!! I got Starburst Candy corn. Figured Starburst you can't go wrong.
Little sweet def. not your starburst texture!


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany said:


> Oh MY BAD!! I got Starburst Candy corn. Figured Starburst you can't go wrong.
> Little sweet def. not your starburst texture!


LOL!! It was a Starburst candy corn add I saw. I guess I didn't even notice you put down Skittles instead


----------



## kakugori

Got my September King Arthur Flour baker's catalogue today, and they have a few fall/Halloween items. It's mostly the same old stuff in each catalog, but I'm seeing a little orange, some black, a few jack o' lantern sugar cookies pictured here and there. The last 3 pages have "ghostly gatherings" stuff. The back features this really good looking pic of their inside-out pumpkin muffins - I am so ready to make those.


----------



## kallie

Some treasures I got recently. 
All from Marshalls/Homegoods:


My second Halloween injury of the season from this candelabra...fingernail ripped off at the meat. Blood and all. Still sore.

Perfect for the witches kitchen...


----------



## Paint It Black

I haven't seen the Witches Brew sign anywhere. I really like it. 

Sorry about your injury.


----------



## happythenjaded

Kallie- great sign! Congrats on the goods!


----------



## ALKONOST

OUCH! I hope your finger gets better... sounds very painful  
I must go get that bird candelabra! I'd use it all year round. I put up alot of vintage bird decor during the "off" season so it would fit in perfectly


----------



## The Crow 1994

We bought 2 - 3 packs of led bloody candles and the 3' Grave Watcher from Spirit Halloween.


----------



## kallie

Also...meet Harriet Von Creepington!

She's oh-sweet-and-creepy! I also ordered a little doll cradle for her on ebay. We have her nestled in with a vintage christening gown and I hand made her a little pillow out of old cloth dinner napkins. We played with her today and burped her and now Bedtime for Bonzo haha, my grandfather used to say that to me Until she crawls out of bed tonight to bite us...or whatever creepy baby dolls do at night time...hehe


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last year I picked up a resin Black Lab statute that holds a solar lantern in her mouth from RiteAid. When I saw the little Trick or Treat Mummy Dog black lab puppy from Cracker Barrel last month I knew I had to ordered it before it was sold out in all the stores. It came today. Cracker Barrel was great to order from BTW. I think Mom and pup are ready to go Trick or Treating now!


----------



## kallie

Oh, yeah, she came from Party City and we named her ourselves...and looks like she's laying in that bed backward....silly creepy baby. Such a kidder


kallie said:


> Also...meet Harriet Von Creepington!
> 
> She's oh-sweet-and-creepy! I also ordered a little doll cradle for her on ebay. We have her nestled in with a vintage christening gown and I hand made her a little pillow out of old cloth dinner napkins. We played with her today and burped her and now Bedtime for Bonzo haha, my grandfather used to say that to me Until she crawls out of bed tonight to bite us...or whatever creepy baby dolls do at night time...hehe


----------



## booswife02

Shadowbat said:


> We ordered the Dark Magic Spellbook from Spirit today. Wifes been wanting since last year.


Awesome! I've been wanting that to. I think that's what I'll get with my 20% on pay day.


----------



## kallie

And a little sumpin' I threw together...A Vampire Hunter Kit! I haven't finished it yet. I want to add red velvet-type fabric, make pockets, add some holy water and maybe some other stuff. Any ideas?

I got the case and wooden pencil, ahem, I mean stake at Homegoods. Holy bible and rusty nail cross at Hobby Lobby. Vintage Rail road nail at a yardsale and garlic bottle at Goodwill. I love it so far, but I can't wait to add the other stuff!


----------



## happythenjaded

Kallie- that baby is soooo scary and cute LOL.

Ghost of Spookie- LOVE the trick or treat dog OMG!!!


----------



## kallie

I got the candelabra at Marshall's. I love it except for it ripping my nail off! Right before I got this me and my mom were at Big Lots and a Halloween candelabra fell on her thumb and it swelled up like a Fred Flintstone finger! 

Candelabra's were on the loose that day!


----------



## booswife02

Deathtouch said:


> I bought a projector for 99 bucks. Will get it around May 15th sometime around there. Going to cheat off of Mr. Chicken and make his Cystal ball prop.


Are there more projectors? Where'd you get it? I'm looking for one in that price range


----------



## kallie

Dude! This baby is awesome! It says creepy stuff and plays creepy wind-up toy music. I love it so much. Me and my mom seriously carried it around the house today for fun and I want to get a front baby carrier like Baby Carlos in The Hangover and carry it around when we go Halloween shopping



happythenjaded said:


> Kallie- that baby is soooo scary and cute LOL.
> 
> Ghost of Spookie- LOVE the trick or treat dog OMG!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kallie said:


> And a little sumpin' I threw together...A Vampire Hunter Kit! I haven't finished it yet. I want to add red velvet-type fabric, make pockets, add some holy water and maybe some other stuff. Any ideas?
> 
> I got the case and wooden pencil, ahem, I mean stake at Homegoods. Holy bible and rusty nail cross at Hobby Lobby. Vintage Rail road nail at a yardsale and garlic bottle at Goodwill. I love it so far, but I can't wait to add the other stuff!



Wow Kallie, that is a great start to your kit. You know I've probably walked past that pencil/stake at HomeGoods for weeks if not months now and never looked at it that way. Super idea using it. I have a Hobby Lobby I could check out too. When you add the red velvet lining to it, it's going to look like a million dollars. Close to it now.


----------



## booswife02

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow Kallie, that is a great start to your kit. You know I've probably walked past that pencil/stake at HomeGoods for weeks if not months now and never looked at it that way. Super idea using it. I have a Hobby Lobby I could check out too. When you add the red velvet lining to it, it's going to look like a million dollars. Close to it now.



My brother grimpumpkin13 makes vampire killer kits. He has pics in an album on his page


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> I have a cat that is very loud. I've put it on a thick towel & also tried the tape over the speaker. And tried the putty too. I do wish they would have volume controls on these things. My husband hates them.


I took that as a literal, flesh-and-blood cat at first and was like, "Huh? Speaker?!"

That is one cool book, Shadowbat.
Very nice buys, kallie. I love what you did with the doll and the vampire kit. 
Neat mummy dog, GoS; it goes perfectly with the other.


----------



## Bethany

booswife02 said:


> Awesome! I've been wanting that to. I think that's what I'll get with my 20% on pay day.


http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/TWD/ Print and use the 25% Some one posted it on the forum somewhere. Was some The Walking Dead Promo. Note that the expiration date is 10-31-13! You need a mallet/hammer!


----------



## happythenjaded

kallie said:


> Dude! This baby is awesome! It says creepy stuff and plays creepy wind-up toy music. I love it so much. Me and my mom seriously carried it around the house today for fun and I want to get a front baby carrier like Baby Carlos in The Hangover and carry it around when we go Halloween shopping


LOLOL love it !! You soooo need the baby carriage from Home Goods!! BIG SPLURGE!  I love it! I wish I could fit in it


----------



## booswife02

Bethany said:


> http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/TWD/ Print and use the 25% Some one posted it on the forum somewhere. Was some The Walking Dead Promo. Note that the expiration date is 10-31-13!


Thanks a bunch. That is helpful!


----------



## 22606

happythenjaded said:


> LOLOL love it !! You soooo need the baby carriage from Home Goods!! BIG SPLURGE!  I love it! I wish I could fit in it


Yeah, you seem to be just a tad too tall... Give a quick estimate of how many bones you need broken and we can work something out, I'm sure


----------



## happythenjaded

Garthgoyle said:


> Yeah, you seem to be just a tad too tall... Give a quick estimate of how many bones you need broken and we can work something out, I'm sure


I'm around 5'7 I might could make it work LOL.


----------



## Bethany

kallie said:


> And a little sumpin' I threw together...A Vampire Hunter Kit! I haven't finished it yet. I want to add red velvet-type fabric, make pockets, add some holy water and maybe some other stuff. Any ideas?
> 
> I got the case and wooden pencil, ahem, I mean stake at Homegoods. Holy bible and rusty nail cross at Hobby Lobby. Vintage Rail road nail at a yardsale and garlic bottle at Goodwill. I love it so far, but I can't wait to add the other stuff!


There is a tutorial on line that a guy does for Vampire Slayer Kits. Do a search online. He shows how to line & everything. Really great.


----------



## 22606

happythenjaded said:


> I'm around 5'7 I might could make it work LOL.


Haha. Did you ever see the _Tales From the Crypt_ episode 'Fitting Punishment' where the mortician cuts the kid's feet off to make him fit into the coffin, then gets haunted? Dark, but very humorous


----------



## frogkid11

Shadowbat said:


> Just bought my first Pumpkin Blizzard from DQ.


How was it? I've never heard opinions from anyone who has ever had one before.


----------



## kallie

booswife02 said:


> My brother grimpumpkin13 makes vampire killer kits. He has pics in an album on his page


I checked out his Vampire kit! It's great! That little holy water bottle is exactly what I need


----------



## Bethany

kallie said:


> I checked out his Vampire kit! It's great! That little holy water bottle is exactly what I need


Don't forget the garlic!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

well today bought hair dye haha the crimson is in the black will be frishend up in a couple day lol  



the back is black


----------



## 22606

"Members' photos" (repeats "_not_ going to make an Anthony Weiner joke..." repeatedly) meets "What did you find/buy today?", eh, Saki? Nice coloring and
picture


----------



## hallorenescene

beautiful nightmare, you got a couple of nice items
midnightterror, the fortune teller doll is awesome. I bet she is really cute when she animates. and I love your Thailand puppet. very detailed and pretty. very unusual vampire. cool though. and your jester doll is very nice. don't let garth see your jester doll, he will wish it was his.
aquarius, that buggy is so cool.
jdubbya, that rat is wicked. I would not pass him up either.
kallie, cool stuff, but ow. take it easy girl. what? and your mom too. what the heck! I saw that doll at Halloween express, and was going to get it, some how spaced it. I love it though. very creepy. and for your kit, you need a mallet to hammer the stake in with, you need a cape to throw over the vampire to hold him, a bottle of holy water, and some holy wafers to put in his coffin so he can't return. then you need a mirror to see if he has a reflection. your kit is going to be awesome. I love the suitcase he is in. 
ghost of spooky, those dogs are adorable. poor little guy, I think he shouldn't have been chasing cars.


----------



## Shadowbat

frogkid11 said:


> How was it? I've never heard opinions from anyone who has ever had one before.



I wait all year for them if that's any idea. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I like your 2 tone hair color


----------



## radar

Just picked up "Sarah" The Witch from Lowes.....She is without a doubt the sexiest Goon in my collection of 40 + animatronics.....Hitting Halloween express tomorrow. Cant wait... The saturday before Halloween at Kings Mountain campground, SC is going to be interesting again this year!! I Love it!!


----------



## Kelloween

yay, my niece suprised me today..she got me the last Walgreen's skeleton! I didnt know they even had them out..


----------



## 22606

Shadowbat said:


> Just bought my first Pumpkin Blizzard from DQ.





Shadowbat said:


> I wait all year for them if that's any idea. LOL


Man, does that sound delicious. I had to have won gift cards for Tubbys and Chicken Shack Yeah, the latter is simply _perfect_ for a vegetarian 



Kelloween said:


> yay, my niece suprised me today..she got me the last Walgreen's skeleton! I didnt know they even had them out.


Great niece (perhaps, but not the way that I mean it).


----------



## hallorenescene

radar, you got a picture of the witch sarah? I want to see her, she sounds cool.
kelloween, you are one lucky ducky. those skeletons, well, everyone should own one
garth, are you vegetarian?


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, I like your 2 tone hair color


I
Thank you sweetie


----------



## myerman82

Picked up this awesome looking ghost at Hobby Lobby tonight. I was surprised to see nice Halloween stuff there.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Picked up this awesome looking ghost at Hobby Lobby tonight. I was surprised to see nice Halloween stuff there.


 Great find............ lolololol


----------



## myerman82

I got one for you too Mr. Cat Clinger


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> When I saw the little Trick or Treat Mummy Dog black lab puppy from Cracker Barrel last month I knew I had to ordered it before it was sold out in all the stores.


I'm so ready for Cracker Barrel to realize that people like cats, too....


----------



## Tconahaunter

I also feel your joy for new Halloween purchases. Every year on Nov 1st I'm out by 6:30 am. For the deals. Last year i saved over $900 on post Halloween goodies, and am always on the lookout for deals and stuff to feed my Halloween obsession.


----------



## Tconahaunter

One thing i have been finding in near abundance is/are 12v transformers. All from the local thrift store and all for 2 bucks each. Great for running led lights and small motors.


----------



## hallorenescene

meyerman, nice ghost


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween I posted last weekend that Walgreens had Pose N stay skeletons. *Hubby bought me 2! *

Myerman82,I heard HL didn't do Halloween!! Something about their religion? Devil?

Since I'm not decorating this year, I'll have to be sure to hit the stores after this year too! Stock up at reduced prices!
Still need to go get the knifed rat at Spirit!


----------



## myerman82

Bethany said:


> Kelloween I posted last weekend that Walgreens had Pose N stay skeletons. *Hubby bought me 2! *
> 
> Myerman82,I heard HL didn't do Halloween!! Something about their religion? Devil?
> 
> Since I'm not decorating this year, I'll have to be sure to hit the stores after this year too! Stock up at reduced prices!
> Still need to go get the knifed rat at Spirit!


That was what I though too. I had already looked at my store last week and only two aisles of fall and the rest was Christmas stuff. Yesterday I was down south visiting my mom and I stopped at her store. It was the same old fall and winter stuff. However in the middle of the store was a huge round table filled with Halloween stuff. I couldn't believe it either and tried to take pictures but the manager was still stocking everything. I didn't want to get in trouble or anything. I did noticed that Hobby Lobby was huge and had stuff my store didn't carry.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> That was what I though too. I had already looked at my store last week and only two aisles of fall and the rest was Christmas stuff. Yesterday I was down south visiting my mom and I stopped at her store. It was the same old fall and winter stuff. However in the middle of the store was a huge round table filled with Halloween stuff. I couldn't believe it either and tried to take pictures but the manager was still stocking everything. I didn't want to get in trouble or anything. I did noticed that Hobby Lobby was huge and had stuff my store didn't carry.


Last year was the first year I noticed Halloween stuff at HL. They had a few tables in the middle of the store... witches, pumpkins, ghosts, etc. I was shocked last year to find Halloween at HL. Maybe they are finally seeing the $$$$$ haha!!


----------



## myerman82

Honestly, with other places getting skimpy on their Halloween selection, it's nice to see Hobby Lobby offer something. Also, the 40% off coupon is a good score too.


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Honestly, with other places getting skimpy on their Halloween selection, it's nice to see Hobby Lobby offer something. Also, the 40% off coupon is a good score too.


Idk if its the same this year but last year they never offered Halloween stuff on sale every other week like they do with everything else. It was only Fall/Christmas... never Halloween. Grrrrrr.


----------



## hallorenescene

my hobby lobby puts out cutesy Halloween every year. I can't remember if it was last year or the year before, but they were putting out Christmas, and I asked a clerk....what, you skipped halloween? a manager was walking past just then, and he snipped at me....we don't do halloween, we're a Christian store. a couple of days later, they started putting out their halloween. lol. in his face. lol. I think this makes him an anti Christian I would say.


----------



## harvestmoon

StacyN said:


> I tried to be good...I really did...but when I saw this vintage image Halloween wreath at TJ Maxx , it begged me to take it home!
> View attachment 168984


Awww that is too cute! I just picked up a vintage inspired piece from TJ Maxx ... but they didn't have the wreath..would have bought it in a heart beat! Very nice!


----------



## StacyN

I bought this Victorian photo album at my store yesterday for $8! I am now in the process of filling it with Halloween/creepy old photos. It is going to be the "Spooky" Family Album". 
I also bought the 4 Dollar Tree lenticulars, pulled them out of their plastic frames and mixed them in for fun. I really like how it is coming out.
Here are a few sample pages.

















My main man is on the front page...naturally.


----------



## hallorenescene

stacyn, that is an awesome book. I like your idea on what to fill it with. and the pictures you have so far rock


----------



## StacyN

Thanks Hallo! It's funny...that photo album has been in my store for months...and I literally sat straight up in bed the other night and thought " I know what to do with that old album!" hahaha Inspiration, like opportunity, can knock at any time!


----------



## happythenjaded

Has anyone spotted these Halloween soaps at their Target yet? Mine does not have them out yet... GRRRR!!


----------



## Miss Erie

happythenjaded said:


> Has anyone spotted these Halloween soaps at their Target yet? Mine does not have them out yet... GRRRR!!
> 
> View attachment 169858


 mine didn't have them either. Those are cute!


----------



## Miss Erie

StacyN said:


> I bought this Victorian photo album at my store yesterday for $8! I am now in the process of filling it with Halloween/creepy old photos. It is going to be the "Spooky" Family Album".
> I also bought the 4 Dollar Tree lenticulars, pulled them out of their plastic frames and mixed them in for fun. I really like how it is coming out.
> Here are a few sample pages.
> 
> View attachment 169852
> 
> 
> View attachment 169854
> 
> 
> My main man is on the front page...naturally.
> View attachment 169853
> 
> 
> View attachment 169855
> 
> 
> View attachment 169856
> 
> 
> View attachment 169857


This is great Stacy! Great idea.


----------



## StacyN

Thank-you Miss Erie!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, are you vegetarian?


Yes.



myerman82 said:


> Picked up this awesome looking ghost at Hobby Lobby tonight. I was surprised to see nice Halloween stuff there.


Pretty neat, myerman82.



hallorenescene said:


> ...I asked a clerk....what, you skipped halloween? a manager was walking past just then, and he snipped at me....we don't do halloween, we're a Christian store. a couple of days later, they started putting out their halloween. lol. in his face. lol.


How great is that?



StacyN said:


> I bought this Victorian photo album at my store yesterday for $8! I am now in the process of filling it with Halloween/creepy old photos. It is going to be the "Spooky" Family Album".
> I also bought the 4 Dollar Tree lenticulars, pulled them out of their plastic frames and mixed them in for fun. I really like how it is coming out.
> Here are a few sample pages.


Love it, StacyN.



happythenjaded said:


> Has anyone spotted these Halloween soaps at their Target yet? Mine does not have them out yet... GRRRR!!


I remember reading in one of the threads that each Target is _supposed_ to have all of the Halloween items out by the 15th, so they should be soon


----------



## myerman82

Happy, I saw those soaps last week. Going to check again today.


----------



## happythenjaded

Just checked Target and NO SOAP! But, they did stock their $1 section with some pretty neat things!! They had the LED pillar candles again this year for $3.00 in different styles than last year-- might pick them up this weekend. 

Stopped by Hobby Lobby and managed to snap 1 picture... BUT, I bumped into the display behind me and knocked stuff over so I decided to leave LMAO. But they did have some Halloween items and of course they were not a part of the 40% off deal (Fall and Xmas was) so that means you can only get ONE item for 40% off.... blah!! 

here is what i managed to snap before the accident....LMAO.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

My mom bought me this cool skull ToT bucket at a thrift store. Some glitter but not bad and he's just so cool I can ignore the glitter. 

We also picked up this huge light up skull at CVS. 

And a piece of plastic fence from Walmart. It is getting reinvented to make 2 sconces for our castle wall.


----------



## witchymom

want to know what i bought? now i have to go buy more........... sigh............... BAD DOGGIE! 
Got a bunch of stuff from DT, but my fave find might be something i wasnt expecting. i was walking down the aisle where they have the dishes. i see mini cauldrons. only (as i get closer) they arent cauldrons, they are little mini black SALSA BOWLS. well, mine will be mini cauldrons. LOL


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Happy, I saw those soaps last week. Going to check again today.


I have soo much pumpkin spice to give you


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> I have soo much pumpkin spice to give you



 I thought it's now Apple Pumpkin


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I thought it's now Apple Pumpkin


You can have whatever you want


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> You can have whatever you want


Cat clinger?


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> cat clinger?


baha! Yes!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> baha! Yes!


Did you try hanging your cat clinger from the window of the B&BW haunted barn yet.


----------



## ScaredyKat

My HL's around here (have 2 in opposite directions, same distance from me ) have quite a nice selection of Halloween going on. I don't think mine are as... uptight as some of the others.  I went in yesterday and all glassware was 50% off! Potion bottles galore! And guess who came into some extra money today? I sold an entertainment center for a hundred bucks. I'm going to go back and see if there's any that I "need".


----------



## myerman82

ScaredyKat said:


> My HL's around here (have 2 in opposite directions, same distance from me ) have quite a nice selection of Halloween going on. I don't think mine are as... uptight as some of the others.  I went in yesterday and all glassware was 50% off! Potion bottles galore! And guess who came into some extra money today? I sold an entertainment center for a hundred bucks. I'm going to go back and see if there's any that I "need".


Yes there is...you need it all.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I'm glad you see it my way. Everyone else tells me no!


----------



## myerman82

ScaredyKat said:


> I'm glad you see it my way. Everyone else tells me no!


Y0ou just tell them it's opposite day.


----------



## happythenjaded

Myer- No, not yet....SHADE!

Scaredy- If you can take pictures when you go please! Just dont knock anything over like I did LOL.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Myer- No, not yet....SHADE!
> 
> Scaredy- If you can take pictures when you go please! Just dont knock anything over like I did LOL.


Are you out in the sun or something? Do you need an umbrella to cover all that shade your getting.


----------



## 22606

happythenjaded said:


> Stopped by Hobby Lobby and managed to snap 1 picture... BUT, I bumped into the display behind me and knocked stuff over so I decided to leave LMAO.


You deserve to be applauded for killing an _entire_ section... I usually only manage one or two things at a time



MC HauntDreams said:


> My mom bought me this cool skull ToT bucket at a thrift store. Some glitter but not bad and he's just so cool I can ignore the glitter.
> 
> We also picked up this huge light up skull at CVS.
> 
> And a piece of plastic fence from Walmart. It is getting reinvented to make 2 sconces for our castle wall.


All are really cool, MC HauntDreams.



witchymom said:


> want to know what i bought? now i have to go buy more........... sigh............... BAD DOGGIE!
> Got a bunch of stuff from DT, but my fave find might be something i wasnt expecting. i was walking down the aisle where they have the dishes. i see mini cauldrons. only (as i get closer) they arent cauldrons, they are little mini black SALSA BOWLS. well, mine will be mini cauldrons. LOL


Those _were_ crows, weren't they? Nifty salsa 'cauldrons'


----------



## ScaredyKat

Lol. I don't know. I am the QUEEN of clumsy. I literally will be standing around, and then just fall over.


----------



## happythenjaded

ScaredyKat said:


> Lol. I don't know. I am the QUEEN of clumsy. I literally will be standing around, and then just fall over.


LOL yay for us! We better not go anywhere together lmao.


----------



## myerman82

I want to go to my Hobby Lobby and knock some stuff over. My store could use a little excitement since everyone there seems so uptight about everything.


----------



## Bethany

happythenjaded said:


> Has anyone spotted these Halloween soaps at their Target yet? Mine does not have them out yet... GRRRR!!
> 
> View attachment 169858


 Both the Target Stores I was in had the Soap Pumps out. They were not on the shelf, but on a hanging rack. At the end of the isle in one store & at the front of the isle in the other. Think they were $3.99? I'm just going to redo my soap pumps from Big Lots. take off the labels and make some potion labels to fit then put some glow sticks in them for the night of the party. 



Miss Erie said:


> mine didn't have them either. Those are cute!


 See above. 



StacyN said:


> I bought this Victorian photo album at my store yesterday for $8! I am now in the process of filling it with Halloween/creepy old photos. It is going to be the "Spooky" Family Album".
> I also bought the 4 Dollar Tree lenticulars, pulled them out of their plastic frames and mixed them in for fun. I really like how it is coming out.
> Here are a few sample pages.
> 
> View attachment 169852
> 
> 
> View attachment 169854
> 
> 
> My main man is on the front page...naturally.
> View attachment 169853
> 
> 
> View attachment 169855
> 
> 
> View attachment 169856
> 
> 
> View attachment 169857


 That is Brilliant!! Now something else I'll be keeping an eye out for...



myerman82 said:


> Happy, I saw those soaps last week. Going to check again today.


I saw a cool skull pump soap/lotion dispenser, but can't remember where I saw it. Think it was $10.


----------



## happythenjaded

Myer- just take myself or Scaredy with you LOL.

Bethany- rub it in why dont you  hehe!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Myer- just take myself or Scaredy with you LOL.
> 
> Bethany- rub it in why dont you  hehe!!


I don't know, the three of us is a recipe for disaster waiting to happen. It would be like a wild party, just without alcohol.


----------



## ScaredyKat

It would most likely go down in history as one of the most destructive events in history. Lol.


happythenjaded said:


> LOL yay for us! We better not go anywhere together lmao.


----------



## happythenjaded

ScaredyKat said:


> It would most likely go down in history as one of the most destructive events in history. Lol.


They would never let us back in. One of the girls working was looking at me like I was a freak lol.... she probably called it in "Guys we have another one in the devil section......grab the holy water and Christmas ornaments"


----------



## ScaredyKat

LMAO! Hahaha. We could fight back. Armed with potion bottles and spell books.


happythenjaded said:


> They would never let us back in. One of the girls working was looking at me like I was a freak lol.... she probably called it in "Guys we have another one in the devil section......grab the holy water and Christmas ornaments"


----------



## Bethany

ScaredyKat said:


> Lol. I don't know. I am the QUEEN of clumsy. I literally will be standing around, and then just fall over.





happythenjaded said:


> LOL yay for us! We better not go anywhere together lmao.


I have found MY PEOPLE!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Join us! We have cookies! (and bandaids!)


Bethany said:


> I have found MY PEOPLE!!


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> They would never let us back in. One of the girls working was looking at me like I was a freak lol.... she probably called it in "Guys we have another one in the devil section......grab the holy water and Christmas ornaments"


When I went yesterday the manager was still stocking the shelf. I found two of the ghosts grabbed them, and continued to shop. The manager proceeded to follow me throughout the store. I guess he really wanted those ghost or something.


----------



## ScaredyKat

He was waiting for the right moment to stab a stake through your heart. 


myerman82 said:


> When I went yesterday the manager was still stocking the shelf. I found two of the ghosts grabbed them, and continued to shop. The manager proceeded to follow me throughout the store. I guess he really wanted those ghost or something.


----------



## Bethany

ROFLMAO!! Where is Pumpkin5?!! She is missing out!
Now I wonder how this "carrying Halloween stuff" will effect HL's law suit they filed with the government over "providing birth control" for it's employees. They are stating that is against their religious beliefs............. Kinda hard to state that for one thing and then cave to the all mighty $$$ for another. 

Think I'll go terrorize the new Hobby Lobby that opened up in Mt. Dora tomorrow. Can I count on any of you to bail me out of jail!!


----------



## myerman82

ScaredyKat said:


> He was waiting for the right moment to stab a stake through your heart.


LMAO I think that was it.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Sadly, that's what makes the world go round. Everyone is so consumed with it. But, as long as HL continues to produce cute things, and those lovely 40% off coupons, I will continue to shop there. Even at the risk of getting staked through the heart.


----------



## myerman82

Better do it now before the Halloween stuff go on sale for 20% off. I did hear though that you can ask for 40% off original price instead and they will do it if you have a coupon. 
Next time a employee follows me around the store I'm just gonna walk up to him or her and ask if I can help them find something.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Staked through the heart, And you're to blame! Darling, you give Hobby Lobby a bad name!


----------



## happythenjaded

hahaha omg you guys are a trip!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

HAHAHAHA!! Omgosh, you guys are too funny!! I'm suddenly feeling the urge to throw on some of my Halloween attire and hit up my HL...


----------



## happythenjaded

WitchyKitty said:


> HAHAHAHA!! Omgosh, you guys are too funny!! I'm suddenly feeling the urge to throw on some of my Halloween attire and hit up my HL...


LMAO could you imagine if we all walked in there dressed up in our Halloween gear? They would all run and scream....mwahhaa!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I say, we gather a bunch of people up, dress up as devils, and witches, and zombies, and just invade the place.


WitchyKitty said:


> HAHAHAHA!! Omgosh, you guys are too funny!! I'm suddenly feeling the urge to throw on some of my Halloween attire and hit up my HL...


----------



## myerman82

I was about to write that I was going to go to Hobby Lobby tonight with my Zombie contacts on.


----------



## ScaredyKat

They might go out of business if we did that.


----------



## Bethany

They'd probably try to have us arrested!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Or burned at the stake.


----------



## happythenjaded

Sounds like all the more fun!!!


----------



## Bethany

Oh How I wish I could get my costumes out of storage! Think I'd get thrown out if I wore this in:


----------



## ScaredyKat

That costume screams BULL IN CHINA SHOP!!!


Bethany said:


> Oh How I wish I could get my costumes out of storage! Think I'd get thrown out if I wore this in:
> 
> View attachment 169897


----------



## aero4ever

Bought 2 Styrofoam heads at Sally Beauty Supply and got the 3rd one free. Not sure how much longer they'll have that special going.


----------



## MummyOf5

ScaredyKat said:


> My HL's around here (have 2 in opposite directions, same distance from me ) have quite a nice selection of Halloween going on. I don't think mine are as... uptight as some of the others.  I went in yesterday and all glassware was 50% off! Potion bottles galore! And guess who came into some extra money today? I sold an entertainment center for a hundred bucks. I'm going to go back and see if there's any that I "need".


But I thought we always NEED stuff!


----------



## ScaredyKat

You have a point! Now if I could just convince the hubby that.  He will never understand.


MummyOf5 said:


> But I thought we always NEED stuff!


----------



## Miss Erie

happythenjaded said:


> LOL yay for us! We better not go anywhere together lmao.


Count me in! So happy to see I have something else in common with people here besides Halloween 
I laughed out loud at your post, it's SO something that would happen to me. Oh, and I only buy cheap pint glasses for the kitchen as I break them like crazy. I've given up on having nice things LOL!


----------



## happythenjaded

Miss Erie said:


> Count me in! So happy to see I have something else in common with people here besides Halloween
> I laughed out loud at your post, it's SO something that would happen to me. Oh, and I only buy cheap pint glasses for the kitchen as I break them like crazy. I've given up on having nice things LOL!


Haha yess join us!!  We can run amok! ....amok! amok! amok! amok!


----------



## Miss Erie

Oh yay!!! And shenanigans shall ensue after we run amok! 

Last week at HomeGoods, I backed up to get a better view of the aisle. Suddenly I heard something rattle and fall behind me as I had backed into the shelf behind me. I said out loud, to myself "oh no" LOL! It was like, not again hahaha! Luckily it was just some stuffed witchy thing that bounced off the floor.


----------



## happythenjaded

Miss Erie said:


> Oh yay!!! And shenanigans shall ensue after we run amok!
> 
> Last week at HomeGoods, I backed up to get a better view of the aisle. Suddenly I heard something rattle and fall behind me as I had backed into the shelf behind me. I said out loud, to myself "oh no" LOL! It was like, not again hahaha! Luckily it was just some stuffed witchy thing that bounced off the floor.


Yes! I pulled a Spiderman and caught the breakable item that fell but there was a wooden sign and another item that fell to the ground. Luckily nothing broke.


----------



## Miss Erie

Oooh, stealthy!!! At least you caught it. I would have stared in slow motion as it crashed and burned LOL!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I happened to knock over the entire back to school display at my DT. Picked it all up, then proceeded to knock it over again.


----------



## happythenjaded

Miss E- Yes, I am quite the stealthy idiot lolololol 

Scaredy- you were just trying to make more room for Halloween stuff......sneaky!!


----------



## frogkid11

StacyN said:


> I bought this Victorian photo album at my store yesterday for $8! I am now in the process of filling it with Halloween/creepy old photos. It is going to be the "Spooky" Family Album".
> I also bought the 4 Dollar Tree lenticulars, pulled them out of their plastic frames and mixed them in for fun. I really like how it is coming out.
> Here are a few sample pages.
> 
> View attachment 169852
> 
> 
> View attachment 169854
> 
> 
> My main man is on the front page...naturally.
> View attachment 169853
> 
> 
> View attachment 169855
> 
> 
> View attachment 169856
> 
> 
> View attachment 169857


That is feakin' awesome, Stacy !! I'm so going to steal this idea !!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

You caught me! 


happythenjaded said:


> Miss E- Yes, I am quite the stealthy idiot lolololol
> 
> Scaredy- you were just trying to make more room for Halloween stuff......sneaky!!


----------



## The Crow 1994

Ordered the Corn Stalker animated prop from Trendy Halloween last night. They had the cheapest price around. It should go well in our pumpkin patch area.


----------



## happythenjaded

ScaredyKat said:


> You caught me!


I was actually very pleased with DT items this season! For some reason I cant stay away from the stickers.... their Halloween stickers are so awesome this year LOL.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just went to my HL (dressed in a pumpkin orange sundress and Halloween Bat necklace, lol). It was Halloween mania at my store!!! There was sooooo much Halloween, I was blown away! I wanted everything...especially all the vintage stuff they stocked this year! I had a 40% coupon, so I at least let myself buy one thing. I'll post pics in a second...


----------



## WitchyKitty

...oh, and I forgot to add...while pulling out the cutest owl Halloween bucket, I knocked over a breakable witch figurine! Somehow, I managed to catch the witch in the bucket before it hit the floor and shattered!!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Doesnt the stuff sort of remind you of some of Bethany Lowe's items? Not completely but same vibe?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, here's the pics I took of the HL stuff. I know this isn't the HL pic thread, but I thought I'd post them here, too, since you all were talking about wanting pics from there! There were even more end caps with lighting and such, but I had taken enough pics and didn't wanna get in trouble by employees, lol. I took as many sneaky cell phone pics as I could! First pic is what I bought for myself, a Halloween plate, as I love kitties, witches and vintage style Halloween! (again, sorry the pics are crummy, they are cell phone pics!)







This next pic I also want to buy...but I may just paint it myself!!







Then here are random display pics...I need more coupons, lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am LOVING my new vintage style Halloween plate!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

I sooo wanted those plates today!!!! 

I love that cauldron !!! Mine didnt have that!!! grrrrrr!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

happythenjaded said:


> I sooo wanted those plates today!!!!
> 
> I love that cauldron !!! Mine didnt have that!!! grrrrrr!!!


There are several different cauldrons, actually! I REALLY wanted one of them, but I just didn't have the cash. I was in overload, lol, just like I was when I went to Homegoods!


----------



## happythenjaded

WitchyKitty said:


> There are several different cauldrons, actually! I REALLY wanted one of them, but I just didn't have the cash. I was in overload, lol, just like I was when I went to Homegoods!


Yeah I flipped up one of the larger candy bowls and it was like $50. Really good quality though! I think I actually NEED one of those cauldrons! 40% off coupon!! Great pictures! My HL had nowhere near that much stuff... wow!


----------



## frogkid11

I bought this 5 foot animated witch from The Christmas Tree Shops. Thinking I may turn her into an old maid for my Haunted Hotel theme this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

kallie said:


> And a little sumpin' I threw together...A Vampire Hunter Kit! I haven't finished it yet. I want to add red velvet-type fabric, make pockets, add some holy water and maybe some other stuff. Any ideas?
> 
> I got the case and wooden pencil, ahem, I mean stake at Homegoods. Holy bible and rusty nail cross at Hobby Lobby. Vintage Rail road nail at a yardsale and garlic bottle at Goodwill. I love it so far, but I can't wait to add the other stuff!


  That is one awesome Vampire Kit. I love everything about it, especially the vintage case. Really looks real!


----------



## Pumpkin5

frogkid11 said:


> I bought this 5 foot animated witch from The Christmas Tree Shops. Thinking I may turn her into an old maid for my Haunted Hotel theme this year.
> 
> View attachment 169964



 Wow, she is too cool! I like her quirky face, she is a "kid friendly" witch.


----------



## frogkid11

Pumpkin5 said:


> Wow, she is too cool! I like her quirky face, she is a "kid friendly" witch.


Thanks Pumpkin5. This place actually has several characters for sale, all at the same price and in the same type of box. I looked through them and they had 2 witches the other night but I didn't get her. When I stopped by today, she was out on display but I couldn't find any in a box. I asked at the front desk and they pulled her up and said they should still have 2. After having 2 employees look for her, a 3rd employee came up and said a woman had one on hold and came in and picked it up today. They then told me they had her box and was I willing to take her...to which I said "of course"! I agree that her face is quirky and I like that she's not too gruesome. Kinda reminds me of that character on the Scooby Doo cartoon that was Mrs. Cutler (the wife of Captain Cutler) who was creating potions when they question her about the old legends...lol


----------



## dbruner

Kallie, I bought 2 of those raven candelabras at home goods. I'll have to be careful!


----------



## Bethany

happythenjaded said:


> I sooo wanted those plates today!!!!
> 
> I love that cauldron !!! Mine didnt have that!!! grrrrrr!!!


What Cauldron Happy?! 
I want to check out the stack of books! And check out the fat toad with the witch's hat!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> What Cauldron Happy?!
> I want to check out the stack of books! And check out the fat toad with the witch's hat!!


I wish I could've taken pics of everything up close, lol. There was so much fun stuff hiding in there! If you look in the bottom left hand corner of the 7th pic, you can see the small orange and black cauldron (between the little pumpkins) that I wanted very badly...there where also 2 or 3 other cauldrons...a small black one in the 2nd pic (behind the owl plate and potion bottle) and another cauldron in the bottom of the 4th pic which was a bit larger and had more details and color.


----------



## StacyN

frogkid11 said:


> That is feakin' awesome, Stacy !! I'm so going to steal this idea !!!!


Haha Thanks frogkid11! I'm glad you were inspired by my idea...that's what we are all here for right? To help each other achieve new heights in Halloween awesomeness!


----------



## myerman82

Bethany said:


> What Cauldron Happy?!
> I want to check out the stack of books! And check out the fat toad with the witch's hat!!


I believe that Happy wants the cauldron that says Witches Brew. I just got back from Hobby Lobby and I have pictures. I will post them in the Hobby Lobby thread to not clutter this one up.


----------



## Bethany

StacyN said:


> Haha Thanks frogkid11! I'm glad you were inspired by my idea...that's what we are all here for right? To help each other achieve new heights in Halloween awesomeness!


We're just going to need you to find us all an album like that!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

witchymom said:


> want to know what i bought? now i have to go buy more........... sigh............... BAD DOGGIE!
> Got a bunch of stuff from DT, but my fave find might be something i wasnt expecting. i was walking down the aisle where they have the dishes. i see mini cauldrons. only (as i get closer) they arent cauldrons, they are little mini black SALSA BOWLS. well, mine will be mini cauldrons. LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 169867
> 
> 
> View attachment 169869


I bought those cauldron Salsa bowls last year with the same thought. They look like cauldrons to me.LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty

myerman82 said:


> I believe that Happy wants the cauldron that says Witches Brew. I just got back from Hobby Lobby and I have pictures. I will post them in the Hobby Lobby thread to not clutter this one up.


Yeah, I think that bigger one did say witches brew on it. 
(Oh, and sorry, lol, I didn't mean to clutter the thread with my pics!  Just got over excited and people wanted to see the HL stuff, so I posted them with my pic of my plate purchase from there, lol. I've ended up putting my pics in the HL thread as well!)


----------



## myerman82

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, I think that bigger one did say witches brew on it.
> (Oh, and sorry, lol, I didn't mean to clutter the thread with my pics!  Just got over excited and people wanted to see the HL stuff, so I posted them with my pic of my plate purchase from there, lol. I've ended up putting my pics in the HL thread as well!)



No no, nothing against you at all. I just didn't want anyone getting upset that I was posting pictures in the wrong thread or taking over this one.


----------



## WitchyKitty

myerman82 said:


> No no, nothing against you at all. I just didn't want anyone getting upset that I was posting pictures in the wrong thread or taking over this one.


Hahaha, yeah, I was going to delete mine once I put mine in the HL thread, but it was too late and everyone had already been commenting on it. Oh well, lol. 

Now, back to everyone's regularly scheduled "what you found/bought" pictures!


----------



## MbHaunter

frogkid11 said:


> I bought this 5 foot animated witch from The Christmas Tree Shops. Thinking I may turn her into an old maid for my Haunted Hotel theme this year.
> 
> Cool witch! It looks like the same one we have in canada . does the whole thing move to side to side and it moans? Can I ask how much it was? It was $30.00 up here


----------



## lilangel_66071

i got my spell book witch and bone jett  LOVE THEM BOTH!!!! both from grandin road


----------



## Bethany

How wonderful!!


----------



## 22606

myerman82 said:


> When I went yesterday the manager was still stocking the shelf. I found two of the ghosts grabbed them, and continued to shop. The manager proceeded to follow me throughout the store. I guess he really wanted those ghost or something.


The manager was actually putting out stock? Which bizarro world is _this_ store in?! Regarding the other, I am _too_ accustomed to being treated as a potential shoplifter regardless of which store I go to... I find that glaring nearly the entire time causes them to keep their distance, anyhow Then again, maybe those happened to be the last two in your hands

Too cute for my tastes, but that is one interesting witch, frogkid11. She should work out great as your maid.
Both of your new props are neat, lilangel_66071.


----------



## myerman82

Garthgoyle said:


> The manager was actually putting out stock? Which bizarro world is _this_ store in?!
> 
> Too cute for my tastes, but that is one interesting witch, frogkid11. She should work out great as your maid.
> Both of your new props are neat, lilangel_66071.


Manager, assistant manager, whatever he was. He was not just a stocker since he was dressed up.


----------



## lilangel_66071

thanks my daughter had to have bone jett... becuase she loves joan jett, I am obsessed with witches. i get one every year


----------



## 22606

myerman82 said:


> Manager, assistant manager, whatever he was. He was not just a stocker since he was dressed up.


Mickey Mouse, Peter Pan, or Winnie the Pooh, since they only allow super-tame Halloween at HL?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I got this Medusa head at Walgreens today. I love her! Her eyes and mouth light up and flash, she talks, and the snakes twist around and hiss.


----------



## 22606

Seems that Medusa went up $5 from last year... Very cool prop, though, and certainly still well worth it.


----------



## sookie

CVS had some things out, I picked up a pair of ghost socks in purple and white to wear during the weeks leading up to Halloween around the house, very cute. I didn't have time to really look at everything they had, but it looks like some cool stuff. They have a floating ghost head with misty white material that I will get on Friday.


----------



## BillyBones

Found these little goodies at HomeSense, $13 - $15.00


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Those are great, Billy!


----------



## frogkid11

Bethany said:


> We're just going to need you to find us all an album like that!!


I will definitely shout an "AMEN" to that one !! LOL


----------



## frogkid11

MbHaunter said:


> frogkid11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this 5 foot animated witch from The Christmas Tree Shops. Thinking I may turn her into an old maid for my Haunted Hotel theme this year.
> 
> Cool witch! It looks like the same one we have in canada . does the whole thing move to side to side and it moans? Can I ask how much it was? It was $30.00 up here
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MbH. Yes, she was $29.99 and she does move side to side. She has a voicebox that cackles and provides two sayings. The funny thing is, her voice is very wicked sounding but her face is almost too kind and friendly to match the voice. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## ScaredyKat

Oh my goodness Kallie. I have an antique railroad spike that my boyfriend found laying on the ground for me. It looks rusted like that and all! What a genius idea! Going to have to try and replicate something like it! Love it! 


kallie said:


> And a little sumpin' I threw together...A Vampire Hunter Kit! I haven't finished it yet. I want to add red velvet-type fabric, make pockets, add some holy water and maybe some other stuff. Any ideas?
> 
> I got the case and wooden pencil, ahem, I mean stake at Homegoods. Holy bible and rusty nail cross at Hobby Lobby. Vintage Rail road nail at a yardsale and garlic bottle at Goodwill. I love it so far, but I can't wait to add the other stuff!


----------



## sneakykid

Halloween lights!


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, I had no idea you were vegetarian. man, and you think you know a guy. 
jaded, thanks for posting that picture. target looks to be having some cute stuff. I would like the target here to get some stuff out. can't wait
mchaunt, you got some cool items. that piece of fence rocks. if my walmart gets that in, I want some. I would bet it would make a sweet sconce too. hope you post pics.
witchymom, that is a bad doggie. nice buys though.
witchy kitty, cool pictures.
okay guys and gals, I did so laugh harder with each post about hobby lobby. and the next time an employee follows you around, walk up to him and say, okay, if you want them that bad take them, stalkers scare me. 
and, I was in walgreens, I was trying to pull down a tombstone and knocked it backwards, which knocked the item behind it off the shelf on the other side. which must have hit the worker on the other side. I ran around to the other side to retrieve it, and the worker was a little peeved. he gave me a talk about if you need something up high, ask for help. ouch, I felt bad for doing it, and badder that he got hit.
frogkid, that witch would make a better maid than she does a witch. she'll be pretty cool. I love her sweet face too.
lilangel, those are two items I would love to own. you got a couple of cool props. I love granden road
nightmare, there were only 2 of the medusas at my walgreens. well, now there is only one. I wasn't taking a chance. I love her to


----------



## hallorenescene

billybones, I love your scores.


----------



## happythenjaded

Garthgoyle said:


> The manager was actually putting out stock? Which bizarro world is _this_ store in?! Regarding the other, I am _too_ accustomed to being treated as a potential shoplifter regardless of which store I go to... I find that glaring nearly the entire time causes them to keep their distance, anyhow Then again, maybe those happened to be the last two in your hands
> 
> Too cute for my tastes, but that is one interesting witch, frogkid11. She should work out great as your maid.
> Both of your new props are neat, lilangel_66071.


What's wrong wif cute?


----------



## LairMistress

I bought the same light box a few years ago at TJ Maxx (our version of Home Sense). I love it! It's part of my avatar, now.





BillyBones said:


> Found these little goodies at HomeSense, $13 - $15.00


----------



## Jezebelle

I discovered this store today at the LA County Fair in Building #7, they had great Halloween finds, really artistically displayed. It reminded me of Home Goods decor. It was called Dark Side. The owner Sue was great, and was receptive to my conversation on what haunters like me look for.


----------



## Jezebelle

I bought these two items from that booth and some lovely purple lights with a tiny battery pack that I plan to use in my hair in a 40's updo.

The zombie cat's head turns and the cat plate was very heavyweight as well as food & microwave safe.


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks for the pics Jez...so much to look at. Love your cat.....


----------



## matrixmom

My cvs has alot of cool stuff this year- esp stand up props. I hope people buy this stuff....then next year they will keep getting more new things.




sookie said:


> CVS had some things out, I picked up a pair of ghost socks in purple and white to wear during the weeks leading up to Halloween around the house, very cute. I didn't have time to really look at everything they had, but it looks like some cool stuff. They have a floating ghost head with misty white material that I will get on Friday.


----------



## frogkid11

matrixmom said:


> My cvs has alot of cool stuff this year- esp stand up props. I hope people buy this stuff....then next year they will keep getting more new things.


what type of "stand up props", matrixmom? Do you mean like life size characters? Always on the look out for decent full size characters at a good price.


----------



## hallorenescene

jezebelle, you found a goldmine for a store. that cat is awesome that it's head moves. and cool plate


----------



## osenator

Got this at 50% off yesterday




Not my vid


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, that is quite the curtain. does it come with the soundtrack, or is that something you added.


----------



## osenator

It comes with the soundtrack, it's a sound box, activated by motion, (I think, not sure, didn't open it yet), saw it last year, loved it, but no way I would pay full price for it. Glad to found one, last one actually, on clearance at PartyMart yesterday.


----------



## lkshop

Not sure if anyone has a 5 Below near them, but I was there last night and bought a floating lawn stake witch for $5. Spirt has the same one on their site for $49.99!


----------



## LairMistress

I'm sending the boyfriend out to Five Below this morning to see if they have any of the lawn stake headless ghosts. It's on the cheesy side, I know, but I love it anyway. Hopefully they still have one! I wish I could go, but I'd probably spend way more than he will, haha.

That said, I promised myself that I wouldn't buy anything else, and failed miserably yesterday.








S'mores candy corn and Jack Skellington cup from Walgreens, everthing else from Salvation Army. The Hello Kitty shirt looks 100% brand new, and was $1.50. I couldn't believe it!! It's printed on the back with the trees and bats design, too. The bag of purple in the front is just fabric, but I plan on using it for some of my Halloween crafts, and the pumpkin pail is totally full of .50 spools of craft ribbon (although most are actually for the other holiday, I did find some awesome oranges and purples, and a green burlap for Halloween).

I take that back. The small Halloween scene is from Goodwill, it was half off today for a whole .50, too. I paid .70 at SA for the larger one.  And yes, I bought yet another candle. I need candle intervention!

I guess you can't see the scene pieces well, so here's a close-up. There are ghosts hanging out of the windows on the castle, that look a lot like "The Scream" painting figure:


----------



## kallie

For you that have Kroger (or Ralphs and whatever other stores under that umbrella) this morning I got two boxed pose-n-stay skellies. They were 49.99 with a Kroger Plus card (regularly 69.99). Pretty sweet deal. I've got one sitting next to me right now on the couch


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, awesome finds.
kallie, sounds like you got yourself a cool couch buddy


----------



## booswife02

I got the candle stick at target on clearance for $2.25 and the skelly hand at Michaels for $1.79. Since I haven't started decorating yet I've just been sitting my items together. I glanced up at the items and put them together. Going to glue them like that. It was meant to be. Lol

P.s. that's gifts for my victim in the background


----------



## Dex1138

Grabbed a box of Frute Brute this morning. Yay!!


----------



## happythenjaded

Look what I found today while at the grocery store (HEB) They are only $3 there. They only had the ghost and pumpkin so far. I picked up a ghost for me and a ghost for a fellow HF member

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!


----------



## kallie

We're watching American Horror Story season 1 on Netflix right now and he's definitely good with the gossip and ragging on the characters. He's pretty good with the quips!



hallorenescene said:


> lair mistress, awesome finds.
> kallie, sounds like you got yourself a cool couch buddy


----------



## Bethany

Hey Kallie, Found something you and others may like. Be sure to check out the other stuff too!! Fantastic stuff. LOTS FREE!!
http://ravensblight.com/HammerAndSTakes.html This is free! All the "toys" are.


----------



## kallie

Thanks Bethany! You have been sending me the neatest links!! I actually need a flintlock gun for my Vampire Hunter Kit. I'd like to get a solid toy gun, but if the funds don't present themselves (and I'm not sure they will especially after those 2 pose-n-stay skellies today) I will probably try that out!



Bethany said:


> Hey Kallie, Found something you and others may like. Be sure to check out the other stuff too!! Fantastic stuff. LOTS FREE!!
> http://ravensblight.com/HammerAndSTakes.html This is free! All the "toys" are.


----------



## kallie

I've never heard of 5 Below. I googled and found a site, but I'm kinda confused. Is it a real store or online type deal?



lkshop said:


> Not sure if anyone has a 5 Below near them, but I was there last night and bought a floating lawn stake witch for $5. Spirt has the same one on their site for $49.99!


----------



## LairMistress

5 Below is a real store--a dollar type store, where everything is $5 or less. I'd never heard of them before seeing a post on a FB group yesterday. Turns out there is one in the town that my boyfriend passes through for work every day. They got rained out today, so he stopped in and got one of the lawn stake creatures for me. Can't beat this for $5, and like Inkshop says, I've seen others say that these are selling for $40 or more elsewhere.

This is mine--not a great shot of it, my iTouch camera sucks:


----------



## LairMistress

I spy something I've been looking for! I really wish that something like this was near me. 

I need some flicker tapers like she has on the right side in the orange packaging in the last pic. I used to have several (and orange ones too), but they're either in storage in Vegas, or my ex did away with them along with a bunch of my other stuff. 

Has anyone seen these at common stores? I bought mine at Walgreens, but it was several years ago.



> I discovered this store today at the LA County Fair in Building #7, they had great Halloween finds, really artistically displayed. It reminded me of Home Goods decor. It was called Dark Side. The owner Sue was great, and was receptive to my conversation on what haunters like me look for.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, I had no idea you were vegetarian. man, and you think you know a guy.


I don't go around broadcasting it. There are lots of things that people don't know about me, which is how I prefer it. 



happythenjaded said:


> What's wrong wif cute?


*Gags* Nothing at all, just not my style



Jezebelle said:


> I discovered this store today at the LA County Fair in Building #7, they had great Halloween finds, really artistically displayed. It reminded me of Home Goods decor. It was called Dark Side. The owner Sue was great, and was receptive to my conversation on what haunters like me look for.


Is the store only around for a very limited time, as it sounds from the 'Country Fair' part? Unfortunate, if so. Looks like quite an intriguing place to peruse.

Very nice buys.


----------



## lkshop

Here's an online pic of the floating witch I found at Five Below. You could also Buy It Now on ebay for $89. Seriously.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

I have both the ghost and the witch, but have been unable to use them two years in a row (snowstorm, hurricane.) Think that I had gotten them for about $15 each on clearance from BuyCostumes a couple years ago.


----------



## Matt1

kallie said:


> For you that have Kroger (or Ralphs and whatever other stores under that umbrella) this morning I got two boxed pose-n-stay skellies. They were 49.99 with a Kroger Plus card (regularly 69.99). Pretty sweet deal. I've got one sitting next to me right now on the couch


Is that price for each or both?


----------



## just_Tim

nothing exciting lol but I love Jack O Lanterns, was happy to get the big one from Walgreens, also picked up one of their tombstones. The tombstone is made really good very heavy, resin or something. Nice size to it as well.


----------



## ALKONOST

just_Tim said:


> nothing exciting lol but I love Jack O Lanterns, was happy to get the big one from Walgreens, also picked up one of their tombstones. The tombstone is made really good very heavy, resin or something. Nice size to it as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 170234
> View attachment 170235


I think your dog needs to see a vet! Seriously, I though it was real for a second   Awesome prop! Really cool finds too


----------



## Bethany

I didn't even notice the dog!!


----------



## Bethany

Matt said:


> Is that price for each or both?


Each. If you go to Walgreens you can just buy them for 49.99 no card needed.


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany said:


> I didn't even notice the dog!!


LOL! I was fine looking at the cool pumpkin and then...... I saw teeth!!


----------



## just_Tim

ALKONOST said:


> I think your dog needs to see a vet! Seriously, I though it was real for a second   Awesome prop! Really cool finds too


loll yeah he is pretty messed up ahaahahah !! thanks I was happy to get the jack o lantern, seen some guy on here post a walgreens pic, and thought hey i want one lol. Doesnt look big in the pic but when you put it next to a regular size one it looks a lot bigger


----------



## disembodiedvoice

kallie said:


> Thanks Bethany! You have been sending me the neatest links!! I actually need a flintlock gun for my Vampire Hunter Kit. I'd like to get a solid toy gun, but if the funds don't present themselves (and I'm not sure they will especially after those 2 pose-n-stay skellies today) I will probably try that out!


Hey Kallie, have you checked party stores for a flintlock? One near me has them for 3.99 , plastic of course but not too bad. I bought one for the same exact thing ( Vamp. kit) I don't know if Party City has anything like it or not , let me know if you can't find one and I will pick one up for you.
I didn't have a pic of it ready of course when I read this but I can post one.


----------



## sandman78

24" telco ghost pumpkin


----------



## ferguc

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Ikshop- Did you get the floating witch recently? I may need to head over to five below tomorrow morning!


----------



## lkshop

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Ikshop- Did you get the floating witch recently? I may need to head over to five below tomorrow morning!


Yep. Just got it last night.


----------



## Jezebelle

Ok, so in the Halloween vein, I bought a new pair of new/old stock glasses today. 1950's batty goodness! I sent them to my eye dr right away!


----------



## osenator

I got myself one of my dream prop yesterday, and hopefully, the store won't screw me somehow out of it, and hopefully will pick him up tonight..

Here is a tease, Today is it's favorite day and he goes Chachacha...Chachacha...

JM


----------



## Hollows Eva

I went into an old storage room that used to belong to a butcher. I had hoped for gory old knifes and axes but there was mostly xmas ornaments and dusty friers. BUT I found this bucket of absolutly lovely meet hooks! Ohh all the evil things I can use them for lol. They wont be much good in my witches theme this year, but for my upcoming serial murder theme they will fantastic!!


----------



## jdubbya

Who said Friday the 13th was unlucky? Made the rounds and got a few more little things Found these great crows at CVS. Had to go to 4 different stores to get the second one but well worth it. Love the pose they have









Also at CVS were these Villafane studios flexible pumpkin arms for only 10 bucks. Love these










Stopped by our other Spirit store and got these shackles, another blue led spotlight and a zombie outbreak sign.



















The zombie hand is from Kmart and looks really neat. A good day if I must say.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the photos Jdubbya! I haven't been to my CVS in the last two days since they hadn't set up yet (halloween items start an appearance in next week's ad BTW) but am going there today prompted by your photos. Love the bird poses as well and must pick up some of those pumpkin hands. Nice sign and that zombie hand looks pretty good.


I'm hoping that my Villafane pumpkin face from GR finally ships. It's been delayed a few times and now expecting to ship on 23rd. Seems like his studio has been really busy this year with accounts at GR and CVS.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow, jdubbya, good day indeed, Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## jdubbya

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the photos Jdubbya! I haven't been to my CVS in the last two days since they hadn't set up yet (halloween items start an appearance in next week's ad BTW) but am going there today prompted by your photos. Love the bird poses as well and must pick up some of those pumpkin hands. Nice sign and that zombie hand looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that my Villafane pumpkin face from GR finally ships. It's been delayed a few times and now expecting to ship on 23rd. Seems like his studio has been really busy this year with accounts at GR and CVS.


Thanks GOS! Good luck on the crows. The Villafane pumpkin vine arms were only at the first of 4 CVS stores I visited but I would think they'll all carry them. I was looking for the legs and stem pieces as well but no luck. I'll have to order them online for a bit more than these (mine were only $9.99 for the pair). A couple stores ha a decent selection but the other two had hardly anything at all and it didn't look like they had dedicated shelf space for more Halloween.
The zombie hand is really cool for 6 bucks. The had a foot as well, but overall Kmart is pretty dismal compared to what they use to be.



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Wow, jdubbya, good day indeed, Happy Friday the 13th!


Thanks man! It was a good day!


----------



## Katster

Dang I want some of those pumpkin arms!!!


----------



## Miss Erie

Jezebelle said:


> Ok, so in the Halloween vein, I bought a new pair of new/old stock glasses today. 1950's batty goodness! I sent them to my eye dr right away!
> View attachment 170408


GAAAAHHHH! I love these Jezebelle, so spooky retro. Great buy!


----------



## jdubbya

Katster said:


> Dang I want some of those pumpkin arms!!!


Halloween Asylum is going to carry them, along with the legs and a stem piece. These are really neat. I'm going to get another set or two for my jacks.

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-stem.html

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-arms.html


http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-legs.html


----------



## ScaredyKat

Bought this from a yard sale for $2 today.  Think I might sharpie on a little bit scarier features. See Franky hiding in back? Lol. They all move and it sings monster mash.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ScaredyKat said:


> Bought this from a yard sale for $2 today.  Think I might sharpie on a little bit scarier features. See Franky hiding in back? Lol. They all move and it sings monster mash.
> View attachment 170540


or put scary mask on them haha


----------



## ScaredyKat

Lol! I could make them mini ones!


Saki.Girl said:


> or put scary mask on them haha


----------



## 22606

Awesome finds. 

Target had these tealights (the spiderweb ones are new this year, as far as I know):









I picked this adorable fella from his vine at CVS:


----------



## GobbyGruesome

*I bring news from Canada...*

Not sure if I've just been blind before and not seen them, but Lowe's in Canada is now selling corn stalk "bunches" (although I'd use the term "bunches" loosely) for I think $7. (Spotted in Calgary.)


----------



## icemanfred

villafane pumpkin arms at cvs???
I guess I know where I will be going tomorrow.
did they have the legs or stem????




jdubbya said:


> Who said Friday the 13th was unlucky? Made the rounds and got a few more little things Found these great crows at CVS. Had to go to 4 different stores to get the second one but well worth it. Love the pose they have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also at CVS were these Villafane studios flexible pumpkin arms for only 10 bucks. Love these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by our other Spirit store and got these shackles, another blue led spotlight and a zombie outbreak sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zombie hand is from Kmart and looks really neat. A good day if I must say.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I found some flickering light bulbs at Walmart for only $1.47. They use a standard light socket. I wanted these last year and couldn't find them anywhere for a decent price, so I got a bunch. I can see plenty of uses for them.


----------



## ondeko

the Walgreens near me finally put out the Halloween stuff. I went in to get pick up a Wally and the price has just about doubled from last year--even though the quality looks pretty close. Is that an accurate impression or is it just me?


----------



## happythenjaded

Got three pieces from the 2008 The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends collection by Coynes & Company.


----------



## ondeko

My sister gave me a cool apron she had made up for the big canning/preserving weekend she hosts every year. It has a picture of someone canning tomatoes or something and the tag line: "Cause zombies are coming, baby girl." Pretty much sums up my attitude toward preserving vegetables, and homemade spaghetti sauce, and salsa. I'll try to get a photo when I get the camera back.


----------



## Kymmm

Katster said:


> Dang I want some of those pumpkin arms!!!


Me too!! Those are pretty cool!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks to the heads up here (Jdubbya) I found a CVS (3rd store I tried) that had the Pumpkin Vine Arms out on the shelf. Just put them out, 8 boxes I think. Also found the ravens at 2 stores. Used my 25% off purchase Rewards coupon from CVS on them (7.50 each) so left a happy camper. My coupon expired this Sunday so I was hoping to find some halloween items to use with it. If I would have had more funds to spend there I would have picked up the vampire bust and the scarecrow too. Great stuff at CVS this year. I posted some pics from my visit under the CVS thread.

I didn't see any pumpkin stems or legs BTW. Love to know if they will be stocking them. Wish I would have thought to ask the manager at the store I bought the arms at. Anyone know if they will be carrying them as well?


----------



## osenator




----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice timing..I like him too.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up the shackles at Dollar General for $3 or $5 last week. I saw some cute ghost & pumpkin light up necklases that I thought would work great as light for a miniature haunted house. 

I bought my stabbed rat at Spirit today. Yay!! Used my 25% off coupon.


----------



## SpiderWitch

Found a NEW Halloween store today! Mostly costumes, but picked up a large raven and a giant cauldron


----------



## ScaredyKat

Okay. I am the happiest person on earth right now (until my reaper decides to stop torturing me and send me my gift that is )! I went to five below looking for a hanging witch someone posted earlier on the forum. Found this!







They're selling the EXACT one at Walgreens for $39.99!
http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/pa...er-skeleton-body-parts/ID=prod4179687-product
I am a happy camper!
Went back and got the cemetery sign!







A couple pillar candles, a picture frame, 1 pack each of the orange and purple lights, 2 jars with lids, a pack of spider webs, another skull, from DT.
And my favorite thing:














Another $5!

Oh... and this for the bathroom door


----------



## ScaredyKat

Oh and I almost forgot, 2 packs each of creepy cloth (one black, one dark gray), and a pack of candy corn M&M's!


----------



## crazy4holidays

I finally found one of these in a spirit store and grabbed it. I also got a busted pumpkin nester, so he's going back tomorrow.


----------



## harvestmoon

I seen someone posted about the Floating Witch lawn stake that they got...so I had to go out and buy one! And boy they weren't joking about the fact that it sells for $50 online at Spirit....and I purchased it for $5 at Five Below!!! Totally stoked about this...worth the $5 and then some...not $50 quality of course..but I'd say maybe $20 at a typical retail store? I was also happy to buy them out of their Treat Bowls and Ice Bucket. I got (1) Ice Bucket and (3) Treat Bowls....all $1.00 each!!! I was too amazed  Sorry about the stock pics..but my phone and I are battling over a full SD card..

Side note....1 treat bowl will be used for candy of course, 1 for a prize for my costume contest...and the other will be the base for my crystal ball. Works pretty well!


----------



## harvestmoon

@ScaredyKat......good finds at Five Below...I seen those but I was specifically told not to come home with Halloween stuff tonight, lol.....but I at least justified my other purchases....i.e. $5 find that's $50 elsewhere...and $1.00 goodies


----------



## SpiderWitch

It's so unfair! The closest Five Below is in Denton. Texas. 1,640.3 miles from me


----------



## ScaredyKat

Lol. I want to go back and get the witch. And a head on a post that was awesome and probably sells elsewhere for at least $30! Mine didnt have the ice bucket.  I love it.


----------



## evachrono

Geez I wish my five below had all that great stuff the ones in my area just had a grand opening yesterday and all they had was back to school stuff >_<.


----------



## harvestmoon

SpiderWitch said:


> It's so unfair! The closest Five Below is in Denton. Texas. 1,640.3 miles from me


awww! I feel you on the unfair stuff....I get so jealous of everyone raving over Home Goods....well....I suppose I can't compare my woes with yours too much though...because Home Goods is only like 70 miles from me! ... but still darn it!


----------



## happythenjaded

Picked up a few pieces from the Midnight Market collection at Kohls (currently 40% off !!! I wanted... EVERYTHING!) 

Haunted House luminary (Orig $39.99... got it for $23.99... Specs: 12 3/4"H x 8 1/4"W x 5 1/4"D ):









Orament set from the same line (Orig. $9.99... got it for $5.99) I wanted the tree they had but it was flocked so heavily and shed so I passed. I might go back and get it later in Oct when they go on sale further (It was $19.99 on sale for $11.99)









Stopped by Target and got a glow in the dark beverage holder for $1.00 and also got 2 of this years LED candles for $3.00 each. There was a third style which was a witch flying across the moon I believe but I didnt like that one so I just got these 2. For those who arent familiar they do release these candles each year but in diff styles. Great for only $3.00 ! 









Lastly, I picked up a set of these YC Boney Bunch tea lights from Ross for $4.99. They also had the witches brew which I already got last time. Marshalls has tons of them as well but not the Boney Bunch style.


----------



## sookie

I put this in the CVS thread but not sure if everyone checks that. Here are some of the items they putting out now.

Stopped at CVS and got the 2 things I wanted plus found a really cool set of light up pumpkins that were 2/$5 and I had a 25% coupon.

Mini black pumpins, red lights very cool:








Floating skull, this was one of the main things I went back for today:








My puppy decided this was her favorite new friend:








Had to move it off the floor to take a pic, she wouldn't walk away from it lol This was the other thing I went back for, so glad they still had one. They only had one when I was there Thursday too these were $7.99 but it rang up $6.99 with 25% off:








Boo sign, $2.99 and 25% off I have a whole collection of these from CVS I use in my kitchen each year








Enough of the Halloween, someone wants to play


----------



## 22606

Lots of spectacular new buys. Man, do I have to make it a point to get to Five Below soon...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

went to dollar tree today found all kinds of goodies


----------



## Dr. Phibes

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 170801
> went to dollar tree today found all kinds of goodies


Got the same skeleton at DT the other day, as well as 4 of their small skeleton garland to make other crafts out of the skellies. Might even go get a few more. Can't have enough skeletons laying around hahaha.


----------



## JLWII2000

I got this today at Spirit with a 25% off coupon. I also picked up some other gravestones that weren't animated. I took this video for anyone considering this item. It's nice, I like it a lot.


----------



## crazy4holidays

Went to a different spirit today and found that they were selling the floor displays they werent using(small store). Scored a jumping store display spider for $40. Came brand new in the box with the footpad and adaptor that i dont beileve comes with the normal one.


----------



## myerman82

It seems that from last weekend to this weekend a lot of store have put out Halloween and is already picked through. I figured this would happen since I didn't really look during the week. I picked up some Apple Pumpkin from Yankee Candle and Pumpkin Carving from Bath and Body Works. I wanted that haunted house that Happy bought but it was a bit too cutesy for my display so I passed. Also, people were asking about the Halloween hand soaps from Target. I spotted the ghost, skull, and pumpkin at Five Below for $3 each.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Went back to Five below and picked up the floating witch. Really love her. Especially for $5. They sold out of the staked heads.  Guess everyone realized how big of a steal they were. But I did pick up 4 strands of indoor/outdoor lights. They are green,purple, and orange. Going to use them on the porch I think. Or maybe lining my bedroom windows.
Next payday I'm going back to pick up a couple of their lighted shapes. They have a jack-o-lantern, a spider, and a skull.


----------



## ScaredyKat

happythenjaded said:


> Picked up a few pieces from the Midnight Market collection at Kohls (currently 40% off !!! I wanted... EVERYTHING!)
> 
> Haunted House luminary (Orig $39.99... got it for $23.99... Specs: 12 3/4"H x 8 1/4"W x 5 1/4"D ):
> 
> View attachment 170778


UGH! I wanted that SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO badly. But even with 40% off and my 10$ coupon, I couldn't justify the price. I am a cheap-o! Lol! It is so cute though. My dang grandpa told me too many "back in my day, gas was 10 cents a gallon" stories I guess. Lol.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Oh and again I forgot, I picked up candy corn cotton candy, and another package of candy corn M&M's. Cracked open the first with my boyfriend last night and we were pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Miss Erie

I bought these awesome Mickey ears at Disneyland last night. I LOVE them!! They glow in the dark


----------



## myerman82

Rearranged my office last night and finally have a nice spot to display my candles when I lit them. Just picked up this Pumpkin Carving candle from Bath and Body Works and it goes great with the haunted barn.


----------



## hallorenescene

jaded, cute ghosts. I love their little faces.
lairmistress, that is a cool looking ghost. I've seen witches and ghosts displayed like that, but was kinda leery if the pole would hold the weight of the ghost or witch, especially in the wind. 
ikshop, I love the face of the witch.
garth, I promise not to tell anything about you that I don't know or that you don't want me to know. I will honor your privacy. note to self, need to make notes of things I know so I can only tell them. lol. 
just tim, that is a cool pumpkin and tombstone. I think you need to get your pooch to the vet. ohh, he looks poorly
sandman, that is a sweet adorable ghost. 
jezeabelle, those glasses rock
hallowseva, yikes. cool meat hooks. yikes
jdubbya, you got some good buys. those pumpkin arms would be awesome alright
scaredykat, that is so cute. I bet when it plays and moves to the groove, it is a people pleaser


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, I promise not to tell anything about you that I don't know or that you don't want me to know. I will honor your privacy. note to self, need to make notes of things I know so I can only tell them. lol.


That could be a "Who's on first?" joke "What do you want everyone to know?" "Nothing." "What don't you want anyone to know?" "Everything." "You want everyone to know something?" "No, nothing."

Nice finds at the dollar store, moonwitchkitty. 
JLWII2000, that is a great tombstone.
Those are my kind of Mickey ears, Miss Erie. 
Neat haunted barn, myerman82. Does the candle actually smell like a freshly-carved pumpkin?


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, I like those spider lights. I have some orange, black, white, and purple ones.
monstersquad, yes, those are cool. i'm always grabbing stuff like that
jaded, cute stuff
osenator, good deal. I know a lot will be envious of you. but me, I have one word to say....YIKES! lol
spiderwitch, cool raven
scaredykat, wow you got some good deals.
crazy, I have never seen a reaper like that before. he is very creepy and very cool looking
harvest, those will be great at your party. and all you guys getting the witch for $5.00, that is awesom


----------



## myerman82

Garthgoyle said:


> That could be a "Who's on first?" joke "What do you want everyone to know?" "Nothing." "What don't you want anyone to know?" "Everything." "You want everyone to know something?" "No, nothing."
> 
> Nice finds at the dollar store, moonwitchkitty.
> JLWII2000, that is a great tombstone.
> Those are my kind of Mickey ears, Miss Erie.
> Neat haunted barn, myerman82. Does the candle actually smell like a freshly-carved pumpkin?


It actually smells like pumpkin without being pumpkin spice. It's isn't really a sweet scent, but it is a pumpkin scent with a hint of sweetness. That's the best way I can describe it. I like it but I'm not sure if I love it yet. It is a bit overpowering and I had to take a break from it. 
The barn also came from Bath and Body works. It seems that each store only got one or two in stock and seems to be sold out. You can order it through their website though.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Found out there is another five below in my area! Calling tomorrow to see if they have any of the severed heads on a stake left!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, I like those spider lights. I have some orange, black, white, and purple ones.


Thank you, hallo. I figure that one can never have enough tealights, especially for a whopping $.50 each.



myerman82 said:


> It actually smells like pumpkin without being pumpkin spice. It's isn't really a sweet scent, but it is a pumpkin scent with a hint of sweetness. That's the best way I can describe it. I like it but I'm not sure if I love it yet. It is a bit overpowering and I had to take a break from it.


Sounds like it would smell nice, even if the aroma is a bit strong. It certainly is difficult to find candles that _are_ subtle.


----------



## hallorenescene

jaded, I love that house
sookie, I really love that hovering ghost. and I got to say, you have an adorable dog. she's so sweet looking
moonwitch, you did find lots of goodies. that store is dangerous. you think you will run in and buy 1 thing, and you can't carry out all the stuff in your arms. 
jlw, that prop is seriously cool. boy do I love it


----------



## hallorenescene

misserie, if those aren't the cutest ears. 
meyerman, what a cute setup.
haha garth, indeed it does sound like that. I always got a kick out of that skit


----------



## Bethany

OK went to a couple Walgreens yesterday & No Jack.
Went to one this morning & BAM! 1 Jack. Mine now!!


----------



## myerman82

Garthgoyle said:


> Thank you, hallo. I figure that one can never have enough tealights, especially for a whopping $.50 each.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it would smell nice, even if the aroma is a bit strong. It certainly is difficult to find candles that _are_ subtle.


I don't mind a strong scent as long is it's not overpowering. The problem is a lot of candles either have no throw or they are too strong that they give me a headache.


----------



## Bethany

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Poison Apple Head Bobbers!! Wonder what cool stuff they'll have at Universal when I go next Saturday!! 
SOOoooooooooooooooo EXCITED!!! 
Don't have a Five Below ANYWHERE near me. Really liked the witch, the treat bowls & expecially the ice bucket. 
Took this pic for HappythenJaded 








This was at Target. They put out more Halloween, but mostly only Kids costumes. 
However, up in the Dollar Bins I picked up some signs, some Large shot syringes & some HUGE Googley Eyes!! Thinking they will go on the garage door when we get a house. I think I got some other stuff too, but can't remember what.


----------



## happythenjaded

Bethany said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Poison Apple Head Bobbers!! Wonder what cool stuff they'll have at Universal when I go next Saturday!!
> SOOoooooooooooooooo EXCITED!!!
> Don't have a Five Below ANYWHERE near me. Really liked the witch, the treat bowls & expecially the ice bucket.
> Took this pic for HappythenJaded
> View attachment 170889
> 
> 
> This was at Target. They put out more Halloween, but mostly only Kids costumes.
> However, up in the Dollar Bins I picked up some signs, some Large shot syringes & some HUGE Googley Eyes!! Thinking they will go on the garage door when we get a house. I think I got some other stuff too, but can't remember what.


Awww thank you for the picture Bethany!! Made me smile!!


----------



## myerman82

hallorenescene said:


> misserie, if those aren't the cutest ears.
> meyerman, what a cute setup.
> haha garth, indeed it does sound like that. I always got a kick out of that skit


Thank you.


----------



## Spookerstar

i was out shopping the thrift stores and thought I would post a photo of what I picked up today. I clicked to the end of the pages...#992 and cracked up when I read this post. Not only did it strike me funny I now want to have severed heads on stakes! 
I love this forum!


ScaredyKat said:


> Found out there is another five below in my area! Calling tomorrow to see if they have any of the severed heads on a stake left!


----------



## HauntedHorror

I got a new friend with my Spirit discount coupon. I saw him on the shelf (he was the only dog there with a bunch of cats) and I just had to take him home. He's a pretty good size too. I already gave him a collar and leash, now he just needs a name.


----------



## Spookerstar

*great thrift store find*

Ok, made a trip to a big thrift store my Dad told me about. They generally just have a lot of clothes but today I found something that both amazed me but also creeped me out. It isn't real, it is a stuffed head. What company makes such items?
I picture making they eyes more demonic, darkening the horns, and hanging it in a display with a pentagram and candles. Can you tell I am excited the the upcoming American Horror Story this year?


----------



## The Red Hallows

I seriously need a Five Below store... I'd buy two of the floating stake witches.


----------



## hallorenescene

hey Bethany, those cat dispensers are as cute as the ghost dispensers
haunted, wicked looking dog. so what are you naming him.
spooker, it looks real.


----------



## icemanfred

that a cool tombstone. never noticed it before.
thanks for posting a video


----------



## 22606

Did you name your cute new dog yet, HauntedHorror?

That ram head looks _incredibly_ lifelike, Spookerstar. If you make those changes, be sure to post pictures


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Spookerstar said:


> Ok, made a trip to a big thrift store my Dad told me about. They generally just have a lot of clothes but today I found something that both amazed me but also creeped me out. It isn't real, it is a stuffed head. What company makes such items?
> I picture making they eyes more demonic, darkening the horns, and hanging it in a display with a pentagram and candles. Can you tell I am excited the the upcoming American Horror Story this year?


I love that ! I would never find anything that unique in one of our thrift stores. Mine mostly have clothes that all smell weird and old broken items. when does Coven start?? Carolina Pottery has this large wooden pentagram for 15 bucks I keep wanting to get. It really isn't worth 15 bucks since I could get some wood and nail it together myself but I guess I just like the idea this store has this huge thing hanging on their wall...probably not even thinking its a pentagram.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Just purchased Distortions "Lullaby" Frightronic Prop from Halloween Asylum. It is their "Deal Of The Day". If you've been thinking about purchasing this prop, I'd jump all over this deal. It's the lowest I've ever seen it offered. $249.99+shipping.


----------



## im the goddess

Spookerstar said:


> Ok, made a trip to a big thrift store my Dad told me about. They generally just have a lot of clothes but today I found something that both amazed me but also creeped me out. It isn't real, it is a stuffed head. What company makes such items?
> I picture making they eyes more demonic, darkening the horns, and hanging it in a display with a pentagram and candles. Can you tell I am excited the the upcoming American Horror Story this year?


You have to share, what thrift store, and where? Is it worth the trip?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wish we had a Five Below in our area. Those floating ghosts and witches were sold a few years ago and I almost bought the ghost guy when BuyCostumes had him on sale. Had other stuff I needed more than him and when I went back to get him, he was discontinued. Guess I know where the unsold stock of them went! Dang! 

_BTW, if anyone sees a ghost guy in their store and would be willing to pick it up for me and ship, PM me and I'll happily reimburse you.
_

@@HauntedHorror that dog looks great in your photo. We were just in a Spirit last night but I didn't notice him. Saw tons of cats and the deer. Cool buy and he looks great with your chain leash.

@@Spookerstar, that goat/ram head looks so real! I thought for sure seeing the pic first that it was a taxidermy. Really, really nice find. I like where your mind is going with it. I can also see it simmering in a large cauldron. It's those one-of-kind things you occasionally find at thrift stores that make it worth all the trips in there you find bupkis.


----------



## JLWII2000

This weekend at Spirit I purchased electrocuted prisoner and the control box, wilting flower vase with flowers, pumpkin nester, and the animated tombstone....I smoked that 25% coupon! LOL. Here is a video of all four items in action if anyone is interested. I really think pumpkin nester is the best prop spirit has to offer this year.


----------



## frogkid11

Had success just after lunch for finding the vampire bust from CVS and the floating witch from 5 Below. While scoring the floating witch, I happened upon a Don Post Studios staked decapitated head! What a find....this will be perfect displayed with the Headless Horseman - after a little "fixing up". Hope everyone had a great Sunday of scouring some neat finds.


----------



## Katster

Pumpkin guy is absolutely hilarious!!! I couldn't stop laughing while I was watching him! I am almost scared to go look at how much that one cost but whatever he is well worth it just from watching.


----------



## Spookerstar

im the goddess said:


> You have to share, what thrift store, and where? Is it worth the trip?


The thrift store isn't in the best part of town but occasionally has something very unique. It is right next to Casa Bonita on Colfax and Pierce in Edgewater I think. It isn't real but it sure looks like it. The horns are cracking but I think we can hot glut them together. When you get up close you can totally see it is a stuffed animal but makes me wonder what sort of company made those?


----------



## JLWII2000

..........


----------



## JLWII2000

frogkid11 said:


> Had success just after lunch for finding the vampire bust from CVS and the floating witch from 5 Below. While scoring the floating witch, I happened upon a Don Post Studios staked decapitated head! What a find....this will be perfect displayed with the Headless Horseman - after a little "fixing up". Hope everyone had a great Sunday of scouring some neat finds.
> 
> View attachment 170957


What does the vampire head do? Is it animated? Can you take video of it?


----------



## sookie

JLWII2000 said:


> This weekend at Spirit I purchased electrocuted prisoner and the control box, wilting flower vase with flowers, pumpkin nester, and the animated tombstone....I smoked that 25% coupon! LOL. Here is a video of all four items in action if anyone is interested. I really think pumpkin nester is the best prop spirit has to offer this year.


The pumpkin in a swing is amazing! I love it!

But that tombstone, that I really want. Very cool items!


----------



## myerman82

I picked up these awesome finds from the second hand store today. The first one is a Spookytown piece for my villiage for only $3.00
The second is a Costco Haunted House (Thank you happythenjaded for looking it up for me) For only $25 and $15 after after discounts.


----------



## HauntedHorror

Garthgoyle said:


> Did you name your cute new dog yet, HauntedHorror?


Not yet! I made a list of ideas though:
Bones
Ash
Zed
Fluffy
Cerberus
Brains
Hollow
Doom
Lucky


----------



## Miss Erie

Spookerstar said:


> The thrift store isn't in the best part of town but occasionally has something very unique. It is right next to Casa Bonita on Colfax and Pierce in Edgewater I think. It isn't real but it sure looks like it. The horns are cracking but I think we can hot glut them together. When you get up close you can totally see it is a stuffed animal but makes me wonder what sort of company made those?


Casa Bonita!!!! Ever since that South Park episode, I've always wanted to go LOL!


----------



## 22606

frogkid11 said:


> Had success just after lunch for finding the vampire bust from CVS and the floating witch from 5 Below.


Of three, only _one_ CVS around here has Halloween out, and they did not have either of the busts; the rest are all up to being stocked with Fall merchandise. Five Below stunk... You got very lucky

Great buys, all.


----------



## Tyrant

Found a pretty awesome porcelain skull milk bottle at Marshall's yesterday (sorry for the bad picture. Using the camera phone). Every year we dedicate a few days entirely to hunting for Halloween finds so we made our first run yesterday. I found a lot of stuff but the bottle was the most unusual. Part of me wants to uncork it and put some black, dead foliage in it, the other part wants to leave it as is.


----------



## DeadMonique

Yay! My target finally put these guys out. Going to frame the boxes and hang them in my kitchen. (and make my boyfriend eat all of the cereal) Picked up some cookie cutters(bat, ghost, pumpkin) for a SR-like swap on Instagram and the bat Pyrex bowl also. I liked last years design better but oh well!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

frogkid11 said:


> Had success just after lunch for finding the vampire bust from CVS and the floating witch from 5 Below. While scoring the floating witch, I happened upon a Don Post Studios staked decapitated head! What a find....this will be perfect displayed with the Headless Horseman - after a little "fixing up". Hope everyone had a great Sunday of scouring some neat finds.
> 
> View attachment 170957


Wait, did you seriously find that Don Post severed head at 5 Below? Or somewhere else?


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff everyone. The Pumpkin guy is my favorite. Every time I go into Spirit I have to push his button several times. 
If there are any left later I will own one.


----------



## frogkid11

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Wait, did you seriously find that Don Post severed head at 5 Below? Or somewhere else?


Yep - you read it correctly. My store had 5 left when I walked out with mine - but yes, it was indeed the Don Post Studios staked head prop for $5.00.


----------



## frogkid11

JLWII2000 said:


> What does the vampire head do? Is it animated? Can you take video of it?


Hey JLWII2000, he's not what I would call animated (like the Medusa head last year) instead he just has a red lightbulb inside the base and you flip a switch on the bottom which causes him to light up internally. I can take a picture soon, but I'm repainting him to blend better with my existing busts. It's hard to tell in my picture, but he has that green paint treatment and matches the Medusa head. I have his eyes and mouth holes blocked with paper while I've been painting him up.


----------



## 22606

Tyrant said:


> I found a lot of stuff but the bottle was the most unusual. Part of me wants to uncork it and put some black, dead foliage in it, the other part wants to leave it as is.


Nice bottle. I like the idea of adding the black foliage to it.



DeadMonique said:


> Going to frame the boxes and hang them in my kitchen. (and make my boyfriend eat all of the cereal).


When he has one scraggly, lone tooth left, ask yourself if it was truly worth it...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

frogkid11 said:


> Hey JLWII2000, he's not what I would call animated (like the Medusa head last year) instead he just has a red lightbulb inside the base and you flip a switch on the bottom which causes him to light up internally. I can take a picture soon, but I'm repainting him to blend better with my existing busts. It's hard to tell in my picture, but he has that green paint treatment and matches the Medusa head. I have his eyes and mouth holes blocked with paper while I've been painting him up.



JLWII2000, I posted a photo of him lit under the CVS thread on Friday I think. I few people were asking about him so I think he will sell out pretty fast. 19.99 I believe. You can also see the photo in my 2013 Album. He's cool. Kind of a heavy plaster like material.

BTW he has a Try Me button so I _think_ you could possibly rewire him and make his light come on by a triggered device so he would come to life as the kids approach. Not certian about this, but I know others here are qualified to say if this can be done.


----------



## JLWII2000

Ghost of Spookie said:


> JLWII2000, I posted a photo of him lit under the CVS thread on Friday I think. I few people were asking about him so I think he will sell out pretty fast. 19.99 I believe. You can also see the photo in my 2013 Album. He's cool. Kind of a heavy plaster like material.
> 
> BTW he has a Try Me button so I _think_ you could possibly rewire him and make his light come on by a triggered device so he would come to life as the kids approach. Not certian about this, but I know others here are qualified to say if this can be done.


Thanks! I looked for him at CVS here and no luck. Oh well  Looks nice!


----------



## Penumbra

I got a full size Walgreens skeleton for $3.00! It was hanging in the window at my goodwill, the sticker on the back said three dollars and it was the only price tag on it. So they let me take it for that price!


----------



## frogkid11

Penumbra said:


> I got a full size Walgreens skeleton for $3.00! It was hanging in the window at my goodwill, the sticker on the back said three dollars and it was the only price tag on it. So they let me take it for that price!


that is an AWESOME price, Penumbra - CONGRATS!


----------



## JLWII2000

I found a thread on this site about a $15 tombstone at Home Depot. I sought it out and found it on my first try. Plus I get a 10% military discount so it was $13.50. Well worth either price! It's 23 inches tall and made out of tough resin. I need to fix the little paint drip though. But I have a paint just for that. That's it for this weekend, and perhaps the entire season. I've bought waaaaaaaaaaay too much stuff this weekend.


----------



## ScaredyKat

JEALOUS!!! Great buy!


Penumbra said:


> I got a full size Walgreens skeleton for $3.00! It was hanging in the window at my goodwill, the sticker on the back said three dollars and it was the only price tag on it. So they let me take it for that price!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

frogkid11 said:


> Yep - you read it correctly. My store had 5 left when I walked out with mine - but yes, it was indeed the Don Post Studios staked head prop for $5.00.


OK, so now I'll be stopping by the local 5 Below tomorrow, but mine probably won't have that.


----------



## myerman82

I just lost two eBay auctions...does that count?  Didn't think so LOL


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

My wonderful hubby bought me 2 candelabras from Spirit. They're great. 4' tall and metal. I love them!


----------



## 22606

You really lucked out getting the skeleton for _that_ price, Penumbra
I also purchased one of those tombstones the other day, JLW; hell of a buy.
I like that candelabra, Sublime Nightmare. (I just hope that yours are more sturdy than the one that Spirit had on display)


----------



## MbHaunter

Went just looking with 25% coupon from spirit and saw the zombie monkey with cymbals. I don't have a circus theme, but it was so creepy I had to get it. Also Canadian tire has some great clearance items from last year. Got a fiber optic witch for the kids, and a animated tombstone for $7.00. Was a great day!


----------



## 22606

That is a very unique tombstone, mbHaunter; love the monkey (I also bought him, as soon as Spirit opened); and the witch is pretty interesting in her own right


----------



## DeadMonique

Not sure what you mean by "when". He already only has one tooth!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i got a tabletop flaming cauldron,window leecher,haunted talking portrait and prototype eyeball lights


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> I picked up these awesome finds from the second hand store today. The first one is a Spookytown piece for my villiage for only $3.00
> The second is a Costco Haunted House (Thank you happythenjaded for looking it up for me) For only $25 and $15 after after discounts.


You're welcome


----------



## BlueFrog

The paws of a timber wolf

The skin of a monkey

The feet of a rook

The spongey skull of an infected dog

The wings of a flying fish

The fur of a coyote

The skeletal hand of a human woman


No, this isn't the ingredients list for a witch's brew. It's the summary of my recent online purchases.  Combine these with moving to a new house (closed on Friday the 13th!) that will afford me a proper work space at loooong last, and who knows WHAT will be appearing in future displays.


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> The paws of a timber wolf
> 
> The skin of a monkey
> 
> The feet of a rook
> 
> The spongey skull of an infected dog
> 
> The wings of a flying fish
> 
> The fur of a coyote
> 
> The skeletal hand of a human woman
> 
> 
> No, this isn't the ingredients list for a witch's brew. It's the summary of my recent online purchases.  Combine these with moving to a new house (closed on Friday the 13th!) that will afford me a proper work space at loooong last, and who knows WHAT will be appearing in future displays.


Congratulations on your new house!! Closing on Friday the 13th can only bring luck!!


----------



## LairMistress

Ghost of Spookie:

I will be in the area of a Five Below on the 27th--not very soon, I know--but if you still need the ghost by then, let me know and I'll look for you. Or, if my boyfriend happens to have a chance to stop in on his way to/from work, I will have him look. I'm wishing now that I'd had him pick up the witch, too, so he may be going back before I do.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wish we had a Five Below in our area. Those floating ghosts and witches were sold a few years ago and I almost bought the ghost guy when BuyCostumes had him on sale. Had other stuff I needed more than him and when I went back to get him, he was discontinued. Guess I know where the unsold stock of them went! Dang!
> 
> _BTW, if anyone sees a ghost guy in their store and would be willing to pick it up for me and ship, PM me and I'll happily reimburse you.
> _
> 
> @@HauntedHorror that dog looks great in your photo. We were just in a Spirit last night but I didn't notice him. Saw tons of cats and the deer. Cool buy and he looks great with your chain leash.
> 
> @@Spookerstar, that goat/ram head looks so real! I thought for sure seeing the pic first that it was a taxidermy. Really, really nice find. I like where your mind is going with it. I can also see it simmering in a large cauldron. It's those one-of-kind things you occasionally find at thrift stores that make it worth all the trips in there you find bupkis.


----------



## Bethany

Picked up a small package of White Chocolate Candy corn M & M's yesterday. 
Not what I expected, yet couldn't stop eating them.


----------



## Spooky McWho

This weekend we got the Jack Skellington from walgreens, the misfortune teller and some great skeleton hand candelabra from Spirit and a whole truck of wood foam and PVC from Menards. Time to get these projects done!


----------



## hallorenescene

jlw, you got some awesome props. wow. I would love any one of them. thanks for posting the video. they're cool looking, but the animation is awesome. that tombstone would so look good in my graveyard, and I was smiling when the pumpkin man tossed his cookies. lol. that is a cool tombstone too. you could always make that paint run into a blood drip.
frog, you got some nice finds too. man, that vampire head is awesome. yes, does he do anything
meyer, I always love those village pieces
haunted horror, I think you should name him ...dem bones
tyrant, that is a neat milk bottle. it makes me want to hold my nose and smell it. lol
dead Monique, I would eat the count Dracula one for you.
ewwwww garth, I was going to buy all the boxes too. 
sublime, you have a very tasteful hubby. cool candelabras
mbhaunter, nice buys. there are a lot on here that are doing a circus theme, they would love that monkey
bluefrog, those have got to be the most unusual things you have ever gotten, lol, and congratulations on finding the new house.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I FINALLY found one of the skeleton couple, a couple of skull plates, and silver spider dish at home goods. And picked up a 2ft tall haunted pumpkin at Meijers for 60 bux (my b'day present, very early lol) for our haunted pumpkin patch theme for next year, though i'll put him out EVERY year too as awesome as he is!!! UGH I cant get it to post my video of my pumpkin 








<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid972.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fae210%2Ftortured_serenity%2F001_zps6fc61525.mp4">









http://s972.photobucket.com/user/tortured_serenity/media/001_zps6fc61525.mp4.html
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid972.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fae210%2Ftortured_serenity%2F001_zps6fc61525.mp4">


----------



## Paint It Black

Yay for you, TS!! I know you have been wanting that skele couple statuette for a while now.


----------



## ChrisW

Took advantage of the 25% off coupon this week-end at Spirit. Bought the "Monkey Chimes" figure, a few red LED spotlights. Also got one of the skull candelabras and some argyle Jack Skellington socks for my wife!


----------



## Bethany

Hmmm Don't remember seeing that Skele couple at HG when we were there. Could I justify buying it now to put on our 25th Wedding Anniverary cake in 2016?
I think so. Since I could put it out every year until then & we'll celebrate our anniversary with the Halloween party that year........ Def. gonna be a tiered cake that year. Lot of Sliver with maybe black & red accents...


----------



## tortured_serenity

Thanks, so sweet of you to remember, yeah i've been looking for it since i saw the pic. I've been buying everything skeleton couples/bride and grooms this year because thats what me and hubby are dressing as (see pic in costume forum) and we had a rough patch where we didn't know if we'd still be married come Halloween so it means a whole LOT that this halloween we will be still and have all of these skeleton couples to see over that years that we made it!



Paint It Black said:


> Yay for you, TS!! I know you have been wanting that skele couple statuette for a while now.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Hallmark also has an awesome looking skele bride and groom set but those are in color, not silver. 



Bethany said:


> Hmmm Don't remember seeing that Skele couple at HG when we were there. Could I justify buying it now to put on our 25th Wedding Anniverary cake in 2016?
> I think so. Since I could put it out every year until then & we'll celebrate our anniversary with the Halloween party that year........ Def. gonna be a tiered cake that year. Lot of Sliver with maybe black & red accents...


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> ewwwww garth, I was going to buy all the boxes too.


Hey, she said that her boyfriend was going to be forced to eat _all_ of the cereal... No one is stopping you 

Great items, tortured_serenity. More couples could take a lesson from you and your husband...


----------



## icemanfred

that pumpkin is cool!!!! what does he do?




tortured_serenity said:


> I FINALLY found one of the skeleton couple, a couple of skull plates, and silver spider dish at home goods. And picked up a 2ft tall haunted pumpkin at Meijers for 60 bux (my b'day present, very early lol) for our haunted pumpkin patch theme for next year, though i'll put him out EVERY year too as awesome as he is!!! UGH I cant get it to post my video of my pumpkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid972.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fae210%2Ftortured_serenity%2F001_zps6fc61525.mp4">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s972.photobucket.com/user/tortured_serenity/media/001_zps6fc61525.mp4.html
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid972.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fae210%2Ftortured_serenity%2F001_zps6fc61525.mp4">


----------



## icemanfred

dont have $350 so I picked this for $10 at walmart


----------



## Ghouliet

My zombie cat arrived today, I am thrilled with the way it looks and can't wait to use it this year.


----------



## kakugori

Thanks to the post about the World Market discount today, I got the mummified cats, some cookie cutters, and the ouija board mints tin.


Ordered most of the props I'll buy for this year yesterday from Spirit, Trendy Halloween, Haunt Asylum, and a little Sam from Trick 'r Treat from Amazon. The Cornstalker and the Harvester are going to look good together.


I also dug around in a cabinet yesterday and found some old Halloween stuff. Old treat bags from when I was a kid, lots of candles, and 4 little Halloween themed magnets I think I made once upon a time - ghost, leaf, cat, and moon with a bat. Unfortunately, 3 out of 4 were glittered and the magnets were off, but a quick bit of glue and sealer and that's all done and they're on the fridge right now.


----------



## The Red Hallows

*I found a profile skeleton man in a top hat at goodwill for 1.99, a gemmy tombstone, a cool wall art piece of a tree and two little owls. .*


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i love that negative of the tree so beautiful


----------



## dbruner

I ordered "The Hollow" from movie stop yesterday after reading about it here. I should have it next weekend. Can't wait, I really need a halloween movie fix but I prefer to watch at home in broad daylight on dvd.


----------



## evachrono

Awesome haul The Red Hallows


----------



## tortured_serenity

Icemanfred his eyes light up and he laughs wickedly then says happy halloween. I have a video of it on my photobucket page but can't get it to post here.


----------



## hallorenescene

tortured, those are cool items. that skelly couple really rock. nice sentiment too
ghouliet, that is one freaky cat. he is awesome looking.
iceman, I don't get it.
red hallows, those are all cool items. that tree one that looks like lightening hit it is really the coolest.


----------



## Jezebelle

Thrift store in Denver, with 4 aisles of Halloween decor!!


----------



## Katster

Red Hallows I love that tree art!!! It looks like a negative from an old camera!


----------



## Katster

Whoa, I just realized this is page 999 that is 666 upside down... kinda cool to be on this page! The devil made me do it!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow jezebelle, your thrift store looks packed.


----------



## Bethany

Hopefully I'll find lots of stuff in the thrift stores tomorrow!!


----------



## witchy poo

Found these great little vintage shoes, mummy and wolf man dolls at Goodwill. Shoes will go in the witches dressing room and the dolls will be held by old antique creepy dolls.


----------



## Ecula

Look people what I found:









It says it has been made at midnight, when there was full Moon, 
in Iisalmi, one city in Finland. It is horror soda, a cola drink.


----------



## Bethany

witchy poo, LOVE LOVE LOVE the shoes. I keep looking for a pair for a witch set up inside the front door! Still Looking. Hopefully I'll get lucky this year.
BTW those little dolls are adorable.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ecula said:


> Look people what I found:
> 
> View attachment 171439
> 
> 
> It says it has been done at midnight, when there was full Moon,
> in Iisalmi, one city in Finland. It is horror soda, a cola drink.


now that is cool


----------



## witchy poo

Bethany, I love them too. They look like kids size, they are pretty small. I will keep an eye out for another pair for you.


----------



## LairMistress

I like your skull profile so much better than the Jack o' Lantern that I got. It does the same thing, looks like it's by the same company. I found mine at Goodwill for about the same price, too.  I think I posted a pic of it several pages back.

Jezebelle, I am so jealous of your thrift store! It looks like our Goodwill in Vegas. I miss that place, honestly. Goodwill that is, not Vegas. (only because the X still lives there!)

I guess I didn't post my finds from Sunday, got busy and forgot!



tortured_serenity said:


> Icemanfred his eyes light up and he laughs wickedly then says happy halloween. I have a video of it on my photobucket page but can't get it to post here.


----------



## myerman82

Ecula said:


> Look people what I found:
> 
> View attachment 171439
> 
> 
> It says it has been done at midnight, when there was full Moon,
> in Iisalmi, one city in Finland. It is horror soda, a cola drink.


I love these Halloween cans. I especially love the pumpkin flickering lights. I wish we had those here. I have something that they would go perfect in.


----------



## osenator




----------



## kakugori

I got my Spirit order today (that was fast shipping! Ordered Sunday) plus some stuff at the store. Ah, 25% off coupons. So, I've got the medusa head (the snakes sold it), the undead dog, support Halloween magnets, Misfortune teller (PITA, see injuries thread), and the weeping angel anim. I also ordered one of the glowstick pitchforks. Here's how it came out of the box:







It was crammed into a box it didn't fit into with the quite heavy misfortune teller. Trying to contact Spirit's customer service and not having a lot of luck - first try to find their contact info! Then the email form on their site isn't working. Going to call tomorrow, and if that doesn't get me anywhere I'll drive all the freakin' way back to the store and see about that.


----------



## deeds0709

I have been to Finland! I love Helsinki and such awesome people! I would love to have some Halloween soda with the pumpkin!


myerman82 said:


> I love these Halloween cans. I especially love the pumpkin flickering lights. I wish we had those here. I have something that they would go perfect in.


----------



## Palladino

A tambourine for my seance parlour!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

wow!!!!! everyone is getting great hauls!!!! great finds everybody!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

witchypoo, so cute of shoes. I still have the little cloth shoes you made me.
ecula, I want that pop. those cans are awesome. and those pumpkin lights are soooo cute
ssenator, nice haul. that raven in a cage is pretty cool
kaku, that sucks. that baby needs to be replaced


----------



## Penumbra

Got the Pumpkin Nester today from Spirit... At full price. Yes, I paid every penny. Why? Because I think he's great! Luckily, mine was not damaged or broken like most seem to be. True, his voice is annoying at first, but you get used to it.


----------



## Spooky McWho

I got the Wacky Mole clown from Spirit for my husband's birthday. He immediately set it up and took it to the basement to set it up under the black lights. It is very creepy and cool,


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Today my brother and I went to a thrift shop in my neighborhood to buy him a suit; he's going to be a zombie in my haunt this year ( we bought the suit _now_ so we could bury it for a few weeks to give it that "just exhumed" look on Halloween ). As we pulled into the parking lot I saw this (actually one like this) and it caught my interest:









I asked how much the guy wanted for it, he said $100.00. We bantered back and forth as we looked at his suits (and other junk, _literally_) Eventually we talked him down to $20.00. SCORE!


----------



## deeds0709

What a coincidence I live in Kentucky and saw one like that at our Goodwill about 2 weeks ago $25.50 I would loved to have had it but I don't have the room for it.


Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Today my brother and I went to a thrift shop in my neighborhood to buy him a suit; he's going to be a zombie in my haunt this year ( we bought the suit _now_ so we could bury it for a few weeks to give it that "just exhumed" look on Halloween ). As we pulled into the parking lot I saw this (actually one like this) and it caught my interest:
> 
> View attachment 171719
> 
> 
> I asked how much the guy wanted for it, he said $100.00. We bantered back and forth as we looked at his suits (and other junk, _literally_) Eventually we talked him down to $20.00. SCORE!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Scored a vintage blow mold and pumpkin at goodwill today. Along with two bag of othe halloween items.


----------



## Pumpkin5

These arrived for me today from Halloween Asylum.....I kind of love them....


----------



## myerman82

Picked up two large jars of Yankee Candle Apple Pumpkin. I highly recommend apple pumpkin to anyone looking for a great fall scent. They used a buy one get one free coupon so they were pretty cheap. 
I also picked up this spider candle jar holder at 30% off at Yankee Candle. 
The third picture shows the spider candle jar holder with a candle (Yankee Candle Super Sweet Pumpkin for anyone that's interested) and a Lumi-Lid.


----------



## Paint It Black

I got two strands of the green lights from Walgreens for my witches cauldren, two strands of purple lights from CVS for dining room ambiance , some hula skirts from the resale shop (to use for straw in making a scarecrow).
Man, I have tried for two years now to find the green Walgreens lights. They are always out. So I was happy to finally find them.
I also got some more battery-operated tea lights from Dollar Tree. They now come in a two-pack (last year it was a 3-pack).


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

this little fella...

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/pumpkin-patch-terror.html


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

LittleBlueBMW said:


> this little fella...
> 
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/pumpkin-patch-terror.html


Very nice. Noticed him on there a few weeks ago, but don't think I'll be able to get that one this year.


----------



## Bethany

3 of the 4 guys pictured here. And a lot of other stuff.


----------



## tracerall

Omg I have drake too!!! I found these cute handheld flicker light candles at Walmart today for 3.97. I am using them for my grandin road lady props. They will be holding them in the cemetery. It beats paying 20 for a lantern!!!!


----------



## evachrono

Any pics of the Handheld flicker light candle I'm interested


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I got these pumpkins. Don't judge the paint job, we're remodeling the house and we still have to repaint this area, but I couldn't wait to put the pumpkins up just to see how they looked!


----------



## Ateup

Video of zombie head eating rat from Party City.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200773589119155&l=6608571958663452512


----------



## Katster

Bethany I am SO JEALOUS!!! You sly dog you how did you score those bad boys and 3 of them!


----------



## Bethany

Just good timing I guess. Seems they aren't so popular here in Mickey Land. 
I can check for more. ORIGINAL cost + shipping. My Jack is sure gonna be lonely when the other 3 go to their new homes. Gotta figure out where to put them when I go to Universal on Saturday. Need the back seat. 

The rat eating Zombie head would be so much better without the talking.


----------



## myerman82

Bethany said:


> Just good timing I guess. Seems they aren't so popular here in Mickey Land.
> I can check for more. ORIGINAL cost + shipping. My Jack is sure gonna be lonely when the other 3 go to their new homes. Gotta figure out where to put them when I go to Universal on Saturday. Need the back seat.


I don't have the space for the Jack Skeleton but I'm going to check my Walgreens anyway. I think I want one now.


----------



## Bethany

myerman82 said:


> I don't have the space for the Jack Skeleton but I'm going to check my Walgreens anyway. I think I want one now.


If you have a spot on the wall to hang jack, you have room. He doesn't stand on his own. He's 6 ft. tall, head is flat in back & hangs from a nail.  Perfect decoration. I don't know where mine will go - until next year, storage.


----------



## myerman82

Bethany said:


> If you have a spot on the wall to hang jack, you have room. He doesn't stand on his own. He's 6 ft. tall, head is flat in back & hangs from a nail.  Perfect decoration. I don't know where mine will go - until next year, storage.


Sorry if I missed it, but how much are they?


----------



## Bethany

myerman82 said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but how much are they?


$19.99! I couldn't have picked them up for people if they were more. LOL that's almost $100.00 in my backseat in jacks alone. LMAO


----------



## JasonB5449

Picked these up for my cemetery columns. $3 each at the Habitat Store. No patina needed!


----------



## Bethany

JasonB5449 said:


> Picked these up for my cemetery columns. $3 each at the Habitat Store. No patina needed!
> 
> View attachment 172064


Gotta love the Habitat stores!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG love the lanterns


----------



## JasonB5449

Thanks. Now I just gotta remove the real bird poop and have Terra show me how to put it back on.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany, throw Jacks in the trunk. 
Jason, great score with the lanterns.


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> Bethany, throw Jacks in the trunk.
> Jason, great score with the lanterns.


LMAO Let me post a pic of my hatchback.


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkin $4.50 Dracula Spatula $1.00













Cocktail Book $1.00 Small Drawered Box $5.00

Pumpkins & Dracula Spatula are good to go. 
Cocktail book will get a "potions" makeover & the small Drawered box will also get a make over to hold my potion bottles. Each drawer opens & is divided into 3 sections. Ohhh cannot wait to get that done!

iamthegoddess, for you, pictures of my car













inside back seat on floor (Jacks are on seat) this is a picture of my hatchback.

Living in a 5th wheel tends to be challenging. My car becomes my storage area. Hubby has already been complaining about my craft stuff "taking over".  whatever I have to keep busy, don't I?


----------



## radar

Went nuts, 
Have the misfortune Teller
Creepy Caretaker
Fungus Amongus
Death Row
Pop Zombie
Pumpkin Head
Rockin Moldy Mommy
Angel of death
Sarah the witch (One good looking witch)
and Spell reading witch

One of about 45+ that will be set up at the campground this year...I cant wait!!


----------



## mickkell

OK,I saw these on here and decided to go on the hunt.I got the last two at the Peoria Walgreens .


----------



## Bethany

mickkell said:


> OK,I saw these on here and decided to go on the hunt.I got the last two at the Peoria Walgreens .
> View attachment 172207


You got twins! LOL They just need popcorn buckets!! 
I have Quads.


----------



## myerman82

I really feel like I hit the jackpot tonight with my findings. First is a Nightmare Before Christmas house that lights up. I found it for only $4.99 in perfect condition at the second hand store. Next is a Grim Reaper (or Creeper) that lights up for $2.99. Last is a Yankee Candle pumpkin guy taper hold from 2005 that I found for $3.99.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Got some more masks in the mail for my wreath. 4 down, 5 to go!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I LOVE that reaper! Great find. Now I need one!


myerman82 said:


> I really feel like I hit the jackpot tonight with my findings. First is a Nightmare Before Christmas house that lights up. I found it for only $4.99 in perfect condition at the second hand store. Next is a Grim Reaper (or Creeper) that lights up for $2.99. Last is a Yankee Candle pumpkin guy taper hold from 2005 that I found for $3.99.


----------



## ScaredyKat

You of course bought 4, so you could send me 1 righttttt? 


Bethany said:


> You got twins! LOL They just need popcorn buckets!!
> I have Quads.
> View attachment 172208


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Myerman- You hit the jackpot with that NBC piece. Amazing, and for a measly $5? You are sooooo lucky! I'm green with envy over here


----------



## Saki.Girl

myerman82 said:


> I really feel like I hit the jackpot tonight with my findings. First is a Nightmare Before Christmas house that lights up. I found it for only $4.99 in perfect condition at the second hand store. Next is a Grim Reaper (or Creeper) that lights up for $2.99. Last is a Yankee Candle pumpkin guy taper hold from 2005 that I found for $3.99.


OMG love the NBC and the reaper items wow great finds


----------



## myerman82

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Myerman- You hit the jackpot with that NBC piece. Amazing, and for a measly $5? You are sooooo lucky! I'm green with envy over here


Thank you, I never get lucky like this so I'm really enojoying it. I plugged it in and everything and it works like new, no chips or cracks.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Lucky! Going to have to hit my thrift stores soon!


----------



## myerman82

ScaredyKat said:


> Lucky! Going to have to hit my thrift stores soon!


Thanks, I was glad I looked in the normal section and not just the Halloween section. I don't normally find good stuff so I consider myself lucky.


----------



## stormygirl84

Yesterday I got a great surprise in the mail (considering I wasn't expecting it until Saturday): my most recent Amazon order. DVDs of Supernatural Season 8, Dracula: Dead and Loving It, and The Monster Squad.

I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Halloween Havoc

K so I took my nephew to the mall today and he insisted on going into Halloween City even though I vowed I never would go back in there again. But I'm kinda glad I did - I got these three styrofoam heads for $0.99 each when last week I paid $5 for one and I also got this huge spider web for my 14 ft. x 14 ft. spider. This is what I got today.







Gonna turn the heads into spooky. Whoo hoo.


----------



## mickkell

lol,indeed you do.Im thinking Im going to animate one and maybe a flying crank jack with the other.Ideas??


----------



## whichypoo

mickkell said:


> OK,I saw these on here and decided to go on the hunt.I got the last two at the Peoria Walgreens .
> View attachment 172207


Hey Mickkell there was another one at the Peoria and 67th walgreens today I got one and they still had one hanging


----------



## lizzyborden

Spent yesterday sorting, moving and throwing away stuff out of the boxes that keep getting shoved around my dining and living room as I'm getting ready to start repairing drywall and painting. I can't believe all the cool stuff I found that I forgot about! There's two brandy snifters and a glass cakeplate that would look so cool in my creepy kitchen, the wall fountain and concrete praying hands that will be part of my cemetery display, a box of assorted bottles that I've been looking for and of course the aquarium which I'd love to put heads into like on The Walking Dead, but will probably have to settle for skulls and body parts instead. Can't wait to get back to it today to see what else I "find."


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Bethany said:


> View attachment 172076
> View attachment 172077
> 
> Pumpkin $4.50 Dracula Spatula $1.00
> View attachment 172078
> View attachment 172079
> 
> Cocktail Book $1.00 Small Drawered Box $5.00
> 
> Pumpkins & Dracula Spatula are good to go.
> Cocktail book will get a "potions" makeover & the small Drawered box will also get a make over to hold my potion bottles. Each drawer opens & is divided into 3 sections. Ohhh cannot wait to get that done!
> 
> iamthegoddess, for you, pictures of my car
> View attachment 172080
> View attachment 172081
> 
> inside back seat on floor (Jacks are on seat) this is a picture of my hatchback.
> 
> Living in a 5th wheel tends to be challenging. My car becomes my storage area. Hubby has already been complaining about my craft stuff "taking over".  whatever I have to keep busy, don't I?


hey, hey...dd i say you could drive my car while i was gone??? My car is the same storage area...that's how i can truthfully answer 'we've had that for a while' when David asks if a prop is new...bwahahahahahaa!


----------



## mickkell

Sweet,I stopped after I reached my goal.lolBesides I had to leave you some.teehee


whichypoo said:


> Hey Mickkell there was another one at the Peoria and 67th walgreens today I got one and they still had one hanging


----------



## Bethany

wickedwillingwench said:


> hey, hey...dd i say you could drive my car while i was gone??? My car is the same storage area...that's how i can truthfully answer 'we've had that for a while' when David asks if a prop is new...bwahahahahahaa!


Good one!! I'll have to use that!!


----------



## osenator




----------



## Guest

I found these at Michael's this morning. I think they're very cute. $5.99 each.


----------



## deeds0709

Cute!!!!


----------



## happythenjaded

My parents got me a few things a couple days ago so I thought I'd share:

Spooky Town piece (says 2007 on it? Bridge says Sleepy Hollow?)









Ghost bath rug:
















Cute (large) pumpkin soap dispenser:









I think everthing came from Goodwill except the renuzit


----------



## Zombastic

I went to Halloween City and Dollar Tree today.
I got a few small things but I'm most happy with the mega spider web for my giant pvc spider. 
Now I don't have to make a web. I wasn't looking forward to that. 
Also got some styrofoam heads.............and more body parts. You can never have too many severed limbs laying around.


----------



## Michellelee9

*Got each item for only $1*









Bought 10 of these tombstones to turn my front yard into a graveyard. I'll just need to pick up some reinforcement supplies to strengthen these so they won't blow away or break. 








Cloth sheet I'm going to put in the window.








The hands are staked, and will be coming out of a grave site. 







Plus more! ... Just didn't think you all wanted to see all the multiples I bought. I mean... only a dollar, I had to!


Fun, inexpensive, Halloween shopping trip.


----------



## Terror Tom

I picked up this guy for $40 at Target.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky mchoo, I love clowns, and well, that one, What's not to love. glow in the dark you say. all the better.
pumpkinhead, what the fridge! $20.00! unbelievable! it was worth $100.00. it is awesome
spookygirl, you scored big time. that is a cool blowmold. I hope to score that one someday
pumpkin5, nice score. that zombie cat warms your heart he has such big forlorn eyes. 
meyerman, i'm not big into candles, but I like the candle spider holder, and I do likethe smell of pumpkin spice.
little blue, that pumpkin is a killer. I mean winner. he is very wicked looking
Bethany, those guys are just as cute as can be all hanging out there. I got one for my grandson for xmas. they are so cool
trace, cool idea for those dollar tree lights
nightmare, cute pumpkins
ateup, now that zombie should learn not to talk with his mouth full. too funny, but creepy.


----------



## tortured_serenity

This would be my finds from last weekend. 
From homegoods, i got the only two of the plates they had like this, was hoping for a full set.









The next items i got at walgreens along with the hanging jack

















And then my $1 target bin stuff, cause that's all they had out...


----------



## Thejmc

So I went to the 99cents store only, and I was surprised that I found this wall mural for just 99cents!!!
It's 25 feet x 8 feet (the size of a standard garage door)
In other stores you find these for at least 10 bucks
They still have plenty on my local store but I got a bunch to cover my whole living room
I don't like to go cheap on halloween decor but this is a great deal and it looks creepy
I will post pics when I put it up next weekend


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, some more cool stuff. and I want to try those treats. they do look yummy.
sid, you're right, they are cute
jaded, cute stuff. don't you just love goodwill. and I want one of those renuzits
zombastic, nice buys. that ghost cling is awesome
michellee, that ghost sheet is way cool. where did you get that?
tom, you can always use skelletons. that is a good buy
tortured, nice buys. you say those 2 candles were only $1.00. sweet
thejmc, very nice looking scene setter


----------



## Jerry Fairchild

This is what i found today $3 bucks


----------



## hallorenescene

jerry, is that a cake pan? awesome! and $3.00? lucky you


----------



## creepingdth

Went to rummage sales, got a skeleton cork thing, then to lowes for pvc, then did some more setting up in the yard (week three).


----------



## LairMistress

I didn't get around to posting last weekend's stuff, so this is from last Saturday, and today. I feel like I'm missing some things, but I can't put my finger on anything, so here goes:









^ mixed bag of small bones @ Goodwill. Came with another skull and two hands, but I used those in a SR gift.









^ Had to go to DT again, you know. They finally put everything out! They had tons of the pictures, but these were the only two that I didn't already have. I picked up a knocker for the heck of it, although it will probably go on a future tombstone. I also picked up a black glitter/sequinned multi-color LED mini Jack o' lantern. Generally I stay away from glitter, but I do like my JoLs! It's pictured with the next lot.









^ I love, love, love, LOVE these flat jointed skellies--especially the "life size" ones like this. It's nearly as tall as I am. It's missing half of its fingers (and mostly from one hand!)...and it's a little discolored, but it will still work for my project. Now to find about a dozen more. The little vampire is supposed to rise out of the coffin, but the lift mechanism is broken.  his eyes light up and it plays annoying "eerie" music--it's a vintage 1990 Freaky Toys item. I picked up the General Foam cauldron bucket and the Scarecrow Jack blowmold lamp today. Normally I only buy Jack o' lantern candy buckets, but this one is actually pretty cool, so I made an exception.









^ last, but not least, I couldn't resist going back for the lenticular Nightmare Before Christmas cups that I passed up last week. Much to my dismay, our larger Walgreens was already out! I thought that the smaller one was too, but they aren't very good at merchandising--they had them hidden back behind the regular lenticular Halloween cups in the regular Halloween aisle! I only found three though, are there supposed to be four? The skulls were 97 cents each at Wal-mart, and are the perfect size to top my stanchions (I kept saying I'd make papier mache ones, but I haven't yet, so...). They have hinged jaws, although I'm not testing them much, because they look flimsy at the joint. The larger lenticular cup is also from Wal-mart. 

Even though I adore everything Halloween, I have to say that my favorite purchase today wasn't really Halloween related at all. I found a simple Cricut machine at Goodwill for $6.99! It doesn't have cords, cartridges, or the manual, so I don't know if it works, but I hope so. I downloaded the manual from their website, can get the missing cords easily, and hope to find a cheap cartridge to test it out with before I buy the ones that I want. I so wish I'd had this when I was making my SR gifts! I had so many ideas that I could have done with it! I also found a few things that she would have liked today. Boo for them not putting it out sooner!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

damn....when am i going to learn not to travel during Halloween season??? I am in france...itching to get home to Walgreen's!


----------



## happythenjaded

wickedwillingwench said:


> damn....when am i going to learn not to travel during Halloween season??? I am in france...itching to get home to Walgreen's!


UH, F Halloween, YOU'RE IN FRANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!! LOLOLOL !!


----------



## ScaredyKat

II am out of town. Stopped at the local Goodwill. Bought a couple of bottles and a cloche. REALLY excited.


----------



## Kazuki

Finds of the day. 
Goodies from 99c and the nice Target pumpkin. 








Sadly none of the Walgreens here have Jacks in stock anymore.


----------



## myerman82

Kazuki said:


> Finds of the day.
> Goodies from 99c and the nice Target pumpkin.
> View attachment 172763
> 
> 
> Sadly none of the Walgreens here have Jacks in stock anymore.


Mine only has the small version of Jack in stock.


----------



## Deadna

Found this huge black foam pumpkin at Christmas Tree Shop for $1.50 (clearance)and the eggs are painted old style halloween and have confetti in them marked down to 50 cents.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Decked out my beta's tank thanks to a trip to PetSmart.


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, nice finds. I love your little pumpkin man.
kazuki, you got lots of fun stuff
deadna, nice black pumpkin
czarina, I love your fish tank. cute finds


----------



## Shadowbat

Made our trip out to Halloweenmania yesterday. The girls picked out their Halloween costumes:


----------



## hallorenescene

ohhh, they are adorable. and look at the little slippers. when I was little, I loved the clack sound those made when you walked across tile.


----------



## Bethany

Jerry Fairchild said:


> This is what i found today $3 bucks
> View attachment 172725


Lucky!! I've been eyeing one but it's $35.00 new.


----------



## screamqueen2012

yes, you need to make your bottles, go on moonkitty, I think she has one on her mantel.. and look at hers, I saw it last year and flipped out over her vampire box then did some research and made mine out of an old hump back leather trunk I had put up in the attic that harry and david fruit came in one xmas as a gift...line it with some red satin or velvet and just go...you need a mirror, holy water, bottles for consecrated grave dirt, salt, I think theres one more...and garlic bulbs, a rosary/make that from micheals...I printed off the vampire transyvania repo maps and the guide and made the books....boy I had so much fun making mine...ebay actually sells some that are authentic from hotels they would have for guests to use...



ScaredyKat said:


> Oh my goodness Kallie. I have an antique railroad spike that my boyfriend found laying on the ground for me. It looks rusted like that and all! What a genius idea! Going to have to try and replicate something like it! Love it!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i have to go to petsmart now those are too cute!


----------



## Guest

I bought these for my parent's house.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked a couple things up from joans


----------



## Palladino

I planned to stay home and decorate today because it was a warm and sunny day. But I decided to go shopping instead. Now for the vent....

First stop was Spirit Halloween. That is after I turned too soon and ended up having to drive 15 minutes out of my way to get back. There wasn't anything at Spirit I wanted (except for the $300 props). Zero customer service. That goes for all three times I've been there. And it's not like they were busy. Even f you are - say 'hello'. Sheesh.

So I was looking for a UV replacement bulb but they only had the complete sets. Tried to ask someone but they ignored me. I finally found a snake but he was $18.00 and for an $18.00 rubber snake that I'll use for three hours, I expect some customer service. But that's just me.

Tried to go to the Sally Ann but I forgot that's closed on Sundays. Party City was also closed. Figure that out when we're only 40 days from Halloween.

Then I hit Rona for some styrofoam to make a few more tombstones. Again, completely ignored. I couldn't find any replacement bulbs of any kind and no one to ask. I finally corralled a guy who told me the styro sheets were in the 'tunnel'. I walked all the down there and they only had thin sheets that would break in a breeze. Might as well buy $1 Store tombstones.

Went to Value Village and spent $30 on stuff I didn't need or even want but I wanted to come home with SOMETHIING!

Finally two Dollar Stores where I spent another $20-$30 each but couldn't find any pool noodles (out of season). I did buy four rubber snakes but I'll have to spook them up somehow.

Then I was backing out and out of nowhere this Jeep goes flying by behind me. I don't know how I didn't hit him. I think he went through me or sometehing. I guess the Halloween spirits were tired of punishing me for not working at home and decided to give me a break. 

After a horrifying moment when I thought I didn't shut the kettle off and the grocery bag tore in the parking lot dropping my stuff on the pavement, I arrived home safe and sound to be greeted by my Golden's wagging tail and big smile. He is always the best part of any day.

Sorry for the rant. Thanks for listening.


----------



## dbruner

I went to Spirit today too and didn't buy anything, I think it was a first. I was looking for lighting for my cemetery that they were out of on the web site with assurances that the stores would have them. Wrong! I did get some odds and ends at Target and Michael's (40% off sale going on) and I got some pieces for my costume at Party City. The highlight of my shopping was finding a good selection of halloween tshirts and pajama pants at Walmart.


----------



## Bethany

Bought a couple duplicates, one for me, one for my victim.  Also got some green spider webbing for my Halloween floral arrangement.
Spirit had nothing I wanted. Wasn't paying $20 for a set of ears, a tail & a bow tie. 

Palladino, sorry you had a stressful, unhelpful day.


----------



## mb24

Kazuki said:


> Finds of the day.
> Goodies from 99c and the nice Target pumpkin.
> View attachment 172763
> 
> 
> Sadly none of the Walgreens here have Jacks in stock anymore.


Hi, was your JOL all dented? I had to re-shape mine with a cooking spoon because there were only 2 left at my local store and I really wanted it!


----------



## ondeko

I picked up the little hobo JoL blowmold at Mills FleetFarm this morning. Paid $10 for him new. I remember having one of these when I was a kid. I don't know if I'll keep him or give him to my sister's twin toddlers.


----------



## Deadview

Went to "Spirit" today since it was raining and bought these..






I need the tape to go around my "John Doe", the moss is for some of my stones and the wife got the make-up and fangs for her outfit this year. Now the cemetery starts to go up.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just pulled the trigger on the Garden Zombie (by Design Toscano) over at ThinkGeek.com, because it's on clearance right now. Priced at $89.99 (10% off the regular price of $99.99.)

Cost me only $60.83 by using two promotion codes (which were, in this instance, stackable):

EYEONIT for an additional 25% off certain clearance items incl. the zombie (which drops it below the $75 threshold for automatic free shipping.)

and

HOBBITDAY for another $20.00 off the price (which more than makes up for the $13.34 shipping cost.). <-- Only valid until midnight tonight (09/22)


----------



## myerman82

I found this ghost at the second hand store today. The second picture is him lit up with a red bulb inside. I have other colored bulbs that I can switch out to give him a different effect. I did find a second ghost that was similar but ended up giving it to my friend.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I grabbed this at the local thrift store for $8.00. I'm thinking it would be great to display potion bottles on either inside or in a witch display. I was contemplating spray painting it, but I think I like the tarnished silver look...maybe I'll add some small spiders to it here and there. 








And I got these bottles last weekend at the flea market, but didn't get to post a picture. I'll make them into various potion bottles. I already cleaned the crown royal bottle and pulled the labels off.


----------



## hallorenescene

sid, twin pumpkins, how cute
saki, love the soap dispenser
palla, sorry for your day. it sounds sad. hope you have a happy bright one tomorrow
deadview, nice buys. now your wife can glorify a ghoulish face.
meyerman, cute ghost. lit up he really shines
nightmare, that cake holder is very pretty. it looks fit for a king. throw a few potion bottles on it, and it will have a wow factor. cool bottles. potion bottles are fun and addicting


----------



## LairMistress

That's a gorgeous cake stand, Pretty Little Nightmare! I think it's perfect for that idea.


----------



## JLWII2000

Well late last night I found a 6 FT Tall Jack Skellington at Walgreens for 19.99 then I also got 2 tiki torches with pumpkins on them from Spirit Halloween with my 30% off coupon.


----------



## agentcheesecake

I bought a lot of things this weekend, but my favourite, by far, is my little primitive cat that lights up. 

Little video here: http://instagram.com/p/elXiKRgghb/


----------



## ScaredyKat

New bottles.







And small cloche.







I don't know if I want to clean it, or leave it the way it is.


----------



## Palladino

I received a Carnival Sound FX CD I was waiting for but I'm sending it back. It's not scary at all and, frankly, it's downright boring.


----------



## The Red Hallows

*A clown*






*You never know when you'll need a dancing clown in a box*.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Garden Zombie (by Design Toscano) over at ThinkGeek.com, because it's on clearance right now. Priced at $89.99 (10% off the regular price of $99.99.)
> 
> Cost me only $60.83 by using two promotion codes (which were, in this instance, stackable):
> 
> EYEONIT for an additional 25% off certain clearance items incl. the zombie (which drops it below the $75 threshold for automatic free shipping.)
> 
> and
> 
> HOBBITDAY for another $20.00 off the price (which more than makes up for the $13.34 shipping cost.). <-- Only valid until midnight tonight (09/22)


Yay for Bilbo/Frodos Birthday!


----------



## 22606

The Red Hallows said:


> *You never know when you'll need a dancing clown in a box*.


I would _love_ to own a twisted version of that...

That is one elegant cake stand, PLN.

Excellent finds, everyone.


----------



## hallorenescene

jlw, jacks a hit, and I like that grim reaper too.
agent, that primitive stuff is always sweet
scaredykat, looks like some fun ahead. and I would leave it the way it is. I think it's cool.
red hollows, I gave a clown in a box to my daughter when she was little. I think it's pretty cool


----------



## Spookerstar

ScaredyKat said:


> New bottles.
> View attachment 173143
> 
> And small cloche.
> View attachment 173144
> 
> I don't know if I want to clean it, or leave it the way it is.
> View attachment 173145



I think it is creepy just the way it is but you can add spiders, ribbon or anything to adorn it. Great finds!


----------



## Spookerstar

My neighbor (Lady Arsenic) and I have come up with an idea for the outdoor decorations. Swamp! She is going more of a Duck Dynasty - Gator swamp theme (has camo for her skelly's and a large gater will arrive soon) and I want a more Voodoo swamp theme (have a sklly with a Baron Samdi look). I have been shopping for camo netting cheap to cover backdrop but haven't found it local (shipping expensive from ebay). Also looking for Voodoo sign. Nothing here at our Spirit. Have you seen one or should I give up and make? Probably cheaper way to go.
Other ideas you think we should add? I know this is the what you have purchased but you all might know since you are shoppers


----------



## Serpentia

What did I buy today....? 

*sigh* 

I broke down and finally bought Venetian Victoria's sister, Helsa. Just did it. These figures are going up ten dollars a year, and there is no time like the present. 

Code for free shipping from Grandin Road is TREAT and this is good through 10/31; don't know if that's been mentioned on another thread. 

Of course I recently sat on my hands through the 13% off and free shipping sale. Sheer genius. 

I have nowhere to display Helsa at the moment and have no idea what I will do with her, other than use her and Vicky for a cemetery photo shoot I have in mind. But she's now mine. 

The bad thing is, if I see Vicky on sale for way cheap at the end of the season.... I may pick up another one, to have a matching pair. Plainly I am completely crazy. But the only thing better than one Vicky is two.


----------



## Kelloween

Spookerstar said:


> My neighbor (Lady Arsenic) and I have come up with an idea for the outdoor decorations. Swamp! She is going more of a Duck Dynasty - Gator swamp theme (has camo for her skelly's and a large gater will arrive soon) and I want a more Voodoo swamp theme (have a sklly with a Baron Samdi look). I have been shopping for camo netting cheap to cover backdrop but haven't found it local (shipping expensive from ebay). Also looking for Voodoo sign. Nothing here at our Spirit. Have you seen one or should I give up and make? Probably cheaper way to go.
> Other ideas you think we should add? I know this is the what you have purchased but you all might know since you are shoppers



Im from the swamps..lol..gotta have moss!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

picked up a few items for my SR and some paint to fix up my HG monochrome tombstone-stone and skeletons and spiderwebs are NOT all the color of putty. 

got a NBC photo frame at Wag's but left the Jack Skellington behind. also got 2 poseable 3 foot skellies to use in my graveyard. Altho...I did offer one to my ds so he could show it to our 5 yr old granddaugher who stays in trouble at school and tell her 'that's the LAST daughter who wouldn't behave at school'. He declined my generous offer. LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spookerstar said:


> My neighbor (Lady Arsenic) and I have come up with an idea for the outdoor decorations. Swamp! She is going more of a Duck Dynasty - Gator swamp theme (has camo for her skelly's and a large gater will arrive soon) and I want a more Voodoo swamp theme (have a sklly with a Baron Samdi look). I have been shopping for camo netting cheap to cover backdrop but haven't found it local (shipping expensive from ebay). Also looking for Voodoo sign. Nothing here at our Spirit. Have you seen one or should I give up and make? Probably cheaper way to go.
> Other ideas you think we should add? I know this is the what you have purchased but you all might know since you are shoppers



I have a voodoo swamp scene as a theme down the road sometime and here's a few things I have been adding to my inventory that you might want to consider: in addition to a Baron Von Samedi looking guy, I'll have a high priestess (plan to use Spirit's Swamp lady from a few years ago) to go along with him, a necklace of chicken feet and feathers maybe, crows, definitely snakes, hanging from trees along with moss, but my priestess will be sporting a large snake around her neck (Spirit, HC, have all carried a large latex one in the past) and probably a number around her at the ground like she has called them to her. Lanterns or old fashioned globe lanterns (Big Lots had some) would fit in, hanging from trees or sitting on rocks or the ground around your prop scene. I'm hoping to put up a swamp shack facade in the background and will have a bridge (bought from Big Lots a few years back) that kids will cross over that will have cattails and croaking frogs and a gator around it. I probably will have a small cemetary and maybe Samedi and priestess will be placed there performing some ritual on a graveyard skeleton/s or dead guy/s. Groundbreakers or groundbreaker arms coming out of the ground would look like they were raising them from their graves. Soundtrack of swamp sounds. Low lying fog (got the parts for making a LLF and need to get this project finished), blue and green and yellow lighting I'm thinking to set the mood. 

Snakes--I'm not seeing any large latex snakes on many websites this year, shocked and glad I bought mine when I did, but am sure Spirit, Halloween City, Party City, will have them in the store (use coupons). Halloween Asylum has a few of them on their website. I see that Caulfield's Novelty has the python I think I originally bought from BuyCostumes; it's a nice size: http://www.caufields.com/giantpythonprop.aspx

Can't help with an inexpensive camo netting but you might consider buying landscape fabric instead, spraying it with camo colors, and cutting it (there are tutorials on doing this--folding fabric and cutting a semi circle into the edge of a fold basically). As for the signage, I'd pick up some cheap signage at Dollar Tree and repaint it, attach it to a signpost of something like that. Is your plan to direct kids with the signage to either your yard or your neighbors?


----------



## Spookerstar

Kelloween said:


> Im from the swamps..lol..gotta have moss!


Maybe my reaper will send me a bag. That was a great local gift!


----------



## Spookerstar

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have a voodoo swamp scene as a theme down the road sometime and here's a few things I have been adding to my inventory that you might want to consider: in addition to a Baron Von Samedi looking guy, I'll have a high priestess (plan to use Spirit's Swamp lady from a few years ago) to go along with him, a necklace of chicken feet and feathers maybe, crows, definitely snakes, hanging from trees along with moss, but my priestess will be sporting a large snake around her neck (Spirit, HC, have all carried a large latex one in the past) and probably a number around her at the ground like she has called them to her. Lanterns or old fashioned globe lanterns (Big Lots had some) would fit in, hanging from trees or sitting on rocks or the ground around your prop scene. I'm hoping to put up a swamp shack facade in the background and will have a bridge (bought from Big Lots a few years back) that kids will cross over that will have cattails and croaking frogs and a gator around it. I probably will have a small cemetary and maybe Samedi and priestess will be placed there performing some ritual on a graveyard skeleton/s or dead guy/s. Groundbreakers or groundbreaker arms coming out of the ground would look like they were raising them from their graves. Soundtrack of swamp sounds. Low lying fog (got the parts for making a LLF and need to get this project finished), blue and green and yellow lighting I'm thinking to set the mood.
> 
> Snakes--I'm not seeing any large latex snakes on many websites this year, shocked and glad I bought mine when I did, but am sure Spirit, Halloween City, Party City, will have them in the store (use coupons). Halloween Asylum has a few of them on their website. I see that Caulfield's Novelty has the python I think I originally bought from BuyCostumes; it's a nice size: http://www.caufields.com/giantpythonprop.aspx
> 
> Can't help with an inexpensive camo netting but you might consider buying landscape fabric instead, spraying it with camo colors, and cutting it (there are tutorials on doing this--folding fabric and cutting a semi circle into the edge of a fold basically). As for the signage, I'd pick up some cheap signage at Dollar Tree and repaint it, attach it to a signpost of something like that. Is your plan to direct kids with the signage to either your yard or your neighbors?


These are great ideas! We have small yards to no need to direct them but painting a dollar tree sign is great! I also like the idea of the graves and the ground breakers.


----------



## Bethany

Spookerstar said:


> Maybe my reaper will send me a bag. That was a great local gift!


If you want to pay shipping, I'll send you as big a box as you want.


----------



## sookie

Jack Skellington at Walgreens, a bat wreath from Walgreens which is very cool and gothic looking, ghost lights and my paper ghosts for the tree out front.


----------



## Deadna

Bought the 5 foot spooky,lighted bat tree that Target is selling for $60 only I found a NIB one at Goodwill for $14.99! Also found Martha Stewarts bat swarm window cling for $3.99


----------



## kakugori

I feel like I cleared out the Hardware store's stock of PVC fittings. I only cleared out one kind! And one kind of bolts... They don't stock that much to begin with, I swear!

That PVC pipe cutter thing is the best purchase we've made in the past few years. No more hacksawing, life is good.


----------



## myerman82

I found this 2005 Yankee Candle witch holding a cat tea light holder at the second hand store tonight for only 99 cents.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

I swore I was done, except for material needed for the hand-made stuff. No more purchased props this year. That's it. The credit card is tired.

*sigh* Just ordered Haunting Helsa and two vampire bats half price, today only, from Grandin Road.


----------



## ashtonia

LurkerNDdark said:


> I swore I was done, except for material needed for the hand-made stuff. No more purchased props this year. That's it. The credit card is tired.
> 
> *sigh* Just ordered Haunting Helsa and two vampire bats half price, today only, from Grandin Road.


I was very tempted to get the two lanterns!


----------



## LairMistress

No pictures, because you've all seen them already, but I went back to DT today...perhaps for the last time for Halloween things. _ Perhaps. _ 

I picked up four (five?) more lenticular photos to cut up for portrait tombstones. One of them I bought two of, because I didn't already have it in my collection--the wedding photo.

I also bought the three haunted house boxes that I didn't get in previous years. My 2 yr old loves to put his Little People in them, so I figured why not, he can have a Halloween street with them if I can't find the Fisher Price plastic playset, right?? Good deal!

I also picked up a set of three white 2D GITD spiders that I hadn't seen on previous trips. It's not something that I'd normally get, but I thought maybe I can set them around my ghost in the yard, where the blacklights will hit them. If they can't be seen, then I wasted a buck. Big deal.

I stand corrected. I did buy something else! I stopped in Shopko again, mostly to see if they had flicker flame bulbs (they don't!). I decided to get the other bracelet that I had my eye on, since they only had a few left. It's the wooden black cat bead bracelet--the other one came from my generous SR!









oooh, and my Haunted Mansion Hatbox Ghost shirt arrived yesterday, if that counts!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bought this few days ago


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i picked up 2 poseable 3ft skellies at walgreen's the other day for my cemetery.

went to target...was thoroughly unimpressed--they were still putting things out but i saw nothing except some candy and a couple things for my SR vic. I DID buy the glow in the dark cheetos...I'm SURE those are organic. Bwahahahahahaha. wait, i take this back-i bought a tablecloth with halloween phrases in script on it and some black curtain panels on clearance. 

tjmaxx by me was pretty sad for halloween but i did pick up the blood bath salts jar and a couple of cool candlesticks for the downstairs bathroom. and THAT was all guilt=free because I had some rewards certs--of course, i spent $2500 at HG over the last couple months. Eeeeek!


----------



## myerman82

wickedwillingwench said:


> i picked up 2 poseable 3ft skellies at walgreen's the other day for my cemetery.
> 
> went to target...was thoroughly unimpressed--they were still putting things out but i saw nothing except some candy and a couple things for my SR vic. I DID buy the glow in the dark cheetos...I'm SURE those are organic. Bwahahahahahaha. wait, i take this back-i bought a tablecloth with halloween phrases in script on it and some black curtain panels on clearance.
> 
> tjmaxx by me was pretty sad for halloween but i did pick up the blood bath salts jar and a couple of cool candlesticks for the downstairs bathroom. and THAT was all guilt=free because I had some rewards certs--of course, i spent $2500 at HG over the last couple months. Eeeeek!


It is sad to start seeing Halloween stuff being picked over now. My Target had all their stuff out but you can tell people where buying everything up. I figure if stores don't have their stuff out by now (whats left anyway) then they aren't getting anything at all. Yes Bed Bath and Beyond, I'm talking about you.


----------



## happythenjaded

Random Halloween storage unit I got from the grocery store (assuming meant for candy or cookies?... but not what I will use for LOL) $1.97 !


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Sooooooo stoked! Scored me a $40 Target pose n stay then a $30 Rite Aid skeleton today! Woot!


----------



## Jerry Fairchild

I really need to stop going to flea markets.picked up this ram skull for $20


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jerry, now that looks like something ready for halloween! Love your "doodles" there on the desk pad BTW. What are your plans for the skull?


----------



## happythenjaded

Got three aweeeeeeeeesome items from Goodwill today for $3.99 each.... YES! 

First up is a 1987 light up Casper house. It's in AMAZING condition... saw one online recently for $74... so SCORE?? Also the light that is inside is blue, which is cool !! 








Second is a great black glitter Halloween tree tea light holder. Can't figure out the maker of this or year but.... it's great ! Nice large piece. 









Last is a metal Halloween house ... .super cute! Can't figure out the maker or year on this piece either... back opens and closes to allow candle to be put it.. Also a larger piece!


----------



## LairMistress

I especially love the Casper house! He's another of my childhood favorites.


----------



## Jerry Fairchild

Thought maybe a Skeletor Septor. All suggestions are welcome. My wife is dressing as a necromancer thought she could use it also.


----------



## myerman82

happythenjaded said:


> Got three aweeeeeeeeesome items from Goodwill today for $3.99 each.... YES!
> 
> First up is a 1987 light up Casper house. It's in AMAZING condition... saw one online recently for $74... so SCORE?? Also the light that is inside is blue, which is cool !!
> View attachment 173878
> 
> 
> Second is a great black glitter Halloween tree tea light holder. Can't figure out the maker of this or year but.... it's great ! Nice large piece.
> 
> View attachment 173880
> 
> 
> Last is a metal Halloween house ... .super cute! Can't figure out the maker or year on this piece either... back opens and closes to allow candle to be put it.. Also a larger piece!
> View attachment 173881


Great finds you got there Happy. I love checking out Goodwill as I have been having some luck recently.


----------



## Halloween Havoc

So I need some help - we are super duper addicted to Jack Skellington and Nightmare before Christmas and I am seeing everyone on here getting Jack Skellington's from Walgreen's. I went to Walgreen's here and guess what? They haven't seen any and no-one in the state has them. HELP!!!! Where are you guys finding these? I seriously need to get my hands on one if not two. Please Please Please help.


----------



## happythenjaded

LairMistress said:


> I especially love the Casper house! He's another of my childhood favorites.


Yes & seeing as how this is from 1987, it is is MINT condition... so awesome!!


----------



## happythenjaded

myerman82 said:


> Great finds you got there Happy. I love checking out Goodwill as I have been having some luck recently.


Thank you kind sir!  And yes you have!


----------



## Spookerstar

Picked up six-nine foot strands of black leafy vines. I used to see them everywhere but tonight it took six stops before I found them. DH is twinning them around the fireplace. Will post pics when finished decorating


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

JF, that Ram skull is an awesome score and the price was super cheap, congrats


----------



## hallorenescene

meyerman, those are some cute figurines posted there
lair, you got 2 cute bracelets there.
saki, that is real pretty. is it a cameo necklace?
jaded, cute little bucket, and nice goodwill finds
jerry, cool ram skull


----------



## The Crow 1994

Received our order from Spidersoftheweb.com yesterday. Unfortunately, we were sent three of the same pumpkins. It was supposed to be three different characters. Upon contacting Spidersoftheweb, they apologized for the error and are now sending out the other pumpkins free of charge and letting us keep the original ones, too. Very happy with their customer service and I will not hesitate to order from them again. Here's a photo of what was shipped.

]


----------



## jdubbya

Those are great! I never heard of that vendor, but I've seen those pumpkins before and like them a lot. If you don't want the duplicates, I'll give you my address!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Just purchased THIS a few moments ago.


----------



## Bethany

Halloween Havoc said:


> So I need some help - we are super duper addicted to Jack Skellington and Nightmare before Christmas and I am seeing everyone on here getting Jack Skellington's from Walgreen's. I went to Walgreen's here and guess what? They haven't seen any and no-one in the state has them. HELP!!!! Where are you guys finding these? I seriously need to get my hands on one if not two. Please Please Please help.


I have found them at pretty much every Walgreens I go into. I just sold the last of the ones I had picked up to a fellow HF member. I didn't charge extra - Cost of item, tax & shipping charges. Still need to get a box for the one doing to PA and find out the shipping costs.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I LOVE those and they would be PERFECT for my haunted pumpkin patch theme next year! How awesome that u get free pumpkins!!!




The Crow 1994 said:


> Received our order from Spidersoftheweb.com yesterday. Unfortunately, we were sent three of the same pumpkins. It was supposed to be three different characters. Upon contacting Spidersoftheweb, they apologized for the error and are now sending out the other pumpkins free of charge and letting us keep the original ones, too. Very happy with their customer service and I will not hesitate to order from them again. Here's a photo of what was shipped.
> 
> ]


----------



## tortured_serenity

Jerry Fairchild said:


> I really need to stop going to flea markets.picked up this ram skull for $20
> View attachment 173874
> [/QUOTE
> 
> OMG $20 what a steal! I've been looking for an awesome skull with horns. Lucky u!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Can't seem to find the CVS thread right now, but anyway: Just received an e-mail with a 30% off coupon. So, check your inbox, everyone.


----------



## 22606

The Crow 1994 said:


> Received our order from Spidersoftheweb.com yesterday. Unfortunately, we were sent three of the same pumpkins. It was supposed to be three different characters. Upon contacting Spidersoftheweb, they apologized for the error and are now sending out the other pumpkins free of charge and letting us keep the original ones, too. Very happy with their customer service and I will not hesitate to order from them again.


The pumpkin triplets are awesome. They are well over $100 _each_, though?! That company is spectacular in letting you keep the two at no cost...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halloween Havoc said:


> So I need some help - we are super duper addicted to Jack Skellington and Nightmare before Christmas and I am seeing everyone on here getting Jack Skellington's from Walgreen's. I went to Walgreen's here and guess what? They haven't seen any and no-one in the state has them. HELP!!!! Where are you guys finding these? I seriously need to get my hands on one if not two. Please Please Please help.



If you go to the Walgreens thread, IMO a better place to be asking for help on this item, and look back from the end of it there are a few times when the SKU for Big Jack was posted. I remember even tracking it back not that long ago and reposting to help someone out on the thread. Calling around or going into your store when they aren't busy with the SKU in hand will help big time in your search. At least they have something tangible to look for in their computer system and might be able to say what stores might have them still. Next best thing is if you are willing to pay shipping seeing if someone can find one for you from a store or with your city and state someone from your area could alert you to a store they found some in. Last resort is to pay for one off ebay.


----------



## The Crow 1994

These are the small versions (Rotten Pumpkin Patch). They are 13" tall. They are $20.49 right now at spidersoftheweb.com. That being said we're very happy they let us keep the original pumpkins.


----------



## Shadowbat

Ordered Midnight Syndicates Monsters of Legend. Plan on playing it ToT night.


----------



## 22606

The Crow 1994 said:


> These are the small versions (Rotten Pumpkin Patch). They are 13" tall. They are $20.49 right now at spidersoftheweb.com. That being said we're very happy they let us keep the original pumpkins.


Oh... Either way, they have tremendous customer service.



Shadowbat said:


> Ordered Midnight Syndicates Monsters of Legend. Plan on playing it ToT night.


Alrighty, but listen to it _well_ before then, as that is a marvelous album


----------



## Paint It Black

I went shopping at an estate sale for Secret Reaper gifts, and found a couple things for myself. A soapdish for the bath (I added the little skeleton):










And a bottle opener:


----------



## Bethany

Love those!!!


----------



## 22606

Both are cool. I like what you did with the soapdish, PIB


----------



## StacyN

I went to visit family this week and did a little shopping while there...

I got these dish towels for my vintage Halloween Kitsch-en theme...









I went to Spirit and got some more of my favorite faux taper candles and some more lenticulars for my "Spooky Family Album"









Then I went thrifting and found a great old candle holder for the Potion Shoppe...









And an ugly flower -in-a-glass-ball thing-y that will become a crystal ball. It was only $3!


----------



## frogkid11

I'm totally loving that old candle holder, Stacy. Thanks to your pics and suggestions, I am a true convert to those candles from Spirit and picked up two packages tonight - they are my absolute favorite tapers.


----------



## Halloween Havoc

So I have been eyeing stores all over for new fun stuff -Look what I found today at our local grocery store -







Oh and after my venting I did a while ago - I got a call today from Halloween City and guess what? They want to hire me. DUH.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great Witch! From what grocery store? 

Congrats on the job. We are counting on you to add halloween spirit to the shoppers experience there. Boy HC is really opening up late in your area! When do you start?


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I picked-up a couple of porch light covers and nice 3D TOT buckets and matching cups at Shopko.


----------



## Predator35

*I have the same witch*



Halloween Havoc said:


> So I have been eyeing stores all over for new fun stuff -Look what I found today at our local grocery store -
> View attachment 174233
> 
> Oh and after my venting I did a while ago - I got a call today from Halloween City and guess what? They want to hire me. DUH.


 I bought that witch last year from a local Halloween store.I built her a pvc body and this is what she looks like now. Daren

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## hallorenescene

the crow, those are cool pumpkins. wow! that is luck for you.
empress, I've never seen anything like that before. that is really cool
shadowbat, let me know how you like that cd.
paint it, those are cute. love the skelly in the soap dish
stacy, you got some good buys. that will be a perfect crystal ball.
Halloween havoc, that is a very cool witch. nice and wicked looking.
jack, nice light covers. good buys
predator, your witch looks good. I like the whole set up. the skelly in the pot made me smile


----------



## Predator35

hallorenescene,

Thank you for the comments.Yea, I like the skeleton in the pot too.It looks like he is sitting in a hot tub,haha. The book shelves were made from fence planks and I made all of the spell books and apothacary jars.One of my favorites is the poison apple sitting on the top shelf. If you look ,I swaped out the original red apple the witch comes with and replaced it with a green apple from micheals.I also replaced her hat and added a long black/silver wig to her head.

Thanks again,Daren


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i stopped at CVS and got two sets of Ray Villafane's pumpkin arms. I dunno if CVS has the legs but I figure I can always bend and shape the arms for legs if i have to maybe.


----------



## 22606

StacyN said:


> And an ugly flower -in-a-glass-ball thing-y that will become a crystal ball. It was only $3!
> 
> View attachment 174232


Ha. You are the one who said it... It will look far better when repurposed, I am certain. Nice items.

Neat witch, Halloween Havoc. I really like the redone version of her, too, Predator35. 
Those are graet buys, Stringy_Jack.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Had stopped at Walgreens last night and picked up a Jell-O mold kit (to make one weekend with my son), a smallish but nice-looking rubber bat ($1.49) and one of the wood-carved-looking resin crows ($4.99)


----------



## mystic manor

Meet my new co-pilot


----------



## The Crow 1994

wickedwillingwench said:


> i stopped at CVS and got two sets of Ray Villafane's pumpkin arms. I dunno if CVS has the legs but I figure I can always bend and shape the arms for legs if i have to maybe.


I stopped by one of the local CVS' in my area and I couldn't find them. Looks like I might have to order them online.


----------



## Palladino

I found this raven at the Sally Ann for only $5.00. He was worth the trip across town - especially since I wasn't looking for that prop and I didn't find anything else there. Isn't he awesome? The woman at Sally Ann loved him and said at first glance he looked real. He does! I've never seen a raven prop this size before - certainly not for $5.00. His name is...of course...Edgar. I have another raven I call Edgar so this guy will have to be Edgar, Sr. I also bought one of those $20.00 black lights from Spirit but I'm not excited about it. I just wanted the black light tubes but you can't buy them anywhere.

Even the cats checked Edgar out. Scat was nibbling at Edgar's wing and Quinn snarled and swatted at Scat like she was saying, "Back off, buster - he's mine!" Connor (the dog) is also keeping an eye on Edgar but so far no attempts to 'retrieve' him.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

The Crow 1994 said:


> I stopped by one of the local CVS' in my area and I couldn't find them. Looks like I might have to order them online.


yeah, i went ahead and ordered a set from Villafanestudios.com - $19.99 + 6.xx for shipping. cheap as plowandhearth and they might actually have them in stock.


----------



## Lil Spook

this guy!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

^^^ egads...that gives me the creeps!


----------



## 22606

mystic manor said:


> Meet my new co-pilot


Cool, but I would not trust him for takeoff or landing... Here, now _you_ can get this stuck in your head, too






Neat raven, Palladino.

That is one nifty clown, Lil Spook Where did you happen to find him at?


----------



## hippieman556

i went to 5 and bellow and got a grow your own zombie and a warning zombies inside metal sign


----------



## MummyOf5

Palladino said:


> I found this raven at the Sally Ann for only $5.00. He was worth the trip across town - especially since I wasn't looking for that prop and I didn't find anything else there. Isn't he awesome? The woman at Sally Ann loved him and said at first glance he looked real. He does! I've never seen a raven prop this size before - certainly not for $5.00. His name is...of course...Edgar. I have another raven I call Edgar so this guy will have to be Edgar, Sr. I also bought one of those $20.00 black lights from Spirit but I'm not excited about it. I just wanted the black light tubes but you can't buy them anywhere.
> 
> Even the cats checked Edgar out. Scat was nibbling at Edgar's wing and Quinn snarled and swatted at Scat like she was saying, "Back off, buster - he's mine!" Connor (the dog) is also keeping an eye on Edgar but so far no attempts to 'retrieve' him.




Walmart has blacklight tubes.


----------



## MummyOf5

hippieman556 said:


> i went to 5 and bellow and got a grow your own zombie and a warning zombies inside metal sign


That would be cool. We don't have any 5 Below stores near us


----------



## frogkid11

Palladino said:


> I found this raven at the Sally Ann for only $5.00. He was worth the trip across town - especially since I wasn't looking for that prop and I didn't find anything else there. Isn't he awesome? The woman at Sally Ann loved him and said at first glance he looked real. He does! I've never seen a raven prop this size before - certainly not for $5.00. His name is...of course...Edgar. I have another raven I call Edgar so this guy will have to be Edgar, Sr. I also bought one of those $20.00 black lights from Spirit but I'm not excited about it. I just wanted the black light tubes but you can't buy them anywhere.
> 
> Even the cats checked Edgar out. Scat was nibbling at Edgar's wing and Quinn snarled and swatted at Scat like she was saying, "Back off, buster - he's mine!" Connor (the dog) is also keeping an eye on Edgar but so far no attempts to 'retrieve' him.


What store is "Sally Ann"? I'm not sure that we have one around here but I'd like to find out. Is this a "nickname" you have for the store, by chance? Also, was this the only one or did they have multiples for sale as new items?


----------



## Windborn

Got a foot pad for my jumping spider - works so much better! So far I have scared both cats and the spouse!


----------



## Bethany

Thursday I went to Tuesday Morning & bought 4 pks of 2 sided Halloween scrapbooking paper! Will be great for backing witch jar/bottle labels with a little as a frame sticking out. Plus it will be great for other crafts  couldn't pass them up at $1.99 for a pack of 25 sheets.


----------



## LairMistress

Even though I finally made it to the big city yesterday, everything at the hospital was so messed up, I didn't have a chance to shop afterwards. I'll be going back sometime this week, if I can manage it.

So, I consoled myself by running out to Walgreens at the crack of dawn this morning (which you should know, is 8 am to me!), and taking advantage of the last day of the poseable skellie sale. I figured I might as well, I had rewards points to use, too. Admittedly, I hadn't looked at them closely, and I thought that they were the "Pose & Stay"s, and they're not--just "Poseable". 

I checked Menards site to see if we could still order theirs, since their sale ends tomorrow. Nope! The site says that one of the stores in Springfield still has it in stock, but I bet that's incorrect.


----------



## LairMistress

Garthgoyle, I found one of those clowns at Shopko last year for my SR victim. I didn't see them this year, so I wondered where they showed up this time!



Garthgoyle said:


> C
> 
> That is one nifty clown, Lil Spook Where did you happen to find him at?


----------



## 22606

LairMistress said:


> Garthgoyle, I found one of those clowns at Shopko last year for my SR victim. I didn't see them this year, so I wondered where they showed up this time!


I have seen a bendable skeleton/spine at Party City, but not that one. Even if you are not sure about where it is being sold this year, I do appreciate the response, LairMistress


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Bethany said:


> Thursday I went to Tuesday Morning & bought 4 pks of 2 sided Halloween scrapbooking paper! Will be great for backing witch jar/bottle labels with a little as a frame sticking out. Plus it will be great for other crafts  couldn't pass them up at $1.99 for a pack of 25 sheets.


Score! Congrats, Bethany =]


----------



## Palladino

MummyOf5 said:


> Walmart has blacklight tubes.


I looked at Walmart to no avail. Maybe I'll try again. We get everything later here in Canada. Thanks for the tip.

I asked the Spirit Halloween staff what I would do when the black light in the package they sold burned out since they don't sell replacement bulbs. He just shrugged and repeated that they didn't sell them. I'm guessing they want you to spend another $20 buying a whole new assembly. What a wasteful world we live in today.


----------



## Katster

frogkid11 said:


> What store is "Sally Ann"? I'm not sure that we have one around here but I'd like to find out. Is this a "nickname" you have for the store, by chance? Also, was this the only one or did they have multiples for sale as new items?


The Sally Ann is a nick name given to the Salvation Army thrift stores you can find some interesting stuff and 1/2 the price of Vallue Village.


----------



## BillyBones

We just got back from a trip down the coast, Washington, and Oregon. What a bummer no Halloween. This was the only thing we brought back.


----------



## Guest

I got this new custom welcome mat from Walmart.com.


----------



## MummyOf5

Palladino said:


> I looked at Walmart to no avail. Maybe I'll try again. We get everything later here in Canada. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I asked the Spirit Halloween staff what I would do when the black light in the package they sold burned out since they don't sell replacement bulbs. He just shrugged and repeated that they didn't sell them. I'm guessing they want you to spend another $20 buying a whole new assembly. What a wasteful world we live in today.


I didn't look to see that you aren't in the US  Here they have them in the regular lighting section with all the other light bulbs.


----------



## Windborn

Got a set of the posable vine arms from CVS last night. Had so much fun playing with them that I am going back for another pair today!


----------



## Palladino

MummyOf5 said:


> I didn't look to see that you aren't in the US  Here they have them in the regular lighting section with all the other light bulbs.


I looked in the regular section as well as the Halloween section. But they may be there now. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## 22606

BillyBones said:


> We just got back from a trip down the coast, Washington, and Oregon. What a bummer no Halloween. This was the only thing we brought back.


Neat plate, Billy. 



Sid_Matthew said:


> I got this new custom welcome mat from Walmart.com.


Just glad that someone's finger did not slip and mistakenly put a 'g' in place of the 'h'... Nice mat, Sid


----------



## MummyOf5

Palladino said:


> I looked in the regular section as well as the Halloween section. But they may be there now. I'll check tomorrow.


As far as I know, they carry them year round. I bought one a few months ago to put above the big picture window in my living room since there was already a fixture there that my husband's mother had put up when they lived in the house. I'm going to try an FCG in that window this year


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> Alrighty, but listen to it _well_ before then, as that is a marvelous album




Oh, I plan on it. I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Bought this mini blowmold that blinks on and off for $2.00 at the flea market I go to every Sat


----------



## LairMistress

When I lived in Vegas, our Lowes carried replacement black light tubes year round. I know that there are Lowes in Canada, but not sure if there's one near you, or if they'd carry them. I haven't been in our local Lowes (an hour away) since I quit working there in 1993.



Palladino said:


> I looked at Walmart to no avail. Maybe I'll try again. We get everything later here in Canada. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I asked the Spirit Halloween staff what I would do when the black light in the package they sold burned out since they don't sell replacement bulbs. He just shrugged and repeated that they didn't sell them. I'm guessing they want you to spend another $20 buying a whole new assembly. What a wasteful world we live in today.


----------



## happythenjaded

Goodwill purchases :

Halloween greeter from Target (2004) $3.99... originally $19.99. Nice tall sturdy piece!!! 








Wal-Mart light up/sound tree with wooden ornaments (not sure of year.. 80's? 90's maybe?) $3.99
















Wal-Mart candle holder $1.99


----------



## 22606

Awesome skull blowmold, xxScorpion64xx.

Great finds at Goodwill, happythenjaded.


----------



## Bethany

Palladino said:


> I looked at Walmart to no avail. Maybe I'll try again. We get everything later here in Canada. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I asked the Spirit Halloween staff what I would do when the black light in the package they sold burned out since they don't sell replacement bulbs. He just shrugged and repeated that they didn't sell them. I'm guessing they want you to spend another $20 buying a whole new assembly. What a wasteful world we live in today.


Check your home improvement stores in the lighting dept. Check other stores that carry a variety of lighting items too, just in case. I think I found my first ones at Big Lots Years ago, but they were the 4' ones. Find my smaller replacement ones at Walmart & home improvement stores.


----------



## Bethany

Empress Nightshade said:


> Score! Congrats, Bethany =]


I don't scrapbook, but saw so much other potential for the papers.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I bought a bunch of Halloween goodies but I'm not going to post. Because... well.. its for my victim.. but i did make a lot of awesome scores. Michaels has some good sales going on.. so on i went coupon in hand, as well as Spirit. I am thinking about going back up to get that Zombie gnome that moves for my youngest he seemed to really enjoy it. He is twisted just like his mommy


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bethany i found some bottle lables on pinterest that I printed when i finally buy some more stamps i'm going to send them to you with the tombstones we talked about.  they are too cool


----------



## living dead girl

I found beautiful pumpkins in my pumpkin patch


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Garth!


----------



## Bethany

moonwitchkitty said:


> Bethany i found some bottle lables on pinterest that I printed when i finally buy some more stamps i'm going to send them to you with the tombstones we talked about.  they are too cool


SWEET!! I've got quite a list of names to mail to, lol. Need to go to UPS to mail the Jack Skeleton to PA. Finally got a box. Picking up all the werewolf whiskers tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My Halloween City 20% off coupon was going to expire on Sunday so wanted to stop in and pick up the 16-inch alien figures I had on my list. Was thinking about buying only one and going back for the other one tomorrow with another coupon but they were only 6.99 so not worth the savings for the extra trip there so picked both of them up. Really didn't see anything else that captured my eye.

Did do some damage at the 99 Cent Only Store. They got some really cool zombie and alien mobile app game pieces in, part of the Appgear line by WowWee. Along with swords, and a cool puzzle that I still need to photo and post. Added some photos under the 99 Cent Only thread.

Stopped in a Grocery Outet, didn't buy anything but may go back. Some nice items. Posted photos under the Grocery Outlet thread.


----------



## Bethany

http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/TWD/

25% off Coupon for Spirit Good until 10/31/13

I don't know where else to post this other than giving it it's own thread. Should I do that?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bethany there's a Coupon Discount and Promotions section on the forum. Store threads with coupons, codes and advertising sales dates can be found there.


----------



## just_Tim

did not get it today, got it a few days ago but got this new out Halloween animated cat. It makes some mean sounding cat growls lol and an eye lights up


----------



## crazy xmas

Hes freakin cool nice score!


----------



## 22606

You have a nice crop of pumpkins going, living dead girl.

Such a cute kitty, just_Tim Very cool prop.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Garthgoyle said:


> You have a nice crop of pumpkins going, living dead girl.
> 
> *Such a cute kitty, just_Tim* Very cool prop.


That was my first thought when I saw the photo: "Aw, isn't he _cute_!" 

Just_Tim, do the other critters in the background belong to you?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

just_Tim said:


> did not get it today, got it a few days ago but got this new out Halloween animated cat. It makes some mean sounding cat growls lol and an eye lights up
> 
> View attachment 174636



Just Tim that's the Feral Cat prop I've been waiting for. Places have had it listed but out of stock. Great to see it hitting the stores. Is it from Morbid Industries? 

Back when GrandinRoad was teasing people with some clues to what would be released this year, they had a link to Morbid Industries facebook page and a video of that cat was posted. Loved the way it sounded although the looks could be better and less plastic-like but in the dark the sound is what's going to get noticed. I think we all assumed that this would be what Grandroad released and instead we got Zombie dog and cat. The screeching from Feral Cat is just great.

Kind of sad he is just hitting the stores come October 1. I think they could have sold a lot more this year if it came out in the summer. Where did you buy him from? From the few places I sold selling him he was running in the $40s, so not exactly cheap but cool all the same. When I get one I'll probably experiment with adding some patches of fur to him although the plastic nature of him makes him kind of weather resisitent.

Thanks for the heads up and photo of his arrival.


----------



## Disneyfanatic

Here's my small haul I got yesterday from, of all places, Food 4 Less!


----------



## 22606

Interesting items, Disneyfanatic.


----------



## Palladino

I finally found a rotisserie motor for my levitating murdered bride. There was a barbecue rotisserie kit advertised on Kijiji for $20 - that half of what it costs in Rona or Walmart if I can even find one this time of year.

Now I just have to figure out how to rig it up. And 'make' the bride. But I'm inspired by my find!


----------



## kk83

I've been on the hunt for Jack Skellington @ Walgreens and my local store only got one and has sold it. All of the other stores within a 150 mile radius are sold out as well. I had just found out about it's existence on here the other day and am so sad - I was planning on doing my decorating around that theme. I just recently saw the movie if you can believe it. I did get a Halloween tumbler that's cute from Wegmans. Not such a Halloween-y day here


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked

neat find everyone seems the store are really getting picked over quick this year.. not much left in my local stores.


----------



## osenator




----------



## Deadna

My awesome sister came back from vacation and surprised me with the spooky vacuum from Cracker Barrel 
They even had them at 25% off! I swear I think the whole neighborhood heard me scream...LOL!


----------



## ratazc

Cowboy Pumpkin ... to bad they lost today.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

kk83- I was on the hunt for weeks and really sad until my fiance came home with him for me! I understand completely. Head over to the Walgreens thread here, there are a lot of ppl who had multiple Jack's and were willing to part with 1 or 2 for cost plus shipping. I also posted a thread caled "show me your jacks" and someone on there grabbed a couple and were willing to sell them. If I find another 1 at one of my stores I would pick him up if you pay cost plus shipping. I'll keep my eyes peeled for ya 

I grabbed these 2 skulls. The one on the left is from Target and was $4.99 and then one on the right is from Riteaid and was $2.50.








And, while I didn't buy this this year, I got it last November, so I never got to use it and it was like pulling a brand new toy from its box! It's a scentsy warmer, I just ordered the new spiderweb warmer last night 








And here he is all lit up


----------



## kk83

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> kk83- I was on the hunt for weeks and really sad until my fiance came home with him for me! I understand completely. Head over to the Walgreens thread here, there are a lot of ppl who had multiple Jack's and were willing to part with 1 or 2 for cost plus shipping. I also posted a thread caled "show me your jacks" and someone on there grabbed a couple and were willing to sell them. If I find another 1 at one of my stores I would pick him up if you pay cost plus shipping. I'll keep my eyes peeled for ya
> 
> Oh my gosh - thanks so much! I am glad you got one! I never even realized I'd ever want one until I saw him here . I will take a look over on that thread - they are going on ebay for quite a lot! That scentsy warmer is *awesome* - it looks amazing all lit up!!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

kk83 said:


> Pretty Little Nightmare said:
> 
> 
> 
> kk83- I was on the hunt for weeks and really sad until my fiance came home with him for me! I understand completely. Head over to the Walgreens thread here, there are a lot of ppl who had multiple Jack's and were willing to part with 1 or 2 for cost plus shipping. I also posted a thread caled "show me your jacks" and someone on there grabbed a couple and were willing to sell them. If I find another 1 at one of my stores I would pick him up if you pay cost plus shipping. I'll keep my eyes peeled for ya
> 
> Oh my gosh - thanks so much! I am glad you got one! I never even realized I'd ever want one until I saw him here . I will take a look over on that thread - they are going on ebay for quite a lot! That scentsy warmer is *awesome* - it looks amazing all lit up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the thread and then let me know. I pass 2 Walgreens everyday on my way to and from work, and as of last week 1 of the stores had nothing out yet, so I would be willing to bet they will be getting 2 Jacks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Today was the last day for my Halloween City 20% off item coupon so headed back there to buy another set of 16-inch aliens, male and female. I had wanted one set for my cryo stasis tubes and got to thinking how it might be nice to have a set I could put a heat gun to and warp to fit into large jars for my science lab. Also picked up one of their lightweight bloody hands from their meat packages to hopefully use as a hand stuck between the closed doors of a haunted hotel elevator.


----------



## myerman82

Today I went to spend the the day with my sister and brother in law (who is forum member bsteele007) 
I picked up a few things.

Picked up this Scream bottle opener at Spirit Halloween. Got these flame-less taper candles from Menards. I got this jack-o-lantern hand soap from Meijer. Then they surprised me and got me this huge pumpkin from Meijer.


----------



## hallorenescene

mystic, I like your co pilot. bobble arms huh
palladino, that is a nice size raven. he looks like he can handle his own
lilspook, cute picture. that is a wicked clown. 
billybones, that is cute, but what a bummer you couldn't find more
sid, that is a very cool mat
scorpion, I have that blow mold. it's cool
happy, nice items. that little ghost is adorable
justtim, that is a very cool/wicked looking cat
Disney, those are cute items
osenator, that is wicked looking. I've never seen one before. love how it looks and works
ratazc, that turned out awesome. did you post that in the crafts thread?
nightmare, that frankie looks great lit up.
meyerman, sounds like a fun day, and you got some cool items.


----------



## Bethany

kk83 said:


> Pretty Little Nightmare said:
> 
> 
> 
> kk83- I was on the hunt for weeks and really sad until my fiance came home with him for me! I understand completely. Head over to the Walgreens thread here, there are a lot of ppl who had multiple Jack's and were willing to part with 1 or 2 for cost plus shipping. I also posted a thread caled "show me your jacks" and someone on there grabbed a couple and were willing to sell them. If I find another 1 at one of my stores I would pick him up if you pay cost plus shipping. I'll keep my eyes peeled for ya
> 
> Oh my gosh - thanks so much! I am glad you got one! I never even realized I'd ever want one until I saw him here . I will take a look over on that thread - they are going on ebay for quite a lot! That scentsy warmer is *awesome* - it looks amazing all lit up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was one of the people that had 3 extra Jack's that picked them up if fellow HF people wanted to pay cost + shipping. Going to get the one that needs to be shipped ready to go. The other 2 local HF people wanted & I already turned them over to go to their new homes.
> 
> I swear there is a Walgreens on every other corner here, but I have not looked for any more Jack's. I got lucky a couple weeks ago & found 3.
> 
> Pretty little nightmare, Love your Franky!! Sentimental story, but will have to keep my eyes peeled for one of those.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bethany

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Today was the last day for my Halloween City 20% off item coupon so headed back there to buy another set of 16-inch aliens, male and female. I had wanted one set for my cryo stasis tubes and got to thinking how it might be nice to have a set I could put a heat gun to and warp to fit into large jars for my science lab. Also picked up one of their lightweight bloody hands from their meat packages to hopefully use as a hand stuck between the closed doors of a haunted hotel elevator.



I hope you printed out the 25% off one items coupon I posted.


----------



## pumpkinspirit

*I went to Dollar Tree last week and I bought the Bloody Stickers for the window, Paper Party Decoration of Pumpkins, 2 packs of Window Clings Decorations(it has a skull, bats, witch, tombstones and a haunted house on it), the other one has a haunted house, vampire, witch, scary trees, bats and a Grim Reaper, and I got a sign for the door that says Beware of Zomibies. lol*


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Ratazc - you did awesome on that pumpkin.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bethany said:


> I hope you printed out the 25% off one items coupon I posted.



Your coupon was for Spirit not Halloween City. But thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just got my email Alert from Halloween Asylum that the alligator mask (27.99) I've been waiting to come in all summer finally has arrived. On it's way and can't wait to see it in person. This is one of two items I still had on my "2013 Pick Up List", the other being the feral cat prop that has also come in but now that it's October funds are tight. Anyway, I plan to use the mask as a prop head with the gator head coming up from the water behind the pirate raft and hopefully with a foot or hand snack in his mouth. Have to see how that works out when the mask arrives. 

Highly recommend taking a look at this mask if you need something for a pirate scene, alligator in the sewer pipe, etc.


10/3 -- wow, was going to refer this mask to someone today and HA has already sold out of it so wanted to let you guys know. I knew it would fly out of there fast, just not that fast. Hope someone here saw my post and ordered it before it was gone.


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, that alligator mask (head) is really cool.


----------



## Bethany

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Your coupon was for Spirit not Halloween City. But thanks.


Sorry.  We don't have Halloween City. Wish we did.
Got these 2 guys in the front at Family Dollar.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Boyfriend bought me this awesome skull cup for work. 







And this is the zombie hand I bought the other day. $5 from five below. It lights up different colors.







Also picked up some sparkling pumpkin spice cider, and pumpkin spice bagels. Yum!


----------



## kk83

I picked up this cute tumbler the other night at Wegmans - $4.99
I find that the BW brand isn't that great of quality - but the design was really cute so I took a chance.


----------



## KristyIsMe

Wow these are all awesome. I haven't looked for some Halloween stuff yet, but I am hoping this weekend I can look


----------



## Palladino

I took a friend to the eye doctor this morning. It was going to take a couple of hours so I dropped her off and hit some thrift stores that I haven't had the chance to visit. 

At Value Village I found a great costume for my Carnevil Ringmaster. It not only has a cutaway jacket attached to a satiny white shirt, the shoulders and arms are padded and the sleeves have a wide theatrical look. There s even a fake hand attached on one arm. Only $9.99! I have some blousy pants already, now he just needs high black boots and a whip.

At another couple of thrift stores I found a neat candy dish with a hand in it that moves, some extra outdoor lights and a few items for my SR Victim.

When I picked up my friend, I told her about my finds. She listened politely then changed the subject as soon as she could.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Palladino sounds like some great finds. Love to see a photo of your ringmaster jacket if you get a chance. Was it someone's DIY costume top or a commercial item?

And I totally get talking to friends and experiencing that same feeling. That's why were here!


----------



## LairMistress

I was finally able to go out of town today! However, my son wasn't really up to going to too many places, so I settled for Target, since I had to make a return there, anyway. We'll probably go out again later in the week if he's feeling better; or next week if it's not "too late" already. I'd really like to see what Five Below has left, and if our Tuesday Morning has any scrapbooking paper like I've heard about!

I really didn't want to get cheap fog fluid again, but I did. I'm not even sure I'll use my foggers this year, but I didn't want to be without fluid if I do. One still has some in it, but the other is bone dry. See, that's a pun, because it's a skull fogger. Too bad there's no visual to go with it. 

AAAAAnyway, this is what I picked up today:

A giant pumpkin candy bucket, because you know I'm addicted to those. Our store had black too, and it was sooo tempting to get both. I stayed classic. No no, not classy. Classic.

String of 10 flicker flame lights, because I needed the bulbs and it was a cheaper way to get them...might use the string for other bulbs.

Yummy Mummy, because I don't recall ever having it, and it sounded tastier than Frute Brute. The others, I know I've had and can find most anytime.

A lenticular portrait from the Dollar Spot section that I hadn't found elsewhere yet. I almost picked up a man's picture too, but it morphed into a Jack o' lantern head. I love Jack o' lanterns, but I thought that was just silly.

Small bottle of cheap-o fogger fluid, mostly for the skull fogger because it leaks slightly. This will last me two nights this year, and next year I can buy the good stuff! And get the leaks fixed.


----------



## hallorenescene

just a comment, but I've heard you can use just ordinary distilled water in a fogger. does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## witchy poo

I scored some vintage pails over the last several weeks at Goodwill.


----------



## Paint It Black

witchy poo, I love the treat buckets. I am trying to figure out the best way to display some that I have collected over the years.


----------



## witchy poo

Paint It Black said:


> witchy poo, I love the treat buckets. I am trying to figure out the best way to display some that I have collected over the years.


Thanks. I think I might hang mine on a row of coat hooks by the door and put trick or treat candy in them. I think I am hooked on a new collection, LOL.


----------



## Palladino

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Palladino sounds like some great finds. Love to see a photo of your ringmaster jacket if you get a chance. Was it someone's DIY costume top or a commercial item?
> 
> And I totally get talking to friends and experiencing that same feeling. That's why were here!


I figured out today that the 'ringmaster jacket' used to be one of those butler costumes. No pants and one hand is missing. No electronic function at all but that's okay, I can work with it. I'll post a picture when I get the ringmaster dressed and up - thanks for asking'!

I was going to do it today and put it out on the patio table while I brought out the prop I was making for it. But then I saw that the cat had decided to take a nap on it and I didn't have the heart to disturb him. LOL.

One year we had a witch sitting in the living room window. I noticed people gathering and pointing at her and I wondered if something had gone amiss. I went outside and saw that curled up in one of her hands was my kitten, Molly. So cute!


----------



## mb24

ScaredyKat said:


> Boyfriend bought me this awesome skull cup for work.
> View attachment 175192
> 
> And this is the zombie hand I bought the other day. $5 from five below. It lights up different colors.
> View attachment 175193
> 
> Also picked up some sparkling pumpkin spice cider, and pumpkin spice bagels. Yum!



Hi, where can I find sparkling apple cider?


----------



## KrushR

Got a 400W low-lying fog machine with a remote from Halloween Spirit. Normally I wouldn't buy at the equivalent of a big-box, but we had a 20% off coupon plus a 5$ credit!
Also bought some purple spotlight bulbs for $6. More to come this weekend.


----------



## Saki.Girl

joans has half off halloween all ready i picked up this


----------



## LairMistress

I've picked up a few this year myself. I decided that I was going to put battery operated tealites in the lighter ones and use them like the electric Jack o' lanterns. I didn't buy any new ones besides the giant one from Target. I don't plan on getting the colored Jack o' lanterns. They just don't interest me much. I guess if they were harder to find, they might! I really like the skull with the red accents. I'm not sure that I have the same design, but the accents on mine are black.



witchy poo said:


> Thanks. I think I might hang mine on a row of coat hooks by the door and put trick or treat candy in them. I think I am hooked on a new collection, LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

mb24 said:


> Hi, where can I find sparkling apple cider?



All the grocery stores here seem to carry Martinelli's sparkling apple cider. In the beverage area with soda pop and juice drinks. Comes in a champagne like bottle. It's under pressure so use care in opening. Most of my friends prefer it over carbonated soda drinks and it looks festive like champagne. It also comes in several flavors although pumpkin spice isn't familiar.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

It's 4am Cali time and I just purchased a bulk bag of cockroaches. Going to have a "Cockroach Man." Was inspired by *THIS*. Not sure if roaches are found in real bogs, but in mine, they will be quite prevalent. 

I also purchased, FR Black Plastic, a *Demonica* and several other things. When I quit haunting 6 years ago, I sent everything to the city dump, so I'm starting from the bare bones and have lots more shopping to do.


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> joans has half off halloween all ready i picked up this


At half price I think that puts JoAnn's at reg. price for everyone else. I got sticker shock when I went in there last week and looked at Halloween stuff. WOWZA!!
I've go my eyes on the Skull Pan & the Coffin w/Skeleton Pan.


----------



## Bethany

Empress Nightshade said:


> It's 4am Cali time and I just purchased a bulk bag of cockroaches. Going to have a "Cockroach Man." Was inspired by *THIS*. Not sure if roaches are found in real bogs, but in mine, they will be quite prevalent.
> 
> I also purchased, FR Black Plastic, a *Demonica* and several other things. When I quit haunting 6 years ago, I sent everything to the city dump, so I'm starting from the bare bones and have lots more shopping to do.


Holy moly that Demonica looks like michael jackson.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I just received this in the mail yesterday! I just love this and thank you to ALKONOST for sharing the information of where I could pick one up. He reminds me of SAM and everything that is Halloween!


----------



## myerman82

Pumpkin5 said:


> I just received this in the mail yesterday! I just love this and thank you to ALKONOST for sharing the information of where I could pick one up. He reminds me of SAM and everything that is Halloween!


I really want one. He does remind me of Sam.


----------



## Bethany

don't get me wrong - He's adorable!!


----------



## osenator

Hihihi! Just came back from lunch at a St-Vincent store (Trift store) and got some little goodies! Will take pics or a vid tonight!


----------



## hippieman556

I went to target and got a led pumpkin and a bag of flying ghosts


----------



## Spookerstar

Pumpkin5 said:


> I just received this in the mail yesterday! I just love this and thank you to ALKONOST for sharing the information of where I could pick one up. He reminds me of SAM and everything that is Halloween!


I love him!!! Pleas share where you got him.


----------



## vinny186

I'm thinking about buying these purple rope lights https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/93682/WLRIF6B24PUR.html
and using them under some white spider webbing for a black light look.
Do rope lights get hot?


----------



## MC HauntDreams

We got the animated mummy hand from Target. Love it!
Also got this 1/2 mask... It will be part of M's motorcycle's costume for this year.  That and some auto on/off LED candles (use for wall candelabras) came from Dollar General. 
Clerk says to me, 'Some Halloween with your Xmas?' And looked at us perplexed when M and I both said 'No, ALL Halloween!'


----------



## shaandanny

I have actually planned for a haunted place and attract by using the fogging kit. I was actually worried about creating a fogging kit. But thanks to mistingsystems.net
Got my high quality special effect Fogging kit at affordable price.
Am sure this is going to be awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene

mchaunt, so that's what a mchaunt looks like. lol. cool mask


----------



## just_Tim

Got this evil looking Jack O from party city. I dont have any others that look like him, so was pleased to get him.


----------



## Wickedqueen

Went into Target and knew I had to have this!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

hallorenescene said:


> mchaunt, so that's what a mchaunt looks like. lol. cool mask


At least the M half, lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty

My cousin just came over and brought me this as a gift! I love owls, so she saw it and bought it for me.


----------



## Danceswithdoom

Went to the flea market and bought a large black tin with cute bats, orange spiders, and candy corn on it. Its sooo adorable. For two bucks, I knew i had to have it. 
My mother in law also brought me a ceramic pumpkin with a candle inside, a purple spider design candle holder, pumpkin shaped plates, and a sewing material with black cats and candy corn. I love it all!


----------



## rpick89

Got this cool cemetery gate at Homegoods the other day, picking it up tomorrow. Ordinarily, I would have easily passed on something like this for $200, but when my wife says "you have to buy this, it would be perfect", well, I have to jump on it. Not often she approves of any Halloween purchases. I knew I would turn her eventually! Luckily, using my TJMaxx credit card got me 10% off.

Just needs a little paint, aging and moss to make it complete.


----------



## hallorenescene

rpick, that is an awesome gateway. I would paint it black and add purple lights.


----------



## Saki.Girl

that gate is wicked cool


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Spookerstar said:


> I love him!!! Pleas share where you got him.


I'm with Spookerstar, where did you get him? he is very cute and does look like Sam, thats the first thing I thought of. love him.


----------



## Bethany

vinny186 said:


> I'm thinking about buying these purple rope lights https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/93682/WLRIF6B24PUR.html
> and using them under some white spider webbing for a black light look.
> Do rope lights get hot?


I have some purple rope lights & do not think they get hot. Have had mine for years. Been used to light step to garage, spider in tree & on table.


----------



## Palladino

I found a colorful gypsy skirt for my porch misfortune teller and a sort of half cape made of red felt with jester like balls on the end. Some prop in my Carnevil display will wear it. I also bought a bunch of replacement bulbs, batteries, felt for my Ouija planchette (can't find one - have to make one), strong fishing line (levitating woman) and a bag of those plastic slip through ties (can't remember what they're called). That last list of acquisitions may be utilitarian but nothing is more annoying that getting into prop building or decorating and not having staples on hand.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

duh...dunno why i didn;t think of cable ties for affixing my skellies to the archway. i will pick some up at cvs this morming


----------



## Spookerstar

Stopped at a new thrift store on the way home and found a real animal skull bagged with a fake skeleton. The cashier looked quite shocked but it is perfect for my oddities cabinet. Also found a funny dead parrot. He is meant for a dead pirate costume but he made me laugh so I picked him up for my witches area. Also finally got the black leaf vines up so I thought I would post pics. And, the last photo I took when I left work. Today we had a dusting of snow and it was just beautiful.


----------



## LairMistress

I didn't go to the thrift store today, are you proud of me? 

I did however, go to a flea market instead.

And, I came away with this:









The tag on it says it's an earring tree, but I plan on printing some vintage Halloween pictures out to make ornaments, and it shall be a Halloween tree. It's been repaired, so it was only $3. Not bad! It's wood, and some of the darker stain/paint has worn off, leaving a slightly orange tinted wood revealed underneath here and there. I like that, but I'm also considering spraying it black. Haven't decided yet.

Also, one of my cousins picked up some candy buckets at a sale today, but hasn't delivered them yet.


----------



## Bethany

Spookstar, love your set up! I think I saw that same Zombie Parrot at Spirit for $14 - $17. I kept passing him up as much as I thought he was so ugly he was cute!


----------



## hallorenescene

spookerstar, you have quite a few oddities there. your cabinets are set up and displaying quite nicely.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Finally picked up those pumpkins I've been wanting from Walgreens! Along with a few other things. Will post pictures tomorrow!


----------



## LairMistress

A couple of little "necessities":
















FYI for those of you who have Aldi's stores, but don't venture there often: their pumpkins are half the price of Wal-mart's. That's where I picked up the sparkling pumpkin cider, too. Peanuts cup came from Wal-mart, since I did have to make a stop there today.


----------



## Bethany

Pumpkins at Sam's Club were 9.98!! Seriously!?! 
Guess I'll be hitting up Aldi's. WHen I was in last week, I noticed they pretty much had Pumpkin EVERYTHING!!
Oddly enough, I'm not a big fan of pumpkin.


----------



## LairMistress

I didn't check my receipt, but they were priced at $2.48 at Aldi's, and they're good sized. Wal-mart here has this size for $4.48.


----------



## hurricanegame

I went to the Dollarstore and bought a bunch of things

The standout was a hanging ghost for only $3 - long white ghost and I bought fake blood to put all over it..


----------



## DavyKnoles

Speaking of Walgreens...always a great Halloween source...look at this lighted jack o'lanter. Or is it a spidy o'lantern. Or maybe a Peter o'parker lantern. And I thought the only place you could buy this was on the....ready for it?...*WEB*!


----------



## hallorenescene

davy, cute pumpkin. I agree, walgreens is one of the better stores this year for Halloween. so far I've gotten a medusa head and a jack this year. thinking about getting one of their banjo guys.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Spookerstar said:


> Stopped at a new thrift store on the way home and found a real animal skull bagged with a fake skeleton. The cashier looked quite shocked but it is perfect for my oddities cabinet. Also found a funny dead parrot. He is meant for a dead pirate costume but he made me laugh so I picked him up for my witches area. Also finally got the black leaf vines up so I thought I would post pics. And, the last photo I took when I left work. Today we had a dusting of snow and it was just beautiful.


OMG Spookerstar - Your skull finds are great, but that ram's head on your wall TOTALLY creeped me out!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

rpick89 said:


> Got this cool cemetery gate at Homegoods the other day, picking it up tomorrow. Ordinarily, I would have easily passed on something like this for $200, but when my wife says "you have to buy this, it would be perfect", well, I have to jump on it. Not often she approves of any Halloween purchases. I knew I would turn her eventually! Luckily, using my TJMaxx credit card got me 10% off.


Wow, that cemetery gate has got to be my favorite prop EVER spotted at Home Goods!  I love the Spider Baby Carriage I bought there last month, but this gate is just the BOMB, truly spooktacular! Congrats on an awesome find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just looking back thru this thread and gotta say that arch from HomeGoods is fantastic. I haven't been into HG for a number of weeks now and instead been focusing more on prop and costume items I need. Halloween funds start dipping pretty low come mid-September/October so knowing how I tend to find _something_ I really like there, Halloween or not, I just avoid it completely. Kind of surprised that they are still stocking Halloween in some areas. I know my area tends to start stocking early and I think Halloween has kind of dwindled down come October. I'm sure if I go in there today there would be rows and rows of Christmas out already.

In my book that HG arch would be a close tie for first place with the PierOne Nightmare Before Christmas one they carry. I'm sure it's better construction given how most things at HG are nicer quality. Great find and thanks for posting the photo of it. I'm sure it will be a centerpiece in your yard for years to come.


----------



## aero4ever

Found four Soft Steps at a garage sale for $1 each. I'm going to make tombstones out of them.


----------



## Saki.Girl

my 2014 calendar came


----------



## Bethany

Passed this up Saturday. Adult Jack Skeleton costume.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> View attachment 177075
> 
> 
> Passed this up Saturday. Adult Jack Skeleton costume.


OMG you did not oh man
that would make a killer big jack for my christmas theme i have never seen that one before oh man just looked on ebay 25 was a steal for that


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Bought one of these...

Full review pending the annual cleaning of 100+ pumpkins.


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG you did not oh man
> that would make a killer big jack for my christmas theme i have never seen that one before oh man just looked on ebay 25 was a steal for that


If I see one again, you want me to get it for you?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up two animated bats and a set of stone faces from Grandinroad this morning during their 50% off select items sale (ends in just over 1/2 hour BTW 6 pm ET, see the GrandinRoad thread for details, link and code).


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up this door mat today


----------



## MummyOf5

Where did you find the door mat?


----------



## osenator

This is the small Haul I got last week, didn't have time to post yet. There was also a skull and spine, and 5 bonnets (amish style), perfect for my witches.

Oh, and I paid 50 cents each book, as it was half price day on books! They are all like brand new!


----------



## Pike Queen

Today we got a spider candelabra from Pier One Imports with LED black candles. Looks wonderful as a center piece!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> picked up this door mat today


I LOVE that door mat


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, I love to read, those books are awesome
saki, that is one cool mat. so is reaper gift giving done? lol


----------



## jdubbya

I pulled the trigger on one last prop for this year. It's from Midnight Studiosf/x

http://www.midnightstudiosfx.com/index2.htm










His name is "Pesci". When I initially called to place the order, they told me they weren't accepting any more work for Halloween delivery. Needless to say I was disappointed. I received an email a couple days ago saying they were caught up and could get a few more things in and did I still want him. He should be done in a couple weeks, just in time to join our witches forest. I'll post pics of the actual prop when it arrives but thought I'd post it up now. Really looking forward to getting this guy. He stands about 20 inches tall.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Haunted Nana said:


> I LOVE that door mat


grocery outlet is whre i got it for 9.99


----------



## hallorenescene

jdubbya, that is one awesome prop. I will be one looking forward to seeing what your haunt looks like this year. you've bought some pretty cool things and it should be even better than ever


----------



## Penumbra

Found some great priced cornstalks at a farm near me. Six for $1.


----------



## Bethany

I bought LOTS of stuff today. Michaels had some diaries on the cheap & a couple journals, Gonna turn them into Halloween books. Also got a metal file card box which will become a potions box. Got some Spooky town items to do small vinette in old clock case (anticipating my pretties from MWK), some black & white popcorn boxes, a cake pop shaper for Halloween (think 5 or 6 dif. shapes), Bug sprinkles .99 each (score), mini brain jell-o molds (ice floats for punch bowl) & a MINION Coloring book. Also got a storage box that looks like a book (potions?), 8 champagne glasses fror $3.50, a lace table cloth & some lettering for books. Actually got a lot of odds & ends for crafting too.


----------



## sumrtym

Bought one of the LED Holiday light flood stakes at Lowe's. They have two kinds from the same manufacturer. One is 200 lumen, and the other is 400 lumen plus has a photo-sensor to turn on automatically. I got the brighter one since some people said they weren't that bright. Both come with the green and red plastic plates to color the light.

After plugging it in, the red is awfully pink, and the green is really a bright green (to me), and not in a good way. Maybe if I'd got the lower lumen the color would be better, but for me, it's going back.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> grocery outlet is whre i got it for 9.99


Wow wish we had it here.LOL


----------



## Haunted Nana

Today ai bought me a Walgreens Skeleton and he wa $10 off. Yeah and it was the last one npw he is having dinner with my other 2 that I bought a couple of years ago that aren't poseable.LOL


----------



## Cal78

I got A Walgreens Skeleton for Ten Dollars off as well. Four Rats from the Dollar Store, and a Light up Color Change Jack o Lantern from Party City.


----------



## Katster

Bethany said:


> I bought LOTS of stuff today. Michaels had some diaries on the cheap & a couple journals, Gonna turn them into Halloween books. Also got a metal file card box which will become a potions box. Got some Spooky town items to do small vinette in old clock case (anticipating my pretties from MWK), some black & white popcorn boxes, a cake pop shaper for Halloween (think 5 or 6 dif. shapes), Bug sprinkles .99 each (score), mini brain jell-o molds (ice floats for punch bowl) & a MINION Coloring book. Also got a storage box that looks like a book (potions?), 8 champagne glasses fror $3.50, a lace table cloth & some lettering for books. Actually got a lot of odds & ends for crafting too.


Bethany I am starting to worry about you!!!


----------



## Katster

jdubbya said:


> I pulled the trigger on one last prop for this year. It's from Midnight Studiosf/x
> 
> http://www.midnightstudiosfx.com/index2.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is "Pesci". When I initially called to place the order, they told me they weren't accepting any more work for Halloween delivery. Needless to say I was disappointed. I received an email a couple days ago saying they were caught up and could get a few more things in and did I still want him. He should be done in a couple weeks, just in time to join our witches forest. I'll post pics of the actual prop when it arrives but thought I'd post it up now. Really looking forward to getting this guy. He stands about 20 inches tall.


OH MY I LOVE HIM sooo much!


----------



## Kelloween

jdubbya said:


> I pulled the trigger on one last prop for this year. It's from Midnight Studiosf/x
> 
> http://www.midnightstudiosfx.com/index2.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is "Pesci". When I initially called to place the order, they told me they weren't accepting any more work for Halloween delivery. Needless to say I was disappointed. I received an email a couple days ago saying they were caught up and could get a few more things in and did I still want him. He should be done in a couple weeks, just in time to join our witches forest. I'll post pics of the actual prop when it arrives but thought I'd post it up now. Really looking forward to getting this guy. He stands about 20 inches tall.


haha..I knew you would get him!


----------



## The Real Joker

Bought a 6 ounce can of *Krylon's "Glowz" Glow-in-the-Dark Spray Paint* at Micheal's for only $2.99! The sale price was 2 for $10, regular price $6.99, each.

When I get to check out, it rung up at the regular (non-sale) price. I told the cashier it was on sale, 2 for $10. 
I had to walk her over to the display in the front of the store where the sign was. 
She apologized and said it wasn't a big deal and she would give me the sale price of $5 for one. 
*When she readjusted the price, it rung up for $2.99. *

Yeah. I lucked out it would seem. 

I also bought a 12 pack of Iced Pumpkin Pie Pop-Tarts at Target on sale for $2.66 as well.

Pretty good day, I must admit


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds like a good day joker


----------



## Katster

OH my I don't know I hope the gal does not get in trouble but not her mistake.


----------



## Spooky McWho

My mom bought this for me at a thrift shop. I thought it was a steal for $40!


----------



## Bethany

Spooky McWho said:


> My mom bought this for me at a thrift shop. I thought it was a steal for $40!


I wouldn't have hesitated to buy him!! Super!

Kaster why are you worrying about me?  My husband refers to my Prius as the "3rd storage unit". LMAO


----------



## jdubbya

UnOrthodOx said:


> Bought one of these...
> 
> Full review pending the annual cleaning of 100+ pumpkins.


I'm tempted to get one of those myself. Pretty nifty.



Katster said:


> OH MY I LOVE HIM sooo much!


Me too! Can't wait to see him in person!



Kelloween said:


> haha..I knew you would get him!


Me too! lol!


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky, that vampire is awesome. I think originally he was priced in the upper $100. wow what a deal


----------



## Ecula

Some new stuff I bought... I love glitter


----------



## Silver Spike

Oh nice one.  I'm afraid I'm partial to a few glitter decs too.


----------



## 22606

Haunted Nana said:


> I LOVE that door mat.
> Wow wish we had it here.LOL


Not the same, but another spiderweb mat: http://www.kirklands.com/product/Holiday/Halloween/Black-Spider-Doormat/pc/2289/c/2405/161447.uts

I really like your new little fella, Pesci, jdubbya.

Excellent buys.


----------



## LairMistress

It wasn't today, but I'm afraid that I've been too busy to keep up lately. A member here was sweet enough to do a little shopping for me, at two stores that I can no longer go to since I moved away from their region. She also added a few goodies to the box, which was amazing! 

Sorry for the terrible pic, I had hoped to snap a good one while the little one was napping, but no such luck.

The purple spiderweb goblets in the background are a local purchase that I made at Dollar General. I decided to go "fun" for this year's display, and my skeleton couple will be toasting one another with those goblets.









Three items aren't pictured; there are two top hats, a chef's hat, and another AppGear box. The two missing hats now belong to my little one, and the other AppGear item is hidden away for my oldest son's Christmas stocking. 

I got four Halloween duckies (I only asked for one, she threw the rest in for my little guy!), a 9 ft tissue paper Jack o'lantern garland, a set of plastic skull shaped shot glasses, a sturdy top hat for my male skeleton, owl tealite holder, AppGear Zombie Burbs figures (plus the other three sets she added!), three sets of Rite Aid lenticular photos (more added goodies!), and four black battery operated candles with orange bulbs.


----------



## witchy poo

Lairmistres, there are some amazing people on this forum. Love your idea of the toasting.


----------



## myerman82

Today I picked up a few things while I was out of town. 
First is a ceramic pumpkin tea-light holder that I got at Gordman's for only $3.00
Picked up these cool looking light up skill holders at a no name Halloween store for only a dollar each. They said they couldn't get them to work so they offered them to me for a dollar. When I got home I put fresh batteries in them and they light up great. 
Next I hit up Yankee Candle outlet and found my favorite Apple Pumpkin tarts 12 for $10....a steal (I may have to go back and stock up on more)
Last I took advantage of Bath and Body Works 2 for $22 3 wick candles. After calling all the stores around me I finally found a store that had two Pumpkin Carvings left so I grabbed them and picked up Cranberry Woods because the associate highly recommended it. Got all three for $23 cause that's how I roll.


----------



## jdubbya

My Villafane Studios flexible pumpkin legs came today. Got two pairs to go with the arms I got at CVS. These things are really neat!

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-legs.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jdubbya, I'd love to see a photo of your pumpkins when you add them to it and see how you decide to pose them. You might have me wanting to give my pumpkins the ability to walk! I've held off doing anything with the legs (or stems) so far. Was thinking maybe next year. 

I picked up the arms at CVS after seeing a heads up here on the forum a while back. The legs look really cute too with the little feet. I just love the whole look of them in general and they look so real in person too, just like twisted pumpkin stems but the silicon material is soft and kind of squishy. If I decide to put my pumpkins sitting up on our flower planter ledge on the house, they would look great with dangling legs. Let us know how well they stay in the pumpkin.


----------



## 22606

Odd place to find it, but HomeGoods had this, along with a few other Halloween prints, in the _normal_ picture aisle. All are actually made in the USA, which is even stranger...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

jdubbya said:


> My Villafane Studios flexible pumpkin legs came today. Got two pairs to go with the arms I got at CVS. These things are really neat!
> 
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-legs.html


i really like those arms and legs. I just hope next year VIllafane gets a more reliable manufacturer.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up some stuff at a couple yard sales in the development we'll be moving into &
some CINNAMON ROLL LOFTHOUSE COOKIES!! OMG they are delish!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Odd place to find it, but HomeGoods had this, along with a few other Halloween prints, in the _normal_ picture aisle. All are actually made in the USA, which is even stranger...


that is a wicked pic


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> that is a wicked pic


Thanks, Saki. The others that they had were a cherub with a skeleton (my second favorite), an owl and dark tree, and a chandelier silhouette that had 'Happy Halloween' written (making it the only one that would be out of place if left up all year). I think that all were the same price, $25.


----------



## kittyvibe

Sooo, today my mother picked the Grandin Road Headless Horseman prop up for me as an early xmas prezzy and she paid only $125. I know shipping alone on this guy is usually $150. 








He works and is in great condition, I am planning a whole new scene around him. Also, picked up a huge spider as big as me for $5 and a bunch of Radko ornaments for $3-5 each. Im so pleased with todays offerings.


----------



## Spooky McWho

Kittyvibe isn't it great when your mom buys you great halloween stuff. That price us amazing! Where on earth did she get it?


----------



## The Real Joker

hallorenescene said:


> sounds like a good day joker


Thanks! LOL, yes indeed 



Katster said:


> OH my I don't know I hope the gal does not get in trouble but not her mistake.


She probably won't but I still have no idea how she figured half of $10 was $2.99? I didn't realize her mistake until much later, LOL. :O


----------



## Penumbra

Found this today at Goodwill for $10.00. Been looking all over for one. And it works too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

It's always a great feeling when a long search pays off. Congrats on the floating reaper Penumbra and nice price as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I decided a while back I was going to need at least another one of those lighting FX boxes for when I do a carnival using our whole yard, front and back and our garages. They are so hard to find these days and the prices on ebay can get ridiculous. Saw one earlier in the week and put in a bid. Of course as what sometimes happens other bidders came in near the end and one placed a bid seconds before the auction was over that was enough to surpass my top bid. So lost out on it. Bit frustrating to say nonetheless but I didn't spend more than I wanted to so what can you say. I did another search last night and found a Christmas tree version of the box that had free shipping and was a Buy It Now item and ended up costing me close to $10 less than what the winning bidder on the first auction paid in total. So happy I didn't get frustrated and gave up last night after losing out. So yes, persistence can pay off.

I did, however, pay more than the $10 the Christmas Tree FX box cost me for the one I bought from ABC Distibuting a few years back; but it seems these are just so in demand now being they are discontinued and aren't readily available that a really inexpensive one is a matter of real luck. I think the orig retail was something like $30 so can't be too unhappy having paid just under that.


----------



## [email protected]

I bought the 30.00 haunted tree they have at Canadian Tire today. Well worth 30 dollars!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

spent 30 dollars today went to Halloween Boutique, Michaels had a sale Halloween items 50 % and i had a coupon!!


----------



## grandma lise

These are some of my finds for this year, some new, some from thrift stores...










And here's a picture and description of each card, printed in 2004...










The pillar candle - (Marshalls, $5.99) - I picked up early in the season. The apothecary jar - (Ross, $11.99) - originally looked like this but with a skull instead of the spider... http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPIDER-WEB-...999?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d944089f Sadly, as soon as I touched it with water, the image began to disintegrate. Was disappointed, but wanted to create small displays inside it anyway, so will use it for all seasons now. The other items were thrift store finds - (Ribbon, 3 yds., $1.99; cards w/envelopes, $1.99; Harry Potter Wand, $12.99) . Also found a large Jim Shore Thanksgiving pumpkin, also from 2004, but as I was removing it from it's box, a beautiful spider dropped out, so that was the end of that exploration... 

Lisa


----------



## kittyvibe

Yes, pretty cool to find it. My mom yardsales like a boss, which is where she got him. Now he needs a horse. 



Spooky McWho said:


> Kittyvibe isn't it great when your mom buys you great halloween stuff. That price us amazing! Where on earth did she get it?


----------



## hallorenescene

penumbra, nice score. i bet it's cool when it is acvtivated


----------



## drzeus

Help! I can't find the poseable pumpkin arms in my area! 
Does anyone have some they want to part with?! 
They look awesome!


----------



## aero4ever

drzeus said:


> Help! I can't find the poseable pumpkin arms in my area!
> Does anyone have some they want to part with?!
> They look awesome!



Saw these on Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Pumpkin-Vine-Arms-Poseable-Weatherproof-Reuseable-Halloween-Prop-Decor-/300986832501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4614369675


----------



## ThePumpkinKing

CVS has these in the store and Amazon has these. They make legs to go with them. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyOZPHs62Lk&feature=share&list=UUsJHc00LiEm8p1NUjbzkLqQ


----------



## ratazc

Let me out!!!


----------



## hallowmas

got these at home goods


----------



## stormygirl84

Heh heh heh. Last night at Target I found a double feature DVD for $5 - Alvin & The Chipmunks Meet Frankenstein with Alvin & The Chipmunks Meet The Wolfman.

At first my husband told me to put it back, I could watch at least one of them on Netflix, I didn't need any more Halloween movies, blah, blah, blah...

Then we ended up in the toy section, where he picked up TWO Nerf guns he's going to modify for HIS costume. My immediate response was, "You can get all that for a costume and I can't have a $5 DVD?!" And, I'm not ashamed to admit, I pouted.

So in the end, I got the "All right, fine, go get it!"

Heh, heh, heh.


----------



## Shadowbat

Just bought a 400 watt fog machine and 2 containers of fog juice at Kmart for $21.79. 

They have everything 40% off plus we had $8 in rewards to use.


----------



## StacyN

I am so excited right now! I went into the thrift store where I volunteer to drop off some stuff...my boss then says to me" I have a big surprise for you!" and proceeded to give me this as an early Christmas present...









MINT in the box and it works great! Someone donated it today and my boss set it aside for me. Needless to say it went right into my Vintage Halloween Kitsch-en!!!


----------



## sookie

Nox Arcana's Darklore Manor CD. It's coming from amazon. I've heard of Midnight Syndicate and have one of their cds but hadn't yet heard any music from Nox Arcana. I love this cd! It came with autorip too so I can listen to it already. It was on the Pandora channel.

Also bought China Glaze purple nail polish for Halloween night.


----------



## Palladino

I found another Halloween bandana for Connor (a.k.a. Wolfie The Wonder Dog)

The bandana says: Does Tricks for Treats


----------



## Cal78

Won A Thirty Dollar Gift Card in Spirit Halloween's 30 Year's of Terror Twitter Contest, so i Went down today and with it and my 20% off coupon i Picked up a Hanging Zombie Parrot and a Zombie Goose, I more than likely will just put them up for next year's Pirate Display, Figured Buy them Now so i dont have to Next Year.


----------



## JLWII2000

I ordered this from Target online today. I think it' has a very cool look, I saw it in person but didn't bite and it sold out in local stores. Let that be a lesson to you all, if you think you want it, you probably do...get it before its gone  It will be added to my growing fleet of 28 inch + resin or heavy duty tombstones. I think this makes an even 30.


----------



## Paint It Black

I made the rounds today. Got the last carvable pumpkin at DollarTree. I like to paint them and decorate them, and forgot to stock up this year. So I have only one for my "project bin." Also at DT, found a couple of cool grim reaper mirror clings that I like to use to decorate my SR mailing boxes, and a couple of nice Halloween greeting cards. They are down to the last shreds of Halloween at my DT store. 

At the 99-cent-only store, I found some black and white striped with skull vinyl placemats for our pirate theme year, a silver sequined masquerade mask, a couple of grey rats (grey is harder to find), and some bottle labels that you stick on soda or wine bottles for a party (last package of these too).

Went to Home Goods, and other than a cool silver serving tray shaped like a bat for $9.99, I saw nothing else new (or not broken). That store gets a crazy amount of breakage, probably because they stack so much together on the shelves.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

I'm jealous! Does he work?


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Spooky McWho said:


> My mom bought this for me at a thrift shop. I thought it was a steal for $40!


Does your Count Vigor work? What a very nice gift, I'm jealous...


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Got three pairs of these! CVS Pharmacy $10 each...


----------



## Bethany

Nightfisher said:


> Got three pairs of these! CVS Pharmacy $10 each...


Our CVS's here don't have $#!+. However, I am getting 2 M&M Mars haunted house candy displayers from one of them 
They will stand back to back & look like one big house. The shelves that are holding the cany will hold beanies, cats, etc. 
Finally got my scrub pants for Saturday night's party we're going to, got some wood candle holders, that I will repurpose for maybe skull stands, a small box that will be redone for a mini potions box & Picked up a really cool tropical fish hook strip for the new house sea life themed bathroom.


----------



## kittyvibe

Went back to the house that had my Headless Horseman and my mom got several Dept 56 houses and I got a ton of Radko ornaments. I was a bit bummed the Universal Studios mummy one was busted so I wasnt able to buy that one but I got the rest of the whole set. Very excited. Ill try to take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Bethany

OH must mention I went to a Halloween store today and they had the Motionette Frankenstein in box. It wasn't the Universal one but price $22.00. I already have it or would have bought it myself.


----------



## Zombie Sean

I just bought this: 










It was WAY expensive on Spirit, but I found it for roughly $178 (that includes shipping - on Spirit, it'd be around $300 with shipping).


----------



## DavyKnoles

Look what I found at my local Walgreens store yesterday.  These are foam and they only had two of them. Originally they were priced at fifteen bucks. But I guess no one wanted one because when I wandered in yesterday, they were both more than half off!  I guess it's true what they say about one man's treasure!


----------



## Spooky McWho

Yes Count Vigor works! He is one of the most solid props. His eyes light up and move and he says several phrases.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great finds everyone 
I am done buying for the year for Halloween that is 
Halloween party is this weekend. Here is to a fantastic 2013.


----------



## osenator

ZOMBIE SEAN, He is a very nice prop, saw it live, and I am interested. Hope can get him cheap one day.


----------



## Shadowbat

Bought one of the hoodies at our cities Ghost Walk tonight to help support it.


----------



## grandma lise

I wasn't familiar with the Ghost Walk. Googled it and found this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZrKdtNuTig Turns out we have one here too, but in the next county over. Sounds fun!

Lisa


----------



## hallorenescene

the finds people find. amazing. 
here we have what is called a spook walk. very fun


----------



## Lil Spook

Love at first sight. This guy found me... or I him last night.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I stopped at Michaels yesterday and bought some fake black branches with orange lights attached. I guess they were on clearance because they were originally priced at $29.99 and were marked down to $9.99.


----------



## hallorenescene

tarker, I would love to find some light up branches for that price. I love those


----------



## jdubbya

My "Pesci" prop came from Midnightstudios f/x. Simply awesome little guy with detail you rarely see! He'll be a perfect addition to our witch forest scene and a worthy companion to our Little Monster" we got last year from Halloween Asylum!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I bought the same one 2 weeks ago for half off! I love him! 


DavyKnoles said:


> Look what I found at my local Walgreens store yesterday.  These are foam and they only had two of them. Originally they were priced at fifteen bucks. But I guess no one wanted one because when I wandered in yesterday, they were both more than half off!  I guess it's true what they say about one man's treasure!
> 
> View attachment 179917
> View attachment 179918


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Wow! That little fellow is amazing. I can see why you had to have him. Great purchase. 



jdubbya said:


> My "Pesci" prop came from Midnightstudios f/x. Simply awesome little guy with detail you rarely see! He'll be a perfect addition to our witch forest scene and a worthy companion to our Little Monster" we got last year from Halloween Asylum!


----------



## hallorenescene

jdubbya, those are so ugly, they are awesome. your forest is going to be amazing. reminds me of characters off of labyrinth.


----------



## booFriend

I bought this cute little guy on ebay today!

Gemmy Animated Airblown® Inflatable - 64957 - Shaking Skeleton Pumpkin

Here's a video of him in action (not taken by me):


----------



## Jerry Fairchild

Picked this guy up yesterday For $50


----------



## hallorenescene

jerry, that guy is fantastic. is he homemade or store bought? he is worth every penny
boofriend, that is a cute inflatable. i'm putting out 5 this year.


----------



## osenator

I got this guy from Party City for 100$, love him!


----------



## frogkid11

Jerry Fairchild said:


> Picked this guy up yesterday For $50
> View attachment 181260


That is awesome !! And for only $50?? Where did you find such a great deal ?


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, that guy is awesome.


----------



## booFriend

I found this tealight candle holder at Marshalls for $14.99. It's pretty blinged out...


----------



## Bethany

I've stopped buying Halloween stuff and started buying things for the new house. 
I won't post pics.


----------



## MummyOf5

Awwwwww! We wanna see


----------



## Bethany

MummyOf5 said:


> Awwwwww! We wanna see


OK 













Picked up the above item for $10. Going to "hack" it to hide the litter box and cut down on litter tracking, I hope!













Picking up the table & chairs on Sunday @ Ikea & Picked up 9 hole shelving unit @ Office Max.







Picked up the 2 nightstands for $12 at a thrift store. Picked out our bed at Ikea. Can you guess it's going to be black?


----------



## Jerry Fairchild

hallorenescene said:


> jerry, that guy is fantastic. is he homemade or store bought? he is worth every penny
> boofriend, that is a cute inflatable. i'm putting out 5 this year.


don't know he looks store bought. i am trying to find him online but no luck yet.


----------



## Jerry Fairchild

frogkid11 said:


> That is awesome !! And for only $50?? Where did you find such a great deal ?


road side antique mall Here on Tulsa Oklahoma.


----------



## RCIAG

For those that don't read the Grandin Road thread, FINALLY! HERE SHE IS!! HILDA!!

It's from the same company that makes the Villafane arms & legs. It's a hard foam like a Funkin. It's hollow so it's very light. My only complaint is the orange of the "skin" of the pumpkin doesn't seem dark enough. It's certainly not as dark as in the pics on the box but those are probably real pumpkins on the box. It's not a huge thing & I'll just repaint it if it bothers me enough. For $15 I'm pretty happy with it. 

I also had no idea there were TWO OTHER FACES!! I totally would've bought all 3 if I'd known & thought I'd actually get them in a timely fashion. I don't know where the blame ultimately lies, if it's Wolfe FX or Villafane or someone else entirely but it's crazy it took so long.


----------



## JLWII2000

I scored this fireplace from Spirit Halloween display sale. HERE'S THE KICKER...It came with two flame lights. I was just too lazy to take them back out of the box for a photo. They sell on spirit for $17 each but I got the FIREPLACE AND TWO FLAME LIGHTS FOR $25 total. Scooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore! 








http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...e-light/?w=flame&UTM_campaign=Search:SC:flame


----------



## MummyOf5

Noticed your from Omaha (about 75 miles from me) they still have good deals at that store and where is it located?


----------



## JLWII2000

MummyOf5 said:


> Noticed your from Omaha (about 75 miles from me) they still have good deals at that store and where is it located?


If you're looking for store display stuff, they sold almost all of the cardboard stuff already. Otherwise, the prices are the same as everywhere else. The store is located at 72nd and Center in Omaha.


----------



## MummyOf5

Thanks. Figures that it's on Center, just about everything is LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, cool looking pumpkin
jl, you scored big time on that fireplace


----------



## moonwitchkitty

My mom gave me my Birthday present early


----------



## hallorenescene

fleurdeliz, that is an awesome looking vampire. it's just a static prop though, right?


----------



## DavyKnoles

Today we stopped at Spirit and picked up a pair of ghost ducks. Bryan was crazy about them. What are ghost ducks? They are ducks with sheets over them. What a silly question. Then we stopped at the Dollar Tree on the way home since they just got in a supply of plastic fence pieces for a buck a piece. What did we need those for? Why to pen the ghost ducks in, of course. Once again, what a silly question.


----------



## rorprops

i am looking for a better hellraiser puzzle box, bought one on amazon and it is a joke. It fell apart shortly after assembly. Thought it was my poor handyman work but nope, it is just not great.


----------



## jeepercreeper

I just bought this Mask for my costume this year,



and just got this prop delivered off Amazon! I'm waiting till the 30th to put this bad boy up, but I'm excited!


----------



## hallorenescene

jeeper, that prop is awesome, and I love the mask.


----------



## Jerry Fairchild

Picked up this lady only $20


----------



## Jerry Fairchild

aero4ever said:


> Found four Soft Steps at a garage sale for $1 each. I'm going to make tombstones out of them.
> 
> View attachment 176967


any progress on the stones?


----------



## DavyKnoles

Today we went down to Wal Mart and bought trick or treat candy...a ton of it. We've got little Twizzlers, Kit Kat bars, tiny little Heath bars (which, by the way, are yummy at any size), Jolly Rancher suckers, Tootsie Pops (one of my all-time favorites, especially grape and raspberry), Twix Bars, Hubba Bubba, Snickers, Three Musketeers, Skittles and enough Tootsie Rolls to open an Amscot. We got more candy than I've ever _seen_. Looking at it, I can't imagine running out. Then again, seems we had this much last year and wound up trick or treating _ourselves_ to get enough candy to keep the haunt opened till the end of the night.

Damn, but last year was fun!

Also, we bought three absolutely beautiful big pumpkins. These will get carved into jack o' lanterns on Halloween day and then baked into a whole lot of pie for the rest of the year. What fun!


----------



## Zombie Sean

Just got him put together! Sucker was TALL! Do not know how I'll get him out of my house!


----------



## hallorenescene

jerry, that is a cool lady. love the look. 
zombie, very menacing looking


----------



## just_Tim

got a 2013 zombie baby, was not going to since last year the quality dropped on them, but since I have one from every year I thought why not, and was pleased that he is made better like the ones from 2009 that was a plus















loll sorry the pic posted twice


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just_Tim, you should be able to edit your post in Advanced Edit and put the curser after the last photo and hit the delete button once, then save. Should fix it. Nice kid btw. What I like about him is that it looks like you would be able to put a top on him to change him if you want. So many of the others Zombie babies have the arms connected to the body preventing you from switching them up.


Actually came to post that I saw Halloween Asylum's 25% off sale on the forum and took advantage to order Uncle Creepy. Surprised he was still available. He has been a mask that I have from Day One, well found creepy...like kids, stay far away from him.... I want him to be the face of my carnival ticket booth guy as you enter the carnival. Kind of set the mood with him. Thanks Nancy at HA. I won't need him until at least next year's haunt so with ground shipping to Calif. doubt he will show up for this year's Halloween anyway. But at least he will be hanging around here in the meantime ready to sell tickets. I actually can see him hanging around a few places in my carnival, even peering out a tent opening. He's so creepy.....LOL.


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, you are right about Uncle Creepy...good choice. I have been happy with Halloween Asylum. 

JustTim, glad the baby is of good quality.


----------



## Penumbra

Not Halloween related, but I got a bust and set of replica boots of Isaac from the video game Dead Space. They'll look great in my Nerd Cave.


----------



## Bethany

Not Halloween related either but picked up our kitchen table today from IKEA


----------



## TheMonsterInside

OMG!! I Have A Moving Light-Up Penguin!! I Got It From A Garage Sale. I Should Do That Sheet Thing!


----------



## im the goddess

I picked up a few things for Halloween today. A Gallon for fog juice, some more candy from Costco to replace what's been eaten, some glow bracelets and necklaces from dollar tree. Two six packs of flame-less, remote control candles for the graveyard from Costco. More flame-less tea lights for my lanterns I'm hanging in the tree out front. More 6 foot cable dog tie outs to secure my tombstones from dollar tree. Two more spike flood light holders, and 6 colored flood lights from Lowes. I think that is all that is Halloween related.


----------



## kittyvibe

Got my new TOT candy table/ work station and assembled it. I like the fact that its a bit taller than average for desk types. Also theres shelving below for storing the excess candy and fog juice/ batteries/ incidentals during the big night. The fact that the legs are flush with the edges means I can do a nice wrap around the front and sides of the desk easier too. More sturdy when it has more a of core inside against wind. Heres a link to what I bought--> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Double-Pedestal-Parsons-Desk-Multiple-Colors/17802613


----------



## Zombie Sean

I thought I was done, but this guy was only $30 or so!


----------



## Deadna

Went to pick up my CVS bucks which an awesome rep doubled due to slow service and found the pose-n-stay skelleys marked half off so used my $10 on him and then found a third pair of Villafane pumpkinvine arms to complete my pumpkins 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...s-picture182253-seeno-hearno-speakno-evil.jpg


----------



## Katster

Deadna said:


> Went to pick up my CVS bucks which an awesome rep doubled due to slow service and found the pose-n-stay skelleys marked half off so used my $10 on him and then found a third pair of Villafane pumpkinvine arms to complete my pumpkins
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...s-picture182253-seeno-hearno-speakno-evil.jpg


Lucky You... I swear I am going on a hunt for those arms for next year I just love them. And don't you just love those pose'n'stay skellies!


----------



## CrystalRose

My hubby picked this guy up from Lowes the other day.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, I think I would like to find some of those pumpkin arms. they are awesome


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well good thing payday was last Friday. I went into Michaels to pick up a few things for projects that hopefully I'll be able to complete before Halloween Night and got sticker shock at the register. I did have a bunch of .99, 1.49, under 2.00 and under 3.00 items so when the cashier asked me if I'd rather use a 20% off entire purchase coupon he had in a xmas brochure rather than my 50% off one item coupon, I took a look at the register and immediately said "Yes!". I bought several crafting tools which definitely added up quickly but still. Well I guess my after-halloween spending money just took a hit already.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up my Mini Wrapped Spider Victim from Walgreens - 50% off! 

One of the first things I'll work on for next year when we get settled is my spider cabinet!


----------



## MummyOf5

Pictures!!!!!!


----------



## 22606

MummyOf5 said:


> Pictures!!!!!!


Yes, _lots_ of them...

Awesome buys.


----------



## kakugori

Free cornstalks today, courtesy of my Grandma's garden. More tomorrow, unfortunately not free but hopefully taller (and hopefully still available!)

Also got 3 more pumpkins (total: 6 +1 gourd that I swear looks like a snake) and a metric ton of candy.


----------



## Katster

Yesterday I received a special item I commissioned one of our own (ondeko) to make. I ordered a bracelet to go with my necklace I bought off his Etsy store and am really proud to own another piece of his art with his own glass beads. You may remember i bought a shark tooth and bead pendant and loved it so much I asked if he could make me a bracelet to go with it but I did not want a matchy matchy thing so we conversed and then he went to work and played with his glass. Well it came yesterday with an added bonus of glass pumpkin bead ear rings that I did not expect! Now... my Halloween outfit is so flamboyant and has so many things going on I just could not wear it as the bracelet would get lost so I gave it a place of prominence and here is my own familiar wearing it...temporarily mind you!

















I loved it so much I even added 2 more eyes to the crow so it would draw the eye up to ondeko's art. He matched the color of the shark teeth into his beads so amazingly plus keeping in mind it is a witch costume with so many bizarre colors I wish the pics could really show how great this piece is!









and ondeko look how cool this pic looks but bear in mind I had a few drinks and the pic screwed up but I just liked it

















Thank you my friend!!!


----------



## lizzyborden

Drove by a pool noodle along the side of the road last week but didn't stop to pick it up because I had a passenger. Had to take hubby to work a few days ago and it was still there so I nabbed it this time. The best thing is that it's one of the large ones. 

Gee, of all the great finds in the last month, I post about a pool noodle.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Four electrical cords and a Twix candy bar(full size)......


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

lizzyborden said:


> Drove by a pool noodle along the side of the road last week but didn't stop to pick it up because I had a passenger. Had to take hubby to work a few days ago and it was still there so I nabbed it this time. The best thing is that it's one of the large ones.
> 
> Gee, of all the great finds in the last month, I post about a pool noodle.


HA! On the side of the road you say.... 


Admit it, you're the woman I saw in my backyard walking off with my large blue pool noodle!

AND you posted it!


----------



## lizzyborden

oaklawn Crematory said:


> HA! On the side of the road you say....
> 
> 
> Admit it, you're the woman I saw in my backyard walking off with my large blue pool noodle!
> 
> AND you posted it!


Sorry you've got the wrong woman, the one I found was pink, I swear! 

And I was going to edit my post and add that I found a shiatsu massager for $1 at the flea market Sunday. Now if I can just manage to get something built out of it.


----------



## Katster

I haven't figured out what to do with those I tried to make a Halloween wreath but within a day it drooped so bad it became oval and looked stupid. Everyone one says use pool noodles but I haven't found a use for the darn things.


----------



## Bethany

Katster said:


> I haven't figured out what to do with those I tried to make a Halloween wreath but within a day it drooped so bad it became oval and looked stupid. Everyone one says use pool noodles but I haven't found a use for the darn things.


I've heard they make good filler for Legs & Arms for props. If I can find a way to open my Jack Skellington next year, he will have pool noodle legs.


----------



## im the goddess

Katster: some also use them for columns on tombstones.


----------



## ondeko

Katster said:


> I loved it so much I even added 2 more eyes to the crow so it would draw the eye up to ondeko's art. He matched the color of the shark teeth into his beads so amazingly plus keeping in mind it is a witch costume with so many bizarre colors I wish the pics could really show how great this piece is!
> 
> View attachment 182979
> 
> 
> and ondeko look how cool this pic looks but bear in mind I had a few drinks and the pic screwed up but I just liked it
> 
> View attachment 182980
> 
> 
> View attachment 182981
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend!!!


I am glad you like it. And it really pops up there on the crow. I didn't realize how creepy the eye beads looked until I saw the photos. It was a cool project and I'm glad it worked so well.


----------



## Paint It Black

Bought these two wooden wall hangings at Big Lots yesterday for my front doors for next year's Western theme. I plan to change the wording on one of them to "to Tombstone."










Also at Big Lots were these oversized black and white bandanas. I have seen on Pinterest where people use them to make a garland by folding into a triangle and tying the ends together. 










Then I popped into the thrift store I frequent and found this wig to use for a Western ghost woman. She's gonna need a nice dress, LOL.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up 4 more of those Candelabra window clings at Dollar General (50% off). Picked up a purple pumpkin pail for .25. Joann's was the most damage. I got a mini mummies decoration for a shadowbox, a large papermache witch's hat, 2 sets of Salt & Pepper shakers (spiders & Bats) & some black wire for my bottles. At Big Lots I got 2 glitter black skulls (lg) & 2 sets of purple&Green mini lights. OH and a set of Poison kitchen towels


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I was intending to hold off until October 31st for the after-halloween sales, but Halloween Asylum is selling everything for 25% off and also sent a coupon out today for 15% off that. A lot of their stuff is out of stock already so I decided that what I wanted might not wait until Nov 1st. I'm doing a carnival theme for my next halloween party, so I'm focusing on clowns this season. Between this and picking up the ventriloquist dummy from Grandin Road, I'm pretty tapped out for post-halloween shopping this year. I'm still going to go to Spirit to see if I can get my hands on the wacky mole clown on November 1st, but other than that I am done.

Slappy the Clown mask from Trick or Treat Studios. I'm going to use this to make a trash can trauma prop (though with a jack in the box type container rather than an actual trash can)










Chingo the Clown foam-filled head and hands from Ghoulish Productions. I used one of these foam-filled head and hands combos this year to make a zombie, and it was very easy to use. The head isn't so much a problem with wig heads, but hands can be sometimes, so I think this is a good buy. I've already got the costume for this one, he's going to be a shiatsu powered prop.


----------



## Paint It Black

TheMonsterSquad, those are some great props, and you are right about things selling out. Also, you are not alone. I have been picking up things for next year's theme for a while now, LOL.  And I think a few other members are as well.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


>


Marie Antoinette has never looked more gorgeous... Nice haul, PIB.

Those clowns are awesome, TheMonsterSquad.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

I have a spare skeleton, so I stopped by a party store yesterday, clutching a 25% off coupon and searching for inspiration. Bat wings and one of those blank white masks (plus a gold chain for Surfer Dude Skelly because he looks like a gold chain kind of guy), plus a slinky red dress from Goodwill should be interesting for a last minute prop.


----------



## Bethany

Picked up 4 more of these yesterday 50 cents each.







Picked up my Spider Victim (mini) for my 5' Spider cabinet I'm going to do next year.







Saw this and didn't buy it. Now I wish I had. May go back & see if it is still there.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Just took advantage of Halloween Asylum's 50% off sale. 

Masks - Triffoid, Dark Night Of The Scarecrow, Sam Heinous, Demon Seed, Darkwalker, and Michael Myers Halloween II.

Props - 9" Latex Spider, 44" Rattle Snake, Halloween II Coveralls, 2 sets of Monster Flesh Hands, Light Up Old Lantern, & Light Up Headless Horseman Portrait.

The last prop I am considering getting is the 6 foot tall Hanging Medusa prop. It looks great and has some outstanding reviews. Early birthday present???


----------



## sumrtym

Guess I'll kick it off for today's sales. Target, 50% off, grabbed the last one for a total of $13 and change out the door. The gf blew me away by actually wanting it. I myself wasn't planning on going out for anything anywhere today.


----------



## synergy

New to the site. But have always loved Halloween.
Did buy this skelly from my local walgreens. They did not have a bag big enough. Have to take it home on the bus. 








Not sure why it showed up sideways.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i went to target...it was totally picked over but i found a few things to use for the kids' halloween party next year. snacks/candy were only 30% off. Boooo...but I got snacks for the kids anyway--they have to pack a snack for school every day. (I never heard of such a thing before they startd school here).

CVS had a few decos left so I grabbed some with SR in mind for next year....plus i reallly wanted the witch dancing round the cauldron so i got her. 

That's all the Halloween clearance I got. I'm happy now I can sit on the couch the rest of the day.


----------



## ondeko

I checked the Targets in the surrounding burbs since ours had very spare offerings this year. I managed to get a full size skelly and 2 of the 'backpack' half skellys, a pair of hanging JoL flame cauldrons, 4 med & 2 lg fake pumpkins, 2 small foggers, and a couple of sippy cups for my niece and nephew. My next door neighbor was bummed that she had to work today so I'll offer her one of the foggers and 3 pumpkins if she wants them. Only spent $136 and my wife was actually relieved--she was fearing a $200+ total.


----------



## Penumbra

The post Halloween sales begin! (it's like Black Friday for us Haunters.) I'd love to go and score some things for myself, but I spent all my money before Halloween.


----------



## dippedstix

Target has all their stuff marked down. I would really love to stock up on that Jones Halloween Soda for a party for my son next october. Do you think it will still be good?


----------



## hurricanegame

I hit up Walmart (here in Canada) and this year they marked everything down 75 % right away!! I was amazed..

I have attached a picture of some of the things I picked up, the rest of my haul included; fog machine for $7, fog juice for around $1, a mask for $5 (using it for my haunt next year), spooky candle for around $1 and some smaller items - inflatable skull was originally $89 and misting pumpkin originally around $20 something..75 % off those bad boys!!

STOKED to say the very least..very good haul this year, last year was great as well; got some animated props


----------



## dbruner

Spirit had all decor and props 50% off, I got a 5 ft skeleton, hanging zombie head, to groundbreakers and two witch hats for haunting helsa and the lady in black to wear next year. I got another ground breaker at Party City for 50% off. My Target had nothing much left but costumes.


----------



## Bethany

Only Halloween items I bought today were 2 Black Lace Halloween table cloths at Dollar General at 50% off.

ON the non Halloween side we bought a washer & dryer with bases (will be delivered to the new house on tues.), shelf liner & 6 bags of metalic sprinkles (white, grey, black & silver) for the garage, enclosed porch & back concrete slab when we do the epoxy on them (the floors are going to be a med - dark blue). Halloween shopping has ended for me unless I find a really great deal...


----------



## Greenewitch

Went to Michaels and they had all Halloween 80% off. Surprisingly, several LeMax village things left. Got the "Blood of the Vine" Bloodery for $12. Some little items to go in the village and some fall flowers and spider candle holders also 80% off. They had some beautiful big magnetic boxes for 80% off too. Got several for Christmas gifts and paid less than $2 each!


----------



## CrystalRose

We just got back from the clearance sales. Got a bunch of stuff. Will post a picture of it all tomorrow. Great finds everyone!


----------



## bayoubrigh

The second Spirit store I went to got my business (first was cleaned out by 9:15am - CRAZY) - I am going for an asylum theme and got the armless nurse with first aid box trigger, the rising werewolf and the crazy girl in her wheelchair. Very happy with the first two but wheelchair doesn't rock very much - gears don't seem to move her enough. Also got some funkins from Michaels and a few light of jols at Walmart. Overall a good haul for under $300 (my budget!)


----------



## ARC1921

I found great items at spirit....the manager knows me so she had some items ready for me ....I bought the cemetary angel for 89.99, the talking cherubs for 59.99 and a buzzsaw for 64.99..... also hit up michaels for 80% off specials....


----------



## Bethany

My friend brought me this dish towel from Indiana. her sister-in-law made it. LOVE IT!!














pic of almost the entire towel


----------



## Spooky McWho

I wasn't going to buy anything because I blew a giant hole in our budget BUT.. I dropped into Spirit for one can of hair color and a manager that I know gave me a deal I couldn't refuse( insert a little Brando) I got four life size skellies, a zombie parrot and Monkey Chimes for $50.00 I would have kept shopping had I brought my debit card. I will go back tomorrow when the costumes go half off


----------



## Haunted Nana

Found lots of great deals today the animated Grim Reaper from Walgreesn was 50% off so had to buy him. Some games liek Pin the smile on the Skeleton from Meijers along with glow in the dark nail polish for granddaughters cardboard tombstones to pain for indoor decor party table docorations and from Michaels 2 rolls of Martha Stewart decoupage paper and a couple of rubber stamps.


----------



## Paint It Black

Bought these tablecloths at Vons on Halloween day. Regularly priced at $15.99, and marked down to $4.


----------



## Pawn of Tzeentch

Taking advantage of Target having Halloween stuff 50% off I bought 25 craft pumpkins of various sizes and colors, some carving knives, and some foam spiders all for next years haunted pumpkin patch.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I got some items on Friday but don't have pics because they got stored away with the stuff I was in the process of packing away.

2 resin tombstones from Walgreens that were regularly priced at $20 but were now $10
4 LED outdoor spotlights regularly priced at $24, got them for $12 each
2 LED lights, the ones you fix to the ceiling, two sets of ground breaker zombie hands and a blucky all at Spirits
And a 36 inch tombstone at Target for $6


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Stopped at the local Spirit store this afternoon, which had been mostly cleaned out by now.

Spent $17.44. Picked up 'Mike the Troll' for $5, a pack of glow-in-the-dark pumpkin teeth, a Spider-Man pumpkin push-in for my son and a talking pumpkin face push-in for $1.48 . . . No idea what it says or sounds like, but so what?


----------



## Always Wicked

More creepy cloth and masks for future scarecrows for .50 ea


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bought myself a fuzzy black posable spider, since I've been wanting one all season but never had the extra cash to get one. He was half price at Dollar General. Then I ran to Target, but most everything interesting was picked over already. Did get a bunch of ToT toys for next years treat bags for only 30 cents a package there, though! Really saves money to buy them after Halloween and save them!


----------



## creepingdth

What didn't I buy? Target was at 70% off. Got a spider rug, skeleton rug, that owl beverage dispenser (going to paint it all black and put something on it instead of that owl) the skeleton torso backpack thing. Was thinking I can put the spine into a piece of pvc and stand it up and put a dress over the top and no one will know my skeleton doesn't have legs. A few different pumpkin Mr. and Mrs. Potato head stick in things. At Spirit I got a jumping spider, and the talking cherubs, my daughter picked out a set of books that has a spider jump out of it, a cat that turns it's head, and a Jill in the box. Spent way to much money this year, like normal.


----------



## Deadna

My CVS was 75% off and I got the bobblehead grim reaper,dracula bust,reaper bust,2 packs 25' black lace spider garland and matching lighted mantel garland,2 black halloween pillow cases(says they double as a TOT bag  ....other odds and ends.


----------



## myerman82

Went to Halloween City today and they had a sign on the door and windows saying "Everything 30% off" Really!!!? What a way to milk the weekend parties for sales. It's already November 2nd and the best they are doing is 30% off. If everything was at least 50% off I would have went inside. Walmart was 50% off and they had the signs all over the boxes filled with bags of candy. I went to grab a few and they came up full price. The cashier told me that only the bags with the Halloween look were 50% off. Fair enough but why put 50% signs all over the boxes filled with the bags of candy. I guess the after Halloween sales aren't really that great near me so I got nothing.


----------



## Shift

Ride on back skeleton devil thing from target for $10
Machetee 1.50
Creepy doll sewing her mouth shut from spirit
Blue led spot light 
Creepy crawlers 2 DVD
A skull

Few masks for 3$ eachfrom Walmart 
And 1000w fog machine. (Even though I have two smaller ones ...) haha


----------



## mikeerdas

*Garner, NC Spirit Halloween and Target questions - animated owl source?*

Yesterday, (Sat 11/2), I visited the Spirit Halloween store in Garner, NC. They had a surprising amount of stuff left, I thought. Though it's a very small Spirit Halloween (no room for lots of animated props). It was 25% off costumes and 50% off all non-costume items. I picked up two Stone Wall "Room Rolls" for $10 each (normally $20) and a large red "LED Beacon light with 108 super bright LEDs"--normally $25, bought for $12.50. I bought the last one there. Today (Sun 11/3), an employee told me it will be 50% off everything in the store, including costumes. May be the last day it's open--not entirely sure.

Lots of zombie lawn gnomes left as of yesterday afternoon if anyone wanted one.

Was really hoping to find one of those animated Owl props, where the head rotates, on clearance at Target. Couldn't find one--should have bought when I had the chance. It would have been a nice addition to my cemetery. Anyone know if these are sold by other vendors (*not* eBay ghouls who buy up retail store props then double or triple the price). Wondering if the owl was a Target exclusive.

Also wondering if anyone is clearing out the Perfect Storm lightning devices. Walmart.com still seems to be selling them at full price ($40). For less $$$, I'd roll the dice on one... or possibly two if 50% off.  In case one is a dud or fails later, etc.


----------



## mikeerdas

Speaking of Spirit Halloween, are there any coupons currently active for either in-store or online? Really looking for online codes since I bought all that interested me in-store yesterday at my local Spirit Halloween.



mikeerdas said:


> Yesterday, (Sat 11/2), I visited the Spirit Halloween store in Garner, NC. They had a surprising amount of stuff left, I thought. Though it's a very small Spirit Halloween (no room for lots of animated props). It was 25% off costumes and 50% off all non-costume items. I picked up two Stone Wall "Room Rolls" for $10 each (normally $20) and a large red "LED Beacon light with 108 super bright LEDs"--normally $25, bought for $12.50. I bought the last one there. Today (Sun 11/3), an employee told me it will be 50% off everything in the store, including costumes. May be the last day it's open--not entirely sure.
> 
> Lots of zombie lawn gnomes left as of yesterday afternoon if anyone wanted one.
> 
> Was really hoping to find one of those animated Owl props, where the head rotates, on clearance at Target. Couldn't find one--should have bought when I had the chance. It would have been a nice addition to my cemetery. Anyone know if these are sold by other vendors (*not* eBay ghouls who buy up retail store props then double or triple the price). Wondering if the owl was a Target exclusive.
> 
> Also wondering if anyone is clearing out the Perfect Storm lightning devices. Walmart.com still seems to be selling them at full price ($40). For less $$$, I'd roll the dice on one... or possibly two if 50% off.  In case one is a dud or fails later, etc.


----------



## Bethany

Went to a craft show and found a woman who does primatives. Bought me the cutest stuffed black cat. He'll look great with my witch towel. Also got my call from CVS & went and picked up the M&M Mars candy haunted house displayer. Was supposed to be 2 but who knows where the 2nd went.


----------



## frogkid11

Bought the evil clown archway from my Spirit store for $65 for next year's Haunted Carnival/Sideshow of Freaks theme. Going back today to see if the circus carts are still available along with the Silent but Deadly clown.


----------



## Spooky McWho

That was a spectacular deal frogkid. There was a silent auction at our local Spirit and that archway sold for $250.00 and the asylum set went for $500


----------



## mikeerdas

*Clearance finds from Target - bubble fogger, owl, etc*

Today I found a semi-functional Standing Animated Owl prop from Target--manager knocked it down to three bucks.
Trying to figure out how to fix him in the following thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/132650-standing-animated-owl-target-2013-help-broken-one.html#post1560544

Here's a photo:








Found a Bubble Fogger. Price on box is $60. Must have been selling for $36 because it rang up for $18.  Been wanting one since I saw Terra's demonstration video. Got a spooky doorbell chime device for $1--it had no hang tag so I'm not sure the manager knew what it was. They said I could have it for one dollar. Sold. Saw one in another Target with the hang tag/copy. Retail price was $6, so it would have normally sold for $3 @ 50% off. Bought it not because I'm going to use it as a doorbell chime. But because it has a motion sensor mode, and so will say a few random spooky things when someone walks by. It's atop the Bubble Fogger in the picture below:








And here are photos of my 50% off finds from Spirit Halloween yesterday. $12.50 for the LED Beacon and $10 each for the Stone Wall Room Rolls:

A potential re-purpose job to emulate Disney's Haunted Mansion Traveling Light effect perhaps:
UPDATE: This device has no motor; just LED panels that turn on and off in sequence. I regret buying it. Videos of it in action posted to the Haunted Mansion Traveling Light effect thread that follows.








Link to thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/127364-disney-haunted-mansion-traveling-light-effect-halloween.html

Potential use: Haunted Garage. Or some sort of spooky castle or mausoleum structure for yard haunt:








I'm not into carpentry--have no talent for it. But wondering if I could repurpose some sort of children's cardboard playhouse, plastering it over with the Room Roll material.


----------



## Deadview

Went to Walgreens by accident and found this for $22.00....






, it's 5 feet tall, then got to Spirit and got these two for $12.00 each..






they are 36" high, I plan on making a good base for them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice Target finds there Mike. I tried to pick up a bubble fogger for several years in a row from Target and gave up and bought one off GR in clearance last year. My Target always seems to clear out of them early. Sounds like a decent clearance price on it. I always thought the retail price would come down on them but it never did.

The owl has a Try Me button and if nothing else I think those can be used to wire to a motion sensor. Not 100% positive. See if you can locate a thread from a few years ago on the Gemmy Owl from Lowes that sang "who can that be now?" (Yeah in an accent too). Might be of some help.

and as for the Beacon light, the old fashioned beacon lights with metal reflectors and incandescent bulbs rotated inside the plastic cover. Stuff keeps getting cheaper made all the time....

Spirit had a similar owl this year and I saw quite a few of them still on the shelf today but didn't pick one up. It's head turned and the eyes lit up and it hooted as I recall. Orig. $27.


----------



## mikeerdas

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice Target finds there Mike. I tried to pick up a bubble fogger for several years from Target and gave up and bought one off GR in clearance last year. My Target always seems to clear out of the early. Sounds like a decent clearance price on it. I always thought the retail price would come down on them but it never did.
> 
> The owl has a Try Me button and if nothing else I think those can be used to wire to a motion sensor. Not 100% positive. See if you cand find a thread from a few years ago on the Gemmy Owl from Lowes that sang "who can that be now?" (Yeah in an accent too). Might be of some help.
> 
> and as for the Beacon light, the old fashioned beacon lights with metal reflectors and incandescent bulbs rotated inside the plastic cover. Stuff keeps getting cheaper made all the time....


Thanks Spookie! I drove to five area Targets just to find what I got. It's a fun rush to get a deal. I understand though about sourcing stuff from online instead. Glad you found the Bubble Fogger from GR. Thanks also about the Gemmy Owl thread. Will look around for it.

About the Beacon light, I'm pretty sure Party City still sells a large red one that runs with a motor for around 15 bucks. But I agree, the trend for just about everything is cheaper builds.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought my red beacon from Big Lots last year. Occasionally I still see one or two in there. And it could be in a number of different areas, like party kind of decor with neon lights and lava lamps, or kids toys, or the area where they have the speakers and such. Either people pick it up and move it or sales clerks aren't sure where it belongs. Have found some real bargins walking the aisles I wouldn't have otherwise.


----------



## CrystalRose

This is most of what we picked up at the clearance sales. There are a few items missing that got packed away already but this is the bulk of it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the skull lanterns very cool


----------



## CrystalRose

Saki.Girl said:


> love the skull lanterns very cool


The skull lanterns are my favorites too.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Got a couple of the half skeletons from Target, along with a nice skull rug, half a dozen packages of GID bats for my daughter to take in treat bags to school next year, and some licorice scented hand soap in an owl container. Stopped at Spirit but it was pretty cleaned out. Tried to keep it low key this year. I already have too much stuff.


----------



## frogkid11

Picked up the Silent And Deadly clown, Chimes the monkey, pair of clown shoes, and two costumes from Spirit that I need for next year's party. Also found the animated owl at Target - perfect Halloween clearance shopping day today


----------



## ARC1921

I found the misfortune teller at my local spirit...the last one and she is awesome.... I also saw but did not buy due to storae all remaining cardboard displays at spirit like the circus cars, clown face and mansion were only $5.00 today since it was the last day....


----------



## SkeleTom

Went fishing for skeletons at Spirit. Two of the big six footers (one with a detached foot, so 60% off), one of the five footers.

I think I finally have enough skeletons...?


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I already made two trips to spirit for decorations, but I went back today with my fiance for the 50% off costumes sale. I picked up a bunch of inexpensive masks, two plastic masks for only a couple dollars each:



















There were several others that I almost got, but couldn't quite pull the trigger on. The budget is stretched thin already.

I also got a couple of the Serial Killer masks by Ghoulish Productions, for 5 dollars each. I'm absolutely loving these masks. They're terrifying looking, and with a wig, comfortable to wear for hours. And for $5, they're impossible to beat.



















Finally, I got this packaged costume and mask. I originally got the adult size, but then noticed they had an identical one for kids for $10 less, and thought it would be nice to have a short clown among the adult ones. With the clown masks I have coming from halloween asylum and the wacky mole clown I bought on Friday, my circus is nicely stocked.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Your carnival clowns sound a lot like mine! I have the Carver the Clown Costume and it is great and very well made. One of my favorites. I don't have actors so all of my stuff is most likely for props, and I do have kid size costumes for smaller clown or carnival act guys. Congrats on Wacky Mole. Got lucky myself to have picked him up at After Halloween at Spirit also. Been keeping my fingers crossed it would still be available. Went to about 4 other stores over this weekend and only saw one more of him and that was a display as well. 

Frogkid, so happy you got the Silent and Deadly clown. He was my second favorite of this year's clowns and loved his height. Small kids can't help but feel dwarfed by him and that can be unsettling in and of itself. I only saw one of him after halloween and he was in the process of being bought. He'll be great in your set up.

UPS just dropped off my last ordered halloween purchase--an Uncle Creepy Mask (from Halloween Asylum) when it went on sale. Love it. My last halloween instore purchase was from Spirit this weekend and other than Wacky Mole and trashing clown included just small stuff: 12 Busy Bugs (cockroaches), 4 small screaming skulls to be made into monkey skulls, a plastic wrench, and 2 wig caps. If I don't descalp the WhiteHaired Spirit Ball Guys I have, figure the wig cap will help when I redress him. His original white hair is pretty much all over the place. Oh and I do have a GR talking dummy prop to unbox and check out that arrived last week when I was too busy to open. Look forward to playing around with him. Not a bad year.


----------



## Always Wicked

Picked up all the makeup for next year except green cream, got the draculas pub sign at big lots -love it!!! , skull tablecloths and placemats, more carving tools and books, and everything else I've already picked up - looking to go back to michaels this week to stock up on thanksgiving fall items


----------



## moonwitchkitty

No bones about it
i think i have Skelly envy 


SkeleTom said:


> Went fishing for skeletons at Spirit. Two of the big six footers (one with a detached foot, so 60% off), one of the five footers.
> 
> I think I finally have enough skeletons...?


----------



## RCIAG

Target had pretty much nothing but baking stuff leftover (as usual), the cake mixes, pans, sprinkles, etc. & candy. I did find a skeleton hanger. It's half of a red demon skeleton, no legs, & it's got straps attached to the rib cage so you can hang it off your back. I can't find a pic of it on the Target site & when you google "half red skeleton" you get this guy:










I'll take a pic & post it at some point.


----------



## drmort

Seeing all those skeleys reminds me I need to get a head start wiring more of mine for next year. I am soo glad I have a stash of blo mold skeleys from years past from Big Lots that were a lot cheaper then.

Frustrating post Halloween as I had the day off for sales but limited funds this year. Did buy 8 (x $2) ez-solar pumpkin lids with rotating LED lites on sale at kmart. I really liked the one I bought this yr and I just stuck it on top of a plastic pumpkin and althou it did not show all the color changes, it did show various intensities of lite thru the cheap plastic. Going to try cutting the face on the plastic pumpkins and hang them next yr. (If I have to, Ill buy the more expensive foam ones to carve.)
example: http://www.amazon.com/Solar-Powered-Pumpkin-Hat-Changing/dp/B00F6IMXME/ref=pd_sim_sbs_misc_1
Also picked up the "My Pet Ghost" from Hallmark 50% off at Walgreens for my niece. It really is cute. The other Hallmark "Witches Hat" w. the motion sensor glow LED face below the hat was clever this yr too and also 50% off.
example:
http://www.dealiciousmom.com/hallmark-halloween/


----------



## Bone Dancer

SkeleTom said:


> Went fishing for skeletons at Spirit. Two of the big six footers (one with a detached foot, so 60% off), one of the five footers.
> 
> I think I finally have enough skeletons...?



You can never have enough skeletons, but your close. I got three of the half skeletons from Target come next week.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Uncle Creepy Mask and Dobie, Harry Potter Elf*

I mentioned a few posts back that my Uncle Creepy mask arrived. Have it sitting in its bag on top of a box facing me, with its hair all positioned in the back. I keep looking over at him and kind of have this deja vu feeling. I have to say with the exception of his prominent chin and non-floppy ears Uncle Creepy looks a lot like Dobie, Harry Potters Elf. Even Dobie who doesn't smile much or show his teeth has teeth similar to Uncle Creepy in the photos of him I was able to find. _I guess actually it's Dobie who looks like Uncle Creepy_ since Uncle Creepy's been around for a lot longer. 

If you have the mask pull his hair back off his face and see if you see the similarities.


----------



## kakugori

I found a run-over mini raspberry tootsie roll pop in the road tonight, when I was out walking the dog.



I'm sure there's more candy lurking in our yard, waiting to be found. Always is. (No, it goes in the trash.)


----------



## Bethany

kakugori said:


> I found a run-over mini raspberry tootsie roll pop in the road tonight, when I was out walking the dog.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's more candy lurking in our yard, waiting to be found. Always is. (No, it goes in the trash.)


Thank Goodness!!!


----------



## osenator

Here is my small after Halloween haul. I realllly restricted myself, as I have been only using half my collection due to stupid weather, I realised I barely need anything anymore. I only got Pumkin related props for my pumkin scene and my haunted roon, as people love the picture gallery, and some fog juice. Total cost, less than 80$ for all 
















And I got the Walking Dead compenduim today, 30$ each!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

osenator said:


> Here is my small after Halloween haul. I realllly restricted myself, as I have been only using half my collection due to stupid weather, I realised I barely need anything anymore. I only got Pumkin related props for my pumkin scene and my haunted roon, as people love the picture gallery, and some fog juice. Total cost, less than 80$ for all
> 
> View attachment 185284
> 
> View attachment 185285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got the Walking Dead compenduim today, 30$ each!
> View attachment 185282


Osenator I'm really proud of you resisting your hoarding impulse! Hats off to you!


----------



## osenator

Trust me, It's hard! (L) 

Maybe next week... I'll go see around... just maybe....

Here a vid of my latest big prop...


----------



## Bethany

We bought a house today.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Bethany said:


> View attachment 185289
> 
> We bought a house today.


Now that's the ultimate score! Congrats Bethany!


----------



## Bethany

Thank you. Now the work begins again. Moving, unpacking & organizing.


----------



## osenator

beautiful house!


----------



## frogkid11

Bethany said:


> Thank you. Now the work begins again. Moving, unpacking & organizing.


Congrats Bethany!! I think you trump all of our purchases lately  Can't wait to see it "creeped out" for 2014.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice house and good angles for halloween decorating. Covered porch, house wall area for decorating or projections on and a nice size tree too. Wow, that's exciting news Bethany! Congrats.


----------



## hallorenescene

katster, I am loving your hat. that is way awesome. ondeko, you do wonderful work. i'm always impressed.
lizzy, i'm always nabbing pool noodles too. many uses for them. nice score
pib, nice wig. hilarious on that cat.
katster, I thread them, and hang them from the ceiling for kids to walk through. 
monster squad, I love clowns, and those 2 are killers/winners. I love the hands
Bethany, nice items. I need to see if they still have a spider victum at my walgreens
sumtryn, your girlfriend has good taste
synergy, I have one of those. comes in very handy


----------



## hallorenescene

mikerdas, you got some nice items. I love that owl, I hope you get it to work. I have the bubble fogger. it's really cool, but remember, the bubbles land and make everything very slippery. I bought some room rolls at a garage sale. they are handy for many projects
deadview, those skellies are handy to have. and those are very detailed tombstones
wow crystalrose, you got the big time haul. lots of good stuff
skellytom, that is a lot of skeletons. very cool picture too.
the monster squad, I have that blank mask, it is very creepy cool. that packaged clown costume really rocks. usually you see such happy clown outfits


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, I love your pumpkin blow mold. he's very cool. are those walking dead books, or movies? I love that show
okay, I edit that, your pumpkin blow mold is a pop up. I love him too.
Bethany, very pretty house, and look at all that yard. lots of room for Halloween decor


----------



## Janie Ruiz

I just went to target and bought some witch finger gloves for .40, a wig for $3, some fog solution for .70, a clown mask for $2, serving platters for .99, spiderweb for .20 each., the poison apron for $3, a fake beard $3, some orange and white lights for $1.20, Pencils for .30 and the bean bag toss game for $1. I totaled up my saving and it came out to $180.00 It was small items but they sure do add up.


----------



## RCIAG

drmort said:


> I am soo glad I have a stash of blo mold skeleys from years past from Big Lots that were a lot cheaper then.


As I was organizing stuff I found 3 Bluckies I'd forgotten I had since they were stored in about 4 different places. Which brings my total of unused Bluckies to 6 or 7 maybe. I did the same thing, they were cheaper when I got them (under $25) so I'd buy 2 or 3 at a time & now I have more than enough.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Speaking about bluckies, was doing a forum search the other day and came upon a Big Lots thread from 2007 I think it was. People were talking about how the price of the bluckies had gone up from a few years before that. Other items and their prices were brought up too. It really made me laugh out loud because it sounded so much like the current years' threads on prices at Big Lots, Walgreens, Walmart, Target, going up. Nothing really changes.

I turned up about 4-5 bluckies in storage in the garage last week that I bought last year when BL was really reducing things, maybe paid $4-5 a piece for them I think. I laughed when I saw so many of them left in the store apparently unwanted. Figure it had something to do with the Wally and Pose N Stay craze and people now seeing the much coveted Blucky as less than desirious. Worked out well for me that day. I still like using them for more distant scenes like climbing the roof or fence when you don't see them so close up. Plus they make better props for yards that set up early if you don't want a more expensive skelly stolen.


----------



## mikeerdas

@Hallorenescene, thanks! Didn't think about the slippery consequences of using a bubble fogger. Looking forward to giving it a test drive soon.

@Bethany, great house, congrats!



hallorenescene said:


> mikerdas, you got some nice items. I love that owl, I hope you get it to work. I have the bubble fogger. it's really cool, but remember, the bubbles land and make everything very slippery. I bought some room rolls at a garage sale. they are handy for many projects
> deadview, those skellies are handy to have. and those are very detailed tombstones
> wow crystalrose, you got the big time haul. lots of good stuff
> skellytom, that is a lot of skeletons. very cool picture too.
> the monster squad, I have that blank mask, it is very creepy cool. that packaged clown costume really rocks. usually you see such happy clown outfits


----------



## pacman

Wish we could get so many bargains this side of the water , about the best thing i found last Saturday was in one of our cheap stores called a pound shop where of course everything is a english pound in money , there was these cheesey plastic party popper faux champagne bottles , so i bought 4 and took off the labels blocked off the hole in the bottoms as they were hollow and sprayed them black then clear gloss seal on top and then tied old string around and made a wooden stopper to look like a cork on top and it fitted in well with my pirate theme .


----------



## nhh

Husband was at Goodwill and text'd this pic... he bought it too.


----------



## ALKONOST

nhh said:


> Husband was at Goodwill and text'd this pic... he bought it too.


Your hubby did a great job! I looooove terracotta pumpkins. I bought two huge ones at a FredMeyer on clearance. I don't think they'll make it into the storage shed though. I love them so much I don't wanna pack them away. I guess I'll just throw a couple santa hats on them for christmas and call it good.


----------



## zo6marlene

Great find! I guess I gotta start lookin' at my Goodwills now.


----------



## hallorenescene

pacman, that's a cute idea on those bottles
nhh, the face on that pumpkin is priceless. 
mikerdas, you'll love the bubble machine. so will everyone. I never got it done, but the year I did my western theme, I wanted to put a floor standing wash tub out in the yard, put a life size skelly in it, and cowboy clothes, [hat, boots, holster and guns] set to the side. then put the bubble machine in the tub blowing out bubbles like my cowboy was taking a bubble bath.


----------



## Janie Ruiz

I picked up this guy last night at Walgreens for 75% off. He looked broken Probably the only reason he was still around. Got home set him up and Bam he wasn't broken his head is suppose to slightly dangle. His mouth moves and he lights up, and he is 6 feet tall. It seems he is motion or noise activated. All for 14 bucks.







[/IMG]


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score Janie Ruiz


----------



## hallorenescene

Janie, that guy is awesome


----------



## Always Wicked

Well I did my final picks for the season on buycostumes.com today - sad I missed the animated zombie and the static one for 10.00 ea , but I picked up some great deals - the lighted cocoon man, zombie wig, fisherman costume for my hubby next year, ninja costume for me next year, life size hanging skelly, life size hanging bride and groom ( gonna put them on a stand under an archway ) and some more party stuff for less than the original price of just the hanging bride !!! Working on purchasing the wedding sized tents on eBay for next year for our first ever walk thru haunt for the neighborhood


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked, sounds like you got some awesome items. your haunt will rock


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Received my shipment from Halloween Asylum's after-halloween sale today. All stocked up for my carnival now. I love each of the clown masks, and the little monster should be great in my sideshow.


----------



## Penumbra

Got a life-size hanging scarecrow from Bi-Mart 75% off for $5.00 today. Its in my trunk right now, I'll post pictures when I get around to it.


----------



## hallorenescene

msquad, that should be a very scary carnival. very cool masks


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Excited with my find today but sad at the same time, frontgate outlet (grandin road) in Streetsboro Ohio is closing. I scored these Interactive Dueling Banjo Skeletons for $39.00 and they work. Going to miss this place, I got some really good deals here


----------



## Paint It Black

Stopped by our local CVS yesterday and found these still there for 1/2 price. Not much left there now.


----------



## kittyvibe

went to my cvs 2 days ago and they had that scarecrow and some other items. Still at 50% off so I asked when theyll go to 75%. It was to start Sunday morning so I went over there and they still didnt have it set but they did price override everything. No scarecrow but did get the 5ft tree, a talking skull doorknocker, talking lantern and a few glitter spider packs for the table or crafts. 

I actually have been late to respond with my after sales, so hopefully soon I can get them all in the same place for pics.  I want to know what that CVS scarecrow looks/sounds like out of the box.


----------



## Aquarius

"i got a rock!" said:


> Excited with my find today but sad at the same time, frontgate outlet (grandin road) in Streetsboro Ohio is closing. I scored these Interactive Dueling Banjo Skeletons for $39.00 and they work. Going to miss this place, I got some really good deals here


I hate to hear that. I just discovered the Frontgate outlet there in Streetsboro this year where I also got some great bargains. I was looking forward to going there next year to pick up some more Halloween items. Did they still have a lot of Halloween items there? I stopped in a week before Halloween and they had all their stuff marked down 40% off of the already clearance price. They had quite a few props at that time. I guess I will have to plan a trip to the outlets down in Columbus and Cincinnatti next year


----------



## MummyOf5

"i got a rock!" said:


> Excited with my find today but sad at the same time, frontgate outlet (grandin road) in Streetsboro Ohio is closing. I scored these Interactive Dueling Banjo Skeletons for $39.00 and they work. Going to miss this place, I got some really good deals here


I would sooooo love to have those Skellies!


----------



## pacman

Damn i so envy you guys , i especially wanted the dueling banjo players , well done what great bargains .


----------



## hallorenescene

I got a rock, those are very cool. sorry to hear your store is closing.
pib, that scarecrow is awesome. that was great luck. kitty, me too, I want to see it out of the box too. we'll understand if you want to leave it in the box till next year though,.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Aquarius said:


> I hate to hear that. I just discovered the Frontgate outlet there in Streetsboro this year where I also got some great bargains. I was looking forward to going there next year to pick up some more Halloween items. Did they still have a lot of Halloween items there? I stopped in a week before Halloween and they had all their stuff marked down 40% off of the already clearance price. They had quite a few props at that time. I guess I will have to plan a trip to the outlets down in Columbus and Cincinnatti next year


Aquarius, not much left for Halloween, a few Animated haunted clocks , busts not working, animated spell books and a few Mark Roberts witches, everything is 60% off, I'm sure it will get lower, the bust would still make a great display piece, may have to go back and get one, guess I will have to make a trip to Columbus or Cincinnati also.


----------



## CrystalRose

I ordered this guy over the weekend. I will probably be keeping him in the house. I used to love the Garfield Halloween special when I was a kid. So I had to have it. Only cost me 20.00 shipped to the house


----------



## hallorenescene

crystal, that is the sweetest prop. I still love garfield


----------



## CrystalRose

hallorenescene said:


> crystal, that is the sweetest prop. I still love garfield


I do too. I have all the Garfield holiday specials on DVD. They are some of my favorites.


----------



## kittyvibe

Wrangled most of my after Halloween buys, missing are some odds and ends, like baking stuff, costume accessories a few wigs ect. I got everything anywhere from 50-90% off. Im happy I got most of the things I had my eye on this year and didnt go too overboard. I have uses for most everything. 

Got 2 bubble foggers and lots of juice but need more than the single bubble solution, those were 70-90% off. 
Some cute white owl candles were a surprise buy. While at the CVS the lady ringing me up was going on and on about how happy she was Halloween is over and you couldnt pay her enough to put up with it anymore. That I need to buy it all and she herself wouldnt buy it for .10c. 

I must have been giving her some high eyebrow action because I was about to say something rude when she changed her tune and said she likes the holiday afterall and started asking me if I do anything special with the stuff Im buying. 

I pointed out the forum and my youtube channel so she could see my stuff but she was pretty much a split second from getting an earful, all I got out was that she was being overly negative about it and before I could finish she started in with the nice nice. :/ 

The Radko Ornaments are from my work, they didnt carry them in the stores but you could order them, I just had to have them  BTW, some are on sale right now, just search Macys for them. I also ordered the 4 different Halloween style co T-shirts today from the site, they are super cheap. If you call your store or go in you can get free shipping if they order for you (and price match the online price) vs the online ordering. 

Also at CVS I got a whole bag of tealights- 6 for $1.50 per pack, and Walgreens had these cute Disney villains purses, got Ursula for me and the Evil Queen for my sister. 

I also got the floor model of the Misfortune Teller from Spirit for around $98 (inc tax). I really was on the hunt for the red led spots but only got one blue.  I never can get red at a decent price, grr.


----------



## osenator

Nice haul, Kitty!


----------



## Si-cotik

i hate being broke


----------



## hallorenescene

wow kitty, you really scored big. lots of nice stuff. that tree I would have loved. and that vampire ornament is very cute. 
me too sicotik. by the time I got my paycheck so I could go grab a few things, there wasn't anything to much left to grab. I did get some colored hair extentions, nail polish, and make up to use as xmas gifts.


----------



## Paint It Black

That's some great clearance shopping, Kittyvibe. I have the Medusa bust and love it. The CVS lantern is cool, and I love the spooky tree. You also got a few good larger skeletons. Where did you find the red ones?


----------



## ActionJax

"i got a rock!" said:


> Excited with my find today but sad at the same time, frontgate outlet (grandin road) in Streetsboro Ohio is closing. I scored these Interactive Dueling Banjo Skeletons for $39.00 and they work. Going to miss this place, I got some really good deals here


Oh shoot! I live in Akron, and I just discovered this Frontgate outlet this year too. I picked up a couple of things and was really looking forward to next year. I wonder why they're closing it already. Seems like it was just opened a few months ago, I thought.


----------



## 22606

Lots of exceptional buys. I actually have not purchased anything much after Halloween, other than two of the antiqued silver skeletons from Spirit and a couple of really cheap goods from BuyCostumes.


----------



## kittyvibe

Thanks everyone!  I got the red ones from Target, one for $10 the other $3.50.



Paint It Black said:


> That's some great clearance shopping, Kittyvibe. I have the Medusa bust and love it. The CVS lantern is cool, and I love the spooky tree. You also got a few good larger skeletons. Where did you find the red ones?


----------



## Bethany

Bought my kitchen faucet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yesterday I ordered a few sets of Villafane Pumpkins Arms on clearance at Meijer.com ($6 if delivered to the store, but they will ship). Can't imagine they will last long. I noticed a post by Drzeus today over in the Prop section that they actually went on sale at $8 something a little bit a go and then got marked down to the current $6 a set.


----------



## Paint It Black

That's a great price for the pumpkin arms, GOS. I really like the ones I bought this season.

Bethany, That's a nice faucet, but I have seen scarier.


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany said:


> View attachment 186709
> 
> 
> Bought my kitchen faucet.



Very cool faucet! I bought a new faucet for my house too when we bought it a year and a half ago. The shape is like yours but, lacks the spout that can detach. I'd love to have a faucet over my stove for filling pots too. Oh well... maybe someday


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Bethany that’s one heck of a faucet you got there. You silly silly silly girl


----------



## MummyOf5

I have faucet envy!


----------



## hallorenescene

I need a new faucet. just can't decide what I want it to look like. that's an interesting one


----------



## LairMistress

I'm very slow. I actually bought this on Nov 1, but haven't had a chance to take a pic and upload it.  This is the only real purchase that I made, other than light strings and ink stamps. The tree itself is new, and the top two ornaments are new. The other two ornaments were gifts from my SR from last year.


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, that is really cute. and the ornaments are very adorable. are you doing the xnas reaper? maybe someone will give you some ornaments to fill out your tree.


----------



## Bethany

ALKONOST said:


> Very cool faucet! I bought a new faucet for my house too when we bought it a year and a half ago. The shape is like yours but, lacks the spout that can detach. I'd love to have a faucet over my stove for filling pots too. Oh well... maybe someday


Being that I am in FL & pipes are in the concrete slab, I don't think I'll ever have a pot filler faucet by my stove. Would def. love that too! I've got my eyes on some really sweet industrial looking lights at IKEA. Want 2 above the breakfast bar & 2 over bar & eating area.


----------



## LairMistress

Yes hallo, I did enter!  It's OK if I don't get any more ornaments from that, but if I do, that's good too! I will probably make some vintage look ornaments for it, too. I also have a very small tree-shaped tree, but even the pne-inch mini ornaments that I have for it are too big. I'll definitely have to make some for that. 




hallorenescene said:


> lairmistress, that is really cute. and the ornaments are very adorable. are you doing the xnas reaper? maybe someone will give you some ornaments to fill out your tree.


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany said:


> Being that I am in FL & pipes are in the concrete slab, I don't think I'll ever have a pot filler faucet by my stove. Would def. love that too! I've got my eyes on some really sweet industrial looking lights at IKEA. Want 2 above the breakfast bar & 2 over bar & eating area.
> View attachment 186760


love that light! Dunno if you're into vintage or not but, World Market has that style too and made to look vintage. I was just in there yesterday ... and the day before. I'm addicted to that place


----------



## ALKONOST

LairMistress said:


> I'm very slow. I actually bought this on Nov 1, but haven't had a chance to take a pic and upload it.  This is the only real purchase that I made, other than light strings and ink stamps. The tree itself is new, and the top two ornaments are new. The other two ornaments were gifts from my SR from last year.
> 
> View attachment 186749
> 
> View attachment 186750


That's quite a find.. very cute!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, I thought you joined. I hope you get something for that tree. I didn't join, but I can't wait to see the gifts. that will be a fun one.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Found this set of metal yard silhouettes on Wisteria.com - they looks to be very close to the ones Martha Stewart did a few years ago. Originally priced at $149, now $29.80!

http://www.wisteria.com/Witch-and-Cat-Entourage-Set-of-6-New/productinfo/W4618/


----------



## hallorenescene

bella, those are cool cutouts. good find and price


----------



## zo6marlene

I checked out Wisteria .com Shipping is 9.00 which isn't bad but the processing charge was $75.00!!! Yikes!


----------



## ollieee

**********


----------



## ollieee

*Large metal cage*

I have several of these available to me but I think they are just to big and heavy to take home and store. But they would make great props. I'm thinking jail for my pirate scene.
View attachment 186902


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

zo6marlene said:


> I checked out Wisteria .com Shipping is 9.00 which isn't bad but the processing charge was $75.00!!! Yikes!


Holy &#[email protected]!! Sorry folks, I didn't notice that ridiculous "handling" charge before I posted! It's no wonder they're left with overstock on this item.


----------



## Bethany

ollieee said:


> I have several of these available to me but I think they are just to big and heavy to take home and store. But they would make great props. I'm thinking jail for my pirate scene.
> View attachment 186902


I would LOVE one of those! i belive I know some others who would too. I'm thinking turned over, pully system to raise the cage up & down. 
Too bad i'm in FL! Super find ollieee!!


----------



## ollieee

Thanks Bethany they contained heavy parts for a solar field tracking system. I'm still talking my self into taking one home.


----------



## Bethany

ollieee said:


> thanks bethany they contained heavy parts for a solar field tracking system. I'm still talking my self into taking one home.


do it!! :d


----------



## hallorenescene

ollieee, I hope you can work one in, that is an amazing prop. perfect for a pirate scene, and many others


----------



## MummyOf5

ollieee said:


> I have several of these available to me but I think they are just to big and heavy to take home and store. But they would make great props. I'm thinking jail for my pirate scene.
> View attachment 186902



Having a couple of these would be awesome! Hhhmmmm...... I live too far from Cali but the Hubby and son both know how to weld!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

When I needed a gate for the wine cellar I used 1/2 steel conduit, assembled them using long threaded rods. When done with the steel conduit I made points at the tops of each pipe with foam. I could have made the gate from solid steel (expensive) but at the same time I wanted it to be very light weight because little customers might be swinging this gate hard and quick and could hurt themselves or someone else if it was solid steel.
I helped hold the top together with a thin steel Raven I cut out.(Wings spread)
When using conduit you merely can use pop rivets and a 1/8 inch drill bit and "Flimsey" becomes "Strong" after the third pop rivet.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

ollieee said:


> **********


They would make great babysitters too!


----------



## ollieee

Thanks I wish I could ship them for to free who ever wanted one because the rest will end up in the recycle. But it would be $$$ because of the weight.


----------



## hallorenescene

huh? babysitters? for dogs? right?


----------



## MummyOf5

ollieee said:


> Thanks I wish I could ship them for to free who ever wanted one because the rest will end up in the recycle. But it would be $$$ because of the weight.


If I could talk Hubby into a road trip, we could bring the stocktrailer with and pick them up


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

hallorenescene said:


> huh? babysitters? for dogs? right?


Huh? I would never put my dog in one of those!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Too far for me or I would get two.


----------



## ollieee

At the price of fuel these days I think you could go to a fence fabricator and have them weld up a cage cheaper than a road trip would cost you.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

ollieee said:


> At the price of fuel these days I think you could go to a fence fabricator and have them weld up a cage cheaper than a road trip would cost you.


True...but babysitters charge by the hour and they ain't cheap neither!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

My Haunt is like the only "Show" in this small village, so people have always thought of me and my house when giving stuff away and I have gotten a great number of interesting items for free, they used to drop them off in my side yard without my knowledge which meant I had to pay to have some things disgarded later.
I was once given a Dentist chair. It was absolutely silent as it would raise up 18 inches! (Old time quality)
The problem with it was it was SO Heavy! The second problem was it was designed with an open reseiouvor for the oil, tip it when moving it .. and you had an oil spill!
I actually drug this monster to the second floor where it remained hidden for several years only to drag it back down and junk it out!
All "Gifts".. are Not "Golden".


----------



## moonwitchkitty

just got these for fairly cheap

































http://www.ebay.com/usr/neat_$tuff


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Forgot to add sally


----------



## ALKONOST

moonwitchkitty said:


> just got these for fairly cheap
> 
> View attachment 186971
> 
> View attachment 186972
> 
> View attachment 186973
> 
> View attachment 186974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/neat_$tuff


Very cute!.... Great find


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I got Zero and Oogie from another seller, but WOOT love these little guys cant wait for them to come in.


----------



## MummyOf5

But roadtrips are sooooo much fun and if we had the trailer we could bring some back and drop them off as we come back


----------



## Shift

I got one of Those attic ladder kits and some wood and but my self some halloween storage


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

MummyOf5 said:


> But roadtrips are sooooo much fun and if we had the trailer we could bring some back and drop them off as we come back


Maybe in California! Its yucky in the Midwest now.


----------



## Bethany

Not Halloween purchase, but bought a circular hand saw & lawn mower today. Come to think of it, the saw will be used for some halloween props.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Went to K-Mart and they had 90% off all remaining Halloween. I was actually out doing some Christmas shopping but couldn't resist.  Picked up a black bucket, one of those round, fairly large types, great for either drinks or snacks, at .39. Pairs up nicely with the orange one we have. Bought a Martha Stewart LED candle, regularly $9.99, got it for .90, and picked up a flashing strobe light with 7 different colors, only .29. Not a bad haul.


----------



## MummyOf5

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Maybe in California! Its yucky in the Midwest now.


I _am_ in the midwest! LOL


----------



## pacman

I love the tree decorations , and Shift , what a great investment you can never have enough storage space , i hope to buy a new shed or timber out building this spring to use as a workshop for making props and storage , so i,m really looking forward to that , i bet your fill that space up by the end of next Halloween ....


----------



## hallorenescene

shift, good deal. there's never enough storage space
paul, you got some good buys there.
moonwitch, what cute ornaments you have


----------



## MummyOf5

Wow! It's so quiet. Everyone must be busy crafting?


----------



## Shadowbat

We've picked up a few things from the various stores over the past couple weeks. Nothing major. Some rubber backed Halloween rugs from Big Lots for 70 cents. Wife bought a lot of the gift boxes and bags for the kids various Halloween parties next year. A couple Wilton items.


----------



## Bethany

We've been buying stuff for the house.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Williams-Sonoma and Pottery Barn Halloween*

Got to make use of a gift card I had to pick up a few halloween clearance items today on the Williams-Sonoma site and their sister site at Pottery Barn (gift card works on both). Just missed out on a really cool looking black and brown ceramic punch bowl they had that had been marked down to $30 (already selling on ebay for $100 plus ship if you want to see it). Had been on last night online and didn't see it but did this a.m. but when I opened the item it was already listed No Longer Available (sound like another store we frequent?). Anyway called Customer Service, no luck, said it cleared out from the stores and online a few weeks ago. Said when it gets listed like that they probably found one or two left somewhere on the shelf so it automatically goes online clearance. Darn. I did get the SKU and even called a few stores but no luck. A few were showing qty 1 but they weren't able to find it any longer in the store. Nice sales staff though who helped look. Did come away with some cool items though:

From WS: a set of 3 skull pancake molds, a skeleton cookie cutter set (skull, ribcage, pelvis and arm/leg bone) and halloween cupcake stencils. Really liked the look of the stencil figures. Actually like all three items alot.

From PB: bought a large 11-inch tall ceramic skull lantern. I'll use it with one of my LED pillar candles inside. The photo of it on their site showed it with snakes crawling out of the eye socket and such. And they still had the set of snakes available so that was a quick sale. Should look great on a foyer table as you come in. I think I remember the snakes being 46 inches so thought that was a nice length for other uses as well.

If you like WS or PB's merchandise you might want to check out what is left. I just did a search for "Halloween". The items are due to arrive before Thanksgiving. I know, kind of wrong holiday and a whole 350 some days to wait but their products are always quality and last a long time.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

look what i got in the mail today such awesome ornaments!!


----------



## pacman

So cool ......


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Saki found a site you may get ideas off of for your NBC
http://www.figurineforall.com/?subcats=Y&status=A&pshort=Y&pfull=Y&pname=Y&pkeywords=Y&search_performed=Y&cid=5375&q=&x=18&y=14&dispatch=products.search
http://diynmbcprops.blogspot.com/


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitch, those are soooo cute


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm buried, literally and figuratively, in the house-moving equivalent of Groundhog Day, but I'm pleased to report that didn't prevent me from purchasing a *Lucy skeleton* on Dapper Cadaver's post-Halloween clearance sale. I was a little iffy on buying her after my last experience with a deeply discounted DC product but she's a real winner and they have more in stock so you can acquire one for your very own. If your haunt would benefit from an Australopithecene or a short headless modern human, be sure to check her out. The reconstructed skull is very convincing and worth the price of the entire skeleton alone compared to other casts of Lucy's skull on the market. I'm sure they plunked that skull on the postcranial bones of a modern human rather than a reconstruction of Australopithecus, but since she's a prop and not intended for anthropological study I'm OK with that. The "fossil" finish is a bit darker than it appears in the pictures, probably due to the flash, but that was actually a benefit for me; the third photo is probably the closest to the actual shade.


----------



## hallorenescene

so where's the pictures?


----------



## BlueFrog

Click where the words "Lucy skeleton" are in bold in the post above.


----------



## pacman

That is a bit freaky , good buy


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, that is a really good buy. so how did your Halloween go? did you get to decorate for Halloween?


----------



## BlueFrog

This is the first year I've gone dark. THREE themes planned for, and I didn't even get out so much as a pumpkin. Oh well, next year will be bigger and better than ever before. And I'll have Lucy to join in the fun!


----------



## hallorenescene

been there bluefrog. but we always bounce back.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bought some villains for my tree, the wicked witch of the west is totally awesome her broom has real bristles.


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitch, those are real charmers. are they hallmark?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

yes ma'mm always had a soft sopt for the villains, ursula reminds me of my grandmother


----------



## 22606

Your ape lady skeleton is awesome, BlueFrog.
Nice ornaments, moonwitchkitty. I have always preferred the villains, too


----------



## disembodiedvoice

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 187188
> 
> View attachment 187189
> 
> bought some villains for my tree, the wicked witch of the west is totally awesome her broom has real bristles.



Where did you get those MWK? I love the villans, especially malificent and the evil queen. those are sweet ! I would love to have those and a bunch of NBC figures for ornaments. The Disney store has a Malificent doll that I want, if you buy two of the dolls they are 10 bucks each, I just couldn't figure out a second one that I wanted so I left her in the store. now I want to go back.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, I love dolls, disembodied, post pics if you do.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

disembodiedvoice said:


> Where did you get those MWK? I love the villans, especially malificent and the evil queen. those are sweet ! I would love to have those and a bunch of NBC figures for ornaments. The Disney store has a Malificent doll that I want, if you buy two of the dolls they are 10 bucks each, I just couldn't figure out a second one that I wanted so I left her in the store. now I want to go back.


I tried going to the Disney store for Just the Villains only to be told that they don't sell the figures about that. I ordered mine off of Ebay if the shipping was reliable my victim would get some.. Always had a soft soft spot for the villains


----------



## just_Tim

Got these Yankee candle Halloween wax warmers great half of sale they are having on Halloween stuff. They both work great

the cat photo is a stock pic didn't take a pic yet but I did buy it ! lol


----------



## hallorenescene

those are cute just tim. the cat one is my fave


----------



## osenator




----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, you got some long hours coming ahead. fun purchase and good price


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Went to an auction the other day, picked up this box of old photos and letters for 2 bucks, was so excited, sat there the rest of the auction thinking of all the neat things I could make out of the photos for Halloween, got home, sat down and went through the box looking at all the photos, got really sad cause this is someone’s memories, and they just go auction off for a few dollars. Some of those photos are from 1913 and letters to go with them. Don’t know how I feel about using them now. Don’t know if I can go through with my great ideas ???


----------



## Paint It Black

I got a rock, Maybe you could check with a local museum to see if some of the photos/letters are something they would be interested in having in their collection. Then, any extras could be used for projects. I guess I understand how these photos end up being sold at auctions and estate sales, but I know how you feel about the historic importance they may hold. I have all of my family's old photos dating even earlier than these. I am sure others have been lost when some family members passed away, and those handling the affairs didn't care or didn't look through everything carefully enough. Good luck!!


----------



## pacman

I know how you feel i work in houses and flats rented out by our local borough council , and sometimes i get sent to start work in them before the belongings of those who have either passed or have been put into a nursing home etc has been cleared , especially if they have no relatives or none can be found , i have been doing it for 6 years and still have not gotten used to seeing the clearance guys throwing someones lifelong possessions and belongings into rubbish bags , in reality i think if we were not compassionate we would not feel it , some people feel it while others just look at it as someones leftovers , the clearance guys don't think twice about it , but for me i see photos and wonder who were they and what did they do , what part did they take in the evolution of our society ? It is a dilemma , and only you can decide how you choose to use the photos , i think Paint It Black may have the best solution if the local historical society or museum can find a place for them , remember if you had not bought them , they would probably have been thrown away anyway as unfortunately in the world we live in today anything is only of use if it has some financial value , don't feel too bad you actually saved them .


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ordered this one just in time


----------



## hallorenescene

I got a rock, that is so sad. all the memories that someone took to pass down to be cherished, and just disregarded. very sad. I had a big box of pictures like that. we didn't know who any of them were. but on the back was the names. I sent them to my cousin who does genealogy, he put them in his family archive. he has posted our genealogy on the internet. now he is going through the photos, scanning them, and putting some of the pictures along side the persons profile. you can see what the person looked like as well as his profile. it is really cool. a lot of work.
moonwitchkitty, that is very cute


----------



## Bethany

I got a rock, perhaps put them in a photo album. you can put them out at Halloween. Or perhaps frame some too. Like they were family photos.
I feel the same sadness when I see pics in the thrift stores or stuff someone has made.


----------



## Deadna

Those are great pictures...I would do whatever I could to find an owner. Last year I bought a box of personal papers and pics of what looked like a very nice family. I put all the clues together and found their house to return the items. I found out the man's SUV had been stolen and this stuff was in the back. I gave them all the info I had on the (car related) business that auctioned it off. I never heard if anyone was arrested.............


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions, I think I adopted a new family or should I say they adopted me. If I can’t find any information on them, or no one is interested I will keep the photos intact and display all over my wall for Halloween; I just hope my new family shares my love of Halloween.


----------



## Bethany

Not Halloween, but Today I went to IKEA to buy our bed







They were out of stock.  We now have to wait until Jan. to get it. 
Ordering this set for it tomorrow:







And Picked up 6 of these today at IKEA







among other things.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, very nice.


----------



## Bethany

Thank you. Going to have to measure all the windows to start buying curtain rods. Previous owners took EVERY curtain rod in the house even though they were not excluded in sale.  And did I mention they switched out the dining room light? THAT will be returned or legal action will be taken.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I got a rock, I found this book of old photos in an antique shop and have been researching them (I'm a member of ancestry.com) and found they are all of a English family (Jackson/Phillips) who immigrated to Utah in the 1870s. I've only ID-ed a few of the pics (there's 49 in all) but I'm having a lot of fun researching them. I've found no living relatives yet but will keep looking into the family history. Is there any names on any of the photos I could look-up on ancestry.com?


----------



## Bethany

I ordered the bottle labels from Grandin Road. total 4.50 for 24 labels. Free Shipping & 25% off. 
Also ordered some petrie dishes, the winged skull bed set & 2 lbs. of mushroom popcorn from Amazon. 
Fired up the popcorn popper yesterday (we have a commercial one). Ordered the mushroom popcorn to use to make Caramel Corn.


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 187536
> 
> 
> ordered this one just in time


love this man girl you did go crazy on ornament's this year, very cool


----------



## matrixmom

Latest acquisitions for Davy Jones Locker 2014 pirate theme....http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/matrixmom-albums-pirates-life-me-2014.html


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Saki.Girl said:


> love this man girl you did go crazy on ornament's this year, very cool


I don't usually like this time of year but this year i am having a blast  bought him just in time he was 25 and has gone up to 135 the last time i checked. if this wasn't my favorite part of the movie i wouldn't have gotten him


----------



## moonwitchkitty

crazy expensive now.


----------



## Bethany

I ordered my personal checks today - MINIONS!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

reminds me that i need to order more  that is awesome Bethany !!


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy jack, that is cool you are researching those. won't it be exciting finding all the information


----------



## Bethany

moonwitchkitty said:


> reminds me that i need to order more  that is awesome Bethany !!


Paid 10.70 for 2 boxes of reg. checks, not duplicates.  works for more boxes. Duplicates are 24.00 for 4 boxes before tax. 
here's the place that tells you how to get what you want cheap. 
http://www.totallytarget.com/2013/07/08/checks-in-the-mail-box-of-125-checks-5-shipped-3/


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> stringy jack, that is cool you are researching those. won't it be exciting finding all the information


It's been fun Hallorenscene but, unfortunately I've tracked one side of the family down to a dead end. The last relative on the mothers side (Prudence Phillips Jackson) died in 2008, now to start on the fathers side...he had three wives before he died BTW.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

I just bought this real human skull and a box full of bones for $300 the skull is worth $500-$700 and the other bones probably add up to $500- $800. There's not much spookier than a real human skull. Don't worry anybody these are medical school bones. It's not some skeleton dug up in a back ally LOL.


----------



## 22606

Nice new ornament, moonwitchkitty.
You've got style, Bethany

Incredible buys, SeinfeldKramer.


----------



## Bethany

SeinfeldKramer said:


> I just bought this real human skull and a box full of bones for $300 the skull is worth $500-$700 and the other bones probably add up to $500- $800. There's not much spookier than a real human skull. Don't worry anybody these are medical school bones. It's not some skeleton dug up in a back ally LOL.


Hmmm my mother donated her body to a medical college. We got back a box of ashes, wonder if they were really her.......


----------



## Palladino

I discovered that a friend of mine has a rocking chair I can borrow for Mrs. Bates in my Hitchcock theme Halloween next year. That's great b/c rocking chairs are expensive and hard to find. Her grey wig,dowdy clothes and butcher knife are dead easy to find.  I probably have the clothes and knife already in my Halloween collection.


----------



## pacman

Way to go Palladino , looks like old ma Bates is on her way to stealing the show at your haunt next year .... damn SeinfeldKramer , that is too spooky for me i don't know if my sub conscious would let me sleep at night with a real set of bones and skull in the house , but good for you , and looks like you got a good bargain . i guess if you took molds of the skull they would be unique as well . Good luck Stringy_Jack with your further research ...... and Bethany i.m with you Minions are so cute , there hugely popular over here in the U.K. as well .


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found this nice tombstone at a local thrift store today for $5. It has fiber optics imbedded in it but only half of a power cord and it's a strange cord, two prongs that I assume plugs into the socket side of a power cord? It's a cool stone even if the lights don't work.


----------



## 22606

Very unique tombstone, Stringy_Jack.


----------



## pacman

What a great buy Stringy_Jack , its a great prop even if the lights don't work , but i bet there's someone on the forum who can help you get those lights going .


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Stringy_Jack said:


> I got a rock, I found this book of old photos in an antique shop and have been researching them (I'm a member of ancestry.com) and found they are all of a English family (Jackson/Phillips) who immigrated to Utah in the 1870s. I've only ID-ed a few of the pics (there's 49 in all) but I'm having a lot of fun researching them. I've found no living relatives yet but will keep looking into the family history. Is there any names on any of the photos I could look-up on ancestry.com?
> 
> View attachment 187563
> 
> 
> View attachment 187564



Stringy Jack nice old album, how exciting to be able to find some information on the family photos. I was only able to find two names so far on my find. If you want to do some more researching the names I found are Private Carl Fint (US Navy) & Grace Fint. Have fun researching, hope to hear some news.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

"i got a rock!" said:


> Stringy Jack nice old album, how exciting to be able to find some information on the family photos. I was only able to find two names so far on my find. If you want to do some more researching the names I found are Private Carl Fint (US Navy) & Grace Fint. Have fun researching, hope to hear some news.


Got a rock, it is fun and I'll run your names through as soon as I can, I'm working some overtime for the holidays but will try on Sunday, I'll let you know what I find.

Garthgoyle, I've never seen one quite like it before. Pacman, I'm working on getting it working and I found something very interesting about it today. The strange plug I talked about before..I knew I'd seen that plug before..it's a plug for a solar cell so it's solar powered. I have one of the cell and will be trying to get it working this weekend, I'll post my results. Like you said it's a cool prop no mater what but, I want to see it shine!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ordered this for hubby for christmas . Love it


----------



## pacman

I will keep my fingers crossed Stringy_Jack that you can get the cell light working , if you do please post a photo i would like to see it if you can get it up and running . Love the skellie Ski.Girl , is it a kind of gargoyle skellie ? looks great and i bet hubby going to love it.


----------



## Shadowbat

Was browsing through FYE today and found the movie Monster Makers for $5. It's a fun movie to watch with the kids.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0363827/


----------



## Saki.Girl

pacman said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed Stringy_Jack that you can get the cell light working , if you do please post a photo i would like to see it if you can get it up and running . Love the skellie Ski.Girl , is it a kind of gargoyle skellie ? looks great and i bet hubby going to love it.


it is a baby dragon slellie  ya good thinkg he is not on here hehe


----------



## 22606

Shadowbat said:


> Was browsing through FYE today and found the movie Monster Makers for $5. It's a fun movie to watch with the kids.


Never heard of it... The film sounds interesting, Shadowbat.

I really like the skeleton dragon that you ordered for your husband, Saki.


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> Never heard of it... The film sounds interesting, Shadowbat.



I first watched it On Demand a couple of years ago while browsing through Halloween shows and movies. Watched it, liked it, played it again with the kids, they liked it. Now it has become one of our seasonal must watch movies. 

If no one has seen it, give it a watch.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

pacman said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed Stringy_Jack that you can get the cell light working , if you do please post a photo i would like to see it if you can get it up and running . Love the skellie Ski.Girl , is it a kind of gargoyle skellie ? looks great and i bet hubby going to love it.


Will do Pacman. I got it hooked to a solar cell last night but nothing...going to take the main lighting source out this weekend and take a look at that.


----------



## hallorenescene

Seinfeld, I'm with pacman, it's cool I guess, but seems they should be buried. 
stringyjack, that is a cool tombstone. have you checked the fuse in the plug in to see if it just needs replacing?
saki, your hubby is so lucky, that dragon bones is cool


----------



## BlueFrog

SeinfeldKramer said:


> I just bought this real human skull and a box full of bones for $300 the skull is worth $500-$700 and the other bones probably add up to $500- $800. There's not much spookier than a real human skull. Don't worry anybody these are medical school bones. It's not some skeleton dug up in a back ally LOL.]


Terrific find, SeinfeldKramer. I cherish the human bones in my collection. They don't go out at Halloween but at some point I hope to mold and cast them for everyone to enjoy. May I ask what kind of event enabled you to get such a terrific deal?


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> Seinfeld, I'm with pacman,
> stringyjack, that is a cool tombstone. have you checked the fuse in the plug in to see if it just needs replacing?


Hallorenescene, that's the problem there is no "true" plug on it, it's this...which I found is a plug for a solar panel but, when I plug it into one it still doesn't work.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky or terra, you guys out there? you know anything of jacks dilemma? or anyone who might be able to help him? that stone would be sweet if it worked


----------



## MummyOf5

I wonder if it's one of those deals that plugs into a power supply? Kinda like my laptop has a cord that runs to the box and a cord that runs from the box to the wall.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

I just picked up a pocket watch with a cool steampunk type case at a big "never ending flea market" in an old building near here. $5.00.


----------



## 22606

Very nice buy, Dulcet.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> ghost of spooky or terra, you guys out there? you know anything of jacks dilemma? or anyone who might be able to help him? that stone would be sweet if it worked


Thanks for the help hallorenescrene. I posted in the prop section so I don't hijack this thread. I posted a pic with a flashlight lighting the stone if you would like to see, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Guest

After Halloween I bought the display bloody bag of jokes for $50 or $60 his mouth dose not work but that's alright im gonna but gauz in his mouth so it looks like he's tied up and mumbling through it. right now he's in my bedroom.


----------



## 22606

That clown was one of this year's better props, I thought. Excellent price that you got it for, Halloweenprops4ever.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Dulcet Jones said:


> I just picked up a pocket watch with a cool steampunk type case at a big "never ending flea market" in an old building near here. $5.00.
> 
> View attachment 187882


Love this, cool watch.


----------



## hallorenescene

Halloweenprops, I love that clown. $50.00 is a steal
dulcet, that watch and case are very nice indeed


----------



## Guest

I won this off of ebay for $40 I thinks it's pretty cool

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gemmy-Proto...flatable-Airblown-/121220465587#ht_169wt_1358


----------



## 22606

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> I won this off of ebay for $40 I thinks it's pretty cool


That is different. Definitely better than lots of the others.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yep. I like the black horse too.


----------



## Halstaff

Wow! Is that a knock off of Terra's demon horse - http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/terra/913-build-outdoor-monster-props-tutorial.html ?


----------



## Bethany

Halstaff said:


> Wow! Is that a knock off of Terra's demon horse - http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/terra/913-build-outdoor-monster-props-tutorial.html ?


nailed it!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Halstaff said:


> Wow! Is that a knock off of Terra's demon horse - http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/terra/913-build-outdoor-monster-props-tutorial.html ?


I'd heard before that the prop manufacturers monitor this and other forums and steal haunters' ideas, but . . . Wow.


----------



## Bethany

Got my comforter set today.







& some glow in the dark bottle labels from grandin road


----------



## hallorenescene

nice Bethany.
halloweenprop, nice win.
halstaff, that does indeed look like terras horse. that is one nice horse she built. I don't think she kept it after the move.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halstaff said:


> Wow! Is that a knock off of Terra's demon horse - http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/terra/913-build-outdoor-monster-props-tutorial.html ?


OMG. Aside from being an airblown instead of a staic prop, can we say outright copy of design?! I'm so disgusted by corporate copycats. I wonder if Gemmy will put that into production or if it was something someone tried to sell to Gemmy. Terra's in Texas where Gemmy is headquartered. She should look into this.


----------



## matrixmom

One exception - Gemmys looks like [email protected] IMO.....



Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG. Aside from being an airblown instead of a staic prop, can we say outright copy of design?! I'm so disgusted by corporate copycats. I wonder if Gemmy will put that into production or if it was something someone tried to sell to Gemmy. Terra's in Texas where Gemmy is headquartered. She should look into this.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well considering we have Terra originating the prop concept, that's a given!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up a few items from BuyCostumes sale I got an email on this morning (posted about it under the Coupons area). I ended up adding 5 more of the POC Quartermaster Deluxe Masks (already have some and they are super nice, made for Disney) for my jungle theme--only 99 cents each; and 2 "In My Veins Drink Dispensers" @ $5 each. I've seen these in the Halloween stores and they're kind of small and cheesy and I've always looked at them but passed but for $5 I'll adapt them to work in my Mad Lab next to my operating tables with bodies on them waiting to be resuscitated (also have 2 John Doe props to help with that theme). 

I almost bought one or two of the ladies crop tops for $5 each for either a pirate theme or medieval theme but passed. Also passed on those 16-in ground breaker arms which are now only 2.99 each. They had some nice wigs and kids costumes. Rubber snake for 99 cents. I'm pretty well stocked so wasn't enticed by anything else.

Shipping on what I bought was $7 but when I had the crop tops and 4 of the arms also in my cart the shipping was still $7 so keep that in mind if you are looking for a number of things and look for that shipping charge change.


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, I got the email as well and decided to get three of the POC masks, the hand stakes, some flicker bulbs to go in one of my props, and some pointy teeth for a carved pumpkin. Got it all with the $7 shipping.


----------



## Bethany

OK, went to a Flea market to get my Honey and they weren't there. 
However............I did find these:







They are glass and about 2+" not including loop.  3 for $5!! Only had the 2 different ones so my friend go a necklace for the 3rd.
Also got another item I'll post pics when I get it out of the box.


----------



## Guest

Halstaff said:


> Wow! Is that a knock off of Terra's demon horse - http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/terra/913-build-outdoor-monster-props-tutorial.html ?


Ya I thought of that


----------



## Guest

Bethany said:


> Got my comforter set today.
> View attachment 187986
> 
> & some glow in the dark bottle labels from grandin road


Send me the link!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Ok here is the other thing I bought. $5 Called a Hags Base. Like all the pieces!


----------



## 22606

The Hag's Base is very interesting, Bethany; great price for it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love this hag base to cool


----------



## Bethany

OK, I didn't buy these, they were gifts from Pumpkin5. She painted the spoonrest, which makes it extra special. 














May have to change my kitchen to industrial.


----------



## Paint It Black

Those kitchen towels are awesome!!


----------



## Bethany

Paint It Black said:


> Those kitchen towels are awesome!!


Yes they are!! My favorite is the Spoon rest she painted for me. 

I have never seen any of the ones she sent me anywhere near me!


----------



## 22606

Your gifts are all fantastic, Bethany.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Its Thursday....had to go out and buy something dumb....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love those Zombie cookie cutters !! too cute


----------



## Evil Elf

Where would I find these zombie cookie cutters? Those are so cool !


----------



## pacman

GREAT BARGAIN , well worth the $5


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, cute minions, and a very interesting base.
pumpkin 5, that was very sweet of you. Bethany, you scored some nice housewarming gifts
oaklawn, I love cookie cutters. I'm always grabbing ones I don't have. those are awesome


----------



## booswife02

Bethany I have that very same comforter set. It's a great price and washed up great


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Evil Elf said:


> Where would I find these zombie cookie cutters? Those are so cool !


I bought them Christmas shopping at a tourist trap in Frankenmuth Michigan. I can't remember the name of the store.


----------



## 22606

Awesome cookie cutters, oaklawn.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Evil Elf, ThinkGeek has the Zombie UndeadFred cutters on sale right now (5.99, also running limited time 25% off and free ship if over 49 no code). Fred and Friends products can be found online and in a few stores. Target was carrying some of their items. Sometimes you can find at HomeGood/TJMaxx but that's a hit or miss.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> GOS, I got the email as well and decided to get three of the POC masks, the hand stakes, some flicker bulbs to go in one of my props, and some pointy teeth for a carved pumpkin. Got it all with the $7 shipping.



Paint, did your order get filled? I saw that the masks and the arms have subsequently sold out. Hope you got lucky. My order shipped today and I'm suppose to receive next Wed.


----------



## Saki.Girl

well after a month of waiting these finaly arrived i am going to order more dig them


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> well after a month of waiting these finaly arrived i am going to order more dig them


Very cute, Saki! Are they bells?


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> Very cute, Saki! Are they bells?


yep they sure are


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> yep they sure are


I don't think I've seen Skellie bells.. that's so cool! What are your plans for them?


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Paint, did your order get filled? I saw that the masks and the arms have subsequently sold out. Hope you got lucky. My order shipped today and I'm suppose to receive next Wed.


I got a notice that they were shipping everything I ordered, so I will keep fingers crossed it all makes it. Thanks!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> I don't think I've seen Skellie bells.. that's so cool! What are your plans for them?


now that i have seen them i would love to make a bracelet out of them and incorperate them into some ornamients i new i should have ordered more then 5 LOL zipper pull would be cute to oh man all the ideas LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

and some future reaper gifts too


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> now that i have seen them i would love to make a bracelet out of them and incorperate them into some ornamients i new i should have ordered more then 5 LOL zipper pull would be cute to oh man all the ideas LOL


Oh! I was thinking they were pretty big. Yes, a bracelet would be super cute... or earrings.... or a fancy new dog color.. or..... lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> Oh! I was thinking they were pretty big. Yes, a bracelet would be super cute... or earrings.... or a fancy new dog color.. or..... lol


they are like half a inch so could be used as a charm on OMG yes my dog needs on on her collor for sure


----------



## Bethany

booswife02 said:


> Bethany I have that very same comforter set. It's a great price and washed up great


Good to know. I saw some reviews that said it didn't wash up good. Just waiting for IKEA to get our bed back in stock, then find a mattress. Prob. going to go with tan sheets. Black would just show all the fluffy white cat fur.


----------



## booswife02

Bethany said:


> Good to know. I saw some reviews that said it didn't wash up good. Just waiting for IKEA to get our bed back in stock, then find a mattress. Prob. going to go with tan sheets. Black would just show all the fluffy white cat fur.


That is exactly what I did, went with tan sheets. I had navy blue one time and swore id never have dark sheets again! So no black for me. I was worried about the quality to after I read the reviews but it was such a good deal I thought id try it anyway. I washed it and then hung it over my kitchen table to dry almost all the way then put it in the dryer to finish it up. It worked great. Ive only washed it once so we will see how long it holds up but for now it worked great. im so happy for you that you finally got your house!!! looks like it is coming together, post pics for us


----------



## Bethany

Will post some pics soon of what is done so far. Still haven't gotten curtain rods or curtains. Thank goodness they didn't take the blinds!!


----------



## 22606

The bells are incredibly cool, Saki.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I also love the bells Saki.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those are real cute. ohhh, a bracelet would be very cute


----------



## booswife02

Finally got my Grandin Road Gothic Candleabras. They were expensive which is why I've put off buying them for so long but I've got to say they are well worth the money. Really heavy and thick carving detail. The candle surface is wide so they can hold a lot of different size candles. I love them.


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Finally got my Grandin Road Gothic Candleabras. They were expensive which is why I've put off buying them for so long but I've got to say they are well worth the money. Really heavy and thick carving detail. The candle surface is wide so they can hold a lot of different size candles. I love them.


those look amazing


----------



## MummyOf5

Very nice!


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, you are very right, they have lots of lovely detail. very pretty


----------



## 22606

The candlesticks are absolutely gorgeous, booswife02.


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> The candlesticks are absolutely gorgeous, booswife02.


Yes, agreed!


----------



## Cloe

Those are nice candlesticks. I'm sure I'm not the only one that noticed Grandin Road seems to have drastically cut back on their prop stock this year. In some ways I understand as I made a killing last year buying both the regular and clown skeletons, both the stone man and woman, and helsa all for less than 30.00 (think the skellies were more like $15) shipped along with a few other things. Seems they wanted to avoid the clearance pricing loss, which I can understand but most of the highly desirable props that weren't ridiculously overpriced were gone well before Halloween. They probably could have sold plenty more. They also seem reluctant to lower the prices on most of what they have left. Interesting to see which way they'll go next year.


----------



## 22606

Cloe said:


> Seems they wanted to avoid the clearance pricing loss, which I can understand but most of the highly desirable props that weren't ridiculously overpriced were gone well before Halloween. They probably could have sold plenty more. They also seem reluctant to lower the prices on most of what they have left. Interesting to see which way they'll go next year.


Right. The Lady in Black _never_ went on sale for a good enough rate to justify the price, at least according to my rationale, so I did not end up getting her, as I am sure is also the case with others here who wanted her. I hope that they at least go in the middle next year as far as stock, rather than ordering far too little and leaving people fighting for scraps and paying exorbitant amounts to get what they really wanted later or just totally missing out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Booswife, I wasn't going to comment on the candlesticks other than post as "a killer" but then thought they really are worth yet another post on them. I have to say that while some of GR items are on the pricier side, many times the quality and uniqueness of what they do stock makes them worth it. I would much rather have a decor piece/prop that I really love and feel connected to than a bunch of low cost sale items. Recently I was looking at some website pictures of unique vintage toys that I'm sure even then cost a small fortune back when they were originally sold. Have to say I fell in love with some of them upon seeing them as an adult. The craftsmanship, the quality made them unique. Items back when I was a little kid my parents never would have splurged on for us because I don't think that they felt they were worth the money. I have to say though that I kind of wish we had what I would call heritage pieces that we treasured and kept than all of the other toys that ended up falling out of favor or broke and were thrown out, donated, sold in a yard sale, etc. Not everyone feels this way I know but there is something to be said for special, cherished items in one's life. 

Mom and dad didn't really decorate other than JOLs and maybe a cardboard skeleton for halloween so I really don't have ANY memories of halloween decor/prop items really, but Xmas was different. Funny that when I think back on it what I remember and with fondness are the little character candles Mom would put out like the choir angels, and some of the tree ornaments. Can't recall much of the toys on my Xmas list from each year. Because my parents helped instill a love of halloween in me when I was young, for me today these holiday items have a special connection and probably why I will probably hold on to some of my halloween items for a really long-time and are part of my tradition, prop or decor item, doesn't matter. Those are really nice candlesticks you clearly have hope to have for sometime, so I'm sure you will get a lot of pleasure out of them over the years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle, I was one who would have liked to have bought LIB but held off because there were other things I needed or wanted being a higher priority in my haunt. Otherwise I probably would have ordered her during one of the 20% off sales or free ship offers. Once halloween was over and funds were being built up I contemplated keeping an eye out for her. I actually loved her look more than my lady props from the prior year, just loved her costume. 

But GR for me this past year was less about the character props than I had anticipated. I really love the connected nature of the cast of characters like Victoria, Helsa, Stone Lady, etc. from the previous season. They all flowed nicely in a setting together. Didn't get that feeling with this year's props. Of course if that was not a look you liked, then maybe this year had more character props that worked better for you. The headless props were kind of nice (and suppose they kind of went with the headless horseman theme and popularity of "Sleepy Hollow" as well) but were rather period oriented pieces, so either worked for you or not. For me props with heads were more adaptable for future use regardless of the costuming. Aside from LIB I don't think there is anything else I would have bought had funds not been a factor. I did end up buying a number of items from them just not character props--the skeleton dog, flying bats, wilting roses, stone faces, oh and the last item I think was Chuckie the Dummy, guess he was a character prop of sorts.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Once halloween was over and funds were being built up I contemplated keeping an eye out for her. I actually loved her look more than my lady props from the prior year, just loved her costume.
> 
> The headless props were kind of nice (and suppose they kind of went with the headless horseman theme and popularity of "Sleepy Hollow" as well) but were rather period oriented pieces, so either worked for you or not.


See, knew that I was not alone

I love Victorian styling, but those were just too pricey and honestly did not look to be that great of quality, a thought that one of the reviews later backed up. Similarly, I had a cheap plastic skeleton couple from probably nearly two decades ago, dressed in wedding garb, that I decided to fashion into floating, headless torsos this past year; unfortunately, though, I was unable to use them (along with everything else halfway decent), thanks to the constant deluge of rain.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth and ghost of spooky, I liked the lady in black as well. also I liked the lady with the spiders. but I held off hoping for a bigger sale. they were gone fast though. you guys were lucky to get the lady in black. did either of you get the spider lady? I almost bought sunny and scare when it had a nice sale, but had trouble ordering it on the sale. and I guess I didn't try as hard to get them as I could have. was a little disappointed when my fortune teller didn't work, just felt I had better luck with props like Victoria, Vincent, stone man, helsa, and serena. the only one I missed out on last year was the stone lady. I got Susie boo keeping an eye out for that one at her outlet. garth, sorry to hear about your rain. weather can sure dampen the spirits.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth and ghost of spooky, I liked the lady in black as well. also I liked the lady with the spiders. but I held off hoping for a bigger sale. they were gone fast though. you guys were lucky to get the lady in black. did either of you get the spider lady?


The Spider Lady is the one that I managed to get (and had _planned_ to use outside this Halloween), since she was half off at the time. If the LIB would have been discounted that much while she was in stock, I would have also scooped her up, no doubt about it; $71.20 (20% off of the original $89) was still too high for my liking, since she did not actually do anything. Speaking of, it is unfortunate that your fortune teller was defective.


----------



## Bethany

My Minions checks came yesterday.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, think you might have read my post too fast. I would have liked LIB but didn't get her this year. Probably next if she makes a reappearance.


I was in TJMaxx today and in the men's section of all places was the iHip Animated Dancing Bear for $12.99 (Barry Bear). Basically it's a plush toy bear speaker that either works off of ambient sounds in the area when set to Mic or you can plug your iPod, phone, pad into it (or any mp3 I'm sure) and set to Audio and play music out of it. The bear responds to sound by opening and closing it's mouth, moving it's head side to side while leaning back and forth. He's normally in a seated position with his legs in front of him. Very cute bear; super soft too. It doesn't really talk/sing to the music but it's movements are cute nonetheless. I imagine TJMaxxs across the country will be stocking him for Christmas. Saw 2 in my small store. Also noticed that Groupon has him for $12. Here's a link to him so you can see what he looks like. IHip also made a frog but seems like both have been discontinued with the company focusing now on headphones, ear buds, etc. Sure the bears are being cleared out now.

I decided to add Barry Bear to my haunt and will use him in my haunted kid's room leaving it on Mic to react to sound in the room. Probably either add cobwebs to him or blood. Not sure exactly how I'll modify him yet. Barry Bear reminds me a bit of the Spirit bear from this year but not creepy...yet. Sure you could attach a plastic knife to his one paw if you wanted. Should look nice with my Spirit Chimes Monkey and a jack-in-the box. He responds pretty well to my voice (mic in foot/feet maybe?), like his mouth movement and his movements are actually pretty quiet in general (assume the motor has better quality parts than motors on some of the halloween props). I like that set to Mic he doesn't make any sounds, just moves...no annoying sound track you can't stand. He retailed around $50 I think when he was originally out. Might be something you guys find haunt-worthy as well. Would make a cute kid's gift for your little guy or girl if you can pry him away for halloween use. LOL.

If you want to run it with an iPod, suppose you could make up your own playlist with either spooky music or sounds or a narration by someone like Vincent Price.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I decided to add Barry Bear to my haunt and will use him in my haunted kid's room leaving it on Mic to react to sound in the room. Probably either add cobwebs to him or blood. Not sure exactly how I'll modify him yet. Barry Bear reminds me a bit of the Spirit bear from this year but not creepy...yet. Sure you could attach a plastic knife to his one paw if you wanted.


Barry Bear is pretty interesting. Another idea is to add bones to the patch of fur on the bear's chest, give him a black or deep red bow tie with a skull at the center, and have some drool hanging from his mouth; the cobwebs would go great with that look, too.


----------



## booswife02

All of you are correct on many levels. I have wanted these candle sticks for three years and kept waiting for them to go on sale and they never have. last year they completely sold out so I vowed if they got them back in stock I would just buy them. These are pretty amazing quality pieces. Really heavy and all three have different carvings. I am a huge clearance shopper so I have a lot of little things that aren't that significant so for me to spend this kind of money was different but seriously worth it. I really wanted LIB as well but she sold out so fast! Im guessing they will have her again next year since she went so quickly this year. Grandin Road is usually my fav place to buy Halloween items but this was the only purchase I made from them this year. I spent a lot more at spirit this year than I normally do. Im hoping Grandin Road can find a medium ground, stuff was so expensive this year. Maybe we should send customer service a link to HF so they can get a good feel for who really buys their items, haha...


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, I think it is cool you got the candlesticks. sounds like they are worth the money, and you are real pleased with them. 
gos and garth, I guess I did read your posts to fast, I thought you both got the lady in black. I thought how lucky was that. well, there's always next year. garth, I never saw when the spider lady went half off, or I might have grabbed her. I checked into gandin road today, and both the spider lady and lady in black are posted, but no longer available. hmmm, maybe we should be keeping better tabs on grandin road.


----------



## booswife02

*design toscano resin tombstone*

Not sure if you guys have ever shopped at designtoscano.com they have some really cool hard to find items but most are pretty expensive. I got this demon looking resin tombstone today and thought is share my findings. I included a pic of it beside one of my $25 Target Resin Tombstones so you could compare. The toscano one cost me $58 and $12 shipping. It is almost the same size and same weight as my target ones. It's scarier then my target versions but that's about the only difference. Quality is the same. I collect resin tombstones so I thought id go ahead and get this one to see if there was a difference. It's nice but I feel like an idiot for spending double what my others cost. It's nice but the price kills it for me. You guys should check out that site though. Some cool things.


----------



## Paint It Black

Booswife, I think the new tombstone is an excellent addition to your collection. Different from others I have seen.


----------



## MummyOf5

That tombstone is really cool! I don't think I've ever seen one like that.


----------



## Cloe

I've got to agree with the others. It's a great feeling to find a half way decent prop for a good price especially on clearance. I think we've all purchased something that we feel we overpaid for but if it's something I really like as long as I can still make the mortgage payment I'd go for it. I purchased a similar but much smaller one this year at Target but I'd have to say that one is much nicer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The RIP tombstone is IMO way nicer than the other one. The little pumpkins on the other one doesn't even begin to compare with the winged 3D creature. Way more expensive piece to make and ship undamaged. Nice buy. I think the design justifies the increased price at least IMO.

I am familiar with DesignToscano. Admire a number of their pieces. We ordered a black panther for our tropical landscaped planting beds in our yard (and hope to use in my carnival/circus haunt theme  ) directly from them. But I bought some small resin animals (turtles and piglets also for use in my carnival and zombie farmer themes) from HomeGoods this past year that I found out were made by DT. Also bought a cool vampire bat welcome sign off DT's ebay site. In the past Walmart has sold some of their statutes. It wouldn't surprise me if the resin gargoyles I bought a number of years ago from TJMaxx and HomeGoods were theirs. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if _many_ of the resin works sold at GR, Target, etc came from them too.


----------



## 22606

Well, I finally know what that tombstone looks like 'in person' thanks to you, booswife. Really cool piece. I have a fair amount of items from Design Toscano (dragons, gargoyles, dark angels/fairies, etc.), although I have almost always bought them when they were on sale (20-25% off) or had free shipping (which is going on right now, if anyone is interested in ordering from DT); I have never once been disappointed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW when I bought the TJMaxx Barry Bear I mentioned a few pages ago in this thread, I also bought two dragonfly mobiles from the baby/infant section. They were on clearance for $5 each. Came with 2 dragonflies per box. Plan to paint the pastel body of the dragonflies. The wings are already a translucent plastic so those should be fine as is. These guys must be around 2 feet or more in width and length. Should make for wonderful suspended dragonflies in my swamp down the road.

I went to TJs for Xmas presents and wrap, did buy some, but found it to be a wonderful halloween "prop" shopping trip as well. Pays to look around.


----------



## Paint It Black

The dragonflies sound like a great idea, GOS. You have a great eye for things that can be transformed, that's for sure. Thanks for posting this and other ideas, because it really helps the rest of us figure out how to have a more creative eye when we are out and about.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks. Still haven't cleared off photos from my phone to take a photo of them, but found them online at FatBrain. Sometimes you can find terrific stuff in the clearance aisle. The box was kind of big and sticking out as I was pushing my cart around the store. Made me look down and saw the clearance sticker and then got the brainstorm for it. Walked around the other kids' shelving and found one more box on clearance. Perfect! Glad you liked the plan for them. Hopefully a little breeze will animate them a bit.

Oh and just read the description on the Fatbrains site and saw that the wings are poseable as well. Cool. Possible other TJmaxx locations have some left in their stores as well....

doing some more research on them (actually 9 x 19.5 inches) and a youtube video review of them says they are also GID!


----------



## booswife02

It is a welcome addition to my collection. I also have the vampire one ordered but it is on backorder. I'll post pics of it to when it gets here. Anyone know any other places to get resin or heavier type tombstones?


----------



## booswife02

Cloe said:


> I've got to agree with the others. It's a great feeling to find a half way decent prop for a good price especially on clearance. I think we've all purchased something that we feel we overpaid for but if it's something I really like as long as I can still make the mortgage payment I'd go for it. I purchased a similar but much smaller one this year at Target but I'd have to say that one is much nicer.


Thanks Cloe. I got that little gargoyle one from target this year also. I think you're right it's already paid for no since worrying over it now. My kids have everything they need and almost everything they want so no worries. Momma can buy a tombstone or 2 haha.


----------



## 22606

booswife02 said:


> Anyone know any other places to get resin or heavier type tombstones?


Marshalls/HomeGoods, often for $30 or so. This year, Home Depot had a skull one with illuminated eyes for $15. Lowes carried two tombstones that also can double as chalkboards (I want to say that they were around $12). Additionally, someone here mentioned that Walgreens stocked a couple of resin tombstones, but those I never saw.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

GrandinRoad always has really nice resin tombstones each year....Two on their site now but at regular price (although there is free shipping right now). Wonder if there will be any more sales on halloween stuff after Christmas? I haven't ordered any tombstones from them but recall a few people here say they did and were very happy with the quality. 

Doesn't Michaels carry some form of resin tombstones each year? 

Problem I've seen, and others have commented on, is that the stones in general have gotten smaller over the years. Probably as costs and delivery to the stores has gone up. Not sure if that is true of GrandinRoad but I've definitely noticed it with Target. I did pick up 2 of Target's gryphon statutes last year which were still very nice and not a bad size, at least bigger than table top, but smaller than what they carried a few years back.

i don't think of Spirit Halloween as having resin tombstones but apparently they do. Here's one they have: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ac-raven-skull-tombstone/


----------



## Bethany

I'm going to have to work on securing my Foam & Plastic tombstones in the new yard Halloween 2014. Don't have heavy ones.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Doesn't Michaels carry some form of resin tombstones each year?
> 
> I did pick up 2 of Target's gryphon statutes last year which were still very nice and not a bad size, at least bigger than table top, but smaller than what they carried a few years back.


I totally forgot about Michaels. The two that they had were not bad, but I think that their resin pieces from years ago were better (and more worth the cost).

I was thrilled with the griffin statue, honestly. For the price, it turned out to be a wonderful size; lots of _far_ smaller resin ones cost around $20. 



Bethany said:


> I'm going to have to work on securing my Foam & Plastic tombstones in the new yard Halloween 2014. Don't have heavy ones.


A couple pieces of PVC piping Gorilla-Glued to the backs, along with some longer nails/spikes to place in the ground and set them over, work well.


----------



## Paint It Black

I was going to say Walgreens had some nice resin stones last year, and at a pretty good price if I recall correctly.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> A couple pieces of PVC piping Gorilla-Glued to the backs, along with some longer nails/spikes to place in the ground and set them over, work well.


I am finding the SAND of Florida to be a challenge in keeping things in place. My double shepard's hook fell over; it had a glass lantern on it. Luckily the lantern didn't break. 

Today I picked up 5 more of an item I got a couple weeks ago. They will be gifts in the future, so sorry, no pics. 
I also got a couple "Non-Halloween" items. Picked up 2 framed picture (LARGE) one with a lion head & one with a tiger head for either the guest bedroom or the Master Bath & picked up a wooden wall piece with pegs to hang things on (Sealife Theme) for the guest bath & a small glass cabinet (countertop size) with sealife motif, also for the guest bath.  Can you tell I didn't have much stuff to hang on the walls?


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> I am finding the SAND of Florida to be a challenge in keeping things in place. My double shepard's hook fell over; it had a glass lantern on it. Luckily the lantern didn't break.


I was not aware that you live on the beach in a house with a certain womanizer's ashes

My CD of _Crimson Winter_, by William Piotrowski (of Nox Arcana), arrived today; I would highly recommend the album, which has a darkly romantic, Old World flavor.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> I was not aware that you live on the beach in a house with Charlie Harper's ashes
> 
> _Crimson Winter_, by William Piotrowski (of Nox Arcana), arrived today; I would highly recommend it.


Not on the beach, but here is the house:








And that stuff we spend years KILLING Off called crab grass IS the grass down here.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Not on the beach, but here is the house:
> 
> And that stuff we spend years KILLING Off called crab grass IS the grass down here.


Beautiful place. I detest mowing the lawn, so I would not mind if all the grass were reduced to cinder


----------



## Bethany

Not really much of a lawn, & that is hubby's job! 
Posted pics of the house as it is for us now on "WE GOT A HOUSE"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Went for allergy shot today and stopped in at HomeGoods. Hadn't been there for a while. Wow, xmas is almost reduced to nothing and spring is in the air along with Valentines Day. I do seem to have a knack at finding halloween items there though when I'm not looking for halloween. Today spotted 2 boxes (set of 4 skull cupcake molds per box) in two different locations in the store of Fred and Friends "Nomskulls" silicon cupcake molds. Actually very happy to have found them there and for 6.99 (no shipping!). I knew one day HG would get them in, just a question if I would be in the store when they arrived. I have been wanting these guys for a while and didn't want to order them online. Only occasionally do I see Fred and Friends items in stores near me so HG has actually become my brick & mortar store source. Most likely other HG locations will be getting some of them in as well in case they've been on your Santa List.

Here's a link to them on Fred's site: http://fredandfriends.com/products/view/nomskulls-cupcake-molds


----------



## Paint It Black

Got my shipment from BuyCostumes.com today, containing the POC masks, zombie arm stakes, pumpkin teeth and flicker light bulbs. Will take photos later. Also, today I went around to the thrift stores and found a long grey rainjacket 1/2 price that I want to use as a cowboy "duster" long jacket for my ghost cowboy. I've been waiting for them to go on sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint, I received my BuyCostumes order the day before you and have to say that I have been very pleased by their merchandise, sales and prompt shipping at reasonable rates. Quite honestly not sure how some of these companies manage to do it. 

My POC quartermaster masks arrived together with the Labragory's Vein dispensers in a sturdy box so came thru shipping fine. The dispenser boxes are rather flimsy so the extra box protection ensured they arrived undamaged. I've been purchasing these POC masks a few at a time from BuyCostumes on deep clearance over the past two years and now really do have a small village of native props to make. Not sure what kind of bodies they will get, some hopefully can be strategically placed in the bushes or behind other things so that I can get by without a full body form. Have been thinking of referring to the haunt place as Skull Island but suppose Isle de Mort (or some form of "Island of the Dead") works just as well (the masks all have white eyes and sewn mouths so rather zombie like in appearance). 

Your raincoat find sounds perfect, Paint. Glad it was still there when you went back on sale day. The Goodwills in my area have color bars on their tags and depending what "color tag day" it is, indicates what items will be on sale that day. I hadn't realized they did this until I bought an item that was on sale. Wouldn't have thought resale shops had sales.

Think I'm headed to Big Lots today to see if I can pick up one of their animated reindeers. Believe I saw on their website ad that they were down to $14 (make that $10 now!) and quantities in stores were limited. I could use another one to make a two-headed prop animal for my carnival sideshow. Figure timing-wise it's pretty much now or never (much harder to find after xmas if at all in my area, never see them in my resale shops). Wish me luck. That will most likely be my last halloween "prop" purchase for the year.


----------



## Bethany

Ok here is what I bought yesterday for the house. Not Halloween, but wanted to share.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow booswife, I think both tombstones are very nice. 
Bethany, nice purchases


----------



## Paint It Black

Here are photos of what I have gotten recently. The grey raincoat I hope to make look like a "duster" coat for my ghost cowboy this year. I ordered some faux barbed wire and sheriff's badges from Oriental Trading Co.


















Then, from BuyCostumes.com, I bought 3 of the Pirates of the Carribean masks and really love them. Also the gruesome hand stakes. They actually go pretty well with the POC masks, which was totally unintended.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone


----------



## 22606

Nice buys, Bethany; I particularly like the lion and tiger pictures.

Great purchases, PIB. The hands actually do match the masks pretty well.


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, I love you're doing a western theme. I did one once too. went over well. and the masks and hands are cool.


----------



## Scatterbrains

I hit up Big Lots today for 3 red, 3 green and 3 blue ropelights. I remember 5-10 years ago how there would be cases of this stuff at 75% off, now you have to pay almost full price if you want it. I'll be happy if I can find some 50% extension cords on Thursday, otherwise, I'm sad to say, I'm done with post Christmas shopping for Halloween already.


Booswife2 - sometimes you have to spend the big bucks for what you really want. That's a great looking tombstone.


----------



## matrixmom

Extension cords? I borrow the neighbors and my dads.....teehee...


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok hubbys gifts 2 of them i gave him let me just say the baby dragon is so damn cute 



i also gave him a dragon end table if hubby will let me i may go in and paint a few things on the dragon end table to make it stand out but will see.


----------



## 22606

Both are amazing gifts, Saki. Personally, I would leave the dragon as it is; although, the choice is ultimately up to you (and, mostly, him)


----------



## MummyOf5

Where did you get those? They are soooo cool!


----------



## Bethany

That baby dragon skele is adorable!! Table is great too!


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is seriously one cool end table. cute dragon bones too.


----------



## Deadna

Got this for hubby to combine both his loves,it's also fiber optic


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I love anything with fiber optics; especially if it has a scope on it!


----------



## vwgirl

Cleaned Lowes out of all the purple Xmas lights they had. At 1.50 for a strand of 100 I think the lady ringing me out thought I was crazy. LOL


----------



## booswife02

Wow Saki great dragons. Makes me anxious for Game of Thrones to start back up. Haha... Great finds everyone. Here are a few of my Christmas gifts wreath is from etsy, mirrors from Wal-Mart, picture from Victorian trading and my shirt from zazzle


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG love the wreath and mirrors


----------



## pacman

Wow booswife02 nice christmas gifts , especially the wreath , very gothic.


----------



## 22606

Very nice gifts, booswife02. Victorian Trading Co. has some amazing items, although they often charge a bundle. The wreath has the right colors and is festive enough to leave up for the rest of the winter, I would think So far, I have been able to talk myself out of buying the mirrors whenever I have gone to Walmart, but I am not so sure that I will be able to now that I have seen what they look like hung up...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Very nice gifts, booswife02. Victorian Trading Co. has some amazing items, although they often charge a bundle. The wreath has the right colors and is festive enough to leave up for the rest of the winter, I would think So far, I have been able to talk myself out of buying the mirrors whenever I have gone to Walmart, but I am not so sure that I will be able to now that I have seen what they look like hung up...


man i wish i had a walmart close i might have to take a hr drive to one


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> man i wish i had a walmart close i might have to take a hr drive to one


Unless you really need anything else or just want to get out and browse for awhile, they also have them online: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-3-Pack-Mirrors-Baroque-Set/32801823


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

Not really what I bought, but I did find them under the tree..

Lady in Black and Headless Gothic figure from Grandin Road and a lifesize Michael Myers from Trick or Treat Studios.

Thanks Santa!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hope everyone had a nice holiday and by the looks of it some nice orange and black gifts were gifted. That GR LIB looks all ready to celebrate the holiday and that little headless kid actually looks pretty nice. His costume looks like nice quality...velvet maybe? First photo I think I've seen of him in someone's house. I know he's still on sale and it's tempting but I have so many themes already planned, just can't see how to work him in, but nice prop though for the price. Can you light him inside so his neck and hand area could be illuminated? Suppose you could add a skull and boney hands if you wanted to give him a bit more shape.

We stopped in Target tonight and I picked up some of the green plastic ornament hooks, 100 ct. per box, they sold this year ($1.99 reg, 50% off now). I like to tie either long strips of black plastic sheeting or creepy cloth (fabric-sprayed greenish for a mossy look) to the bottom of these hooks and then hang with the top part of the hook on tree branches. Makes for an easy set up, prepare a number of them for your tree ahead of time and just latch the hook on to the tree branches. Goes up pretty fast and pretty easy to remove as well when it's time to come down. The plastic won't rust in the rain and the hooks aren't sharp like the traditional wire ornament hooks. Here's a link to what they look like (you break them off yourself from the center round disk). Not sure how mucher long the link will be be up given the holiday is over.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that's cool. so he loves pumpkins and ghosts?
booswife, nice finds, and I love the forum tshirt
graveyard, I've been good, I hope santa leaves me something like the lady in black, or the gothic headless figure. 
I hit the stores today. I got a string of Edison bulbs I figure I can use in a mad lab. I got a mini doodad you plug into a string of lights, and it will rotate whatever you hang from it. [for small ornaments]. I got a rifle that shoots nerf bullets. wanted one of these when I did my western theme. I bought a string of 3 village lights to use in a pumpkin blow mold. and I got a rotating xmas tree stand.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, sounds like you did pretty well. I went looking for the red and green Edison light strand at Target and they were all gone from my store. Didn't want to pay full price before when I saw them so held off...but waited too long. They had some lighting left but not much (did pick up a few boxes of LEDs but for xmas use). 

Didn't see any rotating tree stands. What were they selling for? Last year I found one at Hobby Lobby, but HL was pretty slim pickings when I was in the store a few weeks ago (stuff already marked down) and don't think they had the rotating stands this year.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, that's cool. so he loves pumpkins and ghosts?
> booswife, nice finds, and I love the forum tshirt
> graveyard, I've been good, I hope santa leaves me something like the lady in black, or the gothic headless figure.
> I hit the stores today. I got a string of Edison bulbs I figure I can use in a mad lab. I got a mini doodad you plug into a string of lights, and it will rotate whatever you hang from it. [for small ornaments]. I got a rifle that shoots nerf bullets. wanted one of these when I did my western theme. I bought a string of 3 village lights to use in a pumpkin blow mold. and I got a rotating xmas tree stand.


Hallo I hope you are kidding!
How can you not recognize an Indianapolis Colts jersey???? I think the ghost is pretty cheesy but it's an officially licensed item and halloweeny so I had to get it 
You mentioned doing a western theme....have you seen the new Lone Ranger movie? I couldn't figure out how western would work for halloween but they have a carnival in that movie that would be awesome to recreate.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, sorry, I'm not into sports at all. I can recognize Martha stewart stuff however. don't hate me because I'm crafty.
my western theme was an old fashioned ghost town. I had singing cowboys, a saloon, a bank, and a jail. I had a shooting gallery where the kids had to prove their shooting skills and then they could get deputized, join the posse, and go down into an abandoned mine looking for bandits hiding.


----------



## 22606

Amazing gifts. You must have been making sure to be on your best behavior this year, TheGraveyardCareTaker


----------



## booswife02

I was like you Garth and looked at them a bunch of times before I said to my hubby I really love these. Was super happy to get them for Christmas  and the wreath I am leaving out all year. I have red roses and skulls in my bedroom. The etsy shop has a purple and black one exactly the same still available. The back is even finished in black and white stripes so well made!! https://www.etsy.com/listing/164187443/feather-wreath-with-skulls-and-roses?ref=shop_home_active

actually she has another red one as well
https://www.etsy.com/listing/164177952/skull-feather-wreath-with-roses?ref=shop_home_active

Saki I just checked out your etsy shop and oh my!! you have some fantastic pieces!!! You are just so talented. I almost fell off the couch when I saw your tea pot. I have been looking for a Halloween themed tea pot for a while now. I even had it on my secret reaper list. Hopefully it isn't gone on pay day and I will take it off of your hands


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> I was like you Garth and looked at them a bunch of times before I said to my hubby I really love these. Was super happy to get them for Christmas  and the wreath I am leaving out all year. I have red roses and skulls in my bedroom. The etsy shop has a purple and black one exactly the same still available. The back is even finished in black and white stripes so well made!! https://www.etsy.com/listing/164187443/feather-wreath-with-skulls-and-roses?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> actually she has another red one as well
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/164177952/skull-feather-wreath-with-roses?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> Saki I just checked out your etsy shop and oh my!! you have some fantastic pieces!!! You are just so talented. I almost fell off the couch when I saw your tea pot. I have been looking for a Halloween themed tea pot for a while now. I even had it on my secret reaper list. Hopefully it isn't gone on pay day and I will take it off of your hands


thank you  i am hoping to find more tea pots to paint so far no luck though


----------



## booswife02

We were stationed in England for 3 years and I developed a love for tea. My daughter is 7 she grew up there and its a thing we share together now. I collect all things tea related so naturally I wanted a Halloween tea set. My two favorite things in the world, tea and Halloween. I don't have anything purple at all but I want one so bad im going to get it if it is still available. I hope you can find more tea things so I can buy them from you, haha....im being selfish but you are so talented. Thought id get the purple and black witch tray and cupcake stand to go with the tea pot since I don't have anything else purple.


----------



## booswife02

Thanks to WitchKitty I found Funkins at homedepot. A whole cart of them! $170 worth for $37. 15 to be exact


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, you are adorable. love that you are pushing pumpkins and took a picture. you'll have to post pictures of your pumpkins once you get them decorated.
hey everyone, I have a teapot by saki. it is gorgeous. I am so lucky


----------



## doto

I won a few bidding auctions on ebay today (lost some too). The replica skulls are from China so they are going to take about a month to arrive. They are not museum quality but will be great for a home haunt. Here's the stock photos of the Eel Skull and the Asian Racoon Dog Skull I won. I paid $26.00 total including shipping. This is well below the Buy It Now price.


----------



## 22606

Great purchase, booswife02. You look so happy (perhaps too much so) to be trudging a full basket through the lot
Neat skulls, doto.


----------



## hallorenescene

doto, nice win. yep, those will work dandy in a haunt


----------



## pacman

I am sitting here drinking a lovely cup of cha [ tea as you know from your stay in England ] and i look forward to seeing the funkins when you use them next Halloween booswife02 , and as for the skulls doto are you going to do anything to them or just keep them as they are ? either way there great but i bet a good wash with some paint to age them would make them extra creepy though , what a bargain for both of you well done .


----------



## Bethany

The new dishwasher is being delivered today.  Hubby hung 2 of my new lights over the breakfast bar.














There are 4 more of these lights to be hung in the house. (going to be a great addition for Halloween  ) Hopefully 2 are going in the bar area & 2 on the screened back porch. Then we are switching out the dark color chandelier for either a sliver one (which I have) or an industrial looking ceiling fan.


----------



## booswife02

Bethany your lights are very Sci-fi industrial looking. Love them!

doto, loving those skulls, im with pacman, they would look great with a wash of some murky color over them. Of course they look great as is also. Great find!

My niece took my pic because she said she never sees me that happy. haha... I didn't even think it turned out, I was walking, I thought it would be blurry. I never get my pic taken. Then my brother texted me about my loot and said that she had sent the pic to the whole family. 
Garth a whole cart full of pumpkins will put that look on my face. haha.....I joined zombiepumpkins.com and can not wait to carve these guys up!

Hallorenescene Thank you for the compliment, I am so jealous you have one of sakis tea pots! Post a pic for me if you get a chance. I am dying here, haha....I have been looking for one forever. Im not very good at painting so you can imagine how shocked I was when I saw her etsy page! WOW!


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Bethany your lights are very Sci-fi industrial looking. Love them!
> 
> doto, loving those skulls, im with pacman, they would look great with a wash of some murky color over them. Of course they look great as is also. Great find!
> 
> My niece took my pic because she said she never sees me that happy. haha... I didn't even think it turned out, I was walking, I thought it would be blurry. I never get my pic taken. Then my brother texted me about my loot and said that she had sent the pic to the whole family.
> Garth a whole cart full of pumpkins will put that look on my face. haha.....I joined zombiepumpkins.com and can not wait to carve these guys up!
> 
> Hallorenescene Thank you for the compliment, I am so jealous you have one of sakis tea pots! Post a pic for me if you get a chance. I am dying here, haha....I have been looking for one forever. Im not very good at painting so you can imagine how shocked I was when I saw her etsy page! WOW!


There was another one up there but I think it sold like 2 days before you were on the site funny thing was I was like I should take that one down and keep it for my self and bamn it sold lol. keeping my fingers crossed I come across more to paint .


----------



## doto

The skulls will probably get some aging using a wash similar to Stiltbeasts corpsing technique. I'll wait until closer to Halloween to decide for sure. I definitely don't want them to be too dark because I want them to stand out and not blend in within my witch display. 



pacman said:


> I am sitting here drinking a lovely cup of cha [ tea as you know from your stay in England ] and i look forward to seeing the funkins when you use them next Halloween booswife02 , and as for the skulls doto are you going to do anything to them or just keep them as they are ? either way there great but i bet a good wash with some paint to age them would make them extra creepy though , what a bargain for both of you well done .


----------



## pacman

I think they will look outstanding with an ageing coat of stain or light wash , in fact after i posted i saw a advert on T.V. about a dinosaur documentary and thought how similar when i looked quickly the elongated skull looked like a pterodactyl skull .... i know it is nothing like it to a paleontologist or someone who studies them in a serious way but from a glance it reminded me of one , and i bet once you get your ageing coat on you can pass it off as an Asian dragon skull to the kids and they will be talking about it for weeks at school after Halloween .... its one of those items that really catches your eye , a damn good bargain , welll done


----------



## Bethany

Thanks booswife. I found the Ceiling fan with light to go with the lights today - going to continue looking as it is quite expensive & want one for inside and one for outside. I'm doing an "industrial" touch in the kitchen. Appliances are being replaced 1 by 1 with Stainless steel. Want what he made me leave behind in Ohio. Thinking of putting wall decals of the Minions on my kitchen cupboards to add some more "industrial".  Found the drawer pulls for the kitchen drawers & for the cupboard doors. Just have to make the decision & order.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, nice job on your house. you're really making that place yours.

here you go, a picture of my teapot. it is gorgeous.


----------



## 22606

Those are interesting lamps, Bethany. When are you buying the flying saucer to match?

The teapot is stunning, hallo (and Saki). I have the same blocks, so, of course, I also like those. I think that my eyes very well may be playing tricks, but the cat on the far left looks to be wearing shades


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, the blocks are cool. and yes, your eyes are playing tricks. or something like that. here's a close up of the cat

and thanks on the compliment on the teapot. the picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol now shades for the cat would have been cool lol I should have done that lol


----------



## Bethany

Garth, the closest I'm going to come to a flying saucer is one of these:













these are top contenders for the enclosed porch & eating area in the kitchen. 

This is a better pic of the lights. LOL 





















these are the pulls I'm considering for the kitchen Drawers & doors.

Sorry Not Halloween Related. But they will all add to the Mad Scientist Theme for 2014. Guess the kitchen will be the Lab!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, lamp 2 goes better in my opinion with your other lamps. and garth, picture 1 looks to be more like that flying saucer you mentioned. 
now saki and garth, what color of shades do you think my cat should wear? this will of course make him a cool cat. as a cool cat he will fill he no longer wants to be in my haunt. what next? I will see on his xmas list a purple funky wig? tattoos? snake bites? why can't he just settle for his gold collar!


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, lamp 2 goes better in my opinion with your other lamps. and garth, picture 1 looks to be more like that flying saucer you mentioned.
> now saki and garth, what color of shades do you think my cat should wear? this will of course make him a cool cat. as a cool cat he will fill he no longer wants to be in my haunt. what next? I will see on his xmas list a purple funky wig? tattoos? snake bites? why can't he just settle for his gold collar!


I agree about the 2nd ceiling fan. Of course I'm still looking for a less expensive version.
I think the cat needs some leopard print cat eye sunglasses.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that would be so cool cat and true to his breed. lol. that comment tickles me


----------



## Gatordave

I'm a little late posting this but found 4 of these in the post Halloween Sales at Target. They were $10 each. They are supposed to fit over your back like a back pack to look like a skeleton is on your back. I didn't like that idea at all, but have cut the straps off and making these into ground breakers for the cemetary. They work great since they are already in half, may also use two in the attic window.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> here's a close up of the cat


Its red eyes look nearly like sunglasses, so I was seemingly not too far off. Then again, maybe it is a robot pretending to be a cat, a la _Transformers_

Interesting fan and pull choices, Bethany. The place will have a very contemporary look by the time that you are finished.
Cool skeleton torsos, Gatordave. I agree that they would work far better as groundbreakers.


----------



## booswife02

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, nice job on your house. you're really making that place yours.
> 
> here you go, a picture of my teapot. it is gorgeous.


She has a tray on etsy that would match that! your Tea Pot is really beautiful. Do you use it for tea or just decoration?


----------



## booswife02

Gatordave said:


> View attachment 188880
> I'm a little late posting this but found 4 of these in the post Halloween Sales at Target. They were $10 each. They are supposed to fit over your back like a back pack to look like a skeleton is on your back. I didn't like that idea at all, but have cut the straps off and making these into ground breakers for the cemetary. They work great since they are already in half, may also use two in the attic window.



GatorDave these are perfect for groundbreakers and a steal at that price, Considering a whole skelly is around $40 each if you can get one for that. You could do so many things with them. Put one under the front of your lawn mower, hehe.. or a wood chipper would be funny.


----------



## pacman

Damn there great , wish we could get cool stuff like that for that price over here , i could think of soooo many projects i could adapt them for , what a bargain , the idea is cool anyway it reminds me of the half body Russian guy in HELL-BOY perhaps that's where the manufacturer got the inspiration from , what might work and may be quite cool for a pirate theme if you could make a kind of decaying fish tail addition out of some silky material or something similar so it looked like a corpse mermaid ?? not sure if that has been done but i think it be a good idea for a project ??? another great buy .


----------



## hallorenescene

gatordave, those will make good groundbreakers. I like them as back packs too. I could also see them in a keg for a pirates theme. lots of ideas.


----------



## matrixmom

Also got these at lowes (last 2 boxes) for $4 each. Just for the bulbs its worth it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Holiday-Livi...-/111247346668

also got a bunch of these similar at lowes ($2.75 each) has timer/flicker

http://www.amazon.com/GE-Battery-Operated-Flickering-Window/dp/B001388654/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_40


----------



## Paint It Black

Matrixmom, those are good deals. It is always nice to have cool lighting to add to your display.


----------



## mejess68

Found these at Lowes today,













Actual price when I got to the register was 75 cents each (bought all the white (3)


----------



## matrixmom

Nice Candles! what a deal. Maybe I will drop in tommorrow at a different Lowes - in what section were they in? Christmas clearance?


----------



## mejess68

matrixmom said:


> Nice Candles! what a deal. Maybe I will drop in tommorrow at a different Lowes - in what section were they in? Christmas clearance?


They were with the Christmas clearance items, our Lowes puts all the Christmas items near the exit to the garden center and that's where these were.


----------



## Bethany

Big Lots had some Battery operated candles (Pack of 8 I think) & LED Candles pack of 6 50% off. Really wanted the LED ones, but would have needed 3 packs for 1 spiral candelabra. I'll stick with real candles..


----------



## doto

Great deal.....one of our local halloween chains was selling....oops meant to say trying to sell the skeleton version for $80.00 each.



Gatordave said:


> View attachment 188880
> I'm a little late posting this but found 4 of these in the post Halloween Sales at Target. They were $10 each. They are supposed to fit over your back like a back pack to look like a skeleton is on your back. I didn't like that idea at all, but have cut the straps off and making these into ground breakers for the cemetary. They work great since they are already in half, may also use two in the attic window.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mejess, nice finding those candles left over at this point. I had taken a photo of them at my Lowes when they first put them out. They had a number of sizes when in stock. I checked out my two Lowes and neither of them had any left. One location was extremely picked over, the other had quite a bit of lighting (all clear mini bulbs), a bunch of lighting supplies like clips, a few red bows. Really not applicable to halloween. I did pick up the only Gemmy animated singing mouse they had left.. Orig. 13 something and got it for under $2. He sways back and forth to "Deck the Halls", pauses at the end of each FaLaLaLaLa and then sways again. I think the movement it has will work great for an animated snake head. I have plans for a prop for my carnival and can reuse it when I do the jungle theme as well. So if people are checking out Lowes and see the mouse still on the shelf, keep him in mind. 

I wish I could remember who did a great tutorial on stripping down these toys to their parts and reusing them for halloween creatures but can't right now. Think "Beast" was in the user name.


----------



## doto

Picked up another skull on ebay. This is a Siberian weasel skull for $8.50. Not as good a deal as the others but unique.










My parents also picked up a 750ml Crystal Vodka skull for me.


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix, cool buys
mejess, those candles are very handy to have
doto, another nice buy


----------



## pacman

There,s some great buys being grabbed lately , i cannot wait to see some of them when they are adapted into everyone's haunts next year , still looking to get a few myself , seems like the new year started off great for many with the Halloween prop hunt going such great guns looking forward to seeing more great bargains


----------



## 22606

Great lights, matrixmom.
Nice candles, mejess68. 
Neat skull, doto.

I did not technically 'buy' him today, but Spider Gremlin just arrived. He is a tad massive, taking up an entire shelf on his own.


----------



## doto

Garthgoyle said:


> Great lights, matrixmom.
> Nice candles, mejess68.
> Neat skull, doto.
> 
> I did not technically 'buy' him today, but Spider Gremlin just arrived. He is a tad massive, taking up an entire shelf on his own.
> View attachment 189274


He desrves a shelf of his own. Where did you find him?


----------



## doto

Won a couple more auctions on ebay today. I got a second Siberian Weasel skull, this time for $4.50, and a cat skull for $10.50.


----------



## Hot Harley Couple

Well.......nothing as cool as some Skulls....lol.
But.....here we are just 4 days into our new year..and I was up out of bed this morning and on the road by 6:00 AM for a 1 hour drive....to pick up 232 Picket Fence boards, to be used for my Halloween Fence this year.
My PVC fence had been great for the past few years, but.....I am needing a bit more Security, than my PVC fence could offer.....at only 3 ft high.
Sooooo....this 4 foot high THICK and WIDE Pickets will give me the extra Security and the Scary Creepy look, that I am wanting this year.
Yup........232 pickets for only $60.
I have enough pickets to do....the Entire neighbourhood! lol
Is it October yet?


----------



## 22606

doto said:


> He desrves a shelf of his own. Where did you find him?


I agree, particularly since the wait for his production was a matter of _years_. Spider Gremlin is sold out where I ordered him from (Entertainment Earth), but BigBadToyStore, another reputable company that I have purchased items from in the past, also has him (at the same price) and does ship internationally; that said, you may still be better off checking eBay or around the Web, since I am not sure how much shipping to Canada would be. 

The skulls are fantastic, especially for the prices that you paid, doto.

Sounds like one heck of a buy, Hot Harley Couple.


----------



## Bethany

Garth he is awesome!! I have some vintage gremlin key chains somewhere in my boxes. 
Doto cool skulls. Hope to add some to my cabinets some day. 
HHC, sounds like you hit the jackpot for the fence. I may need to invest in fencing time will tell.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Garth he is awesome!! I have some vintage gremlin key chains somewhere in my boxes.


Thanks, Bethany. I have a plush of the mogwai version of Mohawk and, now, this spider version. If you manage to find them, I would like to see photos, if you do not mind (and remember).


----------



## Bethany

Garth, will do. I have the plush Gizmo, maybe 2


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, he gives me the shivers. that is one wicked dude. I loved the gremlin shows. 
hot Harley, that is an extremely good deal. I love when I see haunts picketed. lol. it not only adds security, but it looks good.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, he gives me the shivers. that is one wicked dude. I loved the gremlin shows.


Heh. Maybe it is just me, but I thought that he was cute There has been talk of a third film, though it has yet to materialize (just like with _Ghostbusters_).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ordered two croaking toads from Kmart online to fill out my swamp. Posted about them under the Prop section where I gave more info. They will compliment the two slightly different ones I bought from Big Lots last month.


----------



## hallorenescene

so I went back and gave him a second look. nah, he is still wicked looking. 
I think another ghostbusters or gremlins would be great.
doto, those are some more nice skulls
gos, ya know, I have a frog or two, but nothing as seriously cool like that. I need to see what my kmart has. you always give the best heads up. thank you


----------



## kreepy.kevin

This is my first post and needed to say I just got my three killer skeleton dogs today !! I have been looking for these months now. I have a bunch of skeletons I use each year in different scenes and these DOGS will be an awesome with them. I will probably dress them up or even paint them ect... I'm so excited and have tons of ideas for them already. I ordered them off Amazon and got them right away. They are so cool...
View attachment Dog.pdf


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Welcome to the forum Kreepy.Kevin! That skeleton dog sold out in short order at GrandinRoad when he was first listed this past season. Lots of people have been hoping to get a hold of him. Hope you didn't end up having to pay a fortune for them. Now that you've found the forum stay in touch and you'll get the heads up on where to find other halloween items when they first come out and where you can locate them. 

What plans do you have for your guys? I used one of my "pups" in my haunted hotel theme. Had found a lenticular photo of a guy and his dog and it just seemed like a natural for a setting.


----------



## hallorenescene

kevin, you got a nice prop. so post pics next year on how you use him. I would love to see.


----------



## Bethany

GoS Saw one of those toads at Home Depot or Lowes. Really like them. 
Kreepy.Kevin, the dog skele is cute! THAT is the only kind of dog I would ever own. 
I will post pics tomorrow or later, but went to a flea market on Sunday (needed a break) & bought the coolest metal standing skeleton that holds a tea light behind his face so I can light it up!! Also picked up a cute leopard frog (stuffed) at DT!! Going to go back for some more so i can spread them around at Halloween.


----------



## doto

Love the pups. Wish they weren't a fortune to order these into Canada.



kreepy.kevin said:


> This is my first post and needed to say I just got my three killer skeleton dogs today !! I have been looking for these months now. I have a bunch of skeletons I use each year in different scenes and these DOGS will be an awesome with them. I will probably dress them up or even paint them ect... I'm so excited and have tons of ideas for them already. I ordered them off Amazon and got them right away. They are so cool...
> View attachment 189345


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Ordered two croaking toads from Kmart online to fill out my swamp. Posted about them under the Prop section where I gave more info. They will compliment the two slightly different ones I bought from Big Lots last month.


If those are the ones that I am thinking of, they appear quite realistic and should look great in your swamp

Welcome to the forum, kreepy.kevin. Awesome buy.


----------



## wasz19

Hey Kreepy.Kevin! I'm new here too! saw this post and thought it was awesome. I got one from amazon this season too! I've already been posing my skeleton dog around the house!


----------



## pacman

Lol i now have seen it all , excellent skellie kreepy.kevin and wasz19 , i had not seen these before what a great prop well done , i,m looking forward to seeing the frogs Ghost of Spookie , and that skull collection is going to outsize your home soon doto .... lol . The gremlin spider is way cool but looks like a major collectabile for years to come as well Garthgoyle , what is it made from ? it is hard to see from the photo is it plastic or something resin based ?


----------



## 22606

pacman said:


> The gremlin spider is way cool but looks like a major collectabile for years to come as well Garthgoyle , what is it made from ? it is hard to see from the photo is it plastic or something resin based ?


Thanks, pacman. He is made from plastic for the most part, but the legs (which required some assembly) feel like they may be vinyl. He cost enough as it was, so I'm glad that Spider Gremlin was not made of resin, which always jacks prices up even more NECA releases lots of items that turn out to be worth a good amount of cash, so I would not doubt it (although I intend to keep him either way).

Greetings, wasz19. Amusing pic of your new pup.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

pacman said:


> Lol i now have seen it all , excellent skellie kreepy.kevin and wasz19 , i had not seen these before what a great prop well done ,* i,m looking forward to seeing the frogs Ghost of Spookie* , and that skull collection is going to outsize your home soon doto .... lol . The gremlin spider is way cool but looks like a major collectabile for years to come as well Garthgoyle , what is it made from ? it is hard to see from the photo is it plastic or something resin based ?


I posted two photos today. Here's the link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/133402-croaking-toads-perfect-swamp-scenes.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

its not halloween well when i get done it will have skulls and bats on it saki is back up on two wheels whoot i bought this today


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Congrats Saki cant wait to see what you do with it


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Saki.Girl said:


> its not halloween well when i get done it will have skulls and bats on it saki is back up on two wheels whoot i bought this today


I love it Saki, green & black, Halloween enough, can't wait to see the finished product, congrats!


----------



## Saki.Girl

"i got a rock!" said:


> I love it Saki, green & black, Halloween enough, can't wait to see the finished product, congrats!


thanks guys my last ninja was red black had coffins a graveyard and batts now to give this the saki touch whoot


----------



## ALKONOST

ah... now I get how you chose your nickname  VERY cool purchase. Many members in my family are into bikes...mostly the kind that leak a lot of oil though (HD) lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> ah... now I get how you chose your nickname  VERY cool purchase. Many members in my family are into bikes...mostly the kind that leak a lot of oil though (HD) lol


yep KawaSAKI. Girl


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> yep KawaSAKI. Girl


Nah, 'Coward-Saki' Nice bike


----------



## Bethany

Got one of these at DT. Webkinz calls it a Bullfrog. I call it a leopard frog because it has leopard spots. 
Going back to pick up some more to tuck around displays for Halloween.


----------



## Bethany

View attachment 189476

Got one of these at DT. Webkinz calls it a Bullfrog. I call it a leopard frog because it has leopard spots. 
Going back to pick up some more to tuck around displays for Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Nah, 'Coward-Saki' Nice bike


Lol ya I have missed triple digits and track days


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Got one of these at DT. Webkinz calls it a Bullfrog. I call it a leopard frog because it has leopard spots.


Now _that_ is the scariest thing that I have had the misfortune of seeing lately... The 'leopard bullfrog' is cute, Bethany


----------



## hallorenescene

wasz19, that is a wonderful pet.
saki, sweet ride. I would take a bike any day over a biter.
Bethany, cute frog


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Got these - http://www.wowlights.com/ProductDetail.asp?Category=19&Product=93

Only used one season and got them at a great deal. Will pickup in the next week or so.

Jim


----------



## ALKONOST

Kilted Candyman said:


> Got these - http://www.wowlights.com/ProductDetail.asp?Category=19&Product=93
> 
> Only used one season and got them at a great deal. Will pickup in the next week or so.
> 
> Jim


OH that looks fun!! I'm very tempted... maybe they'll have a sale after a while. I'm definitely going to be saving this link. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Remember it takes a controller to run them. Looking at another $300+ when you add to extension cords, 16 of them!

Jim


----------



## hallorenescene

holy goodness candyman, they are very cool, but way out of my budget.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Well, I am saving my pennies for doing up a system with controllers so it's a cost I will have to pay anyways but in this case it was only $125 + gas money 

A little easier to swallow.

You can build your own but you would still need the controller. I plan to build a couple more larger singers, maybe a skull and a monster since I will have a couple singing pumpkins for a chorus.

Jim


----------



## booswife02

Amazing candyman! Love it


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> holy goodness candyman, they are very cool, but way out of my budget.


I agree, and I can relate.


----------



## Bethany

My latest addition - and old TV cabinet - will be my front bar.  Only work that needs to be done is to mount the stemware racks, clean, line shelves, put on wheels & make doors for the back. Love how unique it is!


----------



## 22606

Nice score there, Bethany.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice score there, Bethany.


thanks Garth thought it was a deal for $40.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I can see that. it will be gorgeous


----------



## Bethany

This is the front with the doors open 







This is from the back. Not too pretty, but it will be


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I think you can turn that out nice


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Cant wait to get these in Thank you Saki!! 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/sakigirlsrealm


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitch, did you buy these? they are very pretty. saki, your book on your site is gorgeous too


----------



## Palladino

A large bird mask on E-Bay. My first official bird for this year's Hitchcock theme.


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 189494
> 
> View attachment 189495
> 
> Cant wait to get these in Thank you Saki!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/sakigirlsrealm


Thank you sweetie your going to love them 
Shipping today on dock right now  


Shipping today


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> moonwitch, did you buy these? they are very pretty. saki, your book on your site is gorgeous too


Thank you 
wait till you see the mirror I am working on to put on my etsy site


----------



## moonwitchkitty

hallorenescene said:


> moonwitch, did you buy these? they are very pretty. saki, your book on your site is gorgeous too


Sure did Awesome buy already know where i am going to put it.. and if we do what Dave wants to do some time next year we are moving and i can place it in my glass curio cabinet, that is currently in storage.


----------



## moonwitchkitty




----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 189519


i love this saying


----------



## hallorenescene

palladino, I would love to see a picture of the mask? I remember watching the birds as a young one. good scary movie. that will be a cool haunt


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Ebay super cheap
Might use it for this upcoming reaper Hmmmm


----------



## sumrtym

8 piece Chicago Metallic Halloween Press Cookie Cutter Set. Cutters are PLASTIC (still trying to wrap my mind around that coming from "Chicago Metallic". At the price though, new, I couldn't pass them up (99 cents + tax). Also bought an orange pillar dripless candle with black flying witches on it, same price. Couple of items for next year's SR also.


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitchkitty, what's it supposed to be?
sumrtym, those are some fun cutters. and I think plastic cutters are nicer than metal ones


----------



## pacman

Those cutters are great my daughter would love them , we just got usual ghost which tombstone deal , they are very good . moonwitchkitty would i be wrong if i guessed it was a jelly mold ? because if it isn't it would make a damn good one , although depending on what color you did it may look a bit too real especially the texture , but then again that's the whole point of course , again great buy .


----------



## 22606

Great purchases, moonwitchkitty and sumrtym.


----------



## Bethany

LOVE the brain mold moonwitchkitty
Cookie cutters/pressess too sumrtym!


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitchkitty, is that what it is? a jello brain mold? in the shape of a head? if so, it is really cool


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Candy/ Jello mold going to use it on candy


----------



## ChrisW

This little guy has a strong Halloween connection for me. When I was in first grade around Halloween my mother was in the hospital with emphazema. My older cousin and her boyfriend dressed me up as a bum (complete with burnt cork beard) for our school Haloween party, and took me. As it happened, I won first prize for our grade in the costume contest. The prize was...yep! Mr. Snowman, filled with candy. It was a favorite Christmas decoration for many years until it was lost in a flood. A few years ago I passed up the opportunity to buy one at a yard sale, and later on regretted it. So the search was on. 2 weeks ago I found this on ebay. It now has a place of honor, alongside one that my wife made as a substitute.


----------



## Bethany

ChrisW said:


> This little guy has a strong Halloween connection for me. When I was in first grade around Halloween my mother was in the hospital with emphazema. My older cousin and her boyfriend dressed me up as a bum (complete with burnt cork beard) for our school Haloween party, and took me. As it happened, I won first prize for our grade in the costume contest. The prize was...yep! Mr. Snowman, filled with candy. It was a favorite Christmas decoration for many years until it was lost in a flood. A few years ago I passed up the opportunity to buy one at a yard sale, and later on regretted it. So the search was on. 2 weeks ago I found this on ebay. It now has a place of honor, alongside one that my wife made as a substitute.
> View attachment 189585


ChrisW that is terrific! I remember going to school one day in my dad's work clothes stuffed with pillows & the cork beard for a hobo! I too won first place. Guess we weren't in the same class.


----------



## 22606

That is cool, Chris. Glad that you were able to find another snowman to replace your old one.


----------



## hallorenescene

chris, that is a wonderful memory. glad you found the little guy again


----------



## printersdevil

Chris W, so glad you found the snowman. It s strange what memories stand out for us. When I was in high school I went to the Texas State Fair for the first time. They had an old fashioned arcade room with a fortune teller booth that operated on coins. I loved it. I placed my quarter in and Madam Zoltar (I think was her name) moved her hands across the cards and then sent me my fortune. It told me that I would meet someone who would change my life within the next two days. The next day I met Jim at a church event. We started dating and fell madly in love. We were on again and off again a few times through high school, but got married in 1973. I would say that the was right with her reading of the cards. I have a soft spot for those machines and would LOVE to have one. I spent awhile reading last night and was fascinated by the awesome one a member here made in a small curio cabinet.


----------



## Deadna

Found these at Dollar General,they are air fresheners for your car for $3/set. Made of metal and the back is rubber. I grab little trinkets like this for potion bottles or gluing onto another project


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, those are cool, and that is a great idea using them for a potion bottle.


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> Found these at Dollar General,they are air fresheners for your car for $3/set. Made of metal and the back is rubber. I grab little trinkets like this for potion bottles or gluing onto another project


Gotta get to Dollar General!! I want them to hang in my car & I'll also use them to make a mold in polymer clay so I can make more. 

Yesterday I bought our bed & night stands, among other things (cannot show as someone will be getting one for a gift). 
here is what I bought for our nightstands.


----------



## 22606

Deadna said:


> Found these at Dollar General,they are air fresheners for your car for $3/set. Made of metal and the back is rubber. I grab little trinkets like this for potion bottles or gluing onto another project


Nothing like the stench of a rotting skull or two to make a car smell like new again... I like those, Deadna.

A group of stacked bedpans on wheels as nightstands, eh? Very sleek and contemporary, Bethany


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Nothing like the stench of a rotting skull or two to make a car smell like new again... I like those, Deadna.
> 
> A group of stacked bedpans on wheels as nightstands, eh? Very sleek and contemporary, Bethany


Those would be some very messy bedpans as they have a mesh-type bottom.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Found this at a goodwill for $1.50. Will look good as part of my circus display. I'm going to buff the edges a bit with a dremel so the metal underneath shows through in places, and age it and creep it up in other ways too:










I also stopped at a yard sale this morning and purchased three white queen-sized sheets (which will serve as canvas for painting for my blacklight room), and a half-used can of krylon "make it stone" spray paint, for $2.


----------



## 22606

Your new jack-in-the-box certainly has potential, TheMonsterSquad. I like the idea of having metal showing through in parts. A suggestion is to paint some blood dripping from the hands of the juggler and add a little splatter to each of the balls.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

used to have one of those used to scare me so bad i had gotten a brick from outside to put on top. so the little guy inside couldn't nibble my toes off while i slept..
Great finds everyone!!


----------



## RCIAG

I always hated those things too!! I wish I'd thought of the brick trick, it would've helped me sleep better as a kid.


----------



## 22606

moonwitchkitty said:


> used to have one of those used to scare me so bad i had gotten a brick from outside to put on top. so the little guy inside couldn't nibble my toes off while i slept..


You are in good company; I used to plug the drain to make sure that no sharks would come for me whenever I would take a bath


----------



## Saki.Girl

Those are creappy toys I did buy my done the one from walgreens a couple years ago the Halloween one .


I did buy motorcycle parts for my bike got to give it my look dark windscreen and rear spools 
Two items off the list of many lol


----------



## MummyOf5

Deadna said:


> Found these at Dollar General,they are air fresheners for your car for $3/set. Made of metal and the back is rubber. I grab little trinkets like this for potion bottles or gluing onto another project


My DG didn't have those when I went in today, volunteered to go get the catfood just so I could look for them. 
They did have a ton of Christmas clearance for 70% off tho. I got a 15" Nutcracker for a little over $2, a snowman stocking for 75 cents and three 3 packs of the battery operated candles for 90 cents each. They had a three pack of gel pens (red, green,& gold) that I got 3 of, think I'm gonna get more of those. They ended up being 30 cents a pack. I'll be going to a different town later on today that has a DG so think I'll check them out too.


----------



## Bethany

I got the last of pkg. of the skull dog tags at the DG I stopped at today. Going to check the one closest to home tomorrow. 
Bought my 4 commercial barstools for the breakfast bar today 







& 2 large covered totes for storing Halloween stuff.
I did pick up 16 or 17 more of these today







Too cute?!


----------



## matrixmom

Nice bar stools there- really like them.


----------



## printersdevil

Where were the skull dig tag fresheners located in the stores?


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Bought my 4 commercial barstools for the breakfast bar today
> View attachment 189674


Looks like a droid to me... I don't know if I would trust it enough to sit on one of those Nice, really, as is der froggy


----------



## printersdevil

I found this cute small popcorn machine today at the Salvation Army Family Store. I thought it would be good for a carnival theme, but alas, not for me.


----------



## Bethany

Skull air freshener found in Automotive Dept. 

The stools go with the Lights you liked so much Garth


----------



## printersdevil

I bought four of these hanging body forms. I am hoping to use them as the shape for some witches. I so wanted the standing form, but $60 for it was too much. I have lots of tall lamps that I think I can use as a base or I can hang these from vaulted ceiling. I have to figure out how to do some heads. I know that some have made witch heads out of the beauty syrofoam wig heads----just not sure I can handle that. But worth a atry


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> View attachment 189682
> 
> 
> 
> I bought four of these hanging body forms. I am hoping to use them as the shape for some witches. I so wanted the standing form, but $60 for it was too much. I have lots of tall lamps that I think I can use as a base or I can hang these from vaulted ceiling. I have to figure out how to do some heads. I know that some have made witch heads out of the beauty syrofoam wig heads----just not sure I can handle that. But worth a atry


Perhaps witch masks on foam heads.


----------



## printersdevil

I didn't think about the masks on the foam heads. Hmmm..... I do have several masks that I can use. Thanks. Maybe the foam heads can be duct taped to the forms. I just paid $8 each for these forms. I couldn't pass them up


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> I didn't think about the masks on the foam heads. Hmmm..... I do have several masks that I can use. Thanks. Maybe the foam heads can be duct taped to the forms. I just paid $8 each for these forms. I couldn't pass them up


I bought some last year at a flea market. I'm going to use spray foam on the missing body parts ends to mke them look like they were ripped off. Gonna lay them in my cemerery.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> The stools go with the Lights you liked so much Garth


Well, the combo _will_ make for an easy intergalactic setup for Halloween this year, should aliens be your theme of choice... I do like both

Very nice buys, printersdevil. $8 each is quite a steal for the forms.


----------



## Deadna

MummyOf5 said:


> My DG didn't have those when I went in today, volunteered to go get the catfood just so I could look for them.
> They did have a ton of Christmas clearance for 70% off tho. I got a 15" Nutcracker for a little over $2, a snowman stocking for 75 cents and three 3 packs of the battery operated candles for 90 cents each. They had a three pack of gel pens (red, green,& gold) that I got 3 of, think I'm gonna get more of those. They ended up being 30 cents a pack. I'll be going to a different town later on today that has a DG so think I'll check them out too.


My store has them on a free standing rack all by itself along with other items from the same company. The packaging says Driven....isn't that a promotion for a new movie?


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Well, the combo _will_ make for an easy intergalactic setup for Halloween this year, should aliens be your theme of choice... I do like both


Garth the theme in the kitchen/breakfast bar will be the Mad Scientist set up. Good choice don't ya think?


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Garth the theme in the kitchen/breakfast bar will be the Mad Scientist set up. Good choice don't ya think?


Certainly is, Bethany


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Creature from the Black Lagoon costume parts*

My order arrived yesterday from Halloween Asylum--hands, feet and a full head mask of The Creature from the Black Lagoon. Thanks Nancy and crew! Solid shipping box and all arrived in perfect condition. 

I saw HA's post in the Coupon/Discount area announcing their sale a little while ago and was lucky enough to get all 3 Creature costume pieces on clearance. Really love the items. They'll be worked into a prop for my swamp scene and carnival side show...and when I do my zombie town with movie theater, guess what movie will be playing and who will make an appearance?! The costume won't be just a "one show pony" so to speak.

The 17-inch long, 10-inch wide "hand" gloves are textured all the way around (YEAH!) and the "feet" are large shoe covers, 17 inches long. While the head mask I bought is currently sold out I noticed the hands and feet are still available at the Clearance price (6.75 each). Great buy IMO even if you don't buy the head....imagine a crate with giant reptilian feet pushing out from the bottom of the crate boards and giant clawed hands broken through the crate material reaching out to attack anything within grasp!!


----------



## ActionJax

Ghost!!! where are the pics! Must see pics, please!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's the webpage the items are featured on: http://www.halloweenasylum.com/CLEARANCE_c_124.html

not in a position to take a picture of them right now. Sorry. But great deal for someone or someones. Not sure how many are still available. BTW my feet look a little different than what is pictured at the "insert foot area". The material at that area isn't as thick as how I perceive it in the photo. Also the foot opening looks really small in the photo. It's about 7-inches long on my costume piece. I'll try to grab a photo during lunchtime.


----------



## ActionJax

Yeah you talked me into it. I just purchased the hands and feet. The mask I think is still a bit on the high side. I'm going to look around the net a bit more and see if I can find it a little cheaper. Thanks for the heads up though. I'm sure I'm going to use this this year for my "Classic Monster" yard display.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's the photos for the hands and feet. I didn't take the time to stuff them to make them photograph better but this should give you an idea of the detailing on them. I really am pleased the hands are two-sided. Gives so many more possibilities when posing the prop...or if wearing as a costume a more realistic costume.



















BTW not to make you jealous but HA had the full head latex mask on clearance for 13.50. I bought the last one that was on clearance. It was the latex Silver Screen Edition Mask, not the collectors mask that I think is also out there and maybe HA still has in stock. I do remember seeing both of them and really have no use for a collectors version so the one on clearance worked out great for me. Seriously Halloween Asylum has great customer service, nice products, decent prices, reasonable shipping in really sturdy boxes and some fantastic sales. Always worth a look there when I'm shopping for halloween.

I think you will be happy with the feet and hands. Good luck on the head piece. I hope to see photos later this year when you get your Creature put together. I'm not sure yet how I will do the body of the Creature when I use it as the Creature from the Black Lagoon. Thinking I will adapt one of my GrandinRoad Lady props to be used as a female body being carried by The Creature. For the Creature's body I'll probably use a body suit with glued on and shaded foam scales on it. He'll probably get hanging moss (colorized creepy cloth) and vines on him as well to help mask some of the detail on his body.


----------



## 22606

Your Creature parts are fantastic, GoS.


----------



## ActionJax

Oh I am sooo glad I picked those bad boys up. Thanks again for the heads up. And WHAT A DEAL on the Creature mask. I am jealous!  Can you post a picture of the mask as well? Maybe I'll just call HA and see if I can still get on for that price? LOL maybe if I beg a little??


----------



## mb24

Bethany said:


> Gotta get to Dollar General!! I want them to hang in my car & I'll also use them to make a mold in polymer clay so I can make more.
> 
> Yesterday I bought our bed & night stands, among other things (cannot show as someone will be getting one for a gift).
> here is what I bought for our nightstands.
> View attachment 189597


I love that cart! Did it come from IKEA? I think I saw them on Pinterest once.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ActionJax said:


> Oh I am sooo glad I picked those bad boys up. Thanks again for the heads up. And WHAT A DEAL on the Creature mask. I am jealous!  Can you post a picture of the mask as well? Maybe I'll just call HA and see if I can still get on for that price? LOL maybe if I beg a little??



Here's the mask which was part of the same Silver Screen Edition. You'll notice the coloring is the same as the feet and hands. The eyes on the Silver Screen Edition are blue (kind of a watery blue that I think is light enough in tone to show up at night when lighting is on it). Again, didn't take any time to fill out the mask and realign it, so keep that in mind looking at the lips and positioning on the face. 





























I took these photos outdoors in natural light and I think the head mask shots taken in afternoon sunlight do a better job showing the light gold cast the pieces have. I think it's a nice look that adds some dimension to the mask as opposed to just a mask in a flat green color.


----------



## ActionJax

Oh I really like that one. I contacted HA to see if I can get one, but haven't heard back yet. Keeping my fingers crossed, because this would make such a great project for 2014. But I don't want to pay too much. *wink-wink*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The Silver Screen Edition sold on HA's site for 53.99 which is in the vicinity of I'd say most full head latex masks (id: rc-4239). The Collector's Edition of the same mask sells for 59.99 and I'm not sure there are matching hands and feet to it. HA will sometimes list a few masks at a deep discount price during one of their sales. It really is hit or miss which items they will put in clearance and how many they have to offer at that price. I'm sure these are loss leaders for them, but when it's something you can use sure is a nice reward for their regular site shoppers. If this mask comes back in stock, I'd suggest watching for a sale if you can try waiting one out. 

The people at HA have been on vacation; you might have noticed the announcement at the top of the website. Should be in tomorrow to start processing orders. 

BTW they also sell a Creature prop that is kind of like a ground breaker. I figure with the hands and mask I have I can also do a prop similar to the ground breaker one with the Creature emerging from the swamp....my back up plan if my standing Creature prop carrying the body of a lady runs short of time. That would look cool with low fog in the area.


----------



## Bethany

mb24 said:


> I love that cart! Did it come from IKEA? I think I saw them on Pinterest once.


mb24 Yes the cart came from Ikea. THey have a retro green one too. I wanted them to go more with our black bed. $49 each. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's the mask which was part of the same Silver Screen Edition. You'll notice the coloring is the same as the feet and hands. The eyes on the Silver Screen Edition are blue (kind of a watery blue that I think is light enough in tone to show up at night when lighting is on it). Again, didn't take any time to fill out the mask and realign it, so keep that in mind looking at the lips and positioning on the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these photos outdoors in natural light and I think the head mask shots taken in afternoon sunlight do a better job showing the light gold cast the pieces have. I think it's a nice look that adds some dimension to the mask as opposed to just a mask in a flat green color.





Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Silver Screen Edition sold on HA's site for 53.99 which is in the vicinity of I'd say most full head latex masks (id: rc-4239). The Collector's Edition of the same mask sells for 59.99 and I'm not sure there are matching hands and feet to it. HA will sometimes list a few masks at a deep discount price during one of their sales. It really is hit or miss which items they will put in clearance and how many they have to offer at that price. I'm sure these are loss leaders for them, but when it's something you can use sure is a nice reward for their regular site shoppers. If this mask comes back in stock, I'd suggest watching for a sale if you can try waiting one out.
> 
> The people at HA have been on vacation; you might have noticed the announcement at the top of the website. Should be in tomorrow to start processing orders.
> 
> BTW they also sell a Creature prop that is kind of like a ground breaker. I figure with the hands and mask I have I can also do a prop similar to the ground breaker one with the Creature emerging from the swamp....my back up plan if my standing Creature prop carrying the body of a lady runs short of time. That would look cool with low fog in the area.


GoS, Your newest addition is fabulous. I may have to see what I can do - it would look good in the shower/tub - maybe parts. LOL


----------



## booswife02

Didn't buy these today but wanted you guys to see what Bethany sent me. A prett green skullerfly and werewolf whiskers and the labels to match. I have some grungy jars for my outside stuff so I decided to keep these jars clear and put then in my kitchen my fav part is the skullerfly label says Bethanys Dark Cauldron. I just love it! Thank you Bethany


----------



## Robin Graves

*Gemmy monster*

I found this saturday for $20.00. He doesn't work. 













Then changed him to look like this.












Or like this. 











What do you guys think looks better, the 2nd or 3rd picture.


----------



## Bethany

RobinGraves, I like all 3, but the 2nd one is really scarey looking & creepy. 

Booswife02, glad you liked them. If I had the petri dishes when I sent them out, I would have put your skutterfly in one. I picked up a small box at Michael's for the one that Moonwitchkitty got. Label was mounted inside the lid. 














Can't wait to get crafting again.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

And i Love it !! have it out now!!


----------



## printersdevil

RobinGraves, I also love the second guy!


----------



## 22606

Those are really neat, booswife02 and Bethany.

I am partial to the third look, Robin Graves. Awesome find, regardless of which appearance he ends up with.


----------



## Robin Graves

Thanks for the reply back. The more I look at the 2nd picture I seem to like it better.


----------



## booswife02

Robin Graves I think I like the 2nd guy better but the third is great to


----------



## pacman

I preferred the second one as well , looked a lot meaner .


----------



## ActionJax

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's the mask which was part of the same Silver Screen Edition. You'll notice the coloring is the same as the feet and hands. The eyes on the Silver Screen Edition are blue (kind of a watery blue that I think is light enough in tone to show up at night when lighting is on it). Again, didn't take any time to fill out the mask and realign it, so keep that in mind looking at the lips and positioning on the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these photos outdoors in natural light and I think the head mask shots taken in afternoon sunlight do a better job showing the light gold cast the pieces have. I think it's a nice look that adds some dimension to the mask as opposed to just a mask in a flat green color.


I heard back from Nancy at HA. (Very nice of them to write me back) But unfortunately they are all out of stock and since it was on clearance they don't plan on getting anymore in. So...off to eBay for me to see what I can pick up.


----------



## doto

Picked up a very lightly used Webcaster for $20.00 today.


----------



## doto

Robin Graves - Both are good options so you can feel comfortable using either if you should change your themes a little. The only thing that jumped out to me was the first modification had a tan face and green hands, I'd prefer if the skin colour was more consistant.


----------



## pacman

Good luck ActionJax with the creature mask , i hope you can get one on e - bay , its a great item and could be adapted to so many cool projects , i would like to do an original Universal Monsters theme one day , another great buy , Ghost of Spookie another great bargain love the ideas you have for mask and hands and feet and i can imagine how cool its going to look it sounds brilliant especially with the swamp idea , great apothecary jars booswife02 , Bethany obviously has an excellent eye for detail they look excellent as well .


----------



## Robin Graves

DOTO 
Yeah I noticed that in the picture, If I go with the 2nd picture , I'll have to do something with his hands. Thanks


----------



## Robin Graves

I found this today at a local goodwill store for $2.00


----------



## 22606

Not sure how much they normally retail for, but that sounds like a very reasonable price for the web gun, doto.
Wicked ax, Robin Graves.


----------



## Deadna

My mom was at Biglots wiping them out of the 75% off candles and found these big squishy witch dolls back in the toy department for only $2.50


----------



## ScaredyKat

booswife02 said:


> Didn't buy these today but wanted you guys to see what Bethany sent me. A prett green skullerfly and werewolf whiskers and the labels to match. I have some grungy jars for my outside stuff so I decided to keep these jars clear and put then in my kitchen my fav part is the skullerfly label says Bethanys Dark Cauldron. I just love it! Thank you Bethany


Jealous! I love those skutterflies!


----------



## Bethany

I got a couple packs of Yankee Candle tea lights from the Outlet store in Orlando. Fall scents of course.


----------



## hallorenescene

I went to our dollar general in chucky town, but they didn't have any, but I did get a cool cross car freshener. I think I will still look for one if I go to mason. they have 2 general stores there. 
garth, yes, I want the stench of those skulls hanging in my car/on a bottle. lol
monster, that is such a cute jack in the box. ahhhpop. I always loved them. they made me jump every time. 
garth, my grandson would stand on the toilet and squat to go bathroom. his uncle told him a hand would come up and grab him. good thing he didn't plug the toilet. lol. hey, good thing you plugged the bathtub drain, otherwise you might have gone down the drain and been swimming with the sharks. lol. 
mummy, I got a 3 foot nutcracker for $9.00. and I got a elf hat and ears and a reindeer antler and nose that go on a car hood for 70% off.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I would love to see your house when you're all finished. 
printer, those body forms are cool. bethene makes awesome heads out of Styrofoam heads. she would be a good one for a resource. I have a witch, a spider victim, and a vampire. go to my profile and check out my 2013 haunt for pictures. 
gos, those hands and feet are very detailed. but I have no use for them. but I checked out ha sight, and there are some vampire scene setters on sale that are awesome. would love to have them
Bethany, talking about putting those in your bathtub, maybe we could put some in garths tub and he will finally unplug it and let the water out. lol.
booswife, those are cool what Bethany sent you. you did great on your jars.


----------



## hallorenescene

I've never used a webcaster, but great score doto
robin, that is a wicked $2.00
deadna, cute witchy doll.


----------



## doto

Garthgoyle said:


> Not sure how much they normally retail for, but that sounds like a very reasonable price for the web gun, doto.
> Wicked ax, Robin Graves.


Thanks
Normally they sell instore around here for $55-65 plus tax.


----------



## booswife02

That's a great deal doto. I checked on getting one this past year and they were between $50 on sale to $80. Great find.


----------



## 22606

Cute witch, Deadna. Not a big fan of gold, though the candles are still nice.


----------



## Bethany

WHen the house gets done, I'll post pics on my house thread here which has a link in my signature. 
There are some pics from around Christmas & some of the settling was done.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds everyone. Love the little witch deadna. Wonder if I can find them here. Hmmm.... not really the type for a kitchen witch, but at that price I could use as prizes at my Be WITCHY party.


----------



## Deadna

Garthgoyle said:


> Cute witch, Deadna. Not a big fan of gold, though the candles are still nice.


Oh no Garth...the gold bases just come off and I use the candles to fill up things like these iron candelabras.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, those iron candelabras are very nice. I like gold stuff too.


----------



## 22606

Deadna said:


> Oh no Garth...the gold bases just come off and I use the candles to fill up things like these iron candelabras.


Oh, okay. Far better Those are beautiful.


----------



## Paint It Black

Found these guys at 1/2 price today at Rite Aid with the garden items.










Also, earlier this week, I picked up this bust at Home Goods.


----------



## 22606

Neat purchases, Paint It Black. I am going to have to stop at Rite Aid now, dang you


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> Neat purchases, Paint It Black. I am going to have to stop at Rite Aid now, dang you


Be warned, they have a lot of gothic garden pieces from which to choose! 

FYI, the gargoyles are a little over 9 inches tall and cost $9.99 each.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Be warned, they have a lot of gothic garden pieces from which to choose!
> 
> FYI, the gargoyles are a little over 9 inches tall and cost $9.99 each.


ok i need to go there whoot


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki.Girl said:


> ok i need to go there whoot


Yes, Saki, they have lots of cherubs on columns, angels, columns by themselves, cherubs on orbs, all kinds of variations. I wanted a bunch of things, but only got the gargoyles this trip.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Be warned, they have a lot of gothic garden pieces from which to choose!
> 
> FYI, the gargoyles are a little over 9 inches tall and cost $9.99 each.


Thanks, PIB. First thing tomorrow... I will have to see if the same girl is there who was creeped out by the solar gargoyle back in September


----------



## hallorenescene

haha paint it black, you didn't have to twist their arms to hard. very cool items, especially the gargoyles.
garth, you are wicked. sounds like a fun plan.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, you are wicked. sounds like a fun plan.


Can be... Even if she would have been there, it would not have mattered, as they did not have even a single gargoyle. So, in keeping with this thread's title, what I non-bought but had every intention of purchasing was a gargoyle statue


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh man, Garth. What a bummer. There were two other gargoyles in our store, but their wings had pieces broken out of them.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Look what I found while grocery shopping today (WinCo) for $1.11. Ha ha get to have some Halloween cereal in the middle of Jan. 









It even has a pumpkin pattern on the back.


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry you didn't get your gargoyles garth.
stringy, yummy cereal. ow ooooo. lol.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Oh man, Garth. What a bummer. There were two other gargoyles in our store, but their wings had pieces broken out of them.





hallorenescene said:


> sorry you didn't get your gargoyles garth.


Thank you both. If there is still a sale on garden items this upcoming week, I know of another Rite Aid to check, but I will manage without them if need be; just means that I will have a little more money to blow on something else that I do not truly need 

Coooookies for breakfast... Awesome find, Stringy_Jack.


----------



## hallorenescene

there you go garth, you can blow your money on cereal and howl at the moon.


----------



## booswife02

Garth, I'll go by my rite aid today and see if there are any gargoyles there. If they have any I'll send them to you as a not so secret reaper gift.


----------



## booswife02

I spent all day yesterday creeping out my big plastic cauldron. It needs a few more coats of sand and glue and I'll show you guys. Since I fixed up my cauldron I decided to stop by big lots and get a frog to go with it. Thanks for the heads up about the frogs


----------



## printersdevil

I have two of them and love them. They give my little dog Lulu fits. She runs and barks at it when I turn it on and doesn't know why it won't play with her!


----------



## booswife02

haha...oh no, ill have to show mine to Naevia my German Shepherd, she has fits over my Grandin Road Vampires with the light up eyes. Her fur stands up on her back and she bares her teeth growling at them. I guess she cant figure them out they look like people but don't smell like people. She has to go to the bathroom in the back yard the whole month of October haha....


----------



## MummyOf5

I got a large foam toad from Nobbies right before Halloween. My Granddaughter loved it, carried it around with her the whole time she was here


----------



## 22606

I like your frog, booswife02. Funny story, along with printersdevil's 

MummyOf5, that is cool. I just hope that the foam does not break apart easily...


----------



## pumpkinking30

I found all of this Dr. Dreadful stuff at Kmart today. It was on original clearance with an additional 75% off. This stuff will be great for a mad scientist lab scene or a Frankenstein lab theme. I may have to repaint some of it since they are made for kids, and I'm sure there's some bright colors that will need to be toned down, but it was too good of a deal to pass on.


----------



## 22606

Heck of a score there, pumpkinking30.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hadn't been in Hobby Lobby for a while and saw these busts in the 66% off Clearance area there. They are priced at 8.50 each. I thought they would make nice pieces for someone doing a Malice in Wonderland theme. I'd say they were around a foot tall. Didn't measure them though. My store had one King and 2 of the...what are they Pages? I thought they were pretty nice pieces. I could see them on a tall black post going to the entrance of a large "standing Playing Card" golfing game area or something like that. Maybe using those plastic flamingos as golf clubs. Hobby Lobby had started to stock pink flamingos in their Summer section.


----------



## Bethany

pumpkinking30 said:


> I found all of this Dr. Dreadful stuff at Kmart today. It was on original clearance with an additional 75% off. This stuff will be great for a mad scientist lab scene or a Frankenstein lab theme. I may have to repaint some of it since they are made for kids, and I'm sure there's some bright colors that will need to be toned down, but it was too good of a deal to pass on.
> 
> View attachment 190119


I am heading to Orlando area tomorrow, will have to check out a KMart or 2. I'm doing my kitchen as the Mad Scientist's Lab.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hadn't been in Hobby Lobby for a while and saw these busts in the 66% off Clearance area there.


Those are pretty nice. When I stopped at Hobby Lobby last week, the 66%-off section had nearly all broken (beyond repair) merchandise, so be forewarned, anyone who attempts the trek


----------



## pumpkinking30

Bethany said:


> I am heading to Orlando area tomorrow, will have to check out a KMart or 2. I'm doing my kitchen as the Mad Scientist's Lab.


I found those at the Kmart on 192. It's in the Big Lots shopping center; about 4 or 5 miles from Disney. The address is 2311 West Vine Street
Kissimmee, FL 34741 if you use a GPS. 

They had several more of the test-tube drink makers, a bunch of the alien autopsy set, a bug lab microscope (had been opened though, so I was afraid it might be missing pieces), and maybe 2 or 3 more of the Organ Grinder set. Look for the clearance section near the garden center.

There's also a Kmart near Universal Studios off of Sand Lake Rd., but I don't know what they have there. Good luck.


----------



## printersdevil

Ghost of spookie those are cool. Pumpkinking30, nice score. I so miss having KMart!


----------



## Robin Graves

I bought all this today off craigslist for $120.00. I had to drive 2 hours to get it, but well worth the drive.


3 witches and a wooden casket 








Skeletons 









Misc. stuff 1









Misc. stuff 2


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow that was very well worth itb


----------



## booswife02

Super deal!! Love those witches!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Great find, Robin. Looks like a whole haunt almost!


----------



## Penumbra

Fantastic haul Robin!


----------



## hallorenescene

cool frogs everyone. 
pumpkinking, I have a dr dreadful lab. the alien one. my daughter and family gave it to me one year for xmas. the grandkids and I love it. hey, I'm going to have to go check out kmart here. I would love more. 
ghost of spookie, I am going to hobby lobby too. I love those posts. cool cool cool
robin, awesome score. I love all of it. just the witches alone was worth that money.


----------



## Bethany

Awesome Haul Robin Graves!! Super additions for any haunt!


----------



## 22606

Phenomenal score, Robin Graves.


----------



## offmymeds

wow, just wow!! Great score Robin!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Nice! That's quite the haul.

Jim


----------



## WitchyKitty

Well, I didn't find or buy this myself...but my bosses came in today when my shift was over and told me to open the bag on the shelf. They said they bought me a present! I opened it, and it was the Nightmare Before Christmas 2013 Jack Skellington ornament! They said they were in Kirlins and saw it on sale for 75% off and had to get it for me. They were going to give it to me next Christmas, but decided I should have it now so I can use it for this coming Halloween and Christmas, lol. How cool is that? Now I have the original Jack in Santa's sleigh ornament, and this one which is him in his own modern, funky sleigh. Happy Day! Just thought I'd share, lol.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Bought this LCD projector a week ago off ebay for $53, finally arrived today and is in great working condition with only 370 hours on the lamp. This is my first real projector, I tried a wonderwall I got off groupon last year but it was so dim and blurry as to basically be unusable. Nice thing about this model is that it has a huge lamp for an ultra-short throw distance - you get an 80 inch image with the projector sitting only 3.4 feet from the screen. Its designed for school lecture halls. I figure the short throw distance should be a real advantage with the sometimes cramped dimensions you have to work with in home haunting.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, great haul Robin. The witches are fantastic!!!!!! I would love to find some that size.


----------



## 22606

Amusing ornament, WitchyKitty.
Nice projector, TheMonsterSquad.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

This morning I picked up 2 pieces of 2" x 2' x 8' pink foam board for free . Found it on Craigslist, and the guy who had it wasn't too far from my house.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy kitty, how cool is that. and I so think you have great bosses. so thoughtful.
pumpkinhead, nice score. do show whatever you make from it


----------



## Robin Graves

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mayzshon

Here in Asheboro we have this big warehouse that sell all kinds of junk. Piles of stuff, most of it worthless, but there are some gems. I didn't actually buy any of these, because I'm currently broke, but man I wish I could.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Even if I didn't buy anything, that looks like a great place to walk thru! Cool warehouse! Sure you can gets lots of ideas there. Thanks for taking the photos and sharing here. Love to see more any time!


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, cool props. 

I stopped today at a new thrift store that I just found. I was in the next town where I substituted today and saw it. I bought one of the open books that has a poem and photo on it. I will add a new photo and spell or something appropriate and spook it up. It was not marked and I asked for price. Got it for $1.50.

Then I stopped by the Salvation Army Family Store and found a cool looking lantern. It is different looking and holds a small tealight candle. As I was checking out I noticed a small silver teapot. I just had to have it.

Not a bad day for finds. Smiling and waiting not so patiently on my victims name for the Winter Secret Reaper.


----------



## whichypoo

Mayzshon said:


> Here in Asheboro we have this big warehouse that sell all kinds of junk. Piles of stuff, most of it worthless, but there are some gems. I didn't actually buy any of these, because I'm currently broke, but man I wish I could.
> 
> 
> View attachment 190190
> View attachment 190191
> View attachment 190193
> View attachment 190194
> View attachment 190195



what is the name of the warehouse those are cool


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! wow! wow! those are awesome props. that is really to bad you didn't have money. I love all of them. mayz
printer, sounds like you had a nice day too.


----------



## booswife02

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Bought this LCD projector a week ago off ebay for $53, finally arrived today and is in great working condition with only 370 hours on the lamp. This is my first real projector, I tried a wonderwall I got off groupon last year but it was so dim and blurry as to basically be unusable. Nice thing about this model is that it has a huge lamp for an ultra-short throw distance - you get an 80 inch image with the projector sitting only 3.4 feet from the screen. Its designed for school lecture halls. I figure the short throw distance should be a real advantage with the sometimes cramped dimensions you have to work with in home haunting.


great find TMS, I have had the worst trouble trying to get a projector, have gotten two and both were blurry. Im terrible with electronics, I think im going to have to just get a good one and be done with it. They are so expensive


----------



## Robin Graves

Is Ahseboro in AZ?


----------



## Caroluna

Mayzshon, if you are in Asheboro, NC, I would love to know the name of that warehouse. Are their items expensive or reasonably priced?


----------



## 22606

That warehouse looks great to even just peruse, but it sure would be far more fun if money were not an issue

My new crystal skull, which I am tempted to name Billy. It has a red glow when lit, which can be seen here.


----------



## MummyOf5

Where did you find that Garthgoyle? That is awesome!


----------



## 22606

Thank you, MummyOf5. Click the link above (the word 'here') and it will take you to the eBay page listing them


----------



## MummyOf5

I didn't catch that hidden link 
Very cool and a decent price too


----------



## 22606

Easy to miss... I thought so


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> That warehouse looks great to even just peruse, but it sure would be far more fun if money were not an issue
> 
> My new crystal skull, which I am tempted to name Billy. It has a red glow when lit, which can be seen here.
> View attachment 190222


take a pic of him glowing please. he is so cool


----------



## MummyOf5

Here's the pic from ebay


----------



## 22606

Thank you, Saki, and thanks for posting the picture for her, MummyOf5. My camera is generally not the greatest when it comes to capturing dark images, which is why I did not even try (it may have surprised me and actually decided to cooperate, but I highly doubt it); it looks _exactly_ like in the smaller photo when lit.


----------



## 22606

Saki, here is the crystal skull in the dark when it is illuminated. Ignore the offshoots of light at the bottom


----------



## Bethany

I made it to ROSS today and picked up one of the glass heads. They only had one.
Haven't decided what I'm going to do with it, but painting it with neon water colors that I can wash off after Halloween for the Mad Scientist Lab is a thought!


----------



## Mayzshon

Yep, Asheboro NC. The place is called J&S Wholesale. Prices vary. Sometimes they're great, but other times they can be pricey.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, that is awesome. how does the skull light up? a tea candle, or battery operated?


----------



## Paint It Black

That's a really cool effect on the skull, Garth. You always find such interesting things.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that is awesome. how does the skull light up? a tea candle, or battery operated?





Paint It Black said:


> That's a really cool effect on the skull, Garth. You always find such interesting things.


Thank you both. It uses two AA batteries (although the packaging itself says 2 _or_ 3). 'Interesting' is one way to put it, but my relatives would likely choose another adjective altogether


----------



## printersdevil

Love the skull! 

I would love to visit that warehouse. .


----------



## 22606

Thanks, printersdevil. The basement here could pass for a warehouse, with all of the piled boxes


----------



## printersdevil

Here is the lantern. It was really dusty and dirty. The glass globe is a pink or reddish color. I thought it would be something useful.


----------



## Saki.Girl

those are great finds


----------



## Jules17

printersdevil said:


> View attachment 190244
> 
> 
> Here is the lantern. It was really dusty and dirty. The glass globe is a pink or reddish color. I thought it would be something useful.


Great finds! Love that teapot!


----------



## 22606

Both of your scores are very nice, printersdevil.


----------



## hallorenescene

printersdevil, very pretty finds


----------



## Saki.Girl

I want to find more tea pots need to paint more


----------



## Paint It Black

Printersdevil, I could see both those items in a Halloween scene. Very nice!


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Printersdevil, I could see both those items in a Halloween scene. Very nice!


I picture the teapot with a headless character in a Victorian dress, seated at a table, holding their severed head in one hand and clutching at that with the other, about to pour themself some brew.


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

Found this item in the middle of December and will use it as a crystal ball. It was such a lucky find at a charity shop for only $2.50! Can't wait to fix it up for use this year


----------



## booswife02

Garthgoyle said:


> I picture the teapot with a headless character in a Victorian dress, seated at a table, holding their severed head in one hand and clutching at that with the other, about to pour themself some brew.


that scene has my name written all over it, Victorian headless and tea, haha... 

Love your Skull Garth and super finds PrintersDevil im sure you can find something to do with them for sure.


----------



## Paint It Black

Great looking crystal ball, Elaina.


----------



## 22606

booswife02 said:


> that scene has my name written all over it, Victorian headless and tea, haha...
> 
> Love your Skull Garth.


You wish to be beheaded while drinking tea? Well, let's see what can be done to accommodate you...
Thanks, booswife02.

Very nice crystal ball, Elaina. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ferguc

great finds peeps


----------



## printersdevil

Elaina, I have one almost like that crystal ball. I found it cheap too, but mine had a red rose inside and I just removed it! Amazing when a flower arrangement just jumps up and screams crystal ball!!!


Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## 22606

printersdevil said:


> found it cheap too, but mine had a red rose inside and I just removed it! Amazing when a flower arrangement just jumps up and screams crystal ball!!!


If any more flowers scream, you may want to think of avoiding them, not getting close and chancing losing a limb


----------



## hallorenescene

elaina, welcome aboard and nice crystal ball.


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

printersdevil said:


> Elaina, I have one almost like that crystal ball. I found it cheap too, but mine had a red rose inside and I just removed it! Amazing when a flower arrangement just jumps up and screams crystal ball!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!


Thank you!  I remember these from the 80s as being a huge Mother's Day gift that was supposedly better than silk flowers - a real rose that never wilts! Or something like that. Mine was sans rose, but still a great find just as I was going to order an acrylic sphere from Amazon for $10 



hallorenescene said:


> elaina, welcome aboard and nice crystal ball.


Thank you, too. I'm a major lurker most of the time, but had to pop out with my little crystal ball. I found an even better base a few days ago for only $2 at the same charity shop, complete with its own verdigris. It's a lovely piece. No pics of it yet.


----------



## Deadna

Kmart marked down their Team Zombie figures to $10. I figured I could repaint to gore him up more but he is holding a basketball behind his back that will have to go...maybe replace it with a brain somehow.


----------



## MummyOf5

Garthgoyle said:


> If any more flowers scream, you may want to think of avoiding them, not getting close and chancing losing a limb


But they would be perfect for the Gothic Garden


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that zombie is cool, but it does need a brain


----------



## printersdevil

Elaina, I lurked or a long time before posting. But, now that you have, we expect you to join in the posting fun often.


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

printersdevil said:


> Elaina, I lurked or a long time before posting. But, now that you have, we expect you to join in the posting fun often.


I'll do my best, thanks!


----------



## 22606

Entertaining zombie, Deadna. I do not know if they will get them in again, but Five Below stores carried various teams last year around Halloween for $5 each.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I got this iron door stop on Ebay








I got these paper skeletons from an antique store. I have no idea what they hell I'm going to do with them, but I love them. i just couldn't leave them!


----------



## 22606

Great finds, Pretty Little Nightmare.


----------



## Robin Graves

Pretty Little Nightmare

You can always frame the skeletons, I have one and thats what I did. mine is in a 10x24 frame.


----------



## Deadna

Garthgoyle said:


> Entertaining zombie, Deadna. I do not know if they will get them in again, but Five Below stores carried various teams last year around Halloween for $5 each.


I don't have one of those stores around here 
I've seen some neat things from there posted here....I would go broke in that place!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i bought a out door living solar jar lantern at Lowes it is the brightest solar powered light i have ever seen so far i thought it will be great for witch lanterns


----------



## hallorenescene

nightmare, i love that doorstop and what? cool socks? awesome


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Robin Graves said:


> Pretty Little Nightmare
> 
> You can always frame the skeletons, I have one and thats what I did. mine is in a 10x24 frame.


*Smacks forehead* Why didn't I think of that!? Lol Thank you.


----------



## booswife02

Went home to West Virginia to see my family this past weekend. They gave me my Christmas gifts since we didn't get to go home for Christmas. My Mom got me a big box of skellys and skulls. Haha.....I have a great Mommy. Would it look bad to corpse these skulls since their eyes glow?


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Went home to West Virginia to see my family this past weekend. They gave me my Christmas gifts since we didn't get to go home for Christmas. My Mom got me a big box of skellys and skulls. Haha.....I have a great Mommy. Would it look bad to corpse these skulls since their eyes glow?


That is so cool of your mom !!!! and you are glowing girl you look amazing


----------



## booswife02

Thanks Saki. Skelly's will do that to me haha... 

I just wanted u guys to see my box of skellys not me but you know Christmas pics and all.


----------



## 22606

booswife02 said:


> I just wanted u guys to see my box of skellys not me but you know Christmas pics and all.


Eep!! I don't scare easily, but you nearly gave me a heart attack Nice pictures, as well as cool gifts


----------



## booswife02

Haha... Thanks Garth


----------



## BlueFrog

Yay for Halloween gifts at Christmas! I just received an awesome NBC tote bag from a friend for the solstice. Like me, she observes holidays when she's good and ready.  

I also bought yet another wolf pelt off of eBay. This one is in terrible shape, so hopefully the great wolf spirit - or whatever deity watches over dead lupines - will forgive me if I use it for parts. My insistence on using only vintage pieces and not contributing any money to the fur industry is costing me dearly; it would have been much cheaper simply to buy a newly tanned wolf pelt than to do what I've done. Lesson learned, though I still can't say my course was "wrong," exactly.


----------



## Bethany

Well.........I bought one of my skeletons an outfit today. She is going to be my fortune teller. She got a skirt & knitted top & a scarf for her head. (Will take pics tomorrow, maybe) Also picked up some charms at the flea market - some gators & pentagrams. Got a little somethin' for my victim too! 
AND......... picked this up for the dining room at a thrift store the one with all the acrylic 








Got this a while ago








My Witch's Ball








and the cabinet filling has begun


----------



## printersdevil

Love the witch's ball. Do you keep those cabinets out year round?


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> Love the witch's ball. Do you keep those cabinets out year round?


Yes I do. It is too much work to put it away, empty jars etc. So once my cabinets are filled with curiosities, they stay that way. I'll add some acrylic stands to give height to some of the items & some will move to other places. It is a work in progress. Garage is holding up progress on the crap, i mean craft room.  I have 3 more boxes of "curiosities" i plan to unpack and set in cabinets. The rest will be done come september.


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, you are glowing. of course you are, cool gifts, plus you are adorable.
bethany, wow! i say wow! that chandelier is awesome. nice every thing


----------



## 22606

Lots of excellent finds, Bethany, and the cabinet of curiosities looks great as it is (how much more are you planning to put in there?!).


----------



## booswife02

Bethany really loving the witches ball, great finds today!


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Lots of excellent finds, Bethany, and the cabinet of curiosities looks great as it is (how much more are you planning to put in there?!).


Garth it isn't how much more, it is how many more cabinets.  I'll probably rearrange that cabinet many times before I'm done.



hallorenescene said:


> booswife, you are glowing. of course you are, cool gifts, plus you are adorable.
> bethany, wow! i say wow! that chandelier is awesome. nice every thing


Thanks I've had my eye on it since the place opened & i made them an offer they didn't refuse. 



booswife02 said:


> Bethany really loving the witches ball, great finds today!


Thanks it was a "friendship ball" for my 40th birthday from a dear friend. 

Hubby will wire the chandelier with a plug so I can change lights out in the dining room if I want to.


----------



## hallorenescene

bethany, that would be so cool if you could change out lights


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> bethany, that would be so cool if you could change out lights


I already have 3 chandeliers that hung in the garage in Ohio that he put plugs on. So we discussed how he could inset the plug into the ceiling & I could use tacky to hold the metal plates for each light into place to hide the plug. Picked up a 4 light old style candle chandelier for $10 before I saw the other light was still there at the other thrift store. Going to paint the 4 light one black & make white plastic bloody candle sleeves to go over the existing ones. Probably will end up in the garage also. ......


----------



## booswife02

Bethany said:


> Garth it isn't how much more, it is how many more cabinets.  I'll probably rearrange that cabinet many times before I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I've had my eye on it since the place opened & i made them an offer they didn't refuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks it was a "friendship ball" for my 40th birthday from a dear friend.
> 
> Hubby will wire the chandelier with a plug so I can change lights out in the dining room if I want to.



Howd you do that? Howd you reply to everyones comments with their quotes above on the same post, that is awesome


----------



## scareme

On your lower far right is the "multi quote". Click on that instead of the "reply with quote", until you get to the last message you want, then click on the "reply with quote". They will all come up.


----------



## Chops6965

Over the weekend I got a Shiatsu massager at a garage sale for $2.00!!! I felt like I had found the Holy Grail! lol


----------



## 22606

Chops6965 said:


> Over the weekend I got a Shiatsu massager at a garage sale for $2.00!!! I felt like I had found the Holy Grail! lol


Also easy to please, I see Great find.


I ordered this from Saki.Girl's Etsy shop recently and it arrived today. Beautiful piece, I must say, and it will go perfectly with my snow-covered Gothic church that Target offered years ago.


----------



## Bethany

found these on sale for $89.99 off the reg. price. Now to decide if I want to order 2 now....


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Also easy to please, I see Great find.
> 
> 
> I ordered this from Saki.Girl's Etsy shop recently and it arrived today. Beautiful piece, I must say, and it will go perfectly with my snow-covered Gothic church that Target offered years ago.
> 
> View attachment 190402


Yaaa I am so glad you got it and are happy with it.  thank you  
now that gothic church sounds awesome


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> Yaaa I am so glad you got it and are happy with it.  thank you
> now that gothic church sounds awesome


No problem, and thank you. I appreciate the amount of packaging; always glad to receive a breakable item in one piece 

This is the church that I mentioned (sorry for only using the image on the box):


----------



## Paint It Black

Found this iron candleholder at a consignment store today. I think it has a cool, gothic look to it.


----------



## 22606

Interesting fan, Bethany.
That is definitely a cool candleholder, PIB.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garth that is a very cool church dig it 
Pib that is a great find for sure love it


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Interesting fan, Bethany.
> That is definitely a cool candleholder, PIB.


think industrial/mad scientist lab


----------



## Paint It Black

Garth, looks like you have a gothic village in the making! How fun to set that up.

Thanks guys for your comments on the candleholder. I hadn't seen one like it before.


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> Garth that is a very cool church dig it


Thanks, Saki.











Bethany said:


> think industrial/mad scientist lab


I would much rather think of that than aliens and probes *shudders*



Paint It Black said:


> Garth, looks like you have a gothic village in the making! How fun to set that up.


Normal Christmas decor is just _not_ happening...


----------



## hallorenescene

chops, i think that is awesome. i have 2. one i paid $4.00 for, the other $5.00 for. what will you be using yours for?
garth, that is very pretty. saki does awesome work. i love the colors and the cameo. your other church is very nice too, but sakis church steals the show.
pib, that is very different. it has a very nice gothic look to it
bethany, your house is going to rock


----------



## Deadna

Found these at Dollar General for 10 cents each! I plan on using the ornaments to decorate tombstones and the garland is flat beads and very flexible so can be glued around the edge of a stone. I only found the one set of candles....probably left behind because one bulb is broken but for only 10 cents for the whole pack I think I can afford a new bulb


----------



## Deadna

Paint It Black said:


> Found this iron candleholder at a consignment store today. I think it has a cool, gothic look to it.


Love it! It could have moss laid around the base and add little skulls and such....even perch a Dollar Tree crow on the handle.


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> Love it! It could have moss laid around the base and add little skulls and such....even perch a Dollar Tree crow on the handle.


I would add some magnets to a set of ping pong eyeballs & magnatize them to the top too so it is looking at you. 

Deadna Great deal & ideas!!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that is very pretty. saki does awesome work. i love the colors and the cameo. your other church is very nice too, but sakis church steals the show.


Thanks, hallo. Agreed.

Sure as heck cannot go wrong for _those_ prices, Deadna


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While I ordered it off ebay a little while ago, my little Fiji Mermaid prop arrived yesterday. Just opened the box today and it's pretty cool. 

It's polymere clay and resin but her tail really looks like a fish tail. Kind of freaky. I would have loved to have bought some of the seller's other side show creatures. Some really nice ones like the gator boy and a few of the two headed creatures. My Fiji lady was extremely well packed so would be happy to recommend this seller from Florida.

I dug out a Mighty Bright FlexiThin magnifier and put it in front of her and it works great enlarging this small size, so it will be like buying a larger more expensive version at the lesser price! Plus I get the watery effect....Now for some spring weather, painting supplies, etc. to work on modifying that portal frame decor from Hobby Lobby....


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Cool buy GOS. Would love to see a picture. I bought three of the mini half bluckies that the 99 Cents Only store sells last October, with the intention of making them into fiji mermaids for my sideshow. They're still sitting in my closet waiting to be worked on. I'm always curious to see pictures of other ones, that might work as reference photos when I start making my own.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not in a position to do so right now MonsterSquad but here's a link to the seller's past completed auctions, some sold and some not. He only has a few up right now that are current auctions (not part of this list). Seller id bsdhd77.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/bsdhd77/m.h...pture&hash=item4acf68ceff&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc

My auction was the one on 1/20, so you can see from the description it was pretty small in size.

I have some of those same 99 Cent half torso skellies and that's a great idea for them since the tail wouldn't be skeletal anyway.


----------



## MummyOf5

Does anyone know if Dollar Tree is carrying solar lights right now?


----------



## Cloe

Happened to notice a few sale items at Home Decorators. They also have the same items on e-bay for the same price. Sorry I missed the cloche before it sold out but they do have this chalkboard that might work for those doing a Hotel type haunt for 16.99. It's a pretty good size 24" I think. The crow/raven (?) candle holder is 9.99 and the bat one is marked down to 7.99.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cloe said:


> Happened to notice a few sale items at Home Decorators. They also have the same items on e-bay for the same price. Sorry I missed the cloche before it sold out but they do have this chalkboard that might work for those doing a Hotel type haunt for 16.99. It's a pretty good size 24" I think. The crow/raven (?) candle holder is 9.99 and the bat one is marked down to 7.99.


Oh these are so cool that chalkboard would be great for so many things witches tea any party really I need one I think


----------



## Saki.Girl

MummyOf5 said:


> Does anyone know if Dollar Tree is carrying solar lights right now?


Yes the ones here do


----------



## Bethany

Ordered 2 of these today. Couldn't pass on the discounted price....


----------



## 22606

Neat chalkboard and candleholders, Cloe.
Bethany zombie: "Saaaale... Muuust buuuy!!" I can relate Nice fan.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, you got some good crafting supplies. whoo hoo
cloe, those are very cool buys
bethany, nice buy


----------



## Bethany

Thanks hallo!

Garth, list price is somewhere around 580; reg price was around 460 so the sale was a deal I couldn't pass up @ almost 100 off. They are indoor/outdoor. It was very hard to break down and buy them  but fellow Floridians told us to spend the extra $ for outdoor fans as they will last a LONG time & one is going on the screened porch.


----------



## Shadowbat

Today I completed my Mad Monsters Series 2 set. (I already had the Salem Witch)


----------



## 22606

I like those, Shadowbat. I never knew that there was another series besides the one consisting of Frankenstein, Dracula, the Mummy, and Wolfman...


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> I like those, Shadowbat. I never knew that there was another series besides the one consisting of Frankenstein, Dracula, the Mummy, and Wolfman...



This set flew under the radar and never really took off with collectors. I love 'em. Now I want to start on the first set.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Thanks for the link Ghost of Spookie. He's got some great stuff, and the prices are reasonable. I might try to make a chupacabra also.


----------



## hallorenescene

shadowbat, you've found some nice collectible toys. kudos


----------



## Saki.Girl

i ordered this today it was even cheaper once i added to cart it was 13.59 and its free shipping whoot


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> i ordered this today it was even cheaper once i added to cart it was 13.59 and its free shipping whoot


That is gorgeous, Saki. Guess that I go see if they still have that and if the candleholders are also marked down... Turns out that all outlet items are 20% off and have free shipping: http://www.homedecorators.com/Holiday/S/OutletHoliday/#p=1&rows=all&f=Halloween+Collection


More gargoyles:


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> That is gorgeous, Saki. Guess that I go see if they still have that and if the candleholders are also marked down... Turns out that all outlet items are 20% off and have free shipping: http://www.homedecorators.com/Holiday/S/OutletHoliday/#p=1&rows=all&f=Halloween+Collection
> 
> 
> More gargoyles:
> View attachment 190616


love the gargoyles that reminds me i need to go to rite aid and see if they have some still


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> love the gargoyles that reminds me i need to go to rite aid and see if they have some still


Thanks, Saki. See, while you may not have Family Dollar and Dollar General, at least your Rite Aid stores are better... To the best of my knowledge, they never even got the gargoyles in over here (I checked two locations the other week, but came up empty-handed at both)


----------



## Spooky McWho

Bought this game at the thrift store today for a dollar. My little monsters and I spent the last hour playing it.A very fun addition to our game selection.


----------



## Bethany

never saw that one. Looks like fun!!


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> never saw that one. Looks like fun!!


Neither have I. It does. That dollar got put to good use, Spooky McWho


----------



## pumpkinking30

Cloe said:


> Happened to notice a few sale items at Home Decorators. They also have the same items on e-bay for the same price. Sorry I missed the cloche before it sold out but they do have this chalkboard that might work for those doing a Hotel type haunt for 16.99. It's a pretty good size 24" I think. The crow/raven (?) candle holder is 9.99 and the bat one is marked down to 7.99.


Thanks for showing these. I had to go and get a pair of each of those candle holders. Those will be great for our table.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I was collecting dumb stuff but I got alot of that now so I decided to switch to collecting stupid sh*t. 

This is my second piece( of stupid sh*t not dumb stuff)....

I found collecting stupid sh*t so much more rewarding than collecting dumb stuff. 

Dumb stuff is so....well........ dumb.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a very cool chalkboard saki.
garth, very nice gargoyles 
spooky, I would love to score that game. looks fun
that's well, very interesting oaklawn. that's a very nice piece you collected


----------



## moonwitchkitty

that zombie is so awesome would fit in my garden.. where did you find him?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

moonwitchkitty said:


> that zombie is so awesome would fit in my garden.. where did you find him?


I just got him tonight at Meijers. The second series just came in....A biker, female cop, Abraham Lincoln and the biohazard zombie. They also have Sports related zombies : Detroit Red wings, MSU and U of M. I have the doctor zombie. I've been looking for the nurse zombie but they have been sold out for some time.


----------



## 22606

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Dumb stuff is so....well........ dumb.


True words of wisdom there That zombie is really cool, oaklawn.



hallorenescene said:


> garth, very nice gargoyles


Thank you, hallo. They were from an estate sale (through eBay) and I couldn't believe that no one else bid on them.


----------



## printersdevil

I found the first four Harry Potter books---hardcover ones for $! each. I have not read them and decided that I need to do so. I will watch for the other 3. I thought that they would be okay for a shelf in one of my Witchy Stores.

I picked up several items at the Salvation Army Family Store that have a lot of potential to be spookified. Let's see what I can remember: a small shadow box to fill, teapot, cool red floral arrangement in a pot that I will make eyeball plant from, a couple of small wooden jewelry boxes that I hope to make into small spell boxes, a sirocco hanging owl (not sure if I like him or can use him, but for 75 cents I couldn't leave him behind, turban type scarf for a gyspy, some photo frames that I will repaint, several unique bottles for potions

I think there were several more things, but I can't remember what.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Garthgoyle said:


> True words of wisdom there That zombie is really cool, oaklawn..


Thanks Garthgoyle !


----------



## 22606

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Thanks Garthgoyle !


No problem. I was surprised to read that you found it at Meijer, of all places; all that I have ever seen are the sports zombies, but I have not been there since everyone was preparing for the first massive snow storm (lots of fun, between standing in line for well over an hour and, also, nearly passing out). I will have to make it a point to get back there sometime soon before all that they have left are gangsta gnomes


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

LOL Gangsta Gnomes ! I'm not diggin the gnomes myself. 

In order to feed the minions, we shop at Meijers twice a week. I hit the garden section every time I go looking for that rotten nurse and it's never there. Figures, its the only one I wanted. I looked at that nurse waiting for it to go on sale and it never did. I got the doctor on clearance and I decided not to wait on the biohazard zombie. They only had three...

I'm really slow but after three or four times, I learn from mistakes and usually retain it for at least a week or two.


----------



## Caroluna

Thanks to Cloe for posting the Home Decorators items and to Saki Girl for the heads up on the free shipping. I ordered the chalkboard, two (2) bat candle holders and the crow candle holder.


----------



## Bethany

I LoVeD the candle holders, but had to refrain from buying. Need to get the house in order & figure out where everything I have is going. 
Everything everyone is getting is great! Love the Zombie! too bad (or luckily) there are no meijer in my area.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, Saki. See, while you may not have Family Dollar and Dollar General, at least your Rite Aid stores are better... To the best of my knowledge, they never even got the gargoyles in over here (I checked two locations the other week, but came up empty-handed at both)


do you want some still they have them here i can pick you up some if you like


----------



## Saki.Girl

Caroluna said:


> Thanks to Cloe for posting the Home Decorators items and to Saki Girl for the heads up on the free shipping. I ordered the chalkboard, two (2) bat candle holders and the crow candle holder.


i ordered 2 of the bat candle holders today


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> do you want some still they have them here i can pick you up some if you like


I truly appreciate the offer, Saki, but I have been buying too much lately and need to tone it down a bit; if anything, I should be getting rid of things, not adding more


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> I truly appreciate the offer, Saki, but I have been buying too much lately and need to tone it down a bit; if anything, I should be getting rid of things, not adding more


Such a vicious cycle. Get things...get rid of things...I should be in the getting-rid-of mode too, but as soon as I do, I seem to find something new to bring on in.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Garthgoyle said:


> I truly appreciate the offer, Saki, but I have been buying too much lately and need to tone it down a bit; if anything, I should be getting rid of things, not adding more


Hoarding is good Garthgoyle. Come back to the dark side.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Such a vicious cycle. Get things...get rid of things...I should be in the getting-rid-of mode too, but as soon as I do, I seem to find something new to bring on in.


Yes, it is. Don't feel bad; while I say that I _should_, that does not mean that it will happen to the extent that I am intending



oaklawn Crematory said:


> Hoarding is good Garthgoyle. Come back to the dark side.


Oaklawn, the fire marshall might tend to disagree I might waver a tiny bit at times, but I am always closer to the edge of darkness; even when intended, Darth Vader cannot be _truly_ good, right?


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I bought a MacDonald plate off EBay to finish my 1995 McNugget buddies Halloween collection.


----------



## Joven76

Stringy_Jack said:


> I bought a MacDonald plate off EBay to finish my 1995 McNugget buddies Halloween collection.
> 
> View attachment 190708


Wow, that's really cool!


----------



## 22606

Stringy_Jack said:


> I bought a MacDonald plate off EBay to finish my 1995 McNugget buddies Halloween collection.


That is certainly amusing, Stringy_Jack. I have never seen a McNugget plate before. Is it an official McDonald's product, or did some other company make it?


----------



## Joven76

*I had a couple of finds, one today and one last week. First, I've been looking for a bird cage for a prop idea for the last few weeks and I finally found one for $5. If I ever get my tree done this year, I may have it hanging from one of the branches.









Secondly, today I found... Well, not quite sure how to describe it other than I've seen some haunters use it as a mad scientist lab or fortune teller's prop. This one was at a Goodwill for $3.









Now if I could only find that automated grazing Christmas deer prop, I'll be set for this year!*


----------



## Bethany

Stringy jack, love your nuggets & plate. didn't know they had actual "year" productions.
Joven, love both your items. Especially the disk!! Need to find one of those or the static balls for my Mad Lab!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Joven76 said:


> *I had a couple of finds, one today and one last week. First, I've been looking for a bird cage for a prop idea for the last few weeks and I finally found one for $5. If I ever get my tree done this year, I may have it hanging from one of the branches.
> 
> View attachment 190709
> 
> 
> Secondly, today I found... Well, not quite sure how to describe it other than I've seen some haunters use it as a mad scientist lab or fortune teller's prop. This one was at a Goodwill for $3.
> 
> View attachment 190710
> 
> 
> Now if I could only find that automated grazing Christmas deer prop, I'll be set for this year!*


I love the blue ball...


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Garthgoyle said:


> That is certainly amusing, Stringy_Jack. I have never seen a McNugget plate before. Is it an official McDonald's product, or did some other company make it?


Garthgoyle, It's a officially licensed McDonald plate. There's another one from 1997 that I want to get, going on EBay tonight and see if I can get one for the right price. Interesting to note there are 6 nugget buddies in the set but the plate only shows four of them. If you look there is a pumpkin on the plate which would match the pumpkin buddy in the set and there is also on the right side of the plate a spider which kinda goes with the mummy buddy with a spider on his head. Maybe they were not sure they were going to make the last two in the set when the plate was made...only thing I can figure.


----------



## 22606

Stringy_Jack said:


> Garthgoyle, It's a officially licensed McDonald plate. There's another one from 1997 that I want to get, going on EBay tonight and see if I can get one for the right price.


Interesting to know. Good luck with the auction.

Both are excellent buys, Joven76.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, your plate and all your little characters are cute.
joven, you got a couple of nice items.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Got this at Half Price Books - 









While as far from proficient as possible I have enjoyed origami since I was a kid.

Jim


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Joven, yes it does look like a Tweetie Bird cage! Cool. I like that it's painted black already, most of them seem to be silver or gold. The round bird cage shape is kind of gothic, kind of like the black metal one I had my bat in. Thanks for posting the photo. I think it will be a wonderful addition to your set up, and can picture it hanging from a tree.

Those light disks are actually kind of pricey when sold retail. Great deal on it. I stumbled upon a decent sized plasma ball at my Goodwill last year and at a good price, $7-8 I think. Not the same thing exactly but it will be used in our mad lab. So is a lab in your future too? These lights are the kind of thing I have always hoped to find in a resale shop but never saw. I know they are out there and people must be getting rid of them (hopefully not in the trash) so felt very fortunate to have found the one I did. Moving lights like these are great attention getters.

Good luck on your reindeer!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kilted Candyman said:


> Got this at Half Price Books -
> 
> View attachment 190819
> 
> 
> While as far from proficient as possible I have enjoyed origami since I was a kid.
> 
> Jim


How cool! My husband was a big origami creator when he was a kid. His mom still has some of his pieces and when at dinner I sometimes still catch him folding paper. I've never seen a book on this subject and will defintiely look to pick it up. Love it!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

If your looking for gifts for him there is also (though not at half price books) a Horrorgami one too. I don't have that one so not sure how much may just be duplicate.

Jim


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Jim. I'll look for it too. Definitely would like to pick up the zombie one. The last origami book I bought for him was a safari animal one. Thought if we did a dinner party outside during the summer (our backyard is tropical), I'd love to have an origami jungle animal at each placesetting. I think the tombstone, etc. designs on the cover of this book would be perfect for a halloween party. Lots of work though! But fun projects for quiet nights in.


----------



## Bethany

Kilted Candyman said:


> If your looking for gifts for him there is also (though not at half price books) a Horrorgami one too. I don't have that one so not sure how much may just be duplicate.
> 
> Jim


If you partake in Reapers & I am ever your victim, I would LOVE a Horrorgami or Zombigami(?) piece. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Jim. I'll look for it too. Definitely would like to pick up the zombie one. The last oragami book I bought for him was a safari animal one. Thought if we did a dinner party outside during the summer (our backyard is tropical), I'd love to have an oragami jungle animal at each placesetting. I think the tombstone, etc. designs on the cover of this book would be perfect for a halloween party. Lots of work though! But fun projects for quiet nights in.


That would be a great idea!!


----------



## 22606

Kilted Candyman said:


> Got this at Half Price Books -
> 
> While as far from proficient as possible I have enjoyed origami since I was a kid.


That is pretty nifty. "Ah, it is a zombie, so it was supposed to be missing the arm anyhow..."


----------



## pumpkinking30

I got this cool Halloween Radio prop from Ebay for $20. It is motion and sound activated, and lights up while playing a scratchy (mixed with radio static) "War of the Worlds" style news broadcast explaining how zombies are attacking the world. 










The queen figured out how to get the video to load click this link.


----------



## Joven76

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Joven, yes it does look like a Tweetie Bird cage! Cool. I like that it's painted black already, most of them seem to be silver or gold. The round bird cage shape is kind of gothic, kind of like the black metal one I had my bat in. Thanks for posting the photo. I think it will be a wonderful addition to your set up, and can picture it hanging from a tree.
> 
> Those light disks are actually kind of pricey when sold retail. Great deal on it. I stumbled upon a decent sized plasma ball at my Goodwill last year and at a good price, $7-8 I think. Not the same thing exactly but it will be used in our mad lab. So is a lab in your future too? These lights are the kind of thing I have always hoped to find in a resale shop but never saw. I know they are out there and people must be getting rid of them (hopefully not in the trash) so felt very fortunate to have found the one I did. Moving lights like these are great attention getters.
> 
> Good luck on your reindeer!


No, not a lab persay. More of a use for a witches glass or crystal ball since my wife dresses up as a witch for Halloween...


----------



## 22606

Cool radio, pumpkinking30.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the radio wow


----------



## hallorenescene

kilted, who would have thought they would come up with zombie origami. cool indeed
pumpkinking, that radio rocks.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Pumpkinking, love the radio.


----------



## just_Tim

got this guy a few days ago 5 bucks on ebay was happy with him, small but kinda cool


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, that guy is cool.


----------



## booswife02

Wal Mart sewing section moved out all of their Halloween fall items from storage to clearance in all stores. The tulle was $1.75 the ribbon .25. The flowers .75 I got 6 rolls of each to make some wreaths


----------



## 22606

Amusing pumpkin, just_Tim. Maybe you could try singing show tunes to brighten the poor fellow's spirits...
Nice finds, booswife02.


----------



## 22606

I grabbed this storage bin/side table at Meijer today while out shopping. It is around 18" tall and was on clearance for $14 in the 'Home' section of the store. There is also one that is white with black flowers, though I found this damask-patterned version to be more striking.


----------



## Paint It Black

I like that bin/table, Garth. It would be nice to display something on its tabletop, yet looks good by itself.


----------



## 22606

Thank you, PIB. I agree with you. I was thinking of maybe putting a clock or statue atop it, but it could even make for an interesting wastebasket.


----------



## booswife02

Would look great with a bust on it. I love it. Great find Garth. Good price.


----------



## 22606

Thanks, booswife. That is a good idea, too; tough choice between the vampire, Reaper, and child vamp busts that I own...


----------



## printersdevil

I found the coolest small distressed jewelry box today at a downtown antique/ Boho store with booths. I was downtown and hadn't been in there in forever, so I just walked through. I also found another wall cabinet that would make a great witches cabinet. I just may have to go back for it later to hand year round in my witchy room.

I ended up buying the distressed one even though it has a glass heart shaped window cut out on it. It just spoke to me and the color of it will look great in my bedroom. Now, see what all this Valentine stuff has done to me. Will have to figure out what to do with it. Hmmm.....I do have a few ideas of things.

I also found three %^$&( that I am going to use with my Reaper gift. 

I finished something else for my victim. I have to get moving on this since I want to mail this weekend and I go to work tomorrow morning to sub for someone. The long term sub job that I had to turn down right before Christmas because of my surgery got dropped right back in my lap. The teacher is out through the end of Feb. and sub fell and broke her leg last night. I really needed to spend some more time with my sister until the memorial service which won't be until the 15th, but I also NEED to work since I have been without income for so long. She told me that she understood and that I needed to take this, so I did. 

I should be able to work and plot some this week there. Just can't take the actual stuff I am working on.

Goodnight all! Happy Reaping!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, that is some nice crafty stuff at an awesome price. dang, I was in our walmart today, never went back to the craft section. dang
garth, I vote for a statue too. it is a very pretty side table. maybe you could use it for storage. it's to pretty for a trash can
printers devil, I think you were wise to take the job, but my heart feels for you and your sister. the best to both of you


----------



## 22606

printersdevil said:


> I ended up buying the distressed one even though it has a glass heart shaped window cut out on it. It just spoke to me and the color of it will look great in my bedroom.
> 
> I also found three %^$&( that I am going to use with my Reaper gift.


The jewelry box sounds cool. Personally, my favorite hearts are either black or still beating as they are wrenched out of a chest

If what the items are had to be censored, I do not know how much they will appreciate those, or perhaps they may _love_ them



hallorenescene said:


> garth, I vote for a statue too. it is a very pretty side table. maybe you could use it for storage. it's to pretty for a trash can


I likely will go with a statue or bust atop it once I actually get it set up somewhere. The trash can idea was more of a suggestion for somebody who wants one that really stands out but does not cost too much. Thanks, hallo.


----------



## Kitty

Dark Shadows -The Complete Original Series for $289.00 until March1 or until supply is gone.

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Shadows-...8&qid=1391643331&sr=8-3&keywords=Dark+Shadows


----------



## Saki.Girl

i goth this today OMG love it it is good size too


----------



## printersdevil

The high school that I am subbing at for the next month is across the road from a Goodwill. I just had to stop today. Look what I found. These all have black screw top lids. I took the lids off because they had a little liquid in them and I didn't want them to freeze and break.


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> i goth this today OMG love it it is good size too


"I goth this today" is truly fitting Beautiful, Saki. I am always fond of dark Victorian/Rococo/Baroque items, so I had to order one of those, too. 



printersdevil said:


> The high school that I am subbing at for the next month is across the road from a Goodwill...I took the lids off because they had a little liquid in them and I didn't want them to freeze and break.


Nice find, printersdevil. Texas _is_ supposed to be one of the warmer states, is it not?


----------



## printersdevil

At the moment we have frigid weather. We have been way low and then back to 60s. We will have windchills tonight in single digits. The wind was coming out of he north today and was so biting cold. Give me back the triple digits!!! But, yes, as a rule we are much warmer and much better off than other places.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Today the bat candle holders come can't wait to see them 



Garthgoyle said:


> "I goth this today" is truly fitting Beautiful, Saki. I am always fond of dark Victorian/Rococo/Baroque items, so I had to order one of those, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find, printersdevil. Texas _is_ supposed to be one of the warmer states, is it not?


----------



## Caroluna

My Home Decorators order also arrived today. Saki.Girl I love my chalkboard too. It is even nicer than I expected. I got two (2) of the bat candle holders, and they are really nice. I use quite a few candelabras, but I didn't have any that were as tall as these and hold a single pillar candle. I got the crow one as well. I also bought the Mona Lisa lenticular picture and the witches broom. The picture is pretty cool, but I am not crazy about the broom. I knew it had some glitter, but it was so cheap I decided to get it anyway since I have a witch heavy theme inside. I think I will put it in a corner where the glitter will catch some light and it will probably be fine.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i just got the bat candle holders today also love them


----------



## Jules17

Great items Saki!
Garth - you would've been a great Aztec!


----------



## 22606

Jules17 said:


> Garth - you would've been a great Aztec!


I do not know if I could take quite _that_ much heat

Nice bat candleholders, Saki.


----------



## booswife02

printersdevil said:


> View attachment 191024
> 
> 
> The high school that I am subbing at for the next month is across the road from a Goodwill. I just had to stop today. Look what I found. These all have black screw top lids. I took the lids off because they had a little liquid in them and I didn't want them to freeze and break.


Printer you can for sure do something great with those. They are screaming for some spooky labels!


----------



## booswife02

Caroluna said:


> My Home Decorators order also arrived today. Saki.Girl I love my chalkboard too. It is even nicer than I expected. I got two (2) of the bat candle holders, and they are really nice. I use quite a few candelabras, but I didn't have any that were as tall as these and hold a single pillar candle. I got the crow one as well. I also bought the Mona Lisa lenticular picture and the witches broom. The picture is pretty cool, but I am not crazy about the broom. I knew it had some glitter, but it was so cheap I decided to get it anyway since I have a witch heavy theme inside. I think I will put it in a corner where the glitter will catch some light and it will probably be fine.


I have never heard of home decorators. I gotta go look it up because those bat candle holders are awesome!


----------



## Cloe

My chalkboard ended up having a crack in the frame. Emailed them 4 days ago but no response yet. After my broken gargoyle deal I reordered another on my own before they were sold out. It's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow so I'll keep my fingers crossed. At least I got the free shipping and 20% more off on that one.


----------



## 22606

Cloe said:


> My chalkboard ended up having a crack in the frame. Emailed them 4 days ago but no response yet. After my broken gargoyle deal I reordered another on my own before they were sold out.


That really blows, Cloe. I hope that they do right by you. A broken gargoyle fiasco? That would have been the last straw right there...


----------



## hallorenescene

kloey, nice reap. I love jewelry. oh my gosh kloey, you can wear that as a bracelet or a necklace. that is real pretty. and aren't you a pretty one, beautiful black hair. you look great in purple. 
kardec, then that is very special. good job from your reaper. happy birthday
pumpkinqueen, nice reap. wow! for a teaser, it is amazing.
kitty, that was a good series
saki, cool chalkboard. and the bat candle holders are amazing
printer, those bottles are very cool. can't wait to see what you do with them
cloe, that is to bad you got some broken items. I hope they do right by you too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Cool tux purchase from Halloween Asylum*

Picked up two real tuxedo outfits from Halloween Asylum this week. One hopefully will be worn by my husband for halloween, the other either by a skeleton or maybe GR's Stone Man prop or a to-be-made prop for _Phantom of the Opera_ with my Halloween Asylum's Lon Chaney _Phantom_ full-head mask....Could have used a tux last year for my Proprietor of our Haunted Hotel theme....so am planning ahead and really excited to be getting these. HA has these in their Clearance area for $20--jacket, pants, shirt, either Vest or Cummerbund and Bow tie, even shoes while they still have them. That's $20 for the whole outfit. I doubt I could find a complete outfit at my resale shops for this price. Between these tuxes and the fancy party dresses I've bought on clearance at places like Ross or Goodwill, I will probably have some of the best dressed props! 

....Kind of cool aside on the tuxes--they are quality designer tuxes that were used as costumes for the 2006 movie _Poseidon_ (Kurt Russell/Richard Dreyfuss). They come slightly distressed or more torn and bloody...cool for a Zombie Prom set up.


----------



## jdubbya

Took advantage of Halloween Asylums recent 30% off sale and got some cool stuff.

La llorna mask; will make a great female zombie










Zombie head shelf. Got two of them.










Awesome hard foam reaper wall mount. Very impressive!!


----------



## 22606

That is one heck of a buy for the full sets, GoS.
All of your purchases are fantastic, jdubbya.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice score ghost of spookie. I've grabbed quite a few formals, but would love to score some nice tuxes. they do come in handy.
judbbya, yikes, that is frightening. yes, it will make a great zombie mask. that zombie shelf could double for a vampire shelf. that and the reaper are very cool.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Very cool stuff JDubbya!


----------



## just_Tim

got this guy 2 days ago, bought it on Amazon. Really happy with the detail and I love the eyes on it.


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked cool just tim.


----------



## pacman

great items jdubbya i,m well envious , and i love the evil pumpkin just_Tim , excellent items .


----------



## 22606

That pumpkin is amazing, just_Tim.


----------



## printersdevil

Great stuff jdubbya and just_tim


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I bought this antique tin chocolate mold for $15 today.


----------



## Kelloween

thats awesome Jack, you gonna make us all one?


----------



## 22606

That is pretty nifty, Stringy_Jack. Not a bad price, either.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh kelloween, I second that idea. I love molds. that one is so cool. stringy, how about it?


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Sure chocolate for everyone...in October of 20...


----------



## hallorenescene

somehow I don't really think we are getting chocolate. sad, I do love me chocolate


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> somehow I don't really think we are getting chocolate.


Come up with a working time machine and you will...


----------



## booswife02

Printersdevil wanted pics of Grandin roads headless boy so I figured others might want to see as well. He is $29 right now and since I'm a headless horseman person. I figured id do something with him. 

He would be perfect for Eddie Munster 

I was very thorough with my pics. Haha...it comes in a fairly small box. I used propel so you could judge the size. Easy storage. 

The poles are very easily snapped together. Like a Christmas tree , his costume feels like heavy felt. 

The pole goes right between his legs up into the head part, he's made of stuff like pool noodles but bendable, I think I will stuff his legs so they aren't blowing around and add a pair of shoes. Not sure how to hide the stand. There is no structure inside the pants part. Just fabric. 

I put my vaccum by him so you could see the size. He's definitely not adult size. A bit taller than your vaccum. 

Their is a battery pack in his back that fits inside a pocket. Love this feature. I hate leaving battery packs dangling. To much stress on the wires. His head lights up red when turned on. Flashing red not constant on red. 

His arms are the bendable pool noodle stuff. There is a little silver hook if you wanted to attach hands it would be easy. I think I will find some hands. Since the horseman wants heads not hands. I hope this helps.


----------



## booswife02

More headless boy pics


----------



## booswife02

Grandin Roads $29 headless boy


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Your photos are terrific Booswife. I have looked at this prop on the GR website for a number of months now. The sale price makes it tempting if I can justify how I would use him in a scene. I know others have picked him up but believe your photos might be the first of him, particularly in any detail. I like the battery area, nice and convenient when you want to turn it off or at the end of the season need to take the batteries out. 

I smiled when you suggested an Eddie Munster prop. Liked the idea. So having seen it in person do you think you could add a masked head to him? I can't judge from the photos if that would really be possible. Is the severed neck portion a plastic piece that covers the insides and the light? I suppose you could always rig the prop to hold a tray with a head on it or have him holding a head a la The headless bride props. The quality looks nice. Thanks again for sharing the photos. Need to think about it some more. I do have a Victorian carriage, a Victorian woman's (Elsa the Maid) and a girl's zombie costume that looks Vintage to create props from so I suppose it could work with my existing inventory... The pricing on this has been reduced for some time and I know some point probably soon given it's February the price will return to standard retail or they will sell out completely and may not carry again. Hmmm.


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you booswife for the photos of him.


----------



## 22606

You are very thorough in your description and photos, booswife, which is always helpful That will almost certainly make for an excellent Eddie Munster figure.


----------



## risingcorpses

That headless boy would go PERFECTLY with this:

http://www.funfx.com/eddiemunstermask.aspx


----------



## 22606

risingcorpses said:


> That headless boy would go PERFECTLY with this:
> 
> http://www.funfx.com/eddiemunstermask.aspx


Laughable is the fact that the mask costs more than the body form. The finished dummy would _still_ be cheaper than many of the store-bought props, though.


----------



## booswife02

risingcorpses said:


> That headless boy would go PERFECTLY with this:
> 
> http://www.funfx.com/eddiemunstermask.aspx


Oh wow! That would be perfect! Fantastic find risingcorpses.


----------



## booswife02

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Your photos are terrific Booswife. I have looked at this prop on the GR website for a number of months now. The sale price makes it tempting if I can justify how I would use him in a scene. I know others have picked him up but believe your photos might be the first of him, particularly in any detail. I like the battery area, nice and convenient when you want to turn it off or at the end of the season need to take the batteries out.
> 
> I smiled when you suggested an Eddie Munster prop. Liked the idea. So having seen it in person do you think you could add a masked head to him? I can't judge from the photos if that would really be possible. Is the severed neck portion a plastic piece that covers the insides and the light? I suppose you could always rig the prop to hold a tray with a head on it or have him holding a head a la The headless bride props. The quality looks nice. Thanks again for sharing the photos. Need to think about it some more. I do have a Victorian carriage, a Victorian woman's (Elsa the Maid) and a girl's zombie costume that looks Vintage to create props from so I suppose it could work with my existing inventory... The pricing on this has been reduced for some time and I know some point probably soon given it's February the price will return to standard retail or they will sell out completely and may not carry again. Hmmm.


I love the idea of having him hold a tray with a head on it.
I want to put him in a coffin in my sleepy hollow graveyard. I want to put a few severd heads at the feet of my horseman. This way he will look like a victim and you won't see that he's 12 year old boy size. 
I do think you could put some kind of head on him. Everyone here is so creative I'm sure we could come up with a way to rig it up. Maybe sew it on the inside of the white shirt ? The headless part is made of plastic. Reminds me of a dress shirt in the package. You know the little plastic piece they put in the men's shirts to hold up the collar. It's very light. My hubby didn't believe I had a body prop in that little light weight box.


----------



## booswife02

GOS id also love to thank you for posting about the tux on HalloweenAsylum. Printersdevil (Thanks again!) Messaged me because she remembered I was looking for a fairly cheap one for my phantom of the opera. I orderd one yesterday. Thanks to you guys!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Booswife for the info on the neck. I kind of thought it was something like that from your pics. Still mulling it over, it's tempting.

Oh, so happy that you got a tux on order! Thanks for letting me know my post helped out. Nancy and Brandy held my first order from shipping so I could contemplate what sizes to order for the second one and ship both at the same time. I decided to dig out some skeletons and take measurements so didn't order the second one until Thursday. So unfortunately I don't have a photo to post yet. I thought Halloween Asylum's $20 clearance pricing was a great deal and really hoped others would see my post and get a chance to order one before they sold out. With no photo to post, hoped the colorize the text would catch more people's eyes. So easy for things to get buried on this popular thread. Fortunately Printersdevil was on post patrol! We really do have such a wonderful community here. 

My first tux was sized to fit my husband who I hope will wear it. That was easy to size and he's slim and not too tall so even if he doesn't wear it I'm thinking it would fit most of my skeletons. For the second tux I wanted something that when on would be more imposing, so went a bit larger on that one in the jacket. Figured I could always stuff the shoulders if I need to. I always find sizing clothes for skeletons or props challenging....Skeletons in particular since their bones don't quite move like our bodies and are less flexible putting on jackets or tops. Pants are probably the easiest since the leg bones don't have to be moved really. If my order didn't go out Friday, it will today so maybe I'll have them by the end of the week if not affected by bad weather on the way here. I'll post a photo then and hope you will do the same with your outfit.


----------



## Bethany

Well the RV Park yard sales were a BIG WINNER today & that was only 1 section!! Tomorrow are the other 2!!
So here is my haul from the RV Park & 2 thrift stores today. Think my best score was the IV hanger with wheels!!! $9!! 








got a JOL, an Uncut gord (can't decide if it will be a ghost, a skull or an alien head), the wall flower pots (color will change), Ice bucket with eagle handle on top (will be changed out with a skull), a couple boxes, some glass jars, a photo album that will get a makeover, 2 metal containers & 3 flameless candles. Can't wait until tomorrow!!

OH and I am not a dog person in the least, but I fell in love with this 10 wk old Husky today!! No I didn't buy it.


----------



## ferguc

i recently acquired a pair of these. they are made out of latex and attached to a wood base. they are approximately 3 ft tall. any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Those are awesome!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Well the RV Park yard sales were a BIG WINNER today & that was only 1 section!! Tomorrow are the other 2!!
> So here is my haul from the RV Park & 2 thrift stores today. Think my best score was the IV hanger with wheels!!! $9!!
> View attachment 191280
> 
> 
> got a JOL, an Uncut gord (can't decide if it will be a ghost, a skull or an alien head), the wall flower pots (color will change), Ice bucket with eagle handle on top (will be changed out with a skull), a couple boxes, some glass jars, a photo album that will get a makeover, 2 metal containers & 3 flameless candles. Can't wait until tomorrow!!
> 
> OH and I am not a dog person in the least, but I fell in love with this 10 wk old Husky today!! No I didn't buy it.
> View attachment 191287
> View attachment 191288


Omg husky is so cute . 
Great finds for sure love the white wall hanging things


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> Omg husky is so cute .
> Great finds for sure love the white wall hanging things


I knew you'd love both !!! LOL The wall things will probably end up black with some copperish accents.


----------



## 22606

Lots of fantastic buys, Bethany. Also, the dog is very cute
Your werewolf gargoyles are great, ferguc.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds Bethany. I found an IV pole at SA back around Halloween and am still kicking myself that I didn't buy it. It was only $5 and I thought it would be a good base to build a witch around.

Booswife and GOS, glad to be of assistance in passing on the info on the tux. I actually ran across that earlier and was going to post here for everyone to see and couldn't remember what store. I noticed that Booswife wanted a tux and I even did a light search trying to find it for her since the price was great. I am thankful that GOS came along with the info and I got to share it!!!

ferguc, those gargoyles are fantastic.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

printersdevil said:


> Great finds Bethany. I found an IV pole at SA back around Halloween and am still kicking myself that I didn't buy it. It was only $5 and I thought it would be a good base to build a witch around.
> 
> Booswife and GOS, glad to be of assistance in passing on the info on the tux. I actually ran across that earlier and was going to post here for everyone to see and couldn't remember what store. I noticed that Booswife wanted a tux and I even did a light search trying to find it for her since the price was great. I am thankful that GOS came along with the info and I got to share it!!!
> 
> ferguc, those gargoyles are fantastic.


Dang! an I.V pole. That would have been a very cool acquisition !


----------



## printersdevil

oaklawn Crematory, I missed out on it, but Bethany found one today. I know that most of you would used it as an IV pole, but I just wanted it as a base. LOL


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> oaklawn Crematory, I missed out on it, but Bethany found one today. I know that most of you would used it as an IV pole, but I just wanted it as a base. LOL


I haven't decided if it will be part of a display, hold up my Mad Scientist OR Be in the bar holding these IF I can find them or do my own:


----------



## offmymeds

Oh Bethany, I'm so jealous!! I need that IV pole!! haha great score
Go get that puppy!! too cute

and ferguc, those were-goyle things are awesome. Very unusual


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Circa 1979 ?


----------



## splunge999

I got the John Doe prop from Halloween Asylum for $55 and free shipping! Looking forward to adding him into my display somewhere this year! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJLn3iFausc


----------



## ActionJax

splunge999 said:


> I got the John Doe prop from Halloween Asylum for $55 and free shipping! Looking forward to adding him into my display somewhere this year! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJLn3iFausc


How'd you get it for that price? Nice job.


----------



## splunge999

There was an e-mail notification of a discount promo code I used


----------



## 22606

I like your new prop, splunge. Not a bad price for it, especially compared to the $100 or so that it sells for elsewhere.


----------



## Bethany

splunge999 said:


> I got the John Doe prop from Halloween Asylum for $55 and free shipping! Looking forward to adding him into my display somewhere this year! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJLn3iFausc


OMG I would LOVE to put him in the tub!!!


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> OMG I would LOVE to put him in the tub!!!


Yes, he _does_ look to be in need of a bath


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

splunge999 said:


> I got the John Doe prop from Halloween Asylum for $55 and free shipping! Looking forward to adding him into my display somewhere this year! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJLn3iFausc


That is a good buy!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If anyone has been wishing they had one of those Wilton 3D Skull Cake Pans, noticed that _Williams-Sonoma has a limited few left_ on their website for $28. It retails for $35 (20% off). I'm sure Michaels and Joann Fabrics, who sells it during Halloween, has already pulled any stock they might have had left over. The Wilton online site has sold out (back ordered and due in stock in May, at retail price) and says that local retailers will get them in sometime in September. If you need one before then to try out some ideas or maybe for a pirate skull cake for the kids during the summer, WS might be a decent deal for you.

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/skull-cake-pan/?cm_src=AutoSchRel


BTW the Wilton website has lots of great cake decorating ideas for the cake pan if you need some inspiration (search for Skull). Plus the Party Ideas section here on the forum has a thread or two with cakes members have made with it and their tips for baking and decorating.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, you got some good deals, that iv holder is great. and the dog is sooo cute. [couldn't you take a 2 liter pepsi bottle, soak the label off. turn it upside down, and run a rope through it for an iv bottle? attaché some fish tubing for the iv drips?
furguc, no info other than they are way cool. and 2 of tham is better yet
booswife, thanks for posting those pictures. that looks to be a cool prop and not a bad price. I like the battery pack feature. most times it's hard to get at the button for the battery to turn on the item or to replace the battery
splunge, john doe is an awesome prop.


----------



## scareu72

Got these two gems this week for my Carnival of Clowns theme I'm doing this year!


----------



## 22606

Both of the masks are fantastic, scareu72.


----------



## scareu72

Garthgoyle said:


> Both of the masks are fantastic, scareu72.


Yeah pretty cool start to the season with many more to come! Shhh! Don't tell my wife that last part!


----------



## doto

scareu72 said:


> Yeah pretty cool start to the season with many more to come! Shhh! Don't tell my wife that last part!


Boy do I know that, What happens on HF stays on HF.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Woo hoo! My set of two distressed tuxes arrived today from Halloween Asylum and _boy are they nice_. Really excited to use them for my haunt. Tried calling Nancy and Brandy to thank them but either they are gone for the week now or snowed in somewhere (hope the former!). Anyway if they are checking into HF this weekend, hope they see this. Plan to call you Monday to thank by phone. 

I probably won't get a chance to dress up a pair of skeletons until early part of next week but will post a photo when I do.


----------



## 22606

From Big Lots: Home Decor section - Victorian storage box ($15); Home/Kitchen - pack of 8 microfiber dishcloths ($5) & 2 drying mats with patterns ($4 each); Seasonal - 4 hobnail cups ($2 each) & matching pitcher ($12).


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Got this lot for $1.50 at the flea market, guess who in the photo is going in the jar?


----------



## Bethany

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Got this lot for $1.50 at the flea market, guess who in the photo is going in the jar?
> View attachment 191708


I'm gonna say the one with the rolls. LOL


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Got this lot for $1.50 at the flea market, guess who in the photo is going in the jar?


The pumpkin, undoubtedly Nice haul there, xxScorpion64xx.


----------



## hallorenescene

boy, those masks are amazing. I love clown masks. will someone be wearing them? or will you be incorporating them into props? and, I hope you post all the rest of your masks.
looking forward to a photo gos.
garth, nice items
the only doll that might fit in that jar is the one in the middle. unless you are just using the doll heads. then I say all 3. poor dollies


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Bethany was right Hallo, using Old Man Bakke technique, sticking the one with the rolls in the oven to soften him up to fit in jar.


----------



## booswife02

Garthgoyle said:


> From Big Lots: Home Decor section - Victorian storage box ($15); Home/Kitchen - pack of 8 microfiber dishcloths ($5) & 2 drying mats with patterns ($4 each); Seasonal - 4 hobnail cups ($2 each) & matching pitcher ($12).
> View attachment 191706


Love these things. You have great taste!


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> From Big Lots: Home Decor section - Victorian storage box ($15); Home/Kitchen - pack of 8 microfiber dishcloths ($5) & 2 drying mats with patterns ($4 each); Seasonal - 4 hobnail cups ($2 each) & matching pitcher ($12).
> View attachment 191706


I try to avoid black fabric of any kind for household stuff due to this guy


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, he's so cute.
scorpion, that will be a cool jar. I hope you post pictures.


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, he's so cute.


I think so too!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, nice items.





booswife02 said:


> Love these things. You have great taste!


Thank you both very much.



Bethany said:


> I try to avoid black fabric of any kind for household stuff due to this guy
> View attachment 191717


Understandable... I remember one time when a friend brought over someone who was wearing a black wool peacoat and he sat in the chair that the dog used to be fond of, leaving the back of the jacket full of fur (no one told him, either)


----------



## printersdevil

cool finds. 

I can't wait to see the doll in the jar!


----------



## Bethany

If we ignore it will it go away?


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> If we ignore it will it go away?


Moi? No. It doesn't work that way...


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Moi? No. It doesn't work that way...


LOL No Not you Garth!! The Spammer. Love your posts!!

They must have taken care of the annoyance.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> LOL No Not you Garth!! The Spammer. Love your posts!!
> 
> They must have taken care of the annoyance.


They do get annoying. Thank you, Bethany


----------



## printersdevil

Is that the one that send out friend requsts and has never posted at all???


----------



## Bethany

no someone posted 4 times on different threads, but looks like they were taken care of. 
I don't know why people join a forum just to be rude.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I just had to buy one of these CD's...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190871836878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## pacman

I don't know if its me afraid of my own mortality Stringy_Jack but i cannot look at those , they really upset me , i find them extremely unsettling , it probably is me as i know they were a very common thing in Victorian times , its like the scene in the movie THE OTHERS , when they used them as part of the storyline as the reveal about the servants , it seriously creep-ed me out more so than the other scary scenes .


----------



## booswife02

Stringy_Jack said:


> I just had to buy one of these CD's...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190871836878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


I'm with you pacman. There is a pic floating around pintrest of an entire family laying on the bed. I hate to find it when I'm looking at everyones boards! It creeps me out. 

That is a great find though Jack. Good deal. No need for searching all over the internet. I can't wait to see what you do with them just don't send them to me. Haha..


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I have to admit some of the images creep me out also and I guess that's the draw for me, they send cold chills up my spine. Some of these printed and hung in old frames on the walls will definitely add the creep factor to any room. Pacman I do believe looking at your own mortality through pictures like these is unselling.


----------



## 22606

That postmortem CD is a marvelous buy, Stringy_Jack.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Took advantage of free shipping at Oriental Trading (see Coupons/Discounts for code) and ordered 4 more of the flaming torches for my bamboo tiki poles, and 2 masks. 

One mask I'll use for my carnival--as a sword swallower I hope if it comes out like I think or hope it will, haha--and an alien mask for one of my cryo chambers. It was one of the kids' Alien (vs Predator Requiem) masks and the descrip says it has an agaping mouth. I'd love to have the kids approach the tube and have the chambered alien shoot a tongue or some liquid out at them. It was only a 3/4 mask but since I'll only have a small window on the cryo chamber near the face, otherwise solid tube, figure it will work. No use paying for a full-head mask when it won't get seen.


----------



## frogkid11

Answered a Craigslist ad for a full size wooden barrel for $15 (the pic from the ad is below) and when I got there to pick it up, the nice lady threw it another wooden barrel that is about half the height, for FREE !! How awesome is that??!!!


----------



## 22606

Sounds like a plan, GoS. I especially like the idea regarding the alien mask spitting an object at the gawkers.

Fantastic score, frogkid.


----------



## pacman

It will definitely create a creep factor Stringy_Jack , like i said really creep-ed me out the way they used it in THE OTHERS , and as booswife02 made a good point it was a good buy all the same , i listened to a program on BBC RADIO 4 recently and apparently that type of photography is being used again over there in the states , they found it helps with grieving and loss especially with children and babies , and i guess that seeing as the proof is it can help some with the grieving process then even though it can be upsetting it seems it has a purpose even in our modern world .


----------



## printersdevil

Great barrel(s) for a great price frogkid11. I know that many here would love to have one or both of those.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, those are really creapy photos. so are they saying they are all dead people? so they dressed the one up as an animal, and posed it on all fours? and what's with the ones sitting with a character dressed as a ghost? that one is the creepiest of them.
nice barrels frogkid.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Pacman, I didn't know they are using postmortem photos again? Hey if it helps the family through the grieving process I'm all for it. Hallorenescene, no not all are postmortem some are just creepy or Halloween related like the one with the kid dressed as a animal. As for the one dressed as a "ghost" believe it or not that was a common practice in the 1800's and she is not a ghost but, more than likely the child's mother. Do a Google search for "Hidden mothers in CDV's" and it will show how they tried to hide the mothers in children's photos back in the day, strange for us today but that's what they like back then....and yes they are creepy. I'm really looking forward to seeing what's all on this CD.


----------



## scareme

hallorenescene said:


> stringy, those are really creapy photos. so are they saying they are all dead people? so they dressed the one up as an animal, and posed it on all fours? and what's with the ones sitting with a character dressed as a ghost? that one is the creepiest of them.
> nice barrels frogkid.


Yes, the person dressed as a ghost would have been the mother. Notice her hands, under the sheet, rest on each shoulder. They were there to hold the children up for the picture. But I don't know why they didn't want to be seen. Here is another example.

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/98/12/f5/9812f5c8cce74bf7e021700053c3cf17.jpg


----------



## pumpkinpie

Bethany said:


> I try to avoid black fabric of any kind for household stuff due to this guy
> View attachment 191717


Omg....he's absolutely adorable!!!!! Want, want, want!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

pumpkinpie said:


> Omg....he's absolutely adorable!!!!! Want, want, want!!!!!


And he is SO sweet....most of the time. He does have an evil side.


----------



## hallorenescene

maybe the mothers weren't dead, so they dressed them as ghosts since they were from a different plane. but they needed them to hold the children up. back then there probably wasn't a lot of picture taking, so maybe this was something they did so they would at least have a remembrance of them. I remember being at a friends house one day, and her uncle had died, and she whipped out a picture of him in his coffin and showed me. it gross/freaked me out they took pictures of her uncle dead. years later, a member of our family died, and a few days after the funeral, my sister passed around photos of that family member in the coffin, good thing that friend had done it years before, so I wasn't taken aback so bad. my sister said, even if you don't like this now, years down the road you may like to remember how everything was. well, it's years later, and I still don't want to look at that picture, and I'm for sure not going to whip it out and show it to others. you know though, I haven't gotten rid of the picture either. go figure.


----------



## scareme

hallorenescene said:


> maybe the mothers weren't dead, so they dressed them as ghosts since they were from a different plane. but they needed them to hold the children up. back then there probably wasn't a lot of picture taking, so maybe this was something they did so they would at least have a remembrance of them. I remember being at a friends house one day, and her uncle had died, and she whipped out a picture of him in his coffin and showed me. it gross/freaked me out they took pictures of her uncle dead. years later, a member of our family died, and a few days after the funeral, my sister passed around photos of that family member in the coffin, good thing that friend had done it years before, so I wasn't taken aback so bad. my sister said, even if you don't like this now, years down the road you may like to remember how everything was. well, it's years later, and I still don't want to look at that picture, and I'm for sure not going to whip it out and show it to others. you know though, I haven't gotten rid of the picture either. go figure.


The only picture we have of my sister is in her coffin. She only lived a day, so there was no time for pictures. My father took it and my mother has never looked at it. I only saw it after my Mom had passed. I was going through a box of my Father's and there were several pictures of his side of the family. There was a picture of my great-great Grandfather, after he had passed. With both pictures, at first I turned them down, then after a few minutes, I had to look. This was family, history. My g-g grandfather was dressed in a military uniform, like the rough riders wore. Like I said, history.


----------



## Paint It Black

Found this wire basket at Home Goods for $7.99. The plan is to write "spare parts" on the chalkboard sign, and fill the basket with dollar store plastic arms and legs for the Mad Lab.


----------



## scareme

That basket is really cute. You can put fruit and vegs in it and use it in the kitchen the rest of the year. Unless you just leave the body parts in it, and leave that in the kitchen the rest of the year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint, Did it come in a few sizes? If so I think I saw it in my HG and others will probably find it in theirs too. I remember liking the look and thought of using it for my zombie farmer scene. Wanted something vintage looking. Passed on it though. Nice buy. Sounds like a reasonable price. How large was the one you bought? I have some old-looking wooden crates I decided to use instead but my eye always likes the see-thru look of the wire baskets. Passed on a wire apple bushel basket a few months ago at HG. Probably breakdown and pick up a wire basket at some point although the more I use to set the scene outside the more I have bring in that night!


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, the wire basket is 15" x 10" x 7" tall. They had some in other sizes. Some had a chalkboard sign shaped like a chicken, or pig. There were also some similar sized wire baskets that had no sign on them and no handles, and they were twice the price!?!

I have a 3-tiered white metal rolling cart that I bought at a rummage sale. I was also thinking of using a wooden crate, but the basket will fit on one of the shelves, and will show off the "spare parts" nicely, I think.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Some had a chalkboard sign shaped like a chicken, or pig.


Why would you not have chosen one of those baskets? Great buy, PIB.


----------



## pacman

I didn't know either Stringy_Jack until i heard it from a radio show on BBC RADIO 4 last year called THINKING ALLOWED , the lady that was talking about the post mortem photos had brought out a book called PHOTOGRAPHY AND DEATH by Audrey Linkman , They said there were actual photographers back then in Victorian and Edwardian times who specialized in post mortem photos and it was extremely common in the U.S. and in England and they would come and setup in the home , usually with poses in sleep attitudes and in poses of rest which when some had died painful deaths helped the family to remember them in a calmer restful pose , they explained because of the many people who were migrating they used them to help the relatives maybe now living on another continent etc . They also had a discussion explaining how they were being used again to help people deal with grief , especially dealing with the deaths of newborn and young babies etc . I had never seen or heard of the photos with the dead children with people dressed as ghosts , i find that really disturbing , but its a different world we live in now , and i am sure it must have helped them in some way , i looked up the book on amazon U.K. , it actually looked very informative and quite interesting , albeit morbid . I am sure amazon U.S. have it available , have a look Stringy_Jack see what you think .


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh paint it black, that is a fun idea. after my mom passed away, I sent a huge box of family photos to a cousin. maybe I should have gone through the box, maybe there was a surprise in it. but, when I look at some of the photos you have posted, it's hard to tell they are dead. so how would I have known. does anyone know the actual reason they have someone dressed as a ghost in the pictures? I agree, it's kinda disturbing.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> does anyone know the actual reason they have someone dressed as a ghost in the pictures? I agree, it's kinda disturbing.


What it comes down to is that photographers often attempted to hide mothers in children's photographs, with blankets thrown over them to make it appear that they were a chair or other item blending in with the background, sometimes unsuccessfully, leading to a 'ghost'. This was done primarily for live portraits, allowing the mothers to keep their fidgeting children calm enough to have a picture taken. Why it would be attempted in postmortem photography, I've no clue, but it certainly does lend a more ominous look many times.


----------



## pacman

HELL YES , creeps me out for sure , but as much as it does its still a really fascinating and quite sad subject .


----------



## Stringy_Jack

pacman said:


> HELL YES , creeps me out for sure , but as much as it does its still a really fascinating and quite sad subject .


 I agree creepy as it gets. I'll go through the CD when I get it and pick a few shots to post on my Halloween Facebook page...with a strong warning...so you guys/gals can look if you want. I'll have to post a thread soon (not sure what section) where we can talk about the subject because I think it's very interesting..and as have been stated a number of times...creepy as hell!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yes, I find that creepy too. I'm pretty sure my parents took a photo of my grandmother and my brother. I hope they get rid of the photos before they pass their old family photos onto me. I for one, don't want to attend open casket funerals and don't want one for myself. Actually I don't even want a funeral. When my brother and I were little kids we'd get dragged to various funerals by our parents for people they had known. Sometimes we insisted on waiting in the car, other times we were dragged inside with them. I always hated that and think it became the foundation for how I feel now. We always thought it was odd how people commented on the dead person and were kind of grossed out by people wanting to kiss or touch the departed as well. I know funerals are more for the living but it doesn't help me.

The funny thing I guess is that I have absolutely no problem with halloween cemetary scenes or skeletons in coffins, etc. I do find it strange that feeling that way I'm such a big fan of Halloween but that's really more about dressing up as kids and going around the neighborhoods with my mom. My brother and I both loved dressing up and going trick or treating.

I do find the portraits with the blanketed ghost people really odd and interesting.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Stringy_Jack said:


> I agree creepy as it gets. I'll go through the CD when I get it and pick a few shots to post on my Halloween Facebook page...with a strong warning...so you guys/gals can look if you want. I'll have to post a thread soon (not sure what section) where we can talk about the subject because I think it's very interesting..and as have been stated a number of times...creepy as hell!


I look forward to hearing back from you on the cd when you get it


----------



## scareme

Stringy_Jack said:


> I agree creepy as it gets. I'll go through the CD when I get it and pick a few shots to post on my Halloween Facebook page...with a strong warning...so you guys/gals can look if you want. I'll have to post a thread soon (not sure what section) where we can talk about the subject because I think it's very interesting..and as have been stated a number of times...creepy as hell!


I agree we should probably start a thread just about this subject matter. It's a subject you can really get into. And I fell sorry for someone checking in here to see what new things we've gotten, and start reading this. lol It is a Halloween site. You never know what you'll find. Love to see some of the pics you have Stringy Jack.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Yea I think we have high-jacked this thread long enough, I'll post some photos when I can and start a new thread in maybe the horror section.


----------



## Bethany

Today I picked up some green tubing to use in my Mad Scientist set up. It will run from corked test tubes to corked flasks, etc. Maybe even into a brain. 
Also picked up a Nordic 2 house "ginger bread mold". Will either be a gift down the line or used for Spooky houses for Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I love ghost books i ordered this today looking forward to seeing how it is 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Ghost-Han...ential+Guide+to+Ghosts,+Spirits,+and+Specters


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Got an email that my items from Oriental Trading will be here Monday, yeah. BTW they extended their free ship offer on any order until tonight. I posted about the extension in Coupons area but thought I'd mention it one last time.

Also looking forward to two origami books to arrive--one called Zombiorigami and the other Monster Origami. I was inspired by a post and purchase from Kilted Candyman (thanks again for all the info on the designs inside). Sure I'll get some cute ideas for place settings or buffet decorations.


----------



## Cloe

Well, I finally got a response from Home Decorators regarding my cracked chalkboard. I ordered it off e-bay since the price was the same as their website and am glad I did. I had to file a complaint with e-bay and they finally responded and are sending me a label to return it. I asked if they were going to send a replacement and their response was "no we don't do exchanges" and I would have to reorder if I wanted another and will receive a credit within 5 days of their receiving the item back. Sure am glad it wasn't an expensive piece of furniture that I bought on sale or with free shipping and certainly will avoid ever doing so. Fortunately for myself I already did order a replacement on the 20% off and free shipping day fearing they would sell out before they got around to responding and replacing it.


----------



## IowaGuy

Not a Halloween prop, I'm saving up for some detailed goodies for 2014, but I got myself two new pistols for the gun enthusiasts out there. Colt 1911 .45 and Taurus .357 snubnose.


----------



## hallorenescene

cloe, that's to bad your chalkboard came broken. even though they are refunding you, you are out the shipping costs. well, at least you are being refunded.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I posted a thread in the horror section with some of the postmortem photos off the CD I bought.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

So excited, found this 27 inch Angel at the flea market I go to every Saturday. Got it for $18.00, slight damage to top of head and base but still solid. It's going in my graveyard, woot woot!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Scorpion, that angel is perfect for the cemetery, and large enough to really make an impact. Great price.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Scorpion, that angel is awesome  what a find


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, I think you got a wonderful addition to your cemetary


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Paint It Black said:


> Scorpion, that angel is perfect for the cemetery, and large enough to really make an impact. Great price.


Thanks PIB, I agree with you about the size, looks bigger in person


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thank you all..


----------



## 22606

Great scores. I really like your angel, xxScorpion64xx.


----------



## jdubbya

xxScorpion64xx said:


> So excited, found this 27 inch Angel at the flea market I go to every Saturday. Got it for $18.00, slight damage to top of head and base but still solid. It's going in my graveyard, woot woot!!
> View attachment 192096
> 
> 
> View attachment 192097
> 
> 
> View attachment 192098
> 
> 
> View attachment 192099


SWEET!! Perfect for a cemetery!! Can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

xxScorpion64xx
That angel is freaking awesome! She is gorgeous- and will look amazing with a blue light on her or near her 

Anyone have any idea what this thing actually is? I got it at Goodwill, it's over 2 feet tall, hollow plastic and gaudy as all get out! Maybe I can add lights inside because the unit itself is hollow? I plan to paint it grey tones, creep out the cherubs, and put it in my cemetery scene. As tacky as it is, I am totally in love with it!


----------



## Bethany

It may have had a floral arrangement in it.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

3pinkpoodles said:


> xxScorpion64xx
> That angel is freaking awesome! She is gorgeous- and will look amazing with a blue light on her or near her
> 
> Anyone have any idea what this thing actually is? I got it at Goodwill, it's over 2 feet tall, hollow plastic and gaudy as all get out! Maybe I can add lights inside because the unit itself is hollow? I plan to paint it grey tones, creep out the cherubs, and put it in my cemetery scene. As tacky as it is, I am totally in love with it!
> 
> View attachment 192123


I think its a plastic target for small caliber handguns.....I've seen 'em before; they are a lot of fun.


----------



## Bethany

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I think its a plastic target for small caliber handguns.....I've seen 'em before; they are a lot of fun.


LOL Are you saying you don't like them?


----------



## 22606

3pinkpoodles said:


> Anyone have any idea what this thing actually is? I got it at Goodwill, it's over 2 feet tall, hollow plastic and gaudy as all get out!


Cupid and his lover? I like your description of the item, although I am sure that it will look really nice when redone


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Bethany said:


> LOL Are you saying you don't like them?


No, I'm saying I love them....They put the "fun" back into target shooting. Sometimes it gets really boring shooting a paper target.


----------



## booswife02

xxScorpion64xx said:


> So excited, found this 27 inch Angel at the flea market I go to every Saturday. Got it for $18.00, slight damage to top of head and base but still solid. It's going in my graveyard, woot woot!!
> View attachment 192096
> 
> 
> View attachment 192097
> 
> 
> View attachment 192098
> 
> 
> View attachment 192099


She's beautiful and her damage makes her even better for the cemetery. Great deal


----------



## booswife02

Hit the jackpot and found a real cast iron cauldron. It was $40. They gave me a military discount and I got it for $33 It is small, perfect for tabletop. Super heavy. My kids can't pick it up. 

Saki can't wait to get your review on that ghost book.


----------



## Jules17

Wow booswife, those are great finds!!


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, that is great!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

That cauldron is cool !


----------



## BlueFrog

*booswife* that cauldron is an astounding score. These pop up at antique shows from time to time, always at an eye-popping price. My jealousy knows no bounds! 
________________________________

My own recent purchases once again sound like a witch's recipe: custom-dyed skin of a silver pheasant; dyed tailfeathers of a peacock; resin cast head of a red-tailed hawk; real head of a golden pheasant. When mixed together with the glass eyes of a ringneck pheasant, the end result will hopefully be a phoenix prop. Hopefully.

I also picked up a replica marine toad and a replica tiger salamander to use as sculpting references. I want to upsize both (and turn the tiger salamanders into their close cousins, fire salamanders) and I know from experience that they are harder to sculpt from photos than one might think. I believe the replicas, cast from actual animals, will be invaluable.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

booswife02 said:


> Hit the jackpot and found a real cast iron cauldron. It was $40. They gave me a military discount and I got it for $33 It is small, perfect for tabletop. Super heavy. My kids can't pick it up.
> 
> Saki can't wait to get your review on that ghost book.



Besides looking so great, you can bet any neighborhood kids wanting to steal it would probably give up on that idea!


----------



## booswife02

True GOS! No one is running down the street with that thing! Haha..

BlueFrog your finds are seriously always interesting


----------



## Saki.Girl

Omg I love the pot I have been keeping a eye out for one here great find for sure 


booswife02 said:


> Hit the jackpot and found a real cast iron cauldron. It was $40. They gave me a military discount and I got it for $33 It is small, perfect for tabletop. Super heavy. My kids can't pick it up.
> 
> Saki can't wait to get your review on that ghost book.


----------



## doto

Sounds great. I have all the confidence in the world your Phoenix will be great. If not throw a bunch of ashes down and say it is in the middle of its metamorphosis.



BlueFrog said:


> *booswife* that cauldron is an astounding score. These pop up at antique shows from time to time, always at an eye-popping price. My jealousy knows no bounds!
> ________________________________
> 
> My own recent purchases once again sound like a witch's recipe: custom-dyed skin of a silver pheasant; dyed tailfeathers of a peacock; resin cast head of a red-tailed hawk; real head of a golden pheasant. When mixed together with the glass eyes of a ringneck pheasant, the end result will hopefully be a phoenix prop. Hopefully.
> 
> I also picked up a replica marine toad and a replica tiger salamander to use as sculpting references. I want to upsize both (and turn the tiger salamanders into their close cousins, fire salamanders) and I know from experience that they are harder to sculpt from photos than one might think. I believe the replicas, cast from actual animals, will be invaluable.


----------



## Saki.Girl

xxScorpion64xx said:


> So excited, found this 27 inch Angel at the flea market I go to every Saturday. Got it for $18.00, slight damage to top of head and base but still solid. It's going in my graveyard, woot woot!!
> View attachment 192096
> 
> 
> View attachment 192097
> 
> 
> View attachment 192098
> 
> 
> View attachment 192099



love the angel great score


----------



## printersdevil

I picked up quite a few small odds and ends yesterday and again today. Since I got there too late to mail my reaper package, I came home and added something to it out of guilt. LOL Then today, I ran back down to a little thrift store that I found last weekend and found a nice size box that had various possibilities. When I got home I realized that what I did last night would fit great in it and so I had to paint it and then customize it to work with the items.

Let's see, I found a cool wooden box that holds two decks of cards that I thought might be good to hold some witches cards. I ordered two different sets of Love Spell cards from eBay and they are really interesting, to. One was still sealed in factory plastic. I think I only paid about $5 each. 

I also found a nice long wooden box incense burner. I thought it and the card box would be good in a witches box or suitcase. 

I found a really nice ceramic cat that has beautiful green eyes. I will paint it black. I also picked up another interesting spice rack with all the bottles at the Salvation Army. They thankfully don't have labels so will be easier to use. I just need to soak and wash them. They sit on a double deck wooden carousel.

I passed over a red statute of Aphrodite last week and went back to hopefully buy her and she was gone! I thought I could use her with my love spell things I am working on. Dang it!

Found three nice bottles for a total of 80 cents! Then at one of our GWs they had a special on flower vases-buy one an get one free. I found a nice bottle that was filled with potpourri that the considered a vase. I can add a cork to it and it has a good shape and I found one more. When she rang them up she charged me for the cheaper one first and said oh well you are one of our best customers so don't worry!

Passed on a nice pair of very pointy toed black shoes, but think I will pick them up tomorrow for $3 to use as a prop. I know I will regret it if I don't.

Several long strands of white pearl looking beads that I can use for $1 and two nice candle type stands for under a dollar each to use for crystal balls. I have several, but thought I could share the wealth later. I am just afraid to try tomail the ceiling fan globes. They are so thin and fragile.

Had fun out looking most of Saturday and enjoying the sunshine. Sorry for all of you still in the freezer zones. It was in the 70s yesterday and we have a change of freezing again this week with possible accumulation of ice or snow. This is the craziest weather!!!


----------



## BlueFrog

doto said:


> Sounds great. I have all the confidence in the world your Phoenix will be great. If not throw a bunch of ashes down and say it is in the middle of its metamorphosis.


:smacks forehead: That is a brilliant idea that would have saved me a fortune if only I had thought of it!


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, I think it is pretty. it is a vase that held flower arrangements, and caliber shots depending on the owner. 
garth is getting mushy, I can't handle that
booswife, I like the legs on that cauldron
bluefrog, I agree, your finds are always interesting


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I think its a plastic target for small caliber handguns.....I've seen 'em before; they are a lot of fun.


 haha Oaklawn. It is seriously ugly.... but that is my own opinion ---- I will make it pretty when I turn it into a lovely Halloween piece


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Garthgoyle said:


> Cupid and his lover? I like your description of the item, although I am sure that it will look really nice when redone


 Thanks--- I think I can work with it .....


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Booswife---- AWESOME find! I'd be super excited to discover that cauldron... no cheapie plastic stuff there!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

3pinkpoodles said:


> haha Oaklawn. It is seriously ugly.... but that is my own opinion ---- I will make it pretty when I turn it into a lovely Halloween piece


LOL! I can't wait to see it done!


----------



## Bethany

I found a large amount of chains (jewelery) yesterday for $1.50. Going to use them on some bottles after seeing this one:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those are really nice looking bottles Bethany.


----------



## Bethany

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Those are really nice looking bottles Bethany.


Now if I can actually make some close to this good.


----------



## Woodsy

I have been on the look out for bottles of all types. I just bought a bunch from a flea market and packed them all away before I took pictures. This one I just got on an ON LINE AUCTION. It was listed as a Firenze Italy VINTAGE GREEN Glass Apothecary Jar.The listing says its about 13" tall,I have not received it yet but for $10 plus shipping I thought it was a great deal. Not sure why it says GREEN the picture sure does not make it look GREEN.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Woodsy said:


> I have been on the look out for bottles of all types. I just bought a bunch from a flea market and packed them all away before I took pictures. This one I just got on an ON LINE AUCTION. It was listed as a Firenze Italy VINTAGE GREEN Glass Apothecary Jar.The listing says its about 13" tall,I have not received it yet but for $10 plus shipping I thought it was a great deal. Not sure why it says GREEN the picture sure does not make it look GREEN.
> 
> View attachment 192212


It looks like a fun jar!


----------



## booswife02

Got all of these things today at my thrift store for $14.14

Going to paint most of it. The bowl and plate are wood so maybe I'll stencil something on them.

The scary stories I'm going to decoupage on mason jars and the other book is a Stephen king book. I'll make a spell book out of it. Somehow I don't think he will mind. 

Some of this will get used for the upcoming mini reaper


----------



## booswife02

woodsy that bottle is beautiful, much better than my jelly jars!


----------



## booswife02

Bethany said:


> I found a large amount of chains (jewelery) yesterday for $1.50. Going to use them on some bottles after seeing this one:
> View attachment 192207


fantastic idea Bethany, I love these! love the jute twine and the metal chains together, great look! can not wait to see them


----------



## 22606

Neat bottle, Woodsy. Maybe it has a _very_ slight greenish tint?

Those are excellent items, booswife, and I see that your pooch also approves.


----------



## booswife02

Yes Garth. She has to stick her big wet nose on everything that comes into the house!


----------



## scareu72

booswife02 said:


> Hit the jackpot and found a real cast iron cauldron. It was $40. They gave me a military discount and I got it for $33 It is small, perfect for tabletop. Super heavy. My kids can't pick it up.
> 
> Saki can't wait to get your review on that ghost book.


What can't I ever find s**t like that?!?! lol


----------



## scareu72

hallorenescene said:


> boy, those masks are amazing. I love clown masks. will someone be wearing them? or will you be incorporating them into props? and, I hope you post all the rest of your masks.
> looking forward to a photo gos.
> garth, nice items
> the only doll that might fit in that jar is the one in the middle. unless you are just using the doll heads. then I say all 3. poor dollies


Hallorenescen - The Pennywise mask is going into a prop I am making. I am making a sewer like the Sewer scene in "IT". It should be pretty cool. The other is going on a prop as well. Bought a Ringmaster costume. He will be my Carnival of Clowns Clownmaster.


----------



## printersdevil

Woodsy, nice bottle. I am kicking myself because one of the thrift stores owned by a nonprofit had all their perfume bottles for 1/2 off last week. They had some really pretty ones and a few of the atomizers. Ipassed and now wish I would have picked up a few.


----------



## printersdevil

Scareu72. I like the sound of the Carnival of Clowns Ringmaster. Can't wait to see your stuff.

Booswife, I think I have that book of tales somewhere. Or at least the kids used to have it. I may have sold it or donated it. Hmmmm....

I have also been picking up photo albums or scrapbooks/ I would love to find some of the old school style scrapbooks that were tied with brown rope laces.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I finally bought the finials for the front of my cemetery fence. I ordered 80 finials, prolly 1/2 of the finials I needed.


----------



## texaslucky

Found a great dress today at a thrift store that could be used for a witch or maybe a vampire. It is black and flowing. I called my mother and she told me that I was officially hooked if I bought a black outfit for the potential of being another witch! Guess she is right about that. Now, I need some witchy shoes.


----------



## hallorenescene

woodsy, nice jar. got any special plans for it? with the slight green tint, I wonder how it would do under a black light?
Bethany, very cool turn out on those bottles.
booswife, nice scores.
scareu, the movie it [and I also read the book] was a good scary movie. that clown should scare everyone. I hope you post pics when you're done. you will have a rocking haunt


----------



## booswife02

texaslucky said:


> Found a great dress today at a thrift store that could be used for a witch or maybe a vampire. It is black and flowing. I called my mother and she told me that I was officially hooked if I bought a black outfit for the potential of being another witch! Guess she is right about that. Now, I need some witchy shoes.


if you go looking around on these threads you will be hooked for sure!!!


----------



## doto

Just won an auction on ebay for this replica Fox Skull. $4.00 Cdn including shipping. 










So far I have added the following replica skulls to my collection the last couple months
Fox, racoon fox, eel, 2x weasel, cat skull.....I am still out for the elusive replica leopard skull at a really good price.


----------



## doto

I am LOVING everyone's apothecary bottles. I have been lucky to receive some great ones from my last two secret repears (kerimonster and Mistress of the Abyss). I may actually try my hand at some.


----------



## BlueFrog

doto said:


> Just won an auction on ebay for this replica Fox Skull. $4.00 Cdn including shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have added the following replica skulls to my collection the last couple months
> Fox, racoon fox, eel, 2x weasel, cat skull.....I am still out for the elusive replica leopard skull at a really good price.


Watch etsy. There was a seller who had them sporadically, though I haven't checked recently.


----------



## hallorenescene

so doto, nice score. just wondering how you plan on using your skulls?


----------



## 22606

Great little skull, doto.


----------



## doto

hallorenescene said:


> so doto, nice score. just wondering how you plan on using your skulls?


Thanks Everyone,

Every year I build a new witches cabinet out of pallets and I plan on adding most of the new skulls to this display. This may free up some of the "human" skulls so i can stain them and add them to my underworld display. The weasel skulls are small so I may try putting them into an apothecary/specimen jar. 

Here's last years witches cabinet, and the underworld skulls in front of the demons flame. As you can see I could use more skulls to hide the flames box.

BlueFrog...thanks for the etsy tip.


----------



## 22606

That is a very nice setup, doto. Your 'palace' candleholder/cage is incredible.


----------



## scareu72

That is freaking awesome!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

doto looks great!


----------



## printersdevil

Love the look of your witch scene. Do you start over every year with a new one, or add a new scene made of pallets? Either way, you do a great job.


----------



## doto

printersdevil said:


> Love the look of your witch scene. Do you start over every year with a new one, or add a new scene made of pallets? Either way, you do a great job.


Thanks again everyone. The scene is relatively similar every year. The wood cabinet itself changes every year. I grab two pallets, strip the planks from opposite sides and sandwich them back togather. This doubles the thickness of the shelves, and i don't have to store it. Some years the kids paint it some years they don't.


----------



## booswife02

Doto what a great idea. It looks great! You should sign up on the pay it forward link. I'm sure someone would send you skulls


----------



## hallorenescene

doto, your set up is very impressive. I like the castle bird house too. if you had some bird skeletons in the cage, I think that would be a nice touch


----------



## doto

hallorenescene said:


> doto, your set up is very impressive. I like the castle bird house too. if you had some bird skeletons in the cage, I think that would be a nice touch




Thanks for the compliments. The cage houses a large crow right now but I like your idea about the bird skeleton a lot. I am changing my allegiance...here's hoping Sylvester catches Tweety.


----------



## pacman

LOOKS FANTASTIC , how hard would it be to get a birds skeleton ??? ..... i tawt i saw a puddy tat ....... sufferin sukkatash


----------



## hallorenescene

well, in that case, you need a tweety and a cat skeleton. I always liked those cartoons


----------



## im the goddess

Nice scores everyone. Doto, very nice set up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlueFrog

Doto, I love your arrangement and now I'm even more eager to see it this year with the new additions. Given how low some of those replica skulls have been selling for, I may pick up a few myself. As much as I pride myself on using the real thing, there are some significant downsides to incorporating them in a publicly accessible outdoor haunt - like the fact that if a kid with candy-encrusted fingers so much as touches them, I will be faced with disposing of a real body 



pacman said:


> LOOKS FANTASTIC , how hard would it be to get a birds skeleton ???


Even in the US, which has insanely restrictive laws about bird parts, chicken and dove are readily available for cheap. I would imagine a host of more interesting bird skeletons would be available in Canada and the U.K. - even crows, which are generally not legal here


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh my, run TOT'ers, RUN!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Took advantage of Halloween Asylum's 25% sale and ordered that feral cat that I've been wanting since before Halloween last year. So glad it was in stock. I just love this cat and might add some patches of fur to it. Great screeching/meowing/hissing sound and love that it's mouth moves too.

Update: 
Either I bought the last they had or my post sent others off to buy one too, but right now they are showing it out of stock and Coming Soon. Didn't want to get anyone excited for no reason.


----------



## doto

BlueFrog said:


> Doto, I love your arrangement and now I'm even more eager to see it this year with the new additions. Given how low some of those replica skulls have been selling for, I may pick up a few myself. As much as I pride myself on using the real thing, there are some significant downsides to incorporating them in a publicly accessible outdoor haunt - like the fact that if a kid with candy-encrusted fingers so much as touches them, I will be faced with disposing of a real body


Thanks, Frankly I would love to have real skulls to display but the price of most would dramatically cut into my budget. Since I am mainly looking at these as unique peices in my display and not collector items I am very happy to get the replicas. 

Replica's do have some bonuses too. I won't be worried about the impact our weather will have on them. (We've had rain or snow 3 of the last 4 Halloweens) Secondly I don't have any lawyer friends who would give me cheap rates in the event "Candy-encrusted Fingers" damaged real skulls. Thirdly, I don't have too much worry importing them, although I am starting to collect some nice yellow tape saying "Inspected by CBSA" (Canadian Border Services Agency). 

In Canada we have a TV show called Border Patrol where they record different areas that the CBSA patrols in Vancouver. I am not sure how the mail arrives into Canada from China but I'd love to see them inspecting my packages on the show. I'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## booswife02

Love this little reaper shelf sitter holding roses and my new nightmares pition bottle.


----------



## Saki.Girl

this i ordered came today


----------



## doto

Saki.Girl said:


> this i ordered came today


Do you think you the book will influence your choice of locales to vaction?


----------



## Saki.Girl

doto said:


> Do you think you the book will influence your choice of locales to vaction?


well have to see how good it is but heck ya would love to find some haunted places to vacation at


----------



## hallorenescene

boosweife, cute shelf sitter, and it goes well with that potion bottle
daki, looks like an interesting book


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome book, Saki,girl. You are going to have an entire library of great books this year.

Booswife, what font is that label in? It is gorgeous. That is the shape of the bottles I bought a couple of weeks ago. There were about 5 of them and came in a wrought iron two level container. Love them. They would be great in that font. I have been mulling over what kind of labels. You just solved that for me. They need to be simple with some very fancy font.


----------



## booswife02

Saki, that book looks awesome!

Doto I know that we always try to vacation somewhere that I can see something Halloweenish, Last year I got to go to New Orleans and Tombstone Arizona while we drove cross country to stay with friends in Vegas. This year I get to visit sleepy hollow and Salem because we are taking the kids to visit New York City. My hubby is awesome about letting me take detours, haha... Im always looking for cool places to see and books like this are awesome inspiration.

PrintersDevil, I don't have a printer so I have to write everything out. I found some pretty script online when I typed gothic script into google. I Left the alphabet up on the screen and tried to write them. I used plain computer paper and wrote it a few different times using a fine tip sharpie, I tore out the one I liked and did my coffee grounds and baking on 200 in the oven that I was telling you about.

I think I am going to do all of my potion bottles this way. They will all match and I will always be able to create new ones that I see instead of keeping bottles and trying to find labels that will fit. I can make the label to fit any bottle I have. I think ill re gift most of the ones that I have made so far.

I got the idea from one that I bought a while ago from etsy. This bottle I got at Michaels for $1.29, I put fine black glitter in it and a few bad dreams written really small and rolled up. I got a wax stamp with a letter B on it (Bernice) and wax sealed the top. I replicated the one from etsy almost exactly. Id like to find some little moons and stars charms to add to the ribbon.


----------



## booswife02

http://www.etsy.com/listing/4555029...to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

this is a link to the one I bought on etsy, she has some really beautiful ones. I bought this one as a gift and when I got it in the mail I realized it wouldn't be that hard to replicate. I wonder if you messaged her if she would tell you the name of her script. It looks hand written to me but all of her labels look the same so I don't know for certain. Maybe if you chose one and bought it when you got it at home you could just copy them.


----------



## booswife02

Printer I messaged her and asked if she would tell me her secret script. I'll let you know asap if she tells me


----------



## booswife02

I got my wax seal from Victorian Trading company, the one on her bottle is a beautiful crescent moon which matches perfectly but I couldn't find one at the time so I got a Letter B
http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/79-da-7919031/107102/holly-brass-stamp-sealing-wax

I just went on victiran trading to copy the link of my letter seal and found that they have a new one now, a bit more expensive but has a ton more seals on it! and a moon!!
http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/79-pn-7920044/107102/eight-faces-wax-seal

her bottles are definitely better quality than mine and no flaws at all but im happy with my reproduction one


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Up for auction this Sunday at the auction house I go to, going to try and get my hands on it cheap. Won’t need to do anything to it, it looks great just the way it is. I know a lot of you hate the zombie babies, but I love them and this would be perfect for them , or maybe something else? Suggestions


----------



## im the goddess

"i got a rock!" said:


> Up for auction this Sunday at the auction house I go to, going to try and get my hands on it cheap. Won’t need to do anything to it, it looks great just the way it is. I know a lot of you hate the zombie babies, but I love them and this would be perfect for them , or maybe something else? Suggestions


 That is a cool idea. I personally don't like the little zombie rugrats, but I can see them up to all sorts of mischief in this buggy.
Maybe a large zombie dog or a zombie pony pulling it.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

I would love a zombie pony


----------



## booswife02

Im seeing some of those tall ghostly like baby dolls, more like a funeral procession, really cool piece!


----------



## booswife02

If anyone is interested the font on that nightmares bottle is copperplate. The lady does hand write them so she adds a few extra curls on the letters to make it fancier. I googled it and their are a ton of downloadable copperplate pages.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from flea market, found this light set up that appears to be for photography or a stage, I want to use it for Halloween lighting, paid $6.00


----------



## BlueFrog

im the goddess said:


> That is a cool idea. I personally don't like the little zombie rugrats, but I can see them up to all sorts of mischief in this buggy.
> Maybe a large zombie dog or a zombie pony pulling it.


I vote for zombie goat!


----------



## BlueFrog

Scorpion, that's a terrific light fixture. I really would have loved to have that to spotlight a corpse when I did my Body Farm display. 

Attached are pictures of the child casket stand I bought on eBay today. Condition is a little rough but check out the detailing on the feet. I have a couple of smaller size prop caskets that should fit nicely on it.


----------



## 22606

I am pretty sure that I have the same book (from years ago), Saki; if I am correct, it is a good read and you should definitely enjoy it.

That is quite an incredible buggy, "i got a rock!". I hope that you manage to win it when the auction comes up. 

Fabulous score on the lighting, xxScorpion64xx.

The stand looks ideal for the purpose, BlueFrog. Excellent buy.


----------



## doto

BlueFrog said:


> Scorpion, that's a terrific light fixture. I really would have loved to have that to spotlight a corpse when I did my Body Farm display.
> 
> Attached are pictures of the child casket stand I bought on eBay today. Condition is a little rough but check out the detailing on the feet. I have a couple of smaller size prop caskets that should fit nicely on it.


Child casket stand??? You are going to have to compliment it with the baby in a jar prop.

Nice eerie find. you have a wonderful imagination for creating an unsettling ambiance.


----------



## BlueFrog

doto said:


> Child casket stand??? You are going to have to compliment it with the baby in a jar prop.
> 
> Nice eerie find. you have a wonderful imagination for creating an unsettling ambiance.


Aww, you say the nicest things *doto*. At the request of a civilian (non-haunter) friend, I am working on a fetus snowglobe. Would that suffice?


----------



## hallorenescene

I got a rock, I hope you score that. wow! it is awesome. I can see a reaper sitting in the drivers seat. and a couple of smartly dressed skeletons sitting in back. 
bluefrog, that is very ornate and cool. I never would have known what it was.
scorpion, that is very useful the light you got. not just for lighting, but for themes too.


----------



## im the goddess

Crossing fingers for you, I got a rock


----------



## 22606

im the goddess said:


> Crossing fingers for you, I got a rock


Do not forget eyes and toes

I truly hope that you do better than getting merely a rock today...


----------



## im the goddess

Garthgoyle said:


> Do not forget eyes and toes
> 
> I truly hope that you do better than getting merely a rock today...


I try to cross my eyes, but it hurts.


----------



## im the goddess

I found these glasses as Ross recently.


----------



## 22606

im the goddess said:


> I try to cross my eyes, but it hurts.


You only have yourself to blame if she loses out...

Fantastic glasses.


----------



## im the goddess

Garthgoyle said:


> You only have yourself to blame if she loses out...
> 
> Fantastic glasses.


I don;t know how I would live with the guilt. Thanks about the glasses. It seemed to be the only set they had.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Really liking those glasses Im a goddess. If you have other Ross' around you and are looking for a set of 8 or more, hit the other locations now and in the upcoming weeks. Think you'll find more unless you wait too long to look. I might look for them myself in my area. BTW are they glass or acrylic?


----------



## 22606

im the goddess said:


> I don;t know how I would live with the guilt. Thanks about the glasses. It seemed to be the only set they had.


Do not beat yourself up if that turns out to be the outcome You are very welcome. I wish that there were a Ross store around, since they seem to have some amazing items, including around Halloween.

I could not help but purchase multiple different black cast-iron crosses, since there was a good sale going tonight and I wanted to reach the amount alloted for no payments for six months (I exceeded it) Five are strictly Victorian, then two also have Western styling. These are the ones that I went with: Rustic Victorian, Fancy Rustic, Rustic Flower, Fancy Dotted, Victorian, Western Victorian, and Star & Horseshoe


----------



## im the goddess

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Really liking those glasses Im a goddess. If you have other Ross' around you and are looking for a set of 8 or more, hit the other locations now and in the upcoming weeks. Think you'll find more unless you wait too long to look. I might look for them myself in my area. BTW are they glass or acrylic?


They are glass. The Ross' around here are not very nice. I doubt I would find any others.

Garthgoyle, those are really nice crosses. What are your plans for them?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Good Anime, truly twisted. but great


----------



## moonwitchkitty

View attachment 192794

Good Anime, truly twisted. but great


----------



## printersdevil

Nice crosses! Love the Victorian ones.


----------



## 22606

im the goddess said:


> Garthgoyle, those are really nice crosses. What are your plans for them?


Thanks. Either a wall of crosses or a room with them spaced out more and sconces and art hung between some. 



moonwitchkitty said:


> Good Anime, truly twisted. but great


I have seen the characters around and it definitely looks interesting. Is the second a live-action film? 



printersdevil said:


> Nice crosses! Love the Victorian ones.


Thank you, printersdevil.


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> I found these glasses as Ross recently.
> 
> View attachment 192778
> View attachment 192779


I'd be careful about putting them through the dishwasher. Check 1 first. I bought 2 sets of the skull & crossbones ones at Ross. 1 set was fine the other all the skulls came off in the dishwasher! I was so ticked. Seams they didn't heat set 1 set of the glasses.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> I'd be careful about putting them through the dishwasher. Check 1 first. I bought 2 sets of the skull & crossbones ones at Ross. 1 set was fine the other all the skulls came off in the dishwasher! I was so ticked. Seams they didn't heat set 1 set of the glasses.


thanks for the warning. Trevor ran them through the dishwasher yesterday. They seem to be fine. We should probably hand wash these from now on.


----------



## Bethany

My others have held up great. If you want another set, I can check the ross stores around here when I'm out and about.


----------



## im the goddess

Thanks for the offer, but I don't need any more. I have so many glasses that storage is an issue.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> I found these glasses as Ross recently.
> 
> View attachment 192778
> View attachment 192779


I have shot glasses that match these


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I don't need any more. I have so many glasses that storage is an issue.


LOL I have BOXES of glasses stored in the garage. Going to go through them over time & sell some off. 


Today I scored a box of bottles for $4. Nice size & shape. Going to make great potion bottles!


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> LOL I have BOXES of glasses stored in the garage. Going to go through them over time & sell some off.
> 
> 
> Today I scored a box of bottles for $4. Nice size & shape. Going to make great potion bottles!


oooooo, I have boxes of bottles in the garage too. I'd love to see pictures of yours. Also, I could never sell my babies. I might purge to goodwill, no, they're mine, all mine. Slumps into the corner rubbing her glass, saying my precious.


----------



## im the goddess

I ran out and took photos of my bottles and glasses. Thank god they were really blurry. If I had posted them, you guys would be calling the men with nets. I'll have to post some time.


----------



## sumrtym

A dozen of each of these six coins (72 all together) made of pewter and plated to look silver / gold for $43.56 shipped. I have a really nice tabletop treasure chest I won back in 2001 custom crafted by an excellent woodworker (he restores furniture) that I'm going to put them in on top of a tray to look more full for my Halloween mini-pirate display.


----------



## im the goddess

sumrtym said:


> A dozen of each of these six coins (72 all together) made of pewter and plated to look silver / gold for $43.56 shipped. I have a really nice tabletop treasure chest I won back in 2001 custom crafted by an excellent woodworker (he restores furniture) that I'm going to put them in on top of a tray to look more full for my Halloween mini-pirate display.
> View attachment 192930


 ooooo, nice.

Alright here is a teaser of my glass fetish








main kitchen cabinet. On the top shelf, Waterford, Lismore: 12 champagne, 12 claret, 12 goblets and assorted others. I have at least 6 Waterford shot glasses and stemmed cordial glasses. On the bottom shelf is my set of French campaign glasses we use for every day. That is since we have kids. In my wet bar, I have my Mikasa, Uptown for everyday. I have 8 champagne, 8 stemmed goblets, 8 wine, and 8 high ball, and 8 double old fashion glasses. These were the everyday glasses pre kids. I also have an assortment of other shot glasses. We could have shots for everyone. My husband brought me other Irish crystal shot glasses. I have skull shot glasses,and your average bread of shot class.









In the garage, I have 24 wine glasses, 24 champagne glasses, and 12 martini glasses for parties. This doesn't include the depression glass I have, in two patterns. Most were my grandmother's, and I have added to those. Now, to throw this in. I have moved most of these glasses through five states. Did I mention I have a thing for glasses. Oooo, I have a gut class punch bowl that was my grandmother's also. I also have some of those glass hostess sets from the 50s and 60s. the are also in the garage cabinets. Now, lets explore those potion bottles in waiting. LOL Did I mention I had a thing for glasses?


----------



## im the goddess

My name is Lori, and I am addicted to Glass.


----------



## printersdevil

Hi, Lori, my name is Felecia, and I am also addicted to glasses and china. I can't seem to pass up buying a set of china when I see it at garage sales and estate sales. It is a dying artform and I just love it.


----------



## im the goddess

printersdevil said:


> Hi, Lori, my name is Felecia, and I am also addicted to glasses and china. I can't seem to pass up buying a set of china when I see it at garage sales and estate sales. It is a dying artform and I just love it.


there are powers in numbers. I hear you sister!


----------



## printersdevil

Recently, I have been buying bottles. DH just shakes his head when I come in. He claims we are having a purging garage sale in the spring. I agree---=golf clubs, fishing stuff, tools, golf hats, balls, etc.


----------



## 22606

im the goddess said:


> If I had posted them, you guys would be calling the men with nets.


Nah, just the men in white coats








sumrtym said:


> A dozen of each of these six coins (72 all together) made of pewter and plated to look silver / gold for $43.56 shipped. I have a really nice tabletop treasure chest I won back in 2001 custom crafted by an excellent woodworker (he restores furniture) that I'm going to put them in on top of a tray to look more full for my Halloween mini-pirate display.


Those will go wonderfully with it, sumrytm.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol ya I would say you love glass lol I just have a thing for red glass lol


----------



## Bethany

My new shoes.  So glad I can buy in the Kids section.








Hi my name is Bethany & I too am a glassaholic. 

































The stack if 4 boxes in the middle is all boxes of glasses & cups


----------



## BlueFrog

My name is BlueFrog, and I, too am a glassaholic. In fact, it's gotten so bad I'm purging a huge number of them. I vote we hold the next GAA meeting at my house so you all can take it off my hands!


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> My name is BlueFrog, and I, too am a glassaholic. In fact, it's gotten so bad I'm purging a huge number of them. I vote we hold the next GAA meeting at my house so you all can take it off my hands!


Perhaps we each have something the others would want. We could have a swap meet!!!


----------



## BlueFrog

I'll bet that if we had a swap meet, every one of us would come home with more than we brought, mathematics be hanged!


----------



## Paint It Black

I am laughing and loving this glass discussion, LOL. Makes me feel better about my little obsessions, like candelabra, blowmolds, pumpkin pails, and other things I just have to buy if I see them.


----------



## BlueFrog

We're coming for you next, *Paint It Black*!


----------



## Paint It Black

You know, offmymeds is building an asylum this year and has invited us all to live with her in Texas. Just thought I would pass that along.


----------



## booswife02

You guys have some great glasses!! I can't wait til we are out of the military so I can have collections like this! 
We move way to much and things get broken every time. 
Also we have a certain amount of pounds that we are allowed to move so I have to keep things slimmed down. With the exception of my Halloween things of course. The movers always comment or roll their eyes when packing up my Halloween stuff!

I just passed up black wine glasses at TJ Maxx. I would for sure bought those!


----------



## printersdevil

That new cauldron of yours will really get some comments from the movers!


----------



## BlueFrog

OMPK, OMPK, OMPK! I just returned from part 1 of the find of a lifetime. I am stunned by what's crammed into my car already. There wasn't space to bring it all home but the giver - yes, giver - was generous enough to let me come back for the three remaining pieces tomorrow afternoon. I'm afraid to say more lest the Pumpkin King strike me down for assuming this could possibly happen. 

Wish my luck, PLEASE!


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> OMPK, OMPK, OMPK! I just returned from part 1 of the find of a lifetime. I am stunned by what's crammed into my car already. There wasn't space to bring it all home but the giver - yes, giver - was generous enough to let me come back for the three remaining pieces tomorrow afternoon. I'm afraid to say more lest the Pumpkin King strike me down for assuming this could possibly happen.
> 
> Wish my luck, PLEASE!


cannot wait to see pics whoot


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> My new shoes.  So glad I can buy in the Kids section.
> View attachment 192972
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Bethany & I too am a glassaholic.
> View attachment 192973
> View attachment 192974
> 
> View attachment 192975
> View attachment 192976
> 
> View attachment 192977
> 
> The stack if 4 boxes in the middle is all boxes of glasses & cups


you have me beaten hands down!



BlueFrog said:


> My name is BlueFrog, and I, too am a glassaholic. In fact, it's gotten so bad I'm purging a huge number of them. I vote we hold the next GAA meeting at my house so you all can take it off my hands!


 okay



booswife02 said:


> You guys have some great glasses!! I can't wait til we are out of the military so I can have collections like this!
> We move way to much and things get broken every time.
> Also we have a certain amount of pounds that we are allowed to move so I have to keep things slimmed down. With the exception of my Halloween things of course. The movers always comment or roll their eyes when packing up my Halloween stuff!
> 
> I just passed up black wine glasses at TJ Maxx. I would for sure bought those!


the military moved mine several times. But I don't remember having a weight limit way back then. And, I kept all of the original boxes for my crystal and china and packed it myself.



BlueFrog said:


> OMPK, OMPK, OMPK! I just returned from part 1 of the find of a lifetime. I am stunned by what's crammed into my car already. There wasn't space to bring it all home but the giver - yes, giver - was generous enough to let me come back for the three remaining pieces tomorrow afternoon. I'm afraid to say more lest the Pumpkin King strike me down for assuming this could possibly happen.
> 
> Wish my luck, PLEASE!


 luck, and way to keep us hanging.


----------



## BlueFrog

I was on the edge of crying when I saw all of the amazing, wonderful, and mostly unexpected things at the pick-up. I know it's weird, but I fell like if I say too much prematurely, this will all be a dream. I think the people were a little disappointed it didn't all fit in my car on one trip but I truly had no idea how much there was, nor how diverse, nor how awesome


----------



## booswife02

Printer that is for sure im sure the movers all think im a Satanist!

I was at the library over the weekend printing charmed book of shadows pages for Belle, I am making her a book of shadows as closely as I can to the show. The ladies sitting beside me kept staring and whispering. I really was dying to say you know you shouldn't whisper about a witch! haha.... they probably would have screamed and ran!
also I couldn't really say I was printing these demon pages for my 7 year old! haha.... so I just kept quiet. I did hear one of them say that is witchcraft! im sure she thought I shouldn't be allowed to print them in the library but we do live in AMERICA! And I spent 14 years in the military I think I have the right to use the library to print whatever I want, haha.....


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> I was on the edge of crying when I saw all of the amazing, wonderful, and mostly unexpected things at the pick-up. I know it's weird, but I fell like if I say too much prematurely, this will all be a dream. I think the people were a little disappointed it didn't all fit in my car on one trip but I truly had no idea how much there was, nor how diverse, nor how awesome


You're Killing us not sharing!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> I was on the edge of crying when I saw all of the amazing, wonderful, and mostly unexpected things at the pick-up. I know it's weird, but I fell like if I say too much prematurely, this will all be a dream. I think the people were a little disappointed it didn't all fit in my car on one trip but I truly had no idea how much there was, nor how diverse, nor how awesome


I can totally understand but can not wait to see what you got


----------



## 22606

'Glass Lovers Unanimous' meeting underway... I scored this set of Avon 'Cape Cod' pieces on eBay for a little over $15 (with shipping being nearly equal, making it just over $30 total). It consists of a bell, salt & pepper shakers, a candlestick, a syrup/vinegar dispenser, and a taper candleholder. As I mentioned in another thread, I have had a decanter from this series for awhile, so this lot will complement it wonderfully. The picture is the seller's.











booswife02 said:


> Printer that is for sure im sure the movers all think im a Satanist!


I got that in high school and at work (before there was a dictated dress code), so do not feel too bad


----------



## BlueFrog

Beautiful glassware, *Garthgoyle*. If I had discovered this line before I invested in a ton of other glassware and silverplate, I would have collected it for sure.

ETA: Since we're showing off our glassware, here's a picture of one of my shelves:


----------



## 22606

Much appreciated, BlueFrog. I was debating ordering black and white skull shakers, then I stumbled upon these today and could not pass the lot up. I have only recently begun acquiring better dinnerware and such, and I figured that I still needed salt and pepper shakers, so, when I saw what else was included along with them, I had to jump on this.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Bought this on CL for $50 bucks and it works! Even if it didn't I still would have been happy as a static prop. I wanted to use it for the intended holiday which I will not name but I'm leaning towards making it a zombie baby ferris wheel


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> 'Glass Lovers Unanimous' meeting underway... I scored this set of Avon 'Cape Cod' pieces on eBay for a little over $15 (with shipping being nearly equal, making it just over $30 total). It consists of a bell, salt & pepper shakers, a candlestick, a syrup/vinegar dispenser, and a taper candleholder. As I mentioned in another thread, I have had a decanter from this series for awhile, so this lot will complement it wonderfully. The picture is the seller's.
> 
> View attachment 192997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got that in high school and at work (before there was a dictated dress code), so do not feel too bad



OMG love the red glass I will have to post a pic of mine when I get home sweet find garth


----------



## Joven76

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I'm leaning towards making it a zombie baby ferris wheel
> View attachment 193000
> 
> 
> View attachment 193001


*That is such a great idea! Would love to see pics of it when you get it completed!*


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> ETA: Since we're showing off our glassware, here's a picture of one of my shelves:


Those in the back are amazing, BlueFrog. Of course, they are _all_ nice



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Bought this on CL for $50 bucks and it works! Even if it didn't I still would have been happy as a static prop. I wanted to use it for the intended holiday which I will not name but I'm leaning towards making it a zombie baby ferris wheel


Excellent find, xxScorpion64xx. Perfect idea



Saki.Girl said:


> OMG love the red glass I will have to post a pic of mine when I get home sweet find garth


Thank you, Saki. Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## BlueFrog

Garthgoyle said:


> Those in the back are amazing, BlueFrog. Of course, they are _all_ nice


If it's the frosted red candleholders with the fleur-de-lis design, you can probably buy them at Hobby Lobby. Mine came from SA so I can't be sure.

Love the idea of the zombie Ferris wheel and eagerly await seeing more pictures of glassware!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

hi guys- Finally got my things (and my attic Halloween storage space) organized and took some pics of my recent "finds".

First are 6 chargers I found at Salvation Army - black with rhinestones- to use for Dracula's Dinner Party scene. I will paint 6 of my Dollar Tree skulls SILVER and place one on each charger at the dining table in the school's haunted house. Oh, and I also scored on the red table cloth at a recent yard sale.

















Next up are the miscellaneous bottles I have found at yard sales recently (for the witch's potion shelf), a cool set of heavy metal keys my kids convinced me to buy at Ross ($5), and two doll heads for doing makeup- I am thinking my Witch's Swamp scene will be filled with a series of unfortunate events that have happened to CHILDRENNNNNN ...... hee hee hee (insert wicked witch laughter). One of the things I am working on is a life size CAGE perfect for locking up smelly CHILDRENNNNNN hee hee hee! So the keys will go with the cage. The green curtain is a nice Martha Stewart velvet green panel (84 inches long and super wide). I got SIX of these for a steal ($1 each I think!) I will shred these and hang them from the swampy ceiling, with my dollar tree black lanterns on fishing line in and among the "velvet" swamp vines.

















Dollar Tree lanterns (yeah!) and some plastic dinnerware (Champagne glasses, wine glasses, silverware)








Vampire dress for little girl $3 yard sale find. Frankenstein jacket (free yard sale find)









Lastly- check out how nice and organized my attic looks! This was a project I tackled last weekend--- getting organized so I know just where everything is stored


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> If it's the frosted red candleholders with the fleur-de-lis design, you can probably buy them at Hobby Lobby. Mine came from SA so I can't be sure.


The trio of those and the Celtic/Gothic candleholder next to them stuck out the most. I will have to check the next time that I go. I bought some amazing candleholders and other decor there dirt cheap the other year, at 66% off, although this past year's offerings in that section have been junk that happen to be mostly beyond repair. I love the store itself, although I could certainly do without the employee's blatant looks of disapproval (even when I was wearing a cross necklace)


Excellent haul, 3pinkpoodles. With your knack for organization, how would you like to assist some of us who are a little less fortunate in managing that task as efficiently?


----------



## printersdevil

Love the ferris wheel and idea. I can't wait to see the end result.

Beautiful red glassware.

OMG, I love that attic. I wish I had something like that===but it would never be that organized. Great job.


----------



## OctoberDream

My work is moving buildings this week and I found an old projector. They were going to toss it out. I brought it home and it works great!!!! The picture filled the wall 11'x15' and it was clear as a bell. I looked through the bag and found a spare bulb for it and a note "Loud Fan". When I had it on the fan was a bit loud but should be fine for an outside projector. It's a compaq MP1600. I am very happy. 
Also, I was looking through the show closet and there is a fog machine that they used once "Industral" sized. They said that if no one else wants it, I could have,
(Plus, it has fog juice with it. 2 gal.)


----------



## printersdevil

OctoberDream, that is awesome! Great scores


----------



## 22606

printersdevil said:


> Beautiful red glassware.
> 
> OMG, I love that attic. I wish I had something like that===but it would never be that organized.


Thanks, printersdevil.

I know what you mean... The basement here looks ever so slightly less than what would be seen on _Hoarders_, with the only exception being a few pathways here and there leading to the necessary areas I am joking a little, but it really is a mess at the moment


That is an awesome find, OctoberDream.


----------



## Saki.Girl

my red glass 









and my avon cape code i have more spread around the house


----------



## 22606

You have quite a collection going, Saki. All are very nice, along with the sword on the wall. Just how tall is the stand? It looks to potentially rival a basketball player's height...


----------



## Bethany

OH I love the ferris wheel and what you're going to do with it!! I am extremely jealous!
Great job on your attic. I am not that organized.
I Think we need to start a Glassaholic's thread.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, and we haven't even mentioned the green glowing Vasoline glass lately.  I have a bunch of that for displaying under a blacklight.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> I Think we need to start a Glassaholic's thread.


I do believe that you are correct, ma'am (I mean it endearingly, I swear).


----------



## Paint It Black

By the way, Garth, I think you got a terrific deal on the Cape Cod set. That stuff is expensive wherever I see it, even in thrift stores, and at flea markets. Thanks to my HF friends, I am now also attracted to it.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks for the compliments on the ferris wheel, I do have a confession, I'm very impulsive and when I saw the ad, I immediately contacted the guy for fear of losing it, he wanted $40 he also had a blow up carousel and said give me $50 for both, I said ok, I was still at work and he even said he would come to me. We did the deal, put the boxes in car. Got home at 5 and I put ferris wheel together, it worked but the carousel was garbage, all moldy and didn't hold air, I threw it but I'm still happy with ferris wheel


----------



## Bethany

Paint It Black said:


> Yes, and we haven't even mentioned the green glowing Vasoline glass lately.  I have a bunch of that for displaying under a blacklight.


I don't have any of that, need to get some to put throught my rooms that are lit with blacklights at Halloween. Let me see that means I need some for 2 bathrooms, the enclosed back porch, the kitchen & the garage.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Dang 3Pinkpoodles, I suspect your halloween organization puts most of us to shame...well at least me! I like how you have it laid out. BTW personally I would put the skeletons in the basement as oppose to the attic. I see you have windows but suspect it still gets pretty hot up there. You wouldn't want the heat to warp the plastic they are made of.

Nice finds as well. Those MS drapery panels look rather carnival like. Love the black and white dress. And I just posted about finding my lanterns at DT today and see you located some as well. Glad to see some of the stores are finally getting them in.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> You have quite a collection going, Saki. All are very nice, along with the sword on the wall. Just how tall is the stand? It looks to potentially rival a basketball player's height...


thank you cant wait to get more LOL 
ya it is like 6 ft tall


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Yes, and we haven't even mentioned the green glowing Vasoline glass lately.  I have a bunch of that for displaying under a blacklight.


I only have one i need to get more


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I got a kick out of seeing all the glassoholics' storage areas. I have sets of 8 and 12 for a number of my glassware (and dinnerware of course). Also seem unable to walk past the table linen area for some reason I haven't been able to figure out yet. Don't recall my mom big on any of that kind of stuff. At some point I will prune through them but right now it looks like I'm ready for a banquet! Most of my stuff is in boxes too from when we moved here, that and Tuesday Morning had some really nice dinnerware/drinkware quilted storage containers that I took advantage of for my more used items. Thankfully I don't have much in the way of Halloween dinnerware/drinkware--props and decor would be the focus there.


Saki.girl I love your NBC hat up there! Also liking your Tiki God there around the corner.


----------



## Bethany

Paint It Black said:


> Yes, and we haven't even mentioned the green glowing Vasoline glass lately.  I have a bunch of that for displaying under a blacklight.


I don't have any of that, need to get some to put throught my rooms that are lit with blacklights at Halloween. Let me see that means I need some for 2 bathrooms, the enclosed back porch, the kitchen & the garage. 

Started the glassaholics thread!!  http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/134001-glassaholics.html#post1595128


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Cool stuff, Bethany. 

Will we follow with a Ceramicaholics thread soon as well?  I've got some cool stuff...Glassaholics rolls off the tongue a lot easier though!


----------



## Bethany

Paul Melniczek said:


> Cool stuff, Bethany.
> 
> Will we follow with a Ceramicaholics thread soon as well?  I've got some cool stuff...Glassaholics rolls off the tongue a lot easier though!


By all means Start a Ceramicaholics thread - I'll be able to add to that too!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Saki.Girl said:


> my red glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my avon cape code i have more spread around the house


SAKI GIRL---- Your collection is GORGEOUS! Wow You must not have small kids running around.... lol I am waiting til mine are older before daring to collect something like that!


----------



## Saki.Girl

3pinkpoodles said:


> SAKI GIRL---- Your collection is GORGEOUS! Wow You must not have small kids running around.... lol I am waiting til mine are older before daring to collect something like that!


Thank you  
When my kids were small I still had glass out they new that it was not to touch  I have a dog running in the house and what is priceless is she is even careful around it


----------



## OctoberDream

OctoberDream said:


> My work is moving buildings this week and I found an old projector. They were going to toss it out. I brought it home and it works great!!!!  The picture filled the wall 11'x15' and it was clear as a bell. I looked through the bag and found a spare bulb for it and a note "Loud Fan". When I had it on the fan was a bit loud but should be fine for an outside projector. It's a compaq MP1600. I am very happy.
> Also, I was looking through the show closet and there is a fog machine that they used once "Industral" sized. They said that if no one else wants it, I could have,
> (Plus, it has fog juice with it. 2 gal.)


I just got the fog machine today and a radio shack external power supply. I am not sure what to use it for yet, but it was in the trash and I grabbed it.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Awesome score OD


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Nothing major, but this week I picked up two of the flashing LED pumpkin lights for inside a JOL at a discount store for only .50 each. These are also effective to use in corners and behind decorations and props. I'm having problems loading any pictures at the moment.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok where is bluefrog i am dieing to see what you got


----------



## BlueFrog

Now the details of my find can be revealed! Due to a series of weird communication coincidences, I received the entire stock of Denoyer-Geppert science models from a closed school district. There are numerous anatomical models; small tabletop skeletons; models of the solar system, plants, flowers, teeth, various human systems... the breadth and quality of these originally very expensive models is simply stunning. I was told they were classroom used and thus not necessarily in good condition or complete, but of the ones I've unpacked from their handmade wooden transport crates all look terrific. I am absolutely gobsmacked. The shipping and warehouse guy who opened the warehouse for me was initially just happy to be rid of them, but my enthusiasm was so contagious that even he got excited! Of course everyone involved was given my business card and an open invitation to my haunt.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> Now the details of my find can be revealed! Due to a series of weird communication coincidences, I received the entire stock of Denoyer-Geppert science models from a closed school district. There are numerous anatomical models; small tabletop skeletons; models of the solar system, plants, flowers, teeth, various human systems... the breadth and quality of these originally very expensive models is simply stunning. I was told they were classroom used and thus not necessarily in good condition or complete, but of the ones I've unpacked from their handmade wooden transport crates all look terrific. I am absolutely gobsmacked. The shipping and warehouse guy who opened the warehouse for me was initially just happy to be rid of them, but my enthusiasm was so contagious that even he got excited! Of course everyone involved was given my business card and an open invitation to my haunt.


OMG i can not wait to see pics


----------



## Woodsy

Woodsy said:


> I have been on the look out for bottles of all types. I just bought a bunch from a flea market and packed them all away before I took pictures. This one I just got on an ON LINE AUCTION. It was listed as a Firenze Italy VINTAGE GREEN Glass Apothecary Jar.The listing says its about 13" tall,I have not received it yet but for $10 plus shipping I thought it was a great deal. Not sure why it says GREEN the picture sure does not make it look GREEN.
> 
> View attachment 192212



OK that was my original post with the picture from the auction house. I paid $9 for the item and another $43 for shipping and insurance and there special handling charge which got me wondering WHY . It was shipping USPS so was a little concerned if it would even make it. Well it showed up today and to say I was surprised is an understatement. They said I paid for WEIGHT , well as you can see by the wine bottle I am using for scale i know understand. And it is a very nice green that the auction picture did not show. So now the question is what can I do with this..I I am open to suggestions...


----------



## 22606

Paul Melniczek said:


> Nothing major, but this week I picked up two of the flashing LED pumpkin lights for inside a JOL at a discount store for only .50 each. These are also effective to use in corners and behind decorations and props. I'm having problems loading any pictures at the moment.


That is a very good buy, Paul. 

One heck of a score there, BlueFrog. *Begins chant of "We want pictures... We want pictures..."*
Cool bottle, Woodsy. How many hundreds of pounds did it come to for that price?


----------



## BlueFrog

Since I accidentally posted the news on two threads and still can't keep them straight, I'm posting pictures and further news on the thrift store thread starting here

Many thanks for all the congrats and well wishes! To say I'm over the moon is an understatement.


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog, you hit the jackpot there. The wooden boxes alone would have likely cost a small fortune.

Signals actually have a sale going at the moment, plus there is a flat-rate shipping charge of $4.99 for anything over $50 (code: SIGGOOGLE7). I ordered these two items, a light-up canvas print and an architectural candleholder:


----------



## Paint It Black

Those are both nice, Garth. And great deal on the shipping.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> BlueFrog, you hit the jackpot there. The wooden boxes alone would have likely cost a small fortune.
> 
> Signals actually have a sale going at the moment, plus there is a flat-rate shipping charge of $4.99 for anything over $50 (code: SIGGOOGLE7). I ordered these two items, a light-up canvas print and an architectural candleholder:
> 
> View attachment 193134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193135



love them both cool


----------



## KrushR

Who has two thumbs and scored a case of lanterns at dollar tree? THIS GUY!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Krushr, cool. Seems like the black lanterns are finally hitting stores around the country. I only bought 9 of them for my graveyard. What will you do with 24 of them? Always love to hear how people plan to use the same stuff I've bought.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Woodsy said:


> OK that was my original post with the picture from the auction house. I paid $9 for the item and another $43 for shipping and insurance and there special handling charge which got me wondering WHY . It was shipping USPS so was a little concerned if it would even make it. Well it showed up today and to say I was surprised is an understatement. They said I paid for WEIGHT , well as you can see by the wine bottle I am using for scale i know understand. And it is a very nice green that the auction picture did not show. So now the question is what can I do with this..I I am open to suggestions...
> 
> View attachment 193079
> View attachment 193080
> View attachment 193081


i use to have that jar i gave it away some time ago just did not have room for it. looks like the same one i had it came from costco and had noodles in it origanal at least mine did  
cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## 22606

Thank you both, PIB and Saki.

Great score, KrushR.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> BlueFrog, you hit the jackpot there. The wooden boxes alone would have likely cost a small fortune.
> 
> Signals actually have a sale going at the moment, plus there is a flat-rate shipping charge of $4.99 for anything over $50 (code: SIGGOOGLE7). I ordered these two items, a light-up canvas print and an architectural candleholder:
> 
> View attachment 193134
> 
> 
> View attachment 193135


Garth Love them both! I am tempted to get the chandelier pic for the master bedroom. need to find some stuff to hang on the walls that will look good with the winged skull bedding.


----------



## theric85

Put a couple of hinges on my new tow pincher that I found in my basement from when I bought the house..


----------



## Bethany

theric85 said:


> Put a couple of hinges on my new tow pincher that I found in my basement from when I bought the house..


Man why couldn't I have found cool stuff in our house when we bought it! 
Lucky You!!


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Garth Love them both! I am tempted to get the chandelier pic for the master bedroom. need to find some stuff to hang on the walls that will look good with the winged skull bedding.


Thank you, Bethany. I have been waiting for the price to drop for quite awhile now, so I _had_ to spring for the print, no doubt about it. It would certainly look great with the bedding that you chose Also, if you have a HomeGoods near you, check their picture/art department around Halloween, since they had some really neat prints this past year for about $25 each; this is the one that I wound up with: _Silence of the Lambs_ Goes Victorian (not its actual title)


----------



## Bethany

Ohhh I like that!


----------



## KrushR

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Krushr, Seems like the black lanterns are finally hitting stores around the country. I only bought 9 of them for my graveyard. What will you do with 24 of them? Always love to hear how people plan to use the same stuff I've bought.


I'm going to break them down, age them, and string them up with gray twine and moss over the fence to my graveyard. I will probably string more up around our outdoor party area that we entertain ToTs in.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Garthgoyle said:


> I have seen the characters around and it definitely looks interesting. Is the second a live-action film?


Yes it is i havent had a chance to see it yet though.. came in yesterday with my Black Butler i had ordered


----------



## im the goddess

theric85 said:


> Put a couple of hinges on my new tow pincher that I found in my basement from when I bought the house..


 Was is occupied when you found it?


----------



## booswife02

Loving that chandelier picture Garth. Are the lights green? Or is it just my computer. I love it


----------



## booswife02

Just looked it up and it is much more beautiful in person Garth. I'll have to keep watch on this. Thanks for sharing. 

Where are you putting it?


----------



## booswife02

You guys have been busy little shoppers. I had go hey caught up. 
Threepinkpoodles great job organizing. You're my hero. Great deal on those green drapes. 

Saki so glad you posted a pics of your beautiful red glass. It's awesome! Do you use it or for display only?
Also I feel honored that you would give up a piece of it for me. Thank you for that. I just love it


----------



## theric85

im the goddess said:


> Was is occupied when you found it?


lol. no. i did find some handles too. kitchen cabinet style, theyre kinda small though.


----------



## 22606

moonwitchkitty said:


> Yes it is i havent had a chance to see it yet though.. came in yesterday with my Black Butler i had ordered


Figured as much. You will have to leave a review of the film. I have not watched a lot of anime, but I loved the _Vampire Hunter D_ films and _Blood: The Last Vampire_ was also pretty impressive (the realism of the backgrounds, that many years ago, was astonishing). 



booswife02 said:


> Loving that chandelier picture Garth. Are the lights green? Or is it just my computer. I love it


Thank you, booswife. I am unsure of the coloring, actually. I assume that the bulbs are the usual clear/white, although I could be wrong and the tint may turn out to be slightly greenish like in the photo, which still would not bother me. It is going up on a bedroom wall for now, although I could definitely see the print as a focal point in a living room sometime.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Garthgoyle said:


> BlueFrog, you hit the jackpot there. The wooden boxes alone would have likely cost a small fortune.
> 
> Signals actually have a sale going at the moment, plus there is a flat-rate shipping charge of $4.99 for anything over $50 (code: SIGGOOGLE7). I ordered these two items, a light-up canvas print and an architectural candleholder:
> 
> View attachment 193134



WOW love the light-up canvas.


----------



## 22606

Thank you, Stringy_Jack.


----------



## theric85

went to lowes spent my gift card on fence pickets and a couple of hinges and made...............................


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Very nice theric85


----------



## 22606

Excellent work on the coffin, theric85.


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> You guys have been busy little shoppers. I had go hey caught up.
> Threepinkpoodles great job organizing. You're my hero. Great deal on those green drapes.
> 
> Saki so glad you posted a pics of your beautiful red glass. It's awesome! Do you use it or for display only?
> Also I feel honored that you would give up a piece of it for me. Thank you for that. I just love it


aww you are very welcome  i do use it now my mission is to find the 6 inch water goblets hehe


----------



## im the goddess

theric85 said:


> went to lowes spent my gift card on fence pickets and a couple of hinges and made...............................


 awsome!. the fence board toe pincer was my first major prop. I made it with my teen age boys. A little quality mom and sons bonding.  I put a wiper motor in mine to raise and lower the lid. Welcome to the forum theric85!


----------



## Terra

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> I won this off of ebay for $40 I thinks it's pretty cool
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gemmy-Proto...flatable-Airblown-/121220465587#ht_169wt_1358


I just saw this and my mouth is hanging wide open. That's a flat out copy of my Hell Horse, lol. It's neat that you got that. If you ever sell it lemme know. I gave away the original one.


----------



## theric85

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Very nice theric85





Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent work on the coffin, theric85.





im the goddess said:


> awsome!. the fence board toe pincer was my first major prop. I made it with my teen age boys. A little quality mom and sons bonding.  I put a wiper motor in mine to raise and lower the lid. Welcome to the forum theric85!


thanks!! i found the prop on the scarefx.com website, it only cost me 4.50 after my gift card, its only about a 30$ coffin. i plan on "trick"ing it out soon. id like to get a wiper motor for it, and stick a corpsed skeleton in it


----------



## booswife02

theric85 said:


> went to lowes spent my gift card on fence pickets and a couple of hinges and made...............................


Great use of a gift card! I love it


----------



## booswife02

Saki.Girl said:


> booswife02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have been busy little shoppers. I had go hey caught up.
> Threepinkpoodles great job organizing. You're my hero. Great deal on those green drapes.
> 
> Saki so glad you posted a pics of your beautiful red glass. It's awesome! Do you use it or for display only?
> Also I feel honored that you would give up a piece of it for me. Thank you for that. I just love it
> 
> 
> 
> aww you are very welcome  i do use it now my mission is to find the 6 inch water goblets hehe
Click to expand...

Hmmm.. I'll Google them so I know what they look like when I'm out shopping around


----------



## Joven76

*Picked this up yesterday for $5 for my reaper costume this year. May need to get a bigger handle as the blade only comes up to my shoulder and I think it should be taller.*


----------



## im the goddess

theric85 said:


> thanks!! i found the prop on the scarefx.com website, it only cost me 4.50 after my gift card, its only about a 30$ coffin. i plan on "trick"ing it out soon. id like to get a wiper motor for it, and stick a corpsed skeleton in it


Here is mine. I used the same plans. Also, you can find more photos of the opening and closing method in one of my albums on my profile page. I might change the mechanism as the one I use really is not smooth, and puts a lot of pressure on the lid.


----------



## im the goddess

Joven76 said:


> *Picked this up yesterday for $5 for my reaper costume this year. May need to get a bigger handle as the blade only comes up to my shoulder and I think it should be taller.*
> 
> View attachment 193269


 very nice find.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice find joven


----------



## Bethany

Terra said:


> I just saw this and my mouth is hanging wide open. That's a flat out copy of my Hell Horse, lol. It's neat that you got that. If you ever sell it lemme know. I gave away the original one.


Guess the talented people of the Halloween Forum should start getting pantents or copy right their creations. Too many of their original ideas being reproduced by big companies for big $$


----------



## Bethany

Nice toe pincher!! I am hoping to get my hubby to build 1 or 2 this summer. 
Scythe is in good shape. Will be a great addition to your reaper costume. It would probably be tall enough for me to carry as is - only 5'1 1/2" 
I didn't find or buy but a dear friend gave me a Halloween chandelier for my birthday.  will post pics later!


----------



## pacman

you cannot beat a good toe pincher ..... and a great scythe as well , better start hunting down the rest of the costume Halloween is just around that corner , whoopee .....


----------



## Joven76

*Yea, I want mine hand made instead of store bought, so I have feelers out to our local LARPers to see if I can find someone to make it for me...*


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Wow- YES- they are QUITE similar aren't they? I am not sure if I'd be flattered or upset...... Unbelievable how it is nearly identical.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds!


----------



## theric85

yea i know it. i have two styrofoam toe pinchers as well and another half done toe pincher from some wood that i got from work, that didnt cost me a penny. after TransWorld Haunt Show im gonna be doomed. my brain is gonna be on full throttle halloween until the night of..haha


----------



## MummyOf5

Terra said:


> I just saw this and my mouth is hanging wide open. That's a flat out copy of my Hell Horse, lol. It's neat that you got that. If you ever sell it lemme know. I gave away the original one.


Your's is much cooler Terra


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My Halloween Asylum order of Morbid's Fetal Cat arrived yesterday (prompt and great packaging as always), ordered 2 of them for my creepy alleyway scene. I'm loving the animated cat prop. HA has a video of it on their site and it looks pretty much the same although the color on mine is a darker gray, in certain lights almost a dark gray green and less plastic-y looking. I'll try to post a photo later this week. Very happy I finally broke down and picked them up.


----------



## Bethany

I ordered one of my ceiling fans today.


----------



## RCIAG

Well duh of course Terra's is better but that's a copy that's just off enough to be safe from issues. Sucks but it's all part of being a part of this weird family of Halloween lovers.


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm the goddess, cool glasses. yes, you have a pretty extensive glass collection.
garth, all the crosses are very pretty.
moonwitch, are the aimee posters?
sumtryn, those coins should really class up your pirate loot.
haha, good video of the joker garth.
Bethany, you have a nice collection of glass too.
me, I like the cape cod glass. red, Victorian, elegant.
booswife, if it's in the library, then you should be able to print it in the library.
garth, you scored good. cape cod is expensive. you got some lovely pieces. did I mention I love cape cod.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow blue frog, I like your glass ware. did you paint some of it, or did you buy it painted?
scorpion, that ferris wheel is so cool, I think I would have to leave it.
pretty plates 3pinkpoodles. nice job on the storage.
saki, red glass is gorgeous. and cape cod is the best.
pib, that Vaseline glass is pretty, and very cool since it glows.
very pretty pumpkin bottles woodsy.
garth, nice items. the candelabra is a gorgeous print.
theric, you did good. nice coffin.
terra, your horse was awesome. that blow up is sure a ringer.
joven, nice score.
I'm the goddess, excellent toe pincher.


----------



## booswife02

Most of you guys know that I am military. We constantly have someone pcsing (moving) Yesterday a friend who just got stationed in Japan showed up at my door with a ton of prop building stuff. We are not allowed to ship anything liquid or hazardous and are only allowed so much weight for our household goods so it seems we are always giving stuff away. He said I looked at my stuff and said oh I know who to give this stuff to! haha...I am forever in my front yard making something. I got 4 gallons of paint, a gallon of killz, painters tape, Rollers and paint brushes, pallets, a push broom and shovel. Not to bad.

was in the commissary the other day and someone who lives on my street that im not very familiar with said what do you do with all of that stuff you are always working on? Honestly I make things and give them away. I don't know why, everyone has there thing. This just happens to be mine.


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> I'm the goddess, excellent toe pincher.


Thank you. I love how my toe pincher turned out. I'm glad you like it too.

Booswife02, grate hall. I can;t wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## ActionJax

I love the toe pincher too! Plan on making one of those this year, but I think I'm going to make mine from foam and hard coat it. We'll see how it turns out. I've been buying up all the Hot Wire Foam Factory tools for the past few months. Just ordered the hand router and crafter's table, along with the pro power supply. I already have a Pro hot-knife, and I picked up the deluxe crafters kit a while back. Great tools!

http://hotwirefoamfactory.com/K05_Craft_Deluxe_3in1_kit.html

Terra,

That is too funny that they have copied your Hell Horse. Between you and me, I don't think that they did it justice.  Yours is obviously better!


----------



## 22606

Very nice of the friend, booswife. It is too bad that they had to get rid of so much, but you certainly benefited

Thank you for all of the comments, hallo. I had to scrape a little dried wax off the bottom of a candleholder and touch up a small chip on another item, but there was nothing drastically wrong with any of the Cape Cod items, although the stale cologne in a shaker worked wonders when poured down the bathroom sink; no joking, the smell remained for a full day The canvas print arrived today, so here it is, regular and lit (bulbs are _bright_ white):


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Very nice of the friend, booswife. It is too bad that they had to get rid of so much, but you certainly benefited
> 
> Thank you for all of the comments, hallo. I had to scrape a little dried wax off the bottom of a candleholder and touch up a small chip on another item, but there was nothing drastically wrong with any of the Cape Cod items, although the stale cologne in a shaker worked wonders when poured down the bathroom sink; no joking, the smell remained for a full day The canvas print arrived today, so here it is, regular and lit (bulbs are _bright_ white):
> 
> View attachment 193486
> 
> 
> View attachment 193487


I love this I may have to buy one that is wicked cool


----------



## Bethany

My thoughts exactly!! Since I cannot hang a chandelier in the Master this would be sweet!


----------



## 22606

Thank you very much, Saki. It is still on sale at the moment, if you do decide to: http://www.signals.com/cgi-bin/hazel.cgi?action=DETAIL&ITEM=HN8542

Great idea, Bethany, and _much_ cheaper. The print is large, around 2' each direction, so it needs a decent-size wall.


----------



## theric85

thanks for the comments on the coffin!! when i bring it to life ill put a video on YouTube and try to post it on here...not sure how to do that yet, but ill figure it out. does anybody have good experience with the PicoBoos? i don't want to hijack this thread, so PM me...thanks again!!


----------



## booswife02

Garth I love it even more. It's awesome!


----------



## 22606

Thanks, booswife. No regrets in ordering the print, that is for sure.


----------



## booswife02

You guys will never guess what I found today at a junk store. 
But......the store is closed down. I called the phone number on the sign and it has been disconnected. I have got to have it!!

It's about 5ft tall. It feels like metal but I'm not sure. I pushed on it to see if I could move it and it did move. 

Going to try to do some recon on it tomorrow


----------



## booswife02

How much would you pay for it?


----------



## 22606

I really like the last photo, with it looking like the giant suit of armor has a chain leading to the horse. I take it that you did not buy the statue yet, booswife? I have no clue what it is worth, but $100 would be a fair offering, I'd think.


----------



## booswife02

Here is what is standing behind it. It's gotta be 10 feet tall. It's metal also. I couldn't buy this, we move to much. The horse is pushing it. Imagine what the movers will say. Haha.


----------



## booswife02

Nope couldn't buy it. I can't get a hold of anyone. There are houses near the store I think I'll ask if anyone has any info. I looked in the Windows and there are all kinds of good stuff in there. It was probably ran by an older person. A hoarder. Maybe they passed away and the family isn't dealing with it. That's just a guess. No one would want anything in there except me. And you guys. Haha...

I was thinking I'd go as far as $200 but I don't know. My hubby is seriously going to freak. Some things are worth the argument


----------



## 22606

The movers would say, "Dios mio... Ella tiene demasiado!!" (My God... She has too much!!)


----------



## printersdevil

I am laughing so hard at the thought of you tugging on that horse! He is wonderful and would be great for your Headless Horseman. Great find. WIsh we could hear your hubby's response. LOL


----------



## printersdevil

Great print, Garthgoyle.


----------



## booswife02

Haha...they have actually said that before. The British moving company who packed us up to come back to the states just did not get it. Halloween isn't that big in the UK anyway. So 17 tubs marked Halloween. One guy rolled his eyes. Oh well. I have double that now and hopefully a 5ft metal horse!


----------



## booswife02

Well thanks printer, I'm here for daily amusement. Come to think of it. It would have looked pretty funny. I threw my purse phone and keys on the gravel dirt road so I could see how heavy it was. Lol

Hubby said where the He*l are we going to put that thing?!
He said i could get it if it wasn't to much money but if we go over in pounds when we move I had to choose what to get rid of and it couldnt be anything of his lol!


----------



## booswife02

Another hilarious site. Me driving down the road doing 60 singing along with house of the rising sun and see a huge black horse on the side of the road I swirved and slammed on the breaks a bit to hard  good thing no one was behind me!


----------



## Paint It Black

That reminds me of one of the first entries I ever read on Halloween Forum. It went something like, "You know you are a Halloween nut when you stop on the highway because you caught a glimmer of bright orange something on the side of the road, and now you are risking life and limb to get out of your car to go get it." 

That horse is awesome, and definitely worth the effort of investigating how to obtain it!


----------



## 22606

printersdevil said:


> Great print, Garthgoyle.


Thank you, printersdevil.



booswife02 said:


> Haha...they have actually said that before. The British moving company who packed us up to come back to the states just did not get it. Halloween isn't that big in the UK anyway. So 17 tubs marked Halloween. One guy rolled his eyes. Oh well. I have double that now and hopefully a 5ft metal horse!


Heh. Am I good or what? Some get it, some do not, regardless of locale


----------



## Bethany

Where do you live?? If you get the horse & get shipped over the "pond", Call me. I'll be glad to take it off your hands. The HOA would sh*t with this as a lawn ornament!!


----------



## printersdevil

I can just ses Bethany renting a horse trailer to take it home with her. LOL


----------



## Bethany

Nah, I'd just get it loaded into the back of the F350 with hips


----------



## frogkid11

Bought 40 of the plastic popcorn holders to fill with candy and use as my party favors to give to each couple for the Carnival/Freak Show theme this year. Not at a bad deal since they are 2 for $1.00.


----------



## Bethany

frogkid11 said:


> Bought 40 of the plastic popcorn holders to fill with candy and use as my party favors to give to each couple for the Carnival/Freak Show theme this year. Not at a bad deal since they are 2 for $1.00.
> View attachment 193536


I got a big one & 2 sets of the small ones from a couple for my birthday.


----------



## frogkid11

Bethany said:


> I got a big one & 2 sets of the small ones from a couple for my birthday.


Are we still talking popcorn containers????? J/K Bethany.


----------



## Bethany

frogkid11 said:


> Are we still talking popcorn containers????? J/K Bethany.


 yes


----------



## booswife02

hahaha...oh my goodness, you guys are on a roll tonight. Bethany Im in North Carolina, a horse trailer would be hilarious to move it in. Id have to get it to one of you guys, no one else could appreciate it like us halloweenie nuts


----------



## MummyOf5

booswife02 said:


> hahaha...oh my goodness, you guys are on a roll tonight. Bethany Im in North Carolina, a horse trailer would be hilarious to move it in. Id have to get it to one of you guys, no one else could appreciate it like us halloweenie nuts


I've got a livestock trailer. Just sayin'.........................


----------



## Bethany

booswife02 said:


> hahaha...oh my goodness, you guys are on a roll tonight. Bethany Im in North Carolina, a horse trailer would be hilarious to move it in. Id have to get it to one of you guys, no one else could appreciate it like us halloweenie nuts


OK, you all know I'd be sitting on it's back in the back of the truck!! Hubby would have to drive.


----------



## frogkid11

booswife02 said:


> hahaha...oh my goodness, you guys are on a roll tonight. Bethany Im in North Carolina, a horse trailer would be hilarious to move it in. Id have to get it to one of you guys, no one else could appreciate it like us halloweenie nuts


Well, I'm just north of you in Virginia - so I'd be happy to take it off your hands if you are going to give him away!!!!


----------



## MummyOf5

I've got pasture and a barn too


----------



## Bethany

MummyOf5 said:


> I've got pasture and a barn too


I can irritate my HOA


----------



## Joven76

Bethany said:


> I can irritate my HOA


*I can do that too, especially with my haunt! LOL*


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> I can irritate my HOA


Is that supposed to be some sort of impressive party trick? Does not sound all that special...

The popcorn holders were definitely a good buy, frogkid.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow garth, that chandelier is so beautiful. oy, I bet that perfume was ripe in the cape cod item, it hasn't been sold for awhile from avon.
oh my gosh booswife, I hope you get that. that is downright awesome. I would put that out all year round. I think $200. is a fair price. I like the knight as well.
frogkid, those will be sweet favors.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> wow garth, that chandelier is so beautiful. oy, I bet that perfume was ripe in the cape cod item, it hasn't been sold for awhile from avon.


Thank you, hallo. It is too large for the wall that I was intending at the moment, so I am going to wait until I can get it displayed somewhere properly, likely flanked by a sconce on each side. As for the Avon piece, over thirty years of that sitting in there (1983)...


----------



## Penumbra

Today, believe it or not, I bought a Terminator T-800 Endoskeleton replica online for $800 (ironically). I plan to use it in my post-apocalyptic haunt this year, and I'll post picture as soon as it arrives!


----------



## 22606

Sounds cool, Penumbra. Do its eyes light up?


----------



## Penumbra

Garthgoyle said:


> Sounds cool, Penumbra. Do its eyes light up?


Yes, the seller said the eyes had red LED's in them. He also said the rifle it comes with has it's own light.


----------



## Bethany

Looking forward to pics!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

BOOSWIFE!!!!!

*You. Must. Get. That. Horse. * It is unbelievably cool!!!!!


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> Yes, the seller said the eyes had red LED's in them. He also said the rifle it comes with has it's own light.


Looking forward to pics



3pinkpoodles said:


> BOOSWIFE!!!!!
> 
> *You. Must. Get. That. Horse. * It is unbelievably cool!!!!!


See that, booswife - You have a wonderful person offering a few hundred dollars to help you procure it


----------



## booswife02

Penumbra can not wait to see pics!!


----------



## booswife02

Bad news guys. Looks like none of us get the horse  after many phone calls and emails I found the owner. I told him in an email that I wanted it for a prop. He emails me back with a $1,600 firm price! 
I must have looked like my kitten died when I read the email because my hubby walked over and put his hand on my shoulder and said how sorry he was. Haha... I hadn't even told him how much it was yet. 

He has a website
Southernhomesnc.com. nice stuff but waayyy to expensive 

Going to pick up my crushed dreams and go paint Scareme a picture


----------



## 22606

booswife02 said:


> Bad news guys. Looks like none of us get the horse  after many phone calls and emails I found the owner. I told him in an email that I wanted it for a prop. He emails me back with a $1,600 firm price!


Sorry to hear. That price is insane... What a flocking bass-turd


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Bethany said:


> Guess the talented people of the Halloween Forum should start getting pantents or copy right their creations. Too many of their original ideas being reproduced by big companies for big $$


Larry and other admins need to lock the forums so only registered users can view and comment. 

In addition, it would be wise to create an user agreement that states all images and works are protected and cannot be duplicated or copied without consent of the user. 

That's messed up! Did Gemmy rip that off?


----------



## Spooky McWho

We got this Duck Shoot game at GW last night. Thought it would look good in our carnival. It came with the gun though its not pictured. I really need to put it in the attic so I can get back to the dozen half done projects in my craft corner


----------



## CDW

Cloak_Dagger said:


> Larry and other admins need to lock the forums so only registered users can view and comment.
> 
> In addition, it would be wise to create an user agreement that states all images and works are protected and cannot be duplicated or copied without consent of the user.


Wouldn't help, unfortunately. They're not duplicating the image, they're duplicating the subject of the image, and as such they can always claim that there's enough difference in it for it to be their own. Copyright is broad enough that for most of the works we do, which would be categorized as "sculptural" for these purposes, they'd pretty much have to make a literal mold-true copy for the haunter to have any practical case. Anyway, even if you could prove it, the big companies like Gemmy would likely just say it was a rogue independent contractor - which might even be true - and wash their hands of it. I agree that the copying happens too often, though - I can think of two other clear-cut examples in the past few years right of the top of my head.

In any case, the auction indicated that this was a prototype - we don't know the full story behind it. Could just be an experiment by someone who liked Terra's horse, never meant for production; could be some executive saw the similarity and nixed the project. I'd like to think the folks at Gemmy have some glimmer of a conscience.


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow, Spooky McWho. That shooting booth looks like it came from a real carnival. Nice find.


----------



## printersdevil

Sspooky McWho, love the duck shooting booth. It will be a great addition to your plans.

Booswife02, so sorry. That is crazy!


----------



## booswife02

Thanks Garth. You always know just what to say


----------



## 22606

booswife02 said:


> Thanks Garth. You always know just what to say


No problem, booswife

Fantastic buy, Spooky McWho.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spooky McWho said:


> We got this Duck Shoot game at GW last night. Thought it would look good in our carnival. It came with the gun though its not pictured. I really need to put it in the attic so I can get back to the dozen half done projects in my craft corner



Spooky McWho, GREAT find at Goodwill! 

Duck Shoot was at Tuesday Morning maybe 3 years ago or so during the spring/summer time. Also sold at other places but TM seemed to be the least expensive at the time I saw it. I *think* I bought it or at least posted about it then. LOL at the thought that I'm not sure which! I know when I saw it, I didn't buy it then but think I went back shortly after and bought it because I thought it would be great for my kiddie carnival games' area. One of those things that just hangs in you mind bouncing around until you do something about it. And I'm 99% positive it's here somewhere because I can picture shooting the ducks and seeing how they rotated around the display and I figure I had to do that at home having taken everything out of the box. Thought maybe I could disassemble and make a larger version was my plan. The "stage" is pretty small.

Spooky, doesn't it have music too that you can turn on or off? I had to laugh that you said you needed to put it in the attic. I frequently will play around with things like that (Johnny the Skull shooting game was another that comes to mind). But it's really more about testing it out and figuring how it will get used in the haunt....yeah sure!

Hey, just thought about it...you might also want to see if you can locate a The Claw machine, small table top model. Lots of places sold it last year, bought mine on a sale at CVS as I recall. Probably used ones out there as well. It has music that really ups your panic to get the candy/prize before time runs out, music gets faster as time is running out. Addictive carnival "skill" activity as well.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


booswife02 said:


> Bad news guys. Looks like none of us get the horse  after many phone calls and emails I found the owner. I told him in an email that I wanted it for a prop. He emails me back with a $1,600 firm price!
> I must have looked like my kitten died when I read the email because my hubby walked over and put his hand on my shoulder and said how sorry he was. Haha... I hadn't even told him how much it was yet.
> 
> He has a website
> Southernhomesnc.com. nice stuff but waayyy to expensive
> 
> Going to pick up my crushed dreams and go paint Scareme a picture


----------



## Spooky McWho

GOS yes it does play music and it certainly makes you feel challenged. My problem is a lack of hand eye coordination and a refusal to admit failure. Johnny the Skull is another favorite. I am truly terrible at it but its so much fun! A claw machine would be outstanding! I will be on the look for one. My husband is drawing up plans for a stand for the duck shoot. I would like to get another and will be searching one out.


----------



## im the goddess

theric85 said:


> thanks for the comments on the coffin!! when i bring it to life ill put a video on YouTube and try to post it on here...not sure how to do that yet, but ill figure it out. does anybody have good experience with the PicoBoos? i don't want to hijack this thread, so PM me...thanks again!!


 check the tutorials thread. I'm sure I've seen postings before there.



Bethany said:


> OK, you all know I'd be sitting on it's back in the back of the truck!! Hubby would have to drive.


Now there's a visual



booswife02 said:


> Bad news guys. Looks like none of us get the horse  after many phone calls and emails I found the owner. I told him in an email that I wanted it for a prop. He emails me back with a $1,600 firm price!
> I must have looked like my kitten died when I read the email because my hubby walked over and put his hand on my shoulder and said how sorry he was. Haha... I hadn't even told him how much it was yet.
> 
> He has a website
> Southernhomesnc.com. nice stuff but waayyy to expensive
> 
> Going to pick up my crushed dreams and go paint Scareme a picture


Sorry Booswife.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Did a little yard saling today, stumbled onto this dress form for $4. Not sure what I'll use it for yet but couldn't pass up the price:


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score TMS....as usual, cat inspecting the merchandise. ..


----------



## 22606

Great find there, TheMonsterSquad. "Something just does not smell right..."


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Got this at HL, was $29.99, used 40% off coupon, came out to $17
View attachment 193683


Found this at a flea market for $6
View attachment 193685


Thinking of pairing them up for use in my cemetery
View attachment 193690


----------



## Jules17

That combination looks great Scorpion!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Jules


----------



## im the goddess

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Did a little yard saling today, stumbled onto this dress form for $4. Not sure what I'll use it for yet but couldn't pass up the price:


 You will figure something out. I know there were plenty of forum members looking for those, and would kill for that price. You better watch your back. Muhahahahahaha



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Got this at HL, was $29.99, used 40% off coupon, came out to $17
> View attachment 193683
> 
> 
> Found this at a flea market for $6
> View attachment 193685
> 
> 
> Thinking of pairing them up for use in my cemetery
> View attachment 193690
> 
> 
> View attachment 193696
> 
> 
> View attachment 193697
> 
> 
> View attachment 193698


 That will look stunning in your cemetery.


----------



## jdubbya

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Got this at HL, was $29.99, used 40% off coupon, came out to $17
> View attachment 193683
> 
> 
> Found this at a flea market for $6
> View attachment 193685
> 
> 
> Thinking of pairing them up for use in my cemetery
> View attachment 193690
> 
> 
> View attachment 193696
> 
> 
> View attachment 193697
> 
> 
> View attachment 193698


Very nice combination! It would definitely be a great grave marker. I made one very similar a few years back, just added a foam base for some extra dimension/height.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky mchoo, that game is awesome. perfect for a carnival.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I've been made! I'm actually using your cemetery pieces for inspiration jdubbya


----------



## jdubbya

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I've been made! I'm actually using your cemetery pieces for inspiration jdubbya


LOL! I'm flattered! By all means go ahead. This is one of my favortie markers since it's not your typical head stone.


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I've been made! I'm actually using your cemetery pieces for inspiration jdubbya


I like it just the way it is, xxScorpion64xx, but your choice, holmes


----------



## jdubbya

I got this mask a couple weeks ago during Halloween Asylum's March Madness sale. It will be another of my zombie horde for this year.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Today, I went ahead and bought Spirit's jumping spider. For half off, I figured I'd splurge a bit. It's been a while since I've done Halloween right.


----------



## hallorenescene

the monster squad, that is a worth while buy. I have 3 dress forms, and they do indeed come in handy
scorpion. nice pedestal. the angel is perfect atop there. and you have plenty of room on the pedestal for an epitaph.
jdubbya, I've seen your zombies, that mask will fit right in. they are very cool.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Garth

Jdubbya, that's a cool mask, looking forward to seeing how the zombie turns out

Simply Jen, glad you took the plunge, I bought one to use this past Halloween, it was a hit


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Hallo, good advice..


----------



## printersdevil

Nice mask. Great headstone there.

Simpy Jenn, it is so nice to see you on here. Missed you here, but so nice to keep up on FB! Great purchase.


----------



## printersdevil

Okay, I just backed up another page and saw the dress form. That is a great deal. I would love to find some of those.


----------



## Bethany

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Got this at HL, was $29.99, used 40% off coupon, came out to $17
> View attachment 193683
> 
> 
> Found this at a flea market for $6
> View attachment 193685
> 
> 
> Thinking of pairing them up for use in my cemetery
> View attachment 193690
> 
> 
> View attachment 193696
> 
> 
> View attachment 193697
> 
> 
> View attachment 193698


Very nice. I've been eyeballing those columns when I'm in HL. Eventually will bring 1 or 2 home. The 2 items look great together. Will you make a tombstone out of the pedistal & do an epitath on it or leave it plain?



jdubbya said:


> Very nice combination! It would definitely be a great grave marker. I made one very similar a few years back, just added a foam base for some extra dimension/height.


Very Nice jdubbya.


SimplyJenn said:


> Today, I went ahead and bought Spirit's jumping spider. For half off, I figured I'd splurge a bit. It's been a while since I've done Halloween right.


Got that email too. Didn't take the bait though. My husband would have WAY too much fun scaring me to death with it. 



jdubbya said:


> I got this mask a couple weeks ago during Halloween Asylum's March Madness sale. It will be another of my zombie horde for this year.


he is just the right amount of ugly.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Thanks Scorpion. I love the little one I got. The big one will be even more surprising to TOTers. I was thinking of putting it by the porch where it is not noticed at first.  I also got the ghost vid for the projector. That should be fun to use.


----------



## printersdevil

Okay, I know that someone on here lives in or around Oklahoma City. I went through there today twice--long trip to drop someone off to meet her other Nana for Spring Break and the return trip. On the way back through we ended up on either the business route or a loop or something different. We were still on I35, but just a little different than on the way North. I was the passenger and was looking around. It was raining and had a lot of steam rolling like a low fog. Then I spotted a billboard that said Halloween Warehouse. It looked like a recent billboard. Surely it can't be a left over from October and is too early for next year!

I was so excited. I most definitely would have turned around, but dear daughter was not inclined to do so, since we had just been in a major hail storm in Wichita, KS and had rain and wind and several hours drive left. She also has to be at work at 6 a.m. tomorrow for a 12 hour shift. I can't imagine why she would not want to possibly find a Halloween Warehouse for me to spend hours in---lol.

I haven't searched the web yet, but if you live in the area, let me know if this open year round. I am headed back for a repeated trip next Saturday. Already plotting leaving earlier if necessary. After all it is my vehicle and we have to go in it again, since daughter had a wreck on Thursday evening.


----------



## hallorenescene

lizzy, that is to bad for your hubby. 
beautiful, what a cute baby.
Bethany, looks like a party. love the purple tablecloth. very festive. and that valentine box turned out spooky sweet. and I love your cabinet display. and the candelabra is to cute. and the candles look great too. happy, happy birthday Bethany.
printersdevil, I hope you get to go to the warehouse. sounds delectable.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

What is HL? Must be on the look out!


----------



## Bethany

hobby lobby


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I am in the wedding business, and a colleague of mine is closing her event and theatrical lighting company. Well today she had a surprise ONE DAY ONLY sale. She is shutting down for good and liquidating EVERYTHING and is leaving the country..... At first I could not make it and was bummed! BUt managed to get out of the house.... and boy am I.......

Glad I decided to stop by her warehouse. 

I got a huge professional theatrical STAR DROP panel for $20 (these things retail for $1,000-$2,000!). It's like 24 feet long! Looks something like this. I think we will put it in the cemetery for a back drop on a dimmer..... OR in the witch's swamp, with tress in front... not sure but what a steal.









I also got two 48 inch double light black light units including 5 bulbs for $5 a piece! eeeeek - WHAT!!!!???? The bulbs alone are like $15- $20 each, then the light housing units are like $20 also.. So for $10 total I got WAY over $100 worth of lighting.

I also got loads of other miscellaneous things.... 5 battery operated pillar candles, a couple dozen battery operated flickering fancy tea lights (not standard), some draping, loads of fishing line, balck zip ties, and other stuff that is needed for a haunted house and adds up at full price. Miscellaneous PVC already cut to be made into PVC drip candles, and I got 11 of these PUCK battery-operated LED up-lights for $30 (normally they are $6-$10 a piece): 









Probably spent more than I intended but the star drop panel alone was worth it!


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff 3PP!! I am Jealous! we have to go and purchase 4" shop light fixtures for the garage (4 for black lights & 2 more for reg lights) I already have the black light tubes. I'll have to be on the look out for some of those Puck Lights? Do they come in different sizes? I'm looking for something better to light up my crystal balls.


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, your haunt is going to be amazing. that star lit panel is to drool for.


----------



## 22606

Neat zombie mask, jdubbya. 
The spider is defnitely a good buy at that price, SimplyJenn.
Heck of a score from the warehouse, 3pinkpoodles.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Bethany- I am not sure if the Pucks come in different sizes, but these are about 4 inches in diameter.... My friend says you can just lay a colored gel sheet over it - since they don't get hot...... I am loving that they are battery operated, and the center part swivels so you can aim the light where you need it. For a little light it packs quite the punch.... Will be perfect to light the individual tombstones in the cemetery.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks Hallo and Garth! I am seriously addicted to Halloween this year.... It's an illness and I cannot stop! Maybe this is what happens when I take a year off to chill out and not do a haunt----- I am so hooked.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84

*what did i buy?*

Lookie what came in the mail for me today!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score 3PP, nice to hear you are so amped up and in a creative mood ...

Bethany, I'm looking into adding an epitaph, thanks for the input


----------



## pumpkinking30

jetskijigsaw84 said:


> Lookie what came in the mail for me today!


Awesome record. I used to have the Haunted Mansion Story LP, but haven't found it since we moved. Hopefully it will turn up someday.


----------



## MummyOf5

jetskijigsaw84 said:


> Lookie what came in the mail for me today!


OMG!!!! I had completely forgotten about that record! My brother had one of those when we were kids and we used to listen to it alot! Probably what started my interest in Halloween


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jetskijigsaw, I picked up that album as a CD a few years back after reading about it on HF, and loved listening to it. Sure it will be a prized recording for your halloween collection. 

I don't recall ever having it as a kid, but enjoyed it as an adult all the same because I could picture myself and other neighborhood kids sitting around listening to it lying back with your eyes closed....like we use to do during summer break from elementary school with some of Bill Cosby's albums....he had some fun scary recordings on his Fat Albert themed albums...thump, thump....thump, thump....the Jello Monster (I think) was coming to get you.....thump, thump....thump, thump....it was in your neighborhood....thump, thump....it was outside the house....Loved being scared as a kid with stuff like that. Fun summers hanging out together doing stuff like that. Way better sometimes than playing some of the board games.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ....like we use to do during summer break from elementary school with some of Bill Cosby's albums....he had some fun scary recordings on his Fat Albert themed albums...


Bill Cosby, while somewhat racist in his younger days, is still hilarious. A bit of an aside, but I forgot just how amazing of a job Jamie Foxx did portraying him on _In Living Color_ until they aired one of the skits last night If anyone needs a good laugh, here it is: _Cosby Condoms_ ad


Many of those albums are a hoot. Congratulations on owning a bit of comedy gold, jetskijigsaw


----------



## jetskijigsaw84

Thanks all! I have thus far enjoyed it immensely. . . I didn't anticipate anything really scary on it with it being a Disneyland LP. Thought it might be some clean, not too scary option for the babies round here. Lol.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Ha ha I have that record and I play it on my Fisher Price record player for that retro feel.


----------



## im the goddess

Yesterday, I bought assorted items from Salvation Army, and Goodwill. Bottles, boxes, mirror, frame, etc. Today, I bought two gargoyles at 50% off at RiteAid. I also bought one of the angels on top of the solar lights for my cemetery. The gargoyles will be for columns if I every get the drive and energy to make them. Today, I also picked up a few things for my victim.


----------



## Gatordave

Wow, this star panel is terrific!


----------



## hallorenescene

jetski, that is a cool record. I might have one too. unless my grandkids broke it.
bill cosby is a riot. my daughter use to do his picture pages. was so disappointed when we sent off for them and he just up and quit. have fat albert record. actually is my husbands, but mine now. thanks for posting that gath, it was amusing. I always liked his show. and have a comedy cassette tape of his.


----------



## MummyOf5

Now I'm feeling really nostalgic! My Dad had Bill Cosby on reel to reel tape that we used to listen to all the time. Gonna have to ask him if he still has all that stuff. My brother and I both had record players like that too!


----------



## Bethany

Got it a couple weeks ago for $5! It's about 12" tall.


----------



## booswife02

Score Bethany, I have one that is about 6 inches tall that was $15 so you did great!


----------



## booswife02

WOW! 3pinkpoodles, that is one fantastic deal. It is beautiful and will for sure set the mood for your cemetery, really can not wait to see that thing in action!! Im super excited for you!!


----------



## booswife02

Got this on eBay for $17, It came today. I love it. It's about 14 inches tall.


----------



## Bethany

booswife, you must be estatic!


----------



## Paint It Black

Booswife, I love that HH statue and tried to find one when Home Goods was carrying it, to no avail. I did get the small standing HH resin statue there, but really wanted the one you purchased. Great find!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Regarding the Bill Cosby album selection I brought up it wasn't the Jello monster...it was Chicken Heart! And now I remember it was Jello that he got out of the refrigerator and spread it all around to prevent the Chicken Heart to get to him. It's a great listen. The album name was "Wonderfulness". I think it would make a fun listen for kids to put them in the halloween spirit when the creepy things are starting to come out.

After looking over the titles on it i can also clearly hear in my mind the sounds the kids made to represent their go cart on the "Go Carts" title. Lone Ranger, Green Hornet, etc.

Found it has been uploaded to YouTube if you are curious. Look for "Bill Cosby Chicken Heart".


----------



## 22606

Nice finds, Bethany and booswife.

That sounds absolutely hilarious, GoS. I will have to give the skit a listen.


----------



## printersdevil

Beautiful, booswife!


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Got this on eBay for $17, It came today. I love it. It's about 14 inches tall.


love the satue i looked all over for one to get you for reaper but had no luck then glad you found one


----------



## Penumbra

My T-800 came today!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Penumbra said:


> My T-800 came today!


WOW love it 
and hi from another oregon haunter here


----------



## Penumbra

Saki.Girl said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> 
> My T-800 came today!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW love it
> and hi from another oregon haunter here
Click to expand...

Thanks a bunch. And hi to you too.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84

*stuff*

So was at WallyWorld today and found these beauties for about 3 bucks each!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that is a great score. I have one I'm using in the haunt this year.
booswife, that is cool. is it made of pewter?
pen, that is a gem of a robot
jetski, 2 cool movies


----------



## jetskijigsaw84

budd_b2003 said:


> very kewl! I should check my walmart for these titles, they look creepy


 They're actually collections with multiple movies which make them an even better deal! I think I wound up with like 20 movies for a total of 6 bucks


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, that is a great score. I have one I'm using in the haunt this year.
> booswife, that is cool. is it made of pewter?
> pen, that is a gem of a robot
> jetski, 2 cool movies


I will probably paint it. may add some skulls to the middle of the post - tops of them touching so one is right side up no matter what end the hour glass is sitting on.


----------



## printersdevil

I bought several UA monster movies at Dollar Tree about a year ago or so. I was going to use as door prizes and we didn't have the Boo Bash. I still have all of them. I keep forgetting about them.

Today, I bought some things from ebay for me and my vic. 

Also found a haunted scarecrow costume on clearance at Halloween Assylum. It was like $6. I bought it for a prop in my pumpkin patch that I hope to expand and make creepier this year. The MNT group is going to make the Rising Spirit props and if I can find a pumpkin, I may use one for a head for mine instead of a skull. Or maybe I can make another one later when I can find a pumpkin. I think it would be good to use there.


----------



## 22606

Your new T-800 replica is awesome, Penumbra.
Good 'stuff', jetskijigsaw
The scarecrow costume sounds interesting, printersdevil.


----------



## Sidnami

Gotta love Craigslist.


----------



## doto

Penumbra said:


> My T-800 came today!


He's amazing...what are the overall dimensions and can we get a full shot?


----------



## doto

Sidnami said:


> View attachment 193865
> 
> Gotta love Craigslist.


Great for a mummy or egyptian theme.
What was the search criteria you were using tro find this?


----------



## Sidnami

I typed in Statue and saw it
.


----------



## 22606

The sarcophagus is astounding. Fantastic find, Sid.


----------



## JasonB5449

This may or may not be new or of any interest but Big Lots has these outdoor flood lamp holders on sale 30% off $4 making them about $3. Half the price of what they are over at Wally World.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Very nice score Sid


----------



## pacman

awesome sarcophagus , soooooo envious well done .


----------



## 22606

That flood lamp holder is a good buy, Jason.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up a tall jar, 4 rocks glasses, one of those canning jar gumball machines that I want to do this to:







Glass globe, polymer clay & strong magnets. The picture is one my friend did.
I also picked up a cool 50's Drive-In frame I think I'll put a Classic Monster Movie pic in it.
Also got another candy jar to add to the rotten sweets shop.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh sidnami, that is really cool. how tall is it and how much did you pay? 
Jason, that is a good buy. I have a few of those. they're very useful
Bethany, nice buys


----------



## 22606

That is quite an interesting idea, Bethany, and the best part is that it does not look all that difficult to pull off.


----------



## booswife02

Paint It Black said:


> Booswife, I love that HH statue and tried to find one when Home Goods was carrying it, to no avail. I did get the small standing HH resin statue there, but really wanted the one you purchased. Great find!


PIB I found this because I search a few times a week for the HH snow globe that homegoods had. I will find that thing one of these days! I love snow globes and I love HH. I gotta have it! If I see another one of these while doing my snow globe search I will get it for you


----------



## booswife02

SimplyJenn said:


> Today, I went ahead and bought Spirit's jumping spider. For half off, I figured I'd splurge a bit. It's been a while since I've done Halloween right.


Don't leave that thing outside to long if you put it out for Halloween especially if the air is damp. I left mine out over night and it stopped working. I don't know what I was thinking. It clearly says on the box indoor use so I cant blame spirit. That thing scares the pants off of people though. Even adults who knew it was going to jump at them didn't want to walk by it.


----------



## booswife02

Saki.Girl said:


> love the satue i looked all over for one to get you for reaper but had no luck then glad you found one


Thanks for trying Saki. For some reason HH things are hard to find. I don't know why they don't make more HH things because they seem to be in high demand. Im always on the look out for different ones


----------



## im the goddess

I had the HH snow globe in my hand at Home Goods, but I didn't like the paint job on the pumpkin. My victim at the time loves HH, and was actively looking for one. I didn't ant to give a flawed gift. What do you guys think, would you be okay with what I feel is a less than stellar paint job? Should I have bought it?


----------



## im the goddess

JasonB5449 said:


> This may or may not be new or of any interest but Big Lots has these outdoor flood lamp holders on sale 30% off $4 making them about $3. Half the price of what they are over at Wally World.
> 
> View attachment 193867


Thanks for the heads up. I need go pick up some.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> I had the HH snow globe in my hand at Home Goods, but I didn't like the paint job on the pumpkin. My victim at the time loves HH, and was actively looking for one. I didn't ant to give a flawed gift. What do you guys think, would you be okay with what I feel is a less than stellar paint job? Should I have bought it?


I would not have bought it either . if it was for me then fine but flaws and giving it to someone no way I would  that's just me


----------



## Spooky McWho

booswife02 said:


> SimplyJenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I went ahead and bought Spirit's jumping spider. For half off, I figured I'd splurge a bit. It's been a while since I've done Halloween right.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't leave that thing outside to long if you put it out for Halloween especially if the air is damp. I left mine out over night and it stopped working. I don't know what I was thinking. It clearly says on the box indoor use so I cant blame spirit. That thing scares the pants off of people though. Even adults who knew it was going to jump at them didn't want to walk by it.
Click to expand...

Don't give up on your jumping spider. Our basement flooded and the spider got soaked. I brought it upstairs and dried it out for several days in the sun. It works just fine now.


----------



## hallorenescene

I have the jumping spider too, it is very sound sensitive, we didn't scare anyone with it because it would go off when the noises [screams] in the prior room were made, so by the time we went by it, the spider was on its way down from jumping. it's very scary though. next year we will put it in the first room, so it catches the first screams. it scares me every time even though I know its going to jump. very cool prop.
I hope booswife yours dries out and works again.


----------



## MummyOf5

The DT in Council Bluffs had the little black lanterns yesterday, I got 6 of them. I did notice that when I pulled the little tab out of the bottom it caused the door over the battery to pop out slightly and the candle wouldn't work. All I did was push it back in and they all worked fine. I was hoping to find the 30" plant hangers to hang them on but they either had sold out already or they hadn't gotten them in yet. I'll keep looking when I'm out that way


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> I have the jumping spider too, it is very sound sensitive, we didn't scare anyone with it because it would go off when the noises [screams] in the prior room were made, so by the time we went by it, the spider was on its way down from jumping. it's very scary though. next year we will put it in the first room, so it catches the first screams. it scares me every time even though I know its going to jump. very cool prop.
> I hope booswife yours dries out and works again.



@@Hallo. Read your comments about the jumping spider and wanted to mention that the prop is sound and motion activated but you can also use an optional accessory foot pad on it so it doesn't trigger unless someone gets close to it and steps on the pad. Sounds like for your set up last year it would have been the way to go. It also can be run off an AC adapter.

@@booswife, as for the spider that was left out and didn't work afterwards, try using some alcohol and cleaning the battery contacts and make sure they are still making contact. It's possible some of the wiring got corroded but I'd check the battery compartment first. Hopefully any batteries that were in it were removed and it was stored without them. If not, there might be battery acid corrosion that needs cleaning off too. Can't recall exactly but it might be out of phase in the jumping cycle. Reread your instructions on that if the battery area checks out.


----------



## theric85

Spooky McWho said:


> Don't give up on your jumping spider. Our basement flooded and the spider got soaked. I brought it upstairs and dried it out for several days in the sun. It works just fine now.


i have a jumping spider as well. i have a tree stump in my front yard that's just about 3.5 feet or so off of the side walk and about knee high standin on the sidewalk due to living on a hill. when that thing goes off its literally right in peoples faces, and its load as heck! the motion sensor on it doesnt work to well at night, but i have an old school fire alarm that i have sort of close to it just in case it doesnt jump i just hit my switch for the alarm and whammy spider in your face.


----------



## im the goddess

theric85 said:


> i just hit my switch for the alarm and whammy spider in your face.


and, poop in your pants


----------



## booswife02

Agreed I'm the Goddess and Saki. If it was for me I wouldn't mind but if it didn't look so good I wouldn't give it as a gift. I've never seen one in person


----------



## booswife02

Thanks so much everyone for the advice on my poor spider. I always take the batteries out of everything because my storage is the garage and attic, hot in the summer and cold in the winter! I didn't mess with it to much, I just took the batteries out, wiped it out and put it away so im hoping he will be ready to scare the poop (im the goddess and theric85) out of everyone again this year!


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, we knew it was also motion censored, but it was very dark, so that was not an option. I like your idea of the footpad. I've checked them out, and they seem to only be around $10.00. that would probably be the way to go.


----------



## Bethany

My name is Bethany & I am a Flea Market Addict... 
Went to a new flea market today & bought 2 plastic apothecary jars, a sea life napkin holder & a cool framed shelf.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, the shelf is pretty, and those jars are awesome


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, the shelf is pretty, and those jars are awesome


I just realized that the shelf pic is sideways. I love that the jars are plastic. they were 1.25 each. 
May be going to a flea market tomorrow.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> My name is Bethany & I am a Flea Market Addict...
> Went to a new flea market today & bought 2 plastic apothecary jars, a sea life napkin holder & a cool framed shelf.
> View attachment 193964
> View attachment 193965
> 
> View attachment 193966


cool apothecary jars Bethany


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Cool stuff Bethany, I will come out and admit it too, I'm also a flea market addict..


----------



## BlueFrog

Who's the queen of eBay? Why today *I* am the queen of eBay! 

First, I received a wooden casket stand I bought on a BIN. Seller thought it was Victorian, I think it's 1920's. Needs a little repair work but the price was right, the look was right (my speaker's stand is also that era), and it will be a lot more convenient to use than other methods I've employed to display my caskets.

THEN I won this awesome vintage (1920's, 30's or even 40's depending on whom you believe) shrunken head made in Ecuador for the tourist trade, along with a feather fan and two display spears, presumably all the same vintage. Seller thinks it's made from a monkey, I think it's more likely goat. Either way, it sold for a pittance compared to many modern-made shrunken head replicas and I'm tickled with my purchase.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score BlueFrog


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, once again you have scored well beyond belief. very cool


----------



## booswife02

Bethany I love the deal you got on your apothecary jars, I love them, so many things to do with them...great find and bonus they are plastic

BlueFrog you find the weirdest creepiest things to buy (that's a compliment, haha...)


----------



## booswife02

Got this awesome mirror at a flea market for $10 it's three feet tall. When I got it I assumed id paint it black ( I tend to paint every single thing black) but I kinda like it silver. Hmmm what do you guys think?


----------



## im the goddess

Booswife, I like the way it is, but black would be cool too. I think the color it is now makes it look older, while black would make it look newer. Does that make sense?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Like the shelf. You might leave it silver and put something black on it see how you like it


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, I love that mirror the way it is. so regal and rich looking. and it reflects hands well.

ps, I like sakis suggestion


----------



## Bethany

If any color I would add some antiquing, but I like it just the way it is too. Drape it with some black or gray creepy cloth. 
Skipping the Flea market today. I am not up to par.


----------



## booswife02

not feeling well Bethany 

I think you guys are right, I like it silver, especially since everything else I have is black it will stand out better. I have tons of black things I can put on it, haha....

it will look good with all of my black white and silver poe stuff


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last year I found a mirror at ROSS kind of like yours Booswife. Mine is silver too, but no shelf...that's a nice feature. After some thought I decided to leave mine silver. I have a lot of black decor and it is nice to have something lighter to direct one's eye to it. 

I bought my mirror to do a Magic Mirror one day. When I got my Villafane Pumpkin face replica from GrandinRoad last year I also thought in the meantime it would look nice with the pumpkin witch's head mounted on it so it looks like she is coming out of the mirror. If I get a chance I'll post a photo.


----------



## 22606

Awesome scores, Bethany, BlueFrog, and booswife (b^3?).


----------



## booswife02

Haha..B3.....
GOS yes post a pic 

I got this wood sign from sleepy hollow prims online. It is much smaller than I thought and no way to hang it but it's perfect for my witchy tea theme. I tried to find the stencil to make it myself but no luck so I ordered it. I still like it very much


----------



## booswife02

Hmmm pic didn't add. Here it is...


----------



## doto

I received the Asian Fox replica I purchased off e-bay. (Sort of) Here it is in all its glory???


----------



## doto

Here's what it is supposed to look like.









I have sent an email to the seller to see how we can resolve the discrepancy. The 1:6 size T-rex skull is nice but this wasn't one of the items I chose to bid on.


----------



## Bethany

doto said:


> Here's what it is supposed to look like.
> 
> View attachment 193991
> 
> 
> I have sent an email to the seller to see how we can resolve the discrepancy. The 1:6 size T-rex skull is nice but this wasn't one of the items I chose to bid on.


Ut Oh!


----------



## 22606

Neat sign, booswife.

I like your newest skull, doto, but it is too bad that it is not what you actually ordered. Either that, or those Asian foxes must _really_ be deadly and they sent you the biggest, baddest one that they could find 


These are all from Oriental Trading Company (and on clearance).


----------



## Bethany

garth I LOVE the knome napping gargoyles!


----------



## 22606

Thanks, Bethany


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the black pumkin gart very cool


----------



## booswife02

garth I was just going to say that....Doto what kind of fox's do they have in asia! That thing looks demented, Its still really cool, looks more like a dragon skull

love that black pumpkin garth and your little gargoyles are awesome


----------



## 22606

Thank you, Saki and booswife. I'd been wanting the pumpkin for quite awhile and it was almost half off, so I had no more excuses. Being marked down, the gargoyles were also a must, of course


----------



## Paint It Black

The gargoyles/gnome set is a riot, Garth. As is the black pumpkin. I hadn't seen any of those at OTC before.
Doto, you are going to have the scariest skull display no matter which of those you use. By now you have quite the collection going.
Nice sign too, Booswife.


----------



## texaslucky

Love the gnome and gargoyles. Cool sign of the witches, booswife. Those skulls look so real.


----------



## booswife02

Okay my hubby loves country music and they are always singing about fireball whiskey so we bought some and drank it ofcourse. It was yummy. Tastes like melted cinnamon candy in the red wrapper. Anyways
Being the potion bottle addict that I am I started peeling the back label off and look what's inside the front label. How cool. So I gotta make some kind of dragon potion for it. The lid is even red.


----------



## Bethany

Great now I'm going to have to add that to my home bar.


----------



## 22606

Thanks, Paint It Black and texaslucky.

That design is really cool, booswife. Actually a pleasant surprise, instead of just a hangover as a reminder...


----------



## BlueFrog

booswife02 said:


> BlueFrog you find the weirdest creepiest things to buy (that's a compliment, haha...)


I consider that a high compliment indeed!  I agree with everyone else who says not to touch that mirror. If you don't like it in its current finish, sell it to me!!!

*Doto*, that's one killer fox alright. Hope things work out smoothly with the seller.


----------



## MummyOf5

BoosWife02, Fireball is yummy! I knew that the label had that on it, I've been saving some of the liquor bottles from work to make-over. There are a lot of neat ones


----------



## printersdevil

Cool bottle. I will have to buy a bottle, too.


----------



## Unclerog

I am at the Transworld Halloween show in St. Louis. I visited with Beki and House from the Syfy channel show, "Face Off". Both Beki and House checked out my "proof" copy of my new book "Home Haunting for Mere Mortals" and loved it! They also commented that there is nothing else like it out there! I am pretty jazzed about that! I LOVE both of their work in the art and Haunt industry! You can find the book on kickstarter.com















5Like · · Promote · Share


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, so primitive, I love it.
doto, maybe they didn't know, or hoped you didn't know, which in that case....uhoh. hope you solve it.
oh man garth, those gargoyles and gnome are cuter than the dickens. I'm gonna have to check them out.
booswife, I don't drink much, but I want that bottle.
so unclerog, how much is the book?


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> oh man garth, those gargoyles and gnome are cuter than the dickens. I'm gonna have to check them out.


Thanks, hallo. I thought that they were hilarious and could not pass them up at not even $13 for the set. Here is a link if you do decide to spring for them: http://www.orientaltrading.com/garden-gnome-gand-nappers-a2-96_2047.fltr?Ntt=gargoyle

That is cool, Unclerog. Good luck with the book.


----------



## Saki.Girl

got this today ans stuff for my motorcycle whoot yep right now its all about the motorcycle.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, I want a lot of those gnomes. that's what's in my flower bed. gnomes, mushrooms, fairies, frogs. those are very cute.
saki, that is an awesome find. 
so tomorrow I have off, my family and I are hitting up a business shutting down. I've already looked in the window, a few things I would like. hope they are still there when I get back there. it was Monday when I checked the store out.


----------



## 22606

Very cool sandtimer, Saki. I would not doubt that it is from the same company as my two (Summit Collection). 

Good luck with the shopping trip, hallo


----------



## Dementedone

*Dollar Tree haul*

Well, I decided that my paper stuffed plastic glove hands are not going to work on my clowns, so I decided to get some colored gloves and I found a ton at Dollar Tree today. I think I'm gonna fill them with great stuff and be done with them. I also got some plastic knives, some ribbon, colored electrical tape and small light bulbs. 

The weed control fabric is black, so I thought we could make use of it. It is 4' x 8'. Pretty huge for a buck. The last thing is a few boxes of sidewalk chalk from the Easter section. I'm gonna have the kids sign my driveway during the haunt this year. I'll be sure to post pics of that for you guys. They have a ton of stuff in the Easter section for baskets that would be good for Halloween bags as well.


----------



## Bethany

Great ideas!


----------



## BlueFrog

"Oh, so I sold an expensive collectible and can order the final bits and pieces I need from the taxidermy store? Cool.

Bobcat form to make a hellkitteh? I could sculpt my own but the pose is incredible, the size is right, and time is money. Add to cart

Oh wait, need eyes to go with that form. Nothing tops taxidermy eyes. Add to cart

Flexible, poseable tail for the kitteh? Definitely need that since he's a prop. Add to cart.

Do I have small bobcat ears? I'm not sure. They're not all that expensive. Add to cart.

African wildcat form? I've been eyeing that for ages. Progenitor of the domestic cat, perfect proportions, neat pose... and when I'm done using it for sculpture reference, I can even mount the (rare in the US) pelt I have. Add to cart.

Shoot, need eyes, ears, and a tail for the wildcat, and if I'm spending that much on the form, I can't cheap out and buy the bottom quality either. Add to cart. Add to cart. Add to cart.

Drat, almost forgot the foam body for the phoenix. Add to cart.

View shopping cart contents.

HOLY MOTHER OF THE PUMPKIN KING, MY TOTAL IS WHAT?!?!?!"

Someone, please hold me.....


----------



## MummyOf5

Dementedone said:


> Well, I decided that my paper stuffed plastic glove hands are not going to work on my clowns, so I decided to get some colored gloves and I found a ton at Dollar Tree today. I think I'm gonna fill them with great stuff and be done with them. I also got some plastic knives, some ribbon, colored electrical tape and small light bulbs.
> 
> The weed control fabric is black, so I thought we could make use of it. It is 4' x 8'. Pretty huge for a buck. The last thing is a few boxes of sidewalk chalk from the Easter section. I'm gonna have the kids sign my driveway during the haunt this year. I'll be sure to post pics of that for you guys. They have a ton of stuff in the Easter section for baskets that would be good for Halloween bags as well.


If you have a Dollar General near you they should have the rolls of weed barrier. I bought one for $5 that was 3' x 45' yesterday.


----------



## 22606

Great haul, Dementedone.

Those are neat, BlueFrog, even if the second form reminds me of a naked meerkat This is for you


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> "Oh, so I sold an expensive collectible and can order the final bits and pieces I need from the taxidermy store? Cool.
> 
> Bobcat form to make a hellkitteh? I could sculpt my own but the pose is incredible, the size is right, and time is money. Add to cart
> 
> Oh wait, need eyes to go with that form. Nothing tops taxidermy eyes. Add to cart
> 
> Flexible, poseable tail for the kitteh? Definitely need that since he's a prop. Add to cart.
> 
> Do I have small bobcat ears? I'm not sure. They're not all that expensive. Add to cart.
> 
> African wildcat form? I've been eyeing that for ages. Progenitor of the domestic cat, perfect proportions, neat pose... and when I'm done using it for sculpture reference, I can even mount the (rare in the US) pelt I have. Add to cart.
> 
> Shoot, need eyes, ears, and a tail for the wildcat, and if I'm spending that much on the form, I can't cheap out and buy the bottom quality either. Add to cart. Add to cart. Add to cart.
> 
> Drat, almost forgot the foam body for the phoenix. Add to cart.
> 
> View shopping cart contents.
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF THE PUMPKIN KING, MY TOTAL IS WHAT?!?!?!"
> 
> Someone, please hold me.....


ROFLMAO!!! Thank you!! Really needed that today!


----------



## BlueFrog

Garthgoyle, I laughed so hard I think I peed myself!  

Bethany, you're welcome. I'm sure your shopping habits in NO WAY resemble mine 

ETA: THIS is a naked meerkat: http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/MKT-600-P1528C1151.aspx


----------



## Paint It Black

Dementedone, those are some very creative ways to use the DT items. I love that kind of thing.

BlueFrog, your shopping cart cracks me up.


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> ETA: THIS is a naked meerkat: http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/MKT-600-P1528C1151.aspx


Thank you for the link. I stand corrected


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow bulfrog i can not wait to see all of these goodies put together


----------



## Dementedone

MummyOf5 said:


> If you have a Dollar General near you they should have the rolls of weed barrier. I bought one for $5 that was 3' x 45' yesterday.


Wow! Thanks for the tip. I'll certainly look for that. If I don't end up using it for the haunt, I can always plant some flowers! LOL


----------



## booswife02

Saki I love that dragon hour glass, so cool


----------



## hallorenescene

demented, I like your idea on the gloves for the clowns hands. good price. i'll have to check out the easter section.
thanks garth, I will post what I score.
blue frog, hope you didn't hurt yourself falling. to funny.
what is so special about this weed barrier?


----------



## pacman

damn , some excellent garage sales going on over there in the states hopefully our English boot sale season will kick off soon with hopefully better weather after Easter and i can get some great stuff to for Halloween , but in the meantime just admiring the brilliant bargains on this link .


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Went to the flea market, took a chance on this 1000 w fogger for $10 and $2 for this dual pulley bracket


----------



## booswife02

Got my skelly a wedding dress today for $15 at Goodwill 
Sorry for all the pics she's so fun! Haha....


----------



## BlueFrog

Apoogizing. For. Multiple. Pictures. Of. A. Skele. In. A. Wonderful. Wedding. Dress? Does. Not. Compute!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Great find booswife


----------



## 22606

Good buys, xxScorpion64xx.
The skeleton looks fetching in her new gown, booswife. Exactly _how_ large is that one candlestick? It seems to be around the height of a kindergartener...


----------



## theric85

went to transworld and bought a froggys fog scent cup of sulfur, a scent cup dispensor, and a gallon of Bog Fog.


----------



## Dementedone

Nice skeleton and great find on the dress. Super cute. You should drive her around in the car!


----------



## Dementedone

hallorenescene said:


> demented, I like your idea on the gloves for the clowns hands. good price. i'll have to check out the easter section.
> thanks garth, I will post what I score.
> blue frog, hope you didn't hurt yourself falling. to funny.
> what is so special about this weed barrier?


Nothing really special I guess, it is just light fabric, so it is easy to work with and it is a dark black. Also, it is made to cut holes in, so you could cut baby holes and poke string lights through the back. Would be a cool effect for a dark area.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Every year the city of Santa Clara holds a CITY WIDE recycling program, where residents can put basically whatever they want to get rid of out on the curb. It is awesome for a dumpster diver like me  I got this baby today (minus the orange detail up top, I added that to see how it would look).

Can't you just see Madam Zelda telling fortunes inside of this? Perfect addition to our Fall Festival, and yet another fun project for me to get started on! I plan to paint it in rich purple with gold scroll embellishments, and figures out how to get a body inside that looks "realistic". The plexi glass door opens in the front so I can actually switch out the displays based on any given theme.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

BOOS WIFE Love the dress you found - As a wedding planner, I can tell you you made the right choice--- It suits her perfectly


----------



## printersdevil

3pinkpoodles, I am soooooo jealous. I would love to have a display that size for a fortune teller booth. Great find.

Dementedone, love the idea of lights in the weed barrier and clown hand gloves. Great use of DT prop stuff.

Booswife, I love HER! Never, never apologize for too many pics. It is just not possible when it is something like this adorable bride. Great find. I don't know why that I have never dressed a skelly. Bethany's fortune teller and now your bride---wow, I may invest in numerous skellies. You know for the price of them, you could even add a mask and have something dfferent, too.

xxscorpion, great find and price.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice fogger scorpion.
booswife, the skelly looks great all dressed up in her wedding dress. fabulous price too. and the ring a nice added touch. maybe you can add a wig? a veil? get her some long false eyelashes?
thanks for the information demented. something like that is down the road maybe useful.


----------



## Dementedone

Poodles - I am sooo jealous of that booth. I'm having to build one from scratch!! Our favorite thing to do is watch for stuff on the side of the road. It is a daily thing here, as our city picks stuff up twice a week. But nothing usually lasts that long. The best is watching for people to move and then get the spoils!!


----------



## 22606

What you stumbled upon will make for a wonderful booth, 3pinkpoodles. Congrats.


----------



## Bethany

3PP, I think a small stand with a crystal ball & 1/2 a body would work great for a fortune teller in that wonderful find!


----------



## hallorenescene

this is bag one. it comes to $49.45 easily. so we went to a hardware/phamacy going out of business in a small town. the owners are retiring. everything was 80% off. it was pretty well picked over, but still lots of Halloween stuff. I think when I left, the guy was glad I came. I helped delete the Halloween stuff. I bought $59.00 worth of stuff. 3 poseable plush long legged spiders, one brown, 2 black. 2 big fat plush black spiders that have poseable legs, crawls, laughs, and the eyes light up. even though they say batteries not included, the one has batteries. one plastic skull painted goldish with some rubber worms glued on for $4.00. 1 black, small rubber rat. a 3 into one light cord for$5.99. a black gauze curtain for $3.99. 1 orange, 1 black flameless tea light $1.99 each. I purple fashion wig $7.99. one cool light up Halloween picture for $23.50.


----------



## Dementedone

Hallo - Great haul!! Congrats, I love spiders.


----------



## printersdevil

Great haul, hallo! Let us see pics of more. You know we need a Halloween fix.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks demented one and printersdevil. last year we could have used a few more spiders. 
so here is bag 2. it comes to $105.27. 2-2 pack fright tape for $1.00 each pack. 2 really cool pumpkins for $13.99 each. 3 more plastic skulls, one gold, 2 brown for $4.00 each. a plastic container plus a paper sack full of gold miniature skulls for $12.50. 5 white thin plastic masks for $0.50 each. 8 funny face thin plastic masks [3 different styles] for $1.29 each. and a hanging ghost that lights up for $29.99. it doesn't work, but it came with fuses, so I hope that will fix it. plus 2 orange pool noodles for $3.99 each.


----------



## hallorenescene

as I was paying, the shop keeper made comment to they threw in some gauzy ghosty thing, I had no idea what he was talking about. well, here he is. a light up ghastly ghost. he has a price tag of $29.99. he must have been around for awhile, his gauze is kinda dusty, and he's missing some of his mouth, but I think I can rinse the gauze and it will come clean, and I can just take some thin crepe paper and cut a piece to the size of the hole, and under the gauze no one will know. his head is hard plastic and lights up. he is very cool looking. besides spiders, we could have used more ghosts last year,


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, nice purchases and freebie. I wish I could find some skulls.


----------



## hallorenescene

and last but not least, my big score...this tree. I got it for $8.00. it has a price tag of $174.99. the store owner said it didn't work, so what they have done is wrapped orange lights around it. looks very pretty when the overhead lights are off. maybe I can get it to work, but if not, it will still look great among my other trees I use to construct my maze.

thanks printersdevil. I hope you can find some skulls too.


----------



## Dementedone

Hallo - Fantastic hauls!! So jealous...I have that skelly light up guy. If you look behind me on the porch of my 2013 favorite picture post, you can see him hanging on the door. He is always a big hit. You can just string some lights under him if he doesn't work. The only thing that would be missing is his eyes light up, but you might could poke some new light there too. Be careful when adjusting his arms. The hands are not attached very well. I broke one of mine at the get-go, and he always looks like he is limp wristed. Haha! Ghosts are always fun. Your little free guy is a cutie. 

Pdevil - I found some skulls at Party City recently for 4.99 each. Styrofoam again, my nemesis. They were in with the props and stuff they wad up in the back that don't sell after Halloween, but they are not on sale anymore, then they put them back out for sale at full price again. Cheesy. Amazon has some pretty nice ones for 5-10 dollars plus shipping.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks demented one, and I went and checked out your picture in that thread, awesome picture, awesome thread. I see your guy back there, he is really cool. we also I think have the same spider victim. I like how you did your walls up. and you look very pretty in the picture.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Hallo--- Wow - Lucky you. We have a party store in town that is closing. And I did manage t score quite a few nice things at 50% off. I drive by every day waiting for the sign to change to 75% off! Come on--- why is is taking so long? Gotta love a sale... you really found a GREAT one  
I am heading back out with our pick up truck today to scour the streets on Santa Clara. This city wide curbside pickup thing is happening for the next four weekends.... My favorite time of year, next to the Fall, of course


----------



## hallorenescene

curbsides can really make for good scores. good luck 3 pink poodles. hope you get lots of good stuff at the store closing out too, and thanks for the nice comment. and I keep forgetting to mention that booth. that is a perfect score for a fortune teller. we're doing a lot of fortune tellers this year, boy could we use that booth. however, we were going to the bank, and a business had just thrown out 2 big boxes that will work. I was still in my pajamas, but my daughter and I hopped out and loaded them up. the store owner called to us he has boxes he throws out every week same time if we want more. that's good to know.


----------



## Terror Tom

I bought this bone saw off ebay. It was $20 with free shipping!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Bought these today at skeleton factory.







Darn that photo is big.


BlueFrog said:


> "Oh, so I sold an expensive collectible and can order the final bits and pieces I need from the taxidermy store? Cool.
> 
> Bobcat form to make a hellkitteh? I could sculpt my own but the pose is incredible, the size is right, and time is money. Add to cart
> 
> Oh wait, need eyes to go with that form. Nothing tops taxidermy eyes. Add to cart
> 
> Flexible, poseable tail for the kitteh? Definitely need that since he's a prop. Add to cart.
> 
> Do I have small bobcat ears? I'm not sure. They're not all that expensive. Add to cart.
> 
> African wildcat form? I've been eyeing that for ages. Progenitor of the domestic cat, perfect proportions, neat pose... and when I'm done using it for sculpture reference, I can even mount the (rare in the US) pelt I have. Add to cart.
> 
> Shoot, need eyes, ears, and a tail for the wildcat, and if I'm spending that much on the form, I can't cheap out and buy the bottom quality either. Add to cart. Add to cart. Add to cart.
> 
> Drat, almost forgot the foam body for the phoenix. Add to cart.
> 
> View shopping cart contents.
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF THE PUMPKIN KING, MY TOTAL IS WHAT?!?!?!"
> 
> Someone, please hold me.....


Bluefrog, you cracked me up. Thanks for that.


booswife02 said:


> Got my skelly a wedding dress today for $15 at Goodwill
> Sorry for all the pics she's so fun! Haha....


 She's so cute all dresses up. By the way, what size is that dress? It fits her nicely.



3pinkpoodles said:


> Every year the city of Santa Clara holds a CITY WIDE recycling program, where residents can put basically whatever they want to get rid of out on the curb. It is awesome for a dumpster diver like me  I got this baby today (minus the orange detail up top, I added that to see how it would look).
> 
> Can't you just see Madam Zelda telling fortunes inside of this? Perfect addition to our Fall Festival, and yet another fun project for me to get started on! I plan to paint it in rich purple with gold scroll embellishments, and figures out how to get a body inside that looks "realistic". The plexi glass door opens in the front so I can actually switch out the displays based on any given theme.
> 
> View attachment 194200
> 
> 
> View attachment 194201


Great find 3pinkpoodles.


hallorenescene said:


> this is bag one. it comes to $49.45 easily. so we went to a hardware/phamacy going out of business in a small town. the owners are retiring. everything was 80% off. it was pretty well picked over, but still lots of Halloween stuff. I think when I left, the guy was glad I came. I helped delete the Halloween stuff. I bought $59.00 worth of stuff. 3 poseable plush long legged spiders, one brown, 2 black. 2 big fat plush black spiders that have poseable legs, crawls, laughs, and the eyes light up. even though they say batteries not included, the one has batteries. one plastic skull painted goldish with some rubber worms glued on for $4.00. 1 black, small rubber rat. a 3 into one light cord for$5.99. a black gauze curtain for $3.99. 1 orange, 1 black flameless tea light $1.99 each. I purple fashion wig $7.99. one cool light up Halloween picture for $23.50.


 Wow hallow, great finds.



printersdevil said:


> Wow, nice purchases and freebie. I wish I could find some skulls.


Check out skeleton factory. They are on sale now. The shipping is more than the skulls.


----------



## Dementedone

Great saw Tom!! I'm envious. Need that for my BBQ stand. It would look cool hanging with my hooks.


----------



## hallorenescene

terror tom, that's a wicked looking saw.
love the bone hands I'm the goddess


----------



## im the goddess

Terror Tom said:


> I bought this bone saw off ebay. It was $20 with free shipping!!!


Nice find Terror Tom.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow Hallo, very nice score, congrats, nice saw TT,


----------



## Dementedone

Hallo - Thank you so much, we had a lot of fun decorating. I think we used about 50 of those creepy cloth things, and at least a whole box of staples! That scene setter stuff is great for the walls. I have been using that same piece for 4 years. I think I paid a quarter for it. 

Yeah, I saw that spider guy in your pics. I have had him for 5 years and he fits perfect in that hole. He is getting old now and the glue is wearing off, so I have to fix him every year. I'm gonna repurpose him for my wheel of death. 

I actually took Johnny to the doctor in that getup. They loved it. It was a fun outfit. Thanks!


----------



## printersdevil

headed to check out the skeleton factory. Never heard of it.


----------



## 22606

Great haul, hallo. The only thing is, I am having difficulty comprehending how that Charlie Brown tree could have originally cost $175...
Nice saw, Terror Tom.
Excellent bone set, im the goddess.


----------



## BlueFrog

Terror Tom, did the seller have any more bone saws at that price?


----------



## Terror Tom

Yes, they still have some available. Just search for bone saw on ebay.


----------



## ferguc

awesome finds everyone


----------



## 22606

I found this dragon candleholder for $9 at Walmart while out shopping today. It is around 8" tall, so quite a buy, I thought. There is another of a dragon atop a castle, which I am pretty sure was the same price. Just be certain to look either style over very well, as they are unboxed (stupid decision there, IMO) resin pieces.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a very nice piece garth.


----------



## 22606

Thank you, hallo.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, I agree, that is a hefty price for that tree. that is why I never got one. but here you go, check out the price
http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...-tree/seasonal-and-gifts/harvest-decor/296650


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, I agree, that is a hefty price for that tree. that is why I never got one. but here you go, check out the price
> http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...-tree/seasonal-and-gifts/harvest-decor/296650


"HURRY, low stock." Yes, _must_ jump on it and get the tree for the drastically reduced price of $100 It is easily worth the $8 that you paid, although $2 more would have made it too much


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, and it would have been sweeter if when I got it home I could have got it to work. oh well, it's still nice


----------



## Bethany

3PP I want to come treasure hunting with you the next few weeks!! I'm going to find a pic of a fortune teller booth (homemade) that I pinned. May give you some ideas.

Garth there is a place that sells to venders only at one of the flea markets that has lots of that style of stuff. The lady I find rude, so prob. won't buy anything. 

That is one crazy price for that tree orignally! Supposed to be colder & not so nice the next couple days, so I will be working on projects in the garage after I do the groery shopping.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds everyone. 3PPs everytime I put something out at curbside it is gone by morning. During our twice yearly clean-up where you can put out all kinds and amounts of stuff, people drive around and load up, too. Never thought about doing it.


----------



## booswife02

3pinkpoodles, im glad I have your professional approval, haha... id love to have your job! Seems so fun, im sure its stressful also but fun! Also as a future theme, ive always wanted to do a whole skelly wedding theme in my yard. Minister, guests and all with a creepy wedding march playing

and wow what a find with your fortune teller booth, the first thing I thought of was PrintersDevil, she wants one so bad!

Garth those are the Grandin Road candle sticks there are three of them. I LOVE THEM!

Dementedone I should drive her around in the car for sure! especially on base!!

Hallo I am definitely going to get her a wig and a veil  cant believe your great luck with your haul, I bet they were happy you came along, I bet they thought they were going to be stuck with the Halloween stuff. My fav is the skelly in the white with the hood. you got some great things

BlueFrog, so true....never to many pics of a skelly or a wedding dress and when they are combined hello,, its awesome!!

Terror Tom that bone saw is SCARY!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> I found this dragon candleholder for $9 at Walmart while out shopping today. It is around 8" tall, so quite a buy, I thought. There is another of a dragon atop a castle, which I am pretty sure was the same price. Just be certain to look either style over very well, as they are unboxed (stupid decision there, IMO) resin pieces.
> 
> View attachment 194250


that is a wicked cool candle holder love it


----------



## Bethany

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/101521-creating-antique-fortune-teller-machine-spirit-ball-10.html

Ok 3PinkPoodles, the link is above & it is right here on HF!! Gives an idea to work with.


----------



## booswife02

Wow Garth what a great deal on that Dragon, looks like it cost way more!

3PinkPoodles I will be waiting for pics of all of your weekend curbside scores! I hope you hit the jackpot!!!! 

BlueFrog I knew you would like that bone saw, anything that scares me you like, haha.... I saw something for you yesterday actually it was a taxidermy looking monkey head and it had fangs! so scary, I even picked it up and my skin crawled. I didn't have my phone so I couldn't take a pic for you but I can go back tomorrow and get a pic if you want me to, it was $150 though!! I picked it up and said to the store owner ,a friend of mine would LOVE this creepy thing I was going to go ahead and get it for you I thought it was $15 but no such luck $150!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, thanks for that link. we're doing a fortune teller booth this year too.


----------



## booswife02

Bethany that is awesome of you to look up that link for her  Cant wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Bethany

You're all welcome. I have it Pinned 
Perhaps my fortune teller will end up in a booth.................... Nah. She'll have the living room!


----------



## Bethany

OK, LOVE the look of this Booth!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

*The City of Santa Clara Dumpster Diving Weekend ROUND UP. *Hold on to your hats and glasses, because this dumpster diving weekend is the wildest ride in the West! (And to think, three more weekends of sheer fun digging in people's yearly curbside trash- I love this city-sponsored program, and apparently so do all the folks who haul metal scraps for a living--- It was a pretty hysterical sight to see all these pick up trucks filled sky high with JUNK- I swear I am surprised some of them did not tip over turning the corners)!

Here are my finds:
#1







Astro turf rug for cemetery scene; black mirror about 2 feet in length, with broken mirror but I just wanted the frame; wicker basket (open on one end) perfect for a snake charmer or the witch's swamp scene; fish tank for Franki'e Lab; lots of fake plant garlands on the left side, a small bird cage, 3 giant bins for storage (dirty but I scrubbed em good, and no lids but whatever); some rubber manzanita branches; and some sort of net I can spray paint and put to good use.

#2







Baby dolls (just being tossed out like garbage!--- wait till I give them some Halloween love, the poor rejected things); an overhead work lamp-it works! for Frankie's lab; a coil garden house for the lab (I'll spray it with some glow paint); and three really cool blow mold XMAS "candles". They are like 3 feet tall each! Does anyone have experience with painting OVER blow molds? Any tips? I may just hit with red paint, and put them in the cemetery.....

#3







Little pumpkin head floater left on the side of the road. Brand new- even still had the little pull tab to activate him. He glows with cool multi colored flashing LEDS inside.

#4







A whole bunch of sticks all cut perfectly in size- these will be great inside tall containers throughout the swamp scene; a tall tomato cage, currently draped with the white sheer curtains someone wanted to throw away.

#5







Styrofoam. Perfectly cut into brick sizes. Lots more where this came from. Got a bunch of large pieces too.

#7







Variety of fabrics and a beat up but cool little girls tafetta dress with lace collar. Great cemetery clothing.

#8







Metallic car sun visor - brand new- for Frankie's Lab; cool bucket to use in witch scene; film reel- I painted it silver to add to the lab; cardboard box packing thing- spray painted silver for lab; random doo-dads for the lab, will look cool with lights inside 

#9







4 foot tall corner knick knack shelf-- little wobbly but I tightened the screws and it's good to go. Great for the witch's potions.

#10







Bird cage I got for a couple bucks at a yard sale last weekend

#11






DD spotted this at a yard sale during dumpster dive weekend. 50 cents! It is like 2 feet tall and i adore it.

#12







I am the Chair at my kid's Fall Festival, and I want to build a vintage inspired spinning wheel game for one of the booths. Today I found the stand, already made, for FREE  You can see the brand new IKEA lazy susan in front of it near ground. (Got that a few weeks ago at yard sale). Will attach the lazy susan to the stand, and maybe add thick foam as the main wheel. A project I will tackle eventually.

#13







This is a pirate ship rocking/riding toy. Never have seen it before but it is totally cute. One of the games at the Fall Festival is a pirate ship treasure dig, I was thinking of using this at that booth for an additional design element.

I have more, but I like the number THIRTEEN, so I will stop now!!!!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Bethany- I would love a partner in crime --- You happen to live in the SF Bay Area?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

printersdevil said:


> Nice finds everyone. 3PPs everytime I put something out at curbside it is gone by morning. During our twice yearly clean-up where you can put out all kinds and amounts of stuff, people drive around and load up, too. Never thought about doing it.


 Ahhh man, you should DO IT! I am flabbergasted by what people just THROW AWAY! And so is my poor hubby  when he sees me dragging it into our house.... LOL


----------



## Bethany

SO FREAKING JEALOUS!! Great stuff 3PP!! Wish they did that kind of stuff here. 
Your Haunted House for the school is going to be Fa BOO Lus!


----------



## Bethany

3pinkpoodles said:


> Bethany- I would love a partner in crime --- You happen to live in the SF Bay Area?


LOL Nope Central Florida!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Me too! Very steam punk. I am still up in the air about how to decorate mine. What's fun is you can change out the character any time depending on what theme you've got going on.... Can't wait to see everyone's booths 


Bethany said:


> OK, LOVE the look of this Booth!!
> View attachment 194294


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks Bethany! I can't wait to see it all come together!


----------



## Bethany

Madame Faboolous will have the Living Room


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

BOOSWIFE:
I think a whole wedding theme would be awesome! Oh, I can think of lots of ideas! The chairs could be tombstones, or tombstones attached to chairs somehow; The altar could actually be a coffin raised up high with the bride and groom posing in front of that. The aisle / pews could be lined with black roses and candles. The flower girl could be holding a bouquet of rats. The ring bearer could be a headless boy, holding his head on a pillow with the ring dangling from his teeth! LOL


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, I can't believe all the great stuff you collected this weekend! Great job!


----------



## im the goddess

3pinkpoodles, forum member Hilda is the go to for painting all things blowmold.


----------



## im the goddess

Attn Harry Potter fans. Look what I found on the internet today. I might have to pick this little gem up.







http://www.ashleybridget.com/collections/magic-collection
Here is the link if you are interested.


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, I have a blow mold group you are welcome to join. If nothing else, just stop by and check it out. there are some blow mold painting tips there. say, you got a lot of cool stuff there. that pirate ship is darling. I've never seen anything like it before. very cool indeed. that green fish netting we just saw at a store. there were 2 packages of it. I was going to grab it till I saw the $17.00 PRICE TAG ON IT. ouch. you did good.
we curb dive. we get all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## 22606

booswife02 said:


> Garth those are the Grandin Road candle sticks there are three of them. I LOVE THEM!


I know, and they are very nice. Unlike you, I have never seen any of them in person, so, based on only photos, the largest one truly appears to be the size of a tod-
dler 



Saki.Girl said:


> that is a wicked cool candle holder love it


Thank you much, Saki.



booswife02 said:


> Wow Garth what a great deal on that Dragon, looks like it cost way more!


I thought the same. Thanks, booswife.

Bethany, your gypsy has the same sense of style as either of my grandmothers possessed, one worse than the other
Magnificent finds, 3pinkpoodles. The items will work well for a variety of themes.
The bracelet is pretty cool, im the goddess.


----------



## booswife02

3pinkpoodles we are totally on the same page here! I even have a headless boy! Haha...we have almost the same vision. I also want a fountain of champagne glasses overflowing blood red. I have my own Halloween crazed wedding planner to help me!!!!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

im the goddess said:


> 3pinkpoodles, forum member Hilda is the go to for painting all things blowmold.


Thanks I will contact her. I do remember seeing her very impressive collection!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

booswife02 said:


> 3pinkpoodles we are totally on the same page here! I even have a headless boy! Haha...we have almost the same vision. I also want a fountain of champagne glasses overflowing blood red. I have my own Halloween crazed wedding planner to help me!!!!!


Yay! I'll be your Dead Wedding Planner---- I bet the bride will be much nicer than some of my former clients.... you know, since she woudl not have much to say  bwahahahaha....


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I'm the Goddess:
I think my daughter would LOVE this for her birthday coming up. She wants a whole Harry Potter themed party. Of course, I am excited to help plan that! The bracelet is super cool.


----------



## Myis300

We bought a 12ft hanging scary pumpkin and 2 spider hill swaying kits.


----------



## im the goddess

3pinkpoodles said:


> I'm the Goddess:
> I think my daughter would LOVE this for her birthday coming up. She wants a whole Harry Potter themed party. Of course, I am excited to help plan that! The bracelet is super cool.


 That bracelet would be perfect for her Harry Potter themed birthday.


----------



## Dementedone

Myis300 said:


> We bought a 12ft hanging scary pumpkin and 2 spider hill swaying kits.


Cool finds 300! Congrats.


----------



## booswife02

3PP jackpot indeed! I cant wait to see what you get next week! you have enough there to keep you busy for at least a week, haha....


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, spring must be in the air. I can't believe all the finds.


----------



## Bethany

Myis300 said:


> We bought a 12ft hanging scary pumpkin and 2 spider hill swaying kits.


What are spider hill swaying kits?


----------



## Myis300

Bethany said:


> What are spider hill swaying kits?


http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/store/index.php?route=product/category&path=38


----------



## Bethany

Myis300 said:


> http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/store/index.php?route=product/category&path=38


OH OK!! Spider Hill's Swaying Kits. NOW I understand!


----------



## ferguc

3PP what can i say... FUN. luv finding stuff like this!


----------



## BlueFrog

So many wonderful items being posted to this thread, my fingers can't type fast enough to keep up with them all. Hallo's right, spring prop season is here! A special shout-out to 3PP for those astounding CurbMart finds. I'm going to dream of that booth, that's for sure.

Today I bought some roe deer antlers on eBay to incorporate into props, and received some (real) bobcat claws I ordered from Etsy when it occurred to me that both the Hellkitty and the African wildcat would need some. After all, what's a little more of an investment at this point?


----------



## icemanfred

Bethany said:


> OK, LOVE the look of this Booth!!
> View attachment 194294


can you tell me more about this booth?
where did you get it?
It looks very familiar.


----------



## Bethany

icemanfred said:


> can you tell me more about this booth?
> where did you get it?
> It looks very familiar.


I do not own it. I wish I did! It is a picture I found on Pinterest. Just giving 3PP ideas for her curbside pickup.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

BlueFrog- Thanks so much for the shout out. It sure did feel exciting to find all that unwanted stuff that I can use. The booth is a little heavy but so worth it. A man walking down the street saw me struggling to get it into the pick up by myself and offered to help. I must have looked pretty pathetic! 

Can't wait to see the creatures you are creating. Have you posted an inspiration photo? I'd love to see where your mind is going with these!


----------



## Saki.Girl

3pinkpoodles said:


> *The City of Santa Clara Dumpster Diving Weekend ROUND UP. *Hold on to your hats and glasses, because this dumpster diving weekend is the wildest ride in the West! (And to think, three more weekends of sheer fun digging in people's yearly curbside trash- I love this city-sponsored program, and apparently so do all the folks who haul metal scraps for a living--- It was a pretty hysterical sight to see all these pick up trucks filled sky high with JUNK- I swear I am surprised some of them did not tip over turning the corners)!
> 
> Here are my finds:
> #1
> View attachment 194291
> 
> Astro turf rug for cemetery scene; black mirror about 2 feet in length, with broken mirror but I just wanted the frame; wicker basket (open on one end) perfect for a snake charmer or the witch's swamp scene; fish tank for Franki'e Lab; lots of fake plant garlands on the left side, a small bird cage, 3 giant bins for storage (dirty but I scrubbed em good, and no lids but whatever); some rubber manzanita branches; and some sort of net I can spray paint and put to good use.
> 
> #2
> View attachment 194293
> 
> Baby dolls (just being tossed out like garbage!--- wait till I give them some Halloween love, the poor rejected things); an overhead work lamp-it works! for Frankie's lab; a coil garden house for the lab (I'll spray it with some glow paint); and three really cool blow mold XMAS "candles". They are like 3 feet tall each! Does anyone have experience with painting OVER blow molds? Any tips? I may just hit with red paint, and put them in the cemetery.....
> 
> #3
> View attachment 194295
> 
> Little pumpkin head floater left on the side of the road. Brand new- even still had the little pull tab to activate him. He glows with cool multi colored flashing LEDS inside.
> 
> #4
> View attachment 194296
> 
> A whole bunch of sticks all cut perfectly in size- these will be great inside tall containers throughout the swamp scene; a tall tomato cage, currently draped with the white sheer curtains someone wanted to throw away.
> 
> #5
> View attachment 194297
> 
> Styrofoam. Perfectly cut into brick sizes. Lots more where this came from. Got a bunch of large pieces too.
> 
> #7
> View attachment 194298
> 
> Variety of fabrics and a beat up but cool little girls tafetta dress with lace collar. Great cemetery clothing.
> 
> #8
> View attachment 194300
> 
> Metallic car sun visor - brand new- for Frankie's Lab; cool bucket to use in witch scene; film reel- I painted it silver to add to the lab; cardboard box packing thing- spray painted silver for lab; random doo-dads for the lab, will look cool with lights inside
> 
> #9
> View attachment 194301
> 
> 4 foot tall corner knick knack shelf-- little wobbly but I tightened the screws and it's good to go. Great for the witch's potions.
> 
> #10
> View attachment 194302
> 
> Bird cage I got for a couple bucks at a yard sale last weekend
> 
> #11
> View attachment 194303
> DD spotted this at a yard sale during dumpster dive weekend. 50 cents! It is like 2 feet tall and i adore it.
> 
> #12
> View attachment 194304
> 
> I am the Chair at my kid's Fall Festival, and I want to build a vintage inspired spinning wheel game for one of the booths. Today I found the stand, already made, for FREE  You can see the brand new IKEA lazy susan in front of it near ground. (Got that a few weeks ago at yard sale). Will attach the lazy susan to the stand, and maybe add thick foam as the main wheel. A project I will tackle eventually.
> 
> #13
> View attachment 194305
> 
> This is a pirate ship rocking/riding toy. Never have seen it before but it is totally cute. One of the games at the Fall Festival is a pirate ship treasure dig, I was thinking of using this at that booth for an additional design element.
> 
> I have more, but I like the number THIRTEEN, so I will stop now!!!!!


you must have one heck of a good size storage area that's for sure great finds.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Saki Girl- About 1,000 square feet of standing attic space, filling up quickly I must say. Plus the garage. Poor hubby, he knows he's been pushed out of any storage. Lucky for me, he's a minimalist!


----------



## Saki.Girl

3pinkpoodles said:


> Saki Girl- About 1,000 square feet of standing attic space, filling up quickly I must say. Plus the garage. Poor hubby, he knows he's been pushed out of any storage. Lucky for me, he's a minimalist!


lucky you i would love to have that and a garage


----------



## Bethany

Well.........today I went to the mall for mermaid dolls, no luck.  But made the walk down to the Hallmark store & SCORE!!!
Got 4 ceramic Halloween bowls, 3 - 60"+ Spiderwebs, 2 wood signs, a movable Mummy cling & 6 yards of black ribbon - all 90% off. Total spend 12.00 

Bought a bunch of candy, plastic eggs & 3 bags. Gonna "Egg" some neighbors. Like the You've been Booed!


----------



## BlueFrog

3pinkpoodles said:


> BlueFrog- Thanks so much for the shout out. It sure did feel exciting to find all that unwanted stuff that I can use. The booth is a little heavy but so worth it. A man walking down the street saw me struggling to get it into the pick up by myself and offered to help. I must have looked pretty pathetic!


You're lucky that despite obviously being a nice guy, he wasn't so overcome with the awesomeness of the booth that he came over to steal it from you. Wonderful hauls all the way around. You clearly have a great eye for finding repurposeable items. (Is repurposeable a word? If not, it should be).



3pinkpoodles said:


> Can't wait to see the creatures you are creating. Have you posted an inspiration photo? I'd love to see where your mind is going with these!


I'm not using any specific images from the outside world as reference or inspiration, although I've certainly scoured hundreds of pictures for each project to create a composite in my mind. I am completely hopeless with a pencil so no sketches either. I am typically a slow worker due to medical impediments but I'm so full of pent-up creative energy that I am counting on sheer determination to allow me to churn out creature after creature once the endless house move is finally over  On deck are a couple of voodoo chickens for practice, a faux crow familiar, a peacock-inspired phoenix, rats, a moss person, the hellkitty, and those darn wolves. That's just scratch built items, and doesn't include corpsing several skeletons and blinging out another, repairing my Victorian tin coffin... the list goes on and on and on! 

Although I'm learning by the day, by no stretch of the imagination is my skill level where it needs to be. I'm going to work on the small easy projects like the voodoo chickens first, then ultimately work my way up to the more important props like the werewolves and a devil goat that should be out of this world if the stars align. (I'm currently waiting on a particular tannery to acquire the pelt of just the right naturally deceased goat for that last project, which is weird to say and even weirder to think about  )


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, listening to your ideas always sounds incredulous, and when I see the virtual haunt of yours, it's always amazing


----------



## BlueFrog

Many thanks for the compliments and vote of confidence, hallo! After several years of struggling and then last year's fiasco, I feel like this new home, new yard, and serious investment in my haunt thanks to a few amazing sales of toys I kept from my childhood, this year just might be that big step forward with my haunt that I've been dreaming of. My supplies are almost organized - oops, weren't you sitting down? sorry - and I have much more privacy to work on my props at all hours as my abilities permit. I've also been soaking up knowledge from all kinds of crazy sources and hope to pull it all together into something grander and more detailed than ever before. (And if I crash and burn, well, the wreckage should be interesting!)


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, I'm looking forward to seeing what you post.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ran to Michaels yesterday for some supplies for projects. I bought everything from a canvas, a mesh bug cage, mossy-looking stems, to black chalkboard paint. The clerk couldn't figure out what I could possibly be making, LOL.


----------



## Bethany

I think I may have a couple of those mesh bug cages you speak of.  Got mine end of season for 90% off. I want to put a skeleton fairy in mine.  Feel free to share pics & ideas of your creations. Since I am just a cheerleader. 

I cannot wait to see your creations also, Bluefrog.


----------



## booswife02

Got this on EBay for $15 with free shipping. It cost them $30 to send it!! They pretty much paid me to take it. It's new. I am going to paint over the miller lite stuff and use it in the front yard for trick or treaters to take pics. It's about 6 feet tall.
Ideas for what and how to paint over the miller lite stuff?????


----------



## 22606

The standup is awesome, booswife, even if the dog does not seem to think so. It is always nice when someone offers a true bargain such as that. Regarding the painting, I honestly do not know what would work and not look at least a bit awkward, mainly because those parts are so prominent.


----------



## booswife02

Naevia is always sneaking in my pics, shes so nosey,lol...shes gotta know whats going on all the time!!

I was thinking the same thing about the prominent part, I don't want to paint something on there that totally draws your attention strait to it, but also don't think moms are gonna want their kids to take a pic with some beer, lol 

Id love to paint a sword or axe over the bottle and paint a medallion or some kind of clasp for his cape over the top part but not sure how to do it so it wont stand out so much... Maybe if I paint it then paint something clear over the entire thing...


----------



## Rustie

Since you want to use it as a photo op you could always add some more 3 dimensional elements to cover those areas up and it might not seem out of place since an actual head will be sticking through. Glue a medallion or large buckle over the logo and cut out the beer bottle and thread a plastic axe handle through either side of his hand. Just an idea, might look more intentional than an obvious second layer of paint.

Then again I have drinking skeletons all over my yard at Halloween, so I've got no problem with the beer!


----------



## seattlerags

booswife02 said:


> Naevia is always sneaking in my pics, shes so nosey,lol...shes gotta know whats going on all the time!!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about the prominent part, I don't want to paint something on there that totally draws your attention strait to it, but also don't think moms are gonna want their kids to take a pic with some beer, lol
> 
> Id love to paint a sword or axe over the bottle and paint a medallion or some kind of clasp for his cape over the top part but not sure how to do it so it wont stand out so much... Maybe if I paint it then paint something clear over the entire thing...


How about painting a shrunken head over the bottle, with his hand holding the hair (which could cover the top of the bottle) and the head covering the bottom part? Creepy but not too gory for kids to take pictures with. Plus, they will wonder if it was his head or someone else's...


----------



## JasonB5449

I ran across this Craigslist add for two Grandin Road's mummies for $125 for both. Good deal if someone is close to Richmond, VA

http://richmond.craigslist.org/clt/4324492839.html


----------



## booswife02

Jason that's a great deal. Thanks for posting


----------



## booswife02

Rustie said:


> Since you want to use it as a photo op you could always add some more 3 dimensional elements to cover those areas up and it might not seem out of place since an actual head will be sticking through. Glue a medallion or large buckle over the logo and cut out the beer bottle and thread a plastic axe handle through either side of his hand. Just an idea, might look more intentional than an obvious second layer of paint.
> 
> Then again I have drinking skeletons all over my yard at Halloween, so I've got no problem with the beer!


I believe this is the perfect way to go. Thank you for brainstorming for me.


----------



## booswife02

Thanks seattlerags for brainstorming for me


----------



## printersdevil

Love the cardboard stand-up! Years ago when I did a haunted house for the school., we had someone donate one of those of Elvira. We covered up the beer, it was her body part erupting that I had problems covering! LOL Finally just left her in all her glory.

We had a lot of young kids wanting their picture made with her though.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

printersdevil said:


> Love the cardboard stand-up! Years ago when I did a haunted house for the school., we had someone donate one of those of Elvira. We covered up the beer, it was her body part erupting that I had problems covering! LOL Finally just left her in all her glory.
> 
> We had a lot of young kids wanting their picture made with her though.


 Those lil rascals, lol


----------



## Bethany

booswife02 said:


> Naevia is always sneaking in my pics, shes so nosey,lol...shes gotta know whats going on all the time!!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about the prominent part, I don't want to paint something on there that totally draws your attention strait to it, but also don't think moms are gonna want their kids to take a pic with some beer, lol
> 
> Id love to paint a sword or axe over the bottle and paint a medallion or some kind of clasp for his cape over the top part but not sure how to do it so it wont stand out so much... Maybe if I paint it then paint something clear over the entire thing...


I would do a medalion over the neck piece. But do it out of paper!!! Use spray adheasive to attach it. As for the bottle, just put a different label over the label of the bottle, again print on paper & use spray adheasive to attach to stand up.  http://www.pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/halloween-labels/

Feel free to browse my pinterest board Halloween Labels


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Bethany, I was thinking the same..The medallion is a good idea


----------



## BlueFrog

My taxidermy forms arrived today, and by the pumpkin king, I might be on to something! It's one thing to measure everything and know that it "should" fit, quite another to lay it all out and realize that it might really work. The forms were not as detailed as I had hoped - they are older sculpts - but given how furry my critters will be, they'll be just fine. 

Because everything necessary for the Hellkitteh - who will be a domestic cat in size and shape - was originally designed for a small bobcat, I also ordered fairly basic bobcat eyes. The eyes are beautifully crafted, but too tan in color to represent the big yellow eyes of a black domestic cat. A quick trip to Vandyke's revealed these yellow eyes that I'm hoping are truer in color for what I'm making.


----------



## Dementedone

Paint It Black said:


> Ran to Michaels yesterday for some supplies for projects. I bought everything from a canvas, a mesh bug cage, mossy-looking stems, to black chalkboard paint. The clerk couldn't figure out what I could possibly be making, LOL.


I always wonder what they are thinking too. LOL 

Most of the patrons at Michaels or Hobby Lobby are making little girl ballet costumes or pretty picture collages, and then there is Bethany with her skeleton fairies. ha-ha! Love it. 

PIB, what do you plan to make with yours?


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, D, I use chalkboard spray paint for lots of things - wall hangings, painting candelabra, trays, etc. The bug container - want to use the vinegar & steel wool combination to age the natural wood on it. Then, probably put a skeleton fairy or a frog in it. I could even leave the door open and make it look like my family of rats is escaping from it. The mossy stems will be used to creep up a wrought iron garden piece I found at a rummage sale recently, along with a skull inside. As for the canvas, I want to paint a portrait of a vampire for my Vampire Lounge. This is a stretch for me, but I am going to try, LOL.


----------



## printersdevil

Vampire Lounge? I love this idea. Tell us more? Is this new or something that you have had before? I am beginning to think I need to add vampires...


----------



## Dementedone

PIB, I need to get some of that paint. I have seen it but not tried it. I have a petrified frog with a bikini on (long story). Excited to see what you decide for your cage. Good luck with your painting. It should be cool.


----------



## RCIAG

Got this guy today for my birthday!


----------



## 22606

Dementedone said:


> I have a petrified frog with a bikini on (long story).


Quite a fetish there, my friend...

What a precious flamingo, RCIAG Did it at least have the decency to squawk "Happy Birthday" to you?


----------



## Paint It Black

RCAIG - Cool mingo!

Printersdevil, to answer your question, last year I started what I called the "Vampire Lounge" in our fireplace room and the guest bathroom off that room. I used lots of red candles and red candleholders and vampire stuff. I didn't get a photo, but there was a vampire cape hung on the coat rack as you enter the room. Here are some photos:










































My sources for everything were rummage sales, estate sales, Big Lots (pub sign), CVS (vampire bust), TJ Max (blood bath salts), Costco (skeleton) and Home Goods (candleholders). And I got the framed vampire photo in a SR exchange.


----------



## 22606

Lots of nice items, and great setups, PIB. I got a kick out of the vampire fang dentures


----------



## Bethany

Dementedone said:


> I always wonder what they are thinking too. LOL
> 
> Most of the patrons at Michaels or Hobby Lobby are making little girl ballet costumes or pretty picture collages, and then there is Bethany with her skeleton fairies. ha-ha! Love it.
> 
> PIB, what do you plan to make with yours?


I LONG for one of these. A friend of mine made the cage & changed & posed the skeleton; aged it etc. 
She would bring it to my house every year for the party. She is also the one that did the gumball machine makeover.


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, that is really cool. what if you put a laser sword like from star wars in his hand. and just cover the lite sign with some tin foil.
Jason, that is a good price for those mummies. cool mummies.
me thinks scorpion is a wanna be rascal. lol. of course, Elvira is a riot.
rciag, that is an awesome birthday gift. I have always wanted one of those. Happy Birthday also.
paintitblack, that is a nice display. I think I have a sister to your mannequin. different pose, but same style of pose and face. cool mannequin.
Bethany, that is cool.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

hallorenescene said:


> booswife, that is really cool. what if you put a laser sword like from star wars in his hand. and just cover the lite sign with some tin foil.
> Jason, that is a good price for those mummies. cool mummies.
> me thinks scorpion is a wanna be rascal. lol. of course, Elvira is a riot.
> rciag, that is an awesome birthday gift. I have always wanted one of those. Happy Birthday also.
> paintitblack, that is a nice display. I think I have a sister to your mannequin. different pose, but same style of pose and face. cool mannequin.
> Bethany, that is cool.


The force is strong within you my young padawan


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

ME TOO! Sounds amazing 


hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, I'm looking forward to seeing what you post.


----------



## printersdevil

PIB, love your vampire lounge. Good looking crew there.

RCIA, nice flamingo. Happy birthday!

Booswife, I like the idea of a laser sword, too.

Mummies are cool and nice price.

Bethany, that is a neat cage.


----------



## im the goddess

Happy Birthday RCIAG!


----------



## Bethany

Happy Birthday RCIAG


----------



## Dementedone

Happy Birthday RCIAG! Love your flamingo. I had an idea to just get some regular ones and corpse them. What do y'all think?

Cool lounge PIB, love your creativity. 

Love the cage Bethany. Can't wait to see yours and PIB's.


----------



## livingforwards

Today Target's dollar section had children's fairy wings used to make these dark fairies: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/118340-dead-evil-fairies-very-cheap-make.html


----------



## doto

The ebay seller has shipped me the correct skull and I don't have to return the T-rex skull. This basically means I get over $55.00Cdn (retail) in merchandise for $5.00Cdn (ebay auction price paid). 



doto said:


> Here's what it is supposed to look like.
> 
> View attachment 193991
> 
> 
> I have sent an email to the seller to see how we can resolve the discrepancy. The 1:6 size T-rex skull is nice but this wasn't one of the items I chose to bid on.


----------



## booswife02

Awesome Doto!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

That is great Doto!


----------



## printersdevil

livingforwards, thanks for the info. I will try to stop tomorrow. I need some of those wings. I wish I had some of the small skellies. I do have ones I use, but they are all packed up!


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil, the skeletons used are like 12" ones. Not the little ones on the garland. 

I went to what is becoming my Favorite thrift store and got 5 - 2 pc. glass picture frames that are held together with metal star clips (they're about 4") .50 each, a large glass candle plate $1, a metal box $1.50, some fabric & a couple yards of felt, some asst. satin cording, a glass bottle & some red heart table scatter (perfect for love potion). 

Then I went to tuesday morning & picked up some wire for beads, some cute small fabric flowers & some charms & bottle caps. 

Yesterday I "Egged" 3 neighbors


----------



## hallorenescene

doto, I'm glad it worked out for you.
living forwards, cool fairies.
yesterday I went to casey's gas station, and they had the walking dead dog tags. they're $5.00. today I went and grabbed another. I got Maggie yesterday, and I got beth today. they're both pretty cool, but I want daryl. guess I will have to try again


----------



## booswife02

Dementedone said:


> Happy Birthday RCIAG! Love your flamingo. I had an idea to just get some regular ones and corpse them. What do y'all think?
> 
> Cool lounge PIB, love your creativity.
> 
> Love the cage Bethany. Can't wait to see yours and PIB's.


Happy Happy Birthday RCIAG!!!!

Dementedone, im not into the zombie flamingos at all but I think corpsed ones would be really cool to see! wouldn't be to hard to do either. I think you will start a trend.

Thanks everyone for your help with my Horseman stand up


----------



## pumpkinpie

http://fayar.craigslist.org/atq/4394346771.html 

Not sure if anyone's in Arkansas but I just found a treasure chest for $15... Its too far from me but wanted to share the post


----------



## RCIAG

Went to Hot Topic for some band shirts for a gift & discovered they also have a line of perfume/nail polish/makeup called Blackheart Beauty that are in skull bottles & cases. I bought 2 bottles of nail polish & kept one for myself! I was going to buy the perfume but didn't bother. I may order it online or go back for it at some point just for the bottle & dump the perfume. 

Here's the link to everything online, what's in stores may be different. It's cheaper online, but I don't know what their shipping costs are.
http://search.hottopic.com/search?p=Q&ts=custom&lbc=hottopic&w=blackheart beauty


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, that's a cool line rciag. did you not like the perfume? why dump it?


----------



## Bethany

RCiag, yes please tell what the perfume smelled like!! My favorite perfumes come from Rue 21 & Just found another favorite from Victoria Secret. Now I need to head to Hot Topic!  I like fruity based perfumes, except that VS one....


----------



## printersdevil

Never heard of Hot Topic. I will have to check the DFW area for them.


----------



## Bethany

My daughter Loved their stuff, just really pricey for clothes. She'd end up finding the items in the thrift stores.


----------



## booswife02

RCIAG said:


> Went to Hot Topic for some band shirts for a gift & discovered they also have a line of perfume/nail polish/makeup called Blackheart Beauty that are in skull bottles & cases. I bought 2 bottles of nail polish & kept one for myself! I was going to buy the perfume but didn't bother. I may order it online or go back for it at some point just for the bottle & dump the perfume.
> 
> Here's the link to everything online, what's in stores may be different. It's cheaper online, but I don't know what their shipping costs are.
> http://search.hottopic.com/search?p=Q&ts=custom&lbc=hottopic&w=blackheart beauty


RCIAG my sister does cosmotology and she swears that brand is quality


----------



## booswife02

Printer hot topic is in malls. They have some cool stuff. Jewlery makeup and such and Jrs clothing. Their sister company torrid is for curvier girls. 

Speaking of curvier I have a knock your socks off pay it forward gift for one of you tiny girls. Which one of you wears size s/m?


----------



## booswife02

I got this awesome coat of arms at an antique store for $26 it's really heavy. I'm guessing size is around 16x20 My bday is coming up so Hubby said just get it. Will look great with my vampires


----------



## booswife02

Also got these little bottles 50 cents each and the green one for $1 

And these two frames for $1 each in different stores. How weird is that. Going to put my Barnabas and Josette pics from gatorgirl in them.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG, I like those pieces (but I still stand by what I said in the other thread about HT needing to add cologne to the line).
Nice frames and jars, and that is a fantastic coat of arms, booswife.


----------



## im the goddess

booswife02 said:


> Also got these little bottles 50 cents each and the green one for $1
> 
> And these two frames for $1 each in different stores. How weird is that. Going to put my Barnabas and Josette pics from gatorgirl in them.


 I like that green bottle. I have a couple like the clear ones. 
What color are you painting the frames?


----------



## booswife02

*Man Myth and Magic Encyclopedia of the supernatural*

Also thought I'd pass this along. These books are for sale for $200. There are 24 of them. The guy said it took him 23 years to find the entire collection for his wife. She recently passed away so he's selling tons of rare books that belonged to her from his antique store. The pages are pretty amazing. Some cool stuff in them for sure. They are way to real for me but I thought what a fantastic special find for one of you guys.


----------



## booswife02

Garthgoyle said:


> RCIAG, I like those pieces (but I still stand by what I said in the other thread about HT needing to add cologne to the line).
> Nice frames and jars, and that is a fantastic coat of arms, booswife.


agreed Garth, why don't they have cologne at hot topic? I know for a fact my brothers would be super interested! I have a teenage brother and sister and their whole closets are hot topic, id say a good quarter of mine is also, haha....


----------



## booswife02

im the goddess said:


> I like that green bottle. I have a couple like the clear ones.
> What color are you painting the frames?


I normally do everything black but have you seen those Dark Shadows prints that gatorgirl did? They are an aged washed colored vintage paper looking color. I don't think they would look as good in black, id like to leave them gold, one of them is perfect, its a dull gold the other is shinier, I gotta figure out how to make them the same color, dull the shiny one down. What do you think?


----------



## im the goddess

I think the duller gold would look nice. Instead of trying to make the one look exactly like the other, maybe you should base coat them both the same, and try to recreate the finish you like on both. That way, they might be better matched. I'm sure you will do a great job on them either way.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from flea market, cost $6.00,going to convert into a grave maker. I'm going to "skin it" with foam as jdubbya suggested in another thread, then top it off with a 27 inch angel I found a couple weeks ago


----------



## MummyOf5

booswife02 said:


> Also got these little bottles 50 cents each and the green one for $1
> 
> And these two frames for $1 each in different stores. How weird is that. Going to put my Barnabas and Josette pics from gatorgirl in them.


I've got the rack for those spice bottles, actually I think I have 2 racks but only one set of bottles


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome coat of arms. Now you have another heavy thing to move. LOL 

At least you aren't having to ship the big horse--as much as you would have loved him.

Scorpion, that will make a great gravemarker. Can't wait to see it.

Booswife, I posted before coming to this last page. Love the bottles. I think I have one like the green one and maybe a red one like that too. I just buy them and then figure out what to do with them later. LOL I have this think laltely for bottles an jars.

I need some small ones like the spice jars. I have some, but mine also have a holder. I need some with not holder to use in other things. Also, I see the tea spell book in the background. I love that book holder. Where did you find it. I tend to use the cheap ones from Dollar Tree. lol


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thank you printersdevil, it hope I doesn't come out crappy..


----------



## BlueFrog

As always, way too much coolness to respond to each post (sorry!). Booswife, between the books and OMGIWANTTHEM mirrors, I want to shop where you do!
___________

I'm pleased as eyeball punch to report that my shrunken head and other items in the lot arrived today, and all are way better than I ever could have guessed from the auction listing. The spears are very detailed and look absolutely vicious. The bakelite feather fan is deeply creepy. And the shrunken head itself? Is absolutely stellar, especially the paper thin leatherwork and what turned out to be real human hair on the scalp and eyebrows. In my mind I know these were all the equivalent of cheap tchotchkes in their day, but wow, the craftsmanship of tourist trinkets was quite something then! I absolutely could not be more pleased with my purchase at any price, let alone what I actually paid. Score one for the home team!


----------



## 22606

Those encyclopedias appear quite intriguing, booswife.
I agree with the piece in hoping that you don't come out crappy, xxScorpxx Nice find, or at least it will be

Your shrunken head and other trinkets sound impressive, BlueFrog. I would love to see a photo of the actual items, if you do not mind.


----------



## BlueFrog

Show off my new items? Oh, the horror! 

Camera and lighting are not the best, but at least these pictures are better than the ones I gleaned from the auction. The skin on the head is so thin that light freely shows through it, which opens some creeptastic possibilities.


----------



## Paint It Black

I was glad to see photos too, Bluefrog. All very cool items. Your museum of oddities should be in fine shape these days.


----------



## BlueFrog

My Museum of Oddities has overtaken the house and may now necessitate a storage locker.... but that's a topic for another thread!


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> My Museum of Oddities has overtaken the house and may now necessitate a storage locker.... but that's a topic for another thread!


You could always just leave it and begin charging admission Thanks for going through the trouble. All of the items are spectacular.


----------



## printersdevil

Blue Frog, I love the items. I would love to see more of your Oddities.


----------



## NOWHINING

dang.. i would love to have those!



booswife02 said:


> Also thought I'd pass this along. These books are for sale for $200. There are 24 of them. The guy said it took him 23 years to find the entire collection for his wife. She recently passed away so he's selling tons of rare books that belonged to her from his antique store. The pages are pretty amazing. Some cool stuff in them for sure. They are way to real for me but I thought what a fantastic special find for one of you guys.


----------



## Bethany

My new $3.50 Mortar & pestel. (the sterno can if for comparison) 
Also got these from a friend. 







and bought this large candle plate & tin at a thrift store.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany, I sent you a PM regarding the mermaids at Dollar Tree.

Lori


----------



## RCIAG

booswife02 said:


> agreed Garth, why don't they have cologne at hot topic? I know for a fact my brothers would be super interested! I have a teenage brother and sister and their whole closets are hot topic, id say a good quarter of mine is also, haha....


I can't believe they don't sell it already. Since I don't spend much time there I don't know the answer to this question but I wonder if they have some unisex stuff, like some scent that would work for guys & girls?

Seems like an untapped market.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> I can't believe they don't sell it already. Since I don't spend much time there I don't know the answer to this question but I wonder if they have some unisex stuff, like some scent that would work for guys & girls?


They sold a _Nightmare Before Christmas_ cologne a couple of years ago, although I did not wind up buying it (mainly because it was a bit on the pricey side, like most _NBC_ items). The lipstick (black, at least) and darker shades of nail polish are essentially unisex, so I could see those being bought by both genders. The _Blackheart Beauty_ line's scents of cotton candy, berries, jasmine, and such just do not seem a good fit for men, for some reason 

Nice items, Bethany. If only the skulls were a little higher on the mugs, it would appear that they are wearing red baseball caps (these days, even Grim prefers to be stylin' and profilin')


----------



## Bethany

Rue21 Has some nice cologne for guys.  I'm just sayin'.


----------



## hallorenescene

my grandson loves hot topics. it is pricey though.
I went back to casey's and got another walking dead dog tag. I got lori. so now I have Maggie, beth and lori. I'm loving these. I want daryl sooo bad.
booswife, that will be great for vampires, or pirates, or knights. that is very nice. nice frames. those bottles use to have spices in them, and came with a spice rack. the books are nice, but a little to vivid for me. 
sclorpion, cool, post pictures when you are done.
bluefrog, love your items.
Bethany, you didn't do so bad either.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Bought this trunk at a flea market, it's rough but I'll just stash it away for now, thought of Hallo when I bought this..


----------



## hallorenescene

you sure thought of the right person scorpion. I LOVE IT! how much did you pay? ohhh, that is so perfect of a box.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Rue21 Has some nice cologne for guys.  I'm just sayin'.


Unless the different colognes come inside of skulls, tombstones, coffins, or such, I am good with my stash of 'designer impostors' Thanks, though. 



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Bought this trunk at a flea market, it's rough but I'll just stash it away for now, thought of Hallo when I bought this.


That is really cool, xxScorpxx.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Bought this trunk at a flea market, it's rough but I'll just stash it away for now, thought of Hallo when I bought this..
> View attachment 194812


Thanks Hallo, I paid $8.00


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Garth


----------



## 22606

No problem. Is that a full-size trunk? Either way, heck of a buy...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Garthgoyle said:


> No problem. Is that a full-size trunk? Either way, heck of a buy...


No, it's 2' X 2'..


----------



## myerman82

I found this guy today. I always wanted the one from Design Toscano and was glad to find this one on sale. Love this piece.


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, $8.00 made me raise one eyebrow. a heck of a good deal.
meyerman, nice piece.


----------



## Paint It Black

I like the vintage look to the clown painted on the trunk, scorpion. Great find!


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> scorpion, $8.00 made me raise one eyebrow.


Some true talent there, raising only one...

Very cool statue, myerman82.


----------



## MummyOf5

hallorenescene said:


> my grandson loves hot topics. it is pricey though.
> I went back to casey's and got another walking dead dog tag. I got lori. so now I have Maggie, beth and lori. I'm loving these. I want daryl sooo bad.
> booswife, that will be great for vampires, or pirates, or knights. that is very nice. nice frames. those bottles use to have spices in them, and came with a spice rack. the books are nice, but a little to vivid for me.
> sclorpion, cool, post pictures when you are done.
> bluefrog, love your items.
> Bethany, you didn't do so bad either.


Was that Casey's as in Casey's General Store? If it is I'll have to hit the ones down here in my area.


----------



## myerman82

Garthgoyle said:


> Some true talent there, raising only one...
> 
> Very cool statue, myerman82.


Thank you, the picture really does not do it justice at all. Here are two skeleton Jesters that I picked up when I was in Mexico a few months ago. I figured I would post a picture since I haven't already. As you can see they need a little work done on them. Missing bells, maybe just add all now bells. The yellow/blue jester is missing his stick, easy fix. However, for the price they were a steal.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Creeeeppppppyyyy . I would open in up, add some back lights or lighting from underneath, then put a creepy clown mask on a styro head with flashing eyes in side of it, Then I would put it somewhere that was sure to be admired.



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Bought this trunk at a flea market, it's rough but I'll just stash it away for now, thought of Hallo when I bought this..
> View attachment 194812


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

One of the party stores in town is closing. For a while everything has been 50% off. At first they were not selling costumes. Then they put them out but 50% off a $75 costume was still too high for me. Well, today I saw a sign that costumes were $5! I truly hit the jackpot, walking out with 13 full costumes, and 6 capes, wigs, extras all for ..................$103!

Here's my stash:
1- ZELDA now has some fine looking threads to wear in her fortune telling booth:









2- Michael Jackson Thriller jackets (For the performance the kids at school will do while people are queuing for the Haunted House! ) Originally $49.99 each








3- Three adult size "threatening" looking costumes, they feel gothic to me, and we can dress props in the castle with these. Or actors. if we go that route. (originally $24.99, $39.99 and $49.99)








4- Four new capes- You never know when you need a cape. Of all my finds today, this was the least fabulous "bargain" but still a bargain to be sure!








5- A pretty fantastic Captain Hook costume- Originally $79.99 !!! I like the coat for a vampire.








6- For my kids. Darth Vadar (originally $79) Storm Trooper (originally $20) and a Harry Potter robe- (originally $39) (for my obsessed 8 year old daughter!)








7-Crazy white wig and aviator goggles for our mad scientist- Originally all over $50 for the group








8-Medieval Knights with chain mail sleeves. I want to have two knights as props inside Dracula's castle. These were originally $59.99 and $69.99








9- Grim Reaper robe with hood (I think it was orig $49) really nice thick good quality costume


----------



## 22606

The jesters are really neat, myerman82.

Fabulous haul, 3pinkpoodles. You saved a ton...


----------



## printersdevil

3PinkPoodles, I would kill for a fortune teller costume for that price or double! Wow, what a deal. I am working on a fortune teller display this year and that is GREAT! Nice find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last Friday I was in a TJ Maxx and saw that they had marked down a white, long-sleeve chef's jacket. It was hanging with the aprons in the kitchen section. Had never seen one of these in the store before so it caught my eye. Actually had been eyeing it for probably at least a month or more but didn't want to spend full price on it in the event it only gets used as a halloween costume (probably the case). Since it covers so much of the torso it will work nicely with skeletons or props. Picked up a chef's hat last year from 99 Cent Only Store. Just need to add some black slacks now.

Has anyone else ever seen jackets there? I'm always surprised over the year to see what their buyers pickup for the stores. Kind of figured I'd be using a chef's apron for my haint instead but I like the jacket idea much better.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

3PP, wow you hit the mother load there! I love the head scarf epecially on your fortune teller outfit. The coins are a nice touch.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Paint It Black said:


> I like the vintage look to the clown painted on the trunk, scorpion. Great find!


Thanks PIB, it's kind of rough from the top, the lining is peeled off but I liked the vintage look too.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

GOS: Have you tired going to Restaurant Depot or a uniform supply store for a chef jacket? Maybe a lot cheaper? I have not seen the Home Goods one.


----------



## hallorenescene

mummyof5, as long as you're talking about casey's that is a convenience store/gas station, yes, that is where I got them. I went back to casey's and got 2 more walking dead dog tags. so now I have Maggie, beth, lori, merle, and zombie shane. I'm loving these. I want daryl sooo bad.
meyerman, cute jesters.
whoot, whoot 3 pink poodles. nice costumes, nice price. I'm always grabbing costumes. they can be use on props or players. you got some good ones.


----------



## DavyKnoles

Today I found the instructions to make a prop featuring my head floating in a pickle jar. No kidding. It's really cool and super simple (if you're good with Photoshop). I'm actually making one now to leave in the refrigerator for my housemates to find. Should definitely be fun.


----------



## MummyOf5

hallorenescene said:


> mummyof5, as long as you're talking about casey's that is a convenience store/gas station, yes, that is where I got them. I went back to casey's and got 2 more walking dead dog tags. so now I have Maggie, beth, lori, merle, and zombie shane. I'm loving these. I want daryl sooo bad.


Yep, that's the place I'm talking about 
I looked in the one in the next town over from us (we don't have one here) but didn't find any tags. I'll have to check out the ones in Creston, there are only about 6 or seven there now since they bought out the Kum & Go's in town.



DavyKnoles said:


> Today I found the instructions to make a prop featuring my head floating in a pickle jar. No kidding. It's really cool and super simple (if you're good with Photoshop). I'm actually making one now to leave in the refrigerator for my housemates to find. Should definitely be fun.


DavyKnoles, could you share the link to these instructions?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

hallorenescene said:


> I went back to casey's and got 2 more walking dead dog tags. so now I have Maggie, beth, lori, merle, and zombie shane. I'm loving these. I want daryl sooo bad.
> meyerman, cute jesters.
> whoot, whoot 3 pink poodles. nice costumes, nice price. I'm always grabbing costumes. they can be use on props or players. you got some good ones.


I also want Daryl soooooo bad


----------



## 22606

DavyKnoles said:


> Today I found the instructions to make a prop featuring my head floating in a pickle jar. No kidding. It's really cool and super simple (if you're good with Photoshop). I'm actually making one now to leave in the refrigerator for my housemates to find. Should definitely be fun.


That sounds pretty cool. You will have to share the results


I grabbed this wall art at Family Dollar today for a whopping $6. There was another in a reverse color scheme that I also really liked, but every single one was somehow flawed on the inside (this version was difficult enough to find a passable one of) Additionally, they have some new Victorian mirrors and picture frames available in both black and white, in case anyone is looking for such.


----------



## Paint It Black

Nice wall art, Garth. I bet the reverse pattern was nice too, except for the flaws.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Nice wall art, Garth. I bet the reverse pattern was nice too, except for the flaws.


Thank you, PIB. It certainly was, but the best that I could find had a visible tear in the paper right near the design. I will probably wind up stopping at another location soon to see if theirs are in better condition; being a perfectionist does not help matters, I am sure


----------



## booswife02

printersdevil said:


> Awesome coat of arms. Now you have another heavy thing to move. LOL
> 
> At least you aren't having to ship the big horse--as much as you would have loved him.
> 
> Scorpion, that will make a great gravemarker. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> Booswife, I posted before coming to this last page. Love the bottles. I think I have one like the green one and maybe a red one like that too. I just buy them and then figure out what to do with them later. LOL I have this think laltely for bottles an jars.
> 
> I need some small ones like the spice jars. I have some, but mine also have a holder. I need some with not holder to use in other things. Also, I see the tea spell book in the background. I love that book holder. Where did you find it. I tend to use the cheap ones from Dollar Tree. lol


Sorry Printer, I just saw this post. I got that book holder from Longaberger. Do you know what Longaberger is? Super over priced baskets. A friend of mine had a party and I felt like I had to buy something, the book holder was the cheapest thing they offered at $25 so that's what I bought, haha.. That was three four years ago, you can still get them on ebay now, I saw one not to long ago for $15. The good thing about Longaberger, its all American made and good quality, its real wrought iron. I use it in my kitchen for cook books


----------



## booswife02

BlueFrog said:


> As always, way too much coolness to respond to each post (sorry!). Booswife, between the books and OMGIWANTTHEM mirrors, I want to shop where you do!
> ___________
> 
> I'm pleased as eyeball punch to report that my shrunken head and other items in the lot arrived today, and all are way better than I ever could have guessed from the auction listing. The spears are very detailed and look absolutely vicious. The bakelite feather fan is deeply creepy. And the shrunken head itself? Is absolutely stellar, especially the paper thin leatherwork and what turned out to be real human hair on the scalp and eyebrows. In my mind I know these were all the equivalent of cheap tchotchkes in their day, but wow, the craftsmanship of tourist trinkets was quite something then! I absolutely could not be more pleased with my purchase at any price, let alone what I actually paid. Score one for the home team!


BlueFrog, its good ole back woods North Carolina. Ive lived all over the world and it seems the nicer the places the more expensive their thrift and goodwill type stores are. What is considered antiques in some states is just junk in others. You and I can shop here and then go see 3pinkpoodles for trash weekends


----------



## booswife02

Garthgoyle said:


> Thank you, PIB. It certainly was, but the best that I could find had a visible tear in the paper right near the design. I will probably wind up stopping at another location soon to see if theirs are in better condition; being a perfectionist does not help matters, I am sure


Garth you have really elegant taste, you seem to always go for black and white and it doesn't get more classy than that. I love to get picture frames from family dollar


----------



## 22606

booswife02 said:


> Garth you have really elegant taste, you seem to always go for black and white and it doesn't get more classy than that. I love to get picture frames from family dollar


I appreciate the compliment, booswife. I like that they can go wtih anything. As for that last part, I love dollar stores in general


----------



## hallorenescene

I went to casey's tonight, the dog tags were gone. they said they didn't know if they will be getting any more in. I wonder if the casey's the next town over still has any. will be checking back there too. yeah, no daryl for me. waaaaaaaa.
garth, pretty picture. someday when you get a place and get it set up, it is going to be amazing with all the lacy style Victorian items you buy.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> I went to casey's tonight, the dog tags were gone.
> garth, pretty picture. someday when you get a place and get it set up, it is going to be amazing with all the lacy style Victorian items you buy.


That sucks. I hope that you manage to find the tag. I have never even seen a Casey's around here...

Muchas gracias, hallo. I have one from Marshalls that is a similar style and will go very nicely with it. Yeah, I am a bit obsessed with Victorian styling, even if I am not much above trailer trash


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I built my outdoor tomb using a 4-horse horse trailer, delivered to my backyard. Trailer and "shipping"= $65. I laid up 150 year old soft bricks at the entrance end after welding a steel angle frame for a doorway. Then cut and welded a huge door from a large electrical switch box I was given by our local electrician. 
Inside I used some marble-patterned contact paper to make rectangular shapes for the drawers the bodies would be in, THEN to cap it all off, I hung my Dollar Store Cast Iron Gothic cross on the inside wall, intentionally leaving it stapled to the piece of white cardboard that said "Dollar Store" on it.
I did spray some clear sealer over the cardboard to keep it better/longer since it is out of doors


----------



## printersdevil

Gym Whourifeld, we would love to see pictures of your tomb. Sounds great.


----------



## matrixmom

3 trunks for pirate treasure


----------



## Bethany

Curb side pick up - FREE!! vehicle for my reaper to ride in the graveyard. 
Of course It will get a makeover. I already took off the top & connecting parts, reaper needs more headroom so I need to see if I can "raise the roof"


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Beistle Fortune Witch game. It's a reproduction, but looks cool.


----------



## 22606

Excellent finds, matrixmom, Bethany, and Paul.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds. Love the vintage witch wheel.

Those trunks are amazing and will be great pirate chests.

Bethany, your reaper will ride in style this year.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Yeah, like other Beistle products, the bottom folds out to prop it up. Pretty cool. I want to collect some more now.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that car is so cute. I think it should have roger rabbit in it, or Jessica rabbit, or a toon.
paul, that is an amazing cutout. I think fortune stuff is on the rise this year.
matrix mom, sweet trunks.


----------



## Bethany

hallor, the car will most likely be painted black or grey, some flames & skulls added on the sides and the face will be "less friendly"


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I love the way the car looks now, I'm sure though the transition will be good too. look forward to pictures.
so I went to a different casey's in the next town over, and I got two more dog tags. so now I have Maggie, beth, lori, merle, zombie shane, walker, and rv walker. I'm loving these. I still want daryl sooo bad.


----------



## Paint It Black

Bethany said:


> hallor, the car will most likely be painted black or grey, some flames & skulls added on the sides and the face will be "less friendly"


With those eyes, I could also see you painting it white so it would be a "ghost car."


----------



## Bethany

Fantastic Idea PIB!!! All I'd need to buy is a couple cans of white paint for plastic! My skeleton is a little too big for the car and if I leave the top on I'll have to have him leaning out the side window. So debating on what to do. If I take the top off it could still be a Ghost car - with evil eyes!


----------



## JasonB5449

So last night Light-O-Rama had their April "Mad Grab" sale at 9pm. I sat in front of my laptop waiting for the sale to go live and I was lucky enough to get two CTB16PC light controllers for $175 each. Saved me $100 off their normal price. The sale is already over as EVERYTHING on the sale list is sold out. I missed the last sale so I got on the mailing list to get the info for the next one. If you're into doing a light show these things are super cool! Can't wait to fire 'em up!

http://store.lightorama.com/secretsale.html


----------



## 22606

Sounds like quite a buy, Jason. Congratulations.


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm into light shows. I love them. but to do one is over my head. but they are so cool.


----------



## Bethany

I need to buy a couple pin spot lights? for my Disco ball. Thought it was in the box with the ball, but it wasn't.


----------



## Deadna

Dollar General has bracelets for $2 that are stretchy and made up of skull beads. One in skulls only contains 15 beads,I thought they could be used for potion bottles and such. They had one with alternating silver beads/skulls and a rhinestone cross. I think they are mostly in funky colors(orange,purple,blue) but your store may vary. They are located near clothing where they have endcaps of brite/neon socks and stuff for little girls.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Throwing out a broken hot tub when I did a double take at the cover. Opened it up and sure enough... 2 big pieces of super dense foam and some metal channel that will come in handy somewhere. 
So while M dragged the hot tub to the road, I took these to the garage. 
Can't wait to start on new stones!!!


----------



## Bethany

Bought our mattress & the sliding glass door pet door panel came today


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Oh and I "found" the way to add an avatar in the HF app! So we aren't faceless anymore. Hip-hip-hallow-yay!!!


----------



## BlueFrog

My days of looking at dead animals are supposed to be at an end, as well as shopping for absolutely anything else Halloween, but I couldn't resist a couple of final purchases. One is a Renaissance dress that supposedly cost $550 to make, which I picked up for a fraction of the original price and am having shipped to a friend so I can sneak it in without the family noticing  It's way too pretty - and too costly to bloody up - so I'm going to put it on a zombie or something for contrast.

The other is the vintage pelt of a captive bred brown and high white striped skunk. Pets and familiars are going to be increasingly important elements in the haunt and this guy was too cool to pass up. I have a Renaissance dress (a different one) in just those same colors and I want to mount the skin to create the hand-carried pet of an elegant queen, the equivalent of a sleeve dog, ferret, or other high status animal. The pelt is quite old and the legs were removed so I'll have to rebuild them, but skunks have such short legs I think I can do it without the patching being too obvious.

I'll post pictures as soon as doing so doesn't lock up my browser.


----------



## hallorenescene

mc, those foam pieces will make nice big headstones. when you're done, you should post pictures in the crafts thread. I would love to see them.
ohhhh, blue frog, I want to see the dress. pretty, pretty please.


----------



## 22606

The hidden foam pieces were a great find, MC Hauntdreams.
Good to know, Bethany, but be careful that no raccoons or opossums attempt to break in...

Those sound awesome, BlueFrog. There is a store that I often wind up buying something small from whenever I visit my aunt that carries pewter figures, resin pieces, jewelry, and Renaissance clothing; many of the garments are truly stunning, and that $550 price sounds about right.


----------



## BlueFrog

My computer continues to give me fits but I think the pictures will be viewable at this link.

I know high quality reenactment-level costumes can be outrageously expensive so I'm hoping this dress really is of $550 quality. I'm told it was made for a bridesmaid at a themed wedding.


----------



## 22606

Very nice, BlueFrog. I especially like the detail to the sleeves of the dress. Prices are outrageous, I know; my cousin is getting married and was fortunate enough to have a friend offer the use of her intended wedding dress (plans fell through, apparently) that cost $1,500, so all that she had to pay for were alterations. 

The brown-and-white skunk pelt is very different, so the completed project should definitely stand out.


----------



## printersdevil

Very nice--love the dress


----------



## Saki.Girl

cool finds blue frog.


----------



## ah2610

My Target had some green GE bulbs on clearance for .68 cents each today. I plan to add some more lighting to my graveyard this year so these should do the trick since my yard is small.


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, I think the dress is lovely. very vintage looking. I like your scene set ups. and that snake is awesome.
so my daughter and I had to run to a town about 1/2 an hour away. yeah, there was a casey's there. so we stopped and I checked for the dog tags. great, they had some. soooo I bought one and unbelievable, I got daryl. so now I have Maggie, beth, lori, merle, zombie shane, walker, and rv walker, and daryl. I am soooo happy. now I need michone.


----------



## DieselFreak

I found these at Walmart today. They were $1.50 for the four of them. They're very bright for the size. I know some people said that they seen them at Dollar Tree but I haven't had any luck finding them there. These were in the toy section on an end cap.  They will be great for uplighting on my oddities shelves!


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> bluefrog, I think the dress is lovely. very vintage looking. I like your scene set ups. and that snake is awesome.
> so my daughter and I had to run to a town about 1/2 an hour away. yeah, there was a casey's there. so we stopped and I checked for the dog tags. great, they had some. soooo I bought one and unbelievable, I got daryl. so now I have Maggie, beth, lori, merle, zombie shane, walker, and rv walker, and daryl. I am soooo happy. now I need michone.


Hallorenescene, I'm glad you found the elusive Daryl!


----------



## Bethany

Good day at the flea market today, too good. 
Got 5 open wood boxes for $2, 5 wood cigar boxes for $5, some rinestones for craft use & some small glass bowls that an eyeball will look good in. 
Also got a gorgeous Victorian Botanical Photo album book & a cocktail book. Need to take pics of the Victorian one.  You're all gonna love it. Gonna be great for some creepy pics. 
Passed up an iron bird cage & stand for $30. Hope it is there next week....


----------



## printersdevil

Cool looking, but what are finger lights?


----------



## MummyOf5

hallorenescene said:


> bluefrog, I think the dress is lovely. very vintage looking. I like your scene set ups. and that snake is awesome.
> so my daughter and I had to run to a town about 1/2 an hour away. yeah, there was a casey's there. so we stopped and I checked for the dog tags. great, they had some. soooo I bought one and unbelievable, I got daryl. so now I have Maggie, beth, lori, merle, zombie shane, walker, and rv walker, and daryl. I am soooo happy. now I need michone.


Hhmmmmmm.............I haven't found any of the dog tags down here in the sw corner of the state yet


----------



## scareme

DieselFreak said:


> I found these at Walmart today. They were $1.50 for the four of them. They're very bright for the size. I know some people said that they seen them at Dollar Tree but I haven't had any luck finding them there. These were in the toy section on an end cap.  They will be great for uplighting on my oddities shelves!
> View attachment 195265


I found a place on ebay that sells them 80 for 13.00, free shipping. I bought 1,2000 to pass out to the tots. I think they are really going to like them.


----------



## BlueFrog

Bethany said:


> Also got a gorgeous Victorian Botanical Photo album book


:drools like a rabid werewolf:


----------



## Jules17

Great dress blue frog!


----------



## im the goddess

BlueFrog said:


> :drools like a rabid werewolf:


Where's the killer like button? I wanted to killer like this! LOL


----------



## matrixmom

scareme said:


> I found a place on ebay that sells them 80 for 13.00, free shipping. I bought 1,2000 to pass out to the tots. I think they are really going to like them.


Great idea instead of candy!


----------



## hallorenescene

diesel, nice find. my grandkids love those.

finger lights are just tiny flashlights you can slip on your finger. they're really fun and cute. different colors too.


----------



## doto

Finally got the elusive leopard skull in my price range tonight. A little over $14CDN, and a third racoon dog skull for $3CDN.

Here`s the replica Leopard skull.


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> :drools like a rabid werewolf:


here's some pics
































I can put pics to face front & back. I belive I will print them out on paper & then cover them with clear contac paper or laminate them. Don't want them sticking to anything! book was printed in 1995.


----------



## Bethany

Ok the Photo Album had to have it's own post.  here are the other items I bought. The cigar boxes will be repurposed into potions boxes for the notorious etsy shop.  The small glass bowls may also find their way into a few & the eye droppers.....







This will become a Spells or Potions book. It is spiral bound inside with is SUPER for recovering. 







Cigar boxes







these are the open containers $2 for all. Will repaint & either use them to store stuff in OR use upsidedown & they'll be risers/pedistals for displaying stuff. Just thought a few may work out for Fiji Mermaid displayers....could be easy to add a lid....














This was a gift from a friend.  She said it just screamed Bethany.


----------



## Paint It Black

Bethany, you found lots of good items for your crafts! And that photo album is beautiful.
Doto, glad you found the skulls you wanted.
Bluefrog, the dress is wonderful.
And I bought those little finger lights for my grandson last year. He put them all on for camping in a tent in the backyard. He loooved them.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Bethany, love the book. I collect old family photo albums from the med to late 1800's and your book is made for a photo style called cabinet photos. Look the term up on the net and take a look at a few. If you wanted to make your book look authentic you could have the photos printed on plan thin paper (an off white or light gray would work nicely) , buy card stock at a local crafts store and glue them to the stock. Anyway you do it it a very nice looking album... here's one of mine and it's from the 1870-1920s....


----------



## Bethany

Stringyjack that is beautiful! Thanks for the tip. I'll look them up.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

The local party store that is closing down has some great deals. Seems like they put out new stock every few days, and since it is along my regular route, I stop in every few days to check it out. Today I got more scene setters, the stone wall kind (50 feet by 4 feet). Got 3 of them for NINE DOLLARS total. Shoot, one of them is usually $25, or $20 at the least! Sweet!
Got some gothic wigs too, like the powder puff antebellum ladies' wigs, may use them on female vampires or ghosts. 5 bucks each.
Got an Abe Lincoln costume ($5) I may use for a grave digger. And a Bride of Frankenstein costume- with that fabulous WIG- for five bucks.
I am thinking.... shoot- I am spending so much time on the school's haunted house, I may be expanding my home haunt as well. Using the same themes I am putting in at the school's fall festival..... but doing a walk through in my side and back yards. 
We live on a dead end street, on the corner.... so it's perfect. I could use the street next to our house for people to line up, have them enter the back yard gate, go through the scenes, then exit on the drive way, and get their candy from the garage area.
COULD. BE. AMAZING!!!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

BETHANY- I love those boxes and that MUG!


----------



## 22606

Glad that you received the correct skull, doto, and that you found the Daryl tags, hallo. 
The items have potential, Bethany, and I like the mug, of course.
Stunning album, Stringy_Jack.
Sounds like a magnificent haul, 3pinkpoodles.


----------



## Bethany

I knew Many would like my mug. Thanks 
3PP I have not forgotten the gages. You will get them


----------



## hallorenescene

doto, that's cool you got another skull.
Bethany, very nice Victorian book. and you found lots of cool items to reincorporate.
stringy, that album is gorgeous. I love the color and the cameo. I have a couple of my mothers, but they are packed away right now. I don't remember what they look like.


----------



## Bethany

I went out today specificly to get glass shelves for one of my display cabinets. I got 4 (hubby will need to cut 2 to fit lenghthwise) YAY! Also got an awesome thick piece of frosted plexiglass or acrylic. Going to have hubby build me a box to put it on & put a blacklight fixture in so it will light up whatever I put on it.  MORE for my Mad Scientist Display!! Also got 6 packs of 10 shotglass sized footed plastic glasses. I'm thinking small versions of bloody brain cakes in them  Made a trip to lowes, but alas didn't buy anything for Halloween stuff.


----------



## BlueFrog

3pinkpoodles said:


> I am thinking.... shoot- I am spending so much time on the school's haunted house, I may be expanding my home haunt as well. Using the same themes I am putting in at the school's fall festival..... but doing a walk through in my side and back yards.
> We live on a dead end street, on the corner.... so it's perfect. I could use the street next to our house for people to line up, have them enter the back yard gate, go through the scenes, then exit on the drive way, and get their candy from the garage area.
> COULD. BE. AMAZING!!!!


All together now: YAY!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Bethany said:


> Stringyjack that is beautiful! Thanks for the tip. I'll look them up.


Bethany, I would love to see the end results please post photos when you're done. Thanks Garthgoyle. Also a thanks to you hallorenescene and if you ever dig out your mother's albums I would love to see them.


----------



## im the goddess

great buys and finds everyone. Stringy, I love your book.


----------



## Paint It Black

Michaels is having a sale this week that I could not stay away from, LOL. Great prices on canvas, craft paint, card stock, those "hollow" books and other boxes, ribbon, and pendants/bead in the shape of skulls, crosses, old keys, etc. for $1.99 each. I bought some of each thing listed here.


----------



## Bethany

Paint It Black said:


> Michaels is having a sale this week that I could not stay away from, LOL. Great prices on canvas, craft paint, card stock, those "hollow" books and other boxes, ribbon, and pendants/bead in the shape of skulls, crosses, old keys, etc. for $1.99 each. I bought some of each thing listed here.


I got that email Paint & thought of you immediately. I was toying with the thought of getting a few to do those ghosts!


----------



## Paint It Black

They even had BLACK canvas stretched around the wooden frames at our Michaels - perfect for the ghost paintings.


----------



## Bethany

Paint It Black said:


> They even had BLACK canvas stretched around the wooden frames at our Michaels - perfect for the ghost paintings.


GREAT! Now I gotta go to michaels


----------



## Paint It Black

I know, sorry. I may even go_ back _to Michaels today.


----------



## Hilda

Paint It Black said:


> They even had BLACK canvas stretched around the wooden frames at our Michaels - perfect for the ghost paintings.





Bethany said:


> GREAT! Now I gotta go to michaels


(sound of my car leaving the garage) hahahaha


----------



## Buggula

I was surprised to find a few Halloween things like 90% off in one of the local stores today. Two witch hats and a bag of party poppers, al three for less than a £. Not a big find, but good quality Halloween stuff even in October isn't easy to find in England so I was really pleased.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

PIB- I also like the small bird cages in the dollar section at Michaels. They are actually $3, but trying to figure out how to incorporate them! Maybe with tea lights inside and strung across the top of a display. LOVE michales! I got the keys too- to use at my DD's Harry Potter themed birthday!


----------



## 22606

Great buys, Buggula.

This beauty from Dark Candles arrived today:


----------



## moony_1

I found some tiny vials this week at my dollar store....they had two different packages available...one had two larger vials (but still small) and the other had four varying sizes of vials. Each one has a cork lid, and each set was 1$ I may go back to grab more....they are the perfect size for witch ingredient bottles (small ones) or for a vampire/exorcism kit etc


----------



## MummyOf5

Which store and do you have pictures?


----------



## moony_1

MummyOf5 said:


> Which store and do you have pictures?


I can post pictures tonight! My youngest stole my phone to watch the clone wars on, so I can't take a pic right now haha I think it was dollarama. I'm Canadian though, so not sure if the stock is the same. But I will get some pics!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Found a few more bottles - so addictive!! The big one has a pattern embossed. The tiny one is so cute with its little stopper. 
Plus a small timer in a neat wood surround.
And stopped by a CL freebie posting and got a number of wooden reels/spools. Pic below is their pile - not mine or M might revolt. Larger ones will become wheels for a rustic cart that will be part of outdoors this year. Love FREE.


----------



## moony_1

http://imgur.com/TTpTxEv

Here is a pic of the little bottles I found! It was at dollarama. The two on the left were 1$ and the four on the right were 1$. They were on pink cardboard with a plastic cover. In the craft section. (Says to use them for holding glitter etc)

(Tea light for size reference)


----------



## MummyOf5

A lot of very awesome finds


----------



## printersdevil

Beautiful, garthgoyle! Love the red.

Moony_1, those are great bottles and a GREAT price.

MCHaunt, love the bottles and the spools are great looking. Can't wait to see how they are used.


----------



## Saki.Girl

moony_1 said:


> http://imgur.com/TTpTxEv
> 
> Here is a pic of the little bottles I found! It was at dollarama. The two on the left were 1$ and the four on the right were 1$. They were on pink cardboard with a plastic cover. In the craft section. (Says to use them for holding glitter etc)
> 
> (Tea light for size reference)


Those are cool bottles


----------



## Bethany

Garth very nice!!
moony 1 I want some bottles like that. Haven't seen them at any DT, Family Dollar or DG. 
McHaunt, I want some of those spools!! They make great tables & would be great for in the lab.


----------



## printersdevil

One of those spools would be great to use to make a large round séance table. I found a pattern to make one. Sad thing is we used to have a large round table top on the screened in porch. It sat on a big sturdy metal cage. I complained about the cage and DH got rid of it all! Dang me!


----------



## 22606

Those are very nice bottles, MC HauntDreams, and the cluster of spools was certainly a marvelous find.
The vial sets were a great buy, moony_1. I do not know about you, but I _always_ end up painting the corks black

Thanks for the compliments regarding the candleholder, printersdevil and Bethany.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, if I ever find them, I will post pictures. I would love to know about them. I do remember she has pictures in them. but not all the pictures fit right in the slots she has them in. I will probably change that a bit.
buggula, nice finds. I love the hat that has the witches on it. and poppers are great fun.
oohhhh, garth, I love red, and that candle is elegantly beautiful.
mc haunt, nice bottles. and those spools bring back fond memories. we use to play tag on those things. we also use to push them up a hill, climb inside, and someone would give you a push. they would roll down the hill. wheeee, so fun. but, If you didn't brace your self inside good enough, you would get jumbled around inside, and it hurt. when our parents found out we were doing this, we all got banned from them. well, we still snuck. 
cute bottles moony


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> oohhhh, garth, I love red, and that candle is elegantly beautiful.
> ...and those spools bring back fond memories. we use to play tag on those things. we also use to push them up a hill, climb inside, and someone would give you a push. they would roll down the hill. wheeee, so fun. but, If you didn't brace your self inside good enough, you would get jumbled around inside, and it hurt. when our parents found out we were doing this, we all got banned from them. well, we still snuck.


Thank you, hallo.
Just think - If you were growing up now, your parents would likely be _begging_ for you to do that if it meant getting you to step outside


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Hallorenescene, like I said would love to seem them. If you do happen to find them and need any help I'm more than happy to lend a hand, I'm researching two family albums as we speak and would not mind adding another.


----------



## booswife02

for Kelloween and any others who do photoshop. I found boards on pinterest called historical hotness that you would like. I have never been able to manipulate images but for those of you who do those boards are awesome! so many possibilities....


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

SCORE! I headed out today for the final weekend of the curbside recycling city wide event. While I found a few great freebies, my real score was from a nearby yard sale. I drove by and saw what looked like human shapes standing among the yard sale treasures. Flipped a U turn, and was stoked to see 3 and a half female mannequins! Was even more stoked, after I complimented the guy on his gorgeous Harley, that he told me I could have the whole lot for TEN BUCKS! Whatwhatwhat?????! Sweetest deal ever.

I could not WAIT to play with my new life size dollies, so I threw some quick wigs and costumes on these girls to see what they might look like.

What do you guys think>? I am contemplating painting their faces or leaving as is. (I think they will be ghost brides in my cemetery, and I am kind of digging the white, untouched features.)
















(these cardboard packing things look great as lab equipment when painted silver, copper, and bronze). Also found a nice ammunitions crate to use somewhere in haunt, not exactly sure but it's fab. Another baby doll, and a cool little shelf for a witch kitchen. Got the large framed poster (under spider web) to turn into a chalk board or my mad lab. ALL FREE








Cool giant light up spider, $3


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

*Score of the year- MANNEQUINS*

SCORE! How do you remove a dupe post? Not sure why this came through twice! SORRY


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

MC HAUNT DREAMS: I would have had to majorly RESTRAIN from taking every single one of those spools. I am not sure at all what on earth I might do with them.... I picture them in a Dark Fairy Tale theme though--- like Hansel and Gretel or Witches spinning thread.... or spinning the hair of naughty children INTO thread! hahaha


----------



## Bethany

3PP, I am SO jealous! Super great finds!!


----------



## 22606

3pinkpoodles said:


> View attachment 195643


The first appears to be quite defective, so you may seriously want to consider asking for a refund... Phenomenal score, 3pinkpoodles


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, that one almost looks like a real boy. he is adorable. I never paint up my faces. I think they will be good as ghosts. and then there are always masks. those are real nice ones. wow! $10.00, unbelievable! they look great in those wedding dresses. pool noodles wrapped in white material make good arms. and stuff some gloves. hey, nice big spider.


----------



## scareme

Everything you got looks great. Nice score on the mannequins. I like their faces left white too. And that's a cute looking boy you picked up. But are you sure you can afford him. I just read it takes $241,080 to raise a child until 18. You might want to take him back. I hear they're pretty messy too.


----------



## printersdevil

Great buy on the mannequins! Cute little one, too.

I agree, leave the faces unpainted.


----------



## Kelloween

3pinkpoodles said:


> SCORE! I headed out today for the final weekend of the curbside recycling city wide event. While I found a few great freebies, my real score was from a nearby yard sale. I drove by and saw what looked like human shapes standing among the yard sale treasures. Flipped a U turn, and was stoked to see 3 and a half female mannequins! Was even more stoked, after I complimented the guy on his gorgeous Harley, that he told me I could have the whole lot for TEN BUCKS! Whatwhatwhat?????! Sweetest deal ever.
> 
> I could not WAIT to play with my new life size dollies, so I threw some quick wigs and costumes on these girls to see what they might look like.
> 
> What do you guys think>? I am contemplating painting their faces or leaving as is. (I think they will be ghost brides in my cemetery, and I am kind of digging the white, untouched features.)
> 
> View attachment 195643
> 
> 
> View attachment 195644
> 
> (these cardboard packing things look great as lab equipment when painted silver, copper, and bronze). Also found a nice ammunitions crate to use somewhere in haunt, not exactly sure but it's fab. Another baby doll, and a cool little shelf for a witch kitchen. Got the large framed poster (under spider web) to turn into a chalk board or my mad lab. ALL FREE
> 
> View attachment 195645
> 
> Cool giant light up spider, $3
> 
> View attachment 195646
> 
> 
> View attachment 195647
> 
> 
> View attachment 195648
> 
> 
> View attachment 195649



ohhhhhhhhh great things!! my kinda stuff!! lol


----------



## Lostboymike

Ghost brides in the cemetary would be a cool look. When I worked at a haunt, we had a ghost bride character in the old ghost town, and vampire brides in white in a vampire castle. Brides are iconic for a haunt.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

*Garth, ScareMe: * Thanks! Funny about the child.... they said all sales are final, so I guess I am stuck with him. He's alright though, he LOVES Halloween and helping with the props, so he will earn his keep.

*Bethany, Hallo, Printer, Kello*: I almost did not turn back to check the mannequins out, as I was running out of time, and had to choose between looking for free stuff on the curbs, or going somewhere I would have to PAY 

*LBMIke*: Great picture- thanks so much for the inspiration! Brides are scary aren't they? I know because I was a wedding planner for years! lol


----------



## Paint It Black

3PP - what a GREAAT weekend for you! I love the ghostly appearance of your mannequins. Great finds on all the free stuff. You have lots to work on!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks PIB.... My attic is getting VERY full..... And now my crazy mind is thinking it wants to collect stuff for a pirate theme, you know, just in case, one day, I decide to do that theme...... I am insane.


Paint It Black said:


> 3PP - what a GREAAT weekend for you! I love the ghostly appearance of your mannequins. Great finds on all the free stuff. You have lots to work on!


----------



## Paint It Black

That's really not so crazy, IMO, 3PP. I have collected and made items for several different themes for a few years now. At first, my plan was to rotate amongst four different themes. Now I have too many theme ideas, so will try to reuse lots of stuff for each new theme. That said, I do plan to return to two of my themes - pirates and carnevil.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bethany said:


> 3PP, I am SO jealous! Super great finds!!



Me too! I'm officially jealous of your mannequin find. I've occasionally seen mannequin on craigs list and not been overly impressed with the photos of them, besides many costing too much, and being too far away to even check out. You really lucked out on all accounts. And that hybrid version is pretty cute!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I know! That's how I knew the guy was just giving these away. I have NEVER seen them under $50 a piece, and it is usually more like $100 or over for ONE mannequin.

At the time I got them, I really was unsure how to incorporate them, but I knew the deal was too awesome to pass up.

Then I dragged them into my living room, and it just hit me...." these are perfect ghost ladies"....



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Me too! I'm officially jealous of your mannequin find. I've occasionally seen mannequin on craigs list and not been overly impressed with the photos of them, besides many costing too much, and being too far away to even check out. You really lucked out on all accounts. And that hybrid version is pretty cute!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Paint It Black said:


> That's really not so crazy, IMO, 3PP. I have collected and made items for several different themes for a few years now. At first, my plan was to rotate amongst four different themes. Now I have too many theme ideas, so will try to reuse lots of stuff for each new theme. That said, I do plan to return to two of my themes - pirates and carnevil.


PIB: Oh good, Glad to know I am not all that crazy. I just am running out of space.... and money. I love the free stuff and the cheap stuff, but along with the free and cheap, I always feel a need to supplement with the not so free or cheap stuff, to make sure everything is just right! One way or another I spend too much money or take up too much space!


----------



## 22606

3pinkpoodles said:


> I love the free stuff and the cheap stuff, but along with the free and cheap, I always feel a need to supplement with the not so free or cheap stuff, to make sure everything is just right! One way or another I spend too much money or take up too much space!


Yup, yup. You nailed it, 3pp


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

3pinkpoodles said:


> Thanks PIB.... My attic is getting VERY full..... And now my crazy mind is thinking it wants to collect stuff for a pirate theme, you know, just in case, one day, I decide to do that theme...... I am insane.



Oh 3PP you sound like you are taking a similar path to me. Five years ago or so I came here and got hooked on many themes inspired by the works of members here, pirates included. Five years later of building my halloween inventory, and I can do a pretty nice display on many themes. You might need a bigger house with more attic space though. LOL. 


I want to share this with you guys: Biggest problem for me is deciding what to do each year, choosing from the various themes, or trying to come up with a cohesive plan incorporating several related themes. Last year I went with a haunted hotel like a few others that year. Yesterday we were talking to a somewhat new neighbor to the area and He Said out of the clear blue, "I like what you guys did for halloween last year with that projection in the upper window and all". BIG SMILE from me (this was DMinor's Rona the Ghost Maid)! The neighbor and his wife are probably in their early 20s with a little girl maybe a year old now. Said he and his wife had plans to start a halloween collection so that by the time his little girl got older, they'd be able to do a full display and she'd be old enough to enjoy it. Yes! New Haunters to the neighborhood! And he's got building skills too! He was building his own fencing (not halloween) for his yard when my husband decided to walk over and introduce himself. But there's lots of halloween potential there.


----------



## matrixmom

Also GoS, if you every want to get rid of some of your stuff - there you go, your neighbor. How awesome to have a fellow enthusiast just starting out right next to you. Now, remember dont scare him away too soon (dont show all your themes)
3PP - Dont drive yourself crazy. Just decide near halloween this year what you are doing for next year. Then start collecting. You have a whole year. The only time I would buy something now thats not at all related to what Im doing would have to be a "ill never see it again" item.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

GOS: awesome about your new neighbors  
Matrix Mom and GOS: I know lots of things can be use din lots of themes.... I am just super detail oriented.... so I do tend to go a bit overboard.... But that's the fun of it all right?


----------



## scareme

GOS, how great that the neighbors shared that with you. That's the kind of thing that keeps us going. Making memories for the kids. So worth while.


----------



## scareme

DieselFreak said:


> I found these at Walmart today. They were $1.50 for the four of them. They're very bright for the size. I know some people said that they seen them at Dollar Tree but I haven't had any luck finding them there. These were in the toy section on an end cap.  They will be great for uplighting on my oddities shelves!
> View attachment 195265


The place where I got my LED rings is having a sale on them. 11.99 for 80. You can also use them for LED spots, or inside props.
http://www.etekcity.com/p-577-led-finger-ring-lights-80-pieces.aspx


----------



## Bethany

Well, I went the the Webster Flea Market today & picked up 13 Avon Cape Cod Large Goblets, 3 champange/sherbert glasses & 2 small candle holders. I picked them up for someone here. 

For me, I bought 5 more cigar boxes for $1 each. Since my enablers are leaving next monday morning, I will be buckling down & producing stuff with all my stock.  I do have to find some smallish glass bottles with tops. i know I have a link pinned on Pinterest.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Well, I went the the Webster Flea Market today & picked up 13 Avon Cape Cod Large Goblets, 3 champange/sherbert glasses & 2 small candle holders. I picked them up for someone here.
> 
> For me, I bought 5 more cigar boxes for $1 each. Since my enablers are leaving next monday morning, I will be buckling down & producing stuff with all my stock.  I do have to find some smallish glass bottles with tops. i know I have a link pinned on Pinterest.


where is that super like button 

thank you so much so excited to get all to goodies you picked up for me today whoot


----------



## Dogbite

I wanted to add lightning to my haunt this year and really liked the stereo izombie st2401 but it's $230. So I bought a Perfect Storm box from Walmart for $39.99. I was thinking that if you could convert the cd to stereo and buy another perfect storm, you would end up with the same effect for only $80. By the way I tried out the perfect storm in my garage and it looks and sounds great.


----------



## hallorenescene

scareme, if there was a like button, I would have clicked it. your comments on the little boy cracked me up. ]
lost boy, great looking bride. pretty, alluring, yet creepy, scary. the whole scene setter is nice. what does the rest of that picture look like? from what I see it looks cool. and that davenport looks antique and pretty.
Bethany, that is so cool you got those cape cod dishes for saki. I got a salt shaker for a $ at goodwill the other day. 
dogbite, I guess I don't know what a perfect storm box is?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Received my order from Halloween Asylum today. They have a very cool offer for a complete tux, blazer, shirt, pants, vest and shoes for $20! They received them from the movie Poseidon Adventure. Awesome deal to dress my corpse groom. (The tuxes are in the clearance)


----------



## printersdevil

I have tried to order the tux several imes and it always says the size is not available. What size did you order.?


----------



## im the goddess

I just ordered a tux in 40 R. We shall see what I get.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I just clicked available sizes and asked for the smallest size available in the notes section. I got the vest option and I am very pleased.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought two tuxes from Halloween Asylum when they first went on clearance. You can always call them if you have a special request or need more info. I wasn't sure how to judge sizing for my skeletons and Brandy and Nancy were very helpful. I kind of went by my husband's measurements (and maybe he'll wear one) for one set but I wanted a larger jacket for my second set so that it would make the wearer look more ominious. Also wanted a particular color scheme for the second vest and bowtie that could double for a Phantom of the Opera type scene. The tux sets are super nice and I posted when I originally got my order that I could not have found this set of clothing and quality from a resale shop for this kind of pricing, so fantastic haunter's buying opportunity with a little bit of cool history.


----------



## Juliet Taylor

this is not something I bought today but something I found today while cleaning and tiding up stuff! 
I found some Halloween's buttons! Two are gravestones, a couple are bats and "B", "O", "O" for "Boo"

Now I'm wandering... what use could I make of these buttons? any idea?

I was thinking maybe a weird sweater to wear it that day for work


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped over at Halloween Asylum's site (they are having a Tax Day Sale BTW) and decided to pick up the last Scratch and Dent Demonica they had listed for $30. The purchase didn't apply to the ongoing sale but I thought it will be well worth the clearance price anyway. This particular clearance prop doesn't rise up or tilt her head back but her head is suppose to still move side to side and her moaning sound works. Think I'll lay her in a partially opened chained coffin, run an optional foot pad to her and get some animation from her that way. 

BTW there are some Scratch and Dent Creepy Caretaker grave rising props (3 right now in various states of operation capability) that might be worth your look for the price and shipping.

Update Wednesday: happy to report that Demonica is already on its way to me. Thanks for prompt service Halloween Asylum if you read this!


----------



## Lostboymike

Hallorenescene, I have more pics somewhere. But, here is a collage. It was a maze of vampires with a Queen Vampire that was in a coffin in the middle. It was very beautiful, and no longer exists. It was called, "Dominion of the Dead", and ran at Knott's Scary Farm from 1995 to 1999. They built a new version recently, but, did not come close to the greatness of the original.







I also have video footage that I need to digitize. When I get that done, I will post something on youtube. It was my favorite Haunted Attraction Maze, and I made life long friends there. The Queen Vampire passed away, and I spoke at her Memorial. She was The Queen of Knott's Scary Farm. In the video, I talk about the Vampire girls doing thier thing in, "Dominion of the Dead".


----------



## 22606

Looks like the attraction would have been amazing, Lostboymike. Based on the video, you should have a future in standup, if you ever decide to go a different route


I bought this small fountain/candleholder at Walmart today (home decor aisle). It cost $10 and is about 7.5" tall.


----------



## scareme

Juliet Taylor said:


> this is not something I bought today but something I found today while cleaning and tiding up stuff!
> I found some Halloween's buttons! Two are gravestones, a couple are bats and "B", "O", "O" for "Boo"
> 
> Now I'm wandering... what use could I make of these buttons? any idea?
> 
> I was thinking maybe a weird sweater to wear it that day for work


The sweater idea sounds good. Do you have a job where they let you dress up on Halloween?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Looks like the attraction would have been amazing, Lostboymike. Based on the video, you should have a future in standup, if you ever decide to go a different route
> 
> 
> I bought this small fountain/candleholder at Walmart today (home decor aisle). It cost $10 and is about 7.5" tall.
> View attachment 195855


OMG love this fountain I think I need to make a hr drive to Wal-Mart that is so cool


----------



## printersdevil

Garthgoyle, I saw those fountains in Wallyworld a few days ago. They are cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Garthgoyle, I saw those fountains in Wallyworld a few days ago. They are cool.


i looked on line to see if could buy and nope in store only lol go figuer


----------



## 22606

Thank you, Saki and printersdevil. I really liked the option that it can function as either a candleholder or LED-illuminated fountain. There is a similar dragon/castle candleholder (basically, it does not have the thick base) that is loose and costs $9, but I figured that I would be a big spender and spare the extra dollar


----------



## hallorenescene

Juliet, those buttons sound sweet. you'll have to tell us how you end up using them.
lost boy mike, I loved the pictures, and the video made me smile. I think coyote ugly couldn't have been any more fun. sounds like you guys were rocking it.
garth, sweet fountain candle combination. good you spared the dollar. lol.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Love the fountain GARTH
Great pix LOSTBOY You must have had some amazing times working there. I am a former Disney Cast Member, and during my five years there, I not only had some of the most amazing times of my life, I made life-long friends! I wish I had worked the haunted mansion---- but alas, I was a front desk clerk. Still the best days of my life.

Soooo, I stopped by Craigslist today to check out the free section. Well darn it there was a free real coffin about a week ago that I may have missed out on--- waiting to hear back. BUT I replied to a post from about 2 days ago for free highschool play sets and MIGHT be picking this up on Friday!







This is a 10 foot tall tower with "balcony", but looks like a dungeon to me 

They also have some big trees which look interesting--- one is ten feet tall but comes apart somehow. If I can fit it all in the truck, I will be bringing home some lovely new props for FREEEEEEEE .......... Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Bethany

So want to make a trip to see your "haunt" when it's done!!!
Hope you'll do a walk through video!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Bethany said:


> So want to make a trip to see your "haunt" when it's done!!!
> Hope you'll do a walk through video!!


 Thanks Bethany. It's actually going to be TWO haunts now on 10-17. The one at the school and the one going through my backyard on 10-31! Each will be different... Will be fun to see how the props translate in 2 different locations.


----------



## Lostboymike

Ha ha, thanks Garthgoyle, I don't have the guts to do stand up, but, maybe in the future I could try it.

Cool fountain.

Ya, hallorenescene, we really had a blast in that maze. The original maze is sorely missed by knott's fans of the old days.


Ya, 3pinkpoodles that whole amusement park industry can be fun. I was a cast member too, for just one year. I was a security gaurd when they were building DCA. We gaurded dirt most of the time.


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, that prop is amazing. I hope you get it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. maybe you will still get the coffin too. 
lostboy, I've been to knots berry farm. it was a lot of fun. it's been years ago. I would love to go through at Halloween. I bet you did have a good time. does Disneyland do anything special at Halloween? I've always only heard about knots scary farm.


----------



## Lostboymike

Disneyland has an event, but, it's mostly Halloween decorations, nothing scary. I think it's for little kids to dress up. I never went, but, my friends tell me about it.


----------



## JasonB5449

Did a little happy dance when these showed up today.


----------



## offmymeds

Garth I love the dragon fountain 
Go get that prop 3pps, you could hang Repuntzel's (?) cute little decapitated head out of the window, bugs & blood all in her hair.....trolls climbing up it...Ok, you have to get that, LOL 
and Jason, I have no idea what that stuff is but all those wires and gadgets look cool as hell and i'm sure whatever you are using them for is gonna be kick a$$!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Just got an email back about the coffin--- They gifted it to someone who is picking up today. BUT- They said if it doesn't work out, I am next in line


----------



## hallorenescene

3pp, I hope they don't pick it up.
Jason, is that a security system?


----------



## 22606

Thanks to everyone for the compliments.

Good luck regarding the balcony, 3pp. That looks pretty incredible, especially for being done by high schoolers and not professionals.
Nice haul, JasonB. Components for a light show?


----------



## JasonB5449

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks to everyone for the compliments.
> 
> Good luck regarding the balcony, 3pp. That looks pretty incredible, especially for being done by high schoolers and not professionals.
> Nice haul, JasonB. Components for a light show?


DING! Finally got my two Light-O-Rama controllers from the Spring Sale they had a few weeks ago. Cant wait!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Balcony is very cool


----------



## booswife02

Found a couple cool things at Michael's today. Both were $4.99 and 40% off of that. I plan on making something vampire out of the red one. The little glass vile bottles I'll put in a witchy box for someone


----------



## booswife02

I got all of this stuff at a junk store for $10.70. I'll send the scarecrow to someone who's doing a fall theme. It's new for $1 so couldn't pass it up.


----------



## booswife02

Hmmm my Michaels pic didn't post. Operator error


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the silver items you got boo i have one of the 3 armed ones but those others a kick ***
great finds for sure


----------



## matrixmom

boos wife, Im in love with the candelabra.....gorgeous.


----------



## Kelloween

Great finds, Boos!


----------



## 22606

booswife02 said:


> Operator error


That particular operator needs to be fired... Very nice items, booswife.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds. Love the small bottles/vials. Nice haul of things for the price--both at the junk store and Michael's.

The tall black stand would look great with a big gazing ball for a crystal ball.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Booswife- Love it all. especially the gold frame and the black (umbrella?) stand. Great items! Great price!


----------



## booswife02

Garthgoyle said:


> That particular operator needs to be fired... Very nice items, booswife.


haha... I was thinking hey! where are my pics, ohhhh.... I didn't attach it! I keep telling you guys im not the greatest with electronics


----------



## booswife02

3PP im not sure what that stand is. At first I thought it was some sort of candle holder with a piece missing but the man said he thought it was a plant stand. I dunno, I like your idea Printer. I was thinking of putting a pretty plate on it an a large candle. He had $5 on it and he let me have it for $2 so ill do something with it, its heavy wrought iron.

when I say this place is a junk store I mean junk store! I cant even call it a thrift store. There were boxes everywhere that you had to dig in. I was alone in the store with this guy and it was really dark in there so my sixth sense kicked in and I started going over in my head ways to beat the crap out of him if he tried anything, haha.... im to military hahaha....poor guy


----------



## scareme

You have some really nice things there booswife, You have a good eye for the bargains, I would have never thought to put a plate on that plant stand. That's what I come here for. the good ideas.


----------



## Bethany

I think I've see that "black wrought iron thing" with a glass candle holder in it. You know that goes down like a vase. They end up without the glass because they break. If you get the right size clay pot it would be a cool plant stand too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I can't really get a good feel for size but I'd say the black wrought iron holder looks pretty tall, maybe several feet?, and is either for a flower vase insert, a glass insert that a votive/pillar candle goes in, or a holder for a gazing ball to sit on top of. I've occasionally picked up "partial" things at Goodwill because of what they could become not what they were. Glad to see i'm not the only one. For example in the past I've picked up what I think are metal stand votive holders to use as a bunsen burner stand for some mad scientist flasks being heated. Hoping to put an LED candle underneath the flask.


----------



## MummyOf5

booswife02 said:


> I got all of this stuff at a junk store for $10.70. I'll send the scarecrow to someone who's doing a fall theme. It's new for $1 so couldn't pass it up.


Awesome haul there


----------



## LairMistress

It wasn't today, but about a week ago. I just forgot to come post it.  As soon as I saw it I knew that I had to have it, but I really hope that it turns out the way that I want it. I guess if I'm keeping it, I can re-do it as many times as it takes to get it right, eh? 

It was half off, so I think it was only $1, and I like the fact that it's crooked and in need of a paint job because I intend to make it into a haunted house with paint and "creeps" in the windows. Then I'd like to find a multi-colored battery op tealight to put under it. I used to have a bunch of them from 99 Cents Only, but they became lost in my big out of state move years ago. It is supposed to be for a real candle tealight, but with what I'm adding to it, it's not going to be fire-safe anymore.


----------



## LairMistress

I haven't seen this particular iron stand as others have, but I bought one with the intention of putting a papier mache Jack o' Lantern on it.  Mine is a cheapo (not as pretty!) fold-up version from Big Lots, originally for a gazing ball. I got it on clearance last year for a buck or two.



booswife02 said:


> I got all of this stuff at a junk store for $10.70. I'll send the scarecrow to someone who's doing a fall theme. It's new for $1 so couldn't pass it up.


----------



## MummyOf5

"killer like"


----------



## LairMistress

I never knew how much I loved the like button till it was gone! 



MummyOf5 said:


> "killer like"


----------



## MummyOf5

I know, I would read posts and hit the like button so that people would know that I thought it was cool when I didn't have a lot of time to reply to all the AWESOME posts that were on here


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Are they planning to bring back the like button? I miss it too!


----------



## LairMistress

I hope so, I'm far too forgetful to get caught up on posts first, and then write one response for them all. The last ten posts would be from me if I didn't restrain myself from saying how much Iiked everything I see!


----------



## Bethany

The LIKE BUTTON is to be returning, or so I was told via Halloween Forum Facebook Page. 
Hope it is sooner rather than later.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MEEEE too wish it would return


----------



## BlueFrog

I hereby propose we also petition Larry to change *Ghost of Spookie*'s title to "Spends Other Peoples' Money"  Somehow, despite shopping at Halloween Asylum for nearly all my pure Halloween items, I managed to overlook the Poseidon tuxedos... for two years! Her posting about them on this thread led to my purchasing three matching tuxes for the groomsmen to my oft-postponed "Four Funerals and a Wedding." The bridesmaids have always had matching dresses but I couldn't find even two tuxes on the secondary market that looked like they belonged to the same wedding, let alone three. I'm especially glad because I have so many nearly-complete themes in the can I was having a terrible time choosing for this year. FFW it is! 

FYI, Nancy reports that my order was probably the last where she'll be selling tuxes as complete sets, as she's running low enough now that she'll probably start selling them as component pieces.


----------



## Saki.Girl

for all you asking about the like button here is the thread on it yes it is coming back 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/125740-killer-likes-click.html


----------



## Paint It Black

Haha. BlueFrog. I got a good chuckle out of your new name for GOS. But she and others have provided me with tons of good leads for items I probably would have spent more on if I had bought them somewhere else. Glad you finally found your tuxedos. Now the ceremonies can proceed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> Haha. BlueFrog. I got a good chuckle out of your new name for GOS. But she and others have provided me with tons of good leads for items I probably would have spent more on if I had bought them somewhere else. Glad you finally found your tuxedos. Now the ceremonies can proceed.



Huh? What nickname?


----------



## printersdevil

Back up one page. I just went back and read it! LOL It is a compliment, GOS!


----------



## im the goddess

BlueFrog said:


> I hereby propose we also petition Larry to change *Ghost of Spookie*'s title to "Spends Other Peoples' Money"  Somehow, despite shopping at Halloween Asylum for nearly all my pure Halloween items, I managed to overlook the Poseidon tuxedos... for two years! Her posting about them on this thread led to my purchasing three matching tuxes for the groomsmen to my oft-postponed "Four Funerals and a Wedding." The bridesmaids have always had matching dresses but I couldn't find even two tuxes on the secondary market that looked like they belonged to the same wedding, let alone three. I'm especially glad because I have so many nearly-complete themes in the can I was having a terrible time choosing for this year. FFW it is!
> 
> FYI, Nancy reports that my order was probably the last where she'll be selling tuxes as complete sets, as she's running low enough now that she'll probably start selling them as component pieces.


Good purchase for your groomsmen.
I was just on the website, and saw only jackets and shirts listed. Maybe she is in the middle of splitting them up. Maybe the pants will come later. I bought a complete set, and UPS says it is in my hometown as of this morning, but won't be delivered until Monday.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> I hereby propose we also petition Larry to change *Ghost of Spookie*'s title to "Spends Other Peoples' Money"  Somehow, despite shopping at Halloween Asylum for nearly all my pure Halloween items, I managed to overlook the Poseidon tuxedos... for two years! Her posting about them on this thread led to my purchasing three matching tuxes for the groomsmen to my oft-postponed "Four Funerals and a Wedding." The bridesmaids have always had matching dresses but I couldn't find even two tuxes on the secondary market that looked like they belonged to the same wedding, let alone three. I'm especially glad because I have so many nearly-complete themes in the can I was having a terrible time choosing for this year. FFW it is!
> 
> FYI, Nancy reports that my order was probably the last where she'll be selling tuxes as complete sets, as she's running low enough now that she'll probably start selling them as component pieces.



BlueFrog, my husband wouldn't have it any other way if he could! ROTFLOL. 

Hey, seriously I don't know if I was the first to mention it here but I recall seeing Nancy's post about their sale at the end of January and bought mine then. I know a number of members have posted their tux buys as well. Really glad that you managed to sneak under the wire there on three complete tuxes for your crew and I know what you mean wanting things to look rather matching and alike. Latecomers to the sale will be kicking themselves if they could see _how nice_ this "costume" set actually was. I was going to post a photo of two skeletons dressed up in their formal wear but don't think I ever did. Probably could have spurred more purchases for HA if I did! I bought two slightly distressed ones for my haunt theme, and if i was doing a zombie theme, prom/wedding/whatever, would have gone for the more heavily distressed ones. Figured I could always mess these up if i needed to later.

Not to bum anyone out who hasn't yet purchased one of Halloween Asylum's tuxes and thinks this means why bother to look now if sets are gone, you just need to get more creative! I plan on featuring my Phantom of the Opera guy in one of our 2nd floor, street-facing bedroom window's, and the kids will only be able to see his upper body anyway because of what the window makes available to see. So a jacket only for that use would be perfect. And if you wanted a dead groom for your haunt, put him in a partially closed casket, open only from the torso up. Less to dress! 

BTW last year I also bought a wonderful mask from Halloween Asylum of Lon Cheney that was new last year. They still have it in stock this year. Kind of my motivation for the tux purchase LOL. Chaney's Phantom was one of my favorite B&W horror movies when I was a kid. If we get our garage cleared out enough to do a garage haunt one year, I'll have Phantom and a pipe organ (mostly vertical cardboard tubes made to look like a pipe organ) visible in the window above the garage with the garage done up as the Paris catacombs.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Do the craft stores have anything out yet for Halloween? I know they start early.


----------



## Bethany

Paul not that I have seen. Last year around here (Central Florida) they were putting out christmas in June/July & were WAY Late on puttin out Halloween. 
Not gonna lie, ticked me off.  Especially when people were complaining that the Halloween was being put out in Sept. at one store.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Bethany, unfortunately I think that's about standard for most of that area. With friends in Leesburg and family in Winter Park, I know there is a whole swath across misstate that is all about that 'other' holiday display. Wish they were more even.
But you are close to one of my favorite off the wall stores - and it's helpful year round. Skycraft Parts & Surplus in Winter Park. Anything and everything including stuff you never knew existed. Need a small piece of diamond plate or a big sheet of thick plexi or every color of led or _______? They have it. Can't miss it with the rocket off the front of the building. Be sure to go with plenty of time bc you will browse forever.


----------



## Bethany

McHaunt, when Booswife gets here, we'll have to all meet up!! Where are you? I'm in Leesburg.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

I'm 4 hours south. When I come up I normally stay in Winter Park but we roam all over. 
Added more to my previous post (it submitted on me 1/2 way thru originally) so check out my store tip.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Oh but I'm used to the trip and you all decide to organize MNT's and we (both) will definitely make the trip for that fun!!!!
PS Welcome to Florida, Booswife02. Missed the news that you finally found out the *where* but look forward to maybe getting to meet you.


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, I like the umbrella stand. and that is a pretty orange bottle. or whatever it is.
lairsmistress, sounds intriguing. I can't wait to see what you do with it.
bluefrog, I always love hearing from ghost of spookie, she always seems to point out great deals, and she has a lot of clever advise on doing things up. I think she is an undercover promoter. I'm good with that, she has been worth my time many an exploit. 
I see the like button is back. I think. 
ghost of spookie via spend other peoples money. lol. it was to rich bluefrog.
gos, who is your husband?
I was in joannes last night, they sure have some lovely material. they were posting sale tags. they say they are having a sale on Monday. some were at 30% off. I was in there because I am trying to make a cloth baby doll. it is a very advanced sewing project. I guess I'm not that advanced. I am struggling. but I am still determined to do this. it is such a cute baby doll. no, it's not Halloween related. anyway, they call for some kind of doll joint. joannes said they didn't have anything like that. so I headed over to walmart. they eventually had four sales clerks over trying to help me, but none of them knew anything more than how to thread a needle. they were so sweet though trying to figure it out. a big plus for trying. well, Monday I will hit up joannes. keep my fingers crossed they have some, and even better, can educate me on how to use them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, DH is definitely non-halloween and is in tech. Kind of wish he was in construction or electronics LOL. His long hours give me plenty of time to surf the web (not doing the trips to stores as much), but that's done solely at my halloween pleasure, helps fill the time when I'm not busy with other stuff, but it's not a job in any way. Glad to know that people get something out of the shopping info and swirling ideas. BTW posted in the Coupons section about GR's new sale.

Talked to my parents today and am kind of in a reflective mood and thinking about getting older and decorating for halloween. I wish we had moved to a house years before we did and could have started decorating in a bigger way sooner. My dad has bone on bone knees and non-surgical treatment hasn't helped at his age. He was frustrated today at his condition and doesn't want to go thru surgery and rehab at his age and wants to stay in their house. Mom is still there helping out and I know it's hard for her. I know it's life but hard nonetheless. As far as halloween goes, makes me hope that I'll be able to set up all my themes before the day when I can't. Always enjoy what you like doing while you can. Wish all a happy holiday.


----------



## hallorenescene

happy Easter everyone


----------



## 22606

I am fond of your Native American name, GoS
Cute, cuddly wuddly wabbits... I would love one of those, hallo


----------



## MummyOf5

hallorenescene said:


> happy Easter everyone


Love these rabbits, would really like to have one. If I could figure out how they're made............


----------



## Bethany

I agree Mummy & Garth! I'd love one of these fluffy bundles.


----------



## booswife02

Bethany said:


> McHaunt, when Booswife gets here, we'll have to all meet up!! Where are you? I'm in Leesburg.


YAY!!!!! I'm just so happy...haha...

Paul, here in North Carolina we got the fall items in at Michael's in late August but no Halloween until Sept. Yankee candle and Grandin Road do their premier's the first week of August!!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

hallorenescene said:


> happy Easter everyone


WOW talk about our worst Easter nightmare. Thsi bunnies ar sccccaaaarrrry.LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry guys, can't help you. I borrowed this picture off the net somewhere. I think they would make cute slippers.


----------



## MummyOf5

hallorenescene said:


> sorry guys, can't help you. I borrowed this picture off the net somewhere. I think they would make cute slippers.


They look the way I feel when I wake up in the morning some days


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Take off on the Monty Python Killer Rabbit Slippers is my guess. Very appropriate for donning at Easter and carrying a basket.


----------



## moony_1

I purchased this crow on the weekend from a yard sale. Hubs always laughs at how bad I am at bartering so I attempted it for the bird (it was 20$, and the other stuff I had came to a total of 2$, so I asked her if she'd take 20$ for all of it. She looked at me deadpan, no smile or pleasantries and responded "no.I wouldn't even think of it." :/ hubs said because she was so rude I should have walked away but I REALLY wanted this crow.  no more bartering for me! Anyway...that was my weekend adventure and this is my new friend lol
http://i.imgur.com/fn2Aw5C.jpg


----------



## Bethany

moony_1 said:


> I purchased this crow on the weekend from a yard sale. Hubs always laughs at how bad I am at bartering so I attempted it for the bird (it was 20$, and the other stuff I had came to a total of 2$, so I asked her if she'd take 20$ for all of it. She looked at me deadpan, no smile or pleasantries and responded "no.I wouldn't even think of it." :/ hubs said because she was so rude I should have walked away but I REALLY wanted this crow.  no more bartering for me! Anyway...that was my weekend adventure and this is my new friend lol
> http://i.imgur.com/fn2Aw5C.jpg


That looks like a real dead crow. I don't know that I could have it in my cabinet.
Oh who am I kidding! I'd display it proudly!!


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> That looks like a real dead crow. I don't know that I could have it in my cabinet.
> Oh who am I kidding! I'd display it proudly!!


Heh. It sure does. Very cool, moony_1. Too bad that the woman was such a jerk (far nicer than what I _want_ to call her) about everything


----------



## moony_1

Bethany said:


> That looks like a real dead crow. I don't know that I could have it in my cabinet.
> Oh who am I kidding! I'd display it proudly!!


It is a real dead crow! Haha my mother didn't want it in the house when she was here though lol I brought it in anyway...since it was made to technically be a hat...it could be a great addition to a Hitchcock's "the birds" costume too!


----------



## moony_1

Garthgoyle said:


> Heh. It sure does. Very cool, moony_1. Too bad that the woman was such a jerk (far nicer than what I _want_ to call her) about everything


I couldn't pass it up honestly...and don't worry...back in the vehicle I'm certain a few mean things may have slipped out. She just never got to hear them haha (my husband says I'm a lady with the mouth of a sailor lol)


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

moony_1 said:


> I couldn't pass it up honestly...and don't worry...back in the vehicle I'm certain a few mean things may have slipped out. She just never got to hear them haha (my husband says I'm a lady with the mouth of a sailor lol)


I personally would have walked away just like your hubs said, it's a frigging garage sale, should be room for haggling


----------



## Saki.Girl

moony_1 said:


> I purchased this crow on the weekend from a yard sale. Hubs always laughs at how bad I am at bartering so I attempted it for the bird (it was 20$, and the other stuff I had came to a total of 2$, so I asked her if she'd take 20$ for all of it. She looked at me deadpan, no smile or pleasantries and responded "no.I wouldn't even think of it." :/ hubs said because she was so rude I should have walked away but I REALLY wanted this crow.  no more bartering for me! Anyway...that was my weekend adventure and this is my new friend lol
> http://i.imgur.com/fn2Aw5C.jpg


the crow is wicked cool


----------



## 22606

moony_1 said:


> ...since it was made to technically be a hat...it could be a great addition to a Hitchcock's "the birds" costume too!


Hide that bird from Johnny Depp ASAP!!


----------



## BlueFrog

*moony_1*, my jealousy over your crow knows no bounds! When they are legal here in the U.S., they can be frightfully expensive birds. Great score, even if the woman was ridiculously rude. (Seriously, if someone said that to me, I would think they were joking)


----------



## scareme

BlueFrog said:


> *moony_1*, my jealousy over your crow knows no bounds! When they are legal here in the U.S., they can be frightfully expensive birds. Great score, even if the woman was ridiculously rude. (Seriously, if someone said that to me, I would think they were joking)


I didn't know you couldn't have a crow here. How does one find out about the laws that govern animal control. Heck, I can't even find out if chickens are legal in OK City.


----------



## hallorenescene

won't the crow rot? it looks cool, but I wouldn't have bought it. that lady would have made me pis sy.


----------



## BlueFrog

scareme said:


> I didn't know you couldn't have a crow here. How does one find out about the laws that govern animal control. Heck, I can't even find out if chickens are legal in OK City.


Native wildlife animal parts laws in the United States are a confusing and sometimes contradictory morass. Often times, even the agents charged with enforcing the laws aren't clear either - and even if you receive written confirmation from an agent OK'ing a particular item or purchase, you aren't allowed to rely on that decision in court if any government agency decides to sue you. Even if you are in the legal right, the legal fees run easily into the tens of thousands of dollars - and if you're found to be in violation, even in good faith, you can add significant jail terms to the penalties and the seizure of your entire collection, even those that are legally in the clear. 

Crow laws are particularly difficult to figure out and vary state by state. In general, even when it's legal to kill crows with a hunting permit during a defined state hunting season, you're still not allowed to keep so much as a feather. However, some states will allow you to keep and taxidermy crows that have been killed within that state, either by you or by someone who gives (never sells) you the parts. I know some people believe it is also legal to "gift" legally killed crows across state lines but I suspect they're simply wrong and haven't been caught yet. I never could find a solid, trustworthy source that says I can legally own native crow parts in my state, so I won't take that risk. 

Parts of non-U.S. native crows are legal to buy, sell, and trade intra- and interstate, but in order to import any part of them you need to buy an import permit, pay customs fees, etc. Odds are also good you will have to pay an inspection fee in the originating country as well. Taxidermied British corvids like rooks and carrion crows that don't occur in the U.S. might sell for the equivalent of $60-80 in their native countries will usually start at around $400 here if they were legally imported into the U.S. (many are not) in no small part due to the tremendous financial overhead necessary to comply with the laws. (That's way too many words for one sentence but it's late and I'm not going to edit it). I was incredibly fortunate to purchase a legally imported rook from an Etsy seller who was going out of business for about half the going rate; he can be seen somewhere earlier in this thread. I will be using him as my model for some replica crows I plan to make out of pigeons (yes, really) later this year to avoid any potential legal hassles. 

There's a good overview of many of the U.S. laws regarding animal parts here. It's also worth checking out the permalinks in the For Sale section of Taxidermy.net to get a fuller sense of the kinds of legal hassles faced by U.S. taxidermists and collectors. I'm all for saving wildlife - I volunteer extensively in animal rescue through an organization that is dedicated primarily to wildlife rehabilitation - but most of the laws are much more geared toward saving the jobs of bureaucrats than the lives of animals. I simply can't understand how it is legal for me, as a U.S. citizen, to go to Africa and kill a cheetah, but it is not legal under any circumstances for me to purchase and transport an unmistakably Victorian era cheetah mount from Michigan to Illinois. (True story - the mount exists but I can't legally buy it unless I become a Michigan resident). It is also legal to import parts of legally killed dead elephants from Africa and to transport them across state lines as long as the parts don't contain ivory. 

Regulations regarding live domestic animals like chickens are best directed by calling your city's animal control department  Dead ones usually don't incur any federal and few state restrictions - hence the pigeon to crow transformation.



hallorenescene said:


> won't the crow rot?


I'm sure it's been taxidermied, which (among other things) involves removing the meat and fat, and using very acidic materials to preserve the skin and feathers. Properly preserved mounts can last for hundreds of years.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow, thanks BF, that was interesting and very informative


----------



## hallorenescene

very informative. I never knew. wow! so much todo it could make you as they say....eat crow.


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> won't the crow rot? it looks cool, but I wouldn't have bought it. that lady would have made me pis sy.


nope! it has been properly stuffed just like any other mounted animal (like deer heads, etc) taxidermy is a wonderfully odd thing haha...I was mad, but not mad enough to pass it up hahaha. When I want something like that, I'm willing to look past people being idiots to get what I want. lol 

BlueFrog....I didn't know crows were illegal in parts! that was a very informative post! I honestly don't know what the laws are here....whoops! I'll look into it though. I can't imagine they are too strict here though....seems crows are everywhere....including my back trees scaring away my little sparrows! After our move south though, they all seem so tiny compared to the northern alberta ravens...those things are beasts!!!


----------



## BlueFrog

*moony_1*, I would be shocked if your crow would give you any kinds of legal hassles. What little I know about Canadian wildlife parts laws indicates that they are much more sane than anything cooked up in the U.S. Ditto for any country in Europe. 
__________________________________________________________________________

The primary reason I went into as much detail as I did about the legal side of taxidermy is to caution everyone, especially in the U.S., to be very careful when purchasing real skulls, hides, and mounts, particularly from the hub of illegal activity that is eBay (and to a lesser extent Etsy). I am routinely horrified by the very illegal-without-a-permit-if-at-all items I see listed at auction there. Ebay has gone out of its way to make reporting illegal auctions difficult, and they do not ban or even censure sellers who flagrantly flout the law and even routinely lie about country of origin. I've chatted with "real" taxidermists privately and they've seen the same violations I have, from the same sellers, and they too have reported them time and again with no relief. I did - at least I believe I'm responsible - finally get illegal listings of crab-eating macaque parts originating in Indonesia pulled from Etsy after speaking to both the team in Indonesia who grants CITES permits, and Etsy management, but even that was a struggle that took months. (The same sellers, BTW, continue to list on eBay....) 

Some sellers, especially U.S. sellers, are acting in good faith and are floored to learn that the bird skull they salvaged is illegal; yes I've privately notified them so they don't get into trouble. Most believe me, some do not. Many don't realize that any item containing real domestic dog or cat fur, even naturally shed hair, is illegal under federal law and sometimes state law as well. Again, I've privately notified some and occasionally been told "Well, I bought the item on eBay and nothing bad happened so it must be OK." No, it's not. USFW is notorious for allowing large numbers of illegal items to be bought/sold by an individual, then raiding them after they've racked up a significant number of violations. 

With all of this said, there are still a wealth of really amazing, perfectly legal items out there for us to collect, display, and enjoy in our haunts and in our homes. Teach yourself, ask questions, be safe, and spend lots of time enjoying nature's jewels.


----------



## moony_1

I know that a seller in alberta here that was mortified to learn that the bats he had purchased were purchased illegally. He does his best to only provide legal "creatures" that have been ethically and naturally gotten. (the bats were supposedly collected after natural deaths but he found out otherwise and was floored. I feel bad for the ones trying to do things the right way, then they get screwed over too


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

moony_1 said:


> nope! it has been properly stuffed just like any other mounted animal (like deer heads, etc) taxidermy is a wonderfully odd thing haha...I was mad, but not mad enough to pass it up hahaha. When I want something like that, I'm willing to look past people being idiots to get what I want. lol
> 
> Moony, in hindsight, I would have also overlooked the rudeness being that I initially thought it wasn't an actual taxidermy piece


----------



## moony_1

xxScorpion64xx said:


> moony_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope! it has been properly stuffed just like any other mounted animal (like deer heads, etc) taxidermy is a wonderfully odd thing haha...I was mad, but not mad enough to pass it up hahaha. When I want something like that, I'm willing to look past people being idiots to get what I want. lol
> 
> Moony, in hindsight, I would have also overlooked the rudeness being that I initially thought it wasn't an actual taxidermy piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be crazy, but not crazy enough to buy just a random dead crow....I don't think anyway....If you asked my husband I'm sure his response would differ
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueFrog

moony_1 said:


> xxScorpion64xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be crazy, but not crazy enough to buy just a random dead crow....I don't think anyway....If you asked my husband I'm sure his response would differ
> 
> 
> 
> Dying of laughter over here! My friends and family wouldn't question for a second that I'd buy a random dead crow... they'd just assume I really am that crazy
> 
> I've started a new thread for all things taxidermy here in GH. I expect to see your crow posted there ASAP, *Moony_1*.
> 
> And on the subject of your crow: did the seller give you any idea how old they believed the bird to be? I ask because the use of entire birds (rather than partial birds or simply feathers) as fascinators on hats was a brief, environmentally disasterous craze during the Victorian era. I want to say it was the 1870's but don't quote me on that. It might be worth doing a little research on how he was stuffed or mounted (there is a difference) to try to pinpoint his age.
Click to expand...


----------



## moony_1

BlueFrog said:


> moony_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dying of laughter over here! My friends and family wouldn't question for a second that I'd buy a random dead crow... they'd just assume I really am that crazy
> 
> I've started a new thread for all things taxidermy here in GH. I expect to see your crow posted there ASAP, *Moony_1*.
> 
> And on the subject of your crow: did the seller give you any idea how old they believed the bird to be? I ask because the use of entire birds (rather than partial birds or simply feathers) as fascinators on hats was a brief, environmentally disasterous craze during the Victorian era. I want to say it was the 1870's but don't quote me on that. It might be worth doing a little research on how he was stuffed or mounted (there is a difference) to try to pinpoint his age.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe he is old....she also had a pigeon (which I am kicking myself for not purchasing now...but her crabbiness did get to me I guess haha) I think she was an art student trying to be "edgy" with the pieces....but that is just a guess. There aren't any markings or anything, and I'll be honest...the work is shoddy, but it will do for my purposes (you can see cotton batting coming out if you look under one wing) and he just has some red felt on the bottom and stones where the eyes should be (not smooth either, like black chunks of granite). It doesn't look to be the work of a professional, sadly. But, he will look just dandy for my uses! I think this will definitely be something that may become habit forming if I find the right pieces to add!
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueFrog

moony_1 said:


> BlueFrog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will definitely be something that may become habit forming if I find the right pieces to add!
> 
> 
> 
> That's how it starts....
> 
> Frighteningly enough, I can think of multiple uses for a dead crow, including placing him in an otherwise empty bird cage or attempting to pose him on a mannequins shoulder as if he's whispering into their ear. Or he could be eating body parts off a corpse. So many uses for a dead crow, however shall you decide?
Click to expand...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

hallorenescene said:


> happy Easter everyone


Holy handgrenades


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> So many uses for a dead crow, however shall you decide?





moonwitchkitty said:


> Holy handgrenades


Well, BlueFrog, looks like you have an answer, albeit a _very_ odd one...


----------



## Saki.Girl

I bought hubby a motorcycle  for his bday. Not Halloween related but cool


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> I bought hubby a motorcycle  for his bday. Not Halloween related but cool


did you paint Jack Skellington on it? lol


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> I bought hubby a motorcycle  for his bday. Not Halloween related but cool


I think I see dragon painting on it in the future perhaps??


----------



## Bethany

Not Halloween related either, but getting a good night sleep will help me to shop & create more - our mattress is being delivered today!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> did you paint Jack Skellington on it? lol


Nope I do not do anything to his bike mine on the other hand I would love to do up nightmare before Christmas


----------



## Saki.Girl

on another note I won a ebay acution today and it will be going to someone here they are going to LOVE IT. something they have been wanting for a long time


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice bike.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, nice bike.


ya it is there is more black on his bike then mine and its matalic I said hey want to trade lol he said no lol


----------



## Bethany

I can't wait for that special box someone is sending ME!! 
Saki it was not necessary. I was glad to get your Cape Cod glass for a good price.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> I can't wait for that special box someone is sending ME!!
> Saki it was not necessary. I was glad to get your Cape Cod glass for a good price.


It was a special thank you for finding those for me  now if you come across plates let me know hehe 
I am so happy to send this special item you want to you


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Saki.Girl said:


> I bought hubby a motorcycle  for his bday. Not Halloween related but cool


Four wheels move the body. Two wheels move the soul. Awesome bike Saki, lucky hubby.


----------



## scareme

Nice bike Saki!


----------



## 22606

"i got a rock!" said:


> Four wheels move the body. Two wheels move the soul.


Unicycles must be closest to Nirvana, then

Very nice, streamlined bike, Saki. Your husband must be a keeper to warrant that as a gift


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Unicycles must be closest to Nirvana, then
> 
> Very nice, streamlined bike, Saki. Your husband must be a keeper to warrant that as a gift


Ya he is a keeper for sure . Now we both have zx6r goal is to be as fast as him in courbers hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl

"i got a rock!" said:


> Four wheels move the body. Two wheels move the soul. Awesome bike Saki, lucky hubby.


I so agree just me having a bike was not at much fun now we both do


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, will you adopt me. I can be a fun bike buddy too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, will you adopt me. I can be a fun bike buddy too.


LOL sure I will


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Last month after coming home from a trip with my husband for a weekend I came home to FIND the whole outside of my house painted a dark gray color. It use to be a gross bright yellow color that I always hated because it didn't work with my Halloween ideas. It was an anniversary gift from him to me and I had no idea it was going on. He's pretty awesome. Now it is going to work so much better with Halloween. I cant wait till I get to see it set up!

I don't know if it counts as " find or buy " but I think it might.


----------



## Kardec251985

Wifeofrankie said:


> Last month after coming home from a trip with my husband for a weekend I came home to FIND the whole outside of my house painted a dark gray color. It use to be a gross bright yellow color that I always hated because it didn't work with my Halloween ideas. It was an anniversary gift from him to me and I had no idea it was going on. He's pretty awesome. Now it is going to work so much better with Halloween. I cant wait till I get to see it set up!
> 
> I don't know if it counts as " find or buy " but I think it might.


If that's your house in the picture, it looks great. Can't imagine a yellow home working with Halloween decorations!


----------



## BlueFrog

Would someone PLEASE keep me off of eBay? Pretty please with candy corn on top? Every time I turn around I find something I think I need. This time it was an old arctic fox pelt; an assortment of taxidermy forms including a hare I want to mount; and a headless baboon pelt I first saw with 80 seconds left on the clock that I bought to harvest the feet to make real monkeys' paws. 

FOR THE LOVE OF THE PUMPKIN KING, STOP ME!!!!


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Kardec251985 said:


> If that's your house in the picture, it looks great. Can't imagine a yellow home working with Halloween decorations!


I wish that was my house  but its the Philipsburg Manor in Sleepy Hollow, NY. Yeah, the yellow was stucco and when it would rain or got wet it would look soaked. Now its dark gray (or grey) its raining right now and you can't tell its wet. Soooo Happy! The dark color is totally going to help the creepy decorating this Halloween.


----------



## printersdevil

Wifeofrankie, that is such a cool thing. Good for Frankie!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I ordered 2 stuffed plush Burmese python snakes mfgd by Wild Republic yesterday off of ebay. Got them for $11+ a piece and they're 54 inches long. I liked the snake head on these. I saw some very cool looking snake fabric at Joann's a while back and have always wanted to buy a few snakes, add some type of tubing in them and give them new skin. Eventually they will become part of my carnival side show along with my Snake Lady.


----------



## moonbaby345

Garthgoyle said:


> Great buys, Buggula.
> 
> This beauty from Dark Candles arrived today:
> View attachment 195458


That is gorgeous,Garth!Gonna have to check that website out!


----------



## moonbaby345

Garthgoyle said:


> That is gorgeous, Saki. Guess that I go see if they still have that and if the candleholders are also marked down... Turns out that all outlet items are 20% off and have free shipping: http://www.homedecorators.com/Holiday/S/OutletHoliday/#p=1&rows=all&f=Halloween+Collection
> 
> 
> More gargoyles:
> View attachment 190616


Love the gargoyles!You certainly have good taste in items!


----------



## hallorenescene

wife of Frankie, yeah for your hubby. your house sounds much better.
bluefrog, I can't help you. I would beat you there. lol.
ghost of spookie, good find


----------



## im the goddess

BlueFrog said:


> Would someone PLEASE keep me off of eBay? Pretty please with candy corn on top? Every time I turn around I find something I think I need. This time it was an old arctic fox pelt; an assortment of taxidermy forms including a hare I want to mount; and a headless baboon pelt I first saw with 80 seconds left on the clock that I bought to harvest the feet to make real monkeys' paws.
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF THE PUMPKIN KING, STOP ME!!!!


Bluefrog we will have to stage a surprise intervention. "what feeling do you experience immediately upon winning that auction?, but more importantly, how soon does the guilt, remorse and dread set in?". LOL


----------



## 22606

moonbaby345 said:


> That is gorgeous,Garth!Gonna have to check that website out!
> 
> Love the gargoyles!You certainly have good taste in items!


Thank you, moonbaby345. This is another amazing candleholder that they have, but is _much_ cheaper on eBay (figured that I would let you know, just in case): http://www.ebay.com/itm/360661423610?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



im the goddess said:


> "... but more importantly, how soon does the guilt, remorse and dread set in?". LOL


Two seconds too late


The new look of the house sounds so much better, wifeofrankie. It was nice of your husband to surprise you like that.

I did a search for the snakes on eBay and they are pretty impressive for the price, GoS.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I've been coming up empty the last 4 trips to this flea market where I've done well. Finally found some useful items. Found a 3 foot doll, a baby doll and a jar to put it in. Paid $7 for the lot.


----------



## texaslucky

Creepy thought of that baby doll in the jar! lol
Love the tall doll.
I have been out at garage sales today with BF. We were really looking for things for the house and his man cave that will be in the basement when we get to that point in the remodeling. 

Found some signs for the Man Cave, but nothing Halloween. Headed to the lake for awhile before storms roll in late today. Hope we don't have to go to the basement as predicted due to tornados.


----------



## 22606

The taller doll is kind of freaky in her current state and has a lot of potential, xxScorpion64xx; dirty her limbs and the dress up a little and she would look phenomenal. The baby's eyes are amazing and could make it truly haunting when used as a specimen. Great finds.


----------



## Paint It Black

xxScorpion,
The standing doll reminds me of a cool set-up I saw. There were white sheets on the furniture and a similar boy doll was painted completely white, and had white clothes. Quite the ghostly scene.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Garthgoyle said:


> The taller doll is kind of freaky in her current state and has a lot of potential, xxScorpion64xx; dirty her limbs and the dress up a little and she would look phenomenal. The baby's eyes are amazing and could make it truly haunting when used as a specimen. Great finds.


Thanks TL and Garth, I intentionally set out today to try and find a tall doll to try and recreate Annabelle from The Conjuring but I agree with you Garth, she has a lot of potential just the way she is with a few alterations, the baby has alot of details at closer range, lot of wrinkles, belly button and other subtle stuff. We'll see how it goes..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Gathgoyle, funny I wasn't looking in particular to buy any snakes right then, kind of wanted an idea what they ran, but when I saw that particular seller had 3 of them at that price I thought that was maybe the time to pick one or two up. His listing had 3 of them available and I think 20 watchers and he combined shipping costs so I saved a few dollars there. I also looked at the banana colored python (that was $10+) by another mfg and different seller, but liked the eyes on this one better. Think the yellow snake auction had over 30 watchers! I noticed after I bought my two someone bought the last one my seller had. I was shocked by how many people are looking for these plush toys and how hot of an item the were. Who would have thought! 

....Now hopefully I can still find snake fabric that I like. LOL. Probably should have bought a yard or two when I saw some I liked in Joanns. Will head over to Joann's and Hobby Lobby today to look. Those are the only two fabric places I have locally. Kind of sad. I like to see my fabric in person rather than buy online. I guess I also have a Beverly's Fabric in San Jose I could check out as a last resort but more of a drive. Our Walmarts pulled all of their yardgoods out of the stores.

Scorpion, that tall doll was a fantastic find. She really does look spooky and your posed photo of her peering around the corner really accentuates her look. Nice find. Are you going to heat your doll to fit her in the jar or can you squeeze her in?

Stay safe Texaslucky! I'm in earthquake country but tornados scare me more. Lived in the midwest for a while and always hated those yellow skies.


----------



## Bethany

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Thanks TL and Garth, I intentionally set out today to try and find a tall doll to try and recreate Annabelle from The Conjuring but I agree with you Garth, she has a lot of potential just the way she is with a few alterations, the baby has alot of details at closer range, lot of wrinkles, belly button and other subtle stuff. We'll see how it goes..
> View attachment 196763


i take it you've see Old Man Bakes "how to put a baby in a jar" thread.  I need to find a great baby like that!! 
I also find the bigger doll quite creepy just as she is peeking around the corners.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Bethany said:


> i take it you've see Old Man Bakes "how to put a baby in a jar" thread.  I need to find a great baby like that!!
> I also find the bigger doll quite creepy just as she is peeking around the corners.


Thanks Bethany, and to answer both you and GoS, yes, I'm on my second baby in a jar by OMB,


----------



## tkguess

*Annabelle :Conjuring Doll*

I started the Annabelle Doll from the conjuring right after I saw the movie then got involved in other things. Here is the facial part of the doll I am making, I am gonna make her head turn from inside like a puppet and make the dress look the same as hers in the movie which means a sewing project... a lot of the reason why she has been on hold. I have to rearrange my sewing area.


----------



## BlueFrog

im the goddess said:


> Bluefrog we will have to stage a surprise intervention. "what feeling do you experience immediately upon winning that auction?, but more importantly, how soon does the guilt, remorse and dread set in?". LOL


They set in even before I press the bid button. The problem is that they're not strong enough to overcome the glee of what I (think I will) do with them. Argh! Normally prices are high at this time of year but I've been scooping up deals left, right, and center on items I truly was actively searching for (as well as a few I didn't know I needed until I saw them  )

I was proud of myself for buying almost nothing at the "permit free" garage sale day here in town. Normally I have to make multiple trips back home to haul all the loot, but I was finding a whole lotta nothing this year. My pruchases, both Halloween and other, would have fit in my purse. Only Halloween item I bought was an old rabbit fur collar that's going to get cut up for proprs. That was _it[/it]. Too bad my thriftiness didn't begin to cover what I've spent on evilBay recently._


----------



## 22606

Excellent job on the Annabelle head, tkguess.

I just ordered this 'adorable' (seller's own description) clown doll off of eBay. At first, I was debating repainting its eyes to be pure white, although I have come to think that he could very easily be passed off as a psycho masquerading as a clown as-is


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

That guy is creepy just as he is. Keep him locked up or he'll smother you in your sleep! 



Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent job on the Annabelle head, tkguess.
> 
> I just ordered this 'adorable' (seller's own description) clown doll off of eBay. At first, I was debating repainting its eyes to be pure white, although I have come to think that he could very easily be passed off as a psycho masquerading as a clown as-is
> View attachment 196871


----------



## 22606

Elaina M Roberts said:


> That guy is creepy just as he is. Keep him locked up or he'll smother you in your sleep!


Haha. I might also want to hide my harlequin doll from the somehow-yet-unregistered lout After I purchased him, I found that he has a twin, with only the head being different, which I went on to add to my collection of creepy, perverted clowns, since it was even cheaper Somehow, I am of the opinon that hallorenescene will _not_ like these clowns enough to want either, for a change


----------



## scareme

Scorpion, That was a great deal on that doll. I've had to pay a lot more on a doll of that size. I've picked up several and turned them into Sams. I've given them away to friends. I've found it to be the easiest way to make a Sam.










tkguess, That doll looks great! You've done wonderful work. I can't wait to see her finished. 

Annabelle, I love the clown doll. I agree it's spooky just they way it is.


----------



## 22606

scareme said:


> picked up several and turned them into Sams.
> 
> Annabelle, I love the clown doll. I agree it's spooky just they way it is.


With that frown, it seems that he cannot be pleased no matter good of a job you do

No one was supposed to know that I was transitioning alongside Bruce Jenner Thanks, scareme. The more that I look at it, I think that it will remain unchanged


----------



## Saki.Girl

got these today that i ordered


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, that doll should creep up pretty good. she's creepy peeking around the corner. Annabelle is scary. the conjuring is scary. post pics of your accomplishments.


----------



## hallorenescene

holy moly tkguess, that is a spitten likeness of Annabelle. you do amazing work.
wrong garth, I want one of them. I have the second one. I love them. so very, very cute. I bought the second one brand new for my daughter for xmas back in the late 70's. she put it on a garage sale in the 80's, and I bought it back. mine winds up and it plays music.
saki, nice tarot cards.


----------



## Kelloween

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Thanks TL and Garth, I intentionally set out today to try and find a tall doll to try and recreate Annabelle from The Conjuring but I agree with you Garth, she has a lot of potential just the way she is with a few alterations, the baby has alot of details at closer range, lot of wrinkles, belly button and other subtle stuff. We'll see how it goes..
> View attachment 196763


this one is awesome creepy!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

It was a two-day Garage Sale weekend here in little Mount Carrol, Illinois. I didn't spend even a penny. I scooped up, for free a door, a modern hollow-core door which someone had fastened a big piece of sheet metal to the bottom 1/3 of it. (You can always use doors in a haunt!)
I also picked two pretty good-looking bike tires with inner tubes. I just really wanted the tubes, I can make many other things from them.
I also got the steering wheel and almost the whole steering column w/ shifter from some newer car. This went right to my front of the house display which features two Poe-leased cars crashing through the house plus a Taxi cab. I wedged it between the Taxi and the Police car.
I even got a door sweep, a plastic runner that goes at the bottom edge of a door. It may fit on my exit door, the old one came lose, rolled up and tore.
Would I have ever bought these items? No.


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds like you scored some useful items gym.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

tkguess said:


> I started the Annabelle Doll from the conjuring right after I saw the movie then got involved in other things. Here is the facial part of the doll I am making, I am gonna make her head turn from inside like a puppet and make the dress look the same as hers in the movie which means a sewing project... a lot of the reason why she has been on hold. I have to rearrange my sewing area.
> View attachment 196806


Wow, I really like your Annabelle tkguess, any chance you might turn your project into a tut?


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> Haha. I might also want to hide my harlequin doll from the somehow-yet-unregistered lout After I purchased him, I found that he has a twin, with only the head being different, which I went on to add to my collection of creepy, perverted clowns, since it was even cheaper Somehow, I am of the opinon that hallorenescene will _not_ like these clowns enough to want either, for a change
> 
> View attachment 196873


Garth, you should post a photo of your creepy clown collection in the new thread about Halloween collections. I'd like to see.


----------



## Cloe

I found these interesting little jars at the grocery store near me. Stopped at a new local goodwill but not much jumped out at me and it was incredibly crowded but I did pick up this jar with flames shooting up it. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. I also saw this little wooden box at the craft store. It's only about 2"x3" . The screen on is just begging for some kind of live creature but I haven't come up with how to label it with more than just live whatever.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool clowns, even though I don't like clowns. LOL They are creepy.

The doll is scary, but that is a compliment, too.

Saki, love those cards. So simple, but awesome.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice bottles, cloe. I love the little box, too. Perfect for some creature.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> wrong garth, I want one of them. I have the second one. I love them. so very, very cute. I bought the second one brand new for my daughter for xmas back in the late 70's. she put it on a garage sale in the 80's, and I bought it back.


Thanks. The first just struck me as unique (and eerie), so I really wanted it, especially since it was affordable. I have seen the second one listed before, but never for such a low price until last night, so I had no reason to pass on it this time around. That is pretty funny, hallo.



Paint It Black said:


> Garth, you should post a photo of your creepy clown collection in the new thread about Halloween collections. I'd like to see.


Sure. I will once I receive these two latest miscreants I collect a variety of items, yet most can tie into Halloween in some manner. 



printersdevil said:


> Cool clowns, even though I don't like clowns. LOL They are creepy.


Thank you, printersdevil. Those two are tame compared to another that I own... 

Nice tarot set, Saki.
Excellent score, getting all of those items for free, Gym. I never knew that Poe was also famous for leasing cars, though
Cloe, I love the jars at the top. Another regional store, I suppose? The others items are also neat.


----------



## Bethany

Garth your clowns are cute. I, unlike most, do not hate clowns. Love to see them at the circus & such. 
Gym great freebies!! Can't pass up free stuff!
Cloe, Love the jars! The jar with flames would do well with a description card of "Bottled Hell Fire"  The box is very cute. Need to start looking for some of those for packaging my skutterflies in my Etsy shop when I finally get it "opened".


----------



## Shadowbat

Picked up some foam to use for my costume builds. Also grabbed some thermal tops and bottoms to use for base clothing. Spray paint for various projects. Guess it was basically a supply run today. lol


----------



## Cloe

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks. The first just struck me as unique (and eerie), so I really wanted it, especially since it was affordable. I have seen the second one listed before, but never for such a low price until last night, so I had no reason to pass on it this time around. That is pretty funny, hallo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I will once I receive these two latest miscreants I collect a variety of items, yet most can tie into Halloween in some manner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, printersdevil. Those two are tame compared to another that I own...
> 
> Nice tarot set, Saki.
> Excellent score, getting all of those items for free, Gym. I never knew that Poe was also famous for leasing cars, though
> Cloe, I love the jars at the top. Another regional store, I suppose? The others items are also neat.


I got them at Wegman's. Not sure how far they've expanded nowadays but basically the NE states.


----------



## Bethany

not Halloween related but was SO excited to pick me up a couple boxes of THESE!!!


----------



## scareme

Gym, Free is the price tag I always look for. Never find it often enough though. Speaking of free, I had a garage sale this weekend, and I had some bracelets for sale. This young girl was speaking in Spanish, so I couldn't tell what she was saying, but I could tell she wanted a bracelet, and her Mom wouldn't get it for her. After the Mom walked away, I told her to just go ahead and take it. She had done a lot of translating between her parents and I, and I figured it was her payment as my interrupter. She told me, Thank you, I was trying to get my mother to buy it for my sister. What a doll! She restores my faith in people, not that I really lost it. 

Cloe, pretty bottles. I love the stoppers. 

Garth, I thought the same thing when I read about the Poe leasing cars. lol

Bethany, that is so you.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I got this ceramic pumpkin in a local yard sale






: Has alternating LED lights inside with glitter. Its identical to the Styrofoam pumpkins and is quite large. Not bad for $6.00 dollars....


----------



## printersdevil

Great looking pumpkin!

Bethany that is a great name for Cloe's flame bottle. Love it.


----------



## hallorenescene

cloe nice finds. you'll have fun with those.
oaklawn, a nicely wicked pumpkin.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Garth your clowns are cute. I, unlike most, do not hate clowns. Love to see them at the circus & such.
> 
> not Halloween related but was SO excited to pick me up a couple boxes of THESE!!!
> View attachment 196916


Thanks, Bethany. They are so cute until you tickle their widdle (okay, far oversized) tootsies and wind up missing a finger or two

_Che Nips_? I know that Che Guevara is somewhat of a pop icon, but I was never aware that they honored him with cheesy, crackery goodness Those are amusing. Nice surprise. 



Cloe said:


> I got them at Wegman's. Not sure how far they've expanded nowadays but basically the NE states.


Thank you, Cloe. Not here, of course... 



scareme said:


> Garth, I thought the same thing when I read about the Poe leasing cars. lol


Well, great minds do think alike



oaklawn Crematory said:


> I got this ceramic pumpkin in a local yard sale. Has alternating LED lights inside with glitter. Its identical to the Styrofoam pumpkins and is quite large. Not bad for $6.00 dollars....


Certainly worth the price, oaklawn. Excellent score.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

printersdevil said:


> Great looking pumpkin!
> 
> Bethany that is a great name for Cloe's flame bottle. Love it.


Thanks printers Devil !


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

hallorenescene said:


> cloe nice finds. you'll have fun with those.
> oaklawn, a nicely wicked pumpkin.


Thanks Hallorenescene. I think I might black wash it to bring out the detail.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

scareme said:


> Gym, Free is the price tag I always look for. Never find it often enough though. Speaking of free, I had a garage sale this weekend, and I had some bracelets for sale. This young girl was speaking in Spanish, so I couldn't tell what she was saying, but I could tell she wanted a bracelet, and her Mom wouldn't get it for her. After the Mom walked away, I told her to just go ahead and take it. She had done a lot of translating between her parents and I, and I figured it was her payment as my interrupter. She told me, Thank you, I was trying to get my mother to buy it for my sister. What a doll! She restores my faith in people, not that I really lost it.
> 
> Cloe, pretty bottles. I love the stoppers.
> 
> Garth, I thought the same thing when I read about the Poe leasing cars. lol
> 
> Bethany, that is so you.


Aww that's so nice of you Scareme! It's nice to see someone has faith!


----------



## moonbaby345

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I got this ceramic pumpkin in a local yard sale
> View attachment 196958
> : Has alternating LED lights inside with glitter. Its identical to the Styrofoam pumpkins and is quite large. Not bad for $6.00 dollars....


That's one badass looking pumpkin!Love the pumpkins with the scary faces like that!Wish they were easier to find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Awesome stuffed toy python*

A few days ago I bought two stuffed plushy burmese python snakes off of ebay. Received them today and wow are they awesome. I knew they were 54 inches long but had no idea how large the snake head itself was. Can't post a photo right now so here's a link to this snake made by Wild Republic over on a toy site. Hopefully the link will be accessible longer there than on an ebay auction. I didn't buy mine from them, and my ebay seller sold out, but their price and shipping are very similar to what I paid thru ebay for comparison. You can see the snake's head there and get a feel for the snake body.

Now pythons can be pretty big in real life so picture this head dimension on the plushy: from nose (not tongue) to back of head -- 7 inches long; head at back near body -- 4 inches across; from eye to eye across top of head -- 3 inches; nose width -- 2 inches. Head rises about 3-1/2 inches above the ground. Tail body runs 4 inches across at widest part down to a tapered tip of 1-1/2 inches. There is a lot of room to put mechanics in this guy IMO. This is a very nice, soft toy as is if you have your own little snake charmer at home who might like it but I think it will look fantastic once spooked out for halloween for a haunt. I'll come back when I can and post a close up of the head and eyes.

Since I bought two of them, I can see some differences between the 2012 and 2013 production runs. The coloring of the fabric is darker on the newer one and the texture of the fabric is slightly different as well along with the sewing job. I happen to like the 2013 version better but since I will be giving them a new snake skin anyway it doesn't really matter. Did want to mention it though.


----------



## Shadowbat

This little guy showed up on my step yesterday. A member of one of the horror sites was offering him up so I opened my door. :-D


----------



## hallorenescene

oaklawn, I think black washing it will shade it up and make it look deviously eviler. good idea
gos, that is an awesome snake. I grab up snakes whenever I see them. one time goodwill had 4 or 5, and I grabbed them all. they come in handy.
shadowbat, that guy is terrific. so what do you mean he just showed up on your step?


----------



## 22606

Neat Sam replica, Shadowbat. You had better be certain to adhere to all of the rules now...


----------



## Abunai

This guy's going in my workshop (when I get it built).


----------



## hallorenescene

abunai, that is a very cool looking prop.


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> .
> shadowbat, that guy is terrific. so what do you mean he just showed up on your step?



Thanks. Lets just say, he came home. lol via mailman.


----------



## 22606

Great Creature prop, Abunai.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Found these at dollar general today

In box









Out of box


----------



## 22606

Excellent buy, Spooky_Girl.


----------



## BlueFrog

The next time someone mails me a package containing raw meat and rotted blood that has no ice packs or other cooling mechanisms, I will beat that person to death with a femur and feed their remains to my rats.

(For a happier buying experience, check out the Yard Sale thread in a few minutes).


----------



## 22606

My bad... So, so sorry, BlueFrog Hope that made you laugh at least a little. The situation really, truly blows. I agree with your plan, except I would feed them to the rats while they are barely clinging to life


----------



## Bethany

SO Many ideas for those mason jar lights!! Guess I should have went to DG today.....


----------



## hallorenescene

spookygirl, that are great mason jars.
blue frog, beat him twice. that is very gross. one time my grandson picked up a lot of night crawlers, and forgot them in his pants pocket. I about puked cleaning his pockets out.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> one time my grandson picked up a lot of night crawlers, and forgot them in his pants pocket. I about puked cleaning his pockets out.


That had to have been one smelly, gooey mess...


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, it was nasty garth. I let him see it, and told him he did it again, he got to clean them out. disgusting.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I have had a running joke with the boss about wanting to buy a Darrell motorcycle. The girls all chip in at work and bought me one as a retirement gift...


Now I have everything....


----------



## matrixmom

What more could you ever want OC....nice!


----------



## hallorenescene

well oaklawn, since it's only the motorcycle you want, you could pass Darrel on to me. that's a sweet gift.


----------



## 22606

It is the thought that counts, or so many claim... While it may not accommodate you, the bike is the perfect size for one of your leather-clad toes to take a ride to Sturgis on, oaklawn


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

LOL Garthgoyle ! 

Well Matrix mom I was kinda leaning toward a 2014 Challenger with a scat pack!

He's yours Hallorenescene!


----------



## BlueFrog

Garthgoyle said:


> My bad... So, so sorry, BlueFrog Hope that made you laugh at least a little.


I should have known you were behind this situation, Garthgoyle! 



Garthgoyle said:


> The situation really, truly blows. I agree with your plan, except I would feed them to the rats while they are barely clinging to life


I like this refinement to my plan very, very much.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I was determined not to strike out in my quest to find props today, went to flea market I always go to every Saturday, found some stuff but wasn't my style so I left those behind, I will post those in the other thread. So we decided to go across the border into Mexico and found yet another Angel for my cemetery.
Pic of it in the store then another of it in its new home.


----------



## 22606

That is a great angel statue, xxScorpion64xx. Did you also nab the pedestal?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Garthgoyle said:


> That is a great angel statue, xxScorpion64xx. Did you also nab the pedestal?


Thanks Garth, no, I didn't, I had already bought one about a month ago at HL for the very reason you mentioned, to set an angel on top


----------



## printersdevil

Scorpion, surely you picked up some Jose Cuervo while south of the border. I sure would have. Nice angel. Oh and some vanilla, too.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

printersdevil said:


> Scorpion, surely you picked up some Jose Cuervo while south of the border. I sure would have. Nice angel. Oh and some vanilla, too.


Thanks PD, ahh, the two main staples American visitors get when going across the border, liquor and vanilla!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Oh printersdevil, forgot to tell you, the booth that you liked to possibly convert to a fortune teller booth was gone already, I thought it was going to be there again this weekend but sadly no


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, that angel is sweet. I would display her in my flower bed. 
oaklawn, thank you, but I think he will miss his bike. and so he would be never happy here. lol.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thank you Hallo


----------



## printersdevil

That booth was so great. But I live hours and hours North.

Yep, I always stock up on both tequila and vanilla whenever I am close to the border. LOL


----------



## printersdevil

I bought two big bouquets or stems of black roses at Goodwill. They will be put to good use. I also bought another ****usa (sp?) neck massager. This makes my third one and I think that it is time to learn how to hook this up to a prop!


----------



## kreepy.kevin

I just got another "Crazy Bonez" Skeleton and a Skeleton Dog so that I can make some great group scenes. Ive already been having so much fun with them. I ordered them from spidersoftheweb.com and I received them really fast... very impressed.


----------



## 22606

Excellent skeletons, kreepy.kevin.

For you both, xxScorpion64xx and printersdevil


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Lol, that's my favorite part of the movie Garth


----------



## printersdevil

Love it, garth! I needed a good laugh this morning.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Rite Aid had these LED solar powered angels on sale for %50 off, regularly $19.95 got a couple for $10 each, should look nice in the graveyard this year.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice, stringyjack. We don't have Rite Aid stores here.


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Lol, that's my favorite part of the movie Garth





printersdevil said:


> Love it, garth! I needed a good laugh this morning.


It has been a long time since I last watched the fim, so I do not really remember too much of it... I was just searching for the song, then I stumbled upon that gem, which I figured was truly fitting for the conversation that was going


Those angels will look spectacular in the graveyard, Stringy_Jack. 


I bought this candleholder set and (almost matching) lace-trimmed 4" x 6" picture frame at Family Dollar today; they were $6 and $4, respectively.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds, garthgoyle.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

printersdevil said:


> Nice, stringyjack. We don't have Rite Aid stores here.


Thanks, I have to evil it up a little but worth the $10 I think.


----------



## 22606

printersdevil said:


> Nice finds, garthgoyle.


Thank you, printersdevil. 



Stringy_Jack said:


> I have to evil it up a little but worth the $10 I think.


Red eyes and some black washing or drybrushing could do the trick, I would think


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, that is aq sweet angel. love it.
garth, those are very pretty.


----------



## 22606

Thanks, hallo. I was looking at a Victorian-themed candleholder set online the other week, although this one at Family Dollar turned out to be nicer (not to mention cheaper).


----------



## Deadna

My mom found these....I couldn't get a good pic of the bat flower but they look like tiny bat faces with white fangs showing inside the red wings.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, those plants are very cool.


----------



## printersdevil

Love those plants, deadna.


----------



## 22606

Both are fascinating plants, Deadna. The variety of vegetation available is truly amazing.


----------



## Paint It Black

I am catching up this morning and see all the cool items you all have found lately. The angel is perfect. I think I have a pedestal similar to the one she was on in the store. Love the skelly scene. The candleholders and picture frame are nice. And I like the cherubs. Rite Aid had a good garden selection this year.


----------



## 22606

It is easy to get behind... Thanks, PIB. Rite Aid seemingly had everything _but_ the gargoyles here


----------



## im the goddess

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I was determined not to strike out in my quest to find props today, went to flea market I always go to every Saturday, found some stuff but wasn't my style so I left those behind, I will post those in the other thread. So we decided to go across the border into Mexico and found yet another Angel for my cemetery.
> Pic of it in the store then another of it in its new home.
> View attachment 197417
> 
> View attachment 197418


That's a really nice statue.



printersdevil said:


> I bought two big bouquets or stems of black roses at Goodwill. They will be put to good use. I also bought another ****usa (sp?) neck massager. This makes my third one and I think that it is time to learn how to hook this up to a prop!


 I just did one for lairmistress. Let me know if you have any questions.



kreepy.kevin said:


> I just got another "Crazy Bonez" Skeleton and a Skeleton Dog so that I can make some great group scenes. Ive already been having so much fun with them. I ordered them from spidersoftheweb.com and I received them really fast... very impressed.
> View attachment 197434


 I love these.



Stringy_Jack said:


> Rite Aid had these LED solar powered angels on sale for %50 off, regularly $19.95 got a couple for $10 each, should look nice in the graveyard this year.
> 
> View attachment 197441
> 
> 
> View attachment 197442


That will look nice in your cemetery. I bought the light up filigree ball with the angle on top, and two gargoyles all at 50% off.


----------



## im the goddess

Double post, sorry.


----------



## printersdevil

Found this cute little Kitchen Witch this afternoon at a church thrift store. It was not marked and when I got to the front they sold her to me for $2.99. Since I received a beautiful one from booswife in the Mini Reaper, I will put her up for a future victim.


----------



## Kelloween

printersdevil said:


> View attachment 197535
> 
> 
> Found this cute little Kitchen Witch this afternoon at a church thrift store. It was not marked and when I got to the front they sold her to me for $2.99. Since I received a beautiful one from booswife in the Mini Reaper, I will put her up for a future victim.


shes a cute lil thing!


----------



## Bethany

I agree Printersdevil, she is cute!


----------



## printersdevil

She looks sort of cute on my rear view mirror! LOL


----------



## 22606

The witch is amusing, printersdevil. She reminds me of a grandmother... "Grandma, what are you doing out of the nursing home? And, isn't that how you broke your hip the last time?"


----------



## Dementedone

Deadna said:


> My mom found these....I couldn't get a good pic of the bat flower but they look like tiny bat faces with white fangs showing inside the red wings.


Deadna - super cool plants. The little bats' wings look like the bat in the Bugs Bunny cartoon about the castle where he sings the 'abra-cadabra' 'hocus-pocus' song.


----------



## hallorenescene

printers devil, she is adorable.


----------



## printersdevil

When I asked for the price of the kitchen witch, the woman at the store said it didn't look like a witch. I explained to her that kitchen witches were originally not witchy looking. They were to be everyday women. They either rode a broom like this one does or maybe a wooden spoon. They were said to keep the pots from boiling over or other disasters in the kitchen.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Aw, that's an adorable kitchen witch!

Today, I bought potion bottle supplies at the Dollar Tree. I love how many different jar options they had this time. I'm also pumped that I found gold nail polish for my felix felicis potion there. Here's to saving money! I can't wait to get going on this project.


----------



## im the goddess

Cute kitchen witch printersdevil.


----------



## Bethany

Echo Sorceress said:


> Aw, that's an adorable kitchen witch!
> 
> Today, I bought potion bottle supplies at the Dollar Tree. I love how many different jar options they had this time. I'm also pumped that I found gold nail polish for my felix felicis potion there. Here's to saving money! I can't wait to get going on this project.


Nice variety of jars! Guess it's time to hit the DT's. Did yours have the body parts & organs out yet that grow?


----------



## hallorenescene

echo, looking forward to seeing what you create with that snake and those jars. sounds like you have a plan.


----------



## 22606

Great finds, Echo Sorceress. Those first three jars are truly unique in style.


----------



## moonbaby345

Bethany said:


> Nice variety of jars! Guess it's time to hit the DT's. Did yours have the body parts & organs out yet that grow?


Just got home from 2 Dollar Tree's.One had the body part's,the other didn't.I bought a brain and a hand.They also had a nose,foot and a skull with red eyes!


----------



## 22606

Regarding the Dollar Tree growing items, most still seem to have the expanding, glow-in-the-dark zombie parts (head, hand, foot, and full zombie), located amongst the toys.


----------



## BlueFrog

Another day, another order of dead things. This time, it's several bats and some mantids from Falcon Eye Studio on Etsy. The shop is having weekly sales and these guys were all heavily discounted, at least compared to comparable specimens on eBay. Additional pluses are that this seller is located in the United States, and I've bought from them before (a taxidermied fish) and was very pleased with that purchase.


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> Another day, another order of dead things.


Sounds like a trip to nearly any fast food restaurant...

What is shown at their shop is incredible, BlueFrog. Great items that you purchased, I am sure.


----------



## moonbaby345

Garthgoyle said:


> Regarding the Dollar Tree growing items, most still seem to have the expanding, glow-in-the-dark zombie parts (head, hand, foot, and full zombie), located amongst the toys.


yeah,I saw the zombie hand today at mine.I didn't see the rest.


----------



## 22606

moonbaby345 said:


> yeah,I saw the zombie hand today at mine.I didn't see the rest.


The head and foot are also neat, but the full zombie just does not do anything for me, since it is so cartoony.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok bulefrog those bats are wicked cool


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Bluefrog those are amazing! I am partial to the bats but the insects are fabulous too.


----------



## 22606

Your items show now, BlueFrog... I do not know what is up with pictures picking and choosing when to appear anymore All of the purchases are fantastic.


----------



## BlueFrog

Many thanks for the compliments, everyone! I am super excited about my purchases. It took all my willpower not to buy one of everything she had on sale. The bat in the first picture has an amazing 17" wingspan! I'm guessing those prices are close to wholesale, and from a reliable U.S. source for a change. I'm beyond frustrated with sellers on eBay lying about their countries of origin, and eBay doing nothing about it even when they are reported over and over again by multiple concerned parties. 

Garth, for once the software isn't to blame. I hadn't thought to post the seller's pictures until I read your comment.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> The head and foot are also neat, but the full zombie just does not do anything for me, since it is so cartoony.


Garth I bought some of the full body zombies. I plan to put them in small jars so they are scrunched up and pressed against the glass. 

Bluefrog, Nice purchases. Checking the etsy shop now.


----------



## Saki.Girl

the sleeping bat reminds me of the tattoo i have of one on my forarm. i so should buy one to have


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Bethany said:


> Nice variety of jars! Guess it's time to hit the DT's. Did yours have the body parts & organs out yet that grow?


I wasn't able to find any at mine. There was a little brain-shaped toy, but it was attached to a plastic base. I think I'll hold out for more of the expanding organs instead.

Ooh, moonbaby345, yours had brains, hands, noses, feet, _and_ skulls already? That's awesome! I've definitely got to keep a look out for hands and a nose the next time I'm there. Those ones are must-haves for my project!


----------



## matrixmom

FYI - different dollar trees carry somewhat diff items. A smaller one in my town is actually better for my halloween needs than the 2 ginormous ones! Go figure.


----------



## moonbaby345

Echo Sorceress said:


> I wasn't able to find any at mine. There was a little brain-shaped toy, but it was attached to a plastic base. I think I'll hold out for more of the expanding organs instead.
> 
> Ooh, moonbaby345, yours had brains, hands, noses, feet, _and_ skulls already? That's awesome! I've definitely got to keep a look out for hands and a nose the next time I'm there. Those ones are must-haves for my project!


Hope you find them!Or at least some of them.You might have to check several Dollar Tree's.Make sure to post pictures when your project is complete!


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> Garth, for once the software isn't to blame. I hadn't thought to post the seller's pictures until I read your comment.


Good to know. Thank you for going back and doing so.



Bethany said:


> Garth I bought some of the full body zombies. I plan to put them in small jars so they are scrunched up and pressed against the glass.


Maybe the zombie looks better at 8x the size Honestly, I just took a quick glance at it, then I decided on solely the limbs and head. I want to find that red-eyed skull that some members have mentioned...


----------



## Saki.Girl

bought a new leather jacket for riding and also having a friend make a graveyard patch that will go on it


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Good to know. Thank you for going back and doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the zombie looks better at 8x the size Honestly, I just took a quick glance at it, then I decided on solely the limbs and head. I want to find that red-eyed skull that some members have mentioned...


I picked up 2 last week at one of the DT's around here. Wonder if I can order a whole case of the growing things from the website....

I picked up a doll that will get a makeover for Halloween. She'll be in one of the guest bedrooms peeking out the door. Also picked up some green & blue neon plastic silverware & some green neon picks at DT. Took my pocket flourescent black light in to test the glow & it was great. They also have plastic neon cocktail glasses that I will see if I can order a whole case for parties, since our garage will be blacklight ready at any time. 

Forgot went to a couple thrift stores with hubby & got a small glass dome with wood stand & hook inside & hubby pointed out a glass coffee carafe with silver "cork" & a handle. I didn't see what he did until he said "If you take off the handle it doesn't look like a coffee pot.... DUH! It looks like a flask !! 
Pic of one similar. Mine did not have the warmer.


----------



## printersdevil

That is a cool flask bottle! Good eye, hubster.


----------



## 22606

Stunning jacket, Saki.
Your husband came up with a marvelous idea for the bottle, Bethany. Nice find.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Bethany- NOw I need to keep my eyes open for these vintage coffee carafes! It DOES look like a medical flask!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

I didn't buy it. Amy got it for me for our anniversary!!!!!

A copy of the pic from the net but should give you an idea -









Jim


----------



## 22606

Quite an interesting gift, Jim. Congratulations, also.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's a very classy jacket saki.
Bethany, nice carafe/flask.
jim, that is cool. I loved the show the haunted mansion.


----------



## psox16

Craigslist success today! I've been looking for a decent full size skeleton for some time now, and I just haven't been able to justify spending a lot of money on it. Today, I found 1 full size skeleton (original $50 from Walgreens) and 1 3ft skeleton with eyes that glow (originally $40 from Menards) all for $35! And the best part, the seller was only 15 minutes away from my house. I've found that checking out Craigslist this time of year for Halloween decorations is perfect because people are moving in the spring and trying to get rid of stuff. SCORE!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I got these cute magnets today









This little...decoration? Lol I bought it to use as a x-mas ornament...wouldn't be a holiday without a little halloween! 









And these s&p shakers


----------



## moony_1

Those s and p shakers are amazing! Love them!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

psox16 said:


> Craigslist success today! I've been looking for a decent full size skeleton for some time now, and I just haven't been able to justify spending a lot of money on it. Today, I found 1 full size skeleton (original $50 from Walgreens) and 1 3ft skeleton with eyes that glow (originally $40 from Menards) all for $35! And the best part, the seller was only 15 minutes away from my house. I've found that checking out Craigslist this time of year for Halloween decorations is perfect because people are moving in the spring and trying to get rid of stuff. SCORE!


Congrats psox, I'm always on CL looking to hit a homerun


----------



## BlueFrog

Nothing beats your first good skeleton, does it, *psox16*? And some neat finds, esp those S&P shakers, *Pretty Little Nightmare*. Great scores!


----------



## Terror Tom

Deadna said:


> My mom found these....I couldn't get a good pic of the bat flower but they look like tiny bat faces with white fangs showing inside the red wings.


Where did she find those? Those are way cool!!!


----------



## Trex

I have been looking for an antique wheelchair for a couple of years, we bought this one today!!!


----------



## 22606

Nice items, Pretty Little Nightmare.
Incredibly cool, Trex. Glad that you finally stumbled across one.


----------



## hallorenescene

psox, you scored good. I don't have a lot of luck with craigs list. I have bought a few things, but have never sold anything I have advertised.
pretty little nightmare, you got some awesome items. those magnets are tops.
trex, that wheel chair is creepy. it is a perfect Halloween prop.


----------



## Deadna

Terror Tom said:


> Where did she find those? Those are way cool!!!


It was some nursery up around Indy. I don't think she even got a name. I'll have her look for some closer to you and let you know if she finds them


----------



## Kelloween

Trex, that wheelchair is just great!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Trex, congrats!, I'm so jealous


----------



## Dementedone

psox16 said:


> Craigslist success today! I've been looking for a decent full size skeleton for some time now, and I just haven't been able to justify spending a lot of money on it. Today, I found 1 full size skeleton (original $50 from Walgreens) and 1 3ft skeleton with eyes that glow (originally $40 from Menards) all for $35! And the best part, the seller was only 15 minutes away from my house. I've found that checking out Craigslist this time of year for Halloween decorations is perfect because people are moving in the spring and trying to get rid of stuff. SCORE!


Great finds!! Congrats.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Not much to report this weekend, just this mask I found at the flea market, paid $1.00


----------



## 22606

Pretty cool, xxScorpxx, particularly for $1


----------



## Saki.Girl

lots of great buys everyone


----------



## Shadowbat

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Not much to report this weekend, just this mask I found at the flea market, paid $1.00
> View attachment 197788



Nice score on that mask. I have one as well, but didn't get it for a buck! Good deal!


----------



## Grim Glowing Ghost

I bought this a couple of weeks ago. Before all the details were added, it was completely painted in blacklight/glow in the dark paint, so it glows too!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the mask


----------



## 22606

The mask is incredibly cool, Grim Glowing Ghost. If you ever did not want to use it as the Disney character, it could even double as the Phantom of the Opera or similar.


----------



## Grim Glowing Ghost

Thank ya'll! I wish it was a mask, but unfortunately it's just a resin prop.


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked mask scorpion. very wicked price. I think it screams prop.
grim, even better yet. that prop is awesome


----------



## BlueFrog

I really need to stay off of evilBay. Last night I lost an auction of something spectacular that I will never, ever see (legally) for sale ever again. How did I handle being the underbidder? I indulged in some retail therapy and purchased this pair of fleur-de-lis funeral wreath holders. I think the price was fair, neither high nor low, and they should look great with my old coffins.


----------



## hallorenescene

those are some very cool wreath holders. I have a couple, but they are just plain and simple. nice buy blue frog.


----------



## doto

My interest is peaked.....what did you miss out on?



BlueFrog said:


> I really need to stay off of evilBay. Last night I lost an auction of something spectacular that I will never, ever see (legally) for sale ever again. How did I handle being the underbidder? I indulged in some retail therapy and purchased this pair of fleur-de-lis funeral wreath holders. I think the price was fair, neither high nor low, and they should look great with my old coffins.


----------



## BlueFrog

:sobs: A vintage taxidermy hooded vulture.


----------



## Bethany

Bluefrog, sorry you lost out. Know it would have gone to a great home.


----------



## 22606

It is unfortunate that you missed out on the vulture, BlueFrog, but I like the funeral wreath stands that you wound up purchasing. Do you intend to repaint them, or are they staying rustic like that?


----------



## BlueFrog

I'll probably leave the wreath stands rusty because my beloved coffin took a beating from the weather last year. I'd like the elements to look consistent with each other, like they've come from the same run-down funeral home. Somehow rusty and crusty is creepier than shiny and new to me.


----------



## cai88

Picked up all of this for $50! I could not be happier right now since I am just starting this journey


----------



## Bethany

You LUCKY HAUNTER!!! Fangtastic score~!


----------



## Passi

What a score Cai!! Nice!


----------



## cai88

The guy had a huge yard haunt and is moving. I should sort it all to show you everything. I have 4 large vultures with tags. He had more and I think I am going to send another offer.


----------



## Always Wicked

cai88 said:


> View attachment 198056
> 
> Picked up all of this for $50! I could not be happier right now since I am just starting this journey



everyone is going to be jealous abt this.... i cant even tell you HOW JEALOUS I AM!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked, you made a killing. nice score


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome buy!


----------



## BlueFrog

*cai88* I was going to say how much I would have killed for that lot when I started out, but then I realized - who am I kidding? I'd kill for it now!


----------



## Zombiesmash

BlueFrog said:


> *cai88* I was going to say how much I would have killed for that lot when I started out, but then I realized - who am I kidding? I'd kill for it now!


Right? That's a haul that never goes out of style!

Congrats cai!


----------



## 22606

Phenomenal score on those goodies, cai88.


----------



## Always Wicked

The paint and duff skull cake tattoo - from Walmart - paint was marked down to .50 ... The other stuff came from dollar tree.... I will add same pics to that thread !!!!also got..... Captain America red skull costume, zombie burger guy costume, 90's grunge guy costume, sucker punch - rocket costume, pirate necklace, G.I. Joe retaliation twin sais, octobabies sling,skull ring, and 10ft happy halloween banner - all that stuff for 25.00 ( including shipping)


----------



## Always Wicked

Hmmmm sorry all my pics turned sideways - using my iPad


----------



## hallorenescene

wow wicked, you got some more nice buys. that grow stuff is always fun.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Very nice haul, Always Wicked!

These adorable little potion bottles that I bought on ebay arrived today. I can't wait to fill them with some tiny potions!


----------



## im the goddess

cai88 said:


> View attachment 198056
> 
> Picked up all of this for $50! I could not be happier right now since I am just starting this journey


 I just want the skulls. You can never have too many skulls. Great find.



Echo Sorceress said:


> Very nice haul, Always Wicked!
> 
> These adorable little potion bottles that I bought on ebay arrived today. I can't wait to fill them with some tiny potions!


Those are so cute.


----------



## im the goddess

Always Wicked said:


> View attachment 198132
> View attachment 198132
> View attachment 198133
> View attachment 198134
> View attachment 198135
> View attachment 198136
> 
> 
> The paint and duff skull cake tattoo - from Walmart - paint was marked down to .50 ... The other stuff came from dollar tree.... I will add same pics to that thread !!!!also got..... Captain America red skull costume, zombie burger guy costume, 90's grunge guy costume, sucker punch - rocket costume, pirate necklace, G.I. Joe retaliation twin sais, octobabies sling,skull ring, and 10ft happy halloween banner - all that stuff for 25.00 ( including shipping)


Great deal on the paints. Sounds like you found lots of great stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene

edho, those are darling potion bottles to be.


----------



## 22606

Great purchases, Always Wicked and Echo Sorceress.


----------



## cai88

My new score Purchased from the same guy that my last haul came from. $60!!!! My first score was better but this one is 3 working fog machines, a very nice strobe and some more lighting. I can't believe other people didn't jump on this!


----------



## 22606

Another fantastic haul, cai88.


----------



## Deadna

CVS has these jars in the $2 bin that can be used for potions. They have a chalkboard sticker on them and a little bag of chalk inside. They can sit in two different positions. The lids are silver but the pic looks funny because they are wrapped in plastic.


----------



## hallorenescene

cai, I like this haul as much as the other. digging the angry rat.
deadna, nice jars


----------



## Always Wicked

cai88 said:


> My new score Purchased from the same guy that my last haul came from. $60!!!! My first score was better but this one is 3 working fog machines, a very nice strobe and some more lighting. I can't believe other people didn't jump on this!
> 
> View attachment 198163
> View attachment 198164



im beginning NOT to like you !!!!! (SMILING )


----------



## 22606

Those are interesting jars, Deadna. Released from their plastic prisons, they would look a little better yet, I am sure


----------



## booswife02

I haven't been on this thread in forever. I have some catching up to do! I got my vampire silhouette from eBay $69 and my Grandin road bride from HF member midnightterrors prop sale for $130

And I'm in trouble with my hubby hehe.....


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, I love grandin road props. your bride is beautiful. you are very lucky. the vampire silhouette is very nice too. but the bride is stunning. man, I can't wait to see what they come out with this year. she's worth the hubby problems I say.


----------



## booswife02

Thanks Hallo, I say the same thing. Some things im just willing to argue over. She's awesome!


----------



## Bethany

booswife02 said:


> I haven't been on this thread in forever. I have some catching up to do! I got my vampire silhouette from eBay $69 and my Grandin road bride from HF member midnightterrors prop sale for $130
> 
> And I'm in trouble with my hubby hehe.....


Well........if that silhouette is wood, we can make your $$ back & do some copies


----------



## 22606

Both items are superb, booswife.


----------



## booswife02

I was thinking that same thing Bethany!


----------



## punkineater

Huge 81" coiled resin rattlesnake from K-Mart. Reg $44 on sale for $28.34.


----------



## just_Tim

Ordered this from trick or treat studios, a replica curse of michael myers jack o lantern. Im happy with it looks just like the one in the movie. These barely came out last week


----------



## Bethany

booswife02 said:


> I was thinking that same thing Bethany!


We'll put the "mens" to work.  

Pumpkineater great snake!

Just tim, great pumpkin. I must confess, I never babysat again after I saw Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin, that snake is so realistic looking. I love it. not a bad price.
just tim, cool pumpkin


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, that snake is real looking. Love the pumpkin, too.


----------



## 22606

Incredibly cool purchases, punkineater and just_Tim.


----------



## Always Wicked

Bethany said:


> Well........if that silhouette is wood, we can make your $$ back & do some copies


i say.. even if its only made out of cardboard or paper.. to trace it on those table cloth rolls of paper at sam's club and that way you always have a pattern .. you could even sale the just the pattern and other people ( like me -cough) might like to buy the pattern


----------



## Always Wicked

punkineater said:


> View attachment 198299
> Huge 81" coiled resin rattlesnake from K-Mart. Reg $44 on sale for $28.34.



oh my!!!! not sure i could have that close of a replica lying around anywhere!!!! my husband would forever be scaring the daylights out of me!!!!!


----------



## punkineater

Sure you could Wicked...trick is to give it an unassuming pet name, like Simon  It's going out in the yard (maybe it will keep the 2 species of rattlers we have away)~I'll let you know how many times it scares the youknowwhat out of us!


----------



## Haunted Nana

booswife02 said:


> I haven't been on this thread in forever. I have some catching up to do! I got my vampire silhouette from eBay $69 and my Grandin road bride from HF member midnightterrors prop sale for $130
> 
> And I'm in trouble with my hubby hehe.....


OMG I have wanted that Vampire since the first time I saw it . He is awesome.


----------



## punkineater

booswife02 said:


> I haven't been on this thread in forever. I have some catching up to do! I got my vampire silhouette from eBay $69 and my Grandin road bride from HF member midnightterrors prop sale for $130
> 
> And I'm in trouble with my hubby hehe.....


That Grandin Road bride is epic~I'm green with envy. Two great finds!


----------



## punkineater

cai88 said:


> My new score Purchased from the same guy that my last haul came from. $60!!!! My first score was better but this one is 3 working fog machines, a very nice strobe and some more lighting. I can't believe other people didn't jump on this!
> 
> View attachment 198163
> View attachment 198164


What a score! Several hundreds worth of great stuff! Will be watching to see what you do with it all


----------



## im the goddess

cai88 said:


> My new score Purchased from the same guy that my last haul came from. $60!!!! My first score was better but this one is 3 working fog machines, a very nice strobe and some more lighting. I can't believe other people didn't jump on this!
> 
> View attachment 198163
> View attachment 198164


 Those fog machines are worth the price right there. Great find.



Deadna said:


> CVS has these jars in the $2 bin that can be used for potions. They have a chalkboard sticker on them and a little bag of chalk inside. They can sit in two different positions. The lids are silver but the pic looks funny because they are wrapped in plastic.


Neat looking jars. I have a glass addiction.


booswife02 said:


> I haven't been on this thread in forever. I have some catching up to do! I got my vampire silhouette from eBay $69 and my Grandin road bride from HF member midnightterrors prop sale for $130
> 
> And I'm in trouble with my hubby hehe.....


That bride is beautiful. Is that your photo or one from Grandin Road. It's lovely.

Punkineater: I hate snakes. Even fake ones. I guess that's the point. I had to quickly scroll past the photo.


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> I haven't been on this thread in forever. I have some catching up to do! I got my vampire silhouette from eBay $69 and my Grandin road bride from HF member midnightterrors prop sale for $130
> 
> And I'm in trouble with my hubby hehe.....


oh love both of these


----------



## Bethany

hit a goodwill today. Bought a couple cool containers for parts or potions, a nice size doll & christening shirt, pants & hat for her, a bat set to poke into a pumpkin & a ghost set too! Going to try to give the doll a "hallor" makeover.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Going to try to give the doll a "hallor" makeover.


If the doll starts hollering and the cops get called, you may regret the idea in a hurry Sounds like you found quite a few interesting items there, Bethany.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Hit a Roush hardware store we have in the area because they carry pop with fun labels. (The new one they had this time is the zombie brain juice label). Turns out they also had some department 56 buildings still and they were on sale. Even though I'm a Lemax spooky town fan both towns go together fairly well so I picked up a couple things.


----------



## 22606

The club is certainly unique, making it my favorite piece, although all are tremendous finds, Itzpopolotl.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

They had another building too that I really liked (the Hemoglobin or something along those lines) but since I didn't go in intending to buy buildings I had to limit myself.


----------



## Bethany

Forgot to add I also got 2 cases of empty wine bottles from a italian eatery. Said they'd save me more too!! I think I'm good, for now.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, what is a "hallor" makeover?
itz, that is a cool bat. some cute department 56 items. and those are cool pop items. man, I wonder if I can find any around here.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, what is a "hallor" makeover?
> itz, that is a cool bat. some cute department 56 items. and those are cool pop items. man, I wonder if I can find any around here.


Thanks the 3 with the white labels come from a company called Always Ask For Avery's. You might be able to order them online. The website on the bottles is www.averysoda.com the bottle with the pirate has some info on the label I took a picture of.


----------



## hallorenescene

itz, thanks. that's some pretty cool pop.


----------



## killerhaunts

Just curious ... Are you ever going to make a new thread for this like you do for all of the other show-off topics (finds/makes/buys). I mean make a 2014 "What did you find / buy today" thread. I am just asking because almost 1300 pages is a little much to go through


----------



## punkineater

Spotted these at Hobby Lobby today~would be nice for Pirate theme.


----------



## punkineater

This is what I purchased from Hobby Lobby today, either on sale or clearance.
The bird cage is 33" tall ($27.20). Narrower New Orleans style candle lantern is 17"($30). Wide candle lantern is 14"($23.80). Bottles were $1.25 & 99cents for single.


----------



## Kelloween

Those are nice!


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, what is a "hallor" makeover?
> itz, that is a cool bat. some cute department 56 items. and those are cool pop items. man, I wonder if I can find any around here.


A Hallorenescene makeover of course!! I LOVE the ghost doll you did.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkineater, I saw those at hobby lobby too. they always have some nice stuff. you got some nice buys.
Bethany, I thought you did the ghost doll. maybe it was saki or kelloween. yeah, I think kelloween. I am honored though that you gave me credit for such a cool doll. you can call them hallor dolls still if you like. if they don't mind. it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Bethany

Opps sorry am giving her a Kelloween makeover. :/

I also got a pair of colorful curtains at the Goodwill for 5.99. They will be part of the wall of curtains that will cover the shelving units when we have parties. 
Oh & a plastic pumpkin pail for .99


----------



## 22606

Awesome items, punkineater. Looking at the first, I guess that we all know what became of those poor Crash Test Dummies I am another who adores that store, even if the Christian folk seem to often give me sideways glances


----------



## ondeko

punkineater said:


> View attachment 198461
> View attachment 198462
> View attachment 198463
> View attachment 198464
> 
> This is what I purchased from Hobby Lobby today, either on sale or clearance.
> The bird cage is 33" tall ($27.20). Narrower New Orleans style candle lantern is 17"($30). Wide candle lantern is 14"($23.80). Bottles were $1.25 & 99cents for single.


Micheals has that wider lantern [or something almost exactly the same] that I was looking at to contain a little cemetery scene or one of my tiny skeleton fairy scenes.


----------



## Bethany

I always use 40% off coupons at Michael's & Hobby Lobby.


----------



## punkineater

Hallorenescene~agreed... Hobby Lobby makes my head explode.
lol~Garthgoyle, at first I couldn't figure out what you meant by the 1st pic,duh! Forgot I put him in there for size reference. And are you rockin 2 heads or something that the HL people are looking at you? I look normal (ok, maybe not...I'm menopausal), but I don't act normal (again...menopausal). 
ondeko~do you think the pricing is about the same between HL & Michaels? Our Michaels is a pain in the butt to get to...haven't been there in ages. Are they starting to carry more home couldbeusedforHalloween decor?
Yes Bethany, I ONLY by with the store coupons, can't afford it otherwise. I even make my husband go with me & he goes through another line. All of those lanterns were either on sale for 50% off or on clearance. I wanted the birdcage(orig $80) & the tall lantern, hubby actually picked out the wider one~win win for me!


----------



## 22606

punkineater said:


> lol~Garthgoyle, at first I couldn't figure out what you meant by the 1st pic,duh! Forgot I put him in there for size reference. And are you rockin 2 heads or something that the HL people are looking at you? I look normal (ok, maybe not...I'm menopausal), but I don't act normal (again...menopausal).


Haha. That head looks so much like one of the dummies that I could not help but notice the resemblance.

One would think that... I dress very darkly and have ear piercings, and we all know what happens to anyone or anything different (the "It is not _just_ like us, so we must either shun it or poke it with a stick and force it into a cage!!" mentality seems to prevail more often than not).


----------



## hallorenescene

haha, garth, sometimes I want to poke you with a stick. you can be smart alecky sometimes.  but sometimes you can be a sweety.  and then there's when you're mad at me.  but you're a fiend....I mean a friend still. a lot of hard work on my part. 
pumpkin eater, even my 17 year old grandson likes that store. and he's found it's a great place to buy presents for his mom and girlfriend. I can spend hours in there.


----------



## MummyOf5

Getting some of these would be awesome for displays.
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/01/vintage-textiles-transformed-into-flora-fauna-and-fungi-by-self-taught-artist-mr-finch/


----------



## Bethany

OMG Mummy that stuff is awesome. Too bad his etsy shop is empty.


----------



## Kelloween

MummyOf5 said:


> Getting some of these would be awesome for displays.
> http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/01/vintage-textiles-transformed-into-flora-fauna-and-fungi-by-self-taught-artist-mr-finch/


those are great..love his use of old textiles!


----------



## punkineater

MummyOf5 said:


> Getting some of these would be awesome for displays.
> http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/01/vintage-textiles-transformed-into-flora-fauna-and-fungi-by-self-taught-artist-mr-finch/


GREAT find Mummyof5!!! These are textile works of art!


----------



## Always Wicked

Itzpopolotl said:


> Thanks the 3 with the white labels come from a company called Always Ask For Avery's. You might be able to order them online. The website on the bottles is www.averysoda.com the bottle with the pirate has some info on the label I took a picture of.



i just looked these up.. this is fantastic for having at a pirate party.. the diff kinds.. hmmmm might have to order a sampler to try especially the ginger and root beer ones!!!!


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Always Wicked said:


> Itzpopolotl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks the 3 with the white labels come from a company called Always Ask For Avery's. You might be able to order them online. The website on the bottles is www.averysoda.com the bottle with the pirate has some info on the label I took a picture of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just looked these up.. this is fantastic for having at a pirate party.. the diff kinds.. hmmmm might have to order a sampler to try especially the ginger and root beer ones!!!!
Click to expand...

Yea I haven't tried that one yet, since we have a store that carries them I just wait until they get ones I don't have yet in their store. It's kinda nice checking online to see what else they have, if I ever decide to do themed drinks at my party I know where I'm ordering them from.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

I totally want one of these!!! I would leave it up all year.


----------



## hallorenescene

itz, what is it, a projection?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's a cool photo of the tree shadows but no way are the shadows created by the hanging fixture. There are too many "fibers" to create the nicely spaced out images on the walls. Cool tree shadow walls though


----------



## 22606

Those textile animals are fascinating, MummyOf5. 
I have seen the 'vine ball' light before, Itzpopolotl, and I agree that it is really cool. Wonder if it actually _does_ work as they show... 

_Heavy_, 9" concrete gargoyle from the garden department at Meijer, priced at $14.99. They also had a more dog-like style that was a bit larger and cost $25, though I (for the best) liked the cheaper version better. 








This is not a photo of my own glow-in-the-dark jellyfish paperweight (credit goes to an eBay seller), but I bought one just like it at HomeGoods the other day for $14.99, as opposed to the ridiculous prices featured on greedBay. If anyone is interested by this find, they also had pink and blue versions available.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Those textile animals are fascinating, MummyOf5.
> I have seen the 'vine ball' light before, Itzpopolotl, and I agree that it is really cool. Wonder if it actually _does_ work as they show...
> 
> _Heavy_, 9" concrete gargoyle from the garden department at Meijer, priced at $14.99. They also had a more dog-like style that was a bit larger and cost $25, though I (for the best) liked the cheaper version better.
> View attachment 198703
> 
> 
> This is not a photo of my own glow-in-the-dark jellyfish paperweight (credit goes to an eBay seller), but I bought one just like it at HomeGoods the other day for $14.99, as opposed to the ridiculous prices featured on greedBay. If anyone is interested by this find, they also had pink and blue versions available.
> 
> View attachment 198704


Garth There are people at the flea markets in FL that sell the gid jellyfish among others. 
Also, since I am back in Ohio, I intend to pick me up another gargoyle like either one of these out of concrete in Shipshewana, IN to take back home 








One has a chain the other doesn't.  didn't realize they were different until they were together. Bought them in different years. Cost $20 each - did notice last year they were $29, but for size I think still a great deal. may also pick me up another concrete skull for $10


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Also, since I am back in Ohio, I intend to pick me up another gargoyle like either one of these out of concrete in Shipshewana, IN to take back home  ...Cost $20 each - did notice last year they were $29, but for size I think still a great deal.


Yes, that is a great price for those gorgeous grotesques, particularly when compared to these on eBay, which seem to be _very_ similar: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TWO-NEW-GAR...143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258685bf3f


----------



## Itzpopolotl

hallorenescene said:


> itz, what is it, a projection?


It's a hanging light that is made from tree branches that is supposed make shadows on the wall/surroundings that look like a haunted forest when the light is on.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, that looks like a nice gargoyle. holy badness, those ones on ebay are pricey.
Bethany, I like yours too. 
gargoyles I would leave out all year in my garden. right now I have those gargoyles from $ tree out there. they chip so easily. look cool till they just chip off.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Yes, that is a great price for those gorgeous grotesques, particularly when compared to these on eBay, which seem to be _very_ similar: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TWO-NEW-GAR...143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258685bf3f


Those are shorter than mine. Looks like almost half the size compared to the chick holding it. I notice they are shipping from Hollywood, FL. I checked out one "concrete statue" place in our area & was shocked at the prices. they wanted $50 for one half the size of mine. 

Hallor, mine are out on the front porch all year round now that we are in a house once again. I just add things for the holidays. (Bunny ears for Easter, Reindeer antlers for Christmas so far) For Halloween they just go normal


----------



## 22606

Thanks, hallo. Bethany, yours were certainly a deal.


----------



## Deadna

My statues came from Kentucky where they were MUCH cheaper. I got this one for $16 and 2 smaller ones for $10. Granted it was about 10 years ago but the big one goes for $60 now here in my area. He is a fountain topper but I've always wanted to pipe fog out of his mouth. Most years I get too paranoid to even use them,especially after reading some of the theft stories on the forum


----------



## hallorenescene

he's cool deadna. fog coming out of his mouth would be awesome. I like your skelly too.


----------



## just_Tim

last week bought the Halloween 6 pumpkin replica, this week I bought the Halloween 2 replica pumpkin.

He does have a stem just the light drowned it out loll


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, nice score. I bet a lot of die hard Halloween fans will recognize them.


----------



## Bethany

Since I am in Ohio, I made a trip to savers & found 4 sets of curtains to hang in the garage to cover the shelving units for parties. I'll probably add some neon paint splashes to them for some black light effect. each set is a different color. :/

Also went to Goodwill, I can't understand why prices here are so much cheaper than FL. I picked up some white flat sheets for $2 each to cover the furniture for Halloween and back home they would charge $8 - $10 for a flat USED sheet.  Also go a feather boa for $1!! My vulture needs some more & I want to do a couple pink flamingo makeovers


----------



## 22606

just_Tim said:


> He does have a stem just the light drowned it out lol


Michael did not scalp it? Awww... That is definitely a cool pumpkin, just_Tim.


Excellent gargoyle, Deadna. I agree with you about playing it safe; many people are rotten.

Good buys, Bethany.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got bhark from the flea market, been coming up empty as of late but today I think I did well, got the armless, half mannequin for 10 bucks and the foam wig head for 2 bucks, I'm thinking ground breaker for mannequin form.


----------



## Paint It Black

Both are good buys, xxScorpion64xx. That mannequin has such a distant look in her eyes. She's a little creepy as is. 

Deadna, I hate when I buy what I think is a really great prop... and then I realize I could never put it outside where someone could break or steal it.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks PIB, she does have that look though.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Flea market find!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score PLN


----------



## printersdevil

She is cute!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

She looks a lot like the witch/evil queen from Snow White!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> She looks a lot like the witch/evil queen from Snow White!


I was thinking the same LAE


----------



## Bethany

PLN I think I may have the pattern for her. Will have to look at my blueprints when I get home.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

She's made out of Plexiglass and her stick is can be moved and positioned. She needs a little touch up paint, but I figured for $10, she was worth bringing home. I would love to know what she was used for. The guy I bought her from knew nothing about her. I'll probably just prop her up inside somewhere with a cauldron.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Oh..I thought she was plywood. .


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, nice buy on the mannequin. I have a mannequin like that. it's come in handy many years. and one can never have to many foam heads
pretty, that is a cool witch and she does look like the evil queen


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Oh..I thought she was plywood. .


I would have thought the same. Either way, the witch is interesting, Pretty Little Nightmare, and I also like your hanging plates.

Great buys, xxScorpion64xx.


----------



## printersdevil

I never know which of these threads to post on. Do most use this for things they buy even from Garage Sales, Thrift Stores? I tend to post those items on the other thread. Anyway just posted a bunch there today.


----------



## 22606

Tons of ideal items for your theme, printersdevil. The doll will work fantastically as a gypsy, as evidenced in your photo (link, to make things easier).


----------



## Kenneth

Hey guys! Bought this off Ebay for $17 including shipping today for my Cirque Du Inferno party theme this year. I'm planning on making a mannequin using this.


----------



## hallorenescene

Kenneth, nice clown suit. I love clowns. so what are you using for a mask?


----------



## Kenneth

I have a clown mask I bought from spirit a couple years ago that I MIGHT use, but it's a typical sinister clown mask so I think i'm going to keep looking for something with more of a subtle creepiness. We usually have something standing in the foyer right when you come into the house as kind of an "ambassador" for our theme. I also bought a HUGE stuffed bear to add to my collection of debauched midway prizes and a huge monkey that i'm planning on using.


----------



## Kenneth

Soooooo I couldn't help myself but I absolutely fell IN LOVE with this mask just now and I purchased him. 









I thought he was really creepy looking, and i'm thinking he would go really well with that clown outfit because he's orange in the face. I'm thinking once I get the outfit i'll try and dye or paint the blue side black so he could just be this menacing orange and black clown smiling at my guests when they come in.


----------



## hallorenescene

that mask is cool. how will you dye just 1/2 of that costume? you going to take it apart then sew it back together?


----------



## Bethany

I HAD a clown outfit that I made years ago. It was that exat same pattern balck with white polkadots, white collar with black rick rack, white on sleeve ruffles & leg bottom ruffles.  I think I donated it to a thrift store when we moved. Now I'm going to have to see if i still have it so I can use it on one of my skeletons some year. I will never get rid of a costume again!


----------



## 22606

Kenneth, that mask is fantastic. Good luck with altering the costume to match.

I hope that you find the clown costume, Bethany. If you are unsure of its whereabouts, another possibility is that maybe it just got misplaced.


----------



## Kenneth

We'll see. I can probably just only put the blue sections in the dye...and if some gets on the orange it probably would only help it anyway. I tend to have these ideas that seem so simple in my head but execution always blows up in my face lol


----------



## Bethany

Kenneth said:


> We'll see. I can probably just only put the blue sections in the dye...and if some gets on the orange it probably would only help it anyway. I tend to have these ideas that seem so simple in my head but execution always blows up in my face lol


IF you do not intend to wear the costume, you could always do melted wax on the orange side of the seams to keep the black from bleeding over, but you'd have to brush on the color. Then you use newspaper & an iron to get the wax out after. Kind of Batiking.


----------



## ChrisW

Just took addvantage of the buycostumes.com clearance. Picked up the victorian men's coat along with some other items. We needed a victorian coat for our Poe themed party this year, so perfect timing. Plus, got an extra 10% off everything - today only.
Has anyone used the "Wall Mounted Vampire Hands" on their full size props? I bought three pair for figures I'm working on. At $1.99/pair, might as well give them a try.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Found a few things at our local flea market/garage sales today. One I altered a little


----------



## hallorenescene

itz, nice items.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

ChrisW said:


> Just took addvantage of the buycostumes.com clearance. Picked up the victorian men's coat along with some other items. We needed a victorian coat for our Poe themed party this year, so perfect timing. Plus, got an extra 10% off everything - today only.
> Has anyone used the "Wall Mounted Vampire Hands" on their full size props? I bought three pair for figures I'm working on. At $1.99/pair, might as well give them a try.


I also bought thee hands, six total. They are pretty small, but very light weight. I am thinking of adding them to my tombstones, holding one of my dollar tree lanterns, which are also small. Other than that, I think they may be too small for actual prop hands, unless the prop is meant to be a child.


----------



## LairMistress

Not today, but recently two mash-up tees from popuptee. Nosferatu sneaking up on Shaggy and Scooby, and a Tim Burton/Fosters Home For Imaginary Friends mash-up:















I also picked up a few little things to re-make, but I'm saving those for the other thread.


----------



## 22606

ChrisW said:


> Just took addvantage of the buycostumes.com clearance. Picked up the victorian men's coat along with some other items. We needed a victorian coat for our Poe themed party this year, so perfect timing.


Perfect choice, Chris.



Itzpopolotl said:


> Found a few things at our local flea market/garage sales today. One I altered a little


Very nice items, Itzpopolotl.



3pinkpoodles said:


> I also bought thee hands, six total. They are pretty small, but very light weight. I am thinking of adding them to my tombstones, holding one of my dollar tree lanterns, which are also small.


Great idea; I could definitely see them working with the small lanterns. 



LairMistress said:


> Not today, but recently two mash-up tees from popuptee. Nosferatu sneaking up on Shaggy and Scooby, and a Tim Burton/Fosters Home For Imaginary Friends mash-up:


Those are phenomenal, LairMistress


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, I love the scoobie tee. love love it.
my grandson came home last night and told me he got me something. he handed me a poster. I opened it, and it was DARYL from the walking dead. I hang posters in the game room in the basement. but this one is not going beside my twilight one in the basement. this one is getting framed and hung in my bedroom. I was so excited. I kept thanking him all night. I even bought him a pizza.


----------



## Buggula

I love both of those, especially the Tim Burton shirt.


----------



## ChrisW

3pinkpoodles said:


> I also bought thee hands, six total. They are pretty small, but very light weight. I am thinking of adding them to my tombstones, holding one of my dollar tree lanterns, which are also small. Other than that, I think they may be too small for actual prop hands, unless the prop is meant to be a child.


Thanks for the info, 3pinkpoodles. I purchased 6 total as well. I'm sure I;ll find some way to use them. In some sort of foreshortened scene, maybe?


----------



## LairMistress

I went out today in my "Hatty" Haunted Mansion t-shirt, and coincidentally found a Happy Meal HM singing bust toy. It still worked, too. Someone ripped off the tag though, so I couldn't buy it. Our store takes things to the back and holds them hostage for tagging "later" if you give them something that has no tag. 

We used to have one, but it got "lost" in our cross-country move.

Regarding my earlier t-shirt post, popuptee often has spooky themed shirts for sale. Everything is limited edition, they only print what's ordered, and it's only offered for a few days. I missed out on a cool zombie silhouette Calvin and Hobbes shirt, because I talked myself out of it. They had a Day of the Dead Jack Skellington, too.


----------



## 22606

Sorry to hear that you had to miss out on the toy version of the bust, LairMistress. I find it odd that they at the store cannot just tag the items right then and there when they have the chance to.


----------



## Paint It Black

Our thrift store does that too - sends things to the back if there's no price tag - and it might not come back out on the floor right away. That's if you get it to the check-out counter. I have had luck asking one of the people working toward the back of the store if they could take something to the back for pricing for me. It has worked 2 or 3 times for me.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Our thrift stores do that, too. Occasionally, you'll get lucky, and someone will price it for you right away. It always seems to be the stuff I really want that doesn't have a tag. I think it's a conspiracy.


----------



## printersdevil

You would think they would let you put your name on it for first dibs!


----------



## 22606

printersdevil said:


> You would think they would let you put your name on it for first dibs!


There you go using common sense, which is a no-no...


----------



## LairMistress

Last year, they had an awesome baby monitor with two speakers that I wanted for sound effects in the cemetery. It didn't have a price on it, so I asked the person working in the aisle, and she took it to the back. I thought she'd bring it back to me, so I waited by the door, and she came out empty handed and said "they" had to price it, and she didn't know when it would be back on the floor. I just about cried! 

I literally went back every day until I saw it again, hoping no one else spied it first. Thankfully, I managed to get it for $10! 

I probably won't get to go very often over the summer, because I am home with my 3 yr old this year (last year he was in daycare). He wants to stand in front of the toys for an hour every time we go in, and beg me for things he already has at home. :/

If the bust did more than sing that little snippet, I probably would go back to stalk it, but I'm letting it go. I just thought it was funny that I found it while wearing my HM shirt. Probably most people around here (central IL) don't even know what it's from, despite the movie.



Paint It Black said:


> Our thrift store does that too - sends things to the back if there's no price tag - and it might not come back out on the floor right away. That's if you get it to the check-out counter. I have had luck asking one of the people working toward the back of the store if they could take something to the back for pricing for me. It has worked 2 or 3 times for me.


----------



## Bethany

Didn't get my concrete Gargoyle OR Skull yesterday, bummed the gargoyles were smaller yet same price I paid for large one & no skulls at all. HOWEVER, I did pick up some glow in the dark fence posts & chain for $1 a box. Each box contains 6 posts & 6 ft of chain sections.  I bought 10 boxes. (May ask my IN friends to pick me up more if they go back. I intend to attach the post to rebar with nylong ties to keep them upright.


----------



## LairMistress

A couple of recent thrift store finds, not sure if I posted the tea lite house yet, or not.

The metal tea lite house is a bit bent and rusty, so I thought that it would be perfect to paint it up all spooky, and make little ghosts for the windows, or put small skeletons from DT garland in them etc. Then I'll either put a string of electric lights inside, or a battery op tea lite, so I don't have to worry about fire hazard.  

Something else that I just thought of...I have a Pinterest link on how to make home-made Shrinky Dinks. I wonder if I could make some miniature monster faces like that, translucent, that would then be backlit by the inner light?? Ooooh. Maybe I'll give that a shot. 

The miniature shelf unit was $1.50 at Salvation Army last week. It's all plastic, and the "doors" at the bottom are actually a single drawer that works. My intent is to paint it black with grey or silvery accents--maybe a touch of purple, and then make some miniature "witches wares" to put on the shelves, to display it on our mantle. I can probably keep the miniatures in the drawer when it's not in use.

I've never attempted anything like the above projects before, except making a haunted model town with my oldest son for a school project once. That was a lot of fun!


----------



## Paint It Black

Those are really cool project ideas, Lairmistress. Be sure to show the finished projects!


----------



## 22606

LairMistress said:


> ...He wants to stand in front of the toys for an hour every time we go in, and beg me for things he already has at home. :/


Funny, but it sounds about right...

The glow-in-the-dark fence sections sound interesting, Bethany.
Nice finds, LairMistress.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The GID fence posts and chains sound like a great find. Nice for a garage haunt in the dark.

Our GW shops won't retag on the spot either. I suspect the reason is because some people remove price tags hoping to get a better price second time around. So this kind of discourages that practice. I don't see tags missing from much regular mdse, more like kids toys and we probably can guess who might have removed those while playing in store with them. It is definitely frustrating to see something you'd like to buy on the floor and have it disappear into the back.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Our GW shops won't retag on the spot either. I suspect the reason is because some people remove price tags hoping to get a better price second time around.


When I cashiered at BCF (we workers never once did "brag about it"), so many people attempted to switch tags. The funny part is that I also worked in a department, which made me knowledgeable as to what a good amount of the clothes went for, and I _loved_ making them feel foolish. What sucked was when a decent person had to wait for a price check (which I often also had to perform myself), all thanks to the louts who had either ripped off tags or switched them. It is unfortunate how the honest customers are punished because of the rotten ones.


----------



## LairMistress

BCF as in BCFW? (they made us add the W, due to a lawsuit with the more well known Burlington!) I worked at a BCFW for years, myself. It was one of my favorite jobs, although it didn't pay well back then. I started out at the cash wrap, and then eventually became the Luxury Linens assistant manager. 

When I worked at Jacks Discount (like a Target wannabe store, it's now known as Shopko), we used to have secondary tags on items that were $50 and over. There would be a second tag on the item, less conspicuous, with the price reversed on it, so we would know if someone tried to switch it.

Getting back to BCF though, if you do mean the same chain, did your Sun computer laugh when a credit card was denied?  The corporate guy who came in to maintain ours regularly set ours up to do that. I don't know if all stores had one, or if they all had that capability, but it was so creepy to be sitting in "the Sun Room" making banners and signs, and all of a sudden hear this deep mechanical laughter from out of nowhere! It scared more than a few of our girls who had no idea what it was.


----------



## 22606

LairMistress said:


> Getting back to BCF though, if you do mean the same chain, did your Sun computer laugh when a credit card was denied?  The corporate guy who came in to maintain ours regularly set ours up to do that. I don't know if all stores had one, or if they all had that capability, but it was so creepy to be sitting in "the Sun Room" making banners and signs, and all of a sudden hear this deep mechanical laughter from out of nowhere! It scared more than a few of our girls who had no idea what it was.


Burlington Coat Factory (saying the name makes me nearly cringe) had such outdated equipment while I was working there that we were lucky to be able to use scanning guns, since they would go down for such prolonged periods of time (around 2 hours once, no joke), and the card readers were nearly as bad. When the equipment worked, I think that the bleeps and bloops were the pieces laughing at us What you mention sounds so hilarious that I wish it had been the case...


----------



## hallorenescene

lair MISTRESS, nice finds. I have that little plastic cupboard. I always liked it.
the stores around here mark on the spot. but they know what price things are supposed to be, they also have posted if they don't think something is supposed to be a lower price, they will confiscate it.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

He moans and his eye blinks. I'm going to have a friend repair the motor in his head. So it can move side to side. I'm giving her a limited edition juicy couture bat earrings in exchange for her services!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Cloak_Dagger said:


> View attachment 199262
> 
> 
> He moans and his eye blinks. I'm going to have a friend repair the motor in his head. So it can move side to side. I'm giving her a limited edition juicy couture bat earrings in exchange for her services!


C&D, I have that exact same scarecrow, it's my favorite, bought it brand new but my version does not move it's head side to side. It looks like the same one and it moans and groans and the eye lights up.it also collapses straight down and you remove the head.


----------



## hallorenescene

cloak, he's good and creepy


----------



## 22606

Cloak_Dagger said:


> I'm giving her a limited edition juicy couture bat earrings in exchange for her services!


Blingy bats for a life-sized scarecrow figure sounds like a perfectly reasonable trade That is awesome, Cloak_Dagger.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Thanks all my friends. Maybe my scarecrow isn't supposed to move its head..... like scorpions! 

Thanks for the comments <3 you ghouls and gals.


----------



## Danny-Girl

*Steam Punk*

Just got these babies for $3.49 each for my steam punk look can't wait to start painting them


----------



## 22606

Spectacular price for the guns, Danny-Girl. I am sure that they will look fantastic when redone.


----------



## hallorenescene

dannygirl, I look forward to seeing these steam punked. I like the look of steam punk, although I am new to it.


----------



## Deadna

Cloak_Dagger said:


> View attachment 199262
> 
> 
> He moans and his eye blinks. I'm going to have a friend repair the motor in his head. So it can move side to side. I'm giving her a limited edition juicy couture bat earrings in exchange for her services!


Mine doesn't move side to side either.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got from flea market, got this lot from the same seller for $6.50..The lantern and the cherub are going to be used in cemetery, the cherub glued to a tombstone, put batteries in lamp but it didn't work
The ice bucket and original painting don't have anything to do with this thread but I just liked them, the artist is Greg Parker in case anyone knows about his work, let me know, maybe I hit paydirt


----------



## Paint It Black

That lantern is nice, Scorpion. Maybe you could add a battery-op tea light candle on top of the other candle that doesn't work.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Paint It Black said:


> That lantern is nice, Scorpion. Maybe you could add a battery-op tea light candle on top of the other candle that doesn't work.


I was thinking the same thing before I bought it PIB, thanks!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Update! Great news, the lantern I just posted that didn't work, just came on! Looks cool!


----------



## BlueFrog

This weekend is my final push to be out of the old house and into the new (a process which started Friday September 13th!) so no time for thrift store hunting, but all work and no play makes the BlueFrog a dull girl so.... a little eBay shopping was in order. OK, a lot of eBay shopping. The black wolf is pretty self-explanatory; the Greater Hill Mynah bird will be recast as a witch's familiar; the Coors evaporating dish is HUGE compared to the usual size, and came from the estate of a mortician who used it to collect blood during embalming; the two snakes were cast from the bodies of a real copperhead and rattlesnake, but of course I can paint them any way I choose.


----------



## BlueFrog

Embalming basin.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog you come up with the most unusual and interesting finds! That last snake looks like the rattler that my husband took a photo of last week when he went hiking that was crossing the hiking path. Sure to scare someone! Are you going to use them in your actual haunt set up or in a curio cabinet?

Scorpion, glad the lantern came to life! Nice finds too.


----------



## BlueFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BlueFrog you come up with the most unusual and interesting finds!


Awww, thanks! I do a lot of looking and, sad to admit, a lot of spending. I really need to thin out the Halloween collection to free up both space and $$ ... but how could I have passed any of those up?



Ghost of Spookie said:


> That last snake looks like the rattler that my husband took a photo of last week when he went hiking that was crossing the hiking path. Sure to scare someone! Are you going to use them in your actual haunt set up or in a curio cabinet?


These should go in the haunt proper, unless they look small enough for sticky fingers to try tucking them in a treat bag; in that case, they'll go in tanks. My replica pythons are all huge so I don't have to worry about anyone trying to walk off with them, but these are relatively small so we'll see. The real skin mount snakes are proving fragile to be shown outside of a case, so I'm buying up cheap-ish resin replicas to scatter throughout the haunt to scare the pants off the kiddos  . Properly sealed they should be sturdy enough to withstand curious ToTs and at least mild moisture :crosses fingers: Also, this way I finally get to own a pink rattlesnake (yes they exist in nature!)


----------



## 22606

Fantastic items, xxScorpion64xx. Glad to hear that your lantern decided to be nice and work after all...
Phenomenal haul, BlueFrog. I love the setup involving the bird.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up a skull with red rinestone eyes & a zombie head (both about 3 1/2 inch?) they will be added to a shelf or cabinet. 
Got them on my way to & from Shipshewanna, IN last Wednesday.


----------



## hallorenescene

you have some pretty cool characters there deadna.
scorpion, that angel will look great on a tombstone. and glad you're lantern decided to work.
blue frog, I use to watch the road runner as a kid, he couldn't die. will e. coyote couldn't die either. what ever happened to those good old cartoons. now I know, you just bought the pelt of will e. coyote. the new generation killed him off, and with lack of audience they pelted him and sold him to you. lol.


RIP


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> ...what ever happened to those good old cartoons. now I know, you just bought the pelt of will e. coyote. the new generation killed him off, and with lack of audience they pelted him and sold him to you. lol.


Heh. You just may be on to something there, hallo...

Bethany, the new purchases sound great.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Bethany said:


> I picked up a skull with red rinestone eyes & a zombie head (both about 3 1/2 inch?) they will be added to a shelf or cabinet.
> Got them on my way to & from Shipshewanna, IN last Wednesday.


Hey Bethany thats close to my stomping grounds. Sounds like great finds.


----------



## Bethany

Haunted Nana said:


> Hey Bethany thats close to my stomping grounds. Sounds like great finds.


Well shut the front door! Should have paid attention & we could have met up in Shipshe!!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I won an eBay auction for a small box of rat bones! About 5 bucks with shipping. I plan to put them in a jar and add them to the curiosity cabinet.


----------



## Bethany

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> I won an eBay auction for a small box of rat bones! About 5 bucks with shipping. I plan to put them in a jar and add them to the curiosity cabinet.


Only here can we get away with being excited about things like this.


----------



## moonbaby345

Love that Raven on top of the skull,Blue Frog!


----------



## MummyOf5

Bethany said:


> Only here can we get away with being excited about things like this.


I was thinking the same thing Bethany!


----------



## ChrisW

Well, my box from buycostumes arrived today, and I couldn't have been more pleased! The victorian costume is just what I need. It comes with a floppy foam top hat, but I already had a good top hat, so no loss. And I am very pleased with the vampire wall mount hands. I think the size is great - slightly smaller than my own, but these are going on undead walkers, so smaller/emaciated works great for me. These plus a few other items at an incredible price.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool finds everyone


----------



## Haunted Nana

Bethany said:


> Well shut the front door! Should have paid attention & we could have met up in Shipshe!!


Yes we sure could have. If you are ever back this way let me know PLEASE!! Or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## BlueFrog

moonbaby345 said:


> Love that Raven on top of the skull,Blue Frog!


I wish I'd taken that photo. It's the seller's. However, I own that exact candelabra and I think if I looked around here, I just might find a skull to mount the Mynah on  .


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

MummyOf5 said:


> Only here can we get away with being excited about things like this.
> I was thinking the same thing Bethany!


Haha! I know! My mom and I have some of the weirdest conversations in stores. "Hey, Mom? Do you need some ping pong balls to make eyeballs?" "No, but if you find any zombie heads or severed hands, let me know." 

My husband gets a kick out of it.


----------



## Bethany

Haunted Nana said:


> Yes we sure could have. If you are ever back this way let me know PLEASE!! Or anyone else for that matter.


Definately will. I am thinking 2 years, hubby says we'll be going back next year to Ohio to visit.




BlueFrog said:


> I wish I'd taken that photo. It's the seller's. However, I own that exact candelabra and I think if I looked around here, I just might find a skull to mount the Mynah on  .


I bet you can.


----------



## Bethany

OK here is the stuff I've bought recently. Some may be repeats, sorry. 







Skull & Zombie head. 







Glow in the Dark Posts & Chain - Got 10 boxes.


----------



## Bethany

Ok while I was gone my friend got me this very creepy baby 













it's eyes are rattling around in it's head. 







Wine bottles. Some will get make overs, the Chainti will get a drip candle.
These will not be getting a make over. Will add skull sequince to the tree!


----------



## Bethany

More 





















for a baby doll in the nursery 







Bought a box of 12 of these stands at a thrif store MONTHS ago.
They are a perfect fit !!!!


----------



## Bethany

The last.... maybe 







Curtains to cover shelving units in garage. Will prob. splatter with neon paint to add glow to them. Each is a set. I'll also have to add more fabric to the tops or bottoms as the ceiling is 10 ft. high 







Yes I bought the booze JUST for the metal outer bottle. 







they'll find a place somewhere 

THE END


----------



## mickkell

I got her off of CL for a future project I havent thought of yet.


----------



## Bethany

Jealous, I am!! Would love to have a couple!


----------



## mickkell

Thanks Bethany,I could use some more too.I survey CL for them when I have a few bux to spend.


----------



## 22606

Excellent haul, Bethany. The doll that you were also gifted with is perfect for here, no doubt about it

Terrific mannequin, mickkell.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Bethany said:


> Definately will. I am thinking 2 years, hubby says we'll be going back next year to Ohio to visit.
> 
> I bet you can.


I'm in Ohio.  there's some fun things to do here. I love the cat an d ghost candle holders. My mom has/had a few of those exact ones. Haven't seen them in a few years but I think she just hasn't put them out. I know she has them somewhere.....I will he mad f I find out she got rid of them.


----------



## printersdevil

Great stuff! Love the mannequin.


----------



## Paint It Black

Most of my family and friends think I am really weird because I own two mannequins, which is funny because I never for an instant thought it was weird.  It's Halloween!!


----------



## Bethany

Itzpopolotl said:


> I'm in Ohio.  there's some fun things to do here. I love the cat an d ghost candle holders. My mom has/had a few of those exact ones. Haven't seen them in a few years but I think she just hasn't put them out. I know she has them somewhere.....I will he mad f I find out she got rid of them.


Lived my entire life in Toledo Ohio area until I moved to FL in Nov. 2012


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Bethany said:


> Itzpopolotl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Ohio.  there's some fun things to do here. I love the cat an d ghost candle holders. My mom has/had a few of those exact ones. Haven't seen them in a few years but I think she just hasn't put them out. I know she has them somewhere.....I will he mad f I find out she got rid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Lived my entire life in Toledo Ohio area until I moved to FL in Nov. 2012
Click to expand...

I was born in Cincinnati but then we moved to that state up north for a couple years, then moved to Bay Village (suburb of Cleveland) now I'm in central ohio.


----------



## Kenneth

My goodwill haul today consisted of a set of medium sized plastic popcorn containers, an old man mask that I'm going to repurpose into another clown mask and a jester costume I'm going to attempt to use on my circus monkey 

Grand total of $8.50!


----------



## punkineater

bought the whole shabang for $25.


----------



## punkineater

all this came to $10


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score punkineater


----------



## printersdevil

Kenneth, I love the jester costume!

Punkineater that is a huge haul for that amount of $. Nice job!! Was this at Goodwill? I never find Halloween stuff of this quanity and quality this time of year.


----------



## punkineater

Thank you Scorpion & PD! Both scores were at local privately owned thrift stores. That reaper in the back is over 6' tall, its mouth moves when it talks, eyes & candles light up. Some of the stuff has new tags on it still. Our Salvation Army & Goodwill Stores have gotten expensive (for thrift stores), and they never have any Halloween useable items except right after the holiday.


----------



## punkineater

Kenneth said:


> My goodwill haul today consisted of a set of medium sized plastic popcorn containers, an old man mask that I'm going to repurpose into another clown mask and a jester costume I'm going to attempt to use on my circus monkey
> 
> Grand total of $8.50!


You found great stuff for a great price Kenneth! Wish our Goodwill had stuff like that. 
I love this thread..everybody really finds GOOD stuff!


----------



## punkineater

I thought I had gone back on the thread, OMG Bethany & Mickkell!!! You two hit the jackpot~Bethany, I love those candlesticks & the doll has a creepy face  Mickkell, ding, ding, ding! I see mannequines every once in a while on our CL, but the people always want too much. Yes, I'm jealous now too  Niiiiiice both of you!


----------



## mickkell

OMG,Punkineater what a haul.Congrats!


----------



## 22606

Spectacular finds, Kenneth and punkineater.


----------



## Kenneth

punkineater said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodwill haul today consisted of a set of medium sized plastic popcorn containers, an old man mask that I'm going to repurpose into another clown mask and a jester costume I'm going to attempt to use on my circus monkey
> 
> Grand total of $8.50!
> 
> 
> 
> You found great stuff for a great price Kenneth! Wish our Goodwill had stuff like that.
> I love this thread..everybody really finds GOOD stuff!
Click to expand...


Thanks! I know I really like my goodwill because I normally always leave with something. I'm sure I look rather suspect because I'm always in there buying up the weird stuff like stuffed animals for my debauched prizes and creepy dolls and masks and circus things. Lol


----------



## Always Wicked

punkineater said:


> View attachment 199488
> View attachment 199489
> View attachment 199490
> View attachment 199491
> View attachment 199492
> 
> bought the whole shabang for $25.


Totally awesome and happy for you


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I love the zombie head and the fence posts. cool doll, leave her eyes out and put something that will cast light out of her eyes. and cool bottles.
mickell, she is very nice. I love scores like that. how much did you pay?
Kenneth, that jester monkey is a great idea. are you going to post a picture? I would love to see it. I like the old man mask too.
holy moly pumpkin eater, you got a mother load for a steal. awesome! and I love it all. the reaper with the candles is way cool. I think I saw him at walgreens last year. he alone I believe was like $25.00. I was going to get one, but they all sold out.
my goodwill just calls me the Halloween lady. lol.


----------



## punkineater

Makes me twinkle just thinking about what other people think of us as we're buying up creepy things. The last haul of 4 dolls I purchased, the cashier commented on how beautiful she thought they were....so my husband chimed in, "you wouldn't say that after she's done with them". He explained to her what I did, she gave me a dirty look! Hmphff, she is obviously NOT a Halloween fan...


----------



## Kenneth

hallorenescene said:


> Kenneth, that jester monkey is a great idea. are you going to post a picture? I would love to see it. I like the old man mask too.


Yes, I definitely will eventually. I go through phases where i'll buy up a bunch of things on my days off for a couple weeks and then the next couple weeks after i'll just sit down and craft and do whatever it is i'm going to do. My monkey is currently in the trunk of my car right now along with my oversized bunny and their troupe of random dolls and animals. I swear my car is like a travelling caravan of Halloween, I could probably decorate a small space and provide everyone with costumes wherever I go. I just don't have any space in our tiny 1 bedroom apartment and i'm too much of a neat freak to have stuff laying around. :-(


----------



## hallorenescene

so Kenneth, sounds like you should paint your car up as a carnival. lol. I look forward to seeing your jester surprise.


----------



## Kelloween

Great finds everyone!!


----------



## punkineater

Kenneth said:


> Yes, I definitely will eventually. I go through phases where i'll buy up a bunch of things on my days off for a couple weeks and then the next couple weeks after i'll just sit down and craft and do whatever it is i'm going to do. My monkey is currently in the trunk of my car right now along with my oversized bunny and their troupe of random dolls and animals. I swear my car is like a travelling caravan of Halloween, I could probably decorate a small space and provide everyone with costumes wherever I go. I just don't have any space in our tiny 1 bedroom apartment and i'm too much of a neat freak to have stuff laying around. :-(


Kenneth, I can't even imagine how you would explain the 'stuff' in the trunk, if you got pulled over by the police!


----------



## Kenneth

punkineater said:


> Kenneth, I can't even imagine how you would explain the 'stuff' in the trunk, if you got pulled over by the police!


RIGHT!? I just had this conversation with two of my friends today. If you were to open up the trunk of my car you would find:

A huge stuffed rabbit, a huge stuffed monkey, a bag of naked baby dolls and smaller stuffed animals, several clown masks, witch hats, cloaks and robes, severed limbs, about a metric ton of black tulle and creepy cloth, cobwebs, potion bottles, plug in jack-o-lanterns...and probably more that i'm forgetting. 

Oh and I also have a headless mannequin laying in the backseat of my car that I have yet to bring inside....

And I have more stuff filling up the spaces in the one closet I have in my apartment. The majority of my things are stored where we have the party in a large attic space that, honestly, is filled to the brim with Halloween decorations. I really need to invest in one or two large trunks that I can just organize everything in and keep them together.


----------



## punkineater

LOL~I almost just choked on my water after I read the naked baby dolls...! The mental imagery of the whole thing cracks me up!!! It's like the crazy clown car at the circus, but in the reverse. Don't put any rope or duct tape in the car...just in case. Lawyers are expensive.


----------



## Kenneth

punkineater said:


> LOL~I almost just choked on my water after I read the naked baby dolls...! The mental imagery of the whole thing cracks me up!!! It's like the crazy clown car at the circus, but in the reverse. Don't put any rope or duct tape in the car...just in case. Lawyers are expensive.



LOL Yeah i'm going to keep away from the duct tape, rope and shovel and be happy that I have people in my life who won't judge me. :-D


----------



## Bethany

Kenneth said:


> Yes, I definitely will eventually. I go through phases where i'll buy up a bunch of things on my days off for a couple weeks and then the next couple weeks after i'll just sit down and craft and do whatever it is i'm going to do. My monkey is currently in the trunk of my car right now along with my oversized bunny and their troupe of random dolls and animals. I swear my car is like a travelling caravan of Halloween, I could probably decorate a small space and provide everyone with costumes wherever I go. I just don't have any space in our tiny 1 bedroom apartment and i'm too much of a neat freak to have stuff laying around. :-(


I am not a neat freak. Don't get me wrong, I am very clean - Just don't mind clutter. I love my "stuff" as a few friends call it. 


punkineater said:


> Kenneth, I can't even imagine how you would explain the 'stuff' in the trunk, if you got pulled over by the police!


OMG I laughed so hard at the image!! We brought home 18 lbs of Tim Horton's coffee beans from Ohio & had the conversation of how we would tell the police they had to be careful if they opened the bags to save the coffee!!!  All for my husband. He told me I'd have to return to get more. 



punkineater said:


> LOL~I almost just choked on my water after I read the naked baby dolls...! The mental imagery of the whole thing cracks me up!!! It's like the crazy clown car at the circus, but in the reverse. Don't put any rope or duct tape in the car...just in case. Lawyers are expensive.


Too funny. Don't know that it would be if actually got pulled over.


----------



## punkineater

Bethany said:


> I am not a neat freak. Don't get me wrong, I am very clean - Just don't mind clutter. I love my "stuff" as a few friends call it.
> 
> 
> OMG I laughed so hard at the image!! We brought home 18 lbs of Tim Horton's coffee beans from Ohio & had the conversation of how we would tell the police they had to be careful if they opened the bags to save the coffee!!!  All for my husband. He told me I'd have to return to get more.
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny. Don't know that it would be if actually got pulled over.


Yes Bethany~18lbs of coffee, in a large sack, throw in some naked baby dolls (I like saying that~thank you Kenneth!) & some of Kenneth's other car trunk inhabitants...now you're talking a 5to10 in the slammer. Tooooo funny!
I appreciate the idea of the partially dismembered mannequin in the backseat too. You can see the cop now unsnapping the gun holster...


----------



## Guest

These aren't necessarily Halloween purchases per se, but I wanted to share them since they're candy related. I've been wanting these for ages from a local grocery store and the manager finally sold them to me. They weren't cheap by any means but I may sit them on the porch on Halloween and give out M&M's this year! 

Sid


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sid, those are great! You got all 3 of them? How tall are they? I bought a smaller version candy dispensing one for my hubby for his office a few years back but he told me to return it. He's no fun! I'm pretty sure at halloween time there have been M&M commercials. I'm sure the Ms were in costume. Be fun to locate the ads and try to duplicate the costumes on them. If not, I'm sure you could come up with something. Nice buy!


----------



## 22606

Nice score, Sid.


----------



## Guest

The yellow one is about 40" and the other two are about 36". They're on Ebay all the time but the shipping is always close to $100 a piece. Most of the sellers won't even ship them unfortunately. The ones that do sale on Ebay typically go for about $150 without shipping. I paid $100 a piece which I think is reasonable. 

Sid


----------



## hallorenescene

those are cute sid. the tot will love getting m&m's out of them.


----------



## punkineater

Good buy~who doesn't love the M&M's! You could do something simple to Halloween them up with wigs, hats, beards or mustaches?


----------



## Bethany

Sid_Matthew said:


> These aren't necessarily Halloween purchases per se, but I wanted to share them since they're candy related. I've been wanting these for ages from a local grocery store and the manager finally sold them to me. They weren't cheap by any means but I may sit them on the porch on Halloween and give out M&M's this year!
> 
> Sid


I wanted those from the Kroger store I worked at. Manager wouldn't sell them to me. 
I did find a HUGE inflatable M&M as Drac for my front yard.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> I did find a HUGE inflatable M&M as Drac for my front yard.


That sounds quite amusing. Do you have a photo, Bethany?


----------



## printersdevil

Hair extensions at DT and grass skirts! LOL


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the compliments everyone!

I found a picture of the yellow and red one dressed for Halloween so that should be easy to put together. The vampire cape will be easy to find and I think gauze or cheesecloth would work for the yellow one. The girl one is a little bit harder though. Maybe a witch hat and a small broom or handbag. Anyway, they're super cute and I'm sure the kids will love them!

Sid


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> That sounds quite amusing. Do you have a photo, Bethany?


Of course I do. 








Yesterday I bought a couple globes for crystal balls. Not the normal ones, one is like diamond cut & the other has ridges that go from top to bottom 
Thrift store also had green tagged clothes $1 each. Got a long velor black dress & Silver shirt for my Skeleton & the cutest little boys (size 6) Vampire costume!! Now I just need to build me a body for it. We decided it will ride in my little car that will get a makeover. 
also bought 2 more pair of curtains, some pins for pinning my skutterflies & a coffee cup with a skull on it.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Our Hobby Lobby (which I went into to get a new hot glue gun and only a new hot glue gun.........)had some fall things out. Including some Halloween themed cross stitch projects (which despite looking for years finding Halloween themed cross stitch projects to do in the stores much less ones I like is unheard of). Super excited to start them but have to finish a baby blanket for a friend and finish some other projects first.


----------



## Shadowbat

Nothing "Halloween" related per se, but I did grab the newest issue of Famous Monsters and a 4 pack DVD that included Wolfen and Bad Moon. :-D


----------



## 22606

Thanks for posting a picture of your vampire M&M, Bethany. He is certainly entertaining
Nice score, Shadowbat.


----------



## punkineater

Sounds like several of us scored on the buycostumes clearance~YAY! I too bought 10 pair of those wall mount hands, the Victorian mens costume, wig, pr of white gloves & a bag of sm bones. Also received my gallon of slip latex today~excited to start playing with that


----------



## hallorenescene

sid, m$m's are always cute. and they have the cutest commercials. besides, they are yummy and kids love them. 
Bethany, that is a way cute inflatable.
pumpkin, I have a pair of those hands, I love them. that Victorian costume is what catches my eye. I love vectorian


----------



## BlueFrog

Thank you, newly opened antique store that decided to post your most interesting wares on Craigslist.

Thank you, friend-who-is-local-to-the-store-who-owes-me-a-favor.

I purchased this ... whatchamacallit.... online and my friend picks it up next week. The store is calling it an oxygen machine. I did some cursory research on the company name and they manufactured primarily dental equipment, so I'm guessing maybe a nitrous oxide machine. For all I know, it's a bicycle pump. No matter what its original purpose, it simply has to go in my mad lab.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, that is awesome looking. I wonder if you took a picture of it to your dentist, they could identify it.


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm incredibly fortunate to have a current dentist who is the daughter of my former dentist, who happens to collect dental antiques. The current dentist is also very supportive of my hobby, inasmuch as she's assisted me with identifying human teeth that I'm incorporating into a "killer" necklace. I'm also fortunate to know a super nice anesthesiologist who is himself an extreme Christmas decorator. With the three of them potentially available to me, I'm thinking identification will be a snap


----------



## printersdevil

Cool find, blue frog. That will be quite an addition.

Love the costumes and hands. I almost bought that Victorian costume.


----------



## punkineater

BlueFrog said:


> Thank you, newly opened antique store that decided to post your most interesting wares on Craigslist.
> 
> Thank you, friend-who-is-local-to-the-store-who-owes-me-a-favor.
> 
> I purchased this ... whatchamacallit.... online and my friend picks it up next week. The store is calling it an oxygen machine. I did some cursory research on the company name and they manufactured primarily dental equipment, so I'm guessing maybe a nitrous oxide machine. For all I know, it's a bicycle pump. No matter what its original purpose, it simply has to go in my mad lab.


BlueFrog, you really are finding the most phenomenal things!


----------



## 22606

The items that you purchased from BuyCostumes are excellent, punkineater.
Awesome contraption there, BlueFrog.


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm hoping I didn't make a mistake by not purchasing that Victorian gentleman costume. I'm loathe to buy any more until I've gone through the tubs and tubs and tubs of costumes and supplies.... but Victorian is the general era I've been aiming for, more or less, and even decent men's costumes are harder to find than they should be.
_____________

Many thanks for all the kudos about my whatchamacallit. It means a lot to me when members of our community appreciate the odd things I buy for both the display and reference. Even with an extensive network of places to search and friends & family to help, sometimes it comes down to just dumb luck - as this one did. I'm ready to gnaw my own fingers off with anticipation until my friend picks it up. It's paid for, just needs a ride to my house. Supposedly it weighs less than 20 pounds so my minions will be able to carry it up and down the staircase from the basement to the haunt.


----------



## punkineater

BlueFrog, you might want to see if buycostumes still has any Victorian men's costumes left~they were on clearance for only $20. 
I am collecting oddities to redecorate our bedroom in a gothic/morbid style, so seeing what YOU have found is vicariously thrilling!


----------



## BlueFrog

Oh *punkineater*, we really should chat! Once my house move is complete - for those keeping track, we're nearing our 9 month anniversary - I'm going to decorate my entire living space with my props/oddities. That's a decision born of necessity thanks to the large size of the collection and the small area I'll be occupying, but I plan to make a virtue of that necessity. Think Obscura Antiques meets Needful Things meets Frankenstein's attic meets the Field Museum of Natural History. I admit, even I am not brave enough to decorate my bedroom with anything more macabre than my Venetian masks, but I'd love to see how you make it work.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bluefrog that is so wicked cool stuff you got there. 

no new Halloween stuff here but did get some kick as sticky tires for my bike ( this is important when want to drag knee


----------



## mariem

I have been out of town for a couple days for medical appt and I found a Dollar Tree. (I have to travel about 6 hrs to go to these darn stores) I had never been to a Dollar Tree before and I didn't know they had any here in the north; we have Dollarama stores. I found a bunch of garden knick knacks and some suet cages and some other junk. I also found some little rocks that I am going to use in my Christmas village and a small cheap wind chime that I am going to add skulls to and hang in my witchs den. 

While I was there I also went to Value Village and found a couple of apothocary jars and a small bottle for my witches den. I have been wanting to get some of these jars for ages but the shipping on Ebay is crazy. I saw the exact same jars in a another store, after I had bought them, and they were $27.50 each. That is just nuts to me. So glad I found them when I did. They are also narrow enough that I can use them for table displays on the dining table at Christmas.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love those jars, great finds


----------



## wdragon209

mariem said:


> I have been out of town for a couple days for medical appt and I found a Dollar Tree. (I have to travel about 6 hrs to go to these darn stores) I had never been to a Dollar Tree before and I didn't know they had any here in the north; we have Dollarama stores. I found a bunch of garden knick knacks and some suet cages and some other junk. I also found some little rocks that I am going to use in my Christmas village and a small cheap wind chime that I am going to add skulls to and hang in my witchs den.
> 
> While I was there I also went to Value Village and found a couple of apothocary jars and a small bottle for my witches den. I have been wanting to get some of these jars for ages but the shipping on Ebay is crazy. I saw the exact same jars in a another store, after I had bought them, and they were $27.50 each. That is just nuts to me. So glad I found them when I did. They are also narrow enough that I can use them for table displays on the dining table at Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 199749
> 
> 
> View attachment 199750


I love those jars!


----------



## QueenHalloween

I am sooo excited about my cauldrons, chains and new tombstone!  Thanks Garage Sales! Anyone else have good luck at a garage sale?


----------



## 22606

Superb finds, mariem. If you are looking for more apothecary jars, Kmart has a set of three that was on sale the last time that I checked.

Nice group of items, QueenHalloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl

going to try my hand at wood burning ordered this today


----------



## 22606

That is a fine set, Saki.


----------



## punkineater

today's yard sale find~they had 3 gurneys; 2 were newer models, this was the oldest & most decrepit of the bunch~yep...that's the one for me!


----------



## Kenneth

GAH! I love the gurney! How much if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## printersdevil

mariem, love those jars. That is quite a bargain. I also love the idea of the skulls on the wind chime. Good idea!.

QueenHalloween, love your cauldrons and tombstone and chain. Cool to find real Halloween stuff in the summer!

Saki, I would love to try my hand at wood burning. I missed out on a cheap one at one of my fav thrift stores. She is going to look for another for me.


----------



## Always Wicked

Saki.Girl said:


> going to try my hand at wood burning ordered this today


that is the same one i just purchased at hobby lobby  so far i love it... did a practice run on a pc of foam and some wood burning stuff..


----------



## hallorenescene

mariem, those are cool jars, and I love wind chimes. some of those bigger rocks would be great for runes.
queenhalloween, cool tombstone
saki, wood burning is fun.


----------



## punkineater

Kenneth said:


> GAH! I love the gurney! How much if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks Kenneth! They were asking $100~got mine for $60. Should have years of fun with it.


----------



## BlueFrog

*punkineater*, that is an amazing score. Color me green! Some day I'll have one of those pretties in my collection....

Had to giggle in recognition at "this was the oldest & most decrepit of the bunch~yep...that's the one for me! " Exactly right! I always roll my eyes at the dealers who think I'm crazy for buying "junk" and try to steer me toward prettier versions. They can't grasp the concept that sometimes, decrepit is a good thing.


----------



## 22606

Kenneth said:


> GAH! I love the gurney!


"Gah!!" indeed I agree Fantastic score, punkineater.


----------



## punkineater

Thanks BlueFrog & Garthgoyle!~oh how I ADORE the darker, creepy/creepier/creepiest stuff.
Decrepit=character to me...there's a story there.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> mariem, love those jars. That is quite a bargain. I also love the idea of the skulls on the wind chime. Good idea!.
> 
> QueenHalloween, love your cauldrons and tombstone and chain. Cool to find real Halloween stuff in the summer!
> 
> Saki, I would love to try my hand at wood burning. I missed out on a cheap one at one of my fav thrift stores. She is going to look for another for me.


got this set for 24 off ebay that encluded shipping


----------



## BlueFrog

Guess who is the proud new owner of a working vintage autopsy saw? This frog! And It's all thanks to punkineater, who asked me in a PM yesterday what objects I was actively seeking for the collection. I thought about it, and really the one thing that has eluded me _besides_ a gurney was an autopsy saw. I once had a county coroner offer to lend me one for the display but I was too nervous to accept. I haven't searched eBay for one in a while because I'd pretty well given up the hunt - and sure enough, there were two really nice ones from the same company on offer. I probably paid more than I should have for the one I got, but it had a little more decrepitude....er... "character" and appeared to be a slightly older model. If anyone else is in the market, get thee to eBay US as the other one looks like a truly amazing deal. It didn't sell the last time the seller offered it at the current price so odds are you can snap it up at or near the minimum bid.

:happy dance happy dance happy dance: Thanks for the nudge, *punkineater*!


----------



## mariem

Thanks everyone for the comments about my jars. I am very happy to have them.

Punkineater - Nice gurney. I am sure people must think we are crazy when we show up at yard sales etc looking for the oddest things. Cool find. 

Nice word burning set Saki. It reminded me that I have had one for many many years and I have never used it. I will have to dig it out and use it now that I have the tombstone building bug. I never thought about using it on tombstones until it was mentioned in a previous reply.


----------



## 22606

That saw is fantastic, BlueFrog. Now, all that you need is a Tall Man-esque dummy clutching it...


----------



## Grim Glowing Ghost

finally got a pic of my Ezra head in the dark! I really love this thing!!! Lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Punkineater, I can't believe you found a place with not one but 3 gurneys! And while I've never priced one, sounds like a great deal on yours. 

Always Wicked, nice wood burning set. You could probably make some authentic looking signs as well with it for a jungle, woodsy, western, etc theme. Back when I was in junior high our art class was pretty great and we worked with a bunch of tools like that and linoleum block carving tools--hehe that was when you made your own stamps sort of! I haven't picked up a wood burning tool for _quite_ a few years now. Love to see some of your projects posted down the road when you get a chance. 

BlueFrog, again how unique. Love that it has a metal label on it specifically saying autopsy. Looks like a modified drill body. Hope there's no DNA splattered on it after all these years...yuk! This one really grosses me out. Amazing that you found one with a case too.

Grim, that's a cool mask. I like the expression and it shows up nicely in the dark.


----------



## 22606

The prop head looks superb when glowing, Triple G.


----------



## Grim Glowing Ghost

Thank you! Ana actually did all the detail and she said this was her first time ever doing the glow paint. I think it turned out incredible and really gives it that HM effect! My 5 yr old daughter looooves it, she's just like her daddy! Haha


----------



## punkineater

mariem, saki, GGG, Wicked, Frog~whoot whoot for everyone!!! Pickers & these other programs got nuttin' on any of you!!! Saki, that glassware was an absolute steal, never have seen it at lower $$. Even Ross was 7.99 each & I thought that was cheap. Wish we had that store here! Talk about a multi use tool Wicked~can't wait to see what you come up with...and it reminds me of when my brother set our curtains on fire with his wood burning tool~the cords on them way back when were only 2 ft long! GGG~Ezra is great~ I can see why you love him! Good pic too! Frog~score another creepalicious find. I'm just shaking my head in wonderment~well, if you ever get sick of that tool it can come & live with my gurney . GOS, I just about croaked when I spotted the 1st gurney, then saw the other 2. Fell over myself trying to get to somebody to ask how much. Never have seen one before at a yard sale in 40yrs...talk about dumb luck! She did say if she didn't sell the other 2 she was listing them on ebay. If I see them, I'll squawk.


----------



## Grim Glowing Ghost

Thanks Punkineater!


----------



## punkineater

BlueFrog said:


> Guess who is the proud new owner of a working vintage autopsy saw? This frog! And It's all thanks to punkineater, who asked me in a PM yesterday what objects I was actively seeking for the collection. I thought about it, and really the one thing that has eluded me _besides_ a gurney was an autopsy saw. I once had a county coroner offer to lend me one for the display but I was too nervous to accept. I haven't searched eBay for one in a while because I'd pretty well given up the hunt - and sure enough, there were two really nice ones from the same company on offer. I probably paid more than I should have for the one I got, but it had a little more decrepitude....er... "character" and appeared to be a slightly older model. If anyone else is in the market, get thee to eBay US as the other one looks like a truly amazing deal. It didn't sell the last time the seller offered it at the current price so odds are you can snap it up at or near the minimum bid.
> 
> :happy dance happy dance happy dance: Thanks for the nudge, *punkineater*!


pic deleted


----------



## punkineater

sorry everybody  ~didn't mean to post this pic on this thread. It is a prop, but pretty graphic & I don't know how to delete post.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You can't delete a post...I think only moderators can. If you do want to delete an image, go to Edit and put your cursor right after the edge of the image and then hit the delete key once. It should take out the image. Then Save.


----------



## BlueFrog

One of the greatest things about this holiday and its community is the diversity of its offerings. I love that mask of Grim Glowing Ghost's.... and I love that ultra creepy Creature prop. Two totally different looks for two totally wonderful props. So super cool!. The incredibly dark Frankenstein haunt that's been slowly building in my mind for years was going to deliberately avoid a movie-style Creature... but I am awestruck by that prop and might have to re-think that position! 
_____________________

In more mundane but potentially practical news, the Lowe's by me was clearancing out a bunch of their Valspar $3 sample paint jars for $1 each. Looked to me like they were discontinuing the samples in those particular colors, including a satin peach paint that looks very promising for a base to a Caucasian skin tone, as well as some darker browns that would permit a wider range of colors. There were also several shades of green that might be useful to other haunters. At that price I stocked up, as there's a very decent amount of paint in each of those jars.

The fact that a GW was practically next door demanded a visit but I didn't find much besides a silver plate low profile bowl that I'm sure is specific to something, although I have no clue what. I'll use it for some creepy soup full of bite-sized chunks of something.


----------



## Terror Tom

punkineater said:


> View attachment 199763
> 
> today's yard sale find~they had 3 gurneys; 2 were newer models, this was the oldest & most decrepit of the bunch~yep...that's the one for me!


Love the gurney! I got my ambulance stretcher about 15 years ago for $20 at a flea market. 










I even got my wife to model it for me....


----------



## theundeadofnight

Hi punkineater ,

That Frankenstein prop is incredible . Very different , it captures the sadness of the monsters existence / creation . Did you make this ?


----------



## punkineater

Thank you Spooky for the posting instructions~still figuring out how to navigate & post correctly.
TerrorTom~SCORE on the ambulance gurney! Like everybody had mentioned, you just don't see these kinds of things at yard sales. Is that a prop body or a real person on the gurney? Looks real. Ah, didn't see the comment that the dead body is your wife~looove.
Undead~wish I had made that, or even owned it! Frank was made by Mike Hill. I found the pic on Pinterest & loved him for EXACTLY why you did.


----------



## 22606

punkineater said:


> sorry everybody  ~didn't mean to post this pic on this thread. It is a prop, but pretty graphic & I don't know how to delete post.


Do not apologize, as that Frankenstein is truly amazing and most of us probably would not have had the pleasure of seeing it otherwise (plus, it is _far_ from graphic)


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Love the Frankenstein! He is amazing. The autopsy saw is a fantastic piece, not just for Halloween! But I am that weirdo with a collection of oddities year round, so I would totally bust out the autopsy saw for random conversations! Lol

I scored all of this plus various costumes and X-mas decor for $20


----------



## punkineater

Wow PLN~terrific finds! NOT weirdo, a collector of wonderful things!!!


----------



## 22606

Quite a haul there, Pretty Little Nightmare. I really like the witch candleholder with the red moon. Is the one cardboard piece Daisy Duck masquerading as a witch?


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkineater, it doesn't look decrepit to me. is that a bad sign?
blue frog, so that is what one looks like. so that is what they use that for. good score
grin, that is a cool head. 
oh my gosh terror tom, that is just awesome. I would frame that picture
pretty, I really like the 2 cut outs. nice tree ornaments. awesome ceramic witch on pumpkin. and that is a very nice kitchen witch.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*What amazing finds! I need to get here with pics of my own goodies. I just love what you can find at flea markets and such such great deals!*


----------



## im the goddess

Wow, everyone found some great items recently. Me, I bought some drylock and wood appliques for tombstones, I know, I know, I sure know how to live.


----------



## Grim Glowing Ghost

Pumpkineater, that Frankenstein prop is sick!


----------



## Bethany

My mother made one of te witches long ago. She had the mold. Wonder if my dad still has her stuff.... I'll have to ask.


----------



## printersdevil

Pretty Little Nightmare, wow you got some truly unique things! Great job!


----------



## punkineater

this is an addiction, like gambling. I need to be on the 'patch' so that I can quit, but afraid of missing a good buy.
Last haul for a few weeks. Will live vicariously through the rest of you~Go team HF!


----------



## punkineater

oops, double post AGAIN! Ahhhg.


----------



## 22606

Fantastic items, punkineater. Any chance of that sport coat being a Medium?


----------



## printersdevil

Punkin great haul! Love everything.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin eater, nice scores. garth, I could see you in that coat. it's very nice.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Punkineater those candlesticks are to die for!!!! I am so jealous of those.
And the gurney. 
And ....
Okay I'll just stop at great finds everyone.


----------



## punkineater

Thank you Garthgoyle, printersdevil, Hallo & MCHD!
Garthgoyle, it's either a med or lg. I measured from under the arms across the chest~21", if that helps. You interested?


----------



## im the goddess

Pumpkineater, I love the red jacket, the candlestick holders and the column. That would be great in a cemetery. My address is.....


----------



## offmymeds

Great finds everyone! I love seeing everything


----------



## punkineater

im the goddess said:


> Pumpkineater, I love the red jacket, the candlestick holders and the column. That would be great in a cemetery. My address is.....


~thank you goddess! Wonder what postage would be to the heights of Mt Olympus  I'm thinking that jacket will make a great start to a ringmaster costume for our Carnevil. Pretty sassy!


----------



## RCIAG

Just got these from Woot! They're small Lego storage heads, 6.3" x 6.3" x 7.7". I have no Legos or children so they'll just be displayed at Halloween. Thankfully they're not big but Woot! is selling non-Halloween larger heads & water bottles.

http://kids.woot.com/plus/lego-heads-and-bottles?ref=cnt_wp_2


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, I could see you in that coat. it's very nice.


Thanks, hallo, but I am going to attempt to be nice and let its new owner enjoy it



punkineater said:


> Garthgoyle, it's either a med or lg. I measured from under the arms across the chest~21", if that helps. You interested?


Thank you, punkineater, but I was only teasing. I am quite certain that one of your dummies will love it


Amusing _Lego_ heads, RCIAG.


----------



## BlueFrog

I swung by JoAnn's because they're holding one of their ?quarterly "big" sales. I almost never find anything but enjoy the experience. I'll be darned if the Blue Moon Beads "treasure chests" - which hold what are essentially clearance items - didn't finally yield some treasures for my blinged out skeleton. Even the cashier was flabberghasted at finding the more expensive items from the line in those bins. Of most relevance to this group were Halloween charms depicting spiderwebs, scorpions, and suchnot. 

I also grabbed some clearance natural linen paper to "play with" for making mummies and bat wings. I really want to use vellum for the latter but at those prices, I figure linen paper makes a good stand-in for proof of concept (and quite likely the final product.) Color wasn't my first choice, sort of a pale harvest gold, but I'm sure I can airbrush it to the shades I need.


----------



## Bethany

Addiction is an understatement.  I went out yesterday & bought stuff at Goodwill. Got another white sheet, some shelves (maybe for my closet) & couple nick knacks I'm going to spooky up, some black cat face cow bells, some squares that look like baby blocks, a couple stands for crystal balls, a couple boxes & some inkjet printable transparentsies. Today I got a couple wood boxes, a set of sheer swags & yards & yards of white tulle (it glows under black light!). Also picked up a rounded glass piece that will make a terrific large eyeball a couple cool bottles with glass stoppers & a plate stand.  I need to stay away from the thrift stores now....


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

[/QUOTE]_This is an addiction, like gambling. I need to be on the 'patch' so that I can quit, but afraid of missing a good buy.
Last haul for a few weeks. Will live vicariously through the rest of you~Go team HF!_[/QUOTE]


An addiction for sure. I came back from the auction with a few items including Steve, the animated deer from the Master of Horrors series, episode The Deer Woman by John Landis. My oldest son just shook his head and said why? In fact I do a deer theme at Christmas so I think he's just perfect. Of course he may decide to make an appearance at Halloween ... maybe even say a few words...

(Steve is actually the original Gemmy "Buck the deer")


----------



## punkineater

Fanfreakintastic Pocogirl! Love Steve~way to score!!!


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog, Bethany, and PoCoHauntGal, great items. I most definitely remember that episode of _Masters of Horror_


----------



## punkineater

Bethany said:


> Addiction is an understatement.  I went out yesterday & bought stuff at Goodwill. Got another white sheet, some shelves (maybe for my closet) & couple nick knacks I'm going to spooky up, some black cat face cow bells, some squares that look like baby blocks, a couple stands for crystal balls, a couple boxes & some inkjet printable transparentsies. Today I got a couple wood boxes, a set of sheer swags & yards & yards of white tulle (it glows under black light!). Also picked up a rounded glass piece that will make a terrific large eyeball a couple cool bottles with glass stoppers & a plate stand.  I need to stay away from the thrift stores now....


Ooooo Bethany! Sounds like you got a two~fer!!! Everything you mentioned are musts for the haunt. Hopefully you post pics  Sadly, there IS no patch for this kind of addiction...only the happy dance, as BlueFrog put it. You go girl!

BlueFrog & RC~nice scores! 

Yay team HF!


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, I LOVE legos. when I find them reasonable at garage sales, I grab them. sometimes i'll be walking in the street, and there will be one, I grab it. legos are awesome.
poco, that deer head is fantastic. you are very lucky to get that.


----------



## Bethany

Found the stand the other day at GW $1.99. Found a much larger glass globe at a thrift store for $4. 









found this stand for 99 cents think GW bought the globe last week for $1! Then had another thought for the stand.....









Got the Science bottle for $1.99 & love it on the stand. Going to fill it with flourescent liquid for Halloween & put a battery operated tea light under it.


----------



## punkineater

You're on a roll Bethany~great stuff! That lab glass set up was a super dooper find.


----------



## Bethany

punkineater said:


> You're on a roll Bethany~great stuff! That lab glass set up was a super dooper find.


Actually weren't together.  Going to secure it with some tacky putty for display.


----------



## BlueFrog

I vividly remember that Masters of Horror episode too! Terrific score on "Steve." I personally think he would look lovely at Halloween with some guts hanging off those antlers 

I've been happy dancing until the music stopped, in the form of an absolutely astounding purchase of four taxidermy wolf forms this morning for $120 - 160 off per form. One of those "in the right place at the right time" type deals that's so good, the seller started to take it back but ultimately stood by his original quote. This means once I get started, I can vastly up the production speed on the wolf pack by using premade forms rather than having to sculpt and papier mache them all. Granted, right now any progress on the wolves would constitute a vast improvement in speed, but this move can't last forever, can it?


----------



## printersdevil

Bethany, love the lab glass on the stand. That is awesome. I bought two of the large globes yesterday just like your first one. I thought they were great. I got another of the metal chrome looking dish warmers too at the GW As Is Store. I hope it will work for a base. It was so hot after I left there (it is not air conditioned) that I didn't even bring it inside to check. Got to go unload the car this morning.


----------



## 22606

Bethany, excellent finds. They work well combined.

Congratulations on your score, BlueFrog. The forms should certainly make your projects _far_ easier.


----------



## punkineater

BlueFrog said:


> I vividly remember that Masters of Horror episode too! Terrific score on "Steve." I personally think he would look lovely at Halloween with some guts hanging off those antlers
> 
> I've been happy dancing until the music stopped, in the form of an absolutely astounding purchase of four taxidermy wolf forms this morning for $120 - 160 off per form. One of those "in the right place at the right time" type deals that's so good, the seller started to take it back but ultimately stood by his original quote. This means once I get started, I can vastly up the production speed on the wolf pack by using premade forms rather than having to sculpt and papier mache them all. Granted, right now any progress on the wolves would constitute a vast improvement in speed, but this move can't last forever, can it?


Glad to hear those wolf forms worked out for you! I knew you'd pull that rabbit out of a hat. Can't wait to see pics of all of these 'babies'.


----------



## dawnski

Yay! Found the mother lode of porcelain doll parts at an estate sale. An entire basement full of these. The full dolls were too expensive but I managed to get all these doll parts. Love the torso!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cool find! And it looks like you have a FrankenBaby there as well! Just add brains and body parts.


----------



## 22606

Magnificent lot of doll parts, dawnski.


----------



## Paint It Black

Dawnski, the doll parts are really freaky looking - maybe better than the whole dolls!!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Well, my big purchase for the year just arrived. I fell in love with this when I saw Jordu sculpt it on making monsters, and when I figured that it could fit into my carnival theme as the centerpiece of my sideshow/freakshow, then I decided to pull the trigger (same process last year led to me buying Lullaby actually). Anyway, here it is fresh off the UPS truck:



















It will work GREAT for the carnival, and then can be reused next year when I do a B-Movie theme. Really excited


----------



## Bethany

TheMonsterSquad, That is AMAZING!! Hope there is an alien theme in your future!!


----------



## Paint It Black

What a centerpiece, TheMonsterSquad. Nice purchase!!


----------



## punkineater

dawnski~your doll cache is nothing short of spectacular! I would've given my husbands left testicle for that lot. I prefer doll parts to the whole doll...way creepier!
theMonsterSquad~your prop makes it a clean sweep for hubby. Goodbye righty. I've coveted that prop for a long time. It will make you a magnificent carnival freak/oddity!
Woot woot!


----------



## punkineater

My finds today pale in comparison to dawnski's & TMS, but it was still fun scavenging.
Wedding dress for a corpse, lab coat, xl lidded glass container(for heads & parts), dk green damask tablecloth for seance room(will add fancy trim), new sheet in carnival colors(backdrop or fabric for costume), metal wall candle sconce, glass punch bowl stand(will put glow sticks in the stand to illuminate the punch), marble mortar, 3 popcorn containers, toddler sized doll & an elf(both will get makeovers)~all from 2 local private thrift stores.


----------



## 22606

Awesome alien, TheMonsterSquad.
Great finds, punkineater. Your poor husband, being volunteered like that as a barter for props...


----------



## BlueFrog

*dawnski*, I love your cache of doll parts. I love dismembered dolls - and the fact I can say that here without fearing the approach of men wielding butterfly nets. I once heard that imperfect porcelain dolls were buried in Germany because they looked so human that it disturbed the workers to discard them as trash.

*punkineater*, great finds as always. Love that wedding dress.

*TheMonsterSquad*, I fell in love with that alien prop when I saw it on Making Monsters too. I've even tried mental gymnastics that would allow me to use one in my Victorian Gothic haunts but I can't quite figure it out yet.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

dawnski said:


> Yay! Found the mother lode of porcelain doll parts at an estate sale. An entire basement full of these. The full dolls were too expensive but I managed to get all these doll parts. Love the torso!


*
LOL OMG my son would hate this LOL He is 22 years old and very afraid of these types of dolls LOL I love this find its awesome!*


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, those are great finds. and smart thinking using the one for a flask heater. 
bluefrog, nice score. I can't wait to see your display this year.
dawnski, the doll with the body does not look like a porcelain doll. I am guessing she is composition. she looks older and maybe worth a few dollars. I'm not sure. does she have any markings? maybe you should google her. composition dolls are made of paper mache, sawdust, glue and water. most the time when you find them, they are crazed [cracked]. she looks in very nice shape. if she is composition, she probably won't hold up to abuse. she looks like she has her original hair, and she has a cryer voice box. does it work? she is very lovely
themonstersquad, I think you should be looking over your shoulder, they might come back for him. lol. what a wonderfully creepy purchase
pumpkin eater, nice score. that dress reminds me of beatleguice for some reason. it's very lovely


----------



## punkineater

the rest of yesterday's haul.


----------



## Bethany

If I bring home another chandelier, I'll be shot on the spot!!  I think I have 6. Hubby puts plugs on them so I can hang them wherever I want.  I paint the "candle sleeves" to look like blood dripping candles & add skulls, beads, chains etc. to them. If you don't want to perm. do the sleeves on the chandelier, I've used the fat or skinny cake supports from Wilton cut to the size I want or PVC pipe.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkineater, nice. that marker is great.
Bethany, your chandelier is cool looking.


----------



## dawnski

Her face does have hairline cracks which is why I loved it. The voice box works very sporadically. Thanks for mentioning, I'll have to look into composition dolls.

And Spookillicious, my daughter is 17 and a big scaredy cat. When I bring this stuff home, she's always like, "Why??" I'm sure there are years of therapy in her future due to her Halloween loving mom.



hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, those are great finds. and smart thinking using the one for a flask heater.
> bluefrog, nice score. I can't wait to see your display this year.
> dawnski, the doll with the body does not look like a porcelain doll. I am guessing she is composition. she looks older and maybe worth a few dollars. I'm not sure. does she have any markings? maybe you should google her. composition dolls are made of paper mache, sawdust, glue and water. most the time when you find them, they are crazed [cracked]. she looks in very nice shape. if she is composition, she probably won't hold up to abuse. she looks like she has her original hair, and she has a cryer voice box. does it work? she is very lovely
> themonstersquad, I think you should be looking over your shoulder, they might come back for him. lol. what a wonderfully creepy purchase
> pumpkin eater, nice score. that dress reminds me of beatleguice for some reason. it's very lovely


----------



## 22606

Stunning obelisk, punkineater. I like the design to the chandelier, just not the color scheme of patina and gold (fussy, I know)
Bethany, that skull chandelier is wicked.


----------



## BlueFrog

Ran across this taxidermy supplier's clearance section and went hog wild. Wolf tongues are only a dollar each! Albino eyes in slightly-larger-than-nature rat sizes, with wires, for... you guessed It, $1 each! ! I also picked up a couple of fox tongues because they might come in handy, and for $1 each how far wrong can I go? Check out these and other deeply discounted goodies:

http://www.second2nature.com/


----------



## 22606

Tremendous buys, BlueFrog. I have the feeling that you would have enjoyed last night's _King of the Hill_ rerun, with Dale and Peggy coming up with an all-squirrel version of the signing of the Declaration of Independence as their entry into a taxidermy competition


----------



## BlueFrog

Hahaha! I don't watch _King of the Hill _but I'm positive I would have enjoyed that. _Penny Dreadful_ currently holds the title as the best use of taxidermy in a television show ever, but I enjoy watching all the prospective contenders for the title.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bought this from Saki's etsy store


----------



## Itzpopolotl

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 200481
> 
> Bought this from Saki's etsy store


Lucky moonwitchkitty!! I was eyeing that sign lol.


----------



## moonbaby345

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 200481
> 
> Bought this from Saki's etsy store


One of the many nice thing's that Saki has in her etsy store.Love that it's purple.


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, sounds like you found some more interesting stuff. your display just keeps getting more interesting. sure hope you set up this year.
moon, that is very pretty. is it a sign? a trivet? a spoon rest? what ever it is, saki did a nice job. I love it


----------



## BlueFrog

If the weather rains on me again this year, I will lose it. The taxidermy, both real and replica, can't handle moisture. 

Of course, it would help if I could carve out some time to work on some of my extensive list of projects, that as of this afternoon got even longer.  How could I resist this taxidermy form deal on eBay? Or the first time I've seen the otherwise common Crowley's rat poison bottle with a label*? Or an assortment of 19thC dental tools? 

Heck, I needed to lose weight anyway


----------



## 22606

Very bewitching purchase, moonwitchkitty.

Excellent items, BlueFrog. The one critter in the first photo is like, "Hey... hey... Darnit!! Why won't you acknowledge me?! Just keep pretending like you cannot feel that tapping on your leg..."


----------



## BlueFrog

Garthgoyle, thanks to your comment I now have tears of laughter streaming down my face. That's the perfect monologue for that bobcat-soon-to-be-black-cat-familiar. Now every time I look at it, that's what will be running through my head like an out of control earworm.


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, gasp, those are cool buys.


----------



## printersdevil

I bought a Ghostly Gent costume for my hubby. Ssssh he doesn't know! LOL 

Someone had listed it several months ago on Craigslist and I so wanted it. They pulled it off and I contacted them about a month ago. They said they still had it. It was about an hour and a half from me. Well, I couldn't really afford it so did nothing about it. Then today I noticed it listed again. It is a 2X. I don't think they even make it in that size any longer. Hubby is not large, but you know how costumes run, plus to have the height he needs I always buy a 2x in a bought costume for him. I had to take my niece to back 1/2 home and was about an hour from the costume. I contacted them and was going to drive on. He told me the shipping would be only $15, so I decided to go that route and pay through Pay Pal. He had relisted it today on ebay for $100 or Best Offer and had it on Craigslist for $45. I think it was a steal. So excited. Love the costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's cool printer. I know what you mean about costume sizes. I bought my grandson a costume 2 sizes to big when he was little. he was a skinny little runt back then. I thought that big would give him room to move around. Halloween night he went to put it on, it was barely doable. he had to squeeze into it. how disappointing was that.


----------



## Bethany

Printer that is awesome! Would make a cool groom costume too.  Size & how they cut clothes, let alone costumes is Ridiculous!! I had lost a lot of weight (down from 18 to 12) & still had to look at 2x size costumes. That would be ok, but they were aweful! Nothing flattering at all.  Was very discouraging for the work I'd done.


----------



## BlueFrog

*printersdevil*, great buy on that costume. I've been tempted to buy one on BuyCostumes sales but (so far) have stuck to my self-imposed "no new costumes till I thin the herd" edict - but costumes of that quality make it hard to stick to my plan!


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 200481
> 
> Bought this from Saki's etsy store


i am so glad you like it


----------



## 22606

That is an incredible costume, printersdevil. Far better price for it...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have always looked longingly on websites at that costume Printersdevil. Pretty sure there is a matching female costume to go with it. This costume manufacturer does beautiful costumes. Even with shipping that's a great price. Love to see a photo of it when you receive it.


----------



## Bethany

here are a few things I got this week








The glass thing in the middle magnafies stuff! Thinking of having it sit on a bug or printed eyeball


----------



## punkineater

Checking in while visiting family...vicariously living on all of your interesting finds! I'm jealous.
The only consolation is that I get to see my grandbabies in about an hour  Thanks for the fix
everyone!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, some nice bottles. and your magnifier sounds like a cute idea


----------



## 22606

I like the bottles, and your new 'whatchamacallit' is fascinating, Bethany


----------



## BlueFrog

Nice finds, Bethany. I would have pounced on them too.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool finds, Bethany.

I am so excited about this costume for the hubby. I will feel a lot better when it arrives and I actually see it. I know it is a great price and I have wanted it for months. It is just not seeing it first. However, the poster sells a lot and it was listed on ebay, too, this week. However, I bought directly from him since I found it on Craigslist and got it for the steal of a price. 

I have looked at the woman's costume and would love to have something to go with it, but know that I probably could not wear it. Even the plus size shows it runs rather small. I will be on the look out for something at GW, SA Thrift and other places as soon as I see the man's.


----------



## printersdevil

This came in today in the mail. I ordered it from Rikki on here. I remembered these beautiful boards from a couple of years ago. In fact, I had saved a pic of one for inspiration. I contacted her by PM when I didn't find one in her Etsy shop and she had some made up. She sent me the images and I bought this pluse a pendulum that is below this. they are so much more beautiful in real life.

Divination board 








Pendulum








Pendulum (she picked one out for me that matched the board. I LOVE BOTH OF THEM SO MUCH!!! Thank you Rikki-(Custom Zombie)


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those r beautiful printersdevil!!!!


----------



## LairMistress

I love it, printersdevil! (and Rikki!) I make pendulums occasionally, when I find particularly striking pieces for them. Mine are a lot smaller, though. I always have one with me, but usually carry one that I bought online.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Found some fun beer glasses this weekend as well as some fun beer and wine labels. I'm giving my dad the beers for Father's Day because he likes all sorts of weird beers and then I'll keep the bottles for Halloween decorations.


----------



## 22606

The divination board and matching pendulum are excellent, printersdevil.
Those are fabulous bottle labels and glasses, Itzpopolotl.


----------



## hallorenescene

holy moly itz, you found some awesome bottles and shot glasses. I need to check out the liquor selections.
printer, so that is a divination board. I like it.


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you all, I love them, too.

Itzpopolotl, those bottles of beer and shot glasses are great!


----------



## Bethany

Itzpopolotl said:


> Found some fun beer glasses this weekend as well as some fun beer and wine labels. I'm giving my dad the beers for Father's Day because he likes all sorts of weird beers and then I'll keep the bottles for Halloween decorations.


OMG I just picked up the same top 2 Glasses while I was in Toledo, Ohio $1 each. Would love to find 2 each of the other 2 you got! Where did you find them? I got mine at Libby Glass. The factory is in Toledo as is an outlet store.  

Love the bottles & Labels too!!


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle: Look what I found in a box today.  I know I have more somewhere. LOL
Marker is for size reference.


----------



## im the goddess

Just went through the last weeks post. Boy you guys sure have been busy. Great finds, too many to comment on individually. But, Bethany, Bluefrog, and pumpkineater seen to hold the record for the most scores. The monstersquad, that alien is really something. He looks so tormented. Witchykitty, I love Saki's work. Nice purchase on the sign. Printer, the link to the costume doesn't work anymore. The seller removed it. I can't wait to see the costume you bought.

I've managed to reign myself in pretty much, but I cleaned out my trunk the other day, and I brought in lots of things that have been riding around with me for a while. I'll have to photograph them and post pictures later.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Bethany said:


> Itzpopolotl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found some fun beer glasses this weekend as well as some fun beer and wine labels. I'm giving my dad the beers for Father's Day because he likes all sorts of weird beers and then I'll keep the bottles for Halloween decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I just picked up the same top 2 Glasses while I was in Toledo, Ohio $1 each. Would love to find 2 each of the other 2 you got! Where did you find them? I got mine at Libby Glass. The factory is in Toledo as is an outlet store.
> 
> Love the bottles & Labels too!!
Click to expand...

I found them all at a store called World Market. My dad is horrible at giving gift ideas so I had to think outside of the box......lol I'm super excited to get the bottles back. They will go nicely with my collection.


----------



## hallorenescene

hey garth sweetie, bet you're drooling now. Bethany, that is a very awesome gremlin.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Garthgoyle: Look what I found in a box today.  I know I have more somewhere. LOL


The figurine is certainly neat, Bethany, but I have my 'Spider Gremlin' version of Mohawk, so I am more than content Even if you did not possess more of the little buggers, who is to say that he would not multiply and overload your house?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Fruit Bat


----------



## BlueFrog

fruit bat = love


----------



## moonwitchkitty

got him for $38 on ebay going to have to get a better shadow box for him


----------



## BlueFrog

How did you get him so cheaply?! Major SCORE!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

he was under a auction start out was 1 when i started. 38 is with shipping and handling included. the bat himself was only 13.. kids thought i was crazy when i started doing the happy dance. singing i won i won.  great start to a new week.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the bat he is so cool


----------



## 22606

Neat bat skeleton that you won, moonwitchkitty.


----------



## mariem

I didn't buy this but I saw it on Pinterest and thought it is pretty cool looking.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

That's an awesome chair mariem! Would love to have a few of those.


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitchkitty, cool looking bat.
mariem, that is indeed a cool chair.


----------



## Col. Fryght

Spirit has select animatronics 1/2 off until 6/23. I pulled the trigger on this one:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I've got the Wacky Mole Clown and love him. Nice pre-season buy on him.


----------



## Always Wicked

I love him ...


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh col fright, he is awesome. how much did you pay?


----------



## 22606

Itzpopolotl said:


> That's an awesome chair mariem! Would love to have a few of those.


I agree, preferably with a darker-colored, Victorian style.

Great purchase, Col. Fryght. I found him pretty amusing when they had the clown set up last year.


----------



## Col. Fryght

hallorenescene said:


> oh my gosh col fright, he is awesome. how much did you pay?



 He was $99 plus shipping. I passed on him last year as a store display at 50% off and had some remorse. So to get him for 50% off plus shipping, it was a no brainer for me. I did get his brother last year at 50% off in the box. (See Below). I hope to have a carport corn maze with clowns as the scare feature.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, nice! In a creepy sort of way. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Col. Fryght good thing we don't live next to each other or the ToTers would think they are seeing double. LOL.

I picked up the TNT clown at the beginning of last season--he was my chosen must-have full size prop for the year (really wanted the TNT box more than the clown, but he's cool too, got him with a coupon I think) and fortunately was able to pick up Wacky Mole during their day after sale--a store display was the best I could do, so have both clowns as well. I had wanted Wacky since I saw him and kept my fingers crossed he would be left over after halloween in one of the few Spirits in my area and was determined to drive to all of them if I had to. I don't know if it's his wacky eyes, fluoresent costume and makeup or the fact he wacks moles (so remember that game at carnivals as a kid) or what but know you will love setting up both of these guys for your haunt. You don't happen to have Uncle Charlie clown too do you? He was my first clown from a few years back. Bought him with a coupon first day and he sold out and was hard to come by the rest of that season. He's more of the creepy clown. 

Spirit's sale right now is attractive especially if you need something for this year's set up. I'm pretty sure the only other time they offer the 50% is the day after. With stores in my area I hate to pay for shipping. Their not known for great shipping costs. Has that improved at all?


----------



## hallorenescene

col fright, you have 2 seriously awesome props. we saw the tnt clown set up at spirit last year. my grandson wanted me to get him so bad, but I had to stick with a prop for our theme last year. we have in the past done a clown theme. it was one of our biggest and best years. and we will do one in the future. your clown maze sounds cool. I'm sure it will be a big hit. I do see a prop on sale I would love to have. I hope they're still on sale when I get my check.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

got some cool patterns for my DOD theme this year


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I picked up the wacky mole clown last year during the 50% off sales, and I think he's a great buy. Definitely the highlight of the clown props Spirit had last year.


----------



## BlueFrog

moonwitchkitty said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/ndandet10/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=
> has some other bats from indonesia though $30. saw some cook monkey skulls on ebay too.
> 
> cant wait until my new guy comes in. me may go on the wall next to frank. always wanted a bat skelly



*moonwitchkitty* and anyone else considering the purchase of skulls, skeletons, mounts, furs, teeth, claws, whatever, _please_ read some of my previous comments about the legality of importing wildlife parts into the United States without an import permit; most can be found within my wolf prop building thread. IANA lawyer but know enough to feel confident raising a great big CAUTION flag! You must have an import permit ($100 for a year + often additional inspection fees) to bring ANY wildlife parts into the U.S. from any other country, including Canada.

That warning goes double for the monkey skulls. If they are from crab-eating macaques (sometimes called Sumatran monkeys on eBay) and being shipped from Indonesia they are 100% illegal. Indonesia permits the export only of live, farm-raised macaques for medical research. All other exports of macaques, alive or dead, are prohibited by Indonesian law, which is enforced on U.S. soil. I have spoken directly to the team in Indonesia charged with granting CITES permits for wildlife export and would be happy to share the emails with any interested parties. That fact has not prevented unscrupulous individuals from selling dead macaque parts, usually paws or skulls, to unsuspecting US buyers via eBay and Etsy.

Oftentimes the US FWS will permit multiple shipments to reach their intended destination, so that when they do raid that person's house, there are that many more counts of illegal trafficking with which to charge them. Potentially, the more shipments, the greater your risk.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow didnt know that


----------



## Neuf350Z

Been looking everywhere for a pair of wall lights for my cemetery columns and came upon these at Lowes

http://images.lowes.com/product/converted/725916/725916104665lg.jpg

They were listed as out of stock so I called them to see if they'd get any more in and they told me they'd been discontinued. BUT the woman I spoke to looked around at other stores to see if they were in stock elsewhere and she found them in a Maryland store (I'm in MA) and they were only $3 each on clearance! So they're shipping them out to me. They're going for at least $40 each on Ebay so I'm glad I called!


----------



## Always Wicked

that's wonderful rockstar!!!!


----------



## Always Wicked

Hubby picked up the Dremel attachment set at lowes on the after Father's Day clearance sale and I got the baking stuff at hobby lobby and yes I checked the dates the brownies are good till August and the frosting is good till November - but I will be freezing the brownies mixes to make sure they stay fresh


----------



## im the goddess

Rockstar, great lantern at a great price. Congratulation.

Bluefrog, thanks for the heads up. Hopefully, your information will save someone from a huge headache and more.

Always wicked, I'll have to check out Lowes to see if that set is on sale here. I had it in my hand on Sunday.


----------



## Bethany

Was in Big Lots yesterday, among other stores, and they have a huge buy out of Air Fresheners.  The solids that you turn the top on. Lot of Halloween ones. I bought a few. 

Also bought some sharpie markers for the other signs I need to make yet.


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitch, those are great patterns.
rockstar, those are wonderful
always, yummy brownies. nice buy on the tool set.


----------



## 22606

Glad that you were able to get those superb lights for your columns, Rockstar Graphics. 
Always Wicked, great buys


----------



## printersdevil

Great buys! Rockstar Graphics, those are wonderful and what a GREAT price.


----------



## mamadada

This was emailed to me today in an HGTV email. I so want these! If they work they would be so cool!!!! They are TIKI brand and the vase iscolor changing LED.


----------



## punkineater

Fantastic finds from the HF crew this last week:
beautiful divination board printersdevil!
Itz, what a score on all of those bottles & shot glasses! Partaay at your house?
moonwitchkitty~goes without saying how much I LOVE your new bat skelly! Dead things...yeeesss.
mariem, I saw that chair on Pinterest too~it's awesome!
Col. Fryght~looks like you've cornered the market on the creepy clowns for a song, they're great!

So we had a family gathering this weekend, and my brother scored on finding 
me some cool props for $1 each. The head talks & moans, eyes light up & move side 
to side, creepy!..the candelabra is also animated & who can't use an extra mace? Good
thing he brought me a fix.


----------



## Penumbra

Cool score pumpkineater. Although I thing the head is inside out, he's supposed to be IN the tray. Lol


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome pumpkin eater!


----------



## Always Wicked

mamadada said:


> This was emailed to me today in an HGTV email. I so want these! If they work they would be so cool!!!! They are TIKI brand and the vase iscolor changing LED.


those would be so cool for my pirate scene if i had not already bought other torches.. and mine are also by the tiki brand. but they are the bronze and black looking ones ..


----------



## 22606

That is an interesting type of torch, mamadada. 
Fantastic haul, punkineater.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

got a big block of clay in today going to get crackalakin on some skulls i saw online the other day. if i can see how it looks i can replicate it. will post hopefully this week, if i'm done. also have a few bones i have found in the woods (yes it was in season) i want to put together. will post the pics on the showcase your recent craft


----------



## hallorenescene

mamadada, those are very pretty tikki lights.
pumpkineater, I have that head. he is in the tray wrong. I have my skeleton bride holding his head in her bouquet of flowers. then I have a headless groom standing beside her. I love it. I also have that candelabra. I love them both. nice mace as well.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

punkineater said:


> Itz, what a score on all of the bottles & shot glasses! Partaay at your house?
> 
> View attachment 200647


Lol well the beer itself was for my dad for Father's Day. We usually recycle bottles but I will rinse them out and add them to my collection of beer and wine bottles that I like. I don't care for beer, I prefer wine.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

mamadada said:


> This was emailed to me today in an HGTV email. I so want these! If they work they would be so cool!!!! They are TIKI brand and the vase iscolor changing LED.


Those look awesome. Would love some to place around our pool.


----------



## punkineater

hallorenescene said:


> mamadada, those are very pretty tikki lights.
> pumpkineater, I have that head. he is in the tray wrong. I have my skeleton bride holding his head in her bouquet of flowers. then I have a headless groom standing beside her. I love it. I also have that candelabra. I love them both. nice mace as well.


The setup didn't look right to me either, but for a freebie from my brother, I was a happy camper. Penumbra noticed also. I'll have to see how his head ended up on the tray bottom & if I can find a remedy. I like your idea~do you have any pics? Does your candelabras jaw move when it sings?


----------



## hallorenescene

my bride and lucky doomed groom

oh, my candelabra looks like yours, but I think my flames light up. I don't remember the mouth moving or it singing


----------



## hallorenescene

a close up of the doomed groom.


----------



## 22606

Congratulations to the blushing bride and handsome groom, hallo


----------



## punkineater

oooo! Yes, congratulations indeed. The bouquet is to die for! Hmmm..Mine might have a little plastic surgery in his future....
Thank you for the pics hallo!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, your bride and groom props are great! That's getting creative.


----------



## Bethany

I love the bride & groom. LOL Need a loving couple like that for 2016 which will be our 25th & we'll use the Halloween Bash to celebrate. 

I like the "uncle fester" head on the bottom side too. I actually thought it was a "mounted head"


----------



## BlueFrog

Hallo, love the happy newlyweds. How is it I've never heard the term "doomed groom" despite the fact I am using one in my haunt this year?!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Funny pic of the couple Hallo. She's quite the looker herself. I guess some women simply can't let go of a guy!


----------



## matrixmom

Found these in Arcadia, FL but on sale for $31.99 in store. Bought 2.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/white-oak-whiskey-barrel-planter-25-in-dia?cm_vc=-10005

They also had potion bottles that have their own labels for $4.99 but I cant find a pic anywhere on website, but they were in store. They looked like this in case anyone is interested...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/175787362/vintage-remedy-bottle-dr-baldwins?ref=market


----------



## punkineater

Great buy on those half oak barrels, MM, and those potion bottles are really cool too!


----------



## BlueFrog

Who needs to eat when there are vintage wolf pelts to acquire, especially when a classic grey wolf comes with a wild boar and muskrat friends? (the bear, sadly, was not included) I've been stalking this lot for what feels like months and the seller finally dropped the price to where I felt it was worth the risk that the leather might be too old to work.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks you guys. i actually have had them for a few years. I had a guy build them for me. i told him what i wanted, and I supplied the clothing and accessories, and he supplied and built the forms and put it all together. i however did arrange the head and flowers. i only posted them because pumkineater asked to see what i did with my head.

blue frog, those look so soft. nice score


----------



## Always Wicked

Hallo -love your props!!! And those pelts are scary - afraid my labs would like to play with them  ....















This is the stuff I just ordered from shindigz- I got multiples of the twirly things and two trees - the trees are battery operated and change colors - made of foam and even though they are glittery - I love them - they will be great next year as centerpcs or bathroom deco -also found 12 white taper candles at goodwill


----------



## Always Wicked

After I place my order tomorrow on lakeside( taking advantage of 5.00 shipping ) - no more buying for a month - I've got to get some of these projects finished . Plus me and the hubby are taking a quick vacation for his birthday!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

always, I love your ground breaker. and the tree is cool looking. I'm not into glitter, but I do like spooky trees. you got some nice buys. I use to order a lot from shindiz. they haven't sent me a catalog in awhile, so I hadn't even thought of them. they always had cool stuff. thanks for the complements on my props. have fun on your vacation.


----------



## Always Wicked

Yea normally I'm not a glittery person either.. But I think with black lights on these and their color changing - they are going to be awesome - with just a touch of light picking up on the glitter - yea I hope I feel like trying it out tonight  - I'm excited abt the vac also it's been 9 months since we have been anywhere- oh btw- the ground breaker was only 5.00 that's why I picked it up


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks for the info on shindiz. I am not familiar with them. Great finds there.

Hallo nice stuff. Your props are amazing.

Blue Frog, your natural things always blow me away.


----------



## punkineater

Wicked~nice finds! Never heard of shindiz but I'm also going to check it out.
BlueFrog~you are well on your way towards a wolf pack..and who can resist purchasing wolves with friends???


----------



## 22606

Phenomenal buy, BlueFrog. If you even wanted to keep one wolf pelt exactly as it is, you could do a neat skinwalker prop.

Always Wicked, nice group of items. I want to say that Michaels had the tree last year in multiple colors, although the black option is _easily_ the best.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just ordered a Bonez skeleton crow in bone color. Should have by the end of the month. 

I love my Bonez Dog and think the crow will be a favorite as well. How long have we been talking about skeleton birds on HF? Glad they decided to make the crow. Bought him for my pirate's crow nest.


----------



## BlueFrog

Always Wicked, I quite like that glittery tree. I'm doing a semi-glittered wedding scene this year and I love spooky trees so I may need to consider those. I didn't even realize Shindigz carried them, which will teach me to look only at their banners.

GoS, I just looked up that crow and even my organic stuff loving self loves him! I'm so glad you brought him to my attention. I quite like the cat too. I do need at least a few props that are weather resistant, right? 

Thanks to everyone who offered kudos on my latest acquisition. My goal has indeed been to build a wolf pack similar to this one built by the man who sold me his extra forms recently. I have a whole vignette in my mind and now I'm really close to having all the components I need. I was looking for a big white wolf and one more classic grey, so now I'm down to finding an affordable fluffy white one. There's one that's been relisted multiple times on eBay with a reserve that no one's reached, including me on multiple attempts. I got lucky on this one, maybe I'll get lucky on that one too.


----------



## hallorenescene

always, I can understand where you're coming from. every so often I buy something out of a gray area. so I can see those wicked trees as being tempting even glitterized.
gos, I bet that bonez crow is cool. is it grandin road selling it? 
shindiz is where I got my witch years ago. I love her. she works great after all these years. and if you're into scene setters, they always have great ones. at least they use to.
bluefrog, I think your haunt is going to be amazing. good luck on getting everything


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, I originally emailed Halloween Asylum to see if they had the Bonez crow this year and heard back that they hadn't seen it. They have the dog coming in so I had hoped they might have all of the animals. So I went to the source Kreepy Kevin had listed in the Prop thread and saw they were also selling it from their Amazon account in addition to their website, and ordered it there. Haven't bought from them before so felt better going thru Amazon even though it was the same seller.

An hour after ordering it from Amazon, I got another email from HA saying they checked with their source and were going to be adding it to their website. Should have known Nancy at HA would try to make it happen!! They are so responsive to their customers. A bit too late for me after getting my Amazon order confirmation, but thought worth mentioning Halloween Asylum as another source for the Bonez creatures. Nancy said something about getting a crow in a cage as well. Having ordered from them over the years and been very happy, I feel comfortable ordering from them directly. They started taking PayPal a while back and I know that makes some people feel better about ordering online. 

As for GR, I think the only thing we know they are carrying this year is the black Bonez cat since it was part of their hide-and-seek pre-Halloween Haven Facebook challenge. All should be revealed soon...


----------



## Saki.Girl

wicked cool bluefrog you find the coolest stuff


----------



## Backfromthedead

Found these two police/sheriff patches today and couldn't resist buying them. The patch with the headless horseman is the actual police patch of the town here in Illinois. The other is cool because its the patch from the tv show on fox.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

c910andace made a mention under the general shopping thread about Pottery Barn. Got me curious to check out PB to see whether they had started halloween yet and so did a search there. Saw the skeleton c910andace mentioned but was more excited by the Super Low price on the set of snake filler that I had bought two of last year. Only 3.99. And the gorgeous white ceramic skull featured with the snakes was on clearance as well. I have this as well and it is really nice and heavy. Oh, free shipping on both. ....I posted links under the Coupon, Discount and Promotions area so check it out for more detailed info. 

Thanks c910andace. Without your passing mention I wouldn't have seen this in time to order and pass the info on here.


----------



## HexMe

Duplicate post -- sorry


----------



## HexMe

Today I bought this:

View attachment 200933


We closed just today! Can't wait to decorate it for Halloween, it has such a great porch. I'm thinking classic graveyard in the front, window silhouettes, FCG in the attic, pumpkins and cobwebby porch. SUPER excited for the future in our new home!


----------



## printersdevil

Hex Me, congratulations! That is fabulous looking. What Halloween potential!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Congrats HexMe and decorate in great health! I love your large enclosed porch area, so, so useful in any weather. The house has lots of great bones, very classic style. The kids are going to love seeing you decorating it. Any idea if you have competition in your new neighborhood?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Awwwww HexMe, that is one cool house! Congratulations! Love the lines of it, the column are spectacular...such a great house to 
"hauntify".....can't wait to see what you turn it into.


----------



## punkineater

congrats on the beautiful home HexMe~can't wait to see it all decorated up for Halloween!


----------



## Bethany

Congratulations HexMe!!! I am sure you are super excited!! Great house to decorate for Halloween.
I am planning for our first Halloween in our new house this year too!!


----------



## 22606

The patches are really neat, Backfromthedead.
Stunning house, HexMe. Congratulations.


----------



## im the goddess

Hexme, your new house is lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## HexMe

Thanks everyone! We're SO happy to have found this house. Of course, while home shopping, we wanted to make sure it would gussy up nicely for the high holiday. Bedrooms, bathrooms, yeah, yeah, sure, square footage, whatever...what's the Halloween decorating/party potential? LOL. We feel so lucky to have found this home. The future feels bright.

GOS - I have no idea if there are any competitions. We just met the lovely neighbors (score!) and I can ask them about it. They have 3 little girls next door so I'm all but assured having at least 3 TOT's. Very exciting!


----------



## Bethany

HexMe said:


> Thanks everyone! We're SO happy to have found this house. Of course, while home shopping, we wanted to make sure it would gussy up nicely for the high holiday. Bedrooms, bathrooms, yeah, yeah, sure, square footage, whatever...what's the Halloween decorating/party potential? LOL. We feel so lucky to have found this home. The future feels bright.
> 
> GOS - I have no idea if there are any competitions. We just met the lovely neighbors (score!) and I can ask them about it. They have 3 little girls next door so I'm all but assured having at least 3 TOT's. Very exciting!


LMBO!! That is how I shopped for a house!! Halloween decorating & Party potential!!


----------



## LairMistress

I love it! We were just trying to decide how to re-do our front porch (bought the house last May). He wants to fully enclose it, I don't. We have pillars too, but they are shrimpy replacements that don't fit the spaces where the originals were.

I don't know who did that, but I want to kick them. Hard! I really love the way that yours looks so open. I may have to show him the picture, and see if he would be willing to take out our rails, and put in full pillars like yours. (probably not, but hey, it's worth a shot, haha)

I also want to do something with our little "peak window" like you have in your attic. Yours is gorgeous! Ours is a slatted window with a vent in it.  I want to put in real windows (sliding), and put up a little mini-balcony with a wrought iron rail, so I can put decorations on it. Another house in town has that, and I fell in love with it. He doesn't think that we can pull it off, though. 

We have also been talking about putting in those pretty windows framing the front door, like you have. One of the previous owners of our home replaced the front door, with one that opens the opposite way that it should. The light switches are all behind the door, rather than as you walk in. They moved the mailbox and doorbell to the "new correct side", but not the light switches. Oh, and they left the holes in the siding where the mailbox and doorbell used to be. *sigh* So, we are faithfully considering putting it all back the right way when we get around to remodeling that part!

Congratulations on your beautiful new home! (and haunt! hehe)



HexMe said:


> Today I bought this:
> 
> View attachment 200933
> 
> 
> We closed just today! Can't wait to decorate it for Halloween, it has such a great porch. I'm thinking classic graveyard in the front, window silhouettes, FCG in the attic, pumpkins and cobwebby porch. SUPER excited for the future in our new home!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from flea market, not much to report, my wife picked this up for a dollar. It has the Kohls sticker on the bottom, retails for $24.99, wifey says its a candy holder?


----------



## mickkell

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hallo, I originally emailed Halloween Asylum to see if they had the Bonez crow this year and heard back that they hadn't seen it. They have the dog coming in so I had hoped they might have all of the animals. So I went to the source Kreepy Kevin had listed in the Prop thread and saw they were also selling it from their Amazon account in addition to their website, and ordered it there. Haven't bought from them before so felt better going thru Amazon even though it was the same seller.
> 
> An hour after ordering it from Amazon, I got another email from HA saying they checked with their source and were going to be adding it to their website. Should have known Nancy at HA would try to make it happen!! They are so responsive to their customers. A bit too late for me after getting my Amazon order confirmation, but thought worth mentioning Halloween Asylum as another source for the Bonez creatures. Nancy said something about getting a crow in a cage as well. Having ordered from them over the years and been very happy, I feel comfortable ordering from them directly. They started taking PayPal a while back and I know that makes some people feel better about ordering online.
> 
> As for GR, I think the only thing we know they are carrying this year is the black Bonez cat since it was part of their hide-and-seek pre-Halloween Haven Facebook challenge. All should be revealed soon...


Spiders of the Web has all your looking for,Dog,Cat,Crow skellys


----------



## Always Wicked

Hex.. the house is exceptional............ i love it..


----------



## Haunted Nana

Awesome house Hex I wish you many many good years of Haunting.


----------



## bobzilla

I found this Boris talking skull today at the flea market.
It's new in the box. Only had to pay 5 bones for him


----------



## 22606

Fantastic deal, bobzilla.

I bought this hanging metal wall art while at Art Van Furniture tonight. It is around 4' long/wide (can be hung either way) and normally sells for a very reasonable $25, although I got it for $20 due to the VIP sale.


----------



## Bethany

I have a friend that works at an Art Van store. Wonder if I can get a good discount....


----------



## matrixmom

hahaha 5bones D) it even has a microbone! Wonder who has the macro?
Great find!



bobzilla said:


> I found this Boris talking skull today at the flea market.
> It's new in the box. Only had to pay 5 bones for him
> View attachment 200960


----------



## matrixmom

Hexme - beuatiful home and yes! perfect for halloween!!! Def do all the ideas you mentioned they will be perfect!
Heres some inspiration:


----------



## punkineater

Nice finds, bozilla & garthgoyle!
Fab inspiration pics MM!


----------



## HexMe

Thanks again, guys! I knew my fellow haunters would best "get" why I love the house. For it's Halloween potential!

Matrix - thanks for the inspiration. I'm planning on hanging a set of pulled back black drapes where people will be going up the steps, like in that first picture. I love that look!


----------



## punkineater

Free score today from my daughter~in~love 
Big box of porcelain dolls, extra parts, heads, etc. 8 dresses, inc 3 bridesmaids dresses, 1 wedding dress w/veil & 2 petticoats, Capt America & Lilly Munster costumes with accessories; wigs,etc.


----------



## hallorenescene

backfromthe dead, those patches are cool. the real patch is a good find.
ghostofspooky, those snakes look so realistic. that's not a bad price.
hexme, WOW! that is a beautiful house. that will be fun to decorate
that is a cute little candy holder scorpion.


----------



## hallorenescene

bobzilla, I have boris. we use him a lot. good find
garth, that is a very pretty wall hanging
love your daughter in law pumpkin, all those gifts are wonderful.


----------



## printersdevil

pumpkin eater, great score!


----------



## Bethany

punkineater said:


> View attachment 201079
> View attachment 201080
> View attachment 201081
> View attachment 201082
> View attachment 201083
> 
> Free score today from my daughter~in~love
> Big box of porcelain dolls, extra parts, heads, etc. 8 dresses, inc 3 bridesmaids dresses, 1 wedding dress w/veil & 2 petticoats, Capt America & Lilly Munster costumes with accessories; wigs,etc.


LOVE LOVE LOVE the Wedding dress!! I could see my daughter picking out something similar when she walks down the isle. 

Great score on EVERYTHING!! 



hallorenescene said:


> bobzilla, I have boris. we use him a lot. good find
> garth, that is a very pretty wall hanging
> love your daughter in law pumpkin, all those gifts are wonderful.


Hallor did you see the signs in the Fortune teller thead?


----------



## hallorenescene

betahny, I did. I picked the Ouija one. thank you so much for doing that.


----------



## 22606

Terrific haul, punkineater, made even better by the fact that all were free.


----------



## punkineater

30% off sale at Big Lots..
Landscape fabric now 5.60
fencing now 4.20


----------



## 22606

Nice, punkineater. I bought a good amount of that same plastic fencing years ago at Dollar Tree.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Although I think Dollar Tree sold the fence as separate sections for a $1 each. I believe when I bought my fencing at Big Lots, have bought two different designs in the past, the black one shown above came as 8 pieces maybe for that price which during their summer sale/clearance makes it a good deal in comparison. The more ornate brown iron fencing came as either 6 or 4 pieces to a pack. In the end the better deal is determined by cost per foot.


----------



## 22606

You are correct about that, GoS. If BL sells them in an 8-piece set, catching them on sale for that amount is the better buy, no doubt. I also like the new one that they have this year, with fleurs-de-lis in the design.


----------



## LairMistress

Dang, I knew I should have hit Big Lots while I was in town today!

I bought a heat gun (finally) at Harbor Freight, and some Nightmare Before Christmas mini figures that I posted about on the Five Below 2014 thread that I started. One of my figure boxes was empty, though.


----------



## mamadada

Perfect for Halloween and Christmas decorating! Love it lots!!!!


----------



## Kenneth

Purchased these today! A set of spirit dice and a vintage quija board!


----------



## myerman82

I used to have the Ouija board. I never heard if spirit dice. I will have to look them up. Nice finds.


----------



## punkineater

Kenneth said:


> Purchased these today! A set of spirit dice and a vintage quija board!


Love these Kenneth!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well my order for a skeleton Bonez crow shipped today. Think it shipped from NY so probably won't get here til first part of next week. If no one has posted a photo of one before then I'll do so. Bought him for my pirates crow nest.


----------



## Serpentia

HexMe said:


> Today I bought this:
> 
> View attachment 200933
> 
> 
> We closed just today! Can't wait to decorate it for Halloween, it has such a great porch. I'm thinking classic graveyard in the front, window silhouettes, FCG in the attic, pumpkins and cobwebby porch. SUPER excited for the future in our new home!


SAAA-WEEET! 

You need an appropriate mannequin peeking out of the attic window. Your house is awesome and I am jealous. In the nicest way, of course. Enjoy your new digs!


----------



## Jules17

HexMe said:


> Today I bought this:
> 
> View attachment 200933
> 
> 
> We closed just today! Can't wait to decorate it for Halloween, it has such a great porch. I'm thinking classic graveyard in the front, window silhouettes, FCG in the attic, pumpkins and cobwebby porch. SUPER excited for the future in our new home!


Love your house! Beautiful! It's got endless Halloween possibilities! Can't wait to see it all decorated!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Photo with Pottery Barn Snake vase filler*



hallorenescene said:


> backfromthe dead, those patches are cool. the real patch is a good find.
> ghostofspooky, those snakes look so realistic. that's not a bad price.
> hexme, WOW! that is a beautiful house. that will be fun to decorate
> that is a cute little candy holder scorpion.



It's windy here today and I was having trouble staging this without stuff falling over or flying off the shelf all the time, but caught this quick photo of the snakes with my witch doctor mask (from HA) and a skull topped staff (feathers from a DT wind catcher...although it was doing a bad job today at that task!)....(come to think of it maybe it's called a dream catcher and that could explain why it wasn't working LOL.)

I'll try to get another photo of the snakes later showing a close up. They are a nice black; and textured and solid, so no hollow body that will flip over and look fake. Hope you can kind of tell from the photo. Flexible rubber, so they drape nicely and move in the wind but do kind of off-gas that rubbery smell and shouldn't be left in the sun. Fine for indoors or at night which is when we decorate our outdoors for the night of Halloween. Plus we have the PB skull lantern (that's also on PB clearance) so I also use the snakes indoors as pictured on the Pottery Barn Coupon/Discounts thread. 

For my jungle theme I want to do a snake pit, kind of like in Indiana Jones and think they will be perfect. Also want to keep one or two maybe for my snake wreath like Martha Stewart sold a few years ago on GR that I couldn't bring myself to buy yet wanted anyway.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's a few closeup photos of one of the Pottery Barn snake fillers. 46-inches long and comes in a set of 3. I suspect once they sell out at this price of $3.99 that will be it for cheap for the season. Actually nothing cheap about these snakes, just inexpensive. BTW the 2014 price is $24.50 for the set of 3.










and even closer.....










See how nice and flexible it is regardless of how I posed it on things.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome looking snakes although I HATE snakes. 

Kenneth, that looks like my Ouija. Love the spirit dice. What exactly are they? Never heard of them

I've had my Big Lots fencing for several years now. I love it and mine is a dark green. I picked it up late in the season on clearance, too. Love BL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Me Too!!! Couldn't stand them in our yard when I was a kid. And now I live where we have black widows in our yard (and tarantulas on hiking trails, plus snakes). Not sure which I dislike more.

Just went to Pottery Barn's site, had been on it this a.m. and they were still on sale then, I see they have now raised the price of the snake filler and the skull lantern back to regular retail. I know some 80+ people saw the Coupon Discount thread on these since I posted about the sale and hope a number of you were able to place an order if you wanted them.


----------



## hallorenescene

Kenneth, I never heard of spirit dice either. how do they work? you should post this on the fortune teller thread.
ghost of spookie, those snakes look real from my view. I am really digging your witch doctor mask. and your mermaid is tops.


----------



## Kenneth

printersdevil said:


> Kenneth, that looks like my Ouija. Love the spirit dice. What exactly are they? Never heard of them


Thanks! They're kind of like a Quija board, in that they're used to communicate with spirits. The only difference is that instead of a planchett and board you ask a question and then toss the dice and try and make out words and phrases. If you look closely in that picture you can see the word "car" just to the left, which was odd because I asked "where are you?" 

Needless to say they are still sitting in my car right now. lol


----------



## hallorenescene

Kenneth, did that freak you out?


----------



## punkineater

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It's windy here today and I was having trouble staging this without stuff falling over or flying off the shelf all the time, but caught this quick photo of the snakes with my witch doctor mask (from HA) and a skull topped staff (feathers from a DT wind catcher...although it was doing a bad job today at that task!)....(come to think of it maybe it's called a dream catcher and that could explain why it wasn't working LOL.)
> 
> I'll try to get another photo of the snakes later showing a close up. They are a nice black; and textured and solid, so no hollow body that will flip over and look fake. Hope you can kind of tell from the photo. Flexible rubber, so they drape nicely and move in the wind but do kind of off-gas that rubbery smell and shouldn't be left in the sun. Fine for indoors or at night which is when we decorate our outdoors for the night of Halloween. Plus we have the PB skull lantern (that's also on PB clearance) so I also use the snakes indoors as pictured on the Pottery Barn Coupon/Discounts thread.
> 
> For my jungle theme I want to do a snake pit, kind of like in Indiana Jones and think they will be perfect. Also want to keep one or two maybe for my snake wreath like Martha Stewart sold a few years ago on GR that I couldn't bring myself to buy yet wanted anyway.


Love all of your voodoo stuff, GOS!!! Those snakes do look scary real!


----------



## Kenneth

hallorenescene said:


> Kenneth, did that freak you out?



Yes and no. 

I have a very strong mental shield that I think protects me from a lot of that. I'm a firm believer in that things like this only have as much power as you give it, so I choose to not really give it any. But that also makes it harder for me to read my Tarot cards and other spiritual things because it's hard for me to bring down that harsh, skeptic mentality that is one half of my personality(I'm a Leo-Virgo cuspian so i'm half like fiery, wild, spiritual and half logical, orderly skeptic--how's that for opposites? lol)

Basically i'm most fearful of humans more so than spirits.


----------



## Dementedone

Hey guys, bought this dress today on eBay. It was $10 but I thought it looked carnival like. It is sad that someone actually wore this at one point. Yikes!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I bought this today so excited 
this will be getting a make over and be a gift for a friend


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome dress---in a costume sort of way. Also the parasol, saki!

I found another pair of wooden knitting needles that are about the size of fat drum sticks. I will use for Vampire Kits. they are not as big as the ones I got last weekend. These are homemade from dowel rods and one is a little bigger than the other. I assume they were used for knitting since they were with the yar at a thrift store.


----------



## 22606

Kenneth, those are great buys.

GoS, the snakes are fabulous for the price. That witch doctor mask is wicked.
Dementedone, the dress is hideous (meant in the nicest way); it will surely be ideal for your carnival theme.

I am sure that the makeover will be superb, but the parasol looks stunning even like that, Saki.


----------



## punkineater

Perfect carnival dress dementedone~
Saki, the parasol is beautiful!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Please read if you ordered the PB snake filler on sale...*

If anyone ordered the Pottery Barn snake vase filler on sale and got your order cancelled, please see the info posted under the PB snake thread in Coupons/Discounts. These were the snakes that I posted photos of just the other day back a few pages. I wasn't happy to get my cancellation last night, particularly in light of the fact their website said stock had arrived, and glad I called this morning to talk to them. It will require another call to them but you will get your snakes at the sale price.


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks everyone ya I think it looks amazing too but it will fit perfect with someone’s Halloween wedding when I am done


----------



## BlueFrog

The scariest thing about my upcoming wolf pack? Their uncanny ability to eat my money. I should display them all with wallets in their mouths. Today I bought them a top-of-the-line jawset and tongue because I got a great deal - nevermind that even with a heavy discount due to it being secondhand, it was still a lot more expensive than anything I would have normally bought them. At this rate, I'm going to need to turn to necromancy so the wolves can hunt down dinner for me.

My phoenix burns money as well. I decided that the custom-dyed pheasant skin I bought previously wasn't quite right, especially once I saw a cheaper way to do it, so another purchase is en route. At this point, I own more feathers than Dita Von Teese.


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> My phoenix burns money as well.


Oh, the irony... A wolf should be holding the phoenix in its jaws, which in turn should have the remnants of an empty, tattered wallet lodged in its beak


----------



## BlueFrog

Garth, that sounds like the makings of an art installation. Just add pretentious title and we'd be set


----------



## punkineater

I'd buy TWO tickets to see your show, Frog & Garth!


----------



## hallorenescene

Kenneth...BOO. I'M A HUMAN. LOL.
demented one, I think it was worn in mary poppins. or as a candy vender at a game. it screams attention.
saki, I absolutely love that umbrella. you wouldn't have to do anything to it. I find it perfect as it is. well, if you change it, could you post pictures?


----------



## printersdevil

I ordered this Saturday from ebay and it came in today. It is just a cheap mask, but I think it will work for one of my fortune tellers.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Cool mask printer


----------



## cai88

Thanks to Spookie I purchased the PB skull. You rock!


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you! Several sellers on ebay had these and each one looked like the face was a little different. One seemed to have fuller cheeks and not so many wrinkles. If I thought it really looked different, I would order it and change the head scarf. I just don't want to order it and find it is the same one. Hummm.... I may send them a pic of this and ask if their really is different. I would love one more mask.

I do have one coming tomorrow and wanted three tellers.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a good mask printer.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> Kenneth...BOO. I'M A HUMAN. LOL.
> demented one, I think it was worn in mary poppins. or as a candy vender at a game. it screams attention.
> saki, I absolutely love that umbrella. you wouldn't have to do anything to it. I find it perfect as it is. well, if you change it, could you post pictures?


I will post pics for sure it will be changed


----------



## 22606

Fantastic mask for the fortune teller, printersdevil.


----------



## punkineater

Love the mask printersdevil~so much so that I also ordered one from ebay! She will 
be perfect for the seance room.


----------



## Paint It Black

Printers, The fortune teller mask is perfect. You didn't even need her scarf, though, did you? I love all the scarves you have found recently.


----------



## LairMistress

I picked this cherub box up at Goodwill for about $2 yesterday. I'm not entirely sure that I will use it in my cemetery, because it seems like it would be something at a child's grave, and I kinda want to stay away from that. I may use it for a mold for making tombstone pieces at some time, though. I hve to stop buying cherubs, because I have at least half a dozen now, all for mold-making!

Sadly, I did not buy the clock that I posted. It was still there yesterday, but I was being cheap, haha. I'm waiting for half off yellow day! I keep buying things that I think will be awesome for a project, and then not actually doing the project. Although I was thinking that maybe I could incorporate the clock into our entryway if anyone would see it when they come to ToT. Trying to justify that purchase, haha.

I also picked up the iron on transfers at DT today (which I posted on the DT thread). Now I need a cheap dark t-shirt to try one out on. I plan on using a photo of our static ghost lady all lit up by the blacklights, with the name of the "haunt" on it. I'm thinking I'll get iron on letters and put "STAFF" on the back, too. Now if only it was a "real haunt" and not just a scene.


----------



## Bethany

LairMistress said:


> View attachment 201412
> 
> 
> I picked this cherub box up at Goodwill for about $2 yesterday. I'm not entirely sure that I will use it in my cemetery, because it seems like it would be something at a child's grave, and I kinda want to stay away from that. I may use it for a mold for making tombstone pieces at some time, though. I hve to stop buying cherubs, because I have at least half a dozen now, all for mold-making!
> 
> Sadly, I did not buy the clock that I posted. It was still there yesterday, but I was being cheap, haha. I'm waiting for half off yellow day! I keep buying things that I think will be awesome for a project, and then not actually doing the project. Although I was thinking that maybe I could incorporate the clock into our entryway if anyone would see it when they come to ToT. Trying to justify that purchase, haha.
> 
> I also picked up the iron on transfers at DT today (which I posted on the DT thread). Now I need a cheap dark t-shirt to try one out on. I plan on using a photo of our static ghost lady all lit up by the blacklights, with the name of the "haunt" on it. I'm thinking I'll get iron on letters and put "STAFF" on the back, too. Now if only it was a "real haunt" and not just a scene.



A note on the Iron on transfers. There are special ones for Dark Fabric. I'd do a test on something first.


----------



## BlueFrog

Saki, that parasol is terrific. Can't wait to see what you do with it. 

Printersdevil, that mask will make a great fortune teller. There's something about grouping women in threes, isn't there? I do the same thing with mine whenever I can.

LairMistress, I think I speak for the group when I say you are KILLING us by waiting to purchase that clock! I was half-tempted to ask if you'd buy it and ship it to me, I like it that well. "I have a lot of projects I never get done" is not an acceptable excuse - we're all in that same position


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog said:


> LairMistress, I think I speak for the group when I say you are KILLING us by waiting to purchase that clock! I was half-tempted to ask if you'd buy it and ship it to me, I like it that well. "I have a lot of projects I never get done" is not an acceptable excuse - we're all in that same position


Haha. Amen, sister!


LairMistress, it is not so far-fetched to have something the tot'ers can see from the front steps. I always have a prop or two that I won't take outside. I put them in the entryway inside, so people at the door can enjoy them too.


----------



## LairMistress

Sorry folks! 

I do plan on going back tomorrow to see if it's still there. I'm trying to figure out how to fit it in, but I do have a few other pieces for "someday" when I have an entry way that people can walk into. So, why not add the clock to the someday list? 

Now, if it's not there tomorrow, you can all yell at me.




BlueFrog said:


> Saki, that parasol is terrific. Can't wait to see what you do with it.
> 
> Printersdevil, that mask will make a great fortune teller. There's something about grouping women in threes, isn't there? I do the same thing with mine whenever I can.
> 
> LairMistress, I think I speak for the group when I say you are KILLING us by waiting to purchase that clock! I was half-tempted to ask if you'd buy it and ship it to me, I like it that well. "I have a lot of projects I never get done" is not an acceptable excuse - we're all in that same position


----------



## BlueFrog

LairMistress said:


> Sorry folks!
> 
> I do plan on going back tomorrow to see if it's still there. I'm trying to figure out how to fit it in, but I do have a few other pieces for "someday" when I have an entry way that people can walk into. So, why not add the clock to the someday list?


:relief: I, for one, get nervous when people start applying that "logic" thing to their haunt project list. 



LairMistress said:


> Now, if it's not there tomorrow, you can all yell at me.


Oh, we will. Trust me, we will


----------



## QueenHalloween

I bought a spooky organ that a guy turned into an amazing/fogging/sound producing/self-playing prop! Can't wait to have it at our party this year!


----------



## BlueFrog

Queen Halloween, my mandible is available. One look at that prop, and it fell to the floor  WOW doesn't even begin to cover my feelings about your purchase!


----------



## QueenHalloween

Thank you BlueFrog! I'm really excited about it too!

I'm storing it at my parent's house for the time being, but once I can, I will take pictures of the set-up in back. I would think that someone who was mechanical (or patient enough to figure it out) could replicate the organ. I see free and cheap organs on Craigslist, so that's a start.


----------



## Rustie

Wow, fantastic score! Can't wait to see better photos.


----------



## BlueFrog

I try to buy one really big, flashy, oh wow piece each year. If that organ had shown up in my area, that would have been the one!


----------



## MrMordrid

This http://youtu.be/nU4KmNj0f1k


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow QH,that is one amazing score, so jealous


----------



## Paint It Black

QueenHalloween, that is an amazing prop you bought.


----------



## 22606

Nice cherub box, LairMistress.
QueenHalloween, stunning organ prop.


----------



## punkineater

Adorable cherub box, LairMistress! Mold making is something on my to-try list.
QueenHalloween, well you just blew my socks off.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Picked up this dated bathroom light fixture for a buck. Planning to turn it vertical and make a new elevator call plate that will stand out better than the paper one I've used in the past.
Also got a pack of large convex glass magnets (shown below) - I'm going to strip the magnet, paper backing and image off and replace it with up & down symbols. I think the convex glass will give it a nice raised button look.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweenqueen, that organ is very cool. I have an organ, but it's not halloweenified like yours. 
mrmordrid, are you saying you got that zombie prop? he's very cool in a morbid way.
lairmistress, I like the cherub box. I think boxes like that are very pretty. so how do you do mold making? years ago I got at a thrift store a plaque that is a row of babies heads. my daughter and I had just seen the haunting, and it seemed it was right out of that movie. my daughter was so creeped out by it, she wouldn't let me put it in her room she was haunting. it's this weird material though. you have to hold it very carefully, or your fingers go right through it. and it's very heavy. so it's hard to hold carefully. I would love to make a mold from it so I could make one that is of better material so it wouldn't be so fragile. but I don't want to destroy it trying to make a mold too. 
poco, that is a genius idea. it would be over my head to do. kudos that you can do it.


----------



## printersdevil

Hey Pumkineater, we are going to have twins! yea!!

Here is the second fortune teller mask that I got. It looks sort of funny here because I didn't have a wig head. I just stuck it on a big bottle of hand sanitizer so the cheeks and eyes look weird. She is pretty cool though---lots of makeup and a purple scarf.









Pumpkin Eater, come and join the fun on the Fortune Teller thread in the Party Ideas board. I don't remember you posting there. We want details and photos of your séance room!!!! Besides were are related now. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, your fortune tellers are going to rock this year.


----------



## LairMistress

hallo, I love that plaque! It does look like it came from the movie. I don't know what it's made of, but maybe recycled paper? In that case, mold making with it would ruin it, and probably not turn out good replicas. It might be possible, but someone with experience would have to give tips on that, because I've only made a few things so far, and none have turned out like I expected. I nearly sliced my thumb off trying to remove an ornament from a soap mold several years ago, because I forgot to prep the mold so it would pop out easily, and I stupidly got out a pair of scissors to pry it out with. Needless to say, I made exactly one ornament that year. 

I have a couple of tutorials pinned, on mold-making. I haven't checked them lately, but I know that one involves using silicone from a tube. I can't remember if that's the one that you already need the mold for, or if it's one that you can make the mold with.

My other attempt at mold making involved using clay to make a mold of a lion's head decoration that was on a couple of toothbrush holders that I bought at a dollar store. They only had three, and I needed four, so I bought the water cup that coordinated, except it did not have lions on it. So, I meant to make the lions with hot glue in the clay mold, and add them so it would match the holders. I figured it would be dark, and they looked a little rough anyway, almost stone-like. It did turn out, but that's right about the time that the ex husband and I started having problems, and I never got around to finishing the project. My intention for them was to make stanchion toppers.

I was just thinking last night, that I need to finish that!


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, that's why I've never tried to do it, I'm afraid I would ruin it. and then there's the ones who tell you they know what they're doing, and don't, so it makes me leary. I never heard of recycled paper, but that is what it looks like. and then it's painted white. so don't you think there is a mold out there somewhere? I mean, how did they form this? I would love to have a mold for this. anyway, thanks for telling me what you know.


----------



## cai88

The minions and I just picked up these few items at an estate sale. I figured there are a few members here that may want that fortune teller mask. I picked it up thinking of them so PM me if you want it with your address  I have to take pictures of the things I picked up last week.


----------



## punkineater

PoCo~your idea for that light fixture is genius..will be watching to see the final makeover.
Thank you LairMistress, for my first laugh of the day! Your mold making post was hilarious 
I love, love, love that creepy baby plaque, hallo! Now that's got me thinking...
printer~what can a proud parent say? When mine arrives, albeit freakishly late by 1 week, we'll have triplets!
Yes, I will be saddling up on the Fortune Teller thread~don't know how I missed it.


----------



## punkineater

cai88~nice snag!


----------



## 22606

Interesting fixture and magnets, PoCoHauntGal.
Very unique plaque, hallo.
Another fitting mask for your theme, printersdevil.
Great finds, cai88. The child on the left there is such a stunner


----------



## Saki.Girl

cai88 said:


> View attachment 201507
> 
> 
> The minions and I just picked up these few items at an estate sale. I figured there are a few members here that may want that fortune teller mask. I picked it up thinking of them so PM me if you want it with your address  I have to take pictures of the things I picked up last week.


wow love what you got wow


----------



## Kelloween

cai88 said:


> View attachment 201507
> 
> 
> The minions and I just picked up these few items at an estate sale. I figured there are a few members here that may want that fortune teller mask. I picked it up thinking of them so PM me if you want it with your address  I have to take pictures of the things I picked up last week.


I like the guy hogging the camera..any idea who makes him??


----------



## cai88

Kelloween, I will check to see if I can get a company off of him. This estate sale had several other props. I am going to stop over again on Sunday and see if she is willing to give me a bigger bargain. 

Here are my scores from last weekend.


----------



## Bethany

Let me start off with saying that I found these Packed away.  I made most everything. My Mom used to have a ceramic shop. I haven't had them unpacked for many years.


----------



## Kelloween

Bethany said:


> Let me start off with saying that I found these Packed away.  I made most everything. My Mom used to have a ceramic shop. I haven't had them unpacked for many years.
> View attachment 201516
> View attachment 201517
> View attachment 201518
> View attachment 201519


those are great! I remember some of them back when we did ceramics.I especially remember the with on the jack'o lantern for some reason (must have been my favorite!)


----------



## Bethany

And the rest. Yes they are out right now on the ledges in the family room. 














Glad that I can once again display things I've made. Some of them light up, some don't. The Family room will be the "Museum" for Halloween. I'll have the furniture covered with sheets & my butler will be there somewhere along with all my motionettes.


----------



## Kelloween

cai88 said:


> Kelloween, I will check to see if I can get a company off of him. This estate sale had several other props. I am going to stop over again on Sunday and see if she is willing to give me a bigger bargain.
> 
> Here are my scores from last weekend.
> View attachment 201513
> 
> View attachment 201514


great score! go back, go back! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

cai88 said:


> Kelloween, I will check to see if I can get a company off of him. This estate sale had several other props. I am going to stop over again on Sunday and see if she is willing to give me a bigger bargain.
> 
> Here are my scores from last weekend.
> View attachment 201513
> 
> View attachment 201514


wow great finds you got there
fingers crossed they make you a super great deal


----------



## LairMistress

hallo, there probably is a mold out there somewhere for it. If I ever see one, I will know where to send it!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Saw this really cute picture frame that looks like an old pocket watch when I was in Homesense..
Thought it would work well for a check-out sign on the front desk in my "Witches of Wright Inn."
Super quick and easy prop.


----------



## 22606

More great items, cai88.
Fantastic ceramics, Bethany. 
The frame makes for an excellent pocket watch/sign, PoCoHauntGal.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkineater, what does the baby plaque have you thinking? I would love a mold. I would make a bunch of them.
cai88, that mask is a killer on the kid. so unproportioned. big mask, little kid. lol. it would also make a nice witches head. the lantern and big guy are very cool. I have the big guy. mine is brown cloth. they had 2 left when I got mine at walgreens after Halloween sale. they had a black one and a brown one. the worker I asked to get me one down from the ceiling informed me he already had dibs n the black one. so I got the brown one. I like the brown one better anyway. you got some other great stuff too. that skeleton bird is really awesome. good luck and I hope you score more. being the end of the sale, maybe they will give it dirt cheap.
Bethany, those are great. I love them all. I use to love going to the ceramic shop and picking out stuff and painting it. I would buy stuff to sell, fall in love with it, and keep it. I haven't put mine out for years either. I use to do a scaredy cat room for the wee ones that just displayed cute Halloween stuff, I haven't for a few years now. if I just had more room. my favorite of yours up there is the fat cat. and then the haunted house.
lairmistress, if you found a mold for that, it would make for a great Halloween
poco, that is a great idea on the watch.
don't you hate when someone writes a book.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

View attachment 201549
[/QUOTE]

Just added text through Powerpoint to a clipart clock face I had saved.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> years ago I got at a thrift store a plaque that is a row of babies heads. my daughter and I had just seen the haunting, and it seemed it was right out of that movie. my daughter was so creeped out by it, she wouldn't let me put it in her room she was haunting. it's this weird material though. you have to hold it very carefully, or your fingers go right through it. and it's very heavy. so it's hard to hold carefully. I would love to make a mold from it so I could make one that is of better material so it wouldn't be so fragile. but I don't want to destroy it trying to make a mold too.
> poco, that is a genius idea. it would be over my head to do. kudos that you can do it.


Hallo, I know you don't like to destroy dolls but you could glue faces of them to a board and sort of recreate your plaque. Spray the whole thing white or better yet cover it with a texture paint to look like stone.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Deadna said:


> Hallo, I know you don't like to destroy dolls but you could glue faces of them to a board and sort of recreate your plaque. Spray the whole thing white or better yet cover it with a texture paint to look like stone.


That's a good idea - it would replicate it quite well.
Next you'll need a catchy family name for your haunted Septuplets. 

Kinda reminds me of these plaster ones - they are a bit spooky looking!


----------



## Laurie S.

Don't have pictures to share, but this past weekend at my second job cleaning houses, a teacher friend of mine wanted me to look through some of her storage stuff for possibilities for my own classroom. I found two unopened packages of pumpkin cutouts (probably 50 pumpkins in all) and a huge, laminated bulletin board decoration of the Headless Horseman!! I am so stoked!!


----------



## Bethany

Ok all these baby heads & such are giving me ideas for my nursery sign & wall decor.  Like I need more "to do". lol


----------



## 22606

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Kinda reminds me of these plaster ones - they are a bit spooky looking!
> View attachment 201583


A bit? Those are really neat, PCHG.



Laurie S. said:


> ...I found two unopened packages of pumpkin cutouts (probably 50 pumpkins in all) and a huge, laminated bulletin board decoration of the Headless Horseman!! I am so stoked!!


Those sound like great finds, Laurie. I wonder if the students will be as thrilled as you...


----------



## Laurie S.

I'm thinkin' not, Garth.  But I'm always advocating! The Headless Horseman really might scare them, but I"ll try it...it's a pretty tame rendition after all.


----------



## just_Tim

I did not get it yet but I did order it today lol .This is a stock pic Really happy at the price on sale for 14.97 ! awesome sale price, these sell for 50 bucks off sale. I have another one in this series I bought in Jan, I paid 46 bucks for. They are a nice detailed resin. Anyone else wants one they have 5 left as of a few mins ago on amazon.
Mine arrives Tuesday I will post another pic. The name of it in case you want to look it up on Amazon is Seasons Pumpkin Patch Terror. When I find a great deal like this I like to share it with other Halloween friends


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

just_Tim- I loooove that pumpkin! I'm really considering buying 1 or 2...I keep trying to reason with myself, as I really have no use for them at the moment! Lol But awesome find!

I picked this up at an estate sale for $2


----------



## mickkell

Thanks for the Heads-up,I just ordered one.Great deal.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that's actually not a bad idea. if I found dolls pretty much already messed up, it wouldn't be bad. poco, those are cool. how did you do them?
laurie, I love cut outs. that is a treasure.
justtim, that is very nice you share. and it is a very cool pumpkin
pretty, is that a lenticular photo? it's very cool. is the frame plastic? it's a very pretty frame


----------



## just_Tim

awesome !! mickkell I am sure you will like it ! the other one I got back In Jan, is great. That is whats funny back in Jan I wanted to buy this one but I got cheap lol, it was 49 dollars, now I am glad I waited haha.


----------



## just_Tim

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> just_Tim- I loooove that pumpkin! I'm really considering buying 1 or 2...I keep trying to reason with myself, as I really have no use for them at the moment! Lol But awesome find!
> 
> I picked this up at an estate sale for $2
> 
> View attachment 201654


Hey whats up ! lol I know what you mean, I love collecting the pumpkins because I honestly keep them up all year in my Halloween room, but even on other props if it is something I dont need and the price is right I have to buy lol. I was stoked these were on sale so cheap because we are so close to Halloween approaching !


----------



## matrixmom

Nice pic pretty lil nightmare...was the pitbull included in the $2 if so, great deal!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

hallorenescene- Yes it is a lenticular photo and the frame is plastic.

matrixmom- That would be quite a deal!  That pit bull cost me $125 to buy from some ******* who was going to use him for fighting. Best $125 I've ever spent in my life, he is the love of my life


----------



## cai88

just_Tim, Thanks for the heads up on the pumpkin! I just ordered one and for anyone else interested there are only 2 left. I also ordered a zombie cat and old man mask(to make into a caretaker)
I'll post pics when they get here.


----------



## 22606

Fantastic items, just_Tim and Pretty Little Nightmare.


----------



## just_Tim

cai88 said:


> just_Tim, Thanks for the heads up on the pumpkin! I just ordered one and for anyone else interested there are only 2 left. I also ordered a zombie cat and old man mask(to make into a caretaker)
> I'll post pics when they get here.


awesome ! you are welcome ! Im happy a few of you guys were able to get one as well =) yeah post some pics when you get everything for sure !


----------



## just_Tim

also if it is the zombie cat I am thinking of you will like him ! I bought one in 2013 and he is awesome


----------



## Zombiesmash

Just grabbed one of those pumpkins! Great find, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Spook Show

Not Halloween but got all this today for $150. The air brush has its own hook up to the compressor so I will be using that for my new tombstones. Plus everything looks hardly used.


----------



## 22606

Fantastic buy there, Spook Show. Have you ever airbrushed before?


----------



## bert1913

i just bought this pair of torches from ebay for under $20
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-2-Torc...254?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed074929e


----------



## 22606

Nice torches, bert, but I would contact the seller, tell them to check the price at Oriental Trading Company's website, and ask about a bit of a refund: http://www.orientaltrading.com/flaming-torch-light-a2-16_552.fltr?Ntt=torch


----------



## bert1913

lol, now you tell me.
i just bought this skeleton dog from grandlin road for $29.00 ( please don't tell me that oriental trading has it cheaper i rather not know) but thanks for the heads up, i'll try to cancel my order.
http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton-dog-on-leash/547540


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just had to brag on our new purchase (facebook swap and shop deal) brand new in the box $30...couldn't find it online for less than $300 (got to love an angry exwife lol)...No more worrying about our props


----------



## hallorenescene

spook, nice air compressor
bert, nice torches. and the dog is not only cool, but a not bad price.
pumpkin pie, that is a great deal. does it play off your tv?


----------



## Spook Show

Garthgoyle said:


> Fantastic buy there, Spook Show. Have you ever airbrushed before?


Not really, I did a few model cars back in the day. He had the hook up on the compressor already and he gave me the air brush kit for $10 so I was like WTH?

Do you have tips for me?


----------



## pumpkinpie

She told the hubby we can hook it to TV or computer and she thought we could even use our phones (if it's hooked to a computer)


----------



## just_Tim

Zombiesmash said:


> Just grabbed one of those pumpkins! Great find, thanks for the heads up!


awesome !!! that is cool a few of us on here will have it !! glad you got one


----------



## Chelsiestein

I got this at Dollar Tree tonight! It looks like it's a super cute movie! Can't wait to watch it tomorrow


----------



## hallorenescene

chelsiestein, that does look like a cute movie. let us know if it's good or not.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Oh how cool is this dvd. My husband and I are on the hunt.. I'm sure my daughter would love to watch it. 




Chelsiestein said:


> View attachment 201821
> I got this at Dollar Tree tonight! It looks like it's a super cute movie! Can't wait to watch it tomorrow


----------



## 22606

bert1913 said:


> lol, now you tell me.
> i just bought this skeleton dog from grandlin road for $29.00 ( please don't tell me that oriental trading has it cheaper i rather not know) but thanks for the heads up, i'll try to cancel my order.
> http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton-dog-on-leash/547540


No problem. Alas, the dog cannot be found at OTC for less Bonez is great and well worth the price. 



pumpkinpie said:


> ...couldn't find it online for less than $300 (got to love an angry exwife lol)...


No kidding... Spectacular buy, pumpkinpie. 



Spook Show said:


> Not really, I did a few model cars back in the day. He had the hook up on the compressor already and he gave me the air brush kit for $10 so I was like WTH?
> 
> Do you have tips for me?


Sorry, but I have never airbrushed; I was mostly just curious. I have seen some people do phenomenal work, and maybe you will be the next to become famous



Chelsiestein said:


> I got this at Dollar Tree tonight! It looks like it's a super cute movie! Can't wait to watch it tomorrow


Certainly looks interesting... Cannot go wrong for a buck, I am sure.



Chocolatechip1979 said:


> Oh how cool is this dvd. My husband and I are on the hunt.. I'm sure my daughter would love to watch it.


I am sure that your 'daughter' will love it, too


----------



## Shadowbat

Chelsiestein said:


> View attachment 201821
> I got this at Dollar Tree tonight! It looks like it's a super cute movie! Can't wait to watch it tomorrow



I remember this being on TV last year. My girls started watching it but we had to leave, probably to go do something Halloween related lol, so I'm not sure how it is. For a dollar though you can't go wrong.


----------



## hallowmas




----------



## Chelsiestein

If anyone is interested and can't find this, let me know and I can see if Dollar Tree near my home has them. My hubby and I were visiting with my niece and nephew yesterday and took them with us to Dollar Tree. I saw a rack of DVDs and dove to the ground to look through them. I saw this one and got super excited "HALLOWEEN MOVIEEE! MINE!" And my 11 year old niece says "Let me see...oh..why are you getting this?" "It's a Halloween movie, my child!" "Whatever" and she walks away to go look at flip flops LOL


Shadowbat said:


> I remember this being on TV last year. My girls started watching it but we had to leave, probably to go do something Halloween related lol, so I'm not sure how it is. For a dollar though you can't go wrong.





Chelsiestein said:


> View attachment 201821
> I got this at Dollar Tree tonight! It looks like it's a super cute movie! Can't wait to watch it tomorrow


----------



## Bethany

hallowmas said:


> View attachment 201864
> View attachment 201865


That must be Big Lots!! I picked up a few Halloween ones & plenty of regular. at 33 cents each couldn't pass them up.

However, they didn't have the Puffs!!!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

I went to three Dollar Tree stores and I finally found a single copy.. Thanks again for sharing the original post 



Chelsiestein said:


> If anyone is interested and can't find this, let me know and I can see if Dollar Tree near my home has them. My hubby and I were visiting with my niece and nephew yesterday and took them with us to Dollar Tree. I saw a rack of DVDs and dove to the ground to look through them. I saw this one and got super excited "HALLOWEEN MOVIEEE! MINE!" And my 11 year old niece says "Let me see...oh..why are you getting this?" "It's a Halloween movie, my child!" "Whatever" and she walks away to go look at flip flops LOL


----------



## Chelsiestein

No problem! I just watched it this evening- cute movie!


Chocolatechip1979 said:


> I went to three Dollar Tree stores and I finally found a single copy.. Thanks again for sharing the original post


----------



## Chelsiestein

I bought a cute plush black cat coin purse from Daiso today.


----------



## hallorenescene

Hallowmas, those are cool air fresheners and puffs. I want some
chelsie, I'm going to check out my dollar tree for that movie. and that is a way cute cat purse


----------



## matrixmom

Speaking of scents - yankee candles has big blowout sale going on, heres just one item: http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/autumn-pumpkin/1227756


----------



## 22606

Quite a menagerie there, hallowmas.
Amusing cat coin purse, Chelsiestein.


----------



## Always Wicked

They have the medium candles 2 for 20.00 today also so that's saving 6.00 ( pays for your shipping costs) .. At Yankee candle !! Has anyone tried the black coconut or toasted marshmallows ??


----------



## Shadowbat

Picked up some leaf garland at DT today. That was pretty much it as far as Fall/Halloween items, but they had a ton of it.


----------



## MonsterGuts

Ordered new personal checks today. How cool are these? They are from CheckAdvantage.com


----------



## Wifeofrankie

I love the Haunted House one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawnski

Those are awesome MonsterGuts!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those are great seasonal checks! The background color might be a bit dark to see the handwritten portion, hard to tell, but i love the designs.


----------



## Bethany

The actual check background will be "washed out". I found my next checks!! Right now I have Minions. Suprise right?!


----------



## 22606

Marvelous checks, MonsterGuts; they have some very clever designs.


----------



## MonsterGuts

Bethany said:


> The actual check background will be "washed out". I found my next checks!! Right now I have Minions. Suprise right?!


Bethany is correct. I checked with the company before placing my order. They confirmed that the background will be much lighter. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Spookywolf

Oh I LOVE those checks! I'll be looking for those when my reorder comes due. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Cool checks, no doubt about!


----------



## LairMistress

I love those checks!


----------



## hallorenescene

monsterguts, I want those checks. they are awesome.
my fave is the first one.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great checks i have scooby doo checks


----------



## LairMistress

Mine are boring bank issue.  I really wanted to order Nightmare Before Christmas checks from Bradford Exchange, but my bank keeps messing with me about changing my name.


----------



## cai88

Big thanks to just_Tim for tipping us off on the pumpkin! This is my latest Amazon order. I am not sure if I am happy with the old man mask I ordered for my caretaker. Thinking I should just order a head. The zombie cat is pretty cool though.


----------



## hallorenescene

cai88, I don't think the old man mask is so bad. once you fill him out, he'll look better. bet he grows on you. your pumpkin is very cool. and that zombie cat is awesome.


----------



## cai88

Hoping he'll work. If not then I'll have my husband scare kids with it...lol


----------



## cai88

And that zombie cat is only $12.86 on Amazon. Free shipping if you have Prime


----------



## Deadna

UGH!!! I made the mistake of typing "halloween" in their search box and saw ALL the awesome designs they have for the checks and now I can't make a decision 
There are witches,blackcats,jackolanterns,halloweenhotties,moviemonsters,gothic...etc.....


----------



## Chelsiestein

Those checks are to die for!!


----------



## Lady Dy

My local Wal-Mart had some LED candles (the tall, scented kind) along with some small, metal lanterns with glass windows and an LED light inside, and they had another type of lantern with an LED light inside. All for less than $10 each.


----------



## LairMistress

I love those lanterns too, Lady Dy! I take back what I said yesterday about not buying more lanterns, haha. Oh boy. Gotta find more hiding places!


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff everyone!! I am glad I don't need new checks, so I can go drool over all the Halloween checks. 

LairMistress, I am glad I am not the only one who hides stuff. 

Lady Dy thanks for the heads up. I don't go into WM very often, but may have to make a trip to check them out.


----------



## hallorenescene

lady dy, those are pretty lanterns. 

lol. I had a vision of us all living close and hiding stuff for each other. to funny. no dear, that's not mine, I'm just holding it for a friend.


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> lady dy, those are pretty lanterns.
> 
> lol. I had a vision of us all living close and hiding stuff for each other. to funny. no dear, that's not mine, I'm just holding it for a friend.



And just imagine what Halloween would be like!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

24/7? maybe. lol.


----------



## Bethany

I would love to live in a "halloween community". Where all home owners were into halloween & decorated as such.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> cai88, I don't think the old man mask is so bad. once you fill him out, he'll look better.


I agree. Nice purchases, cai88.



Bethany said:


> I would love to live in a "halloween community". Where all home owners were into halloween & decorated as such.


Just come right out and admit that you would prefer 'Easter World'


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> I agree. Nice purchases, cai88.
> 
> 
> 
> Just come right out and admit that you would prefer 'Easter World'


Oh, H311 to the no.


----------



## mickkell

I got my Pumpkin Patch Terror off Amazon yesterday for 14.95,one left but they bounced the price up to 48.99,Yikes.


----------



## Paint It Black

Used my coupon from BuyCostumes.com on this guy. I think he will look good with a skelly dressed as Snow White.


----------



## Bethany

Hope you got this deal or better. This is Spirit. I'm completing my order right now, no gnome on my list. LOL
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/fn-gnome/


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, thanks for giving Bethany the chance to answer you and crack me up. you guys are too funny


----------



## Chelsiestein

Good mail day, today! Yankee Candle Candy Corn votives!! Also a slew of tarts and other fragrances!


----------



## printersdevil

I can almost smell those from here. LOL


----------



## myerman82

mickkell said:


> I got my Pumpkin Patch Terror off Amazon yesterday for 14.95,one left but they bounced the price up to 48.99,Yikes.
> View attachment 202096


I purchased a similar one from Spirit many years ago. It has light up eyes. What makes this one 48.99??? Great buy for 14.95 though.


----------



## MummyOf5

Bethany said:


> I would love to live in a "halloween community". Where all home owners were into halloween & decorated as such.



I think we had a discussion about this awhile back? If any of you find a good place to have one let me know, I'm in!


----------



## 22606

mickkell said:


> I got my Pumpkin Patch Terror off Amazon yesterday for 14.95,one left but they bounced the price up to 48.99,Yikes.


_Huge_ discrepancy there You got a heck of a deal when you ordered yours, mickkell.



Paint It Black said:


> Used my coupon from BuyCostumes.com on this guy. I think he will look good with a skelly dressed as Snow White.


Fantastic buy, PIB. He certainly will.



Chelsiestein said:


> Good mail day, today! Yankee Candle Candy Corn votives!! Also a slew of tarts and other fragrances!


Great purchase, Chelsiestein.


----------



## Always Wicked

well i went back on my word and instead of waiting till after our short vacation this weekend.. i got a great deal on some blacklights.. 2 of the 48 in long for our kitchen lights.. they were marked down to 5.00 ea at walmart.. i just got lucky on them.. if i had not been going on vac.. then i would have purchased all of them. lol. and reg. price was 12.00. where we are going there is a party city within walking distance of where we are staying.. i have forewarned the hubby.. i will be making a stop in.. since there is not one close to where we live.. this one is actually 4 hrs away.. OOOOHHHH and i got off ebay skeleton choc molds.. i only purchased the bottom half was going to go back and purchase the top half .. when i opened my box.. the awesome seller had included the top half also.. soooo i was extremely excited.. and if one of you was the seller.. this girl right here appreciates it.


----------



## 22606

Superb buys, Always Wicked. Have fun on vacation.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Always Wicked said:


> well i went back on my word and instead of waiting till after our short vacation this weekend.. i got a great deal on some blacklights.. 2 of the 48 in long for our kitchen lights.. they were marked down to 5.00 ea at walmart.. i just got lucky on them.. if i had not been going on vac.. then i would have purchased all of them. lol. and reg. price was 12.00. where we are going there is a party city within walking distance of where we are staying.. i have forewarned the hubby.. i will be making a stop in.. since there is not one close to where we live.. this one is actually 4 hrs away.. OOOOHHHH and i got off ebay skeleton choc molds.. i only purchased the bottom half was going to go back and purchase the top half .. when i opened my box.. the awesome seller had included the top half also.. soooo i was extremely excited.. and if one of you was the seller.. this girl right here appreciates it.


post pics of the choc mold please


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Picked up this cute little owl at Lowes - sold in the garden area where the other garden owls are sold and similar plastic construction. I could see leaving him out in the garden all year just for fun - he probably wouldn't scare anything but he's pretty good quality. He has a bit of a stem below the branch - perfect for topping a cane or mounting to something. Lightweight so could be a good costume accessory too. About 7" tall plus about 3" for the branch and stem and the stem. He was $7 up here; probably cheaper in the U.S. stores.


----------



## Passi

That owl is adorable!


----------



## 22606

Nice owl, PCHG. It is unusual for one to have an actual base like that.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

Oh, hello there Victoria..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

She looks great in your living room TheGraveYardCaretaker. Did she just arrive today? Welcome to the Victoria club.

Looks like she could use some shoulder exercises to build up those blades! So, what does everyone do to their Vicky to shape her better?


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

Ghost of Spookie said:


> She looks great in your living room TheGraveYardCaretaker. Did she just arrive today? Welcome to the Victoria club.
> 
> Looks like she could use some shoulder exercises to build up those blades! So, what does everyone do to their Vicky to shape her better?


Yeah, this was just out of the box so I didnt shape her yet. Just like the Chrstmas tree, I'll probably let my mom do the shaping!


----------



## Spookywolf

Ghost of Spookie said:


> She looks great in your living room TheGraveYardCaretaker. Did she just arrive today? Welcome to the Victoria club.
> 
> Looks like she could use some shoulder exercises to build up those blades! So, what does everyone do to their Vicky to shape her better?


Well, I guess she could use all those cast-off shoulder pads that went out of fashion, LOL!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Victoria is hauntingly beautiful


----------



## hallorenescene

poco, that is a very nice owl
graveyard, that is a very pretty prop. I love vic.. thank goodness they went out of style.


----------



## theric85

My PicoBoo Plus came in the mail today, my gf got it for me for my birthday. Now all i have to do is figure out how it works.


----------



## doto

hallorenescene said:


> lady dy, those are pretty lanterns.
> 
> lol. I had a vision of us all living close and hiding stuff for each other. to funny. no dear, that's not mine, I'm just holding it for a friend.


Don't tell anyone but osenator often hides used purchases that I purchase for me, and then gives it to me as a surprise that he got free from someone as Halloween approaches.


----------



## 22606

doto said:


> Don't tell anyone but osenator often hides used purchases that I purchase for me, and then gives it to me as a surprise that he got free from someone as Halloween approaches.


Maybe at one time, but, actually, it seems that you have _him_ bound, gagged, and stashed away for the moment...

Excellent purchase, TheGraveyardCareTaker.


----------



## im the goddess

I just won an ebay auction for the Spooky Town train. Posting a photo on the Spooky Town 2014 thread.


----------



## 22606

That is an amusing train set, im the goddess. Congratulations on the win.

Dollar Tree goodness: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...llar-tree-2014-a-post1630591.html#post1630591


----------



## hallorenescene

you know, now that you mention it, where is osenator? he hasn't been on in a while.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes. I miss Osenator too. He is so fun.  Maybe he will join back in soon now that we're getting closer to the season.


----------



## SatansPuppy

With out getting into any detail ( no one died ), I ended up with 32 full size Vodka crystal skulls. I used 1 ( before I got the rest ) on my butcher table, filled it with tonic water and placed a mini strobe uv light ( that I hacked so it wouldn't strobe any more ) behind it, It glowed quite nicely. Now what to do with the rest of them LOL .


----------



## Penumbra

Oh yea, I remember Osenator, I wonder what he's up to? He always had some cool stuff to share.


----------



## 22606

SatansPuppy said:


> With out getting into any detail ( no one died ), I ended up with 32 full size Vodka crystal skulls.


Nah, they just fell off the back of a truck exactly when you happened to be around, coincidentally Whopper of a score, SatansPuppy.


----------



## Haunted Nana

SatansPuppy said:


> With out getting into any detail ( no one died ), I ended up with 32 full size Vodka crystal skulls. I used 1 ( before I got the rest ) on my butcher table, filled it with tonic water and placed a mini strobe uv light ( that I hacked so it wouldn't strobe any more ) behind it, It glowed quite nicely. Now what to do with the rest of them LOL .


OH MY GOSH must be nice to get so lucky.LOL


----------



## Kenneth

We bought this hand soap container. Loved that it looked like an old medical jar or something. Trying to use it all up before the season so I can re label it and use it for my apothecary. It's a grapefruit ginger scent.

Although I'm wondering if I could relabel it something creepy in the medical sense and still use it as a hand soap?


----------



## hallorenescene

satanspuppy, those are nice bottles. wow! you got a lot. good deal.
Kenneth, that is a cool bottle. yes, you can relabel it and use it.


----------



## 22606

Great look to the bottle, Kenneth. Perhaps 'Danger: Corrosive Acid' or something similar could be on its new label?


----------



## Bethany

Kenneth said:


> We bought this hand soap container. Loved that it looked like an old medical jar or something. Trying to use it all up before the season so I can re label it and use it for my apothecary. It's a grapefruit ginger scent.
> 
> Although I'm wondering if I could relabel it something creepy in the medical sense and still use it as a hand soap?


You don't even have to use up the contents to relabel it. Just pour the contents into another container, soak off label & put on label of your choice. I seal mine with white gallery glass paint (stained glass) HOWEVER, it for some reason sticks to paper when wrapped and stored. Could possibly use clear contac paper too.  Also hand washing only.  

Witch's Wart Remover sounds good too.


----------



## icemanfred

bought this crypt table for $65 from a party store that is going out of business.
its resin covered foam with pvc joints.
needs some work, paint, repair a small crack etc
not even sure how I will use it. but its different


----------



## 22606

That is magnificent, icemanfred. If you need ideas, a couple of candelabras atop the table could give it the appearance of an altar.


----------



## Saki.Girl

icemanfred said:


> View attachment 202392
> 
> 
> bought this crypt table for $65 from a party store that is going out of business.
> its resin covered foam with pvc joints.
> needs some work, paint, repair a small crack etc
> not even sure how I will use it. but its different


OMG that is so cool great score


----------



## Kenneth

Garthgoyle said:


> Great look to the bottle, Kenneth. Perhaps 'Danger: Corrosive Acid' or something similar could be on its new label?


I actually really love that idea! Also Beth I could Mod Podge it, no?


----------



## im the goddess

Icemanfred, I thought it was a tombstone when I saw it. Could you use it for that, or is it too big. Great score.


----------



## matrixmom

Great finds everyone - iceman wow!

I found these at big lots incase anyone uses one they had the refills for $1.50 (4 refills in a box)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/191232921668?lpid=82


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Iceman, wow, what a great score!


----------



## Bethany

icemanfred said:


> View attachment 202392
> 
> 
> bought this crypt table for $65 from a party store that is going out of business.
> its resin covered foam with pvc joints.
> needs some work, paint, repair a small crack etc
> not even sure how I will use it. but its different


I'd be setting my lighted bar steps on top of that baby!! Super score!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

icemanfred, that is fabulous. what a deal.
matrix, those are very cute.


----------



## BlueFrog

*icemanfred*, that is a killer score. I'm not even sure that table is made any more and I know it sold new for a fortune. Mine was one of my earliest Halloween-gone-crazy purchases and I still love it. It makes a terrific altar, especially of the sacrificial kind  Many a body has been laid out over mine with an executioner's axe held high over it. It's also a great ToT goodie table, feast table, almost anything your heart desires. Mine has even made an appearance at a Love Sucks party.

FWIW, every one of these I've seen in use has been dinged up in some fashion. I think the additional wear serves to make it even creepier.


----------



## icemanfred

bluefrog
cool, thanks for the pics of the table.
hey how does your get put together???
the one I got was used as a store display over many years. So It makes me wonder what mods may have been done to it.
mine has pvc like tubeing. but they are angled and a bit too long, they dont want to fit together well. Until I trimmed them, that is.

the price on it was originally $250.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog, great sets ups over the years! And Icemanfred that was a great find. Not what I would expect to see at a party store. 

BTW BlueFrog, is that last photo also of the kicking legs prop? Did you have it operating while on the alter or did you just use it as a waist down prop for your set up? I know the kicking legs prop is an old prop as well. Bought one of mine from Big Lots years ago and then was stunned to find one on clearance a few years back at a Spirit Halloween store. Paid full price for the one at BL (think $45 or $50) but when I saw that Spirit's was heavily discounted couldn't pass up a second one in case the first one broke. As for the alter, a $250 retail price would be more than I personally could see spending for a static stage prop although it does look like it's life-size. I'm assuming it disassembles? It would be one of those items I would keep going back hoping it went on sale. Really nicely done details on it. 

Thanks guys for the photos. Even if one can't buy a prop any longer, it still can offer inspiration.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow iceman, I didn't realize how big that table is. that is good sized. boy did you get a great deal.

bluefrog, I remember that scarlet scene. it was always one of my favorite ones of yours. and the mannequin is so cool.


----------



## 22606

Neat setups, BlueFrog. I never would have expected Darth Maul to favor earth tones when he dresses to the nines, but what do I know?


----------



## osenator

Doto sent me a email, showing I was mentionned (L). Still alive, for now. Not much happerning Halloween wise, being honest, since I reached Maximum CAPASITY of my prop collection, I barely got or done anything since last Halloween. Sadly, I also been having lots of health issues lately... but the most important thing that been keeping extremely busy, is that I been writing and drawing a huge comic series (since I got published last year, almost as a joke to myself) I am aiming very high, taking this project very seriously. I am actually concluding this series (in draft) this week. More than 300 pages long, more than 2200 panels done. Here is a link to it, and you have the time, please come read it and comment on it. 

http://emmacomics.deviantart.com/gallery/48411252/Maybe-Love-comics









As any new Halloween Items this year, only a few blowmold pumkins, for my huge pumkin patch. But don't worry, I plan to wow everyone, like I do each year. I almost realise, I barely put any pics in my Gallery for 2013. I'll try to put some tonight! 

And if I do score again an amazing hit, like I do almost every year, I'll post it... to make everyone jealous, of course (L).. Evill..... 
JM


----------



## 22606

Speak and he shall appear Hope that you feel better, osenator. Good luck with the comic series.


----------



## Paint It Black

Osenator!! Glad to hear you are pursuing your other talents. You can always pop in on us now and then! Feel better soon.


----------



## jdubbya

Took advantage of Halloween Asylums 4th of July sale and pulled the trigger on the new Distortions Death Rising prop, along with some zombie hands. It won't ship until next month but I'm excited since were doing our zombie theme again this year. This will be our first animated prop from Distortions but I know the quality justifies the price.

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/death-rising-animated-prop.html


----------



## LairMistress

I hate to ruin the 13 likes that you had there, Icemanfred, but I had to like it anyway! 

Is it not strong enough to put a Beloved type character on it? I know that the stones underneath usually do say "Beloved", but you could be different.  I love it!


----------



## BlueFrog

icemanfred said:


> hey how does your get put together???
> the one I got was used as a store display over many years. So It makes me wonder what mods may have been done to it.
> mine has pvc like tubeing. but they are angled and a bit too long, they dont want to fit together well. Until I trimmed them, that is.


Interestingly enough, mine also came from a party store, served as the floor model, and was bought on clearance ($75). I believe these were being marketed primarily for Biblical reenactments; at least, when I looked them up online after I bought it, that's what I seemed to find. 

It sounds like yours has been modified. Mine got "lost" in the attic for a few years so it's been a while since I used it. Was so happy when it finally reappeared during the move. It does have PVC-type tubes in the legs and as I recall it takes a little jiggling but isn't too hard to put together. Then again, perhaps I've blocked out the memory of it being a PITA.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW BlueFrog, is that last photo also of the kicking legs prop? Did you have it operating while on the alter or did you just use it as a waist down prop for your set up? I know the kicking legs prop is an old prop as well. Bought one of mine from Big Lots years ago and then was stunned to find one on clearance a few years back at a Spirit Halloween store. Paid full price for the one at BL (think $45 or $50) but when I saw that Spirit's was heavily discounted couldn't pass up a second one in case the first one broke. As for the alter, a $250 retail price would be more than I personally could see spending for a static stage prop although it does look like it's life-size. I'm assuming it disassembles? It would be one of those items I would keep going back hoping it went on sale. Really nicely done details on it.
> 
> Thanks guys for the photos. Even if one can't buy a prop any longer, it still can offer inspiration.


The kicking legs were plugged in while on the altar, and I believe they were one of the few props even the pitiful electrical system at the old house could manage. I liked them but was ultimately bugged by them being smaller than adult life-sized and sold them to a very happy haunter.

Thanks for the compliments. I certainly hope I can help inspire others as they have me over the years. And even if the crypt tables aren't for sale at retail(*) any longer, they have to be floating around on the secondhand market. I know I passed on the opportunity to purchase a second one from a retiring haunter. They also strike me as something one could build from pink foam given enough time.

(*) FYI: these may yet be purchasable, as seen at the link below:
http://plasticplanetplus.com/Lifesi...lloween-Haunted-House-Decor-Prop-P503575.aspx


----------



## jdubbya

Those crypt tables were really nice. They came out several years ago and Spencer's carried them. I built my own out of pink foam and PVC (for the legs). This is a bad pic and doesn't show the aging or cracks and detail it had but it served as a great prop.


----------



## im the goddess

JDubbya, your new prop sure is a purdy guy! I'm sure he will be a hit with the TOTers


----------



## 22606

The zombie is fantastic, Jdubbya, along with your homemade crypt table.


----------



## hallorenescene

hey osenator, good to hear from you. sounds like you got some good deals going on. good luck. and I hope your health issues clear up. and aren't you a wicked one to make us jealous. well, post away when you hit the jackpot, let's see just how jealous we can be. lol.
jd, nice set up. and cool zombie


----------



## Shadowbat

Ordered these a week ago from LTD and they showed up today. 15 3/4 square and are battery operated for lights that are hidden behind the canvas. These are a lot nicer than I thought they would be and for $7.95 each, not a bad deal for the size.


----------



## jdubbya

Shadowbat said:


> Ordered these a week ago and they showed up today. 15 3/4 square and are battery operated for lights that are hidden behind the canvas. These are a lot nicer than I thought they would be and for $7.95 each, not a bad deal for the size.


Really like the haunted house one. Those are great!


----------



## LairMistress

Be jealous. Be very, very jealous.  (kidding, of course, and even though they're probably last year's stock, the Dollar General in my hometown had these today...haven't checked our local stores yet, we were on the road doing some visiting when I found it)


----------



## 22606

I was debating ordering the print on the right and likely will now that I have actually seen it. Both are fantastic, Shadowbat. 

I am so envious that I am sobbing uncontrollably, LairMistress As long as it is not a melted mess, great find


----------



## Bethany

I bought 10' of 1 1/2" PVC Pipe & 4 pks of mini glue sticks to make candles


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> I was debating ordering the print on the right and likely will now that I have actually seen it. Both are fantastic, Shadowbat.



The girls and I just added batteries to see exactly what lit up. On the jack o lantern it was the eyes, nose and mouth. On the Haunted House pic it was the row of jacks.


----------



## punkineater

HA order arrived~ I'm in love, love, love with the little monster. Carrie is perfectly creepy, and who couldn't use a decapitated head?


----------



## punkineater

not sure why the pics are HUMONGOUS...sorry!


----------



## wdragon209

Shadowbat said:


> Ordered these a week ago from LTD and they showed up today. 15 3/4 square and are battery operated for lights that are hidden behind the canvas. These are a lot nicer than I thought they would be and for $7.95 each, not a bad deal for the size.


I've been looking and debating on these, and now I think I may actually get both...


----------



## Haunted Nana

Shadowbat said:


> Ordered these a week ago from LTD and they showed up today. 15 3/4 square and are battery operated for lights that are hidden behind the canvas. These are a lot nicer than I thought they would be and for $7.95 each, not a bad deal for the size.


Awesome I was just looking at those in the catalog today.


----------



## Bethany

Was checking out HA website & found this guy:
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/animated-flapping-gargoyle-prop.html

Guess I got a great deal when I bought mine years ago for about $15.00!


----------



## 22606

Awesome props, punkineater.
That one is probably a bit different than the other, Bethany, but the gargoyle is certainly overpriced. $15 is _far_ better


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Awesome props, punkineater.
> That one is probably a bit different than the other, Bethany, but the gargoyle is certainly overpriced. $15 is _far_ better


Not different at all, right down to the wing flapping, red eyes & what it says.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Ooh, that's a cool-looking gargoyle, Bethany. You definitely made out like a bandit on that one!

So I've been blowing up all of the buying threads with all of the potion bottle supplies I've bought over the past month while on vacation and such, but I've just got to share one more. Here's my haul from Michaels. I couldn't believe all of the bottles WITH CORKS were only $1.29 each! I was especially over the moon about the heart-shaped one since they're selling similar ones on Ebay for 5 times that price. Also, I found an awesome little feather cluster thing that will make a perfect Howlet's wing. That's one more potion ingredient I can check off my list.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Not different at all, right down to the wing flapping, red eyes & what it says.


Well, you sure did luck out buying it at that time. Did your crystal ball show you the future price and influence the decision?

Fantastic haul, Echo Sorceress.


----------



## BlueFrog

Garthgoyle said:


> Neat setups, BlueFrog. I never would have expected Darth Maul to favor earth tones when he dresses to the nines, but what do I know?


HAHAHA! My mother bought that mask at a garage sale thinking it was "a cool demon" and I didn't want to break her heart by telling her otherwise. Jar Jar Binks wound up in the cauldron, which seemed like the most appropriate place for him 




punkineater said:


> ... and who couldn't use a decapitated head?


Quote of the Day!! I'm madly in love with your little monster as well. What a cutie! In y'know, a scary way.

_______________

As for myself, I've been scooping up relatively inexpensive taxidermy forms and a bunch of dead coyotes. Also, a huge and terrifyingly expensive order from Vandyke's for all the supplies I forgot last time when I thought I was placing my final big order of the season. House move is thisclose to being done, and then it's going to be all-dead-things-all-the-time for me between now and Halloween. I deliberately stocked up on enough supplies to last me a few years, so fiscal responsibility *should* reign supreme from here on out.... but I seem to recall saying that last time, and the time before.


----------



## frogkid11

I purchased a few things for my theme this year while out of town in Ohio. 






- a roll of vintage tickets







- a life like rubber snake for my "snake handler lady"







- a life size homemade clown







- a vintage striped bedsheet







- a vintage Willie Talk dummy







- a vintage paint by number clown







- and this camo stocking was thrown in for free by a dealer who was intrigued by my ideas and Halloween party theme of haunted carnival/freak show


----------



## jdubbya

punkineater said:


> View attachment 202677
> View attachment 202678
> View attachment 202679
> 
> HA order arrived~ I'm in love, love, love with the little monster. Carrie is perfectly creepy, and who couldn't use a decapitated head?


I got the little monster two years ago and it's my favorite prop. Great detail and just a unique little guy!


----------



## punkineater

ES~you've cornered the market on potion bottles! 
Nice haul of carnie stuff, frogkid11!
~thank you BlueFrog & jdubbya. I was hesitant spending that much, but after seeing him in person..worth every penny!


----------



## BlueFrog

Frogkid11, clowns scare me but I've got to admit those are some fantastic purchases. That camo stocking is one of the strangest and creepiest things I've seen in a while. :shivers:


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> HAHAHA! My mother bought that mask at a garage sale thinking it was "a cool demon" and I didn't want to break her heart by telling her otherwise. Jar Jar Binks wound up in the cauldron, which seemed like the most appropriate place for him


He does look like one, so I can see that reasoning. Perfect spot for 'Meesa Rotten', no doubt

Fabulous lot of carnie goods, frogkid.


----------



## LairMistress

My pictures are gigantic here, too, haha. Sorry for the extreme close up of my candy egg. 

Last week I managed to fit in exactly two Halloween related items. A 2-pack of the Halloween Kleenex from Big Lots, and while there, I also managed to score dusk to dawn outdoor timer. I used to have one but...you know that story. They were impossible to find locally last year. Everywhere I went, clerks looked at me like I had two heads when I told them what I was looking for. Really? I thought that everyone had heard of them! So back to Big Lots I went, since that's where I bought my first one many years ago. I even got it on clearance for some reason. $8 instead of $12. 

I poked around at Goodwill today, but I was a good girl, and left the lamps and candles alone, for someone else to purchase. 

The closest thing to Halloween that I've seen there so far, is the "all holidays" wreath that no one seems to want to buy. It says something like "Happy Whatever" on it, and it has little wooden cutouts that represent all of the holidays. OK, so now that I've said that, I'm picturing myself finding some bark, ripping the cutouts off, gluing the bark to the wreath, gluing the cutouts onto the bark, and putting Jack Skelington in the center, so it would be like the forest of doors scene...yeah...too bad I didn't think of that the first six times I saw it. Also too bad I don't know of a tree where I could get so much bark.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, you did get a great deal. I also think I have one of those, and I paid around $15.00. but not sure if mine is the same though. 
oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh frogkid, I love your doll. I have a few ventriloquist dolls too. I love them. I think you got some awesome buys. 
bluefrog, you make me laugh. you get very unorthodox things, and a camo stocking scares you. bahhhhaaahhhaahhahhhhaaa.


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> bluefrog, you make me laugh. you get very unorthodox things, and a camo stocking scares you. bahhhhaaahhhaahhahhhhaaa.


Bones and teeth and claws and fur are beautiful pieces of nature. There is _nothing_ natural about that stocking!!


----------



## Echo Sorceress

LairMistress said:


> The closest thing to Halloween that I've seen there so far, is the "all holidays" wreath that no one seems to want to buy. It says something like "Happy Whatever" on it, and it has little wooden cutouts that represent all of the holidays. OK, so now that I've said that, I'm picturing myself finding some bark, ripping the cutouts off, gluing the bark to the wreath, gluing the cutouts onto the bark, and putting Jack Skelington in the center, so it would be like the forest of doors scene...yeah...too bad I didn't think of that the first six times I saw it. Also too bad I don't know of a tree where I could get so much bark.


Agh, I love that idea! I know you didn't get the wreath, LairMistress, but if you ever change your mind, that sounds seriously awesome.


----------



## just_Tim

got the pumpkin last week, just got around taking pics lol, but I did get the troll yesterday from spirit, it was made last year I passed on it but was on sale a few days ago for under 5 bucks lol so thought why not, its not the best prop for sure but not to bad for 4.99.


----------



## im the goddess

punkineater, the troll guy is great.
Frogkid, nice finds for your theme.
Echo, make sure to post your finished bottles on the potion bottle thread in the craft section. Can't wait to see them.
Shadowbat, your pictures are cool and great price.


----------



## punkineater

Great snags, just_Tim! I also like those skull things to the left of the pumpkin too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm waiting for my Pottery Barn snakes to be delivered tomorrow. Bought them when they were on sale a few weeks ago. Thinking my haunt this year will shape up to be some island theme with zombie natives who revere snakes. Still undecided. Seems like every year I flip flop on what to set up as a theme for that year.

Right now I'm thinking I'll decorate my inside street-facing windows with a different theme each night for a few nights leading up to Halloween (when I do the outdoor setup). I've never done this before. I go back and forth each year on what to put up and I'm thinking this way I will get to "play" with more of my props than I would otherwise. I hate that many of them sit in boxes awaiting the year when I use them in a theme. I like organizing by themes so this nightly switch up seemed like a good idea. And window set up should be pretty easy to pull off each day. Plus maybe the kids will notice something new each night and make a point of checking out the house.

I did order a Harry Potter remote control wand today for my witches theme which I would be able to use while handing out candy. Posted about it more in the Harry Potter Diagon Alley thread.

Unless I'm really swayed this year to buy something, I'm pretty set on the big stuff.


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> Bones and teeth and claws and fur are beautiful pieces of nature. There is _nothing_ natural about that stocking!!


Heh. I could see the _Duck Dynasty_ clan going gaga over it

The pumpkin is great, and the troll is certainly not bad for the price, just_Tim.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I didnt buy any but I wanted to give everyone a heads up, walmart has clearance burlap rolls in lawn and garden and I'm sure Lowe's and everyone else has too...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

just_Tim said:


> got the pumpkin last week, just got around taking pics lol, but I did get the troll yesterday from spirit, it was made last year I passed on it but was on sale a few days ago for under 5 bucks lol so thought why not, its not the best prop for sure but not to bad for 4.99.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202748
> View attachment 202749


I really like the pumpkin and, of course, I love the troll. (Had picked up mine on clearance at Spirit last year. Thought about repainting him, but haven't yet had the time to do so.)


----------



## LairMistress

OK, so now I'm not allowed to go out and buy anything new for projects, until I finish what I have onhand, right? 

I decided that I could make some fake tree trunks to put the holiday symbols on, how hard can it be, right? Something like portions of leftover PVC cut in half, squiggle some hot glue on for bark, paint...

So, I talked myself into going back for the wreath. Fortunately, it was still half off. 

Unfortunately, I can only use maybe two of the symbols, because the rest of them are different from the movie. For Easter, this wreath has a bunny, not an egg. Christmas is Santa, not a tree. Independence day is a star painted like a flag, not a firecracker. The heart is altogether missing.

I couldn't remember what the symbols were, and didn't think to look them up before we left, because I had other things to do today on a schedule. I'm thinking that I can probably wing it, and make them with no problem. Essentially, I paid $2.50 for a nice grapevine wreath, a couple of useable symbols, and an idea. Not too bad.

This is it now:











Echo Sorceress said:


> Agh, I love that idea! I know you didn't get the wreath, LairMistress, but if you ever change your mind, that sounds seriously awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl

bought 8 cans of spray paint


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Ooh, LairMistress, you got it! It's definitely a cool starting place for a spectacular idea. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Shadowbat

My order from Halloween Asylum came in today. A couple new shirts and a witch scene photo op board. For 80 cents!


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, wicked cool pumpkin, but that troll is super cool too.
blue frog, bones, fur and the such are natural, but some of those dr and dentists instruments are very unsettling. lol.
lair mistress, your wreath looks very nice.


----------



## doto

bluefrog has inspired me to pick up lots of animal skull replicas and I finally got some real skulls....a racoon and coyote skull (no mandibles) with what appears to be pieces of a ram madible as well. Priced a lot less than what I have seen elsewhere. I was also given a surprise from a co-worker which has to be cleaned and sanitized still. It is in my freezer and all my wife knows is not to look into the grey bag, it might be looking back.


----------



## RCIAG

LairMistress said:


> OK, so now I'm not allowed to go out and buy anything new for projects, until I finish what I have on hand, right?


 Whoo!! That was a good one!! 

I keep saying this to myself but realistically, if I did it I'd have to quit my job, give up sleep & work non-stop for about a year on nothing but Halloween stuff. I know that sounds like a great thing but it won't pay the bills.


----------



## RCIAG

On vacay in New Orleans I bought two voodoo dolls from Marie Laveau's shop. They all look different but this is the general look (I'll take & post pics of mine once the home puter is up & running again to DL the pics):










We also bought a shirt though ours is red with a black image:









We also found a small gator foot in one of the beds at the Sleep Inn in Baton Rouge. There's gator stuff in every shop down there, heads, feet, teeth, skulls, of all sizes. I was in one of the touristy shops & they had a display of hot sauce with the same gator foot on it & figured that's where it originated since it had an elastic band attached to it. Well, I HOPE that's where it originated.

I like hot sauce but I don' t need a gator foot to go with it. I wouldn't even go near a giant taxidermied gator in one of the shops. I made my husband spin the little postcard thing so I could see them from far away & pick one! The only thing that could have made it less appealing was if it had been dressed like a clown.

HEY!! NEW HORROR ICON!! GATORCLOWN!! Sounds like a bad SyFy movie.


----------



## 22606

Neat shirt, RCIAG. The voodoo doll is tremendous; I have never seen one like that before.


----------



## Kelloween

RCIAG said:


> On vacay in New Orleans I bought two voodoo dolls from Marie Laveau's shop. They all look different but this is the general look (I'll take & post pics of mine once the home puter is up & running again to DL the pics):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also bought a shirt though ours is red with a black image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also found a small gator foot in one of the beds at the Sleep Inn in Baton Rouge. There's gator stuff in every shop down there, heads, feet, teeth, skulls, of all sizes. I was in one of the touristy shops & they had a display of hot sauce with the same gator foot on it & figured that's where it originated since it had an elastic band attached to it. Well, I HOPE that's where it originated.
> 
> I like hot sauce but I don' t need a gator foot to go with it. I wouldn't even go near a giant taxidermied gator in one of the shops. I made my husband spin the little postcard thing so I could see them from far away & pick one! The only thing that could have made it less appealing was if it had been dressed like a clown.
> 
> HEY!! NEW HORROR ICON!! GATORCLOWN!! Sounds like a bad SyFy movie.


lol, we even sell gator heads in our gas station stores, I grew up on hot hot HOT food..and my stomach is paying for it now! Did you eat some gumbo while here??


----------



## texmaster

The wife found these pumpkins. I'm in trouble for saying "meh" but I'm sure the ladies here will straighten me out.


----------



## RCIAG

Kelloween said:


> lol, we even sell gator heads in our gas station stores, I grew up on hot hot HOT food..and my stomach is paying for it now! Did you eat some gumbo while here??


I don't eat seafood but my husband at ALL THE SEAFOOD! Gumbo, etouffe, jambalaya, all of it. He had a giant bowl of some seafood soup at the French Market & it had half a crab in it!! I don't think he ate any other kind of meat while we were there.

I wouldn't recommend a visit in the middle of the summer (we had a family wedding to go to for the first few days so we didn't get to pick the dates), at least for those that aren't used to 95° + 80%+ humidity. We're used to it but it still sucked being that hot & sweaty that often for that long. Usually we have the good sense to stay inside at the hottest parts of the day, but whaddaya gonna do, stay in the hotel room for a week? One day the humidity was 91%. That's almost raining but not. 

But here in MD it was 105° with the heat index so WE WIN!!

The dolls are fascinating & could easily be duplicated. They smell like old & patchouli too. I'm off to Michaels today for frames & may see what's there to attempt my own version. 

I picked those specifically because they had carved faces & weren't your typical gingerbread man-shaped voodoo dolls. You can tell they were handmade & not mass produced.


----------



## Saki.Girl

texmaster said:


> The wife found these pumpkins. I'm in trouble for saying "meh" but I'm sure the ladies here will straighten me out.


LOL no I agree with you meh


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, for me, 
1) the paper pumpkins are OK, 
2) clowns aren't that scary, but
3) gaters scare the heck out of me....

Love the voodoo doll though, RCIAG!!! I hope to see your part of the country someday, Kelloween.

Doto, have you gotten a gator skull yet?


----------



## Kelloween

RCIAG said:


> I don't eat seafood but my husband at ALL THE SEAFOOD! Gumbo, etouffe, jambalaya, all of it. He had a giant bowl of some seafood soup at the French Market & it had half a crab in it!! I don't think he ate any other kind of meat while we were there.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a visit in the middle of the summer (we had a family wedding to go to for the first few days so we didn't get to pick the dates), at least for those that aren't used to 95° + 80%+ humidity. We're used to it but it still sucked being that hot & sweaty that often for that long. Usually we have the good sense to stay inside at the hottest parts of the day, but whaddaya gonna do, stay in the hotel room for a week? One day the humidity was 91%. That's almost raining but not.
> 
> But here in MD it was 105° with the heat index so WE WIN!!
> 
> The dolls are fascinating & could easily be duplicated. They smell like old & patchouli too. I'm off to Michaels today for frames & may see what's there to attempt my own version.
> 
> I picked those specifically because they had carved faces & weren't your typical gingerbread man-shaped voodoo dolls. You can tell they were handmade & not mass produced.



yes, the weather here is really almost unbearable..the older I get, the worse..many times I think..why did I stay here all my life..but the answer is family..so, I just deal with it and try to stay indoors May, June, July and August!


----------



## Bethany

Recieved my order from Spirit today. These were the main attraction!! And where they are is where they will hang; at the entrance to Choice Cuts Chop Shop.
 I also purchased some cardboard cutouts of body parts & bloody tools to hang on the walls & a 20 ' grey bunting with skulls. Hoping it works for what I bought it for. :/ tried to get a video of my gargoyle, but for some reason there was no sound.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those are wonderful Bethany! They make a grand entrance. Do they have a hanger hook on the back? And I absolutely love "Choice Cuts Chop Shop" as a name.


----------



## Bethany

In case you didn't see the chop sign. 

I am VERY HAPPY with the "handelabras".  I would have never paid $19.99 each for them but did for the pair.


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> LOL no I agree with you meh


Same here They are not bad, but I have also seen better

Spooktacular 'handelabras' that you purchased, Bethany.


I went ahead and ordered Mourning Glory from Oriental Trading Company. I missed out on the Lady in Black prop last year, which actually kind of worked out, as I happen to like her a little better yet, I do believe.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, that voodoo doll is pretty creepy. I like the signs though
kelloween, mmmmm, gumbo. good stuff.
tex, those pumpkins are gorgeous.
clowns are not scary. I agree pib. they are fun.
Bethany, the handelabras will display the sign well.
oh garth, I like her a lot. I'm going to check her out. and I'm surprised you didn't like the pumpkins. I thought you would like them a lot.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle, from what I've seen in posts i think that makes at least 2 of you already that have ordered her. Are they ready to ship? I'd love to see a close up of her face minus the veil.


----------



## Deadna

RCIAG said:


> We also found a small gator foot in one of the beds at the Sleep Inn in Baton Rouge. There's gator stuff in every shop down there, heads, feet, teeth, skulls, of all sizes. I was in one of the touristy shops & they had a display of hot sauce with the same gator foot on it & figured that's where it originated since it had an elastic band attached to it. Well, I HOPE that's where it originated.
> 
> I like hot sauce but I don' t need a gator foot to go with it. I wouldn't even go near a giant taxidermied gator in one of the shops. I made my husband spin the little postcard thing so I could see them from far away & pick one! The only thing that could have made it less appealing was if it had been dressed like a clown.
> 
> HEY!! NEW HORROR ICON!! GATORCLOWN!! Sounds like a bad SyFy movie.


A friend brought us a gnarly gator claw back scratcher last week from a trip down south. I'm not sure if it's real or not because it feels like hard plastic. It disgusts me to no end when an animal is killed for something so stupid so I'm hoping it's fake. I intend to glue an eyeball in the center and add a creepier stick to it to make a swamp witches staff.


----------



## RCIAG

They have gator farms down there so I'm sure our gator foot was real, it felt like it was coated with something. They farm them for meat (there's gator meat in some form available in practically all the restaurants), souvenirs, leather, etc. 

I got the impression that they could equate their gators to our whitetail deer, they're a menace. The big diff is a deer doesn't look like it crawled outta the primordial ooze yesterday. Plus it's terrified of me so it won't eat me.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> oh garth, I like her a lot. I'm going to check her out. and I'm surprised you didn't like the pumpkins. I thought you would like them a lot.


Thanks, hallo. I do like the honeycomb pumpkins, but not nearly as much as some others that I have seen (or happen to own). 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Garthgoyle, from what I've seen in posts i think that makes at least 2 of you already that have ordered her. Are they ready to ship? I'd love to see a close up of her face minus the veil.


She actually shipped today, GoS. I will be sure to take pictures when she arrives (although everyone will have to excuse the clutter going at the moment).


----------



## punkineater

part of this weeks finds.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Target has their summer clearance 50-75% off. I picked up a giant rope bucket (for a cauldron) for $3 today!


----------



## 22606

Fantastic lot of items, punkineater.
Great price for the rope bucket, NotTheBatesMotel.


----------



## punkineater

the rest of the stuff, plus a few little things not pictured. A pretty good shopping week. I have 4 wedding dresses now for the decapitated brides scene~yay!


----------



## 22606

Nice items overall, punkineater.


----------



## Kelloween

RCIAG said:


> They have gator farms down there so I'm sure our gator foot was real, it felt like it was coated with something. They farm them for meat (there's gator meat in some form available in practically all the restaurants), souvenirs, leather, etc.
> 
> I got the impression that they could equate their gators to our whitetail deer, they're a menace. The big diff is a deer doesn't look like it crawled outta the primordial ooze yesterday. Plus it's terrified of me so it won't eat me.


we don't even live real close to water and we have had gators walking down the street here! (not all the time, but it has happened!) The heads are coated with polyurethane , sometimes you can smell it on them. I think they sell really large ones for close to 400.00..well, taht was last time I looked, I had a smaller one I sold on ebay once


----------



## Bethany

SO excited!! Hubby bought me these today!! He if feeding my Halloween addiction!!


----------



## punkineater

Nice! He must love you VERY much, Bethany!


----------



## Bethany

I don't know when I'll first use it, there are so many other things on the list to do. Both were on sale!!!
Been wanting one & he told me to get it today when we were at Lowe's!


----------



## 22606

Excellent dremel set, Bethany. It sure as hell blows away my hardware store purchase today, some putty (with one seriously foul odor).


----------



## HexMe

LOVE those handelabras! Perfect spot for them too.


----------



## BlueFrog

Bethany said:


> SO excited!! Hubby bought me these today!! He if feeding my Halloween addiction!!


Nothing says love like power tools!  Great looking set, Bethany. I'd love to have one that nice.


----------



## im the goddess

punkineater said:


> View attachment 203056
> View attachment 203058
> 
> the rest of the stuff, plus a few little things not pictured. A pretty good shopping week. I have 4 wedding dresses now for the decapitated brides scene~yay!


 That decanter will make a really nice potion bottle, and I love this dress.Are you using it as one of the wedding dresses?



Bethany said:


> View attachment 203068
> 
> 
> SO excited!! Hubby bought me these today!! He if feeding my Halloween addiction!!


Nice Dremel set. You will love it. I just got the hang of mine with foam.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, you are a lucky gal. very nice.
pumpkin, nice dresses. I can't wait to see your brides scene. nice on the heads to. I imagine they will be the brides heads. and that tux jacket is awesome. so I see you got a white xmas tree, is that Halloween related too? I buy xmas trees for my haunt. I like lots of different colored trees. I probably have around 30 or 40. I used them to create woods around my western town theme. I used them to create woods/maze for the tot to walk through in my hansel and Gretel theme. I used them in my adamms family theme as woods you had to walk through surrounding a little cemetery on the adamms estate.


----------



## boobird

Here is my first Halloween shopping trip of the season! 

From Hallmark: Nightmare before Christmas, Frankenstein, and Sugar skull
From Michael's: "Trick or Treat" and "Happy Halloween" glass trays
From At Home/Garden Ridge: spooky phone, "Trick or Treat" sign, silver halloween/christmas tree, and halloween lights


----------



## Guest

boobird,

awesome scores! I like Frankenstein and I especially like the trick-or-treat sign from Michael's!


----------



## 22606

Fantastic haul, boobird.


----------



## HexMe

A successful first trip, I'd say! Love those little trays from Michaels.


----------



## punkineater

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, you are a lucky gal. very nice.
> pumpkin, nice dresses. I can't wait to see your brides scene. nice on the heads to. I imagine they will be the brides heads. and that tux jacket is awesome. so I see you got a white xmas tree, is that Halloween related too? I buy xmas trees for my haunt. I like lots of different colored trees. I probably have around 30 or 40. I used them to create woods around my western town theme. I used them to create woods/maze for the tot to walk through in my hansel and Gretel theme. I used them in my adamms family theme as woods you had to walk through surrounding a little cemetery on the adamms estate.


Thank you, hallo & goddess~ Yes, the tree is for Halloween. We also have 2 3-4ft tall black ones & several evergreen skinny types. Never thought of using the trees as backdrops; woods, mazes, etc. Great ideas!!!
I'm definitely going to check out your albums!
Yes to the dress! I am excited about the bridal scene for this year...there's a pic on Pinterest that I'm using as inspiration. My #2 son is getting married in Oct., so it should be a nice photo op too.


----------



## punkineater

Bethany said:


> View attachment 202959
> View attachment 202960
> 
> 
> Recieved my order from Spirit today. These were the main attraction!! And where they are is where they will hang; at the entrance to Choice Cuts Chop Shop.
> I also purchased some cardboard cutouts of body parts & bloody tools to hang on the walls & a 20 ' grey bunting with skulls. Hoping it works for what I bought it for. :/ tried to get a video of my gargoyle, but for some reason there was no sound.


These handelabras are fab, Bethany! I couldn't find them on the website. 
Can't wait to see the CCCC


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess, may hit you up for hints when I break open the package. 
Love the wedding dresses. I may end up using mine in 2016 for one of my skeletons for our 25th wedding anniverary/halloween party. 
Everyone is getting great stuff!! I bought some glasses for 25 cents each at the thrift store - they are engraved with a G so I bought the rocks ones.


----------



## RCIAG

These guys from Terry's Village

















From Etsy, these buttons









& these 3 paper garlands

























I bought some stuff to make voodoo dolls, buttons, shells, ribbon, etc. I had to leave Joann's Fabric before I bought the store out! I did notice they have their Funkins & fall decor out now.


----------



## boobird

& these 3 paper garlands

























love the garlands!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Back the truck up! Michaels has these Halloween things out now???



boobird said:


> Here is my first Halloween shopping trip of the season!
> 
> From Hallmark: Nightmare before Christmas, Frankenstein, and Sugar skull
> From Michael's: "Trick or Treat" and "Happy Halloween" glass trays
> From At Home/Garden Ridge: spooky phone, "Trick or Treat" sign, silver halloween/christmas tree, and halloween lights
> 
> View attachment 203096


----------



## boobird

im the goddess said:


> Back the truck up! Michaels has these Halloween things out now???


just the grey glass trays! pics of their halloween endcap in the 2014 merch thread!


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> Back the truck up! Michaels has these Halloween things out now???





boobird said:


> just the grey glass trays! pics of their halloween endcap in the 2014 merch thread!


Our store had some potions bottles, a wood tray, some glass dish trays & I forget what else. Nothing that I "had" to have. HOWEVER there was this cute door hanging that looked like the bottom half of a witch that was very cute!!


----------



## 22606

Neat vintage items, RCIAG. The white eyes make the 'masks' appear a little more menacing, in my opinion.


----------



## punkineater

Great finds, boobird & RCIAG! It's exciting to finally see some Halloween stuff showing up in stores~so far zip, nada, nuttin in my area.


----------



## RCIAG

Garthgoyle said:


> Neat vintage items, RCIAG. The white eyes make the 'masks' appear a little more menacing, in my opinion.


They're not really vintage, just paper repro of vintage masks. I got them here:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/RawBoneStudio

I really like the Christmas ones too but I can wait on those.


----------



## hallorenescene

boobird, those are some good scores. I love the tree and the phone. how much did you pay for the hallmark ornaments? very nice.
pumpkin, I didn't use the trees last year, I was nervous to put them outside. I had someone shoot my shop windows out, so didn't want to chance it. but I might use them this year. I used them the 3 previous years though. I love grabbing the off color ones. or the odd ones. and, I think your theme for this year sounds like a good one. I am looking forward to pictures.
rciag, wow! I love your stuff. I collect buttons too. around here it is mostly school logos, but I have a few good ones. yours are fabulous. and those garlands are like old time masks. sigh, very reminiscent.


----------



## punkineater

Sorry to hear about the hoodlums, hallo. Unfortunately, we've been hearing more & more of that happening  So far, we've been fortunate, but the majority of our haunt walk thru has been in behind the fences. This year though, we're including the front yard(we live on an acre). Crossing our fingers. I told my husband about the tree ideas; he also thought it was a great idea. Easily blocks unsightly background, compact storage, many uses.
So many great ideas...so little time!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks punkineater. it also makes inside a garage more like an outside. 
yeah, I know who shot my windows out, but no proof. so it bites. but I believe what goes around comes around.


----------



## vampyrespro

Pretty happy with my yard sale haul for today!  Double-horned gramophone, mantle clock, vintage taxidermy grouse, red candles, and framed foliage: total of $40 spent.


----------



## hallorenescene

vampy, you scored big with the clock and gramophone


----------



## vampyrespro

hallorenescene said:


> vampy, you scored big with the clock and gramophone


Thank you!  I must confess, I was so stunned to see a gramophone that I didn't even haggle over the $20 asking price, though I'm sure I could've gotten it for less. I've been looking for one for about two years now! The original owner said it's in working condition, so I will have to try it out and see.


----------



## hallorenescene

vampy, that is sweet it works. it's so pretty, wow! a treasure


----------



## Echo Sorceress

vampyrespro said:


> Pretty happy with my yard sale haul for today!  Double-horned gramophone, mantle clock, vintage taxidermy grouse, red candles, and framed foliage: total of $40 spent.


Wow, that gramophone is to die for, Vampy! I'm so jealous.


----------



## im the goddess

vampyrespro said:


> Pretty happy with my yard sale haul for today!  Double-horned gramophone, mantle clock, vintage taxidermy grouse, red candles, and framed foliage: total of $40 spent.


I can't believe you got those for $40. What a deal. They look in great shape.


----------



## BlueFrog

vampyrespro said:


> Pretty happy with my yard sale haul for today!  Double-horned gramophone, mantle clock, vintage taxidermy grouse, red candles, and framed foliage: total of $40 spent.


Gramophone... grouse... :drools like a rabid wolf:


----------



## Neuf350Z

I'm working on a western themed tombstone and scored two western toy guns at my local Family Dollar. I'd gone everywhere in town looking for them and randomly went there hoping they'd have something and as luck would have it they not only did but they were 20% off because that location is going out of business. Score! Also managed to get a cheap 19 gallon storage bin for my fog chiller build.


----------



## punkineater

Awesome lot of stuff, vp!!! I'll double 'yer money for it


----------



## 22606

vampyrespro said:


> Pretty happy with my yard sale haul for today!


I would certainly hope so Fantastic items, vampyrespro.



Rockstar Graphics said:


> I'm working on a western themed tombstone and scored two western toy guns at my local Family Dollar. I'd gone everywhere in town looking for them and randomly went there hoping they'd have something and as luck would have it they not only did but they were 20% off because that location is going out of business. Score! Also managed to get a cheap 19 gallon storage bin for my fog chiller build.


Glad that you managed to find the guns, Rockstar Graphics, and one can never go wrong with more tubs.


----------



## vampyrespro

Thank you all, thank you! *bows* 



BlueFrog said:


> Gramophone... grouse... :drools like a rabid wolf:


BlueFrog, you were actually the first haunter I thought of when I made this purchase! I knew you'd appreciate it


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Found this on the side of the road, missing arm did not deter in the least! 

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/0m1i.png/]







[/URL]


----------



## boobird

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Found this on the side of the road, missing arm did not deter in the least!



amazing! so spooky already!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score brimstone


----------



## punkineater

I wouldn't have been able to swerve fast enough to pick her up!!! Lucky you!!!


----------



## RCIAG

What a shame, throwin' out a perfectly good mannequin on the side of the road!! Seriously, WTF?!? Who does that?!?


----------



## Bethany

I agree!! They could have just dropped it off in ANY of OUR yards!!!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

The gramophone is a great find.

I got this for $3 at a regular goodwill. It will make a perfect crystal ball for my fortune teller:










Then I stopped at the goodwill clearance center and got these two for $2.61:



















The first thing is from some kind of toy, but the tubes mate perfectly with 1 inch PVC, so I figure I can use them to make a standing PVC figure indoors. The second thing will be scavenged for some kind of mad lab prop.

Bonus picture of my Halloween storage unit when I went to drop this stuff off. Almost time to start unpacking!


----------



## Bethany

TheMonsterSquad said:


> The gramophone is a great find.
> 
> I got this for $3 at a regular goodwill. It will make a perfect crystal ball for my fortune teller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I stopped at the goodwill clearance center and got these two for $2.61:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing is from some kind of toy, but the tubes mate perfectly with 1 inch PVC, so I figure I can use them to make a standing PVC figure indoors. The second thing will be scavenged for some kind of mad lab prop.
> 
> Bonus picture of my Halloween storage unit when I went to drop this stuff off. Almost time to start unpacking!


Almost time to start unpaking?! I'm decorating already.


----------



## 22606

Magnificent mannequin, BR1MSTON3. The missing arm definitely adds to its appeal.
Great finds, TheMonsterSquad.


----------



## frogkid11

Found these movie ticket throw pillows at the Kirklands Home Outlet as part of their Theater Room decor and knew they would go perfectly with my Carnival/Freak Show theme this year. I plan on using them on the bed in the spare bedroom which hosts some long-time friends who come from out of town every year to my annual party.


----------



## 22606

Kirklands also has outlet stores? Minus the aroma, I enjoyed perusing one of their normal stores, when there was one around, so I can only imagine the buys there... Very nice pillows, frogkid.


----------



## hallorenescene

brim, that is a nice find. to bad you didn't get all, but hey, for Halloween, it's all good. nice score


----------



## hallorenescene

monster, nice score on the crystal ball gonna be. nice mad lab prop. oh boy, that alien is awesome.
frogkid, those are nice pillows.


----------



## Bethany

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Found this on the side of the road, missing arm did not deter in the least!
> 
> URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/0m1i.png/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Funny, I picked up an arm - no hand - last year at a flea market. LOL wonder if it is the one yours is missing.


----------



## LairMistress

Every weekend, I've been trying to sneak out (sans 3 yr old son) one afternoon, to go to Goodwill. I didn't find a lot today, but I did pick up something that I've passed by several times. Now I have yet ANOTHER project to do. 

This one, I only hope I can manage. I'm not much of a scene painter, I'm really out of practice. I'd love to find about a dozen of these for different scenes (and make some for that winter holiday, too). This is going to get an all-over black paint job, and then the framed part behind the candle area is going to have a folksy vintage style scene or character painted on it. Then I'll have to put one of my battery-op candles in it.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Bethany said:


> Funny, I picked up an arm - no hand - last year at a flea market. LOL wonder if it is the one yours is missing.


Lol, Rennigers? I need to go find an arm!


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, that is a lovely piece. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## BlueFrog

I went to a small country auction yesterday for some non-holiday related collectibles. No, really, I DO have a life outside Halloween. What did I come home with? One of the best looking scythes I've ever seen for $15; and two super creepy metal syringes, one of them simply gigantic (probably for cattle but sized for an elephant) in a box of other things for $1. Somehow I missed seeing two fantastic 3-pronged pitchforks that sold for a pitiful sum to someone who plans to use them for... hay. 

What was that about having a life outside Halloween? Nevermind.


----------



## StacyN

I finally found a mirror for my "ghost in the mirror" project! I have been wanting to a version of it as the Magic Mirror with the Evil Queen looking out offering the poisoned apple.
I found this mirror (that also came with candle sconces) for $10 for the set at a local antique mall. and was finally able to complete my project:

***I posted in the craft thread also since it was a little bit of both.


----------



## punkineater

Monstersquad, nice find on that crystal ball. Looks to be a good size!
Those pillows are pretty cool, fk11! Perfect for the carnevil decor.
I'm still sick about brims roadkill~I'd bet she was a jumper.
LM, cool candleholder~can't wait to see the final outcome!
BF, don't just tease us with your awesome scythe & syringes purchase...pics please 
Magnificent magic mirror makeover, StacyN! Did you post a how to anywhere?


----------



## hallorenescene

Stacey, that is a magnificent mirror. I love the witch


----------



## Bethany

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Lol, Rennigers? I need to go find an arm!


LOL Nope, haven't been there in a while. It was either Eustice or Webster. 

Now where did I put that........


----------



## frogkid11

StacyN said:


> I finally found a mirror for my "ghost in the mirror" project! I have been wanting to a version of it as the Magic Mirror with the Evil Queen looking out offering the poisoned apple.
> I found this mirror (that also came with candle sconces) for $10 for the set at a local antique mall. and was finally able to complete my project:
> 
> ***I posted in the craft thread also since it was a little bit of both.
> 
> 
> View attachment 203263
> 
> 
> View attachment 203264
> 
> 
> View attachment 203265


You did such a fantastic job on this magic mirror, Stacy!! When will you be taking orders as I'll be placing mine as soon as you say so. LOL


----------



## StacyN

Magnificent magic mirror makeover said:


> Thanks punkineater!
> I didn't take pictures as I went ( I guess I should have)...but I did post a reply to Saki Girl in the crafts thread with the steps I did to make it. I hope that might help.


----------



## 22606

Neat sconce, LairMistress.
Great mirror (and project), StacyN.


----------



## thumpingmoonlight

I checked out a new antique store this weekend and fell in love with these two taxidermy pieces:
















Not sure if I'll use them at Halloween yet but for now they'll hang out in my bedroom.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Well, I didn't find any super awesome Halloween stuff today, but I did, however, buy myself a pair of super awesome autumn owl socks, which I am currently wearing because I feel the need for some Fall today, lol...and I bought this gray owl pot on clearance at Hobby Lobby for $1.59!!! I haven't decided how to "Halloween" him up yet, but for that cheap, I had to get him and figure that part out later. I heart owls!


----------



## 22606

Fantastic taxidermy pieces, thumpingmoonlight.
Nice owl items, WitchyKitty.


----------



## Ghouliet

Bethany said:


> View attachment 203068
> 
> 
> SO excited!! Hubby bought me these today!! He if feeding my Halloween addiction!!



Make sure you reinforce his good behavior with rewards. lol


----------



## Ghouliet

vampyrespro said:


> Pretty happy with my yard sale haul for today!  Double-horned gramophone, mantle clock, vintage taxidermy grouse, red candles, and framed foliage: total of $40 spent.



Fantastic finds if you are doing a haunted room. They will look awesome in your decor.


----------



## c910andace

StacyN said:


> I finally found a mirror for my "ghost in the mirror" project! I have been wanting to a version of it as the Magic Mirror with the Evil Queen looking out offering the poisoned apple.
> I found this mirror (that also came with candle sconces) for $10 for the set at a local antique mall. and was finally able to complete my project:
> 
> ***I posted in the craft thread also since it was a little bit of both.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203263
> 
> 
> View attachment 203264
> 
> 
> View attachment 203265


That mirror is so perfect! Did you get the matching sconces?


----------



## StacyN

c910andace said:


> That mirror is so perfect! Did you get the matching sconces?


 Thanks so much!
Yes, they were sold as a set...so it was $10 for all 3 pieces. I haven't made up my mind wether they'll be displayed together or not though.


----------



## punkineater

Can't go wrong with dead things, thumpingmoonlight!
WitchyKitty~ cute socks & owl!


----------



## c910andace

StacyN said:


> Thanks so much!
> Yes, they were sold as a set...so it was $10 for all 3 pieces. I haven't made up my mind wether they'll be displayed together or not though.


Witchy GREEN with envy. Love it!!


----------



## hallorenescene

thump, bet blue frog and maybe doto are jealous.
witchy, love those socks. it's cold there today too, huh?


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> witchy, love those socks. it's cold there today too, huh?


Lol, it was nice out today, 70's...which is actually quite cool for July...but still, my husband came home and asked if it was a bit warm for long owl socks. I told him no, because they are owl socks, lol. I had to wear them now. Tonight, however, the temp has dropped and it's a good night for long owl socks! Chilly!


----------



## im the goddess

Great socks witchykitty. I love fashion socks.


----------



## BlueFrog

punkineater said:


> Can't go wrong with dead things, thumpingmoonlight!


Can I have an "Amen"! Somehow I missed that post - the horror! - so glad punkineater drew my attention to it. Yay for dead things!


----------



## Bethany

There is a BIG dead beetle in my garage - complete. Debating whether to jar it


----------



## BlueFrog

What is this, dead thing day? How did I miss the memo?!

Here's a useful link for you, Bethany: http://www.extension.umn.edu/youth/...entomology/collecting-and-preserving-insects/


----------



## Echo Sorceress

WitchyKitty said:


> View attachment 203344


LOVE the socks, WitchyKitty! Like im the goddess, I'm also a fashion sock enthusiast. I've got a whole drawer of 'em including several Halloween pairs!


----------



## punkineater

Yes, yes, yes to 'things in jars', Bethany!!! You can either dry specimen them, BF's link, or if you only want them for a season or two, simply put them in a jar with 90% rubbing alcohol. I have things the cats have unfortunately killed, mostly lizards, wet preserved that way, and they've been good for 2 yrs so far. Just don't open the lid!


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> What is this, dead thing day? How did I miss the memo?!
> 
> Here's a useful link for you, Bethany: http://www.extension.umn.edu/youth/...entomology/collecting-and-preserving-insects/


Thanks for the link. I was literally just going to put it in a jar.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Bethany said:


> Thanks for the link. I was literally just going to put it in a jar.


That what I would have done too Bethany good thing to have people here in the know.LOL


----------



## printersdevil

Not sure how I got this in here twice. Sorry!
Picked up these three belts to use on my fortune tellers. I especially love the metal one.

Each was $1


----------



## 22606

The belts are definitely suitable for fortune tellers, printersdevil. Nice set.


----------



## BlueFrog

Haunted Nana said:


> That what I would have done too Bethany good thing to have people here in the know.LOL


I just so happened to be looking up that information for myself a few days ago. I have a friend who breeds ornamental cockroaches - NOT the house-infesting kind! - and she's given me all her naturally deceased adults for the haunt. They are huge and often quite beautiful, especially the death's head roaches. I can't speak from personal experience how permanent the preservation will be using the nail polish remover, but I figured it was a chemical easily accessible to haunters and thus worth a try. All of the sites that recommend this method contain no further information on long-term preservation, so I assume the bodies pick up enough chemicals to preserve them while in the kill jar.


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> I just so happened to be looking up that information for myself a few days ago. I have a friend who breeds ornamental cockroaches - NOT the house-infesting kind! - and she's given me all her naturally deceased adults for the haunt. They are huge and often quite beautiful, especially the death's head roaches. I can't speak from personal experience how permanent the preservation will be using the nail polish remover, but I figured it was a chemical easily accessible to haunters and thus worth a try. All of the sites that recommend this method contain no further information on long-term preservation, so I assume the bodies pick up enough chemicals to preserve them while in the kill jar.



Well.....my big bug is already dead. laying in the garage.  
So what does an ornamental roach look like? When I volunteered at the Toledo Zoo, we had to hold Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches & Giant African Millepedes.  I didn't mind the Millepedes, but the roaches were another thing all together.


----------



## cai88

Been AWOL for a few weeks due to work but have still managed to grab up some goodies. All of this plus a strobe, black light, few jars with cork tops and signs. The reaper is from Gemmy and says 5 or 6 different phrases. The creepy lady is animated and she appears to be floating around. She also moans and has a black light to make her glow.


----------



## Rasmirin

I found the free pallet motherlode - at least two dozen! This totally made my day because I need to get an early start on the fence I want to make for my lawn.


----------



## 22606

Fantastic group of items, cai88.
Great find, Rasmirin.


----------



## punkineater

printersdevil~perfect belts for what you are using them for!
cai88~ score! Great haul of stuff, love that floating ghost woman!

My OT Madame Misery arrived today!


----------



## 22606

Madame Misery is phenomenal, punkineater, and that jar loaded up with doll parts is neat, too.


----------



## punkineater

Thank you Garth & Saki~she's a HOT gypsy girl. Going to replace eyes & earrings.
The doll parts were a freebie from my daughter in law. Apparently, my 7yr old 
grandson saw those & told his mother that "'Creepy Nonnie' would love those
for her Halloween." A kid after my own heart...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thank you for posting your photos of Madame Misery! She is stunning. She looked great in the OT photos but even better in yours. I'm thinking she might be the prop I buy this year. Still waiting to see the black widow lady but Misery keeps calling me. So far nothing I've seen on GR has me jumping to buy. I know it's early still so don't want to miss out on Misery if she turns out to be the one.


----------



## frogkid11

Fantastic purchase, punkineater. The earrings looks like stuffed fabric in the close up picture - is that right or is it just my eyes? LOL

I need to get a gypsy/fortune teller for my theme - would you recommend her?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yeah I'd definitely find big real hoop earrings for her like you're planning. What exactly are you going to do to her eyes? What is her hair like?

Looks like she has an ample amount of cloth at her feet. That's nice to see. And it also doesn't look like gauze either. She's gorgeous. She's saying I need to listen to the cards, there's Misery coming my way!


----------



## frogkid11

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thank you for posting your photos of Madame Misery! She is stunning. She looked great in the OT photos but even better in yours. I'm thinking she might be the prop I buy this year. Still waiting to see the black widow lady but Misery keeps calling me. So far nothing I've seen on GR has me jumping to buy. I know it's early still so don't want to miss out on Misery if she turns out to be the one.


Hey GOS, if you decide to buy her - don't forget to use the coupon code CE144480 for OT that is good until 7/22 because it gets you $10 off and free shipping for any purchase over $75.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Madame Misery looks awesome punkineater, great buy


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I wouldn't be able to hold either. and I don't think any cockroaches are pretty. nor millipedes.
cai, you did get the mother load. I like the floating lady, the reaper, and the 2 tombstones.
rasmiren, glad you found your pallets.
punpkineater, you are so lucky. I saw her when I was checking out otp and thought she was stunning. I liked a couple of other props too. they have a few nice ones this year.


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, that makes Madame Misery only $69 total with the coupon off and free shipping. Makes me sick I can't buy her!!! My (GULP) 60th birthday is next week. I am seriously dropping major hints around all my family. However, they never, ever buy me Halloween stuff.


----------



## screamqueen2012

madame miserys great...where did she come from? I am missing that info.............you know one of the best gurls from last year was the lady in black from gr, boy was she good too...I had more fun moving her around my house scaring my family and myself, id forget where I stashed her...lol...


----------



## screamqueen2012

ok and michaels has ALOT of great items on sale for 60% off....lots of things to make Halloween props of............they are clearing out here to start setting up for the holiday items... cages, books you can paint/craft with, crosses, some glassware....


----------



## printersdevil

She is from Oriental Trading.


----------



## punkineater

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yeah I'd definitely find big real hoop earrings for her like you're planning. What exactly are you going to do to her eyes? What is her hair like?
> 
> Looks like she has an ample amount of cloth at her feet. That's nice to see. And it also doesn't look like gauze either. She's gorgeous. She's saying I need to listen to the cards, there's Misery coming my way!





frogkid11 said:


> Fantastic purchase, punkineater. The earrings looks like stuffed fabric in the close up picture - is that right or is it just my eyes? LOL
> 
> I need to get a gypsy/fortune teller for my theme - would you recommend her?





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thank you for posting your photos of Madame Misery! She is stunning. She looked great in the OT photos but even better in yours. I'm thinking she might be the prop I buy this year. Still waiting to see the black widow lady but Misery keeps calling me. So far nothing I've seen on GR has me jumping to buy. I know it's early still so don't want to miss out on Misery if she turns out to be the one.


Glad the pics were of some help! My total bill, inc 2 doz blank white mask faces($10.50) & Madame Misery($79), came to $79.50, with coupon code $10 off + free shipping . Yes, the earrings are horrid! Stuffed fabric. The eyes do light up (LED), I just prefer realistic prop eyes. Hair is the shiny, crappy prop hair, BUT long, curly & gypsylike (another HF member said to baby powder the wig, which takes the shiny out. Haven't tried it yet). The 'clothing'...there's enough there to cover the stand-one layer of gauze but the rest is fabric. 
Personally, I like her. She can easily be gussied up, super simple to set up, life sized. The pole/stand she's on is kind of flimsy. If you had her outside in any kind of wind, you would need to weight her down. 
Definitely great for the gypsy fortune teller theme, which is what I bought her for. She gives nice face.
The Madame is a head, hands & fabric on a pole~so be aware of that if you decide to purchase her. Oriental Trading Co. Frogkid posted the coupon code, free shipping is over $49 (not oversized), I think.
Hope this helps


----------



## punkineater

Garthgoyle, didn't you order Mourning Glory? Can't wait to see her too!
Rasmirin~only on this forum could a post of a whole pile of pallets send everyone into a drool!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

that's a great price, you certainly can gussy her up, I bought the fortune teller in the booth last year and would love a friend for her...lol awesome!


----------



## punkineater

screamqueen2012 said:


> that's a great price, you certainly can gussy her up, I bought the fortune teller in the booth last year and would love a friend for her...lol awesome!


Oriental Trading Co.
http://www.orientaltrading.com/api/search?Ntt=madame+misery
She can be bought, out the door, for $69. Reg price is $79, use coupon code CE144466 for $10 off, + receive free shipping for purchase over $49 or $$59bucks.
Frogkid had a different coupon code, just in case the one I used is obsolete. My order was placed on 7/9.


----------



## printersdevil

screemqueen2012 do you have photos of the fortune teller you got last year? Would love to see it


----------



## screamqueen2012

printersdevil said:


> screemqueen2012 do you have photos of the fortune teller you got last year? Would love to see it


shes on spirit Halloweens site now...wait for them to do a sale if you are interested in her, shes alittle expensive otherwise. compared to ot teller, ot is a huge deal!!


----------



## hallorenescene

printersdevil, I hope you get your wish.
printers, the oriental gypsy just has eyes that light up. the spirit gypsy has a booth, and her head turns around. she is pricey, but she is fabulous.
oriental also has a head in hand prop I like, except it has the same sound track as one of their ground breakers. I don't mind it on the ground breaker so much, but wish it had crying on the full size prop. I mean after all, he does have his head in his hands.


----------



## Kenneth

Not too much to write home about this go around, but i did pick up this guy im going to repaint and some more popcorn bags to use as treat bags for our cirque du inferno


----------



## FreshMeatScreams

I was at the mall yesterday and saw that A.C. Moore had started putting out their Halloween stuff, so I stopped in. They had one aisle of actual Halloween stuff, not just the autumn/harvest stuff. They had a bunch of cheap clearance stuff from last year I guess. This is what I got. 







A bunch of haunted house boxes that I thought I could give gifts in to the people who help me out each year. 3 glass lanterns, one says Trick or Treat, one Halloween, and one witch. 2 LED pumpkin candles. They have a small, battery operated flame light bulb. I got two that still worked, but I figured even if they didn't, I could use them anyway. 
All of this for a whopping $2.48 because of a 60% clearance discount, plus nothing was more than $1 on clearance. I saved over $23. Needless to say, I'm going back today. The cashier told me they had just put that stuff out the day before, and I was already wiping them out


----------



## LairMistress

I love those little houses! I bought one of each that Dollar Tree carried last year, intent on making a scene with them. My youngest (then 2 yrs old) decided that they made a nice town for his Little People. Guess who won that battle? Yeah, the 2 yr old. He plays with them frequently, and they are always in sight, haha. (I also bought the Christmas ones, but those were just for him, since he loved the Halloween ones so much)


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, Hallo. I just went and looked at the Spirit one. I love the booth, but don't like the head spinning. I really love Madame Misery.

Someone on here was trying to sell the Spirit one. I think it was Dale Hansen. He is out east somewhere and it was a pretty good deal, but had to ship.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FreshMeatScreams said:


> I was at the mall yesterday and saw that A.C. Moore had started putting out their Halloween stuff, so I stopped in. They had one aisle of actual Halloween stuff, not just the autumn/harvest stuff. They had a bunch of cheap clearance stuff from last year I guess. This is what I got.
> View attachment 203689
> 
> A bunch of haunted house boxes that I thought I could give gifts in to the people who help me out each year. 3 glass lanterns, one says Trick or Treat, one Halloween, and one witch. 2 LED pumpkin candles. They have a small, battery operated flame light bulb. I got two that still worked, but I figured even if they didn't, I could use them anyway.
> All of this for a whopping $2.48 because of a 60% clearance discount, plus nothing was more than $1 on clearance. I saved over $23. Needless to say, I'm going back today. The cashier told me they had just put that stuff out the day before, and I was already wiping them out



When I saw your house boxes I thought they were Hallmark card storage boxes. In fact so much so that I went to compare to the haunted house box I bought a few years ago. It wasn't the same but gee it does look like something Hallmark would have carried. Does it have sound when you open it or is it just a box? Nice little village you have there! Killer price you got all that for too!


----------



## MorganaMourning

FreshMeat - Now I want to check out my AC Moore. Great stuff. I love all of it; especially the houses.


----------



## 22606

punkineater said:


> Garthgoyle, didn't you order Mourning Glory? Can't wait to see her too!


I did, although I am still waiting on delivery, so no mourner to photograph yet

Great finds, Kenneth and FreshMeatScreams.


----------



## Reaper Wench

Fresh Meat, Wow, what a haul for so few dollars! You are so lucky, very nice!


----------



## Reaper Wench

I got these mercury glass potion bottles today from Kirklands. They were on sale for $11.99 for the three. One is graveyard dust, one is spider legs and the other is witches potion. I've seen some really cool mercury glass pumpkins but am waiting ... Anyway, these are my first official 2014 halloween purchase this year.


----------



## kelsey

*Yard sale finds*

Found some candle sticks, fabric, silver plate and a cool old picture


----------



## 22606

The bottles are superb, Reaper Wench, and that is a nice layout to your house. I miss having a Kirklands store around...
Excellent finds, kelsey.


----------



## Paint It Black

Love the Mercury glass. I am really into it this year for some reason .

The candleholders with the red glass would go well in my Vampires Lounge.


----------



## printersdevil

Love those candle sticks!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Stopped in at goodwill today at lunch on a whim, and BOY am I glad I did. Found the perfect item for my circus


----------



## 22606

Fabulous score, TheMonsterSquad.


----------



## Shadowbat

Got this today. It's actually an Avon bottle, but it is full size and looks great. I'm going to use it as part of my werewolf hunting kit. It's going to just be static so I was going more for look than anything, and for a buck, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## 22606

That is magnificent, Shadowbat.


----------



## MummyOf5

Lots of cool stuff! I'm checking in from our County Fair grounds. Been camping here most of the week and just found out that they had wifi this year, made hubby bring me the laptop so I could shake the withdrawls I was having from not being on here. The kids showed their pigs today, tomorrow they do cooking demos for Pride of Iowa and then they show their dairy cows on Saturday. I will be picking up our oldest boy from his Europe trip sometime Friday night/Saturday morning in the wee hours. Sunday is the last day of the fair and I will be so glad to get back home to my own bed. For the past 4 years the kids and I have stayed at the fairgrounds in a pickup camper so that they are close to take care of their livestock easier. How I miss my waterbed!
Keep posting those pics so I have something to inspire me, gonna start on stuff again after I catch up on my sleep


----------



## screamqueen2012

great finds!! love the picture and the candlesticks!!!


kelsey said:


> Found some candle sticks, fabric, silver plate and a cool old picture
> View attachment 203720


----------



## punkineater

Great finds everybody: Kenneth, LairMistress, FreshMeat, Reaper Wench, Shadowbat, Monster Squad & Kelsey. Kinda partial to those beautiful candlesticks, Kelsey!
Today I found a few things at a friends yard sale~a beautiful antique iron floor lamp & 2 real animal skulls.


----------



## vampyrespro

Wow, punkineater, you really hit the jack pot!


----------



## screamqueen2012

punkineater said:


> Great finds everybody: Kenneth, LairMistress, FreshMeat, Reaper Wench, Shadowbat, Monster Squad & Kelsey. Kinda partial to those beautiful candlesticks, Kelsey!
> Today I found a few things at a friends yard sale~a beautiful antique iron floor lamp & 2 real animal skulls.
> View attachment 203770
> View attachment 203771
> View attachment 203772
> View attachment 203773



i'll say you did, what an awesome old cast iron lamp stand....check and see if you have an id mark on it, that's a great find and love the skulls too


----------



## hallorenescene

Kenneth, that little clown guy is adorable. is he a bank. a paint job will really spruce him up. good score on the treat bags too.
freshmeat, nice score. those boxes will be cute to give for gifts.
printer, I really liked the spirit one. my grandson wanted me to get her real bad, it was his favorite prop last year. but it was real pricey. my favorite one was this girl holding 2 candles to stand in a graveyard speaking. my grandson and I opted for the swinging girl. it was both our second choice and we were in agreement on it. anyway, I already had gitania by grandin road. I love her look and at that time we didn't know she was going to not work. while we were at spirit it was like a Christmas toy wonderland. there were so many cool props it was hard to decide. I have to go to the dr in a couple of weeks, I hope my grandson has off work so he can go with me. and I hope the spirit is open. I had only been in a spirit once before and it hadn't been impressive. so the one last year was a shocker in the best way. I won't be able to afford anything right now. just to look will be fun. and you never know.
reaper wench, those are very pretty bottles. what is mercury glass? I like your skelly and whatever those nats on the bar are too. nice designs.
garth, I can't wait to see your morning glory. she looks very somber. 
printer, I love the misery too. that might be my purchase for this year. 
Kelsey, those candlesticks are lovely. the red really makes them. the picture is very nice too.
monster, that is a perfect item for your carnevil.
shadow, I like the gun, but in your werewolf box, that really rocks. I would love to see your setup when you have it done.
punkeneater, I love that lamp. so very nice. I would have to clean it up and refinish it. it's lovely.


----------



## matrixmom

OMG punkineater-great finds
And kelsey !! great pic and candlesticks...

both of you really have to do nothing to these - they are perfect the way they are.


----------



## matrixmom

shadowbat - a dollar??? wow. Everybody is just giving stuff away. Pretty soon they are going to have to pay "us" to take it! Excellent find.


----------



## frogkid11

Found these letters on clearance at Michaels for .99 each and had to have them. The style is called "western" but I like them for my ticket booth at the Carnival/Freak Show. They didn't have an "s" for the end so I'll paint the top of the booth as if the "s" has fallen away years ago. I'll mount a couple of the letters on a slant to really get that neglected/dilapidated look.


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, those will be perfect. I like how you're going to display them too. 
my grandson went to ridiculous days in Charles city. he bought me a few roses for $0.50 each. black roses of course. I have such a sweet grandson.


----------



## 22606

* Stunning standing candelabra, punkineater, and the skulls are also great.
* The letters do look to be a whimsical, fit-for-a-circus style, frogkid. Fantastic find.

Drumroll, please... along with a call to _Hoarders_ Here is Mourning Glory (standing in front of a section of the Halloween storage area):


----------



## punkineater

Garth, she's perfectly dark, gothic, and gorgeous! Made the same as Misery-head on a stick? Personally, I liked that the set up was ridiculously quick and fits into a little box! I'm running out of storage. Looks like you are too, Garth 

fk11, love the whole idea of the derelict ticket booth, S fallen off & painted over!

Thanks Vampyrespro, ScreamQueen, hallo, mm & Garth! SQ~so far, no mark found...must weigh 40lbs! Haven't layed it down to look for mark on bottom. All I'm going to do is surface clean & have hubby rewire. The other best part, it was only $25. Squeal!


----------



## MrMordrid

I just assembled Limbless Jim today and took him for a test run.


----------



## punkineater

Very cool, MrMordrid!


----------



## 22606

punkineater said:


> Garth, she's perfectly dark, gothic, and gorgeous! Made the same as Misery-head on a stick? Personally, I liked that the set up was ridiculously quick and fits into a little box! I'm running out of storage. Looks like you are too, Garth


Thank you, punkineater. Yes, same construction, which is nice for those of us with storage issues

That is awesome, MrMordrid.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle, wow Glory is great! Nice looking veil lace and clothing fabric on her with good coverage. Can I ask a favor while you have her out? Could you post a closeup photo of her face with the veil lifted? Thanks for sharing her with us. Have to say these two OT ladies give GR's babes a run for the money.


----------



## c910andace

Mourning Glory is just gorgeous. I really like her!!

I bought a Pottery Barn Mystic Falls Chandelier from last year on eBay. Fingers crossed that it's in good shape when it arrives.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, she is absolutely fabulous. how do you think she ranks with the lady in black?
mrmordrid, your post isn't showing.


----------



## wensteve

Found this today on a walk downtown through the market. It's quite large and will make a sweet addition to our yard display. I can't decide if I want to paint him black but will probably put a spot light on him for a creepy night time look. Or maybe will try and have him crawling up the side of the house. Can't decide


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Garthgoyle, wow Glory is great! Nice looking veil lace and clothing fabric on her with good coverage. Can I ask a favor while you have her out? Could you post a closeup photo of her face with the veil lifted? Thanks for sharing her with us. Have to say these two OT ladies give GR's babes a run for the money.





c910andace said:


> Mourning Glory is just gorgeous. I really like her!!





hallorenescene said:


> garth, she is absolutely fabulous. how do you think she ranks with the lady in black?


Thank you for all of the compliments. I would say that I like her at least as much as the Lady in Black prop, hallo. Here is Mourning Glory with her veil lifted, as requested by GoS:










The scorpion is marvelous, wensteve. I would paint it black, as you are entertaining doing, but that is just me


----------



## printersdevil

Love the scorpion and Mourning GLory is great!


----------



## punkineater

That scorpion looks massive! What a cool find


----------



## MummyOf5

I'm so jealous of everyone's finds!
Can't wait to start looking for stuff again, had to put it on hold for the county fair. Two more days and then we are back home and I can get stuff settled and resume the haunt search. 
Tomorrow I'll be one tired puppy, I'm driving to Des Moines tonight to pick up my oldest son. They flew in to Chicago from Germany earlier and now he is on a bus back to Iowa. I can't wait to hear all about his trip. If any one is interested in seeing pics let me know there will probably be a lot of them posted to facebook and when I get the cd of their performances I think I will post it some where too so friends and family can hear what they played on the tour.


----------



## screamqueen2012

I was wondering what morning glory looked like compared to the lady in black from gr, I looooovvvvveeee her....ah hmmmmmmmmmmmm we could have two spirits in my house behind doors, shower curtains, corners....my 20 year old daughters boyfriend wont go into rooms he hasn't deemed "safe"....hahha I had a lot of fun with him last year.


----------



## hallorenescene

wensteve, that is an awesome find. either idea would be cool. 
garth, I love Victoria's face. I think she is so pretty. morning glory's face looks just as pretty. I can't decide between mourning glory and misery. I could use misery this year, but mourning glory I would probably use more years. I will probably get mourning. still a hard decision.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, I love Victoria's face. I think she is so pretty. morning glory's face looks just as pretty. I can't decide between mourning glory and misery. I could use misery this year, but mourning glory I would probably use more years. I will probably get mourning. still a hard decision.


They both look pretty much the same face-wise, if I am picturing Victoria's mug properly. I would recommend Mourning Glory over the other, but it is difficult to be impartial


----------



## printersdevil

MummyOf5, it sounds like you are having fun with the kids. I miss those days! I would love to see photos. Have a safe trip to pick up your son and on the way home from the fair, too.

Great finds all around here.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, it will probably be mourning glory. I see the sale that is on ends on the 22nd. I don't get paid till the 25th, so she's probably out anyway.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Bought 2 of these shirts for my husband and I at Walmart. Normally $7.50 on sale for $5 each..


----------



## a_granger

Thrift store find








was very tarnished brass coated in wax. A good cleaning and a coat of paint $1.00 not bad!


----------



## hallorenescene

chocolate chip, that t shirt is great. not a bad price either. going to check out my walmart.
granger, that turned out nice. very pretty


----------



## 22606

* The Killer Klown shirt is fabulous, chocolatechip1979, although I am quite surprised that it was found at Walmart. 
* Gorgeous candelabra, a_granger.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the candelabra. Nice find.

The clown shirt is CREEPY!


----------



## Jamesthegeek

Wow, I've been busy working on Halloween stuff since February, but haven't had time to post Today's finds








And they didn't cost me an arm and a leg. Just a couple of arms!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Yupp!! These shirts were found at Walmart, in the mens section, on the wall where all their graphic printed tees are located. 




Garthgoyle said:


> * The Killer Klown shirt is fabulous, chocolatechip1979, although I am quite surprised that it was found at Walmart.
> * Gorgeous candelabra, a_granger.


----------



## vampyrespro

Okay, so I think I'm a hoarder... but for $50, I really couldn't resist. This is the culmination of 7 yard sales and an estate sale. Please excuse the background mess!
A satyr adorned brass mirror, a set of fireplace pokers, antique fireplace screen (I'll post pictures of the base, it's very ornate), a domed display of the infant of Prague (I will purpose this) an art-deco style clam jewelry box, and a brass ornamental fan, which I have very big plans for. I've been scoring big lately.... maybe the Great Pumpkin has heard my prayers


----------



## punkineater

Cc1979~KILLER clown shirts! I'm going to have to check out Wallyworld.
a_granger, awesome candelabra and price!
Jamesthegeek, do I see full sized mannequin arms? I'm SO jealous 
Vampyrespro~how dark and lovely your latest acquisitions are!
Go Team HF!!!


----------



## frogkid11

James, looks like you've got plenty of hands to help with all of your upcoming projects 

Great finds Vamp !!! Those will look fantastic in your Haunted Manor !


----------



## 22606

* Excellent group of arms, James.
* Phenomenal items, vampyrespro.


----------



## frogkid11

Hit an indoor flea market today and landed a clown paint by number, 5 vintage metal noise makers, and an old buggy whip that will have a hand attached in the white lion tiger cage (but what happened to the rest of the lion tamer???).









my camera on the phone focuses on the clown picture and the noise makers end up blurry so here they are up close:


----------



## 22606

Nice items, frogkid. The clown in the picture has an understated creepiness to him.


----------



## Guest

That clown is Lou Jacobs.


----------



## frostytots

Mini Michael's haul today. 25% off coupon I needed to use. They just started setting up fall stuff at my local store.

Some glass jars for my specimens, a base for my wreath, paperclay, and glow in the dark dog poop


----------



## printersdevil

Glow in the dark dog poop. LMAO

Wish my dogs could do that! LOL Then I would see it before I step in in on the rare occasions when they have an accident during the night!!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Great finds everyone. They are too numerous to address individually, but I love it all.

One question on the OT ladies. Could you pose their arms?


----------



## 22606

Sid_Matthew said:


> That clown is Lou Jacobs.


I am surprised that McDonald's is not attempting to sue his estate for copyright infringement, due to the huge 'M' on his forehead



im the goddess said:


> One question on the OT ladies. Could you pose their arms?


Yes, their arms are posable (foam-covered wire). 


Great haul from Michaels, frostytots.


----------



## Bethany

Bought some, won others at the Annual Ocala Florida Haunters M&T







Got to pick these 2 items in drawing when my name & then 2nd round Hubby's name was called. 








got this cutie from a fellow haunter along with these (except for hand, that is what we molded from hubby's at the M&T)








The Rabid Rabbit is from another haunter.


----------



## 22606

Awesome goodies, Bethany. Congratulations on the wins.


----------



## punkineater

Bethany! Winner, winner, chicken dinner!! Love ALL of it 

Those vintage noise makers, frogkid, remind me of just exactly how old I am~vintage bordering on antique!
Love the idea with the whip. And that clown definitely has a secret... if that is Lou Jacobs, as Sid pointed out,
you can't get any CREEPIER than serial killer John Wayne Gacy's art!!!!!

frostytots~that glow in the dark dog poop...well, gotta have me some of that! Is that little brain hard or squishy?
I think a few of those would look perfect in my 'new' old blender.


----------



## im the goddess

Let's try this again. I bought these things at Michaels yesterday. The witch hat will be the base of a project. I thought the resin hand would be good with a tombstone peeper. And, the appliques are for a tombstone project I am working on.


----------



## 22606

Excellent purchases, im the goddess. I bought the skeleton hand the other year and was also impressed with its sturdiness; my only complaint is that there are not two corresponding versions.


----------



## im the goddess

Garthgoyle, I noticed that. I decided for my idea, I could get by with only one hand on the tombstone for the peeper.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok i need to go to micheals bad


----------



## punkineater

goddess, I'm interested in the hat project. Are you doing a decoration or for a prop?
The skeletal hand is a perfect idea for the peeper(stealing). Has anybody tried to make a silicone
mold from those appliques to mass replicate? Are they made of plaster, wood?


----------



## pumpkinking30

Bethany said:


> Bought some, won others at the Annual Ocala Florida Haunters M&T


I had never heard of this group. Just looked it up on FB. Sounds really cool. I'll have to watch for next year's event.


----------



## printersdevil

Great stuff found this weekend. I am so jealous---in a good way.


----------



## cai88

Picked these up at a garage sale today for $10.


----------



## im the goddess

punkineater said:


> goddess, I'm interested in the hat project. Are you doing a decoration or for a prop?
> The skeletal hand is a perfect idea for the peeper(stealing). Has anybody tried to make a silicone
> mold from those appliques to mass replicate? Are they made of plaster, wood?


The hat is for a decoration. It might be part of the reaper gift depending on who my victim is. I have some ideas for it already.
I took a molding and casting class recently. It was more of a techniques demo since no hands on instruction took place. I took it for that very reason. I have some resin angles that are just too heavy for my needs. The appliques in the photo are light weight wood.

This is who offered the class.http://www.reynoldsam.com/


----------



## 22606

Superb items, cai88. I still wonder why so many tombstones got switched from those plastic-coated ones to the styrofoam crap that chips so easily.


----------



## Bethany

punkineater said:


> goddess, I'm interested in the hat project. Are you doing a decoration or for a prop?
> The skeletal hand is a perfect idea for the peeper(stealing). Has anybody tried to make a silicone
> mold from those appliques to mass replicate? Are they made of plaster, wood?


Just learned a technique this weekend that uses silicone & cornstarch to make a mold!! Fabulous!! I'm going to be making some flat backed skull molds with this technique. Think there is a How to on YouTube.


----------



## frogkid11

Found two more rolls of vintage tickets (one in gray and one in blue), a black and white Euro pillow sham with threads that look like spiders, and a prison art painted clown on glass. The clown on glass is about 2 1/2 foot tall and am hoping to light it from behind to add to the creep factor.


----------



## hallorenescene

james, that is an astronomical find. so many uses.
nice scores vampy. I love that mirror.
frog, I love the clown picture. say, he is a very handsome fellow. and those clackers and rattles bring back fond memories. when I was real little, everyone had one of those. they were affordable, and went well with our homemade costumes. 
sid, educate us? who is lou.
nice haul frosty.
cai88, I am really digging that tombstone blow mold. you really got some wonderful buys. and $10.00? wow!
frogkid, nice items. that clown is cuter than the dickens. painted on glass is pretty cool. like you idea of lighting it up.


----------



## pumpkinking30

frogkid11 said:


> The clown on glass is about 2 1/2 foot tall and am hoping to light it from behind to add to the creep factor.
> 
> View attachment 204147


That clown already has a pretty good creep factor without the light. I would probably go with a colored bulb to throw off the picture's colors even more (orange or red, maybe).


----------



## 22606

Neat buys. You are really having luck racking up the carnival goods lately, aren't you, frogkid?


----------



## vampyrespro

So my haul today came from, of all places... my own house.  
This sounds like the beginning of a horror movie LOL. But while cleaning out the garage I stumbled upon a manila envelope filled to the brim with old photos, left by the house's previous owner. I've lived here for years, and have never seen these. The oldest ones seem Edwardian to me, but some are dated from the 20s and 30s. 


Don't think I did too badly for $0


----------



## printersdevil

Cool photos! Nice find!


----------



## HexMe

What a treasure trove, Vampyre! How wonderful! I would just stare at those pics for hours and try to imagine what the people were like. I found an old picture in my barn of a couple sitting in a carriage and it really makes me wonder about them. I find these sort of things tremendously fascinating.


----------



## hallorenescene

frosty, that glow in the dark poo is great. I put up a tombstone that reads....here is the last dog that poo'd in my yard. then I put some poo there. that glow in the dark stuff would be a riot. he poo'd some ghostly poo in their yard, even after he was gone. lol.
Bethany, those are some choice items. you really got some cool items. I bet that was fun making the hubby's hand. what a perfect day you must have had.
punkineater, I like the brains in the blender idea.
I'm the goddess, nice buys. so I see we will be having a visit from you in the crafts thread. I love tombstone peepers.
vampy, that is a treasure trove find. did you notice in the baby ones if it looks like there is a person covered and hidden holding the babies still. that would be cool.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

That's a spectacular find, Vampyre! Perfect fillers for some gothic frames. It's super exciting and mysterious that you discovered them in your own house too!


----------



## frogkid11

Garthgoyle said:


> Neat buys. You are really having luck racking up the carnival goods lately, aren't you, frogkid?


I was kinda feeling that way myself, Garth. It's rare for me to have this kind of luck - and it feels so good


----------



## frogkid11

Vampy, those are some awesome pics!! and you certainly can't beat that price!! Do there happen to be any of the "death" photos in your findings?


----------



## 22606

Awesome that you tracked down all of those photos in your own house, vampyrespro. Superb find there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> Superb items, cai88. I still wonder why so many tombstones got switched from those plastic-coated ones to the styrofoam crap that chips so easily.



Garthgoyle, which version tombstone do you think will outlast the other? There in lies the answer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

im the goddess said:


> Let's try this again. I bought these things at Michaels yesterday. The witch hat will be the base of a project. I thought the resin hand would be good with a tombstone peeper. And, the appliques are for a tombstone project I am working on.
> View attachment 204066
> View attachment 204067
> View attachment 204068



Haven't been into my Michaels yet but so glad to see the hand is restocked this year. I think I bought two last year and think they great for all kinds of projects. Plan to add a few more now. Nice hat. And so funny to see that you bought those embellishments. I picked up some very similar last year for my Haunted Hotel room key board. They are a great way to add some style to a project and weren't that expensive. They will look wonderful on your tombstone. Hope my Michaels has halloween out.


----------



## LairMistress

I love those pictures, vampyre! What an extremely lucky find. Perhaps you had some help there, from your very own house spirit. 

We bought our house last summer, and didn't realize that there was a storage space above the garage. When we finally noticed the hatch and went up, we found some tombstones that the previous owners had left. Not the people who sold us the house, but the people who owned the house before them. They were fake stones for Halloween, of course. Only two were keepers, nice foam stones. The others were home-made painted wood, and nice too, but did not fit my realistic stone cemetery. There was also a haunt sign with the people's last name on it, which is how we know it wasn't the people who sold us the house.

When my parents bought my childhood home, the attic had a few antique trunks in it, and there were photos in one. I believe that my dad gave them to his brother to sell, though. I had a tintype photo from the trunk for several years, but it became lost decades ago. I wish we still had them! I did get to keep the nice floor radio that was in there. I love it, and still have it (1977-present).


----------



## punkineater

Nice finds, cai88 & frogkid11! Only $10 is a score for all of that...and that clown pic is great.
Vampyrespro~you hit the motherload there, for sure!!!
Love the story, LM~thank you for sharing! Sigh..Makes me wish we had an attic, or even a basement.


----------



## Saki.Girl

cai88 said:


> Picked these up at a garage sale today for $10.
> View attachment 204097


wow love all of this you scored


----------



## Saki.Girl

my Orange Putka Pods came today i will be buying more for sure


----------



## Bethany

Little Pumpkins!!!


----------



## frogkid11

Saki, you must have another project in mind for those lil' kins - what's in store?


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Saki, you must have another project in mind for those lil' kins - what's in store?


one thing they will be getting used for my nightmare before christmas village i am working on  
another these would be great for potion bottles, arrangments as i get them done i will post


----------



## screamqueen2012

Picked up a box full of old bottles antiquing this weekend, they will make great spell/potion bottles!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

saki, i love those, how cute are they!!!


----------



## 22606

* Great little pumpkins, Saki.
* Superb find, screamqueen2012.


----------



## printersdevil

Love 'em Saki. 

Screemqueen2012, those bottles are wonderful!


----------



## hallorenescene

cute little pumpkins saki.
scream queen, you got a lot of cool bottles there.


----------



## a_granger

Great bottle collection Screemqueen.
Saki, where did you find the little Putka pods? Those are great!


----------



## Bethany

Saki, Some in a jar labeled Giant Pumpkin seeds or pumpkin babies


----------



## Passi

Saki, those pumpkins are fabulous. Too bad a $6 bundle costs $18 to ship here. LOL


----------



## im the goddess

vampyrespro said:


> So my haul today came from, of all places... my own house.
> This sounds like the beginning of a horror movie LOL. But while cleaning out the garage I stumbled upon a manila envelope filled to the brim with old photos, left by the house's previous owner. I've lived here for years, and have never seen these. The oldest ones seem Edwardian to me, but some are dated from the 20s and 30s.
> 
> 
> Don't think I did too badly for $0


Those are some really nice photos. I always find it sad to see photos left in frames at thrift stores. You know, those were real people with real lives, and their ancestors just drop them off at the thrift store. I'm sure you will do something great with these. The two that strike me are the babies in the christening gowns. Simply gorgeous. Maybe you could scan them and share with the group. hint hint.


----------



## im the goddess

screamqueen2012 said:


> Picked up a box full of old bottles antiquing this weekend, they will make great spell/potion bottles!!
> 
> View attachment 204305


 Great supply of bottles screamqueen.


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm the goddess, I agree with your assessment. it seems strange nobody cares about the photos. after my mom passed away, I had tons of photos from way back. I didn't know what to do with them. I sent them to a cousin in California who is into genealogy. he must have thanked me a thousand times. I sent him all my moms genealogy files to. he has an archive they all went in. last I heard he was busy taking the pictures and matching them to each persons profile and posting them. we should be able to pull up our genealogy on the net, and find not only the written, but pictures too.


----------



## stick

Ok, I just order 4 gallons of Foggy Fog - Swamp Juice. I hope to have it by Friday or Monday the latest.


----------



## StormyNight

First Purchase of 2014, from Michaels


----------



## Buggula

Very nice! Love the bottle.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Influenced by the great photos here on HF of Oriental Trading's two new ladies and the sale OT has ending today at 11:59pm CT (see OT thread), I ended up ordering Madame Misery and saved 29% on her pre-halloween. Tough choice between the two girls but am sure I will be pleased with Misery, she'll be used in my carnival theme down the road. Much thanks to members that posted their photos after receiving their ladies. Placed my order this a.m. and she's already on her way to me.


----------



## frogkid11

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Influenced by the great photos here on HF of Oriental Trading's two new ladies and the sale OT has ending today at 11:59pm CT (see OT thread), I ended up ordering Madame Misery and saved 29% on her pre-halloween. Tough choice between the two girls but am sure I will be pleased with Misery, she'll be used in my carnival theme down the road. Much thanks to members that posted their photos after receiving their ladies. Placed my order this a.m. and she's already on her way to me.


Congrats on your decision to buy Madame Misery, GOS !!! You'll have to post pics of her once you receive her (which should be long if she's already on the way) and give us your opinion. I'm still on the fence about buying a pre-made fortune teller or converting one of my existing figures...still have time to decide.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FrogKid, if you want to see photos of Punkineater's Madame Misery here's the link to the OT thread here on HF where they got uploaded:


http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135364-oriental-trading-2014-a-5.html#post1635003


.....just in case you like her enough to take advantage of the current sale ending today and go that route.  Saved $22.99 on her today. I was debating the same thing and had a dress I was going to use on one of my GR babes but I decided I just liked Misery so much that I went with her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry, duplicate post.....


----------



## 22606

Excellent buys from Michaels, StormyNight.


----------



## printersdevil

Madame Misery from Oriental Trading was ordered today for my birthday!!!!!! Yea. I can't wait for her to get here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

printersdevil said:


> Madame Misery from Oriental Trading was ordered today for my birthday!!!!!! Yea. I can't wait for her to get here.


I had seen you post that you really wanted her for your B-day and glad your wish came true! Happy Birthday Printersdevil!!!


----------



## printersdevil

I really should have held off until I am back at work in the fall, but with free shipping and $10 off, we decided it would be silly not to get her now since I was set on having her.


----------



## punkineater

I've never seen those seed pods before~they're adorable, Saki! Little mini pumpkins 
Great cache of beautiful antique bottles, sq2012!
GoS & printersdevil~congrats on your newest lady! Looking forward to the pics.
StormyNight~nice purchases from Michael's; very elegant looking.

I found a few things today: a huge 12ft long window scarf with fringe for the seance room, a really cool glass 'crystal ball' (base has a flower frog in middle & screws off), 2 etched glass candlestick holders, a cage, aMozart bust & free doll head.


----------



## frogkid11

Punkineater - Great haul but I'm really loving that "crystal" ball and the black candlesticks !!! Do you know what the crystal ball was/is in its natural state??


----------



## punkineater

Thanks fk11~my guess would be some sort of Victorian-style flower arrangement container, just because of that flower frog in there. It has a patent # on base, maybe I'll try to research it (most certain it's a repro)...but for only $1.50, I'm thrilled! The pic doesn't do those candlesticks justice~they're really beautifully etched, $2 for pair.


----------



## printersdevil

Punkineater, nice finds. Love the crystal ball. There is one like that with a red rose in it and plays music at a thrift store here. However, they want $10! I have many of the clear, white and etched glass ceiling globes in various sizes and bases for them. I just have to get busy and finish them out for crystal balls.

I love the cage. that is beautiful. Nice scarf find, too. What color are the candlesticks. They look very pretty.


----------



## Haunted Nana

frogkid11 said:


> Punkineater - Great haul but I'm really loving that "crystal" ball and the black candlesticks !!! Do you know what the crystal ball was/is in its natural state??


I Love that Crystal ball


----------



## 22606

Phenomenal items, punkineater.


----------



## punkineater

Thanks pd, HN & Garth  
That also solves the mystery of what the crystal ball was in its first life. I, too, have several other clear & opaque globes(all still in a box)...curious to see how you revamp yours, pd.
The candlesticks are jet black.


----------



## hallorenescene

stormy, those are nice.
pumpkineater, way to go. those candle sticks are adorable and that cage is cool. so what are you going to do with the cage?


----------



## punkineater

~thanks, hallo! I thought one of those bonez skeleton crows for the voodoo/swamp witch scene.


----------



## boobird

punkin - great find on the black amethyst candle holders, I love using that style of glass at halloween


----------



## hallorenescene

punkineater, a crow would look great.


----------



## punkineater

Thank you, boobird  We try to add as many real items to the haunt as we can~the bonus is that
I already collect Victorian glass.

Agreed, hallo! The bird cages can be used for so many things...


----------



## Bethany

punkineater said:


> Thanks pd, HN & Garth
> That also solves the mystery of what the crystal ball was in its first life. I, too, have several other clear & opaque globes(all still in a box)...curious to see how you revamp yours, pd.
> The candlesticks are jet black.


Here are some of my crystal balls  these are all from Globes from Light fixtures


























This one & couple others I used the small 2 pc. plastic ornaments. Gave them as reaper gifts


----------



## 22606

Quite a menagerie, Bethany... I like the setup in the first picture.


----------



## screamqueen2012

quick run through home goods, found a cute aged scale, i think will use it with herbs for the witches.......then a really cool blown glass terrarium, and then another blown glass cauldron shape glass container...i jumped on that....


----------



## 22606

Awesome goods that you picked up, screamqueen2012.


----------



## punkineater

Thanks for the crystal ball pics, Bethany! Was curious to see what the bases were~lots of ideas there to dress them up!
sq2012~that scale is awesome!!! OMG, is that YOUR Ouija table in the background!!? If so, can you
post pics, please 

Added a few necklaces & replaced the earrings on Misery. Haven't replaced her eyes yet. Anybody have any suggestions on where to find cheap gold bangles (I'm striking out) & anything else to spruce her up further; more necklaces, etc? My creative juices are dried up today, along with the 104 heat.


----------



## Always Wicked

i am loving all your finds peeps...


----------



## RCIAG

I went witch costume crazy on Amazon! I bought this costume, the shoes, the wig & the fake eyelashes. I don't usually get dressed up but I think I will this year. I guess I have to now after buying all this!! 

It was a toss up between this costume, which wasn't full on "sexy witch" (I just won't go there ever) & going with a deluxe Wicked Witch of the West costume & accessories. I thought the WWotW just looked like too much makeup (face AND hands) & since it's a fully covered costume with long sleeves & dress it could be hot (it can be in the 70s here in Oct.) I went with the one I got.

Plus I just love these shoes!!



































I also went nuts on Oriental Trading & got this stuff (only 2 of each):

Bubbles
http://www.orientaltrading.com/api/search?Ntt=25/6118

These wind-ups
http://www.orientaltrading.com/api/search?Ntt=25/6177

These Day of the Dead rubber duckies
http://www.orientaltrading.com/api/search?Ntt=13653213	

I got a couple gross of spiders & a couple of cheap rolls of stickers.

I'm eyeing a few other witchy things here & there (I guess I'll need a broom or a smaller cauldron) but haven't bit the bullet yet. I kinda wanna wait until we get the first round of stuff in stores to see what's out there.


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh i LOVE the lashes and the choker...aweeeesoooommmme....my daughter, son too but my daughter is heavy into cosplay....she and her crowd do several big conventions....i love costumes. good find and coordinating!! theres some great youtube videos on styling synthetic wigs, you wouldnt believe what you can do with them.



RCIAG said:


> I went witch costume crazy on Amazon! I bought this costume, the shoes, the wig & the fake eyelashes. I don't usually get dressed up but I think I will this year. I guess I have to now after buying all this!!
> 
> It was a toss up between this costume, which wasn't full on "sexy witch" (I just won't go there ever) & going with a deluxe Wicked Witch of the West costume & accessories. I thought the WWotW just looked like too much makeup (face AND hands) & since it's a fully covered costume with long sleeves & dress it could be hot (it can be in the 70s here in Oct.) I went with the one I got.
> 
> Plus I just love these shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went nuts on Oriental Trading & got this stuff (only 2 of each):
> 
> Bubbles
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/api/search?Ntt=25/6118
> 
> These wind-ups
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/api/search?Ntt=25/6177
> 
> These Day of the Dead rubber duckies
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/api/search?Ntt=13653213
> 
> I got a couple gross of spiders & a couple of cheap rolls of stickers.
> 
> I'm eyeing a few other witchy things here & there (I guess I'll need a broom or a smaller cauldron) but haven't bit the bullet yet. I kinda wanna wait until we get the first round of stuff in stores to see what's out there.


----------



## screamqueen2012

uh oh, looks like somebody got a bad reading..lol.........great set up....i am going to try to make a glow in dark crystal ball........anyone done that yet with glow paint?




Bethany said:


> Here are some of my crystal balls  these are all from Globes from Light fixtures
> View attachment 204549
> View attachment 204550
> View attachment 204551
> View attachment 204552
> 
> 
> This one & couple others I used the small 2 pc. plastic ornaments. Gave them as reaper gifts
> 
> View attachment 204553


----------



## 22606

Great witchy items, RCIAG.

The additions enhance Madame Misery's look, punkineater. I would suggest Burlington Coat Factory or CW Price (used to be AJ Wright) to find cheap bangles.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Punkineater, I really like your choice of earrings for Misery. They really compliment her gypsy-style. I was looking at your earlier photo of Misery just out of the box and noticed those fabric earrings they had on her looked like they were pierced on her upper earlobe LOL. Now you know how to place earrings! The red colored beads look nice and pick up and carry the red down on her outfit. Very nicely done.

Have you checked Goodwill for bangle bracelets? Mine seem to always have that kind of stuff in their cases. Probably some of it was stuff I donated years ago when I cleaned out my costume jewelry box from high school finally! Use to have a nice snake bracelet too which was like everywhere back when King Tut's tomb was discovered and the large museums were hosting ancient Egyptian artifacts. Could have used that for my haunt now. Told my husband when you get rid of stuff like that, suddenly you will find a use for it. That stupid box made it through several moves across the country until he insisted I prune through it and collect "better stuff". 'Course I seldom wear any jewelry these days so never really looked for other stuff. 

As for what else would someone add to her, apart from maybe bracelets? Maybe a ring or two. Her hands look like they want something or should be holding something, like a deck of tarot cards or something. Have you thought about how you are going to pose her? She could be holding her hands above a crystal ball perhaps or one hand could be extended out towards a sceance table like she was offering the ToTers to sit down for their session with her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Screamqueen, i have always loved that costume, especially the sleeves. What you picked out will look fabulous together.


----------



## Bethany

screamqueen2012 said:


> uh oh, looks like somebody got a bad reading..lol.........great set up....i am going to try to make a glow in dark crystal ball........anyone done that yet with glow paint?


Screamqueen, that is what I used inside the small ones I did for reaper gifts.  I also added a little glitter inside too.


----------



## Bethany

punkineater said:


> Thanks for the crystal ball pics, Bethany! Was curious to see what the bases were~lots of ideas there to dress them up!
> sq2012~that scale is awesome!!! OMG, is that YOUR Ouija table in the background!!? If so, can you
> post pics, please
> 
> Added a few necklaces & replaced the earrings on Misery. Haven't replaced her eyes yet. Anybody have any suggestions on where to find cheap gold bangles (I'm striking out) & anything else to spruce her up further; more necklaces, etc? My creative juices are dried up today, along with the 104 heat.
> View attachment 204581


check out Clair's Boutique in the Malls. Lots of times they run 10 for $10 when they are clearing things out. You can also try Big Lots, DT, Walmart etc.


----------



## printersdevil

I’ve been gone all day and you guys have really been posting! I started reading this thread and was about to post to check out Bethany’s crystal balls and then saw he added photos. She has some great ones. I have many I have used, but never thought about adding fringe until seeing hers. I am so adding fringe to some this year. Love ‘em.

Screemqueen2012, please show us your table. It looks great and I love the bottles you got. The scales are also a nice touch.

Punkineater, Madame Misery looks much better with the real earrings. Since the others were cloth, did you just cut them off? My Misey shipped today! Yea! If you have a Catos women’s fashion check for the bangles there. I also see them at Walmart sometimes. We have a store in Plano about 45 minutes from me that is called the 99cent jewelry store. They sometimes have them. Sad thing is I threw away a container of the thin bangles in all colors last year. I found them in a round tube type container that they came in. They were evidently one of the kids and had never been worn. I didn’t see a use for them Duh!!! That candelabra is GORGEOUS!

RCIAG, love the dress. It is awesome and the shoes are to die for!!! Love the lashes, too.


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh shes looking good, print off some tarot cards now...I have a file I could send you I used to print mine...yeeeesssss, that's one of my Ouija tables, i'll take a pic and post it tomorrow.....it took me one nite to paint it, course I stayed up till it was finished.............glad you all like it....lol 




punkineater said:


> Thanks for the crystal ball pics, Bethany! Was curious to see what the bases were~lots of ideas there to dress them up!
> sq2012~that scale is awesome!!! OMG, is that YOUR Ouija table in the background!!? If so, can you
> post pics, please
> 
> Added a few necklaces & replaced the earrings on Misery. Haven't replaced her eyes yet. Anybody have any suggestions on where to find cheap gold bangles (I'm striking out) & anything else to spruce her up further; more necklaces, etc? My creative juices are dried up today, along with the 104 heat.
> View attachment 204581


----------



## screamqueen2012

someone had pics in their profile pics of the dollar store white pillar candles in the tall thin glass holders with voodoo prints on velium on the container....can anyone tell me where to find those prints or who to buy them from like off etsy? dollar store has those pillar white candles right now in stock, I don't think I have seen them there before or lately fyi............... im needing some voodoo candles!


----------



## DieselFreak

So I went into a pet store today, that wasn't my regular place, to pick up some feeder mice for my daughters snake. And at the checkout counter I stumbled upon these little gems! Lol not sure what they'll end up being, but for now I'll stick them in a jar and throw a label on it. They're dehydrated or something and have no smell. They were being sold as doggie chews for 99 cents. They also had huge turkey feet as well! Just goes to show that you can find halloweenish items in the unlikeliest of places!!


----------



## 22606

Niiice Fitting for here, DieselFreak.


----------



## printersdevil

OMG Diesel Frank those are awesome! Were they in commercial packages?


----------



## moonbaby345

Thanks to whoever told us about all the candle holders being 50%.I was able to pick up that Halloween candelabra(someone posted a picture of it on here on the shelf with the skulls) that I've wanted for the past 2 years.It was $30.00 but with the sale price I paid only $15.00!I need to go back and get the 5 taper candles I need for it though.I had anthor 40% that I used on the bat cardboard book that opens up and you can put stuff inside.Regular price was $4.99 but only paid $2.99.I collect different colored bottles and they had a bunch of small ones that were 75% off.I picked up a green one.Regular price was $2.99.I ended up paying only.89 cents.They had a bunch of different colors.Does anyone know when the 50% off candle holders ends?


----------



## DieselFreak

They were in an open box on the counter. I know there was a label but honestly was to excited and grossing my child out with them to pay much attention. I'll be back in a week or so for more mice, I can let you know the company if you'd like?


----------



## printersdevil

I will look around for them. Thanks.

moonbaby, where did you find those. The bottles sound great. I gotta skip backwards to see if you posted where. lol


----------



## moonbaby345

printersdevil said:


> I will look around for them. Thanks.
> 
> moonbaby, where did you find those. The bottles sound great. I gotta skip backwards to see if you posted where. lol


You mean the coupons?I've been getting one in the mail once a week for the past two weeks.I'm hoping to get anthor one this week or next.I will make a haul video on my channel of what I bought in the next few days if you want to see what the bottle looks like.It was 75% off with the summer items.I posted a link to my YouTube channel on a different thread.


----------



## punkineater

RCIAG~that witchy outfit is beautiful and sexy! Those eyelashes are really fantastic.
Thank you everybody for the tips to try and locate bangles! Somewhere, I'm sure I have a bag of costume jewelry with perfect pieces for Misery...of course where that is, who knows. 
lol, GoS! Yes, Misery was rockin the upper cartilage ear piercings. 
The earring just pulled right out, printer. They were a stuffed piece of fabric with a pin stuck through into the 'head', which I just found out today while giving her new piercings, is a plastic face mask over some head shaped object. You two ladies will be astonished at how little there is involved (I'm sure Garth has checked his lady out too). In spite of that, I still love her. I like the idea of the hand placement over the crystal ball, GoS!
screamqueen, oh I don't just like your Ouija board table, I'm coveting it!!! Yes, I would love to have your tarot card file to print out!
DieselFreak, thanks to you, I'm going to be buying my chicken/turkey feet from the feed store instead of trying to make them, for the voodoo scene! Who knew!? Tomorrows foray out will be for bangles and freeze dried chicken feet....lordy, lordy, how I love this forum


----------



## printersdevil

moonbaby, I was wondering where you got the bottles using coupons. Hobby Lobby?


----------



## pumpkinking30

Bethany said:


> Here are some of my crystal balls  these are all from Globes from Light fixtures
> View attachment 204549
> View attachment 204550
> View attachment 204551
> View attachment 204552
> 
> 
> This one & couple others I used the small 2 pc. plastic ornaments. Gave them as reaper gifts
> 
> View attachment 204553


This is a great idea, Bethany. I have a frosted globe that came with a lamp I ordered that arrived with a damaged base. The company replaced the lamp and said to just discard the other one. The globe was fine, so I kept it for just this reason. I only need to scour my local thrift shops and antique stores for a good stand and I'll be set.


----------



## moonbaby345

printersdevil said:


> moonbaby, I was wondering where you got the bottles using coupons. Hobby Lobby?


Michael's and no coupons needed.They are marked 75% in the store.


----------



## Bethany

pumpkinking30 said:


> This is a great idea, Bethany. I have a frosted globe that came with a lamp I ordered that arrived with a damaged base. The company replaced the lamp and said to just discard the other one. The globe was fine, so I kept it for just this reason. I only need to scour my local thrift shops and antique stores for a good stand and I'll be set.


Look at thrift stores & Habitat stores. I've found all of my bases at either & Flea Markets. Think outside the box. the large one I did with fringe is actually the base to a fondue bowl, i believe. The bottom was open but I just hot glued a lid from a can in there to hold my light source 

Here is another made with the 2 pc. plastic ornaments.


----------



## screamqueen2012

really? darnit, I was just there yesterday and missed that, so the Halloween candlelabra will qualify too for the sale? aggggghhhhh wonder if I can just go in and only buy that and nothing else.....prob not...



moonbaby345 said:


> Michael's and no coupons needed.They are marked 75% in the store.


----------



## screamqueen2012

OMG!!! If I had been drinking coffee I would have spit it across the room laughing....I LOVE THEM.....ok got to take a trip to petsmart or petco...was it one of them....one of my friends just picked up chicken feet from a meat counter and gave them to her cats, minus the claws and told me how they went nuts over them...I wonder if my little darlings will leave these alone...oh, put a finish on them to seal them....I was just thinking I was going to have to make some out of clay....yeah diesel!!!
im all over these gorgeous crystal balls...gonna be on the hunt for some now...you guys are just great!!



DieselFreak said:


> So I went into a pet store today, that wasn't my regular place, to pick up some feeder mice for my daughters snake. And at the checkout counter I stumbled upon these little gems! Lol not sure what they'll end up being, but for now I'll stick them in a jar and throw a label on it. They're dehydrated or something and have no smell. They were being sold as doggie chews for 99 cents. They also had huge turkey feet as well! Just goes to show that you can find halloweenish items in the unlikeliest of places!!
> View attachment 204610


----------



## DieselFreak

@punkineater, printersdevil & screamqueen2012 I called Suncoast Pet Store a moment ago, where I got the chicken feet from. The guy said the brand is Bark Worthies. I looked them up and you can purchase them online as well. But if you have some local pet stores I'd check there first. I'll attach a pic from the website..


----------



## stormygirl84

Well, this was actually a few days ago, but I found this great spiced pumpkin scented lotion at Big Lots. It was the only one they had, so I snagged it.

I also got a couple small things at Michaels last night - a black wooden spiderweb frame, a cute little laser cut wood sign, and a wooden box shaped like a book. I figure I'll make a spell book out of the box, and I'm going to add Herman & Lily to the spooky pictures I put on the wall.


----------



## Shadowbat

Found this while in Dollar Tree today!


----------



## MonsterGuts

My mom went on a trip and picked these up for me from a store called Earthbound Trading. They are really nice and fairly big. I think they will be nice as part of a tablescape.


----------



## 22606

* Looks like an interesting book, Shadowbat.
* I really like those bugs, MonsterGuts.


----------



## Paint It Black

I just bought the black candleholder and two skull tea light holders from Michaels this week - 50% off - and put them with my two faux Mercury Glass projects (the bottles with labels. The skulls have Mercury Glass in the tops of them.


----------



## 22606

Very nice, PIB, including your interpretations.


----------



## punkineater

Nice find, Shadowbat~ does that book have pictures and stories of hauntings?
Cool bugs, MonsterGuts!
Love ALL of it, PIB


----------



## Reaper Wench

Paint It Black said:


> I just bought the black candleholder and two skull tea light holders from Michaels this week - 50% off - and put them with my two faux Mercury Glass projects (the bottles with labels. The skulls have Mercury Glass in the tops of them.


I love it Paint!!! Nice mercury glass and as Garthgoyle said, your interpretation! Those trays are really nice too.


----------



## Paint It Black

Reaper Wench said:


> I love it Paint!!! Nice mercury glass and as Garthgoyle said, your interpretation! Those trays are really nice too.


Thank you! The trays belonged to my Mom, who brought them back from Japan in the 1960s. We always keep them out on our coffee table.


----------



## Shadowbat

punkineater said:


> Nice find, Shadowbat~ does that book have pictures and stories of hauntings?
> Cool bugs, MonsterGuts!
> Love ALL of it, PIB



Just a couple illustrations to go with each story. Basically a kids/teen book, but I figured my girls would like it. I wish they had another one it would make a great prize for the party.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bethany said:


> View attachment 204552
> 
> 
> View attachment 204553


Hmmm that last one looks familiar


----------



## punkineater

I gave my new 99c Store rats a makeover~low light & daytime pics


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

WOW!! They came out great!! 



punkineater said:


> I gave my new Dollar Tree rats a makeover~low light & daytime pics
> View attachment 204737
> View attachment 204738


----------



## 22606

[email protected]!! I want a rodent like that Phenomenal work, punkineater. I was not aware that they at DT are putting out new types of rats this year. Actually, the one that I visited today did not have even the old style, as they had _nothing_ for Halloween


----------



## punkineater

Thanks, Garth  I thought they came out pretty good.
My bad, these are 99c Store rats. Thanks Cc1979. They're huge, 7" tall.
Our store just got Halloween put up today. I'm going back tonight for more rats.


----------



## boobird

Paint It Black said:


> I just bought the black candleholder and two skull tea light holders from Michaels this week - 50% off - and put them with my two faux Mercury Glass projects (the bottles with labels. The skulls have Mercury Glass in the tops of them.


Looks so nice! I love mercury glass, wonderful job on the potion bottles!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look fabulous!!!! Im so jealous of all u .99 cent store shoppers


----------



## frogkid11

Found several of these little circus tent sippy cups still in the original packaging. I took one out to look at it more closely and was thinking I could do several things with them this year: 1) serve my signature drink in them (but I'll have to hand wash them a lot that night), 2) remove the straw and stuff miniature candy in them and put them in the goody bags for each household, 3) put something spooky in them and wrap them in boxes and leave them on the doorsteps of my guests sometime in September. Any other ideas?


----------



## frogkid11

deleted duplicate post


----------



## Paint It Black

frogkid, I like the idea of leaving them on doorsteps with a reminder about the party to get everyone excited. Maybe a save-the-date if you haven't already done that.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_
View attachment 204822


frogkid11 said:



Found several of these little circus tent sippy cups still in the original packaging. I took one out to look at it more closely and was thinking I could do several things with them this year: 1) serve my signature drink in them (but I'll have to hand wash them a lot that night), 2) remove the straw and stuff miniature candy in them and put them in the goody bags for each household, 3) put something spooky in them and wrap them in boxes and leave them on the doorsteps of my guests sometime in September. Any other ideas?

Click to expand...

_


frogkid11 said:


> View attachment 204820


Are they translucent enough that you could use them as mini light covers?
Kinda like these:


----------



## 22606

Nice little sippy cups, frogkid, and I like your ideas involving them (particularly the last).


----------



## dbruner

I ordered a box set of Roseanne Halloween episodes on amazon today, what I was really looking for was a box set of Simpsons Halloween episodes, they had one set of 5 or 6. Does anyone know of a complete box set?


----------



## Cloe

My bonez creatures came from Spider's of the web! I ordered directly as shipping was reasonable and quick as they're about an hour and a half drive from me.


----------



## Paint It Black

Cloe said:


> My bonez creatures came from Spider's of the web! I ordered directly as shipping was reasonable and quick as they're about an hour and a half drive from me.


They go great together!!


----------



## Rustie

Cloe said:


> My bonez creatures came from Spider's of the web! I ordered directly as shipping was reasonable and quick as they're about an hour and a half drive from me.


I got my bird yesterday (love him, by the way) but no cat yet. Were yours packaged together? Hopefully I get him today!


----------



## 22606

Both are excellent, Cloe. I love the little scene of the watchful cat eyeing the bird longingly


----------



## Cloe

Rustie said:


> I got my bird yesterday (love him, by the way) but no cat yet. Were yours packaged together? Hopefully I get him today!


No. The cat came UPS and the bird came through USPS actually.


----------



## zo6marlene

Michaels is selling off there summer items from 40% to 70% off. I picked up a enclosed cage for 40% off that I can spray paint black over the gray. Going to stuff it with dollar store skeletons....maybe make them ferries. Their Lemax is also out and I bought the trolly and the Observatory Now I sit and wait for HomeGoods.


----------



## frogkid11

PoCoHauntGal;
[SIZE=3 said:


> Are they translucent enough that you could use them as mini light covers?
> Kinda like these:[/SIZE]
> 
> View attachment 204823


I wish they were translucent enough but I tried a light in them and it barely came through...but thanks for the idea.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Cloe said:


> My bonez creatures came from Spider's of the web! I ordered directly as shipping was reasonable and quick as they're about an hour and a half drive from me.


Those are so cute


----------



## Haunted Nana

Cloe said:


> My bonez creatures came from Spider's of the web! I ordered directly as shipping was reasonable and quick as they're about an hour and a half drive from me.


Those are so cute.LOL I would have to keep them out all year.


----------



## Shadowbat

While in Michaels I used the 40% coupon to buy the nutcracker witch. Also picked up a 50 count strand of orange lights from Pat Catans.


----------



## Miller22

Finally coming out of lurker status

I've been hitting up Rite Aides in my area because their garden section this year has/d a lot of angels in it and it's all 50% off now. I picked up one angel a couple of days ago, and today picked up a small open bible thing with a passage about meeting God. I'm hoping they up the discount soon as they had a nice angel statue that's about 2 feet tall that I wouldn't mind, but presently is a little too much for husband's taste. Big lots also has a few good items, on sale as well. I got a column and have my eye on a planter that's already faux stone.

In my Gravestone hunt earlier in the week I grabbed several crosses at Hobby Lobby in their garden section - which is presently 80% off. They also have a good selection of other ornamental items so I grabbed a fleur de lis for like a buck/50.


----------



## punkineater

fk11~those sipee cups are cool! I've never seen anything like those before. Have you decided what to do with them? All else fails, jello shots!!!
Oh Cloe, the cat & bird are adorable, especially posed together!
Welcome, Miller22! Any pics of your finds?


----------



## 22606

Miller22 said:


> Big lots also has a few good items, on sale as well. I got a column and have my eye on a planter that's already faux stone.


Welcome aboard, Miller22. Sounds like you scored on the items during your runs. And, if that planter is the filigree one that I am thinking of, it is stunning.


----------



## frogkid11

Welcome Miller22!!!! If you are looking for more garden statuary to use in your graveyard, don't forget to check out Walgreens as well. Not sure what area of the country you live, but our Walgreens selections rival that of Rite Aid when it comes to the season merchandise. Good luck in your hunting and please post a pic of the planter you are eyeing at Big Lots.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Welcome Miller22. I shop RiteAid and remember the last time I was in they had a nice large garden angel. Kind of big bucks, like $50 or so. I looked at it but at full price had to pass. I'll have to see if I took a photo and post. If they have this one on sale for 50% off that would be an awesome deal IMO. The height and look of it were impressive.

Glad you made the jump into the light after lurking in the shadows for so long.


----------



## printersdevil

I found an awesome silverware storage box today and passed on it. I am so mad at myself. I have several thanks to im the goddess sending me some and thought I didn't need this one. It was the cheapest I have ever found for only $3 and was so unique. It had metal handles on the end sort of like cabinet pulls and also had a drawer underneath. I got home and decided that I wanted it for a fortune teller box!!! I have to drive back over to the next town over tomorrow and hope that it is still there!! I know I should just buy things when I find them. I always do this and have to go back! When will I learn!!!! lol


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Rustie said:


> I got my bird yesterday (love him, by the way) but no cat yet. Were yours packaged together? Hopefully I get him today!


My bird arrived yesterday but not the cat so I am assuming it's being shipped separately. My order was through Spiders of the Web too!


----------



## PirateDex

Those skelbirds look awesome and it looks like Spiders of the Web posed the cat just right to stare at the bird...


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, I like #3. are you having any games? they could be prizes.
poco, those clown lights are cute. and you have a good start on those bonez characters. and the cat makes three. 
cloe, those bonez characters are bad to the bone. very cute.


----------



## Zombiesmash

They probably knew it was wise to ship the cat and bird separately, haha.


----------



## mickkell

I got my birds first then the cat came about a day later.


----------



## Hilda

Yep. My bird arrived yesterday too! He's a cutie.


----------



## punkineater

OMGawd....I'm just gaga over the skelly birds!!! All of the poses are great 
GoS, you've started a collective murder


----------



## BlueFrog

Dagnabbit, I've been trying to eliminate all plastic from my haunt, but those darn crows might just break through my resolve. They are so CUTE! And weather-resistant! And sturdy (esp compared to my real bones). Darn you, GoS, darn you to heck!


----------



## 22606

punkineater said:


> GoS, you've started a collective murder


Hannibal would be proud

The skeletal animals purchased recently by many are superb.


----------



## FreshMeatScreams

Stopped at a yard sale today cause a friend called me saying there was a homemade coffin for sale. I didn't buy the coffin (they wanted too much), but I did pick up a bunch of other things. These are my two favorites.







It is a mirror that a lady attached a bunch of cutouts from magazines to. I love it. It's one of a kind  and she only wanted $2. This is getting hung in my room for all year.







This is a wooden card table that the same lady attached a bunch of cutouts, etc too. It is an actual Ouija board in the center, which was what caught my eye in the first place. She attached wire to the back so this could be hung on a wall if I want, or I can set it up as a table. Only $5 for this. I'm really happy with my yard sale success today!


----------



## Guest

I finally got my mask from The Rudel company in Germany today. They're the ones that made the mask(s) that Slipknot is famous for as well as the car mask Michael Myers wore in Halloween 5. I have a few replicas of this mask but none are anything as nice as this one. The hair is punched through the mask and knotted underneath. I've always thought this mask was much creepier than the usual white ones Michael wears.

Sid


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Go ahead and add one to your collection BlueFrog. We _know_ you want to do it. Go ahead and blame me if you want! LOL. 

I'm loving seeing everyone's crow/cat/dog photos. It's fun to see what poses you guys come up with. I think everyone is having fun with it. For me these Bonez Collection animals are probably going to be the best fun item to come out this season. Very happy last year's GR bulldog did well enough for the company to take a chance on such a wide range of animals this year. I was actually shocked to see birds, cats and several dogs this year. 

So it looks like everyone so far is going with the white bone colored ones. Anyone order the black silhoutte version?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FreshMeatScreams, those collaged items are so cool. Very nicely done. Too bad about the coffin but you did OK at the garage sale I'd say!

Sid_Matthew, I have never seen a mask with punched thru hair before. Just on dolls. Wow, that is just such a cool mask. Very unique and I love the facial profile.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i wish i could get coordinated, i went out and got two of the candelabras for 50% off and forgot the 40% off so i could have gotten another nutcracker...aggghhhh 



Shadowbat said:


> While in Michaels I used the 40% coupon to buy the nutcracker witch. Also picked up a 50 count strand of orange lights from Pat Catans.


----------



## screamqueen2012

OH THANK YOU, i just hit petsmart and petco and they looked at me like whhhhaaaaaaat? oh well...haha.....woo woo, a chicken feet buying we go..

they have turkey and duck feets.....got some...i have takers here too if i dont use them all... who do you voodoo? haha




DieselFreak said:


> @punkineater, printersdevil & screamqueen2012 I called Suncoast Pet Store a moment ago, where I got the chicken feet from. The guy said the brand is Bark Worthies. I looked them up and you can purchase them online as well. But if you have some local pet stores I'd check there first. I'll attach a pic from the website..
> View attachment 204644


----------



## mb24

I found this cutie at an estate sale today for $1.50!


----------



## 22606

* Unique finds, FreshMeatScreams.
* Great mask, Sid. I have never even heard of punched hair also being knotted before now... They sure do take their quality to the next level in Germany, don't they?
* Nice pail, mb24.

I posted these items in the Michaels thread earlier, though I should also do so here, since I do not want to see anyone who is interested miss out on these while they can be had for far less. The spellbook trio originally cost $17 (got it for $8.50 with 50% coupon at site) and the witch canister was $5 (reduced to $2.50 with coupon).


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_


Ghost of Spookie said:



Go ahead and add one to your collection BlueFrog. We know you want to do it. Go ahead and blame me if you want! LOL. 

I'm loving seeing everyone's crow/cat/dog photos. It's fun to see what poses you guys come up with. I think everyone is having fun with it. For me these Bonez Collection animals are probably going to be the best fun item to come out this season. Very happy last year's GR bulldog did well enough for the company to take a chance on such a wide range of animals this year. I was actually shocked to see birds, cats and several dogs this year.

Click to expand...

_Last year my bone dog got so much attention, I was worried he might be Dognapped! 
I installed a small fencing across my garage bay doors in case any haunters had itchy fingers...


----------



## Miller22

PoCo - sorry if you posted it already (and I missed it), but where did you get your bone animals?

I went out again today and I got some great buys and some good freebies. At one yardsale I got an outdoor lamppost (solar) that may not work, which is fine as we plan to turn it into a "townsquare" lamppost style clock. I also got 2 speakers and 2 large corbels. 

I ended up getting the large Angel from rite aide (it was orig. 79.99 - 50% offf) - I didn't want to risk waiting and losing out. I've only seen her in two stores and each only had 1. 

At HL I picked up 2 rusty looking candle sticks featuring Grecian style ladies on them which I'll turn into a headstone. I also got the rusty bust - my store (we only have one out here in western WA that I'm aware of) and the white bust is discontinued as they kept coming in...haha...busted. Got another cross I'd passed on on my last HL trip too. Figured since it was still there it was meant to be.

In yard saling I got some pots and wall hangers that I can use for headstones and for a wall fountain we want to do. I also got an antique looking wedding dress for 20 bucks - I'll take a photo of it and post it soon. It's pretty so I think I'll leave it white and let the lighting play on the fabric, and use it on a figure in the yard rather than in a beloved style headstone.

Our Fred Myers have skeleton dogs and gnomes out. I love them and will pick up one of the dogs when they eventually go on sale. I'll also jaunt up to Walgreens soon, as there's one just up the hill from me (though I don't recall it being very good garden wise...hmmm.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love that bespectacled guy too PoCoHaunt. He's so weird looking he's cute! Great idea on protecting your dog with the fencing. We had similar concerns and I told my hubby to keep ours on a short leash and not let him out of his sight. No problems to report.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Miller22 so you did go and get RiteAids huge angel! She's still on the pricey side for halloween for me but her size and detailing makes it worth it I think. Is today the last day for the sale on the garden items?? I should have made a trip over this a.m. when I went for coffee but it totally slipped my mind.


----------



## pumpkinking30

I found my upstairs again today!!!!!!! 
My wife and I just finished up a major move around/ reorganization of our upstairs rooms. They have been trashed for a week now, and she was starting to fuss that it would never get done. Finally, I can go to bed knowing that tomorrow I will not be lugging bookcases and chairs around the house tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## printersdevil

FreshMeatScreams, love the mirror and the table. Is the Ouija board sort of raised up or did they build up the photos? Nice finds.


----------



## Shadowbat

$20, still in the box and never used. Take note of the 2004 price tag.


----------



## Bastard Kitty

*Gemmy Butler at garage sale!*

Scored this Gemmy butler at a garage sale today for 10 bucks. Could not believe my eyes when I saw it  It does work (eyes go from side to side, chest puffs out, etc...). However, his head does not really work. It's trying to turn (I can hear the motor), but it just sits there. Will need to work on it. However, what a lucky find!


----------



## im the goddess

I stopped at Dollar tree last night and picked up these things.






the baby boo boo things are a new color, and they will be in potion bottles. Just don't know what they will be yet. The rafia and the twine are for bottles too. The orange ribbon will con in handy on crafts, and the purple boa may go on a decorative witch hat.

Then I went to Michaels today in search of spooky town. Here's what I bought there.
































They are Igor the Grave Digger, Black Cat Adoption, Ghoul Hotdog Vendor, Tombstones, and Broom Parking

Then I found these charms for potion bottles. Wish I had seen these when I was making the fortune teller kit for Lairmistress in the last reaper.


----------



## im the goddess

Where did you find that, it's great.


Shadowbat said:


> $20, still in the box and never used. Take note of the 2004 price tag.


----------



## im the goddess

Continued from above. I posted the upside down picture of the paper mache witch hat. I bought the black one last weekend and painted it today, and bought another one today. I bought the bat and the skull flower at Michaels too. Here are the other skull flowers I pick up. They are sitting on four yards of tulle in assorted colors. Think I'm going to use these on the hats.








Sorry about the photo. I decided I had my phone upside down when I took this. It looks normal on the computer, but uploads like this.

Then I went Ribbon crazy. All the small rolls are from Michaels, the two larger rolls are 50 yards each from Costco. The little rolls of 14 ft were $4.99 each, the Costco rolls were about $13.99 each.


----------



## mb24

Hi, so Michael's sells the paper mâché witch hats in black now?


----------



## im the goddess

Finally, on my way home, I stopped at Goodwill. All yellow tags were $0.99. I found a base for a crystal ball, and this plastic container with metal lid and base that will become a potion bottle. I also found a like new silver frame from pottery barn for $0.99 too. That's still in the car, and it's not going to be for Halloween.













Look, this time the phone was vertical.


----------



## Shadowbat

im the goddess said:


> Where did you find that, it's great.




Off another collector. Over the years we've "lost" a few pieces to either malfunction or breakage. This was one of them and was always a favorite of mine. So glad to have it back finally.


----------



## im the goddess

mb24 said:


> Hi, so Michael's sells the paper mâché witch hats in black now?


No, I painted that one.


----------



## printersdevil

Im the goddess, did the eyes come from Michael's? What department were they in? We don't have a Michael's, but I may have to make a drive to get these. Love 'em.


----------



## im the goddess

printersdevil said:


> Im the goddess, did the eyes come from Michael's? What department were they in? We don't have a Michael's, but I may have to make a drive to get these. Love 'em.


The eye charms? Yes, but how far of a drive is it for you? I can pick them up and drop them in a padded envelope in the mail for you.


----------



## hallorenescene

freshmeat, those are very original and delightful buys. especially the Ouija board.
sid, that is a heck of a cool mask. did you post a picture of it in the thread for masks?
mb24, blow molds, a way to my heart. I love them all. that is a very cute one.
garth, those are awesome looking. are they just props? or do they have reading material? that witch box is very very cute.


----------



## hallorenescene

poco, I love your scenario. 
shadowbat, that witches lair is adorable.
kitty, I've always loved that butler. even if he never works, for $10.00 he's worth it if even for his looks and as a static prop.
I'm the goddess, wow! awesome score.


----------



## printersdevil

im the goddess, it is only about 35 minutes and I go that way frequently. In fact I have a MNT in several weeks and I will check on the way to Cyclone Jack's. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, those are awesome looking. are they just props? or do they have reading material? that witch box is very very cute.


Thank you, hallo. The books are ceramic, a solid piece with all three stacked together. 

All of the latest additions are fantastic buys.


----------



## Miller22

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Miller22 so you did go and get RiteAids huge angel! She's still on the pricey side for halloween for me but her size and detailing makes it worth it I think. Is today the last day for the sale on the garden items?? I should have made a trip over this a.m. when I went for coffee but it totally slipped my mind.


I did get her! Also the necessary pool noodles for a build we're doing. I think the 50% off sale is still going and will at least through the weekend. i can't imagine they'll stop anytime soon - it's still late July and if they can squeak some last sales out they will.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Miller22 said:


> I did get her! Also the necessary pool noodles for a build we're doing. I think the 50% off sale is still going and will at least through the weekend. i can't imagine they'll stop anytime soon - it's still late July and if they can squeak some last sales out they will.



Any chance you can post a photo of your angel?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

im the goddess said:


> ....Then I found these charms for potion bottles. Wish I had seen these when I was making the fortune teller kit for Lairmistress in the last reaper.
> View attachment 204951


Im the goddess, were these from Michaels as well? Great find!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Newly Released Projection DVDs from AtmosFearFX*

The AtmosFearFX new DVD projection called "_Bone Chillers_" that I ordered a few days ago arrived today. Great addition to my haunt! The animated skeletons come in various scene and projection methods so lots of flexibility. I have a few of their other projection DVDs and think they do a really nice product. Been through all the possibilities and now for the brainstorming. 

Here's a link to their website: AtmosFearFX

I saw this DVD mentioned under the forum's Prop section saying it had been released and I ordered it directly from the company.

BTW for those who are into the horror genre, check out their other new projection DVD called "_Night Stalkers_".


----------



## im the goddess

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Im the goddess, were these from Michaels as well? Great find!


 Yes these were from Michaels. They had other styles too, such as Budda.d.


----------



## Guest

Hallorenescene,

I posted a picture of my other one but not this new one. I will, though!

Sid


----------



## Miller22

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Any chance you can post a photo of your angel?


Yes - she's tucked back in the garage for safety but I'll try to remember to take one later today after people leave this afternoon.


----------



## punkineater

Oh my~the HF team has been VERY productive 
FMS, that card table is amazeballs!
Sid, great detail on the mask-Hair Club for Men should be envious.
mb24~nice estate sale snag, cute too.
Miller22, you scored quite a haul.
Garth, awesome spellbooks & witchy canister.
Poco~ LOVE everything!
goddess & Shadowbat, great buys! If I had room, it would be fun to have a whole Halloween City. Can you post pics when you have it all set up, pretty please 
GoS~watched the DVD projection promo vid, so cool! We might have to look into doing that.
BastardKitty, last but certainly not least, you hit yard sale gold for only $10!!


----------



## punkineater

First, pardon my dust! I live in the desert~it's a constant battle.
Finally found a lifesized demon (besides the ex), for a steal on Craig's List  The seller had no clue what she had, it was her sons. It appears he's 'laid an orb' in the pic, because that is not on my floor? The other stuff was from 2 yard sales; 2 childs dresses & another wedding dress ($8 total). The silverplated Gorham tray, 2 sm apothecary type jars, 2 black lace veils & sheer gloves ($4.50 total)


----------



## printersdevil

Love the dresses and prices. Awesome demon!!! That is not the usual type of prop that I like, but I LOVE him!!!


----------



## punkineater

Thank you printer  In the past, I've stayed away from the demon stuff too, but after perusing the forum, found several 'hell hole' & 'demon realms' that inspired me to add another scene to the haunt. If nothing else, I can do like one member did....used him, in a scene, as a DMV clerk.


----------



## frogkid11

OMG punkineater - that demon find is incredible! Congrats on such a score off of Craigslist.


----------



## 22606

punkineater said:


> ...If nothing else, I can do like one member did....used him, in a scene, as a DMV clerk.


How fitting would _that_ be? All are phenomenal items, punkineater.


----------



## frogkid11

Went to Michaels and combed through the jewelry clearance section looking for stuff for my fortune teller. Found a few prospects and a few other pieces I've been looking for to add to my other static props. In addition to the jewelry, I found some kind of decoupaged image on a hard board of some old vaudvillian performers. They looked like vintage carnival performers to me so figured I could use it somewhere. The board is supposed to be some kind of hard cover for a scrapbook or diary or something - but I'm not familiar with that part of the crafting section - it was just laying in the clearance bins and caught my eye. All of this for only $9 and I love that some of the jewelry pieces were only $.29 and $.59 on deep clearance.


----------



## 22606

Nice job of scouting the clearance section... That is one heck of a haul for so little, frogkid.


----------



## punkineater

~thanks frogkid & Garth 
frogkid, that jewelry will be perfect for a fortune teller! And everything for only $9~couldn't be better. Hmmm, Misery loves the company of nice jewelry....


----------



## im the goddess

frogkid11 said:


> Went to Michaels and combed through the jewelry clearance section looking for stuff for my fortune teller. Found a few prospects and a few other pieces I've been looking for to add to my other static props. In addition to the jewelry, I found some kind of decoupaged image on a hard board of some old vaudvillian performers. They looked like vintage carnival performers to me so figured I could use it somewhere. The board is supposed to be some kind of hard cover for a scrapbook or diary or something - but I'm not familiar with that part of the crafting section - it was just laying in the clearance bins and caught my eye. All of this for only $9 and I love that some of the jewelry pieces were only $.29 and $.59 on deep clearance.
> 
> View attachment 205098


 great find. And the ones on the right are from the same line as the ones I bought and posted yesterday. Some folks were asking.



punkineater said:


> First, pardon my dust! I live in the desert~it's a constant battle.
> Finally found a lifesized demon (besides the ex), for a steal on Craig's List  The seller had no clue what she had, it was her sons. It appears he's 'laid an orb' in the pic, because that is not on my floor? The other stuff was from 2 yard sales; 2 childs dresses & another wedding dress ($8 total). The silverplated Gorham tray, 2 sm apothecary type jars, 2 black lace veils & sheer gloves ($4.50 total)
> View attachment 205085
> View attachment 205086
> View attachment 205087


 WOW! everything you found is great.


----------



## DieselFreak

Not sure why it duplicated my post and I can't figure out how to delete one.. Sooo Hi!


----------



## DieselFreak

Found this at Walmart today.. Looks like an alien skeleton. Lol The kids thought it was neat so we picked it up, and I've played with it most the night!  love the maggots the head.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

punkineater said:


> Thank you printer  In the past, I've stayed away from the demon stuff too, but after perusing the forum, found several 'hell hole' & 'demon realms' that inspired me to add another scene to the haunt. If nothing else, I can do like one member did....used him, in a scene, as a DMV clerk.



Hah! I love that use!! And that yard sale demon prop was Amazing! What a great find. The kid probably didn't speak to his mom for weeks after she sold that one. 

I too have passed on demon items until this Spring when I bought a demon ringmaster halloween costume from BuyCostumes annual sale that I decided to use in my carnival theme. Think I was motivated by the movie "Something Wicked This Way Comes" being a carnival theme too. Before that I ran into this fabulous full-headed demon mask with tons of long hair when I was at a Goodwill, that I'm sure cost upwards of $60. I can't tell you how many times I had that thing in my hands. Spent two trips to that GW debating it. Ended up passing on it because as great of a mask as It was I just didn't have any plans for a scene to use it in (already have more than enough themes and costume/props for the coming years ). It was only something like $8 or so. Many times since I've thought about that one that got away. Probably why I bought the ringmaster one without a second thought however. Ultimately my deciding factor was that since I didn't know when or how I would use that great mask in my haunt I should let someone else make use of it. I don't think I ever took a photo of it or I'd post it.


----------



## punkineater

Thank you, GoS! We've become Halloween hoarders now because of regretting a good deal~my husbands mantra is, 'we can always sell it at our yard sale'. Mine is, ' I can make something with that'. 
I've always wanted this prop, and kicked myself years ago for not buying him. Passed on other demon related things for the same reason as you; hadn't planned on that scene....of course now I'll be scouring yard sales & thrift stores to complete yet another scene. 
I was inspired by a few HF members that did this genre of scene, one of them is doto's 2013 album:
Entrance to Uzzaths Underworld


----------



## 22606

Your new skeleton is quite adorable, DieselFreak


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well finally decided to stop in Hobby Lobby. Should have stopped by a week or so ago. Fall was out, along with Funkins, but that was about it so far for anything halloween. I went today to pick up a male styrofoam head using a coupon (need a bunch of them eventually for all my masks) and boy have they been selling them. Only a few more left in my store, so I bought two and will probably go back tomorrow and use another coupon. Not sure how long it takes them to restock and don't want to be scrambling later on. I have a few already but will need more for my headhunter props that I'm going to go with this season. Think I need something like 8 of them or maybe more. The male heads are about twice the price of the female alien heads so definitely a "Coupon Buy".

With Madame Misery due to arrive soon, found an antique-y dangling pair of jewelry pieces that I think I might use for my Madame Misery earrings. She comes with these kind of awful fabric earrings I will want to replace. Still have to see how it comes together. Also found in the clearance area something called "glitter stones". They looked sort of faceted, reminded me of old glass auto headlights (non-LED) and very reflective, not made with glitter. Set of 6, so I figure I will use it to make 3 animal props of some kind with hopefully weird looking eyes. Like I needed another project for my To Do box. LOL. The package was just over a buck so once I pictured a use for them hard to put back....Are you guys like this too?

Picked up a Tim Holtz honeycomb stencil to use for my "stung" beekeeper costume scene. 

And while the 90% off Spring/Summer mdse was almost nonexistent at this point in my store, I did find this little gem on the shelf. Really hadn't planned on any more busts for my Hall of Ancestors but originally $69 it was only $7 now and I just couldn't leave it there. If I don't alter it to use in my Hall, I think it would be nice in a Victorian haunted home setting. Guessing it's just under 2 feet tall.


----------



## Paint It Black

What a great deal on the bust, GOS. I like to put black masquerade masks on the white busts.


----------



## 22606

Fantastic bust, GoS (and I like the idea of placing a black mask on it, PIB).


----------



## Miller22

Here is the rite aide angel.


----------



## 22606

Your new angel is stunning, Miller22.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Miller22 thanks so much for the photos. She's very pretty and I like the rose in her hand. In fact I like her _so much better_ than the one I saw in my RiteAid yesterday and I think my store use to carry her but probably sold out. I have one more RiteAid in a neighboring town I can check and will try going there tomorrow. The guy I spoke to at my store said the price would probably continue for a while. So we'll see if I get lucky or not. Having a nice tall angel is one thing I would still like to add to my cemetary.


----------



## Miller22

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Miller22 thanks so much for the photos. She's very pretty and I like the rose in her hand. In fact I like her _so much better_ than the one I saw in my RiteAid yesterday and I think my store use to carry her but probably sold out. I have one more RiteAid in a neighboring town I can check and will try going there tomorrow. The guy I spoke to at my store said the price would probably continue for a while. So we'll see if I get lucky or not. Having a nice tall angel is one thing I would still like to add to my cemetary.


Ive been to two RAs with angels and two without, each time she's a lone angel. I can't decide if I should keep her white or faux stone. Likely white.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint, I like the idea of a masked lady. Do you have trouble finding a mask that fits your statutes? Suppose it would be easy enough to make one if so. I think a hall of masked statues would look cool as well. 

I could also see spider webbing a bust and maybe adding some crawlies. I like the look of webbing gun's webs over the packaged stuff they sell but hear it can stick and damage things depending what the object is made of. Anyone with any experience using them. The bust seems to be of a plaster like material.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Miller22 said:


> Ive been to two RAs with angels and two without, each time she's a lone angel. I can't decide if I should keep her white or faux stone. Likely white.


The white would probably show up best if lit with a colored spotlight. I'm thinking blue might be nice.


----------



## Miller22

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The white would probably show up best if lit with a colored spotlight. I'm thinking blue might be nice.


Yeah - I cleared out my biglots of their outdoor spots and I have one blue spot right now. We'll see.


----------



## cai88

My purchases this past weekend. 

50% off at Micheals








Craigslist- The guy with the lantern turns left to right and has an evil laugh.


----------



## cai88

double post


----------



## 22606

Great items, cai88. They were so nice that they warranted being shown twice, right?


----------



## cai88

Wow that was weird!


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, those atmosfearfx are cool. I don't think I have that particular brand, but I have some fx dvd's. mine are very cool too. bethie sent me one, and 3 or 4 others I got at good will for a quarter. can you believe a quarter!
pumpkin eater, no way. what a find. that guy is amazing. beautiful dresses too. one thing though, it looks like you need to housebreak your pet. lol. and I understand about staying away from the demon stuff. but every once in awhile I find stuff too. 
frogkid, it looks like you got some fun stuff too. that scrapbook is amazing, and I love all the charms.
diesel, I think that is the skeleton for jack. very creepy. I like the maggots in the head too. 
ghost of spookie, I love that show too. it is a very strange show. but very good. I played it in my haunt one year, and when the haunt was over, the door keeper didn't want to go till they finished the movie.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, that bust is amazing, along with an amazing price. sweet deal
miller, she is very lovely. I favor angels. I have a line up of angels in my wanna be flower garden. I think she's beautiful white. just out of curiosity, how much was she?
cai88, gasp, that guy is awesome. all of it is nive. but did I mention that guy is nice.


----------



## Miller22

hallorenescene said:


> ghost of spookie, that bust is amazing, along with an amazing price. sweet deal
> miller, she is very lovely. I favor angels. I have a line up of angels in my wanna be flower garden. I think she's beautiful white. just out of curiosity, how much was she?
> cai88, gasp, that guy is awesome. all of it is nive. but did I mention that guy is nice.


She was $40 (orig. 79.99 but currently 50%)


----------



## Saki.Girl

my ebay order came today


----------



## 22606

Fantastic cookie cutters, Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Fantastic cookie cutters, Saki.


and boy do i have a cool project to use them for that has nothing to do with cookie dough lol


----------



## thumpingmoonlight

I bought a copy of the Zombie Tarot yesterday. Maybe I'll offer readings to trick or treaters Halloween night.


----------



## hallorenescene

miller, that's not a bad price. she's so pretty.
thump, those are very original cards.
saki, love the cutters.


----------



## 22606

Quite an interesting tarot deck, thumpingmoonlight.


----------



## Miller22

We got some nice garden border from Kmart that we're going to turn upside down and add to the house. It was on clearance for 1.50


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I like that deck as well. Saw a few different ones when I clicked on the amazon link. 


A trip to 99 Cent Only yielded several zombie and skeleton double-sided door panels (14 x 60 inches). Instead of mounting on a glass door, suppose they could also be suspended hanging down from the ceiling creating a room that the ToTers need to navigate around the zombies in. I like they are double-sided and can be viewed coming or going. They are only now beginning to stock the shelves at my location and people are posting to the 99 Cent Only 2014 thread of photos as stuff comes out. 

Something else I picked up was two of those giant skeleton hand stakes. Will use them to hold back my carnival tent curtains. I think it will look nice. They come in a bone color plastic (dry brushed with a light gray paint) as well as a black plastic (dry brushed with silver).

They have these Frankenstein head window 3-D clings that look nice lit up from behind. Bought a few and will figure out whether I'll make a lit sign with one or two of them or repurpose in another way.


----------



## Laurie S.

A dear friend of mine made this skull necklace from glass-blown beads and sold it to me for a 1/3 the price of its normal retail in her shop. I just received it in the mail yesterday. Full of love for her talent!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Laurie S, yhat necklace is great, tell your friend she does good work!


----------



## Ghouliet

Saki.Girl said:


> my ebay order came today


Somebody's going to be making some awesome cookies...


----------



## printersdevil

GOS, do you have a photo of those skeleton hand states?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

printersdevil said:


> GOS, do you have a photo of those skeleton hand states?


Didn't put away yet so grabbed a photo. For others, this is from 99 Cent Only store. Came in bone with gray dry brush or black with silver dry brush. Overall height is apx 14 inches (2 inches for stake portion). Hand is about 6-1/2 inches wide. And as is typical with many of these body parts, only sold as a righty. I wanted to use as a carnival tent curtain pull back and thought the bone color version would show up best against the curtain.


----------



## Bethany

Wish we had a 99 cent store. Didn't even have them in NW Ohio.


----------



## chromachord

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Didn't put away yet so grabbed a photo. For others, this is from 99 Cent Only store. Came in bone with gray dry brush or black with silver dry brush. Overall height is apx 14 inches (2 inches for stake portion). Hand is about 6-1/2 inches wide. And as is typical with many of these body parts, only sold as a righty. I wanted to use as a carnival tent curtain pull back and thought the bone color version would show up best against the curtain.


Wait, what. Man, our dollar stores here suck. Nothing is ever really a dollar...and we don't get stuff as nice as this.


----------



## StacyN

I went to a couple of thrift stores and finally got lucky with a few things...

First is this great old medicine bottle for 50cents. I love that it says "blood" on it, so I'm keeping it as-is









I also got these two other bottles to use for potions. I really like the uniqueness of the middle one.









My favorite find was this vintage porcelain whiskey decanter. It was just screaming for a Harry Potter makeover.








Finally, my mom sent me this flameless candle lamp as an early birthday present. It looks very Sleepy Hollow to me . She knows me well.


----------



## Laurie S.

Ghouliet said:


> Laurie S, yhat necklace is great, tell your friend she does good work!


Thank you, Ghouliet, I sure will!


----------



## Saki.Girl

these came today


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Wish we had a 99 cent store. Didn't even have them in NW Ohio.


me to none here in oregon either


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghouliet said:


> Somebody's going to be making some awesome cookies...


well something like that i will post soon what i am using them for  haha and ya could use to make cookies too lol


----------



## 22606

* Nice necklace, Laurie. You look a little too happy to be wearing shrunken remains, but so be it...
* StacyN, awesome purchases and gift.
* Saki, I really like the cauldron cookie cutter, although they are all cool in their own ways.


----------



## frogkid11

Laurie - your necklace is a great creation by your friend. Will you wear it year round or just during Fall/Halloween?

StacyN - your purchases are the best, especially the original bottle! Your mom knows you all so well given your love of Sleepy Hollow and the Headless Horseman.

Saki - so not only do you have great crafting skills but you also bake cookies???? Can you show some pictures of your baking creations?


----------



## printersdevil

GOS, thank you. I may make a trip to Plano this next week or check the following week when I go on the 16 to our MNT south of Dallas. I know where several 99 cent stores are that direction. I may try to use this as a hand on props. Since some of the big ready made props only have one hand, I can live with that on a couple. I think it is much more doable than me trying to make hands! LOL 99 cents is worth a try!

Thanks for showing the photo to me.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> my ebay order came today


I'm comin to your house for treats Saki.LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Haunted Nana said:


> I'm comin to your house for treats Saki.LOL


come on over  have one more set of cookie cutters I think arrive today


----------



## scubafilos

Well I didn't buy anything today, but my AWESOME wife, went to Costco today and came home with one skelli, a fairy costume for my 2 1/2 daughter, a Jake the pirate costume for my 4 year old son, and a Jack Skellington costume for our 2 month old boy!!! And she says she's not into Halloween!!! She rocks!! Thank you honey!!


----------



## 22606

Heh. That is pretty awesome, scubafilos.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I made what has become a yearly trip to Costco for a few Pose-N-Stay skeletons. I think this will do it for me on that front unless some get skellinapped or encounter some halloween occupational hazzard and get injured.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> these came today


LOVE!!! I have a growing collection of cookie cutters. I have ghosts, bats, cats, pumpkins, witches...but I don't have any of these!! They are totally witchy!


----------



## scubafilos

Maybe you should make a test batch of those cookies and let us try some! Yummy!!


----------



## Hallow's Eve

LOVE that Victorian bust! GREAT find and what a deal to boot! Nice!


----------



## Laurie S.

Garthgoyle said:


> * Nice necklace, Laurie. You look a little too happy to be wearing shrunken remains, but so be it...


Who WOULDN'T be happy about wearing shrunken remains?? 




frogkid11 said:


> Laurie - your necklace is a great creation by your friend. Will you wear it year round or just during Fall/Halloween?



Frogkid, the awesomeness of it demands that I wear it all year. Or as often as my principal will let me as a school teacher.


----------



## BlueFrog

I made a big sale yesterday so I treated myself to this pair of antique French funeral vases that I've been stalking on eBay. I probably paid top dollar but they are so beautiful and so perfect for my haunt I had to have them.


----------



## just_Tim

these are all 2014 props, got the rat prop yesterday and the lil devil last week, and the zombie baby the week before.


----------



## 22606

* Love that funeral vase, BlueFrog. We all have to treat ourselves on occasion
* Awesome items, just_Tim. The demon is actually quite adorable


----------



## Deadview

On vacation with the wife, walked into a store and found these....


----------



## punkineater

Laurie, great friend & fab necklace.
Stacy~the owl & med bottles are terrific. What a nice gift from you mom!
Saki~can't wait to see what you are making with those cookie cutters.
scubafilos, wife is for sure a keeper if she's supporting a Halloween habit.
BlueFrog~awesome funerary vases! I'm jealous 
just_Tim, love all 3 of those props, especially the little demon.
Deadview, what perfect vacation souvenirs!


----------



## SnowieWolf

I was walking through my local Walmart's garden centre and found these guys! I figured they'd be perfect for outside Halloween cemetery decor!


----------



## MonsterGuts

Those owls are great, SnowieWolf. 

I saw a video on YouTube were someone put motors in their heads so they moved continuously. It was pretty cool. 

-Kat


----------



## SnowieWolf

MonsterGuts said:


> Those owls are great, SnowieWolf.
> 
> I saw a video on YouTube were someone put motors in their heads so they moved continuously. It was pretty cool.
> 
> -Kat


I really like them! There were stationary ones, but the heads on these guys actually move completely around with the wind. I was debating whether I would paint their eyes with a glow in the dark paint, just to add a spookier effect at night .


----------



## WitchyKitty

Just picked up one of these from Big Lots...I really love it! I had always wanted one of those crystal head vodka skull bottles, but it's a bit too pricey for us, so I saw this and had to have it! (Michael's has them, too, in orange and purple...wish I had bought them when I saw them out of town, lol.)


----------



## BlueFrog

Witchykitty, even though I was fortunate to acquire a Crystal vodka bottle for $2 thanks to a sharp-eyed friend, I NEED that bottle you just bought! What're they selling for?!


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh love sthe skull i need a few of those also


----------



## WitchyKitty

This black one from Big Lots was $6. It's really awesome.
The colored ones at Michael's were around $7 or $8, I think, but with a 40% or 50% off coupon, they'd be a great price!


----------



## Haunted Nana

WitchyKitty said:


> Just picked up one of these from Big Lots...I really love it! I had always wanted one of those crystal head vodka skull bottles, but it's a bit too pricey for us, so I saw this and had to have it! (Michael's has them, too, in orange and purple...wish I had bought them when I saw them out of town, lol.)
> 
> View attachment 206250
> View attachment 206252


Cool Bottle Witch Kitty


----------



## Deadview

Alright did I get lucky today. Went on Craigslist and was able to pick up one Boxlight Travelight DLP Digital Projector for $100.00.That goes with the Zombie Invasion that was just delivered today by mail. Now I need to test to see if I will need a white sheet for the front window. Going to try an old shower cover first.


----------



## Saki.Girl

got my ebay buy today


----------



## 22606

Spooktacular buys, everyone.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Owl cookie cutter!!!!!


----------



## witchy poo

Love the skull, hope my Big Lots has them.


----------



## Bethany

I will have to go to Big Lots & michaels this coming Monday. I have 2 Crystal Head Vodka bottles (still with the vodka in them) & would love to add the other colors to the mix!! They'll look great on the bar!


----------



## matrixmom

Bethany - love your bar, my friend.


----------



## Bethany

matrixmom said:


> Bethany - love your bar, my friend.


thank you. When complete, there will be no boxes underneath. Going next week for cabinet(s) to put all bar glasses in.


----------



## hallorenescene

very cool necklace amy. and you look lovely as ever.
nice hand gos. i hope we get those here. it's a shame they don't have both hands.
stacy, you got some nice finds too. that is great you found a bottle like that. and i love the way the owl looks. 
saki, can't wait to see your craft. i love the boot cookie cutter.
blue frog, those are gorgeous vases.
just tim, AWESOME FINDS.
deadview, sweet find. one needs to know those things in a haunt.
snowwolf, i got one of those owls. i love him. i saw somewhere they also have one that hoots, but i can't remember where. i want to get one of those too.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, i love those head bottles. i have 2 due to a friend. and look, you have the pocket watch and a key for alice in wonderland.
deadview, great buy on the projector and fx.
some more great cookie cutters. i grab up different cutters everytime i see them. i make cookies.
bethany, your bar looks great. i didn't even notice the boxes till you posted something.


----------



## Bethany

I will post pics of it for THE Party.  Probably in my "We Got a House" thread. ALong with pics of all the rooms.


----------



## im the goddess

BlueFrog said:


> I made a big sale yesterday so I treated myself to this pair of antique French funeral vases that I've been stalking on eBay. I probably paid top dollar but they are so beautiful and so perfect for my haunt I had to have them.


 that is beautiful. Do they use them to hold ashes, or just at the graveside?



Saki.Girl said:


> got my ebay buy today


Love the cookie cutters saki.



WitchyKitty said:


> Just picked up one of these from Big Lots...I really love it! I had always wanted one of those crystal head vodka skull bottles, but it's a bit too pricey for us, so I saw this and had to have it! (Michael's has them, too, in orange and purple...wish I had bought them when I saw them out of town, lol.)
> 
> View attachment 206250
> View attachment 206252


I might just know someone who could hook you up with a Chrystal Head skull.



StacyN said:


> I went to a couple of thrift stores and finally got lucky with a few things...
> 
> First is this great old medicine bottle for 50cents. I love that it says "blood" on it, so I'm keeping it as-is
> 
> View attachment 205953
> 
> 
> I also got these two other bottles to use for potions. I really like the uniqueness of the middle one.
> 
> View attachment 205954
> 
> 
> My favorite find was this vintage porcelain whiskey decanter. It was just screaming for a Harry Potter makeover.
> View attachment 205956
> 
> 
> Finally, my mom sent me this flameless candle lamp as an early birthday present. It looks very Sleepy Hollow to me . She knows me well.
> 
> View attachment 205957


Nice finds StacyN.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> I have 2 Crystal Head Vodka bottles (still with the vodka in them) & would love to add the other colors to the mix!! They'll look great on the bar!
> 
> View attachment 206339


It's like a little game of "Where's Waldo?", and I can only spot one Nice collection


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> It's like a little game of "Where's Waldo?", and I can only spot one Nice collection


LOL That's because only 1 is on the bar at this time. The other is still in its box in the pantry.


----------



## The Lost

Got a couple Pose and Stay Skeletons at Costco today!! Looks like ones on the East coast are finally getting their shipments in stock.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

So lucky and happy to say I was finally in a position to get something I had been dreaming on for over a year. By the time we were in a position to buy it and I saved up they were sold out last year and I thought they were gone forever. I could only find them on ebay for outrageous prices in the off season and couldn't bring myself to do it. As soon as I saw it on Grandin Road this year I snapped it up (and a croc friend I couldn't resist). Already used them at our build weekend.....the quality is great and I will treasure them for years.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchful thinking, those are some very nice treasures you got.


----------



## myerman82

Witchful Thinking said:


> So lucky and happy to say I was finally in a position to get something I had been dreaming on for over a year. By the time we were in a position to buy it and I saved up they were sold out last year and I thought they were gone forever. I could only find them on ebay for outrageous prices in the off season and couldn't bring myself to do it. As soon as I saw it on Grandin Road this year I snapped it up (and a croc friend I couldn't resist). Already used them at our build weekend.....the quality is great and I will treasure them for years.
> View attachment 206550
> 
> View attachment 206551


I NEED those skeletons from Pottery Barn!!!! Awesome


----------



## myerman82

I found this at a yard sale. For 50 cents I had to have it.


----------



## matrixmom

Awesome find for 50 cents. Looks so real. Maybe a scary pic in there will look great.



myerman82 said:


> I found this at a yard sale. For 50 cents I had to have it.


----------



## im the goddess

Witchful Thinking said:


> So lucky and happy to say I was finally in a position to get something I had been dreaming on for over a year. By the time we were in a position to buy it and I saved up they were sold out last year and I thought they were gone forever. I could only find them on ebay for outrageous prices in the off season and couldn't bring myself to do it. As soon as I saw it on Grandin Road this year I snapped it up (and a croc friend I couldn't resist). Already used them at our build weekend.....the quality is great and I will treasure them for years.
> View attachment 206550
> 
> View attachment 206551


 nice gifts to yourself. Enjoy them.



myerman82 said:


> I found this at a yard sale. For 50 cents I had to have it.


 That looks great.


----------



## Paint It Black

Witchful Thinking said:


> So lucky and happy to say I was finally in a position to get something I had been dreaming on for over a year. By the time we were in a position to buy it and I saved up they were sold out last year and I thought they were gone forever. I could only find them on ebay for outrageous prices in the off season and couldn't bring myself to do it. As soon as I saw it on Grandin Road this year I snapped it up (and a croc friend I couldn't resist). Already used them at our build weekend.....the quality is great and I will treasure them for years.
> View attachment 206550
> 
> View attachment 206551


I need to know - WHERE did you find the croc bowl holder??? I just love it!


----------



## printersdevil

I bought Spirit's Hazel the witch from propstar7 in the For Sale by Indiv. on here. I keep forgetting to check that area and just get around to looking there occasionally. I got a PM from Pumpkinpie to look at the two witches for sale there since it is known that I am a witch fan. Thank you so much Pumpkinpie. Hazel is being shipped today! 
Here are the two pics that propstar7 showed. I can't wait to get her. I will definitely show you some more pics then. She will look great with Madame Misery and my new red dress and red witches hat, too!


----------



## 22606

* Glad that you managed to snag the drink holder that you have been coveting, Witchful Thinking, along with the amazing croc. 
* Stunning picture frame, myerman82. 
* Neat witch that you will be receiving, printersdevil.


----------



## DieselFreak

I thought I'd post this here as well as in the coupon section. It is a find per se! Go to your local post office and pick up a movers packet. Inside you should find some coupons. Among them is a 10% off of your next purchase to Lowes. As many of us do a lot of prop builds this time a year this could be very valuable. Enjoy!


----------



## just_Tim

picked up these dancing zombies today @ big lots they are fun.


----------



## 22606

Amusing zombies, just_Tim. I will have to try them out the next time that I visit Big Lots


----------



## just_Tim

Garthgoyle said:


> Amusing zombies, just_Tim. I will have to try them out the next time that I visit Big Lots


thanks ! yeah they are fun and they play the monster mash song which is fun as well


----------



## Bethany

Saw those last week. Thought hubby was going to drag me away because I kept trying everything out.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Bethany said:


> Saw those last week. Thought hubby was going to drag me away because I kept trying everything out.


Thats is Funny Bethany we saw them yesterday too .Our 3 year old grandson was with us so I tried everything out s he could hear and we were on our second go around and My hubby says how many times you gonna try them?? I said as long as Cullen want to hear them.LOL We had fun. He takes after his grandma nothing scares that boy.


----------



## hallorenescene

meyerman, that is very cool. what are your plans for it?
printer, she is a fabulous witch. i love her face. red really suits her.
just tim, those guys are adorable. they make me think of motionettes.


----------



## myerman82

hallorenescene said:


> meyerman, that is very cool. what are your plans for it?
> printer, she is a fabulous witch. i love her face. red really suits her.
> just tim, those guys are adorable. they make me think of motionettes.


I was going to print out a Halloween saying and frame it with some of my decorations.


----------



## LairMistress

Technically, I bought it at least a week ago, but it just came in the mail today from Threadless! It glows!!  Woooohooo!


----------



## TnHorrorFan

For the pumpkin lovers on the boards.


----------



## 22606

* Cool shirt, LairMistress.
* Delicious-looking cookies, TnHorrorFan. I already bought some red velvet brownies while out today, so I have reached my limit on sweets, I'd think


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the jack shirt


----------



## Sparkey

Costco has a great looking skeleton: ----------www.costco.com/60%22-Pose-n-Stay-Skeleton.product.100119151.html?catalogId=10701&keyword=skeleton&langId=-1&storeId=10301---------- on sale right now. 60" Tall, Poseable Moving Joints Hold Lifelike Position, Realistic Bone Look, Indoor & Outdoor Use for 34.99 Looks so good I got 4 of them.


----------



## im the goddess

Sparkey, that is the famous Costco pose n stay. There is a thread dedicated to it in props. This is the third year they have had them, and they are flying off the shelves. My husband went to two or three Costcos last week before he found them, and when he did, the store only had 5 left. He bought 4. I ran to another Costco last night to buy one for another local haunter, and they only had about 5. It is the best price for a nice skeleton I have seen. Glad you bought some. Oh, and the price varies a little. One CO haunter bought his in CO Springs and they were 34.99, but here in the Denver area, they are 37.99.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked this up today to make some Halloween to ware out of


----------



## Combatdre

I found this at the costume shop here in town for $14.99, I have a pug so I had to buy it


----------



## printersdevil

I haven't bought yet, but just realized that I might as well spend $65. I had bought a witch from a member on here and the Pay Pal sort of went wonkie and didn't process right. I ended up sending again since it showed declined and long story short my bank deducted both, but sent only the one to the seller. I knew it was a glitch that would correct itself. You know like when you do a return and it takes days to credit your account, but seconds to remove the money when you buy. Anyway, the $65 showed today as credit in my Pay Pal instead of going back in my bank account. Since I only use that for Halloween purchases, I figure I might as well spend it!! So, have to look around. I am thinking about buying the witch from LTD. Does anyone have her? Thoughts or comments if you have her? I figure you can't go wrong for less than $30. Even if I have to reinforce her.


----------



## Miller22

im the goddess said:


> Sparkey, that is the famous Costco pose n stay. There is a thread dedicated to it in props. This is the third year they have had them, and they are flying off the shelves. My husband went to two or three Costcos last week before he found them, and when he did, the store only had 5 left. He bought 4. I ran to another Costco last night to buy one for another local haunter, and they only had about 5. It is the best price for a nice skeleton I have seen. Glad you bought some. Oh, and the price varies a little. One CO haunter bought his in CO Springs and they were 34.99, but here in the Denver area, they are 37.99.


We bought 5


----------



## 22606

* That is some pretty cool yarn there, Saki.
* Neat dog, Combatdre. Better watch that your pug is not scared off by it...


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Well this is a combo of what I bought and how I modified it. I got this cherub at Michael's 75% sale last week. I glued a skull in his hand and then painted it with granite look paint. I have a pedestal I'm going to mount it on, but I guess I need to figure out how to mount it so it looks a little more seamless.

This is the statue after I painted it:








This is on the pedestal that I have. I guess I need to paint it to match the statue. It looks weird just sitting there, though. How do I do this? Any ideas?


----------



## 22606

Love your cherub makeover, Sublime Nightmare.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, that cherub looks great!


----------



## LairMistress

Hey look, it's ACTUALLY Halloween stuff from me this time! 

I hit Salvation Army, Goodwill, Walgreens, Dollar Tree and Dollar General. Didn't find anything at DG and Walgreens except candy. I didn't buy any at DG, but they had quite a bit.

Salvation Army finds were 6 battery op candles for $1.50, the Casper and Uncle figures for .50 (for my 3 yr old). They had a lot of fall decorations. Goodwill didn't have any Halloween or fall, but I did find another flood stake for $1.99. Who can't use a few more of those, right?

I bought 5 of the 6 buildings that DT had, plus the mausoleum, two trees, skeleton grave breaker, tombstones piece, gargoyle set, and skeleton set.


----------



## 22606

Fabulous scores, LairMistress. It seems that most, if not all, of the DT pieces are different than the ones available only online.


----------



## Shadowbat

Went ahead and used a Michaels 40% coupon today and bought the Spooky Town Bone Arbor accent piece.


----------



## LairMistress

Yes, I think I may give in and buy the online set, too.



Garthgoyle said:


> Fabulous scores, LairMistress. It seems that most, if not all, of the DT pieces are different than the ones available only online.


----------



## Cloe

I love those little Casper ghosts! Were those a thrift store find?


LairMistress said:


> Hey look, it's ACTUALLY Halloween stuff from me this time!
> 
> I hit Salvation Army, Goodwill, Walgreens, Dollar Tree and Dollar General. Didn't find anything at DG and Walgreens except candy. I didn't buy any at DG, but they had quite a bit.
> 
> Salvation Army finds were 6 battery op candles for $1.50, the Casper and Uncle figures for .50 (for my 3 yr old). They had a lot of fall decorations. Goodwill didn't have any Halloween or fall, but I did find another flood stake for $1.99. Who can't use a few more of those, right?
> 
> I bought 5 of the 6 buildings that DT had, plus the mausoleum, two trees, skeleton grave breaker, tombstones piece, gargoyle set, and skeleton set.
> 
> View attachment 207139


----------



## hallorenescene

meyerman, that will be cool.
lairmistress, nice jack shirt.
tnhorror fan, i love milano cookies. those i haven't tried.
saki, that is very pretty yarn
combat, nice dog, good price.
subline, very clever makeover.
i think the casper guys are very cute. and nice village.


----------



## bellelostdrake

Got this Sleepy Hollow sign @ Homegoods! $10!


----------



## LairMistress

Yes, I happened to find them at Salvation Army in a little baggie for 50 cents! They're dinged up quite a bit, I guess it doesn't show in the pictures. 



Cloe said:


> I love those little Casper ghosts! Were those a thrift store find?


----------



## icemanfred

I like what you did with the cherub and skull, cool idea.
to make a more seamless match with the column
you could use some sort of filler to make the base of the cherub round. maybe a couple inches less in diameterof the top of the column. 
maybe put the cherub in a round vessel and fill with plaster to the level of the base. 



Sublime Nightmare said:


> Well this is a combo of what I bought and how I modified it. I got this cherub at Michael's 75% sale last week. I glued a skull in his hand and then painted it with granite look paint. I have a pedestal I'm going to mount it on, but I guess I need to figure out how to mount it so it looks a little more seamless.
> 
> This is the statue after I painted it:
> View attachment 206979
> 
> 
> This is on the pedestal that I have. I guess I need to paint it to match the statue. It looks weird just sitting there, though. How do I do this? Any ideas?
> View attachment 206981


----------



## hallorenescene

beollelo, very nice sign. you have some cool bottles too. love their stoppers.


----------



## chromachord

Technically, I didn't buy this today or yesterday, but I ordered it from Spirit and picked it up at my parents house recently. 









Not the best picture, but...skull lamp, two pearlized skulls, two zombie gnomes, one brain cap, hanging lamp with skull, light up skull with hands, screaming banshee figurine, two cups, and a skeleton...

I promise that when I take them out for Halloween, proper pictures, but I had to stuff it in storage because the sis-in-law is coming!


----------



## Bethany

Shadowbat said:


> Went ahead and used a Michaels 40% coupon today and bought the Spooky Town Bone Arbor accent piece.


I have a 50% off Michael's coupon. Said good for 3 days? SO have 2 more days left. 

http://www.michaels.com/coupons/ca-coupons.html?promo=Michaels-20140807&cm_mmc=EMAIL-_-0808EOW-_-50AORPI-_-coupon1


----------



## myerman82

Bethany said:


> I have a 50% off Michael's coupon. Said good for 3 days? SO have 2 more days left.
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/coupons/ca-coupons.html?promo=Michaels-20140807&cm_mmc=EMAIL-_-0808EOW-_-50AORPI-_-coupon1


Thanks for the link to the coupon. It looks like I will be heading down to Michaels today.


----------



## Spooky McWho

My Dad just dropped by with a surprise a crystal ball on a brass dragon stand. The ball itself is the size of a softball and so very cool! He said he thought of me when he saw it, I have the coolest Dad!


----------



## 22606

Lots of spectacular finds.

I would love to see your dragon-based crystal ball when you have time to photograph it, Spooky McWho. You _are_ lucky to have a father like that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up 3 signs from HomeGoods today and a few mask items from 99 Cent Only. I posted photos under Home Goods thread. 

My 99 Cent Only store chased me out of the aisle as they were working today on adding more items--still not finished and haven't put out what I keep going back to pick up. The masks however were a nice thick plastic material. Like the quality. Oh and they were $1.29 too. Part of their new pricing strategy. IMO getting a nicer quality plastic was worth the extra 29 Cents. I'll try to post a few photos from there later today in that thread.


----------



## mickkell

Picked up two more Costco Skellys (Glendale AZ) today and you can see my latest GR Dog skelly.FYI,he's the same as the Bull Dog just a different head.


----------



## hallorenescene

chroma, very nice score. 
mickkell, you have some nice bone characters. a nice evil faced pumpkin. and mannequins are always plusses. is that the jumping spider there?


----------



## mickkell

Thanks. Yes that is a Jumping Spider,needs repair OF COARSE.Those are just the stuff I got this year,so far.lol


----------



## 22606

Nice little garage setup there, mickkell. Glad to see that your dogs are getting exercise even in the afterlife

Big Lots (black ones) and Michaels goodies from yesterday:


----------



## printersdevil

I am so excited. My Hazel the Witch is out for delivery!!!!! I am going to sit with the door open so I don't miss her. I got an email early today that she was in my town at 8:30 and so I assumed she missed the delivery route today and would be delivered on Monday as previously stated. Then I got another update about an hour later that she was sorted. Just now another that she is out for delivery. It must be coming by another vehicle. For some reason I have had packages come like that form the USPS---in another vehicle and not the usual postal truck.

Can't wait!!!!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, those are nice bottles.
printer, i would be excited too.


----------



## Paint It Black

Garth, I may have to go into BL now for that black decanter bottle. Very nice! I don't know what it is with me and all the bottles this year. (And I don't even drink, LOL.)

Printer, I hope Hazel arrives soon!


----------



## Cloe

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice little garage setup there, mickkell. Glad to see that your dogs are getting exercise even in the afterlife
> 
> Big Lots (black ones) and Michaels goodies from yesterday:
> View attachment 207384


Great choice, Garth. Apparently we have the same taste. LOL


----------



## Cloe

I did pick up the orange one too but I couldn't resist trying to duplicate your photo without it.


----------



## Cloe

I grabbed this at Big Lots too. I'm contemplating possibly using him in one of the clearance cloches that I picked up at Target this winter. It lights up but it is kind of hard to see in this picture.


----------



## ichasiris

Yesterday I bought a couple of clown things from The Spirit online since they still aren't open.

I got the Slammy the Clown poster and a Pennywise "Warning: Scary Clowns Ahead" sign.


----------



## printersdevil

Hazel arrived today from propstar07. I love her!!! Thank you for shipping so quickly and selling me this beautiful witch. Thank you pumpkinpie for giving me the heads up about her being listed for sale! I owe you!!!

Here she is with Madame Misery. Please ignore the mess. That room is getting a lot of use and has all my prop and craft stuff sort of stacked everywhere. LOL









Here is a close up of both of them. I will have to put on my red witch dress and hat and get a photo of all of us. I will probably wear it to a friend's Halloween party. But on the 31st and at my Be WITCHY I will be a fortune teller.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Got this 1/2 off at Garden Ridge (At Home). Came out to $5 for a heavyweight metal lock with several keys. This will go really well with a bunch of different prop ideas that I have.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Garth, I may have to go into BL now for that black decanter bottle. Very nice! I don't know what it is with me and all the bottles this year. (And I don't even drink, LOL.)


Thanks, PIB. It was $10, so not a bad price, in my opinion. The funny thing is that the mercury glass skulls, bottles, and such were on the other end of the store, nowhere near the other Halloween merchandise



Cloe said:


> I did pick up the orange one too but I couldn't resist trying to duplicate your photo without it.


Heh. I also like your orange skull, along with the skull-topped book stack, Cloe. 



printersdevil said:


> Hazel arrived today from propstar07. I love her!!!


Pretty neat witch, printersdevil. 



pumpkinking30 said:


> Got this 1/2 off at Garden Ridge (At Home). Came out to $5 for a heavyweight metal lock with several keys.


Nice buy, pumpkinking30.


----------



## im the goddess

pumpkinking30 said:


> Got this 1/2 off at Garden Ridge (At Home). Came out to $5 for a heavyweight metal lock with several keys. This will go really well with a bunch of different prop ideas that I have.
> 
> View attachment 207438


That would look good for a POTC jail cell scene.


----------



## Cloe

I figured you seem to have a good sense of humor, Garthgoyle. Too funny. When I saw your photo I had to get mine. I tried to set them like yours only taking the first photo with the same three and what's really funny is I even took it on the family room rug so even our carpeting looks similar. But I figured most people would scan through the photos without noticing but figured you at least would notice the photo under yours of just the black and purple skull with jar wasn't yours and hoping you'd find humor in it too. By the way great choices hee hee!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bought some Halloween craft supplies from Michaels ♥ kick but Day of the dead couple


----------



## cai88

My haul so far for this weekend. Meeting someone tomorrow that answered my Craigslist ad for props too.























The sickles were a crazy deal at $3 and the red and gold lanterns + that glass gallon jar set me back $5

The red lantern has to be my fave and should be right at home with the caretaker I am making.


----------



## DieselFreak

Made a trip to Michaels and Old Time Pottery today! I'm thrilled with my purchases! 







Only $1.99 each for these mats.. Awesome!


----------



## Bethany

I bought some black leaf garland that was lightly sprinkled with purple glitter for the front door decorations. I looked at the Skull bottles there, and they were too small to go on the bar so passed. 

Our BIg Lots didn't have skull bottles, just glass skulls. Maybe next week.


----------



## Kenneth

Picked up this lil guy at At Home(Garden Ridge).

Doesn't relate to my theme but I do love pumpkin lanterns and I had to have him.


----------



## 22606

* Excellent lots, cai88 and DieselFreak.
* That is an awesome mosaic lantern, Kenneth, and I also like the pumpkin.


----------



## Deadna

Kroger has these lamps marked down to $6.50


----------



## Miller22

Anniversary weekend so husband let me go Halloween shopping 

Tuesday Morning I got 2 poison bottles, a skull dip holder and 2 small plaques.

HomeGoods we got the Midnight Dreary sign, Black cats sign, newsprint ToT sign, the raven light up sign, a large poison bottle, Witch is the new black 

Michaels: bride & groom pictures

Hobby lobby: heat gun & paper mache cut outs

Goodwill: white sheet, old worn hardback books for spellbooks


----------



## Miller22

Anniversary weekend so husband let me go Halloween shopping 

Tuesday Morning I got 2 poison bottles, a skull dip holder and 2 small plaques.

HomeGoods we got the Midnight Dreary sign, Black cats sign, newsprint ToT sign, the raven light up sign, a large poison bottle, Witch is the new black 

Michaels: bride & groom pictures

Hobby lobby: heat gun & paper mache cut outs

Goodwill: white sheet, old worn hardback books for spellbooks


----------



## 22606

* Nice lantern, Deadna.
* Congratulations on the upcoming anniversary, Miller. Sounds like you picked up some great items for yourself.


----------



## Bethany

Didn't realize I didn't post my YC purchases. 

Bought this with intent to give it a Spooky makeover eventually. Can burn 2 differnt scents at once.








Since my fall tart melter got broken & pitched before the move from Ohio I treated myself to this one & a Witch's Brew tart.








Thought I needed a little fall decoration that could stay up after THE Holiday  Owl Tea Light holder


----------



## Neuf350Z

Michael's has a bunch of Halloween decorations up so I snagged a couple of foam skulls to put on top of my cemetery columns. The added bonus was the 10% off coupon that is good for everything you purchase, including sale items. http://weeklyad.michaels.com/coupons


----------



## 22606

Neat items, Bethany.


----------



## scareme

I was lucky to score these magnets from Dave the Dead at the Shadow Farm today. This makes my third Shadow Farm purchase.


----------



## DvlsToy

Scareme - those magnets are cool!

Bethany - the tart burner, is that like the wax melting things with lightbulbs inside? Where did you get that one? I wouldn't mind seeing that around my house vs the girly ones we have now.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Those magnets are so cute!!!


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Got my Double Trouble prop from Poison Props today. So excited!!!


----------



## frogkid11

OMG Whispers - those are FANTASTIC! Do you run a professional haunt?


----------



## scareme

Fearsome looking zombies, Whispers.


----------



## Kelloween

Those are great!!


----------



## Bethany

DvlsToy said:


> Scareme - those magnets are cool!
> 
> Bethany - the tart burner, is that like the wax melting things with lightbulbs inside? Where did you get that one? I wouldn't mind seeing that around my house vs the girly ones we have now.


Is the wax melting thing, but uses a tealight candle to do the melting. Ordered it from Yankee Candle Company. Don't know it they have them in stores or not.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Those magnets are KILLER!!!! Nice!


----------



## Jersey Devil

I just got scored one of these Gemmy Spirit Balls last nite and cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Bethany

Jersey Devil said:


> I just got scored one of these Gemmy Spirit Balls last nite and cant wait to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 208207


I got one of those off Craigslist last year along with some other stuff.  here's mine.


----------



## Paint It Black

And... I have the one with the witch inside. Found it at a yard sale last year and it works great.


----------



## Jersey Devil

Sweet ! I tried to buy a witch head Spirit Ball the other day and got outbid last second. I found that craigslist and yard sales yield the best finds .Last year I found a Gemmy Haunted Eduardian Butler, the older heavy model for $75 in great working shape ! Persistance pays off ! My next must have is a Gemmy Dr Shivers if I can get one at the right price.

In the past few minutes I just also scored a Gemmy Zultran at a very good price ! The curtains wont open it says , but after reading the fix it threads here on it I am confident that I can get them working again no problem. The sound and lights work great and it is in excellent condition ! I am stoked !


----------



## kittyvibe

I went through the rounds to see whats out there, didnt get to do Big Lots yet, but in Brandon, FL, I did Kirklands, Michaels, TJ Maxx, Marshals , Tuesday Morning, Dollar Tree, Ross, Party City, Joanns and Homegoods (within about 4 hours.)

I wont show everything I got because alot of it is craft related that is boring (like magnets), but heres most of the stuff that is cool to share with ya'll.

Party City- 2 adult costumes and 1 kid (for props in my vamp and carnival scenes) these were clearanced $5-10

Marshals- kick butt drink dispenser was the deal of the day at $10, for my circus theme

Michaels- B/W cupcake papers eyeball ornaments, drinking glass with lid/straw, black metal wire heart pendent, felt pendent banners (circus theme), mini fuzzy spider is freaking adorable, min rusted fence for my village setup along with examples of the greenery for the village as well. (very cool if you need greenery it was in the clearance section, the "rocks" will be bushes and the strips a lawn put side by side.) 

Also got crushed glass and sisal tree items for my cardboard glitter house crafts. Also those pom pom things were in the summer clearance, I really need more and of different colors, if you see any please let me know, Ill pay ya!

little frogs for witch stuff also in summer clearance 70% off.

Kirklands- ticket and popcorn pillows, owl and cat masks and spider bling ring (I love all these items)

Joanns- hotfix swarovski settings for my plush crafts (50% off baby yeah!), costume pattern for 99c, 

Homegoods- glitter houses and the uber awesome owl statue (love!)


----------



## kittyvibe

I went through the rounds to see whats out there, didnt get to do Big Lots yet, but in Brandon, FL, I did Kirklands, Michaels, TJ Maxx, Marshals , Tuesday Morning, Dollar Tree, Ross, Party City, Joanns and Homegoods (within about 4 hours.)

I wont show everything I got because alot of it is craft related that is boring (like magnets), but heres most of the stuff that is cool to share with ya'll.

Party City- 2 adult costumes and 1 kid (for props in my vamp and carnival scenes) these were clearanced $5-10

Marshals- kick butt drink dispenser was the deal of the day at $10, for my circus theme

Michaels- B/W cupcake papers eyeball ornaments, drinking glass with lid/straw, black metal wire heart pendent, felt pendent banners (circus theme), mini fuzzy spider is freaking adorable, min rusted fence for my village setup along with examples of the greenery for the village as well. (very cool if you need greenery it was in the clearance section, the "rocks" will be bushes and the strips a lawn put side by side.) 

Also got crushed glass and sisal tree items for my cardboard glitter house crafts. Also those pom pom things were in the summer clearance, I really need more and of different colors, if you see any please let me know, Ill pay ya!

little frogs for witch stuff also in summer clearance 70% off.

Kirklands- ticket and popcorn pillows, owl and cat masks and spider bling ring (I love all these items)

Joanns- hotfix swarovski settings for my plush crafts (50% off baby yeah!), costume pattern for 99c, 

Homegoods- glitter houses and the uber awesome owl statue (love!)


----------



## scareme

Wow kitty! Is there anything left on the shelves? lol That's quite a score you made there. Good work.


----------



## dawnski

Been looking for a large sized baby carriage forever. Found this one at a thrift store. I was at Flashback Weekend, a horror convention in IL last weekend. Picked up this awesome conjoined twin prop from Blood Brood FX. They have many items not shown. Just tell them what you're looking for. http://bloodbroodfx.com/


----------



## frogkid11

Awesome scores, dawnski. I love the conjoined skulls. Is that baby carriage meant to hold a real child or was it a play toy meant for dolls, if you can tell.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kittyvibe, are those B&W striped cupcake liners from Michaels? Not sure I am reading the label correctly. Some fun items.

Dawnski, nice items there!


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Kittyvibe, are those B&W striped cupcake liners from Michaels? Not sure I am reading the label correctly. Some fun items.
> 
> Dawnski, nice items there!


those came from Michaels in the craft bin (the ones in the aisle with candles around it) $1.50 each set


----------



## dawnski

It's just for dolls. It's about 3'x3'. Pretty big.



frogkid11 said:


> Awesome scores, dawnski. I love the conjoined skulls. Is that baby carriage meant to hold a real child or was it a play toy meant for dolls, if you can tell.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds, kittyvibe!

Love the crystal balls. I have one that has a talking skeleton in it, but it is on a black base and not as pretty as those. I would so love to have a witch or a fortune teller.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Here is my Halloween Haul so far!

*Michaels - Tombstone, photo booth props and some spooky filler









*Michaels- Scrapbook odds and ends









*Goodwill- Skeleton and Crow Tea light lanterns and stand alone led candles. I will probably paint these guys.









*Tj Maxx- Twigs and pumpkin fillers, Skeleton Sachet holder, Skeleton Reed Diffusers









*Big lots- Cheap dvds, great prizes for tempt your fate!









*Party City- Cut out Skeleton









*Party City- Skeleton Dog

]








*Kirklands- Skeleton picture









*Kirklands- Suction and light up skeleton hands and suction and light up spiders









*Gordmans- What's Brewing holding hand dish. This was $2 since it was unglued they prev marked it down to clearance









*Gordmans- Halloween signage and hand towels


----------



## sumrtym

From Sam's Club:

Set of 3 Metal Laser-Cut Candle Holders, Bronze ($39.99)
Included 3 pcs Candle Holders: 7"dia.x10.5"H, 5.5"dia.x9"H and 4.5"dia.x7"H 
Included 3 pcs LED Candles: 4"dia.x7"H, 3"dia.x6"H and 3"dia.x3"H (unfortunately, they DO NOT have timers, just on / off)
You could put whatever candle you wanted into the candle holders, they are not attached to one another.








I'm going to use them all year as decor as it fits my Mission style furniture and it's not really Halloween items (but certainly works for that with the bare tree design as well).

For those with different taste than mine, they also have them in silver.








I'd long been jealous of this lamp Pumpkinrot's wife Bean found at HomeGoods back in 2011 (that I never found at mine). 

I'm now officially happy with my find of the three candle holders now and can lay that want to rest. 

Pumpkinrot's lamp:


----------



## chromachord

Everyone got some amazing stuff! My dollar store got some stuff the other day, and, of course, I dropped by and bought a couple of things. Will take pictures soon.

Have to drop by Party City to see what they have.


----------



## chromachord

Okay, I don't know why it double posted...sorry about that everyone!


----------



## Paint It Black

Dawnski, The co-joined skull item looks awesome, as does the vintage buggy. I would have gone for both of those items.
kittyvibe, Love all your finds for crafts and décor. 
Bewitching, nice Halloween haul, especially the floral arrangement items, and all the signs.
sumrtym, The candleholders are so cool - very Sleepy Hollow-looking. I can see why you admired the one you saw.


----------



## 22606

Awesome new additions to the thread. You all did gooood


----------



## Jersey Devil

I just got me an older spirit Halloween (Gemmy?) 70" animated grim reaper for $50 on craigslist today ! The finds are out there you just gotta be persistent in looking.


----------



## Shadowbat

Bought the rest of the Tombstone Corner pieces I needed from Dollar Tree.


----------



## 22606

Those pieces are very cool, Shadowbat.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Wow Shadowbat! I like that stuff! Dollar tree? I'm gonna have to look for that. I founs lots of halloween decor at a store here called At Home. It's like a hobby lobby/outdoor living type of store. Christmas was out already too. I'll try to post pictures.


----------



## 22606

Lady Arsenic said:


> ...I founs lots of halloween decor at a store here called At Home. It's like a hobby lobby/outdoor living type of store. Christmas was out already too. I'll try to post pictures.


At Home was originally Garden Ridge, although some are still transitioning and do not have the new moniker just yet. There are photos in other threads, including one dedicated specifically to the store (under the GR name), I believe


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Halloween decor at the store At Home


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I'm glad they changed the name, I kept going there expecting to find live plants, things for the garden. It's really for the indoors. Lots of cool stuff!


----------



## kittyvibe

ahhh ,I love all those inflatables. I wanna know how much the pumpkin carriage, Ursula and cat arch are.


----------



## Miller22

Husband got me the baby skelle-dragon and Skelle-Dog for our anniversary. Here's Skelle:










I didn't take a pic of Darby (my baby dragon) but rest assured, he is entirely too adorable and I will keep him out year round.


----------



## kittyvibe

thats a cute doggy pup, how much, about how big and where did yiu get him? lol. Does he come with the basket?


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Ursula was $100, I think the cat was too. Pumpkin was either $80 or $100. I like them too, but if that price doesn't include the air compressor, that's another expense to factor in.


----------



## Miller22

kittyvibe said:


> thats a cute doggy pup, how much, about how big and where did yiu get him? lol. Does he come with the basket?


He does, and in another thread it was mentioned the basket was molded to the chest but this model it is not. I don't know how much, maybe 49.99? He's about 2 feet - I can do a paper towel comparison if you'd like?


----------



## Jersey Devil

Here's a pic of the Reaper I have to pick up tomorow after work. Can anyone tell me anything about it ? It appears to be a Gemmy made product by the looks of the box and face of the prop.


----------



## Jersey Devil

Sorry first time posting pics w my phone and it tripled out the image.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Miller22 said:


> Husband got me the baby skelle-dragon and Skelle-Dog for our anniversary. Here's Skelle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take a pic of Darby (my baby dragon) but rest assured, he is entirely too adorable and I will keep him out year round.


hats a cute dog now how about a picture of that cute dragon.PLease!!!


----------



## MonsterGuts

I went to HomeGoods yesterday with no intention of buying anything...just looking. Yeah, right. Like that ever happens. 

I fell instantly in love with this pencil drawing Owl china and decided Halloween wouldn't be complete without it. 









- Kat


----------



## Jersey Devil

This guy was waiting on my porch for me when I got home !!!! The curtain doesn't open or close properly (as I read is most common issue w this item) but I got it for a really great price and everything thing else works flawless and is in excellent shape overall. I read the threads about fixing the curtain motor and the gears jamming and will tackle that later on.


----------



## Jersey Devil

Sorry for the sideways pics. Damn phone put them up that way.


----------



## 22606

* Miller22, congratulations on the anniversary. Fantastic gifts.
* MonsterGuts, those are very nice owl china pieces.
* Both are great scores, Jersey Devil.


----------



## Windborn

Got a pack of 72 AA batteries for 9.99 (yeah woot.com!)

Hopefully that is enough to last this year


----------



## punkineater

Windborn said:


> Got a pack of 72 AA batteries for 9.99 (yeah woot.com!)
> 
> Hopefully that is enough to last this year


Good buy, Windborn! From where?


----------



## LairMistress

According to the site, the sale for the batteries ends on the 21st.

http://electronics.woot.com/?ref=cnt_sb_el_1



punkineater said:


> Good buy, Windborn! From where?


----------



## punkineater

LairMistress said:


> According to the site, the sale for the batteries ends on the 21st.
> 
> http://electronics.woot.com/?ref=cnt_sb_el_1


Thanks LairMistress~I completely missed that...having a duh moment!


----------



## kittyvibe

I have this guy, hes pretty cool. I turned him into a hideous witch though I wish I didnt. Dont know what else to say thats not listed there on the box, he looks way better in person. 


If the pumpkin carriage is $80 that would be super, I would be surprised if they all didnt come with their motors, though I dont have that store local to me. Will have to find someone willing to ship to mes. 




Jersey Devil said:


> View attachment 208733
> View attachment 208733
> View attachment 208733
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Reaper I have to pick up tomorow after work. Can anyone tell me anything about it ? It appears to be a Gemmy made product by the looks of the box and face of the prop.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Windborn said:


> Got a pack of 72 AA batteries for 9.99 (yeah woot.com!)
> 
> Hopefully that is enough to last this year


Wow great deal


----------



## hallorenescene

my grandson stopped by my work the other day to give me a present he picked up from the mall for me. two night lights and a cloth phone case. my grandson rocks


----------



## cai88

Jersey Devil said:


> View attachment 208733
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Reaper I have to pick up tomorow after work. Can anyone tell me anything about it ? It appears to be a Gemmy made product by the looks of the box and face of the prop.



I picked up the same reaper. He says a few phrases and I figured i would put him at the end of the driveway to greet the TOTs. I figured for $5 he was a good deal.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


>


Nightlights, hallo? They look interesting from what I can see


----------



## WitchyKitty

Nothing too amazing, lol, but I found this bat necklace at Walmart today. I had seen it last year, didn't buy it right away, then missed out on it...so I grabbed it up as soon as I saw it this time. Sorry it's on a black shelf and you can't see the tips of the wings really well, lol. This will be PERFECT for my costume this year!!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

From dollar general!


----------



## 22606

* Nice bat necklace, WitchyKitty. Glad that you were able to pick it up this year after missing out last time around.
* Great buys from Dollar General, Elizabeth, especially the witch towel


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Garthgoyle said:


> * Nice bat necklace, WitchyKitty. Glad that you were able to pick it up this year after missing out last time around.
> * Great buys from Dollar General, Elizabeth, especially the witch towel


Thank you! They have the cutest things every year!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

WitchyKitty said:


> Nothing too amazing, lol, but I found this bat necklace at Walmart today. I had seen it last year, didn't buy it right away, then missed out on it...so I grabbed it up as soon as I saw it this time. Sorry it's on a black shelf and you can't see the tips of the wings really well, lol. This will be PERFECT for my costume this year!!
> 
> View attachment 208904


I need to hit up Walmart, this is adorable. I still wear my robot frankenstein earrings from last year.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Shadowbat said:


> Bought the rest of the Tombstone Corner pieces I needed from Dollar Tree.


I bought the gargoyles and tree for my yankee candle mansion tea light holder. Love these things!


----------



## hallorenescene

cloe, you and garth roomies? I see you even have the same carpet. 
printer, those are 2 nice props.
cai88, nice haul. speaking of faves, I think it is the angel, then skellies, then ravens
diesel, nice score. the skelly and potion bottles rock.
Kenneth, I love mosaic are. your lantern is fabulous
deadna, very pretty lantern


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I love the items you got. not sure if I know what the 2 are, but they are very nice looking.
scareme, you got some creepy cool magnets.
whispers, those are some very diffidently cool zombie props. looking the real deal here. 
I like all the spirit balls. I have one but I think mine has a skeletons head in it.
kittyvibe, you got a major load of cool findings. I likey. and your bling ring spider rocks.
dawnski, very nice buggy. 
bewitching, is the picture in the tombstone lenticular? nice haul. I want those light up suction hands.
sumrtym, very pretty candles


----------



## hallorenescene

lady arsenic, there's some pretty nice items there. this may sound crazy, but I want that orange xmas tree in the back ground. I use trees for my maze wall, and that's one color I don't have. 
miller, that dog is adorable. did it come with the basket in its mouth? it need a skeleton bird or cat in the basket.
jersey, the only thing I can tell you is it's sweet. and that sultan, he is very cool. I hope you can get him working.
monster guts, that is fine looking china


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, very pretty bat necklace.
garth, one is a skull night light, the other I thought might be an owl, but I'm not sure. 
Elizabeth, nice $ tree items.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Dawnski- Your conjoined twin prop is super cute. I love medical oddities, too bad those little guys aren't real!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

WitchyKitty- Your necklace is cute too!


----------



## harvestmoon

Got this at a local store for $4.98. It's 12x12. I was impressed with the price, usually it's quite expensive to purchase things in the store. I had to snatch this up, looks kind of vintage. 









I LOVE this guy! I got him at Hobby Lobby. Originally priced $14.99, but I used a 40% off coupon. 
I'm guessing people thought I was crazy though, I stood there staring at this guy, and a pumpkin version...it took me forever to pick one. Didn't have the extra
cash for Halloween today to buy both >.< Ultimately, I decided I have enough pumpkin stuff, needed the cat  He stands about 14" tall with the hat.


----------



## harvestmoon

Edit: Oops, double posted!


----------



## pumpkinking30

That's an awesome cat, harvestmoon. There's a Hobby Lobby not too far from where I work. Guess I'll have to make a field trip on Monday afternoon.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

harvestmoon said:


> Got this at a local store for $4.98. It's 12x12. I was impressed with the price, usually it's quite expensive to purchase things in the store. I had to snatch this up, looks kind of vintage.
> 
> View attachment 209098
> 
> 
> I LOVE this guy! I got him at Hobby Lobby. Originally priced $14.99, but I used a 40% off coupon.
> I'm guessing people thought I was crazy though, I stood there staring at this guy, and a pumpkin version...it took me forever to pick one. Didn't have the extra
> cash for Halloween today to buy both >.< Ultimately, I decided I have enough pumpkin stuff, needed the cat  He stands about 14" tall with the hat.
> 
> View attachment 209099


Harvestmoon, I love your cat too! I got the pumpkin one as a trophy for winning the best door decoration category at work last halloween, one of my Co workers won best office decoration and she got the cat you have.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Grabbed these Jack O Lanterns at Homegoods today









And this mask at a tag sale. I would like to string it up in a window to creep people out


----------



## harvestmoon

@ Pumpkinking - Yes! Definitely stop out. Mine doesn't have a lot out right now, but what they do have is pretty nice 

@ Scorpion - Awww man! I might have to just bite the bullet and go ahead & get the pumpkin one too


----------



## 22606

Nice items, harvestmoon and Pretty Little Nightmare. Congratulations on the win and 'trophy', xxScorpion64xx.


----------



## stormygirl84

Went to Michaels determined not to spend a fortune... And I did well!

I got two candles, Pumpkin Pie and Baked Apple Crisp (wow, so good), and I got a small glass skull bottle, in purple.

I'm learning that if I don't buy something impulsively when I see it, by the time I come back to it it's usually gone. So when my husband told me to wait until the bottle went on sale, I laughed at him.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice items, harvestmoon and Pretty Little Nightmare. Congratulations on the win and 'trophy', xxScorpion64xx.


Thanks Garth


----------



## Deadna

stormygirl84 said:


> Went to Michaels determined not to spend a fortune... And I did well!
> 
> I got two candles, Pumpkin Pie and Baked Apple Crisp (wow, so good), and I got a small glass skull bottle, in purple.
> 
> I'm learning that if I don't buy something impulsively when I see it, by the time I come back to it it's usually gone. So when my husband told me to wait until the bottle went on sale, I laughed at him.


I was at Micheals too and they had a table full of huge grab bags for $2 each. My silly mom wanted to go in halfsies on one....... I grabbed them all 
Lots of nice items that can be converted for halloween including a pair of light up laces for shoes that is a neon green tiny ropelite actually. Will work great for the Dollar Tree villages,we are going to lay batting and use the lites for a green glow. So glad I buy on impulse too!


----------



## creepymagic

Found this Frankencuted at a local garage sale, fully operational.


----------



## hallorenescene

harvest, those are 2 very cute items. vintage looking décor are so cute. hobby lobby always has awesome stuff. my family loves looking around in there. and they have great sales too.
nightmare, that mask is creepy, eerie, and yet pretty.
holy moly creepy, he is quite the find. how much did you pay for him?


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, I love the items you got. not sure if I know what the 2 are, but they are very nice looking.
> scareme, you got some creepy cool magnets.
> whispers, those are some very diffidently cool zombie props. looking the real deal here.
> I like all the spirit balls. I have one but I think mine has a skeletons head in it.
> kittyvibe, you got a major load of cool findings. I likey. and your bling ring spider rocks.
> dawnski, very nice buggy.
> bewitching, is the picture in the tombstone lenticular? nice haul. I want those light up suction hands.
> sumrtym, very pretty candles


Yes it is!!! and it is even removable so you could put one of yourself in there lol don't think the lenticular can transfer though  I love the light ups!! they make me happy!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Harvestmoon, I love your cat too! I got the pumpkin one as a trophy for winning the best door decoration category at work last halloween, one of my Co workers won best office decoration and she got the cat you have.
> View attachment 209100


 yeah I have the pumpkin guy too! got em last year from co workers, they would secretly put Halloween items and cards around my desk for the whole month of October! then revealed who they were  I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the cat though!!!!


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Picked up a couple of vintage magazines at a giant flea market near here today, "Castle of Frankenstein" 1965 and "Famous Monsters of Filmland" 1966.


----------



## MT_Grave

Found this great blow mold at a 2nd hand store for $13.00! How can you say no!


----------



## chromachord

Dulcet, those magazines are awesome! I'd totally frame them and put them up in my office.

Grave, that's a cute pumpkin. It's only here that I've learned that this kind of decor is called a blowmold!


----------



## 22606

* Awesome Frankenstein prop that you nabbed, creepymagic.
* Great mags, Dulcet. I have never seen even comics sold at those original prices, let alone magazines
* Nice pumpkin blowmold, MT_Grave.


----------



## just_Tim

got a couple items at Dollar General not much but a zombie warning poster and a candle. Sorry the poster is hard to see with the flash, then with out the flash it is to dark lol. But it is a neat poster they also had a witch poster not sure why I did not get it will go back tomorrow to get it










will try to take another pic of the poster


----------



## just_Tim

ok here is the poster


----------



## Shadowbat

just_Tim said:


> got a couple items at Dollar General not much but a zombie warning poster and a candle. Sorry the poster is hard to see with the flash, then with out the flash it is to dark lol. But it is a neat poster they also had a witch poster not sure why I did not get it will go back tomorrow to get it
> 
> 
> View attachment 209276
> 
> 
> will try to take another pic of the poster



I need a candle like this to display next to our spell book.


----------



## Shadowbat

double, double, toil post.


----------



## BlueFrog

I quite like that zombie poster. I'll have to see if there's a DG around me somewhere. 

Courtesy of Craigslist, I am now the proud owner of four of these water effect lights. I haven't really been in the market so I haven't done my usual research-to-death comparisons but I believe I got a tremendous deal if all work as they should:

http://www.americandj.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=1906


----------



## 22606

Shadowbat said:


> I need a candle like this to display next to our spell book.


Did you see this set of 3 at Lakeside Collection? http://www.lakeside.com/For-the-Hom...andles//prod1070618.jmp?fm=search&categoryId=

* Awesome candleholder and poster, just_Tim.
* The water effect light looks quite interesting. Great buy, BlueFrog.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cool, BlueFrog, I think you and the ToTers will really like it. Our old Abyss Jr (similar product) was a hit when we used it. I really do like the water effects the best from these type of projectors. Wait, you bought 4 of them! Holy oceans Batman! since they are used, do you know if they are the newer LED or do they use Halogen bulbs. If they use Halogen, there is generally a duty cycle (down time) for them so they cool off and you'll need to observe it or damage the unit; if LED, not a concern as they burn cooler. What kind of bulb it uses is something you should find out right away. I can't recall how long the duty cycle time was for our old halogen Abyss Jr. We used it with the halogen bulb it came with and don't know if the new LED "halogens" can be sustituted or not. It's been in storage since. If you are stuck with halogen bulbs at least they are cheap these days and you're probably only running the unit for the holiday so should last. However, I'd pick up a few to have on hand for quick replacements should they burn out from past use or bad mishandling (no finger oils on the bulb).


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> Did you see this set of 3 at Lakeside Collection? http://www.lakeside.com/For-the-Hom...andles//prod1070618.jmp?fm=search&categoryId=
> 
> .



As a matter of fact, I did, and contemplated getting them. I don't need 3 of them though so I figured these type of things are common enough that I'll just get the one I need at a local outlet.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Got these at a flea market, both have cracks, male form was $5.00, female form $3.00, going to try(as seen here on the forum) a foam filled torso build


----------



## 22606

Those are fantastic, xxScorpion64xx. _Well_ worth the prices


----------



## BlueFrog

Garthgoyle said:


> * The water effect light looks quite interesting. Great buy, BlueFrog.


Many thanks. I understand that the orange filter produces a fairly credible fire effect, as well as the intended water effect. Here's hoping that's the case. I am faced with an insanely long expanse of solid vinyl fence that runs the widest part of the yard which I am not permitted to get within three inches of, let alone touch. We have super crazy territorial neighbor who is deeply concerned that we not use the three inches of "his" property that is on our side of his fence. This man is so nuts that he hand-brushed "our" soil that got onto "his" mulch. Needless to say, I was disappointed that I can't touch this otherwise ideal for haunting feature of the yard, so I'm excited about the prospect of using the lights to jazz up the haunt without violating the boundary 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cool, BlueFrog, I think you and the ToTers will really like it. Our old Abyss Jr (similar product) was a hit when we used it. I really do like the water effects the best from these type of projectors. Wait, you bought 4 of them! Holy oceans Batman! since they are used, do you know if they are the newer LED or do they use Halogen bulbs. If they use Halogen, there is generally a duty cycle (down time) for them so they cool off and you'll need to observe it or damage the unit; if LED, not a concern as they burn cooler. What kind of bulb it uses is something you should find out right away. I can't recall how long the duty cycle time was for our old halogen Abyss Jr. We used it with the halogen bulb it came with and don't know if the new LED "halogens" can be sustituted or not. It's been in storage since. If you are stuck with halogen bulbs at least they are cheap these days and you're probably only running the unit for the holiday so should last. However, I'd pick up a few to have on hand for quick replacements should they burn out from past use or bad mishandling (no finger oils on the bulb).


Many thanks for the detailed information. I'm fortunate that these are LED lights but the info is good to have in case I have to make another snap decision on CL for a great deal.


----------



## DieselFreak

Scored at the local flea market! $16 for all of these candle holders!


----------



## BlueFrog

You know what might be the greatest thing about haunters? They've got your back even if it means bursting your bubble. The lights aren't exactly what I thought they were - my fault, not the seller's, once I backtracked and saw where I went astray. At what I paid for them, and with GoS's expert assistance in determining what I really bought, I think they'll still work for the haunt even if I do have to be a lot more careful with them than I planned. 

:bows to GoS:


----------



## LairMistress

NOTHING! Nothing at all, that's what I got today. I think I'm going to cry. 

I had the BF with me, and everything. (his wallet isn't quite as empty as mine at the moment)

I went to Big Lots, SURE that they would be fully stocked by now...it's been THREE WEEKS, PEOPLE!!! (them, not you)

They had the equivalent of one and a half aisles of actual Halloween, two endcaps, and the fall stuff.

GITD Bluckies fully stocked, and more besides. Guess what? I don't need those.

Not a single realistic GITD skeleton. No witch. They could easily have made $100 today, because he would have thought that they were as cool as I think that they are...but no, there were none to be had.

I am hoping like heck that they just haven't stocked them yet. Surely they couldn't have sold out in a week, could they? My eyes played tricks on me last time, and they didn't have the witch? (OK, I'm pretty sure that they did, but no skeletons)

I can't go back until the 5th of Sept. It's going to kill me, I swear.


----------



## Download

I didn't buy it today, but I received a miniature anatomically correct skull in the mail today that I've been waiting on as well as a heap of cheesecloth. I've been looking forward to both for a while so that I can start to build another part of my haunt, so that's pretty exciting


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, now that I have mine, I'll share! I missed these last year (was a very limited run) and thanks to you peeps alerting that the Lowe's Halloween was up on their site, I jumped as soon as the one store in my area out of the 5 nearest got them in this year (and they only got 4).

I give you the Ichabod Flame Pumpkin!!!!

http://www.lowes.com/pd_470120-51009-DCR-510128_0__?productId=50065697&Ntt=

View attachment 209436

*
Watch the video here, A MUST SEE:*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9813850254/


----------



## BlueFrog

I really need to take up witchcraft. I don't mean practice Wicca, I mean bubble bubble toil and trouble witchcraft. Aside from the lights mentioned up thread, my other Halloween related purchases have been a boar's head (who will replace the rubber mask I used on a mannequin to create a chef); a replica Gaboon viper blank that I can hardly wait to paint (these never, ever go on sale and I got lucky to buy a discounted one from a taxidermist leaving the business); and a dead hare. The idea of making a witch's kitchen for the haunt is starting to feel superfluous...


----------



## mickkell

Way cool,Sumrtym.Little too expensive tho.IMO


----------



## ichasiris

Got my stuff in the mail from Spirit this weekend. The Warning sign came a LOT bigger than I was expecting, which is AWESOME. I thought it was going to be the size of one of those No Parking signs, but I was so pleasantly surprised. I haven't unwrapped Slammy the Clown yet, but I am beyond excited, then there are a couple of cards I bought to send to friends far away, and some more streamers for my party.


----------



## 22606

* Awesome candleholder lot, DieselFreak.
* Fantastic scores, BlueFrog.
* Great items, ichasiris. The sign does look to be quite large, which is certainly good


----------



## BlueFrog

I am such a bad witch. How could I have forgotten to mention purchasing the nature-cleaned top skull of a pit bull? I like to use natural-looking skulls as bases for birds and such, and this one is creepy as hell. I wish someone hadn't dribbled paint and superglue on it (BAD for bones. Very bad) but I figure that won't be visible once the bird is on it. I can even try to pass off the white paint as guano. What bird? Beats the heck out of me, I just know there will be one.

I also purchased the hoof of a moose to use in a far-future Krampus build. I figure I can pass him off as a demon at Halloween as well as his primary use for the Other Holiday.


----------



## S_Toast

Halloween "Shrinky Dinks" for $1. I didn't know they still made these. My 4 year old is loving them!


----------



## BlueFrog

Shrinky Dinks are still made?! I had no idea. Where did you buy them?


----------



## 22606

Tremendous skull, BlueFrog, and the hoof also sounds really neat.


----------



## Ghouliet

I went to Michael's today and they had their arrangements on sale 40% off so picked this up for 35.00.


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> I am such a bad witch. How could I have forgotten to mention purchasing the nature-cleaned top skull of a pit bull? I like to use natural-looking skulls as bases for birds and such, and this one is creepy as hell. I wish someone hadn't dribbled paint and superglue on it (BAD for bones. Very bad) but I figure that won't be visible once the bird is on it. I can even try to pass off the white paint as guano. What bird? Beats the heck out of me, I just know there will be one.
> 
> I also purchased the hoof of a moose to use in a far-future Krampus build. I figure I can pass him off as a demon at Halloween as well as his primary use for the Other Holiday.


I know my backyard is packed with former pets that lived here because we run into one whenever I break ground on a new garden. I was SO terrified to pull up my taters the following year after we had buried a poor stray cat in my garden(and forgot where). How much will you give me for digging rights Bluefrog


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, that is a cool candle. but I love the poster. I've got to get one of those. I got the vampire one last year. gotta get me one of those.
bluefrog, those are cool lights.
garth, those lights are very cool.
sumrtym, I thought cute pumpkin, what do I need the video for. wow, the fire in the pumpkin is amazing. nice pumpkin.
bluefrog, that is a real boars head, right? it's cool looking. cool bone too
ich, I love clown stuff. very cool.
ghoulette, that is a neat looking arrangement


----------



## BlueFrog

Garthgoyle said:


> Tremendous skull, BlueFrog, and the hoof also sounds really neat.


Many thanks. I am always torn between being an animal rescuer who tries to prevent animal deaths, and the "oh cool neato wow" factor of some of the animal parts that re available. Based on what I'm buying, it looks like the moose hoof was harvested from an old pelt no longer suitable for taxidermy, which eliminates the guilt so I can focus on the wow. I believe I'm getting the one second from the right in the attached photo.

Ditto the skull, for that matter. I assume it's from a pit bull because it's the correct size and shape, but as a "found object" I'll never know for sure. It is large enough the picker who sold it to me believed it was from a wolf or a bear. There's a replica turkey vulture build in my future and I'm guessing this skull will be large enough to support it. If not, well, I'm sure some other black bird will find it useful.



Deadna said:


> I know my backyard is packed with former pets that lived here because we run into one whenever I break ground on a new garden. I was SO terrified to pull up my taters the following year after we had buried a poor stray cat in my garden(and forgot where). How much will you give me for digging rights Bluefrog


Oooooh, here kitty kitty!  Seriously, though, I think that's terrific of you to have buried the stray and have the Tomb of the Unknown Cat in your garden. 



hallorenescene said:


> bluefrog, that is a real boars head, right? it's cool looking. cool bone too


It is indeed a real boar's head, and judging by the way it was mounted, probably a fairly old one. He may not have the nice modern touches like a cast tongue, but he does still have his original teeth, which would be rare in a modern mount. His age and the presence of the original teeth suggest the original skull might be under the fur too. At first I thought he was awfully expensive for his condition, but when I started running the numbers I realized buying him, even though he needs a little repair work, was cheaper than mounting my own. Given that I'm so far behind this year that I've had The Dream three times in the last two weeks, anything that will expedite the process is welcome.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> Many thanks. I am always torn between being an animal rescuer who tries to prevent animal deaths, and the "oh cool neato wow" factor of some of the animal parts that re available. Based on what I'm buying, it looks like the moose hoof was harvested from an old pelt no longer suitable for taxidermy, which eliminates the guilt so I can focus on the wow. I believe I'm getting the one second from the right in the attached photo.
> 
> Ditto the skull, for that matter. I assume it's from a pit bull because it's the correct size and shape, but as a "found object" I'll never know for sure. It is large enough the picker who sold it to me believed it was from a wolf or a bear. There's a replica turkey vulture build in my future and I'm guessing this skull will be large enough to support it. If not, well, I'm sure some other black bird will find it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, here kitty kitty!  Seriously, though, I think that's terrific of you to have buried the stray and have the Tomb of the Unknown Cat in your garden.
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed a real boar's head, and judging by the way it was mounted, probably a fairly old one. He may not have the nice modern touches like a cast tongue, but he does still have his original teeth, which would be rare in a modern mount. His age and the presence of the original teeth suggest the original skull might be under the fur too. At first I thought he was awfully expensive for his condition, but when I started running the numbers I realized buying him, even though he needs a little repair work, was cheaper than mounting my own. Given that I'm so far behind this year that I've had The Dream three times in the last two weeks, anything that will expedite the process is welcome.


you get the most coolest stuff man how I want to come trick or treat at your house


----------



## BlueFrog

Awww, thanks Saki.Girl. I've been beyond fortunate to have grown up in the right place, in the right era, at a time when my family had money, to have accumulated some childhood toys that turned out to be worth a hefty sum now. Although the move and the new house have sucked away most of the money I brought in by selling them, there's been enough left over for some carefully stalked treasures. I don't have enough funds to go totally wild and purchase, say, the fabulous taxidermy dingo currently listed on evilBay right now, but there's been enough cushion to buy things whose price couldn't be justified solely by their presence in a four hour a year haunt. (FTR, I would buy the dingo because I would love it, but we all know what role she'd be playing on Halloween, now don't we?)

I don't know that the ToTs appreciate them a fraction as much as real haunters, so Saki.Girl you should feel free to come on over any time and play! The house move can't last forever - right? right? - and the smaller quarters mean I will be living amongst my props and costumes 24/7/364 (the 365th being, obviously, the big day itself). I'm really hoping to transform the space from its current storage locker décor to a fun, funky, creative space that's equal parts Victorian/Mission fusion; Field Museum of Natural History; Kreepy Kraft Korner; and Needful Things. That's not too much to ask for, is it?


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, maybe the tot appreciate it more than you realize. anyway, yes the haunters do.


----------



## doto

BlueFrog .... time to change your signature to I OWN DEAD THINGS.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, those lights are very cool.


I truly cannot even remember which lights I happened to post, but thanks, hallo

Interesting arrangement, Ghouliet. I know that their original prices for many of the wreaths and such are outlandish, but that sale price made it a good buy.


----------



## fanboy

My haul from Michael's yesterday. It was hard not going totally crazy in there!


----------



## BlueFrog

*fanboy*, you are not helping the promise I've made to myself not to shop the craft stores until after my yard sale in mid-September. Darn you!


----------



## vampyrespro

Bluefrog... are you seeking employment as a personal shopper? Because after seeing your finds, I think I need one!  Fantastic finds, as usual. I'm green with envy. 

Somehow it slipped my mind to post these earlier, but they were in the same manilla envelope as the old photos I found in my house. They are funeral prayer cards, and the oldest dates back to 1892. All from the same family, last name Braun, related to the house's previous owner. (And if you're wondering if I'm just posting this to show off my silver platter, the answer is yes. I regret nothing.)


----------



## BlueFrog

Those funeral cards are killer, *vampyrespro*. Around here the ones from the very late 19th and early 20thC pop up occasionally, but they're all the restrained Protestant types. LOVE the ones you have.

Why on Earth would anyone regret buying silverplate, especially a nice big platter like that one? 



vampyrespro said:


> Bluefrog... are you seeking employment as a personal shopper? Because after seeing your finds, I think I need one!  Fantastic finds, as usual. I'm green with envy.


Aww, thanks!


----------



## vampyrespro

Bluefrog...Silverplate is becoming a *big* problem for me. A huge problem. It's almost as if the sight of tarnished silverware awakens the primal urge to spend money inside me. I'm trying to find a pair of silver plated Candelabras, preferably with 4 arms. I feel like one day soon, I'm going to be sitting alone with a massive collection of vintage silver plate, while the cast and crew of "my strange addiction" assembles outside. 
Worth it.


----------



## BlueFrog

vampyrespro said:


> Bluefrog...Silverplate is becoming a *big* problem for me. A huge problem. It's almost as if the sight of tarnished silverware awakens the primal urge to spend money inside me. I'm trying to find a pair of silver plated Candelabras, preferably with 4 arms. I feel like one day soon, I'm going to be sitting alone with a massive collection of vintage silver plate, while the cast and crew of "my strange addiction" assembles outside.
> Worth it.


^ I resemble these remarks! I keep trying to thin the silverplate collection but... but.... how can I part with any of it?


----------



## vampyrespro

If you ever need to thin the collection, do let me know  It just so happens that I'm actually trying to_ fatten_ my collection. This could be the start of a beautiful exchange.


----------



## frogkid11

Count me in on that love of silverplated items. I constantly find myself picking up pieces in thrift stores even when I know I have a similar piece already at home 

Nothing helps to create the look of a haunted mansion like a ton of tarnished silver.


----------



## just_Tim

got this 2014 zombie baby yesterday I know a lot of people are burned out on them lol but I myself still like to collect one from each year


----------



## punkineater

BlueFrog said:


> I really need to take up witchcraft. I don't mean practice Wicca, I mean bubble bubble toil and trouble witchcraft. Aside from the lights mentioned up thread, my other Halloween related purchases have been a boar's head (who will replace the rubber mask I used on a mannequin to create a chef); a replica Gaboon viper blank that I can hardly wait to paint (these never, ever go on sale and I got lucky to buy a discounted one from a taxidermist leaving the business); and a dead hare. The idea of making a witch's kitchen for the haunt is starting to feel superfluous...


Fanfreakingtastic, BF!!!


----------



## Minshe

another silverplate addict here--I use it year round in my finished basement. The thrift store clerks always ask how I am going to clean the tarnish and then look at me very strangely when I tell them I LOVE the tarnish. I have a wall full of bits and pieces, odds and ends scattered around, and a tub full of other items that are displayed periodically. I especially love when I find pieces that have glass inserts--that way I can actually use the pieces for food!


----------



## Bethany

just_Tim said:


> got this 2014 zombie baby yesterday I know a lot of people are burned out on them lol but I myself still like to collect one from each year
> 
> 
> View attachment 209576


I may need to get one of those babies! It will be a great additon to the Choice Cuts Chop SHop, especially holding those eyeballs!!


----------



## GOMG

I had a great weekend vintage treasure hunting! Cover your eyes there is a scary Frosty.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

There is that amazing haunted house!!! Do you have any extra of those blowmold cat heads?


----------



## GOMG

BMC I have around 5 of those ghosts but this is the only one holding a cats head. General Foam called this model the Catolantern Ghost. I believe this one is very difficult to find compared to its pumpkin counterpart


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I have a few of those ghosts that I found too, they all have pumpkins. You see the cat's head pop up on ebay from time to time though. Don't you have a ghost with a devil head?


----------



## GOMG

Yes I have three with devil heads but from what I have researched the heads were not original to the mold and most likely came from a set of Spook o Lights that someone placed on the ghost down the line


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I think the three ghosts make a nice set anyway. I always try to find the spare devil heads on ebay to go with one of my ghosts. I know that you are a very serious collecter, but would you be willing to sell one of your devil head ghosts?


----------



## GOMG

I will see what I all have next month as it comes down and I will let ya know. I rarely sell blow molds these days and I have become more of a hoarder in a seller lol


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I know, I am the same way I already started decorating inside, not with blowmolds, just with a few trendsmaster pieces and vintage halloween cutouts. Do you collect those as heavily as you do blowmolds?


----------



## Bethany

Ok I think my Houdini's Magic Brain got lost among the silver & blowmolds.








Picked it up for $2 for my Mad Lab


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Do the eyes move Bethany? it is super creepy.


----------



## Bethany

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Do the eyes move Bethany? it is super creepy.


the eyes open & close & it lights up & talks 
the good thing is that I can turn it on, it says it's piece & then waits for you to push another button, all the while opeing & closing it's eyes & staying lit.


----------



## GOMG

Bethany I want!!!!!!! That would look simply stunning with my monster toys. BMC I collect it all I have die cuts from Luhrs era up


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That will be perfect in the mad lab!!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That's great gris!!!! I found this at an estate sale recently, do you have any info on it?


----------



## Bethany

GOMG said:


> Bethany I want!!!!!!! That would look simply stunning with my monster toys. BMC I collect it all I have die cuts from Luhrs era up


here is a link that shows it working  Guess $2 was a good price


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Ooooohhh, It answers questions, even more awesome!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany, that brain will be awesome for a mad scientist lab!!


----------



## Bethany

Has a nice glow under the blacklights too


----------



## BlueFrog

Bethany, hand over the magic brain and nobody gets hurt  Gris, ditto on the shark blow mold. 
______________________________________

Authentic antiques. Taxidermied animals. Real human bones. And a time-out tot in a pink bunny suit. Halloween is going to be epic!!


----------



## 22606

* Fantastic haul, fanboy.
* I love your funeral mass cards, vampyrespro, as well as the tray.
* Neat zombie baby, just_Tim.
* Nice mass of blowmolds there, GOMG.
* Unique brain, Bethany. Better watch that it does not attempt to escape...
* Interesting witch cutout, blowmoldcrazy. 
* The bunny suit needs claws to make it complete, BlueFrog


----------



## punkineater

Bethany said:


> Ok I think my Houdini's Magic Brain got lost among the silver & blowmolds.
> View attachment 209615
> 
> 
> Picked it up for $2 for my Mad Lab


What a fantastic find and buy, Bethany! Love, love, love!


----------



## Bethany

Showed "The Husband" my wonderful Houdini Brain and he just rolled his eyes at me.


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Showed "The Husband" my wonderful Houdini Brain and he just rolled his eyes at me.


You will have to roll some of your detached eyes at him next time and see what he thinks of that


----------



## Madjoodie

Picked up a few fun things at Dollar General today. I may be visiting them too often, since the cashier now remembers me! 

The hooded skeleton is one of those car clings. Can't wait to see reactions to my new passenger!


----------



## MonsterGuts

Those signs are really fun, Madjoodie


----------



## 22606

Great items, Madjoodie.


----------



## Shadowbat

Madjoodie said:


> Picked up a few fun things at Dollar General today. I may be visiting them too often, since the cashier now remembers me!
> 
> The hooded skeleton is one of those car clings. Can't wait to see reactions to my new passenger!
> 
> View attachment 209754



I like that witches poster.


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, very cool zombie baby. not my thing, but still I can see it is a good score.
gomg, now that is right up my alley. I even love the frosty. is the shark a light up blow mold? I haven't scored a single Halloween blow mold this summer. I have scored some xmas and easter ones. I am so bummed. you got some good ones there. 
Bethany, I just can't get over how cute that brain is. I would love to find something like that. so what kinds of things does it say?
blow mold crazy, I love cut outs. I collect them too. sometimes people ask a lot for them, I just pass then. but a lot of times they are a song and a dance, or better yet....FREE.
I got a couple of posters last year. one was a vampire. seems there was another one. I want to get the 2 new ones too. I really like them. majoodie, nice score


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

I found these interesting items in Barry's Bay Ontario (near Algonquin Park) at a funky shop that sells things from all over the world.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

duplicate post


----------



## hallorenescene

haunted, those are very interesting.


----------



## BlueFrog

hauntedgraveyard, those are very interesting and unusual items. I have a wooden scythe that looks somewhat similar to your skull-on-a-stick. Love the piece, and although I occasionally see them in other people's haunts I have no idea who made it or when.


----------



## stormygirl84

I found some Ace (brand) Pumpkin Hard Cider last night at World Market. Has anyone tried it? I was intrigued, so I bought a bottle. Haven't cracked it open, yet.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> ...but a lot of times they are a song and a dance, or better yet....FREE.


Proud originator of 'The Tone-Deaf Shuffle'



hauntedgraveyard said:


> I found these interesting items in Barry's Bay Ontario (near Algonquin Park) at a funky shop that sells things from all over the world.
> View attachment 209874


That skull would be my pick of the two, due to its uniqueness, but both are wicked-cool, hauntedgraveyard.



stormygirl84 said:


> I found some Ace (brand) Pumpkin Hard Cider last night at World Market. Has anyone tried it? I was intrigued, so I bought a bottle. Haven't cracked it open, yet.


No, but I am willing to go out on a limb and guess that it tastes more like beer than pumpkin


----------



## stormygirl84

Garthgoyle said:


> No, but I am willing to go out on a limb and guess that it tastes more like beer than pumpkin


If it were labeled as a pumpkin ALE, I'd agree with you. This is labeled as a cider. *shrug* I love hard apple cider, so I figured we'd try it.


----------



## 22606

Well, I hope that you are correct and it _does_ taste more like cider, stormygirl


----------



## Windborn

Got a few goodies at Ross!










And at least one of these items will be headed to my Reaper victim!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Windborn said:


> Got a few goodies at Ross!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at least one of these items will be headed to my Reaper victim!!


OMG cool love the reaper and the skulls and crow and even the skull wow


----------



## boobird

GOMG said:


> I had a great weekend vintage treasure hunting! Cover your eyes there is a scary Frosty.
> 
> View attachment 209603


love the little orange haunted house!!


----------



## 22606

Fantastic buys, Windborn.


----------



## The Red Hallows

*I had to pick up my garden dog. I bough t the one with the ball. *


----------



## Shadowbat

Not purchases, but these are 2 animated props available at Pat Catans. The witch is $39.99 and the broom is $12.99.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That witch is awesome shadowbat!!!,I think christmas tree shoppes had something similar, but their's didn't talk.


----------



## Mayzshon

Got this off Ebay, itjust arrived:
View attachment 210110


----------



## Mayzshon

Got this off Ebay, itjust arrived:


----------



## Madjoodie

The Red Hallows said:


> *I had to pick up my garden dog. I bough t the one with the ball. *
> 
> View attachment 210109


Love the dogs, The Red Hallows! I'd have gone with the one with the ball too.  

These look similar to a dog I got at Menards last year. Sorry if I missed it, but where is yours from?


----------



## 22606

* I like your taste in dogs, The Red Hallows
* Great item, Mayzshon.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome witch---especially for the price. Why don't we have things like that here?????


----------



## Madjoodie

A few fun accessory pieces I picked up. I'm out of room, but just can't stop myself. Pretty restrained I guess, given that these scores came from HG/Marshalls/TJ Maxx. 









I love seeing it all lit up too!


----------



## hallorenescene

windborn, you got some good buys. I love the reaper and large skull.
red hallows, those are cute dogs. I like all those statues.
shadowbat, printer devil is looking for that witch. she is delightful. I have the broom.
mayzson, I have that record too. nice score.
those are very cool items madjoodie. I would use the tree in my haunted forest.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I was at a thrift store the other day, picking up a few supplies I need for my Reaper gift (heh heh heh!), I walked by a box a couple of times and didn't really notice what it was. Thankfully I bent down & decided to investigate, because it was one of those outside light projector's that comes with different circular discs for lots of holidays. It has a choice of 5 Halloween images! It's missing the actual stake to put it in the ground, but everything else is there and it works great. Original price tag said $70 but the thrift store had it for $10! Woo-hoo! The Hubster was thrilled!


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a worthwhile investigation jenn


----------



## stormygirl84

Garthgoyle said:


> Well, I hope that you are correct and it _does_ taste more like cider, stormygirl


We'll find out tonight! Paired with some pumpkin pie!


----------



## 22606

Madjoodie said:


> I love seeing it all lit up too!
> 
> View attachment 210126


It is just like Christmas, only better All of the items are great, Madjoodie.



stormygirl84 said:


> We'll find out tonight! Paired with some pumpkin pie!


Mmmmm... You could have at least offered


----------



## dawnski

Wow, that takes me back. Had that as a kid. I remember the sleeve.



Mayzshon said:


> Got this off Ebay, itjust arrived:
> View attachment 210111


----------



## Paint It Black

dawnski said:


> Wow, that takes me back. Had that as a kid. I remember the sleeve.


Haha. Me Too!!!


----------



## fanboy

Nice album score Mayzshon! I got this one off eBay a couple months ago and it comes with 2 masks printed on the inner sleeve. It really took me back to my childhood. I was obsessed with the Haunted Mansion album when I was a kid.


----------



## vampyrespro

After pre-ordering weeks ago, this package came for me today. To say I'm ecstatic would be an understatement!


----------



## Kelloween

Those are awesome, Vampy!


----------



## BlueFrog

Given that I had a rather dark nature even as a child, I wonder why I never encountered any of the items from that era which bring such joy to people my age now. Very nice to see them and hear about their roles in the childhoods of others.

I've been scouring the thrift shops and such daily for a while now. Mostly I'm picking up bits and pieces of supplies for prop builds. Spent a fortune at JoAnn's last night in the clearance aisle. Seriously, how did they know what materials I still needed for the wedding?! Also lucked upon an old sheared beaver coat dyed black at one of the new charity stores in town. Normally I eschew dyed furs because they look so unnatural, but this one has just enough of the brown left in the undercoat that I think I can put it on a taxidermy form and have it look natural. At $25 for the coat I couldn't go too wrong. 

My moose hoof intended for Krampus arrived today. I'm so pleased I immediately ordered the two remaining from the same seller for my pig chef. I was going to either make some or just put shoes on him, but these are so cool I had to have them. I believe these are the largest cloven hooves available to me at a realistic price. They're illegal in many states, but fortunately not mine. Giraffe hooves are of course much bigger, but although much more available than one would guess, at $100 each (shipped) or so that's not going to happen. With shipping these were right around $15 each.


----------



## Darkslide632

$6 from the local salvage store! Going to be awesome on my stalkabout.


----------



## 22606

* Marvelous vintage goodies, vampyrespro.
* The skull is an excellent buy, Darkslide632.


----------



## kittyvibe

Got everything from Ross, the crow with monocle is a really good size, apologies for the cat butt in the pic


----------



## BlueFrog

Darn you all to heck! I am trying to stay away from the orange & black aisle, but you people are sucking me in! May I ask what the crow with the monocle cost, kittyvibe?


----------



## Bethany

Yes DO TELL kittyvibe!!


----------



## kittyvibe

Monocled crow was $11.99 :3 There were 3 total sitting on the shelf in the decorative statue area, they werent with the Halloween items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That raven with the monocle is different. Rather like him. Didn't see him the other day when I was in a larger ROSS. Hmm...How many bird statutes can you own I wonder??? I have some old raven statutes from actually Frontgate when they _use to sell_ Hallowen on their site before letting GrandinRoad be the sole source of halloween. Those were the first birds I ever bought. Thanks for the photo. I'm so glad more people on HF seem to be finding ROSS halloween items than in previous years.


Went to small local store before DH comes home for dinner and found 3 monocled ravens in my store as well. Only one had an unbroken chain, so he came home with me. Thanks KittyVibe! Saw a large skull garden staked sign that I'll post a photo of in the ROSS thread. Think there were two new items to my area of the Glamorous Goth stuff, skeleton hand servers and something else i can't recall. A small selection of costumes. Halloween is still a small section of the store and having been in the store every few days lately I can say it's going just about as fast as they put it out.


----------



## stormygirl84

Garthgoyle said:


> Mmmmm... You could have at least offered


Sorry, Garth! Next time I'll bring enough for the whole class.

So we tried it tonight after I got home - so much better than pumpkin beers, in my opinion! It's sweet like a cider, and has a nice spicy flavor to it (like a pumpkin latte would, really - I guess pumpkin pie spice?), and a little bit of kick with the alcohol.

I'm going to pretend I'm at Hogwarts and someone has spiked the pumpkin juice.


----------



## hallorenescene

fanboy, I had the trick or treat one, but I'm pretty sure that is the one my grandkids broke. just have the sleeve now.
darkslide, that is one big impressive head. I hope you post pictures of your stalkabout.
vampy, the looks from the era of those items can never be beat, those are great.
kittyvibe, cool items. maybe if you had a black cat you could have tried to pass off his black but as one of the items. lol.


----------



## 22606

kittyvibe said:


> Got everything from Ross, the crow with monocle is a really good size, apologies for the cat butt in the pic


No wonder why the closest skulls have those looks going... All of the items are phenomenal, kittyvibe.



stormygirl84 said:


> So we tried it tonight after I got home - so much better than pumpkin beers, in my opinion! It's sweet like a cider, and has a nice spicy flavor to it (like a pumpkin latte would, really - I guess pumpkin pie spice?), and a little bit of kick with the alcohol.


That sounds really good, actually. Thanks for the review, stormygirl


----------



## Neuf350Z

Got two little ravens at Dollar Tree to go on my tombstones. Today was kind of a bust. DT had a few things out but nothing that interested me. Big Lots was just starting to put stuff out so there wasn't much yet. And Five Below has nothing up yet. I asked the girl/kid working there when they'd be putting stuff out and she said next month after she laughed at me.


----------



## stormygirl84

Wednesday night I went to Michaels and picked up one of their Halloween mason jar drinking glasses. I loved the witches' brew label, and I had to have it.

Just a warning for anyone else who feels this way, DON'T BOTHER. When I went to wash it for the first time today, just to be able to use it, the label began to flake off. It says "hand wash only," which is what I did. I didn't use anything harsh or scouring, just an plain dish sponge. If I were to actually use it and wash it again, within a few more washes there would be no label left.

It's really too bad, because I really loved the look of it. I'll be returning it tonight.

















And here's how it looked when I bought it. (With Miss Caramello looking on skeptically. That should have clued me in!  )


----------



## 22606

That is pathetic, stormygirl... Sorry to hear that the label wore away like that.

These are all from HomeGoods ($8, $15, and $10, respectively). I could certainly see the spiked pumpkin worked into a dark fairytale theme.


----------



## BlueFrog

Oh Pumpkin King, Oh Pumpkin King, what have I done?!

I spotted a real human skull in the pictures of an estate sale that started yesterday, along with antique tail coats and old items of taxidermy. Despite my best efforts I couldn't make it over until today. The top level items, including the skull, were gone, but the consolation prizes left behind would have been the stars of any other sale. 

When I asked about the tailcoats, I was told they'd been sold but there were two nice vintage frock coats left. I couldn't see how I missed them, but sure enough there they were, wedged between the winter garments and the little girls' Halloween costumes. I kid you not. One is a stunning cutaway frock coat, the other is a more conventional cut. Both sport labels from Marshall Fields and the tailor, dated 1938. Given that the original owner was a man of fairly robust proportions for his time who shopped at the very best store in Chicago and owned, rather than rented, his tailcoats, I can't help but envision him as a Depression era bankster. There was even a cigar from that era available for sale! 

Turns out that a vintage clothing collector had overlooked them too, and given her polite but repeated attempts to ascertain whether I really understood how good these garments were, I must have gotten an amazing deal. They weren't cheap, especially by estate sale standards, but certainly were a lot cheaper than evilBay and in many respects, cheaper than many Halloween costumes. Poor woman almost had a heart attack when I mentioned Halloween, and was revived only by my assurances that they would not be smeared with mud or blood.

Those items, however, are not why I feel the need to ask Jack Skellington what I've done. No, those prayers are for explanations as to why I adopted a rat who's been dead since 1961. I refuse to describe her as being taxidermy. She's a pelt that was tanned after she started to decompose (I can tell from the lividity marks on her underside), stuffed full of something like a pillow, and sewn back up. About her only redeeming quality is that she does not smell. She has a dated tag from the lab where she presumably died, with a location indicated as Cambridge MA. This piece is so awful I am not entirely sure I can stand to keep her, but I figured that since I didn't know her in life, she'd be a much better sculpting reference for me than the bodies of my deceased pets. Apparently the family used her for decades to scare their children, so I'll just be continuing her post-mortem occupation. 

I also picked up a damaged dog skull, about cocker spaniel sized, for which I already have a very specific prop build in mind. BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow bulefrog you sound like you hit some wicked great finds


----------



## Haunted Nana

stormygirl84 said:


> Wednesday night I went to Michaels and picked up one of their Halloween mason jar drinking glasses. I loved the witches' brew label, and I had to have it.
> 
> Just a warning for anyone else who feels this way, DON'T BOTHER. When I went to wash it for the first time today, just to be able to use it, the label began to flake off. It says "hand wash only," which is what I did. I didn't use anything harsh or scouring, just an plain dish sponge. If I were to actually use it and wash it again, within a few more washes there would be no label left.
> 
> It's really too bad, because I really loved the look of it. I'll be returning it tonight.
> 
> View attachment 210385
> 
> 
> View attachment 210386
> 
> 
> And here's how it looked when I bought it. (With Miss Caramello looking on skeptically. That should have clued me in!  )
> View attachment 210387


That sucks guess its for show only.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Bummer. I was thinking of buying a couple of those. I may still, just for display.


----------



## Uncle Steed

BlueFrog said:


> Oh Pumpkin King, Oh Pumpkin King, what have I done?!
> 
> I spotted a real human skull in the pictures of an estate sale that started yesterday, along with antique tail coats and old items of taxidermy. Despite my best efforts I couldn't make it over until today. The top level items, including the skull, were gone, but the consolation prizes left behind would have been the stars of any other sale.
> 
> When I asked about the tailcoats, I was told they'd been sold but there were two nice vintage frock coats left. I couldn't see how I missed them, but sure enough there they were, wedged between the winter garments and the little girls' Halloween costumes. I kid you not. One is a stunning cutaway frock coat, the other is a more conventional cut. Both sport labels from Marshall Fields and the tailor, dated 1938. Given that the original owner was a man of fairly robust proportions for his time who shopped at the very best store in Chicago and owned, rather than rented, his tailcoats, I can't help but envision him as a Depression era bankster. There was even a cigar from that era available for sale!
> 
> Turns out that a vintage clothing collector had overlooked them too, and given her polite but repeated attempts to ascertain whether I really understood how good these garments were, I must have gotten an amazing deal. They weren't cheap, especially by estate sale standards, but certainly were a lot cheaper than evilBay and in many respects, cheaper than many Halloween costumes. Poor woman almost had a heart attack when I mentioned Halloween, and was revived only by my assurances that they would not be smeared with mud or blood.
> 
> Those items, however, are not why I feel the need to ask Jack Skellington what I've done. No, those prayers are for explanations as to why I adopted a rat who's been dead since 1961. I refuse to describe her as being taxidermy. She's a pelt that was tanned after she started to decompose (I can tell from the lividity marks on her underside), stuffed full of something like a pillow, and sewn back up. About her only redeeming quality is that she does not smell. She has a dated tag from the lab where she presumably died, with a location indicated as Cambridge MA. This piece is so awful I am not entirely sure I can stand to keep her, but I figured that since I didn't know her in life, she'd be a much better sculpting reference for me than the bodies of my deceased pets. Apparently the family used her for decades to scare their children, so I'll just be continuing her post-mortem occupation.
> 
> I also picked up a damaged dog skull, about cocker spaniel sized, for which I already have a very specific prop build in mind. BWAHAHAHAHA!


I love this post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stormygirl84

Haunted Nana said:


> That sucks guess its for show only.



Thing is, I don't think it really is meant to be just for show, because it has that label "hand wash only," and most of them come with drinking straws in the lids. (I happened to find one without it.)

No, I just think they're really cheaply made. It was disappointing.


----------



## Bethany

stormygirl84 said:


> Thing is, I don't think it really is meant to be just for show, because it has that label "hand wash only," and most of them come with drinking straws in the lids. (I happened to find one without it.)
> 
> No, I just think they're really cheaply made. It was disappointing.


I'm thinking they were not fired on. Like the skull & crossbone sets I bought at Ross.


----------



## stormygirl84

Oh well. When I return it (tomorrow, didn't make it tonight), I'll spend the money on more great wooden frames for my wall of creepy portraits instead.

I did manage to get over to Dollar General, though. Ours is still starting to stock their stuff, so they didn't have much out, but I did grab some LED tealights, and the same Wanted witch sign as Madjoodie got - that is SO going up on the fridge in my witch's kitchen! I also grabbed some good, cheap creepy cloth - I'm going to need a lot of it!

Oh, and Cadbury Scream Eggs. Because yes.


----------



## hallorenescene

stormygirl, that's to bad about the label. that is crazy they made it so that would happen. bet they all get returned. 
garth, that raven globe and spiked pumpkin are both cool items


----------



## moonwitchkitty

new goodies for my Creepmas tree this year.


----------



## Haunted Nana

stormygirl84 said:


> Thing is, I don't think it really is meant to be just for show, because it has that label "hand wash only," and most of them come with drinking straws in the lids. (I happened to find one without it.)
> 
> No, I just think they're really cheaply made. It was disappointing.


no doubt I would be as well.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I found this cool looking cherub at a flea market for two bucks, going to cover him with drylock and put him atop of a grave marker I plan to build, I also got a pair of female mannequin arms I was hoping would fit a half mannequin female torso I bought a few weeks back but sadly they did not match but I only paid $3 for them so no big deal


----------



## osenator




----------



## hallorenescene

very pretty angel scorpion. I bet you will still get use out of those mannequins arms.
nice scores senator. love the sign and poster.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Hallo


----------



## 22606

Great items, moonwitchkitty, xxScorpion64xx, and osenator.


----------



## Paint It Black

"Nice (zombie) sign. It goes in the kitchen obviously." Osenator, you always say something that cracks me up.  

I like the vampire lenticular too. May need that for our portrait wall.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the witch's laminated sign.

I also have a mannequin that needs some arms. I keep hoping I will find some, too.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

printersdevil said:


> Love the witch's laminated sign.
> 
> I also have a mannequin that needs some arms. I keep hoping I will find some, too.


Thanks Garth. ..here is a pic of the arms and they are poseable printersdevil, she had several


----------



## fanboy

I did a little thrift shopping yesterday. Got several good things from Savers.


----------



## stormygirl84

Are... Are those VHS tapes? Wow!! Talk about old school...

I went to Michaels to return the crappy mason jar (the cashier didn't seem surprised when I pulled it out of the bag) and went over to their summer clearance wall. They had lots of the laser cut wooden frames I like for my spooky photos, plus tons of colored glass bottles and jars. They were all 80% off, so I grabbed quite a few of them, and ended up spending under $15 for 13 items. More potion bottles and apothecary jars for my witchy kitchen!


----------



## hallorenescene

fanboy, most those movies scare the crap out of me. nice hobo blow mold however.


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> here is a pic of the arms and they are poseable
> View attachment 210529


The grimy look helps the cause Very cool.



fanboy said:


> I did a little thrift shopping yesterday. Got several good things from Savers.


Great items that you picked up, fanboy.


----------



## osenator




----------



## Shadowbat




----------



## fanboy

Yeah, I like the nostalgia of VHS. I was pretty excited to see the hobo blowmold on the shelf. $2 well spent!


----------



## Windborn

Did a little shopping yesterday! Ross, Dollar General, Big Lots & TJ Maxx









And Ricochet had to give his meow of approval!


----------



## StormyNight

Our Halloween haul from, Marshalls, Kirklands, Pat Catans and Yankee Candle


----------



## osenator

Stormynight, love the pictures!


----------



## RCIAG

Repost from the Home Goods thread:

My name is RCIAG & I'm addicted to collecting Home Goods busts. 

I just bought, well, I guess I'll call her Aunt Gorey. I went in to the closest HG to check 'em out again, they had more stuff but none of it grabbed me. I picked up a couple candles, put them down, thought about some other stuff but changed my mind & just was I was ready to leave & give up I turn around & see a table I missed THERE SHE WAS!! She needs some touching up like Uncle Gorey did but here she is "without makeup."


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Nice score on the Cemetery sign!


----------



## Windborn

Thanks! There were two of them and the friend I had dragged along with me had to get the other one!
Just couldn't pass it up for that great price.


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, you got a lot of movies. hey, say hello to your wife. lol. she's in the background being quite entertaining. 
shadowbat, are those books or dvd's? is that a good series?
wind, you got some very cool items. love the cemetery sign.
stormy, some very pretty picturerciag, she is a cool bust. good and gory.


----------



## 22606

* Nice collection of books, Shadowbat.
* Fantastic goodies, Windborn.
* I love all of your purchases, StormyNight.
* That is a very cool bust, RCIAG.


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> osenator, you got a lot of movies. hey, say hello to your wife. lol. she's in the background being quite entertaining.
> shadowbat, are those books or dvd's? is that a good series?
> wind, you got some very cool items. love the cemetery sign.
> stormy, some very pretty picturerciag, she is a cool bust. good and gory.



It's a series of books on the haunted locations and history of Ohio.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, that would be interesting reading. I have one on iowa, but haven't had time to read it yet.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i ran in garden ridge today and found the round light bulb light strings in multi halloween colors and orange...jumped on some...i want to make a lighted sign like home goods is selling for 100.00...........these lights wont be as bright as the clear ones they are using...got some more good bats to add to mine.....so glad i found those lights...


----------



## Tim Correia

This weekend I bought an electric carving knife for foamboard at a fleamarket for $5 and a box of white Christmas lights for this years projects for $2. I already have most of the supplies needed for a cool project. Foamboard remnants from a friend, free. Plywood from Craigslist, free, Large 6x6 metal cage section from the scrapyard $5. (scrap metal rate is about 25 cents a pound). I have a few more things to get. I will post pics as I do it.


----------



## mdna2014

Headed to BBW for some Fall Traditions body care and vampire blood hand soap!


----------



## RCIAG

You may be outta luck on the vampire's blood. I was in my BBW yesterday & they only had "fall" stuff, no Halloween yet. I did buy some mini candles at 3 for $10, warm caramel cider. I dropped one on my toe last nite & despite its mini size it hurt BIG!

I was actually very disappointed in the overall selection of lotions & body wash. They keep changing their "signature" scents & right now they had more anti-bac hand soap, new touchless soap dispensers, candles & plug-ins than they had lotions & body wash. And the lotions & wash they did have all smelled like what we like to call Powdery Old Lady. You know the scents & smell I'm talking about too, not the citrusy, light scents (like cucumber melon which was not to be found) but those others. Not my thing. They're REEEAALLLY pushing the anti-bac hand soap & the new dispenser.

I like their oils for my oil burner & they had ZERO in the store. ZERO!!

They have a larger selection online but sometimes I need something right away & can't wait for the shipping & it's not like I'm miles & miles from a store. Several are within 10-20 mins. away so it's no hardship to visit the actual store.


----------



## 22606

screamqueen2012 said:


> i ran in garden ridge today and found the round light bulb light strings in multi halloween colors and orange...jumped on some...i want to make a lighted sign like home goods is selling for 100.00....


That is a heck of a lot better than shelling out $100 for a sign... Good thinking



Tim Correia said:


> This weekend I bought an electric carving knife for foamboard at a fleamarket for $5 and a box of white Christmas lights for this years projects for $2.


Great buys, Tim.


----------



## whynotgrl666

Glad you mentioned it. Now I'll get it but I will paint clear protective stuff over the label and use it for display only.


----------



## Bethany

I bought too much to list. :/ I did stop at a DG and they had stuff out so of course I bought a few items. 
Passed on the small 3D skull cake pan at JoAnn's. Just don't know if I really need anymore cake pans until I sell off what I have.


----------



## myerman82

I don't have a picture yet but I picked up the Bath & Body Works Halloween luminary today. Used the 20% off and saved over $10 so not too bad with the price increase.


----------



## just_Tim

bought this pumpkin from rite aid today, battery operated and I really like the deep bright orange glow it has and creepy face. Rite aid only had a few things out but said they will be all set up with in a week


----------



## 22606

Neat pumpkin, just_Tim.


----------



## just_Tim

Garthgoyle said:


> Neat pumpkin, just_Tim.


thank you! Im happy they are making more battery operated this year makes it easier not having to look for plugs lol


----------



## hallorenescene

ouch, I'm a powdery old lady. cool, I can live with that. I like those scents.
just tim, cute pumpkin. I like battery operated too.


----------



## Uncle Steed

I need one of those pumpkins. Seems like a creepy-cool way to sneak some light into a dark display.


----------



## Uncle Steed

About how big is it, just_Tim?


----------



## The Red Hallows

*Frogs!*

Wooden frogs. (50% off too)


----------



## TropicalJewel

This weekend I went on the hunt for who in Albuquerque had Halloween stuff out. I knew Michael's would so I stopped there to get supplies for card making. Also got a couple of things from Ross as well for the card making. I was SUPER impressed with Home Goods and if my eyes could drool, I am sure they would have  The dollar store didn't have too much going on. I can't believe how expensive Big Lots is now ... disappointed. Popped into Party City and most of their props are all in boxes along the Halloween aisles. They did have a few clearance items out so I thought to get a couple. I haven't decided yet if I will go to Hobby Lobby, will see if the Halloween Fiend in me wins out in the end or not. TJ Max and Marshalls were kinda blah right now and probably will get more stuff.









P.S.- the cauldron spins at nowhere near tornado speed but I will say it did give me quite a start when I got the batteries in! It was $5 from $20. The stakes are cutsie and they cost under $2 I believe. I hope to go by again and see what other oldies they have on clearance.


----------



## hallorenescene

cute frogs hallows. 
tropical. I like the signs. and the spinning cauldron is pretty cute too. what is the sinister surprise?


----------



## TropicalJewel

To answer your question hallorenescene, one would position it with just the pumpkin trick or treat side facing out and when someone reaches in, the cauldron spins quite fast with loud screams to the toxic treats side with the light up led eyes. So I suppose they think "sinister" surprise is that skull and crossbones side. I was not expecting it to be so loud when I hooked it up so that's why it made me jump... that and for as much as I LOVE Halloween, I still get startled with simple stuff like this  I even cover over the scary props I have until the times I need them... i.e. this guy


----------



## hallorenescene

you made me chuckle tropical. I have jumped on occasion from my own decorations even knowing what they are.

holy wonders, you added that picture, or I'm blind. that is an awesome prop. I would love that in front of one of my tombstones.


----------



## Bethany

Jumped myself with my "Knifed Rat" 3 times.


----------



## 22606

* Great frogs, The Red Hallows. I like the button eyes (and one missing on each looks even better). 
* Excellent buys, TropicalJewel.


----------



## Lil Spook




----------



## 22606

She is awesome. Have you tried her yet, Lil Spook? I have been debating buying that doll (mostly due to the price).


----------



## jdubbya

Stopped by Party city just to check their progress. Sitting on a box in the aisle being setup was one of the Crazy Bones bulldogs. I asked if I could purchase it and they did a price check for me. $24.99 which I believe is cheaper than GR and Halloween Asylum. Got the dog and a neat zombie leg. PC is looking good and I think they'll be going full tilt shortly after Labor Day.


----------



## 22606

That is a great price for the dog, jdubbya; even after tax, it is still a bit cheaper than when GR offers free shipping.


----------



## Lil Spook

Garthgoyle said:


> She is awesome. Have you tried her yet, Lil Spook? I have been debating buying that doll (mostly due to the price).


Yes! She chased the cats all over the house for about 1/2 hour last night  
She is really neat, and with the 20% off coupon.... the price seemed even better


----------



## punkineater

Lil Spook said:


> Yes! She chased the cats all over the house for about 1/2 hour last night
> She is really neat, and with the 20% off coupon.... the price seemed even better


Lil Spook~she's very cool! Does she go around in circles, or randomly? Also, what happens when she bumps into something?
I really want to get her too.


----------



## hallorenescene

lil spook, I haven't seen that doll before. she is awesome. other than her eyes lighting up, does she talk? how big is she? how pricey? is she spirit?


----------



## [email protected]

Where did you get the awesome cemetary sign?


Windborn said:


> Did a little shopping yesterday! Ross, Dollar General, Big Lots & TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ricochet had to give his meow of approval!


----------



## Bethany

The cemetery sign is from Ross. I checked the one closest to me & they didn't have any. 
Others have found them.


----------



## hallorenescene

pretty kitty.


----------



## RCIAG

I went crazy at the Dollar Tree & Big Lots yesterday. Pics later. I also got my lanterns from Etsy. These aren't my pics but this is what they look like lit up. They're super cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, those are super cool lanterns.


----------



## WitchyKitty

mdna2014 said:


> Headed to BBW for some Fall Traditions body care and vampire blood hand soap!





RCIAG said:


> You may be outta luck on the vampire's blood. I was in my BBW yesterday & they only had "fall" stuff, no Halloween yet. I did buy some mini candles at 3 for $10, warm caramel cider. I dropped one on my toe last nite & despite its mini size it hurt BIG!
> 
> I was actually very disappointed in the overall selection of lotions & body wash. They keep changing their "signature" scents & right now they had more anti-bac hand soap, new touchless soap dispensers, candles & plug-ins than they had lotions & body wash. And the lotions & wash they did have all smelled like what we like to call Powdery Old Lady. You know the scents & smell I'm talking about too, not the citrusy, light scents (like cucumber melon which was not to be found) but those others. Not my thing. They're REEEAALLLY pushing the anti-bac hand soap & the new dispenser.
> 
> I like their oils for my oil burner & they had ZERO in the store. ZERO!!
> 
> They have a larger selection online but sometimes I need something right away & can't wait for the shipping & it's not like I'm miles & miles from a store. Several are within 10-20 mins. away so it's no hardship to visit the actual store.


The woman who runs my local B&BW said the full Fall launch starts Sept. 3rd...she got out the planner folders and showed me the products and set ups. Only a small amount is currently out as of now. So, if you are wanting all the fun stuff from there for the season, you need to wait a bit longer. (I am not sure if Halloween stuff will be included in the Fall launch, or if that will come later.)


----------



## RCIAG

I used to love going to the BBW store but lately all the scents & things I want just aren't in the store anymore, even at Christmas. We love Cucumber Melon but there wasn't a single bottle of anything Cucumber Melon in the store. Plenty online but none in the stores.

Which makes me sad and angry since I have 2 that are really close. I can be at one in less than 15 minutes but since they have nothing I want I have to pay for the shipping. It's almost like it's done on purpose & probably is done on purpose.

It bums me out because it was the one store where every person that works there is nice. I've yet to find a single, surly BBW employee in all the years I've been going there.


----------



## WitchyKitty

RCIAG said:


> I used to love going to the BBW store but lately all the scents & things I want just aren't in the store anymore, even at Christmas. We love Cucumber Melon but there wasn't a single bottle of anything Cucumber Melon in the store. Plenty online but none in the stores.
> 
> Which makes me sad and angry since I have 2 that are really close. I can be at one in less than 15 minutes but since they have nothing I want I have to pay for the shipping. It's almost like it's done on purpose & probably is done on purpose.
> 
> It bums me out because it was the one store where every person that works there is nice. I've yet to find a single, surly BBW employee in all the years I've been going there.


Every store I've been to always seems to be different and has a different set up/things available. 
I see the cucumber melon in my store every year. I usually see it after the holidays and through the Spring during the fancy seasonal scent off seasons.
I never buy online from there, because I just don't want to pay the shipping, so I just work with what my store has in stock. I dislike paying shipping from anywhere, lol, I search for places that have free shipping deals and order then. (I do occasionally get an email from B&BW about free shipping, but you always have to spend so much money to get it.)
I will agree, the employees at my B&BW are always so nice and helpful...they will always find a way to help me, or even to do stuff like get new scents out of the back if it's something I want but isn't out on the floor yet.


----------



## 22606

Neat lanterns, RCIAG.

Items from TJMaxx (skull candleholder, $10) and Tuesday Morning (smaller bottles, $5 each; larger, $6):


----------



## Shadowbat

No pictures, but I picked up 5 of the DT wine glasses, a couple of the bobbleheads for prize items, and some miscellaneous supplies. They had a rack in front by the door with some marked down items from last year so I picked up some 14 count packs of Halloween cups for 50 cents each.


----------



## MonsterGuts

RCIAG said:


> I went crazy at the Dollar Tree & Big Lots yesterday. Pics later. I also got my lanterns from Etsy. These aren't my pics but this is what they look like lit up. They're super cool.



I dig these. Very cool looking. 

-Kat


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Love those lanterns! Picked up these to hands for $2.99 each at Gordmans. Great price! Not too crazy about the bright green but I can fix that.


----------



## 22606

Those are interesting, ThePirateHouse.


----------



## RCIAG

Here's the link to the Etsy shop for anyone interested:

RedHedPrims

I first saw them on a Pumpkinrot blog piece.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, nice candleholder. it's almost like you painted it yourself. the bottles are very nice.
pirate house, I love those hands.


----------



## 22606

Thanks, hallo.

The creepy owl that I ordered from Lakeside Collection the other month finally arrived today, and I could not be more pleased with the critter. It is around 18" tall and has flashing eyes. They do not have it anymore, but the brand is Sheerlund Products, in case anyone decides to go looking for one.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, that is a very cool looking owl. how much was it?


----------



## LadyMage

So excited to have something to post. Most stores up here havn't started getting stuff out. The kids wanted a treat at the grocery store, so we got these.








We also got a little sounds machine that we got odd looks for since the kids played with it all through the grocery store. I'll add a link when I get the video uploaded.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh yummy, I want some of those. lady mage


----------



## LadyMage

Oh, those ones are long gone. My girls inherited my sweet tooth.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, that is a very cool looking owl. how much was it?


Thank you, hallo. A few cents shy of $13.

I have never seen either of those candies before, LadyMage. Very cool


----------



## LadyMage

Garthgoyle said:


> Thank you, hallo. A few cents shy of $13.
> 
> I have never seen either of those candies before, LadyMage. Very cool


I realised after I posted them that they're Halloween variations of common Canadian chocolates that aren't really available in the US. Coffin Crisp is normally Coffee Crisp, and Scaries are normally Smarties. Real smarties that predate the pressed sugar candies by the same name in the US - when that company tried to bring them up here, they had to rename them Rockets. Canadian Smarties are similar to M&Ms - normally a rainbow of candy coated chocolate buttons. The halloween ones are orange and brown.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the candies. Those would be cool to add to a Reaper box---or just to have.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

RCIAG- Those lanterns are fantastic! Heading over to Etsy now to buy a few!


----------



## Bethany

I didn't buy it, but it was a gift. Got an electric pumpkin that has like a window cut in it & inside is a transparency with a witch riding a broom. Pretty cool.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Got four of the Gargoyles from Party City. $17.50 each. Thought they would be plastic but heavy plaster with cloth wings.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

sorry couldn't remove duplicate posting


----------



## hallorenescene

pirate house, I have gargoyles like those. mine don't look metallic like those though. nice find.


----------



## LadyMage

http://youtu.be/g-xGfdBo9n8

^Link above to the video of the sound machine I got. Would have posted it earlier, but, you know, life happens. It's more cutesy than scary, but the kids adore it, and my haunt just now is more cutesy than scary what with 2 littles. My almost 7 year old is hovering through the video since I told her that she could play with it after I took the video.


----------



## hallorenescene

lady, cool sound machine. always fun.


----------



## SaltwaterServr

No pictures but I picked up two 700W fog machines from Spencers online today. I think Old Man Backe recommended them. 

Spencers is running an online special, buy one, second item is 50% off. Two of them with shipping/tax came out to $98 or so.


----------



## ichasiris

Cards finally came out at Wal-Mart so I got one for a friend far away and a pack of 6. The big one propped up is for ME!









Also my black and orange phone case arrived from Amazon!


----------



## LadyMage

My husband has that very same case! Didn't think of it as a halloween case, but I thought of it as a good one for my blind husband who kept losing his phone when it was in a black case. Screaming orange is harder to overlook.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow ich, cute, cute cards.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, that is a good price on that owl. it was very cute.


----------



## 22606

LadyMage said:


> I realised after I posted them that they're Halloween variations of common Canadian chocolates that aren't really available in the US. Coffin Crisp is normally Coffee Crisp, and Scaries are normally Smarties.


There, I learned something new today... Thank you for the tidbits, LadyMage Your new sound machine is pretty neat.

* Great gargoyle, ThePirateHouse.
* Fantastic cards, ichasiris, and the phone case is also fitting.


----------



## The Red Hallows

*These portraits are about 20 inches wide and 24 high. Large, very cool. These are original and done in charcoal*.


----------



## TheEighthPlague

You really don't get a sense of how terrifically creepy these are unless you see them in person. The artwork is also flippin' amazing.


----------



## kittyvibe

ichasiris said:


> View attachment 211505
> 
> 
> Cards finally came out at Wal-Mart so I got one for a friend far away and a pack of 6. The big one propped up is for ME!
> 
> Quoting ichasiris, I also got this card last year as a background for my trick or treat kid figurine display


----------



## hallorenescene

red hallows, those are wonderful portraits. the size is amazing, and that they are done in charcoals is really unique.
nice cards kitty


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Love the cards! The one propped up would make an amazing bi-fold screen if you could duplicate it.


----------



## printersdevil

Love all the new stuff. The portraits are awesome and would be so good in those oval frames. Nice find.


----------



## printersdevil

Bought this wand from harvestmoon.


----------



## hallorenescene

very nice wand printer. now will you cast me a wish.


----------



## 22606

* Amazing portraits, The Red Hallows.
* Magnificent wand, printersdevil.


----------



## Windborn

No pics, but we snagged three posable skellies from Kroger today!


----------



## ChrisW

Found these items at our local Goodwill. The Motionette is real nice.


----------



## Dementedone

Sweet find pirate. Don't you love being pleasantly surprised?


----------



## Bethany

I have that witch in 2 sizes  Love the winged skeleton! 
I am hoping to get me some posable skeletons at BJ's. I heard a rumor that they get them. Also cannot wait to see what they get in. Will be my first time for Halloween at BJ's!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Great score on the witch!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Wife and I ran into Big Lots today. No witch, but we did grab an outdoor rug for the front porch and she wanted some new Halloween wash towels and a new table runner.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Great score CW


----------



## CornStalkers

Went to Spirit today and picked up a new black light LED spot light, an attic flickering light bulb (first time I've seen them), two black holey curtains, moss, and fake blood.


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer

Last week I got a Halloween themed fish tank for my one male Betta:


----------



## hallorenescene

cw, that black skeleton with the black wings rocks on that white wicker settee. and that motionette is adorable.
tsal, very nice touch in the betta tank


----------



## printersdevil

Kroger? Wow, our store never carries anything like that! How big were the skellies?


----------



## 22606

* You nabbed some spectacular items at Goodwill, ChrisW. The skeleton's missing hand would be an easy fix, if you decided to, I am sure.
* Neat tank, Tsalagi_Writer.


----------



## ChrisW

Thanks for the kudos! Garth, that's what i figured. hoping I'll find replacements for the hand and jaw in my bag o' bones. Barring that, maybe a dark cloak to finish the look and hide the absent parts.


----------



## torturedserenity

I found several goodies today. I got the 2 1/2 ft grim reaper with eyes and and a torch that lights up from home goods. Also the lemax coffin factory and two skull bottles from michaels. I found some poison charms there and cute devil earrings at Walmart I plan to turn into hair sticks. It was a good day Halloween wise today!


----------



## hallorenescene

torture, I saw that coffin factory at menards. it is really charming. that's a pretty cool reaper.


----------



## Bethany

I didn't buy them YET, but BIg Lots has some Kitchen Towels that are printed with potion bottles that I will have soon.  2 Dish towels & 2 Pot holders.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

I found this book, published in 2001, that features a collection of "urban legend" type of stories about ghosts, werewolves, witches and vampires at the same giant bargain barn near my home where I got the magazines I posted about a couple of weeks ago. It should give me some inspiration for new music over the next while.


----------



## hallorenescene

dulcet, looks like you found some good reading.


----------



## 22606

* Marvelous items, torturedserenity.
* Looks like a cool book, Dulcet Jones.


----------



## WitchyKitty

For those of you who like Harry Potter...or like the magical witchy things that go along with it for Halloween decorating and such...I thought I'd post what I found at my local HyVee in the organic/health food section...ButterBeer!!!! Well, it can't legally be called "ButterBeer", copyrights and all, so they call it ButterscotchBeer. I would guess the "Flying Cauldron" name is also a play on HP's "The Leakey Cauldron". The bottles and packaging are awesome with the cauldron and broom!!! It even tastes good, too, and it's all natural. I was so excited when I saw this, I HAD to buy some! I'm definitely saving the bottles after I drink them, too awesome to recycle, lol. It is much like a cream soda, with a touch of butterscotch...so yummy!















(I added my owl and one of my Alivan's Master Wandmakers wands to the pictures for show, lol. This wand is a solitaire wand from their line...only one of it made. Kind of pricey, I won it in a contest they had...I could never afford it, lol. They hand make their natural wood wands on a wood lathe, one at a time. I have two, this one...made from Ebony, Bloodwood and Maple...and another I purchased that is entirely made from Willow.)


----------



## printersdevil

I hope I can find some of that butterscotch beer. Love the wands!!! Nice display, too.

Would love to read that book, too.


----------



## StaceyLynn

I went to Party City today and I'm not sure whether to be sad or excited because it's not even September and they were cleaned out!! Two aisles with only a few things left. It gives me hope that there are more people like us out there than I thought. But I'm still sad. lol


----------



## scottishhermit

I brought some random items for my Halloween vignettes from Christmas Tree Shoppes.


----------



## zoeybear20

Had some fun going around looking for Halloween stuff today and picked up this stuff!


----------



## Dulcet Jones

How much was the cat?


----------



## printersdevil

zoeybear20, awesome stuff. Love the pumpkin


----------



## zoeybear20

It's so hard to get a picture without a cat in it in this house


----------



## 22606

* The butterscotch beer sounds interesting, WitchyKitty, especially if it tastes along the lines of cream soda
* Nice items, zoeybear20.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Garthgoyle said:


> * The butterscotch beer sounds interesting, WitchyKitty, especially if it tastes along the lines of cream soda
> * Nice items, zoeybear20.


It really does...I love cream soda...


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Nice haul zoeybear, I love Yankee Candle's Ciderweb!

I found these cast iron bats at a local shop. They can be hung on the wall.


----------



## Willodean

Ha ha Zoey I love the cat in the background!






here's stuff I got today. I'm so excited for halloween Oreos!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Really love those iron bats!!


----------



## zoeybear20

I really want to try that 'butterbeer'. I am going to have to find some. I am having a pumpkin ale at the moment.  I also picked up the lights and mini houses/figures/bobble heads last week in the picture.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Just so those of you who thought it looked good know, the Buttescotch Beer (Butterbeer) is a soda, not a beer...but still really good nonetheless! I popped one in the freezer when I got home from the store, because it was warm, and when I took it out, the bottle was all chilled and icy...YUMMY!! Would also be terrific over ice cream...

I almost bought some of those bobble heads...I liked the skeleton and the pumpkin head...I may still go get some! (Unless my Secret Reaper sends me some, first!)


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I think I'm going to leave the bats up year round!


----------



## RCIAG

zoeybear20 said:


> It's so hard to get a picture without a cat in it in this house


This sounds familiar. Our Augie is such a "helpful" cat too. He "helped" today by sitting all over the DT skelly strings I got out. He then "helped" with the string after I cut it off them & then "helped" a few styrofoam pumpkins off the sofa. He had to taste test some feathered things in case they might be real birds but they weren't so he spit them out. He's still "helping" by keeping the skellys underneath him & on the sofa. Just in case they wanna Army of Dead themselves & wallk off, ya know. 

I bought some cool candle sticks at Home Goods but since I don't have pics & haven't seen any other pics of them I'll go take some pics of them & post them tomorrow since it's very late for me & time to go to bed.


----------



## ichasiris

zoeybear20 said:


> It's so hard to get a picture without a cat in it in this house


I too, have the same "issue." Hahaha.


----------



## WitchyKitty

ichasiris said:


> I too, have the same "issue." Hahaha.


Lol, yep. Me, too. Times four, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

zoey, you found some nice buys. way to go.
I'm not a beer drinker, so I pass on that. nice wand and very cute owl.
nitemare, those are cool bats. 
willodean, nice signs. I suppose since they have the beer, you could pass around those oreos. I love oreos.
wow zoey, all lit up your scene looks so very pretty.



oh, not a beer, more like a cream soda. yummy, that sounds delicious. pass the beer, pass the oreos. ice cream on top of all that. okay, I hope I find some snacks we talk about.


----------



## BlueFrog

When I found two prosthetic legs at Goodwill last year, I figured I'd never find anything better - or weirder - at a thrift store.

I was wrong. 

Seconds before I checked out at the same Goodwill (beaver fur coat for props; nicely handmade Grim Reaper robe; GE Healthcare hard hat) the cashier put out a couple of items in matching vintage black cases; I'm guessing 1940's but could be substantially off. In one was what I'm sure was a medical grade microscope in its day. In the other was.....

.... are you ready ..... ?

.... are you sure .......?

An ECT (electroshock) machine!

For $13. 

I'm in heaven.


----------



## Paint It Black

WTH, Bluefrog?! You do find the darndest things. LOL

I found some long pieces of 1/2-inch PVC pipe in the gutter outside of our home. So yesterday, I spent time cutting it up and finding the appropriate joint pieces to make this PVC Dummy. He is going to be a mad scientist for our indoor mad lab. Oh, and I also finally used some of the old pool noodles, foam, and other stuff I have been saving around here.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice find on the PVC. Is that a hanging dress form for the body? Gee I have 4 of those and never thought to use them on my standing props. I never thought of using them on the PVC bodies. Duh!!! Thanks for the visual.


----------



## Paint It Black

printersdevil said:


> Nice find on the PVC. Is that a hanging dress form for the body? Gee I have 4 of those and never thought to use them on my standing props. I never thought of using them on the PVC bodies. Duh!!! Thanks for the visual.


It is actually two of those very lightweight plastic forms that women's swimsuits are sold on at Costco, taped together. Whatever you use, it needs to be very lightweight when using the 1/2-inch PVC, or it will topple over. 

If I were buying the PVC, I would go with a larger size for stability. It would be especially important for an outdoor prop.


----------



## Jersey Devil

Hit the mother lode today !!! A typical craigslist buy for an entire lot of Halloween props and decorations for $50 turned out to be major score. Five boxes full of brand new stuff , mostly still in the box or original packaging. A brand new Gemmy animated singing skull candy dish that clamps onto the lifesize haunted butler props, two Gemmy animated sitting skeletons on a tombstone ,one still new in the box, two Gemmy lighted candy skull patern candy bowls new in box, A haunted door greeter new in packge, two older vintage Spencer Gifts realistic skulls still new in original boxes from 1994, A really old vintage hard plastic skull w sound and moving eyes that works [looks like a precurser to the newer Gemmy animated skulls and heads you see today], a new w tags purple neon spider prop by Neo-Neon industries, a couple of ceramic pumpkin candle votives, a metal pumpkin votive , A brand new older Spirit Scary Box screaming sound box table top prop that a snakes jumps out of when opened new in package, a few more assorted light up and static skulls, a large soft melted plasic bead lighted pumpkin similar to the blow mold kinds but soft, assorted masks and weapons all brand new, a life size half of skeleton prop the kind w the bare spine hanging down, a haunted lantern, a lighted spooky drive way marker, and a couple of smaller hanging evil clown and pirate skull props with arms and body new w tags. I am beyond excited right now.

This pic is just the tip of the iceberg:


----------



## printersdevil

I wonder if they resuse those forms or toss them? My forms are the heavier plastic ones that are on hangers, so they are probably too heavy. When I made my PVC forms, I used swivel fan bases on the bottom. They will not tip over. Some of the bases are half inch holes and some are the three quarters. so I have to go with what it holds. I think this gives the props a lot more stability and less chance of tipping over, too.


----------



## StacyN

WitchyKitty said:


> For those of you who like Harry Potter...or like the magical witchy things that go along with it for Halloween decorating and such...I thought I'd post what I found at my local HyVee in the organic/health food section...ButterBeer!!!! Well, it can't legally be called "ButterBeer", copyrights and all, so they call it ButterscotchBeer. I would guess the "Flying Cauldron" name is also a play on HP's "The Leakey Cauldron". The bottles and packaging are awesome with the cauldron and broom!!! It even tastes good, too, and it's all natural. I was so excited when I saw this, I HAD to buy some! I'm definitely saving the bottles after I drink them, too awesome to recycle, lol. It is much like a cream soda, with a touch of butterscotch...so yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211761
> View attachment 211762
> 
> 
> (I added my owl and one of my Alivan's Master Wandmakers wands to the pictures for show, lol. This wand is a solitaire wand from their line...only one of it made. Kind of pricey, I won it in a contest they had...I could never afford it, lol. They hand make their natural wood wands on a wood lathe, one at a time. I have two, this one...made from Ebony, Bloodwood and Maple...and another I purchased that is entirely made from Willow.)



I purchased some of that Flying Cauldron Butterscotch Beer when I was in Salem , Mass. in October 2012. I thought it was really good. Kind of like the old Butter Rum lifesaver and cream soda mixed together. Thanks for posting this! I hope I can find some locally as well.
Love your wand WitchyKitty!


----------



## Laurie S.

Bought some new lights, garden flag, and a spiderweb serving tray today...all the flat pieces of candy will fall through it, but it sure looks cool.


----------



## 22606

Great buys, everybody. BlueFrog, though, I would appreciate that electroshock machine being kept far, far away from me...


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog you find the most unique stuff!! I am SO Jealous!!


----------



## Jersey Devil

A few more pics from todays score. The masks and weapon props I left boxed up. I also bought a fully functional life size Heads Up Harry yesterday from CL at a really fair price. Now if only I can find a Dr Shivers on there at a decent price I'll really be estatic.


----------



## frogkid11

Glad you had such good luck on Craigslist, Jersey Devil and hope you find your Dr. Shivers soon.


----------



## just_Tim

well that was very fair of Rite Aid, they sold me the prop for 39.99 since it was marked wrong. Instead of 79.99 so it pays to complain to . so now I was able to get my prop after all. Was happy they treated me fair and stood by the price


----------



## Shadowbat

just_Tim said:


> well that was very fair of Rite Aid, they sold me the prop for 39.99 since it was marked wrong. Instead of 79.99 so it pays to complain to . so now I was able to get my prop after all. Was happy they treated me fair and stood by the price
> 
> 
> View attachment 212000



Good deal. I should check ours to see if they have it marked at $39.99


----------



## just_Tim

Shadowbat said:


> Good deal. I should check ours to see if they have it marked at $39.99


lol yeah. Yeah made me happy out here where I live is a small town and most places are such lousy customer service,and really just do not care, it was nice someone treated me fair.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I found some nice things at the goodwill, the most I've ever gotten at once! 








I absolutely love this witch! It's lit up with an LED and has a motion sensor. She cackles the first time, and then cackles and says happy halloween! the second. Her original prince was $14.98 so I'm happy with $1.99. They had an LED halloween tree Hallmark brand as well. Originally $19.98, they had $4.99 on it. I didn't get it because the translucent ghost ornaments were badly yellowed, and only had four instead of five. Wasn't worth the $5 to me.









I absolutely love the white reaper holding the pumpkin, never seen him before! A few of these things I found may be going to my secret reaper victim! The haunted house is a magnet! So cool! My first one!


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Great haul Halloween_Queen!


----------



## 22606

Fantastic scores all around. I am glad that Rite Aid was fair in honoring the butler's marked price, just_Tim, as he sure as heck is not worth $80.


I bought this skull tealight candleholder at Rite Aid today for a whopping $1.50 (on sale). They also had Frankenstein and Dracula, which were both cool but a little cuter.


----------



## missmandylion

Scored this weekend at a few Goodwills in my area.








I'm doing the CarnEVIL theme so I was able to score a few clown costumes and a wig. Plus a full sized gorilla costume for $14! The creepy masks were $4.50 each.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just_Tim, glad to hear Rite-Aid took care of you. I remembered your original post of how disappointed you were after finding it to be told at the register he was a lot more. Thanks for letting everyone know. I always check out Rite-Aid every year. My closest store is small and doesn't get in much but I've bought some unique items...like one year foam neck bones. I haven't seen those anywhere else and when you are trying to put together a prop it's nice to have.

Missmandylion, I'm jealous of your GW finds. Quite a haul. I almost went to a nearby GW today. They were opening early for the holiday (8am - 7pm) and offering 25% off all donated goods and 50% off summer goods. I checked out their halloween last night and they had a few might-take home things out but I think those came from a store and probably not considered Donated. I'm pretty well set on costume clothing and this store hadn't gotten in much for halloween otherwise. Certainly nothing like what you found.


----------



## icemanfred

I broke down and got this:


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hahaha...omg...that outfit is awesome.


----------



## im the goddess

Icemanfred, that is fabulous!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I second what WitchyKitty said! That suit is amazing!


----------



## 22606

* Great purchases, missmandylion.
* That is a suit sure to get looks, icemanfred


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

You're styling now ice!


----------



## printersdevil

That is a crazy suit! LOL

So happy that they took care of the price. Great customer service.

OMG, I love the witch luminary and the frames. Great finds there!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, that is cool you found an electroshock machine.
pib, that is quite the build. hhmmmm, I'm going to have to remember this.
jersey, you really hit the mother lode. I love that door greeter. and I wouldn't mind the clown, the purple spider, or the ghost lantern. although, it's all nice. I have a small version of heads up harry. that's a great prop.
just tim, that little guy is cool. good price.
Halloween-queen, nice finds. I love picture frames.
garth, nice candle holder.
missmandy, those items are carnival perfect.
iceman, that costume is a riot.


----------



## Abysome1

That suit is outstanding! Where did you get it from Ice?


----------



## icemanfred

the suit is by Oppo.
they can be found on ebay:
but shipping is a bit much

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pumpking-Op...prg=20131017132637&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=181511083765

but spirit halloween is selling them. with a 20% off coupon I couldnt resist.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/op-pumpkin-suit-size-36/

btw , I found the suits run a bit small. usually wear 42. had to buy 44


----------



## Abysome1

Thank you very kindly for the info good sir, that suit should make quite an impression.


----------



## 22606

I bought the beautiful blushing bride doll from Spirit Halloween. She and the other new one (cracked face) have different sayings than last year's trio. I hate to say it, but most of the products did not impress me and cost _far_ too much.


----------



## Palladino

Today I hauled home the frame from a patio table. Well, myself, two neighbours and three dogs hauled it home. LOL. (We were out walking the dogs and I decided to nab it while I had someone to help me).

I'm going to find some shiny white material and with a lot of work, skill and imagination turn it into a bathtub for my Psycho shower scene. A real tub is too heavy and hard to find. Trust me - it will work! Behind the shower curtain it will be just visible enough and will hold the dummy while giving her something to hang her bloody arm and/or leg over.

I learned my lesson when I didn't grab up a plastic park bench for $20 at a 2nd hand store a couple of months ago. Now I'm kicking myself and will have to scour the city for another one. That patio table frame has been sitting outside at the curb for weeks. Without glass, it's useless to anyone but a sly Halloween haunter like me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Palladino, I know exactly what you mean. Passing on something and then finding yourself trying to track down another one is like getting a song in your head you can't get rid of!


----------



## mariem

Can't wait to see what you do with it. Post pics please.


----------



## Bethany

Palladino said:


> Today I hauled home the frame from a patio table. Well, myself, two neighbours and three dogs hauled it home. LOL. (We were out walking the dogs and I decided to nab it while I had someone to help me).
> 
> I'm going to find some shiny white material and with a lot of work, skill and imagination turn it into a bathtub for my Psycho shower scene. A real tub is too heavy and hard to find. Trust me - it will work! Behind the shower curtain it will be just visible enough and will hold the dummy while giving her something to hang her bloody arm and/or leg over.
> 
> I learned my lesson when I didn't grab up a plastic park bench for $20 at a 2nd hand store a couple of months ago. Now I'm kicking myself and will have to scour the city for another one. That patio table frame has been sitting outside at the curb for weeks. Without glass, it's useless to anyone but a sly Halloween haunter like me.


If it is what I'm thinking, the one that someone left at our curb in Ohio was quite useful without the glass. It was a rectangular shaped & hubby cut some luan board to go with the glass went & a smaller piece to support the middle. Sure wish I would have brought it with me. 

Look forward to your makeover of it!!


----------



## RCIAG

Bought 2 of these candle sticks at Home Goods. They're about 14 inches high & they have these weird, melty faces all over them. From far away they just look silver but once you get close to them you can see the crazy faces. They were $9.99 each. 










Close ups of some of the faces:


----------



## BlueFrog

RCIAG, I think I'm in love!


----------



## RCIAG

At first I thought they were metal then I picked them up & realized they were plastic/resin.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Here are a few items I have picked up over the last couple weeks. Will have to post pictures of the other items when I dig them back out.


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, she is an adorable doll. I liked one last year too.
rciag, that is one cool candle stick.
itz, I love the potion labels. I got a witch lantern, or one similar from my secret reaper last year. I really like it.


----------



## 22606

* Unique candlestick, RCIAG. 
* Great buys, Itzpopolotl.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

RCIAG, the candlestick is very very cool. But I have a weird feeling that the design originated with someone's mistake. Lol


----------



## goblinkisses

Has Target starting stocking Halloween yet near anyone?? I'm so impatient!!


----------



## goblinkisses

This is the first Halloween that I'm not living with my parents so I'm obsessed with buying all things Halloween for my new place!! 









Everything is from Marshalls, Tjmaxx, Homegoods, and Hobby Lobby.

















The pic below is from the Dollar Tree. They don't have much in the stores near me...yet! 
Also, I went to a second Dollar Tree and their black birds had black beaks & legs - so if you'd prefer that, look around :] I liked it much better so I'll probably have to fix mine.


----------



## Paint It Black

goblinkisses, your new place is going to look quite glamorous!


----------



## 22606

Lots of wonderful items there, goblinkisses.


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Hallo does your witch latern have a timer? I can set mine so it's on or it has a timer mode where I turn it on at say 5pm and it will stay on for 5 hours (so shut itself off at 10pm) and then turn itself back on at 5pm the next etc. until the batteries run out. I really like having the timer option. Now to figure out where it's going to go.


----------



## just_Tim

got this jack o lantern from Home Depot, was not able to take pics there but they did have some cool props and they were still setting up. They had some really nice resin tombstones, a grim reaper in a animated rocking chair, bird in a cage and other stuff. Smaller items but still cool. Going to go back there in a few days after they are done setting up


----------



## mariem

Goblinkisses your new place is gonna look pretty cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice display there Goblinkisses! Many things I'd love to have in my house.


So I went to Goodwill yesterday and have to share something I saw there yesterday. Didn't buy it because it was so freaky and I found myself going around the aisles and coming back to look at it again. Sure it would haunt me if it was in my house, now only my computer will be haunted and you guys too!!

He was something like $2.49 of pure nightmare material.










I'm sure someone's spouse or family made the owner donate this evil little pumpkin pillow just to have piece of mind at home once again.


----------



## 22606

Nice jack-o'-lantern, just_Tim. 

GoS, I want to say that is actually the 'Annoying Orange' character, although I can easily see it doubling as a (freaky) pumpkin, too


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Hello my name is Sarah and I have a addiction. Its Halloween..

Ok so to start out with we were going to do DOD for our camp site seems like its going to be switched with a Gotham Graveyard.. DOD will have to be on our Wedding day and Next year.... got a lot gathered for it too.
reason for the swicheroo is well we went to Spirit today and Aiden my youngest wanted to be Joker.. ( i have a weakness for Batman)






















Got the above along with some shoes to go with my Harley costume,
pimp cane I mean Joker Cane for Aiden
going to make a mallet Glad I had a supper good coupon

also went to Michael's for some crafting suplies


----------



## Bethany

GoS I would have bought that creepy thing!! And only $2.49!! I do believe Garth is right, the annoying orange. Either way I would have brought it home!


----------



## dawnski

Ha, you've never seen Annoying Orange. It started as a YouTube channel and then they had their own TV show. He REALLY is annoying. http://www.youtube.com/user/realannoyingorange



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice display there Goblinkisses! Many things I'd love to have in my house.
> 
> 
> So I went to Goodwill yesterday and have to share something I saw there yesterday. Didn't buy it because it was so freaky and I found myself going around the aisles and coming back to look at it again. Sure it would haunt me if it was in my house, now only my computer will be haunted and you guys too!!
> 
> He was something like $2.49 of pure nightmare material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone's spouse or family made the owner donate this evil little pumpkin pillow just to have piece of mind at home once again.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

looks Creepy and not in a good way


----------



## 22606

Fantastic items, moonwitchkitty. The new theme has much potential.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Garthgoyle said:


> Fantastic items, moonwitchkitty. The new theme has much potential.


We are a family of nerds


----------



## hallorenescene

itz, mine doesn't have a timer.
just tim, nice jack o lantern
goblin, wow wow wow, nice stuff there.
I think garth is right. my grandson has an annoying orange tshirt.
moonwitchkitty, those are cool costumes. and I love that bottle.


----------



## Deadna

I have one of those annoying orange guys and mine has a button to say phrases. Creepy little thing jumped onto the hook in a crane game at the grocery as hubby was pulling up a cute teddy bear. I was thrilled to get 2 prizes until I heard this thing...LOL!


----------



## Jersey Devil

Stopped off at a local thrift store this morning in my travels and found a really cool vintage looking life size skeleton hands light set that works and actually turned out to be two sets put together for $8 total. The lady said they had just gotten them in the day before and they are made of really hard older style plastic that clanked together when you handled them , not the softer blowmold type of plastic. I also got a 12" tall ceramic pumpkin tower for $2. Lastly , I spotted a new in package Lemax Spooky Town 3 piece coffin set new in package for only a buck so I grabbed those as well to add to any of my smaller table top displays.


----------



## mickkell

I hit one of the Local GWs today and scored a bunch of Pirate stuff(and some non Halloween stuff I needed) but not exactly at Bargain prices I thought.


----------



## Paint It Black

mickkell, That was a good score. It isn't always easy to find nice pirate gear.


----------



## mickkell

TY,I was a little surprised I found so much in one spot.


----------



## icemanfred

I won this last night on ebay


----------



## printersdevil

Love that pumpkin tower and the skelly lights!

Nice pirate stuff. I always find that the PoC stuff is higher at Goodwill.


----------



## Shadowbat

GOT IT!!

CVS Horseman. WELL worth the $80!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

AWESOME!!!! I think when I get it, I will need to gore up the neck a bit


----------



## 22606

Great finds, everybody. The Horseman _is_ quite impressive for the price.


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> Great finds, everybody. The Horseman _is_ quite impressive for the price.



I'm uploading a review video now for it. This should give people a better idea of the prop.


----------



## 89Lt1

my wife surprised me when i came home yesterday!

She went to the local Target store and the dollar section was 50% off. so she bought me forty twin packs of battery tea lights. That's $0.25 a piece.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I mentioned in the CVS thread that I got an email this a.m. with a CVS Cares "25% off Purchase" Coupon (items totalling up to $99.99, restrictions). Expires Sunday, 9/7. That would make HH $60 with coupon. Their coupons are register/database controlled so can only be used by the cardholder and only once. Hope people signed up this year. They will offer more types of coupons thru Halloween and after when stuff get clearanced. If you go into the store run your card thru the coupon machine...sometimes there will be a discount on halloween merchandise like masks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

mickkell said:


> View attachment 212697
> I hit one of the Local GWs today and scored a bunch of Pirate stuff(and some non Halloween stuff I needed) but not exactly at Bargain prices I thought.


I spoke with someone at GW yesterday and this kind of stuff being put out early is new and was purchased by GW. Pretty much split between all stores. They tend to discount a bit more on used, donated items. I bought some of their new costume accessories yesterday and it is nice quality merchandise. They had some nice pirate hats, they were priced around $10-12 as I recall.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Out of all the posts I've seen so far, this is the thing that would haunt my dreams.....


BlueFrog said:


> Bethany, hand over the magic brain and nobody gets hurt  Gris, ditto on the shark blow mold.
> ______________________________________
> 
> Authentic antiques. Taxidermied animals. Real human bones. And a time-out tot in a pink bunny suit. Halloween is going to be epic!!


----------



## Regions Beyond

Spirit store is open and right next door to Target - so this occurred.


----------



## Palladino

I had a great haul today. 

I found numerous items for my Hitchcock Halloween theme:

Two matching fun furs for my static "Melanie Daniels" from The Birds and my haunter who will be playing the live character. (Only $15 each!)
A 50s styled green suit for the static Melanie.
A sewing basket for Margo (Dial M for Murder)
BIRDS! Just when I thought my Hitchcock Halloween was in jeopardy (I hadn't seen any $! Dollar store birds yet and I need at least 100 of them). I bought six large plastic crows, ten small crows and two small black owls. I'll go back over the next few weeks and stock up on birds.

It may not sound like much but those are finds I thought were going to be much more difficult. Also, now I'm jazzed up about Halloween (finally!)


----------



## mickkell

Anyone know what these are?? Got them at GW today,looks like some usable componets.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

something for a mad scientist lair ??


----------



## osenator




----------



## Bethany

mickkell said:


> Anyone know what these are?? Got them at GW today,looks like some usable componets.
> View attachment 212756
> View attachment 212757


I know what they are, but they are missing VITAL Parts. These are shot dispensers for liquor bottles. 
I have one that the dispensers don't work, so am going to use it in my Mad lab with the bottles mounted in it anyhow with Neon waters in them.


----------



## Paint It Black

Good eye, Bethany. Great idea for the mad lab.

Osenator, I am with you about not buying too much this year, but I still love seeing your "hauls."


----------



## just_Tim

just got back from Walmart they had 2 big isles loaded with props ! I bought a few items, going to go back tomorrow and get more. wanted to say if you like the Halloween candles/tarts they have some great ones !!! right in the Halloween section


----------



## mickkell

Bethany said:


> I know what they are, but they are missing VITAL Parts. These are shot dispensers for liquor bottles.
> I have one that the dispensers don't work, so am going to use it in my Mad lab with the bottles mounted in it anyhow with Neon waters in them.
> 
> View attachment 212775


Awesome,good job.Thanks.


----------



## 22606

Nice purchases, all. Unlike the one near you, just_Tim, the Walmart that I went to today had only a fellow by the name of Mr. Jack Schitt


----------



## Shadowbat

Well, in addition to my Horseman I picked up at CVS earlier, the family and I headed out to Spirit and the mall. Picked up a bunch of candles from both Yankee and Bath&Body, and my one daughter got her costume and I grabbed a mask at Spirit.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Went to walmart the other day, found some nicely sized foam carving pumpkins for six bucks. I got two, but will probably go back for a few more


----------



## Bethany

mickkell said:


> Awesome,good job.Thanks.


I guess I should have also said I have one that is in complete working order (both of mine are 6 holders). It will eventually be set up for flavoring margaritas. Yes 6 different flavors to add to your margaritas at my house.


----------



## hallorenescene

jersey, I love those hands. and those coffins aren't bad either
mikell, they had stuff like that at my goodwill too. cool stuff, but the prices were steep considering it was goodwill. but it did look like new stuff.
iceman, that is a cool win.
shadowbat, well worth the money.
89lt1, you can never have enough of those tea lights. and for two, a great price.
regions, yummy.
osenator, I love that ground breaker. and Elvira is always fun.
just tim, you got some great stuff. our walmart was just putting stuff out last time I was in the store. they had put out that clown, and I thought it was a pretty decent price. I want to get one. that creepy girl I hope they put out. I REALLY like her a lot.


----------



## witchy poo

I went to 2 GW stores and 2 rummage sales yesterday, this is what I scored.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy poo, nice scores. you got a nice couple of old composition dolls there.


----------



## mickkell

I got this Awesome Dragon mask from FrightProps today.And on sale,fast shipper too.


----------



## witchy poo

Just noticed my pic is sideways, sorry posted with my ipad. Thanks hallorenesce, the dolls are creepy only paid $12.00 for both and the one that is dressed is in really good shape. Her eyes open and close and they creek/squeek. Planning a creepy doll room someday. 

mickkell, that mask is SWEET. Are you going to wear it or make a prop with it?


----------



## mickkell

Going to "Propitize "him,of coarse.Nothing compared to the one you have sitting in the corner.


----------



## Saki.Girl

mickkell said:


> View attachment 212915
> I got this Awesome Dragon mask from FrightProps today.And on sale,fast shipper too.


Love this wicked cool


----------



## just_Tim

was really happy to find this in a small thrift store out here, was not even going to look there but had to go to Von's market and the thrift store is a few doors down, and I seen it had a plastic pumpkin in the window so thought why not lol. I use to have one of these crystal balls before but it stopped working so was very happy to get this one


----------



## 22606

* Amazing items, witchy poo.
* The dragon mask is wicked, mickkell.
* Glad that you stopped in and found another spirit ball at the unlikeliest of places, just_Tim.


----------



## LadyMage

I'm a hobbyist cake decorator so these appeal to me. Found them at my local bulk barn. The pumpkin one was last year's stock and 50% off.


----------



## 22606

Both mold styles are nice, LadyMage.


----------



## Shadowbat

I used my 20% coupon last night to get this mask. Not bad for $17.


----------



## Jules17

Picked this up at a thrift store today. It has a lot of potential!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Jules, that candelabra has that great medieval look. Great find!


----------



## IshWitch

I can't find this thread on my cell to post my pics so hoping this post bumps it up to where I can.


----------



## IshWitch

WTH, says "the user has logged in but has no permission to perform the requested action" when I try to post my pix of my stand, globe and candle holder. What gives?


----------



## CandyCornPrincess

Found these cute handmade ceramic pumpkins at Goodwill.


----------



## Jules17

IshWitch said:


> WTH, says "the user has logged in but has no permission to perform the requested action" when I try to post my pix of my stand, globe and candle holder. What gives?


Got that error as well when trying to upload pics to my album.


----------



## 22606

* Great mask, Shadowbat.
* Fantastic candleholder, Jules.
* The pumpkins are neat, CandyCornPrincess.

Regarding album problems, I still have two of the same name that I cannot even access/delete, so do not feel too bad...


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadyMage said:


> View attachment 212921
> 
> 
> I'm a hobbyist cake decorator so these appeal to me. Found them at my local bulk barn. The pumpkin one was last year's stock and 50% off.


i want to get the skull one saw a great idea using that last year to make kids calazone pizzas


----------



## Saki.Girl

Jules17 said:


> Picked this up at a thrift store today. It has a lot of potential!!


very nice fine for sure that has lots of potential


----------



## stormygirl84

Little Debbie Pumpkin Delights & Fall Party Cakes. Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat Beer. Food Network Magazine, fall 2014.

It's been a rough day.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Jules17 said:


> Picked this up at a thrift store today. It has a lot of potential!!


That's great! The patterned 'cups' are so unique. Love it.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool crystal ball just tim. I have one, it has a skeletons head in it. 
lady mage. those are very cool bake pans. I would have snatched them up too.
shadow, that pumpkin mask is another cool mask to add to your collection
jules, very regal looking.
candy corn, cute little pumpkins


----------



## chromachord

CandyCornPrincess said:


> View attachment 212970
> 
> 
> Found these cute handmade ceramic pumpkins at Goodwill.


These are too cute, CandyCornPrincess!


----------



## Jules17

Got this haunted house (for votive candles) at a local street market.


----------



## Jersey Devil

I found a vintage Telco animated Frankenstein w date stamp of 1989 on the base, for only $9 at a thrift shop this morning. He is missing his hair piece and lantern but in great shape otherwise. Im gonna try and fabricate something out of an old black wig for the hair and look at some diarama components for the lantern. I also had a chance to buy a lifesize Gemmy Edwardian butler a Goodwill today for $69 but I balked at the last second because I already had one and couldnt test him out. It was actually a store used display for their Halloween section and they didnt have an adapter cord on hand to test to see if it still worked and the one boot was torn a bit. It was one of the later generation models where the mouth didnt open but the head itself was in excellent shape as was the rest of the outfit. I may however stop in after the season and see If he is still there when everyrhing goes half price.


----------



## just_Tim

picked up this little piece from walmart it lights up really like it

I posted a food pic as well BY MISTAKE lol and can not delete it ?? can a mod please remove the off pic for me lol thanks =-)


----------



## larry

Please close all of your browsers and try again. Make sure that the pics are not HUGE in file size. Where are you trying to upload? Also keep in mind if you leave the page sitting for more than a few minutes then come back and try without going to a different page then your session may time out. So if you leave your chair always click on another page before posting.


IshWitch said:


> WTH, says "the user has logged in but has no permission to perform the requested action" when I try to post my pix of my stand, globe and candle holder. What gives?


----------



## Jersey Devil

I also picked up this Heads Up Harry at a decent price off of Craigslist last week , but he was dressed in another outfit to look like Beetlejuice and painted white and wearing a wig and I didnt care for that look at all but as long as he worked fine, which he did, I had other plans for him. Here he is all cleaned up , facepaint removed and after careful disasembly and re-assembly to dress him properly with a new waredrobe, here is my latest big find and his new and improved look...


----------



## Jules17

larry said:


> Please close all of your browsers and try again. Make sure that the pics are not HUGE in file size. Where are you trying to upload? Also keep in mind if you leave the page sitting for more than a few minutes then come back and try without going to a different page then your session may time out. So if you leave your chair always click on another page before posting.
> 
> 
> IshWitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTH, says "the user has logged in but has no permission to perform the requested action" when I try to post my pix of my stand, globe and candle holder. What gives?
Click to expand...

For me, I get this error when I try uploading pics to my albums via cell phone. I can upload pics to thread but not albums. This just started happening yesterday.


----------



## Bethany

Jersey Devil said:


> I found a vintage Telco animated Frankenstein w date stamp of 1989 on the base, for only $9 at a thrift shop this morning. He is missing his hair piece and lantern but in great shape otherwise. Im gonna try and fabricate something out of an old black wig for the hair and look at some diarama components for the lantern. I also had a chance to buy a lifesize Gemmy Edwardian butler a Goodwill today for $69 but I balked at the last second because I already had one and couldnt test him out. It was actually a store used display for their Halloween section and they didnt have an adapter cord on hand to test to see if it still worked and the one boot was torn a bit. It was one of the later generation models where the mouth didnt open but the head itself was in excellent shape as was the rest of the outfit. I may however stop in after the season and see If he is still there when everyrhing goes half price.
> 
> View attachment 213154


My Frankenstein's Hair is actually "fun fur" Black. As for his lantern, perhaps one of the ones from DT that runs on battery


----------



## Jersey Devil

Im gonna like into the fun fur idea. It has a socket to insert a xmas tree bulb where the lantern popped on so I could just use the bulb itself as his light for now.


----------



## Woodsy

My son was out at a town garage sale near him and sent me a text and asked if I wanted 15 mannequin heads for $1 each. I said sure why not. I had no idea they would be this COOL. Plus he says a couple can have the faces ripped off !! Is this a score or what !!


----------



## Bethany

Woodsy said:


> My son was out at a town garage sale near him and sent me a text and asked if I wanted 15 mannequin heads for $1 each. I said sure why not. I had no idea they would be this COOL. Plus he says a couple can have the faces ripped off !! Is this a score or what !!
> 
> View attachment 213182


Awesome score on the heads & they look absolutely at home on the railing there!
They are cosmetology/barber heads.


----------



## Woodsy

Thanks Bethany, That's at my Sons house. He turned around and sold THREE for enough to make back what he paid so I get them for FREE now !! Its great to have family that enables your habits !!


----------



## 22606

Man, you all really scored some tremendous goods lately


----------



## hallorenescene

jules, that is an awesome haunted house. I have a similar one, but because of your tower, I LOVE yours better.
jersey, that Telco franky is so adorable. just as a suggestion, you could use a small piece of imitation fur for his hair. good luck on that Edwardian butler still being there. but I don't blame you for being hesitant. oh oh oh, that is a wonderful buy. heads up harry. he looks great. how did you get the white off. you would never know. [oh, I see someone else suggested fur. that will look better.
just tim, that is a cute little piece.
woodsy, that is a score, no whats about it. wow. I grab them when I see them if they are under $5.00. usually they are not. I think that is a cute Halloween display with them all lined up on your railing.


----------



## Jules17

Picked up some Dia de los Muertos tea light holders at Albertson's this afternoon. Thanks to Saki for the tip about them!!


----------



## 22606

Those are amusing, Jules.


----------



## Jersey Devil

I managed to get the white off by very carefully dabbing goo-gone on a shop towel and rubbing it off bit by bit with alot of elbow grease. It was enamal paint and this wiped it right off. It didnt bother the rubber a bit , but I still wiped the whole head w a cleaner afterwards to make sure all the solenvent residue was cleaned away. It took a while to get the entire head free of all the paint , but was worth it in the end.


----------



## Jules17

Garthgoyle said:


> Those are amusing, Jules.


Thanks Garth!


----------



## printersdevil

That is an awesome find and price. I paid $20 for one of those heads!


----------



## hallorenescene

jules, those are real cute. I like the mustache one.
wow jersey, I don't know if I ever would have thought of that. nice to know though, and glad it worked. he is an awesome prop. I have the shorter version of him.


----------



## Thriller

_This is an addiction, like gambling. I need to be on the 'patch' so that I can quit, but afraid of missing a good buy.
Last haul for a few weeks. Will live vicariously through the rest of you~Go team HF!_[/QUOTE]


An addiction for sure. I came back from the auction with a few items including Steve, the animated deer from the Master of Horrors series, episode The Deer Woman by John Landis. My oldest son just shook his head and said why? In fact I do a deer theme at Christmas so I think he's just perfect. Of course he may decide to make an appearance at Halloween ... maybe even say a few words...

(Steve is actually the original Gemmy "Buck the deer")

View attachment 200284
[/QUOTE]
That is awesome! It's even signed by Landis!! (Big fan, for obvious reasons)


----------



## Thriller

_


An addiction for sure. I came back from the auction with a few items including Steve, the animated deer from the Master of Horrors series, episode The Deer Woman by John Landis. My oldest son just shook his head and said why? In fact I do a deer theme at Christmas so I think he's just perfect. Of course he may decide to make an appearance at Halloween ... maybe even say a few words...

(Steve is actually the original Gemmy "Buck the deer")

View attachment 200284
[/QUOTE]

That is amazing!! It's even signed by Landis!!! (Big fan for obvious reasons)_


----------



## just_Tim

nothing great but I like his face very evil lol a pumpkin from Walmart got him today This year their pumpkins are way better imo great selection


----------



## Bethany

OHhhhhhhh Think I need to stop at WalMart today. Haven't been in one in months, but someone else got pose & stay skeletons & I need one more pumpkin.


----------



## HallowweenKat

Everyone is getting some awesome stuff!

Stopped by Spirit yesterday & bought a black light bubble fogger (used my 20% off email coupon--thanks Spirit!). Enjoyed their display.

The ToTers look forward to my bubble fogger every year.


----------



## hallorenescene

thriller, cool deer head. 
just tim, cute pumpkin
halloweenkat, I have a bubble fogger. they are very cool, the kids love them.


----------



## 22606

* Nice pumpkin, just_Tim.
* That is a neat style of bubble fogger, Hallowweenkat.


----------



## texaslucky

Pose and stay skeletons at Walmart? How much and are they any good? I would love one.


----------



## mickkell

Just one???


----------



## jdubbya

Been picking stuff up for our zombie theme this year so thought I'd et caught up with a few pics.

Three new zombie masks










Distortions Death Rising animatronic. Love this thing!!










metal zombie signs from Spirit


----------



## Bethany

Well went to Walmart today and the only thing there were a bunch of employees with crappy service & attitudes.


----------



## Lady Dy

Bethany said:


> Well went to Walmart today and the only thing there were a bunch of employees with crappy service & attitudes.


They have the same stuff here!


----------



## rockingthehomestead

I bought a cheap light up pumpkin at Home Depot. Not very exciting. But my husband bought stuff to build an animatronic!


----------



## pacman

Well i guess that's another thing we have in common with our American cousins , cos out of all the fantastic stuff you guys got in your specialist Halloween stores the only thing we got you have got is the crappy service and crappy attitude ..... and service with a frown to add ......


----------



## chaney

Scored the last large resin skull at home depot with led eyes and sound, and one resin tombstone with led eyes.


----------



## StacyN

I went to visit my Mom this last week and was finally able to get some good shopping in!

HomeGoods:
Ornaments for my Halloween tree, my coveted Witch's Brew candles and tea lights, and the little haunted house for my vintage kitchen display










While thrifting, I also picked up a first edition "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" book, and this awesome little vintage frame that is begging for a makeover and some witch-y ancestor portraits...


















My Mom found this killer vintage corn broom for me at a yard sale for $1. I think it is perfect as-is and will go in the potion shoppe...










I also ordered some items that came in. A vintage inspired table runner and coordinating towels for the kitchen, and a cute candle ring for my warmer. Plus my JOL wax melt warmer...


















And finally, I bought this S&P shaker from HomeGoods because it looked so much like my boy, Axel.

















I bought a few other items as well, but they are for my victim...


----------



## Palladino

A fake string of pearls for "Melanie Daniels", some decorative trimmings for my Reaper's package and, of course, birds.....12 more birds.


----------



## Jules17

Great frame Stacy and I also love your cats!


----------



## StacyN

Oh I forgot my Witches Ball sign from HomeGoods...


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Well went to Walmart today and the only thing there were a bunch of employees with crappy service & attitudes.


Seems to be the case regardless of location... and Target sure as heck is no better 



StacyN said:


> I And finally, I bought this S&P shaker from HomeGoods because it looked so much like my boy, Axel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 213423
> View attachment 213424


The resemblance is quite uncanny, right down to the leaning and the mouth

Great buys, everybody.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Lots of good stuff at Home Goods store had to settle for these three things.


----------



## 22606

Excellent choices, AZHalloweenScare.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

There was also a skull in a vice grip between books like a good mantle piece I bought but was broken and didn't notice so returned it


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Picked up two dolls and a magazine holder that I will convert into a tombstone, paid $2 for the bonde, $6 for sitting doll and $2 for magazine holder


----------



## RCIAG

AZHalloweenScare said:


> There was also a skull in a vice grip between books like a good mantle piece I bought but was broken and didn't notice so returned it


I didn't realize there was a vice involved in this piece. I saw it last night & picked it up not realizing the vice end pieces were a part of it. I like the skull coming outta the book but didn't like the vice so I passed.


----------



## Bethany

StacyN said:


> I went to visit my Mom this last week and was finally able to get some good shopping in!
> 
> HomeGoods:
> Ornaments for my Halloween tree, my coveted Witch's Brew candles and tea lights, and the little haunted house for my vintage kitchen display
> 
> View attachment 213417
> 
> 
> 
> While thrifting, I also picked up a first edition "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" book, and this awesome little vintage frame that is begging for a makeover and some witch-y ancestor portraits...
> 
> View attachment 213418
> 
> 
> View attachment 213419
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom found this killer vintage corn broom for me at a yard sale for $1. I think it is perfect as-is and will go in the potion shoppe...
> 
> View attachment 213420
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered some items that came in. A vintage inspired table runner and coordinating towels for the kitchen, and a cute candle ring for my warmer. Plus my JOL wax melt warmer...
> 
> View attachment 213421
> 
> 
> View attachment 213422
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I bought this S&P shaker from HomeGoods because it looked so much like my boy, Axel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 213423
> View attachment 213424
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a few other items as well, but they are for my victim...


Like everything you got, but LOVE the cats & how they do look a lot alike. 



AZHalloweenScare said:


> View attachment 213430
> 
> 
> Lots of good stuff at Home Goods store had to settle for these three things.


Nice additions!!



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Picked up two dolls and a magazine holder that I will convert into a tombstone, paid $2 for the bonde, $6 for sitting doll and $2 for magazine holder
> View attachment 213472
> 
> View attachment 213473


I am amazed at what we haunters see & make out of items!!


----------



## Palladino

StacyN said:


> I went to visit my Mom this last week and was finally able to get some good shopping in!
> 
> HomeGoods:
> Ornaments for my Halloween tree, my coveted Witch's Brew candles and tea lights, and the little haunted house for my vintage kitchen display
> 
> View attachment 213417
> 
> 
> 
> While thrifting, I also picked up a first edition "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" book, and this awesome little vintage frame that is begging for a makeover and some witch-y ancestor portraits...
> 
> View attachment 213418
> 
> 
> View attachment 213419
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom found this killer vintage corn broom for me at a yard sale for $1. I think it is perfect as-is and will go in the potion shoppe...
> 
> View attachment 213420
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered some items that came in. A vintage inspired table runner and coordinating towels for the kitchen, and a cute candle ring for my warmer. Plus my JOL wax melt warmer...
> 
> View attachment 213421
> 
> 
> View attachment 213422
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I bought this S&P shaker from HomeGoods because it looked so much like my boy, Axel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 213423
> View attachment 213424
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a few other items as well, but they are for my victim...


ROFL!!!! That cat picture absolutely made my day. Thanks for lifting some tired spirits!


----------



## 22606

Great finds, xxScorpion64xx. I like both dolls' eyes, but the second's have a more haunting look to them; I could easily see her as one of Dracula's brides.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Sorry don't have pics right now. 

Red jacket (husband is going as a lawn jockey for Halloween, I'm going as a pink flamingo, our 2 year old is going as a gnome) and stand mixer at Goodwill (for the Axworthy ghost) for a grand total of $12. 

Also stopped by Home Depot for casters and noticed their Halloween display. Picked up the "Witch Way Flight School", 3 tombstones, a couple of green floodlights, and battery operated bat lights for my Halloween tree. I ran out of time to make tombstones this year and the prices were decent so I couldn't pass them up!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Cider Web candle I bought from TJ Maxx. Plus I felt like posting a picture of our kittens after seeing another cat.


----------



## StacyN

I forgot to mention also...thanks so much to WitchyKitty for the heads up to look in the organic section--because I found my Butterbeer!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

StacyN said:


> I forgot to mention also...thanks so much to WitchyKitty for the heads up to look in the organic section--because I found my Butterbeer!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 213503


It's so yummy!!! I am out...I need more, lol. 
Loving the kitty pictures!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Lady Dy said:


> They have the same stuff here!


and here as well!!  I will say there is one lady We love getting her her check out line is is alot of fun . Always gives us a laugh.


----------



## Vandalay Industries

I scored a cool good sized bat for $4 and 2 thick tombstones at Value Village for $2 each ... and a really good deal on the Distortions Die Zombie Die prop with FREE shipping !!!!!!


----------



## sumrtym

Purchased for $16 and change yesterday from a privately owned pop-up Halloween store. These are locally made by hand and materials sourced from several surrounding states, including Arkansas.


----------



## sumrtym

Double post.


----------



## MT_Grave

Looks like I'm following sumrtym again same as Mechandise Sighting forum *lol* Not stalking - Honest! (but you are low on milk...just saying....)

Found a 5' skeleton at Walmart in Helena, MT for $29.99 - so I had to grab one. This is how I got it home. Suffice it to say I got some looks leaving the parking lot...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> Purchased for $16 and change yesterday from a privately owned pop-up Halloween store. These are locally made by hand and materials sourced from several surrounding states, including Arkansas.
> 
> View attachment 213698
> 
> View attachment 213699


Not sure how well your witch's broom rides but sure is a nice looking floor model! Quite beautiful actually.


----------



## Woodsy

While at the Dollar Store on Saturday, picking up a few items for Halloween props. They had some real cool mirror clings but no cheap scary pictures in frames. I also got a bunch of orange lights and some other items. best $25 I have spent in awhile. The nice older lady ringing up my purchase said It was good I got stuff early. I told her I was always looking for stuff for Halloween and was building my own props. She said " ALREADY ? " .Then looked at my bride with a "oh honey I am so very sorry " look on her face.She then said "I will PRAY FOR YOU !" Seriously ? Some folks just do not know how to have fun !


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Woodsy said:


> While at the Dollar Store on Saturday, picking up a few items for Halloween props. They had some real cool mirror clings but no cheap scary pictures in frames. I also got a bunch of orange lights and some other items. best $25 I have spent in awhile. The nice older lady ringing up my purchase said It was good I got stuff early. I told her I was always looking for stuff for Halloween and was building my own props. She said " ALREADY ? " .Then looked at my bride with a "oh honey I am so very sorry " look on her face.She then said "I will PRAY FOR YOU !" Seriously ? Some folks just do not know how to have fun !



LOL

It's times like that when I always wish I had a stash of Jack Chick booklets in my purse to give out for those special occasions.


----------



## 22606

Vandalay Industries said:


> I scored a cool good sized bat for $4 and 2 thick tombstones at Value Village for $2 each ... and a really good deal on the Distortions Die Zombie Die prop with FREE shipping !!!!!!


Cannot go wrong for those prices... 



sumrtym said:


> Purchased for $16 and change yesterday from a privately owned pop-up Halloween store. These are locally made by hand and materials sourced from several surrounding states, including Arkansas.


Very nice broom, sumrtym. I am sure that the local artisans appreciate the support. 



MT_Grave said:


> Found a 5' skeleton at Walmart in Helena, MT for $29.99 - so I had to grab one. This is how I got it home. Suffice it to say I got some looks leaving the parking lot...


Great purchase, MT_Grave. Did he complain about the wind in his hair all the way home?


----------



## ooojen

The Halloween pickings are pretty slim here...still waiting for the shelves to fill. But I did find a closeout in a farm and home store's garden area. I got these pedestals for $15. They're intended for gazing balls, but with a little weigh on the bottom, a touch of paint, and some webbing, they should look great each holding a bust in the hall of portraits, mirrors and busts. 







It looks like the "egg" motifs are crying out for little faces.


----------



## 22606

Beautiful pedestals, ooojen. They will be perfect for busts to rest on.


----------



## Bethany

I went on quite a spending spree today. I am saying I am now done shopping for Halloween except for supplies for THE Party (Food & Beverages)
Didn't buy any Halloween at Michaels, however, I did buy a new cake turntable so I will be able to do my Mad Scientist cake for he party & spray adheasive to attache labels to jars. Then on to TJ Max where I bought a set of cut towels with potion bottle print. Next stop: Ross - 2 Skeleton Bull Dogs 9.99 each, 3 sets of dish towels with skull & cross bones on them, a set of metal skeleton hands & lower arm for serving salad, 2 skull printed blanket/throws & a bag of pumpkin pie popourri for the back porch. Next stop: Dollar tree. Got a color changing "fiber light" not using the fiber, but put the light in a crystal ball, 1 skeleton hand (that's all they had) 2 LED pumpkin lights & 2 of the plain white (ok sparkley) led pillar candles. Last & final stop: BJ's Wholesale cub where I bought my 1 Pose 'N Stay skeleton with light up eyes. Next year I'll add another


----------



## printersdevil

On the DT fiber lights---can you just pull out the fibery things? I looked at these and wondered about that.


----------



## Bethany

They aren't even in them. Which makes it great!!


----------



## Jersey Devil

I went to CVS and got the very last headless horseman prop . The manager has to search the back and found the very last one they had on hand. I also grabbed a pair of these really awesome large scary looking lighted pumpkins they had. They are really solid heavy and I am amazed how nicely made they are ! Total bill after 25% off coupon and tax was $94 !!! I saw someone selling these same headless horseman props on eBay for $284 yesterday.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

I like that pumpkin Jersey Devil, how much was original price on it? Great score for you today! Congrats!


----------



## njwilk

Was only going to a Halloween store to check on prices for an upcoming boneyard sale. I ended up with a snake for my Western themed haunt.


----------



## Woodsy

I GOT MY HEADS !!! I got NINE total and two are male and two can have there faces PEELED OFF ! Plus a surprise bonus as you will see in the picture most have a mounting device with a c-clamp to hold it and one of the clamps is a even bigger and they all PIVOT !! I can not wit to use these guys !


----------



## Jersey Devil

Hallow's Eve said:


> I like that pumpkin Jersey Devil, how much was original price on it? Great score for you today! Congrats!


Pumpkins were $19.99 reg price before coupon was applied. They are almost a foot tall and weigh a good bit as well and light up a cool reddish orange led light inside.


----------



## Corpsesnight

Some good old rite Aid skulls


----------



## Bethany

some of the stuff I bought today.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Nice!!! Where did you get the blanket?


----------



## 22606

Awesome buys. Bethany, though, I have no idea what that is in the last photo, but it will surely work well in a lab or steampunk setting


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Bethany said:


> View attachment 213781
> View attachment 213782
> View attachment 213783
> View attachment 213784
> 
> 
> some of the stuff I bought today.


That last thing is for Beyblades will make a good addition to Halloween collection once you modify it


----------



## ichasiris

Went to a local toy store on my way home today and they had this stuff and more. I didn't buy anything, but I'm sure I'll go back and pick up some things. Lots of cute vintage looking stuff and hoping they'll get more different things.


----------



## sumrtym

Corpsesnight said:


> Some good old rite Aid skulls


I'm curious, do you have Walgreens resin skulls too and give us a comparison / review of one to the other? I can't tell for sure from your pic, but I'm thinking the walgreens ones had a much better paint job? Kind of moot since they didn't sell them last year or this year.

I keep hoping that Walgreens will bring them back.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I told myself I wasn't going to buy anything new until I took out what I had and looked it over, but that plan didn't pan out. I stopped by both Walgreens and King Soopers (Kroger store) today and picked up some goodies.


----------



## sumrtym

Jersey Devil said:


> I went to CVS and got the very last headless horseman prop . The manager has to search the back and found the very last one they had on hand. I also grabbed a pair of these really awesome large scary looking lighted pumpkins they had. They are really solid heavy and I am amazed how nicely made they are ! Total bill after 25% off coupon and tax was $94 !!! I saw someone selling these same headless horseman props on eBay for $284 yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 213767


You sent me into the night to two different CVS's with that pic and zero luck. Although one of the CVS did set up the Headless Horseman. I will say it's nicer than I thought in person set up. But I digress...

That may be my first "MUST HAVE" of this year, that jack. I haven't seen it around here. You said it's heavy...is it resin? Too bad my 25% expired yesterday (if I could even find the jack)....


----------



## MissKitty

CVS email coupons will work 8-10 days after they expire. Just make sure you print it before it actually expires.


----------



## sumrtym

MissKitty said:


> CVS email coupons will work 8-10 days after they expire. Just make sure you print it before it actually expires.


Doh, too late for me on that one.


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Awesome buys. Bethany, though, I have no idea what that is in the last photo, but it will surely work well in a lab or steampunk setting


Garth, I thought it looked like a spaceship. May end up in my "lab" with some little aliens in it. 



AZHalloweenScare said:


> That last thing is for Beyblades will make a good addition to Halloween collection once you modify it


Thanks, don't know how much modification I will do to it this year. Thought 1.99 was a good deal.


----------



## 22606

Neat purchases, CrypticCuriosity.


----------



## Malicious

Went to Ross looking for the Cemetery and haunted house signs but no luck! Of course I didn't leave empty handed!


----------



## 22606

Nice items that you picked up, Malicious.


----------



## printersdevil

Don and Mary from Goth Gloom picked me up a Costco Skelly when they first came in and brought it to the last Tx/OK MNT but I was unable to be there due to my shoulder surgery. I just picked it up today from Lady Sherry and I LOVE it!!!









I wish I had at least one more! I will be adding these next year.


----------



## Halloween_Hippie

I bought some severed limbs and loose eyeballs from my local dollar store.


----------



## 22606

* Great skeleton, printersdevil.
* One can never go wrong with more limbs, Halloween_Hippie, especially when needing extra help (provided that they cooperate and do not get lazy).


----------



## mariposa0283

Bought these guys yesterday and immediately dubbed them Huginn and Muninn (or muginn if you want to irritate my husband, which I do!), from grocery outlet for $5 each. Couldn't pass that up!


----------



## 22606

Entertaining take on crows that you have there, mariposa.


----------



## mariposa0283

The name or the style? The names are from Odin's little watch birds. My husband is a heathen and they worship crows/ravens as watch birds and good luck symbols.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

The crows are so cute!!! I especially like the one in the purple hat!!!


----------



## 22606

mariposa0283 said:


> The name or the style? The names are from Odin's little watch birds.


Both. Interesting tidbit. If they had one with a jester hat, it would be perfect to represent Loki. Then again, there would also need to be one with a [email protected] hammer to pose as Thor


----------



## mariposa0283

Except Thor and Loki aren't the watch birds, Huginn and Muninn are.

I don't just pull this crap out of a hat. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huginn_and_Muninn


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

I got these at HomeSense (Home Goods in the USA). I have added a bit of paint and moss to the headstone and glow in the dark paint to the skellies eyes and teeth.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

delete duplicate post


----------



## 22606

Sorry if I offended you somehow, mariposa. I happen to like Norse mythology and was simply suggesting that there could be a full collection in that theme if a company wanted to run with it.

Both items are great, hauntedgraveyard.


----------



## Palladino

I found a wooden rack type thing at Goodwill that I think will work for the Bate's Motel key holder. It was 20% off and only cost $7.20.

And more birds.....


----------



## fanboy

I got some new PJ/scrub style pants at WalMart last night. Cool zombie/horror artwork on them and they were only $8.

I also picked up the pieces to build my Secret Reaper gift.


----------



## boo who?

Found a Shiatsu pillow massager (4 moving nubs) for $2.99 at Goodwill today! Will use one standard Shiatsu in an antique wooden wheelchair prop. Not sure what I'll do with the pillow yet.


----------



## moonbaby345

mariposa0283 said:


> Bought these guys yesterday and immediately dubbed them Huginn and Muninn (or muginn if you want to irritate my husband, which I do!), from grocery outlet for $5 each. Couldn't pass that up!
> 
> View attachment 214002


Crows and ravens are my favorite thing's and I love these!$5 each is a great price for them!


----------



## just_Tim

got this tombstone at Home Depot yesterday. Really happy with the price, was 14.96 and it is made out of a resin type material. Very sturdy and heavy. And tall like a real tombstone. I figure the cheap junk foam ones cost about 5 bucks lol so was very happy to get this one, and it also lights up


----------



## 22606

Great tombstone, just_Tim.


----------



## Penumbra

Great score just-Tim, I bought a couple the other day as well.


----------



## just_Tim

happy to find this guy at Vons market a few mins ago went there to buy food, and some odds and ends, never thought I would find a cool Halloween prop lol if you guys have a Vons market check them out 39 bucks, they have this one a butler old man and a witch. I had to go with the pumpkin guy though loll


----------



## 22606

Your new servant is pretty neat, just_Tim. Just pray that he does not start asking for a wage increase anytime soon


----------



## Paint It Black

Stopped in my favorite local thrift store this morning and found some goodies. A Michaels funkin, two large plastic skull wall hangings also originally from Michaels, a medieval goblet, a ghost tealight holder, and a pumpkin treat bucket. I am already making plans for turning the large skulls into ghosts for our ghost town this year. I think they will look good on either side of the town banner, "Tombstone."


----------



## 22606

Excellent finds, PIB.


----------



## Palladino

Today I dragged home a curbside giveaway wooden counter I'll use for the Bate's Motel lobby. I found that 'taxidermy' cat for Norman Bates's collection. (My friend and the clerk both pronounced the cat 'cute' which made me cringe. I think I can spook him up with lighting. He does have a certain charm, though.). Also in the picture is the motel key holder, Tippi's suit, two fun furs (one for static Tippi and one for the 'live' character) and some birds. The bird count is now 46 and counting. I'm going to mount the key holder on the wall behind the check-in counter. I was planning to paint it black but maybe I don't have to do that.

I also found two mannequins on Kijiji that would work for the twin Kim Novaks in Vertigo but I haven't heard back from the seller. He wants $125 for the pair and I'm planning to offer $100 (one of them only has one leg). Still mannequins are hard to find at any price so wish me luck!


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow Palladino, all those items are perfect for your theme. The hotel pieces are awesome finds.


----------



## Palladino

Paint It Black said:


> Wow Palladino, all those items are perfect for your theme. The hotel pieces are awesome finds.


Thanks! I think so, too!


----------



## dawnski

Palladino, do you have a party thread to follow? I'd love to see how you're setting up your Hitchcock props.



Palladino said:


> Today I deagged home a curbside giveaway wooden counter I'll use for the Bate's Motel lobby. I found that 'taxidermy' cat for Norman Bates's collection. (My friend and the clerk both pronounced the cat 'cute' which made me cringe. I think I can spook him up with lighting. He does have a certain charm, though.). Also in the picture is the motel key holder, Tippi's suit, two fun furs (one for static Tippi and one for the 'live' character) and some birds. The bird count is now 46 and counting. I'm going to mount the key holder on the wall behind the check-in counter. I'm was planning to paint it black but maybe I don't have to do that.
> 
> I also found two mannequins on Kijiji that would work for the twin Kim Novaks in Vertigo but I haven't heard back from the seller. He wants $125 for the pair and I'm planning to offer $100 (one of them only has one leg). Still mannequins are hard to find at any price so wish me luck!


----------



## mb24

I love your treat bucket!


----------



## Palladino

dawnski said:


> Palladino, do you have a party thread to follow? I'd love to see how you're setting up your Hitchcock props.


I don't have a party thread (although I do throw an after-haunt party).  I take pics of the haunt as I go along but I've never posted pics of the party itself. Maybe I will this year. 

I was just wondering today what I should serve as the entree. After all those Hitchcock birds everywhere, should I serve poultry or would that be too cheeky?


----------



## 22606

Fabulous finds, Palladino.

These are what I bought recently (skull decanter from Target, $8; skull pumpkin from HomeGoods, $20; ceramic skulls from Meijer, $7 each; and lace skull damask table runner from Jo-Ann, $6). Here is a better picture of the runner: http://www.joann.com/black-skull-ta...prefn1=isProject&start=221&sz=90&prefv1=false


----------



## StacyN

Went to Walmart for a few things and found two bins of orange goodness at the entrance...









Brought home the the first pumpkin of the season...


----------



## cruzycat

Craigslist find today... one of those drooping lighted Halloween trees for 50c and an 8' tall wooden camera mount that looks like a gallows for $1. It is all tongue/groove pieces for easy breakdown and storage.


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks to everyone who contacted me with well wishes regarding the personal situation that forced the cancelation of my planned yard sale. I appreciate you all more than words can express. I'm going to be reeling for a few days yet but it's all going to work out in the end. Somehow. 

I freely admit to purchasing a Halloween prop just to make myself feel better: a vintage taxidermied African pied crow that, miracle of miracles, was already located in the states and legal for me to purchase. He's far from the best crow mount I've seen, but I treasure any corvid I can legally and financially acquire. 

Continuing the theme, I also found the perfect chicken feet for my necromancer. Chicken feet are readily available, but this is the first time I've seen them offered from feather-footed birds or with the distinctive five toes. And the seller even had a pair in black. Ideal!



sumrtym said:


> Purchased for $16 and change yesterday from a privately owned pop-up Halloween store. These are locally made by hand and materials sourced from several surrounding states, including Arkansas.


Sumrtym, you wouldn't happen to know whether they would ship? I have been pricing old and/or artist made brooms and the costs are staggering. I would LOVE to add one of those to my collection.


----------



## mariem

Good finds Palladino. I gotta disagree with your friends though, nothing cute about that cat.


----------



## mariem

Good finds. I especially like the Michael's funkin punkin.


----------



## mariem

Great finds Garthgoyle. Love the skulls.


----------



## revengemaiden

Oooo! I am so excited to share. None of my friends get my Halloween obsession!

Ordered the Old Hag from GrandinRoad (besides Halloween, I am also a huge Disney fan) 







.

Found this little beauty at Home Goods (my Halloween theme this year is "Frightening French Fête"):









Oh, and I ordered this from Etsy (to wear to Disneyland for Mickey's Halloween Party):









I have not yet begun to shop for Halloween! (insert wicked laugh here!)

RM


----------



## just_Tim

Garthgoyle said:


> Your new servant is pretty neat, just_Tim. Just pray that he does not start asking for a wage increase anytime soon


lol thanks =-) yeah cant afford to give him a raise during the Halloween season I need to buy more stuff lol !


----------



## Always Wicked

From Ross , thrift store, spirit, dirt cheap, TJ Maxx


----------



## Abysome1

Love your pics RM, I saw that statue at Homegoods and loved it. The witch is fantastic but the dress is amazing with the HM wallpaper! Looks like fun.


----------



## sumrtym

BlueFrog said:


> Sumrtym, you wouldn't happen to know whether they would ship? I have been pricing old and/or artist made brooms and the costs are staggering. I would LOVE to add one of those to my collection.


You could ask them...

http://www.twistedhalloweenkc.com/


----------



## Palladino

Always Wicked said:


> View attachment 214709
> 
> From Ross , thrift store, spirit, dirt cheap, TJ Maxx


What a haul! Love the little wooden trunk in the bottom right. What are you using it for? It looks like a perfect pirate's treasure chest.


----------



## screamqueen2012

OH KAY the pic with the cat ghost and your red tabby and white kitty is the BOMB.......if you dont mind i am stealing those to show some of my cat friends...who know my halloween obsession....thats the cutest thing, absolutely adorable... 



StacyN said:


> I went to visit my Mom this last week and was finally able to get some good shopping in!
> 
> HomeGoods:
> Ornaments for my Halloween tree, my coveted Witch's Brew candles and tea lights, and the little haunted house for my vintage kitchen display
> 
> View attachment 213417
> 
> 
> 
> While thrifting, I also picked up a first edition "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" book, and this awesome little vintage frame that is begging for a makeover and some witch-y ancestor portraits...
> 
> View attachment 213418
> 
> 
> View attachment 213419
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom found this killer vintage corn broom for me at a yard sale for $1. I think it is perfect as-is and will go in the potion shoppe...
> 
> View attachment 213420
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered some items that came in. A vintage inspired table runner and coordinating towels for the kitchen, and a cute candle ring for my warmer. Plus my JOL wax melt warmer...
> 
> View attachment 213421
> 
> 
> View attachment 213422
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I bought this S&P shaker from HomeGoods because it looked so much like my boy, Axel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 213423
> View attachment 213424
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a few other items as well, but they are for my victim...


----------



## Always Wicked

Palladino said:


> What a haul! Love the little wooden trunk in the bottom right. What are you using it for? It looks like a perfect pirate's treasure chest.



It's going on the back of the toilet as my paper holder and I will have it decorated up to be a treasure chest ... It was 4.99 at the thrift store ..


----------



## Halloween_Hippie

I was at Wally World doing our Christmas layaway and bought these:




The snow globe is my favorite. The skull is the one that sings "I ain't got no body". I wanted one last year but did not get to buy it. Count Vigor was just too funny to pass up


----------



## 22606

Phenomenal purchases, everyone.


----------



## LairMistress

revengemaiden, that dress is to die for!  Pun intended!

I already posted my goodies, but they're spread around different threads, so here is everything:








Black cat solar light hanger, $7 Goodwill (hope it works)








Huge 3D gargoyle wall plaques, Menards, $6.59 each









$1.00 sparkling cherry lip gloss Jack Skellington compact, Five Below









$2.99 stirring witch with green light up eyes, Salvation Army. I need to buy some C batteries to see if she works. There's no name stamped on it.


----------



## ooojen

This one would fit Palladino's theme-- but I like it just fine at my place. Technically purchased several weeks ago, but arrived today---
A life mask of Alfred Hitchcock:


----------



## vampyrespro

It's finally here! I Treated myself to my first ever Halloween die cut from the 1920s the other day, a walking witch made in Germany. I can't wait to add more die cuts to my collection!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I got a small haul yesterday while browsing around Rite Aid. I'm thinking of doing Halloween-themed food/candy reviews on my blog and these Russel Stovers chocolate pumpkins would be first on the list!


----------



## LairMistress

I bought some of those spiders either at 99 Cents Only, or Dollar Tree some years back, and they don't glow. I was disappointed, but maybe I got some bad ones.


----------



## Mayzshon

Got a several pieces of these today at Dollar Tree:


----------



## 22606

Nice buys. Your witch may want to lay off the tanning for a bit, though, vampyrespro


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wasn't taking a chance that they run out, bought light up resin stone from home depot, you can't beat the price $16.11 total..


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

LairMistress said:


> I bought some of those spiders either at 99 Cents Only, or Dollar Tree some years back, and they don't glow. I was disappointed, but maybe I got some bad ones.


I tried them out and unfortunately you're right, they will glow but not for very long at all. Ah well, what do you expect for a dollar?


----------



## LairMistress

Mine are total duds, they've never had a hint of glow. I guess I got the end of the production line!


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Wasn't taking a chance that they run out, bought light up resin stone from home depot, you can't beat the price $16.11 total..


I do not blame you, xxScorpxx. Fantastic stone, especially for the price.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Garthgoyle said:


> I do not blame you, xxScorpxx. Fantastic stone, especially for the price.


Thanks Garth...I like the other resin stone, the shape but for my taste, didn't like that it says Happy Halloween..it's that I'm trying to go for realistic as much as possible


----------



## mickkell

I had to stop by CVS to check their inventory and I founf two HH.I prolly shudda bought both but didn't.







Went to Walgreens and they do have Jack and Boogity this year.


----------



## 22606

Wonderful buy, mickkell. The couch is amazing, too


----------



## mickkell

Garthgoyle said:


> Wonderful buy, mickkell. The couch is amazing, too


Thanks,that couch is over 10yrs old,gotta love leather,the dogs do.


----------



## WitchyWolf

I found a few stores putting halloween stuff out, but i only bought a Ragdoll from he Antique store and a Ragdoll Making guide at the Bookstore, all in all very hapy with what i got today


----------



## WitchyWolf

thats a pretty good gift  can make all your props, or least some of them this year


----------



## WitchyWolf

Smart idea, and i was looking into some of these as well  Which one did you go with?


----------



## WitchyWolf

Nice scythe, im quite jealous of it


----------



## Palladino

ooojen said:


> This one would fit Palladino's theme-- but I like it just fine at my place. Technically purchased several weeks ago, but arrived today---
> A life mask of Alfred Hitchcock:
> View attachment 214791


Hey, another Hitchcock fan!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I had to return the Resin Tombstone I posted just a while ago, was about to put batteries in compartment and noticed the on off switch had caved in, found a replacement and bonus, my wifey thought I should have the kaleidoscope projection, she is so awesome!


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh wow, whered you find this of hitch? man thats awesome, chilly awesome...



ooojen said:


> This one would fit Palladino's theme-- but I like it just fine at my place. Technically purchased several weeks ago, but arrived today---
> A life mask of Alfred Hitchcock:
> View attachment 214791


----------



## ooojen

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh wow, whered you find this of hitch? man thats awesome, chilly awesome...


Screamqueen-- I got it from hauntedstudios.com. They have loads of fantastic stuff-- a few props and some sculpts, lots of life masks-- some pat, some with sculpted enhancements (open eyes, hair), and a few casts of characters with facial prosthetics. I was cautious at first and only ordered Hitchock (you can get him with his eyes open, too) but I'm very happy with the quality and went back to order a couple more.


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I had to return the Resin Tombstone I posted just a while ago, was about to put batteries in compartment and noticed the on off switch had caved in, found a replacement and bonus, my wifey thought I should have the kaleidoscope projection, she is so awesome!


You certainly have a keeper there... Do not let her get away


----------



## BlueFrog

ooojen said:


> Screamqueen-- I got it from hauntedstudios.com. They have loads of fantastic stuff-- a few props and some sculpts, lots of life masks-- some pat, some with sculpted enhancements (open eyes, hair), and a few casts of characters with facial prosthetics. I was cautious at first and only ordered Hitchock (you can get him with his eyes open, too) but I'm very happy with the quality and went back to order a couple more.


I've ordered from HauntedStudios several times and have always been pleased. I'm particularly happy that they switched their medium from plaster to high grade plastic. 

A word to the wise: they also sell on evilBay but their prices are considerably higher there. Always shop from their web site for best prices.


----------



## hallorenescene

sumrtym, that is a very prettily made broom.
mt grave, nice escort, and he even brought his own tp. lol.
oojen, those pedestals are nice, and they will work perfect.
jersey, those props are spooktacular.
njwilk, perfect score for a western haunt. I have 2 snakes. one like yours, and one with a mouse in his mouth. 
woodsy, you can never go wrong with excess heads. I've never seen one with a peel off face before. I suppose they use them for make up training.


----------



## sumrtym

Too much.

Two of the "evil" jacks from CVS. Both will need a repaint job (quality on these is...spotty....at best).

HomeGoods was putting out a bunch more stuff today. They sucker punched me.  From HomeGoods, I ended up with:

2 sets of 4 each stoneware Halloween appetizer plates and a matching long platter. They had slightly larger plates too but the pack of 4 appetizer were $12.99, and the individual larger were $4.99 ea. I spent enough money on them, but I am still debating those others.... They have orange and purple motiffs, kind of "potion label-y" with swirls on a cream base color. One love potion bottle with a raven topper was added too, and two of those faux books that are boxes in black / white (spell books) in a medium and small size.


----------



## Paint It Black

Bonez bird from CVS $12.99. I wasn't going to get one, but when I saw it in person, I just couldn't stand not getting it, LOL.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nice. Didn't see the crow skeleton when I stopped at CVS earlier today. Had a lot of the Kitty Bonez on the shelf though.

Next year Bonez should make a skeletal parrot, for all the pirate-themed haunters.


----------



## 22606

* Sounds like you scored some fantastic goodies, sumrtym. 
* Neat bird, PIB. 

Saruman, there actually is a skeletal parrot, which has its own perch and is pretty nifty: http://www.orientaltrading.com/haunted-parrot-prop-a2-13687696.fltr


----------



## Saki.Girl

so excited i got this skell today for 19.00 his eye is missing but i am doing a pirate theme for 2015 and a eye patch will cover that he was regualer 24.99 at grocery out let and i love that he is jointed


----------



## 22606

Your skeleton almost looks like he has a major case of lazy eye going if one does not pay enough attention to realize that the eye is actually missing, Saki He is great, though.


----------



## Paint It Black

I just remembered to get a photo. The other day, my neighbor asked me if I could use some rubber chickens, LOL. They are about two feet long!!! He said they had been in his garage for a couple years.  I was happy to get them though.


----------



## DeppMaster

Okay, now I must get a couple of those! I've been looking for some kind of birds to perch on my gallows.


----------



## DeppMaster

The skeleton birds are so cool!


----------



## NormalLikeYou

We found a wedding dress for $5 at a garage sale. I continued to look around as my husband was paying for it and I hear the following exchange:
"Oh! Is someone getting married?" 
"Uhhh...no."
"Oh. She just wants it???"
"Yeah. Just wants it."

Another awkward home haunter moment.


----------



## ollieee

Had to have him. The crew has been beggin for a pet for the last couple a halloweens.


----------



## kittyvibe

Weve had these exchanges before with various items, the couple wedding dresses usually go this way, funny.  

-PIB, love the chickens, I need a few for my clowns this year, keep forgetting to grab a few.




NormalLikeYou said:


> We found a wedding dress for $5 at a garage sale. I continued to look around as my husband was paying for it and I hear the following exchange:
> "Oh! Is someone getting married?"
> "Uhhh...no."
> "Oh. She just wants it???"
> "Yeah. Just wants it."
> 
> Another awkward home haunter moment.


----------



## spookyone

Yess i agree!! Couldnt get just one!!! I got me and nowhining one ;-) her was a get well gift since she was just release from the hospital today.. she had gotten shock at work yesterday and been in hospital since...


----------



## Dogbite

Picked this up at a yard sale today for $1. It's a little beat up but will be perfect for the cemetery.


----------



## dbruner

I did a Pinot's Pallet Halloween painting today.






I'm not good at inserting photos, so don't know if it will come out.


----------



## 22606

So... Chickens, dogs, dresses, pillars, and paintings about sums it up, right? Fantastic items.


----------



## hallorenescene

corpses, nice skulls
Bethany, that skelly dog is very cool. great price too.
ich, to many goodies to chose from.
crypic, nice stuff, or should I say yummy. I stopped by our walgreens yesterday, and they had out some really big cool spiders, and skulls. other than that, only candy. lots of shelves cleared, and lots of box stacks in the aisles 
Malicious, nice items. I'm digging the owl.
printer, that is a very nice skelly.
mariposa, those are adorable crows.


----------



## hallorenescene

haunted grave, very nice items. your touch ups look very nice.
just tim, very nice tombstone. and really cool pumpkin man. I would have gone with him too.
paint it black, sweet scores.
palladino, I love your cat. you should name him binx from hocus pocus. nice finds.
garth, nice finds. that table runner is real sweet.
blue frog, some nice items you got there.
revenge, wow! wow! on all your purchases. 
always wicked, a lot of nice stuff there.
Halloween hippie, nice buys. the bust looks very cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, I got one of those gargoyles at menards too. I like your stirring witch. 
oh man oojen, that is an awesome buy. you lucky stiff. I love Alfred Hitchcock movies.
vampy, that is a very nice piece. I didn't know you call them die cuts. 
cryptic, nice. I love the glow in the dark spider. and yummy to the rest.
mayzshon, I love fencing like that. I have a few pieces, but I need to get me some spider ones.
scorpion, not a bad price at all. and those heavier stones stand up to the wind.


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer

I bought this stuff at the Dollar Tree: 























































And this is the stuff I got from Walmart:


























And these I bought at Big Lots:


----------



## Download

I'm more happy about this than I should be. When I went into Costco last there were none out, I'm guessing that they had to restock. I thought I'd missed out! So meet Sully, our newest guest.









Note: This is definitely NOT how he's going to be displayed rofl. Beer in hand and beanie on head might be very Aussie, but not very Halloween-y


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Download said:


> I'm more happy about this than I should be. When I went into Costco last there were none out, I'm guessing that they had to restock. I thought I'd missed out! So meet Sully, our newest guest.
> 
> View attachment 215238
> 
> 
> Note: This is definitely NOT how he's going to be displayed rofl. Beer in hand and beanie on head might be very Aussie, but not very Halloween-y


He looks comfortable, it's nice that you gave him a good home!


----------



## hallorenescene

mickkell, very nice on the hh. he sure is popular this year.
scorpion, your wife is awesome. I want that piece as well.
pib, I think I wouldn't be able to resist that bird too. I have a spider that bird would go real good with. cute pumpkins also.
garth, thanks for posting the parrot picture. very cool looking.
saki, an eye patch on your skeleton will look great. he's a cool skeleton. your house looks petty too.
pib, what a nice neighbor.
ollieee, the bone dogs are so cool. there are different styles out now. I would love one of each.
spookyone, I hope nowhing is okay. that sounds tough.
dogbite, that is a great buy. 
dbruner, that is wonderful. looks like the real deal.
tsalagi, nice buys.
download, I think it's nice you treated him before you put him to work. nice skelly.


----------



## Bethany

Tsalagi_Writer said:


> And this is the stuff I got from Walmart:


OK I hope they have one in my size


----------



## kittyvibe

Looks great! I wanted a job with that franchise but they were not hiring. 



dbruner said:


> I did a Pinot's Pallet Halloween painting today.
> View attachment 215155
> I'm not good at inserting photos, so don't know if it will come out.


----------



## Jersey Devil

Ok so after it bugging me all week , I ran back to the Goodwill and swooped up the Gemmy Butler for $69 . The guy who takes in the merchandise said they had him for quite a while but couldn't remember him working at all and was just used as a static display but wasn't 100% sure in all the years he has been there. Then a woman there whispered to me that he works so I rolled the dice and grabbed him up at that price. He was in better shape than originally thought when I got him home and inspected him thoroughly and after some minor tinkering I got the chest breathing mechanism working properly and even had the eyes moving but the input jack in the head was damaged and I had tried to fix it permanently but to no avail so I need need a small electrical part to get him back to 100%. His clothes were in great shape and had his original hat w wig attached and candy tray, which was a bit damaged on the bracket but easily fixable. Here he is in all his glory without his hat on. 










Here's the damaged input jack I need to replace for his eyes to work.


----------



## Bethany

Husband would have killed me, but I would have brought him home!!


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Nice catch, those Goodwill stores are great.


----------



## Jersey Devil

Dulcet Jones said:


> Nice catch, those Goodwill stores are great.


They also had a life Gemmy animated Frankenstein , the cartoonish looking one , for $100 but that one wasn't my cup of tea. I'm looking for the Boris Karloff one.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Some great finds out there


----------



## mickkell

I hit CVS today and found the Skulls,then we hit Spirit and got some Pirate stuff for next year.


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer

Bethany said:


> OK I hope they have one in my size


At the Walmart I went to they had them in small up to a 2x. They were in the men's section.


----------



## just_Tim

went to Von's market again to do some grocery shopping and they had more Halloween stuff lol made me happy so I picked up this pumpkin for 22 bucks. Not bad he lights up and he is a VERY heavy resin material


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

My Hubster and I took our kiddos (DD3, DS 9mo) to Spirit on Friday. DD3 loves to push the buttons on the scary stuff! LOL! She would occasionally tell us to stop pushing the buttons or that something was too scary, but then she'd tell US to push it. Strangely, she really liked that weird girl that looks like she's climbing down the wall. 

We bought one of those window clings that's made for a microwave - it has a bloodied, severed head that looks like it's getting nuked, and bloody fingerprints you can put on the buttons. The Hubster wanted it, which was different since we normally don't get gory stuff, but I think it was novel enough for him to be intrigued. I got a pack of lenticulars with a woman & man set. They are ovals and are in a paper frame, but I'll frame them in a 5x7 size frame and add them to my mantel display. 

We also used a 20% coupon on a Spider Spell Book. We passed by it quite a few times without really noticing it, but then I finally pushed it to see what it would do. It's a stack of 4 books that are meant to stand on a shelf. One of the books has a hinged spine and a spider pops out and a strobe light flashes when it senses movement. It's actually pretty neat and DD3 is THRILLED with it. I think that if we display it with a few real books stacked around it, and maybe a bookend or two, you'll never guess what's coming! We already scared one of our nieces with it! Heh heh heh! 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-spider-spell-book/


----------



## Bethany

I am blaming this Forum for what I bought today. 
I went to CVS to see if they had the bird skeleton - Well they did not, however, they did have a Pose & Stay skeleton & things were 20% off. So I bought it. LOL
Tomorrow I am going to a different CVS, as I called and they are holding me the Bird Skeleton.


----------



## xredge

I agree Bethany I seen on here about the Dragon from Lowes, figuring form what I've been reading they didn't have one. Got lucky and they had the display and was able to get that along with a small discount on it. Then went to Spirit and got the Toxic Fire and Ice light they only had a 2 left and the red ones were sold out, plus didn't know when they one I ordered would show up. Lots of Black Camo paint from Menards to paint t he windows on the shelter last year used plastic and was a pain.

Previously from Spirit a Hovering ghost, Jumping Spider, Red and Green (Back ordered) Fire and ice lights spotlights and black led spotlight. Home Depot was a Black Led spotlight and their battery operated spotlight. Menards was a 10 x 20 Carport as I'm sick of things getting ruined by the the rain and my 10 x 20 shelter from ebay last year collapsed. Need to buy paint as I plan on painting it black camo.

My Halloween decorating comes early as I do my decorating out at the campground for a couple of weeks and its the first 2 weekends in Oct. Live at the end of a small sub out of town and driveway is quite a ways from the road so don't get many so don't usually bother with much decorating at home.


----------



## Combatdre

Bought these at the antique fair today


----------



## mariem

Well I didn't actually buy these myself but my cousin dropped them off for my birthday. I came home from the grocery store this afternoon and found them sitting on my front porch. She is the best cousin ever. She is NOT a Halloween person but she knows decorations for Christmas or Halloween are always welcome so while she was out of town she went shopping and yesterday she called me from the Michaels craft store to see if there was anything in particular that I would like since Halloween is close.I told her that I would like anything with skulls, ravens, spell books, potion bottles or anything else for my witch's den. She said, on the phone, they have a bunch of ugly looking skulls and other stuff you will probably like and of course I said "Yes, I would love some ugly stuff. The uglier the better". The nearest Michaels Store is over 5 hours away and there is no way I would be able to get there before Halloween. Well Bridie got way more than I would have thought and she totally nailed it. Love them. I would have been happy with a couple styro skulls like the one on the left of the picture. Love the spell books. *Doing the happy dance*


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Spell books look great


----------



## mickkell

OK,Dang it. Evil Jack has been calling to me ever since I picked up the HH from CVS.So I grabbed my 20% off coupon and picked up this one for 16 bux and change.













I'd like to see a picture of Vampire Jack if some one has it.I might be on the Hunt again.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Took the grandkids shopping today well 2 out of 3 of them anyway and we found this guy and had to bring him home. They named him Binx after our favorite Halloween movie. Great Job on the name kids


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Haunted Nana said:


> Took the grandkids shopping today well 2 out of 3 of them anyway and we found this guy and had to bring him home. They named him Binx after our favorite Halloween movie. Great Job on the name kids
> View attachment 215508


Hocus Pocus?


----------



## Haunted Nana

AZHalloweenScare said:


> Hocus Pocus?


Yeah the Halloween movie about the Sanderson Sisters. Great movie


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Yep I agree love the spell book in it.


----------



## Haunted Nana

AZHalloweenScare said:


> Yep I agree love the spell book in it.


Yes I agree, I also love that spell book.


----------



## hallorenescene

jersey, I would have bought him too. I love that guy. I wouldn't have been able to fix him though. all the better you can.
mickell, nice finds. I love the skulls
just tim, your pumpkin guy is very wicked. 
jenn, that book/spider spell book sounds pretty cool. 
combat, those are cool magazines.
mariem, you better keep that cousin, she rocks.
mickell, one can never have to many cool jacks.
haunted nana, I love all the skeleton animals.


----------



## pacman

Wow such great bargains , i love the jack o lantern , and the skellie cat , wish we could get that stuff this side of the pond .


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I just got the skellie cat the other day and I love it!!!! I couldn't decide between the cat or the bird so I got both. lol


----------



## Bethany

Haunted Nana said:


> Took the grandkids shopping today well 2 out of 3 of them anyway and we found this guy and had to bring him home. They named him Binx after our favorite Halloween movie. Great Job on the name kids
> View attachment 215508


I wonder if I got one of these, if it would scare my cats into behaving better. 

I am picking up the skeleton bird today at CVS, do they also have the cat?????!


----------



## printersdevil

I found a great little sign to add to my witchy collection. It has a witch's hat and says something about broom rides for 25 cents. Just had to have it from GW.

I also picked up some items for possible future Reaper gifts.


----------



## ollieee

Haunted Nana Where did you get him?
I have the Dog picked him up yesterday but can't find the cat. I need one to taunt my two rats (Death and Disease) in a cage. By the way the rats need better names. Something pirate like but not too cliche. Maybe the grandkids have it. Thinkin the dog will be Salty.


----------



## Saki.Girl

bought this can not wait to get it he will be used in my Christmas theme that I do for NBC and also for Halloween 











http://www.halloweenasylum.com/tree-with-open-mouth.html


----------



## Caroluna

Saki.Girl, my husband gave me that tree for our anniversary. Can't wait to use it for Halloween.


----------



## IshWitch

I bought some Halloween Jamberry nail wraps. Going to wear them when we go to Universal Halloween Horror Nights on the 3rd. They are awesome! Can't wait! You can't wear costumes but I always wear a Halloween shirt so will be cool to have decorated nails too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Caroluna said:


> Saki.Girl, my husband gave me that tree for our anniversary. Can't wait to use it for Halloween.


cool ya I am excited to get it and it will be my skeleton tree for my Christmas decorations and just a spooky tree for Halloween


----------



## Haunted Nana

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I just got the skellie cat the other day and I love it!!!! I couldn't decide between the cat or the bird so I got both. lol


I want the bird too. Went to Target today to get it and all they had were empty shelves where Halloween belongs so hard telling when it will be out.


----------



## Bethany

New pets from CVS I bought today.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Bethany said:


> View attachment 215695
> 
> 
> New pets from CVS I bought today.


They have the bird at CVS too?? How much was it there?? Its $8 at Target.


----------



## Bethany

Haunted Nana said:


> They have the bird at CVS too?? How much was it there?? Its $8 at Target.


Bird was 12.99 and 20% off. I called to make sure they had them.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

You are all corrupting me - due to viewing posts here, I'm now the proud owner of a CVS skeleton bird too! LOL! 
I went to CVS today in the hopes of finding one since I know they are currently 20% off. I grabbed one, but truth is - I want two of them! One for inside at our entry display and then one for perching on a tombstone outside. I really love it and I put it on our entry shelf already even though I don't have any other Halloween stuff out yet. But now that I went to CVS to get it, I keep thinking about those chattering teeth under the dome too! Yikes... too many cool things to buy, too little dollars in my wallet to get them all! Womp womp!


----------



## mariem

Thanks AZHalloweenScare & Haunted Nana. I love the books.
Hallorenescene – my cousin is definitely a keeper, that’s for sure.  

Marie


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I didn't buy anything today but I did come home from work and "find" these gifts from my dad sitting in my living room. I moved the statue outside for the pic. It's a pretty large canvas painting for my haunted house (which is actually just my inside decor, I just decorate the entire house like a haunted house, I remove all things normal and everyday and substitute weird sh*t) The painting is of some dudes with arm cut off and a bloody deer and weapons and of course a headless statue for my outside cemetery. He is bringing me one more canvas painting , he couldn't fit in his van today that is a painting from Poe Masque of the Red Death. I can't wait to see it, he said its as big or bigger than this one.


----------



## dawnski

I do the same thing. I would kill for that canvas painting! Your dad is awesome for supporting your "habit."



disembodiedvoice said:


> I didn't buy anything today but I did come home from work and "find" these gifts from my dad sitting in my living room. I moved the statue outside for the pic. It's a pretty large canvas painting for my haunted house (which is actually just my inside decor, I just decorate the entire house like a haunted house, I remove all things normal and everyday and substitute weird sh*t) The painting is of some dudes with arm cut off and a bloody deer and weapons and of course a headless statue for my outside cemetery. He is bringing me one more canvas painting , he couldn't fit in his van today that is a painting from Poe Masque of the Red Death. I can't wait to see it, he said its as big or bigger than this one.
> 
> View attachment 215792
> 
> View attachment 215793
> 
> View attachment 215794


----------



## disembodiedvoice

dawnski said:


> I do the same thing. I would kill for that canvas painting! Your dad is awesome for supporting your "habit."


He really is awsome. He doesn't just support it , he created it lol . He is the reason I am the way I am. He got me my first set of Tarot cards for a B-day gift when I was 6.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bought these yesterday


----------



## moonwitchkitty

View attachment 215896

Bought these yesterday very happy with the Batman Vilian stuff


----------



## sumrtym

Halloween Cake Pop Press $1.99 from HomeGoods (I'm not sure on this one, never done a cake pop)

World Market I took advantage of the sale and bought the "dinosaur" bones (works as bat for me), GingerDead Man Cookie Cutter, and (not on sale) 4 LED candlesticks.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I LOVE that tree. I would use it in the forest I put up for a maze.
ish, those nails are very cute.
Bethany, those pets rock. I haven't seen any bone pets around here. of course, not to many of the stores have Halloween out yet. dt, mernards, and walmart are the only 3 so far, and no bones in those 3. 
dawnski, what a great couple of finds. your dad rocks.
mwk, what fun/awesome costumes.


----------



## roach

Saw a nice sign on the Big lots website but here in Canada we don't have them so I ask a friend of mine on vacation in Florida to get it for me and here it is at work this morning love it can't wait to put it on will fit my them perfectly !! 

I also got two LED light and Fire light from Spirit Halloween last night to complete my light setup


----------



## pacman

I LOVE THIS SIGN ...... Whos for a bloody mary .....


----------



## ooojen

I just got the same Dracula's Pub sign! I bought mine used, but it's in good shape.


----------



## Jersey Devil

I stopped by CVS last nite on my way home and grabbed two more of the scary lighted pumpkins for my upstairs windows and picked up these animated interactive busts as well which I though were pretty cool. I was able to use another 25% off coupon as well.


----------



## Bethany

Jersey Devil said:


> I stopped by CVS last nite on my way home and grabbed two more of the scary lighted pumpkins for my upstairs windows and picked up these animated interactive busts as well which I though were pretty cool. I was able to use another 25% off coupon as well.
> 
> View attachment 216119


I saw those too. A few years ago I passed up the full size ones at Sam's Club. Still regret that moment of stupidity. Listening to the ones CVS has I decided against them because they say pretty much the same things my butler & his skull on a platter do.


----------



## Always Wicked

Garthgoyle said:


> * Sounds like you scored some fantastic goodies, sumrtym.
> * Neat bird, PIB.
> 
> Saruman, there actually is a skeletal parrot, which has its own perch and is pretty nifty: http://www.orientaltrading.com/haunted-parrot-prop-a2-13687696.fltr


i bought one for my pirate scene for this year.. but the one i got on ebay was 12.xx and it comes on its perch and you can even take him off the perch he comes on to fit whatever you want him to sit on..


----------



## Always Wicked

IshWitch said:


> I bought some Halloween Jamberry nail wraps. Going to wear them when we go to Universal Halloween Horror Nights on the 3rd. They are awesome! Can't wait! You can't wear costumes but I always wear a Halloween shirt so will be cool to have decorated nails too.


i love my jamberries.....


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Man, our Walgreens must be slow pokes this year! They have candy and a few decorations out for sale, but the other side of the aisle is still filled with back to school merch. I haven't checked CVS yet, but it looks like they have some cute stuff!


----------



## Bethany

I bought three 2 pks of LED Tapers a few weeks ago at JoAnn's. 5.49 & 40% off.  Needed them and the price was right for me. 

The pub sign Big Lots has had for years. ScaredyKat sent me one I'd never seen in my reaper box last year. Bloody Mary's Cocktail Party. My bar has always been Bloody Mary's Bar. Glad she found it


----------



## panampia

Went to my favorite thrift store today...I couldn't stop with just one...bought em all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Actually ordered this at the end of July but it finally came in stock and arrived today from Victorian Trading Co.

















He's called Peeping Thomas. More info on the VTC thread.


----------



## printersdevil

Pamambia, how much did you have to pay per mani head? I have one and would love to have at least one more. We have a cosmetology school at the community college but they donate all the heads to the criminal justice department for target practice. LOL


----------



## panampia

They were $4.00 each. Such a deal! Can't wait to paint some up.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow!!!! That was quite a deal! Be sure to share the finished products with us.


----------



## blackfog

Love the Peeping Thomas Spookie! Does he do anything other than give you that great stare? 

panampia yes please post pics when you get a chance would love to see them great deal for only $4!


----------



## ooojen

I'm too busy to get to town right now, but I asked DD to pick up a couple skeleton birds and the cat from Target after her classes. She's a good kid  
Target just set up Mon and Tue, and by Tuesday afternoon she said those were the only skelly birds left on the shelves. There might be more in the storage room, but I'm very glad she picked them up for me, just in case.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Oh, wow, that Peeping Thomas is beautiful!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

blackfog said:


> Love the Peeping Thomas Spookie! Does he do anything other than give you that great stare?
> 
> .....


Thanks, I consider him my best male prop although he's static and think he goes nicely with my GrandinRoad ladies (Victoria, Helsa/s, Stone Lady). He's really only a window hanger kind of. He does have a half pole stand, so basically supported from waist up (can sit on table under a window for example). He has arms and skeleton hands that can be suction cupped to a window so he looks like he is Peeping out. I'll link to my post on the Victorian Trading Co. thread where I posted my review.* A few other members here ordered him too so their pics and reviews will be coming in shortly. VTC just got their stock in finally, so no real wait for anyone that wants to order him now. 

I think you could easily make him a seated prop with pants on or even a standing prop with a little ingenuity. $49. And VTC sometimes has coupons.

* http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136005-victorian-trading-2014-a-6.html#post1678993


----------



## osenator

I'll post pics this weekends of my entire new stash this weekend.


----------



## osenator

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Tt-Possessed-Wall-Hanging-Girl/


----------



## 22606

Excellent items, osenator. The wall hanging girl actually seems to look better in person, which is good.


----------



## RCIAG

Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent items, osenator. The wall hanging girl actually seems to look better in person, which is good.


Yeah seeing her all folded up like that is actually more unsettling than when she's all splayed out.


----------



## Paint It Black

And the way she kept looking at you, Osenator. <shivers> LOL Your wife picked a cool prop.


----------



## hallorenescene

roach, nice pub sign.
jersey, those bust are very cool.
Bethany, I've shied away from props too because of a repeat sound track. and your bar looks phenomenal.
panampia, you got a gold mine. most times those are way out of my budget. $4.00 is a steal. 
gos, that guy is great looking. I love his face, I might be tempted to change his outfit though.
osenator, nice buys. those lenticular photos were very cool. they were ones I don't have. your wall climbing girl looks creepy. I suppose she is to heavy for one of those contractions that lets props drop, and then slowly climb back up?


----------



## osenator

Thank you. I think that is one of the reasons I liked it too, you can use her in many ways. I can have her even sitting in a chair and looking freaky. As I joke, i wanted to lay her in bed with me, but my wife forbaid me into doing it (L).


----------



## Paint It Black

osenator said:


> Thank you. I think that is one of the reasons I liked it too, you can use her in many ways. I can have her even sitting in a chair and looking freaky. As I joke, i wanted to lay her in bed with me, but my wife forbaid me into doing it (L).


Bahahahaha!  Osenator, you are one of the people here who always makes me smile. If my husband catches me laughing out loud at my computer, he can almost guess it is something you have said or shown on a video. Thank you for just being you!


----------



## torturedserenity

I love the CVS pumpkins and bought one myself! I'd like to have a couple more.


----------



## osenator

You are welcome (S)
here is one of my latest comic page...


----------



## 22606

Family Dollar had just a small selection, but I thought that these items were fantastic for the cost. Since the tags cannot be seen, each of the coffin-look LED pieces was $3 and available in two other color schemes (black/orange and black/purple), if anyone was curious. The mask has more subtle sequins and is not glittery, despite the title; like the coffins, there were others, although _way_ too bright for my tastes.


----------



## mickkell

My Kmart table top spiders came in today ( 3) and I stopped at CVS again,20% off Halloween stuff.


----------



## moonbaby345

Garthgoyle said:


> Family Dollar had just a small selection, but I thought that these items were fantastic for the cost. Since the tags cannot be seen, each of the coffin-look LED pieces was $3 and available in two other color schemes (black/orange and black/purple), if anyone was curious.
> 
> View attachment 216774


This is totally my style!I love these sooooooooooooo much!I'm going to have to look for these in the next few days.Thanks for posting that Garth!


----------



## Rustie

mickkell said:


> My Kmart table top spiders came in today ( 3) and I stopped at CVS again,20% off Halloween stuff.
> View attachment 216796


Oh hey, I just posted in the Target thread asking if anyone had spotted that dog skull this year. You picked him up at CVS?


----------



## mickkell

Ya,its the second one I got


----------



## harvestmoon

I meant to ask sooner...has anyone seen the Vampire Bust at Walmart??

I cannot for the life of me find it online?? And at the moment, I'm not able to make a trip there to see if they have even stocked Halloween, period. 

Also...am I seeing that right, it's under $8.00??

Thanks guys 



Halloween_Hippie said:


> I was at Wally World doing our Christmas layaway and bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snow globe is my favorite. The skull is the one that sings "I ain't got no body". I wanted one last year but did not get to buy it. Count Vigor was just too funny to pass up


----------



## Ghouliet

I bought eight 60 X 126 Black Tablecloths for my Halloween Party. These are cloth so I will be able to use them every year. They were only 8.08 each, plus an additional 15% off at the checkout.


----------



## Jezebel82

harvestmoon said:


> I meant to ask sooner...has anyone seen the Vampire Bust at Walmart??
> 
> I cannot for the life of me find it online?? And at the moment, I'm not able to make a trip there to see if they have even stocked Halloween, period.
> 
> Also...am I seeing that right, it's under $8.00??
> 
> Thanks guys


I don't know about Walmart, but I've seen something similar if not the same at CVS. CVS has a miniature version of the Velma and Evander busts from Grandin Road. Same style and voices, but darker color like in the picture posted. They come as a pair though and I believe they were $30.


----------



## mickkell

My Urethane foam came today,play time.


----------



## osenator

more stuff today!


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, those are really pretty. I'm surprised you didn't get turned off by the glittery coffins. love them and the mask. 
mickell, that is a wicked tabletop spider.
osenator, your kitty in that bucket was so cute. he found a nice nesting place. you got a lot of cool items. I hope our target has a skelly bird. that is really cool.


----------



## Palladino

Over the last few days, I found a skirt for Annie the Schoolteacher and a small table for Marion and Norman Bates to share their milk and sandwiches (see PSYCHO the movie). My friend has a rocking chair I can use for Mrs. Bates. I'm going to put her in the back of the lobby and in front of the door to Marion's 'cabin'. There will be a dummy in the chair but I will also have a 'real' Mrs. Bates roaming around and popping into the shower scene with her bloody knife (set up in a workshop adjacent to the garage). There's a door between the rooms that the TOTs won't be able to see until Mrs. Bates suddenly appears at the window in front of them. I'm expecting lots of screams!

I also found (in my mailbox) the CD of bird sounds that a fellow haunter was kind enough to burn and send to me. It has wings flapping and birds crying and some sounds of people being attacked. It will play in the front yard where I'm setting up The Birds haunt. My folks have a bird bath I can use. I also bought a wild bird feed ball to attract real birds to the yard.


----------



## im the goddess

I love cats, so I had to have this sign. It's from Etsy.


----------



## printersdevil

Palladino, I am loving this theme. It will be a lot of fun. Sounds like you have a great start.

imthegoddess, I love the sign.


----------



## Countess No

From Home Depot.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Countess No said:


> View attachment 216967
> 
> 
> From Home Depot.


That's a cool looking prop for inside.


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> I love cats, so I had to have this sign. It's from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 216951


I have that sign on my Pinterest board...Love it!


----------



## Countess No

Isn't it? The eyes light up red and spin when you dial/answer. It is so fun, we can't stop playing with it.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

That's is pretty awesome


----------



## Penumbra

I really wanted the phone from Home Depot but I just didn't have any use for it.


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> I have that sign on my Pinterest board...Love it!


Maybe that is where I originally saw it. I can't remember.


----------



## im the goddess

Countess No said:


> View attachment 216967
> 
> 
> From Home Depot.


Love your phone. I would be great for a haunted hotel or mansion theme.


----------



## EveningKiss

Found these at Rite Aid yesterday for 75% off. I wish i could find 1 more for a friend of mine.


----------



## Bethany

Countess No said:


> View attachment 216967
> 
> 
> From Home Depot.


The HD we were in today didn't have any of those.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up a wreath for the front door has eyeballs & spiders on it  also got a big spider for hte garage, the last 2 - 24" Blacklight tubes for the kitchen under the cabinets & 2 cool LED bulbs that you can set to change colors fast, slow, or stay one of any of the 4 or 5 colors! THey are the size of reg. bulbs. Either putting them in the kitchen over the breakfast bar or over the work bench in the garage. 

Also picked up a bunch of stuff at DT. Some of it I am sending to my daughter.  They did have 2 different packages of labels for bottles!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

EveningKiss said:


> View attachment 217004
> 
> Found these at Rite Aid yesterday for 75% off. I wish i could find 1 more for a friend of mine.



Those are the angel statutes I looked for when they had a 50% off summer clearance sale but with no luck. Tried several locations too. The angels they had left in my stores were not as nice IMO, although at the begining of the season they were in stock. Really nice find and obviously _great_ price. Were they like $70 originally?


----------



## EveningKiss

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Those are the angel statutes I looked for when they had a 50% off summer clearance sale but with no luck. Tried several locations too. The angels they had left in my stores were not as nice IMO, although at the begining of the season they were in stock. Really nice find and obviously _great_ price. Were they like $70 originally?


They were $80 fully priced but the 75% off ment they were only $20 each. Good buy though. I am making new pillars and will have them on top. One black with a white rose one white with a red rose. My friend wanted one for her builds ( hence why i need one more) and we called all the Rite aids within 20 miles of my house but nada. =/ Ahh well.


----------



## mariem

EveningKiss said:


> View attachment 217004
> 
> Found these at Rite Aid yesterday for 75% off. I wish i could find 1 more for a friend of mine.


Holy moley! What a great find. I would love to have those at 75% off.


----------



## roach

Went to Target last night here in canada what a disappointment they had barely anything two big rows with empty shelf still. Got those two a chalkboard and the spider net I'm sure i will find something to do with those..


----------



## Bethany

Almost forgot!! I went into the DT that was holding some skeleton hands for me & what was hanging on the wall.........The reg. color skeleton garland!!!!
Picked up 4 packs!!  I'm set for crafting until next Halloween


----------



## Countess No

roach said:


> Went to Target last night here in canada what a disappointment they had barely anything two big rows with empty shelf still. Got those two a chalkboard and the spider net I'm sure i will find something to do with those..
> 
> View attachment 217044
> 
> View attachment 217045



Now I need the ceiling tapestry!


----------



## Countess No

Penumbra said:


> I really wanted the phone from Home Depot but I just didn't have any use for it.


 What, talking to ghosts or disembodied evil spirits on the phone isn't useful? 



im the goddess said:


> Love your phone. I would be great for a haunted hotel or mansion theme.


 I love it. too. It is corny but I like corny!



Bethany said:


> The HD we were in today didn't have any of those.


 When I got it at HD the lady told me each store got 2. Maybe they got bought up? Only 2 isn't enough, I think.


----------



## printersdevil

I really like that chalkboard gravestone! That would be great for a menu. 

Bethany, I hope they have the regular skelly garland at our DT. Will have to check tomorrow since I need some..


----------



## bayoubrigh

Used my Spirit 30% off coupon for the coat rack monster. Caught my eye and I have a PERFECT spot for it in my haunt this year. It is good quality fabric and simple but effective startle scare. Without the coupon I would have waited until after Halloween sale and don't see much mention of it around - hopefully that will add to the scare of the patrons. Really appreciated the different look for it where I can use it in many 'inside' locations.


----------



## Col. Fryght

I used my 30% off coupon also today. I lucked out when I mentioned to the cashier did I really have to go to other spirits in order to get more items at 30% off. She said that as long as I had one coupon for each time that I could use them at their location. SCORE !!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

palladino, your haunt sounds interesting and different.
I'm the goddess, cute sign
countessno, that phone is awesome looking.
evening kiss, those statues are wonderful. $20.00, that is a good price.
roach, 2 useful props. I've even used netting for new years eve.
col fright, those are awesome props. I have the girl swinging, the pumpkin guy looks very cute too. that doll is fabulous


----------



## JLWII2000

So far this is my haul over the last couple of days. I think I'll quit since I just bought another house, plus I'm running out of yard space from all the stuff over the previous years and don't want to get too cramped.


----------



## JLWII2000

So far this is my haul over the last couple of days. I think I'll quit since I just bought another house, plus I'm running out of yard space from all the stuff over the previous years and don't want to get too cramped.


----------



## im the goddess

I was asked not to buy anymore halloween stuff. Boooooo. Just because we will be on vacation the week of halloween is no reason not to buy halloween stuff. Right?


----------



## Dulcet Jones

I found another book at the local flea market. I'm only half way through the last one I got there, please stop me.......


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

im the goddess said:


> I was asked not to buy anymore halloween stuff. Boooooo. Just because we will be on vacation the week of halloween is no reason not to buy halloween stuff. Right?


Halloween is for the whole month of October


----------



## 22606

AZHalloweenScare said:


> Halloween is for the whole month of October


Close... Halloween is every single day of the year, despite what others may think

Phenomenal purchases, everyone.


----------



## RCIAG

I went crazy in Target's $1-$3 section. Bought some witch hats, cat ears, books, went to the actual Halloween section & bought a Pose N Stay, the only one there.

Then I went into Michaels to get some stuff for a wreath & had to hear, over & over again all over the store, "Another One Bites the Dust" from a skelly dressed as a hillbilly which makes no sense to me. At least the Grandin Road skellys looked like the guys in Queen. I'm sure this is some leftover hillbilly skelly from last year that they had too many of so they just put new sounds into them & are selling them this year as "new."

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Queen. I remember when that song first came out & it was played endlessly. I saw them this summer with Adam Lambert fronting the band, but I think I would murder someone if I had to hear those bits of AOBtD over&over&over&over&over&over&over&over again all day.


----------



## Woodsy

Awesome score at Goodwill and the dollar store. The picture show an shadow box style picture frame I got for $3 and the Gargoyle light for $4 !! I have never heard of this company, Trendmasters, and would like to know if any of you have seen this prop before ? I also got a REAL mace weapon from my oldest son who decided having in the house with three young boys was NOT a good idea.


----------



## Bethany

My two largest recent items. from Home Depot LOL (also bought $30+ worth at DT)


----------



## Shadowbat

picked this fella up at Wal Mart today for the graveyard. Not bad for ten bucks.


----------



## Thriller

That looks like a great read, Dulcet!


----------



## 22606

Woodsy said:


> The picture show an shadow box style picture frame I got for $3 and the Gargoyle light for $4 !! I have never heard of this company, Trendmasters, and would like to know if any of you have seen this prop before?


I have never seen that particular gargoyle, but I have a doorknocker version made by Trendmasters that I picked up at Target way back when. They existed during the 1990s and were predominantly a toy company (_Independence Day_, _Mars Attacks!_, and _Godzilla_ were a few of the lines). 

Lots of nice buys.


----------



## kittyvibe

I forget, who sells that eyeball tombstone?



JLWII2000 said:


> So far this is my haul over the last couple of days. I think I'll quit since I just bought another house, plus I'm running out of yard space from all the stuff over the previous years and don't want to get too cramped.
> 
> View attachment 217194


----------



## joshnpowell

I got the haunted lamp and book from Spirit Halloween..... the day before I received the 30% off coupon  but I did have a 20% coupon, so it wasnt too bad! I put them on my buffet with some creepy cloth and spider webs. Looks pretty good I think!


----------



## Deadna

Garthgoyle said:


> I have never seen that particular gargoyle, but I have a doorknocker version made by Trendmasters that I picked up at Target way back when. They existed during the 1990s and were predominantly a toy company (_Independence Day_, _Mars Attacks!_, and _Godzilla_ were a few of the lines).
> 
> Lots of nice buys.


Garth's correct...I have that light too and it came from Target.


----------



## crazy4holidays

joshnpowell said:


> I got the haunted lamp and book from Spirit Halloween..... the day before I received the 30% off coupon  but I did have a 20% coupon, so it wasnt too bad! I put them on my buffet with some creepy cloth and spider webs. Looks pretty good I think!
> View attachment 217499


Can you use an adaptor on either of those?


----------



## joshnpowell

Sadly both of those only run off of 3 AA batteries each. I just hope that they last a long time!


----------



## Madjoodie

kittyvibe said:


> I forget, who sells that eyeball tombstone?


I snagged one at Target this weekend. $20, and it has some weight to it. I only saw one at both Targets I went to this weekend. And I heard mention that it may not currently be available online. One of the few Target items I really love this year!


----------



## Countess No

Shadowbat said:


> picked this fella up at Wal Mart today for the graveyard. Not bad for ten bucks.


I have seen that prop in clear, amber/orange, and white. I really like it. Is it battery operated?


----------



## ChrisW

Woodsy, I use that gargoyle lamp every year in my haunt. With the flickering bulbs, it's a favorite. Good find!

Nice setup Joshpowell. We just bought the book for our Poe inspired party. I'm making different pages that are Poe related.


----------



## hallorenescene

jlw, those are 2 awesome props.
dulcet looks like some good future reading.
rciag, I can relate. I worked at a restaurant when elvia by the oakridge boys came out. from the time I went into work till I got off an 8 hour shift it was non stop. we hated that song. I still hate it to this day. 
woodsy, I have 2 of those gargoyles. I really like mine. trendmasters puts out a lot of foam blow molds. very nice stuff.
Bethany, one can never have enough spiders. pretty wreath.
shadowbat, wicked. I love it.
josh, I got a spirit catalog and was admiring that lamp and book. two great items.


----------



## dawnski

I have two of those gargoyle candelabras and they are one of my favorite props. I think I picked those up back in the '80s.



Woodsy said:


> Awesome score at Goodwill and the dollar store. The picture show an shadow box style picture frame I got for $3 and the Gargoyle light for $4 !! I have never heard of this company, Trendmasters, and would like to know if any of you have seen this prop before ? I also got a REAL mace weapon from my oldest son who decided having in the house with three young boys was NOT a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 217296
> 
> 
> View attachment 217298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217304


----------



## Woodsy

dawnski said:


> I have two of those gargoyle candelabras and they are one of my favorite props. I think I picked those up back in the '80s.


Great to know, have you had to replace the bulbs ? I would love to know if they are hard to find.


----------



## Lil Spook

Woodsy said:


> Awesome score at Goodwill and the dollar store. The picture show an shadow box style picture frame I got for $3 and the Gargoyle light for $4 !! I have never heard of this company, Trendmasters, and would like to know if any of you have seen this prop before ? I also got a REAL mace weapon from my oldest son who decided having in the house with three young boys was NOT a good idea.
> 
> 
> View attachment 217298


I have that same gargoyle light, I put flicker lights in it - it is very nice! $4 is a great score!
I got mine a few years ago off of craigslist for $10


----------



## Saki.Girl

my newest prop came today i love it


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Wow saki!! that is awesome!!! is it staying inside or going outside?


----------



## Saki.Girl

i got these last year from my dad for christmas and OMG i am in love with the vocie of the tall stanginf reaper it came from right aid he says like 4 diffrent things 
the other reaper hangs and has 9 ft tail it is prety cool too 



















lets see if this vidieo will work here


----------



## Saki.Girl

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Wow saki!! that is awesome!!! is it staying inside or going outside?


it will actual go outside in back yard that is where i decorate


----------



## Countess No

I got my first Halloween inflatable ever. I got the 9ft fire n ice dragon by Gemmy. 

He is going on the roof, behind our candy station.

His chest has the fire n ice effect of the spotlight that Grandin Road, Walmart, Spirit, Home Depot have this year. His wings flap slowly back and forth. It is an inflatable I am excited to own. I have a couple of the fire and ice spotlights and am mulling using one on him for Halloween to add to the effect.

I will post a video of him plugged up tomorrow. I hesitated on getting him because my personal tastes don't run to inflatables when trying to scare people, but I would say he is a really fun inflatable and will work wonderfully at his rooftop location. The wing movement just makes him. I daresay he will be the hit of the night.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lol, while I didn't buy these, myself, I was given them. My boss at work is REALLY good at those claw machine games...it's unreal. Those are hard to win, and he wins them continuously! Anyway, he and his wife, my other boss, came in to the store today and gave me these! He saw Halloween ones and knew I loved Halloween, so he set out to win them for me, lol. The week before, he won me a Chicago Bears teddy bear. He is the king of the claw game!! They said there was a black cat Halloween one in there that they wanted to win me that was too tucked into the side to get yet...I wonder if I will be seeing that, soon, too, lol.


----------



## Jersey Devil

Ok so after my wife implying to me that I had bought enough Halloween stuff this year, and me not really agreeing to stop, I saw something on Craigslist this afternoon that was just posted and couldnt help myself and pounced. Today I was able to snag a brand new in the box , never opened until he took it out to test for me when I got there, Gemmy life sized animated witch with fogging cauldron for $60 cash !!!!!! It's the collapsible kind on the good oval base w the large purple button and volume knob. I was smitten the whole drive home . The guy said his mother bought it as a gift for his wife a few years ago and they werent really into Halloween and that also they werent sure if she gave his wife a witch as some sort of sick joke trying to imply something but either way they never opened it and finally just wanted to get rid of it and I was just as glad to take it off their hands at a helluva price. Now if only I could find me a Dr Shivers that way.......

Here is a stock photo of what it looks like. Too tired right now to put it together and take a pic.


----------



## Jersey Devil

Also here is a pic of my new giant 12 foot hanging pumpkin head prop that I finally got to hang this weekend. This thing is awesome and really looks larger than life in person and the head and hands are well made and strech about 8 ft across and had to tie up the last couple feet so it wouldnt lay in the mulch below.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Jersey Devil said:


> Also here is a pic of my new giant 12 foot hanging pumpkin head prop that I finally got to hang this weekend. This thing is awesome and really looks larger than life in person and the head and hands are well made and strech about 8 ft across and had to tie up the last couple feet so it wouldnt lay in the mulch below.
> 
> View attachment 218037


oh man pic is not working


----------



## Saki.Girl

Jersey Devil said:


> Ok so after my wife implying to me that I had bought enough Halloween stuff this year, and me not really agreeing to stop, I saw something on Craigslist this afternoon that was just posted and couldnt help myself and pounced. Today I was able to snag a brand new in the box , never opened until he took it out to test for me when I got there, Gemmy life sized animated witch with fogging cauldron for $60 cash !!!!!! It's the collapsible kind on the good oval base w the large purple button and volume knob. I was smitten the whole drive home . The guy said his mother bought it as a gift for his wife a few years ago and they werent really into Halloween and that also they werent sure if she gave his wife a witch as some sort of sick joke trying to imply something but either way they never opened it and finally just wanted to get rid of it and I was just as glad to take it off their hands at a helluva price. Now if only I could find me a Dr Shivers that way.......
> 
> Here is a stock photo of what it looks like. Too tired right now to put it together and take a pic.
> 
> View attachment 218033


oh man that is awsome great find


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

About 30 hours ago something whispered my name as I was walking through the alley in front of my house. As soon as I took a look at the over filled dumpster I knew who had done it.
 There was a brand new looking exercise machine, laid upside down in the small dumpster! All shiny and new looking grey paint on it. I only had to walk a very short distance and bring back my two-wheeled appliance mover to easily bring it "Home".
There were several things definitely broken on it, which fast-tracked it to "Dumpsterville".. but do I care? "NO!"
Steel tube frame, 3 inches in diameter, every bolt or screw all like new, easy to turn out.
This machine is for walking. Two removable handle bars I removed making the potential monster arms still very long as they swing up,out,and back, and the neck is right there waiting for a head between the "arms", right where it should be!


----------



## Jersey Devil

Saki.Girl said:


> oh man pic is not working


Pic fixed not sure what happened there.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Jersey Devil said:


> Ok so after my wife implying to me that I had bought enough Halloween stuff this year, and me not really agreeing to stop, I saw something on Craigslist this afternoon that was just posted and couldnt help myself and pounced. Today I was able to snag a brand new in the box , never opened until he took it out to test for me when I got there, Gemmy life sized animated witch with fogging cauldron for $60 cash !!!!!! It's the collapsible kind on the good oval base w the large purple button and volume knob. I was smitten the whole drive home . The guy said his mother bought it as a gift for his wife a few years ago and they werent really into Halloween and that also they werent sure if she gave his wife a witch as some sort of sick joke trying to imply something but either way they never opened it and finally just wanted to get rid of it and I was just as glad to take it off their hands at a helluva price. Now if only I could find me a Dr Shivers that way.......
> 
> Here is a stock photo of what it looks like. Too tired right now to put it together and take a pic.
> 
> View attachment 218033


Awesome purchase! You should of haggled (pun intended) more with the owner! Congrats.


----------



## Tiberius

Countess No said:


> I have seen that prop in clear, amber/orange, and white. I really like it. Is it battery operated?


I have this prop in white and it plugs in. I got mine some years ago.


----------



## Jersey Devil

Cloak_Dagger said:


> Awesome purchase! You should of haggled (pun intended) more with the owner! Congrats.


It was originally listed at $75 and when I realized it was the good one brand new in box I was prepared to pay the asking price but just threw an offer of $60 just to see if they would accept which they immediate did so I was really pumped about that. There is always room for leeway w Craigslist prices since I always list stuff I bit over what I want to get for the every same reason.


----------



## hallorenescene

woodsy, I picked up one from the store. I think it was target, and one from a garage sale. I've had the one for a long time from the store. I've never had to replace bulbs in either one. but I don't use them every year either.
saki, I LOVE that tree. I want one. your 2 reapers are very nice. I have a couple similar standing ones and a similar hanging one. I use them about every year. I like what your standing one says. one of mine is scary looking, his eyes light up, he shakes, and then he says something like....happy Halloween, hope you have fun tot ing. I still like him though, just wish he was in tune with his scary look.
countess no, that guy is amazing. I put out about 6 inflatables, and I get lots of compliments. I can't wait to see how yours looks on your roof. the fire and ice has really been a big hit this year. you are very lucky to have him.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, those are cute. I love the franky face. hey, I always thought those machines were impossible to win too. my grandson is always winning them. I don't know how he does it. I see something I like, and he will say if it's positioned so he can get it. 
jersey, that witch is awesome. wow! 60 bucks! just wow! a lot of money to spend on someone to give an underhanded message. a lot of money to spend on people who aren't into Halloween.
jersey, that is a great pumpkin guy. I have a skeleton head just like that. I love the size and look. nice picture of you.
sounds cool gym.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Jersey Devil said:


> It was originally listed at $75 and when I realized it was the good one brand new in box I was prepared to pay the asking price but just threw an offer of $60 just to see if they would accept which they immediate did so I was really pumped about that. There is always room for leeway w Craigslist prices since I always list stuff I bit over what I want to get for the every same reason.


My son loves Craigs list. he has traded from a junky old Honda he paid $1000 for with more than 150,000 miles on it up to a 2005 Harley Street Glide worth $14,000 it took him 2 years wheeling and dealing so yup you sure can haggle on Craigs list. He reached his goal now he want to surpass it. I knew that was gonna happen.LOL


----------



## Halloween_Hippie

i got some Monster High knockoff dolls from Dollar General today. they have a nice halloween selection this year. i am putting the dolls on one of my display shelves.


----------



## Hilda

GASP!!!! 
Dollar General has... The Big C holiday out already. 
Blasphemy I tell you!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hilda said:


> GASP!!!!
> Dollar General has... The Big C holiday out already.
> Blasphemy I tell you!!!!!


Yep...My DG and my DT both have it out...sigh.


----------



## rockingthehomestead

Oh, just a date night for me and my husband.


----------



## Halloween_Hippie

Hilda said:


> GASP!!!!
> Dollar General has... The Big C holiday out already.
> Blasphemy I tell you!!!!!


 I saw that too. I bought a couple of things. I know, I know, I should hang my head in shame. But I was afraid they would run out of the cute coffee mugs.


----------



## StacyN

My mom sent this owl cloche as a surprise for me. She said she thought I would like it because she thought it was cute and it looked like something from "What's his name...the little wizard boy"  hahaha She knows I love Harry Potter.
I really love the scroll he's holding.


----------



## Paint It Black

StacyN, your mom sounds cute. Very nice surprise she sent you too!


----------



## StacyN

Paint It Black said:


> StacyN, your mom sounds cute. Very nice surprise she sent you too!


Thanks PIB. My mom is a lot of fun. She is always on the look out for things she thinks/knows I want. She did see the first couple Harry Potter movies in the theater, but it was long enough ago she couldn't remember his name off the top of her head.. haha
My mom has always supported my love of holidays, especially Halloween. While not as over-the-top as I am, she likes to decorate and craft...so I think I definitely got the bug from her.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, I saw that owl and wanted it so bad, lol. I'm jealous!


----------



## Jerry Fairchild

Found This last week at the Goodwill. only cost 6 rats and 6 bats


----------



## Deadna

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, while I didn't buy these, myself, I was given them. My boss at work is REALLY good at those claw machine games...it's unreal. Those are hard to win, and he wins them continuously! Anyway, he and his wife, my other boss, came in to the store today and gave me these! He saw Halloween ones and knew I loved Halloween, so he set out to win them for me, lol. The week before, he won me a Chicago Bears teddy bear. He is the king of the claw game!! They said there was a black cat Halloween one in there that they wanted to win me that was too tucked into the side to get yet...I wonder if I will be seeing that, soon, too, lol.
> View attachment 217981


I love the zombie! My husband is really good at the crane game too but he only manages to snag the stupid cute toy NEXT the the cool ones I want


----------



## icyuod2

Well I wasn't the one who found it but........ Vintage clown costume, free of charge. It's got a disgusting urine looking stain in the crotch but it just adds to the appeal 







It's a little small for me but 1/2 hour on the sewing machine, a little canvas, tea, paint and a new character was born for the haunt. (found the mannequin a few weeks back) Listening to Slip Knot may have been the inspiration to this old school creepy.


----------



## hallorenescene

stacyn, cut owl get up. and the little wizard boy. lol.
jerry, that is a cute treat bowl.
icy, it's a cool looking clown costume. but I would have to get the stain out. looks good on the prop too.


----------



## printersdevil

Jersey Devil what a buy. I love her!

Very creepy clown get up! 

Love the bowl with witches legs. Nice find and price.


----------



## pacman

Hi Guys , i know these items i got today are nowhere near as good as the stuff you get , but i think here in the U.K. we are starting to get the message across to some larger stores that there's a market here for Halloween products , and there's a store called The Range and they have a large amount of pretty good quality and good sized Halloween items for sale inc these two items i got today ..... i think they will look good in my haunted graveyard and i am so pleased finally we are getting some fairly good quality cheapish life-size props .


----------



## Neuf350Z

Picked up a red Fire & Ice spotlight today from Spirit. After trying to find this online only to see it sold out everywhere, I lucked out and got it at a local Spirit. There are only about 4 left so this seems like a popular item this season! I'm going to use it as a back light to my window silhouettes.


----------



## moonbaby345

pacman said:


> Hi Guys , i know these items i got today are nowhere near as good as the stuff you get , but i think here in the U.K. we are starting to get the message across to some larger stores that there's a market here for Halloween products , and there's a store called The Range and they have a large amount of pretty good quality and good sized Halloween items for sale inc these two items i got today ..... i think they will look good in my haunted graveyard and i am so pleased finally we are getting some fairly good quality cheapish life-size props .
> View attachment 218451
> View attachment 218452


I love that female prop!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i need to post some of mine


----------



## mariem

StacyN said:


> My mom sent this owl cloche as a surprise for me. She said she thought I would like it because she thought it was cute and it looked like something from "What's his name...the little wizard boy"  hahaha She knows I love Harry Potter.
> I really love the scroll he's holding.
> 
> View attachment 218364


Hahaha. Your mom sounds like fun. I love her choice. Such a nice surprise.

Marie


----------



## mariem

pacman said:


> Hi Guys , i know these items i got today are nowhere near as good as the stuff you get , but i think here in the U.K. we are starting to get the message across to some larger stores that there's a market here for Halloween products , and there's a store called The Range and they have a large amount of pretty good quality and good sized Halloween items for sale inc these two items i got today ..... i think they will look good in my haunted graveyard and i am so pleased finally we are getting some fairly good quality cheapish life-size props .
> View attachment 218451
> View attachment 218452


Nice props pacman. I especially like the ghost lady. I am happy for you that you can find some Halloween stuff in stores now.

Marie


----------



## pacman

Thanks mariem and moonbaby345 , oh and the eyes light up and flash on and fade off slowly on both creeps as well .


----------



## Haunted Nana

I found a cute t-shirt to add to my collection today.


----------



## hallorenescene

pacman, those are exquisite props. the face on the lady looks just like the faces used on such props as venetian Victoria and stone lady. she's wonderful. I would snatch up both those props if I had a chance. wow, great buy.
cute tshirt nana. a plus they glow in the dark.


----------



## printersdevil

Pacman, those are very nice. I love the lady!!!!


----------



## vampyrespro

Well, I didn't buy them today, but they just came in the mail! Vintage Halloween noisemakers!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh man vampy, boy do those bring back fond memories. when I was a kid, we used them. I love them.


----------



## milesmile73

I bought a grandfather clock at the local as is store for 8$. I tried to upload a photo but I couldn't do it. And in bummed bc I was so excited!


----------



## milesmile73

trying again


----------



## milesmile73

I love this forum! Between this and Pinterest, I have gone crazy (in a good way). It's nice to hear I'm not the only one who "goes overboard". I love the creativity and the challenge of doing it as inexpensively as possible


----------



## hallorenescene

miles, very pretty clock. what are your plans for it?


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Crossed the border to pick up a few goodies in my mailbox:

Harry Potters metal Leaky Cauldron Shop Sign, Charm School Witch Bracelet and lastly, the infamous Chattering Teeth.


The CVS teeth were not available in Canada but lucky for me, *DaveInTheGrave *offered to pick one up for me in North Carolina 
then ship it to my mail address in Washington State. What a doll! HF members are the greatest!


----------



## hallorenescene

very nice poco. I especially love the sign.


----------



## WitchyKitty

LOVE the sign!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumrtym

Got an e-mail from Victorian Trading Co outlet store and they had a Freda's Fright Light returned in perfect condition so I stopped by and purchased it at 30% off the $50 retail for $35 + tax. That's $10 more than I really wanted to spend on one, but oh well, first one they've had sent back. I'm going to cringe hard when HomeGoods or someone finally starts selling the Pumpkin Hollow Primitives by Kathy stuff and I find one $20 or under....I can see it coming, but this has been high on my want list for quite some time. I'm glad to see they are now shipping them with a great green bulb rather than the crappy amber. Makes a world of difference and saves me from needing to buy another bulb.

I'll post a picture later.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

No photo (sorry) but I bought the Villafane pose-able pumpkin arms at Publix. They are regularly $13.99, and are on sale for $10.99.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

hallorenescene said:


> very nice poco. I especially love the sign.











The sign was from Alivan's Master Wandmakers. 
www.alivans.com
They have a lot of Harry Potter related stuff as well as numerous types of wands and brooms.

I ordered it based on the sign details from the website:

_"Harry Potter Leaky Cauldron Metal Sign $21.95
This wonderful Leaky Cauldron sign is metal and a must have for every Harry Potter lover!" _
_Its finely crafted of wrought iron and measures 13 1/2 inches in height._

I have to agree - the quality is very good for the price so I'm quite pleased with this purchase.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

CzarinaKatarina said:


> No photo (sorry) but I bought the Villafane pose-able pumpkin arms at Publix. They are regularly $13.99, and are on sale for $10.99.


Did they just have the arms? any legs or stems? thats a decent price on the arms, I got a couple last year from CVS but I really want legs and a stem


----------



## printersdevil

Very nice grandfather clock. I would love one. 

I love the Leaky Cauldron sign,too.


----------



## frogkid11

vampy, where on earth did you find that collection of Halloween noisemakers? They are so cool and must have cost a pretty penny.


----------



## WitchyKitty

PoCoHauntGal said:


> View attachment 218701
> 
> 
> The sign was from Alivan's Master Wandmakers.
> www.alivans.com
> They have a lot of Harry Potter related stuff as well as numerous types of wands and brooms.
> 
> I ordered it based on the sign details from the website:
> 
> _"Harry Potter Leaky Cauldron Metal Sign $21.95
> This wonderful Leaky Cauldron sign is metal and a must have for every Harry Potter lover!" _
> _Its finely crafted of wrought iron and measures 13 1/2 inches in height._
> 
> I have to agree - the quality is very good for the price so I'm quite pleased with this purchase.


I LOVE Alivan's! Yes, like you said, they do sell tons of HP merchandise, plus their own merchandise, like brooms and the wands they are mostly known for, which are carved on a wood lathe. I have two of their crafted wands...one carved out of Willow, which I purchased, and another I won in one of their facebook contests, a Solitaire Wand carved out of Ebony, Blood Wood and Maple...which is gorgeous!
I love that sign, I would buy one, but I really have no where to put it at the moment, lol. Maybe someday. I could seriously buy that entire store, lol.


----------



## MummyOf5

PoCoHauntGal said:


> View attachment 218701
> 
> 
> The sign was from Alivan's Master Wandmakers.
> www.alivans.com
> They have a lot of Harry Potter related stuff as well as numerous types of wands and brooms.
> 
> I ordered it based on the sign details from the website:
> 
> _"Harry Potter Leaky Cauldron Metal Sign $21.95
> This wonderful Leaky Cauldron sign is metal and a must have for every Harry Potter lover!" _
> _Its finely crafted of wrought iron and measures 13 1/2 inches in height._
> 
> I have to agree - the quality is very good for the price so I'm quite pleased with this purchase.


I just looked at the website and checked the retail locations. There is one in Iowa! I'll have to go check them out sometime.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did they just have the arms? any legs or stems? thats a decent price on the arms, I got a couple last year from CVS but I really want legs and a stem


Just the arms


----------



## Lil Spook

Silk flower mini topiary tree at value village for $2.99

Put my spin on it using paint and a dollar tree Halloween scarf


----------



## kittyvibe

got these today, the picture holder is for my moms haunted hotel theme :3








For my mom;


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds Kitty Vibe. I love that picture holder.


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought Maud from Traditions. Mostly because I got sent a 20% off coupon for older merch & my great-grandmother was named Maude. I really would love to buy that whole ghost family but I'll start with Maud. If anyone is interested in buying anything the code is HJS26, it's only valid on pre-Halloween 2013 merchandise & it expires 10/2/14. One coupon per household.










Be prepared to lose several hours & lots of money once you click on the site. And don't be fooled by the name of the site, they have an amazingly HUGE Halloween collection. Lots of vintage & vintage repro, lots of handmade stuff too. I first saw them on Pumpkinrot's blog. Of course they have a ton of Christmas stuff too if you're into that too.

http://www.christmastraditions.com/VisitUs/Spooky2014/

I also just got this little guy in the mail. He's a vintage Dennison goblin & he's about 3 inches high & just the cutest little thing!!









I've also ordered this guy but haven't received him yet. His name is Bert the Beetle.


----------



## WitchyKitty

MummyOf5 said:


> I just looked at the website and checked the retail locations. There is one in Iowa! I'll have to go check them out sometime.


Just so you know, I am pretty sure these are not actual Alivan's stores listed on the site for locations...but are just other retail stores that carry some of their wands and HP merchandise. I am not sure how much of Alivan's merchandise these stores will carry. I went to a listed retailer once, and they had very little...though, who knows, maybe a store near you will carry more. It's been a few years or so since I went to one, so they could have started having more stuff at stores by now.
To see or buy the full amount of Alivan's merchandise, you should check out the online store. Alivan's website very often has terrific shipping deals...like just a few bucks...so just watch the home page. Also, if you join Alivan's facebook page, they sometimes give coupon codes to FB friends.


----------



## hallorenescene

lil spook, that turned out very nice.
kitty vibe, I love all of it.
rciag, maude is adorable. and I really love bert. he is very adorable.


----------



## moonbaby345

Garthgoyle said:


> Family Dollar had just a small selection, but I thought that these items were fantastic for the cost. Since the tags cannot be seen, each of the coffin-look LED pieces was $3 and available in two other color schemes (black/orange and black/purple), if anyone was curious. The mask has more subtle sequins and is not glittery, despite the title; like the coffins, there were others, although _way_ too bright for my tastes.
> 
> View attachment 216774


I went to Family Dollar store today and I bought the same black & white 3 coffin light's as you Garth.I also bought the purple owl candle for $1.I don't know if yours had that one.Mine didn't have the skull one that you bought.I really wanted the spider and ghost one too They also had an orange one with pumpkins on it.


----------



## Jerry Fairchild

Picked up this little lady for $15


----------



## hallorenescene

jerry, well worth the $15.00.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Great purchase for $15


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I stopped in WALMART and picked up two 36-inch skeletons and three 16-inch ones. Plan is to convert them into monkeys for my jungle/carnival themes. Walmart had halloween out but I didn't see much of anything else I wanted. This was one of their smaller stores. I went there specifically for these skeletons so at least I wasn't disappointed. 

Interesting thing on the 36-inch Walmart skellies was that their skull appears to screw off the backbone so if you are thinking of removing the skull for some reason from a skeleton this size, this might be the one to do it on.

Stopped in ROSS since people said more had come into their stores and found the same to be true at one of my stores. I posted a few pics in the ROSS thread. Left with a nice California Costume wig for under $5 and a silver-plated resin lion head plaque to match one I had bought weeks ago hoping for a second one down the road--so Yeah! They will be used in my Egyptian tomb theme on a pharaoh's arm chair and then reused on my carnival lion cage.


----------



## IshWitch

I picked this big boy up from Sam's tonight. $9.98, not bad for a big pumpkin like this in my neck o'the woods! Hope to get one or 2 more to carve, haven't carved one in a few years (just don't last but a few days here) and the thought of that heavenly aroma from a real candle sealed the deal!


----------



## Bethany

Got this a while ago. Don't think I ever posted a picture. Has some nice illistrations in it. I have it open to to put on the table in my witch's lair









Sorry the 2nd in blurry.


----------



## hallorenescene

ish, looks like a nice pumpkin. have fun carving it
Bethany, nice book. good find for your witches table.


----------



## IshWitch

Love that book Bethany! It's perfect
Thanks Hallo! I might even do a pattern out of one of my books, I must have a dozen of them by now, I especially like the kind with a back carving to shine on the wall.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

They e-mail you? Whoa, cool. How on earth do you make that happen?! You can tell me - we live north so you could beat us there anyway! 



sumrtym said:


> Got an e-mail from Victorian Trading Co outlet store and they had a Freda's Fright Light returned in perfect condition so I stopped by and purchased it at 30% off the $50 retail for $35 + tax. That's $10 more than I really wanted to spend on one, but oh well, first one they've had sent back. I'm going to cringe hard when HomeGoods or someone finally starts selling the Pumpkin Hollow Primitives by Kathy stuff and I find one $20 or under....I can see it coming, but this has been high on my want list for quite some time. I'm glad to see they are now shipping them with a great green bulb rather than the crappy amber. Makes a world of difference and saves me from needing to buy another bulb.
> 
> I'll post a picture later.


----------



## Zombiesmash

While on vacation in Minneapolis this past week I couldn't help but pick up some Halloween goodies. We don't have CVS in Boise so I was sure to stop by and get my teeth! Also picked up a skelly crow at Target. Also pictured are Spirit's bleeding bust and the DT motion-activated mice I picked up here at home.









Also, from a while back, I grabbed some used hardback books at a thrift store for detail pieces in the haunt:









I also found this paperback Edgar Allen Poe compilation from 1962. It won't go in the haunt but I'm happy to have it on my bookshelves.


----------



## printersdevil

DT motion mice????? Wow! You got some cool things!


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, awesome finds. I would love any one of those. how much was your crow skeleton from target?


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Crow skeleton is $8.00 at Target. They are limited at the different stores so check in advance if they have one on the stores location website.


----------



## a_granger

Bethany said:


> View attachment 219065
> 
> 
> Got this a while ago. Don't think I ever posted a picture. Has some nice illistrations in it. I have it open to to put on the table in my witch's lair.


OK I got to find one of those books. What great reference for a witches shelf.


----------



## Shadowbat

Found a Boney Bunch Eye Phone character at Goodwill for $4!!


----------



## osenator




----------



## CaliforniaGirl

An orange lantern, flame lights, fire and ice spot light from Grandin,



































Jack skellington
purple/orange string lights
candy box
fcg
I hope I Didn't miss anything.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

sorry second post


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

uh oh .. not sure wy there are 2 posts =/


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, I really dig that ghoul prop, those wall panels, and the hats. very nice.
az thanks, I really like the crows. i'll have to check out our target.
California girl, sweet buys. I have Victoria, the jumping spider, and helsa, they are awesome. I see you got pestilence, super prop. you got a lot of cool props.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

Thanks. I told my husband I really wanted to go out this year =) I wrote up a list and have been working through it. Yay ! I forgot I also bought a black ceramic owl, bloody gel handprints for the window, and some of those led candles. One I didn't realise screams when turned on .. doh ! I also bought those 3 stacked skulls that light up and change colour, and a haunted crystal ball =)


----------



## moonbaby345

Zombiesmash said:


> While on vacation in Minneapolis this past week I couldn't help but pick up some Halloween goodies. We don't have CVS in Boise so I was sure to stop by and get my teeth! Also picked up a skelly crow at Target. Also pictured are Spirit's bleeding bust and the DT motion-activated mice I picked up here at home.
> 
> View attachment 219154
> 
> 
> Also, from a while back, I grabbed some used hardback books at a thrift store for detail pieces in the haunt:
> 
> View attachment 219155
> 
> 
> I also found this paperback Edgar Allen Poe compilation from 1962. It won't go in the haunt but I'm happy to have it on my bookshelves.
> 
> View attachment 219156


That bleeding bust is so cool!I neber bought one thing from Spirit.To expensive.I just don't have the money.How much was it?I


----------



## Penumbra

I got this fantastic latex witch prop at a yard sale for $50. Super detailed and realistic, makes me miss the days when Spirit sold great stuff like this.


----------



## mickkell

Penumbra said:


> I got this fantastic latex witch prop at a yard sale for $50. Super detailed and realistic, makes me miss the days when Spirit sold great stuff like this.


Awesome,how come I cant find this kinda stuff,AAARRRRRGH


----------



## castledecalderon

you guys all find really cool stuff. I found a cute bird skeleton at Target. with a repaint he looks pretty good, i need to preposition the feet so he can perch but all in all, he was sort of cool for a small prop.


----------



## rockingthehomestead

I bought these!














http://m.zulily.com/event/103113?ref=back&pos=46&#13868150


----------



## GiggleFairy

Penumbra said:


> I got this fantastic latex witch prop at a yard sale for $50. Super detailed and realistic, makes me miss the days when Spirit sold great stuff like this.



OMG, I'm so jealous Penumbra! I have wanted her for years!!! *sigh*


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Penumbra said:


> I got this fantastic latex witch prop at a yard sale for $50. Super detailed and realistic, makes me miss the days when Spirit sold great stuff like this.


What!?!?! That thing is beautiful I would give anything for her. Wow , how big is she? Does she have a name, like a product name. I love her , you are sooo lucky.


----------



## Penumbra

Thanks GiggleFairy and disembodiedvoice. I'd say she's about 4' tall in her crouched position. She didn't come with any tags, but I know Spirit sold her in 2008 and called her "Wicked Witch".


----------



## CrystalRose

Found at various thrift stores over the weekend.



Found this guy at a yard sale for..10 dollars!!



Got this at Walgreens. He was on clearance for 22.99



This is a video of what he does.






Also got these two tombstones at Walgreens. They both light up.





Excuse the mess. All this stuff is out in my camper. We are doing a campground haunt in a few weeks


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

stopped at Halloween Town, snagged a Mr Creepy bust and two stones (Lenore and Orlock). plus a wood carved skull for the wall.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds, Crystal Rose!


----------



## CrystalRose

Thanks it was a fun finding all the stuff!


----------



## BlueFrog

Today I opened my mailbox to discover a dead swan inside. In most families I imagine a find like this would be a source of some distress, but to me it meant that my fortuitous, luck of the BIN evilBay purchase had arrived earlier than expected. I acquired her for a steal of a price, and in a condition that doesn't make me feel guilty for not using her as a traditional taxidermy mount. If I ever get my workspace cleared, she will be reborn into something creepy. Well, creepier than just being a headless dead corpse as she is now.

I also stopped inside a Spirit for the first time in years. Resisting the goodies was easier than I expected, although I did come home with some blow molded zombie rats because, well... Rats. And blow molds. And zombies and a 20% off coupon all rolled up in one. How could I not bring them home?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Poor swan


----------



## hallorenescene

penumbra, holy smackers, that prop is awesome. worth every penny and more.
rocking, those are very nice scarves.
crystal rose, you have some seriously great finds. picture 1. I want the shrieking spider, those ground stakes, and the lighted ghost. picture 2. I have that creepy guy. I love him. he's well worth $10.00. I got him after Halloween I believe from improvements on sale. I can't remember what I paid for him. picture 3. I remember that grim reaper at walgreens last year. I wanted one, but they were gone fast. he is awesome. picture 4. very nice tombstones.
bluefrog, blow mold zombie rats sound cool.


----------



## kittyvibe

Just wanted to update with some buys I dont think I posted. There are several items missing but its like party wear from joanns and dessert supplies. Though I will mention this, if your looking for the gummy cupcake topper eyeballs that Joanns is selling for almost $8, walmart has them for $2.50, they are exactly the same. Also WM had gummy DOD cupcake toppers. I wonder how long they last before use, no exp date on them. 









My new Clown girl, Zluto, neat skelly hand tattoo I meant to buy 2 of grrr








This has rainbow tights, a Marie Osmond doll, Star wars mini tin, DOD face tattoos, MLP Pinkie socks, pumpkin face stickers for my cotton candy bags, orange/black gloves, and best of all the huge swirl candy from DT








super cute owl nightlight, see video link at second pic (takes you to my photobucket) from Walmart










Was so happy to finally find these, I also got the siamese twins but they are on my mirror atm, also the cool lenticular to go with a skelly dog and P n S skelly.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, wow wow wow wow! I've never seen a girl clown mask before. she is very awesome. I am going to be looking for one of those. she is really delightful. I like how you have your skelly dressed up. very cute. the owl is very pretty. the candle is awesome. and I plan on getting some of those face posters. they are pretty creepy.


----------



## ooojen

I went to an Amish produce auction and got 40 pie pumpkins for $20. They were a good investment. We can eat a couple (pumpkin soup, pie, bread), carve a few, leave a few whole from now through Thanksgiving, and feed what we don't eat to the chickens. I have just a few chickens (for fresh eggs) and they love pumpkins. Now I just need to add a few large pumpkins to the mix.


----------



## BlueFrog

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Poor swan


If it's any consolation, the swan almost certainly died a natural death. Those buggers are far too valuable alive to be killed for feathers, meat, or skins - even skins in pristine condition (which this one is definitely not). 

Although this particular swan will be reborn into something more traditionally creepy, I admit to strongly considering mounting it as a swan. They're certainly scary when they charge an intruder, human or otherwise, determined at all costs to drive them away or kill them! Even though I'm going more "eerie elegant" for my next few haunts, I decided that even an attacking swan was a little too pretty and subtle to work for Halloween. All this taxidermy and animal parts really is in service to my display, I swear it!


----------



## Robin Graves

Wow !!! a lot of great finds. Ive added to my colletion also. I'll post pictures later today.


----------



## pacman

Wow kittyvibe what a haul , there's some great items there but my personal favorites are the pictures they are so cool , well done .


----------



## Robin Graves

Has anybody purchased the ghostly apparitions dvd from Spirit Halloween? I suggest you save your money, it's nothing like I thought it would be, not for the price they were asking for it. It only has 5 ghost apparitions and after the 3rd time around its gets old FAST.


----------



## Bethany

I haven't even been into Spirit this year. I am always leary of buying DVDs for the reason you mentioned.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Robin Graves said:


> Has anybody purchased the ghostly apparitions dvd from Spirit Halloween? I suggest you save your money, it's nothing like I thought it would be, not for the price they were asking for it. It only has 5 ghost apparitions and after the 3rd time around its gets old FAST.


Effects DVD aren't movies. They generally are very short clips of whatever (ghosts, shadows, blood writing, bats flying, etc) that you loop for your projection. Most kids are in and out of the area in under a few minutes and on to the next prop or house so they are intended to be quick and give a certain effect. The longest length of effects projection DVD would be for singing pumpkins for example where that track would be the length of a song. Not sure what you were expecting but didn't you visit their website and go through the different tracks before you bought? 

Actually I have to say AtmosFearFX has one of the better websites to give you an idea of what's on the DVDs, how you can customize it with different lighting sceanios for example and sometimes different backgrounds or horizontal/vertical sizing. Most other effects DVDs of this type don't offer you this kind of customization and I think that adds a lot of value to the average haunter. AtmosFearFX DVDs are pretty popular here on HF and I in fact have a few of them myself. I think they are well done and professional quality. I also own a handful of other effects DVDs, from snakes and bats moving across the screen, dead fish swimming, animations like eyeballs moving and blinking, and they all are short in length and meant to be looped. No customization as I recall on these, just pick a track from a small group of effects or settings and loop to play.

BTW if you bought the AtmosFearFX _Ghostly Apparitions_ DVD from Spirit you should have also received a second DVD as part of the current promo special, making each DVD a better deal than if you purchased them separately. Hope you used the 20% off Spirit coupon as well to save more money. ($49.99 for the combo less 20% runs 39.99/2 DVDs or 19.99 each). The retail on these is 39.99 individually, and 29.99 for the bonus older titles in the combo packs.


----------



## Robin Graves

Ghost of Spookie
Thanks for you comment. Yes I have the AtmosFearFX dvd. with the bouns dvd. I paid $41 and some change, You are correct on your comments, I guess I was just expecting a little more. Your right about the kids just staying a short while then leaving, yes i did see the promo of the dvd but I just thought they were only showing part of it (kinda like a movie trailer) . I was expecting a little more.


----------



## StanFam3

I found a really great plastic owl decoy on sale for $8 bucks at Walmart! It's probably about 16" high, and the head bobbles and swivels. I took it off, and I will be able to rig the eyes up to glow!!! Yay me!


----------



## printersdevil

Love that witch cling. where did it come from?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I went to a local thrift store today with intentions of finding something I could use for my son's Halloween costume. Well, I didn't find that, but I did find a candle stand with a little candle snuffer attached, a glass dome for a cloche (no bottom) and some red taper candles. I spent about $5 total on those. 










But even better, I found a table-top fountain that looks like stone hands holding a heart. It'll be awesome to pump some red colored water through this! I think I'm going to try and turn it into a tombstone, although that might be too big of a task for this year. I think The Hubster is going to be thrilled with this find! It was only $10, so I think it was a great deal!


----------



## hallorenescene

jen, nice finds. that fountain is awesome.


----------



## printersdevil

Great fountain. Love the stand and candle snuffer. I found a great brass one last year that I used in my witch travelling suitcase. Would love another.


----------



## Bethany

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I went to a local thrift store today with intentions of finding something I could use for my son's Halloween costume. Well, I didn't find that, but I did find a candle stand with a little candle snuffer attached, a glass dome for a cloche (no bottom) and some red taper candles. I spent about $5 total on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even better, I found a table-top fountain that looks like stone hands holding a heart. It'll be awesome to pump some red colored water through this! I think I'm going to try and turn it into a tombstone, although that might be too big of a task for this year. I think The Hubster is going to be thrilled with this find! It was only $10, so I think it was a great deal!


Wow Will the glass dome fit on the candle holder? That would be awesome! The fountain is great. I'd have it in my butcher's shop with red liquid or in the mad lab with highlighter water running through it. 



printersdevil said:


> Love that witch cling. where did it come from?


Witch Cling is from Dollar Tree, I think. I bought one, but now am questioning if it was DT or DG


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Yes, the dome does fit on the candle holder! I'm not sure if I will marry those two together or if I will put the glass dome on a cake stand I already have. I can't wait for The Hubster to come home from being away. I'm keeping the fountain a secret until he can see it in person.


----------



## kittyvibe

I got my witch cling from Dollar Tree :3


----------



## printersdevil

Isn't that cling awesome kittyvibe? I have one on my mirror in the hall bathroom and it has been there all year.


----------



## CrystalRose

Ordered the Spirit jumping spider while they still have the free shipping sale. Also got the Walgreens hanging Oogie.


----------



## GiggleFairy

kittyvibe said:


> Just wanted to update with some buys I dont think I posted. There are several items missing but its like party wear from joanns and dessert supplies. Though I will mention this, if your looking for the gummy cupcake topper eyeballs that Joanns is selling for almost $8, walmart has them for $2.50, they are exactly the same. Also WM had gummy DOD cupcake toppers. I wonder how long they last before use, no exp date on them.
> 
> View attachment 219906
> 
> 
> My new Clown girl, Zluto, neat skelly hand tattoo I meant to buy 2 of grrr
> View attachment 219907
> 
> 
> This has rainbow tights, a Marie Osmond doll, Star wars mini tin, DOD face tattoos, MLP Pinkie socks, pumpkin face stickers for my cotton candy bags, orange/black gloves, and best of all the huge swirl candy from DT
> View attachment 219909
> 
> 
> 
> Was so happy to finally find these, I also got the siamese twins but they are on my mirror atm . . .



kittyvibe, where did you get Zluto? Must . . . find . . . her! *drools* Is that skirt your skelly is wearing actually a rainbow bustle? If so, I have the same thing! Wore it on my 42nd birthday. (I wear a tutu every year on my birthday.) Who am I kidding, I wear one every year on my birthday and any time the mood strikes me. We only live once, right?!?!

I also have the Siamese twins and sent a cling to my victim, DieselFreak as well. They were really neat people. I know my "freaks!" Recognized them off the bat as Chang and Eng Bunker and sent her this info with her reaping: "Chang and Eng Bunker (May 11, 1811 – January 17, 1874) were the conjoined twin brothers whose condition and birthplace became the basis for the term "Siamese twins." Chang and his wife had 10 children; Eng and his wife had 11. In time, the wives squabbled and eventually two separate households were set up just west of Mount Airy, North Carolina in the community of White Plains – the twins would alternate spending three days at each home." They actually died on the same day of DIFFERENT ailments.


----------



## GiggleFairy

printersdevil said:


> Isn't that cling awesome kittyvibe? I have one on my mirror in the hall bathroom and it has been there all year.



printersdevil, I was taking pics of my visitors last night. You can see the skull portion of this window cling, but not the two hands. This thing has been on this window at least 5 years or more. I'm so glad I'm not the only one who leaves items out all year 'round. 










A pair of Mediterranean Geckos having dinner outside of my kitchen window. The skull and hand decorations (window clings) have been in this window for at least 5 years or so. The webs are real and belong to house spiders that reside inside of my kitchen window. I leave them alone, they leave me alone.


----------



## ooojen

I love the geckos! They're so cute.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I finally got myself a Pose N Stay Skellie!!!! I have been wanting one for years and could never afford one. After a lot of work, heartbreaks and headaches trying to get one this year, it has come to pass! 

Here he is doing up the dishes...gotta earn his keep, ya' know. Doesn't he look fancy in my leopard print apron??








Watching some tv, relaxing. Something must have been quite funny...








Had to borrow my phone to call someone...I have no idea who, though...


----------



## Skeletoncrew

I bought my skellies a pet, they are going to be so surprised when they come out of storage.  Need to find them a dog now.

CVS ..rang up $14.99 with card. 

Second pic .. Ernie wants to know what happened to it's fur?


----------



## GiggleFairy

WitchyKitty said:


> I finally got myself a Pose N Stay Skellie!!!! I have been wanting one for years and could never afford one. After a lot of work, heartbreaks and headaches trying to get one this year, it has come to pass!
> 
> Here he is doing up the dishes...gotta earn his keep, ya' know. Doesn't he look fancy in my leopard print apron??
> View attachment 220236
> 
> 
> Watching some tv, relaxing. Something must have been quite funny...
> View attachment 220237
> 
> 
> Had to borrow my phone to call someone...I have no idea who, though...
> View attachment 220238


I have skeletons, but not poseable skellys. Now that I know they do dishes, I'M SOLD!!! Thanks for the info WitchyKitty! 



Skeletoncrew said:


> I bought my skellies a pet, they are going to be so surprised when they come out of storage.  Need to find them a dog now.
> 
> CVS ..rang up $14.99 with card.
> 
> Second pic .. Ernie wants to know what happened to it's fur?



I bought him this year, too, Skeletoncrew. My daughter named him "Jinx". He got a good looking-over by my cat, Esmeralda, when he got home. I just love how inquisitive cats are. They're so much fun!


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> But even better, I found a table-top fountain that looks like stone hands holding a heart. It'll be awesome to pump some red colored water through this! I think I'm going to try and turn it into a tombstone, although that might be too big of a task for this year. I think The Hubster is going to be thrilled with this find! It was only $10, so I think it was a great deal!


Was that fountain originally designed for mundane use, and or is it specifically for Halloween? Because it sure as heck looks like hands squeezing a heart. I've been trying to figure out if the "heart" is maybe some sort of fruit, but the way those fingers are digging in, that fruit would be juice.


----------



## mb24

From Toysrus....


----------



## mickkell

Too funny Witchykitty.


----------



## Bethany

Skeletoncrew said:


> I bought my skellies a pet, they are going to be so surprised when they come out of storage.  Need to find them a dog now.
> 
> CVS ..rang up $14.99 with card.
> 
> Second pic .. Ernie wants to know what happened to it's fur?


If you have a Ross near by, check there for the dog. I've found the bull dog skeleton for $9.99.


----------



## dee14399

I found this guy at the thrift shop today! Totally love him!


----------



## GiggleFairy

dee14399 said:


> I found this guy at the thrift shop today! Totally love him!
> View attachment 220306


He's awesome!


----------



## Bethany

dee14399 said:


> I found this guy at the thrift shop today! Totally love him!
> View attachment 220306


he is special. Such a cutey.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

LurkerNDdark said:


> Was that fountain originally designed for mundane use, and or is it specifically for Halloween? Because it sure as heck looks like hands squeezing a heart. I've been trying to figure out if the "heart" is maybe some sort of fruit, but the way those fingers are digging in, that fruit would be juice.


I think it was designed for Halloween. I haven't been able to find out any information about it - there's no real markings on it that I can see. It didn't have a box but it did have an instruction sheet. No brand info though. I've searched online but haven't found any images of it. The best I can tell is that maybe the fountain was made for Spirit stores as a past Halloween prop. And that's mostly a guess based on other table top fountains I've seen online. 

I like it though! Can't wait to see it with red "blood" running through it!


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, cool skelly. I love your cat. he's very pretty.


----------



## hallorenescene

mb24, your pumpkin gang is sweet.
dee, I have that skeleton guy. I like him too. his head is so big for his body.


----------



## ooojen

dee14399 said:


> I found this guy at the thrift shop today! Totally love him!
> 220306


He's fantastic-- excellent find!


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> witchykitty, cool skelly. I love your cat. he's very pretty.


Thanks, Ty is actually a "she", though! When we got her she was a tiny baby, and everyone though she was a boy...so, we named "him" Ty. Then, we found out Ty was actually a girl, and she already knew her name, so we left it as Ty, figuring it could still be a girl name, lol. She's my oldest of my four. She's in charge of us all.
It seems she has an interest in my new skellie, lol. She was just up by him, she checked him out, then decided to sit with him, lol. She's so cute. I wonder what she would do if I found myself a skellie kitty, lol...probably take it in as her baby...or it would be her mortal enemy. There is no middle ground with her, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

mb24 said:


> From Toysrus....
> 
> View attachment 220248


I really like this. It makes me want to watch the show, lol. Love "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!"


----------



## Bethany

Didn't buy it. Was a gift from a friend who refers to me as his 2nd mom. He came to FL a few weeks ago & we picked him up at the airport, brought him to our house for a homemade dinner ( lasagna & garlic bread) visited for a while then took him to his hotel in Disney. Received these from him today.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

Today I bought a monstrous spider







And a groundbreaker







Yay =)


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, what a sweet person and what a sweet gift.
California girl, you be one lucky girl. those are 2 nice props.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Just ordered the 6 ft. Hanging Medusa Prop (made by Forum Novelties). I've wanted to buy it the last couple of years...finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## hallorenescene

the crow, it's a very cool medusa prop. menards has a cool one out this year.


----------



## The Crow 1994

hallorenescene said:


> the crow, it's a very cool medusa prop. menards has a cool one out this year.


I saw that one today, too. My wife REALLY liked it. I probably would have pulled the trigger on it had the mouth moved during the animation.


----------



## hallorenescene

I guess I didn't notice about the mouth. I liked the way it moved, and how it lit up. the one you're getting is very awesome looking too. I think it would be a toss up. I guess it would come down to pricing.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

The crow, wow never seen anything like that before. That will be so scary !


----------



## The Crow 1994

hallorenescene said:


> I guess I didn't notice about the mouth. I liked the way it moved, and how it lit up. the one you're getting is very awesome looking too. I think it would be a toss up. I guess it would come down to pricing.


Well, the one we're getting was about $50 more than the animatronic Medusa, but it's one of those props I've been eyeballing for a few years now. Finally decided to pull the trigger tonight. I don't think you could go wrong with either one.


----------



## kittyvibe

my sisters name is Tai, pronounced "Ty", so I think its a universal name. She was named after a figure skater. 



WitchyKitty said:


> Thanks, Ty is actually a "she", though! When we got her she was a tiny baby, and everyone though she was a boy...so, we named "him" Ty. Then, we found out Ty was actually a girl, and she already knew her name, so we left it as Ty, figuring it could still be a girl name, lol. She's my oldest of my four. She's in charge of us all.
> It seems she has an interest in my new skellie, lol. She was just up by him, she checked him out, then decided to sit with him, lol. She's so cute. I wonder what she would do if I found myself a skellie kitty, lol...probably take it in as her baby...or it would be her mortal enemy. There is no middle ground with her, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah the crow, they are both very cool looking. you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Bethany said:


> If you have a Ross near by, check there for the dog. I've found the bull dog skeleton for $9.99.


Thanks Bethany .. I'll try to get up check ours out this weekend.


----------



## Bethany

The Crow 1994 said:


> Well, the one we're getting was about $50 more than the animatronic Medusa, but it's one of those props I've been eyeballing for a few years now. Finally decided to pull the trigger tonight. I don't think you could go wrong with either one.


hands down no choice for me. The one you got would have been the one!!


----------



## mickkell

The Crow 1994 said:


> Just ordered the 6 ft. Hanging Medusa Prop (made by Forum Novelties). I've wanted to buy it the last couple of years...finally pulled the trigger.


Their site says Wholesale only,how did you buy from them?


----------



## The Crow 1994

mickkell said:


> Their site says Wholesale only,how did you buy from them?


Sorry for the confusion. We didn't buy from that online site, they just had the best pictures to show what the prop looks like. We bought it from Trendy Halloween. It was a couple of bucks more than Halloween Asylum, who did not have any in stock and are not going to get any more in before Halloween (according to Nancy). Also, with Trendy Halloween, if you sign up to be on the mailing list you get a 15% off coupon code via email almost immediately. So, the coupon code basically cancelled the cost of shipping the prop to me. Total cost paid...$207.07


----------



## osenator




----------



## LairMistress

I was pretty disappointed in today's shopping trip. I saw very little in new merchandise that I liked.

At Goodwill, I found a medium sized battery op Jack o'lantern for 5 bucks, a flying bat for 1 buck, and a scratched up ghost blow mold made by Grand Venture (1997) for 5 bucks...no light cord. Neither the Jack o'lantern nor the bat work.  I scrubbed on the blow mold, and think I can get it up to snuff and replace its cord.

The one thing that I went there for was gone! It had been there for weeks, but it wasn't something I truly needed, until a new project came up. Ugh! I really needed it, too!

I did find squeaking mice at DT today, they finally got them out. I also picked up a multi-colored fire and ice light at Lowes.

It looks way better at home than it did in the store. I almost talked myself out of it!

I also found a set of Pumpkin Hollow cemetery accessories for Lemax scenes, 5 bucks. A set of Halloween tree ornaments, 3 bucks...Oh, and I found a solar dancing Pumpkin Man from DT at Goodwill, too. It was 2 bucks, but I was sad to have missed it last year, and it was still in its package, so yeah, i paid double for the little guy. 

Oh, oh, oh! Last, but not least, a Nightmare Before Christmas Jack figure of him standing at the Christmas door, 2 bucks, @ 5 Below. It's small like their other NBC figures. Pix ASAP! 

Aaaaand, my super sweet boyfriend bought me a hanging porch lantern, to replace our crappy light. It's going to be awesome year round, but especially the holidays!


----------



## Bethany

I bought my first funkin (sp?) Got the largest white one at Michael's. They were 50% off and there is a coupon that gives you 25% off your entire purchase including sale items!! FYI their Spooky Town is 50% off also. 

Joann's had the same deal of 25% off including sale items so I bit the bullet & bought the wilton small 3D skull mold. Going to use to make my Mad Scientist's head. Also picked up some purple & black striped tights for my maniquin legs I bought 2 ? years ago.  It is now an upsidedown witch in a Cauldron.  Will take pics over the weekend.


----------



## osenator




----------



## printersdevil

I bought this costume at Wally's Party Factory on clearance today for $4.99. It is for texaslucky's youngest one Nevaeh. I figured at that price I could buy it even if she didn't like it. She loves the picture and wants to wear it. Yeah.








This lovely witch is what took me back to Wally's today. I saw her on Sunday and tried to buy her. They had two and neither worked. One was just a display with none of the electronics in it. This one had the parts, but something was wrong. I asked if they would sell her broken. I don't care about the sound. They checked with manager and called me earlier in the week and said I could have her for $16 and some change. Score!!! She does not have a body, but only a long piece of cloth for clothing. I just love that wart and witchy face. 







Here is another photo of her trying to drive my SUV. The price tag showed it was originally $49 something marked down to $24 something and I got her for $16. I am very happy with her.


----------



## Haunted Nana

The Crow 1994 said:


> Just ordered the 6 ft. Hanging Medusa Prop (made by Forum Novelties). I've wanted to buy it the last couple of years...finally pulled the trigger.


Wow this Medusa is scary.LOL


----------



## texaslucky

printersdevil, I guess that one is going to magically appear in the house, too? I can just hear you, but don't you remember her from last year. LOL. Still can't believe he has not asked about the big 6 foot red witch and the fortune teller that is full size, too. You are killing me. Guess dad is to busy trying to not have to stare at all those maniquin heads in the living room with the pVC bodies.


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, that will be a cool pumpkin column. and I liked the spider bushes and the purple ghoul
printer, I think that costume is cute. I can see why your granddaughter would love that costume. and of course, costumes make great props. about that witch. I LOVE HER. she has an awesome face. so witchy.


----------



## texaslucky

Wonder if they would sell the other witch that was display. I wouldn't mind having one for my big living room. I would help keep your secret if you help me get one!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LairMistress, I was glad to see that you liked the Lowes Multi-colored Fire & Ice spotlight. I had searched for it yesterday on their site to see if any stores in my area had it and they don't and aren't expected to get them in stock in 7 days either. Means I'd have to order it, so was on the fence. I'd like to use it for a stained-glass window look on either vampire castle windows or a gothic cemetary ruins scene on some future halloween set up. I'm afraid if I don't pick it up this year they may not offer it next if it doesn't sell well.


----------



## Deadna

Got the CVS howling dog skull from my awesome mom who got a flu shot and a $5 certificate making it less than $7!


----------



## LairMistress

GoS, if I can manage to get a good video of it, I will post it. I'm having phone issues, and that's my only camera. I am glad that I got it though.  I think it works for my scene, because it's on the scarier side of whimsical, I guess. Not gory, but not cute, just basic creatures for the most part.


----------



## StanFam3

I ventured and hour and a half away to a larger town, What fun!

At CVS: skelly cat and crow, as well as chattering teeth
Target: witch hats
Michaels: two cool candle holders, both skulls
Spirit Store: witch noses and a spider for display

Best of all - I got to eat DELICIOUS pizza at a Mellow Mushroom!


----------



## mickkell

My Spirit Halloween mask came today,overall looks good but very hard to operate.Might turn it into a prop.







Little disappointed in it.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Deadna said:


> Got the CVS howling dog skull from my awesome mom who got a flu shot and a $5 certificate making it less than $7!


Haven't seen the dog skull can you take pictures and post?? Thanks


----------



## 22606

Spectacular purchases.

I bought these at Michaels today. They were already marked down a good amount, plus I had a coupon for an additional 25% off, so all barely cost more than the candelabra by itself would have at normal price ($30); after gawking at it for years, the huge, blingy piece finally came home with me, for $11.25 The calendar's photos are astoundingly beautiful and suitable for framing, if anyone else is into black-and-white images of nature.


----------



## Paint It Black

WOW. Nice snag on the candelabra, Garth. And the calendar idea is a good one!


----------



## hallorenescene

mickkell, it's still an impressive looking mask.
garth, I like the candelabra, jars, and boxes. nice score.


----------



## payitforward surprise

CrystalRose, I have that caretaker/tombstone prop and I love it! I bought him on sale after Halloween a couple years ago and forgot! So, when I pulled the box out of the storage unit, I had NO idea what it was... I put it together and was pleasantly surprised!! You will be happy you got him! Great finds!


----------



## payitforward surprise

Oooops... posted using wrong name!! lol


----------



## mariem

mickkell said:


> My Spirit Halloween mask came today,overall looks good but very hard to operate.Might turn it into a prop.
> View attachment 220719
> 
> Little disappointed in it.


I am sorry to hear you are disappointed in your mask. It sucks when you are sooo looking forward to having something. Nice looking mask though. 

Marie


----------



## mariem

I love your candelabra Garth. Good find.

Marie


----------



## mariem

I went on an out of town shopping trip today and picked up a few things. Nothing fancy but I will post a picture tomorrow. I left early this morning and just got home so I am exhausted and going to snuggle into bed with a movie or a book. It is raining like crazy outside so it is a night to relax. My son and our dog have gone out of town for a few days so I have the house to myself and I plan to take advantage of the time to do absolutely nothing unless I get a burst of energy and clean my bedroom tomorrow. I am hoping the rain keeps up and I can be a lazy sloth for a day and not have to do anything. 

Marie


----------



## mickkell

If it was easier to operate it would be OK.I had it on for a few minutes and my nose still hurts,it feels like it has a 10lb pull to open it.


----------



## hallorenescene

mickell, ouch, that doesn't sound good.


----------



## Deadna

Haunted Nana said:


> Haven't seen the dog skull can you take pictures and post?? Thanks


This is Ghostofspookys pic
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=214596&d=1410480820


----------



## Zombie Sean

I bought Limbless Jim, which might be one of my favorite props ever...










and...

This guy, which is pretty rad too!


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, cool dog prop.
zombie, 2 very cool props


----------



## icemanfred

mickkell said:


> My Spirit Halloween mask came today,overall looks good but very hard to operate.Might turn it into a prop.
> View attachment 220719
> 
> Little disappointed in it.


what is hard to operate the jaw?
I remember seeing on you tube videos on modifying it.
maybe check there for ideas. maybe just needs a better fit around your chin

go to 2:20 into this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtVc1944f_Y


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Unintentional score! Went to flea market but was not supposed to buy anymore stuff because I'm in put together mode not creating mode but I could not leave her behind for $20.00


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Unintentional score! Went to flea market but was not supposed to buy anymore stuff because I'm in put together mode not creating mode but I could not leave her behind for $20.00
View attachment 220842


----------



## mickkell

icemanfred said:


> what is hard to operate the jaw?
> I remember seeing on you tube videos on modifying it.
> maybe check there for ideas. maybe just needs a better fit around your chin
> 
> go to 2:20 into this video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtVc1944f_Y


Ya,the Videos make it look easy,I had it tight to my chin and face too.Not sure how to free it up without destroying it.Guess my head is "Abby-normal".


----------



## mariem

I didn't buy anything really cool like your guys finds. I just got a lot of odds & ends for my witches den and stuff to put in my apothacary jars. I found a plastic raven that can sit in the tree beside the deck; luckily the plastic will not get damaged if it rains and nobody is going to look closely at it on Halloween night & I got a couple of smaller styro ones with feathers. I also managed to find a witch for $19.99 and I also found a witch's hat at Dollarama for a couple of bucks that has creatures on it. Kinda gross looking but I like it. I also picked up a table runner and a couple of small styro tombstones that I am going to add to a future tombstone that I plan to make.

































Marie


----------



## mariem

I also found an orange witch hat (Dollarama) and was stoked to find some small witch legs (Walmart). I love it when I can save myself some time and not have to make everything. I am going to use the hat and legs to make a witch wreath and repurpose the ugly tutu that I got at the Thrift Store. 









Marie


----------



## pacman

Looks like you did pretty well to me mariem , and the price was very good as well from what i can see , compared to what we pay over here across the pond , i like the witch and the fake birds .... well done


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

For anyone looking for the Villafane pumpkin arms, legs and stem, they're available as a set from Plow & Hearth: http://www.plowhearth.com/mobi/poseable-pumpkin-vine-arms-and-legs.htm

Cost is $29.95, but today only (10/04) SEE BELOW, they're offering Free Shipping (on orders over $25) with the code: FREESHIP25

EDITED: Sorry for any confusion. Had misread the e-mail. Was from yesterday (10/03), not today.


----------



## CrystalRose

Stopped at Walgreens and got these two guys.





Then stopped at Spirit and got the Haunted Lantern since I had a coupon. I'm going to put it in the hand of my angel of death skellie


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, the props you can do her up as. phenomenal find, and a great price. wise decision
mariem, I like that vampire head in the first photo. that witches hat is so funky it's a must have. you got a great deal on that awesome witch. she is selling at either oriental trading post, of improvements catalog for it seems around $50. I love her. that witch hat and legs will make a wonderful wreath. one could also make a crashed witch out of that.
crystal, I'm going to have to go recheck my wal greens, I don't remember anything like them. they are awesome. nice lantern too.


----------



## printersdevil

Mariem, I love the witch, and both witches hat, especially the unique one. The orange hat and legs will make a great wreath. Nice scores!

I also don't remember those from Walgreens.


----------



## hallorenescene

I just received an email from oriental trading post that sir Reginald is on sale today till midnight for $54.98.


----------



## mariem

pacman said:


> Looks like you did pretty well to me mariem , and the price was very good as well from what i can see , compared to what we pay over here across the pond , i like the witch and the fake birds .... well done


You are right pacman. I did do pretty well. I rephrased my comment when I noticed I had said I bought a bunch of junk; I meant odds and ends. 

Walmart
The plastic crow was $4
Table runner $3
Tombstones $2 each
Witch legs $3 each
Vampire head $3
Bag of skulls $3
Vampire teeth $1 each

Dollarama
Small crows $1 each
Severed fingers & eyeballs on plate $2
Plastic rat $2.50
Witch hats $3 each
Styro skull $3

Bargain Shop/Red Apple
Witch $19.99

I don't really need much for my decorating since I don't do a huge haunt so it is usually just small stuff for me. The witch was my first prop purchase. The only reason I bought it was because I was surprised to see her at $19.99 since I usually see it online for a lot more. The only things I need are skellies. Believe it or not I don't own a single skellie. They are usually so expensive, if I can even find them around here, and if I order them online the shipping puts them out of range for me. I will keep looking for some inexpensive ones. I am pretty happy with my little haul though.

Marie


----------



## mariem

hallorenescene said:


> scorpion, the props you can do her up as. phenomenal find, and a great price. wise decision
> mariem, I like that vampire head in the first photo. that witches hat is so funky it's a must have. you got a great deal on that awesome witch. she is selling at either oriental trading post, of improvements catalog for it seems around $50. I love her. that witch hat and legs will make a wonderful wreath. one could also make a crashed witch out of that.
> crystal, I'm going to have to go recheck my wal greens, I don't remember anything like them. they are awesome. nice lantern too.


Thanks hallorenescene. I am going to put the vampire head in a jar or something. I am not sure yet. I was surprised to see the witch at that price, especially in our local Bargain Store. I usually see it online for a lot more. The hat is kinda cool with the mice (?) going in and out of it. 

I made a crashing witch last year that was inspired by Dave Lowe. I had some siding and a small piece of plywood that I saved from our renos a couple years ago. Luckily for me I rarely throw anything away if I think I may have a use for it. Here is a picture of my crashing witch.


















Marie


----------



## mariem

printersdevil said:


> Mariem, I love the witch, and both witches hat, especially the unique one. The orange hat and legs will make a great wreath. Nice scores!
> 
> I also don't remember those from Walgreens.


Thanks Printersdevil.

I got the witch hats at Dollorama for $3 each and the witch from the Bargain Shop/Red Apple Store. I was really surprised when I saw it on the store flyer for $19.99, especially since it is a local store. I have to travel about 1 1/2 hours to shop out of town and then on my way home I stopped in at the other store a couple miles from my house and get my best purchase of the day. Crazy. 

Marie


----------



## pacman

A good haul indeed mariem , I find my best buys are ones i have waited for and been lucky enough to get cheaper than if i rushed in , there,s nothing more satisfying with Halloween than getting a really good prop or decorating piece at a bargain price , and i too am a sucker for skellies , i have over the years got 3 x pose and stay skellies and they are always in any haunt i do , i think because as i kid i was terrified of skeletons or half skeleton ghosts etc , lol , well i guess thats why anyway . Its not often we get bargains with Halloween stuff even after the holiday most places just take there stock off the shelves for next year and we don't usually get mark down stock like you do in the states . The witch is well cool as well for that price well done and i hope you have luck with your skellies , i will keep my fingers crossed for you .


----------



## frogkid11

I picked up another Gemmy Dead Eye Drake at a sale for $60. He is in like new condition complete with microphone and the original box.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Marie I love how you incorporated a siding panel with your crashed witches legs. Really clever and the overall look is fabulous. 

Frogkid, now I'm jealous. What a great find there with your pirate. I got too late into the prop buying stage when I started in earnest collecting for halloween deocrations and he was already discontinued. To get him in such good condition and at a non-ebay price like that surely made your day. I bought a Gemmy pirate last year or the year before from Lowes and while he is still nice it's still not Dead Eye Drake. The Gemmy pirates are kind of goofy looking and have a lot of young ToTer appeal.


----------



## osenator

I did get some new stuff this weekend, not in the pics below, will post tomorrow night...


----------



## osenator

*My 2014 purchases and projects up to date, since last Friday.*

This I had bought since last Friday... got some news toys, this weekend, I need to take vids and pics later...


----------



## Haunted Nana

mariem said:


> Thanks hallorenescene. I am going to put the vampire head in a jar or something. I am not sure yet. I was surprised to see the witch at that price, especially in our local Bargain Store. I usually see it online for a lot more. The hat is kinda cool with the mice (?) going in and out of it.
> 
> I made a crashing witch last year that was inspired by Dave Lowe. I had some siding and a small piece of plywood that I saved from our renos a couple years ago. Luckily for me I rarely throw anything away if I think I may have a use for it. Here is a picture of my crashing witch.
> 
> View attachment 221110
> 
> 
> View attachment 221111
> 
> 
> 
> Marie


I love the crashing witch.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

mariem said:


> Thanks hallorenescene. I am going to put the vampire head in a jar or something. I am not sure yet. I was surprised to see the witch at that price, especially in our local Bargain Store. I usually see it online for a lot more. The hat is kinda cool with the mice (?) going in and out of it.
> 
> I made a crashing witch last year that was inspired by Dave Lowe. I had some siding and a small piece of plywood that I saved from our renos a couple years ago. Luckily for me I rarely throw anything away if I think I may have a use for it. Here is a picture of my crashing witch.
> 
> View attachment 221110
> 
> 
> View attachment 221111
> 
> 
> 
> Marie


Very nicely done! I've always wanted to do this Dave Lowe-inspired prop too.


----------



## hallorenescene

mariem, I love crashing WITCHES. they are a fetish of mine. I loved what you did. the siding idea was brilliant. that dave gives amazing ideas.
frog kid, dead eye drake is superb.
osenator, I want half your luck. you got some great deals


----------



## LairMistress

I still don't have pix, but hopefully will later!

I bought a larger electric Jack o'lantern that is similar to one of the small ones that I bought recently. I also picked up a pretty cool lenticular that's almost 3 ft tall, from Shopko.

I went back to DT for more squeaking mice, but they're gone.  There was a lone spider at the bottom of the box!

Oh, and a real pumpkin from Aldi's, for 2.29.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up these magnify glasses 









and these mugs


----------



## printersdevil

I had to take my nephew home today and was pretty close to a Michaels and 99 Cent stores, so I made a side trip. I picked up several cool witch faces on mirrors made of cardboard and several of monsters or zombies (I am not sure which I grabbed). I also picked up a cheesy looking broom with plastic straw. I think I might be able to use it for a Maleficient prop for a tombstone. It is not as big as I would want, but for the tombstone it will probably work. If not it was a buck!

I also stopped in Party City and picked up a couple of games for texaslucky's party. I know that she worked trying to make a LimBo sitck out of bamboo and skulls and couldn't get them to attach. So, I bought a blow up limbo sitck for the kids and a twister type game for little kids. I think she has an adult sized one.

At Michael's I was really disappointed. The last Halloween season that I was in a Michael's they had full size props. It was mostly glitter and things I didn't like. I did pick up some of the small skelly hands I have been wanting. Thanks Bethany for the heads up about them carrying them! I also go some different looking eyeballs and some small skulls.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice finds. I love the magnifying glasses. they remind me of the book marks you use to make


----------



## celipops

*Iron Medallion / Compass-ish?*

My friend salvaged this from the garbage this past saturday... Love the Look.. not sure what to do with it it. It's quite heavy.


----------



## hallorenescene

celipops, it's very pretty. all I can think is a sun dial outside.


----------



## dawnski

Can't believe someone threw that out. You could put skull heads in those loopy parts in the center. Maybe put some red material behind the wheel. Very gothic looking. If you have a buffet area, you could lay it on the table and use those spaces to put elevated food trays (or candles). You could stuff Spanish moss under it and have little mice and things scurrying all over it. Would be a nice centerpiece for the table. Pretty cool item!



celipops said:


> My friend salvaged this from the garbage this past saturday... Love the Look.. not sure what to do with it it. It's quite heavy.


----------



## moonbaby345

Saki.Girl said:


> picked up these magnify glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these mugs


Oh,I love that black & purple mug!


----------



## LairMistress

As promised, pictures!










^^Goodwill blow mold $5










^^Goodwill find, big box of cemetery items, more stones and bone fence than in picture, $5, unfortunately, the pillars are broken off and missing, and top of one stone is gone, and there should be a skull in the tree, it was in the bottom of the box.










^^ Five Below now has a set of Christmas NBC figures. I only bought the one of him with the door to Christmas Town, though. I didn't see the need for four Jacks.










^^ Replaced our crappy porch light with this beauty! $40 on clearance at Lowes!










^^my 3 new Jack o'lanterns from Goodwill. Center one isn't working, may need to replace the whole light section...or just bulb? Have to unscrew light fixture to get to bulb, though!










Lenticular from Shopko, $4.79! The white line is from my flash. Taken from different angles so you can see it both ways. It's over 2 ft tall, closer to 3 ft. I've never seen one so large before!

I have a few more pix, I guess I didn't get everything. I'll have to make a new post for that.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice blow mold and I love the lenticular. what a great find. Those JOL are my favorite though. I just love them and wish I had a ton more.


----------



## ooojen

Great hauls! It's fun to see stuff that I don't see available around here.
My contribution for the day, just delivered--









It's a taxidermy wolf's head rug form. I've been looking at the Grandin Road Scarewolf rug. I like it, but I'm not completely sold on the face. I figured out that for similar cost I could make my own more realistic model (fake fur). It won't howl, but I'm ok with that.

Sheesh! After a walk through the big, dark editing forest, I finally found my way out the other side


----------



## LairMistress

Thanks folks!  The flash line through the lenticular hides the evil tree face a little, I didn't see that before. The blow mold is missing the light, and it's pretty scratched up. I still think it was worth it though, my 3 yr old loves them. I can replace the light cord, and he doesn't care if it's scratched. I can probably get my $5 back out of it someday when he's tired of them...or maybe he will want to keep them like I did with my parents' Chrismtas blow molds. 

The JoLs are my favorite, too, pd! I used to have a big collection of them, but some got lost in the cross-country move. So now I pick them up when I see them at thrift stores and garage sales; especially if they're ones that I don't already have. Usually if I have one like it, I leave it for someone else. 

I have more pictures to add, but my camera (phone) isn't cooperating at the moment. I'll post them ASAP.


printersdevil said:


> Nice blow mold and I love the lenticular. what a great find. Those JOL are my favorite though. I just love them and wish I had a ton more.


----------



## Trex

I picked up a vintage Victor Anderson lentograph at Hope Mission Thrift store Saturday ~ everything was 50% that day!! 

Paid $3.00!! I have distrssed the frame, but will not touch the lentograph. This will be hanging in our nursery!!


----------



## westlondon_boy

picked up this bad boy for £15


----------



## osenator




----------



## osenator




----------



## osenator




----------



## Saki.Girl

this massive spider web. 2 large spiders huge cladren, witch


----------



## hallorenescene

pretty light lair. and I love your blow mold. such a cutie. and I'm going to have to check out our shopko, I like that lenticular.
trex, I've never seen a picture like that before. that is really different. I like it.
westlondonboy, looks like a fun purchase.
osenator, you got some more cool props. I love your lady. she's very similar to one I have, although mine doesn't have movement.
saki, your witch, webs and spiders are fabulous.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the big spider, saki. The witch is also awesome. Where did you find her?


----------



## mariem

Thank you Haunted Nana. I loved Dave Lowes crashing witch and when I remembered that I had some extra house siding I was so happy. It was easy to make.

Marie


----------



## mariem

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Very nicely done! I've always wanted to do this Dave Lowe-inspired prop too.


Thank you SMC. It was a easier to make than I thought it would be. Finding someone to help me hang it took the longest. 

Marie


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Love the big spider, saki. The witch is also awesome. Where did you find her?


got the witch at ross she talks she was beat up and marked down so i got her for 12.00 and fixed her back up


----------



## printersdevil

Mariem, I love crashed witches. Yours is great! 

Saki, what a great price. I got a good witch earlier in the week that was marked down and when they pulled it down for me it was broken so they discounted even more. I posted her on this thread. I need one or two more to hang from my wooden beams in the living area. I am trying to use all witches this year. I will head to Ross to check them out.


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonbaby345 said:


> Oh,I love that black & purple mug!


that is from disney land it is the haunted mansion mug


----------



## Saki.Girl

dee14399 said:


> I found this guy at the thrift shop today! Totally love him!
> View attachment 220306


oh i have him he is so cool


----------



## roach

osenator said:


> View attachment 221524


Where did you get here ? I could use something like that in my graveyard !


----------



## osenator

I got her at Audrey's castle, in Kingston. Maybe the one in Ottawa have her too? She is a cool prop!


----------



## doto

roach said:


> Where did you get here ? I could use something like that in my graveyard !


Audreys is 1 complex away from my office. I will check at lunch for you. They were supposed to get their 2014 decor in last week, and I haven't been by yet.


----------



## roach

doto said:


> Audreys is 1 complex away from my office. I will check at lunch for you. They were supposed to get their 2014 decor in last week, and I haven't been by yet.


Thanks a lot !


----------



## mickkell

I went to GW today and got a Yamaha amp for 50 bux and this spraker for 4 bux,both work great.Going to use them for my Atmosfear projection project.


----------



## dawnski

Picked up some lighting today. A Spirit Halloween candelabra and an Edison bird cage wax warming lamp. Plan to put some lavender in there and set up a story if guests catch the scent of lavender, it is a resident spirit. It looks very steampunk.


----------



## hallorenescene

mikkel, looks like you found some nice finds.
dawnski, 2 very cool props.


----------



## mariem

I bought a bag of bones for my cememtery. When I got home I was digging through my stuff in the basement trying to find the "Spooky" sign I bought a couple years ago to use on the wreath I am making and I found another bag of bones. *sigh*

Oh well...you can never have enough bones. 

Marie


----------



## CassintheUK

Found an awesome item in the UK just in time for my 4th annual 29th birthday. 



Anyone guess what song it's playing?

Found this at an American base I'm Germany years ago. Still works like a charm!


----------



## ooojen

CassintheUK said:


> Found an awesome item in the UK just in time for my 4th annual 29th birthday.
> 
> ...
> Anyone guess what song it's playing?
> ...
> 
> Found this at an American base I'm Germany years ago. Still works like a charm!


I cheated and listened-- cute! Have a great birthday!


----------



## 22606

CassintheUK said:


> Found an awesome item in the UK just in time for my 4th annual 29th birthday.
> 
> Anyone guess what song it's playing?


Fourth annual 29th birthday, huh? Have a good one. I am going to yell out, "Ding-Dong! The Witch Is Dead," as that is what _all_ seem to play anymore

Superb buys, everyone.


----------



## Haunted Nana

CassintheUK said:


> Found an awesome item in the UK just in time for my 4th annual 29th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone guess what song it's playing?
> 
> Found this at an American base I'm Germany years ago. Still works like a charm!


Wow nice find. Happy 4th annual 29th birthday. Hope you have an awesome birthday. I have anniversaries of my birthday.LOL


----------



## Jersey Devil

So I was on Craigslist today for a brief moment and saw someone had just listed a 27" animated talking mouth moving wing flapping gargoyle for only $50 ! Well they said it was working when they got it but then stopped all of a sudden so that is why they were selling it so cheap. I saw these ones once in a great while on eBay and the last one sold for $270 last month so I snatched this one up and took a chance figuring it would still make a sweet static prop of I couldn't get it going and after a few minutes examining it I noticed the sensor hole was blocked preventing the sensor from tripping the activation and a quick swab it was working like new. It was in great shape and came w the original box.


----------



## hallorenescene

cassin, 2 cute items. I think I have a santas hat like your witches hat. I want a witches hat. and a happy bday to you.
jersey, that gargoyle is rad. very lucky. so you going to keep it or sell it?


----------



## Haunted Nana

mariem said:


> Thank you Haunted Nana. I loved Dave Lowes crashing witch and when I remembered that I had some extra house siding I was so happy. It was easy to make.
> 
> Marie


Doesn't look easy.LOL you did a great job


----------



## mariem

Haunted Nana said:


> Doesn't look easy.LOL you did a great job


Thank you.

Marie


----------



## printersdevil

I love that hat!!!


----------



## Jersey Devil

hallorenescene said:


> cassin, 2 cute items. I think I have a santas hat like your witches hat. I want a witches hat. and a happy bday to you.
> jersey, that gargoyle is rad. very lucky. so you going to keep it or sell it?


Definately gonna keep this one .


----------



## hallorenescene

I would keep it too. but maybe you'll come across another, and can sell that one.


----------



## Bethany

bought them yesterday at Dollar Tree. Going back for more of the candles!


----------



## dawnski

Made a great find today. Someone was getting rid of all of their Halloween decorations. I've never seen the skeleton lady in the fur before. She was a steal for $5. I could tell she was a standing display at one point. If I don't keep her on the couch, I'll have to find some kind of connector to make her stand. I already have two of those gargoyle candelabras and happy to find two more to add to my collection.


----------



## frogkid11

WOW dawnski, that lady skeleton will make a great hotel guest for your theme this year. Can you take other pictures of her and the outfit? Do you think she was originally sold dressed up like that? Great finds.


----------



## 22606

Phenomenal finds.

Both from Target, located on an endcap in the bath section ($10 each).


----------



## moonbaby345

dawnski said:


> Made a great find today. Someone was getting rid of all of their Halloween decorations. I've never seen the skeleton lady in the fur before. She was a steal for $5. I could tell she was a standing display at one point. If I don't keep her on the couch, I'll have to find some kind of connector to make her stand. I already have two of those gargoyle candelabras and happy to find two more to add to my collection.


I'm lovin' all the gargoyles!Great score!


----------



## printersdevil

Love those bottles.

Dawnski, she will be a great hotel guest. She must be some great old time actress or heiress!!! What a find and price.


----------



## Shadowbat

Stopped in Michaels and they have Spooky Town for 50% off as well as some of the items on clearance! Scored all 3 of the ST pieces for $14. Also found Sally at FYE.












Wife and I also grabbed a few items for the Halloween party next weekend from both Michaels and Marcs. Marcs had Totally Ghoul fog juice for 99 cents for a quart bottle!


----------



## roach

Found this lamp post on Kijiji for 30$ it look nice. I will repaint it next year but it will be fine for this year. Might change the purple plastic for clear one and put a nice candle bulb in it instead.


----------



## roach

Double post sorry


----------



## printersdevil

I picked up a bunch more of DT Halloween staples so that I will have them through the year. I have to stay out of there!!! I need a step program.

I also picked up two nice heavy Styrofoam coolers at the vet's today. They are the good stuff that is used to ship cold meds. One is pretty big and the other smaller. I will used them for gravestones.


----------



## vampyrespro

So I bought another German die cut from the 1920s-30s. It finally came in the mail. I'm absolutely addicted to this kind of Halloween imagery!  Here is Mr. Cat, posed next to my witch. Hopefully I can find his female companion soon!
ATTACH=CONFIG]222346[/ATTACH]


----------



## mickkell

Went to GW today,couldn't resist these Speakers for 15 bux.Easily hid for Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnski, I love the lady in furs too. all your buys are awesome.
garth, nice finds.
shadowbat, spooky town stuff is always winners
roach, love love love the candle lamp.
vampy, I love the look of retro stuff. those look awesome
mickkell, those speakers are very different. they will look great


----------



## creepymagic

I broke down and bought Pennywise. I walked past it the first two times at Halloween city but could not pass it a third. "It" is probably my favorite horror movie (at least the first half). I feel the prop needs identity help because of the onslaught of clown props the past two years which is why the movie portrait is above it.

I also got a deck of "monster cards" from Abbott Magic because the joker looks like Pennywise (I don't think it is because most of the monsters are classic monsters such as Frankenstein, King Kong, Phantom of the Opera, Nosferatu, Creature, etc but it is close enough). 

Thinking how to use the cards with the prop (there is a scene in the movie where a deck of cards have Pennywise on the back, ironically they were from a bicycle deck, same as the monster deck). Also might print out a couple "George E" pics to put around it along with a paper boat. I am open to suggestions for my little "it" scene.


----------



## hallorenescene

creepy magic, your clown is wonderful.


----------



## printersdevil

Love all the new things!!! 

Those speakers are cool and a great price, too.

Today, I ran into Ross and was just doing a quick look for witches. I breezed through the clothes and found a great long cafatan for another fortune teller. It is pink and has those wonderful peacock feathers on it and was on a clearance rack for $6.99. I may use it on my Costco Skelly, but at the moment this one is also not dressed and doesn't have her hair yet either.





















I need to fiind a peacock for her table, too.


----------



## Family Haunter

Like others I like to shop the 99 cent/dollar stores and work with those items to create decorations/props, etc. for Halloween. Usually seletion is limited quality is less than stellar. However...last night did quick run to 99 Cent Only store on the way home from work to pick up a few more items, loaded up my cart and was leaving the Halloween aisle, turned the corner and few of these owls were on an end cap. I had been holding off buying a large owl for so long because I did not want to spend the $15+ they usually cost. This owl is from Rite Aid and still had the $15.99 price tag on it.....but now only $0.99. Small purchase but was so exited. There were only a few left and most were damaged or had seen better days but this one was the best and all of the feathers covered the styrofoam. For a dollar I think he looks great!


----------



## printersdevil

Love that owl! I was at a 99 Cent store early in the week when I was in Plano. Would have loved to have found one of those! I also want the white ones from DT. Hoping our DT gets some.


----------



## Family Haunter

printersdevil said:


> Love that owl! I was at a 99 Cent store early in the week when I was in Plano. Would have loved to have found one of those! I also want the white ones from DT. Hoping our DT gets some.


Printersdevil - I bought one of the small owls from my DT (only had black) and it was ok but small....I was resigned to settling on only have a small owl. Still could not believe this large owl was only 99 cents!


----------



## LairMistress

I went out today and bought the best Halloween stuff ever! 

Then my alarm went off, and it was time to get ready to go to work.

Seriously though, I went back to the "big city" today to try to see if there was anything good that I missed or that was put out late. No such luck.

Super Dollar Tree had some outdoor mats that looked like big placemats. I went ahead and got one. It promptly blew to the side of the porch. There was $1 wasted.

I re-checked Five Below, nothing new, and everything that they did have was seriously condensed to make room for Christmas, I guess, although none of it was out yet. Maybe just to make it look less empty?

Big Lots had NOTHING new, but still had a bunch of the same stuff that no one wanted the last four times I was there.

So, I resigned myself to buying another roll of anti-weed fabric, which I thought was on clearance, but was not, and a couple of 45 ft outdoor extension cords and outdoor 3 prong covered outlet adapters from the Christmas section.

I had hoped to find short battery op strings of Christmas lights at DT, but none were out yet, nor were there any C9 bulb/cords for village houses, which I need for a Halloween blow mold. I guess they want to put out some Christmas now, just not the stuff that is useable for Halloween!

I'm not getting my brand new outdoor outlets this year, which is why I stocked up on the cords and adapters. *sigh* I may even need more than I bought today, but I hope not. I should have a few in storage already from last year.


----------



## LairMistress

Oh my gosh! I have one of those gargoyle candleabras too, and I love it! It was one of my first purchases.  



dawnski said:


> Made a great find today. Someone was getting rid of all of their Halloween decorations. I've never seen the skeleton lady in the fur before. She was a steal for $5. I could tell she was a standing display at one point. If I don't keep her on the couch, I'll have to find some kind of connector to make her stand. I already have two of those gargoyle candelabras and happy to find two more to add to my collection.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, such great finds....speakers, vintage cat, pennywise, monster deck cards, caftan (I also look for great clothing at ROSS when they do their sales/markdowns, many under $10--in fact bought a caftan for my Palm Reader from there last year), the owl is fantastic and I didn't know 99 Cent got in other company's stock....many other great finds. I've noticed a few stores in my area having restocked for October. Not really looking for anything now at this point but did pick up a creepy Peeping Tom head with hoodie from a 50% off sale at GrandinRoad the other day. Still waiting for a ship date. At least at this point I know i'll get it for this Halloween should I decide to use it this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

creepymagic said:


> I broke down and bought Pennywise. I walked past it the first two times at Halloween city but could not pass it a third. "It" is probably my favorite horror movie (at least the first half). I feel the prop needs identity help because of the onslaught of clown props the past two years which is why the movie portrait is above it.
> 
> I also got a deck of "monster cards" from Abbott Magic because the joker looks like Pennywise (I don't think it is because most of the monsters are classic monsters such as Frankenstein, King Kong, Phantom of the Opera, Nosferatu, Creature, etc but it is close enough).
> 
> Thinking how to use the cards with the prop (there is a scene in the movie where a deck of cards have Pennywise on the back, ironically they were from a bicycle deck, same as the monster deck). Also might print out a couple "George E" pics to put around it along with a paper boat. I am open to suggestions for my little "it" scene.



BTW I just noticed in my email the other day a 20% off coupon for Halloween City, it's on their website as well. Hope you got one to use on Pennywise. 

I stopped in Party City last week and they really didn't carry any large props. They did end up opening a Halloween City in our area but not until I swear October 1. Nothing was listed for nearby locations to me on their website when I checked back in September. They are still advertising for help today. I just don't get how it makes sense to open a store for only one month. I was pretty sure they had disappeared from our area after last year. Might stop in next week to see what they have but not expecting much. I do love your Pennywise prop Creepy Magic. Clowns are in my future...so says my palm reader prop. She must have seen all the carnival boxes in my closet LOL.


----------



## Zombie Sean

I hit up Halloween City, as well, and that's where I got my insane guy prop. I like it. I saw Pennywise there, too, but wasn't feeling it. A) I don't like the placement of the sensor (it looks like he has a mole on his chin) and B) the head looked too plastic, which can be a problem with most these Halloween props. 

I was actually really surprised by Halloween Express. I didn't expect much and they had a decent amount of props!


----------



## creepymagic

Hi, yes I did use the coupon. They also said they would accept Party City coupons (25% at the time), at least at this store. When this particular store opened (they are located on Eureka road in Taylor MI in the same spot a Spirit Halloween was last year) they also did not have much, but they had several new items the last few times I visited. I would buy more animatronics from them but I don't like their "all sales are final" return policy, although the manager of this store gave me 24 hours.


----------



## mariem

I had to go out of town shopping again to get a turkey for Thanksgiving which for us in Canada is on Monday; but we are going to have our dinner either tomorrow or sunday, depends how quickly this bird thaws. My son has to go out of town for work again so before he leaves we are just going to invite a couple people and not have a big dinner like we usually do. I bought a small bird so I don't get carried away inviting people and end up with another huge family dinner. 

While grocery shopping I bought 4 small tombstones to use when I make bigger ones. I bought some glitter spiders and a couple small witch hats for future wreaths. I got a couple lights and bulbs to add to the lighting in my cemetery. Although not a Halloween item I found a lemax house on sale for $24 for my Christmas village. Nothing spectacular but since I was "grocery" shopping I did okay.

Marie


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

creepymagic said:


> Hi, yes I did use the coupon. They also said they would accept Party City coupons (25% at the time), at least at this store. When this particular store opened (they are located on Eureka road in Taylor MI in the same spot a Spirit Halloween was last year) they also did not have much, but they had several new items the last few times I visited. I would buy more animatronics from them but I don't like their "all sales are final" return policy, although the manager of this store gave me 24 hours.



Glad you got to use a coupon. I almost didn't post about it in case you didn't and then felt bad about your purchase. I was going to suggest if it made a difference to you to take it back and rebuy but then remembered from past years all of their sales are final. Never had to take anything back but really don't like buying under those circumstances and why Spirit gets my money generally (returnable until mid October I think).

I didn't know HC might take a PC coupon. Knew they are "related" but have always been sent coupons for HC so never gave it a thought. Good to take a PC one along especially if it's for a slightly higher value. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Zombie Sean said:


> I hit up Halloween City, as well, and that's where I got my insane guy prop. I like it. I saw Pennywise there, too, but wasn't feeling it. A) I don't like the placement of the sensor (it looks like he has a mole on his chin) and B) the head looked too plastic, which can be a problem with most these Halloween props.
> 
> I was actually really surprised by Halloween Express. I didn't expect much and they had a decent amount of props!



Stobe lights can hide all sorts of prop visual issues and make things look creepier. Although I wonder if a strobe would trigger a prop like him? 

We have Halloween Express in California but not anywhere close to me. Would love to have another store to wander around.


----------



## roach

Got a ground breaker tonight can't wait to start putting the grave yard together tomorrow.


----------



## Zombie Sean

roach said:


> Got a ground breaker tonight can't wait to start putting the grave yard together tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 222716


I like. How much and where?


----------



## osenator




----------



## The Crow 1994

Still waiting on delivery of the 6 ft. hanging Medusa prop. Originally ordered from Trendy Halloween. Received an email a few days later with pics included, showing damage to the only one available in stock. They offered me 15% off, or a refund. The damage was far too great for a measly 15% discount. I decided to take the refund. So, I looked at a few other places online to purchase this prop. Ended up ordering next from Brother's Crypt. Got an email from them, they were out of stock. They offered a refund or use the funds to buy other products on their site. I, again, went with the refund. I never quite understood being able to order a product that was NOT actually in stock. I won't be ordering from them again. Lastly, I found the prop on Haunted Props and ordered it a few days ago. Got a confirmation email and looks like everything is going well this time around...hope it continues. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## kittyvibe

cool buys everyone  Is there a party city coupon out there that doesnt have a minimum purchase?


----------



## hallorenescene

printersdevil, that is such unusual material, it will be perfect for a teller.
family haunter, he does look good. well worth the money.
roach, I have always liked that ground breaker. 
the crow, I'm glad you finally got medusa. I can't wait to see her, if you post pictures that is.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

we saw these on the news this morning and dh says 'if you can find those, buy them'. Wellll...it didn't take me long...lol.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Great finds everyone!!! I love the diecuts Vampyrespro!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

wicked, that is a cool skulls head. 
osenator, nice haul. the tot will love you


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hallorenescene said:


> wicked, that is a cool skulls head.
> osenator, nice haul. the tot will love you


sorry...i actually got the earring version which does NOT have a big hole in the middle of his head. sheesh. 

my immortal beloved is a sucker for swarovski...if i could find a swarrovski studded rolls royce, he'd let me have it. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

got my scentsy burner love it


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oooh, i like that saki.

i went shopping for kids' clothes this morning and found this lovely tie for dh....he does wear them and he says he likes it.


----------



## Loogaroo

I scored 6 55 gallon barrels from a car wash. I have a near unlimited supply now. I don't know what I will use them for yet. I know one will be labeled "Acid" with a skeleton hanging out. Besides that I dont know.


----------



## mariem

roach said:


> Got a ground breaker tonight can't wait to start putting the grave yard together tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 222716


I saw them yesterday at Canadian Tire for $40.00 each. How much did you pay for it.

Marie


----------



## mariem

Double post, I got a fatal error message.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that's scent burning in style.
wicked, that is a cool looking tie. that's great he wears them.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bought the jumping spider and a mist maker this weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love the jumping spider and so will you and your ToTers Moonwitchkitty. Great startle prop. 

Last night we ordered the GR Werewolf Son. Would have loved to have both Dad and Son but Son was all that was in the cards right now. It will probably be our last prop purchase this season. At 50% off I thought it was a good deal and by ordering now we'll get to use this year in our haunt. Can't wait to see in person. The 50% off sale appears to still be running today (but I'm thinking the weekly sale will end right before midnight ET tonight for new items to appear for the next week, so time is short on this price and before halloween delivery if you are interested). There's some great photos of both the Werewolf Dad and Son props near the end of the GrandinRoad thread from a fellow haunter who bought them a little while ago. They are both really nice.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*Love the spider i have already tried him out. got him for 39 from spirit. Bought the John doe last year when he was on sale, love the scare props *


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got this giant web and 2 giant spiders at Halloween city


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Those are too cool Saki!!


----------



## ooojen

I got the jumping spider this weekend, too, though I had to order mine. I wanted the table-top model for reasons of space but they were out of stock. I couldn't resist the good price, though, so I went ahead with the big one. He's set up, but I haven't tried him out yet. I hope there's room where I want to put him.


----------



## Bethany

We bought 70 feet of Conduit, 200 zip ties, 14 pipe clamps & a spiral black light bulb. 
Conduit & zip ties are for my cemetery posts & tombstones & clamps too.

Just an FYI I found out the hard way that E6000 eats styrofoam.  Glued wood to the back of some of my tombstones & it ate holes through some of them.  
Now I'm going to have to get some expanding foam to fill them in.  Just not something I have time for.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love Gorilla Glue, safe for use on Styrofoam


----------



## printersdevil

Oh no, Bethany! Moonwitchkitty, thanks for the tip on the Gorilla Glue. WIll stock up on some.

I went to a parking lot sale at Harbor Freight and bought a small soft toolbox to match the bigger one I got a week or so ago. I also picked up a few things to add to my haunt building kit. I love that place.

Today, I went to Home Depot with my sister to have a key remade that didn't fit. While there I found a small cheap Dremel that is used for carving pumpkins. It was around $20 and I figure if it works on real pumpkins that it should work on foam ones. So, I picked it up, too.


----------



## Deadna

Found this neat burlap in a cornstalk pattern for only .99/yd in the hunting section at a farm store called Rural King. I think it will come in handy for a background and blend in real stalks in front. The pic isn't the best at showing the true color


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those spiders are cool. were they hard to hang?
deadna, very nice material.


----------



## BlueFrog

Was finally able to stick to my "no more Halloween spending" self-imposed edict, more or less  , until this handmade Venetian mask popped up on evilBay. Paid more than I wanted to, but almost certainly less than it's worth. From the very little research I conducted, looks like it's made by a fairly well-known artist. More importantly, how could I _not_ buy an item that combines two of my favorite things in all the world, masquerade masks and RATS!


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, you have got to post a picture of this mask.


----------



## BlueFrog

Oops! Thought I had posted a picture. Omission rectified in post above.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh wow! I couldn't even imagine what it looked like. that is an awesome mask. I was seeing feathers and lace, and thinking it might be awful, but that mask is a beauty. I can see why you like it so well. as usual, nice taste.


----------



## Jersey Devil

I bought this guy at a thrift shop a few weeks ago for $5 and finally had a chance to try it out . It's a 2007 Tekky Toys Flying Monster series skull that is attached to a 20 rope and glides across the rope that spans the room then automatically spins and changes direction when it reaches the other side and it moans and plays spooky music. This thing is so awesome !


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the mask bluefrog


----------



## mariem

Jersey Devil said:


> I bought this guy at a thrift shop a few weeks ago for $5 and finally had a chance to try it out . It's a 2007 Tekky Toys Flying Monster series skull that is attached to a 20 rope and glides across the rope that spans the room then automatically spins and changes direction when it reaches the other side and it moans and plays spooky music. This thing is so awesome !
> 
> View attachment 223279


THose are great. I have the ghost. I added extra material to cover his "happy" looking face and to add some length. It flies across my cemetery turns around and comes back. It also makes sounds. Nice find for $5.

Marie


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have the Tekky Flying ghost and knew there were a few variations but never saw them. I like your reaper Jersey Devil. Great find at a great price.

BlueFrog very cool mask!


----------



## Jersey Devil

I've been playing with it non stop lol I saw the ghost ones in eBay in the $25 range used but can't find this model anywhere online to reference.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

*Big Lots Cats Eyes*

We've been focusing on free/homemade but I loved these light up eyes from Big Lots. After seeing them in progress photos of The Haunted Garden's new event... I had to go back. Got them in green though. $20


----------



## LairMistress

38 dollars worth of candy @ Aldi's. 252 pc chocolate (Twix etc.), 200 pc Willy Wonka mix, and 30 mixed M&M packs. The last are for my kids, the oldest two don't ToT, and the youngest couldn't be convinced to go last year. He loved handing out candy, though.

I already had six bags of GITD fangs with candy blood packets, and 100 glow bracelets.

I figured I'd better stock up before prices go up.

Aldi's raised their pumpkins from 2.29 to 3.89, and are now selling white ones at the cheaper price!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MC HauntDreams said:


> We've been focusing on free/homemade but I loved these light up eyes from Big Lots. After seeing them in progress photos of The Haunted Garden's new event... I had to go back. Got them in green though. $20



I saw those early on in the season but in boxes on the BL thread. I favored the green version too but hadn't seen them out of the box though. Thanks for posting. They look _really_ large. If you could and have the time, would you please post a pic of them lit in the dark? I'd appreciate it. May want to see if our store has any left if I like the way they look in the dark. Thanks. I'll see if I can find the Haunted Garden thread you mentioned as well.



Found Rania's thread with the eyes and if those are the same eyes out of the box from Big Lots, those are BIG! I like her orange version ones in her set up and they do look nice with the GR Fire & Ice Lantern. Looks like another stellar year for her. I just love her work. I'm still leaning towards the green eyes but probably would be happy with either if they are limited in color choice. Just hope something is left to buy at this late date.

BTW here's the orange eyes in Rania's display in case others are now considering looking for these guys: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/137836-more-night-circus-props.html


----------



## hallorenescene

jersey, that guy is cool. I've never seen him before. I have a ghost and a vampire. I might have the witch. I know there is one. I want one of your guys too.


----------



## kittyvibe

So both colored eyes are at BLs?




Ghost of Spookie said:


> I saw those early on in the season but in boxes on the BL thread. I favored the green version too but hadn't seen them out of the box though. Thanks for posting. They look _really_ large. If you could and have the time, would you please post a pic of them lit in the dark? I'd appreciate it. May want to see if our store has any left if I like the way they look in the dark. Thanks. I'll see if I can find the Haunted Garden thread you mentioned as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Found Rania's thread with the eyes and if those are the same eyes out of the box from Big Lots, those are BIG! I like her orange version ones in her set up and they do look nice with the GR Fire & Ice Lantern. Looks like another stellar year for her. I just love her work. I'm still leaning towards the green eyes but probably would be happy with either if they are limited in color choice. Just hope something is left to buy at this late date.
> 
> BTW here's the orange eyes in Rania's display in case others are now considering looking for these guys: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/137836-more-night-circus-props.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

When I was in my Big Lots, my store had both colors back then, green and orange. Their website shows the orange I think (Halloween lighting) and doesn't list the green but said color may vary between stores.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

*eyes in dark room*

Yes they have both colors but all one sku so you just have to go thru the box they stack in. They also have a set of 3 prs of smaller eyes - but go big or go home right? 
Here is a pic in a darkened room. They put out a lot of glow! Will take an outdoor one tonight.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks so much MCHauntDreams. I decided I'll head up there this morning and see what they have left. There are two locations not far from each other I can check. I think my first preference would be the green eyes (more cat colored eyes IMO) but I'm not going to drive further than those stores so what will be will be. In any event the eyes are big and look great. Really appreciate the photos.


----------



## just_Tim

was very happy bought these for 20 dollars for the group of 5 of them,on craigs list looked on Ebay seems like I got a hell of a deal lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Back from BIG LOTS and I know you guys have said your stores were filled with Christmas and really low on halloween so I wasn't sure what to expect. Took me two store visits but I did find a set of giant eyes. Got the orange ones, no green left over. 

My first store had like 9 boxes of the Lazy Bones props right as you walked in along with a half dozen or so of the bags of GID skellies (kind of see-through). All still regular price. Figured that was a good sign thought that halloween was still in the store. Not a whole lot of candy leftover. I'd say they had condensed halloween down to three long shelving units in the store. Last unit had a set of the eyes but the box was opened so I decided to check them, they were orange and the material was torn. Only set there. The clerk said a week ago they put out five cases of the big eyes and they just went. Did see a few of the Dracula Bar signs, skull pathway markers. 

I found 3 boxes of the giant eyes at the second store. Almost didn't find them. This store had maybe two long shelving units of halloween left and I found them on the bottom of the last unit as I was on my final circle of the store. All 3 were orange. Not a huge disappointment but it does serve me right for waiting so long to go in to shop. Glad I got them. I had a "$5 coupon off $15" in my BL email that was expiring in a few days, and they were able to scan the bar code from my iPhone, so at least I saved a little money on them. 

For anyone else looking for last minute items at BIG LOTS, do walk around the whole store. Neither store had all the Halloween in one area and if I hadn't taken the time to circle the stores I would have walked out empty handed.


----------



## hallorenescene

mchaunt, those eyes are wonderful.
justtim, you did get a heck of a deal. great price, and adorable.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

I got my monstrous spider in the mail today. He's like a big teddy bear =p I also bought the fortune teller from Oriental trading =) Still haven't received my fire and ice light from grandin road tho =(


----------



## printersdevil

I have that first witch holding the pumpkin. Love her!

Those eyes are great!


----------



## ooojen

CaliforniaGirl said:


> ...Still haven't received my fire and ice light from grandin road tho =(


Frustrating, isn't it?
I ordered one when Halloween Haven first opened, and when I got it, I ordered a second one right away. I'm still waiting for it. 
I ordered a bat motif vase from Home Decorators' Collection back in August. It was supposed to ship in Sept, but the date kept getting pushed back. Now it doesn't even give a ship date anymore, just lists it as "reserved" in my account.


----------



## Bethany

just_Tim said:


> was very happy bought these for 20 dollars for the group of 5 of them,on craigs list looked on Ebay seems like I got a hell of a deal lol
> 
> View attachment 223436


just_Tim, that was a terrific deal!! And you have the boxes!! I have the witch with the skull in this size & a Universal Dracula. Then I have the next size Dracula, witch with pumpkin & Frankenstien & then in the bigger size yet, I have the Universal Werewolf, Frankenstien & Witch with pumpkin. Original owner of all but the 2 small ones.  (well My Mom & I)


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

ooojen said:


> Frustrating, isn't it?
> I ordered one when Halloween Haven first opened, and when I got it, I ordered a second one right away. I'm still waiting for it.
> I ordered a bat motif vase from Home Decorators' Collection back in August. It was supposed to ship in Sept, but the date kept getting pushed back. Now it doesn't even give a ship date anymore, just lists it as "reserved" in my account.


It is ! I'm so worried I won't get it in time =(


----------



## Loogaroo

I found 3 large boxes and a tote up in a closet of Halloween decorations I have not seen in years! Some of it from our wedding 13 years ago (Married on Halloween)


----------



## mantisLJD

On Sunday i used a 20% off coupon at Spirit Halloween and saved 3 dollars on this severed leg and today I ordered these grey werewolf shoe covers from Amazon for $18.99!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

mantisLJD said:


> On Sunday i used a 20% off coupon at Spirit Halloween and saved 3 dollars on this severed leg and today I ordered these grey werewolf shoe covers from Amazon for $18.99!


I think I see a bone chomping creature in your future! Is it for a prop or costume? 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## printersdevil

These came in the mail today from Screaming Demons. I wanted them from the first time they were posted. We don't have a 99Cent store, but I went to one a week or so ago and they were all gone. SD posted about buying up some when they first came out and so I asked if any were for sale. WHat a great place this is to be able to find items from other members!!! Thank you so much for selling me these andtaking the time to package these up and ship so quickly!

They will be used in my year round Witchy Room.


----------



## mantisLJD

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think I see a bone chomping creature in your future! Is it for a prop or costume?
> 
> Welcome aboard!


They are new additions to my werewolf costume this year. I need to make it up to the trick or treaters for wasting last Halloween as scaring them by sitting in a rocking chair on my parents' porch, waiting for the right moment became like a tradition. Halloween night last year crept up on me, leaving me unprepared and thus no wolfman was waving a severed arm at them as they left with their candy. I typically wear this mask and these matching gloves. I attempted to boost the scare factor with some fake blood running down my chin and on the tips of my claws but I feel I was too liberal with the application of it last time.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, nice pictures.
mantis, I bet you'll get the kids good this year.


----------



## Col. Fryght

At 25%off plus free shipping, and the fact that I get it before Halloween pushed me over the edge. Thanks a lot Grandin Road.


----------



## hallorenescene

col fright, of all the dogs, this one is my favorite. nice purchase.


----------



## Palladino

My friend dropped off a rocking chair for Mrs. Bates and a trunk for the Rope set-up.


----------



## kittyvibe

printer, I dont know what those are, but I want them too! Like you, we dont have that particular store, are they placemats?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Rite Aid is having a 50% sale on Halloween decor. I scored 3 severed heads goodsized risen skullm 2 severed hand yard sttakes, and 2 led battery opertated bleeding candle candleabras.


----------



## printersdevil

No, they are art prints on canvas with lights!!! Love, LOVE, LOVE them!


----------



## Scaremeuk

I never thought I'd be getting a Mail Order Bride...

I hope she arrives by Halloween and the wife isn't too upset.


----------



## pacman

That,s well cool Scaremeuk , how much was that with shipping ? Is it from the states ? i still keep looking at the woman in black prop i posted about , but online its £85 plus delivery about £95 i think total .


----------



## hallorenescene

scaremeuk, she is awesome. your wife might be mad. it looks like this gal lost her head over you. lol. I've seen that gal before, but she was wearing white. I like both ways, but I like the red and black dress better.


----------



## LaBruja

Went to the one 'Amish' market near me ( ok..this area is populated more by Brethern, not Amish). One booth has all kinds of bulk spices and seasonings, and a couple nice butcher stands .A few times a year they rent spaces for people to do a yard sale outside. Cross between flea market prices and yard sale. I found a Trendmasters skull totem light for 2 bucks. And I guess I could stretch the Halloween theme by mentioning the vintage Le creuset frying pan I found ( thinking late 60's-1970s) for FIVE dollars since it is orange.  I picked up a few other things ..non halloween. One guy had a lot of older JOL TOT pails. I would say the Halloween to Christmas decor for sale was about split.Maybe a little more Christmas, but only because things like trees and garland are more bulky


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Couldn't resist any longer. Finally picked up the Headless Horseman at CVS, using my 25% off coupon. Had gone to the local store to see if they still had any in stock, and grabbed the last one on the shelf.

My four-and-a-half year old son helped me assemble it when we got home. A very imposing figure.


----------



## Scaremeuk

pacman said:


> That,s well cool Scaremeuk , how much was that with shipping ? Is it from the states ? i still keep looking at the woman in black prop i posted about , but online its £85 plus delivery about £95 i think total .


She works out around 150 total from the states, including all fees, which I think is a bargain. 

I can see the black ghostly woman on Ebay at £64.99 plus shipping. Having seen the cost price of this item (you many be shocked) this isn't too bad, especially when you see that the £13.99 Range bride is going for over £50 on Ebay.


----------



## Scaremeuk

hallorenescene said:


> scaremeuk, she is awesome. your wife might be mad. it looks like this gal lost her head over you. lol. I've seen that gal before, but she was wearing white. I like both ways, but I like the red and black dress better.


Lol, I agree I much prefer her in this style.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*Well first things first Michael has their Halloween town half off. so i went a little nuts add that to the coupon i have totally rocked





















two are battery operated. The grave digger was originally 44 dollars spent 19 on him alone
i spent 71 total *


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*





















So cool!!*


----------



## Deadna

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Couldn't resist any longer. Finally picked up the Headless Horseman at CVS, using my 25% off coupon. Had gone to the local store to see if they still had any in stock, and grabbed the last one on the shelf.
> 
> My four-and-a-half year old son helped me assemble it when we got home. A very imposing figure.


OH-OH...they are on sale sunday for $49.99. They might give you the difference back.


----------



## mikeerdas

*$10 thrift store 28" x 46" mirror - to use for an endless hallway / mausoleum effect*

$10 thrift store 28" x 46" mirror - potential use for an endless hallway illusion / endless mausoleum infinity effect. The sucker sure is heavy though. May have to detach the mirror from the very heavy wood base to work with my very light black plastic shelving unit Mausoleum build:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/136381-repurpose-inexpensive-cardboard-childrens-playhouse-into-yard-haunt-mausoleum-4.html


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Deadna said:


> OH-OH...they are on sale sunday for $49.99. They might give you the difference back.


Oh well . . . Still glad to have him. If I'd missed out on the CVS HH, I'd have regretted it.


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitchkitty, those village pieces are always adorable. 
mikerdass, good find on the mirror.


----------



## WitchyKitty

This was a double post...please delete. I posted once and it popped up three times...?? Odd...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yesterday, we went out of town and we stopped at a World Market. They were having a Halloween sale, wine tasting (Halloween wines, too!) and Halloween treat sampling event. I ended up buying myself a fancy Halloween Orange Chocolate bar (that I had sampled and was fantastic) and a bottle of Pumpkin Vanilla Cream soda...both of which were also on sale and will be my special treat for Halloween night! I also found the skele-frogs there, too!! I had to get one of those, for sure. I was a bit mad, though, because I thought it was on sale, paid for it, left and then realized it was full price. Oh well, what can you do? I'm usually so good about checking prices at the store before paying...


----------



## Haunted Nana

WitchyKitty said:


> Yesterday, we went out of town and we stopped at a World Market. They were having a Halloween sale, wine tasting (Halloween wines, too!) and Halloween treat sampling event. I ended up buying myself a fancy Halloween Orange Chocolate bar (that I had sampled and was fantastic) and a bottle of Pumpkin Vanilla Cream soda...both of which were also on sale and will be my special treat for Halloween night! I also found the skele-frogs there, too!! I had to get one of those, for sure. I was a bit mad, though, because I thought it was on sale, paid for it, left and then realized it was full price. Oh well, what can you do? I'm usually so good about checking prices at the store before paying...


Love your frog skelly I am sure it was worth full price even though on sale WOULD have been better. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

hmmm, those treats look tasty. I like a touch of orange in my chocolate. I think they are called Milan cookies, they have an orange chocolate. I like cream soda too. that's kind of a cool idea. a treat to snack on while passing out treats. is that frog real? it's pretty cool looking. I have a spider skelly I love, that would look great with it.


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> hmmm, those treats look tasty. I like a touch of orange in my chocolate. I think they are called Milan cookies, they have an orange chocolate. I like cream soda too. that's kind of a cool idea. a treat to snack on while passing out treats. is that frog real? it's pretty cool looking. I have a spider skelly I love, that would look great with it.


It's a plastic skelly-frog, the same material as the skelly cats, dogs, birds, ect...except it's not jointed. I saw someone on the forum had gotten one this year, but I never heard where it was from. When I went to World Market, I looked on a shelf and there they were! He is chillin' on my coffee table right now. 
The orange chocolate bar is delicious! I am seriously fighting myself to not eat it (and drink the soda) now, lol. It was pretty expensive for one small bar...but I figured, it's for a holiday, so it's acceptable. Orange Chocolate Milano cookies would be super yummy! I just had some of the pumpkin spice ones not to long ago.
I would love to get a skelly cat, dog, bird...all of them...but I made my big purchase on my pose n stay skelly this year, so I couldn't do the other. Maybe next year.
I haven't seen the skelly spider, yet...


----------



## ooojen

Nice buys! Baby Chupacabra---


----------



## Bethany

ooojen said:


> Nice buys! Baby Chupacabra---












Oh I want one of those!! And a frog.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, that's it, Milano cookies. I had the pumpkin ones too. they are good, but the last on my list. I like the raspberry and mint ones second and third. the chocolate ones 4th. and then the pumpkin ones. I would love to have a frog. someone said something about a bone grave yard, I think that would be cool. 
ooojen, I like your skelly too.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Last week I got a coupon from Michaels in the mail. 20% off entire purchase, including sales items. Went this morning and several Halloween items were on sale for 60% off. I bought two lenticular tombstones for $9.59 each (regular price $29.99 each). I also got a couple of light sets at 60% plus 20% off. I'm pretty happy about getting the tombstones at that price. My store only had three left. One was damaged, but the remaining two that I bought were in really good shape (and pretty heavy!).


----------



## kittyvibe

My brand new blood dripping lights I got from last year didnt last but 2 days before dying, so I went to Michaels to see about their sale stuff and maybe get some lights. I remember seeing some eyeball ones so I found a few boxes and there were so many different signs for pricing everywhere it was hard to know what discount they would be. 

So I take my box up to the counter and they are ringing at full price, what? Im so envious of everyone that had "all" your Halloween on sale, mine has mostly at 30% and even full prices going. >< 

I told the girl there was a 40% and 60% sign around where i got the lights and she said I have to read the signs and the boxes of stuff like match up "Seasons" and "Celebrate it" because that determines the discount. 

I told her as a customer, I shouldnt have to get that indepth when shopping the stores and the sign didnt mention anything specific but was above the item. She offered 50% so i took it but I really was needing 2 boxes but she would only honor the discount for one box. 

My Michaels sucks. ><


----------



## Bethany

Today I bought the Electric melting Skull & Black Licorice melts  at ............. wait for it............ WalMart.  As much as I try to avoid that store, I had to go in for Buddig Beef (In refirg. section) for my cheeseball on saturday, also peanuts seem to be illusive here in my area. I'm not talking about dry roasted, they are EVERYWHERE, I'm talking reg. party peanuts; I need them for the caramel corn I'm also making for Saturday & putting in "take home" bags labeled Troll Boogers 
Picked up most everything else needed for Saturday, now it is prep & cooking the rest of the week. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Yesterday, we went out of town and we stopped at a World Market. They were having a Halloween sale, wine tasting (Halloween wines, too!) and Halloween treat sampling event. I ended up buying myself a fancy Halloween Orange Chocolate bar (that I had sampled and was fantastic) and a bottle of Pumpkin Vanilla Cream soda...both of which were also on sale and will be my special treat for Halloween night! I also found the skele-frogs there, too!! I had to get one of those, for sure. I was a bit mad, though, because I thought it was on sale, paid for it, left and then realized it was full price. Oh well, what can you do? I'm usually so good about checking prices at the store before paying...


love the frog now that is cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

i picked these up today


----------



## hallorenescene

cool items saki. I look forward to seeing what you do with the coffins.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, joy....oh, joy! I got MONSTERS the TV series on dvd today!! I have been waiting for...ever.


----------



## Bethany

I purchased the talking overstuffed rat from BlueFrog. It arrived today and I wasted no time putting batteries in it and put it on the buffet table.  He will be a nice surprise for our guest on Saturday.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

My daughter slipped this picture onto a wall and I didn't notice it for about 14 hours......here's the before and after views


----------



## hallorenescene

dulcet, that is to funny. you must be so use to the abnormal you didn't notice it maybe? cool pictures.


----------



## jdubbya

Couldn't resist the large dog from Grandin Road at 25% off and free shipping. He makes a nice addition to the bony pets.


----------



## jdubbya

Couldn't resist the large dog from Grandin Road at 25% off and free shipping. He makes a nice addition to the bony pets.


----------



## Bethany

jdubbya said:


> Couldn't resist the large dog from Grandin Road at 25% off and free shipping. He makes a nice addition to the bony pets.


Hey!! Where's your Bird?!


----------



## Ghouliet

I found this for sale on Craigs list and he delivered it. I think it looks great in me cemetery!


----------



## Ghouliet

JDubbya, I love the bony animals, I have them in my cemetery scene. Your skelly is missing something though, a Halloween lap quilt. lol Sign up for the free give away for the Halloween Ragtime quilt in General forum Halloween quilt drawing.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Received this ornament as a gift for my bday


----------



## Haunted Nana

sorry about doubt post


----------



## Haunted Nana

Ghouliet said:


> I found this for sale on Craigs list and he delivered it. I think it looks great in me cemetery!


Awesome!!!!!!! why can't I ever find anything like this???LOL


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge

I am in last minute Halloween shopping shock!

I have been looking everywhere for a good deal on a mini cotton candy machine to make "spider webs" to give out this year...

Well, they run about $40+ with tax + shipping - and that is kind of a lot for me to be spending on this. So I just decided to forget about it and maybe do it next year...


So I got an email today from Sears - $20 off a purchase of $35 + - and their machines are $36.99! Ok... that's good!

But wait! It will never get here by Halloween... so again, maybe I'll just forget it...

Then I see they have a new "Free 2 day Shipping" program and are giving out free trials for 90 days!


It's a Halloween miracle! Got my machine for $18.18 and it will arrive sometime next week!


----------



## pacman

I guess some things are meant to be or happen HalloweenieChallenge , providence i think is the word , good for you i wanted one of those for years but they do not have them over in the U.K. and shipping from the states for them are ridiculous so i guess i will have to wait a bit longer , i hope you get a lot of fun from yours well done .


----------



## pacman

Ghouliet , why not try to make one ? heres mine all made with pallet wood , weighs a bit though .






i used brown spray paint and black spray paint to age them .


----------



## hallorenescene

jdubbya, I love those bony pets. are you going to get the bird too?


----------



## hallorenescene

ghouliet, that is an awesome looking coffin.
saki, happy bday, and what a perfect gift,
pacman, your coffins are amazing. how tall are they? I can get free pallets, but I don't think our pallets look as big as yours.


----------



## PMTT

Bought these!


----------



## jdubbya

hallorenescene said:


> jdubbya, I love those bony pets. are you going to get the bird too?



I have two of them. Just didn't put them in the picture


----------



## ratazc

Got errors... then it posted twice. How do you delete a post?


----------



## ratazc

Pumpkins I made.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

I know that many Forum members have a nearly pathological aversion (  ) to the inflatables, but couldn't resist this Small Monster Trick-or-Treater for $9.97 from Walmart, for pick up at the local store: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Airblown-Inflatables-Small-Outdoor-Monster-Treater/35921217

Unfortunately, won't arrive in time for this Halloween, but I think it will work well with my scene next year.


----------



## MummyOf5

pacman said:


> Ghouliet , why not try to make one ? heres mine all made with pallet wood , weighs a bit though .
> View attachment 226008
> i used brown spray paint and black spray paint to age them .


Wow! You didn't do a tutorial for these did you?


----------



## MummyOf5

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I know that many Forum members have a nearly pathological aversion (  ) to the inflatables, but couldn't resist this Small Monster Trick-or-Treater for $9.97 from Walmart, for pick up at the local store: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Airblown-Inflatables-Small-Outdoor-Monster-Treater/35921217
> 
> Unfortunately, won't arrive in time for this Halloween, but I think it will work well with my scene next year.


I kind of like that guy. The only inflatable that I currently have is Snoopy on his dog house in the "Red Baron" pose


----------



## Ghouliet

pacman said:


> Ghouliet , why not try to make one ? heres mine all made with pallet wood , weighs a bit though .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used brown spray paint and black spray paint to age them .



I love how your coffins look. I wish I could say I had the talent to do the woodworking to make my own, but unfortunately I do not. I do however think I will be aging mine after Halloween. For this year it will go out as is.


----------



## Ghouliet

Halloweenie Chalange, great price on the cotton candy machine! I am glad you could get it after all.


----------



## Ghouliet

WitchyKitty said:


> Yesterday, we went out of town and we stopped at a World Market. They were having a Halloween sale, wine tasting (Halloween wines, too!) and Halloween treat sampling event. I ended up buying myself a fancy Halloween Orange Chocolate bar (that I had sampled and was fantastic) and a bottle of Pumpkin Vanilla Cream soda...both of which were also on sale and will be my special treat for Halloween night! I also found the skele-frogs there, too!! I had to get one of those, for sure. I was a bit mad, though, because I thought it was on sale, paid for it, left and then realized it was full price. Oh well, what can you do? I'm usually so good about checking prices at the store before paying...



Oh, but that frog is so AWESOME! I wonder if they would have any at our local world market?


----------



## pacman

Thank you Ghouliet and everyone for your likes and positive words on the coffins , i used the coffins plain for 2 Halloweens before i painted them and everyone liked them the same i just had a fancy one day to try to












age them and had a go with the spray paint nothing elaborate , but yours is professionally made and is cool anyway at least you can buy them , i didn't have a choice lol. So much cool stuff you all been getting . By the way hallorenescene i was lucky our local timber merchant has internal doors come in on extra large pallets and the slats along the top and bottom are about 6 ft or thereabouts , one of the coffins is about 4-5ft which i made for my daughter to jump out of and the other i can get inside at about 6ft but i have fitted a creep in . I am sure if you can try your local timber yard and ask if they get doors delivered on pallets they may be similar , luckily for me the pallets the doors come on are non re - usable so they dispose of them and were glad to let me have the big pallets . Here,s my daughter with the smaller one before it was painted [ I drilled a hole in the door and put it on hinges so she could see anyone coming up the driveway and make them jump lol ] and here,s the bigger one with my home made creep .


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got one of Kloey74's AMAZING handmade jack-o-lanterns.

It is really yucky and disgusting...I LOVE IT!

thanks so much, K!!! Happy Haunts!


----------



## frogkid11

wickedwillingwench said:


> i got one of Kloey74's AMAZING handmade jack-o-lanterns.
> 
> It is really yucky and disgusting...I LOVE IT!
> 
> thanks so much, K!!! Happy Haunts!


wait - does Kloey make those pumpkins to sell ? I saw her picture from where she decorated at the end of September and fell in love with how sinister they look.


----------



## kloey74

It was my way of thanking WickedWillingWench for making me a Halloween scarf that I wear to school constantly!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

kloey, i think i sniff a cottage industry, girl.


----------



## kloey74

Right now most of my attention is on looming a blanket. Hopefully it will be done by Spring!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, i'm SUPPOSED to be looming a blanket myself...i hope mine is done by next winter! lol


----------



## kloey74

I want to cry when I think how long my blanket needs to be since I'm 5'10. Ugh!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

kloey74 said:


> I want to cry when I think how long my blanket needs to be since I'm 5'10. Ugh!!!!!


oh, dear, honey. LOL. course, mine will have to be waaaay wide. LOL.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

went to home goods and it was pretty sad...very little ween stuff left and xmas is takign over the WORLD!

i did find two cute ceramic led jack-o-lanterns (good size--about a foot tall) to put in the kids' front steps.


----------



## texaslucky

I bought the Grandin Road Story Book Witch. Can't wait to get her.


----------



## BlueFrog

Darn you, Grandin Road! Darn you to the deepest foulest pits of heck! I have been struggling to resist all the skeleton animals this year but when the 21" dog went on 50% off this morning, my willpower faded to nothingness. Yes I know it's the same thing as 25% off and free shipping, but I'd felt that teeny little pang of missing out on a great deal when the previous sale ended and resistance became futile


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ha, ha, my tipping point BlueFrog wasn't so much will power but instead reaching payday on Friday and having the GrandinRoad 50% Halloween Haven sale start on the same day! That plus seeing a heads up on here. 

A few weeks ago I picked up the Werewolf Son on sale and really would have loved to have added the Dad too to my cart but this close to Halloween the budget runs pretty low. The Dad sold out after I placed my order yesterday and they don't have enough to fill all their orders apparently, but I think I'm on track to still get one sent with the new supply coming in on 10/28 or 10/29. Unfortunately that means he's not going to be used for halloween this year. Still he's a great prop and great buy on sale and at half off of that, so I'll be happy just getting him this year. Last year I didn't order the Lady in Black before she sold out, and she didn't return this year.


----------



## Morlan Bryn

Aquired a bag of 40 mini skulls! going to drill holes in the top and push LED's from a light string in the top.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just noticed Halloween Asylum's sale in the Coupons and Discounts area and ended up picking up a pair of Villafane's Pumpkin legs, less than $9 a pair on sale. I have a bunch of the arms but since last year have wanted to have at least one or two pairs of legs for my pumpkin patch display.


----------



## Haunted Nana

kloey74 said:


> I want to cry when I think how long my blanket needs to be since I'm 5'10. Ugh!!!!!


Make it 5 ft and I'll save you a lot of trouble and take it off your hands.bahahahaha.


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge

wickedwillingwench said:


> went to home goods and it was pretty sad...very little ween stuff left and xmas is takign over the WORLD!
> 
> i did find two cute ceramic led jack-o-lanterns (good size--about a foot tall) to put in the kids' front steps.


Yeah. Someone really needs to tell "The Man" to wait his turn and stop creeping up on Halloween.

Christmas stuff in September? Really?


----------



## RCIAG

Big Lots had their Christmas stuff out in September, fully stocked.

Thankfully, the things I wanted from GR are not available anymore so I don't have to worry about spending my money there. I did receive my solar garden stakes from Woot! yesterday.

http://tools.woot.com/offers/spooky-solar-garden-stakes-lantern

http://tools.woot.com/offers/spooky-solar-garden-stakes-skull

http://tools.woot.com/offers/spooky-solar-garden-stakes-witch


----------



## osenator

We got this guy tonight.. our biggest prop ever...


----------



## hallorenescene

pmtt, those bottles and labels are wonderful. potion bottles are very addicting.
jdubbya, the birds are cool too.
ratazc, you did great on those pumpkins.
saruman, he is very cute. I'm putting out 6 inflatables this year. I'm not putting them out till the week of.
wow! pacman, I love your coffins, and your creep is really good. and you have a very pretty daughter with great Halloween spirit.
wicked, very cool pumpkin
I went into dollar general, and they had taken all the Halloween down and put it in two big bins. I said....Halloween on sale already? clerk said...no, we just put it in those two bins up front hoping to sell more of it. I thought, who wants to try to dig through those bins when it's not on sale. yep, they hae to make way for xmas stuff.
rciag, cool stakes. the witch one is the best.
osenator, is that the gr were wolf guy?


----------



## Matt1

It looks like the werewolf from Spirit. Sweet!


----------



## Windborn

osenator said:


> View attachment 226311
> 
> 
> We got this guy tonight.. our biggest prop ever...


We bought him today! Halloween Express had all their big props on sale so we got him, the Angel of Death and the huge 11ft inflatable reaper. Our neighborhood has an empty half lot next to us that we put the inflatables in and he is a great highlight there!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

The DVD of Disney's 'The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad' that I'd ordered last week arrived today.

Just watched it with my four-and-a-half year old son, who loved it. Wasn't scared at all. The first half is kinda slow and he was starting to get antsy -- but then came Brom Bones' song at the Halloween party. All good from then on. 

Afterward, he's been running around with a wrapping paper tube, pretending to be the Headless Horseman. Heh.


----------



## osenator

We got the werewolf at Halloween Alley, he was the best prop we saw at all the store we saw this year... he was also I think the most expensive one we ever bought, but we got him at 30% off.


----------



## Col. Fryght

I could not resist Halloween Asylum's recent sale. I have been meaning to upgrade the large spider in my spider display. I also picked up some large snakes and a few other smaller circus decorations. Below is Halloween Asylum's stock photo of my latest addition.


----------



## hallorenescene

that spider is awesome col. I think I saw one similar at our walgreens.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Ordered a skull speaker from Halloween Asylum last night. Had missed out on getting it from GR last year, and so I was pleasantly surprised to find it on HA's website.

Think it will give the ambient soundtrack for my cemetery a much needed volume-boost.


----------



## Bethany

Picked up another Skeleton Cat today for $9 & change. 
also picked up some treat bags, skeleton arm drink stirers & items to do the front door swag Sunday after I take down the Halloween one.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Found a CVS that still had the Headless Horseman, and picked him up for 33% off! I passed the horseman up when he first came out, because he doesn't really fit my current display. But my wife convinced me to add a pumpkin patch theme next year, so I was happy to find one this late in the season. Great lifesize, especially for only $53.


----------



## Morlan Bryn

Got four poly foam skull's from the bargain bin for 20p each! Can't wait to get started on a make over for them


----------



## hallorenescene

morlon, I think with a make over those could be really cool.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i brought the CVS headless horseman home with me today. I love him...but would love him more if i could figure out how to turn him off. LOL.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Behind his left shoulder there's a slit in the fabric of his shirt. Inside, you'll feel the on/off/demo switch.

Speaking of CVS, my son convinced me to get the 72" tall bobble head Grim Reaper, which was on sale.


----------



## Matt1

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Behind his left shoulder there's a slit in the fabric of his shirt. Inside, you'll feel the on/off/demo switch.
> 
> Speaking of CVS, my son convinced me to get the 72" tall bobble head Grim Reaper, which was on sale.


I got him last Saturday for like $26 and some change. He is one meancing ghoul! Well worth the money!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Matt said:


> I got him last Saturday for like $26 and some change. He is one meancing ghoul! Well worth the money!


aw, dang...i had $15 in ECB i didn't even think about using. RATS.


----------



## printersdevil

I got a text today from my hubby that I had two packages. I knew it was my Grandin Road order, but I could barely muster excitement. This is the Halloween season that shouldn't be for me. I have been home several hours and have not opened them yet. I just told hubby that I might send it back and he told me to just put it up for next year. Then I remembered the stories of others who have ordered and put them up only to find they didn't work next year. So, yep, I have to open that sucker and be sure. Hope it helps with my gloom.

It is the Story Telling Witch and a spell book.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, those are two dynamite props.


----------



## LairMistress

I can't believe that this thread was on page 5! With all of the clearance shopping?? 

This is my clearance "haul". I got everything that I went out for, plus a light string (multi colored skeletons to coordinate with the orange/purple/green light strings I bought on clearance @ Walgreens last year), and a new mini strobe.

I used to have a mini strobe, and haven't seen it in a very long time, so I have to assume it's gone for good. Same for the werewolf mask, so I bought a new one. I like this one better, because it has a sensor in it that makes it growl. I'm not crazy about the eyes lighting up, but kids might like it anyway. Mask was $7.49.

The giant light up skulls are going on the corners of the porch roof next year! I was actually surprised to find two at the same store. $9.99 each, which means I got two cheaper than one, haha. 

Everything but the strobe is from Walgreens; strobe was found at Shopko 70% off for $4.79.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Light up skulls on the roof? That sounds awesome! I hope your able to get pictures next year, it sounds great. I bought giant webbing to go from the gutters to the ground, a giant spider, & some strobe/spot lights. All 50% off at Spirit.


----------



## Haunted Nana

I got to spend the week end with my twin neice and nephew who were born on Halloween and turned 12 yesterday. We went shopping today and the funniest thing happened when she got into her purse to pay for jewerly that she bought with her Birthday money. SHE PULLED OUT A LITTLE WOODEN TOEPINCHER COFFIN THAT MAKES NOISE. THAT WAS THE TOPPER OF MY HOLIDAY. She uses that all the time now so she knows if someone opens her "wallet" LOL


----------



## Abunai

November One Clearance Run:


----------



## osenator

Our little haul, we only did a few stores... Thank God... (L)


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Didn't get a picture - it went straight into the storage boxes - but I did get a good clearance haul today. Picked up:

-giant spider from Walgreens

-5 funkins and a large plastic JOL for a new pumpkin patch scene

-lifesize female zombie, along with a witch hat. I figure I'll use her as a witch this year then a zombie next year

-Several metal zombie signs

-jumping bug. My jumping spider bit the dust this year so thought I'd try this and change it up a little

-ghillie suit and foam-filled Wicce head and hands from Halloween Asylum


----------



## mikeerdas

*Possessed Portrait ($13.50) & large cauldron ($6.50) = 50% off Halloween Alley*

Possessed Portrait ($13.50) & large cauldron ($6.50) representing 50% off prices at Halloween Alley. This is a store I discovered accidentally, yesterday, at the Cary Town Center mall in Cary, NC. Had no idea this store existed--I'm not a Mall Guy...

Been wanting a large cauldron for quite some time--perfect for hiding a video projector with a Singing Pumpkins effect. Or to hide a small projector--probably LED due to heat--for a projection effect in any graveyard scene.

The Possessed Portrait was a gamble. If nothing else, it might be fun to repurpose the back / forth motor. Don't know if the thing even works yet. Could be D.O.A. But price was so low. And did not look like it had been opened:































Also visited the Publix that opened in Cary, NC this week. Sadly, no Fire & Ice spotlights there; no Halloween anything due to 10/29/2014 opening date. However, for 2015, this Publix may be a cheap source for the red/orange/yellow "fire effect" Gemmy Fire & Ice Spotlight.


----------



## Passi

Our November 1st loot:



















But our biggest loot came from Halloween Asylum. We had taken advantage of their amazing gift card promotion in the spring / summer and saved it until after Halloween. I had it shipped to my mom's house since she's in the states and it would be a ton cheaper ($57 instead of $500 shipping up here). When we go down for Christmas, we'll pick it up then.


----------



## Bethany

Hoping to top in Spirit today after our Anniversary lunch.


----------



## Huntress

Went to Target and stocked up on pumpkin carving tools and a stencil book. I bought one of the carving tools packs before our pumpkin carving party and it worked so well I decided to go back if they went on sale and picked up 3 more for half price. Haven't bought them yet but on Amazon I put on my wish list: 1 pair of fake legs, 1 pair of white and black stripped hose and a pair of ruby slippers (for my Wicked Witch of the East).


----------



## mikeerdas

*Visited all 3 of my local Spirit Halloween stores (Raleigh, NC)*

Items--had to visit all 3 local Spirit Halloweens to find all the DVDs I wanted. All prices reflect 50% off original price:
* AtmosfearFX Projection DVD: Zombie Invasion ($25) [last one in stock in the only store that had any of these left]
* AtmosfearFX Projection DVD: Unliving Portraits ($25)
* AtmosfearFX Projection DVD: Creepy Crawlies 2 ($25)
* AtmosfearFX Projection DVD: Tricks and Treats ($25)
* (Already had Shades of Evil--included with Ghostly Apparitions; but got three (3) Blood Walls bonus DVDs)
* (2) LED Pilsner glasses, selectable colors ($5 each)
* Moaning Lisa ($2.50) - Probably could trim to fit my Halloween Alley Tekky Toys "Possessed Portrait")
* (2) Catacombs Backlit Window posters; no bones about it folks, great purchase here. Prob. combined with an F&I spot like someone had suggested
* (2) White spider web - 400 sq. foot coverage each ($3.50 each)
* Brain gelatin mold ($5)

Overview photo:








Detail photos:

AtmosfearFX DVDs:








LED Pilsner glasses:








Moaning Lisa portrait #1 view vs. Possessed Portait:








Moaning Lisa portrait #2 view vs. Possessed Portrait:








Catacombs Backlit Window Poster:








Catacombs - Zoom in of top half of package:


----------



## CrystalRose

Some of the stuff we managed to pick up yesterday. 















Then tonight stopped at our local Walgreens to get some cough medicine for hubby. Decided to swing down the Halloween aisle and there it was 



Been really weird here this year. Lots of stuff left at all the Walgreens and CVS we stopped at yesterday. Only thing hard to find were the skellies and I managed to snag one of those today.


----------



## mikeerdas

CrystalRose said:


> Some of the stuff we managed to pick up yesterday.
> 
> Been really weird here this year. Lots of stuff left at all the Walgreens and CVS we stopped at yesterday. Only thing hard to find were the skellies and I managed to snag one of those today.


Nice haul! I see you picked up a My Pet Ghost. I got one too, but at full price ($10). Couldn't find any on clearance at any Walgreens after Halloween. It's a bit lame, but I'm a huge fan of the Pepper's Ghost illusion; and My Pet Ghost uses a Pepper's Ghost effect. So I thought it would be nice to have around.






Just ordered my 4th Mitsubishi XD500U projector off eBay. The projection effects were such a highlight for parents and kids alike--one of the most commented upon things in our haunt--that I decided I needed to rear project to more windows.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Some nice buys there guys! 

I'm just not motivated to go scaveraging this year. Maybe its the weather, that and I shopped early so don't need much more. Hubby and I sat outside on our porch all of Halloween while it drizzled. Didn't start getting cold and damp feeling until about 8 pm when the winds picked up a bit and it started to rain harder. We were both feeling a bit lazy Saturday although we ran errands during the rain bursts, and I still couldn't muster shopping today even though it was cool and dry.

I was fortunate to get most of what I was hoping for this year, and some things like CVS' HH and GR's werewolf Dad and Son that were unplanned large props. Until I ordered the werewolf guys really didn't spend much with GR this year, pretty much stayed out of HG and TJMaxx, found quite a surprising amount of smaller items this year at CVS, did some early and late shopping at DT, early shopping at 99 Cent Only and ROSS, picked up some lights at SH and the one prop SH had I really wanted this year, the Coat Rack Monster. Oh and bought a few spot lights from HD. No Target, and from Walmart picked up two or three small skellies to turn into monkeys hopefully next year. Never went into Halloween City. A wonderful member picked up a Walgreens Oogie that I treasure, so all in all a pretty satisfying Halloween season as far as additions to our haunt. 

I did stop in at my nearest SH yesterday in between us taking my husband's car in to the shop, and the store was pretty decimated. Didn't see anything I wanted anyway although I almost picked up the Living Dead Portraits DVD a few of you bought. I have a number of projection DVDs already and you can only use as many as you have projectors for so put it back. It was the only one of that DVD left. They had the Critters left but I already have that one. I would have grabbed the Zombie Invasion if they would have had it though. That and the little girl doll in the blue dress. I liked her alot but she probably was sold out a long time ago. I did ask about the demo spotlights and was told they weren't selling them. I might go to one or two of the other SHs in my area tomorrow that might be still open but i think it will be a wasted trip being so late in the after-sale period.

Anyone else going to check out leftovers tomorrow?


----------



## Bethany

Stopped in Spirit today after lunch & nothing jumped out at me. Today was their last day of being open and they had quite a bit left. It was my first visit this season to this store. Just think the prices are a bit high & they only ran 20% off coupons the entire season. I'm going to a flea market tomorrow so on my way may stop at Walgreens & see if they have anything.


----------



## CrystalRose

mikeerdas said:


> Nice haul! I see you picked up a My Pet Ghost. I got one too, but at full price ($10). Couldn't find any on clearance at any Walgreens after Halloween. It's a bit lame, but I'm a huge fan of the Pepper's Ghost illusion; and My Pet Ghost uses a Pepper's Ghost effect. So I thought it would be nice to have around.


Yeah I only found the one I got yesterday. I like them too. I'm going to keep it on my desk. A little Halloween year round


----------



## Enjoralas

I hit the local Spirit yesterday right after opening and scored the store display of Peek a Boo Penny (addtl 20% after the 50), the store display of the Coat Rack Monster (still boxed and sealed as they opened a retail box to get a display out sooner), Harvester and Lurching Zombie. Added four outdoor LED spotlights, two indoor LED spotlights and a Creepy Attic light, got out for just under $400.

The website says tomorrow (Monday) is the last day, individual store hours may vary, so I am hoping that one of the few I pass on my way home from work might be open still and will see if they have anything left at great prices.


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, good deals. those skulls will look great on your roof. I have a mini strobe. they do come in very handy.
abunai, nice haul. and skeletons. one can never have enough skeletons.
osenator, nice haul. I have that bat. it is awesome. your morgan prop is very cool, but that is a movie that scares me the most. I don't think I could bring her home. she is cool looking though the way she moves and all.
mikeerdas, everyone needs a giant cauldron. the possessed portrait looks pretty cool. you got some great dvd's there. I have some dvd's that have scenes, but none of those. very useful item,
passi,m nice haul. you got some cool items.
crystal, nice items. would have loved to snag a few myself.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just ordered 12' Orange Rope Lights x3 on clearance for $4.99 each for pickup at the local Kmart.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My two sets of Villafane Pumpkin Legs arrived today from Halloween Asylum. Thanks guys! I have the Villafane arms from last year, but no legs, so was so excited to see they still had had some of these left when their sale started. 

Stopped in a Spirit today (only 1 of 3 that was open) and picked up some costume items. Everything in the store was on sale for 50% off including costumes, so that worked out well. Think costumes were only 30% the other day so glad I waited to go in. I still have one silver mask that I want to pick up online somewhere before it gets discontinued and that mask will complete the main costume pieces for an Inca-inspired warrior jungle king. Otherwise I am officially done with Halloween shopping for the year.


----------



## Mayzshon

Picked up a stone wall background from Spirit today, and a groundbreaker skeleton from Walgreens.


----------



## ooojen

I asked older DD to check the SH near her to see whether they had a coat rack monster left that she could pick up for me. They didn't, and I assumed that was that. 
Today she texted me a picture-- she'd gone to a bunch of other SH stores all around the area until she found the CRMonster for me. That was pretty sweet!


----------



## mikeerdas

*$40 Walgreens spider for $10 (75% off) - scared both my wife and the cashier!*

This poseable armed spider has to have a span of close to 4 ft. Saw him during lunch at a Walgreens--75% off $40 = $10. The cashier didn't want to touch or go near this guy at checkout. That's the sign of a good prop purchase.  Placed it in dark bedroom and turned on it's flashing red eyes. She screamed when she rushed into the bedroom after coming home from work to change.  Fortunately all of my parts are intact and she was a good sport about. I'm typically not into startles, but couldn't resist. So, wow, what a haul! 

Also picked up another UV Gemmy mini strobe from another Kmart for between $3 and $4. As well as some cheap ($1.44) lamp socket to electrical plug converters--the electrical sockets aren't grounded; probably just polarized I'd imagine. Hoping to use these in a motion sensor Flood Light unit that has a test mode for activating props. Do flood lights have the same socket form factor as regular incandescent light bulbs? If not, those may have to be returned.

Found the LED lighted BEWARE sign on clearance at Walgreens--regular price $6. My price: $1.50.

Also found a My Pet Ghost on Clearance for $4.42 at Walgreens; unfortunately the annoying Genevieve Ruffles again. More of a keeper at that price than the $10 I bought the other for--she's already been returned.

























I guess that's a wrap for post-Halloween clearance.

Anyone know of an online clearance Bubble Fogger I could purchase? It was such a hit with little kids at this year's haunt that I *need* a second one.


----------



## creepymagic

My final result of after Halloween sales

We had good luck at Spirit, lots of animations available this year and all DVD's in stock
We had good luck at Michaels with Halloween crafts 80% off with a wide selection
Christmas Tree shop was worthwhile but they held their sale before Halloween rather than after
Walgreen and CVS were also worthwhile
Lowes was OK with a couple animations
Marshalls only had a couple pumpkin copper kettles
Walmarts and Jo Anne were disappointing - not much available
Halloween City was disappointing with only 30% off


----------



## Berserker

creepymagic said:


> My final result of after Halloween sales
> 
> We had good luck at Spirit, lots of animations available this year and all DVD's in stock
> We had good luck at Michaels with Halloween crafts 80% off with a wide selection
> Christmas Tree shop was worthwhile but they held their sale before Halloween rather than after
> Walgreen and CVS were also worthwhile
> Lowes was OK with a couple animations
> Marshalls only had a couple pumpkin copper kettles
> Walmarts and Jo Anne were disappointing - not much available
> Halloween City was disappointing with only 30% off
> 
> View attachment 229579


Damn bro!?!?! how much did you spend?


----------



## Berserker

I took advantage of the after Samhain sale but got there late b/c I had to teach Saturday morning; I got a Cool Gear Skeleton cup (for my coffee), a strobe light that can plug into any lamp, 2 big spiders, cobb webbs, Sons or Anarchy shirt (for my sister's bday), and a Freddy glove (the good one) for my son on Christmas); I believe that is it. We also went to Target but their selection was already ****e before so it was worse afterwards.


----------



## mikeerdas

creepymagic said:


> My final result of after Halloween sales
> 
> We had good luck at Spirit, lots of animations available this year and all DVD's in stock
> We had good luck at Michaels with Halloween crafts 80% off with a wide selection
> Christmas Tree shop was worthwhile but they held their sale before Halloween rather than after
> Walgreen and CVS were also worthwhile
> Lowes was OK with a couple animations
> Marshalls only had a couple pumpkin copper kettles
> Walmarts and Jo Anne were disappointing - not much available
> Halloween City was disappointing with only 30% off


Nice haul!


----------



## mikeerdas

*I keep saying "this my last clearance purchase"...*

So I'll not say that. And just say: here are some clearance purchases I made as Walgreen's today:

* Two mini disco balls @ $1.50 each; normally $5 each
* Three blacklight CFLs @ $1.25--believe these are the same model as the nice, generic seasonal ones from Lowes.

Really need to find some sort reflective hood system so I can put a bunch of these UV CFLs in arrays. Wouldn't know how far to space them, etc. Probably should start a new thread for that.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Bubble Fogger on clearance @ HSN*

Found this Bubble Fogger for $50, usually selling for $100, @ HSN:

http://www.hsn.com/products/halloween-bubble-fog-machine/7442034

Using coupon code 142080 knocked the price down to $40, not including shipping and tax.

Looks to be the same, or similar, model as the Target one I purchased on clearance last year.
It was such a big hit with kids that I wanted a second. So I'm getting one. 

Couldn't find a single Bubble Fogger this year at all the Target's I shopped post-Halloween.


----------



## Bethany

I bought too much to list. Went to Michael's and 80% off was too much to resist. Got some stuff for the reaper box 
Then got the last garland I needed for my front door for Thanksgiving decoration & my mesh for the other holiday decorating.


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge

mikeerdas - just be careful!! My bubble fogger broke the 2nd time I tried to use it. A lot of them have defects - it's like bubble fogger roulette! If you get it and it doesn't work don't be optimistic like I was "Oh it will work next season!" lol just return it. Or try to repair it I guess - there are lots of posts about those Gemmy bubble foggers on here!


I hope you get a good one!


----------



## ooojen

HalloweenieChallenge said:


> mikeerdas - just be careful!! My bubble fogger broke the 2nd time I tried to use it. A lot of them have defects - it's like bubble fogger roulette! If you get it and it doesn't work don't be optimistic like I was "Oh it will work next season!" lol just return it. Or try to repair it I guess - theirs lots of posts about those Gemmy bubble foggers on here!
> I hope you get a good one!


Yep. I was so excited to get one the first year I saw them come out. They sold out, and I paid a premium to get a brand new one for our daughter's Halloween party. It never worked...didn't get a single foggy bubble out of it.


----------



## hallorenescene

mikeerdas, I saw that spider at walgreens, he is impressive. nice score. nice score again. and nice score again. lol.


----------



## creepymagic

Berserker said:


> Damn bro!?!?! how much did you spend?


I should mention that for the past decade my family (including my wife) celebrate my Birthday and Christmas Nov 1st so for the most part I spent very little. What you see is primarily my Birthday and Christmas gifts from my family, although I still get a cake for my Birthday. It beats soap on a rope.


----------



## creepymagic

Bethany said:


> I bought too much to list. Went to Michael's and 80% off was too much to resist. Got some stuff for the reaper box
> Then got the last garland I needed for my front door for Thanksgiving decoration & my mesh for the other holiday decorating.


I thought Michaels was the story of the season, 80% across the board was unheard of, items that cost $20 now cost $4. I don't remember this much selection with this much off anytime anywhere.


----------



## mikeerdas

HalloweenieChallenge said:


> mikeerdas - just be careful!! My bubble fogger broke the 2nd time I tried to use it. A lot of them have defects - it's like bubble fogger roulette! If you get it and it doesn't work don't be optimistic like I was "Oh it will work next season!" lol just return it. Or try to repair it I guess - there are lots of posts about those Gemmy bubble foggers on here!
> 
> I hope you get a good one!


Thanks for the Heads Up HC and oojen. I'll test very shortly after receiving. Hopefully HSN is good with returns if I get a dud. Also, I figured having a functioning spare is important. Since these things have such a high failure rate.


----------



## mikeerdas

hallorenescene said:


> mikeerdas, I saw that spider at walgreens, he is impressive. nice score. nice score again. and nice score again. lol.


Thanks HRS! I'm just glad my wife very quickly forgave me for placing the spider in a dark bedroom with the blinking red eye function enabled. I've got the bestest wife on the planet, I think. Of course, I'm deeply biased.


----------



## MsSpookyBoo

AHHH - 80% off at Micheal's! I didn't even check my local store post-halloween because it was getting SO picked over 2 weeks prior to Halloween! All the Spooky towns were pretty much gone....Still, I wish I had checked it out anyway for 80% off  

I got some good deals at Pier1 online. In store they were offering 50% off, but online it went down to 75% off. I had my eye on some stuff there but it was pricey so there was no way I was paying full price. I used code FREESHIP75 for free shipping over $75. I ordered some stuff that I plan on using as gifts for next year, and some ornaments that I'm going to use for Christmas. 

I also have a 10% off coupon for signing up for their emails which I will not use (expires Nov 19th: 1115-WC9-MN9-WWM-LL5)


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

creepymagic said:


> I thought Michaels was the story of the season, 80% across the board was unheard of, items that cost $20 now cost $4. I don't remember this much selection with this much off anytime anywhere.


Doesn't such drastic discounting suggest though, that Michaels' Halloween merchandise didn't sell well enough over the previous months? Meaning that Michaels may not stock as much next year (or, a more positive alternative, will carry different items) . . .


----------



## MsSpookyBoo

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Doesn't such drastic discounting suggest though, that Michaels' Halloween merchandise didn't sell well enough over the previous months? Meaning that Michaels may not stock as much next year (or, a more positive alternative, will carry different items) . . .


I agree. I think certain locations/regions just do better with certain seasonal decorations than others do. My Michael's was picked over weeks before Halloween,...so I imagine there was nothing much left anyway, while it sounds lilke creepymagic's store had a lot of selection. 

On this topic - I was in my local Walgreens early on Saturday Nov 1st picking thru the Halloween stuff. That location still had a lot left, which was surprising to me, but they also had a lot left a week or two before Halloween. One of the GM's was in there with the Store Manager and the GM wasn't pleased, saying the store didn't predict orders correctly. Also he said they are going to limit sales of costumes because value village/Goodwill have developed a niche market that they can't compete with. I thought this was super interesting to hear!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Had stopped at the local Walgreens tonight and, inspired by mikeerdas' example, picked up a giant spider (very nice), 4 orange table cloths and a GITD rat -- all for 90% off. The total came to just $2.16. (Was shocked when the clerk rang it up.)

Also stopped at a nearby Rite Aid, where I found a Keep Out sign-holding zombie arm stake for 50% off, so that cost me $7.49.

Edited to add: Rite Aid also had a nice skeleton butler that I hadn't seen before, but his jaw didn't move (even though the tag indicated it should), so I decided to pass on it.


----------



## Bethany

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Doesn't such drastic discounting suggest though, that Michaels' Halloween merchandise didn't sell well enough over the previous months? Meaning that Michaels may not stock as much next year (or, a more positive alternative, will carry different items) . . .


Or that they put it out too late and didn't put it all together. (Which was the case in the 2 I go to). Also by the time they had all of it out, it was 40% off. 
It seemed to me that every store around here, not just michaels, put stuff out way late. They would make more $ if they would put it out earlier and wait on the Christmas.


----------



## hallorenescene

you guys have all gotten some awesome buys. I need to go check out the sales.


----------



## Deadna

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Had stopped at the local Walgreens tonight and, inspired by mikeerdas' example, picked up a giant spider (very nice), 4 orange table cloths and a GITD rat -- all for 90% off. The total came to just $2.16. (Was shocked when the clerk rang it up.)
> 
> Also stopped at a nearby Rite Aid, where I found a Keep Out sign-holding zombie arm stake for 50% off, so that cost me $7.49.
> 
> Edited to add: Rite Aid also had a nice skeleton butler that I hadn't seen before, but his jaw didn't move (even though the tag indicated it should), so I decided to pass on it.


Aren't those spiders regularly $40? Someone's math is off if you only paid $2.16 for everything...lol!


----------



## mikeerdas

Deadna said:


> Aren't those spiders regularly $40? Someone's math is off if you only paid $2.16 for everything...lol!


There's a big, nearly 4 foot wide span, Walgreens spider priced at $40. I got him for 75% off. Believe there's a much smaller but similar looking spider also sold by Walgreens. But 90% off $40 would be $40 * .10 = $4 + tax.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Flying Bat from A.C. Moore, 70% off = $3.90*

Flying Bat from A.C. Moore, 70% off = $3.90. I saw these guys, also some drop spiders, at A.C. Moore very early on in the Halloween season. At $13, I passed. Yesterday, at 70% off, I accepted their generous discount. For $4, if I don't like it, maybe I can repurpose the motor. 

Also found Gemmy non-F&I single color, stationary LED spots (no movement) in the At Home store--formerly Garden Ridge. $15 each, so decent price. Saving the receipt in case I don't like:


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

mikeerdas said:


> Deadna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those spiders regularly $40? Someone's math is off if you only paid $2.16 for everything...lol!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a big, nearly 4 foot wide span, Walgreens spider priced at $40. I got him for 75% off. Believe there's a much smaller but similar looking spider also sold by Walgreens. But 90% off $40 would be $40 * .10 = $4 + tax.
Click to expand...

You're right. Guess this one wasn't the biggest size, but still plenty big enough for my purposes. The original price on the tag was $9.99, so basically it cost me a dollar. Can't beat that.


----------



## hallorenescene

mikeerdas, I got one of those flying bats in a box of Halloween goodies at a garage sale. I always thought they were cheesy looking. I hung it up that Halloween just because. he actually looked cute. the kids were mesmerized by him. I now own 3 of them. I love them.


----------



## kittyvibe

I have to go through my buys from the weekend, but I got hit at a stoplight when I was going to work tuesday and havent felt ok enough to go through my items and take pics yet. I did want to make a quick comment from my experience though;

while at walmart, which out of 3 I went to had the most stuff leftover, Im talking 3 aisles, there was a lady with halloween boxes putting brand new items on the clearance shelves. I couldnt believe it.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Had ordered an inflatable ghost trick-or-treater online from Home Depot last night for $9.99 local pickup.

Got an e-mail this morning, cancelling the order. Website still showed 11 in-stock, but price reduced to $5. When I got there, didn't see any so I asked. The clerk told me the count was incorrect. Sold the last one yesterday.

Website showed another HD as having "limited quantity", so I called that store to confirm. Drove over there, and bought the display model for $5.


----------



## hallorenescene

kittyvibe, hope you're okay.
saruman, way to go


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yeah Kittyvibe, hope you're okay too. That's never a good situation for the person hit or the car. 

So do you think that one Walmart never unpacked all their stuff for the holiday? Three aisles of halloween this many days after halloween is quite remarkable. 


I picked up two LED blacklight spots from HD on clearance today. Saw it listed online and my store showed stock so was pleased to locate them and they did ring up at $3.74 each at the register. 

I also got a notice that the Ape Anti-motion Mask I had ordered from Spirit Halloween.com the other day (only $11.98) has been shipped. Really hoping I can get an actor to wear it when I do my carnival theme. I've read different comments on how well the teeth show up when the mask's mouth is manipulated so for the clearance price thought it worth the chance. If it works out it probably simulates a live gorilla more than any other mask. Shipping was only 5.99, similar to what I would pay at BuyCostumes. First time ordering online from SH. Should be here next Friday if not before.

Still awaiting shipping confirmation on my Halloween Asylum order for two metal signs (Zombie Research Area and Radiation Area) and a Light Up Fly Prop that I ordered Tuesday. The Fly prop actually looks very close to the Halloween prop flies I bought from Oriental Trading a few months back (iridescent blue/green body and red eyes, the item has since been on clearance and now discontinued but may be found on e bay or amazon). The HA one has light up eyes too (3 AG13 watch batteries). I plan to use them in my mad lab for a "The Fly" radiation experiment on things that went awry. Great time to pull out my giant ants and cockroaches and put them to use.


















The larger prop fly is 5 x 20 x 13-1/2 inches.


----------



## mikeerdas

hallorenescene said:


> mikeerdas, I got one of those flying bats in a box of Halloween goodies at a garage sale. I always thought they were cheesy looking. I hung it up that Halloween just because. he actually looked cute. the kids were mesmerized by him. I now own 3 of them. I love them.


Hey, if the kids like 'em, that passes "the test" on my book. Made another trip to A.C. Moore today on my lunch break. But they'd boxed all the remaining ones up. :-( I wanted a second one "just in case."


----------



## Saki.Girl

way to much lol 
I got the 
Gemmy 6.4 ft. Wicked Witch of the West with Broom
8 sets of the gemmy blood drip string lights 
The Gemmy 6.4 ft. Projection Inflatable Kaleidoscope Haunted Carriage

4 of the 24 in. Lighted Tinsel Halloween Vulture


----------



## Bethany

I bought roughly $270 worth of stuff at Walgreens @ 90% off so $27. 
Pumpkin pails for 20 cents!! bought the 5 they had left. Got some stuff for future reaper exchanges.


----------



## Deadna

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> You're right. Guess this one wasn't the biggest size, but still plenty big enough for my purposes. The original price on the tag was $9.99, so basically it cost me a dollar. Can't beat that.


I just assumed you were talking about the giant one because he is nice too  
I've ran into many cashiers who can't do math so I wouldn't be surprised if you did buy the $40 spider for $2...LOL!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I got the wicked witch prop from Home Depot today! I also got a cool witches broom for $2 from an estate sale. I have been so busy lately that I haven't been able to post pics of the stuff i've found recently.

Got these witch s&p shakers from a tag sale








This picture from Spirit








These glasses from World Market








These cool paper bats from World Market








And my big ticket item...a human spine! I scored a box of human bones at a local flea market. It's an old teaching model and basically a disarticulated skeleton. The hand, foot, and spine are all articulated. I may put some of the ribs and various bones on Etsy or Ebay, because I just wanted the spine, hand, and foot. I still can't believe my luck on this one.


----------



## bobzilla

I didn't buy any of these, but thought if anyone lived near a Dixiline Lumber Home Center, these evil gnomes are a really good deal at $5 on clearance.
Not bad as far as evil gnomes go


----------



## Greenwick

My husband acquired two awesome lanterns with pirate skulls on the sides. They have a nice warm glow which I wasn't able to capture with my crap camera.

















I also acquired several rolls of Halloween ribbon for 10 cents each, over at Walmart.










(I had originally tried to put them all in one picture and didn't like how small it was. Not sure how to get that out of this post.)


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Stopped by my local Michaels today and there was still some Halloween at 80% off. This weekend Michaels has a coupon for an additional 25% off your entire purchase (including sales items). I didn't think the coupon would work on the Halloween items, but it did. So I ended up buying several items and spent only about $10.00.


----------



## LairMistress

Today, I finally remembered to go to Home Depot. I am kicking myself for not going sooner, because there was another light that I really wanted (strobe with gels)...and they were out of them.

They had a bunch of inflatables left that were really tempting...carriage, arch, pumpkin man, cat, Jack o'lantern. Seems like there was another one, but I didn't think to take a pic of the endcap that it was on.

I decided on two "blacklight" LED indoor spots (which are just purple lights, I tried them out and nothing white glowed in the least), a battery op set of multi colored bat lights, and a battery op set of all purple mini lights (the rounded type, not the pointy ones). I figure I can make wreaths and use those, maybe. I had picked up the battery op Jack o'lantern lights from Dollar Tree, and the battery op skull lights from Dollar General for the same purpose.

I also bought two life sized figures, mostly because they were so cheap. I haven't tested them out yet to see what they say, but here they are:









^^ spotlights 3.74 each, battery op light strings 1.74 each, figures 15.00 each.

I also bought some things at Target last week, please pardon the cat who decided to lay on the lace bat runner that was only 1.29 on 90% off clearance. 










^^all of that cost me less than $3.00.

Jack Skellington shirt, Wal-mart for 2.22 










and these two shirts for 49 cents each. Yes, 49 cents each!! (Wal-mart)


----------



## Matt1

I was so wanting that Jack-O-Lantern man. For $15.00 couldn't beat that. By my local Home Depot was sold out


----------



## LairMistress

I'm sorry your store was out. Ours had two, but the other box was opened and slightly mangled, so I didn't want to take a chance on it. I figured it might have been the display unit. I put mine together tonight, and I really like it. It's pretty loud, good thing it's going outside!

I'm afraid to take the connections between the heads and torsos apart, after putting them together. I tugged a little on each one, and they don't want to come loose. I don't want to yank the wires out, so I guess they're staying connected!




Matt said:


> I was so wanting that Jack-O-Lantern man. For $15.00 couldn't beat that. By my local Home Depot was sold out


----------



## LurkerNDdark

I bought Pumpkin Man a couple of weeks ago at full price. He looked great just standing on the front porch. Fifteen dollars is great!

I broke down and ordered this:

http://sellout.woot.com/offers/airblown-gotham-skull-5?ref=cnt_wp_0_1

I'm not much into inflatables, but I like the eyes.


----------



## hallorenescene

pretty little nightmare, you got some cool items. and your salt and pepper shakers are kitchen witches. I love them.
bobzilla, those are delightful evil gnomes
greenwick, nice lanterns. and awesome price on those cute rolls of ribbon.
lair mistress, nice items. and wow on those t-shirts. but the life size characters are the best.
lurker, I think that is an awesome blow mold.


----------



## Berserker

All the stores by me are completely out of Halloween stuf...I has a sad


----------



## LairMistress

I wasn't going to do it, but...I went back to CVS today to see if they still had the old man half mask, because I decided that I could use it.

Guess who greeted me at the door? I went over to see if it still worked, because it was the display, and the cashier said "Don't you want to take him home? He's only $25!" (he was actually $19.99) My 3 yr old was with me, and said "NO!" So, I listened.

We went home.

We talked about it a little bit, because you know, $20 for this guy is a pretty good deal! He finally said "Let's go get the pumpkin man!"

So, we did. And then some! I didn't see the raven in the cage or the light up skull plaque when I was in there on Halloween. I had to replace the batteries in the raven because they were so dead, only the lights worked. He doesn't close his mouth when he's done talking, but he works. The little Jack o'lantern was my son's prize for being brave enough to go back with me to get "the pumpkin man". 

$33.14, total!

And I know the Horseman's pants look weird, they put them on backwards. I'll fix that when I set him up next year.

I keep saying that I'm done buying for next year. I think I might really be done now. But, I said that yesterday, too! I purposely waited to start clearance shopping, in hopes there wouldn't be much left and I wouldn't spend a lot, haha. This is the first time I've really had any money at clearance time, so I went a liiiiittle overboard.


----------



## Matt1

LairMistress said:


> I'm sorry your store was out. Ours had two, but the other box was opened and slightly mangled, so I didn't want to take a chance on it. I figured it might have been the display unit. I put mine together tonight, and I really like it. It's pretty loud, good thing it's going outside!
> 
> I'm afraid to take the connections between the heads and torsos apart, after putting them together. I tugged a little on each one, and they don't want to come loose. I don't want to yank the wires out, so I guess they're staying connected!


Thanks LairMistress. I know what you mean about those two little connectors. I'm always afraid I am going to pull them apart as well. They aren't too strong so I don't think it would take much


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice last hurrah shopping there LairMistress! Got a laugh when you asked your little one and he emphatically said "No!" to taking the Headless Horseman home. I only imagine that you were willing to make any kind of deal with him to change his mind so you could bring HH home at that price! The stores in my area cleared out of the Horseman early in the season, so you are lucky to have found one at this late date even if he was a store display. I love my guy, and glad that everything on yours is working. I'm not a fan of color changing LEDs (in the pumpkin head) which I might change out on mine with a flickering yellow Pumpkin LED light, so even if you couldn't get him to light at some point you still would have options. 



So the mailman rang our bell a few minutes ago and the Spirit Halloween.com mask I was expecting to arrive on Friday arrived today. Bought it for $12 ($30 mask) and shipping was $6 I think. It's still available at these prices online BTW, not sure when sale ends. Should be great in my carnival theme. It's one of those Ani-motion masks. So far I can't get the upper lip to flare up like the way the website video shows (that looks so cool), but it's a full-headed mask and I'm pretty happy with the realistic look of it (better than my other gorilla masks for sure). I have a supply of Joann's fake black fur yardage from a few years ago so will make some sort of shirt for him. Don't plan on showing a full body in my display so hoping that will suffice.


----------



## Bethany

LairMistress & Ghost of spookie Great Scores!!


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, boy did you get lucky. I can't believe that guy was still there when you went back. he is really cool. and I like your head plaque too. $20.00, so awesome.
ghost of spookie, I didn't know they made a gorilla mask that had nostrils that flare up. that is great. I bought a monkey that was incorporated into a hat, and it gave a monkey shrill.


----------



## LairMistress

I agree, I would prefer a more realistic flame color, too. I haven't changed the batteries yet, but I think that the motion sensor is broken, or disconnected somehow. I haven't had a chance to look it over again. I had to move it to the basement, because I scared myself with it twice, coming around the corner and having it stand there in the kitchen, haha. Anyway, it only talks when I push the Try Me button...although maybe it's in Demo mode, now that I think about it. It's taller than I am, and I haven't peered down into its neck, or up its shirt, to see what the settings and battery compartment are like.

This is another one that will have to stay put together, as far as electronic connections go. There's no way I'm tugging those connections apart to put it back in the box. He can just hang out in the basement 11 months out of the year. 

That gorilla mask is SO cool! I'm glad that you were able to get it, and at such a good price. Sounds like it's a little tricky to work, but I'm sure you'll get it soon. 

I haven't even looked at Spirit...should I? I keep saying that I'm done!




Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm not a fan of color changing LEDs (in the pumpkin head) which I might change out on mine with a flickering yellow Pumpkin LED light, so even if you couldn't get him to light at some point you still would have options.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nostrils? It does have big nostrils but I had mentioned about the upper lip flaring. Reading typo I guess LOL.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

LairMistress said:


> I agree, I would prefer a more realistic flame color, too. I haven't changed the batteries yet, but I think that the motion sensor is broken, or disconnected somehow. I haven't had a chance to look it over again. I had to move it to the basement, because I scared myself with it twice, coming around the corner and having it stand there in the kitchen, haha. Anyway, it only talks when I push the Try Me button...although maybe it's in Demo mode, now that I think about it. It's taller than I am, and I haven't peered down into its neck, or up its shirt, to see what the settings and battery compartment are like.
> 
> This is another one that will have to stay put together, as far as electronic connections go. There's no way I'm tugging those connections apart to put it back in the box. He can just hang out in the basement 11 months out of the year.


Under the cloak at HH's left shoulder, there is a slit in the fabric of his shirt. Reach inside, and you'll find the On/Off/Demo switch.


----------



## Dipti13

Well not today but previous month I bought a renaissance gown costume as my halloween dress. Since past two years I was getting into the same clothes of pirate which turned me boring this time and hence I purchased it. All my friends liked it and appreciated my colorful choice.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky, I guess you did write lips, but I could only see the nostrils. lol. either way, it's a cool mask.


----------



## LairMistress

Thank you SO much! I forgot to check him out last night before bed. I'll go see about that, now! 

EDITED: Yes! It was just in Demo mode, the motion sensor works perfectly!




Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Under the cloak at HH's left shoulder, there is a slit in the fabric of his shirt. Reach inside, and you'll find the On/Off/Demo switch.


----------



## stormygirl84

I picked up some orange globe string lights on clearance at Big Lots, plus a string of the big retro red string lights over in their Christmas section. I was inspired by Busch Gardens' Demon Street decorations at Howl-O-Scream this year, so I'm going to try to replicate it next year... Sort of.


----------



## Paint It Black

Grandin Road has free shipping for the next few days. I just ordered the Fire and Ice Spotlight to use in next year's display. So far, I have seen nothing but good reviews on this item. I am really hoping to pull off the effect I have in mind.


----------



## Bethany

Again, WAY TOO MUCH.  But the deals were too good to pass up.  Cannot list what I picked up, bought multiples of those that I could so I could use them as reaper gifts in the future.  Big Lot's & Walmart were great places for me today.


----------



## Bethany

Here's my buy of the week!! Large glazed owl Reg. Price $129.99 I picked him up for $2.00 at Michael's.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, very pretty owl


----------



## ichasiris

I made a small order the day after Halloween from Halloween Asylum and it arrived yesterday. Asylum theme next year if you hadn't noticed. Sleepy hollow poster just cause it's cool.


----------



## rosejhonson

i like your ideas,


----------



## hallorenescene

ich, nice buys


----------



## Paint It Black

Got a whole snake pit today, LOL. These are six 60-inch "Jungle Snakes" from Big Lots. Today they were 90 percent off with all the other Halloween items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice pick up Paint at super clearance price! I bought several a few weeks ago for my snake charmer and thought they were pretty nice. Picked up in both colors too. Some of the mouths weren't great but sure can be improved. These guys have a bendable, postionable wire in them so really a nice deal compared to stuffed toys that you'd need to add one. I think they retailed at 9.99?


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, GOS. The snakes rang up at $ .95 each today. They will look somewhat realistic in the display, I think, especially at night.


----------



## BlueFrog

Right now I'm working my fingers to the bone cutting apart my latest Goodwill find so that it will fit in the freezer. 

No, I didn't find mysterious human remains! The item in question is a vintage rabbit fur coat that's been ravaged by moths. I'm a little surprised that GW put it out for sale, especially in the coats section rather than crafts, but I'm glad I did. For $13 there's probably $40 worth of good brown agouti fur, very close in color to the natural shades of a wild Norway rat, left to harvest. However, even though there are no signs of an active infestation, I'm taking no chances and tossing it in the freezer. Moths will spread and eat any fur, including taxidermy mounts, they can find. Freezing is sure to kill them so there's no risk to the rest of my collection.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it black, good deal. I'm always grabbing snakes. I like the stuffed ones too. some times I put them in my xmas trees I use for my walls to my maze. 
bluefrog, you are very wise to put the pelt in the freezer. sometimes the lava is undetectable.


----------



## MummyOf5

Not as great as some of the finds on here but I went into Dollar General today and found 3 packages of webbing for 18 cents each, 3 plastic chains for 45 cents each, a Halloween song cd for 74 cents and a nice 18inch witch's hat for 45 cents. I was hoping for some creepy cloth, but no such luck. Everyone's finding some really cool stuff, love seeing the pictures


----------



## LairMistress

I'm a little bummed that I didn't make it to Big Lots today. I was hoping to pick up the "Out Haunting, Back Soon" owl sign, if they still had it. OH well. I do have to go to that town on Thursday next week, so I'll see if they still have anything left by then. (probably not!)

Not going out of town meant not being able to check other CVS stores for different items than ours had. I don't really know what they had to begin with, since I didn't set foot in the store till the day of Halloween!

I also didn't have time to make it to our Home Depot today, I just had too much to do. I really didn't NEED anything that they had left from the other day, but I thought that maybe they'd have some good deals for resale. 

I did go to Salvation Army, and found an electric Jack o'lantern for my collection, for $1.00. They had a black one with the same face, but I really only collect the orange ones. I have a brightly colored stack of Jacks (one piece, several Jack o'lanterns in different neon colors)...I really would like to repaint it someday.

I had to stop by Dollar General for toiletries (and it's right next to Goodwill, which had no Halloween left whatsoever), and I was pleasantly surprised to find a few little gems still hanging around. I spent a whole $2.22 on these:

Creepy cloth 18 cents (x4), black lace spider tablecloth 75 cents, blow-up bat 15 cents, skeleton garland 15 cents, pumpkin decorations 15 cents, bats 15 cents (x2). I didn't need any of it, but at those prices, it will come in handy some day. 

I bought the blow up bat for my 3 yr old, who thinks it's the most awesome thing in the world, and I had never seen the pumpkin decorations before. I may use them as stencils or something else next year, or who knows, maybe even for their intended purpose!


----------



## Deadna

I picked up the pumpkin decorations too! I was glad to see they are a nice plastic instead of cardboard like I thought. I plan on putting them in a simple black frame.


----------



## MummyOf5

Our DG didn't have any where near that much left, I was lucky to get the webbing and chain


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, nice score. I love the black lace table cloth.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

I just bought these, because I was inspired by the thread, "what should I do with these heads?" in the prop builders section.http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00466F8WO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## LairMistress

After I posted about my DG find, it occurred to me that we have THREE DG stores in town, and I only checked one. However, I wasn't able to go back out yesterday, so I waited until today. I hit the one in the "bad" part of town first, figuring that they would have more. This is what $7.20 worth of Creepy Cloth looks like, at 18 cents a pack. Yes, I cleaned them out and bought all 40 packs. I think I'm good for awhile, maybe? When we go out for groceries later, I plan on stopping at the third store, but I don't expect much if anything to be left there. It's the smallest of the three, but in the better part of town than the other two.

The wig was 60 cents, and the Peeps were $1.00.












MummyOf5 said:


> Our DG didn't have any where near that much left, I was lucky to get the webbing and chain


----------



## nicolita3

I went to At Home this morning, they still have a ton of Halloween stuff at 75% off. I got a light up tree, some, lights, some ground breakers, some placemats, and a whole bunch of other stuff. They had tons of creepy cloth if any one is looking maybe check them out.


----------



## Always Wicked

i ordered two 5 ft pose n stays from halloween asylum.. i got them for 27.00 but shipping killed me at 30.xx.. or else i would have ordered more.. and picked up abt 10 diff tombstones from walmart, 1 tombstone from spirit , and 2 ghouls from spirit.. thats the extent of my post halloween shopping till after christmas .. and then i will be back on the search.. clearing out more storage area for new items..


----------



## kittyvibe

Lairmistress, those peeps looks regrettable to eat but I assure anyone who comes across those peeps, they are addicting and delicious! I was sad to not find more at my DG.


----------



## hallorenescene

kurt, you can build a body from this plastic pipe, dress it in a costume, and add the head. then you can put masks on them.


----------



## LairMistress

I went to the 3rd DG tonight. They had one lone bag of mini Peeps, but I didn't buy it. I did buy two paper "Japanese" lanterns, not paying attention to the packaging...I thought that each package had both lanterns, not just one or the other. I really only wanted the black skeleton lanterns, but one package was a Jack o'lantern. Oh well.

They had about 25 packs of Creepy Cloth, and I didn't buy a single one. I scooped up 10 which were on the top of the table, and then I spied the other 15 on the bottom of the display unit, and I just put them all back. I may talk myself into it before they close tomorrow, it's such a good deal, but do I really need so many? I'm sure I'll find a use for a lot of them over the years, making props, replacing pieces as they deteriorate or blow away. I don't know...just on the fence about it right now. 

They also had three more rubber bats, which I considered. I have 13 already, and no trees to hang them from. I hung them from the porch for 2013, and they just didn't look right. I couldn't find them this year to do it again. Turns out it was the first box that I picked out, but I set other things on top of it, and never went back for it. I found it as I was putting things away!

I dunno...do I go get them, or don't I? I'm on the fence about checking Home Depot one last time, too. I haven't even been to Dollar Tree since a day or two after Halloween. I'm not sure if they have anything left or not. I just haven't had much time to go checking!


----------



## Greenwick

I think you should weigh how good the deal is versus how hard it'll be to find creepy cloth in the coming years. Maybe get 5?


----------



## LairMistress

I wound up having to go back for dog biscuits, because I forgot them yesterday. I bought all four bats that they had (one must have been elsewhere yesterday, I only saw three). I left the creepy cloth, though. I just couldn't make myself do it. Mostly because I already had some before I bought the 40 packs.  Not much, but 5 packs, maybe, and most were opened but re-usable. I figure I'll keep an eye on the stores, and if I get wind of them destroying merchandise, then I'll go ahead and just buy them to save them from the landfill. I can wait until then, and if someone else buys them, that's OK with me too. I'd use them eventually, but I mostly stocked up because I hate cutting them up when they cost a buck each, seem so cheaply made, and are so small to begin with.


----------



## Deadna

This year I draped pieces of it on my cemetery fence and really liked the mossy look of it. I hope my store still has some so I can cover the fencing thicker.


----------



## Cloe

So I happened onto the Home Decorators sight and was checking for Halloween clearance items a few days back. On there they had a free shipping promo and had Life- Size skeletons for 25.00. I capitalized this on purpose as this was the item name. Just got out of work, middle of the night ... couldn't pass this up and immediately ordered 2. Next day saw they had an additional 20% plus the free shipping. Skellies were now 20.00 and change but as luck would have it and I can say that now, my daughter had my debit card and I couldn't order any more. Went to work & left msg. for my daughter to leave my card on my desk and when I got home I went back on the sight and clicked on the "Life-Size Skeleton" and there in a description said nearly 3 feet tall. Don't know if I was that tired when I ordered them but do not remember seeing that before. Life Size? Is this deceptive advertising or what? Read up on their returns and there is a 25% restocking fee for refusing a package. Was going to post the sale on here and thankfully saw this first before anyone else fell for this scam. They're going back but am really ticked that they're deceiving people with this name. Just where is 3 feet tall considered life size?


----------



## Echo Sorceress

I actually bought these things a couple of weeks ago, but I haven't been able to visit the forum lately because I'm working on my biggest Halloween purchase of all… a home to decorate all my own! Anyway, until that gets settled, here's what I got:










My favorite finds are the beautiful glazed ceramic cauldron that I picked up at an antique store for just $5 and the case of Flyinig Cauldron Butterscotch Beers that I've been searching for regularly throughout the past two years. I finally discovered them just after Halloween covered in dust and nestled into a tight corner of my local Earth Fare. A week later, they were gone. What luck!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds echo. my fave is the hat. very cute.


----------



## Bethany

Echo, Good luck or congrats on the house! Not sure if you have it yet, but once you do, the work begins.  I'm still not settled and we've been in ours for a year.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

My styrofoam wig heads arrived today!


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Bethany said:


> Echo, Good luck or congrats on the house! Not sure if you have it yet, but once you do, the work begins.  I'm still not settled and we've been in ours for a year.


Thanks, Bethany! I'm almost all the way through the process, and I should be moving in by the end of next month if all goes well. I'm excited, but I know it'll take a lot of work to make it all my own. My plans for it will probably take at least ten years to truly complete, and that's only if everything goes as planned. It'll be my first house though, and my first chance to really try my hand at decorating for TOTs, so I can't wait to get started!


----------



## ooojen

An item I received (from an order) was pretty disappointing. My expectations aren't unrealistic, or unreasonable. I'm not the type to lose sleep over my cheap plastic skeleton having gender-ambiguous pelvic bones or anything like that. I expected a little better for Disney prices, though.
I have the Haunted Mansion gargoyle candle-holders, and while the craftsmanship isn't great, I like the overall design a lot. I ordered the hourglass too, and though it's cute overall, it is very poorly made. Both ends, top and bottom, are very noticeably crooked. The pieces weren't put together snugly before their glue hardened. I don't know how it would go trying to break the glue joints, straighten, and re-glue them, because there's an abundance of glue (yeah, it shows.) 
This picture shows one of the crooked ends. The top piece should be resting evenly on the little gargoyle's fists, but it's about 1/8" off on one side-- quite noticeable on something so small.







Over the gargoyle's shoulders is the gap where the components weren't put together snugly.








I just thought I'd mention this in case someone else here is considering one. If you're at a Disney store, open the box and check it out before you buy. If you're thinking about ordering, -- well, be aware of what you might get. If it were something from Dollar Tree, it wouldn't be an issue, but Disney should do better, IMO.

The ends are sloped much worse than what shows up in the pictures, in part because it's an issue at both ends.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is really cute ooojen. even if it was at the dt, I would be picking through looking for the best they had. that is even bigger a shame it's from Disney. you would expect good craftsmanship.


----------



## BlueFrog

My latest order from Halloween Asylum arrived a couple of days ago, and having to wait to open the box has been agony. As always, customer service and packing were top notch. I'm now the proud new owner of the interactive talking busts; skull speaker; some eyeballs; a slaughtering hook; and a bunch of cool Poseidon clothing (waiter's jackets and a complete chef's outfit).


----------



## ooojen

hallorenescene said:


> that is really cute ooojen. even if it was at the dt, I would be picking through looking for the best they had. that is even bigger a shame it's from Disney. you would expect good craftsmanship.


You're absolutely right -- it would still be worth looking for a well-made item from Dollar Tree. If it cost a dollar, though, I'd take a chance and try pounding it apart to re-glue it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog, my order from Halloween Asylum arrived today--nicely packed as well--last item ordered during after halloween sales. You got some nice things during the sale. I wasn't looking for much but picked up two signs and a prop fly from them to add to my Monster Lab. 

Here's the Light up Fly Prop. It's not expensive to begin with and I think will be a perfect for my needs. According to the tag from "Gothic Collection" it can come with a few different battery versions. Mine uses L44s and came with them. I pulled the tab so grabbed this photo. The eyes light up and fade in and out. The legs are poseable, the wings are a thin plastic fixed to the foam body with a large staple (could be repositioned I guess). There is a decently concealed wire that runs to the eyes and underneath him that goes to a battery compartment with an On/Off switch. It has a Try Me attached. I've searched and found one or two other fly props but actually like this one the best, IMO HA always gets in a nice selection of props, masks or costumes.










He's a little bit different than the photo on HA's site. I actually like his head portion better on the actual product. I would have liked the green abdomen portion to have been painted with a blue/green metallic paint but it was a flat green. Looks OK as is but the little flies I have from OT I wanted to pair with are metallic iridescent so I will probably do a little paint touchup when I get around to it to coordinate better. I want the lab experiment to look like the little flies grew into a larger version and then ultimately from there grew into a Man/Fly (i.e. The Fly movie). 

I purchased the Caution Radiation Area sign (for use with my Fly theme) and the Zombie Research Facility sign (for a different purpose) and was very impressed with the quality and look of both. Didn't grab a photo yet but they are a nice heavy gauge metal and they looked nicely aged. Great buy.


Yesterday I received the Victorian Maid costume from BuyCostumes. Nice costume for a period outfit and one of the few maid costumes that is actually not skimpy and over sexed. I have a few Victorian period outfits and this is a nice addition.











I'm sure with Black Friday coming up these items may go back on sale so hope the photos help. If anyone wants to see a photo of the signs let me know.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, nice items. the fly really rocks


----------



## Deadna

ooojen said:


> You're absolutely right -- it would still be worth looking for a well-made item from Dollar Tree. If it cost a dollar, though, I'd take a chance and try pounding it apart to re-glue it.


I would just slide an x-acto knife in to saw it apart. I've done it with many other things and it works every time. Make sure and shave off as much extra glue as you can to get a good fit.


----------



## BlueFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I purchased the Caution Radiation Area sign (for use with my Fly theme) and the Zombie Research Facility sign (for a different purpose) and was very impressed with the quality and look of both. Didn't grab a photo yet but they are a nice heavy gauge metal and they looked nicely aged. Great buy.


I'm glad you mentioned this - I think. I had both of those in and out of my cart more times than I care to think about and finally decided against. Sounds like that may have been a miscalculation on my part. I know had either specifically said Biohazard I would have bought for sure but was very tempted regardless. They looked great in the pictures and it's heartening to know they look as good IRL. My attempts to fine tune the use of authentic items vs. prop items are far from complete, especially after being smacked in the face by bad weather two years in a row.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yesterday I received the Victorian Maid costume from BuyCostumes. Nice costume for a period outfit and one of the few maid costumes that is actually not skimpy and over sexed. I have a few Victorian period outfits and this is a nice addition.


Again, glad you said something. I do a lot of Victorian gothic and will definitely be focusing more on that look and feel in future. I couldn't agree more about most maid outfits being over-sexed (and IMHO, creepy in the wrong way - especially given the very young age of most actual maids in that era). If I break down and buy still more stuff on Black Friday this costume will definitely receive consideration.
____________________

Other than the HA order, I've been remarkably restrained in my purchasing lately. A few prop making supplies here and there, including a jewelry fitting purchased from Israel via evilBay to complete the most horrific item I own, and just the right material (another remarkably HTF item) for another that's been in my head for a long, long time. I can finally see the end of the Endless House Move (start date: Friday September 13th... 2013) and hope to bear down on making props from the time my workshop is set up all the way through next Halloween and beyond.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog as I recall HA also carried a simple BioHazard sign similar to the ones I bought and like you I also debated on what signage to add to my cart. Since my bio theme had to do with Zombies I opted for the one I ended up with. Believe the BioHazard sign sold out shortly after ordering.

I had a chance today to take a photo of the Halloween Asylum signage. As I mentioned above, the metal is a nice quality and thickness. The backside of the sign has flattened "rolled" edges for smooth handling. Hadn't noticed it yesterday but the signs also have a small hanger that folds down out of the way. Both signs on the backside also have two small holes punched thru the metal where screws or nails could be put through the front of the sign for mounting if you wish. The holes do not appear on the frontside's surface.

The sign's surface is printed, but they must put some kind of a texturizing spray or wash over it as it feels like a rough, rusty surface, not new metal. Not sure if all the signage Halloween Asylum sells is from the Gothic Collection or not but if you are looking for a commercial quality looking sign for your haunt, I would recommend checking them out. I think the only metal sign still available might be the zombie research one, but otherwise worth keeping an eye out for any restocking of the metal signage.




























The above 2 signs are 11 x 17 inches. The only thing I would change is to add some red "blood" paint over the printed see-thru blood spatter that is on the Zombie signage.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, very nice signs


----------



## thenightmarefamily

I found an old coper plated statue of a woman praying at my parents house in the garage. im totally using it for 2015.


----------



## Paint It Black

My husband surprised me by buying this when I wasn't looking. We were at a mega-store called City Lights. They mostly have Christmas décor, but there was a room dedicated to Halloween at the back of the store. This vintage-looking stack of pumpkins with cat on top will fit right in with my little collection. 










We also bought some really cool lights. There are 140 orange, purple and green lights on a 26-foot strand, and it has 8 different light functions- waves, sequential, slo-glo, chasing/flash, slow fade, twinkle/flash, steady on, combination. It is like a light show!


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, those pumpkisa are old style adorable. and the lights, phenomenal.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

I like the lights. Are they on black stems, like it looks in the picture?


----------



## Paint It Black

LurkerNDdark said:


> I like the lights. Are they on black stems, like it looks in the picture?


Yes, black cord too. City Lights also has a website to order from, if you are interested.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Thrift store Halloween sound effects CDs - 49 cents each*

Thrift store Halloween sound effects CDs - 49 cents each:

* Sounds of Horror
* Spooky Tales and Scary Sounds

Anyone have either of these? If so, any good? Couldn't resist for around a buck total.


----------



## hallorenescene

mikeerdas, nice finds. nice price too.


----------



## mikeerdas

Thanks Hallorenescene. Also found this small box at a thrift store for $2.50. Dimensions are small--glass and mirror are around 4" x 9" and usable interior depth is just a hare over 3". Saw this guy and immediately thought "miniature Endless Hallway / endless Mausoleum effect." The mirror is clean and reflects the image of the flowers from the front glass. Figured I'd replace the front glass with gila privacy mirror film coated Plexiglass, unscrew top hook, add lighting and objects / scene, and voila. Wish I had more depth to work with. But a cool find at an Almost Free price.  Will probably set up a separate thread over in props for this tiny build. May open up some of my Disney Haunted Mansion miniature scene sets. Lots of tiny little scene elements. And they're not really collectible since they were mass produced. Never cracked one of the HM boxes open before, but may for this project:


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Turned this, into this


----------



## mikeerdas

Wow, great conversion! 



moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 232145
> 
> Turned this, into this
> View attachment 232146


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Thank you


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitch, your angel turned out wonderful.
mikeerdas. I guess I can't picture how your endless hallway works with that small of a mirror.


----------



## BlueFrog

I've been endlessly shopping for just the right snake charmer basket, to much frustration. Given how widespread, culturally and geographically, the practice has been, one would think that finding a replica would be easy. Heck no. What photos I can find of authentic snake charmers show baskets that look nothing like the style commonly sold as a snake charmer basket. And almost all of the ones for sale are tiny and expensive. Seriously, finding one, even one that accommodates my taxidermied cobra, shouldn't be this difficult. (Like many taxidermied animals, his skin was stretched to make him look larger then he was in life - in this particular case, almost cartoonishly so).

Venting over. Halloween shopping hasn't been at the forefront of my mind, but I did run across a set of trumpeter swan wings from a pen-raised bird that died of natural causes. I bought them immediately, though whether they'll be used on my rebuild of Lucifer or my dream mount, a griffin, remains to be seen. Legal examples of native swans are rare and normally way out of my reach, so I was glad to snap this one up and figure out exactly how I'll use them later. I think I was the first responder only because everyone was distracted by holiday shopping madness. I believe the seller thought I was nuts - I could have bought the entire swan but asked for just the wings due to space considerations - but fortunately he was willing to work with me despite my obvious derangement 

Speaking of deranged: I really want to get my workshop in order both to get the props done, and to get all these animal parts into use. I feel like a cross between Norman Bates and "The Collector."


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog, how about this lidded basket for your snake from Pier One? 

Carson Lidded Basket

Orig. $50 down to $20 on clearance online only right now. Plus right now, Today Only (Cyber Monday) they have a Free Ship offer: Code FREESHIP. I kind of like the shape of this basket for a snake basket although I don't know how your snake is set up. How are you getting your snake in the basket? If you go with a tall basket, I suppose you could always open up the bottom and put the basket over it. I have a snake in basket prop for my snake charmer, It's one of those low baskets and the snake is part of it that all the halloween stores have carried in the past few years. For my haunt it's good enough but given how you are going for such realism, I can see why you'd want a real basket as well. 

As for halloween shopping, not really looking for anything and kind of burnt out from halloween shopping anyway. I saw a forum post about these driveway alarms at Harbor Freight which people have used as a quick, cheap prop trigger and did buy some of those Black Friday priced ones. Too good to pass up at the price they had them at, especially if I would buy them during the year for more; otherwise I would have waited.


----------



## BlueFrog

*GoS*, many thanks for the sleuthing. That basket is quite tempting, especially at that price. However, right after I posted my vent I found a vintage basket on evilBay that I'm stalking. Odds are against my actually winning the bid, but hope springs eternal. I was pleased that my research turned up one old photo of Indian snake charmers using a "snake charmer basket" like the one at Pier One, which opens up more prospects. Still, I'm starting to believe I'm wired to do things the hard way whenever possible! 

The snake, BTW, is a skin mount over a hard foam form. (I would love love love a skeletal one but can't even begin to imagine what that would cost, what with all those tiny tiny bones to glue). He's in the classic rearing up cobra pose with hood spread. However, the part of his body that's along the ground is spread out over enough ground that he's going to need a basket that's fair wide and with a decent sized opening to fit.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog you are a bad influence! I kept thinking what a nice basket that P1 one was and ended up ordering it for my snake charmer scene. Free ship today saved me more than $6. I think I'll add one of those striking snakes to it since the other snake basket prop I mentioned is just a static prop. Can't justify ordering any more baskets but would actually love to have 3 of them since I have 3 of the striking snakes and it would be fun to have the kids walk down a path with baskets on each side with angry snakes in them. Guess the other snakes will be hiding among crates or other items one might find in an open market setting. I keep remembering how nice a fellow haunter's shouk market setting was set up with fabric and crates and goods to be sold. Love to incorporate a small setting similar to that.

The P1 basket looks pretty wide. If the widest part of your snake would fit inside maybe you could add a hole on the side bottom for a tail to extend through if that's what doesn't fit...like the snake slithered inside the basket hole and emerged at the top. Good luck on the auction. I know how it is when you have a vision for something and just can't seem to find the right things to make it happen.

If you have a photo of your snake I would love to see it. And yes a charmer's basket with a cobra snake skeleton would look cool!


----------



## BlueFrog

Waitaminute... I made GoS spend money instead of the other way around? Quick! Somebody check the temperature in the underworld!  Seriously, though, that's quite a nice basket and a great price. I'm astounded at the prices some of the baskets I've evaluated have fetched at auction. 

Pictures of His Goofiness, a monocle cobra "skin mount" attached. He's a vintage, mass-produced taxidermy mount, made (I'm sure) for the tourist trade rather than serious collectors. He was, however, barely within my price range as it was, and being vintage, was also guilt-free. I really hadn't noticed how dirty he's getting where he's easiest to grab and will have to find out how to clean him without damaging him. I included a second photo of him in his current hangout, an old wicker funeral basket. It's much too big and looks nothing like a carrier for a venomous snake but serves him for now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

He is really cool and will undoubtedly give someone the creeps. He definitely needs a basket of his own and he looks quite tall. Nice find.


----------



## mikeerdas

hallorenescene said:


> moonwitch, your angel turned out wonderful.
> mikeerdas. I guess I can't picture how your endless hallway works with that small of a mirror.


Don't know that it will be effective. Would really just be a tiny indoor fun display item showing how a specific illusion works. Sort of like the annoying My Pet Ghost toy I bought from Walgreens for demonstrating a mini Pepper's Ghost effect without having to build my own.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

For what it's worth, ThinkGeek has a similarly-sized Infinite Dungeon Corridor (which is currently tempting me to look around for my old bag of dice . . .)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/16a2/


----------



## Vandalay Industries

I could not resist this bad boy. I love midnight studios work!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ZOMBIE-HALLO...271678603746?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:CA:3160


----------



## hallorenescene

mikeerdass, I can see it better now. thanks for the visual saruman. sometimes I need a visual. looks like you could do something like that with your box. post pics when you're done in the craft thread. I look forward to seeing it done.
blurfrog, that snake is striking. it's almost a shame to put it in a basket where its beauty won't be fully portrayed. but it will give it protection.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Vandalay Industries*, that Midnight Studios piece is to die for. Resistance was futile!

*GoS* and *hallorenescene* thanks for your kind words about my cobra. I treasure each member of my small taxidermy collection, but there's something especially appealing about him in my eyes. He seems... cute.... at least to my warped sensibilities!

I forgot to mention a recent purchase that, although not strictly Halloween, will hopefully be of some use in prop-making: Facial Reconstruction for Artists. Combining CC points, my free trial of Prime, and an Amazon coupon enabled me to pick it up for nothing - literally. My dream job would be forensic artist, and although that's not going to happen, I'm looking forward to learning as much as I'm able from home. My sculpting chops need some serious training and between this book and the taxidermy, I'm hoping to vastly improve and expand my skillset over the next couple of years. Eventually I'd like to give my real human skulls their faces back; I'll never know whether I got it right, but I still want to do my best. 

Anyway, from the previews, this book looks like it would be very valuable for anyone who sculpts humans... or humanish creatures


----------



## Candy Creature

BlueFrog & Ghost of Spookie,
It was interesting reading about your search for an appropriate snake charmer basket. I am going to want one too, but mine will be just something I find at a yard sale. I bought the animated snake from Cracker Barrel at the after Halloween clearance sales, and think it would be fun to be a snake charmer while passing out candy next year. The snake wiggles its body circling around in one direction and then the other direction while playing snake charmer music. It is not realistic in the least, being that it is made of fabric (might even be hot pink & dark purple...or red & black...can't quite remember) but the music was catchy and the snake dancing in time to it was cute which might appeal to the age group of trick or treators that I get. I am going to be on the lookout for something that will look right to be a snake charmer's flute too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Candy Creature, your snake sounds like a fun prop for the kids. I don't recall anyone posting about it under the Cracker Barrel thread. Hope your lucky enough to find a suitable basket. I kept an eye out for baskets I could use at my local Goodwill but never found one. Had plenty of snakes I could have used. That's when I bought my Snake in the Basket prop that has made it's rounds at various stores. Noticed that Spirit sold it online this year too. It isn't animated in anyway and the snake is incorporated into the basket so not removable as I recall. At one point I considered making it a spitting cobra to have it be interactive in some way. 

Haven't received my shipping notice yet from Pier One but when it arrives I'll try to do a quick set up and grab some pictures so anyone looking to do something similar can see it.

The flute should be much easier to find.


----------



## hallorenescene

candy creature, I think your snake sounds charming. it appeals not just to tot's, I love it too. I don't know why a recorder wouldn't work for a flute. and they are found a lot of times at good wills or garage sales.
gos, your snake and basket are pretty nice looking too.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found this today at a local thrift shop and had to have it.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy jack, that is cool. were all the pieces there? I have an alien making kit like that. my grandkids love it. they gave it to me for my birthday maybe last year, or the year before. there is at goodwill some brain one. I keep thinking I should get it, but they have it taped shut, and so I don't know if it's all there. have funm with that.


----------



## BlueFrog

Candy Creature said:


> BlueFrog & Ghost of Spookie,
> It was interesting reading about your search for an appropriate snake charmer basket. I am going to want one too, but mine will be just something I find at a yard sale. I bought the animated snake from Cracker Barrel at the after Halloween clearance sales, and think it would be fun to be a snake charmer while passing out candy next year. The snake wiggles its body circling around in one direction and then the other direction while playing snake charmer music. It is not realistic in the least, being that it is made of fabric (might even be hot pink & dark purple...or red & black...can't quite remember) but the music was catchy and the snake dancing in time to it was cute which might appeal to the age group of trick or treators that I get. I am going to be on the lookout for something that will look right to be a snake charmer's flute too.


I strongly believe one of the greatest strengths of Halloween is that it can be observed in such a huge variety of ways, all of them equally valid. And I'm certainly all for finding great props on the secondhand market, where all manner of strange and interesting items may be found. As long as the decorators are enjoying what they're doing, bring it all on! 

FYI, this is what a snake charmer's flute looks like. I'm guessing that making one out of a dried gourd wouldn't be too difficult:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ind...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418aa0b1f0


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene, sorry to say no, the only things with it was half of a pan tool and one pan but, it still looks cool lite.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just picked up this totally cool and wicked Dragon Eye leather eye patch on e bay. Will use in my pirate theme, maybe wear when we hand out candy so the kids get a good look at it. My first pick would have been the blue eye one but it was sold out so went with the yellow eye figuring it would show up nicely being lighter in color.

I looked at some of the other auction/buy now items the seller has with a similar design and worth checking out.


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just picked up this totally cool and wicked Dragon Eye leather eye patch on e bay. Will use in my pirate theme, maybe wear when we hand out candy so the kids get a good look at it. My first pick would have been the blue eye one but it was sold out so went with the yellow eye figuring it would show up nicely being lighter in color.
> 
> I looked at some of the other auction/buy now items the seller has with a similar design and worth checking out.


Wow! That is really cool looking! I wish you people would stop posting all your great finds before I go broke. I also ordered one of those Pier One baskets for my snake you suggested for someone else too!


----------



## BlueFrog

I really like that dragon eye patch and this seller's other offerings. Very clever.

If anyone wants to make their own, the eyes by themselves are available on evilBay from several sellers, including this one. I have a pretty good guess that these are blank glass eyes sold by taxidermists with the image either painted or pasted on the back, but since I haven't seen one in person this is strictly speculation. 

I'm sure there are better "blank" eyes on the market than these but you get the idea:

http://www.mckenziesp.com/Lenses-with-No-Pupil-C5445.aspx

The settings look to me like vegetable tanned leather that's been shaped while wet.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just picked up this totally cool and wicked Dragon Eye leather eye patch on e bay. Will use in my pirate theme, maybe wear when we hand out candy so the kids get a good look at it. My first pick would have been the blue eye one but it was sold out so went with the yellow eye figuring it would show up nicely being lighter in color.
> 
> I looked at some of the other auction/buy now items the seller has with a similar design and worth checking out.


that is so wicked cool looking love it .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I thought about making a Dragon Eye patch myself having bought glass eyes before for my Reindeer/werewolf but really don't have the crafting tools and given all the other projects I have don't really have the time. I did think you guys would love the look of it though. The seller is from Canada and has a great rating. 

Cloe, my PierOne snake basket shipped yesterday and they were saying to expect it in a few days. When I originally checked UPS tracking the order hadn't been set up yet. It seems like a good size. I was shocked at how expensive baskets of any decent size cost. If it weren't for the clearance price I would have passed.


----------



## hallorenescene

ah, stringy, that's to bad that's all that was there. maybe I will ask the goodwill if we can open the one there. see if it's all intact. yeah, it's still a cool box though. maybe if you wrote the company and told them you got it used and were disappointed it wasn't all there, they might send you all of it for a low price. or maybe for free.
gos, that eye patch is wicked cool.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> ah, stringy, that's to bad that's all that was there. maybe I will ask the goodwill if we can open the one there. see if it's all intact. yeah, it's still a cool box though. maybe if you wrote the company and told them you got it used and were disappointed it wasn't all there, they might send you all of it for a low price. or maybe for free.
> gos, that eye patch is wicked cool.


I may do that, can't lose anything only gain, thanks for the suggestion hallorenescene.


----------



## hallorenescene

you're welcome stringy. I've done it before. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. good luck if you do.
I went back to goodwill and picked up the one there. it looks like some sort of brain. they let me open the box. it looked like a lot of pieces there, so I bought it. I'm not sure if it's all there though. there was no price, she charged me $2.00. she said that's what they charge for games. I didn't tell her otherwise. lol.
we had our xmas party at work today. I didn't get to go cause I had to work. but my name was still put in the door prize drawings. I won one of the door prizes. I figured whatever I won would probably be pretty cheesy. then I thought, wouldn't it be cool if it was Halloween related. I laughed at that. I waited till I got home to open it. oh my, i love it. it's an owl candle holder. I'm not really into owls or candle holders per say, but this one is really cool looking. it's a pretty blue with gold trim. and it was stuffed with little tea lights. I'm going to display it all year long. but it will look great in a witches room too. I need to find a battery operated candle for on top. I feel so lucky.


----------



## Deadna

Found a clearance cart at Marsh grocery store that had halloween still! The metal house and pumpkin has a color changing light inside, the skull is a little rough but I am going to attach the hand candle to the top of it.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=232317&d=1417928837


----------



## Cloe

I picked up 2 of the Gemmy blue led spot lights in Home Depot today. Like most of us every year I think boy do I need more lighting. Was hoping to grab some Nov. 1st at Spirit but they were all cleared out. Had to pick up a couple home repair items and figured only you people would understand me scouring through the Christmas section to see if there was anything I could use for Halloween!


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that is good luck still finding those goodies now. I love the pumpkin.
cloe, good lighting is a must. and yeah, I try to hit the xmas lighting for Halloween too. you got a useful deal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just picked up this totally cool and wicked Dragon Eye leather eye patch on e bay. Will use in my pirate theme, maybe wear when we hand out candy so the kids get a good look at it. My first pick would have been the blue eye one but it was sold out so went with the yellow eye figuring it would show up nicely being lighter in color.
> 
> I looked at some of the other auction/buy now items the seller has with a similar design and worth checking out.



Received my gorgeous Leather Dragon Eye Patch from the Canadian seller and just LOVE IT! Looks just like the photos on the website. Nice leather work. The eye looks fantastic. If we don't loose power tomorrow (expecting to get slammed by big storm on west coast), I'll take a photo and post. Very pleased, and the mail delivery from Ontario Canada was pretty quick. 

BTW my PierOne Snake Basket arrived very late tonight by UPS and I haven't had a chance to open the box yet. Will post a photo of it as well.


Update: Man I thought the rain would never stop yesterday. Rained for over 14 hours pretty much non-stop (radar dark green, yellow, orange and at times red). I haven't taken photos yet of the patch and basket but I did open the PierOne snake basket box. Two Thumbs Up. OMG they double boxed the basket so it arrives undamaged. Very Impressed! Took the basket out and it is really nice. Definitely worth the clearance price and more. It looks like the basket has a strong metal wire form that the basket fibers were wrapped around. This is a very sturdy and substantial basket for it's size that should hold up well over the years. If you ordered one of these before they sold out, I think you will be happy with it. This was my first time ordering from PierOne and I'm happy to recommend doing so. Can't wait to unpack some snakes and set up a photo or two for the forum.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was delighted to see how well the Gemmy Striking Snake prop fit in my Pier1 Carson Lidded Basket. In the photo below, the snake's base is sitting on the bottom of the basket. If sufficient light is shining from above and you break that light beam, the snake does get triggered and strikes forward rattling it's tail and illuminating its eyes. The snake's head clears the rim of the basket as seen in the second side view photo so I don't think I could have found a better basket for it. Hope other members managed to snag this basket from Pier1 before it sold out. It's been pulled from the website but I was told by Customer Service that there were a few still left around the country in various store locations. If you want to pursue the basket, it's SKU is 02761875 - Carson Lidded Basket (Natural). The clearance price is $19.98.

The light sensor trigger for the snake is located on the snake's base at the front of the snake's coiled tail, and it did trigger for this photo. The snake prop comes with a Try Me Button, and I plan on attaching the connector to the snake, fish the wire through the back of the basket and extend the length of it, and add a motion-censored trigger to it so that even in dim light it will trigger as people walk past. As I was setting up the basket for grabbing a photo I knew the sensor was at the base and hadn't thought it would trigger since it was deep inside the basket. But enough light was shining on it that I got quite a surprise myself when I moved in for the photo and broke the light beam! My first photo had to be scrapped as it was blurry and askew as I jerked the camera in surprise. Effective scare LOL. 

















I suppose if you have a light shining on the basket from above and you have the lid closed....with a sign on the basket that says "Open Me"...


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky, the basket and snake go well together, but is there room for it to strike? and does it tip over when it strikes?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> ghost of spooky, the basket and snake go well together, but is there room for it to strike? and does it tip over when it strikes?


Yep, and nope. The basket is pretty heavy and sits firmly on the ground.

Looking at the first photo I think I will want to give the snake a tooth job. Looks kind of cartoonish. Maybe some Fimo or Sculpty Clay fangs will look better. What do you guys think?


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm okay with the teeth the way they look.


----------



## ooojen

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Looking at the first photo I think I will want to give the snake a tooth job. Looks kind of cartoonish. Maybe some Fimo or Sculpty Clay fangs will look better. What do you guys think?


I re-did mine with polymer clay and epoxied them in place. I also extended the tongue a little. It's not at all bad as is, especially in low light, but it's not very difficult to give it one more level of realism.
The basket looks perfect for it! Good find.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Surplused LED traffic signals for $3 each*

These evidently run on regular AC 120 power. At my local State Surplus store, they have three pallet boxes of these LED traffic signals. Over 2 days I acquired around 17 of them. These are "Big Boys Toys"--this sure will make my Christmas display stand out even more in 2015. Not going to deploy for this year. If anyone is in the Raleigh, NC area, although the State Surplus Store is closed on weekends, I bet you could snag some on Monday. Think they close at 5pm, M-F.


















Some just have bare wire at the end (two wires each). Some have U shaped terminals at the end of each wire. Any thoughts on how to safely connect these to a cut off power plug? Especially weatherizing for outdoor use.

Good for Christmas. But if I blasted people with an array of red ones based off a motion sensor, that might be an interesting startle.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mike those lights look huge. Saw your post under Props and for $3 each that was quite a deal. Will be really curious how you will use them in your xmas display next year.


Got around to taking a photo of a skeleton donning the leather Dragon Eye patch that I mentioned buying off e bay a few posts ago. The better to see you with!












Aaarr lost me eye in a Bar fight. Me think I look handsome now!


----------



## hallorenescene

mikeerdas, those lights look really cool.
gos, your skelly looks quite dashing.


----------



## Bethany

The lights are huge. Being married to a guy who has spent the last 30+ years working on Traffic Signals, I know. 
Never realized how BIG they were until we got ours. THey sure don't look that big hanging up there over the roads.


----------



## mikeerdas

Bethany said:


> The lights are huge. Being married to a guy who has spent the last 30+ years working on Traffic Signals, I know.
> Never realized how BIG they were until we got ours. THey sure don't look that big hanging up there over the roads.


Hi Bethany,

Yeah, it's funny--everywhere I drive, I look at the traffic signals and they look so tiny strung up "in the field." But enormous close up. Does your husband have any advice for wiring these up safely to house power for outdoor use? Another poster suggested opening the rear of the units, but believe most if not all of mine are sealed. Most either have bare wire ends or wire terminals.


----------



## Bethany

mikeerdas said:


> Hi Bethany,
> 
> Yeah, it's funny--everywhere I drive, I look at the traffic signals and they look so tiny strung up "in the field." But enormous close up. Does your husband have any advice for wiring these up safely to house power for outdoor use? Another poster suggested opening the rear of the units, but believe most if not all of mine are sealed. Most either have bare wire ends or wire terminals.



Will ask him. I have 3 under the work bench in the garage that were replaced and disposed of due to being shot. Not sure what we're doing with them. We do have a traffic signal that we got back in Ohio when the city of Toledo used to sell old equipment.


----------



## mikeerdas

Bethany said:


> Will ask him. I have 3 under the work bench in the garage that were replaced and disposed of due to being shot. Not sure what we're doing with them. We do have a traffic signal that we got back in Ohio when the city of Toledo used to sell old equipment.


Thanks Bethany. Any advice would help.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I was just at Home Depot, and they had their holiday outdoor LED spotlights marked down to $3.74! I grabbed two green ones...I may use them for some spooky lighting for my graveyard. They had blue, as well, but I decided the green might work better. Now, I wish I had just grabbed the blue, too, since the price was so good...
I also found a 12 pack of LED tealights at Menards in the holiday section marked down to $3.47. I always need these things for my Halloween decor, especially my PVC candles in the graveyard.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy, nice buy.


----------



## mikeerdas

WitchyKitty said:


> I was just at Home Depot, and they had their holiday outdoor LED spotlights marked down to $3.74! I grabbed two green ones...I may use them for some spooky lighting for my graveyard. They had blue, as well, but I decided the green might work better. Now, I wish I had just grabbed the blue, too, since the price was so good...
> I also found a 12 pack of LED tealights at Menards in the holiday section marked down to $3.47. I always need these things for my Halloween decor, especially my PVC candles in the graveyard.


OMG, $3.47 is an absolute steal for the green LED spots. I believe I paid ~$15 each for mine at Home Depot; and that was on a "trade in your incandescent string lights" sale. Certainly paid at least $10 each. So $3.47 is a killer. Please don't hesitate next time--especially if you hold on to the receipt, and can then test and return. Like with the blues, if you think you might have even remotely liked them, snag 'em, test 'em, then return 'em if they don't meet your needs. I've learned this over and over again. With seasonal merch and even at thrift stores--although you often don't have the luxury of returning stuff at most thrift stores.

Anyway, my personal opinion is that Green works best for Graveyards.

But I like having a lot of stuff in my lighting inventory to draw upon for different applications. So I think I bought two each of the Home Accents LED spots--two greens, two blues, two reds. I have two whites, but think those were from Garden Ridge.

The biggest error I maid this year was not purchasing Spirit Halloween's animated spell book--the one with the moving Quill, which must have a similar operating mechanism to haunted Ouija boards. I thought, nah, I do a yard haunt. Too small to display. But seeing Dave in the Grave with what I'd consider indoor props in a yard haunt; and now that I'm wanting to establish an annual 100% for charity semi-pro Haunted Attraction in my area, I wish I had bought one. Oh well. Perhaps an opportunity to replicate the animated spell book in a Bigger and Better / more unique way.


----------



## mikeerdas

*Showbox Wifi / smartphone app-controlled lighting control unit, $50 on clearance*

Picked up two of these six socket holiday controllers at Lowes Hardware "on spec(ulation". Evidently the outlets are controlled remotely using WiFi via a free smartphone app you download (IOS and Android versions available). Got them a few days ago. I've kept the receipts and haven't opened them yet; doing research first. Not sure if Lowes will only give me 30 days to return since it's a holiday item or the standard 90 day return. The cashier was completely evasive / unhelpful about the return policy, telling me to go to Customer Service to find out for sure. Guess I'll just read the fine print on the back of the receipt. Pretty sure they'll give me 90 days...

Here's a thead I just started on the unit if anyone's interested:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/140567-showbox-6-outlet-wifi-light-controller-lowes-now-50-anyone-used-modded.html


----------



## mikeerdas

*Gemmy LED Lightshow Projections Kaleidoscope 8 globe unit - Gemmy item #91880*

Bought this Gemmy LED Lightshow Projections Kaleidoscope 8 globe unit - Gemmy item #91880 - for 50% off; and so paid $15.
It's a white, swirling, Kaleidoscope model (*not* "fire and ice" style) with eight "globes" that can be strung across a surface like a garage door, etc.

Anyone seen any of these in action? Couldn't look as cool as in the box photos, could it? Sourced this from either Lowes or Home Depot--thinking the latter. Anyone have video of these in action? Wanting to know if I should keep or return. Noticed these very early on in the season in a variety of colors. But too rich for my blood--at least $30 regular price each:

Front of box:








Rear of box:








One side of box:








Other side of box:


----------



## im the goddess

That photo creeps me out. Great effect for Halloween, but terrifying for me.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was delighted to see how well the Gemmy Striking Snake prop fit in my Pier1 Carson Lidded Basket. In the photo below, the snake's base is sitting on the bottom of the basket. If sufficient light is shining from above and you break that light beam, the snake does get triggered and strikes forward rattling it's tail and illuminating its eyes. The snake's head clears the rim of the basket as seen in the second side view photo so I don't think I could have found a better basket for it. Hope other members managed to snag this basket from Pier1 before it sold out. It's been pulled from the website but I was told by Customer Service that there were a few still left around the country in various store locations. If you want to pursue the basket, it's SKU is 02761875 - Carson Lidded Basket (Natural). The clearance price is $19.98.
> 
> The light sensor trigger for the snake is located on the snake's base at the front of the snake's coiled tail, and it did trigger for this photo. The snake prop comes with a Try Me Button, and I plan on attaching the connector to the snake, fish the wire through the back of the basket and extend the length of it, and add a motion-censored trigger to it so that even in dim light it will trigger as people walk past. As I was setting up the basket for grabbing a photo I knew the sensor was at the base and hadn't thought it would trigger since it was deep inside the basket. But enough light was shining on it that I got quite a surprise myself when I moved in for the photo and broke the light beam! My first photo had to be scrapped as it was blurry and askew as I jerked the camera in surprise. Effective scare LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose if you have a light shining on the basket from above and you have the lid closed....with a sign on the basket that says "Open Me"...


----------



## WitchyKitty

mikeerdas, I was so excited to find two of the green spotlights for that price! I almost bought some at Spirit after Halloween, but now I'm glad I didn't because these were so cheap! I wasn't sure what color spotlights I wanted to use, so I never bought any yet, but now I guess I'm going with the green. Green is probably better than blue for a Halloween graveyard. I hope it looks good. Yeah, I am kicking myself for not grabbing the blue, too...but I just couldn't think of a use for the blue. I'm sure they are gone now, as they were the only four left in the store. I was just glad there were two of the greens!! I'm so happy to be finally able to put some lighting on the fronts of my gravestones now!

If any of you are near a Home Depot, you should go grab up any of these spotlights you can find for this price!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love the snake in the basket


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

WitchyKitty said:


> mikeerdas, I was so excited to find two of the green spotlights for that price! I almost bought some at Spirit after Halloween, but now I'm glad I didn't because these were so cheap! I wasn't sure what color spotlights I wanted to use, so I never bought any yet, but now I guess I'm going with the green. Green is probably better than blue for a Halloween graveyard. I hope it looks good. Yeah, I am kicking myself for not grabbing the blue, too...but I just couldn't think of a use for the blue. I'm sure they are gone now, as they were the only four left in the store. I was just glad there were two of the greens!! I'm so happy to be finally able to put some lighting on the fronts of my gravestones now!
> 
> If any of you are near a Home Depot, you should go grab up any of these spotlights you can find for this price!!


I went to WM,HD and Lowes but struck out


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, I've seen both green and blue spotlights used in graveyards. I like them both. I guess it depends on what you are trying to highlight.


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> witchykitty, I've seen both green and blue spotlights used in graveyards. I like them both. I guess it depends on what you are trying to highlight.


Yeah, I've seen both, too...which is why I could never decide what color to use. I went with green simply because I thought it would work better with other color lights I have...though blue is my fav color, so my heart is still thinking I should have gotten the blue, lol. Oh well, green will work.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I bought one of the Pumpkinrot designed Wendy the witch lights. I'm super stoked to get her!


----------



## printersdevil

I am so stoked! I just won an eBay auction for a 6 foot witch holding a crystal ball . She is wearing red and black. I love her. I have been watching her for a few days and finally decided to bid when the price stayed low. She is new. I bid about 30 minutes before the end and put a maximum bid at about $25 higher than was there. I kept watching and was about to bid a little higher assuming I would be outbid. I saw it change to end of auction and that I was the winner and the price--still quite a bit below my max. I was so happy. Then I get an email a couple of minutes later showing I won but at about $15 higher. I was not happy. Obviously I want her and was prepared to goore, but feeling something is not right. Bids show that one came in a few inured before but why did it not register on the board before it said I won? Wish I would have taken a screw shot of it. I did send a message to seller to please check this out. I know I will love her


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, sounds like she had a friend go in and up the anti on you to get closer to what she wanted. it's pulled all the time. kind of dirty if you ask me. well, sounds like she was inside your price range, so if you love her, it's livable. hope you post a picture.


----------



## printersdevil

That's what I thought! Dang I wish I would have taken a screen shot


----------



## Bethany

I've seen stuff like this happen on ebay. That is why I no longer bid on items. I had bid on a dish set long ago. Just before the auction ended the seller pulled the item. Guess they wanted more & didn't set a limit so they weren't going to let it go. I was so upset. It is very hard to find dishes to match my "good" set, let alone an entire set for 4!! That was the beginning of the end for me & EvilBay.


----------



## Saki.Girl

bought this calendar for the year


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I am so stoked! I just won an eBay auction for a 6 foot witch holding a crystal ball . She is wearing red and black. I love her. I have been watching her for a few days and finally decided to bid when the price stayed low. She is new. I bid about 30 minutes before the end and put a maximum bid at about $25 higher than was there. I kept watching and was about to bid a little higher assuming I would be outbid. I saw it change to end of auction and that I was the winner and the price--still quite a bit below my max. I was so happy. Then I get an email a couple of minutes later showing I won but at about $15 higher. I was not happy. Obviously I want her and was prepared to goore, but feeling something is not right. Bids show that one came in a few inured before but why did it not register on the board before it said I won? Wish I would have taken a screw shot of it. I did send a message to seller to please check this out. I know I will love her


I have seen that witch the hump back evil witch and been watching her to I want one bad 
this is good to know what happened to you wonder if the same seller is who has the new one up for auction I keep seeing these go up 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Foot-Life...595?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566f2032d3


----------



## printersdevil

Got a message reply to my request for the seller
To check this out. All he said was you won the auction! Duh, did he bother to read what I said


----------



## hallorenescene

he read it, didn't want to answer to it. jerk
that is a very cool witch


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki, yeah, I saw that there is a new witch for for auction, too, and wondered if it was the same seller. 
Printersdevil, It's a very awesome witch, though!! Hopefully you still got it for a decent price, even with the extra $15 tacked on. That would make me so mad if that happened to me. I order a lot of things off Ebay, but I tend to only use items with a "Buy it now" option rather than bidding...much easier.

Saki, I do love those calendars. If I didn't already have a calendar for this year, I would probably look into one of those, as, like I told you earlier, my aunt gets them. Heck, I almost want to get one anyway just to have to read for the info and artwork, lol.


----------



## printersdevil

Yes, saki that is the same seller that I bought from. I waited until about 30 minutes before end and bid thinking it would give others a chance to counter bid if wanted. What ticks me is that I saw it say I had won and the price.then I got email with the higher prices it looks like It was within a minute or so. But it should have show that price when it said I was the winner.still a good price for her. She is also listed on Amazon. Some have her at $200! I am just ticked because something looks off here


----------



## WitchyKitty

printersdevil said:


> Yes, saki that is the same seller that I bought from. I waited until about 30 minutes before end and bid thinking it would give others a chance to counter bid if wanted. What ticks me is that I saw it say I had won and the price.then I got email with the higher prices it looks like It was within a minute or so. But it should have show that price when it said I was the winner.still a good price for her. She is also listed on Amazon. Some have her at $200! I am just ticked because something looks off here


I would be arguing it a bit more, but that's me. Can't you contact Ebay to look into it for you If the seller won't reply to your question? I agree something seems a bit "off"...but, if you love her and it's still a good price, you may not want to fight it and risk losing her...


----------



## printersdevil

I sent him another message. I think that I will contact eBay if I don't hear from him. I was prepared to go up as my minimum bid showed, BUT right is right. I was logged in and watching and refreshed as it ended and it showed I was the winner and showed the price. Then came the email with other price and the site was changed. I guess it is possible it is an eBay quirk, but it showed won and the price!!! I was estatic that I got it for that price or thought I did! Anyway, even the increased price is less than my maximum bid. WIll just ride this out a little. However, I do not intend to give her up. She is MINE even if I have to pay the increased price of $71 that is a GREAT price---I would not question it at all if I would not have seen the thing marked on eBay site myself.


----------



## Jackyl48

Who sent the email telling you the price is higher? Seller or ebay? If it is a message directly from seller then contact ebay and tell them that the seller is trying to make you pay more. A seller is NOT allowed to make you pay a higher price for an item than the winning bid.

If it was the one I just looked at, I checked the bid history. And this is what I saw

Time Ended: Jan-07-15 18:03:50 PST

US $70.00 Jan-07-15 18:03:49 PST

As you can see there was a $70 bid one second before item ended. That would explain why you saw one price and got an email for the higher price.


----------



## printersdevil

Yes that is it Jacky148. I knew it was very close in time. However. I was watching and when it clicked and showed I won the action, it showed the price without that last bidby someone else. I am just frustrated that it showed I WON and the lesser price and then the additional price clicked in. If there is this type of delay on eBay, it should just say auction ended or finalized.


----------



## Saki.Girl

The dragon scroll I ordered came today


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, cool scroll


----------



## mikeerdas

These are going back to Lowes for a refund. Just plugged one in and it has no motors in it like the standalone white LED Lightshow Projection unit; just blinks LEDs on / off in a certain pattern; again, no actual motor rotating an LED assembly--which I thought I was getting 8 of per globe. No dice. A real dud of a product in my opinion. And confusing marketing as well...



mikeerdas said:


> Bought this Gemmy LED Lightshow Projections Kaleidoscope 8 globe unit - Gemmy item #91880 - for 50% off; and so paid $15.
> It's a white, swirling, Kaleidoscope model (*not* "fire and ice" style) with eight "globes" that can be strung across a surface like a garage door, etc.
> 
> Anyone seen any of these in action? Couldn't look as cool as in the box photos, could it? Sourced this from either Lowes or Home Depot--thinking the latter. Anyone have video of these in action? Wanting to know if I should keep or return. Noticed these very early on in the season in a variety of colors. But too rich for my blood--at least $30 regular price each:
> 
> Front of box:
> View attachment 233269
> 
> 
> Rear of box:
> View attachment 233270


----------



## Haywood

I found this little cutie at a garage sale I didn't even plan on going to. I was just driving by, saw the sign and figured what the heck. Think I scored a jackpot!!







Think of the possibilities!!!


----------



## MummyOf5

Haywood said:


> I found this little cutie at a garage sale I didn't even plan on going to. I was just driving by, saw the sign and figured what the heck. Think I scored a jackpot!!
> View attachment 233669
> 
> Think of the possibilities!!!


I had a doll just like that when I was a kid


----------



## Haywood

MummyOf5 said:


> I had a doll just like that when I was a kid


The family won't allow it into the house...they are too freaked out...lol


----------



## printersdevil

That is a freaky doll!!


----------



## scareme

That's a cool doll. I have several that size. The problem is storage. Last summer my husband opened a cabinet for fishing tackle, and one of my dolls was sitting there. It gave him a little startle. I have one like that where the arms are not the same color as the legs. I guess the arms were made from a different material that aged differently. What are you going to do with her?


----------



## kittyvibe

mikeerdas said:


> These are going back to Lowes for a refund. Just plugged one in and it has no motors in it like the standalone white LED Lightshow Projection unit; just blinks LEDs on / off in a certain pattern; again, no actual motor rotating an LED assembly--which I thought I was getting 8 of per globe. No dice. A real dud of a product in my opinion. And confusing marketing as well...


When Lowes messed up my blood drip lights order, I bought strings of these lights for xmas. I was also disappointed that they werent "swirling" like the normal kaleido's. but they were different and still pretty on my house. I decided to keep them and they are actually still up. They were on a timer until just a few days ago and I noticed that the whole string plus a connector light was off, so hopefully nothing is broken and its just the connector string thats maybe got a bad bulb. 

If the whole string or only a few are busted, Im gonna be pissed, unsure what I can do then since I dont have the boxes anymore.


----------



## printersdevil

I was in Walmart today in a neighboring town and found some cool bottles filled with gummy things and a sticky liquid. There are about 5 or 6 bottles several inches tall. Each is filled with gummy worms, frogs or other slimy things. THey were marked down to 50 cents a box. I thought they would be good for potion bottles especially the ones with the frogs.


----------



## mikeerdas

kittyvibe said:


> When Lowes messed up my blood drip lights order, I bought strings of these lights for xmas. I was also disappointed that they werent "swirling" like the normal kaleido's. but they were different and still pretty on my house. I decided to keep them and they are actually still up. They were on a timer until just a few days ago and I noticed that the whole string plus a connector light was off, so hopefully nothing is broken and its just the connector string thats maybe got a bad bulb.
> 
> If the whole string or only a few are busted, Im gonna be pissed, unsure what I can do then since I dont have the boxes anymore.


Sorry about your Lowes experience, but glad you kept and liked the globe lights. I was so pissed I didn't even unbox the unit--since I was able to pull the cord out and plug it in just to confirm what it did. I had another bad experience with a large On Clearance Red Beacon light. Thought it had a motor in it; but just had lights blinking on and off in a pattern to simulate a beacon light.


----------



## hallorenescene

haywood, I think that doll is darling. if her hair was fixed up, I bet she was real pretty. 
printer, those would be great things to hand out on tot night.


----------



## Bethany

Woo HOO!! Went to a flea market yesterday & found something I've been wanting for a while - Picked up a vintage motorized Color Wheel for $10!!
So excited!! Now to find me an aluminum christmas tree!!  
At Goodwill last week I picked up a pkg of foam skulls in different sizes, a devil mask with light up eyes & a skeleton hand jello mold. All brand new!!
For those that do the apothecary, DT has small glass jars with formed labels on them & silver lids in. I bought 2 for my guest bathroom for Qtips & cottonballs


----------



## printersdevil

Bethany, I have my late MILs aluminum Christmas tree. I have never really thought about using it. What are your plans for one?? The branches are soooooo stiff. Also you can't add lights to them, so I won't do anything until I come across a color wheel, too. My mom used to have a pretty pink one when I was growing up.

Headed to DT to hopefully pick up some of the red heart vases and I will look for the ones you mentioned. Do you have a pic of them? Are they with the seasonal things or with the other jars? I finds some neat ones at Dollar General sometimes that are really salt and pepper shakers. They have a perfect spot for labels. Did you see my post of the candy jar items I found in Walmart on clearance. It is in te garage sale thread. They are really cool. 8 jars to a box and already filled with colored goo and frogs, lizards, worms, etc for 50 cents a box! Score!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Woo HOO!! Went to a flea market yesterday & found something I've been wanting for a while - Picked up a vintage motorized Color Wheel for $10!!
> So excited!! Now to find me an aluminum christmas tree!!
> At Goodwill last week I picked up a pkg of foam skulls in different sizes, a devil mask with light up eyes & a skeleton hand jello mold. All brand new!!
> For those that do the apothecary, DT has small glass jars with formed labels on them & silver lids in. I bought 2 for my guest bathroom for Qtips & cottonballs


 omg to cool I so remember those wheels as a kid have not seen one around here great find


----------



## doto

Picked up this bear skull on the weekend off a Kijiji seller. He was asking $100 but he immediately reduced the asking price to $60.00 when I mentioned the interesting smell emanating from from his home as the smoke billowed out the front door. 

The photo is from the sellers ad, since I rushed it into hiding at home to keep it hidden from my wife. I estimate the skull to be about 14-15" long. It is quite a bit larger than I anticipated. It will go great in the witches cabinet with the other skulls.


----------



## punkineater

Oh, you lucky duck, doto!!! Super score! I'm jealous


----------



## Haywood

doto said:


> Picked up this bear skull on the weekend off a Kijiji seller. He was asking $100 but he immediately reduced the asking price to $60.00 when I mentioned the interesting smell emanating from from his home as the smoke billowed out the front door.
> 
> The photo is from the sellers ad, since I rushed it into hiding at home to keep it hidden from my wife. I estimate the skull to be about 14-15" long. It is quite a bit larger than I anticipated. It will go great in the witches cabinet with the other skulls.


Wow...that is awesome. Very cool find doto....I'm jealous. lol


----------



## 22606

doto said:


> Picked up this bear skull on the weekend off a Kijiji seller. He was asking $100 but he immediately reduced the asking price to $60.00 when I mentioned the interesting smell emanating from from his home as the smoke billowed out the front door.


No wonder Skunk Ape has not been seen lately, being held captive there....

Fantastic buys.


----------



## Pumpkin5

That is one cool skull! I like the way you bargain....



doto said:


> Picked up this bear skull on the weekend off a Kijiji seller. He was asking $100 but he immediately reduced the asking price to $60.00 when I mentioned the interesting smell emanating from from his home as the smoke billowed out the front door.
> 
> The photo is from the sellers ad, since I rushed it into hiding at home to keep it hidden from my wife. I estimate the skull to be about 14-15" long. It is quite a bit larger than I anticipated. It will go great in the witches cabinet with the other skulls.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

The witch's cabinet looks great doto!!! I just got these off ebay, I've been looking for these for a reasonable price for a while, so when I saw them I needed to get them


----------



## Bethany

Printer, I want to put the tree up at Christmas like we did when I was growing up & hang the glass ball ornaments on them. I think the round pink, turquoise & green ornaments would look cool on it.  Don't have a picture of the jar, it is about 4 - 5 " tall with a lid that fits on it tight that is silver.


----------



## hallorenescene

doto, cool skull. so what was the smell?
blow mold, those have such a nice vintage look to them. very nice


----------



## printersdevil

Due to booswife’s idea to add the Sanderson sisters to her haunt, I got fired up to do the same. 
I bought a set of clothes on eBay that was listed as Sarah Sanderson's costume. So wish I was small enough to wear it! I watched it all week and no one bid on it. She had starting bid at $25. She said I was worn once and the corset and the cape each cost $30. It has both of those, dress and a sweater and the boots. I bid last night in the final three minutes. I set my maximum at $26 assuming that she would do what I think happened to me last week and up it to my top cost so I just gave it a try at the cheap price to not get scalped and won it!








Then I bid and won a mannequin head with red hair last night for me. I had sent one to booswife last week that I got off the Goodwill auction and then decided that I wanted the sisters, too. Mine is not very long, but I think I can make it do for Winifred. I have one with shortish black hair that I am going to try to use the purple hair spray on for Mary and now I need to find one for Sarah. Someone on here sold it to me last year.








I also took a plunge for two teen size costumes that were CHEAP on ebay. One was $5 and the other $7.50. One is purple and black and the other green with purple. They both have the corsets which is what I really wanted. They have the net looking stuff for short skirts, but I think I can add a skirt or material to the bottom and then add a cape.




















I think that I can add some green satin or something to the bottom of the first one and make it into a dress for Winifred. I am hoping they are not too small since they are both junior sizes. But, it was worth the change at the price. The corsets are not cheap to buy. The other one may not work at all, but I am thinking the color won't matter if I add a plaid skirt and then of course the appropriate color cloaks. Green for Winifred and red for Mary.

See what you have done, booswife!!! I also found some mannequin stands on Craigslist in the Denton/Dallas area about an hour and a half from me. They have the stand and upper body and arms. He has 7 and wants $30 each. I am debating. The problem with the mannequin bodies without heads is that they have a metal round plate on the top of the neck. I have one with out a stand and one that is just the body and am not sure I can add the heads. Also the neck sort of slants so don't know if the angle would be right.

Jim will kill me if I bring in more of the body forms. lol


----------



## Haywood

Those are great buys printersdevil. You got me thinking about a new room design...muaahhaa


----------



## Haywood

Found some more props for my scary kids room.


----------



## jdubbya

I've been slowly acquiring some things for our haunt, while supporting American merchants and prop builders. Got 5 great skulls from Mr. Chicken. These things are spot on for size and detail and will finish up nicely. Jasper does awesome work, as many of you have seen by his sculpt threads and I was glad to get in this buy.



















Also been supplementing my tombstones with some of the work from Woodloom prop shop. (I posted a review and a link in the merchant review section). I've made close to 40 stones over the past 5-6 years and wanted to change some of them up as well as add some intricacy to the overall look of the cemetery. I'm also tired of making them and the thoughts of doing 8-10 different larger stones didn't appeal to me so I worked with the folks at Woodloom to come up with some custom designs. Here are the ones I have purchased so far. They need to be aged/finished but will give me some nice projects to work on over the winter months.


----------



## Haywood

Those are amazing.... Very cool, and Thx for the links


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome skulls and headstones!


----------



## Saki.Girl

doto said:


> Picked up this bear skull on the weekend off a Kijiji seller. He was asking $100 but he immediately reduced the asking price to $60.00 when I mentioned the interesting smell emanating from from his home as the smoke billowed out the front door.
> 
> The photo is from the sellers ad, since I rushed it into hiding at home to keep it hidden from my wife. I estimate the skull to be about 14-15" long. It is quite a bit larger than I anticipated. It will go great in the witches cabinet with the other skulls.


very cool I had a friend send me a bear skull I love it great find


----------



## hallorenescene

printersdevil, those are nice looking costumes. I love the sanderson sisters
nice finds haywood. that pink bunny is so cute.
jdubbya, those are nice skulls. and those headstones are wonderful. can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## im the goddess

jdubbya, I really like the shape of the Lucy one, but they all are really nice .


----------



## jdubbya

im the goddess said:


> jdubbya, I really like the shape of the Lucy one, but they all are really nice .


Thanks! That's one of their stock designs. I wanted it taller than their stock "tall stones" so they made it 46 inches tall for me, which looks great on that style.


----------



## doto

The smell was from some illegal horticultural product the residents had been indulging in. 




hallorenescene said:


> doto, cool skull. so what was the smell?
> blow mold, those have such a nice vintage look to them. very nice


----------



## printersdevil

I got in two of the costumes I ordered and they are great. I was so excited to find that I an actually wear the Fortune Teller costume. This one was labeled 3x, but even when they say that they are usually skimpy. This one fits even though I ordered thinking I would use it for a prop. The only thing that is not really ample enough is the vest. Nice investment for under $20 on the eBay auction!!! The skirt is also about calf length instead of the mid knee that is shown. The cool thing is that I can use the apron, head scarf and the corset for patterns for more for my props.








Win!! Win!!!

I also like the junior witches costume that I ordered to see if I can use it for a top for one of the Sanderson Sister. It is pretty small, but I think I can work with it okay and it was cheap.


----------



## hallorenescene

today at goodwill I got a shoulder length black wig, a pirate hat, a 3 stacked foam pumpkin, and a black formal with white polka dots. it's very pretty and very fiftyish. so a story behind the formal. I've been reading books bethene sent me written by charlaine harris. so good I had trouble putting them down. I made some comment about ways to tell if it's a vampire, to my daughter, and she said....vampires don't ever wear polka dots. have you ever seen a vampire in polka dots?.....that cracked me up. so I bought the polka dot dress and the black wig, and I'm going to rig up a vampire. I will have her 2 girls help me. should be fun. I know her girls will get some giggles out of it as we conspire. lol.

printer, nice gypsy costume. that's great that it fits.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the story hallo. Vampires don't wear polkadots!!!! What fun.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks printer. i'll have to post a picture when I'm done.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not strictly purchased for halloween but I found these fishing nets at TJMaxx the other day for 9.99. Pretty large. They come rolled up and have a star fish on them so a little bonus. Wanted something nicer than the netting from Dollar Tree. Plan on using them for summer patio fun but figured they could be used for my pirate theme or in my carnival/circus theme (fiji mermaid in netting) or even in my tomb robber theme. My focus this year will be more on making things like facades and hopefully using some of the knowledge we are getting from the TechShop classes for props of some kind.


----------



## printersdevil

I posted earlier about buying these on eBay. They came in today.

Love, love, love my new fortune teller witch. I just came home to find her here. I set it up and did not add any adding to her body. She is tall and slim. Very tall.














How could you not love that witchy face????

I also received the cosmetology head for my Winifred Sanderson. I am going to play with her hair and see if I can curl it and make it like Winnifred.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, your witch is witchy awesome. and that mannequin head looks doable.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks hallo. I have her still standing here so I can enjoy her. She still has a tag on the hat and was supposed to be new--but she reeks of a musty smell. I just sprayed her down with Febreze. My male dog kept going around her and sniffing at her dress.

I was also pleased with the red hair mani. I had bought one from Shop Goodwill Online and had it shipped to booswife02 to kick off her Sanderson Sisters props. That one has longer hair that can be styled and cut to hopefully work for her, too. I was really tickled to find the one I bought for me. 

I have a head with dark hair that I am going to add purple to for Mary Sanderson. I got her from someone on here last year. I am looking for the right blonde head to be my Sarah. Sarah's clothes that I bought off eBay should be here tomorrow.


----------



## im the goddess

doto said:


> The smell was from some illegal horticultural product the residents had been indulging in.


LOL, well you must not have been here in CO. That's legal here!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love love love your witch


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, thank goodness for fabreeze, it can do wonders. and as soon as it airs out, it will 100% be awesome.


----------



## Danny-Girl

*The witch*

A co-worker gave this to me I don't know anything about her but she is very heavy


----------



## hallorenescene

danny, the only thing I know about her is she is fabulous. WOW! how big is she? can you tell, is she resin or ceramic? you lucky girl.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, Danny-Girl, she is spectacular! She looks like she is large from the furniture behind her. Lucky you!


----------



## frogkid11

Bought a little Tinkerbell figurine with plans to put her inside of a lantern as if she's been caught as part of my dark side of Disney theme party. I love the look on her face and think it will go well in the setting.


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome figurine and idea frogkid!


----------



## Haywood

printersdevil said:


> I posted earlier about buying these on eBay. They came in today.
> 
> Love, love, love my new fortune teller witch. I just came home to find her here. I set it up and did not add any adding to her body. She is tall and slim. Very tall.
> View attachment 233946
> View attachment 233947
> 
> 
> How could you not love that witchy face????
> 
> I also received the cosmetology head for my Winifred Sanderson. I am going to play with her hair and see if I can curl it and make it like Winnifred.
> View attachment 233948


Very cool....now that's a witch. Love it!


----------



## hallorenescene

frog kid, she is adorable. I think your theme will be fun.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Danny-Girl said:


> A co-worker gave this to me I don't know anything about her but she is very heavy


omg love love love her


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Bought a little Tinkerbell figurine with plans to put her inside of a lantern as if she's been caught as part of my dark side of Disney theme party. I love the look on her face and think it will go well in the setting.
> 
> View attachment 234012


very cool you could even paint her over like the dark tinkerbells


----------



## im the goddess

Printer and Danny-Girl- Great Witches! I love them both.

Frogkid, love your tinkerbell.


----------



## Bethany

Hubby was off today so we went to Webster Flea Market which is only on Monday's. he only gets to go on Monday Holidays.
Here's my terrific finds. 







Going to use these on tombstones.







Never pass one of these up $3! It is a smaller one.







Going to do these up for the infamous shop. 







Thinking these will hold corpsed fairies.







Box for Fiji Mermaid.







Box with Fiji Mermaid in it. 
I also picked up 6 blue stemmed champagne glasses for my daughter for the wedding.


----------



## im the goddess

Cool finds Bethany


----------



## ooojen

Fantastic, and oozing potential, Bethany! Great finds!


----------



## frogkid11

Found a pair of these large, plastic lantern wall hanging things. When I saw them, I immediately pictured them on the sides of a wrecked princess carriage that I really want out front of my house for the annual party. Any other ideas?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Cool lantern frogkid!!!, your idea sounds pretty cool.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool idea frogkid!

Nice finds Bethany. How many were at your MNT?


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, your angels are delightful. and I love your figi mermaid. all around nice finds
frogkid, I love the colors of the lantern


----------



## ooojen

I love the lanterns, too! I'll look forward to eventually seeing them in place.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

I bought this ALICE pack frame. So I can change out stalk about creations without building a new rig each time


----------



## kurtnotkirk

I bought these from a freight damage store. Chrome ear syringes. $2.50 each. I have five, but actually using one for my ears. I'm thinking a horrific medical mechanical arm. Make cut outs to show cyalume sticks in the syringes


----------



## im the goddess

Cool lanterns Frogkid. Seing the hotel check in desk you made a few years ago, a carrige should be no problem for you. I can't wait to see what you do. 

Kurtnotkirk those syringes look wicked. Your sure to scare many with those.


----------



## mickkell

Danny-Girl said:


> A co-worker gave this to me I don't know anything about her but she is very heavy


The Co-worker or the Witch?


----------



## Haywood

Found these for a whopping total of $2.25 for both at the flea market.







Combined em to make this


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Excellent job! Great candelabra!


----------



## Paint It Black

Haywood, very clever combining the two. I am a sucker for old candelabra. Yours looks great!


----------



## hallorenescene

kurt, I'm happy for you, even though it's over my head how that pack frame works. and those syringes are wicked cool.
haywood, I love both those pieces. combined they are wonderful too.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Picked up this picture at a local "junk emporium". I've never been into conventional art and this spoke to me. The scrawled text reads "Sacrifice the young" and "prepare ye for the rapture, and drink coffee" (!?!?). Anyway, it looks great in the living room.


----------



## ooojen

I love the anthropomorphic look of the candelabrum! 

And the painting brings to mind the possibility of an offbeat-cult-themed Halloween. So much horrible possibility!


----------



## frogkid11

I love the marriage of the two pieces into one candelabra, Haywood. Gives me just the inspiration to do something like that to create a real life Lumiere for my theme. Good job!


----------



## 22606

Dulcet Jones said:


> Picked up this picture at a local "junk emporium". I've never been into conventional art and this spoke to me. The scrawled text reads "Sacrifice the young" and "prepare ye for the rapture, and drink coffee" (!?!?).


We non-coffee drinkers are SOL, eh? "Beam 'em up, Scotty..." "No, leave them to rot in the garbage pit that is Earth for this egregious sin!" 

All posted are tremendous finds.


----------



## BlueFrog

Wow, wow, wow. Blink and people show off the best stuff! 

kurtnotkirk, those syringes are fabulous. I don't know what you paid but Dapper Cadaver has them on their clearance page for $32 each. 

Haywood, love the candelabras both singly and conjoined. Great eye and amazing deals.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Garthgoyle said:


> We non-coffee drinkers are SOL, eh? "Beam 'em up, Scotty..." "No, leave them to rot in the garbage pit that is Earth for this egregious sin!"
> 
> All posted are tremendous finds.


All that's missing is the tin foil hat.


----------



## BlueFrog

Dulcet Jones, that art piece is awesome. I'd happily hang it in my house year-round. Love how bizarre it is.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, let me be gone for a couple of days and all this awesome stuff appears. Great finds!


----------



## ooojen

The UPS lady just brought me a Made-in-Peru reproduction pre-Colombian Moche piece. I have decided that my swamp witches are into cultural diversity.


----------



## ReelSore

I just got this in: 











Plan on using this year as just a fake ceiling over the front Cemetery. Next year I'm planning a walk through cemetery in the back with this same light but have skeletons & bats come down at you as you walk through. I think that the scares will be hidden by the fake ceiling. Trail and error. I have many other thoughts of what I can do with this light also.


----------



## Haywood

That is a really awesome find reelsore. Bet that will look really cool.


----------



## ReelSore

One worthy note, You also have to get a UC3 to get the sky effect out of the Galaxian Sky- while it does have 20 different laser patterns programmed into the unit with a built in microphone.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Very cool!


----------



## boo who?

Along with four small ceramic Halloween houses at Goodwill today - I just got my third one of these babies- $3.99!


----------



## Paint It Black

boo hoo, I used one of those multi-colored light balls with our circus theme. It was really fun lighting.

Today I got a birthday surprise from my husband. This cute little iron bank to go with my collection of vintage Halloween.


----------



## boo who?

I LOVE that, PIB! Just adorable!


----------



## Saki.Girl

just ordered this love it a Vulture Skull hat i may add more feathers when i get it will see


----------



## ReelSore

All awesome finds!!


----------



## punkineater

Saki.Girl said:


> just ordered this love it a Vulture Skull hat i may add more feathers when i get it will see


Ahhhhh, Saki!!! This is fantastic!!! Where did you find this???????


----------



## BlueFrog

Saki.Girl, I really love that skull vulture. Oddly enough, I had considered at one time giving my crone witch some vulture characteristics without making her a literal vulture woman. May I recommend a feather boa around her neck to suggest vulture neck feathers?


----------



## ichasiris

Got the book "October Dreams" in the mail this week. It's a collection of tales from horror writers and heavy on Halloween theme, hopefully!

Not sure when I'm going to have time to read it now that I have school this semester. Have to read school books!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you ya that is a great idea with the boa now on hunt for one full black boa


BlueFrog said:


> Saki.Girl, I really love that skull vulture. Oddly enough, I had considered at one time giving my crone witch some vulture characteristics without making her a literal vulture woman. May I recommend a feather boa around her neck to suggest vulture neck feathers?


----------



## frogkid11

Bought this vintage wig head off of eBay and it arrived today. Thought she looked like the evil queen and had that animated/comic look. Hoping to turn into a full size figure that opens and closes the curtains while peering at my arriving guests like the one in the Snow White Adventures ride.









Like this:


----------



## ooojen

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you ya that is a great idea with the boa now on hunt for one full black boa


That's what I did with my Crow Woman this past Halloween-- put on a black feather boa and black clothing. She had a human body but a crow skull mask head.


----------



## im the goddess

Haywood said:


> Found these for a whopping total of $2.25 for both at the flea market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combined em to make this


That looks so haunted mansionish.



ooojen said:


> The UPS lady just brought me a Made-in-Peru reproduction pre-Colombian Moche piece. I have decided that my swamp witches are into cultural diversity.


that's a neat peice



Paint It Black said:


> boo hoo, I used one of those multi-colored light balls with our circus theme. It was really fun lighting.
> 
> Today I got a birthday surprise from my husband. This cute little iron bank to go with my collection of vintage Halloween.


Love your bank piant it black



Saki.Girl said:


> just ordered this love it a Vulture Skull hat i may add more feathers when i get it will see


Saki, no one will think twice when they see you wearing that! LOL



frogkid11 said:


> Bought this vintage wig head off of eBay and it arrived today. Thought she looked like the evil queen and had that animated/comic look. Hoping to turn into a full size figure that opens and closes the curtains while peering at my arriving guests like the one in the Snow White Adventures ride.


 She will make a wonderful evil queen.


----------



## im the goddess

ooopps WTF??


----------



## im the goddess

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## hallorenescene

boohoo, I have 2 of those. the first one I bought brand new, not on sale. it didn't work real well. I was hesitant on buying the second one. but it was a garage sale find so cheap for like a $0.25. it works great.
pib, it's really really cute and iron as well. whoo hoo! great find. your hubby rocks. 
saki, awesome score.
frogkid, nice score. those things cost a bundle brand new. and they're always useful.


----------



## LairMistress

We indulged in a little bit of "Curby's shopping" last week. As I was driving home from work on Thursday afternoon, I spied a ghost sitting outside next to the dumpster of a "shabby chic" resale store. The store hasn't been open for awhile, I'm not sure what's going on there, but the dumpster isn't close to the building, and this was right in front of the dumpster. I could only see the ghost from the street, because there were other items sitting in front of it.

I happened to mention it to my other half, who immediately got up from his game and said "I'll be right back".  We live just around the corner from the shop, so I knew that Mr. Ghost was on his way home! I was rather pleased to see that he sits upon a Jack o'lantern. This is an Empire, but I don't know anything else about it. I may repaint it to restore it...I may not, I kind of like him aged.

Even though it was directly in front of the dumpster, I'm a little apprehensive about putting it outside, considering that this shop is more or less within sight of our house. He'll look great indoors too, though. Maybe in a year or two, I'll be brave enough to put him outside. I really do think that he was headed for the landfill, though, or I'd have taken him back.


----------



## printersdevil

Great finds everyone. Love the vintage finds and that is a perfect head for your Evil Queen/


----------



## punkineater

frogkid11 said:


> Bought this vintage wig head off of eBay and it arrived today. Thought she looked like the evil queen and had that animated/comic look. Hoping to turn into a full size figure that opens and closes the curtains while peering at my arriving guests like the one in the Snow White Adventures ride.
> 
> View attachment 234422


Evil queen, most definitely...gives me the heebee jeebees! Looks just like my stepmother w/o hair  ooops, did I say that out loud...


----------



## Paint It Black

Lairmistress, it sounds like you did save the ghost/pumpkin blowmold from the landfill, and should display him proudly wherever you want. Not to mention hubby got up from the game to get it! Nice hubby, nice save.


----------



## punkineater

LairMistress said:


> We indulged in a little bit of "Curby's shopping" last week. As I was driving home from work on Thursday afternoon, I spied a ghost sitting outside next to the dumpster of a "shabby chic" resale store. The store hasn't been open for awhile, I'm not sure what's going on there, but the dumpster isn't close to the building, and this was right in front of the dumpster. I could only see the ghost from the street, because there were other items sitting in front of it.
> 
> I happened to mention it to my other half, who immediately got up from his game and said "I'll be right back".  We live just around the corner from the shop, so I knew that Mr. Ghost was on his way home! I was rather pleased to see that he sits upon a Jack o'lantern. This is an Empire, but I don't know anything else about it. I may repaint it to restore it...I may not, I kind of like him aged.
> 
> Even though it was directly in front of the dumpster, I'm a little apprehensive about putting it outside, considering that this shop is more or less within sight of our house. He'll look great indoors too, though. Maybe in a year or two, I'll be brave enough to put him outside. I really do think that he was headed for the landfill, though, or I'd have taken him back.


NIICE dumpster snag, LM!!! And super sweet that your honey went & got him for you


----------



## screamqueen2012

did i miss barbie looking like maleficent?? man, you guys seeing this too? great head to work with....but......i'll never look at a barbie the same way!



frogkid11 said:


> Bought this vintage wig head off of eBay and it arrived today. Thought she looked like the evil queen and had that animated/comic look. Hoping to turn into a full size figure that opens and closes the curtains while peering at my arriving guests like the one in the Snow White Adventures ride.
> 
> View attachment 234422


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I was going to build a new graveyard fence this year because mine was in pretty bad shape from four years of use. Well a local haunter posted on the haunters Facebook page (Rocky Mountain Haunters ***.) he had a fence for sale and said I wanted to take a look at it. When I looked at it I bought it as quick as I could. It's a professional grade fence that will elevate my display to a whole new level. Cost me $200 but the materials alone is worth that. BTW the lights in the columns work and he gave me the two gargoyles for an additional $10. I'm so happy and can't wait for my followers to see the new fence it's going to make my graveyard look so much better. 

Columns 








Columns and fence 








Set-up at the old owners house.


----------



## ooojen

That fence was an excellent buy! It looks great!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks ooojen I'm so happy with this find and here's a pic of one of the lighted columns.


----------



## punkineater

Stringy_Jack said:


> I was going to build a new graveyard fence this year because mine was in pretty bad shape from four years of use. Well a local haunter posted on the haunters Facebook page (Rocky Mountain Haunters ***.) he had a fence for sale and said I wanted to take a look at it. When I looked at it I bought it as quick as I could. It's a professional grade fence that will elevate my display to a whole new level. Cost me $200 but the materials alone is worth that. BTW the lights in the columns work and he gave me the two gargoyles for an additional $10. I'm so happy and can't wait for my followers to see the new fence it's going to make my graveyard look so much better.
> 
> Columns
> View attachment 234466
> 
> 
> Columns and fence
> View attachment 234467
> 
> 
> Set-up at the old owners house.
> View attachment 234468


That's a game changer~ Excellent buy!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks punkineater and yes it is, The Dark Rock Cafe will be one level higher this year.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, what a great fence!


----------



## frogkid11

Stringy Jack, that is an awesome purchase for your cemetery, congrats!! And you're so right that $200 would probably not cover the cost of materials not to mention all the time you just saved from making a new fence. Can't wait to see pics of it in your set up this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, I have this guy too. he is so cute. I think of a big fluffy marshmallow every time I see him. I would say he was on his way to the landfill for sure. probably because he was faded. you saved him. tell your hubby he's awesome. their loss, your gain. if you do repaint him, they will probably never even know it's their guy. hilda does a lot of stripping and repainting, so if you need any advise, she's great about helping. it's not hard at all. I've repainted a candle myself. that is one lucky find. I love curbsides.
wow! stringy, that is an awesome deal. the whole set up is amazing. I almost would want to keep it up all year.


----------



## im the goddess

Stringy_Jack said:


> I was going to build a new graveyard fence this year because mine was in pretty bad shape from four years of use. Well a local haunter posted on the haunters Facebook page (Rocky Mountain Haunters ***.) he had a fence for sale and said I wanted to take a look at it. When I looked at it I bought it as quick as I could. It's a professional grade fence that will elevate my display to a whole new level. Cost me $200 but the materials alone is worth that. BTW the lights in the columns work and he gave me the two gargoyles for an additional $10. I'm so happy and can't wait for my followers to see the new fence it's going to make my graveyard look so much better.
> 
> Columns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columns and fence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-up at the old owners house.


Wow Stringy-Jack. That's a fantastic score. Congratulations!



Stringy_Jack said:


> Thanks ooojen I'm so happy with this find and here's a pic of one of the lighted columns.


 Love the gargoyle, but like your choice in football flags even more. Too bad they have been having less than stellar seasons for quite a while.



LairMistress said:


> We indulged in a little bit of "Curby's shopping" last week. As I was driving home from work on Thursday afternoon, I spied a ghost sitting outside next to the dumpster of a "shabby chic" resale store. The store hasn't been open for awhile, I'm not sure what's going on there, but the dumpster isn't close to the building, and this was right in front of the dumpster. I could only see the ghost from the street, because there were other items sitting in front of it.
> 
> I happened to mention it to my other half, who immediately got up from his game and said "I'll be right back".  We live just around the corner from the shop, so I knew that Mr. Ghost was on his way home! I was rather pleased to see that he sits upon a Jack o'lantern. This is an Empire, but I don't know anything else about it. I may repaint it to restore it...I may not, I kind of like him aged.
> 
> Even though it was directly in front of the dumpster, I'm a little apprehensive about putting it outside, considering that this shop is more or less within sight of our house. He'll look great indoors too, though. Maybe in a year or two, I'll be brave enough to put him outside. I really do think that he was headed for the landfill, though, or I'd have taken him back.


 Lairmistress, your blow mold is adorable.


----------



## im the goddess

I don't know why the last two times I've posted with quotes, I've had problems, which resulted in multiple posts. Sorry guys.


----------



## Bethany

Stringy Jack, what a score!! I would have snagged it up too! 
Love the blowmold too Lairmistress.


----------



## ReelSore

Im the goddess-did your computer do an update? Could add this site to the compatibles- tools, then compatibility view settings, then add. maybe this will work for you.

Wow the finds!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow that was a great score congrats 


Stringy_Jack said:


> I was going to build a new graveyard fence this year because mine was in pretty bad shape from four years of use. Well a local haunter posted on the haunters Facebook page (Rocky Mountain Haunters ***.) he had a fence for sale and said I wanted to take a look at it. When I looked at it I bought it as quick as I could. It's a professional grade fence that will elevate my display to a whole new level. Cost me $200 but the materials alone is worth that. BTW the lights in the columns work and he gave me the two gargoyles for an additional $10. I'm so happy and can't wait for my followers to see the new fence it's going to make my graveyard look so much better.
> 
> Columns
> View attachment 234466
> 
> 
> Columns and fence
> View attachment 234467
> 
> 
> Set-up at the old owners house.
> View attachment 234468


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks everyone I'm so happy with this buy. Goddess, Yea they have not done well the last few years but, they are my team no matter what, our day will come.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow! Nice score SJ


----------



## im the goddess

ReelSore said:


> Im the goddess-did your computer do an update? Could add this site to the compatibles- tools, then compatibility view settings, then add. maybe this will work for you.
> 
> Wow the finds!


 Thanks, ReelSore, I'll see what i can figure out.



Stringy_Jack said:


> Thanks everyone I'm so happy with this buy. Goddess, Yea they have not done well the last few years but, they are my team no matter what, our day will come.


I hear you, and here's hoping. I grew up in Va and the Skins will always be my team too. We even had a cat named Riggins!


----------



## cai88

Haven't been on in a long time. Picked these up at the Restore a few days ago for $8. Can't wait to build some cemetery pillars.


----------



## hallorenescene

cai88, those are very nice. they would be great on columns.


----------



## Bethany

Went to a fleamarket & a couple thrift stores yesterday spent a whole $3.14 
Picked up 3 small wood books, a plastic cigar box (70's?), a ornament hook that already has a poison apple hanging from it under a glass dome & a nice piece of vinyl snake skin


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, those are win win finds


----------



## printersdevil

Bethany, would love to see the poisioned apple.


----------



## LairMistress

Thanks for all of the blow mold compliments and advice, everyone!

StringyJack, I LOVE that fence!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am with u love to see poison apple 


printersdevil said:


> Bethany, would love to see the poisioned apple.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ordered Matilda Animated Witch today


----------



## Bethany

Ok, here is the poison apple. I didn't make it. Got if from a fellow HF member 














I plan to move it out of the cabinet for Halloween if I get a spell book done with the poison apple spell in it like I've seen all over the internet.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that witch is fabulous. I love the cat touch. 
Bethany, I'm glad you posted the apple, it is wonderful.


----------



## printersdevil

Bethany, that is wonderful! Love. Love. Love the apple.


----------



## Saki.Girl

well i finally did it kept saying not sure but i bought the snow white witch she will be my big prop for the year i buy i think lol and may do dark snow white and 7 dwarfs next year theme


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Inspired by Croglinvampire's Fun with Foam Hallo'een Tree tutorial, I had ordered a Talking Tree Face prop from Spirit. It arrived and I couldn't be happier with it. Nice size, works great and I like the facial movement, should make the little ones pause when it starts talking. Hope I'll be able to incorporate it into my tree as well as Croglinvampire did. First halloween project purchase for the year.


----------



## frogkid11

Saki, congrats on pulling the rope and buying the Snow White witch. I bought her last year in preparation for the theme this year and cannot wait to get her out and in her scene. I hope you enjoy her as much as I do.

GOS, that talking tree prop would be great for anyone doing the scary version of fairy tales (there is always a forest involved it seems). What are the pre-programmed sayings that it utters when triggered? I'll have to look up the member who did such a good job with this prop that inspired you. Enjoy


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the talking tree face


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> Ok, here is the poison apple. I didn't make it. Got if from a fellow HF member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to move it out of the cabinet for Halloween if I get a spell book done with the poison apple spell in it like I've seen all over the internet.


Bethany, look at this video, at the 3:24 mark. I was stupid enough not to buy this when I was in Orlando in October. It was in the Villains in Vogue Store at Disney Hollywood.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxhPy3GWeg4


----------



## frogkid11

Goddess, do you know if they were selling those magic mirrors that seemed to be displayed on every side of that column? They look fantastic.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Frogkid, haven't removed him from the packaging yet but here's what he says using the Try Me:


--If you come here in daylight, you are merely foolish. But If you come here in darkness, you are doomed.


--Beware the spirits in the woods. Their bite is worse than my bark.


--That's not the wind you hear. That the sound of trees trembling in fear. Turn back _now_.


--Hmmm. Sounds like someone's eyes have been plucked out by falcons. Maybe you should go help them while you can still see.


Not bad. At least not stupid goofy phrases. And his voice is deep. It comes with a 3-way switch. Try Me, Motion Sensor (located above his nose and between his brows), and Off. 3 AA batteries (included).


oh and for everyone's convenience, especially once it gets buried during the year, here's the link to the Hallo'een Tree: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/135258-fun-foam-halloeen-tree.html


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess, those are great. I've seen them online and think I have some pinned.

ghost of spookie really like the tree face! I have the perfect tree in the front yard. 

Today I went to a Costume Shop that has been in business for years. They are liquidating everything!! I will post pictures after the weekend but WOWZER I got some great stuff. I got The Husband a 3 pc. tuxedo for $10!! all of their wings (they had an entire wall of them) were $2. SO much stuff. All rental costumes were $10. I want to go back & get The Husband & I Zuit Suits!! @ $10 a piece just can pass it up.


----------



## ooojen

Ghost of Spookie-- I got the same thing today! I haven't tried mine out yet, but I also intend to borrow the idea of cementing the face into a tree prop. I hope to get a number of trees made before fall, though most will be static and silent.


----------



## NOWHINING

From Silver Lady??



im the goddess said:


> Bethany, look at this video, at the 3:24 mark. I was stupid enough not to buy this when I was in Orlando in October. It was in the Villains in Vogue Store at Disney Hollywood.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxhPy3GWeg4


----------



## NOWHINING

from Silver lady correct?



Bethany said:


> Ok, here is the poison apple. I didn't make it. Got if from a fellow HF member
> View attachment 234519
> View attachment 234520
> 
> 
> I plan to move it out of the cabinet for Halloween if I get a spell book done with the poison apple spell in it like I've seen all over the internet.


----------



## Bethany

NoWhining, no I actually got it from celipops who was getting rid of "extra" stuff here on HF. It was not a reaper gift. 


Here is a clock I got at the closing Costume shop. There is a pendulum that hangs in the "bat window", I just have to glue it back on. This baby cost me a whole $5!! SCORE!!


----------



## Bethany

here is a picture of a few of the other things I got.

The 3 bolts of material were the most expensive things I bought the full white one was $10 The weapon was $1 & the Man & woman foam head masks were .50 each. Can't wait to post pics of the rest!!








Also picked up this tux for The Husband - $10 - Jacket, pants & vest!!









And this garter for my daughter to toss at her reception - $1


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, you lucky girl, she is fabulous.
gos, that tree face is awesome. I have 3 or 4 different styles of tree faces [I obviously like them] but none that talk. that is just so sweet. I have a big oak leaf that when you walk by it opens it's eyes and says something. can't remember what
Bethany, I can't wait to see all you got. that is so cool. I always hit the costume aisle at my goodwill. lately they haven't had anything good. but to get to go to a close out, I would be in heaven. dang, that clock is sweet too.


----------



## ooojen

Bethany-- that sounds like a fantastic score! I love the clock, but I can't see the other attachments.

Edit in-- Ah, there they are! Just as excellent as they sounded!


----------



## frogkid11

Bought a mechanical talking Pinocchio puppet. Can't wait to put him in a cage and display him with Stromboli for this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Bought a mechanical talking Pinocchio puppet. Can't wait to put him in a cage and display him with Stromboli for this year.
> 
> View attachment 234629


that is fantastic


----------



## Bethany

Ok fixed previous pictures I do believe. 
Here are pics of the rest of my Haul!! 

My favorite are these 2 "shelves". That is a full size paint can to show the size. $15 for both they are styrofoam.








These are tassels I bought for potion bottles. 4 cards for $1 and at the bottom are 2 different kinds of spider .25 each 








This was $1. Just couldn't pass it up will be in the office are most of the time for papers & labels.








the haul spread out on a table




















The these pieces of material! all Material was 75% off!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Ok fixed previous pictures I do believe.
> Here are pics of the rest of my Haul!!
> 
> My favorite are these 2 "shelves". That is a full size paint can to show the size. $15 for both they are styrofoam.
> View attachment 234722
> 
> 
> These are tassels I bought for potion bottles. 4 cards for $1 and at the bottom are 2 different kinds of spider .25 each
> View attachment 234723
> 
> 
> This was $1. Just couldn't pass it up will be in the office are most of the time for papers & labels.
> View attachment 234724
> 
> 
> the haul spread out on a table
> View attachment 234725
> View attachment 234726
> View attachment 234727
> 
> 
> The these pieces of material! all Material was 75% off!
> View attachment 234728


pics are not working on this one sweetie


----------



## Bethany

OK didn't buy these, but they were gifts from some FLHaunters when I had the Make & Take here.








As close of a photo as I could get of the necklace. It has NBC stuff inside!










Hopefully all are viewable now.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Bethany said:


> OK didn't buy these, but they were gifts from some FLHaunters when I had the Make & Take here.
> View attachment 234729
> 
> 
> As close of a photo as I could get of the necklace. It has NBC stuff inside!
> View attachment 234730


Can't see these photos either


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, that is a fantastic buy. Pinocchio is way cool. I have a few ventriloquist dolls. I love them. how much did you pay for him?


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that is a treasure trove. nice luck


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, that is a treasure trove. nice luck


Thanks. Want to go back and get Hubby & I Zoot Suits for $10 each.


----------



## ooojen

What an amazing range of stuff! It must have been a blast shopping for it all.


----------



## Deadna

One Walmart in town has fabric clearanced to $1/yd. I bought up all the black,orange and halloween print to hopefully make a quilt.


----------



## Deadna

Bethany said:


> NoWhining, no I actually got it from celipops who was getting rid of "extra" stuff here on HF. It was not a reaper gift.
> 
> 
> Here is a clock I got at the closing Costume shop. There is a pendulum that hangs in the "bat window", I just have to glue it back on. This baby cost me a whole $5!! SCORE!!
> 
> View attachment 234610


Love that clock!


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that quilt will be awesome. I sew, but I've never learned to quilt. some day I'm going to learn though.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Deadna said:


> One Walmart in town has fabric clearanced to $1/yd. I bought up all the black,orange and halloween print to hopefully make a quilt.


that Will look great post is when done love to see it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

For our wedding anniversary hubby bought me the witch of lost souls


----------



## printersdevil

Nothing exciting like a new witch---but I picked up a small and regular size heavy Styrofoam ice chest. These are like the ones I got earlier at the vet, They are that really thick and nice material. The larger one was used for shipping Omaha Steaks. They make great tombstones. Can't wait for it to get warm enough to work on some. 

I also picked up a cool looking belt for a prop and another ceiling fan globe for a crystal ball.


----------



## im the goddess

frogkid11 said:


> Goddess, do you know if they were selling those magic mirrors that seemed to be displayed on every side of that column? They look fantastic.


 Frogkid, if you mean the ones at 4:58, I don't know. I don't remember seeing those. They would be perfect for your theme. Maybe you could call disney guest relations and they can give you the direct number to the store.




Bethany said:


> NoWhining, no I actually got it from celipops who was getting rid of "extra" stuff here on HF. It was not a reaper gift.
> 
> 
> Here is a clock I got at the closing Costume shop. There is a pendulum that hangs in the "bat window", I just have to glue it back on. This baby cost me a whole $5!! SCORE!!


 Great clock Bethany.



frogkid11 said:


> Bought a mechanical talking Pinocchio puppet. Can't wait to put him in a cage and display him with Stromboli for this year.


FrogKid, he's wonderful.


Saki.Girl said:


> For our wedding anniversary hubby bought me the witch of lost souls


 You've gotten great witches lately.

Off my meds, I really like your tree face.

Bethany, the zoot suits will be a riot. Post pictures when you get them.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Just discovered this product, which I think will come in handy on lots of projects. You can find it at ACE Hardware and Home Depot, but I don't have either store near me, so I ordered it online.







I am crafting with gourds next weekend and I found this while doing some research. It makes the gourds really tough, but it's main use is for wood repair. I think I may have found my new favorite thing, which will be added to my current list of favs including, Apoxie Sculpt, E6000 and Dremels.


----------



## hallorenescene

man, everyone is killing me. all the great finds. 
saki, that witch is so awesome. I think she is delightfully witchy looking. with an evil twist to her.


----------



## RCIAG

I went looking for Easter stuff on Oriental Trading & ended up with more Halloween sale stuff!!


----------



## frogkid11

hallorenescene said:


> frogkid, that is a fantastic buy. Pinocchio is way cool. I have a few ventriloquist dolls. I love them. how much did you pay for him?


Hi hallo, I was able to get him for $20. I've seen others sell for much, much higher but I didn't need one that was pristine in the original box


----------



## Bethany

i went back to the costume store that is closing & got some more deals!!  will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Haunted Nana

yup it's a ddiction. Everything i look at I always think can I use this at HalloweenLOL


----------



## scareme

Haunted Nana said:


> yup it's a ddiction. Everything i look at I always think can I use this at HalloweenLOL


I know! Especially at Christmas I was watching two little elves on a teeter totter, going up and down. My husband asked , "Do you like that?" I answered, "Yea, I could take off the elves and put two, three foot skeletons on there in little kids clothes. With a large gargoyle in the middle." He told me I was sick. It's hard to look at anything, especially if it moves, and not think of Halloween.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

WHAT WAS I THINKING when I picked this up?! ...... From a neighbor who had it in his truck to go to the dump.
Here's what: A perfect lab animal experiment for my MAD Science LAB theme Halloween Party in 2015.
It stands over 3 feet tall and looks like a horribly ill cared for mini pony.
What do you guys think? Sometimes I really have to wonder about myself....


----------



## 22606

Does the pony actually have the jawbone sticking out? You might not even have to do anything to it for Halloween, 3pinkpoodles...

Spectacular finds.


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, that is a great price for him. oh man, I bet he's worth a lot more. he looks in great shape. ]
Bethany, I can't wait to see what you got. I love costumes. for my haunt, most times, I supply the costumes.
three pink poodles, put a feed bag and you won't notice the mouth. I think he is awesome. use him in a twisted fairy tell theme. all kinds of ideas should come from that fella


----------



## ooojen

That pony is just brimming with possibilities! I could see him with a little Dr. Moreau makeover, with pumpkin-headed skeleton rider, or dyed black with a headless horseman. Great find!


----------



## Haunted Nana

scareme said:


> I know! Especially at Christmas I was watching two little elves on a teeter totter, going up and down. My husband asked , "Do you like that?" I answered, "Yea, I could take off the elves and put two, three foot skeletons on there in little kids clothes. With a large gargoyle in the middle." He told me I was sick. It's hard to look at anything, especially if it moves, and not think of Halloween.


Bahahhahahahaha Love it scareme.LOL


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

All great ideas- folks...and why I love HF! I thought of spray painting him.... black. He is pretty sad looking right now. I really hope to work him into my lab theme this year. His head even wobbles back and forth- almost on its own. It's pretty creepy as is...just need to pin down how to use him


----------



## Zombiesmash

3PP - your haunt last year was one of the best uses for found items I've seen. No doubt you'll do something awesome with this guy too!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

3PP you couldn't have asked for a better deformed halloween pony for a mad lab! He's creepy! The eyes are weird and so is the mouth. Look forward to seeing what scene he ends up in.


----------



## printersdevil

Will you be using your Fortune Teller booth this year? It was looking so awesome last year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG my vulture came today and i love it !!!! it is even better in person i put a bottle of wine next to it to show how big it is . 
its so good I just ordered a 2 one


----------



## Saki.Girl

a few close ups


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Saki.girl that looks great! I can see why you'd want a second one. Where did you buy it from? 

Not as exciting at as your vulture in the least, I thought I'd share that I purchased these balloon mylar sheets from American Science & Surplus that I plan to use a few different ways in my haunt. This was probably overstock from some balloon place and the shiny side is printed but the reverse side a matte somewhat shiny material is still full of possibilities. Here's a photo of one of the sheets:










The sheet is 18.5 inches wide and cut to _20 feet long_. It's one package of a continuous sheet._ Only $1.25 per sheet._ Wish the shiny side wasn't printed but like I said I still have some ideas for it and bought quite a few. 

One plan is to use these in my Hall of Broken Mirrors in my carnival theme. We have a 10-foot tall pergola that I'm thinking of using it for the Hall. I would take each panel, run it over a dowel rod to suspend from the ceiling of the pergola. It would be folded in half (print side inside so the printing wouldn't be visible), and then hang the panels so they become essentially 9 to 10 foot vertical metallic panels (representing mirrors). I might consider adding some shiny tin foil to the outside panel in spots to represent the mirror parts. This is still all in my head LOL.

I also thought the matte somewhat shiny material would make nice metallic panels in a mad lab for example. Or used as UFO construction material. For a foot-and-half of 20-foot long mylar material I thought this was quite a bargain if you can make use of it.

Here's the webpage from Amercian Science & Surplus' site if you are interested.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie 


you are right so many possibility's with the balloons. cool 

I got the vulture off amazon


----------



## hallorenescene

great vulture saki. i have a very similar one. my skeletons head is positioned differently, his beak is black, and his white neck feathers are molded. i have 3 vultures, they are all different. i love yours too.

ghost of spooky, that is quite the out of the box thinking. love it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

^ LOL, I've had this Hall of Mirror idea in my head for a while now, kind of picture a maze room for the kids to pass thru, and never sure how to do all the mirror panels for real cheap. When I saw this in their catalog I thought Voila! at least worth a try. I think in the dark, with strobes and maybe low-lying fog, maybe even a projection or two and a few scares it could all work. I Don't think I'm doing a carnival theme this year but something else so figure I'll have a bunch of time to make it work well. I searched balloon mylar sites and the stuff is pretty expensive for the width and length. I know there are balloon sealing kits out there to make your own mylar balloons (from what I understand these aren't really made of mylar but something else that will heat and seal), but don't know if they will work with the matte side up. Otherwise sure some type of glue would secure ends together. Anyone out there who's used a balloon sealing kit?

BTW for whatever it's worth, I took out one of my Gemmy blue kaleidoscope LED spotlights and shined it on the matte side and the panel picks up the blue color nicely.


----------



## ooojen

The mylar should work great-- and thanks for the link. I'll have to check it out when my budget recovers 

Love the vulture, Saki! I have a little collection of vultures, too, but not that particular one.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Oh some time post pics would love to see yours 


ooojen said:


> The mylar should work great-- and thanks for the link. I'll have to check it out when my budget recovers
> 
> Love the vulture, Saki! I have a little collection of vultures, too, but not that particular one.


----------



## Bethany

OK Here is my haul from the closing costume store from the 2nd trip 


































Got 7 pks of these FIFTY Cents each!!!


----------



## Bethany

OK the fringe & trip in the top picture I bought to do this.









What it looked like before. I also added the chain & beads previously. 








And now I continue with the rest of my purchases. 







Itailian Suit Jacket & vest - Never worn!! Score $10 For The Husband








The whole reason I went back - Our Zoot Suits!! Will do a theme one year so we can wear them.


----------



## Bethany

OK I DID NOT buy these, but they are on my Wish List. I've never seen this style of Gargoyle before!!
The down side is they are $95 each!!


----------



## Grey Lady

Oh to live near a costume store that is closing...Halloween heaven! (sigh)


----------



## printersdevil

Grey Lady, I so agree. Sigh...

Bethay, love the gargoyles, but wow at the price.


----------



## punkineater

Bethany said:


> OK I DID NOT buy these, but they are on my Wish List. I've never seen this style of Gargoyle before!!
> The down side is they are $95 each!!
> View attachment 234905


Fantastic haul, Bethany!!! 
Maybe I didn't go back far enough...where did you see these gargoyles? For sure ouch on the $$..but they ARE pretty amazing


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Zombie and GOS: Thanks so much! I am glad I have him and he is CREEPY- especially the way his neck is broken and with barely a slight touch, the head bobs back and forth for quite some time.
PrintersD: I actually started PAINTING my fortune teller booth last weekend- and I am giving it a very steam punk feeling to use in 2015 for my MAD SCIENCE MIXOLOGY Party theme... I am putting this guy inside on a shelf along with other curiosities: http://www.gagstudios.com/product_movies/ggs023.html


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

BETHANY! Great scores at the closing costume shop. When a local shop was going out of business here (closing 1 in a series of stores) last year- I went in EVERY DAY. Because hey kept Lowering the prices! It was crazy--- Their costumes were going for $5 each... Better believe I now have 2 oversize bins full of costumes -which will last for years to come!

And STRINGY JACK- I know that was while ago- but what a GORGEOUS set f columns, pillars and fencing. How lucky are you. That was a $200 VERY well spent I'd say!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Another of my witches showed today she is awsome


----------



## ooojen

Such amazing finds! 
Bethany-- it just keeps getting better! You were certainly in the right place at the right time! Great effect on the chandelier, btw.

Saki-- Great witch! You're amassing quite a collection! I can hardly wait to see them all set up.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I like what you did with the fringe. the light looks great. and you got some nice other deals. I guess I don't know what a zoot suit is. and those gargoyles are sweet. but yeah, the price. I like the piece in front of them too. 
saki, that witch is awesome, and even more special holding a black cat.


----------



## RCIAG

From the Snitch on the Witch thread I started googling to see if there was already a Halloween alternative of Elf on the Shelf & found this little cutie. Now to put in that ever elusive "place where I'll remember it come that holiday." Which usually means I'll find it around Easter of next year.

http://www.amazon.com/Switch-Witch/...8&qid=1423165258&sr=8-2&keywords=switch+witch


----------



## Shadowbat

This arrived today. This is the fourth offering from the Distortions Unlimited Monster of the Month Club. Severed vampire head sculpted by Jordu Schell.


----------



## doto

Love following your videos too.


----------



## dawnski

Shadowbat, that's pretty awesome. Is the Monster of the Month a different kind of severed head each month? Tell me more!



Shadowbat said:


> This arrived today. This is the fourth offering from the Distortions Unlimited Monster of the Month Club. Severed vampire head sculpted by Jordu Schell.


----------



## WitchyKitty

This is nothing fancy, but I hit the Bath & Body Works clearance sale the week before and, amongst other items, I grabbed several of the Fall collection candles for 75% off! I wish they had had more of the Fall/Halloween stuff left over on clearance...but these were nice to find, at least. It will save me some money on scents for this coming Fall season! (I REALLY love Fall scents!)


----------



## Bethany

punkineater said:


> Fantastic haul, Bethany!!!
> Maybe I didn't go back far enough...where did you see these gargoyles? For sure ouch on the $$..but they ARE pretty amazing


I found the gargoyles in Webster, FL. They weren't at the flea market, but at a store down the road. They have others, but these by far ar the best. Funny the business is for sale, has been for 2 years that I know of.  I'm sure I will own these.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, that snitch witch is so cute.
shadowbat, that is so realistic looking. I absolutely love it. 
witchykitty, that is a nice find. 
Bethany, if you get those gargoyles, you will be so lucky. hope you do


----------



## Saki.Girl

I got my snow white witch  love her


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picks of my 3 new witches 2 more to come


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those are amazing witches. just wow! oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love any one of them. buttttt, my fave is the one with the cat. to me with the cat, she is more unique. am I right, you have 2 more coming? if so, I hope you post a picture of all of them together again. that would be awesome.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shadowbat, love Jordu's work. That's a cool piece.
Saki.Girl, that's a great coven there you are building. Should be a really neat scene for the kids.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, those are amazing
> witches. just wow! oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love any one of them. buttttt, my fave is the one with the cat. to me with the cat, she is more unique. am I right, you have 2 more coming? if so, I hope you post a picture of all of them together again. that would be awesome.


Yep 2 more witches coming I will post pics


----------



## Shadowbat

dawnski said:


> Shadowbat, that's pretty awesome. Is the Monster of the Month a different kind of severed head each month? Tell me more!



It's a subscription service where you get "something" every month. First 3 offerings were masks, this month was a severed head.

Check it out here: http://themonsterofthemonth.com/


----------



## dawnski

I think I must investigate, and by investigate, I mean do this. Your head is beautifully detailed. And by head, I mean the one in the box. 



Shadowbat said:


> It's a subscription service where you get "something" every month. First 3 offerings were masks, this month was a severed head.
> 
> Check it out here: http://themonsterofthemonth.com/


----------



## LadyGoats

Bethany said:


> I found the gargoyles in Webster, FL. They weren't at the flea market, but at a store down the road. They have others, but these by far ar the best. Funny the business is for sale, has been for 2 years that I know of.  I'm sure I will own these.


If you could buy one and make a mold from it, I'd bet many people here would be happy to pay $20-30 for a foam one. Sell 6 and the rest would be profit..!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bethany said:


> OK I DID NOT buy these, but they are on my Wish List. I've never seen this style of Gargoyle before!!
> The down side is they are $95 each!!


Bethany, these look very similar to DesignToscano's gargoyle line and I suspect may have come from them. They currently have a Florentine Gargoyle online, not quite the same. Nice gargoyles and hope you can snag them on sale/clearance before someone buys them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I found this 3D cake baking pan on sale on Williams-Sonoma's site last night and decided to order it today. Posted more about it under the Party Idea Section thinking it would be nice for a witches poison apple cake, especially given the popularity of the Snow White Apple Witch prop out this past year. Believe this pan is now a clearance item.

@@Saki.Girl might be perfect for your party this year.


----------



## creepymagic

We had a brunch at Cracker Barrel and while looking around in their store at the Valentine day selection we found this animated Zombie sitting on the shelfs. There was not a demo one around and a quick search of youtube turned up zero online demo’s so we essentially did not know what this item did except that it was battery operated (and it lit up and walked). Once we took it home and put batteries into it, we were all a little surprised when he turned on for the first time. Certainly a lot of fun and very unique.

I added the video below in case anyone else had saw this and wanted to know what exactly it does.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ROTFLMAO!! That is so funny CreepyMagic. Until a few years ago I had never heard of Cracker Barrel since they are not in my area, but they have some great unique halloween items each year. These guys just have to open up near me. I was able to buy a few things off their website during halloween and I really look forward to seeing posts from members here of what their new season items are. Thanks for posting. You must have dropped to the floor laughing.


----------



## printersdevil

I bought some suede to use in a craft, something special that I have been looking for for my Victim! Yea!!!! Found it at a new thrift store in town. Also some supplies for our upcoming MNT


----------



## hallorenescene

creepy magic, that is the funniest thing. I love that. my grandkids would get such a giggle out of that. I have some of these creepy factory kits, and they love them. I am going to look out for that baby


----------



## printersdevil

That is the cutest zombie ever.


----------



## Windborn

Bought a pallet of returns/overstock Halloween stuff. About a bajillion kids costumes, a bunch of plastic pails, enough morph suits to populate my yard with spooks, end some wicked cool masks to use on the suits!
There were also a few adult costumes & cloaks and some miscellaneous decor items. Still sorting to see what I am keeping and what I am giving away/donating!

I know there are kids mutant turtle and spiderman outfits if anyone is looking for one!


----------



## Spinechiller

Windborn said:


> Bought a pallet of returns/overstock Halloween stuff. About a bajillion kids costumes, a bunch of plastic pails, enough morph suits to populate my yard with spooks, end some wicked cool masks to use on the suits!
> There were also a few adult costumes & cloaks and some miscellaneous decor items. Still sorting to see what I am keeping and what I am giving away/donating!
> 
> I know there are kids mutant turtle and spiderman outfits if anyone is looking for one!


Sounds awesome, pictures


----------



## Windborn

I will put up some pics once I have it sorted a little better. Right now there are three boxes and two piles in my great room - not very photogenic!


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Nice find creepymagic! He has a sort of demented Bart Simpson look about him. We had a Santa years ago that sort of shuffled along singing "Jingle Bells" and ringing a bell that this reminded me of, similar design and movement.


----------



## Bethany

The RV park we used to live in is having yard sales today & tomorrow. Hoping to find some great stuff like last year to use for Halloween. Last years biggest score was a rolling IV Pole!!


----------



## Windborn

First pile of keeper stuff from the pallet. Several cool masks, wolfman parts that will be used on a mechanical deer I already had, lots of creepy cloth, some bat table runners, and a very cool fire & ice ghost!








Pile two! 6 full body morph suits, some zombie wear, devil costume, zebra accessories, three cloaks, assorted socks, skeleton gloves, alien & skull hats! Not pictured is the pile of 8 wigs in assorted colors.








And the unsorted get rid pile! Various Disney princess dresses, Iron Man, Spiderman, Wolverine, Captain America, Ninja Turtles, red riding hood, pirate, and lots of miscellany - all in kids sizes!


----------



## Paint It Black

Windborn, really nice haul there. I think the fire and ice ghost looks pretty cool.


----------



## Windborn

I wish I knew where it came from - I would love to get another one. The picture does not do it justice at all - it has a true fire/ice effect inside with blues and greens .


----------



## teamtimtam

I found a whole sheep pelt in a thrift store today for 2.50! Its going to be perfect for a ratty dead dog!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cool stuff there Windborn! I like that ghostly prop a lot too. What's the green skull thingy? I like those pair of red devily guys. What catches my eye on them is the green eyes and such. Neat buys.


----------



## Bethany

Nice haul Windborn!! Great things to work with.

Went to the RV Park Yard sales today (1/2 of park today rest tomorrow) and picked up a couple glass bottles one I especially like because it is a snake wrapped up around the bottle. Thinking of painting it with glass paint so it really shows. Weren't a lot of great things this year, however, I did get the perfect painting (on canvas) to do up for halloween. It's of a body of water and all I see is a sea monster coming out of it!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

my Witch of Stolen Souls came to day she is the one on the far left


----------



## printersdevil

Saki, she is awesome! That is the one from Spirit isn't it? I remember having fits over it this year someplace. Another one that I wanted was a spell reading witch that I saw in a Dallas Halloween store. It was great. 

I just bought another one for cheap on eBay. It showed it was used and I sent a message asking some questions and was told it is new in the box! Score! Got it plus the shipping for right under $50.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Saki, she is awesome! That is the one from Spirit isn't it? I remember having fits over it this year someplace. Another one that I wanted was a spell reading witch that I saw in a Dallas Halloween store. It was great.
> 
> I just bought another one for cheap on eBay. It showed it was used and I sent a message asking some questions and was told it is new in the box! Score! Got it plus the shipping for right under $50.


yep its the one from spirt . 
cool can not wait to see what you got


----------



## hallorenescene

windborn, you made off with a nice haul. I think that glowing head might have come from target last Halloween. 
team, that sounds like you will be making a nice dog. please post pictures
saki, all your witches are awesome. I still .like the one with the cat best.


----------



## Bethany

Ok here are some things I picked up to give "make overs" to. 








The Snake Bottle 50 cents!








I see this as a crystal ball stand belive it was $2








No makeovers needed 50 cents








This is the picture that is going to get a sea monster &/or UFO added  it was $1








Got the whole box for $1!!


----------



## Bethany

And the rest. The bag of silverware I'm going to make some eyeballs and glue or skewer them on the spoons & forks 







10 cents each 







think total including the 2 hearts less than $2







$1


Got these 2 boxes a couple weeks ago. I do believe they held 4 - 6 wine bottles. Tops slide open. Got them both for $9


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> And the rest. The bag of silverware I'm going to make some eyeballs and glue or skewer them on the spoons & forks
> 
> View attachment 235339
> 10 cents each
> 
> View attachment 235340
> think total including the 2 hearts less than $2
> 
> View attachment 235341
> $1
> 
> 
> Got these 2 boxes a couple weeks ago. I do believe they held 4 - 6 wine bottles. Tops slide open. Got them both for $9
> View attachment 235342
> View attachment 235343


these photos are not coming thru


----------



## printersdevil

Photos are there now. Great stuff, Bethany.

Does the multiple skull thing play music? I have one like that and it plays the theme from X-Files. Mine might not have that many skulls, but I love it. It stays in the bar year round, but I am too lazy to get up and see if it is the same.


----------



## ooojen

Fantastic haul, Bethany! I love the snake bottle...and all the rest for that matter! I see a lot of opportunity.


----------



## scareme

Bethany, great score. I love the glass balls. What are they for?


----------



## LairMistress

I bought this on eBay last week, and it came today! I used to have one, but it mysteriously disappeared during my divorce. Hmmm. I was so excited to open the box and try it out and IT DOESN'T WORK. UGH!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to hunt around for different batteries, but the ones that I put in it were straight out of the package, never used. I will be really ticked if it doesn't work, because the listing said that it did, and these are difficult to find. They were sold at Target in 2008, and I haven't seen one since!


----------



## Paint It Black

My order from Oriental Trading Co. came in today. A Haunted Parrot for our Tiki theme this year. Here's a couple views of him.


----------



## printersdevil

I love that creature Lair Mistress! I hope you get it working. PIB, that is an awesome parrot.


----------



## Bethany

Thanks everyone. 
Printer, The skulls do nothing. They are not very tall and are ceramic. We're going to make a silicone mould of them.
Ooojen, getting together with my creative friends is bringing out talents I didn't know I had. It is going to be a weekly thing now.
scareme, some of the glass balls fit nicely on some wood stands I have and will look great in with my other crystal balls. And some are going to be wrapped in fish net to hang from fishnets.

PIB love your parrot. If I knew I could ship them cheaply, I would have bought some big tiki foam forms at the shop that was closing. THey were great, but didn't think shipping would be cheap.


----------



## LairMistress

Woot! I scavenged some batteries, and it works! I guess the others were just duds.


----------



## cai88

Angel Statue from Christmas Tree Shop for a monument tombstone and these gargoyles from Rite Aid to put on end pillars for my cemetery fence.


----------



## printersdevil

Beautiful statues and gargoyles!


----------



## cai88

She's HUGE and was only $34.99!


----------



## scareme

LairMistress, I'm glad it works. It's so hard to return things from ebay, He's a strange little man.

PIB, I love the parrot. I've never thought of doing a Tiki theme.

Bethany, I thought those look like the netting balls. My Mom found one on the beach in CA in 1952, and I still have it. I consider it an heirloom. lol

That is a great Angel. How tall is it? I can't wait to see your tombstone. And the gargoyles are cute too.


----------



## scareme

Cai88-lol I was asking about the angel as you were posting. Thanks, she looked big, but I couldn't tell if it was the angle.


----------



## cai88

Scareme- She is 35" from the base to the tip of her wing


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I cannot believe you got that awesome bottle for $0.50. just plain bottles around here are $2.00. love the skeleton heads and tombstones. I like the idea of just the sea monster, but an ufo is okay too. I don't know what those bulbs are, or what you're going to use them for, but they are pretty. I would put them in my fairy garden. and those boxes are awesome. I see some future crafting there. 
lair mistress, I guess my eye sight isn't so great. I can't make out what it's supposed to be? and what is it supposed to do? is it supposed to be a head bust or something? glad the batteries worked.
pib, that parrot is awesome. how much did you pay for him? I don't remember seeing him in oriental trading posts catalog. 
cai, I love your gargoyles. that angel is awesome. she would decorate my flower garden. and that size would be awesome. I have lots of angels already, but none that big.


----------



## cai88

Picked this stuff up this weekend.


----------



## cai88

Double post...sorry


----------



## hallorenescene

cai88, boy did you score big time.


----------



## scareme

cai88, you are one lucky dog. You must know the best places to find all that Halloween stuff this time if year.


----------



## kakugori

I need some coasters:


----------



## hallorenescene

kakurgori, those are cool. I have the 2 on the right. I believe the top one is called gossip, and the bottom one is called vanity. there's also a third one that's called society. and a kinda similar one called liar.


----------



## LairMistress

hallo, he's a talking bust. He says silly things, but he's always been one of my favorite props. I guess it's because his mouth moves. At the time that I bought my first one, I didn't have anything with a moving mouth.

This is a short video of the things that he says/does:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153028644555569&l=6621605373737016356


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bought another witch and 120 mini cauldrons


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, he is very cool. I'm glad you posted a bigger picture of him. 
saki, you have what now, 6 cool witches?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Got this for $4.00 at a flea market, will set up in my cemetery 
View attachment 235873


----------



## Saki.Girl

9 new witches  
I want one more but for now going to work on each ones theme 


hallorenescene said:


> lairmistress, he is very cool. I'm glad you posted a bigger picture of him.
> saki, you have what now, 6 cool witches?


----------



## hallorenescene

cool buy scorpion. it looks pretty real


----------



## hallorenescene

awesome saki. I would love to see all 9 together. the ones I have seen rock


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

hallorenescene said:


> cool buy scorpion. it looks pretty real


Thanks Hallo


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> awesome saki. I would love to see all 9 together. the ones I have seen rock


make that 10 just ordered another one. I will take a group photo of them all when Halloween is close


----------



## 22606

kakugori said:


> I need some coasters:
> 
> 
> View attachment 235858


Those are all amazing. Most are new to me, but I have a wall hanging of the last design, sold through Victorian Trading Company (which has a much more yellow tint). I have never seen a group of women form the Devil before, though I guess that there is a first time for everything...

Everyone's purchases are spectacular.


----------



## printersdevil

Omg, saki, 10????

Somewhere I have lost track!


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Omg, saki, 10????
> 
> Somewhere I have lost track!



lol ya i just bought the Grandinroad Animated Storytelling Witch today too,


----------



## WitchyKitty

LOL...omgoodness, Saki...that is a lot of witches!!! Eleven?!?! I wish you lived closer so I could come visit your yard at Halloween and see them all together in person, lol. I can't wait to see pics, as your set up looks like it could be WICKEDLY wonderful! 

Me? All I could go out and buy, right now, was a new pair of shoes. Does it count as something Halloween-ish that the shoe's name is "GHOST"? LOL!


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> LOL...omgoodness, Saki...that is a lot of witches!!! Eleven?!?! I wish you lived closer so I could come visit your yard at Halloween and see them all together in person, lol. I can't wait to see pics, as your set up looks like it could be WICKEDLY wonderful!
> 
> Me? All I could go out and buy, right now, was a new pair of shoes. Does it count as something Halloween-ish that the shoes name is "GHOST"? LOL!


thank sweetie i wished you lived close too
now i have plenty of witches time to work on all of there sence for each one really excited to give each one a wicked scene


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Love the story teller Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Stringy_Jack said:


> Love the story teller Saki.


thanks excited about her


----------



## printersdevil

Until you messaged me about the Story Teller Witch, I had forgotten about her. I bought her just before Halloween on a half price sale. So excited to have you remind me about her, saki. She is pretty awesome. All I did was pull her out of the box and make sure that she worked and box her back up---an somehow forgot about her!!!!!

I love her voice and she says a lot. 
'
I can't wait to see all yours together.


----------



## willson joe

ooh i really enjoy to read all of you but i have nothing like that but now i' ll try to buy *something special* like that.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, she is fabulous. I love her. so are you going to have a title for the witch theme? 
I still keep checking grandon road to see if they have any cool specials.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I do gathering of witches 2015 
I have a thread going on it in party section  


hallorenescene said:


> saki, she is fabulous. I love her. so are you going to have a title for the witch theme?
> I still keep checking grandon road to see if they have any cool specials.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haven't been online much but still thinking about halloween. The other day got an email about free shipping from Oriental Trading (I listed it in Coupons, Discounts section, ends today) and decided to pick up two of their Gargoyle Hanging Wall Mounts and saved about $11 on shipping. They seem to be a decent size and are latex. Hope I like them. Thought they would go well with the other gargoyles I have when I do a castle theme. 

Here's a link to them if you are curious: http://www.orientaltrading.com/gargoyle-hanging-wall-mount-a2-13576509.fltr?prodCatId=551691

I read the few reviews that were on the webpage for it and kind of liked that it sounds like it doesn't have a back to it and is hollow inside. Thinking you might be able to add either LED lights for it's eyes or other sensors to trigger sound. Thought it would be easy enough to mount it to a board for hanging and stuff the inside to fill out the latex. 

I was tempted to pick up the zombie skeleton parrot someone recently picked up but figured I have a few parrots so would make do. But I liked it from the member photo.

Looks like OT has a number of their props from last year back in stock now--standing ghost girl, madame misery, mourning glory (photos from members on HF of all of these)--However I don't think I've seen anyone post a photo of the gargoyles before. Will do so when they arrive. BTW I have Madame Misery and really love her.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

I love the owl, xxScorpion64xx! I have one very like him that I also rescued. And all those witches are amazing, Saki!

These were gifts one of my good friends gave me for my extremely belated birthday present. Clearly she knows me very well.  I can't get enough of the poison measuring cups, the hand towels, the lovely knee socks and the Dia De Los Muertos glass/votive holder!


----------



## hallorenescene

echo, nice birthday presents. happy bday


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Just bought a Jeeves Gemmy Butler for $40!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have always loved the look of Jeeves. You got a good deal.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, great price for the butler.


----------



## printersdevil

Here is my newest witch prop that came today. I found her online at a bed and breakfast gift shop in Syracuse, NY. Frogkid told us that they have her every year at the Christmas Tree Shop stores.

I love her and she will be a great addition to all my new witch props.


----------



## scareme

Wow, she's a real beauty. Reminds me of one of the nuns taught me in school. From the looks of things you are going to have one hell of a witches party this year.


----------



## printersdevil

I hope so, scareme. I am just really worried about the timing since Halloween is on a Saturday. I may have mine early. Gotta decide.


----------



## mariem

printersdevil said:


> Here is my newest witch prop that came today. I found her online at a bed and breakfast gift shop in Syracuse, NY. Frogkid told us that they have her every year at the Christmas Tree Shop stores.
> 
> I love her and she will be a great addition to all my new witch props.
> 
> View attachment 236042
> View attachment 236043
> 
> View attachment 236044


Nice find Printersdevil. I bought her this past Halloween. Can't wait to see all your witches set up. I always love a witch.


----------



## printersdevil

mariem, would love to see how you used her.


----------



## Windborn

found these horns at my local bookstore - perfect for my new forest witch costume I am designing this year!


----------



## hallorenescene

nickthetoyguy, Jeeves Gemmy Butler for $40! that is an awesome prop and price. I've always wanted him.
printer, she is so darling, nice score.
windborn, is it a book on how to paint faces with accessories?


----------



## mariem

printersdevil said:


> mariem, would love to see how you used her.


I didn't do too much with her this year. I just hung her from the rafter (literally) and stuck the talking witch head in front of her, but I was happy at how she fit in. I found her late so didn't put much thought into what I was going to do with her but I sure like her. She is my first purchased witch. All the other witches, except for me, have paper mache heads & torsos. 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/435864070160860288/

Marie


----------



## printersdevil

Mariem, she looked great. I would so love to have that crystal ball with the witch head. I have one with a skeleton head in it, but droll over having either a witch one or a fortune teller.


----------



## hallorenescene

mariem, your set up looks great. 
printer, I have the skeleton crystal ball too. I always wanted a different one, but was glad I at least got the one I did.


----------



## mariem

Thanks Printersdevil & hallowenescene.


----------



## Paint It Black

The busts were on clearance at Home Goods today. The mounted skull wasn't on sale, but at $19.99, I just had to have it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Super nice busts and skull there PIB. I like that the busts are white so will look great in any light.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the skull PIB


----------



## Bethany

This is the crystal ball I have. Got it off craigslist a couple years ago. 

PIB love the busts & skull!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I've been lax... I picked these up at Spencer Gifts about a month ago... Frankenstein throw (thin, but the color is vibrant and it is big enough to huddle under) and a set of four monster pint glasses...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Bought this last week from Amazon for about $16. It has 4 usb ports (2 on each side) and the head is hollow... I have truffles in it currently...


----------



## printersdevil

Cool things. Lov the skull!


----------



## Saki.Girl

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Bought this last week from Amazon for about $16. It has 4 usb ports (2 on each side) and the head is hollow... I have truffles in it currently...


I have this to it is wicked cool


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Haven't been online much but still thinking about halloween. The other day got an email about free shipping from Oriental Trading (I listed it in Coupons, Discounts section, ends today) and decided to pick up two of their Gargoyle Hanging Wall Mounts and saved about $11 on shipping. They seem to be a decent size and are latex. Hope I like them. Thought they would go well with the other gargoyles I have when I do a castle theme.
> 
> Here's a link to them if you are curious: http://www.orientaltrading.com/gargoyle-hanging-wall-mount-a2-13576509.fltr?prodCatId=551691
> 
> I read the few reviews that were on the webpage for it and kind of liked that it sounds like it doesn't have a back to it and is hollow inside. Thinking you might be able to add either LED lights for it's eyes or other sensors to trigger sound. Thought it would be easy enough to mount it to a board for hanging and stuff the inside to fill out the latex.
> 
> I was tempted to pick up the zombie skeleton parrot someone recently picked up but figured I have a few parrots so would make do. But I liked it from the member photo.
> 
> Looks like OT has a number of their props from last year back in stock now--standing ghost girl, madame misery, mourning glory (photos from members on HF of all of these)--However I don't think I've seen anyone post a photo of the gargoyles before. Will do so when they arrive. BTW I have Madame Misery and really love her.



Been waiting all week for these to be delivered and they have arrived. I saw the UPS guy coming up to the house with a rather small, thin box and initially was concerned what they would look like. They are described as 10 x 9 inches. I'm very pleased with them actually. As promised here are a few pics. 


























My photos are a little fuzzy (not well focused, sorry) as I was trying to hold it with one hand and take a photo in the other without dropping anything. But the detailing on the gargoyles are crisp. I slipped the gargoyle head onto a 3-inch diameter shipping tube and it fit nicely, so that's about the width of the neck at it's narrowest part inside. Widens up inside the head portion. Hollow all the way inside and plenty of room if you wanted to add lighting or a battery pack. The latex is not flimsy at all but a decent thickness. I could see using one of those coat or hat wall hooks that sticks out from the wall to place it on possibly if you are wondering about mounting. The neck material can be spread out more than in the photo to give wider coverage at the wall. Nice product, very pleased.

Here's the kind of hook I was thinking might work for mounting. I'll probably do an angle cut on the 3-in dia. cardboard tube, slip it over the hook and give it more stability on the wall.


----------



## Saki.Girl

that is one very cool gargoyle i like it a lot


----------



## printersdevil

Love the gargoyles! TFS


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up this double roll of bookshelf wallpaper off ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bookcase-Wallpaper-Prepasted-/181531220568?_trksid=p2054897.l4275 . Pre-pasted although I might just staple it depending on the backing I use. Plan to use it for some bookshelf facades I want to do for my haunt scenes and add molding trim for more of a 3D effect. Not bad per price roll and shipping was really low. Anyone else thinking about bookshelves might want to give it a look (almost sold out).


----------



## printersdevil

Nice looking wallpaper. TFS


----------



## hallorenescene

love the busts pib. nice skull too.
czar, I love universal anything. nice score. so how is the skull supposed to be used?
gos, that gargoyle is awesome. you mention lighting. are there slits for the lighting to show through?


----------



## printersdevil

I ordered some new witches and one came in yesterday on Sunday via Fed Ex. Expecting the tall black witch from Oriental Trading today or tomorrow. Pics of the new bobble head on Saki's Gathering of Witches thread in Party Ideas section.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Order a white witch and a owl should come this week


----------



## dawnski

What a great idea. I would never have thought there was such a thing as book wallpaper.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Picked up this double roll of bookshelf wallpaper off ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bookcase-Wallpaper-Prepasted-/181531220568?_trksid=p2054897.l4275 . Pre-pasted although I might just staple it depending on the backing I use. Plan to use it for some bookshelf facades I want to do for my haunt scenes and add molding trim for more of a 3D effect. Not bad per price roll and shipping was really low. Anyone else thinking about bookshelves might want to give it a look (almost sold out).


----------



## hallorenescene

I like the white witch saki. she will be such a contrast to the black witch.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> love the busts pib. nice skull too.
> czar, I love universal anything. nice score. so how is the skull supposed to be used?
> gos, that gargoyle is awesome. you mention lighting. are there slits for the lighting to show through?



Hi Hallo, no slits, you'd have to cut an opening to add an eyeball. You'd want to customize the cutout anyway for a good fit. Or if you wanted to add an LED, probably just need a small hole to pass wires through. I will probably use the heads as stone carvings for the first year at least and then maybe switch up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dawnski said:


> What a great idea. I would never have thought there was such a thing as book wallpaper.



Thanks. Don't know if I have mentioned using before or not. As a kid I use to play with old wallpaper sampler books (stores use to just give them away when new books came out), using the sample pages for my Barbie doll house wallpaper. There are lots of stores that have clearance wallpaper BTW for anywhere from $3-6 per roll. Many times sold as double rolls but still a great value. I have a zombie farmer's farmhouse scene I want to do one of these years and will probably use some clearance kitchen style wallpaper for the background for the wife in the kitchen scene and just dirty it up or place sheets in the sun during the summer to fade for that aged look. 

Of course the paper stuff doesn't last as long as the Scene Setter plastic stuff but it can be cheap enough to use for a year or two or toss after each year. With the double roll of bookshelf paper I bought I should be able to do a few bookshelf setups each year if I wanted. Because paper and glue can attract bugs you do want to be careful how you store.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.girl, I really like the white witch. And she will look great in any kind of light as well. You are building up quite the witch collection there. Nice selection and variety.


----------



## mariem

I didn't buy this spider, they creep me out, but might be interesting to anyone who does the creepy spider web themes. This one is remote controlled and it would scare the heck outta me.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EUDAWG/?tag=14606-20

Marie


----------



## Bethany

Had this made. Lady does them in all different colors & material patterns for the dresses. I asked for Skulls. She sells them for $5. they are for clothes pins, grocery bags, whatever you want to put in it. I think these are SO cute.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany that is cute. bags it would be


----------



## creepymagic

We found this at Walmart (online), they are having a clearance sale on "dropping heads" and we added this to the order to get free shipping. The maid showed up today, still waiting for the dropping heads. We can easily spruce this one up with vacuums and dusters and such. Should be fun.


----------



## hallorenescene

creepymagic, very cool find


----------



## dawnski

Major score today. An estate sale packed solid with brand new Home Goods and Hobby Lobby items. 50% off regular price so it was almost like a private store sale. Lots of crafting items, cloches and rustic cases. I'm so excited about the giant cloche.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Creepymagic, that's a prop I haven't seen before. Cool find especially a real halloween prop at this time of year.

Dawnski you really cleaned out there. Super nice stuff there. I really like all the cloches. Nice luggage pieces too.


----------



## Trex

Found these at Goodwill yesterday, I am looking forward to distressing them! They are going to need plenty of dust, so I will just leave them around the house!!


----------



## printersdevil

Trex, those are awesome! Great find.

Dawnski, you found some absolutely fabulous things!


----------



## ooojen

Marvelous, Dawnski, what a haul! There are several things there from my own list of needs/wants.


----------



## printersdevil

My witch from OTC came in yesterday. She is the tall witch holding an apple Wow, she is tall. I know that she is supposed to be 7 foot tall, but I think she over that. Here she is up against one that I thought was 6 foot tall. I left one of the pole extensions off when I took these pictures. I think the extra height makes her too woobly, but will work on that if I use them all. For $50 and free shipping she is pretty good. 

I see her all the time on ebay for a lot more. 








Here is a close up. Her face is the same or very close to the one to the left behind her. It is one from ebay.









Please excuse the mess. You can see the empty boxes from all the recent witch purposes and I am working on other props and costumes.


----------



## mariem

dawnski said:


> Major score today. An estate sale packed solid with brand new Home Goods and Hobby Lobby items. 50% off regular price so it was almost like a private store sale. Lots of crafting items, cloches and rustic cases. I'm so excited about the giant cloche.
> View attachment 237223


I love all the different sized cloches and the white deer head. I would love that over my mantel at Christmas. Those are all great finds. Good score.


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnsky, nice score
printer, awesome witch, and a very good price.
trex, nice book/clock. I guess I can't make out what the other two items are


----------



## Trex

hallorenescene said:


> trex, nice book/clock. I guess I can't make out what the other two items are


One is a piano music box and the other item is an antique 2 hole punch. It's just stuff to lay around, fill up sapce in the Haunt!


----------



## zukeeper

I know its kinda lame but was 75% off and neat in its gawdyness...basically free. I'll find a use for it somewhere.........


----------



## zukeeper

I know its kinda lame but was 75% off and neat in its gawdyness...basically free. I'll find a use for it somewhere.........
View attachment 237355


----------



## Grey Lady

I found this! I haven't researched the uniform but the frame is wood and already distressed! So excited!


----------



## printersdevil

Grey Lady, that is a beautiful portrait. Nice find.

Zukeeper, I like the necklace. It would be great with lots of costumes. You can't go wrong with 75% off!


----------



## Bethany

zukeeper said:


> I know its kinda lame but was 75% off and neat in its gawdyness...basically free. I'll find a use for it somewhere.........
> View attachment 237355


That would look cool on a "Dragon's Blood" potion bottle hanging around the neck with a shortened chain.


----------



## wdragon209

zukeeper, beautiful necklace! Great job on scoring it 75% off.

Greg Lady, interesting photo. I've always loved pictures like that.


----------



## Grey Lady

It didn't take long to research the uniform. It is 'olive drab wool, regular army' from WW1.


----------



## frogkid11

Can you believe I'm already buying candy for my party?? I found some Valentine candy that says it will still be good through my party and thought it would be good references to the Queen of Hearts or the heart of Snow White for the evil Disney party this year. Picked up 5 bags of cherry flavored lollipops for the goody bags, 6 boxes of candy corn with Valentine colors (white, pink, red), and 60 individual chocolate candy hearts wrapped in red foil. Couldn't resist at 50 % off.


----------



## Bethany

frogkid11 that is a great idea!!


----------



## hallorenescene

zukeeper, that necklace is awesome. I love it. I would wear it.
grey lady, that picture is very nice, as is the frame.
frogkid, I would eat them all.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Hi there,
Yesterday I got a goodnight kiss zombie baby for $15. 8ft Jester $15. Witch for $100 grandinroad one works perfect everything perfect. 
Nick


----------



## hallorenescene

nick, awesome scores and prices. you got pictures?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Got these 6 pieces of scene setters for $3.00 and the JOL candy buckets for $1.50 at a flea market


----------



## hallorenescene

love the scene setters. nice price. they do cost. cute buckets


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Hallo


----------



## LairMistress

I forgot to post this earlier. I haven't had a chance to try it out yet, but the Amazon description says that as it spins in the wind, it appears to wink. 

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F8QCKCW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## cai88

Witch Mask from Halloween Asylum








New Dremel plunge router and engraving tool








Spiderwork Hill Prop Works double spine kit 








And saved my favorite for last!!! These were made by Virgil Taylor and man is this guy talented!! KILLER FRUIT!!


----------



## printersdevil

Great fruit! Someone is very, very talented! I also love that witch mask. I almost bought it off ebay!


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, that is cute
cai, that is an awesome witch mask. you going to use it for a prop? and the fruit is unique and wicked. love it.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Ooooh, ooooh! I wanna play, it's been a while since I could.  I have a couple of these on the way, along with some miscellaneous other (electrical/electronic) stuff. Mold was taken from a real human skull. Anatomical Chart Co, eat your heart out.  


Skulls should've been here today according to FedEx, but storms seem to have put the brakes on the shipment.



Had to send back the Design Toscano Raven Perch (on a zombie hand), as it is not even half the size of the listed dimensions. May get their wall hanging Raven instead. Fitting yes? Oh, almost forgot to mention how terrible the paint work is. Brown all over the raven, the manacle chain, and don't even get me started on that terrible job someone did drybrushing grey on the raven itself for highlights. I'd rather they came as raw castings so I could paint them myself vs. what I received. That one gets a hearty non-starter recommendation from me. 



The Raven in question: This is 7-1/2 inches width by 10-1/2 inches height by 6 inches depth?!?


----------



## Saki.Girl

got my white witch here is a vid of her just click on pic 



here is some still shot


----------



## hallorenescene

raven, I like the raven on the hand. but I'm sure I can't see the flaws on camera you see
saki, that is one awesome witch. very eerie


----------



## cai88

I always double post...grrr


----------



## cai88

hallorenescene, I think I might wear the mask and get a cloak.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Nice Witch Saki, that's a pretty sweet prop! 


@ Halloweenscene: Yeah, I didn't take any more pics of it than that one, that was mostly for Amazon's customer service rep to show the radical size discrepancy (listed as 10.5" tall), & to post w/ the review before promptly being boxed back up and dropped off at UPS. The bad paint job is an afterthought complaint, and not the main issue.


It's not easily seen from this angle, the sloppy dry brushing is mostly on the back. You can see some of the brown on the raven though from this angle. Looking at the toe on the far right of the pic, over the top of the right toe on the left foot also, and all of the claws too. Also on the belly of the raven as it meets with the hand you can see a bit of it as well. It's a good bit worse on the backside though, like the dry brushing. 


I wasn't overly concerned about the paint, that I can fix. Being conned on the size & weight though... :/


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, if they said 10 in, then that is quite the discrepancy.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

hallorenescene said:


> yeah, if they said 10 in, then that is quite the discrepancy.



 No doubt, problem is all of them from differing vendors on Amazon have the same complaints, but none were on the first page of the reviews when I purchased it. Generally, on things like this, unless there's a big row about it, I generally assume that most of the complaints are related to rough carrier handling & resultant breakage. It's kind of difficult to mess up w/ a solid resin statue aside from UPS/FedEx/USPS hammering the hell out of the box (which they do pretty often). Seems like I will have to pay more attention to ALL the reviews from here on out on Amazon listings. 


I wonder how the item got such good reviews initially, with most saying it wasn't quite life size, but close to? Incredible mold shrinkage, if you ask me... Lol!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy




----------



## Nickthetoyguy

My new props. Now have 21 and trying to get 45 by the end of the year and please let me know if you'll sell anything
Thanks!
Nick


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

2 gemmy witches with fogging cauldron now.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

OMG just got a ANOTHER witch off of the curb!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> got my white witch here is a vid of her just click on pic
> 
> 
> 
> here is some still shot


Awesome witch Saki I love her


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nickthetoyguy, I have always loved the marionette jester. Sounds like you are on quite a quest there. Are you looking to expand from previous years' haunts or just starting out with a Bang?

Saki.girl, white witch is just so different from the others I've seen. The coloring of her outfit is great and her face just draws you in although those eyes are super bright! Nice swivel to her. Looks like a nice prop. Thanks for the photos and video.


----------



## hallorenescene

nick, you got some great deals. that jester is real pricey, and great looking. the witch is a great prop too. 
oh my lord, you are lucky. even a curb find


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I had seen these 10-inch tall sitting rabid rat props over at BuyCostumes (they were on clearance for 4.97 each) and had been debating about them for a week or so now. Decided to check them out again today and they were still on clearance and in stock. I think they will make nice rats for an alley way display and can even picture them as mutated rats for a mad lab. RetailMeNot had a coupon code for 20% off that worked so sweetened the deal a few dollars more.

If you've ordered from BuyCostumes you know they sometimes at checkout will then try to entice you with a few other items at discounted prices. They're usually at pretty good prices, just depends if it's anything you need. I seldom ever bite but did today when my special offer was for those GID dark fang pumpkin teeth (18count) for only 1.18 each. I've been meaning to pick up some of these teeth for different things over the years but never did so figured it was meant to be today when they popped up in my offer. They didn't affect my shipping cost so not a bad deal.

If you've had something from BuyCostumes on your radar, check out the RetailMeNot site for the current BuyCostumes codes too.


----------



## RCIAG

Just the term Curb Witch makes me . It's either a great band name or a bad hooker name, either way, .


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

The jester is taller than I expected. He can't fit in my sons closet! this is my first year trying to do haunted house. How many props do you think I need? let me know
Nick


----------



## printersdevil

You should secide how you are going to use them all before deciding on a number. Sketch out on paper the space you have and your plans for it. This will help you visualize what you need.


----------



## wdragon209

My camera is dead right now, but I was able to snag some Gurley candles today! I've always loved the vintage Gurley stuff, so I couldn't pass them up. Now I just have to stop myself from buying more....


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> You should secide how you are going to use them all before deciding on a number. Sketch out on paper the space you have and your plans for it. This will help you visualize what you need.


I so have to agree some times less is more to much can make it look just like a bunch of stuff shoved in some where . 
now if you have your plan all worked out and dose not look over crowed for that many witches then go for it.


----------



## Slider

I found pink foam at a local Home Depot. Really hard to find in my area of SoCal. They only carry the 2x2x1 project sheets, but I'll take what I can get. The nearest store that carries the full sheets is 60 miles away.


----------



## Rustie

Picked both of these up at a garage sale over the weekend. I'm especially happy with the skull, should look great above a door. The eyes light up as well.


----------



## printersdevil

Rustie, those are cool. I like both of them a lot!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

printersdevil said:


> You should secide how you are going to use them all before deciding on a number. Sketch out on paper the space you have and your plans for it. This will help you visualize what you need.



This is good advice. It will help you focus on what you need and don't forget about planning for some lighting.


----------



## Bethany

Long day of shopping. Didn't even unpack the stuff. Will post pics another day.


----------



## hallorenescene

I have the gargoyle door knocker, I love him. I love door knockers.
gos, I love that rat, he is wicked looking. and the price is a steal. those pumpkin teeth are very cool. they had some at goodwill last year, but they wanted something like $5.00 for them. 
nick, I agree with printer, decide on what you want your haunt to amount to, and go from there. so I take it you were trying to scare your son? jester in the closet, so funny.
rustie, I have that skull guy, he's pretty cool. that rat is cool too


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Thank you all! I already have great sketch and computerized presentation for my haunt.
Anyone want to see it? 
Nick


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Anyone,
Does anyone know of somebody who could sell a 2010Freddy?
Nick


----------



## Bethany

Shopped til we dropped yesterday. 








ok from top to bottom of this picture - A wood ghost .99 (gonna give him a makeover), a deep frame with oval matt ( have on like this already!) a Victorian Photo Book .99 (#2 for me), a skeleton craft thing .39, the Family Rules is a book box 1.99 (still had store tags on it), the open book 2.99 (makeover for my poison apple display) 2 pks of treat bags .39 each & a Box of transparency film for the printer .99! SCORE!!








Some cool papers for covering books & lining boxes.








Plate rack for House numbers (maybe skeleton numbers  )








Large Vase with large flat glass for Eyeballs!!








Ok not Halloween, but $9.99 christmas troll animated!!








Cigar boxes for potion boxes.  BTW Have an order for one with the Nevermore Crow with some additons!! need to get the shop set up. 








Bottles from Michaels .50 each! bought one of each color. Would be good for putting in hollowed out book








Stencil for Tombstones


----------



## Bethany

Nickthetoyguy said:


> Anyone,
> Does anyone know of somebody who could sell a 2010Freddy?
> Nick


Nick there is a place on the forum to post what you are selling or looking for I think. 
May get more response there. Seems this thread has a lot smaller audiance.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

I know, I tired but couldn't get anything. I actually think this thread has a larger audience, I don't know. I just really want him!
Nick


----------



## Haunt Former

I just bought "Limbless Jim" last night! I'll review him and other props on my YouTube channel "Haunt Former"!


----------



## printersdevil

I just got these in today from ebay. I ordered four of them. They are small and can tie on a witch's belt.









It is a real book with spells inside.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I just got these in today from ebay. I ordered four of them. They are small and can tie on a witch's belt.
> 
> View attachment 237596
> 
> 
> It is a real book with spells inside.
> View attachment 237597


omg I love these I so need to buy some to cool


----------



## hallorenescene

nick, I would love to see your plans. 
Bethany, those are some nice buys. I love that animated troll. I would love one of those. where did you say you found it? nice bottles and boxes too.
printer, those are adorable spell books


----------



## Deadna

The fabric in the pic here is a table runner from Christmas Tree Shop. They come in blue,red and gold but what I couldn't capture in the pic is they are lighted. There is a string of battery lights inside the center gold section that is removable. I bought these for a fortune teller theme but realized the lights can also be used for other projects like my village houses. The lights have a built in 6 hour timer so I won't have to turn them off/on all the time. They are clearanced for only $1!!!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=237608&d=1426043804


----------



## Deadna

printersdevil said:


> I just got these in today from ebay. I ordered four of them. They are small and can tie on a witch's belt.
> 
> View attachment 237596
> 
> 
> It is a real book with spells inside.
> View attachment 237597


Oh those are adorable! I picked up a doll at Goodwill with long red hair that screamed "witch" to me so I am having fun looking for clothes and accessories. This reminded me to make her a tiny book too.


----------



## hallorenescene

I picked up 2 xmas trees at goodwill for $3.00 a piece. one was purple and one was lime green. they just put them out as we were leaving. my daughter was bummed, she would have liked them. she's into xmas heavy. but I saw them first. I use them in my haunt to make a forest/maze for the kids to walk through. I love off colors [not just green trees] too. makes for a pretty forest for the kiddies. and my daughter can borrow them if she likes.


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> nick, I would love to see your plans.
> Bethany, those are some nice buys. I love that animated troll. I would love one of those. where did you say you found it? nice bottles and boxes too.
> printer, those are adorable spell books


hollorenescene, I found it at Goodwill! I didn't even see it, a friend did. She will look very cute in the entry hall for Christmas, then again if I can change her clothes, she may be out for Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl

the trees sound wicked cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> I picked up 2 xmas trees at goodwill for $3.00 a piece. one was purple and one was lime green. they just put them out as we were leaving. my daughter was bummed, she would have liked them. she's into xmas heavy. but I saw them first. I use them in my haunt to make a forest/maze for the kids to walk through. I love off colors [not just green trees] too. makes for a pretty forest for the kiddies. and my daughter can borrow them if she likes.


ok you gave me a aha moment i was trying to figure out my set up for my snow white witch and it was like dugh do her walking thru the forest so i just ordered 3 black Christmas trees with white lights 4 ft they were on sale at walmart for 9,99 
thanks doll


----------



## Bethany

Been wanting a black tree


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Been wanting a black tree


i love my black tree  

and these ones will also get use on my covered pouch for christmas also so a 2 holiday item whoot








i also got this Grey Gauze Cape 2 of them they are 1.97 









2 of these Dropping Head Halloween Decoration, Skull with Hair they are 6.97








and some black table cloths 5 of them they are .97


----------



## printersdevil

I got in three wizard masks, two wizard costumes, and three wands today and posted pictures on the Party Ideas forum in my Conjurers Consortium thread if anyone want to see. Some great buys.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Stopped by goodwill today and was glad I did. I picked up a set of three candle holders with crystals hanging from them, two more bottles for my witches kitchen, a teapot with suns on it, a four pack of halloween tapers, a wooden book that I plan on turning into a witch book, a cool table top halloween tree, another holder for another crystal ball, three flat bottom wooden balls to make into eyes and my favorite thing of all a witch doll!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=237706&d=1426280805


----------



## ooojen

Nice haul! I especially like the teapot and the fabric on the witch's cape.


----------



## Shadowbat

This arrived today. It's a 1995 prop from Distortions Unlimited. Pumpkin Skull.


----------



## hallorenescene

spookygirl, nice haul. you hit a jackpot.
shadow, that is a cool looking jack. he looks good and twisted.


----------



## printersdevil

spookygirl, nice things you found today! Love the teapot. I'd love to see the witch. The dress material looks great!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Here's a better view of the witch doll. http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ll-finds-picture237706-20150313-165505-a.html


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, you were lucky to get that doll. I wonder if it's worth anything. I picked up 2 animated dolls for xmas, posted a picture, and some guy pm'd me and said he would give me a couple hundred for each doll. I found them in my doll book. almost $1,000.00 dollars for them. are there any markings you can google. then again maybe they aren't worth anything, but still, it is so cute, worth checking out. and I just love him. very much.
saki, I love your idea of the white witch among the black trees. and glad I could help.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Sorry here's a better shot of the witch doll i got at goodwill.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My Pumpkin Fang Teeth and rabid latex rats arrived from BuyCostumes just now. Really happy with both items. I suppose the teeth could be fashioned into a tooth necklace or used as claws on a big animal. They seem solid, not hollow, plus they are GID. The rats are cool. I like them a lot. I'll come back and post a photo.

Do have to say that I have had very positive purchases from BuyCostumes over the years and definitely my signing up for their newsletter (early notice of sales and discounts) has paid off over the years. This purchase had free shipping and everything was on clearance.










As you can tell I have started to save empty cans for halloween already!










Both items are still available. The Rats are apx. 10 inches high and on clearance for 4.97. The Pumpkin Teeth are on clearance for 1.47.


----------



## Bethany

LOVE the rats!!

Saw one of the talking rats today at the flea market. The one that is laying on his back and says to try the food it's delicious, etc. $20. If I hadn't already bought one from Blue Frog (I think) I would have bought it.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky girl, she almost looks like a kitchen witch doll. she's very cute. 
gos, those rats are amazing. I can't believe the price for the size. and the teeth are very cool too. also a nice price.
Bethany, I have that talking rat. I always put a container of rat poison by him.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love that Talking Fat Rat prop. He's so funny and cute looking. They can be pretty pricey on e bay. Man I have a whole new outlook after looking at stuff listed on there as to how much money I've saved on my halloween collection by watching the forum and buying directly!

BTW I was on e bay and BuyCostumes is selling the rat there too and for less, 3.98 each, instead of 4.97 each. Only 3 left (14 sold). Shipping may or may not make sense but each additional one is an extra $1 in shipping. I got mine with the latest free ship offer through the company directly so did OK. Well thought I'd mention it in case it helps anyone interested in getting them.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Got this giant JOL at my local flea market, it has the socket for a bulb, didn't come with it and also had a small crack on bottom, $5.00 (regular candy bucket for comparison )


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds everyone. 

I love thos JOL with the lights inside.

Those rats are cool and sort of creepy.


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My Pumpkin Fang Teeth and rabid latex rats arrived from BuyCostumes just now. Really happy with both items. I suppose the teeth could be fashioned into a tooth necklace or used as claws on a big animal. They seem solid, not hollow, plus they are GID. The rats are cool. I like them a lot. I'll come back and post a photo.
> 
> Do have to say that I have had very positive purchases from BuyCostumes over the years and definitely my signing up for their newsletter (early notice of sales and discounts) has paid off over the years. This purchase had free shipping and everything was on clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell I have started to save empty cans for halloween already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both items are still available. The Rats are apx. 10 inches high and on clearance for 4.97. The Pumpkin Teeth are on clearance for 1.47.


Ironically I placed an order right before you posted about the rats and must have missed those. After seeing them I really wish I had seen them. I ended up just getting a couple scene setters and a couple pirate wigs and a hat. I've always had a good experience any time I've ordered and wish they wouldn't have trimmed their prop offerings as much as they have. I've got many items at excellent prices over the years. Though in thinking that's probably not what their business ideal was. I've used those pumpkin teeth in various sizes for "paw claws" on my reindeer to rabid dog make over, as spikes on my skull mace for a prop, and as teeth for my version of a large man eating plant. I'm sure they'll come in handy for a lot of things including their intended use.


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, nice jack


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My Pumpkin Fang Teeth and rabid latex rats arrived from BuyCostumes just now. Really happy with both items. I suppose the teeth could be fashioned into a tooth necklace or used as claws on a big animal. They seem solid, not hollow, plus they are GID. The rats are cool. I like them a lot. I'll come back and post a photo.
> 
> Do have to say that I have had very positive purchases from BuyCostumes over the years and definitely my signing up for their newsletter (early notice of sales and discounts) has paid off over the years. This purchase had free shipping and everything was on clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell I have started to save empty cans for halloween already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both items are still available. The Rats are apx. 10 inches high and on clearance for 4.97. The Pumpkin Teeth are on clearance for 1.47.


*
ooooohhhhhh I love the RATS! I wonder if they still have them? 
*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I've been lax... I picked these up at Spencer Gifts about a month ago... Frankenstein throw (thin, but the color is vibrant and it is big enough to huddle under) and a set of four monster pint glasses...


*Oh Im in love! My favorite man ever!!! Love the glasses*


----------



## offmymeds

They still have the rats, I ordered 3 of them yesterday...Thanks GOS!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

offmymeds said:


> They still have the rats, I ordered 3 of them yesterday...Thanks GOS!!!


Three Blind Mice by chance?


----------



## Deadna

My mom found this cool zombie exclusively at Target. It was about $23 marked down to $5.88. You can remove his guts/brain/flesh and look for zombie bites on him.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=238058&d=1426819505


----------



## offmymeds

you are spot on PIB!!


----------



## printersdevil

Here are a couple of things that I got in yesterday. First off is my evil wizard. He is called Soul Seer.









Next is this witch tombstone. I think I will add it to another one.








Oops that is a post it note on the stone. It is still in plastic

I also got in some skeleton keys for a MNT project.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, cool zombie
printer, those 2 items are awesome.


----------



## Caroluna

printersdevil, I LOVE the witch tombstone. Where did you find it?


----------



## printersdevil

Ebay. It was in a lot of three. It was one of those where you could make an offer and I did and it was accepted. I tried to message the seller because I wanted all 6 and he never responded to me. I was hoping to get all of them and have combined shipping.


----------



## Bethany

Posting a few things I picked up in the last couple weeks. 







some papers for book coverings & got 3 of the Vampire teeth charms to usse on bottles 






















Got the 9 book, the tote of trophies & 2 feather boas for $15! 








Picked up this small doll trunk thinking Vampire case makeover, but after seeing the cond. inside, think I will resell it.


----------



## LairMistress

I love those Time Life books. I used to have a couple of them, but haven't seen a full set for sale yet!


----------



## Bethany

I'm glad I dug into the tote of costumes! They were at the bottom. First was thinking of giving them makovers, but instead they will be in Madame Faboolous' shop.  She quoted me $9 for the books then did box lot with the trophys & boas.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from flea market, got these 3 items for $3.75, although I have no miniature halloween collection, I thought the Wolfman looked cool


----------



## RCIAG

We went to Goodwill to drop of about 5 boxes of crap that had accumulated over the winter & of course we have to go in to see what's there this week & I got a terra cotta pumpkin. There was a few other things, small ceramic things mostly, but I just wasn't inspired or in the mood to really spend time shopping. 

I think that I've gotten to the point where I don't buy things just to buy them anymore. Once upon a time I would have gone home with every Halloween/potential-to-be-something Halloween item in the joint, not so much anymore. It's not really a money issue or storage but I just don't feel that need to have ALL TEH HALLWEENZ anymore.


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> ...I thought the Wolfman looked cool


Woof Woof, Eddie's wolfman doll... Neat, and impossible to pass up at _that_ price. The doll looks pretty creepy in her own right (she just needs a little knife in one hand).

Fantastic finds, all.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I'm not huge into dolls...but that doll is simultaneously very beautiful and very terrifying, lol. I think it's her paleness, styling and how large and dark the irises of her eyes are...it makes her seem like a child vampire or demon. She's awesome.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks Garth and WK, I couldn't leave the little Wolfman behind and as far as the doll, her eyes are what caught my attention, I agree, she doesn't really need modifying since she looks creepy on her own


----------



## hallorenescene

love the time life books. and the trunk is wonderful.
scorpion, nice buys. I love the werewolf doll. and I think the doll is beautiful. not creepy at all.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare




----------



## printersdevil

Cool kitchen witches


----------



## hallorenescene

nightmare, cute witches


----------



## Windborn

scored a free medium size wooden spool from my local Lowe's! Gonna be perfect as either a stump or a seat for one of m y creatures this year!


----------



## mickkell

I got these off eBay and it arrived today,






been lusting for them for a while.


----------



## MummyOf5

Those are cool. I get to look at pretty much the same thing every time I work at the bar, the owners have a thing for skulls!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I got this on CL for $5.00, the wifey likes this type of stuff, showed her the ad, she replied "oh I like that" text seller, get address but told wifey I wasn't up to going that day(yesterday)she called me out, said "but oh, if it was something you liked, you would have been there in seconds..did get it after all just now so I'm not in dog house


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, and as you should get it for her. but what did you get her?
mikkell. I have the bottle. didn't know there were shot glasses to match.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

hallorenescene said:


> scorpion, and as you should get it for her. but what did you get her?
> mikkell. I have the bottle. didn't know there were shot glasses to match.


Hallo, I had not realized I didn't attach the pic, thanks for heads up, here it is


----------



## mickkell

hallorenescene said:


> scorpion, and as you should get it for her. but what did you get her?
> mikkell. I have the bottle. didn't know there were shot glasses to match.


Ya,some of the shot galsses were included (2) with a set.The rest I bought seperatly,was a best offer deal and he took 20 bux for 6 new in the box.


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, I like that kind of stuff too. oh my is that just very cool. it lights up from inside, right?
good deal on the set. I heard just the bottle alone can be pricey


----------



## stick

You can order the Skull head here; http://www.suntekstore.com/goods-14...ter.html?&utm_source=edm&utm_content=20150327 along with the shoot glasses http://www.suntekstore.com/goods-14...rty.html?&utm_source=edm&utm_content=20150327


----------



## Bethany

stick said:


> You can order the Skull head here; http://www.suntekstore.com/goods-14...ter.html?&utm_source=edm&utm_content=20150327 along with the shoot glasses http://www.suntekstore.com/goods-14...rty.html?&utm_source=edm&utm_content=20150327


Thanks for the links. Need to caution people on the skull bottle you listed . It is not the crystal head vodka bottle & it is much smaller. The CHV holds 750 ml the one you listed holds 350 ml. Just in case "size" matters to people.


----------



## stick

Thanks for that update on the size. Sometimes size does matter LOL


----------



## printersdevil

Dang, I just ordered one! Oh well, it is still cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Dang, I just ordered one! Oh well, it is still cool.


i have one and love it  its a skull whats not to love


----------



## LairMistress

Hmm, I was sure that I posted my Goodwill find yesterday, but I guess I didn't!

I hated paying "full price" for these, but they were only $9.99 each, and I'm sure that they cost more new. Once upon a time, they probably held votive cups, but I plan on making PVC candles for them. Key word being "plan", haha. I'd like more creepy lighting for our porch. I'm going to creep them out with some of the Spanish moss that I got a few reaps ago!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Stopped by goodwill today and picked up a cool witch sign, two more bottles/jars for my with scene/kitchen, a candle holder, two frame for spooky pics, a small gargoyle, a pretty two section fall plate another flameless candle and a cool bear dressed as a pumpkin, his legs and metal jol both light up the legs blink off and on.










Here's a better shot of the witch sign. (sorry its sideways)


----------



## Bethany

Super finds everyone!! 

I found the tongue in cheek "size" comments good for giggles


----------



## printersdevil

Great wrought iron lights. PVCs will be great in them. 

I have that witch To Do List and love it. Lots of nice finds today!


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, nice candle holders.
spooky girl, I love the witch sign. you got some nice buys


----------



## mickkell

Bethany said:


> Thanks for the links. Need to caution people on the skull bottle you listed . It is not the crystal head vodka bottle & it is much smaller. The CHV holds 750 ml the one you listed holds 350 ml. Just in case "size" matters to people.


Yes,you have to be careful,there are a lot of Crystal Head Skull bottles out there,the real one has a different pour spout and cap and it sits flat on the bottom.If you go to Akyroyd's site you can see the differences.Mine is 750ml and came in the Original box.The shot glasses are cheaper on eBay,look for the Best Offer ones.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LairMistress said:


> Hmm, I was sure that I posted my Goodwill find yesterday, but I guess I didn't!
> 
> I hated paying "full price" for these, but they were only $9.99 each, and I'm sure that they cost more new. Once upon a time, they probably held votive cups, but I plan on making PVC candles for them. Key word being "plan", haha. I'd like more creepy lighting for our porch. I'm going to creep them out with some of the Spanish moss that I got a few reaps ago!


 love these you could do so much also could add soler lights and have them light up


----------



## Bethany

Saki, very true! I had bought some round solar lights to use in a chandelair outside. Oops, need to get another chandelier.


----------



## im the goddess

I don't think I have one right now, but I like to drink crystal head vodka and I have been known to give people the bottles. Just saying. I think I sent the latest one to my merry reaper victim.


----------



## ooojen

im the goddess said:


> I don't think I have one right now, but I like to drink crystal head vodka and I have been known to give people the bottles. Just saying. I think I sent the latest one to my merry reaper victim.


Indeed you did, and I'm one happy victim!


----------



## im the goddess

Lookie what I bought today. I wonder who might receive this one in the future. All those who want one should join the pay it forward suprise thread. You never know when this might show up. Just make sure to put it on you likes list. I don;t know why all of a sudden the website will sometimes post two photos? It's strange.


----------



## hallorenescene

I have 2 of those vodka bottles. a gift from a forum pal. I love them. maybe i'll stumble onto some shot glasses


----------



## Bethany

I also have 2 of the bottles (still with the vodka) The one I bought for myself came with the 2 shot glasses & then I was given one for a gift for dog setting.


----------



## dawnski

Wow, check out my score yesterday. An older gentleman was getting rid of all of his Halloween decorations before he moves to a sunny locale. He gave it to me for a greatly reduced price. Most items are still in their original boxes and packaging. They are like new. Completely filled the SUV storage to capacity. Sorry for the multitude of pics. I used his sell photos. The Count and the mummy are so awesome. I'm thrilled to get them.


----------



## dawnski

And still more for that bulk buy. The gravestones are those hard, heavy stones, not styrofoam.


----------



## doto

Congratulations.


----------



## Paint It Black

Dawnski, WOW. That is my idea of a great buy. The count and mummy are props I have been eyeballing for a few years now. Everything else you got looks totally useful too. Great it is all going to a good home with you.


----------



## punkineater

dawnski, talk about a SCOOOOOORE!!! You must've been doing the happy dance
all the way home! All great items


----------



## BlueFrog

Great score, Dawnski. I'm especially fond of that were-cat critter. Does it have any tags or other identifying markings?


----------



## im the goddess

Wow Dawnski, great find.


----------



## printersdevil

Fantastic score!!! I love the skeleton. He is different looking. Everything in great, but like BlueFrog, I do love the cat and of course, I LOVE the witch. She is different and so cool.


----------



## ooojen

Wow, I want to go shopping with you! You did amazingly well!


----------



## dawnski

Punkineater, I certainly did the happy dance. My husband, who lugged it all home for me, did not. I spent a full day reorganizing the storage space to make it fit. His Marvel collection of action figures and art is way more expensive (and on display year round) so he can't complain too much. We're just two big kids.

Blue Frog, I checked the cat but there are no markings on it at all. It's very plush feeling with wire support inside. The paws and face are made out of a rubber material. Looks like something maybe from the '80s. And Printersdevil, that skeleton is really different. I've never seen anything like it. It came in a huge Menards box that says 78" realistic skeleton. But it's an old box that's ink stamped with all the product and shipping information. You don't see packaging like that anymore. Who knows how old it is.



punkineater said:


> dawnski, talk about a SCOOOOOORE!!! You must've been doing the happy dance
> all the way home! All great items


----------



## ooojen

Is the skelly's head on backwards? He seems to have a coccyx and scapulae in the front. I like his skull-- different from the pack!


----------



## Saki.Girl

omg Dawnski total score wow love everything you got


----------



## Bethany

Dawnski, what a score!! I am extremely jealous!!


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnski, fantastic score. I've always loved and wanted that count. he is originally very pricey. and that is a very nice mummy. the witch is very wicked looking with those teeth. and I really love your fencing and trees. I try to buy props that have that look to them. I love it. I want to make a whole section of just that look. I have 2 trees that open and close their branches. a cat. a spider. a raven. and some fencing like yours. it's such a dead look.


----------



## amylw1

Today I was on a hunt for "book wallpaper" my friend bought some in the shop where she lives (5hrs from me) and i want some for halloween to go in my Harry potter cupboard under the stairs but my local same as friends doesn't have any.

But whilst i was wandering around (big shop that sells pretty much everything - food, clothes, diy, household etc) I found a candle holder that is the crackle glass effect, a bag of the glass nuggets (clear) and a round mirror abit bigger than the candle holder - all 3 found there way into my basket as i plan to turn them into a crystal ball to go with harry potter theme, or to have with the spell book and potions. I'm trying to work out how to get a light into it but if i glue the candle holder to mirror i wont be able to.


----------



## Mayzshon

Got these off E*bay. A set of old Mattel Thingmaker-Fright Factory molds. Just have to figure out what to use in them.


----------



## printersdevil

Is that an eye? Love it!


----------



## ooojen

I loved the Fright Factory set! When I was a kid I had a hugely long chain of those skull and bones that I wore around the house


----------



## Scatterbrains

Found these at a local knick knack shop I didn't know existed


----------



## hallorenescene

amy, that will be a pretty crystal ball.
mayz, those are interesting. you'll have to post what becomes of those.
scatter, those are very cool. I would love the gargoyle one


----------



## Bethany

Picked this up over a week ago at a flea market


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> Picked this up over a week ago at a flea market


 Did you make your three wishes?


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Bethany said:


> View attachment 239096
> 
> 
> Picked this up over a week ago at a flea market


Bethany, is that a real lamp? Very cool would like to see it lighted.


----------



## mickkell

Scatterbrains said:


> Found these at a local knick knack shop I didn't know existed


Here is a link...http://www.amazon.com/Decorative-Halloween-Decorations-Sculptures-Figurines/dp/B00LDATDF4


----------



## printersdevil

Love the bottle, bethany.

Cool mickkell


----------



## WitchyKitty

I ordered a Nightmare Before Christmas "Jack" fleece throw and it was just delivered today! I love it! It will be fantastic for my couch for the Halloween season. Love all his facial expressions and really love all the little bats mixed in, too! It's really soft. We had some Disney Reward points to spend, so I picked this and a few other things up with them. I'll post the other NBC items when they come in...they were shipped separately. (It's folded in half, so it's bigger than it looks in the pic. I just opened it up a little so you could see the print.)


----------



## Shadowbat

We received our Lurching Werewolf animatronic today. This thing is tall! It's a solid 7'. Can't wait to unveil him at our party this year and scare some TOTers on Halloween!


----------



## spookydave

I bought this today, gonna attempt my first animatronic with it, hopefully wont screw it up lol


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> Did you make your three wishes?


Not yet. 



Stringy_Jack said:


> Bethany, is that a real lamp? Very cool would like to see it lighted.


No it's not a lamp. It is an Avon bottle. The only thing I am going to do to it is perhaps paint the little "flame".



printersdevil said:


> Love the bottle, bethany.


Thanks. Couldn't pass it up! Got my plasma ball the same day for $6!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that looks exactly like a genie lamp. so yes, please make three wishes.
witchykitty, my grandson would love that blanket
spookydave, that head is cool.


----------



## im the goddess

For those of you who haven't seen her work, I bought this sign from our fellow forum member Kelloween. She usually posts her things in the crafts section. 
She has an etsy shop here https://www.etsy.com/shop/corneroftheattic


----------



## LairMistress

I actually picked this up a couple of days ago, but I keep forgetting to post it. I plan on spookifying it, at least a little bit. I'm not sure what to do with it aside from painting the little pendulum "balls" like Jack o'lanterns. You can adjust the feet on it individually, so it can sit off kilter if I want it to, maybe making it slightly spookier. I'd like to paint the side panels with a cemetery scene, and maybe "strips" down the front on either side of the clock face, with skulls, or something. This will be a fall project, after my sons return to school. I don't see me getting the free time to do it until then.


----------



## Bethany

LairMistress said:


> I actually picked this up a couple of days ago, but I keep forgetting to post it. I plan on spookifying it, at least a little bit. I'm not sure what to do with it aside from painting the little pendulum "balls" like Jack o'lanterns. You can adjust the feet on it individually, so it can sit off kilter if I want it to, maybe making it slightly spookier. I'd like to paint the side panels with a cemetery scene, and maybe "strips" down the front on either side of the clock face, with skulls, or something. This will be a fall project, after my sons return to school. I don't see me getting the free time to do it until then.



Changing the clock face would be cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

goddess, that sign is wonderful. good job kelloween
mistress, very pretty clock.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice clock. That will make a great prop.

Kelloween's signs are always awesome!


----------



## lynno

I found a box of these for ten cents each at Walmart in clearance aisles


----------



## WitchyKitty

lynno said:


> View attachment 239311
> 
> I found a box of these for ten cents each at Walmart in clearance aisles


Super awesome score!! I'd love to find a box of skulls for that cheap, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

A few days ago, I posted my NBC Jack Skellington blanket that I bought. Today, the rest of my order came in...well, part of it. They forgot to put the really cool NBC t-shirt that I custom ordered into the box, and now I'm not getting it, I guess. (Long story...very angry...not happy with place I ordered from) Grrrrrr.  

However, the awesome Jack Skellington Faces special order oversized mug I ordered was in the box. I love it! It's hard to get a clear pic of it because it's really shiny, but you can get the idea. It will go terrific with my new blanket!


----------



## LairMistress

lynno said:


> I found a box of these for ten cents each at Walmart in clearance aisles


I can't believe that post didn't end with "and I bought the whole box!" please say that you did!


----------



## Saki.Girl

lynno said:


> View attachment 239311
> 
> I found a box of these for ten cents each at Walmart in clearance aisles


Wow great score


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> A few days ago, I posted my NBC Jack Skellington blanket that I bought. Today, the rest of my order came in...well, part of it. They forgot to put the really cool NBC t-shirt that I custom ordered into the box, and now I'm not getting it, I guess. (Long story...very angry...not happy with place I ordered from) Grrrrrr.
> 
> However, the awesome Jack Skellington Faces special order oversized mug I ordered was in the box. I love it! It's hard to get a clear pic of it because it's really shiny, but you can get the idea. It will go terrific with my new blanket!
> 
> View attachment 239330
> View attachment 239331
> View attachment 239332


Love the mug


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

WitchyKitty said:


> I ordered a Nightmare Before Christmas "Jack" fleece throw and it was just delivered today! I love it! It will be fantastic for my couch for the Halloween season. Love all his facial expressions and really love all the little bats mixed in, too! It's really soft. We had some Disney Reward points to spend, so I picked this and a few other things up with them. I'll post the other NBC items when they come in...they were shipped separately. (It's folded in half, so it's bigger than it looks in the pic. I just opened it up a little so you could see the print.)
> 
> View attachment 239130
> View attachment 239131



Very nice, WK.


----------



## hallorenescene

lynno, super find. super price. any idea of what you're going to do to them?
witchy, nice mug. sorry you didn't get the t-shirt. 
I went to a garage sale the other day. first one of the season. I had quite a few items. the guy running the garage sale took them and put them in a pile for me. when I went to pay the item I wanted most was not there. he let some lady buy it right off my pile. really irritated me. later I went back with my daughter. she grumbled at him too. my granddaughter has been struggling reading. it was a Disney book with a collaboration of fairy tales for beginning readers. still urks me.


----------



## kreepy.kevin

My newest skeleton addition just got delivered today from Spiders of the Web. It's so cool and I'm probably gonna get some of the other animals too.


----------



## kreepy.kevin

My newest skeleton addition just got delivered today from Spiders of the Web. It's so cool and I'm probably gonna get some of the other animals too. 
View attachment 239391


----------



## hallorenescene

kreepy kevin, that is a cool rat. I have a skeleton spider. I love the skeleton animal characters.


----------



## MorganaMourning

If anyone is interested. I found black chalkboard eggs at Walmart last night. Marked down to $ .49. 1 doz per carton and it comes with several pieces of colored chalk. They do not open and are the same size as regular eggs. I think I'll use them for some kind of creature eggs in my potion collection. They also have white eggs.


----------



## celipops

hallorenescene said:


> kreepy kevin, that is a cool rat. I have a skeleton spider. I love the skeleton animal characters.


VERY INTERESTED! Can you post a picture of them?


----------



## printersdevil

MorganaMourning, those sound pretty cool. I was in WM last night and noticed there was an entire aisle of left over Easter, but didn't check it out. I will stop by again today. Thanks.


----------



## WitchyKitty

My NBC Jack and Sally shirt came after all!!!! It was late, but it came! They must have found this missing part of the order. I called them to tell them it showed up and they told me I could keep the refund gift card when it comes, too, since the item was late. How awesome! They are forgiven, lol. 

Now, with my shirt, mug and blanket, I will be all set for watching the Nightmare Before Christmas this Fall in matching style, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

(Oh, what am I saying...I'm sure the mug and shirt will be used well before Fall, hahaha!)


----------



## scareme

WitchyKitty, I love hearing when companies give good customer service. And the t-shirt is cool. Worth the wait.

I picked up a witch today at the thrift store for printersdevil. We have to get together soon. I have several things to give you. And I can't wait to see the dolls.


----------



## ooojen

Yay, WitchyKitty! What a win! The shirt is really cute (as are the other items!)

Nice find, Scareme! One more member for Printersdevil's crew.


----------



## hallorenescene

celipops, sorry, but this is the best picture I have of my spider. 



if you do a search of grandin road, they had a couple of different dogs, a cat, and a crow last year.
saki, that is great you got your stuff.
scareme, that witch is so adorable. so kid friendly


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, scareme! I have one that is huge like that. I guess I will have to make a display with the stuffed witches now!!!! Hey, I will be in Ardmore from April 24-May 1 while texaslucky and Richy go on a cruise. Maybe we can get together when I am an hour closer to you. I will be staying with the kiddos while they are gone---0r some of them. I won't have the littlest one and probably just two of the teens. The other will be with his mom most of the week.

I have quite a few dolls for you and some other things, too.


----------



## McBernes

I was browsing another thread about finds at the dollar store and saw what looked like little ping pong ball sized glitter covered skulls. It made me think of candy. So I was wondering if anyone has ever seen little, or big, chocolate skulls wrapped in foil like Hershey Kisses?


----------



## mickkell

I use this..







My son had to have one of these when he was a lot younger.
Its from the 70s and hard to find. Instead of plaster of Paris I use Chocolate, looks really cool and tastes good too.


----------



## creepymagic

mickkell said:


> I use this..
> View attachment 239634
> 
> My son had to have one of these when he was a lot younger.
> Its from the 70s and hard to find. Instead of plaster of Paris I use Chocolate, looks really cool and tastes good too.


Awesome toy, so many great toys like this during the 70's (I remember having a "time machine" toy where you put in a piece of plastic and it would make a dinosaur by heating it up). I would love some of them to be re-issued, but I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## hallorenescene

mickkell, that would be awesome for Halloween goodies


----------



## LairMistress

I haven't had a chance to try it out yet, but I picked up a toy on clearance at Wal-mart the other day. It's the Crayola Shadow FX Color Projector. I have no intention of using the screen, markers, or shapes. I really just bought it for the colored light bar, to see if it will be useful to illuminate a prop or stone. I'm sure that it doesn't have much range, and I don't know yet how it will do on batteries. And, I'll have to make sure to not get it wet since it's not an outdoor item. It was only $13, and I know that I can use it for illuminating just one thing, if that's all that it's good for. Sometime soon, I'll break out some batteries and set it up in the basement to test it out!

Demo video: http://www.crayola.com/videos/video-category/shadow-fx-color-projector-demo.aspx


----------



## hallorenescene

hmmm, interesting lair mistress


----------



## LairMistress

I'm actually impressed, considering that it's a toy. It throws enough light to set it at least 4 feet away, and even though I think that all three lights on is a little much, the shadows that it throws are pretty cool. Of course, I only tried it indoors, so far.


----------



## scareme

I could kick myself! I ordered this choker online to put on one of my phantom ladies. When I cut the envelope open, I cut the choker in half. I guess I still use it somewhere. On a candle, or decoupage on a wine bottle or something.


----------



## WitchyKitty

If you have a thread that matches the color and a thin needle, you could sew the choker back together...on a prop, it wouldn't be noticeable. Tiny dabs of super glue could help, too, on the isty bisty areas that a needle can't get through. It's very pretty.


----------



## printersdevil

That is gorgeous, scareme!


----------



## Saki.Girl

scareme said:


> I could kick myself! I ordered this choker online to put on one of my phantom ladies. When I cut the envelope open, I cut the choker in half. I guess I still use it somewhere. On a candle, or decoupage on a wine bottle or something.


a GYPSY BOX I used 2 you send me on the gypsy box I made


----------



## WitchyKitty

I bought this over a month ago and forgot about it, lol. Menards had these last year in the garden center area, and I forgot to grab them. This year, when they started putting stuff out for Spring, they put them back out, but on clearance! They were only $5 and some change for the set of three. They are metal and glass and come with the LED tealights. That's a pretty good deal. They have black ones and a set of colored ones...orange, bright blue and yellow, I think? The black is obviously better for Halloween...but the other colors could work, too, if you had brightly colored party decor. I haven't decided what to do with them yet...use as is in my cemetery, fill them with tiny scenes, rough them up...I'll have to think about it. I can't do much right now anyway with my hurt wrist. If you need some, they may still be there at your store. Last year they were outside in the garden center decor stuff, but this year i found them indoors with the garden decor, tiki lanterns, ect. They are similar in size to the DT plastic lanterns.

Not a great pic because of the packaging, but I didn't want to open them yet.


----------



## scareme

Those are great! And you can't beat the price. I wish we had a Menards.


----------



## printersdevil

scareme, where did you find the choker?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Scareme, I was admiring your choker and then read what happened. So sorry. I can only imagine at how you felt when you took it out. I would definitely use it on a prop if you can. You could always pin it on or sew on a jewelry chain closure to the ends...I could see keeping the 3 triangle-like shapes and carefully cutting off the messed up part to clean up the look. Also a sewn on satin ribbon might work too as a way to finish it off. Someone who can crochet? could probably repair it. It really is beautiful.

WitchyKitty, ROSS DRESS FOR LESS has had those metal lanterns in slightly different packaging in their store over the past two years. I remember posting photos in my album and in the Ross thread. Pretty sure your Menards clearance price beat the Ross clearance price by a couple dollars when I saw a set at Ross at the end of the season. Nice buy! I have always loved the cross Xs in the design. I think they look nice hanging from a tree branch.


----------



## Rustie

Has anyone seen something similar to this sold elsewhere?

http://www.frightprops.com/motion-maker.html

With the cheapest shipping option it's almost $45, which is a bit out of my price range for a small prop shaker.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Rustie said:


> Has anyone seen something similar to this sold elsewhere?
> 
> http://www.frightprops.com/motion-maker.html
> 
> With the cheapest shipping option it's almost $45, which is a bit out of my price range for a small prop shaker.



How about a Haunted Hedge: http://www.amazon.com/Fun-World-Costumes-Haunted-Standard/dp/B00F04REBO


----------



## spookydave

hahaha i had a busy day, got my careteker head in the mail,found a creepy dr bag full of creepy dr stuff, and a cool dragon mask,gonna be busy now lol


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, great stuff. That doctor bag is awesome. I know many who would love it.

I love the dragon mask. I would love to have one to go with my wizards. I had never really thought of doing a full size dragon, but now you have me thinking.... I am off to hunt for a dragon mask. lol


----------



## bobzilla

Cool stuff everyone! 
I found this cool wooden chest and these two 7 foot tall decorative metal stands.......plant stands I think for hanging plants? 
I brought them over to my friend, Steve (halstaff) yesterday for his haunt.


----------



## spookydave

those stands are awesome!! you could make some cool candelabras with those


----------



## spookydave

ya that dragon mask is HUGE!, don't know what im gonna do with it yet, but its fun scaring my dog with it,lol


----------



## Jersey Devil

Sorry double posted


----------



## Jersey Devil

Awesome score today !!!! My buddy posted on fb that he was cleaning his yard and said this was free to the first one to show up w a truck and haul it away. After checking w the wife (she had no idea just how big it really was) I hurried over and snatched it up. After a some TLC and a few modifications down the line it's gonna make for a great haunted tree for the front yard this coming Halloween . It's and old fiberglass Apple Pie Tree from a McDonald's just like this one in the picture . 

View attachment 239973


----------



## LairMistress

I completely forgot to mention that our local Wal-Mart had their Woods brand green floodlight stakes on clearance about a week ago. Price wise, they're not much cheaper than normal. Still, cheaper is cheaper, and sometimes they're difficult to find.


----------



## hallorenescene

scareme, that choker is beautiful. that is way to bad you cut it. I'm sure though you'll still be able to use it on something. could you put it on your prop and sew it in place?
witchy, cute lanterns.


----------



## hallorenescene

rustie, I haven't seen one of those. they would be handy though. maybe it will be one of the items for sell this fall in stores when they put out the Halloween merchandise.
gos, the hedge lights would be a much more reasonable way to go.
spooky, love the head. nice accessories too. you will be al set.
printer, thanks, I couldn't make out the dragon mask till you said what it was. spooky, that is a nice mask.
bobzilla, nice chest. and I love the plant stands.
jersey, that is one fantastic find on the tree. it would work in a wizard of oz setting where the tree throws the apples. or even better, it would have worked great in my haunted forest.


----------



## spookydave

woo hoo got this just now!! gonna put legs on her and my wife is gonna finish off her skirt, cant wait to get started,lol


----------



## spookydave

and she was on sale... bonus! hahaha. does anyone know a good hair stylist in the Denver area, lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Victorian Trading Company finds*

Saw this owl/man bust on sale at Victorian Trading Company today (Sir I M Wise)

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/50-sr-5024887/107100/sir-i-m-wise

liked this Tarantula Bracelet as well on sale:

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-br-8021414/107100/tarantula-bracelet

some of their halloween stuff I've seen at CVS/Rite Aid or Dollar Tree (various bottle labels) and at Home Goods (a few of the signs) in the past.

They usually carry a few props in somewhat limited quantity. Volatile Violet the decapitated bride (60 inches) is available right now, and so is My Beloved (although she's only 4-ft). I bought Peeping Thomas from them last year and absolutely LOVED him and he's back this year (they told me he was popular) but won't ship _until end of July already if you order now_. He's a window prop (49 inches) but you can figure out ways to use him in other ways. Same type of schedule last year and I waited longer to order and they sold out of the first ship date and I was lucky to get mine before Halloween, but I think it didn't ship until late Sept./October for me . As I recall he didn't go on sale at all (had hoped to catch a lower price) so if you like him and want him for this year, I'd recommend ordering as soon as you can to have him early.

Here's a photo of my Peeping Thomas hanging on my front door wreath hanger, and one of him hanging on to our side gate, showing he does more than windows!


----------



## spookydave

wow, he's cool!


----------



## punkineater

GoS-would you say Thomas & Violet are of about the same quality of build as OTC's characters; Madame Misery, Mourning Glory, Reginald Rot & Ghost Girl?
Is Thomas on a stand with a pole up the middle? If so, I wonder if the pole could be extended somehow where the height is more realistic? He gives good face!


----------



## punkineater

spookydave~Oh, oh, oh!!! Where did you dig her up from?
Just went back in the thread...the Caretaker & doctors bag & equipment are fantastic!

bobzilla~super cool finds, and they already have the 'patina'.

Jersey Devil, nice score! Can't wait to see the makeover.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Punkineater, Peeping Thomas is more or less a head and torso prop. Meant to hang inside one's window looking out (or looking inside a window if you are setting him up for an indoor party I guess). He has suction cups on his hands that affix to the glass. If you go to the above post's link to him on their site you can see a photo of what I'm describing. He's very similar to the Peeping props that you might have seen selling on GrandinRoad by ScaryPepper, just with a Victorian flair. 

With Thomas hanging on my gate in the second photo I could have easily seen adding a lower body to him. Just takes some ingenuity to work around it. I don't know if I'm crazy about him having skeleton hands as a prop (not window hanger) so considered adding leather gloves to him in that case.

I have a number of GR's props and the Misery fortune teller from OT; and yes, he's very similar in looks to them. Nothing much body wise for any of those props and the faces seem to be a plastic-like mask affixed on an underlying surface. Only exception would be the old GR props like Stone Man and first version Victorian Victoria both of whom had a latex head, but clearly with so many people having smooched face parts on them when they opened the boxes on delivery (I had a dented nose Stone Man) they were subsequently redesigned with a plastic face during the next run. Honestly the plastic will probably last longer than the latex that will eventually dry up and crumble. Way cheaper using plastic in the manufacture and you do get cleaner more defined features on the face IMO. The hands are all plastic I assume and probably are all bought from the same place and then assembled on the prop. (You may know most of this already but decided to elaborate for any newbies to the forum and these props).

VTC's Peeping Thomas is listed as an exclusive and I haven't seen him anywhere else. I suspect being a Victorian product company they had him specially designed for them and he probably won't be sold anywhere else. When I inquired last year on my shipment date, Customer Service told me that they have a certain quantity made for each shipment ordered and when they sell out of that that was it unless they ordered again next year. Like I said I really love him even if I couldn't get any sale pricing on him.


----------



## spookydave

got her from horror dome, 1st time I've seen her on sale , so I snagged her up. I've got her in a chair in my office, scares the crap outta me every time I walk in, lol!!


----------



## im the goddess

Spookydave, are you a member of the colorado haunters on GOE? If not, you should join us.


----------



## spookydave

not yet, i've been meaning to, time just gets away sometimes,ya know lol


----------



## spookydave

goddess, just signed up, lol better late than never huh?


----------



## hallorenescene

spookydave, that is an awesome prop. I love her dress, what there is of it.


----------



## im the goddess

Great Dave. You'll be our 4th Dave! We try to do a couple of MNT a year. Trying to get the first one planned right now.. It most likely will be a 2 day event over Memorial Day weekend. That has been traditionally what we have done. Hope you can join us for either or both days.


----------



## spookydave

looking forward to it! thx


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Got an email today from Victorian Trading Co. (same place that has the vintage looking Peeping Thomas I posted about a few posts back). $10 off on new orders. I posted details under the Coupons and Discount area of the forum. Last year I used a $2 flat rate shipping offer thru RetailMeNot which seems to be available again now and the $10 off offer will save you a few dollars compared to the flat rate if he's the only item you are ordering. 

I have two GR Helgas from GrandinRoad and will end up with two Thomas' soon. I like the idea of twins and think they can be scary in a setting. There aren't many somewhat normal but scary male faced props out there so decided to opt for twins for him too.

BTW lots of new items marked down. Check Seasonal - Halloween and Clearance - Seasonal/Halloween.

Oh and almost forgot. In my email from them was a link to a preview of their Spring catalog. Noticed an Alice in Wonderland White Rabbit with Clock and several Alice in Wonderland character statutes. Can't recall what else. Spring catalog can be viewed through the link on this Page. I incorporate a little Victorian in my haunt displays but that's about it. I do have to say VTC has some beautiful clothing and hats this spring. Too expensive for me to consider for a prop but as a costume in some case maybe not.


----------



## Bethany

Oh the things I got today at Goodwill.  Will post pictures later. But did pick up a glass dome clock. Don't care about the clock, just wanted the base & dome


----------



## Windborn

Hit the yard sales and found a few treasures. Best find was a heat gun for $3!


----------



## spookydave

great deal!


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany, where are your photos?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have two Gopher golf club covers out for delivery by the post office today and can't wait to see them. Hope they look decent. I wanted something that looked more realistic than cartoony...and as you guys know you can't always go by the online photos. I bought these guys to go along with a Spirit Halloween Wacky Mole clown prop for my carnival haunt theme. I'll post a photo when I get a chance this weekend.

They arrived and are so cute! 


























They would make great hand puppets for your kids when not in use at halloween time. I'll probably give him a little dental work on those two front teeth but other than that I think this will work out really nicely. Now to figure out the mechanism to use to have them popping up from their box holes.

Here's the Spirit Wacky Mole prop that they will be used with (shown under Gemmy faux "blacklight" spot lighting):


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, those would make cute puppets. nice find


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

What do you guys think of giving the gophers GID fangs for more of a halloween look? I have some of those pumpkin GID sharp teeth accessories (bought from BuyCostumes on clearance) and bet they could be glued onto the two leather teeth the gophers currently have and then the material trimmed so as not to show.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, I really like the idea


----------



## spookydave

just got these in the mail, now I've gotta get busy(thx diabolik) lol


----------



## punkineater

Ghost of Spookie said:


> What do you guys think of giving the gophers GID fangs for more of a halloween look? I have some of those pumpkin GID sharp teeth accessories (bought from BuyCostumes on clearance) and bet they could be glued onto the two leather teeth the gophers currently have and then the material trimmed so as not to show.


YESSSS!!!!! Gopher veneers.


----------



## spookydave

also got this goofy little lamp at an auction , thought it was sorta cool... lol


----------



## 22606

Excellent purchases.

I bought these at Christmas Tree Shops the other day ($15 for the dragon, $7 per gargoyle).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

punkineater said:


> YESSSS!!!!! Gopher veneers.


Never thought of it that way but Yes! Great sense of humor there.

The more I think about gophers with fangs, the more I like the idea of creating Killer Gophers. I could plan for one gopher to be popping up and down in his hole and the other one partially out of his hole ready to attack Wacky Clowns leg.


----------



## Pumpkin5

A box 'o rats! I'm now doing the Rat Happy dance.....


----------



## spookydave

hahaha sweet !


----------



## ooojen

Pumpkin5 said:


> A box 'o rats!


It just doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## spookydave

i had 2 of those in my storage , must've got too hot cuz all that was left were the heads and a bunch of white stuffing , lol


----------



## scareme

P5. those are some great looking rats. I've always said, you can never have too many rats. 

spookydave, I hate when that happens. I've lost more props to the heat. It gets expensive.


----------



## spookydave

yup i've learned my lesson,


----------



## HauntNWI

*Craigslist Score Today!*

My Craigslist score today from Frisco, TX.
Two 4x5 platforms, 36 cornstalks, 10 fences. These stalks are over 6' tall. I have been searching for fake, realistic cornstalks for years. 
I can definately see my scarecrow scene happening this year. Now to either find a great scarecrow and animate it, or build one from scratch.
I hope I have enough time!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HauntNWI you found that off of Craigslist?! Gotta ask...how was it listed? Now that is a pretty unique find. Was it a theater prop? Looks great.


----------



## HauntNWI

Ghost of Spookie said:


> HauntNWI you found that off of Craigslist?! Gotta ask...how was it listed? Now that is a pretty unique find. Was it a theater prop? Looks great.


It was not a theater prop. The guy bought it from a store that had it as a display. I don't think you can buy this anywhere. That's why I jumped on it. He used it for halloween. Due to health he can't decorate for halloween anymore like he used to and was selling.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

HauntNWI, now those will make a cool display...love them.


----------



## hallorenescene

spookydave, have no idea what the one things are. and yes, the light is very pretty.
garth, nice purchases. love the dragon.
gos, your gophers would be a nice add popping up.
spookydave, I hear you on the props getting to hot. I have had masks do that.
pumpkin 5, rats and bats and cats, oh my, can there ever be enough. those are handsome rats by the way. I got a cool black cat today. 
hauntnwi, that is going to make for a cool scene. I would love that. that is one fantastically cool buy


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Pumpkin5 where did you get those rats? how big are they? I've been looking for some rats like that


----------



## im the goddess

spookydave said:


> also got this goofy little lamp at an auction , thought it was sorta cool... lol


That would be a great addition to someone's fortune teller display.


----------



## im the goddess

Pumpkin5 said:


> A box 'o rats! I'm now doing the Rat Happy dance....


Things you will only hear on Halloween forum! LOL


----------



## im the goddess

HauntNWI said:


> My Craigslist score today from Frisco, TX.
> Two 4x5 platforms, 36 cornstalks, 10 fences. These stalks are over 6' tall. I have been searching for fake, realistic cornstalks for years.
> I can definately see my scarecrow scene happening this year. Now to either find a great scarecrow and animate it, or build one from scratch.
> I hope I have enough time!


 Very cool find.



Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent purchases.
> 
> I bought these at Christmas Tree Shops the other day ($15 for the dragon, $7 per gargoyle).


I love the faces on those gargoyles


spookydave said:


> just got these in the mail, now I've gotta get busy(thx diabolik) lol


 I see some life sized props are in order



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have two Gopher golf club covers out for delivery by the post office today and can't wait to see them. Hope they look decent. I wanted something that looked more realistic than cartoony...and as you guys know you can't always go by the online photos. I bought these guys to go along with a Spirit Halloween Wacky Mole clown prop for my carnival haunt theme. I'll post a photo when I get a chance this weekend.
> 
> They arrived and are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would make great hand puppets for your kids when not in use at halloween time. I'll probably give him a little dental work on those two front teeth but other than that I think this will work out really nicely. Now to figure out the mechanism to use to have them popping up from their box holes.
> 
> Here's the Spirit Wacky Mole prop that they will be used with (shown under Gemmy faux "blacklight" spot lighting):


 That is one messed up clown. I think that scene will be perfect once you put it together.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saw this owl/man bust on sale at Victorian Trading Company today (Sir I M Wise)
> 
> http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/50-sr-5024887/107100/sir-i-m-wise
> 
> liked this Tarantula Bracelet as well on sale:
> 
> http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-br-8021414/107100/tarantula-bracelet
> 
> some of their halloween stuff I've seen at CVS/Rite Aid or Dollar Tree (various bottle labels) and at Home Goods (a few of the signs) in the past.
> 
> They usually carry a few props in somewhat limited quantity. Volatile Violet the decapitated bride (60 inches) is available right now, and so is My Beloved (although she's only 4-ft). I bought Peeping Thomas from them last year and absolutely LOVED him and he's back this year (they told me he was popular) but won't ship _until end of July already if you order now_. He's a window prop (49 inches) but you can figure out ways to use him in other ways. Same type of schedule last year and I waited longer to order and they sold out of the first ship date and I was lucky to get mine before Halloween, but I think it didn't ship until late Sept./October for me . As I recall he didn't go on sale at all (had hoped to catch a lower price) so if you like him and want him for this year, I'd recommend ordering as soon as you can to have him early.
> 
> Here's a photo of my Peeping Thomas hanging on my front door wreath hanger, and one of him hanging on to our side gate, showing he does more than windows!


His face is great. One could do a lot of different things with that face. He would make an excellent Jack the Ripper.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Hi guys,
Big top clown mask, Polly clown mask, nosferatu mask and nice medusa mask for $10.50!!! All four. Very nice over the head masks too


----------



## spookydave

hallorenescene, those are feet for stand up props from spider hill prop works


----------



## spookydave

got this today in the mail (pretty sure the mailman hates me) gonna use this for a cauldron creep, it's made from a soft foam, kinda like a nerf football.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great finds everyone


----------



## Saki.Girl

spookydave said:


> View attachment 240524
> View attachment 240525
> also got this goofy little lamp at an auction , thought it was sorta cool... lol


I love live love this lamp omg it would be perfect in my gypsy room. Dose it have any markings on it like who might make it


----------



## spookydave

it doesn't , but it is pretty old , im guessing from the teens or twentys


----------



## spookydave

oh yeah , I gave 25 bucks for it, lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Nice I will keep my eye out for one


----------



## spookydave

okie dokie


----------



## Hilda

disembodiedvoice said:


> Pumpkin5 where did you get those rats? how big are they? I've been looking for some rats like that


Hi there! They had them online at Party City, but were temporarily out of stock the other day. 
I bought some, during October at Halloween City.

If you are near a 99 Cents Only Store in the Southeast... they carried them there last year.


----------



## spookydave

also got one of these today, kinda cool but i've gotta make it move for sure!


----------



## Cloe

Could be wrong but I'm thinking the corn stalks and fence were Spirit's display a couple years ago. I thought of buying it on Nov. 1, but the manager wanted 300.00 for all of it, so I passed. Great find! I still wish I had it but wasn't going to pay that much for it.


----------



## hallorenescene

spookydave, a cauldron creep is very cool. and that coffin is cool too. if you make the coffin move, it will really rock. lol.


----------



## spookydave

lol litterally huh


----------



## spookydave

got this today, gonna incorporate it into a tombstone, should be cool






its 13" by 7" its made of resin so I should be able to age it with the stone


----------



## DvlsToy

picked this up the other day, always wanted this one since I first saw it a few years ago.


----------



## spookydave

just got this in the mail today, needs work but he's cool hahaha and it's a bucky!


----------



## spookydave

got this also (yes I have a serious problem) it's an led flicker light for the lantern on my HM caretaker prop im building, works fantastic!!


----------



## Paint It Black

spookydave, you are on a roll. Great props in the making there!


----------



## spookydave

lol thx, pissin my wife off though...


----------



## ooojen

spookydave said:


> lol thx, pissin my wife off though...


lol! My husband isn't a huge fan either, until it's time for the party and they he loves it!


----------



## spookydave

hahaha i'm not gonna change ,she knows that, lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Online Collections Etc. Catalog finds*

I've ordered a few cool things from Collections, Etc. before to use in my haunt setting and saw these floating guys that might work for someone:

Floating Crocodile Pond Decoration

Floating Swan Pond Decoration

I believe in past years I've bought some floating hippo heads from them but don't see those listed this year.


----------



## spiney99

spookydave said:


> View attachment 240584
> also got one of these today, kinda cool but i've gotta make it move for sure!


Wow Very Nice! Love the 5ft Coffin with chains!! Can I ask where you bought it? I made one out of pine a year ago that I left outside to "age"..unfortunately it didn't last and has fallen apart from my "aging process" =(


----------



## scareme

spookydave said:


> got this also (yes I have a serious problem) it's an led flicker light for the lantern on my HM caretaker prop im building, works fantastic!!
> 
> I think everyone on the forum has a serious problem, myself included. That's why we are all here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Today I was thinking how I regretted not buying a 2009 outdoor-rated, blue LED, pond mister fogger from Kmart a number of years ago when I saw it on their site. Sure we all have those items we've passed on. 

I have looked occasionally for it, and never found another brand with all the features that one had either. I really don't think the multi-colored changing ones that companies have subsequently come out with create as spooky of a look, and the remote controlled colored ones are way more than I'd pay for something I'll use once a year. Well after failing to find one on Amazon today, I did _amazingly_ locate one, new in package, thru e bay. Only one listed too. Sold for about the same price I remember Kmart having it, maybe slightly more. So if you've been looking for something you passed on don't give up.

Now to plan how to use it with my floating alligators and hippos!


----------



## spiney99

I found this at Homegoods. It is about 23 inches tall and ceramic.
It is very heavy..not sure if I will have it on top of a pedestal or as a standalone in the graveyard...24.99


----------



## scareme

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Today I was thinking how I regretted not buying a 2009 outdoor-rated, blue LED, pond mister fogger from Kmart a number of years ago when I saw it on their site. Sure we all have those items we've passed on.
> 
> I have looked occasionally for it, and never found another brand with all the features that one had either. I really don't think the multi-colored changing ones that companies have subsequently come out with create as spooky of a look, and the remote controlled colored ones are way more than I'd pay for something I'll use once a year. Well after failing to find one on Amazon today, I did _amazingly_ locate one, new in package, thru e bay. Only one listed too. Sold for about the same price I remember Kmart having it, maybe slightly more. So if you've been looking for something you passed on don't give up.
> 
> Now to plan how to use it with my floating alligators and hippos!



I used to watch a flea market show on HGTV with a couple called the Kovels. I don't know if anyone watched the show. The guy once said, we seldom regret the things we buy, it's the things we don't buy we regret later. I'm so glad you found your fogger. A happy ending to your quest.


----------



## hallorenescene

spookydave, I love the face. it will make a very cool tombstone. 
my husband was like that too spookydave and ooojen. he wouldn't lift a finger to set up, but when people came a raving, you should have seen him puff out his chest and soak it all up. 
dvls, that is a very creepy cool prop
gos, I think I saw that floating crocodile at walmart in the garden center. it's pretty cool looking. that's a pretty swan. 
collections etc does have cool stuff a lot.


----------



## BlueFrog

Another day, another dead thing 

Won this set of jackdaw wings from the estate of a fly fisherman that was sent to eBay. Since they are vintage, what I do with them will depend on what I can do with them. Hopefully I will be able to incorporate them into a replica jackdaw supplemented with chicken or pigeon feathers, but if not, they'd make a great fascinator on a witch's hat. {rice was low enough to justify taking a chance on them.

Goodwill yielded a huge real fur hand warmer made of muskrat (I think) or beaver. Looks like there's enough fur to make three or four life-size Norway rat replicas, thereby justifying the $25 price tag. They had a second hand warmer made of black bear fur, but I left that behind. 

Then the friend I was traveling with spotted three wood antler plaques of the traditional style used to display roe deer antlers, $2 each. I'm sorely tempted to use them to display a human shrunken head or similar curiosity. These are far from the best available quality, but at that price, I wasn't leaving them behind. Even extra small replica panels made of foam nearly identical in style run $25 at Van ****'s.

Finally, ordered from eBay an 8oz bottle of liquid RIT dye in black, which I'm told should be able to dye feathers well enough for taxidermy purposes (as opposed to, say, fly tying, which would expose the feathers to water). RIT black dye has a reputation for being persnickety so here's hoping it works.


----------



## spookydave

suhweet!! thats a nice one


----------



## spookydave

got these guys saturday, the blue dude is gonna be my coffin riser, the green dude is just cool, dont know what i'm gonna do with him , yet...


----------



## hllwnfan

@spooky the blue dude will look great in a coffin. make sure to post pics when its finished


----------



## dawnski

Wow, I love the detail on your blue guy mask. That's going to look awesome.


----------



## spookydave

they're actually full heads, not masks, ya the blue one looks pretty real, lol


----------



## slash

spooky dave I love the blue one where did you get him at Id love one.


----------



## spookydave

found him on ebay, of all places


----------



## spookydave

got this in the mail this morning , he's lifesize, made of resin, and pretty cool,lol






got this also , cant wait to inset her into a tombstone, very detailed


----------



## scareme

Are these e-bay too? You have some great pieces there.


----------



## spookydave

yes, I've had some good luck there lately,lol. thank you! total investment of 26 bucks , and that plaque is 13.5x8 so it's pretty big


----------



## spookydave

have you guys seen this, it's pretty cool for a spirits prop!! 



 may have to get one


----------



## ooojen

spookydave said:


> have you guys seen this, it's pretty cool for a spirits prop!!
> 
> 
> 
> may have to get one


DD picked one up for me on sale after last Halloween. I haven't unpacked it yet. I'm looking forward to setting it up this year.


----------



## spookydave

i think it might have a good scare factor


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ordered this today can't wait to get it .


----------



## Saki.Girl

Double post sorry about that


----------



## dawnski

Oh my gosh, that dragon head is gorgeous, Saki!


----------



## spookydave

cool dragon sakigirl!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks guys I love it and hope it looks as wicked in person


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, that is fabulous! Where did you find it?


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> OMG, that is fabulous! Where did you find it?


Ebay is where I got it from


----------



## spookydave

i'm sure it will!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just picked up three 3 Dawn of the Planet of the Apes Caesar Ape costumes from BuyCostumes for my haunted carnival or jungle themes. The mask is of a screaming ape flashing his fangs so more scary than some of the other masks out there. Pretty good deal on this one (apx 78% discount, reg 44.99, now 9.97); BC started their semi-annual clearance sale this morning. Bought 2 of the large costumes and one of the medium. Noticed that the last large costume has now sold, but medium and small are still in stock. I'll be using mine for making angry ape props. My first thought for the carnival/circus was angry apes in a carnival cage but possibly the Planet of Apes ape could be used as a side show in the carnival--you know Ape Man, half ape/half human.

Other items I have bought from them in the past that I liked and would recommend that I see on clearance are: 40 ft haunted forest room roll (9.97), GID Fang Pumpkin Teeth 18 ct. (1.47); evil sitting rat (4.97).


Update: looking back through my earlier email that I didn't open before now, I discovered that the Sale actually started on Sunday afternoon. I posted this and some other current discount and offers at BC under the Coupons, Discounts thread on the forum. Dang, missed out on probably some really nice costumes that they open their sales off with, and when I did place my order which was under $75 I forgot about the buy a costume get an accessory item for 50% off code. So heads up everyone else!


----------



## spookydave

got this in the mail today, I guess it's official now, hahaha


----------



## Phantasm

Saki, I am so jealous of that dragon!! Amazing buy!


----------



## Shadowbat

Mom was cleaning out her craft room and gave me this ceramic jack to paint.


----------



## Bethany

Picked up another glass dome clock today for $5.46 - Will remove the entire clock stuff so I have a dome & base only 
Also got a cute black metal candle stand with spiders hanging from it, a Lighted Bar Open sign with a skull on it, 2 drum sticks (Large wands?) & a couple rhinestone skull & crossbone charms. 

And the clock I bought back when that costume shop was closing - Fixed the pendulum & now it is working too!! SO happy about that! Pendulum doesn't show is this pic, but it is a skull that goes back & forth in the bat shaped window.


----------



## spookydave

thats a cool clock bethany!


----------



## Bethany

spookydave said:


> thats a cool clock bethany!


Thanks spookydave. I paid a whole $5 for it, but it is available online for $19.99 Runs on batteries. 

http://www.intertrademart.com/p/Holidays_Halloween_Props_Haunted_Clock_7222.html


----------



## Bethany

Forgot!! Picked up a large set of chattering teeth at Cracker Barrel for 50% off so they were $6.50. (they do have feet but don't move)
They are battery operated and they repeat what you say!! Hilarious!!


----------



## spookydave

sweet! and you stole it, doesn't get better than that, lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Just ordered 40 of these to line my driveway


----------



## spookydave

I had those on my cemetery columns, they work pretty good, they were sacrificed to the wind gods tho.


----------



## Bethany

Love those Saki!! Did you order from a website?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Love those Saki!! Did you order from a website?


Yep ended up ordering some more also ordered 20 of these Martine glasses 







.70 cent each from trendy halloween


----------



## spookydave

Got these in the mail today, the skull platter talks, gonna replace the tray on my gemmy "jeeves" butler with that , the lantern is for my HM caretaker prop I'm trying to get done, soon hopefully.


----------



## Rustie

Great pieces spookydave! I like the look of that lantern, better than a lot of the ones you find in Halloween stores. Where did you pick that up?


----------



## spookydave

funny thing is rustie, i ordered it from spirits, i also liked the look and it's very light, i'm gonna put a new led flickering light in so it should look really good when i get it done.


----------



## wdragon209

Great skull platter, spookydave!


----------



## Bethany

My newest bar sign. Sits nicely on my lounge sign.


----------



## RCIAG

spookydave said:


> they were sacrificed to the wind gods tho.


Damn those wind gods!!

Whoever figures out what appeases them besides tombstones & props please let us know, we'll get on that sacrifice STAT!!


----------



## kittyvibe

I had to come share this with ya'll. I was lookijng for new 2015 costumes and came across a site called Halloweencostumes.com. Its pretty fun to browse, theres only a few minor issues with the filters/search, but I found a really awesome costume at a great price along with shoes. 

You know how other online shops do an upcharge when shoes are added to your order? I got a costume and shoes shipped for $4.99, yay. 

But the biggest reason I wanted to share this with ya'll, is the thank you video they have on the final order page. I LOL'd so much and watched it a few times, then I found other videos from them on youtube. Heres the thank you video--> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RRMlwXGjDY

I havent seen these guys reviewed on here yet, so I will say they take paypal and are backed by google as a trusted site. I will go to the reviews forum section to post about the costume and shoes when I get them, but I just had to share the super cute video and to let you guys know I got an awesome deal. 

One eyed one horned flying purple people eater costume for $14.99 and monster shoes for $7.99! 
costume--> http://www.halloweencostumes.com/exclusive-sexy-one-eyed-monster-costume.html
shoes--> http://www.halloweencostumes.com/sexy-monster-shoes.html

Oh when I went to the link to get them for this thread, I noticed that the quantity available went down, so they are on the ball with the orders. I know many of us got burned in the past when placing an order and then later finding out they were out of stock even though it said in stock or we were looked over and folks who came later got the deal instead.


----------



## printersdevil

I have bought from them and always had great customer service and prices.


----------



## spookydave

killer sign bethany looks great, thats a great video kittyvibe,and yes rciag we need to work on the wind god thing,lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up Henry the Zombie prop from GrandinRoad today. They have a Free Ship Offer (_thru Monday night_, Code Everything) -- guess celebrating Mother's Day. I have Larry and thought Henry would look good driving my car in our driveway. Maybe I'll stage a body on the hood so he is reacting to something scary. Anyway he'll get legs when the time is right so he can reach the gas pedal LOL. He was late on the braking apparently. He was $49 and the free shipping saved me $12 so a 25% discount essentially. He won't ship until July. No biggie.

http://www.grandinroad.com/henry-th...en/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/373934


A number of other GR props (nothing new I noticed) are available to order as well, including the Werewolf Dad, but the % off won't be as good as on Henry so he's one you might want to wait for sale off on him. I bought him on sale before last Halloween and he is great. Nice to see him back. Did not see the smaller son on the site yet.

Sorry I didn't see the Free Ship Offer until kind of the last minute. I know they should be coming out with new mdse soon. Is it usually Memorial Day or 4th of July timeframe?


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Just a few tiny finds this afternoon from Tuesday Morning!










* A pack of Halloween stickers with 15 sheets









* A Halloween cut out punch









* Letter stamps 









* A 2010 issue of Celebrate Magazine Halloween Edition


I love everyone's finds!!


----------



## Bethany

Stopped at the Sheriff's Ranch Thrift Store after bloodwork today to drop off some bags & look around. they seem to have gotten crazy on a lot of their prices. I did however find a set of window scarves 50" X 132"! Going to use them at the entrance to Madame FaBooLous' "shop". Sorry pics a little blurry. 








I also picked up some Glass Paint, some 12" Embroidery hoops & a mold that I'm going to use for Plaster of angels & flowers. THey are smaller & I'll be using them on tombstones. 

Then I was on my way out, turned around and spotted this guy!! He was marked for $20 she said she'd sell them to me for $10!! Score!!


----------



## dawnski

Bethany, you are so lucky to get that bust. I love it!!


----------



## spookydave

nice score Bethany!! cool bust,cant have too many of those sittin around!


----------



## Bethany

It's my first bust!! Put the paint can beside it for scale.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the bust


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

It's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## 22606

Nice scores, everyone. The bust is magnificent, Bethany. A quick-erase sponge should work to remove those two pink marks in his coif, or you could always go with a bit of _Goo Gone_ on a q-tip if you already have those two items around.


----------



## wdragon209

Great finds, everyone!

Bewitching, I am loving those cute stickers!

Bethany, awesome bust find!!


----------



## ooojen

That bust is an impressive score at an amazing price! Lucky you!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Love love love the bust Bethany ! Reminds me of Dorian Gray type of guy. those vacant eyes are great.


----------



## Paint It Black

I am also a fan of the bust you found, Bethany. Good eye!!


----------



## Bethany

Now if only I get lucky enough to find him a woman


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Received my order from BuyCostumes today for the clearance Dawn of the Planet of the Apes Caesar costumes (Rubies) which I had ordered during their Semi-Annual sale. Not bad detailing on the mask especially at the clearance price. It is what I think they call a half-mask, face side of the head with an elastic/velcro strap behind the ears. Comes with a "hairy" top to wear. I should be able to work the ape/humans into a sideshow cage with some careful staging. Have to say looking at the mask, I do like the open mouth/tongue/teeth/fangs aspect of it a lot, says Angry Ape! Have to make a sign for the cage saying "Keep Clear, Vicious Biting Apes Inside" or something like that.

It's too late in the day for me try to set up a photo but I'll see if I can do one tomorrow. The costume is still available on clearance for 9.97 so a user photo might sway someone to add one of these guys to their haunt. Only 5 mediums left, small is in stock as well. They do have a video link of someone on the Runway wearing it although I think you'll see more detailing in my photo.


Update: Did a quick stuffing of mask after coming out of costume bag to help fill it out. 

















The view in person I think is even better as you see it as a 3D face. I think it's made of vinyl and the only drawback apart from reshaping I see is that it needs airing out. The off-gassing of fumes (paint?) is strong to me and I'm naturally sensitive to scents in general.


----------



## Deadna

Found a candle at Dollar Tree called Cracklin' Fire. Smells just like the real thing...I suppose it's because instead of a wick there is a wood chip that burns. 
Really puts you in the mood for fall


----------



## printersdevil

I found those very cool clear, orange and green bottles at Dollar Tree! I was so upset that I could not find them and today there they were---finally.


----------



## coxboy316

I decided to join the thread and share what I bought.
I picked these up at Good will yesterday.
Popcorn bucket for $.99
Chains for $1.99 
Tickets for $.99 
Basket for $3.99 
Cauldren for $3.99


----------



## BlueFrog

cowboy316, I what a score! I've been looking for a nice snake charmer basket like that for what feels like a long time, and there you got one super cheap. Very jealous, in a good way


----------



## coxboy316

BlueFrog said:


> cowboy316, I what a score! I've been looking for a nice snake charmer basket like that for what feels like a long time, and there you got one super cheap. Very jealous, in a good way


Thank you. I alway look through the baskets at good will in hopes that I would find something that would work for a snake charmer and yesterday was it. However will continue to look everytime I go, never hurts to have more than one.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool stuff. Wow, I really need that cauldron for the weekend. We are making witch cauldron creeps at the MNT and my big one is at my daughters an hour away. I ordered one at the first of the week and was so excited to have them ship priority which means I should receive in 2-3 days. It showed shipped very quickly, but there has been no other update on the tracking outside of the number being issued. Grrr......


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Coxboy wow I didn't realize GW would put out halloween items so early. Nice buys. And yes that basket with lid looks perfect to hide some snakes. Never hurts to have a few more either! Good luck looking. I've managed to avoid GW so far as I see enough tempters elsewhere, and at this point what I really need for my haunt scenes isn't much. 

Printersdevil, any chance your order is coming last leg by SurePost (ie Post Office?). My BuyCostume order came UPS initially then handed off, my blue light fogger/mister I bought off ebay with free ship ended up SurePost too. Seems to be a growing method to ship to save on shipping I assume, but I find that it ends up extending the receipt day at my end by an extra day or two. Although I do get Saturday delivery when otherwise I wouldn't. FedEx has a similar arrangement. Hope you get your cauldron before the weekend.


----------



## coxboy316

printersdevil said:


> Cool stuff. Wow, I really need that cauldron for the weekend. We are making witch cauldron creeps at the MNT and my big one is at my daughters an hour away. I ordered one at the first of the week and was so excited to have them ship priority which means I should receive in 2-3 days. It showed shipped very quickly, but there has been no other update on the tracking outside of the number being issued. Grrr......


If you were in VA I would let you borrow it


----------



## Bethany

Picked up this lovely candle holder at the thrift store yesterday. It stands 7 1/2" tall by itself  Also picked up a nice size tin, some satin fabric & 4 little cherubs for some more tombstones.

First picture is the candle holder then the other 2 deciding which ball will be on it. I'll also add some fringe


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

oooh, I like the globe and spider on it! Guessing you can light the inside of the globe.


----------



## Bethany

Ghost of Spookie said:


> oooh, I like the globe and spider on it! Guessing you can light the inside of the globe.


Yes, I actually put either DT pumpkin lights or a battery tea light under. The spider is actually a cake decorating item. Best spiders ever! I have it stuck on with tacky putty. 
Here it is on top of Madame FaBooLous' cabinet on a different stand.


----------



## spookydave

very cool candle holder, like it a lot.


----------



## wdragon209

This isn't terribly exciting, but it is for me.

I ordered this t-shirt from The Mountain sometime last week, and it arrived today. It IS just as awesome in person as it looks in the picture.

ACK!! So sorry it's so big!


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Coxboy wow I didn't realize GW would put out halloween items so early.


I do not know about Goodwill, but Salvation Army has things out all year long, located in the home decor section.

Awesome finds, everybody.


----------



## coxboy316

The goodwills in my area typically have slim pickings of Halloween stuff but I am always on the Hunt


----------



## Trex

Picked this stuff up at garage sales a couple of weeks ago. The tree is pretty creepy on its own actually, but I think I wlll hang small skulls or eyeballs from it? I have made a blade for the bone saw just have to distress everything!


----------



## spookydave

sweet t shirt!!


----------



## coxboy316

Good buys at good will yesterday


----------



## coxboy316

*GoodWill*

View attachment 241662

I stopped at a different Good Will on my way home from work yesterday and picked up these little treats.
Small orange tub - $2.99
Black Mask for wall - $2.99
Plastic plates 6 pack - $.99 (bought 6)
Oil lamp - $4.99
Candy Game - $2.99
Pumpkin $1.99


----------



## spookydave

great goodwill finds! that mask is cool!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great price on the candy machine Coxboy. On sale those go for about $20. Is it working?


----------



## coxboy316

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Great price on the candy machine Coxboy. On sale those go for about $20. Is it working?


I haven't got a chance to test it yet.


----------



## printersdevil

Great buys and welcome, coxboy!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Looking over Hobby Lobby's online store items and saw that they have Featherstone Pink Flamingos at a really good price. I have a few already for my Skelemingo makeovers.

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/pink-featherstone-flamingos-5241278/


----------



## coxboy316

I was going through my storage unit and was able to take a photograph of these two items that I purchased from Goodwill in Jan. 
I got the Dancing skeleton for $30.00
I got the gumball machine for $1.99


----------



## moonbaby345

coxboy316 said:


> View attachment 241662
> 
> I stopped at a different Good Will on my way home from work yesterday and picked up these little treats.
> Small orange tub - $2.99
> Black Mask for wall - $2.99
> Plastic plates 6 pack - $.99 (bought 6)
> Oil lamp - $4.99
> Candy Game - $2.99
> Pumpkin $1.99


Love the candy game and the plates!


----------



## moonbaby345

coxboy316 said:


> View attachment 241748
> 
> View attachment 241749
> 
> I was going through my storage unit and was able to take a photograph of these two items that I purchased from Goodwill in Jan.
> I got the Dancing skeleton for $30.00
> I got the gumball machine for $1.99


What a great find on the gum ball machine!


----------



## moonbaby345

Trex said:


> Picked this stuff up at garage sales a couple of weeks ago. The tree is pretty creepy on its own actually, but I think I wlll hang small skulls or eyeballs from it? I have made a blade for the bone saw just have to distress everything!


What a cool find on that tree!It looks great by itself but you could also hang some bats from it but the skulls and the eyeball idea is great too!I wish I could find something that cool!How much was it?


----------



## DvlsToy

Bought 120 of these today at my local restore, they had a full pallet if anyone is interested I can check for you. My boxes were marked 60 per box at .25 each! The bottoms are approx 1/2" square. They are bare cast iron though. 

Wanted to start a cemetery fence, lol...


----------



## spookydave

excellent find dvlstoy those are great!


----------



## Deadview

Found at local yard sale for one dollar, can anyone say,'Ground Breaker' !


----------



## spookydave

great crypt keeper mask!


----------



## wdragon209

Deadview, that's a great mask!! Thanks to spookydave, I may now have to have a Crypt Keeper binge watching.


----------



## DvlsToy

Oh man, I love that crypt keeper! I grew up begging my parents to let me stay up and watch it on tv (HBO?)

Any chance you'd be willing to part with it?!?


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Got this guy today. I have been eyeing him for a while and finally decided to get him. I am debating on maybe painting him a different color or leaving him as is.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ordered me a oni


----------



## Deadview

Oh no I have to start with designing a body and some type of animation so I can put him in my cemetery. Thanks anyway DvlsToy.


----------



## wdragon209

The color on those are fabulous, moonwitch. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Gemmy Haunt Guy

I love that skeleton, Moonbaby!


----------



## craftygirl

I stopped at a garage sale on a whim and I found a 4 foot tall silver Xmas tree which will work beautifully with my Nightmare before Christmas theme. Best part was the price $1!!! I was thinking is was going to be $8-10. Bonus got some yarn and was given the rest for free!!!


----------



## icemanfred

wdragon209 said:


> This isn't terribly exciting, but it is for me.
> 
> I ordered this t-shirt from The Mountain sometime last week, and it arrived today. It IS just as awesome in person as it looks in the picture.
> 
> ACK!! So sorry it's so big!


thats a really cool shirt.
i like their big face skull,, looks 3d.
too bad they dont have the jack in black and orange


----------



## coxboy316

I was walking around goodwill searching for things for my haunt yesterday. I came across this inflatable, it stands 8 foot tall and was priced $3.99 So I decided to buy it and took it home, tested it and it is in perfect condition.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's a nice inflatable Coxboy. And can't beat the price!

I was never a big inflatable supporter, and still am not really, but I have come around to the opinion that having one or two in your garage isn't a bad idea especially if you decorate your outside on Halloween day for that evening only. You never know when you could be sick in bed with the flu, have to work late, your decorating is thwarted by the rain that day, or life just changes your plans. They are so easy to set up and at least give your yard a Halloween look and are lit and noticeable so ToTers know to come to your door, so it's hard not to justify at least one. I like the pumpkins a lot and certainly they can go with any theme if you decorate further. You've had some nice finds lately, especially since it's been kind of early in the year to be finding Halloween. I know you are new to HF and curious if this is your first year decorating.


----------



## coxboy316

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That's a nice inflatable Coxboy. And can't beat the price!
> 
> I was never a big inflatable supporter, and still am not really, but I have come around to the opinion that having one or two in your garage isn't a bad idea especially if you decorate your outside on Halloween day for that evening only. You never know when you could be sick in bed with the flu, have to work late, your decorating is thwarted by the rain that day, or life just changes your plans. They are so easy to set up and at least give your yard a Halloween look and are lit and noticeable so ToTers know to come to your door, so it's hard not to justify at least one. I like the pumpkins a lot and certainly they can go with any theme if you decorate further. You've had some nice finds lately, especially since it's been kind of early in the year to be finding Halloween. I know you are new to HF and curious if this is your first year decorating.


This is my second year decorating. Last year decided to through a Halloween party for my kids around September so only had a month to come up with some cool ideas for them. So decided to do a haunt in the Grandparents large shed (about the size of two car garage) I have pics posted on the forum. So I really enjoyed it and plan on doing another one this year but planning and working on it now. I am not a big inflatable fan either but my fiance' likes them and like you said you can not beat the price.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Kids love inflatables and you got that one at a great price! Great find!


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Bought Morbida off Craig's List for $70. Like new. Should make a great addition to CarnEvil theme this year.


----------



## printersdevil

Let me know if you decide to get rid of Madame Morbid after this year. I could sure use it with my conjurers that I intend to keep using for awhile.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haven't been in Hobby Lobby for a while so stopped in today at lunch. They have some of their Home Decor items on clearance at 66% now. Ended up picking up 2 packages of a set of 3 chocolate glazed yellow cake donuts for $3.60 each. When my zombie town gets set up, one of the stores will be a bakery so the donuts will get used there. I think they will get some green mold on them as well as some ants crawling around the tray. I'm going to do a wedding cake for the shop and have one of those bride chasing grooms or vice versa cake toppers that will get turned into zombies. I took a few photos of other items there and will make a post in the Hobby Lobby thread later today. BTW I did see, and am kicking myself for not taking a photo....big, large orange pumpkins way, way on a top shelf!! Love seeing the orange come out.


Can add photos of the donuts now and the wedding cake topper that I will modify to a zombie theme (the pose of the groom/bride just said zombie to me). Not sure if Hobby Lobby carries this topper but I know they carry Wilton products in their baking department.


----------



## printersdevil

My 18 inch plastic cauldron just came in today. It should have been here last week, so I am really bummed. The woman did offer to refund me my money, but I hate to ship it back. I will just keep it. I will use it to complete the cauldron creep stirring witch. I am planning to makes several variations of large cauldrons in different scenes.
It is pretty cool and a nice size. However, I still think I saw one larger than this at Party City last year.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

spookydave said:


> got these guys saturday, the blue dude is gonna be my coffin riser, the green dude is just cool, dont know what i'm gonna do with him , yet...
> View attachment 240803
> View attachment 240804


Those are awesome!


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Got this crow at Mills Fleet & Farm. Most crows I seem to find this size are very expensive and don't seem to hold up very well. These are flocked but with a few black feathers added should look good. At $6.99 I think its a pretty good value.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

doing my kitchen in Japanese art and folklore 
found another oni mask I'm getting it in orange


----------



## ooojen

ThePirateHouse said:


> Got this crow at Mills Fleet & Farm. Most crows I seem to find this size are very expensive and don't seem to hold up very well. These are flocked but with a few black feathers added should look good. At $6.99 I think its a pretty good value.


At Fleet Farm, this time of year? Surprising and impressive! I doubt I'll be so lucky, but I'll have to check out our local FF.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Look for it in the decoy section of FF. The wolf they have has possibilities as well.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

moonwitchkitty said:


> doing my kitchen in Japanese art and folklore
> found another oni mask I'm getting it in orange
> View attachment 241864


Creepy... that would give me nightmares. lol


----------



## LairMistress

I can't add photos when viewing the mobile site, and I can't view the board choices from the app, so please bear with me for not posting this on the thread for thrift shopping. 

These are my half off purchases for the week. I plan on spookifying the clock.


----------



## LairMistress

A close up of the portrait


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ThePirateHouse said:


> Creepy... that would give me nightmares. lol


It is an Oni Japanese Demon mask, super creepy but will fit our atmosphere


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

printersdevil said:


> My 18 inch plastic cauldron just came in today. It should have been here last week, so I am really bummed. The woman did offer to refund me my money, but I hate to ship it back. I will just keep it. I will use it to complete the cauldron creep stirring witch. I am planning to makes several variations of large cauldrons in different scenes.
> It is pretty cool and a nice size. However, I still think I saw one larger than this at Party City last year.



There is a larger one. Party City and Halloween City (sister companies) sell: 

8 inch; 12 inch; 16 inch; 20 inch; and 22 inch ones.

I don't think they ship the 22 inch ones or even list them on their website. Only an in-store purchase. I have both the 20 and 22 inch ones and the extra 2 inches does visually make a difference and worth searching for. They sell out fast in the stores.


----------



## Si-cotik

Love the Oni mask moonwitchkitty...I've always wanted to do a Japanese theme because they have an awesome source of creepy, terrifying creatures in myth and legend. (and i'm an anime fan )


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks for the info GOS. I remember seeing one HUGE cauldron in Party City. I don't know why I didn't buy it. I will be watching for it or them. LOL

This one is 18 inches.

Do you remember the approximate price?

Do you have any pictures of yours?


----------



## printersdevil

Nice finds Lair Mistress!

I love the curio cabinet the most. What a cool witches shelf that would make.


----------



## LairMistress

Thanks! A friend of mine posted on FB, that she has a friend who is selling one just like it, in much better condition, for $5! I paid $2 for mine, and it needs fixing. The glass is missing, too. I'm hoping to get a Plexiglas panel or two, and put a scene on them, maybe .

Today, I was boring, and bought a bunch of PVC for candles and a fence. Finally! I had a few problems last year with kids wanting to mess with some props. Just goofing around, but still. 

I don't want anyone messing with the new animatronics!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Si-cotik said:


> Love the Oni mask moonwitchkitty...I've always wanted to do a Japanese theme because they have an awesome source of creepy, terrifying creatures in myth and legend. (and i'm an anime fan )


Anime is the bomb ♥


----------



## dawnski

Found a bow and arrows and this sign for my camp theme.








Couldn't pass up these statues. Will probably do some macabre paint job on it.


----------



## 22606

dawnski said:


> Couldn't pass up these statues. Will probably do some macabre paint job on it.
> View attachment 241926


Gloss or metallic black (the second is the darker of the two) makes statues 'pop' while still looking incredibly ominous. Another idea is to leave them white like that, but have them crying tears of blood. 

Everybody's finds are spectacular.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

beautiful where did you get the statue ?


----------



## dawnski

There is a resale store in my area called New Uses. People are always dropping stuff off, it's a pretty busy place. Have picked up a lot of cool stuff from them.



moonwitchkitty said:


> beautiful where did you get the statue ?


----------



## dawnski

I will have to look into the metallic black. Last week I picked up a large Shakespeare bust. I like the color (it has an earthy tone). But the hubby thought black would look better. I could totally see the tears of blood on these guys.



Garthgoyle said:


> Gloss or metallic black (the second is the darker of the two) makes statues 'pop' while still looking incredibly ominous. Another idea is to leave them white like that, but have them crying tears of blood.
> 
> Everybody's finds are spectacular.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

just beautiful


----------



## ooojen

dawnski said:


> ... Last week I picked up a large Shakespeare bust...


Kind of jealous (in a not-mean way)! I've been looking for a decently priced bust of Will.


----------



## dawnski

Oojen, my Shakespeare was a $10 find at a garage sale and it's nearly 2 feet tall. Couldn't believe it. Now if I can only find a similar deal for a bust of Edgar Allen Poe for the other side of my bookcase, I'll be in heaven. So what do you think? Should I keep this earthy tone or try black or copper or some other look? I just repainted my office. The wall behind is a dark grey. The accompanying pic may be too small but the majority of art images are femme fatales caught in various acts of wrongdoing. And for those of you who follow my crafts, the red ghost chair made it in this room too. Turning it into my own macabre sanctuary.


----------



## ooojen

He's wonderful, dawnski! I love him just the way he is! If it were my prop, I might try just an extremely light wash of unnaturally pale blue-white to very slightly highlight the irises of the eyes (leaving the pupils alone). The pupils on the eyes are fairly creepy as they are. Tears of blood would certainly bring attention to them!


----------



## spookydave

I'd go with an aged look, like it's been outside for centuries, minus the bird poop of course, lol. either way that's very cool.


----------



## spookydave

I got two of these in the mail today






and got this also (thx diabolik) for my coffin riser dude. I'm excited to get going on that project!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

dawnski said:


> Oojen, my Shakespeare was a $10 find at a garage sale and it's nearly 2 feet tall. Couldn't believe it. Now if I can only find a similar deal for a bust of Edgar Allen Poe for the other side of my bookcase, I'll be in heaven. So what do you think? Should I keep this earthy tone or try black or copper or some other look? I just repainted my office. The wall behind is a dark grey. The accompanying pic may be too small, but the majority of art images are femme fatales caught in various acts of wrongdoing. And for those of you who follow my crafts, the red ghost chair made it in this room too. Turning it into my own macabre sanctuary.
> View attachment 241940
> 
> View attachment 241941


love the masked chihuahua


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer

I got this in the mail the other day:










It's a Halloween hamster named Spooky.


----------



## IshWitch

LairMistress I have that same candelabra! My mom bought it for me at s thrift store we were at several years ago. I kept going back to it then putting it back and so she said how much I wanted it so she would buy it. I think was $20 or $25 which to me was too much. Even though it is solid brass! Love you Mom!


----------



## LairMistress

That's so cool, Ishwitch! I passed it up a couple of times, myself. Finally, I decided that I could put it on the seance table.


----------



## wdragon209

Nothing too exciting today: cheesecloth from Walmart, faux flowers and candles from Dollar Tree. Luckily, I had my sister who kept me on my budget.


----------



## Bethany

Finally hit the Saver's!! And boy am I glad I did!! came to Ohio for a visit. I picked up one of those 36"? Barbie's & a Bratz head that has half the body & arms they were $4.99 each!! The bratz is going to be a fortune teller, perhaps in one of my skeleton boxes 

Also picked up a complete Disney Monopoly game for $2.99


----------



## Neuf350Z

Picked up two of these from Dollar Tree today. They're 12" tall. I'll probably use at least one of them with a pirate-themed tombstone.


----------



## IshWitch

Thanks! A friend of mine posted on FB, that she has a friend who is selling one just like it, in much better condition, for $5! I paid $2 for mine, and it needs fixing. The glass is missing, too. I'm hoping to get a Plexiglas panel or two, and put a scene on them, maybe .<br />
<br />
Today, I was boring, and bought a bunch of PVC for candles and a fence. Finally! I had a few problems last year with kids wanting to mess with some props. Just goofing around, but still. <br />
<br />
I don't want anyone messing with the new animatronics!

Get some cheap alarms from DT and attach them to the prop and ground. If they are moved it will set them off. That'll scare them good and they'll think twice for the next time.


----------



## kakugori

I'm acquiring things for summer haunting, including some Reel Creations alcohol activated makeup. Most of this stuff is terribly expensive, but these seem like a great option for single colors. I'm hoping it works like I want it to, and stays put in the heat.


----------



## IshWitch

I'm gong to get a box of each of these, saw them today at the reStore. 6 in a box, the landscape is $20 for a box and the other is $15. Didn't get them today because wanted to see what we could do with them first! LoL


----------



## moonwitchkitty

should be getting these in this week


----------



## kittyvibe

Got this on ebay for $30  Now I need cheap hands XD


----------



## kittyvibe

Got this on ebay for $30  Now I need cheap hands XD

View attachment 242192


----------



## creepymagic

I saw this at a garage sale, Its a Halloween treat holder and the lady was using it to sell suckers for a quarter. I asked if it was for sale and she said no, then to make matters worse James (my son - www.jameshalloweenparty.com) bought two suckers for a quarter each. I asked the lady if she would mind if I took a picture of it so I could do a google image search and if I got lucky might find the source. She must have took pity on me and decided to sell it anyway, and she tossed in a couple suckers to boot. I need a few more of these for around the house, the candy holder is deep and big and will hold odd shaped items that don't fit into the little "pans" they put on some of the animated figures to hold treats. It is built very well out of metal with bolts bigger than the ones in my car. If anyone knows where I can find more of these please let me know, think they are awesome.


----------



## spookydave

ooooo kittyvibe that waaay cool, and a good deal! Check out ghost ride productions, they have some cool hands, not very cheap though,lol, 39 bucks.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Got these for our CarnEvil theme. Has anyone creeped these out before?


----------



## spookydave

Hahaha I've never seen those before, pretty cool. Shouldn't be too difficult though.


----------



## IshWitch

Got these for $12 yesterday at the Key thrift







That's a silver lamé ball gown


----------



## Bethany

IshWitch said:


> Got these for $12 yesterday at the Key thrift
> View attachment 242196
> 
> That's a silver lamé ball gown


I need that Silver Lame ball gown for next year!!


----------



## IshWitch

Also got a rotary club cog and a video picture frame but having trouble posting the pic of those.

Then at the reStore we picked up some other odds and ends. This is all for our sci fi kitsch theme


----------



## IshWitch

I was going to cut it up, but hmmm...it might be your size.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's some great stuff guys! 
@Kittyvibe, I have always loved the look of Swamp Witch. Whatever you do with her she will creep the kids out.
@CreepyMagic, that little monster server is so cute. The little ones will find him approachable. I always try to think of them and not make everything scary. Nice find.
@ThePirateHouse, lots of potential for creeping them up for CarnEvil. The clown for sure can be made scarier looking. If you added more human eyes to him (thinking cut out cardboard for insert of 3D-ish eyeballs, half sticking out behind, half in front), I'm sure that would be a start. There's always the inserting of LEDs there too with mechanics of wires and battery behind. I kind of like giving him a ping pong ball nose that gets illuminated. If the LED for the nose (and the nose ball are thin enough) it should also cast light on the eyeballs. The bucket toss could be painted with red paint partially on the inside of the bucket and also so it drips down like blood on the front bucket edges (don't cover the point value). Bloody fingers could be the item to toss in them. Being more cylindrical it actually might be harder to get them to stay in the bucket if it lands there. Eyeballs would be another possibilty and would be good for bouncing out of the cup. Don't want to make it too easy for people to score points!
@Ishwitch, wow that is a really beautiful ball gown. Instead of cutting it up I'd be more inclined to stitching on cobwebs and things like that. If you make it a prom dress you could add a creepy shoulder/waist sash saying "prom queen, Miss Halloween 2015" or something better. And if so inclined add blood to the sash for a bit of gore without affecting the dress.


----------



## IshWitch

I was thinking about that, too, GoS. I really hate "ruining" stuff if there isn't anything wrong with it at the start. Have no problem messing something up more if it is already tore up a bit. LoL


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That's some great stuff guys!
> @Kittyvibe, I have always loved the look of Swamp Witch. Whatever you do with her she will creep the kids out.
> @CreepyMagic, that little monster server is so cute. The little ones will find him approachable. I always try to think of them and not make everything scary. Nice find.
> @ThePirateHouse, lots of potential for creeping them up for CarnEvil. The clown for sure can be made scarier looking. If you added more human eyes to him (thinking cut out cardboard for insert of 3D-ish eyeballs, half sticking out behind, half in front), I'm sure that would be a start. There's always the inserting of LEDs there too with mechanics of wires and battery behind. I kind of like giving him a ping pong ball nose that gets illuminated. If the LED for the nose (and the nose ball are thin enough) it should also cast light on the eyeballs. The bucket toss could be painted with red paint partially on the inside of the bucket and also so it drips down like blood on the front bucket edges (don't cover the point value). Bloody fingers could be the item to toss in them. Being more cylindrical it actually might be harder to get them to stay in the bucket if it lands there. Eyeballs would be another possibilty and would be good for bouncing out of the cup. Don't want to make it too easy for people to score points!
> @Ishwitch, wow that is a really beautiful ball gown. Instead of cutting it up I'd be more inclined to stitching on cobwebs and things like that. If you make it a prom dress you could add a creepy shoulder/waist sash saying "prom queen, Miss Halloween 2015" or something better. And if so inclined add blood to the sash for a bit of gore without affecting the dress.


Great ideas! Especially love the blood dripping down. I think I have some gel window clings that look like blood that might just work. Thank You!


----------



## printersdevil

Wow great finds everyone. Love the candy holder figure. Very unique. That silver lame dress is to die for. Bethany I am also keeping an open for things for you for the big 25 party! 

The Pirate House check out Haunted Props. They have some really cool masks and things on sale for great prices. 

Kittyvibe I want a mask like that! She has a different look from all my witches. Did they have others? Great price, too.


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks peeps :3 
~printersdevil, sadly the seller only sold the one, they had photography equipment for sale but thats it, a new seller with 2 feedbacks and the item was a bit lower but someone bid it up last minute, coulda had it for $20, but $30 was still cool. I like that the eyes are uncut for wearing, I noticed on the makers website you have the option to leave as is or cut for wearing, pretty cool. Wish all mask sellers had this option when ordering.

Here she is with a green paintjob and milky eyes, I would have perfered that one, as most my witches are green, I have only one fleshtone colored, so I guess now my one wont be the odd witchy in the bunch. XD

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:92/ID:1/Group:1/index.html

heres a page to all their witch masks, so unique and you can choose to have the eyes cut for wearing or not, I want Grizelda someday :3

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Group/Group:11/ID:1/index.html


----------



## printersdevil

I am familiar with the website, but thanks. I have her marked as a want. You got a great deal.

I believe that the cutting also refers to the back of the mask to allow it to go over a head as opposed to a styro head.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Had to order one of these holders. Looks like a snake in the making to me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

It Does resemble a snake to me too. Definitely you'd have some useful framework there and a place to put something inside as well. Tablecraft is carried in HomeGoods/TJMaxx. I wonder if it will show up there.


----------



## IshWitch

I'm bummed that I can't get pictures to post.  I keep trying but even turning my cell on and off isn't helping. Grrr


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Ordered this banner from OTC. Love how it looks and for $26 may have to get another style.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

printersdevil said:


> Wow great finds everyone. Love the candy holder figure. Very unique. That silver lame dress is to die for. Bethany I am also keeping an open for things for you for the big 25 party!
> 
> The Pirate House check out Haunted Props. They have some really cool masks and things on sale for great prices.
> 
> Kittyvibe I want a mask like that! She has a different look from all my witches. Did they have others? Great price, too.


Thank you for the tip on Haunted Props. Went to the site but boy their shipping costs seem really high. Very cool merchandise though.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I scored this spider/witch at an estate sale this past weekend.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I scored this spider/witch at an estate sale this past weekend.

View attachment 242366


View attachment 242367


----------



## coxboy316

Picked up a few more things from thrift store this past weekend.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I picked-up three full sets of Burger Kings 2001 Simpson light-up toys along with 10 each of one of the flyers that came with the happy meals. They are going to look great in my display case beside my collection of McDonald Halloween McNugget Buddies. Paid $23 for all three sets...I'm a happy camper.


----------



## printersdevil

I love that triangle thing with the stars and moons. A lot of awesome finds!


----------



## spookydave

It's funny, we just took one to the goodwill ! Hahaha never thought to use it for Halloween, getting old sux,lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great stuff in photos on this page! PLN, I really like the spider/witch. Did you find two of them  (just poking fun at the double post). Coxboy, like the clown. Is it a hanging prop? You've been finding some cool stuff out there. I can see that footlocker or something like it in my zombie military base set up. I'll have to remember that. Would be a great way to add setting while hiding sound or projector. Stringy Jack, I think you hit the jackpot on the Simpsons items. Looks like some collector was parting with some of his items. Nice find and cool that they light up too.


----------



## printersdevil

Spooky Dave, if you are talking about the stars and moon thing, run to Goodwill and buy it back. I want. LOL

BTW, is it a light? Whatever it is it is cool for fortune tellers.


----------



## IshWitch

I like the pyramid thing, too!


----------



## spookydave

ya, you put a candle in it and it casts some pretty cool shadows around the room... oops.


----------



## Ellie13

I found a new drylock. It is supposed to be extreme waterproof and it is white and smooth and tint able. I am using it on skelly hands and the hood of a white reaper./ ghost of Christmas past.


----------



## coxboy316

I had to kill some time before a dinner date yesterday so I said why not stop at goodwill to do it. So I found another gumball machine to use in the concession area and also some more cauldrons, possibly to use in some sort of game where the kids through ingredients into the cauldrons.


----------



## IshWitch

Going on a hunt, let's see what we find


----------



## IshWitch

Still won't let me post pics. I just don't get it.


----------



## spookydave

scored these guys last week, got them today, I was surprised to see them all dressed!! the girl even has fishnets on hahaha, very pleased with this score!!


----------



## IshWitch

That's really cool! How much?


----------



## spookydave

135.00 plus shipping , I think


----------



## im the goddess

spookydave said:


> scored these guys last week, got them today, I was surprised to see them all dressed!! the girl even has fishnets on hahaha, very pleased with this score!!


Who in the heck got rid of their Pose n Stays? Where did you find them? ebay?


----------



## im the goddess

double post sorry


----------



## spookydave

yup ebay, that's exactly what I thought, and only 1 other bidder, love scoring a good deal, that makes 6 altogether for 220 bucks, yay me,lol


----------



## im the goddess

Maybe I need to bring the bigger car to the MNT next weekend and score me some skellies. Ooops did I type that out loud? BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## spookydave

hahaha, you never know...


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, what a buy on the Pose and Stay skeletons. I never find things like that on ebay.

Coxboy, that big cauldron is quite a find. There are some of us on here that would love it. 

Great deals everyone!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

spookydave said:


> 135.00 plus shipping , I think



Cool offseason buy there. Basically Costco pricing (except for shipping). I like that the previous owners left them dressed in the box. Never thought to store them that way.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great score you got there spookydave


----------



## WitchyKitty

Omgoodness! How lucky to find pose n stay skellies!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

im the goddess said:


> Who in the heck got rid of their Pose n Stays? Where did you find them? ebay?


Exactly? who would do this? and they are dressed no less...and cute clothes too ! I love them spookydave


----------



## printersdevil

I would kill for find like that!!! I wonder why they got rid of them?


----------



## spookydave

It's ok, they went to a good home!


----------



## geige

So excited, we went to a Habitat for Humanity restore and I scored all of this for $15!!!  I hate that I missed out on the hands and torso's but I am excited for the body parts I got


----------



## creepymagic

While at Past Tense Antique in Lapeer MI we did pick up some interesting items. My highest recommendations for this fine establishment.

The first is a tombstone for Bill Gaites, “the man with two brains” and a very looong lifespan according to the tombstone. My son loved this tombstone and used his own money to buy it which is rare.








My wife loved the antiques they had but also loved this coffin garland because the coffins were actually made from wood and not cheap plastic so it should hang really well.








The skeleton with black cat decoration is actually large magnets and while the package says its design is for the refrigerator we thought it would look good on our furnace since we don’t really do too much with the furnace (IE paper decorations on a furnace do not sound like a good idea, nor do plastic things stuck on the furnace with different adhesives). This item was half off!















This skeleton breaking out of a barred window was half price (about $5) and looks great, we just need a good place to hang it.








A really cool mirror that looks awesome caught Mom’s eye. It looks very creepy and gothic but its actually quite light and made from mylar and foam with a gold colored chain to hang it by. Where ever we hang the mirror it looks good so we probably will buy some more next visit.


----------



## creepymagic

Past Tense Antique is a fun place to visit, complete with a friendly staff, a general store, a cider mill restaurant, and year round Halloween display on the second floor. It does not look anything like a Halloween store from the outside.


----------



## 22606

Very cool. From the outside, the place looks like out in Romeo or Armada... Speaking of, have you ever visited Tillson Street during October, creepymagic? I know that it is more of a drive from where you are at, but if you have not, it is certainly worth checking out if you feel like making the trek sometime. Nearly the entire block gets into decorating. Here is the actual website and these are some photos that I took in 2013.

Excellent scores, one and all.


----------



## spookydave

Awesome finds creepy, really like that mirror, cool pics garth, looks like a cool place to visit!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

geige said:


> So excited, we went to a Habitat for Humanity restore and I scored all of this for $15!!!  I hate that I missed out on the hands and torso's but I am excited for the body parts I got


We donated all of our kitchen appliances to ReStore when we were remodeling our kitchen, and DH has done volunteer work on a house through his company on weekends for them, but we've never been to a store. No locations really close to us. I thought it was all construction related items they got in. So very shocked at the mannequin parts and halloween items. Very cool! And for only $15!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Creepy Magic what a cool place. The owners must love halloween to have a permanent display there. Do they do special stuff come halloween?

Love the garland.


----------



## Paint It Black

Found this neat metal sign at the high school rummage sale yesterday. Not sure what the chains are for, LOL.


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Found this neat metal sign at the high school rummage sale yesterday. Not sure what the chains are for, LOL.


Gotta keep those bats from flying away when they should be _working_, y'know? That is a fantastic sign, PIB.


----------



## creepymagic

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Creepy Magic what a cool place. The owners must love halloween to have a permanent display there. Do they do special stuff come halloween?
> 
> Love the garland.


Hi, they have a fall festival and also Past Tense After Dark, I have put the links below.

http://www.pasttensecountry.com/#!fall-festival/c1j11

http://pasttenseafterdark.com/


----------



## spookydave

Got this stuff in the mail this morning, a witch light, a wire foam cutter,a cast iron sign for my cemetery columns, and aluminum beams for animating props.


----------



## Bethany

Got the monkey at an auction, the bratz doll will become a fortune teller, the vampire head is concrete & the tombstone lights up and makes sounds.


----------



## Bethany

Got the Betsy Johnson Pin set at auction for $4, bottle at flea market, antique candle holder with snuffer was a gift & the "wine cabinet" at thrift store for $15. Think it will make a nice witch's cabinet for Halloween. THe wine cubbies are removable!! Bonus!


----------



## chromachord

spookydave said:


> scored these guys last week, got them today, I was surprised to see them all dressed!! the girl even has fishnets on hahaha, very pleased with this score!!
> View attachment 242449
> View attachment 242450


SpookyDave, amazing find! Man, we never run into stuff like that here.


----------



## spookydave

Bethany!! Awesome Nosferatu head, can I have it? hahaha


----------



## ooojen

Nice haul Bethany! The concrete Nosferatu and the candle holder are my personal favorites, but they're all great!


----------



## Gemmy Haunt Guy

On Saturday, I bought my son a Gemmy life size animated Hannibal Lecter, a rising reaper, a Gemmy crawling zombie,and a pop up corpse for $125 at a craigslist deal.


----------



## BlueFrog

So, fellow haunters, I ask you: What is this thing? What is it likely to do if I feed it some batteries? Why did I buy it?! (Made by Gemmy, I'm guessing a Caddyshack gopher? - and if so, wasn't there someone looking for gophers?)


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score GHG, I've found deals on props on CL but not that many of that quality for that price, congrats!


----------



## printersdevil

I got the Dropping Head Witch today that I bought from a forum member. The box is huge and heavy. I don't have time to put her together tonight, but here is her head. She is a beauty.


----------



## nos4a2

The Gemmy Old Witch I picked up on Ebay for $90 arrived yesterday. She's great!


----------



## Saki.Girl

nos4a2 said:


> The Gemmy Old Witch I picked up on Ebay for $90 arrived yesterday. She's great!
> View attachment 242816


I have her she is so cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> I got the Dropping Head Witch today that I bought from a forum member. The box is huge and heavy. I don't have time to put her together tonight, but here is her head. She is a beauty.
> View attachment 242812
> 
> View attachment 242813


she looks very cool great score


----------



## Bethany

That looks like a hamster LOL more likely from the KIA Soul car commercial. 
Please let me know what transpires from the insertion of batteries.


----------



## Saki.Girl

More avon cap code glass I collect will be fantastic for next year's dinner halloween party. 
Now to find plates


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> So, fellow haunters, I ask you: What is this thing? What is it likely to do if I feed it some batteries? Why did I buy it?! (Made by Gemmy, I'm guessing a Caddyshack gopher? - and if so, wasn't there someone looking for gophers?)


An unholy abomination that will devour the batteries, along with your poor, misbegotten soul. Just go ahead and admit that you were glad to finally stumble upon one of those and be able to end the frantic search I want to say that it may be from the line of goofy rapping critters that reappear from the shadows of mediocrity every once in a while, based mostly on that fantastic knit hat, though I am also simply grasping at straws here...

Superb purchases.


----------



## ReelSore

Ordered 50 9V battery connectors for some red eye's looking at you in the darkness. Making those this weekend. Just part of the little things for one to look and wonder while standing in line to get into the haunt. Will post picture when I'm done somewhere on this maze of threads. lol.


----------



## spookydave

Got this today, 2800 lumens, gonna use it for some digital decorating, maybe a window scene or some ghosts rising from my cemetery. Best part... FIFTEEN bucks,hahaha love it!!


----------



## coxboy316

Good will got me again. Bought another inflatable. This time $11.00 also picked up this light up pumpkin.


----------



## Saki.Girl

coxboy316 said:


> Good will got me again. Bought another inflatable. This time $11.00 also picked up this light up pumpkin.
> View attachment 242887
> View attachment 242888
> View attachment 242889


love both of these


----------



## moonbaby345

That pumpkin is badass!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yeah I'm loving the look of that pumpkin Coxboy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> So, fellow haunters, I ask you: What is this thing? What is it likely to do if I feed it some batteries? Why did I buy it?! (Made by Gemmy, I'm guessing a Caddyshack gopher? - and if so, wasn't there someone looking for gophers?)


Cool looking find BlueFrog. Doesn't exactly remind me of Caddyshack but could be wrong. Very well could be playing the theme song. Can't say I've seen it before, but then again Gemmy has produced seemingly millions of these kinds of animated things. 

Thinking maybe you might be remembering me as a recent gopher poster. I bought the golf club covers in the gopher style for my Wacky Clown prop set up. Have you put batteries in it yet? Curious what it does. Almost looks like it might dance around. If you decide you want to part with it, please let me know.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

creepymagic said:


> Hi, they have a fall festival and also Past Tense After Dark, I have put the links below.
> 
> http://www.pasttensecountry.com/#!fall-festival/c1j11
> 
> http://pasttenseafterdark.com/


Too bad we moved away from the Midwest. Looks like they do a great fall/halloween production for the area. Where we live now we don't really get fall like that with all the trees and leaves changing color so really enjoyed the photos. Hope your post here introduces them to some local Michigan/Northern Indiana-Ohio families who were unfamiliar with them. Great to see places like this and want them to do well.


----------



## cai88

My Midwest/Ghostride haul

2 sets of joints from Spiderhill Prop works plus the caretaker set.
2 gallons of Creepin Fog by master Fog
Firefly machine
my mini crypt from the make and take
plaque from make and take
Haunter Supply casket brackets
Fright Props motor
Art to Zombies bloody hatchet
fun wooden crossbows
various costume stuff
Ghostride caretaker hands, kung fu hands and boots

also have a laser vortex in green on the way and a very cool pumpkin from Distortions


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow looking at that photo those hands reached out and grabbed me!! What's the box that has "fire" on it? And your make n take came out fabulous.


----------



## Deadna

coxboy316 said:


> Good will got me again. Bought another inflatable. This time $11.00 also picked up this light up pumpkin.
> View attachment 242887
> View attachment 242888
> View attachment 242889


I found one of those pumpkins too the other day. I was thinking it would look neat covered in the modgepodge/cottonball treatment.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

spookydave said:


> Got this today, 2800 lumens, gonna use it for some digital decorating, maybe a window scene or some ghosts rising from my cemetery. Best part... FIFTEEN bucks,hahaha love it!!
> View attachment 242852


Where did you find it for $15 SD?


----------



## IshWitch

You got a firefly machine!?! Dang! I want one so bad! I kept going back to look at them at Halloween Extreme. So cool! Excellent haul!


----------



## cai88

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow looking at that photo those hands reached out and grabbed me!! What's the box that has "fire" on it? And your make n take came out fabulous.


The box with Fire on it is a Firefly lightning controller. The make and takes were awesome! I can't wait to put my crypt together and paint it. We all brought them home flat so they would be easier for travel.


----------



## spookydave

Ebay, sniped it at the last second, hahaha


----------



## spookydave

Ya scorpion, if you look for ones that were used in an office or school, you can get them cheap cuz they're all beat up and nobody wants them, except the smart haunters lookin for a good deal , hahaha


----------



## 22606

Awesome haul, cai88.

My new, bowling ball-sized buddy from HomeGoods:


----------



## spookydave

That's cool garthgoyle, looks heavy too.


----------



## 22606

spookydave said:


> That's cool garthgoyle, looks heavy too.


Thanks, Dave. It definitely has some heft, but it was not like lifting a baby elephant, as I had expected


----------



## spookydave

Colonel Mustard did it in the study... with a giant skull, hahahahaha


----------



## Windborn

One of the haunters that lives near us is moving - which means we got goodies!













SOME of the tombstones and grave busters!







assorted lights







cool sign and in the boxes TWO crank ghosts







and most exciting a Firefly two channel lightning simulator and a Hurricane 1300 fogger!! *flails*
Also got two gallons of Froggys Bog Fog, some fog scent and some other random bits


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

spookydave said:


> Ebay, sniped it at the last second, hahaha


Ha! Nice, I was in a bidding war yesterday for a panapet vintage radio from the 70s and someone outbid me at the last second


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Windborn, aside from getting first dibs on your neighbor's halloween treasure trove, by the looks of things he had you are probably going to miss him in the neighborhood. I would say I don't think any of my neighbors have anything like what he did. We'd be the exception on our street and one or two neighbors on a few streets over decorate pretty well too. Nice pick up there!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Windborn, nice haul hopefully the price was right


----------



## spookydave

That's great windborn, some really nice stuff!!


----------



## Windborn

Got everything pictured and a bunch of other stuff for under $500. Got to figure out where to put the crank ghosts since we don't have dormers like the neighbor did - may build a "cage" out of pvc to hang them in. 
Been wanting to try different lights so the firefly and the lights that came with it are gonna be fun to play with.


----------



## coxboy316

Awesome haul Windborn


----------



## creepymagic

Dearborn MI had a huge garage sale this weekend in their historic district, I came away with these items for $6, not a high percentage of Halloween considering how many garage sales there were, perhaps the Halloween stuff went earlier.


----------



## lbc

Just ordered this to put at the top of the stairs I don't want people to use. I think she will do afine job!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

lbc said:


> Just ordered this to put at the top of the stairs I don't want people to use. I think she will do afine job!
> View attachment 243138


She looks like she will do a good job of keeping people from using those stairs, congrats on a nice buy


----------



## printersdevil

creepymagic, I love that cauldron witch and the tree. Great stuff.

lbc, she is awesome. What is her name? I looked at some things at hauntedprops.com but their shipping is very expensive.


----------



## ReelSore

Well I have ran out of room for any future Halloween stuff so........









Problem solved this weekend, it's 10 foot by 12 foot, now have plenty of room for a few more years. Took yesterday, to get floor level and squared, and took most of today to finish everything else.


----------



## lbc

The Further Witch is one of the custom gore props on sale for 25% off at HauntedProps.com until July 1st. It is still pricey, but it was love at first sight. I was charged $25 for shipping, but I am in the same state as Haunted Props. The prop is made by www.corpsemakerfx.com, and they can be found on Facebook at www.facebook.com/ACorpseMaker1.


----------



## printersdevil

That is not a bad price for shipping for a big prop. I was thinking of ordering a small 20 inch tall dragon on their clearance for $10 and the shipping was like 3 times that for it. I was shocked.

Your prop is awesome.


----------



## lbc

So far this year Haunted Props shipping fees have been reasonable. A few weeks ago I order the Little Monster Prop and from clearance the Manhole Monster Prop. Shipping was about $10 for both items. One came priority mail and the other came UPS. Though they didn't weigh much, Manhole Monster is about 20 inches in diameter and it came in a large box.

Last year I ordered the Lurching Werewolf early in the season and shipping was about $20. Later in the season I priced it again and shipping had more than doubled. At the time I thought the increase might have been because the first item had been in stock and shipped from New York where I lived, and later in the season the shipping might have been the rate to drop ship from Morris in North Carolina. But the Further Witch is a made-to-order prop that I believe ships out of California and the fee is reasonable. Hopefully the shipping rates remain at their new lower rates for the entire season.


----------



## coxboy316

A few more props purchased this past weekend.







Found another Cauldron







Can make this into a lantern







Going to make this into a plant with Eyes







Going to see how this works as a crystal ball for fortune teller


----------



## im the goddess

I ordered these yesterday for my grave digger. I'm using the head Bethene sent me in a reaper exchange.

http://www.ghostride.com/body-parts/hands/caretaker-hands-pair-fresh-finish.html


----------



## printersdevil

I got this awesome eye pendant in today. It is polymer clay.









It came from www.dameofthedead.com she does awesome work.


----------



## im the goddess

Printer, that looks like a dragon eye. Are you using it for the witches or the fortune tellers? Or perhaps the wizards?


----------



## printersdevil

Wizard, I think. Yes. this is one of her dragon eyes. I love it. I am thinking about making it a display under a cloche. Maybe some famous dragon eye????


----------



## IshWitch

A fellow haunter is thinning out their stuff because doing a new theme. $35 for 4 strobes and 2 foggers, she threw in the alien mask. Any tips on how to repair it?


----------



## spookydave

Got these today from grandinroad. an orange fire and ice light, a fire and ice lantern, and the specimen frames.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice stuff ish witch. I don't know anything about repairing masks. Hopefully someone will come along and help you.

I love that fire and ice spotlight and lantern. I think I am going to buy one of the spotlights.


----------



## McCall72

I bought a Haunted House pinball machine!

Really excited as I'd been looking for one of these for a while!


----------



## McCall72

Here's the video link to what one looks like, this is not my particular machine just an example. I bought this thing right in the middle of me moving! Ahhhhh! I had to jump on it though as these machines are already rare and this one was just an hour away from me.


----------



## Si-cotik

oooh. love the pinball machine...afraid to ask how much it set you back!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

That is one sweet pinball machine, reminds of the days before video games


----------



## im the goddess

love the pinball machine.


----------



## Saki.Girl

more avon cape cod glass yaaa my Halloween dinner parties will look wicked with this glass


----------



## MorganaMourning

Saki.Girl - LOVE the plates. I collect these too. My mom was cleaning out some old boxes and came across the pickle/olive dish. She let me take it when she saw how much I liked it. My sister just gave me the bell. She only paid $2.00 for it. 
You are right. Your dinner will look awesome with those on the table!


----------



## Bethany

Picked up a pumpkin pail, a cool bottle with cork, a box of small glass jars with lids, 49 empty cd cases & a dress for my "my size barbie". It is a girl's long white dress with embroidered flowers & beading. Everything is white.  Total amount spend yesterday less than $15.


----------



## McCall72

Si-cotik said:


> oooh. love the pinball machine...afraid to ask how much it set you back!


The Haunted House pinball machines are all over the map value wise. I've seen them go for as low as 800 and for as high as 6000. Mine set me back 2500 which I thought was fair because it's in really nice condition and had the electronics and sound board updated. I was lucky that it was only an hour down the road from me as in the months past I've been prepared to drive 11 to 13 hours for one in not as nice of condition.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the pinball machine, too.

I picked up some nice potion bottles+---two in beautiful green and a good sized piece of velvet.

I have a back seat full of things that I picked up recently. I need to go through it and take some pics. I have forgotten what all I found that I couldn't live without. lol

Hubby went to get donuts this morning and came in and told me that I needed to clean my car out and bring all that junk in---no need to sneak it in---his words.


----------



## Saki.Girl

MorganaMourning said:


> Saki.Girl - LOVE the plates. I collect these too. My mom was cleaning out some old boxes and came across the pickle/olive dish. She let me take it when she saw how much I liked it. My sister just gave me the bell. She only paid $2.00 for it.
> You are right. Your dinner will look awesome with those on the table!


Thank you  I want to fine dinner plates that are not costing a arm and leg


----------



## Si-cotik

love the Avon glass...I've always wanted the carnival glass (also known as depressions glass) especially the black ones


----------



## spookydave

how about a spleen...muhahahaha


----------



## grim gravely

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 243279
> 
> 
> more avon cape cod glass yaaa my Halloween dinner parties will look wicked with this glass


Love those plates.


----------



## Saki.Girl

More cape cod glass came. One bowl got broken  but these made it.


----------



## IshWitch

Where are you finding them saki?


----------



## Saki.Girl

IshWitch said:


> Where are you finding them saki?


I buy them off ebay mostly


----------



## coxboy316

I found this little guy today at goodwill.








"Fast as fast can be. You will never catch me!"


----------



## BlueFrog

coxboy316, the depths of my jealousy are measureless to man! What did you pay for that wicked little jackalope? They are a lot harder to mount than they look and that looks to be a nice one.


----------



## whichypoo

I always wanted a jackalope so cool


----------



## coxboy316

It was only $15


----------



## punkineater

coxboy316 said:


> I found this little guy today at goodwill.
> View attachment 243405
> 
> 
> "Fast as fast can be. You will never catch me!"


I'm green with envy Seriously. Great freakin' find!


----------



## 22606

coxboy316 said:


> I found this little guy today at goodwill.
> View attachment 243405
> 
> 
> "Fast as fast can be. You will never catch me!"


My uncle managed to hunt a jackalope years ago. Between the two of you, though you did not do the shooting, they are probably now extinct Neat find, coxboy316. Sad to say, I can do a pretty good impression of the little bugger, even if my normal voice is _much_ lower


----------



## printersdevil

I bought two witches from spinechiller awhile back. He held them for me until I could get them since I have been buying so many. lol He mailed the first one weeks ago and the other is set to ship next week when he comes into the states to save on shipping. He sent me a pic of another one that I am also adding. She is a cutey. Not sure about the body, but I love the headl

I actually will now have four from him because saki sold me one that she got from him. They are all different and ones I have not seen other places.








This is one of the original two that will be heading south soon.









This is the skelly witch that I got a few weeks ago from him.









This is the one I bought from him via saki. LOL She is well traveled!!! She has blonde hair and I love her.









This is the one he sent me a pic of and I am adding.


----------



## boobird

Printersdevil - love the skelly witch!


----------



## mommiemae

Yesterday at the thrift shop I got a pitcher that looks like a jack o lantern with a little ghost on it, and a ceramic teddy bear dressed as a ghost. It looks like it used to light up, but the light fixture is gone. I also found a mug with a witch on it, and an electric Mickey Mouse Jack o'Lantern. My son wanted it and wouldn't let me leave the store without it.


----------



## bobzilla

Cool stuff everyone!
I FOUND THESE TWO GUYS AT THE FLEA MARKET FOR A DOLLAR.
Bought them for a friend who likes vintage Halloween Stuff.


----------



## IshWitch

Hey Saki Girl!

Saw some cape today 
4 cups @ $2.50 each, 4 saucers for $15, and 4 plates for $16
Large platter $40
Candy bowl $15
Here's the platter with the little bowl on it, it has a metal handle.


----------



## geige

Found this today while up visiting my momma...we are hitting the flea market tomorrow


----------



## 22606

bobzilla said:


> I FOUND THESE TWO GUYS AT THE FLEA MARKET FOR A DOLLAR.
> Bought them for a friend who likes vintage Halloween Stuff.


Guys sure are selling themselves for very little there... You could probably fetch at least $5 Seriously, the picture is not showing, bobzilla 

Neat purchases, everyone.


----------



## geige

Found these for my curiosity cabinet today


----------



## Saki.Girl

IshWitch said:


> Hey Saki Girl!
> 
> Saw some cape today
> 4 cups @ $2.50 each, 4 saucers for $15, and 4 plates for $16
> Large platter $40
> Candy bowl $15
> Here's the platter with the little bowl on it, it has a metal handle.
> View attachment 243463


Those price are to high lol I go for killer deals cause I am cheap lol the plats and plater are cool but not sure thise are avon cape cod glass the pattern is missing


----------



## IshWitch

Saki.Girl said:


> Those price are to high lol I go for killer deals cause I am cheap lol the plats and plater are cool but not sure thise are avon cape cod glass the pattern is missing


I thought they were way high as well. Not the best pic. It is an antique store in the mall. They have an amazing display of Vaseline in a cabinet with black lights. I drool over it everytime I go. I did buy a marble bowl. Matches hubby's bowl and pestle.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

McCall72 said:


> Here's the video link to what one looks like, this is not my particular machine just an example. I bought this thing right in the middle of me moving! Ahhhhh! I had to jump on it though as these machines are already rare and this one was just an hour away from me.


I've never seen that before, but haven't played pinball in years. I love the lit display and the rooms of the house. Very cool!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Look what I found tonight in San Jose, CA! Saw this store front in a shopping center we drove into. The store looks like it has been vacant for a while and last fall it was in fact a Spirit Halloween (bought my Coat Rack guy there). The sign was probably left over from last year and never taken down, but still was exciting to see tonight all the same! 










Actually the more I look at the window the more I think the signage was placed on the outside of the window, so maybe it was recently put up. Sign looks pretty clean and unfaded. Is SH hiring already???


----------



## MonsterGuts

coxboy316 said:


> I found this little guy today at goodwill.
> View attachment 243405
> 
> 
> "Fast as fast can be. You will never catch me!"


What a great score!!! I would have snapped that up too. 

-Kat


----------



## doto

I was fortunate to meet a wonderful lady on the weekend. She and her husband ran Ottawa's premier home haunt until the sudden passing of her husband in the summer of 2009. They had given and sold a number of items to close friends shortly after his death but she is now looking to sell some of the remaining items. 

I was able to purchase a 2-bar pneumatic lunger armature with air cylinder and Picoboo FI-105 controller for a very nice price on the condition that I send her photos of the new character I create with it.


----------



## creepymagic

We picked this guy up from a family who's haunter had past away. I have no idea what its called, it is flat in the back. If anyone could ID it that would be great. I kind of like the guy and would love to know who manufactured it and if they have others like it.


----------



## grim gravely

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Look what I found tonight in San Jose, CA! Saw this store front in a shopping center we drove into. The store looks like it has been vacant for a while and last fall it was in fact a Spirit Halloween (bought my Coat Rack guy there). The sign was probably left over from last year and never taken down, but still was exciting to see tonight all the same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the more I look at the window the more I think the signage was placed on the outside of the window, so maybe it was recently put up. Sign looks pretty clean and unfaded. Is SH hiring already???


Seeing that sign posted early reminds me of when Spirit used to open in August...many years ago.


----------



## spookydave

I think he's called the creepy guy, made by the nightmare factory, and yes there is around 8 or 9 characters made like him,gravely the butler, moaneek,the sexy maid, deadeye the gunslinger,off the top of my head anyway, he is justly named though,lol


----------



## spookydave

Got this guy today, smaller than I thought it was gonna be but he's pretty cool.


----------



## geige

I got this crate of plastic chain for free  I'm going to paint it black and use it around my cemetery.


----------



## spookydave

sweet, gotta love free stuff, huh!!


----------



## creepymagic

Thanks for the info Spooky Dave, shown here is another item we picked up and have no idea about. The coffin door opens and closes and we replaced the skeleton with a more realistic one, but here is the prop as we received it. We picked up about a half dozen items - none of which I am familiar with.


----------



## 22606

Nice new items.

A pair of Frankenstein keychains that I found on eBay:


----------



## Vandalay Industries

I scored a bunch of hanging female body forms for $1 each and a dress form torso from the flea market for $8


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bobzilla said:


> Cool stuff everyone!
> I found this cool wooden chest and these two 7 foot tall decorative metal stands.......plant stands I think for hanging plants?
> I brought them over to my friend, Steve (halstaff) yesterday for his haunt.



I'm trying to do a little reading catchup here on the forum while hubby is running errands and wanted to say how fabulous those hanging planter posts are. Bobzilla you always have a great eye for picking up things. I don't know what Halstead is going to do with them but given the angle your last photo was presented, I can see turning those into a vintage torch with some fabric flame shooting out of the top. Love the detailing on that item. Very cool. Excellent chest too.


----------



## geige

I am very bummed, I bought a lot of 19 dolls from eBay...couldn't make payment thru PayPal, had to send a money order and just got a message from the seller telling me she was returning my money because the cheapest she could find to ship them was $42.00 and she wasn't doing that  shouldn't you check the price before you list something?!!!! Sorry, rant over...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

After scouring CL and garage sales and flea markets for months looking for a rocking chair with the right look and right price, I finally found one on CL but noticed it had been posted on Friday ten hours after I came across it,called the # but voice mail was full, sent a text thinking it was prolly too late and had been sold but she got back to me today, got it for $20 bucks! Now I just need Annabelle to sit on my lap, that was the plan all along


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

I just got a bloody bag of jokes for $25, I also got the Hell hound, devil with a cross for $25 a piece. Check out all of my deals on my youtube channel gore's manor at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC58xoglgUjiZD6o54R_3kXw
Thanks!
Nick


----------



## spookyone

Gotten an old wooden trunk from a neighbor down road from me.. she was throwing it out... dibbs for me ;-) she had left the original name on side of it too...although it stinks to high hell n back .....






... will have to get another pic of it though...


----------



## Hilda

spookyone said:


> Gotten an old wooden trunk from a neighbor down road from me.. she was throwing it out... dibbs for me ;-) she had left the original name on side of it too...although it stinks to high hell n back .....
> View attachment 243862
> ... will have to get another pic of it though...


Great trunk!!
I had someone give me a trunk and it stunk as well. LOL I sprayed it liberally (the interior) with one of those Febreze type air neutralizing sprays (I think it was Renuizit brand commercial spray) and left it open in the sun. It really helped reduce the stink.
Good luck!


----------



## spookyone

mmm might have to try that lol i accidently left it in back of truck last night and it rained.. oops.. its in garage with lid open lol im hoping it will fade away lol its horrible ... a mixture of old musty clothes.. moldy...and a tint of dead animal lol yeah its bad 




Hilda said:


> Great trunk!!
> I had someone give me a trunk and it stunk as well. LOL I sprayed it liberally (the interior) with one of those Febreze type air neutralizing sprays (I think it was Renuizit brand commercial spray) and left it open in the sun. It really helped reduce the stink.
> Good luck!


----------



## BlueFrog

Cat litter and/or overripe apples. Best deodorizers I've ever found.


----------



## Windborn

Got a very nice lot from the local buy/sell on Facebook!







Most of the lot - a bunch of indoor decor and lights. Several outdoor pumpkins. One HUGE one that is kinda hidden in this pic







Closer look at some of the smalls







A neat looking witch candle that the seller said was from Yankee Candle. I know nothing about those so I will have to take her word for it!







Closer look at one of the haunted houses. 

Only paid *$25* for it ALL!! Some of the items will be finding their way into my "sell" box and others will be included in my secret reaper boxes


----------



## RCIAG

Got this Christopher Lee shirt yesterday from Etsy











These buttons, the Frankenstein from Mad Monster Party & Martin in the vampires sold me on both (both sets from Etsy):


















Got a Tall Man shirt which I'm currently wearing:











Ordered some prints from the same place too, http://ness.storenvy.com/


----------



## RCIAG

The first person out in the real world that stops me because they recognize the Tall Man on my shirt may just get a hug/high five/money/or I don't know what from me.


----------



## printersdevil

Windborn, nice stuff and GREAT price. Lots to love there, but I especially LOVE the huge cauldron.

RCIAG, cool finds. Be sure to let us know who recognizes the shirt pic.


----------



## creepymagic

I got these for Fathers day from my wife (ebay or amazon). The zombie is a toilet bowl cleaner (I got the skull one last year so now we have one for each bathroom). The molds are called funny side up egg shapers and I inserted a pic of what they are supposed to do to your eggs.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool FD gifts!


----------



## Bethany

creepymagic said:


> I got these for Fathers day from my wife (ebay or amazon). The zombie is a toilet bowl cleaner (I got the skull one last year so now we have one for each bathroom). The molds are called funny side up egg shapers and I inserted a pic of what they are supposed to do to your eggs.
> 
> View attachment 243902


I've been wanting to get those Funny Side up egg molds!


----------



## Saki.Girl

got another wedding dress I might try and dye this one black


----------



## IshWitch

I know a lot of people complain about the different materials in wedding dresses and how some won't take dye, but I like the varying shades you get. What good is a black dress in the dark? Need the layers of colors to add interest.


----------



## boo who?

You can always use floral spray paint to color fabrics that wont take dye.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I have read that first need to find right dye for it . Could not find this weekend.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

For the witch lover. Lift the lid and touch the brim and she cackles and her eyes flash


----------



## spookydave

Got these today, love the Disney stuff lol! there are 8 placemats, red on 1 side, purple on the other,


----------



## boo who?

Niiiiiiiiice!!!!


----------



## lbc

I just got an email from AtmosFX. They are ciming out with an all-in-one digital decoration projection kit called WindowsFX for $129.99. The kit comes with a digital projector, tripod, remote control and window projection material.


----------



## Serpentia

Bought last night: 









I will post more pix when I get her.


----------



## themyst

lbc said:


> I just got an email from AtmosFX. They are ciming out with an all-in-one digital decoration projection kit called WindowsFX for $129.99. The kit comes with a digital projector, tripod, remote control and window projection material.
> 
> View attachment 244085


That's great and considerably less expensive than purchasing a $200 projector. I wonder which scenes they'll include.


----------



## CrystalRose

I just broke down and ordered this. Have wanted him for awhile now.


----------



## IshWitch

I saw one of those at Ross. How much was it Crystal Rose?


----------



## Penumbra

CrystalRose said:


> I just broke down and ordered this. Have wanted him for awhile now.



Awesome! I have the "Bog Reaper" which is pretty much the same thing just colored differently. I've been pleased with it so far, the only issue I've had with it is that it's motor is annoyingly loud when it rises up.


----------



## CrystalRose

IshWitch said:


> I saw one of those at Ross. How much was it Crystal Rose?


99.98 before shipping.



Penumbra said:


> Awesome! I have the "Bog Reaper" which is pretty much the same thing just colored differently. I've been pleased with it so far, the only issue I've had with it is that it's motor is annoyingly loud when it rises up.


Yeah I saw this one and the bog reaper last year. Really really wanted both of them. Just happened to find this one on sale so..decided to go for it!


----------



## IshWitch

Dang, I will have to keep my eye out for another one


----------



## CrystalRose

IshWitch said:


> Dang, I will have to keep my eye out for another one


I saw him last year at Halloween Express. They wanted 229.98 for him. So 99.98 was a decent deal to me lol.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool things there. Love the hanging props you both picked up. 

That witch candy container is so cool. Love it!

I also wish that FX would announce which images come with their new projector package. I really want one of a witch.

SpookyDave that is awesome Haunted Mansion stuff there!


----------



## pipresidente

I ordered the crazy bonez cat and crow today from spidersoftheweb, due to ship 7/25. Very happy.


----------



## BlueFrog

Palladino's post on the 2015 Theme thread got me searching evilBay for Cornish Litany items, a search that inadvertently turned up the perfect touch for my hunter of supernatural big game character. I thought the costume was complete, but once I saw this I realized it needed this final detail. It's $6.50 + shipping on eBay U.S. with many in stock.


----------



## Ellie13

I finally took this home from my dads house. In all the years I looked at it I never noticed the 2 steam or what ever "ghosts" in it.


----------



## Ellie13

*Art*

Sorry double post.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Sweet score! I never find anything for Halloween in South Florida! Oh well! I'll keep looking!


----------



## mikeerdas

*$5 Overhead Projector at thrift store - for shadow effects, simulated laser vortex?*

Five bucks and it works. I remember, long ago before I may have even owned any projectors, about people using smart phones + old school overhead projectors for Halloween effects. All I know if that I powered her up, ran my hand across the larger surface, and it projected shadows of my hand. I'm a *huge* fan of shadow effects, so this was a nice find for me. Also wonder if it could be used to project a green ring for a non-laser based Green Laser Vortex. Lots of possibilities, possibly. For $5 I couldn't lose:


----------



## spookydave

also great for blowing up pics of tombstones to trace onto foam, great find!!


----------



## mikeerdas

spookydave said:


> also great for blowing up pics of tombstones to trace onto foam, great find!!


Nice idea, thanks!


----------



## Ellie13

spookydave said:


> also great for blowing up pics of tombstones to trace onto foam


I tried using my projector but the lines were two blurry on the foam to get a sharp line. Any tips? It worked great for my grinch flat wood cut out though and I would hope to never have to give it up.


----------



## RCIAG

OMG OVERHEAD PROJECTOR!!

When I first started working at the current workplace they still had the old transparencies you'd write on or put through the typewriter or whatever.

I haven't seen one of those since the 70s/early 80s!! What was the other machine....ah crap...THE OPAQUE PROJECTOR!! Which was basically a behemoth of a projector you could put books or other printed materials under & it would project onto the screen or wall. You'd raise it up with a lever, roll your material onto those black rollers, put it back down, adjust the focus & there you'd have that book page up on the screen.

For the younguns, an opaque projector:


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I got this minature chair that is already distressed at a flea market today for a dollar.
I'm going to pair it up with this doll I got last week at a garage sale for 2 dollars, I was drawn to the doll because it gave me a creepy vibe because it has a wind up musical tune and its upper torso and head move, looks and sounds great in person.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Double post


----------



## geige

My friend picked these up at at a flea market for me


----------



## themyst

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I got this minature chair that is already distressed at a flea market today for a dollar.
> I'm going to pair it up with this doll I got last week at a garage sale for 2 dollars, I was drawn to the doll because it gave me a creepy vibe because it has a wind up musical tune and its upper torso and head move, looks and sounds great in person.
> View attachment 244334
> 
> View attachment 244335
> 
> View attachment 244336


Wow, that's just the kind of doll you'd see in a horror movie. Great find.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

themyst said:


> Wow, that's just the kind of doll you'd see in a horror movie. Great find.


Thanks TM, yeah she is creepy to me, the seller even said "dolls creep me out and she shoved it in a plastic bag and handed it to me in a good riddance kind of way, here is a link of her sound and movement 
https://youtu.be/--OjpuCtCq8


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm just now back from the annual Design Toscano warehouse sale, the physical version. It's always an interesting and odd mix of samples, closeouts, overstocks, and (primarily) damaged items. I semi-deliberately went late in the day, and judging by the fabulous things in the sold area, missed out on some terrific items I would have bought but shouldn't. I will say that I was much more impressed with their huge growling wolf statue than I expected to be. Had I realized how nice it was way back at the beginning of my lupine mania - and had I realized how expensive acquiring the real thing would wind up being - I would have sunk my money into the resin instead of accumulating a pile of dead canine parts I will get around to assembling into props some day....

Last year's offerings were so disappointing I almost didn't attend this year, but I'm glad I made the effort; the fact it was moved to my home town helped tremendously. Most of the broken items were too far gone to justify the time and effort to repair them, but I did snag a lightly damaged Flesh and Bone wall plaque I'm eager to work on. It's a nice piece as it is, but I think it will really pop once I paint some rich, sensuous flesh tones on the woman's body so she contrasts with the cold white bone. For $9 I couldn't pass. 

For those who would like a resin "wolf" but aren't in a position to shell out for, or store, the big one, I must say that the Clever coyote would make a nice substitute. The ones I saw at the sale came in two distinctly different paint schemes, one grey like the wolf (which I preferred) as well as the brown version seen on the DT web site. I have no idea whether this was a change mid-run or whether they ship assorted or what. 

I desperately wanted to purchase one of the Tropical wetlands crocodiles, all marked down to around $150 due to reasonably fixable damage, but alas, my vehicle wouldn't accommodate one. Like the coyote, them come in two different paint schemes, one of which I liked better than the other.; the version I preferred is shown on the web site. 

I was very pleased to find some Rodent Welcome sign, NIB, for $5 each. These will be given out to various rat and other rodent rescuers who share my sense of humor come Christmas/Solstice time.

I did luck into a wall-mounted "small crow" sample that I believe to be an unproduced prototype. I've lucked into a few such items over the years, and based on the way this one's tag was marked and the fact I haven't seen it before, that's my best guess. Why it was deemed a "small crow" is beyond me, as it is larger than the discontinued (and dearly beloved) flying raven, and the wall-mount raven that's still currently available. Outstanding detail and expression on this one. Even the DT employees who were manning the sale commented on it. For $25 it was by far the most expensive thing I bought but I it was the one item I felt I just "had" to buy. 

Still tons of skeletons and gothic items left that would have delighted me in previous years, but I'm generally jaded and left them all behind. May swing by tomorrow for the deep discounts but for the most part, I bought what I wanted today. Not a huge haul but I'm glad I went, and will definitely return next year.


----------



## ooojen

*sigh* I'm that sort of jealous or envious that isn't the deadly sin kind-- the kind that's happy for you, but wistful and that SO wishes I could have been there too!
My shopping cart is always full, waiting for free shipping or something better than 20% off


----------



## spookydave

got this guy yesterday, I had one years ago but the wind gods got him, always wanted another so here he is,lol












also the nice gentleman who sold him to me stated that he had owned several Party City stores,and that he had 35 yrs of left over props and such crammed into 2 barns and when he was ready to get rid of it he would call me !! Very cool !!


----------



## themyst

spookydave said:


> also the nice gentleman who sold him to me stated that he had owned several Party City stores,and that he had 35 yrs of left over props and such crammed into 2 barns and when he was ready to get rid of it he would call me !! Very cool !!


Holy cow, are you kidding? That sounds like a Halloween Picker's dream!


----------



## Haunted Nana

spookydave said:


> got this guy yesterday, I had one years ago but the wind gods got him, always wanted another so here he is,lol
> View attachment 244355
> View attachment 244354
> also the nice gentleman who sold him to me stated that he had owned several Party City stores,and that he had 35 yrs of left over props and such crammed into 2 barns and when he was ready to get rid of it he would call me !! Very cool !!


Yikes he is pretty Spooky Dave.LOL


----------



## geige

So I posted pics earlier of some dolls a friend picked up for me...she found this on this one






I also found these adorable lil coyote pups at a flea market today


----------



## BlueFrog

*geige* I didn't think you could top those 'yote pups, but you did it with that doll. I really hope you decide to keep her in original condition... and if you ever decide to sell her, you know where to find me!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow, that note makes the doll even more desirable, I like it too, nice score geige


----------



## geige

Bluefrog, before my friend found the note on her I had planed on altering her but as soon as she sent me the pic of the note I knew she was perfect the way she was!  Today was definitely a good day!


----------



## GhostTown

A welding mask on Amazon. I'm going to try my hand at welding up steel skeleton frames. Needed a mask.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

GhostTown said:


> A welding mask on Amazon. I'm going to try my hand at welding up steel skeleton frames. Needed a mask.


Are you going to make it to where you can bolt together to break down for storage or one piece GT?


----------



## IshWitch

GhostTown said:


> A welding mask on Amazon. I'm going to try my hand at welding up steel skeleton frames. Needed a mask.


I got a welding mask for $7, plan to use it to make Gort.


----------



## GhostTown

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Are you going to make it to where you can bolt together to break down for storage or one piece GT?


One piece. About the size of the old Wally Skellys, and only the torso. Then I'll cover the structure with some sort of corpsing material. 

I've grown tired of trying to build with pvc, rubber tubes, or straight paper mache. I have some great steel wire that I used to create some stuff last year. A couple weeks ago I used the same wire to weld up a clematis trellis for my wife and it worked great. It's easy to bend, light enough, and tack welds beautifully (and it was my first time welding). I thought I might take a go a creating skelly torsos with it.


----------



## BlueFrog

Design Toscano Warehouse Sale, Day 2:

After exchanging many emails through the night, I decided to trek back to the DT sale to pick up goodies for friends, and in hopes of restocks for myself. I suspect they would be bringing more items from their "real" warehouse to the temporary one used for the sale. Turns out I was right, even by the relatively late hour I arrived. 

I bought a Harvest of Evil Scarecrow I hadn't seen on the tables either day. Something about my covetous gaze suggested to the woman carrying him that I might be interested. Turns out she was putting him back (!!) and was happy to hand him over. I barely made it ten minutes with him in my cart before someone else's covetous gaze suggested _she_ might want him too. When she asked where I'd found him and her face fell at my explanation, I briefly considered handing him over... but it turns out I'm not that nice. Missing both arms, and has a huge section missing out of the underside of the base, but retains a surprising aura of menace. $20 

Possibly an add/restock, or possibly just my being overwhelmed on day 1, I discovered a stack of NIB zombie "Like" plaques for $5 each (a deal also currently available on their web site). One will go to a TWD fan, and the other to her unflappable sister who hosted last season's TWD premiere party at her home, and most likely will again this year. You've got to love a woman who allows her sister and her sister's weird friend, whom she's never met, to festoon her elegant suburban home with caution tape and body parts, and even cooks the zombie cupcakes from a mix I supplied. Doesn't hurt that her son loves TWD also, and that the October premiere date means she can use it for Halloween right away also. 

My next purchase may be a bit surprising, as I'm allergic to angels. Turns out I am OK with the Victorian variety found weeping on a grave monument. Found one Angel of Grief statue in surprisingly good condition given that it was the second day and she was marked down to $25. A little corner bump and a split wing seam appear to be the extent of the damage. I may repaint her as the manufacturer's attempts at a faux marble finish weren't terribly successful. Still, given that my project list is so backlogged that making my own Beloved won't happen until the twelfth of never, she's a nice substitute for making my own. 

Everything else I was returning for was gone, gone, gone. Still had lots of smashed gargoyles and other gothic creatures part of me would love to restore, but if I'm not up to making Beloved, I certainly am not going to get to them so left them for others.


----------



## ooojen

It sounds like fun! Reading your descriptions is the next best thing to being there.
Did they still have your crocodile?


----------



## spookydave

Ya I know, I can't wait !! I will definatlely let you guys know when it happens!


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Nice score, Dave! 'Got to admit, if I were you, I'd be losing sleep fantasizing about what's in those barns, and wondering when I'd get a shot at it. 

Any chance this guy has the Gag Studios fog machine attached? I got one a few years ago, with no fogger, and I've often wondered what their setup looked like.





spookydave said:


> got this guy yesterday, I had one years ago but the wind gods got him, always wanted another so here he is,lol
> View attachment 244355
> View attachment 244354
> also the nice gentleman who sold him to me stated that he had owned several Party City stores,and that he had 35 yrs of left over props and such crammed into 2 barns and when he was ready to get rid of it he would call me !! Very cool !!


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks! I'm glad to hear someone enjoyed my little write-up. There are many disadvantages to living where I do, but the DT sale is definitely a check in the "plus" column. 

All the crocodiles, huge panthers, and large horses were gone. So were all but two of the tigers. Ginormous steer was still there; you'd need a horse or cattle trailer to haul it! 

Picture of my "sample small black crow" attached. Camera had a little trouble with all that black but you get an idea. 



ooojen said:


> It sounds like fun! Reading your descriptions is the next best thing to being there.
> Did they still have your crocodile?


----------



## Ellie13

OH blue frog I am so jealous! I am currently saving up (e-baying) to buy the 5 foot tall Velociraptor. I have bought other things from them in the past like the 7 sins plaques and 8 ornate carved dining room chairs that have the green man and turned legs. I am worried that the dinosaur wont stand up to Utah weather (rain, heat, snow, freezing temp) and I sent an e-mail asking them but have not received a reply. Again so so green with envy!


----------



## Ellie13

My 800 lb statue that I have been coveting for 2 years. It was given to me by a very generous lady who understood my emotional attachment to it (long story but it involves my deceased father). My ever loving husband, awesome son and giving brother delivered it to me.


----------



## BlueFrog

They didn't have any velociraptors and if they had, you wouldn't have heard from me on the forum because my heart couldn't have handled the sheer awesomeness of being in the presence of one. They did have two pterodactyls the first day which left me drooling but I can't imagine where I could have possibly hung them. (edited: a different model than what's on the web site; what I saw must be a discontinued item as there's an entry for flying pterodactyl in the search but it's no longer on the site)

What I can say about the weather resistance of DT items is this: way back when, in the early days when almost everything was cast off an antique, they offered items in "outdoor quality" and "indoor only" resin, at substantially different price points. The resin that they use now for their garden items is no stronger than, and probably substantially weaker than, their old "indoor only" material. I don't plan on leaving my weeping angel uncovered during winter and realize that even covered with plastic tubs, she may not survive repeated Chicago winters. Maybe the raptor's eye-popping price tag means he's made from substantial materials, but unless you receive a mighty guarantee or are at least able to "visit" one in person before you make your decision, I'd be extremely leery of shelling out that much money for one unless you plan on keeping it in a barn or other sheltered/semi-climate controlled space. That was part of my issue with the crocodile too. The top coat of resin, paint, and sealer was already lifting in large sections, and those presumably hadn't been subjected to ice, snow, or beating heat. Not only would I have had to find a space large enough to accommodate them outdoors, I would have had to find a large space indoors, at least in the garage, to store them all winter.

I wish I could compare the raptor to those pterodactyls but their relatively lightweight (definitely not Utah weather safe) materials probably aren't comparable because the pterodactyls were designed to hang, unlike the raptor.

ETA: I am in love with your 800 pound statue!


----------



## spookydave

thx V V i can only imagine whats in those barns, considering he had 5 of these deadeyes, and no fogger kit on the one i got...yet! lol


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Five Deadeyes? Wow! I hope you get to see what else he's got soon. The anticipation would positively kill me! lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

spookydave said:


> got this guy yesterday, I had one years ago but the wind gods got him, always wanted another so here he is,lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the nice gentleman who sold him to me stated that he had owned several Party City stores,and that he had 35 yrs of left over props and such crammed into 2 barns and when he was ready to get rid of it he would call me !! Very cool !!



Love your gunslinger there Spookydave! He sort of looks familiar but certainly haven't seen him recently. Did he have a name? Also curious if you can tell who he was made by? Some of the older props are the best! Great detailing on him.

2 barn fuels of halloween props....oh my oh my oh my!


----------



## spookydave

his name is deadeye drake and I think he's made by morbid enterprises, or morris , I cant remember, but they also make Gravely the butler, Moaneek the sexy maid, a female vampire, the count(with the red glowing eyes), the creepy ghoul, and a mummy that shakes maybe more, i'm not positive.


----------



## Gemmy Haunt Guy

I think that is Gag Studios but I am not sure.


----------



## BlueFrog

Definitely Gag Studios: http://www.gagstudios.com/


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm so glad to hear that particular doll will remain her creepy self. She's a real gem. 

Funny how a simple label can alter a piece's desirability. I once bought a primitively-made clay mask from a neighbor largely on the basis of a sticker that read "Not cursed." I inquired what that was about, and learned that the owner's son had made it, and jokingly decided it hadn't sold at their first garage sale because people might have thought it was cursed - hence, "not cursed." I figured the giggles were worth the $1 asking price. 

I recently picked up a Berenguer baby doll at GW for $1. I'm amazed at how realistic the skin tones are for a mass-produced item. I can't bear to paint over those lovely flesh tones so I'm thinking she might be "raised by wolves" when I finish my pack.



geige said:


> Bluefrog, before my friend found the note on her I had planed on altering her but as soon as she sent me the pic of the note I knew she was perfect the way she was!  Today was definitely a good day!


----------



## spookydave

Got these today,thought they were pretty cool.the taller ones are around 7'' tall 4.5'' on the shorter one, and they light up!


----------



## Ellie13

BlueFrog said:


> What I can say about the weather resistance of DT items is this:
> 
> ETA: I am in love with your 800 pound statue!


Thank you so much for the information about durability. I really appreciate it. It is so very heavy I think I would be pushing the limits on asking my husband to move it back and forth for me. I will not buy it unless I get an e-mail saying that it will hold up. I also like the Easter Island head but wanted to try and build one using stucco like I did my petrographic rocks instead of buy one. And thanks for the statue love. (c:


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Ellie13 said:


> View attachment 244402
> My 800 lb statue that I have been coveting for 2 years. It was given to me by a very generous lady who understood my emotional attachment to it (long story but it involves my deceased father). My ever loving husband, awesome son and giving brother delivered it to me.


Ok, I give, where's he from? There appears there would have been MORE as well? At 800 lbs, I'm guessing not a lot of people grabbed them up, but you never know in this crazy place.


----------



## Ellie13

UnOrthodOx said:


> Ok, I give, where's he from? .


You may not be old enough to remember a bar in Ogden called Swamproot? It has been gone for many years. He is one of 2. The second it AWOL. (c:


----------



## grim gravely

BlueFrog said:


> Design Toscano Warehouse Sale, Day 2:
> 
> After exchanging many emails through the night, I decided to trek back to the DT sale to pick up goodies for friends, and in hopes of restocks for myself. I suspect they would be bringing more items from their "real" warehouse to the temporary one used for the sale. Turns out I was right, even by the relatively late hour I arrived.
> 
> I bought a Harvest of Evil Scarecrow I hadn't seen on the tables either day. Something about my covetous gaze suggested to the woman carrying him that I might be interested. Turns out she was putting him back (!!) and was happy to hand him over. I barely made it ten minutes with him in my cart before someone else's covetous gaze suggested _she_ might want him too. When she asked where I'd found him and her face fell at my explanation, I briefly considered handing him over... but it turns out I'm not that nice. Missing both arms, and has a huge section missing out of the underside of the base, but retains a surprising aura of menace. $20
> 
> Possibly an add/restock, or possibly just my being overwhelmed on day 1, I discovered a stack of NIB zombie "Like" plaques for $5 each (a deal also currently available on their web site). One will go to a TWD fan, and the other to her unflappable sister who hosted last season's TWD premiere party at her home, and most likely will again this year. You've got to love a woman who allows her sister and her sister's weird friend, whom she's never met, to festoon her elegant suburban home with caution tape and body parts, and even cooks the zombie cupcakes from a mix I supplied. Doesn't hurt that her son loves TWD also, and that the October premiere date means she can use it for Halloween right away also.
> 
> My next purchase may be a bit surprising, as I'm allergic to angels. Turns out I am OK with the Victorian variety found weeping on a grave monument. Found one Angel of Grief statue in surprisingly good condition given that it was the second day and she was marked down to $25. A little corner bump and a split wing seam appear to be the extent of the damage. I may repaint her as the manufacturer's attempts at a faux marble finish weren't terribly successful. Still, given that my project list is so backlogged that making my own Beloved won't happen until the twelfth of never, she's a nice substitute for making my own.
> 
> Everything else I was returning for was gone, gone, gone. Still had lots of smashed gargoyles and other gothic creatures part of me would love to restore, but if I'm not up to making Beloved, I certainly am not going to get to them so left them for others.


I was there at the Design Toscano sale first thing on day one. They did have one of the Harvest of Evil Scarecrow but it was already claimed by someone and I saw it in their cart. I didn't know they bring out more inventory on the second day. I figured whatever was left was marked down. I was able to find a Weeper statue that I have been looking for the last few years. I do like your Angel of Grief statue you got.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Those are very nice! I love potion bottles! What are you going to do with them?


----------



## CHEFJULI

I love him! Wow 2 barns filled with Halloween! Holy Great Pumpkin!


----------



## nicolita3

I found this guy laying outside by my moms house with the trash. I am sure my husband thinks I am crazy since I made him jump out and grab it.

He may need a new coat of paint, but I think he looks great.


----------



## nicolita3

I found this guy laying outside by my moms house with the trash. I am sure my husband thinks I am crazy since I made him jump out and grab it.

He may need a new coat of paint, but I think he looks great.

View attachment 244770


----------



## icemanfred

just won this off ebay


----------



## wtwtw

Just bought a distortions Electrocution guy, a distortions stone Gargoyle with 14 foot wing span, a bucky, two smaller gargoyles, a rocket black light and a 2' wall mounted vampire lady. I'm ecstatic. Problem is getting them thru a standard door. penny's on the dollar


----------



## wtwtw

I'm slow at doing the picture thing. wings are not attached. they took up the entire bed of the truck


----------



## dawnski

Holy crap wtwtw, you must have some fantastic storage space. The gargoyle is so impressive (even without wings) and your electrocution guy looks real. And the harpie is just ridiculously cool. Awesome props!


----------



## RCIAG

icemanfred said:


> View attachment 244776
> 
> 
> just won this off ebay


You've reminded me I need one of these too!! Glad I won't be bidding against you!!


----------



## MummyOf5

I would LOVE to have that gargoyle! I saw him in Omaha a few years ago and fell in love with him


----------



## ooojen

Oh my gosh, wtwtw! Serious envy!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Ok wtwtw, you beat us all for a good long while, don't know how anyone can top that! I'm so embarrassed to show my find but here it is, someone already helped me by removing hair, I like it because it is already formed to sit on an edge, just need to zombie


----------



## 22606

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Ok wtwtw, you beat us all for a good long while, don't know how anyone can top that!


Good long while? Who is going to compete with _that_ haul?! Let's just hand him the trophy and be done with it...

Awesome buys/finds, everyone.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Garthgoyle said:


> Good long while? Who is going to compete with _that_ haul?! Let's just hand him the trophy and be done with it...
> 
> Awesome buys/finds, everyone.


Amazing score, our first inductee into the WDYFBT Hall of Fame


----------



## wtwtw

Thanks all. I heard of these for sale and it took me almost two months to get with the guy with his schedule. Both the gargoyle and the electrocution guy are made by Distortions. I drove a few of hours to see them and made him an offer of $1000.00 and I could not believe he took it, I then asked him if he had anything else and his attic is full. I could not ask him to unload it so I could just look ands see what was there so we will meet up another time. I did see the harpie and a bucky and 2 more gargoyles in plain site so I bought them for $200


----------



## IshWitch

wtwtw said:


> View attachment 244790
> View attachment 244789
> 
> 
> I'm slow at doing the picture thing. wings are not attached. they took up the entire bed of the truck


Those are insane! Fantastic score!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wtwtw said:


> Thanks all. I heard of these for sale and it took me almost two months to get with the guy with his schedule. Both the gargoyle and the electrocution guy are made by Distortions. I drove a few of hours to see them and made him an offer of $1000.00 and I could not believe he took it, I then asked him if he had anything else and his attic is full. I could not ask him to unload it so I could just look ands see what was there so we will meet up another time. I did see the harpie and a bucky and 2 more gargoyles in plain site so I bought them for $200


wow that gargoyle is impressive


----------



## icemanfred

thats awesome!!! what a score. congrats


----------



## im the goddess

spookydave said:


> got this guy yesterday, I had one years ago but the wind gods got him, always wanted another so here he is,lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the nice gentleman who sold him to me stated that he had owned several Party City stores,and that he had 35 yrs of left over props and such crammed into 2 barns and when he was ready to get rid of it he would call me !! Very cool !!


Sharin the love with your fellow CO Haunters by chance?


----------



## spookydave

Of course I will !!


----------



## spookydave

Got this guy at a local estate auction, been looking for one for a while , got it !! lol Gonna have to find a cool head to shove in that helmet though!


----------



## LadyMage

Bought a length of purple fun fur at a thrift store sale on the way to work today. My 7 year old is salivating over the idea of a Monster High Halloween birthday party, so I am sure I can find some thematic crafts for it.


----------



## a_granger

Just got home from vacation and took a look in the local Hobby Lobby. Found they had a lot of the home accessories on the discount shelf 90% off.







These will make great additions to the dark elegant theme I'm planning.


----------



## spookydave

Cool stuff AG!!


----------



## a_granger

spookydave said:


> Got this guy at a local estate auction, been looking for one for a while , got it !! lol Gonna have to find a cool head to shove in that helmet though!
> View attachment 244892


Love the suit of arms, I've been looking for a way to make one myself from craft foam. No luck yet on finding a good pattern. This is just awesome Dave!


----------



## boobird

Found these over the holiday...night light is from a flea market, vintage candy dish was a great price at an antique store!


----------



## MamaGrizzly

I'm pretty jealous over that party city find. Gah!


----------



## Vandalay Industries

Just scored a 2300 lumens projector of ebay for $56 .... pretty happy with that score.


----------



## Grey Lady

I wanted to mimic French quarter scroll work like you find on the porches there. I can't afford real scroll work for my haunt but I did find black 12 in high garden fence on clearance. We flipped it upside down and attached it to the over hang of the front porch! Instant and cheap scroll work!


----------



## Jeepers

I was literally dancing around my living room yesterday! I found a man on eBay that had some baby Bucky skeletons and I was able to buy 2 for 120.00. I am so thrilled! I've wanted to make my own conjoined twins for decades and now I finally can! http://www.ebay.com/itm/271916519476?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## solgrundy

http://media3.giphy.com/media/rl0FOxdz7CcxO/200.gif














Found these today at Michael's ... it's happening...


http://media3.giphy.com/media/rl0FOxdz7CcxO/200.gif


----------



## Jeepers

Joann Fabrics is ramping up for Halloween. Online ad today has Funkins.


----------



## RCIAG

Got this from Ebay today!! Not this exact one, just a link to a similar one. I always wanted one as a kid & never got one. It's in pretty good shape too. I had no idea it was basically a plastic container that you put over a lamp with a 40W bulb in it. It even came with 2 heads that someone had done with the kit.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vincent-Pri...332?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5675c5b3bc


----------



## dbruner

I didn't buy anything today, but Yahoo that stores are ramping up!!!


----------



## spookydave

Hahaha that's cool rciag, I've never seen that before!


----------



## Jeepers

A_granger, have you tried putting in coplay on pinerest. They have a lot of armor tuts there.


----------



## Jeepers

*Cosplay and pinterest sorry.*

A_granger, have you tried putting in coplay on pinerest. They have a lot of armor tuts there. Sorry. Having trouble spelling tonight. Cosplay and pinterest.


----------



## a_granger

Jeepers said:


> A_granger, have you tried putting in coplay on pinerest. They have a lot of armor tuts there.


I've seen a few of those but just in passing. I'll take a look again. Thank you!


----------



## lucky

*Master of snake, nice cos play*









Brave master cos play with fierce snake around neck


----------



## Jeepers

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skeleton-Ra...538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d34eb4c62 I bought one of these rats on eBay today. Free shipping too.


----------



## Cloe

Jeepers said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skeleton-Ra...538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d34eb4c62 I bought one of these rats on eBay today. Free shipping too.


I notice they are sold out now. I'm curious if anyone knows if there are 2 different sizes of the rat. I know there is a small and large spider. I see the rat listed by other sellers as small rat. If I go on crazy bonez sight I can only pull up a picture and it shows a crawling and a standing rat. Not sure if it's just posed differently. I bought the upright rat from Spiders of the web back in March I believe, and it certainly wouldn't list it as small. It's pretty large.


----------



## Jeepers

Here's another link to the crows. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tweety-Bonz...489?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ed737129


----------



## Deadview

Get a crow or two. That's what I did. Ran wires up through him so his eyes light up...


----------



## Jeepers

There are two versions of the rat. The one I bought today on eBay is a large one at 12". The other is a mini lying down found at At Home.


----------



## Jeepers

Originally posted by Deadview Get a crow or two. That's what I did. Ran wires up through him so his eyes light up...What did you find/buy today?-dsc08148.jpgWhat did you find/buy today?-dsc08149.jpg Where do you get your eyes? That is so cool!


----------



## Deadview

I purchased the eyes from Radio Shack. They are LED.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

A few months ago, GR had a one-day 30% off sale, so I finally ordered this groundbreaker zombie: http://www.grandinroad.com/zombie-with-lights-26-sound/26450 Every year, for the past four or five years, when I was ready to pull the trigger, he'd be sold out 

Had almost forgotten that I'd ordered it, but arrived today.  Haven't had a chance to open the box yet and inspect for damage. (Will do that over the weekend.)


----------



## mommiemae

I got the Halloween issue of Quilting Celebrations. They always come out before the other craft magazines.


----------



## Jeepers

I just found this little guy on the Sears site. http://www.sears.com/design-toscano...ue/p-SPM10869240213?sid=IDx20140425xECNMPLG17


----------



## Jeepers

I bought these today. I just love 'em! http://www.ebay.com/itm/291498513128?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Chelsiestein

I bought the skeleton hand at the top yesterday from Michael's. I think it compliments my other bathroom decor, also from past years Michael's, well.


----------



## Jeepers

www.etsy.com/listing/73992468/sale-conjoined-twins-siamese-fetal?ref=favs_view_12 I got my fetal skeletons today! The link is how I picture them when I'm done putting them together. I'm so excited!


----------



## Jeepers

Someone asked about a particular spider skeleton but I can't figure out who it was. I found this, http://horror-hall.com/Mutant-Skull...ETON-Horror-Halloween-Prop-HH-SS-C-100157.htm. I think it is a little different but it looks fierce with those fangs.


----------



## Windborn

Just got this HEAVY 18'' candelabra off buy/sale/trade here. From the tarnish it looks silver plated!


----------



## Jeepers

Nice find Windborn!


----------



## creepymagic

For our all skeleton room we picked up some entertainment - a drummer with drumset and a xylophone with player, these were from Past Tense Country Store in Lapeer MI.


----------



## themyst

Jeepers said:


> Someone asked about a particular spider skeleton but I can't figure out who it was. I found this, http://horror-hall.com/Mutant-Skull...ETON-Horror-Halloween-Prop-HH-SS-C-100157.htm. I think it is a little different but it looks fierce with those fangs.


That was me, I appreciate you mentioning this. Well I took a look and yes it is very similar to the one I saw at HalloweenFX, unfortunately, my first impression was that it had buck teeth and now I can't get past that, lol.


----------



## stuffyteddybare

Got this off craigslist for free..and everything works on it..most realistic flame I have seen on these and it has a working heater..going to use and abuse it for this Halloween


















...


----------



## stuffyteddybare

Got this off craigslist for free..and everything works on it..most realistic flame I have seen on these and it has a working heater..going to use and abuse it for this Halloween
View attachment 245313
View attachment 245314


----------



## Jeepers

Themyst, Maybe they could stand a little carving or trimming with a slide knife or a dremel. Just an idea. The thought of a buck toothed vampire had me crying with laughter!


----------



## stuffyteddybare

You know...what better way for a vampire..we've seen the lots of teeth and no teeth look enough!..I love the idea


----------



## printersdevil

stuffyteddybare, free? Wow. That is is great find on the fireplace.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Great freebee. I have one I use as the crematory for my funeral home setup. I painted it out black so the flames show up real nice.
The mantle is great for displaying my assortment of funeral parlour accessories and I put a pair of feet in front of the flame glass - it looks like the rest of the body is "already in the oven."


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I keep finding these porcelain dolls at the flea market, I liked her because she is aproximatlely 3 feet tall and her fancy dress and she was only $3.00


----------



## Chelsiestein

My little haul for today  Fabric I will use for purses, new sun glasses and a free little lotion from BBW.


----------



## themyst

Jeepers said:


> Themyst, Maybe they could stand a little carving or trimming with a slide knife or a dremel. Just an idea. The thought of a buck toothed vampire had me crying with laughter!


And you know, I just bought a Dremel 4000 a few weeks ago for my little rock collecting hobby! I find myself looking for all sorts of things to "fix" with my new handy little Dremel and all the fixins that came with it. 

Buck toothed vampire ... I just had to read this before bedtime! Let's hope that doesn't incorporate into a nightmare.


----------



## Cloe

themyst said:


> That was me, I appreciate you mentioning this. Well I took a look and yes it is very similar to the one I saw at HalloweenFX, unfortunately, my first impression was that it had buck teeth and now I can't get past that, lol.


I have 2 different sizes of these. I believe I got them at Buy Costumes and 1 from the Skeleton Store (?) many years ago. I did see them on Shindigz site. I checked back and they are out of stock with an expected ship date of 9/4 if you haven't found them by then.
http://www.shindigz.com/party/hanging-skeleton-spider/pgp/15szhwnsls


----------



## coxboy316

I went on vacation back to Missouri where I am orginally from and on the way back home I cam across "Johnnie Brock's Dungeon" in St. Louis. It was a warehouse of Halloween costumes and props. It was an awesome store to look around in. Thought I would share some pics.


----------



## printersdevil

Omg, I love the three witches with the cauldron.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Discovered that Cracker Barrel has halloween posted in their online shopping section and ordered a great Animatd Haunted Lamp from them. Can't wait to see it in person. CB gets unique halloween in each year, nice quality stuff too. Bought an animated haunted upright vacuum from them a few years back. Everyone loved it, and I think they will get a kick out of the lamp this year. If no one has posted in this thread about it, the lamp has a "Thing" like hand that pulls the lamp chain and the light turns on revealing a talking skeleton shadow on the shade. Pretty cool. I don't have a store/restaurant in our area so happy to buy online. Check out the Cracker Barrel 2015 thread if you are interested to see what they have. Not everything halloween was tagged halloween so check out the thread for a better idea of how to access them.


----------



## dawnski

Thrift store finds. Turning the peace sign hand into Addams family "thing." It has very nice detailing on it.


----------



## dawnski

Thrift store finds. Turning the peace sign hand into Addams family "thing." It has very nice detailing on it.
View attachment 245480


----------



## StormyNight

First Halloween purchase this year. From Cracker Barrel, Lights up and makes sounds


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Nothing major, but I bought a little skull ring from Etsy and am waiting for it in the mail. I like to have little things with me, like keychains or jewelry, that say I love Halloween without screaming it in people's faces... I mean, I still do that, but I like the subtle things too


----------



## IshWitch

I really like that picture, StormyNight. Those lit pictures are seem all the rage, have seen a wide variety at the sMall near us, but not any for Halloween. I'm on the hunt!


----------



## Jeepers

Found these on evilbay today if anyone is interested. http://www.ebay.com/itm/311401997932?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## coxboy316

I decided to stop in Target on my lunch break today and noticed the 4th of July stuff was on Clearance, which I wouldn't think I needed anything for Halloween but Look at the awesome find. Normally $12.00 on sale for $3.69 Going to use for my ticket booth build.


----------



## Alise

Chelsiestein said:


> View attachment 245352
> 
> My little haul for today  Fabric I will use for purses, new sun glasses and a free little lotion from BBW.


Did you get that pumpkin soap at BBW? I was just in there last week, and mine didn't have anything like that out yet. Thanks.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I work every single saturday so that means no yardsales for me. But I got the idea to utilize my resources! I'm the deli manager at a grocery store so I get to know my regular customers very well. I've started putting the ones I know go to thrift stores, flea markets, and yardsales on the regular on alert for blow molds for my small collection. And finally one came through for me! And he said they were so cheap he refused to let me pay him!! So I got these for free! =) However, the pumpkin doesnt work. It takes regular sized lightbulbs not the plug in ones like christmas villages use. Anyone know where I can find a new light kit for it??


----------



## creepymagic

Thanks to this thread we visited Cracker Barrel and picked up a few items that looked fun.








Ghost Game, here's a link to the video https://youtu.be/0IbuoLbAnTM








Zombie in Flower Pot, here's a link to the video https://youtu.be/EmHGNd7Shtg








Zombie Hangman Game

We found the Zombie Hangman Game a perfect fit for our other classic games that have been zombified such as yahtzee and monopoly.


----------



## Jeepers

Halloween Queen, if you have a Pat Catans store near you they have them there. You could call Michaels and any other craft store. They may have them there.


----------



## Bethany

I went to the At Home Store today and picked up a faux Bat Skeleton for $5.99 & the entire box of mini bonez (spiders, scorpions & rats). Picked them up for friends as well as myself.


----------



## icemanfred

StormyNight said:


> First Halloween purchase this year. From Cracker Barrel, Lights up and makes sounds
> View attachment 245482


Cool!
Details? how big is it? how much?
what kidna sounds? motion sensor for the sound?


----------



## punkineater

Bethany said:


> I went to the At Home Store today and picked up a faux Bat Skeleton for $5.99 & the entire box of mini bonez (spiders, scorpions & rats). Picked them up for friends as well as myself.


Bethany, do you have any pics of all of the skellies you got today, especially the bat & rat ones? Purty please We don't have that store here, so I might ask a friend to purchase & mail for me.


----------



## dawnski

Thanks for the pics creepymagic. I'm going to have to stop by our area Cracker Barrel and check these out.


----------



## Bethany

punkineater said:


> Bethany, do you have any pics of all of the skellies you got today, especially the bat & rat ones? Purty please We don't have that store here, so I might ask a friend to purchase & mail for me.


Here they are!! Took a pictures next to an egg carton for "size" comparison.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bethany, thanks for posting the photos of the skelly animals. First time seeing the Crazy Bonez mini mouse, scorpion and spider. I like! I was thinking of picking up some of the scorpions for my tomb theme but was holding off to see a photo and now pretty sure I will. 

The bat skeleton in the first photo I believe is the same skeleton that CostPlus World Market carried last year. Picked up a few for me and a couple of people. Have to check my photos from then but sure looks familiar.


----------



## StormyNight

Its 15 inches tall a 20 inches wide. It was $29.99. There is a motion sensor for the sound or you can put it where just the lights turn on. There are different lights that come on at different times. There is music that you here along with the owl sounds, lightning sounds, sound of door opening , screams and can even here the flashlight that the trick or treaters are holding turn on.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

creepymagic said:


> Thanks to this thread we visited Cracker Barrel and picked up a few items that looked fun.
> 
> View attachment 245544
> 
> Ghost Game, here's a link to the video https://youtu.be/0IbuoLbAnTM
> 
> View attachment 245545
> 
> Zombie in Flower Pot, here's a link to the video https://youtu.be/EmHGNd7Shtg
> 
> View attachment 245546
> 
> Zombie Hangman Game
> 
> We found the Zombie Hangman Game a perfect fit for our other classic games that have been zombified such as yahtzee and monopoly.
> View attachment 245547


Creepymagic - any chance you remember the price on that zombie flowerpot? I'm thinking with a bit of paint to distress it up, it'll be a great addition for us as an item the kiddos go crazy over! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

coxboy316 said:


> I decided to stop in Target on my lunch break today and noticed the 4th of July stuff was on Clearance, which I wouldn't think I needed anything for Halloween but Look at the awesome find. Normally $12.00 on sale for $3.69 Going to use for my ticket booth build.
> View attachment 245522


I can see a lot of uses for those ligths, they would be good for CarnEvil themes and for lighting around a fortune teller box. really good deal for the price. My target doesn't have anything like this left.


----------



## Bethany

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Bethany, thanks for posting the photos of the skelly animals. First time seeing the Crazy Bonez mini mouse, scorpion and spider. I like! I was thinking of picking up some of the scorpions for my tomb theme but was holding off to see a photo and now pretty sure I will.
> 
> The bat skeleton in the first photo I believe is the same skeleton that CostPlus World Market carried last year. Picked up a few for me and a couple of people. Have to check my photos from then but sure looks familiar.


I still have issues with the scorpion & spider "skeletons". May eventually paint mine since they actually have exoskeletons. Just the ZooEd in me.


----------



## themyst

Bethany said:


> I still have issues with the scorpion & spider "skeletons". May eventually paint mine since they actually have exoskeletons. Just the ZooEd in me.


Not to mention there is no bone in rat ears or tails. That was bothering me, but then I thought well, there aren't any men walking around in real life with tattered clothes and evil orange pumpkin heads either, like the prop I was going to make. So I broke down and bought a couple of the rats.


----------



## Bethany

themyst said:


> Not to mention there is no bone in rat ears or tails. That was bothering me, but then I thought well, there aren't any men walking around in real life with tattered clothes and evil orange pumpkin heads either, like the prop I was going to make. So I broke down and bought a couple of the rats.


So true. Besides they are SO cute.  I got 3 of the rats for me.


----------



## MamaGrizzly

Hey Haunters, if this has already been posted, forgive me. I just came from Big Lots and there are some great solar powered items that would look fantastic in a haunt. Gazing balls on pillars, black chandeliers, wine bottles with red glass. prices are 35 to 20 but the solar lights are bright. Just an FYI


----------



## Jeepers

Myst_ there are 42 bones in a rat's tail. They're an extension of the spine. Just sayin'.....


----------



## Jeepers

I get it about the ears though. Husband said the skellys aren't authentic with the ears on them all. Birds don't have all those wing bones either. So what? They're still cool!


----------



## Bethany

Jeepers said:


> I get it about the ears though. Husband said the skellys aren't authentic with the ears on them all. Birds don't have all those wing bones either. So what? They're still cool!


LOL YEP which is why I have the bull dog, the cat, the bird & now the rat, spider & scorpion. Not to mentions 4 Pose 'N Stays


----------



## ooojen

If they didn't put the ear "bones" on the animals, I imagine the average person would have a hard time telling exactly what animal it was supposed to be.
I have a bit of the Biologist's bent, too, but I decided the Arthropods were some sort of mutant beasts with bony skeletons. 



themyst said:


> ...there aren't any men walking around in real life with tattered clothes and evil orange pumpkin heads either...


Clearly you haven't spent time in our neighborhood! All they need is a spray tan, and that would describe more than a few


----------



## McBernes

We stopped by Hobby Lobby today to find that all of their fall stuff is 40% off and they are already putting up CHRISTMAS stuff---it's crazy! But we did make off with two of the medium sized Funkins! We also got a couple of small florists birds on clearance to paint black and add to the skully wreath we are planning. We went to Jo Anns and saw a few Halloweeny things starting to go up. There was a nice string of mercury glass skull lights, we passed on those and instead bought the fabric and notions for my Joker costume and my wife's Harley Quinn costume. At Michaels we bought more air dry clay, I've used a good part of a tub already making Halloween tree decorations.


----------



## Halloweencraze12

McBernes said:


> We stopped by Hobby Lobby today to find that all of their fall stuff is 40% off and they are already putting up CHRISTMAS stuff---it's crazy! But we did make off with two of the medium sized Funkins! We also got a couple of small florists birds on clearance to paint black and add to the skully wreath we are planning. We went to Jo Anns and saw a few Halloweeny things starting to go up. There was a nice string of mercury glass skull lights, we passed on those and instead bought the fabric and notions for my Joker costume and my wife's Harley Quinn costume. At Michaels we bought more air dry clay, I've used a good part of a tub already making Halloween tree decorations.


Your hobby lobby must be crazy!


----------



## themyst

Jeepers said:


> Myst_ there are 42 bones in a rat's tail. They're an extension of the spine. Just sayin'.....


I'm quite surprised! I actually like rats, so that's an interesting fact. I know you aren't ever supposed to pick them up by their tails.


----------



## Jeepers

I found this on evilbay this morning. if anyone likes blowmolds that is. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dracula-Bel...n-Featherstone-Blow-Mold-Decor-/181805574416?


----------



## RCIAG

Ugh, the shipping puts that thing way to close to $200 for "buy it now" option & closer to $150 if you're the only bidder. I really want one of those but I just can't do it.


----------



## Jeepers

I will keep looking for cheaper for you, RCAIG.


----------



## RCIAG

Thanks! 

That one runs pretty expensive generally, I've seen it $99-$150, but it's usually the shipping that's the killer either because of distance or just weight. It really wouldn't really cost $56.50 to ship it, I'm sure they're figuring in time, size, wrapping & the chance of someone far away wanting it.


----------



## witchy poo

I picked up a few things at the flea market . 







This is a bag of plastic horns, I don't know what I will do with them yet














I had to get the pig doll tho I have no idea what to do with it. The other doll I will make into a voodoo doll







This cat that walks and makes noises I will grunge up and use in the pet cemetery


----------



## witchy poo

I picked up a few things at the flea market . 
View attachment 245760

This is a bag of plastic horns, I don't know what I will do with them yet
View attachment 245761

View attachment 245760

I had to get the pig doll tho I have no idea what to do with it. The other doll I will make into a voodoo doll
View attachment 245764

This cat that walks and makes noises I will grunge up and use in the pet cemetery


----------



## weenbaby

I found this cutie at goodwill for $6. I don't normally collect Boyd's stuff but I couldn't leave her behind!


----------



## punkpumpkin

I was surprised to find some interesting items at IKEA actually! I got four candlestick holders that had an interesting design and an "artist figurine" that I am going to try to make into a marionette. I am going to try and recreate this idea with the candlesticks. http://www.flamingotoes.com/2013/10/spooky-crystal-ball-halloween-candlesticks/ I am going to paint and distress the candlesticks a bit to give them more of a haunted look. 

Ikea candlesticks- http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60290054/ 
Artist Figure- http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40255462/


----------



## BlueFrog

witchy poo, before you grunge up that cat, check to see if it is made by the company FurReal. If so, check eBay and Amazon for value before you do anything to it. Some of them are worth a small fortune to collectors, worth flipping and buying several Halloween props with the profits! 

Personally, I think that pig doll is just plain cool. Never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Spookybella977

Punkpumpkin I like that candlestick idea! It's really cool!


----------



## witchy poo

Thanks for the heads up on the cat, I will check. The pig doll is creepy the way it is but I'm going to add some grunge.


----------



## Jeepers

I found this guy a few years ago and it was a lot less then. I think it was like 18.95. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skeleton-wi...ard-Lawn-Skull-Lights-Bone-9-5-/181806513478?


----------



## 22606

Spectacular buys, everybody.

I picked up the small gothic cloche/candleholder at Michaels today ($5 instead of $10, thanks to the 50% off coupon):


----------



## KitKatd

That pig doll is amazing!!! You'll have to show us the end results when/if you do anything with it


----------



## Jeepers

Garthgoyle, where did you find a 50% off coupon for Michael's?


----------



## pumpkinhead86

The Family Dollar here (NC) had a few stuff out, but I only picked up new coffee cups. I'm gonna check out Marshalls and TJ Maxx this week. I always find neat stuff there


----------



## 22606

Jeepers said:


> Garthgoyle, where did you find a 50% off coupon for Michael's?


At their website. There is also one for 25% off of an entire purchase. They have altered it so a zip code or state has to be entered to access the coupons, just to let you know, but here is a link to the section: http://www.michaels.com/on/demandwa...wCoupons?storeid=&cm_sp=coupon-_-generic-_-na


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> witchy poo, before you grunge up that cat, check to see if it is made by the company FurReal. If so, check eBay and Amazon for value before you do anything to it. Some of them are worth a small fortune to collectors, worth flipping and buying several Halloween props with the profits!
> 
> Personally, I think that pig doll is just plain cool. Never seen anything like it before.


I have been picking up FurReal pets for a few years now for only a buck or two....thanks for the tip! I have 3 of the adult cats and was planning on spray painting one black. She is pretty dirty so I didn't think it would matter. These cats freak people out bad when they walk in my house....I SO wish they made a black one for a witch to hold!

The pig doll is from the country decorating era in the late 80's/90's. There is also a sheep and cow and I think dog and cat. I still have mine around somewhere.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Just got back from our 10th anniversary cruise to Mexico. It was great, and the weather was beautiful. I am always on the lookout for Day of the Dead crafts, and anything skull related, and what better place to look than at the source? This time I found two nice pieces. The first was sold in a crafts store, and was hand made by a local artist (Los Cincos Soles was the store's name if anyone is going to Cozumel, I highly recommend them- They have a whole section of Dia de los Muertos arts and crafts) The second is a souvenir piece that I picked up in a gift shop on the way back to the ship. 















A funny story with the Dia de los Muertos skull... Going back onto the ship, I had to put my bags through the x-ray machine. The security guy made me unwrap the skull and show it to him. Then he wanted to hold it in his hands and look at it. He claimed that he had to make sure it wasn't a real skull, but the queen said that she figures it was more that he liked it and wanted to look at it. That makes more sense because it doesn't even match a skull in the anatomical sense, not even mentioning the lizards on top.


----------



## Spookybella977

Pumpkinking Happy anniversary! I love the dia de los muertos skull it's so pretty!


----------



## BlueFrog

Deadna said:


> I have been picking up FurReal pets for a few years now for only a buck or two....thanks for the tip! I have 3 of the adult cats and was planning on spray painting one black. She is pretty dirty so I didn't think it would matter. These cats freak people out bad when they walk in my house....I SO wish they made a black one for a witch to hold!


I didn't have a clue about these until I recently picked up a large gray cat (since "all cats are gray in the dark") at a garage sale for $5. The woman mentioned that it was a FurReal and they are "expensive." A few days later I looked online, not expecting much in the way of secondary market value, and promptly regretted I had decided against the matching kitten. I'll get around to eBaying her some day, although I suspect that day won't be until after Halloween for some reason 

Speaking of eBay, I finally found a fire bat from a U.S. seller at a price I could justify. This species is especially suited for Halloween, as you can see. I may base some taxidermy recreations on it eventually, but bought it mostly because it's so striking. Same seller still has a lot of two for $50 shipped if anyone's interested (search "picta bat")


----------



## Chelsiestein

pumpkinhead86 said:


> The Family Dollar here (NC) had a few stuff out, but I only picked up new coffee cups. I'm gonna check out Marshalls and TJ Maxx this week. I always find neat stuff there


Let's us know if they've put anything out yet!


----------



## kittyvibe

Deadna said:


> These cats freak people out bad when they walk in my house....I SO wish they made a black one for a witch to hold!


The black cat is called Lulu and I have one in my witch scene. :3
This is a terrible pic but you can see her sitting on the shelf next to the green witch sign to the right of the pic. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68932&d=1291339656

in 2013 she moved to the top of the shelf, still weirdly next to the green sign, lol --> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=186707&d=1384347046

Also in detail heres a pic on amazon--> http://www.amazon.com/Furreal-Friends-Solid-Kitten-Tiger/dp/B00JWACL4W


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh yes, the FurReal critters! 

I have only one or two FurReal critters, believe the full-size Chimp and Squawkers McCaw. Wanted both of them for halloween use and loved their realistic movements and sound. I did look for a black full-size cat but never saw one around. Thought of buying the white one and trying to dye it (would you do that like one frosts hair--in sections with fabric spray?). Anyway figured that was too much work for what might be a sketchy result. Walmart and lots of stores have carried these and sometime you can hit it when they clear them out for new mdse on the shelf. I didn't realize there was a black cat they came out with finally. Never got lucky finding one at Goodwill. I bought my chimp fromTJMaxx on clearance. Squawkers I missed when my Walmart had them for like $15-20 during Eastertime one year and boy did i regret since not driving back to buy it the next morning. Waited my time on ebay one year and picked a price I could live with but still was more than I wanted to really pay, especially after then having to pay shipping. If you ever see one of those at a yard sale or Goodwill, jump on it if it's not outrageous. The parrot is great for pirate theme. The chimp for a carnveil.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I didn't buy them today, but I opened the box today, does that count? 
These came in while I was out of town ~

















One pic with flash, one without. They came from LTD Commodities & there's a relatively recent thread here about that company & what they offer. Based on what I read from others, they were recommended, and I'm very happy with them too. They were $5 each, and I got 2 right hands & 2 left hands for $20. Not sure of the exact term, but they have a tapered circle hole on the wrist for hanging - maybe keyhole?

If you are the slightest bit handy (ha ha, get it?! ), they would make really great prop hands if you found a good way to attach them to your witch or female zombie. I'm torn on what I want to do with mine! Probably two will end up on my portrait wall, with one holding a skeleton in the upturned hand, and maybe the other turned sideways holding a lantern on a rope... so many possibilities!


----------



## lucky

fresh meat












fresh meat


----------



## printersdevil

Those look wonderful. what are the hands made of?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

printersdevil said:


> Those look wonderful. what are the hands made of?


Well, according to the website, it says "cold-cast ceramic"

http://www.ltdcommodities.com/Home-...rs/2828/prod1071043.jmp?categoryId=cat2280006

but to me it feels & looks more like a hard resin. Not really sure if one is better than the other, but they were packaged very securely. I think that if you dropped them from waist-height or so, it's likely you could break off a finger at a weak point, but they don't feel especially fragile. Sorry I'm not sure if my description is making anything clearer! Really, for the money I don't think they can be beat!


----------



## ooojen

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Well, according to the website, it says "cold-cast ceramic
> but to me it feels & looks more like a hard resin.


You are absolutely right; they're resin. "Cold-cast ceramic" is an industry-accepted, but still rather misleading way of saying it, like calling luan wood "Philippine Mahogany". That's not a big deal, though; they're good quality. I did secure one poorly (I rushed the drying time on the adhesive) and it fell on a hard floor and broke a couple fingers (my fault entirely). I glued it, and it went back together well, though, such that the breaks were barely noticeable. If you're careful with them, they should be no problem at all.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bought some stuff for my paranormal invest  and worked on monsters today


----------



## Alise

Got this stuff at the At Home store


----------



## Spookybella977

Jenn I wanted to buy the hands but wasn't sure but after seeing your pics I'm ordering them! They look really nice!


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> I didn't have a clue about these until I recently picked up a large gray cat (since "all cats are gray in the dark") at a garage sale for $5. The woman mentioned that it was a FurReal and they are "expensive." A few days later I looked online, not expecting much in the way of secondary market value, and promptly regretted I had decided against the matching kitten. I'll get around to eBaying her some day, although I suspect that day won't be until after Halloween for some reason
> 
> Speaking of eBay, I finally found a fire bat from a U.S. seller at a price I could justify. This species is especially suited for Halloween, as you can see. I may base some taxidermy recreations on it eventually, but bought it mostly because it's so striking. Same seller still has a lot of two for $50 shipped if anyone's interested (search "picta bat")


Beautiful bat and the name fits it perfectly!


----------



## Deadna

kittyvibe said:


> The black cat is called Lulu and I have one in my witch scene. :3
> This is a terrible pic but you can see her sitting on the shelf next to the green witch sign to the right of the pic.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68932&d=1291339656
> 
> in 2013 she moved to the top of the shelf, still weirdly next to the green sign, lol --> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=186707&d=1384347046
> 
> Also in detail heres a pic on amazon--> http://www.amazon.com/Furreal-Friends-Solid-Kitten-Tiger/dp/B00JWACL4W


It appears that ALL the cats are called Lulu....would be nice if each one was named different to keep them straight. Mine are the big white one on the bottom of the Amazon page. They are life size. I noticed yours says "kitten" so I assume it is smaller? What does it do?


----------



## Bethany

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I didn't buy them today, but I opened the box today, does that count?
> These came in while I was out of town ~
> 
> View attachment 245930
> 
> 
> View attachment 245931
> 
> 
> One pic with flash, one without. They came from LTD Commodities & there's a relatively recent thread here about that company & what they offer. Based on what I read from others, they were recommended, and I'm very happy with them too. They were $5 each, and I got 2 right hands & 2 left hands for $20. Not sure of the exact term, but they have a tapered circle hole on the wrist for hanging - maybe keyhole?
> 
> If you are the slightest bit handy (ha ha, get it?! ), they would make really great prop hands if you found a good way to attach them to your witch or female zombie. I'm torn on what I want to do with mine! Probably two will end up on my portrait wall, with one holding a skeleton in the upturned hand, and maybe the other turned sideways holding a lantern on a rope... so many possibilities!


Those are hands down fabulous.  
I wish more places would do left & right hands.


----------



## Jeepers

Jen&MattFromPA, Thank you very much for the tip. I just ordered a set of the hands.


----------



## printersdevil

There is a guy on here that makes hands and arms. I am having them made for my props.


----------



## 22606

A striking, flourished black skull from D.L. & Co., which I learned of thanks to Serpentia (thank you again for mentioning them and this deal):


----------



## Jeepers

I found this for rCaig? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Union-Bela-Dracla-Blow-mold-/201392598982?


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Found these great items at Gordman's (not the skeleton stand in the background...that was a pottery barn find last year) - most of the shelves were still waiting to be stocked in the Halloween section so may have to peek in again soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> A striking, flourished black skull from D.L. & Co., which I learned of thanks to Serpentia (thank you again for mentioning them and this deal):
> 
> View attachment 246152
> View attachment 246153
> 
> 
> View attachment 246154
> View attachment 246155


I own this was a bday gift from a friend I have had it for 3 years and love it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got these voulturs yesterday and a baby one love them


----------



## printersdevil

DO you know how much those canvas prints are? We don't have a Gordman's, but there is one in my sister's town so I could maybe have her ship to me.


----------



## A little bit scary

These are so cool, and l love the ideas you have for them.


----------



## Caroluna

Garthgoyle said:


> A striking, flourished black skull from D.L. & Co., which I learned of thanks to Serpentia (thank you again for mentioning them and this deal):
> 
> View attachment 246152
> View attachment 246153
> 
> 
> View attachment 246154
> View attachment 246155


I bought this as well after seeing Serpentia's post. Mine hasn't arrived yet so thanks for the pictures.


----------



## themyst

I took a trip and wound up at AC Moore's in Bangor, Maine. I was thrilled to see they had their Halloween merchandise out already! I only bought a couple of kitchen floor mats and an LED picture, but I'm sure I'll be back for more.

Kitchen floor mats:









LED Picture (I already have a different one, so I know how cool they are!) It was twenty bucks.


----------



## doto

Picked up a skull to add to the collection; missing a few teeth but a great price around here for $30.00CDN (about $23US)


----------



## Chelsiestein

A few things I have gotten over the past week. Put in an order with Kreepsville 666 & some Michael's goodies.


----------



## Chelsiestein

^ Oh, and the 3 baggies of pins were from an Ebay order


----------



## Spookybella977

Chelsiestein I like the stickers you bought! Especially the day of the dead ones! What do you do with so many stickers??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ordered a few things from BuyCostumes today on pre-order so no photos to post. Order 2 sets of the Spooky Living Tree Outdoor Decoration to go with my SH talking tree face prop from last year. Also pre-ordered a Bump & Go Eyeball prop that caught my eye LOL. It's a 4 inch eyeball with optic nerve tissue (total length 8.5 inches) that is motorized and runs on batteries and bumps and goes when sound activated. I couldn't pass this up for my mad lab. It's a cyclops eye at $25 (couldn't justify a pair). Can't wait to see the order when it all ships at end of August or early September. Took advantage of their $4.99 shipping rate.


----------



## screamqueen2012

just a heads up. i checked out home goods today..no halloween yet, but...anyone who like alittle oddity mixed with their halloween, they DO have several nice deer, ram skulls on a stand....alot of variations to deer horns... they are not overwhelming in size..also they look like silver mercury glass, they are metal base, i bought both, i like to mix this up with my skull display and voodoo....they are 14 dollars...also had some good gothic pic frames for table top sizes.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Spookybella977 said:


> Chelsiestein I like the stickers you bought! Especially the day of the dead ones! What do you do with so many stickers??


Hoard them X-D  I usually stick them to packages and cards. Other than that, i just collect them in a art supply drawer.


----------



## ReelSore

Bought a pile of plywood and 2x4's for my castle wall façade. Started today and will probably take every weekend for a month to finish. When completed, I'll take pic and post.


----------



## creepymagic

Bought a Freddy Glove Serving Bowl at Screamers Costumes in Michigan this weekend


----------



## allears22

Got these items today and have some projects to finish up. The picture was bought for the glass and frame as I am going to try out this haunted mirror tutorial I found. The skeletons were all bought at "At Home".


----------



## CandyCornPrincess

I didn't purchase this, but I saw the coolest thing on the web today!!! An anatomical skull made of chocolate!!! I thought someone on here would get a kick out of it  









You can buy them on etsy https://www.etsy.com/listing/115839827/100-chocolate-skulls-anatomically


----------



## printersdevil

allears22, I bought the same three skeletons today! We don't have an At Home, but I went to Dallas to cyclone jack's to make a stirring witch caudron creep and stopped on the way home. I also picked up another small hanging witch to hang from my beams. I just love those.


----------



## Windborn

Got an awesome Bose speaker to use for my atmosphere sound effects! Only paid $25 for it!! LOVE buy/sell sites!


----------



## geige

I found these two fellas at a yard sale...marked $30 ea when new, a couple of small holes from moving and I got them for $3.50 ea  I'm going to use them on top of my cemetery pillars.


----------



## p261403

Was able to get animated witch that will need a better paint job and clothes and spirit ball from Big Lots this morning, and ordered witch's broom. Skelton dog, haunted doll, and my costume from Spirit Halloween, need to wait for the mail. Good morning shopping spree.


----------



## geige

These guys arrived today...got them from Hobby Lobby's 80% off sale. I paid $24 for them (saved $119!). I'm going to Halloweenify them up and put them in my cemetery.


----------



## McBernes

A trip to a Goodwill and a Dollar store paid off big time today!






The Santa and his Missus came from Goodwill, $10 for both. I havent tried them to see if they still wiggle, but it's ok if they don't as they will soon be zombiefied. The barbie-like doll came from a Dollar store, her fate is the same as the Claus family. The black birds came from a Dollar store as well....for 1 CENT APIECE!!!! Only my conscience kept me from buying every single one they had, as it was I only left a couple lol. Michaels provided a whicker wreathe to transform into a Halloween wreathe, a small plaster skull, and some discounted cupcake papers. At Michaels they were putting up a Spooky Town display. It was really cool, a lot of the pieces were new items.


----------



## printersdevil

p251403, that spirit ball came from Big Lots? How much was it? Does it have a face in it? Can you share more details or photos?


----------



## p261403

Printersdevil The Spirit Ball did come from Big lots, it was $16. its is called LED witches Orb with Spooky Halloween sounds, I know its takes 2 double A batteries, I don't remember what is says, I'm at work till ten tonight and I will post more pictures . And tell you what is says  and it dose not have a face on it, it has a sound of just voices and then just different color modes


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

(insert loud squeal here, please) I found her! I found the Big Lots Witch!!! 

Last year I was desperate for her but had no luck finding her despite trying really hard & even contacting their corporate offices. This year, on page 28 of this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140619-2015-halloween-mdse-sighting-stores.html, someone posted a picture that she was BACK in the Big Lots display. I was SO EXCITED! 

Anyway, I ran to my local Big Lots, and they did have two racks of Halloween stuff up along with some empty spaces & aisles. They had ONE boxed witch & the other was on display with an empty box on the shelf labeled "DISPLAY ONLY". I snatched the box up right away in my cart (along with some other plunder!) but did ask the manager about the display. They are not selling it at this time. 

I will be going back to this Big Lots off & on this season, and if I see another one, I'll buy it & make it available here, because I know many people want her. She's really fantastic! She does more stuff than I thought - her eyes light up, she actually turns back & forth on the stand, and she says 5 things in a very "witchy" voice - 

- You're not going in THERE, are you? Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha! (cackle cackle evil laugh)
- Boo! (cackle cackle evil laugh)
- I would turn baaacckk if I were you!
- Oh, ha ha ha ha ha! (evil laugh)
- Be-ware!

I'm going to add some of the Dollar Tree play hair extensions to fluff out her hair, and I'll add some more clothes & maybe stuffing if it doesn't make her too heavy to move. I will also add another wire to her hat to put it exactly how I want, and may or may not keep the skull in her hand...But I think she's well worth it and I'm thrilled to have my very first witch!

And I got some other stuff too, because really, how could I resist?! My kiddos convinced me to get the pumpkin trio - it lights up in multiple colors & sings a little song. The skull butler says quite a few things and I thought for $40 he was priced really well!


















I confess I might have let out a little yell of "YES! She's here!" when I spotted her on the shelf! My DD3 said "Who is here, Mommy?" LOL!


----------



## Bethany

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> (insert loud squeal here, please) I found her! I found the Big Lots Witch!!!
> 
> Last year I was desperate for her but had no luck finding her despite trying really hard & even contacting their corporate offices. This year, on page 28 of this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/140619-2015-halloween-mdse-sighting-stores.html, someone posted a picture that she was BACK in the Big Lots display. I was SO EXCITED!
> 
> Anyway, I ran to my local Big Lots, and they did have two racks of Halloween stuff up along with some empty spaces & aisles. They had ONE boxed witch & the other was on display with an empty box on the shelf labeled "DISPLAY ONLY". I snatched the box up right away in my cart (along with some other plunder!) but did ask the manager about the display. They are not selling it at this time.
> 
> I will be going back to this Big Lots off & on this season, and if I see another one, I'll buy it & make it available here, because I know many people want her. She's really fantastic! She does more stuff than I thought - her eyes light up, she actually turns back & forth on the stand, and she says 5 things in a very "witchy" voice -
> 
> - You're not going in THERE, are you? Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha! (cackle cackle evil laugh)
> - Boo! (cackle cackle evil laugh)
> - I would turn baaacckk if I were you!
> - Oh, ha ha ha ha ha! (evil laugh)
> - Be-ware!
> 
> I'm going to add some of the Dollar Tree play hair extensions to fluff out her hair, and I'll add some more clothes & maybe stuffing if it doesn't make her too heavy to move. I will also add another wire to her hat to put it exactly how I want, and may or may not keep the skull in her hand...But I think she's well worth it and I'm thrilled to have my very first witch!
> 
> And I got some other stuff too, because really, how could I resist?! My kiddos convinced me to get the pumpkin trio - it lights up in multiple colors & sings a little song. The skull butler says quite a few things and I thought for $40 he was priced really well!
> 
> 
> View attachment 246702
> 
> 
> View attachment 246703
> 
> 
> I confess I might have let out a little yell of "YES! She's here!" when I spotted her on the shelf! My DD3 said "Who is here, Mommy?" LOL!


Big Lots has the EYEBALL DOORBELLS?!! What was the price on those please....


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Bethany said:


> Big Lots has the EYEBALL DOORBELLS?!! What was the price on those please....


YES! They had the eyeball doorbells! I was thrilled with that, too!! They were $16 each. I don't remember what the At Home stores were selling them for, but I don't have one of those near me so I didn't care if I paid more. Per http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...d-them-out-their-area-want-list-requests.html, I know there is at least one other member looking for them. My store had at least 10. Before my next trip to Big Lots, I will be checking the "want lists" in that thread and will pick up anything I can for people.


----------



## Deadna

My elderly cousin tricked me into running an errand with her today claiming she had to pick up a package that was too heavy for her. She ended up taking me to Cracker Barrel and insisted on buying me the Thing Lamp. I don't know how I will ever repay her but I am thrilled!


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> (insert loud squeal here, please) I found her! I found the Big Lots Witch!!!


Congrats!


----------



## printersdevil

So thrilled that you got the witch!!! Show us a video if you can. I would love to see her in action. I only saw the box last year and heard her voice. I would love to see the movement of her.


----------



## themyst

printersdevil said:


> So thrilled that you got the witch!!! Show us a video if you can. I would love to see her in action. I only saw the box last year and heard her voice. I would love to see the movement of her.


Yes I look forward to seeing it also. I'd have to make it a day trip because there is no Big Lots around me but the witch looks like quite a deal for fifty bucks. I'd probably walk out with the little skeleton butler, too. He's cute. I can already see him in my husband's bathroom across from the toilet with a roll of bathroom tissue on his tray. Does anyone have a UPC handy for him?

ETA: Oh great, just found out there is no Big Lots even within a day trip of me. Wonder if I can find the witch and butler online somewhere.


----------



## Deadna

McBernes said:


> A trip to a Goodwill and a Dollar store paid off big time today!
> View attachment 246689
> The Santa and his Missus came from Goodwill, $10 for both. I havent tried them to see if they still wiggle, but it's ok if they don't as they will soon be zombiefied. The barbie-like doll came from a Dollar store, her fate is the same as the Claus family. The black birds came from a Dollar store as well....for 1 CENT APIECE!!!! Only my conscience kept me from buying every single one they had, as it was I only left a couple lol. Michaels provided a whicker wreathe to transform into a Halloween wreathe, a small plaster skull, and some discounted cupcake papers. At Michaels they were putting up a Spooky Town display. It was really cool, a lot of the pieces were new items.


Why were the birds only a penny? Next time buy them all...it's every ghoul for themselves


----------



## Deadna

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> YES! They had the eyeball doorbells! I was thrilled with that, too!! They were $16 each. I don't remember what the At Home stores were selling them for, but I don't have one of those near me so I didn't care if I paid more. Per http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...d-them-out-their-area-want-list-requests.html, I know there is at least one other member looking for them. My store had at least 10. Before my next trip to Big Lots, I will be checking the "want lists" in that thread and will pick up anything I can for people.


At Homes eyeball doorbells are $14.99. Thank you for letting us know BL price....I was worried they would be several dollars cheaper and I would have to make a trip back for a return.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

printersdevil said:


> So thrilled that you got the witch!!! Show us a video if you can. I would love to see her in action. I only saw the box last year and heard her voice. I would love to see the movement of her.


Okay, I have never posted a video before, but I will try tomorrow. She's currently put together in my front room and I think she's loud enough that if I let her play for a bit, she might wake up the kids. And you know I don't want to do that! LOL! 

I will try to post a video of her as well as the skelly butler tomorrow. If there's a Big Lots thread for this year already, I'll put it there.


----------



## mb24

I got the dancing Halloween Snoopy from Cracker Barrel on yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

themyst said:


> Yes I look forward to seeing it also. I'd have to make it a day trip because there is no Big Lots around me but the witch looks like quite a deal for fifty bucks. I'd probably walk out with the little skeleton butler, too. He's cute. I can already see him in my husband's bathroom across from the toilet with a roll of bathroom tissue on his tray. Does anyoned have a UPC handy for him?


There are 3 separate numbers on the skelly butler tag, but I'm going to give you the number that's on my receipt because that DOES match one of the numbers on the tag. Skelly Butler = 810247617. I'm gonna try to post a video of him tomorrow as well - I really think he's fantastic for the price point, and his head bobs, mouth movies & eyes light up red!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Deadna said:


> My elderly cousin tricked me into running an errand with her today claiming she had to pick up a package that was too heavy for her. She ended up taking me to Cracker Barrel and insisted on buying me the Thing Lamp. I don't know how I will ever repay her but I am thrilled!


There's a Thing lamp?!? Do you have pictures?


----------



## themyst

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> There are 3 separate numbers on the skelly butler tag, but I'm going to give you the number that's on my receipt because that DOES match one of the numbers on the tag. Skelly Butler = 810247617. I'm gonna try to post a video of him tomorrow as well - I really think he's fantastic for the price point, and his head bobs, mouth movies & eyes light up red!


Well you just answered all the questions I sent you in a PM. Thank you, I think he is adorable.


----------



## p261403

I tried for two hours to upload a video on here but couldn't. So what I did is I uploaded them to youtube and they're below. If you have any issues viewing them Let me know  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_r8FEQhZJE&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHpAMnIxcTM&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eInqN4bYGqI


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you so much. I am off to get the spirit ball. I really don't need the witch, but she was the one I wanted last year so I am sitting on the line. However, I have bought something like 18 of them this year plus am building wizards and fortune tellers and am almost through with a stirring witch. To say that I don't need her is an understatement. I have several with the same face that I love. But, I love her movement. So, I will probably come home with her. Hubby is going to have a heart attack when he realizes how many I have. I keep posting pics when I get them and they are all in a FB folder, but I don;t think he has realized the volume!!!!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

printersdevil said:


> Thank you so much. I am off to get the spirit ball. I really don't need the witch, but she was the one I wanted last year so I am sitting on the line. However, I have bought something like 18 of them this year plus am building wizards and fortune tellers and am almost through with a stirring witch. To say that I don't need her is an understatement. I have several with the same face that I love. But, I love her movement. So, I will probably come home with her. Hubby is going to have a heart attack when he realizes how many I have. I keep posting pics when I get them and they are all in a FB folder, but I don;t think he has realized the volume!!!!


Your house is going to look amazing, though!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Well, P261403 beat me to it on the video of the Big Lots Witch, but I'm going to try and add it here anyway just to see if I can do it. 

Something interesting about the spirit ball in the videos too - the phrase it says is the same as a prop that my husband got from a yard sale to entertain our kids. I think it's some kind of tabletop scene but I really can't remember exactly. I just know I've heard that saying about 75,000 times because my kids kept pushing the buttons last year! LOL! 

When I went to Big Lots yesterday, they did not have the spirit ball, so I'm glad I got to see a video. 

Anyway, I'm attempting to add the Big Lots Witch video & the Big Lots Skelly Butler video - here goes!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5IBNONc27c


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPKxD9gVH2I


----------



## themyst

I ordered the butler from Ebay last night. 

I'm probably lucky there is no Big Lots near me.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks for the video of the witch. I LOVE her. Dang you!!!!! She is the first one that I really, really wanted last year. I thought that the tall one that I bought off of ebay earlier was her. Now, I am just dying for her.


Hi, my name is printersdevil and I have not bought a witch in several weeks. But, I think that is about to change!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

printersdevil said:


> Thanks for the video of the witch. I LOVE her. Dang you!!!!! She is the first one that I really, really wanted last year. I thought that the tall one that I bought off of ebay earlier was her. Now, I am just dying for her.
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is printersdevil and I have not bought a witch in several weeks. But, I think that is about to change!!!


LOL! Oh, I just love her too! I think she's so great despite needing a bit of tweaking to really flesh her out. I don't have any witch props (except a wooden silhouette witch that we project on the house), so I knew that if I was going to buy one, I really wanted to LOVE her. Of course, I do love the spell-casting witch from Grandin Road, but I can't justify that price. The nice thing about this Big Lots Witch, for me, is that while I am settling by not getting the GR Witch, I'm not *settling* because I am really happy with her!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Jenn&MattfromPA for the videos. I have two witches masks that I plan to use for my witches gathering at the cauldron scene and have wanted this one to make it a trio. Still do! I just really like her looks. Don't know if I would use her voice track or not but at least she sounds OK. That butler has a great voice. 

_BTW can you provide the SKU for the witch?_ not sure if it's the same as last years and I want to start calling my local stores to see if they have started halloween yet. Thanks. I too spent many hours on the phone and driving around to stores in search of her to no avail. Hopefully this year California will get her in and one of her will be mine!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Ghost of Spookie said:


> _BTW can you provide the SKU for the witch?_ not sure if it's the same as last years and I want to start calling my local stores to see if they have started halloween yet. Thanks. I too spent many hours on the phone and driving around to stores in search of her to no avail. Hopefully this year California will get her in and one of her will be mine!


Per my Big Lots receipt, SKU for 2015 6 ft Witch = 810179468

Good luck finding her! Again, I'll be keeping an eye out for more witches around me & if I find any, I will grab them & make them available (at cost plus shipping only).


----------



## offmymeds

got this kitty at Big Lots and the dog at Joann's


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

Yes, it's a bit of an investment, but I just picked these up off of Ebay. I love LOVE Michael Aram but the full set is priced at over $5000, so I'm starting out small with just the hostess set for $150. Ugh. Why can't I be independently wealthy...why?!?


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

*Michael Aram Bones!!!*

Yes, it's a bit of an investment, but I just picked these up off of Ebay. I love LOVE Michael Aram but the full set is priced at over $5000, so I'm starting out small with just the hostess set for $150. Ugh. Why can't I be independently wealthy...why?!?

View attachment 246760


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Sadly, our Big Lots doesn't have any Halloween out yet, and I haven't seen anything at the dollar stores. I made a trip to JoAnn's for a skeleton dog, and our Michaels has one island of Halloween craft items out. 









So, I went where I almost always score Halloween stuff - Goodwill!

I made out like a bandit today, and bought all of this for just over $3!









2 pumpkin pails, one small light-up jack o lantern, one jack pail, a set of metal spider legs and facial features to add to a pumpkin, a mini strobe light, and (another ) moaning grim reaper.

Last time I was there, I got lucky, too, and found these little jack tea light holders for 29 cents a piece:


----------



## Saki.Girl

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Well, P261403 beat me to it on the video of the Big Lots Witch, but I'm going to try and add it here anyway just to see if I can do it.
> 
> Something interesting about the spirit ball in the videos too - the phrase it says is the same as a prop that my husband got from a yard sale to entertain our kids. I think it's some kind of tabletop scene but I really can't remember exactly. I just know I've heard that saying about 75,000 times because my kids kept pushing the buttons last year! LOL!
> 
> When I went to Big Lots yesterday, they did not have the spirit ball, so I'm glad I got to see a video.
> 
> Anyway, I'm attempting to add the Big Lots Witch video & the Big Lots Skelly Butler video - here goes!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5IBNONc27c
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPKxD9gVH2I


Omg I love the spirt ball I so need one of those


----------



## disembodiedvoice

My Big Lots doesn't have the spirit ball out yet, if it gets it at all. How much was it? 
I bought the witch today but watching the vids, I'm not in love with her big bright eyes., did anyone who bought her last year modify her eyes in any way?


----------



## p261403

disemnodiedvoice 
The spirit ball was $16


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Joann FAbrics has those dog skeletons and some sort of bird (it looks like a pteradactyl to me).


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Went to our local At Home today. They had some Halloween out, but more empty shelves awaiting goodies than not. Picked up a skeleton spider and rat, an animated door knocker to give to our youngest for Xmas, and a cool owl themed wind chime that was 50% off.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

disembodiedvoice said:


> I bought the witch today but watching the vids, I'm not in love with her big bright eyes., did anyone who bought her last year modify her eyes in any way?


So far I have stuck 2 sets of fake eyelashes from the Dollar Tree (actually labeled Halloween lashes!) onto my Big Lots Witch's eyes. I think they add a little sumthin' sumthin'! Ha ha ha! If you want to try different things before altering her permanently, you could get some different colored cellophane pieces and tack them onto her eyes to see if you like a specific color as they light up. You could also print out some online eyes/irises onto clear transparency paper and tack that on, and then if you like it, use a clear mod podge or something to seal it onto her eyes.


----------



## c910andace

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> Yes, it's a bit of an investment, but I just picked these up off of Ebay. I love LOVE Michael Aram but the full set is priced at over $5000, so I'm starting out small with just the hostess set for $150. Ugh. Why can't I be independently wealthy...why?!?
> 
> View attachment 246760


How is it that I never even knew these existed. I'd also like to be uber wealthy. I came across this gem. Not Available of course.








It reminded me of the Witches Kitchen line from designer Tord Boontje. I still bemoan not buying those pieces when I had the chance.


----------



## p261403

I hope I'm posting this right , new on the block. http://www.collectionsetc.com/search/Halloween
this online store has a couple of things that might interest some of you  
Posable skelton 4 feet tall 39.99
Animated spooky talking tree head 24.99
Solar mythical gargoyle statue 9 inches long by 7 inches wide by 10 1.4 inches high 16.99
Posable Dog skelton with the black collar for 14.99
5 foot witch for 39.99
Dragon in love statue 16.99
another dragon 24.99
39 inch hanging reaper 14.99
Sleeping baby dragon statue 11.99


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wickedwillingwench said:


> Joann FAbrics has those dog skeletons and some sort of bird (it looks like a pteradactyl to me).


um...it's actually a vulture. Doh.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i went to Michael's and got the metal haunted house...it have several tealight holders inside...i like that. I also got skeleton wine bottle holder.
at Joann's I got a very nice, big halloween tree. I wil post photos once i gt it in the house and decorated.


----------



## Halloweencraze12

How much is the butler?


----------



## themyst

Halloweencraze12 said:


> How much is the butler?


Assuming you are referring to the butler on page 1616 of this thread ... I found some on Ebay for $30 plus about $10 shipping. I don't know how much they're going for in other stores, but upon googling I found them anywhere from $45 to $100.


----------



## Windborn

Hit At Home and Big Lots this afternoon - lots of new stuff in both! Big Lots in Cool Springs, TN has about 6 of the witches in case anyone in the area is looking for them!








I only got the skeleton cat, doorbell and electrocution helmet from At Home - no skeleton rats at our location yet!!

If I did it right here is a short clip of the helmet in action


----------



## MummyOf5

I've got to get a tablet and start writing down where all this cool stuff is coming down so I can go look for it


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Windborn said:


> Hit At Home and Big Lots this afternoon - lots of new stuff in both! Big Lots in Cool Springs, TN has about 6 of the witches in case anyone in the area is looking for them!
> 
> View attachment 246828
> 
> I only got the skeleton cat, doorbell and electrocution helmet from At Home - no skeleton rats at our location yet!!
> 
> If I did it right here is a short clip of the helmet in action


We got a doorbell for our youngest son for Xmas. He is a 6 year old Halloween fanatic!


----------



## McBernes

Deadna: I dont know why the birds where a penny, someone dropped the ball somewhere though lol.
A trip to a Big Lots found a witch prop and the eyeball doorbells. Goodwill paid off again with a mannequin head, a small christmas tree that some black and red paint has transformed into a Halloween tree, and a jack o lantern.












.


----------



## Lil Spook

50% off coupon at Michael's and my first SpookyTown of 2015!


----------



## emergencyfan

Found the stand for my skele trophy at the Dollar Tree. It holds 3 AA batteries and lights up whatever you display on it with rotating color. They come in silver but are easy to spray paint.


----------



## punkpumpkin

Got a few things in the mail today! 

This great skeleton condiment bowl set, pumpkin drink dispenser and spider stand from Pottery Barn ! 

From Grandin Road I got three skeleton mice! They are so huge! I tried to use a penny to show you the scale. Their jaws, heads and tails are posable. I am going to use them in a three blind mice display at my party. Also, I got a fire and ice light which is so cool! Not pictured, but can add if you would like. It does look like fire or like a portal to another world. Lastly I got this this mummy statue( http://www.grandinroad.com/mummification-head-and-hands-statue/808307 ) that I am considering painting gold to be king midas for our " Once upon a terror" party. But I am torn because the quality turned out to be so nice I am hesitant to paint over it.


----------



## Deadna

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> There's a Thing lamp?!? Do you have pictures?


It's not officially a "Thing" lamp but it is a hand that turns it on so that's what I called it 
Here is a thread on Cracker Barrel items and there is more info on it..........
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142258-cracker-barrel-halloween-2015-a.html


----------



## spookydave

Got these yesterday,I've been wanting a set of these for 20 yrs, and finally found them. They're kinda rough but I don't care,lol












they frame an entryway and they have lanterns hanging in their hands.


----------



## Lil Spook

now where did i put my chalk


----------



## themyst

I ordered and received today a bobble head skeleton butler someone posted about on a different thread. I think they bought theirs at Big Lots, but since I don't have one near me I found it on Ebay. It's supposed to be sound activated, but it doesn't seem to work unless you touch it. I'll have to take a look at that. It's cool nevertheless. I giggled the whole time I assembled it as I planned on putting it in my husbands bathroom and somehow that just struck my funny bone.


----------



## nicolita3

themyst said:


> I ordered and received today a bobble head skeleton butler someone posted about on a different thread. I think they bought theirs at Big Lots, but since I don't have one near me I found it on Ebay. It's supposed to be sound activated, but it doesn't seem to work unless you touch it. I'll have to take a look at that. It's cool nevertheless. I giggled the whole time I assembled it as I planned on putting it in my husbands bathroom and somehow that just struck my funny bone.
> 
> View attachment 246956


I got one like that from CVs last year.


----------



## nicolita3

themyst said:


> I ordered and received today a bobble head skeleton butler someone posted about on a different thread. I think they bought theirs at Big Lots, but since I don't have one near me I found it on Ebay. It's supposed to be sound activated, but it doesn't seem to work unless you touch it. I'll have to take a look at that. It's cool nevertheless. I giggled the whole time I assembled it as I planned on putting it in my husbands bathroom and somehow that just struck my funny bone.
> 
> View attachment 246956


I got one like that from CVs last year.


----------



## Halloweencraze12

I bought a candelabra from micheals today using the 50% off coupon


----------



## LairMistress

Actually, I went to Big Lots yesterday. They finally had the witches, but I passed. I also passed on the new poseable skeletons with red LED eyes, even though they were also only $50.

I bought the eyeball doorbell, a battery op multi colored spinning projection light (similar to Lowes electrical light from last year, but spins faster and has designs on its base)...and I intended to buy the string of flickering lights that made the shorting out sound, but they didn't look enough like Edison bulbs for my taste, I dislike the sound, and from what I could see, they looked "socket-less", which really makes no sense. Maybe I'm wrong about that, I haven't seen them out of the package. 

In lieu of them, I bought the "rusty attic light" which looks more like an Edison bulb, makes no sound, and has a socket.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from the fleamarket, found a resin lifesize cat, got it for 2 bucks, I want to paint it black and put it on top of one of my tombstones but my wife doesn't want me to paint it, she says it'll lose some of the detail, I also found a section of a reindeer(I think) that has a motor, I bundled it with a Walt Disney scary tales vhs tape and snow white vhs tape(not pictured because not relevant) for 3 bucks, tested the motor and it works, I liked the contents of the vhs tape


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Double post


----------



## printersdevil

I just ordered a reindeer motor for the head of my stirring witch. Great find!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

printersdevil said:


> I just ordered a reindeer motor for the head of my stirring witch. Great find!


Thanks PD, I don't know how I'm going to use it, I was thinking of using it on the head of a doll, I like that It comes with plug already


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

themyst said:


> I ordered and received today a bobble head skeleton butler someone posted about on a different thread. I think they bought theirs at Big Lots, but since I don't have one near me I found it on Ebay. It's supposed to be sound activated, but it doesn't seem to work unless you touch it. I'll have to take a look at that. It's cool nevertheless. I giggled the whole time I assembled it as I planned on putting it in my husbands bathroom and somehow that just struck my funny bone.


Your Bathroom Attendant is hilarious!!! Don't forget to leave a tip jar on the counter with hand lotions, hand towels and such. I'm still laughing at him. 

I would so be using this in my house except we have separate toilet areas for the most part and not quite the same thing plus it would be a tough squeeze. That alone would make people feel uncomfortable if the butler's face didn't. I want a bigger bathroom! LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LairMistress said:


> Actually, I went to Big Lots yesterday. They finally had the witches, but I passed. I also passed on the new poseable skeletons with red LED eyes, even though they were also only $50.
> 
> I bought the eyeball doorbell, a battery op multi colored spinning projection light (similar to Lowes electrical light from last year, but spins faster and has designs on its base)...and I intended to buy the string of flickering lights that made the shorting out sound, but they didn't look enough like Edison bulbs for my taste, I dislike the sound, and from what I could see, they looked "socket-less", which really makes no sense. Maybe I'm wrong about that, I haven't seen them out of the package.
> 
> In lieu of them, I bought the "rusty attic light" which looks more like an Edison bulb, makes no sound, and has a socket.



I see we ended up with similar items. I passed on the witch too but I did get the flickering light sets. I'll take a photo of them later but they are battery operated, whereas the Gemmy Short-Circuit bulb needs to run on AC power with the 6-ft cord. The battery box of the flickering lights also acts as its controller. It has a timer, 6hrs on/18 hours off. It has a 3-position switch: on, demo (need to push the button), and Lights only. The box also contains the speaker which is plenty loud. When sound activated, the chip inside the box plays an electrical kind of sound. Some describe it as an electrical arc-ing sound but I think it has a bit more of a mechanical sound to it, like some machinery turning. In any event the sound can be disabled by switching to the Lights position.

When activated the light bulbs come on and flicker for about 30 seconds I think (along with sound if enabled), and then time out and go off until activated again. My plan is to use them somehow in my mad lab. If you are setting up in an area with no electricity they are a nice option. The wiring connecting the light bulbs and the controller box are thin black wires.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have no idea what is going on with my posting on the forum lately but have been getting double posts without doing anything different than I have in the past. Sorry...


----------



## Paint It Black

Got the screeching cat and some linens at Big Lots.


















And the raven candleholder at Michaels.


----------



## LairMistress

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I see we ended up with similar items. I passed on the witch too but I did get the flickering light sets. I'll take a photo of them later but they are battery operated, whereas the Gemmy Short-Circuit bulb needs to run on AC power with the 6-ft cord. The battery box of the flickering lights also acts as its controller. It has a timer, 6hrs on/18 hours off. It has a 3-position switch: on, demo (need to push the button), and Lights only. The box also contains the speaker which is plenty loud. When sound activated, the chip inside the box plays an electrical kind of sound. Some describe it as an electrical arc-ing sound but I think it has a bit more of a mechanical sound to it, like some machinery turning. In any event the sound can be disabled by switching to the Lights position.
> 
> When activated the light bulbs come on and flicker for about 30 seconds I think (along with sound if enabled), and then time out and go off until activated again. My plan is to use them somehow in my mad lab. If you are setting up in an area with no electricity they are a nice option. The wiring connecting the light bulbs and the controller box are thin black wires.


I can't wait to see the pictures! I'm not positive that I'm using my light this year. I have plans for it for next year for sure. Same with the gramophone. I think I'll order that from Wal-Mart. 

What I really want to do, is temporarily enclose our porch with decorated plywood. On the outside, make it look like an enclosed porch, and on the inside, decorate it like a haunted parlor. I just don't think that I'll have time this year, because it's difficult to work on things with the kids here...and I'm only here when they're here!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Grabbed a few pics after dinner of the Big Lots Flickering Lights. Taken in room with the room lamp lights on. See 2 posts above for more comments on the light string.

Lights off:









Lights on:









Controller/Battery/Speaker box:









Aside from using them in my Mad Lab somehow, I could see using them on maybe some Carnevil signage. As long as the box can pick up the sound of the ToTers it will activate the lights. Thinking maybe have a carnival poster that gets lit by itself when they come up to it, sort of haunted.


----------



## BlueFrog

I finally succumbed to one of those inexpensive ($25ppd to USA) plastic wolf skull models from China. It arrived quickly and while it's a nice value for the price, whether I'd recommend it depends on the needs of the haunter. 

If all you need is a decent sized skull you can pass off as a wolf, great, you'll probably be very pleased. It does appear to be a death cast from a real skull of a mature animal (more on that in a moment). Although the casting quality isn't of the highest order, it is much better detailed than the usual Halloween prop of this type. 

If you need something that is actually a North American grey wolf skull, or even just the size of a wolf skull, proceed with caution. I haven't measured it, but it looks to be about 1.5" shorter than a skull cast from a subadult wolf I have in my collection. I'm sure the difference would be even more noticeable against either of my adult Alaskan wolves. Although I am not an expert and I do know European grey wolves are substantially smaller than those in North America, the size and proportions say "domestic dog" to me. 

At the price I paid, I'm still happy enough with it to pursue other, similar models coming out of China, particularly the human skull casts, but wanted to register my concerns for anyone who needs a (were)wolf skull to be in proportion to a human skeleton, taxidermy form, whatever. (OTOH, smaller should make it in better proportion to the wire animated reindeer for anyone who wishes to make a skull wolf)


----------



## Sidnami

Where did you get the wolf head?


----------



## BlueFrog

There used to be a bunch of people selling these plastic skulls on eBay, but right now this is the only one I've found selling the wolf:

eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/model-Asia-...-male-model-/161747996568?hash=item25a8ee8f98


----------



## Alise

I just saw the first pumpkin beer of the year here.


----------



## allears22

Added these guys to my village collection from Craigs List today!


----------



## Shadowbat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeCG3FKGZW0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 22606

Nice buys. 

I grabbed this nearly two-foot-tall witch at Tuesday Morning for $25. A veil covers her face, although that aspect does not show very well in the picture. I had been wanting a similar doll from Victorian Trading Company (Myra in Mourning), but theirs was (and still is) far more pricey, so I was glad to see that they had similar styles at TM this year for less than half the cost.


----------



## printersdevil

Garth, she is beautiful!


----------



## 22606

printersdevil said:


> Garth, she is beautiful!


Thank you. There were others, along with some shelf-sitter witches, but she was the one that stood out to me the most; if the red and black version would not have had a green-sequinned center panel, it would have been a knock-down, drag-out battle


----------



## Jeepers

Just want to let everyone know that the fish skeleton, like the AtHome skeletons only bigger, is available at KMart online right now!


----------



## jdubbya

The first of our clown masks for this year's haunt have arrived. Thanks Halloween Asylum!


----------



## Ellie13

Oh Snap! I have to run and hide in a corner now then change my pants. CREEPY!


----------



## dawnski

I love the clown jester, jdubbya!


----------



## Trex

Picked this up at a garage sale on Saturday, paid $6.00; not sure if we will use it this year, but thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## dawnski

I had one of these as a kid during the '70s! Does it also light up when it hears sounds/music? That was a fun feature.



Trex said:


> Picked this up at a garage sale on Saturday, paid $6.00; not sure if we will use it this year, but thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## Hallow-art

Got this in the mail last week but only got around to photographing her today. I collect a lot of the Telco Motion-Ettes but this is the first glowing head figure. I'm excited because they normally are pricey on eBay but I put in a low offer for her and the seller surprisingly accepted it. Only missing the pumpkin but I'll just borrow that from my other witch


----------



## Saki.Girl

bought the withes from Costco 








bought these spot lights from home depot







and







and


----------



## Saki.Girl

sorry double post


----------



## allears22

Saki.Girl said:


> bought the withes from Costco
> View attachment 247690
> 
> 
> bought these spot lights from home depot
> View attachment 247691
> 
> and
> View attachment 247692
> 
> and
> View attachment 247693



I have been thinking about grabbing those from Costco as well! So tempted....


----------



## CHEFJULI

Home depot has the attic light for the lowest price yet $9.98. I'm thinking of taking mine back to Big Lots and buying them at HD.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-9-65-in-Rusty-Attic-Light-56875/205832456


----------



## Trex

dawnski said:


> I had one of these as a kid during the '70s! Does it also light up when it hears sounds/music? That was a fun feature.


Not sure, plugged it in once and then the foster puppy we are taking care of chewed the cord (it was unplugged thankfully).....grrrr   The Hubbs said he would fix it today, so I will have to test that out!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Saki.Girl said:


> bought the withes from Costco
> View attachment 247690
> 
> 
> bought these spot lights from home depot
> View attachment 247691
> 
> and
> View attachment 247692
> 
> and
> View attachment 247693


how much are those witches at costco, saki? and did you get those spots in the store or online at home depot? I really want the purple one !!


----------



## Saki.Girl

disembodiedvoice said:


> how much are those witches at costco, saki? and did you get those spots in the store or online at home depot? I really want the purple one !!


The witches were 129.00
The light I got on line home depot 19.99 each


----------



## matrixmom

Wow saki those witches look like the ones on grandin road.


----------



## LairMistress

CHEFJULI said:


> Home depot has the attic light for the lowest price yet $9.98. I'm thinking of taking mine back to Big Lots and buying them at HD.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-9-65-in-Rusty-Attic-Light-56875/205832456


That's what I should have done today while I was in town! Darn it, I forgot. We live an hour from Big Lots, but have Home Depot in town. 

I was "bad" today, and didn't really Halloween shop because we were limited on time, but I did make it over to 5 Below for one of the ornate mirrors. They still have half a store of summer, and half back to school. No Halloween yet! I'm a little disappointed with the size of the mirror frame, and how flimsy it is, but it's super lightweight, and that's great for my intended use.


----------



## printersdevil

what does the ornate mirror look like, Lair Mistress? I am looking for one for the witcked queen's reflection.


----------



## LairMistress

I'm sorry, I thought that the picture went through. They had them in bright nearly turquoise blue, neon green, and purple, if I'm not mistaken. I chose red, because I'll go over the frame with a chalky black paint and gold leaf spots, but let some red show through, if it's not too shiny.


----------



## IshWitch

I got this hearse from TJ Maxx. I posted other pics in that store's thread. I love it! That is a full size candle jar for reference. Was $24.99, but couldn't resist.


----------



## LairMistress

I could have sworn that we had a thread for Five Below for this year. I went back 18 pages (talk about dedication! ), but couldn't find one. Did I dream it? I don't want to start another, if one exists!


----------



## allears22

IshWitch said:


> I got this hearse from TJ Maxx. I posted other pics in that store's thread. I love it! That is a full size candle jar for reference. Was $24.99, but couldn't resist.
> View attachment 247748


That is so awesome! I would of grabbed it as well!!


----------



## IshWitch

LairMistress said:


> I could have sworn that we had a thread for Five Below for this year. I went back 18 pages (talk about dedication! ), but couldn't find one. Did I dream it? I don't want to start another, if one exists!


Never heard of 5 Below. Where are they located.


----------



## coxboy316

IshWitch said:


> Never heard of 5 Below. Where are they located.


IshWitch
I am in VA and they are all over the place. Everything in the store is $5 or less and they have some decent cheap props during halloween that can be upgraded.

Check out to find a store near you. http://www.fivebelow.com/store-locator/


----------



## jdubbya

Our local Joann's finally marked down the boney vultures to $24.00 so picked one up today.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

***Yahoo!!!!*** Just scored myself this beautiful "FALLEN ANGEL" to add to my graveyard!!!! Found on a local classified ad. I'm over the moon! I LOVE HER!  Whoever made this is very talented! She will be well loved here.


----------



## printersdevil

wow, great finds everyone. Love that fallen angel, the mirror and the hearse!!1

Lair Mistress is the mirror heavy? I would love to have one if it is not so that it would not cost a fortune to be shipped. I want one for a mirror prop of the evil queen picture/


----------



## punkpumpkin

I literally found this rat on my front porch when I got home. Someone gave him to me and I don't know who! I didn't order him. I am glad that everyone knows where to deliver their unwanted Halloween items! To me that's where!


----------



## Bethany

punkpumpkin said:


> I literally found this rat on my front porch when I got home. Someone gave him to me and I don't know who! I didn't order him. I am glad that everyone knows where to deliver their unwanted Halloween items! To me that's where!


Love that rat. Are you on the Pay It Forward here on HF? If so that may be where it came from. Who ever sent it Lucky you!!


----------



## punkpumpkin

Bethany said:


> Love that rat. Are you on the Pay It Forward here on HF? If so that may be where it came from. Who ever sent it Lucky you!!


Maybe I can make it the official Halloween forum rat. I use it this year, then send it to someone new next year! I can take a photo of him at the party and at a landmark of my town. Then the next person can do the same. He needs a name!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

punkpumpkin said:


> Maybe I can make it the official Halloween forum rat. I use it this year, then send it to someone new next year! I can take a photo of him at the party and at a landmark of my town. Then the next person can do the same. He needs a name!


I don't want you to give up your rat, he is really cute ! But I do think that is a really fun idea about him seeing the country and maybe even other parts of the world, that would be great. If not your rat maybe we should find something else ( light weight and easy to ship) to make the rounds.


----------



## punkpumpkin

disembodiedvoice said:


> I don't want you to give up your rat, he is really cute ! But I do think that is a really fun idea about him seeing the country and maybe even other parts of the world, that would be great. If not your rat maybe we should find something else ( light weight and easy to ship) to make the rounds.


He is actually pretty light weight. I think he is made from some kind of foam. But he is kind of bulky. Maybe something like a creepy doll? Since he came to me out of the blue, I think he has a yin for travel.


----------



## LairMistress

They're not heavy at all, printersdevil. I won't be able to get back there until the 21st, but I'm thinking of picking up a few more when I go. The frame is slightly thicker than the Dollar Tree lenticular picture frames, and the mirror is real, but very thin.


----------



## pumpkinking30

I got this the other day from Grandin Road, but hadn't had a chance to show it off yet. I really like this rug. The howl is very, very loud. I tried it out inside our kitchen/ dining area, and our next door neighbor heard it faintly out in her yard. She thought we were trying out a new alarm.


----------



## punkpumpkin

pumpkinking30 said:


> I got this the other day from Grandin Road, but hadn't had a chance to show it off yet. I really like this rug. The howl is very, very loud. I tried it out inside our kitchen/ dining area, and our next door neighbor heard it faintly out in her yard. She thought we were trying out a new alarm.
> View attachment 247864
> 
> View attachment 247865


I was seriously considering buying this rug. But the cost is kind of high. And I heard the sounds was crazy loud. Do you think you could post a video of it in action?


----------



## ChrisW

Got this cool Lionel train set at a toy show last week-end. The set is mint in box, with all pieces, papers, stickers, backdrop and mat present and intact. Who knew Lionel had a monster-themed train set?


----------



## LairMistress

I stopped by Salvation Army today, because they usually have a smattering of Halloween by now. They had some newer candy pails, and some country things, but not a lot otherwise. Now, they have nothing else, because I bought the rest! The candy dish was 99 cents. I didn't really need it, but I love the black cat! The black candle was 49 cents, and the bisque light up house was 99 cents, too. The bulb was burned out, but the cord works, and so does the candle. I also picked up a working CD player for 7.99! They're at least twice that elsewhere, except Walkman styles without speakers.


----------



## 22606

punkpumpkin said:


> Maybe I can make it the official Halloween forum rat. I use it this year, then send it to someone new next year! I can take a photo of him at the party and at a landmark of my town. Then the next person can do the same. He needs a name!


Raoul Nice gift. Could be the beginning of an interesting tradition...

Great purchases, everyone.

I bought this at Marshalls/HomeGoods yesterday. I've been wanting a hanging jester mask and could not pass it up for the price after my discount and gift cards.


----------



## Saki.Girl

punkpumpkin said:


> I was seriously considering buying this rug. But the cost is kind of high. And I heard the sounds was crazy loud. Do you think you could post a video of it in action?


love the rug


----------



## Jeepers

I just found out through Gordman's has a new online catalog! I bought 2 lighted Haunted House pictures.


----------



## CrystalRose

Picked up a poseable skeleton with LED eyes.


----------



## Kenneth

Here are some of the things i've purchased over the past couple of days:

Purchased the hearse and also went to Kirkland's and picked up some pumpkin harvest handsoap








Bought this cotton tablecloth off ebay! I just fell in love, has a very vintage vibe to it. 








And then bought these the other day from At Home. I want to use the sign on a wreath for 
my front door.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up the frog skeleton at Michael's yesterday.


----------



## Defenestrator

We have finally gotten all moved into our new place, and I've committed to a direction for the haunt this year. It seems to have taken forever, but it's done. 

With this in mind, we made the first official shopping trip of the season.

The first stop was 'AtHome' (formerly Garden Ridge), where I got a few pre-lit pumpkins, and some closeout garden pieces (1/2 off!) in the form of a creepy cherub, and a couple of Celtic crosses. I also grabbed the lightup eye doorbell, and some PVC chains. 

From there, a run to JoAnn's where I picked up a few large Funkins, and a couple mediums, as well as some dense plastic planters.

The last several months of purchasing the new home, packing, moving, and unpacking have been a real hitch in our giddyup this year....it was fun to get out there and get the season officially started!


----------



## mikeerdas

ChrisW said:


> Got this cool Lionel train set at a toy show last week-end. The set is mint in box, with all pieces, papers, stickers, backdrop and mat present and intact. Who knew Lionel had a monster-themed train set?


Wow, that's really cool! Reminds me of Disney's Big Thunder Mountain railroad--which is pretty nicely themed.


----------



## Hallow-art

if you like The Monster Squad I suggest checking out "The Midnight Hour." It's a well done Halloween special from the 80's. It's on YouTube


----------



## Halloweeeiner

my first big Halloween purchase of the year!! Ordered the 75 in cauldron sisters from home depot for $149.99


----------



## Neuf350Z

**duplicate post**


----------



## Horrorween

I picked up a coffin and a few odd and ends.


----------



## Neuf350Z

Just came back from my local Big Lots and scored a few things. They have a good amount of things out already, but I'm sure more will be arriving once all the back-to-school stuff is gone.

There were only 2 doorbells left and 3 ShortCircuit flickering lights left after I got mine. I'm hoping to hit another location later in the week that is close by to where I work to see what they have there. And I also need to check out HomeGoods.


----------



## KrushR

Defenestrator said:


> We have finally gotten all moved into our new place, and I've committed to a direction for the haunt this year. It seems to have taken forever, but it's done.



I'm sure I've told you before, but you have one of the top names on the forum. Defenestrate is one of my favorite words to try and work into a convo.


----------



## Neuf350Z

I'm on a roll today. Found this guy at HomeGoods. He's about 2' tall and has LED eyes. They had two tables of Halloween items and this was the only bust on display. I'm going to keep checking back to this store and another one near where I work because last year I remember seeing a few different busts that I should have grabbed when I saw them and when I went back they were gone.









He'll make a nice addition to my re-designed cemetery this year!

**UPDATE: If anyone's wondering what he's made of, it's plaster. I thought it was a plastic material but I'm in the process of mounting him to a monument and when I drilled some holes I soon found out what it's made of. He'll get a coat of Drylok for sure.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, golly, yes...he will be AWESOME In a cemetery!!


----------



## RCIAG

Oh no...I do NOT like this trend of red LED eyes in the busts. The busts they've had in the past are just fine without those red eyes. Plus it's a peeve of mine those red eyes, but I do like that one better than the Deadgar Allen Poe one with the fangs. 

Not sure if I like it enough to buy it.


----------



## dawnski

Halloween store shopping day today! Here is the eyeball doorbell from Big Lots. Wish I had this last year for my hotel party.








LED candles and skeletal bracelet from Pier One. Ladies, there is nothing like the cold hand of death on your wrist. Pick this one up while they last.








From At Home the bloody attic string lights and raven/skull combo.








From Home Goods, this dancing skeleton snow globe. I am usually not a fan of snow globes, but this one was large and loved the pedestal. Just looked pretty cool. Home Goods in general, had very nice items this year. Will have to check back for more stuff. I was also impressed with Michaels this year. I didn't buy anything but I felt they stepped up their game from last year. I always feel they are overpriced, but it's worth a look.


----------



## punkpumpkin

I found this cool bottle at Tuesday Morning. They had a few nice things already in stock. It can be clear or with a color changing light. There is a fan inside that spins the glitter when the light is on. They had a bunch of other labels. Here is a few photos of the colors. It does green, blue, purple and red. It changes through them, not way to keep it on one color.


----------



## LairMistress

I love the skeletal hand bracelet! How much was it (dare I ask, because I swore I wouldn't spend much more than I already have)?

I'm the same way with snow globes. I bought one many years ago from Tuesday Morning, and I want to cry every time I think about losing it. It was gorgeous, and it was only half a globe--sort of like a large pocket watch on a pedestal, with a vintage scene, and black glitter for snow. I've never seen another one like it, since. I don't even have a picture of it! *sniffle sniffle*



dawnski said:


> Halloween store shopping day today!
> 
> LED candles and skeletal bracelet from Pier One. Ladies, there is nothing like the cold hand of death on your wrist. Pick this one up while they last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Home Goods, this dancing skeleton snow globe. I am usually not a fan of snow globes, but this one was large and loved the pedestal. Just looked pretty cool. Home Goods in general, had very nice items this year. Will have to check back for more stuff. I was also impressed with Michaels this year. I didn't buy anything but I felt they stepped up their game from last year. I always feel they are overpriced, but it's worth a look.


----------



## dawnski

Lairmistress, the bracelet was $16.95. Here's a link to it. http://www.pier1.com/Skeleton-Bracelet/2941548,default,pd.html#q=halloween%20bracelet&start=1


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Rockstar Graphics said:


> I'm on a roll today. Found this guy at HomeGoods. He's about 2' tall and has LED eyes. They had two tables of Halloween items and this was the only bust on display. I'm going to keep checking back to this store and another one near where I work because last year I remember seeing a few different busts that I should have grabbed when I saw them and when I went back they were gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll make a nice addition to my re-designed cemetery this year!



Thanks for the photo. Was hoping to see a close up of that bust. Any chance you could take a photo from the back of it as well? Anyone know who this bust is suppose to be of? Done in the same style as Poe's bust so thinking some other writer maybe? The hat looks like those from the Charles Dickens period of like the 1850s maybe when the sanitation and working conditions in cities was deplorable. I keep thinking the mice/rats maybe plague? (Represented by all the skulls) is a clue. 

Rockstar Graphics, check out the TJMaxx/HomeGoods etc thread. Photos posted there of some of this year's new busts. And yes looking now at the beginning of stocking is your best bet to find them on the shelves. Happy hunting!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry, yet another duplicate post in error. I'm not clicking twice so not sure why.


----------



## Neuf350Z

Here's a photo of the back...









I thought the same thing, that it reminded me of a Charles Dickens type character. I'll check out the TJ Maxx thread. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 6-paq

> From At Home the bloody attic string lights and raven/skull combo.
> View attachment 248480


I really love the raven/skull! Looks like you had a very productive shopping day. 

My Epson projector arrived from Amazon today.  So excited to play around and find a good projection loop and window screen.

I also received the skeleton rat from GrandinRoad. I really like this piece. It joins our new Costco dog and Big Lots cat skeleton purchases this week. I am looking forward to see if my Target will carry the fish, dachshund and spider skeletons in store.

Just ordered three of the red/orange fire & ice spotlights from Home Depot. I am returning all but one of the purple fire & ice spotlights I already received. They aren't what I was expecting and the lights appear very washed out. Very disappointing. Also got two of the short circuit attic lights from HD a couple of days ago. I love these!


----------



## Horrorween

I just picked up some orange and purple lights.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Cool! Saw one of these but it was broken. The Tuesday Morning I went to only had a few things out and said they were getting more in.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

punkpumpkin said:


> I found this cool bottle at Tuesday Morning. They had a few nice things already in stock. It can be clear or with a color changing light. There is a fan inside that spins the glitter when the light is on. They had a bunch of other labels. Here is a few photos of the colors. It does green, blue, purple and red. It changes through them, not way to keep it on one color.


 Cool. Saw one of these at local Tuesday Morning but it was broken. They are getting more Halloween later in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Kazuki

Some of the thrift store goodies I've managed to find.
Haven't been impressed with anything the local stores have come out with. 
All these under $10 makes me a happy camper. ^_^


----------



## disembodiedvoice

6-paq said:


> I.Just ordered three of the red/orange fire & ice spotlights from Home Depot. I am returning all but one of the purple fire & ice spotlights I already received. They aren't what I was expecting and the lights appear very washed out. Very disappointing. Also got two of the short circuit attic lights from HD a couple of days ago. I love these!


Oh no, what exactly didn't you like about the purple fire and ice. I ordered one the other day and now I'm worried. was the color just not bright enough or was there other things you didn't like??


----------



## 6-paq

6-paq said:


> Just ordered three of the red/orange fire & ice spotlights from Home Depot. I am returning all but one of the purple fire & ice spotlights I already received. They aren't what I was expecting and the lights appear very washed out. Very disappointing. Also got two of the short circuit attic lights from HD a couple of days ago. I love these!





disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh no, what exactly didn't you like about the purple fire and ice. I ordered one the other day and now I'm worried. was the color just not bright enough or was there other things you didn't like??


The colors were not "dark" and appeared washed out and more pastel-like. I expected more of a "deep purple" and orange light. Even in the total dark, it appeared faded. Mikeerdas had a similar opinion in this thread on the Props board and he returned his as well. He does have a video of the purple F&I, but states that the true color isn't conveyed in the video. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...n-ghost-witch-spider-gobos-home-depot-11.html

I am going to keep one of the three I ordered, as my kid wants it for her bedroom. I can take a quick video later (when it's dark) and post it here so you can see, if that helps. It may be what you're looking for.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Thanks 6-paq ! a video would be great if you have the time to make one. I was looking for the deep purple in the HD photo. Oh well I have two of the red/orange and I love those, looks like I might have to be content with that.


----------



## Chelsiestein

*Some* of my Scare LA purchases from this weekend


----------



## 6-paq

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks 6-paq ! a video would be great if you have the time to make one. I was looking for the deep purple in the HD photo. Oh well I have two of the red/orange and I love those, looks like I might have to be content with that.


This is a quick video taken of the Lightshow Purple Fire & Ice indoors in a pitch dark room. The spotlight is about 2.5' from the white doors. Any tint of blue along the edges only appears in the video. There is no blue IRL. 






This is taken outside. The spotlight is about 4' from the stucco wall. Again, any tint of blue along the edges appears only in the video. There is no blue IRL.






The center of the projection appears "pinkish" and washed out. The purple is more of a pastel, not deep purple. Hope this helps!


----------



## JWAddington

I would open those up and black out the pink or whatever....the purple would look good by itself. I did this with the toxic green light. I put blacked out the orange inside so just the green would show. It looks great!


----------



## seelie8504

These are some amazing finds! I will definitely be visiting my local Tuesday Morning, TJ Maxx, and Big Lots this week to see if I can find some of the same things you guys did!


----------



## lizzyborden

Horrorween said:


> I picked up a coffin and a few odd and ends.


A coffin! Now I'm intrigued.  How big is it and do you have a picture to post?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Thanks 6-paq, that actually helps a lot. I see exactly what you mean. I am going to have to wait until I get mine and then decide but it might be going back as well. I really wanted that deep dark purple but I am at least going to try it out. thanks so much for taking the time to make the vid !!


----------



## Spookybella977

Dawnski.... I love the bracelet!!!! Going to pier one for sure


----------



## 6-paq

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks 6-paq, that actually helps a lot. I see exactly what you mean. I am going to have to wait until I get mine and then decide but it might be going back as well. I really wanted that deep dark purple but I am at least going to try it out. thanks so much for taking the time to make the vid !!


You're welcome! I agree, give it a try, it may work for you depending on your application. I love that deep purple in the picture on the HD website also. I'm bummed it didn't work out for me, but am anxiously awaiting the delivery of the red/orange F&I which seems to have good reviews from posters on here.


----------



## StacyN

Thanks to the heads-up from BoosWife, I got a new pumpkin for my HH. It is larger than the previous one I was using and has a much more sinister expression. It is also battery operated which will make it easier to place him in my yard.
Thanks again, Boos!


----------



## Sidnami

Thanks to a lot of surveys, I now have him!


----------



## Paint It Black

Bought the black HH statue for $12.99 at Home Goods. 










I am thinking it will go well with the one I bought in 2012 from Home Goods.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

6-paq said:


> This is a quick video taken of the Lightshow Purple Fire & Ice indoors in a pitch dark room. The spotlight is about 2.5' from the white doors. Any tint of blue along the edges only appears in the video. There is no blue IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is taken outside. The spotlight is about 4' from the stucco wall. Again, any tint of blue along the edges appears only in the video. There is no blue IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center of the projection appears "pinkish" and washed out. The purple is more of a pastel, not deep purple. Hope this helps!



Thanks for the video. It was a fire and ice light that I was going to pick up. Instead I think I'll be adding the orange spot lights this year. They sold out last year and it's a color that I think works well in various settings.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

Defenestrator said:


> We have finally gotten all moved into our new place, and I've committed to a direction for the haunt this year. It seems to have taken forever, but it's done.
> 
> With this in mind, we made the first official shopping trip of the season.
> 
> The first stop was 'AtHome' (formerly Garden Ridge), where I got a few pre-lit pumpkins, and some closeout garden pieces (1/2 off!) in the form of a creepy cherub, and a couple of Celtic crosses. I also grabbed the lightup eye doorbell, and some PVC chains.
> 
> From there, a run to JoAnn's where I picked up a few large Funkins, and a couple mediums, as well as some dense plastic planters.
> 
> The last several months of purchasing the new home, packing, moving, and unpacking have been a real hitch in our giddyup this year....it was fun to get out there and get the season officially started!
> 
> View attachment 248309


Looks like a great first shopping trip of the season! Eventually, I would like to have lots of Jack o Lanterns on the porch, I just love how it looks when there is a group of them!

We just recently got an AtHome in my city, I'll definitely have to go check them out now.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I don't post in here much as we don't really buy a lot...

However, picked this up for our anniversary.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok picked This up for free today and it works. I will be giving it a make over


----------



## cai88

I have a serious problem! This isn't everything just the crap that was readily available to throw on the table. 















missing the eyeball doorbell from Big Lots, 8 Styrofoam heads, the 2 craft pumpkins that I am currently corpsing and tons of tools and materials. Oh yeah I also just won another projector and ordered 2 attic lights and a skelly from Home Depot.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

I'm enjoying seeing what everyone is getting!! woo Halloween! I did my first Halloween haul for my new halloween channel!

https://youtu.be/2h5w2rNNusM


----------



## Halloweeeiner

edit.......


----------



## 22606

cai88 said:


> I have a serious problem! This isn't everything just the crap that was readily available to throw on the table.
> View attachment 248707


Fantastic buys. Cai88, where did you happen to find that wicked pumpkin?

Excellent purchases, everybody.


----------



## ChrisW

Saki Girl - That organ is a great find! What will you do for a makeover? Distressing it? Skeletal player? And is the panel in front of the keyboard on the left for programming?


----------



## cai88

It's from Distortions  I ordered it at MHC and it finally came. I love it!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ChrisW said:


> Saki Girl - That organ is a great find! What will you do for a makeover? Distressing it? Skeletal player? And is the panel in front of the keyboard on the left for programming?


thanks I will be turning it into a pipe organ for sure it will get painted and distressed add the pipes and candles and a gargoyle or maybe bat not sure yet and going to see about making smoke come out of the pipes that maybe for next year have a lot on my plat with gathering of witches party. I will take pics along the way for sure


----------



## McBernes

Today we got some cool things:






the orange skull and pumpkin light up, so does the silver skull. They will look nice under our Halloween tree with the rat skeleton ( our 2nd). The other skull has a moveable jaw is a Crazy Bonez model and will serve to make a mold or two from before being pressed into service as prop. And of course the HAppy Halloween placard which will look nice maybe on the door. All of these things my wife got for cheap on Sear/K-Mart websites.


----------



## Hallow-art

Went to Marshall's/Home Goods today and came home with a Primitives by Kathy Vintage wreath ($16.99), Pirate Skull bust ($9.99), Black and White Witch Battery Operated Candle ($5.99), Mercury Glass Skull Votive Holder ($4.99) and a scented candle ($5.99). Good prices this year for the most part


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok picked This up for free today and it works. I will be giving it a make over


Wow...I learned to play on that same model...


----------



## sumrtym

Garthgoyle said:


> Fantastic buys. Cai88, where did you happen to find that wicked pumpkin?8
> 
> Excellent purchases, everybody.


I'll second that question.


----------



## cai88

Distortions


----------



## SatansPuppy

Picked up a real coffin today. OOPS sorry about 2 bottom pics.


----------



## osenator




----------



## 22606

SatansPuppy said:


> View attachment 248805


My kind of fridge


----------



## 6-paq

Hallow-art said:


> Went to Marshall's/Home Goods today and came home with a Primitives by Kathy Vintage wreath ($16.99), Pirate Skull bust ($9.99), Black and White Witch Battery Operated Candle ($5.99), Mercury Glass Skull Votive Holder ($4.99) and a scented candle ($5.99). Good prices this year for the most part
> View attachment 248776


Love the pirate skull bust!! Was this from Marshall's?


----------



## 6-paq

I received the three red/orange fire&ice lights that I ordered from Home Depot. That was fast shipping! Haven't had a chance to try them out yet.


----------



## DeadlyDoll

I've been on a halloween spree the past week or so and I've picked up:

Cauldron with bird on logs, Headless Horseman statue (HG)
Lighted lamp post with bats & skull, witchy boots (Marshall's)
Skeleton butler, rusty attic light, eye door bell (Big Lots)
Halloween countdown sign (TJMaxx)
More stuff than I can name from Michael's - son is an employee so he feeds my Halloween addiction with his discount :-D


----------



## Regions Beyond

Went back to Michael's today and scooped up a few more small things I liked - some great designs so far this season.


----------



## Regions Beyond

Accidental double post, oops. Apologies.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Same frog skeleton that CostPlus World Market had last year. How much were they selling for?


----------



## Bethany

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Same frog skeleton that CostPlus World Market had last year. How much were they selling for?


$2.69 or $2.79


----------



## Hallow-art

Bought lots of cool finds from Big Lots, Cracker Barrel and an antique shop today. Posted pictures of Big Lots in the respective topic. Thought I'd sneak some pictures from the antique store too since they had some Halloween out. I can't wait to see what Halloween decorations they get in closer to October ???


----------



## Hallow-art

6-paq said:


> Love the pirate skull bust!! Was this from Marshall's?


Marshall's Home Goods yes. They had a large version of him too.


----------



## matrixmom

Got one at walmart for a couple of bucks. Looked like a tombstone on top without all the carving.Maybe get two to sandwich together....They were tall - like 2.5 feet or more slightly


----------



## Bethany

Picked up the Eyeball door bell at Big Lots today.


----------



## Lukewa

I may or may not have gone overboard today


----------



## lizzyborden

Lukewa said:


> I may or may not have gone overboard today


Overboard! Impossible! Halloween items are a necessity!  Nice finds BTW.


----------



## Hallow-art

I found these two diecuts at an antique store yesterday. A Vintage Luhrs/Beistle pumpkin diecut and a witch. I'm not sure who her maker is but she is marked "printed in the U.S.A." Anyone have any ideas as to who she is made by??


----------



## WitchyKitty

We just picked up a hammered metal pumpkin and the Headless Horseman statue over at HomeGoods. I have wanted one of these pumpkins for years now, and this was a great price. My husband found it and grabbed it up...and for the HH statue...well, he is amazing and way too good a price to pass up. I was sooo excited to find him! I love the HH!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Today I bought 2 cute skeleton frogs and a skull head bracelet at Michaels and The skeleton dog from Joanns. My Skeleton animal pets collection is growning.LOL


----------



## LairMistress

Hallow-art said:


> I found these two diecuts at an antique store yesterday. A Vintage Luhrs/Beistle pumpkin diecut and a witch. I'm not sure who her maker is but she is marked "printed in the U.S.A." Anyone have any ideas as to who she is made by??
> View attachment 249196
> 
> View attachment 249197


I'm not positive about the witch, but possibly Dennison?


----------



## punkpumpkin

WitchyKitty said:


> We just picked up a hammered metal pumpkin and the Headless Horseman statue over at HomeGoods. I have wanted one of these pumpkins for years now, and this was a great price. My husband found it and grabbed it up...and for the HH statue...well, he is amazing and way too good a price to pass up. I was sooo excited to find him! I love the HH!!
> 
> View attachment 249234
> View attachment 249235


That headless horseman is great! I went to my homegoods today and they did not have a lot of halloween in. They had some, but not this!


----------



## DeadlyDoll

Shopping trip from yesterday...


----------



## im the goddess

Hubby just handed me the receipt from ordering this bad boy online!http://www.costco.com/.product.1001...vc=itempageVerticalRight|CategorySiloedViewCP


----------



## im the goddess

We bought two of these yesterday...







and one of these...







and I ordered this online last week








We also bought the day of the dead bust with LED eyes last week, and the Skeleton bulldog two weeks ago. Costco has gotten a lot of my money this year.


----------



## 22606

Awesome buys.

In addition to some Halloween items that have mostly been posted by others, I picked up this temple guardian statue (my best description) at Marshalls/HomeGoods for $25, which I thought was a majorly good deal for its size (17" tall). If anyone else is into Asian decor and wants to attempt to track one down, the SKU numbers are 33-054716.


----------



## Barbie K

Does anyone know where I can find these boots for less? They are $29.99 at Country Door. I was hoping for a place I can pick them up like Home Goods or TJM. I want to put them outside with my broom =)
http://www.countrydoor.com/Seasonal/Halloween/bewitching-boots.pro?fpi=121441&catCd=NW&prefixCode=NW


----------



## kittyvibe

Barbie K said:


> Does anyone know where I can find these boots for less? They are $29.99 at Country Door. I was hoping for a place I can pick them up like Home Goods or TJM. I want to put them outside with my broom =)
> http://www.countrydoor.com/Seasonal/Halloween/bewitching-boots.pro?fpi=121441&catCd=NW&prefixCode=NW


I saw these at TJMaxx but dont recall the price exactly, but know they were pretty inexpensive, maybe $8-12


----------



## Barbie K

kittyvibe said:


> I saw these at TJMaxx but dont recall the price exactly, but know they were pretty inexpensive, maybe $8-12


Thanks! I will have to check out the store close to me tomorrow. I really don't want to pay that much for them and also have to pay for shipping cost.


----------



## Mayzshon

Picked up a screaming doormat at Big Lots today. Debating on getting one of their cat skeletons.


----------



## boo who?

Ooooo... didn't see the screaming doormat on my last BL visit. My last one died and I'll be needing another. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Regions Beyond

Went to Home Goods/TJ and walked out with more than expecting - wooden 'folksy' ghost carving that suits the western backyard, the headless horseman statue, one of the soft cloth witches (spiderweb, black and white one).


----------



## Windborn

Ordered the scarewolf rug and 8 eyeballs set from Grandin! Also picked up some Gemmy firefly in flight lights from Lowe's - was very happy to see those!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

My doll collection just keeps growing, I got this doll that looks vintage, a bride doll that looks already creepy to me, another spider for my spider collection and a foam skull, all for $5 bucks at the same flea market I go to every Saturday, I think I'm about to clean them(fleamarket)out of all the porcelain dolls they have there.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

Everyone is getting great stuff! I love those dog skeletons, I might buy one this year, especially if we get the Costco membership we've been talking about  . All the animal skeletons are cool! I just got a scorpion skeleton today at AtHome along with this bottle opener/sign to go by our bar that will be decorated in a carnival theme this year. 







I had to stop by Big Lots on the way home and buy the light bulb I've seen other people post on here too! 

edit: Oh no! I didn't realize the sign was backward in the picture! It says, "It's all fun and games until we run out of beer" and "fun and games" is in marquee style letters.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> Everyone is getting great stuff! I love those dog skeletons, I might buy one this year, especially if we get the Costco membership we've been talking about  . All the animal skeletons are cool! I just got a scorpion skeleton today at AtHome along with this bottle opener/sign to go by our bar that will be decorated in a carnival theme this year.
> View attachment 249515
> 
> I had to stop by Big Lots on the way home and buy the light bulb I've seen other people post on here too!
> 
> edit: Oh no! I didn't realize the sign was backward in the picture! It says, "It's all fun and games until we run out of beer" and "fun and games" is in marquee style letters.


Maybe I'm being biased but I'm digging that scorpion skeleton!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

Technically yesterday but close enough.


----------



## texaslucky

Love that butler and the haunted lamp look.


----------



## queenofcups

Got this guy at Home Goods for $16.99. He lights up, but unfortunately it's a color-changing light. I just popped the light out and set it over a regular amber tealight instead.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Picked up a Skeleton Rat from At Home. He was the last one, and I had to search for him...I found him hidden in one of their Halloween displays. They were sold out on the shelves. He is guarding the B&BW Fall mini candles I bought, too, lol.


----------



## jdubbya

Been gathering things for our carnevil/clown theme this year. Thanks to some great haunters who are parting out with some things, we have a great start. Got two sets of four clown face path markers that will go on the entrance hall walls






















































Got the mask on the far right



























Also picked up 4 clown costumes and some miscellaneous stuff. More to come!


----------



## jdubbya

oops, double post


----------



## weenbaby

WitchyKitty said:


> Picked up a Skeleton Rat from At Home. He was the last one, and I had to search for him...I found him hidden in one of their Halloween displays. They were sold out on the shelves. He is guarding the B&BW Fall mini candles I bought, too, lol.
> 
> View attachment 249719


What is At Home?? I need this!


----------



## WitchyKitty

weenbaby said:


> What is At Home?? I need this!


At Home is the new name of what used to be called Garden Ridge. It's a home decor store. I don't have one near me, I had to travel and hour and a half to get to one.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

jdubbya said:


> Been gathering things for our carnevil/clown theme this year. Thanks to some great haunters who are parting out with some things, we have a great start. Got two sets of four clown face path markers that will go on the entrance hall walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the mask on the far right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up 4 clown costumes and some miscellaneous stuff. More to come!


Wow, jdubbya, talk about hitting the ground running, really looking forward to your presentation, you always put on a top notch offering, are you going to colabo with your buddy again, the one you did the zombie bunker?


----------



## jdubbya

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Wow, jdubbya, talk about hitting the ground running, really looking forward to your presentation, you always put on a top notch offering, are you going to colabo with your buddy again, the one you did the zombie bunker?


Yup! lewlew (he's a member here too) and I are doing our second joint venture this year. We're starting the mock up build of the structure this weekend. Some great scare zones planned!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

jdubbya said:


> Yup! lewlew (he's a member here too) and I are doing our second joint venture this year. We're starting the mock up build of the structure this weekend. Some great scare zones planned!


Lewlew, was trying to remember his name, well it's luxury to have another like minded individual to join forces with
Le


----------



## jdubbya

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Lewlew, was trying to remember his name, well it's luxury to have another like minded individual to join forces with
> Le


Absolutely! I was ready to scale way back until Mark (lewlew) expressed interest in combining our efforts. His enthusiasm and expertise really got the juices flowing again!


----------



## Hallow Girl

Barbie K said:


> Thanks! I will have to check out the store close to me tomorrow. I really don't want to pay that much for them and also have to pay for shipping cost.


I got them yesterday. They were $12.99


----------



## witchy poo

Wow scary clown stuff, great finds. I picked up 4 pumpkin glasses for $2


----------



## dawnski

jdubbya, your clown haunt would give me nightmares for sure! So nice to have a partner in crime to double the fun.


----------



## printersdevil

Love---well really hate since they freak me out--the clown stuff.


----------



## 22606

Very nice purchases. 

I posted these in another thread dealing with the TJX companies, but some members may not visit it, so... I bought these at HomeGoods just prior to my shifts over the past two days (last week's pathetic check is loooong gone) The metal spider candleholder (47-062541 - $16.99) and lighted haunted house globe (47-077817 - $14.99) were today's purchases, while yesterday's were the hanging arched candleholder/mirror (47-062912 - $16.99), which can also stand, and the rounded arched candleholder/mirror (47-062664 - $14.99).


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I got a couple of things at Home Goods today. A witch's apothecary sign and a Bat bar set, the bar set reminded me of the Haunted Mansion bats.


----------



## im the goddess

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got a couple of things at Home Goods today. A witch's apothecary sign and a Bat bar set, the bar set reminded me of the Haunted Mansion bats.


i love the bar set.


----------



## Kenneth

How much was that bar set? It's fabulous!

PICKED UP THIS GUY TODAY at HomeGoods! Super excited to have found one!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

The bar set was 9.99. they had it with the bats on top or a skull on top.


----------



## Queen Of Twilight

Here's what I picked up a Home Goods today; $12.99. Looks like rusted bronze.
View attachment 250218


----------



## Muffy

In the past 6 weeks I bought the gothic him & her vampires from OTP, also ordered the mourner and the gypsy. Got a new fringe curtain. Ordered 2 wild shower curtains on ebay to hang up somewhere. One is a tattoo curtain & the other and old circus curtain. Ordered some ears, a face mold, some other little things from ebay. Wanted to try and make Michone & her 2 zombies from the walking dead, don't think that is getting done this year. But I did manage to pick up all their clothes including the cape at the goodwill & her boots. Got 3 body forms at the flea market. All I need is her wig and sword.

Saturday stopped at a yard sale & for $10.00 I bought some really beautiful halloween dishware the kind you would get from crackerbarrel. 3 pumpkins, a big dish, a small leaf dish and 2 little dishes. As soon as I dig my camera out I'll start taking pictures of this stuff. All the stuff from OTP is still in the boxes. Hard for me to set stuff like that up cause I got cats & dogs in the house. Don't trust them with that new stuff that stands on the floor.

Bought a new pop up tent to house the gypsy scene and 3 weeks ago bought another one at the flea market to house the eygptian scene. The one Sandy blew away was not fixable at all. Tore the canvas and bent the frame to no mans land.


----------



## lawrie

I like the Michonne idea alot. Got no room for that. 

I hit my local DIY store and blagged a riduculous discount on some clearance timber - some lovely pieces of Oak that should be £65 each down to 10 pence each and got all 5 they had. So over £300 worth, just a shame they are about 90cm long, bout 3 inches in diameter and have no decoration. So whilst loveley things, dont know how to include them in a haunt. I also got 7 mismatching stair spindles for 10p each, a load of interior cladding for a fiver and a 8x4 sheet of 50mm polystyrene insulation for a fiver to make tombstones out of. So spent next to nothing for a carload of stuff. Just have to use my imagination now to work out the best way to use it all.


----------



## Muffy

Lawrie....I believe you'll get inspired by just looking at it! lol


----------



## lawrie

I hope so. I am thinking fencing, coffin etc.


----------



## Windborn

New kitty Max was NOT amused by our werewolf rug! This is his first Halloween with us so the poor boy has a bit to get use to!


----------



## punkpumpkin

Windborn said:


> View attachment 250238
> 
> New kitty Max was NOT amused by our werewolf rug! This is his first Halloween with us so the poor boy has a bit to get use to!


I was so tempted to get this rug. Went back and forth about it. Ended up waiting. How do you like it? Could you post more photos or even a video of it in action?


----------



## Windborn

This is the one from Grandin. Their video does a good job of the sound - it is a fairly realistic howl (especially when compared to the Spirit one which sounds like a person howling). It's not quite as big as I had thought - the head is a little large for the "body" portion. I will take some more pics and post in the morning.


----------



## punkpumpkin

Windborn said:


> This is the one from Grandin. Their video does a good job of the sound - it is a fairly realistic howl (especially when compared to the Spirit one which sounds like a person howling). It's not quite as big as I had thought - the head is a little large for the "body" portion. I will take some more pics and post in the morning.


Thanks! I heard some people say the howl was very very loud. I was also wondering how big it was because for the price it looked a little small.


----------



## Windborn

It depends on the surface. If the head is lifted or it is on a hard floor then it it a touch loud. On carpet it was fine.


----------



## MummyOf5

Your kitty looks like he's waiting for the right moment to attack! lol


----------



## jb1sb2

Picked these up today on my search for Homegoods goodies!


----------



## Jeepers

The brand new Marshall's I went to today was pretty impressive. I had the Halloween aisle to myself! I really wish I could post pictures but my computer says no. I found and bought the coolest snow globe today. I'm not a big fan of snow globes but this one played right up my alley! It is of a tiny cemetery on a nest of skulls. The base lights up and the eyes of the skulls glow! I also found and bought 2 sets of the wood blocks that spell out Halloween . The ones that look vintage and have old time die cuts on top. The store had a cauldron, 5 of the Blood Bath Salts jars, a lot of other snow globes but no HH and a large 5 candle candelabra that I bought for myself. The base is a skull on a stack of books. I can't think of what else there was I'm so tired tonight that I just have to continue this tomorrow.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Windborn said:


> View attachment 250238
> 
> New kitty Max was NOT amused by our werewolf rug! This is his first Halloween with us so the poor boy has a bit to get use to!


just wait hes gonna pee on it when you arent looking....i sure wont leave mine on the floor with my crew...i put mine over the back of the couch...kinda cool there looking at everyone as they come in...yes this one from gr is loud....i sure love it over the couch


----------



## printersdevil

Muffy, what gypsy did you order? Please tell me more. My theme is a Conjurers Consortium this year.


----------



## Muffy

I got the one from Oriental Trading Post. She was $79.00. I did take her out of the box to have a look at her but I left her folded and put her back in the box. She is going outside in the gypsy tent. Three years ago I had some friends help us for Halloween, his wife played the gypsy, she was dark complected and had long black hair and she sat in the garage when the gypsy tent was still a small scene. The people just loved her. Sure wish I could find live actors, makes all the difference.

this year I bought

http://www.orientaltrading.com/madame-misery-a2-13656882.fltr?prodCatId=55169I 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/goth-vampire-a2-13703449.fltr?prodCatId=551691

http://www.orientaltrading.com/mourning-glory-a2-13656879.fltr?prodCatId=551691

http://www.orientaltrading.com/goth-vampire-lady-a2-13703429.fltr?prodCatId=551691





last year I bought

http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=551691

http://www.orientaltrading.com/claw...ith-led-eyes-a2-25_6246.fltr?prodCatId=551691

http://www.orientaltrading.com/latex-zombie-a2-93_871.fltr?prodCatId=551691


http://www.orientaltrading.com/witch-groundbreaker-a2-13617932.fltr?prodCatId=551691


http://www.orientaltrading.com/ground-breaker-head-turning-witch-a2-13576417.fltr?prodCatId=551691
the year before i bought

http://www.orientaltrading.com/john-doe-a2-93_880.fltr?prodCatId=551691

http://www.orientaltrading.com/dancing-broom-with-witch-hands-a2-25_6248.fltr?prodCatId=551691

also got that dancing witch from them. I just love her!


We were happy with everything we bought. John Doe was so much fun. Ya just set him" on" and he takes care of himself all evening. Also the dancing witch shes hysterical, she cackles and dances around.


----------



## lawrie

I just picked up 3 pallets, a Shiatsu Massager and a Fog Machine (With lots of juice) so I am happy!


----------



## printersdevil

Muffy, I also have Madame Misery, the fortune teller and LOVE her. I am thinking about ordering the other black dressed one Mourning Glory. She is so pretty. Can't wait to see your display.


----------



## Jersey Devil

Made a really awesome thrift shop score this morning ! First time I've been to my fav thrift shop in a while but glad I decided to go. First I found a brand new carvable funkin pumpkin w the tags still on it for $2.00. Then I found a bunch of table top animatronics that they just put out last night. An old gemmy piano playing skelaton for $3.00 , A boogie bones singing and dancing skelaton for $5.00 and an animated witch that says FunToys 1988 stamped on the bottom but looks very much like the Telco motionettes of that time period for $3.00 and a cool ceramic skull dish for $1.00 and everythng seems to be in working order !


----------



## Hagstone

I bought this ceramic jack-o-lantern from Kroger yesterday. I'm a sucker for triangle-eyed pumpkin faces. I think it looks good on our hearth - I keep spooky things out as house decor all year round.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool finds!


----------



## Garden State Ghoul

Sweet score today. I picked up a pallet, bundles of cheesecloth, human silhouette targets and gloves to make hands with all for free.


----------



## LairMistress

2 days ago at Dollar General...4 yr old talked me into the skull on pedestal. If I'd chosen one for myself, I'd probably have bought the orange one, and they had purple, also. I really liked the saying on this "flag", but the wooden sign that I saw it on was too plain. This "flag" is actually plastic, and hangs from a string. I'd call it a banner, myself.










Next up is a mish mash of all of today's shopping. I was sorely disappointed in both Ross and TJ Maxx, which were the only two stores that I really had a wish list for. I took pictures of Ross' endcap and aisle, but honestly, it was so pathetic, I'm not even sharing it unless someone asks. Oh, they had a mini dump bin out in front of the endcap, that had about 10 pieces of merchandise in it. The only thing that I did find there, was the main part of my SR gift, although I really, really wanted to get them something different at TJ Maxx, but the one and only thing that TJ Maxx had that they would have liked, was broken. Grrrrr!

Anyway, this is my personal "haul":










I really wanted the blank vacuform book from Ross, but they didn't have it, nor did they have the little owl on the pedestal! So I bought the spellbook from TJ Maxx, and the owl on the books here is also from there, but it was in their regular clearance section $13.00). I still hope to find the vacuform book and little owl, though.

I picked up both of the add-on Scene Setters packs that I was hoping to find. Our Party City store was just setting up, and there wasn't a whole lot out besides these!

I picked up a nice stencil from Tuesday Morning, to make a pattern for my wallpaper (painting the pattern on dingily-dyed sheets to look like old wallpaper for my parlor scene). It was only $1.99, not bad for its size.

The music box is a little too pretty at the moment, but I plan on tea-staining it, and maybe dusting it with baby powder to make it look older. The tune is off, which is great for m.y purpose. I'd like to record it and put it on a loop, so I don't have to keep rewinding it. It was on clearance at Burlington for $7. My favorite find, though, was totally unexpected. The two huge faux pillar candles were on clearance at Burlington for $7 also! One of the two smells like vanilla tobacco, but the other seems to be unscented. They take batteries, and can be operated with a remote, but it's not included (I'd have to order it, because they didn't carry them). I'm not entirely sure that they work, I haven't had a chance to check them yet. I figure even if they don't, I can put cheap lights of some sort in them. They're the real wax LED candles, and I LOVE how spooky these are. Most of the ones that they had were just too pretty.


----------



## Nox Eterna

I ordered two of these from Kmart today for my porch urns, $19.12 each with free shipping what a deal...I had to do it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw that the $6 Skeleton fish at Target were listed as available to ship so placed my order. On their way via UPS (got free ship too as order over $25). Would have happily picked up at my local store but that option wasn't available (yet?).


----------



## punkpumpkin

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saw that the $6 Skeleton fish at Target were listed as available to ship so placed my order. On their way via UPS (got free ship too as order over $25). Would have happily picked up at my local store but that option wasn't available (yet?).


ooo those look cool! Let me know how you like them! I might pick up a few.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

punkpumpkin said:


> ooo those look cool! Let me know how you like them! I might pick up a few.


Here's one I bought from Kmart a few weeks back. Someone wrote CrazeyBonez and said they responded that the skeleton fish were sold to both Kmart and Target this year as exclusives (i thought exclusive was just to one but whatever). How do I like them?... I love them. Sturdy construction. They can stand upright on their bottom fins if you set on a solid surface. The jaw is positionable. I bought a few from Kmart on sale and now added more through Target. Planning a dead sea look for my pirate theme.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142409-kmart-halloween-2015-a-3.html#post1772672


----------



## 6-paq

Thanks to GoS' heads-up, I bought two of the fish skeletons and two of the crow skeletons (also $6) from target.com. Still waiting to see if the dachshund skeletons become available for online ordering...


----------



## punkpumpkin

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's one I bought from Kmart a few weeks back. Someone wrote CrazeyBonez and said they responded that the skeleton fish were sold to both Kmart and Target this year as exclusives (i thought exclusive was just to one but whatever). How do I like them?... I love them. Sturdy construction. They can stand upright on their bottom fins if you set on a solid surface. The jaw is positionable. I bought a few from Kmart on sale and now added more through Target. Planning a dead sea look for my pirate theme.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142409-kmart-halloween-2015-a-3.html#post1772672


They sound great! I think you may have meant to add a photo?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

punkpumpkin said:


> They sound great! I think you may have meant to add a photo?


No actually I linked to my post on the Kmart thread where I posted a photo of the fish. Did you click the link? If you want to link to a specific post in a thread, you can click on the post number in the upper right hand at the top and then copy that URL and paste. It will give a direct link to that post on the thread's page of posts.


----------



## printersdevil

Lair Mistress, our Ross had several of the owls today. I would love it if it was a white owl. I was looking for the burgandy witch or the green faced one but there wree only a few ghouls for the hanging things. I also am on the hunt for the Venetian hanging figure for GOS.

Our store did have two of the huge cards and two different Ouija Board pictures that would all work with my theme. I actually walked around the store with one of the Ouijas in my basket and then put it back. I really think they are overpriced. But, the real reason I left it behind is because I am doing a big set up outside and this would be hard to display. I have printouts like it that can go on my tables for my fortune tellers and I have one of the wood looking Ouija Boards to use. 

I am proud of myself for not just splurging when I reall don't have to have it. I also passed on the cutes little table witch yesterday.


----------



## 22606

printersdevil said:


> I am proud of myself for not just splurging when I reall don't have to have it. I also passed on the cutes little table witch yesterday.


Maybe there should be a thread along those lines, _What Did You Talk Yourself Out of Buying Today?_


----------



## Jeepers

I tell myself I'm just getting greedy!!


----------



## LairMistress

printersdevil said:


> Lair Mistress, our Ross had several of the owls today. I would love it if it was a white owl. I was looking for the burgandy witch or the green faced one but there wree only a few ghouls for the hanging things. I also am on the hunt for the Venetian hanging figure for GOS.
> 
> Our store did have two of the huge cards and two different Ouija Board pictures that would all work with my theme. I actually walked around the store with one of the Ouijas in my basket and then put it back. I really think they are overpriced. But, the real reason I left it behind is because I am doing a big set up outside and this would be hard to display. I have printouts like it that can go on my tables for my fortune tellers and I have one of the wood looking Ouija Boards to use.
> 
> I am proud of myself for not just splurging when I reall don't have to have it. I also passed on the cutes little table witch yesterday.


Our store had two of the larger owls that are wearing tophats, but not the little ones with no hats, on the pedestals with round balls.  I did buy myself a larger owl at TJ Maxx that will suffice, but I still wouldn't mind having the little one. The cat is slightly more important, but I fear it's more fragile.

Our Ross had exactly three hanging figures, all witches. Two with the vacuform books, which I guess I misunderstood someone's photos...I thought that the books were sold as props on their own. The third witch was supposed to have the lantern, but it was broken. Only the top of the lantern was there, the rest was nowhere to be seen.

I realized after I posted, that it was probably a good thing that I didn't find everything that I was looking for. Since I bought other things, as well as things for my 4 yr old who accompanied me, I'd have probably come home penniless!


----------



## LairMistress

printersdevil, I just realized that there was a green faced witch at our Ross. I posted the photos in the "Folks Needing Stuff Shipped" thread, just to show how lame our set up was. There is a burgundy witch too, but I'm not sure if she's holding a vacuform book too, or if she is the one holding the broken (and incomplete!) lantern.


----------



## punkpumpkin

Ghost of Spookie said:


> No actually I linked to my post on the Kmart thread where I posted a photo of the fish. Did you click the link? If you want to link to a specific post in a thread, you can click on the post number in the upper right hand at the top and then copy that URL and paste. It will give a direct link to that post on the thread's page of posts.


Ah I didn't notice it was a link because it didn't underline. Thanks!


----------



## guttercat33

Just some of the awesome gifts,buys and bargains I got in last 6 months


----------



## notoriousliz




----------



## Kenneth

Purchased these two items from Marshall's


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LairMistress said:


> Our store had two of the larger owls that are wearing tophats, but not the little ones with no hats, on the pedestals with round balls.  I did buy myself a larger owl at TJ Maxx that will suffice, but I still wouldn't mind having the little one. The cat is slightly more important, but I fear it's more fragile.
> 
> Our Ross had exactly three hanging figures, all witches. Two with the vacuform books, which I guess I misunderstood someone's photos...I thought that the books were sold as props on their own. The third witch was supposed to have the lantern, but it was broken. Only the top of the lantern was there, the rest was nowhere to be seen.
> 
> I realized after I posted, that it was probably a good thing that I didn't find everything that I was looking for. Since I bought other things, as well as things for my 4 yr old who accompanied me, I'd have probably come home penniless!



LairMistress, that was probably my photo of the vacuform books. So the witches were suppose to have books in their hands? I have been to a number of Ross' and saw two witches (green and red) in many of the locations I've been in but never with books in their hands. The red witch has always had the lantern. When I saw the books in the store on the shelf I mentioned that they looked like they were incomplete and didn't see a price tag. The cashier said they came broken when they unpacked their boxes and she didn't see anything either. So they were willing to sell them to me separated down the middle and separating from the base. Mystery solved! Glad I saw your post. Thanks, otherwise I would have always been wondering what the books were missing LOL.


----------



## LairMistress

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LairMistress, that was probably my photo of the vacuform books. So the witches were suppose to have books in their hands? I have been to a number of Ross' and saw two witches (green and red) in many of the locations I've been in but never with books in their hands. The red witch has always had the lantern. When I saw the books in the store on the shelf I mentioned that they looked like they were incomplete and didn't see a price tag. The cashier said they came broken when they unpacked their boxes and she didn't see anything either. So they were willing to sell them to me separated down the middle and separating from the base. Mystery solved! Glad I saw your post. Thanks, otherwise I would have always been wondering what the books were missing LOL.


Yes, GoS. That's weird, that you'd find multiple witches without books, but ours have them. Maybe our store couldn't figure out what they were for, and added them! (kidding) 

I wonder if other stores that received them broken, just threw the books out. 

I really wanted to buy one and make my own version of the skeletal hands spellbook from TJ Maxx. I liked it enough to buy it anyway, but something lightweight would have been better.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Just got this in from Target online, a edison flicker light bulb, have it in a two light lamp with a green light bulb...LOVE IT will be great in the dark...i use colored lightbulbs always in my lamps at halloween for effects in the room...........this is great

https://youtu.be/9qxBImccy_I


----------



## 6-paq

Bought two skeleton rats, a dachshund skeleton and an alligator skeleton from target.com. The only Halloween items I've purchased so far this year have been either skeletons or lights... I haven't found any of the neat stuff at our TJM or Ross. The shops are seriously lagging in our area.


----------



## StormyNight

Got the light from Marshalls for $39.99 and from home goods, the sign for $9.99 and the bottle for $6.99


----------



## 22606

Excellent purchases.

I decided to stop at the orphanage and wound up adopting two sisters today


----------



## lawrie

I didnt buy, but saw this dog bowl and thought it would be good for a Doggy Skelly. Then I wondered what they eat, and what to put in a bowl, then I thought it was a daft idea. But then I thought it could be quite funny to have. So, even though it was in a British supermarket, it may inspire someone.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Will make a good center piece for pirate tombstone.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

lawrie said:


> I didnt buy, but saw this dog bowl and thought it would be good for a Doggy Skelly. Then I wondered what they eat, and what to put in a bowl, then I thought it was a daft idea. But then I thought it could be quite funny to have. So, even though it was in a British supermarket, it may inspire someone.


Oh I think that would be super cute for one of the bonez doggies ! It's perfect.


----------



## punkineater

Garthgoyle said:


> Excellent purchases.
> 
> I decided to stop at the orphanage and wound up adopting two sisters today
> View attachment 250574


Congrats, Daddy...these little darlings are right up your alley


----------



## spookydave

faces only a mother could love... lol


----------



## 22606

punkineater said:


> Congrats, Daddy...these little darlings are right up your alley


Thanks I like the fact that they have a switch to shut them off if they become too lippy, which is something that _real_ kids need



spookydave said:


> faces only a mother could love... lol


But...but..... I just have so much love to offer, you know?


----------



## Cal78

From Spirit Halloween today, i Bought the Day Of the Dead Male Full Mask and some Skeleton Gloves.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Stopped by Ross yesterday ( OK two ) and picked up a second black cat on the pedestal with light up eyes, two large silver tone metal scroll crosses and the "scary bride" as my receipt says. With a few adjustment she will become the Banshee 
OH and a garden angel that will be added to a tombstone 70% off at Rite aid


----------



## LairMistress

Nox Eterna said:


> Stopped by Ross yesterday ( OK two ) and picked up a second black cat on the pedestal with light up eyes, two large silver tone metal scroll crosses and the "scary bride" as my receipt says. With a few adjustment she will become the Banshee
> OH and a garden angel that will be added to a tombstone 70% off at Rite aid


I accidentally hit rhe blue triangle button, in trying to like your post...hope that doesn't automatically report it! I've never reported a post here, so I'm not sure. I'mposting from my phone, and was too lazy to enlarge the screen before hitting the like button!

Anyway, I loooove those cats! I want one so badly. Are they resin?


----------



## dbruner

I got a large black planter urn on clearance at Target for $30. I had just come from Lowe's and saw the same one there for $80. I think I'm going to do a silk fall arrangement by the front door.


----------



## 22606

LairMistress said:


> I accidentally hit rhe blue triangle button, in trying to like your post...hope that doesn't automatically report it!
> 
> Anyway, I loooove those cats! I want one so badly. Are they resin?


No, it does not, so you can put the sweat-soaked rag away

They look to me like they would be resin. I sure as heck would not mind having one of the black cats on the pedestal, but there is no Ross store around and I have never seen them anywhere else.


----------



## dbruner

I also got two gray adirondak chairs at HD that I'm going to put skeletons in for the front yard.


----------



## Nox Eterna

dbruner said:


> I got a large black planter urn on clearance at Target for $30. I had just come from Lowe's and saw the same one there for $80. I think I'm going to do a silk fall arrangement by the front door.


Oops replied to the wrong person


----------



## RCIAG

I finally found the Frankenstein bust at Home Goods!!


----------



## Nox Eterna

LairMistress said:


> I accidentally hit rhe blue triangle button, in trying to like your post...hope that doesn't automatically report it! I've never reported a post here, so I'm not sure. I'mposting from my phone, and was too lazy to enlarge the screen before hitting the like button!
> 
> Anyway, I loooove those cats! I want one so badly. Are they resin?


Derrrr lemme try this again I replied to the wrong person. They are lighter than they look, some kind of lightweight resin with a very shiny paint treatment that makes them look porcelain. And if I do get wrung up I'm blaming you LOL ; )


----------



## themyst

I just bought this online from Amazon today. It's going to be a total riot to wear it this season! I've also seen one like it with just a skeleton devil with no cape, but I like this one better.


----------



## Windborn

Kroger has started putting out there Halloween - and they have skelly rats for $4.99!
The tails are posable, as are the heads and the feet.


----------



## 6-paq

Windborn said:


> View attachment 250723
> 
> Kroger has started putting out there Halloween - and they have skelly rats for $4.99!
> The tails are posable, as are the heads and the feet.


That's a great deal!! Those two on the left look like they're making a "heart" with their tails.... lol


----------



## Bethany

Windborn said:


> View attachment 250723
> 
> Kroger has started putting out there Halloween - and they have skelly rats for $4.99!
> The tails are posable, as are the heads and the feet.


If they are the mini bonez, their mouths open too.


----------



## Bethany

What do the black cats on the pedestals look like from Ross? Anyone have a picture?


----------



## Windborn

Oh! The mouth does open! Thanks for the tip! Now my cat and rat can play tug of war!


----------



## lawrie

Gutted you guys get everything so cheap. With the exchange rate those rates work out at about £3.20 each, but to buy anything similar over here in the UK is £15 or more! Even a fake Raven you get for $1.99 is £8 or more.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Bethany said:


> What do the black cats on the pedestals look like from Ross? Anyone have a picture?


Not the best pictue, you can see all my finger prints LOL


----------



## Nox Eterna

Windborn said:


> View attachment 250723
> 
> Kroger has started putting out there Halloween - and they have skelly rats for $4.99!
> The tails are posable, as are the heads and the feet.


Awww those are cute...Daryl ain't bad either


----------



## carmilla1970

lawrie said:


> Gutted you guys get everything so cheap. With the exchange rate those rates work out at about £3.20 each, but to buy anything similar over here in the UK is £15 or more! Even a fake Raven you get for $1.99 is £8 or more.


I feel your pain Lawrie as I'm in the UK too, I shop online for quite a lot of stuff as its sometimes cheaper. I do get a lot of stuff from poundland/99p shop and also Asda and the Range, adapting stuff if I need to.


----------



## lawrie

I will be doing the same. Another gripe is that we wont see any halloween stuff for weeks, so less time to prepare!


----------



## lawrie

I have just ordered some syringes from amazon, works out about 15p each delivered, so will use them to give guests a vaccination shot when they arrive. Also got some cheap red LED torches -25p- each to try for eyes on props. I also ordered some LED bike lights again only £1.20 for a white front and a red rear light, so thinking of using the white to light tombstones and the red ones as eyes for my giant spider I am building. I had to order a load of false nails to use as skeleton teeth and for cracked nail makeup as well. just keeping an eye out for other good bits to get.


----------



## LairMistress

Nox Eterna said:


> Derrrr lemme try this again I replied to the wrong person. They are lighter than they look, some kind of lightweight resin with a very shiny paint treatment that makes them look porcelain. And if I do get wrung up I'm blaming you LOL ; )


Thank you, and I will take the blame, haha.


----------



## Bethany

Nox Eterna said:


> Not the best pictue, you can see all my finger prints LOL
> View attachment 250730


Thank you. i will be checking Ross frequently.


----------



## theric85

bought the giant rope style spider web from spirit. ive been making my own the past few years and well it sucks. hopefully its a good alternative and looks decent.


----------



## lawrie

I'm going to post this here, because even though in the UK it is called TK Maxx, I am sure it is the same shop so may have the same things. This is the first shop I have found with any type of Halloween items at all. I was thinking about getting the sand timer with the Black Sand in it, but another guy did and was walking around cradling it like a baby. Some nice things and some good inspiration too.


----------



## notoriousliz

Nox Eterna said:


> Not the best pictue, you can see all my finger prints LOL
> View attachment 250730


I want this so badly!


----------



## 22606

You nailed it, lawrie - TK Maxx is the UK version of the US store TJ Maxx. Not much, but it's a start, at least

I have been wanting a Krite for ages, so I sprang for this fuzzy little cutie (he is, in his own warped way) when I learned of the vinyl figure's release. It is $19.99, currently with free shipping. If anyone else in interested in adding one to their collection, here is a link: http://www.amoktime.com/monstarz-critters-space-crite-collectors-vinyl-figure.html


----------



## 6-paq

Garthgoyle said:


> I have been wanting a Krite for ages, so I sprang for this fuzzy little cutie (he is, in his own warped way) when I learned of the vinyl figure's release. It is $19.99, currently with free shipping. If anyone else in interested in adding one to their collection, here is a link: http://www.amoktime.com/monstarz-critters-space-crite-collectors-vinyl-figure.html
> View attachment 250882


Cute little guy!!....

Somehow, he reminds me of this from Trilogy of Terror:


----------



## Jeepers

There is a point at which time ugly becomes cute. This is a real cutie! I just ordered one!


----------



## RCIAG

OMG!! I'd forgotten about that movie! That was around the time of Gremlins & you had all the ripoffs like Critters, Ghoulies, Troll, etc. & the sequels.








THIS is the one thing I really remember about the movie, the giant Ball O' Critters.


----------



## McBernes

This was a several days ago,but we got :






, and






. We got these things for super cheap online from K_mart/Sears because my wife is a free/cheap stuff getting Jedi Knight!


----------



## McBernes

This was a several days ago,but we got,
View attachment 250953
. We got these things for super cheap online from K_mart/Sears because my wife is a free/cheap stuff getting Jedi Knight!


----------



## McBernes

Sorry guys, I don't know what happened with the double post. I got some error message about excessive memory, deleted an image from the post and tried to repost, and ended up with two post pretty much the same.


----------



## McBernes

So the orange and silver skulls, the jack-o-lantern are all lighted and are setting around the base of our developing Halloween tree. The rats are carefully placed in the foliage of said tree. And the resin skull with moving jaw is waiting for mold making material.


----------



## lawrie

Found this online (and stateside) which is cool, and may be easy to make a cheaper copy...

http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...&quot-+sculptural+skull+wall+mask+-+cl6817.do


----------



## LairMistress

McBernes said:


> Sorry guys, I don't know what happened with the double post. I got some error message about excessive memory, deleted an image from the post and tried to repost, and ended up with two post pretty much the same.


My experience is, I get an error message literally every time I post photos. I just ignore it, and after a second or two, it goes away, and my post is there.


----------



## spookydave

I'm surprised there were no Oscar nominations for those movies... Hahaha


----------



## carmilla1970

lawrie said:


> I'm going to post this here, because even though in the UK it is called TK Maxx, I am sure it is the same shop so may have the same things. This is the first shop I have found with any type of Halloween items at all. I was thinking about getting the sand timer with the Black Sand in it, but another guy did and was walking around cradling it like a baby. Some nice things and some good inspiration too.


Ooh. I'm in town on Friday so I'll take a look in our T K Maxx, I find that the Range are usually the first with Halloween displays, my neighbor usually texts to let me know lol. Where did you get the cheap leds from?


----------



## lawrie

I got these from amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009WJR7EM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00

The only question I have about them is whether they have an on/off switch that stays on (ideal if the do) or whether you need to hold a button down (I think this option alas) to keep them on. So I think I need to find a way to keep them switched on, which will probably be some tape, maybe with some card.


----------



## carmilla1970

Ok. Thank you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Like a few others under the Walgreens thread, managed to find a store with the new Nightmare Before Christmas Sally 5-ft hanging prop today. Got an email my BuyCostume order has shipped (pre-order items) and waiting for the mailman to deliver my Research Facilty sign "banner" from Shindigz. Bit by Bit but all Halloween.


----------



## jb1sb2

I got myself the dracula bust duo, and the skull in the mail from a fellow helpful haunt forum Member! Excuse my halloween project that is all over my table....


----------



## Bethany

Went to Ross today and got one of the Black cats with the light up eyes & found a really heavy and cool what looks like a Genie lamp.


----------



## LairMistress

Unfortunately, things did not go my way time-wise today, so I didn't get to any stores that I missed visiting last week. I did manage to sneak in to both TJ Maxx and Ross very quickly, to see if either had more merchandise. They did, a few pieces, but not much that I was really interested in, and nothing that I was specifically looking for. 

I went ahead and bought the vintage card wreath, but I am having a tough time convincing myself to keep it. I may be returning it when I go back to town next week. I really DO like it for the most part, except I'm not a huge fan of the "cute people" on some of the cards. I'd like it a lot better if there were no people at all. Really, I could see me making one myself with prints from the internet, and poufing some black and orange crepe paper here and there around them.

It's a good deal for the price. Like the spellbook, I bought it because I didn't want to miss out if I decided later that I loved them, but I just like them...no love.


----------



## lbc

I went to Spirit


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

lbc, OMG that's one frightening looking prop! 

I'm noticing that the Spriit prop hands look like the same hands used in the witches that are at ROSS this year. A trend? Here's one of the witches.


----------



## spookydave

ibc,that thing is cool!!


----------



## jb1sb2

LairMistress, there is a different version of the wreath. I have seen it at a Homegoods, it just has cats on it.


----------



## LairMistress

jb1sb2 said:


> LairMistress, there is a different version of the wreath. I have seen it at a Homegoods, it just has cats on it.


Oh no! I wonder if our TJM had those too, and I just assumed they were all the same. I know that the second was just like the one that I bought, but there was a third underneath them, and I didn't check that one. Our TJM really didn't have much more today, than they had on Friday. I don't know if I missed out, or if they just didn't get much.

And the complainers in the aisle...ugh...I wish that stores would make fall and Halloween completely separate aisles, so we don't have to listen to the Halloween haters!


----------



## jb1sb2

Oh let them complain and walk on by, it takes all kinds! It could have been, one of my stores had two of each. And they were gone within a couple days. 

Also for the people that do like the cutesy kids...... TJ Maxx had a new pumpkin with one of the kids dressed up like a witch ( like on the wreath ) sitting on it. Just fyi. It is cute...... but I don't do cute!


----------



## The Real Joker

Bought this today at a local Big Lots. Was only $8.00, 
so I just bought it b/c I have been looking for one that isn't too expensive nor had to buy on evilbay or just 
luck out w/ not finding one. It's actually quite bright and has 2 red, 2 green, and 2 blue LEDs. 

It's only 3.25 inches across. And yes, its motorized so the lens rotates. It operates on 3 "AA" batteries.

The packaging says "indoors only" but as long as its covered it should be okay to use outside. 
Pics taken with my cellphone camera in a darkened room. 

In my hand.










Projecting the moving pattern on my wall.










Box and receipt. (3.25 inch Crystal Star Ball)


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

I bought a groundbreaker coffin and some crosses for the cemetery =)


----------



## Alexscaresme

I've posted my goodies in various designated threads but none here. Here's what we've bought for this season.


----------



## Alexscaresme

More loot

The items in the brown boxes are things I've bought and already stored until we start doing our thing in October


----------



## Alexscaresme

Sorry for the sideway pics. My iPad doesn't allow me to do any corrections. Maybe it does but I don't know how to correct them ;(


----------



## LairMistress

The Real Joker said:


> Bought this today at a local Big Lots. Was only $8.00,
> so I just bought it b/c I have been looking for one that isn't too expensive nor had to buy on evilbay or just
> luck out w/ not finding one. It's actually quite bright and has 2 red, 2 green, and 2 blue LEDs.
> 
> It's only 3.25 inches across. And yes, its motorized so the lens rotates. It operates on 3 "AA" batteries.
> 
> The packaging says "indoors only" but as long as its covered it should be okay to use outside.
> Pics taken with my cellphone camera in a darkened room.
> 
> In my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting the moving pattern on my wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box and receipt. (3.25 inch Crystal Star Ball)


I have both this one, and the electric version of the same colors, by Gemmy. In case you're wondering, this one spins a bit faster than the other. I haven't tried them side by side, nor one right after the other to see if one throws more light than the other. I was pleased with this one though, it appeared to throw off a good amount of light. It didn't seem to be less bright, but I haven't used the electric one since last Halloween.


----------



## LairMistress

Ghost of Spookie said:


> lbc, OMG that's one frightening looking prop!
> 
> I'm noticing that the Spriit prop hands look like the same hands used in the witches that are at ROSS this year. A trend? Here's one of the witches.


GoS, speaking of these witches, I only had a minute to run through our Ross yesterday, but they still had all three witches. This one (although the entire bottom of her lantern is missing "glass" panels and all...she just has the "brass" top!), and two green faced witches. The books in their hands have small elastic bands that slip over their fingers. I wish I'd thought to snap a picture, but I was panicking that I would not make it home in time to meet my son's bus. I really shouldn't have stopped at all, but that cat...oh, I wanted that cat!  And, I did meet the bus. I beat it to the house by 10 minutes. Close call!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bought this today


----------



## osenator

I never ordered a box like this before. I am so going to use some items in my haunt!


----------



## lawrie

I got a box of old and broken clocks from an auction. Paid more than I wanted, but it includes one clock which is under a big glass dome, so will take the clock off the base and use the dome to display something spooky. I already have 4 small glass bell cloches so will make a good display. I need to go through the clocks and take them apart, but am hoping to make a Skull picture out of the parts (will be Day of the Dead ish I think) and would like to make a contraption of some kind, but will see. There is a couple of broke barometers too, so may change the faces to something creepy too.


----------



## thehalloweenchick

I found the Walking Dead season 1 zombie girl prop at Goodwill today. I couldn't pass her up even though I don't really do anything zombie themed. I may use her for a Walking Dead premier party then place her for sale, I am undecided!


----------



## toysaplenty

Hi, Alexscaresme, did you buy the Skeleton See Saw or make it? I think it is cool! Toysaplenty


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.Girl that owl and tombstone is so cute! I tried liking or thank you but for some reason couldn't do so. Is that an inflatable? Where did you get it from?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

osenator ! I love the box, I had to go sign up, I'm trying it for just a few months but I love getting surprise boxes. I can't wait for Septembers !


----------



## Penumbra

I actually got these a couple days ago, just forgot to post it here, I got two of the new blue/green fire and ice spotlights.


----------



## vwgirl

So, I found the mother of all garage sales today. (Thank you Craigslist god). Pictures below are all the items I got: 1000w fog machine with timers and fog juice, a brand new spirit lazer kalidascope, animated spell book, new in the box Limbless Jim, new in the box Limbless Linda. The guy big guys bottom torso go to Re-animated Monster (I believe it was a Spirit prop) his head is over on the other box. Gemmy head turning spider inflatable, and the mother of all find was the Gemmy Butler with box. ( I have his brother butler and dont really need him,but well you know. TeeHee. The guy was super cool and gave us a deal we couldnt pass on. $200 for all. Once agian thank you craigslist gods.


----------



## thespookster

Wow you scored big!


----------



## The Red Hallows

A doll. With "fun" eyes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Penumbra said:


> I actually got these a couple days ago, just forgot to post it here, I got two of the new blue/green fire and ice spotlights.


So very interested to hear what you think of the "water lights". Any chance you can do a video?


----------



## Saki.Girl

so excited got these at homedepot today


----------



## Penumbra

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So very interested to hear what you think of the "water lights". Any chance you can do a video?



I posted a video in this thread . -> http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...tion-ghost-witch-spider-gobos-home-depot.html


----------



## chaney

Found these at Home Depot...the larger of the two would be 36" and has a lot of depth to it. $59.00 & $14.48 for the smaller one.
View attachment 251809


----------



## lbc

Went to Spirit again


----------



## printersdevil

lbc, how much for that witch?


----------



## printersdevil

Lair Mistress, do you know how much the green witch is at Ross? I am headed back to Dallas tomorrow to have the metal allergy testing patches checked so I will stop and check out a couple of stores. I really don't need it, but I think she is calling my name.


----------



## printersdevil

lbc, how much for that witch? I love her face


----------



## Kenneth

Went to Marshall's and found these guys! I posted this in the HG/TJMAXX/MARSHALL'S thread, but the flat part of the base is cracked 
a bit (but you can't tell unless you flip it over) so they gave me a damage discount from $60 to $48. I couldn't resist!


----------



## Cal78

a Piece of Poster Board from Hobby Lobby, from The Dollar Store, the Only Long Snake that they had and a 12 Pack of Ping Pong eyeballs,But from Target i found one of thir Sweet Sprouts Tigers, they no longer sell them on the site, was thinking of dressing him up as a ghost for Halloween.


----------



## Cal78

Been looking at this salt and Pepper shakers for a while, so i finally broke down and bought them, and they showed up today


----------



## Deadna

thehalloweenchick said:


> I found the Walking Dead season 1 zombie girl prop at Goodwill today. I couldn't pass her up even though I don't really do anything zombie themed. I may use her for a Walking Dead premier party then place her for sale, I am undecided!


OMG........SO jealous!!!!!!!!!! Who would donate something like that!!!!


----------



## lbc

The Swinging Swamp Hag is $199.99, and is a Spirit Halloween exclusive. It is subject to oversize shipping charges, so you definitely want to buy it in store with a coupon. The face is latex with very little foam behind it, but the upside to that is that the mouth movement animates a lot of the face. Sagging skin and no Botox for this witch!


----------



## Alexscaresme

toysaplenty said:


> Hi, Alexscaresme, did you buy the Skeleton See Saw or make it? I think it is cool! Toysaplenty


Hiya. The hubby made it. I need to add more moss and maybe some webs but yeah, he made it


----------



## Jeepers

Just found this on Plow & Hearth. http://www.plowhearth.com/halloween-glowing-eyes-werewolf-face-and-arms.htm


----------



## 6-paq

Jeepers said:


> Just found this on Plow & Hearth. http://www.plowhearth.com/halloween-glowing-eyes-werewolf-face-and-arms.htm


This is pretty cool! Plus, I had a pop-up that gives new subscribers a $10 off your next order. If you already subscribe, add a junk email.


----------



## Jeepers

Also found this. http://www.plowhearth.com/halloween-robed-skeleton-with-sound-motion-and-lights.htm
Do any of you think this is worth 80.00? I think I'd like to get him/her. I don't have any animated props and I really like this one. Love the look! I really need an opinion on this before I buy. I don't know if it's a good price or not for a talking, animated figure.


----------



## themyst

Jeepers said:


> Just found this on Plow & Hearth. http://www.plowhearth.com/halloween-glowing-eyes-werewolf-face-and-arms.htm


lol - it's cute, but I think it looks more like an Ewok than a werewolf.

But I'm glad you reminded me about Plow & Hearth - I think I'll order one of their kicking ghost witches today.


----------



## creepymagic

Jeepers said:


> Also found this. http://www.plowhearth.com/halloween-robed-skeleton-with-sound-motion-and-lights.htm
> Do any of you think this is worth 80.00? I think I'd like to get him/her. I don't have any animated props and I really like this one. Love the look! I really need an opinion on this before I buy. I don't know if it's a good price or not for a talking, animated figure.


The song and movement remind me of some of the animations at the Christmas Tree store, usually they run around 30-50 dollars or so, less with coupon. 

http://www.christmastreeshops.com/product/6’+light-up+scarecrow+pumpkin+reaper+.do
http://www.christmastreeshops.com/product/6’+scary+animated+vampire.do

Last year they had a skeleton like guy very similar but not exact, I would shop around. Below is a pic of the guy they had.
http://www.jameshalloweenparty.com/gallery/2014/images/Party Area (5).jpg


----------



## Jersey Devil

My local thrift shop did not disappoint again this morning. Scored a older spirit jumping table top spider still new in package w try me button still attached for $5
An old animated Dracula that lights up and spins wheels under his feet to move for $2 
A skull door knocker for $1 , an animated talking haunted tree face door hanger for $3
A foam head for a buck a heavy gauge cauldron for $3, a cool cat lamp w scary cat bulb for $3 
And this cool 3 ft tall animated grim reaper made by Gemmy for $10 !


----------



## LairMistress

printersdevil said:


> Lair Mistress, do you know how much the green witch is at Ross? I am headed back to Dallas tomorrow to have the metal allergy testing patches checked so I will stop and check out a couple of stores. I really don't need it, but I think she is calling my name.


I don't recall if she is $23.99 or $24.99. $23 seems like an odd amount, but that actually sounds right...I don't know why it would be stuck in my head if it wasn't.  I am probably going back to town next week, if your store doesn't have one, let me know and I'll pick one up from ours!


----------



## Halloweena

Posting here since I can't seem to find a Joann 2015 thread, but spotted these HUGE dog skellies yesterday! On the left is the cat and dog skellie .. Normal sized.. For scale.


----------



## Palladino

I found the first gift for my victim! Ssshhh....it's a secret.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Alexscaresme said:


> Hiya. The hubby made it. I need to add more moss and maybe some webs but yeah, he made it


That see saw is adorable.LOL


----------



## mb24

I found this little cutie at Rite Aid tonight. The top part of the house rocks, too!


----------



## jb1sb2

Yea..... I need to stay out of Homegoods for a while.... like that will happen!


----------



## magnusius

I found for me personally the find of the decade!






An original Todd Masters oh lantern pumpkin!
I loved these things as a kid. .99 freakin cents for my childhood! Thanks savers.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Magnusius, that is an amazing find!! Honestly jealous!!


----------



## Neuf350Z

Got the last Blood Bath Salts jar at TJ Maxx today and scored the last skull soap dispenser from Jo-Ann Fabric.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

printersdevil said:


> Lair Mistress, do you know how much the green witch is at Ross? I am headed back to Dallas tomorrow to have the metal allergy testing patches checked so I will stop and check out a couple of stores. I really don't need it, but I think she is calling my name.



Don't know if you got an answer but saw your post and went back to my cellphone photos when I took pics of the green and red witches early on. I took pics of two price tags, one 24.99 and the other 29.99. I'm postive the more expensive witch was the red one with the lantern.


----------



## Mayzshon

I went out of town and found a couple of those foam bodyboards on clearance. They're perfect for tombstones.

I also got a couple of mirror clings at Dollar General. One is a red eyed Grim Reaper, the other a sepia portrait of a man in 1900's era clothing, with one strange eye.


----------



## Palladino

The local Canadian Tire had a clearance sale which included some Halloween goodies. I picked up a lovely wreath, a decorative skeleton/ghost vampire blood, an LED cat decoration, and some other stuff I can't remember right now. It's all still in the trunk of the car. Ha! Ha! 

By all counts, a good haul.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2 said:


> Yea..... I need to stay out of Homegoods for a while.... like that will happen!


How much was this jb ? and about how tall is it? I don't know why it matters, my store doesn't get the big stuff, never has. We have a small table top version of this sign but not a floor length....love it !!


----------



## jb1sb2

Disembodiedvoice, it was 99.99 and roughly 5' tall.


----------



## spiderqueen

Whew! It took me ages to get caught up on this thread. I treated it like a magazine -- only looked at the pictures! And only went back to the beginning of June. Still took a long time! Guess that's what I get for abandoning this forum for so long!


----------



## jb1sb2

So my theme is obviously busy witch/conjurors since I picked up my third cauldron today.......


----------



## LairMistress

Go ahead, ask me what I bought today!

Oh...you already did? I see...

This is what I bought today! I'm a little bit excited, can you tell?  Occasionally, I will find a "longed for" item at a thrift shop, but not very often. I actually snuck out of the house while my little guy was napping (leaving Dad in charge, of course), so I could go to Shopko and use my $5 off coupon before it expired tonight. Then I happened to drive past Goodwill, and saw that their "Open" sign was blinking...and...well...$13 later, I was loading a Gemmy Face Out Ghost Spirit Ball into the back of my car! It's not in perfect condition, the ball is scuffed, and the prongs are broken off of one of the legs (which I can fanagle something to fix). It works perfectly, though. Still had the "Try Me" button attached, which makes me think it just got sent to Goodwill because the box was barely stable, and the little imperfections.

I picked up the ghost projection light at Shopko. As usual, their prices are twice everyone else's, and they have their 50% off sale going. I'm not sure why they do this, I think it's stupid, but oh well. I paid 22 cents over Home Depot's price for the light, with my $5 off coupon. I'm pretty happy with that.

Oh, and the little black cat hat for my napping 4 yr old, so he wouldn't be too mad that he didn't get to go Halloween shopping with me. We had gone out earlier in the day, but very few stores had anything. I did buy a Jack Skellington water bottle from Walgreens when he was with me...forgot about that.


----------



## spiderqueen

I picked up this matching set of pewter dragon-themed items from Savers today. It was tempting to buy more than one of each item, but I already spent far too much money on these. They also have matching mugs/steins made from the same pewter and with the same designs and a red stone on them like on the candelabra. I may return for those at some point, or maybe not. 










The reason I bought them (besides their general awesomeness) is because they perfectly match my pewter dragon-themed shelf I already owned. Even though I didn't find/buy it today, I'm sharing a picture because it matches what I found/bought today! It might not look like it in the photos because of the flash and the difference in background colors, but the three new items are the exact same color and almost the exact same design as the shelf. I will probably shift the items that are currently on the shelf and put the new candelabra there as soon as I get candles for it (did I mention I also collect candelabras?) This shelf was given to me free of charge by my dear gothic friend Russ. An ex-girlfriend gave it to him long ago, and when he decided to move/downsize at the beginning of the year, and was getting rid of a lot of stuff, he offered it to me and I gladly took it off his hands! It's one of my favorite things in my apartment. 










Also at Savers today, I bought this gothic fishnet top for $6.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

Wow, looks like everyone is having luck at the thrift stores! 

I am happy to say that I am not an exception to that. I went to ARC today and they had a couple funkins, A Yankee Candle witche's brew cauldron candle for $3 !! an amazing ceramic punch bowl shaped like a cauldron. It has a picture of a vintage style witch and her cat riding on a broom. I also managed to find the creepiest looking clown head in the crafting section, not sure what I'll make with it, but it was only 25 cents and so creepy.
(sorry the picture isn't great, I just couldn't get good lighting anywhere  ) 








If anybody knows where the cauldron punch bowl came from I'd love to know. Here is a closer picture of the image on the punch bowl. The witch is wearing peace sign earrings and those tinted round lens sunglasses. Which made me love it even more because I really like hippie style things too.


----------



## Bethany

magnusius said:


> I found for me personally the find of the decade!
> View attachment 252036
> An original Todd Masters oh lantern pumpkin!
> I loved these things as a kid. .99 freakin cents for my childhood! Thanks savers.


Is he a kind of squishy foam? I think I have one of these types still in his mesh bag. Had it for a long time & don't remember where I got it. Will post pictures when I unpack Halloween stuff this coming week.


----------



## magnusius

Bethany said:


> Is he a kind of squishy foam? I think I have one of these types still in his mesh bag. Had it for a long time & don't remember where I got it. Will post pictures when I unpack Halloween stuff this coming week.


Yes! That's awesome. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## printersdevil

Wonderland Brownies, I have that punch bowl and it is in the box. Give me a few days to dig it out and I can tell you. I picked it up at Goodwill a couple of years ago.


----------



## jb1sb2

Maybe not an exciting find for anyone else. But I found a door for one of my walls for this years build for $20 at goodwill, and a screen door for my witch shack facade on craigslist for $5 ! So I am excited!


----------



## DarkhavenManor

Scored a fog machine for 20% off at Party City, a fog timer for 20% off at Spirit, and some creepy cloth at Dollar Tree!


----------



## LairMistress

I know, I JUST posted this in the "didn't buy" thread earlier, but...

I went back to look at the "face out ghost" at Goodwill. It's the same face, light, and mechanism as the Gemmy spirit ball that I also bought there (yesterday). My 4 yr old talked me into buying him. I didn't argue too much. 

The video below is public, if you'd like to see him in action:


https://www.facebook.com/amie.shive...0153496456760569/?type=2&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## texaslucky

jb1sb2 those are great finds and prices. Make sure to share pictures with us.


----------



## spookydave

Went to a yard sale yesterday morning and scored this stuff...
View attachment 252












TTACH]






all he wanted for all this stuff was 150 bucks, gave him 200, also my wife has been wanting to do an expansion on our spooky town layout, so i went nuts on ebay this is what i bought in the last 4 wks or so, should about double what we've had in the past


----------



## spookydave

stupid computers, have no idea how that post is not in order,lol oh well you get the idea


----------



## Stochey

My new socks from Joann's Fabric! I had been wearing the acorn one...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I rarely go on ebay looking for much of anything these days but yesterday afternoon popped on and found this Gemmy dancing/singing crocodile that I got. Shipping was more than what I paid for it, which is so typical these days. Anyway it looks cute and I will no doubt lose the singing part of it when I go to use it and just have the croc move it's tail and open it's mouth. Should be perfect to use with my swamp scenes (maybe in the witches shack) or with my pirates scene. Psyched that I'll also have the Crazy Bonez alligator skeleton head to use this year with it. 

BTW the Gemmy prop is called "Wise Croc" and there are a number of them up for sale on ebay if you're curious. I didn't bother to search for others at the time and fortunately ended up bidding on the cheapest one listed and was the only one bidding. If you've seen the Gemmy lobster props, it's kind of like that, similar base/battery or AC adapter powered. I had never seen this dancing/singing prop before.

Here's a video of it on youtube. Try watching it with the sound off!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Stochey said:


> View attachment 252414
> 
> 
> My new socks from Joann's Fabric! I had been wearing the acorn one...


I bought these same fox socks for me!  
They also had a pair of socks at my local JoAnn's that had slices of pumpkin pie on them (with whipped cream!), and I bought those for my Mom, who makes fantastic pumpkin pies every year! Yum!


----------



## Nox Eterna

I ordered one of these today at Zulily. It is a detail of the "Nevermore" fabric I am using in my Halloween quilt project. They also have a bat or owl detail 









Here's the fabric:


----------



## Nox Eterna

Oops double post


----------



## Spanishtulip

Gorgeous fabric Nox, I would love to see pics of your quilt.


----------



## MummyOf5

mb24 said:


> I found this little cutie at Rite Aid tonight. The top part of the house rocks, too!
> View attachment 252012



I need one for my collection!


----------



## spiderqueen

Nox Eterna - I think I'm in love with that fabric!


----------



## Kyriotes

I needed them very badly.


----------



## Neuf350Z

Picked these up at Home Depot. I need a new lantern for my Gravedigger and this one is the perfect size, unlike the one I used last year. They also had 5' poseable skeletons for $30 but I've already spent way too much money already and didn't get one. 

I bought the spotlight to use from the beginning of October until Halloween night. I put out some of my things prior to Halloween but like to put other stuff out on that night, just so it's more interesting for anyone's that's already passed by my house during the month.


----------



## HallowweenKat

Disney's Haunted Mansion CD! Listening now & it is great. Nice reminder of the ride, too.


----------



## HallowweenKat

Been looking for this inflatable for several years for a decent price


----------



## 6-paq

HallowweenKat said:


> Disney's Haunted Mansion CD! Listening now & it is great. Nice reminder of the ride, too.
> 
> View attachment 252718


Love this!! Have it on my Amazon Music!


----------



## Alexscaresme

Some stuff from the last week or so,

Can't remember the picture order but stuff from 

Marshalls 
Spirit
Goodwill
Michaels
I can't remember where else. My brain is fried

Oh, Halloween a City


----------



## IshWitch

Had lunch with DrTerrorEyes today and then stopped into a few stores. I over did it and will sleep tonight, my first time driving since my surgery a week ago last Friday. 
First stop was TJMaxx. Hoping to get the Raven on the tree branch that they had when I got the funeral coach. No coaches. No Raven. They did have 4 Wiccan Lace saucers but I decided that if they were still there after Halloween I will get them. If not, not meant to be. I did, however, buy a 3 pk of Halloween towels. One has a witch on a broom on it, one is black and white and one is black. My backsplash is black and greys in the purple and green kitchen so will look great!
Second stop was Dollar Tree. NO Haloween out! Bought a couple of wall and pocket calendars and some green pool noodles.
Third and last stop was Walmart. All kinds of fall decor out AND THANKSGIVING!!! WTH! If you count the pumpkin stuff, candy corn and candle type stuff you could put up an argument that they have started Halloween. But REALLY!?!?!?
Bought some fall scented candles, some random items, hard root beer and salad stuff. Still spent $100 there. 

BUT I'm STILL Flabbergasted that they have sooo much Thanksgiving! And NO Halloween!!! 
I love Thanksgiving and it has been getting the short end for a few years now, love that it is being recognized, BUT STILL!


----------



## IshWitch

Love it all SpookyDave! Is that the butler that breathes, sighs and looks around? I want one of those so bad! If it is, let me know if you ever need to rehome him!


----------



## RCIAG

I have been off my game due to some back problems so after visiting the doc today we stopped to eat lunch & check out Home Goods again for some candles we've fallen in love with. I really just needed one with the bottom label on it to see where it's made & how to get more.

Well we scored TWO & one still had the label on the bottom!! I carelessly tossed the first label in the trash not thinking I'd ever want more or need more.

They're in a black glass container with an eye on it & it says "Midnight Magic" on it. I picked it up because it had a cool image on it, very fortune teller type looking and once I smelled it I was hooked. It's Wild Honey & Nectar &, while it's not a fall scent, it smells wonderful. My husband is very picky about candles & oils & can't stand most of them & usually doesn't like the ones I like. But this one was perfect for both of us. It's not too cloying or strong.

And while I didn't buy it, they had a warm tobacco that smelled a lot better than I expected.

They're made by http://www.dwhome.com/ & HG sells several versions of their stuff. I've just ordered a larger wild honey nectar & a spiced pumpkin. They have free 2 day shipping on orders over $20.


----------



## Alexscaresme

..........


----------



## Alexscaresme

..........


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I stopped in a Goodwill today and found one of those metal panel boxes for 13.99. Good size and had an ADT label on the outside I'll take off. I'm sure these boxes cost more than that and was so excited to find it. I never see this kind of stuff there or maybe have never had good timing. Just yesterday I picked up the Live Wires prop from Spirit so it all seems to be falling into place.


----------



## Alexscaresme

HallowweenKat said:


> Disney's Haunted Mansion CD! Listening now & it is great. Nice reminder of the ride, too.
> 
> View attachment 252718


My all time favorite ride ever! I'd get out and get in line all over again.


----------



## Alexscaresme

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I stopped in a Goodwill today and found one of those metal panel boxes for 13.99. Good size and had an ADT label on the outside I'll take off. I'm sure these boxes cost more than that and was so excited to find it. I never see this kind of stuff there or maybe have never had good timing. Just yesterday I picked up the Live Wires prop from Spirit so it all seems to be falling into place.


The hubby loved the live wires prop. Just couldn't figure out how to use them with our stuff.


----------



## Bethany

Went to Home Depot today and picked up 2 Rats, 2 Purple & Orange Light Show lights, a Light Show Ghosts light & a skeleton cat who's neck was broken ($5).
Can't wait to decorate. 
At Ross I picked up a 36" skeleton bride in black for the 36" coffin we built in January.


----------



## LairMistress

RCIAG said:


> I have been off my game due to some back problems so after visiting the doc today we stopped to eat lunch & check out Home Goods again for some candles we've fallen in love with. I really just needed one with the bottom label on it to see where it's made & how to get more.
> 
> Well we scored TWO & one still had the label on the bottom!! I carelessly tossed the first label in the trash not thinking I'd ever want more or need more.
> 
> They're in a black glass container with an eye on it & it says "Midnight Magic" on it. I picked it up because it had a cool image on it, very fortune teller type looking and once I smelled it I was hooked. It's Wild Honey & Nectar &, while it's not a fall scent, it smells wonderful. My husband is very picky about candles & oils & can't stand most of them & usually doesn't like the ones I like. But this one was perfect for both of us. It's not too cloying or strong.
> 
> And while I didn't buy it, they had a warm tobacco that smelled a lot better than I expected.
> 
> They're made by http://www.dwhome.com/ & HG sells several versions of their stuff. I've just ordered a larger wild honey nectar & a spiced pumpkin. They have free 2 day shipping on orders over $20.


TJM sells the votive size cups for $2.99. I picked up Hickory Clove, and I am 100% in love with it. I probably won't burn it (because I diffuse Young Living oils instead), but I love to just open the jar and sniff this one. I really liked the Warm Tobacco one too...or it may have been their Vanilla Tobacco, with the skulls on the jar for Halloween. Tuesday Morning carries that one, but in a larger jar that was $9.99.


----------



## LairMistress

IshWitch said:


> BUT I'm STILL Flabbergasted that they have sooo much Thanksgiving! And NO Halloween!!!
> I love Thanksgiving and it has been getting the short end for a few years now, love that it is being recognized, BUT STILL!


I know, it kills me. It's like stores suddenly decided that Halloween is bad, or something. Why put up a November holiday, before an October holiday?


----------



## IshWitch

IKR?! But interestingly enough, no Christmas anywhere yet! I've seen them set up Halloween just so they could start Christmas, no lie, talked to a couple employees. In August. And in the mix were a handful of pumpkins and plaques that said blessings or give thanks. That's all Thanksgiving got!


----------



## themyst

Last week I walked down a Hobby Lobby isle with Christmas on one side and Halloween on the other. An unsettling paradox.


----------



## Saki.Girl

bought the 3 witch's caldron from home depot and green lightshow spot light and the light strings of lightbulbs that make noise like going out home depot. 
swinging reaper , grave digger and a angel of death from Halloween costumes .com 
bought all the rest of the plates and cups and some lantern lights from party city


----------



## WitchyKitty

IshWitch said:


> IKR?! But interestingly enough, no Christmas anywhere yet! I've seen them set up Halloween just so they could start Christmas, no lie, talked to a couple employees. In August. And in the mix were a handful of pumpkins and plaques that said blessings or give thanks. That's all Thanksgiving got!


There is Christmas stuff popping up here and there in my area. Hobby Lobby has had a full Christmas set up since July...for real. At the same time, they began to put up Fall/Thanksgiving, then just recently, Halloween. Joann Fabrics is putting out Christmas in my store, too, now.

I will agree, that I never understood why Thanksgiving comes out before Halloween, lol. It's always mixed in with Fall stuff, wherever I go. I can only suppose that stores just consider Fall/Harvest/Thanksgiving all one big seasonal holiday...though, it would make more sense if Fall/Harvest/Thanksgiving/Halloween all came out at the same time, together.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Had this made into a 10'x10' backdrop. Came in today along with 3 others...


----------



## ThePirateHouse

2nd backdrop.


----------



## printersdevil

Okay, PirateHouse, tell us where you had those made? I would love to have some custom backdrops made. They are fantastic.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

I


printersdevil said:


> Okay, PirateHouse, tell us where you had those made? I would love to have some custom backdrops made. They are fantastic.


I stopped trying to create my own backdrops 3 years ago. A 10x10' custom backdrop with shipping from China costs me $65. If you look at any of the Haunted Mansion photos of mine from last year all the walls were covered with these backdrops. You create the backdrop you want, send him the photo, he'll send a paypal invoice, less them 6 business days later they arrive. The better quality the photo the better the backdrop. http://www.ebay.com/usr/hoyafotoworld
This is not a great shot but this is one from last year. 

He is slow getting back to you at first, travels a lot. But worth the wait.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

One of the other backdrops


----------



## lbc

I've purchased several stock backdrops from Hoyafotoworld, but I didn't realize they did custom work! Thanks for the info!


----------



## ThePirateHouse

lbc said:


> I've purchased several stock backdrops from Hoyafotoworld, but I didn't realize they did custom work! Thanks for the info!


My pleasure! Here is another that I just got in


----------



## chromachord

WitchyKitty said:


> There is Christmas stuff popping up here and there in my area. Hobby Lobby has had a full Christmas set up since July...for real. At the same time, they began to put up Fall/Thanksgiving, then just recently, Halloween. Joann Fabrics is putting out Christmas in my store, too, now.
> 
> I will agree, that I never understood why Thanksgiving comes out before Halloween, lol. It's always mixed in with Fall stuff, wherever I go. I can only suppose that stores just consider Fall/Harvest/Thanksgiving all one big seasonal holiday...though, it would make more sense if Fall/Harvest/Thanksgiving/Halloween all came out at the same time, together.


I went to Kmart yesterday. They already have Halloween stuff out...but right across the Halloween display? They're setting up Christmas. Noooo!


----------



## spookydave

Got this guy in today, he's huge and heavy!! The fedex guy hates me,lol. That's my daughter next to him, she's 5'3,hahaha


----------



## LairMistress

I drove almost an hour to be really, really disappointed. Target was our first stop. They had bare shelves, and one endcap with gel clings...oh, and a few small items in the Dollar Spot section, like these socks. Wooo! Not a single prop in sight, just costumes, candy, DVDs (poor selection!) and food related items.

Then we went to Hobby Lobby, where the one item that I wanted was not out on shelves, but was on a random shelf on the very top (storage) in the section near the picture frames. I had seen it on a FB group, and someone said that it was $14.99. It was $24.99, so it stayed there. I did buy the Black Cat Crossing sign there, for $5.99, though.

(I skipped mentioning Deals...that's where the $3.00 10 ft by 6 ft wall mural came from, and then I bought the single panel in the same print, from DT mentioned below)

Then we hit Dollar Tree once we were back home, and picked up the glow sticks (good deal!), and single panel wall mural. They had very little out today, too.

I was all ready to shop, and spent less than $20! However, I did talk myself out of spending $50 (with the 20% off coupon) at Spirit, on the Talking Cameo props. I love those! If I buy anything from Spirit this year, that will be it!


----------



## printersdevil

SpookyDave, that prop is awesome!


----------



## LairMistress

Smacking myself on the forehead here, I completely forgot about the t-shirt that I bought yesterday. I can't wait for it to arrive! I ordered black, though.


----------



## Lil Spook

Added a sign to my other sign... lolz!


----------



## Chiroptera

I just started putting together my door room for this year's uni semesters and I bought some pumpkin lanterns, orange led lights, and a ghost movement projector to keep my room lit! I also got a sweet jack o' lantern doormat. I'll probably pick up some cute tacky stuff from dollar stores to dress up my walls, too. My roommates must think I'm just prepping for Halloween early ehehe;;


----------



## lbc

I got the animated vulture from Home Depot. It has flashing red eyes, squawks, and moves its head from side to side.


----------



## Lil Spook

sooo... Value Village has their knick knacks out!

how lucky am i?

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i love this guy! he is adorable


----------



## lbc

I ordered Sunstar's Animated Owl from Walmart for $18.89, and it is horrible. The wings are wire with cheap furry cloth draped over the top and felt feathers on the bottom. The feet are loops of black cord. The worst part is that it doesn't even hoot! It's sound is the stock evil laugh. It's basically a fuzzy Winged Reaper.

Catalog:








Actual:


----------



## lawrie

Thats nothing like the picture! complaint time


----------



## zo6marlene

Nox Eterna said:


> I ordered one of these today at Zulily. It is a detail of the "Nevermore" fabric I am using in my Halloween quilt project. They also have a bat or owl detail
> View attachment 252521
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the fabric:
> View attachment 252522


I have this fabric and some of the companion fabrics to make a quilt. Fabric is gorgeous.....what pattern are you using?


----------



## AZHalloweenScare




----------



## Jeepers

Wow! Where did you get these?!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Home Goods


----------



## Regions Beyond

CVS at last had stuff out here, so, first pass -


----------



## printersdevil

lbc, that is awful. I would send that back and complain. So sorry that happened to you.

Wow, those skulli items are awesome. I also love the headless horseman.

Nice skelly there. I need to go to CVS and check things out.


----------



## midnight87

I ordered him on September 3 I can't wait to get him:
https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...ucky Doll&thumbnailIndex=1#productDetailTabs1


----------



## JLWII2000

I made this video of stuff I bought today, I had some great finds and in my opinion the best things available this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Loved your new reaper JLWII2000. And I mean I really love him. What great action. Great scary boney look to him and his lurching and reaching of his hands is so cool. I've seen photos of him but hadn't watched any videos until now. Thanks. I bought a witch from HD a year or so ago and a pirate from Lowes that I think use a similar if not same lurching movement but it's particularly effective on that reaper. Great price too. Is that a Gemmy prop?

I picked up the eyeball doorbell too. Some very nice props out there this year.


----------



## RCIAG

AZHalloweenScare said:


> View attachment 253569


I bought those last year at Home Goods & repainted them to make them an ivory color with a brown wash, just more of a mummy-like color rather than silver.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

RCIAG said:


> I bought those last year at Home Goods & repainted them to make them an ivory color with a brown wash, just more of a mummy-like color rather than silver.


That's a good idea. The mummy is a goldish but a natural mummy color would be nice.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

JLWII2000 said:


> I made this video of stuff I bought today, I had some great finds and in my opinion the best things available this year.


Wow that reaper is amazing!!!


----------



## tortured_serenity

*Lemax*

I got the new lemax boo-b-traps house today.i love it.




AZHalloweenScare said:


> Wow that reaper is amazing!!!


----------



## Silver Spike

Snagged these 3 from my local T.K. Maxx. 










I love a good wreath and here in the UK it's often difficult to get hold of one.


----------



## matrixmom

I love love love that skull with a map (?) all over.


----------



## Silver Spike

Unusual isn't it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

got the Gator off of EBAY








the jewelry box came from Saki's Etsy store
https://www.etsy.com/shop/sakigirlsrealm?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## Bethany

Picked up these 2 at Home Depot today!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Last week at a Christmas Tree Shop, I picked up two items that were fun. First, the Pumpkin Scarecrow, which was not on display, only in boxes. He was $30 and I decided to get him without seeing him work because I thought it was a decent price. He lights up, turns his head and spooky moans, music & sound comes out. His legs are pretty thin - just hanging "pants", but I'm going to stuff him up with some plastic bags to make him look fuller. I'm also thinking I might take some brighter orange paint to a few spots on his head - I just feel like it's kind of dull. 

The smaller hanging skeleton has eyes that light up & he says a few different phrases. His jaw moves when he talks, but it is a bit loud with the clacking. He was $20. 

I think there's a Christmas Tree Shop thread around here - I'll post a video of these two props there, but here are some photos.


----------



## Greenwick

I love the pumpkin head scarecrow! Haven't seen anything like that in a while.


----------



## tomanderson

I found a cool (but broken) animated light up talking skull at the 99 Cents Store today. It was $2.99, worth a look, I thought. Turns out there is a spring inside that is broken, I can fix that and have it working in a short while. It just needed the right owner!


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Picked up three wigs for the skellys today: an auburn bob, a pretty blue and green one that I suspect is meant for a mermaid or fairy costume, and a man's "emo" wig (messy black hair). On the whole though, I was disappointed in the store. Unique is supposed to be a thrift store, but the Halloween stuff was all new. It was knock-off stuff, but not much cheaper than other stores. I was hoping for used costumes, particularly a police man or woman. Even one of the ridiculous "sexy cop" types would be fine, because I think it would be funny on a skeleton.


----------



## dbruner

JoAnn's had 30% off Halloween and 40% of halloween fabric today, I got a skull with arm stakes, severed finger cupcake decorations, blood red icing gel and ghost fabric to make Halloween valances out of.


----------



## JLWII2000

I shouldn't have, but I did....got this today from Grandin Road. Found a better price with a coupon through HSN. I always wanted a tombstone like this, prefer it was a bit bigger but it's not too small.


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Yard Sale spent $1.25*

Trick or treat hand basket thing, pumpkin pail, orange basket, 4 small black metal pails, 2 witch and pumpkin oranmen's and a ghost holding a pumpkin only spent $1.25. The 4 little pumpkin pails are hard to see the face sorry


----------



## themyst

Here is a rundown of my recent purchases:

From JoAnn Fabrics: a monster finger baking tray, a skull soap dispenser (but I think I will save the vanilla soap and replace it with lotion), some neat orange and black clips/clothespins, and a cute little owl that sits on top of my son's computer: 









Closeup of the cool skull:

















From Christmas Tree Shops: a floor mat for my kitchen, glow in the dark skeleton gloves, skeleton hand salad servers, glow in the dark nail polish, jack o'lantern foaming soap dispensers, and a plastic ghost witch that lights up. The ghost witch is pretty cheap, made out of that thin plastic tablecloth material, so I'm not sure what to do with it, really. And some hot pads. And a cinnamon broom I forgot to take a picture of.

















And I bought the Cordelia and Tilly mouse figures by artist Joe Spencer months ago but don't think I ever posted a picture. Grandin Road sells them, but they were out of stock at the time so I bought them through Amazon. They are the cutest little things, which makes me concerned about myself because I never used to care for the cutsie Halloween things but it seems now I can't resist them. 









And then a tin picture of All is Vanity by Charles Allan Gilbert, Woman in Mirror Optical Illusion from Amazon, and also a grabbing hand from ltdcommodities.com all in action!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Today's finds. The pillow is from Ross, Sign from Dollar Tree, Liquid refreshment...Bev Mo


----------



## moonwitchkitty

This little beauty is on its way home  ordered it from Florida. also its dove season in Texas I have a friend that is going to be bringing me some birds.. Any tips on defleshing them?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

View attachment 254053

This little beauty is on its way home  ordered it from Florida. also its dove season in Texas I have a friend that is going to be bringing me some birds.. Any tips on defleshing them?


----------



## spiderqueen

Nothing major, but I thought these chocolate black roses were cute. I like how they're wrapped in the plastic sleeve like actual roses. I bought one for myself (because duh) and one for my gentleman friend because I'm a cleverly-disguised romantic. Found at the 99 Cents Only store.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=...92074292.1073741829.1625413464&type=1&theater


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx




----------



## bbills03

Home depot 3 vultures & the French maid


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Laterns from goodwill $1.99 each*

Found two Laterns at the goodwill for only $1.99 each so I took them


----------



## Bethany

JLWII2000 said:


> I shouldn't have, but I did....got this today from Grandin Road. Found a better price with a coupon through HSN. I always wanted a tombstone like this, prefer it was a bit bigger but it's not too small.
> 
> View attachment 253827


You probably could have had the person who's design this was originally do you one for less.  
Kind of disillusioned with the companies that are mass producing Haunter's originals for profit. 
Friend is dealing with this issue with Spirit right now for his wife tombstone he designed over 2 years ago.


----------



## Bethany

StevensonMetal said:


> Trick or treat hand basket thing, pumpkin pail, orange basket, 4 small black metal pails, 2 witch and pumpkin oranmen's and a ghost holding a pumpkin only spent $1.25. The 4 little pumpkin pails are hard to see the face sorry


The small metal pumpkins originally came on hooks to stick in the ground. I have some 
I line my walk way with those and the cats & witch ones. Some are "bag" shaped.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I picked up two Fall market style crates at Micheal's yesterday...they were 40% off and I had a 20% off coupon, so it was a good deal. 










I also picked up some Flying Cauldron Butterscotch Beer sodas from Hyvee and some Pumpkin Spice Tonic sodas from World Market...they are both really good and I love to get them each season!


----------



## Windborn

Got my car magents in today!


----------



## lawrie

A nice old bottle (its french, used to hold Creme de Menthe)










and I also saw this cool car snow (except its black stuff, so is does that make it a deathglobe?) with a skeletal B&G, though didnt buy it










And also was thinking about getting these wine glasses too


----------



## midnight87

Chucky got here today!


----------



## 6-paq

WitchyKitty said:


> I picked up two Fall market style crates at Micheal's yesterday...they were 40% off and I had a 20% off coupon, so it was a good deal.
> 
> View attachment 254199


I have that same covered glass pumpkin. I love what you did with the leaves... didn't think of that!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got the PB knock off candle holder carried on the shoulder of two skellies/another serving tray with skull handles. Two of those really cool ToT canvas bags at Home Goods.
I bought ds a Storm Trooper candy bowl. 
I found a sophia ToT votive holder at my local Hallmark store.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

wickedwillingwench said:


> i got the PB knock off candle holder carried on the shoulder of two skellies/another serving tray with skull handles. Two of those really cool ToT canvas bags at Home Goods.
> I bought ds a Storm Trooper candy bowl.
> I found a sophia ToT votive holder at my local Hallmark store.


Hey Wickedwilling!
I have been searching everywhere for the PB knockoff candle holders...our HG is totally cleaned out of all Halloween stuff (there's only 1 in the whole state) and I was wondering if you (or any other kind HF ghoul) would be willing to pick some up for me and ship? I'll of course pay!

Thank you!


----------



## HallowweenKat

Finally found a bedspread & bed skirt to match my Halloween sheets


----------



## punkpumpkin

lawrie said:


> A nice old bottle (its french, used to hold Creme de Menthe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I also saw this cool car snow (except its black stuff, so is does that make it a deathglobe?) with a skeletal B&G, though didnt buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also was thinking about getting these wine glasses too


Where did you find those wine glasses????


----------



## lawrie

They were in one of the poundshops over here in the UK. TBH they did look very homemade, I am sure with some glasspaints I could do something similar


----------



## themyst

HallowweenKat said:


> Finally found a bedspread & bed skirt to match my Halloween sheets
> 
> View attachment 254391


Nice! Where did you find the bedspread?


----------



## HallowweenKat

Thanks. It is vintage, so I had to find it in via an auction. These bedspreads are small, not enough length. I used a couple pillow shams stitched to the bottom to extend it.



> Nice! Where did you find the bedspread?


----------



## spookydave

got this guy today from spirits, thought he was pretty cool! lol looks like an ordinary coat rack till you get close to it, then it turns into a coat monster hahaha!


----------



## midnight87

spookydave said:


> got this guy today from spirits, thought he was pretty cool! lol looks like an ordinary coat rack till you get close to it, then it turns into a coat monster hahaha!
> View attachment 254406
> View attachment 254407


Nice find how much was he?


----------



## spookydave

had a coupon, I think he cost me 110 bucks


----------



## MamaGrizzly

[HR][/HR]

Found this on C.L. when we went to pick it up , we discovered that it was left inside an abandoned house that the new investor was in the process of beginning renovations. Sure got some weird looks driving down the road with this hanging out of the back of the truck. Maybe it comes with its own ghost ?


----------



## spookydave

THAT IS AWESOME!!!! lucky find!!


----------



## Palladino

I made a round of the neighbourhood second hand shops. One of them had just added a bunch of Halloween props. I pretty much scooped all the good stuff up as the clerk put it out! Ha! Ha! No really big stuff but all stuff I can use this year and many more. I had my arms full and spilling over but the whole haul was $11.25. 

I also rec'd the dog chef hat I ordered on Ebay. I intended to use it on my golden which is why I ordered a medium/large. But he has a big handsome head and it looks a tad small on him. So I tried it on the Australian shepherd and she fit it like Cinderella. She looks adorable. Her haunting role was going to be the Zombie Café hostess but I may have to promote her to Sous Chef and make my golden the host. I'm going to post a pic in the Pets of Halloween thread later tonight if you want to take a look.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve

Love the old casket! The casket I have came with the 1977 Cadillac Hearse I drive .... the casket is now in my dining room and I hope to make a nice coffee table out of it .... take the lid off, use either tempered glass or plexi-glass as a top so that I can use the satin lined inside to display oddities in.

I am really enjoying the photos and think that bed spread is awesome


----------



## mb24

I found these goodies at a local thrift store.


----------



## spiderqueen

Awesome coffin find! And with an interesting story behind it too.... Left in an abandoned house??? Hmmmmm....


----------



## spiderqueen

Ross had these candlesticks last year and I wanted them so much! But at the time, I had just moved back home from across the country, didn't have a job yet, and basically couldn't afford to spend a single cent on them. Things are a little different this year, but I didn't expect Ross to have them a second year in a row. Lo and behold! I was so excited to find them again! And only $6 apiece, which NOW seems rather cheap!


----------



## Conjured Soul

A $29.97 5' skeleton at Walmart.


----------



## theric85

picoboo one prop controller to finish off my ankle blaster.


----------



## Hallow-art

This is from a book of window clings that I remember having as a kid. I want the rest of them but don't know who the maker is. I got this sheet for .50


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just got these Pyrex Halloween bowls at Target! Love them!! They are selling fast...they had a sugar skull printed one, too, but it's already gone. I was happy to find the black cat and ghost ones, though, because those are the two I wanted. I wonder if there were other prints?? I love Pyrex...it holds up so well. These could be collector items someday...there are many vintage Pyrex bowls I'd love to find...especially the orange or black ones. We have a couple vintage ones that belonged to my grandparents.

Here's a pic of the two I bought, $4.99 each:


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> Hey Wickedwilling!
> I have been searching everywhere for the PB knockoff candle holders...our HG is totally cleaned out of all Halloween stuff (there's only 1 in the whole state) and I was wondering if you (or any other kind HF ghoul) would be willing to pick some up for me and ship? I'll of course pay!
> 
> Thank you!


i will go tomorrow and look. Any one in particular?


----------



## Saki.Girl

My newest


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Woah! that's some angel there! How tall is it Saki.girl? Nice addition to any graveyard.

I had looked all over my stores multiple times hoping to find the ROSS bride with no luck back when people were spotting her in the stores. Thanks to a _wonderful and super nice _HF member who was willing to brave the 100+ heat today to meet me, we connected outside of HomeGoods and the Bride rode home with me. Not exactly a Mail Order Bride but maybe an Internet One. We have some of the nicest people on this forum is all I can say.  I had really given up on finding her so am very excited she'll be joining my GrandinRoad ladies, and StoneMan couldn't be happier at the prospect. I think there will be a future halloween night cemetery wedding set around one of those garden arches amid the gravestones. Here's a few pics of my bride, and she really is even more beautiful in person, I think the makeup photo'd a bit darker than it appears on her btw.


























To my Bride's marriage broker, thanks again and stay cool in the heat  and hopefully see you again soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh and wouldn't you know it, while I was waiting to meet up about the Bride, found that "Dead & Breakfast -- Our Food is To Die For" signage that HomeGoods has in stock this year (7.99), and decided when my hotel (theme done a few years back) is resurrected again and turned into a B&B, it will get hung out front on a signpost. Really like the sign a lot.


----------



## icemanfred

Windborn said:


> View attachment 254213
> 
> Got my car magents in today!


cool magnets
how big are they?
where did you get them?


----------



## Jeepers

I found a 5.00 ghoul at Family Dollar and a 25.00 ghoul that laughs maniacally at Walgreens that I only paid 5.00 for as I used my bonus points to pay for the rest of him! What a deal!


----------



## Windborn

icemanfred said:


> cool magnets
> how big are they?
> where did you get them?


The big ones are perfect to fit on my car door and the smaller ones are about 4 inches or so. I can measure them if you want lol

I had them made by magnetsonthecheap.com. They were running a bogo sale and I had a coupon 

Edit: I just checked and the full sheet was 12"x18"


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer

I bought this the other day at the Dollar General.


----------



## mb24

Disney's Limited Edition Haunted Mansion tees are on sale until Sunday!

http://www.disneystore.com/haunted-...50911_OnlineBonus40&RRID=13649186&CMP=EMC-eml


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Woah! that's some angel there! How tall is it Saki.girl? Nice addition to any graveyard.
> 
> I had looked all over my stores multiple times hoping to find the ROSS bride with no luck back when people were spotting her in the stores. Thanks to a _wonderful and super nice _HF member who was willing to brave the 100+ heat today to meet me, we connected outside of HomeGoods and the Bride rode home with me. Not exactly a Mail Order Bride but maybe an Internet One. We have some of the nicest people on this forum is all I can say.  I had really given up on finding her so am very excited she'll be joining my GrandinRoad ladies, and StoneMan couldn't be happier at the prospect. I think there will be a future halloween night cemetery wedding set around one of those garden arches amid the gravestones. Here's a few pics of my bride, and she really is even more beautiful in person, I think the makeup photo'd a bit darker than it appears on her btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my Bride's marriage broker, thanks again and stay cool in the heat  and hopefully see you again soon.


It's over 6ft tall lol


----------



## harvestmoon

My goodies so far 

Burlap Banner - Target - $3.00
Vintage 2-Sided Candy Pale (LOVE!) - Thrift Store - $0.49 - WOOT! 
Skeleton Couple Snow Globe - Home Goods - $12.99
Headless Horseman - TJ Maxx - $12.99
Glass Skull Bottle - Thrift Store - $1.99
Pumpkin Candle Lantern - $9.99 - Gabriel Brothers


----------



## GobbyGruesome

I don't know if these have been posted anywhere, but I was in Canadian Tire today and saw what looked like a STRING of Fire and Ice type lights. Just a short string...I think it's 5 bulbs, but thought it was kinda different. They were just putting stuff out but they also had the edison bulbs and some solar red and green spotlights (apparently not clear on the "living in Canada" thing where we get 5 hours of sunlight in October.). I think they also had the kaleidoscope lights with the Spiders but now I don't see them in my photos. Probably go back later today or tomorrow anyway.


----------



## LaBruja

hahaha One lady on one of my FB kitchen ware groups posted that she went to Target to get some of those and teh clerk told her some lady had just been and and bought every last one ( we figure she is going to sell them on ebay for 1-2 dollars more than they cost new ,,and not make a dime by teh time she pays all the ebay and paypal fees not to mention her time. Either that of she will stash them for a few years and then sell them) 
I want a few myself, but not sure if I will get out to get them. 



WitchyKitty said:


> I just got these Pyrex Halloween bowls at Target! Love them!! They are selling fast...they had a sugar skull printed one, too, but it's already gone. I was happy to find the black cat and ghost ones, though, because those are the two I wanted. I wonder if there were other prints?? I love Pyrex...it holds up so well. These could be collector items someday...there are many vintage Pyrex bowls I'd love to find...especially the orange or black ones. We have a couple vintage ones that belonged to my grandparents.
> 
> Here's a pic of the two I bought, $4.99 each:
> 
> View attachment 254553


----------



## jdubbya

Stopped by Spirit and got a mask, clown horn and a fire and ice spotlight

The Spider is from At Home and the large rat from CVS


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice haul Jdubbya, I'm also collecting stuff to do a clown theme, half of my garage will be clown stuff and the other half will be a haunted doll/babies theme, I ordered a Twisty mask but it hasn't shipped, I got this vintage clown jalopy from eBay today and the clown doll, I got from a garage sale last Saturday


----------



## HallowweenKat

Sam's Club $9.98 pumpkin & a gallon of apple cider. Haven't weighed the pumpkin, but need my dolly to move it around, LOL.


----------



## Kyriotes

http://i.imgur.com/nVvnGtn.png

Ka-Bar Kukri Machete for ...oddly enough, a boline. I've been interested in the occult since I was in elementary school. I plan on white plasti dipping the handle. This will be used to cut branches mostly to be used for organic branch scarecrows a la Pumpkinrot.

















A branch of blackthorn from the UK. Can't seem to find it anywhere else (Except that this one is in France). Making a new wand.









Bone athame. Water buffalo, apparently.









A folding Silky saw as a less sacred version of the machete.


Samhain is a big holiday for me regardless of the nostalgia and my adoration of horror, hence the magickal share.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

WitchyKitty said:


> I just got these Pyrex Halloween bowls at Target! Love them!! They are selling fast...they had a sugar skull printed one, too, but it's already gone. I was happy to find the black cat and ghost ones, though, because those are the two I wanted. I wonder if there were other prints?? I love Pyrex...it holds up so well. These could be collector items someday...there are many vintage Pyrex bowls I'd love to find...especially the orange or black ones. We have a couple vintage ones that belonged to my grandparents.
> 
> Here's a pic of the two I bought, $4.99 each:
> 
> View attachment 254553


ok, i'm going to target tonight!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Made a trip to Walmart and Target today. Neither had all their stuff up, but I got a couple nice things!


----------



## LurkerNDdark

GobbyGruesome said:


> I don't know if these have been posted anywhere, but I was in Canadian Tire today and saw what looked like a STRING of Fire and Ice type lights. Just a short string...I think it's 5 bulbs, but thought it was kinda different. They were just putting stuff out but they also had the edison bulbs and some solar red and green spotlights (apparently not clear on the "living in Canada" thing where we get 5 hours of sunlight in October.). I think they also had the kaleidoscope lights with the Spiders but now I don't see them in my photos. Probably go back later today or tomorrow anyway.


Home Depot in the U.S. has those. I picked up 2 strings today to put along the bottom of the front porch. I'm not how useful the mounting hardware will be since I don't want to put screw holes in the railing, and the hardware looks like it is more for hanging from a gutter. I really need to take the strings out and test them.


----------



## Silver Spike

I picked up this Skull head from my local T.K.Maxx today. Loved the pattern work on it, and it lights up.


----------



## StevensonMetal

Love them thanks for posting. I have some of the clowns like the one on the bottom I've been finding at yard sales


----------



## GobbyGruesome

LurkerNDdark said:


> Home Depot in the U.S. has those. I picked up 2 strings today to put along the bottom of the front porch. I'm not how useful the mounting hardware will be since I don't want to put screw holes in the railing, and the hardware looks like it is more for hanging from a gutter. I really need to take the strings out and test them.


Yeah, I'm really curious how these will work. There was a photo on the back but it looked photoshopped to me. The one thing that impressed me about the standalone spots is they threw a ton of light - one would pretty much light up my whole house but it would definitely fade as it got further from the centre. But with these being so close to the wall... not sure how much the coverage will work - if it's as good as the package, it'll be really impressive. Let me know how they work for you.


----------



## roach

So went around today to 3 store in my area party city, spirit halloween and Monster blowout halloween. Was great being able to shop for halloween stuff again !! 

Got a 22inch cauldron its about 1.5 foot high for 20$ so instead of building one i bought it ..









Then i thought i need to make that cauldron look better so went to Home depot and got a stone finish paint will see how that turns out..


----------



## StevensonMetal

*99 cents can't beat that*

99 cent for all of them at the goodwill . I'm going to add a flickering LED on each one and run them off one 9 volt battery. Should be able to leave them on for a month or two. I might paint them or just see how they look who know.


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Two in one skeleton*

Got a Kmart skeleton for 4.99 and I got a bat skeleton from At Home forgot the price. Took the wings off the bat and added them to the Kmart skeleton. They both where almost the same size. I thank it turned out great.


----------



## 6-paq

roach said:


> So went around today to 3 store in my area party city, spirit halloween and Monster blowout halloween. Was great being able to shop for halloween stuff again !!
> 
> Got a 22inch cauldron its about 1.5 foot high for 20$ so instead of building one i bought it ..
> 
> View attachment 255046
> 
> 
> Then i thought i need to make that cauldron look better so went to Home depot and got a stone finish paint will see how that turns out..
> 
> View attachment 255047


I saw someone do this on Pinterest. I looks like it came out very well! I'm going to try it on my cheap Target cauldron.

http://www.hiphiphalloween.com/rust-oleum-halloween-decoration.html


----------



## 6-paq

Silver Spike said:


> I picked up this Skull head from my local T.K.Maxx today. Loved the pattern work on it, and it lights up.


I think this is the COOLEST skull! I usually don't prefer lighted eyes, but this looks good with the white lights!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Silver Spike said:


> I picked up this Skull head from my local T.K.Maxx today. Loved the pattern work on it, and it lights up.


love this skull...i'd sit for hours with sharpies painting it. LOL.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got this a couple of days ago at Home Goods.


----------



## osenator

We hit most of all the Halloween stores and this is our haul. We limit ourselves due to having already a large collection. We did get our annual huge prop of the year!


----------



## Windborn

Hit Spirit today and picked up a few things. They had apparently found a couple of boxes from 2013 in storage as we scored a couple of older props that are no longer available! 
Also pictured are a few other odds and ends we had gathered


----------



## moonwitchkitty

spent a little much today but these two but they were well worth it


----------



## osenator




----------



## Matt1

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 255073
> 
> View attachment 255074
> 
> 
> spent a little much today but these two but they were well worth it


Saw the bottom one at Spirit today I think. Way cool!


----------



## osenator




----------



## Matt1

osenator said:


> View attachment 255079
> 
> View attachment 255083
> 
> View attachment 255084
> 
> View attachment 255085
> 
> View attachment 255086


Saw that today at Spirit as well. They have some really cool animatronics this year!


----------



## Regions Beyond

osenator said:


>


How many pieces is the base structure for her? Like this figure a lot, but probably too tall for the area have in mind for her, so wondering if can be shortened at all, if there are extender pieces can do without in the metal frame, etc. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## osenator

You can easily shorten her by a feet. She is well made and look sturdy.


----------



## McBernes

I saw this thing at Spirit a few days ago. My first thought was " Oh man, that's gonna make somebody wet themselves" lol.


----------



## Regions Beyond

osenator said:


> You can easily shorten her by a feet. She is well made and look sturdy.


Thank you so much for the reply and info! Great to know.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Went to my local Good Will and was happy to see practically new decorations for 99 cents a piece!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Went to my local Good Will and was happy to see practically new decorations for 99 cents a piece!

View attachment 255121

View attachment 255122

View attachment 255123


----------



## tortured_serenity

*Finds today*

I found the five ft sally after driving all over lexington! I also bought the two NBC snow globes and the jack and sally statues. I also got the vulture from Home Depot and a few things from HOMEGOODS, a bottle and some bat winged skull candle holders. A nice haul today but above all is my prize sally. I think I'll remove her horrible Easter grass hair with a wig or some yarn. 





Regions Beyond said:


> Thank you so much for the reply and info! Great to know.


----------



## tortured_serenity

*Wine glasses*

I saw some at the dollar tree


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette bought me a new dog, I LOVE it, and today I went out to a local Target and bought a little dog to keep him company. I can not wait until my fence goes up and I can start setting up the cemetery.


----------



## 22606

Ghouliet said:


>


The dogs are neat, but I also really like that classy table. 

Great buys, all.

Dollar Tree and Spirit Halloween purchases. The stakes include two of each design for $1.


----------



## 6-paq

I finally decided which Atmosfearfx DVD we are looping with our front window projection. I bought "Ghost Apparitions" off a seller on ebay for $30.00 shipped + tax.

The shop is pretty cheap and has an extra 10% off on all of the Atmosfearfx DVDs (excluding the new Phantasms and Witching Hour) for the next 15 hours if anyone is interested.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odkw=&_ssn=global_apparel&_soffid=5008393106&item=271976604642&_soffType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2046732.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.A0.H0.Xatmosfearfx.TRS1&_nkw=atmosfearfx&_sacat=0


----------



## 6-paq

Garthgoyle said:


> Dollar Tree and Spirit Halloween purchases. The fencing includes two of each design for $1.
> View attachment 255148


My kid and I really love that Twisty mouthpiece! Can you tell me how much it was and how it is worn? Does it have elastic or ???


----------



## 22606

6-paq said:


> My kid and I really love that Twisty mouthpiece! Can you tell me how much it was and how it is worn? Does it have elastic or ???


Thanks. I really like the mask, too. It was priced at $9.99, but the coupon brought it down to $7.50 (even the original cost is far less than I have seen the mouthpiece selling for at various shops online). There is an elastic band and the mask is made of thick latex, it feels like.

There is also a costume at Party/Halloween City that could work perfectly for the character and is very reasonably priced: http://www.partycity.com/product/fr...om=Search&navSet=freak show&bypass_redirect=1


----------



## 6-paq

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks. I really like the mask, too. It was priced at $9.99, but the coupon brought it down to $7.50 (even the original cost is far less than I have seen the mouthpiece selling for at various shops online). There is an elastic band and the mask is made of thick latex, it feels like.
> 
> There is also a costume at Party/Halloween City that could work perfectly for the character and is very reasonably priced: http://www.partycity.com/product/fr...om=Search&navSet=freak show&bypass_redirect=1


Thanks for the info and the link! We have a Party City very close, but haven't ventured in yet. I have seen a video review of one mouthpiece that looks like it is tied with twine. I much prefer elastic. Great price! I'll take a look.


----------



## CrystalRose

I've been wanting some kind of fencing to put around my singing pumpkins. Last year people were fascinated with sticking their hands in front of the projector. Didn't really want to built one out of wood since we do campground haunts and a wood fence would be heavy to haul around. Got lucky today at Home Depot!


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Hung my first backdrop for our Carnevil haunt. Do you think the hands look silly?


----------



## 6-paq

ThePirateHouse said:


> View attachment 255257
> Hung my first backdrop for our Carnevil haunt. Do you think the hands look silly?


I really love this backdrop and theme! 

As far as the hands, I think it's a good idea to add the hands to add a more 3D effect, but IMO these type of hands look "cartoonish" in contrast to the artwork. I don't think they match the "style" (sorry, can't think of the right words) of the clown face and ferris wheel or the art in general.

I think if you would add a set of hands that are more rigid and realistic looking, it would have a better effect and look more "menacing", if you know what I'm getting at? Just my two cents worth.

Looks good though!


----------



## 22606

6-paq said:


> As far as the hands, I think it's a good idea to add the hands to add a more 3D effect, but IMO these type of hands look "cartoonish" in contrast to the artwork. I don't think they match the "style" (sorry, can't think of the right words) of the clown face and ferris wheel or the art in general.
> 
> I think if you would add a set of hands that are more rigid and realistic looking, it would have a better effect and look more "menacing", if you know what I'm getting at?


What stands out to me about the hands is that they do not have the faded look that the head does, making the clown's face appear more ghostly and them fully tangible. Regardless, it is a good backdrop, plus I highly doubt that anyone will be paying that much attention to the fact come Halloween


----------



## osenator




----------



## ThePirateHouse

6-paq said:


> I really love this backdrop and theme!
> 
> As far as the hands, I think it's a good idea to add the hands to add a more 3D effect, but IMO these type of hands look "cartoonish" in contrast to the artwork. I don't think they match the "style" (sorry, can't think of the right words) of the clown face and ferris wheel or the art in general.
> 
> I think if you would add a set of hands that are more rigid and realistic looking, it would have a better effect and look more "menacing", if you know what I'm getting at? Just my two cents worth.
> 
> Looks good though!


I tried the rigid plastic hands and they were too small in relation to the face. You hit it on the nail though, they are cartoon hands. Maybe I just need to find some larger with pointed nails. Thanks for the input.


----------



## 6-paq

ThePirateHouse said:


> I tried the rigid plastic hands and they were too small in relation to the face. You hit it on the nail though, they are cartoon hands. Maybe I just need to find some larger with pointed nails. Thanks for the input.


Rigid hands with pointed nails would be perfect for this backdrop, and maybe not as white, but an aged and faded look like was mentioned in a post above! How large are the hands you're looking for?


----------



## ThePirateHouse

6-paq said:


> Rigid hands with pointed nails would be perfect for this backdrop, and maybe not as white, but an aged and faded look like was mentioned in a post above! How large are the hands you're looking for?


The Backdrop is 10' x 10' so pretty large. I found a pair of gloves I am going to try. But I'll keep looking. Thank you!


----------



## Regions Beyond

Grabbed first Target purchases of the season (and a few secret things and scoping out other stores for the 2nd Reaper, shhh)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

duplicate post.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ThePirateHouse said:


> Hung my first backdrop for our Carnevil haunt. Do you think the hands look silly?



They look like clown gloved hands so I think fit in but they need something. Maybe more shading on them? I like the right one over the left better maybe because it casts a shadow. Both definitely need to look like they are ripping through the image like the head does though. Right now looking tacked on to the front. Love the overall clown head and ferris wheel backdrop. Nice halloween colors too! Hey, is that the little CVS clown in the right hand corner? If not definitely reminds me of him.


----------



## lawrie

With the clown hands 2 things jump at me. The hand on the right (his left hand) looks like the wrong hand. It looks like a it should be a right hand because of the way the fingers bend. Also it has a really strong shadow, yet there is nothing really for the shadow to fall on. If you lost the shadow that might make all the difference. Love the backdrop anyway, and TBH I cant see anyone looking to closely or caring when it is up.

After a second glance, maybe the hands are the wrong way round??


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Labor Day weekend, I picked up some pansies. I was looking for a pretty mix, choosing some purple and orange ones. Much to my amusement, when I was planting them yesterday, I noticed that they were labeled "Halloween Mix." Even when I'm not thinking of Halloween, it sneaks in.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

Got a few things for my kitchen today from World Market. I love all of the Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein items they have there!

Pictured is two resuable bags (love these things for groceries), set of 4 coasters, skull measuring spoons, wool of bat kitchen towel and skull pot holder.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Got this Sunday at the fleamarket for $2


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Double post


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Ghost of Spookie said:


> They look like clown gloved hands so I think fit in but they need something. Maybe more shading on them? I like the right one over the left better maybe because it casts a shadow. Both definitely need to look like they are ripping through the image like the head does though. Right now looking tacked on to the front. Love the overall clown head and ferris wheel backdrop. Nice halloween colors too! Hey, is that the little CVS clown in the right hand corner? If not definitely reminds me of him.


I tried a smaller hand but still like the cartoonish gloves better. I thought they looked like clown gloves too. It is the clown from CVS. Appreciate the feedback. The backdrop was done from a photo of the Iowa State Fair, which I thought made it unique.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

CrystalRose said:


> I've been wanting some kind of fencing to put around my singing pumpkins. Last year people were fascinated with sticking their hands in front of the projector. Didn't really want to built one out of wood since we do campground haunts and a wood fence would be heavy to haul around. Got lucky today at Home Depot!


That is an incredible deal!


----------



## Regions Beyond

Picked up the giant skull from CVS (lights up) - on sale for 15 bucks at current.


----------



## joshnpowell

I bought one of the lunging reaper props from Home Depot for 99.00 I absolutely LOVE this prop! So much better than anything I've paid double that for anywhere else. Its over 6' tall and so cool!! Home Depot has some pretty good stuff! I also bought one of the 29.00 posable skeletons to flesh out and the witch sisters prop.


----------



## devilsfan

Very good shopping day - got my outer cauldron, my inner cauldron insert (planning on putting dry ice between the 2 and the TOT candy in the inner), plus 2 large planters to hold my lit grapevine arch! Also got the grapevines for the arch (2 36" wreaths that need to be deconstructed) and limbs for filler. Also some tempera paint to grimy up the walls of the haunt.


----------



## Robin Graves

Found these and a thrift store both for $25.00


----------



## Robin Graves

Found this on craigslist on my travels through Mississippi


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, Robin Graves, you hit the jackpot on both the statues and the prop!


----------



## Bethany

Robin Graves said:


> Found these and a thrift store both for $25.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 255622


----------



## mb24

I found this JOL at a local thrift store today for under two bucks! I gave him a bit of an eye make over and now he's good to go!


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011

Not actual but close to what I saw at Kmart today when I picked up my Dad's medicine, minus the lightbulb. Sad I did not have my phone. However I did take a good look at it from all sides and it did to appear to be cardboard - four same sides all connected in the middle spray painted black. Funny it was not even in the Halloween area it was in the front area where the women's clothes are behind the registers it did have some earrings hanging. I thought remove the earrings some cobwebs some spiders paint up the candles and so forth.......hahaha when I walked on another shopper must have seen me as she looked up at it and she looked confused, trying to find what caught my attention. Sorry lady, I see spooky where others see normal.


----------



## revengemaiden

Robin Graves said:


> Found these and a thrift store both for $25.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 255622


----------



## revengemaiden

My Target has their Halloween stuff out. I purchased over $300 worth of wonderful items. Love these pumpkins most!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I got this guy last night.  Dachshund skeleton







and my love brought me home a present the day before


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

Thanks to running some regulars errands, I got a cluster of Halloween things today. Items are a mix of things from Target, Walmart, Homegoods, and Ross.


----------



## spiderqueen

Robin Graves - He looks like he should be in a metal band! 
I love it!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Went over the border to get some car accessories I ordered and thought I'd check if Target had any Halloween stuff yet.
Brought home a few friends to add to my bone menagerie and the animated haunted vintage radio. Passed on the mechanical hand and gramophone as they were too small to be noticed in my haunt display.


----------



## amylw1

Last year i bought a plastic couldron from the garden centre (sold as a plant pot), the plan was turn to it into a smoking couldron, i never got that far.

TODAY whilst shopping i came across the exact thing - a smoking couldron! It was bit more than i would have liked to spend but never mind! Here it is in action in daylight, will look better in dark.


----------



## Robin Graves

Bethany said:


> Do these talk & eyes light up?
> I passed up on a set at Sam's several year ago that did.  Keep kicking myself for not getting them.


Yes he talks, breathes, his eyes blink, but his head only turns 1/2 way, but for $85.00 I didn't think is was a bad deal.
Now I got some really strange looks when I arrived to my hotel and had to unload and reload him. Probably scared the hell out of the cleaning ladies when they saw him.


----------



## Robin Graves

I found these at Halloween store last year, think it was costume Halloween. So for all the flower plates in the background. my wife's décor defiantly doesn't go with mine. guess that's why I have my own room for my stuff.


----------



## pacman

I am hoping to do a witch theme this year so needed some prop snakes and toads for a start , but then ended up buying the head and the body to use together as another cordoned off area display , thinking putting the head tucked in the body bag and stuffing the bag out like there's


















a body inside as well .....


----------



## a_granger

pacman said:


> I am hoping to do a witch theme this year so needed some prop snakes and toads for a start , but then ended up buying the head and the body to use together as another cordoned off area display , thinking putting the head tucked in the body bag and stuffing the bag out like there's
> View attachment 255742
> View attachment 255743
> View attachment 255744
> a body inside as well .....


Where did you find the cobra? And how long is it if you don't mind telling me. I've been looking for a life size posable one.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

_"I am hoping to do a witch theme this year so needed some prop snakes and toads for a start , but then ended up buying the head and the body to use together as another cordoned off area display..."_

"He" isn't going to become a "she" for your witch is he?

If so, he's going to need a severe wax job on that upper lip!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

a_granger said:


> Where did you find the cobra? And how long is it if you don't mind telling me. I've been looking for a life size posable one.


ditto on the snake AND where did you get the toad??


----------



## Greenwick

Visited Michaels & Walmart today. I scored the cat mask in the discount aisle, because of the paint chipping off & no string. I wanted one to decorate, though, & planned on making two holes for ribbon anyway, so that's fine. It's a pretty sturdy thing! 

My old water bottles have been breaking, so I'm using this Halloween to get a few new ones. I'm a sucker for witches brew items, because of Homestar Runner. Tried it out, and the bottle is leakproof so far.

I have plenty of ribbon for last year, but I was overcome by the cuteness of candy corn.

We have a mostly dead tree we are going to try trimming in the spring. In the meantime, I've got solar powered fairy lights coming, and I'm gonna string up the sparkle blow out there.

Got the beetle votive jar because of a friend who is an entomologist. I don't normally see things like that, and it was on sale for about a dollar!

Also replenished my paint supply. I managed to use up all our black acrylic for once. And finally, glow paint! I also got ahold of some polyurethane wood finish, so I can finish making my broomsticks! Can't wait to show off my latest one!


----------



## a_granger

pacman said:


> I am hoping to do a witch theme this year so needed some prop snakes and toads for a start , but then ended up buying the head and the body to use together as another cordoned off area display , thinking putting the head tucked in the body bag and stuffing the bag out like there's
> View attachment 255742
> View attachment 255743
> View attachment 255744
> a body inside as well .....


Where did you find the cobra? And how long is it if you don't mind telling me. I've been looking for a life size posable one.


----------



## pacman

Hi a_granger i live in the U.K but there's some cheapish ones on Ebay from china its just the delivery was tight , i got the cobra and the snake on U.K. Ebay , its quite big and i just looked at the label its made in china as well . Here,s the listing http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HUGE-COBR...ILE-HALLOWEEN-PROP-FANCY-DRESS-/151817794853? there must be someone in the states selling it , hope you can find one using the details good luck .

footnote - found this hope it may help - http://www.ebay.com/itm/6FT-COBRA-L...-DRESS-PROP-/121507414931?hash=item1c4a680393


----------



## pacman

Damn , i think i dated her ...... him ...... her ........ we were just friends ........ honest , and no , wax shall not pass or go on his lip i promise , he,s literally in the bag , eventually .


----------



## Nox Eterna

Here are my finds for today....


----------



## pacman

I thought i was safe coming on my P.C. as i was feeling hungry , now damn those cupcakes look gooooood . And i love the tombstone it looks pretty big , how big is it ?


----------



## Nox Eterna

pacman said:


> I thought i was safe coming on my P.C. as i was feeling hungry , now damn those cupcakes look gooooood . And i love the tombstone it looks pretty big , how big is it ?


Cupcakes are not bad, I'd like them better if the filling itself was pumpkin, but I can't complain 
The tombstone is the largest Target had on display it is 12"x30"


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Nox Eterna said:


> Here are my finds for today...
> View attachment 255832


You are going to love those pumpkin cheesecake cookies from Target! Well, at least I love them - 2 boxes in my cabinet right now! Yum!


----------



## pacman

I haven't tasted any pumpkin goodies since i visited my friend in Virginia 20 years ago , i had pumpkin pie it was delicious i can only imagine how good the cookies are , NOW i,m definitely hungry .
yeah the Tombstone looked substantial and cool and thats big for a commercial one i,m thinking .


----------



## MummyOf5

Robin Graves said:


> Found this on craigslist on my travels through Mississippi
> 
> 
> View attachment 255627


----------



## 22606

MummyOf5 said:


> Does anyone besides me see a resemblance?
> View attachment 255857


Now that you mention it, I sure as heck do... I was wondering what Bobcat Goldthwait has been up to; the goofball volunteered to model for Halloween prop likenesses for a bit, I see


----------



## MummyOf5

I saw the picture that Robin Graves posted and he just popped into my head lol


----------



## Jeepers

Found this today on evilbay if anyone is interested. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Snarling-Te...Fancy-Dress-/141762529080?hash=item2101b48738


----------



## Halloweena

Today turned out to be a day of clocks. First, picked up my Spirit Haunted Mantel Clock.... 









Then, stopped by the thrift store and found this glorious grandfather clock/bookshelf....for only $20! Not sure yet if it will be getting a creepy makeover or staying as is, but either way I am a happy girl...... :-D


----------



## Cali Specter

I picked this up off Craigslist about two weeks ago. I'm still trying to figure out how to make it move back and forth using a wiper motor or something else. PM me if you have any ideas!


----------



## osenator

Some of my Halloween purchases.


----------



## CrystalRose

ThePirateHouse said:


> That is an incredible deal!


Yeah I was really happy about it. We ended up getting 8 of them.


----------



## Kazuki

Photo of the goodies I've gotten so far. Love my new little Pumpkin kid. So adorbs. :B


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Cali Specter said:


> I picked this up off Craigslist about two weeks ago. I'm still trying to figure out how to make it move back and forth using a wiper motor or something else. PM me if you have any ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 255873


I'm so jealous, I got one too, I found it at a fleamarket but I really like yours too, would you be willing to divulge how much you got it for ?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Cali Specter said:


> I picked this up off Craigslist about two weeks ago. I'm still trying to figure out how to make it move back and forth using a wiper motor or something else. PM me if you have any ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 255873


I'm so jealous, I got one too, I found it at a fleamarket but I really like yours too, would you be willing to divulge how much you got it for ?


----------



## Cali Specter

Scorpion,

I actually picked it up on the free section of Craigslist from a company that was liquidating. A buggy and two old steamer trunks were in their storage that they were cleaning out. When I got home, I placed the steamer trunks on the side of the garage in the alley and took the buggy in. When I was cleaning out the garage the next day, someone thought it was trash and had picked it up overnight. Really bummed, they would have been really great props!

PS. I've seen the same buggy go over $100.00 on fleabay!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow, I am speechless CS, awesome, awesome score!


----------



## chaney

Did you buy the haunted mantel clock at spirit Halloween ?


----------



## mariem

Scarf and hand earrings from Dollarama








Hands from Michaels


----------



## Halloweena

chaney said:


> Did you buy the haunted mantel clock at spirit Halloween ?


Yes after almost a week of searching! they are sold out online, so if you are looking for one my advice would be to visit your local store now while it is slow, and ask if they can do an inventory check in your area. That is how I was finally able to track one down... Not all stores are getting them it seems. The item # is 01261288.


----------



## tansyap

Got this at Fred Meyer this morning (not sure if those are a national chain or not...) for $20!! They had two other styles too. One with a ball in the dog's mouth and one with the dog howling.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I couldn't resist these cuties from Target.


----------



## Bethany

tansyap said:


> Got this at Fred Meyer this morning (not sure if those are a national chain or not...) for $20!! They had two other styles too. One with a ball in the dog's mouth and one with the dog howling.


Kroger Company  SO if people have Kroger stores in their area (non in Florida  ) They can find them there.


----------



## 6-paq

Nox Eterna said:


> Here are my finds for today...
> View attachment 255832


Oh dang, our Target doesn't have those out yet! Those Pumpkin Cheesecake cookies are the bomb! We bought lots last year!


----------



## Bethany

I lucked out at Ross yesterday. THey had 2 of the Metal Cemetery signs/fence pieces!!
Took them both. Also a large Ouija Board to hang on the wall for a friend. 















Before that I bought the book & bride and groom at Walgreens.


----------



## themyst

Here is what I picked up Tuesday at Christmas Tree Shops:

Two cool jars of peach preserves and grape jelly (well they looked seasonal enough for me!)
A three ceramic bowl set
A cool glass skull bottle 
A ceramic pumpkin shallow dish to use as a spoon rest on my stove
A Jack o'Lantern mug
A witch tablecloth
A glow in the dark spider web shower curtain


----------



## jdubbya

Thanks to member mariab1299 for the great stuff he was parting with. Picked it up today. It will rock our circus theme!









































































also got these for myself from Halloween asylum.


----------



## tansyap

That is going to be awesome, jdubbya!! My daughter would freak out. She HATES clowns.


----------



## jdubbya

tansyap said:


> That is going to be awesome, jdubbya!! My daughter would freak out. She HATES clowns.


I hear a lot of people feel that way!! LOL!!


----------



## pacman

WHAT A HAUL ..... pennywise has a lot to answer for ...... how many clowns now re - training for new jobs ...... here,s my latest buys today the skull was £5.99 about $9 and the rotting farmer creep with the rats












was £16 about $21 , finally we are getting these type of props in the U.K. hurrah .


----------



## Halloweena

Found these fire and ice spots at super wal mart... Cheapest I've seen them.


----------



## Halloweena

Double post!


----------



## jdubbya

pacman said:


> WHAT A HAUL ..... pennywise has a lot to answer for ...... how many clowns now re - training for new jobs ...... here,s my latest buys today the skull was £5.99 about $9 and the rotting farmer creep with the rats
> View attachment 256043
> View attachment 256044
> was £16 about $21 , finally we are getting these type of props in the U.K. hurrah .


Love the rotting farmer guy! Very creepy!


----------



## RCIAG

Pumpkin Spice Latte M & M's at Target. 

All I have to say is....AWESOME!!!

I also got this wreath, the eyeballs light up.










A couple of these guys, one in shiny orange & this one in black:










Two of these guys to put in or around the pond:









And some stuff from the $1-$3 section for the little people in my life. Bags, stickers, coloring books, that sort of stuff. There's some other stuff I want but we only have so much room in the car. I really like that Lost at Sea tombstone, some of the stacked pumpkins, those stacked skulls & a few other things but they'll have to wait until next week once we're home.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I went to a thrift store today and bought a couple of things, but 2 things I'll use for Halloween. 

I'm going to clean up the birdcage, paint it black & put a crow or a rat in it, maybe even some candles. And the fortune teller ball with the witch was only $10 and she works great & came with the adapter too!


----------



## jdubbya

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I went to a thrift store today and bought a couple of things, but 2 things I'll use for Halloween.
> 
> I'm going to clean up the birdcage, paint it black & put a crow or a rat in it, maybe even some candles. And the fortune teller ball with the witch was only $10 and she works great & came with the adapter too!
> 
> View attachment 256075


LOVE that crystal ball!


----------



## rockingthehomestead

Someone posted her in my Goth Gardening group on Facebook. Isn't she lovely? Would love her in my yard year round.


----------



## rockingthehomestead

Whoops, accidental double post.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

rockingthehomestead said:


> Whoops, accidental double post.


That's pretty creepy looking I like it!!!


----------



## Phantasm

I picked up a few things while running errands the other day. I got the crazybones critters that I've been eyeballing this year. My favorite finds were the dragon bones goblet and the 3 pumpkin baking pans. I can't wait to see what the lion does once I get batteries in it. It looks like it's supposed to be motion activated so hopefully it isn't totally dead. And the platter is for someone else. I painted it up to look better than boring clear.


----------



## Bethany

Just a heads up for anyone who does "pumpkin shaped" individual cakes. The Garfield mini cake pans make great single serve pumpkins or Jack-o-lanterns. The head is shaped just perfect and the ears the leaves.


----------



## Cal78

I Got Three Things today, A Frankenstein Cookie Cutter for 99 Cents at My Local Lucky's Grocery, a Dog Squeaker Toy from Petsmart for $3.99, the Dog wont be Using it, just for Display and a Flag from Lowes for $8.00.


----------



## LairMistress

I had $5 in rewards points at Walgreens, so I picked up this T&L tea light for free.  I don't really need a very "big" light, or very loud thunder for where I plan on putting it, so I think that it will work out well. My old T&L box doesn't do the job anymore...I think it has been dropped!


----------



## LittlMissApril

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I went to a thrift store today and bought a couple of things, but 2 things I'll use for Halloween.
> 
> I'm going to clean up the birdcage, paint it black & put a crow or a rat in it, maybe even some candles. And the fortune teller ball with the witch was only $10 and she works great & came with the adapter too!
> 
> View attachment 256075


I would like to find a spirit ball at one of my thrift stores. I've been watching many on ebay, but can't justify spending $75 or more on it.


----------



## LittlMissApril

double post


----------



## osenator

My dancing Halloween minions


----------



## lawrie

Found this today but a bit too expensive just for halloween.


----------



## jb1sb2

I got these two.....


----------



## RCIAG

Oooo I gotta get to Dollar Tree for those solar bobble heads, especially the witch, I don't have her yet.


----------



## osenator

Here is all my 46 pumpkins together in the backyard!


----------



## Queen Of Spades

Found a large wooden jack o latern for $4 in a thrift shop today. Boo Berries for scale (also found today).


----------



## texaslucky

That is a huge JOL.


----------



## 22606

Excellent scores.

I bought these crystal balls on pedestals at Meijer today. They were $6 each (well, a penny less, $5.99). Each has to be at least eye level to have the effect work properly, but they are really cool and something very different, I thought.


----------



## Halloweena

osenator said:


> Here is all my 46 pumpkins together in the backyard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 256291


Osenator, is that a years' worth of pumpkins you have accumulated? Thrift stores?


----------



## osenator

a few years in the making, got them here and there. Got 4 ones in there last week.


----------



## frogkid11

Queen Of Spades said:


> Found a large wooden jack o latern for $4 in a thrift shop today. Boo Berries for scale (also found today).
> View attachment 256294


Queen - I LOVE your toy car Mercedes!!!! Sorry, I know it has nothing to do with your purchases, unless you found it for sale today, as well.


----------



## Queen Of Spades

frogkid11 said:


> Queen - I LOVE your toy car Mercedes!!!! Sorry, I know it has nothing to do with your purchases, unless you found it for sale today, as well.


Oh no, we've had the car for a while. My nephew loves the car as well. You can control it with a remote control or switch it over and let the child control it with the steering wheel and foot pedals.


----------



## printersdevil

Garth, that eyeball crystal ball is awesome.


----------



## RCIAG

osenator said:


> Here is all my 46 pumpkins together in the backyard!
> 
> View attachment 256291


I covet all your pumpkins!! My name is RCIAG & I too am a JOL/Pumpkin-aholic. We need to start a therapy group or something.


----------



## LairMistress

RCIAG said:


> I covet all your pumpkins!! My name is RCIAG & I too am a JOL/Pumpkin-aholic. We need to start a therapy group or something.


Same here! I need to get mine out and take a picture of them together. I tried to take small group photos of the light-ups, but I haven't gathered the pails to take a picture of them together.


----------



## spiderqueen

Garth! Those crystal balls are amazing!


----------



## ErrKILLkill

I picked up (from Five Below) this fun piece of electronic goodness! Oh the plans I have for it are many!


----------



## Jersey Devil

Major finds yesterday ! Craigslist was good to me and being diligent and extra patient paid off. First got a Count Vigor that works in great shape w chalice intact , a graves butler who needed some TLC for a great deal and I am in the process of repairing him. A grandin rd frankenstein monster , a Gemmy mummy, and the best score ever a well taken care of Doctor Shivers in excellent condition with beaker , goggles etc and everything works as he should !


----------



## Bethany

Jersey Devil said:


> Major finds yesterday ! Craigslist was good to me and being diligent and extra patient paid off. First got a Count Vigor that works in great shape w chalice intact , a graves butler who needed some TLC for a great deal and I am in the process of repairing him. A grandin rd frankenstein monster , a Gemmy mummy, and the best score ever a well taken care of Doctor Shivers in excellent condition with beaker , goggles etc and everything works as he should !
> View attachment 256433
> View attachment 256432
> View attachment 256434
> View attachment 256435
> View attachment 256436



Major Scores!! 
Green with envy!


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Home Depot*

Found these at Home Depot for 5.88. Nice size for a skull also love the net they come in. I will have to find a use for it. I never throw anything away i can use for some thing else later lol. also I got a skeleton great price


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from fleamarket, continuing with my gameplan of looking for clown related stuff, I found this what appears to be paper mache clown, and for once, and this was a deviation from my normal routine of haggling, I didn't bother trying to lower the price and paid the $5.00 dollars the guy wanted, I thought the craftsmanship deserved full price, he creeps me out and I like it


----------



## jdubbya

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Just got back from fleamarket, continuing with my gameplan of looking for clown related stuff, I found this what appears to be paper mache clown, and for once, and this was a deviation from my normal routine of haggling, I didn't bother trying to lower the price and paid the $5.00 dollars the guy wanted, I thought the craftsmanship deserved full price, he creeps me out and I like it
> View attachment 256629
> 
> View attachment 256630
> 
> View attachment 256631
> 
> View attachment 256632


Well worth $5.00. Very nice!


----------



## Jersey Devil

Went back today and snagged this awesome guy along with a bunch of other smaller stuff !
View attachment 256626


----------



## Jersey Devil

Went back today and snagged this awesome guy along with a bunch of other smaller stuff ! So stoked right now !


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

jdubbya said:


> Well worth $5.00. Very nice!


Thanks jdubbya, should I add some color to "clothes" or leave it as is?


----------



## sneakykid

For my door. Going up as soon as I buy some command strips tomorrow.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bought a candy corn dress for my maggie (Cat) she looks beautiful in it... got it off of Ebay. I will post pictures latter


----------



## jdubbya

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Thanks jdubbya, should I add some color to "clothes" or leave it as is?


Personally, I'd leave it as is. The muted colors make it look old and add to the creep factor, IMO.


----------



## Matt1

osenator said:


> View attachment 256236
> 
> My dancing Halloween minions


Where did you get those at osenator?


----------



## 22606

moonwitchkitty said:


> Bought a candy corn dress for my maggie (Cat) she looks beautiful in it... got it off of Ebay. I will post pictures latter


Just be sure not to take a bite out of her by accident



jdubbya said:


> Personally, I'd leave it as is. The muted colors make it look old and add to the creep factor, IMO.


Agreed. The clown looks fantastic just how it is, I think.


A few new masks that I ordered off of eBay. The steampunk Bauta reminds me of Frankenstein in a way, which is part of why I liked it so much.


----------



## cai88

Home Depot and Target haul and a super lucky Craigslist find($70)


----------



## jb1sb2

Picked this up today.


----------



## osenator

At Dollarama and Dollar Tree, Matt


----------



## Haunted Nana

jb1sb2 said:


> Picked this up today.


Love this sign . Care to share where you bought it??


----------



## jb1sb2

Sure, Homegoods.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Thanks wish we had Home goods here they always have great Halloween stuff.LOL


----------



## The Red Hallows

New in package, 1977 and two 1990s Beistles

and, two puppets on a stick. No joke.


----------



## printersdevil

cai88, what a great haul of things. Where did you get the brooms? Were the part of the Craigs list stuff? I really need a bunch of brooms.


----------



## printersdevil

jb1sb2 where did you find the Witches Coven sign? I

Ooops, I see. Sorry, I missed that.

I love it


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer

I got these Jack-O-Lanterns in the mail. I am going to use them to make crafts.


----------



## lizzyborden

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Just got back from fleamarket, continuing with my gameplan of looking for clown related stuff, I found this what appears to be paper mache clown, and for once, and this was a deviation from my normal routine of haggling, I didn't bother trying to lower the price and paid the $5.00 dollars the guy wanted, I thought the craftsmanship deserved full price, he creeps me out and I like it
> View attachment 256629
> 
> View attachment 256630
> 
> View attachment 256631
> 
> View attachment 256632


This is awesome and I'm not really into clowns!  I also think you should leave him the way he is.


----------



## themyst

cai88 said:


> Home Depot and Target haul and a super lucky Craigslist find($70)
> View attachment 256796


I'm another inquiring mind about the brooms - they're awesome! Where did you pick those up?


----------



## Nox Eterna

cai88 said:


> Home Depot and Target haul and a super lucky Craigslist find($70)
> View attachment 256798
> View attachment 256799
> View attachment 256796


 Hey I have those brooms, got them years ago at Big Lots... matter of fact there's one behind my door all year!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Forgot to add this yesterday, bought it at the fleamarket for $5, has a tip broken on the bottom rocker, plan on sitting a zombie baby or doll on it


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Double post???


----------



## cai88

I'm glad someone else knew about the brooms. I picked them up at a large Halloween sale. She gave me all 4 for $10.


----------



## Cali Specter

Might be a double post, but what the hey...
Party City $1.99


----------



## ErikaW

We are doing a zombie factory themed haunted house this year. We looked on Kijiji (buy a sell page) and found someone selling a lot of halloween items. We got an AMAZINGLY AWESOME deal on a 1000w fog machine and a ground breaker zombie. 

Spirit Halloween had the same 1000w fog machine plus a jug of fog juice for $100.00 (CDN) we got ours for $30.00!
Found the ground breaker zombie on a few sites for $40 - $50.00 but not at spirit halloween. We got him for $20.00!

Got some fake organs and hands from a party store and dollarama. Made homemade blood and covered one organ with it. Wanted to see how real it would look.I think it looks AWESOME. I put it in the fridge to see if it would harden. Halloween night i will cover all the organs in fresh blood for the zombies to munch on. 

We also found a brain jello mold. Going to make some jello brains that are a brown colour for the zombies dinner.

Very excited to collect some more items for our HH this year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty




----------



## moonwitchkitty

View attachment 256986

View attachment 256987

View attachment 256988

View attachment 256989


----------



## RCIAG

Just got these in the mail.


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Found this today for 1.99*

Says nintendo on it and it looks like king koopa but I have no idea and it's some kind of ball louncher but I'm not 100%. Been looking online but I can't find it. Looks cool I will repaint it and add it some where in my Haunted House.


----------



## Bethany

StevensonMetal said:


> Says nintendo on it and it looks like king koopa but I have no idea and it's some kind of ball louncher but I'm not 100%. Been looking online but I can't find it. Looks cool I will repaint it and add it some where in my Haunted House.


Bowser. I don't know that I would paint him. Would check value for collectors. 
Cool find!


----------



## Bethany

StevensonMetal said:


> Says nintendo on it and it looks like king koopa but I have no idea and it's some kind of ball louncher but I'm not 100%. Been looking online but I can't find it. Looks cool I will repaint it and add it some where in my Haunted House.


http://www.amazon.com/Mario-Yoshi-Stone-Bowser-Building/dp/B004Z20X60

Here's what you have. It is a ball launcher from a Nintendo building set.


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Yard Sales on Saturday*

Payed $1 for the owl and a $1 for the pumpkin, bag of Flys 2 little bats and some squishy eyes


----------



## StevensonMetal

Thanks. Don't have the track or the arms so might cut the value down.


----------



## StevensonMetal

Thanks. Been looking with no luck


----------



## osenator

Got this Reaper from Canadian Tire for only 50$


----------



## ErrKILLkill

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Just got back from fleamarket, continuing with my gameplan of looking for clown related stuff, I found this what appears to be paper mache clown, and for once, and this was a deviation from my normal routine of haggling, I didn't bother trying to lower the price and paid the $5.00 dollars the guy wanted, I thought the craftsmanship deserved full price, he creeps me out and I like it
> View attachment 256629
> 
> View attachment 256630
> 
> View attachment 256631
> 
> View attachment 256632


Wow awesomely creepy. Be wary of quiet giggles and tiny footsteps at night! Looking!


----------



## Jeepers

Osenator, fabulous reaper! Makes me wish I lived in Canada.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got these at Cost Plus World Market that opened nearby today. 

http://www.worldmarket.com/product/bride+and+frankenstein+appetizer+plates,+set+of+6.do?


----------



## jb1sb2

I got the lunging reaper at Home Depot, and obviously an air hose as well. But that's not the fun thing.


----------



## 22606

Superb buys.

I found the two items that I wanted from Target this year. The first one that I went to had one wolf (why they chose to dub it a griffin, I haven't a clue), although it had small holes here and there that made it look like it had pockmarks, and zero hand votive holders. The second had two wolves and _one_ hand candleholder in each color (gold and black). Corporate need to pull their overinflated heads out of their @sses and hire someone who actually cares about Halloween


----------



## punkineater

Garthgoyle said:


> Superb buys.
> 
> I found the two items that I wanted from Target this year. The first one that I went to had one wolf (why they chose to dub it a griffin, I haven't a clue), although it had small holes here and there that made it look like it had pockmarks, and zero hand votive holders. The second had two wolves and _one_ hand candleholder in each color (gold and black). Corporate need to pull their overinflated heads out of their @sses and hire someone who actually cares about Halloween
> View attachment 257245


Thank you for posting the pic, G! I did get to see the Griffin(very nice), the hand was not stocked. Nice to see the scale of the hand is life sized. I need a few...or 10


----------



## punkineater

oopsie~double post


----------



## jb1sb2

I didn't buy one, but I thought some of you on here would think the witch sign was cute.


----------



## 22606

I _finally_ managed to find an affordable, creepy plague doctor mask that appealed to me. $10 at Spirit Halloween (before coupon).


----------



## jb1sb2

Look who popped up in a water globe! Deadgar!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2 said:


> Look who popped up in a water globe! Deadgar!


Ah ha ,he made it to the US, I spied him in the UK thread, he was at their TK Maxx stores over there, didn't think at this late date he would swim across the pond. Cool find ! They also had some poison bottles in red and white I wanted, if you post one of these next, I'm going to drop my ban on Homegoods and make another run.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ah awesome! I hadn't heard or seen anything on him in a water globe. Thanks! I haven't seen the red and white bottles. But they did have a cool dark amberish colored bottle labelled poison 31 or something. Same one I found and bought at Ross' last week I think it was.


----------



## ichasiris

Today I just bought a big bag of candy and the soaps!









Also, I have a video post of what I've recently bought which I made tonight if you want to see!


----------



## Halloweena

Now that it is mine all mine  I can share that I got this shower curtain on eBay:


----------



## StacyN

I got an unintentional Halloween decoration this last weekend. I found a lovely vintage white ceramic Christmas tree at a resale shop and had/have plans to use for Christmas. I have a large stash of replacement bulbs for these ceramic trees because my Grandma used to be really big into ceramics back in the day.
Just for fun , I decided to put orange and yellow bulbs in after I finished cleaning it--and I ended up loving the candy corn effect! So a new Halloween decor item was born.


















I also found these vintage Halloween Cooky Cutters for 98cents at a local thrift store.


----------



## StacyN

I got an unintentional Halloween decoration this last weekend. I found a lovely vintage white ceramic Christmas tree at a resale shop and had/have plans to use for Christmas. I have a large stash of replacement bulbs for these ceramic trees because my Grandma used to be really big into ceramics back in the day.
Just for fun , I decided to put orange and yellow bulbs in after I finished cleaning it--and I ended up loving the candy corn effect! So a new Halloween decor item was born.

View attachment 258198


View attachment 258199


----------



## StacyN

Sorry about the double post...


----------



## jdubbya

Got another clown mask at Party City. It's from Morbid Enterprises. Also picked up a cobra prop for our snake lady scene.


----------



## dee14399

double post, sorry


----------



## dee14399

I got this wonderful cookie jar today at the thrift store. Sadly the bow on her hat is broken but I love her anyway


----------



## dee14399

Here is the back. I collect cookie jars so she will fit right in.
View attachment 258522


----------



## RCIAG

I bought a bunch of witch things at Dollar Tree. I'm doing a basket for the fire dept. to raffle at their breakfast & decided to go with witches. I'm also hoping to buy some of those pumpkin pails & just fill it full of candy for them to raffle too.

I also bought a "flat" of these solar pumpkins (25 all together).









A couple each of these little LED lanterns. They're super cute & it's hard to tell but it's a witch, skull & ghost & they alternate colors.

























Several of these transfers










And anything that had their little witch on it. Doormat, pot holder, placemat, decor, just pretty much anything that had her on it.I also bought myself that pumpkin doormat too. They're SUPER flimsy so I don't think I'll actually leave it out for long.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

No can do the scary clown theme... and this is the reason why! Wow -- true scare factor and what a haul! Good scores all the way round! 



jdubbya said:


> Thanks to member mariab1299 for the great stuff he was parting with. Picked it up today. It will rock our circus theme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got these for myself from Halloween asylum.


----------



## Halloweena

My small $2 score today. I love finding obscure books like this.


----------



## jb1sb2

Now to find something witchy to do with this......


----------



## Jeepers

Pottery Barn is having a sale today only on all Halloween. This includes anything Walking Dead. The sale is 30% off and free shipping.


----------



## Windborn

Found a treasure on Craigslist today! Cast iron, cauldron is about 13" diameter and it stands about 5 ft tall! The guy only wanted $60 for it!


----------



## jenrens

I picked up this candle holder from a flea market I literally stumbled upon - it's kind of cutesy but I don't mind since it has so much detail and it holds a full size candle. They had all kinds of halloween stuff it was great. I picked up my first blow mold, I never paid attention to them much, but they have a sort of charm.


----------



## jb1sb2

Wow! Now That's awesome Windborn!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

jdubbya said:


> Got another clown mask at Party City. It's from Morbid Enterprises. Also picked up a cobra prop for our snake lady scene.


Thanks jdubbya, saw that mask on ebay but it was a stock photo and was wondering how it looked in real life, nice!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Got this new but damaged pose n stay at the fleamarket for $5.00 bucks, aside from skull broken off, it also has a hand missing and the other hand is broken and about to completely break off but can't complain for $5.00, also got two clown dolls at a garage sale afterwards, I'm still on the hunt for clown stuff.


----------



## RCIAG

Somehow, that crocheted clown is the worst thing on this page.

Went to Salvation Army today & bought a JOL cookie jar. At least I'm assuming it's a cookie jar. I'll post a pic later. I don't even collect cookie jars or use cookie jars really. I only own one (now 2) because the previous owners of our house left it & it's kind of a horrible/cool 70s era thing that's orange & brown with pixies on it. I don't use it for cookies & it's pretty much just taking up space on a shelf. I will now take it down & put the JOL in its place.

It was right in the display case facing the front doors & as soon as I saw it I knew I had to have it. 

I also went to Target & bought one of those giant General Foam pumpkins & bought a ton of chocolate to dump in it for the fire dept. raffle.


----------



## LairMistress

RCIAG said:


> I bought a bunch of witch things at Dollar Tree. I'm doing a basket for the fire dept. to raffle at their breakfast & decided to go with witches. I'm also hoping to buy some of those pumpkin pails & just fill it full of candy for them to raffle too.
> 
> I also bought a "flat" of these solar pumpkins (25 all together).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple each of these little LED lanterns. They're super cute & it's hard to tell but it's a witch, skull & ghost & they alternate colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several of these transfers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anything that had their little witch on it. Doormat, pot holder, placemat, decor, just pretty much anything that had her on it.I also bought myself that pumpkin doormat too. They're SUPER flimsy so I don't think I'll actually leave it out for long.


I love those vase transfers! I was at our store today, and didn't see them anywhere. They didn't get a few things, it seems.

I bought one of those mats last year, and it blew away with every little breeze. Finally, I brought it inside the door, and left it there. I did however, buy one of their fall doormats, to use as a huge place mat of sorts on top of our new kitchen cabinets...since we don't have our counter top installed. I highly recommend using them for that!


----------



## JLWII2000

Got this clock from Spirit Halloween,also secured two display trees at a great price!


----------



## JLWII2000

*Spirit Haul*

Got this clock from Spirit Halloween,also secured two display trees at a great price!

View attachment 258942


----------



## mariem

That clock is awesome.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Saw this blanket today, it's called "Occult Musings" SERIOUSLY considering it. http://www.lookhuman.com/design/65639-occult-musings-blanket
ATTACH=CONFIG]258985[/ATTACH]


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow

StacyN said:


> I also found these vintage Halloween Cooky Cutters for 98cents at a local thrift store.
> 
> View attachment 258200


Love the Cookie cutters! Awesome find, all of it!


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow

Nox Eterna said:


> Saw this blanket today, it's called "Occult Musings" SERIOUSLY considering it. http://www.lookhuman.com/design/65639-occult-musings-blanket
> ATTACH=CONFIG]258985[/ATTACH]


That is beautiful! Going on my Wish List!


----------



## jb1sb2

Awesome clock! You did better than I did on the trees, they wouldn't even give me a price for those!


----------



## Windborn

The wife of one of Pat's coworkers sent these to us today!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Mystic Moon Hollow said:


> That is beautiful! Going on my Wish List!


Just FYI, the 20% off sale ends sometime today....so I had to order one 
They have a whole page of Halloween-y things http://www.lookhuman.com/collection/1101


----------



## azcharlie

Just got a CRYO FX Co2 Bazooka. Here is a short video from 2013. New CO2 bazooka will go great with what I have.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES6RjOUrYjM


----------



## LaBruja

what the heck is Spoopy?? and Creppy?? ( looking at some of the shirts) Did they just misspell spooky and creepy or am I just totally missing some type of slang
http://www.lookhuman.com/design/97286-altogether-dooty


----------



## azcharlie

CO2 bazooka on Craigslist.AZ


----------



## Nox Eterna

LaBruja said:


> what the heck is Spoopy?? and Creppy?? ( looking at some of the shirts) Did they just misspell spooky and creepy or am I just totally missing some type of slang
> http://www.lookhuman.com/design/97286-altogether-dooty


Yeah...not sure either kinda afraid to Google either of them LOL
But here it is...I guess making fun of low budget Halloween items made in foreign countries with spelling errors? http://www.dailydot.com/lol/spoopy-creppy-halloween-meme-tumblr/


----------



## Always Wicked

RCIAG said:


> I bought a bunch of witch things at Dollar Tree. I'm doing a basket for the fire dept. to raffle at their breakfast & decided to go with witches. I'm also hoping to buy some of those pumpkin pails & just fill it full of candy for them to raffle too.
> 
> I also bought a "flat" of these solar pumpkins (25 all together).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple each of these little LED lanterns. They're super cute & it's hard to tell but it's a witch, skull & ghost & they alternate colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several of these transfers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anything that had their little witch on it. Doormat, pot holder, placemat, decor, just pretty much anything that had her on it.I also bought myself that pumpkin doormat too. They're SUPER flimsy so I don't think I'll actually leave it out for long.


i was thinking of framing some of those doormats.. they are really cute and hanging on wall outside, maybe even going over some of it with GID paint.


----------



## jb1sb2

LaBruja, it started as mistakes on low budget halloween decorations that were most likely made in non-English speaking countries. Then people started using them on purpose as a joke, so those could be either. And they are safe to google btw.


----------



## osenator

THE MASTER OF GREAT DEALS DOES IT AGAIN!






And sorry is I look like ****, just came back, was all wet from the rain and tired.


----------



## bringjoy

osenator said:


> THE MASTER OF GREAT DEALS DOES IT AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry is I look like ****, just came back, was all wet from the rain and tired.


Wow, it's not even OCT and you got 75% off?! Impressive=)


----------



## osenator

Just to show you, I am not an imposter!


----------



## osenator

some of the goodies!


----------



## RCIAG

Always Wicked said:


> i was thinking of framing some of those doormats.. they are really cute and hanging on wall outside, maybe even going over some of it with GID paint.


You should because they are super flimsy & really won't make good doormats. The ends won't uncurl either. I stuck them under about 5 other heavier doormats that we have outside & I don't think they'll uncurl. They also have a lot of creases in them, so framing them would help.

They ARE full sized doormats though so I don't know if you'd have to hunt for a frame or if there's one ready made in that size. You could easily cut out the pieces you want instead.

I really do like that little witch & may keep some of the stuff for myself since I really have too much to fit into the cauldron I bought.


----------



## osenator

me again...


----------



## spiderqueen

Bought at Target this evening... two of these throw pillows. White with gold webs and a large black velvet spider. The back of the pillow is solid black. I haven't decided if I will use them just yet, as they don't really match the color scheme of my bedroom (almost everything I own is black, but my bedroom only has red accents right now) and my roommate has a dog so they aren't going in the living room. I might put them away until I eventually get my own place again, in which case they will probably be prominently displayed on a black couch (with no dog hair!) 










And obviously I needed this shirt! It combines two of my favorite things: Halloween and heavy metal! Skeletons are pretty high on my list too, so really it combines three things. Surprised that Target, or for that matter, any store that isn't geared toward music lovers, had a shirt like this. 










Metalhead for life... and even in death!


----------



## LaBruja

jb1sb2 said:


> LaBruja, it started as mistakes on low budget halloween decorations that were most likely made in non-English speaking countries. Then people started using them on purpose as a joke, so those could be either. And they are safe to google btw.


nooooo!!! Dont ruin Halloween by making a mistake "cool" I guess I am an old fuddy duddy


----------



## jb1sb2

I agree with you


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Got this "Vintage" clown mask at Spirit for my clown theme


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Don't know why it keeps double posting


----------



## wickedwillingwench

we picked up a JOL bluetooth speaker at Cracker Barrel. We plan to stream the Headless Horseman song thru it while it sits on the base of our Sleepy Hollow Inn sign.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

How funny you should mention that sign, I walked past a Home Goods store, and in the front was a Sleepy Hallow Inn sign. Made of wood? Right? It was awesome! $100 though.


----------



## osenator




----------



## aviator24

Gallon of fog juice and half gallon of BLOOD! Gotta love the ole Goodwill stores...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

So stoked, got some stuff delivered and some bought locally
Got a Twisty costume from Spirit, came with the bald cap and mouthpiece but I'm not going to use them because after one long month, got my pre-ordered TWISTY mask from ebay, it was well worth the agonizing wait, got a animated doll and animated clown to add to my clown and doll themes, got a used talking boris from Mercari, it works ok, jaw doesn't move but mic and led eyes do, and finally, got a 1000 watt fogger, I only have a 400 watt so hopefully this improves my fog output in cemetery , feels like Christmas, I'm on cloud nine.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Double post yet again


----------



## Halloweena

Halloween quilt!!! I am so in love with this.


----------



## jdubbya

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Got this "Vintage" clown mask at Spirit for my clown theme
> View attachment 259604



I got the same mask! It's a great fit and looks cool too!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

jdubbya said:


> I got the same mask! It's a great fit and looks cool too!


Right! I just thought it would be ok but it really hugs your face and even moves a little bit with your expressions, I really like the look of it, didn't want one with the clenched teeth/fangs look, not to knock them but just wanted a simple grin or no grin at all


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Wow that is a really cool mask ! Definitely worth the wait !


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Wow that is a really cool mask ! Definitely worth the wait !


Thanks OC, and that's just the economical mask, the deluxe has a detachable mask revealing the shotgun wound to the mouth and the wig type hair on top


----------



## Spookybella977

Bought this bag plus matching treat bags at dollar tree!!! I love their vintage feel!


----------



## Ghouliet

My wonderful husband bought me a "Halloween" present At first I said "What's this?" The answer was it is a remote controller so you can turn on your cemetery light by just walking to the patio door and a clicking it once. He installed it and it is working fabulously! I Love it and him even more..


----------



## Ghouliet

Halloweena said:


> Halloween quilt!!! I am so in love with this.


That is really nice. Is it a panel or are the blocks cut our individually. Either way it is really cute.


----------



## Ghouliet

Halloweena said:


> Halloween quilt!!! I am so in love with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> That is really cute. You really found something sweet.]


----------



## Halloweena

Ghouliet said:


> That is really nice. Is it a panel or are the blocks cut our individually. Either way it is really cute.


Thank you! It's one panel, the blocks aren't stitched together.


----------



## carmilla1970

Its gorgeous. I do a bit of sewing as a hobby and made some Halloween cushions a few years ago from some blue and black skull/roses fabric. This year I've ordered some Michael Miller fabric in sepia/black tones which is of the Edgar Allen Poe theme...e ited to get making again!!!


----------



## TosaTerror

At Target last night and purchased a 5 foot skeleton that I'm going to use as a prop in my yard, along with a little spider skeleton that'll look good for my spider webs. The best part is the check out lady accidently scanned the $6 spider twice. Rather than scanning the spider AND the human skeleton (which was $40). So I walked out of there spending $12 instead of $46. #Kindoffeelingguilty


----------



## jenrens

Great stuff Scorpion! Twisty and the Doll are my faves! That doll is super creepy! In a good way.


----------



## Jeepers

Found this last week on evilbay and it arrived today. Worth every penny. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skeleton-Ha...963bd3&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=281782854624

It is large! About 9-10 inches tall and nearly as wide. The hands are life sized.


----------



## osenator




----------



## Goog

I found this at Goodwill for $5.









Lit up








I also found some village houses, a few frames for a craft we are doing, and a mask and black robe for dressing up a pvc dummy we are making. I didn't get pictures of the other stuff yet.


----------



## Vandalay Industries

I got a Pestilence the smoldering reaper and morris costumes re-animated corpse (Frankenstein-ish) animated props from Craigslist along with another crappy zombie for free that I am going to strip for parts.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Spookerstar & I went in on this awesome Sleepy Hallow sign, and when the Salem sign goes on clearance, I'll get that one. Found them at Home Goods!


----------



## Morgue Momma

I bought this Thursday at Walmart.









I bought the dog at Costco, it was half off($8), the rats are from Target.

















The bird came from Big Lots and is SO awesome, it will repeat whatever you say.
Can't wait to leave it sit around and wig out my guests. It cost $13. The plates(2) and bowls came from Home Goods. I was thrilled to 
find them as I have seen them on internet this time of year, but didn't know they would be available locally. 


The glo necklaces were in pacs of 2 and cost $1. Here's the cool part. We are gonna play Wink Killer and all of the participants
will wear one of those. As they are killed off, I'll take them back so that the killer can easily spot eligible victims.


----------



## jenrens

Actually got these yesterday - I work near a Cracker Barrel and we went for lunch - I saw this LED Ghost Tree and just had to have it. Nice that it was also 25% off - the pics don't show that it is actually purple not blue - it's very awesome! Also picked up the Zombie Trespassing sign - appropriate for the kitchen methinks.


----------



## Regions Beyond

We picked up the Spirit screaming banshee today, 20 percent off coupon used - overall very pleased apart from her base does not fit at all where we planned to put her in the display. Oops....


----------



## Jeepers

These things came today from Victorian Trading. http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/30-co-3024643/107100103/misers-last-deposit-trick-bank and http://www.victoriantradingco.com/i.../scary-apothecary-embossed-wall-tins-set-of-4

The signs are heavily embossed and lithographed besides. They are made of galvanised tin. Just the like the old time signs would be. They are so special! The bank is cast iron, very heavy and works great! I am so excited! I just love them. It was like Christmas today.


----------



## EvilDog

here is a photo of my latest buy.

what came today.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

Bought this giant spider from Costco. It's eyes light up. It's a great prop and I think the price of $39.99 was good too


----------



## Halloweena

I'm not so much in to clowns but I know a lot of folks on here are doing creepy carnival. My local Walgreens just put this out... Huge hanging creepy clown with lights and sound effects. 24.99.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i'd pee my pants if i saw that clown!

i picked this up at Home Goods...i thought it was adorable.


----------



## Jeepers

Halloweena- I saw that clown at my Walgreens and it gave me chills!


----------



## Spooky McWho

My husband brought that clown home last week. Actually he hid it in the back seat of my car so when I left work to head home I spied it in the rear view mirror. There were no kind words for him that night though if I had been that clever I would have found it hilarious!


----------



## EvilDog

Spooky McWho said:


> My husband brought that clown home last week. Actually he hid it in the back seat of my car so when I left work to head home I spied it in the rear view mirror. There were no kind words for him that night though if I had been that clever I would have found it hilarious!


Lol an early scare treat!


----------



## mariem

My mother came to visit and she brought me some stuff she thought I would like. She doesn't know what kind of decorations I have but she knew I was trying to find skeleton arms to save time so I wouldn't have to make them so she grabbed what she could find before she left home. It was sweet of her to try to help and I will make use of them.























Marie


----------



## mariem

Odds and ends I picked up.

Costume props, caveman club & stethascope














Got the gargoyle and inexpensive tombstone that I will use to make my own tombstones next year







Chalk board labels & cookie cutters. I love the boot.







Bought the owl for my living room.








Marie


----------



## mariem

Not Halloween items but I bought the blue birds for my living room and my sister made me the book that says "Survivor". She gave it to me after my surgery last week.

View attachment 260367


View attachment 260368

View attachment 260369


Marie


----------



## James B.

A few weeks ago I picked up 20 sheets of 2x8 2 inch thick pink foam from the side of the highway. Score!


----------



## Ghouliet

Way to score! Foam! I would be doing such a happy dance. I can not buy it that thick here.


----------



## printersdevil

Mariem, I have never seen the arms and hands like that with both hands. Cool score.


----------



## jb1sb2

Where did you find the gargoyle? He reminds me of the cryptkeeper!


----------



## pacman

I love the gargoyle , reminded me of my shave time in the morning .....


----------



## pacman

Bought my sisters little dog a Halloween hooded cape for a £1 or about $1.30 , here she is after my sister sent me a photo of her modelling it .... lol


----------



## roach

Found this nice tombstone made of hard resin its 22 inches at Michaels for 50% off so paid 18$ could not resist !!


----------



## mariem

printersdevil said:


> Mariem, I have never seen the arms and hands like that with both hands. Cool score.


Yeah. I rarely ever see both Rt & Lt hands. They are usually just the left side. My mother brought them from Vancouver when she came to stay with me after my surgery. 

Marie


----------



## mariem

jb1sb2 said:


> Where did you find the gargoyle? He reminds me of the cryptkeeper!


I am not sure if you meant me but if you did, I got the gargoyle at Shoppers Drug Mart for $14. The eyes also light up. 

Marie


----------



## Cal78

I Finally Got them 6 Eleven Inch toy Alligators from The Dollar Tree.


----------



## EvilDog

Cal78 said:


> I Finally Got them 6 Eleven Inch toy Alligators from The Dollar Tree.


What do they look like?


----------



## CrystalRose

We got two of these today from Spirit.



Plus the ghost writing book.



Had the 35% off Friends and Family coupon so got a pretty good deal.


----------



## Halloweena

today was a good day.


----------



## mb24

I found those awesome Haunted House dinner plates at Home Goods today, so the hour and 15 min. drive to get them was well worth it. I found the bowls and dessert plates as well and just couldn't resist. Such wonderful items to add to my Halloween collection!


----------



## LairMistress

We had to trek to Goodwill today, and what did we see as soon as we walked in the door? A giant (8 ft) triple Jack o'lantern inflatable. *sigh* My son insisted that it was going to go in the foyer of the house. Um, no, even with the high ceilings, it looks better outside, honey!










We also bought two really nice medium sized pumpkins at Aldi for $2.49 each. Figured I'd better get them now, before they mark them higher like they did last year as Halloween approached.


----------



## Cal78

Here is 3 of the 6 Eleven inch Alligators i Got From Dollar Tree.


----------



## Godcrusher

I got this guy from Walgreens for 9.99









Add I picked up 3 of these at the dollar tree


----------



## Jeepers

These came in the mail today from Spirit. www.spirithalloween.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=talking+cameos and these www.spirithalloween.com/product/zombie-bird-2-pack/105662.uts?keyword=zombie birds&thumbnailIndex=1. The talking cameos are quite large, bigger than I expected. The zombie birds are going to sit on the shoulder of one of my skeletons. Skele will sit on my porch in a rocker that rocks with all kinds of dead pets surrounding their owner. The small animal skeles that are being sold this year gave me the idea. I am well known here as an animal lover and hence the scene.


----------



## Bethany

Godcrusher said:


> I got this guy from Walgreens for 9.99
> 
> View attachment 260604
> 
> 
> Add I picked up 3 of these at the dollar tree
> 
> View attachment 260605


They didn't have the ghost at our DT. Did get 2 franks and a pumpkin though!


----------



## Regions Beyond

My Silver Shamrock/Halloween III shirt came in the mail from Fright Rags - great design!


----------



## dawnski

Just got the talking Chucky doll from Spirit. Awesome!!! Link includes a video. http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...1683.uts?keyword=chucky doll&thumbnailIndex=2


----------



## Maranda Yates

Bought a few odds and ends today. Five below had some cool spinning light projectors for $5. Picked one up and now wish I had gotten more. Also got some blood splatter suspenders for $5. On the prop building side of things, got more paint ( I can never have enough) and some pvc for balloon columns (doing a carnival theme)


----------



## ichasiris

My latest haul of stuff!


----------



## jenrens

Regions Beyond said:


> My Silver Shamrock/Halloween III shirt came in the mail from Fright Rags - great design!
> 
> View attachment 260667


That is fantastic!
26 more Days till Halloween, Halloween, Halloween
Siiilllllver Shamrock!


----------



## Stephasaurus

As far as Halloween goes, Archie McPhee is usually known for their creepy animal masks, but I got these yesterday. I love the vintage design, plus they glow in the dark. Now my workspace can be as festive as my house!


----------



## spookydave

got this creepy dude in the mail today


----------



## jenrens

spookydave said:


> got this creepy dude in the mail today
> View attachment 261086


Wow he IS creepy! hahaha! Great Stuff -


----------



## amuck amuck

Stephasaurus said:


> As far as Halloween goes, Archie McPhee is usually known for their creepy animal masks, but I got these yesterday. I love the vintage design, plus they glow in the dark. Now my workspace can be as festive as my house!
> 
> View attachment 261024
> 
> 
> View attachment 261025
> 
> 
> View attachment 261026


Nice decorations. Where did you find them?


----------



## amuck amuck

Stephasaurus said:


> As far as Halloween goes, Archie McPhee is usually known for their creepy animal masks, but I got these yesterday. I love the vintage design, plus they glow in the dark. Now my workspace can be as festive as my house!
> 
> View attachment 261024
> 
> 
> View attachment 261025
> 
> 
> View attachment 261026


Nice decorations. Where did you find them?


----------



## printersdevil

Spooky Dave, love that guy!!


----------



## Stephasaurus

amuck amuck said:


> Nice decorations. Where did you find them?


Hey Amuck,

I bought them from a local Atlanta shop called Richard's Variety. They get in all sorts of funky stuff. But you can also order directly from Archie McPhee: http://mcphee.com/shop/halloween-mini-decorations.html


----------



## osenator

Got 2 more pumpkins, at 75% OFF, PAID ONLY 4$ at Shoppers Drug Mart!









I think I reached the 50 pumpkins!


----------



## osenator

Double post... Website acting weird...


----------



## X-Pired

*Thrift Shop Witch*

I found this old witch at a thrift shop this morning for $2.99. I am debating on keeping her or tucking her in a future reaper box. She is really cool though and would make a great kitchen witch.


----------



## Jeepers

Found Edgar Allan Poe bandaids and lunchboxes on Archie Mcphee site. http://mcphee.com/shop/essentials/gift-party-supplies/halloween.html?p=3


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

FINALLY I got my blow mold rat in the mail, I've been waiting for this guy for like 2 months!
View attachment 261363

View attachment 261364

View attachment 261365

https://ledchristmaslighting.com/in...=49301&zenid=36a4450e65932d4cba49553ac35542f4


----------



## Regions Beyond

That rat is fantastic, really nice.

Went to Home Goods and found one of the Headless Horseman snow globes at very reasonable price (less than expected), get it wrapped, pay, drive home - and within thirty minutes of being here, picking it up to place it in final spot and of course I manage to slip it in hand and drop it. Unfixably broken, though at least the glass didn't break. Base snapped and figure inside broke off the horse lower legs. Just delightful - go me!


----------



## Regions Beyond

Double post.


----------



## X-Pired

Regions Beyond said:


> That rat is fantastic, really nice.
> 
> Went to Home Goods and found one of the Headless Horseman snow globes at very reasonable price (less than expected), get it wrapped, pay, drive home - and within thirty minutes of being here, picking it up to place it in final spot and of course I manage to slip it in hand and drop it. Unfixably broken, though at least the glass didn't break. Base snapped and figure inside broke off the horse lower legs. Just delightful - go me!


What a bummer Regions Beyond!!!!! Been there and done that and it is terrible. I feel bad for you. Did they have more than one? Maybe you will be able to get another one, especially since you paid less for the one that broke than expected. 

As you said, it would have been worse if the glass had broken. The liquid, 'snow' and glass shards would have been a disaster to clean up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh no! So sorry Regions Beyond. I've been there myself having damaged something I really liked. Mine was a one of a kind vase that fit my decor at the time perfectly. If you still managed to find one at this late juncture, there could be another one or two out there still. Either at a HG, TJMaxx and/or Marshalls. Now is the time to take the foot from behind, get in the car and put it to the metal and check out the stores. Good luck hope you can still replace it.


----------



## EvilDog

TheHalloweenGuru said:


> FINALLY I got my blow mold rat in the mail, I've been waiting for this guy for like 2 months!
> View attachment 261363
> 
> View attachment 261364
> 
> View attachment 261365
> 
> https://ledchristmaslighting.com/in...=49301&zenid=36a4450e65932d4cba49553ac35542f4


Where did u get that at? I like him.


----------



## EvilDog

TheHalloweenGuru said:


> FINALLY I got my blow mold rat in the mail, I've been waiting for this guy for like 2 months!
> View attachment 261363
> 
> View attachment 261364
> 
> View attachment 261365
> 
> https://ledchristmaslighting.com/in...=49301&zenid=36a4450e65932d4cba49553ac35542f4


Where did u get that rat? I like him.


----------



## Ghouliet

I was weak yesterday and bought the resin headstone from Spirit Halloween that I have been drooling over for the last few years. I Can't wait to add it to my cemetery.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ordered and picking up the 3-foot French Maid hag from Home Depot today at 50% off thanks to Witchywoo's heads up in the Coupon area. I have a Sasha CrazyBonez dog being delivered thru Kmart to my local Sears store sometime today. Got her on a nice big discount thanks to a heads up here on the Kmart thread. I hope to pick her up this weekend. It's nice to save the shipping fees by picking up locally in person.

Really appreciate everyone sharing info on the sales that have been going on. Thanks guys!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

EvilDog said:


> Where did u get that rat? I like him.


https://ledchristmaslighting.com/in...=49301&zenid=36a4450e65932d4cba49553ac35542f4
Here ya go


----------



## 22606

Home Depot 18" gargoyle bust, which I had to special order and have shipped to the store _twice_, thanks to the first's base being badly broken. Still, it was worth the trouble, I'd say...























Great buys, everyone.


----------



## dbruner

I got my Homegoods hearse in the mail today from the wonderful Sumrtym! He had an extra and now it's mine. It is so awesome I think it will have to be on year round display.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/144710-spirit-smoking-deal.html

View attachment 261811


View attachment 261812


----------



## EvilDog

Stay tuned. Monday i am calling in sick to go halloween shopping!!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

garthgoyle said:


> home depot 18" gargoyle bust, which i had to special order and have shipped to the store _twice_, thanks to the first's base being badly broken. Still, it was worth the trouble, i'd say...
> 
> View attachment 261795
> View attachment 261796
> 
> View attachment 261797
> 
> 
> 
> great buys, everyone.


*I'm so gonna get two!*


----------



## osenator

I got a new toy.... Bwawwawawwa... Will post pics soon....


----------



## punkineater

dang it-double post


----------



## punkineater

Received my animated Ouija Board that I ordered from DaveintheGrave~very excited about this new addition that will be the centerpiece of my seance scene!!! 
Well crafted, great movement~thanks, Dave!!! Sorry, no video of mine in action, just pic.

View attachment 261915


Here's a link to it in action from Dave's thread post:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/143236-ouija-board-wal-mart-five-below-stores.html


----------



## osenator

I got this ĺovely pumpkin...


----------



## osenator

Double post, sorry...


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

osenator said:


> View attachment 261976
> 
> I got this ĺovely pumpkin...


hmmmmmm..... I feel like Osenator has something up his sleeve...


----------



## moondragon01

Horror robe and gold, metallic mask with insane laughter sort of grin.
http://i5.walmartimages.com/dfw/dce07b8c-8f10/k2-_502310e2-f90d-41bc-b70b-2303f5c1420a.v1.jpg


----------



## LaBruja

a stack o'lantern  Saw the guy rolling the cart for the back room at SA and stopped him.There were 2 other ones I would have liked but at $6 a piece..I stuck with this one as I have teh stack of skulls too.


----------



## Mastahh

eeeeeep! Where does one buy a stack-o-lantern? must... have!


----------



## spookydave

Got these guys for my front porch today, alot nicer than I thought they would be! They're about 2 ft tall


----------



## Jasper302

Can't wait for this to be delivered!!


----------



## spiderqueen

I stopped by the 99 Cents Only store across from my work to get Kleenex and air fresheners. I ended up coming home with all of these little things: 










The placemats are bad*** so I bought 6 of them. My intention was to use them on top of surfaces in my bedroom (nightstand, etc.) to liven them up a little. They are currently covered with lace but I thought these placemats would add a little something extra. They are felt so they're soft and a good surface to go under the knicknacks I have. They turned out to be a little too big for most of the pieces of furniture in my room, but do fit really nicely on top of my metal-framed canvas drawer carts (I don't know what else to call them). I am making some changes in my bedroom furniture over the next few weeks, so one of those drawer carts will be going away and is being replaced with two small-ish book cases, which I think the placemats will fit on as well. Here's an example of one in action, though keep in mind I just threw it underneath these items with the tag still on it to see how it worked, so this isn't the finished product. 










The skeleton hand champagne glasses, though plastic, are higher quality than I would expect from the 99-cent store, so I grabbed two of them. I don't like those cheap plastic goblets and glasses they sell every year at stores like Walgreen's (and this store had some of those too), but these are nicer. 

I had to get the biohazard and radioactive beakers because of my line of work and training I've had in disaster response, etc. 

You can't really tell in the pic, but the bowls have spiderwebs on them. 

The poseable mummy hand I bought for the sole purpose of bending its fingers like this, because metalhead. 

The fishnet tights I bought extras of, because I have some from last year and they are my favorites! Extras in case the pairs I have get ripped. They also come in blue, purple, lime green. Large net and the medium-sized net as shown here. I think I have them all but the lime green (not really my color) but haven't worn blue or purple before. The large net black and red are my two favorite pairs of tights. 

And last, the sugar skull hand sanitizers -- the detail on their faces is a lot more than what can be seen in the photo. I bought them because they remind me of my old friend Jo, whom I used to work with in Radiology. She loves sugar skulls, and she works in a hospital, so she needs hand sanitizer. I might just mail these to her. 


ALSO! My new graveyard fence arrived in the mail from Spirit today. I had the same one before and I had it attached to the wall above my bed like a headboard, as it's the perfect width for a queen sized bed. It looked awesome, but the fence is plastic and it got pretty warped in the back of the moving van when I moved across the country a little over a year ago. I finally replaced it so I can have my headboard back! Here's a pic of it with the zip ties still on, but I'm sure I will share a pic of it as my headboard once it's up.


----------



## wiccanlord

Picked up a few more things yesterday.


----------



## wiccanlord

These are great looking


----------



## wiccanlord

Halloween/Heavy Metal Awesome stuff


----------



## wiccanlord

Lady Arsenic said:


> Spookerstar & I went in on this awesome Sleepy Hallow sign, and when the Salem sign goes on clearance, I'll get that one. Found them at Home Goods!


Love the Sleepy Hallow Sign


----------



## jb1sb2

I picked up my tree from Spirit yesterday! Haven't put it back together yet since I have to move it. But so glad to have it home now!


----------



## icemanfred

Jasper302 said:


> Can't wait for this to be delivered!!


looks like an SPFX chomper zombie$$$.
did you get it new? or used?


----------



## 22606

spookydave said:


> Got these guys for my front porch today, alot nicer than I thought they would be! They're about 2 ft tall
> View attachment 262067


Handsome fellas... Those are really neat. If I may ask, spookydave, where did you find those gargoyles?

Excellent purchases all around.

With a coupon taking 20% more off of the 50% that many of the items were already reduced, I went a touch overboard at Jo-Ann last night


----------



## LaBruja

Mastahh said:


> eeeeeep! Where does one buy a stack-o-lantern? must... have!


I think secondhand is the only place now? Like Ebay or thrift stores, yard sales . I am not sure if these were a Trendmasters product?? No markings..I may even have a second one ..I just never broke out the totes this year Oh And I think everyone else calls them a totem or just pumpkin stack..I liked Stack O'Lantern


----------



## Jasper302

I picked it up off ebay. The auction description was not very good. So I hope it turns good.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wiccanlord said:


> Love the Sleepy Hallow Sign


i bought that sign...fully prepard for non-spooky dh to say 'take it back' but we both love it and hve been making plans on how to utilize it for the next couple of years!


----------



## Darksword

*Avenger Freddy Krueger Glove!*

I got a new Avenger Glove with P210 replica blades for my Freddy Krueger costume!






TMNT protecting my valuables.


----------



## punkineater

jb1sb2 said:


> I picked up my tree from Spirit yesterday! Haven't put it back together yet since I have to move it. But so glad to have it home now!


I LOVE their trees this year! Did you purchase it directly from a store, because when I inquired, they said only available after Nov 1st?


----------



## whichypoo

jb1sb2 said:


> I picked up my tree from Spirit yesterday! Haven't put it back together yet since I have to move it. But so glad to have it home now!


how did you get one so fast ??


----------



## jb1sb2

Yep they are pretty fantastic! It is all up to the stores owner(s). The owner of several of my local stores set a date of Oct. 15th, but the really nice lady at one of the stores let me take it even earlier  They already had a couple pages of names that wanted their trees weeks ago. All of the trees at local stores here are already sold!


----------



## whichypoo

jb1sb2 said:


> Yep they are pretty fantastic! It is all up to the stores owner(s). The owner of several of my local stores set a date of Oct. 15th, but the really nice lady at one of the stores let me take it even earlier  They already had a couple pages of names that wanted their trees weeks ago. All of the trees at local stores here are already sold!


thanks for the answer


----------



## mantisLJD

I went to Party City with a 50% off coupon and got this and then returned the mask in the bottom left corner that I got at Rite Aid on Friday. I decided to get this mask instead which lights up and both were 50% off because I used my card!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

picked up supplies and prizes for the kids' party next saturday


----------



## CrystalRose

Picked up a 1000W fog machine and a half gallon of fluid today on craigslist for 30.00


----------



## LairMistress

LaBruja said:


> I think secondhand is the only place now? Like Ebay or thrift stores, yard sales . I am not sure if these were a Trendmasters product?? No markings..I may even have a second one ..I just never broke out the totes this year Oh And I think everyone else calls them a totem or just pumpkin stack..I liked Stack O'Lantern


Marshalls/Home Goods/TJ Maxx was selling a version of these this year, but I missed them. They might have been made of a different material, but the same idea. I have a neon multi colored "Stack o'lantern" (I like that term!) by Trendmasters, that I have always wanted to repaint orange.


----------



## jenrens

I don't own any mechanical Halloween decorations, but for some reason I liked this guy from Walgreens.
It does everything, flashing lights in all colors, music, talking, it pops out at you its like pizza, so cheesy it's good! Also, my Cat loves it.


----------



## 22606

Out grocery shopping at Kroger, I stumbled upon this beauty, which happened to be on sale (just under $10):


----------



## osenator

I can finally show our new toys!


----------



## osenator

Double post... I don't know why this happens a lot lately.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

mantisLJD said:


> I went to Party City with a 50% off coupon and got this and then returned the mask in the bottom left corner that I got at Rite Aid on Friday. I decided to get this mask instead which lights up and both were 50% off because I used my card!



Where did you get a 50% off coupon for Party City??


----------



## mantisLJD

disembodiedvoice said:


> Where did you get a 50% off coupon for Party City??


I think it was with some other coupons that came in the mail and it was good for just one item.


----------



## spookydave

Got these today, a door frame and a door topper, not sure how I'm gonna use them yet, but I will figure something out lol!


----------



## Clown

roach said:


> Found this nice tombstone made of hard resin its 22 inches at Michaels for 50% off so paid 18$ could not resist !!
> 
> View attachment 260451



I picked one of these up too, Thought it was cool you could change the picture in it. It's a nice solid stone.


----------



## Spooky McWho

We got the Spirit mantle clock today for only $19.98! One of the skeletons was missing so the manager gave us a 50% discount. When we got home and took it out of the package we found the missing skellie. I am so very excited I had given up on finding this piece.


----------



## pacman

Some Fantastic bargains and great items , i love your door frame and door topper spookydave , they are really cool .


----------



## Bethany

spookydave said:


> Got these today, a door frame and a door topper, not sure how I'm gonna use them yet, but I will figure something out lol!
> View attachment 262544
> View attachment 262545


I hope to do something like the door arch eventually for our garage windows. 

These are awesome!


----------



## spookydave

Abracadaver is where I got those, not too pricey either, door topper was 85 and the frame was 175.


----------



## Godcrusher

Picked this up over the weekend. Just started with building a village this year, this is the last of the 3 buildings and a few characters I bought this year.

BOX








On the display


----------



## pacman

I can only dream of finding something that cool over here in England , quality find well done awesome find .


----------



## spiderqueen

Spookydave, may I ask where you got those door frames?


----------



## 22606

spiderqueen said:


> Spookydave, may I ask where you got those door frames?


http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...u-find-buy-today-post1805794.html#post1805794


----------



## spiderqueen

Haha thanks, Garth. 

But is that a physical store, a website, or what? I've never heard of it.


----------



## osenator

Here is our latest purchase, enjoying his new home!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

I would take another picture but I'm lazy

View attachment 262980
Don't know why this picture is so bad quality


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

Double post yay


----------



## spiderqueen

osenator said:


> Here is our latest purchase, enjoying his new home!


He does look very happy! Look at that smile!


----------



## osenator

Not as happy as the kids who saw him today! They screamed in delight. When he moved, one kid fell on his but, we laughed hard, peeking in the windows.


----------



## A Little Odd

osenator said:


> Not as happy as the kids who saw him today! They screamed in delight. When he moved, one kid fell on his but, we laughed hard, peeking in the windows.


Awesome! Bet they will be bringing more friends over.


----------



## A Little Odd

My husband bought this for me to add to our horror pinballs. We have so much to do, but have to squeeze in a 3 hour drive cause I am so freaking excited!!


----------



## The Real Joker

Bought this a few days ago. Not sure if I want to keep it or not as I do have a lot of stuff, LOL.


----------



## amylw1

i was in the right place at the right time today, 1 of our discount shops (b & m) had an assortment of halloween decorations reduced.

i picked up a pack of 20 battery hand lights down at £1 from £3.99 (were doing bathroom as blood scene at some point), a fairly large (dinner plate size) plastic pumpkin for £1 (were £5.99) just needs new battery tealight and a small plastic pumpkin for 10p was £1.50 again needs new battery tealight.

really pleased as my friend that is hosting this year has just realised her decorations are in her partners lock up that his ex wife changed the lock on so they cant get them without breaking into it etc, so asked me to find her some cheap bits!


----------



## pacman

Some great buys , and amylw1 you should be able to get a big pack of universal tealight batteries form your local poundshop , that then makes your buy a fantastic find good for you .


----------



## amylw1

the battery tealights are only 3 for £1 in poundshop and we cant put proper flame ones in it which are in bags of 20. b&m sell the battery tealights (when in stock) at 8 for £1.50. my friend said she will put glowsticks in them so they light up.


----------



## Halloweena

The Real Joker said:


> Bought this a few days ago. Not sure if I want to keep it or not as I do have a lot of stuff, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 263076
> 
> 
> View attachment 263077


I will gladly take it off your hands if you don't want it!!! Heh heh. 

Here's my find for the week .... 14" witch ball to add to the growing collection


----------



## spookydave

Got a pile of pumpkins for our annual punkin carving party this Saturday night






and found this Christmas angel at Costco, aged it up, and am gonna put it in my cemetery, lol really urked my wife hahaha


----------



## spookydave

That's a cool spirit ball halloweena, I take you have a few? lol


----------



## ghostbust99

View attachment 263294

Found these at my Spirit Halloween. The Frankenstein makes laughing noises and the wires shake, light up and make electrical noises. I highly recommend them !!


----------



## Halloweena

spookydave said:


> That's a cool spirit ball halloweena, I take you have a few? lol


My third!!


----------



## LairMistress

For once, I don't have pictures, but you'll get the idea from the description. Two days ago, I decided to stop in to our Salvation Army store, to see if they had ANYTHING remotely Halloween. I've barely seen anything there this year. I assume it's one of two things; first, the manager told me that there was a woman who had come in during the off-season, and told him she wanted every pumpkin and blow mold that came into the place (he didn't say that he agreed to that), and second, the store is moving locations, so maybe they just kept it all boxed up...but you'd think that they'd put it out to move it.

Anyway, I found nothing that I could use. They had some newer candy pails, and a couple of craft things, so I settled for a fair-sized portable projection screen on a tripod for $6.99. It's a little musty smelling (I left it outside after Lysol-ing liberally), and has some spotting, but I think that it will work for what I want it for, anyway. I'd bought a Specter Projector at Goodwill a few weeks before, and the image is too light on our sheer curtains. I even tried it on a white one (ours are light blue)...it wasn't much better, and with the white one, you could see the projector light. So I was facing moving the projector away from the window, but that makes it even more dim. With the screen, I can probably achieve reverse projecting it, and making it bigger and brighter this way. And if not, well, I will probably find a use for it, anyway.

Today I found a small "bookshelf" for $9.99, but 25% off, at the Habitat For Humanity Restore. I'd never been in there before, but I'll have to keep checking back. They called it a bookshelf, but one side of the inside had slots for rolling drawers. I think that it was a 2 drawer chest, instead. Still, I didn't need the drawers, just the top, sides, and back, because...it's going to be my fireplace for my parlor scene! At less than $9, it's much cheaper than I could have made one, even if it's not quite as tall or long as I'd like. It's pretty close, and it will do.

I'll have to dig up the "before and after thrift shop find" thread, and post pictures.


----------



## osenator

We went to my favorite Haunt tonight, and I could not resist getting a few nick-nacks at their store. The prices were really good!








3.99$








2.99$








5.99$


----------



## Haunted Nana

i bed on an Ouija board on Ebay early this week and it came today already. Perfect for my Witchs display


----------



## Dinobuzz

Great stuff guys! I didn't get anything major but picked up a bag of eyeballs, mini rats, & potion tubes. 

Osenter we have the skelly rat too!

LairMistress, your project sounds awesome! Please do dig up the old before/after thrift store finds, now I'm curious!

Haunted Nan, you must take pics of your display!


----------



## mariem

Dollarama






$1.25






$1.25






$1.00

Value Village






$2.99






$.99


----------



## mariem

Canadian Tire Store

Sale $15.99















Marie


----------



## mb24

I found this awesome Woodstock at CVS today! I couldn't resist when I learned that he was on sale for 19.99!


----------



## LairMistress

You know it was killing me to not post a picture, right? I had left the "fireplace" outside yesterday too, because I don't really have a spot to work on it in the house. I guess I forgot that my fiance cleaned up the garage, and it could go in there. Oops!  He asked me this morning if we were turning into Sanford and Son because of the "junk" in the yard. Two things honey, two things! 

The projector screen is an old Kodak. I don't know if I messed it up by leaving it outside for a couple of days, but it won't roll completely up right now...oops. Hope I didn't hurt it any. I was really just trying to get the smell out, because it's going to go in a bedroom window.


----------



## 22606

mariem said:


> View attachment 263429
> $2.99


You got that stunner for $3?! What a buy... 

Everyone's purchases are excellent.


Zeckos has a sale going now that is 30% off of an _entire_ order (HALLOWEEN15 is the code), so I took advantage and ordered two ceramic wall masks that really caught my eye:








This elegant, jewel-studded (eyes and neck feathers on each of the two designs) owl table runner was $10 at Christmas Tree Shops:


----------



## printersdevil

Halloweena, I love the Spirit ball. I have two, but would love the witch.

Mariem, I have the rising grave dude. I found him at GW this year and love him. My little Doxie goes nuts over him==especially when he talks.


----------



## Godcrusher

Got the resin tombstone and magic mirror from Target, Both for a total of $30 after a $10 off coupon.








This 3ft reapers wings and head moves and eyes light up while he does an evil laugh. Bought him at Walmart for $20.


----------



## Godcrusher

Double post


----------



## Zombiegrl

8 of these yard stakes to line my front walkway - they will start to flicker, and then shut off completely, and then come back on again


----------



## spookydave

It's a website, they have really cool stuff !


----------



## mrincredibletou

Picked up a lullaby today. She is used but in great shape, could not be happier


----------



## Muffy

My feet were killing me yesterday so I sat down at the pc for awhile with a hot chocolate. I was looking in Craigs List for someone who had cornstocks as I have found them there before. Corn took a terrible blow here in NC this last growing season so no one has hardly any for use to decorate.

In looking I ran onto this ad for 2 inch, 4x8 panels of styrofoam. They were used & the guy wanted $7.00 per panel. Man I wish I had more cash on hand right now but I emailed him to inquire if he would be interested in selling me a few, he had some 1500 pieces. I explained what they were for, a small community haunt thats free and guess what.....he gave them to me free of charge. What a break! Told him I would email him in Nov. & if he still had them I would come and buy more of them. He told me his wife loves Halloween and would love to give them to a cause like this.

Next year we plan on reconstructing our small cemetery w/plywood tombstones into a larger cemetery with styrofoam stones.


----------



## Muffy

My feet were killing me yesterday so I sat down at the pc for awhile with a hot chocolate. I was looking in Craigs List for someone who had cornstocks as I have found them there before. Corn took a terrible blow here in NC this last growing season so no one has hardly any for use to decorate.

In looking I ran onto this ad for 2 inch, 4x8 panels of styrofoam. They were used & the guy wanted $7.00 per panel. Man I wish I had more cash on hand right now but I emailed him to inquire if he would be interested in selling me a few, he had some 1500 pieces. I explained what they were for, a small community haunt thats free and guess what.....he gave them to me free of charge. What a break! Told him I would email him in Nov. & if he still had them I would come and buy more of them. He told me his wife loves Halloween and would love to give them to a cause like this.

Next year we plan on reconstructing our small cemetery w/plywood tombstones into a larger cemetery with styrofoam stones.


----------



## IowaGuy

My Spirit Halloween 1000watt fogger came in today, now I await the arrival of Joe Doe animatronic WooHoo!


----------



## CrystalRose

We picked up a Gemmy flaming cauldron at a thrift store for 3.00 and a pretty cool Beware sign for 2.50. Was pretty happy!


----------



## Aldeross

we found the SHelby Tom animation at sririt last friday. The last one in stock was a display that didnt move. Everything else was fine like the sound, triggering, and mouth movemants but the prop would not raise up at all. We got it half off (reg 229) we paid 115) and i brought it home and all that was wronf was the rubberband that went fron the motor to the pully system poped off. Put it back on and boom, works like a charm. This would be my deal of the year.


----------



## mariem

Good score Muffy

It is always worth asking; the worst they can say is no and you don't have anything to lose. Good for him for being so generous.

Marie


----------



## mariem

Good for you Aldeross. YOu are one lucky haunter. 

Marie


----------



## Aldeross

we do it every year. 2 years ago we got lil nester for 75.00 they will sell all this stuff dirt cheap it it doesnt work correctly and therre is no more on the shelves. the only things they wont discount is static props that dont do anything and packaged stuff.


----------



## Mayzshon

I went to Wal-Mart the other day and saw these:









I went back today, and all they had was one of the witch heads left, so I snatched it up.


----------



## IowaGuy

36 more feet of orange and purple lights


----------



## LairMistress

Just when I thought that I was done shopping, you show me the styrofoam witch heads, haha! I like those!

Technically, this was bought awhile back, but I just paid for them today.  printersdevil was kind enough to pick these up for me at a Ross store near her, because I either missed them at mine, or they never had any to begin with. (our store doesn't carry much)

I had no idea that the cat was this big! I love it, though!










I also picked up two of these styrofoam skull faces at Menards for around $1.50 each. I needed something for a couple of our unused windows, and still haven't gotten around to making silhouettes yet. I may have time, but just in case... Also, I know that this sounds kind of dumb, but I dream about Halloween now and then, and in the dreams, I always have decorations that I don't own in real life. I tend to dream about having really large styrofoam skulls, so I thought that maybe I ought to pick a couple up someday.  The giant googly eyes are from last year (Target, $3).


----------



## printersdevil

Joann Fabric also has those Frankenstein and witch styrofoam heads. They are smaller than life size.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Best gift ever.. a friend who comes to our Halloween parties religiously just dropped off a genuine, vintage embalming machine! The hose need replacing but otherwise its in perfect shape


----------



## scubaspook

Mayzshon said:


> I went to Wal-Mart the other day and saw these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back today, and all they had was one of the witch heads left, so I snatched it up.


What department were those located in?


----------



## Mayzshon

They were in with all the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh man, TheMonsterSquad, that embalming machine looks cool. Very cool! Nice friend to keep an eye out for you.

Speaking of Mad Labs, I took a chance and just ordered a banner sign for my Mad Lab from Shindigz. Placed the order today and with standard 3-5 business days shipping expected to arrive by Friday, October 30! Cutting it close here. I've ordered from them in the past and in general remember my orders arriving pretty promptly so really hope it does arrive by Friday. I debated on putting a doctor's name on the sign or not but thought the younger kids might see it and recognize it. Here's what it will look like:


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer

This is what I've bought recently:


----------



## mariem

Nothing fancy. Just more lighting for my cemetery.









Marie


----------



## mariem

Double post


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

I just upgraded my phone, so im on the hunt now for Halloween phone cases. I may order them tonight.


----------



## Hallow Girl

LaBruja said:


> a stack o'lantern  Saw the guy rolling the cart for the back room at SA and stopped him.There were 2 other ones I would have liked but at $6 a piece..I stuck with this one as I have teh stack of skulls too.
> View attachment 262005


I lovee these. Where did you buy it?


----------



## dawnski

Went to a Haunted Flea Market yesterday open til midnight. https://www.zurkopromotions.com/hauntedhalloweenfleamarket.html Picked up a coyote skull for my cabinet of curiosities and a simple mirror with a vinyl vampire on it. I liked the shape and plan to keep it on a table for appetizers.














Prior to the sale, I picked up a backpack style baby carrier at a garage sale. I wore it with my new talking, moving Chucky at the flea market. Best money I ever spent. I got stopped so many times for pictures. And everywhere I went, people would check him out and then gasp when he started to talk and move his head. TV horror host Deadgar Winter was there and he got a big chuckle out of it. Fun evening!


----------



## Nox Eterna

My finds for today,magazine from Target the ghost and bookends at Goodwill


----------



## TheNextMartha

Halloween clearance the week of Halloween is DANGEROUS.

Walgreens had skelly's on clearance for $21 so I got the only one they had. Can't even believe they had one!

Got the Menards swaying back and forth reaper today. Will add some more fabric as it's a bit skimpy.

Also got the Walgreens witch. It's not that great of a prop but better than the one I had so, win.

I obviously have a problem because my yard is already FILLED.


----------



## Goog

Nox Eterna said:


> My finds for today,magazine from Target the ghost and bookends at Goodwill
> View attachment 265044


We had that same kind of ghost when I was a kid.


----------



## spookydave

Got this last minute guy today, he's cool, 6ft tall, thrashes around, eyes light up and moans, looks dumb from the knees down though, so behind a tombstone he goes,hahaha


----------



## Windborn

Got this lovely lady today! Love love LOVE her!


----------



## printersdevil

Windborn, I have that witch and love her!


----------



## printersdevil

TheNextMartha, would you show your witch from Walgreens? This is the first I have heard about her!


----------



## Windborn

printersdevil said:


> Windborn, I have that witch and love her!


Really? How cool! We snagged her for $25 from the local buy/sell site - have no idea where she came from originally!


----------



## sookie

Nox Eterna said:


> My finds for today,magazine from Target the ghost and bookends at Goodwill
> View attachment 265044


I have had that same ghost since I was 16 years old. It was the first Hallowwen decoration I ever bought. I got it at Carlton Cards! I still have it, it's sitting on my kitchen counter right now.


----------



## CrystalRose

I got this owl at Target over the weekend. I really liked him so had to have it.

http://www.target.com/p/standing-an...rodSlot=medium_1_31&term=Target+Halloween+Owl


----------



## Zombiegrl

.... I just got 2 of these boots and 4 more 5ft skeletons


----------



## Zombiegrl

and these skeleton arms that I am going to craft into copper-ized wall torches


----------



## Dinobuzz

Zombiegrl said:


> View attachment 265769
> .... I just got 2 of these boots and 4 more 5ft skeletons


Love this shoe!


----------



## Stephasaurus

Target finally put their stuff on sale, so I nabbed the werewolf rug and a haunted radio. I'd hoped to also find one of the haunted house cloches, but no such luck--the only one I saw had a cracked globe. Maybe they'll re-releae them next year!


----------



## pacman

Glad to see you guys getting some bargains , nothing that good this side of the pond , maybe the day after Halloween i can try some of our stores see if i can get a bargain .


----------



## sookie

Outdoor decorations from Walgreens, a ghost sign and tombstone. Also bought a green, red, blue LED light so I can light up oogie boogie green Saturday night in the window.


----------



## Nox Eterna

sookie said:


> I have had that same ghost since I was 16 years old. It was the first Hallowwen decoration I ever bought. I got it at Carlton Cards! I still have it, it's sitting on my kitchen counter right now.


Ah I remember Carlton Cards 
How long ago was that? If you don't mind me asking. I am curious about the approx. age of the ghostie


----------



## Nox Eterna

Goog said:


> We had that same kind of ghost when I was a kid.


Maybe it IS the same ghost


----------



## sookie

Nox Eterna said:


> Ah I remember Carlton Cards
> How long ago was that? If you don't mind me asking. I am curious about the approx. age of the ghostie


It was 1986 I believe because I just had learned to drive, . I remember going there and. Bobs Garden center where they had a huge Halloween display and I bought my favorite tape ever: Horror Sounds of the Night

Oh I just remembered Bobs had a Dracula animatronic that sat up in a coffin


----------



## Nox Eterna

sookie said:


> It was 1986 I believe because I just had learned to drive, . I remember going there and. Bobs Garden center where they had a huge Halloween display and I bought my favorite tape ever: Horror Sounds of the Night
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I just remembered Bobs had a Dracula animatronic that sat up in a coffin


I got one of those Dracs in the coffin from Kmart several years back he was 90% off!


----------



## RiverBoarder

Found this last year at the curb on trash day! When I saw it I knew exactly what I would do w/ it! Fill w/ water,green food coloring,put air bubbles in it, insert a skeleton and a strobe light on top. It is my best find to date!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Windborn said:


> View attachment 265719
> 
> Got this lovely lady today! Love love LOVE her!


She is adorable


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Good Will*

Jokers fun house .99 Fisher price little people vintage 1974 castle $1.99 Pirate ship 2.99


----------



## 6-paq

CrystalRose said:


> I got this owl at Target over the weekend. I really liked him so had to have it.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/standing-an...rodSlot=medium_1_31&term=Target+Halloween+Owl


I purchased this about a month ago. Really love it and I think it was worth the $$! It is a substantial piece. Unfortunately, my family is tired of the noise, so it has been silenced for that past month!


----------



## Zombiegrl

6-paq said:


> I purchased this about a month ago. Really love it and I think it was worth the $$! It is a substantial piece. Unfortunately, my family is tired of the noise, so it has been silenced for that past month!


 ..... I have TONS of things as well that have been silenced .... my house can be an overload of the senses sometimes... lol


----------



## CrystalRose

6-paq said:


> I purchased this about a month ago. Really love it and I think it was worth the $$! It is a substantial piece. Unfortunately, my family is tired of the noise, so it has been silenced for that past month!


Yeah I've been looking for a decent owl for awhile now. Was really glad when I found him.


----------



## Halloweena

Zombiegrl said:


> ..... I have TONS of things as well that have been silenced .... my house can be an overload of the senses sometimes... lol


All of my animated things stay on try me mode (and yes I keep the button  for this very reason


----------



## mariem

I don't know what happened but this showed as a dbl post


----------



## mariem

I got two of these 6' reapers on sale at Canadian Tire today and also a new lighter for my jacks.

View attachment 266220


Marie


----------



## Muffy

Well I had to hunt to find this thread! Not ready to bury it yet. I just got home from the Salvation Army. Our 2016 haunt will be a Tribute to the Walking Dead, so we have close to 50 static props to make. About 20 Zombies and the rest is of the cast of the show. Working on buying costumes first. I already have Michonne and her 2 zombies, just need her wig and we can start working on the bodies. Last week I picked up the costume for the little girl from the beginning show in the pink jammies with her teddy bear. Will get those bunny slippers as we get close to Easter. Spirit Halloween had this costume for $29.99, I walked two doors down to the Salvation Army store and got this setup for less than 3 bucks. The teddy is so cute....he was 50 cents.

Today I got clothes for: Rosita, Amy, Andrea, Carol ( a God awful sweater vest w/ flowers on it), a baby outfit for Judith, a shirt for Lorie and for Maggie, and pants and a shirt for Betsy. Picked up 3 pairs of gym shoes and 5 king size white sheets. Belts with studs about 5 of them. Anyone have 2 Rick Grimes sheriff costumes they want to sell, need one for Rick and one for Shane.

The excitement begins!!!


----------



## Muffy

Well I had to hunt to find this thread! Not ready to bury it yet. I just got home from the Salvation Army. Our 2016 haunt will be a Tribute to the Walking Dead, so we have close to 50 static props to make. About 20 Zombies and the rest is of the cast of the show. Working on buying costumes first. I already have Michonne and her 2 zombies, just need her wig and we can start working on the bodies. Last week I picked up the costume for the little girl from the beginning show in the pink jammies with her teddy bear. Will get those bunny slippers as we get close to Easter. Spirit Halloween had this costume for $29.99, I walked two doors down to the Salvation Army store and got this setup for less than 3 bucks. The teddy is so cute....he was 50 cents.

Today I got clothes for: Rosita, Amy, Andrea, Carol ( a God awful sweater vest w/ flowers on it), a baby outfit for Judith, a shirt for Lorie and for Maggie, and pants and a shirt for Betsy. Picked up 3 pairs of gym shoes and 5 king size white sheets. Belts with studs about 5 of them. Anyone have 2 Rick Grimes sheriff costumes they want to sell, need one for Rick and one for Shane.

The excitement begins!!!


----------



## spookydave

Picked this up today, it was used to hold booze at a liquor store, very sturdy and almost 6ft tall.


----------



## Muffy

Today I had to go pick up an additional 7 4x8 2inch styrofoam panels to make tombstones out of. This is the guy I found on Craigs List ....he gave me 6 sheets just before Halloween, but today I paid him for what I got. $7.00/panel.

Since I went in that direction I decided to stop and check out what the Thomasville Goodwill had for clothes for the Walking Dead Tribute. As soon as I get all my stuff together I'll take some photos. Todays Haul: Boots for Maggie and Rosita, plus 2 additional pairs of boots. Got a shirt, fishing type vest and hat for Dale, hats for, Glenn, Rosita and that pack that Rosita wears around her waist. Got an Army jacket for Abraham, Shirt for Glenn, an extra hoodie, 4 belts, and 2 jackets.


----------



## 22606

At Home has been receiving some new items in the statue/decor area. There were three types of these (two white and one black version), which should have been stocked earlier and included in the Halloween section, in my opinion. Each costs $20.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Can't believe there is still some halloween out there although I wasn't even looking for it. Bought a pirate and vampire prop from CVS and one last decor item from Home Depot. The last Hurrah for the 2015 Season I guess. Both places the items were 75% off.


----------



## jdubbya

Walking around K mart today looking for packing tape and wandered (ok, was drawn in by some strange force) down the Halloween clearance aisle. They had one crazy bonez spider tucked back on a shelf. At 70% off it came to a whopping $2.50. No brainer. Proceeded to walk around holding on to my spider, listening to Burl Ives singing "Holly Jolly Christmas" over the store speaker system. Gotta love it!


----------



## McBernes

Yesterday on the way home from work I stopped in to a CVS to get a paper so my wife could clip some coupons. No paper, but I picked up a couple of bags of Reese's candy and a bag of Hersey bars 50% off. While at the register I noticed a large creepy clown prop and a skelly dog prop with 50% off on them. The cashier said that was a good deal on the candy, to which I replied that if that dog was a little cheaper I'd get it too. He said he would check the price for. He walked from behind the register, got the dog, wa;ked down an aisle to a price scanner and came back to say it was actually 75% off. So I came out of CVS with candy and a 29.99 prop that actually cost around 8 bucks. A good day at CVS. And really, even if the dog was still 50% off I would have bought it anyway because of the great customer service. That guy did'nt have to walk the thing to a price scanner.


----------



## Dinobuzz

LOVE that skelly dog!! Great score!


----------



## Scarecrow75

I posted a pic titled great find last week I should of posted it here. CVS was good to me this year. I got 2 skelly dogs one larger than the other and 2 poseable skeletons which are pictured in the thread. I also went back this past weekend and picked up the pirate skeleton and a vampire for 75% off plus an additional 10 bucks off. The customer service was excellent. They had another skeleton out of the box for their display I am gonna offer 10 dollars for. Can never have enough skeletons, not for that price anyway.


----------



## pacman

great skellie dog , damn you all got some great bargains .


----------



## McBernes

A trip to Hobby Lobby got us these:














all at 80% off. good day at the Lobby lol.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

I just bought these 2 pack glowstick necklaces and 2 pack mini glowsticks for 50 cents each!


----------



## jenrens

Fallout 4! :d


----------



## Zombiegrl

just got him in the mail yesterday and I love him! ..... though I think I could love anything that is Headless Horseman


----------



## doto

Just ordered some things from Halloween Asylum. Should be about a week and a half to receive them. The gnome mask will change up my cauldron creep and I will add the two headed baby heads into the cauldron or add them to my witches/oddities shelf. The Revenant mask will be either a pneumatic zombie head or a swaying zombie. Also ordered in a smallish resin wolf skull from e-bay yesterday but didn't save an image.

The images are from the Halloween Asylum website.


----------



## Zombiegrl

doto said:


> Just ordered some things from Halloween Asylum. Should be about a week and a half to receive them. The gnome mask will change up my cauldron creep and I will add the two headed baby heads into the cauldron or add them to my witches/oddities shelf. The Revenant mask will be either a pneumatic zombie head or a swaying zombie. Also ordered in a smallish resin wolf skull from e-bay yesterday but didn't save an image.
> 
> The images are from the Halloween Asylum website.


nice!! ... especially love the zombie head!! .... love that site!


----------



## Muffy

Well I been shopping again......ordered a Rick Grimms Sheriff costume, a Meryl mask and these new paper mask that just seem to come out of England of some of the Walking Dead cast.. I'll glue them on posterboard and then mod podge them and then attach onto a stryofoam head. Plugging along!


----------



## Rigormortor

Found some stuff in a dollar store I stopped at. 90% off cant beat that. Bought some plastic chains, 4 feet and some 
wanted posters with mummys and Zombies on them. I will need to start buying paint for upcoming props..... will check
they stores this weekend.....


----------



## doto

Picked up an old rusty lantern on kijiji last night. It will either end up in the witches cabinet to add a little height on the shelves or in the cemetery.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up a few unexpected items from BuyCostumes yesterday during Cyber Monday sale. Had no intention to look for halloween mdse right now but received an email that got me over to their website for the heck of it. Only looked at stuff that was already on clearance or sale and got 25% off on top of it. I thought they had a decent selection available. BTW they are selling Nightmare Collection masks (not part of the sale) but OMG some really great masks. Pricey but I can see why they are. I can see also why they are called Nightmare Collection too! I would have loved to have added the Grim Jester Mask for my castle scene. 

Anyway here's the costumes I did buy I thought would work for my Haunted Carnival snake oil salesman & concession vendor, and castle knight guy:























Looking forward to see the quality of them. The jacket orig sold for $45 and the knight costume $120 (CM sale $11 & $26) so thinking they will be a super deal in the end especially the knight costume at those CM prices. Also added the wig (CM $11) and rats below (CM $1.47). 















I own a number of these rats already and find they are super realistic looking with their little tails. While the CyberMonday sale is over now, the rats are on clearance for $1.97 each still. BC always has some sort of discount or shipping offer to sweeten the deal so keep an eye out for the clearance/sale merchandise if you see something you like.


----------



## spiney99

My new t-shirt at www.Hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## Rigormortor

Found this record at the local pawn shop..... bought 6 45's and 5 LP's for $2


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Rigormortor said:


> Found this record at the local pawn shop..... bought 6 45's and 5 LP's for $2



I have The Haunted House too. It's a fun record for kids to sit and listen to, like in a candle lit room or campfire setting. Bought mine years ago off ebay or amazon I think. Sure I paid a bit more for it than you did . I had to chuckle thinking that a pawn shop had halloween records. Nice find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The Attack of the Duplicate Post! sorry...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG it was a Triplicate Post...really sorry. Don't know why stuff like this happens but I do know it seems to happen when editing a post and saving the new material when it has photos in the post. Never did this a few years ago as far as I remember.

And BTW TheHalloweenGuru had marked these last two posts as killer before I noticed the repeatedness of them. No editing that out.


----------



## dawnski

That's taking me back. I had that album as a kid! Now that I say that, what a weird kid I was listening to haunted house sounds in my room for enjoyment.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have The Haunted House too. It's a fun record for kids to sit and listen to, like in a candle lit room or campfire setting. Bought mine years ago off ebay or amazon I think. Sure I paid a bit more for it than you did . I had to chuckle thinking that a pawn shop had halloween records. Nice find.


----------



## spookydave

We have this same album, love it !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I haven't received any email on this yet but Buy Costumes has lowered some of the prices on Clearance and Sale items as of today, this afternoon I think. My Dark Knight costume (pictured above in thread orig $120) from Cyber Monday is now 11.23 less expense than what I paid. Only 15.00 now! Now have two on order. Two knights to guard the castle even better right? Really a great deal for CM and today. Still seeing a few sizes available. The Good Time Charlie jacket I had ordered previously is also marked down but the size I ordered is now sold out so I suspect there's only a limited number of costumes available at these prices. If you've participated in some of BC deep sales before you know how this goes...sometimes you have it in your cart and someone else clicks Buy before you and it's gone. Also picked up a Rogue pirate costume for 9.99. So heads up while there is still variety and sizes left. 

BTW if your order totals $50 or more use Code chilly15 for an extra 15% off. Code expires 12/3 (Thurs) at 11:59 pm CST. It's posted at the top of the site.


----------



## dawnski

I saw that Buy Costumes has just reduced their Nightmare Collection masks and costumes. They are high end and some, including the steampunk Frankenstein mask, could be used to make some cool props. Plus use their 15% code chilly15. http://www.buycostumes.com/c/?ntt=nightmare collection








I picked up this digital cyborg latex mask on clearance for $15. It uses an app on your iPhone or android device to create the moving cyborg eyeball effect. A cheap add on for someone's laboratory scene. http://www.buycostumes.com/p/808676/digital-cyborg-latex-mask


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I hadn't realized the cyborg mask had that capability. Thanks for mentioning. Got me to thinking about our next mad lab type set up and decided it would fit in well. I watched a you tube video of the effect and it sold me. Two cyborgs will be on the drawing table. I like some animation in things. BTW ordered this a.m. and already shipped.


----------



## Rigormortor

Found upstairs but not in a store. My son has a Killer Klowns mask. I never knew he had it. Well it is mine now.
He doesn't need it LOL  I do!!


----------



## theric85

Bought 30 1x2x8's and 15 pieces of 1/2'' pvc pipe to start collecting for my fence.


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I haven't received any email on this yet but Buy Costumes has lowered some of the prices on Clearance and Sale items as of today, this afternoon I think. My Dark Knight costume (pictured above in thread orig $120) from Cyber Monday is now 11.23 less expense than what I paid. Only 15.00 now! Now have two on order. Two knights to guard the castle even better right? Really a great deal for CM and today. Still seeing a few sizes available. The Good Time Charlie jacket I had ordered previously is also marked down but the size I ordered is now sold out so I suspect there's only a limited number of costumes available at these prices. If you've participated in some of BC deep sales before you know how this goes...sometimes you have it in your cart and someone else clicks Buy before you and it's gone. Also picked up a Rogue pirate costume for 9.99. So heads up while there is still variety and sizes left.
> 
> BTW if your order totals $50 or more use Code chilly15 for an extra 15% off. Code expires 12/3 (Thurs) at 11:59 pm CST. It's posted at the top of the site.


Lucky for you they shipped it that quickly. i've ordered from them countless times over the years and usually got my order in less than a week of placing it. Last 2 times I ordered not so good. Had to post on their facebook page about 10 days after I placed an order and it still wasn't shipped. Shipped out next day so I received it about 2 days after that. Ordered again a few weeks ago and decided to pick up a pose and hold with the 25% while ordering a couple small clearance items. Got to me in a few days of ordering but sent me a pose and stay skeleton. My personal opinion with numerous reasons aside but I don't care for them and never would have ordered it. Sent them an e-mail asking to exchange or return and they never responded. I'm seeing this company's CS is starting to go the way of Sears (Kmart), Grandin Road etc. If you take the time to check their facebook page before they delete all the comments you'll see numerous complaints. How many people are happy with their merchandise is not what Customer Service is all about, it's their response when there's a problem and their page was filled with a lot of unhappy people. Guess I've usually been lucky and never had a problem before. It's a shame really as I always had excellent service in the past.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe, you weren't the only HF member to have issues recently. I know Moony1 did too. I haven't had any issues thankfully apart from waiting for a pre-order item to come in and ship (longer than expected, but it did) and let's hope that their management listened to customer complaints and took care of whatever problems they had including staff (thinking Moony's experience). I know the software end of things for them got changed, new look to the website and invoicing and emails--all new look. I've ordered from them for years now and it would be sad to feel the company has changed. I'll let you guys know what happens with my recent orders with them for point of reference. 

I do like that they are a company who seems to be decent with letting you know an item is low in stock. I ordered from Lowes a little while ago and after taking my order and all my personal info they later cancelled my order saying it wasn't available. 


Anyway back to halloween items, @@Dawnski posted about the Digital Cyborg mask they had and I thought people interested in that might also find their Clearance Beating Heart Zombie Morphsuit worth a look for $15.00. Only 3 left in stock now (large). I ended up ordering one and plan to use it as a prop in my mad lab along with the cyborg masks. This guy will be on the table (with heart beating for the kids to see) awaiting his cyborg parts. Here's the link to it:

http://www.buycostumes.com/p/806727/beating-heart-zombie-morphsuit?rt=recentlyViewed&pp= **Sold Out by 11am Sunday










Here's the manufacturer's webpage for that suit for additional information on it and to see how the beating heart looks:

http://www.morphsuits.com/beating-heart-imorph-digital-zombie-morphsuit

I did have another item in my cart, was ordering 2--all they showed left for that item in that size, and spent too much time looking around before placing the order and missed out on one of them. Ended up ordering a different size for the sold out one so hope it works out with my prop making...kind of liked them both the same size but no one but me would notice probably. I'd much rather find out at order time that something sold out than get a cancellation later and it did give me the opportunity to order something else at that point.


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer

I bought this stuff at the Dollar General after Halloween was over:


----------



## Rigormortor

Yep I hit up the dollar stores too and get some good stuff.... im storing everything in my basement in boxes and containers......
I like the lights you got. The haunted house one is cool


----------



## Rigormortor

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have The Haunted House too. It's a fun record for kids to sit and listen to, like in a candle lit room or campfire setting. Bought mine years ago off ebay or amazon I think. Sure I paid a bit more for it than you did . I had to chuckle thinking that a pawn shop had halloween records. Nice find.


I also picked up a 3 LP set of Christmas records. I went back to browse through their box of 45's..... the lady said give me $10 for the whole box....
I was like ok, got over 130 records for the $10..... love vinyl


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cloe, you weren't the only HF member to have issues recently. I know Moony1 did too. I haven't had any issues thankfully apart from waiting for a pre-order item to come in and ship (longer than expected, but it did) and let's hope that their management listened to customer complaints and took care of whatever problems they had including staff (thinking Moony's experience). I know the software end of things for them got changed, new look to the website and invoicing and emails--all new look. I've ordered from them for years now and it would be sad to feel the company has changed. I'll let you guys know what happens with my recent orders with them for point of reference.
> 
> I do like that they are a company who seems to be decent with letting you know an item is low in stock. I ordered from Lowes a little while ago and after taking my order and all my personal info they later cancelled my order saying it wasn't available.
> 
> 
> Anyway back to halloween items, @@Dawnski posted about the Digital Cyborg mask they had and I thought people interested in that might also find their Clearance Beating Heart Zombie Morphsuit worth a look for $15.00. Only 3 left in stock now (large). I ended up ordering one and plan to use it as a prop in my mad lab along with the cyborg masks. This guy will be on the table (with heart beating for the kids to see) awaiting his cyborg parts. Here's the link to it:
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/p/806727/beating-heart-zombie-morphsuit?rt=recentlyViewed&pp= **Sold Out by 11am Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the manufacturer's webpage for that suit for additional information on it and to see how the beating heart looks:
> 
> http://www.morphsuits.com/beating-heart-imorph-digital-zombie-morphsuit
> 
> I did have another item in my cart, was ordering 2--all they showed left for that item in that size, and spent too much time looking around before placing the order and missed out on one of them. Ended up ordering a different size for the sold out one so hope it works out with my prop making...kind of liked them both the same size but no one but me would notice probably. I'd much rather find out at order time that something sold out than get a cancellation later and it did give me the opportunity to order something else at that point.


Well I actually ordered a costume last week that said they had 9 in stock when I placed the order. Just got a notification today that it was cancelled due to it being out of stock. E-mail header literally says Order update due to inventory issues from Buy Costumes with a refund amount. I would have ordered a different size had I known it when I placed the order last week. And still no reply to my e-mail about sending the wrong item last order.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hmm... I have received shipping info on all of my orders except for the order of which the morphsuit was part of. Status says Processing. Same might happen to me I guess. That order was placed Friday last week after shipping had gone out for the day, so I think I will know my order/item status by midnight tonight. 

Well that was crappy for you. Which costume was it? And here I thought they had a pretty good grasp of their online inventory compared to actual warehouse numbers. If the costume is still available in another size that would work for you (I buy mine for props mostly so have a lot of flexibility), I'd call Customer Service explain what happened and ask if you can get the other size for the same price you would have paid. Do you have a printout showing when you ordered there were 9 left? Might help when talking to them. As I mentioned above I went to order 2 Large sized same costumes and went to check out to pay, it said there was only qty 1 left. That did allow me to quickly update my order to reflect 1 Large one and 1 Medium one. Those costumes BTW are part of the morphsuit order so curious to see what ends up being shipped. This costume has completely sold out in all sizes now. Once these sales start, orders get placed pretty quickly. I was told sometime ago they process the orders by time received and then if they get the approval for the credit card. 

I'm waiting for UPS to show up today with 2 of my orders placed during Cyber Monday last week. I had placed both in the morning, chose standard delivery ($2 more than economy) and was promised a delivery date of today. One costume shipped like immediately (ground) and the other I think I got the shipping notice that night or next day. Interestingly the later package promised the same day as the first when I ordered it but was noted by UPS as shipping 2nd Day Air, not Ground like the first package. First time I had notice that happening. 2 more orders due on Wedneday and not sure about this last one yet.


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hmm... I have received shipping info on all of my orders except for the order of which the morphsuit was part of. Status says Processing. Same might happen to me I guess. That order was placed Friday last week after shipping had gone out for the day, so I think I will know my order/item status by midnight tonight.
> 
> Well that was crappy for you. Which costume was it? And here I thought they had a pretty good grasp of their online inventory compared to actual warehouse numbers. If the costume is still available in another size that would work for you (I buy mine for props mostly so have a lot of flexibility), I'd call Customer Service explain what happened and ask if you can get the other size for the same price you would have paid. Do you have a printout showing when you ordered there were 9 left? Might help when talking to them. As I mentioned above I went to order 2 Large sized same costumes and went to check out to pay, it said there was only qty 1 left. That did allow me to quickly update my order to reflect 1 Large one and 1 Medium one. Those costumes BTW are part of the morphsuit order so curious to see what ends up being shipped. This costume has completely sold out in all sizes now. Once these sales start, orders get placed pretty quickly. I was told sometime ago they process the orders by time received and then if they get the approval for the credit card.
> 
> I'm waiting for UPS to show up today with 2 of my orders placed during Cyber Monday last week. I had placed both in the morning, chose standard delivery ($2 more than economy) and was promised a delivery date of today. One costume shipped like immediately (ground) and the other I think I got the shipping notice that night or next day. Interestingly the later package promised the same day as the first when I ordered it but was noted by UPS as shipping 2nd Day Air, not Ground like the first package. First time I had notice that happening. 2 more orders due on Wedneday and not sure about this last one yet.


I placed the order within about 5 minutes of getting the sale notification. Being on the East coast it was fairly early morning. This is the one I ordered originally. Got a large for a witch costume thinking she shouldn't be too thin with all the children she consumes lol. Like you, size is not an issue and I would have ordered the medium if I knew. Site said 9 left and quickly went down to 6. Beginning to think after that tree face fiasco as they sent mine that some how they pick and choose who gets them (?) 

Wicked - Elphaba Defy Gravity Dress
In Stock	
1

240372

$15.00

$12.75
Just noticed quite a few well over $100.00 on e-bay. They probably got mine for The $13 and change i was refunded.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe I tried to look up the costume but it no longer comes up on BC when I search. Several of the costumes I ordered have been taken down too once sold out. I did a search by the costume name on google and found something that BC had up that had been listed as Discontinued (apparently saved to web before it was removed from their website). That was a _really nice_ costume. Loved the corset-like top and angled sequin detailing on the bottom. Not sure what it originally sold for but I can see why people jumped on it. Gee and to think you were hours awake before me too (west coast) and still missed out on something at the beginning of the sale. 

I kind of doubt they (or any large company especially) play games with who gets what. Pretty sure the orders are all computerized and the files just get sent to the warehouse once the credit card payments have been processed and approved. I've been shut out of a few sales/clearance items myself from various online places (Lillian Vernon who I will never order from again, GrandinRoad, BuyCostumes). Lillian Vernon actually sent me a notice it had actually _shipped_ and then it got cancelled. That one blew my mind. I've been annoyed to call a few times to ask what exactly happened when my order went through and then got cancelled. One time I think it was Spiegels I had ordered a clearance fiber optic tree from, said when they went to check the box before shipping it was missing the base. Didn't have any more stock when they got to my order. When I ordered there were a number listed as available. I think one BuyCostume ladies pirate costume with hat with camera was cancelled because they told me the camera was missing (actually pushed that call to the manager of the warehouse). Also have been told in the past that sometimes sized stock gets put in the wrong bin and when pulled for shipping the error is caught as they double check the package with the order description. I can see stocking mistakes happening in that case and poor quality control on checking returns. Never did get any kind of explanation from LV however. Really sorry it happened to you this go round.

Oh BTW I once asked someone's Customer Service whether ordering by phone got the order in sooner than ordering by web and was told no. In some cases it might even get in later because the 24-hour call center I reached after hours would batch the order and send in at the end of their shift. Sure every company is different how they handle it. 

Well as I was typing this UPS pulled up and my two orders arrived. Said I would report back on it. Everything was fine and the Dark Knight castle costume is very nice as well as the Good Time Charlie jacket, hat and bow tie costume. Forgot I ended up ordering the jacket in an XL as the LG was sold out and have to say the XL is pretty big. Last I looked they still had the jacket in a XXL so imagine that one being very roomy. Have no idea how true the sizing is for a real life person. The 6 rats (still available last I looked) all arrived. They look very much like the ones I bought from Big Lots years ago but are slightly different I think. Still very nice. Haven't taken the wigs or the apron costume out of the packaging yet. 

I just checked and my last order looks like everything shipped today and I have a tracking number. Not expecting that until end of the week.


----------



## Caroluna

I ordered three of the Elphaba Defying Gravity costumes on Friday and they all arrived yesterday. They are fabulous. Since the retail price was $199.00 and I got them for $15.00 each less a 15% coupon, I am beyond thrilled. Since my daughter, my son's girlfriend and I are all huge fans of Wicked, I got one for each of us.


----------



## Cloe

Ouch...About that pick and choose GOS. I ordered mine around 8:30-9:00 am EST Friday morning. Mine hasn't shipped yet as far as I know either.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

UPS just delivered 2 of my BC orders at 7:45pm...must be a busy Xmas delivery season! Won't open up the costumes until tomorrow but did want to say that I think the Cyborg full head mask is a great buy. 

It's kind of late to play around with anything now and take photos tonight but will do so tomorrow. I decided to mention the Cyborg mask in particular tonight because when I looked online now they are showing 9 left so they might go fast. I picked up 2 of them and will create some sort of statis chamber for them to be in (head only visible thru a window) and I think the moving cyborg eyeball will look cool looking out at the kids. Would have been cool with a whole row of them but 2 should work just as well.

http://www.buycostumes.com/p/808676/digital-cyborg-latex-mask


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's the BuyCostumes Clearance, full-head Cyborg mask. Haven't played with adding the phone yet. The phone slips in a slit at the top of the armor area on the outside of the mask. At night I think it will look really cool with the eye lit. Both of my cyborg masks had the fabric pockets well adhered on the inside and the fabric is padded so if you chose to wear the mask, you'd have some cushioning from the phone at your head. BTW this is a latex mask. I have latex issues, the smell bothers me and I can taste the odor on my tongue if that makes sense. No different than other latex masks I own so I try to wear gloves when I handle and always wash my hands well. For $15 this is quite a nice mask. Retails for $60. Thanks again Dawnski for the heads up, never would have thought to order it without your mention.

























Checked out my costumes this morning and very happy on that end too so far. The Dark Knight cowl on my Cyber Monday order was missing from the packaging, however the second DK costume that arrived yesterday was complete. I called BC when I got the first one to tell them about the missing part and they promptly offered to refunded me some of my money back. I thought that was completely fair as I really wanted to keep the rest of the costume and will just have to use it without a head piece. Not a biggie although I was a bit disappointed. So glad to see the second one arrived complete. Have 2 more coming so keeping my fingers crossed as it sold out already. Should give me a nice castle scene.

I also received the Rogue Pirate costume and very pleased with that one too. $9.99 and still available last I checked.

12/14 -- received last order from them on Monday and apart from the issue with missing cowl, everything else was fine and arrived promptly. Hubby answered phone the other night and it was an automated customer satisfaction survey from them probably generated by the missing item and credit. Based on my orders, they have done well by me and all my orders were deeply discounted clearance items that I'm sure they didn't make much money on. BTW I live in an area where UPS seems to pass off a lot of my orders to USPS SurePost when the shipping is economy, so on these BC orders I paid the extra $2 for standard shipping and every order was delivered by UPS and no hand off time to the post office either. Guess this is one of the disadvantages to living in a semi-rural area. SurePost hand-off also added an extra day to my wait time, except they do deliver on Saturday if delivery happens to fall on the weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Took a few tries but managed to locate in my halloween storage this Terminator Power Fist arm I picked up at Goodwill a few years back hoping to find the right time to use. Just liked the look and possibilities of it at the time. Think it will work well with the Cyborg masks and the morph suit as part of a robotics mad lab. Should be able to carve some additional foam arms and such to have laying around the lab. Has anyone done a similar theme already? Curious how it turned out. This might turn out to be my theme for this year. Still undecided since I did a brain research lab this year and kind of similar theme. Enjoy switching it up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Gee not many people picking up stuff for halloween with the holidays almost upon us I guess. Kind of quiet here on the forum in general. Maybe Santa will bring a few things people can share.

Most of the costumes I recently picked up on clearance at BuyCostumes have sold out. However, since this costume is still available on their site at the clearance price and available in a few sizes, I thought I would post a picture of the main costume piece in case anyone is looking for something like this. There's also a 15% off no min. discount thru 12/20 (jolly15). I'm pretty happy with it especially for $10 (8.50 with code now). It's called "Thirteenth Fairy" and definitely looks like an outfit Maleficent would wear although not a licensed Disney costume. I'm planning on a halloween second floor castle window display, with the lady's raised arms outstretched high in front, touching the window looking out at the ToTs, and with one of those fire and ice lights behind it. Here's the dress.










I thought the dress construction looked good, and it's a nice weight of polyester with a little thickness to it; but since it's an off-the-shoulder dress it could use some inside dress straps to at least hold the dress on a hanger and on my prop. I'll probably stitch some straps into it. The purple neck trim and front piping is a shimmery fabric and dresses it up a bit. Photos of the entire costume front and back are on the website (additional listing for plus size as well).


----------



## spookydave

I've been "instructed to please hold off until at least February" to buy any Halloween stuff, hahaha , so I guess I will...


----------



## Rigormortor

spookydave said:


> I've been "instructed to please hold off until at least February" to buy any Halloween stuff, hahaha , so I guess I will...


Im waiting till after Xmas to buy stuff..... was thinking of stronger foggers etc.... im still building props, started in November.
I set up a shop in my basement to work on stuff for when it gets really cold out this winter....


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

Spazm
View attachment 271712


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Some Goodwill finds*

Found this little ghost with a witch hat holding a pumpkin pail that is sad with tears running down. Then I have 3 pumpkins it also is a candle holder. Then I have another candle holder with 2 ghost in front of a fence and also has a moon and tombstone. The last one it 2 happy ghost candle holders I might of payed 4 to 5 bucks for them all.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

I couldn't buy them since they're not out yet, but the USPS is issuing their first ever Halloween stamps. They're jack o' lanterns! I don't know when they'll be issued out (sometime this year), but I'll be first in line to get them. They'll get a loving spot on my bookshelf next to my Universal Monster stamps!

love these!


----------



## ichasiris

My aunt sent me a $25 gift card to Barnes and Noble for Christmas, so I went yesterday and bought a book called The World's Most Haunted Hospitals: True-Life Paranormal Encounters in Asylums, Hospitals and Institutions by Richard Estep.

My Halloween theme this past year was already asylum themed, but I bought it for future videos for my YouTube channel


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

I went into Bath and Body Works for their after-Xmas sale yesterday, and found tons of Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin stuff, along with some Halloween items. Got a bunch for under $10. Made my day


----------



## Paint It Black

These Edison light strands were in the after-Christmas clearance today at Walmart for $2.46 each. Great for the Mad Lab!


----------



## RCIAG

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> I couldn't buy them since they're not out yet, but the USPS is issuing their first ever Halloween stamps. They're jack o' lanterns! I don't know when they'll be issued out (sometime this year), but I'll be first in line to get them. They'll get a loving spot on my bookshelf next to my Universal Monster stamps!
> 
> love these!


This is so cool! Thanks for the very early heads up!!


----------



## offmymeds

found this guy at goodwill 









and my cousin gave me these for Christmas.......my relatives know me so well


----------



## coxboy316

Haven't posted on here in a while about anything I found. But found this little guy today. I thought it was made of plaster but it is made of foam. It was only $1.99 so I said why not.


----------



## Windborn

Found an awesome spider at Goodwill today. He's huge (see the pup for scale lol) and his eyes light up. The body is stuffed plush, the legs have heavy duty thick wire in the (you really have to work to bend them) and the head is heavy vinyl. No idea where he was sold originally but he is mine now!

Edit: found her on Amazon! Retail there is $70 - and I only paid $11


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nothing as great as that gigantic spider! and not really looking for anything today but I did stop in a ROSS. Hadn't been in one in quite a while, since Halloween. Couldn't pass up two clearanced blood red satin sheet sets for most likely vampire projects. Full and Queen material for $11. Don't think I could have bought as much satin as this even in a clearance bin at a fabric shop.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool finds everyone. I love the huge spider. I picked up 5 or so of them at Goodwill this year. They were not that nice and no light up eyes, but they were very big. They were $5 each I think and several had the metal showing at the end of the legs but I used them outside and just bent the legs to attach to our brick. Pretty cool effect with little effort.

GOS, that is a cool find. I found about 8 yards of heavy real velvet material last summer at a garage sale for cheap. I also got about that amount in the dark green velvet too. Not sure what I will do with the green yet, but I sent the red to booswife02 for her vampire lair.

Coxboy, love that skeleton prop. it is very cool looking and will be great in a cemetery. PIB, very nice addition to a lab. Off my meds, love love that owl and the heads are so useful. I still am in your debt for sending me some this year!!!


----------



## Rigormortor

Found the Demon skull on a string and when walking my dogs next door which is an abandoned house..... I looked on the ground and
there was this small skull just sitting there. Weird, now I have to find a prop to use it on.


----------



## dawnski

Glad to hear it wasn't a real skull! LOL



Rigormortor said:


> Found the Demon skull on a string and when walking my dogs next door which is an abandoned house..... I looked on the ground and
> there was this small skull just sitting there. Weird, now I have to find a prop to use it on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 272202


----------



## Saki.Girl

I bought 3 of these trees


----------



## MorganaMourning

Saki.Girl - That tree is awesome. Mind telling me where you found it?? Thanks.


----------



## ooojen

MorganaMourning said:


> Saki.Girl - That tree is awesome. Mind telling me where you found it?? Thanks.


 It looks like she didn't see your question yet, but you can get them from Victorian Trading Company -- less than half price while they last.
http://www.victoriantradingco.com/search.asp?q=groaning+guss
I just got that Peeping Thomas prop from them. It's a little cheaply made, but it can be reworked, and isn't bad for the sale price.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ooojen said:


> It looks like she didn't see your question yet, but you can get them from Victorian Trading Company -- less than half price while they last.
> http://www.victoriantradingco.com/search.asp?q=groaning+guss
> I just got that Peeping Thomas prop from them. It's a little cheaply made, but it can be reworked, and isn't bad for the sale price.


thanks i was busy yep that is where i got it. 
I love them i all ready had one i bought off line here from someone and love it i have been looking for over a year wanted more never seen them go on sale till now so i ordered 4 that i have all ready and i just ordered 3 more so i will have 8 total want to pick up 2 more so i have 10 want to create my own spooky forest cemetery

i also got the headless lady to can not remember her name off hand


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

_The Deadly Mantis_ old movie poster I had ordered off of ebay arrived today. Thinking of doing a drive-in movie haunt to play off of it and making a giant Mantis as inspired by Attic Hatch's 2015 haunt.


----------



## Hilda

ooojen said:


> It looks like she didn't see your question yet, but you can get them from Victorian Trading Company -- less than half price while they last.
> http://www.victoriantradingco.com/search.asp?q=groaning+guss
> I just got that Peeping Thomas prop from them. It's a little cheaply made, but it can be reworked, and isn't bad for the sale price.


Thank you so much for the heads up on the sale at Victorian Trading Company. I love that so much about the forum. People being so generous with their time and information. Upon ooojen's recommendation last week, I took a look and found some items on sale that I liked.

I too got the Peeping Thomas prop. I agree with ooojen, it is not the best well made prop I've seen, but for the sale price. I am happy enough. Going to give him a new role in our haunted inn. Not sure what to do with him quite yet.










I got the prop called Volatile Violet's Head. It's very obvious this is kind of a knockoff of GR's Venetian Victoria. There are too many touches to be coincidence. I want to be careful here in my review, but this is the poorest made of this type of prop I've bought yet. I have plans to rework her, but as is. It could be very disappointing if you have high expectations. There is no comparison to the GR version. Barely any fabric, and it's the super cheap kind of lining fabric. No hands. The head flops over left and right and the face leans towards the floor every time it triggers. For the photo I had to shove it in the arm, but as soon as she triggered the head flopped back out. Face down. Just not good to me. The shoulders are tiny. Not at all life-size woman size. The pole is very similar to the one on the GR prop. The description says she has 'desperate wails'. No. It's a lie. Her soundtrack is the identical one to some witches I have bought. She cackles and talks in an old witch voice. Same exact phrases as the witches I have from the same company, which don't necessarily go with her 'backstory'. Someone as beautiful as this would not have this voice at all. I'm going to try to disconnect the voice. I feel bad being so negative, I just want anyone else to know what they are getting for their money. I can't say she is not 'worth it' because I am reworking her into a new prop. But as is, she does not begin to compare to Venetian Victoria (which I know, is more money). So I'll just put this out there. You can decide how you feel about it. Her hair is awful, her dress is too thin BUT her face is very pretty! So there's that going for her.










OK so here's a pleasant surprise. I got this wreath on clearance for $6.99. I thought why not. Well, it's actually kind of cute! LOL
I originally was going to just toss it in my DOTD scene outside, but it's growing on me. The skulls have weird eyelashes and lipstick on them. haha
I'm really liking it.










Last item from Victorian Trading. Does anyone know offhand if there is an individual thread for VT Co? I can post these things in there.
Sorry about the snake and owl, they are not from there. They are a present from my son, but the little Book of Spells was on sale at VT Co. I really like it! It's got lots of fun facts inside. I like the cover as a prop too.


----------



## Rigormortor

Very cool Hilda!!! This reminds me I have to run into my downstairs workshop and do some work to the
cemetery pillars on working on. Building 8 of them. Have 6 done now.


----------



## Jeepers

Found this on EvilBay and made them an offer.They accepted and I got for less than half of what they are originally at Into The Fire where it was originally made. 221963072600. Please look at this. It is so cool! I think you will have to type in the number to find it. I'm not sure. Just tried that to find out what you would have to do and you do have to type it in or copy and paste will do it too. It is so cool! By the way, I have big fingers! lol. I love all the stuff people are finding! Good goin' everyone.


----------



## Vex_Nightshade

Great finds, I love the peeping thomas. The violet head is the one they use on the "white woman" prop I got in The Range as well. Seems they get about.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So going along with what seems like might turn out to be my theme this year of Monster drive-in/theater, I found this sale adult inflatable costume of Godzilla. 

http://www.buycostumes.com/p/806882/godzilla-deluxe-adult-inflatable-costume

Good price on it, and when I put it in my cart last night and got to the payment section, there was already a code from before? applied?? without my entering one. Has this ever happened to anyone else? It's not a current code from what I could tell so scratching my head but placed my order and instead of the 10% code I was going to use, received 20% off, so the costume only cost me $32 instead of $36. I placed a few orders from them around xmas time when they had their big year-end clearance sale and wonder if the code was from then and somehow stayed in my cart. This Godzilla costume got great reviews so hope I like it as well as the reviewers. They've already shipped it out so ordering kind of off-season can be really quick. Being inflatable it has a much more menacing look to it. Looks like there are still more in stock btw. A few ToTers this past year had inflatable costumes. This is my first one and in general they are in the $80-90+ range so this is a good sale price on them.

*Interesting. They have raised the price on the costume by $10 as of today 1/12. Instead of $39.99 it is now $49.99. Looks like I caught it at the best time on sale. Still a good deal if you check against other places carrying it. My tracking says I'll have it on Friday. Speaking of "monsters" they still have their adult TRex costume (standard and XL) listed for $39.99 although it's not inflatable: http://www.buycostumes.com/p/809428/jurassic-world-adult-t-rex-costume


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I like your Spell book Hilda. Saw it when I checked them out last week. I have Peeping Thomas and love him just for his face alone. I suspect he is a made-for-Victorian Trading Company prop. It would have been nice if he had a body but he's unique and workable and he was intended to only be a head and upper torso window prop so can't fault them on that. Pretty much the standard construction you see more and more these days. I love that his face goes well with my GR/OTC props.


----------



## printersdevil

Jeepers here is a clickable link for your prop or at lease the one with that number. Jeepers prop This is very cool.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I like your Spell book Hilda. Saw it when I checked them out last week. I have Peeping Thomas and love him just for his face alone. I suspect he is a made-for-Victorian Trading Company prop. It would have been nice if he had a body but he's unique and workable and he was intended to only be a head and upper torso window prop so can't fault them on that. Pretty much the standard construction you see more and more these days. I love that his face goes well with my GR/OTC props.


I agree he is worth it for the face alone! I am going to rework him somehow into a life-size prop. I just haven't decided what yet. He's very handsome. RIP Bowie.


----------



## dawnski

Bought a crab trap with the hopes of turning this into a Bat signal.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

printersdevil said:


> Jeepers here is a clickable link for your prop or at lease the one with that number. Jeepers prop This is very cool.



Yeah I just found this out


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Found this at a local thrift store for $3, stands about 91/2 inches tall and has a light inside and the candle he's holding, it's cute and a bit retro.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Sorry don't know how to delete post.


----------



## ichasiris

I got some stuff on Amazon that's on its way.....

Ouija Board pillow cases
Lost Boys Poster
and a book called The Dead Roam the Earth: True Stories of the Paranormal from Around the World

Super excited


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I can definitely see that crab trap becoming a bat signal Dawnski! and that Boo ghost is really cute Stringy_Jack.

A gray alien mask from Halloween Asylum arrived today. Love it. Also like that HA was able to add FedEx economy service to their shipping choices. I'm across country from HA and it took almost the full 10 days to get here (actually the tracking took it through a bunch of cities across the country which I kind of laughed at, but it was my least expensive option and not like I needed it immediately). It arrived in perfect shape and I'm so happy to have seen it on sale on their website when I did. Turns out it was the last gray alien one they had listed on sale. I've bought so many great masks from them over the past few years. Depending on what you are looking for they still have some nice masks on sale btw.

I have a Godzilla inflatable costume coming on Friday and am looking forward to seeing that one in person.


----------



## Bethany

Went thrifting yesterday & picked up a few things.
Got an anniverary clock for $3. I only buy them for the base and glass domes; 3 pkgs. of Instant lead for use on potion bottles & boxes; a glass bell dome for $1 & a glass pedestal cake plate. 
Last week at flea market I bought one of those open books for $1 and a horizontal 4 plate plate rack for $5. Going to use it for our house address for the front and think I'll do skeletons or gargoyles on the plates with the numbers.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have a Godzilla inflatable costume coming on Friday and am looking forward to seeing that one in person.


My husband wore the inflatable T-Rex for Halloween. It was a riot!! Although, he had the inside saturated with condensation and could not see out of it by the end of the parade. It was awkward for him to wear, but he had a blast.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Now that you mention it I recall a photo on your haunt thread of him in costume with one of your sons. He looked great and I was LOL when I saw it. If my husband would wear the Godzilla costume I would be so delighted. I think it's going on a padded skeleton though...unless I decide to don it myself LOL. I wonder if it will fit through our wooden fence gate. Would be fun to hide behind the fence and after the kids have gotten their candy and are leaving, Godzilla comes out and sends them down the driveway. hmmm.


Costume arrived as expected and can't wait to try it on. Have to find batteries for the power pack and then hopefully the fan will work when I turn it on--kind of important feature there. I think I'm going to need a dry day to put it on outside as with it's tail extended it's going to be a big suit (figures we're suppose to get rain all day tomorrow--anxious now that it's been delivered). Also need to see if I can get through that fence gate! .


----------



## nosefuratyou

Today I bought a dozen stryrofoam heads and 25 pounds of Sculptamold. Fun is on the horizon.


----------



## Kenneth

I found this really cool metallic skull and a pillar candle pedestal 
At HomeGoods today! I'm planning on giving the pedestal a paint makeover
and wrap a rubber cobra around the base.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Found a beaker collection at the Goodwill, and a few hazmat suits for our Breaking Bad Themed party this year!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just got back from my old reliable fleamarket, I'm back in prop hunting mode after a little break because of the Christmas holiday but from here on out, it's prop hunting.
Got this Wonder Horse, guy started at $15, I didn't even initiate negotiations, I was just looking at him and kept going down, $12, then $10, boom, sold! I like his distressed look, it even looks ghostly, so I'm going to leave it alone, going to sit a zombie child on it. Next up is this animated clown, balloon lights up and clown wheels around back and forth then circles around, got him for $3.00, it's circa 1991, I will use it in my clown display.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Scorpion that horse is fabulous. What a deal! Agree, he already looks kind of ghostly LOL.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Scorpion that horse is fabulous. What a deal! Agree, he already looks kind of ghostly LOL.


Thanks GoS, I have a zombie babies and Creeped out dolls, want to sit one of them on him or fabricate some spooky kid to sit on top. I've always wanted a Carousel but it's hard to find these, well at least I already have one and at least three more to go, lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Love that horse Scorpion64 ! your right it does look ghostly. The clown is a great find as well, I hate the little buggers but he looks great.


----------



## nosefuratyou

The horse would sure look good with some spooky glowing eyes. Nice find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

It's rainy and dreary, hubby had to go into work for a few hours and Ghost wants to play. I've been sitting here looking at this huge full body Godzilla costume that arrived from BuyCostumes yesterday and I couldn't wait any longer. Wanted to see if it fit....










It does! Fun!! The ankles and head have an elastic opening...to help keep the air in the body area I am assuming when inflated. Haven't gone through that stage yet. Kind of helpful to have someone around to zip you in since the zipper is in the back. The tail is HUGE! Inflation will have to wait until I can go outside. Here's another selfie photo I managed to take using my claws.










And here's what the costume will look like inflated. They did improve the feet area from this photo so it looks like the feet have claws. Very pleased and I think Movie Monsters will end up being our theme this year. Hubby has been watching me work on the layout and he likes it. He was surprised I was volunteering to step in as Godzilla...and relieved I didn't ask him I think LOL. Very cool costume. Probably more photos later when I can go outside and terrorize the neighbors LOL.










Here's my haunt layout More or less: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ramming-haunt-layouts-freehand-sketching.html


----------



## RCIAG

Oh nooooo....you had to post this & now I know I gotta tell our friend who loves kaiju about this.


----------



## McBernes

That's a great costume! It mademe think of a scene from the movie One Crazy Summer with John Cusack, Demi Moore, and Bobcat Goldthwaite. It's where Bobcat puts on a Godzilla costume and some guy accidentally throws a lit cigar down the mouth of the costume. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks disembodiedvoice and nosferatyou....well I guess I'm kicking off the new year with a bang, not resting on my laurels or satisfied with my awesome wonder horse score, I went and scoured CL for some props and what did I find? Something I've been pining for, an antique wheelchair, contacted the guy, he wanted $75, I didn't have the cash but took a chance and asked if he would barter, he said yes, I took him stuff that he liked and we closed the deal, I also got a highchair from the 50s...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

McBernes said:


> That's a great costume! It mademe think of a scene from the movie One Crazy Summer with John Cusack, Demi Moore, and Bobcat Goldthwaite. It's where Bobcat puts on a Godzilla costume and some guy accidentally throws a lit cigar down the mouth of the costume. Hilarity ensues.


LOL. Must remember to post a sign then saying No Smoking!


----------



## creepymagic

McBernes said:


> That's a great costume! It mademe think of a scene from the movie One Crazy Summer with John Cusack, Demi Moore, and Bobcat Goldthwaite. It's where Bobcat puts on a Godzilla costume and some guy accidentally throws a lit cigar down the mouth of the costume. Hilarity ensues.


That was my favorite scene in the movie and it had some great scenes, here it is on youtube. 

https://youtu.be/JfVCZyeVfbo

Also I picked up a couple skeleton band members to add to our 2015 skeleton band. Got these at Past Tense in Lapeer MI.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for posting the link. I checked out the video link just now, thought maybe I had seen the movie when McBernes mentioned it, but didn't. I would have definitely remembered that clip. Hilarious! I so remember all those monster movies back when I was a kid. What a great scene stepping on the real estate development diorama. Was that George Burns that threw the cigar in the Godzilla costume? I do remember him smoking cigars when he was alive. 

I hope to add sound to my Godzilla, and am pursuing that angle, but definitely skipping any smoke or fog .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> Oh nooooo....you had to post this & now I know I gotta tell our friend who loves kaiju about this.


BTW RCIAG today I received a 2012 DVD off ebay I had ordered called "_Men In Suits_" and just finished watching it. It's about the people who have worn the creature costumes over the years and it was fascinating. There's actually a rather lengthy interview with Haruo Nakajima who was Godzilla and many other kaiju creatures over the years. If your friend hasn't seen this DVD before, they might really enjoy it. Lots of creature actors interviewed from those playing apes to aliens. Many clips from various movies involved. I originally had found it when I was looking to see what else I could find on Bob Burns who loved playing gorillas. I had recently ordered and enjoyed the "_Beast Wishes_" DVD about Bob and Kathy Burns, about their contributions and life in the sci fi/special effects industry so that was my jumping off point for all of this. 

Here's a trailer from _Men in Suits_:


----------



## RCIAG

Ooo I look for that!! THANKS! 

I love all those kaiju movies too. In fact there was a King Kong one on Svengoolie on Saturday nite, King Kong Escapes & Nakajima played Kong. Kong vs. Mechani-Kong. Kong looked horrible but that was the point of the thing, the guy-in-the-suit is so much better to me than CGI. There's a real art to it.


----------



## nosefuratyou

Ghost of Spookie
I see in your layout you have a giant mantis. Do you actually have one or will you make it. Love to see it either way. 
Maybe you could have a flying Mothra and the two tiny oriental girls too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> Ooo I look for that!! THANKS!
> 
> I love all those kaiju movies too. In fact there was a King Kong one on Svengoolie on Saturday nite, King Kong Escapes & Nakajima played Kong. Kong vs. Mechani-Kong. Kong looked horrible but that was the point of the thing, the guy-in-the-suit is so much better to me than CGI. There's a real art to it.


Sounds like you get a better grade of Saturday night horror movies than we do then! Last night when my DVD finished playing, the tuner was set to KOFY20 (SFBay) and they were airing "_The Blood Creature_" on Creepy Kofy Movietime (11pm-1am). They never announce what movies they will be showing and they don't appear in any guide I could find so if you miss the title in the beginning it's challenging to know what you're watching sometimes. Some good stuff though. Remember one time tracking the movie title down using the ending credits with actor names and the copyright date. Liked the movie, something about a witch. I fell asleep before actually getting a good look at last night's creature. 

Anyway I don't want to ruin anything from "_Men In Suits_" but learning about what kind of costume material they had back then when Godzilla was made, how things were shot, and hearing about some of the mishaps Nakajima had while wearing a suit while crushing something on the set were all very interesting. He was truly a dedicated actor let me tell you. Other actors discussed their suit challenges. Made me think about some of the upcoming challenges of wearing my own Godzilla costume although not even a comparison. 

The _MIS_ DVD also discussed the Jim Henson Creature shop challenges. It was nice that I had seen a number of the Henson set challenges recently on their version of "Face Off"-type show that aired recently. After that segment the focus was on what happened to the body suit industry and how things have improved since then. Really feel like I got a lot out of this DVD. Hope you can watch it at some point.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

nosefuratyou said:


> Ghost of Spookie
> I see in your layout you have a giant mantis. Do you actually have one or will you make it. Love to see it either way.
> Maybe you could have a flying Mothra and the two tiny oriental girls too.


Hope to build one! Attic Hatch posted a pretty useful tutorial on how he built a number of his gigantic Infestation creatures and The Mantis is one of them. I loved his snake too but would never have the yard space for him. Sometimes this spring I'll start collecting the PVC I'll need. We don't have a basement and have the typical filled Calif garage space so we'll have to construct him in our backyard and store him there until halloween. I can only imagine what the gardners will think when they see him...as well as my backyard neighbors LOL. I hope our Mantis turns out even remotely looking like Attic Hatch's. 

I'll post links to his haunt and tutorials below. Bob really was the inspiration for my creature feature monster movie theme.
Haunt -- http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/145041-2015-halloween-infestation.html
Mantis -- http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...-giant-mutant-mantis-prop-build-part-2-a.html
Snake -- http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/146106-50-ft-passive-snimated-snake.html


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost, that is a fum looking costume. how easy was it to walk in?
scorpion, cool looking wheel chair. makes me think of the movie the changling.
creepy magic, those are awesome band members.


----------



## RCIAG

Svengoolie is out of Chicago but I see him on MeTV & sometimes they list his show as "Svengoolie" & sometimes it's just the title of the movie which makes it hard to DVR it if you want to. 

Last nite I went from a Klaus Kinski movie on Comet, to Motel Hell on the same channel then to Svengooli with Kong & later since I could sleep I watched TCM Underground & they had Alice, Sweet Alice on.

Comet TV is fairly new to us but I love them though they tend to rerun the same movies for a month. Here's January's schedule. Some stuff is good, some campy, some bad, but it's becoming a fave for me. Except I don't like Outer Limits or Stargate much. It's the newer version of Outer Limits too which sucks.
http://comettv.com/Comet_Jan16_Schedule_v06.pdf


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hi Hallo, I didn't try walking in it since it wasn't inflated when I put it on and the Godzilla head kind of collapses on your head as a result blocking some of your vision. I pictured walking around, tripping on the tail and having to call hubby for help (honey, I've fallen and can't get up!--I'd never live that one down LOL). I think I'll be able to see out of it when it is inflated OK. The netting was open enough. 

I am wondering how it will be walking at night in our yard. We now have these new LED street lights and the yards are now very dark. So glad I can now have things in the shadows. Have to think about pathway lighting or spot lighting possibily. I'd like to trigger a colored spot focused on me as I'm emerging from behind the fence and should be able to do that with some remote controlled or motion triggered setup. The feet aren't bottom covered so you will walk in the costume with your own foot wear on. It has fabric claws that cover the top of your shoes. The tail is quite long and when inflated should be fun walking with. I can see walking and turning and having your tail strike things as you turn though. Wonder if you can topple thin foamboard buildings with the tail? Hmm.

Not of me, but found two good pictures of people in the inflated costume to give you an idea of how massive it looks. I think everyone will get a kick out of seeing it come towards the Drive-In movie vehicles. 

Godzilla 1
Godzilla 2


----------



## RCIAG

What if you're short? I'm 5'2", I"m afraid it wouldn't fit right. But I really wanna be the "guy-in-the-suit" only not a guy.

I'd totally do this all over town:


----------



## RCIAG

Oh jeez..went down the youtube rabbit hole...there's a T Rex costume like this too:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ROTFLOL. I'm always amazed people get startled by stuff like this during the day. Should be much better at night don't you think... Especially the TRex guy (don't care for the "window" they created for seeing but probably not so visible in the dark). Sure is fun to watch!

I was just going to post a video I had found of one of the Godzilla costumed guys in my photo link but don't need to now. That video you posted was more fun to watch...although it should have been set in Japantown San Francisco instead of Chinatown NYC.


----------



## RCIAG

OK I went for it since it was also 24% off for something with $4.99 shipping.

If I can't use it my husband or the friend will use it. 

I'll need to rig up something to play the Gojira sound though. My voice isn't deep enough to roar like him.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well RCIAG I didn't see that coming LOL! And their 25% off one item 1-day sale today helped I'm sure. Well welcome to the Kaiju Club! I think we are going to have so much fun with it. Hubby was laughing when I showed him the videos you posted. I've only done light costuming or makeup over the years and this will be the first time I'll be in a complete costume covering my face since I was a little kid with a plastic princess mask on. 

I think I might try making a 3D building out of foam board and construct a skyscraper, or I have some 1/4in fan fold blue sheathing I could use that would be longer (and taller building-wise) that might be better. Adding some of those little mini-battery light strings to it for lit windows would be easy with this thickness. If it works out well then go back and paint out details and maybe add a few more. Godzilla needs something other than little kids to tower over right? When Lowes was clearing out their Dow fanfold sheathing a year or two ago for another manufacturer I bought 2 or 3 bundles of it for like $5 each. Great deal I thought and I could fit in my car, and those 4 foot panel sections would work great. Here's what they look like on HD's site: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Owens-Co...hing-21UM/100320301?keyword=Fanfold+sheathing

I have no room to do this but can't you just see a huge lawn scene of Godzilla vs. TRex? Winner comes after the kids?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hubby was home today and we caught a break in the rain we're getting so got him to help me suit up. Did have a glitch with the battery pack not working to power the fan. One of the battery contacts wasn't making the required contact but he was able to fix it and suit up I did!

















And yes, Godzilla wears sandals LOL. I'm about 5'5" BTW and I think he fit pretty well. Some extra room in the legs if you are taller and maybe at the shoulder area but hard to say. The backside zipper could be longer to make getting it on and off a bit easier but I didn't have much trouble. The toughest part is getting the head part on. If you have long hair you'll want to ponytail it or something to make it easier on and off. It was fun wearing, and I will definitely practice some on walking and moving around. I could feel the inflated part pressing in the back at my knees and also at my elbows, so thinking movement will be a little restricted or slowed down. I could see pretty well but of course your view is restricted to the view out of the mouth. Didn't try passing through the gate in my layout. Forgot about it, darn. Next time.


----------



## RCIAG

Squee!! I can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## McBernes

We went to Michaels today and found that they had found a cool way to sell off Christmas odds and ends. They had stuffed their largest bags with a mix of fandom Christmas stuff and are selling them for $2 a bag. We grabbed a couple and came away with 3 styrofoam reindeer, 2 foam santa heads, 2 foam christmas trees, a foam snowman head, a 5gl woven felt basket, a coule of packs of Christmas cards, 4 Construct-a-saur sets (these are really cool, some thsnk you cards, and decorating odds and ends. The basket alone was originally priced at $35. Now that'sa bargain!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hubby was home today and we caught a break in the rain we're getting so got him to help me suit up. Did have a glitch with the battery pack not working to power the fan. One of the battery contacts wasn't making the required contact but he was able to fix it and suit up I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Godzilla wears sandals LOL. I'm about 5'5" BTW and I think he fit pretty well. Some extra room in the legs if you are taller and maybe at the shoulder area but hard to say. The backside zipper could be longer to make getting it on and off a bit easier but I didn't have much trouble. The toughest part is getting the head part on. If you have long hair you'll want to ponytail it or something to make it easier on and off. It was fun wearing, and I will definitely practice some on walking and moving around. I could feel the inflated part pressing in the back at my knees and also at my elbows, so thinking movement will be a little restricted or slowed down. I could see pretty well but of course your view is restricted to the view out of the mouth. Didn't try passing through the gate in my layout. Forgot about it, darn. Next time.


love to costume thanks for taking pics and sharing


----------



## Saki.Girl

McBernes said:


> We went to Michaels today and found that they had found a cool way to sell off Christmas odds and ends. They had stuffed their largest bags with a mix of fandom Christmas stuff and are selling them for $2 a bag. We grabbed a couple and came away with 3 styrofoam reindeer, 2 foam santa heads, 2 foam christmas trees, a foam snowman head, a 5gl woven felt basket, a coule of packs of Christmas cards, 4 Construct-a-saur sets (these are really cool, some thsnk you cards, and decorating odds and ends. The basket alone was originally priced at $35. Now that'sa bargain!


I have to go check this out  thanks for the heads up


----------



## dawnski

Some good finds today! Went to an estate sale and very happy to find Grandin Road Halloween merchandise. I picked up the Velma and Evander talking busts, mirror with a motion activated skeleton appearing, witch hands serving tray, vulture and two old fashioned style candles. Here's a video of the busts. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eIQ-n-YxkE


----------



## nosefuratyou

Lucky lucky. Were you one of the first to the sale or the only Halloweener? Nice haul. Velma and Evander really got a schtick going there. Imagine being able to record your own routine for them!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dawnski said:


> Some good finds today! Went to an estate sale and very happy to find Grandin Road Halloween merchandise. I picked up the Velma and Evander talking busts, mirror with a motion activated skeleton appearing, witch hands serving tray, vulture and two old fashioned style candles. Here's a video of the busts. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eIQ-n-YxkE



Wow that was quite a find. And everything looks in great condition too. Your photos especially the mirrored frame really stand out. I like your Thurston magician poster there in the mirror. What is the other one?

BTW be very careful how you pick up the busts. I have the set that Sam's Club had a number of years ago and they probably the same as GR's except with a different coloring. If at all possible just grab them by the base area and never around the neck/face. The mouth's skin area is attached to the mechanics underneath and if you pull it while holding you could disengage it from the mechanics and then the mouth won't move when they talk -- info from when the Sam's Club version came out and people were experiencing issues like that. I love mine. You don't see many of the larger versions like Sam's and GR's out there. BTW everything looks great around your fire place.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

(deleted post) Double the pleasure, double the fun except when it's a double post! Never sure why this happens sometimes.


----------



## Vex_Nightshade

What a great pair. Good haul


----------



## dawnski

Ha, nosefuratyou, I was one of the first 15, but most people were interested in the furniture and other items so I was able to lay claim to all of it. There were other items including a stand up pirate skeleton and the Grandin Road mummy. Already have a mummy and not into pirates. 

Ghost of Spookie, thanks for the tip. I noticed they heads were soft so I'll be extra careful with it. I'm only too happy to show off my magician posters. I have Thurston (my favorite), George and Kellar. And then Alexander is on the side wall of our family room.


----------



## McBernes

you're welcome Saki! Those styrofoam reindeer will be fun to halloweenify.


----------



## matrixmom

Got this ikea print (its huge) at goodwill $13


----------



## Neuf350Z

Picked these up on Ebay. I've never seen male styrofoam heads in my area, just those lame female ones with the tilted head. I'm doing a zombie theme this year so I will spend the next few months turning these into decayed heads.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think you've got a head start there Rockstar Graphics on your zombie theme! 

Like you I don't see the male heads around in stores, not even my Sally's Beauty Store. The only place by me and where I've been buying mine has been from Hobby Lobby. Don't know where you are from Holyoke (near Springfield) but that seems to be the only location in western MA I see for them. Not sure if that's any help. I think I once bought a few online but with shipping costs these days it's not really cost effective. I go into HL every so often and pick up a head using my 40% off coupon, otherwise they are too expensive. I do prefer them over the female space alien.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last night I bought the Cephaloid mask from Halloween Asylum while it was on sale (apparently only one available). Don't plan on doing a pirate theme until maybe next year but it was a good price. I've always like this one. Looks like I'll be needing another male foam head to store it on.


----------



## nosefuratyou

Rockstar G
Make sure to keep us updated on your zombie creations. I bought a dozen as well but for mask forms.


----------



## Neuf350Z

I'm actually in Central MA now - Leominster. I only have a Sally's Beauty Supply in my area. I've looked everywhere to find something other than the tilted female head but no luck. These male heads will be MUCH easier to manipulate. I ended up getting these for about $1 less (each) than I would have paid at Sally's for the female space alien. lol! Someone else really wanted them too because their max bid was close to mine but I sniped the last bid within the last 5 seconds. Mwahahahaha!

Wish I had a Hobby Lobby. We have Michael's, who also has great coupons. No heads though.





Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think you've got a head start there Rockstar Graphics on your zombie theme!
> 
> Like you I don't see the male heads around in stores, not even my Sally's Beauty Store. The only place by me and where I've been buying mine has been from Hobby Lobby. Don't know where you are from Holyoke (near Springfield) but that seems to be the only location in western MA I see for them. Not sure if that's any help. I think I once bought a few online but with shipping costs these days it's not really cost effective. I go into HL every so often and pick up a head using my 40% off coupon, otherwise they are too expensive. I do prefer them over the female space alien.


----------



## printersdevil

Joann's Fabrics also carries them. The men's are also much better for the masks==even the women masks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

All this foam head discussion got me curious. I checked Hobby Lobby online for them and they do carry them for 7.99 (SKU 584193). That's before a 40% coupon on one. They use to be 9.99 so that's encouraging. Should check my store to see if they are priced the same as online. Their online shipping is based on $amount of order. Sometimes that works out for you as the customer especially on heavier items, not sure about the heads.

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Hobbies/Basic-Crafts/Styrofoam/Male-Styro-Display-Head/p/25752

I also noticed online they have a faceless styrofoam head that I haven't seen before for 5.99 (SKU 925461). Might be useful for projections? http://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Hobbies/Basic-Crafts/Styrofoam/White-Solid-Styrofoam-Head/p/121871


----------



## lbc

The Michaels by me in Yonkers, NY had the male heads this past year. I believe the were $7 or $8 full price and there were plenty for the 50% off sale. Michaels also had a skull styrofoam head.


----------



## Neuf350Z

I've never seen the faceless one before, thanks for the "heads" up on that. 

Jo-Ann's is like Michael's where they have a $10 price tag. The coupons definitely help!

I would suggest Ebay as an alternative. The ones I got were considered "defective" because there are some nicks and compressed areas. That might matter to people using them for a store or something but to us it's no big deal. This listing, for example, $16 + the $18 for shipping is $34 divide that by 9 and they're $3.77 each MUCH cheaper than the stores.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-9-Styrofoam-Male-Mannequins-Heads-11-x7-x5-Never-Used-Minor-Flaw-Dents-/321913475796?hash=item4af389d2d4:g:g5EAAOSwA4dWND6S



Ghost of Spookie said:


> All this foam head discussion got me curious. I checked Hobby Lobby online for them and they do carry them for 7.99 (SKU 584193). That's before a 40% coupon on one. They use to be 9.99 so that's encouraging. Should check my store to see if they are priced the same as online. Their online shipping is based on $amount of order. Sometimes that works out for you as the customer especially on heavier items, not sure about the heads.
> 
> http://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Hobbies/Basic-Crafts/Styrofoam/Male-Styro-Display-Head/p/25752
> 
> I also noticed online they have a faceless styrofoam head that I haven't seen before for 5.99 (SKU 925461). Might be useful for projections? http://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Hobbies/Basic-Crafts/Styrofoam/White-Solid-Styrofoam-Head/p/121871


----------



## mrincredibletou

Found this mad scientist on cl yesterday. Love it!


----------



## jdubbya

Got two of these wall plaques from Distortions Unlimited. They'll look great in our vampire crypt theme this year.


----------



## ooojen

Excellent-looking plaques! I hope to see in situ pictures later on.


----------



## TosaTerror

Bought an electric hot knife to carve gravestones out of Styrofoam. So far it works great, but the melted foam _really_ stunk up my basement for a couple of days. I think I'll hold off on this project until spring time when the weather gets nicer, so I can resume it in my garage (with the doors open).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

TosaTerror said:


> Bought an electric hot knife to carve gravestones out of Styrofoam. So far it works great, but the melted foam _really_ stunk up my basement for a couple of days. I think I'll hold off on this project until spring time when the weather gets nicer, so I can resume it in my garage (with the doors open).



Cool. Oh definitely only use in a well ventilated area. Toxic fumes. A number of things like that make working indoors during the winter/spring unwise but you should be able to get everything set up and ready to go in the meantime (design and maybe some lettering?).


----------



## moonwitchkitty

dawnski said:


> Ha, nosefuratyou, I was one of the first 15, but most people were interested in the furniture and other items so I was able to lay claim to all of it. There were other items including a stand up pirate skeleton and the Grandin Road mummy. Already have a mummy and not into pirates.
> 
> Ghost of Spookie, thanks for the tip. I noticed they heads were soft so I'll be extra careful with it. I'm only too happy to show off my magician posters. I have Thurston (my favorite), George and Kellar. And then Alexander is on the side wall of our family room.
> View attachment 272637
> View attachment 272638


these are soo cool


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well I'm pretty well committed to a Monster Movie theme for this year so jumped in with both feet today and am adding King Kong too after I found a really good price on a Rubies Gorilla Hand Costume. Plan to modify it so that it can be turned into a photo op area for my ToTers. Here's the costume if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## printersdevil

That is so cool, GOS and the kids will love it!


----------



## ThatMOM

I picked these 2 items up at my goodwill outlet sometime during my shopping trips....they don't have any markings etc on them, look vintage, so wasn't sure if they were worth anything?? I've tried to look them up and haven't found anything...do you know what they are?

!) blow mold...witch, headless, no holes, no markings etc
2) pumpkin...almost looks like a paper mache...inside has paper attached as the eyes/mouth areas


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ThatMOM said:


> I picked these 2 items up at my goodwill outlet sometime during my shopping trips....they don't have any markings etc on them, look vintage, so wasn't sure if they were worth anything?? I've tried to look them up and haven't found anything...do you know what they are?!) blow mold...witch, headless, no holes, no markings etc2) pumpkin...almost looks like a paper mache...inside has paper attached as the eyes/mouth areas




The witch pumpkin stand was sold a few years ago at Target so not vintage. They came in a number of different body figures. Cool that you found halloween there at this time of year. 

Found my photo of the other designs they came in. I bought mine back in 2008 and unfortunately didn't note on the photo descrip in my album how much they were but I'm guessing under $10?


----------



## RCIAG

The other pumpkin _looks_ vintage but it looks too good to be _real_ vintage so it's probably a vintage repro but it's still cool & I would have snapped it up too!!


----------



## ThatMOM

Thanks...I'm not a big Target shopper and never saw these before


----------



## Jeepers

Thatmom, the orange pumpkin is a repro for sure. The handle gave it away. The curly-cues in the wire handle are not a vintage style. Terrific find either way! Love the pumpkin holder witch too! Keep looking everyone. You never know what you're going to find.


----------



## Jeepers

Hi everyone! I found some Halloween stuff yesterday in a sale catalog for Victorian Trading. Prices are up to 90% off on most things in the catalog. Looking at the prices of the Halloween stuff, they are much lower than when first listed. Hope this helps someone find a treasure at a great price. I'm sure it's online too. Just look for the three little foxes on the front online or catalog too.


----------



## hallorenescene

that witch is adorable. I shop target but mostly only around Halloween. I guess I missed that gal. and the pumpkin is very cool looking. retro or not


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Found four battery operated lanterns for a buck each and a one Disney leaf bag and door cover for 25 cents each at a local thrift store.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> OK I went for it since it was also 24% off for something with $4.99 shipping.
> 
> If I can't use it my husband or the friend will use it.
> 
> I'll need to rig up something to play the Gojira sound though. My voice isn't deep enough to roar like him.



Hey RCIAG, did you get your Godzilla costume? How did it fit? Love a photo


----------



## hallorenescene

jack, those are awesome


----------



## dawnski

I wonder if you could rig up some PVC frame with stufffing to have the Godzilla as a static prop in your room. That could be cool.


Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey RCIAG, did you get your Godzilla costume? How did it fit? Love a photo


----------



## im the goddess

I bought Madame Misery and the Floating Witch from Oriental Trading tonight. I used coupon code CE155055 for $5 Off $49 or More + Free Shipping. I did two transactions and used it each time.


----------



## nosefuratyou

Nothing too special. A crackled blood red candle holder from Goodwill. Apparently there were three but 2 got broken. Shame.


----------



## matrixmom

$4 at St Vincent De Paul Thrift


----------



## im the goddess

jdubbya said:


> Got two of these wall plaques from Distortions Unlimited. They'll look great in our vampire crypt theme this year.


You are right, those will look fabulous in your crypt. Great find.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well I'm pretty well committed to a Monster Movie theme for this year so jumped in with both feet today and am adding King Kong too after I found a really good price on a Rubies Gorilla Hand Costume. Plan to modify it so that it can be turned into a photo op area for my ToTers. Here's the costume if you haven't seen it yet.


That's great.


----------



## jdubbya

matrixmom said:


> $4 at St Vincent De Paul Thrift
> 
> View attachment 273114


Love those! They would have looked great in our circus haunt last year!


----------



## printersdevil

Love that red cracked glass candle holder. Those clows are pretty special, too. There are two St. Vincent De Paul Thrift Stores in the Dallas area and they always have some great things. In addition they are always sending out texts about 40% off days. I have even driven the 50 or so miles on those days just in case they have some great treasure that I need. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

im the goddess, those are 2 awesome props.
nose, a very pretty candle
matrix, adorable clowns. I love clowns
jdubbya, awesome finds
ghost of spooky, that is a cool costume, prop


----------



## printersdevil

im the goddess, the earrings on Madame Misery are made of material and cheesy. I was going to cut them off and add real ones but since it rained for weeks going into Halloween and all that day, I just never did it. Someone on here did that last year and she looked so much better. I love her. She is my favorite bought prop and the TOTers loved her. I have great plans for her next year. Here is a pic from this year. I didn't really get many photos.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Dawnski, if I don't wear it Halloween night that's a good route to go. The fact that the feet bottoms are open make's it easy to anchor to the ground. I'm still hoping to have fun walking around in it though LOL. 

Im the Goddess great choices! I think you will love Madame Misery. Quite a few of us here have her and she's very nice. That witch looks very nice too. When I saw her, I pictured her as being Hanzel and Gretel's oven witch just from her pose for some reason. And she looks like she's been snacking a lot too.

Nosefuratyou that's rather unique. I like the color of the glass and the metal trim. What a shame two had been broken it would have been nice to have come out with a pair. 

Great looking clowns Matrixmom. Very cute. Are they shelf sitters? They look brand new and can't beat the price.

The Gorilla In the Midst costume I ordered should arrive Wednesday and I can't wait to see it in person to brainstorm on how to use it for my photo shoot. From reviews I've seen, the ladies dress is separate from the hand which is good because I don't want the dress at all. I bought a 3 ft x 6 ft wall hanging of a building's firescape area from Home Goods on clearance a while ago (of course with no idea what I'd use it for at the time LOL) and think I will use that as my photo area backdrop. With some extra faux gorilla fur material from Joann's I want to create the gorilla's forearm so that when the kid steps into the hand portion it will be more than just the fingers in the photo and look more like a real hand has him in it's grips. I'll come back and show you the layout I worked up for it. Not sure how to totally make it work yet without seeing the hand.


OK, here's my sketch for the photo area. By adding the arm off to the side I hope to hide the support for the forearm and gorilla hand. I'll need to set a height for the hand and I thought shorter kids could stand in front the hand with a taller friend "gripped" by the gorilla and even pretend they they are trying to free them. Can't wait to see some of their poses! I think they will have fun with it. Need to come up with some customized Movie-inspired photo sign (one in drawing was from Oriental Trading as a reminder to make a sign).


----------



## RCIAG

I got my Godzilla suit & I'm hoping to get into tonite or sometime this week. I'm pretty sure the cats will be terrified!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW I picked up the horse's hoof costume "gloves" from BuyCostume last week, should have Tuesday. They are on clearance at 9.99 and right now they're still available at an extra 25% off on clearance items, so a pretty good deal at 7.50. The companion horse's head mask is sold all over and is a better deal online through ebay so will pick up that later. I guess the hoof accessory is not as popular as the mask and the price for it generally stays closer to retail which is 19.99. When I get around to my zombie farmer scene I wanted to do a barn door area with the horse looking out from a stall door and his two feet showing at the bottom. Thinking I might modify his eyes to glow red.


----------



## im the goddess

Printersdevil, I have heard that about the earrings. I thought of that yesterday when I was looking at the photo of her.

Ghost of Spookie, I like the Hansel and Gretel idea.


----------



## printersdevil

GOS and im the goddess, I can see that floating witch as the Hansel and Gretel one! Great idea. I bought her last year, but she is one that didn't get pulled out this year. I may have to build a cottage for her or an oven. Thanks for the idea!

I am going to search and see who it was year before last that changed the earrings on MMisery. She looked so much better. I have several HUGE hoops set to choose from and can't wait to fix her up.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found this at an antique store today for $5 but I'm not sure what it is or how old it is. It looks vintage and appears to be carved from wood and I can't find any manufacturers mark on it so, anyone seen anything like this and do you think it could be vintage or modern made to look vintage?


----------



## nosefuratyou

Stringy
I'm thinking if I saw it on the Antiques Road Show it would be folk art and worth 100 bucks! But wherever it's form it's very cool. Probably the only one like it in the known universe.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks for your opinion nosefuratyou.


----------



## hallorenescene

jack, that little guy is sweet.
my thing about misery is.....why do they call her misery. she is lovely


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks hallorenescene.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I really like your idea for the King Kong photo op GoS, very original


----------



## amylw1

my husband saw this ornament in a local charity/2nd hand shop and had put it on his credit card as we had no spare money but he knew he couldn't leave it in the shop! will be great for my harry potter party this year.


----------



## ichasiris

I got my Ouija board pillow case in the mail today.


----------



## hallorenescene

amy, that will be perfect for a harry potter theme


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey there are still some nice masks over at Halloween Asylum left for purchase on sale. I ordered one last week and another one the other day. Been buying from them for a number of years now and some of my nicest quality masks have come from them. 

The Cephaloid mask arrived today and OMG what a fantastic mask! It's a big mask. I am blown away by this mask and will post photos later. Just ordered the Cursed Mummy mask. Plans for a tomb raider theme have been on paper for a number of years and the mask will be perfect for it when I do get going on it. Probaby "hole him up" behind a partially broken through tomb wall so I don't have to create a body. It will go well with a terrific golden anubus purchased from a fellow member from a few years ago and other "Egyptian" statutes from ROSS trips over the years. All patiently waiting in storage for the right year to pull out and use. After starting out with really no decorations years ago it's nice to see themes falling into place and nearing completion. Mostly just the haunt facades now that will be needed, yeah.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

UPS just delivered my Gorilla Hand costume but I'm not going to have time to deal with it until tomorrow. Will report back on it. It does come in a rather large box so I'm curious. BTW someone bought the last one at BuyCostumes. They had a pretty good price especially with any discounts and 4.99 shipping.


----------



## Shadowbat

Ghost of Spookie said:


> UPS just delivered my Gorilla Hand costume but I'm not going to have time to deal with it until tomorrow. Will report back on it. It does come in a rather large box so I'm curious. BTW someone bought the last one at BuyCostumes. They had a pretty good price especially with any discounts and 4.99 shipping.



My wife just picked up a Harley Quinn costume for the Halloween Parade this year. It also came in a rather large box. I love this time of year for their sales. We usually get the girls costumes from there as well.


----------



## nosefuratyou

This @ Goodwill.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Couldn't wait this morning to open the big King Kong size box (2' x 20" x 10") the gorilla hand from BuyCostumes came in yesterday. The costume took up most of the box, and folded in half the costume was about the size of a king-size blanket. 

















This bad guy gorilla hand was _all_ quality. Nice thick fur, doesn't fall out when you run your hand over it, nice soft vinyl that feels thick not thin, plump filling. The open hand is about 3 feet long by 2 feet wide. The fingers are maybe 4 inches high, the palm area maybe 6 inches high. The costume with the dress is meant to be worn with the shoulder harness of the hand on top of the dress and the dress' little jacket on top of the harness to cover the straps. Since I'm going to use the hand as part of my Photo Op I don't care about the dress. I have read comments that the dress runs on the small side and people switching it out. I'll end up doing something with the pink straps for my use (probably won't cut them off so it can be used as intended at some point). The large gorilla thumb and several of its fingers have velco on them so if you were wearing the costume you can close the hand and secure it around you. This is such a cool costume.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

nosefuratyou said:


> This @ Goodwill.


Wow that's really nice. Great for a castle scene. 

Speaking of Goodwill, in a little local free newspaper we get in our area I noticed that Goodwill of Silicon Valley is having a President's Day Sale (2/15) with 20-50% discounts storewide. Not sure if that means everything or just select categories/items. Mentioning it for people in the Bay Area and also thinking that other Goodwills might do something like this too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Was playing around a bit with the new Cephaloid mask from Halloween Asylum. Very large, latex full head. Shown here against some matte silvery mylar film and lit with a Gemmy blue Kaleidoscope spotlight trying to experiment with a watery look. We have a fixed glass window on a single car garage portion of our house that faces the street, and our walkway to our front porch runs past it. Right now plan will be to turn that window into a ship's portal possibly and have this guy inside the garage set up to be looking out at the ToTers as they pass buy.


----------



## Hilda

I hit some of the online clearance sales. Here's a few things I got. Some are hits and some were misses. LOL

A few more items from Victorian Trading. Thank you to ooojen for the heads up on the clearance items.

I'm really happy with this pretty pedestal glass candy dish. It has ribs around the bowl and reminded me of a pumpkin. I think it will be great with something creepy in it. The contrast between pretty and creepy is always fun to me.










Then this very pretty print of an Autumn woman. It goes perfectly with the vibe of my witches kitchen. Although, it is a very peculiar size. Won't be so easy to find a frame. haha Impulse buys. You know how that goes. 










What the heck was I thinking? haha A pair of super ugly horribly made mice (or rats?) haha That's the problem with late night online shopping, I swear I thought they were a bride and groom. haha Nonetheless, I don't regret the purchase. The set was only $6.99 on clearance, and maybe I can redress them later in some doll clothes. Oh boy. I cannot stress how poorly made they are. There is hot glue all over. I feel bad if anyone actually paid full price for them. That said, they do make me laugh and will be a funny little touch in our haunted honeymoon suite.


----------



## Hilda

I lost touch with the end of last year's Grandin Road thread, so I don't remember what the reviews were on some things. However, I snagged a few more things last week with that one day 30% off clearance items. Thank you to ooojen and boos wife for the headsup on the sale.

I got two more dogs. Definitely a great score for the money.










I thought about the gramophone last summer, but after being disappointed with some of the other GR items. I held off.
Now to be honest, it is very cute little touch for my honeymoon suite. I love the music and scratchy record sound. It is tiny, but for the clearance price I am not going to begin to complain. The spinning record is cute (even if unrealistic due to it's miniature size). I do want to point out that anyone who may want this at full price... the lines on the (what is that called?) the trumpet piece, look like they are drawn on with a Sharpie. Also, I am not really 'getting' the piece of black glued onto the back of it? Just to make it creepy? It's pretty easy to remove. So I am picking the glue off with no damage. So that's good. Overall? I'm kind of taken with it. 
















I snatched up the male marionette. I have mixed feelings on it. I am satisfied with it for $15. I think kids will love it. The eyes light up, a blue light shines down on it, while one line of creepy music (from the Nutcracker) plays. The suit is actually pretty nice. The face and hands are... plasticy (but it will be dark), so that's fine. My biggest gripe is the hands and arms swing awkwardly behind the head. It is annoying. I would rather have them straight up or in front. It seems. Wrong. I don't know. It's just me. Well, I thought it was me. Until my seven year old started to play with it and pulled on the arms saying they were broke. LOL 
So on clearance, I think it will be fine. Another creepy thing in the room. Maybe I just got an off one and that is why it was on clearance.


----------



## Hilda

I grabbed some odds and ends on sale at Walmart, but I put them away before I remembered to snap photos. Here's two I'd like to share. Just in case anyone else in interested.

I bought one of the Harry Potter House banners they have. Now, nothing like what I thought they would look like, and I think, some people would be disappointed. The background is... kind of like very cheap felt. Does not hang very well. Part of the emblem is caught by the seam on the top. The string that comes with it, is troublesome to try to hang it. The emblem is... kind of like puffy fabric paint. 
Now that said, for the sale price. I like it. haha I don't know. I think from a distance, the puffy paint does kind of look like the thickness of embroidery. I think I am going to go back and buy the rest of the houses. (Of course, now that I said that, when I go back they will be sold out. LOL)
I just wanted to post this for anyone else's reference. 
















I did get some other things. Nothing that interesting and all were as expected. This frog, I wanted to share.

I kind of hate him. LOL I've seen photos around for a few years, and I assumed it was the size and style of other latex props. Now, I know it is my fault for making assumptions and not reading the specifications, but he is really small, hollow in the inside and just plain too ugly for a mother to love. haha It was on sale for $13+, and it is the only item I truly have buyer's remorse of all my clearance purchases. LOL Ugly stupid little frog. Blargh. LOL 
I'll find some use for him in the laboratory I am sure. I just wanted to point it out to anyone else who might make a quick impulse buy on him like I did.


----------



## ooojen

The candy dish looks great! I'm sure it will be an asset to your already-amazing scene. 
Same thing here with the print. I'll have to make a frame for mine. I can't remember what it cost already framed, but if anyone is considering the print, I'd suggest considering the frame, too.
Too bad the mice are cheaply made, but I bet they'll look excellent once you've upgraded them. 
The dog skeletons both look good. I got some gold ones just because they were so cheap. I plan to paint them ivory and use them for parts.
The little gramophone looks adorable-- all the better if it has good sound!
The marionette-- I think it wasn't just yours. I read some reviews earlier, and it seemed most people liked the quality/the overall look but they felt the strings for the arms should be longer so the arms would hang more naturally. 
The banners look good too. 
Now the toad...I love the toad! I can see being disappointed with his being hollow. I wouldn't have expected that either. But he's so perfectly hideous! Haha! I don't know, just something about him-- his excessive overbite, his snaggly teeth, his claws. Maybe you've just photographed him well (The Annie Leibovitz of Halloween props), but I really like him.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Some nice finds there Hilda and I am sure if you have the time and inclination you'll do your magic on the ones you're so-so on.  That frog definitely could use a lot of your magic. I think secretly it must be an evil witches spell and I'm not sure I'd want to see the guy it got cast on LOL. That could be your backstory for him. And who knows maybe the handsomer the guy, the uglier the toad. hehe. Not sure you'll find any takers to kiss him though!


----------



## Paint It Black

Hahaha. I like that toad too! And the little ugly rats. 

The candy dish is really cool.

The banner looks great in the photo. And the print will look great too. I would just make a rustic wooden frame for it. 

I really got into all the skeleton animals this year, so of course I love the dogs.


----------



## nosefuratyou

We have a lot of toad and frog items around but none can compare to that ugliness. I like!
And somehow your rodent friends brought to mind one of the worst songs in history. Remember 
"Muskrat Love". They are a little scruffy looking which, to my mind, makes them perfect for Halloween.


----------



## ooojen

"Muskrat Love"-- haha! I hadn't thought of that for a while!


----------



## bobzilla

Great finds there Angel! 
Found these two guys at the flea market this morning.
I'm going to have to "witch" them up a bit. Maybe something organic like vines growing on them?
I'm open to suggestions on the lamps, or any witch shack ideas 
These will be for a new witches/shack scene I'm helping Halstaff with.
Here's a link to the start of the build.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42608

Dang sideways pictures!


----------



## matrixmom

Hilda said:


> I
> 
> I bought one of the Harry Potter House banners they have. Now, nothing like what I thought they would look like, and I think, some people would be disappointed. The background is... kind of like very cheap felt. Does not hang very well.
> I just wanted to post this for anyone else's reference.
> 
> 
> Remember in the dark- hides a lot of imperfections. The pic looks great.
> 
> I


----------



## Hilda

matrixmom said:


> Remember in the dark- hides a lot of imperfections. The pic looks great.


That's what I was thinking. I went back and got the other three.


----------



## Buggula

Found on Etsy, a Halloween themed advent style calendar - the price will set you back more than a bag of candy corn but still .....


----------



## ooojen

Very detailed calendar-- It makes you want to peek behind the doors! I like that a lot.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That Esty calendar is very cool!

Stopped in at Harbor Freight this morning and picked up one of those Helping Hands Magnifer/Aligator grip and Soldering iron holder stands. My close up vision isn't that great anymore and the 2x magnifier and 6x zoom spot magnifier will really help with some electronics project work. Unfortunately the switch for the LED light is frozen in one position so will need to run back there tomorrow. Nice little magnifying stand. Guess it will give me more of a chance to look around I guess. They have a few sales coming up BTW, will post about under coupons area. They did put some fliers in my bag, two small sheets with 20% off one item coupons that might come in handy.


Easy exchange at Harbor Freight of Helping Hands last night. So happy I picked this guy up. Only 8.99 (with an upcoming Super Coupon it would only be 7.20). I like the built in LED lighting. Hubby was impressed with the quality of it for the price. Here's a few photos of it with a board. Album photo description has more details on it.










View through the 2x magnification. 6x zoom lens seen out of focus on the bottom right.









View through the 6x zoom close up lens on the Sony component.


----------



## bobzilla

I found this Haunted Mansion looking clock base today at goodwill for two bucks. Looks like a clock base anyway? 
I might have to add some HM details on this piece.


----------



## ooojen

Ooo, that clock is chock full of possibilities!


----------



## printersdevil

Love the clock, bobzilla!


----------



## Saki.Girl

The clock is fantastic


----------



## nosefuratyou

bobzilla
Two bucks!! I'll triple your money right now and even pay shipping. Seriously good score

buggla
The calendar is way cool. Somehow reminds me of the game Clue.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So Bobzilla was it a clock? I can totally see it being one. Area for dial and pendulum. Very cool find.


----------



## bobzilla

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So Bobzilla was it a clock? I can totally see it being one. Area for dial and pendulum. Very cool find.


I think it was. Looks like the cavity in the base once held a clock.


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up three sheets of varying thickness foam board for some new tombstones I'm making. The guy at HD was nice enough to cut them in half for me. Also got a nice sleeping cherub statue at Hobby Lobby which will adorn on of the new stones.


----------



## bobzilla

Found a couple of brass wall sconces the other day.
Hopefully I'll be able to transform them into HM looking pieces.
I know, Angel. All I ever think about is HM this, HM that.........


----------



## jdubbya

bobzilla said:


> I found this Haunted Mansion looking clock base today at goodwill for two bucks. Looks like a clock base anyway?
> I might have to add some HM details on this piece.
> View attachment 273763
> 
> 
> View attachment 273764
> 
> 
> View attachment 273765


That is lovely! What a great find and it does look like something you'd see in an old mansion home. I'm interested to see what you do with it.


----------



## Hilda

bobzilla said:


> Found a couple of brass wall sconces the other day.
> Hopefully I'll be able to transform them into HM looking pieces.
> I know, Angel. All I ever think about is HM this, HM that.........
> 
> View attachment 273805
> 
> 
> View attachment 273806
> 
> 
> View attachment 273807



CLAIMED!!!
(hahahaha If you don't watch The Walking Dead, this is lost on you.)


----------



## dawnski

Cool Spirit of St. Louis radio as a laboratory style item. Kraft roll for a sewer drainage pipe.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

jdubbya said:


> Picked up three sheets


Awww JDubbya.....and I thought you didn't give a sheet.....


----------



## bobzilla

Hilda said:


> CLAIMED!!!
> (hahahaha If you don't watch The Walking Dead, this is lost on you.)


hahaha! 
Speaking of the Walking Dead........new episodes SUNDAY!!! 
Too bad I don't know when your Birthday is


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found this little candle warmer for $3 at a local thrift store. It originally came with a cream colored shade but someone hand painted a very nice and cute fall/Halloween scene on it.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Stringy_Jack said:


> I found this little candle warmer for $3 at a local thrift store. It originally came with a cream colored shade but someone hand painted a very nice and cute fall/Halloween scene on it.


That is a very rare J.T Krestfield lamp...They fetch between $10,000.00-$12000.00 dollars; retail of course. However, because its painted with that cute whimsical motif, its worth $15.00 dollars. Personally, I like the motif.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Stringy_Jack said:


> I found this little candle warmer for $3 at a local thrift store. It originally came with a cream colored shade but someone hand painted a very nice and cute fall/Halloween scene on it.


That is a very rare J.T Krestfield lamp...They fetch between $10,000.00-$12000.00 dollars; retail of course. However, because its painted with that cute whimsical motif, its only worth $15.00 dollars. Personally, I like the motif.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Some Ross purchases:















A good sized wooden crate and a gold crown so I can *finally* make my pirate chest for my little pirate scene. I'll fill the crate with filler, then a top layer with gold beads, coins and the crown.








A great bust I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

oaklawn Crematory said:


> That is a very rare J.T Krestfield lamp...They fetch between $10,000.00-$12000.00 dollars; retail of course. However, because its painted with that cute whimsical motif, its only worth $15.00 dollars. Personally, I like the motif.


ROFL nice one.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I would have bought the bust too. She would make a awesome tombstone.


----------



## matrixmom

oaklawn Crematory said:


> That is a very rare J.T Krestfield lamp...They fetch between $10,000.00-$12000.00 dollars; retail of course. However, because its painted with that cute whimsical motif, its worth $15.00 dollars. Personally, I like the motif.


Personally though, its cute, but I would have died and come back....$10k gulp


----------



## Bethany

Picked these up for free at RV Park yard sales. Going to be my fortune teller's new table & chairs. Plan to do the Ouija board top on the table.


----------



## Buggula

Zombie coffee mug by Making Faces Pottery on Easy. Not something I would buy myself, but hey ....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Buggula said:


> Zombie coffee mug by Making Faces Pottery on Easy. Not something I would buy myself, but hey ....


I want one ! 95.00 to 125.00 for a coffee mug! 

Kinda steep; like Mt. Everest....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Buggula said:


> Zombie coffee mug by Making Faces Pottery on Easy. Not something I would buy myself, but hey ....


I want one ! 95.00 to 125.00 for a coffee mug! 

Kinda steep; like Mt. Everest....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

matrixmom said:


> Personally though, its cute, but I would have died and come back....$10k gulp


Something I have seen on Antique roadshow all the time.....

There's always someone "just wiping away all the grim" which collectors refer to as patina. Hehehe sometimes thousands of dollars with every wipe of the rag.

Almost as bad as winning the lottery and realizing it AFTER the ticket has expired....I'd prolly do that....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

A RV park yard sale....I cringe at the thought....

Awesome find Bethany ! 

Are you going to paint them or use as is?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Received an email from SH about 50% off on clearance today. Not indicated on my email when I linked through to their site, but later noticed it on their main website, the extra % off on prices are already indicated so what you see is what you get. Anyway didn't see anything I needed until I landed on the Goin' Ape Ani-Motion mask marked down to 12.49. This is the same mask I used for our gorilla patient in last year's clinic and everyone thought it looked great. Still have plans for a Carnevil theme one year and decided to go for another one. I have two of those Thrashing Mummies or zombies picked up on clearance a while back so now can do a carnival cage with those and have gorilla heads on each of them. Hoping the effect will be Thrashing Gorillas in cage! Anyway Retail Me Not gave me a 20% off coupon on one item (DRESSUP20 - expires 4/3) that saved me an additional 2.50 so at 9.99 not a bad deal!! Shipping was 6.99 so very reasonable too. 

The mask is big and full headed BTW. Thought some of you wanting to add a Gorilla to your haunt might be interested in the sale. Here's what it looked like in our Brain Transfer experiment:


----------



## MummyOf5

He's awesome! Which site is SH? I'm not familiar with that one


----------



## Buggula

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I want one ! 95.00 to 125.00 for a coffee mug!
> 
> Kinda steep; like Mt. Everest....


I know. Not sure what's scarier, the mug or the price. Etsy ain't cheap.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MummyOf5 said:


> He's awesome! Which site is SH? I'm not familiar with that one



Spirit Halloween, a sponsor of Halloween Forum...but guessing the smile was an acknowledgment of some place you already are well familiar with  . Well newbies I guess might not.

I didn't want to make a whole gorilla suit, had hands and feet already, so decided on the coverall approach for his body. Cheaper approach too! The Gorilla circus wagon will be designed to only give a view of the upper torso of their bodies, again to save on cost. I think it will work out OK.


----------



## jdubbya

Got 4 packs of creepy cloth from Amazon; Awesome deal!

http://www.amazon.com/Fun-Express-25-5554-Super-Size/dp/B001F1U490?tag=citofgamonlco-20


----------



## Shadowbat

It was an ebay purchase, but I grabbed a jar of YK Harvest Welcome. Hasn't been available for the past 2 years. I love this scent. Pure Fall to me.


----------



## Bethany

oaklawn Crematory said:


> A RV park yard sale....I cringe at the thought....
> 
> Awesome find Bethany !
> 
> Are you going to paint them or use as is?


Going to leave them as is except for covering some scratches & doing the Ouija board top on the table. Just can't decide if I am going to paint or burn the pattern in. :/


----------



## aphaunt

I bought some little cherub angels, the white ones. I'm going to try my hand at repainting them black with colored roses. I also got some cheese cloth and plastic chains: to make a white reaper to hang in my yard....still trying to figure out where to get the right size of skeleton hands. I also got three body kits from spiderhillpropworks.com. Can't wait to try them out this Halloween.
I feel like quite an amateur compared to some of the props and collections on this site. You guys are great!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great start there aphaunt! Those body kits should be awesome when done. Any idea what they will become yet?

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## coxboy316

aphaunt said:


> I bought some little cherub angels, the white ones. I'm going to try my hand at repainting them black with colored roses. I also got some cheese cloth and plastic chains: to make a white reaper to hang in my yard....still trying to figure out where to get the right size of skeleton hands. I also got three body kits from spiderhillpropworks.com. Can't wait to try them out this Halloween.
> I feel like quite an amateur compared to some of the props and collections on this site. You guys are great!!!


I bought 6 body kits last year from spiderhillpropworks and love them. The great thing is that I just undress them and change out the clothes, add new head and hands and now I am reusing them this year.


----------



## aphaunt

This year, they will be witches at a cauldron....every year I do something different. I will make their costumes (except the hats). I have already bought monster hands for them from Oriental Trading. I found some inexpensive masks that I want to paint to match the hands. I have a pattern for a Grim Reaper cloak I made several years back..so I already have one costume done.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> I got my Godzilla suit & I'm hoping to get into tonite or sometime this week. I'm pretty sure the cats will be terrified!



Any photos yet to share? Wondering how the sizing worked out for you and how the cats reacted. 


BTW I have a Mega Stomp Panic and Mega Stomp Battle sound effects device (manufactured and sold exclusively by ThinkGeek up until last summer when they sold out--and I was told by them that they didn't have plans to remake so it's pretty much ebay/resale shops to find now) that I'll be using along with my costume. It not only makes a giant monster stomping sound (with background buildings and cars being crushed) but the Battle version adds some monster roars. The volume control is pretty good and can be set pretty loud. Some people on ebay have some outrageous prices set (as expected  -- one guy had his Panic listed for 499.99 and now reduced to 299.99!! ROTFLOL--have to wonder if he meant 49.99/29.99) but if you watch throughout the year you should be able to pick one up at a decent price less than the original sale price. It's not what the guy in the street prank video used for his roar (no idea how he achieved that) but I like the stomp feature of the ThinkGeek devices and the kids will definitely hear Godzilla coming at them!

Here's a video of the two different products. The Panic version (39.99) sold a number of years back and was updated to the Battle version (also 39.99) maybe two years ago. 

Mega Stomp Panic (older version)






Mega Stomp Battle (newer version)


----------



## mariem

These pics didn't load properly. So reposted with new pics.


----------



## Buggula

Spotted this on Instagram from Miranda at Spooky Little Halloween. Its nice to find some new Halloween sites by hardcore Halloweenies. This is perfect for a Halloween tree. Click the link and give her page a visit.


----------



## jdubbya

The first of our masks has arrived. This one is called Vampyre from Death Studios. Like all of their masks, outstanding quality and attention to detail. Love that they're made in America and that D/S offers a money back guarantee if you're not completely satisfied. Can't ask for more than that! One vampire down, 5 more to go!!


----------



## Shadowbat

jdubbya said:


> The first of our masks has arrived. This one is called Vampyre from Death Studios. Like all of their masks, outstanding quality and attention to detail. Love that they're made in America and that D/S offers a money back guarantee if you're not completely satisfied. Can't ask for more than that! One vampire down, 5 more to go!!




I LOVE Death Studios masks.


----------



## RCIAG

I can't say enough good things about Death Studios. I bought a prop from them back in the 90s, the Dead, & still use him every year & he's in great shape too but I have taken very good care of all of my masks in general. They're not cheap but they are sooo worth the money.

I haven't tried my suit yet. I should have but I just haven't. I've been lazy, busy, lazy, & currently kitten sitting so we've been crazy lately with him. Thanks for the tip on the noise maker!

I just got this from Etsy super cheap & in great shape.












Also got this hoodie. It's available in a bunch of colors but I thought the image would look good on red & it does. It looks great & the hoodie is a bright red too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jdubbya said:


> The first of our masks has arrived. This one is called Vampyre from Death Studios. Like all of their masks, outstanding quality and attention to detail. Love that they're made in America and that D/S offers a money back guarantee if you're not completely satisfied. Can't ask for more than that! One vampire down, 5 more to go!!


Love love love your new Vampy friend ! did the hands come from DS as well?? I love all of it together.


----------



## jdubbya

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love love love your new Vampy friend ! did the hands come from DS as well?? I love all of it together.


Thanks and yes, they make hands to match any mask. Makes for a great ensemble!

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Group/Group:5/ID:1/index.html


----------



## matrixmom

That vampire mask looks menacing here on the forum in 2d. I wonder what a fright it is in real person. Yikes.....


----------



## CHEFJULI

RCIAG said:


> I can't say enough good things about Death Studios. I bought a prop from them back in the 90s, the Dead, & still use him every year & he's in great shape too but I have taken very good care of all of my masks in general. They're not cheap but they are sooo worth the money.
> 
> I haven't tried my suit yet. I should have but I just haven't. I've been lazy, busy, lazy, & currently kitten sitting so we've been crazy lately with him. Thanks for the tip on the noise maker!
> 
> I just got this from Etsy super cheap & in great shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got this hoodie. It's available in a bunch of colors but I thought the image would look good on red & it does. It looks great & the hoodie is a bright red too.


Love this hoodie! Do you have the link on Etsy?


----------



## RCIAG

Expression Tees
https://www.etsy.com/shop/XpressionTees

The hoodie
https://www.etsy.com/listing/262658...nt-drips-hooded-jacket?ref=shop_home_active_2


----------



## Jeepers

Rciag, love the club and bought a sweatshirt in black. I have a 'dark' personality! Thanks for the link.


----------



## weeping angel

Looking at this one through my fingers with my hand over my eyes! Soooooo creeeeeepy! (edited to add I was talking about the scary vampire!)


----------



## Joni Be Good

I found these at a local sale























I purchased the headless bride, Headless Harry, Frankenstein, the Resin skeleton head and the Gunslinger, Very excited to get all of these. I also found a Stand Blind Girl in Orient Trading on sale for $45 - Spirit has it for $109 - so ordered that just now (plus free freight)


----------



## Joni Be Good

Sorry, left off the Gun Slinger and the Blind Women


----------



## Jeepers

jonibegood, that's quite a haul. Good job! Why don't people ever have sales like that around me?!


----------



## aphaunt

Joni Be.....I'm soooo jealous. I never see stuff like that around me.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow that stuff is awesome. Love me some witches!


----------



## jdubbya

The count has some nice new clothes courtesy of amazon. He's quite pleased!


----------



## Hilda

jdubbya said:


> The count has some nice new clothes courtesy of amazon. He's quite pleased!


They bring out the color of his eyes (and teeth!). haha He's looking quite pleased!


----------



## Penumbra

Joni Be Good said:


> I found these at a local sale
> 
> View attachment 274307
> 
> View attachment 274307
> 
> View attachment 274308
> 
> 
> I purchased the headless bride, Headless Harry, Frankenstein, the Resin skeleton head and the Gunslinger, Very excited to get all of these. I also found a Stand Blind Girl in Orient Trading on sale for $45 - Spirit has it for $109 - so ordered that just now (plus free freight)


Needless to say I am envious of you, Joni. You found some amazing props I can only dream of finding.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Finally broke down and got a Sadie the Maid that I have been wanting for a while. Was able to talk the seller down to a pretty good price. Hopefully she will arrive in good shape.


----------



## printersdevil

I love Sadie!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great stuff everyone


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Two orders placed this month arrived today. Got a shock on both. The first order was what I'll call Little Shop of Horrors plastic shooter drinking glasses that I thought I'd use later as a giveaway with some candy in it. UPS delivered me three HUGE boxes. I was dumbfounded and had to quickly come up with somewhere to store in the meantime. Looks like there are boxes within these boxes so at least well protected. Hope to open up tomorrow and figure out a better place to store until I need them. Figured a high closet shelf would work as long as the boxes aren't too big. Otherwise I'm in Big Trouble! LOL.

Second order was one from SpiritHalloween. As mentioned before on this thread had ordered an ani-Motion Gorilla mask to use in my Carnevil haunt. It came FedEx/USPS Smartpost and I knew immediately from the size of the box in the Mailbox parcel area that it was not the mask I ordered. Sure enough I opened it to find a Pokeman baseball cap. UGH! Really disappointing when you wait for something and then end up with getting the wrong item. I sent them an online request for a replacement shipment. Hope to hear from them tomorrow. I'm counting on getting an ani-motion gorilla mask so will let you know how that goes.



UPDATE: I opened one of my boxes and extracted a dozen of the Horror Glasses. They are great! Posted photos and info under the 2016 Oriental Trading thread just started. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146438-2016-oriental-trading.html


----------



## printersdevil

GOS,, that is is the pits about your gorilla mask. Can't wait to see your Little Shop of Horrors stuff. The big boxes are intriguing.


----------



## jdubbya

Ordered a set of three skulls from Halloween Asylum during their clearance sale. They retail for $18.00 but were on sale for $4.50! No brainer!!










I'll doctor them up a bit with some dry brushing but they are nicely detailed and a fair size.


----------



## David Woods

I picked up a Freak-N-Monster costume, huge mask and hands for what I think is a great deal (less than $70). I going to make most of my own costume for this guy as the one that comes with it looks unfinished.

Got it on Amazon. Sorry thread won't let me post link as I am new member with this being my first post. Just go to Amazon and search "Rubie's Costume Creature Reaches Freak-N-Monster Costume"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If anyone is looking for a "live" as opposed to skull of a crocodile head with wide open mouth, I saw this guy on Design Toscano's website at 50% off (now basically $15 for one or $12.50 each for 2). 










I'm not fond of the coloring on it from the picture but sure it could be modified and look better or maybe at night the coloring would be fine as is. All of their stuff is hand painted so the photo is just a representation anyway. I bought a set of 2 for the lesser unit price. Shipping for the 2 was listed at 7.95 but I did note that there was also an alert that due to being oversized an additional charge of 7.95 would be added (printing in red on order form when processing). Just wanted to give a heads up on that so no surprises. Shipping still seems reasonable to me. If anyone wants to order one or two of them, RetailMeNot.com had a coupon code for 15% off which worked for me. Figured it helped defray the extra shipping cost.

http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...14.do?sortby=bestSellers&refType=&from=Search

BTW I called them to get accurate measurements on it since only 2 dimensions were listed on the website, and here's what customer service said: 12-1/2" would be snout to neck; 9-1/2" would be bottom to upper mouth; and 6-1/2" would be the head from side to side.

UPDATE: received my shipping confirmation today. Expect to have next Wednesday. BTW I ordered the set of two and they are being sent boxed separately. So i can understand the "oversize" charge notification which is essentially the same shipping charge of 7.95 for each box. Will post photo next week.


----------



## TosaTerror

Came across a Craig's List post, in the Milwaukee area, of a company giving away wood pallets. I picked some up after work yesterday, and I plan on taking them apart to build a rickety wooden fence along my sidewalk for Halloween this year. 

Given my craftsmenship, it shouldn't be too hard for me to build it "rickety".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Two orders placed this month arrived today. Got a shock on both. The first order was what I'll call Little Shop of Horrors plastic shooter drinking glasses that I thought I'd use later as a giveaway with some candy in it. UPS delivered me three HUGE boxes. I was dumbfounded and had to quickly come up with somewhere to store in the meantime. Looks like there are boxes within these boxes so at least well protected. Hope to open up tomorrow and figure out a better place to store until I need them. Figured a high closet shelf would work as long as the boxes aren't too big. Otherwise I'm in Big Trouble! LOL.
> 
> *Second order was one from SpiritHalloween. As mentioned before on this thread had ordered an ani-Motion Gorilla mask to use in my Carnevil haunt. It came FedEx/USPS Smartpost and I knew immediately from the size of the box in the Mailbox parcel area that it was not the mask I ordered. Sure enough I opened it to find a Pokeman baseball cap. UGH! Really disappointing when you wait for something and then end up with getting the wrong item. I sent them an online request for a replacement shipment. Hope to hear from them tomorrow. I'm counting on getting an ani-motion gorilla mask so will let you know how that goes.
> *
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I opened one of my boxes and extracted a dozen of the Horror Glasses. They are great! Posted photos and info under the 2016 Oriental Trading thread just started. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146438-2016-oriental-trading.html



Hadn't heard anything on the online communication I sent in to SpiritHalloween on Tuesday by mid-morning today so decided to call their Customer Service. Only contacted SH once before by telephone, on a mismarked price, and got immediate attention then. Spoke to a very nice CS rep today who pulled up my info and said she would send out another mask today. Whew! Didn't want to miss out on getting this mask (has been on clearance for a number of weeks now) so was _*Very Pleased*_ with Spirit's phone support. I'd suggest using the phone if you have any issues on an order that has any immediacy to it.

UPDATE 3/1: the ani-motion gorilla mask arrived yesterday. All set and happy with the customer service phone service I got. For our purposes for props this is a really nice mask. Only wish I had actors to use to take advantage of the mouth movement.


----------



## nosefuratyou

Saw this fantabulous coat at Goodwill a couple days ago and didn't buy it. By the time I got home I was kicking myself. I went back today thinking for sure some Halloween nut  had beaten me to it but I lucked out and it was still there. Had the mask for a while. Kind of a plague doctor look. I think Matrixmom mightl be jealous if she happens across this post.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nosefuratyou, That looks so great! I love it! very scary and quite an ominous look. Glad you got lucky when you went back to Goodwill. Stuff at mine flies off the shelf as fast as Ross or HomeGoods LOL. Went back a few times for people who liked an item I had taken a photo of and no such luck.


----------



## printersdevil

Nosefutatyou, that looks great. Love the coat.


----------



## CHEFJULI

That is a great coat for multiple props! Well done!


----------



## Neuf350Z

Went to the Salvation Army store for the first time today and found this waiting for me for 5 bucks...









He's about 13" high. I think the light inside is busted but I'm pretty confident I can fix it


----------



## aphaunt

Here's what I got today....going on my entertainment center.


----------



## spookydave

Cool finds everyone!!


----------



## printersdevil

Love both of those skulls. Great finds!


----------



## ghostbust99

Joni Be Good said:


> I found these at a local sale
> 
> View attachment 274307
> 
> View attachment 274307
> 
> View attachment 274308
> 
> 
> I purchased the headless bride, Headless Harry, Frankenstein, the Resin skeleton head and the Gunslinger, Very excited to get all of these. I also found a Stand Blind Girl in Orient Trading on sale for $45 - Spirit has it for $109 - so ordered that just now (plus free freight)


That's awesome ! I wish i was that lucky ! How much were the lifesizes ?


----------



## ghostbust99

Not much out there right now. Hopefully i'll see more soon


----------



## Godcrusher

I found 3 8 inch Christmas houses with lights. Seeing as my local thrift store never has Halloween houses I bought them and some paint to see if I could spooky them up a bit. These are the 1st 2. 1 left to go. I think they have turned out decent so far. Will look good next to my graveyard in my Lemax village.


----------



## spookydave

Those houses look great godcrusher.


----------



## Neuf350Z

Finally found someone in my area that has 55 gallon drums! If there are any other central MA haunters here looking for them and don't want to drive to CT or NH, there's a place in Leominster that has plenty. PM me for details.


----------



## spookydave

Hahaha I have about 10 of them if anyone in the denver area wants them!


----------



## creepingdth

So excited. Got this on a local garage sale auction on Facebook.


----------



## spookydave

Those are cool, especially if you take out the shelves, pretty sturdy too!


----------



## Godcrusher

spookydave said:


> Those houses look great godcrusher.


Thanks Spookydave. Working on the last one now. Almost done.


----------



## jdubbya

Horned skull mask from Haunted Props. Made by Ghoulish Productions. This one will be worn by our greeter/guard at the entrance to the vampire crypt. Been looking for this all over and HP had it in stock for a great price and it came in just two days.


----------



## ReelSore

Found a new app for smart phones and it'll save me hundreds. Shipping is long but for the price of the items and the time we have till Halloween, I'll wait. Check out "wish" app.


----------



## matrixmom

nosefuratyou said:


> Saw this fantabulous coat at Goodwill a couple days ago and didn't buy it. By the time I got home I was kicking myself. I went back today thinking for sure some Halloween nut  had beaten me to it but I lucked out and it was still there. Had the mask for a while. Kind of a plague doctor look. I think Matrixmom mightl be jealous if she happens across this post.
> View attachment 274512


Im glad Im inspiring people to pull out the masks and get all "bubonic" on their haunts! Nice coat too. Ok maybe a little jealous......


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

From 2/24: 


Ghost of Spookie said:


> If anyone is looking for a "live" as opposed to skull of a crocodile head with wide open mouth, I saw this guy on Design Toscano's website at 50% off (now basically $15 for one or $12.50 each for 2).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not fond of the coloring on it from the picture but sure it could be modified and look better or maybe at night the coloring would be fine as is. All of their stuff is hand painted so the photo is just a representation anyway. I bought a set of 2 for the lesser unit price. Shipping for the 2 was listed at 7.95 but I did note that there was also an alert that due to being oversized an additional charge of 7.95 would be added (printing in red on order form when processing). Just wanted to give a heads up on that so no surprises. Shipping still seems reasonable to me. If anyone wants to order one or two of them, RetailMeNot.com had a coupon code for 15% off which worked for me. Figured it helped defray the extra shipping cost.
> 
> http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...14.do?sortby=bestSellers&refType=&from=Search
> 
> BTW I called them to get accurate measurements on it since only 2 dimensions were listed on the website, and here's what customer service said: 12-1/2" would be snout to neck; 9-1/2" would be bottom to upper mouth; and 6-1/2" would be the head from side to side.
> 
> UPDATE: received my shipping confirmation today. Expect to have next Wednesday. BTW I ordered the set of two and they are being sent boxed separately. So i can understand the "oversize" charge notification which is essentially the same shipping charge of 7.95 for each box. Will post photo next week.



Crocodiles arrived yesterday via UPS (ordered on 2/24) and wanted to post some photos for you guys. I'm very pleased with them, they will look great coming up around my pirates raft. Design Toscano BTW does a great job packing them (open carefully and save the styrofoam and packaging for storage). I'm pleased with the coloring on them so don't feel I'll need to do any modification.

















































\

Hope some of you took advantage of the 50% off sale on these guys when I posted. Now seeing them I kind of wish I would have splurged and picked up another set at that price. They are still on sale, but only at 25% off instead of 50%. BTW as of today RetailMeNot.com has a Design Toscano 20% off coupon sitewide for new customers. So if you sat on the fence on this guy and like him, do try to take advantage of their coupon to defray the cost (using the RMN 20% coupon code and buying a single unit will bring the cost down to 18.36; a set of 2, down to 15.98 ea., plus shipping).


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, those look real!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh he's beyond fabulous. ..nice find gos


----------



## aphaunt

No pics of what I got today...a couple packages of cheesecloth to make a small reaper, a cheap mermaid doll to make a tiny skeleton mermaid, and some sheets to paint my witch backdrop on. A couple days ago, I got some little lanterns that use the battery operated tealights for my reaper.

Ghost of Spookie...your crocodile heads look awesome.


----------



## printersdevil

aphaunt, please share photos of your witch backdrop when you finish. I wish I had the skill to do something like that!


----------



## DeadED

Store closing so... $100 for all of it. Just couldn't pass up


----------



## jdubbya

DeadED said:


> Store closing so... $100 for all of it. Just couldn't pass up
> View attachment 274922


Best $100 you'll ever spend! Fantastic!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I don't know what I would do with a bunch of mannequins let alone store them but that looks like a great collection DeadEd! I have occasionally checked Craig's List in my area for them and that was a great price you got on them. Plans?


Well my second set of Design Toscano crocs arrived today. My pirate on his raft will definitely look like he is in croc infested waters...maybe overkill but two didn't quite give that impression. This second set cost a little bit more than my first order but glad I ordered them all the same. I was on their site today and saw that they are no longer listed.** Not sure if they simply sold out of what they had on hand (maybe bought up by people from HF LOL) or maybe they are now discontinued. That would be a shame because they really are nice.


**I'm wrong! While the croc doesn't come up if you do a regular search on their site "croc", when I looked under Sale items, I did see it still listed there. And the 20% off Garden Animal Statue sale which is going on right now does apply to them (Code: Animal16 expires 3/14).


----------



## jdubbya

We continue to amass a collection of various skulls for this years theme. Found these awesome hard foam half skulls from a member on Haunter's Hangout. Ordered 10 of them. Also have 10 full skulls in the works. I have these ones primed and ready for a finish coat and dry brushing. These little gems are only $5.00 each and are a slam dunk bargain. Great detail and while not a life sized skull look great! The are closer to a 3/4 size.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Those are fantastic skulls what are they made from


----------



## jdubbya

Saki.Girl said:


> Those are fantastic skulls what are they made from


Hard rigid foam.


----------



## matrixmom

Got this cool snake in clearance at Walmart for $5 - (usually its in garden section- never seen this before) Will look great at night I think.....6 feet long....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's a pretty _cool_ and unusual find Matrixmom. I've seen different scarecrows like owls and such but not an inflatable like this. Nice find. Love to see a photo of it inflated. Thanks. 
You may be sending me to Walmart to see what I can find in my store.  The only thing I check out periodically in their garden area is tomato cages, Tiki Torch cast iron stands (to support prop poles), and the occasional garden statute. With winter coming to a close they should be clearancing their window/door film insulating kits in their home hardware section. Picked up some last year and quite a bargain as the cost of these kits can really add up. Nice for creating windows in facades that you can splatter, grime up, add writing to... or I believe I've read people using in place of plexiglass for Pepper's Ghost too. When I do a zombie virus research room, I plan to use the film on a door panel and frost it over with snow spray. Got the idea from a Bob Burns Ice station haunt. Much cheaper material than plexiglass and easier to custom fit.


----------



## Paint It Black

I found this magnifying glass at Home Goods today, and bought it to go in my Museum of Curiosities.


----------



## matrixmom

ok peeps- this thing looks pretty awesome even during the day- here you GoS
I may go get another one - for a possible snake charmer


----------



## amylw1

i would prefer it if it was greens/yellows as would look more real. but its nice


----------



## matrixmom

Paint It Black said:


> I found this magnifying glass at Home Goods today, and bought it to go in my Museum of Curiosities.
> 
> This is a quite stunning piece PIB.....nice find


----------



## matrixmom

amylw1 said:


> i would prefer it if it was greens/yellows as would look more real. but its nice


True, true. But its pretty good for $4


----------



## ooojen

matrixmom said:


> True, true. But its pretty good for $4


Absolutely--It looks excellent! Plus you can change the color with lighting.


----------



## LairMistress

I picked these up at Dollar Tree today. They're pretty short, but I think that they'll be good for hanging ambient lights (mason jar lanterns, etc.).

I'm faithfully considering going back and buying their entire stock of them, and using them to hang my fake chain around the cemetery, because I always put off building the stanchions for it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's a great idea for the chain use!


----------



## RCIAG

Ooo you just gave me an idea of what do to with all those paper lanterns I've got now! OFF TO DOLLAR TREE TOMORROW!!

Wait, I think I'll order them online instead. Less travel for me & then I can get a case delivered right to my door.


----------



## LairMistress

I shamelessly admit that I went back to Dollar Tree later in the day, and picked up 8 more.  I bought a few on clearance at Dollar General last year; they were sturdier and taller, but they also cost a bit more. I should have plenty, now!


----------



## matrixmom

LairMistress said:


> I picked these up at Dollar Tree today. They're pretty short, but I think that they'll be good for hanging ambient lights (mason jar lanterns, etc.).
> 
> I'm faithfully considering going back and buying their entire stock of them, and using them to hang my fake chain around the cemetery, because I always put off building the stanchions for it!



Lair Mistress- if you have big lots in your area- their shepards hooks are all diff sizes then they go on sale after spring. Just a heads up in case you want some height.


----------



## bobzilla

I found this Wildfire Effects Master black light today at the flea market.
I know this might be hard to believe, but I only paid one dollar for it! 
The people who were selling it, obviously didn't know what these originally sold for.
Sometimes at the end of the day at a flea market, people will sell their stuff for super cheap, just so they don't have to haul it back home.
Definitely one of my better finds 
P5 asked me to look out for a nice black light for her....like you need another one, right? 
This will go to her for $2, because I have to at least double my money, right? 
You may want to pass out sunglasses to you trick or treaters!


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> I found this Wildfire Effects Master black light today at the flea market.
> I know this might be hard to believe, but I only paid one dollar for it!
> The people who were selling it, obviously didn't know what these originally sold for.
> Sometimes at the end of the day at a flea market, people will sell their stuff for super cheap, just so they don't have to haul it back home.
> Definitely one of my better finds
> P5 asked me to look out for a nice black light for her....like you need another one, right?
> This will go to her for $2, because I have to at least double my money, right?
> You may want to pass out sunglasses to you trick or treaters!
> View attachment 275225
> 
> View attachment 275226
> 
> View attachment 275227



You are the SHIZZLE, my friend! I owe you big time on this find. I think I can do better than $2. I CANNOT even believe your (my) luck. You must have a perpetual four leaf clover. That was an AMAZING find!


----------



## LairMistress

matrixmom said:


> Lair Mistress- if you have big lots in your area- their shepards hooks are all diff sizes then they go on sale after spring. Just a heads up in case you want some height.


Thank you! We have one that is relatively close. They sold out early last year, and I was disappointed. I did find a few at Dollar General last year post-season, but they were not nearly as thick nor as decorative as some that BL sold. They were plain, just like these.


----------



## amylw1

bobzilla said:


> I found this Wildfire Effects Master black light today at the flea market.
> I know this might be hard to believe, but I only paid one dollar for it!
> The people who were selling it, obviously didn't know what these originally sold for.
> Sometimes at the end of the day at a flea market, people will sell their stuff for super cheap, just so they don't have to haul it back home.
> Definitely one of my better finds
> P5 asked me to look out for a nice black light for her....like you need another one, right?
> This will go to her for $2, because I have to at least double my money, right?
> You may want to pass out sunglasses to you trick or treaters!
> View attachment 275225
> 
> View attachment 275226
> 
> View attachment 275227




not quite as good as your deal but 3years ago i won 2 uv blacklights on ebay for £12 - they were collection only a few streets from where my sister lives (i'm 5hrs north of her) so she agreed to go get them for me. I told her to take a bag incase seller hadnt got one. When she got there and said that she was for the blacklights and she had bought a bag the seller laughed and said would need more than a bag - they were 4ft high each!!! (she went home n got car). the picture made them look like the 1ft bar fridge ones! SO i was very happy!


----------



## bobzilla

amylw1 said:


> not quite as good as your deal but 3years ago i won 2 uv blacklights on ebay for £12 - they were collection only a few streets from where my sister lives (i'm 5hrs north of her) so she agreed to go get them for me. I told her to take a bag incase seller hadnt got one. When she got there and said that she was for the blacklights and she had bought a bag the seller laughed and said would need more than a bag - they were 4ft high each!!! (she went home n got car). the picture made them look like the 1ft bar fridge ones! SO i was very happy!


Nice find!


----------



## amylw1

bobzilla said:


> Nice find!


they were, as my son wanted a glow in dark/blacklight birthday party!


----------



## RCIAG

My husband went down to my aunt & uncle's place in Farmville, VA over the weekend & brought me back a bunch of really cool old bottles.

They were clearing & digging up some stuff & it turned out that where they were digging was where, way back in the days of the late 60s/early 70s, they used to throw their trash. He came home with a small box full of old blue Noxema bottles, blue Vicks bottles, Ponds containers, some old brown Lysol bottles & various other sundry bottles (perfume, medicine, etc.) with & without caps & corks.

I need to clean them up a little better, get the years of clay out of them, but they're pretty cool even if they don't come completely clean (& some won't) & could easily be used as is for decor. Some I may turn into potions but the blue ones I may leave as is.

I told him the next time they're down there keep digging!!


----------



## creepingdth

*finally got a mannequin*








Got this today. I've always wanted one. Not sure where i'll put her, but I have her.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great find everyone I am right now buying for the other holiday ( Christmas ) haha


----------



## ooojen

creepingdth said:


> Got this today. I've always wanted one. Not sure where i'll put her, but I have her.


Mannequins are wonderfully versatile. You can swap out costumes, wigs, often even heads to get the look you want. Nice purchase; I'm sure you'll find a good spot!


----------



## Paint It Black

Our "Manny" is a highlight of our display every year. And "Quinn," our female mannequin was a great addition too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I picked up two Flesh iWounds from Morphsuits.com today. They are having a sale right now (posted about under the Sales, Discounts area). I like the new bib design for the Wound which seems like it will be more secure at holding my iPhone than the older version which was just a round fleshy disk requiring duct tape to adhere.

http://www.morphsuits.com/flesh-iwound-digital-dudz

I first saw the Digital Dudz concept a few years back on TV on _Right This Minute_ around Halloween time and thought it was an ingenious idea. Around that time people on here were also talking about using phones and tablets for videos of moving eyeballs, beating hearts, etc. in their haunts such as moving eye portraits. This took that idea and applied it to masks, t-shirts and later other costumes. The guy who started Digital Dudz was a NASA engineer and clearly had a passion for halloween. The Digital Dudz app and Morphsuits App are available for free download on one's App Store btw. 

You guys might remember seeing on this thread a few months back the Cyborg mask I picked up on sale. I also added the Zombie Beating Heart morphsuit. I was playing with the Apps last night and the videos are quite good, nice resolution and movement. If you use them on your iPad and can't hear them, make sure the "Mute" is Off in your Control Center (swipe up). Look forward to coming up with a costume use for the Flesh iWounds too. 


If anyone is interested, here's a 2013 background story on Digital Dudz/Morphsuits that I stumbled upon on last night while looking for some of their products. There's a video where Mark used 2 iPads to "look through his body". http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-08/23/mark-rober-costumes


----------



## lilibat

Had to Amazon several strings of orange, purple and green LED lights because some of the ones I am taking out of the pumpkins are in really bad shape. Also getting some creepy netting stuff for the monster because I need the larger pieces.


----------



## RCIAG

All from Zulily's Happy Thanksoween sale today. Some will be gifts, some will stay with me, but I couldn't stop once I started!!!

http://www.zulily.com/e/spooky-thankful-and-merry-home-175541.html

http://www.zulily.com/e/spooky-than...tml?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

Not necessarily today, but here are my buys from Transworld last week!










We have a new doll room coming for 2016, so I bought this mask fromCreature REvenge Studios and an animatronic swinging doll from Morris! REALLY LOVED the entire Creature Revenge booth, so many cool masks that look like old school blow molds! 










Closeup of the animatronic from Morris









Bag of flesh from Demented Design Studios, (also bought a hanging flesh line from themt hat will ship soon), a scent distribution box and Gothic and SWampy Marsh scents from Froggy's! 










FINALLY the owner of an Allen Hopps Stiltbeaststudios mask!










Ordered this mask with the blood option from From Art to Zombies!











I cant remember the name of the vendor and I cant find my order form, but I bought this pumpkin burlap mask as well. I'll post an update when it comes with the vendor info in case anyone may be interested.

Transworld is a blast, if you have the chance to go next year, GO!


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow. I didn't realize those stuffed animals that Allen Hopps had were actually masks! It was hard to tell in other photos I saw.

Transworld did look like fun.


----------



## spookydave

Awesome scarecrow mask!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Zulily for me too!


----------



## lilibat

Some cheap 'ivy' vines to hide cords around my pumpkins this year. I ordered a couple dozen, figure I'll touch half of them up with some spray paint to make them brown to blend into the fallen leaves for cords going across the yard.


----------



## BillyBones

I missed these when they first came out, these are permanent stamps so they're good for ever, not that I plan on using them.








Plus this collectors sheet.


----------



## BillyBones

*Stamps*

I missed these when they first came out, these are permanent stamps so they're good for ever, not that I plan on using them.
View attachment 276046


Plus this collectors sheet.
View attachment 276047


----------



## amylw1

yesterday i bought a £1 paper painting sheet, it has been cut and stitched (was a square and i want rectangle) and i am in the process of adding "bricks" to it (paint and sponge) to make it look like a wall - which will become my platform 9 3/4 wall for harry potter. its going to be stuck to the front door as not warm enough here in october to have door open and sheet slit to pass through etc


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Just bought this desk calendar for my office at work. Not this exact one, but another version with different characters on it (Frankenstein, Scream, Hannibal Lector, Leatherface, Jason Voorhees, Jigsaw (the puppet), Chucky, It, Dracula, Michael Myers, Freddy Krueger, and Pinhead). This is gonna be awesome when it finally comes in! 

This is the Etsy listing with the version I didn't buy, but with another set of Horror Icons!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/255339631/2016-calendar-calendar-2016-horror?ref=related-1


----------



## ReelSore

Picked up a bubble machine and a fogger at local good will store for total of $10. Came home tested bubble machine and it wasn't working. Found out that the fuse holder was broken. I had one laying around so I replaced and yes installed correct fuse and it now works. The fogger is a fog/chiller unit and the lid is warped but after some sticky foam tape it works great.


----------



## printersdevil

RCIAG, I went to zuilily as soon as I saw your pictures that day and missed the Ouija Board necklace. It is awesome. Love the stuffed animals and the masks. Cool stamps, too.


----------



## RCIAG

Zulily is like Woot!, you gotta act quickly or stuff is gone. I had a JOL in my cart & before I could get back to it later in the day it was gone. The necklace is very cute too. I need to shorten the chain but that's easy.


----------



## Col. Fryght

I bought a 32 oz. Coke and a MM's rice krispie bar at a local gas station today.


----------



## stick

Col. Fryght we need pictures. 
sounds tasty


----------



## Saki.Girl

Won all of this off eBay excited for the fire and ice lanterns


----------



## LairMistress

Saki.Girl said:


> Won all of this off eBay excited for the fire and ice lanterns


Very nice! I bought one of those projectors at Goodwill last year. It was a great hit! I had it showing on one of the sheer curtains in the upstairs windows. Mine is missing one of the faces. I don't remember if it's one of the bottom two (center and right). I only used the skull, it showed up the best of all of them.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LairMistress said:


> Very nice! I bought one of those projectors at Goodwill last year. It was a great hit! I had it showing on one of the sheer curtains in the upstairs windows. Mine is missing one of the faces. I don't remember if it's one of the bottom two (center and right). I only used the skull, it showed up the best of all of them.


Cool I can not wait to try them


----------



## BlueFrog

A little unexpected money came my way, so I decided to buy all the little real-world-useful items I've been putting off purchasing until I freed up some funds. Socks, printer ink, house paint, that sort of thing. I was determined to keep all my new acquisitions practical and yet somehow, amidst the flurry of "Add to Cart" for normal, mundane items, I bought a human heart. An honest-to-gods real human heart from an old medical collection. 

With a little more luck, after I finish casting the noses, teeth, and tongues of a roadkill opossum and a stillborn goat kid, I'll have enough material left over to mold the heart as well. 

Fear my obsessive attention to realism.


----------



## BillyBones

I was just checking the Postal website and there will be a third edition of the Haunted Canada Stamps later this year.


----------



## lilibat

I didn't BUY it but a friend is moving and is giving me this guy.









What I did buy is more wood and PVC for the Halloween fence. I have about half of the materials I need. I'll get the rest of the wood next week probably.


----------



## punkineater

BlueFrog said:


> A little unexpected money came my way, so I decided to buy all the little real-world-useful items I've been putting off purchasing until I freed up some funds. Socks, printer ink, house paint, that sort of thing. I was determined to keep all my new acquisitions practical and yet somehow, amidst the flurry of "Add to Cart" for normal, mundane items, I bought a human heart. An honest-to-gods real human heart from an old medical collection.
> 
> With a little more luck, after I finish casting the noses, teeth, and tongues of a roadkill opossum and a stillborn goat kid, I'll have enough  material left over to mold the heart as well.
> 
> Fear my obsessive attention to realism.


Fantastic, BF!!! You have the best luck at finding the most interesting things!!! My black heart is green with envy


----------



## LairMistress

I guess that I didn't post my goodies from last weekend!

I found a "tall" black graduation gown for $5.99 at Goodwill (folded up under the photos in my photo), and a cache of old b&w studio portraits. They're not as old as I would have liked, and not exactly ominous either; the sitters are smiling a bit. Still, I didn't have any real photos to set out in my display. I'm not going to alter them in any way. I just needed older photos for decoration. Besides, it kind of makes the kids wonder when some of the photos are lenticular, and others aren't...are those others going to move when they're not looking? Hmmmm...

I didn't buy all of the photos, there were quite a few. I just picked the four with the least smiles, that still looked older than the rest.

I also bought a little cabinet that I'm going to make a vignette display with. It came with some really cruddy old essential oils, and a nice little eo warmer. I don't use candle warmers for my oils, but it's still pretty, and might make a nice "antique" for my display.



















Oh, and a friend moved into a smaller home, and gave me some of her old Halloween decor:


----------



## Bethany

LairMistress said:


> I guess that I didn't post my goodies from last weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and a friend moved into a smaller home, and gave me some of her old Halloween decor:


I have a couple of the small pumpkins in the front. Mine originally came with hooks that stuck in the ground. (Dollar tree has/had the hooks in store recently)
I put tea light in them back in Ohio, but here I didn't use anything, just hung lights from the hooks with the items hanging from them.

Nice stuff btw.


----------



## tzgirls123

Super excited about my pirate treasure!! Got all my finds and the gold spray paint for just under $20!! (A feat in california, because for some reason prices at the good will are more expensive than new on many items...) Can't wait to start my treasure pile with all these goodies


----------



## Deadna

My sister gave me a big decorative antique piece that was originally the back of an old piano/organ. It is very decorative and ornate so I put it up on my faux fireplace mantel. It makes my fireplace look very old now and extends it nearly to the ceiling. Can't believe it was on it's way to the burn pile!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Deadna said:


> My sister gave me a big decorative antique piece that was originally the back of an old piano/organ. It is very decorative and ornate so I put it up on my faux fireplace mantel. It makes my fireplace look very old now and extends it nearly to the ceiling. Can't believe it was on it's way to the burn pile!


Love to see a photo of it


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

I want to start transforming some of my decor into a more gothic vibe. So (along with a candelabra I got from the Goodwill), I bought a new jewelry stand and spray painted them both black. Next I want to find a mirror I can put some kind of ornate frame onto (whoch will also be apray painted, perhaps gold)


----------



## jb1sb2

I found an IV pole and a cool gargoyle painting someone apparently painted in '99 both at Goodwill


----------



## DavyKnoles

I found the coolest prop for this Halloween today at a store called "Five Below." They just introduced these into Orlando and central Florida, although I understand they are nationwide. Anyway, they're like the Dollar Tree, only here nothing is more than $5. So what did I find that makes me this exited? It's a giant remote controlled Tarantula! No kidding. It's eight square inches, and it comes with a standard, two-stick controller that moves it forward and side-to-side. And it works on a half-dozen triple-A batteries too. What a find! I had to buy one quick, cause this is something they're probably not gonna stock for long. I'll post some video soon. But in the meantime, here's a pic.


----------



## LairMistress

Bethany said:


> I have a couple of the small pumpkins in the front. Mine originally came with hooks that stuck in the ground. (Dollar tree has/had the hooks in store recently)
> I put tea light in them back in Ohio, but here I didn't use anything, just hung lights from the hooks with the items hanging from them.
> 
> Nice stuff btw.


Thank you! I bought a dozen of those DT shepherds hooks, and I'm really considering going back for more! I just think that they'd be really useful for staging things throughout the cemetery, even if it's not lighting. I like the idea of putting the JoL pails on them, too!


----------



## LairMistress

I picked up a set of 3 black curtain panels at Goodwill, a couple of things for my reaper box, and this cool little birdcage at 40% off at Michaels. 

Edited to rotate picture:


----------



## Kenneth

Here are some recent purchases i've made....

This is a pillar candle holder I found on clearance at HomeGoods for like 15 bucks. 








And here it is after my spooky treatment. I had a cobra prop left over from last year that I had painted gold in hopes to use as part of a mummy costume, but that never came to fruition. Instead, I attached it to the pillar and painted it black and will be crafting candles to go on top with wax dripping down the pillar. 









We're doing a gothic graveyard theme this year for our party and so I was desperately seeking a floor candelabra to place in the foyer to go beside our "Memorial Book" that our guests will sign upon entering. It will also be getting a spray paint treatment. I picked it up for 30 dollars! Interesting, I had looked at a taller version of this one at my local HomeGoods before the start of the year but by the time I was prepared to jump on it, it was gone! Then this past weekend i'm visiting my best friend in northern Virginia when we decide to pop into her HomeGoods because it's fairly large. AND BEHOLD! There it was, shoved in the back and at a MUCH cheaper price(the one I looked at was marked down to about 85 dollars). 









I also went on Grandin Road's website the other night and took advantage of their 20% off and picked up my own Venetian Victoria and one of the swinging, led lit bats!


----------



## hallowmas

Got these from love pain and stitches on etsy


----------



## lilibat

More wood and PVC for the fence project and spray paint. It seems like I never have enough urgh.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Duplicate.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kenneth said:


> Here are some recent purchases i've made....
> 
> This is a pillar candle holder I found on clearance at HomeGoods for like 15 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is after my spooky treatment. I had a cobra prop left over from last year that I had painted gold in hopes to use as part of a mummy costume, but that never came to fruition. Instead, I attached it to the pillar and painted it black and will be crafting candles to go on top with wax dripping down the pillar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're doing a gothic graveyard theme this year for our party and so I was desperately seeking a floor candelabra to place in the foyer to go beside our "Memorial Book" that our guests will sign upon entering. It will also be getting a spray paint treatment. I picked it up for 30 dollars! Interesting, I had looked at a taller version of this one at my local HomeGoods before the start of the year but by the time I was prepared to jump on it, it was gone! Then this past weekend i'm visiting my best friend in northern Virginia when we decide to pop into her HomeGoods because it's fairly large. AND BEHOLD! There it was, shoved in the back and at a MUCH cheaper price(the one I looked at was marked down to about 85 dollars).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went on Grandin Road's website the other night and took advantage of their 20% off and picked up my own Venetian Victoria and one of the swinging, led lit bats!




I like what you did with the candlestick and cobra! OK, I'm one who did buy that floor candelabra last year or so from HG and it is a great sturdy piece. I'm cross country so know I wasn't the one who originally bought the one in your store LOL! How much did you get it for? Might check my store to see if they got more in. Did I understand that you are planning to spray paint it black as well? If so, please post a photo when done. Thanks. Sounds like you are to a great start there.


----------



## Kenneth

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I like what you did with the candlestick and cobra! OK, I'm one who did buy that floor candelabra last year or so from HG and it is a great sturdy piece. I'm cross country so know I wasn't the one who originally bought the one in your store LOL! How much did you get it for? Might check my store to see if they got more in. Did I understand that you are planning to spray paint it black as well? If so, please post a photo when done. Thanks. Sounds like you are to a great start there.


It was my fault, because I held off on it for so long. But I wound up only paying $30 for it so i'm not mad haha! And yes, I am planning to spray paint it black and I will definitely post pictures!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG that was an outstanding deal on that! I'm shocked it was still on the floor unbought. Good thing you had eagle eyes. Don't you just feel sometimes you are just made to find something? I know I've had a few occasions that have had me thinking that. Particularly when it's something you saw before, didn't buy and then wished you had.

Now if I could just find a second one for my use at that price . It would be worth the cost to buy more of those moving flame candles I managed to find for the other one!


----------



## matrixmom

tzgirls123 said:


> Super excited about my pirate treasure!! Got all my finds and the gold spray paint for just under $20!! (A feat in california, because for some reason prices at the good will are more expensive than new on many items...) Can't wait to start my treasure pile with all these goodies
> View attachment 276337



Not only your goodwill....all of them. Sometimes I wonder who prices their stuff - I think they have delusions. GREAT PIECES BTW.Those plates are gorgeous.


----------



## Kenneth

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG that was an outstanding deal on that! I'm shocked it was still on the floor unbought. Good thing you had eagle eyes. Don't you just feel sometimes you are just made to find something? I know I've had a few occasions that have had me thinking that. Particularly when it's something you saw before, didn't buy and then wished you had.
> 
> Now if I could just find a second one for my use at that price . It would be worth the cost to buy more of those moving flame candles I managed to find for the other one!


YESS. It was meant to be. I didn't even know if I could fit it in my car because we had a full ride, but honey for thirty dollars I WOULD HAVE CARRIED IT BACK TO MY FRIEND'S PLACE. It's either a lesson on patience or to just go with my gut and buy something when I see it. Because it was nothing but pure luck that I found that candelabra...karma said "next time you'll know better!"


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, there are some great finds here recently.

I love the candleabra with the cobra and the gold treasure. That looks really wonderful.


----------



## LairMistress

I found a little something for my reaper box (unexpectedly!), and a bigger something for me. The clock doesn't work, but I don't care. I really didn't want to pay $8 for it, but I never seem to catch it on half off day, and I knew someone would probably scoop it up before I could get there, anyway.

I was going to build one from cardboard for the parlor display, but I will just embellish this one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LairMistress I see that clock having great potential! You can always make it less contemporary and more gothic by adding panels to the front with cut outs and trimming on the top. Well worth the $8. Nice find. Does it work?


So I took the plunge and ordered the Crazy Bonez Alien skeleton this past week. I've had it on my wish list for one of my themes and was hoping someone would have ordered and received theirs by now and posted about it. Thanks to having something I needed to order from Amazon, and not a prime member but wanted to get the free shipping, it made it's way into my cart earlier than maybe planned. Should have it this coming Saturday. I wish it were larger but loved it's hands and head. I think it's going in a stasis tube in a lab. I have two, full-head, alien masks that will represent male and female "living" aliens possibly so the Crazy Bonez guy will make a nice addition to the theme. I saw a photo of the green version but decided the bone colored version made more sense for a skeleton.


----------



## creepymagic

We found these Pirate Chests at Michaels. We had to go to three Michaels to find four of these.


----------



## Creepcakes

Nice $4 addition to the creepy clown bathroom:


----------



## printersdevil

More great finds. Love the big clock! The alien skeleton will be a great addition for your theme, too. Wow, I love those pirate chests. They are really cool and realistic. The clown poster is also a good find. Keep the photos coming. I love this thread.


----------



## LairMistress

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LairMistress I see that clock having great potential! You can always make it less contemporary and more gothic by adding panels to the front with cut outs and trimming on the top. Well worth the $8. Nice find. Does it work?


The sign on it said that it didn't work. It's battery operated, with battery included, but I haven't tried a new battery, or cleaning the leads yet. If it really doesn't work, I will just have background sound effects for it, with 13 chimes.  I do plan on spiffing it up, it's too plain the way that it is. It's just lightweight particle board, nothing really special at all, but a good base to start with.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LairMistress said:


> The sign on it said that it didn't work. It's battery operated, with battery included, but I haven't tried a new battery, or cleaning the leads yet. If it really doesn't work, I will just have background sound effects for it, with 13 chimes.  I do plan on spiffing it up, it's too plain the way that it is. It's just lightweight particle board, nothing really special at all, but a good base to start with.



Hmm if you have the ability to get to the face from behind you should be able to replace the battery mechanism with a reverse backwards clock motor. I bought one just this past year and it does work counter-clockwise which I love. If you get one with a second hand you will notice it runs counter-clockwise right off the bat. Not expensive either. Sometimes the seller offers with a set of clock hands, or there are decorative hands of various lengths you can buy with it. I liked buying all parts from the same seller so that all the parts will work together (new to clock parts and unfamiliar with shaft lengths and threading and such). Some hands are kind of vintage or gothic. We had a thread under Props on this topic of reverse clocks not that long ago. Bought mine off eBay I believe...but here's one seller to give you an idea. I think I searched for reverse backwards clock movement. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Reverse...476948?hash=item43c36c8154:g:0ikAAOSwEetV-gP-

You'll need to check the shaft length and diameter to make sure it will fit, or just replace the face board if you can. I'm pretty sure all the battery mechanisms for this type of clock movement are made by the same manufacturer, Quartex, but there was some pricing difference and options among sellers.

I personally like the clock face to have the numbers displayed in the normal fashion with just the hands running backwards and passing it off as a witch's spell.

If you need a longer shaft (11/16"), I'm not sure I've seen ones that run in reverse however, but here's a seller who has regular replacement motor parts:
http://www.klockit.com/products/dept-157__sku-aaaag.html
Here's his reverse backward clock movement: http://www.klockit.com/products/dept-379__sku-bbbgg.html


----------



## Deadna

Saki.Girl said:


> Love to see a photo of it


Sorry it took me so long but here is a pic. I plan on refinishing all the wood to match and the funeral pic is just there to cover some nails for now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Took advantage of Shindigz's Penny Banner Offer (thanks BlueFrog, see Coupon/Discount area, expires today) and decided to think outside the box a bit for a vinyl banner that will be used to make a lit directional arrow for the marquee for this year's Haunted Drive-In Movie theme--it's a double Creature Feature.

Planned the banner out so I'll have room for the pointed arrow portion and ordered this customized 18 x 54 inch banner last night. It is shipping via UPS today.










I'll adhere the 4-1/2 foot banner to some material I'll cut in the shape of an arrow, add some trim to the edges, and pop in some globe-like lights. If I can find some that I can use on a chaser circuit, that would be perfect. Hopefully the arrow will resemble this when done, but better than my sketch! The arrow will be mounted to the larger part of the marquee with the movie posters on it. Have plans to top the marquee with some giant creature/creature parts.


----------



## BlueFrog

That's literally and figuratively "thinking outside the box," GoS. Excellent job. That should look great. 

I of course also succumbed to the lure of the penny banner sale. Wasn't expecting it until later this year so I'm glad I opened the email when I did. I purchased a masquerade banner for my theme a few years ago back when it was "The Monsters' Ball" but now that it has been renamed "The Gravedancers' Ball" I needed a replacement.

I also noticed that some haunt items, like the faux razor wire, that were OOS last fall now have estimated shipping dates and "Notify" buttons, so it may be worth your while to browse the rest of the site for other goodies to purchase or put yourself on the notification list.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Definitely will check out the razor wire I waited too long for last year. Thanks again!

I Iike the Gravedancers Ball title. More fitting than the Monsters probably given the costumes and such. Elegant look too.


----------



## BlueFrog

Very glad that you alerted me to the existence of that faux razor wire. My chief minion wants our next Walking Dead premiere party to be even more over-the-top than what we've done in the past. We'll be viewing outdoors on a big screen, so I got the "bright" idea of making the whole back yard look like a protective encampment erected by a group of survivors wandering the zombie apocalypse. There will of course be walkers outside the protected area, and for food we're doing a table full of "scrounged" disparate items. (Said chief minion also does a great job of cooking Carol's applesauce cookies; I stick to providing Carl's store bought pudding). I have some cheap faux barbed wire but I think the razor wire will be much more effective at providing the right look and feel. Plus, it'll be great for next year's mad lab. 

As soon as my minion-in-training mentioned that she was attending the annual Gravedancers' Ball at University of Wisconsin Green Bay, I knew my haunt had a new title. I like that it evokes images of the old halls where one could "dance on the dead," as well as being more appropriate for the latest twist I've added to this long-gestating theme: the participants will be performing the Danse Macabre as a masquerade in a graveyard. I love when ideas coalesce into something at least a little bit strange and new, while still nodding at tradition.


----------



## LairMistress

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hmm if you have the ability to get to the face from behind you should be able to replace the battery mechanism with a reverse backwards clock motor. I bought one just this past year and it does work counter-clockwise which I love. If you get one with a second hand you will notice it runs counter-clockwise right off the bat. Not expensive either.


Great, thank you! I didn't even realize that such a thing existed! I should have checked the battery out today, and forgot. I guess I really ought to bring it in from the garage (which unfortunately, isn't attached to the house, or I would do that right now...).


----------



## LairMistress

I don't remember if I mentioned it the other day or not, but I bought a couple of ultraviolet "invisible ink" paint-style markers the other day. I saw a really cool Pinterest idea where they were used to scrawl eerie messages on walls, as if in an insane asylum, etc.

http://smile.amazon.com/Nissens-302...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00


----------



## matrixmom

BlueFrog said:


> That's literally and figuratively "thinking outside the box," GoS. Excellent job. That should look great.
> 
> I of course also succumbed to the lure of the penny banner sale. Wasn't expecting it until later this year so I'm glad I opened the email when I did. I purchased a masquerade banner for my theme a few years ago back when it was "The Monsters' Ball" but now that it has been renamed "The Gravedancers' Ball" I needed a replacement.
> 
> I also noticed that some haunt items, like the faux razor wire, that were OOS last fall now have estimated shipping dates and "Notify" buttons, so it may be worth your while to browse the rest of the site for other goodies to purchase or put yourself on the notification list.



LOVE THE NEW NAME!!! and thanks for the heads up n the banner, got one too!!


----------



## kallie

Today I bought The Twilight Zone box set on amazon. Related?...I think so :-D


----------



## matrixmom

Ok great deals everyone.....you know how there is NEVER black latex paint on sale???? Well head to your local walmart paint section...Each of these cans were $4.50/can. Now mind you, I know they are not worth it for our "heavy hitting" haunters, but great for those who do smaller scale stuff (like me) These are normally $8.50 (more at home depot). They had lots of black. I opened the cans and the red is rich color, so is the yellow, I got green and brown. The also had lots of Krylon spray paint for $2.50 /can too.


----------



## matrixmom

Some more goodies I got at dollar store..(cleaning section) ..look great for clown gloves??









And I am not sure what I am going to do with these, but they pretty strange. They were in the garden section at walmart $5


----------



## Nox Eterna

I just ordered this shirt. They have all four horsemen, but I really like Pestilence (That sounds so wrong ) http://www.teefury.com/pestilence


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Was looking through some new 2016 halloween items at Shindigz. Here's some things I thought were interesting. Don't think any of them were yet available to order but still fun to see what's coming out soon.


I thought this item looked kind of cool. I'm guessing it's a new Gemmy product. It's pretty small though which doesn't surprise me but nice for a table top I guess.










http://www.shindigz.com/party/animated-mystic-wheel/pgp/16szhwnamw

-------------
Does this lady look familiar? 










http://www.shindigz.com/party/animated-cannibal-bride/pgp/14szhwnacb

-------------
OK, now this Animated Hanging Bride looks very much like the hanging bride that Ross Dress for Less had last year. There's a video of her on the Shindigz site.










http://www.shindigz.com/party/hanging-bride-with-roses/pgp/15szhwnbrh

-------------
This Animated Standing Zombie Woman has lit red eyes, poseable arms that move up and down and she moans. 3AAs. Sound activated. 64 inches.










http://www.shindigz.com/party/animated-standing-zombie-woman/pgp/16szhwnazw

-------------
Nice bottle holder!










http://www.shindigz.com/party/skeleton-bottle-holder/pgp/15szhwnbth

-------------
Shindigz is primarily a party supply store that does personalization on items. Among the party ware, I thought these blank invites you can customize might appeal to some of our members here who are thinking of doing a fortune teller/carnival theme.










http://www.shindigz.com/party/hasbro-ouija-board-stationary-invitations/pgp/laj0029inv46ssz

-------------
And they are also carrying these HP Photo Strips. Description says download the HP app for them on your iPhone, iPad or iTouch, take several photos and send to AirPrint printer. That's really cool. Great for small parties. I'd love to offer for my ToTers when I do our Carnival theme but I'd probably go broke or be there all night since our ToT count has gone up so much. Actually if you get 100 strips per pack and the packs are around $10 that's not too bad.










http://www.shindigz.com/party/hp-photo-booth-strips/pgp/15szfavpbs


----------



## offmymeds

Love that bottle holder!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just ordered these two clearance wallpapers for my haunt room facades.


----------



## Demented Diva

I ordered another set of teeth that came in the mail today! 









Ouija board clipart and started making my *Halfway To Halloween* cards.


----------



## printersdevil

I love the skeleton holding the bottle and I have to have the Animated Mystic Wheel.


----------



## printersdevil

I like the Halfway to Halloween cards! I would love to have a tea or luncheon for this. Maybe next year. I am pleased to be going to a birthday costume party for Lady Sherry the week before and hope to make it to Dallas to Dark Hour Haunted House in mid May. So, I am getting a Halloween fix.

Demented Diva, which stamps are you drooling over? Are you a Harry Potter fan? If so did you get the HP stamps? I love them!!


----------



## tzgirls123

Got 6 of these lil beauties (to hang from some sort of halloween tree) at the Dollar Store!! Score!!


----------



## Demented Diva

Printersdevil - A HP fan indeed. I ordered a set of the HP stamps a while back and was kind of disappointed by how small they were.

I'm drooling over the Jack 'o lantern stamps, can't wait for their release. Loving that they're Forever stamps.


----------



## printersdevil

tzgirls did those come from the Dollar Tree or another dollar type store. I really like them

I do likes that the HP ones are in a booklet though. By the way, welcome Demented Diva.


----------



## tzgirls123

They came from the dollar tree...I only saw them at one, they were on a bottom shelf on an endcap under the new summer stuff, just the 6 orange ones, so I'm not sure if they are part of the new summer line, or if my store randomly had/found them..they are a pretty good size too!! will definitely hold a votive or small pillar!


----------



## halloween71

Got 4 of these


----------



## WitchyKitty

My DT store has had those colored glass jar candle holders for awhile, in different colors. I bought a red one for Valentine's Day earlier this year, and just saw more colors recently. I want to pick up some of those orange ones, too, if my store still has some. They would look really nice for Fall/Halloween! I have seen them in three different places in my store: in the summer stuff on the bottom shelf, on end caps and in the candle aisle, if anyone else is looking for them in their stores.


----------



## Demented Diva

Just picked up 50 yards of black tulle netting for the low low.


----------



## Wrench

[ accidental double post ]


----------



## Wrench

my nepenthes ampullaria came in the mail, so I was able to get my terrarium put together...


----------



## creepymagic

Bought some remote control candles at Michaels, have no idea what I am going to do with them.


----------



## Bethany

Bought this butler from a fellow Haunter Saturday at our Swap Meet


----------



## ooojen

Lots of great items!
Love the Nepenthes, Wrench! I have a weakness for insectivores.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Oh, but I have been eeeevil...
Last week I preordered the Living Dead Dolls series 32 "Vintage Halloween" set








Then today Sam from Trick r Treat and the vulture tombstone from G.R. ( 10% off + free shipping)


----------



## spookydave

LOVE this guy, nice buy Bethany!


----------



## Bethany

spookydave said:


> LOVE this guy, nice buy Bethany!


I just couldn't resist him.


----------



## bobzilla

Bethany said:


> View attachment 276926
> 
> Bought this butler from a fellow Haunter Saturday at our Swap Meet


This guy is so cool!
Nice buy!


----------



## printersdevil

Cool finds everyone. Bethany, I love your new guy. 

Swap meet with Haunters. What a great idea.


----------



## spookydave

No kidding, huh, I want a swap meet like that!!


----------



## Bethany

spookydave said:


> No kidding, huh, I want a swap meet like that!!


I did buy him, but I got a steal for $35 

I only sold 3 Haunted Mansion Bottle stoppers. None of the items I made.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Oops double post


----------



## Nox Eterna

Saw this today, I really like her, new this year, but at $139.99........no


----------



## creepymagic

I got this sign off of Ebay, added the tripod and ground breaker to conceal the tripod legs. I guess our pirate room now has a name.


----------



## RCIAG

Nox Eterna said:


> Saw this today, I really like her, new this year, but at $139.99........no
> View attachment 277202


Who makes this? I love it too but unless it's life sized I don't think I'd spend that much either.


----------



## Nox Eterna

RCIAG said:


> Who makes this? I love it too but unless it's life sized I don't think I'd spend that much either.


My thought exactly. She's only 16" tall. She's from Christmas Traditions https://www.christmastraditions.com/product/TD5051.html


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

I know this isn't Halloween related but.... 
I finally got my "The Beginning is Near" "reclaimed frame" wood print in the mail!      
View attachment 277228


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

I went on an Ebay-spree and bought a bunch of Halloween-themed things from Bath and Body Works and Victorias Secret. Sometimes I like to be girly but still Halloween-y haha


----------



## LairMistress

Weekend purchases:

Friday, I went to Hobby Lobby for the metal and glass case on the left, and happened to find the plain mantel clock on the right for a couple of bucks at Salvation Army. I think that it will get a nice retro style Halloween paint job. There's an odd open space under the "face", but I'm thinking of standing up some DT skeletons (from garland) inside, and have them peering out of the window. 










I finally made it to Family Dollar on Sunday, for the solar lantern sale. They only had one of the style that I intended to get, but honestly, I like these better. I'm not overly fond of the white dry brush paint job, but I can dry brush a darker tone over it.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

LairMistress said:


> Weekend purchases:
> 
> Friday, I went to Hobby Lobby for the metal and glass case on the left, and happened to find the plain mantel clock on the right for a couple of bucks at Salvation Army. I think that it will get a nice retro style Halloween paint job. There's an odd open space under the "face", but I'm thinking of standing up some DT skeletons (from garland) inside, and have them peering out of the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally made it to Family Dollar on Sunday, for the solar lantern sale. They only had one of the style that I intended to get, but honestly, I like these better. I'm not overly fond of the white dry brush paint job, but I can dry brush a darker tone over it.


Ooooooh how much for that case on the left?? Pre coupon I mean. May have to make the drive to HL....


----------



## printersdevil

That cabinet on the left is awesome. I also now have to hit up Family Dollar about the lanterns. They are the buy one get one free ones??? That clock will be a cool make over.


----------



## Paint It Black

All 50% off at Hobby Lobby yesterday:


----------



## BlueFrog

*LairMistress*, thanks for clearing up the mystery of where taxidermists have been buying the "case on the left." I see them semi-regularly after people have added things to them, but did not have a clue where they were buying them. Not a big fan of HL but may have to break down for that one.

*Paint It Black*: you bought that great biohazard stuff at HL recently? Were these leftover clearance items from Halloween or ... ?


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog said:


> *LairMistress*, thanks for clearing up the mystery of where taxidermists have been buying the "case on the left." I see them semi-regularly after people have added things to them, but did not have a clue where they were buying them. Not a big fan of HL but may have to break down for that one.
> 
> *Paint It Black*: you bought that great biohazard stuff at HL recently? Were these leftover clearance items from Halloween or ... ?


The metal signs and the glass beakers were all considered "Home Accents" LOL. And yes, I just bought them yesterday.


----------



## LairMistress

Sorry I've been away and not answered questions! 

The "case on the left', as we are referring to it, haha, was $39.99, but either 40% or 50% off on sale, I can't remember exactly which. I'm not a big HL fan either, and usually avoid it, but when I saw the case, I HAD to have it.

Printersdevil, the solar lamps at Family Dollar are buy one get one half off, and they're $10 regularly. 

I saw the beakers too, over near the frames, which is near where these cases were at our store. I looked everywhere else that was likely, first!


----------



## margaret

Loove the stand ... Need the stand!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> All 50% off at Hobby Lobby yesterday:



Just a heads up for people wishing they had a HL near them, the lab equipment is currently available on their website. This week's 50% off sale on Home Decor is the cheapest price you will find until stuff goes to clearance, but then never a given it will be there. There is no coupon available to use on 50% off mdse BTW.

Here's a couple of links to the lab equipment. It comes in various sizes and corresponding prices. Not sure if with shipping it pays to order from them but that will be up to you. Nice to have a store nearby but it's also possible your store won't have what you are looking for either so help the links help.

Erlenmeyer Glass Flask 250, 500, 1000mL : http://www.hobbylobby.com/Home-Deco...-Containers/Erlenmeyer-Glass-Flask/p/80764568

Graduated Glass Cylinder 50, 100, 250mL : http://www.hobbylobby.com/Home-Deco...ners/50mL-Graduated-Glass-Cylinder/p/80764572

Probably should be posting this under the Hobby Lobby thread as well.


----------



## TheBren

Found this at Dollar Tree today, randomly. Nice little hologram thing on some cheap postcard paper.


----------



## McCall72

I got this poster for my office. I plan on having it nicely framed soon.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Love that! Where did you find it?


McCall72 said:


> I got this poster for my office. I plan on having it nicely framed soon.
> View attachment 277538


----------



## RichardYVR

Bought this Angel Statue yesterday. She's a bit beat up in a few places and has a broken wing but will be perfect for the grave yard this year.
Suggestions on what I should do with her please! She's 24 inches tall and 16 inches at her widest.


----------



## McCall72

Nox Eterna said:


> Love that! Where did you find it?


Hi, I bought it from an artist from Chicago. Here's his web store: https://fringefocus.com/store/


----------



## BlueFrog

Paint It Black said:


> The metal signs and the glass beakers were all considered "Home Accents" LOL. And yes, I just bought them yesterday.


In response, I was about to type "What kind of home uses those as accents?" Then I surveyed my own home from where I'm sitting.....

I'll be quiet now


----------



## LairMistress

I was wrong on the price for the metal and glass case. It was regularly $32.99, not $39.99, and was part of the 50% off sale.


----------



## jdubbya

Stopped by "At Home" and got this great finial for a new tombstone I'm making. They have some really nice one.


----------



## jdubbya

RichardYVR said:


> View attachment 277539
> 
> Bought this Angel Statue yesterday. She's a bit beat up in a few places and has a broken wing but will be perfect for the grave yard this year.
> Suggestions on what I should do with her please! She's 24 inches tall and 16 inches at her widest.


Great cemetery statue! I think it would look nice on some sort of box base. You could do something low to the ground like this










or go with something taller and a bit more imposing.


----------



## stick

Looking good there jdubbya. Also the one in the back on the left looks interesting from what I can see.


----------



## jdubbya

stick said:


> Looking good there jdubbya. Also the one in the back on the left looks interesting from what I can see.


Thanks! The one in back is a gothic style stone that's about 45 inches tall.


----------



## stick

Looks great thanks for sharing a picture of it.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

RichardYVR said:


> Bought this Angel Statue yesterday. She's a bit beat up in a few places and has a broken wing but will be perfect for the grave yard this year.
> Suggestions on what I should do with her please! She's 24 inches tall and 16 inches at her widest.


Man that one is perfect ! What a terrific buy !


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

jdubbya said:


> Thanks! The one in back is a gothic style stone that's about 45 inches tall.


Excellent as always JDubbya........!

Ya gotta screw one up really badly one time JDubbya; so us underlings don't feel so inadequate. 

You know, take one for the team......


----------



## Cloe

Paint It Black said:


> All 50% off at Hobby Lobby yesterday:


PIB :I have been racking my brains on their website trying too find the holder you have the tube in. I'm assuming it's meant to hold a floral bud in the vase. No? Their website is so unuser friendly. I'm not sure if it's not available online or if without the exact name of it I am unable to pull it up. What exactly was it called? Their store is tucked away in a town east of me that's out of the way of anything I normally head towards so I was hoping to find it online. Thanks.


----------



## LairMistress

I bought this t-shirt from teepublic.com a couple of weeks ago, and it came this week! I love it. 

I'm also correcting the pic of the glass and metal case, because I posted it from my phone earlier, and it always comes out sideways when I do that!


----------



## Nox Eterna

I also went to Hobby Lobby to get the infamous "Case on the left"  Ended up bringing this one home instead ( still 50% off ) I think maybe it needs a Venus flytrap....

.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Nox Eterna said:


> I also went to Hobby Lobby to get the infamous "Case on the left"  Ended up bringing this one home instead ( still 50% off ) I think maybe it needs a Venus flytrap....
> 
> .


That's a terrific idea !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe said:


> PIB :I have been racking my brains on their website trying too find the holder you have the tube in. I'm assuming it's meant to hold a floral bud in the vase. No? Their website is so unuser friendly. I'm not sure if it's not available online or if without the exact name of it I am unable to pull it up. What exactly was it called? Their store is tucked away in a town east of me that's out of the way of anything I normally head towards so I was hoping to find it online. Thanks.


@@Cloe, I was in HL today after seeing your post and saw the test tube flower holders. In my store they were in the main center area with the vases, figurines, animal carvings. Not sure how your store is set up. There are actually 2 versions. I'll come back and post a photo I took. The one PIB bought had this on the tag: $11.99, Home Accents S16, 7.63x5.13x11.63in. Number below bar code is 5729801. The other design, the metal looks shaped like a bottle, was 9.99, Home Accents S16, 4.38x4.38x11.63in. #5729793. No other text description on the tag. Not everything in the store is online but you should be able to call you local store and at least know if they have it there.


----------



## jdubbya

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Excellent as always JDubbya........!
> 
> Ya gotta screw one up really badly one time JDubbya; so us underlings don't feel so inadequate.
> 
> You know, take one for the team......


Oh believe me, I screw up plenty!! Why do you think I don't take close ups of stuff? Distance hides the flaws!


----------



## LairMistress

Nox Eterna said:


> I also went to Hobby Lobby to get the infamous "Case on the left"  Ended up bringing this one home instead ( still 50% off ) I think maybe it needs a Venus flytrap....
> 
> .


I really like that one, too! I don't think that our store had any of those.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

jdubbya said:


> Oh believe me, I screw up plenty!! Why do you think I don't take close ups of stuff? Distance hides the flaws!


Yeah, yeah sure JDubbya sure ya do.....


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

I found pumpkin seeds in the grocery store! Usually it's pretty hard for me to find them out of season, but I did! They had both shelled and unshelled. For now I'm just eating them plain (or in salads), but come Autumn I'm getting a pumpkin and roasting up those bad boys with butter and salt! Yum yum yum


----------



## jdubbya

Got another vampire mask today. Purchased it from Lord Grimley's Manor. It a Ghoulish Productions mask and is going to be perfect in this year's haunt.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

That's a mighty fine mask JDubbya !


----------



## spookydave

Cool mask, needs to be made into a standing prop!


----------



## halloween71

http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod.../1005/c/0/sc/1011/75391.uts?thumbnailIndex=14


----------



## halloween71

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Man that one is perfect ! What a terrific buy !


love her!!!


----------



## halloween71

jdubbya said:


> Got another vampire mask today. Purchased it from Lord Grimley's Manor. It a Ghoulish Productions mask and is going to be perfect in this year's haunt.


wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Hallow-art

I've been a bad member. I haven't posted in a while but I come back with some good finds 

I found these back in February around Valentine's Day at my local gym. They were having a yard sale and people left some of their items behind to sell. I got both of them for $2 total. I never get lucky at yard sales or flea markets so this was a steal! They seem to have their original cords and are from General Foam. I'm happy to have them


----------



## mantisLJD

jdubbya said:


> Got another vampire mask today. Purchased it from Lord Grimley's Manor. It a Ghoulish Productions mask and is going to be perfect in this year's haunt.


Have you seen their Mega Witch mask?


----------



## jdubbya

mantisLJD said:


> Have you seen their Mega Witch mask?


Yes. They carry some nice masks.


----------



## jdubbya

spookydave said:


> Cool mask, needs to be made into a standing prop!



It will be on a live actor in this year's haunt but will make a great static prop down the road.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I didn't buying anything today....

I feel like I should have bought something......

Now I feel guilty cuz I didn't buy anything...

UGH....What a revolting development.....


----------



## jdubbya

Another of our vampire masks arrived today. It also from Ghoulish Productions. Very nicely detailed. Should get some good scares.










http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p255/jdubbya2006/Halloween%20masks/IMG_6758_zpslfgyikgd.jpg[/IMG

Also got a gallon of black paint, one of several we'll need to re-color the haunt walls after last year's clown theme!


----------



## jdubbya

Another of our vampire masks arrived today. It also from Ghoulish Productions. Very nicely detailed. Should get some good scares.


----------



## David Woods

How do you find the quality/thickness of the latex and painting on masks from this company?

Thanks
David


----------



## jdubbya

David Woods said:


> How do you find the quality/thickness of the latex and painting on masks from this company?
> 
> Thanks
> David


I have owned several masks from GP and love them. Nice thickness, awesome detail and paint. They're priced right as well. No reservations here!


----------



## doto

David Woods said:


> How do you find the quality/thickness of the latex and painting on masks from this company?
> 
> Thanks
> David



I have around a dozen of the Ghoulish Masks. Love them too. I use them primarily for prop characters, and don't wear them. I think the painted eyes are the thing which sets them apart from other masks in the their price range.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Hubby bought this cute little slasher mask + machete stick-on for my car. It is very adhesive, so if you get one, make sure you have it where you want it before it touches your car.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

OK, I give... how do I get the picture to rotate?


----------



## matrixmom

Here's some stuff I found while hunting in thrifts w/ MC Haunt Dreams: There's the label that was inside the suitcase, not sure what it was used for, but I loved its shape for clown haunt.


----------



## matrixmom

Here's some stuff I found while hunting in thrifts w/ MC Haunt Dreams:
View attachment 278543
View attachment 278542
View attachment 278544


----------



## matrixmom

Here's the inside label of the suitcase, not sure exactly what it was for- but I loved the shape for the clown haunt.


----------



## matrixmom

oops double post....please delete one...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

CzarinaKatarina said:


> OK, I give... how do I get the picture to rotate?


Use Photoshop under EDIT pictures.....click the rotate LEFT button and SAVE.


----------



## creepymagic

I used to have a case just like that for carrying tools as a electronic technician. There should be another piece or shelf that sort of looks like the top piece with holders and such that goes over the lower part of the case. We used to get them at RS Electronics in Michigan for around $150 - $250 new back in the eighties.


----------



## njwilk

A friend alerted me to an estate sale over the weekend because she knows I keep an eye out for stuff like that for my annual boneyard sale at the end of September (fundraiser for a dog rescue group.) There were a total of 9 large bins plus a couple of zombie figures and large tombstones. I glanced at the top of a few of the bins and handed over my cash. Digging through the bins today, totally worth the $150. Even if I keep several items for myself, I'll easily make double that for the pups. Party dishes and decor, costumes, small fogger, about a dozen small tombstones, lights, dolls, several decks of monster-themed playing cards, ouija board, vultures, crows, signs, Gomez and Morticia dolls. Still three more bins to dig through.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

I got my hands on this print from artist William Basso today, I am a fan of his style and have been eyeballing this print for a while now. 

If you're interested in his work, his online store is here. He is also having a sale now until June 1st which is 20% off prints.


----------



## matrixmom

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Use Photoshop under EDIT pictures.....click the rotate LEFT button and SAVE.


If you have a mac, any edit that you save in iPhoto will correctly post the pic.


----------



## jdubbya

Purchased tow awesome resin skull plaques from Jason Glenn over on Haunter's Hangout. They're flat backed for hanging on a wall and even have an eye hook on top.He makes some fantastic custom props


----------



## Neuf350Z

While these may not be so obvious that they're for Halloween, they're more pieces for my zombie haunt this year.

The two vintage meters will be part of my vaccine machine as will the small container that will be filled with glowing green slime. Got the meters on eBay and the container at Home Depot. The two giant bottles of soda are from Dollar Tree and will end up as air tanks for the guy working on the vaccine.


----------



## creepymagic

I picked these two gems up at Canterbury Village Dept 56 store at half price (they are new but I guess discontinued), they still have a few left for those close by (Pontiac Auburn Hills area of Michigan, about 3 miles from Great Lake Crossing). The lady that works there said the Halloween villages are their biggest seller, more than Dickens Village and Snow Village.


----------



## jdubbya

Another mask for our vampire theme. It's a Ghoulish Productions mask called Viper. A worthy addition!!


----------



## doto

jdubbya said:


> Another mask for our vampire theme. It's a Ghoulish Productions mask called Viper. A worthy addition!!


Loving the masks. Vampires are a great classic theme especially now that the Twilight movies are no longer trendy.


----------



## jdubbya

doto said:


> Loving the masks. Vampires are a great classic theme especially now that the Twilight movies are no longer trendy.


Absolutely! We're going for a "30 Days of Night" feel. No glitter on these vampires!!


----------



## jdubbya

Large sound activated rocking bat with led highlights. Have seen these for years and always kind of liked them but always passed. This year it will fit our theme perfectly. These are actually pretty cool!


----------



## 22606

Nice variety of purchases, all of which are excellent.

I ordered this 'Gothic Flight' wall mount last week (Zeckos on eBay), though I received it today, which should qualify the bat for this thread


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I bought an 8 pack of throw back Mt Dew with real sugar ! Original art work on carton.

Dang it! I don't have a pic !


----------



## matrixmom

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I bought an 8 pack of throw back Mt Dew with real sugar ! Original art work on carton.
> 
> Dang it! I don't have a pic !


You drank the whole 8 pack without a pic?? With all that Mtn dew caffeine in your system your haunt must done already......


----------



## jdubbya

Received our resin vampire skull from monster Prop Studios. This will be the top of our greeter's staff. Awesome detail and finish.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

matrixmom said:


> You drank the whole 8 pack without a pic?? With all that Mtn dew caffeine in your system your haunt must done already......



Working nights for the Holiday..... 



Mt Dew...



Nectar of the Gods


I wasn't tired hehehe...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped over at HalloweenAsylum's site last night to browse only, not really thinking there's anything I need right now. In the past always found one or two masks for props but now have a good varied collection. Still I enjoy seeing what they get in. Spotted these Crypt-O-Spinner 18-inch disks on clearance and ended up picking up a pair. 

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/crypt_o_spinner_cat.html

My thought was to eliminate the cat and use the spinning hypnotic wheels as two eyes for a carnival display. For the price, figured it was a low-risk gamble on modifying them and having them turn out decently. Looks like there is one left if someone else wants to do a one crazy-eyed clown or something . Battery operated.


Have to admit I was tempted by the clearance talking Charlie doll for my carnival as well. Did some research on him and he's sound triggered. Only 14 inches (info from another site), so really doll size. Kind of pictured him on a wall of hanging carnival prizes and as kids walked past and made noise he would yak at them. At the last minute decided since I had the Ventrolquist guy with dummy prop and also a separate talking dummy prop I was pretty covered with similar items so dropped him from the cart. Still pretty attractive item at this price point in case someone else might find him desirable. Might even change my mind. Have to think about him some more.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

After donating my 13-year old Chilean Rose Hair to the Nature Center I used to work at, my parents bought me a replacement: a super cute (juveline) Mexican Redknee tarantula. It's unsexed, but we've named it Pepé. How could anyone find these guys scary?!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

We live near a State park that does a tarantula event each year. Hubby sees these crossing the hiking paths out here all the time. Didn't realize they were found on the other side of the country. Personally I prefer my latex and air inflatable ones!...not a spider person. Guess I fall into the group of people with a phobia of crawling insects . He is friendly looking I guess. Do they have third eye?

You'd probably enjoy this new piece of artwork on a local Bay Area parking garage: http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...rom-Morgan-Hill-Parking-Garage-371102891.html


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

We don't have wild tarantulas in Virginia, just pet ones  it's funny, I don't like little spiders, but tarantulas are just fine. I think it's something to do with them (the little ones) being a lot more deadly and fast. Yes, they have a third eye... plus 5 more! 8 eyes, 8 legs, 2 "arms," all awesomeness!


----------



## ooojen

Pepé is a cutie! I had a Rose Hair for quite a few years. She didn't do a lot, but she was always a good conversation point.


----------



## Nox Eterna

I have been watching "Edgar Allen Crow" for quite sometime. Found him here https://www.sturbridgeyankee.com/edgar-allen-crow-halloween-soft-sculpture.html
on clearance, signed up for their email and got an additional 20% off!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Oops double post


----------



## RCIAG

There's something about a spider that large that makes it almost not a spider. That doesn't make any sense now that I see it in writing. I guess I mean, well, while I don't wanna wake up with any bug on my face no matter what the size, when they're larger than the ones you could squish with a foot, they're almost like a small rodent, like a hamster or something, only less fluffy.


----------



## Vandalay Industries

Bought this guy from Darkside Studios. He has some clearance masks on his facebook page.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great mask Vandalay Industries. So much personality to it!

I noticed Nox Eterna's post today under the GrandinRoad thread about their Memorial Day sale and said a while back if they had a sale where the percentage was good _and_ there was free shipping, I'd order their Winged Lady Statue for my graveyard. I've admired this winged headless lady for a number of years from a far . Now will be able to do so close up  . Figured at some point it will be discontinued and I'd be kicking myself otherwise LOL.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Great mask Vandalay Industries. So much personality to it!
> 
> I noticed Nox Eterna's post today under the GrandinRoad thread about their Memorial Day sale and said a while back if they had a sale where the percentage was good _and_ there was free shipping, I'd order their Winged Lady Statue for my graveyard. I've admired this winged headless lady for a number of years from a far . Now will be able to do so close up  . Figured at some point it will be discontinued and I'd be kicking myself otherwise LOL.




WooHoo!


----------



## RCIAG

From Zulily.

Ordered this guy:











Another small Halloween tree:











And these DotD light up skulls:


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Ordered these off of Amazon and they arrived today.


----------



## ooojen

MrsMcbernes said:


> Ordered these off of Amazon and they arrived today.


I have a few of those, too. They're nicely made-- good value, IMO.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

OK, I WILL be buying some of those spoons. Those are AWESOME. They will go great with my Black Cat & Happy Pumpkin Fiestaware.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Something else I ordered off of amazon. Came today. So excited about this because I used to have a different version of this (different front picture). One of my all time favorite tv shows to do Halloween episodes.


----------



## jdubbya

Vandalay Industries said:


> View attachment 278910
> 
> 
> Bought this guy from Darkside Studios. He has some clearance masks on his facebook page.


That's damn fine mask! I have a couple D/S/S masks and they are excellent quality.


----------



## Mapleton Manor

Got home from work yesterday and saw that the neighbor across the street had 8 pool noodles (4- 2" and 4 - 3") in the garbage and they were still in great condition. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I get all eight for FREE! Gotta love free stuff.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

I woke up a little early today, and went out to get coffee and read the newspaper. On my way home I spied a neighbor had some bulk items on the curb for pickup. I stopped and got the following for free:

2 pieces of 10' long 1/2" PVC pipe
2 pieces of 10' long 1" PVC pipe
1 piece of ~7' long 3/4" PVC grey conduit 

All the pieces were in new condition (aside from a little dirt). Not a big haul, but still a nice find.


----------



## RCIAG

I bought a bunch of cutesy things on Zulily today.

I couldn't resist these guys. Some I'll keep some I'll give away. I also got some Snowpinions snowmen & a couple other non-holiday Bee Wees.


----------



## Kenneth

Bought these things while shopping last weekend in Mt. Airy, NC in some of their
Local shops on their Main Street. Two primitive stuffed pumpkins, a Jim Shore figure, 
The crow haven blocks and perched crow statue, and lastly two Department 56 figures. 








Also purchased these items the other day during Grandin Road's Memorial Day sale...


----------



## KimmyBlanks

*These are the 3 latest additions to my Halloween collection...
My custom Riot The Clown Mask...









My custom made Winifred Sanderson from Italy 









And my Hocus Pocus Garland proudly hanging up in my office! *


----------



## Nox Eterna

KimmyBlanks said:


> *These are the 3 latest additions to my Halloween collection...
> My custom Riot The Clown Mask...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My custom made Winifred Sanderson from Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Hocus Pocus Garland proudly hanging up in my office! *


Awwwwwww I love Italian Winifred


----------



## LairMistress

I picked up this white bird cage at Gordman's for $7 last week (1/2 off clearance items). I'm using it as-is for now, but I plan on darkening the paint and putting a crow or two in it for Halloween.










I bought this floor lamp at Goodwill for $5.99, intending to re-make the candles in PVC (they are cardboard, in poor shape). I was going to use it outside in my display, and still might...but, I couldn't resist buying a shade for it, and putting it in my living room for now. 

The switch is a key, and it's loose, so you sometimes have to turn it a few times to get the light to actually come on. I think that it will look good in the display, with flicker bulbs and no shade. (please disregard the fact that we still do not have our trim up around the new back door, haha, it looks terrible!)


----------



## KimmyBlanks

*Thanks so much! I had it custom made by an artist I've been following for a long time and it came out perfect!*


----------



## KimmyBlanks

Hallow-art said:


> I've been a bad member. I haven't posted in a while but I come back with some good finds
> 
> I found these back in February around Valentine's Day at my local gym. They were having a yard sale and people left some of their items behind to sell. I got both of them for $2 total. I never get lucky at yard sales or flea markets so this was a steal! They seem to have their original cords and are from General Foam. I'm happy to have them


*These are FANTASTIC!! I would be in heaven if I found something like this for the price you did! GREAT find! I'm envious! *


----------



## halloween71

Kenneth said:


> Bought these things while shopping last weekend in Mt. Airy, NC in some of their
> Local shops on their Main Street. Two primitive stuffed pumpkins, a Jim Shore figure,
> The crow haven blocks and perched crow statue, and lastly two Department 56 figures.
> View attachment 278971
> 
> 
> Also purchased these items the other day during Grandin Road's Memorial Day sale...
> View attachment 278972
> 
> View attachment 278973
> 
> View attachment 278974



Love the pumpkins!!!!!


----------



## dawnski

Didn't buy yet, but thought I'd share with the ladies. A 13-hour decorative (as in non-working) clock ring. https://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy00.aspx?T1=PB6189+10&GASearchTerm=13 clock ring


----------



## ReelSore

Got all my arduino supplies in. Been programming them, working out great.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

A little Good Will find.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

dawnski said:


> Didn't buy yet, but thought I'd share with the ladies. A 13-hour decorative (as in non-working) clock ring. https://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy00.aspx?T1=PB6189+10&GASearchTerm=13 clock ring
> 
> View attachment 278993


I just found this same ring on ebay for $29.95: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alchemy-Emp...hash=item25b70d5612:m:mnuwzcTgsyVLrnb0UNXHJLQ


----------



## svt_cobra327

I am Active Duty and my unit was cleaning out a storage closet back in January .. I took 3 totes of their halloween decorations fo FREEEE!!! 

Its packed away now.. But I can't wait to finally go through it and see what all I got! I know I got some black roses, a small broom I am going to use as a witches broom, 10+ bottles of blood, some baby dolls that look real creepy.. I got a large punch bowl too! I know there is way more but thats what I can remember off the top of my head. I also walked away with a stroller and my husband is planning on using that outside.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I got these eyes in on Friday, I just ordered more on Saturday. They will work beautifully on some props I'm working on. The color is called, "infected"....I love them!


----------



## ooojen

Pumpkin5 said:


> I got these eyes in on Friday, I just ordered more on Saturday. They will work beautifully on some props I'm working on. The color is called, "infected"....I love them!


They look great-- very realistic and eerie!
I have a weakness for gathering prop eyes (Propeye the Sailor Man!). It's great when you get the inspiration to build something and you can just go a drawer and pick out whatever eyes you want to use. I mean, "select" them...


----------



## StevensonMetal

*$1 at the Flea Market*

Found two pumpkins for only a buck win win for me


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Thrift Store for $2.99*

Found this cute bear in a pumpkin costume with a trick or treat basket


----------



## Nox Eterna

I got this at a barn sale for $5, I see a makeover in the future


----------



## Saki.Girl

That lantern is great


----------



## Nox Eterna

Saki.Girl said:


> That lantern is great


When I picked it up the woman told me there were originally two of them, but someone walked off with one. RUDE! 
I would have loved a matched set


----------



## hallowmas

got these at the Phx comic con


----------



## CrystalRose

Just won this on ebay. 5.99 starting bid plus 10.00 shipping. 15.99 total brand new in box. Thought for sure I would be outbid but I wasn't!.


----------



## Hallow-art

KimmyBlanks said:


> *These are FANTASTIC!! I would be in heaven if I found something like this for the price you did! GREAT find! I'm envious! *


I LOVE your Hocus Pocus additions too! 

I don't think I ever bought anything Halloween related in February before so this year was a first for me  Can't wait to use them with my other blow molds!


----------



## StevensonMetal

*It' Alive! Action Wind Sock*

http://actionwingsock.blogspot.com


----------



## StevensonMetal

*It' Alive! Action Wind Sock*

http://actionwingsock.blogspot.com


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I would love to see this work (Haunted Suitcase), I'll check Utube...great buy BTW.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

hallowmas said:


> View attachment 279227
> got these at the Phx comic con


Is that a tree skirt? Who makes it?


----------



## Mapleton Manor

Got my perfect storm today. Should make a great addition to our display.


----------



## svt_cobra327

Today my husband and I went to several antique shops. We got 3 chests, and one suitcase type that I am going to turn into a chest. We picked up a few books (only a buck each) to make some spell books for my witchy look on the inside of the house. I got some candle holders that I am going to paint black also for inside - some real cool glass bottles too. My husband was probably most happy about finding a wooden style basket and the lantern. We also scored a metal cup from england for only 5 dollars! 

I have also started to divide up the things we have that will go to the different areas of the party/decor. The box on the left is for our escape room, the one on the right is for the witch theme. My favorite was the huge chest. It needs to be fixed for the latch, but for $50 we couldn't pass it up. Everywhere else we looked they were $85+. Halloween is now in full swing here for us!


----------



## svt_cobra327

Today my husband and I went to several antique shops. We got 3 chests, and one suitcase type that I am going to turn into a chest. We picked up a few books (only a buck each) to make some spell books for my witchy look on the inside of the house. I got some candle holders that I am going to paint black also for inside - some real cool glass bottles too. My husband was probably most happy about finding a wooden style basket and the lantern. We also scored a metal cup from england for only 5 dollars! 

I have also started to divide up the things we have that will go to the different areas of the party/decor. The box on the left is for our escape room, the one on the right is for the witch theme. My favorite was the huge chest. It needs to be fixed for the latch, but for $50 we couldn't pass it up. Everywhere else we looked they were $85+. Halloween is now in full swing here for us! 

View attachment 279442


View attachment 279443


View attachment 279444


View attachment 279445


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great finds and welcome to the forum! That large chest has a lot of personality and looks like it has some history to tell LOL. I also really like the smaller chest with the rivets. Sort of steampunk like. Looks like you are off to a good start.


----------



## Bethany

CrystalRose said:


> Just won this on ebay. 5.99 starting bid plus 10.00 shipping. 15.99 total brand new in box. Thought for sure I would be outbid but I wasn't!.





Stringy_Jack said:


> I would love to see this work (Haunted Suitcase), I'll check Utube...great buy BTW.


Saw these at Cracker Barrel a couple(?) years ago. Don't remember what they were selling for. :/


----------



## printersdevil

svt_cobra327 said:


> Today my husband and I went to several antique shops. We got 3 chests, and one suitcase type that I am going to turn into a chest. We picked up a few books (only a buck each) to make some spell books for my witchy look on the inside of the house. I got some candle holders that I am going to paint black also for inside - some real cool glass bottles too. My husband was probably most happy about finding a wooden style basket and the lantern. We also scored a metal cup from england for only 5 dollars!
> 
> I have also started to divide up the things we have that will go to the different areas of the party/decor. The box on the left is for our escape room, the one on the right is for the witch theme. My favorite was the huge chest. It needs to be fixed for the latch, but for $50 we couldn't pass it up. Everywhere else we looked they were $85+. Halloween is now in full swing here for us!
> 
> View attachment 279442
> 
> 
> View attachment 279443
> 
> 
> View attachment 279444
> 
> 
> View attachment 279445
> 
> 
> View attachment 279446


OMG, those trunks are so awesome. I needsome of those for my wizards. Great find! Welcome to the HF.


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Creepy Halloween Pumpkin Tree*

http://creepytree.blogspot.com


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

We went to Yankee Candle for their 6 for $60 large candle sale and found a whole rack of Halloween for 75% off... including some Boney Bunch! I bought the following: Boos Brothers = $7.50, Deadly Diva = $5, Dark Ave Limo = $6.25, large Happy Halloween candle = $7.50, large Black Magic candle = $6.25, and the Luma Spider Web candle topper for $2.50. If only the prices were that good at the annual release party.


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought these 2 pumpkins thanks to printersdevil's Plow & Hearth thread!!


----------



## hallowmas

CzarinaKatarina,
It's a skirt, got it from sweet midnight at the phx comic con , she will be at keen halloween in September
Sweetmidnight.com


----------



## CrystalRose

Bethany said:


> Saw these at Cracker Barrel a couple(?) years ago. Don't remember what they were selling for. :/


I watched a review on youtube for these and the guy on there said he got his for half price. Said he paid 25 so I guess they were around 50.


----------



## guttercat33

my $100 garage sale bargain chair and couch love it


----------



## guttercat33

,






,






,






,






some awsome things I got in last few months, antique doll from my hubby,creepshow original poster from a old movie theater ,old movie bill poster of ghost of Frankenstein,kitchen witch,a French bubble picture,and a awsome emerald green cheesy lamp


----------



## Wrench

vintage dental "phantom" and old cast iron stand. he's about the size of a real head and has a nice chunky zipper up the back. His lower lip tore sometime along the years and was sewn back up with some gruesome black thread. 

My plan is to drape long red velvet out of his mouth to use as a table runner. I'll take more pics once I get the cloth.


----------



## Nox Eterna

That is fantastic! I can't wait to see it 




Wrench said:


> View attachment 279589
> View attachment 279590
> 
> 
> vintage dental "phantom" and old cast iron stand. he's about the size of a real head and has a nice chunky zipper up the back. His lower lip tore sometime along the years and was sewn back up with some gruesome black thread.
> 
> My plan is to drape long red velvet out of his mouth to use as a table runner. I'll take more pics once I get the cloth.


----------



## jb1sb2

It alluded me for a year, but I walked in to Homegoods and this guy was sitting there just waiting for me!


----------



## Nox Eterna

These guys with removable masks arrived today from Zulily










Found these at Goodwill 










And this also Goodwill, it holds five large candles


----------



## RCIAG

Nox Eterna said:


> These guys with removable masks arrived today from Zulily
> 
> View attachment 279631


I own those guys too & LOVE them!! Zulily is really coming thru for me lately.


----------



## Godcrusher

Some great finds everyone.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Our little Good Will haul from a couple days ago. I kept forgetting to post it.


----------



## Caroluna

I just ordered the Walking Dead Skeleton Bath Party Bucket from Pottery Barn. It is reduced from $99.00 to $38.99 and there is an extra 20% off with coupon code sunny20.


----------



## A Little Odd

That is tempting! 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Its times like this I wish I had a credit card lol. Probably best I dont though our house would be fuller than it already is.


----------



## ooojen

Thank you for the heads-up Caroluna! I appreciate that. I had that ice bucket in and out of my cart so many times in the past. I just couldn't justify it at $99. For a third of that, I can indeed!


----------



## Caroluna

ooojen said:


> Thank you for the heads-up Caroluna! I appreciate that. I had that ice bucket in and out of my cart so many times in the past. I just couldn't justify it at $99. For a third of that, I can indeed!


ooojen, you are welcome. I had done just the same. When I got the email the morning with the coupon code, I decided to check the site just in case and there it was....


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Omg! Thanks so much for the heads up Caroluna!!! I worked for PB last season and even with my employee discount couldn't justify the cost of this. But, you bet your tuchus I snatched that up! :-D

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## im the goddess

I bought this 10X10 canopy with four sides to turn into a fortune teller's tent for my outdoor display this year.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251929212160


----------



## LairMistress

I can't believe that I forgot to post this!! I bought it last week at Walmart. $4.98


----------



## RCIAG

Visited Salvation Army today & got this Yankee Candle tree thing, a primitive pumpkin guy & 2 ghosts.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Love that Yankee candle holder.


----------



## im the goddess

I found various things for a witch display, a fortune teller display. Adornments for tombstones, and vintage looking suitcases for a haunted hotel.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I am envious of all the super awesome trunks, vintage suitcases & fancy boxes people have been finding recently! I've been looking for good suitcases for almost 2 years now & never see any around here!


----------



## tzgirls123

im the goddess said:


> Those suitcases!!! I LOVE THEM!!! Great finds on everything


----------



## im the goddess

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I am envious of all the super awesome trunks, vintage suitcases & fancy boxes people have been finding recently! I've been looking for good suitcases for almost 2 years now & never see any around here!


 The suitcases came from TJMaxx.


----------



## Hallow-art

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I am envious of all the super awesome trunks, vintage suitcases & fancy boxes people have been finding recently! I've been looking for good suitcases for almost 2 years now & never see any around here!


Same here! I'm not looking for suitcases but I've scoured flea markets and auctions locally and I rarely ever find what I'm looking for. It's not bad enough that the biggest local indoor auction/market just closed last month where I used to find some cool items. I'm happy I bought those items I was iffy on the last few months because I may have never seen them again


----------



## tzgirls123

Got this at a garage sale for 50 Cents!! A little black spray paint & Off white dry brushing & It's ready for my display


----------



## matrixmom

Hobby Lobby has a lot of vintage suitcases for decor. Use their weekly 40% off coupon.


----------



## LairMistress

im the goddess said:


> I found various things for a witch display, a fortune teller display. Adornments for tombstones, and vintage looking suitcases for a haunted hotel.


I think I recognize that shirt in the reflection! I believe that I have one just like it. From another forum?  I need to buy one from here, now. (I won the one that you're wearing, if it's the one I think it is)


----------



## creepymagic

Found at Town Peddler Fleamarket and Dearborn Historic District Garage Sale respectively. Cost about $7 or $8 total.


----------



## Kenneth

I purchased this podium from the At Home store for about 25$. I'm using it for my guest book at our gothic graveyard party. 
I'll have it posted at the entrance and people will sign the guestbook as they enter.


----------



## Greenwick

tzgirls123 said:


> Got this at a garage sale for 50 Cents!! A little black spray paint & Off white dry brushing & It's ready for my display


Omg that looks like Mr Toad! Also, what an awesome makeover!


----------



## Greenwick

(Cut for double posting)


----------



## nosefuratyou

Not today but a couple days ago.from Ebay. A little paint and some shiny spray.
Creepy enough for me.


----------



## Greenwick

Today has been full of horrible news and surprises, which just adds to all the other bad things that have been happening. To cheer myself up, I decided to spend a little change on something, Was trying to locate a copy of "The Halloween Encyclopedia" by Lisa Morton, discovered it sells for almost $100. Then I found a copy of the Halloween Merrymaking book for about $6. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/158980113X/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's an excellent book I highly recommend trying to get from your local library. I'm glad to finally have it for my book/magazine collection.


----------



## RCIAG

OH I forgot to mention I got a copy of More Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark at Goodwill. It was $2. I'd forgotten those stories! Mostly bought it for the pictures.


----------



## LairMistress

Kenneth said:


> I purchased this podium from the At Home store for about 25$. I'm using it for my guest book at our gothic graveyard party.
> I'll have it posted at the entrance and people will sign the guestbook as they enter.


All right, am I the first to ask if we can add a "love" button for stuff like this?


----------



## printersdevil

Love that podium stand/


----------



## Deadna

Found a pair of clear rubber Converse All Star sneakers....you are probably wondering how that is halloween related but come october my collection of halloween socks will show thru and it will look like I have a different pair of halloween shoes every day of the month


----------



## amuck amuck

Such a great idea! I have about 30 pairs of Halloween socks and they can hardly be seen when wearing with slacks and sneakers.


----------



## Greenwick

Very cool! I'm usually a little disappointed my Halloween socks are a bit hidden.


----------



## doto

My son wanted Pokemon cards for his birthday. I picked the box with the best mini character. I plan to borrow the Chazard Mini character for a potion bottle top, which I will also borrow one of the many great Dragons Breath labels.


----------



## Vsalz

I was dumpster diving on my way to get crepe myrtle branches for broomsticks. Saw an awesome console by the curb and knocked on the door to see if someone would help me load it. Turns out guy owns a jukebox restoration company. We went to his hanger full of 100 jukeboxes and he loaded this one up and dropped it at the house. It has wheels and is smaller than the other one. He's going to collect scrap vacuum tube and electronic stuff so I can fix it up into a mad scientist lab. I am Sooooo excited.


----------



## Godcrusher

Picked up some stuff for my Halloween Village display.


----------



## Godcrusher

Double post. 

All I want to know is why can my wife go to Goodwill and find Christmas village display stuff every time but in 6 months I have only found cutesy Halloween stuff and 0 village display items?

Where is the Halloween love?


----------



## Vsalz

No one donates good halloween stuff because we all know how awesome it is. Christmas stuff--meh.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A few years back found this neat Gemmy iguana. It sings and dances and is motion censored. Well was playing with the tail shortly after getting it and wouldn't you know I broke it so it didn't move back and forth any more. Was really bummed. Today just happened to check eBay for some summer patio stuff and thought to put in a search for the Gemmy guy, and one was being sold! Couldn't believe my luck. Timing really is everything. I've looked off and on over the years and am so happy I decided to look today. My first iguana had a little sweatshirt on it as I recall but no biggie as my monster lab or witch's cabin will be using them sans clothing and flowers. I love having the animals be animated. I thought this guy looked pretty realistic. Here's a photo. I know Gemmy sold a few versions of it (packaged for different retailers I guess like they still do today) so kind of curious to get this one and see if the soundtrack is the same. Maybe one's a guy and one's a girl?!

















Found a photo of the one I got back in 2010 which had the Iguana Love sweatshirt on. Guess they are the same.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Bought a black sweatshirt that says "Horror" on it from Etsy. Gonna wear it around the house. Can't wait


----------



## LairMistress

doto said:


> My son wanted Pokemon cards for his birthday. I picked the box with the best mini character. I plan to borrow the Chazard Mini character for a potion bottle top, which I will also borrow one of the many great Dragons Breath labels.


Ooooh, I could never get away with such a thing. My oldest is a Pokemon fanatic, and no one touches his stuff, haha. (not even now that he is 16, and supposedly only likes the new games)


----------



## printersdevil

doto, I don't have kids (mine are grown) but am intrigued by your purchase. Is the guy in the round area at the top a figure? How much does something like this cost? My wizards love dragons and I am always on the lookout for them.


----------



## doto

printersdevil said:


> doto, I don't have kids (mine are grown) but am intrigued by your purchase. Is the guy in the round area at the top a figure? How much does something like this cost? My wizards love dragons and I am always on the lookout for them.


He is a little dragon figure called Charzard. I think the package was on sale for $21.00CDN at Toys R Us.


----------



## beverlyt0520

Hey All! I've been a member for a little while and have been reading y'alls amazing posts! So talented! I'm a crafter who loves halloween. I've never contributed - so here it goes! I hope the pic shows - if not, please forgive me and I'll try to figure it out!
I was in Dollar Tree a few days ago and found this! Thought it would be great. It's only 6" - - - but for a buck - YES!


----------



## Shadowbat

Our area Michaels has started putting out their Fall foliage and pumpkin shaped baskets. I was also told they have their carvable pumpkins in the back.


----------



## Wrench

Shadowbat said:


> Our area Michaels has started putting out their Fall foliage and pumpkin shaped baskets. I was also told they have their carvable pumpkins in the back.


Ours does too! (Silver Spring, MD). They also have jack o' lantern candy and beads.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Another GoodWill another small haul


----------



## tzgirls123

beverlyt0520 said:


> I was in Dollar Tree a few days ago and found this! Thought it would be great. It's only 6" - - - but for a buck - YES!


I bought one of those too! But then I tried to use it and it fell right apart  tried to fix it and use it again, same thing. Hope yours works better


----------



## boobird

Ordered this dress today with the 25% off discount code! Going to wear it to see John Carpenter


----------



## RCIAG

I got some Jack Skellington stuff at 5 Below, a couple of pens, a key cover, nothing exciting. I also bought some skull bracelets that I'll most likely take apart & use for other jewelry.

These are like the ones I bought only in pink, green, purple & teal. Mine were the larger skulls. I look for them in every 5 Below I come across & always buy a few.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

boobird said:


> Ordered this dress today with the 25% off discount code! Going to wear it to see John Carpenter
> 
> View attachment 280195


I love this dress!! Where did you get it if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## boobird

Teresa.Macabre said:


> I love this dress!! Where did you get it if you don't mind my asking?


sourpussclothing.com!

They have a wonderful halloween black cats print too!


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

boobird said:


> sourpussclothing.com!
> 
> They have a wonderful halloween black cats print too!


I should have known! I love their stuff.. I have the red spooksville bats dress so far... but I'm definitely grabbing that dress as well. Thanks!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Nice love Pokemon and gaming have a channel actually. Anyways nice!


----------



## RCIAG

I just realized that one of my Jack Skellington pens that I bought at 5 Below has a light in the end that displays a Jack head when it's on! I thought it was just a pen, then when I opened it I realized it had a flashlight on the end so when I hit the on button I was surprised to see Jack's head displayed on my sofa!!

This is it!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Found this at Goodwill.


----------



## revengemaiden

FREE on Craigslist … for Halloween Addams Family Reunion party 2018!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lucky, btw were planning addams family in 2018 too lol (only were going with addams family b&b)


----------



## moonwitchkitty

boobird said:


> Ordered this dress today with the 25% off discount code! Going to wear it to see John Carpenter
> 
> View attachment 280195


Looks like what I would wear on a normal day great find. Is that sourpuss Hellbunny?


RCIAG said:


>


These are awesome ?


----------



## LairMistress

RCIAG said:


> I got some Jack Skellington stuff at 5 Below, a couple of pens, a key cover, nothing exciting. I also bought some skull bracelets that I'll most likely take apart & use for other jewelry.
> 
> These are like the ones I bought only in pink, green, purple & teal. Mine were the larger skulls. I look for them in every 5 Below I come across & always buy a few.


I have yet to see those bracelets at our Five Below! I will have to keep my eyes peeled. Sounds like I need to get some more Jack Skellington merch too. I find it difficult to pass up Jack! <3


----------



## LairMistress

...and then as soon as I posted, I realized that $5 is kind of a lot for so few beads...so I Googled them to check prices. Bulk is definitely cheaper, and with a wider variety of colors. Are they cheaper than that there? 

Oriental Trading has the smaller ones: http://www.orientaltrading.com/web/...ds+-+13mm+x+15mm&categoryId=377320&Nrpp=10000

Panda Hall has them too, but I have never purchased from them: http://www.pandahall.com/p-856195-natural-howlite-beads-strands-dyed-skull-beads.html?currency=USD


----------



## Saki.Girl

LairMistress said:


> ...and then as soon as I posted, I realized that $5 is kind of a lot for so few beads...so I Googled them to check prices. Bulk is definitely cheaper, and with a wider variety of colors. Are they cheaper than that there?
> 
> Oriental Trading has the smaller ones: http://www.orientaltrading.com/web/...ds+-+13mm+x+15mm&categoryId=377320&Nrpp=10000
> 
> Panda Hall has them too, but I have never purchased from them: http://www.pandahall.com/p-856195-natural-howlite-beads-strands-dyed-skull-beads.html?currency=USD


you can also get them off ebay I have several times


----------



## lawrie

Cool stuff at Ikea!!

http://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/collections/34651/


----------



## Bethany

doto said:


> My son wanted Pokemon cards for his birthday. I picked the box with the best mini character. I plan to borrow the Chazard Mini character for a potion bottle top, which I will also borrow one of the many great Dragons Breath labels.


I plan to do a Pokemon Christmas tree this year with my 23 yr old daughter's pokemon that are stored in our attic


----------



## RCIAG

LairMistress said:


> ...and then as soon as I posted, I realized that $5 is kind of a lot for so few beads...so I Googled them to check prices. Bulk is definitely cheaper, and with a wider variety of colors. Are they cheaper than that there?
> 
> Oriental Trading has the smaller ones: http://www.orientaltrading.com/web/...ds+-+13mm+x+15mm&categoryId=377320&Nrpp=10000
> 
> Panda Hall has them too, but I have never purchased from them: http://www.pandahall.com/p-856195-natural-howlite-beads-strands-dyed-skull-beads.html?currency=USD


Well yeah, they're cheaper in bulk & they weren't $5 each, I think they were $3something. I don't need that many right now. You can find them on Etsy too. I do wear a couple as bracelets too since they're flat. I'm not a fan of round bracelets & these stay flat when you're at work using a mouse.

I'm keeping that Panda Hall link!!


----------



## Teresa.Macabre

Bought some new sunglasses from Spitefire Interiors.. 








They have lot of fun horror themed clothes, accessories, posters, pillows, etc. 
http://spitfireinteriors.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Caroluna

I just bought this cape and the included black sheath dress at Chasing Fireflies for $24.00. The original price was $98.50. I do not usually want anything sparkly for my witch costume, but I thought this might be cool either hanging on a rack in the laundry room where I normally hang a plain black cape, or to wear while I am outside checking on my decorations on Halloween night. Coupon code Fireworks02 gets you 50% off clearance items.


----------



## Nox Eterna

I just ordered this print, I have been watching this artist for a while love his stuff, free shipping plus additional 10% off if you sign up for their email









Here's his seller's page https://society6.com/rucusstudio


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just went ape. Bought a _second_ Gorilla in the Midst Ape Hand costume. Found this one on eBay for $40 (with free shipping too) which I thought was a pretty good price for it (several listed at and around this amount right now btw). The costume is kind of massive (2x3ft) and compacts down to the size of a packaged king size comforter maybe. Since I decided to postpone my original haunt plans for this year, I've been thinking what do I do now. So with this purchase, haunt plans are on for a jungle setting. Still working through details in my mind but I plan to use the two giant King Kong gorilla hands coming out of a crate ready to capture someone. At first I was unsure about the thumb positioning (like will the guy have a misplaced thumb on his right hand) but the thumb can be tucked away so it won't show and think it will work fine like that. Should give the impression of a _really large_ animal in the crate. This will be a photo op area. Here's a photo of my first costume hand:


----------



## ChrisW

GoS - We picked up a giant gorilla hand a few years ago on clearance at Party City and have used it at our parties. We'd have it hanging over one of our doors, but invariably guests would start fooling around with it for pictures.

Enjoy!


----------



## Neuf350Z

It's not like I don't have anything else to do in terms of Halloween builds for my haunt, but for some reason the idea struck me to buy a dollhouse kit and turn it into a haunted house. I re-purposed an old bar table that will be perfect for a Halloween scene. I spend so much time decorating outside I always seem to neglect the inside!


----------



## a_granger

Out thrifting this week found a few treasures to bring home an polish up.


----------



## a_granger

duplicated post


----------



## Cloe

a_granger said:


> Out thrifting this week found a few treasures to bring home an polish up.
> 
> View attachment 280747
> 
> View attachment 280748
> 
> View attachment 280749
> 
> View attachment 280750


Wow. Awesome finds. I rarely even bother around here. I'm lucky to see a glass sugar bowl, maybe a plaid loveseat, and one panel of floral drapes lol.


----------



## a_granger

haha! I hear ya, I really got luck with that stuff. I even found a glass cloche 14"x 5" in pristine condition for $2 this last week it was a completely random stop and I'm so glad I did.


----------



## Bethany

Rockstar Graphics said:


> It's not like I don't have anything else to do in terms of Halloween builds for my haunt, but for some reason the idea struck me to buy a dollhouse kit and turn it into a haunted house. I re-purposed an old bar table that will be perfect for a Halloween scene. I spend so much time decorating outside I always seem to neglect the inside!
> 
> View attachment 280710


There is a thread on here somewhere with miniature/doll house makeovers.


----------



## Halloween Happy

I recently went to Michaels/Bath and Body Works and Gordmans!! I have a Halloween Youtube channel and make videos about Halloween!!! I Vlog'd and included a haul!! 
Here is the link to my video! Halloween is near!!!!! I will try to post some pics 

https://youtu.be/0wlmVjDVMbI


----------



## dawnski

Love your items, great find!



a_granger said:


> Out thrifting this week found a few treasures to bring home an polish up.
> 
> View attachment 280747
> 
> View attachment 280748
> 
> View attachment 280749
> 
> View attachment 280750


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

A Granger - what a haul you found for yourself!!! Love that scale and mortar & pestle set!

Back in May, I think it was LairMistress who posted on this thread (page 1755) that she had found a cool watch-type case at Hobby Lobby. It was a lovely looking square lantern shape that could be repurposed for lots of things. I don't have Hobby Lobby stores near me, but I just took a trip to Houston last week. I had packed some corpsed skulls in my checked baggage as a gift for my friend who I was going to visit, so I had some extra space for the return trip. 

They have Hobby Lobby's near Houston, y'all! LOL! I took a quick trip in and they had started to put out some fall stuff. I bought a fall flag there but went back to the lantern area & found this neat looking round style that I really liked. They had a few styles that were fun but I liked this one best. Not quite sure what I'll do with it yet, actually, but I love the look! Then I also found some neat little potion jars in their glass aisle - my craft stores don't have anything this small, so they were a bonus buy. If I could have fit more in my suitcase, I would have, so it's probably a good thing this was my first - and only - trip to Hobby Lobby!


----------



## printersdevil

Love the scale and lanterns. Great stuff


----------



## LairMistress

I can't believe that I forgot to post one of my birthday presents! I got a new case for my cellphone.


----------



## matrixmom

Great stuff everyone! Sometimes you get like a "esp" experience and it tells or draws you in to a certain store or thrift and BINGO!! SCORE!!


----------



## guttercat33

my new phone case


----------



## Kenneth

WELLLLLL excited to say that we picked up this HUGE giant witch figure today! Forum user, cbmar, put up this listing last month and we were able to get her from New Jersey all the way down to southern virginia!

cbmar's link provided in his thread with pictures:
http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2007/01/what-witch_02.html

personal pictures are soon to come!


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, that is fantastic, kenneth. I read that and would have loved to have her come to Texas. I can't wait to hear the details and see your photos!!!!


----------



## Nox Eterna

She is FABULOUS!!!




Kenneth said:


> WELLLLLL excited to say that we picked up this HUGE giant witch figure today! Forum user, cbmar, put up this listing last month and we were able to get her from New Jersey all the way down to southern virginia!
> 
> cbmar's link provided in his thread with pictures:
> http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2007/01/what-witch_02.html
> 
> personal pictures are soon to come!


----------



## punkineater

Home run, Kenneth!!! She's a showstopper!!!


----------



## RCIAG

Awesome! I was hoping someone here would get her & give her a new home!!

Today I got some Walking Dead stuff from Hot Topic they had on clearance. I also got some nail polishes in skull bottles, a line they call Blackheart Beauty.

A car freshener whose scent I actually hate so I'm going to let it hang outside on the carport to lose the gawdawful stench then hang it in my car.










This purse. It's beyond geeky but I couldn't resist.











This cup, once again, uber geeky, but I love it.











This is one of the skull bottles of nail polish. I like the polish & LOVE this color too. I got a couple more glitter ones & a GID one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kenneth said:


> WELLLLLL excited to say that we picked up this HUGE giant witch figure today! Forum user, cbmar, put up this listing last month and we were able to get her from New Jersey all the way down to southern virginia!
> 
> cbmar's link provided in his thread with pictures:
> http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2007/01/what-witch_02.html
> 
> personal pictures are soon to come!



OMG she is HUGE!!! Nice buy and glad you were able to have her make the journey. Items that large are many times out of range for transporting any distance. That lady is going to make some statement in your yard.


----------



## LairMistress

guttercat33 said:


> my new phone case


Cool! I didn't see any wallet style when I was looking for mine, and this is the same brand. Maybe I couldn't find one because I have a less popular phone.


----------



## LairMistress

double post, sorry


----------



## RCIAG

Where did youse guys get those phone cases?!?!

We're upgrading soon & would LOVE a Halloween case.


----------



## LairMistress

RCIAG said:


> Where did youse guys get those phone cases?!?!
> 
> We're upgrading soon & would LOVE a Halloween case.


I bought mine from Amazon (well, my boyfriend bought it as a gift from our kids). I just searched "Halloween case" and the model name of my phone to find them.  Mine was about $5, but it's just a hard plastic two-piece case, nothing special...and it smelled AWFUL the day that it arrived, horrible burnt plastic smell that thankfully went away after about a day.


----------



## RCIAG

LairMistress said:


> I bought mine from Amazon (well, my boyfriend bought it as a gift from our kids). I just searched "Halloween case" and the model name of my phone to find them.  Mine was about $5, but it's just a hard plastic two-piece case, nothing special...and it smelled AWFUL the day that it arrived, horrible burnt plastic smell that thankfully went away after about a day.


I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Shadowbat

Bought this 12" resin Jack-O-Lantern at Pat Catans today. I love my pumpkins!


----------



## jdubbya

Took advantage of Halloween Asylum's 20% off sale and got this awesome gargoyle prop for this year's haunt. Had my eye on this for awhile now and had to pull the trigger. Love this thing! Hard foam, detachable wings and amazing detail!


----------



## pumpkinking30

I got this pirate statue at a touristy shop on sale.







The paint job was awful, but the sculpting was pretty good, so I thought I could save it. (I know it looks OK in the photo, but if i had done closeups, you could see how cheap the paint job looked) The whole process took about an hour. Here's what I did in case anybody else wants to try this method. Its fun and messy, and the end result is totally worth the effort. 








Sprayed a black undercoat. 







Overbrushed with an Antique Copper metallic Acrylic craft paint. (make sure you let this coat dry before moving on, otherwise it will rub off in the next step).







Washed the entire piece in thinned green craft paint (mixed with plain water) and wiped the excess off. 
I also came back when it was dry and brushed on a tiny highlight of Antique Gold to pick out a few areas, but it doesn't show up well in the photos.

And voila, a cheap piece of tourist junk now looks like an antique statue that might have been sitting in a decaying lighthouse keeper's room for years and years.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Sorry, almost forgot. After your happy with the highlights, don't forget to add a spray of clear coat to keep it from scratching. 

Yes, I know this is not the crafting section, but I figured I could kill two birds with one stone here.


----------



## Godcrusher

Picked these up from the local Goodwill for $7 total.


----------



## lawrie

Splashed a little on Ebay for this. Its an old woodworkers roller, so would support timber as it came out of a saw etc. The centre section moves up and down by turning the wheel in the middle. I will clean it up and turn it into a cool table, maybe with a glass top so you can see the workings, though with a split in the top so the roller can still move up and down. However, if I dont have time to do that before October, then I think it will be some kind of torture device!


----------



## 22606

Many superb buys.

Tough decision at Michaels, but they only had a couple of these large, furry skull pillows and I did not want to chance it (very well may have been more in the boxes on top of the shelves). It was $30 before the coupon was applied, if anyone likes it and is curious.


----------



## HallowLove

Got these from Michaels today, spent $12 for both!


----------



## LairMistress

I know it's a small thing, and maybe not useful for many, but our DT has black satiny valances. They've always had other colors, but I've never seen black at our store. I picked up two to hang outside in my parlor scene. It's hard to tell, but they are scalloped, and have tassles attached to the lower portions of the scallops.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shadowbat that almost toothless pumpkin is so cute. Jdubbya great gargoyle. Like that it's wings come off for storage too. Lawrie I would never know what the device was if you hadn't told me but it sure does look like a torture device! Garthgoyle that pillow is great. I like how the design looks kind of whispy on it. 

In general nice finds all around guys! I haven't been in the stores much so enjoy seeing what everyone is finding out there.


----------



## punkineater

Great finds, everybody!!! Time to get out there and shop


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Went to Micheal's today on my way to the grocery store in hopes of buying a couple of the neat skeleton keys (they have a skull on them) that I saw in the Micheal's thread. They didn't have any of those out yet although they had a partial aisle of Halloween stuff & an area of fall stuff. In their bargain area by the front registers though, they had some test tubes with corks for $1.50 each, and some colored glass jars in different shapes also for $1.50. I bought the red jar for a potion bottle & the blue one for my kitchen. The 2 test tubes I bought are in the upper left. 

The poster is one that I bought during my trip to Houston last week. I got it at the gift shop at the Houston Museum of Natural Science. I bought an extra one too, in hopes of being able to gift it to a Reaper Victim who might have a Mad Lab or the like.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

So far this season I've picked up the red fo-velvet skull from Michaels and four skele-animals from At Home (the bigger dog, 2 frogs and a chameleon)! 

Now if I could just find that darn "Bat Blood Salt" jar at TJ Maxx my life will be set lol I've been searching for that thing for going on two years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My second Giant Gorilla Hand costume arrived today (my altered gorilla display needed another hand as it turns out) along with some Porthole mirrors I ordered from TJMaxx that I'm thinking of using with underwater fish scene decals where the mirror portion is. The fish are on their way. I'm hoping I'll be able to backlight the portholes a bit if I replace the mirror with plexiglass. Bought these decals off Amazon, who sneakily doesn't always say where it's shipping from. Seemed like a long delivery window and yes, being mailed from China as it turns out. These had a green sea background which I liked over the blue water decals so I ordered it without really thinking. At least I have 112 or so days still til Halloween!

There's a GR haunted typewriter prop on order too but that's it for stuff I'm waiting on right now. I have an underwater Creature of the Black Lagoon decal (green water background--see...a madness to why I needed the fish decal from China) I'm still planning to order for the larger porthole I'm planning to make and hopefully that will be it and I'll pretty much have all the major props I'll need. Will be a big relief to have everything bought early. That Countdown Calendar can get frightening.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

$9.99 at TJMaxx


----------



## Diabolik

wickedwillingwench said:


> $9.99 at TJMaxx


Are those from TMD Holdings? My wife works for them! LOL


----------



## jdubbya

Received another mask for our vampire crypt. It a Ghoulish Productions mask called Caitif. I have a couple other on order and we'll be set. Lots of Vampires this year. No one will be safe!


----------



## A Little Odd

I have absolutely the best friends in the world! My friend gave this to me today as a gift. Her Father used to make coffins and she knew he had one left!


----------



## Paint It Black

Found some cool lighting effects for my Rolling Bones concert on sale at Big Lots today. A couple of kaleidoscope projection spot lights, in white and blue will add a lot of motion to the display. Also some "rock 'n roll star" lights for the stage.


----------



## 22606

Wonderful finds all around. I love your gift, A Little Odd.

The ceramic book stack is from Michaels and the others are from At Home:








































(eye shown lit)


----------



## wickedwillingwench

A Little Odd said:


> I have absolutely the best friends in the world! My friend gave this to me today as a gift. Her Father used to make coffins and she knew he had one left!
> View attachment 281866


my first thought was 'Man, we are the STRANGEST people'. 2nd thought- THAT IS SO COOOOL!!!


----------



## A Little Odd

Yep, this is the crowd that gets it. DH sent pics to friends...they didn't. It lol. Ideas are running crazy through my head!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## punkineater

Cool finds, Garth!! I think I need that eyeball for my seance room


----------



## punkineater

A Little Odd said:


> I have absolutely the best friends in the world! My friend gave this to me today as a gift. Her Father used to make coffins and she knew he had one left!
> View attachment 281866


Awesome!!!!! 

I have one exactly like it


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Crystal Ball at Homegoods*

I found this today at Homegoods. Solid crystal by Tahari Home. $39.99. It's about 7" tall, and the base is 3" x 3". The DVD case is for scale.


----------



## Cloe

Garthgoyle said:


> Wonderful finds all around. I love your gift, A Little Odd.
> 
> The ceramic book stack is from Michaels and the others are from At H
> 
> 
> View attachment 281872
> 
> 
> View attachment 281875
> 
> (eye shown lit)


Ok I NEED that eyeball LOL. Anyone willing to pick this up and ship to me? No AT Home stores in my area.


----------



## Chelsiestein

What did I buy yesterday? A tattoo! I hadn't gotten one in 8 years and finally broke the streak! (Long story short, my last tattoo hurt so bad I stopped mid way and never went back to finish).


----------



## Vsalz

Cloe- I will, if my stinking at home will unwrap it's boxes. 4 days after last check only ONE additional item on the shelf. Grrr.


----------



## Lorhan The Horror Ham

Finding this thread yesterday prompted me to do a little digging on CL and I found this little beauty for under this year's campfire candy pot.









Now it will look more like there's an actual dying fire underneath the "easy" candy!


----------



## Cloe

I picked up this table off Craigslist today. Uh just in case I run into good fortune  It's just a tad bit smaller than a card table.

Noticed this morning Grandin Road has a $50.00 off $150 code today to further entice me with Madame Zaltana!


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Yesterday at Tuesday Morning I bought a really cute Bethany Lowe fringed paper Halloween tree. It's about 30" tall and has a real vintage-y look. It was $19.99. I've seen the same tree on various on-line stores priced much higher. I love the fringed paper "branches" and unfortunately, so will my cats. I foresee disaster coming but I'll try to keep it out of their reach. I also bought a set of three round tin canisters. They have a rusted antique look. The tallest is about 8.5" tall and says "Midnight Magic Conjuring Powder". The medium-sized tin says "Arsenic/Blood Tonic/Pure Distilled Poison". The smallest says "Old Salem Apothecary". The tins were also $19.99. I also got a back issue of a Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate Halloween magazine for $2.99 (originally $9.99). Sorry no photos!


----------



## Chelsiestein

Tarker Midnight said:


> Yesterday at Tuesday Morning I bought a really cute Bethany Lowe fringed paper Halloween tree. It's about 30" tall and has a real vintage-y look. It was $19.99. I've seen the same tree on various on-line stores priced much higher. I love the fringed paper "branches" and unfortunately, so will my cats. I foresee disaster coming but I'll try to keep it out of their reach. I also bought a set of three round tin canisters. They have a rusted antique look. The tallest is about 8.5" tall and says "Midnight Magic Conjuring Powder". The medium-sized tin says "Arsenic/Blood Tonic/Pure Distilled Poison". The smallest says "Old Salem Apothecary". The tins were also $19.99. I also got a back issue of a Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate Halloween magazine for $2.99 (originally $9.99). Sorry no photos!


Gasp! I'll have to check mine! I didn't realize they'd have stuff out! My old work used to be directly above a Tuesday Morning store.


----------



## Wicked26

found this yesterday at an antique store! Don't know what I'm going to do with it yet, but I couldn't let it sit there.


----------



## Wicked26

View attachment 282394


found this yesterday at an antique store! Don't know what I'm going to do with it yet, but I couldn't let it sit there.


----------



## Halloweenutter

Wicked26 said:


> but I couldn't let it sit there.


 Love it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's neat and unique Wicked26. I can see why you didn't pass it up. Is it a full-head mask or an actual head?


----------



## Deadview

That is a great looking table Cloe.


----------



## Deadview

Wicked26 said:


> View attachment 282394
> 
> 
> found this yesterday at an antique store! Don't know what I'm going to do with it yet, but I couldn't let it sit there.


is it hollow inside ?


----------



## offmymeds

ordered these from OT, they were $1.68 a dz.


----------



## Wicked26

Deadview said:


> is it hollow inside ?


It is a full head with about a 2 1/2" hole going from the neck towards the top.


----------



## Deadview

offmymeds said:


> ordered these from OT, they were $1.68 a dz.
> 
> View attachment 282449


Ah the beauty of CLOWNS !


----------



## Deadview

Wicked26 said:


> It is a full head with about a 2 1/2" hole going from the neck towards the top.


Thought was to run 5 mm LEDS to the eyes and light them up.


----------



## Restless Acres

The signs are for an as yet undersigned home for my 6 or 8 animated babies/dolls. Working on details this year, to some degree.

The Walking Clown Teeth was only like $83 on Jet.com with 15% discount, free shipping. The clown is not full sized but big enough. He's actually very cool in person, but he gets stuck whenever he hits anything and doesn't move again. Gonna have a clown room this year. I wanted Walking Clown Tongue but lowest I saw was $169. Glad I didn't, because I would be pissed if I paid that much and he needed rescuing every 30 seconds.

The black Vampire I got for $70 from Toynk Toys, the lowest I'd seen him, but he was their last in stock. I have to say it is a very, very sharp looking prop, even up close. This is not a $35 dollar prop. Face is probably hand painted. My only disappointment is the head is plastic (soft, though) and not latex as I would have guessed. I'm gonna turn one of my maples out front into a "Tree of Woe" and have various torsos attached to it, going up pretty high. Will get some cheap ones for up high (already have some, including the ubiquitous Guy with a Straw Hat that everyone is selling for $27-35. At bottom gonna have Mean 'ol Gramps, this guy, maybe buy Rotted Corpse from Jet, those cheap vacuform tree hands and face that I have fleshed out with crack filling foam. Maybe hang Hung up Zombie from a limb, maybe Headbanger Zombie too.


----------



## Restless Acres

The signs are for an as yet undersigned home for my 6 or 8 animated babies/dolls. Working on details this year, to some degree.

The Walking Clown Teeth was only like $83 on Jet.com with 15% discount, free shipping. The clown is not full sized but big enough. He's actually very cool in person, but he gets stuck whenever he hits anything and doesn't move again. Gonna have a clown room this year. I wanted Walking Clown Tongue but lowest I saw was $169. Glad I didn't, because I would be pissed if I paid that much and he needed rescuing every 30 seconds.

The black Vampire I got for $70 from Toynk Toys, the lowest I'd seen him, but he was their last in stock. I have to say it is a very, very sharp looking prop, even up close. This is not a $35 dollar prop. Face is probably hand painted. My only disappointment is the head is plastic (soft, though) and not latex as I would have guessed. I'm gonna turn one of my maples out front into a "Tree of Woe" and have various torsos attached to it, going up pretty high. Will get some cheap ones for up high (already have some, including the ubiquitous Guy with a Straw Hat that everyone is selling for $27-35. At bottom gonna have Mean 'ol Gramps, this guy, maybe buy Rotted Corpse from Jet, those cheap vacuform tree hands and face that I have fleshed out with crack filling foam. Maybe hang Hung up Zombie from a limb, maybe Headbanger Zombie too.


----------



## KrushR

Going to try making some more drippy/gooey pumpkins this year, but it's tough finding the craft foam pumpkins without shelling out $20. I bought some plaster cloth from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00164OUF0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1









I'll start a thread Wednesday night on my new build. My front yard aspirations are huge this year.

I plan on painting the insides with black light reactive paint from WildFire. Bought a six-pack of their assorted colors, so I can do at least six pumpkins.


----------



## matrixmom

KrushR said:


> Going to try making some more drippy/gooey pumpkins this year, but it's tough finding the craft foam pumpkins without shelling out $20. I bought some plaster cloth from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00164OUF0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 282497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start a thread Wednesday night on my new build. My front yard aspirations are huge this year.
> 
> I plan on painting the insides with black light reactive paint from WildFire. Bought a six-pack of their assorted colors, so I can do at least six pumpkins.



How wide and long is that roll? I think we have found the answer to no more paper mache!! Krush you are my new hero!


----------



## cai88

Do you have the link to these?


----------



## LairMistress

matrixmom said:


> How wide and long is that roll? I think we have found the answer to no more paper mache!! Krush you are my new hero!


6.8 x 6.5 x 13.5 inches according to link, and $20.76 per roll.


----------



## A Little Odd

KrushR said:


> Going to try making some more drippy/gooey pumpkins this year, but it's tough finding the craft foam pumpkins without shelling out $20. I bought some plaster cloth from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00164OUF0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 282497
> 
> 
> I'll start a thread Wednesday night on my new build. My front yard aspirations are huge this year.
> 
> I plan on painting the insides with black light reactive paint from WildFire. Bought a six-pack of their assorted colors, so I can do at least six pumpkins.


Perfect....I hate paper mache but need a specific shape pumpkin head for my Pumpkin Ghoul this year. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ooojen

I checked the stuff out a while ago, but it's so expensive that I passed.
Does anyone know what kind of "plaster" is used in this stuff? It's something that doesn't heat up when it cures.


----------



## ooojen

OK-- looked into it, and the dimensions given are for shipping-- the rolled-up roll. This, while still a lot more expensive than Plaster of Paris' <$1/lb, is a lot cheaper per in² than most of the craft plaster-permeated cloth.


----------



## RCIAG

Caved on Zulily & finally bought this pumpkin I'd wanted since last year but missed it:












Got these sneakers too!












But this little lady was my first purchase so shipping was free for the bigger things.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Close up to the hourglass we got from Michaels (its actually only 5 minutes I timed it) 








Good Will stuff and the hourglass


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

KrushR said:


> Going to try making some more drippy/gooey pumpkins this year, but it's tough finding the craft foam pumpkins without shelling out $20. I bought some plaster cloth from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00164OUF0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start a thread Wednesday night on my new build. My front yard aspirations are huge this year.
> 
> I plan on painting the insides with black light reactive paint from WildFire. Bought a six-pack of their assorted colors, so I can do at least six pumpkins.



I've never seen this product used. Any chance you could post a tutorial when you do your pumpkins? Thanks.


----------



## offmymeds

You can get smaller rolls of this at Michaels or Hobby Lobby. Its the stuff they use to make casts with. Very useful stuff.


----------



## McBernes

Got these today:






from Dollar Tree. They will make great containers for newt eyes, rat tails and such.


















from Goodwill. The jackolantern goes with our growing collection of jols we've been getting from Goodwill trips. The glass jol candy jar will hold treats. The little building will get the Halloween treatment, maybe a spooky mansion. Or possibly a haunted school. I have a box full of them I've been saving up from Goodwill trips, and soon I'll have my own version of a Spooky Town village.






This is one of the best deals we've found yet. These gnomes were 90% off at Hobby Lobby! I paid $13 and change for both of them! The big one was $34.99 and the smaller one was $27.99 regular price. They are destined for zombification!


----------



## printersdevil

I have been looking for a big white owl for my wizards and found one unexpectedly Sunday in At Home with the Christmas decor! Joann's Fabric had one last Christmas and I forgot to go back to buy it and missed out. We don't have an At Home store, but I was in Dallas and stopped in to pick up a few of the boney critters for another Forum member and just happened to see the owl.








I also noticed a big section of 50% off clearance items up at the front and did a quick look and found a beautiful wooden cage for the owl. Now that I have it home I am thinking the cage may be for another familiar since it is hard to see enough of the owl due to the way it is made.


----------



## printersdevil

Sorry posted double


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That owl's really cute! While not there to see in person from your angle, I think it looks good in the cage from your photo. Like the contrast between white feathers and brown wood. I have a cage very similar in design to that, maybe bigger, that I bought from maybe Ross, Big Lots or some other discount place. Mine's old paint greenish and I like the brown better. If you still have room in the cage above his head, wondering if you could put in a perch bar for him and raise him up and whether that would help. Very cute though.


----------



## Dinobuzz

LOVE the owl! Last year I was on the hunt for them at our dollar stores (it seemed in every case of black, there would be maybe 1 or 2 white) like at Dollarama (Canada) & Dollar Tree. I did in the past few months find a couple more really nice ones at thrift stores!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

I bought 2 tees from Etsy. Both just basic shirts: one says "#BOO" and the other says "SPOOKY." Etsy is like an all-online Target for me, I can never just buy one thing lol.


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you GOS, I may try a perch for the owl. You can see him from the top much better because there is a piece of wood that goes across the lower part of the cage that sort of obstructs it. The cage was regularly $29.99 and I got it for 50% off. Not bad. The smaller one would have been $10 with the reduced price. I wish I would have picked it up, too.


----------



## BillyBones

I just got my order from Factory Direct Craft, turns out the Owl on pumpkin is too big but the other pieces I can use in our Spooky Town Village.


----------



## Cloe

Nice stuff Billy. I recently bought a couple bags of what I thought were tiny skulls from an online craft store but when I got them they were more in line with the mini ones you see at Michael's. I'm too old school to convert metric measurements. Are those actually teeny  skulls? I guess you would consider them dollhouse size?


----------



## creepymagic

Bought two Sneekums, Feisty Pets looked interesting too but I had to have the Sneekums. The pic and video are of the Sneekum attached to my laptop, it fits my Samsung phone too but you have to watch your angles, better with an Ipad or laptop. Available (on and off as they sell out quickly) at http://www.mandmtoys.com/ (here is a promo video of the prop https://youtu.be/lBDrze9rXvk )

https://youtu.be/RDczBwCyepI


----------



## BillyBones

Cloe said:


> Nice stuff Billy. I recently bought a couple bags of what I thought were tiny skulls from an online craft store but when I got them they were more in line with the mini ones you see at Michael's. I'm too old school to convert metric measurements. Are those actually teeny  skulls? I guess you would consider them dollhouse size?


Here's a better picture of, bag of bones, and bag of skulls.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Anyone doing circus/carnival theme might want to check out local Kroger stores for their summer clearance for their globe lights. I picked up some lovely colored globe lights (10 on the strand and about 20 foot) for 75% off making them $3.75 each. I have some colored and clear from last year and they're awesome especially for the price. 

They had other slightly elongated ones (both clear and colored) for a bit more money but they might have been longer strands too.


----------



## Hallow-art

Found these on the online auction marketplace. I check there regulalry for items and these look like something a few of you might enjoy, especially Poe fans
http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Raven-S...546166?hash=item3d0279ddf6:g:gIwAAOSw3ydV6eQd


----------



## RCIAG

I am terrible at checking the sizes of things I buy online. I buy something thinking it's gonna be small & it's huge or the other way around. It certainly makes for interesting sized boxes & the occasional surprise!!


----------



## TheNextMartha

I got this zombie at At Home this year. 

I'll build it a new body (so it stands and not hangs) but I thought the head/hands were a great start at an easy prop. One of the eyeballs lights up. $30


----------



## Hallow-art

I NEED one of these, the prank possibilites are endless


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

For math challenged people, myself included sometimes, consider downloading the PCalc app if you're on an Apple product (iPhone, iPad, AppleWatch). The main app is free so you can see how you like it. I'd highly recommend this one. I decided to download the Conversion package (think 9.99) and it handles all the conversions I could probably ask for. Super handy to have when doing projects or when cooking and need conversions. Comes with a watch app if you have an Apple Watch and will even do restaurant tips and splitting of the bill on your watchl. It was optimized for the current iOS and I find it loads on the watch without hesitation. If not on android, sure there are similar apps. Really does help so you don't end up with items too big or too small


----------



## Barbie K

TheNextMartha said:


> I got this zombie at At Home this year.
> 
> I'll build it a new body (so it stands and not hangs) but I thought the head/hands were a great start at an easy prop. One of the eyeballs lights up. $30
> 
> View attachment 282829


Love the doll by the window


----------



## StormyNight

After waiting for years for Hallmark to get their Halloween candy boxes back, finally they did and now we have another to go with our other 2 candy books and 2 candy chests. Paid 14.95 for the "book" and got the rug at Pat catans for $8.00.


----------



## 19215

I bought this blowmold witch today. This is the first time I've seen one with orange hair.


----------



## amuck amuck

I purchased a Christmas tree (gasp) but before I am burned at the stake, this tree has something like 54 options of color and lighting affects. The tree has white flocking but one color option is silver white and an other is purple. One of the lighting options makes these look like lightning is reflecting through the branches. I think it looks very spooky. I will be adding Halloween picks which have glitter ( another gasp) which I think add an erie glimmer to the tree. This tree has so many color options I think it could be left up 365 days of the year and decorated for every holiday. Not sure if hubby would let me. The tree is 5ft tall. Wish I could post pictures but not tech savy.


----------



## Illysium

I must have this, from Pottery Barn.

















It's insanely overpriced, but I'm thinking of using Amex points, for a gift card.


----------



## a_granger

Illysium said:


> I must have this, from Pottery Barn.
> 
> View attachment 283013
> 
> 
> View attachment 283014
> 
> 
> It's insanely overpriced, but I'm thinking of using Amex points, for a gift card.


OH those are very nice would love to have a few as well.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Picked these two things up from Michaels today


----------



## Rigormortor

Found this!!! They came in yesterday at Kroger. I bought 6 different ones last year. Some old couple was complaining about
Halloween as I was picking it out. Oh well you don't like it too bad for you!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

StormyNight said:


> After waiting for years for Hallmark to get their Halloween candy boxes back, finally they did and now we have another to go with our other 2 candy books and 2 candy chests. Paid 14.95 for the "book" and got the rug at Pat catans for $8.00.
> View attachment 283006


Ok I need to find this book. Thanks for posting


----------



## 22606

Rigormortor said:


> ...Some old couple was complaining about Halloween as I was picking it out. Oh well you don't like it too bad for you!!!!!


Rest assured that you are not the only one to hear offhand comments while browsing Halloween sections of general retail stores. Heaven forbid that Kroger (Kmart, Walmart, Dollar Tree, and so on) take away a small section that the fogies likely never came near until that very moment, and solely to complain


Nice purchases, everybody.


----------



## ooojen

Well, some people complain about Halloween stuff, some complain about Christmas stuff. I guess it's human nature to whine about the "inconvenience" of whatever we personally don't happen to be into. 
What I bought today was one more large can of Great Stuff.


----------



## c910andace

It's gorgeous.


----------



## c910andace

Illysium said:


> I must have this, from Pottery Barn.
> 
> View attachment 283013
> 
> 
> View attachment 283014
> 
> 
> It's insanely overpriced, but I'm thinking of using Amex points, for a gift card.


it's gorgeous.


----------



## c910andace

Rigormortor said:


> Found this!!! They came in yesterday at Kroger. I bought 6 different ones last year. Some old couple was complaining about
> Halloween as I was picking it out. Oh well you don't like it too bad for you!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 283095


I have a similar one from Homegoods a few years back! It's adorable.


----------



## Godcrusher

Posted in the Lemax thread but thought I would drop it here also.


----------



## DandyBrit

I actually found a terracotta pumpkin in a UK garden centre last week - it was the only one on the reductions stall and wasn't there on my previous visit. To say that I was surprised to find anything Halloween related in July in Britain would be an understatement. 

I think it knew I was coming and that I would give it a good home so it sneaked out of the store cupboard at the back.


----------



## Dinobuzz

Rigormortor said:


> Found this!!! They came in yesterday at Kroger. I bought 6 different ones last year. Some old couple was complaining about
> Halloween as I was picking it out. Oh well you don't like it too bad for you!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 283095


I love this guy! He looks like he's a good size too...wish Canada had Krogers! Do you have a pic of your other ones?


----------



## Rigormortor

Got this one this morning.......









Ones from last year....









The double Pumpkin, squishy head pumpkin, ghost, cat and dog skeletons and the owl were all from Kroger.....


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Rigormortor said:


> Got this one this morning.......
> 
> View attachment 283149
> 
> 
> Ones from last year....
> 
> View attachment 283151
> 
> 
> The double Pumpkin, squishy head pumpkin, ghost, cat and dog skeletons and the owl were all from Kroger.....


 how much were they?


----------



## Rigormortor

Got this one tonight. Might as well before they are all gone. The big Pumpkin was $60, 3 pumpkins was $30 and
pumpkin with hat was $20. My wife had coupons so it wasn't too bad plus we don't eat alot so it all evens out


----------



## Rigormortor

Also.... saw this so I bought one, only have to pay shipping of $9.99
Ends in 5 hours!!!

https://thisgoodness.com/products/jason-voorhees-mask-offer


----------



## Dinobuzz

Rigormortor said:


> Got this one tonight. Might as well before they are all gone. The big Pumpkin was $60, 3 pumpkins was $30 and
> pumpkin with hat was $20. My wife had coupons so it wasn't too bad plus we don't eat alot so it all evens out
> 
> View attachment 283204


I LOVE theses pumpkins!! The one with the hat is my fav! I'm loving that owl too!


----------



## Cali Specter

Scored this real casket from Craigslist FREE section! It's an actual casket that was made for the budget conscious burial. The previous owner had used it for a Halloween prop in the past. The great part about it was not only was there an adult casket but an infant/child casket that went a long with it! Awesome sauce! Another plus was that it came with a Home Depot Halloween strobe light used for the previous prop! Now the big question is what to do with it? 







.


----------



## RCIAG

Rigormortor said:


> Got this one tonight. Might as well before they are all gone. The big Pumpkin was $60, 3 pumpkins was $30 and
> pumpkin with hat was $20. My wife had coupons so it wasn't too bad plus we don't eat alot so it all evens out
> 
> View attachment 283204


The witch hat one & the stack was at Home Goods last year or maybe the year before, they've had a lot of those terra cotta pumpkins in the last couple of years. I hope they have that giant one this year!!


----------



## RCIAG

Sorry, DOUBLE POST! Nothing to see here, move along!


----------



## jb1sb2

I got these at homegoods yesterday!


----------



## Vsalz

Got this at Tuesday morning for 9.99. Difference is it has led lights in the eyes that change color.


----------



## Vsalz

View attachment 283273


Got this at Tuesday morning for 9.99. Difference is it has led lights in the eyes that change color.


----------



## LairMistress

jb1sb2 said:


> I got these at homegoods yesterday!


Were these summer clearance, by chance? Or specifically Halloween? I really like the obelisk, and might stalk my store if it's not terribly expensive. Thanks!


----------



## Rigormortor

This is what happens when your wife has a Halloween addiction worse than yours. She saw the white pumpkin
and had to have it, then said we need a red one and brown one.


----------



## Dinobuzz

Rigormortor said:


> This is what happens when your wife has a Halloween addiction worse than yours. She saw the white pumpkin
> and had to have it, then said we need a red one and brown one.


Homegoods? Your wife is right.... if you have the one, you gotta get the other ones too! I absolutely love pumpkins & I don't blame her one bit! LOL I just wish I could get them too! LOL


----------



## Rigormortor

Dinobuzz said:


> Homegoods? Your wife is right.... if you have the one, you gotta get the other ones too! I absolutely love pumpkins & I don't blame her one bit! LOL I just wish I could get them too! LOL


We got al these at our local Kroger food store..... we bought 6 last year and now 6 in the last 3 days. She needs to slow down, my wife LOL!


----------



## Dinobuzz

Rigormortor said:


> We got al these at our local Kroger food store..... we bought 6 last year and now 6 in the last 3 days. She needs to slow down, my wife LOL!


LOL, your wife is doing just fine!  I'll have to see if any of our grocery stores here in Canada are sister stores to Kroger & if they carry the same adorable pumpkins! Tell your wife that she has great taste in pumpkin decor!


----------



## Rigormortor

Dinobuzz said:


> LOL, your wife is doing just fine!  I'll have to see if any of our grocery stores here in Canada are sister stores to Kroger & if they carry the same adorable pumpkins! Tell your wife that she has great taste in pumpkin decor!


She came up with a great idea, the pumpkin with the witch hat, she is going to paint it green to make it more of a with pumpkin....


----------



## jb1sb2

Lair Mistress, summer clearance. Both were 199.99 originally. I paid $99 for each of them. I had been stalking them for a while so finally caved. Their halloween stuff shouldn't be too far away now! Can't wait!


----------



## jb1sb2

We just sold our house and bought another one with 4x the yard! More yard + more storage = bad news for my banking account, but a happy haunter!


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

I just got my mannequin from eBay. So now I can display my Freddy Krueger costume all year.


----------



## Restless Acres

jb1sb2 said:


> Lair Mistress, summer clearance. Both were 199.99 originally. I paid $99 for each of them. I had been stalking them for a while so finally caved. Their halloween stuff shouldn't be too far away now! Can't wait!


Those are awesome! I need stuff like that for my yard cemetery (maybe especially the obelisk but I am intrigued by the others). Do you have any manufacturer info, sku's or HomeGoods info that I could use to try and track some down?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Creepcakes

I've been in the market for some kind of fencing to use after I had kids running through the yard (and over the cords) last year. The wire garden fencing at Home Depot is pretty pricey, and I'm not up for building a PVC fence this year. I've been trolling CraigsList for fencing, and voila! 









$25 total for four 8' panels, two 6' panels, and a gate. Planning to get some heavy-duty garden stakes to put it up - it's actually fairly light. It's already in a somewhat dilapidated state, but I'll pull some boards off and nail some on crookedly.

You can imagine how excited my boyfriend was to strap all this onto the roof of a tiny Mazda. Ha.


----------



## Shadowbat

We grabbed this 6' witch prop from Pat Catans a couple days ago. I did a review of it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shadowbat, nice job on the repaint. Don't know what she looked like prior to it but I like her looks now. I was hoping you were going to show her in the dark with the cauldron lit. First prop like that that I've seen that used a Fire&Ice and I liked the effect up on her face. The fact you got to use a 50% off coupon on her, well sweet deal. Great eyes on her. They immediately caught my attention when I landed on this page and I like the red rimmed portion (that you left!). No Pat Catan here but lucky find for those with one.


----------



## HallowLove

I got my very first 2 Purchases from spooky town ever!! I fell in love with the countdown and of course the "spookster" dog because it reminds me of my puppy who will be spending her first Halloween with us!! Got the countdown at half off with a 50% off coupon


----------



## printersdevil

Shadowbat the witch is great. I wish we had that store. I would love her.


----------



## jb1sb2

Restless Acres said:


> Those are awesome! I need stuff like that for my yard cemetery (maybe especially the obelisk but I am intrigued by the others). Do you have any manufacturer info, sku's or HomeGoods info that I could use to try and track some down?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


I will get those on here for you tomorrow!


----------



## Restless Acres

jb1sb2 said:


> I will get those on here for you tomorrow!


Awesome. I checked out the local Home Goods yesterday (and Marshalls and TJ Maxx) but they had nothing remotely similar.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Creep cakes, love the fence. shadowbat, that witch is very cool. Hallowlove I may have to buy that Spooky Town Halloween count down piece for myself.


----------



## Shadowbat

Pat Catans had another 50% coupon event start yesterday. I ran in and grabbed the other animatronic I wanted. With the recent sales events they had their initial wave of life size are almost gone. Not sure if they will get more or not but there are 2 other stores within a 45 minute drive. This guy was retailed at $30, which I ended up getting for $15.


----------



## RCIAG

Dinobuzz said:


> LOL, your wife is doing just fine!  I'll have to see if any of our grocery stores here in Canada are sister stores to Kroger & if they carry the same adorable pumpkins! Tell your wife that she has great taste in pumpkin decor!


If it helps any up there in Canada, TJMaxx/Marshalls/HomeGoods has had those terra cotta pumpkins the last couple of years & hopefully they will again this year.

I like the giant one & the white one. I hope HG gets those this year!!


----------



## jdubbya

Stopped by At Home again and picked up a few small items. Can't beat the prices on the Crazy Bones figures. Picked up 2 small rats and 2 bats for $16 and change.


----------



## jdubbya

Another of our vampire costumes arrived. This one will most likely be on an actor in our photo op area. He'll be in a coffin and guests can either pose driving a stake into him or get in the coffin themselves.


----------



## Illysium




----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Love that hanging bat sign! Will you share where it came from?


----------



## Illysium

Bat sign and skulls came from Halloweencostumes.com. 

It's a lot bigger than it looks.

http://www.halloweencostumes.com/black-bat-on-arrow-hanging-sign.html

You get 20% off if you sign up for their email.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Finally got the spooky phone!





















The howling wolf.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Cali Specter said:


> Scored this real casket from Craigslist FREE section! It's an actual casket that was made for the budget conscious burial. The previous owner had used it for a Halloween prop in the past. The great part about it was not only was there an adult casket but an infant/child casket that went a long with it! Awesome sauce! Another plus was that it came with a Home Depot Halloween strobe light used for the previous prop! Now the big question is what to do with it?
> 
> View attachment 283223
> .


I am so jealous!


----------



## Dinobuzz

RCIAG said:


> If it helps any up there in Canada, TJMaxx/Marshalls/HomeGoods has had those terra cotta pumpkins the last couple of years & hopefully they will again this year.
> 
> I like the giant one & the white one. I hope HG gets those this year!!


Where I am, we have Winners/Homesense/Marshalls.... so when I'm searching for my glass pumpkin, I'll keep an eye out for those as well!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jdubbya said:


> Another of our vampire costumes arrived. This one will most likely be on an actor in our photo op area. He'll be in a coffin and guests can either pose driving a stake into him or get in the coffin themselves.


This is awesome jdubbya ! where did it come from?


----------



## jdubbya

disembodiedvoice said:


> This is awesome jdubbya ! where did it come from?


I found it on Amazon. It's call Minister of Death. Nice material and stitching. One of the buttons was broken but a little hot glue fixed that.


----------



## MacabreWeb

These are two cute little owls I got from AC Moore. I paid I think 4.50 for them each they were on sale %40 off. They have a 3rd little Ghost one but I have a lot of ghost things so I got the Mummy and Frankie versions first. I LOVE Owls so had to have em!


----------



## witchy46

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 281160
> my new phone case


Where did you find that, it is to cute?


----------



## jb1sb2

Restless Acres said:


> Those are awesome! I need stuff like that for my yard cemetery (maybe especially the obelisk but I am intrigued by the others). Do you have any manufacturer info, sku's or HomeGoods info that I could use to try and track some down?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Mike! So sorry, I totally forgot about the sku's yesterday! I won't be any help until monday evening either. I left my receipts (they attached the tags to the receipt) at work after foing my expense report from work/minivacation in New Orleans last week.  I will get those to you as soon as I can though.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

McBernes and my items we picked up at Michaels yesterday and today.  I love 50% (and 55%) off coupons.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Myself and at least a half dozen other haunters ordered this guy today from Home Depot. 74 inches. Animated with LED eyes and horse sounds.










Here's the link: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721


Right now there's a video of him on this Halloween section page of their site so you can hear what he sounds like (listed as Coming, but he's orderable right now): http://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday-Decorations-Halloween/N-5yc1vZc2ve

I posted the box dimensions in the Home Depot thread. Pretty good size box but not bad. Shipping weight I was told was 40 lbs.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Myself and at least a half dozen other haunters ordered this guy today from Home Depot. 74 inches. Animated with LED eyes and horse sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721


Now that is awesome. I don't even know where we would put it or how we would feed it but I want it!


----------



## Rigormortor

Went by Kroger tonight and my wife yells stop! She jumps out and goes running up to the front.
I go park the car and go inside where she has 3 more of these in her cart.... they are cool. The One dog and cat
are glow in the dark. Her addiction to Halloween is worse than mine


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bought these at joanns fabric today.


----------



## Cloe

I wondered what Joanns might have as no one has posted anything. Checked online yesterday and didn't see that Saki. What I saw was a bunch of pumpkins in different sweaters. Thought oh that explains why LOL.( No offense to those who feel their pumpkins might need a sweater.)


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cloe said:


> I wondered what Joanns might have as no one has posted anything. Checked online yesterday and didn't see that Saki. What I saw was a bunch of pumpkins in different sweaters. Thought oh that explains why LOL.( No offense to those who feel their pumpkins might need a sweater.)


I will post up I took pics


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 283763
> 
> 
> Bought these at joanns fabric today.


Love those Saki, I forgot about JoAnn's i should have gone by there today ! did you get anymore pictures of other items there? or is there a JoAnn's thread?? does anyone know if there is an AC Moore thread?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Myself and at least a half dozen other haunters ordered this guy today from Home Depot. 74 inches. Animated with LED eyes and horse sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721
> 
> 
> Right now there's a video of him on this Halloween section page of their site so you can hear what he sounds like (listed as Coming, but he's orderable right now): http://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday-Decorations-Halloween/N-5yc1vZc2ve
> 
> I posted the box dimensions in the Home Depot thread. Pretty good size box but not bad. Shipping weight I was told was 40 lbs.


I'm one of the half dozen or so who also bought this beautiful guy. I couldn't find a video GoS, would love to hear what he sounds like, how am I over looking it?

edited to say I found the video GoS, I was just looking in the wrong place. thanks for posting the link. I like his sounds and I'm excited to get this monster, where oh where is he going to be stored???? help


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love those Saki, I forgot about JoAnn's i should have gone by there today ! did you get anymore pictures of other items there? or is there a JoAnn's thread?? does anyone know and a AC Moore thread?


I could have sworn that I had seen a AC Moore thread but now looking I do not see one so I guess I imagined it. Sorry.


----------



## meltyface

So I started the Halloween shopping early this year (finally) bought some pool noodles, beach balls, and ice chests......gonna use them for a few props


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pool noodles as prop arms or something else?


----------



## meltyface

The pool noodles are going to be for a willow type tree and tentacle things coming out of the head of one of my props, kinda like Medusa (at least that's what I'm hoping, my ideas are usually bigger than my skill lol).

I was going to use it to make a chain for my demon dogs, but I need something smaller....I may just have to buy the real stuff for this.


----------



## LairMistress

meltyface said:


> The pool noodles are going to be for a willow type tree and tentacle things coming out of the head of one of my props, kinda like Medusa (at least that's what I'm hoping, my ideas are usually bigger than my skill lol).
> 
> I was going to use it to make a chain for my demon dogs, but I need something smaller....I may just have to buy the real stuff for this.


Gray pipe insulation from a place like Lowes/Home Depot, etc., works really well for making chain. Herman Secret has a thread about it here. I made some, and it looks great!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/80035-easy-chain-pipe-insulation-9.html


----------



## Neuf350Z

Picked up a Pose 'n Stay skeleton at Michael's today. I signed up for their rewards program and got a 60% coupon. I'd gladly spend $34 than $80. 

I would have picked up another Spooky Town piece, but can really use this instead. I'm hoping to win the lottery some day (as I'm sure you all have the same wish) then I won't have to worry about picking one thing over another!!


----------



## jdubbya

The last of our vampire masks arrived today. Another Death Studios classic called Vlad. Just typical of the quality and detail you expect with Jeff's masks. Love it!


----------



## Shadowbat

jdubbya said:


> The last of our vampire masks arrived today. Another Death Studios classic called Vlad. Just typical of the quality and detail you expect with Jeff's masks. Love it!



LOL I just "liked" your post on Haunters Hangout. 

Love Death Studios masks. See you got the matching hands too.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Excellent looking mask JDubbya!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

stopped by Goodwill today and found to cute witch bottles and some apothecary jars for my inside display.


----------



## Shadowbat

Grabbed this little sweet heart today for 5 bucks. I'm sure I can find a nice creepy place for her.


----------



## whichypoo

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm one of the half dozen or so who also bought this beautiful guy. I couldn't find a video GoS, would love to hear what he sounds like, how am I over looking it?
> 
> edited to say I found the video GoS, I was just looking in the wrong place. thanks for posting the link. I like his sounds and I'm excited to get this monster, where oh where is he going to be stored???? help


so how much is he.. I cant find the price.?


----------



## jb1sb2

whichypoo said:


> so how much is he.. I cant find the price.?


$199.99 whichypoo


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

From Michaels got another candle stick holder so now we have a set and these eyes. I do not know what I am going to do with the eyes yet. I just love them and decided not to wait anymore. (accidentally posted this is the Michael's post when I meant to put it here oops)


----------



## jdubbya

Shadowbat said:


> LOL I just "liked" your post on Haunters Hangout.
> 
> Love Death Studios masks. See you got the matching hands too.


I saw your "like" lol! D/S masks are da bomb! The pull on this thing is so thick! Detail speaks for itself!. I have hands for all of them for when I use them as static props.



oaklawn Crematory said:


> Excellent looking mask JDubbya!


Thanks man! I agree!



Shadowbat said:


> Grabbed this little sweet heart today for 5 bucks. I'm sure I can find a nice creepy place for her.


Love her! she'd go well in our vampire crypt this year!


----------



## MacabreWeb

Hellooo I made a purchase today I'm so excited about. My first skeleton!! He was $80 at Michaels but we had a 55% off coupon, got him for $38. I am SO happy and excited and look forward to dressing him up not only this year but years to come! I've always wanted a big skeleton, I've only ever had tiny or flat ones!


----------



## Godcrusher

Picked up this full size skeleton and more goodies for my Halloween village. Michaels membership turned my 55% coupon to 60%.

MacabreWeb like you its my 1st


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Drat. I feel a duplicate post coming on. Eliminate. Eliminate.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MacabreWeb said:


> Hellooo I made a purchase today I'm so excited about. My first skeleton!! He was $80 at Michaels but we had a 55% off coupon, got him for $38. I am SO happy and excited and look forward to dressing him up not only this year but years to come! I've always wanted a big skeleton, I've only ever had tiny or flat ones!



It sounds funny to say but I think because most skeletons have been, and at full price can still be, on the expensive side, it really is exciting to buy your first "realistic" skeleton. I felt the same way after only owning those blowmold bluckies and wanting something better. Skeletons are the epitome of halloween afterall. Congrats and hope you get years of haunting with him. I will caution, there's a thing called "skeleton fever" which is very easy to catch especially after owning your first one!


----------



## Shadowbat

jdubbya said:


> Love her! she'd go well in our vampire crypt this year!




I'm actually thinking of having her peeking down from the coffin. I'll have it upright this year as I'm playing Nosferatu in our haunt. With DS mask and hands. lol


----------



## Mapleton Manor

Purchased this amp in order to run with my perfect storm....regularly $36 but on sale for $24 (Thanks to The Pod for the link to this)


















I also ordered these that i am going to use on several of our PVC frames to give our characters more depth. I played around with the ideas of making my own forms with foam or duct tape forms and just could not beat the cost. The males were $8 each and we got 6 and the females were $7 and we got 2 of these. Got them from StoreSupply.com and they will be a great addition to our yard haunt.


----------



## MacabreWeb

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It sounds funny to say but I think because most skeletons have been, and at full price can still be, on the expensive side, it really is exciting to buy your first "realistic" skeleton. I felt the same way after only owning those blowmold bluckies and wanting something better. Skeletons are the epitome of halloween afterall. Congrats and hope you get years of haunting with him. I will caution, there's a thing called "skelelton fever" which is very easy to catch especially after owning your first one!


It's really so exciting, I'm already planning future Halloweens and my boyfriend is like "We haven't even gotten through this one yet though..." He's new to dating a Halloween fanatic. I'm having fun thinking of scenarios to stick him in that aren't Halloween oriented, I think he will be occupying a spot year round. We could barely fit my smile in the car yesterday I was so giddy. Let's just say those pictures got sent to everyone I know....


----------



## jb1sb2

I saw this at Kirkland's yesterday. It's a light up picture like those at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## chupacabra

I just got 2 more skellies, the pony and the faces projector from HD


----------



## 22606

chupacabra said:


> I just got 2 more skellies, the pony and the faces projector from HD


Seems like lots are ponying up the cash for that decrepit horse... Sorry, couldn't help myself

Many superb purchases made.


----------



## slash

I want to get that horse too im waiting for someone to review it first before buying one, hope it wont be too late and they are all sold out for the season


----------



## Saki.Girl

2 of these guys


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

I picked up this light up pumpkin today at Cracker Barrel. The pumpkin is glass and is well made. It was $30. They have some other cool stuff as well, they normally have some pretty good Halloween stuff.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

I picked up this light up pumpkin today at Cracker Barrel. The pumpkin is glass and is well made. It was $30. They have some other cool stuff as well, they normally have some pretty good Halloween stuff.

View attachment 283977


View attachment 283978


View attachment 283979


----------



## jb1sb2

I found this cabinet at an antique mall a couple weeks ago, finally brought it home this weekend. And just like that my busts collection has a perfect home in my office! And now I have to find the rest of my busts to fill the empty spots that are in storage still.


----------



## LairMistress

I crept out of the crypt yesterday, to buy two things, although one is a year-round item.  

I bought a compact size DVD player for the projector that I plan to buy later ($4.50 @ Goodwill's 1/2 off yellow tag sale--I also bought their only set of RCA cables), and the original Ghostbusters DVD ($5 @ Walmart). I can't believe that I've never owned Ghostbusters. WHY???


----------



## LairMistress

jb1sb2 said:


> I found this cabinet at an antique mall a couple weeks ago, finally brought it home this weekend. And just like that my busts collection has a perfect home in my office! And now I have to find the rest of my busts to fill the empty spots that are in storage still.


Wooooooooooooooooooooooooow! Perfect!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

jb1sb2 wow that cabinet looks to be made for your busts! I like seeing them stored that way.


----------



## printersdevil

Great cabinet! It is perfect


----------



## jb1sb2

Thanks guys! I hated them being in boxes, but I didn't want to put them around on pedestals. So I was ecstatic when I saw this cabinet!


----------



## Vsalz

It is perfect. Perfect.


----------



## jb1sb2

Went to Home Depot to get bulbs for it, and I love it even more now!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stunning! What a difference some lighting can make. Really frames the upper busts well.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stunning! What a difference some lighting can make. Really frames the upper busts well.


Agree 100%


----------



## Shadowbat

Just got back from Menards with some furring strips, screws, liquid nail, and pvc pipes.


----------



## Hallow Girl

jb1sb2 said:


> Went to Home Depot to get bulbs for it, and I love it even more now!


loooovvveeeeee


----------



## Misfit Ghoul

My copy of Scream Factory's "Return of the Living Dead" came in the mail today. Can't wait to dig into all the special features on this bad boy!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2 said:


> Went to Home Depot to get bulbs for it, and I love it even more now!


Oh wow, this is great. I would love something like this so my busts would be safe but also could be appreciated. I can't believe how well the fit in this cabinet. Is there a name for this type of cabinet? is it just a curio cabinet? I don't know but I'm amazed at how well it fits those busts.


----------



## jb1sb2

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh wow, this is great. I would love something like this so my busts would be safe but also could be appreciated. I can't believe how well the fit in this cabinet. Is there a name for this type of cabinet? is it just a curio cabinet? I don't know but I'm amazed at how well it fits those busts.


Thanks! I got real lucky with finding it. It is just a curio or china cabinet, at least that's what I would call it. It has more shelves that I just left out so the busts would fit in it. The shelves all have two grooves cut into them for displaying plates. It just happens to look like it was made for the busts.


----------



## RCIAG

OMG THAT CABINET!!!

My husband would DIE if I ever decided to buy an entire piece of furniture to display my HG bust collection!! Well, to be honest, we don't have the space for something like that, but I would LOVE something like that!! 

Wouldn't we all! It's like it's built for those things!!


----------



## Family Haunter

That is amazing - looks perfect for your collection!



jb1sb2 said:


> I found this cabinet at an antique mall a couple weeks ago, finally brought it home this weekend. And just like that my busts collection has a perfect home in my office! And now I have to find the rest of my busts to fill the empty spots that are in storage still.


----------



## RCIAG

Just got from Zulily:



















This guy is too cute, but the 4 & 2 year old in my life will love him because he's not scary:










I'm not a flag kinda person but he image reminded me of Rhode Montijo's stuff










I've become an inflatable pumpkin collector!! Stop me before I buy more!!!











You can never have too many bookmarks:

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## jb1sb2

RCIAG said:


> OMG THAT CABINET!!!
> 
> My husband would DIE if I ever decided to buy an entire piece of furniture to display my HG bust collection!! Well, to be honest, we don't have the space for something like that, but I would LOVE something like that!!
> 
> Wouldn't we all! It's like it's built for those things!!


I had to make room myself, but I am glad I did. My problem will be when HG gets their halloween in with new busts!


----------



## MacabreWeb

Snuck in the Dollar Tree today to peek and see if they had any Halloween stuff out. They had one modular rack with a couple things. I'm in crafting mode right now so I got a couple things.


----------



## LairMistress

RCIAG said:


> Just got from Zulily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is too cute, but the 4 & 2 year old in my life will love him because he's not scary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a flag kinda person but he image reminded me of Rhode Montijo's stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've become an inflatable pumpkin collector!! Stop me before I buy more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can never have too many bookmarks:


[/QUOTE]

Bubble lights! Oh my gosh, I love them!


----------



## RCIAG

They were $22.99. I have no clue where I'll use them but I will use them somewhere in the house, most likely the mantle even though I generally put up a garland with LED color changing ghosts.

I may not use that flag outside & just hang it inside somewhere or frame it or just something else, I don't know yet. That is just soooo not my thing, the seasonal flag, mostly because they're usually kinda lame things. I should check Etsy for such things, they might have cooler ones.

I also can't believe I bought that cute Reaper but now that there's little people that visit us I keep things inside a little less scary. They'll love it.


----------



## texmaster

Chair covers





































And this handsome fella


----------



## MacabreWeb

Oh wow I don't think I've ever seen chair covers that are just the tops of the chairs like that those are sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Halloweenutter

I bought a 5.5 ft balloon (CDN $30) I intend to use for paper mache (hopefully will last so I can deflate and use it for a few different times). This year piranha plant head and chain chomp to fit our Bowswer/Mario theme, but I hope to use it as a base for a massive spider body in coming years too...


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

I got this chair today. I had posted on my fb page that I wanted to find one sort of like it. My sister sent me a picture of this one yesterday at Good Will so I ran by there this morning as soon as they opened to see if they still had it. I intend to paint it and recover the seat part. I want to put something else in the back part too because its broken on one spot but I need to figure out what to do to that part.


----------



## LadyMage

I love the bubble lights! I have just the place for them too - zulilly you say?


----------



## dawnski

Absolutely love it. Has that right gothic look to go with your busts. And would look great painted black too!



jb1sb2 said:


> Went to Home Depot to get bulbs for it, and I love it even more now!


----------



## jb1sb2

dawnski said:


> Absolutely love it. Has that right gothic look to go with your busts. And would look great painted black too!


Thanks Dawnski. I am going to leave the color since it is pretty close to my desk though.


----------



## jb1sb2

I found this at Tjmaxx earlier.


----------



## RCIAG

LadyMage said:


> I love the bubble lights! I have just the place for them too - zulilly you say?


Yes Zulily.

Here's the Zulily thread with more info about the site in general.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142558-zulily-com.html

Here's the lights:
http://www.zulily.com/p/bubble-skul...191517-30204182.html?pos=58&fromEvent=191517&

They're only available for another 17 hours though!


----------



## MunkyManiac

I managed to get hold of All Hallow's Eve Yankee Candle today, I'm so excited to receive it!


----------



## Regions Beyond

From Joann crafts -


----------



## Godcrusher

Does JoAnns sell like miniature Halloween items you can build mason jar snow globe scenery with? Ghosts, cats, pumpkins and tombstone type items. I searched Michaels and no such luck.




Regions Beyond said:


> From Joann crafts -
> 
> View attachment 284320
> 
> 
> View attachment 284321


----------



## Godcrusher

Does JoAnns sell like miniature Halloween items you can build mason jar snow globe scenery with? Ghosts, cats, pumpkins and tombstone type items. I searched Michaels and no such luck.




Regions Beyond said:


> From Joann crafts -
> 
> View attachment 284320
> 
> 
> View attachment 284321


----------



## Regions Beyond

I am not sure if the pieces are quite that small, you can see the witch is taller than a whole Spooky Town set piece in back of her, and there wasn't anything smaller really that I saw.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Godcrusher, JoAnn's does have a mini "fairy garden" section of Halloween stuff. They have several witches like shown above which are a little larger than regular miniature garden accessories but they also have several different cats, crows, skulls, skeletons, an owl, many things really , different scales. All would probably have to be in a larger mason jar, they aren't tiny tiny but they do have some cute things. I got several and will take pics.

they also had a frankenstein, Mummy and Vampire that are about the same size of the witch , I didn't get any and didn't get pics of these but someone posted a pic ...prob in the joanns thread...i think.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

The mini garden stuff I bought from JoAnn's. Godcrusher, I thought I bought more than I did , I guess I decided to put a few pieces back but this is an idea of some of the things they had. All the things I bought are some of the larger pieces, they did have a few smaller items, a cat, crow ect. 
and here is a pic of the Franky, Mummy, Vamp and Reaper ( not my pic I nicked it from the Joann thread)


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I also go this beautiful toad at Michaels today. He's latex and about 11 X 9 inches.


----------



## Mapleton Manor

harboe69 said:


> View attachment 283928
> 
> 
> Purchased this amp in order to run with my perfect storm....regularly $36 but on sale for $24 (Thanks to The Pod for the link to this)
> 
> 
> View attachment 283929
> 
> 
> View attachment 283930
> 
> 
> I also ordered these that i am going to use on several of our PVC frames to give our characters more depth. I played around with the ideas of making my own forms with foam or duct tape forms and just could not beat the cost. The males were $8 each and we got 6 and the females were $7 and we got 2 of these. Got them from StoreSupply.com and they will be a great addition to our yard haunt.


Got the amp yesterday and got it set up with a flashdrive with the perfect storm soundtrack on it and it worked great! I am so very happy.


----------



## LairMistress

texmaster said:


> Chair covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this handsome fella


Is the handsome fella from Gordmans? I saw one very similar to it yesterday, if not. I wish that I could have taken photos of everything that they had. They seem to have better items this year, than they did last year. My owl tree still is not on clearance in the garden section yet. Ugh!


----------



## texmaster

LairMistress said:


> Is the handsome fella from Gordmans? I saw one very similar to it yesterday, if not. I wish that I could have taken photos of everything that they had. They seem to have better items this year, than they did last year. My owl tree still is not on clearance in the garden section yet. Ugh!


I honestly don't know where the wife got them specifically. She was at a convention of store owners.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey in way of a followup to this post, just got an email about a 12-hr flash sale there. Looks like most of their halloween mdse is in and available and some already on sale. Posted the info on the sale (not listed on site btw) in the Coupons Discounts section of HF.





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Was looking through some new 2016 halloween items at Shindigz. Here's some things I thought were interesting. Don't think any of them were yet available to order but still fun to see what's coming out soon.
> 
> 
> I thought this item looked kind of cool. I'm guessing it's a new Gemmy product. It's pretty small though which doesn't surprise me but nice for a table top I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/party/animated-mystic-wheel/pgp/16szhwnamw
> 
> -------------
> Does this lady look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/party/animated-cannibal-bride/pgp/14szhwnacb
> 
> -------------
> OK, now this Animated Hanging Bride looks very much like the hanging bride that Ross Dress for Less had last year. There's a video of her on the Shindigz site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/party/hanging-bride-with-roses/pgp/15szhwnbrh
> 
> -------------
> This Animated Standing Zombie Woman has lit red eyes, poseable arms that move up and down and she moans. 3AAs. Sound activated. 64 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/party/animated-standing-zombie-woman/pgp/16szhwnazw
> 
> -------------
> Nice bottle holder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/party/skeleton-bottle-holder/pgp/15szhwnbth
> 
> -------------
> Shindigz is primarily a party supply store that does personalization on items. Among the party ware, I thought these blank invites you can customize might appeal to some of our members here who are thinking of doing a fortune teller/carnival theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/party/hasbro-ouija-board-stationary-invitations/pgp/laj0029inv46ssz
> 
> -------------
> And they are also carrying these HP Photo Strips. Description says download the HP app for them on your iPhone, iPad or iTouch, take several photos and send to AirPrint printer. That's really cool. Great for small parties. I'd love to offer for my ToTers when I do our Carnival theme but I'd probably go broke or be there all night since our ToT count has gone up so much. Actually if you get 100 strips per pack and the packs are around $10 that's not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/party/hp-photo-booth-strips/pgp/15szfavpbs


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

These came in from Amazon today


----------



## MamaGrizzly

Yesterday at Goodwill I stumbled upon the Mystical Mirror from Gemmy still in the original box. It's pretty darn old but works AMAZING. I am so happy with it. I paid three bucks and then found it on Ebay for over fifty bucks. I don't know if its rare or what, but I am excited to incorporate it into my haunt this year.


----------



## Kitty Fuller

Scored huge pieces of cardboard and styrofoam I intend to use for walls! I'd post a pic if I could figure out how on this tablet!!! ( sorry folks.....technically challenged!)


----------



## Nox Eterna

This arrived today. One more ornament for my tree


----------



## roach

Finnaly got a pose n stay at costco cant beat the 39$ price tag i might get another one too will see if im allowed loll


----------



## RCIAG

MrsMcbernes said:


> These came in from Amazon today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 284586


 
I TOTALLY read that as boobs!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

disembodiedvoice said:


> I also go this beautiful toad at Michaels today. He's latex and about 11 X 9 inches.



Have to say this frog especially at that size has me thinking maybe a trip in to Michaels is around the corner. I like that he's not green and he's really a good size. Would be perfect in so many situations and add a little variety. I've been trying to stay out of Michaels but with the 40% off coupon on one item I'm pretty tempted. How much was he before any discount?


----------



## ooojen

RCIAG said:


> I TOTALLY read that as boobs!!


I'm glad I wasn't the only one!


----------



## stick

ooojen said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one!


You and me both.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Have to say this frog especially at that size has me thinking maybe a trip in to Michaels is around the corner. I like that he's not green and he's really a good size. Would be perfect in so many situations and add a little variety. I've been trying to stay out of Michaels but with the 40% off coupon on one item I'm pretty tempted. How much was he before any discount?


He was 19.99 GoS before any discounts. I had a 50% off , it was good for that day only. I still think he is worth it even with a 40%, he is pretty big, almost as big as one of the medium sized funkin pumpkins they have. He does have some light green on his legs and underbelly, its a very light shaded green. It goes well with the brown. I also liked that he didn't look happy , no silly smile on his face, he just looks like a toad which is the look I had been looking for.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

ooojen said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one!


Add me to the list that read "boobs" the way they stick out I thought boobs for sure.


----------



## jdubbya

Got three nice lenticular "goretraits" from another haunter. These are the early ones with the very nice decorative hard foam frames. They measure 22 x 18 so will be quite impressive in our entrance hall.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Picked some Halloween treats at Dollar General today. FYI the pumpkin donut taffy is pretty good!


----------



## dbruner

I love those portraits, jdubbya! I also bought Halloween candy today, Spooky_Girl. I'm going to be smart about candy this, if I start now and get it buy one get one free until October I should have enough and not go broke. I put out candy at my party and at the reception desk at work, plus ToT's. I go through a lot.


----------



## Restless Acres

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Have to say this frog especially at that size has me thinking maybe a trip in to Michaels is around the corner. I like that he's not green and he's really a good size. Would be perfect in so many situations and add a little variety. I've been trying to stay out of Michaels but with the 40% off coupon on one item I'm pretty tempted. How much was he before any discount?


Thank you! I live about a mile from a Michael's (and HomeGoods, and TJMaxx, and Marshall's and probably a Spirit again) and ran out after I saw this and bought two (I brought a friend so we got 2x at 40% off). I already had one, kids call him Jeremy Fisher and it was all I could do to keep them from claiming him as a toy (as they did with Bartok, the hanging bat, and Mrs. Bartok, who I bought to replace Bartok). Kids will probably nab one, leaving me with two as companions for my Toad Lord (awesome but for the warts) or witches familiars'. Planning on a slimy animal diorama somewhere outside.

I think I like decent quality latex animal/human props more than animatronics. I wish they made more slugs, reptiles, giant worms, etc. I have the Zombie Snail, which is freakin awesome.


----------



## Rigormortor

Got my Jason mask today. Saw it on facebook. Mask is free with a $10 shipping. The mask is hard plastic
and painted pretty good. Im very happy with the quality for only $10....


----------



## kindo

Went out for supplies today and on the way home i stopped by the goodwill to see what they had. so glad i did. found some good stuff. 

Got 2 shiatsu massagers. finally, been looking for a couple months. Gotta love that classy box art. Ha ha!









this cool skull that moves his eyes and talks. don't like the talking part cause its way to repetitive but the eyes are pretty cool. it has a sensor on either side and the eyes move towards what side gets set off. think that's cool for a cheap prop.









This tombstone popper thing by Gemmy. pretty cool. doesn't work to well but i opened it up and it seems to be doing better now after messing around in it. 









And the best for last, a Gemmy spirit ball!! it has everything with it and works fine as far as i can tell. the jaw doesn't move sometimes but i think that's standard with these types of props. the only thing wrong with it is that the globe is a bit melted on one side. wonder what happened there. Think i can make it look a bit better with a heat gun though so that's no big deal. Only paid 15 bucks for it. Apparently you can use its microphone to talk threw it. That would be cool. gotta get a 9 volt battery to test that out. 




































Pretty good haul today. hopefully ill find some more stuff like this soon. 









​


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought a few of those mic'd white haired Spirit Balls many year ago when ROSS had them. Haven't seen any of them since. That was a great find. If you want to set it up to connect to a mp3, follow OpenTrackRacer's tutorial: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...80417-gemmy-crystal-ball-audio-line-hack.html

We're not very electronics minded and were able to convert one of our White Haired guys and loved the ability.

Nice find on the massagers. I have yet to have luck finding even one when I've gone into my Goodwill. Hopefully find one before I'm ready to do my pirates theme. Love the tutorials on making the Kracken legs using one. What do you have planned for yours?


----------



## revengemaiden

Halloween Spooky Busts, $5 at the Stray Cat Alliance Thrift Store in West Los Angeles


----------



## Kitty Fuller

Maiden -- so jealous! Great find!!! 

Going junkin toay! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## McBernes

We got these skeletons from Michaels yesterday. We paid $24 for both using a 40% off coupon and a $5 off of $25 coupon. They were $16.99 apiece before the coupons.







And we got this little house from Big Lots on clearance for $5.It will make a nice little witches house or something after some sculpy and paint.


----------



## McBernes

That big ol' toad is really cool. We were close to getting one, but we didn't have any skellies. We may go back for the toad. We did see some cool stuff at Big Lots though. We haven't driven to JoAnns lately, but seeing that skelly bat means we might be heading there too. That bat is really cool!


----------



## StormyNight

Got the bat and owl skeleton at Jo Ann Fabrics, the towel at Tuesday Morning and the pumpkin at TJ Maxx


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Picked up this at Dollar General today.


----------



## Alise

I got this cute little countdown figurine at Michael's.


----------



## Restless Acres

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Have to say this frog especially at that size has me thinking maybe a trip in to Michaels is around the corner. I like that he's not green and he's really a good size. Would be perfect in so many situations and add a little variety. I've been trying to stay out of Michaels but with the 40% off coupon on one item I'm pretty tempted. How much was he before any discount?


My kids call him Jeremy Fisher, but he looks just like Hypnotoad from Futurama.


----------



## BadgerSpanner

First order of sweets. The joy of living in Halloween central, having to cater for at least 500 ToT'ers every year.


----------



## RichardYVR

Went to 3 different Value Villages yesterday and came home with a few things that I've since had to hide 
I think my best find is the framed floral arrangement under a plastic dome! I'm thinking this will eventually be used to make a coffin with a window in it. Any other suggestions for it?
The rest of the items will be incorporated into various tombstones or are fro the Mausoleum I'm planning.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The rose thingy, if not a coffin maybe placed on a large tombstone or mausoleum with the image of the deceased inside. That's kind a of a cool piece. Wonder what it was meant to be all domed like that. Nice finds.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BadgerSpanner, do you guys in the UK get actual halloween wrapper candy over there?


----------



## BadgerSpanner

Not really no, we do get themed packets of sweets but they tend to be loose and rather expensive, I prefer giving out wrapped candy so there's less chance of tampering (I know it doesn't really exist, it's just Parents do and they will throw away unpackaged sweets)


----------



## screamqueen2012

LairMistress said:


> I know it's a small thing, and maybe not useful for many, but our DT has black satiny valances. They've always had other colors, but I've never seen black at our store. I picked up two to hang outside in my parlor scene. It's hard to tell, but they are scalloped, and have tassles attached to the lower portions of the scallops.


oh, these are great to make cat face pillows with, you use yarn and big buttons......look on pinterest to copy, i did them last year.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Cloe said:


> I picked up this table off Craigslist today. Uh just in case I run into good fortune  It's just a tad bit smaller than a card table.
> 
> Noticed this morning Grandin Road has a $50.00 off $150 code today to further entice me with Madame Zaltana!


cloe, you ought to make this into a oujia board table......omg id be on this so fast painting and distressing, esp since its a tilt top table...........great find.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

BadgerSpanner said:


> First order of sweets. The joy of living in Halloween central, having to cater for at least 500 ToT'ers every year.


wow that sounds amazing I would love to be somewhere that has that many!


----------



## a_granger

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh, these are great to make cat face pillows with, you use yarn and big buttons......look on pinterest to copy, i did them last year.


Oh I almost picked that up today. I'm thinking now i should go back for it tomorrow.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Have to say this frog especially at that size has me thinking maybe a trip in to Michaels is around the corner. I like that he's not green and he's really a good size. Would be perfect in so many situations and add a little variety. I've been trying to stay out of Michaels but with the 40% off coupon on one item I'm pretty tempted. How much was he before any discount?


i hooked this today, this frog is awesome...witches go get your pet man..........i wish id bought three now.........oh and they have a 25% off purchase coupon, ask the register for theirs if you dont have one...they have them in a book there to use...hehe


----------



## MacabreWeb

Couple grabs from my AC Moore. These glass pumpkins were on the clearance rack wut??! The two small tealight holders were $1 each and the pumpkin, normally $7, was only 2! I couldn't pass them up, I looove pumpkins and witches. I also found some paper ($4) for crafts, it shows a banner but I don't think I'm gonna use them for that that. 














I really love the Victorian looking paper. I'm working on a miniature diorama that this will be perfect for.


----------



## Rigormortor

BadgerSpanner said:


> First order of sweets. The joy of living in Halloween central, having to cater for at least 500 ToT'ers every year.


Yes we get the same amount Tots.... last year we had at least 600 tots...... we usually spend well over $100 on candy every year.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Todays finds...LOVE the toad!  Girl at TJ Maxx told me they are putting out Halloween.......tomorrow


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I used a lot of that black valance fabric to make long sleeves & a longer dress for a graveyard mourner my DD & I made a couple of years ago. 










She was our first completely homemade "person" - my DD named her "Phoebe". LOL! The valances are so great & so cheap! I always try to pick up the black ones if I see them.


----------



## Shadowbat

Bought the rest of the supplies needed for the new graveyard fence. Cashier made a comment about how I must have one heck of a plumbing project. I said, "Nope. Building a fence." LOL


----------



## osenator

A few of my pruchases this year... Keeping it light....


----------



## osenator

*A few of my pruchases this year... Keeping it light....*

View attachment 284971


View attachment 284972


A few of my pruchases this year... Keeping it light....


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Got this unbelievable deal at my favorite flea market, guy was leaving and loading up 4 full size mannequins without arms. He wanted $10 each which is a steal but I only had $18 cash so I told him I only wanted one, he said, look into don't want to take them back, give me $20 for all, I said I only have $18, he said give them to me, I was shocked, I also earlier bought a vintage doll for a dollar


----------



## jdubbya

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Got this unbelievable deal at my favorite flea market, guy was leaving and loading up 4 full size mannequins without arms. He wanted $10 each which is a steal but I only had $18 cash so I told him I only wanted one, he said, look into don't want to take them back, give me $20 for all, I said I only have $18, he said give them to me, I was shocked, I also earlier bought a vintage doll for a dollar
> View attachment 284963
> 
> View attachment 284974


Great score! Those mannequins are really nice, even sans arms and the doll is creepy!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks jdubbya


----------



## Godcrusher

Picked these up Saturday from Michaels, JoAnns and the Dollar Tree.









Not sure why now all my pics are sideways. Don't crink your neck.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Godcrusher said:


> Picked these up Saturday from Michaels, JoAnns and the Dollar Tree.
> 
> View attachment 284976
> 
> 
> Not sure why now all my pics are sideways. Don't crink your neck.


Where did you get the skellie? How much was it?I'm looking for a good place to get 3 life size that won't break the bank 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitty Fuller

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Got this unbelievable deal at my favorite flea market, guy was leaving and loading up 4 full size mannequins without arms. He wanted $10 each which is a steal but I only had $18 cash so I told him I only wanted one, he said, look into don't want to take them back, give me $20 for all, I said I only have $18, he said give them to me, I was shocked, I also earlier bought a vintage doll for a dollar
> View attachment 284963
> 
> View attachment 284974



OOOOhhhhhhhhhhh I just can't STAAAANDDD people like you sometimes!!!!! Finding all these great steals - Makes me sssick!!! LOL

Just kidding Scorpion - ABSOLUTELY A FANTASTIC STEAL!!!!! you lucky devil! I've been trying to score one of those for about 3-4 years now!

You're the Big Beast on the block in my book!!!!


----------



## Kitty Fuller

Oh, Scorpion's steal almost made me lose my head! But anyway, as I said I went junkin this weekend and after 2 hours of trying to transfer pics from stupid tablet to laptop, I just emailed them to my work and just now getting to do this (and hoping I can get off here before getting caught!) Anyways....here's the pics I promised!!! Oh.......the best part of getting all this loot .......................the hubby paid for most of it!!!!!!!! Woooo Hooooo!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Happy

Kitty Fuller said:


> Oh, Scorpion's steal almost made me lose my head! But anyway, as I said I went junkin this weekend and after 2 hours of trying to transfer pics from stupid tablet to laptop, I just emailed them to my work and just now getting to do this (and hoping I can get off here before getting caught!) Anyways....here's the pics I promised!!! Oh.......the best part of getting all this loot .......................the hubby paid for most of it!!!!!!!! Woooo Hooooo!!!!!


Yesssss!!!!! Love these finds!! Oh my goodness! So many uses for all of these!! I'm digging the boots!!!


----------



## Kitty Fuller

Halloween Happy said:


> Yesssss!!!!! Love these finds!! Oh my goodness! So many uses for all of these!! I'm digging the boots!!!


Yes I know! When I first saw the shoes, I thought they were real!!!!! I love the scythe too! I have one but the handle is crap and on this one, the blade is crap so I'm just going to switch them out. Most of this is for my Witch's House, so I really got lucky!!!!!! I love all things old and in need of repair! I just splurged on a pair of 1800s Victorian era granny boots too (although they weren't all that much consithey are antique!)


----------



## MacabreWeb

Godcrusher said:


> Picked these up Saturday from Michaels, JoAnns and the Dollar Tree.
> 
> View attachment 284976
> 
> 
> Not sure why now all my pics are sideways. Don't crink your neck.


Oh I adore the witch on top!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Godcrusher

AZHalloweenScare said:


> Where did you get the skellie? How much was it?I'm looking for a good place to get 3 life size that won't break the bank
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


JoAnns. They ae 40% off so $60. 

MacabreWeb thanks. She is a tree topper for my Halloween tree.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thank you Kitty Fuller, I would have passed out if the mannequins had arms, my wife was not pleased, calling them "more junk" but forgive her, she doesn't have the bug like we do.


----------



## Kitty Fuller

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Thank you Kitty Fuller, I would have passed out if the mannequins had arms, my wife was not pleased, calling them "more junk" but forgive her, she doesn't have the bug like we do.


I know S orpion. My hubby - sweet as he is does the same thing. It takes him until OCTOBER 29th to get into i5! And the thing is, his birthday is OCTOBER 28th!!!!! I'd be a raving lunatic if my BDay was anywhere that close to Halloween!!!!!! 

Some people just don't get it!!!


----------



## nos4a2

Found the witch at TJ Maxx ($13) and the skull cup at Ross ($4).


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Wow you really have a good eye for finding potential. Noice. Not sure where to post this so I'll just edit this comment. Here's my loot from PETSMART






and


----------



## Hallow-art

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Wow you really have a good eye for finding potential. Noice. Not sure where to post this so I'll just edit this comment. Here's my loot from PETSMART
> View attachment 285075
> and
> View attachment 285077


OMG so cute. Your kitty must be in Heaven


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

She loves it more than I thought she would  She's always in her pumpkin now. There's also a skull bed with the similar design. http://m.petsmart.com/h5/hub?id=sup...ull-dog-bed-zid36-5254367/cat-36-catid-100063 PSA there's lots of sales going on right now too http://m.petsmart.com/h5/hub?isSearching=true&SearchTerm=Halloween+


----------



## jb1sb2

This Crazy bonez pose-n-stay popped up at ross' and left with me today.


----------



## osenator

Forgot, I got these yesterday!








and I got thoses today at Dollarama for ony 1.50$ each!


----------



## Regions Beyond

First funkin of the season, on sale 40 percent off...I keep meaning to get more of these so have a increased, permanent, stable amount of JoL's for the display and can add to it.


----------



## LairMistress

49 cents each at Salvation Army. Now, to find something cool to do with them. Three are flat and hollow, and two are three-faced.


----------



## Halloween Happy

I found neat Halloween items that will fit into my collection! 
I'm excited about the door rugs, the skeleton jar collection well everything really  









Then I also filmed a haul too!


----------



## dawnski

FYI, today's the last day for free shipping at www.orientaltrading.com Use the code below.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul

Everything I bought from Michael's yesterday: life-size skeleton, a dropping spider, a "keep-out" sign, Spookytown tombstones, and some witch & skeleton hands. Not sure what I'll do with the skeleton just yet.. Anyone have pics of what they did with theirs? The Spookytown tombstones I picked up for my Pop funko diorama I'll do later this season. 

Trying to decide if I should order a couple of things from Oriental Trading since they have free shipping or wait until they put stuff on sale.. Any suggestions?


----------



## jb1sb2

Got these awesome "reaching from the grave" arms. They are heavy, made of resin.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dawnski said:


> FYI, today's the last day for free shipping at www.orientaltrading.com Use the code below.



This offer has been extended 2 days. Now expires Thursday at Midnight, CT. Same code.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Post Gone Wild!


----------



## nos4a2

jb1sb2 said:


> Got these awesome "reaching from the grave" arms. They are heavy, made of resin.


Oh man do I hope I find at set (or two) of those this year! They will look great in the yard.


----------



## Restless Acres

jb1sb2 said:


> Got these awesome "reaching from the grave" arms. They are heavy, made of resin.


Where did you get them? 
Thx.


----------



## jb1sb2

Restless Acres said:


> Where did you get them?
> Thx.


I found them at TjMaxx


----------



## Malicious

Bought this off of Pier 1 couldn't resist it as I nicknamed my bro Mr Toad!


----------



## wickitwayz

Found a terrific place to buy laboratory supplies in bulk - http://www.lcmlab.com/ Going to be VERY handy finding beakers, testtubes, etc. Having a "lab experiment gone bad, resulting in zombies" theme this year....


----------



## coxboy316

I stopped into Big Lots the other day and picked this little guy up. For $16 it isn't a bad little prop, it makes an electric sound cables move and lights flicker.


----------



## Godcrusher

coxboy316 said:


> View attachment 285408
> View attachment 285409
> 
> 
> I stopped into Big Lots the other day and picked this little guy up. For $16 it isn't a bad little prop, it makes an electric sound cables move and lights flicker.


Yeah I saw that and really like it. I didnt buy it because it doesnt fit in anywhere.


----------



## LairMistress

I bought two vintage postcard reprint ornaments from Gordmans. They had a few other styles, but they were more like Ellen Clapsaddle cards, which don't really appeal to me as much as the spookier cards. I only wish that the bottom of the first card was more legible. They went over the lettering with dots of glitter. Bleh!










I also picked this guy up at ROSS. Our store had very, very little on their Halloween endcap. There were a few things scattered back in the regular home decor area, that were actually Halloween (IMO). This is heavy, real metal. It came with the installation screws, too. I seriously doubt that I am going to affix it to the house permanently. I don't even really know if I'll use it, but for $9.99, I couldn't pass it up!










I guess that I didn't snap a photo of my DT rats, but you know what they look like. Is it me, or have they gotten smaller? Maybe the one that I have already, is from 99 Cents Only, but I know it's larger. I haven't bought one anywhere else. Our local DT still doesn't have anything "new", but the one that I went to between ROSS and Gordmans was partially stocked. They didn't have the cool plastic faux Mercury glass skulls out, or murals though. *disappointed!*

OH, and the best part? Our old Party City location is going to be a HALLOWEEN CITY store this year! We never get HC stores, just Spirit!

Since some of the stores have relocated within the city, it will be easier to shop this year (I don't live in that city, so this makes the trip quicker). Starting at Menards, we go down one street to Meijer, then cross the street and down a bit to Target, in the same shopping center as Walmart, and across from that, Walgreens. 

Then in the next shopping center across the street, we have Party City and Hobby Lobby. Go down one more block, there's Gordmans. One more block, ROSS, Halloween City, Dollar Tree (formerly Deals, snifflesniffle I miss that place!), and Michaels. Then Kmart is on the opposite corner. But, if you stay on the side of the other shops, you can hop half a block down to TJ Maxx and Five Below in the same shopping center. (and if you backtrack to the center behind that, there is Lowes and JoAnn Fabric).

The only places outside of that, are Burlington Coat Factory and Tuesday Morning, in the same center, but halfway across town. Then Big Lots and Spirit are usually in the same center, but they're all the way across town. We also have a Jeffrey Alans store that I'll check this year, but I think it's a lot like Hobby Lobby. It's next to an Ace Hardware, and a Salvation Army store (and about a block from one of the larger Goodwill stores).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sounds like you have Halloween shopping all planned out within a small radius. Cool! Pretty good stores too.


----------



## unlovedpoet

My haul from yesterday! I picked up the skull/mirror/candle holder and the bat dish from HomeGoods. I snagged the skull candle holder off of an inventory cart and it was the only one I saw! The raven candle holder and black floral stem were from Michael's. I already have another raven and wanted a matching set. I think I'm going to use the floral stem either as some sort of tentacle prop, or to add to my headpiece for my wedding dress. The LED taper light is from Dollar Tree. The light is _very_ red orange and is not like the other LED tapers they sell, but I still like it how like how bright it is!


----------



## LairMistress

wickitwayz said:


> Found a terrific place to buy laboratory supplies in bulk - http://www.lcmlab.com/ Going to be VERY handy finding beakers, testtubes, etc. Having a "lab experiment gone bad, resulting in zombies" theme this year....


Another good place is American Science and Surplus: https://www.sciplus.com/s/c_11


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wickitwayz said:


> Found a terrific place to buy laboratory supplies in bulk - http://www.lcmlab.com/ Going to be VERY handy finding beakers, testtubes, etc. Having a "lab experiment gone bad, resulting in zombies" theme this year....


Took a look at this place and I like them because you can also buy in units of one AND they stock plastic test tubes, beakers, cylinders etc too. I love the look of the glassware but for halloween try to stick with clear plastic. Saved the link to them. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up from American Science and Surplus some giant LED push button switches in red, green and yellow (momentary SPDT, 2-7/16 in. dia. lens plate) for a control panel and a 30ft roll of yellow and black safety tape. It's hard to find large size switches like this and so the timing seemed right as I was just sketching the panel out last night. Thought the price on the tape was OK too. They had 2in square LED button switches but not in all three colors. 

https://www.sciplus.com/p/GIANT-RED-LENS-SWITCH_53618 









Link to the smaller square ones:
https://www.sciplus.com/p/RED-SPDT-SWITCH_55634


And apparently from speaking with them on the phone, I got the last 2 sale Giant Eyeball inflatable beach balls they had. He said they were a discontinued item. Should make for a fun skellies-having-fun-on-the-beach theme one year along with skelemingos and our palm trees.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Picked up this little guy! He's so dang cute! 
sorry it's sideways. not sure how to fix.


----------



## Dinobuzz

ScaredyKat said:


> Picked up this little guy! He's so dang cute!
> sorry it's sideways. not sure how to fix.
> View attachment 285528


Omg! Where did you find him? Sooo hauntingly cute!


----------



## SpookyCatGirl

I got the bats at Dollar Tree and the rest at Michaels


----------



## LairMistress

Stopped by an out-of-the-way local thrift shop today, and happened to find these two cherub lamps. After removing the shade holders and adding flickering bulbs, I think that they'll look nice on top of tombstones, or in a small mausoleum. (as if I didn't have enough "candles" already, buuuuut...) One has a broken foot, and I do wish that they were "bookended" instead of facing the same direction, but still, for $5 for the pair, I can't complain much.


----------



## matrixmom

I know this might be silly, but this girl has to have her pink gloves to work on projects!! Never seen before!


----------



## Misfit Ghoul

Got these two things a couple of days ago, the skeleton was from Michael's while the H.P. Lovecraft book is from 2nd and Charles







Picked up these glow-in-the-dark skeleton hands from Michael's yet again and the candle lights, not a fan of the glitter though.. The skulls are from Tuesday Morning, couldn't resist getting them.


----------



## Paint It Black

I ordered these resin jawbones from Skeletons And More, after seeing them at ScareLA. They are business card holders, but I wanted an extra one for my Curiosities Museum.


----------



## screamqueen2012

anyone looking for really good brooms go on etsy, ive ordered a few from a really good broommaker there...the other two from tjmaxx


----------



## jb1sb2

These had to go home with me today!


----------



## Dinobuzz

screamqueen2012 said:


> anyone looking for really good brooms go on etsy, ive ordered a few from a really good broommaker there...the other two from tjmaxx


Love these brooms! I've started collecting odd brooms in hopes to do a witch's parking station w broom & hats hung on hooks.


----------



## MacabreWeb

screamqueen2012 said:


> anyone looking for really good brooms go on etsy, ive ordered a few from a really good broommaker there...the other two from tjmaxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 285731


Ohh may I ask, how much were the TJ Maxx brooms?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Oven mitt came free with a shirt(Doctor Who) that I had ordered. The zombies came from Kmart (ordered online picked up in store)


----------



## tzgirls123

My haul from Ross!! I have been looking for Gargoyles for my cemetery column for months, but just haven't wanted to drop the $$ on them...these bad boys were only $12.99 each!! they have a color changing LED in them & I think they could easily be modified to add fog coming out of the mouth


----------



## screamqueen2012

im in love with see no evil, speak no evil and hear no evil.................awesome..........


----------



## screamqueen2012

yep, my husband has waaaaaaayyyyyy to much fun with calling it my parking lot...........new rides, new transportation, new whatever....its gone on for a few years now.........get your chuckles on


----------



## screamqueen2012

19.99 and go get one.............fast as you can........they wont have them later this is their first shipping and they dont usually restock them


----------



## disembodiedvoice

screamqueen2012 said:


> 19.99 and go get one.............fast as you can........they wont have them later this is their first shipping and they dont usually restock them


what is 19.99 ? I want to know if I need to run too !


----------



## screamqueen2012

ANNNNNDDDDDDD LOOK what my husband bought for me...............tee shirt


----------



## Tannasgach

disembodiedvoice said:


> what is 19.99 ? I want to know if I need to run too !


disembodied, you just crack me up!


----------



## a_granger

tzgirls123 said:


> View attachment 285751
> 
> 
> My haul from Ross!! I have been looking for Gargoyles for my cemetery column for months, but just haven't wanted to drop the $$ on them...these bad boys were only $12.99 each!! they have a color changing LED in them & I think they could easily be modified to add fog coming out of the mouth


Nice catch here!! Now I got to check out out Ross store. I always seem to forget about them


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Picked up the blow mold as small black box at yard sales yesterday and the candle sets at DG. 









Blow mold question. How much have you spent on a blow mold at a yard sale? There's a yard going on in my town this weekend and the are saleing 3 of their large (like 3ft tall) blow molds the have used for years. One is easter and the other two are Halloween. I would have got them but the wanted $20 a price for them. I just think that is to much for a blow mold the has been used for so many years. They look to be in good shape though.


----------



## Renfield

Has anyone gotten this or seen it in person? http://m.homedepot.com/p/Martha-Stewart-Living-18-5-in-Apothecary-Eyeglasses-9715700830/300126869. I love it but it's $$.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22606

Those gargoyles are stunning, tzgirls123.

Great purchases all around. 

First is from TJMaxx and the second is from Marshalls/HomeGoods combo store, although they will likely both wind up carrying much of the same merchandise as time progresses. Each was $12.99.


----------



## LairMistress

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Picked up the blow mold as small black box at yard sales yesterday and the candle sets at DG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blow mold question. How much have you spent on a blow mold at a yard sale? There's a yard going on in my town this weekend and the are saleing 3 of their large (like 3ft tall) blow molds the have used for years. One is easter and the other two are Halloween. I would have got them but the wanted $20 a price for them. I just think that is to much for a blow mold the has been used for so many years. They look to be in good shape though.


I only buy the ones that I really like, so I'm not an avid collector, but the most that I've personally paid, is $8 or so. That said, I've paid similar prices for the small table top versions, too...so that might seem contradictory, to pay similar prices for such different sizes. $20 does seem like a lot, though.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

From Michaels used 50% off for the toad and needed some ribbon to put on my witch hat


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Renfield said:


> Has anyone gotten this or seen it in person? http://m.homedepot.com/p/Martha-Stewart-Living-18-5-in-Apothecary-Eyeglasses-9715700830/300126869. I love it but it's $$.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> I haven't seen it in person but I thought it was a part of the Bethany Lowe collection. They have it at the holiday barn for 180.00 I like all of the collection , here is a pic of it with other things, sort of shows the size.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Normally I only post props or decor items that I buy here, but this little dress just came in today for my DD4, and I just love it so much! I ordered it off of Zulily and sometimes you receive your order in bits & pieces from there since it's a flash sale site. Anyway, I got this for her and a skull & bones shirt for my DS2, but his hasn't arrived yet. 

The pattern is little JOLs, black cats, crows & even little mice, all along a fence line. I'll add some black or orange leggings & she'll be all set for our fall amusement park trip, or our apple picking trip, or to the local pumpkin patch. 

Before I know it, she won't let me pick any of her clothes out, so I'm enjoying it while I can! 









Total proud mama here - this was the little hooligans last year as Anna & Olaf from Frozen - they are getting too big!


----------



## LairMistress

So I went window shopping today, just to see what was out. No intention to buy. Here's what I bought. 










My calico decided that she wanted in on the photo shoot. This is a mish mash of different stores. The Rapunzel head (which will become a bust on a tombstone) was at Goodwill, $2. The Jack Skellington bag was $3 at a local thrift store called The Attic. Generally, I don't buy the porcelain houses, but this one was $1.49 at Salvation Army. How on earth could I pass it up for that?? The decorative bottle (which is actually a lucite paperweight) was .49 at SA., and The Ghost and Mr. Chicken DVD was $2.49 there. It's in pristine condition, and one of my all-time favorite movies! The rice lights are from Dollar Tree, and come in orange and purple (so I bought two of each).

Close-ups:


----------



## A Little Odd

LairMistress said:


> So I went window shopping today, just to see what was out. No intention to buy. Here's what I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My calico decided that she wanted in on the photo shoot. This is a mish mash of different stores. The Rapunzel head (which will become a bust on a tombstone) was at Goodwill, $2. The Jack Skellington bag was $3 at a local thrift store called The Attic. Generally, I don't buy the porcelain houses, but this one was $1.49 at Salvation Army. How on earth could I pass it up for that?? The decorative bottle (which is actually a lucite paperweight) was .49 at SA., and The Ghost and Mr. Chicken DVD was $2.49 there. It's in pristine condition, and one of my all-time favorite movies! The rice lights are from Dollar Tree, and come in orange and purple (so I bought two of each).
> 
> Close-ups:


I love this Dollar Tree lights. Had a set of Clearview last year that ran on one battery set for 2 months 24 hours a day. Weren't dead yet....season was just over

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MacabreWeb

Went Halloween spying today, trying to catalog prices and ideas for both my secret reaper and myself, stopped by AC. Moore. I want to make some Halloween cards for friends and decorations etc. I got all this loot for $8.61. A lot of stuff was on sale, the stickers were .50 to $1, the ribbon was .50 each, the paper was 2.50 on sale (it's 48 adorable and spooky sheets!) and the lights, oh my gosh the lights. Normally $14.99 but on sale for $4 each! I got 2!! Plus we had a $10 gift card for being rewards members, so my total came to $8.61! 
















I love stickers, I don't care how old I am I love them and can never have enough. There are some repeats in the sticker books, but I don't mind. Ever since I was a kid I always used my sticks on things least favorite and saved the favorites for something special, well with all the repeats I don't have to.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

No pics as of yet, but had ordered a set of threee window-crasher ghosts and three faux hay bales from GR. Also picked up the animated skeleton vulture from Big Lots the other day.


----------



## printersdevil

Kitty Fuller said:


> Oh, Scorpion's steal almost made me lose my head! But anyway, as I said I went junkin this weekend and after 2 hours of trying to transfer pics from stupid tablet to laptop, I just emailed them to my work and just now getting to do this (and hoping I can get off here before getting caught!) Anyways....here's the pics I promised!!! Oh.......the best part of getting all this loot .......................the hubby paid for most of it!!!!!!!! Woooo Hooooo!!!!!


Great finds! I especially love the boots and broom!


----------



## printersdevil

LairMistress said:


> I bought two vintage postcard reprint ornaments from Gordmans. They had a few other styles, but they were more like Ellen Clapsaddle cards, which don't really appeal to me as much as the spookier cards. I only wish that the bottom of the first card was more legible. They went over the lettering with dots of glitter. Bleh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked this guy up at ROSS. Our store had very, very little on their Halloween endcap. There were a few things scattered back in the regular home decor area, that were actually Halloween (IMO). This is heavy, real metal. It came with the installation screws, too. I seriously doubt that I am going to affix it to the house permanently. I don't even really know if I'll use it, but for $9.99, I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that I didn't snap a photo of my DT rats, but you know what they look like. Is it me, or have they gotten smaller? Maybe the one that I have already, is from 99 Cents Only, but I know it's larger. I haven't bought one anywhere else. Our local DT still doesn't have anything "new", but the one that I went to between ROSS and Gordmans was partially stocked. They didn't have the cool plastic faux Mercury glass skulls out, or murals though. *disappointed!*
> 
> OH, and the best part? Our old Party City location is going to be a HALLOWEEN CITY store this year! We never get HC stores, just Spirit!
> 
> Since some of the stores have relocated within the city, it will be easier to shop this year (I don't live in that city, so this makes the trip quicker). Starting at Menards, we go down one street to Meijer, then cross the street and down a bit to Target, in the same shopping center as Walmart, and across from that, Walgreens.
> 
> Then in the next shopping center across the street, we have Party City and Hobby Lobby. Go down one more block, there's Gordmans. One more block, ROSS, Halloween City, Dollar Tree (formerly Deals, snifflesniffle I miss that place!), and Michaels. Then Kmart is on the opposite corner. But, if you stay on the side of the other shops, you can hop half a block down to TJ Maxx and Five Below in the same shopping center. (and if you backtrack to the center behind that, there is Lowes and JoAnn Fabric).
> 
> The only places outside of that, are Burlington Coat Factory and Tuesday Morning, in the same center, but halfway across town. Then Big Lots and Spirit are usually in the same center, but they're all the way across town. We also have a Jeffrey Alans store that I'll check this year, but I think it's a lot like Hobby Lobby. It's next to an Ace Hardware, and a Salvation Army store (and about a block from one of the larger Goodwill stores).


Now that is what I call shopping heaven with all of them so close to each other!!


----------



## printersdevil

screamqueen2012 said:


> anyone looking for really good brooms go on etsy, ive ordered a few from a really good broommaker there...the other two from tjmaxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 285731


DO you have a link to the etsy broom maker? How much were they?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up several clear acrylic disks from Tap Plastics to use in the porthole windows that will be part of my haunted submarine walkthru. Removed the mirror and backing the porthole frame came with so the frame can be painted a gray and the acrylic panel inserted. Tap had a number of cool items there I can see making use of for my haunt builds. Stopped at a Goodwill hoping to find a shiatsu massager but still eluding me.

Guess I can also add the I bought a porthole decal of the Creature from the Black Lagoon off of Wilson Graphics on Etsy. There was a coupon for 35% off too I got off of RetailMeNot so happy about that and since they are in Florida I'll get it sooner than waiting for something from China. Can't wait to finish the portholes.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I bought my first life size posable skelly!


----------



## ooojen

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Guess I can also add the I bought a porthole decal of the Creature from the Black Lagoon off of Wilson Graphics on Etsy. There was a coupon for 35% off too I got off of RetailMeNot so happy about that and since they are in Florida I'll get it sooner than waiting for something from China. Can't wait to finish the portholes.


I like Wilson Graphics-- nice stuff, good service, IME. 

So yesterday I got these, picked up and delivered by DD:









Time to get to work on the lab!


----------



## Vsalz

Where did you find such a treasure?


----------



## lawrie

ooojen said:


> I like Wilson Graphics-- nice stuff, good service, IME.
> 
> So yesterday I got these, picked up and delivered by DD:
> 
> View attachment 286244
> 
> 
> Time to get to work on the lab!


Oojen They are great! Where did you find them?


----------



## lawrie

I found this for a pound. Thought it would look good in front of a tombstone.


----------



## ooojen

My gauges came from a lab surplus place. My daughter picked them for me. When she finds good stuff, she sends pictures to see whether I'm interested. They were $4 a piece, I think-- so cheap, but it does add up!

I checked the model number on one, and it's from 1905. I'll have to look into more of them.


----------



## spookydave

Lairmistress, I love The Ghost and MR Chicken! Don Knotts at his finest!


----------



## SpookyCatGirl

This spooky blanket from TJ MAXX and PocketBac from Bath & BodyWorks.


----------



## LairMistress

spookydave said:


> Lairmistress, I love The Ghost and MR Chicken! Don Knotts at his finest!


I've loved it since I was a kid. I used to have it on VHS, but this is my first DVD of it. I never see it in stores, and usually talk myself out of ordering it online. Every time it was on TV when I was a kid, my dad would watch it with me. It's one of my favorite memories of him.


----------



## lawrie

ooojen said:


> My gauges came from a lab surplus place. My daughter picked them for me. When she finds good stuff, she sends pictures to see whether I'm interested. They were $4 a piece, I think-- so cheap, but it does add up!
> 
> I checked the model number on one, and it's from 1905. I'll have to look into more of them.


It would be awesome if you could find a way to wire some of them up so that the needles moved, maybe with a lightning effect at the same time. They are the kind of thin that steampunkers love, so if you dont need all 20 of them, you might make a bit back on ebay. I know in the UK they would go for more the £3 ($4) each.


----------



## ooojen

Lawrie-- I _have_ been thinking about making the needles move! They're mostly ammeters/galvanometers, but there are a few simply voltmeters, and a couple misc. Hooking it up to a lightning effect is an excellent idea! I had a Raspberry Pi unit purchased on my behalf, & though I don't yet know what I'm doing, I can see there are myriad possible uses--- the meters' movement being one!

And-- I checked ebay for the older meter that I looked up. They're listed for $35-60... but I don't know whether they're selling for that. When I'm done with them, I could almost certainly get my investment back though, you're right.


----------



## lawrie

I found one of the old clockwork electricity meters (the ones you feed coins into, this one took shillings) but was outbud at auction. Was thinking of making a lab wall with that and these bulkhead lamps I got for a steal - less than £1 each. But seeing as didnt get the meter have shelved that. But the bulkheads are still great.
















I got them farm fresh (said Hi to the cows when I found them, long story) so the second pic is a before and after simply washing them. I have just one of the art deco lamp and 2 full lamps and one extra glass and top. Also got a smaller round lamp, but the screw is rusted shut on that and not had time to drill it open yet.


----------



## nosefuratyou

Went to TJs for jewels for the Birthday Girl and then strolled through the store where I found this







They only had one and it was fairly expensive but I had to have it. At first I though it was broken as it only seemed to work with the Try Me button. But on opening the back there were no batteries inside. Installed them and now the motion sensor works. 
Starts with the sound of tolling bells and a voice says " Don't be afraid I won't hurt you " Followed by a male type voice screaming. Coolest thing I've found so far.

I'm thinking of adding some moss or dry brushing or something to break up the kind of monotone look. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ooojen said:


> Lawrie-- I _have_ been thinking about making the needles move! They're mostly ammeters/galvanometers, but there are a few simply voltmeters, and a couple misc. Hooking it up to a lightning effect is an excellent idea! I had a Raspberry Pi unit purchased on my behalf, & though I don't yet know what I'm doing, I can see there are myriad possible uses--- the meters' movement being one!
> 
> And-- I checked ebay for the older meter that I looked up. They're listed for $35-60... but I don't know whether they're selling for that. When I'm done with them, I could almost certainly get my investment back though, you're right.


Oojen there are two buttons down the left side of ebay's current search listings results that let's you specify sold or completed (being all auctions). The results are only for a limited period of time and don't recall what that is but you might find that helpful as far as listing price and bids put in.

I too love your dials and the idea of working with a lightning effect. Hmm they would look great on my submarine control panel . My huge colored button switches are suppose to arrive Saturday and am excited about that. With the portholes starting to take shape it's full steam ahead and dam the torpedoes! I think the 3 buttons I ordered will be each colored for a specific torpedo tube. We hooked up a switch last year to work with our Gorilla patient Brain transfer lab experiment and it was a lot of fun to flip the switch for each kid and see the box indicator light come on and the dual brain hats light up. The buttons in the sub won't be that interactive but sure some kid will want to push them walking past. We're not electronics savvy so this was a big accomplishment for us and pushed our haunt one step up. 

One of the other projects I'm about to work on will be fitting our hacked white-haired guy spirit ball guy (a project we did a few years back) into my big cauldron. He'll be one of the jungle animal poachers the natives have caught up to. Not sure what exactly to do about his audio track yet, he's triggered to work with an mp3 player. Also want to add the hot coals at the bottom of the cauldron. That's a much easier project with no electronics skill involved but still a nice effect.


----------



## RCIAG

From Vermont Country Store:

Blow mold kitty on pumpkin









Hurdy Gurdies that play "Grim Grinning Ghosts" (the witch) & "Funeral March of the Marionettes" (the cats)









Repro Gurley candles









If you're looking for new blow molds they have them & they don't charge a ridiculous price for shipping either. The shipping for all of that plus a wall mount can opener was $16.95. The same blow mold from American Sale was cheaper at $30 but the shipping was going to be $40 so it would be $70 all together. 

For one blow mold the shipping is $10.95. Not a YUGE savings but still a bit cheaper.
http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/store/jump/Orton_Specialties/Halloween_Shop/cat700011


----------



## hallowicked

I finally got my own skeleton. I call him Hank.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

OK...now I'm off to check out the Vermont Country Store website! I like those repro Gurley candles.


----------



## RCIAG

They have cool vintage repro Christmas stuff too.

It's one of my favourite paper catalogs to look at too. They have all sorts of stuff that just isn't sold anywhere else anymore, especially stuff you had or used as a kid, or maybe your parents or grandparents used it.

This is the can opener I bought because we had one growing up & used it all the time. We left it on the kitchen cabinet when we sold the old homestead. It worked when we left & I'm sure the new owner just took it off & tossed it.










Remember Lifebuoy? Ralphie's favourite soap? They have it.










Been looking for cake mascara for years? They have it.










Remember Charlie cologne? They do.


----------



## GOMG

I picked up a couple hitchhikers today at a preview walk through of a Yard sale happening this weekend







]


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MELIQDQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1














Awesome 33ft green and blue leds usb. Would be awesome in haunted house/carnival theme/creepy curiosities . I just got them today, so far I love them (will use them daily). Be wary of the wall unit it comes with, another reviewer said that it gets hot, so they swapped it for another usb wall unit and problem solved

Update: I too had to swap out the outlet, no big deal. I think the possibilities for these lights are endless. Love them


----------



## chachabella

End of season last year I bought two gargoyles. They were cheap and very very cheesy. You could see the styrofoam cell structure on the surface and they were painted a solid blue/gray. This summer I covered them in Foamcoat for durability, sprayed them with rock textured spay paint, highlighted and shaded by hand with acrylic paint and finally covered with a clear acrylic top coat. Then I hollowed out the bottom a few inches in. Tonight I made a late night run to Menards (local version of Lowes/HomeDepot) to get some quickcrete. I am going to mix it up and fill in the bottom of the gargoyles so they have a bit of heft and won't blow away from the porch. 

And then of course shopping for quickcrete means a detour to the other side of the store to see if they have Halloween stuff out yet...

YAY... Menards finally started putting out the Halloween stuff and I found these motion activated skulls on stakes for lining the walkway. Only $14, down from $24. I immeidatley thought I am not putting them at the edge of the walkway where they will get tripped over or walked on... I am going to hang these guys from the trees!. They only had these two boxes on sale, brand PAX. There are different ones by the brand PumkinHollow for the original $24. I will probably go back for those and have them all around in the trees.


----------



## SpookyCatGirl

Kohl's had some halloween stuff.
I got one of these Celebrate Halloween Together Black Cat Soap Pump.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

I ordered these Skull bowls/planters on Ebay about 2 weeks ago. Meant to order only 2 but apparently hit order twice so now I have four...but so happy with them that I am not complaining!!!







They were very reasonably priced and the nicest looking ones I've seen.
You can order them yourself at:

Www.ebay.com/itm/262373003869


----------



## BadgerSpanner

Terrible photo but I just bought this. Pumpkin and spider print


----------



## creepymagic

My wife displaying this banner for our animated Pennywise - we made this at Oriental Trading and it showed up today - its vinyl and it only cost $15


----------



## Illysium

Just found this at Country Door:










http://www.countrydoor.com/Seasonal/Halloween/led-skeleton.pro?fpi=154174&catCd=NW&prefixCode=NW

They have some other cool stuff too:

http://www.countrydoor.com/Seasonal/Halloween/index.cat


----------



## Hallow Girl

Tye Rannosaurus Lombardi said:


> I ordered these Skull bowls/planters on Ebay about 2 weeks ago. Meant to order only 2 but apparently hit order twice so now I have four...but so happy with them that I am not complaining!!!
> View attachment 286507
> 
> They were very reasonably priced and the nicest looking ones I've seen.
> You can order them yourself at:
> 
> Www.ebay.com/itm/262373003869


This is fantastic and a great price. What will you be doing with all four?


----------



## RCIAG

Got these guys from Zulily. Zulily is killing me lately.



















And this pin. His name is Gourdon.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Got this camp crystal lake sign at a local convention a few weeks ago


----------



## Illysium

I actually got this guy last year from Grandin Road. I painted him today though, I think he looks creepier black.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Halloween and nostalgia. 
http://static.thefrisky.com/uploads/2015/09/Dancing-Pumpkin-Man.gif

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Z710TR6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 temporarily out of stock


----------



## Godcrusher

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Got this camp crystal lake sign at a local convention a few weeks ago
> View attachment 286901


Love this sign!!


----------



## lawrie

Found these today. 3 pieces in a pack 1.8m per pack. Got 10 packs so 18 metres for just 20p a pack. Thats about 30c. So £2/$3 total spend. Would like more, but none about.


----------



## pumpkinking30

RCIAG said:


> Got these guys from Zulily. Zulily is killing me lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this pin. His name is Gourdon.


Curses, I saw your post RCIAG, and just couldn't help but going and buying those crows for myself. This year is going to kill my budget.


----------



## jb1sb2

I picked up two of the gargoyles ( going to turn these guys into cemetary fence columns ) a caldron creep and a clown for under the big top!


----------



## Wicked26

Found these at an antique store...... didn't buy because "I can make that", like I need to add to the list of unfinished projects 
















These were a pretty neat find, but they're $15 each!


----------



## Godcrusher

New village pieces


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

cvs







Walgreens (it has a light and battery operated spinner)


----------



## Illysium

Seriously considering this guy: 










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0027R2656/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2JD6T2RD2ZXQD

He's kinda pricey, but so weird and different than anything else I've seen lately.


----------



## RCIAG

I got my candy holder reaper from Zulily today.










Once again, one day I'll actually read the size on things. He came in a GIANT outer box & a giant inner box! He's hollow backed. I thought he'd be a solid thing. He's made of a weird hard foam so he's light & he is awfully cute. The little kids will love him.

He's 11'' W x 20'' H x 10'' D so says Zulily. Overall I'm happy with him.


----------



## Godcrusher

Second trip to Menards. I think Im done buying Lemax for the year


----------



## jb1sb2

Welcome home skelly owl.


----------



## MamaGrizzly

I feel so darn lucky. Here's my Pose N Stay and this fantastic very large ceramic Jack. Paid 25 for both at Goodwill. Both were new. 
*The funny thing was; I had asked hubby to take me to Big Lots and he got this look on his face. "Oh, no...not that place. I know what time of year it is." So we detoured to Goodwill to kill time before an appointment. When he saw what I found he almost fainted. LOL. Thanks for NOT taking me to Big Lots. haha.


----------



## MacabreWeb

I was surprised today with $30 from my boyfriends parents as an early birthday gift (my Bday is Sept 11th) and told to get myself some Halloween decorations from them! Don't have to tell me twice! 

We were planning on going to the world market today (about 40 minutes away) and on the way was Tuesday Mornings, when we pulled up Halloween stuff was sitting in the window. They had BEAUTIFUL Witch dolls. I love and adore witches, I just had to get one, it was hard choosing but I got the most sparkly! She is beautiful and I adore her. 2 years ago my mother gave me a witch from Tuesday Morning's on my birthday, now it feels like a tradition. I wish I could take them home in every color! She was $20
























For years friends, family, pinterest has shown me Halloween pine trees, decorated all spooky but for me I cannot seperate the "pine tree" aesthetic from Christmas. So when I seen people decorate with these needless dead trees I'm like now THAT I could decorate with. (No offense to anyone who uses a tradition xmas tree, its just personal preference!) I'm so excited and cannot wait to handmake ornaments and find a cute little strand of lights for this! I thought about touching up spots of it with some orange coppery glitter. This was $19.99










Also sorry for the photo background, my bedroom has best lighting for photos so I just lay stuff on the bed. I'll post pics when it's decorated!


----------



## MamaGrizzly

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> View attachment 287205
> cvs
> 
> View attachment 287206
> Walgreens (it has a light and battery operated spinner)
> View attachment 287207


Love the globe!


----------



## Halloeve55

jb1sb2 said:


> Welcome home skelly owl.


This is the most awesome skelly ever!


----------



## Mayzshon

Found this guy for $1 at an antique store. Unfortunately, he doesn't seem to work (although it could be the cheap batteries), but for a buck I figure he's still a creepy decoration.


----------



## Mayzshon

Found this guy for $1 at an antique store. Unfortunately, he doesn't seem to work (although it could be the cheap batteries), but for a buck I figure he's still a creepy decoration.


----------



## LairMistress

MamaGrizzly said:


> I feel so darn lucky. Here's my Pose N Stay and this fantastic very large ceramic Jack. Paid 25 for both at Goodwill. Both were new.
> *The funny thing was; I had asked hubby to take me to Big Lots and he got this look on his face. "Oh, no...not that place. I know what time of year it is." So we detoured to Goodwill to kill time before an appointment. When he saw what I found he almost fainted. LOL. Thanks for NOT taking me to Big Lots. haha


Serves him right for giving you that look, haha! Great finds!


----------



## Godcrusher

MamaGrizzly said:


> I feel so darn lucky. Here's my Pose N Stay and this fantastic very large ceramic Jack. Paid 25 for both at Goodwill. Both were new.
> *The funny thing was; I had asked hubby to take me to Big Lots and he got this look on his face. "Oh, no...not that place. I know what time of year it is." So we detoured to Goodwill to kill time before an appointment. When he saw what I found he almost fainted. LOL. Thanks for NOT taking me to Big Lots. haha.
> View attachment 287242
> View attachment 287244


Love that Jack O Lantern. My local GW never has anything Halloween related.







Posted in Dollar Tree thread but thought I would add it here too. Lots of goodies


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mayzshon said:


> Found this guy for $1 at an antique store. Unfortunately, he doesn't seem to work (although it could be the cheap batteries), but for a buck I figure he's still a creepy decoration.



I have that guy! Great find working or not. He has freaky eyes. Mine still has the Try Me button with him. He has an off and sensor mode and maybe your batteries are just low. His eyes move when he crawls. Always pictured him crawling out from under some kids bed or perhaps he's one of those human mutations from The X-Files "Home" episode with the decades of inbreeding. 

He's a Gemmy product BTW. Was originally about $25 from an old label I saw on my packaging. There was at least another version of him that was purple. I like the coloring on this guy much better. They are called "Night Crawlers" (still have my packaging).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Today was very much a halloween day for me. Received a GR Halloween Haven catalog in the mail, my order of Button switches, Hazard warning tape and Eyeball Beach balls from Amercian Science and Surplus arrived with the mail. FedEx delivered some Target skeleton snakes too. It's feeling more like Halloween is around the corner despite the heat outside.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Illysium said:


> Seriously considering this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0027R2656/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2JD6T2RD2ZXQD
> 
> He's kinda pricey, but so weird and different than anything else I've seen lately.




My Moai Tiki Skull Necklace I bought off of a tiki designer selling on eBay would look nice with your little guy if you buy him. Just picked him up over the summer when I was looking for tiki for the yard. Kind of like you with your statue, I've seen a lot of tiki necklaces but this moai skull guy stood out from the rest and so halloween I thought! I like the white hair on that little tiki statue.


----------



## Rigormortor

Went by TJ-Max and then Old Navy..... found a couple cool things....


----------



## SpookyCatGirl

I bought this black cat on pumpkin,a book (don`t care if it`s a child book) and jack skeleton slippers.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

@wickedchick: I am working on a dark holiday themed cookbook and need some seriously creepy bowls. I am sealing them all with food grade resin and looking at dropping in some stainless steel bowl inserts. If you want to see the cookbook so far go to www.necronomiconblog.wordpress.com ... Lots of disgustingly delicious recipes!


----------



## nos4a2

Finally found the headless horseman at Home Goods.


----------



## Dreadful

I bought this guy from Michael's and put him on my desk at work...All my co-workers see him and go "Has...that always been here?"
View attachment 287473

They just don't understand the Halloween love is real. I'll keep him there well past the season.


----------



## Kitty Fuller

Godcrusher said:


> Love that Jack O Lantern. My local GW never has anything Halloween related.
> View attachment 287394
> 
> Posted in Dollar Tree thread but thought I would add it here too. Lots of goodies


I am about to get disgusted. Hardly any other f our stores have Halloween merchandise yet and what little they have isn't all that. Even Walmart has nothing out yet. You guys are so lucky finding all these great buys!!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30

Kitty Fuller said:


> I am about to get disgusted. Hardly any other f our stores have Halloween merchandise yet and what little they have isn't all that. Even Walmart has nothing out yet. You guys are so lucky finding all these great buys!!!!


Kitty Fuller, its strange how the stores set up differently, even from one part of the state to the other, not to mention around the country. A good example of this is Walgreens. I've seen reports from stores further north with a good bit of Halloween stuff out. Ours here in FL are all still choked with backpacks and pencil boxes (I hate back to school specials), even though school has been back in session for 2 weeks now. It would seem like the stores up north, where school starts later would be the ones with more supplies and less Halloween, but for whatever reason it doesn't work that way. Even the Home Goods here has been slow to get its Halloween stuff out. There's usually a ton of it by now, but they don't even have a full isle yet. I'm hoping for a flood of good stuff coming in later on.


----------



## Candy Creature

SpookyCatGirl said:


> Kohl's had some halloween stuff.
> I got one of these Celebrate Halloween Together Black Cat Soap Pump.
> 
> View attachment 286434


Those are really cute. I haven't been to Kohl's since I don't remember them having too much in past years.


----------



## StormyNight

Halloween and Coloring book, didn't think I could go wrong there. Plus it is by one of my favorite fairy artist, picked it up at Books a Million.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

SCORED bigtime today. Found this on craigslist and pretty much ran to get it ASAP.










We're calling her Persephone, and she is an old school one with real glass eyes (they're green) and eyelashes - got her for $50. She even has some age cracks across her chest and a some bumps and scratches that add to the creep factor. I big pink puffy heart love her. So very, very, very happy!! 











Not sure exactly how I'll use her for our carnival. I pulled out a few prop/masks just to play around and she makes an interesting fortune teller, but is super creepy with a clown mask throw on. Lucky 13 Carnival is back this year and hope to have less of a monsoon season - fingers crossed!


----------



## Mayzshon

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have that guy! Great find working or not. He has freaky eyes. Mine still has the Try Me button with him. He has an off and sensor mode and maybe your batteries are just low. His eyes move when he crawls. Always pictured him crawling out from under some kids bed or perhaps he's one of those human mutations from The X-Files "Home" episode with the decades of inbreeding.
> 
> He's a Gemmy product BTW. Was originally about $25 from an old label I saw on my packaging. There was at least another version of him that was purple. I like the coloring on this guy much better. They are called "Night Crawlers" (still have my packaging).


Thanks for the info. BTW he started working last night !!!!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Went to Walgreens with hopes of finding Charlie Brown Halloween pops. They didn't have them out but.

Got this Alice pot hugger (know its not Halloween but we love Alice in this house) 








Daughter got these two pez dispencers. She now has the witch vampire ghost and pumpkin. I think that might be all of them for Halloween.


----------



## LadyMage

Bought a projector. I found a copy of the singing pumpkins Atmosfear FX DVD a while ago, so I've finally broken down and ordered a cheap projector. It doesn't ahve the lumens it says it should, but I've been doing some reading and that doesn't seem to be a problem for pumpkins.


----------



## HallowLove

I went to dollar tree today and found these! I've been wanting the pumpkin lights but they sold out last year so glad I got them early !


----------



## LairMistress

HallowLove said:


> I went to dollar tree today and found these! I've been wanting the pumpkin lights but they sold out last year so glad I got them early !


I went back today to get a few non-Halloween things, and dropped in on the Halloween section. Although they have more out now, it was just crafty things; still not what I am hoping to find that I see in other DT stores' photos.

I did notice that they were almost out of these lights at our store already! I know that I'm not the only one in town shopping early, but for them to be nearly out already really surprised me.


----------



## HallowLove

LairMistress I also went there today looking for other stuff but they had a small section already out and I just had to snatch one up before they are gone when october comes! Last year I got the skeleton lights so I got pumpkin lights at big lots($4) thinking they will never have those lights again at dollar tree


----------



## RCIAG

OOO another Pez lover!!

There's several Halloween Pez. This is the 2016 set which has repeats from past years. I think the witch one is different from previous years.










There's other Halloween Pez from the past you can collect once you get all the new ones. Pez has really started to cater to the collector market & it's kind of annoying in a way. There's just so many to choose from now it's hard to keep up.

They have some really cute ghosts & crystal ghosts from a few years back that I really love. All of the Halloween Pez have changed over the years too.

Here's a page with some of the older ones but not any true "vintage" ones (aka ridonkulously expensive ones):
http://www.pezcollectors.com/search/results.html?search_in_description=1&keyword=halloween&x=0&y=0


----------



## LairMistress

RCIAG said:


> OOO another Pez lover!!
> 
> There's several Halloween Pez. This is the 2016 set which has repeats from past years. I think the witch one is different from previous years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's other Halloween Pez from the past you can collect once you get all the new ones. Pez has really started to cater to the collector market & it's kind of annoying in a way. There's just so many to choose from now it's hard to keep up.
> 
> They have some really cute ghosts & crystal ghosts from a few years back that I really love. All of the Halloween Pez have changed over the years too.
> 
> Here's a page with some of the older ones but not any true "vintage" ones (aka ridonkulously expensive ones):
> http://www.pezcollectors.com/search/results.html?search_in_description=1&keyword=halloween&x=0&y=0


Big PEZ fan right here!


----------



## RCIAG

YAY!!

I was just thinking I needed to get that witch since I don't have her then went down the Pez rabbit hole on Ebay & Etsy!! I had to stop & dig my way back up to finish some actual work!

I gave Halloween dispensers out one year (with other stuff too). I don't even like the candy, just the dispensers.


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Found this today at the thrift store for 14.99*

Reaper or a skeleton all I can get it to do is talk and lights should be able to move looks like it needs more work


----------



## JLWII2000

Two big props came in today, the Gargoyle and the Skeleton Horse.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My haul from today.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1085029194908558&id=327588930652592

Here's the link a video for the led lights. I currently have 5 strands up outside messing with them.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1085130404898437&id=327588930652592


----------



## Nox Eterna

Eyes 1 infected green 1 infected brown 2 demon red
























And two long silver/gray wigs


----------



## That Batty Chick

Here's two of my most recent buys.

View attachment 287832

View attachment 287833


ETA: That first one looked right side up in my folder.


----------



## revengemaiden

Our local 99 Cent Store just put out a little Halloween stuff and I found this cool plastic lock for...99 cents. It is a good size -- perfect for a pirate chest -- and looks rather good for an inexpensive plastic prop.


----------



## revengemaiden

Kitty Fuller said:


> I am about to get disgusted. Hardly any other f our stores have Halloween merchandise yet and what little they have isn't all that. Even Walmart has nothing out yet. You guys are so lucky finding all these great buys!!!!


Dont' give up, Kitty! I'll say a little incantation that you find some cool Halloween stuff on your next spooky shopping sojourn! 

Hey, is there a Home Goods near you? They have some of their Halloween stuff out and I always find something I must have for Halloween at Home Goods!

Two of the items I picked up this year:









I can use them for Vintage Halloween or Harlequin Halloween.


----------



## matrixmom

Those are fantastic revenge maiden!!


----------



## Dinobuzz

That Batty Chick said:


> Here's two of my most recent buys.
> 
> View attachment 287832
> 
> View attachment 287833
> 
> 
> ETA: That first one looked right side up in my folder.


Where did you find that pumpkin? Love him!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Dinobuzz said:


> Where did you find that pumpkin? Love him!


Hey, just came across this today from the new Christmas tree thread http://www.christmastreeshops.com/p...n.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search#.V7xbrHso62c


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought this! Thanks for the link!!

http://www.christmastreeshops.com/p...n.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search#.V7xbrHso62c


And this from Zulily


----------



## That Batty Chick

Kitty Fuller said:


> I am about to get disgusted. Hardly any other f our stores have Halloween merchandise yet and what little they have isn't all that. Even Walmart has nothing out yet. You guys are so lucky finding all these great buys!!!!


I know how you feel, none of the "big" stores here have anything yet, and probably won't for at least another couple of weeks. I almost jumped out of our car when we were driving by Christmas Tree Shop and I saw the Halloween stuff outside. LOL


----------



## That Batty Chick

Dinobuzz said:


> Where did you find that pumpkin? Love him!


Yup, like patch_of_pumpkins said, I got him at Christmas Tree Shops. He's great! He lights up too


----------



## zo6marlene

I am trying to talk myself out of the horse with the excuse that I don't know where to put it as it is a little large ( you're not helping my will power OR my bank account by posting a picture. Thank you very much!). 
Where are you planning to put it in your Halloween display....out side or in the house? I need a boost of creativity because I am coming up short.


----------



## Illysium

Christmas Traditions has some really cool, unique stuff this year:

https://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/TradHall.htm


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Great stuff-literally.  Can't wait to get home from work and make some vines!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

revengemaiden said:


> Our local 99 Cent Store just put out a little Halloween stuff and I found this cool plastic lock for...99 cents. It is a good size -- perfect for a pirate chest -- and looks rather good for an inexpensive plastic prop.
> 
> 
> View attachment 287854



Oh man, I really need that lock. I have a cage for a child ( witch put her in it) and I need a fake lock like this since it isn't heavy BUT as luck would have it I don't have this store. I look every year to see if they have decided to build stores on the east coast and every year I'm disappointed.


----------



## Illysium

Seriously considering this pumpkin:

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...loween-decor/all-halloween-decorations/374923


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Thinking about setting up a creepy aquarium this year, just found these on amazon 







https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00W...y+aquarium&dpPl=1&dpID=417isa+wHnL&ref=plSrch







https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00W...y+aquarium&dpPl=1&dpID=51rcdSHDVsL&ref=plSrch


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh man, I really need that lock. I have a cage for a child ( witch put her in it) and I need a fake lock like this since it isn't heavy BUT as luck would have it I don't have this store. I look every year to see if they have decided to build stores on the east coast and every year I'm disappointed.


Do you need the key for it? I will go pick it up for you at my 99cent store I just bought one this last weekend 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Penumbra

Lego Minifigures S16 came out in my area today, and while it's not a Halloween themed series like last year's S14, it does include two figures called "Spooky Boy" and "Devil Kid" that can be counted as Halloween characters.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

AZHalloweenScare said:


> Do you need the key for it? I will go pick it up for you at my 99cent store I just bought one this last weekend
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



Not sure what you mean about the key, does it come with the lock? I do need the key but it doesn't have to work, just hang there so it looks locked. I would love one but I wonder how much it would cost to ship? I'm in TN and would pay you for it of course. Thanks for the offer !!


----------



## Hallow Girl

Illysium said:


> Seriously considering this pumpkin:
> 
> http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...loween-decor/all-halloween-decorations/374923


i love this


----------



## LurkerNDdark

zo6marlene said:


> I am trying to talk myself out of the horse with the excuse that I don't know where to put it as it is a little large ( you're not helping my will power OR my bank account by posting a picture. Thank you very much!).
> Where are you planning to put it in your Halloween display....out side or in the house? I need a boost of creativity because I am coming up short.


Like a real horse, the horse skeleton is too big to stay in the house, so he needs to go outside. This year, one of the skellys is going ride him wearing a Lady Godiva-type wig. And nothing else.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LurkerNDdark, be prepared to be raided by the skeleton police. Maybe she should at least have one of those mardi gras type eye masks on since it is after all halloween. LOL. Will she have a ToT bag with her?


I ordered a different Talking Tree Face prop from the one I have already. Found it at CollectionsEtc. Watched the video and really like it. One day a haunted forest will grow and I'll probably feature it with a Maleficent prop in our upstairs window. In the other window directly visible from the street will be the BL inflatable dragon (he just fits the window space) and Sleeping Beauty will be asleep in our courtyard covered porch area surrounded by the forest trees and where the ToTers gather for the candy. This will be one of our rainy Halloween themes we can pull together at the last minute if the weather turns crappy.


----------



## Illysium

WickedChick said:


> i love this


Me too. I gotta have it. It's on the way.


----------



## SpookyCatGirl

Got a lot of Halloween items from Rite Aid,Michaels,Home Goods and Target.
Oh and this grim reaper thingy from a 99 cents store.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Posted in Kmart thread as well, just saw this on their website werewolf skeleton, it's on the "maybe?" list
http://www.kmart.com/halloween-were...t&prdNo=15&blockNo=15&blockType=G15#Imagezoom


----------



## chachabella

I have been working on my groundskeeper, slowly. I happened to mention to my dad if he had any bubble wrap to save it for me. He said he has plenty from when his medicine is shipped to him every other week. He said it comes frozen between ice packs, in a small styrofoam cooler, wrapped in bubble wrap. I was like WHAT???? He gave me what he has left over from the last time he found a use for the coolers ( think he gave them to his hunting buddies for taking food along during deer season)

So I have 4 garbage bags full of bubble wrap for filling out the groundskeeper. I have ice packs to take to work (I am a dance teacher) And most happily I have all of these little coolers. I intend to turn them into small headstones and leave the back open and house my lights, trying to keep them from being totally soaked in the rain (I set up on Oct 1 and it is a very wet windy month)

YAY FOR FREE STYROFOAM COOLERS!!!


----------



## Illysium

Just got my wolf from Home Depot. I absolutely love this thing. Thinking of painting it matte black with red eyes. Not sure yet though.


----------



## Godcrusher

Nox Eterna said:


> Posted in Kmart thread as well, just saw this on their website werewolf skeleton, it's on the "maybe?" list
> http://www.kmart.com/halloween-were...t&prdNo=15&blockNo=15&blockType=G15#Imagezoom
> View attachment 289617


I really like this.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LurkerNDdark, be prepared to be raided by the skeleton police. Maybe she should at least have one of those mardi gras type eye masks on since it is after all halloween. LOL. Will she have a ToT bag with her?
> 
> 
> I


As it so happens, Policewoman Skelly is going to be looking on with disapproval and fingering her handcuffs. 

The Mardi Gras mask is a good idea, although I'll probably skip the TOT bag. I'm tempted to use my "gold" Grandon Road skeleton for Godiva, but that one might not look good with the horse.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

chachabella said:


> I have been working on my groundskeeper, slowly. I happened to mention to my dad if he had any bubble wrap to save it for me. He said he has plenty from when his medicine is shipped to him every other week. He said it comes frozen between ice packs, in a small styrofoam cooler, wrapped in bubble wrap. I was like WHAT???? He gave me what he has left over from the last time he found a use for the coolers ( think he gave them to his hunting buddies for taking food along during deer season)
> 
> So I have 4 garbage bags full of bubble wrap for filling out the groundskeeper. I have ice packs to take to work (I am a dance teacher) And most happily I have all of these little coolers. I intend to turn them into small headstones and leave the back open and house my lights, trying to keep them from being totally soaked in the rain (I set up on Oct 1 and it is a very wet windy month)
> 
> YAY FOR FREE STYROFOAM COOLERS!!!
> 
> View attachment 289841
> 
> 
> View attachment 289833


Those little coolers would make a nice stone wall, too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i bought this haunted house purse. I love it!

http://www.artsadd.com/shop/a_creep...se_leather_tote_bag_large_model51-635149.html


----------



## Nox Eterna

wickedwillingwench said:


> i bought this haunted house purse. I love it!
> 
> http://www.artsadd.com/shop/a_creep...se_leather_tote_bag_large_model51-635149.html


That is fabulous!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Got an early b day gift from my brother. I love it

Spellbook billfold























http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/iqql/?srp=1


----------



## Creepcakes

WickedChick said:


> i love this


I think I saw this at Home Depot. Looks like it's white: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ats-HD16894012/206768131?keyword=pumpkin+bats


----------



## MacabreWeb

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Got an early b day gift from my brother. I love it
> 
> Spellbook billfold
> 
> View attachment 290977
> 
> View attachment 290985
> 
> View attachment 290993
> 
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/iqql/?srp=1


OMG I love it!!!!!


----------



## Nox Eterna

OK after spending over an hour looking at that site I have to admit.....I just bought the same purse. Yes I am a big 'ol copy cat 
30% off and free shipping? What are credit cards for.....





wickedwillingwench said:


> i bought this haunted house purse. I love it!
> 
> http://www.artsadd.com/shop/a_creep...se_leather_tote_bag_large_model51-635149.html


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Nox Eterna said:


> OK after spending over an hour looking at that site I have to admit.....I just bought the same purse. Yes I am a big 'ol copy cat
> 30% off and free shipping? What are credit cards for.....


coool!!! we wlll know each other when we pass on the street!!!!

i also loved the ones with the zombified disney princesses but since i nagged my husband into buying me a pretty expensive purse earlier this week, i don't wanna push my luck. LOL


----------



## Creepcakes

Nox Eterna said:


> Posted in Kmart thread as well, just saw this on their website werewolf skeleton, it's on the "maybe?" list
> http://www.kmart.com/halloween-were...t&prdNo=15&blockNo=15&blockType=G15#Imagezoom
> View attachment 289617


Thanks for the heads up on this - mine came in the mail today. FYI, in the event that you're trying to hide your purchases from your significant other who isn't as Halloween crazy... K-Mart apparently prints the contents of the box on the exterior label.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Looks like we have East and West coasts covered, need to lure some of the other regions into the cult of 
"The Purse" 




wickedwillingwench said:


> coool!!! we wlll know each other when we pass on the street!!!!
> 
> i also loved the ones with the zombified disney princesses but since i nagged my husband into buying me a pretty expensive purse earlier this week, i don't wanna push my luck. LOL


----------



## coxboy316

I live in VA but found these in North Carolina on Craigslist. So ROAD TRIP!!! Picked them up today. 10 Barrels, tubes, and huge black heavy tarps all for $50.00 + gas.


----------



## Dreadful

Finally found these today at TJ Maxx. I let out a little screech of joy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LairMistress

Dreadful said:


> Finally found these today at TJ Maxx. I let out a little screech of joy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So that's what the elusive large tray looks like! I've only seen the smaller version. I am in love with that treat jar!!


----------



## jb1sb2

Dreadful said:


> Finally found these today at TJ Maxx. I let out a little screech of joy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None of our stores had any of these last year, but this morning I saw them at 3 different stores!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

We got Zero a few days ago and I forgot to post him. Today we brought Sally home with us thanks to the 25% off coupon from Walgreens.


----------



## Dreadful

LairMistress said:


> So that's what the elusive large tray looks like! I've only seen the smaller version. I am in love with that treat jar!!


I had never seen the treat jar before! I bought two of them in case anyone else was looking for one but never found it this season.


----------



## Dreadful

jb1sb2 said:


> None of our stores had any of these last year, but this morning I saw them at 3 different stores!


Wow! Lucky you! I had never seen them in store before, only online. I was beyond excited to find them. I have a friend checking out a Homegoods closer to the city to see if they have any.


----------



## YummyPixels

Just got all these crates and giant pumpkin from Hobby Lobby (at 40% off!) to help with my NBC display next to Jack, and then I got the Trick or Treat pumpkin and stack of books from Michael's. And yesterday my Pumpkin Jack figure just arrived! Have a lot of things on the way, too! So excited for this display!

Have some candles coming in for that candelabra, Lock, Shock & Barrel, and Pirate Jack with a treasure chest! Can't wait!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

YummyPixels, love Jack reading on the books ! so cute. which NBC figures are these? they are all great.


----------



## amuck amuck

Yummy pixels your NBC display is great. Did you buy your large jack figure as it is or adapt one. I have a Walgreen figure which could maybe be adapted to look something like yours but I would be afraid I would do something to ruin it.


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Found this today for a few bucks*

2 yard sales and score


----------



## ScaredyKat

THESE babies








Couldn't resist








These rang up as on sale at Michael's but they still let me use my 50% off a reg pieced item coupon. Got these, and a little something for my victim and the total was less than the original price of 1 of the tombstones. A successful shopping day yesterday.


----------



## Bethany

Bought the small Bride & Groom Skeletons from Big Lots today to make the wreath for my front door, 2 battery operated chandeliers & 5 skulls from DT


----------



## Godcrusher

$40 for all. Wife found on a FB sale page.


----------



## Nox Eterna

So how does it look it person? Have you taken any pictures yet?
Enquiring minds want to know ....





Creepcakes said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this - mine came in the mail today. FYI, in the event that you're trying to hide your purchases from your significant other who isn't as Halloween crazy... K-Mart apparently prints the contents of the box on the exterior label.


----------



## zo6marlene

I am having a mind fart ....what does FB stand for? I collect Lemax and Dept 56 Halloween houses.


----------



## Godcrusher

zo6marlene said:


> I am having a mind fart ....what does FB stand for? I collect Lemax and Dept 56 Halloween houses.


Facebook. They have a yard sale group which saes you time from driving and hunting and just posts pics with a price in the open group. Kind of like craigslist I guess.


----------



## Nikkita Plant

Just found these in my local charity shop!


----------



## YummyPixels

disembodiedvoice said:


> YummyPixels, love Jack reading on the books ! so cute. which NBC figures are these? they are all great.


Thanks! They are Jun Planning 16" Figures, if you search Nightmare Before Christmas Jun Planning on eBay you'll find them. They all come in coffin-shaped boxes.


----------



## YummyPixels

amuck amuck said:


> Yummy pixels your NBC display is great. Did you buy your large jack figure as it is or adapt one. I have a Walgreen figure which could maybe be adapted to look something like yours but I would be afraid I would do something to ruin it.


I bought the life size Jack, he is an official life size figure of Jack Skellington made back in 2006 by Kevin in a limited release batch of 500. Here is an informational link about him. I found him on eBay for a pretty penny!


----------



## boo who?

After years of being curious, I finally found a set of BlissLights in green for a killer price. I've wanted to try them for years and like the way they purport not to mess with window projections and spot effects. Can't wait for the box to show up at my door! My house is white stucco- so I'm hoping it will work well.


----------



## MonsterGuts

I picked this up today on Zuilly. Gotta give all my skeleton mice something to do. 

-Kat


----------



## Melanormal

This site is awesome! Thanks! (thanks from me, NOT my husband)


----------



## LairMistress

Tomorrow is my first day back at work after summer vacation (BIG SIGH), so I celebrated by going to Walgreens. Tomorrow, I will be sitting at my desk, sipping tea from my brand new Zero mug! I really wanted to buy the NBC Tsum Tsum set, but they were $16.99!! Not that I expected them to be cheap, they never are, but I wanted the mug more. (and I forgot the coupon that Mrs. McBernes graciously provided us with, ack!!)


----------



## osenator

Some of our latest goodies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8ZMN6RkR3Q


----------



## Renfield

Picked this up today at Home Goods!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Blanket $9.99 (Ross)
Pillow $8.99 (Ross)
Cauldron $7.99 (Homegoods)
Orange pumpkin $12.99 (Homegoods)
White pumpkin $14.99 (Homegoods)
Mug $4.99 (Homegoods)
Snow globe $14.99 (Marshalls)










Pumpkin stake $10.99 (At home)
Skeleton stake $10.99 (At home)


----------



## RCIAG

We are on vacation in VA Beach which is just a really big excuse to got a bunch of different stores to shop for Halloween!!

Got some pumpkin ornaments from Pier 1 that are painted like this little stack of pumpkins. Didn't buy the stack though since my husband was with me. I figured the fewer bits of Halloween I bring home the better.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Got a black snake statue and a carved skull today from Ross. The skull is darker in person, the flash changes it a bit. Trying to decide if I want to alter the snake so he isn't so monotone.















Top of skull







back of skull


----------



## Tannasgach

Great finds everyone!


----------



## panampia

This is my shopping this year from HomeGoods/TJMaxx and Dollar Tree. Walgreens didn't have anything yet. I don't even know if I am getting much more. It is getting out of control. Even the Doctors Shivers think it is loony tunes.


----------



## punkineater

panampia, you KILLED it!!!


----------



## MissT

Wow, Panampia! Just, wow!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

My local Spirit opened today, went by and I had to have the Terror TV to compliment my haunted radio I bought at Target on Nov 1st, the pictures don't do the TV justice


----------



## jb1sb2

panampia said:


> This is my shopping this year from HomeGoods/TJMaxx and Dollar Tree. Walgreens didn't have anything yet. I don't even know if I am getting much more. It is getting out of control. Even the Doctors Shivers think it is loony tunes.
> View attachment 299514
> View attachment 299522
> View attachment 299530
> View attachment 299538
> View attachment 299546
> View attachment 299554


What part of the country are you in, if you don't mind me asking? I can't find that skeleton groom bust anywhere here! So frustrating! I assume he was at Homegoods?


----------



## panampia

jb1sb2 said:


> What part of the country are you in, if you don't mind me asking? I can't find that skeleton groom bust anywhere here! So frustrating! I assume he was at Homegoods?


I live in Pittsburgh, PA. We have 3 Home Goods Stores. I haunt them regularly, buahhhaha


----------



## jb1sb2

panampia said:


> I live in Pittsburgh, PA. We have 3 Home Goods Stores. I haunt them regularly, buahhhaha


Thanks! I go to 6 Homegoods and 4 Marshalls stores regularly and have had no luck on the groom or dracula busts. A few of us down here are in the same boat. So you are lucky!


----------



## mb24

From Tuesday Morning:









From Marshalls:


----------



## Bethany

panampia said:


> This is my shopping this year from HomeGoods/TJMaxx and Dollar Tree. Walgreens didn't have anything yet. I don't even know if I am getting much more. It is getting out of control. Even the Doctors Shivers think it is loony tunes.
> View attachment 299514
> View attachment 299522
> View attachment 299530
> View attachment 299538
> View attachment 299546
> View attachment 299554


I thanked you for this because I wish I could buy that much!! Excellent choices!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Where in the world do you guys live that have 6 and 4 Home Goods ??? I've got 1....1 !! It takes me 2 hours to get to the next closest one in either Chattanooga or North Carolina. I don't get it !! makes me pout  wish we had an emoji with a pouty lip


----------



## A Little Odd

panampia said:


> This is my shopping this year from HomeGoods/TJMaxx and Dollar Tree. Walgreens didn't have anything yet. I don't even know if I am getting much more. It is getting out of control. Even the Doctors Shivers think it is loony tunes.
> View attachment 299514
> View attachment 299522
> View attachment 299530
> View attachment 299538
> View attachment 299546
> View attachment 299554


2 Fortune Tellers! Lucky! I don't feel so bad now with my little pile of stuff (that is actually spread through the house so I don't actually ever see it all together as one time)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

disembodiedvoice said:


> Where in the world do you guys live that have 6 and 4 Home Goods ??? I've got 1....1 !! It takes me 2 hours to get to the next closest one in either Chattanooga or North Carolina. I don't get it !! makes me pout  wish we had an emoji with a pouty lip


You apparently do not live near a major metropolitan area. I don't live far from Charlotte, NC so 6 Homegoods within an hour of me. Sorry you don't have many close to you. But at least you can see how mamy I have had to frequent to get the good stuff I have. But even I still haven't been able to find the busts I want.


----------



## pondobaba

My BBW haul today


----------



## pondobaba

mb24 said:


> from tuesday morning:
> 
> View attachment 299802
> 
> 
> from marshalls:
> 
> View attachment 299810


love this!!!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

http://www.worldmarket.com/product/los+muertos+animal+mugs+set+of+4.do?&from=Search







They're on sale right now!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

panampia said:


> This is my shopping this year from HomeGoods/TJMaxx and Dollar Tree. Walgreens didn't have anything yet. I don't even know if I am getting much more. It is getting out of control. Even the Doctors Shivers think it is loony tunes.
> View attachment 299514
> View attachment 299522
> View attachment 299530
> View attachment 299538
> View attachment 299546
> View attachment 299554


The 'today I am a good witch sign they have the exact same thing at hobby lobby. I want to say it is around $5 or more.


----------



## Illysium

I actually got his wreath last year at Crate and Barrel, but I zip-tied some cheap snakes on it today:


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts

Stopped by Target and picked up an Igloo 60 qt Cube cooler today. This will eventually be a fog chiller for my 1200 watt fogger.


----------



## S_Toast

I bought one of those projector lights from Lowes (I think Home Depot has the same ones). I got the one that projects the flying ghosts since I do a graveyard theme. I had to try it out (of course) and even hubby said it was pretty cool. I'll place it behind one of my tombstones and project it onto the front of my upper house. I have white siding so it shows up really well.

I almost bought the 16' tall inflatable "Short Circuit Colossal Pumpkin Reaper". When we got home said "Hey, we could put that guy on top of the swamp cooler!!!" We already have power up there so it would be easy. The swamp cooler is big enough for it to sit on and we can anchor it to the swamp cooler supports. I'm not usually a fan of inflatables but this guy was really cool. I may end up with him yet...


----------



## dbruner

That wreath is awesome, Illysium! Also, I love that snoopy halloween throw. I will have to get one of those for my sister. She's semi into Halloween but big into snoopy!


----------



## The Scribe

Found and purchased Skeleton Pall Bearers from Forum Novelties for $14.99 at a local close out place. Hope everything is in the box!


----------



## Windborn

got this fellow from Home Depot!


----------



## Illysium

dbruner said:


> That wreath is awesome, Illysium!


Thanks!


----------



## LairMistress

Oh my. More like, what didn't I buy?

No photos of my DT purchases, because you've seen them all already. I bought the bat sign that goes with the skull and raven sign that I'd previously bought (Trick or Treat), I bought the witch shelf sitter, even though I'm not fond of her face or her glitter. I have the black cat from a few years ago, and I bought a neat little Party Lite tealight holder that is sort of like a spiral staircase, with three spots for candles. Well, these little shelf sitters fit perfectly on the "steps", so I though that would be a nice way to display them. I only wish that I could find one more sitter that I like. I also picked up the small purple and black tinsel witch's hat, to put on my desk at work. I couldn't resist. 

I bought the Zero mug from Walgreens a couple of days ago too, but I think I mentioned that already.

So today, I only worked a half day, and HAD to go out of town to TJ Maxx, to see if they had my beloved big mouth black cat. They did NOT.  They did however, have the Ouija board treats jar, which I happily bought. I went back and forth about getting the tombstone cookie jar. I really wanted it until I saw the Ouija jar. I don't have room for both, so I left the tombstone jar. I also saw the cute black cat mug that I fell in love with through photos. Even though I really liked it, I talked myself out of it, in favor of a purple cup with black polka dots, that has a black fraidy cat on the handle, and one inside the mug ($3.99).

Then I went to Gordmans, ever hopeful that my owl tree stump would be on clearance. Nope! So I settled for a vintage style owl friend, instead. I almost bought him last visit, but I was penny-pinching.

I also went to Five Below, and found nothing for Halloween (although I did buy Jack Skellington decals for my car window). In looking around, I also found one thing that I liked from my victim's list. 

I do have to go back on Friday, because I forgot to go to Michaels and get the ONE thing that I still need for one project. I also need to snoop around Halloween City and Spirit if they are open. I kinda need one more thing...


----------



## sandman78

Just picked this one up. 22" Gemmy early scarecrow


----------



## Bethany

Picked this stuff up the other day. Got 20% off one arch because there was no spider, couldn't resist the Bat Potion, got 3 of the table cloths in 3 different sizes & in keeping with our "wedding" theme, got both candle sets 
We're using our annual Halloween Bash to celebrate our 25th Wedding Anniversary.


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Found this a the thrift store today*

This will be great for halloween projects


----------



## StevensonMetal

*Thanks to my friend I have some display caskets now happy day*

No the real thing but just as good but made the same way. 3 Real displayes This will be great for some kind of Halloween project


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Got all of this from Kmart Not strictly Halloween but most of it will more than likely get some sort of makeover to become spooky - Original price of all items - $154.90. Everything was marked down to $1 a piece so $10 for everything. I had points though so I paid $0.00 for everything in picture. <3


----------



## screamqueen2012

StevensonMetal said:


> No the real thing but just as good but made the same way. 3 Real displayes This will be great for some kind of Halloween project


lol....have a couch made out of one of them.....they are sooo cool....see if anyone will sit on it..id love to do that and put in our game room just to see someones reaction.....stretch out take a nap, rest a while...haha. great find


----------



## sandman78

Found this very rare motionette the other day.


----------



## Nox Eterna

My finds for the day 
















HAD to get this. Best of both worlds I should think, plus being Italian I think it's considered a crime to see panettone in the store and not buy one


----------



## Shadowbat

First box of Count Chocula! Target had them out.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Went down to Butler yesterday on Halloween shopping trip and had a blast! My favorite find is a life sized 26" tall chucky doll that have been looking for a awhile to get.


----------



## Renfield

StevensonMetal said:


> No the real thing but just as good but made the same way. 3 Real displayes This will be great for some kind of Halloween project


What are those for? I can't quite tell from the picture.


----------



## Torgo

I found three Union candy corn blow molds at Savers today! I believe I actually made a SQUEEE noise loud enough for others to hear. 

One is cracked a bit but I can hide it.


----------



## LairMistress

I picked up "Mr. Toad" at Michaels on Friday. They're 30% off right now, but the 20% coupon that I had was good on sale items too! I was disappointed with the rest of their stock. I didn't see anything that I "needed", and I'm sure that I've seen things in photos that I wanted. I guess I was just too late.









I also picked up the scarecrow from Ross (video on that thread), and a couple of things for my victim. 

Oh, and the two 5 ft poseable skeletons from Shopko online today, for $44 and change, total! (link on the Shopko thread)


----------



## mb24

From Home Goods:


----------



## Misfit Ghoul

Picked up a wolf skeleton after searching for it in Kroger, missed out on Big Lots.








Added The Shining and Clown to my halloween marathon, plus Jungle Book. Bought one of those horror mystery minis and was excited to see Eric Draven.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Torgo said:


> I found three Union candy corn blow molds at Savers today! I believe I actually made a SQUEEE noise loud enough for others to hear.
> 
> One is cracked a bit but I can hide it.


Now that is a sweet score!


----------



## Godcrusher

Talks turns and eyes light up for 29.99 at the Christmas tree shop. And stands 5ft 8in


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette and I went out shopping yesterday and come home with these babies.We also picked up a couple of baking items, a tombstone cake pan and small silicone tombstone pans.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Ghouliet, we got the wolf too! But where did you get the skull pumpkin?


----------



## Ghouliet

Frys Grocery store. In some places they are called Kroger.


----------



## JoyfulCrow

It's got cats on it AND it's a Halloween mug AND it's huge? Honestly, I think this may have been made just for me.


----------



## zo6marlene

Ghouliet said:


> Frys Grocery store. In some places they are called Kroger.


Ghouliet, I just noticed your Ghastlies picture....I have made one quilt out of the Ghastly fabric and have fabric and plans for another and now they have a Ghastlies for Christmas. Love the Ghastlies!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Lighted canvases-zulily 
Pumpkin mug-zulily 
Snow globe-Marshalls


----------



## Howlatthemoon

panampia said:


> This is my shopping this year from HomeGoods/TJMaxx and Dollar Tree. Walgreens didn't have anything yet. I don't even know if I am getting much more. It is getting out of control. Even the Doctors Shivers think it is loony tunes.
> View attachment 299514
> View attachment 299522
> View attachment 299530
> View attachment 299538
> View attachment 299546
> View attachment 299554


 Dang I wanna go shopping with you! LOL


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

All sorts of loot you have found 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG

I came home from vacay to at least 4 Zulily boxes!! Some of it was Christmas stuff but this was the rest.

I got my crows & they are much larger than I'd expected.










I got this guy & he is SO much larger than I'd expected. He's a good foot tall at the very least! 










I got my Gourdon & Bart the Bat pins too!


















A set of zombie stickers









I also had a giant black cat in a pumpkin blow mold too. I don't even remember where I ordered it from right now. This is a pic from American Sale but that's not where I ordered it from. They charge way too much on shipping.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

witch with ornaments


----------



## Howlatthemoon

ornaments


----------



## Howlatthemoon

more ornaments


----------



## Howlatthemoon

First time posting photos. Don't know why the photos are showing doubles...forgive me.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Stored in storage room since late July


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Love this skeleton. I think he is unique. Plan on using him with the snake skeleton from Target in the yard.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Howlatthemoon said:


> First time posting photos. Don't know why the photos are showing doubles...forgive me.


Because of the forum's coding, it won't allow a post with less than 10 characters (letters/symbols/whatever). It works around this by repeating the BB coding text used to imbed the image into the post itself and ends up making the photos show up twice. I edited the posts to remove the duplicate attached photos and added some descriptive text to prevent it from duplicating again.


----------



## MissT

Gourdon is adorable!


----------



## zo6marlene

I'd love to see how ya'll display things for Halloween....hint, hint, hint.


----------



## Torgo

I picked up some different shiny brite Halloween repros in the post-Halloween sales last year. I don't know how I'm going to display them. 

My original thought was to make an ornament wreath like the ones I made for Christmas, but I'm not sure I feel that ambitious this year!


----------



## Chewbacca

I picked up a large cauldron Saturday. Well it's technically not a cauldron its a soup kettle but it looks like a cauldron. Here's a link: Tomlinson Frontier Kettle . I got it from a thrift store for only $25 and it is in perfect operating condition. Score!!!


----------



## zo6marlene

Torgo said:


> I picked up some different shiny brite Halloween repros in the post-Halloween sales last year. I don't know how I'm going to display them.
> 
> My original thought was to make an ornament wreath like the ones I made for Christmas, but I'm not sure I feel that ambitious this year!
> 
> View attachment 307210


That is beautiful....I have been saving (procrastinating) my broken glass ornaments for years to make a wreath....a lot of Old World and Christopher Radko that I bounced off the floor trying to put them on my tree.....they don't bounce well so I do have quite a collection.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Frankie's Girl said:


> Because of the forum's coding, it won't allow a post with less than 10 characters (letters/symbols/whatever). It works around this by repeating the BB coding text used to imbed the image into the post itself and ends up making the photos show up twice. I edited the posts to remove the duplicate attached photos and added some descriptive text to prevent it from duplicating again.


 Thank you!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

White led jack o lantern-Target $3.00
Black led jack o lantern-Target $3.00
Skull scrub brush holder-Marshalls $3.99
Pumpkin snow globe-Marshalls $14.99

*those led ceramic pumpkins are gorgeous and a decent size for 3 dollars. Check them out in the dollar section of Target. They do light up multicolor and it's very fast switching between colors (seizure warning). I think you could pull that light out and replace it with a regular battery op tealight if you wanted to. Which I might later. Anyone looking for better pics of anything I show, please just lemme know. My lighting is pretty weird in the kitchen..

*I called Marshalls to ask them about a certain snow globe and they were nice enough to go check in the back for me. Ask for your holy grails! You never know.


----------



## Hallow Girl

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> View attachment 307338
> 
> View attachment 307346
> 
> 
> White led jack o lantern-Target $3.00
> Black led jack o lantern-Target $3.00
> Skull scrub brush holder-Marshalls $3.99
> Pumpkin snow globe-Marshalls $14.99
> 
> *those led ceramic pumpkins are gorgeous and a decent size for 3 dollars. Check them out in the dollar section of Target. They do light up multicolor and it's very fast switching between colors (seizure warning). I think you could pull that light out and replace it with a regular battery op tealight if you wanted to. Which I might later. Anyone looking for better pics of anything I show, please just lemme know. My lighting is pretty weird in the kitchen..
> 
> *I called Marshalls to ask them about a certain snow globe and they were nice enough to go check in the back for me. Ask for your holy grails! You never know.


I love your jack o lanterns! I would love to getht hose and the trick or treat pillows


----------



## osenator




----------



## osenator




----------



## osenator




----------



## osenator




----------



## Howlatthemoon

Better photo of that witch doll


----------



## jb1sb2

Who can't use some snakes! Grabbed these at walmart since they started putting out their Halloween.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

front of boots from Michaels


----------



## Howlatthemoon

View attachment 307842
Halloween fun


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Halloween fun at Bath & Body Works


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Bath & Body Works metal Haunted House 3 wick candle holder. So cool in person


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Home Goods, Michaels candle holder, Dollar Tree spooky cloth, Marshalls typewriter


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Home Goods Halloween tote ( want to use as a Halloween purse?? I think) Witch hat is poc bac holder from Bath & Body Works, The poc bac say "Boo ti ful" is the Pumpkin Pie scent.


----------



## Zead

I picked this up at Walmart for only $3.44. They have another one that says Halloween with ghosts and trees that I also want to get.


----------



## MissT

Howlatthemoon, that witch is gorgeous!


----------



## Hallow-art

Bethany said:


> View attachment 301322
> 
> View attachment 301330
> 
> View attachment 301338
> 
> View attachment 301346
> 
> View attachment 301354
> 
> 
> Picked this stuff up the other day. Got 20% off one arch because there was no spider, couldn't resist the Bat Potion, got 3 of the table cloths in 3 different sizes & in keeping with our "wedding" theme, got both candle sets
> We're using our annual Halloween Bash to celebrate our 25th Wedding Anniversary.


I love that bat potion bottle! Nice finds


----------



## Ghouliet

I finally bought the witch hat clock from Grandin Road. I have only been drooling over it ever since they started selling it. I think it will look great on my mantel. Grandin Road has 25% off today and free shipping. I figured I would never get it any cheaper.


----------



## nos4a2

Weekend run to Marshalls, TJ Maxx, Homegoods and Spirit. Glad to have finally found the zombie arms, but of course regretting not buying both sets they had. 
They look fantastic in the yard.


----------



## zo6marlene

I have this clock hat and love it. I have been able to get three of the witches hats that are very similar to this hat but without the clock..one has pumpkins on the brim, the other a sparkly Raven and rhe third a skull. I am hoping they will look good together!


----------



## jared

Looks like some nice finds from all the shops!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Picked up one each of the different ones they had at walmart.


----------



## jb1sb2

I picked up a skelly snake finally!


----------



## HallowLove

Got some of these things the past few days from tj max, at home, dollar tree and Christmas tree shops! I like how the pumpkins faces light up onto the walls for only $1!!!


----------



## Codec101

*Pumpkin Heads!*

Hired these two pumpkin heads today. Guess we'll see how bright they are.... $3.00 / ea Goodwill find and they will be a nice addition to my light display!


----------



## Wrench

nos4a2 said:


> View attachment 308442
> 
> Weekend run to Marshalls, TJ Maxx, Homegoods and Spirit. Glad to have finally found the zombie arms, but of course regretting not buying both sets they had.
> They look fantastic in the yard.


Hey nos4a2, what is the little glass cauldron? A candle? A jar? And do you remember where you got it? It's cute!


----------



## jdubbya

Got a nice p+S skellie from CVS using a $10.00 coupon. also got him a little frog to play with.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul

Went on a little shopping spree yesterday, picked up the witch from Home Depot, the Freddy Krueger stake from Spirit, and the spiderweb blanket from Kroger. The Boo Berry, Frankenberry and boogers are from Target and the sodas from World Market. One successful day I think!


----------



## BillyBones

Series 3 of Canada posts Haunted Canada stamps are now available.


----------



## Vsalz

This amazing wall plaque to match my haunted mansion sign. Talks and plays music. Walgreens.


----------



## Windborn

Found a Jack and a Sally at Walgreens








And hit up Target for a skeleton chihuahua, snake and some other misc stuff.
Max isn't so sure about the chihuahua!


----------



## dbruner

I need one of those chihuahua's for my pet cemetery. I haven't tried my target in a while, last time it was still back to school, but our kids went back a month ago.


----------



## mb24

HallowLove said:


> Got some of these things the past few days from tj max, at home, dollar tree and Christmas tree shops! I like how the pumpkins faces light up onto the walls for only $1!!!


Is that a little Jack o Lantern caldroun in the first pic? Where'd you find it? Thanks


----------



## screamqueen2012

jb1sb2 said:


> I picked up a skelly snake finally!


....................im not going to resist buying this thing..........wonder how long i'll get locked out of the house when my husband sees it.......hmmmm


----------



## jb1sb2

screamqueen2012 said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a skelly snake finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ....................im not going to resist buying this thing..........wonder how long i'll get locked out of the house when my husband sees it.......hmmmm
Click to expand...

Grab one quick, I think those will go as fast as the horses at Home Depot are!


----------



## mikeythemars

Noticed the below at my local Home Depot today and made an impulse purchase of it (was only $21.99) :










This IMHO is one the better examples of an inexpensive "operating"prop that is just begging to be put through the "hacking improvement" process. In stock form, it's essentially an upgraded version of the static cat skeleton that has been carried by Spirit and CVS for the last few years. This one adds an audio yowling circuit, motorized jaw and head shaking motion and the proverbial sound-synchronized flickering red LED eyes. Conveniently, it comes packaged with with a "try me" button, which can be use to wire it to prop controllers so it can be activated on cue. According to the instructions it also has a built in sound sensor (which can be switched on or off).

I plan to open up the area where the circuitry is (tucked up in the front of the rib cage) so I can determine how to tap into the motor activation circuit. What I'd like to do is add another motor down at the base of the tail, to get it moving. Will update this post once I've assessed if that is doable.

9/10 UPDATE: I have gone to work on this critter. Started by giving her (or him) the classic gel stain treatment, which has dramatically improved the appearance. Also removed the silly leash, since this cat is going to be a stray haunting my graveyard.

After the gel stain dried, I opened up the skull, which is fastened together by about twelve screws; this whole prop probably has close to 50. Removed the existing cheezy, generic red LED "eyes" and replaced them with yellow ones - more realistic for cat eyes -- from good 'ole rat shack. Since yellow and red LEDs employ the same forward voltage, that was a super easy mod. Then tapped into the power connections to the motor in the head, That motor creates both the jaw motion and causes the whole cat to shake when it's operating. 

On that tangent, I have to give credit to whomever designed this thing. They are _very_ clever, because they came up with a way to make the animation in the prop much more impressive than you would expect in a cheap, one motor approach. They did that by sticking the motor -- which makes the jaw open and close -- way up front in a head attached to the body by a thin but firm neck. That causes the neck to act like a whip when the motor is running, which creates a random oscillation effect in not only the head, shoulders and front legs but even the rear legs and tail. Very lifelike! 

Now back to my modding: after putting those taps in the motor power feed, I tested the prop with the them connected to a second small, high gear ratio motor I have, a Tamiya model 70110. Plan is to install it towards the rear, where it will be driving a small crank arm that will cause the tail (which I am going to cut off and attach to an axle) to move up and down. That motor assembly will be painted flat black and tucked up under the rear section of the spine, to make it virtually invisible in a dark outdoor evening setting. 

My test showed that the stock circuit still runs properly with that additional Tamiya motor attached. But is also showed that an extra motor clearly increases the current draw on the batteries (three AAAs) to the point where both motors run somewhat slower than they would if only one was attached. My solution to that -- which I was going to do anyway - will be to yank the batteries and wire the unit to run off a more beefy 1 amp wall driven power supply.

Lastly, I am researching approaches to make the LED eyes more lifelike. I want each eye to have a thin vertical pupil with a glowing yellow 
iris. Something kind of like the below:












Will update this again once I get the eyes and tail modifications done and working, hopefully with a link to video of the finished prop running.

9/21/16 update: was a lot of work, but I finally got all the mods I described above installed and working.  The wiring aspect of this project became much more complicated than expected; I ended up having to design and install a transistor switch circuit to the prop to activate and power the tail motor from a separate power supply (running that motor from the OEM circuit was drawing too much current from it) . Also added about 3K of extra resistance to the LED eyes to get them dimmed to a level where they look more realistic and not like glaring headlights.

Here is video of the cat as he/she will appear in my graveyard:


----------



## jb1sb2

I have long passed the point where I should stay away from Homegoods. But I keep failing to do so! This baby came home with me tonight! I have seen and passed on the smaller ones even though I really liked those. But when I laid eyes on this big one it had to leave with me! I grabbed a couple of the tombstones from Michael's today also.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Windborn said:


> Found a Jack and a Sally at Walgreens
> View attachment 310882
> 
> 
> And hit up Target for a skeleton chihuahua, snake and some other misc stuff.
> Max isn't so sure about the chihuahua!
> View attachment 310890


First off I love your cat. Secondly how much was Sally?


----------



## HallowLove

mb24 said:


> Is that a little Jack o Lantern caldroun in the first pic? Where'd you find it? Thanks


Yes! I found it at Christmas Tree Shops for $2.49!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

My parents got this for me as an early birthday present. My dad found it while grocery shopping and he said he just couldn't pass it up, he knew I would love it.








This is Theodore, he arrived in the mail recently, but I just now got around to snapping a pic of him 








And, I can't remember who it was on the forum, but someone else has this print and I'm so thankful that they told me where I could get it. I bought it last year and I just got it framed last weekend. I LOVE it!


----------



## Ghouliet

Windborn said:


> Found a Jack and a Sally at Walgreens
> View attachment 310882
> I
> 
> And hit up Target for a skeleton chihuahua, snake and some other misc stuff.
> Max isn't so sure about the chihuahua!
> View attachment 310890


OMG that Sally is awesome. Is she an inflatable or a life sized doll? My daughter is doing a Halloween Town Theme in her office this year and Sally would be a great addition to the scene.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

I bought the fortune teller from grandin road and a web spinner. I also want to get the big brown spider from spirit and a uv light to make the web glow.


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up 4 more bats from spirit. The only four they had. We want a lot of them for our vampire theme this year so these bring us up to about 18 I think


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Trick or Treaters are from Hobby Lobby, RIP cookie jar from Home Goods, second photo is Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin shimmer hair and body spray and tabletop poc bac holder both from Bath & Body Works. Last photo shows the back of the poc bac holder to show how you insert the hand sanitizer.


lol forgive the mess. This is the storage room


----------



## chaney

*Goodwill Haul*

Goodwill Haul $23.00 !!​
View attachment 311946



​


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jdubbya I have one of those bats from years ago and just love their look. They should look awesome all hung up. 

Just ordered a Velleman 8LED running light kit I want to use for some flashing panel lights, more giant push buttons and a head set ($1) all for my sub. Had 15% off my order so it was good timing. Anxious to start working on my panels for the sub.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wickedwillingwench said:


> i bought this haunted house purse. I love it!
> 
> http://www.artsadd.com/shop/a_creep...se_leather_tote_bag_large_model51-635149.html


i got it and i LOVE it!!!


----------



## Illysium

CaliforniaGirl said:


> I bought the fortune teller from grandin road and a web spinner. I also want to get the big brown spider from spirit and a uv light to make the web glow.


I gotta have that spider. I'd leave him out all year. Assuming you're talking about this guy:


----------



## Dinobuzz

chaney said:


> Goodwill Haul $23.00 !!​
> View attachment 311946
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Awesome score!!!


----------



## Nox Eterna

I'm still waiting for mine, were you able to track it?






wickedwillingwench said:


> i got it and i LOVE it!!!


----------



## LairMistress

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Picked up one each of the different ones they had at walmart.
> 
> View attachment 309242



Not that I'm surprised, but Shopko is selling these for $29.99! However, they're slightly cheaper there, since their seasonal is always 50% off "on sale" the entire season.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> My parents got this for me as an early birthday present. My dad found it while grocery shopping and he said he just couldn't pass it up, he knew I would love it.
> View attachment 311402
> 
> 
> This is Theodore, he arrived in the mail recently, but I just now got around to snapping a pic of him
> View attachment 311410
> 
> 
> And, I can't remember who it was on the forum, but someone else has this print and I'm so thankful that they told me where I could get it. I bought it last year and I just got it framed last weekend. I LOVE it!
> View attachment 311418


Love the skull ! you have a great dad. And what is theodore?? is that a mask? he's great


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I didn't get anything exciting but I'm still excited because of the price. I needed several of the small bony spider to go with my larger ones. I need a lot and even with coupons the cheapest I was finding them was 6 bucks each. until today I found these at Family Dollar for $1 I can get six of these suckers for the price of one of the others and the only difference is the paint job which I can fix to my liking fast and easy. 
I bought all they had left They also have scorpions and frogs ( the flat ones like previous years , not the nicer one they have out this year) all for a buck each.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

Illysium said:


> I gotta have that spider. I'd leave him out all year. Assuming you're talking about this guy:
> 
> View attachment 312130


yup thats him =) I have one a lot like that from fright props I believe. He's more black tho with red eyes. I think they will go well together.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

Today I went to winners as I had never been there and I found this talking crow






and a skull candle holder






There was a skull on a pile of books I wanted but it was $50.


----------



## Muffy

Today the Grandin Road order came, got the Peeper & the Harmonica playing skeleton. Went to Home Depot and picked up one of those steer skulls, it will stay up round the year at our place we have a western frontroom. Yesterday i bought one of those pictures from Big Lots that light up and play music. I was gonna order online but they claimed they were out of stock so I felt lucky to find them in the store.


----------



## Codec101

*Skulls*

Found exactly what I was looking for today - $3.99 at Christmas Tree Shops. Even has red LED eyes! Had these is 3 different sizes actually, this being the smallest and what I needed.


----------



## c910andace

I overspent!!!! I got the My Beloved, Winged Lady, Eternal Rest and Beware Tombstones from Grandin Road. Also, the Haunted Typewriter and the Metal Cauldron from Grandin Road.

I got the delivery today and I think my husband is going to faint when he walks through the door.


----------



## Muffy

c910andace said:


> I overspent!!!! I got the My Beloved, Winged Lady, Eternal Rest and Beware Tombstones from Grandin Road. Also, the Haunted Typewriter and the Metal Cauldron from Grandin Road.
> 
> I got the delivery today and I think my husband is going to faint when he walks through the door.


 Good Luck c910andace>>>>>>my GR order arrived today too, hubby survived the size of the box!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane

Howlatthemoon said:


> View attachment 311914
> View attachment 311922
> View attachment 311930
> Trick or Treaters are from Hobby Lobby, RIP cookie jar from Home Goods, second photo is Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin shimmer hair and body spray and tabletop poc bac holder both from Bath & Body Works. Last photo shows the back of the poc bac holder to show how you insert the hand sanitizer.
> 
> 
> lol forgive the mess. This is the storage room


I LOVE that cookie jar! How much was it and did they carry a good amount or do I need to run there now? LOL


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

I start really getting excited when the monster cereals come out.


----------



## Muffy

Just placed an order with Home Dept, had to get one of those FX projectors....everyone has been talking about what a good price that was on that kit, also ordered an extra tape to go with it. Got the white projector also that has the faces and 3 of those $29.00 5ft. skeletons. I been shopping for skeletons and this was the best price. Yesterday I had to stop at HD to get one of those steer skulls.


----------



## Halloweenutter

This candelabra for $7 which will be receiving a makeover for our 2017 vampire theme! On the hunt for many more and broken chandeliers that I can convert.


----------



## Greyhounds2

Has anyone seen this wonderful Martha Stewart owl? I need it but a skeleton horse broke my budget.

http://m.homedecorators.com/h5/pdp?path=%2F%2Fp%2Fmartha-stewart-living-haunted-owl%2F00%2F820%2F


----------



## Renfield

Greyhounds2 said:


> Has anyone seen this wonderful Martha Stewart owl? I need it but a skeleton horse broke my budget.
> 
> http://m.homedecorators.com/h5/pdp?path=//p/martha-stewart-living-haunted-owl/00/820/


I have that owl! But I didn't get a horse. (Sniff)


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love the skull ! you have a great dad. And what is theodore?? is that a mask? he's great


Thanks, I think he's pretty great too!  

Theodore is a taxidermied llama head. I'm not sure how it was done, but his skull is still intact, it's pretty cool. Rogue taxidermy at its finest.


----------



## Pumpkin215

Sadly, my Halloween budget has been slashed like teenagers in a horror movie.

Hubby was laid off recently. He did find a temp job through December, which is good but we are really watching our spending. Plus we had to go on my job's health insurance plan and it is a lousy one. The best part? I work for a health insurance provider. But I digress.

I'm saving money by recycling an old costume and going as maleficent. I've started building a dragon and am using my fabric coupons every chance I get. (Wings and the body). This is going to be the cheapest dragon ever built but I'm tracking the cost. 

Great deal I got today was on Jet.com = a dragon mask. I always thought their commercials with the purple poof were dumb but I swear that darn poof came out of my head today. (I've never used Jet before). The mask is around $55-$60 on other sites. I paid $42.78 and got free shipping. Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

hopelesslyinsane said:


> I LOVE that cookie jar! How much was it and did they carry a good amount or do I need to run there now? LOL


Run there now LOL $16.99


----------



## KrushR

I picked up one of those small animatronic barking dog skeletons at Big Lots on Wednesday. Normally no big deal, but since the jaw was broken the manager gave it to me half-off!  $12.50 and a little break/fix gets me a new prop! This guy will no doubt hide around my mailbox.


----------



## jdubbya

Another good vampire mask came today. It's a Ghoulish Productions offering. It has a nice "30 Days of Night" look to it and will be used in our photo op area.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Pumpkin215 said:


> Sadly, my Halloween budget has been slashed like teenagers in a horror movie.
> 
> Hubby was laid off recently. He did find a temp job through December, which is good but we are really watching our spending. Plus we had to go on my job's health insurance plan and it is a lousy one. The best part? I work for a health insurance provider. But I digress.
> 
> I'm saving money by recycling an old costume and going as maleficent. I've started building a dragon and am using my fabric coupons every chance I get. (Wings and the body). This is going to be the cheapest dragon ever built but I'm tracking the cost.
> 
> Great deal I got today was on Jet.com = a dragon mask. I always thought their commercials with the purple poof were dumb but I swear that darn poof came out of my head today. (I've never used Jet before). The mask is around $55-$60 on other sites. I paid $42.78 and got free shipping. Woo-Hoo!!
> 
> View attachment 313282


I own this it's amazing
Walmart has it for 35 .00 not sure if you looked there they have the red one also it's I think 49


----------



## Nox Eterna

The purse I ordered finally arrived it is great  It looks a lot better in person a much crisper image.
The little winged skelly will get a slight makeover and be the "angel" on my Halloween tree


----------



## Illysium

These were $1 each at Family Dollar, going to paint the spider and scorpion black:


----------



## Windborn

Ghouliet said:


> OMG that Sally is awesome. Is she an inflatable or a life sized doll? My daughter is doing a Halloween Town Theme in her office this year and Sally would be a great addition to the scene.


Wow this thread moves fast some days!
Sally is life size doll - very lightweight and somewhat posable. Jack is the same!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Scored big at Kmart tonight. Got the howl skeleton wolf, 2 3ft ghost lawn walkers and 2 deluxe fabric coffins.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Kirkland's






Home Goods/Marshalls : blanket, kitchen brush, and be-headed horseman


----------



## Howlatthemoon

20 ich "place mat" from Joanne's Fabrics. I plan to use it as a table topper.






Tassle Witch from Tuesday Morning.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Dollar Store haul: napkins, socks, scarf, door hanger, and head band.






Michaels haul, roses are from Walmart.






Target Dollar Spot. Just some things fun for my desk. BTW that cat notepad actually does glow in the dark.


----------



## RCIAG

Illysium said:


> These were $1 each at Family Dollar, going to paint the spider and scorpion black:
> 
> View attachment 314226


Is there ANYTHING they won't make a skelly of? Is skelly-things the new pumpkin spice of Halloween?!? 

I know it's supposed to be "scary" but really, scorpions & spiders are pretty scary as they are, they don't need to be "skeletonized." Don't even get me started on the fact that they don't have skeletons to begin with. 

If they could just stick with things that actually have skeletons it wouldn't bother me as much but nope, they gotta skeletonize a spider.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

jdubbya said:


> Another good vampire mask came today. It's a Ghoulish Productions offering. It has a nice "30 Days of Night" look to it and will be used in our photo op area.


Nice jdubbya, so vampires is this year's theme?


----------



## Illysium

RCIAG said:


> Is there ANYTHING they won't make a skelly of? Is skelly-things the new pumpkin spice of Halloween?!?
> 
> I know it's supposed to be "scary" but really, scorpions & spiders are pretty scary as they are, they don't need to be "skeletonized." Don't even get me started on the fact that they don't have skeletons to begin with.
> 
> If they could just stick with things that actually have skeletons it wouldn't bother me as much but nope, they gotta skeletonize a spider.


I think they're cool. 

I absolutely love scorpions, they're hard to find otherwise. I'm going to get a few more and paint em.

The spider will be a lot creepier black, than the rubber or flocked ones everyone else has. Cheaper too.


----------



## jdubbya

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Nice jdubbya, so vampires is this year's theme?


Yup! Doing a vampire crypt theme. A far cry from the clowns/carnevil but very dark, gothic and creepy!


----------



## Renfield

Illysium said:


> These were $1 each at Family Dollar, going to paint the spider and scorpion black:
> 
> View attachment 314226


DANG! I got a skelly frog at Target last year & it was $6! Nice...


----------



## Muffy

Bought these electrical boxes for Walking Dead Tribute for next year. The best price around was at Big Lots...$16.00 each. I also ordered the big electrical unit from Spirit for $29.00. Walmart had the same thing for $60.00. Been looking at that 3 zombie prop. Target $270.00, Walmart $ 203.00 free shipping and Ebay offers coming in at $169.00 to $187.00 plus shipping>>>around $30.00 for that.

Here's also a photo of Machone's wig. I also ordered 2 male torso's from amazon to make her 2 zombies. Boy they were high priced. This is part of next years project.

Added some photo's of Grandin Road order and the steer skull.


----------



## dbruner

I got four of the Halloweentown movies at Target today, I've never seen them, hope they are good.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Mini haul today from Goodwill and Walmart. The snow globes are from Walmart.


----------



## LairMistress

We went to Menards on Friday. Unfortunately, we stopped for lunch afterwards, and did not have time to go elsewhere, before picking up our son from school (we live 40 min or so away from the better stores like Menards, etc.).

I picked up a big crow with LED eyes. I know, the eyes, the eyes! I used to have one just like him though, and I missed him after he "got lost". It's nice to have one again.

What I really went in for, was this pop-up gazebo that I plan on turning into a mausoleum. I'm tempted to use the projector in it, but I don't know, we might do projection in one of the windows instead. (I haven't bought a projector yet) The "gazebo" was on clearance for $49.


----------



## lilibat

More 2$ sized skulls from target because I use those for so much. Some LED lights for the thrice damned pumpkins I still haven't finished.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up several of these ready to go, super bright, red LED blinking modules from Radio Shack today. Really Novice Level 1 since you only have to add 2 AA batteries! Plan to use them to illuminate a few submarine panel buttons that I wanted to flash. 










Monday I'm hoping my Velleman mini kit for adjustable chasing lights will arrive. That one will require sodering and be used for additional panel lights. Will order a strobing light kit next week that will need assembly. This is us dipping our toes into the Electronics pool LOL. Managed to disassemble the giant push buttons with microswitches that will be used for one of the display panels and working on best way to route the blinking LED to it. Apart from how I'll mount it, there's how to run the wires, do I splice it, how do I diffuse the LED beam of light. Getting an appreciation of design and manufacture. Very baby steps here but finding it fun to see how things work.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Made another haul video...mainly food this time but I did pick up a few non food things. Went to Walmart, TJ Maxx, and Grocery Outlet.

The video is on my blog: http://astortheundeadgamer.blogspot.com/


----------



## aaronmb

The candles are from walgreens and the laterm is from walmart


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up a skellie fish today. They had 4 yesterday but only two left today so figured I'd better get one. Should have got the other one but someone else will certainly want it who doesn't have one. Priced at $10 but saved a couple bucks from extra cash bonus or something.


----------



## osenator




----------



## KrushR

Our Michael's had the magical 50-60% off sale for Halloween/Fall, so I bought:
* 5 full-size craft pumpkins ($30->$12)
* 2 med-size craft pumpkins ($19->$7.5)
* 14" skelly for a dollhead/skelly hybrid test ($4->$2)
* Days-till-Halloween counter for my kid, a couple of foam Halloween house crafts
* Various swag for the mantle

All for under $150. There was so much on sale, I couldn't even use my coupon.


----------



## Jersey Devil

Had a pretty decent weekend. Found a life size Hungry Harry and Gemmy Jason Vorhees , both fully working as they should for a decent price on Craigslist , a huge light up plastic pumpkin at a thrift store and also this collapsing dead bride prop that kinda resembles Donna the Dead with plastic face and batteries that go into the back of her head ,but I can't find any manufacturer marks on her yet to verify what she is called and a super heavy solid resin skeleton in coffin at Homegoods that must weigh 60-70 lbs.


----------



## Paint It Black

We just got back from a business trip, where I found this lovely necklace and earrings set. It was from a very tacky souvenir shop in Amsterdam.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Might have been a tacky shop Paint, but very cool items! I can picture on a fortuneteller or voodoo priestess. So the exchange rate on euros to dollars comes to 1.68 USD. Have no idea how they could sell them for that price.


----------



## dbruner

Necklace and earrings are beautiful!


----------



## Godcrusher

Got this at Target. Plays several Halloween style announcements. Its very cool. Will try to post a video when I can.


----------



## mariem

Paint It Black said:


> We just got back from a business trip, where I found this lovely necklace and earrings set. It was from a very tacky souvenir shop in Amsterdam.


Awesome set., I don't usually wear Halloweeny style jewelry but I would definitely wear that set. Good find.

Marie


----------



## CJSimon

Picked up this dude today. I love him.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Target Dollar Spot. Those pens write really well so picked up a couple of more.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

mikeythemars said:


> ...Lastly, I am researching approaches to make the LED eyes more lifelike. I want each eye to have a thin vertical pupil with a glowing yellow
> iris. Something kind of like the below:


Actually, it would be more realistic for the pupil to be larger and glowing, rather than a glowing iris with slit pupil. Cats' pupils dilate in the dark to collect more light, and the pupils reflect light, which is what gives them the appearance of glowing.









I'm interested to see what you do with the prop!


----------



## Melanormal

That is awesome. I must know where you got him!


----------



## Wickedwench

I must to know where you found him!!!! How much? 

He's awesome!!!!!!



CJSimon said:


> Picked up this dude today. I love him.
> 
> View attachment 318337


----------



## pumpkinpie

Kmart has the werewolf skeleton online and in stores


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

pumpkinpie said:


> Kmart has the werewolf skeleton online and in stores


For anyone who doesn't have a Kmart around but is near a Sears, don't know it if applies to that guy or not, but I was in that situation last year. I was able to order the Crazy Bonez Sasha dog (one of the largest) from Kmart on a really good sale and avoid shipping by pick it up for free at my Sears. Went real smooth on pickup too.


----------



## The Scribe

Today's damage was just 99 cents. Picked up this hat at a local close out store for a Halloween photo booth we organize. Had a price tag of $9.99 from Halloween Costume World on it.


----------



## jb1sb2

I picked up one of those werewolves the other day. Normally $69.99, they are doing a 25% off skeletons right now so I got mine for $52.49.


----------



## bnb0627

Halloween candy at Walgreens 135 and 170 pieces $3.99 each normally $19.99, I bought 7 bags










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench

this new tattoo.


----------



## Melanormal

*The struggle is real.*

This is me "not buying anything for Halloween this year". In September. lol


----------



## jdubbya

Our Target was finally setting up. Two associates were unpacking boxes and stocking shelves. I wandered down each aisle and found the wolf statues so got one of those. As I was standing there, they put out the pose and stays, the Chihuahuas, large bats and crows, all of which I wanted. My timing was perfect! The bat skellies were only $10. Spirit wanted over $20 for them. $40 for a P+S is a good deal. The wolf was 20 and the Chihuahua was 15. Crow was 6. Good prices all around.


----------



## YummyPixels

Got more additions to my NBC display that will be moving down to our entryway for Halloween, in addition to some outdoor decorations. Also, finally finished my custom-made (out of polystyrene foam) Christmas Holiday Door for my Santa Jack in the display (for the full thread, click here)

Recent additions:
- NBC Candles
- Othello Jack
- Pirate Jack
- Filler objects
- Skeleton Chihuahuas (SO CUTE)
- Lock, Shock & Barrel (making a custom base for them in the display now)
- Birdcage
- Cauldron for candy


----------



## Ghouliet

Little Ghouliette bought me a FX projector from Home Depot. My living room window is so large the cloth they use as a screen is too small. Has anyone ever tried using a frosted shower curtain and if so how dis that work out? Also are there other spooky not gory memory cards that would work with this?
THANKS Goulliette.


----------



## Ghouliet

Melanormal said:


> This is me "not buying anything for Halloween this year". In September. lol


Where did you get the trees in the frame that is nice. so are the pillows and the crow pic they will look awesome in your house.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghouliet said:


> Little Ghouliette bought me a FX projector from Home Depot. My living room window is so large the cloth they use as a screen is too small. Has anyone ever tried using a frosted shower curtain and if so how dis that work out? Also are there other spooky not gory memory cards that would work with this?
> THANKS Goulliette.


I used the frosted shower curtains in three windows last year. They worked fine for me! I use the cheap projectors also!


----------



## ironmaiden

Ghouliet said:


> Little Ghouliette bought me a FX projector from Home Depot. My living room window is so large the cloth they use as a screen is too small. Has anyone ever tried using a frosted shower curtain and if so how dis that work out? Also are there other spooky not gory memory cards that would work with this?
> THANKS Goulliette.


I picked up the same projector last week. Very pleased with what it can do for the price paid.
While testing it in our upstairs bedroom window this weekend we let it play all of the included videos that are on the SD card. I didn't see anything gory. I don't do gore myself anyways.
I did see on the Home Depot website they have two USB sticks in the store with pre-loaded clips. 
one is called Halloween Classics Collection. I bought that one basically for the Green Eyes clip. 
There is another USB stick containing what is called Family Friendly. I am going to get that one solely for the Alien Invasion scene.
I will see if I can post you the youtube link to view them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I picked up the animated crow skulls on 50% off sale at RiteAid and several of the summer clearance toy cobra snakes at 75% off. Not really halloween but will fit right in with my ancient Egyptian theme. Posted photos under the RiteAid pharmacy thread. 50% off sale runs this week.


----------



## ironmaiden

Here you go Ghouliet, 

These are the links on youtube. Just click the PLAY ALL button

Halloween Classics
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6Aj_JV8e6W65rMbIIwYI45UzrR7wRnc9

Family Friendly Halloween
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6Aj_JV8e6W7rxQ8HyBrdXCwelPEl9G-g


----------



## hopelesslyinsane

Love your tattoo, wickedwillingwench!


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Melanormal said:


> This is me "not buying anything for Halloween this year". In September. lol


Can I ask...where did the toad come from?! He's awesome.


----------



## jb1sb2

Kemp Sparky said:


> Melanormal said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is me "not buying anything for Halloween this year". In September. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask...where did the toad come from?! He's awesome.
Click to expand...

Sorry to butt in, but the frog is from Michaels craft store.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Damn, I was just there to pick up the big stoneware cauldron and skull bowls for my buffet. I didn't see any toads like that. He doesn't seem to be on the website, either. 

Looks like there are a few on ebay, but they're pricey over there!


----------



## Illysium

Finally got my bat pumpkin and painted the skele scorpion & spider:


----------



## osenator




----------



## Dinobuzz

Illysium said:


> Finally got my bat pumpkin and painted the skele scorpion & spider:


Is that chalk paint?


----------



## Illysium

Dinobuzz said:


> Is that chalk paint?


Ceramcoat Acrylic from Hobby Lobby


----------



## osenator

We got tons of small pallets of beautiful soft wood, all free, as buying a nice beautiful Firepit at 60% off. WE have so many projects to with them! Just alone, they make easy fences too!


----------



## Forhekset

I don't know where else to post this, but I just bought this sweet Halloween 3 art print from http://www.crashcreations.com/ and wanted to show it to you guys. I'm planning on hanging it in my home theater room. 

I also wanted to give this guy's site a plug because he's an independent artist and he creates a lot of cool pulp/horror/80's stuff that I bet a lot of you will enjoy.

I realize after typing all of that out that this sounds like a shill post, but it's really not! I just dig this guy's artwork.


----------



## CJSimon

I think someone already answered this, but I got the werewolf skelly at KMart. I ordered him online and picked up in store. He was 25% off, and I had a coupon for $5, plus $10 in rewards points. He totaled around $40. He's really fantastic.


----------



## LaurieStrode

Forhekset said:


> I don't know where else to post this, but I just bought this sweet Halloween 3 art print from http://www.crashcreations.com/ and wanted to show it to you guys. I'm planning on hanging it in my home theater room.
> 
> I also wanted to give this guy's site a plug because he's an independent artist and he creates a lot of cool pulp/horror/80's stuff that I bet a lot of you will enjoy.
> 
> I realize after typing all of that out that this sounds like a shill post, but it's really not! I just dig this guy's artwork.
> 
> View attachment 322345


Wow! That print is amazing! I'm adding that to my Halloween decor wish list for sure! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ltlteapot

Does anyone know when stores will have their decorations on discount? Big Lots? Target? etc.


----------



## Forhekset

LaurieStrode said:


> Wow! That print is amazing! I'm adding that to my Halloween decor wish list for sure! Thank you for sharing!


You're welcome - I found it randomly on eBay and someone was trying to charge $75 plus shipping for it, so after a little digging on Google I found the original artist's website and bought it there instead (for almost half the price!).


----------



## Melanormal

He's from Michael's!


----------



## Melanormal

Thanks! The two pictures were $3.00 each at Target. The pillows were $5 there, too. Couldn't pass up with those prices!


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Got this Crazy Bones cat skeleton for $8 at KMart. I considered getting one of the $20 animated ones, but personally I found them to be kind of super annoying. I'm happy with this less than half the price static one. Things to note: the skeleton is hollow; the limbs aren't poseable; and the jaw, though you can open it, seems to be spring loaded. It always snaps back into a closed position, so you can't have its mouth open without opening it up to remove whatever springs or elastic are keeping it shut.


----------



## jdubbya

Kemp Sparky said:


> Got this Crazy Bones cat skeleton for $8 at KMart. I considered getting one of the $20 animated ones, but personally I found them to be kind of super annoying. I'm happy with this less than half the price static one. Things to note: the skeleton is hollow; the limbs aren't poseable; and the jaw, though you can open it, seems to be spring loaded. It always snaps back into a closed position, so you can't have its mouth open without opening it up to remove whatever springs or elastic are keeping it shut.
> 
> View attachment 323129
> 
> 
> View attachment 323137


I'm also partial to the non animated skellie animals. That's a great price on the cat!


----------



## jdubbya

Our final Vampire mask for this year's haunt. It's from The Horror Dome. Should get some good reactions!


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Yeah, I think it comes down to the sound quality, and the plasticky clacking that accompanies the animation, lol. I'm also not very partial to the red led eyes.

I just checked, he is still on sale if anyone else is interested in him. 

http://www.kmart.com/halloween-poun...SellerId=Kmart&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## mikieofthedead

Oh My! That Ram skull is freaking amazing...those bloody things are pricey!


----------



## Kemp Sparky

That is actually a boer goat skull. I rendered it myself, cold water maceration, so it was free. 

If you're not too squeamish, make yourself friends with a goat farmer.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Looks pretty good JDubbya !


----------



## sookie

Spent $68 at the dollar tree and got a lot for the party! Very excited!


----------



## LairMistress

Vintage style Jack o'lantern coffee mug and kitchen towels from TJ Maxx. I was disappointed that I never did see the big mouth black cat dish. I had also hoped that they (or Tuesday Morning) would get in the dark spider light string with orange lights in the bodies. Both stores carried them last year, but they didn't carry them again. Oh well. I LOVE these towels. I'm surprised that they still had one set left when I came this week. When I was there two weeks ago, there was a whole row of them. This one was hidden near the back of a row of other prints.









The ONLY thing that I liked in all of Target, except for the haunted crow clock. Seriously, they had one endcap of skulls, about four other items, an endcap of Jacks, and food. I caved, and bought two bags of Boo-terscotch M&Ms, too.









Jack Skellington t-shirt from Five Below. It's a mens shirt, but I do not care a bit, I love it! They had two other styles; a ladies shirt with Jack's face as the bow tie, and another one that didn't have a tie at all...and maybe I'm wrong, but I thought it looked like Jack's jacket stripes. I suppose that it could have just been the generic tuxedo t-shirt that is always around. They didn't have a lot of NBC stuff left, but it looks like they had a lot to start with.


----------



## Illysium

These guys have been on backorder for months. They finally came today:


----------



## A Little Odd

Illysium said:


> These guys have been on backorder for months. They finally came today:


Worth waiting for!


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium

A Little Odd said:


> Worth waiting for!
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



They're still on sale, if you're interested:

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8022904/107/raven-on-gourd-set-of-3


----------



## A Little Odd

Illysium said:


> They're still on sale, if you're interested:
> 
> http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8022904/107/raven-on-gourd-set-of-3


Yes. Thank you!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium

A Little Odd said:


> Yes. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



Code F6FYMQB for 15% off plus free shipping


----------



## habeastortoise

Picked up the two zombie props from a seller on CL. Spike the dog was from grandinroad.


----------



## A Little Odd

LairMistress said:


> View attachment 323465
> 
> 
> Vintage style Jack o'lantern coffee mug and kitchen towels from TJ Maxx. I was disappointed that I never did see the big mouth black cat dish. I had also hoped that they (or Tuesday Morning) would get in the dark spider light string with orange lights in the bodies. Both stores carried them last year, but they didn't carry them again. Oh well. I LOVE these towels. I'm surprised that they still had one set left when I came this week. When I was there two weeks ago, there was a whole row of them. This one was hidden near the back of a row of other prints.
> 
> View attachment 323473
> 
> 
> The ONLY thing that I liked in all of Target, except for the haunted crow clock. Seriously, they had one endcap of skulls, about four other items, an endcap of Jacks, and food. I caved, and bought two bags of Boo-terscotch M&Ms, too.
> 
> View attachment 323481
> 
> 
> Jack Skellington t-shirt from Five Below. It's a mens shirt, but I do not care a bit, I love it! They had two other styles; a ladies shirt with Jack's face as the bow tie, and another one that didn't have a tie at all...and maybe I'm wrong, but I thought it looked like Jack's jacket stripes. I suppose that it could have just been the generic tuxedo t-shirt that is always around. They didn't have a lot of NBC stuff left, but it looks like they had a lot to start with.


How tall are the Jack-O-Lanterns? They have no details on the site

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Renfield

habeastortoise said:


> View attachment 323529
> 
> 
> Picked up the two zombie props from a seller on CL. Spike the dog was from grandinroad.


LOVE the zombie with the hole through her abdomen! You're so lucky. I never see anything good on CL! *pouty face*


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Illysium said:


> These guys have been on backorder for months. They finally came today:


Love these ! They are pretty big too. Saw them at Tuesday Morning earlier in the month. Almost got them but passed, now I wish I hadn't.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I'm a nurse and lucky enough to work at a place that lets me wear whatever scrubs I want ( some make you were boring solid colors that they pick which means no holiday scrubs...boooo!) So I found my first new Halloween scrub top for this year. Its the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown. 
and I got this bat thingy from Ross, don't know what it is but just a hanging thing I suppose but I liked the bats enough that if I don't find use for hanging it I can use the bats in other ways.







I didn't take a whole pic of the scrub top just the lovey print on it


----------



## disembodiedvoice

habeastortoise said:


> View attachment 323529
> 
> 
> Picked up the two zombie props from a seller on CL. Spike the dog was from grandinroad.


Love these guys. Like the male especially. Not enough good male props that still have their features intact. I know that probably doesn't make sense but it does to me lol


----------



## Ghouliet

Some nice finds. I don't know what area you live in but my Craigs list never has anything that cool.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Illysium said:


> These guys have been on backorder for months. They finally came today:


 These are gorgeous


----------



## LairMistress

A Little Odd said:


> How tall are the Jack-O-Lanterns? They have no details on the site
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


They're right about 20 inches tall, counting the stem. They were $15.


----------



## Ghouliet

I think I can find room to store a 3 to 4 foot table top Halloween tree so I am starting to collect glass ornaments for it. Here is what I got a black and silver tree topper.


----------



## zo6marlene

I like that the jaws snap back on the skelly cat....holds my dead rat prop better!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got a Poison Apple Mug from Disneyland.


----------



## turnip_lantern

Got a headless horseman statue from TX Maxx in Edinburgh yesterday. About 3.5ft tall and was 50 quid. Really love it.


----------



## tzgirls123

wickedwillingwench said:


> i got a Poison Apple Mug from Disneyland.


That mug is awesome!! My sis is doing snow white for my nieces bday theme this year...this would be awesome!! What store/s in Disneyland did you see this? I am going in a few weeks & hope they still have it! Do you mind me asking how much it was?


----------



## screamqueen2012

made a quick trip into kmart and found this bad boy....havent see the big bad wolf skellie.... luv him, cant wait to add him to my werewolf props... they also have a crouching cat which i havent see either.... wolf was 69.00


----------



## habeastortoise

Haunted radio from Target for $25. It's actually pretty cool.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Target finally started putting out more Halloween.






Walmart slowly getting theirs out. Out all the swirl motion lights, the Jack O Lantern with Happy Halloween looked the coolest imo.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

tzgirls123 said:


> That mug is awesome!! My sis is doing snow white for my nieces bday theme this year...this would be awesome!! What store/s in Disneyland did you see this? I am going in a few weeks & hope they still have it! Do you mind me asking how much it was?


they are selling them at select drink carts. I honestly don't know if they will have them in a few weeks...I am pretty sure they ran out last year. Price ranges from $10.99 to $15.99 depending on which stand you buy them from (I really don't know why that is). I bet you could call Theme Park Merchandising and they would mail you one.


----------



## lilangel_66071

Got my grandin road skeletons and beloved tomb stone


----------



## lilangel_66071

Hubby made me a pumpkin with his 3d printer  looks great with baterry operating candles


----------



## S_Toast

What!!! Amazing! I needs me one of these. Is is plastic??

Okay forgot to "reply with quote" this was in response to the amazing poison apple mug... Sorry... I'm a bit slow today.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

lilangel_66071 said:


> Hubby made me a pumpkin with his 3d printer  looks great with baterry operating candles


OMG...how does that WORK?????? 3d printer....holy smokes...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

S_Toast said:


> What!!! Amazing! I needs me one of these. Is is plastic??
> 
> Okay forgot to "reply with quote" this was in response to the amazing poison apple mug... Sorry... I'm a bit slow today.


Yes, it's plastic.


----------



## KrushR

First, my rocker. Got it for $15 at a thrift store, solid condition. I'm going to include it in my picture op, but not sure how. I may paint it jet black and cover it in bones, or line the top with red candle wax, not sure yet.


----------



## KrushR

Next is $10 in dolls. I'll mostly use the heads. I'll either do skeleton swaps with their bodies or hang their heads from a small Japanese maple next to my garage, after painting them up a bit.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

screamqueen2012 said:


> made a quick trip into kmart and found this bad boy....havent see the big bad wolf skellie.... luv him, cant wait to add him to my werewolf props... they also have a crouching cat which i havent see either.... wolf was 69.00
> 
> View attachment 324193


He is definitely on my radar to bring home. My local Kmart just started putting their Halloween out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

KrushR said:


> First, my rocker. Got it for $15 at a thrift store, solid condition. I'm going to include it in my picture op, but not sure how. I may paint it jet black and cover it in bones, or line the top with red candle wax, not sure yet.


I've always wanted a rocker for our porch but we went with an outdoor furniture set that doesn't really go with rockers. No room to really store one if it's not staying out. That's a cool one, and gosh for $15 great deal. If you don't have time to paint it, I'm sure you could cover it in a white sheet fitted to it (torn or bloody sheet if you go that route). I initially thought you were going to say the kids could sit in it -- and I thought with maybe something set up behind it that makes it look like they are going to be attacked -- and get their photo taken there but sounds like you aren't going that route but more as a background decor piece.


----------



## osenator




----------



## jb1sb2

screamqueen2012 said:


> made a quick trip into kmart and found this bad boy....havent see the big bad wolf skellie.... luv him, cant wait to add him to my werewolf props... they also have a crouching cat which i havent see either.... wolf was 69.00
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=324193&d=1474138522"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Check back online to see if you can buy him online and pick him up at your local store! You can get him online for $47.24! Then you could just take that other one back!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

osenator said:


> View attachment 325025


i LOVE the pumpkin and the spider....if the spider wasn't so expensive, i would cut off its head and put the jack-o-lantern head on it! Sooo creepy.


----------



## jb1sb2

Howlatthemoon said:


> screamqueen2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> made a quick trip into kmart and found this bad boy....havent see the big bad wolf skellie.... luv him, cant wait to add him to my werewolf props... they also have a crouching cat which i havent see either.... wolf was 69.00
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=324193"][/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> He is definitely on my radar to bring home. My local Kmart just started putting their Halloween out.
Click to expand...

Make sure to check Kmart online fyi! It is $47.24 right now, 30% off when bought online! And you should be able to pick him up at a local store!


----------



## BlueFrog

Why is it that no matter how much I spend on my haunt, there's always *something* else to buy? The central part of my display will be a blend of the Danse Macabre and the Three Fates spinning the thread of life (and the Wyrd Sisters and Maiden Mother Crone because I am totally out of control this year). Wasn't until last night that I realized I didn't have anything to represent the "thread of life," which will emerge from the spinning wheel and be held by all the dancers. I wanted something a little flashier than simple thread, so I went with a bunch of lighted EL wire in blood red from eBay. I've done business with this seller before and been happy with my purchase:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281113937872

Now dear pumpkin king, please let there be no other significant purchases I need to make....


----------



## The Scribe

Found these candles for 50 cents each at a local close out store. Grabbed all five of them.


----------



## lilangel_66071

Well I bought him a 3d printer for Father's day. He has a program and basically it takes pla plastic and build the pumkin. I put battery operated candles in it for glowing affect. We used glow in the dark pla. It definitely comes in handy making props!


----------



## jtrothrock

Got the corn stalks for my maze. Also got the chiffon for the projection display.


----------



## lilangel_66071

Basically it takes a form of plastic called PLA on a spool and heats it and stacks it into a form from a computer program. I bought it for my hubby for Father's Day. It's a maker bot 3D printer. Comes in handy making props


----------



## habeastortoise

osenator said:


> View attachment 325025


Love the spider.


----------



## screamqueen2012

jb1sb2 said:


> Check back online to see if you can buy him online and pick him up at your local store! You can get him online for $47.24! Then you could just take that other one back!


i was freaking out so bad when i SAW HIM... i wouldnt have cared what he cost...i pointed my finger at my husband and said hes coming home dont say a word, like how many do you have blah blah blah... but thanks on the online, i'll check that out for sure..............seems alot of usual stores have really cut their inventory back this year like cvs, walgreens and kmart.....im not looking for fill in stuff or cheaper but they sure have alot less...........the talking portrait and this wolf and the horse.....im digging the crouching cats too.... i do believe are my favorites this year other than homegoods stash


----------



## screamqueen2012

had a good finds at the auction........found a fold up old turn of century wheelchair that is actually a childs wheelchair......and am over the moon with this inlay flint lock repro pirate gun....its old and will join my costume collection, im hanging it in my den.


----------



## KrushR

You know, I was going to use a bench for the photo op, but those might be good ideas. Sometimes simpler is better. I had also thought about wrapping rubber snakes around the arms and back before laying down a huge layer of gloss black paint.


----------



## Dinobuzz

osenator said:


> View attachment 325025


I saw him at our Real Canadian Superstore too...he's great but expensive! This year, RCSS has quite a bit of skellies (rat, frog, spider, vulture, bird, large owl, human) The owl is awesome but I'll wait till they have a sale.


----------



## kloey74

I have been wearing the same gothic black dress for almost 20 years. I try to change the accessories like wings or a big witch hat. I've been on a Goodwill kick and stumbled across this for $5. It's too small but I'm a seamstress so I can alter it. It's definitely going to look Halloweenie once I'm done with it!


----------



## The Crow 1994

osenator said:


> View attachment 325025


Just picked up this spider, with the red led eyes, from Joann Fabric. Was 40% off and then got another 20% off using a digital coupon. Funny story about the pumpkin in your photo. We ordered 3 of those, all different styles, about 3 years ago online. Ended up getting a case of each one (3 per case) for the price of a single prop.


----------



## jtrothrock

jtrothrock said:


> Got the corn stalks for my maze. Also got the chiffon for the projection display.


Add to that four pallets today. The "to do" list is getting long!


----------



## Halloweenutter

kloey74 said:


> I have been wearing the same gothic black dress for almost 20 years. I try to change the accessories like wings or a big witch hat. I've been on a Goodwill kick and stumbled across this for $5. It's too small but I'm a seamstress so I can alter it. It's definitely going to look Halloweenie once I'm done with it!


Please post a pic once you've done the transformation. I'm sure it will look amazing!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Can't wait to see what you do to it.


----------



## jb1sb2

I picked up a couple more J.O.L. pillows.


----------



## Vsalz

I started a thread about this tree, and now I can't find it. I can't figure it out. At any rate, got this at At Home. Watch video. Bet you will love the prop.

https://youtu.be/o0V5Wk7Nz3M


----------



## hopelesslyinsane

That is a gorgeous rocker. Almost hurts that you're might cover it in wax since I'd want that in my house. Can't beat that price either!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

osenator said:


> View attachment 325025


ok, i got the big spider skelly..now i just need a wicked awesome jack o'lantern like that!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Vsalz said:


> I started a thread about this tree, and now I can't find it. I can't figure it out. At any rate, got this at At Home. Watch video. Bet you will love the prop.
> 
> https://youtu.be/o0V5Wk7Nz3M


this is a great halloween tree...wow, love it...did you just get this? you could hot glue spanish moss and other mosses up the trunk and on some limbs to grunge it up some


----------



## RCIAG

kloey74 said:


> I have been wearing the same gothic black dress for almost 20 years. I try to change the accessories like wings or a big witch hat. I've been on a Goodwill kick and stumbled across this for $5. It's too small but I'm a seamstress so I can alter it. It's definitely going to look Halloweenie once I'm done with it!


I dunno, that dress is pretty scary as it is!!

Just think, that thing was THE dress for someone. Thank goodness fashion changes eh?


----------



## screamqueen2012

RCIAG said:


> I dunno, that dress is pretty scary as it is!!
> 
> Just think, that thing was THE dress for someone. Thank goodness fashion changes eh?


you just made me crack up, the dress for someone....lol...........i cant wait to see what she does with it, paint? dye?, blood? gonna be awesome i know


----------



## wickedwillingwench

woohooo! found the rotten Jack=on=lantern at Party City and free shipping. I can't wait to make my mutant halloween spider.


----------



## KrushR

Yeah, I'm not going to be able to do a non-destructive mod to it. I've been rocker shopping for a few weeks, so after this one becomes a prop, I'll hopefully find another to sit and rock in!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I visited a friend in another state last week & we popped into a Christmas Tree Shops store while I was there. I didn't see too much that I wanted, but I did really like this pillow for $9.99 - orange doesn't work well in my family room, so I like that this is a bit subdued. The burlap fits in well with my brown & tan coloring already in there. 

Bought 2 of the bat dishes thinking one might be a Reaper gift down the road, and then these 2 vampire figures were clearanced out for $1 each. They are kind of ugly as-is, but for $1 I figure I can try a repaint on them and see if I like them better. 









Am enjoying the photos from everyone else! I love love love love love the poison apple mug! And that 3D pumpkin - wow!


----------



## Codec101

*Dollar Tree*

Love finding cheap little things like these at Dollar Tree to add to my props.


----------



## bringjoy

Nice! Those are decent looking skulls for $1 and I really like that rat sitting up -- thanks for posting


----------



## spookydave

Cool finds everyone, been crazy busy at work, haven't posted any pics of the stuff I have been buying, but here are a few of the cool ones, lol!


















The vampire is about 3' square, should fit in a window or something, the ghost is AWESOME, lifesize, and the head came from our very own It's the great pumpkin, gonna try to replicate the popup ghost in the HM graveyard.


----------



## Godcrusher

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I visited a friend in another state last week & we popped into a Christmas Tree Shops store while I was there. I didn't see too much that I wanted, but I did really like this pillow for $9.99 - orange doesn't work well in my family room, so I like that this is a bit subdued. The burlap fits in well with my brown & tan coloring already in there.
> 
> Bought 2 of the bat dishes thinking one might be a Reaper gift down the road, and then these 2 vampire figures were clearanced out for $1 each. They are kind of ugly as-is, but for $1 I figure I can try a repaint on them and see if I like them better.
> 
> View attachment 327217
> 
> 
> Am enjoying the photos from everyone else! I love love love love love the poison apple mug! And that 3D pumpkin - wow!


I love that pillow.


----------



## Kitty Fuller

Talk about some great finds......I'm a little jealous! Lol. 
I've the rocker, which reminds me that I have an old wooden glider that I could use in my haunt! 
I also love THE dress! It really is pretty scary! Can't wait to see the end version. 

Don't know what the problem is with Walmart but they are really slow in getting out Halloween this year! They don't have hardly anything yet........and of course I had to embarrass my sweet husband last week by complaining to every employee I came across! But geez....how slow can ya be??!!?!


----------



## leprikon

I got the spooky village skeleton pirate on clearance last year from CVS. I've since rounded up a whiskey barrel, treasure chest, lantern and pirate flag. I just got this today to round it all out.





















The octopus is kind of random, but I liked him.


----------



## Illysium

leprikon said:


> I got the spooky village skeleton pirate on clearance last year from CVS. I've since rounded up a whiskey barrel, treasure chest, lantern and pirate flag. I just got this today to round it all out.
> 
> View attachment 329265
> 
> The octopus is kind of random, but I liked him.


I love that octopus, I've been thinking of getting him just to sit around the house.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I *love* the octopus! Where is he from? My DS2's nursery is done in an ocean/fish theme, and I have a few octopi (LOL!) in there and he loves them. He would probably carry this guy all around. Such a cool look to him!


----------



## leprikon

Here he is.
http://www.hauntedprops.com/all-latex-24-octopus/

I was looking for something else entirely, found myself over on the discounts page and the next thing I knew he was in my cart.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

leprikon said:


> Here he is.
> http://www.hauntedprops.com/all-latex-24-octopus/
> 
> I was looking for something else entirely, found myself over on the discounts page and the next thing I knew he was in my cart.



I've eyed picking up that octopus (a number of places carry it) for my pirates theme. Do you know how much his shipping will be for sure? I saw a review on here mentioning not getting a confirmed shipping amount from them until after it shipped so was hesitant to buy from them. Also they are the only company I know that asks you what date you need it by (guest check out). I know TheCostumeCastle won't ship it because it's apparently oversized I guess and just don't want a huge shipping bill. As it is, shipping with dimensional rate calculations can stop me from ordering things online.


----------



## leprikon

I thought the delivery date thing was weird too. It's all probably coming from China. My shipping came in just under $20, which I thought was pricey even for the stuff I got. I've never bought from them before and wouldn't have today if it hadn't been for the coupon code that covered the shipping charges.


----------



## osenator




----------



## Ghouliet

I bought this Halloween Tree online last night.


----------



## Renfield

screamqueen2012 said:


> had a good finds at the auction........found a fold up old turn of century wheelchair that is actually a childs wheelchair......and am over the moon with this inlay flint lock repro pirate gun....its old and will join my costume collection, im hanging it in my den.
> 
> View attachment 325545
> 
> View attachment 325553


That wheelchair is the coolest, creepiest thing EVAH! SQUEEE!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

screamqueen2012 said:


> this is a great halloween tree...wow, love it...did you just get this? you could hot glue spanish moss and other mosses up the trunk and on some limbs to grunge it up some


I saw that tree at At Home. So cool!


----------



## lilangel_66071

My hubby is experimenting and making me some halloween items with his 3d printer. Yesterday he made me this pumkin and bought some battery operated lights for inside. I absolutely love it


----------



## Muffy

i went to Home Depot today and bought 3 of those lifesize skeletons for $29.00 ea.. I don't think we'll ever see that low a price on them again. I checked all over and the cheapest I could find was $40.00, but most of them came in at $50.00 and went as high as $70.00. Also got 2 boxes of the icicle lights....lots cheaper than what they cost in the stores at Xmas and 2 boxes of flickering lights. Picked up 4 rats and a few things at Dollar Tree. Went there for hands but not carrying them this year.


----------



## Vandalay Industries

No pics yet but I scored a few Death Studios masks from ebay for very good prices.


----------



## Chelsiestein

What did I buy today? (Technically, Tuesday), a new face for one of my tattoos! The old tattoo was 10 years old, faded & poorly done to begin with. And here is a photo of my ghost lollypop & cupcake together. It's the beginning of a Halloween sleeve.


----------



## scareme

Chelsiestein said:


> What did I buy today? (Technically, Tuesday), a new face for one of my tattoos! The old tattoo was 10 years old, faded & poorly done to begin with. And here is a photo of my ghost lollypop & cupcake together. It's the beginning of a Halloween sleeve.


That looks great. I love the webs and the ghost too. Are you going to add to it?


----------



## Forhekset

I bought this jack o' lantern koozie from Walgreens yesterday. Perfect for keeping your pumpkin beer cold during October. I think they also had a skull design and maybe a web design, IIRC.


----------



## LairMistress

The animated flying bat from Big Lots, a battery operated 3 ft tall inflatable from Five Below (my son loves these; me, not so much), an awesome vintage repro black cat Trick or Treater from Hobby Lobby, and a bag of Halloween " table scatter/vase filler" from Tuesday Morning that includes flat clear pebbles, purple and green chunk glass, black glass witches boots, and black plastic spiders. 









My 99 Cents Only store spread, thanks to a special forum member who took my wish list to her store, and let me Paypal her the amount.  Two bat skeletons, a frog skeleton, two winged small skeletons, several solar powered light bulbs, three sets of GITD skeleton garland, skull half on an arm stake, and two hand stakes.









My sister surprised me with these today. She and my niece went thrifting and picked them up for me. (Excuse the need for a new manicure, gotta do that tonight)


----------



## Shadowbat

Ordered the rerelease of Midnight Syndicates Realm of Shadows for the haunt this year.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Saw these are on Zulily today,think I will pass,(?)) because they won't ship for 2-3 weeks


----------



## rockingthehomestead

Nox Eterna said:


> Saw these are on Zulily today,think I will pass,(?)) because they won't ship for 2-3 weeks
> View attachment 334369
> 
> View attachment 334377
> 
> View attachment 334385


I saw those too and want them so bad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nox Eterna

I keep going back and looking at them....what to do what to do?




rockingthehomestead said:


> I saw those too and want them so bad!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Renfield said:


> That wheelchair is the coolest, creepiest thing EVAH! SQUEEE!!


I agree! Reminds me so much of "The Changeling" - one of my all time favorite movies. Great finds, ScreamQueen!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

This shirt. Should be here next week. I'm gonna wear it to Halloween Horror Nights


----------



## rockingthehomestead

Nox Eterna said:


> I keep going back and looking at them....what to do what to do?


GET THEM!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nox Eterna

Stop encouraging me!!! 
Oh but can you envision them with black laces???






rockingthehomestead said:


> GET THEM!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godcrusher

Michael's coupon haul.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Nox Eterna said:


> Stop encouraging me!!!
> Oh but can you envision them with black laces???


Get them. Who knows they may ship earlier..besides you can wear them for many years to come. Annnddd... it's not like everyone in the world has a pair of these  YES black laces!


----------



## RCIAG

Oh no....I knew I shouldn't have checked this thread before going to bed...Zulily will be the downfall of my bank account yet!!!


----------



## RCIAG

Oh no....I knew I shouldn't have checked this thread before going to bed...Zulily will be the downfall of my bank account yet!!!

But...I don't really like them in the high boots like that & they're not offered in the other styles so I'm safe. FOR NOW!!!


----------



## rockingthehomestead

My husband hates Zulily, lol. I bought a shirt with a ghost saying "Booyah!" A few weeks ago. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockingthehomestead

Have you guys seen the Halloween stuff on Modcloth.com? I think I'll be dropping some dough there this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockingthehomestead

Have you guys seen the Halloween stuff on Modcloth.com? I think I'll be dropping some dough there this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockingthehomestead

This jacket will be mine.










But there's more!














































There's tons more. And lots in plus sizes. Everything I posted here comes in plus sizes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LurkerNDdark

The Trick or Treat Yourself top would make a nice change from t-shirts.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

rockingthehomestead said:


> Have you guys seen the Halloween stuff on Modcloth.com? I think I'll be dropping some dough there this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I _love_ Modcloth! It's like my online Target, can't help myself sometimes! Wish it wasn't so expensive though, things can get pricey there. But I still love all their selection!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I've never heard of mod cloth until now, thanks Rockingthehomestead! I love the shoes & the jacket!


----------



## leprikon

I got a clown! Testing out the best place for him. So far the hammock is winning.


----------



## LaurieStrode

Here's my Home Goods haul from today! Finally found the water globe I've been looking for!








And my horror movie posters arrived this week!


----------



## Dinobuzz

leprikon said:


> I got a clown! Testing out the best place for him. So far the hammock is winning.
> 
> View attachment 336185


Oh my! Nope nope nope! 

Congrats on the find..... I think....


----------



## slash

bought this creepy *** hell spider doll prop 3 feet wide its a good size I was thinking of adding it to one of those rotating spinners they sell that makes hanging props go around in circles! Just add just clear fishing line!


----------



## pumpkinpie

That spider is insane!!! Where did u find her


----------



## Deadview

slash said:


> bought this creepy *** hell spider doll prop 3 feet wide its a good size I was thinking of adding it to one of those rotating spinners they sell that makes hanging props go around in circles! Just add just clear fishing line!


Now that IS cool.


----------



## slash

a guy from facebook makes it.


----------



## Deadview

My new toy can't wait to try it out and see if it works as well as it does in the ad.












It better.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Deadview said:


> My new toy can't wait to try it out and see if it works as well as it does in the ad.
> View attachment 336705
> View attachment 336713
> It better.


please post back with a review


----------



## mariem

I got these two guys to add to the other two I bought last year. I want to eventually make a coffin that they will carry through the cemetery. Ever since I saw pics of how other people have done them I have wanted to add them to my cemetery.








Well I didn't buy these bottles but when I was at my sisters wedding I saw a friend of hers having a drink "Black Kraken" and I liked the bottle so I asked him if I could have it when he was finished with it. He gave me the bottle to bring home on the plane. My son had the other bottle and I kept it out of the recycling bin. 















Marie


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i finally buckled and ordered Halloween scents from www.thebathinggarden.com . I got some of the Cemetery Keys, Hades and Persephone and some Charm and RUin. I really like her stuff...better than BaBW.


----------



## Deadview

So a little test of my new web-gun got this in less than 5 minutes.












Not bad I had to prep the gun with some adapting. I had to use tape to tightly seal the hose and the vacuum. I don't think there will be any perfect match on these. I also kept the plug extension neat by tying them together so they didn't hang everywhere.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Now, the big question is: how do you clean that stuff off on November 1st?


----------



## hopelesslyinsane

Wait, it attaches to a vacuum? That's super cool. I thought if I ever went the webcasting gun route I'd have to hook it up to an air compressor.


----------



## Deadview

LurkerNDdark said:


> Now, the big question is: how do you clean that stuff off on November 1st?


per the instructions and other vids I've seen it should come right off. Going to try taking off the bush in a little which once the temps cool some.


----------



## habeastortoise

Some of the stuff I bought today and pics of some setups.

Vintage blowmold--> 30 from thrift
Pose n stay--> 40 from home crepot
Bobby Butler (In picture of front door)--> 40 from CVS
Beer Drinking Zombie Gnomes--> 40 from nursery. Handmade from Italy.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Deadview said:


> So a little test of my new web-gun got this in less than 5 minutes.
> View attachment 336913
> View attachment 336921
> Not bad I had to prep the gun with some adapting. I had to use tape to tightly seal the hose and the vacuum. I don't think there will be any perfect match on these. I also kept the plug extension neat by tying them together so they didn't hang everywhere.
> View attachment 336929
> View attachment 336937
> View attachment 336945
> View attachment 336953


What? I'm so confused right now. Is that a regular vacuum cleaner? or is "vacuum" a term for something else regarding the gun ? I thought you had to have an air compressor, how does it work with a vacuum if that is indeed what you mean?? I want a webcaster so bad but I didn't want to buy an air compressor to do it.


----------



## Deadview

disembodiedvoice said:


> What? I'm so confused right now. Is that a regular vacuum cleaner? or is "vacuum" a term for something else regarding the gun ? I thought you had to have an air compressor, how does it work with a vacuum if that is indeed what you mean?? I want a webcaster so bad but I didn't want to buy an air compressor to do it.


The webcaster gun can be used with a vacuum cleaner. Mine is a small Dirt Devil, imagine that. You don't need an air compressor ! That is why I check out all angles on this. It's very easy to set up.


----------



## Jersey Devil

My latest acquisitions I scooped up the other day from a private sale.


----------



## RCIAG

Deadview said:


> The webcaster gun can be used with a vacuum cleaner. Mine is a small Dirt Devil, imagine that. You don't need an air compressor ! That is why I check out all angles on this. It's very easy to set up.
> View attachment 338073
> View attachment 338081


OMG!! This is a total game changer for me!!

I have a Webcaster gun but the air compressor we have isn't large enough to run it so I've just been putting off buying a bigger compressor. I don't have a hand held vac but I have a shop vac.

AND IT'S NOT EXPENSIVE!!
http://thewebcastergun.com/the-webcaster-gun-220.html

I am totally getting this!!


----------



## Deadview

RCIAG said:


> OMG!! This is a total game changer for me!!
> 
> I have a Webcaster gun but the air compressor we have isn't large enough to run it so I've just been putting off buying a bigger compressor. I don't have a hand held vac but I have a shop vac.
> 
> AND IT'S NOT EXPENSIVE!!
> http://thewebcastergun.com/the-webcaster-gun-220.html
> 
> I am totally getting this!!


I just ordered two more packs of "Web Sticks" just to make sure I have enough, the gun was so easy to use.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Deadview said:


> The webcaster gun can be used with a vacuum cleaner. Mine is a small Dirt Devil, imagine that. You don't need an air compressor ! That is why I check out all angles on this. It's very easy to set up.
> View attachment 338073
> View attachment 338081
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks Deadview ! can you explain just a little bit more please? so does it work with any ol' vacuum cleaner? I see your is a dirt devil but when i read the description on the web caster it says to use a shop vac and attach the blower. Do all vac's have a blower? I would think it would have to blow to make the webs but how do you make a vacuum blow not suck lol ? just need some clarification.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Deadview said:


> The webcaster gun can be used with a vacuum cleaner. Mine is a small Dirt Devil, imagine that. You don't need an air compressor ! That is why I check out all angles on this. It's very easy to set up.
> View attachment 338073
> View attachment 338081
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks Deadview ! can you explain just a little bit more please? so does it work with any ol' vacuum cleaner? I see your is a dirt devil but when i read the description on the web caster it says to use a shop vac and attach the blower. Do all vac's have a blower? I would think it would have to blow to make the webs but how do you make a vacuum blow not suck lol ? just need some clarification.


----------



## Deadview

disembodiedvoice said:


> Deadview said:
> 
> 
> 
> The webcaster gun can be used with a vacuum cleaner. Mine is a small Dirt Devil, imagine that. You don't need an air compressor ! That is why I check out all angles on this. It's very easy to set up.
> View attachment 338073
> View attachment 338081
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks Deadview ! can you explain just a little bit more please? so does it work with any ol' vacuum cleaner? I see your is a dirt devil but when i read the description on the web caster it says to use a shop vac and attach the blower. Do all vac's have a blower? I would think it would have to blow to make the webs but how do you make a vacuum blow not suck lol ? just need some clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> If the vacuum has a detachable bag in back, where you must remove the throw a way bag, like the Dirt Devil, then that is the blower part of the machine. I got lucky and just happen to have the proper opening that the throw a way bag connected to, that the hose for the web gun, could fit in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right side of the machine. When they talk about the shop vacs, there must be a blower output that the hose for the gun can connect to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a shop vac and if so can you take a picture of it ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cali Specter

Scored one female and three male mannequins from Craigslist when a store was closing. Michael Myers will be on display!


----------



## DavyKnoles

I got this yesterday. When you flip the switch, it sparks, flashes and the lower wires flail around with lighted tips. Sounds like a mad scientist's lab too. Wish they'd had this when I built my walk-through crypt for our home haunt a couple of years ago. I have to tell you though, I was frankly amazed by Home Depot's Halloween section to say nothing of thoroughly pleased.


----------



## Deadview

DavyKnoles said:


> I got this yesterday. When you flip the switch, it sparks, flashes and the lower wires flail around with lighted tips. Sounds like a mad scientist's lab too. Wish they'd had this when I built my walk-through crypt for our home haunt a couple of years ago. I have to tell you though, I was frankly amazed by Home Depot's Halloween section to say nothing of thoroughly pleased.
> 
> View attachment 339001


I like that, "Scare the kids"!


----------



## A Little Odd

DavyKnoles said:


> I got this yesterday. When you flip the switch, it sparks, flashes and the lower wires flail around with lighted tips. Sounds like a mad scientist's lab too. Wish they'd had this when I built my walk-through crypt for our home haunt a couple of years ago. I have to tell you though, I was frankly amazed by Home Depot's Halloween section to say nothing of thoroughly pleased.
> 
> View attachment 339001


Big Lots carries this as well for those who don't have Home Depot

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset

disembodiedvoice - don't know if you have a shop vac, but if you do, there should be two places you can attach the hose. If you put your hand over the rear hole where the hose normally isn't attached, you'll feel air blowing out of it. Just attach the hose there and that ought to do it.


----------



## RCIAG

Here's a how-to vid on how to use a shop vac as a blower.

http://www.todayshomeowner.com/video/how-to-use-a-shop-vac-as-a-blower/


----------



## Spookybella977

Does anyone know what these moon faced elf hat things are?? Saw them in a classifieds ad... I like them they seem a little Halloweeny lol but not sure what the story behind them is if any?! I think the big one might be a cookie jar and one of the others is a pitcher .. If any one has any idea let me know thanks!


----------



## ChrisW

Sunday afternoon I finally snatched up a "Donna The Dead" on eBay for a fairly decent price.


----------



## RCIAG

Spookybella977 said:


> Does anyone know what these moon faced elf hat things are?? Saw them in a classifieds ad... I like them they seem a little Halloweeny lol but not sure what the story behind them is if any?! I think the big one might be a cookie jar and one of the others is a pitcher .. If any one has any idea let me know thanks!


Don't know their exact story but I'd bet you're correct, the big one is probably a cookie jar, the smaller ones are probably a creamer (on the right) & the other may be it's matching sugar bowl.

It's hard to tell much else without a better pic of just them or knowing of any markings on them.

They sure are cute though.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Neighbor lost a couple small trees to wind last week...I picked them up.


----------



## Spookybella977

RCIAG thanks! They are so cute! I messaged the seller no response yet... If I get any more info I'll let you know!


----------



## Spookybella977

UnOrthodOx that tree is beautiful! I would have picked it up too!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i bought the day of the Dead table runners at Pier 1 and some DotD paper party napkins.

I have my eye on those glittery stacked DotD pumpkins wearing that cute little witch's hat--but at $30, I 'm gonna need a coupon or sumthin.


----------



## Ecula

I was surprised they had halloween stuff out already here in Finland, 
this is what I bought:


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Ecula said:


> I was surprised they had halloween stuff out already here in Finland,


Wow, I didn't realize Finland celebrated Halloween too, that's pretty cool. Has it always been that way, or is the popularity growing?

I like those poofy paper balls. We had a few up last year, will probably be up again this year.


----------



## osenator




----------



## Barbie K

Got this today at Walmart $5.50


----------



## stuntgrape

I love those gnomey-moon things! I agree, weird enough to be Halloween-ish. I want! I want!

Today, I ran down to Crate & Barrel and got a couple of stoneware cauldron bowls. They're fantastic...I'm already regretting not picking up a few of the smallest bowls.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

osentator, i LOVE those lenticulars, especially the beautiful lady. 

I also like the jacks....if i had them, i would make a pumkin stack for my front porch...like this:


----------



## Dinobuzz

osenator said:


>


OMG! Those pumpkins from WM are sooooo cute! I've seen the white one at one of our WM (Niagara Region) but now I'm going to look for that sweet orange one!


----------



## djm902

I was able to pick this up from a friend last week


----------



## jdubbya

djm902 said:


> View attachment 341113
> 
> 
> I was able to pick this up from a friend last week


Dang! That's so cool! So many possibilities


----------



## Muffy

Love that skeleton & coffin above here! Today I stopped at Target and bought about $100.00 worth of candy. I wanted to bag the candy this year but do not have time to do my own labels so I thought I'll pick up those little bags.......man what happened???? they use to be 50/ bag for about $1.25....not no more the ones I got today were 15 bags for $1.00....I mean they are plastic and real nice but how many pacs am I gonna need? Packed up 90 bags this afternoon, felt so good usually we are trying to get the candy situated when kids are knocking on the door! I'm AHEAD with something!!!lol

Also picked up the skeleton snake, 2 fish, a frog & a scorpian .....oooohhhh yrs and a skeleton bat! Stopped at that Home store to see if the Frankenstein bust was still for sale>>>40% - 50% off....almost everything was gone of the big stuff......See...I knew I should have not gone home without that statue when I saw it last week!!!

Bought those 2 fish to be able to use one of the 10 fish tanks I bought from Walmart while we were still on track to do the Walking Dead Theme. Hubby said>>>>Well...thank God you're gonna at least use one of those tanks!.....very sarcastic....it's ok i can take it (big smile)!!!!


----------



## Ecula

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Wow, I didn't realize Finland celebrated Halloween too, that's pretty cool. Has it always been that way, or is the popularity growing?


Popularity is growing... And it is mainly for adults, that like to wear scary dresses and
have fun with friends. I had my own first party when I was about 12 or so. I saw some
halloween episode in TV and was sold.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Muffy we prepare handout candy bags ahead of time too...although sometimes only hours ahead. Always buy the ziplock-type of bags from Dollar Tree and stock up on them.


----------



## Flutterby3

I'm waiting on my cracker pops to come in. Decided to do Halloween crackers instead of Xmas crackers. Adding candy and a couple of small toys. Wrapping them in Halloween paper. Easy and fun way to hand out treats.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Stopped at Target and picked up the Haunted Henry talking tombstone. Love the look of it, and his (slightly corny) sayings should work well in my kid-friendly graveyard.

Also stopped at JoAnn Fabric, and picked up a giant Funkin (reg. price $49.99) for $26.49. This is for replicating a Dave Lowe prop that I've always wanted to make, so hopefully I can find the time!


----------



## djm902

jdubbya said:


> Dang! That's so cool! So many possibilities[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks, I was so excited to actually find a childs coffin. They seem to be kind of rare.


----------



## lilangel_66071

Grabbed these guys on grand in road 40% off sale


----------



## lilangel_66071

Also got me the fear fx projector preloaded so this year I will have dancing skeletons upstairs and ghost downstairs


----------



## lilangel_66071

lilangel_66071 said:


> Also got me the fear fx projector preloaded so this year I will have dancing skeletons upstairs and ghost downstairs . Can't wait v to get started...


Hered a pic of my kit


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bought these at Target today they are so awesome!


----------



## RCIAG

My name is RCIAG & I'm a Zulily Addict. 


Just got this guy to match my other Mummikin I got from Zulily. I hope he fares better than the other one, he showed up cracked.










This door panel










These cute little buckets










And 2 sets of these light up eyeballs for pumpkins


----------



## Forhekset

Hey, that door panel looks like it might make a nice window panel too.


----------



## Terror Tom

I got this rolling instrument tray at the Goodwill last week for $15.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> My name is RCIAG & I'm a Zulily Addict.....
> 
> This door panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


That door cover is really well done. Is it is netting material with a design on it? Very cool!


----------



## ChrisW

Look who was waiting for me when I came home!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

We were shopping in the heart of Lancaster County today. We saw a lot of Halloween items for sale in several craft/bakery shops, but nothing that made me want to purchase. One of the main things we did happen to buy was a wet-bottomed shoe fly pie (supposedly the best in the world) in Paradise. I didn't want to make everyone hungry so I held back with the picture!


----------



## Halloweena

Super fun Halloween printed leggings...I will be going back for the other styles tomorrow


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ChrisW said:


> Trying to post a pic from my iPad, I apologize for any foul ups. Anyway, Donna the Dead was waiting for me when I got home.
> 
> For some reason I can't remove the images using either my iPad or computer. Admin, if you can remove 2 of the images, I'd appreciate it. Rotating it would be nice, too



ChrisW, 

DELETING PHOTOS IN POST: just go into Edit Post when you're logged in. You'll see your post and just put your curser to the_ immediate_ right side of the image or text you want to delete. Then hit the Delete key each time for the image or amount of text. Think of it as sort of like backspacing to remove it. 

If you've quoted someone in your post and that post has a bunch of photos and you only want to show the photo you are referring to like my post to RCIAG on the Door Panel design (you'll notice I removed the other photos in the post), you do the same thing. However, be careful NOT TO REMOVE the beginning and ending bracketed QUOTE material or it won't appear in quote format when you save your changes. If you do so accidentally, you can always Cancel and redo. BTW proper protocol I believe when deleting portions of someone's post for quoting purposes would be to insert .... to show material was there in the original post.

I've also found that _if the post you are editing has photos in it_, make your editing changes AND THEN CLICK ON 'GO ADVANCED'. THEN DO 'SAVE CHANGES' otherwise it seems to confuse the webpage sometimes and doesn't always bring you back to a saved screen and sometimes when trying to get back I think it will double post. Best I can figure out about this situation; and doing the Advanced/Save Changes always seems to work for me with no problems. _I'm on all Mac devices (iPhone, iPad and MacBook Pro) so let me know if you need any further help._ Figured I'd post this here instead of in a PM as it might help others as well.

AS FOR IMAGES GOING SIDEWAYS: This happens depending on how your camera was oriented when you took the photo. Info gets saved to the photo about orientation. Doesn't seem to be a problem on all sites but for this forum software it does. I've been on other boards like this one and experienced the same issues. Don't believe the moderators or admin. can do anything for you (or lots of other people) when this happens. But you can solve this yourself at the time you are going to import. When you see that a photo looks sideways in your image preview, don't import it or if you do delete it at that point. Go into your Photos and select the photo in question and go to Edit. You'll see an icon for Rotate on a desktop machine, and on mobile devices like the iPhone or iPad, you'll see the combined Rotate/Crop icon. Rotate the image and Save it. Then import it. When you go to import it you should be able to tell if it's correctly oriented now. Hope that helps.


----------



## Nox Eterna

So cute  Where did you find them?




Halloweena said:


> Super fun Halloween printed leggings...I will be going back for the other styles tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 343049


----------



## Halloweena

Nox Eterna said:


> So cute  Where did you find them?


Of all places, Walmart!


----------



## chachabella

So they aren't even for Halloween. Our street has a nickname, Christmas Tree Lane. And obviously we all put put trees in yard. Last year I decided to do a NBC theme... and so I am gonna tuck these two guys away until Christmas and stand them up with the tree.


----------



## RCIAG

I went to Salvation Army today but I almost didn't but boy am I glad I did. I was walking around, didn't see much then I started poking around the shelf where they have a bunch of similar things stuffed into plastic bags & I move a bag off disgusting candles & there is a bag with 5 McDonald's pails!!!

Not the originals but the next gen ones with tops that come out as cookie cutters. There's 2 ghosts, 2 orange pails, a witch, & 2 orange ones with scenes on them (Ronald, Grimace, all the characters). There's lids for the ghosts & witch but I think the orange pails had had cardboard rounds as lids, they're newer.


----------



## Joni Be Good

HELP. I purchased the 2008 Mad Scientis that Spirit carried and there is no adapter or insturction sheet. Does anyone own this and can advise what adapter this takes and possible send to me the instruction sheet? This is the huge head mad scientis that his scalp goes up and down to expose his red glowing brain. Thank you for any assistance you can provide, it is appreciated.


----------



## osenator




----------



## AstorReinhardt

Went to HGs today and grabbed a vintage looking pumpkin pail, some leaf LED lights and a cute little box that sort of looks vintage.

Also went to Trader Joe's next door and bought ALL THE PUMPKIN THINGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCIAG

I'm finding things I'd forgotte I'd purchased back in spring!!

Put this guy out & when I turned him on he didn't just light up he made some horrible noise. I wanna cut wires but I'm sure I'll cut the wrong one & lose the light too. There's black, red & one other & I have no clue which one to cut.

Any suggestions? Because there's no "light only" option, just on or off.


----------



## jb1sb2

RCIAG said:


> I'm finding things I'd forgotte I'd purchased back in spring!!
> 
> Put this guy out & when I turned him on he didn't just light up he made some horrible noise. I wanna cut wires but I'm sure I'll cut the wrong one & lose the light too. There's black, red & one other & I have no clue which one to cut.
> 
> Any suggestions? Because there's no "light only" option, just on or off.


I bought that at Marshalls a couple weeks ago. Mine only has color changing lights, no sounds. Maybe I was just lucky! I would suggest finding the speaker and removing the wires from it. To be on the safe side. Let me guess, it's that horrible "ghost" woooooOOOOOOooooo.....woooOOOOooooo.....wooooooooooOOOOOOooooooo noise?


----------



## RCIAG

Ohgawdyes. I frickin' HATE that noise. I got it off Zulily literally in March so it was stuck away & I just found it yesterday & I saw the switch, hit it & scared myself!! It's soooo loud & it's not a motion sensor either, it's on with that gawdawful noise & the light or off. Period. 

If I cut the wrong wire I'll just stick another light in it, I don't care, I just can't have that noise.

Got this sign yesterday at Target & was surprised at how cool it is when its lit in the dark (not my Instagram)
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKoiGxGDMgp/


----------



## jb1sb2

RCIAG said:


> Ohgawdyes. I frickin' HATE that noise. I got it off Zulily literally in March so it was stuck away & I just found it yesterday & I saw the switch, hit it & scared myself!! It's soooo loud & it's not a motion sensor either, it's on with that gawdawful noise & the light or off. Period.
> 
> If I cut the wrong wire I'll just stick another light in it, I don't care, I just can't have that noise.
> 
> Got this sign yesterday at Target & was surprised at how cool it is when its lit in the dark (not my Instagram)
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKoiGxGDMgp/


What an awful noise! It is in another prop I got this year that will never have batteries in it because of that sound! Agreed! That noise must stop! Have you seen the matching one that has the tombstone?


----------



## RCIAG

Yeah, I'm glad I didn't get it, I don't need 2 of those horrible noisemakers.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in a Safeway grocery store last night and couldn't believe what I was seeing on display with the wines (the GR headless horseman $$$ in case you haven't been hanging out in that shopping thread). Love that they had him with the Wild Horse wine boxes.










He wasn't for sale, probably a store designer's display item. But the spider was. Also saw these other props on display in the aisles. The little guys and tombstone were for sale but didn't think the rest was, like the arch. That Jim Bean coffin display was kind of nice!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

michael's have a lot of halloween 60% off ...and i got a really vintage looking frame for $3.99 (11 x 14) to use for some spooky photos. I'm going to another M's today and see if I can find another frame.

candy...i bought candy.


----------



## screamqueen2012

dont have a picture of this yet, i havent picked it up from the sale i got it at............i bought a small toe pinch antique coffin, back is hinged on with a latch, its wooden size for an infant and this has me stumped........it has two leather strip rawhide back straps to be carried on your back like a back pack........i think its been in a barn forever and grubbed up with layers of old dust etc, it really looks like its been dug up but its not been..............i havent looked at the nails to date it or the hinges i got it at an auction...........has anyone ever seen anything like this, i cant think this would have been a salesman sample, its primitively made and the age on it, i cant see anyone really using this to carry things in.........now adays a goth kid be all over it..haha........im trying to think was it a prop for theater, the age on it people did not decorate like this for halloween so that thoughts out. very cool oddity.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Finally made it down to the new Dollar Tree...it's huge lol. They had much more selection in the Halloween stuff. I think I got all of this years Tombstone Corners pieces. I can't really be 100% sure since there's very little info out on them...but I got all the big buildings I saw and some more little characters.

On top of that I bought all the solar dancing things (the scene ones in the jars and the standing ones), glow in the dark paint, jello brain mold, motion sensing rat, some little trees for the Tombstone village, and some few odds and ends. I still haven't found the paintable figure kits or skulls/pumpkins. Shame since I wanted to try painting the pumpkin with some of that glow in the dark paint.


----------



## Barbie K

Picked up these 2 small houses at Michael's


----------



## Muffy

Well I went shopping today to get some candy to get me too at least 400 bags for the kiddos. I stopped at Spirit to get a few items for next year, that electrical guy that hangs from the ceiling, another electrical wire thing and 2 styro-foam gargoyal headstones to put on top of the columns for the new cemetery pillars, also picked up some zombie stuff to hang up for next year. Well they took my name cause the electrical guy was out of stock....so we'll see if we get a call when they come in...she said >>>maybe.


----------



## Muffy

Well had Jerry along , he had to go to the eye clinic today so while we were waiting for him I had Joe drive me across the parking lot to the Salvation Army store. I use to stop in these places all the time but since I can't walk to good anymore I just don't get in them.
Holy Cow..... I found a gold mine.....actually its not the 1st time I've hit the jackpot in one of these stores. Honest to God they had over 100 totes that were jammed full from a dance school of some sorts. Every kind of costume and you could imagine. Not sure who the seamstress was but boy could she sew like a pro.

I got so excited so fast plus it was 50% off day only thing was that I did not have a lot of time. So I just grabbed stuff, OMG I gotta go back there. I loaded the cart up with a mish- mash of items.....
fancy outfits of all kinds...that bright gaudy stuff I love.......with>>>>Sequins! I love sequins>>>.the sparkle reminds me of Christmas!!

There are 100's of costumes there..as we speak!! I must get back there. Whoever sewed these costumes, also made extremely huge ceiling panels that hang from the stage ceiling for musical numbers....fabulous, especially to me>>>>a gal that can cook like no tomorrow but can't sew a stitch.

I gotta go back to the Doc up there on the 12th, yes siree the 12th is a 50% day again. Hope everything is still there because when I told the cashier I have a haunt and am always looking for costumes....she said let me go get the manager and I'm sure he'll be interested in selling you the whole thing. For sure my hubby would have had a heart attack if I told him I was bringing over 100 totes home full of DANCE costumes but oh it would have been worth it just for the material alone.

My 1st idea was a zombie marching band....oh it would be such fun!!!


----------



## ghostbust99

Found this lovely gal yesterday for $75


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I bought one of these and just arrived today.....I paid over $300.00 dollars for it from Horror Dome. It doesn't look ANYTHING like the picture. I'm crushed...I will have try and fix it. The paint scheme is terrible; there isn't any clear coat on the intestines and the outfit is flat and lackluster. I'm always looking of a new vendor and that was a terrific waste of money. 

On a positive note: I bought two sets of foam filled arms from DOOMSDAYFX. They're was an error in shipping but it was worth the wait. The arms were highly detailed, excellent paint scheme and reasonably priced. I liked them so much I ordered a prop head immediately.


----------



## jdubbya

oaklawn Crematory said:


> View attachment 348097
> View attachment 348089
> 
> 
> I bought one of these and just arrived today.....I paid over $300.00 dollars for it from Horror Dome. It doesn't look ANYTHING like the picture. I'm crushed...I will have try and fix it. The paint scheme is terrible; there isn't any clear coat on the intestines and the outfit is flat and lackluster. I'm always looking of a new vendor and that was a terrific waste of money.
> 
> On a positive note: I bought two sets of foam filled arms from DOOMSDAYFX. They're was an error in shipping but it was worth the wait. The arms were highly detailed, excellent paint scheme and reasonably priced. I liked them so much I ordered a prop head immediately.


I've ordered twice from Horror Dome and find that you have to be cautious with their stuff. Neither of my purchases looked close to the stock photos on their website and it was disappointing. I really like those hands! Anxious to see the prop head.


----------



## Family Haunter

Thanks for the post. It is good to hear about bad experiences with products/vendors to keep everyone informed. 

Hope you can fix your zombie guy - which you should not have to do at all!


----------



## jdubbya

Family Haunter said:


> Thanks for the post. It is good to hear about bad experiences with products/vendors to keep everyone informed.
> 
> Hope you can fix your zombie guy - which you should not have to do at all!


There is a merchant review section on the board with some good info. The Horror Dome is mentioned

http://www.halloweenforum.com/merchant-reviews/138852-thehorrordome-com-horror-dome.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ordered a banner from Shindigz taking advantage of their $5 sale.


----------



## jb1sb2

I bought all the supplies I needed to make my version on the skelly coming through the mirror! (I have to do orthopedic surgery on his shoulder, that's why it is zip tied and taped in place) and I plan to do a little more painting/decorating to him. But you get the idea.


----------



## Muffy

jb1sb2 your skeleton mirror looks really good!

Today was a super cheap day of shopping.....picked up 3 zombie masks for 2017 season and went past the craft section in Walmart and spotted these cool styro-foam monster heads, like a wig head but monsters instead....got 2 zombies, one witch and a dracula.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

oaklawn Crematory said:


> View attachment 348097
> View attachment 348089
> 
> 
> I bought one of these and just arrived today.....I paid over $300.00 dollars for it from Horror Dome. It doesn't look ANYTHING like the picture. I'm crushed...I will have try and fix it. The paint scheme is terrible; there isn't any clear coat on the intestines and the outfit is flat and lackluster. I'm always looking of a new vendor and that was a terrific waste of money.
> 
> On a positive note: I bought two sets of foam filled arms from DOOMSDAYFX. They're was an error in shipping but it was worth the wait. The arms were highly detailed, excellent paint scheme and reasonably priced. I liked them so much I ordered a prop head immediately.



I will add a before and after pic for the horror dome disaster. Here is a pic of the hands . I got two sets and they are very similar but not identical. The only draw back to them is matching them to another mask. The hands come in shades of brown. As you can see in the pic, they are a perfect match for Grandma but I didn't buy them for her. I might mention the hands are foam filled and have a hole for your PVC pipe. Pretty dang slick !


----------



## ChrisW

i just got the Gemmy "Ghost Window Crasher" at Wal-Mart. Cute little guy pokes through a pane of glass, has tail wiggles and he has quite a few sayings.
I'm stumped though - I paid $14 and change, but I looked online and saw it listed for $40 and up? I know it is the same item - why is it listed so high online?


----------



## creepymagic

ChrisW said:


> i just got the Gemmy "Ghost Window Crasher" at Wal-Mart. Cute little guy pokes through a pane of glass, has tail wiggles and he has quite a few sayings.
> I'm stumped though - I paid $14 and change, but I looked online and saw it listed for $40 and up? I know it is the same item - why is it listed so high online?
> 
> View attachment 348490


I saw this as well, it did not say if it used magnets or suction cups on the box so I passed. We don't have much luck with suction cups on our windows so I did not want to take the chance. If its magnets, please let me know.


----------



## Forhekset

ChrisW said:


> i just got the Gemmy "Ghost Window Crasher" at Wal-Mart. Cute little guy pokes through a pane of glass, has tail wiggles and he has quite a few sayings.
> I'm stumped though - I paid $14 and change, but I looked online and saw it listed for $40 and up? I know it is the same item - why is it listed so high online?
> 
> View attachment 348490


There's two versions as far as I know - a smaller animated one, which is the one you have, and a set of 3 larger ones, that GR sells. I guess though what you're seeing is just stores marking stuff way up. For instance, GR sells those fire & ice lights for $25 if I remember correctly, but you can get them for $20 at Home Depot.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i found several Dia de Los Muertos items at a couple of Home Goods this week, as well as at Michael's. I'm going DotD in my dining room next year.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Didn't buy them today but I got them in the mail today...does that count?

I got two Halloween McDonald's pails from the 80s (the ghost and pumpkin) and a Blinky brand light up pumpkin in the box.

The seller used scotch tape on the box...ugh...even as careful as I was some of the black part of the box came off...not a ton but still annoying when sellers use scotch tape on boxes!!!


----------



## lilangel_66071

Got me some tombstones from grandin road ,target and home depot. Couple more dogs and a stay puff inflatable 13 feet tall and a pumpkin.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Just got this from amazon. 







And this little beauty from kmart


----------



## mrincredibletou

Finally found a leather face on CL. You do not want to know what I paid for him. Let the chainsaw scare everyone


----------



## LadyRohan

Creepy Face


----------



## Cali Specter

I just picked up this *1 Channel trigger* for about $10 on Amazon. *Frightprops was sold out of their 1 Channel trigger* which cost around $30. It's pretty simple to wire and and goes great with their Picoboo controllers. I can trigger the my monster in the box just over 200ft line of sight.


----------



## A Little Odd

My newest Lularoe leggings. So comfie for decorating.









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## osenator




----------



## Muffy

Well I had to go back to the Docter today so I stopped at Home depot and bought tarps to put around a pop-up tent so I can start putting the scene together. Bought a small spot light...I need some of these but have no idea what kind to buy. Need some advice from my fellow haunters on what they use...Need white ones but also colored ones. Lights that will just shine on one thing and lights for the tombstones in the cemetery. Three more 50ft. extension cords. Swung through the Halloween stuff but already bought everything I wanted from here.

I could not help myself I had to go back to the Salvation Army store and buy some more of those costumes and material swags. Holy cow $15.00 and I came home with 2 huge bags of stuff. As I mentioned before these large pieces of material are almost like huge flags that hang from a stage ceiling. Beautiful colors and great designs. They decided not to sell stuff for 50% off today so I only got 25% off but she did sell me 3 huge bags that were full for $3.99 each, saved some good money on those, 10 - 15 pcs. in each bag. All I got in mind right now is using these for the Gypsy scene......will think about what I'm gonna do with the rest of them for next years sets. Beautiful earth tone panels for the Egyptian scene.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Went to the mall today and made a video about it.

You can view it on my blog: http://astortheundeadgamer.blogspot.com/

Or Youtube:


----------



## RottenReekie

Got this awesome mug today at Zehrs...they have lots of awesome scary stuff, but the prices are also scary, so waiting for lots of stuff to drop in price.


----------



## Muffy

Ran to Walmart to get a battery for the car....Joe did that and I went after a few groceries, slid over to the halloween aisles and picked up 4 costume wigs and 3 more masks for zombie stuff next year. At the last minute I decided to get some flowers so I bought 2 big mums, 2 small ones and 4 colored cabbages.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

A pumpkin roll at the local farmer's market famously known as Green Dragon, lovingly made by the Amish. I give this one a 5 out of 5!


----------



## leprikon

In my quest for more light and less cords I just got some of the ghostlight mini spotlights and budget flood led lights from halloweenfxprops.com

I really like the budget floods in blue, green and white. They're very bright! The red and amber are significantly dimmer though. I got some cheap AA battery packs off of amazon and wired them up. Housing can be made from pvc or just about any other kind tube that will fit them. The ghostlights would be perfect lighting for individual tombstones or particular things within a scene. They also have budget spotlights too, but they may or may not end up cheaper depending on the components you put with them.


----------



## Goog

We bought a few things of plastic chain. We use it and some shepherds hooks to make fence for our graveyard display every year. We also purchased an LED light from Home Depot that gives the appearance of flame and a strobe light that also plays sounds.


----------



## ironmaiden

Picked up this tombstone from Target. Not my favorite store but they do offer great, reasonably priced tombstones.
This is heavy and well made and about a quarter of the price of Grandin Road's offerings.


----------



## A Little Odd

ironmaiden said:


> Picked up this tombstone from Target. Not my favorite store but they do offer great, reasonably priced tombstones.
> This is heavy and well made and about a quarter of the price of Grandin Road's offerings.
> 
> 
> View attachment 356793


I got this one too...it is awesome


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## roach

Went to spirit tonight and got a 400watts fogger with the 20% coupon a timer thats going to be nice no more manual mode for me !! And the spirit spider web love that stuff !!


----------



## ironmaiden

A Little Odd said:


> I got this one too...it is awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Isn't it amazingly heavy and well made for the price? It's a steal


----------



## ironmaiden

Picked this up at BJ's Wholesale Club this week.
Large and well made and has a 6 hour timer (also posted about this in Deals & Coupons)


----------



## lilibat

The things you find on Target's website that aren't in stores. This arrived today.


----------



## Muffy

leprikon said:


> In my quest for more light and less cords I just got some of the ghostlight mini spotlights and budget flood led lights from halloweenfxprops.com
> 
> I really like the budget floods in blue, green and white. They're very bright! The red and amber are significantly dimmer though. I got some cheap AA battery packs off of amazon and wired them up. Housing can be made from pvc or just about any other kind tube that will fit them. The ghostlights would be perfect lighting for individual tombstones or particular things within a scene. They also have budget spotlights too, but they may or may not end up cheaper depending on the components you put with them.


Thanks for that advice!


----------



## JLWII2000

And so it begins! I got a Stay Puft for $121 at Lowes. Normally, they're $200 but with a sale and a military discount I got a pretty decent price. This guy is huge... 13 feet tall!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

JLWII2000, LOL as I remember you had a smaller version and commented on the size of this one when photos of it first emerged on the Lowes thread. Stay-Puft looks great!!! I love him!!! I just recall him up on that roof in the first Ghost Busters movie and remember how tall and looming overhead of everyone he was. This Lowes guy lives up to the movie version in my mind. Glad your store still had one to pick up at a good price. How good is his tethering? I really would love to pick him up but he doesn't fit any theme I have planned out and don't really have a good place to put him...but envious all the same!


----------



## JLWII2000

Ghost of Spookie said:


> JLWII2000, LOL as I remember you had a smaller version and commented on the size of this one when photos of it first emerged on the Lowes thread. Stay-Puft looks great!!! I love him!!! I just recall him up on that roof in the first Ghost Busters movie and remember how tall and looming overhead of everyone he was. This Lowes guy lives up to the movie version in my mind. Glad your store still had one to pick up at a good price. How good is his tethering? I really would love to pick him up but he doesn't fit any theme I have planned out and don't really have a good place to put him...but envious all the same!


Tethering is excellent. Two nylon cords per side and foot hold downs that you can cork screw into the ground on one side and push the fan base into the ground with four large straight metal pieces on the other foot. It was windy as heck and he didn't budge much.


----------



## LaBruja

Paul Melniczek said:


> A pumpkin roll at the local farmer's market famously known as Green Dragon, lovingly made by the Amish. I give this one a 5 out of 5!


I havent been to the Green Dragon in YEARS do they still have antiques/collectibles/flea market vendors set up outside? Is that every Fri or a once a month deal??


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Sadly, a new crouching cat inflatable. Kitty has a serious stomach ache and requires surgery. In other words, the fan in the blower is jammed, probably by a bit of stick. Of course, the blower is designed to be difficult for mere amateurs to open. The set of torx screwdrivers should arrive tomorrow, but just in case the operation is not a success (the slots in the screws look awfully shallow, more like rivets), I bought Felix at Home Depot. Honestly, I don't like Felix nearly as much; he just doesn't have Kitty's ever-so-slightly creepy edge. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...lack-Cat-with-Projection-Eyes-20244/206771211


----------



## RCIAG

JLWII2000 said:


> And so it begins! I got a Stay Puft for $121 at Lowes. Normally, they're $200 but with a sale and a military discount I got a pretty decent price. This guy is huge... 13 feet tall!
> 
> View attachment 357145


HUGE is an understatement!!

Love that one! I'm not even a huge Ghostbusters fan nor have I ever done that as a theme but I kinda wanna buy it just cuz.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Great deal!


----------



## Stephasaurus

With my husband's (reluctant) blessing, I did manage to get a Spirit of Halloween werewolf last Saturday! He's a difficult prop to find in the box here in the Atlanta area. I had a 20% coupon which helped: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-7mLwcidlw But we were real busy this past weekend, so I haven't had a chance to build him and make a test run yet.

And yesterday I picked up some extra Gemmy Fire and Ice lights and another strobe as well. Compared to last year, I'm toning things down a little. Well, if you can call buying a werewolf toning down


----------



## grandma lise

These arrived today. So happy...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

grandma lise said:


> These arrived today. So happy...
> 
> View attachment 362154


grandma lise those are so cute! If I collected figurines (no room to even start) I would buy those in a second. I will ask where you got them from though .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stephasaurus said:


> With my husband's (reluctant) blessing, I did manage to get a Spirit of Halloween werewolf last Saturday! He's a difficult prop to find in the box here in the Atlanta area. I had a 20% coupon which helped: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-7mLwcidlw But we were real busy this past weekend, so I haven't had a chance to build him and make a test run yet.
> 
> And yesterday I picked up some extra Gemmy Fire and Ice lights and another strobe as well. Compared to last year, I'm toning things down a little. Well, if you can call buying a werewolf toning down



Nice! I was only in Spirit once this year to pick up something I needed, and well left with a roaming little clown that was not planned, but I couldn't help but notice that werewolf when I was in there. He is HUGE and impressive. Definitely see some younger kids being intimidated by him. Hope everything works out once you get him assembled. I was thinking that if he was placed around a corner and kids were walking that way even big kids would get startled when they turned and saw him. I know I would.


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> grandma lise those are so cute! If I collected figurines (no room to even start) I would buy those in a second. I will ask where you got them from though .


Not Grandma Lise, but I'm guessing those are Boney Bunch from Yankee Candle.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RCIAG said:


> Not Grandma Lise, but I'm guessing those are Boney Bunch from Yankee Candle.


they are Boney BUnch and Mr Bones pieces from Yankee Candle and are only available thru ebay or a private seller now.


----------



## grandma lise

Ghost of Spookie,

RCIAG's a good guesser. "Bonecula" is from the 2011 "The Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends" collection, and the band members are from the 2010 "The Ultimate AfterLife Party" collection - ( https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/ms.c.eJw9z0sSwCAIA9AbdYAgn~;tfrIpNNy7eBIKqgkzr6BRV9UcHIBeEoJkHDCDUCkRWG6FloPIDM58dFT~;0JLwI6EmkEpZNwhYhFgTu2YTdeEbAWqvbYmzBTcifQOdZGiUf~_H73UoCfc~_sBZa0jZsR5mPvcYd0vty89ZQ~-~-.bps.a.350205448391207.78263.346309492114136/1103772969701114/?type=3&theater ) - though neither were sold in Yankee Candle stores. As wickedwillingwench stated, they're hard to find, but are sometimes listed on Ebay. I believe they were designed by Mark Cook who also designed the Yankee Candle "Boney Bunch" collection. I love them.


----------



## amuck amuck

grandma lise said:


> These arrived today. So happy...
> 
> View attachment 362154


grandma lise I would love to own the after life figures. Kick myself for not buying them before they got so expensive on E bay. I do own Bonecula and like to display him with the Boney Mr and Mrs Frankenstein. I like the old universal monsters. Wish BB had done some sort of Creature from the Black Lagoon maybe a Boney monster holding a girl boney in a swim suit.


----------



## Cali Specter

Not really a find or buy, but I thought it would be a cool post! You know Halloween is near when the neighbors down the street have this 6ft Jack-O-Lantern flying high!


----------



## Stephasaurus

grandma lise said:


> These arrived today. So happy...
> 
> View attachment 362154



Aw, those are so cute! I love the coloring.


----------



## Stephasaurus

It's funny, but my husband thinks we should set Wolfy up right behind the front door when folks answer, even though he also thinks Wolfy's a scary prop! Personally, I think that would be way too startling. I'm opting for our bushes outside a little distance away from the front door with a light on him, so he's not so intimidating. I may equip him with a louder speaker, though.


----------



## RCIAG

Where does the candle go in that one holding the squeeze box?


----------



## Muffy

Today I called Grandin Road to check and make sure they were still going to ship my gypsy sign. She had good news>>>its on its way! Well they had a 50% off sale going on so I ordered the skeleton dogs. Got Sasha & Spike for 50% off and the already marked down Shadow for 50% off of $35.00. So I made out good.


----------



## Cali Specter

Picked up my Sockit Box 285 box today. We're anticipating rain in the next couple of days. It's a bit smaller than what I expected but does the job. I needed it to cover my controller, trigger, and solenoid. With the 285, it is kind of tight if your putting in a multi plug surge protector. If I had to do it all over again I'd go with the bigger Sockit Box 330


----------



## Clown

Found a free CSI Blood Splatter Mannequin and turned her into a prop for the lawn


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

I bought four little Dia de los Muertos plates from World Market. Just gonna use them as dessert plates and such.


----------



## mb24

I ordered this awesome pin from the Creepy Company and it's called a Fortune Teller pin. It starts off black but when you rub the "crystal ball" it reveals a Ben Cooper mask! I love this piece! There are over 30 different masks !


----------



## LadyRohan

I don't typically spend this much on a prop but I received a special by email so it wasn't too bad and I will get it by Halloween and it's animated.


----------



## mantisLJD

I went to Party City and bought this mask and these gloves. I used a coupon and saved $10!


----------



## Andretti

I got the call from my local Spirit Halloween store about an hour ago. I guess that some kids had been in the owner's store and had tore some crap up...so he decided all of his display's were coming down. 

I had put my name in on a list for those tree's they have in their store, so I got first crack at both the ones there...so when I got the call, I immediately went up there and paid for them and brought them both home. Totally stoked


----------



## zo6marlene

Andretti said:


> I got the call from my local Spirit Halloween store about an hour ago. I guess that some kids had been in the owner's store and had tore some crap up...so he decided all of his display's were coming down.
> 
> I had put my name in on a list for those tree's they have in their store, so I got first crack at both the ones there...so when I got the call, I immediately went up there and paid for them and brought them both home. Totally stoked


How awesome is that! Congratulations!


----------



## Forhekset

mb24 said:


> I ordered this awesome pin from the Creepy Company and it's called a Fortune Teller pin. It starts off black but when you rub the "crystal ball" it reveals a Ben Cooper mask! I love this piece! There are over 30 different masks !
> 
> View attachment 366114


Those are cool. I got the Lake Carver pin & sticker set plus a couple of other pins from Cavity Colors last week. I tried to get the Crypt Carver as well, but it sold out in about a half hour (and the Lake Carver sold out shortly after).


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I got the pair of trees too! I'm am so happy!


----------



## Andretti

*Columns too!*

So round two!! When I got my tree's the other day, the owner said that he had some other stuff, but it was all 'spoken for'. As I was leaving with my trees, I made a comment that there definitely was some stuff left that I'd really be interested in if some of the spoken stuff fell through.....so yesterday, I'm at work and my phone goes off...and lo and behold, its the store owner again, saying, any of that stuff you want, its yours. come and get it. I about panicked, because I was at work and wouldnt be able to come by until the next day, but he said "no problem, see you then...." . 

So, I just got home with these too: 


























So, I now have three tall columns and two short ones too! Man, what a friggin deal!! I actually still have a very good shot at even one more thing too....but I wont find out about that for a few more days.

Andretti


----------



## Forhekset

Good haul Andretti, congrats!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love your new "props" Andretti. I'd love to have the trees especially if I had the room.

My pair of Gemmy Fire and Ice multi-colored spots arrived today. I missed out on them a few years back and really still wanted them. Found them on eBay for a decent price (which included shipping). Arrived today directly mailed from Walmart! So my eBay seller, who it turns out is from overseas, had them drop shipped to me more or less I guess. Kind of a shock since I thought Walmart had sold out of them a while back but they seem to be in stock now. Had a I known I could have ordered directly from Walmart and picked up from my store and saved $10. What I paid for was pretty close to Walmart's price plus shipping so the ebay price wasn't really that bad but still threw me when I saw the Walmart packaging. Oh well. SH carried them too, online only, but Walmart's pricing at 16.88 was still the best I found this year. A number of Gemmy's other spotlights are currently in stock at Walmart so heads up if you guys need any still.

And while not as great as the SH trees and columns, I got a offer from HD with $10 off $100+ order in my email today if I ordered online and picked up in-store; and I noticed that the Reanimated monster had been reduced to $104.30 which was just enough to then use the $10 off on it. Couldn't buy him to pick up at my local HD so will have to drive to a nearby location to get him where he was instock, but that's ok. I've gone back and forth on him and was going to skip him, so this was just the push I guess to jump. Besides with rain expected here Sunday and Halloween Monday still, my plans have had to change yet again due to our lack of covered space to set up (about 1 in 5 years we get rain so guess this is the year). Looks like a very small mad lab might be all I can do this year. Last year we did a brain research center so some of the same stuff can be reused for this quickie lab which will be helpful in pulling something totally different together at this late date from what I was going to do. Call it "Going with the flow of the rain" approach. And now I'm pretty much set to go for next year unless it rains again! I really did want to use my HD horse in the worst way this year. Maybe I'll set him up with the CVS HH in an upstairs bedroom window looking out at the ToTers.


----------



## Windborn

Followup to the remote robot I got at a yard sale - it is now Troll Baby!!


----------



## Haunted jan

Just bought, led balloon lights. Not just for balloons though. You can place these bright led beauties anywhere you need a glow of light. I've brough 2 packs of 25. Glue a bit of fabric on them to change the colour. Easy, go anywhere lights. Some of these are waterproof, so could place them in flowers, or vases. Cheap as chips as we say in the uk.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Didn't _technically_ buy it today, but I finally got it in the mail. Two years was worth the wait!!! I'm number 67


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Didn't _technically_ buy it today, but I finally got it in the mail. Two years was worth the wait!!! I'm number 67

View attachment 388770


----------



## Renfield

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Didn't _technically_ buy it today, but I finally got it in the mail. Two years was worth the wait!!! I'm number 67
> 
> View attachment 388770


OMG I am soooooo jelly right now!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I ended up buying Gemmy's Lightshow moving eye pathway marker set at HomeDepot at 50% off. When I saw them all I could think of was someone's post and video of them here from a while back when they first came out; and how we all we laughing about them. I searched in seemingly a million ways to find that post but no luck. I think I will figure out a use for them--incorporating them into my car somehow--either on top or maybe inside and make the car resemble one of those talking cars in the old Chevron commercials or in the "Cars" animated movie. The eyes are kind of corny and I wouldn't pay full price for them but for half-off made the jump. They're battery operated so no worries about running power to them.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I didn't buy any because i have a few but Home Depot has ( whats left anyway) the Gemmy Fire and Ice and other spot lights , light show lights for $2.49 , my store still had the orange/red, green/orange, purple/orange, phantasam and the Time Tunnel ( lol not sure thats what it's called at all). all for less than 3 bucks, thats crazy.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Renfield said:


> OMG I am soooooo jelly right now!!!!


There's still hope! I don't think they sell them on the kickstarter/gofundme/whatever it was anymore, but I saw one for sale (ebay I think?)... Twice the price though. This was $80, but the one I was was between $117-150. I highly recommend it though, it's fabulous


----------



## Forhekset

I finally bit the bullet and bought a set of 3 Halloween III masks after looking at them for a couple of years. These are the newer ones by Trick or Treat Studios. I'm not a mask collector or any sort of expert, but the quality seems really nice. 

(The picture below isn't mine, but the eBay seller's I bought them from)









Also, my big Frankie mask from Retro-a-go-go finally got here a couple of weeks ago, and it's HUGE. Really happy with it.


----------



## creepymagic

Its been one week since Halloween so this is my final stash from the after Halloween sales. I promised myself I would not get any Spirit stuff but one of the stores was nice enough to give me a roll of their background material for a small donation to their charity (you can see the small roll upper left which they gave free, the big roll is below it in a 4' brown box). The background will come in handy as its not as flimsy or transparent as the scene setters. Michaels had 80% off their items so we bought a couple of those expensive wreaths they sell which made my wife happy. We found a nice looking animatronic at Halloween city that we got for 60% off (damaged shoe, no big deal). Other than that I thought many of the stores did not have much of a selection available, we got a few items from Walmart, a few from Target, and a few items from CVS but not much was really available in those stores. 

The mailbox was from Home Goods for about 75% off and was the last thing we purchased, but we are unsure what to do with it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's a Cool Mailbox! 

I saw that the Gemmy Lightshow moving eyes that I *just* bought yesterday online on Home Depot's site got marked down 50% this morning and surprisingly HD Online will price match within 30 days if you *ordered online AND* it was *shipped to the store for pick up, *so they adjusted my invoice to reflect today's price. This is very different from ordering online and getting stock reserved for you from a store that you pick it up at and a critical point. Cool, only a few dollars in the case of my moving eyes; but by calling I learned something about their online store policy I don't think I knew. I did know that the HD Stores and HD Online have separate inventory from each other and account for things differently. Found this out when talking to online customer service when the Skeleton Horse had just come out. 

So keep this price matching policy in mind for next year should it save you some money when things start to go on sale online. Kind of surprised they do this for seasonal mdse but they do. I guess online feels lucky you placed the order with them and went to the trouble of picking up at a store when you could have gone shopping elsewhere but who knows. Left me feeling good about shopping there.


----------



## Haunt808

Well I seen SOMEBODYS post on here an went straight to the Home Depot and picked up some awesome deals before they closed for the night. I still have many more left because it wouldn't fit in my truck. Also went to wal mart and got a couple wagons full and went to target and Kmart and then I walked into spirit and met the owner so they sold me the whole hotel set up and the clock tower set up and the 2 trees Im so ready for next year ... I still gotta put all this stuff away lol... Good thing I have a new 40ft container because my first one is all full to the rim lol...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I took advantage of the recent BuyCostume sale I mentioned earlier and my items just arrived. It does pay to sign up for their emails and I almost missed out on noticing this one. 

So far everything looks Great. I've had very good luck with things I've bought from them over the years. Everything was only $5 (except for the pig noses which I were 1.99 each) and I got 10% off on top of that and shipping for everything was only 6.99 (I upgraded $1 to get it by UPS instead of what probably would have been UPS/SurePost). 

Looked at these same items today on their website while checking on delivery status and they've gone back up in price. 

It's possible they will be doing a sale for Black Friday/Cyber Monday so watch your emails if you sign up for them.


MONDAY MORNING UPDATE: Taking a quick look at these costumes by Dream Weaver and very impressed. More like buying clothing than seasonal halloween with respect to the quality of material and detailing like stitching and finished seams etc. if you know what I mean. Costumes you could buy and feel good wearing for sure. I'm also liking the ram mask but haven't removed from the packaging and filled out yet. Great paint color for the eye. Very spooky IMO.


----------



## roach

Just got the Atmost Fear digital clips of Fear the Reaper - Window/Hollusion/Wall/TV and Funny Faces - Pumpkin Prop at 33% off black Friday deal


----------



## Forhekset

Heads up for anyone thinking about the large Vac-Tastic Plastic Masks from Retro-a-Go-Go: they're currently having a buy 2 items, get 1 free sale through the 27th, and it extends to the masks too. I'm considering buying another 3 myself to go with the Frankie.

http://www.retroagogo.com/categories/retro-decor/vac-tastic-plastic/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have 3 in-progress themes for upcoming haunts that got postponed midstream but are still very much alive and slowly being worked on at this point (monster movie drive-in, haunted submarine excursion, Hocus Pocus PI office murder scene). Yesterday received one of my two $5 banners from Stumps cyber Monday sale (second one fell out of the damaged box somewhere during shipping so need to get it replaced still ). 

For the Monster Drive In:









For the PI office (thought it was reminiscent of those late night ads you see on TV for bail bonds etc., white text is more readable at banner size):









This weekend took advantage of Harbor Freights' Friends and Family coupon with my husband and over 2 days picked up 4 of their EVA foam roll mats to use inside my submarine haunt. Industrial gray and slip resistant. The mats are 2 ft wide by 6 ft long so think 24 ft should cover the length of the 3 sections of the vessel.


----------



## Rigormortor

My wife grabbed the last of the Pumpkin stuff this weekend and Bath and Bodyworks..... hope all we bought this season
lasts me all year long.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Rigormortor said:


> My wife grabbed the last of the Pumpkin stuff this weekend and Bath and Bodyworks..... hope all we bought this season
> lasts me all year long.
> 
> View attachment 396466


Oh my goodness, the other day when they had that super-mega sale ($8.50 3-wick candles _whaaaat_?!), I grabbed everything pumpkin/fall in sight! I should be set until next year, but I go through them pretty fast so we'll see how long they last.


----------



## Rigormortor

Yes me and the Mrs went to that sale and there was like nothing left from the Halloween scents. It was all set up for Xmas
of course. So we grabbed a ton of stuff. Next year im grabbing much more.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Same here, slim pickings. there were two fall scents (a couple candles of each) and a few candle holders. I grabben them both.


----------



## natman706

Got this in the mail the other day. I've wanted this for quite some time. I remember this from my childhood in the 90's. Fun world made a lot of cool things back then. I was very happy to find one.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Rigormortor said:


> My wife grabbed the last of the Pumpkin stuff this weekend and Bath and Bodyworks..... hope all we bought this season
> lasts me all year long.
> 
> View attachment 396466


That would have me set too ♥ your wife must love you at least a little  I would have kept it for my self


----------



## Rigormortor

moonwitchkitty said:


> That would have me set too ♥ your wife must love you at least a little  I would have kept it for my self



Yes all the pumpkin stuff is mine. She doesn't care for it much.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

I found these under the tree from my Daughter, skull glasses and stone coasters.


----------



## CrystalRose

My husband got me this for Christmas. Center stone is moissanite,accent stones are white topaz. He even got a matching band for it so I can wear it as a wedding set when I want. I LOVE IT!  I literally squealed out loud when I saw it lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CrystalRose that's is really beautiful and unique! Love it. Nice present.


Hey, came here to let people know that Target has started their sale on Storage Totes. Looks like 20% off in xmas colors and non-xmas, all different sizes. Figure January is probably "clean and organize month" so might be more sales on it next week. We're using this week home to do some organizing with the halloween stuff we haven't yet "found a home for"  so will use the sale to get a jump on that. BTW online they have an offer -- buy $25 in select storage/organization items and get $5 off with code STORAGE with online orders for pick up in store only. You get it also with their cartwheel app I believe. Expires 12/31 at 11:59pm PT.

Don't forget to take out batteries from props BTW!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up some of the Target Sterilite 56 qt containers tonight. Clear with lid (ended up with white). Even before a $5 off $25 sale purchase thought it was a good deal at $4 a box (HD was $6 something for same). The 56 qt is a pretty good size. 

Hubby refuses to buy any more of the body-size "coffin boxes on wheels" that we already have a few of as he says they get too heavy. Great size for some skeletons and larger body parts. Thought Target also has a good price on the super large containers as well.


----------



## CrystalRose

Ghost of Spookie said:


> CrystalRose that's is really beautiful and unique! Love it. Nice present.
> 
> 
> Hey, came here to let people know that Target has started their sale on Storage Totes. Looks like 20% off in xmas colors and non-xmas, all different sizes. Figure January is probably "clean and organize month" so might be more sales on it next week. We're using this week home to do some organizing with the halloween stuff we haven't yet "found a home for"  so will use the sale to get a jump on that. BTW online they have an offer -- buy $25 in select storage/organization items and get $5 off with code STORAGE with online orders for pick up in store only. You get it also with their cartwheel app I believe. Expires 12/31 at 11:59pm PT.
> 
> Don't forget to take out batteries from props BTW!


Thank you! I am still in awe over it.  

Will check Target later today for the storage totes. I can always use more. Seems like I never have enough of them.


----------



## Chewbacca

I was in Home Depot last night and saw that they had the WindowFX projectors on sale for 50% off so I picked one up for use next Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's cool Chewbacca. Thanks for the heads up. Haven't been in HD since right after halloween. I go back and forth about picking one of these guys up. I did look online and they haven't marked the WindowFX projectors down there. But I did see that most of the Gemmy Lightshow lights are online at 50% off. Interestingly their Home Accent Holiday (also Gemmy mfgrd) solid spots are still regular price. At some point those should get marked down for clearance too (in-store and online).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Was out running errands today and remembered Chewbacca's post last week about the clearance at HD so took a chance stopping at one I was passing on my way home (SF, Calif South Bay MH location). Glad I did. This store had more than 2 dozen of the WindowFX units! At 50% off ** (34.50) decided to pick up 2 of them since we have 2-3 good windows from the street to project on. With our new LED streetlights I know it will be dark enough for these to do a decent job now. 










And at 75% off now, the store had a more limited selection of Holiday Decor items which included Gemmy Lightshow lighting of different kinds. This store only had one single kaleidoscope spotlight left but had quite a few of those gutter hanger versions. Didn't see any solid Home Accent Holiday (HD branded Gemmy spots) on the shelf. I noticed about a half dozen of the the Lightshow countdown clock projectors and even though it says Christmas on the display decided for 12.49 I probably could mask the text from being projected and just project the clock portion on custom Halloween signage. If not, not a big expenditure. But sure I can make something work. 

















While deciding on the countdown clock, another guy came over and said that he had been to two other locations (Gilroy and a SJ store). He was picking up one of the WindowFX units too and pretty sure he said the 2 locations he went to didn't have any of them left.


1/4/16 ** The WindowFX units rang up at 75% off too (17.50) which I hadn't realized until this morning. Stopped in today and they only had about a dozen units or so left.

1/5/16 ** stopped in to this location after coffee this a.m. and all the projectors were gone. Knew they would fly off the shelf at that price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haven't been into Lowes recently, but they have their Gemmy Lightshow lighting at 50% off at Lowes.com. Solid colors and many of their Kaleidoscope varieties.


----------



## roach

I was at home depot last night and got 2 led lights for 5$ each they are indentical to the one I got at spirit for 29$ so pretty happy about that deal


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Roach, they are made by Gemmy for Home Depot under their own branding, so yes exactly the same. My store didn't have any left this year but I bought some last year on clearance. These are only ON when plugged in so on the cheaper end of features. Noticed the Spirit ones now have switches and the Orange solid spots I bought from Spirit last year had a switch and went from solid to short-circuit to strobe. Even without all the bells and whistles of the newer and more expensive ones they are a great buy with nice deep color and perfect for many setups.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW Lowes has most of their lights on sale now at 75% off. Those constant solid lights that HD has but under the Gemmy Lightshow brand at Lowes are now only $3.25. Red, Green, Blue and White solid (no switch for solid/short circuit/strobe). Now in general is the BEST time to pick up lights for your cemeteries etc.

https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=gemmy+lights


----------



## doto

Roach,

I was at Home Depot 3 days ago and they hadn't marked them down yet....good to know the CDN HD are not too far behind now.


----------



## BlueFrog

I've mostly been laying low and downsizing rather than upsizing the Halloween haul, but couldn't resist this incredibly heavy basalt mortar for $4 at GW. I'm olanning a necromancer's table full of primitive, natural items and I think it will fit in beautifully. One of the guys from the back room said the pestle had arrived broken and they'd already thrown it away. :argh: All my live-action Muppet wants to know is whether he gets to eat the things I make inside. 

Is there a 2017 thrift store finds thread yet? Didn't want to start one if it exists and these old eyes just missed it.


----------



## punkineater

Glad to see you back posting, BF! Your little munchkin is adorable


----------



## RCIAG

I got my Creature From the Black Lagoon Gravewalker for Christmas!!

The thing is HUGE! It's made of foam but it's heavier than you'd think. The arms detach but you can't tell once it's all together. It's got great detail too. The eyes are plastic but pretty realistic looking. One claw has a flat back since I guess it's supposed to go on a wall. Mine will go over our pond, I just need to figureout how.

The ONLY thing I found wrong with it is there's a bit of overpaint of pink from the lips that goes onto the upper lip where it shouldn't be but that can fixed pretty easily.

Here he is trying to pet Augie.



He thinks Augie might taste good too.


----------



## RCIAG

It looks so much better than those pictures. He's pretty realistically sized too. We have a king sized bed & he took up half of it when I had him at the top of the bed.


----------



## ooojen

He looks great! If he's even better in person-- awesome! I bet he'll really enhance the pool. 
That's an excellent Christmas gift!


----------



## RCIAG

He really is pretty cool & I fully didn't expect him to be so big. He really is "life sized."


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

roach said:


> I was at home depot last night and got 2 led lights for 5$ each they are indentical to the one I got at spirit for 29$ so pretty happy about that deal


We stopped into HD today after lunch and found the same Home Accents Holiday spots in Green, Blue and Purple but for 3.74. They also had a different version -- Multicolor for 4.24. I picked up the 4 blues they had and was really happy to find them. Seemed like everywhere I looked the blue were gone, even the ones on Lowes.com that I ordered got cancelled due to being out of stock. Lowe's actually called me to tell me. Blue was one color that I was really lacking and I've wanted for my cemetery lighting. I should have picked up and looked at the multi colored version packing when I was there. Wondering now if it was a rotating color or selectable color. Also don't recall anyone mentioning the HD purple spots. Was tempted but passed. Anyone buy those and give a review of the color?



BTW for any _SF Bay Peninsula haunters, this is what I saw at the Sunnyvale store_. There was a small section of xmas in the main cashier aisle but I found a huge stocking of all kinds of xmas lighting way to the right in the store near the cleaning supplies. The photos are examples of what I saw. I did purchase the 4 blue Home Accents Holiday spots so those are gone. They had a decent quantity of the Lightshow Projection Swirl and Kaleidoscope lights, 4.99. If you are interested in any of these I'd brave the rain Sunday and head there. The clearance took up quite a bit of shelf space on 2 sides so imagine they might be wanting to restock that area with other stuff soon. Only one of the Applights was left.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If anyone is looking for Gemmy's Short Circuit bulb, noticed that Walmart has them marked down to 5.23. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Short-Circuit-Bulb/53082466

Also surprised to find Walmart selling what I bought as an LED string light device called "String-it". https://www.walmart.com/ip/Generic-WK639738-Rock-Your-Room-Lighting-Show-Lamp-Blue/35597093 17.71. I used one of these in our Brain Research Lab a few years back. Here's a few photos from that night. It's a cool light and kids like to watch it. You can manipulate the string into a number of different positions so the pattern changes. Lots of settings for speed as well and really mesmerizing to watch.































This is a video of what looks like an older model of it but you'll get a good idea of what you can make it do. Makes for a great addition to one's mad lab. I bought mine years ago off QVC and the manufacture sold it for a while and then discontinued it. It was hard to find on eBay so anyone looking for one, this Walmart listing is probably your best chance and price to get one. It's the exact same model as in my photos above.


----------



## boo who?

Three light-up foam jacks followed me home from Goodwill today. $1.49 each! Got moving projector lights and LED spots at Big Lots- $5 & $4.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

great haul ♥ Love the creature


----------



## Mayzshon

Got this at a thrift store today


----------



## jdubbya

Scored 8 rolls of jute netting and a neat wooden bowl from another haunter selling off some things. These will see good use in our witch house this year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I'm such a nerd. I squealed when I got my box in. Godzilla is one of my absolute favorite monsters


----------



## Cloe

moonwitchkitty said:


> I'm such a nerd. I squealed when I got my box in. Godzilla is one of my absolute favorite monsters


LOL You're never too old to get excited over new toys.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The're the old vintage style Monsters. Re released in 2000 originally made in the 60s. I found them cheap on Ebay. now I need to find a Rodan and a Mothera


----------



## Saki.Girl

I ordered this yesterday can not wait to get it.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Wow Saki Girl very cool you must post photos of the real thing when it arrives.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Stringy_Jack said:


> Wow Saki Girl very cool you must post photos of the real thing when it arrives.


I sure will


----------



## Cloe

That clock is awesome, Saki. It looks highly detailed in the picture. Is this from Bradford Exchange? I've always wanted the NBC one they have there but this one is just as cool. I grew up watching the Munsters and can't wait to see it when you get it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cloe said:


> That clock is awesome, Saki. It looks highly detailed in the picture. Is this from Bradford Exchange? I've always wanted the NBC one they have there but this one is just as cool. I grew up watching the Munsters and can't wait to see it when you get it.


Yaaa that is where I got it from. Should be here next week


----------



## spookydave

Sweet clock Saki Girl! A word to the wise, be really careful taking it out of the box, they really pack it well, maybe too well, i 

I have the NBC clock and it seems something breaks off every time I took it out...Or maybe it's just me,LOL


----------



## RCIAG

I have heard that a lot of people here have had issues with that NBC clock.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/produ...christmas-cuckoo-clock-bradford-exchange.html

I hope the Munsters one fares better.


----------



## Shadowbat

I placed my order today for a Distortions alien prop. I'm having it custom painted with a green wash. We're doing a 50's SyFi for our entrance room for the haunt this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

spookydave said:


> Sweet clock Saki Girl! A word to the wise, be really careful taking it out of the box, they really pack it well, maybe too well, i
> 
> I have the NBC clock and it seems something breaks off every time I took it out...Or maybe it's just me,LOL


thanks for the heads up 
looks like it will be delivered next Wednesday


----------



## halloween71

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252720449502?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
got her and love her.


----------



## GreenScienceBoy

*Flea market finds 02/19/17*

Yesterday I went to the flea market and got these 2 tabletop animatronics for $5! A witch made by Magic Power and she pulls off her head just like my life size Heads Up Harry. And a purple night crawler made by Gemmy which I have wanted since he came out! The night crawler's wheels move but he does not crawl around of the floor.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

best thing i got last week was personal photos at Disneyworld that are lenticular of me and dh. They are just so cool.


----------



## Grrlgoyle

wickedwillingwench said:


> best thing i got last week was personal photos at Disneyworld that are lenticular of me and dh. They are just so cool.


I had to go look up "lenticular". Glad I know that word now. So that sounds really neat! Do your photos show you two shifting, or 3D, or changing into something scary or what?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Grrlgoyle said:


> I had to go look up "lenticular". Glad I know that word now. So that sounds really neat! Do your photos show you two shifting, or 3D, or changing into something scary or what?


 i overcame my laziness and attached them.


----------



## amylw1

today i took my son to the pancake tossing & craft afterrnoon run by local food bank (free except a tin or packet donation) and there is a charity/2nd hand shop next door. we went in and I found a lovely glass bottle, quite small and it had a metal heart shaped topper and fake crystals on it - lil man says (at top of his voice) " that would make a lovely love potion bottle to go on your witch shelf" i had to smile and agree.


----------



## RCIAG

Those lenticular pics are awesome!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RCIAG said:


> Those lenticular pics are awesome!!


yep yep...i was thrilled to find that they make them. <3 i can't wait to frame and hang them with my Countess.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I bought a vintage hanging funeral parlor lamp for $25 today which was used in an parlor in Orem Utah. It needs some TLC like a good cleaning and a new inter lamp shade but, the lamp itself and the main shade are in good shape and are just beautiful. This is going to be one fun project and will not be a Halloween prop but will go in my home.


----------



## Grrlgoyle

wickedwillingwench said:


> i overcame my laziness and attached them.


Yes, those are Fantastic!


----------



## jdubbya

Our two new witch masks arrived today. They are from DSS (formerly Dark Side Studios). Paul did a fantastic job on the paint, detail, hair, everything!


----------



## LeaLo

I had a 8 foot picture of an alligator printed on a canvas poster. Cost $20 (I'm currently in Malaysia which is cheap for this sort of thing). Now I have to figure out what to do with it...Not scary enough to just hang. I'm thinking about cutting him out and I might put him on the 'Cajun Cannibal Cafe' table as something to eat off of. Doing a swamp/bayou theme this year but not sure how I'm going to go about it yet. Looking for all ideas.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

You never know what kind of stuff ends up in the trash at work...(and a little project I'm working on on top). First piece for the new shop. 










For those wondering what the heck it is since the cell phone didn't picture it well, here's new ones:

http://www.engineersupply.com/light-tables-drafting.aspx


----------



## A Little Odd

UnOrthodOx said:


> You never know what kind of stuff ends up in the trash at work...(and a little project I'm working on on top). First piece for the new shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering what the heck it is since the cell phone didn't picture it well, here's new ones:
> 
> http://www.engineersupply.com/light-tables-drafting.aspx


Very cool. My husband works for a company that makes windshield wipers motors but he isn't allowed to take anything out of the trash. It kills me to see all those small motors with just cosmetic issues thrown out.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset

Someone threw out a perfectly good light table? Nice find.


----------



## Shadowbat

My alien arrived from Distortions.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Forhekset said:


> Someone threw out a perfectly good light table? Nice find.


Yeah, they're updating the entire building, buying all new. "This 80s tech stuff needs to go." A lot of it is just too big to save. Massive drill presses, table saws, radial arm saws, etc that each would fill my entire garage. 

Projectors will be going out the door soon. None of them have HDMI inputs, so are "worthless".


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Shadowbat, I love your new alien friend. I agree the green color is very nice. I hope to see some pics of him in use once you get started. I'm intrigued by an alien theme.


----------



## shammus

Picked up a vintage Blow Mold I had been wanting for my collection...


----------



## Stringy_Jack

shammus said:


> Picked up a vintage Blow Mold I had been wanting for my collection...
> 
> View attachment 403770


Damn I love that one, hope to find one someday.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i plan our annual pilgrimage to one of the Disneys for the fall and found these darlings on etsy.


----------



## McBernes

It was a great day for a trip to Goodwill! We got two light up jols, two foam skulls, a big Frankenstein's Monster pail, a cosmotology head named Daisy, and a spider tot bag that had an Ugly Doll named Ice Bat and a string pull spider in it all for $13!
And to top it off our first pose n stay skelly was waiting for us on our porch when we got home!


----------



## BlueFrog

I've probably raved about the wares of Etsy seller "FetalReproductions" before, but here's another plug anyway. I bought a flawed but full-sized casting of conjoined twins that arrived today, and I love it. If you want your babies in jars to be extra realistic, it's worth checking out. Most are printed at a percentage of real size but you can request prints at full size on at least some of them. Even though mine was printed at the wrong resolution, it's still highly detailed and would be worth the effort to sand down the ridges and painted for full realism. 

This is the model I purchased:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/275602216/new-36-week-human-conjoined-twins-dalias?ref=related-1

Be aware that mine has a flat back, which may or may not be part of why it was considered a second. If that's a deal killer on any of the models, be sure to ask in advance


----------



## spookydave

bluefrog, that is friggen creepy!


----------



## Barbie K

I ordered the lighted pumpkin with skulls (been wanting this for 2 years) finally got it on sale and I also got a lit halloween tree for $7 from Country Door.

http://www.countrydoor.com/Home-Dec...d-split-pumpkin-with-skulls.pro?omSource=SLI&

http://www.countrydoor.com/Seasonal/Halloween/purple-lit-halloween-tree.pro?omSource=SLI&


----------



## RCIAG

I have that pumpkin & love it. I think mine made a horrid noise too but I just cut the sound wire.


----------



## amuck amuck

wickedwillingwench said:


> i plan our annual pilgrimage to one of the Disneys for the fall and found these darlings on etsy.
> View attachment 404010
> View attachment 404018


Are Mickey and Minnie pins? I am going to Disney World for the Halloween Party in October and think these would be nice to wear if they are pins. What esty seller were they from. Thanks for any info.


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up a neat cage, a wrought iron easel that we'll use to hold a spell book, and some color changing led tea lights. All from Michaels.


----------



## Saki.Girl

jdubbya said:


> Picked up a neat cage, a wrought iron easel that we'll use to hold a spell book, and some color changing led tea lights. All from Michaels.


love the birdcage


----------



## jdubbya

Saki.Girl said:


> love the birdcage


Thanks. I thinjk it was like $10.00 or somewhere close. I'll put a bat or a crow in it, something creepy.


----------



## duxallinarow

Love the penguin idea. I've repurposed a lot of christmas decorations, including light-up trees, for H'n.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

amuck amuck said:


> Are Mickey and Minnie pins? I am going to Disney World for the Halloween Party in October and think these would be nice to wear if they are pins. What esty seller were they from. Thanks for any info.


sorry to be late in responding...been out of town for a while. https://www.etsy.com/shop/Ear2There?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Went to Michael's a couple days ago because I had a 60% off coupon. I was pretty happy when I left. The beads were 70% off. The charms were 50% off, the stamps were 15 cents each. Dragon and clay were both regular price but I used my coupon on the clay. So I got all of this for $22 and some change instead of $40.55 so a pretty good deal day for me.


----------



## theric85

Spider Web fabric from Scare Factory
PicoBoo, 2 flash crackers from Fright Props
Chauvet 1600 and a gallon of Bog Fog
...yes, i was at Transworld. lol


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up this Death Studios "Living Dead" mask from a member at Haunter's Hangout. Perfect condition and will make a nice addition to my DS collection.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I bought this from a guy who ran a pro haunt but closed it down last year. He said this reading lamp hung in a funeral parlor (over coffins) in a town near me for years and when he got it it was in pretty bad shape so, he used it over a funeral scene In his haunt. When I bought it I have the same thing in mind but when I got it home and looked at it closely my plans changed, it was just to pretty to hang in a haunt scene. I cleaned it up, rewired it and bought a new chimney globe and it now hangers in my man cave. I was going to hang it in the main part of the house but my wife and kids knew it once hung in a funeral parlor and said no way. I think it's cool as Hell and this is one time Halloween loses a prop for better uses IMHO


----------



## Rigormortor

More pumpkin seeds.... I like the Casper ones. Im looking forward to the pumpkins. Also we found the Patchouli
and Pumpkin spice tarts. The Patchouli from Yankee candle smells exactly like the Witches Brew. That's our
favorite one.


----------



## revengemaiden

Lorhan The Horror Ham said:


> Finding this thread yesterday prompted me to do a little digging on CL and I found this little beauty for under this year's campfire candy pot.
> 
> View attachment 281972
> 
> 
> Now it will look more like there's an actual dying fire underneath the "easy" candy!


OMG! I have one of these! Mine is electric with a little tinsel roller inside that lights up and, because of the tinsel roller, makes a slight crackling noise & the light moves.

Must pull mine out for Halloween!

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## BlueFrog

I did a quick, late trip to the now-biannual Design Toscano warehouse sale. By Day 2 pretty much anything one would want is likely to be gone, but that was part of the plan. Still, I came home with a partial but still very cool Zombie of Montclair Moors for $7; a Grim Reaper tombstone missing the scythe blade and a few small dings overall for $5; a nice walking stick for $5; and a barely damaged steampunk skull for $9. 

https://www.designtoscano.com/produ...oors+sculpture+-+db383020.do?from=Search&cx=0

https://www.designtoscano.com/produ...59491.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=&from=Search

https://www.designtoscano.com/produ...l6067.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=&from=Search


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

goodwill for a dollar :-D


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Ha ha sweet find MrsMcbernes I love it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

A little something to make my garden pop


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up a pristine copy of Death Studios "Feeding Frenzy Night Stalker" from another collector. Makes a nice addition to my modest D/S collection


----------



## Katrich

Found pair of these in local resource store.


----------



## RCIAG

Why are creatures mouths always open & baring their teeth? Would they be less scary if their mouths were closed? 

I know it's origin is probably the monster equivalent of the dog baring his teeth, looking big & scary with big scary teeth, & some have teeth that are too big to fit in an average mouth, but when you see all of them together like that & all of those masks have open mouths & I just wonder about such things. 

And that's just an observation, not a complaint. I have several Death Studios masks myself & LOVE them, I have the same green witch & Barlowe too, but when you put them all together like that it's hard to NOT notice it.

I'm off to check out other masks & see if they're the same way.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

RCIAG said:


> Why are creatures mouths always open & baring their teeth? Would they be less scary if their mouths were closed?
> .


LoL RCIAG. I was thinking the same exact thing. Like you said all of them lined up with those teeth glaring makes it hard to over look. I like your new one and the green witch the best jdubbya. I've looked at the green witch myself several times, can never decide between the green skinned one or the more natural skinned one. The green one looks more like a goblin to me than a witch. still love all the masks !


----------



## RCIAG

Got these little planters at 5 Below, they only had the white ones in the store, I bought all 5 that they had. I might check another store to see what they have.











And all of these beads at Michaels, they were 50% off, I HAD to buy them!!


----------



## Rigormortor

More pumpkin seeds. Planting some Lady Godivas and more Caspers.


----------



## dawnski

JC Penney is closing 138 of their stores across the country and they are selling off all their mannequins! See if there is a local one in your neighborhood. http://www.businessinsider.com/jcpenney-stores-closing-2017-3

I went to one in Illinois today and picked up two hanging male torsos and a wonderful articulated arms and hands mannequin that is adjustable height. The store I was at said that they were going to start liquidating clothes this Monday. And that they would be open until the end of July. And bonus, your mannequin purchase also counts towards JC Penney's reward program.









Not sure if pricing is the same around the country but here's what I saw. 

Hanging torso women - $10
Hanging torso men - $15
Children mannequins - $75
The articulated mannequin in this pic - $75
Same version but with metal dress frame - $300
Male/Female adult mannequins - $125
Price was the same whether the mannequin had a head or not.
There were also a variety of other mannequins - just the torso, head and shoulders, etc.


----------



## RCIAG

Dang, none near me at all. Which, I guess is really good but would love to have just one full sized mannequin.


----------



## spookydave

They are just smiling for the picture, Jdubb probably said, everyone say stinky feet! lol.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

gotta brag on my dh bought me THIS for my birthday tomorrow! She, of course, won't be delivered until late in the summer but that just means I can leave her out til Halloween!!!


----------



## ooojen

dawnski said:


> JC Penney is closing 138 of their stores across the country and they are selling off all their mannequins! See if there is a local one in your neighborhood.
> 
> I went to one in Illinois today and picked up two hanging male torsos and a wonderful articulated arms and hands mannequin that is adjustable height. The store I was at said that they were going to start liquidating clothes this Monday. And that they would be open until the end of July. And bonus, your mannequin purchase also counts towards JC Penney's reward program.
> 
> 
> Not sure if pricing is the same around the country but here's what I saw.
> 
> Hanging torso women - $10
> Hanging torso men - $15
> Children mannequins - $75
> The articulated mannequin in this pic - $75
> Same version but with metal dress frame - $300
> Male/Female adult mannequins - $125
> Price was the same whether the mannequin had a head or not.
> There were also a variety of other mannequins - just the torso, head and shoulders, etc.


If only our deals were as good! The articulated one is a real gem!
I checked out our local store, and they had a few female mannequins-- no heads, legs chopped off mid-calf, had the internal brackets for arms, but the arms themselves were missing, rather battle scarred (dings and chipped paint) and they wanted $100 each. Male mannequins were head and torso, or torso only, $75-$100. Bits and pieces, like bra forms or waist-to-upper-thigh underwear forms-- nothing was less than $75. It's a fairly small community, so I kind of doubt they'll find buyers at those prices.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ooooooh, that darn Grandin Road. I also could not STOP myself from buying the My Beloved tombstone, the Haunted Urn and a hanging spectre. Sigh. DH is gonna kill me...IF he finds out.


----------



## WitchyKitty

RCIAG said:


> Got these little planters at 5 Below, they only had the white ones in the store, I bought all 5 that they had. I might check another store to see what they have.


I absolutely love these! I wish I had a 5 Below near me! Can you tell me how big they are??


----------



## RCIAG

Not very big, about 3"X3". They fit in the palm of your hand. 

You can order them online in singles or in a case but you don't get to choose what they send you.
https://www.fivebelow.com/skull-plant-kits.html


----------



## ZombieRaider

With all the overtime I've been working, I haven't had time to work on the home made inflatable stuff like I wanted so I broke down and bought a few props for the walk through....First I got 2 foam tombstones for the cemetery they are 30 inches tall and 4 inches thick!










A few years ago when I decided I wasn't going to do a walk through anymore I sold off quite a bit of my collection including 2 of my 4 Morris Costume portraits....While I'm glad they went to a fellow Halloween Forum member to complete his collection, 2 portraits isn't enough to fill the hallway so I bought 2 more to replace them....The best part is I was able to get Mr. Howl, my favorite portrait out of the collection!










This one is Mr Howl


----------



## srh11

good topic


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ZombieRaider said:


> With all the overtime I've been working, I haven't had time to work on the home made inflatable stuff like I wanted so I broke down and bought a few props for the walk through....First I got 2 foam tombstones for the cemetery they are 30 inches tall and 4 inches thick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago when I decided I wasn't going to do a walk through anymore I sold off quite a bit of my collection including 2 of my 4 Morris Costume portraits....While I'm glad they went to a fellow Halloween Forum member to complete his collection, 2 portraits isn't enough to fill the hallway so I bought 2 more to replace them....The best part is I was able to get Mr. Howl, my favorite portrait out of the collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is Mr Howl


i really like those portraits...did you buy them at store, online or what? I'd like something like that for my family portrait wall.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

wickedwillingwench said:


> i really like those portraits...did you buy them at store, online or what? I'd like something like that for my family portrait wall.


Yeah, I'm interested in the portrait as well, I've searched and can't find anything exactly like it. Also those tombstones, where did you get those???


----------



## ZombieRaider

I first saw the portraits about 10 years ago at a pro haunted house, I've also seen them at Trimper's Haunted House on the boardwalk in Ocean City, Md and the ill fated Stillwalk Manor that fell into the ocean in New Jersey....I think there were around 9 portraits in the series total....They are mainly sold to the pro industry and are expensive (warning).....I got them at fright props and remaining stock is limited....Shipping is expensive too.....ZR

EDIT - The tombstones were purchased at fright props as well....Not expensive for the tombstones themselves but again, I thought shipping was significantly higher then what it probably cost to ship actually......Not sure why shipping was so much.....

Here's a link to the portrait collection

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwoyRRVlinU

To the store

http://www.frightprops.com/painting-red-eye-ralph.html

http://www.frightprops.com/painting-howling-harry.html

http://www.frightprops.com/rest-in-peace-tombstone.html


----------



## KrushR

Okay, so I bought ten fun noodles from Dollar Tree. Time to make some Halloween wreaths! I may not be the #grimwreather, but I'm working on it.


----------



## duxallinarow

Remember to share pics of the process. I'd love to see what you create.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If I end up doing a western scene with poker playing skeletons, I picked up this two deck set of Bicycle playing cards--one orange and black and the other silver metallic and black. Seemed appropriate for halloween and at $5 a deck and free shipping no biggie (more available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-2-Bi...c-Silver-Playing-Card-Decks-New-/181506692269


----------



## ZombieRaider

I got 2 more portraits delivered by UPS yesterday!......

Lovely Laura










Victor Vamp










Brings my collection to 6 of 8 though I'm not sure I'll get the last 2.....The portraits are big and I'm not sure I have the space in the "haunted hallway".....ZR


----------



## RCIAG

I got some cheapie light strings from Walmart online. They're not LED but that's OK, they were $2.66 each with a minimum of 2 you had to order. I'll get some garland from the dollar store to wrap around the wires. I hate bare wire. I'll find a place for them somewhere inside. They actually look pretty good for $2.66.


----------



## Holyhabanero

Was at my local thrift store and found an extra large $80 Fun-kin for only $4.00. I couldn't be more stoked!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Found these at Dollar General for $3 each.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

gonna haff to go hunt me a dollar general


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

The try me button doesn't do them justice. Oh i for got to mention the wire strands are 6ft long! I think they're going to be lighting for my witch's kitchen bookcase.


----------



## A Little Odd

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> The try me button doesn't do them justice. Oh i for got to mention the wire strands are 6ft long! I think they're going to be lighting for my witch's kitchen bookcase.


Definitely making a trip to Dollar General!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The iron-on embroidered patch I ordered off eBay came in yesterday. Nice quality and fun item. Need to find a few orange aprons for my concession baristas but like the orange background with it....didn't want to go green  ...and orange is so halloweeny besides. BTW I found these on both eBay and Amazon. Saw it in a 3 inch dia. and a 2.5 inch dia. patch.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ordered two 8inch white acrylic globe light covers for "bug eyes" for my giant Mantis build. I'm using Attic Hatch's plan of attack on building it although his Mantis takes up more space than I have to set him in so decided to make mine only with an upper torso, head and arms. He'll be climbing over our 6 ft high side yard wooden fence so really no need to struggle with the legs...and will be significantly cheaper for me to build as well. I've absolutely loved his version and will be happy if mine comes out looking half as good. This will be my first "big" project.


----------



## Kwll2112

We have a large number of Goodwill stores in my area and we find they're a good source of stuff to use as props. Here's a pic of what we found last night for about $30.









The mortar and pestle was one of the coolest I've seen. It's made of heavy coarse stone and about 6 inches in diameter. Wish I had it last year with our witches room.


----------



## RCIAG

Just got 2 Projection Spotlights in turquoise from Michaels. They're summer lighting is on sale. I wanted one in blue too but they didn't have any in the store. Also got some small battery powered micro LEDs in pink which certainly look purple to me.

http://www.michaels.com/lightshow-kaleidoscope-projection-spotlight/10503137.html

http://www.michaels.com/apothecary-...ve-micro-led-string-lights-10ft/10473566.html

I'll use the spots on our newly expanded & deepened pond.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I picked up those same turquoise gemmy lights maybe earlier in the year and the color is great. $10 for them is super! especially for before season.


----------



## stormygirl84

I found Book of Life on BluRay in the $7 bin tonight at Walmart! This will hold me over until Coco comes out in November.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Got this awesome onesie from zulily. It's so soft and cute!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*LED bat candlesticks*

Saw these cool LED bat candlestick holders over at Birch Lane on June Clearance. Sold out but coming back in August. They have a few other halloween items so expect as the season gets closer they will carry more. I liked a lot of items I saw on their site in general so hoping for some nice halloween items.

https://www.birchlane.com/Halloween-LED-Bat-Candlestick-ALCT4152.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Black iron cats for your fireplace screen!*

I love this pair of black iron fireplace andirons for your fireplace screen area! And the green eyes are reflective too. Perfect for a witch's house don't you think?

https://www.wayfair.com/Uniflame-Corporation-Cat-Andirons-UL1172.html


----------



## ooojen

Ooo, the andirons are fantastic! If my fireplace burned wood instead of gas, I'd be on it.


----------



## A Little Odd

Oops paint at Lowes for $14, but there is a $10 rebate! Trying my hand at sideshow banners this year.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Saw this at Kmart and thought is was tool cool to pass up for $15. It's a Halloween themed lava lamp. There is a spider Web design eteched in the glass. The spider that hangs on the front of it is motion activated make spooky Halloween sounds screams when it goes off.


----------



## Forhekset

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Saw this at Kmart and thought is was tool cool to pass up for $15. It's a Halloween themed lava lamp. There is a spider Web design eteched in the glass. The spider that hangs on the front of it is motion activated make spooky Halloween sounds screams when it goes off.


That's pretty sweet. For $15 I'd probably get one too, if all the Kmarts in my area hadn't closed down years ago.

Edit: found it at Spencer's online, $27. Might have to do some Googling and try to find one cheaper.

http://www.spencersonline.com/produ...c/603/c/0/sc/310/126584.uts?thumbnailIndex=37


----------



## lilibat

At Home had the same bat wreath I have been using for years so I got a backup. Also got some of the black creepy cloth because I am out of black.


----------



## a_granger

Went garage saling and found ten glass dome and base displays got the lot for $25.00. Sizes range frome 2 lg. 10" diameter to a couple small 2" and about 13" tall to 4"tall. I'm so excited to add some cool curiositis to the Ominous Aquisition Shop!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Forhekset said:


> That's pretty sweet. For $15 I'd probably get one too, if all the Kmarts in my area hadn't closed down years ago.
> 
> Edit: found it at Spencer's online, $27. Might have to do some Googling and try to find one cheaper.
> 
> http://www.spencersonline.com/produ...c/603/c/0/sc/310/126584.uts?thumbnailIndex=37



I thought it looked pretty cool too. We still have a few Kmarts in our "general" San Francisco Bay area but kind of long round-trip drive in any case. Last time we were at the location in Hollister it was almost completely empty. The Freedom/Watsonville location I think has better store traffic but you're driving switchback down through the mountain on 152 to get to the coast. There's also the Scotts Valley one off Rt 17 through the mountains. Both of the last two locations can be slow going depending on traffic. Almost forgot the Redwood City location up the peninsula. So far it looks like these locations have avoided the chopping block with all the Sears/Kmart stores closing this year. Being more south bay, last year I planned having dinner out in Hollister as an excuse for us to then stop at Kmart (ate at a great restaurant so hubby didn't mind). Picked up that cute Snuggle-like terror bear and some nice zombie feet and hands. I've always found things at Kmart for halloween that I liked.

I like the Lava Lamps colors and the spider is a nice addition there. Spooky_Girl since the spider sounds are sound activated is it kind of annoying after a while? Can you turn the spider sounds off if you want? 

As for Spencer's online, they have a free ship right now on orders over $25 which this item is (code SHIPIT25, valid thru 7/4 @ 11:59pm PT). If you find it elsewhere online and need it shipped it might turn out to be not a bad deal at Spencer's factoring everything in.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I ordered these awesome pillow covers from Etsy a while ago and received the skull and the witch ones yesterday. They were not cheap but they are high quality and well made. Can't wait to put them out in a few months!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

It's not really that annoying and yes there is a on/off switch for the spider.


----------



## Forhekset

That vintage pillow cover is great!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Thanks! It's even nicer in person! I also ordered this one from Amazon. It's super cheap so it remains to be seen what it will look like in person, but I am crossing my fingers it's decent! 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01G3QO3OI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## stormygirl84

Went to Second & Charles today and picked up a few neat things... I got the updated edition of Fantastic Beasts & Where to Find Them (includes 6 new creatures, including some in the movie!), a book of classic short stories featuring werewolves, a book on the history of magic and witchcraft and such, a really groovy sugar skull tote bag (last one in stock, on clearance!), and this BEAUTIFUL plush blanket with a woodcut-style octopus and a quote from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea!!!

I made out like a bandit today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The two white acrylic globe covers I ordered arrived today. Part of my Mantis build. Also received one of the Ancient Egyptian printed shower curtains that I ordered (both apparently coming from China), the Anubis one. From a far, which is how it will be seen by the ToTers it looks decent. If I was going to use it in my bathroom it's too pixelated or blurry to look like much close up. I'll try to post a photo next week in one of the Egyptian threads we have going. The other curtain I'm afraid is a rip off seller. Got an e-Packet number for mailing on both but only the Anubis (a different seller) had followup mail tracking. Both were Amazon purchases and figure I'll give the other one a week or so and then see what they will do about getting my money back. At least it wasn't expensive but hate that I have to file a claim/complaint.


----------



## RCIAG

I went on an Etsy spree one night so all of this is from various stores on Etsy. Some of it is older stuff I bought & forgot I'd bought it until I went to leave feedback.

This apron which is just unbelievablyl gorgeous in person with the 2 layers & wide ties!











These masks:


























































This little scarecrow pin for a cousin's 6 year old. She loves my old Avon pins that have the perfume spots in the back & will love this one. The only problem is the back is glued shut so I don't think there's any perfume in in the back.












This small GlD Pumpkin guy & My Own Personal Satan:


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I buy a lot from Etsy, too. Great finds you have there! I love the retro-style apron.


----------



## Ghouls N' Ghosts

. A little stand up figure from Michaels. Orig. Price: 8.99 What I Paid: 4.00
. A "Tomb Sweet Tomb" piece from Lemax. Orig. Price: 4.49 What I Paid: 1.00
. A black cat candy dish. Orig. Price: ? What I Paid: 2.00
. A votive candle holder that says "Trick or Treat". Has a very cartoony/vintage look to it. By the Indiana Glass Co. Orig. Price: ? What I Paid: .50
. A Jack-O-Lantern tealight holder with 2 ghosts on top. Orig. Price: ? What I Paid: 1.00
. A black Jack-O-Lantern tealight holder depicting the silhouette of an owl sitting on a branch. Stars are also cut out of it. Orig. Price: 2.00 What I paid: .50
. A Jack-O-Lantern tealight holder. Very unique looking. Orig. Price: 1.00 What I Paid: 2.00

All of these came from Goodwill. All in all a pretty good trip I'd say!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Been reorganizing and cleaning out one of our garages and found a box hidden in the back that was shipped from Walmart. Had 5 black widow halloween spiders in it (we also the real ones out here so thankfully none of those in the box!). They had textured black plastic bodies with the red markings and black nylon fabric positionable legs, guessing maybe 16-18 inches wide when extended. Didn't light, just static. Pretty nice all the same. The receipt was in the box -- $5 each! What a deal, must have been one of their after halloween clearance buys. Date on the receipt 2009! I joined here in 2008 so these were early halloween buys. Definitely working these into my theme this year.


----------



## Vandalay Industries

I scored an I.V. pole for $5 off a local facebook bidding site.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

A couple of months ago I ordered these Beistle reproduction pieces. Today I headed over to Michael's and bought 2 black frames and some white poster board. I cut the poster board to fit the frames as a background to each piece and framed them individually. They look awesome and it cost less than $20 to frame both pieces!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i ordered atmosfx's 'witching hour' and now i'm on the hunt for the cheapest (but good) projector for it.


----------



## Forhekset

wickedwillingwench said:


> i ordered atmosfx's 'witching hour' and now i'm on the hunt for the cheapest (but good) projector for it.


If it were me, I'd check eBay for used projectors. You can find new/cheap projectors aimed at the holiday decorator, but IMO you'll get more for your money getting a used projector that was originally designed for home theater or business use.


----------



## ZombieRaider

wickedwillingwench said:


> i ordered atmosfx's 'witching hour' and now i'm on the hunt for the cheapest (but good) projector for it.


I agree with Forhekset, the home theater and business models will be much brighter than the cheaper led new ones....However the cheap all in ones have a built in SD card player so you don't have to futz with more cables to a player, the cost of a player, etc....I have both kinds and they both have their uses....ZR


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ZombieRaider said:


> I agree with Forhekset, the home theater and business models will be much brighter than the cheaper led new ones....However the cheap all in ones have a built in SD card player so you don't have to futz with more cables to a player, the cost of a player, etc....I have both kinds and they both have their uses....ZR


can you give me brand names for any of these? I am ok with buying a good one just don't want to 'overbuy', kwim?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Home Depot run for a pipe cutter for pvc work. a few days ago some pvc, elbows and Ts. Need a finishing sander and checked out renting one for a day but decided it would make more sense to buy one as it will probably come in handy down the road for other projects and pay for itself after two days of rental. Likely head to Harbor Freight for that one.


----------



## ZombieRaider

wickedwillingwench said:


> can you give me brand names for any of these? I am ok with buying a good one just don't want to 'overbuy', kwim?


Not really....Sorry....I bought a generic projector 10 years ago, low hours still going strong....The more lumens the brighter the picture.....The higher resolution the crisper the image (depending on the quality of video)....I also got one of those cheap led projectors Home Depot had with a few built it atmosphere fx videos that loop....Not very bright but if you can put it in a dark place up kind of close then it works OK but it is really convenient....ZR


----------



## Windborn

got my talking skelly!


----------



## Ghouls N' Ghosts

Your cat looks EXACTLY like mine!
Doesn't seem too happy about the skeleton, though.


----------



## Forhekset

wickedwillingwench said:


> can you give me brand names for any of these? I am ok with buying a good one just don't want to 'overbuy', kwim?


Mine that I got off eBay back in 2009 is an InFocus. The projector I have in my home theater room is an Epson, and would kinda be overkill for projecting Halloween stuff, but you might try looking around for an older/lower end model. I paid $56 for my InFocus projector. It's a DLP (the seller had it listed as an LCD, but everything I can find about it online says it's a DLP) and only does 800x600, but it's good enough for me. I would just find some projectors that are in your price range then look them up on a site like http://www.projectorcentral.com and read some reviews, keeping in mind that whoever's reviewing it is probably looking at it from a videophile point of view, not a home haunter POV. 

One thing to look for if you're going to shop for used projectors is how many hours the bulb has on it - replacing the bulb can cost several hundred bucks, so you might not feel like it's worth it depending on how much you paid for the projector/how old it is. In my case, a replacement bulb for my InFocus is $400-600, so when it does go out I'll just buy a new projector.

For what it's worth, I haven't had to replace the bulb on either my cheapo projector or the higher-end projector (bought it in 2013). The cheap projector only gets used for a few hours every year on Halloween night, so I expect the bulb to last a pretty long time. I know a bulb replacement is coming on the Epson, though, as I can tell that the image isn't quite as bright as it used to be - meaning you have to crank up the brightness, which obviously burns through the bulb more quickly. We watch movies pretty often so that projector gets a lot more use, though.

TL;DR, like ZR said, look for lumens, resolution, and bulb hours.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I haven't been on the forum in quite some time but I'm anxious to show guys what I've found


----------



## Kwll2112

Last two treasure hunts to Goodwill reaped the following:









Most of our "manor" is decorated in the Victorian period, so we've snatch up stuff like this when we see it, particularly candlesticks, but this year we need the silver service items.

The small blacklight actually works pretty good. I took a pic of it reacting on Tonic water for comparison (this exposure is as close to what it looked like with my own eyes):









I'm going to go back and pick up a few more of the blacklights!


----------



## RCIAG

I went to Toys R Us to get some birthday presents & it's attached to a Burlington Coat Factory so I thought I'd check there for a new wallet. I've been on the search for one for a while so I figured why not try there since it's literally right here.

So to get to the purses & wallets I had to pass the jewelry which was mostly a mess of stuff but I came across a single Halloween earring that said "BOO!" & I thought "I wonder where the other one is?"

So I kept looking & went around the end cap & VOILA! there was a TON of Halloween earrings & pins on clearance! I bought one of everything that wasn't broken & took some apart to make a good pair if one was missing. There were 3 pairs of earrings to a card so I figured even if I don't want them they'll still be put to good use. I won't keep them all, some will go to the cousin's little girl & some will go in the Reapings we do! They were all $2 each so how could I NOT buy them!?!?

Oh, I did find a wallet too!


----------



## mike454

This week i have bought 

Crazy Bonez Skeleton Rat 
Crazy Bonez Skeleton Frog 


Cave Skull art canvas


----------



## Kardec251985

I haven't bought it, but I'm considering getting this dress with a bunch of Ben Cooper masks all over it. 









I guess Ben Cooper was shut down for years but now they are licensing the images of their masks to be used on other kinds of merchandise including mask reproductions. Since Google-ing Ben Cooper doesn't bring up their site at the top of search results for some reason, it's located at bencoopercostumes.com.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

PIER 1 has some cute stuff now...I am doing DotD in my dining room so i got these:

http://www.pier1.com/dia-de-los-mue...ml?cgid=halloween-decorations#nav=top&start=1

http://www.pier1.com/dia-de-los-mue...ecorations#nav=top&start=1&sz=120&showAll=215

http://www.pier1.com/dia-de-los-mue...ecorations#nav=top&start=1&sz=120&showAll=215


----------



## AstorReinhardt

String of little pumpkin lights...so far my only Halloween related pickup this year. Bit dry for Halloween stuff around here :/


----------



## duxallinarow

Time to stock up!


----------



## hhh

a guy at work was giving away 4 foot tall candle stands.. brass colored plaster








figured I could find something to do with them.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow, those are so ornate, nice score hhh


----------



## duxallinarow

I'm already picturing cobwebs and spiders, and definitely snakes. Lots, and lots of snakes. Post pics when you start!


----------



## c910andace

Kardec251985 posted about some Peanuts Great Pumpkin items on Pottery Barn Kids. I went on and though I love Peanuts, I have plenty for my kiddos. However, I found a deal. I am sure someone crafty can whip one up but for $56 I feel that this is money well spent. Extra 30% off clearance - use code EXTRA30







Name:	black-white-striped-canopy-o.jpg 
Views:	1 
Size:	30.7 KB 
ID:	424353
Halloween Black & White Stripe Canopy
#95-3236114
Price
Sale $80.99
$179
Quantity
1
Item Total
$80.99 
$56.69 
Discount applied 

Extra 30% off clearance - use code EXTRA30

Promotion code valid through 11:59pm PT on 7/11/17. Offer valid on in-stock items ending in $0.97 or $0.99 located in the Clearance shop path only. Quantities are limited. All sales are final and non-returnable on items with a price ending in $0.97 or $0.99. This offer may not be combined with any other coupons, discounts or offers including associate discounts, mall coupon book or military discount. Offer not valid on prior purchases, gift cards, taxes, shipping or processing charges. Offer cannot be sold or otherwise bartered.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Well the other day Stinkerbell points out this ad on criagslist FREE for a fake wrought iron fence. Today I went to pick it. They were also giving away a beat treadmill that we had to take with the fence, though they paid me $25 to take the treadmill and the fence was free. 11 panels like the one on the right in picture, and 4 gate panels like the one on the left. They aren't perfect but really they are in quite good condition. I thought we might use it as a cemetery fence but it's so nice we are talking about replacing the decrepit white fence we have across the front of the garden now. 

Frog Prince


----------



## Illysium

wickedwillingwench said:


> PIER 1 has some cute stuff now...I am doing DotD in my dining room so i got these:
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/dia-de-los-mue...ecorations#nav=top&start=1&sz=120&showAll=215


Love this guy. 

He won't go with anything else I own, but I'm seriously considering picking one up.


----------



## Bethany

Picked this up at The Sheriff's Ranch Thrift Store. $8
Was still in the original box!! 

This is where it ended up. See it up there on the top of the cabinet.


----------



## mike454

Ordered 2 Halloween throw pillow cases from ebay under $10.00.


----------



## Zead

Ordered a case of these Mini Cement Metallic Pumpkins from Dollar Tree. Hopefully they look close to the photo. lol 
https://www.dollartree.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=409526


----------



## Kwll2112

I went back to the Goodwill a couple days later to get some more of those mini-backlights. They had 17 or 18 of them, but when I went back, there were only 7 left. I'm sure I'm not the only haunter in the area who snatched up a few of these. Luckily, I got the six total I wanted. 

Some of the other things we found went we went treasure hunting Monday night included some items for the skeleton dinner room, some nice taper candles for $1.50 (we go through a lot of candles during HW), and another "up light" assembly. 

The last two speakers I got sounded great, so I've decided to buy any that are cheap, made by reputable brands, and look in good condition. Thus, when I saw these two Onkyo speakers for $5, I snatched them up. Haven't tested them yet, but if they sound good, they're cheaper than using raw speakers for sound effects.

I'm also excited about the urn. Looks like something I need to put into the cemetery (after aging it, of course).


----------



## Barbie K

Got these covers from Scentsy for under $3. I plan on either putting a candle inside or making something else (not sure what yet) with them.
Couldn't pass them up.

Got 3 of the pumpkins and 3 of the skulls


----------



## theric85

GOT MY PROP TURNER FROM SPIDER HILL PROP WORKS!!! Plus $130 in Lowe's gift cards. Gotta love birthdays!!!!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Got 3 out of 4 items from Grandinroad when they had a sale a couple of months ago.

http://www.grandinroad.com/winged-lady-statue/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/808358

http://www.grandinroad.com/my-beloved-tombstone/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/808309

http://www.grandinroad.com/creepy-h...two/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/905506

Still to come.....


http://www.grandinroad.com/beware-tombstone/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/22537


My cemetery will be a little more full this Halloween


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got the My Beloved stone, too, but haven't really admired it yet...dh got an 'i ate a bug' look on his face when i opened it last night. LOL.

i got the stuff to make (what i hope to be) a kickin' piece of door art a la a 'wreath' and some items at At Home.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

my friend makes these cool hats/scarves...i bought one today.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i bought this fabric at Joann.com to make curtains for my DotD dining room.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

This would be cool for a curiosity theme 







http://www.shopplasticland.com/p/P70425014.html&Category_Code=New-Arrivals


----------



## Mapleton Manor

Got several more of these body forms. To me they work perfect for any PVC frame to give a character depth. I get them from http://www.storesupply.com Right now they are on sale for $7 each and ship within two days. I just drill holes in them to zip tie to my frames. At the cost and seeings they are a hard thick plastic makes them perfect and will last for years.


----------



## LairMistress

aaaaand it's sideways. *sigh* I purchased these last week, before I submitted to being forced to clear my cookies every single day, just to get into this site again. :/ I drove nearly 2 hours to get to the At Home store in O'Fallon, IL. They hadn't completed setup yet, but I am happy with my purchases. Tall witch cat (with adorable boots!) was $39, Thunder and Lightning projection light was $34, and left and right skeleton hands were $2.49 each.

EDITED TO ADD: Today, the site is making me clear cookies continually. I have done it three times, in one hour. What is going on here??


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Dollar General has out 3 end caps of Halloween candy! I g8ot candy corn, mello cream pumpkins, jelly pumpkins, pumpkin spice carmels and a few other things.


----------



## El Wray

This morning went on a little spending spree..
















I've always wanted a Elvira shirt and both of these designs are killer!

























All should be here by Monday and this knocks off a majority of my Halloween checklist. Already have Tiffany, Captain Spaulding's costume, and Regan's mask. Only thing left is getting Pennywise stuff, should have everything by next month.
Was thinking about doing Elvira too, her costume is pretty cheap but I was thinking splurging on a female mannequin head and torso.. Any ideas on how to do a Elvira display?


----------



## halloween71

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Cauldron...75035&wl11=online&wl12=54268682&wl13=&veh=sem
cauldron creeper


----------



## Cloe

Just saw this on Amazon. I'm guessing a new Spirit prop. An animated Jack Skellington. https://www.amazon.com/Spirit-Hallo...merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1500769565&sr=1-53


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I stopped at Tuesday Morning yesterday and they had some Halloween out. A lot of Dia de Los Muertos and their usual Witch dolls. But I did hit the jackpot because they had some Bethany Lowe items (I love Bethany Lowe but it's so expensive in the catalogs!). I bought a black Dee Foust crescent moon, a tiny Casey Mack bucket, and two Fraidy cat velum lanterns. They weren't done stocking, but there was quite a bit already displayed.


----------



## lbc

I was on eBay searching for photo backdrops, and I came across this seller that does curtain, shower curtains, wall hangings and table cloths

http://stores.ebay.com/galaxygiftcurtains?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Here are some samples of what I found


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I got a few roaches and flies from Michaels. I thought the roaches looked fairly realistic they are 1 1/2 inches long. The fly is an inch long ( too big to be a real fly)
they have magnetic screws in their underbelly. There is only 2 in a pack and 3.99 a pack. I used coupons, too expensive in my opinion without coupons.


----------



## BlueFrog

*disembodiedvoice*, what section did you find the insects in? They are fantastic, and I don't recall ever seeing them at my Michael's.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

lbc said:


> I was on eBay searching for photo backdrops, and I came across this seller that does curtain, shower curtains, wall hangings and table cloths
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/galaxygiftcurtains?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
> 
> Here are some samples of what I found
> 
> View attachment 430346
> 
> View attachment 430354
> 
> View attachment 430362



I've bought a few printed scene curtain and shower curtains off of Amazon similar to these for backdrops but man have to say I love the scenes depicted in the ones you posted. Thanks for letting us know about these. Amazon is also worth checking out too. A few gothic, castle, mystical, forest and jungle scenes as well as Ancient Egyptian which originally brought me to the site.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

BlueFrog said:


> *disembodiedvoice*, what section did you find the insects in? They are fantastic, and I don't recall ever seeing them at my Michael's.


They are with the Halloween stuff, my store had just started putting things out. they had very little but did have the bugs. They are in small packages of 2 ( online it says you get all 4 together but my store didn't have it packaged like that, curious to see of other peoples stores have it in a 4 pack , 2 of each)
but they are new for Halloween.

Also, the legs are wire and can be bent and shaped to different positions. I wouldn't bend them too much but they can be shaped.


----------



## BlueFrog

I'd bet good money these are repackaged novelty refrigerator magnets. I've seen similar things on ebay. Would be interesting to see how they compare on price per unit. I've gone back and forth for years on buying some to try, but the inability to see them in person always held me back.

ETA: This is an example of what I've seen online:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAG71316-Se...173275&hash=item41b9541f55:g:IDsAAOSwzaJX2vb-


----------



## disembodiedvoice

BlueFrog said:


> I'd bet good money these are repackaged novelty refrigerator magnets. I've seen similar things on ebay. Would be interesting to see how they compare on price per unit. I've gone back and forth for years on buying some to try, but the inability to see them in person always held me back.
> 
> ETA: This is an example of what I've seen online:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAG71316-Se...173275&hash=item41b9541f55:g:IDsAAOSwzaJX2vb-


One looks exactly the same and it does say on the michaels site to put on the fridge ( among other things) I have the flies on my fridge now. With price and shipping on ebay they end up being about 3.09 each. Michaels its two for 3.99 and of course if you use a coupon even cheaper than that. So I guess it would depend on how cheap they could be found on ebay.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

my darling husband 'let' me buy a Spellcasting Witch (the one from GR but i bought at Walmart coz it was a bit cheaper and will have in two days). I'm very excited.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

I found these cool eyes https://theholidaybarn.com/collections/halloween-decorations/products/halloween-eye-orbs
They remind me of the ones from grandin road but I think a little smaller. It doesn't look like they have those stickers on them. I am going to get a few for my oddities table.


----------



## McCall72

I got the "Scary Jack" Wowindow for my 2 of the 3 windows on the front of my house. Now I need to figure which one I need to get for my 1 remaining window....


----------



## Cloe

Headed out to my local ACMoore. Alot of empty shelves but they did have some things out. Decor is already 40% off as typical.


----------



## Cloe

A few more from AC Moore


----------



## duxallinarow

Cover it with brown paper – and a silhouetted giant knife.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Cloe, that hanging skeleton bat says 1.99 ?? that can't be right, was he hanging on the wrong hook? and how much were the two cameos ? 
thanks for the pics


----------



## Cloe

disembodiedvoice said:


> Cloe, that hanging skeleton bat says 1.99 ?? that can't be right, was he hanging on the wrong hook? and how much were the two cameos ?
> thanks for the pics


The bat is 5.99 not 1.99. Reg. price of 9.99 - 40% rang up at 5.99. They were in a bin and I hung it for the photo. I tried to zoom in on the cameos and it looks like 16.99. At 40% off they would be 10.19 each. I would have grabbed them but I picked up the set at Pier One and Target last year. I did notice when pulling them apart to get a photo of both they are quite a bit heaver than my Target ones.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

thanks cloe, 5.99 seems more like it. I really like him, will have to go to my AC Moore tomorrow and hope they have things started.


----------



## Cloe

I picked up 2 of the bats because I liked the pose but I was a little disappointed in the coloring. They have a tad of a peachy hue to them. Definately not a Bonez animal but I still picked them up. When checking out I was given a 20% off reg. and sale price coupon for Sunday so if you live close enough you may want to pick up something small and return. My store only had 4 of the bats though.


----------



## Malicious

stumbled across this lunging witch who happened to be on spirits site in the clearance section ! paid a little over 100 dollars for her and now she is on the site at $223 she has a hat but i am looking to use her as more of a swamp hag to go with my voodoo/bayou /swamp theme. She says 4 different things and I like every one of them.


----------



## Tannasgach

I bought the Lunging Witch too on the Spirit sale for $125. I haven't put her together yet but I hope her lunging action will make the tots scream & squeal.  This year, she'll be a Witch Doctor at my haunted luau. Ebates is offering 6.5% cash back and free shipping for Spirit right now, so I was able to save a little extra too.


----------



## LairMistress

I love the roosting bat skeleton! I wish that we had an AC Moore here! I could definitely use one of these.


----------



## LairMistress

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've bought a few printed scene curtain and shower curtains off of Amazon similar to these for backdrops but man have to say I love the scenes depicted in the ones you posted. Thanks for letting us know about these. Amazon is also worth checking out too. A few gothic, castle, mystical, forest and jungle scenes as well as Ancient Egyptian which originally brought me to the site.



Speaking of backdrops, I have not purchased any of these (lack of space and funds), but there are several categories of Halloween drops here. A bit pricey, but they look amazing! (there are Harry Potter and Haunted Mansion drops, too) https://squareup.com/store/topher-adam-busenburg


----------



## El Wray

Went to two Michael's stores on Monday and bought the Climbing Dead person and the coffin. Always wanted both of these.


----------



## LairMistress

I didn't actually buy, but didn't want to start the DT 17 thread with no real Halloween merchandise...but, our DT has fall pumpkins out today!! Including the orange "mercury glass" pumpkins. I had such a hard time finding them last year! I may pick one up later in the week, but wasn't really thinking about it while I was there today...ran in and out.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Got two bats at Michael's. The tombstones and lights were a online order from Kmart we picked up from Sears while we were in town.


----------



## Illysium

LairMistress said:


> I love the roosting bat skeleton! I wish that we had an AC Moore here! I could definitely use one of these.


They have the same one, or very similar, at World Market:

https://www.worldmarket.com/product/hanging-bat-skeleton.do?sortby=ourPicksAscend&page=3&from=fn


----------



## SpookyFairy

The Michaels near me is beginning to fill up with Halloween stuff (I posted quite a bit of photos in the Michaels 2017 thread if you're interested in seeing what they have coming in!). This is what I chose to come home with me. I'm going to begin creating a Halloween apothecary. These jars are perfect. I got a few last year from Michaels so it will be nice to see how they all come together.


----------



## HallowLove

Got this today at michaels !!! Ahhh my love for jack o lanterns keeps growing


----------



## LairMistress

Illysium said:


> They have the same one, or very similar, at World Market:
> 
> https://www.worldmarket.com/product/hanging-bat-skeleton.do?sortby=ourPicksAscend&page=3&from=fn


Well then, I wish that we had one of those stores, too! Darn my luck. They closed ours right before I moved here. I could drive a couple of hours to get to one, though, and I guess they do sell some things online...or have, in the past. Thanks!


----------



## Hallow-art

lbc said:


> I was on eBay searching for photo backdrops, and I came across this seller that does curtain, shower curtains, wall hangings and table cloths
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/galaxygiftcurtains?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
> 
> Here are some samples of what I found
> 
> View attachment 430346
> 
> View attachment 430354
> 
> View attachment 430362


I recently bought a Halloween photo backdrop off of Amazon. I saw a few really cool ones on the Wish app too. Everything is extremely cheap in price but you can find a lot of good quality items. Mostly from China so it takes about a month to get your items but definitely check out Wish if you're looking for reasonably priced backdrops.


----------



## Illysium

LairMistress said:


> Well then, I wish that we had one of those stores, too! Darn my luck. They closed ours right before I moved here. I could drive a couple of hours to get to one, though, and I guess they do sell some things online...or have, in the past. Thanks!


They'll have it online soon. 

They have a lot of sales, with free shipping as well.


----------



## Cloe

Illysium said:


> They'll have it online soon.
> 
> They have a lot of sales, with free shipping as well.


I was a little reluctant to spend 5.99. I'll be quite honest, I definitely wouldn't pay 12.99. Wait for a major sale. As I mentioned it's a lighter weight skeleton prop. More in line with the difference between the bonez crow and the dollar tree ones but I doubt you'd ever see it that low. I did pick up 2 though as I said because I liked the pose.


----------



## Therewolf

Walked into American Sale today to get a new Solar Cover for the pool and much to my surprise (and joy) there were Halloween decorations out. My first sighting of the Season! Mostly clearing out last years costumes at $10 a piece, but also some new blow molds. The clerk there said they are getting all the stuff in and will soon be converting over the BBQ area to all Halloween!


----------



## LairMistress

Cloe said:


> I was a little reluctant to spend 5.99. I'll be quite honest, I definitely wouldn't pay 12.99. Wait for a major sale. As I mentioned it's a lighter weight skeleton prop. More in line with the difference between the bonez crow and the dollar tree ones but I doubt you'd ever see it that low. I did pick up 2 though as I said because I liked the pose.



Agreed! I am actually hoping that they'll pop up elsewhere, cheaper.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I missed out on buying these prints last year, so as soon as I saw them pop back up on pier 1 I snagged them!


----------



## meltyface

So for those of us that like to build our own props GreatStuff expanding foam can be somewhat of a necessity. Well today I found an expandable foam gun on Amazon for ~$15. It does take special cans of foam but allows MULTIPLE uses with one can over the course of at least a month. I get it Saturday with some foam, and can't wait to play with it. Link is here for those that are interested: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C9Q9X8M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_dp_T2_itPEzbB6YMBC4


----------



## stick

See if you can get the Great Stuff Black Foam for you gun.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/GREAT-STUFF-12-oz-Pond-and-Stone-Insulating-Foam-Sealant-283064/202522224


----------



## LairMistress

meltyface said:


> So for those of us that like to build our own props GreatStuff expanding foam can be somewhat of a necessity. Well today I found an expandable foam gun on Amazon for ~$15. It does take special cans of foam but allows MULTIPLE uses with one can over the course of at least a month. I get it Saturday with some foam, and can't wait to play with it. Link is here for those that are interested: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C9Q9X8M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_dp_T2_itPEzbB6YMBC4
> 
> View attachment 433370


Home Depot also carries these, for those of you who are not fond of buying online. I'm not sure their price, though, haven't been there in months!


----------



## Zead

My Factory Direct Craft and Zulily orders came in today. I cannot wait to put up my Halloween village this year. The cat was a bonus buy.


----------



## dhn1993

I got this Ashland Halloween Countdown Witch Decor which was something I've been looking for AGES! They also had a Skeleton one but I opted for the Witch.








What's the darn black string thing and the cardboard slab used for? Just a decor on it?


----------



## Ditsterz

I ordered the seasonal visions looming phantom from wal mart for $69. I really like his phrases. It has Adjustable volume and came with a step pad. Too lazy to put together right now.


----------



## Zead

Zead said:


> Ordered a case of these Mini Cement Metallic Pumpkins from Dollar Tree. Hopefully they look close to the photo. lol
> https://www.dollartree.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=409526
> View attachment 425089


They came in. Not too bad considering it's Dollar Tree. Probably the nicest pumpkins I've ever bought from there.


----------



## Regions Beyond

All except the little caped skeleton with pumpkin are from Michael's - she is from Hallmark.


----------



## crafter

I found these candle holders at a garage sale, can't wait to put them on the columns I'm building.


----------



## BlueFrog

Today my deer eyes taken from a mount completed in 1912 arrived. They're hand blown and undoubtedly required great skill to make in their day. The result is unintentionally creepy, which is zone I love to play in with my haunt. They're quite a trip to a modern taxidermist - the equivalent of a Model T Ford compared to a current luxury car. For whatever reason, I just had to have some for a creepy critter TBD and for once, the price was right They photograph green but are actually a more mundane brown (seems to be a problem for all sellers and owners, so I don't blame the person I bought them from).


----------



## dbruner

I bought a bunch of halloween stickers and a scrapbook at Michael's to do a Halloween party scrapbook.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Got these little things from Tuesday Morning








Also got a couple of these moon bottles from Tuesday Morning, about a month ago


----------



## Tannasgach

I ordered the Crazy Bonez parrot to go along with the zombie parrot from Spirit. Perfect for my luau theme. 








Would also be great for a pirate theme.


----------



## RCIAG

I just got a bunch of stuff from Zulily. I got a JOL that was damaged (of course) so I gotta send them the pics & see if they can give me credit or replacement. My guess is it will be credit.

It's like people don't understand how to ship hollow but carved JOLs. They don't seem to think to back anything inside them or to put them into a smaller box. This one was pretty well wrapped with a weird honeycomb paper & in a plastic bag but since it was a hollow one all that packing stuff on the outside doesn't stop the face from being mashed in.

I'll post some pics after I email Zulily.


----------



## RCIAG

OK here's my pics, all from Zulily:

Towel










Mummy hand candle. I'm not fond of the glitter polish so I will probably paint over it.










Salt & Pepper shaker that most like won't ever hold salt & pepper










Set of ornaments


















































Here's the damage on the pumpkin, it runs from the top of one eye to the other & a tooth is broken. I just emailed them because I'd like credit but don't want to return it because it's pretty cool. It's one of these Primitives by Kathy JOL & I really like it & can fix it pretty easily.



































This isn't the first time I've had a JOL arrive damaged. They just don't understand how to package them if they're hollow. They think they can pad the heck out of the face & it won't crack but since there's no support inside it generally cracks or breaks outright. I think it's the 3rd JOL in the last 2 years that has arrived with a broken face.

This one is pretty thick so I almost didn't notice the crack. I was taking pics to post here & found it. I'm not sure if it goes all the way through, it's hard to tell in daylight even if it's lit up.


----------



## bnb0627

Big Lots garden clearance Lantern with flickering LED candle $4.50 for my reaper to hold. Thinking about adding some hanging Spanish moss to make it a little more creepy or just keep it as is so I can also use it inside for Christmas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nox Eterna

Things I have collected since last season.


----------



## RCIAG

Hey I have that spoon too!! It's kinda weird to use but it does keep down the sugar usage in my coffee!!

Zulily refunded my money plus gave me an extra $10 credit!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

I have several of those spoons as well.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I have those spoons, too! Love them.


----------



## mike454

Pickup the 3dRose A Halloween haunted house in the night with ghosts and creatures, Two Tone Black Mug, 11oz i ordered from walmart.
Link to image of Coffee mug https://i5.walmartimages.com/asr/cb...32cf6_1.1678126d8b844ff9e5b369291bb4d219.jpeg (the attachment doesn't upload i don't have enough posts i guest)

I was looking for a low price coffee mug for under $10.00.


----------



## stormygirl84

I ordered Bedetlejuice The Animated Series Season One on Amazon... I'm ridiculously excited.


----------



## Nox Eterna

I really liked the spoons. 
Now I just have to wait for the first seasonally appropriate weather day to use it along with the black cat cup 
We are supposed to hit triple digits all week


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Last week at work they has a product giveaway (we license Harry Potter merch) and I picked up a couple of these cauldrons. They are a matte ceramic and perfect for dip or as a candy dish. There is no branding on them either which is a big bonus!


----------



## zo6marlene

crafter said:


> I found these candle holders at a garage sale, can't wait to put them on the columns I'm building.
> View attachment 433970


Oooh, put an oval mirror in them and add dripping blood on the mirrors....or the mirrors could be cracked and the fake blood oozing out of the cracks!! Just a random thought?


----------



## HereForTheBoose

eBay finds! A faux wood carving standup and some cauldron candle holders that I filled with purple and green moss.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Last week at work they has a product giveaway (we license Harry Potter merch) and I picked up a couple of these cauldrons. They are a matte ceramic and perfect for dip or as a candy dish. There is no branding on them either which is a big bonus!
> View attachment 435186


They have really nice cauldron dishes at Crate and Barrel right now

https://www.crateandbarrel.com/search?query=cauldron


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Oh, I think I need the large cauldron! That would be the perfect candy bowl for ToT'ers! Thanks!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

At Michaels I grabbed the skelegrow jar and the black matte skull bowl!

At TJ Max I found an orb light on clearance for $12 (left) and the lighted crystal ball (on the right) for $14.99.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Might help if I post a pic lol


----------



## LairMistress

I decorate my desk at work with small Halloween things. So when I saw on FB, that Disney Treasures was putting Haunted Mansion items in the September Funko subscription box...I had to sign up. I may never buy another set (unless it's NBC or spooky Disney), but I couldn't resist. I can't wait for it to arrive! 

https://next.funko.com/


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

May be my favorite find yet!





















Got all 4 for a total of $24 at zulily! No idea why they're so cheap.


----------



## Hallow-art

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> May be my favorite find yet!
> View attachment 438473
> 
> View attachment 438481
> 
> View attachment 438489
> 
> Got all 4 for a total of $24 at zulily! No idea why they're so cheap.


These are awesome!!! I went on zulily looking for them but they must be sold out. I made a few other purchases though. Never really shopped on there before so thank you


----------



## RCIAG

Be careful, Zulily is money pit!! And if you don't hop on something right away you may never see it again. Also, don't expect it to be here next week, they ship it to you when they get it. So don't order something 3 days before Halloween, Christmas, birthdays, etc. & expect to have it in 2 days, they don't work like that unfortunately.

If you order stuff now you should get it before Halloween but if you see something you want for Christmas or some other holiday that isn't 3 days away, get it now. We have a Zulily thread here too if you wanna know & see more.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/168129-zulily-2017-a.html


----------



## disembodiedvoice

LairMistress said:


> I decorate my desk at work with small Halloween things. So when I saw on FB, that Disney Treasures was putting Haunted Mansion items in the September Funko subscription box...I had to sign up. I may never buy another set (unless it's NBC or spooky Disney), but I couldn't resist. I can't wait for it to arrive!
> 
> https://next.funko.com/


Where did you find info on what was going to be in the box ? I checked facebook but didn't find much. Also is it the Sept or Oct box ( Haunted Forest) ?
either way i think i might order the Haunted Forest box, seems like fun !


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

I found them on amazon for a higher price 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B074...a_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=D3DK1X3R0FB6YA444KM8

Here is the Zulily link, you can enter your email to get notified when they're back in stock. 
https://www.zulily.com/p/halloween-mug-set-of-four-247044-49436324.html 
(The link brings me to a 404 page when I click it from here, but it works when I copy and paste it in the browser with select text , idk why)
I'm sure they'll be back. I stalk Zulily and things usually return


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Bought the steelbook edition of The Fog (the original) on blu-ray at Best Buy for $14.99.


----------



## jordand3

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Bought the steelbook edition of The Fog (the original) on blu-ray at Best Buy for $14.99.


Huge fan of that movie. It's criminally underrated!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

What we got today (instore pickup) at Sears, Goodwill and Big Lots


----------



## Cloe

I noticed Kmart has some offerings online now. Unless you're extremely bored I wouldn't bother checking. Nothing that isn't at numerous other stores for 1/2 the price they are asking. A few things are almost comical. Like the large skeleton bat that runs between $14 and $19. The latter price being at Grandin Road. Their price...$50.99 lol.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Marshals and AC Moore haul!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

We stopped in at Yankee Candle. I bought 2 large Apple Pumpkin candles with the coupon, buy one get 1 free, so that's about as good a deal as you'll get there. She let me keep the coupon and I'll use it again for the Halloween party weekend when it runs out. I tried some of the other fall scents, but nothing really jumped out. That Apple Pumpkin remains my favorite, hands down.


----------



## bobzilla

Found this ornate picture frame at the flea market the other day for $30 bucks.
Also found this old vintage wheel chair for $40 dollars.


----------



## A Little Odd

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Marshals and AC Moore haul!


I picked up 4 lenticulars at AC Moore. Very good for such a cheap price.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

A Little Odd said:


> Mrs_Frankenstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marshals and AC Moore haul!
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up 4 lenticulars at AC Moore. Very good for such a cheap price.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



I have entirely too many but I always pick up the ones I don't remember previously buying. I need to make a list or something because it's getting a bit out of hand =D


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I wish the mobile versions of this site would allow you to like things. Everyone has got some serious talent.


----------



## lbc

VFX Creates makes Bungee Heads!

http://www.vfxcreates.com/products/severed-bungee-head/


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

I've been stalking all of my Bath & Body Works stores for the past month, waiting until they started to roll out pumpkin and fall scents. Today, I stopped by and got :

- 3-wick candle, Leaves
- 3-wick candle, Marshmallow Fireside
- Body wash (2), Spiced Pumpkin Cider
- Body cream (2), Spiced Pumpkin Cider
- Fragrance mist (2), Spiced Pumpkin Cider

I used a 25% off coupon, and the body care was Buy-3-Get-3-Free, so I went from about $75 to $50-ish. A good day! I love anything pumpkin and fall, so I'm happy


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Went to a Dollar Tree and grabbed some stuff.

- Two each of the witch and ghost figures that light up and make sounds
- Two each of the Autumn leaves LED string lights
- Two each of the LED string lights in both orange and purple
- One harvest sign (the one with hayrides and cider on it)
- Two of the "bleeding" light up candles
- Each color of the heavy cement pumpkins
- A pack of felt stickers (witch hats and shoes)
- One each of the paintable mini figures (dracula, frank, witch and pumpkin head)

And probably some stuff I forgot since the items aren't near me...still in the car since I'm lazy.


----------



## Nox Eterna

AstorReinhardt said:


> Went to a Dollar Tree and grabbed some stuff.
> 
> What are these heavy cement pumpkins of which you speak?
> Do you have a pic?
> I am intrigued


----------



## zo6marlene

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Bought the steelbook edition of The Fog (the original) on blu-ray at Best Buy for $14.99.


Just found this at the local Goodwill! $2.97....Special Edition.


----------



## RCIAG

Just got this yesterday (thanks to HereForTheBoose) off of Ebay! It's a copy of the Grandin Road witch wreath at half the price. It seems to be handmade. I LOVE IT!! It's made of fiberboard which is a plus because that means it fits between all my doors & screen doors.


----------



## bnb0627

Picked up these heads today from a craigslist seller who let me know she used to do a haunted trail but is moving and will have plenty more things to sell and she'll send me pics......score!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bethany

bnb0627 said:


> Picked up these heads today from a craigslist seller who let me know she used to do a haunted trail but is moving and will have plenty more things to sell and she'll send me pics......score!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have that same head on the right.


----------



## zo6marlene

Goodwill was good to me today.....I was able to purchase a glow in the dark ouija board in perfect condition by Parker Brothers $1.91 &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## HereForTheBoose

RCIAG said:


> Just got this yesterday (thanks to HereForTheBoose) off of Ebay! It's a copy of the Grandin Road witch wreath at half the price. It seems to be handmade. I LOVE IT!! It's made of fiberboard which is a plus because that means it fits between all my doors & screen doors.


Yay!! The paint job on her looks great!


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Nox Eterna said:


> AstorReinhardt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a Dollar Tree and grabbed some stuff.
> 
> What are these heavy cement pumpkins of which you speak?
> Do you have a pic?
> I am intrigued
> 
> 
> 
> That would be these: https://www.dollartree.com/Mini-Met...corations-with-Metal-Leaves/p409526/index.pro
Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

RCIAG said:


> Just got this yesterday (thanks to HereForTheBoose) off of Ebay! It's a copy of the Grandin Road witch wreath at half the price. It seems to be handmade. I LOVE IT!! It's made of fiberboard which is a plus because that means it fits between all my doors & screen doors.


Love This!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Anyone else looking for a cheap alternative to the GR wreath, here's one from Christmas tree shops







http://www.christmastreeshops.com/p...cks&searchTerm=witch&from=Search#.WYhZSHso62c


----------



## RCIAG

You know, for $8 that's pretty cute! It needs some embellishing but for $8 it would totally be worth it.

They also have some skelly busts that Home Goods has/has/will have & for the same price. Shipping s $4.95 right now too.
http://www.christmastreeshops.com/p...rPicks&from=Search&carousel=true#.WYiVC4TyvIU

http://www.christmastreeshops.com/p...rPicks&from=Search&carousel=true#.WYiVP4TyvIU


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Finally found my hocus pocus pumpkin ($12.99) from kirklands! Small pumpkin ($3.99) from Kirklands. Light up/led glittery water ball ($14.99) from Marshalls. I will update when I get batteries


----------



## Nox Eterna

AstorReinhardt said:


> Nox Eterna said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be these: https://www.dollartree.com/Mini
> OK they are now on my list :)
Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Finally found my hocus pocus pumpkin ($12.99) from kirklands! Small pumpkin ($3.99) from Kirklands. Light up/led glittery water ball ($14.99) from Marshalls. I will update when I get batteries
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=441921&d=1502130860"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I grabbed a similar light at TJ Maxx. Still have to get batteries for it.


----------



## Illysium

Got a few pumpkins from Pier 1, Afloral, Hobby Lobby & Joann. Gold spider from Michaels. Cracker dog from Pier 1.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I finally found a Dracula bust! 
Sooo in love with him lol 

Now to find the quest to find the large Frank bust begins!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Again 

I really need to add the pic before I post *facepalm*


----------



## lilibat

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Finally found my hocus pocus pumpkin ($12.99) from kirklands! Small pumpkin ($3.99) from Kirklands. Light up/led glittery water ball ($14.99) from Marshalls. I will update when I get batteries
> View attachment 441921
> 
> View attachment 442137
> 
> View attachment 442145


I thought that was my cat Xevian for a sec.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Picked up this 2 dollar mug at Dollar General today and 70 dual color lights for Halloween. These both goign to be on my desk at work.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

The light packaging is a total knoock-off of the Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House record. Love it!


----------



## MissT

Love that mug! Guess I'm heading out to Dollar General tomorrow to see if they have something other than Back-to-school stuff out . . .


----------



## Nox Eterna

I just ordered this shirt from www.shopsinister.com. Lots of interesting things there


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Yesterday at Dollar General.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Tiniest human saw the mini display at Michaels today and wanted to make a scene. She's addicted! 

Also grabbed the larger Frank/Monster bust


----------



## Codec101

*5FT Poseable Skeleton*

Buying a couple poseable skeletons. Looks like HD has them for $30 at the moment. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-5-ft-Poseable-Skeleton-with-LED-Illumination-5349-60272HD/205828003?cm_mmc=socialmedia%7Capronblog%7CD59%7C000000%7CKatie_Compton%7C91074

Don't necessarily care about the LED eyes but has anyone else used these or is there somewhere else I should look? $30 seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Illysium said:


> Got a few pumpkins from Pier 1, Afloral, Hobby Lobby & Joann. Gold spider from Michaels. Cracker dog from Pier 1.



which of these stores did those pretty pumpkins on the vine ( with two pumpkins) come from? those are great


----------



## Illysium

disembodiedvoice said:


> which of these stores did those pretty pumpkins on the vine ( with two pumpkins) come from? those are great


I love em too. 

Hobby Lobby.

You can't see the pale orange contrast in this pic, they all have it though:

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Seasonal/Fall/Pumpkins/Green-Pumpkins-on-Stem/p/80802679

They have them in a brighter orange as well:

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Seasonal/Fall/Pumpkins/Orange-Pumpkins-on-Stem/p/80802680


----------



## Zead

I ordered a couple table cloths and a punch bowl from Christmas Tree Shops. I plan to use the bowl for candy though.


----------



## jenlea81

My 3 yr old picked out this cute witch at Joanns today. All Halloween and Fall were 40% off plus you can use another 15% with a coupon. They had lots of skeletons- full size, dogs, birds, etc. Didn't get a good look at them b/c my daughter was scared to death of them lol!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Thought these were an interesting style







https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...-orange-set-of-3/1061486799?Keyword=halloween


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Joann's, Michael's and At Home


----------



## Barbie K

jenlea81 said:


> My 3 yr old picked out this cute witch at Joanns today. All Halloween and Fall were 40% off plus you can use another 15% with a coupon. They had lots of skeletons- full size, dogs, birds, etc. Didn't get a good look at them b/c my daughter was scared to death of them lol!


Good choice! I like this witch. May have to check out my store and see what they have. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ferguc

sounds like a great price


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

These two beauties came from Etsy! OBSESSED!


----------



## MissT

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> These two beauties came from Etsy! OBSESSED!


And they're adorable! Handmade?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

MissT said:


> Mrs_Frankenstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> These two beauties came from Etsy! OBSESSED!
> 
> 
> 
> And they're adorable! Handmade?
Click to expand...

Yes! Sugar cookie dolls <3 I wish I was crafty enough to make some of my own lol


----------



## RCIAG

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> These two beauties came from Etsy! OBSESSED!


Could you post a link to that store please?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Of course!
This is from my phone tho so let me know if it doesn't work 


https://www.etsy.com/shop/sugarcookiedolls?ref=search_shop_redirect


----------



## RCIAG

It works & the stuff is super cute too.


----------



## Illysium

Both from Oriental Trading Company.

The spiders back two legs fell off immediately. I had to drill new holes. He'll need a paint job too. He was cheap though and I love his face, so I'm keeping him:


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Found this book at Ollie's for $4.99. It has a lot of fun pull outs, textures, and embedded props, as well as some seriously hilarious text. I thought it would make a great Halloween prop/coffee table book, lol.


----------



## Land Shark

Thanks to tips from Mrs. Voorhees and wickedwillingwench, I picked up these fun Witch Stake Legs from TJMaxx. Looking for an appropriate witch cauldron to anchor them in (Party City might have what I need).


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Some of yall might like this key holder







https://www.sourpussclothing.com/sourpuss-planchette-key-holder.html

Coffin shelf







https://www.sourpussclothing.com/sourpuss-planchette-key-holder.html


----------



## queenofcups

Good skulls are hard to find! I just ordered this one http://www.orientaltrading.com/skull-resin-cranium-a2-13636938.fltr
This looks like a good one and gets great reviews. No, I don't need another, but I really like the aged look and the jaw is removeable!

Free shipping code CE175760.


----------



## Nypdwife

The spirit company sent me a 20% free shipping postcard and it was a toss uo between the animated wolf and Jack skellington and because we get lots of kids at our yard haunt we got the Jack Skellington..Not terribly scary but it says 5 differnt thing and is 6 feet tall Since our yard is so big Ill sit him up on the porch and Im sure he will fit in well ~Pat Its was more then I wanted to spend but Ive been watering a neighbors plants on a 2 acre plot for cash all summer so I figured I had to LOL


----------



## McCall72

I got this one on ebay today.


----------



## Regions Beyond

The JoAnn skeleton was 50 percent off, and a very pleasant surprise at Target...


----------



## bnb0627

Regions Beyond said:


> The JoAnn skeleton was 50 percent off, and a very pleasant surprise at Target...
> 
> View attachment 445457
> 
> 
> View attachment 445465


So what was the final price of the skeleton?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

McCall72 said:


> I got this one on ebay today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=445209&d=1502413910"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I have one of those! 

LandShark I am also in need of a cauldron  Glad you found them!


----------



## bnb0627

queenofcups said:


> Good skulls are hard to find! I just ordered this one http://www.orientaltrading.com/skull-resin-cranium-a2-13636938.fltr
> This looks like a good one and gets great reviews. No, I don't need another, but I really like the aged look and the jaw is removeable!
> 
> Free shipping code CE175760.


Thank you for the free shipping code! I wanted this skull but couldn't get myself to pay for the shipping lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regions Beyond

49.99 discounted price, which was much more palatable.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Two different fortune tea cups


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Bobbiejo said:


> Two different fortune tea cups


I have been eyeing a couple on ebay. I was hoping to find them in the wild. Did you get them off ebay?


----------



## Bobbiejo

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two different fortune tea cups
> 
> 
> 
> I have been eyeing a couple on ebay. I was hoping to find them in the wild. Did you get them off ebay?
Click to expand...

Yes, I purchased them on eBay. I haven't seen any in the stores, but I did see the traditional tea cup version I bought available new with use instructions on the White Witch Alchemy website. Maybe $35? Reasonably priced, but they get you with the shipping. I think the shipping from California to North Carolina was $20. Maybe it would be cheaper going to your location. They do have some interesting things that could be incorporated in a fortune teller witchy theme.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Mayor mug from disney store! Should be coming in monday!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

these and a pair of wings for my bearded dragon lol I'll post a pic of him wearing them when they come in >.<


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Bobbiejo said:


> Mrs. Voorhees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two different fortune tea cups
> 
> 
> 
> I have been eyeing a couple on ebay. I was hoping to find them in the wild. Did you get them off ebay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I purchased them on eBay. I haven't seen any in the stores, but I did see the traditional tea cup version I bought available new with use instructions on the White Witch Alchemy website. Maybe $35? Reasonably priced, but they get you with the shipping. I think the shipping from California to North Carolina was $20. Maybe it would be cheaper going to your location. They do have some interesting things that could be incorporated in a fortune teller witchy theme.
Click to expand...

Im in NC too!


----------



## scaryjennjenn

Found these today at consignment shop..1998 Pumpkin Patch People for $4.99 each....any suggestions for making them a little creepier? thanks!!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Pumpkin (19.99) bobble head guy (9.99) both from TJ Maxx







The lights from the holes of face and hat reach really far, ceilings and walls. Very cool


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Ross and 5 below


----------



## RCIAG

I see you have a "helpy cat" too! It's their little kitty stamp of approval isn't it? They either have to be on it, in it, sniff it & rub against it. If you're lucky they don't break it in the "approval" process.


----------



## Malicious

bought this at michaels yesterday....liked his size and pose 12.99 ( plus 40% off ) !


----------



## Nox Eterna

I found this guy today at Ross, one can never have too many headless horsemen, the color is actually darker grey than it looks in the picture. The light in the jack o'lantern changes color when its on.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Nox Eterna said:


> I found this guy today at Ross, one can never have too many headless horsemen, the color is actually darker grey than it looks in the picture. The light in the jack o'lantern changes color when its on.
> View attachment 447073


I like this guy so much more than the one from Home Goods, the detail is great, love that hes holding a sword. I hope I find one !!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Two Fall scented reed diffusers from Pier 1; checkered skull snow globe on stand from HomeGoods; 3 Yankee Candle witches brew cauldron candles & a kid's shovel from TJ Maxx (I am going to take the spade part off & use the wood handle as a broomstick on a Halloween wreath); and a patchouli jar candle & huge bag of various scented votive candles from Yankee Candle.


----------



## Stochey

So I was in the living room putting this guy together when I see three people walking up my driveway. It ends up being some of the surrounding neighbors that I haven't met before since we only moved in in April. They proceed to ask to pray for me, insist on praying right there in my doorway and drew me a picture of their journey with God.... about 5 feet from where I was putting together a grim reaper and watching IT in August. Ha! They were super nice but... I wonder if they'll pray extra for my soul come October. 

Also I totally blew my budget for a month on these guys today but I love them! Wolf from Big Lots, Grim from At Home.


----------



## werewulf

Killer Headless Horseman and I love the Witches' Brew cauldrons - awesome finds. Had to snag TeeGoblin's We All Float Down Here Pennywise Circus baseball tee- way too badass to pass up.


----------



## Mapleton Manor

Went to Big Lots and At Home this weekend and pick up a few things. They didn't have the dragon Skeleton at Big Lots so i may have to order that. I also ordered the saddle and reigns for my skeleton horse from HD.


----------



## plutorising

So I went to Wegmans yesterday and they finally had some fall decorations outside! I got some of the fake berries, some broomsticks, and pumpkins on a stick (you use all of these in a bouquet fashion) and they also finally had some pumpkin beers out! And I saw the Spirit Halloween coming soon sign the same day. It was a good day!


----------



## lizzyborden

moonwitchkitty said:


> Ross and 5 below


Did the skull come from 5 Below? I sure hope so since I will be near one on Friday.


----------



## Illysium

Got my two headed snake form Spirit today. He's 58" long and his body is rubber with a wire. I love him:

















The whole crew for size comparison:


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Luggage (69.99 at TJ Maxx)
6 Skeleton stemmed glasses (7.99 Homegoods)
Tea cup ($15 ebay) 

Annddd I think I'm done for this season (jkjk lol)


----------



## Scarecrow75

Just purchased my first Halloween item from grandin road. got the free shipping plus about 15% off not a bad deal came out to $43. Also my neighbor had a light fixture attached to a chain I garbage picked. Me and my little monster are gonna turn that into a skull and bones chandaleir. Anyone know off a good tutorial for that.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Luggage (69.99 at TJ Maxx)
> 6 Skeleton stemmed glasses (7.99 Homegoods)
> Tea cup ($15 ebay)
> 
> Annddd I think I'm done for this season (jkjk lol)


I just got the same tea cup! It looks like they'll be a few fortune tellers/palm readers this year.  I love the color of the skull luggage.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love what everyone is finding.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Ok. I went special, I'm on my phone it didn't keep the filter settings for newer first. The last thing I had re posted, that I had gotten excited about the pumpkin seeds. The original post was in 2010.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Found the pumpkin, wine glass, and towels at Home Goods... LOVE Home Goods... everything is all over the place... it's like a treasure hunt every time... the spinner I purchased from Zulily

I don't drink wine (blah blah blah), I just like the glasses... the note on the back of this one says it will hold an entire bottle of wine


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Pez 1.99 each from Walgreens. There's also a mummy. Two sided Mayor mug from disneystore







Hat is made of some kind of silicone


----------



## Nox Eterna

Found this guy...Was he around last year? Also found a Deadgar discounted because some paint was chipped off ? Nothing that can't be fixed .


----------



## RCIAG

That guy looks new. The mummy Pez is new for this year & I NEEED him!! I have a ridiculous amount of Pez dispensers & will add him to the collection.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Pez 1.99 each from Walgreens. There's also a mummy. Two sided Mayor mug from disneystore
> View attachment 450177
> 
> Hat is made of some kind of silicone
> View attachment 450185
> 
> View attachment 450193


I love that Mayor mug!


----------



## Scarecrow75

That creepin it real glass made me chuckle, great find.


----------



## Kwll2112

Had to drive almost 1.5 hours one way to get it, but we found a really nice bust on OfferUp for $50. Most of the ones we find are too small.















The pics aren't the greatest b/c of the phone flash, but it looks really nice in person.


----------



## CobhamManor

Have you guys ever ordered from a site called Halloween Haunters? I've come across some of their products via Walmart's website. I was curious to see what else they had and found numerous fascinating options on the TCP Global website: http://www.tcpglobal.com/Search.html?query=halloween They have a more gothic version of Home Depot's Cycle Ridin' Reaper: http://www.tcpglobal.com/TCP-HLW-177.html#.WZPYHneGNBw I am really interested in their stuff! I haven't really seen anything that has wowed me this year so far, but I might just do some spending there. I'm especially interested in this fine lady - https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hallowee...Prop-Decoration-Battery-AC-Operated/218536156 If I end up ordering one of these, I'll let you know of my experience!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Hello, everyone! It's been quite a while since I've visited the Forum, because I've been trying to cut back on my Halloween purchases & planning this year in preparation for a big family Disney trip near Christmas this year. I did pretty good in the winter, spring & summer and stayed away. But.... now that Halloween items are showing up in the stores, I'm clearly kidding myself! LOL! 

Today I stopped at a local ROSS store & found this neat Medusa! She's about 14 inches high from bottom to tallest snake's head, and 8 inches across at the widest part of her head. It's a grayish-green plastic but she's pretty heavy. The light inside changes from green to blue to a purplish to a red. She was $15.99 which I think is a steal considering how big she is!







I'll probably keep popping in & I look forward to seeing what everyone is getting!


----------



## ferguc

did not work


----------



## ferguc

ferguc said:


> did not work


not mine.. trying to post pic and got this sorry


----------



## ferguc

trying to make this larger?


----------



## ferguc

got this also


----------



## Forhekset

Kwll2112 said:


> Had to drive almost 1.5 hours one way to get it, but we found a really nice bust on OfferUp for $50. Most of the ones we find are too small.
> 
> View attachment 450329
> View attachment 450337
> 
> 
> The pics aren't the greatest b/c of the phone flash, but it looks really nice in person.


Hey, we've got a nearly identical Beethoven bust in our piano room. Neat.


----------



## Mapleton Manor

Ordered the Home Depot Saddle a Reigns for my Skeleton Horse Today.


----------



## Bobbiejo

ferguc said:


> did not work


This looks cool! Where did you find it?


----------



## nicolita3

Stopped at pier one and got this wall decor. Also stopped at Joanns and got some fabric and kitchen towels.


----------



## ferguc

nicolita3 said:


> Stopped at pier one and got this wall decor. Also stopped at Joanns and got some fabric and kitchen towels.


luv the top pic with the house and all!!!!


----------



## scarenoob

Got a prop from Halloween Express today.

Swinging Dead Pumpkin

halloweenexpress.com/dead-pumpkin-reaper-swing-prop-p-32206.html


----------



## LairMistress

I found this at our Goodwill last week, part of the "still in package" closeout stuff that they got. It was $12.99, MSRP $24.99.









And these are from Gordmans, a few days before that. Ornaments were $2.99 each, and the seated devil was $4.99. They are Johanna Parker Designs items.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

stopped by one of our Dollar General stores just to see what they had out. Got these because I found them amusing.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

LairMistress said:


> I found this at our Goodwill last week, part of the "still in package" closeout stuff that they got. It was $12.99, MSRP $24.99.
> 
> View attachment 451825
> 
> 
> And these are from Gordmans, a few days before that. Ornaments were $2.99 each, and the seated devil was $4.99. They are Johanna Parker Designs items.
> 
> View attachment 451833


They have the fortune thing at At Home this year. Thats pretty surprising that you found it at good will.


----------



## LairMistress

MrsMcbernes said:


> They have the fortune thing at At Home this year. Thats pretty surprising that you found it at good will.


Our Goodwill has a bunch of closeout merchandise. I didn't check to see which store this one came from. They had a bunch of Kmart stuff too ,"Totally Ghoul" merchandise.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

LairMistress said:


> Our Goodwill has a bunch of closeout merchandise. I didn't check to see which store this one came from. They had a bunch of Kmart stuff too ,"Totally Ghoul" merchandise.


Seems like a really good deal. Would be nice if the one near me would get something cool like that.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Had to grab this shirt because....hello!


----------



## El Wray

Went in and bought a fog machine and some ghoul-like teeth from Spirit. Then got two of the foam pumpkins from Michael's for $10 each since they were on sale.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

LairMistress said:


> And these are from Gordmans, a few days before that. Ornaments were $2.99 each, and the seated devil was $4.99. They are Johanna Parker Designs items.
> 
> View attachment 451833


Just tried to find a Gordmans...nearest one is 300+ miles away. Then I started looking for Johanna Parker...I think you got lucky on those as most of her stuff is expensive...jeez.


----------



## leprikon

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Stochey

leprikon said:


> Couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 452609
> View attachment 452617


Ha! My Grandma has the girl and I have the boy... we joke that I'm bringing him over for a play date.


----------



## Land Shark

MrsMcbernes said:


> stopped by one of our Dollar General stores just to see what they had out. Got these because I found them amusing.
> View attachment 451841


I adore these, thank you kindly for posting the photo. Can you tell us the approximate size of these guys?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I also picked up the skeleton Army and also picked these up from Homegoods. They had a lot of stuff in.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Dollar General, Target (snack cakes), michaels (toad, tiny bottles for my witch cabinet I am making) and spirit Halloween(white rat).  Target has started putting some kids Halloween clothing out.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Land Shark said:


> I adore these, thank you kindly for posting the photo. Can you tell us the approximate size of these guys?


They are around 2 inches tall each


----------



## RCIAG

OK these exist now & they're not bad. I prefer the Cadbury Creme Eggs (they put out Scream Eggs for Halloween) but if you like Oreos you should try them. I bought about 10 of them to give away to special kids.

They're a milk chocolate egg with a heavier creme inside with Oreo cookie bits in it. It's almost like if they took the creme in an Oreo out & put it in the egg with cookie bits.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

MrsMcbernes said:


> Dollar General, Target (snack cakes), michaels (toad, tiny bottles for my witch cabinet I am making) and spirit Halloween(white rat).  Target has started putting some kids Halloween clothing out.
> View attachment 452841


I LOVE those pumpkin delights! I need to make a run.


----------



## Bobbiejo

This week seemed to be about picking up odd pieces here & there. I'll be painting over the wood arrow signs with chalkboard paint and they will be pointing the way to the fortune teller. White ping pong balls will be turned into eyeballs & displayed in a container on a bed of moss. Other purchases: two witch hat wreath holders, various ribbon, and two Halloween heads are for the wreaths I'm making. The toad is just awesome.  He will be on a shelf next to the spell book and potion jars. The small clear package is supposed to be little gems that light up and can be placed in water - maybe add to a few of the potion jars? Finally, some cute witchy flags. 
I'm getting more focused on where I want to go with my haunt, so now comes the difficulty that comes with trying to find very specific pieces.


----------



## RCIAG

My sugar & creamer. The picture doesn't do it justice. I didn't want a plain black one & I didn't really want a cutesy one & the ones I did like were usually some crazy expensive or unavailable vintage thing.I saw this next to a cutesy one & knew I had to get it. I could also easily leave it out all year. Except at Christmas, I have a Lefton Holly set that I use that was my grandparents set.












I also got these cute towels because I'm a sucker for cute kitchen/bath towels of all kinds.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

I'm obsessed with these blankets!!
Cat blanket king size(19.99) pumpkin blanket (9.99) from Ross
And of course the pier1 cauldron mug


----------



## Nox Eterna

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> View attachment 453001
> 
> I'm obsessed with these blankets!!
> Cat blanket king size(19.99) pumpkin blanket (9.99) from Ross
> And of course the pier1 cauldron mug


Awwww love the black cat blanket
The hunt is on!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Well......I had an unexpected day off yesterday.....and I made another Coffin to add to this years Haunt.
Its a little tacky, or may be.....in bad taste, as I made a Child size coffin, which I think is really spooky.
It creeps me out, to just look at it.
But....may be, that is the effect.....that we all want to have, when others view our stuff?
What do you think?
Bad Taste?.....or.....Spooky and Creepy?
I was going to make another one...but....even smaller.
It took me a little over, half a day to build it.......I wish that I could make them a lot quicker.
I have at least 5 or 6 more ( FULL SIZE ) ones to make.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Well......I had an unexpected day off yesterday.....and I made another Coffin to add to this years Haunt.
> Its a little tacky, or may be.....in bad taste, as I made a Child size coffin, which I think is really spooky.
> It creeps me out, to just look at it.
> But....may be, that is the effect.....that we all want to have, when others view our stuff?
> What do you think?
> Bad Taste?.....or.....Spooky and Creepy?
> I was going to make another one...but....even smaller.
> It took me a little over, half a day to build it.......I wish that I could make them a lot quicker.
> I have at least 5 or 6 more ( FULL SIZE ) ones to make.
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=453073&d=1503128595"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl][iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=453081&d=1503128641"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl][iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=453089&d=1503128704"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Very nice! That's a good spooky. You are very talented.


----------



## duxallinarow

I always love toe-pinchers! Spooky, creepy, but I don't think it's in bad taste. Are you weathering the wood, or buying it like that?


----------



## Mysmasken

Some decorations from Home goods and some bottle toppers from Michaels (apothecary).


----------



## Ditsterz

Scarecrow75 said:


> . Also my neighbor had a light fixture attached to a chain I garbage picked. Me and my little monster are gonna turn that into a skull and bones chandaleir. Anyone know off a good tutorial for that.


On youtube Casey Draper and Monster Tutorials both have videos showing how to make a skull and bones chandelier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sMYB9TOnpk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQAPrXHASz0


----------



## scarenoob

- Fog machine 400w
- Fog machine timer (spirit halloween)
- Animated flying bat (spirit halloween) - doesn't actually fly

Got about 10-15 more halloween things on the way.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

*Goodwill*

Grabbed these two things at Goodwill today.


----------



## Bobbiejo

My Jim Shore 2017 'The Witch Is In' figurine arrived. Isn't she beautiful? And I picked up some copper tubing that will serve as the structure for my tarot card mobile.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

RCIAG said:


> My sugar & creamer. The picture doesn't do it justice. I didn't want a plain black one & I didn't really want a cutesy one & the ones I did like were usually some crazy expensive or unavailable vintage thing.I saw this next to a cutesy one & knew I had to get it. I could also easily leave it out all year. Except at Christmas, I have a Lefton Holly set that I use that was my grandparents set.


Wow, where did these come from? I love them!


----------



## RCIAG

The sugar & creamer are from Home Goods.

I didn't see a teapot but that doesn't mean there isn't one out there somewhere. The best part is that together they both totaled less than $10. I don't really use the creamer for cream, we keep a couple of spoons in our creamer that are just for coffee stirring.

The labeling on the bottom of them states "Grace Teaware" so my guess is there probably is a teapot to go with them. They did have plain black ones too & after googling & see those are available.
https://www.amazon.com/Grace-Teaware-11-Piece-Porcelain-Black/dp/B06XW11DW6

They were over in the tea/coffee cup section on an endcap in one store.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Thanks for the reply! Sure wish I had a home goods near me, they don't sell through their website. :-(

Thanks for the brand name, perhaps I can find them elsewhere on the internets...


----------



## RCIAG

If HomeGoods sold through their site we'd ALL be living in a van down by the river because we'd have zero $$$, but it would be the best decorated van down by the river!!


----------



## Ghouliet

I wanted this last year but just couldn't do it. I managed it this year though and I am looking forward to adding it to my haunt.


----------



## El Wray

Picked up another fog machine from Spirit along with a mirror decal, some werewolf gloves and severed head prop since it was on clearance


----------



## bnb0627

3 3ft dolls w/clothes for $15. 3 potion bottles for $5.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

picked these up at Yankee Candle. There is a 10 off $10 or more coupon on the shopkick app good today only in store only. The lady gave me a buy one get one free coupon for next time as well.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

duxallinarow said:


> I always love toe-pinchers! Spooky, creepy, but I don't think it's in bad taste. Are you weathering the wood, or buying it like that?


The wood that I am using for my Coffins is already weathered for the most part. This year, instead of using pallets, I kept my eye out for Old used fence boards.
The pallets worked just fine, BUT....it takes a lot of work to salvage old wood from the Pallets, where as.....if you look on the FREE section on Craigslist, you can always find all kinds of OLD Weathered fence boards, to use....for what ever you might have in mind.
Having said that though....I did have to weather the exposed sides of the Newly Cut edges, where ever I had to make a fresh cut.
Man.....How times flies.....its the middle of August "ALREADY"!!!!.....just 72 more days till Hallow's Eve.
I tell ya....the Older that we all get.....the Faster that Time just disappears.
Before ya know it......we will all be in on of these Coffins! lol
I guess at that stage....."Everyday".....will be like Halloween for "Us"? LOL


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Bobbiejo said:


> Very nice! That's a good spooky. You are very talented.


Thanks for the nice compliment.
"ME"?.......Talented?......NO.....Not at all. LOL
If anything.....just the opposite......but....I think that we all try, our best.
Making things for Halloween is always FUN to do.....and because it is for Halloween....Nothing that we make, has to be perfect or look perfect.
Actually.....the more imperfect that something is.....the more "Ambiance" and "Allure" that is has.
I think.....when you have some interest, in doing what ever it is that we all Love to do......you just seek out, as much information on the Topic, and just go for it.
I tell ya, what ever you are wanting to do or build, you can find 50 Million ideas and suggestions and detailed Instructions, on any subject.....right on You Tube.
My "Favourite" couple to watch and learn from and be "Inspired" by, on You Tube are the couple that go by the name......"Hollywood Haunter".
When you get a chance, have a look at "ALL" of their very cool video's on what they do.....and how they do it.
They not only "Inspire" a person to LOVE Halloween....but.....their Video's, are so very well done.... and for some reason......they come across as being the "NICEST" and "SWEETEST" couple....in the entire world.
Seriously.....they really do!
If you want to talk about being Talented....NOW.....they are "TALENTED"! 
Have a look at the Haunted House "facade" that they made.....it is just UNREAL!
Or....Have a look at their "Old Haunted Western Town" Facade....that they created....once again....just unreal!
If you are wanting a Laugh, and some instructions on how to make or build a Coffin or a Coffin Book case, you have to watch their video...on Chris building a Coffin Book Case......it will introduce you, to their Talent and their Humour. lol
Its people like "THEM", that inspire us "ALL".....to make Halloween memories "Special", for all the little Trick or Treaters (and their Parents) ....with our little Haunts that we all do. 
Everyone of us, is able to build or make what ever we want.....as long as we have that desire and that passion for Halloween.....we can all have FUN, while fooling others, that we just "MIGHT" have some inner Talents....in my case?.....I am sooooo lucky, that to date......I have not lost any fingers or limbs, while working around Power Tools! LOL
Ya......I actually do SUCK! 
The more that you do something.......the better that you get at it....well....for the most part.
Ya know.....the Funny thing is, that last year...I had the help of my Older next door neighbour, when building my very first Full sized coffin ( out of Pallet Wood) and he is a Professional Tradesman ( A Licenced Contractor / Carpenter ) .....and my coffins look better, than the one that helped me with. LOL
I think, having that "Passion" and "Obsession" and "the Love for Halloween".....just shows up....in what ever we make.
Did you notice, that I also LOVE to Write?.... and just Ramble on and on and on? LOL
Once again, Thanks for the nice complement......I do really appreciate it.
Only 72 more days....and sooooo much more to do!
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..........I should have started on this, as of last November!!!!! LOL
Hey.....what doesn't get done this year.... will be ready, for next years Haunt.
The best part of making Coffin's is.......you will always have another "Container", to store all of your Halloween Stuff in!
Glad you like my little coffins.....just wasn't sure.....if it was just a little too Spooky, for some? lol
Now.....only 4 Full Size ones left to make!
Plus......I am going to make a really Big Coffin.....to be used for collecting all the canned good Donations, for our Halloween "Food Bank" Drive this year.
"Trick or Treat" ...."So that Others.....can Eat"......is our Mantra, for this years Halloween season.
We LOVE Halloween.......it is sooooooo much more FUN.....than Christmas .....could ever be!
Thanks again!
Myra Mains


----------



## Jersey Devil

So this happened this weekend...picked these up from an online yard sale this weekend. 
An original Heads Up Harry , a fully working Zultan machine and a pair of Don Post heads on a stake. All in great shape and working condition. I got the entire lot for $50 total !!!


----------



## A Little Odd

Jersey Devil said:


> So this happened this weekend...picked these up from an online yard sale this weekend.
> An original Heads Up Harry , a fully working Zultan machine and a pair of Don Post heads on a stake. All in great shape and working condition. I got the entire lot for $50 total !!!
> View attachment 454081


Wow! Nobody around me ever has cool stuff for sale. It is usually crappy baby costumes.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## xredge

Wasn't today but over the weekend, stopped at Big Lots got 2 Gargoyles, owl and buzzard. wife looked at the dragon looked at me and said no, she knows I love dragons, didn't tell her I already had on at home, probably should have told herthen since her best friend was with us, maybe less heat, lol. Also went to Spirit they just opened earlier in the week and got her some Jewlery for her outfit she wanted and put my name down for those spider and web lights that they have on the bridge as the didn;thave any for sale and weren't sure if they were even selling that kind as they had just spiders but these also had a web that was stationary and spiders moved. Thought about the bridge display but since my haunt is at campground and the size of it along with storage thought better as the floor goes down on it.


----------



## heresjohnny

Big Lots 4 decent sized sized lanterns with LED candle from summer lighting for $12, that's 75% off.


----------



## Land Shark

Show us a photo please!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Found these brand new LED bat lights and socks at Good Will on Saturday


----------



## Bobbiejo

Two fireplace banners (one is of spiders, crows, & bats; the other spells out spooky) and a mirror that I am absolutely in love with!!! I'm hoping it will look good as a backdrop for a Victorian bride & groom skeleton set that I have. If not, you better believe it's going somewhere in this house. LOL All three items are from Tuesday Morning.


----------



## Hallow-art

I did a lot of shopping over the weekend at a very cool general store. I'm selling off/giving away a lot of my old Halloween stuff to make room for new things. I've been posting more vids on my YouTube channel rather than taking a lot of photos and even though I should slow down a bit on buying, I couldn't resist this gothic skeleton lady who I found at CVS. I'm loving the gothic/Victorian skeletons this year for some reason. Only $14.99 and she looks like something straight out of Grandinroad


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

WOW......What a Score!!!!
Love them!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Here are a few pictures of the Two Coffins that I just made, this past week.
The one on the left, I made yesterday ( Sunday), and it was so much quicker to do, than the first was.
Hopefully, the next "4" or "5" coffins will go just as quickly.
The time consuming part for me, are the Sides.
The Base and Ends, and the Cover.... are all pretty easy to do.
The sides require angles and being mitered, I am really really bad with Puzzles... and with Angles. lol


----------



## Forhekset

I bought this luminaria and Snoopy from Hallmark the other day. They were 25% off for Peanuts' birthday, so I got them for about $20 each or so. Snoopy dances to Grieg's "March of the Gnomes", which for some reason has become associated with Halloween over the years. Sounds kinda Halloweenish I guess.


----------



## mb24

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> May be my favorite find yet!
> View attachment 438473
> 
> View attachment 438481
> 
> View attachment 438489
> 
> Got all 4 for a total of $24 at zulily! No idea why they're so cheap.


Love these! Congrats on finding them! Do you have the brand name? I'm on the hunt for them!


----------



## Hallow-art

mb24 said:


> Love these! Congrats on finding them! Do you have the brand name? I'm on the hunt for them!


Johanna Parker is the designer and Transpac is the company that distributes them. I just bought a bunch of her decor over the weekend and she has some really awesome pieces this year


----------



## Hallow-art

I'm super excited about these peg witches that I ordered online, they arrived in the mail today! Guess who


----------



## RCIAG

Johanna Parker is pretty awesome isn't she? I've gotten a couple things of hers on Zulily too. Here's her site, you can sign up for emails.

https://www.johannaparkerdesign.com/halloween-folk-art


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Hallow-art said:


> I'm super excited about these peg witches that I ordered online, they arrived in the mail today! Guess who
> View attachment 454865


I love those!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

We ordered this with some shop your way account points (sears/kmart). We are supposed to have some lights come tomorrow too. Kinda weird how the battery pack/ sound is put on it though.


----------



## mb24

Hallow-art said:


> Johanna Parker is the designer and Transpac is the company that distributes them. I just bought a bunch of her decor over the weekend and she has some really awesome pieces this year


Thanks for the info! Is there a store online that I could try?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

mb24 said:


> Hallow-art said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johanna Parker is the designer and Transpac is the company that distributes them. I just bought a bunch of her decor over the weekend and she has some really awesome pieces this year
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! Is there a store online that I could try?
Click to expand...

I am such a huge fan of hers!


----------



## Hallow-art

mb24 said:


> Thanks for the info! Is there a store online that I could try?


I follow her on Instagram, but it seems like more of her stuff is popping up at gift shops and online.


----------



## RCIAG

From the CVS thread:
HE'S MINE!!!

View attachment 455129


They had 3 Frankies left. The cashier said that she put them out on Monday & has already sold 3 of them (4 with mine). They had the mummy & vampire. The mummy is "scary" looking but the vampire is kinda goofy looking.

He's got a teeny tiny bit of missing paint in a few small spots. I Sharpied his hair back in (all of these things have badly painted hair) & may go back over the edges with paint brush. All of them had some sort of paint missing but most of it was just literally the size of a pen head or an edge that got scraped. Not anything that would stop me from buying them. The white stuff you see is the foam packing it was in for delivery. All of them had that static'd all over. And for some ridiculous reason they made a small hole in him to put one of those stupid plastic tag things on him with the price & "try me" button attached. I don't know why it was done that way since the "try me" button is attached at the bottom & the price tag is at the end of it & eventually someone is going to pull it outta that tiny hole anyway. I'll probably just stick a pinhead full of mache in it & paint it because it's pretty obvious when it's lit.
View attachment 455137



He is also very heavy. Around his eyes I could see some sort of fiberglassy type stuff but I'm not sure what it's made of, heavy resin, fiberglass, whatever, just don't try to pick any of them up with one hand.

My ONLY complaint is he's got the bolts in his head instead of his neck. Sorta like those HomeGoods busts! It's not anything I'd bother fixing, & unlike the HG busts, at least they're both on the top of his head.
View attachment 455153

View attachment 455161


There's a red LED in him & it lights up pretty well. I've no clue why it shows up yellow in the picture because the interior isn't yellow & the light is very definitely bright & red. I don't know if I like the ginormous gash in his head so I may stick a dollar store brain in there. Or not. It depends on how lazy I get. Either way, none of that stuff was a deal breaker for me.
View attachment 455169


----------



## RCIAG

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I am such a huge fan of hers. I am actually going to be selling her products. It should be here in the next few weeks. I will send you a private message. I just placed my order this week. I can add on to the order if there is something you are wanting.


Could you add me to your PM list please! 

I'm just glad she sells through Zulily too, that's where I've gotten all the stuff of hers that I've bought.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Pottery Barn cauldron and an awesome mummified hand!


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Went over to Ross today, picked up this great dessert plate ($9.99) and spoon rest ($2.99).









They also had a really cool skull cloche in multiple colours ($12.99), and a huge mercury glass apothecary jar ($21.99) that I didn't get.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Some assembly required...(yes, the whole thing is included I just didn't dump it all out)


----------



## Nox Eterna

Pre-ordered this today, best price I have seen.
Not Halloween, but I love that 'Cuda 






http://www.deepdiscount.com/phantasm-5-movie-dvd-collection/812491018880


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

So we went to a Goodwill store today. Right when we walked in one of the ladies was placing this guy on the counter and saying he is only $3 I said really? McBernes said has anyone claimed him yet? They said no so we brought him home along with the rat and spider














Then we went to Lowes just to see if they had put anything out. When we saw this next guy we could not believe that he was only $35. We decided we better take him home just in case they sold out before Saturday. The associate that got one down for us said that they had already sold one and only had a couple more left.


----------



## BlueFrog

UnOrthodOx said:


> Some assembly required...(yes, the whole thing is included I just didn't dump it all out)


Where did you find that nice skele?


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

These are new at Christmas tree shops







http://www.christmastreeshops.com/s...=0&pp=32&sortby=newArrivalsDescend&sortType=1


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

OFFICIALLY LICENSED HOCUS POCUS TREASURES! Costumes too! 













https://www.spencersonline.com/thum.../2523/c/342/4279.uts?pageSize=72&mode=viewall
guys I'm officially broke...


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> OFFICIALLY LICENSED HOCUS POCUS TREASURES! Costumes too!
> View attachment 457641
> 
> https://www.spencersonline.com/thum.../2523/c/342/4279.uts?pageSize=72&mode=viewall
> guys I'm officially broke...


I want the coffee cup but so far my local store hasn't put them out yet.


----------



## Bobbiejo

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> OFFICIALLY LICENSED HOCUS POCUS TREASURES! Costumes too!
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=457641&d=1503670931"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> https://www.spencersonline.com/thum.../2523/c/342/4279.uts?pageSize=72&mode=viewall
> guys I'm officially broke...



Thanks for the head ups! I'm off to shop now.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Bobbiejo said:


> Thanks for the head ups! I'm off to shop now.


Lol I was actually going to the site to search ouija stuff for you, cuz I know they had some. Check em out!


----------



## Bobbiejo

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the head ups! I'm off to shop now.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I was actually going to the site to search ouija stuff for you, cuz I know they had some. Check em out!
Click to expand...

I just got two of the ouija placemats and the Winifred Sanderson dress.


----------



## Ghouliet

I am hoping to turn these guys into Lock Shock and Barrel .


----------



## Nypdwife

Went to the local Lowes in Lessburg Va A big Halloween section just opened Was Just going to look but.... Bought a matt, an hourglass clcok, a pumkin and a tree both about 2 feet tall tht had flames insie as lights Cant help it LOL Both Hubby and myslef love Halloween so there is no one to stop us. Every year we put some money aside and swear we wont buy anything But I swear its a sickness ~Pat


----------



## LairMistress

AstorReinhardt said:


> Just tried to find a Gordmans...nearest one is 300+ miles away. Then I started looking for Johanna Parker...I think you got lucky on those as most of her stuff is expensive...jeez.


In past years, I have found her items to be expensive, too. But if you happen to see this, there are a couple of threads around here that mention her, and where her items are available. Someone said that they found mugs of hers on Zulily, and another I believe said that they were going to start carrying her items themselves, as if they had an online shop, perhaps. These were sold under the label "Transpac", so if you Google that, maybe you can find these elsewhere. I'm sure that Gordmans isn't the only place to carry them. I don't believe that I've seen her items there before, because I follow her fan page on FB.

The Zulily mugs were fairly inexpensive, as well. I didn't see them when they were available, because I don't follow their sales. I'm wondering if she's purposely sold to less expensive outlets this year, to capture a larger market.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ghouliet said:


> I am hoping to turn these guys into Lock Shock and Barrel .
> View attachment 458241
> View attachment 458249


Where did you get these Ghouliet ?


----------



## Bobbiejo

Yankee Candle Halloween preview event - I left with two new Halloween large candles, a cauldron candy dish, a skull votive candle holder, & a six pack of witches' brew plug-ins. The smaller witches's brew cauldron in the picture is for size comparison.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

My local BAM doesn't have the Sept/Oct issue of Rue Morgue yet (witches cover below), so I ordered it and a couple of other goodies from Rue Morgue's website... happily surprised that they offer free shipping in the US and Canada....

Each one is $9.95... 
SKU 00229 - Rue Morgue #178 Sep/Oct Halloween Special Issue 2017 - new

SKU 00231 - Rue Morgue Library #12: MOVIE MONSTERS - coming out now

SKU 00224 - Rue Morgue Library #10: WOMEN WITH GUTS - older

SKU 00035 - Rue Morgue #127 Halloween Double Issue - old issue


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Spirit, Michael's, grocery store


----------



## Sidnami

I ended up with Lacky, Cronos and Meaty after the Haunted Garage Sale in Westland.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

What an unreal day of adding to our Haunt, just by going to Value Village, for the very first times in our Lives.
We have never ever been to a Thrift Store before, thinking that there was really nothing there, that would appeal to us.
NO!!!!!......We are not Snobs or High on ourselves, but....seriously......it never ever crossed our minds...till now!
I was on You Tube the other day, just looking around at various Halloween Haunts and different ideas, that everyone has....and I accidentally came across some guy....who was doing Videos on his Thrift Store "Treasures" that he would find, at stores like Value Village.
Well...being a HOT and SUNNY Saturday morning, we were getting all ready to spend the day Baking in the Sun, and catching as many Rays as we could, before our Summer is suddenly over and our Monsoon Season starts up!
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......RAIN!
Then......suddenly... just something came over us ( I think that it was the Halloween Spirit?) and we decided to head out, and check out some Local Thrift Stores....and that we did.
I was absolutely "SHOCKED" ...actually we BOTH were Totally SHOCKED!!!!!....when we drove up to the Value Village in our area.
The Entire Store was just packed with Halloween Stuff......it was absolutely UNREAL!
I am still.....in Halloween Shopping "SHOCK"!
Here is some of my Treasure that I found....at DIRT CHEAP Prices......I had to Pinch myself....as to how CHEAP everything was.
We bought "8" Pumpkins and a bunch of Arms and Legs.....and a really Cool Halloween Welcome Sign for just a $1:00 each???!!!
Like WTF......I Died and went to Halloween Heaven.
I was like a little kid in Santa's Work Shop.......It was just unreal....and we both LOVED it.....and are now HOOKED on such Thrift Stores.
Having said that thou....after I Bought them out of their Foam and their Blown Mold Pumpkins....and a bunch of other stuff.....we drove off to TWO other Value Village Stores.....to be kind of, a little disappointed.....as those Two Stores......had absolutely NOTHING.....and we do mean NOTHING....in the way of Pumpkins.
No Big Deal....as we now know.....where the Better Store is located at.
Tomorrow morning was another Planned Beach Day.....BUT......Nope!.....We are now heading out, to some other Districts.... to check out their own Thrift Stores, in hopes of digging up even more Treasures!
Moral of the Story???......Forget about Ebay, for your Halloween Shopping Deals.......Head on out...to your various Thrift Stores.....and buy your Ebay Stuff for just Pennies, compared to 3 Times the Price, that they want on Ebay.
I bought "EIGHT" Pumpkins today.....for the Price of just "ONE" Pumpkin, on Ebay!
My wife also purchased some very nice designer tops for the office.....and she was even more "SHOCKED" than I was.....with the Selection and the Prices at the Thrift Store!
We are now ADDICTED and HOOKED on shopping, at the Thrift Stores.
We figure that it has to be just Hit and Miss on what each store has, from time to time...and very much like Fishing, you never ever know, when the Fish will be Biting.
But.....it was just PURE FUN today.......to head out Fishing.....and not really know....if we would even get a nibble or even a Bite.
Well.......it was like we were Fishing with a Gill Net or with Dynamite....as opposed to using just a old Rod and Reel! LOL
What a Great Day of Fishing!
I think that it was a bit, of Beginners Luck, today? 
We now LOVE the Thrift Stores, as you all should....and you probably ...already do! lol
We are now ADDICTED and HOOKED....in a Good Way!


----------



## RCIAG

That is an honest to goodnes new blow mold!! You don't see those often in stores any more, congrats!!

I ordered this stuff from Retro A Go Go, 2 enamel pins of their 2 Ben Cooper vac heads that I have (or will have once the Creature gets here). The Vac-Tastic Plastic repros of the Ben Cooper masks are awesome & I'd buy ever single one of them if I had room to store them.




























And I ordered this stuff from Yankee Candle today.


----------



## RCIAG

Ghouliet said:


> I am hoping to turn these guys into Lock Shock and Barrel .
> View attachment 458241
> View attachment 458249


OMG THAT'S MY CREEPY GHOST BOY!!

He originated at Target manymany years ago so I'm sure the others did too. They're all mache too. I've never seen him again at any store, not even thrift stores. Wait...I should make sure he's still under our basement steps.......yep, in the corner all Blair Witchy.

I put him out every year but I have to put him somewhere where I won't see him when I get up at night to go to the bathroom because he scares the crap outta me. I have to stick him in a corner so I can't see him outta the corner of my eye. I gotta know where he is at all times during the season. He creeps me right the eff out yet I can't part with him lest his evil will spread!

If he starts moving around CALL AN OLD PRIEST & A YOUNG PRIEST!!


----------



## Stochey

My skull from Lowes! Love him!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

disembodiedvoice said:


> Where did you get these Ghouliet ?



I found them at a local Goodwill Store for $3.99 each. They are paper mache and the paint is all chipping but with a little TLC I think I can make them into Lock, Shock and Barrel.


----------



## mb24

I love this pin from Retro A Go Go! I don't know if I love the pin or the packaging more.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I wish they made smaller masks. I Love them but they are so huge. The pins are awesome!

What a little Devil  I found


----------



## Dinobuzz

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> What an unreal day of adding to our Haunt, just by going to Value Village, for the very first times in our Lives.
> We have never ever been to a Thrift Store before, thinking that there was really nothing there, that would appeal to us.
> NO!!!!!......We are not Snobs or High on ourselves, but....seriously......it never ever crossed our minds...till now!
> I was on You Tube the other day, just looking around at various Halloween Haunts and different ideas, that everyone has....and I accidentally came across some guy....who was doing Videos on his Thrift Store "Treasures" that he would find, at stores like Value Village.
> Well...being a HOT and SUNNY Saturday morning, we were getting all ready to spend the day Baking in the Sun, and catching as many Rays as we could, before our Summer is suddenly over and our Monsoon Season starts up!
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......RAIN!
> Then......suddenly... just something came over us ( I think that it was the Halloween Spirit?) and we decided to head out, and check out some Local Thrift Stores....and that we did.
> I was absolutely "SHOCKED" ...actually we BOTH were Totally SHOCKED!!!!!....when we drove up to the Value Village in our area.
> The Entire Store was just packed with Halloween Stuff......it was absolutely UNREAL!
> I am still.....in Halloween Shopping "SHOCK"!
> Here is some of my Treasure that I found....at DIRT CHEAP Prices......I had to Pinch myself....as to how CHEAP everything was.
> We bought "8" Pumpkins and a bunch of Arms and Legs.....and a really Cool Halloween Welcome Sign for just a $1:00 each???!!!
> Like WTF......I Died and went to Halloween Heaven.
> I was like a little kid in Santa's Work Shop.......It was just unreal....and we both LOVED it.....and are now HOOKED on such Thrift Stores.
> Having said that thou....after I Bought them out of their Foam and their Blown Mold Pumpkins....and a bunch of other stuff.....we drove off to TWO other Value Village Stores.....to be kind of, a little disappointed.....as those Two Stores......had absolutely NOTHING.....and we do mean NOTHING....in the way of Pumpkins.
> No Big Deal....as we now know.....where the Better Store is located at.
> Tomorrow morning was another Planned Beach Day.....BUT......Nope!.....We are now heading out, to some other Districts.... to check out their own Thrift Stores, in hopes of digging up even more Treasures!
> Moral of the Story???......Forget about Ebay, for your Halloween Shopping Deals.......Head on out...to your various Thrift Stores.....and buy your Ebay Stuff for just Pennies, compared to 3 Times the Price, that they want on Ebay.
> I bought "EIGHT" Pumpkins today.....for the Price of just "ONE" Pumpkin, on Ebay!
> My wife also purchased some very nice designer tops for the office.....and she was even more "SHOCKED" than I was.....with the Selection and the Prices at the Thrift Store!
> We are now ADDICTED and HOOKED on shopping, at the Thrift Stores.
> We figure that it has to be just Hit and Miss on what each store has, from time to time...and very much like Fishing, you never ever know, when the Fish will be Biting.
> But.....it was just PURE FUN today.......to head out Fishing.....and not really know....if we would even get a nibble or even a Bite.
> Well.......it was like we were Fishing with a Gill Net or with Dynamite....as opposed to using just a old Rod and Reel! LOL
> What a Great Day of Fishing!
> I think that it was a bit, of Beginners Luck, today?
> We now LOVE the Thrift Stores, as you all should....and you probably ...already do! lol
> We are now ADDICTED and HOOKED....in a Good Way!
> View attachment 458601
> View attachment 458609
> View attachment 458617
> View attachment 458625


Thrift stores are awesome for finding seasonal stuff! Did a VV clerk ask you about the points program? It's on their computer & once you sign up, for every dollar you spend, you get a point.... once you reach 100 pts, you get 30% off of a future purchase (you can choose when to use it).... this is separate from the stamp card you get when you make donations (bring in bags of donated stuff & they will clip a stamp card (5%, 10% etc....you can save using the card till it reaches 30% if you want to)..... there are also 50% off days (sign up for the email notices to let you know when they happen which is once a month approx).


----------



## BlueFrog

Finally broke down and ordered a banner from Shindigz/Stump's Party today for thisy ear's haunt. Guess I'm committed to my new theme. It's a monster 4' x 7' so the ToTs and the neighbors can't miss this year's back story, and hopefully won't think I've simply lost my mind when I start hanging dolls all over the place.

25% off sale lasts until 8/28/2017 at just before midnight (CST I believe, might be EST). If you want one, you're running out of time so get ordering!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Dinobuzz said:


> Thrift stores are awesome for finding seasonal stuff! Did a VV clerk ask you about the points program? It's on their computer & once you sign up, for every dollar you spend, you get a point.... once you reach 100 pts, you get 30% off of a future purchase (you can choose when to use it).... this is separate from the stamp card you get when you make donations (bring in bags of donated stuff & they will clip a stamp card (5%, 10% etc....you can save using the card till it reaches 30% if you want to)..... there are also 50% off days (sign up for the email notices to let you know when they happen which is once a month approx).


Hi there,
YES......they did explain that to us, and we Passed on doing it yesterday "DUH"......but....we signed up and registered for it Today.
YES........we went back out, to explore 3 more VVs.....on the outskirts of our region.
We .....are HOOKED on Thrift Shops! LOL
Funny thing is......we were just a little disappointed in the 3 Stores that we went to , today.......as there was not even ONE Pumpkin at any of them?????
We walked into our very First ever Thrift store yesterday.....and we BLOWN AWAY......from everything that we saw and Bought.
I Bought 8 Big Foam Pumpkins yesterday at the one store.....and since that store......we checked out.....5 more Value Village locations.......and not even "ONE" Pumpkin to be seen.....at any of the 5 Stores????
Like WTF? LOL
THAT.....was very disappointing.......we just figured that there would be Pumpkins at ALL of the stores?......I guess not! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Having said that......instead of heading out to the Beach this morning......we were at the Front Door of yet another Value Village at 8:45 Sharp.....looking to Stock Up......on more Pumpkins!
So......we did buy "TWO 3 Foot Skeletons to use in a Haunted Tricycle Display......we Bought a Huge Witches Hat.......we Bought a Mans Orange Pumpkin T Shirt ....LOL.......to wear.....while working on our Haunt! .....How Funny is that? LOL
We really wanted to buy a few Full Size Skeleton...BUT..... the prices at Value Village are sure HIGH on the Items that they know people are wanting.
They are asking $60 each for their Skeletons.......Just a bit much, don't ya think?
I would think......that $35.00 would be the going Price on those things.
Some of their "Table Top" Nick Nacks are CUTE...but.....Definitely Over Priced.....which is really to bad.
In spite of our "so so" Fishing Trip today....We did catch a few things, that we can use,.....but.....we did not catch any Big Ones...like we did, Yesterday.
We are still BIG Fans of Value Village, and are definitely HOOKED on Shopping there.
Here are a few of the things that we bought today.
When we got home from our Thrift Store Purge .......I cut out and made a Template, for the 4 or 5 "Full size" Coffins that I am going to make. 
I figure, that if I have the Template......I can mass produce the Coffins, and they will all be exactly the same.
I'll customize the lids and the sides, in order to make each one look different,....but....mass producing will make it so much quicker to do.
Time is Flying by.....before you know it.....we will be getting ready for Christmas.
It will be Ho Ho Ho...instead of Boo Boo Boo


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Bought these gems today from Homegoods! They light up and have music with talking! Very unique tombstones!!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Ross, TJ Maxx, and HomeGoods were my jam today!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Today was my lucky day! Two ouija pillows from HomeGoods and..........drum roll please...........a real cast iron cauldron. The cauldron I found on Craigslist for $55. The can of beans is simply a size reference. LOL


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Bobbiejo said:


> Today was my lucky day! Two ouija pillows from HomeGoods and..........drum roll please...........a real cast iron cauldron. The cauldron I found on Craigslist for $55. The can of beans is simply a size reference. LOL



AMAZING! It's the perfect size!


----------



## osenator




----------



## Slaughter83

Found this old bit of fencing last night while walking the dogs. The horizontal sections are rusted through but the uprights and the tips look ok. Not sure what I'll do with them but I couldn't leave it on the side of the road to be thrown away hahaha


----------



## PoeLover

I went searching for the Old Salem Black Hat Inn sign at HG last night, but no luck. I did come home with this handsome fella. He is 18" tall and was $14.99.


----------



## MissT

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I wish they made smaller masks. I Love them but they are so huge. The pins are awesome!
> 
> What a little Devil  I found


He's adorable! Where was it you found him?


----------



## RCIAG

Finally snagged those Johanna Parker mugs on Zulily along with a few other things.


THE MUGS!











A skull tart warmer











Pumpkin people











Pumpkin doilies. I may put these together as a table runner or hang them in the kitchen window as a valance.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I bought these a few days ago but they were delivered today. Hatbox Ghost Jim Shore statue, it is from last year but I got him on sale and couldn't resist. face comes off and goes in the hatbox and the black glows when the face isn't on. 
Also got a Maleficent ornament and a poison apple ornament. I haven't received the shirt yet but ordered it as well, it glows too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I also ordered some more Funko Pops for my way too large collection. They keep putting out horror ones and I can't stop myself.


























They also have a frozen version of Jack that I think is cute but it is a chase and too expensive so I didn't order it


----------



## Orgarob

I got a bunch of skeleton creatures from Joann's - there are currently half off. My favorite was the large hanging bat. 

http://www.joann.com/the-boneyard-halloween-large-skeleton-bat/15455389.html


----------



## Illysium

Ordered this guy from Williams Sonoma, with 20% off & free shipping:









And these guys from Inked Shop, with 20% off as well:


----------



## JLWII2000

I was on vacation visiting family and picked up all three Target tombstones since the Omaha metro Target stores take their sweet time setting up for Halloween every year. Now to fit them in my tiny trunk and drive home with luggage should be interesting.


----------



## A Little Odd

JLWII2000 said:


> I was on vacation visiting family and picked up all three Target tombstones since the Omaha metro Target stores take their sweet time setting up for Halloween every year. Now to fit them in my tiny trunk and drive home with luggage should be interesting.
> 
> View attachment 462665


Good find! Not even a hint of Halloween at our Targets even though kids have been in school for weeks.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Scribe

Found these two gems at Gabriel Brothers a regional discount chain. The skeleton spider was $3.99. The Gemmy neon air blow guy stands about 7 feet tall and was $6.99.


----------



## Grimhilde

Did some $1 shopping today:

The Trick or Treat sign, frog skellies, LED color-changing strobe lights and lace vampire mask came from Dollar General -
the black creepy cloth, skellie birds, glow-in-the-dark spiders on webs and skellie tongs came from Dollar Tree.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

MissT said:


> Mrs. Voorhees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they made smaller masks. I Love them but they are so huge. The pins are awesome!
> 
> What a little Devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found
> 
> 
> 
> He's adorable! Where was it you found him?
Click to expand...

Goodwill. I couldn't believe it. He is so adorable!


----------



## Dinobuzz

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Hi there,
> YES......they did explain that to us, and we Passed on doing it yesterday "DUH"......but....we signed up and registered for it Today.
> YES........we went back out, to explore 3 more VVs.....on the outskirts of our region.
> We .....are HOOKED on Thrift Shops! LOL
> Funny thing is......we were just a little disappointed in the 3 Stores that we went to , today.......as there was not even ONE Pumpkin at any of them?????
> We walked into our very First ever Thrift store yesterday.....and we BLOWN AWAY......from everything that we saw and Bought.
> I Bought 8 Big Foam Pumpkins yesterday at the one store.....and since that store......we checked out.....5 more Value Village locations.......and not even "ONE" Pumpkin to be seen.....at any of the 5 Stores????
> Like WTF? LOL
> THAT.....was very disappointing.......we just figured that there would be Pumpkins at ALL of the stores?......I guess not! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Having said that......instead of heading out to the Beach this morning......we were at the Front Door of yet another Value Village at 8:45 Sharp.....looking to Stock Up......on more Pumpkins!
> So......we did buy "TWO 3 Foot Skeletons to use in a Haunted Tricycle Display......we Bought a Huge Witches Hat.......we Bought a Mans Orange Pumpkin T Shirt ....LOL.......to wear.....while working on our Haunt! .....How Funny is that? LOL
> We really wanted to buy a few Full Size Skeleton...BUT..... the prices at Value Village are sure HIGH on the Items that they know people are wanting.
> They are asking $60 each for their Skeletons.......Just a bit much, don't ya think?
> I would think......that $35.00 would be the going Price on those things.
> Some of their "Table Top" Nick Nacks are CUTE...but.....Definitely Over Priced.....which is really to bad.
> In spite of our "so so" Fishing Trip today....We did catch a few things, that we can use,.....but.....we did not catch any Big Ones...like we did, Yesterday.
> We are still BIG Fans of Value Village, and are definitely HOOKED on Shopping there.
> Here are a few of the things that we bought today.
> When we got home from our Thrift Store Purge .......I cut out and made a Template, for the 4 or 5 "Full size" Coffins that I am going to make.
> I figure, that if I have the Template......I can mass produce the Coffins, and they will all be exactly the same.
> I'll customize the lids and the sides, in order to make each one look different,....but....mass producing will make it so much quicker to do.
> Time is Flying by.....before you know it.....we will be getting ready for Christmas.
> It will be Ho Ho Ho...instead of Boo Boo Boo


One thing about thrift store luck is to be persistent ... more times than not, you'll walk out with nothing. My one VV is full force with their Halloween, new & 2nd hand whereas our other one is just stocked with their new stuff & will put out 2nd hand stuff closer to Halloween (probably a couple weeks into September). Their new stuff is very much over priced just like Party City.... definitely can find that stuff cheaper. Goodwill & Salvation army are other good places. I find at these stores, it all depends who's doing the pricing that day... sometimes it's a fabulous score and other times you can find it cheaper at a retail store. Hope you find lots of goodies hunting!


----------



## chachabella

Complete impulse buy. I went into ROSS which I never do... but after seeing on this forum that they have some neat things I decided to give them a try. I was blown away by this oversized gargoyle. And it was a mere $49. I grabbed it, paid, and got out of there as fast as I could in case the price was an accident!!! It is heavy and solid. I will probably spruce up the paint job but other than that it is one less construction project I have to undertake in the future.


----------



## LadyMage

Found the Ghostie blow mold at a thrift store, and the treat mold at Dollarama, along with the snickers pumpkin. My girls have already named the ghostie Isabel.


----------



## Sashasmommy

Woo hoo found some wonderful things at home goods and Marshall's in MD


----------



## CJSimon

I found a whole bunch of lenticular pictures at AC Moore. $1.99 each plus 40% off. Of course they have the cheap plastic faux frames, but those can easily be cut off so you can put the picture in your own frame. Something I'll probably do eventually, but for now I'm going to paint/age up the cheap frames.


----------



## LairMistress

RCIAG said:


> Finally snagged those Johanna Parker mugs on Zulily along with a few other things.
> 
> 
> THE MUGS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A skull tart warmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin doilies. I may put these together as a table runner or hang them in the kitchen window as a valance.



Oh my GOSH. I want that spider figure! Our Gordmans did not have a spider figure!  Adorable!


----------



## LairMistress

I picked up my Jack Skellington blow mold jack o'lantern yesterday, and today, went to our local DT to see if they FINALLY put everything out. They have more out than they did, but it's still not all out. They're killing me! I need bunches of dark flowers, darn it. Anyway, I bought one of their little black ceramic skulls, the black cat shelf dangler, and was pleasantly surprised to find that they have large black pillar flicker candles. (and if my Reaper has picked up any of those DT things for me, don't despair, I can use more skulls and candles, and the cat will probably get broken by our real cat anyway!)

Later today, I am off to see what Shopko has, because they were putting up the purple backing for Halloween last week, but the shelves were empty, aside from pose n stay skeletons (which are more expensive in the store, than online, or at other stores besides Target).


----------



## ShadyAcre

The GW spirits were smiling on me today. Found a large lighted skull for my cemetary, or a large reaper- I haven't decided yet. Also a round silver candy dish with a slide type lid/cover that I'm going to put a red velvet pillow and a severed finger/ear/eyeball or something in. And, a skeleton raven 'taxidermy head mount' on a *very* plastic plaque but it'll work if I matte the finish and dirty it up some. Picked up a 12" un carved funkin knockoff for under $5, too.

One of my enablers got me a 5' working Gemmy(?) dancing, singing, karaoke skeleton WITH the microphone at a yard sale across the street from her house *for ten bucks*. He's a little cartoony for my vibe, but the kids lost their collective fecal matter when they realized he was karaoke, so in he goes. 

Also ran by DT and picked up another batch of rats to do the dry brush thing on for a bone pile deal by one of the tombstones.


----------



## RCIAG

Just got this from Retro Planet! My husband's favourite thing, tiki, & one of mine, Frankenstein, a Frankenstein tiki mug:










I also picked up some DT rats, a couple of ToTer bags, & some shelf danglers that I'm currently repainting a bit since they're so horribly painted. I just went in to pick up my scarecrow solar bobbles & knew I'd come out with other stuff too but since my husband was waiting for me I couldn't do any REAL shopping plus they were in the process of moving BtS out & putting Halloween in so I'll have to go back Monday.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I got this at a yard sale for $5: https://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Fa...24934&sr=8-5&keywords=halloween+taste+of+home

And the other day I finally managed to snag the Halloween Collection on Blu Ray for $40 at Wal-Mart...damn thing was out of stock everywhere and every place else sold it for $70+.

I also stopped at 7-11 to see if they had the "ghost white gummi slurpee" but they didn't...they did have the gummy bears though. Also had a bag of "bloody bones" candy bones...got em both.


----------



## dbruner

Yesterday I ordered a set of 12 assorted felt bats from Grandin Road. I'm going to stick them on cubicle walls at work. I also ordered the set of 3 hanging bats from them.


----------



## Frogger

dbruner said:


> Yesterday I ordered a set of 12 assorted felt bats from Grandin Road. I'm going to stick them on cubicle walls at work. I also ordered the set of 3 hanging bats from them.


Good choice! I love mine.


----------



## Restless Acres

My first large scale sweep of Spirit stores for the year. Hit four North of Boston, two by Worcester, and one down near RI on my 495 sweep home. I hit the jackpot at my first store and it was kinda disappointing after that. I got a lot of small clearance stuff, prices are before whatever coupon I was using: two floating candles $5ea (got like 15 last year), two Rotten Coffins ($20ea), Zombie Head Wall Plaque($30), old Skull Fogger ($20), four armed monster baby ($24), Hannibal Lecter head ($10), Mouthful Head ($10), and six High Voltage MIT's. 

Got the two big props last week, both NIB, surprisingly. The Cerberus was not on sale (other than 20% off coupon), but the Zombie Toilet was ($80 before or after coupon, I forget












).


----------



## KrushR

Scored some wood for an easel. we have a big happy Halloween sign with black lights. Making that tonight.
Bought some stone texturing spray at Walmart ($7  ) to work on some tombstones. Only making a few this year.
Coolest find was a skull bottle opener at Home Depot. 









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Crystal ball speaker, has potential 







http://www.hottopic.com/product/crystal-ball-speaker/11141736.html?cgid=new#start=21


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Slimer from Spirit... He's $80 (used the coup)... he looks REALLY good in person.. and who could resist that cure dimpled tuckus? He's kind of big to store, though, so I think we are going to hang him in the library and leave him up year round... maybe get him a Santa hat...


----------



## Nox Eterna

Just ordered this in black....Had to 

https://www.redbubble.com/people/kj...=womens&body_color=black&print_location=front


----------



## Bobbiejo

A rustic looking lantern. I painted it a flat black color to go with the witch hat and a witch cafe sign that is already hanging over the kitchen window (not pictured here). I'll probably end up hanging the Happy Halloween sign up above the outlets, but that little tweak can be done later.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Rite aid





















I ended up displaying them in a mug(there was also a skull one I didn't buy)














CVS
Franky bobblehead and shelf sitters (2 on the left are 2017, the rest 2016)


----------



## CH31

I got this for $4 at the flea market. It's magnetic. We're going to use it at my daughter's trunk or treat for school. I love it!


----------



## Bobbiejo

CH31 said:


> I got this for $4 at the flea market. It's magnetic. We're going to use it at my daughter's trunk or treat for school. I love it!


That's a cool find! Creepy, but cool. 

I had my eye on this for the last couple of days. I kept hesitating because of concern with buying something overseas. Of course, today I decide to bite the bullet and buy it, only to find it gone. I'm sort of relieved and disappointed at the same time. It would have gone great with my garden tabletop display or the Harry Potter living room & kitchen displays.


----------



## osenator




----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

My dad does wood burning so naturally I made a request


----------



## CH31

Bobbiejo said:


> That's a cool find! Creepy, but cool.
> 
> I had my eye on this for the last couple of days. I kept hesitating because of concern with buying something overseas. Of course, today I decide to bite the bullet and buy it, only to find it gone. I'm sort of relieved and disappointed at the same time. It would have gone great with my garden tabletop display or the Harry Potter living room & kitchen displays.


Thanks Bobbiejo! We decorate our yard every year but have never had any trick or treaters so I'm really excited about the whole trunk or treat thing


----------



## RCIAG

Got an Oriental Trading paper catalog today & went on a mini spree.

Eyeball rubber duckies










Neon skull cutouts










Some vinyl Halloween characters










Some lenticular buttons










Skull & spinal cord rings










Skull goody bags


----------



## Lil Spook

EDI. He's abnormal. ? Found at a garage sale. I love him.


----------



## Ditsterz

Picked up a plaster skull, 2 small black cauldrons & a hanging skull face from michaels.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Ordered some of these, can't wait to see them in person


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Scored my dream job today, so I had to go to Spirit and TJ Maxx to celebrate lol I'm in love with the hocus pocus like this year at Spirit!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Scored my dream job today, so I had to go to Spirit and TJ Maxx to celebrate lol I'm in love with the hocus pocus like this year at Spirit!


Congrats on the dream job! Yay for you! 

I bought the dress too. Finally some Hocus Pocus merchandise. Bet you got GR's hocus pocus sign last year too?


----------



## Bobbiejo

Lil Spook said:


> EDI. He's abnormal. ? Found at a garage sale. I love him.


Interesting stand. Looks like something you would find in a mad scientist's laboratory. Great score!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Faux books and owl from Marshalls. Wood crow and cauldron bowls from Crate and Barrel. Feathered crows from Amazon. Why is it no one can make a nice faux feathered crow or Raven at any price?


----------



## osenator




----------



## Land Shark

Found this resin Mummy statue at Ross, it jumped into my hand and would not leave! It was was $8.99.


----------



## Frogger

I ordered a pair of prolight 400 LEDs from lightsalive for my Halloween lightning storm.


----------



## Lil Spook

got a bag of heads today.

not sure what to do with them yet.

looks promising


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Lil Spook said:


> got a bag of heads today.
> 
> not sure what to do with them yet.
> 
> looks promising


God I love those. Maybe on a chandelier if you have one. Or make one  I have been collecting some creepy dolls lately. My husband hates them hahaha XD


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Surprised to find this cutie in Walgreens. $5.99


----------



## Therewolf

Wanted to get this last year, but it sold out before I could get it. So did not risk anything this year. Is my first new purchase of the year.


----------



## RCIAG

Zulily is slaying me today!! I want ALL their vintage stuff but I'll settle for this instead:

This thing is soooo hideous it must be MINE!!!











Got these pins too.











I don't really wear bangles but the I love the skulls on this.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Got these at Good Will this morning. The smaller Frankenstein's monster sings the monster mash.


----------



## Forhekset

Found this luminaria and candy dish at Target in the (3) Dollar Spot. I don't really NEED another luminaria or candy dish, but you know how it goes.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Therewolf said:


> Wanted to get this last year, but it sold out before I could get it. So did not risk anything this year. Is my first new purchase of the year.
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=467617&d=1504794189"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Where did you find this?


----------



## Bobbiejo

MrsMcbernes said:


> Got these at Good Will this morning. The smaller Frankenstein's monster sings the monster mash.
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=467697&d=1504796133"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


What exactly is the Wee-Ji thingy? I can't tell.


----------



## DiyDead

Today I went to my local Dollar Store and picked up a lot of stuff:

- Gravestones for my graveyard
- Fake Crows
- Skeleton Creatures
- Halloween Candy

All for just $11, now that's what I call a bargain!


----------



## Therewolf

Bobbiejo said:


> Where did you find this?


I got this at Meijer. This is the 2nd year they have had them.


----------



## Therewolf

DiyDead said:


> Today I went to my local Dollar Store and picked up a lot of stuff:
> 
> - Gravestones for my graveyard
> - Fake Crows
> - Skeleton Creatures
> - Halloween Candy
> 
> All for just $11, now that's what I call a bargain!


I love the Dollar Tree / Dollar store, and even Family Dollar. They always have stuff you can use as-is, or incorporate into something else an not spend a fortune.


----------



## RCIAG

Bobbiejo said:


> What exactly is the Wee-Ji thingy? I can't tell.


It's just an intentional misspelling of "ouija." It's just another ouija/talking/spirit board but since someone actually owns that name they misspelled it on purpose. Ouija has become like Band Aid or Kleenex, a name brand that's come to identify the thing for which it's named.
https://www.amazon.com/Wee-Ji-Mystical-Talking-Ouija-Board/dp/B00HNWHJGQ


----------



## RCIAG

Forhekset said:


> Found this luminaria and candy dish at Target in the (3) Dollar Spot. I don't really NEED another luminaria or candy dish, but you know how it goes.


Sadly, I do know how it goes, see that Zulily post above for evidence of how well I know it goes!! At least jewelry is easy to hide & goes mostly unnoticed in my house since I have so much of it!


----------



## Bobbiejo

I got some movies from Amazon for viewing during the month of October. Arachnophobia is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Forhekset said:


> Found this luminaria and candy dish at Target in the (3) Dollar Spot. I don't really NEED another luminaria or candy dish, but you know how it goes.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=467849&d=1504806390"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Seriously that dollar spot is killing me. grabbed enamel pins.. Crafts for "the kids" really me and the adorable dracula holder.. oh and the skulls ..oh ya and the letters plus the bowls. good grief


----------



## BadgerSpanner

I don't know if anyone else has said this but... that's not a mummified hand! That's a Hand of Glory! SO much cooler!


Bobbiejo said:


> Pottery Barn cauldron and an awesome mummified hand!


----------



## Grimhilde

Was really hoping that today I'd finally score some little rat skellies from the Dollar Tree ...  ... no such luck 
but, they did still have some of the birds, so I picked up 2 more of those (adding to 3 which I bought several days ago). 

The LED Torch (from Home Depot) was my priciest get-of-the-day, by far, at $19.98.

The rest of today's acquisitions were all re-sale store finds;
$2 got me 2 black feathered wreaths in beautiful, glossy condition - and each of them came with the bonus of a 3yd length of orange, shimmery ribbon (for which I am sure that I can find a good use ), and
$2 was also the price for a vintage Spooky Hollow "Ghost Gateway" - superb condition and in-the-box 
(still wrapped in it's original packing material, in fact)


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Anndddd I can't stop buying all things HP at spirit >.< now if they would just get the dish towels in


----------



## Bobbiejo

Is the Hocus Pocus merchandise the same exact licensed product as being sold by Spencer's or do they have additional stuff?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

from dollar general


----------



## RCIAG

Went to HomeGoods a little further away for some more storage things so of course I bought a ginormous Mexican pottery JOL & a smaller one! I did buy my storage things too but that was in addition to the JOLs. I'll post pics later but they were much cheaper this year than last year. Last year they were $60-$80 for the Mexican pottery but this thing is ginormous & was only $40. This store also had the full sized DotD Bride. She's very pretty & I wish I had a place & use for her.

I also stopped by Walmart for some other things & they STILL didn't have any Halloween stuff out. I bought some mums though. It's a little early but I found enouh that hadn't opened. I also got myself a few Halloween shirts & my Lularoe Halloween leggings came in today!!

These aren't mine but these are the prints I got:


----------



## Bobbiejo

BadgerSpanner said:


> I don't know if anyone else has said this but... that's not a mummified hand! That's a Hand of Glory! SO much cooler!
> 
> 
> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pottery Barn cauldron and an awesome mummified hand!
Click to expand...

Wow! I didn't know that. A hand of glory you say....cool. The detail work on the hand is outstanding. I'm very happy with the purchase. Amazon does it again!


----------



## Ditsterz

I picked up two skull candle holders from Kroger.


----------



## bunnywafer

Bobbiejo said:


> Pottery Barn cauldron and an awesome mummified hand!


Is this hand from Pottery Barn too? I couldn't tell if only the cauldron was from there or if both were. I don't see it on their website.


----------



## Bobbiejo

bunnywafer said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pottery Barn cauldron and an awesome mummified hand!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this hand from Pottery Barn too? I couldn't tell if only the cauldron was from there or if both were. I don't see it on their website.
Click to expand...

I purchased it on Amazon. The price appears to have gone down a little bit since I bought it. It's worth the price in my opinion.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Just bought this t-shirt from Fright Rags... it's available today only for $18... Love those Roseanne Halloween episodes!


----------



## RCIAG

LOVE Fright Rags! They're having a big sale on a bunch of stuff too today.


----------



## BadgerSpanner

Bobbiejo said:


> Wow! I didn't know that. A hand of glory you say....cool. The detail work on the hand is outstanding. I'm very happy with the purchase. Amazon does it again!


I'm lucky enough to have seen two real ones, one when I was a child in Oxford and the other (apparently being one of the very last in existence) in Whitby in North Yorkshire. They're the hands of hangmen, either pickled or set in tallow and then used by burglars as candles to make a household sleep while they pillage! There's one in the Wicker Man too


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

I did not get these although they were really tempting.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am baby sitting grandkids in Mass which gave me the chace to hit several stores. I got these platters and this bowl:


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Bobbiejo said:


> What exactly is the Wee-Ji thingy? I can't tell.


It is just a Ouiji board and the Planchette glows in the dark. I do not know why its not written the regular way.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

I ordered these two pieces for my daughter from Sears. I thought they were pretty cute and now she will have something fun to wear to school on Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG

MrsMcbernes said:


> It is just a Ouiji board and the Planchette glows in the dark. I do not know why its not written the regular way.


It's written that way because technically Parker Brothers owns the name "ouija." That's why if you're looking for something like that on Etsy, Ebay or Amazon you should also search "talking board" or "spirit board" too so you can find a greater range of choices.

Ouija has become a word like Kleenex or Band Aid, it's become the almost generic word we use when thinking of those products even though those words are trademarked names no different than Apple or Ford. 

We don't say "I have a cold so pick me up some facial tissue" or "put an adhesive bandage on that cut," we say "I have a cold so pick me up some Kleenex" & "put a Band-Aid on that cut."


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

RCIAG said:


> It's written that way because technically Parker Brothers owns the name "ouija." That's why if you're looking for something like that on Etsy, Ebay or Amazon you should also search "talking board" or "spirit board" too so you can find a greater range of choices.
> 
> Ouija has become a word like Kleenex or Band Aid, it's become the almost generic word we use when thinking of those products even though those words are trademarked names no different than Apple or Ford.
> 
> We don't say "I have a cold so pick me up some facial tissue" or "put an adhesive bandage on that cut," we say "I have a cold so pick me up some Kleenex" & "put a Band-Aid on that cut."


I saw that you had replied to her and explained it after I had replied. If I could have just deleted my reply I would have.


----------



## RCIAG

That's OK, this thread is so huge I figured some won't back read (this includes me) so I thought I'd post it again. 

I had no idea that Ouija was a trademarked name until I started googling to see what that Weeji thing was, I thought that was just what those boards were called & it's what I've always called them, ouija boards. I'm sure the majority of people call them that too.


----------



## osenator




----------



## Slaughter83

Got my first large skeleton yesterday, the pose and stay from costco. Large skeletons are usually expensive in Australia so its never been high on my list


----------



## Ditsterz

I got a few things from spirit halloween today.


----------



## osenator




----------



## Bobbiejo

Ditsterz said:


> I got a few things from spirit halloween today.


What are the ouija items? Is that a tin of mints? I can't make out the picture on my phone.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i ordered these from bath and body works.


----------



## Ghouliet

Ditsterz said:


> I got a few things from spirit halloween today.


I looked at that girl. I have a young girl on a swing from several year ago that bit the dust this year. I thought I would save the swing portion of the prop and add a skeleton or reaper to it this year.

Love her thought, just do not have the money for her this year.


----------



## Ghouliet

One of the lions I have in front of the cemetery entrance broke last year so I got these to put on the short pillars instead.


----------



## Ghouliet

osenator said:


>



Did your pumpkin come carved like that? It looks great.


----------



## osenator

Yes, it was carved like that! I love it!


----------



## battygirl

Found these adorable candy greeters at Sam's club. They have a pumpkin man and a skeleton. They remind me of the Grand in road pumpkin guy but he was $200 And these were $90. I ended up getting the skelly. They also light up.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

I ordered a pair of these lighted topiaries to sit on my cemetery fence columns. I plan to paint the urns, I'm not sure whether I'm going to paint them black or give them a stone finish... I will decide when they arrive.









A very cute bat I intend to hang from my chandelier.









And a solar lighted gargoyle statue. I kind of think I should have gotten a pair of them to flank an entryway somewhere, but I'll find a place for him, lol.









All of them from www.CollectionsEtc.com

Of course, that's assuming they actually ship all the items in my order. I've had trouble with items not being in stock after I've placed my order at that site, one such instance being that bat figurine (this is the second time I've ordered him). It is apparently very popular, and people are ebaying it at ridiculous prices. :-S


----------



## Bobbiejo

I almost started a new thread on Halloween purses or handbags, but since I haven't seen any interest thus far in that kind of thing, I'm just posting here. I've been trying to find a quality Halloween purse for years with little luck. I found this ouija purse online & thought I would give it a try. It only has to last for two months of daily use during the holiday season. Any longer and it will be a win-win!


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Today I went to CVS and they had a lot of Halloween stuff out and I took these pics enjoy!!


----------



## Hallow-art

Thanks to Halloween Forum member Aquarius, I now have a Home Goods witch that I like!


----------



## Frogger

I bought these from someone local off of FB for $40.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Picked up the "Beware" faux neon sign from Michael's today. It was 40% off and used a 20% off coupon to stack with it. Decent prop for the money...should look good in a window. Also, snagged the largest snake skeleton from Target for $15. Haven't even thought about where to put it in our display....but we'll figure something out.


----------



## Aquarius

Hallow-art said:


> Thanks to Halloween Forum member Aquarius, I now have a Home Goods witch that I like!
> View attachment 474641
> 
> View attachment 474649


I am glad you like her. She has some nice details. I thought she was the neatest out of them all. If I didn't have so many Byers Choice witches I would probably be collecting these.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Finally arrived from the Disney store today


----------



## Bobbiejo

Nox Eterna said:


> Finally arrived from the Disney store today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=476513&d=1505512700"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That's the nicest cup I've seen so far this season. Is it a standard size or larger?


----------



## BlueFrog

Liberated this cutie from Goodwill for $5. Her nose is chipped off but that should be an easy fix. Does anyone know who made her, where she was sold, or when?


----------



## scarenoob

Can be found on Walmart.com
Lighted Lamp Post Halloween Decoration - 10 Purple LED Lights
Indoor / Outdoor
Original price: $39.99
Paid $19.99 + free shipping

Super lightweight. Can flip or fly away in the wind.

I posted a short video on YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjtdTdbABe4


----------



## Nox Eterna

Bobbiejo said:


> That's the nicest cup I've seen so far this season. Is it a standard size or larger?


I really like it, the white part is kind of iridescent 

Here's the info from Disney store:

Holds 14 oz.
3 1/2'' H x 4'' Diameter (5 1/2'' W at handle)

https://www.disneystore.com/drinkwa...en-dwarfs/mp/1427377/1000350/#longDescription


----------



## cwolfe83

I found this guy today at HomeGoods. I love him!


----------



## roach

Just bought a jumping spider at Spirit was 99.99$ and they decided to drop them to 49.99$ and I had the 20% coupon with me so i just could not resist. The only thing i just realised at home they dont include the Ac adapter  so will need to get one.


----------



## habeastortoise

Spirit Halloween stores have some really great clearance items right now. I got all of these for $70 (the frog for example was two bucks). 

We also went to Target and got the boo sign and some plush pumpkins.


----------



## RCIAG

Literally just ordered this guy from Theda LeStrel's Etsy site, 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/figurativepie?ref=pr_faveshops


I ordered this guy:


----------



## joossa

Halloween decorating and party planning on a budget...


----------



## RCIAG

Went on a Walmart binge!

The masks!

View attachment 477961

View attachment 477969


View attachment 477977

View attachment 477985


Theses vintagey cat & pumpkin stacks & metal signs
View attachment 477993

View attachment 478001



My name is RCIAG & I'm a bustaholic! A bat bust (his eyes light up red which I actually like for a change) & a vintagey pumpkin lady
View attachment 478009



Another short circuit sign
View attachment 478017



Some cute vintagey ghosts, one side is all glitter, the other plain
View attachment 478025



AtmosFear FX projector & another solar bobble, this one is a DotD skelly
View attachment 478033



Finally got a Jack Skellington!! I don't have any Walgreens close to me so this was the first time I'd seen one so I snagged him.
View attachment 478041



Some cheapie skelly hands & feet that I had to buy because they were actually matched left & right. So many places you see just a left or just a right, & these were obviously both so I had to buy them. The little figures match some other vintagey little guys I bought. They're really well done, the pic doesn't do them justice.
View attachment 478049



Here's the matching little guys in between the stacks.
View attachment 478057


----------



## SpookyFairy

joossa said:


> Halloween decorating and party planning on a budget...


Where did you get those water filled eyeball bouncy balls from? I am going to be hosting a Halloween party this year and I think the kids would really love those!


----------



## joossa

SpookyFairy said:


> Where did you get those water filled eyeball bouncy balls from? I am going to be hosting a Halloween party this year and I think the kids would really love those!


From the 99 Cent Only store. When bounced, they light up brightly. Very neat.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Remember the set of 4 mugs at Zulily? Well I found 2 at Ross!







Next to the Zulily ones







Hocus pocus rug at Ross







Shelf sitter and pumpkin stack from Marshalls







Also for those who collect busts, try ross. There was 2 of this guy at my store


----------



## Slaughter83

Bought Skelly a pet cat


----------



## habeastortoise

Went to another Spirit store today and got a lot of great items for $50 (planter and bear were clearance):

Swan planter 
Deady Teddy
Zombie Bird Feeder (probably my favorite)
Microwave cling
Beware of dog


----------



## Bobbiejo

habeastortoise said:


> Went to another Spirit store today and got a lot of great items for $50 (planter and bear were clearance):
> 
> Swan planter
> Deady Teddy
> Zombie Bird Feeder (probably my favorite)
> Microwave cling
> Beware of dog


I really like the bird feeder too.


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Went to WalMart yesterday and they had a lot of Halloween stuff out and I took these pics enjoy!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

My Spirit finally got the HP dish towels in andddd I had to buy more dollies from Etsy =P they should be delivered by Tuesday!


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Love love love all the items you bought!


----------



## pumpkinspirit

joossa said:


> Halloween decorating and party planning on a budget...


Love love love all the items you bought!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Pumpkin flavored rum from Capt. Morgan. Great addition for my bar.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

RCIAG said:


> Went on a Walmart binge!
> 
> Theses vintagey cat & pumpkin stacks & metal signs
> View attachment 477993
> 
> View attachment 478001


Those are from Walmart?


----------



## Forhekset

The witch candy bowl/door greeter from Home Depot came home with me today. Don't have room to store it so I guess it's going to be a permanent fixture in my house. I wasn't going to get it...but I just couldn't pass it up. It kinda has a little bit of a vintage blow mold look to it.


----------



## RCIAG

AstorReinhardt said:


> Those are from Walmart?


Yep, Walmart.


----------



## kittyvibe

Got alot of similar items from the thrift stores. I got alot more but this is just what I could setup for pics for now. Hot 2 dept 56 items im super happy about. And a great start for my pirate theme this year.


----------



## kittyvibe

Cant get pics to upload so another post


----------



## Dinobuzz

I couldn't resist this cutie... he isn't a major Halloween themed item as most of all of your posts show but this pumpkin makes me smile!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Dinobuzz said:


> I couldn't resist this cutie... he isn't a major Halloween themed item as most of all of your posts show but this pumpkin makes me smile![iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=480105&d=1505787683"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


He's cute! The entire display is beautifully done.


----------



## scarenoob

Hanging Slashing Bat Animated Prop




















36" x 28" inches 
Eyes Light Up
Moving Animating Arms 
3x AA Batteries 
Button Play / Stop 

Paid $19.79 + Free Shipping


----------



## Dinobuzz

Bobbiejo said:


> He's cute! The entire display is beautifully done.


Thank you!


----------



## lilibat

Just some big fuzzy spiders and supplies to upgrade them.


----------



## SpookyFairy

joossa said:


> From the 99 Cent Only store. When bounced, they light up brightly. Very neat.


Thanks! I think that Target or Michaels had them a year ago! I'll have to check out my local dollar store. I hope they have them!


----------



## Aquarius

Dinobuzz said:


> I couldn't resist this cutie... he isn't a major Halloween themed item as most of all of your posts show but this pumpkin makes me smile!
> View attachment 480105


I love your display. Do you mind if I ask where you got your smiling pumpkin?


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Just got back home, from 2 weeks away in the Sun.
But...as soon as we landed, we made a B Line to pick up 30 Skulls over at the Dollar Tree ( What a Great Deal.....for what they are!).
From there we headed over to Michaels, and bought a few of their Pumpkins, that were also on Sale.
As soon as we got home, I got out the stain, and applied it to 20 of the Skulls, and am now in the process of Corpseing them up a bit more.
Just before we left, I bought 10 Mannequin Heads, that I will be Ghouling up, as well.
The Dollar Tree Skulls, are so Cheap......I just can't see Why?......anyone would go through all the Trouble and "WORK".....to be making their own Skeletons, via the Mold process?
I was going to buy, a Silicone Mold off one of the Halloween Suppliers, and make my own... but.....I am glad that I held off, for now at least.
Yes.....I am sure, that the Silicone Mold Skeletons, are soooooo much better, than what I bought for only a Dollar each....but.....the Mold was going to cost me over $100 ,and then you had the cost of the Silicone Mix.....and then......when you add up your TIME and your Effort involved in making them all.....they sure add up....in Cost.
Making 100 Skulls, with Silicone.....is going to COST me... in Time and Materials.....where as...me just buying 100 - $1.00 Dollar - Dollar Tree Skulls, and doing the Corpse thing to them...( IF......I want?) ...will cost me, only $100 ......with a lot less TIME and EFFORT involved.
I am not a Pro......I am not doing a Professional Haunt......and our Display, is just simply FUN to do......and hopefully on a reasonable Budget, each and every year.
If someone were to Steal a Skeleton or Two......its not that Big a Deal.....with only having a $1.00 invested in it.
Where as...if I had my own Time, and my own Effort, and my own Energy put into the making of that Skeleton......I would be really Pissed Off. lol
I came really really close, to buying a quality Silicone Mold for making my own Skulls.
I am so glad, that I couldn't find the Supplier, that I saw them advertised at.
For your Yard Haunts, places like the Dollar Tree and Value Village are invaluable sources, for helping to keep the costs down.....Big Time!
I am now, a Huge Fan of them both!


----------



## osenator




----------



## habeastortoise

My zombie drifter and old man came today. They were really cheap so I wasn't expecting much but the quality on both is relatively good.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I went to Walgreens today and finally found the Jack Skellington blow mold light up head! Happily bought it as well as some green hot chocolate...hehe.


----------



## Illysium

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> From there we headed over to Michael's, and bought a few of their Pumpkins, that were also on Sale.
> 
> I am now, a Huge Fan of them both!
> 
> View attachment 480985


Were the jack-o-lanterns pre-carved? Are they from Michaels?


----------



## scarenoob

Party City (i received free shipping code)

3x 4ft hanging props for $12
2x Gothic skull fences (glow in the dark) 2pc


----------



## Nox Eterna

I usually wait until it is officially Fall...but I had to get this...isn't he cute?


----------



## habeastortoise

Costco 20" Pumpkin.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Found this guy hiding out on the top shelf at a Dollar General that I don't normally go to alot. Not bad for $30. He's 3ft tall.


----------



## Diabolical

BlueFrog said:


> It's been a good couple of days for me! I bought a terrific five foot high vintage scythe that scares the heck out of me just looking at it (and which reminds me I need a tetanus booster shot and the phone number of a metalsmith who can dull the blade).
> 
> I also bought a latex corpse/mummy prop for a song from someone who runs an _amazing_ home haunt with an eye toward going pro. She was so friendly and encouraging while we swapped plans and I drooled over her amazing collection. I couldn't have had a better time!


Hope that sycthe is not from one of the "Children of the corn" your going to be haunted.


----------



## Diabolical

I bought paint brushes and drimmel set, and hot knife set. I'm slowly getting there, just need a saw and something to cut my wood, and foam boards. I also bought the riding reaper from home depot.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Found this guy hiding out on the top shelf at a Dollar General that I don't normally go to alot. Not bad for $30. He's 3ft tall.

View attachment 482153


----------



## Diabolical

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Found this guy hiding out on the top shelf at a Dollar General that I don't normally go to alot. Not bad for $30. He's 3ft tall.
> 
> View attachment 482153


I got him for 90% off at my store. That was last year display. They overcharged you on that guy.


----------



## scarenoob

AstorReinhardt said:


> I went to Walgreens today and finally found the Jack Skellington blow mold light up head! Happily bought it as well as some green hot chocolate...hehe.


https://www.walgreens.com/topic/promotion/halloween.jsp
https://www.walgreens.com/offers/offers.jsp?view=weeklyad#/weeklyad - some stuffs on sale - buy 1, get 1 50% off with card


----------



## kakugori

I got an 8 foot piece of corrugated galvanized steel roofing for my fruit stand. Cannot wait to be an obnoxious forums show-off when this thing is done, it's gonna look so good. By which I mean old and disgusting. (Just gotta cut it to size and attach it.)

I spent some time hunting for something old and rusty, but gave up. Who knew a new sheet is $10 at HD or Lowes, so that's easy. They won't cut it for you, though, and 8 feet doesn't fit well into my car XD


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Diabolical said:


> I got him for 90% off at my store. That was last year display. They overcharged you on that guy.


The tag says f17 on the back of the tag. That mean he is new for fall 2017.


----------



## osenator




----------



## sookie

I love that your kitty joined the video. My puppy does that, shes been sitting in my Halloween things all day!


----------



## Kemp Sparky

habeastortoise said:


> My zombie drifter and old man came today. They were really cheap so I wasn't expecting much but the quality on both is relatively good.
> View attachment 481145
> View attachment 481153


These look great, where'd you find them?


----------



## Mapleton Manor

This years costume theme is renaissance and the wife has 3 or 4 dresses that are really nice. Problem is I didn't have anything that i liked. I wanted to do a Muskateer and we looked at all the theatrical shops and costume shops and found nothing that was nice. Most were really cheap looking. So she said order something....whatever you want. She said we didnt spend much for props and stuff this year and you deserve it with all the work you have done. So i order this and it came UPS yesterday and i am so happy about it.


----------



## Illysium

Cool shower curtain:

https://www.sammydress.com/product3586412.html


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Picked up this wolf at Home Depot. He is huge! Should be a great addition to my three little pigs display


----------



## habeastortoise

Kemp Sparky said:


> These look great, where'd you find them?


The zombie drifter is available all over but taking into account tax and shipping Opentip had by far the best pricing:

https://www.opentip.com/product.php?products_id=1435429

They did not provide a tracking number but two huge boxes showed up in within three days.

For the zombie old man, for the price he is great but just be warned there is no stuffing in the bottom half of him and the shoes are very cheap. He is poseable though so that's cool. I searched far and wide and Opentip again had the best price. Also, the picture was deceiving because I thought he would have a heavy square stand like the zombie drifter but he does not: just a pole with four legs. 

https://www.opentip.com/product.php?products_id=2422556

Morris costumes has a lot of affordable props and masks and Opentip has the best pricing by far.


----------



## habeastortoise

osenator said:


>


I completely agree with the premise of your video: the props in stores this year are very disappointing. Lowes and Costco are almost out of inventory and both have Christmas items out, Spirit Halloween props are a race to the bottom in terms of quality, and Walmart, CVS, and Walgreens have things that you can get at the dollar store. 

I think that the major problem is that there are no mid-range priced props: you are either stuck in the $50-200 range for something that won't last or have to spend a minimum of $500 to get something truly decent. In the last few years I have found myself collecting the old Gemmy props which somehow still work and look great even though many are from the 90's (my reaper that I paid $40 for last year from CVS on the other hand is already in pieces). I think that if stores introduced props that were truly commensurate with their price people would pay a premium.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

My parents went to an estate sale and found some treasures!


----------



## Bobbiejo

My Grandin Road owl candlestick holders arrived. I cannot recommend these enough at the current $29 price! These are huge weighty substantial pieces and much bigger than I was expecting. The owls are almost life size. The current sale is 25% off, but shipping fees apply.


----------



## Nox Eterna

From Ross and 99 cents only.... Now all I need is the black cat mug...went to 4 Ross' not 1 to be found 








From Target Jacks are pretty big...picture doesn't do them justice


----------



## CrystalRose

Hubby and I went and hit some thrift stores today just to see what they had. Well we found this....not something I expected to see at a thrift store. Price was 3.93. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet but couldn't pass it up at that price lol.

























We also found a few other things I will get pics of tomorrow. Was a pretty good day.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i had never seen those 'remembrance lights' until I moved to Massachusetts and only in one cemetery so far. Do you put prayers or letters or something in them?

(well, i guess i could google tht, huh?).


----------



## CrystalRose

wickedwillingwench said:


> i had never seen those 'remembrance lights' until I moved to Massachusetts and only in one cemetery so far. Do you put prayers or letters or something in them?
> 
> (well, i guess i could google tht, huh?).


They usually have a candle in them. You light the candle in rememberance. Sort of the same concept as lighting a candle for someone at church. Some of the newer ones I've seen are solar powered now instead of having an actual candle. Still kinda surprised I found one of these at a thrift store lol.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Home Depot's Special Buy of the Day is a selection of Halloween stuff if anyone wanted one of their big animated figures at 20% off.

http://www.homedepot.com/SpecialBuy...924_sbotd_3069619-_-sbotd_cta&et_rid=78462321


----------



## Spookerstar

Nox Eterna said:


> From Ross and 99 cents only.... Now all I need is the black cat mug...went to 4 Ross' not 1 to be found
> View attachment 485681
> 
> 
> From Target Jacks are pretty big...picture doesn't do them justice
> 
> View attachment 485689


I love that mask! which store was that from?


----------



## dawnski

Major score! I'm going to post details in the classified section for sale by individuals next. In Illinois there are two brothers who used to have a Halloween shop that closed down years ago. It is like going into a time capsule when stores used to sell those nicer latex props with details faces and lighting. They've got full size animated figures and everything in between. I've got some pics of the garage. Worth a road trip.

Allt he styrofoam graves light up. There's a large book with a skull on top and it uses a big flicker light. The hanging vampire bat's body and eyes light up. There's a severed head that lights up and talks. Underneath him is a welcome mat where you can put foam nails. Never saw that before. The two big gargoyles and butler are for a friend (Wish I didn't promise those gargoyles. They look cool out of the darkness of the garage. The winged skeleton flaps his wings and shrieks. And then some assorted prop spinners and droppers.























This last one said jello mold but it was pretty shallow. I thought these might be good as a Great Stuff mold to create a wall worth of skulls.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Went to Michaels again with a today-only 25% off your entire purchase coupon with Halloween at 50% off now. I picked up a few small things, some LED candles for my two candelabras (which haven't arrived yet, but are in the mail), some of those magnetic bugs, some rubber bugs to fill out the scene, and their vampire ladies lenticular. I didn't really like any of the other lenticulars they had, and this one goes with last year's vampire lady portrait from DT. The frame is one of those light weight vacuum-formed ones, so I'll pop it out of the frame and put it in something nicer, but I just like the picture. ;-)

The magnetic bugs are really cool. I grabbed the last few packages that were at my store, two cockroaches and three flies. In my store, they were in a basket with a bunch of other small halloween items, I've looked for them before and couldn't find them. Apparently, the staff wanted to hide them. I had to do some serious digging for them!

The LED candles are okay. They're not great, but they were cheaper than making my own. They don't come with batteries which is a bummer, so I haven't had a chance to test them yet. They look good in my crow's feet candlesticks from last year, though. I just wish they weren't glittery.


----------



## Matt 82

Went a bit crazy with mask buying. Got another few in the post.



















The Mummy was a good fit for my face but the eyes were so set into the head that I had to cut away quite a lot of latex as it was actually digging into my eye balls to wear. Might have to add some thin black fabric to blacken out the gaps again.


----------



## Gweede

Dawnski, what a great haul! Thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Spookerstar said:


> I love that mask! which store was that from?


Those are from 99 cents only store.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

I just got my Design Toscano "Mega Bat" that I ordered three days ago. I was curious how well it would go with my "Swinging Bat" from Collections etc. They are clearly from the same sculptor, very similar. The Mega Bat is slightly smaller than the Swinging Bat, and the paint job is slightly darker. Overall, they definitely look like a set, and I am very happy with both of them. I took some pictures, since the websites don't actually show the figurines from different angles.

Here's a link to the Mega Bat.

https://www.designtoscano.com/product/hanging+mega+bat+sculpture+-+qm28985.do?from=Search&cx=0

The Swinging Bat seems to be out of stock again at Collections etc. But you can sign up to be notified if/when it ever comes back in stock.

http://www.collectionsetc.com/produ...e=EMAIL&utm_medium=EMAIL&utm_campaign=3XZYY1C

Mega Bat Face








Swinging Bat Face








Mega Bat on the Left, Swinging Bat on the right









From behind.


----------



## zo6marlene

Kemp Sparky said:


> I just got my Design Toscano "Mega Bat" that I ordered three days ago. I was curious how well it would go with my "Swinging Bat" from Collections etc. They are clearly from the same sculptor, very similar. The Mega Bat is slightly smaller than the Swinging Bat, and the paint job is slightly darker. Overall, they definitely look like a set, and I am very happy with both of them. I took some pictures, since the websites don't actually show the figurines from different
> 
> These bats are beautiful...thanks for sharing.


----------



## habeastortoise

*Zombie Geese*

My zombie geese finally came! They are awesome and will go well with my zombie swan planters.

If anyone is looking to buy them, the seller with the cheapest prices is here (if you order 2 or more the price per goose comes down demonstrably):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zombie-Goos...335489?hash=item4d63f2c1c1:g:vEMAAOSwrP9Zxq9q


----------



## Kemp Sparky

I ordered some cheap led candles and they arrived today. They look alot better in person than I was expecting, especially for the price. These have something I hadn't seen in led candles before, which is easy access to the leds. It does mean that there is an awkwardly placed seam on the candle, but I expect it won't be so noticeable once they are set up in spooky lighting.

Here is the link where I bought them, at less than $0.50/ea

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-12pc...ipped-White-Body-Flameless-Led-T/322738290578


----------



## osenator




----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

An ungodly amount of lularoe Halloween clothing. Ooops!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> An ungodly amount of lularoe Halloween clothing. Ooops!


Any pictures?


----------



## Bobbiejo

I received my mandrake a week or two ago, but I never got around to posting a picture. Isn't he just special? His face reminds me of one of the little old men in The Muppets that was always sitting in the balcony heckling people. I purchased it on eBay from a woman who makes them by hand. I've seen two so far and each one's face is different. If she is still making them next year, I may have to order another.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Wow! So cool!
https://www.lakeside.com/catalog/al....jsp?productId=prod3080729&_requestid=3641767


----------



## Nox Eterna

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> View attachment 490129
> 
> Wow! So cool!
> https://www.lakeside.com/catalog/al....jsp?productId=prod3080729&_requestid=3641767


Yeahhhhhh thanks.................OK I ordered one


----------



## wiirenet

Ohh, wish there were better/more photos. When you get it could you please take photos? What does the witch pillow say?


----------



## Nox Eterna

wiirenet said:


> Ohh, wish there were better/more photos. When you get it could you please take photos? What does the witch pillow say?


 I'm afraid we will never know...I just got an email saying it was out of stock and my order is cancelled


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Nox Eterna said:


> I'm afraid we will never know...I just got an email saying it was out of stock and my order is cancelled


That happened to me twice with the swinging bat figurine. >.< I wish vendors would keep better track of their inventory.


----------



## klures99

I got a bunch of tyvek painter cover up suits with hoods last weekend at flea market. Need ideas for props? 

Also what kind of glue / adhesive would be good for sticking up fake cockroaches with out a take down mess?


----------



## Haunted jan

klures99 said:


> I got a bunch of tyvek painter cover up suits with hoods last weekend at flea market. Need ideas for props?
> 
> Also what kind of glue / adhesive would be good for sticking up fake cockroaches with out a take down mess?


Command strips are great. I Use them every year. Sometimes bluetack is not strong enough, or it can also be effected by tempurature.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Anyone considering the Loftus "Scary Python..." 









Should be aware that this is how it actually looks in person. 

















I am considering returning it for a refund, as I am not entirely sure I want to go to the hassle of repainting it, or trying to get out those wrinkles. It arrived stuffed into a very small box.

Best price I've found (for 1) is here:
https://jet.com/product/detail/65a1...ag_Toys:Gag_Toys_Practical_Jokes:dur:16011300


----------



## Bobbiejo

Kemp Sparky said:


> Anyone considering the Loftus "Scary Python..."
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=491393&stc=1&d=1506810182"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Should be aware that this is how it actually looks in person.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=491401&stc=1&d=1506810206"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=491409&stc=1&d=1506810228"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> I am considering returning it for a refund, as I am not entirely sure I want to go to the hassle of repainting it, or trying to get out those wrinkles. It arrived stuffed into a very small box.
> 
> Best price I've found (for 1) is here:
> https://jet.com/product/detail/65a1...ag_Toys:Gag_Toys_Practical_Jokes:dur:16011300


Perhaps a few hours in the sun will help with the wrinkles?


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

We were out the door first thing this morning, for a run down to Home Depot.
But before they opened at 7:00.....we headed down town, to pick up an Antique kids scooter, that we are going to use in our display this year.
For some reason, we are doing a section of our Haunt, dedicated to Ghost Kids.
We made our two Child size coffins.....and it just grew from there.



















We picked up two old Radio Flyer tricycles a while back, and then we picked up a really Old and "Big" Radio Flyer wagon, and now we have the Radio Flyer Antique scooter, to go with our Radio Flyer collection.
Never really started out, intentionally looking for any of this stuff.....the idea just kind of developed after seeing the Skeleton Kids on the Tricycles on Pinterest .


----------



## IowaGuy

So far...I have purchased See Saw from Kmart, Levitating Body from Spirit Halloween, Black Widow from Lowe's and S.S. Specter from Lemax. Decent chunk of $$


----------



## mrincredibletou

My new ride... 2001 caddy. Sold my old one early spring. Who knew I?d miss having a hearse so much!


----------



## RCIAG

mrincredibletou said:


> Who knew I?d miss having a hearse so much!


I'll take "Phrases you'll only hear at the HF" for $500 Alex!


----------



## mrincredibletou

Now that is funny!!!


----------



## scarenoob

PartyCity: Free Shipping. Blacklight glow web, giant spider web yard, super light ghosts








Kmart: Sale + $15 Free Cash + 10% Coupon code (KBOO). Saved $25.50. Paid under $18.
Giant spider, 2x ground breakers (flat back)


----------



## KrushR

Found this guy (my daughter named him Ludwin) camped out at the Goodwill for $3. 














Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dulcet Jones

mrincredibletou said:


> My new ride... 2001 caddy. Sold my old one early spring. Who knew I?d miss having a hearse so much!


I think you just won Halloween for this year.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

mrincredibletou said:


> My new ride... 2001 caddy. Sold my old one early spring. Who knew I?d miss having a hearse so much!


LOL......No one else, needs to Post anything, from this moment on! LOL
"YOU" are.... what Halloween is all about!
You are my Hero, and my Role Model! LOL
I'm searching on Craigslist right now, to see what I can find.
I Love your ride, but.....for myself.....I will be looking for a BEATER Hearse.
That way.....I can just leave it outside, all year long.....( To just Rot, and look even more Spooky and BEAT Up, than the previous year ) ...and only bring her out.....in October.
If by chance, anyone knows of an Older "Running and Drivable" Hearse for Sale...please get back to me, with pictures and all the info.
You can always write to me at [email protected]
Love your Hearse!
Looks like she could still be in Service.
She looks Great!


----------



## mrincredibletou

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> LOL......No one else, needs to Post anything, from this moment on! LOL
> "YOU" are.... what Halloween is all about!
> You are my Hero, and my Role Model! LOL
> I'm searching on Craigslist right now, to see what I can find.
> I Love your ride, but.....for myself.....I will be looking for a BEATER Hearse.
> That way.....I can just leave it outside, all year long.....( To just Rot, and look even more Spooky and BEAT Up, than the previous year ) ...and only bring her out.....in October.
> If by chance, anyone knows of an Older "Running and Drivable" Hearse for Sale...please get back to me, with pictures and all the info.
> You can always write to me at [email protected]
> Love your Hearse!
> Looks like she could still be in Service.
> She looks Great!


Try cow coach in Cincinnati. I got my first beater there 8 years ago. Plenty to look at. He is online so give it a Google. I also use search tempest to do multiple CL searches in areas not towns. Give it a try. Hope you find one soon,


----------



## Wolfman

Yesterday I got a small strobe light, a nice killer clown mask and glow-in-the-dark slime.


----------



## Bobbiejo

As I am expecting only 3 - 12 trick or treaters this year, I'm going to put together a few candy bags. I'm adding a hanging tag to the outside of each bag for no reason other than I want to. I found a rubber stamp to make the hanging tags with that will go perfectly with my fortune teller theme.


----------



## mrincredibletou

So happy I found this on CL today!


----------



## Illysium

mrincredibletou said:


> So happy I found this on CL today!


Awesome!

I really miss that guy.

I loved that show.


----------



## scarenoob

I actually wanted 1 but bought 2 just in case. I had a coupon ($10 off). Tested them both in the bathroom... shouldn't have done that.
Will be used with green spider web (black light) on the 25ft spider web yard.


----------



## pacman

Hell i love that candelabra mrincredibletou , i bet i cannot get it in the U.K. pity cos it is awesome , i just managed to get this over here delivered to me yesterday , Billy from DEAD SILENCE , i am extremely happy with the way he looks and i am sure he will be a hit every year in my yard displays , i just need to make him a carry box like the one he arrives in in the film .


----------



## mrincredibletou

He is creepy and I love him!



pacman said:


> Hell i love that candelabra mrincredibletou , i bet i cannot get it in the U.K. pity cos it is awesome , i just managed to get this over here delivered to me yesterday , Billy from DEAD SILENCE , i am extremely happy with the way he looks and i am sure he will be a hit every year in my yard displays , i just need to make him a carry box like the one he arrives in in the film .
> View attachment 501193


----------



## Bobbiejo

scarenoob said:


> Tested them both in the bathroom... shouldn't have done that.


I'm laughing and grossed out at the same time.


----------



## Ditsterz

Grandin Road mice and potted hands


----------



## Ditsterz

Also received my mini HM stretching portrait pictures from disney. Unfortunately, someone had sticky fingers and stole my HM lounge pants and snow white poisoned apple mug.


----------



## RCIAG

Got some more candy & more decoy candy. The single Reese's will keep the husband from eating the bigger ones that are for the ToTers.


----------



## Deadna

Found a few things at Goodwill this week like one of the old lightening FX boxes ,a 3D crystal skull puzzle and a 1987 Lindberg skull/brain model. I don't know why the shelves are not overflowing with halloween at these stores lately but I've always found all the best stuff like this weeks finds in the toy section anyway.


----------



## roach

Found this big spider at home depot was 129$ got it for 88$ ? it makes sound and the eye and belly lights up

Got the windows boards at spirit for 9.99$ got 2pck of them looks nice


----------



## Ditsterz

mrincredibletou said:


> So happy I found this on CL today!


OMG...this is awesome!!!!!You are so lucky!!!!


----------



## IowaGuy

So far :-D


----------



## scarenoob

Went to Lowes and got this to cover and protect the prop trigger.










Kmart. Had $13 FREECASH + unused points to use. Paid under $6 total.


----------



## Ghouliet

I just got 6 of these square salad/dessert plates and two rectangular serving plates in the same design from Wayfair for a total of 51.58 and free shipping! I think they are going to look amazing along with my cellar whiteware and an orange, black or grey napkin.


----------



## Muffy

At this time of year I don't think I can go anywhere that I don't have to come home with something for Halloween. Here is the last thing I brought home.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for posting the photo of the boards from Spirit, Roach! I have a sign to do for my Black Lagoon Concession stand still (monster movie drive-in theater theme) and might just pick those up to use for it. Like the worn look. Figure it might save myself time having to paint something else for a similar look and easy enough to add lettering to it. 


So last few days I ordered two aprons for my concession workers and will add an applique to them. Also got a notice that my Velociraptor Containment sign for Next Year's haunt just shipped from the UK so that was good to see this morning. 

Saturday late night I decided to order a custom banner from Shindigz that advertises an _All Soul's School of Dance_ and will hang it up the week before halloween (I only set up our yard on Halloween day for that night). The banner will be used in conjunction with projecting some dancing skeletons in my upstairs windows. It was a last minute decision but one I've thought about doing for a while. I have the AtmosfearFX _Bone Chillers_ dvd with the waltzing skeletons and plan to download TotalHomeFX's _Zombie Dance Party_ and the _Fast Tango_ videos to use for my projections. Will run for 2 hours each night leading up to Halloween Night. Should help drive interest to our house. Finally have two nearby neighbors who have done some halloween decorating, so I can't look like slouch here with nothing up! Here's my sign. Now just need to remember to turn the projectors on each night.










I would have loved to have used a graphic of two dancing skeletons instead of the couple dancing but ran short of time to put the order in so it would ship in time to use next week. The banner should still do the trick drawing attention to the windows.

Today I spotted some inexpensive reaper scythes and long-pole double sided axes for only 2.99 at my local Walmart. Not much else there but the scythe was exactly what I needed for the mandibles on my giant mantis and the price was right so pretty excited to find them. Things are coming together in these last 2 weeks.


----------



## osenator




----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just ordered the last of the Monster movie posters (_King Kong, Godzilla, Creature from the Black Lagoon_) that I wanted to display in our Drive-in's Black Lagoon Concession area. Already had _The Deadly Mantis_ one. Should get the posters next week so I'll have time to get them mounted to poster board in time for Halloween night.


----------



## Reload

Costco had the 6ft poseable skeletons on sale for 19.97 ........ bought me a herd. Online only and is now showing OOS.


----------



## MinaFola

Well this isn?t as awesome as a yard prop (I?ve only got one and it?s made out of yarn and tent stakes), but! I finally bought me some Scarecrow brand small vampire fangs from Spirit! Yeah, I could?ve gotten them cheaper online but I?m impatient. They really are as great as everyone says! They fit well, were easy to mold, stay in very nicely, go in easily and come out like a dream. If you?re looking for fangs, Scarecrow is the way to go! Everybody probably knows this already but it makes me very happy.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Things I got this week :
Raven bust which goes great next to Deadgar and the 15" vinyl Sam


----------



## pacman

I FRIGGING LOVE THE SAM FIGURE ??? its awesome , who makes it ??


----------



## Nox Eterna

pacman said:


> I FRIGGING LOVE THE SAM FIGURE ??? its awesome , who makes it ??


So do I! Haven't taken him out of his box yet, but there are videos on You tube if you want a better look
He is made by Mezo https://www.mezcotoyz.com/item/20400/mezco-toyz-15-mega-scale-trick-r-treat-sam/1.html
But I never order straight from them, if you look around almost anywhere else will be less expensive


----------



## pacman

THANK YOU , i will be hunting to see if i can find one this side of the pond , thank you very much for the info , HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## Nox Eterna

pacman said:


> THANK YOU , i will be hunting to see if i can find one this side of the pond , thank you very much for the info , HAPPY HALLOWEEN


You are quite welcome
Hope you can fine one
And a HAPPY HALLOWEEN to you as well!


----------



## BillyBones

Went back to Shoppers Drugmart, he's still on at full price (139.95), I'm hoping he goes on sale this week


----------



## scarenoob

BillyBones said:


> Went back to Shoppers Drugmart, he's still on at full price (139.95), I'm hoping he goes on sale this week
> View attachment 513234


https://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/food-and-home/halloween/halloween/details/057800949084

Did a search on Google and found their twitter account: https://twitter.com/ShopprsDrugMart
Look like you missed a chance to get $20 gift card if you had bought it.


----------



## Illysium

Party City has 20% off and free shipping with any Halloween item- no minimum

I ordered several foam tombstones- buy two get one free, a Last Stop Cemetery sign and some skull treat bags:

http://www.partycity.com/category/halloween+costumes/decorations+party+supplies/outdoor+decorations.do

http://www.partycity.com/product/cemetery+yard+sign+30+3-4in+x+25in.do?sortby=ourPicks&navSet=567325

http://www.partycity.com/product/resealable+spooky+web+treat+bags+30ct.do?sortby=ourPicks&page=3&navSet=567323


----------



## Illysium

Nox Eterna said:


> Things I got this week :
> Raven bust which goes great next to Deadgar and the 15" vinyl Sam
> 
> View attachment 510802


I love that Raven Bust!


----------



## scarenoob

Today I got my final package ordered online from Party City. 6x Spider webs and 2x haunted sound fx boxes.
I still have to make a short trip to the local Spirit store to buy fog fluid and cleaner bottles.


----------



## osenator




----------



## xredge

Picking up the lights that are on the bridge dispaly at Spirit today. They already called me and said I could pick them up was a little surprised since not halloween yet and still have the weekend before.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Nox Eterna said:


> Things I got this week :
> Raven bust which goes great next to Deadgar and the 15" vinyl Sam
> View attachment 510802
> 
> 
> View attachment 510810


Very cool! I especially like the Raven Bust.


----------



## Rigormortor

With Halloween clearance going on I found these today. These open and you can put candy in them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Been holding off but finally got around to buying some video downloads for my projection use this year. Worked out really well because Total HomeFX has a sale that I got to take advantage of.


----------



## ferguc

Just got his guy Any ideas on whom made him? Life-size
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...038-any-idea-who-made-image_1509063034637.jpg


----------



## bobzilla

I found an ad on Craigslist offering free foam blocks. Not sure what to use them for yet, but free is free 
About 60 pieces total. largest pieces are about 6' x 5' x 12" Smallest pieces are around 3' x 4' x 10"


----------



## duxallinarow

When I first saw that photo, I actually thought it was a finished installation – and that I was looking at a bloody corpse discovered under a pile of stone blocks. Add a few vines and snakes, and it could be an ancient Mayan sacrificial site. Tons of possibilities!


----------



## bobzilla

duxallinarow said:


> When I first saw that photo, I actually thought it was a finished installation – and that I was looking at a bloody corpse discovered under a pile of stone blocks. Add a few vines and snakes, and it could be an ancient Mayan sacrificial site. Tons of possibilities!


I like your Mayan idea! Tons of possibilities for sure!
I found some really big pieces of free foam last year, and used them to help out a friend who was doing an Egyptian theme this year.
I love free foam


----------



## duxallinarow

That's just gorgeous. The colors absolutely SCREAM.


----------



## duxallinarow

I WANT FREE FOAM! You are *sooo* lucky to find that. NO ONE but a Haunter would find that useful. Take at least one piece and make a ginormous tombstone. What a centerpiece!


----------



## ferguc

help plz with info? maybe an old catalog might shed light


----------



## Ditsterz

Got my snow white poisoned apple mug, haunted mansion mini stretching portrait and haunted mansion mini bowl.


----------



## duxallinarow

The mug is gorgeous. I'm trying to do something similar with wooden apples and paint, but I have thirty-eleven projects in my head right now and I may not have time for all of them this year ...


----------



## duxallinarow

CEMETERY STONEHENGE! 

Just standing them on end in a circle around a bubbling cauldron or (if it were me) a bed of flaming corpses would be simple and spectacular. Take advantage of their size – that's the most impressive thing about this find. You can always cut them down for other projects in the future, but while you've got so many amazingly huge slabs, flaunt them and haunt them.


----------



## zo6marlene

Rigormortor said:


> With Halloween clearance going on I found these today. These open and you can put candy in them.
> 
> View attachment 515881


I love these false book boxes....they have a ton if uses. I use them to prop up other Halloween items or stack them like you would ordinary books and use some other Halloween prop as a book ends and as an added benefit you can store some of your smaller Halloween items in them when it is time to pack away your Halloween items for the year. To me, there is not a room in the house that they won’t look good in!


----------



## Rigormortor

More clearance today. These wine glasses will be used


----------



## Ditsterz

Halloween clearance at party city and target and spirit halloween


----------



## SpookyBethesda

I'm excited and nervous -- I got the Spirit Hollow prop covered bridge from Spirit Halloween for only $99...I'm just nervous about how I''m going to cram it into my compact car tomorrow (they were breaking it down tonight for pickup tomorrow.) I want to use the bridge structure on my driveway next year as the entry point for my haunted yard. I'll get it home somehow!


----------



## milosalem00

I finally got her today after watching her for weeks. Half off is what I paid.


----------



## TinyWight

Zipped out for a few hours on November 1 to see what sort of post-Halloween deals I could scare up. Turns out that if you ask them nicely at CVS, they can bump the discount schedule from 50% to 75% instantly! I got 3 Pose-N-Stay skeletons for $12.50/ea, and another one with slight damage from being displayed for $4.99; 90% off! Woot!


----------



## Cephus404

Forgot to say, but yesterday, my wife had me run out and get some more candy since my daughter was throwing handfuls in everyone's bag, so I stopped at Target where they were doing 50% off and grabbed a bunch of skulls and skeletons. We were going to do a tree full of skeleton crows this year but we could only find a couple of crows and a couple of owls. They had a bunch on sale for $5 each so I cleared them out, plus my wife wanted a skeleton dachshund because we have a doxie/chihuahua mix. Grabbed a vulture too. If I decide to get creative, I'll animate all of them and have them sing or something, I don't know yet.


----------



## Bobbiejo

milosalem00 said:


> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=521314&stc=1&d=1509587911"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl] I finally got her today after watching her for weeks. Half off is what I paid.


Very nice! Nearby TJ Maxx/HomeGoods stores are empty of Halloween. Everything is completely gone. You scored!


----------



## theric85

Ran through Spirit and got 2 - 18'' black lights. 2 - bugle strobe lights, 2 - 750 spider webs, 2 - skeletons, 3 - giant spiders, 5 or 6 or the led light bulbs. From Amazon I got 3 - 5RPM Synchronous Motors (deer motor), I think the description said they are used tor microwave turn tables.


----------



## Ditsterz

My last spirit halloween purchases of the season at 50% off.


----------



## Rigormortor

Picked up this stuff yesterday, Skulls, Bones, Freaky Fabric, masks and chains.


----------



## Rigormortor

Target had 90% off everything. I got the Cuckoo clock for $2 and some lights. The Clock has a Raven that pops out


----------



## Detour

Bobbiejo said:


> Very nice! Nearby TJ Maxx/HomeGoods stores are empty of Halloween. Everything is completely gone. You scored!


She was still available at the HomeGoods near us today....


----------



## Detour

I gave up waiting for Walgreens to clear out the poseable 5' skeletons - even on the Friday AFTER Halloween - they were still full price at the local store that had them in stock.

I did stop at Party City today - and they have some lingering items still left - but very little on sale. Looks like they were running items 50% through yesterday - but nothing off today. The location near us was two storefronts down from their partner Halloween City, so this location might have more stock than others (getting items still left at the Halloween City that they don't plan to ship pack and store). Thinking I'll keep an eye on one of their cheap 5' skeletons to use to make a spider cocoon (my 5' store bought, mainly hallow cocoon version isn't holding up as well as I'd like). I only need the skeleton for the general body form, not to pose, so it should be perfect, and hopefully cheap, for that.

I'm sure I'll keep checking the super clearance sections this week to see what is cheap enough to not have a need or project to buy it....


----------



## RCIAG

Went to the closest HG on Friday & they had the DotD Bride, a big metal witch riding a bike, a full sized Headless Horsemen, all 50% off. They also had a bunch of smaller things so I bought 2 small Shiny Brite Halloween tree kits & a set of fish that are Christmas tree ornaments.

They're just small black trees, about 8" high, & they come with some small orange & black ornaments. I'll add in a few other things, some battery operated lights, a little tree skirts, & give them to my aunt's grandkids for Christmas.


----------



## The Scribe

Walgreens around here hit 90 percent off. Hit several and picked up some stuff for bags.


----------



## Detour

I still look, just in case I find something I didn't see before.... and today at Lowes the fire and ice lights they had left were down to $4.99 each (orig $20.00). Pickings weren't great - but figured it wouldn't hurt to have a few spares... After all, the oldest of the ones I already have had water behind the plastic lens this season. Foam pumpkins were still only 50% off. I guess they consider those "fall" decor and hope they can get at least one more holiday (Thanksgiving) out of sales...


----------



## SURT666

Found a great deal on Facebook Marketplace. I picked up 10 mannequin heads/busts for $40. My mask collection has grown.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Got some great things from a really quick unannouced flash sale Kmart had back on 11/18. The prices were really low, and like Kmart has done in the past, they started upping the price on things as I watched a short time after ordering. Within a few hours prices were way back up. Just to give you an idea of what their pricing was, I bought a 28 inch white owl, 10.39 (Target sold these online too) and the Gemmy LED Freak Show sign (15.79). Made the min. $25 order and got free shipping. Saw the 4.5 ft giant spider that Home Depot had (not the 9 ft one) and got him for 18.79 and added 2 cobra snakes for 4.19 each to get free shipping again. By the time I went back to look for more items that I might want to order, the prices on individual items had started climbing. Interestingly they didn't all go up at the same time so have no idea how they program this but climb they kept doing over maybe an hour or so. Kind of frustrating if you are trying to shop during this, and I did wonder if I was getting returned merchandise at these low prices but everything arrived and was perfect. In general I would happily recommend either of these props.

Here's the spider. He's a good size and in a fairly big box. Can't wait to pose him on top of my car roof for halloween with the car and passengers "webbed".










The owl was a very interesting prop and has really beautiful feathers. This was also sold by Target online. The owl comes in 4 pieces: the body, a left and a right feathered inner wing section, and feathered tail section. The feathered sections attach to the owl body with a velcro-like set up. For this photo I only attached one wing section so you can see how it comes apart. Really nice for storage, and I _was_ wondering how I was going to store a 28 inch bird LOL. These owls come in 28 inch and 19 inch sizes and with white feathers or brown. The owl also comes with clear nylon thread attached for hanging like he was in flight. Very nice. After seeing how great this was I wish I would have ordered a few more. 










I just picked up this shrunken head ornament from a local crafter who's into tiki. Figure it will do double duty for both holidays (minus bow for halloween).


----------



## Bobbiejo

The owls are great aren't they? A few members mentioned them and I purchased two of the large ones for my Halloween Harry Potter owl mail set-up. With a little tweaking it has now become more Christmas like. The price you paid was ridiculously low and a great deal! I also ended up buying the large Grandin Road standing owls and they all work beautiful together.


----------



## halloween71

Got from ebay for 30 a piece the hanging jack skelliginton and the pumpkin jack that walgreens sell.


----------



## Ditsterz

I love the pumpkin Jack


----------



## yeloowtang

I got the vampire from a fellow member..
got the alien with kicking kid from another haunter ..
the spider mutant creeper from unit70 studios, they are having a end of year sale..
a global fear costume for me or the mannequin on black Friday..
and a prop from creepy collection on black Friday as well..
I think that will be it for the 2018 season


----------



## doto

These are incredible. Your collection surpasses my wildest nightmares....and this is a compliment. I don't think a single "Pro" haunt in our area has a single prop with the quality of the props you are assembling.


----------



## yeloowtang

Thanks Doto  with any luck, this up coming season will be better temperature wise and we can get you to come over with the kids for a sneak preview :-D


----------



## scarenoob

Lots of inflatables on sale to near nothing. I have bought few of them at VERY GOOD price.
One is a Hyde and Eek! Boutique - 5Ft Lit Inflatable Pumpkin Stack. Prices: $50-$70 (around Halloween)... $29.99 (Retail box)... paid $19.59 + free fast shipping.


----------



## Onebrightcrayon

Hi Yall. I just wanted to share what I found in Dollar Tree (Lighthouse Point FL 33064) today that might make good static prop arms. Just thought Id share...


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Congrats on your find!


----------



## Cephus404

I got some of the "salad tongs" that they were selling over Halloween, put them in a piece of wood and they worked fine as arms coming out of a grave in places in the graveyard. Those look a little thin in places, but could probably serve a similar function when painted.


----------



## Azza

I bought some chicken wire, polystyrene eggs, plaster roll, pva glue and some milliputt. Cashier asked me if was getting ready for Easter. Was like nope.. Halloween! 

Will all be going towards my monstrous herbolgy display I hope to be starting this weekend. Mandrakes and Audrey II's abound!


----------



## doto

Ordered in a couple Wireless remote and receivers from Ebay ($6.48US - $7.99CDN each). I used a Picoboo controller to control some pneumatic spiders last year but it wasn't really conducive to two way traffic. The wireless remote will let me manually trigger the spiders so I can mix up the spider sequences and make things less predictable and different up and down the walkway. I will loose the scare sound the Picoboo offers but we'll keep the ambient music loud and creepy to try and compensate. 











(The second is going to be used to make a lacrosse training system.)


----------



## bobzilla

I found this full size Egyptian Sarcophagus at the flea market for $100 this past weekend.
A friend of mine does an Egyptian theme and was happy to have it for his haunt. He had to fork over a $100 first to get it 
Pretty cool piece. It is a bookcase inside the Sarcophagus.
Here's a link for it on eBay. Kinda pricey! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Life-Size-...116363?hash=item33def7d68b:g:7YMAAOSwls5Y8D7b


----------



## Saki.Girl

bobzilla said:


> I found this full size Egyptian Sarcophagus at the flea market for $100 this past weekend.
> A friend of mine does an Egyptian theme and was happy to have it for his haunt. He had to fork over a $100 first to get it
> Pretty cool piece. It is a bookcase inside the Sarcophagus.
> Here's a link for it on eBay. Kinda pricey!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Life-Size-...116363?hash=item33def7d68b:g:7YMAAOSwls5Y8D7b
> 
> 
> View attachment 535401
> 
> View attachment 535409


Omg that is fantastic those are way expensive 100 is a steal


----------



## boo who?

bobzilla said:


> I found this full size Egyptian Sarcophagus at the flea market for $100 this past weekend.


Ladies and gentleman... We have a winner !!!

Awesome find!


----------



## McBernes

Holy crap! I would have snatched that for $100 too while laughing like a crazy person as I tried not to sprint away with it for fear the seller would suddenly realize how much money they were losing!


----------



## LadyMage

That's amazing! Definitely worth the $100 for that.


----------



## LadyMage

I didn't buy it today, but it came today. Knock off flex shaft for my dremel. Once I figured it out it works great. Now I'm itching for a funkin.


----------



## scarenoob

Pumpkin Reaper 3.5 FT. Listed as USED but looks new. Paid for about 5-10 dollars less than others (NEW).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A survey and organizing effort of my halloween items is convincing me I really don't need anything new this year. Was doing really well replenishing my savings too until this week. I had been planning on buying a few of J-Man's prop controller boards when they were available so that was planned. But then a HF friend this weekend sent me a link to this kind of cool industrial biohazard metal looking barb-type wire (this version on sale is done in a biohazard glow version...I weakened and ordered some . Mine shipped out today and I see they still have it listed. Pretty much half off of the regular price.

https://www.creepytwists.com/Wicked-Wire-Biohazard-12-Pack_p_466.html

BTW you might recognize Creepy Twists as the new owner of Halloween Asylum but this is on their own site.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Received the CreepyTwists wire I mentioned and I think it looks good and certainly for me worth the sale price for sure. I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to sit and make your own but lots of twisting and tying plastic cord and then painting everything and just not worth my time. Soft plastic flexible tubing so won't hurt anyone. Only thing I can't check out right now is how it glows in black light. Will have to find my blacklight for that. Anyway here it is:


----------



## IowaGuy

10.5' high walk-through inflatable with lights and sounds #stoked


----------



## RCIAG

This at Homegoods. It's official description is for "screw storage" though I can't imagine why anyone would use it for that when it's too cool for that. I plan on putting some battery operated green LEDs in it. I only wish I'd bought all 3 that they had.










You can get them here but for a little more. I paid $3.99 (Ithink). You can also pay some crazy price for them on Ebay but if you can't find them in Homegoods you may be willing to pay $20 for it but it's not really worth that much money. It's only 18.3x12x3.3cm, not very big.
http://www.mnkbusiness.com/franks-screw-box/


----------



## IowaGuy

This badboi


----------



## CJSimon

If you're in the Philadelphia area, this place might be worth checking out. Just poking around on their website I've found a bunch of stuff that would be awesome for Halloween displays/haunts. They're a re-store for art/artist supplies, used theater props/materials and a whole bunch more. I'm going to check them out in person this weekend. 

http://www.theresourceexchange.org/


----------



## RCIAG

Oh noooo.....I could go nuts in a place like that. We might be in Philly for Memorial Day. If we are I'll make sure we take the Outback so I can bring back ALL THE STUFFS from that place!!!


----------



## mrincredibletou

Vintage General Laboratory Centrifuge for $25 wow, that place looks so cool and its cheap!!!!!!!!

Nice find


----------



## CJSimon

I can't wait to get in there and poke around. I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## samgood

boo who? said:


> Ladies and gentleman... We have a winner !!!
> 
> Awesome find!


Agree! Awesome item!


----------



## creepymagic

Picked up a Haunted Hank for our next Halloween Party, plan on passing it around during the party.


----------



## Kenneth

creepymagic said:


> Picked up a Haunted Hank for our next Halloween Party, plan on passing it around during the party.



Okay, that's a neat prop. Where did you find this and how does it work??


----------



## creepymagic

I bought this from a fellow Michigander who builds them to order, here is the link https://www.ultimatemagicproductions.net/store/p8/The_Extreme_Hanky.html


----------



## McCall72

I picked up 3 of these big Ben Cooper retro masks from Retro-a-go-go....Also got a signed poster from "Ghouleena" as well.


----------



## RCIAG

Those things are awesome aren't they?!?

I'd have them all if they weren't so big. If they were the size of the ones Walmart had last year I'd have more. In my best guestimate, they were about 18" high & 12" across (give or take) making them easier to store.


----------



## McCall72

RCIAG said:


> Those things are awesome aren't they?!?
> 
> I'd have them all if they weren't so big. If they were the size of the ones Walmart had last year I'd have more. In my best guestimate, they were about 18" high & 12" across (give or take) making them easier to store.


They really hit the nostalgia button for me for sure! I plan on displaying them on the front windows on my house on Halloween night with a black light spot light shined on them.


----------



## rowlandharris

I'm becoming a sucker for projectors. Found this "Total HomeFX 75088 MINI Projector Decoration Kit" on Amazon for $15.45. Looked today and it's $13.89! It seems to work reasonably well and is bright enough for a small projection (maybe a singing pumpkin). For that cheap, why not?


----------



## LadyMage

rowlandharris said:


> I'm becoming a sucker for projectors. Found this "Total HomeFX 75088 MINI Projector Decoration Kit" on Amazon for $15.45. Looked today and it's $13.89! It seems to work reasonably well and is bright enough for a small projection (maybe a singing pumpkin). For that cheap, why not?


Does not ship to Canada. Of course it doesn't ship to Canada. I've been trying to lay hands on a cheap projector for the last 3 years.


----------



## Frogger

rowlandharris said:


> I'm becoming a sucker for projectors. Found this "Total HomeFX 75088 MINI Projector Decoration Kit" on Amazon for $15.45. Looked today and it's $13.89! It seems to work reasonably well and is bright enough for a small projection (maybe a singing pumpkin). For that cheap, why not?


Thanks, I ordered one.


----------



## PanchoG

About halfway between last Halloween and next Halloween is a great time to find a bargain or two! I found that a local party supply chain was clearing out some old inflatables...so I bought an 8ft inflatable tree with pumpkins.


----------



## Sp00ky

I upgraded my coven of witches from Styrofoam heads on chicken wire bodies to actual mannequins. I also got a 20lb capacity motorized rotating turntable. Now I just have to figure out how to get a couple of ghosts or skeletons mounted on it to perform a dance this year.


----------



## ivajesus

Nice try i will also try it


----------



## mrincredibletou

Got this Resident Evil Music box mansion, pretty cool!


----------



## krnlmustrd

If anybody’s interested, I do a monthly thrift store Halloween Haul (usually the last day of the month): https://youtu.be/XhztjjoKBW8


----------



## CJSimon

I found a full size HD skeleton horse on facebook for $45!!! Going to pick him up after work today. I'm very excited to add Smarty Bones to my stable. He'll be good company for my current skeleton horse, Pony Stark. 

I think we're gonna do a Kentucky Deadby theme for Halloween this year...


----------



## yeloowtang

well I did it again.. I got this catvamp from Kyle at midnight studios 
then he just happen to have a few extra props sitting there and grabbed the mummy at the same time.

can't wait to see them, should have them in about a week or so, they have shipped out already..


----------



## DvlsToy

Found a whole projection set up at the flea market this past weekend. 2 projectors, 1 Atmosfx, one no name, a AtmosFX form, an AtmosFX screen, and Phantasms DVD... I was walking by as my girl stopped to ask about the form... when the guy said $20 for all of it I couldn't pass it up... And they were all NEW in box!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Huge (literally) score at the local goodwill today! 









This lovely GIANT 24 inch blowmold by General Foam (not my pic, but this is the same blow mold) in pristine condition for $6









And this lovely little Gemmy JOL for $3.50 (again, not my photo and the one I have is a solid white with no streaks and a longer stem, but same size, face and red light)


----------



## doto

DvlsToy said:


> Found a whole projection set up at the flea market this past weekend. 2 projectors, 1 Atmosfx, one no name, a AtmosFX form, an AtmosFX screen, and Phantasms DVD... I was walking by as my girl stopped to ask about the form... when the guy said $20 for all of it I couldn't pass it up... And they were all NEW in box!


Who goes shopping in Maryland with the final weekend of lacrosse coming up? UofM, Towson, Hopkins, Navy and Loyola all great teams with aspirations to make the final 16? 

To answer my question....haunters of course. Even lacrosse takes a a back seat.


----------



## RCIAG

While lacrosse may be big on the private school/college level, it's still considered a bit "elitist" for most folks &, until I googled it, I had no clue we had pro lacrosse in the state!

MD is more of an NFL/MLB from Baltimore & DC kinda state (at least until you get out into the panhandle then they may be more Pittsburgh fans). So unless you're an alum from one of those schools, the general public isn't all that into lacrosse.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Got this in the mail day before yesterday.


----------



## ddg2

grimoire cover


----------



## ddg2

grimoire cover

View attachment 547073


----------



## DandyBrit

We need to introduce you guys to Rugby League!


----------



## Sp00ky

Scored 2 awesome candelabras and a shaved beauty school head from Goodwill today.


----------



## KrushR

Got mah heat sword! 

Well, it's another foam carver, but it looks fun. Also received a skelly from CrazyBonez. If this guy works out I'll pick up another few, as I want to make a campfire scene with skellys sitting around as a photo op.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Went a little crazy at Hobby Lobby this past weekend....50% off glassware and 50% off all the wrought iron stuff....By the time I got all that I said screw it and paid regular price for the 7 appliques....ZR


----------



## Guest

Look at whats on E-bay


I've found lots of good stuff on e-bay...
go look for 
Home & Garden>Holiday & Seasonal, Halloween


----------



## Guest

I make stuff for Halloween and put it on e-bay
I'm looking for 4 wooden flint lock cap gun 
anybody got some they don't need?
let me know


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Well.......I actually bought these 20 Skulls and the Body parts, way back last November, but ....just got around to doing the Corpse thing on them over the weekend.
They were really easy to do, and they turned out Great ( I Think LOL).
You see a lot of Tutorials on how to do this and how to do that on Skulls and on Skeletons etc......and they are all great for information...but.....they don't need to be so difficult to do.
I think.....the ****tier that they look.....they look even better in the Dark of the Night. lol
Having said that.....here are my 20 Skulls and Body parts that I just did.
It was sooooo easy to do...and kind of Fun.
I will leave them exposed outside in the Weather, from now till October....so that they look even worse, by the time that Halloween roles around.
The Skin should Flake Off......and Discolour all that much more by then.
My theory is, the ****tier that something looks, the Scarier that it will be, for our Haunt.
View attachment 548090
View attachment 548098
View attachment 548106


----------



## boo who?

Not exciting to anybody but me - but I found an ultra-thin upright Fischer stereo system with CD player with repeat function and detachable speakers - the type that clip onto bare wires so that I can easily run speaker wire! It has a sleep timer and has incredible sound. Goodwill: $4.41

Also picked up one of those Scotch window clear plastic window insulation kits - perfect for Pepper's Ghosts! Double Glass door size: $2.91


----------



## Nox Eterna

First purchase of the season.It weighs a ton


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Nox, that is awesome! where did you find it?


----------



## RCIAG

Well, LET THE HALLOWEEN BUYING BEGIN!! This is my first "official" Halloween purchase of the year!

Retro A Go Go has their stuff on sale today. They call it "Scratch N Scuff". You can get their "scratched" large masks for $20 (some less). Now they may not have a box to go with them, they may be a little damaged but you can get some of their discontinued ones for cheap.

http://www.retroagogo.com/categories/retro-decor/vac-tastic-plastic/?sort=newest


If it's marked "SCRACTH N SCUFF" it's on sale.











I got these (but don't tell my husband because I just yelled at him for buying stuff we don't "need"):


----------



## Nox Eterna

I first saw it on Amazon, but after a little research I found the same one at Walmart with free shipping 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/JMiles-C...-Pot-Cauldron-Cookware-w-Lid-Handle/723248318


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Thank you!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Nox Eterna said:


> First purchase of the season.It weighs a ton


That’s awesome! Who doesn’t love a good cauldron? I seem to be collecting them. ?


----------



## Bobbiejo

My first Halloween purchase of 2018. Love off season pricing! This Dracula ?‍♂ pedestal table is normally $149, but it’s at a reduced summer rate of $89 plus 20% off. Yay! I have the Christmas Nutcracker one that I just love. I’m sure this one is going to be the same. ❤


----------



## Illysium

Got the windchime and skele cat from Oriental Trading Company for $3 total shipped after discounts and a gift card they sent me. 

The pumpkins are on clearance at Horchow:


----------



## krnlmustrd

I got a few things from my local goodwills:


----------



## RCIAG

Just ordered some pumpkin seeds for next year. Bush, on-a-stick, giant & apple gourd.


----------



## RCIAG

Illysium said:


> Got the windchime and skele cat from Oriental Trading Company for $3 total shipped after discounts and a gift card they sent me.
> 
> The pumpkins are on clearance at Horchow:
> 
> View attachment 549522


I think the cloud at your picture. You can click on it but there's nothing there.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

For the peanuts fans







View attachment 549731















Cute Disney mug







https://www.entertainmentearth.com/s/?query1=Halloween+


----------



## BileFreeze

I bought a bunch of paper mache/clay materials and some "oops paint" from Home Depot. $2 quarts of marine- boat paint? Yes, please.


----------



## Edmund K

Found a jacket, pants, shirt, and two belts for one of my pirate skeletons who has been feeling a bit "exposed". All were purchased at Goodwill for a grand total of $15. I bought the skeleton last November, and couldn't find anything I liked to dress him in, until today. The jacket reminds of the kind that Sean Bean wore in "Sharpe's Rifles" TV series, so I'll probably name him Sharpe.


----------



## Edmund K

Went to Goodwill today and found a jacket, shirt, trousers, and two nice leather belts for the eighth member of my pirate skeleton crew. He had been without an outfit since I bought him at Walgreens last November! The jacket reminds me of a "corsair" jacket being offered on several historic clothing websites for $70-80; I got the whole ensemble for $15, including the heavy leather belts!


----------



## ferguc

great. lucky you


----------



## krnlmustrd

Who doesn’t need an ice sculpture mold of a jackolantern from Amazon for $20??


----------



## Bobbiejo

I found some Halloween rubber stamps in the clearance area at Hobby Lobby. Serious price reduction! $8.99 down to 0.90 cents and $3.99 down to 0.40 cents. I bought a couple of Christmas stamps as well.


----------



## Bobbiejo

The witchy sign I purchased on Etsy just arrived. Isn’t it great? This sign, some Halloween rubber stamps, and an awesome Dracula side table - the Halloween shopping season has truly begun for me. Yay!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

We bought 2 of the item pictured below at Branded Barrel (liquor store) for $20 each... my hubby likes the rum, and the case and bottle is perfect for either a pirate theme or a Dark Pan/Stinkerbell theme, maybe a steampunk/mad scientist too... I'm going to trap a fairy skeleton in one wearing a shredded Tinkerbell dress... haven't decided what will be stored in the other


----------



## Bobbiejo

I bought a lot of new things last year, so I’m telling myself I’m only buying things this year that fit with existing scenes I already have going on. I was looking for a cool Halloween print to lean against the wall on the fireplace mantle, but I think this metal sculpture will work even better. I ordered it yesterday at 20% off. Cool beans!


----------



## kindo

Went to goodwill today and found some treasures.









Found a 1000 watt foger and a wee 400 watt. The 1000 was $20 and the small one was $4.20! i was just about to buy the exact one new to go in my cauldron this year. i was taking a bit of a chance with them since they didn't have the controllers with them and i couldn't test them out but they work perfectly. 



























Got 2 of these homedics shiatsus. working on another i got a couple years ago right now. these might come in handy. 










one of these sensor lights for $5. can use that yup. 









And a wee reaper


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Just ordered a mini holy grail of mine from Lakeside







I waited too long last year and it actually came back recently. He also lights up







https://www.lakeside.com/Gift-Ideas...es/LED-Pumpkin-Man//prod2670054.jmp?fm=search


----------



## RCIAG

Patch, he's pretty cute!


----------



## krnlmustrd




----------



## mb24

I bought this beautiful, handcrafted piece from an awesome artist that I met on IG. I LOVE IT!


----------



## mb24

Any suggestions for getting the pic in the right position? Thanks


----------



## richardharrison

^that looks awesome


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Athome haul





















the crystal ball only glows blue and green (thankfully no rainbow bs)


----------



## RCIAG

If you post your pic from a phone it won't post it correctly, it will post it sideways for some reasons unknown to me.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just found this AMAZING motionette at the Goodwill for $5. She works perfectly and is in mint condition, only missing her broom (which is super easy to make). Not a Telco, but still rare and does way more than them anyway:

_Vintage Motion-ette Witch holding a skull that lights up and a broom. She is from Collins Industries similar to Telco. She is 28” tall and has TRIPLE ACTION FEATURES! Her eyes light up red and the skull is lighted and she does this creapy laugh with her arms and head moving. Then she has the same movements and lighting but the skull makes a groaning sound. Lastly, she moves and there is silence. She comes with original box (see photos) has on/off switch toggle on cord, in excellent condition. Model # YB66305. _

I really wasn't planning any more indoor decor so I'm torn about what to do with her... still, couldn't just LEAVE her there! 

This is NOT my photo but it is what she looks like, but no broom!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Picked up the Sweet Dreams Clown from an ebay deal for 195.00 best price i've seen so far.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My finds from Goodwill over the few months. I have to saw the large tombstone for $4 is my fav, it works to! The larger of the two snowglobe has a switch on the bottom, it makes halloween noises and the eyes light up red and flash. The flaming pot works great.


----------



## RCIAG

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just found this AMAZING motionette at the Goodwill for $5. She works perfectly and is in mint condition, only missing her broom (which is super easy to make). Not a Telco, but still rare and does way more than them anyway:
> 
> I really wasn't planning any more indoor decor so I'm torn about what to do with her... still, couldn't just LEAVE her there!


Oh how I can sympathize. I know that feeling so VERY well & not just abut Halloween stuff either!

I feel the same way every time I go into Home Depot & see all those sad cacti & succulents suffering in the cold & dark store in the winter or just being hidden underneath other things inside in the summer, or at ANY store that sells that stuff, especially a store that isn't a garden center like CVS. I want to buy ALL THE CACTI & SUCCULENTS even though I have less room each year for them, I feel sorry for the little guys. They aren't supposed to be living in moss in a fake shell in CVS, they were meant for better climates & no indoor AC. Some don't want a lot of light & heat, but they still shouldn't be living on the bottom shelf at CVS or Home Depot!!

FREE THE CACTI & SUCCULENTS!!

Of course I'd buy that witch too for the same reason. She's not supposed to languish on a shelf in Goodwill, she needs a home that, at the very least, LOVES Halloween & understands her specialness & place in the Halloween world, even if motionettes aren't my "thing" I'd still buy her too.


----------



## RCIAG

We've been spending all our free time helping the in-laws pack up to move out of a 100+ year old farmhouse, that they've lived in for nearly 50 years. Today I found a horrible doll in their basement that only a Halloween Forum person could love!

She's rotted, falling apart, missing part of her arm (yet I have her hand), her scalp is peeling up, she has lovely clouded over eyes, & she's stained with heaven knows what all over her body & clothes & SHE. IS. AWESOME!!

She's made of some sort of pressed wood or paper pulp (or asbestos for all I know) & I know she's ancient but she is a hot mess & I'm so happy with her!

As soon as I saw her I said "oh she's mine!" They looked at me like I was nuts but then I said "Oh I won't have to do ANYTHING to her for Halloween, she's ALREADY horrible all on her own!!" Then they understood.

HERE SHE IS, SCARY DARRY IN ALL HER GLORY!!SQUEEE!!


































She's currently sitting on our carport on a stack of bags of mortar (as you can see) because, seriously, would YOU bring that thing in YOUR house?!? I don't think I could've created a scarier doll on my own!!

I also found one of those "so horrible I must have it" things. A ceramic figurine. Imagine if a Flying Monkey had a baby with a 1930s era Clown, it's just MonkeyClown now & he's missing his left ring finger but I saw him & said, once again, "HE'S MINE!"


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Those are fabulously creepy! Sleep tight tonight. *LOL*


----------



## RCIAG

Well I googled her pic & discovered she's a "composition doll."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Composition_doll

This could be her in better condition:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-26...807221?hash=item1ee4de8535:g:m8cAAOSwpchbKVN4


----------



## DvlsToy

Walking through the local flea market this weekend. about 4 spots away I spy a medium sized cooler that has a tube coming out and up to the top and sprayed with black paint that has been peeling. Could it be? Went up and asked how much, and he turned to his partner and asked how much for the minnow catcher? I looked at my girl with "that look" he said $2. I said ok and another buck for that gallon of fog juice? OK... so then I fill him in on what it is, a fog chiller. NO ONE knew what it was and he had been there for hours he said. The fitting alone would cost what I paid for the whole thing. I'll try to upload pics later today.


----------



## Gweede

Roger, that doll is PERFECT!! What a treasure & it didn't cost you anything! Your monkey/clown is a bizarre combination figurine and its facial expression made me chuckle. Great finds, thanks for sharing!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Just pre-ordered these from Spirit...


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Are those Funko POP figs? I MUST have!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I’ve been wanting these candlesticks for a while now, I fell in love with them as soon as I saw them...and I think I first saw them on the Victorian Trading website. But by the time I was ready to buy them,,they were sold out (think it was last year). Now for the 2018 season, they are back, but at a steep almost $100 price tag, so that put me on the hunt to find them cheaper elsewhere. Which I did! At a site called Sturbridge Yankee, which I had never heard of. But after perusing their website and doing a quick Google search on them, the site seemed legit. They had them on sale for $60 and I found a 40% off coupon code on top of that, which made them a very good price I was willing to pay. Still had to pay around $12 for shipping, which seemed a bit excessive, but I was still coming out way less than if I had bought them anywhere else.

Can’t wait to get them!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

RCIAG said:


> We've been spending all our free time helping the in-laws pack up to move out of a 100+ year old farmhouse, that they've lived in for nearly 50 years. Today I found a horrible doll in their basement that only a Halloween Forum person could love!
> 
> She's rotted, falling apart, missing part of her arm (yet I have her hand), her scalp is peeling up, she has lovely clouded over eyes, & she's stained with heaven knows what all over her body & clothes & SHE. IS. AWESOME!!
> 
> She's made of some sort of pressed wood or paper pulp (or asbestos for all I know) & I know she's ancient but she is a hot mess & I'm so happy with her!
> 
> As soon as I saw her I said "oh she's mine!" They looked at me like I was nuts but then I said "Oh I won't have to do ANYTHING to her for Halloween, she's ALREADY horrible all on her own!!" Then they understood.
> 
> HERE SHE IS, SCARY DARRY IN ALL HER GLORY!!SQUEEE!!
> View attachment 551439
> View attachment 551441
> 
> View attachment 551443
> View attachment 551445
> 
> View attachment 551447
> 
> 
> She's currently sitting on our carport on a stack of bags of mortar (as you can see) because, seriously, would YOU bring that thing in YOUR house?!? I don't think I could've created a scarier doll on my own!!
> 
> I also found one of those "so horrible I must have it" things. A ceramic figurine. Imagine if a Flying Monkey had a baby with a 1930s era Clown, it's just MonkeyClown now & he's missing his left ring finger but I saw him & said, once again, "HE'S MINE!"
> 
> View attachment 551435
> View attachment 551437



That doll is AWESOME!


----------



## octoberforever

I got a second hand 9ft tall Martha Stewart artificial christmas tree to add to my forest graveyard, for the low price of $15!!! wooo! Now to figure out, do I leave it alone, or do something to make it look more creepy...


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

This would probably be an easy DIY. Mask under pillowcase?


----------



## unlovedpoet

Picked this up at Goodwill today. I think I’m going to repaint the face, maybe add false lashes, and see if it can be used as a static piece.


----------



## Kemp Sparky

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> This would probably be an easy DIY. Mask under pillowcase?
> View attachment 551999


Those pillows are actually images printed onto the fabric of the pillowcase. I tried to make one the way you describe, but the fabric doesn't show the contours all that well. Plus...it sucks when you sit on it. LOL

You can get custom printed pillow cases here for about half the price of one of those pillows: https://www.artscow.com/photo-gifts/cushion-case/standard-cushion-case-one-side-405 You'd just need the image. Plus, they always have coupons. ;-)


----------



## RCIAG

Hallmark Halloween ornaments! The last 3 are mini ornaments.


----------



## Wolfman

Online purchase a pair of UV Flashlights, $20 for the two. I'll use them to recharge our Glow-in-the-dark props...


----------



## yeetusthecreepus

I went out today with the intent on finding vintage looking hotel items and oh boy I was not disappointed I found a small leather suitcase, a ice bucket,a sign in book that matches many of the other pieces I have. The best thing I found was a large display shelf that looks just like the classic key/letter holder that are typically found behind the check-in desk of an old hotel. We will have to add the hooks for the keys to hang but, over-all we got very lucky today!


----------



## gloomycatt

I pre-ordered the funko pop Sanderson sisters today


----------



## Windborn

Did a little shopping at At Home...
.


----------



## Windborn

iPad double post &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## dawnski

Windborn, I love the gargoyle. Do you remember how much it cost and about how tall?



Windborn said:


> Did a little shopping at At Home...
> .
> View attachment 552379


----------



## X-Pired

yeetusthecreepus said:


> I went out today with the intent on finding vintage looking hotel items and oh boy I was not disappointed I found a small leather suitcase, a ice bucket,a sign in book that matches many of the other pieces I have. The best thing I found was a large display shelf that looks just like the classic key/letter holder that are typically found behind the check-in desk of an old hotel. We will have to add the hooks for the keys to hang but, over-all we got very lucky today!


It all sounds really cool. Great that you made such a score. Would you consider sharing photos with us?


----------



## Windborn

He was $99 but we got a discount since there is a chip on his back (easy fix!) our store only got two of them. 
Height is about 30” and widest part about 25”.


----------



## revengemaiden

Ok, my first October / Halloween magazine came in today. It is....

CATSTER! LOL. Happy Halloween Meow!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Got my first packages of the season to arrive today.....soooooo excited!

First, a set of “snakeskin” wine glasses and a set of martini as well. Got them from Grandinroad during one of their recent 50% off sales. Comes out to about $5 per glass....not too shabby! And they’re gorgeous!










I also got my “Frick & Frack” candlesticks, and I am in love with them! They’re made out of resin, not cheap plastic, so I am impressed with the quality on them (no wonder they have a hefty price tag). But as I mentioned in a previous post, I found them at a discounted price on the Sturbridge Yankee website (where I’ve never purchased from before).









These 2 things have now put me in a full blown Halloween mindset!


----------



## HereForTheBoose

Frick and Frack certainly are characters.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

HereForTheBoose said:


> Frick and Frack certainly are characters.



They are indeed! 


Oh, I had one more item delivered today, making that 3 new Halloween items I got today! It’s a copper candy cauldron from Pottery Barn. I got their smaller copper cauldron condiment server last year and I liked it so much I needed the bigger one to go with it. Kinda pricey but I was glad they brought them both back this year.


----------



## SpookyFairy

On July 29th, my local Pier 1 store will have their Halloween items arrive. I know it will take a few days for them to unbox and put the merchandise on display but I'm really excited to see this in person: 








It's $29.99 and reminds me of the one Grandin Road had last year: 








Also... I can't wait to see these as well:


----------



## a_granger

Spirits Vineyard said:


> They are indeed!
> 
> 
> Oh, I had one more item delivered today, making that 3 new Halloween items I got today! It’s a copper candy cauldron from Pottery Barn. I got their smaller copper cauldron condiment server last year and I liked it so much I needed the bigger one to go with it. Kinda pricey but I was glad they brought them both back this year.
> 
> View attachment 552475


I've been drooping over that item for the last couple seasons. Great buy!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

a_granger said:


> I've been drooping over that item for the last couple seasons. Great buy!!



I hemmed and hawed because of the price, but at least I got 20% off and free shipping! I was afraid it might sell out early again....


----------



## Nox Eterna

So glad you posted about Frick and Frack, I've been chasing them for a while ,always missed them. Last night I got them on sale at SYW and found an additional 40% off coupon!


----------



## Bobbiejo

A sign to add to my fortune teller themed area. It has a stand & sits nicely on a flat service. I bought it from At Home.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Nox Eterna said:


> So glad you posted about Frick and Frack, I've been chasing them for a while ,always missed them. Last night I got them on sale at SYW and found an additional 40% off coupon!


You’re SOOO gonna love them! I actually ordered another set myself. Because ....... I’m. A. Halloween. Hoarder.


----------



## Windborn

Ordered the Big Lots sabertooth cat and flamingo today. Can’t wait fir them to get here! Had to get two of the cats - one for Halloween and one for hockey season lol


----------



## revengemaiden

SpookyFairy said:


> On July 29th, my local Pier 1 store will have their Halloween items arrive. I know it will take a few days for them to unbox and put the merchandise on display but I'm really excited


July 29th at Pier 1?!?! Thanks for the info! Woohoo!

I will be at Midsummber Scream 2018 in Long Beach, CA that weekend. Will stop by Pier 1 first thing Monday morning -- after work.

Halloween is in the houzze!


----------



## SpookyFairy

revengemaiden said:


> July 29th at Pier 1?!?! Thanks for the info! Woohoo!
> 
> I will be at Midsummber Scream 2018 in Long Beach, CA that weekend. Will stop by Pier 1 first thing Monday morning -- after work.
> 
> Halloween is in the houzze!


You're welcome! I can't wait to see HomeGoods and Michaels pull out their Halloween stuff too!


----------



## Dirty_Robber

Amazing find on Facebook Marketplace. I wish it were a little bigger, but it's pretty awesome.


----------



## zo6marlene

I bought a unicycle at Goodwill a week ago....could not pass it up for $14.91. Now I am trying to figure out how to attach it with a skeleton on top of my side door roof. Any suggestions?


----------



## Illysium

Just ordered these from Design Toscano, I plan on painting the candlestick black & gray:










https://www.designtoscano.com/produ...+and+bones+sculptural+candlestick+-+cl6180.do










https://www.designtoscano.com/product/kudu+african+wall+trophy+-+ng32187.dohttps://www.designtoscano.com/product/kudu+african+wall+trophy+-+ng32187.do


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Im not familiar with these candles, but possible dupe? Preorder available







https://www.entertainmentearth.com/product/halloween-haunted-led-candle-set/kshw1758aa


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I think a few companies have similar “character” candlesticks that I’ve seen. Grandinroad has a new item for the 2018 season, and I believe Katherine’s Collection also has a set but I don’t think they’re new. Those aren’t bad though!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Illysium said:


> Just ordered these from Design Toscano, I plan on painting the candlestick black & gray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.designtoscano.com/produ...+and+bones+sculptural+candlestick+-+cl6180.do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.designtoscano.com/product/kudu+african+wall+trophy+-+ng32187.dohttps://www.designtoscano.com/product/kudu+african+wall+trophy+-+ng32187.do


I really love Design Toscano! They just have such unique items that you don’t see anywhere else.


----------



## BillyBones

Bought this on Amazon.com. I'm going to use it as our new backdrop for the Spooky Town village, the bottom part with water will be hidden. total size is 8 feet by 8 feet.


----------



## Dirty_Robber

Scored this at target on clearance for $5. It flickers and you can change the brightness. Pretty cooI and better than i expected. I might go back and clear them out.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Dirty_Robber said:


> Amazing find on Facebook Marketplace. I wish it were a little bigger, but it's pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> View attachment 552561


I’m freaked out just looking at that carriage. Every scary movie that I’ve seen with ‘something’ coming out of the baby buggy is flashing through my mind. Ugh!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Haha I was thinking the same thing!

Ever since I saw this video, that’s what I think about when I see Halloween-ish looking baby carriages....


----------



## Rustie

Thanks for the heads up on the lanterns! I had told my wife to keep an eye out for when these go on sale, gonna have to pick a few more up.


----------



## Windborn

He's here!
https://www.facebook.com/windborn/videos/10157555037664128/?t=0


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Windborn said:


> He's here!
> https://www.facebook.com/windborn/videos/10157555037664128/?t=0


Love it! I may just have to get one! And here I was trying not to add anymore skeletons to my collection.....lol


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Biglots has some REALLY cool stuff this year! I probably won't be able to afford the dragon skeleton this year, but I'm totally going to get those animated haunted books and some of those skeleton flamingos! The specimen jars are pretty cool, too, I might see if I can pick some of those up when they go on sale. The werewolf rug is cool, but it makes me want to try to make one myself, I'm not crazy about his color scheme. The shaking coffin prop doesn't look half bad, and might be fairly cost-effective vs building one if there was a coupon on hand. ^.^

I probably won't use the flamingos for my haunt, but they'll totally be in my yard all October long.

http://www.biglots.com/c/seasonal/halloween/_/N-2915497221


----------



## Frogger

I finally pulled the trigger and dropped a Benjamin for my Cherub tree topper from Weta Workshop.
View attachment 552859


----------



## Kemp Sparky

Frogger said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and dropped a Benjamin for my Cherub tree topper from Weta Workshop.


Awesome! I love her!


----------



## Hearthfire

My garage sale find today!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Hearthfire said:


> My garage sale find today!



That’s an awesome find! I think that was around $100 at Grandinroad when they carried it a few years ago. Hopefully you got a good deal!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Frogger said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and dropped a Benjamin for my Cherub tree topper from Weta Workshop.
> View attachment 552859



Ditto what Kemp Sparky said.....she’s awesome!


----------



## Hearthfire

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> My garage sale find today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s an awesome find! I think that was around $100 at Grandinroad when they carried it a few years ago. Hopefully you got a good deal![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I did! 5 whole bucks!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bobbiejo

Hearthfire said:


> My garage sale find today!


]

Isn’t the cauldron awesome? You seriously scored at $5. There are a couple of us that bought it from Grandin Road year’s ago. It’s still one of my favorite pieces today for sure.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I think a few companies have similar “character” candlesticks that I’ve seen. Grandinroad has a new item for the 2018 season, and I believe Katherine’s Collection also has a set but I don’t think they’re new. Those aren’t bad though!


Katherine's collections were $30-40 more a pair and I think these look much better than the Grandin Road set.


----------



## A Little Odd

Windborn said:


> Ordered the Big Lots sabertooth cat and flamingo today. Can’t wait fir them to get here! Had to get two of the cats - one for Halloween and one for hockey season lol


I am glad to see the cat available to buy now


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

https://www.shopdisney.com/zero-figural-mug-the-nightmare-before-christmas-1479698
similar to walgreens one last year







https://www.entertainmentearth.com/...stmas-zero-20-oz-sculpted-ceramic-mug/vn55759
another similar one








https://www.shopdisney.com/hocus-pocus-mug-1479396
not wowed by this design, but some might like it


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Hearthfire said:


> Spirits Vineyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s an awesome find! I think that was around $100 at Grandinroad when they carried it a few years ago. Hopefully you got a good deal![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I did! 5 whole bucks!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that’s a steal! I would’ve been stoked to see any kind of Grandinroad Halloween item at a garage sale!
Click to expand...


----------



## HauntedDiva

Bobbiejo said:


> A sign to add to my fortune teller themed area. It has a stand & sits nicely on a flat service. I bought it from At Home.


I love this?! Great find.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Today I simply stumbled on a couple finds without even looking. I’m doing a raven themed fireplace this year and this picture is going to be included. It was the only one they had and it was on clearance for $8.50. Yes! Also, I recently bought the barnacle bust from Grandin Road and wasn’t sure how I was going to set up an underwater/beach/pirate theme, but these crabs called to me! They had two & I got them both.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Is that a Grandinroad Nutcracker bowl I spy in the corner of your photo? 

Those crabs look nice! Halloween decorations aside, I’ve always been drawn to crabs since I’m a cancer. Are you going to leave them as is or are you going to Halloween them up? (yes, I just used the word Halloween as a verb!)


----------



## Bobbiejo

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Is that a Grandinroad Nutcracker bowl I spy in the corner of your photo? <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Those crabs look nice! Halloween decorations aside, I’ve always been drawn to crabs since I’m a cancer. Are you going to leave them as is or are you going to Halloween them up? (yes, I just used the word Halloween as a verb!)


Nutcracker bowl it is. Good catch! Everything is simply being thrown in the spare bedroom for now. I’m going to need that room for guests in three weeks, so I need to start some serious rearranging. But if I do that, I might as well put out the Halloween decorations. ?
I’ll hold off ‘halloweening’ the crabs until I get the bust, but right now I’m leaning towards rubbing them with some Rub n’ Buff antique gold paint. I believe there’s gold on the barnacle bust, so that would help tie them together.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I think that sounds nice! Then you could leave them out all year long.

Going back to the Nutcracker bowls, you know what would be a fantastic item? If they made a set of witch head bowls, like maybe 3 different witch faces. Or even ghosts. Or vampires. Or Frankenstein and his bride. Or really anything Halloween. I just really love those bowls and it would be great to have a Halloween version of them!


----------



## Kemp Sparky

I just found that vulture skeleton I missed out on last year on Walmart.com for $7.59 (he was $20 at BigLots last year). He'll be the prefect thing to finish off my murder of crows tree. 








https://www.walmart.com/ip/Skeleton-Vulture/437877708

I also picked up this hilarious door cover. I'm not sure what it's made of, or what I'll do with it, but for $4, I couldn't pass it up. I love Dracula and wolves too much. 








https://www.walmart.com/ip/Halloween-Lights-Sounds-Halloween-Door-Panel-Dracula/970292836


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

So I got 2 things from Grandin road. This set of 3 bats
View attachment 553029

and This hanging reaper
View attachment 553031


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Got my first bag of candy corn of the season!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

these cats and jackolantern which I painted (the cats just because) 








and did not get any of these but I am very tempted to get the small single one when I go back.


----------



## Gweede

DANG! That is an awesome find! Looks like you don't even need to repaint it. I got a tan, wicker one from an estate sale a few years ago, but yours is even creepier. I filled it with dolls from Goodwill. All I needed to do was to crackle paint their hands and faces. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RCIAG

My local grocery store has the Brachs stuff out now too!


----------



## Gweede

Nice finds Windborn! My At Home store never puts anything up until late Aug at the earliest, too bad Nashville is too far for me to drive to. I hope they have that coffin at my store, does it open?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

SpookyLilGirl1980 said:


> these cats and jackolantern which I painted (the cats just because)
> 
> and did not get any of these but I am very tempted to get the small single one when I go back.



Wow, $170 for that tall Venus flytrap?? I like it, but not $170 like it. Looks like they increased the price on the small ones (the ones that are smooth)....bought 2 of them last year and I think the original price was $30. Got em on sale of course, and I love them! I’m not sure I like the ridged texture on the new ones....will have to see them in person!


----------



## Tandye

I bought a clown that is climbing up my balcony in spirit of my upcoming Clown themed garage/haunted house this year! Stoked.
I do plan on making a ton of my own props and stuff, I just had a 50% off coupon at Micheal's and my new (full body) clown bf was only 30 bucks!!


----------



## Tandye

I am so very jealous. I'm from the states and got spoiled on candy variety, here in Canada it's very limited.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

SpookyLilGirl1980 said:


> View attachment 553161
> these cats and jackolantern which I painted (the cats just because)
> View attachment 553163
> 
> 
> and did not get any of these but I am very tempted to get the small single one when I go back.
> 
> View attachment 553165
> View attachment 553167


Love those plants !


----------



## Buggula

Two candles and a jack candle holder by Yankee Candle.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Wow, $170 for that tall Venus flytrap?? I like it, but not $170 like it. Looks like they increased the price on the small ones (the ones that are smooth)....bought 2 of them last year and I think the original price was $30. Got em on sale of course, and I love them! I’m not sure I like the ridged texture on the new ones....will have to see them in person![/QUOTE
> 
> I got the small single one this morning. I had a 50% off so ordered it online and went and picked it up. I wouldn't pay that much for the big one. Even half that is a bit much to me.


----------



## RCIAG

Where are the carnivorous plants from? I think I missed that in the previous posts.


----------



## RCIAG

Where are the carnivorous plants from? I think I missed that in the previous posts.


----------



## McCall72

I hit the vintage Beistle website pretty hard today:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

RCIAG said:


> Where are the carnivorous plants from? I think I missed that in the previous posts.



Michaels. They didn’t say in the original post but I knew because I bought 2 of the small ones last year!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

SpookyLilGirl1980 said:


> Spirits Vineyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, $170 for that tall Venus flytrap?? I like it, but not $170 like it. Looks like they increased the price on the small ones (the ones that are smooth)....bought 2 of them last year and I think the original price was $30. Got em on sale of course, and I love them! I’m not sure I like the ridged texture on the new ones....will have to see them in person![/QUOTE
> 
> I got the small single one this morning. I had a 50% off so ordered it online and went and picked it up. I wouldn't pay that much for the big one. Even half that is a bit much to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it’s 4 feet tall and comes with a semi-decent planter, so for me that will remain to be seen in the store (that one can’t be shipped anyway)!
Click to expand...


----------



## CrazyBatLady

I love the raven picture!


----------



## CrazyBatLady

Oh MY! I am loving the Hallmark ornaments and all of the Gothic/Gargoyle items!! I believe I will be doing some shopping tomorrow


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

View attachment 553473

Just went a little nuts at https://www.christmastreeshops.com/search.do?query=halloween&cx=0&sortby=bestSellersAscend&page=all


----------



## Bobbiejo

Love the welcome witches doormat!


----------



## Hearthfire

I found this huge platter at a consignment shop for $1!!!!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Heads up for those looking for this pillow, similar to the Ross one last year







https://www.christmastreeshops.com/search.do?query=ouija


----------



## mdna2014

McCall72 said:


> I hit the vintage Beistle website pretty hard today:
> 
> View attachment 553343
> 
> 
> View attachment 553345
> 
> 
> View attachment 553347
> 
> 
> View attachment 553349


This site is the BEST. They are much cheaper and there is usually a coupon if you search. Not to mention I usually get the stuff 2 days after i get the ship notification. https://www.partycheap.com/Vintage-Halloween-Decorations-s/978.htm


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

zulily has this set for 24.99 again







https://www.zulily.com/p/halloween-...ml?search_pos=9&search_page=1&fromSearch=true
yes, im obsessed with these lol. I feel like everyone would want them


----------



## Nox Eterna

Trying again for this quilt set, missed it twice last season....third time's the charm!?

https://www.lakeside.com/Bed---Bath...0729.jmp?productId=prod3080729&navAction=jump


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Nox Eterna said:


> Trying again for this quilt set, missed it twice last season....third time's the charm!?
> 
> https://www.lakeside.com/Bed---Bath...0729.jmp?productId=prod3080729&navAction=jump


did you find any good promo codes? I remember their shipping being high, I want the set too. Couldn't find any good coupons


----------



## RCIAG

I'm with you patch_of_pumpkins, those mugs are awesome! I don't think they're great to drink out of due to their odd shapes, but they're still great. Mrs. Voorhees here got me the pumpkin & eventually they came around again & I got a whole set.

The first set I ordered was packed with a couple other things in a ginormous box without proper packing & all but one mug was in a billion pieces. I took the one that could easily be repaired, the ghost, & glued his handle back on & use him as a pen/paintbrush holder in my craft room.

They gave me credit for them though.


----------



## Nox Eterna

patch_of_pumpkins, I looked, but no discounts that could be used for this ? shipping was steep at $11.99 but I didn't want to miss it again. 
On another note Frick and Frack just arrived...I love them!


----------



## RCIAG

The only Lakeside coupons I saw were ones for $75 & over for free shipping. I do love that bed set but I just can't do that much white as long as I have The Furry Ruiner Bros. in the house.


----------



## Illysium

Pumpkins from Pier1
Metalllic skull from AtHome
Wall skull & candle holder from Design Toscano


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Found these cool Tim burton-esqe corkscrew planters at big lots


----------



## Shadowcaster

Just ordered six of these off Amazon. Four pall-bearers and two...well, I'm not sure yet.

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B0070ABLHO/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Nox Eterna said:


> patch_of_pumpkins, I looked, but no discounts that could be used for this &#55357;&#56862; shipping was steep at $11.99 but I didn't want to miss it again.
> On another note Frick and Frack just arrived...I love them!



Aren’t they great?!? I just received my second set as well.....I just adore them!


----------



## Dirty_Robber

Thank god for Michaels. None of the other stores I went to today had anything. Had to go in 4 separate times to get each of these items 50% off.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Dirty_Robber said:


> Thank god for Michaels. None of the other stores I went to today had anything. Had to go in 4 separate times to get each of these items 50% off.


That hat looks very similar to the one Grandin Road had. In fact, until I saw your photo, I didn’t realize they no longer sold it. It’s great isn’t it?!!


----------



## Dirty_Robber

Bobbiejo said:


> That hat looks very similar to the one Grandin Road had. In fact, until I saw your photo, I didn’t realize they no longer sold it. It’s great isn’t it?!!


Yes, I love it. Very similar to the hats they had at Marshalls last year, but I don’t think any of them had clocks.


----------



## Dirty_Robber

My daughter’s name is Raven so had to pick this up too.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Dirty_Robber said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That hat looks very similar to the one Grandin Road had. In fact, until I saw your photo, I didn’t realize they no longer sold it. It’s great isn’t it?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love it. Very similar to the hats they had at Marshalls last year, but I don’t think any of them had clocks.
Click to expand...

You are correct. I ended up buying one from TJMaxx that had little pumpkins on it last year. Definitely no clock on it. I have the GR one and it does have a clock. 

I notice you are from North Carolina too. There seems to be an unusually large number of Halloween Forum members located in NC. Yet, when I drive around the state or look up must-see haunts, there doesn’t seem to be much going on. I wonder just how many people are actually from NC or are they transplants that brought their love of Halloween with them. ?


----------



## Dirty_Robber

Bobbiejo said:


> Dirty_Robber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That hat looks very similar to the one Grandin Road had. In fact, until I saw your photo, I didn’t realize they no longer sold it. It’s great isn’t it?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love it. Very similar to the hats they had at Marshalls last year, but I don’t think any of them had clocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct. I ended up buying one from TJMaxx that had little pumpkins on it last year. Definitely no clock on it. I have the GR one and it does have a clock.
> 
> I notice you are from North Carolina too. There seems to be an unusually large number of Halloween Forum members located in NC. Yet, when I drive around the state or look up must-see haunts, there doesn’t seem to be much going on. I wonder just how many people are actually from NC or are they transplants that brought their love of Halloween with them. ?
Click to expand...

I’m from Indiana, but moved to Cary 15 years ago. Been bouncing around the triangle and currently in Holly Springs now.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

That's really cool! I might have to get one of those, no one is named Raven in my family but I've always been an Edgar Allan Poe fan.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> You are correct. I ended up buying one from TJMaxx that had little pumpkins on it last year. Definitely no clock on it. I have the GR one and it does have a clock.
> 
> I notice you are from North Carolina too. There seems to be an unusually large number of Halloween Forum members located in NC. Yet, when I drive around the state or look up must-see haunts, there doesn’t seem to be much going on. I wonder just how many people are actually from NC or are they transplants that brought their love of Halloween with them. &#55358;&#56596;


Well, I am definitely a transplant.....moved here 10-12 years ago from Philly! Funny thing is, my Halloween passion was always there, but I didn’t really decorate much until I bought my house here in NC. Just really not enough room in an apartment!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Found these at a Salvation Army thrift store yesterday. The cat on the pumpkin was $3 and the little pumpkin was $0.50! Sitting on top of Tales from the Haunted Mansion book series purchased from Amazon and borrowed from my kiddo.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Grabbed this amazing vintage inspired wedding dress in great condition for $9.99 at a thrift store. Not quite sure what to do with it yet. Maybe a Constance Hatchaway prop or a weeping bride crying over a tombstone in the cemetery??? Also picked up worn out work shoes ($3) and a jacket ($4.50) for Haunted Mansion caretaker prop build. Already purchased the scarf, navy cadet hat and tan slacks. Just need a few more items to start assembling him.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Found these two things while hunting at yard sales. The pail is from 1997 but idk when the bag is from...just grabbed it because it was cute.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

guys, this isn't my thing, but couldn't help but chuckle knowing maybe some factory in China has an assembly line with Elvira bosoms rolling by


----------



## Tyrant

I got this glorious thing a few days ago from YuccaFlatsNM's shop on Artfire:

















I'm honestly going to have this out all year round. A little Halloween 365 days a year.


----------



## Hearthfire

Yay!!!! My TJ Maxx started putting stuff out!!!!


----------



## Hearthfire

I'm honestly going to have this out all year round. A little Halloween 365 days a year.[/QUOTE]


Omg I LOVE it!!!!!!! That is amazing!!!!


----------



## Hearthfire

My Tuesday Morning and Michaels buys


----------



## Bobbiejo

Hearthfire said:


> Yay!!!! My TJ Maxx started putting stuff out!!!!



Yay is right!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Ebay purchase for the hubs that loves Headless Horseman


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Picked this up from Goodwill


----------



## HereForTheBoose

I got a bat wreath that I found on Walmart's website last week. I'm kind of meh about it and might return it. Otherwise I think it needs some additional moss or twigs to spruce up.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Bought some Fall stuff at B&BW. Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin hand soap, Whipped Vanilla & Spice body shower gel and Cinnamon Spiced Vanilla wallflower bulb.

I think the vanilla ones are new...can't remember seeing them. They smell awesome...not hard core Fall...but enough "spice" to put me in the mood for pumpkin stuff.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Spider from Michael's courtesy of a 50% of coupon. bat trays (hard to see but they are plasic and have outlines of the bat inside) and puzzle (new) from Goodwill and bat salt and pepper shakers from Cracker Barrel.


----------



## mdna2014

HereForTheBoose said:


> I got a bat wreath that I found on Walmart's website last week. I'm kind of meh about it and might return it. Otherwise I think it needs some additional moss or twigs to spruce up.
> 
> View attachment 554763
> 
> 
> View attachment 554765


I think you just need a strand of purple lights and you will be good to go!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

HereForTheBoose said:


> I got a bat wreath that I found on Walmart's website last week. I'm kind of meh about it and might return it. Otherwise I think it needs some additional moss or twigs to spruce up.
> 
> View attachment 554763
> 
> 
> View attachment 554765


I like that I agree it could use a little something extra though so maybe its not just straight black.


----------



## HereForTheBoose

mdna2014 said:


> I think you just need a strand of purple lights and you will be good to go!


You're right! Might make the bats pop if I wind the lights right behind them.


----------



## mdna2014

HereForTheBoose said:


> You're right! Might make the bats pop if I wind the lights right behind them.


I just think if you add color to the wreath beside the lights, it will take away from the eerie black bat feeling.


----------



## HereForTheBoose

mdna2014 said:


> I just think if you add color to the wreath beside the lights, it will take away from the eerie black bat feeling.


In good light it definitely looks best as-as. But once it gets a little dark the bats look like a ring of random texture. And there are so many wreaths out there that look good in bright and dark light, you know? I plan to take a trip to Michaels since people here have been posting some nice door items from them.


----------



## JoyfulCrow

HereForTheBoose said:


> I got a bat wreath that I found on Walmart's website last week. I'm kind of meh about it and might return it. Otherwise I think it needs some additional moss or twigs to spruce up.
> 
> View attachment 554763
> 
> 
> View attachment 554765


I'd add a wee bit of fake moss and some purple fairy lights.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I was at a store today that had all their flags at half price. The reduced price included the Fall and Halloween flags too. Yay!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

HereForTheBoose said:


> I got a bat wreath that I found on Walmart's website last week. I'm kind of meh about it and might return it. Otherwise I think it needs some additional moss or twigs to spruce up.


If you’re creative enough you could always add a little paint to the bats to make them stand out from all the black. I have one of those paper bat wreaths that Grandinroad sold a few years back and I absolutely LOVE it! When I saw your wreath, it actually reminded me of it. With a steady hand and some patience, you could easily add some glitter edging to each of the bats just like in this one (I’m not much of a glitter person but I can get on board if done tastefully).....that alone would help give it more dimension. Just a thought!


----------



## Ditsterz

My cracker barrel purchase.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

When I went to Michael's my cashier said 'You can use your 50% coupon as many times as you want to you just have to get back in line for each item. I said don't tempt me and then went and got the wings and got back in line. 









I was afraid they would run out of the cat. It was on the website yesterday and now I don't see it on there.


----------



## Bobbiejo

My yoga skeleton from Pier 1. For size reference he’s approximately 13 inches tall.


----------



## Illysium

Got my wreath from Grandin Road and I love it. Not really halloween but I've been drooling over it for a while. Next to the Pier1 hanging vine wreath for color difference:


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Michaels







Marshalls







Tuesday Morning. Witchy is coming home Hallow!


----------



## Hallow-art

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> View attachment 555015
> 
> Michaels
> View attachment 555017
> 
> Marshalls
> View attachment 555019
> 
> Tuesday Morning. Witchy is coming home Hallow!


You got some amazing finds!! I greatly appreciate your time in finding the woodland witch. I know I wouldn't have found her otherwise


----------



## Ditsterz

My purchase from Michaels.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bought these 2 Lori Mitchell figurines off Amazon and they just arrived today. I also bought 10 more off Zulily, but it will be a while before getting those....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I got this guy a couple weeks ago but just got around to assembling him. He’s huge! It’s the Towering Ghost from Spirits. I like him, but I have absolutely no idea what I’m going to do with him, as he doesn’t fit in with any of my other themes. He was half off so it was a total impulse buy! I’m sure many of you knows what that feels like? LOL


----------



## kittyvibe

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I got this guy a couple weeks ago but just got around to assembling him. He’s huge! It’s the Towering Ghost from Spirits. I like him, but I have absolutely no idea what I’m going to do with him, as he doesn’t fit in with any of my other themes. He was half off so it was a total impulse buy! I’m sure many of you knows what that feels like? LOL
> 
> View attachment 555123
> 
> 
> View attachment 555125


He really looks great! Better than pics from spirit


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The Halloween themed puzzle and puzzle mat I ordered from LTD Commodities arrived today and very pleased with them. Will be great pastime fun when the weather finally gets cool and we are staying in (of course we are inside a lot now because it's so darn hot!--definitely not feeling fall yet!). I posted a photo of the puzzle and mat under the LTD Commodities thread. https://www.halloweenforum.com/gene...istributing-halloween-2018-a.html#post2456565


----------



## CJSimon

Bought this shower curtain and bath mat from Lakeside catalog. 
Their shipping is high, but they currently have $5 shipping on orders
of $75 or more. 

















View attachment 555231


----------



## screamqueen2012

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I got this guy a couple weeks ago but just got around to assembling him. He’s huge! It’s the Towering Ghost from Spirits. I like him, but I have absolutely no idea what I’m going to do with him, as he doesn’t fit in with any of my other themes. He was half off so it was a total impulse buy! I’m sure many of you knows what that feels like? LOL
> 
> View attachment 555123
> 
> 
> View attachment 555125


you got to use him at christmas in a scrooge scene....omg hes awesome


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

screamqueen2012 said:


> you got to use him at christmas in a scrooge scene....omg hes awesome


My thoughts exactly..looks like Marley or maybe a bit of cheese? lol


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Well......What did I find or Buy today?
I found the TIME.......to build my "Over Sized" Coffin "Today".....and have to say......LOVED every second of it.
While others are out and away, celebrating yet another one of our many Holidays.....I am at home....on a Beautiful day....working in the Hot August Sun.....on the Coffin that we will be using this year, in our Halloween Food Drive, for our Local Food Bank.
Our theme will be centred around our fenced off Grave yard.....and our Spooky signage will read..... "Trick or Treat"....soooo......."That others can Eat".
This Huge Coffin will be positioned just "Inside" the Fence.....so that our Nice Passerby's and our Visitors can reach over the fence, and drop off donations into the yet to be, covered coffin door.
I got the Coffin made today, and now ......I will work on its door etc.
Building Coffins is so easy to do and Fun at the same time.
I have watched countless You Tube videos on the subject, and they all offer some helpful tips.....but.....I have developed a system, that works the best "For Me".
So many of the videos, start off with building a Frame or building the Door....or doing a bunch of vertical bracing....before ....putting your sides on.
Those methods are like putting the cart before the Horse, as they say.
As in my picture......I always start off, with the Floor / Base of the Coffin "Cut Out" and go on from there.
I would hate for these other Builders to construct a House for me, as the majority of them, would have the Roof on, or the Walls up....before they ever poured the Foundation. lol
For my Coffins, I always start off with a 1/2" Plywood Base.....from there.....it is soooooo easy to do.
I see a lot of builders trying to patch together Fence Boards or salvaged Pallet Wood for their Base's.....and that is way to much work....as the Base....will be very seldom ever seen.
Look around for used Plywood that is being thrown out, you can find it on Craigslist, or in back alley ways, or on Construction sites etc......for FREE.
Your sides can be made up of, what ever you want to use.
I like to use.....and find...... OLD beat up Fence Boards off of Craigslist, from some OLD fence, that is being torn down and thrown away....ad is lying there....just for FREE.
FREE......makes your projects that much more Fun to do.......and Coffins should look Old and Spooky.
This is the First Coffin that I have made, using just Plywood......Plywood Base and Plywood Sides...and probably a Plywood Top as well.
Because it is so Large....and because it will have "Canned" Food Donations in it.....I wanted it to be Heavy and really Solid......so I made the Coffin out of 3/4" Plywood.....as opposed to using my Lighter Fence Boards.
I discovered, that I could give the impression of having used.... Boards for my Sides , by Cutting "DEEP" Fence Board Lines.....into the sides of the Length of the Coffin, with my 4 1/2" Grinder....but not necessary to do ( I'm just picky ) . 
I normally spend some time, cutting just the correct angles for my Angles on the Coffin....where the Shoulders meet....but.....I found that by making just Blunt Joints......I could Grind the Angles down...with my Grinder....and it works, and it helps make the Coffin look....look soooo much Older and weathered .....and Rounded Off.....and I Love the Look on all of the Corners now.....by being Ground Round and Curved on the edges......soooooo Simple to do....and it looks so much better, than a Neat.....Perfect..... Mitre cut.
I'm really happy with the Look of my Joints and the Angle Cuts in the Coffin, and from now on.......I will do all of my joints and Angles with my Grinder.
No more.....trying to figure out....the perfect angle cut.
Its a Coffin......its supposed to look Weathered and OLD....very much like myself! lol
I took a few pictures, just to give you an idea, on how it started off and how it turned out.....so far.
I admire the people who take the time.....to make Instructional Videos, as they are making their projects.....I just jump right on in.....and enjoy just doing it.
But.....May be.....I'll try to do a Instructional Video, one of these days......to show people.....what NOT to do! LOL
The bottom line is.....that if "I" can make Coffins ......so easily.....then....."Anyone" can do it.
I would feel as if, I am insulting peoples intelligence, by making a Instructional Video on .....and very similar too.... how to Boil Water, or on how to Breath while you are sleeping! lol
Making Coffins is really easy to do.......just give it a shot and you will see.
Buying things for Halloween,




































is Fun to do............BUT.....Making them.....is what makes your own Haunt......that much more Special!


----------



## Kruella

I found this today on facebook. The artist is RZFX Creature Designs. He had three made and was retiring the mold. I can picture it sitting on a bookshelf in my husband's office. 
Does anyone recognize this beauty? I'll give you a hint, from a 1983 movie.


----------



## Hearthfire

Love the mask!!! Is that from Creepshow?


----------



## Kruella

Hearthfire said:


> Love the mask!!! Is that from Creepshow?


No, House.


----------



## revengemaiden

Ok, as someone who has done a "Haunted Mansion Halloween Party" waaaay too many times, I should be more jaded, but....

I was so excited when Disney released this fabulous lady:















The Madame Leota tombstone stands approx 18" tall and is very lightweight. Includes metal lawn spikes. Retail $29.99 plus tax. Not on the Disney Shopping website yet, but my understanding is that if you know the UPC, you can order it from Disney directly.

Really excited to get this girl!


----------



## Ditsterz

revengemaiden said:


> Ok, as someone who has done a "Haunted Mansion Halloween Party" waaaay too many times, I should be more jaded, but....
> 
> I was so excited when Disney released this fabulous lady:
> 
> View attachment 555397
> View attachment 555399
> 
> 
> The Madame Leota tombstone stands approx 18" tall and is very lightweight. Includes metal lawn spikes. Retail $29.99 plus tax. Not on the Disney Shopping website yet, but my understanding is that if you know the UPC, you can order it from Disney directly.
> 
> Really excited to get this girl!


OMG I love it!! How did you find this? Is this at the park?


----------



## Hearthfire

Kruella said:


> Hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the mask!!! Is that from Creepshow?
> 
> 
> 
> No, House.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh!!!!!! Now I remember!!!! That movie was awesome! The “Greatest American Hero” was the star and I had a huge crush on him! And bull from Night Court!!! Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

revengemaiden said:


> Ok, as someone who has done a "Haunted Mansion Halloween Party" waaaay too many times, I should be more jaded, but....
> 
> I was so excited when Disney released this fabulous lady:
> 
> View attachment 555397
> View attachment 555399
> 
> 
> The Madame Leota tombstone stands approx 18" tall and is very lightweight. Includes metal lawn spikes. Retail $29.99 plus tax. Not on the Disney Shopping website yet, but my understanding is that if you know the UPC, you can order it from Disney directly.
> 
> Really excited to get this girl!


thats awesome! already on ebay for 50-60 lol are there other items in the " collection" ?


----------



## icemanfred

do you have the upc code for the Leota tombstone?


what is it made of?


----------



## Cephus404

Hearthfire said:


> Kruella said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, House.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh!!!!!! Now I remember!!!! That movie was awesome! The “Greatest American Hero” was the star and I had a huge crush on him! And bull from Night Court!!! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's definitely House, which is a guilty pleasure movie. Not so much House 2, William Katt really made the first movie.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bobbiejo

After staying home all weekend, I went a little crazy at the stores today. Deadly plant from Michael’s, tall witch and glass cloches from HomeGoods, towels from Tuesday Morning, and Hocus Pocus sign from Kirkland’s.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

My my my, you did make the rounds! And I see you got some glass cloches, which I can only assume you’re going to give some company to your recent VT purchase?


----------



## Halloween Havoc

I love when people find things in their storage rooms and decide to sell them for dirt cheap. I had a lady that found 6 boxes of stuff down in her storage of misc. Halloween stuff. She posted on the local classified ad that she would sell each box for $10. Of course I jumped on that. Haven't had a chance to go through the boxes in detail but I am going to try to get through them tonight. Stay tuned.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

These arrived today....bought them off EBay. I wasn’t even looking for them specifically, but much like this site, you go in to look at one thing and 2 hours and 10 threads later, you find yourself on a different path.

I’m not sure where they came from (what store) but I thought they were cute!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

These also came today. I heard that this trilogy was a pretty good read, so I shall be starting on these soon!


----------



## Therewolf

The Dollar Tree in my area has a very small display out, need to wait for Back-to-School to clear out before they get more. I did pickup two of the round laundry baskets I'm going to make one of the easy Gibbon Cages out of.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Spirits Vineyard said:


> These arrived today....bought them off EBay. I wasn’t even looking for them specifically, but much like this site, you go in to look at one thing and 2 hours and 10 threads later, you find yourself on a different path.
> 
> I’m not sure where they came from (what store) but I thought they were cute!
> 
> View attachment 555943


I’m pretty sure those came from Horchow. Might have also been sold at their sister store, Neiman Marcus. I think they date back to around 2009-2010.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Velvet Vampire said:


> I’m pretty sure those came from Horchow. Might have also been sold at their sister store, Neiman Marcus. I think they date back to around 2009-2010.



I shop there a few times a year when I can score a good sale, but I always forget to check out their holiday stuff!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Yes, I just saw the witch on TheHalloweenHunt.com. They mention it’s from Horchow. I’ve never heard of the store until now.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

They’re a high end retailer under the same umbrella as Nieman Marcus....I have several lamps and many pieces from their “GG Collection” that I’ve purchased over the years. Expensive, but really good quality.


----------



## Demented Diva

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/12x20-Velvet-Ouiji-Board-Pillow/1000375485?colorId=NS1396227&pos=1:1&Ntt=ouija


----------



## Halloweeee

A lot..been so focused on outdoor decor lately..then I went into homegoods and felt just *awful* for forgetting the inside of the house. The only way I could feel better is buy 2 wooden vintage trio-bat candle holders, a yankee candle autumn trio jar, a gold trimmed terrarium for Spanish moss pumpkins and purple fairy lights, an orange cat mug (I've accepted I'm a crazy cat lady) an iridescent light up skull, 6 feet of felted wool ball Garland, 6 ft light up wooden jackolantern garland and a copper jack o lantern with a cut out back I'll use for tealights.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> zulily has this set for 24.99 again
> View attachment 553621
> 
> https://www.zulily.com/p/halloween-...ml?search_pos=9&search_page=1&fromSearch=true
> yes, im obsessed with these lol. I feel like everyone would want them


If anyone is still looking for these my Homegoods (in La Canada, CA) had them for $4.99 each. They had all 4.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Bought this little guy at Target yesterday.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

what we got from At Home today


----------



## zo6marlene

Bought the three skull lamp and animated candle stick at Cracker Barrel today....bought the last lamp they had but I am sure they will restock.


----------



## MissT

Halloweeee said:


> A lot..been so focused on outdoor decor lately..then I went into homegoods and felt just *awful* for forgetting the inside of the house. The only way I could feel better is buy 2 wooden vintage trio-bat candle holders, a yankee candle autumn trio jar, a gold trimmed terrarium for Spanish moss pumpkins and purple fairy lights, an orange cat mug (I've accepted I'm a crazy cat lady) an iridescent light up skull, 6 feet of felted wool ball Garland, 6 ft light up wooden jackolantern garland and a copper jack o lantern with a cut out back I'll use for tealights.


That orange cat mug is pretty adorable . . .


----------



## Bobbiejo

I scored with accessories for my underwater theme. I stumbled upon these great shell & coral stands at a local nursery. The fishing net, coral & shell stands, two crabs, and the barnacle bust - I think I’m done. I’ll see how it looks once it’s all put together. I also picked up a huge bag of real Spanish moss, as well as a fake garland of Spanish moss. It’s all those little extras that really make any themed Halloween scene you are trying to create IMO.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

These just came today! Many of you will recognize them I’m sure, but they are cinnamon brooms. Only mine are not cinnamon....for the larger ones I got 6 each in cedar, sandalwood, and then 3 in frankincense & myrrh. Why so many you ask? Well, I did a little tree pruning a couple weeks ago and saved some limbs to make my own witch’s broomstick. They’re in my garage sitting in a water/glycerin solution to help preserve them. I wasn’t sure what to use for the bristles, and someone mentioned these cinnamon brooms, which I had never heard of before until now. They’re going to work perfectly I think.

My home smells like a forest now (well, either that or a hippie’s house!)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> I scored with accessories for my underwater theme. I stumbled upon these great shell & coral stands at a local nursery. The fishing net, coral & shell stands, two crabs, and the barnacle bust - I think I’m done. I’ll see how it looks once it’s all put together. I also picked up a huge bag of real Spanish moss, as well as a fake garland of Spanish moss. It’s all those little extras that really make any themed Halloween scene you are trying to create IMO.



Oh wow, yeah those are great finds to go with your theme!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

brand new at good will $2.99. They are $37.99 at Bed Bath and Beyond.
View attachment 556159


----------



## Spookerstar

Spirits Vineyard said:


> These just came today! Many of you will recognize them I’m sure, but they are cinnamon brooms. Only mine are not cinnamon....for the larger ones I got 6 each in cedar, sandalwood, and then 3 in frankincense & myrrh. Why so many you ask? Well, I did a little tree pruning a couple weeks ago and saved some limbs to make my own witch’s broomstick. They’re in my garage sitting in a water/glycerin solution to help preserve them. I wasn’t sure what to use for the bristles, and someone mentioned these cinnamon brooms, which I had never heard of before until now. They’re going to work perfectly I think.
> 
> My home smells like a forest now (well, either that or a hippie’s house!)
> 
> View attachment 556157



That is going to be a great craft, cant wait to see the finished product. Just googled those scented brooms and they are a great deal!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I’ll be sure to post pics! I have a separate thread up in the props section that I posted a couple weeks ago for ideas. It might be a while though (hopefully by Halloween) because it’s going to take a while to get the sticks done. I want to make sure I do that part right so they don’t crumble and fall apart down the line. I was just excited that they came in other scents other than cinnamon. I think a musky, woodsy scented broomstick fits better for a witch than cinnamon!


----------



## HereForTheBoose

I originally found these Gothic resin chairs on Zulily but didn't like the price. eBay came through, although one of the chairs has a defective leg. I'll have to find some black clay to fix it.

Now I just have to find someone to sit in them!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

HereForTheBoose said:


> I originally found these Gothic resin chairs on Zulily but didn't like the price. eBay came through, although one of the chairs has a defective leg. I'll have to find some black clay to fix it.
> 
> Now I just have to find someone to sit in them!



I remember seeing them last year as well, but I don’t think it was on Zulily. I can’t remember where. But I do remember not liking the price, too. They’re fantastic though!


----------



## dawnski

Those are awesome BobbieJo. The mermaid bust reminds me of the artist Damien Hirst's Treasures from the Wreck of the Unbelievable. Do a google search and you'll see all kinds of inspiration - https://www.wmagazine.com/story/damien-hirst-venice-pinault-collection



Bobbiejo said:


> I scored with accessories for my underwater theme. I stumbled upon these great shell & coral stands at a local nursery. The fishing net, coral & shell stands, two crabs, and the barnacle bust - I think I’m done. I’ll see how it looks once it’s all put together. I also picked up a huge bag of real Spanish moss, as well as a fake garland of Spanish moss. It’s all those little extras that really make any themed Halloween scene you are trying to create IMO.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Dawnski, that is exactly the look I’m going for! The writer of the article you provided the link for doesn’t seem too fond of his shipwreck art, but I like it.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I just ordered the new Jim Shore 20 inch Halloween cat. This is only the 2nd or 3rd time he’s made a large Halloween piece, so I imagine it will go quickly. If it’s like the large witch from years ago (I bought it on QVC when it originally came out), the resale prices are going to be astronomical. If you’re a Jim Shore Halloween fan, you better get it now!


----------



## Matt1

My latest purchase


----------



## EricBoss

Mr. Robot's face mask  - That's going to be part of my halloween costume this year. Hopefully!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Design Toscano has a 20% sitewide discount (code is SITEWIDE) so I finally broke down and ordered this guy. I’ve been wanting him for ages.....


----------



## dbruner

I ordered 2 cute 4 foot inflatables from Spirit today, The mummy and a skeleton lifting his head. They are battery operated so two less cords for the front yard.


----------



## Hearthfire

Not much but I will use these all year long?


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

OBSESSED! just placed my order 
http://www.kirklands.com/product/LED-Witch-with-Smoking-Cauldron-Statue/239174.uts
Its 79, use code big25, itll take like 20 bucks off, after shipping and taxes, itll be right back to around 79...so its like free shipping
UPDATE! DONT PAY FULL PRICE LIKE I DID. TRY ZULILY FIRST, ITS LIKE 20 BUCKS THERE


----------



## RCIAG

Just got this at Walmart. I'd never seen them before but thought I'd give them a try.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-Scent-Burst-Spiced-Pumpkin-Pie/51504054










So far they smell great, they're less messy & no chance of The Furry Ruiner Bros. spilling wax or getting wax or oil on their tails!! They had other fall scents, Vanilla Caramel, Fall Leaves, and a few others but I thought Spiced Pumpkin Pie would be safe & wouldn't be weird smelling. Sometimes fall scents smell like mold & mildew to me or like bad men's cologne, so I stuck with the pumpkin scent.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Spencers highlights
https://www.spencersonline.com/cata...alloween+inflatables&Search=GO&currentIndex=0


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Hearthfire said:


> Not much but I will use these all year long?


I love these. Where did you find them?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Bobbiejo said:


> Dawnski, that is exactly the look I’m going for! The writer of the article you provided the link for doesn’t seem too fond of his shipwreck art, but I like it.


Where did you find that bust? I love it!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnski, that is exactly the look I’m going for! The writer of the article you provided the link for doesn’t seem too fond of his shipwreck art, but I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find that bust? I love it!
Click to expand...

Grandin Road


----------



## Hearthfire

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much but I will use these all year long?
> 
> 
> 
> I love these. Where did you find them?
Click to expand...

Michaels for $16. They are heavy too!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Visited LOTS of stores today. I'm in love with the mural on the white pumpkin ($12.99 Beall's Outlet) and happy to have found the Double Double Toil and Trouble pumpkin in the store ($10.42 after 25% coupon and tax at Kirkland's). Put the Michael's coupons to good use on Lemax items in the store today but did have to order the Witches Tower online. The Alligator candy dish and skeleton puppy are from Big Lots. My kiddo is obsessed with the skelly mermaid on the skull (Beall's Outlet). Found the large pumpkin at Hobby Lobby (last night with 40% coupon). Still unable to locate a Headless Horseman waterglobe from TjMaxx/Home Goods though. The search continues...


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Went to Dollar Tree and got one each of their strand lights (the Pumpkin, Skull and Spider ones) and I also got a Autumn/Fall/Harvest gel cling.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Spirits Vineyard said:


> These just came today! Many of you will recognize them I’m sure, but they are cinnamon brooms. Only mine are not cinnamon....for the larger ones I got 6 each in cedar, sandalwood, and then 3 in frankincense & myrrh. Why so many you ask? Well, I did a little tree pruning a couple weeks ago and saved some limbs to make my own witch’s broomstick. They’re in my garage sitting in a water/glycerin solution to help preserve them. I wasn’t sure what to use for the bristles, and someone mentioned these cinnamon brooms, which I had never heard of before until now. They’re going to work perfectly I think.
> 
> My home smells like a forest now (well, either that or a hippie’s house!)
> 
> View attachment 556157


What a good idea. Im growing broomstraw to try to make a walking staff broom n have limbs from an appletree we trimmedbout. Broomstraws gonna be next year. Whered you buy the scented brooms from?


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Visited LOTS of stores today. I'm in love with the mural on the white pumpkin ($12.99 Beall's Outlet) and happy to have found the Double Double Toil and Trouble pumpkin in the store ($10.42 after 25% coupon and tax at Kirkland's). Put the Michael's coupons to good use on Lemax items in the store today but did have to order the Witches Tower online. The Alligator candy dish and skeleton puppy are from Big Lots. My kiddo is obsessed with the skelly mermaid on the skull (Beall's Outlet). Found the large pumpkin at Hobby Lobby (last night with 40% coupon). Still unable to locate a Headless Horseman waterglobe from TjMaxx/Home Goods though. The search continues...


Nice finds! We don't have a Bealls  that witch and pumpkin are so amazing. Any idea of maker or brand? Something I can search online for?

also not sure which globe you looking for, but seen this the other day 
https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...state=searchForm&keyword=globe&Search=Find+It


----------



## RCIAG

AstorReinhardt said:


> Went to Dollar Tree and got one each of their strand lights (the Pumpkin, Skull and Spider ones) and I also got a Autumn/Fall/Harvest gel cling.


I love those little light strings. They're cute & useful for lots of crafty things. I need to see what I have leftover from last year before I buy more.


----------



## icemanfred

Leota tombstone is on Disney store now.
Free shipping with code"Halloween"

https://www.shopdisney.com/madame-leota-tombstone-decoration-the-haunted-mansion-1481537


----------



## printersdevil

Screemingqueen where did you find the broomsticks in the different scents?


----------



## printersdevil

Bobbie Jo how much was the plant and that adorable witch? Were they both at Michael's. I wish we had one.


----------



## printersdevil

I LOVE that towering ghost!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

screamqueen2012 said:


> What a good idea. Im growing broomstraw to try to make a walking staff broom n have limbs from an appletree we trimmedbout. Broomstraws gonna be next year. Whered you buy the scented brooms from?



I bought them from https://atouchofcountrymagic.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

printersdevil said:


> Screemingqueen where did you find the broomsticks in the different scents?



I think you might mean me? I bought them at https://atouchofcountrymagic.com

They had quite a few scents to choose from, too!


----------



## Bobbiejo

printersdevil said:


> Bobbie Jo how much was the plant and that adorable witch? Were they both at Michael's. I wish we had one.


I buy my cinnamon brooms from Publix grocery stores. I’m not sure where you are located, so that may not be much help.

The tall witch was from HomeGoods for $40. The Venus fly trap was from Michael’s. I’m afraid I forgot the original cost of it, but a few people have since ordered it online, so they may be able to provide a definite answer. Maybe $25 before using a 40% off coupon?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> I buy my cinnamon brooms from Publix grocery stores. I’m not sure where you are located, so that may not be much help.
> 
> The tall witch was from HomeGoods for $40. The Venus fly trap was from Michael’s. I’m afraid I forgot the original cost of it, but a few people have since ordered it online, so they may be able to provide a definite answer. Maybe $25 before using a 40% off coupon?



The metal Venus flytraps were $29.99.

Do you recall how much the brooms were at Publix? Were they only cinnamon or other scents too? I ordered directly from the manufacturer, so I was wondering if I got the best price. They’re fairly cheap to begin with ($5 and under depending on size) so I figured they couldn’t have been that much cheaper in a store....but, ya never know! I did have to pay for shipping, which is why I was curious, just in case I needed more. I don’t usually shop at Publix since Harris Teeter is closer to me, but I’ve been meaning to go to a Publix once they opened up in the area, which was in the last year or so I think.


----------



## hallowmas

New phone case


----------



## RCIAG

screamqueen2012 said:


> I'm growing broomstraw to try to make a walking staff broom n have limbs from an appletree we trimmedbout. Broomstraws gonna be next year.


OK, what kind of plant is this? Wait...googling...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andropogon_virginicus

ooo invasive...wait...broom corn...that looks interesting too. Hmm...OK, I give, what have you planted to make brooms?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> View attachment 556393
> 
> OBSESSED! just placed my order
> http://www.kirklands.com/product/LED-Witch-with-Smoking-Cauldron-Statue/239174.uts
> Its 79, use code big25, itll take like 20 bucks off, after shipping and taxes, itll be right back to around 79...so its like free shipping




Don’t hate me, I’m just the messenger! But I just happened to see this on Zulily today for $17.99......looks like the same thing to me?

https://www.zulily.com/p/black-smok...312864-59763313.html?pos=153&fromEvent=312864


----------



## JaCk

Got a skeleton bust ($29.99) and faux stone column($24.99) from At Home. After I did a quick paint job,they’ll now make a nice addition to my graveyard!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Don’t hate me, I’m just the messenger! But I just happened to see this on Zulily today for $17.99......looks like the same thing to me?
> 
> https://www.zulily.com/p/black-smok...312864-59763313.html?pos=153&fromEvent=312864


I kind of hate myself for being so impulsive lol Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered the zulily one and will return the other to kirklands


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> I kind of hate myself for being so impulsive lol Thanks for the heads up. I justed ordered the zulily one and will return the other to kirklands



Nothing wrong with impulse shopping! But it’s great we have so many eyes out here in the forums. I don’t know what Kirkland’s return policy is, but maybe you should hold onto it until you get the one from Zulily? Just to ensure it arrives safe and really is the same....


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Nothing wrong with impulse shopping! But it’s great we have so many eyes out here in the forums. I don’t know what Kirkland’s return policy is, but maybe you should hold onto it until you get the one from Zulily? Just to ensure it arrives safe and really is the same....


I will probably call Kirklands later, too bad Zulily takes forever to ship...might be cutting it close

Update: She arrived from Kirklands yesterday. I'm pretty disappointed by the paint job. I plugged her in to see the light effects and only saw a fast blinking red (maybe it changes with water, didn't find instructions) Considering she is on Zulily for around 20 bucks and I paid 79 for this witch (which seems to be the same) I would assume she would be worth around 40-50 at most....so Idk wth is up with the pricing
She's going back. Hopefully I get a better paint job from the Zulily one


----------



## Kdestra

Been meaning to add signage to my Haunted Dollhouse but never like static signs. Can’t believe I walked into Tuesday Morning Shopper & found these little metal witch hats!!! 
Bewitchingly Perfect! Now I have to buy 3 more for the other side of porch


----------



## HereForTheBoose

That witch from Kirkland's is highway robbery for $79. What were they thinking?


----------



## Hearthfire

I LOVE that merskelly on the skull! Where did you find her?


----------



## Bobbiejo

FIrst time purchasing from Holiday Barn. I’ve been looking at this cool 2 ft x 3 ft Bethany Lowe wall hanging for a little while now, but finally decided to buy it. I originally saw it in a Roger’s Gardens Halloween display. It’s going to make a great backdrop for a cabinet or countertop haunted display.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Hearthfire said:


> I LOVE that merskelly on the skull! Where did you find her?


She's from Beall's Outlet. Measures just under 9" tall. Cost was $8.99 + tax.


----------



## Hearthfire

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that merskelly on the skull! Where did you find her?
> 
> 
> 
> She's from Beall's Outlet. Measures just under 9" tall. Cost was $8.99 + tax.
Click to expand...


Aww thanks! I’ve never even heard of Bealls so I guess it won’t happen. Maybe the other sister stores will have her!


----------



## Hearthfire

Today from Ross


----------



## MissT

Hearthfire said:


> Today from Ross


Oh yeah, I'm going to have to go to Ross today -- kitty with a book is calling to me . . .


----------



## Hearthfire

MissT said:


> Hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today from Ross
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm going to have to go to Ross today -- kitty with a book is calling to me . . .
Click to expand...



They were $5 and in the back of the store. I’m used to it being in the front but I guess it’s still too soon


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

MissT said:


> Oh yeah, I'm going to have to go to Ross today -- kitty with a book is calling to me . . .


just in case you cant find them
https://www.steinmart.com/search.do?query=halloween+towel

ive also seen them at Tuesday morning


----------



## RCIAG

I ordered this yesterday from Zulily. I have 2 Christmas burners & no Halloween ones so I'm remedying that now.


----------



## mdna2014

RCIAG said:


> I ordered this yesterday from Zulily. I have 2 Christmas burners & no Halloween ones so I'm remedying that now.


now that I am shocked to hear! you are seriously trying to tell us that YOU, never had a halloween burner until last nights purchase?!?


----------



## mdna2014

I saw this saturday at downtown disney (i refuse to call it disney springs) and was thrilled. I didn't get it because the hubby was saying the usual "we don't have money" and i regretted it. my friend went today to get it for me and it was sold out. BUT then he found one of the last four. can't wait to put him on the tree tonight!


----------



## mdna2014

and then he had to torment me with more awesomeness but i had to settle on these two gems (which I love)


----------



## Cali Specter

Just received my creepy hands for my flying crank ghost!


----------



## RCIAG

mdna2014 said:


> now that I am shocked to hear! you are seriously trying to tell us that YOU, never had a halloween burner until last nights purchase?!?


Nope, I didn't. I only got the Christmas ones last Christmas too.

I've had small, generic oil burners that used a tea light & had a cat that always got his tail in the oil or singed his tail & then if any kids come in they MUST STICK THEIR FINGERS IN IT!! so I gave up on the candle/oil ones & finally got into the 21st century with the electric ones last Christmas.

With always being owned by cats it's hard to 1)find a place where they won't knock it off 2)find a place close enough to an outlet & 3)find something to put in it that won't end up on them if they do get near & interested. 

I found those paper Scent Burst things now (at Walmart) & I'm going to use those instead of wax so now they're just basiclly lamps instead of hot wax that can ruin stuff.

Here's what they package looks like. I have pumpkin burning now & it's just as strong smelling (if not stronger) as any wax. And apparently there's a couple brands. I even found some on Amazon but I only bought one pack at Walmart just to try.









I'll still use the wax because I have some Yankee Candle wax cubes in Sun N Sand that I LOVE, but for fall & winter I'll use the paper Scent Bursts.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

At Dollar General I found a Snoopy Bobble Head.


----------



## SnowSpook

I picked up some Pumpkin Caramel syrup and Pumpkin Spice Foam from Homesense/Winners. Figured I'd skip the pricey coffee shops for a little while.


----------



## Grimalkin

Tuesday Morning and Michaels shelf danglers. The large cat is very Johanna Parker-ish


----------



## screamqueen2012

Give me five, Home goods snag today. Shez huge n gorgeous, spoke to me!!


----------



## Bobbiejo

screamqueen2012 said:


> Give me five, Home goods snag today. Shez huge n gorgeous, spoke to me!!


Love the hand!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

A few more horseman additions to the family..... The 5' tall sign and the Headless Horseman on the horse are from Home Goods and the standing Horseman is from Marshalls. Plus a couple Home Goods water globes and a kitty in a boot (Marshalls) cuz the kitty in the witch hat I picked up a couple of days ago was lonely.


----------



## JLWII2000

I flew down to Disney World and bought a lenticular, Haunted Mansion themed frame and a madame leota tombstone. I also received and assembled my Home Depot Headless Horseman today.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

JLWII2000 said:


> I flew down to Disney World and bought a lenticular, Haunted Mansion themed frame and a madame leota tombstone. I also received and assembled my Home Depot Headless Horseman today.


I wish I had space for that headless horseman.....that thing is amazing!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> spoiledbrat2910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visited LOTS of stores today. I'm in love with the mural on the white pumpkin ($12.99 Beall's Outlet) and happy to have found the Double Double Toil and Trouble pumpkin in the store ($10.42 after 25% coupon and tax at Kirkland's). Put the Michael's coupons to good use on Lemax items in the store today but did have to order the Witches Tower online. The Alligator candy dish and skeleton puppy are from Big Lots. My kiddo is obsessed with the skelly mermaid on the skull (Beall's Outlet). Found the large pumpkin at Hobby Lobby (last night with 40% coupon). Still unable to locate a Headless Horseman waterglobe from TjMaxx/Home Goods though. The search continues...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice finds! We don't have a Bealls <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/sad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" /> that witch and pumpkin are so amazing. Any idea of maker or brand? Something I can search online for?
> 
> also not sure which globe you looking for, but seen this the other day
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/cat...state=searchForm&keyword=globe&Search=Find+It
Click to expand...

I went back to the store today and took some more photos. Unfortunately there are no markings on her. Maybe something on the UPC will be helpful. 

I'm looking for the water globe from Home Goods/TJMaxx/Marshalls. I already picked up the one from Spirit.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

That lenticular is sweet!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I had a major Micheals raid. 
Edit: except for the pumpkins, I made those myself.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

JLWII2000 said:


> I flew down to Disney World and bought a lenticular, Haunted Mansion themed frame and a madame leota tombstone. I also received and assembled my Home Depot Headless Horseman today.
> View attachment 557611
> 
> View attachment 557613
> 
> View attachment 557615
> 
> View attachment 557617
> 
> View attachment 557619


Did they have the new haunted mansion mouse ears out yet? I wat to grab a few pairs before we go on our Halloween cruise


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

JLWII2000 said:


> I flew down to Disney World and bought a lenticular, Haunted Mansion themed frame and a madame leota tombstone. I also received and assembled my Home Depot Headless Horseman today.
> View attachment 557611
> 
> View attachment 557613
> 
> View attachment 557615
> 
> View attachment 557617
> 
> View attachment 557619


Can you post more photos of the horseman? I'm still on the fence about buying. I have a huge headless horseman fan in the family but the stock photos online make that thing look like a midget with a really long arm holding up that pumpkin head.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Not very exciting to you all, but I bought wood to start making my own tombstones. Foam is too breakable for me.  Also picked up one of those mini posable skellys.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

JLWII2000 said:


> I flew down to Disney World and bought a lenticular, Haunted Mansion themed frame and a madame leota tombstone. I also received and assembled my Home Depot Headless Horseman today.
> View attachment 557611
> 
> View attachment 557613
> 
> View attachment 557615
> 
> View attachment 557617
> 
> View attachment 557619


we love our lenticulars, too...the best souvenir ever.

and WOW on that HH.....he's awesome!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I picked up this little cutie at Home Goods last week. He definitely gives me the vintage vibe.


----------



## Kdestra

Originally posted this in the Ross Thread but thought you all might like them too. 
Metal Bat Door Knocker $4.99
Metal Bat Wall Art 9.99


----------



## MolcatZ

Finally tracked down the elusive skeleton goat at a big lots almost an hour away, I've been calling my local stores nonstop for the past month to no avail. 
And after I picked him up on a whim I stopped by a goodwill a few blocks away and found the kitties you see in the picture. Brand new in box, for only $10! I couldn't believe it. They even have a 6 hour timer so I don't have to manually turn them off, it's nuts. They had about 6 other boxes there, so now I kind of wished I had gotten a second set. Oh well...


----------



## Cali Specter

Another Craigslist find!


----------



## Orgarob

It's been a busy week. I have acquired a used transport chair, medical drip stand, straight jackets, Medical Scrub Sets, Medical Gowns, two wiper motors and my favorite - Xray Illuminator boxes (Thanks craiglist!) . This one has 8 viewing screens! Now time to make some fun images and print on transparency film!!


----------



## mmmkap

Would like to see the end results from your treasures you found this week!


----------



## Dulcet Jones

I love that doorknocker!


----------



## Kdestra

Dulcet Jones said:


> I love that doorknocker!


Me to! It’s got a nice heavy feel to it


----------



## Palladino

Halloween doesn't start showing up en masse in stores until mid-late September up here. That's why I decided not to do the early Reaper this year. I always have trouble finding good stuff in time for the early shipping deadline.


----------



## Hearthfire

Kdestra said:


> Originally posted this in the Ross Thread but thought you all might like them too.
> Metal Bat Door Knocker $4.99
> Metal Bat Wall Art 9.99


I bought 2 bat door knockers but I didn’t see the 3 hanging! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Yeah those bats are nice considering they are metal! For that price you’d think you’d be getting plastic. Nice find!


----------



## mdna2014

rciag said:


> nope, i didn't. I only got the christmas ones last christmas too.
> 
> I've had small, generic oil burners that used a tea light & had a cat that always got his tail in the oil or singed his tail & then if any kids come in they must stick their fingers in it!! So i gave up on the candle/oil ones & finally got into the 21st century with the electric ones last christmas.
> 
> With always being owned by cats it's hard to 1)find a place where they won't knock it off 2)find a place close enough to an outlet & 3)find something to put in it that won't end up on them if they do get near & interested.
> 
> I found those paper scent burst things now (at walmart) & i'm going to use those instead of wax so now they're just basiclly lamps instead of hot wax that can ruin stuff.
> 
> Here's what they package looks like. I have pumpkin burning now & it's just as strong smelling (if not stronger) as any wax. And apparently there's a couple brands. I even found some on amazon but i only bought one pack at walmart just to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll still use the wax because i have some yankee candle wax cubes in sun n sand that i love, but for fall & winter i'll use the paper scent bursts.


i always see those. So they burn the same as the cubes?
I bought a bunch of cubes at walmart.


----------



## Kdestra

Hearthfire said:


> I bought 2 bat door knockers but I didn’t see the 3 hanging! Beautiful!!!


I don’t even know what I’m to do with the Bat door knocker but had to have it.


----------



## Kdestra

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Yeah those bats are nice considering they are metal! For that price you’d think you’d be getting plastic. Nice find! <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />



Thank you! I checked out another Ross & they didn’t have anything


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Kdestra said:


> I don’t even know what I’m to do with the Bat door knocker but had to have it.



I probably wouldn’t use it as a door knocker either (who wants to drill holes in your door for a seasonal thing, right?). But you could always just use it as wall decor.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Posting a picture of the Katherine’s Collection vampire cat next to the new Jim Shore Halloween cat for size comparison. They are totally two different looks, but I like them both. The vampire cat will probably be incorporated into my raven fireplace display and the Jim Shore cat will be added to my existing Jim Shore Halloween collection.


----------



## RCIAG

I really do love those crazy, long whiskers on that cat!


----------



## Kdestra

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I probably wouldn’t use it as a door knocker either (who wants to drill holes in your door for a seasonal thing, right?). But you could always just use it as wall decor.


Hubby said he might put it on his office door


----------



## RCIAG

mdna2014 said:


> i always see those. So they burn the same as the cubes?
> I bought a bunch of cubes at walmart.


They don't burn or melt like wax, they just sit in the bowl of the burner.. They're not even super hot to the touch, you can actually touch them when the burner is on & you won't injure yourself. I can even smell them when they're not "burning" & when they are "burning" they a just as strong, if not stronger, than wax.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Like I need another Halloween mug...Found this hand painted Polish Halloween mug...free shipping in their Etsy shop.I can't wait to see it in person? There are matching plates, bowls and Jack o'lanterns 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/633145743/2018-edition-polish-pottery-halloween?ref=related-4


----------



## Demented Diva

Dollar General on a quick stop.


----------



## Hearthfire

Kdestra said:


> Hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 2 bat door knockers but I didn’t see the 3 hanging! Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t even know what I’m to do with the Bat door knocker but had to have it.
Click to expand...

I have no idea what to do with mine either.... and I got 2! They are just so heavy and lovely. They had a matching platter too.


----------



## mdna2014

RCIAG said:


> They don't burn or melt like wax, they just sit in the bowl of the burner.. They're not even super hot to the touch, you can actually touch them when the burner is on & you won't injure yourself. I can even smell them when they're not "burning" & when they are "burning" they a just as strong, if not stronger, than wax.


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kdestra

Hearthfire said:


> I have no idea what to do with mine either.... and I got 2! They are just so heavy and lovely. They had a matching platter too.


What!?!? I didn’t see the platter ?


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

https://www.joann.com/makers-hallow...&icn=HalloweenLP&ici=makers-halloween&start=1







similar cat with no light?


----------



## Spookerstar

Cali Specter said:


> Just received my creepy hands for my flying crank ghost!
> View attachment 557493



Cali those are great hands! Where did you pick those up?


----------



## Cali Specter

Hi Spookstar,

I picked them up on Amazon. They appear to be solid and not hollow. I’m sure it’s easy to bend using a heat gun. The last time I tried to order these they were sold out as it got closer to Halloween. Didn’t want to make the same mistake this year!

Cheers,

Cali


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N1OKGPW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1




Spookerstar said:


> Cali those are great hands! Where did you pick those up?


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

back in stock
https://www.zulily.com/p/halloween-...l?search_pos=71&search_page=1&fromSearch=true


----------



## RCIAG

If you order those mugs from Zulily, please make sure it's the ONLY THING IN THE ORDER. Zulily has really screwed up packaging breakable things in the past & if they're the only thing in the box they may get it right.

I may have to get another set to pass on to others.

EDITED TO ADD:
Just put an order in for them & got this message:
Ships out by September 11

So if you order them you may or may not get them by Halloween. Most likely they'd arrive on time but if you're expecting them earlier or for something specific like a Secret Reaper gift you may want to reconsider or wait.


----------



## Kdestra

I love mixing vintage dish wear into my Halloween displays. So when I found these retro lime green cupcake stands @ Target for 70% off I grabbed 4.


----------



## SnowSpook

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> View attachment 558049
> 
> back in stock
> https://www.zulily.com/p/halloween-...l?search_pos=71&search_page=1&fromSearch=true


Just ordered these. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## texmaster

The two outside cars are supposed to light up. The tanker is supposed to smoke. I must verify


----------



## Demented Diva

Bought the remaining Black Magic stock from Yankee Candle.


----------



## Ditsterz

Got these shelf sitters from Michael's.


----------



## RCIAG

I kept looking at those guys at Michaels...just looked...but the more I see them posted here & elsewhere....the more I want them....hmm...I think I need some more..uh...fabric paint! Yeah FABRIC PAINT!! And the ONLY place to get FABRIC PAINT is Michaels....yeah, that's the ticket!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Spookerstar said:


> Cali those are great hands! Where did you pick those up?



Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Ditsterz

I got the Leota tombstone, Haunted Mansion Life boardgame and 3 Haunted Mansion ornaments from disneystore.


----------



## sumrtym

2 of these life size from Oriental Trading. They are on sale for $18.97 each!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

RCIAG said:


> I kept looking at those guys at Michaels...just looked...but the more I see them posted here & elsewhere....the more I want them....hmm...I think I need some more..uh...fabric paint! Yeah FABRIC PAINT!! And the ONLY place to get FABRIC PAINT is Michaels....yeah, that's the ticket!!!


I fully expect to see that fabric paint when u post your new shelf sitters here in this thread!


----------



## Halloweeeiner

Demented Diva said:


> Bought the remaining Black Magic stock from Yankee Candle.


what does it smell like?


----------



## Demented Diva

Halloweeeiner said:


> what does it smell like?


It is a smoky, softened patchouli with just a hint of sweetness. It smells comparable to YC's Autumn Lodge (not to be confused with the cologne smell of Mountian Lodge).

YC's description...
_A provocative mix of black leather, patchouli, smoky incense and sweet vanilla...all cloaked in musk and eerily mysterious._


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, I lost my mind today. I ordered 5 sets of posable arms and feet for pumpkins for just under $21 a set. I've wanted at least 2 for awhile but had to be over $100 for 10% off and free shipping.

I have visions of a faceless pumpkin sitting atop a headless horseman tombstone --- Here lies the Headless Horseman, or at least most of him --- dabbing a handkerchief at his faceless self. 

Possibilities are endless for the other 4.


----------



## texmaster

Short video of one of the halloween cars I bought for the train setup


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

sumrtym said:


> Ok, I lost my mind today. I ordered 5 sets of posable arms and feet for pumpkins for just under $21 a set. I've wanted at least 2 for awhile but had to be over $100 for 10% off and free shipping.
> 
> I have visions of a faceless pumpkin sitting atop a headless horseman tombstone --- Here lies the Headless Horseman, or at least most of him --- dabbing a handkerchief at his faceless self.
> 
> Possibilities are endless for the other 4.



You sound like my kind of shopper! Gotta watch out though, it’s a slippery slope.....and how I ended up with over 500 bottles of wine!


----------



## mmmkap

Herberger's Department Store is going out of business and on it's final days. Today I got 3 torsos, 2 full body mannequins, 1 headless mannequin and 1 full body mannequin missing 1 arm for $176! 3 full size will transform into zombies and Miss Headless shall wear the wedding dress I got on ebay last year and will be holding her head in her hand! Not sure what the torsos will turn into; maybe ghosts in the graveyard?


----------



## bingo666

Where did you get the train cars?


----------



## SnowSpook

Got the tree today from Homegoods, the ghost with stacked pumpkins is also from Homegoods and the ornaments on the tree are from Michaels.


----------



## CH31

My tombstone from costco was delivered today. I love it! I put a measuring stick next to it for size reference.


----------



## bobzilla

I bought these 4 plastic columns at the flea market a few weeks ago, and decided to do something with them. I installed 4 Fire and Ice lights inside the bases of the columns, and drilled holes on the tops of the columns so the Fire and Ice lights would shoot up through the holes at the top and illuminate the Funkins I carved. Fairly simple to do. 
Pretty cool effect. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii136edMgKc&ab_channel=RobertRisley

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Tl0HGaweI8&ab_channel=RobertRisley


----------



## icemanfred

where did you buy the pumpkin arms and legs from?

that was a great bargon


----------



## icemanfred

sumrtym said:


> 2 of these life size from Oriental Trading. They are on sale for $18.97 each!


cant seem to find these.
how are they listed? do you have a link?


----------



## Kdestra

bobzilla said:


> I bought these 4 plastic columns at the flea market a few weeks ago, and decided to do something with them. I installed 4 Fire and Ice lights inside the bases of the columns, and drilled holes on the tops of the columns so the Fire and Ice lights would shoot up through the holes at the top and illuminate the Funkins I carved. Fairly simple to do.
> Pretty cool effect.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii136edMgKc&ab_channel=RobertRisley
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Tl0HGaweI8&ab_channel=RobertRisley
> 
> 
> View attachment 558765
> 
> 
> View attachment 558767
> 
> 
> View attachment 558769



I’m really amazed at your creativity! You did an excellent job.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Today I stumbled over a Bethany Lowe item that I have literally lusted after for years! Every time I searched for it online, it was always sold out. I’m still questioning whether the website’s product availability is accurate. I’ll be crossing my fingers and holding my breath until it actually arrives on my doorstep. I’ll post real life photos when (if?) it arrives.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

A few of my EBay purchases arrived today. The AHS mugs are actually VERY small, which is fine since I didn’t plan to drink out of them anyway, but think more like “espresso” sized.

And then of course, more Lori Mitchell figurines to add to my collection. I will refuse to admit how many I’ve purchased so far since deciding to start collecting them!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> Today I stumbled over a Bethany Lowe item that I have literally lusted after for years! Every time I searched for it online, it was always sold out. I’m still questioning whether the website’s product availability is accurate. I’ll be crossing my fingers and holding my breath until it actually arrives on my doorstep. I’ll post real life photos when (if?) it arrives.


I’m not even sure I want to ask how much! I love her Into the Woods line...


----------



## mmmkap

CH31 Is your Costco tombstone fairly sturdy in your opinion? I really like it also.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Spirits Vineyard said:


> And then of course, more Lori Mitchell figurines to add to my collection. I will refuse to admit how many I’ve purchased so far since deciding to start collecting them.


They are adorable for sure! I’ve been seeing these for a while, so you may have your work cut out for you if you’re planning on buying them all. Are you displaying them in a curio cabinet?


----------



## Cephus404

I've been picking up parts and pieces over the last couple of days for props. Lowes finally got their complete Halloween selection out so I picked up a bunch of skulls and a couple of Gemmy lights for mood lighting, grabbed a dozen skeleton birds from Dollar Tree and then supplies for texturing my new gravestone bases, plus another big jug of glue because I still have 5 more to build. I also hit all of the thrift stores in the area looking for anything useful and came up mostly empty, although I did get a nice glass display case that I may or may not use for Halloween, depending on how things work out. They had another couple of cases that I could go back for if I need them.


----------



## CH31

mmmkap said:


> CH31 Is your Costco tombstone fairly sturdy in your opinion? I really like it also.


It's just hollow plastic so it would definitely need to be anchored. It came in 3 pieces top, bottom, and crow. The top portion and the crow were stored in the base for shipping. The pieces do feel very secure when assembled.


----------



## scarenoob

Wow. A rare pirate version of the flying ghost. I got one. Cracker Barrel.


----------



## RCIAG

Just ordered a bunch of Beistle on Zulily:


----------



## Dirty_Robber

Hit up Bath and Body Works, Ross, Marshalls, Home Goods, and Home Centric. 

I can never resist the super expensive Halloween soaps and hand sanitizers at Bath and Body Works. 

Bat door knocker from Ross. Like others have said, no idea what to do with it, but it is fantastic. 

Oujia Board pillow, sign, and vampire guy from Marshall’s. 

Hardly anything at Home Centric, but have never been there during this time of the year so had no expectations. 

I was quite disappointed with Home Goods. Not a whole lot out and didn’t buy anything for probably the first time ever.


----------



## MolcatZ

Raided my local joanns and found the first 3 skeletons you see from the left in the picture, along with the unicorn skull. Used the 20% off total purchase coupon so I saved a pretty penny. Which is good cuz now I'm a tad bit broke lol. The jumping spider and the turtle on the right I got at spirit, heck of a deal for the jumping spider, only $50. All in all a good day ?


----------



## October Country

I got those same owl and cat mugs last year to give as prizes at my Halloween party. I ended up keeping the cat because I liked it too much


----------



## X-Pired

RCIAG said:


> Just ordered a bunch of Beistle on Zulily:


You acquired some cool pieces. I love everything you purchased.


----------



## RCIAG

I HAD to get Elvira too, she's my husband's fave. Plus it's just so ridiculous looking with those paper boobs!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Bobbiejo said:


> Today I stumbled over a Bethany Lowe item that I have literally lusted after for years! Every time I searched for it online, it was always sold out. I’m still questioning whether the website’s product availability is accurate. I’ll be crossing my fingers and holding my breath until it actually arrives on my doorstep. I’ll post real life photos when (if?) it arrives.


I love this piece and also have had an eye on him for awhile. Christmas Traditios has had him In stock for a few weeks now. I’ve been hanging tough and not buying because I’ve already blown my Halloween budget for this year. However, your purchase is inspiring me to go ahead and pull the trigger. 

Congrats on the latest addition to your collection. Please post pictures when you get him.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> They are adorable for sure! I’ve been seeing these for a while, so you may have your work cut out for you if you’re planning on buying them all. Are you displaying them in a curio cabinet?



I’m definitely not buying them all....she seems to have a lot of different style witches that I don’t really care for, because they don’t really have any personality. But yes,there are quite a few that she’s put out! The Wizard of Oz one s are really cute, too. So far I have 3 of those (the lion, the scarecrow, and the witch) as they tie in nicely with the other Halloween ones since they’re all holding pumpkins. 

No curio cabinet, but I definitely could use one! For now I have them lined up on the top shelf of my entertainment center. But I’m quickly running out of space!


----------



## dawnski

Guys! Pre-order your horror geeki tikis. So stinkin' cute! https://www.fye.com/search?q=geeki+tikis&lang=default


----------



## HereForTheBoose

I found a ceramic cauldron in Target's Dollar Spot. The opening is 7", which isn't bad for five bucks! I try to avoid buying seasonal towels since they sit in a drawer for half the year but couldn't pass up a decorative pumpkin print.


----------



## Ditsterz

I purchased this spider web ceramic tiered dish and the 3 stacked resin skulls to replace mine that was destroyed accidentally by my child. So now I'll have a matching set of 2 again. Both from home goods.


----------



## Hearthfire

Ross today!! Boom!


----------



## X-Pired

Ditsterz said:


> I purchased this spider web ceramic tiered dish and the 3 stacked resin skulls to replace mine that was destroyed accidentally by my child. So now I'll have a matching set of 2 again. Both from home goods.


I love that tiered spider dish. Great find!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> Today I stumbled over a Bethany Lowe item that I have literally lusted after for years! Every time I searched for it online, it was always sold out. I’m still questioning whether the website’s product availability is accurate. I’ll be crossing my fingers and holding my breath until it actually arrives on my doorstep. I’ll post real life photos when (if?) it arrives.


For anyone else interested, I just noticed that Horchow is now carrying a bunch of Bethany Lowe stuff. It looks like her brand may be excluded from discounts, but at least you can get free shipping. Not sure what the prices are compared to other places.


----------



## dawnski

I bought this Gemmy inflatable with lights and sound. Best price I found was on Amazon with free shipping. Box stores were higher priced. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071YN79DS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT_it87xrlQ


----------



## dbruner

Hearthfire, how much was that tombstone? It's awesome.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

dbruner said:


> Hearthfire, how much was that tombstone? It's awesome.


My local Ross has that 3' Reaper tombstone that Hearthfire bought for $79.99


----------



## Halloween Havoc

Just hit the Dollar tree and picked me up 52 plastic skulls. Will try the one in the next town later tonight. Oh and Spirit and Halloween City opened today on my town. Its really beginning to feel real now.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Michael's Halloween decor was 30% off, so I _had _to get these!


----------



## Nixer

I got my the rest of my axworthy ghost parts from fright props and found Pumking! Plus I almost got my workshop completed in my house. Its been a great couple days.


----------



## Cali Specter

You know what they say, one man's trash is another haunters Axworthy ghost!


----------



## Hearthfire

the tombstone was tagged at $69 but was already marked down to $49. I asked the cashier if she knew what was broken off it because i noticed where something had broken off from 1 of his hands. She didn't know but said she'd take another 15% off!!!! Whooo Hoooo! It is solar powered and the eyes light up.


----------



## Hearthfire

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> My local Ross has that 3' Reaper tombstone that Hearthfire bought for $79.99


Oh man I got a great deal!!! Additional 15% off $49!!!!! it still lights up but something is broken off one of his hands


----------



## dbruner

At the third Ross I went to after work I found the reaper tombstone! It was marked down to $49, but I didn't notice anything broken, but I don't care because it is awesome. I never go to Ross, thanks Hearthfire for posting that pic!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Picked these giant animal head masks (black panther and house cat) up for $10 - I am over the moon! I loved these when they came out but just couldn't justify buying them then since I didn't have a specific reason to get them...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

More Lori Mitchell pieces to add to my collection, purchased from the Wooden Duck Shop! These 3 are actually much larger than the normal figurines....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

And more mugs to feed my mug obsession! These are from Pottery Barn, I saw them last year but they were sold out so I wanted to pick them up early. I just think they’re too cute! Not sure why I needed FOUR though, since you can buy them individually. I think in the back of my mind I always think 4 makes up a set? Either way, I definitely didn’t need four, but at least I will have backups if one breaks!


----------



## GrimGrinningGhost

I just went to Micheals Crafts Store tonight and had to buy a really cool resin Bat hanging from a tree branch. Sorry for no pic. I'm not very tech savvy. I will try to post a pic later. I usually just browse the craft stores but when I saw this I had to get it. There were only two on the shelf. I don't know if they had more and those sold.... but I wasn't going to chance it. They also had a great resin skeleton sitting up in a wooden coffin. I may go back and nab that one too.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

GrimGrinningGhost said:


> I just went to Micheals Crafts Store tonight and had to buy a really cool resin Bat hanging from a tree branch. Sorry for no pic. I'm not very tech savvy. I will try to post a pic later. I usually just browse the craft stores but when I saw this I had to get it. There were only two on the shelf. I don't know if they had more and those sold.... but I wasn't going to chance it. They also had a great resin skeleton sitting up in a wooden coffin. I may go back and nab that one too.



I would love to see a pic of it if u have the chance! I saw it online but I hesitated to get it because it looked like the bat hung crooked, so I was curious if it actually looked like that in person.


----------



## Tandye

Love!!!!!!


----------



## Hearthfire

dbruner said:


> At the third Ross I went to after work I found the reaper tombstone! It was marked down to $49, but I didn't notice anything broken, but I don't care because it is awesome. I never go to Ross, thanks Hearthfire for posting that pic!


Yay!!!!! I have no idea why they are marked down but i didn't hesitate to grab him! It really is heavy too! This is the only time of the year I hit my one and only Ross store and it usually pays off. I also bought the bat door knockers they end up with. I'm so glad you found one!


----------



## Hearthfire

Some Target goodies and the pillow is from The Christmas St


----------



## Hearthfire

I found this at goodwill today!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Look what arrived today! I’ve wanted this guy for a while now and was so happy when they recently started manufacturing more. He’s about three foot tall and made of lots of natural organic materials (thus he sheds some). He comes with a light that fits into a small hole in the back of the pumpkin head. I’m kind of afraid to move the arms too much, as they’ll have to be pushed back down to fit back in the storage box. His hands are particularly creepy. ?The only negative I have is that the haunted sign is just a piece of slick paper. I can see it bring accidentally messed up during repacking. Anyway, I can’t wait to incorporate him into a scene this weekend while decorating for Halloween!


----------



## X-Pired

Bobbiejo said:


> Look what arrived today! I’ve wanted this guy for a while now and was so happy when they recently started manufacturing more. He’s about three foot tall and made of lots of natural organic materials (thus he sheds some). He comes with a light that fits into a small hole in the back of the pumpkin head. I’m kind of afraid to move the arms too much, as they’ll have to be pushed back down to fit back in the storage box. His hands are particularly creepy. &#55356;&#57219;The only negative I have is that the haunted sign is just a piece of slick paper. I can see it bring accidentally messed up during repacking. Anyway, I can’t wait to incorporate him into a scene this weekend while decorating for Halloween!


Great score! I have also wanted to get him for awhile. Now that you see him in person do you think he is worth the price?


----------



## Hearthfire

I couldn’t pass this up today at a second hand store. I think it needs a little spookiness added but I’m not real


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i picked up these lovelies at Home Goods this week among other things.


----------



## Bobbiejo

X-Pired said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look what arrived today! I’ve wanted this guy for a while now and was so happy when they recently started manufacturing more. He’s about three foot tall and made of lots of natural organic materials (thus he sheds some). He comes with a light that fits into a small hole in the back of the pumpkin head. I’m kind of afraid to move the arms too much, as they’ll have to be pushed back down to fit back in the storage box. His hands are particularly creepy. ��The only negative I have is that the haunted sign is just a piece of slick paper. I can see it bring accidentally messed up during repacking. Anyway, I can’t wait to incorporate him into a scene this weekend while decorating for Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> Great score! I have also wanted to get him for awhile. Now that you see him in person do you think he is worth the price?
Click to expand...


I am not a full price type of person, so do I think he’s worth almost $200, probably not. Would I buy him again? In a heartbeat! I don’t know how sturdy he will be over time, but he towers over everything else and just looks so impressive. He’ll probably have to be somewhat babied when storing during the off season, but I don’t care. I would buy him again today if I had to do all over. He just has this creepy “going to come to life” appeal. If you like him, get him! 

Now that I know what I’m getting, I’m seriously considering the haunted tree Bethany Lowe has in this same line. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> I am not a full price type of person, so do I think he’s worth almost $200, probably not. Would I buy him again? In a heartbeat! I don’t know how sturdy he will be over time, but he towers over everything else and just looks so impressive. He’ll probably have to be somewhat babied when storing during the off season, but I don’t care. I would buy him again today if I had to do all over. He just has this creepy “going to come to life” appeal. If you like him, get him!
> 
> Now that I know what I’m getting, I’m seriously considering the haunted tree Bethany Lowe has in this same line. &#55358;&#56784;



He’s very cool looking! I would’ve bought him by now but I just know my cats would have a field day with him and since he’s so big, I don’t really have a place up high enough to display. Glad you like him though!

My 2 must haves (some day!) will be the haunted tree and the pumpkin....I’ve wanted both of those for quite a while now but just haven’t wanted to shell out the $$$ for them yet.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Yes, he’s going have to be placed either on the fireplace mantle (he would go with this year’s raven/crow theme) or on a tall bedroom dresser. With his creepy pumpkin face, he needs to be looking down on you. ?

If you find a good deal on the haunted tree, let me know Spirits Vineyard!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Bobbiejo said:


> Look what arrived today! I’ve wanted this guy for a while now and was so happy when they recently started manufacturing more. He’s about three foot tall and made of lots of natural organic materials (thus he sheds some). He comes with a light that fits into a small hole in the back of the pumpkin head. I’m kind of afraid to move the arms too much, as they’ll have to be pushed back down to fit back in the storage box. His hands are particularly creepy. ?The only negative I have is that the haunted sign is just a piece of slick paper. I can see it bring accidentally messed up during repacking. Anyway, I can’t wait to incorporate him into a scene this weekend while decorating for Halloween!


what is he called and where did you get him??


----------



## Bobbiejo

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/bethany-lowe-halloween-scarecrow-decoration-prod214570289

Bethany Lowe scarecrow. You can now find him at a few online stores, but they are all similar prices, give or take five dollars.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

bowls, cauldron candle, witch hat, notebook from Target dollar spot
pumpkin dude from Target
socks from Marshalls
blanket from Ross














these ladies came in last week from Spirit Halloween!!!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

(walgreens)














MRW I saw this on a shelf in another thread


----------



## RCIAG

Bobbiejo said:


> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/bethany-lowe-halloween-scarecrow-decoration-prod214570289
> 
> Bethany Lowe scarecrow. You can now find him at a few online stores, but they are all similar prices, give or take five dollars.


Wow, I didn't realize he was SO BIG!


----------



## Hearthfire

I got the lil witch from a thrift shop and her cauldron is now at Target for $3. I love how it fits her perfect and illuminates her face!


----------



## JoyfulCrow

My first purchases of the season...all from dollar stores.  The tea towel and card were both at Dollar Tree, the socks are from Dollarama. The card is going to be a decoration for my office at work, lol.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I picked her up at a yard sale. No markings on her. I wonder if it was from a craft fair or store. Anyway I just love her face


----------



## Hearthfire

These didn’t even make it to the shelves! I saw them in the rack coming out of the stockroom and grabbed them! I love them!!


----------



## Restless Acres

Didn't exactly find or buy anything today, but I was going thru some miscellaneous props that I have acquired over the years, but never opened the box/got working. My Peekaboo Penny miraculously started working for the first time. No idea why. Maybe I had been using a bad adapter?

Also, I bought an old "Zombie Barrel" prop (Spirit, holds two knives) a couple years ago but he didn't come with a power supply, and I could not find out what voltage/amps it was (it doesn't say anywhere). You can wreck these props using an incorrect one. I was organizing some props and finally dug out the Toxic Waste Zombie I bought from Joe D. By all appearances, if any two props used the same power supply (6v, 1a, female ending power supply), this was it. So I tried out the Toxic Zombie. It worked, friggin awesome! Maybe my favorite prop and I have scores of large props, hundreds in total. Then I tried the power supply on the Zombie Barrel. Success! Not as awesome as Toxic Waste Zombie, but a solid prop. I think I will use both (plus Moonshine Barrel Zombie, maybe) all together this year. Of course, I cannot find a duplicate power supply on the web, so I bought one I think I can splice to give myself a female end.


I also ordered a 12v 3a adapter for my Flaming Black Widow that I bought "new" at Spirit two years ago (after Halloween of course) but it was clearly a return and did not have the power supply ( which is a unique one).


So no new acquisitions, but it looks like I have breathed new life into several unused props!

Mike


----------



## Nox Eterna

Picked up this t shirt at "Wally world" the other day...$5.98 how do you lose?


----------



## Cephus404

I honestly tried to get a couple of things today, I decided I wanted some small foam pumpkins that I could carve and use as lighting around the graveyard, went to Dollar Tree and they had pumpkins, just none of the lights I've seen in the past. So I passed entirely. Then hit Home Depot, they had nothing I wanted (I went there specifically to see their price on the LED flame lights, they didn't have any). Was going to take a run past Spirit but didn't get a chance. So I came home entirely empty-handed.


----------



## Hearthfire

Seriously y’all.... how should I spooky this up?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I picked her up at a yard sale. No markings on her. I wonder if it was from a craft fair or store. Anyway I just love her face


her face looks like Katherine's Collection to me.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Hearthfire said:


> View attachment 560755
> View attachment 560745
> Seriously y’all.... how should I spooky this up?


i think it looks very gothic as is...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

wickedwillingwench said:


> i think it looks very gothic as is...


I agree.......do nothing! Maybe drape some black gauze fabric over the corner, but for the frame and picture itself, I think there is zero to do!


----------



## texmaster

I must say I wish I had more control

2 white beach balls for the eye projections in one of my trees

An ecto 1 model with built in lights and sirens to mount on my train layout for the kids

An inflatable ecto 1 in case the other ecto 1 is too small


----------



## Hearthfire

I bought the cauldron candle and immediately knew I needed more! It is so cute and the smell is wonderful! When i bought mine I didn't realize there were different scents to choose from.


----------



## Hearthfire

Thanks ya'll. The pic is super heavy. The inner corners are matted with wood so it gives it extra dimension. There's a Kirklands sticker on the back but I googled it and couldn't find it anywhere. Still a great deal.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Kirkland’s been known to have some decent wall art, so not surprising!


----------



## kristinms8

Thanks so much for the mug pic Patch_of_Pumpkins. Went out & got him at Walgreens after I saw your post today.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Hearthfire said:


> I bought the cauldron candle and immediately knew I needed more! It is so cute and the smell is wonderful! When i bought mine I didn't realize there were different scents to choose from.


I'm obsessed with the candles. (Only bought one cuz my restraint was at max that day lol) Going to get stock for life next time, if I can haha. It's such a fally scent. I already tossed the sticker, but the bottom says witches brew.


----------



## SnowSpook

Got both the "Palm Reader" neon sign and crystal ball from Canadian Tire today! For any Canadian haunters, the neon sign was *on sale* at my local Canadian Tire store for $19.93 (down from $49.99 )


----------



## HereForTheBoose

SnowSpook said:


> Got both the "Palm Reader" neon sign and crystal ball from Canadian Tire today! For any Canadian haunters, the neon sign was *on sale* at my local Canadian Tire store for $19.93 (down from $49.99 )
> 
> View attachment 561001


Those go great together!


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Because I'm lazy...can I just post my instagram? My finds are on there.

I'm actually wondering if anyone can help me identify some of these decorations...

https://www.instagram.com/astorreinhardt/


----------



## Ghouliet

I really must start following this thread, You all have been finding such wonderful things.


----------



## Hearthfire

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the cauldron candle and immediately knew I needed more! It is so cute and the smell is wonderful! When i bought mine I didn't realize there were different scents to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with the candles. (Only bought one cuz my restraint was at max that day lol) Going to get stock for life next time, if I can haha. It's such a fally scent. I already tossed the sticker, but the bottom says witches brew.
Click to expand...


Lol I went back yesterday to both stores and only found one left! Drats!!!! The other scent is Autumn Day and burns nice. I hope they restock because 5 is simply not enough! Lol


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Got these bad boys from www.boxlunch.com


----------



## Therewolf

Walmart has moved out their Back to School and started stocking the Halloween products. I always check the prices on the Poseable Skeletons and have been eyeing one of the 'high voltage' boxes for my Electric Chair. They were only about half way setup last night so should be 100% by this weekend (check local stores)


----------



## RCIAG

Oh how I hope they have more of those retro vintage Ben Cooper masks this year! I also kinda hope they don't have them because I don't need them but I WANT them.


----------



## SATX

Picked another one of these up at Target yesterday Can't believe he's almost $100 on some other sites.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

SATX said:


> Picked another one of these up at Target yesterday Can't believe he's almost $100 on some other sites.


Bought this guy last year at Target as well and he was a huge hit with the ToTs! I eyed it for months at Grandinroad since he was only $49 there but he was still somewhat cheaper from Target if I recall.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Got my “Krahe the Raven” print today from Design Toscano and I love him! He’s big though so I just need to figure out where to put him....


----------



## RCIAG

I love that print! I've considered buying him more than once. How big is he?

I just got 2 of these little guys from Zulily:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

He’s about 33 x 26. Their replica canvas paintings are really great quality with very nice frames. That’s why I keep going back to them instead of buying the poster prints and having them framed from somewhere like Michaels. I did that once and it ended up costing me a pretty penny in the long run for the frame, the matting, and the glass. 

DT is actually having a 25% sale, not sure when it started but it’s a 36 hour sale. They have sales all the time but it’s usually 20% OR free shipping (never both) and I’ve only ever seen 25% like once or twice a year. So today would be the best time if your thinking about it! I may just have to get a couple things on my wish list!


----------



## zo6marlene

I am spending a few days in Disney World with the grandkids and family and bought a few things at the Haunted Mansion ....it is full blown Halloween here starting tonight. I was surprised to see two types of Hocus Pocus shirts. Kinda cute....the front is a copy of one of their dresses/outfits and the back is plane. Not a guys shirt only for the gals...I would think. Could not pass it up. 
Did not see the gargoyle candle holders....saw the hour glass, trinketbox again. Spent way more than I should have.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

One more item was delivered today...I swear my house is like Christmas during this time of the year with all the stuff I buy for Halloween!

I’m not a fan of glitter OR pastels, but they both seem to work on this piece. Love it! Now I just have to decide if I wanna spend the $$ on the matching pieces. What’s a girl to do.


----------



## Hearthfire

I bought another skeleton from Home Depot. That $29.99 price tag is just too good to pass up. And I'm about to attempt corpsing for the first time too! At the Dollar Store I bought several bat skeletons in bone color and black to practice with the heat gun. They were only $1. I have come to the understanding that I have a cauldron addiction. I can't stop buying them! The ceramic ones from Target are calling my name. I have no idea what I'm going to do with them all but I know my Reaping victim will be getting one!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Got these guys at Walmart tonight. They were just starting to put things out. didn't have a lot. Mostly costumes. These 2 were 6.97 each , there was also a pumpkin witch but I liked these two the best.


----------



## Rustie

Went to Diddams today and their selection was disappointing as it has been the past few years, but they did have this inexplicable little guy I had to take a picture of. I guess if you're doing a Harry Potter / Taco Bell theme they've got you covered.


----------



## JoyfulCrow

Rustie said:


> Went to Diddams today and their selection was disappointing as it has been the past few years, but they did have this inexplicable little guy I had to take a picture of. I guess if you're doing a Harry Potter / Taco Bell theme they've got you covered.


Well there's also Cerberus, who guards the gates of the Underworld...but I don't think he was ever described as a three-headed Chihuahua.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Two new Bethany Lowe Halloween pieces I bought on eBay just arrived - a wine bucket and a countdown sign. I wish the sign counted out further then 39 days, but for some reason they only printed 1-3 on the first dial. There’s plenty of blank space on the dial, so I may add a 4 and a 5. ?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

picked up the animated fortune teller at Home Depot as well as an LED canvas---which has sounds!!1 i meant good quality sound. Even my husband loves it!


----------



## Kdestra

Bethany Lowe - Crescent Moon with girl on a swing. It’s perfect for my Haunted Dollhouse


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Kdestra said:


> Bethany Lowe - Crescent Moon with girl on a swing. It’s perfect for my Haunted Dollhouse


That really does look great with your dollhouse! I almost bought that moon recently myself but ended up going with the one with the witch sitting on the moon. Can’t wait to get it this week!


----------



## Kdestra

Spirits Vineyard said:


> That really does look great with your dollhouse! I almost bought that moon recently myself but ended up going with the one with the witch sitting on the moon. Can’t wait to get it this week!


Thank you. 

The witch sitting on the moon is beautiful. I hope you post photos of her when she arrives.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Snowglobes, broom (around $17.99) from Home goods. Everything else, walmart


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

patch_of_pumpkins, nice haul there! Every time I see snow globes I think I want to start a snow globe collection! HG has a good selection of them this year, too.

Kdestra, yes, I will absolutely post pics, I think it comes Wednesday!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Thanks. I wasn't trying to collect them. It just keeps happening lol. Will get them all together for the collections thread in a little bit


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Haha yessssss! That’s exactly how I ended up with all of my skulls, cauldrons and crystal balls! Just starts with one small little purchase 

The thing I like about snow globes though is if you collect them, you can go beyond just Halloween. There are some beautiful Christmas ones I’ve seen that I was almost tempted by, but didn’t buy because I don’t decorate a whole lot for Christmas (nothing near what I do for Halloween).


----------



## X-Pired

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha yessssss! That’s exactly how I ended up with all of my skulls, cauldrons and crystal balls! Just starts with one small little purchase
> 
> The thing I like about snow globes though is if you collect them, you can go beyond just Halloween. There are some beautiful Christmas ones I’ve seen that I was almost tempted by, but didn’t buy because I don’t decorate a whole lot for Christmas (nothing near what I do for Halloween).



One small purchase, several hundred dollars and no storage space later... LOL! I get that. I have a huge collection of skulls, just started a boney bunch collection and would love to have a cauldron collection. Sometimes I think it is nuts! I should stay away from this forum so as not to be tempted by as much.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

I'm being completely honest here, I'm getting worried about the amount i've accumulated. I feel like a hoarder almost. I don't have room to display everything. When most of it's out, it looks a little overdone. I can't help myself. Lol. I might actually need help...definitely need to find some restraint. I literally shouldn't buy another piece for the rest of my life...Might need to sell some of the older stuff or something


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I totally get that, and I’m in the same boat!

I’ve been so consumed with all of my NEW purchases, I’ve yet to start bringing out the totes from storage of all my existing stuff so I can really begin decorating!

I’m not really a hoarder, because hoarders buy anything and everything, but I definitely have a spending problem, and especially when it comes to Halloween.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Speaking of spending, I just unboxed a few things that I had delivered this week.

First are these delightfully creepy bats, and I have to say, for the price they are exceptionally well made. They came in painted black boxes with a label on it that said “Black Art” and when I was unboxing it, I thought to myself, ohhhhh, what did I order? This feels very ominous! They’re made out of resin, are pretty true to life size. Got them from Overstock for about $15 for the pair.



























I also bought a pair of these gothic sconces from World Market.


----------



## RCIAG

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> I'm being completely honest here, I'm getting worried about the amount i've accumulated. I feel like a hoarder almost. I don't have room to display everything. When most of it's out, it looks a little overdone. I can't help myself. Lol. I might actually need help...definitely need to find some restraint. I literally shouldn't buy another piece for the rest of my life...Might need to sell some of the older stuff or something


Same here. I love vintage & vintage repro & there's a lot of vintage repro stuff out there that I love but I just don't buy because I have enough & don't really have the room to store or display it but that doesn't stop me from buying SOME of it.

I try to rotate what I put out eveyr year & have enough to do that, but some stuff HAS to go out & it isn't Halloween until certain pieces are out. I have a table for just some Frankenstein stuff, a table for some black cat stuff, & I have a set of monsters I got from MJ Designs (which became Michaels) that are ceramic & I painted myself, when that stuff is out, it's Halloween & it doesn't matter where just as long as it's out. 

Oddly enough the mantle & fireplace are the one things I change each year. Same for Christmas. It isn't "Christmas" until my mantle has all my Old World dressed-in-white Santas, a Santa & Mrs. Santa on each end & my aluminum tree has to be up, THEN it's Christmas.


----------



## LouNroxLuv

I collect Halloween snow globes. I do not know how it started but I am totally obsessed with them. I already have 3 new ones this year. I have about 15-20 total. They do stay in my china hutch year round though. They never get put away. It just started about 3 years ago randomly, now I cant stop!!!


----------



## icemanfred

got these from ebay. cant wait to mount and lite them up. the "follow you" illusion from the hollow vac formed busts is one of my favorites from the Haunted mansion


----------



## Dulcet Jones

I have never seen a halloween snowglobe before,(I may have encountered them but not "seen" them, that man thing you know...) what do they have in them when you shake them, little bats or fall leaves?


----------



## Industen

Normally I build all my animated props but I had to buy the Haggard Witch. She is so cool.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Dulcet Jones said:


> I have never seen a halloween snowglobe before,(I may have encountered them but not "seen" them, that man thing you know...) what do they have in them when you shake them, little bats or fall leaves?


Fall leaves would be awesome. They're almost always exclusively filled with black glitter and bats


----------



## Spookerstar

I love seeing what everyone finds out there. Saturday I stopped by Pier 1 and picked up a few things. Couldn't resist apparently


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

icemanfred said:


> View attachment 562215
> 
> 
> got these from ebay. cant wait to mount and lite them up. the "follow you" illusion from the hollow vac formed busts is one of my favorites from the Haunted mansion
> 
> 
> View attachment 562217


Very cool, do they work well? I guess you have to paint the black around the outside so only the bust appears?


----------



## Hearthfire

Hello.... my name is Amy and I’m addicted to cauldrons! Lol. I just left Target with 12 more of the ceramic cauldron candles and 2 more of the bigger ceramic cauldrons. Ugh... oh and I bought the cute little $1 cauldron figurines. My hubby is going to kill me. Lol I also found my first “Rae Dunn.” I thought I woman was going to hit me over the head and take it.
View attachment 562255


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Industen said:


> Normally I build all my animated props but I had to buy the Haggard Witch. She is so cool.



I love her too! I picked her up last year at Improvements Catalog, and was surprised to see HomeDepot carrying the same one this year. The one thing I hate is her obnoxious high beam lights she has for eyes. She could literally help land a plane with those things! I think I am going to try and modify her so they aren’t so bright. Good idea with the pool noodles to beef her up, thanks for the tip there!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Hearthfire said:


> Hello.... my name is Amy and I’m addicted to cauldrons! Lol. I just left Target with 12 more of the ceramic cauldron candles and 2 more of the bigger ceramic cauldrons. Ugh... oh and I bought the cute little $1 cauldron figurines. My hubby is going to kill me. Lol I also found my first “Rae Dunn.” I thought I woman was going to hit me over the head and take it.


She very well might have. I’ve heard some stories about the Rae Dunn crazies that are out there!

And LOL on all those cauldrons! You fit right in here


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Industen said:


> Normally I build all my animated props but I had to buy the Haggard Witch. She is so cool.



Love the witch, I hadn't even noticed her at HD, might have to go grab one. Where did you get a coupon??


----------



## Industen

> Love the witch, I hadn't even noticed her at HD, might have to go grab one. Where did you get a coupon??


I had a 20% laying around. Normally I just find codes online...sometimes I buy them on ebay if they save me money.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Spoils of the day Sanderson sisters, Raven socks,book and a t shirt I missed out on last year ?


----------



## Hearthfire

I found some pretties today
View attachment 562397


----------



## Ditsterz

Souvenirs from Disneyworld. Also picked up hatbox ghost ornament and a second gargoyle ornament. I was hoping to find the haunted mansion crystal ball but no luck. Memento Mori is so tiny. No placemats either. Would have bought more stuff but there wasn't a lot of merchandise.


----------



## LouNroxLuv

Hearthfire said:


> I found some pretties today
> View attachment 562397
> View attachment 562395
> View attachment 562393
> View attachment 562391


Where did you find those plates? They are so cute....


----------



## icemanfred

Industen said:


> Normally I build all my animated props but I had to buy the Haggard Witch. She is so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


----------



## Ditsterz

At home & target & ebay purchases


----------



## whichypoo

is there a reason I cant seem to see any of the videos?? just wondering if Im crazy well yes im crazy but crazy crazy cause I cant see them. 


disembodiedvoice said:


> Love the witch, I hadn't even noticed her at HD, might have to go grab one. Where did you get a coupon??


----------



## Kdestra

I found a big flat white pumpkin growing behind my hydrangea while cleaning garden beds before Hurricane Florence hits


----------



## Nox Eterna

Awwww that pumpkin is so cute!


----------



## Kdestra

Nox Eterna said:


> Awwww that pumpkin is so cute!


Thank you. This pumpkin is about 25lbs


----------



## Muffy

Well I wanted a werewolf really bad this year but after looking at Home Depots and Lowes I really did not think that any of them were worth the money, and so I made a comment on how I wish I would have gotten the Grandin Road Father and son pair when they had them.

Then a magical thing happened...... A fellow haunter from the forum here messaged me and said she had a Home Depot werewolf from a couple of years ago that was still brand new in the box and the Grandin Road son wolf that was also brand new in the box and she only lived about 15 miles from me.

She was not going to be using them so she was ready to sell them . I went to look at them yesterday and brought both of them home. I'm so excited.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Never seen these before. Anybody have one?
https://www.amazon.com/Sunnydaze-Ha..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=QP1ZPZPVV0NJPSSRT6Z0


----------



## Hearthfire

LouNroxLuv said:


> Hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found some pretties today
> View attachment 562397
> View attachment 562395
> View attachment 562393
> View attachment 562391
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find those plates? They are so cute....
Click to expand...

o
Thank you! All of them came from Homegoods. The box of 4 were $14.99 and the others were 4.99 each. They also had a box of plates that had a bigger skelly face with colored flowers on his head.


----------



## dbruner

Hearthfire, I got those polka dot skeleton plates a few years ago, I use them year round. Patch-of-pumpkins, those candy holders are awesome!!


----------



## texmaster

I'm not saying I'm excited that these came today but....


----------



## Hearthfire

dbruner said:


> Hearthfire, I got those polka dot skeleton plates a few years ago, I use them year round. Patch-of-pumpkins, those candy holders are awesome!!
> 
> Those are the very ones that made me hungry for some year round plates! I have searched every year since seeing them and have never found them until now. I’m thinking maybe I should have bought both boxes I saw. I bought the other designs because I refuse to miss out ever again!


----------



## RCIAG

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Never seen these before. Anybody have one?
> https://www.amazon.com/Sunnydaze-Ha..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=QP1ZPZPVV0NJPSSRT6Z0
> 
> View attachment 562597
> 
> View attachment 562599
> 
> View attachment 562601
> 
> View attachment 562603


Oh PUH-LEEZ!! Cute little blonde girls are dime a dozen!   

I think Home Depot has them or variations of them:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...rge-Frankenstein-Candy-Bowl-PTL1614/301182054

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-28-in-Large-Witch-Candy-Bowl-PTL1615/301182056

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-27-in-Pumpkin-Man-Candy-Bowl-PTL1812R/304606890

They are about toddler sized & are heavy resin. I couldn't have picked one up easily.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

RCIAG said:


> Oh PUH-LEEZ!! Cute little blonde girls are dime a dozen!
> 
> I think Home Depot has them or variations of them:
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Ac...rge-Frankenstein-Candy-Bowl-PTL1614/301182054
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-28-in-Large-Witch-Candy-Bowl-PTL1615/301182056
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-27-in-Pumpkin-Man-Candy-Bowl-PTL1812R/304606890
> 
> They are about toddler sized & are heavy resin. I couldn't have picked one up easily.


Haha cute. I barely noticed the little girl until you said that. My Halloween radar went through her. She is a doll. And thanks for the links! This forum rules


----------



## LouNroxLuv

Hearthfire said:


> o
> Thank you! All of them came from Homegoods. The box of 4 were $14.99 and the others were 4.99 each. They also had a box of plates that had a bigger skelly face with colored flowers on his head.


Those are so cute....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I had 2 moons delivered today and one was a hit and the other a total miss!

First is a Bethany Lowe piece, with the witch sitting on the moon. It’s very cute, nicely sized at around 16”, and while I like it a lot, I wasn’t expecting it to be rolling in glitter. The description said “glitter accents” but they didn’t spare any expense on this piece where the glitter’s concerned. I guess at least it’s a clear glitter!











Now this second moon, I just don’t even know what to say. I’m not sure what kind of metal it is, but it’s so horribly thin that I could probably bend it in half. I didn’t want to demonstrate that because I plan on returning it, depending on how much the return shipping is. The back is hollow. This is something that should be in the dollar store, and quite frankly I probably wouldn’t even buy it then. Got it from Zulily.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I like the Bethany Lowe witch riding the moon piece. Does it lie flush against a wall or hang from a ceiling or hook?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> I like the Bethany Lowe witch riding the moon piece. Does it lie flush against a wall or hang from a ceiling or hook?



Sorry I should’ve taken a picture of it from behind! It’s a 360 piece so it will need to be hung from the ceiling.

Edit: actually you could probably hang it on the wall if you couldn’t find ceiling space. You would just need to adjust her broom because if she’s holding it in the middle, the top of the broomstick goes towards the back (more horizontal than vertical). So you’d need to have her hold the broom at the very top.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Here you go....some more pics. Now I have glitter all over my hands. And face.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Your pictures didn’t quite come out. Maybe repost?


----------



## Spookerstar

Made a few stops on the way home from work. First at Costco for candles. I picked these up a few weeks ago to use for crafting. I made my victim a candle for her teaser. The quality was so nice I had to go back for more. They are now $20 off so I picked up two boxes. Then I stopped by Target for cat food and had to pick up a few of those cute fabric birds and a monkey skeleton for our pirate theme next year. Then off to Michaels because they sent me a coupon for $20 off if you spent $50. A few pumpkins for carving, mermaid skelly for the curiosity cabinet, some tiny black skulls for who knows what, and DH needed some skulls for some project he has dreamed up. When I got home a delivery from Etsy of a mandrake plant I ordered. Not quite what I pictured it would be. I keep thinking it looks more like Mr. Hanky the Christmas Poo from South Park. Not worth sending back because of the shipping. Maybe I can make some alterations. I think the monkey and candles are my favorite


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

lmao at the Mr. Hankey comment...I tried making my own one year and i'm NOT a painter and no matter what I did, it seemed like a poo with a face


----------



## Spookerstar

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> lmao at the Mr. Hankey comment...I tried making my own one year and i'm NOT a painter and no matter what I did, it seemed like a poo with a face
> View attachment 562977
> 
> View attachment 562979



Your looks so much better! Did you sculpt it out of some type of clay? I like the little baby one on the right too. I tried to make one last year and ended up tossing it because it looked so bad


----------



## LouNroxLuv

I ordered the large monkey from target but I have not received him yet. I have a few ideas of where he is goimg so I am excited to get him.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Spookerstar said:


> Your looks so much better! Did you sculpt it out of some type of clay? I like the little baby one on the right too. I tried to make one last year and ended up tossing it because it looked so bad


Thanks. I made him from leftover fondant lol. Painted him with food coloring I think. My aunt used to make super amazing cakes and had leftover fondant...I was too cheap (too poor) at the time to buy clay. Yall may have seen my favorite of my aunt's cake around the webs







lol I got my moneys worth in those potion bottles. Literallly displayed them anywhere possible.


----------



## LouNroxLuv

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Thanks. I made him from leftover fondant lol. Painted him with food coloring I think. My aunt used to make super amazing cakes and had leftover fondant...I was too cheap (too poor) at the time to buy clay. Yall may have seen my favorite of my aunt's cake around the webs
> View attachment 562983
> 
> lol I got my moneys worth in those potion bottles. Literallly displayed them anywhere possible.


Wow your aunt made this cake? Holy crap she is amazing. Talent must be in the genes


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Awww thanks for the kind words. She's a beast at cake making. Very fun for special occasions


----------



## LouNroxLuv

She is amazing......


----------



## LouNroxLuv

Well my monkey skelly from target was just delivered, I hope he works where I want him. If not I have a few ideas for him! I can not wait to start decorating


----------



## stick

I have me a target large monkey on order also and should have him next week.


----------



## LouNroxLuv

He is very cute, I ordered him on tuesday and got him today.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> Your pictures didn’t quite come out. Maybe repost?


Ugh, I don’t know why this site has such a problem with photos! I re-uploaded them so hopefully they’re there now...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Thanks. I made him from leftover fondant lol. Painted him with food coloring I think. My aunt used to make super amazing cakes and had leftover fondant...I was too cheap (too poor) at the time to buy clay. Yall may have seen my favorite of my aunt's cake around the webs
> View attachment 562983
> 
> lol I got my moneys worth in those potion bottles. Literallly displayed them anywhere possible.



You made him out of fondant? How did you preserve him? Or didn’t you?

That cake is awesome!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Spirits Vineyard said:


> You made him out of fondant? How did you preserve him? Or didn’t you?
> 
> That cake is awesome!


I literally stuck him in the cabinet for a few years (along with the baby one) Thought my cousin might want them as momentos from her bachelorette party, but I was cleaning out my cabinets and asked if she wanted them and she said no. I threw them away. They both seemed in good condition. No mold or anything that I could see. If anyone would like a recreation, I'd certainly enjoy making it again. Just would need money for clay and shipping (not saying its worthy, just putting it out there.)


----------



## Spookerstar

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Thanks. I made him from leftover fondant lol. Painted him with food coloring I think. My aunt used to make super amazing cakes and had leftover fondant...I was too cheap (too poor) at the time to buy clay. Yall may have seen my favorite of my aunt's cake around the webs
> View attachment 562983
> 
> lol I got my moneys worth in those potion bottles. Literallly displayed them anywhere possible.



Wow! Your Aunt is amazing! Does she have her own cake shop? Would be fun to see her on one of the Halloween War's teams. 
And I want a do over of my bachelorette party. Harry Potter themed sounds like it would be so much fun.


----------



## Ditsterz

Just some purple lights with a remote from kohls. Like that the lights can be made bright or dim and several options for timer settings. May pick up orange lights too.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Spookerstar said:


> Wow! Your Aunt is amazing! Does she have her own cake shop? Would be fun to see her on one of the Halloween War's teams.
> And I want a do over of my bachelorette party. Harry Potter themed sounds like it would be so much fun.


Thanks! That would be sooooo cool, but shes too sweet for that show. Halloween wars is so damn cool though. Totally forgot about the cake she made for the bachelorette party (the girl getting married was her daugther) We're all pretty close, she made the cake and let me make the broom









She doesn't have a cake shop, shes worked in a ton of bakeries over the years. She has/had a facebook page with her cakes on it (I don't have fb so i'm not sure what's on there) She kind of stopped making cakes for people because they were taking advantage of her niceness.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

The infamous Johanna Parker mugs finally arrived from Zulily to add to my ever-growing collection....


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The infamous Johanna Parker mugs finally arrived from Zulily to add to my ever-growing collection....
> 
> View attachment 563049


Ooh that looks awesome with your color scheme


----------



## Spookerstar

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Thanks! That would be sooooo cool, but shes too sweet for that show. Halloween wars is so damn cool though. Totally forgot about the cake she made for the bachelorette party (the girl getting married was her daugther) We're all pretty close, she made the cake and let me make the broom
> View attachment 563021
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have a cake shop, shes worked in a ton of bakeries over the years. She has/had a facebook page with her cakes on it (I don't have fb so i'm not sure what's on there) She kind of stopped making cakes for people because they were taking advantage of her niceness.


I love it! The sorting hat is so cute!


----------



## Spookerstar

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> I literally stuck him in the cabinet for a few years (along with the baby one) Thought my cousin might want them as momentos from her bachelorette party, but I was cleaning out my cabinets and asked if she wanted them and she said no. I threw them away. They both seemed in good condition. No mold or anything that I could see. If anyone would like a recreation, I'd certainly enjoy making it again. Just would need money for clay and shipping (not saying its worthy, just putting it out there.)


I might take you up on that if my attempt comes out really bad


----------



## Cali Specter

Just received my Liberty Tabletop Calavera flatware in the mail today. I've owned their traditional flatware set and was looking to buy more when I saw this Calavera (skull) set online. It was expensive but worth every penny! Their website has it backordered but I received mine in about a week. They are solid and made in the US. I'm sure they'll be a hit in October when we have guests over!

https://www.libertytabletop.com/product/calavera/


----------



## JacobIrion

i got the ware wolf from home depot yay


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980

Finally got this cup that I wanted last year from Spirit







and ordered this tanktop from Target a couple days ago and it came today.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Goblets from Zulily 
DVD and witch broom pens amazon


----------



## dbruner

I LOVE the skull silverware, and it is something I actually NEED. Will have to order.


----------



## Tyrant

Combination of Cracker Barrel, Home Goods, Michael's, and Marshall's.


----------



## Ditsterz

Purchased sinister spirit doll, billy butcherson head and some doll hands from Spirit Halloween.


----------



## JLWII2000

I bought a bunch o' tombstones today. I also got Roman Freely tombstone from Target a few days ago.


----------



## JLWII2000

I bought a bunch o' tombstones today. I also got Roman Freely tombstone from Target a few days ago. 

View attachment 563623


View attachment 563625


View attachment 563627


View attachment 563629


----------



## Hearthfire

What a great group of tombstones!!


----------



## ShadyAcre

I got the last flying Zero at the only Walgreens in the county. I love him.

Of course, the paint job is as chipped as you’d expect from shipping and the sewing around the ears is shoddy, but all in all, I’m happy.

Pretty bummed tho -they didn’t even get the big Sally.


----------



## Bobbiejo

OMG! Look what I found and bought. I’m so excited to get these plates. These dessert plates are exclusive to Lenox and are appropriately named Witchcraft. ? I especially love the fortune teller plate. I will be using these for more than just Halloween that’s for sure!


----------



## Hearthfire

Bobbiejo said:


> OMG! Look what I found and bought. I’m so excited to get these plates. These dessert plates are exclusive to Lenox and are appropriately named Witchcraft. ? I especially love the fortune teller plate. I will be using these for more than just Halloween that’s for sure!


Those are gorgeous!!!!! I love great Halloween plates and those are so unique! Great find!!!


----------



## dbruner

Those plates are beautiful, Bobbiejo!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Awesome find Bobbiejo! You’ll have to let us know how they are in person when you get them!


----------



## mb24

I love the house! Please tell me where you found it. Thanks!


Tyrant said:


> Combination of Cracker Barrel, Home Goods, Michael's, and Marshall's.
> 
> View attachment 563405


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I got this sign from Ross last night. The little planchette is a magnet and can be moved around. 5.99


----------



## Wolfman

Batteries. None o' that "last minute" stuff for me...


----------



## Therewolf

Just browsing through some of the Hardware store Fall / Halloween Ads and found this at Menards! $25 for a 5' pose-able skeleton. May have to pick up a few. best price I've seen so far this year. Sale runs through the Sept. 22nd.


----------



## Kdestra

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got this sign from Ross last night. The little planchette is a magnet and can be moved around. 5.99
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 563775


I really like this! Thank you for posting. I hope I can find one.


----------



## SpookyFairy

JoAnn's Fabrics has this unicorn skull and a matching human skull too! I picked up both.


----------



## icemanfred

https://youtu.be/onq4cIHv0gU


Just finished painting around the bust I posted earlier.
Thought I'd add a quick video


----------



## Malicious

Cali Specter said:


> Just received my Liberty Tabletop Calavera flatware in the mail today. I've owned their traditional flatware set and was looking to buy more when I saw this Calavera (skull) set online. It was expensive but worth every penny! Their website has it backordered but I received mine in about a week. They are solid and made in the US. I'm sure they'll be a hit in October when we have guests over!
> 
> https://www.libertytabletop.com/product/calavera/
> 
> View attachment 563771
> 
> 
> View attachment 563387
> 
> 
> View attachment 563389


Love this! thanks for posting.


----------



## Terrorsteet

Biggest buy for this year. Now just waiting on Michael Myers to show up


----------



## Bobbiejo

That clown is going to scare the crap out of some kids. Probably a good portion of the adults too. LOL He’s pretty darn realistic.


----------



## Hearthfire

Target is loaded today!!! Everything is here!!! And my cauldron addiction continues


----------



## Therewolf

Therewolf said:


> Just browsing through some of the Hardware store Fall / Halloween Ads and found this at Menards! $25 for a 5' pose-able skeleton. May have to pick up a few. best price I've seen so far this year. Sale runs through the Sept. 22nd.
> 
> View attachment 563795


Went to get a few last night... and they were sold out. Will need to check a few of the other stores in the area. Luckily there are about 5 between home and the office.


----------



## Ditsterz

Purchased this bat platter at ross


----------



## RCIAG

I just got another set of the Johanna Parker mugs from Zuliy & THEY WERE INTACT!! EVERY SINGLE ONE!! I saw the box sitting on it's end on our carport & thought "ohnoo....that's not a good sign" but when I picked it up there was no rattling & I was just so happy to see all of them.

I just posted this in the Target thread but thought I'd post it here too.

Is it wrong that one of the reasons I'm happy about going on vacay is to check out the stores there? AND the stores are close to each other so there's no driving miles to get to them, you just go from one shopping center to another! You could really walk to all of them easily but not if you've got a haul.

There's a Super Walmart, Target, TJ/Maxx, Michaels, Dollar Tree all in the same big complex of stores & I can't wait to go! There's also a Five Below, Joanns, & few others not that far away.

They also have some good thrift stores & since it's VA Beach, which was the home to General Foam, you can occasionally find some cool blow molds. In fact I'm off to check their Craigslist now!!


----------



## MomeWraith

*Crate and Barrel Stuffs*

Had a Crate and Barrel gift card so got this skull candle
really like the wick placement 









and these twinkle lights









they've shipped so hope to receive them soon!


----------



## MomeWraith

oooo...loving that bat platter!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

RCIAG said:


> Is it wrong that one of the reasons I'm happy about going on vacay is to check out the stores there? AND the stores are close to each other so there's no driving miles to get to them, you just go from one shopping center to another! You could really walk to all of them easily but not if you've got a haul.
> 
> There's a Super Walmart, Target, TJ/Maxx, Michaels, Dollar Tree all in the same big complex of stores & I can't wait to go! There's also a Five Below, Joanns, & few others not that far away.
> 
> They also have some good thrift stores & since it's VA Beach, which was the home to General Foam, you can occasionally find some cool blow molds. In fact I'm off to check their Craigslist now!!


 Ummm, nope! I have arranged vacations to London and this year Savannah and Charleston in hopes of checking out Halloween goods. October is the best traveling month anyway so it all works out!


----------



## Ditsterz

Picked up raven skeleton, spider and led skeleton from target.


----------



## Bobbiejo

My Lenox order arrived yesterday. The plates are gorgeous! They also had these two owl tea light holders that I thought were adorable. I’m very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I stumbled over a few Jenene Mortimer witch pieces while at a home decor consignment store. I communicated with the artist online recently where she stated she wasn’t going to be able to work on any new pieces this year, so when I found these older pieces, it was a wonderful surprise. The two witches on the left I’ve had for 6-7 years. The three figurines on the right are my new finds!


----------



## Palladino

I bought a haunted mansion scene setter. My garage is transforming into "The House of Usher". Or as near as I can get to it.


----------



## Spookerstar

Palladino said:


> I bought a haunted mansion scene setter. My garage is transforming into "The House of Usher". Or as near as I can get to it.



Oh a haunted mansion scene setter! Post photos if you can. Where did you find it? 
Last year I ordered a backdrop from Imafoolishmortal.com and I love it


----------



## Spookerstar

This was delivered last night from Design Toscano but the base was broken. From the photo I thought it would be metal. Not sure if I want to try and have them send again. Might just be too fragile.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Just scored this bad boy from seller on offer up, she worked a couple blocks from where I work so I met her at noon
Not the most imposing stance but got it for $30, looks new!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Sorry, double post


----------



## Hearthfire

I picked this up from Ross


----------



## JeffnStein

My lovely wife found this at a Habitat House yesterday. It is an ex-Kmart item.

I plan to use as the arched entrance to my cemetery.


----------



## Muffy

Well I bought a bunch of werewolves this year and skeleton werewolves but I found one more I might need to have. Its at Spirit and it's the werewolf in a grandma's nighty. It has a great face that smiles, gonna have to go check it out in person!


----------



## ShadyAcre

Walmart has skeleton flamingos. For $7. I’d been wondering how to justify $69 for one from grandin road, and I’m sure the quality is way better, but $21 for 3 makes that a non-issue for my wallet. 








Also, they had several decent quality small decor items for under $5. A nice, heavy “Boo” (I didn’t buy one) about 6” wide and 4” tall for under $4, and this wall hanging I did buy for the same $-








Also ended up with some owl silhouettes for under a buck. I stick those inside a big lampshade I have but had used all the ones I got from dollar tree to the point they were toast, and was pretty excited to find them again.

And the countdown calendar is smaller than Michaels, but for under $5 the quality is way better than you’d expect.


----------



## ferguc

got this! have to brag. got a great deal. $50


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Muffy said:


> Well I bought a bunch of werewolves this year and skeleton werewolves but I found one more I might need to have. Its at Spirit and it's the werewolf in a grandma's nighty. It has a great face that smiles, gonna have to go check it out in person!


I love this ! but I thought it was a costume, not a prop. I wanted to be him last year to go with my daughters red riding hood


----------



## Therewolf

Therewolf said:


> Went to get a few last night... and they were sold out. Will need to check a few of the other stores in the area. Luckily there are about 5 between home and the office.


FYI, I did get 3 more skeletons before the sale ended. I think that brings up to 8 full size, plus one dog skeleton (which drives my doggo nutso!)


----------



## RCIAG

I finally got into an AC Moore here & it was GLORIOUS! I forget about them because I don't have one super close but I really do love them more than Michaels. I got some small skull beads, some Halloween scrapbooking papers (though I don't scrapbook I need them for other projects) some more chenille bump stems, some stickers & more things for my chenille ornaments.

They have a lot of vintage repro stuff too, some of it is almost the same as Michaels.


----------



## habeastortoise

I got all of these items today at a very good price. Most are gemmy and spirit and some were homemade. Everything works with the exception of the crawling zombie girl.


----------



## Hearthfire

I stumbled upon this at Eastbound Trading Company and it was on clearance


----------



## X-Pired

habeastortoise said:


> I got all of these items today at a very good price. Most are gemmy and spirit and some were homemade. Everything works with the exception of the crawling zombie girl.


What a haul, lucky you! Great items, congratulations on your new additions. It must have felt like Christmas!


----------



## JennyParnassus

The Dollar Store has sugar skulls.


----------



## Godcrusher

Picked up this mug and car decal from spirt.


----------



## Hearthfire

I would love to have an Oogie Boogie too but I’m thrilled to have found these


----------



## RCIAG

From Zulily:





























From Oriental Trading, some rubber duckies & bags (though I won't use them for treats, they're too small).I also got some black & gold twine because it was on sale.


----------



## SATX

Picked up a new one since the old mask was too small for my head and the hair is jacked up and falling out.
I seriously hope Party City gets in more of the SAW Billy animatronic. Vital piece for my yard haunt this year.


----------



## SATX

Saw this on ebay for $10-$20 less than other stores plus free shipping. Couldn't resist. Definitely looks better than my old Creeper mask.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

My Oogie Harvey finally came ?


----------



## Hearthfire

I love the NBC figures! And Johanna Parker mugs were found at Ross


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

My Giant grocery store's weekly sale started today, and they had the bags of Snickers/Three Musketeers/ Milky Way (10-12 oz.) on sale 5 for $10.00, if you buy 5. And as is common for them, they put some stick-on coupons on a few of the bags...today it was $2.00 off when you buy 2 bags. Of course I had to do a little digging, but I found 5 bags with these coupons on them. Bottom line, I got 10 bags of candy for $10.00. 

Not bad considering the regular retail price is $4.49 a bag


----------



## Spookerstar

I bought some fabric from Spoonflower this year to have my co-worker make throw pillows for my victim. She did such a great job and then took the rest of the fabric and made a bunch of pillows for me and my nieces. I swear I only bought two yards but they keep multiplying. Yea!
Best co-worker ever! Currently have them in my office at work but will eventually be able to give some up. She says there are even more coming


----------



## SATX

Finally back in stock and immediately snagged one and Party City has a 25% off plus free shipping on $100 totals.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Spookerstar said:


> I bought some fabric from Spoonflower this year to have my co-worker make throw pillows for my victim. She did such a great job and then took the rest of the fabric and made a bunch of pillows for me and my nieces. I swear I only bought two yards but they keep multiplying. Yea!
> Best co-worker ever! Currently have them in my office at work but will eventually be able to give some up. She says there are even more coming


Wow those are amazing!


----------



## RCIAG

I just left Walmart & was very disappointed. I bought a few things, some paper straws, some skelly napkins, some battery operated LED light strings, 2 bandanas & some small skeletons from the party favor section. Everything was already picked over.


----------



## NorCalGhostGirl

At the 99cent store: the same cemetary fencing that I can find at Spirit - for $2 a panel (instead of $10), skull heads, plastic chain, and spools of black line that resemble twisty-ties.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Michaels has most of the Halloween 50% off... Jo-Anns is at 50%-70% which doesn't mean as much since their prices were so high to begin with... for example...the large regular size funkin is regularly $30 on sale for $15 at Michaels (and today they have a 20% off coupon, so I picked up a couple for $12 each)... Jo-Anns has the same size for $40 originally, only down to $20...


----------



## Artcurus

my biggest purchase this year. For some reason, I've spent more on animatronics this year, bought three so far. Way, way over budget.

These two turned out to be a massive hit at a get together at the house last weekend.

https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/decorations/animatronics/4-5-ft-double-trouble-animatronics-decorations/pc/1005/c/0/sc/1011/160948.uts?thumbnailIndex=9


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Lots of community garage sales today in my area, but only walked away with one thing... good thing it was worth the driving!

CrackerBarrel Flaming Pumpkin, in pretty much near perfect condition, for $5. Works, thank goodness. Retailed for $60, lady I got it from said she picked it up on clearance last year for $20 but never got around to using it. 

https://shop.crackerbarrel.com/home...t-up-pumpkin-with-animated-fire-effect/571167


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

What a great find Frankie’s Girl! I bought one last year, can’t remember if it was on sale or not but I definitely didn’t get it for $5 (or $20 for that matter!). It’s ok though, I still love it!


----------



## SATX

I cleaned house on Michael's foam skulls, bought 15 of them. Had no idea about a 20% off everything including sales items so even better. Picked up another fog machine from spirit. Hit up home depot and grabbed one of the light up tombstones plus the zombie ground breaker. Then ordered a cauldron, the annabelle animatronic, and a couple of treat bags. Finally found a good deal on the Halloween 3 Silver Shamrock mask.
With that, I'm done purchasing lol


----------



## RCIAG

Went to Homegoods & bought them out of the Halloween cupcake sets that I liked. This HG had some cupcake picks with Frankenstein & Dracula heads so I bought all they had. 

I'll also keep the boxes since they're kinda cute houses & coffins. I just have to decide what I'm going to do with them but they're not getting tossed.


----------



## kakugori

Flicker lanterns from Target. They sit perfectly along our fence, so I've ordered a few more strings.










Solar pumpkin lanterns from Dollar Tree, perfect for the arbor that's finally finished! Let's hope they get enough sun up there.


----------



## RCIAG

That seems to be my biggest problem with solar things this time of year, they don't always get enough hours of sunlight to keep them going. You've got them out early enough, & not the day of, you should be fine.


----------



## jackolantern45

I found a taco costume today at Party City in the clearance section. It rang up for .50. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## scarenoob

- AtmosFx videos (funny faces, dancing dead, numskulls, boo crew) < had to chop and rotate (vertical) some videos.
On the way:
- PROFX Orange/Red/Green Glow in the dark UV paints
- UV black light 10W 385nm flood light
- Fun World 90inch posable spider
- 2ft instant jack o lantern pumpkin - bought from spirit with VIP coupon (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie0dE2pqaXk)
^ will use it if for some reason I can't use either inflatable or leaf bag pumpkins


----------



## scarenoob

RCIAG said:


> That seems to be my biggest problem with solar things this time of year, they don't always get enough hours of sunlight to keep them going. You've got them out early enough, & not the day of, you should be fine.


I modified all of my 8 or 9 solar lights with an external solar panel. Double charging. Sunny day last all night to morning. Few hours of sun last until midnight.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I was thrilled to find the Jack and Oogie Boogie coffee cups at Walgreens this weekend.


----------



## Windborn

Does this count?  had them do it in Halloween colors!


----------



## Windborn

iPad double posting. Grrrrrr


----------



## hippieman556

spider webs in a bag


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Windborn said:


> Does this count?  had them do it in Halloween colors!
> View attachment 568811


Oh no what happened?!?


----------



## Malicious

Windborn said:


> Does this count?  had them do it in Halloween colors!
> View attachment 568811


Owieeee ..... nice choice of colors!


----------



## Windborn

I had surgery on the 28th to repair a shredded ligament in that ankle. Got the cast today when they removed the post-op splint and stitches. Can’t walk on it for 2 more weeks. (Which means decorating will be minimal . )When he showed me the color options it was a real no Grainer! 
I’m going to see if vinyl decals will stick to it - will be awesome fun if they do!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Yikes, sorry to hear that! Hopefully it heals up quickly for you. At least you can sport some Halloween colors in the process!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Went to Goodwill Saturday, looking for some clothes for a skelly and instead found Demonica, I already have her but but mine broke around the neck area, it was $49.99 but it was 50% off, she works flawlessly 
Went to a flea market today and bought a lot of 45 records, this was included in lot


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

Ordered this awesome bird today








This awesome brain in a jar! It's real brain !








And lastly this bat!


----------



## Spookerstar

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Went to Goodwill Saturday, looking for some clothes for a skelly and instead found Demonica, I already have her but but mine broke around the neck area, it was $49.99 but it was 50% off, she works flawlessly
> Went to a flea market today and bought a lot of 45 records, this was included in lot
> View attachment 568895
> 
> View attachment 568897
> 
> View attachment 568899
> 
> View attachment 568901


That was my favorite record growing up. I found mine when we were cleaning out my dad's garage and I passed it down to my niece Graveyard Queen. They go for a good price on Ebay


----------



## Spookerstar

CaliforniaGirl said:


> Ordered this awesome bird today
> View attachment 568923
> 
> 
> This awesome brain in a jar! It's real brain !
> View attachment 568925
> 
> 
> And lastly this bat!
> View attachment 568927


Those are some amazing purchases! What shops did you get them from?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Spookerstar said:


> That was my favorite record growing up. I found mine when we were cleaning out my dad's garage and I passed it down to my niece Graveyard Queen. They go for a good price on Ebay


I actually sell on ebay but tested it, it plays but has static, but it's nice as a keepsake


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

Spookerstar said:


> Those are some amazing purchases! What shops did you get them from?


Bat - https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1503812312
brain - https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1506897171
bird - https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1506890369

So excited! I hope you can find some things you like too!


----------



## Bobbiejo

My Halloween decorations have been finished & in place for more than a month, but when I stopped in Harris Teeter to pick up some lunch fixings, I saw this cool metal sign. Bought it for $5!


----------



## RCIAG

CaliforniaGirl said:


> Bat - https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1503812312
> brain - https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1506897171
> bird - https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1506890369
> 
> So excited! I hope you can find some things you like too!


Linkies no workies!


----------



## kakugori

I don't often get buyer's regret, no, instead I get non-buyers regret. On an early trip to Spirit, we saw the remote control spider and spiderweb cocoon victim, and only after we left started thinking about how they would be great for this year. Alas, the cocoon body was sold out in store, on line, and their phone line is useless (I was gonna call around to the stores, but nooooo). But it popped up today that 2 were available online, so I hopped on that - here's to hoping that wasn't a computer glitch!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

RCIAG said:


> Linkies no workies!


ok let's try this again

This is the shop for the bird
https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/StorybrookHollow?ref=l2-shopheader-name

Shop for the bat
https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/ArtemMortis?ref=l2-shopheader-name

Shop for the bat
https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/BlackBearBathSalts

I hope it works this time


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

kakugori said:


> I don't often get buyer's regret, no, instead I get non-buyers regret. On an early trip to Spirit, we saw the remote control spider and spiderweb cocoon victim, and only after we left started thinking about how they would be great for this year. Alas, the cocoon body was sold out in store, on line, and their phone line is useless (I was gonna call around to the stores, but nooooo). But it popped up today that 2 were available online, so I hopped on that - here's to hoping that wasn't a computer glitch!


I hope you get it, good luck!


----------



## scarenoob

Arrived today. 2 FT Instant Jack O Lantern Pumpkin. Alternative to pumpkin leaf bags if bunch of leaves are not falling down to fill them.
Simple to setup. Hole on the bottom is big enough for a spot light or any light to light it up at night. I have V shaped stakes to keep it on the ground.

If interested, then see the link to check for websites + total prices: (item + shipping) $30-$40
https://www.google.com/shopping/product/12546552486509977692
Bought from Spirit Halloween (with coupon) but it is also available at CostumePub, HalloweenExpress, etc.


----------



## kakugori

kakugori said:


> I don't often get buyer's regret, no, instead I get non-buyers regret. On an early trip to Spirit, we saw the remote control spider and spiderweb cocoon victim, and only after we left started thinking about how they would be great for this year. Alas, the cocoon body was sold out in store, on line, and their phone line is useless (I was gonna call around to the stores, but nooooo). But it popped up today that 2 were available online, so I hopped on that - here's to hoping that wasn't a computer glitch!


Welp, scratch that, I got the cancellation email today. Gonna have to find time to drive around to the stores in hopes one has it. Because they don't publish the store numbers, so I can't call first. Not thrilled. 


Moral: if you think you're gonna want it, buy it, because it won't be there when you come back.


----------



## Bobbiejo

They called to me. Earthbound Trading Company. Can’t have too many crystal balls or cauldrons!


----------



## Forhekset

Just bought this flocked blacklight poster. Can't wait to get it in a frame and on a wall!


----------



## kakugori

kakugori said:


> Welp, scratch that, I got the cancellation email today. Gonna have to find time to drive around to the stores in hopes one has it. Because they don't publish the store numbers, so I can't call first. Not thrilled.
> 
> 
> Moral: if you think you're gonna want it, buy it, because it won't be there when you come back.


Triumph! Had to go back to Tulsa, but the Cocooned Corpse is mine.


Today, bit less of a tale but I'm pretty excited about 'em: $1 plastic party table cloths, for making eerie glowing windows.
(The secret: double up the plastic. Two layers for red, purple needs 3 or it looks kinda pink. Take down the curtains, tape 'em up, and turn on your regular overhead light.)


----------



## printersdevil

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Thanks! That would be sooooo cool, but shes too sweet for that show. Halloween wars is so damn cool though. Totally forgot about the cake she made for the bachelorette party (the girl getting married was her daugther) We're all pretty close, she made the cake and let me make the broom
> View attachment 563021
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't have a cake shop, shes worked in a ton of bakeries over the years. She has/had a facebook page with her cakes on it (I don't have fb so i'm not sure what's on there) She kind of stopped making cakes for people because they were taking advantage of her niceness.


This is wonderful!


----------



## printersdevil

Spookerstar said:


> Made a few stops on the way home from work. First at Costco for candles. I picked these up a few weeks ago to use for crafting. I made my victim a candle for her teaser. The quality was so nice I had to go back for more. They are now $20 off so I picked up two boxes. Then I stopped by Target for cat food and had to pick up a few of those cute fabric birds and a monkey skeleton for our pirate theme next year. Then off to Michaels because they sent me a coupon for $20 off if you spent $50. A few pumpkins for carving, mermaid skelly for the curiosity cabinet, some tiny black skulls for who knows what, and DH needed some skulls for some project he has dreamed up. When I got home a delivery from Etsy of a mandrake plant I ordered. Not quite what I pictured it would be. I keep thinking it looks more like Mr. Hanky the Christmas Poo from South Park. Not worth sending back because of the shipping. Maybe I can make some alterations. I think the monkey and candles are my favorite


Where did you buy the Mandrake and how much was it if you don't mind my asking. I sort of like it.


----------



## Spookerstar

printersdevil said:


> Where did you buy the Mandrake and how much was it if you don't mind my asking. I sort of like it.


I picked him up from this Etsy shop
https://www.etsy.com/listing/544020...sr_gallery-1-2&organic_search_click=1&combo=1


----------



## scarenoob

Last year fog chiller failed. So here is a totally new build. I have a extra bucket for the fog machine to sit on. Also extra 4in/8ft foil duct to extend the line if needed.









==================

Fun World 90in Posable Spider (already have one 50in) for the outside huge spider web from house to ground









==================

For the rear projector in the house: I'm hoping to be able to have sound outside even though the projector is inside.

ITgut Diamond Waterproof Portable Wireless Bluetooth Speaker









Bluetooth V4 2 in 1 Transmitter Receiver Wireless A2DP Audio 3.5mm (not here yet..)


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Went to Big Lots last week and took pictures of the Halloween items they had


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Part 2 of photos


----------



## Ditsterz

My grandin road purchase of the skeleton bone mirror and animated dancing skeleton couple. Both have seen price reductions plus 20% off coupon with free shipping.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Don’t you love it when you stumble over a cool Halloween piece? I found this awesome cauldron on a stand at a thrift store. Very heavy duty piece. When I told the store owner I was looking for Halloween items and later returned to the cash register with this, he said that’s not Halloween. Ha ha. How wrong he was!


----------



## Ditsterz

Finally got my zombie girl that seems to mostly be available to Canada, U.K. & Australia. Love her sweet zombie face.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I grabbed these cute guys


----------



## bobby2003

Two metal lamps for the top of my new cemetery entrance pillars. $10 a piece at a local used furniture store, and already pre-distressed. I will have to see if I can replace the light sockets/wiring if I actually want to light them up but it's cheaper than the plastic ones at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## Shadowcaster

Nice find. I could use a couple of those myself and for the same purpose. Congrats!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Its just funny how a person that is in Love with Halloween, is buying stuff for the Big Night....even though.....we are Full Blown into our Christmas Season.
A few days ago, I bought something that I have been shopping around now....for the past 4 years....and as they say....All good things will come, to those who wait.
TIMING is every thing in Life....No matter what it is......"TIMING" plays a crucial roll in everything.
Meeting New friends......Finding that New Job, Finding your Dream Home or that New apartment.......Finding that long lost Sock.....or.....Finally finding and actually BUYING your 1977 Cadillac Hearse.
Yup......I finally not only found my Hearse.....but.....by waiting and waiting and waiting......I got it.....for much Less.....than building my Horse Drawn Hearse.....would have ever cost me.
My Steel wagon wheels for my Horse Drawn Hearse......cost me more......than my entire "Real Life" Old Hearse ever did.
Just by chance and just by a fluke.....I was in the right place at the right time.......and am now......the SPOOKED and CREEPED out owner, of my own Hearse......at an unbelievable Price.
So.....do you want to hear......what I picked it up for?
Are you sitting down?
Before you call BS on it.......let me say......That Swear on my Sons Head......that I only paid.....$300 for it!!!
Yup......I just wish, that I was as lucky with the Lottery Tickets that we continually buy.
I bought it on December the 10th......and got her Towed home, or to her present resting space.....just last night.
I have to be totally Honest with you and just say.......that......She CREEPS me F#@KING OUT!!!
I hope that she has the same effect, on all of the Little Trick or Treaters and their Parents that come on by, in 10 months from now.
I found her on our Local Craigslist...and after much go back and forth and back and forth on her....and then, finally just giving up on her.......I gave it one final last try.......and .....I ended up Buying her.
I'll post more pictures as I get more into doing stuff with her....but for now......our weather is terrible......and she can wait for the next few weeks or more......until Christmas and New Years is all said and done.....and then.....I will start to make her "MINE".
In the time being......I think that I will be selling off, everything that I have collected to build my Horse Drawn Hearse with......I have it all.....Wheels....Numerous Swivel Bases......Coach Lights.....Plexi......Ply......but.....the REAL Thing......is the way to go, for me at least.
Here are a few pictures of her......where I found her....and her Coming Home.....on the Tow Truck.
If I had to......I could sell her Cadillac Wire Wheels ( Not Hub Caps! ) for more than $300!
Have a look and see what you think?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I love that Myra, and yes, it’s a great feeling when you “score” on something that you’ve been wanting to buy! I’m not a hearse expert but I love that it has that older vibe look to it...sort of adding a kind of mystery behind her....or history, whatever it may be. Congrats on your off-season find!


----------



## dawnski

That is awesome Myra! Someone owns an old hearse in our town and in October they drive their kid to high school in it--which I think is just fab! Can't wait to hear your stories of people doing double looks as you go about your day.


----------



## zo6marlene

How well does it run? Congratulations.....what. Deal!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

So.....I need to know what you guys and gals think, about what I should do with her.
By that I mean.......I am a Detail type of person, I like things to be Clean and Neat and Immaculate for the most part, BUT......when it comes to a Hearse?......what are your thoughts....on how it should look?
I rescued her from the Streets....she was used in a few movies and was left on location by its owner.
The location that she was left at, was in the seedy part of Town.
Yup......so you can imagine, the kinds of things that she SAW and the things that went on "in" her, while she was parked on Hooker Row.
Her insides are fairly clean.....there were No Things left inside her....( well......the Tow Truck guy, did find a Crack pipe in her.....what ever that might look like ) but......I am afraid to even put my butt on that front seat.......until I disinfect the inside of her.
I am not concerned about the people that she gave their last rides to......I am more concerned about the Street People.....who used her as their own personal Motel 6 / Bordello / Safe Injection site......THAT.....is the part that gives me the CREEPS, about her! lol
So......Cleaning the insides of her.....is a No Brainer for the most part......I'll just put on a Haz Mat suit..lol....and get my Disinfectant stuff....and just go to town on Fumigating her insides.
My question to you guys and gals is........what should I do about her exterior "LOOK"?
Because she has been left outside....under a big old Maple Tree......in our Rain Forest that we live in.....here in the Pacific Northwest.......she has some pretty interesting Natural Patina going on with her.
She has Green Mossy stains on her.......Branch's and leafs in her windshield wiper area.......her paint is flaking off in certain areas.......she has some Rust around her wheel wells....that could use some attention.......and the really CREEPY part is......her ( Once White ) Curtains.......are just really OLD and FILTHY and Stained with Green moldy stuff.......and I need your suggestions .....on what you think, that I should do with her?
Do I just leave her alone?
She was sprayed a Flat Black by her previous owners.......she still has her Vinyl Top......which looks as if it was painted at one time.....and she has some awesome Cadillac Wire Wheels on her ( NO.....They are not that Fake Wire Wheel "Hub Cap" stick on things.....They are the actual Caddy Wire Wheels on her ) and I am thinking that I should at least make her Wheels "Stand Out"......or NOT?
Once our warmer weather comes.......I was originally planning on making her look a lot more presentable .....by Cleaning her Up.....on the Outside?
I was going to repair all of her Rust......and Repaint her......the Flat Black again......and just make her look.....a lot Cleaner , than she does now.
"BUT".........on the other hand........I was also thinking......that may be......I should just leave the exterior......just as it is?
May be.....I should just leave her UNWASHED......and just let Mother Nature......add to her Abandoned LOOK?
Either way.......she will look Great parked in front of our place......No one is really going to Notice the Patina at Night Time......BUT.....You would sure see it, during the day time.
Of course.......I am wanting to CLEAN the hell out of her insides......I am sooooooooo afraid of finding a used Needle in her.......THAT PART.....is what CREEPS me OUT!!!!!!!
Her taking people for their Last Rides......does not bother me at all.....it is those Street People being in her.......that is my ONLY concern....as to what.....I might find or get Pricked by.....while cleaning up the Inside of her.
What do you think.....about her Creepy "FILTYH" Curtains?
Should I leave them alone?
Or......should I clean them.......and just ma be wash them in Old Tea......to stain them that yellower colour?
They do look pretty disgusting.....right now.....which is a good Look.....just not really sure.....how Healthy that is thou?
I am a car NUT.....and I watch all of the Car Shows on TV.....and when they find things like this......they either do a complete Make Over.....on them.....or.....they will just leave them alone.......DIRT and ALL!
They are wanting to Show their cars......just as they found them........DIRTY and UNWASHED ( Which is Definitely.....NOT ME!).
She was bought......JUST......for Halloween......she is not going to be a Daily Driver or Driven at all......except for the month of October......and she will be Parked........for the rest of the year.
My GUT FEELING.....tells me to Fix the Rust on her......Can I do that?
Fixing her rust.....would make me Feel better about her.....as if.....I was helping her out, to live a little bit longer.
I was also thinking......to not wash her at all........BUT.....Come this Summer, or in our warmer weather........I might just spray a Clear Coat over her......to keep the Patina on her....and to help protect her from the weather and aging any further?
The Engine Bay and her engine.....I will want to clean up and Detail.....Nothing looks better, than a Clean Immaculate engine....under the Hood, and a clean engine is so much easier to work on.
Soooooo.....I am all ears, as to what every thinks......about what LOOK..... she should have?
I should mention this........That we happen to own a really nice Town House......in a really nice little 12 unit complex.....where at one time......everyone were Best Friends....or at the very least.....Liked one another.
Well.......we all know how that one goes....it just takes One Bad Apple......to take away that feeling of living in Mayberry.
We have done a really Big Haunt for the past 10 or more years.....and over the past two years, the Morons on our Strata......have put up all kinds of Road Blocks to stop us from doing it.......in the Complex.
Yes......we can do our own Town House area.......BUT.......we used to incorporate the entire place and the Front Lawn area.....for our Fenced Off Grave Yard.
Sooooooooo as a BIG....."FU" to the Strata and the 4 Morons that are on it.......That is where the Hearse comes in, for this years.....Halloween Haunt.
She is going to be Parked.......Right out at the FRONT ENTRANCE to our Place......on a Public Street....for "ALL" to SEE....as they either enter or leave the Court Yard or they walk past or as they Drive past.....or as they sit across the street....waiting for their Bus. lol
She will be Insured, and parked on the street......soooooo....Our Einsteins on the Council.......have No Authority, what so ever... over what is Parked out in Front of our place.
She will be the Ultimate FU........to the Strata and to the people in our Complex, that have Stolen Halloween away...from the Hundreds of little Kids and their Parents, that used to come each and every year....to our Halloween Haunt.
I FEEL......sooooooooo GOOD about having the Hearse just suddenly come into our Lives......it was as if.....she was meant to be.....just for this purpose.
She is going to be Hidden away.....until next October....and then.....on one GLOOMY Dark Night....in the Last week of September......she will just suddenly APPEAR.....from the Dark Side.....to reside IN FRONT of our Complex....for the Entire Month of October!
There is one couple in our complex who have are Asian ( My wife is Asian ) and they were afraid of our Halloween Haunt, and they were one of the few people....who were against Halloween.....soooooo......I can hardly wait....for them to see the Hearse! LOL
What better way.......to Advertise Halloween taking place again, at "OUR" Place......than with a 4 Wheeled "SPOOKY" Advertising Board ....Parked Out Front of "OUR" place?
Ya......You don't want to F#@K with the Chuck!
I am looking forward to hearing all of your Ideas and suggestions for the Hearse and how she should "LOOK".
I have 12 FULL Size Wooden Coffins made up for our Previous Haunts......soooo.....since the Council will not let us set up our Grave Yard in the Front Yard.....I am planning on having a Coffin or Two......Hanging out of the Hearse or leaning up against the Hearse......for ALL to see.
Of course....I will have the Coffins secured to the Hearse, in one form or another.....to prevent Theft.
Since the Hearse will be on the Street......directly in front of our place......I am going to make an Infinity Window for it.....which should attract ....even more attention to our Street Side Haunt.
I am 100% that the idiots on our Council will be phoning the City and the Bi Law department about the Hearse......BUT.....as long as it is Insured.....There is really nothing....that any of them can do about it.
This Halloween.......is going to be sooooooo much FUN......for not only "US" .....but for all the Hundreds of little Kids and their parents, who have been missing out for the last two years.
Telling a group of Selfish MORONS to "F"......"Right Off"......is going to feel sooooooo Frigging Good! 
When you get a chance......I would Love to hear your suggestions on how she should LOOK?
PS:........The Funniest part of this entire thing is........That I have not YET....Told my wife, that I bought a Hearse! LOL
I figured......what with Christmas just 10 days away......."WHY"......Spoil Christmas and the New Year.....and the rest of my LIFE? hahaha 
I just might be living in the back of the Hearse......come this January! LOL
Merry Christmas to you all and to all your Families.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

How does she Run?
Well......we are about to find out this weekend.
I was originally wanting to fire her up and drive her to her New Hiding spot ( Yup.....as I stated in another post....the Wife has no idea, that I have bought a Hearse! LOL ) but.....our weather has been sooooooooo ****ty...and what with work getting in the way......I decided to just have a Tow Truck move her for me.
According to her last owner......she runs and stops? ( Ya.....sure she does......what Seller does not always say that? ) .....it has the 425 Big Block in her and the Turbo 400 Transmission....and both of those, are sought after by Hot Rod builders.
He said ( Once again with my eyes rolling ) that she has New Brake Lines and New Brakes.....New Belts done to her just recently ( Once again......I doubt every thing, that any Seller ever says ) , but.......I am not holding my breath on that one.
It has been Parked for the past month according to him ( Which would mean 3 or 4 Months, in Real Time ) and of course the battery is dead in her.
I was hoping to just go down to her ,and Jump Start her, to get her out of where she was......but.....I just didn't have the time to do it......so.....I had her Towed instead.
IF?......She Fires Up and she Moves....and she Shifts......then......It will be like .....Winning the Lottery.
Its not as if......I will be taking her on a Cross Country road trip.......I am just going to be driving a few miles with her at best...for now.
I am going to go over to her this morning.......take her battery out...and bring it home.....to throw on the charger.
I was just going to throw my Battery Cables on her....and Jump her....but.....she has a much better chance...if she has some juice in her Battery.
Once again......I will regain some much needed Faith in Mankind again......IF......The previous owner is True to his word.....that is sooooo missing these days.
For $300........I can just Tow it to my place.......next October....if need be.
I was in the process of building a Horse Drawn Hearse.....when the Starta shut me down.......I can't even build .....a Fake Hearse.....for $300!!!!!! lol
The Steel wheels for my Horse Drawn Hearse cost me over $400.....not to mention everything else, that I have for it.
Building a Horse Drawn Hearse ( Properly .....so that it looks really really good and it has quality materials in it......and REAL Steel wheels.....Plexi Glass windows / Plexi Glass is Expensive now......due to the Oil prices....and an Infinity window in it! ) is not a Cheap project......what with TIME and Materials.....it is a Costly project to Build.
So........The REAL Hearse.......was a Steal......whether it runs or not.
I am of course, HOPING for the Best, and I always like to think.... that a guy is True to his word.......but.....on the other hand, that Honesty does seem to be a thing of the past.
The reality is......I just bought a $300 vehicle. 
I really can't expect it to come with a Warranty, or with out a few issues or with many many many many many many issues. LOL
It came to me for a reason?.......and I am thinking......that the Halloween spirits are wanting me.......to put some more Smiles and Memories into every little kids head......that happens to see her this up coming Halloween.
I really think, that it is people.... just like us HERE......that have a Responsibility and "a Calling" as it might be .......to make sure......that the Tradition of Halloween, is being passed down to the next generation, as was done for us, by the ones before us.
As I have mentioned before.....my Wife is Asian.....( Born here and raised here, yet....she is in Denial of being Asian...till you actually see her Drive....."Settle down there, Snow Flakes" .......that was just a Joke! LOL ) and what with so many different cultures coming into our countries on a yearly basis.......Our Traditions are slowly....... losing their Meaning and that "FEEL" for all the little kids now.
Its up to us.......Halloween Nuts.......that have to carry the Torch ......and give the little kids and their patents.....the same Memories or better memories... that we all had and still have, of our own Halloween experiences.
Getting back to the Topic of......Does she Run?
Hell.......I haven't even lifted the Hood......to even see......IF....there is a Motor in there! LOL
I'm just hoping for the Best.
Worst case scenario.......is.....That I will Tow here to our Place for Halloween.
Best thing that has come of this is.......I can Sell all of my Parts for my Horse Drawn Hearse.......and put that money into Disinfectant and Seat Covers! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

My first instinct was going to be to tell you to leave her AS IS. Because her old, vintage-y vibe is what’s so great about her IMO. 

However, after thinking about it, and knowing how rust is like a “cancer” to a car.....maybe that’s something you should fix to preserve her from further deteriorating. 

Other than that, yes, I would fumigate the interior if you ever plan on sitting inside of it (or letting others), and hopefully a good wash on the curtains, or a tea soak as you were thinking, will be all you need to freshen her up. Since it’s just a Halloween prop, I would go with the less is more approach, because any other details that you may want to add might just be lost on your audience.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Its just funny how a person that is in Love with Halloween, is buying stuff for the Big Night....even though.....we are Full Blown into our Christmas Season.
> A few days ago, I bought something that I have been shopping around now....for the past 4 years....and as they say....All good things will come, to those who wait.
> TIMING is every thing in Life....No matter what it is......"TIMING" plays a crucial roll in everything.
> Meeting New friends......Finding that New Job, Finding your Dream Home or that New apartment.......Finding that long lost Sock.....or.....Finally finding and actually BUYING your 1977 Cadillac Hearse.
> Yup......I finally not only found my Hearse.....but.....by waiting and waiting and waiting......I got it.....for much Less.....than building my Horse Drawn Hearse.....would have ever cost me.
> My Steel wagon wheels for my Horse Drawn Hearse......cost me more......than my entire "Real Life" Old Hearse ever did.
> Just by chance and just by a fluke.....I was in the right place at the right time.......and am now......the SPOOKED and CREEPED out owner, of my own Hearse......at an unbelievable Price.
> So.....do you want to hear......what I picked it up for?
> Are you sitting down?
> Before you call BS on it.......let me say......That Swear on my Sons Head......that I only paid.....$300 for it!!!
> Yup......I just wish, that I was as lucky with the Lottery Tickets that we continually buy.
> I bought it on December the 10th......and got her Towed home, or to her present resting space.....just last night.
> I have to be totally Honest with you and just say.......that......She CREEPS me F#@KING OUT!!!
> I hope that she has the same effect, on all of the Little Trick or Treaters and their Parents that come on by, in 10 months from now.
> I found her on our Local Craigslist...and after much go back and forth and back and forth on her....and then, finally just giving up on her.......I gave it one final last try.......and .....I ended up Buying her.
> I'll post more pictures as I get more into doing stuff with her....but for now......our weather is terrible......and she can wait for the next few weeks or more......until Christmas and New Years is all said and done.....and then.....I will start to make her "MINE".
> In the time being......I think that I will be selling off, everything that I have collected to build my Horse Drawn Hearse with......I have it all.....Wheels....Numerous Swivel Bases......Coach Lights.....Plexi......Ply......but.....the REAL Thing......is the way to go, for me at least.
> Here are a few pictures of her......where I found her....and her Coming Home.....on the Tow Truck.
> If I had to......I could sell her Cadillac Wire Wheels ( Not Hub Caps! ) for more than $300!
> Have a look and see what you think?
> View attachment 579137
> View attachment 579139
> View attachment 579141
> View attachment 579143



Looks great! I can see Herman and Lily Munster pulling up in it LOL. And yes, timing is everything. Congrats on a long waited for purchase. If you plan to keep her a while and you work on cars, I would definitely work on the rust. If the curtains are old, be careful how you wash them as they may just fall apart. Might want to try to lay the material out and make a pattern so you can duplicate it if you need to. Curious if you get her running with a charged battery. Any idea what movies she was in?

If you can figure out a way to add some green lighting or such inside of her I think that would add a creepy glow. Other than that I'd say try to keep her as close to vintage 1977 as you can. The age and styling of it add so much to a creepy atmosphere (although sure the street people affects are even creepier).

Different cultures definitely have a strong influence in how people view halloween things. I was in a Ross store a few years back and they had just started putting out some of their halloween. The one sales clerk I stopped to ask about an item was totally creeped out by even handling anything halloween. She didn't even like walking past it. At first I thought she was kidding but realized she wasn't. Think she said she came from eastern Europe somewhere and you just don't mess with the spirits. We also had really nice Indian neighbors who the wife and daughter really don't like anything about the dead or spirits. I forgot what I showed the daughter but it was a photo of something and she looked at it and said it looked evil. The adults all kind of looked at each other because none of us had apparently thought that. I honestly don't like terrifying people who have strong beliefs like this. I give my Indian neighbor's girl, who I've watched grow up, something every year for halloween but keep it more pumpkins and cats so that she can find some way to enjoy it and dress up and have fun. Halloween means alot of different things to everyone depending on how they celebrated it as a kid I think.

I once road in a hearse for halloween. My crazy boss, who was kind of well off, decided to rent a hearse for halloween night, and load his coffin (real one he bought at some auction I think) into it. He invited a group of us to ride along in it while he layed out inside the open coffin and had the driver go all around Rush Street in Chicago (lots of bars) and we would all hop out at a designated bar and stop in for a drink and kind of bar hop like that. Definitely got everyone's attention. I think he had a halloween party back at his place but honestly the only thing I could remember was the hearse ride.

Any chance you're going to splurge for custom license plates? If so any idea what they might say?


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

I do agree with you, when it comes to some people....not being able to relate to the "FUN" side of Halloween.
Having said that though......I am getting a little tired of all of us, always having to consider the "TENDER FEELINGS" all of the Snow Flakes that we now have in our Society.
Its gotten to the point of being absolutely ridiculous.
When "OUR" Merry Christmas ....becomes "THEIR" Happy Holidays.....well.....F#@K that stuff....its got to Stop!
At the same time, I do not want to SCARE the Hell out of anyone.....with GORE and BLOOD and Dismembered Bodies and Body parts on display.
That kind of Haunt should be set aside for the Adults or Older Kids......that would visit an Adult oriented Haunt.
When doing a Home Haunt for the Neighbourhood or for the Community......it has to be some what subdued and watered down ( From what we would ALL LOVE TO DO ) ....and done....with all the Little Kids in mind.
Our Haunt has NO Blood or Guts or Gore.....and we just focus on a Grave Yard scene.....There is nothing Spookier than a DARK scary looking Grave Yard...with lots of ( Hand Made ) Head Stones and Tomb Stones......combined with lots of Full Size Coffins and Skeletons.....I am sure, that this is Scary enough for the Little ones and the Parents all Love it as well.
The Gore Stuff....The Hangings and the Blood and the Dismemberment.....is not for the little kids....I'd LOVE to do some of that stuff.....but....you just can't, when little Trick or Treaters are involved.
Our Hearse......will not be a Gorey thing.....it will be more of a Scary thing.....who isn't CREEPED OUT by a Hearse?
It Scares the Hell out of "ME"........and CREEPS "ME" OUT.....BIG TIME!!!
I can't tell you how many times, that I have WASHED MY HANDS......after just Touching the thing! LOL
True Story!!!!
It Frigging CREEPS ME OUT!!!!
If the Curtains Fall apart when I wash them......I think.....that it will just ADD to her Look.
I opened up the back door yesterday......and there was Green MOSS.....growing on the inside of the Door.
Yes......I will get rid of that......the inside.....actually looks OK for the most part.
I took her Battery out.....and have it on a Trickle Charger....The Battery is the ONLY ....New thing on her.
I stood back......and Sprayed her Interior with Disinfectant.....and then closed up her Doors.....and I will repeat that process..every time that I go down to work on her.
Its only December.......so ....from now...till October.....she will just get Better and Better, to tell you the Truth.....she couldn't get much WORSE! lol
Yes......I am way ahead of you on the GREEN GLOW coming out of her.......That is the First thing....that came to mind, when I was looking for a Hearse.
I am wondering.....how to get 120 power into her, so that I can run a Fog Machine....the Green Glow could be run and will be run from a 12 Volt battery in her.....but....Not to sure......if I could do the same ...with a Fog Machine?.....Some how....I don't think so.
I am wanting to have the Munsters Theme Song playing out of her......BUT.....Will any of the Trick or Treaters even KNOW......who the heck the Munsters are.....or what that Music is......that is Playing?
What a Great Show the Munsters was......Man.....we are sounding Old.....when we say things like.....they just don't make Shows....like that ....any more!
But.....it is True!
So....we might have to go with the Theme song from Friday the 13th instead......that one.....they might know, that much better.
I am soooooooo Tempted to WASH her.......she looks soooooooo BAD......all covered in Twigs and Leaves and she has Green Tree Slime....running down her Fenders and down her Side.......BUT.....Washing her.....kind of defeats the "LOOK".
She has that Natural Patina to her right now........and I should keep her just the way that she is.......BUT.....I am a CLEAN......"SHOW and SHINE" type of guy....and it is Killing me.....not...to WASH her!
If.....I was artistic with Art or with Painting.....I'd wash her in a Heart Beat.....and just Paint on the Gloom and the Slime and the Patina.......Liek I say.....it is only December.......she has another 10 LONG Months.......to get even more stuff on her....if....I let her do that.
I have two voices in my head.....( Yes.....Only Two......the other 10 wanted nothing to do with me and left ) telling me to do two different things.
I am definitely leaning more towards WASHING her.......that way.......I can Protect her.......by repainting her or repainting certain parts of her......and helping to preserve her...........with some wax or Polish .....where as now......I am thinking......that by not washing off all that Stuff.......I am doing more Harm than good?
She is going to CREEP people out regardless of her being Washed or her being covered in Slime.
What do you Haunters think?
Do I WASH her?
Or.....Do I leave her alone......and may be......once our warmer weather comes.....I can just Clear Coat her....to at least help Seal in all of that Grime and Slime?
Lets take her in Stages and just see....where we get to with her.
IF.....she Runs and Drives .....then Hell Yes........I am going to get her some Custom Plates for her.
There are so many Good Names.......that we could use for her......Lets here some of your ideas for her?
We are big Harley Davison people.....and we of course.....have a Ford F150 Harley Davidson Edition 4 Door Truck....and our Plate says.....4 DR HOG.
So for our Hearse......there are many many names to pick from.
Would love to get some Ideas from all of you Haunters.
Some of these have been used on other Hearse's but.....names like "Last Ride" or "Dead Sled" or "URNEXT" etc.....come to mind.
I still have not told my wife, that I have bought a Hearse.
I am sure, that once I tell her.....she will come up with all kinds of Names......for "ME".....and with any luck.....I will be able to use one of those! LOL


----------



## RCIAG

I would love to own an old hearse but I'm pretty sure my husband would be all kinds of nope about it.

But I do wonder if it were one of these if he wouldn't mind as much:










Or maybe the Harold & Maude hearse:










Oooo even better, a Maserati hearse!










I love my new Outback but I would very seriously & un-ironically drive a hearse daily. Of course it would have to be in tip-top mechanical shape for that but I wouldn't mind in the least if my daily driving car were a hearse.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

With all do respect, a Hearse has to LOOK like a Hearse.....that is the FUN part of owning one.
It is such a real shame, to Butcher up any of the Classics in order to just make a Hearse.
The Corvette and the Jag would look so much better in their original form.
A Hearse......has to actually look like "Working" Hearse......BIG to MASSIVE in size......and just plain.....Scary to look at.hther it b
Whether it be a Corvette or a Jag or a Cooper S or a VW Bug.......with Landau Bars screwed to their sides......does not make it a Hearse.
If you don't get Shivers of Fright from just looking at a Hearse.....then...it is just not a Hearse.
Mind you, if you looked at the price Tag on the Vette or the Jag while being asked to Pay for it.....you just might get those Shivers, but for an entirely different reason.


----------



## Lord_kobel

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> When "OUR" Merry Christmas ....becomes "THEIR" Happy Holidays.....well.....F#@K that stuff....its got to Stop!


Indeed! Who are they to come along and change our festival? It's always been Saturnalia and it always will be. Bloody christians.... Joking aside, this is a site dedicated to a festival which was originally pagan before being co-opted by christians, so it's a bit rich to get techy about others doing the same.


----------



## Lord_kobel

RCIAG said:


> Oooo even better, a Maserati hearse!


That's just asking to be turned into a 1960s Batmobile...


----------



## RCIAG

I'm sure plenty would be horrified at the price tag for a Maserati period, $100,000+ & then to "ruin it" by turning it into a hearse would just put some over the edge. I could hear some car aficionados screaming about the travesty of a Maserati hearse

Here's the inside, it's too good for a dead body:









Apparently this is from an Italian company that specializes in this stuff:
http://www.ellenafuneralcar.com/azienda.asp

They do Mercedes too:
http://www.ellenafuneralcar.com/nuovo.asp

Myra, I love your enthusiasm but your posts make my eyeballs & head hurt sometimes!! I have to read them in small increments just to get through them sometimes. 

But you know what? I KNOW those are your posts & I KNOW that's how you post so I can deal with it now, so it's like it's your trademark, posting with all the weird looking breaks & periods, so CARRY ON!!

I hear ya on the scary thing. I was just saying that I would probably never have a "real" hearse but, if iever did, if it were a tad sportier & less "hearse-y" looking it might pass muster with my husband.

But honestly, I know I'll never own a hearse. There are too many other vehicles I'd rather have & need than a hearse, but boy it would still be cool to fall into one like you did (metaphorically speaking).

I'd rather just have a 1978 Corvette Stingray unaltered, red on red, in "cherry" condition than a hearse. THAT is really my dream car.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Hey......I'm sure that no one is forcing you to Read, anything that you are not interested in reading?
"STYLE" is what Life is all about.
Leaving a Lasting impression or memory due to ones "OWN" STYLE......is what makes one another vastly different from the next.
The STYLE can come in many forms, whether it be how one express's themselves via a Pen, or by a Microphone on Stage, or via their STYLE of Fashion that they might gravitate towards.....or ones own Hair STYLE.....or the manner in which they speak.
Did you happen to know?, that both Ernest Hemingway and William Shakespeare were both criticized for their Writing Styles, and how they put their words and pen to Print?
I am sure, that you aware of that, being that you are a Literary genius ...due to you being a Rhode Scholar with a Love for Halloween. lol
STYLE.....is what makes you remember someone, as you have already admitted to knowing my own Writing Style and the way.....that I CHOOSE, to express myself.
Music as with writing, can be just as subjective.
Who would have ever guessed, that a sound as ridiculous as "Rap", would one day be considered to actually be a form of music?
So there Rodger, If you don't like something, for one reason or another, just don't Listen to it, or Read it......that seems to be a pretty simple solution, as opposed to expressing your own rather rude views of another persons writing style.
I seem to be in some pretty good company, when ever Hemingway and Shakespeare were both told....exactly the same thing.....and believe me.....I am definitely no Hemingway or a Shakespeare.
I'm just an ordinary guy, with a Love for Halloween.
On the topic of cars. I have other vehicles including a Vette ( I have to ask you "WHY" a 1978 'vette.....what the appeal with that , for you?
I would have said the same thing, a while back.....in regards to never ever owning a Hearse, and I certainly don't NEED to own a Hearse ( But.....I will definitely be NEEDING to use one.....in order to cart me away to my Grave lol ).....I only got it, due to it just coming to Me, with a No Brainer "Price Tag".
Like I was saying.....my Steel Wheels that I bought for my "Fake" Horse Drawn Hearse, Cost me MORE.....than my Entire REAL Hearse did. 
Every Haunter should have a Hearse in their collection of Halloween decorations and props, if possible.
The FUN part of Halloween and our Haunts, is not so much Halloween itself.....it is the "HUNT" for the things that we need for our Haunts.
I was just as excited finding Old weathered "FREE" fence boards for my Coffins, as I was in finally finding my Old CREEPY looking Hearse for a once in a life time price of only $300.
Its the HUNT.....that makes anything, that much more Fun and rewarding.
If your Dream car is a 1978 'vette.....then.....just keep looking for one, and sooner or Later.....she will come along.
A '78 'vette, has not yet attained that "Out of Reach" collector status that a '63 Split Window 'vette has......so your Dream car, is still alive and very doable.
Keep looking and searching for it, while developing your OWN STYLE and your own Personal Trade Mark, in which to irritate other people with. lol
I sure do HOPE, that reading this has not hurt your eyes or your head to much.
I know how it must feel......I feel exactly the same way, when ever I hear Rap or that Heavy Metal sound....that sound, that they try to call Music.
Thanks for comparing me to Ernest Hemingway and William Shakespeare , in the way that the 3 of us compose, in a Style......that makes others take notice.
"STYLE"......Good or Bad.....is what people remember.
Sorry.....I got to go......I just got my new Boy George CD in the mail today! lol
Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## RCIAG

Fact:
As soon as I see your name in a thread I go right to your posts Myra! I look forward to your posts dear, you always have something great to say & you never disappoint! 

As for the 78 Vette, I just love the lines of the Corvette it doesn't have to be that particular year, just as long as it's anywhere between 1968-1982, I like the look of those Vettes. Not that the earlier ones are amazing too, but I just don't like the design of the ones after 1982. 

I LOVE BOY GEORGE TOO!! He's one of the more underrated vocalists out there.People got so lost in the visuals with him, but if you just listen to Culture Club or anything he does, you'll find he's got a great soulful voice. I wish more people knew this & maybe now they do!!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Thanks for the kind words RCIAG, I appreciate the fact, that we have a Love for some of the same things.
Whether that be Halloween, or Corvettes, or the under appreciated musicians and vocalists, that people just blow off, without ever really listening to their Talents or their Sound.
We are getting a little off Topic here ( After all, this is a "Halloween Forum" lol ) , but bear with me for a second here, as I think....that Music and the various performers, and Cars / Truck / Bikes and even Halloween, are all inter connected by their own unique "Styles", and how we all happen to be attracted to a certain "LOOK" or "SOUND".
When it comes to Vehicles....who doesn't Love? or at least recognize the Unique "SOUND" of a Harley....with its Unique "Potatoe Potatoe Potatoe" Deep rumbling SOUND.
That same Unique "SOUND", is what Music is all about, as we all lean towards the "SOUND" that appeals to our own Ears and to our own Tastes.
For me, it is that Unique Sound, and words of the Beach Boys.....Their "SOUND" is UNIQUE and when you hear the first few chords of any song....you Immediately know.....who it is.
Everyone might not LOVE their music or their Sound, but.....it is Unique, and it "Stands Out" from the rest, just as the sound of a Harley does.
The same can be said for the "LOOKS" of and the "STLYE" and the Lines of either a Corvette or of a Pamela Anderson. lol
They both, have that UNIQUE LOOK and STYLE.....that makes people take a Second Look, for what ever reason.
Well, the same applies to how we all have different Tastes, in what we like about a certain Halloween Look and a certain Halloween STYLE.
Some like GORE or some like a more subdued LOOK, some like SHOCK and SURPRISE....where as some just like to hand out Candy while just having a Traditional Carved Pumpkin sitting by their front door.
For me......Halloween is all about Spooky dimly lit Grave Yards and Coffins......Coffins galore...every where.
Now with my newly purchased Old Hearse......I have the "LOOK", that I have been searching for, for so very long.
LOOKS and STYLE, are all subjective to who ever might be doing the looking, or the "Hearing" at the time.
I agree with your tastes on Corvettes, some what. lol
Anything prior ( the C1s and the C2s and the C3s ) to the C4 Corvette ( 1984 - 1996 ) , are all gorgeous and very very collectable.
The Newer C5 and up Corvette will all have Curb side appeal, as they graciously age through out the years.
The C4 Corvette's are just Ugly and CHEAP looking....but ....hey.....When I was a Teenager growing up, we all thought that the Older Vette's the '54s up to the '61's were ALL Ugly and Cheap looking.
You could have bought a Beater '58 Corvette back then for $800 MAX! lol
Now.....you would be Lucky to find that SAME '58 Corvette for under $100,000.
So who knows, may be one day......in the Future.....the C4 Corvette will be just as sought after?
How does any of this, have anything to do with Halloween?
Well......I guess my point is ......that "everything" in Life.... is all about "STYLE", and that certain "LOOK", or that certain "SOUND", that each of us happens to be drawn to.
Fashion, or ones own Fashion sense of Fashion , or the lack of it.... lol.......is why......we all never ever dress exactly like the person next door to us does.
That is why, Halloween...... is sooooo much more creative than Christmas could ever be.
Christmas for the most part, is really pretty limited as to what you can do, Differently.
Where as with Halloween......we all have a Blank Canvas to work with.
You can do as little as you want ( and it still looks Great ) or you can go all out.....and people will appreciate your Scary Haunt, just as much as, just having the One carved pumpkin out, by your Front Door.
"STYLE" is what everything is all about.
I can tell that you ooze with your own "STYLE" RCIAG......and that I am preaching to the Choir.....on how to "Stand Out" from the rest.....and that is the FUN part of people being themselves.
Who cares what others Think......just as long as we are all having FUN.....being ourselves...while Pushing the Buttons of the others, that just don't get it. lol
Having said that......You are 100% correct about Boy George and his over looked Vocal Talent. Did you know that Boy George performed on that Star Studded Christmas Song back in 1984.....that was Loaded with every Rock Star that was at the Top of the Charts back then.....They had everyone performing in that Song......Bono, Paul McCartney, Sting, George Michaels, Elton John, Eric Clapton, Simon Lebon, Phil Collins, Paul Simon,Bruce Springsteen, Cindy Lauper, the Great voice of Steve Perry of Journey etc......the song was just Star Studded.....and it was "Boy Georges Voice"......that Stole the Show....along with George Michaels of Wham......The song was called " Do they know it's Christmas?".......Google it..... and have a Listen to it......in order to either Refresh your memory or to just listen to it for the very first time.
So YES.......some times..... people can Judge someone, on their certain LOOK or on their certain STYLE......before..... ever..... really giving the person a chance, to prove their first impression, wrong.
Halloween is no different when it comes to that certain LOOK or that certain STYLE.
Thats the FUN part of us all Loving Halloween......we can all just be Ourselves, with our own Styles and Looks.
Merry Christmas to everyone and Wish everyone a very very Happy and FUN 2019
Myra Mains


----------



## Mapleton Manor

Was on my way to Cheyenne WY a little over a week ago and stopped at a flying J truck stop. They had a gift shop and I saw both of these. 3 days later on my way home I stopped and picked these up. They wife and I love wine and they are perfect.


----------



## RCIAG

I hate wine but I love that Frankenstein holder's giant mouth!

One thing that has changed my buying habits is this shutdown. Husband works for the Feds & while we're not destitute or living paycheck to paycheck, it makes one think "do I really need that right now" way more often than I used to. It's one reason I'm purging all kinds of stuff & being more mindful of what I do buy for Halloween & life in general. It's just stuff in the end & we're running outta room in our house so it's time.

I gotta say, it's honestly kinda freeing to walk into an At Home & know you're not buying anything. We just got a new one close to us so on Saturday we went to check it out. Of course, they're in spring/summer mode now so it wasn't hard to skip buying stuff because there really wasn't anything I needed or wanted. I do need some new lamp shades & a floor lamp but they're not something that's an immediate need like food, gas, insurance, etc.

So please folks, purchase & post away so I can live vicariously for a while!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I feel ya RCIAG. I’ve been in that mindset for a couple of months now, usually due to all of the Halloween spending I do each year. I end up saying (or at least thinking it) after I realize what I purchased at the end of each season. But this year will be different. The shutdown doesn’t have anything to do with it, although you’re right. We never know what’s going to happen, and really DO I really need that? Haha. But I have other problems. I have reached my storage limit, and I just don’t have room for anything new. So unless I get selling on EBay, it will be interesting to see what this year brings and if it will break me. 

My guess is yes though, something will break me. Grandinroad usually does


----------



## RCIAG

My biggest spending place is Dollar Tree!! And since it's all a dollar I buy waaaay too much & then come this time of year when I purging I'm all "Why did I buy 10 boxes of candy canes & these spider things?!?"


----------



## CH31

I've finally given in and started investing in proper storage for everything. My Tetris skills just aren't cutting it this year ? no where near as fun to buy as a few skellies but hopefully it makes a bit of extra space for next yrs finds.


----------



## Tasty Brains

I decided to have a look at actual store mannequin prices online, and visited Wal-Mart online first. I was looking for a male or female adult figure when I stumbled onto these four child-sized, pose-able figures. They arrived quite quickly, and I'm going to dress them up as my own trick-r-treaters to greet the ones arriving at the house. Ideally, I want them to have that creepy vibe like those old black-and-white photos from early Halloweens. This year, I'm going to have them in old-fashioned looking clothes with children's animal masks on. They have sturdy steel bases, but I think I'll need to add sandbags at their feet to keep them standing I get decent winds through the yard at times.


----------



## krnlmustrd

I found some great things at Goodwill this month:


----------



## Tasty Brains

I ordered two of those flame effect light bulbs. They get high review ratings, and can't wait to see how they look in place of my outdoor porch light.


----------



## Rigormortor

Surprised to see any leftovers but this is a nice candle


----------



## doto

Purchased a Tsezhaar Distortions MOTM off Ebay.


----------



## Tasty Brains

Hey doto. New here, but just wanted to say how much I love your signature.


----------



## NOWHINING

Okay. I am going to be jelly here for a minute. you all have neat items. ……… Okay, I am done. continue posting awesome stuff!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Hey Tasty Brains......Im loving your mannequins.
Just wondering, how much did you pay for them?
They look perfect for Halloween.


----------



## Tasty Brains

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Hey Tasty Brains......Im loving your mannequins.
> Just wondering, how much did you pay for them?
> They look perfect for Halloween.


Hey Myra Mains Haunters! My apologies for missing your question these past several days. The four figures ran me $250 and can be had here.. Yes, it was a hefty bill, but I look forward to years of dressing these figures up in all sorts of creepy ways. Here's three of them that I stood up in the first costumes I've tried for them. They will look better when it comes time to actually display them, of course. This was literally just so I could give a vague idea of what they might look like for 2019. I also have little shoes and accessories in mind. One might be carrying a small two-headed skeleton from Spirit Halloween, and another might be dragging a burlap sack with some headlike lump in it. Might have one with a weapon of some sort. Still just brainstorming at this point. Of course, there's the fourth, tallest one I haven't costumed yet, and I have other animal masks to play around with. These are also unposed, but they do allow for some range of motion. One caveat is that they are not plastic or resin or whatever is typically used. They have a foamy feel with a fabric covering. I'm not sure how they'll hold up over successive years of outside service, especially as humid and rainy as it usually is down here around late October. This is one of those cases where the gradual wear of the features might make them look even creepier, though. 

Just ordered some sandbags to help secure them from wind, and some fake barbed wire for another idea I have involving gruesome heads on posts. I dunno about that idea, though. I'm trying for more creepy/spooky, less bloody/gory as I learn haunt basics. .


----------



## halloween71

Etsy micheal Myers knife ❤&#55356;&#57219;


----------



## CarterTarterSauce

I loved her so much, I had to have her....now to build her into a theme!


----------



## halloween71

Got this in from Etsy from cemetery haunts under 80 and free ship.


----------



## Tasty Brains

I really want this hanging ghost. I bet he'd look super-creepy waving in a breeze, and I usually get decent breezes through the yard. Plus, I've never seen one quite like this. That angry face on that bloated, ballooned-out head is creepy! But they want $25 for it, and I can tell it's pretty flimsy. Should i pull the trigger? Or wait and hope to see it cheaper somewhere else someday? I think there's only three left for sale...


----------



## RCIAG

A hard & fast rule for me is if you want it & can afford it now do not wait because when you want it later it won't be available.


----------



## doto

Tasty Brains said:


> I really want this hanging ghost. I bet he'd look super-creepy waving in a breeze, and I usually get decent breezes through the yard. Plus, I've never seen one quite like this. That angry face on that bloated, ballooned-out head is creepy! But they want $25 for it, and I can tell it's pretty flimsy. Should i pull the trigger? Or wait and hope to see it cheaper somewhere else someday? I think there's only three left for sale...


I think you would be able to make this yourself, and I think you could make a few for $25.00.


----------



## Tasty Brains

I went ahead and got the ghost AND a full size male mannequin that I'll be able to dress up in different costumes/masks every year, depending on the need/theme.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

RCIAG said:


> A hard & fast rule for me is if you want it & can afford it now do not wait because when you want it later it won't be available.


I agree....if something catches your eye, you are a lot better off just buying it, as opposed to procrastinating and regretting it later on.
Having said that, I never ever follow my own advice! lol
I am the worlds biggest Procrastinator! hahaha
True story.


----------



## halloween71

Got this mini beauty in today from cemetery haunts


----------



## Saki.Girl

some great finds everyone


----------



## 904Houston

Picked up this lovely guy recently at a convention. Pretty much the most awesome pick I have ever made!


----------



## Tasty Brains

904Houston said:


> Picked up this lovely guy recently at a convention. Pretty much the most awesome pick I have ever made!


Lovely! Very realistic looking. 



I just ordered some 8' X 100' black plastic sheeting for a carport idea I have in mind for next Halloween. If it works out, should be really cool. Going to try to turn it into a sort of tunnel leading up to a window with huge floating eyeballs in a window.


----------



## 904Houston

Tasty Brains said:


> Lovely! Very realistic looking.


Thank you! He is quite real, a teaching skeleton from around the 1930s.


----------



## Cephus404

doto said:


> I think you would be able to make this yourself, and I think you could make a few for $25.00.


That was my thought. I could make one a lot better than that for less than $25.


----------



## RCIAG

This is a repost from the Funko thread. Zulily has a crap ton of Funko on sale & I am very weak when it comes to these things now.

I got a bunch of NBC ones that I didn't have & few others.

First the non-Halloween one:
Jareth because we both love Bowie, this movie & character so much so I'm justifying this as a gift to my husband.










The keychains. I almost bought more of these because you can get them for less than $5 but I skipped a few.
Elvira, also a husband gift because he's got the big fat hots for her. I like her too but in a different way if ya know whutta mean!










Pennywise (Skaarsgard version). Saw the Curry version & I just don't dig it as much. 









Freddy Kruger










Snowman Jack 









Vampire Teddy & Undead Duck









Dr. Finkelstein









The Mayor & Barrel









Oogie Boogie with spider & dice









Shock









Lock


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo

I settled on a Freak Show theme this year. I just ordered an outdoor banner and sign with a few other things from Stumps. I'm trying to spread out my purchases over the year instead of trying to get it all done within the 8 weeks before Halloween. Has anyone dealt with Stumps before? How did you like them?


----------



## Kristin Carroll

I’m pretty happy about this $4 candelabra my friend grabbed for me at the thrift store today. I’m going to spray paint it black and use as part of my Jack the Ripper theme this year. I’m still on the hunt for an old, Victorian dress though. I keep perusing eBay but they’re really expensive and I’m going to cut it up and bloody it (stuffing neither a skeleton in it or making a dummy) so I don’t want to spend a lot.


----------



## Tasty Brains

Cephus404 said:


> That was my thought. I could make one a lot better than that for less than $25.


I wish I'd have taken y'all's advice. It was smaller than I'd expected, too. Definitely not worth it, although I still look forward to hanging him somewhere next Halloween.


----------



## Tasty Brains

I bought some splat balls and Flarp noise putty at my Neighborhood Market store earlier this evening. Should make nice hand-outs come that glorious night in October. They were only a dollar each.


----------



## scarenoob

I have been keeping my eyes on this for months. Prices from $86.99 to $125. Last week someone posted it for $63.02 (59.03+3.99). I quickly grabbed it as soon I saw it.


















Went outside (20F) as soon I got the package. Big sized fan (2.5A) powering it up. A lot better than my Christmas version (also from BZB Goods).


----------



## RCIAG

Love that inflatable & I don't think I've ever seen one like it!

I just ordered 3 more NBC Funko Pez on Amazon, Sally, Oogie, Vampire Teddy & Pumpkin King Jack. I may switch to collecting the Funko Pez instead of the figures because 1)they're smaller so easier to store & display & 2)they're cheaper.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I ordered these from Grandinroad a few weeks back when they were offering 20% off + free shipping. They won't be delivered until July. I am sure I will forget about them and be pleasantly surprised by their arrival in the heat of the summer! LOL


----------



## Tasty Brains

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I ordered these from Grandinroad a few weeks back when they were offering 20% off + free shipping. They won't be delivered until July. I am sure I will forget about them and be pleasantly surprised by their arrival in the heat of the summer! LOL
> View attachment 581437


Those are great! Not familiar with the franchise (Grandinroad), but might have to peek in and see what they have.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Oh, you are in for a treat then! Hold on to your wallet!


----------



## Gweede

Whatwouldmariedo said:


> I settled on a Freak Show theme this year. I just ordered an outdoor banner and sign with a few other things from Stumps. I'm trying to spread out my purchases over the year instead of trying to get it all done within the 8 weeks before Halloween. Has anyone dealt with Stumps before? How did you like them?


Those are awesome! I hope you are happy with them.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Backed a Kickstarter project yesterday, love this guy's work, he is producing Halloween Royals playing cards. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rucusstudio/the-halloween-royals-illustrated-playing-cards


----------



## halloween71

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I ordered these from Grandinroad a few weeks back when they were offering 20% off + free shipping. They won't be delivered until July. I am sure I will forget about them and be pleasantly surprised by their arrival in the heat of the summer! LOL
> View attachment 581437


I dont remember those from last year...very cool.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Picked these up for $1.00 at a yard sale yesterday. No idea what I'll do with them but you can never have too many bones. Still have the Michael's tags on them showing price of $3.99 each.


----------



## PanchoG

Grabbed a bunch of Halloween short story collections from Amazon. No super specials, but still good prices! Plus when it's been 4+ months without some Halloween fun, you need to scratch the itch!


----------



## RCIAG

I got these Tovolo skull ice molds from Zulily. Haven't used them yet.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

RCIAG said:


> I got these Tovolo skull ice molds from Zulily. Haven't used them yet.


Those are so cool! Love them!


----------



## DeadSideshow

I got the Trick or Treat Studios Green Phantom and the Don Post Calendar Mad Doctor masks in the mail today


----------



## sneakykid

These two at a sale!


----------



## robin19871

I have been shopping crazy this year.. This weeks deliveries for 2020's Pirate themed display are a Squawkers and a Mermaid skeleton.. I will be hacking the parrot with J Mans circuit board tomorrow and the Skeleton Mermaid is from Oriental trading.. (Currently on sale for $49.00)












[ The alien skeleton is for this years UFO and alien themed display... Always thinking ahead...


----------



## RCIAG

For those that missed it last year or didn't want to pay full price, that mermaid skelly is on sale at Oriental Trading! $49.98!

https://www.orientaltrading.com/the...tr?keyword=mermaid+skeleton&directSearch=true


----------



## RCIAG

For those that missed it last year or didn't want to pay full price, that mermaid skelly is on sale at Oriental Trading! $49.98!

https://www.orientaltrading.com/the...tr?keyword=mermaid+skeleton&directSearch=true


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo

The mermaid skelly is totally worth it! Oriental Trading can be hit or miss, but this piece is definitely a hit!


----------



## RCIAG

I agree, it looks great just as is if you're not a crafty person or don't have the time. And it's pretty big too.

She got a lot of compliments & stares in my little pond last year. I didn't do anything to it but add a little hairband with hair (from Dollar Tree) & some cheap costume jewelry. I think I may add a bikini top this year.

If you're crafty it's a great base to work from too. Corpsing, painting, whatever, I can't rave about it enough!! I only wish I needed more than one but alas, my little pond only has room for The Creature from the Black Lagoon & the mermaid. 

I need to give her a name that's not Ariel.


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo

I would like to give her some hair as well, but I keep going back and forth. I'll probably wait until the last minute when she's up and surrounded by everything else. Then I'll know if it's needed or not. 

And I agree....you cannot name her Ariel. lol


----------



## RCIAG

I'm thinking names of a Golden Girls type name. 

My great-grandmother was Maude & she had friends with equally Golden Girls-esque names like Blanche, Lois, Etta, Cornelia, Gladys, Bessie, Frances, etc.Those classic, turn-of-the-century type names that I actually like compared to some of the current weird or trendy celeb baby names.


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo

Not gonna lie, I am probably going to steal that idea. An old school name would fit perfectly with my vintage freakshow theme.


----------



## Tasty Brains

Tasty Brains said:


> I decided to have a look at actual store mannequin prices online, and visited Wal-Mart online first. I was looking for a male or female adult figure when I stumbled onto these four child-sized, pose-able figures. They arrived quite quickly, and I'm going to dress them up as my own trick-r-treaters to greet the ones arriving at the house. Ideally, I want them to have that creepy vibe like those old black-and-white photos from early Halloweens. This year, I'm going to have them in old-fashioned looking clothes with children's animal masks on. They have sturdy steel bases, but I think I'll need to add sandbags at their feet to keep them standing I get decent winds through the yard at times.


So, I mentioned this idea for my own set of trick 'r treaters for Halloween 2019 a bit back. Well, just in the past week I've seen ads for the new version of Stephen King's *Pet Sematary* (2019) with creepy masked kids and then got an email from Frightprops with their new items for Halloween 2019 with several creepy little trick 'r treaters they've created. You can check those out here if you scroll down about 2/3's the way down the page. Very cool, and undoubtedly better than what mine will turn out like; but way way out of my price range. Still, cool to see that I seem to have my finger on the horror pulse.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

RCIAG said:


> I need to give her a name that's not Ariel.


How about Scariel?


----------



## RCIAG

Famous Pumpkin said:


> How about Scariel?


I'm thinking she's more an Irene for some reason.


----------



## lawrie

I managed to spend £1.50 on about 40 pages from an 1811 book on animals. The complete book sells for hundreds, so quite pleased to get some of the prints which are from woodcarvings.

Here are the Bats!

I am going to frame them.


----------



## Kdestra

Technically not Halloween but I adore Crescent ? Moons. Found these at Home Goods. They are terra-cotta & made in Italy. I bought the largest size. There’s also medium & small


----------



## Kdestra

lawrie said:


> I managed to spend £1.50 on about 40 pages from an 1811 book on animals. The complete book sells for hundreds, so quite pleased to get some of the prints which are from woodcarvings.
> 
> Here are the Bats!
> 
> I am going to frame them.


Omg! That’s a huge score!!! Congratulations


----------



## scarybella

I have got a problem, I hope that once I come out of my lighting closet I will feel like a weight has been lifted from my shoulders lol

Lighting, I love getting hold of any old lights that have that Halloween look to them. I think I got all these for around £5-10. The little boots were £2 and are going to turn into Witches boots. The clock will for a basis for a grandfather clock I'm going to build. That was also £5. I have snagged so much free stuff over the years for Halloween, so consider myself very lucky.


----------



## scarybella

I also recently managed to get 5 of these for free


----------



## Kristin Carroll

I went to an estate sale at a funeral home on the south side of Chicago and bought these 3 items. The top hat was worn by the funeral conductor in the late 1800's. I'm so happy with this haul I could cry.


----------



## krnlmustrd

I hear a lot that people rarely find Halloween stuff at Goodwill, but I find interesting things year round. This was from this past month's haul:


----------



## Kdestra

Beautiful Huge Gothic Candelabra at Flea Market last weekend for $35. 
I’m still in shock


----------



## RCIAG

Just got this for 19% off on Retro A Go Go. It was in the Scratch & Scuff section so it was already discounted.


----------



## icemanfred

Courtship in sleepy hollow statue . It's been repainted. But I am happy with it.


----------



## Meadow

Thought for my front porch this was a decent price:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H5MVBF2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1SE5H4F4WUQ7Z&psc=1


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Whatwouldmariedo said:


> I settled on a Freak Show theme this year. I just ordered an outdoor banner and sign with a few other things from Stumps. I'm trying to spread out my purchases over the year instead of trying to get it all done within the 8 weeks before Halloween. Has anyone dealt with Stumps before? How did you like them?



Assume you got your Stumps circus items. How did you like what you ordered? I was tempted to order their bearded lady etc. signs before for my carnival theme which is somewhere down the road. Been focused on other things though and never got around to it. Love to see actual photos of yours. I have I think ordered one custom banner sign from them, usually just go through Shindigz, sister site, but sometimes they do have different customizable items. Always been happy with the banners. 

And hear you about spreading out halloween purchases. At one time I only shopped around October time frame but then felt too rushed at times and also regretted missing out of somethings that were out earlier. After years of picking up things for my different themes, I'm pretty much set and just need to focus on the set up more or less now.


----------



## 128393

2 Pose and Stay Skeletons from Amazon. $100 Not a bad price for Amazon.

Looking to buy a Hasbro FurReal Friends Talking Parrot Squawkers McCaw and use it for my POTC display. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Has...i57j69i60l3.1143j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## McCall72

I got the Beistle Go Go Dancers that they recently repoped. Love that decoration!

https://www.vintagebeistle.com/vintage-halloween-jointed-gogo-dancers.aspx


----------



## 128393

Two Mcaws
Two Flags
two posters


----------



## RCIAG

My aunt had this horrible little thing as an Easter decoration. It's one of those toddler sized things that supposed to be hiding it's face in the corner. It scared the hell outta me when I walked into her house & saw it. When she said she was getting rid of it because its legs were going I KNEW I had to have it for Halloween.

I'm not sure what's scarier, the no-face look or the little mask. I may leave it with that mask or do something else, creep it up, bloody it up, I don't know yet but here it is for now.


----------



## 128393

I found these on the True Value web page for 9.99 each with free delivery to your local store.










Found the perfect lights for the Haunted mansion at Habitat for Humanity restore store.


----------



## Meadow

Love the white pumpkins!


----------



## demongod

My find at a local home salvage store that is going out of business. An 8 image X-Ray illuminator. Each portion can be turned on and off independently. Marked as $75 but everything was 75% off, so hard to pass up for under $20. The only problem is the size and weight. 42" high and 56" wide and weighs about 150lbs.


----------



## DandyBrit

Found a small plastic street bollard that can be adapted for a cannon barrel with a bit of work.


----------



## lucidhalloween

Sounds promising, DandyBrit!


----------



## Tasty Brains

I didn't plan on picking anymore things up, but I did a quick spree at Walmart.com this AM. Chief among the purchases was this 12 foot hanging "ghost bride":

I also picked up these 16 inch skeleton hands which I plan to attach to the ghost bride in place of the wimpy little hands she started out with. The second pic shows those:


----------



## Kdestra

Vintage Halloween score at the Flea Market. 
Vintage Halloween Blow Mold Pumpkin Jack-O-Lantern $10
Sweet little Halloween Noisemaker
$3


----------



## scarenoob

If you are interested in black light UV (10w / 20w) LED waterproof ip66 floodlights, I found a *eBay* seller listing them at 50% off. Might not last long. 
I bought 4x 10w.


----------



## dawnski

Okay, I have been in my own personal Halloween heaven these last couple weeks. There is a solitary Party City that is closing down near my house. They have been putting out their Halloween items at 70 to 90 percent off. Got a whole bunch of wall scene setters too! These photos are only half of what I've bought. Picked up a ton of costumes for my props too. I've been stopping in every couple days as they keep bringing more stuff out. I've spent around $250 but have picked up $1000 worth of merchandise. Woohoo!


----------



## dawnski

This is my skip year but I'm doing an 80s themed party for 2020. Got a whole bunch of giveaway items for the kids and 80s decor items too. Thought I was buying a lot. One day someone bought 3 shopping carts full of costumes. Today a guy in a huge white van had at least 100 bags of party merchandise. Got to imagine that some of these people are reselling at flea markets or something. Sorry, don't know why this photo ended up upside down.


----------



## printersdevil

Great haul Dawnski! I would love to find a bunch of scene setters or any witch or wizard of fortune teller stuff like that!


----------



## scarybella

great looking lights Haunted pirates 101. I love lights like these. I have collected so many different ones over the years for next to nothing or even free. Love yours

what did I get over the last few days.

A new smoke machine for £10 with the basic button remote

small lamp £1 for my haunted hotel scene








creepy doll £2 which I'm not going to paint and spooky up like my others








misc items £2 for them all








some FREE lights . These are going in my new haunted hotel area. There's another 2 ceiling ones like this, and 2 double wall lights that I still have to collect when they've been removed.








oh and about 6 nearly new fence panels. You can NEVER have enough wood


----------



## Tasty Brains

I sent for seven of these little foot-tall fellows. They're fully pose-able and glow-in-the-dark, and I intend on attaching them to black shish kabob skewers and pose them in a circle as if they are dancing round something (haven't figured out exactly what yet).


----------



## scarybella

manage to snag this multi t-light candle holder a couple of he holders are chipped but I'm happy with it for just £5. I'm not sure if I'm going to paint it or fill it with small PVC flicker candles yet. plus it's a nice height too.


----------



## Malicious

!


RCIAG said:


> My aunt had this horrible little thing as an Easter decoration. It's one of those toddler sized things that supposed to be hiding it's face in the corner. It scared the hell outta me when I walked into her house & saw it. When she said she was getting rid of it because its legs were going I KNEW I had to have it for Halloween.
> 
> I'm not sure what's scarier, the no-face look or the little mask. I may leave it with that mask or do something else, creep it up, bloody it up, I don't know yet but here it is for now.
> 
> 
> 
> My mom had one of those dressed like a little cowgirl ! I gave it to my moms sister, I agree they are creepy would be great for halloween! Could have used it when we did our asylum theme
Click to expand...


----------



## Midnora

It was my birthday recently so I went a little crazy buying myself some Halloween decorations. My husband and I are doing an alien theme this year so I bought these...









Alien egg salt and pepper shakers









A plush alien facehugger that we plan on tying to one of our dogs since we try to include them in our theme









This shower curtain I found on Amazon because we try to decorate every room our guests go into including the bathroom









And this crazy alien chamber. It makes an alarm sound, an alien screeching sound, and can be hooked up to a fog machine. I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## scarybella

Managed to find an old car exhaust analyser for £5 I'm going to take it apart and change in onto some sort of ghost finding device fur the ToTs to play with.

Then I found an old looking trinket box, ideal scene filler.


----------



## krnlmustrd

I found lots of fun stuff at the Goodwill this month!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Picked both of these up today from Craigslist for $40 each. Both were brand new in box! Can you believe it????


----------



## allears22

This isn't really my normal type of Halloween buy but I just likes it ?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I have decided to dedicate my glass front hutch in the living room to vintage items specifically reminiscent of Halloween/ToT-ing in the 1960's/70's. I bought these items to add to what I already had (and will continue to collect more over the next couple of months:


----------



## DarkSecret

What a clever idea! That treat bag brings back some memories! And that cookie cutter could be from the 50s. Can't wait to see what else you may find, keep us posted!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

DarkSecret said:


> What a clever idea! That treat bag brings back some memories! And that cookie cutter could be from the 50s. Can't wait to see what else you may find, keep us posted!


Thanks! That's EXACTLY the response I want from this - great memories! I also have the "Chilling Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House record, Legend of Sleepy Hollow Record, The Wednesday Witch book, Gus was a Friendly Ghost book, various molded maks, a Collegeville costume in box (my 1st ever ebay purchase YEARS ago). Oh, on the cookie cutter, yes it could very well be older than that but we or my grandmother had it when I was little so it counts! *LOL* Open to any other ideas too.


----------



## DarkSecret

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Thanks! That's EXACTLY the response I want from this - great memories! I also have the "Chilling Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House record, Legend of Sleepy Hollow Record, The Wednesday Witch book, Gus was a Friendly Ghost book, various molded maks, a Collegeville costume in box (my 1st ever ebay purchase YEARS ago). Oh, on the cookie cutter, yes it could very well be older than that but we or my grandmother had it when I was little so it counts! *LOL* Open to any other ideas too.


You know FP vinyl records are making a come-back, I recently saw some in a Target store. I am curious, what character is your Collegeville costume? I wish I had saved some of mine, or rather I wish my Mom hadn't thrown it out I remember a Cinderella one, I wore that in first grade. I think I will go over to ebay and see what they have.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

DarkSecret said:


> You know FP vinyl records are making a come-back, I recently saw some in a Target store. I am curious, what character is your Collegeville costume? I wish I had saved some of mine, or rather I wish my Mom hadn't thrown it out I remember a Cinderella one, I wore that in first grade. I think I will go over to ebay and see what they have.


Here is a photo of the cabinet with that costume in it:






Yes, my 15 year old daughter was into vinyl records for a while. She has her own turntable and everything.


----------



## Pablo0714

Well, it's been multiple purchases over the past week. It started with the 7' Animated Winter Dragon, added 2 gazebo frames (1 for cemetary entrance, 1 for mausoleum), cheesecloth for said mausoleum, 150 feet of black chain since cemetary will be expanded, three 3' skeletons that fell victim to the dragon. Two will be dressed in Halloween costumes (knight and princess warrior) and one will be naked.


----------



## DarkSecret

I just love this display, I would like to do something like it, but I am running out of room. I especially love the masks and that Collegeville costume!


----------



## Orgarob

Nice find! I found my xray on ebay for $50 - it's ridiculously heavy. I didn't even hang it. I had it on the ground as if it fell off the wall. I got a two smaller ones that are only two frames instead of 8 - which are much easier to display. Watch out for the light output on the 2x8. We put black paper around the transparencies to reduce the light.


----------



## Orgarob

Sweet Dreams came for me yesterday - This is one of the best made props I've seen in a while. I hope I can get the their newest one this year with the clown holding a caged child. So happy about this purchase!


----------



## HighPriestessIce




----------



## Famous Pumpkin

HighPriestessIce said:


> View attachment 584171
> 
> View attachment 584173
> 
> View attachment 584175


I LOVE these! Where did you find them?


----------



## HighPriestessIce

The owl lantern was on zulily and I got the pillow cases on aliexpress. They have such a vintage feel which I am a sucker for. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/YORIWOO-Happy-Halloween-Party-Witch-Pumpkin-Pillow-Case-Cushion-Cover-Sofa-Haloween-Decoration-For-Home-Birthday/33024449343.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.62394c4deVudSb


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

HighPriestessIce said:


> The owl lantern was on zulily and I got the pillow cases on aliexpress. They have such a vintage feel which I am a sucker for.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/YORIWOO-Happy-Halloween-Party-Witch-Pumpkin-Pillow-Case-Cushion-Cover-Sofa-Haloween-Decoration-For-Home-Birthday/33024449343.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.62394c4deVudSb


Me, too! I just discovered the Retro Halloween collection by Lantern Press. I will def be buying a few pieces of it before the big day this year: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=lantern+press+retro+halloween&i=garden&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## Hearthfire

HighPriestessIce said:


> View attachment 584171
> 
> View attachment 584173
> 
> View attachment 584175


Wow!!! Where did you find these beauties?


----------



## Hearthfire

I tried to order but having trouble getting it to accept my address


----------



## RCIAG

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I have decided to dedicate my glass front hutch in the living room to vintage items specifically reminiscent of Halloween/ToT-ing in the 1960's/70's. I bought these items to add to what I already had (and will continue to collect more over the next couple of months:


FTR, my great-grandmother had that cookie cutter (which means I have it along with a bunch more of her cookie cutters stored in a oyster tin) & it could be from the 40s at its oldest.


----------



## RCIAG

GAH! Doublepostjustignoreme.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

RCIAG said:


> FTR, my great-grandmother had that cookie cutter (which means I have it along with a bunch more of her cookie cutters stored in a oyster tin) & it could be from the 40s at its oldest.


Well you must dig it up then!  I found an 8" x 8" shadow box frame on Amazon that I will use to display it in with some kind on vintage Halloween print behind it.


----------



## RCIAG

Oh I have it & have used it & the others to make some cinnamon ornaments. 

Gran was a big Christmas cookie person (& baker in general), me notsomuch. I'm not really a cookie baker so they get used for that instead. I've got several Christmas ones, an angel, Santa with a pack on his back, a snowman, a star & several others. 

https://www.mccormick.com/recipes/other/cinnamon-ornaments


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

RCIAG said:


> Oh I have it & have used it & the others to make some cinnamon ornaments.
> 
> Gran was a big Christmas cookie person (& baker in general), me notsomuch. I'm not really a cookie baker so they get used for that instead. I've got several Christmas ones, an angel, Santa with a pack on his back, a snowman, a star & several others.
> 
> https://www.mccormick.com/recipes/other/cinnamon-ornaments


Those must make your house smell SOOOO god!


----------



## RCIAG

Surprisingly it doesn't really, unless you dry them in the oven then you get some scent but it's not heavy.


----------



## Illysium

Just got these on clearance from Joann:

https://www.joann.com/the-boneyard-raccoon-bones/15975568.html 

https://www.joann.com/makers-halloween-orange-pumpkin-with-design/15977432.html


----------



## Pablo0714

All my purchases are starting to come to my doorstep. Since a dragon needs something to vanquish, I've gotten 3 small skeletons who will fit that task.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought another pillowcase because it was too perfect.


----------



## yarter

If you have an At Home near you, go and check them out. Not only are halloween things being put out, their Lawn/Garden stuff is 50% off. They have some cool angel statues that range between 1' to 2' and can be creepy for any graveyard. Or carve their faces into skulls, etc. I grabbed 2 of them for a total of $70


----------



## Pablo0714




----------



## RCIAG

I just bought too many things at At Home already:


----------



## CJSimon

I found this at a flea market today. In a little bit of rough shape, but I think it can be salvaged. It should make for a great haunted dollhouse.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I ADORE that doll house!!



I just snagged a full size lightweight female mannequin with stand and realistic skin/face/real eyelashes for $35. She retails for at least $50 + shipping from all the sites I've searched, so not bad and I really like her and how light she is but still sturdy. Doesn't come close to the overall classic fiberglass ones in terms of style/unique character (I have one from the 80s and she's lovely with deep green glass eyes, some light cracking for creepy factor and a really realistic and interestingly human expression. But the new girl is pretty great too.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

There was a sale so I bought 6 more pillows.
























Edit: Also this bed set


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I bought the beheaded corpse hand puppet from Distortions... https://distortionsunlimited.com/store/new-2019/corpse-beheaded-prop The video sold me....


----------



## RCIAG

OK, thanks HighPriestesIce for that AliExpress link because I just found my new favourite shopping site!

I went nuts & bought those same pillowcases & bunch of other stuff. I know it won't be here tomorrow or even next week but I can wait. Plus it seems that if you want this stuff by Halloween you SHOULD order it now since some of it is coming from China.

Oh, FTR, my husband would NOT thank you but he doesn't know about it all so it doesn't count right?

I got 25 of these guys:









A Calcifer pin 









A Soot Sprite pin









A JOL purse









And these 2 pillowcases


----------



## HighPriestessIce

RCIAG said:


> OK, thanks HighPriestesIce for that AliExpress link because I just found my new favourite shopping site!
> 
> I went nuts & bought those same pillowcases & bunch of other stuff. I know it won't be here tomorrow or even next week but I can wait. Plus it seems that if you want this stuff by Halloween you SHOULD order it now since some of it is coming from China.
> 
> Oh, FTR, my husband would NOT thank you but he doesn't know about it all so it doesn't count right?
> 
> I got 25 of these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Calcifer pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Soot Sprite pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A JOL purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these 2 pillowcases


Aliexpress has some great halloween decor, I lost my mind when i saw the pillowcases.

That purse is fantastic!

Edit: I too, had a pin raid.


----------



## Bobbiejo

$22 dollars spent on a solid onyx sphere and brass stand. The ruler was included to show the size of the piece. I think the onyx sphere must weigh fifteen pounds.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Wow where did you find that? That’s an awesome find for that price! This may be my purge year but it won’t include my collection of crystal balls! ?


----------



## Kdestra

CJSimon said:


> I found this at a flea market today. In a little bit of rough shape, but I think it can be salvaged. It should make for a great haunted dollhouse.
> View attachment 712676
> View attachment 712677
> View attachment 712678
> View attachment 712679
> View attachment 712676
> View attachment 712677
> View attachment 712678
> View attachment 712679
> View attachment 712680


Welcome to the haunted Dollhouse addiction. Your house is lovely & you'll have a blast spooking it up.


----------



## Kdestra

Frankie's Girl said:


> I ADORE that doll house!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just snagged a full size lightweight female mannequin with stand and realistic skin/face/real eyelashes for $35. She retails for at least $50 + shipping from all the sites I've searched, so not bad and I really like her and how light she is but still sturdy. Doesn't come close to the overall classic fiberglass ones in terms of style/unique character (I have one from the 80s and she's lovely with deep green glass eyes, some light cracking for creepy factor and a really realistic and interestingly human expression. But the new girl is pretty great too.


Awww man, this makes me sad. I passed up a really cool mannequin at my flea & immediately regretted it. Because when I went back the vendor was gone. 
I'm really glad you bought yours. I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Kdestra said:


> Awww man, this makes me sad. I passed up a really cool mannequin at my flea & immediately regretted it. Because when I went back the vendor was gone.
> I'm really glad you bought yours. I can't wait to see pictures


I keep saying I am not buying anything new and need to start reducing the massive pile of stuff... and then I see things in a random browse and I just can't not buy them. 

I have a Serious Problem.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Wow where did you find that? That’s an awesome find for that price! This may be my purge year but it won’t include my collection of crystal balls! ?


The onyx sphere was $20 from HomeGoods. I found the brass stand for $2 at a Restore thrift store.


----------



## Illysium

More fall than Halloween, it's a start though:


----------



## Illysium

Really diggin this pillow from Macy's as well:

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...arch_2&tdp=cm_choiceId~z6846896~xcm_pos~zPos2


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Wow, Macy's? Awesome.


----------



## Tyrant

I scored this pouch from Society 6 (found using 'Halloween' under search) and this cat on eBay today.

Some background on the cat: It's an old Target model that isn't made anymore. My mother had to downsize her Halloween stuff some years ago and so she gave me hers, but ever since, she's facetiously said every Halloween season that she wants it back and had only given it to me to "borrow" (she didn't. I've got witnesses).

So I've made a point every year for about half a decade now to troll for a duplicate starting around this time of year well into the Christmas season and I was super thrilled to finally find one today!! So it's been purchased and my mother will get a pretty big surprise when we do our Halloween gift exchange (yes, we do those).


----------



## Bobbiejo

I can never pass up a unique or unusual crystal ball. This one arrives tomorrow from Amazon.


----------



## Meadow

Bobbiejo said:


> I can never pass up a unique or unusual crystal ball. This one arrives tomorrow from Amazon.


That’s flipping awesome!


----------



## Bobbiejo

It arrived! I’m posting a live picture beside a known object for size comparison. I am so pleased with this for the price. If anyone is a crystal ball collector (in reality, it’s all about the stand in this case), I encourage you to get this.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Don't tell my DH, but I bought the "Love" skeleton hands from Grandin Road today! They were sold out last year, and I was just poking around on the internet, saw them, and said to myself, "Oh, wth, why not!?"


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I was reading posts and noticed in a_granger's signature a link to an etsy shop so I headed over for a look (https://www.etsy.com/shop/AundriaDees) where I found this gorgeous bottle of 2000 year old vampire blood with a beautiful glass display case. I had to snap it and some potion labels up!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought some beistle items I've been wanting for literal years. Finally found them with decent shipping cost to Canada. Also another cushion cover because it was the vintage style I'm a sucker for.


----------



## a_granger

Witchful Thinking said:


> I was reading posts and noticed in a_granger's signature a link to an etsy shop so I headed over for a look (https://www.etsy.com/shop/AundriaDees) where I found this gorgeous bottle of 2000 year old vampire blood with a beautiful glass display case. I had to snap it and some potion labels up!
> 
> 
> View attachment 713064
> 
> 
> View attachment 713065


Yeah, I'm just thrilled it didn't break in shipping.?


----------



## MorganaMourning

Oh my! That vampire blood w/ glass container is awesome!!!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I did a raid on zulily


----------



## Ladyfrog

My husband dragged me to the comic book store with him and found this! It's the undertaker's carriage set from 2000.


----------



## nbad311

So, I can't pass up watching Predator. A night alone.... flight on Delta.... anywhere where I have all the movies at my disposal, and I keep going back to it. I've probably seen it 15+ times. Last week I decided to treat myself and I purchased this from a guy on Etsy (he makes masks/costume props and full costumes...... they all look amazing). I literally can't wait to get it. Probably going to wear it the entirety of October and also before then


----------



## Mapleton Manor

So yesterday the wife was extremely happy with the mermaid skeleton she purchased.











But the best thing we have ever purchased also showed up yesterday. The wife does guardianship work and most of her clients are elderly. So jokingly she ask a funeral director that she knows really well if they knew where she could get a cheap real life coffin. Needless to say she was told that if a funeral home has a coffin that is a display model and it gets damaged in anyway they just throw them away or sell them. Soooooooooooo $200 later this was delivered yesterday. And we have access to two more.


----------



## RCIAG

Just ordered an entire case of these guys from Dollar Tree to make some retro ornaments:


https://www.dollartree.com/polyfoam-pumpkin-and-gourd-accents/19997


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl

Nice!! I have that purse! 




HighPriestessIce said:


> I did a raid on zulily
> View attachment 713224
> View attachment 713225
> 
> View attachment 713226
> View attachment 713228
> View attachment 713227


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl

Nice!!




HighPriestessIce said:


> I bought some beistle items I've been wanting for literal years. Finally found them with decent shipping cost to Canada. Also another cushion cover because it was the vintage style I'm a sucker for.
> View attachment 713070
> 
> View attachment 713071
> View attachment 713072
> 
> View attachment 713073


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl

Where did you get the bug sign/plaques from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Illysium

halloweenbirthdaygirl said:


> Where did you get the bug sign/plaques from if you don't mind me asking?


If you're referring to mine, they were $6 each from Zulily.


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl

Thanks!!!!


----------



## boo who?

Got one of these babies at Goodwill today for $4.49 + tax.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

boo who? - Awesome find!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

boo who? said:


> Got one of these babies at Goodwill today for $4.49 + tax.
> 
> View attachment 713355


What a find, score!


----------



## boo who?

The box is beat up, and there was no fog juice, but it doesn't look like it's ever been used. ? I've got gallons of juice - and a back-up timer if the one in the box doesn't work - so no worries!


----------



## kakugori

Oh, wow! I have one of those skull foggers, it's probably 12 (???) years old. Sadly it doesn't work any more. What a find! And for $5 too.


----------



## RCIAG

Zulily has Stranger Things stuff today since Season 3 premiered today so I bought this stuff. I haven't watched any of season 3 yet but I love the way both of these look & they can be generic enough to use in other ways.


----------



## CJSimon

We decided on a pirate theme for this year, and since neither I nor my SO have any real carpentry skills (I can upcycle the heck out of most things though), we've been looking for an alternative to building a pirate ship. I'm picking up one of these toddler beds next week. ( I found on FB Marketplace at a really good price)









We have a small area in front of our house, so this will fit the area nicely. We're going to turn my collection of pose & stay skellies into pirates and I bought the skelly mermaid of OTC. 
Now I just need to make the ship more Halloween-ish. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought some vintage repros for my halloween bedroom.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Picked up some repros on Zulily the other day


----------



## Bobbiejo

HighPriestessIce said:


> I bought some vintage repros for my halloween bedroom.
> View attachment 713380


You have a Halloween bedroom? Is this an all year thing? I’d love to see a picture.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Bobbiejo said:


> You have a Halloween bedroom? Is this an all year thing? I’d love to see a picture.


I do! I'm in the middle of redoing it. It used to just be back and purple with bats everywhere with one small shelf, but I'm redoing the whole thing with vintage things right now. I'll definitely share pictures when I'm done.


----------



## scarybella

A few little bits from the latest car boot (yard sale)
I'm not generally a massive fan of glitter, but the 2 wreaths were just £1 for both. The full face mask was only £1.
The candle sticks and the glass potion bottles and the perfume bottle were just 10p each


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Well.......it sure seems as if our Halloween Treasures comes to us, when we are not looking for them.
When you Hunt for them....you only end up getting disappointed.
For instance, the very first time that we ever went to a Value Village we were in Halloween Heaven.....We bought "8" Big Pumpkins and a TON of other stuff.....since then?........Absolutely NOTHING!!!!!!!!!
I should correct that and say....we did pick up the odd "Little" thing.....BUT....we Scored BIG TIME.....when we had absolutely No Expectations......when you expect to find something....or you go looking for something......you will never ever find it!
So......I have been in a HUGE Halloween Slump, for the most part.....just because we had to cancel Halloween last year...due to the Politics going on in our Condo complex, and Strata just Lost their minds last year.
This year......We are going to do it.....REGARDLESS of any BS!
Our purchases so far.....have come to us, when we were not looking.
It started off just before Christmas when we "STOLE" a 1976" Cadillac Hearse. The guys was asking $4,500 for it....LOL,,,He was DREAMING and just seeing what he could get for it......we bought it for $300!!!! YUP.......just $300!
I could not have built a Horse Drawn Hearse for that.
I had all the parts to build my Horse Drawn Hearse, and there must have been at least $600 worth of Parts lying there, for the build.
I sold my Steel wheels for $400......The Hearse was a STEAL of a DEAL!
Then.......I lucked out again......the warehouse next to us at work , had a bunch of Halloween stuff in it, and there Lease was up, and I was able to get a few things for FREE from them.
I got Two Tall......Blown Stacking Skulls and Pumpkin ......One each.....Brand Spanking New.....UNOPENED and a Bunch of other Halloween stuff....Skulls and Bones etc.
All for FREE...that was two days ago.....and then just this morning......I picked up 5 FULL SIZE Hand made Halloween Coffins off of Craigslist.....are you ready for this?.......all of them for only $20!
Yup......they just wanted to get rid of them!
They are well weathered and ugly ( Which is PERFECT for Halloween!) ......But......it would take me 5 Days or more to make up 5 coffins, sooooo they were a STEAL as well!
The Trick to finding stuff and to finding deals, is to Stop Looking for them!
Just let them come to you.
Its very much like looking for the Love of your Life.
You are never going to find her or him in a bar or at a party or at a club.....you are going to accidentally bump into them, while at a gas station or while looking your worse!
You can not go looking for Love.....or for Halloween stuff.....you just need to let it come to you! I'll post some pictures a bit later.
Here is one of the Coffins that I just bought.
STOP Looking! LOL


----------



## scarybella

Myra Mains how fantastic!!! you're definitely on a roll. That Hearse is out of this world, a steal is an understatement. I'm going to move house and live near you and follow you around to share some of that good luck


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

LOL......If you are wanting to move and live near, there is lots of room in the Hearse for you.
We have your very own Coffin, just waiting for you! lol


----------



## Pablo0714

My favorite local Halloween store in Centerline, Mi was open for a few hours today.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> LOL......If you are wanting to move and live near, there is lots of room in the Hearse for you.
> We have your very own Coffin, just waiting for you! lol


Here are a few of the things that I got for "FREE" from the warehouse next door to us, at work.
We also have a huge box FULL of Skulls and bones and legs and arms etc...all for "FREE"!
Once again, it is when you least expect it, the things that you want or need, will just come to you.
MM


----------



## RCIAG

Pablo0714 said:


> My favorite local Halloween store in Centerline, Mi was open for a few hours today.


I love that white thing with the red nails & roses on it's head, what is it?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Just picked up these 3 to add to my tarot deck collection...












And these Lori Mitchel figurines to add to my other ever-growing collection....


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I got the orange choir boy lantern for my collection


----------



## ScareyCarrie

That orange bucket is so darn cute and scary at the same time.


----------



## Meadow

Came across this little guy. He’s more than I want to spend but knowing his eyes are the same color as the Home Depot werewolf is making him hard to resist. And he howls!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Awww he's so cute! Where did you find him?


----------



## Meadow

Nox Eterna said:


> Awww he's so cute! Where did you find him?


Guess it would help if I added the source link huh? 






22" Lighted Green Eyed Howling Gray Wolf Halloween Decoration - Walmart.com


Free Shipping. Buy 22" Lighted Green Eyed Howling Gray Wolf Halloween Decoration at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com





He’s also available at Bed, Bath and Beyond which I have to say I was surprised they had Halloween stuff.


----------



## Pablo0714

I finally made into the At Home near me...but I felt the presence of the dark side of the Force as well


----------



## RCIAG

Yep.

Called it.

Yes, *WE* get Halloween early but then we also have to put up with getting Christmas waaaay too early.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Well, the sign does say that Santa’s workshop is open til Christmas! ?


----------



## Meadow

RCIAG said:


> Yep.
> 
> Called it.
> 
> Yes, *WE* get Halloween early but then we also have to put up with getting Christmas waaaay too early.


Always stinks when you got Christmas out but no Halloween.


----------



## Illysium

It's a start...


----------



## Illysium

Also got one of these for every outlet in my living room. Love the warm glow they put off. I plan on adding red and amber sea glass for Halloween.

Himalayan Salt Night Light


----------



## Bobbiejo

Tuesday Morning just got a truck load of Halloween merchandise. This cauldron is mine!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Another nice find @Bobbiejo! I wonder if they’re going to have any KC this year.....


----------



## Bobbiejo

Spirits - Go to your local HomeGoods! They have the most fabulous crystal ball & stand. I posted a picture under the Crystal Ball thread while at the store, so it’s not the best. You want it!


----------



## jbrimaco

I picked this up At Home over the weekend. I will be sealing it before I put it outside. He is 29" tall - nice and heavy! After Halloween he will reside in my office! Early Happy Birthday to me! LOL 
https://www.athome.com/gargoyle-29/124236208.html







​


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo

I love this


Bobbiejo said:


> Tuesday Morning just got a truck load of Halloween merchandise. This cauldron is mine!
> View attachment 713616


!


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo

I found this game at Target today. I needed some cheap tarot cards for decorating around my fortune teller and this is so perfect. It comes with fake coins as well. 120 cards!


----------



## Hearthfire

I picked these up from At Home


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Whatwouldmariedo said:


> I found this game at Target today. I needed some cheap tarot cards for decorating around my fortune teller and this is so perfect. It comes with fake coins as well. 120 cards!
> View attachment 713643


That's a game? What does it do? Nice clearance price especially for what you got.


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That's a game? What does it do? Nice clearance price especially for what you got.


It's a game, but the directions are crazy difficult to follow. You would have to play with people who are good at telling stories and making stuff up on the fly. It does not seems like fun to play. Maybe that's why it was on clearance? All I know is I was able to get all the tarot card I needed for my display without spending $$$.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I had to check that game out on YouTube and you’re right, you would all have to be great storytellers! 
Target has it online for $6.99


I would buy it for the same reason as you, for decorating purposes, but I’m not crazy about the “cursed words” at the bottom of the cards. If they didn’t have that, I would definitely buy it to make my tarot mobile with instead of an actual Rider Waite deck!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> Tuesday Morning just got a truck load of Halloween merchandise. This cauldron is mine!
> View attachment 713616


I forgot to ask, how big is this?


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I had to check that game out on YouTube and you’re right, you would all have to be great storytellers!
> Target has it online for $6.99
> 
> 
> I would buy it for the same reason as you, for decorating purposes, but I’m not crazy about the “cursed words” at the bottom of the cards. If they didn’t have that, I would definitely buy it to make my tarot mobile with instead of an actual Rider Waite deck!


I'm using them to make a mobile as well! I figure it will be dark enough and high up enough to not be a problem. Plus I really don't want to ruin my actual tarot deck for something that will be exposed to TOTs.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Unfortunately I had already bought a couple of plain Rider Waite decks, since the mobile is going to need more than one deck. Had I have planned a little better, you can actually get a cheap Rider Wait deck on EBay for around $5 (or even other decks, not just Rider Waite). It’s not the original, it’s just a seller who reprints themselves, and most of the sellers are from China, but who cares right? I read some of the reviews and people seem to be pretty happy with them. Only problem is I didn’t see them until a few days ago and I don’t want to wait that long to get them. The other thing about the Target game is the cards don’t have the titles on them. Since I’m planning to make one of my mobiles as a gift, I wanted it to have the titles.

You’ll have to share photos of your mobile though once you’re done! We have a separate thread going for that topic, not sure if you saw it or not,,,,

https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/finding-just-the-right-tarot-deck.204860/page-3


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Hearthfire said:


> View attachment 713650
> 
> I picked these up from At Home


Are they tin or wooden signs? They look amazing.


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Unfortunately I had already bought a couple of plain Rider Waite decks, since the mobile is going to need more than one deck. Had I have planned a little better, you can actually get a cheap Rider Wait deck on EBay for around $5 (or even other decks, not just Rider Waite). It’s not the original, it’s just a seller who reprints themselves, and most of the sellers are from China, but who cares right? I read some of the reviews and people seem to be pretty happy with them. Only problem is I didn’t see them until a few days ago and I don’t want to wait that long to get them. The other thing about the Target game is the cards don’t have the titles on them. Since I’m planning to make one of my mobiles as a gift, I wanted it to have the titles.
> 
> You’ll have to share photos of your mobile though once you’re done! We have a separate thread going for that topic, not sure if you saw it or not,,,,
> 
> https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/finding-just-the-right-tarot-deck.204860/page-3


That would be a good deal from eBay. For a project like this mobile, I think reprint from there would work fine, especially considering how many cards you need. I agree that titles would be better for something that will be given as a gift. You want it to be as nice as possible. Isn't it funny how you always seem to find a better option after you've already committed? I'll definitely post pictures once I get started making it. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bobbiejo

I saw this wall art in Roger’s Gardens 2015 Halloween video and hunted around to find something similar. I think I succeeded. I love this poster!!! I framed it and it will go fabulously with my fortune teller scene. 

My Pier 1 glimmer lights also arrived today. I love the look of soft lights glowing in a darkened room. Now to stock up on batteries.


----------



## Illysium

Got this cool little succulent garden from Etsy:


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

So EXCITED! I have wanted this mug since last Halloween but they were sold out. On a whim, I just googled it again and Macy's has them in stock........for LESS THAN $4!!! Needless to say, I will soon have a pair in my possession.


----------



## mortiaddams

I found this band of skeletons over at Tuesday Morning! $14.99 each. A little pricey for me but they seem like good quality lifetime pieces. Sorry for the glare. I was so excited because these were the first Halloween finds I came across on actual shelves for this year.


----------



## Hearthfire

ScareyCarrie said:


> Are they tin or wooden signs? They look amazing.


They are tin and $7.99 each


----------



## Hearthfire

Found these today!


----------



## schatze

I bought these two glass coffins and I will see what they inspire me to do when they come in.They are a bit cheaper here $16.19, free
View attachment 713909
View attachment 713909
shipping (Amazon link) than from Oriental Trading. https://www.amazon.com/Fun-Express-...glass+coffins&qid=1563221593&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Hearthfire - Where did you get those amazing witches?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> I bought these two glass coffins and I will see what they inspire me to do when they come in.They are a bit cheaper here $16.19, free
> View attachment 713909
> View attachment 713909
> shipping (Amazon link) than from Oriental Trading. https://www.amazon.com/Fun-Express-...glass+coffins&qid=1563221593&s=gateway&sr=8-2


Looks like they went up in price just slightly at OT. I bought them last year for $14.99 (minus whatever coupon code I had on top of that, which I always have one). They’re actually really good quality, I was impressed when I got them. Not sure what to do with them though....it was one of those purchases that I had no plans for, just purchased because I liked them!


----------



## exlibrisnyx

I just ordered the Spooky Town Garden of Eaten and Haunted library buildings through Michaels today! I can't wait for them to get here!!!


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Looks like they went up in price just slightly at OT. I bought them last year for $14.99 (minus whatever coupon code I had on top of that, which I always have one). They’re actually really good quality, I was impressed when I got them. Not sure what to do with them though....it was one of those purchases that I had no plans for, just purchased because I liked them!


Ditto, but maybe a mini skelly or to serve some food, a topping or candy. Had to get them.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

exlibrisnyx - Sounds like the "Garden of Eaten" is the piece to get this year. I have heard so much about it. I love the Haunted Library too. You picked up 2 great pieces.


----------



## Hearthfire

ScareyCarrie said:


> Hearthfire - Where did you get those amazing witches?


I got them from Tuesday Morning $25 each. But I love them!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Ordered these from Zulily yesterday


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Hearthfire said:


> I got them from Tuesday Morning $25 each. But I love them!


Their witches are great! Bought a couple last year and I love them.


----------



## Illysium

Just ordered this from TJ Maxx, they have free shipping on everything today:


----------



## Illysium

Hobby Lobby has some cool little pumpkins this year.

Got another fall wreath from Nearly Natural as well...










Also got a three set of cement pumpkins from Houzz and the 10" copper pumpkin from Kirklands.


----------



## deathrisesagain

I bought this from Amazon yesterday. I am hoping it works just like the reviews and videos say that it does. I'll be using this for my halloween party in October.


----------



## stick

jaygallo said:


> I bought this from Amazon yesterday. I am hoping it works just like the reviews and videos say that it does. I'll be using this for my halloween party in October.


Make sure you air compressor is strong enough to hold the pressure needed and it will work great.


----------



## Illysium

Just got this awesome snake pendant from Etsy:


----------



## Hearthfire

Illysium said:


> Just ordered this from TJ Maxx, they have free shipping on everything today:


I got this from At Home


----------



## Hearthfire




----------



## Illysium

Hearthfire said:


> I got this from At Home


Love it! 

I've been looking at a similar one on Etsy.


----------



## Industen

Picked this up for my new Circus vignette


----------



## Ditsterz

Super happy to finally find a doll stroller from a thrift store for one of my creepy dolls. Just need a cradle now for the others.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Ditsterz said:


> Super happy to finally find a doll stroller from a thrift store for one of my creepy dolls. Just need a cradle now for the others.


Wow that’s a really awesome find! Won’t take much to creep it up! ?


----------



## schatze

I saw this cemetery miniature on Pinterest and found the lantern was from Hobby Lobby. They still make them and my store had 2. On sale for 50% off right now, too.


----------



## Nox Eterna

I have that very lantern......getting ideas


----------



## Ditsterz

I love the lantern schatze. Maybe if im lucky I can find one at my local hobby lobby.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Today I bought this, which has been on my “want” list for a few years! Got an email from Frontgate with an ad for 70% all Halloween and couldn’t resist going there, even though I knew it was all going to be last year’s merchandise. The 70% off is to make room for the new season which they’ll be getting in a couple weeks.

Many of you are familiar but for those who might not be, Frontgate and Grandinroad are sister companies, and Grandinroad is the one who has all the Halloween stuff. So while the store near me is a Frontgate outlet, they do get in some of the Grandinroad merchandise, too (and not just Halloween).


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Box Lunch is 20% off sitewide today so I just ordered this Beistle Candle that has an enamel pin embedded in it. Not sure if I will burn it. I just like the way it looks!


----------



## Pablo0714

RCIAG said:


> I love that white thing with the red nails & roses on it's head, what is it?


It's a 12 ft hanging prop. If you just Google for 12 ft hanging props, it pops up as one of them. Of course after I did google it, I saw ones that I liked even more than mine.


----------



## Meadow

Went to Big Lots hoping to find either a shepherds hook or Halloween but instead found a giant mushroom. Regular price was $30 and on sale for $15 and added my $5 coupon to it. Since we’re building a spooky forest I think it’s great. Will post a better pic when we get home but thought the seatbelt approach was funny... cause Halloween items are precious!


----------



## Woodsy

Have not posted in awhile but I am now in FULL Halloween mode . Found my TRIBE in the new town we live in and they run a non profit haunt in town. I of course volunteered to help and was elected to the board on the spot due to my prop building skills. This is the "torso" forms I got from Store Supply Warehouse that I am going to use to build a life size ORC prop.


----------



## RCIAG

Pablo0714 said:


> It's a 12 ft hanging prop. If you just Google for 12 ft hanging props, it pops up as one of them. Of course after I did google it, I saw ones that I liked even more than mine.


Thanks! Found one! Not sure if it's the cheapest but it's a start!








12' Ghost Bride Prop


Horrifyingly scary hanging prop of ghost bride. Approximately 12 foot tall prop with enlarged head and hands. Comes with ghostly bridal gown.




www.frightprops.com


----------



## Restless Acres

Mint Spirit Ball. $25 on Facebook Marketplace. Bit of a drive, though. I have four or five different Spirit Balls but this is my favorite. I have another of same one, but only one eye lights up. I have too many props to put up with broken ones.


----------



## Hearthfire

Found this little fella today at my At Home store


----------



## screamqueen2012

Illysium said:


> Also got one of these for every outlet in my living room. Love the warm glow they put off. I plan on adding red and amber sea glass for Halloween.
> 
> Himalayan Salt Night Light
> 
> View attachment 713580



I have the big round sphere salt lamps and use them with my table scapes. I bought mine on amazon...I love the glow at night.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Yasss, Baba Yaga arrived today!!! Adding her to my den table i saw her in one of my oddity artists shops i follow on ig artist that made her is on etsy. Fyi!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

This was sold out previously on Zulily and today I got the notice it was back in stock and priced at $14.99 Did a quick price check pre-purchase and Amazon had the same sign for $39.99. Score! I think I may put it in my Haywood Wakefield buffet cabinet with all my vintage Halloween finds.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I went into Pandora to ask if there would be some new Halloween charms this year. They didn’t know, but I did walk out with a discounted charm from last season. Yes!


----------



## RCIAG

Just ordered this version of Oogie Boogie from Zulily:










Hearthfire, your Indifferent Cat is indifferent to your skelly guy!! I can hear his/her thoughts & he/she is saying "oh gawd...yet ANOTHER Halloween thing....yawn. FTR I will be knocking it off that chair later."


----------



## schatze

screamqueen2012 said:


> Yasss, Baba Yaga arrived today!!! Adding her to my den table i saw her in one of my oddity artists shops i follow on ig artist that made her is on etsy. Fyi!
> View attachment 714261
> View attachment 714262


I love that palmistry hand. What can you tell me about that?


----------



## screamqueen2012

schatze said:


> I love that palmistry hand. What can you tell me about that?


Thank you... i think I found it at homegoods but was white prob to put your rings on. I painted it n did the lines etc on it/palmistry. Ive made a couple out of dollar tree halloween hands for voodoo scenes. Get a fine point sharpy to do your detailing n seal it


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

screamqueen2012 said:


> Thank you... i think I found it at homegoods but was white prob to put your rings on. I painted it n did the lines etc on it/palmistry. Ive made a couple out of dollar tree halloween hands for voodoo scenes. Get a fine point sharpy to do your detailing n seal it


Very creative!


----------



## schatze

screamqueen2012 said:


> Thank you... i think I found it at homegoods but was white prob to put your rings on. I painted it n did the lines etc on it/palmistry. Ive made a couple out of dollar tree halloween hands for voodoo scenes. Get a fine point sharpy to do your detailing n seal it


Very well done! You give me ideas to try that. .


----------



## Hearthfire

RCIAG said:


> Just ordered this version of Oogie Boogie from Zulily:
> View attachment 714279
> 
> 
> 
> Hearthfire, your Indifferent Cat is indifferent to your skelly guy!! I can hear his/her thoughts & he/she is saying "oh gawd...yet ANOTHER Halloween thing....yawn. FTR I will be knocking it off that chair later."


Bwahahahahahahaa!! That's exactly what Zoe did! After smelling, batting and nuggling it! I will be sure to not take her spot when the time comes to decorate for real!


----------



## schatze

Ditsterz said:


> I love the lantern schatze. Maybe if im lucky I can find one at my local hobby lobby.


They are available online.


----------



## LisaiTX

Picked up an entry gate at At Home over the weekend. Love the gates that are attached.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Just recieved some katherine collection from laraines.com/new site for me suggested on a diff thread.....ohhhhhh the spell bottles!!! Are SO worth it. I got the bat cat rat scale/i do a big vampire hallway. This ones great. I wanted to see how this witch compares to gr’s bewitchedcollection not crazy about her but shes done well/details. Im going to add to her. Check the spell bottles out!!


----------



## Meadow

screamqueen2012 said:


> Just recieved some katherine collection from laraines.com/new site for me suggested on a diff thread.....ohhhhhh the spell bottles!!! Are SO worth it. I got the bat cat rat scale/i do a big vampire hallway. This ones great. I wanted to see how this witch compares to gr’s bewitchedcollection not crazy about her but shes done well/details. Im going to add to her. Check the spell bottles out!!
> View attachment 714331
> View attachment 714332
> View attachment 714333
> View attachment 714334
> View attachment 714335


Those bottles are fantastic!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Authentic priest robe and cape. Pottery Barn orange candle stick holder. They were all three Salvation Army finds.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Awesome pieces there! Love the potion bottles, in particular the frog. So cute!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Rg had this box last year, wanted for my voodoo table. Pyramid had it too but





















sold out but its baack! Got this time n this great ledger book was on sale. Omg parchment inside. I lose my passeords etc. got something ill relate to to write in better!!


----------



## Nox Eterna

"Boooooooook"?


----------



## Illysium

screamqueen2012 said:


> Rg had this box last year, wanted for my voodoo table.
> View attachment 714411


I love that box! Does the eye just move around like a compass?


----------



## Momof2!

Found this at Goodwill for 1.99. I think it's adorable.


----------



## Momof2!

Momof2! said:


> Found this at Goodwill for 1.99. I think it's adorable.
> View attachment 714432


Its a big serving bowl. Bigger than a dinner plate.


----------



## deathrisesagain

Ok, so i had to do some shopping today and wanted to stop by Big Lots to see what they had. While walking around, I found these candle holder stand thingys. The tall one was $7.00 and the two small ones were originally $8.00, but because all three were in the clearance asle, i got the smalls ones half off. Now these are no way done. I'll be umm..........."cleaning them up" if yall know what i mean.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Restoration Hardware large pumpkin ceramic candy dish. It’s dated 2003. I didn’t measure it, but it must be a good 14 inches across. This was from the same Salvation Army I got the authentic priest robes from earlier this week. Also picked up a couple of Christmas items we won’t talk about here. ?


----------



## schatze

Snagged the palmistry hand I missed at Michael’s last year. Their app had a 50% off coupon, too.


----------



## deathrisesagain

Those are awesome. I wish i had some stores around me that had kool halloween stuff in it. My thrift and antique stores don't really keep very many of that kind of stuff because "it don't sell".


----------



## Illysium

Got my watercolor moon phase canvas from TJ Maxx. I love the way the moon seems to glow.










Got a new pet for Ludo too. Funko Predator dog from Amazon.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Illysium said:


> Got my watercolor moon phase canvas from TJ Maxx. I love the way the moon seems to to glow.
> 
> View attachment 714497
> 
> 
> Got a new pet for Ludo too. Funko Predator dog from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 714498


Where did you get Ludo?


----------



## Illysium

Bobbiejo said:


> Where did you get Ludo?


I pre-ordered him from Funko a couple years ago.


----------



## Meadow

Goodwill for the $7 win! More pumpkins for the pumpkin patch!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Illysium said:


> I love that box! Does the eye just move around like a compass?


Its set convex wait gotta think on that. If u want tracking eyes iris in inside circle not level. Its great so yes eyes follow u


----------



## zo6marlene

I was going through my Goodwill to see if any thing new came in when I spied a fortune tellers tea cup and saucer! I have been wanting one for a long time but was not yet ready to part with the money. Goodwill to the rescue....$1.59. Perfect condition! I will put it with my tarot reading skeleton and crystal ball. I am thrilled with the find!!


----------



## Illysium

Got my palmistry hand and hammered moon hanging from Big Lots.


----------



## Illysium

Also got my dragon prophecy crystal ball stand.


----------



## Momof2!

Found 2 foam pumpkins at Goodwill. 1.99 and 2.99.


----------



## schatze

Looks like it’s my year to collect hands. A saw the witch hand at Tuesday Morning ($7.99) and added it to my Michael’s palmistry hand and they are waiting for Big Lots to put out Halloween stuff so I can add the black palmistry hand. I’m debating if I want to draw palmistry lines and symbols on the witch hand like screamqueen2012 did on a jewelry holder hand.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> Looks like it’s my year to collect hands. A saw the witch hand at Tuesday Morning ($7.99) and added it to my Michael’s palmistry hand and they are waiting for Big Lots to put out Halloween stuff so I can add the black palmistry hand. I’m debating if I want to draw palmistry lines and symbols on the witch hand like screamqueen2012 did on a jewelry holder hand.
> View attachment 714629



I would love to see if you paint the lines on the TM hand! I have 2 of them I got a few years ago and I think they’re the same ones.....very substantial and well made if I recall. I have the black palmistry one from Big Lots that should be arriving today, and I’ll take a pic of it along with my TM hands because I know just where they are! Things are slowly but surely coming out of storage here! ?


----------



## RCIAG

Got my Zulily order of these 3 guys & HOLY HUCK!! The'yre HUGE! One day, ONE DAY I will learn to read the dimensions of stuff!


----------



## Illysium

Got this awesome skull from Etsy, even their business card could be used as a prop. 




























And the mimic dragon eye chest from Ebay. 










He reminds me of the floating eyeball thing from Big Trouble in Little China.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Illysium said:


> Got this awesome skull from Etsy, even their business card could be used as a prop.
> 
> View attachment 714632
> 
> 
> View attachment 714633
> 
> 
> View attachment 714634
> 
> 
> And the mimic dragon eye chest from Ebay.
> 
> View attachment 714635
> 
> 
> He reminds me of the floating eyeball thing from Big Trouble in Little China.



Awesome finds! 

I was just looking at that same seller on Etsy for their alchemy palmistry hand that I’m still debating on getting. Did you see that when you bought the skull?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

RCIAG said:


> Got my Zulily order of these 3 guys & HOLY HUCK!! The'yre HUGE! One day, ONE DAY I will learn to read the dimensions of stuff!
> 
> View attachment 714630



I do that ALLLLLLL the time! Well, let me correct that. I USED to do that. What stopped me from ignoring the dimensions/details now when ordering online is after I bought a chaise lounge from some furniture company. Saw it on their site and fell in love with it, never even bothered to look at dimensions. The day it delivered, I was completely and utterly shocked to find out it was a DOUBLE lounger, and freakin huge! Damn thing is the size of a queen bed!


----------



## Illysium

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Awesome finds!
> 
> I was just looking at that same seller on Etsy for their alchemy palmistry hand that I’m still debating on getting. Did you see that when you bought the skull?


Thanks!

Yep, they have some really cool stuff. I love the cthulhu, the goat head, and the scorpion print too.


----------



## screamqueen2012

schatze said:


> Looks like it’s my year to collect hands. A saw the witch hand at Tuesday Morning ($7.99) and added it to my Michael’s palmistry hand and they are waiting for Big Lots to put out Halloween stuff so I can add the black palmistry hand. I’m debating if I want to draw palmistry lines and symbols on the witch hand like screamqueen2012 did on a jewelry holder hand.
> View attachment 714629


DO IT!!!! Lol. Look up palmistry hands n pick out the diagram lines you to copy. You can alwAys paint over it. Heres the dollar tree hand i repainted n did years ago for my voodoo setup. Im just starting to set up but look how easy it fits.














Girst one i tired doing


----------



## screamqueen2012

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I would love to see if you paint the lines on the TM hand! I have 2 of them I got a few years ago and I think they’re the same ones.....very substantial and well made if I recall. I have the black palmistry one from Big Lots that should be arriving today, and I’ll take a pic of it along with my TM hands because I know just where they are! Things are slowly but surely coming out of storage here! ?


Use a fine point sharpy. Youll wanna shoot yourself using a detail brush to pAint the font/ lettering. Antique it before you write on it. It can. Sometimes remove the writing. Then seAl it.


----------



## Bobbiejo

schatze said:


> Looks like it’s my year to collect hands. A saw the witch hand at Tuesday Morning ($7.99) and added it to my Michael’s palmistry hand and they are waiting for Big Lots to put out Halloween stuff so I can add the black palmistry hand. I’m debating if I want to draw palmistry lines and symbols on the witch hand like screamqueen2012 did on a jewelry holder hand.
> View attachment 714629


Where did you get your deer sphere stand?


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I would love to see if you paint the lines on the TM hand! I have 2 of them I got a few years ago and I think they’re the same ones.....very substantial and well made if I recall. I have the black palmistry one from Big Lots that should be arriving today, and I’ll take a pic of it along with my TM hands because I know just where they are! Things are slowly but surely coming out of storage here! ?


I wish they had a right and a left hand, but this will have to do.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought these plushies from creepy co.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

HighPriestessIce said:


> I bought these plushies from creepy co.
> View attachment 714638
> 
> View attachment 714639
> 
> View attachment 714641



I was tempted to buy a few of those but they wanted over $12 to ship!

Do you know if they ever have coupon codes for free ship or a general % off sale?


----------



## schatze

Bobbiejo said:


> Where did you get your deer sphere stand?


Etsy. I saw one on a vintage goth goods site that was already long ago sold and decided to mount a search. Much to my delight one turned up on Etsy with my first search. My luck never goes that way. I put it in a bag with vinegar to age it a bit more. I love it to bits.


----------



## schatze

zo6marlene said:


> I was going through my Goodwill to see if any thing new came in when I spied a fortune tellers tea cup and saucer! I have been wanting one for a long time but was not yet ready to part with the money. Goodwill to the rescue....$1.59. Perfect condition! I will put it with my tarot reading skeleton and crystal ball. I am thrilled with the find!!


THX for reminding me I have one and need to add it to my Fortune Teller themed table this year. Now to find it.


----------



## Meadow

More cheap foam faces! Goodwill for $4 and he’s a large one.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I was tempted to buy a few of those but they wanted over $12 to ship!
> 
> Do you know if they ever have coupon codes for free ship or a general % off sale?


They sometimes have 20% off codes. Haven't seen free shipping yet.


----------



## schatze

OOH this one is nice and big and clear. Thanks. My ceramic one is packed away at the moment.


screamqueen2012 said:


> DO IT!!!! Lol. Look up palmistry hands n pick out the diagram lines you to copy. You can alwAys paint over it. Heres the dollar tree hand i repainted n did years ago for my voodoo setup. Im just starting to set up but look how easy it fits.
> View attachment 714636
> View attachment 714637
> Girst one i tired doing


----------



## Ladyfrog

I bought this off Target.com. I'm looking forward to playing it with some of my clients (really sick of Candy Land). I'm thinking a few adults might even enjoy it.


----------



## X-Pired

screamqueen2012 said:


> Use a fine point sharpy. Youll wanna shoot yourself using a detail brush to pAint the font/ lettering. Antique it before you write on it. It can. Sometimes remove the writing. Then seAl it.


Are you using resin or ceramic hands? How do you antique ceramic? Thanks! Wonderful job on that hand by the way!


----------



## Meadow

I just shopped my attic and realized I bought a ton of things I didn’t even remember buying after Halloween last year. Does that count? ?


----------



## X-Pired

Illysium said:


> Got this awesome skull from Etsy, even their business card could be used as a prop.
> 
> View attachment 714632
> 
> 
> View attachment 714633
> 
> 
> View attachment 714634
> 
> 
> And the mimic dragon eye chest from Ebay.
> 
> View attachment 714635
> 
> 
> He reminds me of the floating eyeball thing from Big Trouble in Little China.



I love this shop but FYI, several things the shop is offering can be purchased on Amazon for less money. For instance, the same palmistry hand is $29.99.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

X-Pired said:


> I love this shop but FYI, several things the shop is offering can be purchased on Amazon for less money. For instance, the same palmistry hand is $29.99.
> 
> View attachment 714710



Oh thanks for noticing that! I was debating on getting that from their shop but didn’t pull the trigger yet.


----------



## schatze

Meadow said:


> I just shopped my attic and realized I bought a ton of things I didn’t even remember buying after Halloween last year. Does that count? ?


That is Serendipity of the finest order.


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh thanks for noticing that! I was debating on getting that from their shop but didn’t pull the trigger yet.


Also check eBay.


----------



## X-Pired

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Oh thanks for noticing that! I was debating on getting that from their shop but didn’t pull the trigger yet.


It's really disconcerting when Etsy states something as being handmade when it is not and can be found cheaper on other sites. If it was on Etsy I used to assume that it wasn't mass-produced and that I was supporting an artesian or purchasing a vintage/antique item. This is not the case anymore.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

X-Pired said:


> It's really disconcerting when Etsy states something as being handmade when it is not and can be found cheaper on other sites. If it was on Etsy I used to assume that it wasn't mass-produced and that I was supporting an artesian or purchasing a vintage/antique item. This is not the case anymore.


Yep! Learned that myself not that long ago with that serpent crystal ball holder!


----------



## X-Pired

My crystal ball collection increased yesterday. Now I need to just stop, lol! This is orange selenite. It reminds me of a harvest moon.


----------



## schatze

I have an official collection of these bird feet candle holders now. I’ve gotten some from Mothology, Target, World Market and this year Walmart online market and two types coming from England. I saw these resin ones done up to look more like metal on the Me and Annabel Lee blog and decided to try whoring up some resin. At Home had two left $10 each so I got them.

Her site is full of great projects and ideas.


----------



## deathrisesagain

Yall don't know how lucky you are to be able to have stores you can go in and find these things. I have to travel at least an hour for any stores like those. I have been going through facebook and ebay. I found and bought my first pumpkin for my patch. I know it's not scary or anything, but its Mickey....... Cat not included. $20.00, before shipping.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

My first Micheals haul of the season.


----------



## Illysium

X-Pired said:


> My crystal ball collection increased yesterday. Now I need to just stop, lol! This is orange selenite. It reminds me of a harvest moon.
> 
> View attachment 714722


Beautiful selenite. Cool stand. Love the way you filled the bottom with quartz!


----------



## Andromalius

HighPriestessIce said:


> My first Micheals haul of the season.
> View attachment 714782
> 
> View attachment 714783
> View attachment 714784
> 
> View attachment 714785


Those are so nice! I love the retro stuff this year


----------



## Andromalius

schatze said:


> That is Serendipity of the finest order.


That literally just happened to me too!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Andromalius said:


> Those are so nice! I love the retro stuff this year


Micheals has really stepped up their game this year.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

HighPriestessIce said:


> My first Micheals haul of the season.
> View attachment 714782
> 
> View attachment 714783
> View attachment 714784
> 
> View attachment 714785


Is that pumpkin guy a mini blow mold and is the cat a Beistle reproduction? I love them! Just so happens I need to get new tires put on one of our cars and Michael's is across the street from where they will be installed. Never thought I would be excited to get new tires!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Is that pumpkin guy a mini blow mold and is the cat a Beistle reproduction? I love them! Just so happens I need to get new tires put on one of our cars and Michael's is across the street from where they will be installed. Never thought I would be excited to get new tires!


They are old repros! I was excited as soon as I saw the pumpkin guy. He doesn't light up though but I love him anyway.


----------



## Bobbiejo

X-Pired said:


> I love this shop but FYI, several things the shop is offering can be purchased on Amazon for less money. For instance, the same palmistry hand is $29.99.
> 
> View attachment 714710


I have this hand too! I got it on Amazon two years ago and have been able to use it in two different decor themes. It’s fabulous. You will love the detail on this thing.


----------



## Momof2!

Grabbed this little candle holder
Im thinking it will go on my tiered centerpiece on the dining table. Goodwill 1.99.


----------



## X-Pired

Illysium said:


> Beautiful selenite. Cool stand. Love the way you filled the bottom with quartz!


The bottom could be filled with any small stones. Jasper, black, or amber colored stones would look cool as well.


----------



## Hearthfire

My latest ball from Wish arrived! I love it but I want a bigger one now!


----------



## deathrisesagain

Ok i did something stupid today. I bought an antique candelabra today (i had to put it on layaway in order to pay for it.) I had completely forgot to take a photo of it :-( I will have to take a photo when i pay it off and bring it home.


----------



## X-Pired

Hearthfire said:


> My latest ball from Wish arrived! I love it but I want a bigger one now!
> View attachment 714811
> View attachment 714812


Oh, it is beautiful!


----------



## X-Pired

deathrisesagain said:


> Ok i did something stupid today. I bought an antique candelabra today (i had to put it on layaway in order to pay for it.) I had completely forgot to take a photo of it :-( I will have to take a photo when i pay it off and bring it home.


Okay, so that's not stupid. Antique candelabras are an investment. Can hardly wait to see a photo when you bring it home!


----------



## Tyrant

Between some online stores and sellers offering discounts on holiday-themed material and then a visit to Joann Fabrics, things escalated rather quickly yesterday.


----------



## Nox Eterna

@Tyrant where did you find the raven and pumpkin panel? Love it!


----------



## Tyrant

Nox Eterna said:


> @Tyrant where did you find the raven and pumpkin panel? Love it!


Thank you! I found it off eQuilter. Here's the link. They have a few variants of it if you do a search under 'halloween' or 'raven':

https://www.equilter.com/product/261175/ravens-claw-birdcage-bound-24-x-44-panel-digital-print


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so that's not stupid. Antique candelabras are an investment. Can hardly wait to see a photo when you bring it home!


Totally agree!


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl

X-Pired said:


> My crystal ball collection increased yesterday. Now I need to just stop, lol! This is orange selenite. It reminds me of a harvest moon.
> 
> View attachment 714722


NIce!! Love the holder too, do you remember where you got it?? Thanks!


----------



## Illysium

Got this cool little claw bowl. Found my first apothecary bottle as well.


----------



## Illysium

Ordered this from Etsy too. Still need to find a frame for it though.

Palmistry Print


----------



## schatze

deathrisesagain said:


> Ok i did something stupid today. I bought an antique candelabra today (i had to put it on layaway in order to pay for it.) I had completely forgot to take a photo of it :-( I will have to take a photo when i pay it off and bring it home.


Buying an antique candelabra sounds quite sane to me.


----------



## schatze

Illysium said:


> Got this cool little claw bowl. Found my first apothecary bottle as well.
> 
> View attachment 714850


This is my year for bird feet. Where on earth did you find that bottle? Edited to say: I see a little research shows it's an old bitters bottle. Love it, nice find!


----------



## Bobbiejo

I try to change up my fireplace Halloween display every year. 2017 was an apothecary shop. 2018 was all about ravens & crows. This year will be a fortune teller/magic/celestial theme. Anyone remember the movie Big with Tom Hanks? Remember the Zoltar fortune machine? His 20x28 portrait will be hanging over the fireplace, surrounded by various crystal balls, tarot cards, celestial symbols, etc. I’m still brainstorming, but Zoltar and physic Alexander are ready to go.


----------



## Illysium

schatze said:


> This is my year for bird feet. Where on earth did you find that bottle? Edited to say: I see a little research shows it's an old bitters bottle. Love it, nice find!


Thanks! 

Yep, there are quite a few of these bottles floating around online. This one's 9" x 5". I got it on Mercari for $7.


----------



## X-Pired

halloweenbirthdaygirl said:


> NIce!! Love the holder too, do you remember where you got it?? Thanks!


Thank you! I purchased the orange selenite sphere on Etsy and the raven holder came from Amazon. Neither were expensive. The raven holder was about $21.00 while the orange selenite sphere was $29.00, both with free shipping.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> I try to change up my fireplace Halloween display every year. 2017 was an apothecary shop. 2018 was all about ravens & crows. This year will be a fortune teller/magic/celestial theme. Anyone remember the movie Big with Tom Hanks? Remember the Zoltar fortune machine? His 20x28 portrait will be hanging over the fireplace, surrounded by various crystal balls, tarot cards, celestial symbols, etc. I’m still brainstorming, but Zoltar and physic Alexander are ready to go.
> View attachment 714861
> View attachment 714863


A little “big” humor with Tom Hanks and Zoltar.....


----------



## deathrisesagain

So i bought this guy and another on Saturday and this one came in today. Small gargoyle that i figured id turn into a trophy for the halloween party. Paint him orange with black horns and teeth.


----------



## schatze

I think this is my favorite thing this year or maybe ever. From Big Lots.


----------



## Illysium

schatze said:


> I think this is my favorite thing this year or maybe ever. From Big Lots.
> View attachment 714937
> View attachment 714938


Cool! Does it change colors or stay green? Their site had no description.


----------



## schatze

Illysium said:


> Cool! Does it change colors or stay green? Their site had no description.


Stays green.


----------



## kristinms8

deathrisesagain said:


> So i bought this guy and another on Saturday and this one came in today. Small gargoyle that i figured id turn into a trophy for the halloween party. Paint him orange with black horns and teeth.


He’s adorable! Where’d you get him & what’s he made of? I love gargoyles!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

I made this today at a work team build at a Board & Brush location. Had a great time & cant wait to hang it up near my door. It’ll be up year round.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium

kristinms8 said:


> I made this today at a work team build at a Board & Brush location. Had a great time & cant wait to hang it up near my door. It’ll be up year round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's awesome!


----------



## schatze

I got the metal sign from Michael’s tonight. I like it, but not as much as my previous two. The others look painted on, this looks like a photograph.


----------



## kristinms8

Illysium said:


> That's awesome!


Thanks so much! They have a ton of cool Halloween signs to make that you can pick out on their website. I’d love to go back & do a poison tray or a skeleton sign.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schatze

I was a busy girl today I also got a tablecloth and that black palmistry hand at Big Lots.


----------



## deathrisesagain

kristinms8 said:


> He’s adorable! Where’d you get him & what’s he made of? I love gargoyles!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Believe it or not, I bought him off of amazon.com He's made of a cast resin, which i thought would be lighter then what it was. I was going to turn one into a trophy for the halloween party, and wasn't sure which one, so i bought both types.


----------



## Andromalius

deathrisesagain said:


> So i bought this guy and another on Saturday and this one came in today. Small gargoyle that i figured id turn into a trophy for the halloween party. Paint him orange with black horns and teeth.


Love. Where is he from?


----------



## Andromalius

deathrisesagain said:


> Believe it or not, I bought him off of amazon.com He's made of a cast resin, which i thought would be lighter then what it was. I was going to turn one into a trophy for the halloween party, and wasn't sure which one, so i bought both types.


Oops. Just asked where you found him and I see you answered. May I ask what the keyword or title is? A gargoyle search on amazon has so many results. I couldn’t find him. Thanks!


----------



## Andromalius

kristinms8 said:


> I made this today at a work team build at a Board & Brush location. Had a great time & cant wait to hang it up near my door. It’ll be up year round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great job! Love it.


----------



## deathrisesagain

Andromalius said:


> Oops. Just asked where you found him and I see you answered. May I ask what the keyword or title is? A gargoyle search on amazon has so many results. I couldn’t find him. Thanks!


*SUMMIT COLLECTION 3.75 Inch Medieval Dark Grey Winged Gothic Gargoyle Guardian Agamon*

Type that in and it should take you straight to the gargoyles. If i remember right, i think i typed in halloween gargoyle, and thats how i got it, but i look up so much that i cant remember everthing that i type in.


----------



## Andromalius

deathrisesagain said:


> *SUMMIT COLLECTION 3.75 Inch Medieval Dark Grey Winged Gothic Gargoyle Guardian Agamon*
> 
> Type that in and it should take you straight to the gargoyles. If i remember right, i think i typed in halloween gargoyle, and thats how i got it, but i look up so much that i cant remember everthing that i type in.


Got it. Thank you! That little shiz is in my cart ?


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Just bought these from zulily.


----------



## Artcurus

from Micheals. It didn't light up when I got it. Yeah there was a side trip to Hobby Lobby after I picked it up. I need to change the bulb to an orange or red transparent C7 bulb.


----------



## Nox Eterna

HighPriestessIce said:


> Just bought these from zulily.
> View attachment 715039
> 
> View attachment 715040


So did I! Plus this


----------



## DisturbedKitty

I’m super excited about my recent purchase!! I love everything mid-century/vintage/kitschy and I decorate my apartment with lots of vintage art. I already had these ballet dancers hanging on my wall, BUT NOW I can swap them out with the Halloween-inspired version!!! ??

This pic is for reference:









These were my recent purchase ❤❤


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Those are awesome!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

DisturbedKitty said:


> I’m super excited about my recent purchase!! I love everything mid-century/vintage/kitschy and I decorate my apartment with lots of vintage art. I already had these ballet dancers hanging on my wall, BUT NOW I can swap them out with the Halloween-inspired version!!! ??
> 
> This pic is for reference:
> View attachment 715105
> 
> 
> These were my recent purchase ❤❤
> View attachment 715108
> View attachment 715109



One of the things I struggle with when decorating is where to put things and whether I need to swap out any non-Halloween decor. Sometimes it’s such a big challenge that I get overwhelmed and end up not decorating a particular space. Based on your ballet prints, it’s like those Halloween inspired ones were meant just for you! Nice find!


----------



## deathrisesagain

They came in. My pumpkin and other gargoyle. The first pumpkin of my patch.....now i need more.


----------



## DisturbedKitty

Spirits Vineyard said:


> One of the things I struggle with when decorating is where to put things and whether I need to swap out any non-Halloween decor. Sometimes it’s such a big challenge that I get overwhelmed and end up not decorating a particular space. Based on your ballet prints, it’s like those Halloween inspired ones were meant just for you! Nice find!


Oh no, don’t get overwhelmed!! When it comes to decor, I’m a “maximalist” (as opposed to the more popular “minimalist”). More is more!! Less is a bore!!


----------



## mommiemae

I bought a bed for my cat at petsmart.


----------



## X-Pired

So what do you do with your new Halloween items? I mean do you store them away with last year's stuff, stash them in a closet or an unused guestroom or leave them out now? 

When I get new things for Halloween this time of year I am torn as to what to do. It is relatively close to Halloween seasonal decorating and I am usually so excited about the new acquisitions that I want to enjoy them now (they are new to me after all) nor do I generally want to go to the work/effort of storing them away only to pull them back out in a couple of months at most. I often leave them just sitting in an unused room in the house. The exception, of course, is items such as crystal balls and tarot cards that actually could be left out all year.


----------



## DisturbedKitty

mommiemae said:


> I bought a bed for my cat at petsmart.


Darling!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

mommiemae said:


> I bought a bed for my cat at petsmart.



Omg I actually laughed out loud when I saw that! I NEEEED that for my kitties!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

X-Pired said:


> So what do you do with your new Halloween items? I mean do you store them away with last year's stuff, stash them in a closet or an unused guestroom or leave them out now?
> 
> When I get new things for Halloween this time of year I am torn as to what to do. It is relatively close to Halloween seasonal decorating and I am usually so excited about the new acquisitions that I want to enjoy them now (they are new to me after all) nor do I generally want to go to the work/effort of storing them away only to pull them back out in a couple of months at most. I often leave them just sitting in an unused room in the house. The exception, of course, is items such as crystal balls and tarot cards that actually could be left out all year.



I leave ‘em up!

No way am I going thru the effort to store them when Halloween is just around the corner.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

DisturbedKitty said:


> Oh no, don’t get overwhelmed!! When it comes to decor, I’m a “maximalist” (as opposed to the more popular “minimalist”). More is more!! Less is a bore!!


While I agree with that on most levels (I’m definitely not a minimalist by any stretch), the problem is with storage!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

mommiemae said:


> I bought a bed for my cat at petsmart.


Do you mind if I ask how much that was? It’s not available online and I don’t have a Petsmart close by, so am just wondering if it’s worth the trip.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I just snagged this throw for my halloween room.


----------



## RCIAG

Just ordered this from Zulily


----------



## Nox Eterna

Where did you find that throw? Love it!
Goes perfect with my retro theme for this year ? ?


----------



## Illysium

Just ordered this from Sur La Table. 15% off plus free shipping if you sign up for emails.

Spider Web Mug


----------



## Illysium

Also got my canvas and bone candelabra from Lakeside Collection.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Nox Eterna said:


> Where did you find that throw? Love it!
> Goes perfect with my retro theme for this year ? ?


It's from sourpuss clothing!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Just ordered these from Zulily......


----------



## Andromalius

mommiemae said:


> I bought a bed for my cat at petsmart.


Lucky kitty !


----------



## screamqueen2012

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I leave ‘em up!
> 
> No way am I going thru the effort to store them when Halloween is just around the corner.


Yep my house is gothic victorian, its victorian antiques. Buy n sell some at auctions. n collect oddities/surprised we dont thread oddities...i keep or work in alot of my halloween..witch esp up. Have a gameroom that stays halloween. Addams family


----------



## screamqueen2012

Illysium said:


> Also got my canvas and bone candelabra from Lakeside Collection.
> 
> View attachment 715136


Oh youre gonna love the blk candlabras. I have those i keep on a blk server bar in my den. Cant remember who i got mine from a few yrs ago


----------



## deathrisesagain

oh Screamqueen, you gotta take a pic of your house and show us. i LOVE the victorian gothic revival style.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ohhhh baby baby!!!!! Goth vampire haunted mansion adamms peeps!!! Look at gr’s bat candle sticks!!! Omgeeeee to me so far best thing ive bought this year! My husband came up while im takingthese pics n immed said same thing. Ahhhhhh staying out all year with my cat. I cant wait to play with these


----------



## Illysium

screamqueen2012 said:


> Oh youre gonna love the blk candlabras. I have those i keep on a blk server bar in my den. Cant remember who i got mine from a few yrs ago


I love the black candelabra, it's displayed all year. I got it at Lowes. I should have a bought a few. Really hope they bring it back this year.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Oh youre right i remember grabbing them going d&mn good going lowes!! Lol. Me too wish id gotten more


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

screamqueen2012 said:


> Ohhhh baby baby!!!!! Goth vampire haunted mansion adamms peeps!!! Look at gr’s bat candle sticks!!! Omgeeeee to me so far best thing ive bought this year! My husband came up while im takingthese pics n immed said same thing. Ahhhhhh staying out all year with my cat. I cant wait to play with these
> 
> View attachment 715158
> View attachment 715159
> View attachment 715160
> View attachment 715161


They look awesome with your KC cat! ?


----------



## Binxie

mommiemae said:


> I bought a bed for my cat at petsmart.


Ohmygoodness!!!NEED!!!!


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I would love to see if you paint the lines on the TM hand! I have 2 of them I got a few years ago and I think they’re the same ones.....very substantial and well made if I recall. I have the black palmistry one from Big Lots that should be arriving today, and I’ll take a pic of it along with my TM hands because I know just where they are! Things are slowly but surely coming out of storage here! ?


Here you go!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 715187


Very nicely done! What type of pen/marker did you use?


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Very nicely done! What type of pen/marker did you use?


I found an ultra fine Sharpie. I was able to wash it off , it wasn’t permanent so mistakes were corrected.


----------



## Tasty Brains

A five foot hollow copper rod (approx an inch thick) ostensibly used for plumbing, but which I intend to cram up the length of my five foot tentacle from Frightprops. Once that's achieved, I'm planning to run a folded over galvanized wire up the tube. Then I'll remove the copper tube, leaving the bendable wire running the length of the tentacle. I should be able to then bend it into whatever positions I wish so that it appears to be wrapped around things or even grasping objects. Right now the tentacle is impaled on an inch-and-a-half inch thick wooden pole for growing tomato vines. I'm just going to leave that in there for about a week before proceeding with the wire plan.


----------



## deathrisesagain

Just bought these the other day. All for my costume, except the jack o lantern ring.


----------



## Illysium

Took a field trip to the ghetto. Got the skull candy bowl from Big Lots and the awesome snake potion bottle from Tuesday Morning. Picked up a few things from Michaels as well. The dragon eye box and the way too gold skull (that I'm definitely repainting) came from Ebay.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Saw that skull candy bowl on their website the other day and it caught my eye. My list of items I want from is growing


schatze said:


> I found an ultra fine Sharpie. I was able to wash it off , it wasn’t permanent so mistakes were corrected.


Did you seal it once you were done or was it just permanent after it dried?


----------



## mommiemae

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much that was? It’s not available online and I don’t have a Petsmart close by, so am just wondering if it’s worth the trip.



It was $29.99


----------



## mommiemae

Andromalius said:


> Lucky kitty !



Heh. He won't go near it. He's rather sleep in a cardboard box.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

mommiemae said:


> Heh. He won't go near it. He's rather sleep in a cardboard box.


That’s the thing about cats with buying beds and toys. You just never know what they’re gonna actually like. And most of them do prefer cardboard boxes over nice plush beds. But we humans still buy, in hopes that the next thing will be “THE” thing that captures their heart!


----------



## Meadow

Not sure where it’s going but loved it and Homegoods had 1. Rule of one: you can always return it but you can’t always go back for it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Meadow said:


> Not sure where it’s going but loved it and Homegoods had 1. Rule of one: you can always return it but you can’t always go back for it!
> 
> View attachment 715240


Nice solid piece!


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Saw that skull candy bowl on their website the other day and it caught my eye. My list of items I want from is growing
> 
> 
> Did you seal it once you were done or was it just permanent after it dried?


No, it wasn't permanent. I had smear and re-do issues to the end. I sprayed it with an acrylic Mod Podge spray.It wasn't a smooth surface to write on, but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## Meadow

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Nice solid piece!


Thanks! I thought the marble effect was pretty cool.


----------



## Meadow

schatze said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 715194


Thanks for showing this. I have that same hand. You got me totally thinking! ?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

mommiemae said:


> I bought a bed for my cat at petsmart.


Awesome! My cats would definitely go for that. I'll have to keep an eye open.


----------



## Hearthfire

My kitty is currently purring on my lap. I adore all my Halloween loving peeps


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Back at ya @Hearthfire! ♥


----------



## Hearthfire

Seriously, I was just tellingmy hubby, y'all are the perfect tribe. I am Blessed to be a part of this coven! Lol


----------



## Ladyfrog

I wasn't too thrilled when my husband said he wanted to go to the auction today but getting these for $10 almost makes up for it ?


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Just came back from Scares That Care Charity Weekend 6 (in Williamsburg, VA) and got all this stuff from a few vendors and a special celebrity guest ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

My At Home purchase for today. Finally got the gothic wine goblets and flutes! Oh, and the Halloween countdown from Michaels.


----------



## dbruner

No pics but I got 3 sugar skull mugs from Homegoods, a trick or treat candy bowl and a skeleton from Michaels with a 50% coupon. Full price was $80, too much but $40 not bad. Remember when Walgreens had them for $30??


----------



## Nox Eterna

My haul for the last two days. Got the wreath for $5 at Goodwill ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

@Nox Eterna - WOW!!! What a score. Love the wreath, and for only $5.00? Amazing. I also love the Halloween throw that's in the background.


----------



## mb24

HighPriestessIce said:


> Just bought these from zulily.
> View attachment 715039
> 
> View attachment 715040


Hi, awesome finds! Would you happen to have the link for these items? I tried searching but could not find them.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

mb24 said:


> Hi, awesome finds! Would you happen to have the link for these items? I tried searching but could not find them.


They're sold out at the moment but there's a chance they'll come back.





Ragon House Vintage Black Cat Head Décor | Best Price and Reviews | Zulily







www.zulily.com









Primitives by Kathy Orange Trick Or Treat Tote | Best Price and Reviews | Zulily







www.zulily.com


----------



## Ladyfrog

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Just came back from Scares That Care Charity Weekend 6 (in Williamsburg, VA) and got all this stuff from a few vendors and a special celebrity guest ?


So much Trick R Treat stuff! That's my favorite Halloween movie.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

mb24 said:


> Hi, awesome finds! Would you happen to have the link for these items? I tried searching but could not find them.


Here’s the link for the black cat. I also bought it. If you pull it up, you can add it to your wish list and they’ll notify you when it becomes available again (which is very likely)!






Ragon House Vintage Black Cat Head Décor | Best Price and Reviews | Zulily







www.zulily.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Oops never mind, I didn’t see that HighPriestessIce already posted the links!


----------



## mb24

dbruner said:


> No pics but I got 3 sugar skull mugs from Homegoods, a trick or treat candy bowl and a skeleton from Michaels with a 50% coupon. Full price was $80, too much but $40 not bad. Remember when Walgreens had them for $30??


Thanks so much!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Ladyfrog said:


> So much Trick R Treat stuff! That's my favorite Halloween movie.


Me too! Can't get enough of Sam ?


----------



## schatze

I haven't seen these in person and I'm on the fence. Are they pleasant to drink from? The rim looked sharp and thick to me and that would bother me. Also, they looked like plastic on the site. I need an enabler, obviously. Will you be mine?

View attachment 715301

[/QUOTE]


Spirits Vineyard said:


> My At Home purchase for today. Finally got the gothic wine goblets and flutes! Oh, and the Halloween countdown from Michaels.
> 
> View attachment 715301
> 
> View attachment 715302


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> I haven't seen these in person and I'm on the fence. Are they pleasant to drink from? The rim looked sharp and thick to me and that would bother me. Also, they looked like plastic on the site. I need an enabler, obviously. Will you be mine?
> 
> View attachment 715301


[/QUOTE]


Haha yessss! I will absolutely be your enabler ??

The glasses are a VERY thick and heavy glass. They are definitely not your average, delicate wine glass. I’ll admit I am a bit of a wine snob (although I like to think of it as wine educated) and I didn’t buy these to actually drink out of. Not to say you couldn’t, but I just don’t plan to. They’re just for decor purposes. Which is one of the other reasons I ended up only buying 2 of each style instead of the typical four. I hate wine glasses that have a “lip” on them. It sounds like you know exactly what I’m referring to! These glasses don’t exactly have a lip, but since they’re so thick, it sort of mimics the same feeling. Also, they are on the small side, so they are not a red wine glass, because red wine needs to breathe, and while you could use the champagne ones to serve champagne, you’re only going to get 2 or 3 sips out of it before you need a refill. That’s probably ok for a lot of people who don’t drink champagne often, but I’m a carpe diem kind of person and don’t save things for special occasions so drinking champagne is something I do often.

With that said, I couldn’t resist these because they’re so gothic looking and I think they’d make a great addition to any Halloween tablescape!


----------



## schatze

Haha yessss! I will absolutely be your enabler ??

The glasses are a VERY thick and heavy glass. They are definitely not your average, delicate wine glass. I’ll admit I am a bit of a wine snob (although I like to think of it as wine educated) and I didn’t buy these to actually drink out of. Not to say you couldn’t, but I just don’t plan to. They’re just for decor purposes. Which is one of the other reasons I ended up only buying 2 of each style instead of the typical four. I hate wine glasses that have a “lip” on them. It sounds like you know exactly what I’m referring to! These glasses don’t exactly have a lip, but since they’re so thick, it sort of mimics the same feeling. Also, they are on the small side, so they are not a red wine glass, because red wine needs to breathe, and while you could use the champagne ones to serve champagne, you’re only going to get 2 or 3 sips out of it before you need a refill. That’s probably ok for a lot of people who don’t drink champagne often, but I’m a carpe diem kind of person and don’t save things for special occasions so drinking champagne is something I do often.

With that said, I couldn’t resist these because they’re so gothic looking and I think they’d make a great addition to any Halloween tablescape!
[/QUOTE]
I kind of guessed from your name that you might like vineyard spirits as well as Halloween ones. I think these are not for me. The thick part won't fly with me. And yes, I am a wineaux. I broke down and bought 2 pottery barn skeleton hand champagnes last year. This year my halloween table will have a black lace over red satin tablecloth and I am looking at red colored wine glasses. I like the idea of a sort of blind tasting of wines in black glasses, though. These from At Home would be decorative only for me,too. Thanks a lot for the input, you saved me a trip.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> I kind of guessed from your name that you might like vineyard spirits as well as Halloween ones. I think these are not for me. The thick part won't fly with me. And yes, I am a wineaux. I broke down and bought 2 pottery barn skeleton hand champagnes last year. This year my halloween table will have a black lace over red satin tablecloth and I am looking at red colored wine glasses. I like the idea of a sort of blind tasting of wines in black glasses, though. These from At Home would be decorative only for me,too. Thanks a lot for the input, you saved me a trip.


Do you have any black wine glasses now? I bought a slew of them from World Market a few years ago and can send you a set if you don’t (I just ask if you could pay for the shipping, the glasses themselves are free). They are just a plain black wine glass meant for red wine.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Also, this may or may not be your taste, but I bought a set of these from Williams Sonoma either last year or the year before. They’re pretty nice. A little thicker than your average “Riedel” type wine glass, but definitely drinkable. I just love the matte feel on these, and of course the flash of copper on the inside.

Not a bad price for a set of 4 either, considering it’s Williams Sonoma.





__





Black Matte & Copper Wine Glasses, Set of 4 | Williams Sonoma







www.williams-sonoma.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Among my many other Halloween obsessions, did I mention wine glasses are on the list too? ??


----------



## Meadow

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Also, this may or may not be your taste, but I bought a set of these from Williams Sonoma either last year or the year before. They’re pretty nice. A little thicker than your average “Riedel” type wine glass, but definitely drinkable. I just love the matte feel on these, and of course the flash of copper on the inside.
> 
> Not a bad price for a set of 4 either, considering it’s Williams Sonoma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Matte & Copper Wine Glasses, Set of 4 | Williams Sonoma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.williams-sonoma.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 715353


These are wildly beautiful.


----------



## Meadow

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Among my many other Halloween obsessions, did I mention wine glasses are on the list too? ??


Not sure how surprised to be with a name like “Spirits Vineyard”! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Meadow said:


> Not sure how surprised to be with a name like “Spirits Vineyard”! ?


I know, I know, I’m so transparent! ??


----------



## Illysium

Finally got my chandelier from Spirit.


----------



## Pablo0714

I purchased flicking flame light bulbs for my hanging lamps, assorted body parts for the vultures, and a lot of assorted materials to make my mausoleum, skeleton vs. dragon battle, and paint & fur to turn innocent flamingos into vultures.


----------



## nbad311

I posted weeks ago about this mask purchase, and it finally arrived (while I was out of town, so I had to wait an extra week to even see it in person!). I'm smitten. It's even better than I could've imagined! And everyone who has seen it so far has immediately asked if his bodysuit/armor is coming next. I wouldn't even know where to start!


----------



## sumrtym

Well, yesterday, not today. Cauldron at HomeGoods.


----------



## kristinms8

sumrtym said:


> Well, yesterday, not today. Cauldron at HomeGoods.
> View attachment 715451


Awesome cauldron! Is it metal or resin?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sumrtym

kristinms8 said:


> Awesome cauldron! Is it metal or resin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Resin


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

I saw this item on Boney Bunch Love. I couldn’t find where it said it was from. Does anyone know what store sells this...Is it JoAnns, Michael’s, Hobby Lobby...somewhere else? Any help is appreciated.??


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> I saw this item on Boney Bunch Love. I couldn’t find where it said it was from. Does anyone know what store sells this...Is it JoAnns, Michael’s, Hobby Lobby...somewhere else? Any help is appreciated.??
> 
> View attachment 715495


It's from Michaels. 





Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> It's from Michaels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites-MichaelsUS-Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.michaels.com


Thank you so very much! ? And, for replying so quickly! You've been a big help! ?


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Also, this may or may not be your taste, but I bought a set of these from Williams Sonoma either last year or the year before. They’re pretty nice. A little thicker than your average “Riedel” type wine glass, but definitely drinkable. I just love the matte feel on these, and of course the flash of copper on the inside.
> 
> Not a bad price for a set of 4 either, considering it’s Williams Sonoma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Matte & Copper Wine Glasses, Set of 4 | Williams Sonoma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.williams-sonoma.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 715353


The copper contrast is very pretty.


----------



## projectworkout

I bought this wonder horse at a garage sale for $5. I had the guy take it off the metal stand for me for the recycle pick up. I got one a few years ago for carnevil haunt I was having. I was thinking of doing it again because everyone keeps asking if Ill do it.


















Here is the one I made a few years ago for the misery-go-round....


----------



## crashbig

Found two of these guys on clearance for 7 bucks a pop, even if they only last one season I'll be happy. Tested them out and they work better than my larger ones from target.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

crashbig said:


> View attachment 715534
> 
> Found two of these guys on clearance for 7 bucks a pop, even if they only last one season I'll be happy. Tested them out and they work better than my larger ones from target.


Score! Nice find.


----------



## DisturbedKitty

Just got 2 sets of these candy corn cuties in the mail today:








Does anyone know if christmastraditions.com ever emails promo codes for free shipping? They’ve got so much great stuff!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

@DisturbedKitty - Love your candy corn salt & pepper shakers. I absolutely love what christmastraditions.com has to offer, but the shipping costs are outrageous. Hopefully, someone out there will help us out with some free shipping promo codes for future purchases.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

ScareyCarrie said:


> @DisturbedKitty - Love your candy corn salt & pepper shakers. I absolutely love what christmastraditions.com has to offer, but the shipping costs are outrageous. Hopefully, someone out there will help us out with some free shipping promo codes for future purchases.


I’m been subscribed to them for a couple years now and I don’t think I’ve ever seen a sitewide free shipping. Sometimes they will offer it on specific items though. Like for instance, they had free shipping on all Lori Mitchell not that long ago. If the shipping was more reasonably priced I might consider ordering, but since they’re in the obnoxious range amount, they don’t get my $$$. I’ve yet to place an order with them because of it!


----------



## Andromalius

Illysium said:


> Finally got my chandelier from Spirit.
> 
> View attachment 715360


Love!


----------



## Andromalius

projectworkout said:


> I bought this wonder horse at a garage sale for $5. I had the guy take it off the metal stand for me for the recycle pick up. I got one a few years ago for carnevil haunt I was having. I was thinking of doing it again because everyone keeps asking if Ill do it.
> View attachment 715528
> View attachment 715529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one I made a few years ago for the misery-go-round....
> View attachment 715530





sumrtym said:


> Well, yesterday, not today. Cauldron at HomeGoods.
> View attachment 715451


Awesome. I bought the very same one


----------



## Hearthfire

Whooot whoot my labrodorite sphere#1 arrived!


----------



## DisturbedKitty

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m been subscribed to them for a couple years now and I don’t think I’ve ever seen a sitewide free shipping. Sometimes they will offer it on specific items though. Like for instance, they had free shipping on all Lori Mitchell not that long ago. If the shipping was more reasonably priced I might consider ordering, but since they’re in the obnoxious range amount, they don’t get my $$$. I’ve yet to place an order with them because of it!


Would you mind keeping us in the loop if you ever get such an email? I’ll happily do the same ?


----------



## DisturbedKitty

Hearthfire said:


> Whooot whoot my labrodorite sphere#1 arrived!
> View attachment 715560


... Ooooh is someone working on their abilities ???✨


----------



## Tyrant

Hubby surprised me with a Halloween plug-in diffuser from Bath & Body Works today (ignore the extension chord. That's for something else):


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

DisturbedKitty said:


> Would you mind keeping us in the loop if you ever get such an email? I’ll happily do the same ?


Yup, absolutely!


----------



## DisturbedKitty

Tyrant said:


> Hubby surprised me with a Halloween plug-in diffuser from Bath & Body Works today (ignore the extension chord. That's for something else):
> 
> View attachment 715569


Cute!! I went into the store a week or 2 ago and didn’t see that one. I got the pumpkin kitteh. I’ll have to go back for this one!!


----------



## X-Pired

This sign is an antique board. The witches and jacks are carved into the wood. It looks so cool in person!


----------



## Andromalius

Hearthfire said:


> Whooot whoot my labrodorite sphere#1 arrived!
> View attachment 715560


That is lovely ?


----------



## dbruner

X-Pired said:


> This sign is an antique board. The witches and jacks are carved into the wood. It looks so cool in person!
> 
> View attachment 715609


That is beautiful! Did you get it in an antique store?


----------



## X-Pired

dbruner said:


> That is beautiful! Did you get it in an antique store?


No, I discovered it at an estate sale. Without hesitation I grabbed it before anyone else could.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

X-Pired said:


> This sign is an antique board. The witches and jacks are carved into the wood. It looks so cool in person!
> 
> View attachment 715609



Awesome find there! I love all the dreadful expressions on their faces.


----------



## DisturbedKitty

X-Pired said:


> This sign is an antique board. The witches and jacks are carved into the wood. It looks so cool in person!
> 
> View attachment 715609


I absolutely love that!!! Great find!!!??


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy

Bought the “welcome scaredy cats” sign from Michaels after falling in love eith it at the store and the 55% ac moore coupon made it reasonable. Also stoped at the goodwill on my way back from Michaels and got 2 awsome lamps that i have started to convert into candelabras. Mission





















Successful!


----------



## Illysium

The smoky orb from Home Depot.


----------



## schatze

I got 2 bird feet pedestals for candles and serving food. And four candlesticks.


----------



## Hearthfire

DisturbedKitty said:


> ... Ooooh is someone working on their abilities ???✨


Yes ma'am!! Excited!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

crazyhalloweenguy said:


> Bought the “welcome scaredy cats” sign from Michaels after falling in love eith it at the store and the 55% ac moore coupon made it reasonable. Also stoped at the goodwill on my way back from Michaels and got 2 awsome lamps that i have started to convert into candelabras. Mission
> View attachment 715625
> View attachment 715626
> View attachment 715627
> Successful!


I freakin love that first lamp! I don’t know if you’re planning any makeovers (like painting) to it but I think it’s wonderful as is! Nice finds!


----------



## Bobbiejo

My genie lamp arrived today. Instead of buying a kid’s toy, I decided to buy antique. This is actually a brass piece with a working lid, but looks like a genie lamp to me.


----------



## schatze

Bobbiejo said:


> My genie lamp arrived today. Instead of buying a kid’s toy, I decided to buy antique. This is actually a brass piece with a working lid, but looks like a genie lamp to me.
> View attachment 715768


Very interesting piece. I've never seen one like it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Finally received the vintage signs I bought from Sturbridge about a month and a half ago. It’s a custom order so they are made and drop shipped directly from the manufacturer, so that’s why they took so long. I ordered the, early enough so I didn’t care.

Overall I do really like them. They’re a decent size to each one, and they are made out of hardwood, though I’m not sure what species. All I know is when I opened the box, it smelled like a lumber yard! The only thing I don’t like though is you can see the staple nails all around the edges of the frame. But it’s not too big of a deal since it’s only on the edges. I’m also debating whether or not I will be painting them because right now they’re a little on the rustic side. I may paint them black or maybe even some sort of goldish color. Haven’t decided yet!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> My genie lamp arrived today. Instead of buying a kid’s toy, I decided to buy antique. This is actually a brass piece with a working lid, but looks like a genie lamp to me.
> View attachment 715768



Love that! Much better than the plastic Gemmy one.


----------



## Meadow

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Finally received the vintage signs I bought from Sturbridge about a month and a half ago. It’s a custom order so they are made and drop shipped directly from the manufacturer, so that’s why they took so long. I ordered the, early enough so I didn’t care.
> 
> Overall I do really like them. They’re a decent size to each one, and they are made out of hardwood, though I’m not sure what species. All I know is when I opened the box, it smelled like a lumber yard! The only thing I don’t like though is you can see the staple nails all around the edges of the frame. But it’s not too big of a deal since it’s only on the edges. I’m also debating whether or not I will be painting them because right now they’re a little on the rustic side. I may paint them black or maybe even some sort of goldish color. Haven’t decided yet!
> 
> View attachment 715782


Please tell me those are going up all year. The colors are so cozy and happy.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Meadow said:


> Please tell me those are going up all year. The colors are so cozy and happy.


Probably not, at least in the downstairs. My house is one of those open floor plan types, so I don’t have a lot of wall space. The little that I do have is competing with furniture that is against the wall. But I will be turning one of my spare bedrooms into a Halloween craft room sometime in the future, so they will definitely find a home in there all year!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Just thought I’d add one more thing. If anyone was contemplating buying canvas prints of something like this, I’d actually recommend these wooden ones over them. There is absolutely no pixelation here, which you often see in canvas prints.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Picked this up at Michael's yesterday with the 50% off coupon. I think it needs to stay up all year


----------



## Meadow

Not necessarily ground breaking, but since we’re doing lots of farm type pumpkins and scarecrows and the kaleidoscope lights have been hard to find grabbed these guys for 8.89 a piece at Menards. 4 lights should cover us. 



https://www.menards.com/main/home-decor/halloween/halloween-lights/gemmy-reg-spotlight-kaleidoscope-light-show-projector/59444/p-1452209495801-c-12274.htm?tid=-6907335482847178759&ipos=5


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Don't laugh but I was so happy to find the scrolling orbital jigsaw that I bought back in 2009 that had gotten stored "somewhere". And even located the blades I bought for it to cut foamboard. Made my day. Maybe now I'll start on a test post for my electrified fence. Been driving me crazy where I might have put it.


----------



## RCIAG

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I may paint them black or maybe even some sort of goldish color. Haven’t decided yet!
> 
> View attachment 715782


These are BEAUTIFUL!

One thing I find interesting about a lot of vintage images is that they're not all orange, black &/or purple. There's a lot of blues, reds, whites, & yellows in those images & I like that.


----------



## RCIAG

Oh almost forgot, I bought these little ornaments from Zulily:



















And the palmistry hand from Big Lots


----------



## Illysium

Got this awesome bottle of wormwood.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Illysium said:


> Got this awesome bottle of wormwood.
> 
> View attachment 715877


Love your crystals! ♥


----------



## Illysium

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Love your crystals! ♥


Thanks!


----------



## kristinms8

Bought this cute guy I’ve affectionately named Dizzy from Home Goods today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Do you have any black wine glasses now? I bought a slew of them from World Market a few years ago and can send you a set if you don’t (I just ask if you could pay for the shipping, the glasses themselves are free). They are just a plain black wine glass meant for red wine.


I’m just seeing this, how did I miss it? I would be happy to pay the freight and more. I don't have black ones and I have always thought they would be fun to use. Also dramatic on a table.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> I’m just seeing this, how did I miss it? I would be happy to pay the freight and more. I do r have black ones and I have always thought they would be fun to use. Also dramatic on a table.


I didn’t even think to ask, are you in the U.S.? If so, DM me your zip code and I can calculate the shipping for you.

If you’re overseas, I’m afraid it wouldn’t be worth sending. I’d be afraid they’d break during transit since they’re pretty delicate!


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I didn’t even think to ask, are you in the U.S.? If so, DM me your zip code and I can calculate the shipping for you.
> 
> If you’re overseas, I’m afraid it wouldn’t be worth sending. I’d be afraid they’d break during transit since they’re pretty delicate!


I’m in the states- will DM.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> I’m in the states- will DM.


Here’s what they look like....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Also, you mentioned you were looking for red wine glasses, although now that I think about it, I am not sure if you actually meant “red” wine glasses OR “red wine” glasses! HAHA. In any case, I happened to see these on Wayfair.....









Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair


Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




www.wayfair.com


----------



## schatze

Saw the black ones. Nice balloon shape, cool!


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Also, you mentioned you were looking for red wine glasses, although now that I think about it, I am not sure if you actually meant “red” wine glasses OR “red wine” glasses! HAHA. In any case, I happened to see these on Wayfair.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair
> 
> 
> Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wayfair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 715890


----------



## schatze

I learned you must be careful in saying red glasses for wine or it's tricky to search for. I do like those. I have to bookmark that because I have gone overboard for this year's Halloween shopping, I have plans for my party this year and have the right glasses and SPACE! If only I had a warehouse! I have my eyes set on moving West and the next house will have storage, and perhaps red glasses. I do like those glasses anyway. I love enablers, thanks!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> I learned you must be careful in saying red glasses for wine or it's tricky to search for. I do like those. I have to bookmark that because I have gone overboard for this year's Halloween shopping, I have plans for my party this year and have the right glasses and SPACE! If only I had a warehouse! I have my eyes set on moving West and the next house will have storage, and perhaps red glasses. I do like those glasses anyway. I love enablers, thanks!


When it comes to anything wine related I will always be an enabler ?


----------



## schatze

These got my attention







https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product...le_1?smid=A2QB3PTKNXR3KH&psc=1#customerReview


----------



## X-Pired

schatze said:


> These got my attention
> View attachment 715909
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product...le_1?smid=A2QB3PTKNXR3KH&psc=1#customerReview


Thank you for sharing the link. Love these, not only for their appearance and color but because they are also lead-free. I appreciate vintage classes but don't like to use them because they generally have a high lead content. The same goes for most new imported decorative reproduction glasses. I know the new imports aren't supposed to but companies get around that by adding a sticker to the bottom stating they are for decorative use only.


----------



## X-Pired

I ordered this today. I have been waiting for a Grandin Road discount on Halloween and one of the things I wanted was the celestial moon stand. Well, I decided to make my own. I found this for $20.00 and already have the material to fabricate a stand and base similar to what GR is offering. I will repaint this moon with an antiqued gold and have something of better quality for a fraction of the price. Will update with more photos when I finish it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> These got my attention
> View attachment 715909
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product...le_1?smid=A2QB3PTKNXR3KH&psc=1#customerReview



Oh now those are quite lovely!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

X-Pired said:


> I ordered this today. I have been waiting for a Grandin Road discount on Halloween and one of the things I wanted was the celestial moon stand. Well, I decided to make my own. I found this for $20.00 and already have the material to fabricate a stand and base similar to what GR is offering. I will repaint this moon with an antiqued gold and have something of better quality for a fraction of the price. Will update with more photos when I finish it.
> 
> View attachment 715910



Nice! What’s he made out of? I actually like the position of his face better than the Grandinroad one. The GR one looks like he’s in a laying down position and taking a nap ?

(Not discounting it, because I’ll probably buy it once it goes on sale! Lol)


----------



## schatze

X-Pired said:


> Thank you for sharing the link. Love these, not only for their appearance and color but because they are also lead-free. I appreciate vintage classes but don't like to use them because they generally have a high lead content. The same goes for most new imported decorative reproduction glasses. I know the new imports aren't supposed to but companies get around that by adding a sticker to the bottom stating they are for decorative use only.


You're welcome! There are water tumblers, too. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PQGF46B/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A2QB3PTKNXR3KH&psc=1


----------



## Bobbiejo

X-Pired said:


> I ordered this today. I have been waiting for a Grandin Road discount on Halloween and one of the things I wanted was the celestial moon stand. Well, I decided to make my own. I found this for $20.00 and already have the material to fabricate a stand and base similar to what GR is offering. I will repaint this moon with an antiqued gold and have something of better quality for a fraction of the price. Will update with more photos when I finish it.
> 
> View attachment 715910


I’m sure your piece will be fabulous, but don’t discount the quality of the GR celestial moon piece. It’s nice enough that I plan on keeping it out all year long.


----------



## X-Pired

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Nice! What’s he made out of? I actually like the position of his face better than the Grandinroad one. The GR one looks like he’s in a laying down position and taking a nap ?
> 
> (Not discounting it, because I’ll probably buy it once it goes on sale! Lol)


He is cast iron. I love the more detailed look to him. Yes, I was thinking the exact same thing about the nap appearance of the one on Grandin Road. Too funny! But I like him anyway, just don't want to pay full price and I am too impatient to wait longer for a discount on Halloween from Grandin Road. Darn Lynette!


----------



## X-Pired

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m sure your piece will be fabulous, but don’t discount the quality of the GR celestial moon piece. It’s nice enough that I plan on keeping it out all year long.


Oh no, I am not discounting the quality of Grandin Road's piece nor am I criticizing it. However, it is what it is, a mass-produced, factory-made, resin piece where this one will be handcrafted, for the most part, out of iron and metal. Like many on this site, I am am a professional artist so the piece I do will be well done artistically as well as being composed out of materials that will hold up for decades, even under less than ideal conditions. I'm old-school and consider handmade and wood, steel, metal and iron superior to mass-produced factory items constructed of resin. No insult to their item intended.

Don't get me wrong, I would have purchased the one from Grandin Road in a heartbeat if they had a discount. I just could not bring myself to pay full price, probably on principal with them, LOL! I love the one on Grandin Road but rarely, if ever, does GR have anything that is worth paying full price for, at least to me. I agree sometimes the uniqueness factor gets me with them which adds to the value, or something may strike a personal cord which means it is worth more even if it were to be plastic.

Anyway, GR's celestial moon is a cool piece and I love it. Congrats on adding it to your collection. It is definitely worthy of being left out on display year-round. I would love to have it in my collection and if I did, I would do the same thing and leave it out all the time.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

X-Pired said:


> I ordered this today. I have been waiting for a Grandin Road discount on Halloween and one of the things I wanted was the celestial moon stand. Well, I decided to make my own. I found this for $20.00 and already have the material to fabricate a stand and base similar to what GR is offering. I will repaint this moon with an antiqued gold and have something of better quality for a fraction of the price. Will update with more photos when I finish it.
> 
> View attachment 715910


where did you find this ? I love it and also like it better than the GR one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

X-Pired said:


> Oh no, I am not discounting the quality of Grandin Road's piece nor am I criticizing it. However, it is what it is, a mass-produced, factory-made, resin piece where this one will be handcrafted, for the most part, out of iron and metal. Like many on this site, I am am a professional artist so the piece I do will be well done artistically as well as being composed out of materials that will hold up for decades, even under less than ideal conditions. I'm old-school and consider handmade and wood, steel, metal and iron superior to mass-produced factory items constructed of resin. No insult to their item intended.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I would have purchased the one from Grandin Road in a heartbeat if they had a discount. I just could not bring myself to pay full price, probably on principal with them, LOL! I love the one on Grandin Road but rarely, if ever, does GR have anything that is worth paying full price for, at least to me. I agree sometimes the uniqueness factor gets me with them which adds to the value, or something may strike a personal cord which means it is worth more even if it were to be plastic.
> 
> Anyway, GR's celestial moon is a cool piece and I love it. Congrats on adding it to your collection. It is definitely worthy of being left out on display year-round. If I had it, I would do the same thing.



Ditto on all of that, especially the “on principle” remark! Exactly, 100% how I feel.


----------



## X-Pired

disembodiedvoice said:


> where did you find this ? I love it and also like it better than the GR one.


I found it on Etsy.


----------



## sumrtym




----------



## Andromalius

Skulls at Michaels. They will sit under their cloche. I’m glittering them. Lol. Sorry glitter haters! Lol. I am hoping they make a great piece of decor when they are done ?

My son said “oh Mom! Those look like they would be in the Young Frankenstein movie”.


----------



## Andromalius

schatze said:


> I learned you must be careful in saying red glasses for wine or it's tricky to search for. I do like those. I have to bookmark that because I have gone overboard for this year's Halloween shopping, I have plans for my party this year and have the right glasses and SPACE! If only I had a warehouse! I have my eyes set on moving West and the next house will have storage, and perhaps red glasses. I do like those glasses anyway. I love enablers, thanks!


No such thing as overboard! Lol. I am moving to Spokane next year and optimistic they will have a healthy appreciation for Halloween there ???


----------



## schatze

Andromalius said:


> No such thing as overboard! Lol. I am moving to Spokane next year and optimistic they will have a healthy appreciation for Halloween there ???


If only I could know I as REALLY, ACTUALLY moving! PNW sounds divine to me. Each year the dream of leaving here seems harder to believe. I'm at the point where I may as well go overboard and take my happiness there on the Halloween 
aisle.


----------



## 128123

Picked up some nice stuff at Old Time Pottery yesterday. It's a rebuilding year so I need to get some of the basics...


----------



## Hearthfire

Andromalius, you raised your son properly if, for any reason, he references Young Frankenstein!


----------



## Andromalius

Hearthfire said:


> Andromalius, you raised your son properly if, for any reason, he references Young Frankenstein!


Lol. We have watched that so many times I lost count. Thank you for the compliment. He is in the Navy now and all grown up. He is a great kid!


----------



## Andromalius

schatze said:


> If only I could know I as REALLY, ACTUALLY moving! PNW sounds divine to me. Each year the dream of leaving here seems harder to believe. I'm at the point where I may as well go overboard and take my happiness there on the Halloween
> aisle.


It is an easy way to find some joy in that aisle ???


----------



## Bobbiejo

I picked up a few new pieces.


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> Andromalius, you raised your son properly if, for any reason, he references Young Frankenstein!


That’s Frahken- steen!


----------



## schatze

I did OK today mostly because I have gotten most everything I want already. I have wanted the Ouija mugs and never have seen them here before. Unfortunately I now have an odd number so I will have to try again.









I also wanted a you’ve been poisoned cup like I got last year but they only have new styles so I got three more to make a set of those.
















And while I was in that neck of the woods, I stopped at a Big Lots and they had more stuff out than the one near me so I grabbed the skull guy I’ve been wanting. 









Halloween happiness.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I didn’t notice until now that the ouija mugs have a colored interior. I think that’s why I like some of the holiday Rae Dunn mugs, for their colored interiors. Nice!


----------



## Tannasgach

Those are nice mugs and cups Schatze. Love the sayings inside the cups! There used to be a mug thread around here somewhere - let me go look.

edit - here you go https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/show-me-your-halloween-mugs-the-warm-drink-thread.142278/


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I didn’t notice until now that the ouija mugs have a colored interior. I think that’s why I like some of the holiday Rae Dunn mugs, for their colored interiors. Nice!


I didn’t realize it was black inside, either. I have also seen black exteriors in the same design. Not in person, mind you, but I’m aware they exist.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bobbiejo said:


> I picked up a few new pieces. ....
> View attachment 715982


Is the Palmistry a round table cloth? Also curious where you found it. Thanks.


----------



## Meadow

Swung back by Homegoods today and found all these vintage Halloween book style boxes. Grabbed these two cause they only had one of each. ?✨


----------



## Hearthfire

schatze said:


> That’s Frahken- steen!


Bwahahahahah! And the horses go crazy


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Not sure if I mentioned it before?
But a few weeks back , actually its been longer than that....I picked up 5 Coffins off of Craigslist.
3 FULL Size ones....and 2 of the Half Coffins that appear to be coming out of the ground.
They are not nearly as good as the ones that I make ( No.....I am not Bragging, as I am just saying.....that these ones are just OK ) but.....they will save me a lot of Time, as to make just one Coffin takes me, an entire weekend to make just the one.....and I have 10 of them.....FULL SIZE ones.
So....being able to pick up 5 additional Coffins, for just $20, was an absolute STEAL of a Deal.
Coffins definitely do not, have to be perfect, in any way shape or form.
Actually the worse that they look, the better that they are, in the Dark of the Night.
My wife even looks soooo much better in the Dark!
WOW.....I was just kidding there, as I happen to have a very HOT looking wife! LOL
Thank God, she does not read this Forum!!!! hahahaha
But....all kidding aside, Craigslist is your best source for Halloween stuff!
Ghoul Hunting to you all!
Myra Mains


----------



## hallowicked

Just got this skull


----------



## schatze

Meadow said:


> Swung back by Homegoods today and found all these vintage Halloween book style boxes. Grabbed these two cause they only had one of each. ?✨
> 
> View attachment 716012
> 
> View attachment 716013


My new heart’s desire.


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> Bwahahahahah! And the horses go crazy


Frau Blücher!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Is the Palmistry a round table cloth? Also curious where you found it. Thanks.


No, it’s square tapestry. I got it at a new age spiritual shop in Greenville, NC. The shop is called The Sojourner Whole Earth Provisions.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> Swung back by Homegoods today and found all these vintage Halloween book style boxes. Grabbed these two cause they only had one of each. ?✨
> 
> View attachment 716012
> 
> View attachment 716013


I’ve stayed out of HomeGoods/TJMaxx the last two years or so as I’m halloween decored out. That said I might be tempted to look for those for Madame Zaltana’s booth. Although she looks pretty old so might already be a pro at it and not need books . Nice find though!!


----------



## Hearthfire

schatze said:


> Frau Blücher!


And I love you!!!!! That is truly an all time favorite


----------



## kristinms8

Bobbiejo said:


> I picked up a few new pieces.
> View attachment 715980
> View attachment 715981
> View attachment 715982


Great finds- Where did you get the metal Trick or Treat sign?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I’ve stayed out of HomeGoods/TJMaxx the last two years or so as I’m halloween decored out. That said I might be tempted to look for those for Madame Zaltana’s booth. Although she looks pretty old so might already be a pro at it and not need books . Nice find though!!


Ha! They had a few others. One looked like a vintage witch and another was black and orange and just said Happy Halloween. The small one is 9x5 for $7.99 and the larger one is 11x7 for $9.99. I didn’t plan to buy anything but again they had 1 of each. Rule of 1 prevailed.


----------



## Bobbiejo

kristinms8 said:


> Great finds- Where did you get the metal Trick or Treat sign?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


TJ Maxx


----------



## Nixie

I bought myself a little present at the Disney Store this past weekend while we were visiting Chicago. I don’t usually splurge on purses and such, but I couldn’t resist this one!


----------



## Illysium

Got the lab beaker from Lowes.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bought these sets of dental teeth castings to add to my cabinet of curiosities. I plan to paint a couple of them so the gums are pink and they look more real.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in a Goodwill today (no halloween yet, they said around the 20th) and found a Solidex VT-87HQ Excel tripod for 9.99. Will use for one of my TotalHomeFX projectors this year.


----------



## Hearthfire

Illysium that glowing beaker and entire set is fabulous. You really know how things should look! I hit up my Goodwill and lucked up for sure!!! They are just starting to put some Halloween out and I was hunting for stands for my crystal balls. I found items that I can turn into sphere holders, a pumpkin that works, 2 beautiful frames I plan on painting and either filling with lenticulars or attempting something more 3D. But to top my treasures.....I found a huge, perfectly clear and heavy crystal ball!!! Yaaassss!! The girl said she had put it out an hour ago and was so happy it found me!








There was also a Yankee Candle shade with kitties on it that I've never seen. I got it for $1


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> Illysium that glowing beaker and entire set is fabulous. You really know how things should look! I hit up my Goodwill and lucked up for sure!!! They are just starting to put some Halloween out and I was hunting for stands for my crystal balls. I found items that I can turn into sphere holders, a pumpkin that works, 2 beautiful frames I plan on painting and either filling with lenticulars or attempting something more 3D. But to top my treasures.....I found a huge, perfectly clear and heavy crystal ball!!! Yaaassss!! The girl said she had put it out an hour ago and was so happy it found me!
> View attachment 716109
> 
> There was also a Yankee Candle shade with kitties on it that I've never seen. I got it for $1
> View attachment 716110


Well done! That's a real haul I like the future stands.


----------



## Andromalius

schatze said:


> That’s Frahken- steen!


No. It’s I-Gore! But they said your name is Igor?

Well they were wrong then? Weren’t they. 

?????


----------



## Andromalius

Hearthfire said:


> Bwahahahahah! And the horses go crazy


Blucher!!!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Illysium said:


> Got the lab beaker from Lowes.
> 
> View attachment 716100
> View attachment 716101


I love how you use fur. Been wanting to tell you that when you post. Did the beaker come with the stand light. That stand has my attention! Nice display


----------



## Illysium

Hearthfire said:


> Illysium that glowing beaker and entire set is fabulous. You really know how things should look!


Thank you!


----------



## Illysium

screamqueen2012 said:


> I love how you use fur. Been wanting to tell you that when you post. Did the beaker come with the stand light. That stand has my attention! Nice display


Thanks! 

Yep, the beaker, stand and burner are one piece. The whole thing is plastic. It even came with batteries. Just add water to the beaker for the mist effect.


----------



## Industen

Valek and Sabrina


----------



## deathrisesagain

Wow, everyone is finding such cool items. I need to go on the hunt some more. Well go thing i'm going to see my best friend this weekend, i'll hit up some shops in her city.


----------



## Ladyfrog

projectworkout said:


> I bought this wonder horse at a garage sale for $5. I had the guy take it off the metal stand for me for the recycle pick up. I got one a few years ago for carnevil haunt I was having. I was thinking of doing it again because everyone keeps asking if Ill do it.
> View attachment 715528
> View attachment 715529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one I made a few years ago for the misery-go-round....
> View attachment 715530


That is awesome! I didn't know they still made those horses. Very cool upcycle.


----------



## Hearthfire

I found the heavy cast iron bat knockers and matching wall hanger at Ross today


----------



## Hearthfire

And some goodies from the Christmas Tree store


----------



## schatze

I got a bunch of silver plate at Goodwill because it works well on a Halloween table for food or to bunch candles so the wax doesn't fall on a tablecloth.two of them are footed, I have a thing for footed trays.


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> And some goodies from the Christmas Tree store
> View attachment 716185


He’s adorable!


----------



## Meadow

This popped up on my feed today. So much gothic raven goodness!









BLACK HAIRPIN WITH RAVEN


embossed hair barrette . The hair stick made of thick vegetable tanned plastic in the form of a raven with deployed wings .Head, feathers, tail embossed on the plastic and painted with acrylics.Metal stick , decorated with carvings.Size: 15.5х8 cm (6.1 " x 3.15 " )




shopsunfloral.com


----------



## dbruner

My Pier 1 skull rug came today!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

I found the elusive Pyrat Rum barrel (includes empty rum bottle) for $14 ($7 plus $7 S/H)! Now the Squawkers McCaw I bought earlier this year is getting hacked for the pirates area! ‍☠

Not my image.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great price @spoiledbrat2910. I bought mine a few months back and they come and go, kind of like Squawkers McCaw. Where did you find yours? The price and shipping seems too low for that as a source.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

My Kirkland’s order just arrived. I’ve been having bad luck with retailers and shipping since I’ve been receiving a lot of broken items, but these guys know how to ship right!

I ordered this cauldron, 2 mugs and 2 heavy ceramic bowls and all arrived in tact. Love these bowls, too! I didn’t realize the insides were black & white striped on the inside — nice!

The apothecary signs are also nice. Small, but nice. They’ll fit in well with the ones from Michaels.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I love those bowls! Too bad I have zero use for them nor the ability to properly store them for 11 months out of the year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I love those bowls! Too bad I have zero use for them nor the ability to properly store them for 11 months out of the year.


You could keep them out all year and just turn them around so the picture faces the back ?


----------



## Andromalius

Spirits Vineyard said:


> My Kirkland’s order just arrived. I’ve been having bad luck with retailers and shipping since I’ve been receiving a lot of broken items, but these guys know how to ship right!
> 
> I ordered this cauldron, 2 mugs and 2 heavy ceramic bowls and all arrived in tact. Love these bowls, too! I didn’t realize the insides were black & white striped on the inside — nice!
> 
> The apothecary signs are also nice. Small, but nice. They’ll fit in well with the ones from Michaels.
> 
> View attachment 716286
> 
> View attachment 716287
> 
> View attachment 716288


Love the witch bowl.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Great price @spoiledbrat2910. I bought mine a few months back and they come and go, kind of like Squawkers McCaw. Where did you find yours? The price and shipping seems too low for that as a source.


@Ghost of Spookie, I found Squawkers on mercari.com a few months ago for $22 and the Pyrat rum barrel was found on OfferUp. The seller was in WA and offered shipping.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Spirits Vineyard said:


> My Kirkland’s order just arrived. I’ve been having bad luck with retailers and shipping since I’ve been receiving a lot of broken items, but these guys know how to ship right!
> 
> I ordered this cauldron, 2 mugs and 2 heavy ceramic bowls and all arrived in tact. Love these bowls, too! I didn’t realize the insides were black & white striped on the inside — nice!
> 
> The apothecary signs are also nice. Small, but nice. They’ll fit in well with the ones from Michaels.
> 
> View attachment 716286
> 
> View attachment 716287
> 
> View attachment 716288


How does the cauldron compare to the ones sold previously by World Market and Pottery Barn? I put it in my online cart then left it there to think about. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> How does the cauldron compare to the ones sold previously by World Market and Pottery Barn? I put it in my online cart then left it there to think about. ?


I missed out on the PB one, but this one is just as nice and good quality as the World Market one. It’s a nice thick ceramic and I love the decorative scrolls on the top and the feet. The only thing that would’ve made it amazing is if the handles were actually real handles. But that’s just being nit picky.


----------



## Industen




----------



## Melanormal

schatze said:


> I got 2 bird feet pedestals for candles and serving food. And four candlesticks.
> View attachment 715659
> View attachment 715660
> View attachment 715661


I love these! Where did you get them?


----------



## Melanormal

The mercury pumpkin (it's one from Pottery Barn that you put lights in) was a yard sale find. And I was lucky enough to get to go to Europe this summer--the gargoyles are from Paris and the leather book is from Portobello Rd. in London. 

I'm glad to get to share with you guys because no one else I know understands the excitment! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Melanormal said:


> The mercury pumpkin (it's one from Pottery Barn that you put lights in) was a yard sale find. And I was lucky enough to get to go to Europe this summer--the gargoyles are from Paris and the leather book is from Portobello Rd. in London.
> 
> I'm glad to get to share with you guys because no one else I know understands the excitment! LOL
> View attachment 716325


I love that leather book! That’s cool that you were able to get it from another part of the world, so it has a story. Very nice!

And yes, we definitely understand here ??


----------



## schatze

Melanormal said:


> I love these! Where did you get them?


They have all come from England, three companies. Trouva, Hurn and Hurn and Melody Maison. They are made by Vanilla Fly.


----------



## Yodlei

Actually was 2 days ago since having internet issues but me & Sis had a "Halloween Shopping Day" Monday. I seem to have different taste then the regulars on here but will post anyway....

*Tuesday Morning*: (Don't usually find stuff in this store & wasn't going to go but glad I did. Had many witches/figures that had that "Katherine's" look to them but I shared a set of 2 pillows $24 which were black with silver skulls all over them. Sis still has mine so couldn't post a pix but also ended up with an Evergreen Uncle Sam Hat door hanging along with these lighted minis








*Pier 1*: Didn't know they had money off of purchase until ready to check out so only bought this small stuff...




















Skulls were color changing & very heavy. Didn't see any ornaments on-line & they haven't had as many in the past but found a couple of sparkly Skellys. While in there saw these candle clusters in small/silver & it was absolutely gorgeous & sparkled so pretty. This picture doesn't do it justice. Didn't see the black in store but lady said it was from last year. Actually is silver over black...still very halloweeny...



https://www.pier1.com/glittered-cluster-oversized-led-pillar-candles/PS158442.html?cgid=halloween-decorations#nav=top&origin=gridswatch



To get my $60 off $200. Bought the silver & then 2 Skelly mugs


https://www.pier1.com/skeleton-mug/4114840.html?cgid=halloween-decorations#nav=top&origin=gridswatch


2 sets of 3 Black & Silver Pillar Candles w/timers (the flames are white instead of orange which is nearly impossible to find)


https://www.pier1.com/black-%26-silver-led-pillar-candles-set-of-3/4113375.html?cgid=halloween-decorations#nav=top&start=0&sz=120&showAll=146&origin=gridswatch


2 Skeleton Pillows with Dangling legs (Says on-line only but saw it in-store & very cute & soft):


https://www.pier1.com/skeleton-with-dangling-legs-pillow/4095791.html?cgid=halloween-decorations#nav=top&start=0&sz=120&showAll=146&origin=gridswatch


2 Sets of Skull Spreaders


https://www.pier1.com/skull-spreader-set/4119119.html?cgid=halloween-decorations#nav=top&start=0&sz=146&showAll=146&origin=gridswatch



Other than the candle cluster, Sis has the same taste.

*JoAnn's* didn't have a lot out yet but Sis had a 20% off entire purchase so we both got the Skeleton Garden Flag Holder (didn't go back but whoever asked how to get the flag on it, the horizontal part with the hand unscrews).
Also got the "Small Shaking Ghost" & Skelly Bride Ornament (similar to those I bought from Pier 1):














*SPIRIT HALLOWEEN*: Probably the most unusual & best find of the day. Thought I read someone said that dog house was cardboard. It was hard plastic & really want that prop but they haven't sent coupons yet so I am waiting on the big stuff. Found this lighted treat bag that I am going to use as a purse. They had 2 or 3 designs. Can set it on 1 color or color-changing. Very thick nice material...




















Also want the "Scarecrow Porch Sitter with the Treat Bowl" but see he is $40 cheaper at Home Depot.

*Big Lots*: Had a $5 off $15 reward to use to bought this guy & he's pretty cool with the lights off:








Tried to continue but can only attach 10 files. Hopefully that is per post so I will post more after this.


----------



## Yodlei

Part 2:

*Hobby Lobby*: They still had very little stuff except for party things. Tons of Fall & Christmas. Bought a plate stand for my Skull Platter I got from At Home. Going to cover it with a hand towel or material so I can just catch his chin & then light him from behind. Also bought a tiny black spider with crystals & if I can find the black beads to make a ring, I will.








Dollar Tree: Was right next to Tuesday Morning but only had a partial aisle out but saw stuff I already had & don't buy much from here. Bought this witch though. Didn't like the ghost since it was too nicey.








Last was *Michaels* (3 of them) since had 25% off purchase & wanted to buy the miniatures but didn't have them all at one store. I wrote the promo code down & wasn't sure if I could use it again on-line but just placed an order before I got on here & it took so I bought those I couldn't find. Bought the lighted house with an extra 40% off regular I printed.













Picks & stems were 40% off already so got an extra 25% off of these. Can't see the garland but it is pretty heavy with metallic skulls on it. Going to wrap it with some purple micro lights & stretch it out along my mantle.














Saved a handful of printed 40% offs for the regular more expensive stuff which I will find on Friday. Cemetery gate or this big $30 wall, arch, etc. for my minis. I bought a similar black porcelain lighted house last year & the black metal haunted house 2 years ago & put blue submersible tealights in each window. My minis will be cute around them.
And some Spooky Town pieces to add to my huge collection:








Received my order from The Lakeside Collection before I walked out the door. Bought the Halloween & Christmas Projection Candles & tried the Halloween one & it works very well, especially if placed on a higher shelf. Projection is very bright. Also bought this Witch & her voice is broken...sounds like she is saying yep, yep, yep, yep....until you shut her off. UGH!


----------



## marigolddesigns

I am on the search for more vintage candy bags, got these via etsy today....if anyone has one or a few they would like to send my way, let me know as I would be so appreciative! Beyond the themed halloween party, I have a fun collection of vintage halloween ( 60, 70's) - love blow molds, etc....I am making a garland with these bags to hang over my windows....


----------



## DarkSecret

Yodlei said:


> Part 2:
> 
> *Hobby Lobby*: They still had very little stuff except for party things. Tons of Fall & Christmas. Bought a plate stand for my Skull Platter I got from At Home. Going to cover it with a hand towel or material so I can just catch his chin & then light him from behind. Also bought a tiny black spider with crystals & if I can find the black beads to make a ring, I will.
> View attachment 716347
> 
> 
> Dollar Tree: Was right next to Tuesday Morning but only had a partial aisle out but saw stuff I already had & don't buy much from here. Bought this witch though. Didn't like the ghost since it was too nicey.
> View attachment 716348
> 
> 
> Last was *Michaels* (3 of them) since had 25% off purchase & wanted to buy the miniatures but didn't have them all at one store. I wrote the promo code down & wasn't sure if I could use it again on-line but just placed an order before I got on here & it took so I bought those I couldn't find. Bought the lighted house with an extra 40% off regular I printed.
> View attachment 716361
> View attachment 716362
> 
> Picks & stems were 40% off already so got an extra 25% off of these. Can't see the garland but it is pretty heavy with metallic skulls on it. Going to wrap it with some purple micro lights & stretch it out along my mantle.
> View attachment 716365
> View attachment 716366
> 
> 
> Saved a handful of printed 40% offs for the regular more expensive stuff which I will find on Friday. Cemetery gate or this big $30 wall, arch, etc. for my minis. I bought a similar black porcelain lighted house last year & the black metal haunted house 2 years ago & put blue submersible tealights in each window. My minis will be cute around them.
> And some Spooky Town pieces to add to my huge collection:
> View attachment 716371
> 
> 
> Received my order from The Lakeside Collection before I walked out the door. Bought the Halloween & Christmas Projection Candles & tried the Halloween one & it works very well, especially if placed on a higher shelf. Projection is very bright. Also bought this Witch & her voice is broken...sounds like she is saying yep, yep, yep, yep....until you shut her off. UGH!
> View attachment 716372


Love your Halloween Haul! I am especially interested in that light up treat bag/tote. Where


Yodlei said:


> Part 2:
> 
> *Hobby Lobby*: They still had very little stuff except for party things. Tons of Fall & Christmas. Bought a plate stand for my Skull Platter I got from At Home. Going to cover it with a hand towel or material so I can just catch his chin & then light him from behind. Also bought a tiny black spider with crystals & if I can find the black beads to make a ring, I will.
> View attachment 716347
> 
> 
> Dollar Tree: Was right next to Tuesday Morning but only had a partial aisle out but saw stuff I already had & don't buy much from here. Bought this witch though. Didn't like the ghost since it was too nicey.
> View attachment 716348
> 
> 
> Last was *Michaels* (3 of them) since had 25% off purchase & wanted to buy the miniatures but didn't have them all at one store. I wrote the promo code down & wasn't sure if I could use it again on-line but just placed an order before I got on here & it took so I bought those I couldn't find. Bought the lighted house with an extra 40% off regular I printed.
> View attachment 716361
> View attachment 716362
> 
> Picks & stems were 40% off already so got an extra 25% off of these. Can't see the garland but it is pretty heavy with metallic skulls on it. Going to wrap it with some purple micro lights & stretch it out along my mantle.
> View attachment 716365
> View attachment 716366
> 
> 
> Saved a handful of printed 40% offs for the regular more expensive stuff which I will find on Friday. Cemetery gate or this big $30 wall, arch, etc. for my minis. I bought a similar black porcelain lighted house last year & the black metal haunted house 2 years ago & put blue submersible tealights in each window. My minis will be cute around them.
> And some Spooky Town pieces to add to my huge collection:
> View attachment 716371
> 
> 
> Received my order from The Lakeside Collection before I walked out the door. Bought the Halloween & Christmas Projection Candles & tried the Halloween one & it works very well, especially if placed on a higher shelf. Projection is very bright. Also bought this Witch & her voice is broken...sounds like she is saying yep, yep, yep, yep....until you shut her off. UGH!
> View attachment 716372


Love your Halloween Haul! I am especially interested in the lighted trick or treat bag/tote, and yes I would want to keep it for myself! Did you get it at a store? We don't have any Spirit Halloween stores here yet. I did not see it online. Let me know, please, thank you!


----------



## Yodlei

Yes, at a Spirit store. Brand says Yew Stuff. The material is canvas-like with with white bats, pumpkins, skellys, stars, cats & ghosts all over it. Has a pocket inside where the plexiglass slides in & I forgot to look but Sis says there is a battery pack so it will be reusable. It is pretty roomy. I'm going to add a snap or similar on top since I don't like purses with open access.


----------



## DarkSecret

Yodlei said:


> Yes, at a Spirit store. Brand says Yew Stuff. The material is canvas-like with with white bats, pumpkins, skellys, stars, cats & ghosts all over it. Has a pocket inside where the plexiglass slides in & I forgot to look but Sis says there is a battery pack so it will be reusable. It is pretty roomy. I'm going to add a snap or similar on top since I don't like purses with open access.


Thank you, I don't think any of the Spirit Halloween stores have opened in my area yet. Guess I better check, should be soon. That's a pretty unique bag, I'm glad you shared the photo. Normally I go into the Spirit stores to check out the animated, scary stuff.


----------



## Momof2!

I love everything everybody found. I guess I just love everything Halloween.


----------



## schatze

I have a covert operative in the Chicago area who loves a good shopping mission. I asked her to find two book boxes for me since I have seen they are out but not where I live. I wanted the black Fortune Teller with the palm, and the Mme LeNormand ones and she wisely asked if I would also like the Ouija one. She knows me so well. So three of these are mine and they may fit inside each other for EZ shipping. The theme for my annual coven get together is Fortune Teller - squee!


----------



## Illysium

schatze said:


> I have a covert operative in the Chicago area who loves a good shopping mission. I asked her to find two book boxes for me since I have seen they are out but not where I live. I wanted the black Fortune Teller with the palm, and the Mme LeNormand ones and she wisely asked if I would also like the Ouija one. She knows me so well. So three of these are mine and they may fit inside each other for EZ shipping. The theme for my annual coven get together is Fortune Teller - squee!
> View attachment 716422


Love the ouija box!


----------



## Illysium

Design Toscano Balkan Cross Tombstone
Skulls and moon phase box from Earthbound Trading
Alchemy Gothic Illuminati Cross


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

Saw this on Boney Bunch Love....does anyone know where it’s from? Any info is much appreciated.?


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

I got this witch from oriental trading








Light-Up Standing Witch Halloween Decoration | Oriental Trading


Watch out, she'll get you my little pretties! Every Halloween scene and haunted house needs a scary witch, and we've brewed up the perfect one for you here. ...




www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## Impy

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> Saw this on Boney Bunch Love....does anyone know where it’s from? Any info is much appreciated.?
> 
> View attachment 716514








Celebrate Halloween Together Iron Metal Moon Wall Decor


Embrace Halloween with this traditional black cat wall decor featuring some vintage vibes with its iron metal moon.




www.kohls.com




^Should be it!


----------



## Illysium

Got my serpent necklace and notebook from Killstar. The necklace came with a really nice quartz tower.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> @Ghost of Spookie, I found Squawkers on mercari.com a few months ago for $22 and the Pyrat rum barrel was found on OfferUp. The seller was in WA and offered shipping.


Thanks for the info! Having never heard of either place always worth knowing about other sources. I see Squawkers on Mercari can be just as expensive as ebay but still saw some reasonably priced ones were sold too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@spoiledbrat2910, thanks to your reply I picked up a few pieces of amber for my Dino DNA lab section as show-and-tell and one _really cool_ desk lamp that will find it's way into my Dino DNA lab desk area as well! The desk lamp is called Lampasaurus (even love the name) and was made in about 1999-2000 time frame by Salton (parent company I understand of Stiffel) and supposedly was only sold in Natural History Museum stores back then (which I can totally see being sold there). So cool and can't wait to see in person. Here's a link to one being sold retail at a furniture store (bought mine _much _cheaper used) but site with great photos of it: https://www.1stdibs.com/furniture/l...aurus-articulated-dinosaur-lamp/id-f_9138551/

Really appreciative of your reply otherwise I never would have likely seen one of these to even know they were out there. My original search was for "dinosaur fossil". This is shaping up to be a really cool haunt lab I think the kids will enjoy.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @spoiledbrat2910, thanks to your reply I picked up a few pieces of amber for my Dino DNA lab section as show-and-tell and one _really cool_ desk lamp that will find it's way into my Dino DNA lab desk area as well! The desk lamp is called Lampasaurus (even love the name) and was made in about 1999-2000 time frame by Salton (parent company I understand of Stiffel) and supposedly was only sold in Natural History Museum stores back then (which I can totally see being sold there). So cool and can't wait to see in person. Here's a link to one being sold retail at a furniture store (bought mine _much _cheaper used) but site with great photos of it: https://www.1stdibs.com/furniture/l...aurus-articulated-dinosaur-lamp/id-f_9138551/
> 
> Really appreciative of your reply otherwise I never would have likely seen one of these to even know they were out there. My original search was for "dinosaur fossil". This is shaping up to be a really cool haunt lab I think the kids will enjoy.


Glad you were able to find some amazing finds. That lamp is very cool! It's going to make for an outstanding display piece!


----------



## ghostbust99

Found the large version of the Gemmy splitting tombstone today


----------



## PoeLover

Bought these on eBay. My family room is filled with witches and the headless horseman for Halloween. How perfect are these?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

PoeLover said:


> Bought these on eBay. My family room is filled with witches and the headless horseman for Halloween. How perfect are these?
> View attachment 716708
> View attachment 716709


Those signs are amazing! Great finds!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog

Joanne's gave me a 55% off one regular priced item coupon so I got this cool box for $8 (normally $17.99). I think I'm going to store my card making supplies in it. That way I get a bit of Halloween every time I do cards ?


----------



## Ladyfrog

PoeLover those signs are great! Very unique.


----------



## Ladyfrog

schatze said:


> If only I could know I as REALLY, ACTUALLY moving! PNW sounds divine to me. Each year the dream of leaving here seems harder to believe. I'm at the point where I may as well go overboard and take my happiness there on the Halloween
> aisle.


I've lived in southern Washington for 13 years and there seems to be a decent amount of Halloween here. There are quite a few large haunt attractions throughout the state. I don't know much about Spokane other than it's a long way from me and it's a bit drier out that way. Washington is a very beautiful place.


----------



## Therewolf

Was at Menards yesterday getting gutter hangers an had to swing through the Halloween section. Came home with these 2, guys for my spooky town display.


----------



## Meadow

So last year made a ton of potion bottles but decided to throw a premade one in. Amazon has three left for anyone interested!

? ❤












Amazon.com


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Meadow said:


> So last year made a ton of potion bottles but decided to throw a premade one in. Amazon has three left for anyone interested!
> 
> ? ❤
> 
> View attachment 716875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


You made that? Those are awesome!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I wish that was the size of an actual decanter!


----------



## Meadow

Famous Pumpkin said:


> You made that? Those are awesome!


Nope this one I bought. I did make quite a few last year but I am light on supplies and figured one that was premade couldn’t hurt.


----------



## exlibrisnyx

Bobbiejo said:


> I picked up a few new pieces.
> View attachment 715980
> View attachment 715981
> View attachment 715982


 Where did you manage to snag those blankets?! They are on my want list now!


----------



## deathrisesagain

this is what i bought today. I was finally able to pick up my candelabra. Its the big one and let me say, i am so happy with it now......now to find taper flameless candles for it...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That’s a beautiful piece @deathrisesagain.


----------



## schatze

deathrisesagain said:


> this is what i bought today. I was finally able to pick up my candelabra. Its the big one and let me say, i am so happy with it now......now to find taper flameless candles for it...


Love it! And the column candlestick, too. That tray looks like a footed one I just picked up. Loves me some silver.


----------



## deathrisesagain

The tray and pitcher are both footed. I got a hell of a deal. $5 for the pitcher, $5 for the tray and $3 for the candle stick holder...........lets just not ask about the Candelabra.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

deathrisesagain said:


> The tray and pitcher are both footed. I got a hell of a deal. $5 for the pitcher, $5 for the tray and $3 for the candle stick holder...........lets just not ask about the Candelabra.


You can’t say don’t ask without tempting us to ask ?
I won’t ask how much, but where did u find it? It’s beautiful!


----------



## deathrisesagain

I found it at a local thrift/antique shop. They have a ton of silver/pewter dishware. They even have some candle stick holders, which i think i will go back for. I might even put in an offer for the four claw feet (for a cast iron tub) and grab those.

it's brass, and beautiful. I just wish i could find a floor candelabra that will match.


----------



## Bobbiejo

exlibrisnyx said:


> Where did you manage to snag those blankets?! They are on my want list now!


I found them at Ross.


----------



## schatze

deathrisesagain said:


> I found it at a local thrift/antique shop. They have a ton of silver/pewter dishware. They even have some candle stick holders, which i think i will go back for. I might even put in an offer for the four claw feet (for a cast iron tub) and grab those.
> 
> it's brass, and beautiful. I just wish i could find a floor candelabra that will match.


People are giving up their silver like crazy around me. That's fine, more for me! I have a hankering for a floor candelabra, too. You done good with that haul.


----------



## Illysium

Almanzo canisters and brass ink pot from CB2
Bad Blood from Etsy
Awesome lunar necklace from Restyle


----------



## Meadow

Illysium said:


> Almanzo canisters and brass ink pot from CB2
> Bad Blood from Etsy
> Awesome lunar necklace from Restyle
> 
> View attachment 716952
> View attachment 716953


With all the pirate frenzy Home Depot has caused, I’m totally loving on Octopus Ink. Nicely displayed as well.


----------



## Meadow

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I wish that was the size of an actual decanter!


Me too! But I’m actually just happy to have more wolf stuffs.


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> With all the pirate frenzy Home Depot has caused, I’m totally loving on Octopus Ink. Nicely displayed as well.


Thank you!


----------



## Hearthfire

Is anyone doing a pirate theme this year?


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> Is anyone doing a pirate theme this year?


Product wise I think HD owns it. I know lots of forum members bought the pirate ship so I can only assume that’s the plan.


----------



## ZombieRaider

I was in the basement this evening setting up different variations with the barrel that came with the sitting pirate....I set the barrel beside the spyglass pirate and put a flicker lantern on it....Looked good, then tried a skull pile with glow eyes I got last year....Looked good too....The way the barrel is made, both halves are identical so I could make a mold of half the barrel and then make a bunch of them....Probably build some shipping crates out of plywood too....If I can snag the skellies at half price this year, I'll grab them all for more pirates next year....Already snagged a pirates of Caribbean pistol when I ordered the headless help from spirit....Yep Home Depot done real good this year.....ZR


----------



## Meadow

Again, not groundbreaking but still happy with my purchase.

Wanted some more jack-o-lanterns but wanted white. Ace Hardware was doing 15% off today only so grabbed a few of these guys. Can’t wait to put some blue lights in them.






















Gemmy Jack-o-lantern Lighted Halloween Decoration 8.25 in. H x 9 in. W 1 pk - Ace Hardware







www.acehardware.com


----------



## Nox Eterna

Ordered these from TJMaxx today
10 pair of Halloween socks $4.99
Socks


----------



## Tyrant

Got this coffin-shaped Halloween pouch for my cards/phone and vampire-goth-styled pencil roll to store my hairsticks and clips in from the amazing Crafty Stichling:


----------



## nightbeasties

Tyrant said:


> Got this coffin-shaped Halloween pouch for my cards/phone and vampire-goth-styled pencil roll to store my hairsticks and clips in from the amazing Crafty Stichling:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 716991


I love this! I hadn't even thought of doing something similar. I keep my hairsticks in an old school milk bottle next to my bed, but I think I might have to make something like this myself. I will check out the maker's page, though. Sometimes I'm okay with not making it myself just because I can.

Today I checked out Home Goods. Scored. Somehow controlled myself and didn't buy everything I wanted. But since I've been needing mixing bowls a little smaller than what I have, and two in this set fit the bill, I picked up this set of mixing bowls (I haven't taken them out of their packaging yet). I have a couple other kitchen items that have similar skeletons, so they go perfect with my Halloween themed kitchen.











I also bought a big tea-style cup with pretty design, and the only two of these vintage style plates they had out at the time. 


























All of these are ceramic. I'm planning on painting the bamboo utensil holder behind it black, but it still stands out a bit in its natural color. It'll look better black.


----------



## DisturbedKitty

nightbeasties said:


> I love this! I hadn't even thought of doing something similar. I keep my hairsticks in an old school milk bottle next to my bed, but I think I might have to make something like this myself. I will check out the maker's page, though. Sometimes I'm okay with not making it myself just because I can.
> 
> Today I checked out Home Goods. Scored. Somehow controlled myself and didn't buy everything I wanted. But since I've been needing mixing bowls a little smaller than what I have, and two in this set fit the bill, I picked up this set of mixing bowls (I haven't taken them out of their packaging yet). I have a couple other kitchen items that have similar skeletons, so they go perfect with my Halloween themed kitchen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 716992
> 
> 
> I also bought a big tea-style cup with pretty design, and the only two of these vintage style plates they had out at the time.
> 
> View attachment 716993
> View attachment 716994
> 
> 
> View attachment 716995
> 
> 
> All of these are ceramic. I'm planning on painting the bamboo utensil holder behind it black, but it still stands out a bit in its natural color. It'll look better black.


Those plates are ceramic too? Cute!!


----------



## Therewolf

Lastnight I picked up 30 1x2 firing strips and 30 - 1/2" PVC to build 80' of fencing. just a pile on the garage floor right now. I already had the 100 finials that will go on top.


----------



## Meadow

Therewolf said:


> Lastnight I picked up 30 1x2 firing strips and 30 - 1/2" PVC to build 80' of fencing. just a pile on the garage floor right now. I already had the 100 finials that will go on top.


Wow! That’s a lot of fencing! Happy building!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I picked this little guy up from zulily


----------



## Therewolf

Meadow said:


> Wow! That’s a lot of fencing! Happy building!


New yard is on a corner, 30' deep and about 100' long from walkway to corner. Old yard only had about 40' of frontage, and half my old fencing got burned before the move (completely rotted). I have enough for the small section, but need new for long and around the corner.


----------



## Meadow

Therewolf said:


> New yard is on a corner, 30' deep and about 100' long from walkway to corner. Old yard only had about 40' of frontage, and half my old fencing got burned before the move (completely rotted). I have enough for the small section, but need new for long and around the corner.
> View attachment 717008


Looks like you have an excellent canvas for a great haunt! My husband whenever we look at new properties does an assessment of the future success of yard haunts before seriously considering a property. Happy haunting and cannot wait to see your uploads this year!


----------



## schatze

nightbeasties said:


> I love this! I hadn't even thought of doing something similar. I keep my hairsticks in an old school milk bottle next to my bed, but I think I might have to make something like this myself. I will check out the maker's page, though. Sometimes I'm okay with not making it myself just because I can.
> 
> Today I checked out Home Goods. Scored. Somehow controlled myself and didn't buy everything I wanted. But since I've been needing mixing bowls a little smaller than what I have, and two in this set fit the bill, I picked up this set of mixing bowls (I haven't taken them out of their packaging yet). I have a couple other kitchen items that have similar skeletons, so they go perfect with my Halloween themed kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a big tea-style cup with pretty design, and the only two of these vintage style plates they had out at the time.
> 
> View attachment 716993
> View attachment 716994
> 
> 
> View attachment 716995
> 
> 
> All of these are ceramic. I'm planning on painting the bamboo utensil holder behind it black, but it still stands out a bit in its natural color. It'll look better black.


Love your haul! I had to get the haunted house swimming pool sized cup, too I wanted one I got last year but No Go. I also spy with my little eye a nifty CLAW in that bamboo holder. Info on that, please?


----------



## schatze

Illysium said:


> Almanzo canisters and brass ink pot from CB2
> Bad Blood from Etsy
> Awesome lunar necklace from Restyle
> 
> View attachment 716952
> View attachment 716953


I like the ink pot a lot. And oh, great, now I am aware of CB2. More stores, more spending.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

schatze said:


> I like the ink pot a lot. And oh, great, now I am aware of CB2. More stores, more spending.


Schatze, I have to tell you I love your name. That's what my Omi used to call me.


----------



## nightbeasties

schatze said:


> Love your haul! I had to get the haunted house swimming pool sized cup, too I wanted one I got last year but No Go. I also spy with my little eye a nifty CLAW in that bamboo holder. Info on that, please?


Yes, the claw is from a set of salad tongs. They're the black raven claw set from Target a few years back. They usually have some version of them every year.


----------



## Illysium

schatze said:


> I like the ink pot a lot. And oh, great, now I am aware of CB2. More stores, more spending.


Thanks! 

It's on clearance right now. It's heavy and solid, looks like a relic. I love it.


----------



## schatze

Aww, my hubby's an army brat, born in Nuremberg. He called me that from the start. The Rotweiller down the street and hundreds of Dobies, Rotties and Doxies also answer to my nickname.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

schatze said:


> Aww, my hubby's an army brat, born in Nuremberg. He called me that from the start. The Rotweiller down the street and hundreds of Dobies, Rotties and Doxies also answer to my nickname.


LOL. Did you know it literally means "treasure" in German? It's a nice thing to be called by a loved one!


----------



## Therewolf

Meadow said:


> Looks like you have an excellent canvas for a great haunt! My husband whenever we look at new properties does an assessment of the future success of yard haunts before seriously considering a property. Happy haunting and cannot wait to see your uploads this year!


Only going to be here for another 1-2 years. We are house shopping (getting married next year) and every house we look at, I'm not only figuring out how I would decorate, but calculating how much storage space I have. My Fiancee is on board with it. She is not the Halloween nut I am, but she supports my obsession... I mean hobby.


----------



## schatze

Illysium said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's on clearance right now. It's heavy and solid, looks like a relic. I love it.


Why, you little ENABLER, you!


----------



## schatze

My mission specialist got these to me safe and sound. They have a canvas feel to them, are of wood and have a magnetic close. And they all fit inside one another like Kachina dolls for storage. I mean win/win, right?


----------



## Andromalius

deathrisesagain said:


> this is what i bought today. I was finally able to pick up my candelabra. Its the big one and let me say, i am so happy with it now......now to find taper flameless candles for it...


Love ???


----------



## Andromalius

Therewolf said:


> New yard is on a corner, 30' deep and about 100' long from walkway to corner. Old yard only had about 40' of frontage, and half my old fencing got burned before the move (completely rotted). I have enough for the small section, but need new for long and around the corner.
> View attachment 717008


Your house burned down?


----------



## Illysium

schatze said:


> My mission specialist got these to me safe and sound. They have a canvas feel to them, are of wood and have a magnetic close. And they all fit inside one another like Kachina dolls for storage. I mean win/win, right?
> View attachment 717047


Nice score! How much was the ouija box, if you don't mind me asking? Thinking of having a friend to pick one up for me, since our closest Homegoods is 300 miles away. There are a few floating around online, but they're $40+ with shipping.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up 3 more 10’ lengths of 3/4” Schedule 40 pvc for my front yard dino containment fencing so I’ll get 8 posts from it. Surprised it fit all inside my car thru the trunk to the front passenger floor area Yeah! . First time with my test piece I brought home I had it sticking out the back seat window. Guess I didn’t think it would fit all inside so never tried first time. Will cut tomorrow. Figured 5’ was tall enough for the Stegosaurus area with it being on the small side. Each post gets topped with a blue lens pathway light.


----------



## schatze

Illysium said:


> Nice score! How much was the ouija box, if you don't mind me asking? Thinking of having a friend to pick one up for me, since our closest Homegoods is 300 miles away. There are a few floating around online, but they're $40+ with shipping.


Ouija, the biggest was $12.99, Mme Le Normand , $9.99 and the palm was $7.99. $34 for the trio.


----------



## Spooktacularbre

I found this awesome pumpkin man for $50 on FB Marketplace and decked out my foyer in Halloween with him by the door?







.. isn’t it spooktacular??


----------



## Illysium

schatze said:


> Ouija, the biggest was $12.99, Mme Le Normand , $9.99 and the palm was $7.99. $34 for the trio.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Andromalius

Spooktacularbre said:


> I found this awesome pumpkin man for $50 on FB Marketplace and decked out my foyer in Halloween with him by the door?
> View attachment 717089
> .. isn’t it spooktacular??


Very nice decor!


----------



## Spooktacularbre

@Andromalius Thank you so much!!


----------



## Andromalius

Spooktacularbre said:


> @Andromalius Thank you so much!!


You are very welcome! How did you get the purple light in the room? It really casts a nice color on your decor.


----------



## Spooktacularbre

Andromalius said:


> Very nice decor!





Andromalius said:


> You are very welcome! How did you get the purple light in the room? It really casts a nice color on your decor.


I used an LED Tree in the background but I’m going to buy a purple LED light to hang to take its place. The orange led is a light I put inside the Halloween bowl.


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought these 2 things from Michaels to pick up on Friday:





Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com




















Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com













And just a dozen Halloween clickers from OT:








Halloween Clicker Toys - 12 Pc. | Oriental Trading


Make some noise while trick-or-treating with these Halloween Clicker Toys! A perfect alternative to candy, these little clickers feature Halloween images ...




www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## Bellatropa

Got a porcelain owl I am painting black, some awesome brocade upholstery fabric on clearance for $3.29/yd at the hobby store for swag bunting, and a cool old genie looking bottle to add to my potionscollection.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Got lucky n bought this today from an oddity dealer. Added to my adamms collection


----------



## schatze

With a vintage apothecary label and maybe a little more whoring up, this empty amber kombucha bottle may have some display possibilities.


----------



## kakugori

C/o Walmart. A small throw pillow and a metal pumpkin bucket.


----------



## Andromalius

kakugori said:


> View attachment 717223
> 
> C/o Walmart. A small throw pillow and a metal pumpkin bucket.


Cute! What does c/o Walmart mean?


----------



## Bobbiejo

Andromalius said:


> Cute! What does c/o Walmart mean?


Care of Walmart?


----------



## Bobbiejo

schatze said:


> With a vintage apothecary label and maybe a little more whoring up, this empty amber kombucha bottle may have some display possibilities.
> View attachment 717167


Those are great bottles! I use my elderberry extract glass dark bottles for my apothecary. I swear by this product and stock up all year long, especially during winter. Needless to say, but I have lots of these bottles.


----------



## schatze

Placed an order for these at World Market


----------



## Momof2!

Found these candles at the thrift store. I love em!


----------



## schatze

My Target tray preorder just arrived. Packaged better than 
anything I have gotten in previous years.


----------



## Illysium

Michaels, Party City, Hobby Lobby, Joann, TJ Maxx & Pottery Barn.


----------



## DisturbedKitty

schatze said:


> Placed an order for these at World Market
> View attachment 717259
> 
> View attachment 717260


YAAASSSS ?


----------



## Yodlei

Cute rhinestone shirts & leggings at Meijer yesterday.




















As with most cheap clothes, I buy big. I'm a 12-14 & leggings are a 2x-3x. Had held the XL up & looked like it would fit a child. The leggings felt a little funny so will have to try them again but as for the shirt, it is extremely soft french terry. I mixed as tops were supposed to match but the leggings came with a purple top with a white crystal BOO across the chest & didn't appear to match to me. Don't remember what leggings were supposed to go with the TRICK shirt but also had an orange short with a black rhinestone pumpkin face on it & leggings were black with pumpkins on them. Also had a black shirt with white crystal cat face with green eyes & leggings matched same pattern. Shirt actually fits well as most are tight around the waist &/or hips & this one is pretty full.

Meijer didn't have any Halloween decor out yet but did find 2 varieties of Halloween Lofthouse cookies. YUM!

Also bought these at Kohl's:














They have a few glow in the dark towels this year. Also bought the witch water globe lantern I posted in the water globe thread.


----------



## Meadow

My local Goodwill did not disappoint and was able to test and does work. $4.99


----------



## Illysium

Got my plasma skull from Target.


----------



## projectworkout

Big lots has the thick pool noodles on sale 75% off. These work great to fill out a prop, as legs and arms, under the clothing. They also slide on pvc pipe for many uses. Only .84 each, I picked up 20!
They also had some clearance beach decor. The wheels and anchors are $2.50 each, they are about 14inches. I was planning on doing pirate next year, so these will paint up nicely


----------



## RCIAG

Stopped at a HG on my way to Michaels to pick up my pumpkin man & cat on a JOL & it was CLOSED!! Flooding or something weather related. Probably won't be open until Christmas which is a big ole bummer since that was a good HG & the other one that I really like is STILL closed from over a year ago when they got hit by a tornado.

Apparently Mother Nature doesn't like the HG around here! That only leaves ONE that's close enough to even think about & they're not so great.

So I made it to Michaels & I gotta say, I'm very impressed with the cat on the pumpkin. The JOL guy is nice too but he's an old design. The cat looks great & is a flat finish while the JOL he's on is glossy.

Neither are light up blow molds, they're too thick for any light to come through. I've got pics but I gotta get 'em off the phone. 

I also happened across some clearance stuff & there were 2 of these little pumpkin guys only they were missing their hats. They were originally $14 each marked down to $4 each so I HAD to buy them. They look fine without their hats, they just need some touch up paint on the top of their melons where the hat was glued down.





Sites-MichaelsUS-Site







www.michaels.com





I also hit up At Home & was disappointed to see that Christmas has already taken the top spots in seasonal. If you go into the store there's Halloween displays right by the front door (very GOT/dragon-centric) but if you make a right into the seasonal stuff it's Christmas first,_ then_ Halloween.

I got this book box only the smaller version. I was surprised at how nice it is. It's a much better qualilty than the others out there. It looks & feels like leather (it's probably just vinyl) & the inside is lined with that light flocking felty stuff. Usually these book boxes are just cardboard with what amounts to a sticker on them.









And this little skellykin, it was only $4.99 & I want it more for inspiration for future crafting than anything else.










I am also considering buying these things from Retro-A-Go-Go:





Mini Monsters | Retro-a-go-go!







www.retroagogo.com





I think I need the Frankenstein & Bride ones.


















Someone....stopme...beforeibuythem...aww..toolate. They're smaller versions of their larger makes & have those cool jointed bodies to go with them.

Each Mini Monster Box Contains:


7" Tall Ready-to-Hang Vac-tastic Plastic Mini Wall Decor Mask
18" Tall Ready-to-Hang Jointed Retro Figure. Each dressed in costume and ready to decorate any wall, window or door.
As always comes packaged in an amazing Retro Window Box designed to display your monsters in or out of the box.


Coupon code RETRO19 to get 15% off.


----------



## Industen




----------



## kristinms8

RCIAG said:


> Stopped at a HG on my way to Michaels to pick up my pumpkin man & cat on a JOL & it was CLOSED!! Flooding or something weather related. Probably won't be open until Christmas which is a big ole bummer since that was a good HG & the other one that I really like is STILL closed from over a year ago when they got hit by a tornado.
> 
> Apparently Mother Nature doesn't like the HG around here! That only leaves ONE that's close enough to even think about & they're not so great.
> 
> So I made it to Michaels & I gotta say, I'm very impressed with the cat on the pumpkin. The JOL guy is nice too but he's an old design. The cat looks great & is a flat finish while the JOL he's on is glossy.
> 
> Neither are light up blow molds, they're too thick for any light to come through. I've got pics but I gotta get 'em off the phone.
> 
> I also happened across some clearance stuff & there were 2 of these little pumpkin guys only they were missing their hats. They were originally $14 each marked down to $4 each so I HAD to buy them. They look fine without their hats, they just need some touch up paint on the top of their melons where the hat was glued down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites-MichaelsUS-Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.michaels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also hit up At Home & was disappointed to see that Christmas has already taken the top spots in seasonal. If you go into the store there's Halloween displays right by the front door (very GOT/dragon-centric) but if you make a right into the seasonal stuff it's Christmas first,_ then_ Halloween.
> 
> I got this book box only the smaller version. I was surprised at how nice it is. It's a much better qualilty than the others out there. It looks & feels like leather (it's probably just vinyl) & the inside is lined with that light flocking felty stuff. Usually these book boxes are just cardboard with what amounts to a sticker on them.
> View attachment 717377
> 
> 
> And this little skellykin, it was only $4.99 & I want it more for inspiration for future crafting than anything else.
> View attachment 717376
> 
> 
> 
> I am also considering buying these things from Retro-A-Go-Go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Monsters | Retro-a-go-go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.retroagogo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need the Frankenstein & Bride ones.
> View attachment 717380
> 
> 
> View attachment 717381
> 
> 
> Someone....stopme...beforeibuythem...aww..toolate. They're smaller versions of their larger makes & have those cool jointed bodies to go with them.
> 
> Each Mini Monster Box Contains:
> 
> 
> 7" Tall Ready-to-Hang Vac-tastic Plastic Mini Wall Decor Mask
> 18" Tall Ready-to-Hang Jointed Retro Figure. Each dressed in costume and ready to decorate any wall, window or door.
> As always comes packaged in an amazing Retro Window Box designed to display your monsters in or out of the box.
> 
> 
> Coupon code RETRO19 to get 15% off.


Those retro mask + jointed monster sets are cool looking! Please be sure to post pics & how you like ‘me when they arrive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

Made this at a paint your own ceramics place called Petroglyph over the weekend & got it back today after they fire’d it.

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodlei

kristinms8 said:


> Made this at a paint your own ceramics place called Petroglyph over the weekend & got it back today after they fire’d it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good job! Pretty cool looking.


----------



## Yodlei

Another lantern at Big R to go with the 1 I bought Wed. Steady on with timer or fire effect. Love them.














And Walmart just started with a few cheapy things. No decor yet. Bought 4 sets of these 8 function 100 led BO string lights. Red with black wire & timer funtion.


----------



## Andromalius

kristinms8 said:


> Made this at a paint your own ceramics place called Petroglyph over the weekend & got it back today after they fire’d it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## Andromalius

kristinms8 said:


> Made this at a paint your own ceramics place called Petroglyph over the weekend & got it back today after they fire’d it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How did you get all the snake detail on it?


----------



## kristinms8

Andromalius said:


> How did you get all the snake detail on it?


I bought a Halloween spider web lace at Joann’s to give it that texture. First you paint the skull with 2-3 coats of the lime color, then you wrap the lace around the skull and paint over it with the lime again which will act like a glue. After that dries you go over it with the black paint. Then you remove the lace & the lime holds the pattern. It’s tough to get the detailing in areas that aren’t flat though because the lace doesn’t lay flat & stick, but overall I thought it turned out really cool for my 1st try with the technique.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andromalius

kristinms8 said:


> I bought a Halloween spider web lace at Joann’s to give it that texture. First you paint the skull with 2-3 coats of the lime color, then you wrap the lace around the skull and paint over it with the lime again which will act like a glue. After that dries you go over it with the black paint. Then you remove the lace & the lime holds the pattern. It’s tough to get the detailing in areas that aren’t flat though because the lace doesn’t lay flat & stick, but overall I thought it turned out really cool for my 1st try with the technique.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool!


----------



## RCIAG

kristinms8 said:


> Those retro mask + jointed monster sets are cool looking! Please be sure to post pics & how you like ‘me when they arrive.


I will. They won't arrive until September sometime.


----------



## schatze

I found there is a product called Pumpkin Teeth. Now I must buy some pointy ones.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

schatze said:


> I found there is a product called Pumpkin Teeth. Now I must buy some pointy ones.
> View attachment 717498


Haha! Love it! They have their own site and they are super cheap if you buy in bulk. 12 sets (one of each) for $23. https://buypumpkinteeth.com/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up my Lampasaurus desk lamp from FedEx today. Sooo cool. Will use in my DNA lab desk area with the T-Rex skulls bought from Ross a few years back along with real Dominican amber, some with insects inside. I hope the kids love this educational area.



















Need to buy a chandelier-based bulb today. Not one to be found in my home and dying to light the lamp.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Haha! Love it! They have their own site and they are super cheap if you buy in bulk. 12 sets (one of each) for $23. https://buypumpkinteeth.com/


I bought some of these on after halloween clearance and they are great. Big time saver too.


----------



## Meadow

Took a road trip to my closest Spirit store. Didn’t see much but grabbed this Tarot card banner. The cards themselves are great but I’m thinking the Lovers card might not be as G rating as I would like. Adding the image for anyone who is buying but also hoping it doesn’t offend. This might be a buyer beware item.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those are actually very beautiful artwork. And the “naughty bits” are covered but can see why maybe Lovers might give someone pause around young kids. Funny I never thought of a succubus as a true lover though.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

schatze said:


> I found there is a product called Pumpkin Teeth. Now I must buy some pointy ones.
> View attachment 717498


Those are cool!!


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Those are actually very beautiful artwork. And the “naughty bits” are covered but can see why maybe Lovers might give someone pause around young kids. Funny I never thought of a succubus as a true lover though.


You know, on the back it said they flipped sides. And I just slid it out and looked at the first one. Agree completely the artwork is good which is why I purchased it. I honestly didn’t look closely at the packaging. I thought it would look great draped on the front of our gypsy tent. The Lovers card has Lilith on the back who is kinda sultry as well. I’m not displeased with the purchase. Just slightly miffed at why it’s so sensual.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Meadow said:


> Took a road trip to my closest Spirit store. Didn’t see much but grabbed this Tarot card banner. The cards themselves are great but I’m thinking the Lovers card might not be as G rating as I would like. Adding the image for anyone who is buying but also hoping it doesn’t offend. This might be a buyer beware item.
> 
> View attachment 717512
> 
> View attachment 717515
> 
> View attachment 717518


What exactly is a banner? Is this like garland for hanging off your fireplace mantle or much longer for hanging between trees or along a wall? It looks really cool.


----------



## Restless Acres

Got four of these bad boys today at Lowe's. On the way home from my kids first visit to Salem MA!


----------



## Meadow

Bobbiejo said:


> What exactly is a banner? Is this like garland for hanging off your fireplace mantle or much longer for hanging between trees or along a wall? It looks really cool.


Yes, that’s exactly what it is. See the images below. Best I could do to get them all. It was $7.99 but had a 20% coupon. Cards are 6.5 each.


----------



## Andromalius

Meadow said:


> Took a road trip to my closest Spirit store. Didn’t see much but grabbed this Tarot card banner. The cards themselves are great but I’m thinking the Lovers card might not be as G rating as I would like. Adding the image for anyone who is buying but also hoping it doesn’t offend. This might be a buyer beware item.
> 
> View attachment 717512
> 
> View attachment 717515
> 
> View attachment 717518


Lol. Hey they look like they’re having a great time!! ???


----------



## Andromalius

Bobbiejo said:


> What exactly is a banner? Is this like garland for hanging off your fireplace mantle or much longer for hanging between trees or along a wall? It looks really cool.


It reminds me of the Tibetan flags


----------



## Andromalius

Restless Acres said:


> Got four of these bad boys today at Lowe's. On the way home from my kids first visit to Salem MA!


What is that?


----------



## jimmyMM

Picked up six or seven new ornament material, great haul for one day! Just finished drilling hanger holes in them and making them into ornaments.


----------



## Meadow

Andromalius said:


> Lol. Hey they look like they’re having a great time!! ???


Guess the age 14+ in the corner should have made me worry ?


----------



## Meadow

Restless Acres said:


> Got four of these bad boys today at Lowe's. On the way home from my kids first visit to Salem MA!


Saw those at Lowe’s today and thought the collapsibility was outstanding. Nice purchase!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Meadow said:


> Yes, that’s exactly what it is. See the images below. Best I could do to get them all. It was $7.99 but had a 20% coupon. Cards are 6.5 each.
> 
> View attachment 717550
> 
> View attachment 717551


They must me adding to their fortune teller line. I didn't see these last year , all I saw were the decks of tarot , I picked up two decks of those but didn't look through them, I wonder if the Lovers is the same. They are packed away or I would look. It doesn't really bother me and truthfull doubt the kids will be looking close enough to notice. I think it will be ok. I hope I find some at my store, I think they're great.


----------



## Meadow

disembodiedvoice said:


> They must me adding to their fortune teller line. I didn't see these last year , all I saw were the decks of tarot , I picked up two decks of those but didn't look through them, I wonder if the Lovers is the same. They are packed away or I would look. It doesn't really bother me and truthfull doubt the kids will be looking close enough to notice. I think it will be ok. I hope I find some at my store, I think they're great.


That’s what I’m thinking. There was a small display of witch items and on the back was this item and few other tarot card inspired pieces. All good and I had not seen them before. I thought about buying either the white or black sage but they were 7.99 and figured I could probably craft one with a small bunch of Dollar Tree rafia.


----------



## Spooktacularbre

Today I found the Witches Brew Resin figurine I have been searching for. I gave up on finding her after no luck for two weeks and what do you know? Today I walked into HomeGoods and there she was!!! It was pure luck but I’m so thankful, she is everything! I am obsessed?


----------



## Restless Acres

Andromalius said:


> What is that?


Collapsible (think laundry hamper) toxic waste barrels.


----------



## schatze

Meadow said:


> Took a road trip to my closest Spirit store. Didn’t see much but grabbed this Tarot card banner. The cards themselves are great but I’m thinking the Lovers card might not be as G rating as I would like. Adding the image for anyone who is buying but also hoping it doesn’t offend. This might be a buyer beware item.
> 
> View attachment 717512
> 
> View attachment 717515
> 
> View attachment 717518


Wow, I love the colors. I don't see it online though. Time for a visit.


----------



## Ditsterz

Bought these 3 bowls from pottery barn. They were too cute to not get them. ?


----------



## Bobbiejo

schatze said:


> Wow, I love the colors. I don't see it online though. Time for a visit.


I looked for it too using both tarot and banner as search words. I couldn’t find it either.


----------



## Meadow

Bobbiejo said:


> I looked for it too using both tarot and banner as search words. I couldn’t find it either.


Now I feel silly for not taking a picture of the rack! I seriously thought Spirit had all their stuff online. Like I said before, the front of the rack was all witch stuff and it was near the Sanderson sisters decor stuff. On the front of the rack was their witch sign with the broom for flying lessons. All the tarot stuff was on the back. There was a light banner with LED lights, a tarot blanket, some black and white sage, and some other random tarot items. I’m so sorry for not snapping a pic.


----------



## Meadow

Sorry for the duplicate post.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Meadow said:


> Now I feel silly for not taking a picture of the rack! I seriously thought Spirit had all their stuff online. Like I said before, the front of the rack was all witch stuff and it was near the Sanderson sisters decor stuff. On the front of the rack was their witch sign with the broom for flying lessons. All the tarot stuff was on the back. There was a light banner with LED lights, a tarot blanket, some black and white sage, and some other random tarot items. I’m so sorry for not snapping a pic.


No need to feel sorry! This is a great thread to see what all people are buying. We really like your banner and were hoping to find one for ourselves. You scored a good find!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I can definitely see the tarot card banner separated and each card hung. If I made a 3-sided booth I think I’d hang mine on an interior back and/or side draped “wall”. Easy enough to leave out the lovers if you want and honestly don’t think anyone would miss it but you.

The garland string looks like a satin ribbon to me. Curious how hard would it be to remove each card?Could you tell us what the cards are made of and how big is each card? For the price I could see picking up some for my booth. They would add a nice feel. Was thinking of adorning the fortune teller walls with suns and moons but kind of like this idea for Madame Zaltana’s booth better. I haven’t looked but don’t think I’ve seen any sign of a Spirit Store open by me yet.

One more question. Are the cards you showed different on the flip side or a duplicate of what you see on the face. Not sure from the photo if I’m looking at 2 strands of card garland or one.


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I can definitely see the tarot card banner separated and each card hung...Maybe on an inside back and/or side draped wall to a fortune teller tent maybe. That way you could leave out the lovers if you want and honestly don’t think anyone would miss it but you.
> 
> The garland string looks like a satin ribbon to me. How hard would it be to remove each card? What are the cards made of and how big are each card? Hard to tell from the photo. For the price I could see picking up some for my booth.


Your brain is clearly working like mine! The cards are glued pretty well together and the satin ribbon is glued as well. I’m worried pulling them apart would ruin them. I’m debating using my heat gun but I’m also thinking of just finding green stickers and covering the guy.

The cards are somewhere between cardboard and card stock.

I found a plan for a PVC cabana. My goal is to use the frame plan I’ve found, get some cheap fabric and create the tent. Then using bright colored sheer curtains to doll up the front and then drape this tarot banner across the front. Hope that makes sense.

Forgot to answer all your question. It’s one strand with two different sides. Each card is 6.5 inches.


----------



## Gweede

Saw this on Facebook Marketplace. Pretty cool.


----------



## Gweede

Meadow said:


> My local Goodwill did not disappoint and was able to test and does work. $4.99
> 
> View attachment 717357


 What an awesome deal!!! I have looking for this one.


----------



## Meadow

Saw these at Farm & Fleet. Proof you can put big eyes on anything and Make it cute.










Other than that, managed to get my custom sign for the gypsies picked up from Walgreens and bought another shepherds hook at Menards for yet another flying witch. And some straw bales from Michael’s thanks to their additional 20% off sale online. 

It’s starting to get pretty spooky over here! ??


----------



## Industen

Pretty fun, should look good in the laboratory


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> Saw these at Farm & Fleet. Proof you can put big eyes on anything and Make it cute.
> 
> View attachment 717643


Want! Those are so cute.


----------



## Meadow

Illysium said:


> Want! Those are so cute.







__





Halloween Tabletop Decorations | Blain's Farm & Fleet


Shop online or in-store for affordable Halloween Tabletop Decorations. Buy fun and spooky Halloween Decorations for tabletops at Blain's Farm & Fleet.



www.farmandfleet.com


----------



## Gweede

Industen said:


> Pretty fun, should look good in the laboratory


I love it, gotta have it for my lab!! Thanks for posting this video. If you do decide to modify it, I'd love to see it!


----------



## Gweede

Meadow said:


> Saw these at Farm & Fleet. Proof you can put big eyes on anything and Make it cute.
> 
> View attachment 717643
> 
> 
> Other than that, managed to get my custom sign for the gypsies picked up from Walgreens and bought another shepherds hook at Menards for yet another flying witch. And some straw bales from Michael’s thanks to their additional 20% off sale online.
> 
> It’s starting to get pretty spooky over here! ??


Farm & Fleet? Are you in WI? I miss that place!


----------



## Meadow

Gweede said:


> Farm & Fleet? Are you in WI? I miss that place!


Close! Go a little south and you’ll find me ?


----------



## Tyrant

Technically not acquired today, but the bounty of my first official Halloween shopping run undergone part of Friday and most of yesterday with my entire stash of store coupons at nearly all the locations exhausted. 

_deep breath_ What I scored at Michael's, The Spirit, At Home, Home Goods, Joanne's, Cracker Barrel, TJ Max and a tiny little find at a comic book convention:










Detail of the little skeleton stirrer I scored at the convention: 










And the fabric haul from Joanne's with arrivals from eQuilter, Fat Quarter Shop and a dealer on eBay selling scraps from the Boneful fabric line:


----------



## schatze

Meadow said:


> Now I feel silly for not taking a picture of the rack! I seriously thought Spirit had all their stuff online. Like I said before, the front of the rack was all witch stuff and it was near the Sanderson sisters decor stuff. On the front of the rack was their witch sign with the broom for flying lessons. All the tarot stuff was on the back. There was a light banner with LED lights, a tarot blanket, some black and white sage, and some other random tarot items. I’m so sorry for not snapping a pic.


I’m glad you shared and took those great pix of the cards and banner, thanks.


----------



## Yodlei

Meadow said:


> Saw these at Farm & Fleet. Proof you can put big eyes on anything and Make it cute.
> 
> View attachment 717643
> 
> 
> Other than that, managed to get my custom sign for the gypsies picked up from Walgreens and bought another shepherds hook at Menards for yet another flying witch. And some straw bales from Michael’s thanks to their additional 20% off sale online.
> 
> It’s starting to get pretty spooky over here! ??


Another store that didn't have much on-line when I looked awhile back. Those spiders are very cute. Saw some other stuff on there (sucker for lighted things) & guess I'll have to make another birdseed run & check stuff out.


----------



## Hearthfire

Someone posted last night that Joann's has 60% off Halloween so I ordered $150 worth of stuff to pick up in store!!! I'm so excited! Lots of skelly ornament figures and skelly mermaids and witch hands that attach to your wall. I'll post when I pick it up!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Those are actually very beautiful artwork. And the “naughty bits” are covered but can see why maybe Lovers might give someone pause around young kids. Funny I never thought of a succubus as a true lover though.





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Those are actually very beautiful artwork. And the “naughty bits” are covered but can see why maybe Lovers might give someone pause around young kids. Funny I never thought of a succubus as a true lover though.


I agree. Beautiful color palate. Be great to blow up as a larger pic to frame


----------



## Meadow

screamqueen2012 said:


> I agree. Beautiful color palate. Be great to blow up as a larger pic to frame


Great suggestion. That might be a solution to getting a larger banner if I cannot pry them apart.


----------



## Illysium

Got my tombstone from Target.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I had plans to go into Michaels and pick up the wooden fortune teller sign but the hot weather has kept me from doing much early shopping. Kind of glad now that I see the tarot card banner and instead going more in that direction for decorating Madame Zaltana's booth. I do have the fairly large signage advertising Madame Zaltana that GR had (maybe still has) so the more I think about it another sign would be redundant. So glad you posted your picks of the banner @Meadow otherwise I might not have even noticed it if I walked into my store depending on how it is displayed. Still not seeing it online to order and maybe since it's not that expensive of a product they won't.


----------



## Meadow

Illysium said:


> Got my tombstone from Target.
> 
> View attachment 717720


Looks amazing!


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I had plans to go into Michaels and pick up the wooden fortune teller sign but the hot weather has kept me from doing much early shopping. Kind of glad now that I see the tarot card banner and instead going more in that direction for decorating Madame Zaltana's booth. I do have the fairly large signage advertising Madame Zaltana that GR had (maybe still has) so the more I think about it another sign would be redundant. So glad you posted your picks of the banner @Meadow otherwise I might not have even noticed it if I walked into my store depending on how it is displayed. Still not seeing it online to order and maybe since it's not that expensive of a product they won't.


Glad to help! Have you considered making your own sign? I just made my own with an app and got Walgreens to print it out.


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> Looks amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## schatze

Halloween Forum forgive me because I have sinned. I purchased yet another Phrenology head. In my defense, I didn't have one like it.


----------



## Meadow

@schatze - like we are going to disagree with your purchase. ?


----------



## MorganaMourning

@schatze - my first thought was How dare you buy another? Then I looked at it closer and thought That's really cool. You're forgiven. LOL


----------



## schatze

MorganaMourning said:


> @schatze - my first thought was How dare you buy another? Then I looked at it closer and thought That's really cool. You're forgiven. LOL


Thank you, it was really out of my control. I was powerless in its thrall.


----------



## Meadow

schatze said:


> Thank you, it was really out of my control. I was powerless in its thrall.


Totally using that response for everything that gets delivered.


----------



## Malicious

Found this frank cookie jar at homegoods!


----------



## Meadow

Malicious said:


> View attachment 717732
> Found this frank cookie jar at homegoods!


What a great face!


----------



## Meadow

Found this slightly worn, metallic and fringed scarf at Goodwill for $1. Screamed gypsy to me. Thinking it can double as a table cloth.


----------



## Meadow

This popped up on my feed today. I didn’t purchase but a pretty great find.



Amazon.com


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

schatze said:


> Thank you, it was really out of my control. I was powerless in its thrall.


I totally get that!


----------



## schatze

Malicious said:


> View attachment 717732
> Found this frank cookie jar at homegoods!


Wow, that looks well done, like something that will be sought after by many.


----------



## Summer

Did my first Halloween shopping trip this weekend. Was able to get to Joann's, Big Lots, Michael's, Spirit Halloween and Target. Will say Joann's was the big winner for me over the weekend with 60% off all Halloween items. Was able to get me a full-sized posable skeleton, originally $100, for $40. I couldn't pass it up! Big Lots had a nice selection of Halloween home décor in stock. Was able to grab up a couple items there. I was surprisingly disappointed in our local Michael's although being the most excited about going there. I'd imagine their Halloween section has already been ran through because there wasn't much there; however, was 30% off Halloween items. Target was another disappointment. My local Target was JUST starting to get Halloween in so there wasn't much there yet but I was able to get a few treat bag items and some bowls. And unfortunately, our Spirit Halloween wasn't completely filled up yet but there was still a ton there to see! Was able to get some tombstones for the graveyard, buy one get one 50% off.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Malicious said:


> View attachment 717732
> Found this frank cookie jar at homegoods!


I absolutely LOVE that! Great find!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Meadow said:


> Your brain is clearly working like mine! The cards are glued pretty well together and the satin ribbon is glued as well. I’m worried pulling them apart would ruin them. I’m debating using my heat gun but I’m also thinking of just finding green stickers and covering the guy.
> 
> The cards are somewhere between cardboard and card stock.
> 
> I found a plan for a PVC cabana. My goal is to use the frame plan I’ve found, get some cheap fabric and create the tent. Then using bright colored sheer curtains to doll up the front and then drape this tarot banner across the front. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Forgot to answer all your question. It’s one strand with two different sides. Each card is 6.5 inches.


I managed to find the tarot banner at one of the Spirit stores near me. The cashier said they just put them out. There were four, but I bought two of them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in Spirit Halloween during lunch to buy the Tarot Card Banner. It is very nice; and looking closer at a card, it looks like one printed piece that was then folded over at the top over the ribbon in order to make a printed front and back card view — so not two cards glued together. The card stock is heavy and glossy. Nice quality and the ribbon is a nice satin which is looped at both ends.

Each card is 6-1/2” x 4”. Not sure if I will pick up another banner to get all 12 card faces. Not quite sure how I’ll use it. If I hang it across the back booth wall one probably would be enough.

I was going to use the 20% off coupon on the cards but saw the shark skull and couldn’t resist that for my pirate/island theme. Might eventually pick up a few more. Liked the octopus they had too. Going through the aquarium was very cool and of course had to ask if they were selling the projections for it. They don’t know, but it wasn’t something in the store.


----------



## Meadow

@Bobbiejo and @Ghost of Spookie so glad you managed to find the banners.
They are really pretty and I’m almost certain they couldn’t be printed for the price.

The shark skull is cool but I will be honest when I saw it I had a brief moment of... what animal is that?


----------



## RCIAG

GAH!! I've been checking the Spirit store locator & for a month the store closest to me was stating "Opening August 24!!" but now it says "Planned to Open 9/14!"

I might have to get that shark skelly IF THE DANG PLACE EVER OPENS!!


----------



## Meadow

RCIAG said:


> GAH!! I've been checking the Spirit store locator & for a month the store closest to me was stating "Opening August 24!!" but now it says "Planned to Open 9/14!"
> 
> I might have to get that shark skelly IF THE DANG PLACE EVER OPENS!!


Well the good news is if your store is not open till 9/14, no one else is buying their stock either so you might end up with a good supply. The one we went to Saturday just opened and I’m trying a different location that opens on 8/31. Now that I know an item I wanted is sold out online I need to be more prepared. Hang in there!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> ....The shark skull is cool but I will be honest when I saw it I had a brief moment of... what animal is that?


LOL. The movie _Jaws_ will be forever embedded in my mind...those dark black soulless eyes, those rows of razor sharp teeth...the heartbeating thumping music that said It’s Coming and going to Eat You!!! Nah, I recognized it immediately as the symbol of open water nightmares. Which BTW just watch the trailer for _Underwater_. Not sure what is down there but I know it ain’t good!!!


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LOL. The movie _Jaws_ will be forever embedded in my mind...those dark black soulless eyes, those rows of razor sharp teeth...the heartbeating thumping music that said It’s Coming and going to Eat You!!! Nah, I recognized it immediately as the symbol of open water nightmares. Which BTW just watch the trailer for _Underwater_. Not sure what is down there but I know it ain’t good!!!


Jaws is an amazing classic movie. Anything that plays to your natural fears is great. I did appreciate how on the dock at Spirit there was a netted fish bag filled with fish skeletons. I thought that was a super cute idea with a pretty good presence.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Some context...the one who didn’t get away.










Should be a skeleton foot really...

His jaw doesn’t open too wide but still has possibilities.


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Some context...the one who didn’t get away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a skeleton foot really...
> 
> His jaw doesn’t open too wide but still has possibilities.


Is it wrong that I can see him in a bucket upright filled with chum?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> Jaws is an amazing classic movie. Anything that plays to your natural fears is great. I did appreciate how on the dock at Spirit there was a netted fish bag filled with fish skeletons. I thought that was a super cute idea with a pretty good presence.


There have been seemingly a large number of shark attacks, some fatal, in the news this summer. So the thought of a shark attack is kind of front and center along with blue-green algae toxic illnesses and deaths. Heard they think it has to do with global warming of the waters near the coast where people are playing. People have been suffering from all the high temps this summer and looking to get in some water and I guess the food supply has moved closer to the coast too. Can’t imagine how terrifying that is for people nearby to see.


----------



## Illysium

Potion bottles and owl from Joann
Psychic signs from AtHome
Nemesis Now Wolfsbane bottle
Hobo coins from Ebay


----------



## kristinms8

Malicious said:


> View attachment 717732
> Found this frank cookie jar at homegoods!


Super cool! Haven’t seen him in my travels yet but he’s awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

Bought some cool Lagoon Creature guitar grips on Etsy & got them yesterday- Absolutely Love ‘em!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schatze

Thanks Meadow! I got my tarot garlands for my fortune teller themed halloween party this year. 








Also found and fixed the dust jacket of an old book that belonged to my mother. I think it’s a hoot and I hope to gain tons of fun and popularity with it.


----------



## Meadow

@schatze, @Bobbiejo and @Ghost of Spookie I get the feeling we really need to be trading tips and tricks since we apparently are theme buddies!

I’m seriously winging it!


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought some Bones Coffee, https://www.bonescoffee.com/, in Jack O Lantern" & "Caramel Apple" flavour. Great coffee, not a super strong flavour but you know it's there. It's not like putting flavoured creamer in your coffee, it's a more subtle flavour.

These 2 are available in whole bean or ground. A lot of the other flavours are also available in K cups. You can also buy a group of sample packs which is a great way to try smaller bags of a bunch of flavours. They also have decaf in some & they have non-flavoured coffee too.

Our overall favourite is Highland Grog. I liked Egg Nog too but that's not out yet. I haven't tried these 2 flavours yet since I didn't find them until Christmas of last year. My husband got a Bones gift box with 2 mugs & some sample packs.

I just wish they made stickers of all their bags because the graphics are great.









Jacked O Lantern | 12oz


Jacked 'O' Lantern is a rich, full-bodied medium-roast coffee with the perfect amount of pumpkin-spice flavor. You won't need to wade through a sea of furry boots and baggy sweaters to get this Fall-favorite - we'll deliver it straight to your door. Do yourself a favor and start your mornings by...




bonescoffee.com

























Caramel Apple | 12oz


Caramel Apple is a classic Autumn flavor that you can now enjoy in your daily coffee! We've infused our 100% Arabica beans with caramel sweetness and tart apple to deliver one of our best-tasting flavors yet. Orders typically ship within 1-2 days.




www.bonescoffee.com


----------



## Illysium

Man photobucket sucks...Pics again. ?

Potion bottles and owl from Joann
Psychic signs from AtHome
Nemesis Now Wolfsbane bottle
Hobo coins from Ebay


----------



## Meadow

Illysium said:


> Man photobucket sucks...Pics again. ?
> 
> Potion bottles and owl from Joann
> Psychic signs from AtHome
> Nemesis Now Wolfsbane bottle
> Hobo coins from Ebay
> 
> View attachment 717959
> View attachment 717960
> 
> View attachment 717961


Are you happy with the Wolfsbane bottle? Looks like we bought the same on through different companies. Mine doesn’t get here until sometime next month ☹


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> Are you happy with the Wolfsbane bottle? Looks like we bought the same on through different companies. Mine doesn’t get here until sometime next month ☹


I love it. Got it here. I bought a dragon crystal ball from these guys too, a few weeks ago. Free shipping, within a week from the UK.


----------



## Meadow

Illysium said:


> I love it. Got it here. I bought a dragon crystal ball from these guys too, a few weeks ago. Free shipping, within a week from the UK.


Looks like you got a better deal than I did. Nicely done! Glad to know it’s a good item. Mine is coming from the UK as well but cost me 11.99. And clearly my shipping is challenged with a window of 9/3 - 9/18.


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> Looks like you got a better deal than I did. Nicely done! Glad to know it’s a good item. Mine is coming from the UK as well but cost me 11.99. And clearly my shipping is challenged with a window of 9/3 - 9/18.


Thanks! It usually takes a lot longer from overseas. I was just hoping to have it by Halloween. I have no idea, how they got it here so soon.


----------



## MickeyKnox

Just spent $150+ at Witch City WIcks. They released their Halloween collection just over an hour ago.


----------



## Meadow

MickeyKnox said:


> Just spent $150+ at Witch City WIcks. They released their Halloween collection just over an hour ago.


They might win for one of the best store names ever. Have you bought from them before?


----------



## schatze

Meadow said:


> @schatze, @Bobbiejo and @Ghost of Spookie I get the feeling we really need to be trading tips and tricks since we apparently are theme buddies!
> 
> I’m seriously winging it!


As far as stuff I collect, I just go by what I like. I do give an old school party each year for my "coven" of friends who dress as witches and enjoy food and drink. I was wondering if anyone else was interested in Halloween party stuff like food and table decorations. My food is rarely the cutesy stuff, but regular food displayed in what I hope to be an interesting way. The most themed food I do is make aspic in a skull mold or Halloween cookies or clear sugar shards in cupcakes with red icing drips, and drinks poured from beakers. I won't be surprised if I get crickets on this. I seem to be a throwback. Every year I make favors and this year I hope to dip real roses in black wax to preserve them.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Just purchased this from Party City online. My adorable babies!
Since the box is made of material, I'll probably sit it inside of a cardboard box painted similar to give it more stability. Scared folks can cause quite a ruckus, ya know.


----------



## schatze

I collect sets of dishes. Last year, I realized I had no orange plates for Halloween so I got these dinner plates and bowls from Dollar Tree. This year I see they have side plates and mugs that I also realize I need for mix and match purposes. I bought online in bulk, twelve pieces each. The small plates came with three of the dozen broken because they were very poorly wrapped. I would hesitate to buy online again, because reporting the breakage was unnecessarily complicated and can’t return to a store, but they say they will replace the broken ones. Today the mugs came and were packaged well, no shards. I want a few more plates and bowls so I will hope they show up in stores. I love them.


----------



## MorganaMourning

@shatze - you make me want to spend money. I really like this set. The orange plates I bought from Dollar Tree are a brighter orange with a grooved pattern around the edge and no small plates. I like these better. Going to look for them next time I go to see if they have them.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

schatze said:


> I collect sets of dishes. Last year, I realized I had no orange plates for Halloween so I got these dinner plates and bowls from Dollar Tree. This year I see they have side plates and mugs that I also realize I need for mix and match purposes. I bought online in bulk, twelve pieces each. The small plates came with three of the dozen broken because they were very poorly wrapped. I would hesitate to buy online again, because reporting the breakage was unnecessarily complicated and can’t return to a store, but they say they will replace the broken ones. Today the mugs came and were packaged well, no shards. I want a few more plates and bowls so I will hope they show up in stores. I love them.
> View attachment 717985


These are really cute and could be used for Thanksgiving, as well, with different linens, etc.


----------



## Malicious

schatze said:


> As far as stuff I collect, I just go by what I like. I do give an old school party each year for my "coven" of friends who dress as witches and enjoy food and drink. I was wondering if anyone else was interested in Halloween party stuff like food and table decorations. My food is rarely the cutesy stuff, but regular food displayed in what I hope to be an interesting way. The most themed food I do is make aspic in a skull mold or Halloween cookies or clear sugar shards in cupcakes with red icing drips, and drinks poured from beakers. I won't be surprised if I get crickets on this. I seem to be a throwback. Every year I make favors and this year I hope to dip real roses in black wax to preserve them.


I like that kind of stuff. Seem like since the new layout/server whatever it is that brought about the change to this site the *Party Ideas. Experiences and Recipes *
isn't used as much? maybe because it isn't on the main HF page one has to click the link to open the full forum listings......or maybe it will become more active when it gets closer to Halloween. I even forget at times to look at those areas that dont show up on the main page!


----------



## Meadow

When you find a piece of Halloween merchandise that just makes you uncomfortable.









Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair


Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




www.wayfair.com


----------



## yoboseiyo

speaking of witchy things, i just came across this on etsy. https://www.etsy.com/listing/701266376/empty-witchcraft-spell-jar

even if you aren't a witch or wiccan, i feel like it'd be pretty cool decor for halloween.


----------



## hjg0989

Wow, Meadow, that thing is creepy!


----------



## Meadow

yoboseiyo said:


> speaking of witchy things, i just came across this on etsy. https://www.etsy.com/listing/701266376/empty-witchcraft-spell-jar
> 
> even if you aren't a witch or wiccan, i feel like it'd be pretty cool decor for halloween.


Those are neat. Is it weird that they almost seem jellyfish like to me? I almost see them so perfectly matched to a pirate witch thing. Very cool indeed.


----------



## Meadow

hjg0989 said:


> Wow, Meadow, that thing is creepy!


It honestly popped up and at first I thought it was a costume or mask and then when I realized it what it was I’m like.. that’s sorta frightening!


----------



## yoboseiyo

Meadow said:


> Those are neat. Is it weird that they almost seem jellyfish like to me? I almost see them so perfectly matched to a pirate witch thing. Very cool indeed.


they do look a but jellyfish-y. perfect for a sea witch.


----------



## scarenoob

Product Not Found


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Finally managed to have a good day in my bout of illness to get out of the house. I hit up one of the local Dollar Trees and got some stuff. The only new stuff I saw (or at least thought were new) were these four different designs of hand towels as well as a new spooky sound witch. They had a witch and ghost last year (the motion activated sound ones), but this witch design was new. So I got the towels and the witch...as well as candy and a handful of usual decorations (cauldron, spiders...so on and so forth). Some of the candy was new. Like the Donut Shoppe candy corn and the Ghoul-Aid popping candy. Got those!


----------



## schatze

Malicious said:


> I like that kind of stuff. Seem like since the new layout/server whatever it is that brought about the change to this site the *Party Ideas. Experiences and Recipes *
> isn't used as much? maybe because it isn't on the main HF page one has to click the link to open the full forum listings......or maybe it will become more active when it gets closer to Halloween. I even forget at times to look at those areas that dont show up on the main page!


Who knew? Thanks for pointing it out, Malicious.


----------



## schatze

MorganaMourning said:


> @shatze - you make me want to spend money. I really like this set. The orange plates I bought from Dollar Tree are a brighter orange with a grooved pattern around the edge and no small plates. I like these better. Going to look for them next time I go to see if they have them.


They also have gray ones like this and I HAVE NO ROOM ANYMORE! I know the ones you describe. I have friends who love Fiesta Ware but these plain, smooth plates look better to me. I really want to pick them out in the store next time, but you never know if something is online only or not coming to a store near me.The plates were not packed for shipping and to return you have to locate the section on their site , fill out a form and wait.They are reshipping for the broken ones and I hope they use some padding.


----------



## Meadow

Dollar tree gave me some $2 inspiration. Time to break out my paints! Found this snake bottle of bubbles which I’m pretty sure will make a great potion bottle. And also found this fancy mirror. Thinking I can paint it too and maybe find a window decal for it with a ghost or something! Cheaper than premade after all!


----------



## schatze

Meadow said:


> Dollar tree gave me some $2 inspiration. Time to break out my paints! Found this snake bottle of bubbles which I’m pretty sure will make a great potion bottle. And also found this fancy mirror. Thinking I can paint it too and maybe find a window decal for it with a ghost or something! Cheaper than premade after all!
> 
> View attachment 718151
> 
> ]
> View attachment 718152


Paint and a little rub and buff on the raised parts can make a world of difference. Good finds!


----------



## Hearthfire

I bought those nesting books. I love how they look


----------



## Hearthfire

And I found







some kitchenware


----------



## yoboseiyo

that mirror and the bubble bottle are so cool!

and i love the dancing skeleton jars, so cute!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Got the new 2019:set of the Johanna Parker mugs! Yeah I know, like I need more mugs ?

$50 +free ship on Amazon. Couldn’t find them anywhere else cheaper (yet). I remember last year and the year before you could get the older set for like around $25, or maybe even $5 a mug in some places. But I didn’t feel like waiting OR hunting.









Amazon.com: Pumpkin Peeps Ceramic Folk Art Halloween Mugs Set of 4 Johanna Parker Designs : Home & Kitchen


Amazon.com: Pumpkin Peeps Ceramic Folk Art Halloween Mugs Set of 4 Johanna Parker Designs : Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.com


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

RCIAG said:


> Just bought some Bones Coffee, https://www.bonescoffee.com/, in Jack O Lantern" & "Caramel Apple" flavour. Great coffee, not a super strong flavour but you know it's there. It's not like putting flavoured creamer in your coffee, it's a more subtle flavour.
> 
> These 2 are available in whole bean or ground. A lot of the other flavours are also available in K cups. You can also buy a group of sample packs which is a great way to try smaller bags of a bunch of flavours. They also have decaf in some & they have non-flavoured coffee too.
> 
> Our overall favourite is Highland Grog. I liked Egg Nog too but that's not out yet. I haven't tried these 2 flavours yet since I didn't find them until Christmas of last year. My husband got a Bones gift box with 2 mugs & some sample packs.
> 
> I just wish they made stickers of all their bags because the graphics are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacked O Lantern | 12oz
> 
> 
> Jacked 'O' Lantern is a rich, full-bodied medium-roast coffee with the perfect amount of pumpkin-spice flavor. You won't need to wade through a sea of furry boots and baggy sweaters to get this Fall-favorite - we'll deliver it straight to your door. Do yourself a favor and start your mornings by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonescoffee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 717938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramel Apple | 12oz
> 
> 
> Caramel Apple is a classic Autumn flavor that you can now enjoy in your daily coffee! We've infused our 100% Arabica beans with caramel sweetness and tart apple to deliver one of our best-tasting flavors yet. Orders typically ship within 1-2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonescoffee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 717939


Bought my Jacked 'O' Lantern already too! It's supposed to be delivered Tuesday but we shall have to wait and see if Dorian delays its arrival...


----------



## exlibrisnyx

I also found this perfume but haven't tried it yet, have any of you?


----------



## exlibrisnyx

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Got the new 2019:set of the Johanna Parker mugs! Yeah I know, like I need more mugs ?
> 
> $50 +free ship on Amazon. Couldn’t find them anywhere else cheaper (yet). I remember last year and the year before you could get the older set for like around $25, or maybe even $5 a mug in some places. But I didn’t feel like waiting OR hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Pumpkin Peeps Ceramic Folk Art Halloween Mugs Set of 4 Johanna Parker Designs : Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Pumpkin Peeps Ceramic Folk Art Halloween Mugs Set of 4 Johanna Parker Designs : Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 718276


I just ordered these because of your share! Thanks so much!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

exlibrisnyx said:


> I just ordered these because of your share! Thanks so much!


You’re welcome! I love to be an enabler for my fellow haunters! ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Spirits Vineyard said:


> You’re welcome! I love to be an enabler for my fellow haunters! ?


You have certainly enabled me by a significant sum. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Wycked Spiryt said:


> You have certainly enabled me by a significant sum. ?


Oh yeah don’t even get me started on tarot and crystal balls! ???


----------



## Bobbiejo

I got my cards for the Halloween card exchange. Now if only USPS would put the Halloween stamps out. ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> I got my cards for the Halloween card exchange. Now if only USPS would put the Halloween stamps out. ?


I know they’re taking their good ole time aren’t they? Kinda like Grandinroad is with putting their Halloween on sale ?


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> I bought those nesting books. I love how they look
> View attachment 718223


I have the thre B&W ones, was eyeballing the witch ones but see? I have control. Lots of control.


----------



## schatze

exlibrisnyx said:


> View attachment 718277


 I that something ouija with a candy corn planchet? Ouija boards get my attention.


----------



## Nox Eterna

@ exlibrisnyx I bought a bottle years ago if I remember correctly there was something funky about it...I think it smelled like melons on me? I think the bottle is still around here somewhere....bought it purely for the name


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

schatze said:


> I that something ouija with a candy corn planchet? Ouija boards get my attention.


They get mine attention as well. I know a lot of people aren’t comfortable having them around but I think they are great.


----------



## Bobbiejo

exlibrisnyx said:


> View attachment 718277
> 
> 
> I also found this perfume but haven't tried it yet, have any of you?
> 
> View attachment 718278


I received a bottle of the Halloween perfume from a friend who sent me a Autumn care package. It smells okay. Flowery perhaps. The scent doesn’t shout Halloween to me, but it was nice if you like changing up your perfumes now and then.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

AstorReinhardt said:


> Finally managed to have a good day in my bout of illness to get out of the house. I hit up one of the local Dollar Trees and got some stuff. The only new stuff I saw (or at least thought were new) were these four different designs of hand towels as well as a new spooky sound witch. They had a witch and ghost last year (the motion activated sound ones), but this witch design was new. So I got the towels and the witch...as well as candy and a handful of usual decorations (cauldron, spiders...so on and so forth). Some of the candy was new. Like the Donut Shoppe candy corn and the Ghoul-Aid popping candy. Got those!


I hope your shopping spree further helped in your recovery. There's just something about Halloween that always makes me feel better.


----------



## zo6marlene

Hearthfire said:


> I bought those nesting books. I love how they look
> View attachment 718223


I love nesting boxes...you can use them for a lot of things. I use them to elevate things and give my table scapes more colorful look. An added plus is that they nest so storage is easier.


----------



## schatze

Wycked Spiryt said:


> They get mine attention as well. I know a lot of people aren’t comfortable having them around but I think they are great.


I have a Ouija board mouse pad . I haven't conjured a demon yet. IF you live in a Christmas tree Shop area, I see they have a lovely glass platter for $9.99
https://www.christmastreeshops.com/10x15-mystic-spirit-board-glass-serving-platter/p/8064093


----------



## Hearthfire

schatze said:


> I that something ouija with a candy corn planchet? Ouija boards get my attention.


It's a ouija pillow and the candy corn thing is just the paper tag on it. I bought one as well from Ross


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

kristinms8 said:


> Bought some cool Lagoon Creature guitar grips on Etsy & got them yesterday- Absolutely Love ‘em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOVE them and that Elvira guitar


----------



## Nox Eterna

Ordered a print and tee shirt with this design from Shop Sinister "Halloween Eagle"


----------



## Ditsterz

Hearthfire said:


> And I found
> View attachment 718234
> some kitchenware


Where did you get the skeleton couple from? They are adorable.


----------



## Restless Acres

Older latex props I found at a party store. I think I have exhausted the older prop finds at Spirit, so am branching out to non mega-chain party stores. Party store in MA. Latex going in one of the flies (in particular) but you just can't find quality like this in new props. Gonna see if I can arrest the deterioration. Good practice. I already have a few of the flies and one of the cockroaches, but always looking to add quality l







atex props.


----------



## Hearthfire

Ditsterz said:


> Where did you get the skeleton couple from? They are adorable.


Homegoods for $9.99


----------



## Hearthfire

I also picked up the solar lights from Ross....I'm very pleased


----------



## kristinms8

Bought this yesterday in Auburn on our road trip. It just made me smile 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Got several of these salad plates, and some larger galaxy dinner plates from Kroger of all places. Went looking for the galaxy pumpkin but they didn't have it. Got the dish towel , sign , planchette and some crazy plant things.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Creepy Company is having a sale so I grabbed this blanket and these plushies


----------



## Industen

Wired this to be interactive with the kids.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Went down to OC yesterday to meet a friend. We toured Roger's Gardens where I got this adorable glitter house. I also made a stop at a Michaels down there to pick up this doormat that was sold out at all the Michaels up by my house (L.A.). Bonus that I ended paying less than $10 for it because I love it! I have been wanting some skeleton hand servers and love that these were in black. Impulse purchase and only $2.50 with my coupon! That coiled garland is what I am wrapping around the base of the galvanized pumpkin/urn set up I will be putting by my front door. I got some great stuff and parted with very little money to make it happen! Score!


----------



## Illysium

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Went down to OC yesterday to meet a friend. We toured Roger's Gardens where I got this adorable glitter house. I also made a stop at a Michaels down there to pick up this doormat that was sold out at all the Michaels up by my house (L.A.). Bonus that I ended paying less than $10 for it because I love it! I have been wanting some skeleton hand servers and love that these were in black. Impulse purchase and only $2.50 with my coupon! That coiled garland is what I am wrapping around the base of the galvanized pumpkin/urn set up I will be putting by my front door. I got some great stuff and parted with very little money to make it happen! Score!
> View attachment 718479


 I love that door mat! I look at it every time I go to Michael's, it won't work with my door though.


----------



## schatze

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Went down to OC yesterday to meet a friend. We toured Roger's Gardens where I got this adorable glitter house. I also made a stop at a Michaels down there to pick up this doormat that was sold out at all the Michaels up by my house (L.A.). Bonus that I ended paying less than $10 for it because I love it! I have been wanting some skeleton hand servers and love that these were in black. Impulse purchase and only $2.50 with my coupon! That coiled garland is what I am wrapping around the base of the galvanized pumpkin/urn set up I will be putting by my front door. I got some great stuff and parted with very little money to make it happen! Score!
> View attachment 718479
> View attachment 718486


I’d kill my grandmother to visit Roger’s Gardens. You’re so lucky.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Illysium said:


> I love that door mat! I look at it every time I go to Michael's, it won't work with my door though.


Luckily, I have an orange door so it's perfect!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I hope it never comes to that! _LOL_


----------



## schatze

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I hope it never comes to that! _LOL_


 Both are long gone, so they are safe.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

schatze said:


> Both are long gone, so they are safe.


Good to know. Seriously, for what it's worth, it is much more impressive in video. It's not a large space, kind of hard to maneuver and so much of what they have is available elsewhere. It IS presented well but we are usually in and out in about 20 minutes. I hope one day you can see it, though!


----------



## schatze

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Good to know. Seriously, for what it's worth, it is much more impressive in video. It's not a large space, kind of hard to maneuver and so much of what they have is available elsewhere. It IS presented well but we are usually in and out in about 20 minutes. I hope one day you can see it, though!


I think I like the details and inspiration. Besides, I’d be in California, one of my most favorite places, actually, the most favorite.


----------



## Meadow

Finally got my frame and easel to go with my sign... and of course thanks to the magical coupon fairy at GR, Zaltana is on her way today! Probably a good thing cause it would have been silly to have a sign with her name on it in the yard and her not be there!


----------



## Yodlei

Not today but Sat. (due to computer network issues). Had a day trip to Halloween shop with Sis & Bro-In-Law & made it to *Old Time Pottery*. Pix is bad since I wanted to show them lit up & are brighter than in the pix but didn't take well.








Know I bought more but must have forgot the pix. These were the main things I wanted though.

Also made it to Von Maur. Didn't have the Pumpkin Candle Waterglobe but saw it in another store & like my pumpkins from Kohls better. Still was hoping to find Frankenstein. Did end up with these:


























Also JoAnn's for more stuff but posting in that thread since I'm about to reach my picture limit.


----------



## PoeLover

schatze said:


> I’d kill my grandmother to visit Roger’s Gardens. You’re so lucky.


LOL! This made me spit out my coffee!


----------



## schatze

PoeLover said:


> LOL! This made me spit out my coffee!


Well, honestly, the only one I ever knew was a meanie.


----------



## schatze

Meadow said:


> Finally got my frame and easel to go with my sign... and of course thanks to the magical coupon fairy at GR, Zaltana is on her way today! Probably a good thing cause it would have been silly to have a sign with her name on it in the yard and her not be there!
> 
> View attachment 718505


I love this sign.


----------



## Meadow

schatze said:


> I love this sign.


Thanks! Gotta love a free app and Walgreens photo service!


----------



## Illysium

Just ordered this from Plow & Hearth. It's cute and 20% off today with LABORDAY.

Lighted Broom


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I scored these at homesense today


----------



## screamqueen2012

Just a fyi... victorian trading has a huge ebay store n is selling old items greatly reduced. I just bought their cloche from last year bettany lowes that holiday barn has at 169 for 41 free ship. Got a few other things half off...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> Finally got my frame and easel to go with my sign... and of course thanks to the magical coupon fairy at GR, Zaltana is on her way today! Probably a good thing cause it would have been silly to have a sign with her name on it in the yard and her not be there!
> 
> View attachment 718505


Only peek in occasionally on this thread so you might have said already but did you make this or have it made for you?I love how it incorporates the curses and werewolves. Great sign!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Don't know how many people look at the Ross Dress for Less thread but I picked up this sign yesterday from there to use with the 2 flying witches I bought this year from Oriental Trading. If you have flying witches but don't have a Ross nearby it still might give you an idea for a sign if your thinking of one.


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Only peek in occasionally on this thread so you might have said already but did you make this or have it made for you. I love how it incorporates the curses and werewolves. Great sign!!


I made it. Last year when I redid all my witch bottles and labels I used an app called “Vintage Logo”. It’s a free app and I have had a lot of fun with it. If you want the image let me know. I don’t mind sharing.


----------



## schatze

Meadow said:


> I made it. Last year when I redid all my witch bottles and labels I used an app called “Vintage Logo”. It’s a free app and I have had a lot of fun with it. If you want the image let me know. I don’t mind sharing.


I would love it if you are sharing!


----------



## Meadow

schatze said:


> I would love it if you are sharing!


Just don’t be on Etsy selling it! Send me a conversation with your email and I’ll send it over.


----------



## schatze

I have a plan to put a bunch of wine bottles and other liquor bottles I have spray painted matte black, on my table and to burn red tapers in them. My friend was kind enough to give me this special wine bottle to put with them. I think it needs maybe some fairy lights inside or a llight disc underneath and a red rose in it. That’s not a paper label, the heart is painted on.


----------



## schatze

Meadow said:


> Just don’t be on Etsy selling it! Send me a conversation with your email and I’ll send it over.


Ha, I have no Etsy, pinky swear.


----------



## Illysium

screamqueen2012 said:


> Just a fyi... victorian trading has a huge ebay store n is selling old items greatly reduced. I just bought their cloche from last year bettany lowes that holiday barn has at 169 for 41 free ship. Got a few other things half off...


Thanks for the heads up!

Finally got these:


----------



## Meadow

Saw this today and got a giggle. Thought of the wind blowing really fast and this guy just spinning!






Amazon.com : Premier Kites Whirligig Spinner - 20 in. Zombie : Gateway


Amazon.com : Premier Kites Whirligig Spinner - 20 in. Zombie : Gateway



www.amazon.com


----------



## Industen

Meadow said:


> Saw this today and got a giggle. Thought of the wind blowing really fast and this guy just spinning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Premier Kites Whirligig Spinner - 20 in. Zombie : Gateway
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Premier Kites Whirligig Spinner - 20 in. Zombie : Gateway
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


My sister bought that for me last xmas! Can't wait to use it


----------



## Meadow

Industen said:


> My sister bought that for me last xmas! Can't wait to use it


Omg you have to post a video of it twirling! Your sister has great taste!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> I have a plan to put a bunch of wine bottles and other liquor bottles I have spray painted matte black, on my table and to burn red tapers in them. My friend was kind enough to give me this special wine bottle to put with them. I think it needs maybe some fairy lights inside or a llight disc underneath and a red rose in it. That’s not a paper label, the heart is painted on.
> View attachment 718605


I LOVE that!


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I LOVE that!


I was lucky to get the bottle, but wine she would not part with., LOL. Revolver Cabernet and this bottle was too expensive to make, now they just use a paper label.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I’m surprised they didn’t want to keep the bottle. For a wine that expensive, I’m keeping the bottle for the memories! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Frankenstein cookie jar and large iron tarantula....both from Homegoods.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Meadow said:


> Saw this today and got a giggle. Thought of the wind blowing really fast and this guy just spinning!
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.amazon.com/...en+crow+sign&qid=1567638531&s=gateway&sr=8-37[/URL]


That’s really cute....I may just have to get one! I get a lot of young ToTs so it will help balance out the scarier stuff! LOL


----------



## Hearthfire

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Don't know how many people look at the Ross Dress for Less thread but I picked up this sign yesterday from there to use with the 2 flying witches I bought this year from Oriental Trading. If you have flying witches but don't have a Ross nearby it still might give you an idea for a sign if your thinking of one.


I'm headed to Ross hoping for that!


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m surprised they didn’t want to keep the bottle. For a wine that expensive, I’m keeping the bottle for the memories! ?


She's a part owner in the winery so she had at least a case, but tossed them before she knew the bottle was discontinued. She is indeed keeping one for herself. I was lucky she let me have one.


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Frankenstein cookie jar and large iron tarantula....both from Homegoods.
> 
> View attachment 718668


I don't know how I can think this is handsome, but he is. Maybe I just like a man with bolts.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I have a fairly large wine collection and never really thought to check if any bottles themselves were worth preserving. I keep the labels, but now I’m gonna have to look into the bottles, because I do have a few that have their labels painted on!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> I don't know how I can think this is handsome, but he is. Maybe I just like a man with bolts.



Haha! Well maybe this next sentence will paint him in a different light for you....

See the bolt on top of his head? It reminds me of a man bun every time I look at it! And then one step further, that man bun reminds me of a sumo wrestler. So now when I walk into my kitchen, I feel like I am being greeted with a worn out Frankenstein sumo wrestler! ?


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha! Well maybe this next sentence will paint him in a different light for you....
> 
> See the bolt on top of his head? It reminds me of a man bun every time I look at it! And then one step further, that man bun reminds me of a sumo wrestler. So now when I walk into my kitchen, I feel like I am being greeted with a worn out Frankenstein sumo wrestler! ?


Snort!


----------



## schatze

These guys came today. The tankards have front and back designs. I’m pleased that they look so good and came unbroken. I expected almost white mugs, but they are a stone/ putty/gray beige. World Market.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I think my World Market order is being delivered today, and ironically (or not so ironically) I ordered the same glasses! Will post pics later when they arrive....hope everything comes in one piece! I remember one time I ordered a few sets of wine glasses and they all arrived broken. I think God shook his head and said to no one, “That girl doesn’t need ANY more wine glasses” and reached down from the sky and shook the box to death ☠


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I think my World Market order is being delivered today, and ironically (or not so ironically) I ordered the same glasses! Will post pics later when they arrive....hope everything comes in one piece! I remember one time I ordered a few sets of wine glasses and they all arrived broken. I think God shook his head and said to no one, “That girl doesn’t need ANY more wine glasses” and reached down from the sky and shook the box to death ☠


The mugs came in boxed sets, but the glasses were wrapped in bubblewrap and put in a bubblewrap pouch. I was concerned when I saw them, but no breakage. I wish they were boxed though, for storage. I still wonder why only three styles of glasses and four of mugs.


----------



## RCIAG

These new Johanna Parker mugs from Zulily!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

My mugs arrived the same way! All were in boxes except for the clear pints, which were in bubble wrap. Nothing arrived broken, thankfully!

It is indeed odd why they didn’t make the 4th pint glass to match the others. It’s a head scratcher ?‍♀


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I also ordered these....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

These came today as well. I attempted to order some Rae Dunn candles from TJMaxx and 6 out of 8 were smashed. Not surprising, really.


----------



## bobby2003

Spirits Vineyard said:


> These came today as well. I attempted to order some Rae Dunn candles from TJMaxx and 6 out of 8 were smashed. Not surprising, really.
> 
> View attachment 718738


Was that after you removed the rest of the packing material or was that all they bothered putting in?


----------



## Summer

My local WalMart finally got Halloween in!! A few things I got today!


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> These came today as well. I attempted to order some Rae Dunn candles from TJMaxx and 6 out of 8 were smashed. Not surprising, really.
> 
> View attachment 718738


That is so unnecessary. I ordered 12 orange side plates from the Dollar Tree, heard it hit my porch and checked. The UPS man hadn't left yet and I told him it sounded bad. He said he'd make a note on the shipment. As he came back closer and looked, he scoffed that it was Dollar Tree like I shouldn't care if it was broken. His note read that a woman had accepted the package, no notation of the sound of broken pottery. Thanks ever so, Ups man. 3 of twelve were broken and I cut a finger pulling the good ones out. Waiting on replacements.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

bobby2003 said:


> Was that after you removed the rest of the packing material or was that all they bothered putting in?


After. But each candle only had a very thin layer of bubble wrap around them. They should’ve had 10x the amount. A few of them did have one of those airpack bags around it, but they were halfway deflated so it defeated the purpose. There was lots of room for movement inside the box, and these candles are heavy! Honestly I’m surprised 2 even made it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> That is so unnecessary. I ordered 12 orange side plates from the Dollar Tree, heard it hit my porch and checked. The UPS man hadn't left yet and I told him it sounded bad. He said he'd make a note on the shipment. As he came back closer and looked, he scoffed that it was Dollar Tree like I shouldn't care if it was broken. His note read that a woman had accepted the package, no notation of the sound of broken pottery. Thanks ever so, Ups man. 3 of twelve were broken and I cut a finger pulling the good ones out. Waiting on replacements.


That’s just it...the delivery folks don’t really care. The people who SHOULD care are the people who work for the stores. But they don’t. There are a few retailers that are notorious for not caring......Michaels is one of them, and of course TJM. However they do make it right by either sending replacements or refunding, which is great and why I continue to “try” and order things, but sometimes it does get to be a hassle. I had a lot of that from Michaels this year. This was my first order from TJM (this year) so I was hoping they’d gotten better. Clearly not!


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> After. But each candle only had a very thin layer of bubble wrap around them. They should’ve had 10x the amount. A few of them did have one of those airpack bags around it, but they were halfway deflated so it defeated the purpose. There was lots of room for movement inside the box, and these candles are heavy! Honestly I’m surprised 2 even made it!


No movement is truly the key, I have found. and dishes, cups and bowls do better stacked than on their lip edge.


----------



## schatze

Spirits Vineyard said:


> That’s just it...the delivery folks don’t really care. The people who SHOULD care are the people who work for the stores. But they don’t. There are a few retailers that are notorious for not caring......Michaels is one of them, and of course TJM. However they do make it right by either sending replacements or refunding, which is great and why I continue to “try” and order things, but sometimes it does get to be a hassle. I had a lot of that from Michaels this year. This was my first order from TJM (this year) so I was hoping they’d gotten better. Clearly not!


I ordered two sets of the black ouija cheese rectangular tray/dishes from TJM. They came tightly packed in boxes that looked like they were shrink wrapped around them(like my orange dishes from $ Tree), but the boxes were in another box but not tightly packed. I was amazed they made it. It really hurts when it comes broken and they are sold out. Target once sent me one of their metal claws holding glass bowls that had nothing around the glass but tape holding it to the bottom. It rattled around with the metal claw bottom and lost the fight.I feel your pain.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

No movement is exactly right! Look at the glasses from World Market. All breakables. The mugs were in cardboard boxes, and had cardboard inside separating each glass that prevented them from touching, and were actually in there pretty tight. There was zero bubblewrap. But they couldn’t move inside that box.

And then of course the clear pint glasses were tightly wrapped with bubble wrap....it actually looked like a book of bubblewrap when I pulled it out of the box. 

So I ordered FOUR sets of glasses and not one arrived broken.


----------



## Meadow

@Spirits Vineyard - with all this broken merchandise you’ve been getting I full expect your next post is going to be the most amazing Halloween mosaic ever! The good news is you have time to get replacements... hopefully.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I lucked out a few days ago and found at The Costume Castle a motion triggered sound recorder called Halloween Howler that was popular years ago. Hadn’t seen these for sometime and got their last two. On sale and with discount no less! As I said lucked out. Anyway arrived today and works great, quite loud but I’ll try setting up with external powered speakers. Plan to use for dino sounds in this years haunt.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Meadow said:


> @Spirits Vineyard - with all this broken merchandise you’ve been getting I full expect your next post is going to be the most amazing Halloween mosaic ever! The good news is you have time to get replacements... hopefully.



IKR! I really am having some bad luck this year. I guess when you shop online as often as I do, it should be expected. I still keep meaning to send an email to Michaels corporate office, but I keep forgetting!


----------



## Meadow

Spirits Vineyard said:


> IKR! I really am having some bad luck this year. I guess when you shop online as often as I do, it should be expected. I still keep meaning to send an email to Michaels corporate office, but I keep forgetting!


Yes, email Michael’s cause you didn’t pay for broken merchandise. Do it now. Report back! ?


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Another Zulily haul because I'm Johanna Parker obsessed.


----------



## DarkSecret

HighPriestessIce said:


> Another Zulily haul because I'm Johanna Parker obsessed.
> View attachment 718789
> View attachment 718790
> 
> View attachment 718791
> View attachment 718792
> 
> View attachment 718793


Love your Johanna Parker items, love them all!


----------



## toysaplenty

I found this light up plastic cat with a jack o lantern face on Ebay today. The price tag on it says 19.99, but Ebay sellers are asking 49.99. Anyone know what store this is from? I have not seen these in a store, and hate to pay 49.99 for it...


----------



## Illysium

Got my snake tray from Target, another candelabra from Lowes, the pentagram candleholder and skull candelabra from Spirit, and the cathedral mirror from QVC.


----------



## scarenoob

https://www.halloweenforum.com/media/img_20190906_141835515-png.584534/full

Lights from PartyCity (free shipping)
Flying Ghosts from SeasonsInflatables (free shipping on all orders + 20% discount code)
Leaf Bags from eBay (have not seen one in stores since 90s so I buy them on eBay)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

These arrived from Kirkland’s today. I generally don’t do “cute” Halloween decor but it matches some of the other retro items I got from Michaels. Love them!


----------



## Yodlei

COOKIES!!!! 







I try to stay away but Lofthouse are very good when I don't make homemade. The Halloween ones have little white ghost sprinkles in with the colored sprinkles.

And here is Part 2 of my Old Time Pottery buys from last week that was buried among the other stuff I bought. Posted this first one before but you couldn't see it that good. It it brighter than it looks but hard to get good pix in the dark. I also bought a garden flag to match the mat & a magnetic mailbox cover & matching flag with a scarecrow for Fall/Thanksgiving that is still in the car. The skull flashes red then blue & then both at different times. Skelly on pumpkin is color-changing.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I went back to homesense to buy another Rae Dunn Halloween mug and they were all gone T.T I knew I should have bought 2. I'm not usually a fan but the black and orange mug grew on me. They did put out the mug to match my haunted house bowl so I grabbed that. I also found this boo dish stashed amongst the tea towels. One of my Halloween goals this year was cute dishware to eat snacks off of Halloween night.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

HighPriestessIce said:


> I went back to homesense to buy another Rae Dunn Halloween mug and they were all gone T.T I knew I should have bought 2. I'm not usually a fan but the black and orange mug grew on me. They did put out the mug to match my haunted house bowl so I grabbed that. I also found this boo dish stashed amongst the tea towels. One of my Halloween goals this year was cute dishware to eat snacks off of Halloween night.
> View attachment 718918
> 
> View attachment 718919


I bet you anything someone stashed that dish so they would find it later. Good on you for finding it and giving it a good home. Those are adorable!


----------



## Meadow

Hobby Lobby had their bags of apples on sale for $5.49 so grabbed two cause if you got witches harvesting, they’re going to need poison apples.

Also finally found my metal corn stakes for our Harvest pumpkin scarecrow display. Grabbed a potion bottle and some maple leaf garlands. All from DT. Planning to wrap the garlands around my arch and shove it over the witches.


----------



## scarenoob

Another leaf bags. Can't do Halloween without them.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I went to winners today and finally found those skeleton wine glasses I've been wanting! Someone beat me to the black ones but it's only me at home that celebrates, so I'm happy with the one. My mom actually took me shopping and paid for everything. She even put the pumpkin mugs in the cart told me I needed them.


----------



## toysaplenty

Had a really good day at the stores today. Went to Target in Sandusky, Ohio, and got almost all of the man eating plant items except for 2, which they did not have. Also at Target, got the fabric vultures, a black cat candlestick holder, some dollar tombstones, the skull pineapple, and plastic skull whose eyes change color. Got the giant man eating plant at Michaels, which was on sale for 40% off, got some pumpkins and a skeleton vulture at Walmart, got the skeleton baby toys and Addams Family snack plates at World Market. Also got a red helium balloon to tie to our car tonight, as we are going to the drive in to see It 2.


----------



## Meadow

toysaplenty said:


> Had a really good day at the stores today. Went to Target in Sandusky, Ohio, and got almost all of the man eating plant items except for 2, which they did not have. Also at Target, got the fabric vultures, a black cat candlestick holder, some dollar tombstones, the skull pineapple, and plastic skull whose eyes change color. Got the giant man eating plant at Michaels, which was on sale for 40% off, got some pumpkins and a skeleton vulture at Walmart, got the skeleton baby toys and Addams Family snack plates at World Market. Also got a red helium balloon to tie to our car tonight, as we are going to the drive in to see It 2.


Are you kidding? You had an AMAZING day! Awesome on your little garden!


----------



## TerriG

My 9 year old “had to have” this mug from Spirit today ??


----------



## Bobbiejo

HighPriestessIce said:


> I went to winners today and finally found those skeleton wine glasses I've been wanting! Someone beat me to the black ones but it's only me at home that celebrates, so I'm happy with the one. My mom actually took me shopping and paid for everything. She even put the pumpkin mugs in the cart told me I needed them.
> View attachment 719118
> View attachment 719119
> 
> View attachment 719120
> View attachment 719121


What is your backdrop? Is that a bedspread or tablecloth? I love the pattern!


----------



## Hearthfire

Omg the husband is gonna kill me. I just ordered not one, but 2 ridiculously expensive one of a kind pennywise porcelain dolls!!! I couldn't decide between the two so I bought both....


----------



## schatze

Bobbiejo said:


> What is your backdrop? Is that a bedspread or tablecloth? I love the pattern!


I liked it to so I did a search. the clipart can be found in a few places like Shutterstock and 123RF but I located the artist and the whole bunch of her halloween watercolor illustrations can be had for $12 at https://thehungryjpeg.com/product/86514-happy-halloween-night-watercolor That doesn't get you a tablecloth, but maybe if you hunt from her name,Yuliya Derbisheva, you may find it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Got a Haunted Mansion t shirt 12.99 from Target, also the HM bowl and spoon ( also 12.99). The plush Gomez, Morticia and Wed. at Walgreens 14.99. and the set of Disney World HM buckets.


----------



## schatze

They spoke to me.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Hearthfire said:


> And some goodies from the Christmas Tree store
> View attachment 716185


I just LOVE your scarecrow!!! Do you happen to still have the item number or name for this? I want to call a Christmas store and see if they can ship one to me since i have no stores near me.


----------



## Bobbiejo

From Target in their regular home decor area. If you are a cauldron collector, you’ll definitely want to get this metal 6-7 gallon cauldron. The snake tray is pretty cool as well.


----------



## Hearthfire

Hallow Girl said:


> I just LOVE your scarecrow!!! Do you happen to still have the item number or name for this? I want to call a Christmas store and see if they can ship one to me since i have no stores near me.


Sorry I already cut it off. He was 14.99 though


----------



## schatze

Bobbiejo said:


> From Target in their regular home decor area. If you are a cauldron collector, you’ll definitely want to get this metal 6-7 gallon cauldron. The snake tray is pretty cool as well.
> View attachment 719258


Makes me wish I had room for another cauldron. I have a huge one that my father bought decades ago that is a planter. I may need several year round planters, now that I think of it. Store it outside.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Bobbiejo said:


> From Target in their regular home decor area. If you are a cauldron collector, you’ll definitely want to get this metal 6-7 gallon cauldron. The snake tray is pretty cool as well.
> View attachment 719258


how much was the cauldron ? didn't see that in my travels...


----------



## Yodlei

HighPriestessIce said:


> I went to winners today and finally found those skeleton wine glasses I've been wanting! Someone beat me to the black ones but it's only me at home that celebrates, so I'm happy with the one. My mom actually took me shopping and paid for everything. She even put the pumpkin mugs in the cart told me I needed them.
> View attachment 719118
> View attachment 719119
> 
> View attachment 719120
> View attachment 719121


Think I saw both clear & black glasses at my TJMaxx a couple weeks ago. I don't collect RD but if I did, it would be the skellys. That mug duo is very cute!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Bobbiejo said:


> What is your backdrop? Is that a bedspread or tablecloth? I love the pattern!


They're actually spare pillowcases I bought from aliexpress.








3.19US $ |Staraise Halloween 45*45cm Witch and Ghost Cushion Cover Polyester Home Decorative Pillowcase Halloween Pumpkin Pillowcase Favor|Cushion Cover| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com







Yodlei said:


> Think I saw both clear & black glasses at my TJMaxx a couple weeks ago. I don't collect RD but if I did, it would be the skellys. That mug duo is very cute!


I don't normally collect RD either but the halloween stuff has grown on me.


----------



## Bobbiejo

disembodiedvoice said:


> how much was the cauldron ? didn't see that in my travels...


$29.99 for the cauldron


----------



## kristinms8

Bought one of these today & one earlier in the week from Ross.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scarenoob

WiOn - I already have one but I have since bought more inflatables and etc.
Paracord - Longer rope for Flying Ghosts.


----------



## X-Pired

A huge thanks to forum member Malicious for picking these two books up for me! They arrived today and I am over-the-moon pleased to be able to add them to a fortune teller scene I am working on this year.


----------



## Spooktacularbre

I just want to take a minute and brag on how spooktacular @Hearthfire is! Not only did she find the sign I wanted, she paid for it & shipped it to me free of charge bc she’s that freakin amazing! This sign was everything to me and the missing piece to my collection.. thank you again for your kindness & showing us what the true spirit of Halloween is! ?????


----------



## Halloweeeiner

Spooktacularbre said:


> I just want to take a minute and brag on how spooktacular @Hearthfire is! Not only did she find the sign I wanted, she paid for it & shipped it to me free of charge bc she’s that freakin amazing! This sign was everything to me and the missing piece to my collection.. thank you again for your kindness & showing us what the true spirit of Halloween is! ?????
> View attachment 719385



thats an awesome sign! where did she find it at??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Spooktacularbre said:


> I just want to take a minute and brag on how spooktacular @Hearthfire is! Not only did she find the sign I wanted, she paid for it & shipped it to me free of charge bc she’s that freakin amazing! This sign was everything to me and the missing piece to my collection.. thank you again for your kindness & showing us what the true spirit of Halloween is! ?????
> View attachment 719385



I knew she was amazing before....this just confirms it! ?

btw, is that what I think I see on the right hand side? Did you get your KC tabletop server?


----------



## Spooktacularbre

Halloweeeiner said:


> thats an awesome sign! where did she find it at??


It was at Ross Dress for Less?


----------



## TerriG

I got these 5 items for $60 on my local Facebook buy and sell group today


----------



## Spooktacularbre

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I knew she was amazing before....this just confirms it! ?
> 
> btw, is that what I think I see on the right hand side? Did you get your KC tabletop server?


It most certainly is!!! They have one more available too on Shoptiques.com that I also found. She broke my budget but I don’t regret it?


----------



## Hearthfire

Spooktacularbre said:


> I just want to take a minute and brag on how spooktacular @Hearthfire is! Not only did she find the sign I wanted, she paid for it & shipped it to me free of charge bc she’s that freakin amazing! This sign was everything to me and the missing piece to my collection.. thank you again for your kindness & showing us what the true spirit of Halloween is! ?????
> View attachment 719385


Awwww! Thank you for loving Halloween as much as the rest of us! This group is amazing and I, like everyone here, enjoys bringing the Halloween Blessings to us all. Let Something Wicked This Way Come ti us all!!! ❤??


----------



## Hearthfire

Halloweeeiner said:


> thats an awesome sign! where did she find it at??


I found it at Ross!


----------



## toysaplenty

Hallow Girl said:


> I just LOVE your scarecrow!!! Do you happen to still have the item number or name for this? I want to call a Christmas store and see if they can ship one to me since i have no stores near me.


Chritmastreeshops.com? Or some other name?


----------



## Hearthfire

toysaplenty said:


> Chritmastreeshops.com? Or some other name?


Oh yeah you're right! It was at Christmas Tree Store, not Ross. I think you can order from their website though


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> Oh yeah you're right! It was at Christmas Tree Store, not Ross. I think you can order from their website though


Last I looked their site says no more internet sales. I would have bought their Ouija glass tray. Meh!


----------



## schatze

My cousin found and scored the Celestial dinner and salad dishes for me at Kroger yesterday. Unfortunately the claw candlesticks don't seem to be walking into her store. Sigh.


----------



## Hearthfire

schatze said:


> Last I looked their site says no more internet sales. I would have bought their Ouija glass tray. Meh!


Christmastreeshop.com. but you're correct, it says only in select stores


----------



## Hearthfire

My haul today


----------



## Hearthfire

Check out this witch I found. Her nose is broken off but I thought she was very interesting


----------



## Meadow

“Found” this gal on my doorstep today! Pleased as Halloween Punch!


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> My haul today
> View attachment 719456


Nice! Love the coffee house sign!


----------



## Hearthfire

schatze said:


> Nice! Love the coffee house sign!


Thanks! It was $3.99 at Ross!


----------



## 36730

I bought the Seasonal Visions? Winter Dragon prop. I really hope its as good as it looks as it cost £312 / $385 on sale, usally its around £400 ($494). We don't have many props avaliable here (UK) so I was excited to see the dragon on eBay.


----------



## Malicious

Found this at michaels today


----------



## Meadow

Posting a find with a slight fuss attached..

Love this:









Online Party Store with over 850 Store Locations | Party City


Get the party started! Find everything you need on your shopping list, whether you browse online or at one of our party stores, at an affordable price.




www.partycity.com





But there’s nothing worse than finding a $5 item on a site that doesn’t do free shipping unless you spend $30 and oh you find it at 9 Pm and the coupon for 20% off expires tomorrow. ?


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop

Went to Walgreens and picked up a Universal monsters blind box figure. Got my favorite monster on the first try.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Meadow said:


> Posting a find with a slight fuss attached..
> 
> Love this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online Party Store with over 850 Store Locations | Party City
> 
> 
> Get the party started! Find everything you need on your shopping list, whether you browse online or at one of our party stores, at an affordable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.partycity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there’s nothing worse than finding a $5 item on a site that doesn’t do free shipping unless you spend $30 and oh you find it at 9 Pm and the coupon for 20% off expires tomorrow. ?


It says they’re made out of paper? I feel like for only 9 cards that’s not such a bargain. I thought they would be made out of something other than paper. You can buy a whole tarot deck for a little bit more and get a whole lot more cards. If you’re looking for cards to go with Madam Zaltana, I actually bought the giant Rider Waite deck and think they look great. I wanted larger cards so they were more noticeable in my display with her!


----------



## John021

It's time to try some different snacks so I bought a Bokksu Japanese candy subscription box because it says it is authentic.


----------



## Meadow

Spirits Vineyard said:


> It says they’re made out of paper? I feel like for only 9 cards that’s not such a bargain. I thought they would be made out of something other than paper. You can buy a whole tarot deck for a little bit more and get a whole lot more cards. If you’re looking for cards to go with Madam Zaltana, I actually bought the giant Rider Waite deck and think they look great. I wanted larger cards so they were more noticeable in my display with her!


Completely agree on value. But I just liked that they were a different color.


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> Thanks! It was $3.99 at Ross!


Wow! Nice buy!


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> Check out this witch I found. Her nose is broken off but I thought she was very interesting
> View attachment 719464


Do you have any Fimo or Sculpey polymer clay? That bad nose job can be fixed.


----------



## Hearthfire

schatze said:


> Do you have any Fimo or Sculpey polymer clay? That bad nose job can be fixed.


Not yet but I will!! I like her and she fits perfectly with the $3 cauldron candle from last year's Target $1 section!


----------



## Yodlei

At American Sale yesterday. Asked if they would get any more stuff in & said probably not. Told them most of the stuff looked like leftovers...try me buttons didn't work, some stuff had dust on them, etc. Nice Spooky Town set up working. I bought these "shimmer" items & when I got home & put batteries in the wall hanging & saw light was blue, think I already bought that at a gift shop 2 years ago. Didn't remember the scene. Won't know til I pull it out of storage.









Got this 2 weeks ago but forgot to post it. Had a gross zombie one as well but it kinda fell apart & they wouldn't sell it to me (I probably could have fixed it), but got the Skelly one. Dances back & forth. Have other Midwest CBK items just like this so is probably one of theirs. Actually has a sketch behind it that you can see during day when the light isn't on:








Also bought from Walmart, Meijer, CVS & Menards this week & all pix in those separate threads. Another order placed at Target & is on the way.


----------



## Spooktacularbre

I’m on a hunt for a 2016/2017 Grandin road Hocus Pocus Mantle scarf. If anyone has one they would like to sell or find one, I will purchase!


----------



## Hearthfire

These are the super expensive one of a kind treats I ordered that my hubby is gonna kill me over


----------



## Hearthfire




----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Hearthfire said:


> View attachment 719648


Madame Alexander?


----------



## Hearthfire

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Madame Alexander?


No. Someone talented is repurposing porcelain dolls from thrift stores


----------



## Meadow

So since every prop I have seems to be covered in black material, and since I’m over the moon with Zaltana, I thought it was only appropriate to get her some jewelry. Wanted something magical and purple. Got what I wanted!?






Amazon.com: Forum Novelties Light Up Potion Necklace: Toys & Games


Buy Forum Novelties Light Up Potion Necklace: Party Supplies - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Image with it glowing:


----------



## Hearthfire

I found this base at Goodwill. Thought maybe it could hold one of my spheres. It may be too bulky though?


----------



## Hearthfire

I found these dinner plates at Homegoods!!! Much better than Rae Dunn







nn!!


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> I found this base at Goodwill. Thought maybe it could hold one of my spheres. It may be too bulky though?
> View attachment 719670


I think the color is competing with the sphere. Splash of spray paint might help.


----------



## Hearthfire

Look what arrived today!!!! They are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Hearthfire said:


> No. Someone talented is repurposing porcelain dolls from thrift stores


Wow! They did a great job. Very cool!


----------



## schatze

Meadow said:


> So since every prop I have seems to be covered in black material, and since I’m over the moon with Zaltana, I thought it was only appropriate to get her some jewelry. Wanted something magical and purple. Got what I wanted!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Forum Novelties Light Up Potion Necklace: Toys & Games
> 
> 
> Buy Forum Novelties Light Up Potion Necklace: Party Supplies - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image with it glowing:
> 
> View attachment 719666


I am always drawn to things that light up in an interesting way. Lighted pendant FTW!


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> I found these dinner plates at Homegoods!!! Much better than Rae Dunn
> View attachment 719669
> nn!!


But they don't say "Plate" how will you know what they are? I call her labeling of everything "Rae-Dundancy".


----------



## Hearthfire

Now that is funny Schatze! I thought she made things for people with dementia. Lol Speaking of the Dunnies, I saw them lining up outside TJMaxx on my way to work...at 8am!!!


----------



## Bobbiejo

I bought my usual huge bag of Spanish moss. Hobby Lobby carries the biggest bags of moss I’ve ever found and it has become an annually bought item. Strategically draping moss amongst the Halloween decorations gives everything that extra creepy vibe. Love it!


----------



## Meadow

Bobbiejo said:


> I bought my usual huge bag of Spanish moss. Hobby Lobby carries the biggest bags of moss I’ve ever found and it has become an annually bought item. Strategically draping moss amongst the Halloween decorations gives everything that extra creepy vibe. Love it!
> View attachment 719817


You must have amazing trees!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

schatze said:


> But they don't say "Plate" how will you know what they are? I call her labeling of everything "Rae-Dundancy".


I honestly don't get the whole Rae Dunn thing. I find her stuff boring.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Hearthfire said:


> Now that is funny Schatze! I thought she made things for people with dementia. Lol Speaking of the Dunnies, I saw them lining up outside TJMaxx on my way to work...at 8am!!!


You should get a t-shirt made that reads "Not a Dummy, I mean Dunnie".


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Hearthfire said:


> Look what arrived today!!!! They are gorgeous!!!!!!
> View attachment 719672
> View attachment 719673


Where did you get them? I absolutely love them.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Yankee haul! I found Black Magic at TJ maxx!


----------



## Illysium

Got my Target order, super balls from Oriental Trading, octopus from Spirit, and paperweight from Victorian Trading Co/ Ebay:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Illysium said:


> Got my Target order, super balls from Oriental trading and paperweight from Victorian Trading Co:
> 
> View attachment 719820


Are the eyeballs superballs? nice finds.


----------



## Illysium

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Are the eyeballs superballs? nice finds.


Yep, from Oriental Trading Co: Eyeballs

They have free shipping on everything today with SEPT19


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Meadow said:


> Completely agree on value. But I just liked that they were a different color.


That’s true. I was thinking that when I was typing my response but for whatever reason I left it off. I was gonna say. “Unless you like the design on them....” ??


----------



## Hearthfire

ScareyCarrie said:


> Where did you get them? I absolutely love them.


I first saw them on Ebay then tracked the artist down to MysticCrypt.com. They have great stuff


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Hearthfire said:


> I found these dinner plates at Homegoods!!! Much better than Rae Dunn
> View attachment 719669
> nn!!


I agree. I didn't see one exactly like this but I bought a few things similar. Once I saw it was going to be so hard to find RD I decided to go UNDunn and use cute things like your plate instead.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

I picked up the animated scarecrow from Big Lots. I have not set him up yet nor did they have a display so I’m holding back my hopes until I see him ready to go. Anyone else grab him?


----------



## Hearthfire

disembodiedvoice said:


> I agree. I didn't see one exactly like this but I bought a few things similar. Once I saw it was going to be so hard to find RD I decided to go UNDunn and use cute things like your plate instead.


Bwahahahaha UNDunn!!!! Love it!! There was another pumpkin in a witch hat plate there too. At $4.99 each you can't go wrong. They had a box of 4 Bone Appetite plates but I like a lityle splash of color


----------



## Meadow

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I picked up the animated scarecrow from Big Lots. I have not set him up yet nor did they have a display so I’m holding back my hopes until I see him ready to go. Anyone else grab him?


Haven’t seen him in person yet. FYI Big Lots just sent an email stating tomorrow he will be 25% off. If you have your receipt, you might want to check tomorrow cause that might save you a little Halloween cash!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

Meadow said:


> Haven’t seen him in person yet. FYI Big Lots just sent an email stating tomorrow he will be 25% off. If you have your receipt, you might want to check tomorrow cause that might save you a little Halloween cash!


The cashier applied a $10 off coupon when I purchase him so I don’t feel as bad but damn that would have been good to know!


----------



## schatze

Bobbiejo said:


> I bought my usual huge bag of Spanish moss. Hobby Lobby carries the biggest bags of moss I’ve ever found and it has become an annually bought item. Strategically draping moss amongst the Halloween decorations gives everything that extra creepy vibe. Love it!
> View attachment 719817


That's good to know, if I ever get to move, and I deepy, truly hope I do, and soon. As for now though, I have a friend who I call the moss lady who gets me fresh moss. I always hear about bugs especially chiggers, but knock wood, none so far, I once looked it up and found a place that will send you fresh moss. Who knew?


----------



## Hearthfire




----------



## Illysium

Got a few things from Target.


----------



## schatze

Illysium said:


> Got a few things from Target.
> 
> View attachment 719954
> 
> I use those bowls every year. I have a fabulous claw collection, if I do say so myself. Ha!


----------



## Illysium

schatze said:


> I use those bowls every year. I have a fabulous claw collection, if I do say so myself. Ha!


I missed out on the gold bowls they had a few years ago. I'd much prefer metal over glass. I might actually paint this bowl. Love the stand though! I'll probably order the smaller one too.


----------



## schatze

I have the brass ones, I like them both. I put homemade mayonnaise and cocktail sauce in the glass ones, crackers in the brass ones.


----------



## batgirly

I picked up these sweet Hyde & Eek mantle pieces at Target. I love them so much!


----------



## Illysium

schatze said:


> I have the brass ones, I like them both. I put homemade mayonnaise and cocktail sauce in the glass ones, crackers in the brass ones.
> View attachment 719986


Nice set-up!


----------



## schatze

Illysium said:


> Nice set-up!


Thanks, I see I have also put votive candles in the brass bowls - has a firebowl look. Considering how many glass ones came broken when I ordered them that year, they might want to try the brass again.


----------



## Godcrusher

Picked this up from Spirit of Halloween today. Love it.


----------



## wolfncrowlane

Didn't buy him today but this guy finally arrived and we love him! He's heavier than I was expecting but I don't mind, he feels sturdy. He takes two AAA batteries which we haven't installed yet but from the 'try me' button we could tell it's a pretty bright light. Probably one of the best products Spirit has put out imo.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Got a 12 pack of these, mostly because I thought the design was great. The soda is clear and probably the white out flavor....I don't know because I haven't had white out in years but that is my guess.


----------



## Halloweeeiner

Godcrusher said:


> Picked this up from Spirit of Halloween today. Love it.
> View attachment 719996



glad to see if finally in stores!! I'm still waiting on shipping confirmation from Spirit but it seems they are taking their sweet time with it


----------



## Meadow

Probably random but was thinking about Halloween last night and got the most WICKED craving for chocolate ?. Ended up running to the grocery store and buying $20 worth of fun size candy cause I couldn’t make up my mind. I’m sure as far as the board is concerned I “bought” candy and will “find” 5 pre-Halloween candy pounds! ?


----------



## kristinms8

Picked up the following at HomeGoods Gilroy today:

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nox Eterna

Love Minerva! ?‍♀


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I made it to the mall to do my yearly Halloween mall haul run. I hit up Daiso, Bath and Body works and Target. Got done at Daiso and B&BW but damn Target was a let down. Only got a tiny portion of what I needed. They didn't even have their candy out!!

I also hit Walgreens for that cute black cauldron fake succulent thing and snagged one.

I'd say what I got everywhere else but it's a lot of stuff lol.


----------



## Hearthfire

schatze said:


> That's good to know, if I ever get to move, and I deepy, truly hope I do, and soon. As for now though, I have a friend who I call the moss lady who gets me fresh moss. I always hear about bugs especially chiggers, but knock wood, none so far, I once looked it up and found a place that will send you fresh moss. Who knew?


My mom and I always gathered moss from the local lake to decorate. I have childhood memories of standing on the roof of our truck pulling it down. My mom with a rake plucking some and one time pulling a clump down that had a bat tangled within. I knew she was a witch right then and there when she lovingly cuddled the bat making sure he wasn't hurt. She whispered something to him, kissed him and put him back. Fabulous Halloween memories!!


----------



## MorganaMourning

disembodiedvoice said:


> Got a 12 pack of these, mostly because I thought the design was great. The soda is clear and probably the white out flavor....I don't know because I haven't had white out in years but that is my guess.
> 
> View attachment 720008


I bought this last week. SPOILER ALERT - tastes a bit like cream with a hint of orange. It's kinda strange with the lemon lime of Mountain Dew. But I'm not a huge Dew fan. The artwork on the box is awesome.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## scarenoob

disembodiedvoice said:


> Got a 12 pack of these, mostly because I thought the design was great. The soda is clear and probably the white out flavor....I don't know because I haven't had white out in years but that is my guess.
> 
> View attachment 720008


Bought 1 case at ShopRite. I also saw 12?oz bottles too.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## scarenoob

MorganaMourning said:


> I bought this last week. SPOILER ALERT - tastes a bit like cream with a hint of orange. It's kinda strange with the lemon lime of Mountain Dew. But I'm not a huge Dew fan. The artwork on the box is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


I thought I tasted berry. Most Halloween drinks usually have berry flavors.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

Ok, so I am a little embarrassed to say I almost mowed down an entire aisle of shoppers when I spotted one of the skull cakelet pans I have been searching for...... I'm just glad no one picked it up, they may have lost an arm. ?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

jb1sb2 said:


> Ok, so I am a little embarrassed to say I almost mowed down an entire aisle of shoppers when I spotted one of the skull cakelet pans I have been searching for...... I'm just glad no one picked it up, they may have lost an arm. ?


Those work great for making skull calzones! I have one and that is what I use it for. Hosting a Halloween dinner for my 16 yo daughter and her friends and that was what was requested for the menu. They turn out really cute, too!


----------



## jb1sb2

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Those work great for making skull calzones! I have one and that is what I use it for. Hosting a Halloween dinner for my 16 yo daughter and her friends and that was what was requested for the menu. They turn out really cute, too!


That's my plan!


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> My mom and I always gathered moss from the local lake to decorate. I have childhood memories of standing on the roof of our truck pulling it down. My mom with a rake plucking some and one time pulling a clump down that had a bat tangled within. I knew she was a witch right then and there when she lovingly cuddled the bat making sure he wasn't hurt. She whispered something to him, kissed him and put him back. Fabulous Halloween memories!!


I can bet my Moss Lady isn't kissing any bats. Cats, maybe but not bats. That's a wonderful story.


----------



## fowldarr

Bought a used zultan from goodwill, some tombstones, a bunch of sheets of foam core 2x2s, and door skin material for my big project.


----------



## scarenoob

Just ordered lights from MaxWarehouse.com.






Celebrations LED Purple Halloween Lighted Net | Max Warehouse


UPC: 843518030066 Manufacturer Part No: Brand Name: Celebrations Halloween Theme: LED Net Product Type: Halloween Lights Lighted: Yes Bulb Color: Purple Energy Star Compliant: Yes Length: 6 in. Lighted Length: 4 ft. x 6 ft. Number of Lights: 100 lights Wire Color Family: Black Power Source...




www.maxwarehouse.com










Celebrations Halloween Lights | Max Warehouse


UPC: 843518032619 Manufacturer Part No: Brand Name: Celebrations Product Type: Halloween Lights Number in Package: 1 pk Number of Lights: 50 lights Length: 11.4 ft. Power Source: Plug-In




www.maxwarehouse.com


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

I purchased this Katherine’s candelabra from her 2018 Dead and Breakfast collection.


----------



## RCIAG

Went to Wheeling, WV over the weekend & bought 2 blow molds at an antique store. 

This witch & this pumpkin (though these are just Ebay auctions for the pics since I haven't yet taken any of the ones I bought):








Vintage Halloween Green Witch Riding a Pumpkin Light Up Blow Mold 22" Black Cat | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Halloween Green Witch Riding a Pumpkin Light Up Blow Mold 22" Black Cat at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













VINTAGE HALLOWEEN FOAM BLOW MOLD LIGHTED LIGHT UP 20" PUMPKIN EMPIRE HANGING | eBay


FROM AN ESTATE CHECK BACK FOR MORE.



www.ebay.com





Also went through Spirit & bought a couple Support Halloween magnets & a Nightmare Before Christmas pumpkin carving pattern book.


----------



## Momof2!

Got the talking bust what Big lots today. Also got. 50” TV for 15.99 at Goodwill last week. Works too!


----------



## Hearthfire

RCIAG said:


> Went to Wheeling, WV over the weekend & bought 2 blow molds at an antique store.
> 
> This witch & this pumpkin (though these are just Ebay auctions for the pics since I haven't yet taken any of the ones I bought):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Halloween Green Witch Riding a Pumpkin Light Up Blow Mold 22" Black Cat | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Halloween Green Witch Riding a Pumpkin Light Up Blow Mold 22" Black Cat at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VINTAGE HALLOWEEN FOAM BLOW MOLD LIGHTED LIGHT UP 20" PUMPKIN EMPIRE HANGING | eBay
> 
> 
> FROM AN ESTATE CHECK BACK FOR MORE.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also went through Spirit & bought a couple Support Halloween magnets & a Nightmare Before Christmas pumpkin carving pattern book.


I bought the Support Halloween and the Support Witches magnets and went to buy more and were gone already


----------



## Meadow

kristinms8 said:


> Picked up the following at HomeGoods Gilroy today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Illysium

Got this awesome skull. $18 shipped from the UK. I have it in black as well, from another vendor. I prefer this one though. Excellent detail and aging.


----------



## Illysium

Also got my terracotta jack-o-lanterns from Target. Got the little gray one last week, had to get his buddy too. ?


----------



## Hearthfire

Illysium said:


> Got this awesome skull. $18 shipped from the UK. I have it in black as well, from another vendor. I prefer this one though. Excellent detail and aging.
> 
> View attachment 720228
> View attachment 720230
> View attachment 720231
> View attachment 720236


That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Illysium

Hearthfire said:


> That is absolutely beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Cali Specter

Just received my pneumatic cylinders and solenoids today! Zombie groundbreaker here we come!


----------



## hallowicked

So my fellow hunters I just pulled in 2 truck loads of stuff. Got all of this from my wifes friend who decided to get rid of it. She only wanted 500. I will post more pictures when I get through it all.


----------



## Meadow

hallowicked said:


> So my fellow hunters I just pulled in 2 truck loads of stuff. Got all of this from my wifes friend who decided to get rid of it. She only wanted 500. I will post more pictures when I get through it all.
> View attachment 720365
> View attachment 720366
> View attachment 720367


I’m thinking you just bought a haunt!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I found the cutest light up figures at the local Dollarama.


----------



## Meadow

Cali Specter said:


> Just received my pneumatic cylinders and solenoids today! Zombie groundbreaker here we come!
> View attachment 720337


I love that this makes you happy. I’m looking at it thinking... what does that do?


----------



## TerriG

hallowicked said:


> So my fellow hunters I just pulled in 2 truck loads of stuff. Got all of this from my wifes friend who decided to get rid of it. She only wanted 500. I will post more pictures when I get through it all.


Awesome!


----------



## TerriG

I had these permanent programmable lights installed today. Hubby curses having to hang lights and I make him do it for both Halloween and Christmas so he's now happy and I'm happy I can start putting up some of my fall decos ?


----------



## Cali Specter

Meadow said:


> I love that this makes you happy. I’m looking at it thinking... what does that do?



Here’s what it suppose to look like. The two cylinders control the arms. There are a lot of variations, but I find that the pneumatic versions appear more frightening!


----------



## Meadow

Cali Specter said:


> Here’s what it suppose to look like. The two cylinders control the arms. There are a lot of variations, but I find that the pneumatic versions appear more frightening!


Omg! That’s great! I didn’t know what it was supposed to do and when he jumped so did I!


----------



## Yodlei

hallowicked said:


> So my fellow hunters I just pulled in 2 truck loads of stuff. Got all of this from my wifes friend who decided to get rid of it. She only wanted 500. I will post more pictures when I get through it all.
> View attachment 720365
> View attachment 720366
> View attachment 720367


Looks like you got quite the deal if everything works!!


----------



## Yodlei

Cali Specter said:


> Here’s what it suppose to look like. The two cylinders control the arms. There are a lot of variations, but I find that the pneumatic versions appear more frightening!


Awesome!!


----------



## Yodlei

Didn't buy today but forgot to post. Bought another version of the Projector Candle I had bought at Lakeside Collection (top design in picture). Found the 2 others at BigR which is now called Stock + Field & bought the bottom image. Had already tried the one I got from Lakeside & works very well.


----------



## schatze

Yodlei said:


> Awesome!!


There's an empty house on my street. Apparently they had some pipe issue because for weeks now, on the front lawn, a hole had been dug and is surrounded by 2x4s . This would be awesome there.


----------



## Joana Brown

nbad311 said:


> So, I can't pass up watching Predator. A night alone.... flight on Delta.... anywhere where I have all the movies at my disposal, and I keep going back to it. I've probably seen it 15+ times. Last week I decided to treat myself and I purchased this from a guy on Etsy (he makes masks/costume props and full costumes...... they all look amazing). I literally can't wait to get it. Probably going to wear it the entirety of October and also before then
> 
> View attachment 713289
> View attachment 713290


haaha love it


----------



## hjg0989

I bought a one disc mist maker for my cauldron. The cauldron is 22" across and 17" high. If the one disc unit doesn't produce enough mist I will buy a second one.









What size Ultrasonic Mist Maker do I need? - The House of Hydro


Mist maker comparison chart and buying guide. Everything you need to know about ultrasonic mist makers and how to choose the right size fogger.



thehouseofhydro.com





I did a trial run of the embers for under the cauldron (I found the how to on this site - thank you!). It turned out well but I am going to redo it with a few modifications.

I bought this wicked witch of the west costume a few weeks ago:



- Google Shopping


----------



## Hearthfire




----------



## Hearthfire

Fantastic metal signs at Walmart


----------



## schatze

hjg0989 said:


> I bought a one disc mist maker for my cauldron. The cauldron is 22" across and 17" high. If the one disc unit doesn't produce enough mist I will buy a second one.


I’ ve done this for years, just bought a mist thingy off Amazon. My cauldron is at least 22” and it gets a fine swirling fog. I had to gerry rig a bowl of water that is raised and also positioned the mister at the right height in it. It required too much water, filling the cauldron. It also splashes water and the level can go down so the mister is no longer at the right height to make fog. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## fowldarr

TerriG said:


> I had these permanent programmable lights installed today. Hubby curses having to hang lights and I make him do it for both Halloween and Christmas so he's now happy and I'm happy I can start putting up some of my fall decos ?
> 
> View attachment 720387


Where did you get these?


----------



## TerriG

fowldarr said:


> Where did you get these?


They're from a Canadian company called Heilight


----------



## fowldarr

TerriG said:


> They're from a Canadian company called Heilight


I've been saying for years that somebody needed to start a company doing this. I'm glad to see that it is happening.


----------



## Hearthfire

Sooooo I ordered some stuff from Joann's and picked it up today. I LOVE the long tutu skirt I got for 60% off!!!!! I feel like a Queen!!! A Death Queen!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Hearthfire said:


> Sooooo I ordered some stuff from Joann's and picked it up today. I LOVE the long tutu skirt I got for 60% off!!!!! I feel like a Queen!!! A Death Queen!!
> View attachment 720465


That’s absolutely gorgeous! 60% off is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Meadow

TerriG said:


> I had these permanent programmable lights installed today. Hubby curses having to hang lights and I make him do it for both Halloween and Christmas so he's now happy and I'm happy I can start putting up some of my fall decos ?
> 
> View attachment 720387


This is outstanding! You can do all the holidays with a push of a button!


----------



## Hearthfire

Ok I just bid stupid money on some witches on Ebay.....but I love my dollar store solar pumpkins from last year


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Hearthfire said:


> Ok I just bid stupid money on some witches on Ebay.....but I love my dollar store solar pumpkins from last year


LOL I love your reasoning as if one cancels out the other! ???


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Hearthfire said:


> Ok I just bid stupid money on some witches on Ebay.....but I love my dollar store solar pumpkins from last year


What dollar store did you get those from ? Do you know if they carried them this year ?....the pumkins of course , not the expensive witch's


----------



## Hearthfire

disembodiedvoice said:


> What dollar store did you get those from ? Do you know if they carried them this year ?....the pumkins of course , not the expensive witch's


I bought them from 3 different dollar stores and found 3 more this year but missing the solar light panels. They truly are perfect which is why I'm hunting them again. I was careful to protect their inner mechanisms to be able to reuse them again


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Hearthfire said:


> Ok I just bid stupid money on some witches on Ebay.....but I love my dollar store solar pumpkins from last year


I can hardly wait to see the witches! Please post pictures as soon as they fly to your house!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last skeleton dinosaurs (not technically dinosaurs) that I hope to buy.










Tried going to RiteAid to see if they would carry them again this year with no luck. Even tried reaching out to corporate for their seasonal buyer—yes, waste of time. So another ebay purchase. They’re sound activated and turn their heads and make a noise. Pretty excited to add these. I have a few nesting and older pterodactyls the little kids can “feed” in the nursery so these are a perfect companion.

Between these and Home Depot, CVS and Walmart over last few years a nice collection.


----------



## Hearthfire

One is a franklin mint wicked witch of the west...Margaret Hamilton version


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Hearthfire said:


> One is a franklin mint wicked witch of the west...Margaret Hamilton version


Oh wow, sweet! I love those!


----------



## Hearthfire

Of course I'll post pics when they arrive!


----------



## Meadow

So was wanting a tablecloth but wanted something a little lighter for since I planned to drape another piece of material over it. Loved one at Party City but did not want to pay $7.99 to ship a $12.99 tablecloth. However, Walmart apparently sells items for Party City with free shipping. Win!



http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spooks-and-Spells-Halloween-Fabric-Tablecloth-Washable-60-Inches-by-84-Inches/844047797


----------



## Meadow

Joana Brown said:


> just ordered these today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Clearance Sale!UMFun💗💗 Halloween Scary Mask Props The Conjuring Devil Nun Horror Masks With Costume (A): Clothing
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Clearance Sale!UMFun💗💗 Halloween Scary Mask Props The Conjuring Devil Nun Horror Masks With Costume (A): Clothing
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAOYUE Halloween Decorations Outdoor 8Pcs Hanging Lighted Glowing Witch Hat Decorations 36ft Halloween Lights String Battery Operated Halloween Decor with 8 Lighting Modes for Outdoor, Yard, Tree - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> MAOYUE Halloween Decorations Outdoor 8Pcs Hanging Lighted Glowing Witch Hat Decorations 36ft Halloween Lights String Battery Operated Halloween Decor with 8 Lighting Modes for Outdoor, Yard, Tree - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Great items! I did have to giggle when I clicked on the link for the nun. It said I needed to also buy this!









Amazon.com: Run Devil Run Oil: Everything Else


Buy Run Devil Run Oil: Aromatherapy - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## TerriG

fowldarr said:


> I've been saying for years that somebody needed to start a company doing this. I'm glad to see that it is happening.


I couldn't be happier with them! ?


----------



## Grimhilde

A few recent grabs from discount stores & resale shops -

Kitchen towels & skellie cat from Dollar General:









and from local resale shops:
(if anyone knows when Cracker Barrel carried that witch's hand, I'd love to know - 
there is no helpful info on the box)


----------



## Hearthfire

Grimhilde said:


> A few recent grabs from discount stores & resale shops -
> 
> Kitchen towels & skellie cat from Dollar General:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from local resale shops:
> (if anyone knows when Cracker Barrel carried that witch's hand, I'd love to know -
> there is no helpful info on the box)


I bought 2 of those witch hands from cracker barrel probably 12 yrs ago. I keepmy rings on them


----------



## DarkSecret

Hearthfire said:


> I bought them from 3 different dollar stores and found 3 more this year but missing the solar light panels. They truly are perfect which is why I'm hunting them again. I was careful to protect their inner mechanisms to be able to reuse them again


Hearthfire, More info about your solar pumpkins please? We have two different dollar stores around here, Dollar General and Dollar Tree, which did you get these from? I really like those, hoping I can find them at this late date. Thanks!


----------



## Grimhilde

Hearthfire said:


> I bought 2 of those witch hands from cracker barrel probably 12 yrs ago. I keepmy rings on them


Thank you! 
That timeline helps, because I really have not had any luck tracking down any info about them.
I love the idea of using it year'round in my dressing room for jewelry!


----------



## Hearthfire

DarkSecret said:


> Hearthfire, More info about your solar pumpkins please? We have two different dollar stores around here, Dollar General and Dollar Tree, which did you get these from? I really like those, hoping I can find them at this late date. Thanks!


Oh sorry! They were at Dollar Tree. I was heartbroken when I saw they had the stakes instead this year. Hopefully they will come later. I like them so much I even hunted all over the internet looking for more


----------



## DarkSecret

Hearthfire said:


> Oh sorry! They were at Dollar Tree. I was heartbroken when I saw they had the stakes instead this year. Hopefully they will come later. I like them so much I even hunted all over the internet looking for more


Thank you so much Hearthfire! You know now I'm going to have to hunt them down! Keeping fingers crossed! Thanks again!


----------



## schatze

This should look nice on the Halloween table.


----------



## hjg0989

schatze said:


> I’ ve done this for years, just bought a mist thingy off Amazon. My cauldron is at least 22” and it gets a fine swirling fog. I had to gerry rig a bowl of water that is raised and also positioned the mister at the right height in it. It required too much water, filling the cauldron. It also splashes water and the level can go down so the mister is no longer at the right height to make fog. Keep an eye on it.


Thank you so much for the information! I am hoping one disc will be sufficient. This unit has a float to keep it at the correct height and will shut off if the water level drops too much. A neighbor has some bricks I can borrow so I might set the water container on that and adjust the height accordingly. Dollar Tree has a black oil change pan that might work to hold the water and the mister.

The mister shipped this morning from Florida so I will probably get in in a few days and will test it out.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hearthfire

DarkSecret said:


> Thank you so much Hearthfire! You know now I'm going to have to hunt them down! Keeping fingers crossed! Thanks again!


I went to 2 Dollar Trees todayand actually found 1 but the top was missing that had the solar part. I guess it was a left over from last year. I bought it anyway


----------



## schatze

hjg0989 said:


> Thank you so much for the information! I am hoping one disc will be sufficient. This unit has a float to keep it at the correct height and will shut off if the water level drops too much. A neighbor has some bricks I can borrow so I might set the water container on that and adjust the height accordingly. Dollar Tree has a black oil change pan that might work to hold the water and the mister.
> 
> The mister shipped this morning from Florida so I will probably get in in a few days and will test it out.
> 
> Thanks again.


Cool! I have a black plastic halloween candy bowl that fits, easy to find this time of year. I have used mine inside and out for a nice cauldron effect. I didn't think I would care to use the changing colors on the light, but I love the effect.


----------



## DarkSecret

Hearthfire said:


> I went to 2 Dollar Trees todayand actually found 1 but the top was missing that had the solar part. I guess it was a left over from last year. I bought it anyway
> View attachment 720646


I didn't get over to the Dollar Tree after work, I hope to make it tomorrow, but at least I know what I am looking for. Everything gets snapped up pretty quickly around here! Thanks!


----------



## Gweede

Hearthfire said:


> I bought 2 of those witch hands from cracker barrel probably 12 yrs ago. I keepmy rings on them


That's a great idea!


----------



## Meadow

schatze said:


> View attachment 720637
> 
> 
> This should look nice on the Halloween table.


This is a great piece. It makes me think of my grandmother’s candy dish getting a dark makeover. Loved that hard rock candy!


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I bought a really pretty ring: https://www.etsy.com/listing/559413747/orange-pumpkin-ring-halloween-ring?ref=yr_purchases

But it's not the most comfortable thing. Says the band is adjustable and it is but...maybe it's because I have fat fingers idk. Also there's a small section on it that looks scuffed. I know what it is. Since the ring is acrylic resin it was poured into a mold. The scuff mark is from the overpour, where they had to cut off the extra resin and sanded it down. TBH if you're selling these things...you should cover up that mark with a little resin to make it as shiny as the rest of the ring.

I'm playing with the idea of sending it back. Currently wearing it to try to see if I can get used to the feeling or not...if not I'll probably return it. Shame since it really is pretty but...the point of a ring is to wear it lol.


----------



## Meadow

Meadow said:


> So was wanting a tablecloth but wanted something a little lighter for since I planned to drape another piece of material over it. Loved one at Party City but did not want to pay $7.99 to ship a $12.99 tablecloth. However, Walmart apparently sells items for Party City with free shipping. Win!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spooks-and-Spells-Halloween-Fabric-Tablecloth-Washable-60-Inches-by-84-Inches/844047797
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 720568


So wanted to post a follow up on this item in case anyone thought the color was too light. Got it today and it’s more straw colored. Couldn’t be happier that a description wasn’t exactly as advertised.


----------



## Meadow

Dollar Tree for the win! While buying spooky cloth and chains saw these helmets. I have a ground breaker skeleton that just got a helmet and sword.


----------



## RCIAG

Frankenbones Coffee from Bones Coffee:








Frankenbones | 12oz


IT'S ALIVE! Frankenbones is here to delight your tastebuds in ways that science never thought were possible. Our 100% Arabica beans are roasted to a perfect medium and infused delicious chocolate hazelnut flavor to create the best way to celebrate the spooky season! Guaranteed FRESH!




bonescoffee.com


----------



## impishnature

Meadow said:


> So wanted to post a follow up on this item in case anyone thought the color was too light. Got it today and it’s more straw colored. Couldn’t be happier that a description wasn’t exactly as advertised.
> 
> View attachment 720767


I just ordered this tablecloth...I love the neutral color and imagery. Out of curiosity, what's the fabric like? I couldn't find a material description/content. Thanks for posting!


----------



## hallowicked

hallowicked said:


> So my fellow hunters I just pulled in 2 truck loads of stuff. Got all of this from my wifes friend who decided to get rid of it. She only wanted 500. I will post more pictures when I get through it all.
> View attachment 720365
> View attachment 720366
> View attachment 720367


So I have had a few days to go through everything. There are a lot of skulls and bones rats and other small stuff to help set the scene. Here are a few more pictures.


----------



## hallowicked




----------



## Meadow

impishnature said:


> I just ordered this tablecloth...I love the neutral color and imagery. Out of curiosity, what's the fabric like? I couldn't find a material description/content. Thanks for posting!


Glad you liked it too and you’re most welcome!

According to the package, it’s wrinkle resistant and 100% polyester. It’s about like any big box store tablecloth I’ve ever bought for a holiday.


----------



## scarenoob

Finally finished my second lighted fences today. 9v-12v orange & purple uv flickering LED lights.








9 flickering 3mm led for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for 9 flickering 3mm led at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com













Small die cut bat shaped ribbon roll. I'm planning to cut them up in singles and put them in the lantern inflatable.








Bat-Shaped Die-Cut Ribbon - 3/4" - Discontinued







www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## icemanfred

wolfncrowlane said:


> View attachment 720003
> 
> Didn't buy him today but this guy finally arrived and we love him! He's heavier than I was expecting but I don't mind, he feels sturdy. He takes two AAA batteries which we haven't installed yet but from the 'try me' button we could tell it's a pretty bright light. Probably one of the best products Spirit has put out imo.


I dont see this on spirits website. do you have anymore info on this?


----------



## screamqueen2012

Whewwwwww! Im offically over buying ghoulish garden collection! What a nightmare! Cant count how many trips it took to targets to finish the collection. How did these ebay sellers get all this stock to resell is beyond me.


----------



## wolfncrowlane

icemanfred said:


> I dont see this on spirits website. do you have anymore info on this?


Unfortunately it sold out during pre-order


----------



## Meadow

Three roosters followed me home.  ? ? ?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I saw those @Meadow on Joann's site. Too cute! I was in the store today but didn't notice them so don't think they had any left. Today's the last day of their sale on their halloween brand so sure it got cleared out days ago. I've tried to stay clear of some of the store shopping threads so I can stay focused on what I still have to do but peeked in on a few and ended up succumbing to a few must have purchases. Sure you guys know how that goes. If I had checked in earlier would have added a few to my zombie farmer theme.

To think a few years ago I had NO skeleton animals. Can't imagine how many Crazy Bonez skeleton animals have been created and sold since they first came out. Inspired some knockoffs too.


----------



## hjg0989

schatze said:


> I’ ve done this for years, just bought a mist thingy off Amazon. My cauldron is at least 22” and it gets a fine swirling fog. I had to gerry rig a bowl of water that is raised and also positioned the mister at the right height in it. It required too much water, filling the cauldron. It also splashes water and the level can go down so the mister is no longer at the right height to make fog. Keep an eye on it.


*How did you raise the bowl of water to sit just below the top of the cauldron?*

if I could get to that point I could fill in the spaces around the bowl with peanuts then spray and paint great stuff all around the bowl. This would allow the mist to spill over.


----------



## Jacki Lantern

I went nuts in 2 different thrift shops today ?
Bought a bunch of old looking frames for my Victorian post mortem photos ive been editing and printing. 
Picked up these candle holders I plan to spray paint black and add some metallic copper highlights








Found a couple creepy looking figurines that I am also going to spray black and paint red eyes on!








Annnd I found this ugly ass creepy AF box thingy that I think I'm going to use for my candy station. Not sure how I want to paint it though. What do you guys think? Spray black with metallic highlights on the details or black details and leave most of it metallic??














I wanted to start a thread of DIY before and after projects. Doea anyone know off hand if there is such a thread already?


----------



## Meadow

Jacki Lantern said:


> I wanted to start a thread of DIY before and after projects. Does anyone know off hand if there is such a thread already?


I don’t know if there is one but there probably needs to be one. Not every DIY project is a major build and sometimes learning little tips and tricks makes all the difference.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Ordered these guys the other night


----------



## zerocharisma

Illysium said:


> Got my Target order, super balls from Oriental Trading, octopus from Spirit, and paperweight from Victorian Trading Co/ Ebay:
> 
> View attachment 719823


Wow I love that sign! Been staring at your (gorgeous) picture for at least a minute and I swear my mouth is watering... sorry is that weird? Ha! Wish we had Target in the UK. Was debating doing a 'shopping service' haul of US stuff from Target and Michaels, but the customs charges are just brutal!


----------



## RCIAG

Today's haul from Zulily. I ordered 2 each of the mouse ornaments & 2 of those vampire teeth bowls. I only need one if anyone wants the extra let me know. I can pass it on when it arrives. It was $13.99.

View attachment 720986
View attachment 720987



View attachment 720988
View attachment 720989


View attachment 720990
View attachment 720991



View attachment 720992


----------



## zerocharisma

RCIAG said:


> Today's haul from Zulily. I ordered 2 each of the mouse ornaments & 2 of those vampire teeth bowls. I only need one if anyone wants the extra let me know. I can pass it on when it arrives. It was $13.99.
> 
> View attachment 720986
> View attachment 720987
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 720988
> View attachment 720989
> 
> 
> View attachment 720990
> View attachment 720991
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 720992


those notepads(?) are freaking adorable!!! And what is the big glow in the dark vampire fang thing? Even though I don't know what it's for, I love it!


----------



## RCIAG

Those teeth are a candy bowl. Someone in the Walmart thread was looking for it & I just happened to find it on Zulily today so I got 2 in case anyone else wants one. Not sure when it'll get here though.

Ilysium, LOVE those eyeball super balls. Thanks for posting that pic, I was wondering how they'd look IRL. I just ordered some for myself from OT!!


----------



## schatze

hjg0989 said:


> *How did you raise the bowl of water to sit just below the top of the cauldron?*
> 
> if I could get to that point I could fill in the spaces around the bowl with peanuts then spray and paint great stuff all around the bowl. This would allow the mist to spill over.


I find anything on hand, inverted tupperware, glass bowls, a brick. whatever it takes. I think I have also raised, not just the big black plastic candy bowls with water, but inside that a smaller bowl with the mister resting on "top" of that bowl, which is really the inverted bottom. I never seem to write down my methods and I have 3 different sized cauldrons. I need to stop reinventing the wheel every year.


----------



## schatze

Jacki Lantern said:


> I went nuts in 2 different thrift shops today ?
> Bought a bunch of old looking frames for my Victorian post mortem photos ive been editing and printing.
> Picked up these candle holders I plan to spray paint black and add some metallic copper highlights
> View attachment 720930
> 
> 
> Found a couple creepy looking figurines that I am also going to spray black and paint red eyes on!
> View attachment 720931
> 
> 
> Annnd I found this ugly ass creepy AF box thingy that I think I'm going to use for my candy station. Not sure how I want to paint it though. What do you guys think? Spray black with metallic highlights on the details or black details and leave most of it metallic??
> View attachment 720932
> View attachment 720933
> 
> 
> I wanted to start a thread of DIY before and after projects. Doea anyone know off hand if there is such a thread already?


Or spray the creepy box with that Rustoleum "Oil Rubbed Bronze" color then RubNBuff the high points.


----------



## toysaplenty

Got the pumpkin cats today! I got the sitting cat at Kroger Marketplace in Sandusky, Ohio which is a half hour from me, and I got the tall cat at Kroger Marketplace in Mansfield Ohio, which is an hour and a half away. Sandusky just had the one sitting cat and Mansfield had the one tall cat and three sitting cats. Here is the info on them if it can help anyone in any way. They are called Resin Cat on the Kroger receipt, made by Holiday Home the upc code is 041226681031 for the tall cat and 041226681024 for the sitting cat. $49.99 each. The eyes are not a solid piece of orange, they are open, and the inside of the cat's head is painted orange, so when you turn the cat on, the light inside it's head reflects the orange through the eyes. They are both a pretty heavy resin, not a light plastic blowmold.


----------



## toysaplenty

Walmart and Giant Eagle have the vampire teeth bowls, in case anyone is looking...


----------



## toysaplenty

Meadow said:


> This is outstanding! You can do all the holidays with a push of a button!


Where did you purchase the permanent programmable lights??


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I was on a spending hiatus until October but Zulily is killing it this year. It all started with this candy bowl.








And these two hopped in for the ride.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

toysaplenty said:


> Got the pumpkin cats today! I got the sitting cat at Kroger Marketplace in Sandusky, Ohio which is a half hour from me, and I got the tall cat at Kroger Marketplace in Mansfield Ohio, which is an hour and a half away. Sandusky just had the one sitting cat and Mansfield had the one tall cat and three sitting cats. Here is the info on them if it can help anyone in any way. They are called Resin Cat on the Kroger receipt, made by Holiday Home the upc code is 041226681031 for the tall cat and 041226681024 for the sitting cat. $49.99 each. The eyes are not a solid piece of orange, they are open, and the inside of the cat's head is painted orange, so when you turn the cat on, the light inside it's head reflects the orange through the eyes. They are both a pretty heavy resin, not a light plastic blowmold.


I love these cat pumpkins! I wish we had a Kroger in our area! I may have to break down and just order from GR!



HighPriestessIce said:


> I was on a spending hiatus until October but Zulily is killing it this year. It all started with this candy bowl.
> View attachment 721095
> 
> And these two hopped in for the ride.
> View attachment 721096
> View attachment 721097



This Bethany Lowe ghost with the pumpkin is on my list of absolutely wants this year. Zulilly has the best price I’ve seen anywhere. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

HighPriestessIce said:


> I was on a spending hiatus until October but Zulily is killing it this year. It all started with this candy bowl.
> View attachment 721095
> 
> And these two hopped in for the ride.
> View attachment 721096
> View attachment 721097



The other 2 bowls didn’t hop in for the ride? I got them too, of course ?


----------



## Ladyfrog

toysaplenty said:


> Got the pumpkin cats today! I got the sitting cat at Kroger Marketplace in Sandusky, Ohio which is a half hour from me, and I got the tall cat at Kroger Marketplace in Mansfield Ohio, which is an hour and a half away. Sandusky just had the one sitting cat and Mansfield had the one tall cat and three sitting cats. Here is the info on them if it can help anyone in any way. They are called Resin Cat on the Kroger receipt, made by Holiday Home the upc code is 041226681031 for the tall cat and 041226681024 for the sitting cat. $49.99 each. The eyes are not a solid piece of orange, they are open, and the inside of the cat's head is painted orange, so when you turn the cat on, the light inside it's head reflects the orange through the eyes. They are both a pretty heavy resin, not a light plastic blowmold.


Oooh I saw those at Fred Meyer (owned by Kroger) but the batteries were dead so I couldn't see how awesome they are! They will look great on your porch or wherever you put them.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The other 2 bowls didn’t hop in for the ride? I got them too, of course ?
> 
> View attachment 721098


I was on budget, if they come back in October I might snag them though.



Wycked Spiryt said:


> This Bethany Lowe ghost with the pumpkin is on my list of absolutely wants this year. Zulilly has the best price I’ve seen anywhere. Thanks for sharing!


I've been wanting it too, but it was so expensive on traditions! Especially since I'm Canadian and our dollar sucks at the moment.


----------



## Meadow

Ok, so this will probably be a very random find, but I’ve been trying to solution a prop dilemma and found this. Basically I’ve been trying to find something with a little heft that had a flat top to place my wolves on. It has to be sturdy but also easily stored which sadly chicken wire and cement aren’t.

Found this at Target today. I’m thinking with a little paint and shrubbery, I just found a rock prop.



https://www.target.com/p/igloo-recool-16qt-cooler/-/A-54458692


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Meadow said:


> Ok, so this will probably be a very random find, but I’ve been trying to solution a prop dilemma and found this. Basically I’ve been trying to find something with a little heft that had a flat top to place my wolves on. It has to be sturdy but also easily stored which sadly chicken wire and cement aren’t.
> 
> Found this at Target today. I’m thinking with a little paint and shrubbery, I just found a rock prop.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/igloo-recool-16qt-cooler/-/A-54458692



I see your dilemma. I think this might work out well. I would maybe give it a coat of clear acrylic just to help seal it after you paint it though. I would imagine something like that might absorb water at some point after being outside for a month in the elements. But for the price, it would be worth it if it gets you the whole season!


----------



## hjg0989

schatze said:


> I find anything on hand, inverted tupperware, glass bowls, a brick. whatever it takes. I think I have also raised, not just the big black plastic candy bowls with water, but inside that a smaller bowl with the mister resting on "top" of that bowl, which is really the inverted bottom. I never seem to write down my methods and I have 3 different sized cauldrons. I need to stop reinventing the wheel every year.


Thanks for the response. I'm doing the same thing. Right now I have a 5 gallon bucket, inside the cauldron, resting on a piece of marble flooring and a cloth so it doesn't slide. I have a thick pool noodle wedged between the cauldron and the bucket and have duct taped the edge as a proof of concept. It looks good except the black float holding the mister is very visible with the green pond lights at the bottom. I may opt not to use the green lights.

I decided to use the 1 disc mist maker in a much smaller cauldron (I looks great) and order a 5 disc mist maker for the big cauldron. I'm glad I didn't wait until the last minute to get started on all this. I was cruising along getting a lot done when I got hit with the flu. I'm starting to feel better but I need to not over do it or I will be right back down.


----------



## Meadow

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I see your dilemma. I think this might work out well. I would maybe give it a coat of clear acrylic just to help seal it after you paint it though. I would imagine something like that might absorb water at some point after being outside for a month in the elements. But for the price, it would be worth it if it gets you the whole season!


You know that was my thing as well. What if it gets wet? Apparently it dries out and is reusable. Who knew? We have about 6 faux Christmas trees we use as a forest backdrop and I thought if I put dollar tree Christmas trees on them it will work. Since I’m not an amazing crafter or builder finding items I can “fluff” is always my go to approach.


----------



## RCIAG

Oh man...I may have to go back to work full time to support my Zulily habits. Bought these buckets & candles. I wouldn't have gone for the buckets if I hadn't gotten the bat one first & seen how large, well made & just generally awesome it is. I'll have to get a pic & post it. It's a good foot across from ear to ear.

I'm also a sucker for this vintage repro look in anything.

Anyhoo, I got these 2 buckets & some Gurley lookalike repros:


----------



## schatze

hjg0989 said:


> Thanks for the response. I'm doing the same thing. Right now I have a 5 gallon bucket, inside the cauldron, resting on a piece of marble flooring and a cloth so it doesn't slide. I have a thick pool noodle wedged between the cauldron and the bucket and have duct taped the edge as a proof of concept. It looks good except the black float holding the mister is very visible with the green pond lights at the bottom. I may opt not to use the green lights.
> 
> I decided to use the 1 disc mist maker in a much smaller cauldron (I looks great) and order a 5 disc mist maker for the big cauldron. I'm glad I didn't wait until the last minute to get started on all this. I was cruising along getting a lot done when I got hit with the flu. I'm starting to feel better but I need to not over do it or I will be right back down.


The effect is better at night, IMO.The last mister I got was white, the first was black. I am always fighting the cord showing anyway, it annoys me more than the ball, But with the fog going, the ball is better, I think. I have done this on my dining room table for a party with a small cauldron. Be sure to have black towels to deal with the splashing that will inevitably happen if you do that. I hope you remember the combination of containers you used to achieve perfect misting I never remember to document it and I maybe need to dedicate the containers to Halloween only and put them away with the mister and my black plastic candy tubs I use for this. I never knew so many things would float! I use the changing color melt program for the lights on my porch. The red to orange to green to blue makes a nice witch's brew. You have separate lights? My misters have lights. I hope you are feeling better quickly, this is no time of year not to enjoy every minute.


----------



## Illysium

Just ordered this guy. They're doing free shipping plus 25% off right now, with WEEKEND. I used an Amex gift card, so it didn't cost me anything. He's too unique not to have.


----------



## schatze

Wanted some hands like this for tabletops, maybe on a food buffet, too. I bought some cheap plastic zombie hands, cut off the bottom so they were flush and stood straight. Filled the hole with sand for weight and painted them with chalkboard paint. Now I have my classy zombie hands. Ha!


----------



## schatze

My cousin has a Kroger and did me a solid, getting the celestial dinner plates for me. I am a dish hoarder of the worst degree.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

schatze said:


> Wanted some hands like this for tabletops, maybe on a food buffet, too. I bought some cheap plastic zombie hands, cut off the bottom so they were flush and stood straight. Filled the hole with sand for weight and painted them with chalkboard paint. Now I have my classy zombie hands. Ha!
> View attachment 721180


What a cool idea. I may have to steal it.


----------



## HereForTheBoose

schatze said:


> Wanted some hands like this for tabletops, maybe on a food buffet, too. I bought some cheap plastic zombie hands, cut off the bottom so they were flush and stood straight. Filled the hole with sand for weight and painted them with chalkboard paint. Now I have my classy zombie hands. Ha!


Those look so good! Did you use jarred or spray paint?


----------



## Meadow

schatze said:


> View attachment 721189
> 
> My cousin has a Kroger and did me a solid, getting the celestial dinner plates for me. I am a dish hoarder of the worst degree.


Glad you got your plates!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I too got those gurley repro candles!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Illysium said:


> Just ordered this guy. They're doing free shipping plus 25% off right now, with WEEKEND. I used an Amex gift card, so it didn't cost me anything. He's too unique not to have.


Are you going to use it as a jewelry hanger and leave the hooks or are you going to cut those off and use him as a prop ? Love it either way, there are several things my HP lovin heart loves on that site


----------



## Illysium

disembodiedvoice said:


> Are you going to use it as a jewelry hanger and leave the hooks or are you going to cut those off and use him as a prop ? Love it either way, there are several things my HP lovin heart loves on that site


I'm going to use it for jewelry. I don't wear earrings, so I'm hoping necklaces and bracelets will work. I have weird stuff all over my house, not just Halloween. 

There are a few other things I want from them. That niffler bean bag would make an awesome dog bed. Their prices are insane though. This was the only thing I had to have.


----------



## schatze

HereForTheBoose said:


> Those look so good! Did you use jarred or spray paint?


Well, a can, LOL! I started with black satin spray but it was too glossy. I also glued a bit of thin, plastic cutting board over the opening so the sand stays in-DUH!


----------



## Syrkres

schatze said:


> Wanted some hands like this for tabletops, maybe on a food buffet, too. I bought some cheap plastic zombie hands, cut off the bottom so they were flush and stood straight. Filled the hole with sand for weight and painted them with chalkboard paint. Now I have my classy zombie hands. Ha!


May I ask where you purchased the zombie hands?


----------



## RCIAG

Well, after I go back full time I'll have to get that second job just to afford my DT habit.

Well, I went nuts in several DTs & bought out their entire selection of these tinsel cats to make these with a variation on the ears & bows. I made 6 of them yesterday & realized that I had to keep at least 4 of them to give to friends & relatives so I bought out the one store of all of them so I can make & sell them for our fire dept. at dinner next month.





I also bought the entire selection of the wooden paintable craft things at one DT, both the standing ones & the hanging ones. I plan on painting or decoupaging them to give away & to sell for the above mentioned function next month. The cashier said they were flying outta the joint & I told her I bought all that was there. Only one store had the tinsel cats though.

So yes, I'm the crazy lady that walks outta DT with 12 bags!! Oh I almost forgot, I bought a crap ton of ribbon too.


----------



## schatze

Syrkres said:


> May I ask where you purchased the zombie hands?











Halloween Plastic Zombie Hands Haunted House Escape Horror Props Decorations for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Halloween Plastic Zombie Hands Haunted House Escape Horror Props Decorations at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I did much searching for the size and shape I wanted and had time so I got these from on eBay from China.


----------



## kristinms8

Went to Home Goods in Fremont, CA today & picked up some cute ghost bowls & a Beetlejuice inspired glass pumpkin. (The ghost bowls were a set of 3 nesting + I bought a larger one. I had just used one of the nesting bowls, so only 3 shown.)




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hearthfire

Today's haul


----------



## Illysium

I repotted these guys. The black urn wasn't working for me.


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> Today's haul
> View attachment 721288


Is the head a planter? I see fern or succulent in it. Love that.


----------



## Meadow

Illysium said:


> I repotted these guys. The black urn wasn't working for me.
> 
> View attachment 721306


I know it’s just repotted but it does really change the look. Nice improvement!


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> Today's haul
> View attachment 721288


I love the no magic while I’m gone! Like asking not to be left out when the going gets good! Nice haul.


----------



## Hearthfire

schatze said:


> Is the head a planter? I see fern or succulent in it. Love that.


Yes it is and $5 at Ross!!


----------



## Hearthfire

Meadow said:


> I love the no magic while I’m gone! Like asking not to be left out when the going gets good! Nice haul.


I was thrilled to find these items. The head vase is very heavy too. And I'm not sure but the skelly knocker may be a Katherine Collection rip off?


----------



## Hearthfire

Here it is


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> I know it’s just repotted but it does really change the look. Nice improvement!


Thanks!


----------



## Michael__Myers

$1 at Dollar General. He's 54 inches tall


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop

I bought this cursed Frankenstein plush from Meijer. Last one they had.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter

My haul from today. Fills up the entire bed of a long bed F350. Guy at work no longer does Halloween. Score!!


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter

The rest....


----------



## Halloweeeiner

ThinBlueLineHaunter said:


> My haul from today. Fills up the entire bed of a long bed F350. Guy at work no longer does Halloween. Score!!


score indeed. very nice #jealous


----------



## Hearthfire

So my girls came today! Lol This is what happens when the red wine is flowing and I'll be damned if someone on Ebay is gonna beat me by $1!!! Don't drink and bid, friends


----------



## Hearthfire

They are detailed and beautiful


----------



## Hearthfire

I think the smaller one looks more wicked


----------



## Grimhilde

Hearthfire said:


> So my girls came today! Lol This is what happens when the red wine is flowing and I'll be damned if someone on Ebay is gonna beat me by $1!!! Don't drink and bid, friends
> View attachment 721434
> 
> View attachment 721436
> 
> View attachment 721437
> View attachment 721434



Awww, what a wonderful collection! Glad you got it.

One of the happiest memories from my high school years was meeting Margaret Hamilton when she appeared in a local production at a small playhouse in WPB, FL where my best friend's mom was the in-house wardrobe mistress. 
Ms. Hamilton was so kind to my friend and me (both of us in slack-jawed awe, with no idea what to say) - she gave each of us a huge rainbow-swirl lollypop which she plucked straight out of a massive floral arrangement that some well-wisher had sent to her dressing room.
Sadly, the lollypop did not survive the years - but to this day, I treasure that encounter so much and I honestly can't imagine feeling as thrilled to meet any other celebrity.


----------



## yeloowtang

I picked up my new unit70 props for this season  they are pretty cool.. the fence in an animation, front zombie screams while shacking the fence, thorso head and mouth move as the fence rocks back and forth. The male zombie has a silicone head, the female is all latex with a nice little meal she's enjoying. Then the snake victim, he's little disturbing :-D , my plan is to lay him ontheground by one of my spirit halloween spooky trees and have another snake that I have up in the branches so he can blast people with air.
My zombie fence will Go in the crypt to make it look as if they want tobrake out..
I'll try to post a video..


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter

Holy sh**! Wish I had a few thousand to drop on some props! Nice man! They look sick!


----------



## Hearthfire

Grimhilde said:


> Awww, what a wonderful collection! Glad you got it.
> 
> One of the happiest memories from my high school years was meeting Margaret Hamilton when she appeared in a local production at a small playhouse in WPB, FL where my best friend's mom was the in-house wardrobe mistress.
> Ms. Hamilton was so kind to my friend and me (both of us in slack-jawed awe, with no idea what to say) - she gave each of us a huge rainbow-swirl lollypop which she plucked straight out of a massive floral arrangement that some well-wisher had sent to her dressing room.
> Sadly, the lollypop did not survive the years - but to this day, I treasure that encounter so much and I honestly can't imagine feeling as thrilled to meet any other celebrity.


Awwww!!! What a beautiful memory!! I would have loved to have met her. I dressed up like her every Halloween because she was more like a hero to me! Lol she was so fascinating to watch. You were very lucky!


----------



## doto

Another fantastic choice of props to add to your collection yeloowtang.....didn't you raise snakes? Hope your new prop is not a self fullfilling prophecy.


----------



## hjg0989

Grimhilde said:


> One of the happiest memories from my high school years was meeting Margaret Hamilton when she appeared in a local production at a small playhouse in WPB, FL where my best friend's mom was the in-house wardrobe mistress.
> Ms. Hamilton was so kind to my friend and me (both of us in slack-jawed awe, with no idea what to say) - she gave each of us a huge rainbow-swirl lollypop which she plucked straight out of a massive floral arrangement that some well-wisher had sent to her dressing room.
> Sadly, the lollypop did not survive the years - but to this day, I treasure that encounter so much and I honestly can't imagine feeling as thrilled to meet any other celebrity.


What a great story thank you so much for sharing. I would have loved to have met Margaret Hamilton. I heard she was an incredibly nice person and particularly liked children.


----------



## Meadow

@yeloowtang those props are terrifyingly amazing! Wow!


----------



## schatze

Grimhilde said:


> Awww, what a wonderful collection! Glad you got it.
> 
> One of the happiest memories from my high school years was meeting Margaret Hamilton when she appeared in a local production at a small playhouse in WPB, FL where my best friend's mom was the in-house wardrobe mistress.
> Ms. Hamilton was so kind to my friend and me (both of us in slack-jawed awe, with no idea what to say) - she gave each of us a huge rainbow-swirl lollypop which she plucked straight out of a massive floral arrangement that some well-wisher had sent to her dressing room.
> Sadly, the lollypop did not survive the years - but to this day, I treasure that encounter so much and I honestly can't imagine feeling as thrilled to meet any other celebrity.


Such a nice story to remember. I bought a Wicked Witch of the West costume to wear this year. I hope I do her proud but I have no flying monkeys.


----------



## Hearthfire

I made my son a flying monkey costume one year. It was friggin awesome!!! I went as Dorothy, my hubby was the scarecrow and my niece was the witch. Best Halloween!!


----------



## kakugori

I'm having _a day._ Stopped at Walgreens and picked up a stress ball. Thoughts went, "this is gross. But kind of nice actually???"


----------



## Spooktacularbre

Has anyone seen this anywhere or does one of you have it? Please! I’m desperate to find it


----------



## Gweede

This would be fairly easy to duplicate. If you don't find it, maybe you can get someone to make you one.


----------



## schatze

* @Spooktacularbre*

If something similar can do look on Etsy and look here: https://www.orientaltrading.com/pen...ween-decoration-a2-13775278.fltr?sku=13775278


----------



## Tasty Brains

I just placed an order for two of these giant eyeball pool floaties. Going to place them in my windows so that they (hopefully) make it look like my house is staring at the street.


----------



## Illysium

Got my jewels from Oriental Trading. They scratch easily but I love em. They're going in my treat bags. I plan to order a few more sets next time they have free shipping.


----------



## schatze

Tasty Brains said:


> I just placed an order for two of these giant eyeball pool floaties. Going to place them in my windows so that they (hopefully) make it look like my house is staring at the street.
> 
> View attachment 721790


HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## zerocharisma

Was all excited and poised to buy this giant halloween mask, but shipping to the UK is $67!!!!!! So that's a nah ?
https://www.retroagogo.com/mummy-vac-tastic-plastic-mask/


----------



## RCIAG

zerocharisma said:


> Was all excited and poised to buy this giant halloween mask, but shipping to the UK is $67!!!!!! So that's a nah ?
> https://www.retroagogo.com/mummy-vac-tastic-plastic-mask/
> View attachment 721809


That's a shame because the masks are truly awesome. I have several & love them.

Have you seen the smaller ones they offer? They're only pre-order right now but they're smaller & cheaper so shipping shouldn't be quite as much.

There's no Mummy yet, but there's 6 available for pre-order right now.



> Each Mini Monster Box Contains:
> 
> 7" Tall Ready-to-Hang Vac-tastic Plastic Mini Wall Decor Mask
> 18" Tall Ready-to-Hang Jointed Retro Figure. Each dressed in costume and ready to decorate any wall, window or door.
> As always comes packaged in an amazing Retro Window Box designed to display your monsters in or out of the box.











Mad Bride Mini Monster


Retro-a-go-go features GMMMB.




www.retroagogo.com













Little Frankie Mini Monster


Retro-a-go-go features GMMLF.




www.retroagogo.com













Fun House Devil Mini Monster


Retro-a-go-go features GMMFHD.




www.retroagogo.com













Cool Cat Mini Monster


Retro-a-go-go features GMMCC.




www.retroagogo.com













Crazy Bones Mini Monster


Retro-a-go-go features GMMCB.




www.retroagogo.com













Astro Zombie Mini Monster


Retro-a-go-go features GMMAZ.




www.retroagogo.com


----------



## Illysium

Just got my cats eyes from Grandin Road and snake from PB Teen as well.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Nothing big but I got some base white for my Valak costume and I got lucky to find a Rae Dunn Halloween tray to match my mugs.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Found and bought two of those little guys at a thrift store today. They’re about 2 inches big. A sticker on the bottom states “MIDWEST” “Taiwan”. I think they maybe napkin rings? Any ideas?


----------



## HauntedDiva

oops Duplicate post


----------



## Grimhilde

HauntedDiva said:


> Found and bought two of those little guys at a thrift store today. They’re about 2 inches big. A sticker on the bottom states “MIDWEST” “Taiwan”. I think they maybe napkin rings? Any ideas?
> View attachment 721841


How cute! 
My guess would be candle rings?


----------



## DarkSecret

HauntedDiva said:


> Found and bought two of those little guys at a thrift store today. They’re about 2 inches big. A sticker on the bottom states “MIDWEST” “Taiwan”. I think they maybe napkin rings? Any ideas?
> View attachment 721841


He is really cute, but I think possibly you put them on a taper candle? You were lucky to find them! Nice!


----------



## HauntedDiva

Yes! I think they are candle rings. I never knew such a thing existed. Thanks guys!


----------



## Ladyfrog

Illysium said:


> Just ordered this guy. They're doing free shipping plus 25% off right now, with WEEKEND. I used an Amex gift card, so it didn't cost me anything. He's too unique not to have.


I had to click the link to find out what that is...was not expecting an earring holder! Clever and unique


----------



## schatze

zerocharisma said:


> Was all excited and poised to buy this giant halloween mask, but shipping to the UK is $67!!!!!! So that's a nah ?
> https://www.retroagogo.com/mummy-vac-tastic-plastic-mask/
> View attachment 721809
> View attachment 721810











Amazon.com: Retro-a-go-go! 4304 Mummy VAC-Tactic Plastic Mask Wall Decor : Home & Kitchen


Buy Retro-a-go-go! 4304 Mummy VAC-Tactic Plastic Mask Wall Decor: Home & Kitchen - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




They have many styles, too.


Amazon.com : ghoulsville horror decor


----------



## schatze

Illysium said:


> Just got my cats eyes from Grandin Road and snake from PB Teen as well.
> 
> View attachment 721827


Are the claws the stands from the Target bowls? Cool!


----------



## Illysium

schatze said:


> Are the claws the stands from the Target bowls? Cool!


Yep, I don't know how else to display the eyes. I tried a bowl, I like em better this way though. The little gold claws came with a different bowl I bought.


----------



## zerocharisma

@RCIAG @schatze thank you both - the smaller ones are super cool too, but I'd rather go true vintage for the amount I'd end up paying for postage plus customs. Here's hoping that one day they'll get a UK friendly stockist... with Brexit looming I kinda doubt it though ?


----------



## Meadow

Think by now we’re running out of items to buy? I did manage to grab a ton of batteries for props since Best Buy was running 36 for 6.99. Nothing worse than being out of batteries on all my props need batteries day!


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> Think by now we’re running out of items to buy?


Not completely. Just ordered some dog toys, they'll be here next week! ?


----------



## Meadow

Illysium said:


> Not completely. Just ordered some dog toys, they'll be here next week! ?


Ha! I have caught myself going back around to stores seeing if something sparks my eye but not finding anything. Not going to stop looking though!


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> So my girls came today! Lol This is what happens when the red wine is flowing and I'll be damned if someone on Ebay is gonna beat me by $1!!! Don't drink and bid, friends
> View attachment 721434
> 
> View attachment 721436
> 
> View attachment 721437
> View attachment 721434


A friend of mine says she does "Wine and Prime" but she hits Amazon for kitchen gadgets and odd appliances. I think you did a fabulous job here.Was it one big lot or did you have to really work it? LOL


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> I think the smaller one looks more wicked
> View attachment 721441


Nice costume details, too.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Ohhhhh I am very familiar with wine & prime!


----------



## SilentRaven

zerocharisma said:


> Was all excited and poised to buy this giant halloween mask, but shipping to the UK is $67!!!!!! So that's a nah ?
> https://www.retroagogo.com/mummy-vac-tastic-plastic-mask/
> View attachment 721809
> View attachment 721810


I also looked at buying one of the skull ones last year but its just too costly for me


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well I was supposed to get 2 things delivered to me via USPS for my haunt theme today and the postal guy delivered them to the wrong address as my tracking said delivered but they weren't in the parcel box as stated. Caught early enough in the day that the postal supervisor is looking into and hope I get delivered by the end of the day. so frustrating...grrr.


----------



## 01GTB

I got this adorable picture


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Yankee has started clearing out Halloween. I got the trio candle 40% off.


----------



## Meadow

Went to Bath and Body and they already had Christmas candles out. Was horribly saddened fall was already being pushed out and went nuts. Stop taking away my Halloween and my Fall! So, bought all the fall smelling goodies! Pumpkin everything! ?


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well I was supposed to get 2 things delivered to me via USPS for my haunt theme today and the postal guy delivered them to the wrong address as my tracking said delivered but they weren't in the parcel box as stated. Caught early enough in the day that the postal supervisor is looking into and hope I get delivered by the end of the day. so frustrating...grrr.


I’m so sorry! Must be in the air. I just got an email from Best Buy that my batteries were picked up! Pretty great considering I didn’t get them! Ha!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

At least I can report that 2 hours later I checked my mail box and there was now a parcel box key in it and all my missing packages were there. Yeah! Actually quite impressed it happened so quickly. Wonder where it originally got delivered.

Sorry about your batteries @Meadow. Yep, frustrating having to then deal with missing items or in your case who knows what happened.

I am happy to say I just ordered a much sought after flying pterodactyl prop. Been looking all over for it for like 2 years, never in stock, and while I couldn't find it here in the US did find it in Australia and it will ship out today from there. Price was a little bit more than here (after adjusting for currency conversion rate) and shipping probably would have been about the same. They say 10+ days to US and I'm on the West coast so hopefully shortest amount of time. At least I have a month before I need it . I have wanted this guy for a long time. 36 inch wing span, flapping wings and sound and motion activated. I am now done buying props. Have a nice selection for my haunted dino theme this year. Can't believe I found a place that has it in stock. Remember persistence people and a lot of luck.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I finally managed to get to Target and Dollar Tree to try and finish off my list of items I still needed to buy from those places. I got almost all the Target stuff, but I'm missing a lot of the Dollar Tree stuff.

I also hit a few thrift stores and scored some pumpkin lights, a bag of 80s/90s string light character covers (the plastic things that go over the light bulbs on the string), and a Jack plush. Oh and a Beanie Baby pumpkin bear.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

Funny what we will do, for our Addiction to Halloween.
I had a site meeting all the way Downtown yesterday morning ( Friday Morning ) , for 10:30 AM with some city engineers and a few excavation companies, and by 12:30 PM, I was out in the Valley / Countryside, "an Hours drive away".....buying a 36 inch pumpkin that was advertised on Craigslist, that was from a Movie set,
On the way home, I was wanting to stop off, to pick up Two more Big Pumpkins that were also advertised on Craigslist, but they didn't call me back until I was almost back home.
I would normally post a picture of my purchase, but there was no way that I was going to tell my Wife, what I did today.
The big pumpkin, is still in the back of my Company pick up.
Even funnier yet is, that I am going into the office for a few hours this morning ( Saturday Morning) and before heading in, I am going back out to the Valley, to pick up those Two other pumpkins, at 7:00 AM. LOL 
I always say, you can NEVER have to many Pumpkins or Coffins, for any Halloween Haunt.
Mind you, my Wife.....just might think, "Differently"?


----------



## Tasty Brains

Meadow said:


> Ha! I have caught myself going back around to stores seeing if something sparks my eye but not finding anything. Not going to stop looking though!



I keep popping into Target to look at the wolf-man pose'able skeleton. I have a hunch if they don't sell them out, I'll probably wind up buying one.


----------



## bobby2003

No picture, but I was in JoAnns and they had Fun-kins at 60% off. Now says 70% off. I only got one, but should have got a couple of them.

Somehow I posted this to the Spirit Halloween thread. I blame that on the Bombay Sapphire Dirty Martini I just finished.






Sites-JoAnn-Site | JOANN


Shop the largest assortment of fabric, sewing, quilting, scrapbooking, knitting, crochet, jewelry and other crafts under one roof at JOANN Fabric & Craft Stores. Our online craft store is your source for all your creative needs.




www.joann.com


----------



## debbiedowner67

Tasty Brains said:


> I keep popping into Target to look at the wolf-man pose'able skeleton. I have a hunch if they don't sell them out, I'll probably wind up buying one.



You know I seen those and I'm thinking I might switch out my dogs heads with the human heads on my skellies. And put the human heads on the dogs. I put small skellie heads on my spiders already.


----------



## halloween71

I got this lil sentsey burner I love it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bobby2003 said:


> No picture, but I was in JoAnns and they had Fun-kins at 60% off. Now says 70% off. I only got one, but should have got a couple of them.
> 
> Somehow I posted this to the Spirit Halloween thread. I blame that on the Bombay Sapphire Dirty Martini I just finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites-JoAnn-Site | JOANN
> 
> 
> Shop the largest assortment of fabric, sewing, quilting, scrapbooking, knitting, crochet, jewelry and other crafts under one roof at JOANN Fabric & Craft Stores. Our online craft store is your source for all your creative needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.joann.com



Joann’s carries the Fun-kin carveables which I like the best. Hobby Lobby to use stock them too but switched, so now it’s just Joann’s in my area. Last year I think it was I ordered five of Joann’s really big fun-kins for a great price during one of these sales. Think it was larger than their 14 inch. People can find all the versions Joann is stocking by searching for “fun-kin” (need the hyphen or won’t bring them up). Good time to stock up on these.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters

I went out and picked up to more large pumpkins off of Craigslist yesterday more.
Yup......6:30 AM ( I could tell, that they were NOT.....Morning People! LOL ) I was on their Doorstep to pick them up, before heading into the office on a Saturday.
I paid a bit to much for the Bigger one, from the day before...but.....who cares, since I like it.
I don't drink or smoke or Gamble or do drugs of any kind....so doing Halloween is my year long addiction.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Speaking of Joann's, Friday I picked up my special order placed last week with them in store for two of the misting scientist lab beakers. My store said they never got them shipped in despite their inventory count saying they had two. Pretty cool item and effect. A Gemmy halloween item. I'll come back and post a photo. 

Haven't been on a lot of the threads here recently and missed seeing that Lowe's had them in stock for like even $5 less than what I paid Joann's on deep sale with special app subscriber discount. Oh well, win some, lose some. But they are cool nonetheless. I have some distilled water here at home so am anxious to experiment with the misting effect. Pretty loud audio and I may want to muffle the audio from the speaker a bit. Only Off and Sensor On switching, probably due to the heating of the metal that will cause the misting to happen. Also battery operated so it's likely built that way to preserve battery life.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

And speaking of Gemmy, since I love NBC and Jack so much, will be looking to pick up these Jack Skellington Face push in pieces for one of my Fun-kins. Didn't know this was out there.









Jack Skellington Face


Gemmy is a trendsetter and industry leader in seasonal décor, LED lighting, and animation plush and novelty characters, creating iconic brands like Airblown® Inflatable, LightShow® and Big Mouth Billy Bass. Since 1984, our products have literally changed the landscape of holiday decorating and...




www.gemmy.com


----------



## screamqueen2012

Just ordered hagata maidservant off ebay 100 includes ship. Yassss the butler has a gurl friend now. Been jonesin over her since i saw her in vic trading


----------



## bobby2003

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Joann’s carries the Fun-kin carveables which I like the best. Hobby Lobby to use stock them too but switched, so now it’s just Joann’s in my area. Last year I think it was I ordered five of Joann’s really big fun-kins for a great price during one of these sales. Think it was larger than their 14 inch. People can find all the versions Joann is stocking by searching for “fun-kin” (need the hyphen or won’t bring them up). Good time to stock up on these.


If those are the ones I am thinking they are, I got two of those last year. Seen here behind the CVS pumpkins.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bobby2003 said:


> If those are the ones I am thinking they are, I got two of those last year. Seen here behind the CVS pumpkins.


Video needs public access granted.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I grabbed this awesome candle holder from zulily


----------



## bobby2003

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Video needs public access granted.


It should be public now.


----------



## zerocharisma

Ghost of Spookie said:


> At least I can report that 2 hours later I checked my mail box and there was now a parcel box key in it and all my missing packages were there. Yeah! Actually quite impressed it happened so quickly. Wonder where it originally got delivered.
> 
> Sorry about your batteries @Meadow. Yep, frustrating having to then deal with missing items or in your case who knows what happened.
> 
> I am happy to say I just ordered a much sought after flying pterodactyl prop. Been looking all over for it for like 2 years, never in stock, and while I couldn't find it here in the US did find it in Australia and it will ship out today from there. Price was a little bit more than here (after adjusting for currency conversion rate) and shipping probably would have been about the same. They say 10+ days to US and I'm on the West coast so hopefully shortest amount of time. At least I have a month before I need it . I have wanted this guy for a long time. 36 inch wing span, flapping wings and sound and motion activated. I am now done buying props. Have a nice selection for my haunted dino theme this year. Can't believe I found a place that has it in stock. Remember persistence people and a lot of luck.





https://www.tjhughes.co.uk/animated-pterosaur-p17212


Not sure if this is the same guy, but if so - a good price here if anyone wants him. I can buy on your behalf and arrange shipping to you if it helps fulfil a long time wish!


----------



## zerocharisma

Got 3 of these poseable skeletons from Asda. We're going to have them climbing up the front of the house. Would have liked to do 5, but feeling the pinch a little bit now! By the looks of the reviews they're good quality and might be able to nab a bargain in the sale after halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I remember ASDA having some cool things last year when people posted photos from there.

@zerocharisma, your offer on the pterosaur is super nice. I wonder however if you ordered it and it had to get sent to you and then shipped over to me (West coast Calif.) since they don't ship internationally if it would make it here in time for halloween. The price, factoring in USD conversion, seems similar to clearance prices over here where apparently at one time they were closing them out on deep discount, but figure there must be VAT on it plus shipping to you and here. Tempting to add another pterosaur to my single Australian one, kind of like the small flock idea! I'll PM you and see what you think. Again, super nice offer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bobby2003 said:


> It should be public now.


I love your witchy cat! The hat really adds extra charm. Not sure about the fun-kin size but definitely could be the same ones I got.


----------



## Tasty Brains

I found a perfectly good black baby stroller by the side of the road today. I talked to the homeowner where it was parked and the guy said it was left in the middle of the street two days prior, so as far as he was concerned, I could have it. 

Anyway, this one acquisition potentially changes my whole display schematic. I wasn't planning on any more zombie babies (beyond Batboy) in this year's yard haunt, but I might have to utilize this baby carraige. I imagine with some creative creepy cloth usage and the right baby (or skelly) inside, and then maybe an adult-size skelly pushing it, could turn out pretty great. Or, if I can rig one of my cheap hanging ghosts where it looks like it's pushing the stroller! Ideas abound. ?


----------



## gondivin

I picked up some more chicken wire, tape & spray paint to go into my octopus tentacles at Home Depot, and then when I brought my garbage I found a nice 2' x 4' piece of melamine board and a lawn chair cushion out by the dumpster - the melamine will be cut up to be the bases for 2 of my tentacles and the cushion will be added to my others that will be used under some plastic tarp (sprayed w/ texture paint to look like sand) to make my "island" around the tree in my front yard which is part of my whole skeleton pirate scene! Seriously, nothing makes me happier than finding good scrap wood LOL!


----------



## hjg0989

gondivin said:


> I picked up some more chicken wire, tape & spray paint to go into my octopus tentacles at Home Depot, and then when I brought my garbage I found a nice 2' x 4' piece of melamine board and a lawn chair cushion out by the dumpster - the melamine will be cut up to be the bases for 2 of my tentacles and the cushion will be added to my others that will be used under some plastic tarp (sprayed w/ texture paint to look like sand) to make my "island" around the tree in my front yard which is part of my whole skeleton pirate scene! Seriously, nothing makes me happier than finding good scrap wood LOL!


That would make a great projection!


----------



## Hearthfire

I found this beautiful cauldron at Target today!!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Zulily strikes again! But I NEEDED this purse.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Hearthfire said:


> I found this beautiful cauldron at Target today!!
> View attachment 722136


So lucky!


----------



## Meadow

This made me giggle:


















The World's Best Tops at Amazing Price - Fairyseason


Shop the world's best Tops at Fairyseason. Find a wide variety of colors and styles.




www.fairyseason.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Just got these 3 things from Design Toscano.

I was excited to find the heart...it’s always so hard to find a decent heart prop that isn’t made out of plastic or latex!

Also, the veiled woman in mourning, is a bit smaller than I thought it was going to be. Wish it was a little bigger. But its still nice and I guess that will make storing it a little easier. I plan to paint it black.

The other statue is meant to hang on a wall, but I have her propped up against something so you could see the rosary she comes with.


----------



## Illysium

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just got these 3 things from Design Toscano.
> 
> I was excited to find the heart...it’s always so hard to find a decent heart prop that isn’t made out of plastic or latex!
> 
> Also, the veiled woman in mourning, is a bit smaller than I thought it was going to be. Wish it was a little bigger. But its still nice and I guess that will make storing it a little easier. I plan to paint it black.
> 
> The other statue is meant to hang on a wall, but I have her propped up against something so you could see the rosary she comes with.
> 
> View attachment 722325


Love the heart!


----------



## Illysium

Got some stuff for the doggies. It's really hard to find Halloween toys that aren't tacky. ?


----------



## HauntedWyo

Went to one of our local thrift stores today and found 10 straw beach hats for $2.00 for the whole lot that I can use on scarecrows. I also found 2 fake pumpkins/gourds that are bigger than the carveable pumpkins at Dollar Tree but smaller than the carveable pumpkins at Walmart that actually look like real pumpkins/ gourds. I also found one of those foam light up Jack-O-Lanterns that is kinda pear shaped. It's missing the piece on the bottom that holds the batteries and the light bulb, but I plan on using it for a scarecrow head anyways and will be lighting it up with different lighting. Also found one of the dorkiest looking, but yet still adorable, pumpkin kids. It looks like a toddler/pre-K wearing a pumpkin costume, but the head is a stuffed pumpkin with a silly grin instead of a child's head. I first found one of it's legs in another location at the thrift shop and it's head was in another location. I started putting it together so that it would be complete for someone else to buy, but the longer I looked around for more treasures the more the stupid thing grew on me. So it had to come home with me.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Illysium said:


> Got some stuff for the doggies. It's really hard to find Halloween toys that aren't tacky. ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 722388
> 
> 
> View attachment 722357


I don’t worry so much about tacky, but finding brands made somewhere other than China is a challenge. We make it a point to buy no pet treats or toys from China. Too many safety concerns.


----------



## Illysium

Bobbiejo said:


> I don’t worry so much about tacky, but finding brands made somewhere other than China is a challenge. We make it a point to buy no pet treats or toys from China. Too many safety concerns.


I definitely agree on treats.

I don't worry about the toys though, they're all from Petco, Petsmart, Target, Jeffers Pet and Chewy. They were likely all made in China. My Jack Russell will have them gutted within 5 minutes. I don't think I've ever even seen plush made in the US.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I finally caved and bought the forest man wreath from Gradin Road. This thing weighs a ton! Right now it’s just propped against the wall on a dresser until I can work out how I’m going to hang the thing.


----------



## wolfncrowlane

Pre-ordered him back in early September and he finally got here (after calling Spirit cause the shipping date of the 18th passed and there was no word - fortunately our local spirit store manager told us if we called, he'd probably show up right away and lo and behold! he was right lol). 









He was fairly easy to assemble, just took longer cause one of our cats wanted to "help". I think we're going to get a battery adapter for him because otherwise the cord is really obvious and that sort of thing bugs me.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I finally managed to get to Walmart and Trader Joe's for limited edition foods. I also hit my local Target one last time...I've given up on Target. I'm not going to be able to find those last few items I wanted. If anyone has seen these things at their Target and wants to sell them to me at cost + shipping, let me know:


Coffin Candle (Bullseye)
Black Succulents (Bullseye)
Halloween Neon Lights (Bullseye, I have the candy one, looking for ANY others)

I'm also still looking for these Dollar Tree items, so if anyone sees these, I'll pay cost + shipping as well on these.


LED tea light houses (plastic, one is purple with green roof. one is green with purple roof. and the other is orange with white roof.)
Tombstone Corner village accessories (the new ones, there's five new sets, PM me and I'll send you pictures of them if you're interested in looking for them for me)

Anyways onto the stuff I got.

Walmart:


Maple Mini Marshmallows
Ghostly Marshmallows
Pumpkin Spice Marshmallows
Skull Sugar Cookie Kit
Whooo-Pie Baking Kit
Candy Corn Sugar Cookie Kit
Cyclops Cake Ball Baking Kit
Candy Corn Cupcake Kit
Candy Corn Colored Swirl Sugar Cookie Kit
Spider Web Sugar Cookie Kit
Mummy Oatmeal Cookie Kit
Monster Eyes Cookie Kit
Dipped Chocolate Cookie Kit
Spooky Vortex Sugar Cookie Kit
Pretzel Dipping Kit
Fall Pumpkin Spice Cookie Mix
Several Little Debbie brand items
Hostess Glo Balls and Chocolate Twinkies
Monster cereals (as well as the Reese's Puff Bats cereal)
Toll House Pumpkin Spice Baking Truffles

Went a little crazy on the baking kits lol. I still didn't get every single one I wanted. There were two missing I couldn't find. Fall Pumpkin Spice Pancake & Waffle Mix and Fall Pumpkin Spice Quick Bread & Muffin Mix. I also couldn't find the Walmart exclusive Pumpkin Spice Rice Krispies.

Trader Joe's:


Pumpkin Bisque
Cinnamon Bun Spread
Boo Bark Chocolate Bar
Pumpkin Chocolate Chunk Oatmeal Cookie Mix
Maple Streusel Bread
Pumpkin Spice Face Mask
Their Haunted House Chocolate Cookie Kit thing, I forget the actual name of it.

I also got the Apple Cider Cookies but the plastic box was cracked so I'll have to exchange them for a sealed one. And I couldn't find the Fall Leaf Corn Tortilla Chips. I found a lot of other things too but these were the new items I was after.

Target:


A SINGLE bottle of Mt. Dew VooDew
GPK Revenge Of Oh The Horror-ible! set and single card packs

I still couldn't find the Halo Top Dairy Free Pumpkin Pie Frozen Dessert or any of the cookie kits. Not to mention the above Bullseye items I listed. I've also had a heck of a time finding that VooDew. I only found a single bottle of it and it was placed in the wrong spot too so idk if they had more or where they would have it if they did. I was hoping for two bottles, one to try and one to keep sealed as well as a 12 pack because that artwork is super cool.

I found most of the stuff on my list, obviously the VooDew is an issue. But I managed to get one bottle at least. And I found the monster cereals finally. I got all the new candy for this year as well. I am still searching for the Hostess Iced Pumpkin Cupcakes too though, but I don't have to have them. I think the only thing I'm going to be hunting down is that VooDew and these new "bend-em" figures of Universal Monsters. Supposedly a Walgreens exclusive...I might just give in and buy the set on eBay since I don't feel like running around to every Walgreens in town.


----------



## Hearthfire

I found Pumpkin spice poptarts!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Received today, love him!










He flaps wings and turns head while making sounds.


----------



## Willow6492

Bought this for £3.50 today, I haven't seen anything like it before.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Received today, love him!
> 
> View attachment 722583
> 
> 
> He flaps wings and turns head while making sounds.


He is fabulous GofS!!!


----------



## Cali Specter

Probably not much to most haunters but when you do a lot of wiring on DIY props or fixing an existing prop these come in real handy! These are lever connectors used to connect 24 -12 gauge wire with ease. No more using wire nuts and breaking out the old soldering iron. The clear Wago lever connectors are the best! The other two are knock off ones from China. If you're going to use them for household wiring, go with Wago (UL Certified). For 24v or less wiring you could get away with the cheaper ones.


----------



## RCIAG

Went nuts on Etsy today:

It was this larger single or a string of them & I went BIG instead.









"Such an_ interesting_ monster should have an_ interesting _hairdo!!"










Bought this set of 3 really cheaply too. I'll keep one & give the other 2 away to kids in the family.











This is just a sticker:


----------



## Jacki Lantern

_Got a rustic looking chandelier off Craigslist today for $15!! Will be amazing in my "haunted ballroom" for my party. Just need to add some cob webs and dim flickering bulbs! So pumped about this find!_


----------



## kristinms8

Bought this cute ceramic Bobblehead witch at a garage sale yesterday. Love her!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MeGustaaaa

We redid a saloon training studio last week and they ended up giving us 3 50" samsung plasma TVs, 3 samsung soundbars, and some cheapy speakers


----------



## RCIAG

Finally gave in to Creepy Co. & bought these 2 blow mold lights. They're officially licensed Beistle stuff & I'm a sucker for blow molds in general.


----------



## Illysium

Finally got candy. Working on treat bags today. ?


----------



## Hearthfire

Got my baby a treat


----------



## kristinms8

Illysium said:


> Finally got candy. Working on treat bags today.
> 
> View attachment 723030


Gorgeous collection of bowls, especially like the ones with talons


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium

kristinms8 said:


> Gorgeous collection of bowls, especially like the ones with talons
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## RCIAG

I got these guys this week & they are super cute!! I kept 2 of the Blinky pumpkins & I'm giving one away. I'd planned on only keeping one but I can't have unbalanced windows. I put one in each window next to our bay window. That said, I'll probably only keep one by the end of the season.

View attachment 722675



View attachment 722677


----------



## mrincredibletou

Got this Einstein's brain lamp today, its a little $$$ but so cool! Its large too.


----------



## CH31

Picked up this Design Toscano zombie today from amazon. He's on sale for $55.99 compared to usual price of $135.95.


----------



## HauntedWyo

Went into Walmart yesterday and checked out their clearance aisle. Found these guys for $3 for the pair. I'm going to paint them black and put them higher up in the trees. In the dark and from a distance they will look like black birds. Couldn't beat the price. I may have to go and pick up some more. I can either leave the opened out wings off, or I can put them on. Most likely I will leave them off and just make it look like the birds are just sitting on the branches.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wing-it-Dove-Decoy-2-pack/507053749


----------



## Cali Specter

Found this box on my doorstep yesterday. Our lovely neighbors across the street sent us a large bag of candy via Amazon! Going to help them out this Halloween! Cheers!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought 2 more mugs for the mug hoard.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

CH31 said:


> Picked up this Design Toscano zombie today from amazon. He's on sale for $55.99 compared to usual price of $135.95.
> View attachment 723222


I LOVE this guy! I bought one years ago from DT (paid around $100 if I recall) and the first one had a broken hand so they sent me a replacement, so I just repaired the first one and actually use both throughout my yard. They hold up pretty well in the elements, although the one that I repaired a few years ago now has to be repaired again because when I went to decorate this year, when I pulled the arms out I discovered they were broken again in the same spots.....guess the glue didn’t hold up. But out of all my ground breakers, he’s one of my favorites!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Jacki Lantern said:


> _Got a rustic looking chandelier off Craigslist today for $15!! Will be amazing in my "haunted ballroom" for my party. Just need to add some cob webs and dim flickering bulbs! So pumped about this find!_


would love to see a picture if you get a chance!


----------



## Meadow

Snuck into Joann’s for their doorbuster sale and grabbed a vulture for $9. Then found myself in Michaels getting a spooky tree for $20. Spooky forest 2020 here we come!


----------



## Cali Specter

Meadow said:


> Snuck into Joann’s for their doorbuster sale and grabbed a vulture for $9. Then found myself in Michaels getting a spooky tree for $20. Spooky forest 2020 here we come!
> 
> View attachment 723502


Sweet find!


----------



## Meadow

HauntedWyo said:


> Went into Walmart yesterday and checked out their clearance aisle. Found these guys for $3 for the pair. I'm going to paint them black and put them higher up in the trees. In the dark and from a distance they will look like black birds. Couldn't beat the price. I may have to go and pick up some more. I can either leave the opened out wings off, or I can put them on. Most likely I will leave them off and just make it look like the birds are just sitting on the branches.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wing-it-Dove-Decoy-2-pack/507053749


Awesome find! Are they actually hunting props? I know I was looking at the coyote prop thinking you know from far away it looks like a wolf to me!


----------



## HauntedWyo

Meadow said:


> Awesome find! Are they actually hunting props? I know I was looking at the coyote prop thinking you know from far away it looks like a wolf to me!


They are decoys of some kind. Not sure if they are for hunting or for scaring something away, though I'm not sure what a dove would scare away. From a distance an coyote could pass as a young wolf especially if you rounded the ears a bit.


----------



## Yodlei

Found 3 more Dollar General $5 pumpkins. Wish I could find more. These are great....hard plastic, flame effect with a 6 hour timer.










Still waiting for Home Depot to put my Tombstone Monster on sale.


----------



## Meadow

With 2019 themes wrapped up, decided to start buying for 2020 a little more. I know lots of people said I’d regret it, but I’m crossing my fingers he’s okay. Grabbed this guy:





__





3 Ft Flying Vulture Animatronics – Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


This scavenging bird is thirsty for blood! Let this hungry bird be your security system on Halloween. The trespassers better beware as this squawking creature will prey on the weak any chance it gets. Its flapping wings will move quick enough to grab whatever it wants, so if you come across this...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Meadow

Clearly indecisive today. Grabbed this too!





__





21 Inch LED Black Jumping Spider Animatronic - Spirithalloween.com


Black Jumping Spider Animated Decoration - Weave a web of Halloween horror with this animated Jumping Spider decoration and watch friends and family jump in fright. The furry black spider has illuminated eyes and emits scary sounds that are spooky and fun! When activated, the spider will jump...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> With 2019 themes wrapped up, decided to start buying for 2020 a little more. I know lots of people said I’d regret it, but I’m crossing my fingers he’s okay. Grabbed this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ft Flying Vulture Animatronics – Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> This scavenging bird is thirsty for blood! Let this hungry bird be your security system on Halloween. The trespassers better beware as this squawking creature will prey on the weak any chance it gets. Its flapping wings will move quick enough to grab whatever it wants, so if you come across this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


I love that guy.

I'm not into human props at all. There are very few, cool animal animatronics out there. I'll probably pick one up as well.

Still kicking myself for not getting the gargantuan spider from Home Depot last year.


----------



## Meadow

Illysium said:


> I love that thing. I'm not into human props at all. There are very few, cool animal animatronics out there. I'll probably pick one up as well.


There was a 4% ebates and 20% with free shipping ending tonight. I went with even if it goes on sale 50% off I might have to pay shipping. Who knows might buy a pair. But he’s pivotal to next year. And while I have a lot of talking props, the critters are really growing on me.


----------



## Jacki Lantern

Spirits Vineyard said:


> would love to see a picture if you get a chance!


I added some black and dark green paint with a sponge this weekend. Trying to figure out how to hang it! Guessing I'm going to have to put it in place of the existing fixture. Pics to come!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> With 2019 themes wrapped up, decided to start buying for 2020 a little more. I know lots of people said I’d regret it, but I’m crossing my fingers he’s okay. Grabbed this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Ft Flying Vulture Animatronics – Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> This scavenging bird is thirsty for blood! Let this hungry bird be your security system on Halloween. The trespassers better beware as this squawking creature will prey on the weak any chance it gets. Its flapping wings will move quick enough to grab whatever it wants, so if you come across this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


I hadn’t seen this guy and do like his looks. The video doesn’t really show his wings moving much so will be curious to hear how he works when you get him. I was in Spirit three times this year, once to buy the tarot cards, then the gator head (or was it croc?) for pirates theme, and then most recently picked up the muti-prop remote to work with many of my larger Spirit props. Can’t say I remember that guy out on display.

A few years back after the jumping spider came out, I picked up the jumping bug prop. Probably would work nicely with some of those Audry plants that Target etc have. Jumping spider is probably my favorite of the “animal” props.


----------



## HauntedWyo

Meadow said:


> Clearly indecisive today. Grabbed this too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Inch LED Black Jumping Spider Animatronic - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> 
> Black Jumping Spider Animated Decoration - Weave a web of Halloween horror with this animated Jumping Spider decoration and watch friends and family jump in fright. The furry black spider has illuminated eyes and emits scary sounds that are spooky and fun! When activated, the spider will jump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spirithalloween.com


I really want a jumping spider. Just can't afford one right now.  Never seem to have any left over for after Halloween sales.


----------



## Willodean

I bought this table cloth at the thrift store yesterday


----------



## Ditsterz

Received my Billy Butcherson groundbreaker from spirit today. Happy to have snagged one before they all sold out.


----------



## CH31

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I LOVE this guy! I bought one years ago from DT (paid around $100 if I recall) and the first one had a broken hand so they sent me a replacement, so I just repaired the first one and actually use both throughout my yard. They hold up pretty well in the elements, although the one that I repaired a few years ago now has to be repaired again because when I went to decorate this year, when I pulled the arms out I discovered they were broken again in the same spots.....guess the glue didn’t hold up. But out of all my ground breakers, he’s one of my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 723483
> 
> 
> View attachment 723481


They look great in your yard Spirits Vineyard! Happy to hear he holds up well in the weather. Mine arrived today and I love his eyes. I ended up moving my other groundbreakers to the other side of the yard because they looked kind of cartoonish next to him.


----------



## Jacki Lantern

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I LOVE this guy! I bought one years ago from DT (paid around $100 if I recall) and the first one had a broken hand so they sent me a replacement, so I just repaired the first one and actually use both throughout my yard. They hold up pretty well in the elements, although the one that I repaired a few years ago now has to be repaired again because when I went to decorate this year, when I pulled the arms out I discovered they were broken again in the same spots.....guess the glue didn’t hold up. But out of all my ground breakers, he’s one of my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 723483
> 
> 
> View attachment 723481


This is too sppoooky I love it! I feel like the brokenness adds to the aesthetic of it. Ground breaking zombies are disheveled and missing parts!!


----------



## zo6marlene

I came acoss a hotel luggage cart yesterday at GW....big industrial cart that held the luggage on the bottom and a bar across the top for the hang up bags. It has been well used but that suits me just fine....I am now looking for bellhop hats and jackets for next year. $22.50. Thank Gawd I have a Yukon xl !


----------



## TerriG

Meadow said:


> Clearly indecisive today. Grabbed this too!


The jumping spider is awesome! He provided some of my best scares last year ??


----------



## TerriG

These came in today. Skull pan and some more body parts. The body parts are a bit smaller than expected but I like that they each have their own rope.


----------



## Hearthfire

I went to At Home and bought 2 witches, a metal black cat yardstake and some ravens claw candlestick holders for 31% off


----------



## Hearthfire

I also found the Universal Monster bendems at Walgreens


----------



## Hearthfire

Here's one of today's witches


----------



## kristinms8

A few days late posting these, but I got the Mummy lantern @ Home Goods, the Zombie candy bucket @ Zulily, the vintage Halloween print Throw @ Sierra Trading Post, & the white Pumpkin @ Ross.

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium

Ordered this guy from Gilt. I've seen it around other places over the years. I love the look of it. Reminds me of the 80's, for some reason. ?


----------



## Cali Specter

Illysium said:


> Ordered this guy from Gilt. I've seen it around other places over the years. I love the look of it. Reminds me of the 80's, for some reason. ?
> 
> View attachment 723945


Love the 31%er! I know a couple bikers that would buy this in a heartbeat! Great score!


----------



## Illysium

Cali Specter said:


> Love the 31%er! I know a couple bikers that would buy this in a heartbeat! Great score!


Thanks!


----------



## RCIAG

I passed a consignment place on the way to a restaurant last nite & these guys were in the window & now they're in my house!

The witch & scarecrow were both $6 each, the bucket was $4. I almost fell over when I saw those prices!! They don't have lights but as soon as I saw them last night & saw their price tags I knew I was going back this AM to grab them because those things go for much more on Ebay & Etsy even without lights. Even if every one is a repro (& I don't think they are) that's still a great price. I just ordered the lights from Amazon, now I just need to clean them up a bit.










Once inside the store I saw they had TON of the Universal Monster stuff from the 90s. I got the Frankie mask for $4, the framed stamps for $5 & the carving patterns for $2. The stamps are just stuck in that frame so they're not done professionally but since they are framed I know they'll be in good shape to be re-framed.


----------



## Meadow

I got my vulture today. His face is adorable but he has no stand. Like nothing. I’m keeping him cause I definitely think he can be improved but I’m seriously scratching my head on this prop. How do you display something with no stand? This bird is totally getting feet.


----------



## Hearthfire

I went grocery shopping at Kroger and found both black gourd kitties and the witchy dishes!!


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> I went grocery shopping at Kroger and found both black gourd kitties and the witchy dishes!!


Can you feel my jealous eyes right now? Nice!


----------



## RCIAG

I wish Kroger would ship to me here in MD because I'd love to get those blow molds they're selling.


----------



## Hearthfire

I have been several times and they had obviously restocked. I saw the pumpkin cat and witch blow molds too. Alot more skellys too


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

CH31 said:


> Picked up this Design Toscano zombie today from amazon. He's on sale for $55.99 compared to usual price of $135.95.
> View attachment 723222


That’s a steal. Will be a great addition to your haunt.

I’ve had mine for several years now, and he’s realistic enough to creep out a couple of my neighbors.


----------



## Industen

This should scare some people.


----------



## Cali Specter

Industen said:


> This should scare some people.


Forget the scare, more like a heart attack! Awesome find!


----------



## zo6marlene

That is beautiful....where did you get it?


----------



## Illysium

Industen said:


> This should scare some people.


Awesome!


----------



## vinny186

I found these at a corn maze gift shop a few days ago although I didn't buy them. They're ceramic, about 2 feet tall and cost about $50 a piece. their bright, vivid colors really caught my eye.


----------



## Meadow

Today was conduit for a broken prop stand which took two trips cause apparently pipe for props is not 3/4 inch nor is it 1/2 inch. Definitely a thank goodness there’s gorilla tape kinda day. Also got more warm white LED lights delivered cause apparently the orange projection lights I bought are too dark. Funny how that works!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Picked up two Gemmy Lightshow CineMotion projectors for $48 each at my local Lowes. To supplement my existing projector (which I use for Singing Pumpkins.)

They’ll suit my purposes just fine, I think. Planning to run Mr. Chicken’s Haunted Tombstones projection, as well as either the AtmosFX Gravedigger silhouette (on the wall) or the Slender Specter (inside my shed.)


----------



## kakugori

Dollar General, $15. ~9" dia, with flame effect. Plus $5 for 2 C batteries. There was another version, a black cauldron with a moon cutout and a witch flying across.


----------



## Gweede

Industen said:


> This should scare some people.


WHOA! That's very scary & awesome at the same time!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

RCIAG said:


> I wish Kroger would ship to me here in MD because I'd love to get those blow molds they're selling.
> View attachment 724024
> View attachment 724025
> View attachment 724026
> View attachment 724027


I'm not a blow mold fan but these are so cute in person, I almost got a couple of them but decided I shouldn't spend the money but they are really cute.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Added this lovely lady animated ghost Gemmy prop (flying crank ghost) from Lowes at 50% off today. Told myself if she went on sale for half off and was still available in store I’d get her. Works well. 










Also picked up the Halloween stamps and T-Rex stamps from the post office while there mailing something.


----------



## Hearthfire

She's gorgeous!!! I bought this couple at Christmas Tree Store and I love them!


----------



## Tasty Brains

I bought six pumpkins today. Probably have help carving at least three or four of them. I want to carve one like the jack-o-lantern from that Kit Kat ad. ?


----------



## Hearthfire

Hahahahaha I love that pumpkin!!! I laugh so hard at that commercial every single time!


----------



## Tasty Brains

Hearthfire said:


> Hahahahaha I love that pumpkin!!! I laugh so hard at that commercial every single time!


Right? My favorite part is when she turns all serious and says, "I'm sorry for what I did to your face."


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hearthfire said:


> She's gorgeous!!! I bought this couple at Christmas Tree Store and I love them!
> View attachment 724512


Nice find. He looks a lot like Oriental Trading Company's Mr. Rot, painted slightly differently and dressed in black not white. I like that he's not dripping black blood from his mouth unlike Mr. Rot. And He actually has "man" hands too! His lady is very attractive. No Christmas Tree Stores out here but I occasionally see HF members buy some great looking props from there.


----------



## briarspell

That owl is an awesome find!!


----------



## TerriG

Industen said:


> This should scare some people.


Awesome! It looks real


----------



## TerriG

Found this talking doll at a thrift store


----------



## Meadow

Had a small Grandin Road gift card balance remaining and their 50% off sale got me. Grabbed these guys. Loved their faces.









Melting Face Candles, Set of Two | Grandin Road


We hate to see these two fellas feeling the heat, but our Melting Face Candles help a haunted house come to life. Crafted from heavy polyresin, these vintage-look chambersticks are battery-operated, so they're easy to carry down long, dark hallways or place in attic windowsills where...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Meadow

Home Depot started their 50% off so nabbed this guy. One can never have too many wolves right?










Home Accents Holiday 7 ft. Towering LED Animatronic Werewolf Halloween Prop 5124612 - The Home Depot


Spook-ify your Halloween by inviting a giant 7 ft. Animated Wolfman to your Halloween party. Werewolf includes realistic sounds and sculpted features, plus glowing golden LED lighted eyes. His jaws open



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Hearthfire

Oooooooo he'll look fabulous in your forest!!


----------



## Hearthfire

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice find. He looks a lot like Oriental Trading Company's Mr. Rot, painted slightly differently and dressed in black not white. I like that he's not dripping black blood from his mouth unlike Mr. Rot. And He actually has "man" hands too! His lady is very attractive. No Christmas Tree Stores out here but I occasionally see HF members buy some great looking props from there.


It's a pretty hot couple for being dead! They are the same height as my hubby and I and as we stood in front of them, I laughed and said, I hope we look that good when we go! A steal for 35 bucks though. Stands included and their eyes light up. The hands are great!


----------



## Meadow

I gotta stay off my iPad. Bought a howling wolf and the saddle for my skeleton horse. Debating if I want to grab some fall candles before they’re gone.


----------



## Hearthfire

Meadow I need to do the same thing. Have a good campfire and some wine, well alot of wine, I wake up to multiple "Order Confirmed" notifications! It was a magical night though


----------



## Meadow

@Hearthfire clearly those chairs burn well! Yeah I’m still debating if I want to buy more. We’ll see!


----------



## Hearthfire

Lol they do!!! They were past there prime so we made good use out of them. It was awesome! And I'm still looking for more goodies. Evidently I bought a Wicked Witch costume from Victoria Trading Co and another skelly from Joannes!


----------



## RCIAG

Since helium is at a premium everywhere & I wanted to do a Pennywise/Georgie scene at the culvert at the middle of our street, I bought a reusable red balloon on Amazon which is basically a red beach ball on a stick:










I then bought this cheap Pennywise mask & some even cheaper yellow raincoats.










I put some lights in his eyes, stuffed it head full of paper & I'm good to go! I gotta go put "Georgie" together soon so I'm not doing it on Halloween & I have to figure out how to get Pennywise down there & retrieve him at the end of the night.

I'll probably also make a paper boat so I guess I'm off to youtube for an origami boat tutorial!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

TerriG said:


> Found this talking doll at a thrift store
> View attachment 724542


Wow! She is creepy as Hell.....and I love it. Great find.


----------



## Hearthfire

Oh please post pics when the culvert scene is set!!!!


----------



## RCIAG

I will. I did Georgie, the balloon & boat in 2017 but no Pennywise. I figured since part 2 has come out it's time to bring them back with Pennywise added.

I wish I'd taken pics back then because I don't remember how I did Georgie. I think I took apart one of those Lakeside Collection ToTers & used that as a head & body. I think. 

I also have one of those corner-hiding kids but its in an Easter Bunny suit but I don't think that will be a problem.


----------



## Hartiverse

Meadow said:


> Home Depot started their 50% off so nabbed this guy. One can never have too many wolves right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Accents Holiday 7 ft. Towering LED Animatronic Werewolf Halloween Prop 5124612 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Spook-ify your Halloween by inviting a giant 7 ft. Animated Wolfman to your Halloween party. Werewolf includes realistic sounds and sculpted features, plus glowing golden LED lighted eyes. His jaws open
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com


I bought the floor model. All the boxes were sold out!  I love mine!  But I removed two of his leg pieces so he's about 13 inches shorter.


----------



## kakugori

I bought 6 pumpkins, quite a lot of netting to put up instead of plastic, and a whole bunch of nice orange plastic table cloths for the windows. It's getting late in the season, almost nobody had pumpkins left - I waited too late!


----------



## SpookyBethesda

I got my Oriental Trading mermaid skelly in the mail today -- I haven't bought anything from them this year so they sent me a $20 gift card. She ended up being less than $50 with free shipping! It pays to procrastinate sometimes. I've got her at the dining room table for now, and she'll go in my haunted carnival part of my yard for Halloween night.


----------



## RCIAG

Ugh, Georgie & Pennywise may have to be reconfigured since we're expecting rain on Halloween. I don't want the Pennywise mask IN the culvert if it's going to be full of water. I might end up putting the mask on the figure instead. 

Georgie was outside the culvert last time anyway so that would work. Now it's just a wait & see with the weather.


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> Lol they do!!! They were past there prime so we made good use out of them. It was awesome! And I'm still looking for more goodies. Evidently I bought a Wicked Witch costume from Victoria Trading Co and another skelly from Joannes!


I bought a Wicked Witch costume from them too and had to cancel all of my plans for my annual coven party due to having to fight my mother into memory care. This has been the worst year of my life. Maybe I can wear my costume next year in a new city and state? Cast a spell that I can.


----------



## kristinms8

schatze said:


> I bought a Wicked Witch costume from them too and had to cancel all of my plans for my annual coven party due to having to fight my mother into memory care. This has been the worst year of my life. Maybe I can wear my costume next year in a new city and state? Cast a spell that I can.


Hang in there- sending you positive thoughts that it will get better. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartiverse

I went to Lowes, Home Depot, and Walmart today and only Walmart had anything left, except for a few inflatables at HD that I'm not interested in, so today was a bust, although I am following the HD sale online. There may yet be another standing animated prop in my future.


----------



## Hearthfire

schatze said:


> I bought a Wicked Witch costume from them too and had to cancel all of my plans for my annual coven party due to having to fight my mother into memory care. This has been the worst year of my life. Maybe I can wear my costume next year in a new city and state? Cast a spell that I can.


Awwww! I'm so sorry you're fighting those demons. It's so hard watching the ones that raised us grow weaker. The wheel will continue to turn and your year will get better. As for the witch costume, it will never go out of style! I was impressed with how good it looks and the ridiculously cheap price I got mine for was well worth it. You can also have your coven party at ANY time of year. I will most definitely include you in my prayers at my Samhain festival too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I stopped in Walmart this morning. I only had one shower curtain we've used before for projections and when I do get to do my haunted dino park I'll need at least two more so went looking for my old staple. Walmart's changed the shower curtain a bit, different material, and this new one (Mainstays PEVA Medium Weight White Shower Liner - under $5) seems to be about the same weight as the old one. Hopefully works just as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just got email from my ebay seller of the Pirate ship wheel saying when they got the item it was defective and they contact them for a replacement but they said they didn't have any more stock and had no ETA if it would be restocked...so they cancelled my purchase. I wrote back saying let me decide if the defect is objectionable and please send photo/s. We've all lived with some damaged props. Will be interested how they respond. 

Anyone else ever have this happen to them on ebay?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well not giving up on my dino theme despite it not happening this year, I found this mask that I'll use as a scare near the end of the walkthru. Would have loved to have one of those animatronic "live" dinosaurs make an appearance but guess this will have to do. Think it will catch some people off guard as they walk past and it comes out from the pathway's hidden side area. Since my dino park has a DNA Lab in addition to dino skeletons, fossil exhibits and "live" projections, I'm thinking, while discussing the lab and showing off some Dominican amber and bringing up the amber extraction work, of using a back story of a lab assistant having accidentally injected himself with some of the t-rex DNA recovered from amber. That should lay the ground work for the half man/half t-rex guy at the Park. What do you guys think?



















It's a Mario Chiodo mask design. I just love his work.


----------



## Hearthfire

Omg that mask is terrifying!!!! I love it!!! What a find!!!


----------



## Hartiverse

Amazingly, Home Depot suddenly had one more red devil, so I bought him! I am so excited!


----------



## JesterJeff

50% off sales...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I like your little crocodiles @JesterJeff! Hadn't seen those. Where did you get them from?

BTW I went to Spirit Halloween when the opened since I was out already and curious what they had. So glad I bought one of the shark skeleton heads they had weeks ago. Really wanted one and use my 20% coupon on it but had considered on waiting until Day after. All their skeleton creatures today were pretty much sold out already so I would have been disappointed.


----------



## JesterJeff

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I like your little crocodiles @JesterJeff! Hadn't seen those. Where did you get them from?
> 
> BTW I went to Spirit Halloween when the opened since I was out already and curious what they had. So glad I bought one of the shark skeleton heads they had weeks ago. Really wanted one and use my 20% coupon on it but had considered on waiting until Day after. All their skeleton creatures today were pretty much sold out already so I would have been disappointed.


everything in that pic is Walgreens. everything else Big Lots


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ah, thanks. Never went into Walgreens or CVS this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My T-Rex mask arrived today and is really great. Love the coloring of it and just over all look. I also like that it's made of a hard plastic and fabric and not latex. Will last longer and no one will be affected by latex...like me...I can smell it and even get a "taste" of it on my tongue. I saw that Jurassic World has some T-Rex hand gloves but because they are latex have held off buying any. If my scare is half man/half T-Rex I suppose he could have human hands.


----------



## HauntedWyo

Got me 7 faux JOLs, two hanging grim reapers and one hanging girl ghost from Home Depot. I also have an animated jumping spider, an animated gargoyle, some zombie hand lawn stakes and an extra large cauldron being brought to me this Christmas by a friend who will be coming back to visit their folks. I had them get them for me from a Halloween store where they are currently living. I am most excited about the spider. I have been wanting one ever since I saw the one Home Depot had about 4-5 years ago.


----------



## kristinms8

I got so lucky today!!!!! Went to Home Goods in Santa Clara, CA and they had some items I’d been admiring but holding off on until after Halloween. I’ve actually been hoping to get the skeleton for a couple years but usually he sells out quickly.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@kristinms8 I love the Skeleton guy. How tall is he, seems pretty tall? And it looks like that's a clearance red tag on him. Curious what you got him for. He's definitely a keeper, so nice find! I have more than enough indoor decor and haven't shopped HG or TJMaxx for the holidays in a few years...because you can always find great items in there and it can get too tempting . LOL.


----------



## kristinms8

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @kristinms8 I love the Skeleton guy. How tall is he, seems pretty tall? And it looks like that's a clearance red tag on him. Curious what you got him for. He's definitely a keeper, so nice find! I have more than enough indoor decor and haven't shopped HG or TJMaxx for the holidays in a few years...because you can always find great items in there and it can get too tempting . LOL.


He is approximately 45” tall and was originally $169 but I got him for $89. And you are quite right it can be dangerous to shop there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@kristinms8 , nice buy on him. I like him the best of all the halloween greeters I've seen.


----------



## HauntedWyo

kristinms8 said:


> I got so lucky today!!!!! Went to Home Goods in Santa Clara, CA and they had some items I’d been admiring but holding off on until after Halloween. I’ve actually been hoping to get the skeleton for a couple years but usually he sells out quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The red dress on the skeleton couple looks almost exactly like a gown one of my little TOTs was wearing. She couldn't have been much more than 5 yo. old and she was a vampire. A pretty dang cute one that is for sure.

Nice finds BTW.


----------



## kristinms8

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @kristinms8 , nice buy on him. I like him the best of all the halloween greeters I've seen.


Thanks So Much! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scarenoob

I had to stop myself few times. There are some good deals but I would have to wait for another year to use them. Anything electric could stop working by then.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Okay, not the right site for the first find, but I'm getting into blowmolds a bit and just found the cutest tiny Santa sleigh Empire blowmold stamped 1970 on the bottom. It's supposed to have two tiny reindeer but most of the stuff I can find on it show them missing and it's really cute just as it is.

So sorry for mentioning the OTHER holiday. 

I'm kind of torn on my latest find. I mean, it's awesome but I also don't collect these things and I don't know if I want to keep it since it will take up so much space if I do start collecting.... but it was soo cool looking and I just couldn't LEAVE it there, right?

In any case, found a Lemax Spooky Town Lilith's Creepy Doll Menagerie (2016). Everything in great condition, all the inserts even still in the box, works great. Only issue is it's missing the tiny little "Got Dolls" sign that hangs off a little side post near the picture window with the three dollies in it. Even has the tiny bats on the roof peaks (seem to be easy to break in the stuff I read). 

Not my photos, but this is the exact one including box type.


----------



## JesterJeff

cvs ...50% off... theyre glass too.. $2.50 each.


----------



## JesterJeff

Frankie's Girl said:


> Okay, not the right site for the first find, but I'm getting into blowmolds a bit and just found the cutest tiny Santa sleigh Empire blowmold stamped 1970 on the bottom. It's supposed to have two tiny reindeer but most of the stuff I can find on it show them missing and it's really cute just as it is.
> 
> So sorry for mentioning the OTHER holiday.
> 
> I'm kind of torn on my latest find. I mean, it's awesome but I also don't collect these things and I don't know if I want to keep it since it will take up so much space if I do start collecting.... but it was soo cool looking and I just couldn't LEAVE it there, right?
> 
> In any case, found a Lemax Spooky Town Lilith's Creepy Doll Menagerie (2016). Everything in great condition, all the inserts even still in the box, works great. Only issue is it's missing the tiny little "Got Dolls" sign that hangs off a little side post near the picture window with the three dollies in it. Even has the tiny bats on the roof peaks (seem to be easy to break in the stuff I read).
> 
> Not my photos, but this is the exact one including box type.
> 
> View attachment 725948
> View attachment 725949


yeah I only collect dept56 as they seem to hold value... and I only buy when I find them on clearance. Tough but does happen as I am not willing to pay $80-$189 per item!!!!!

but we also have very wide window sills that we put them on... like 24x18, etc... 

good find none the less...


----------



## RCIAG

Frankie's Girl said:


> Okay, not the right site for the first find, but I'm getting into blowmolds a bit and just found the cutest tiny Santa sleigh Empire blowmold stamped 1970 on the bottom. It's supposed to have two tiny reindeer but most of the stuff I can find on it show them missing and it's really cute just as it is.
> 
> So sorry for mentioning the OTHER holiday.


I have the one you're talking about & mine doesn't have the reindeer either but it's still cute without them. I got mine pretty cheaply because most of the paint had faded & I had to repaint it.

Is this it? Not mine just a randoms pic off the internet:


----------



## Frankie's Girl

RCIAG said:


> I have the one you're talking about & mine doesn't have the reindeer either but it's still cute without them. I got mine pretty cheaply because most of the paint had faded & I had to repaint it.
> 
> Is this it? Not mine just a randoms pic off the internet:
> View attachment 726166
> 
> View attachment 726165


That's the one! It's really cute even without the reindeer. The one I got has decent paint still, just a bit dirty and needs a nice wash. And I love it's little like for a mantel as it's easier to store. 




JesterJeff said:


> yeah I only collect dept56 as they seem to hold value... and I only buy when I find them on clearance. Tough but does happen as I am not willing to pay $80-$189 per item!!!!!
> 
> but we also have very wide window sills that we put them on... like 24x18, etc...
> 
> good find none the less...


I got Lilith's Doll shop for $20! I wondered if I was dumb for spending that much, but seems like a good deal now.  I may pass it along tho if I can't figure out a good place for it.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Got the Skeleton DJ Display from Target at 70% off. It was a good deal but I was kind of annoyed that it wasnt discounted further bc it was the display model...like everything new in box was 70 so I kind of feel like the display should be less...just me whining really lol. Hes pretty awesome! We are big EDM fans and have a studio in our basement, he may stay up all year !


----------



## Meadow

Hobby Lobby still had some items so grabbed 5 boxes of light up eyes. Regular price 21.99 each and got them for 2.60 each. I’m going to need more trees ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## msim

Meadow said:


> Hobby Lobby still had some items so grabbed 5 boxes of light up eyes. Regular price 21.99 each and got them for 2.60 each. I’m going to need more trees ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> View attachment 726455


I'm so incredibly jealous of your find! These have been a staple element for my Halloween decorating for years! Great price too. My HL didn't stock these at all, really more harvest than Halloween.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Frankie's Girl said:


> Okay, not the right site for the first find, but I'm getting into blowmolds a bit and just found the cutest tiny Santa sleigh Empire blowmold stamped 1970 on the bottom. It's supposed to have two tiny reindeer but most of the stuff I can find on it show them missing and it's really cute just as it is.
> 
> So sorry for mentioning the OTHER holiday.
> 
> I'm kind of torn on my latest find. I mean, it's awesome but I also don't collect these things and I don't know if I want to keep it since it will take up so much space if I do start collecting.... but it was soo cool looking and I just couldn't LEAVE it there, right?
> 
> In any case, found a Lemax Spooky Town Lilith's Creepy Doll Menagerie (2016). Everything in great condition, all the inserts even still in the box, works great. Only issue is it's missing the tiny little "Got Dolls" sign that hangs off a little side post near the picture window with the three dollies in it. Even has the tiny bats on the roof peaks (seem to be easy to break in the stuff I read).
> 
> Not my photos, but this is the exact one including box type.
> 
> View attachment 725948
> View attachment 725949


I love that village piece !! Very cute, I say keep it. I wouldn't think twice, the santa is great too, I'm in christmas mode , I think we can appreciate both holidays.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

msim said:


> I'm so incredibly jealous of your find! These have been a staple element for my Halloween decorating for years! Great price too. My HL didn't stock these at all, really more harvest than Halloween.


I see them up on HL's website now on sale but for $4.40 each.

I really had hoped to be done buying things for halloween but decided to buy this backdrop for a photo op for my dino theme. 10x7' and should be enough for at least two ToTers if not more to get in the scene and appear to be photo'd screaming and looking like running from the T-Rex chasing them. Hope it's a nice parting scene for the kids to enjoy.










I also found one of the B.C. Bones 3D wooden puzzle Pteranadon for like $10 and free ship through Prime. Too cool to pass up given he has a 58" wing span. They no longer make these from what I can discern. He was the small version, with the large version with a 100" wing span. Now that 8' version would be amazing to display but doubt I have the room.


----------



## JesterJeff

where u find the backdrop? my son woild love to have that on his wall!!!! dino freak!!!

big lots had stuff still. nothing i wanted but they have 5 of the unicorns left. I paid $25 @50% off... they are 75% off now so like $12ish each... i may have to go back lol...

gonna hit hobby lobby on way to mma in a bit.


----------



## Engineerchic

On Amazon they have a ton of photo backdrops for reasonable prices. Seems like a good alternative to painting a mural.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

JesterJeff said:


> where u find the backdrop? my son woild love to have that on his wall!!!! dino freak!!!



Yes, ordered it off Amazon but Ebay will have sellers as well. There were three main Amazon sellers of this design on backdrop material (thin vinyl): AOFOTO OFILA and Yeele. Came in various sizes and there were different dino images so your son might want to look through them for his favorite. I went with the AOFOTO listing since I want the 10x7' size for my setting and they had it. I think all seemed to ship from China (although Amazon doesn't tell you this but sometimes you can deduce this). I think I searched by "T-Rex backdrop" "Dinosaur backdrop" might give you more choices.

My AOFOTO one has shipped and right now processing through Wuhan, China. It's going through China Post which you can track by using USPS and entering in your China Post tracking number.

I have seen this same design and others sold on Ebay as a wallpaper mural, removable (decal) and traditional paper that needs wallpaper paste, sold on Etsy too . Here's a seller on Etsy to give you an example. The wallpaper route will be much more expensive but meant to be mounted to walls as opposed to a photo backdrop. I'd search by "T-Rex wallpaper" if you are looking for that. I bought an Etsy wall decal for a Creature from the Black Lagoon porthole I was doing one year and the decal can be kind of tricky to adhere so you get a smooth image with no bubbles. I've done traditional wallpapering and think doing a whole wall would be easier going that route. That aside here's a totally immersive wallpaper application to a room, dinos on the wall and pterosaurs on the ceiling! https://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Jurassi...Murals-Wallpaper-Paper-Art-Decor/172772087312

So nice to have so many choices like this for dinosaurs.

If the weather is still nice here in California when my backdrop arrives I'll try to mount the top to pvc and hang from our roof eaves and post a photo and give you my feedback.


----------



## DandyBrit

Meadow said:


> Hobby Lobby still had some items so grabbed 5 boxes of light up eyes. Regular price 21.99 each and got them for 2.60 each. I’m going to need more trees ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> View attachment 726455


Wish we could get these from shops in the UK. Never even seen these before.


----------



## Hearthfire

I found more solar halloween lights at Dollar Tree for $0.25 and Hallowen leggins from Walmart for $0.50!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog

Hearthfire said:


> I found more solar halloween lights at Dollar Tree for $0.25 and Hallowen leggins from Walmart for $0.50!!!


Those lights are hard to find!


----------



## Ladyfrog

Frankie's Girl said:


> Okay, not the right site for the first find, but I'm getting into blowmolds a bit and just found the cutest tiny Santa sleigh Empire blowmold stamped 1970 on the bottom. It's supposed to have two tiny reindeer but most of the stuff I can find on it show them missing and it's really cute just as it is.
> 
> So sorry for mentioning the OTHER holiday.
> 
> I'm kind of torn on my latest find. I mean, it's awesome but I also don't collect these things and I don't know if I want to keep it since it will take up so much space if I do start collecting.... but it was soo cool looking and I just couldn't LEAVE it there, right?
> 
> In any case, found a Lemax Spooky Town Lilith's Creepy Doll Menagerie (2016). Everything in great condition, all the inserts even still in the box, works great. Only issue is it's missing the tiny little "Got Dolls" sign that hangs off a little side post near the picture window with the three dollies in it. Even has the tiny bats on the roof peaks (seem to be easy to break in the stuff I read).
> 
> Not my photos, but this is the exact one including box type.
> 
> View attachment 725948
> View attachment 725949


Ooh! Great find! I collect Spooky Town.


----------



## Hearthfire

Ladyfrog said:


> Those lights are hard to find!


I know!! They had the pumpkin, witch profile, eyeballs and the skull solar stakes! I was amazed!!! I was there hunting the solar Christmas hanging bulbs when I spotted the Halloween left overs!


----------



## jackolantern45

My husband found some light and sound Halloween canvas art at aldi's for the unbelievable price of 39 cents each. I have one that we had bought about a month ago for about 8 bucks. But 39 cents? He bought four. I have yet to see if they all work like they should but the art alone is pretty cute on its on and is very well worth it.


----------



## Hartiverse

I found this little sweetie at Rite Aid the other day. He's animatronic with several sayings and coordinated mouth movements, and the eyes light up. I also got a devil mask, a strobe light, and some other small items.


----------



## Hartiverse

Hartiverse said:


> View attachment 725408
> Amazingly, Home Depot suddenly had one more red devil, so I bought him! I am so excited!


I did an unboxing video of him on YT.


----------



## Hartiverse

I just posted a video of my Mr. Cat unboxing (HomeDepot.com) and Mr. Werewolf (Rite-Aid):


----------



## Gweede

I found on FB Marketplace this Gemmy 1995 Animated Grim Reaper at his Organ with music/sound for only $7. His eyes light up and his hands move as if he is playing Phantom of the Opera theme song (Toccata in Fugue) and he has a creepy laugh. I am thrilled to have found this and it's in the original box too!


----------



## Meadow

The Christmas tree may be up, but it’s still Halloween in my heart.

For $39.98 Grandinroad got me.

https://www.grandinroad.com/-22palm-reader-22-neon-sign/1089925?uniqueId=1089925&


----------



## Meadow

Since I’m always on the lookout for anything in the “fortune teller” theme found this gal:






ANIMATED WITCH WITH CRYSTAL BALL


Animated witch wearing black dress and hooded cloak leaning on a platform that has a Crystal Ball and Tarot cards The animation is clap activated and includes an on off switch Animations include eyes that light up moving head cackling and talking with various sayings Made of plastic and iron...




www.burtonandburton.com





Gotta love in the video she tells you that you’ll die anyways.


----------



## scarenoob

My local Kohl's store still have Halloween stuff (all 50% off) but hidden away where nobody will bother to look.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tasty Brains

I ordered these two masks from wish.com. While I have a definite idea for the clown-like mask next October, it's the freaky "vertigo" mask that had me scouring the web for the best deal. I don't even know what I'm going to use it for, but I'll find an excuse for it somewhere in my haunt.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So I ordered a photo backdrop of a giant T-Rex coming towards you back on 11/8 posted about it then. Coming from China. 10x7' and planned to use as a photo op as the kids are on their way out of the walk around house haunt. Tracking showed it somewhere in Wuhan China and nothing else for tracking since 11/12. Great. Communicated with Seller and they asked if I could wait a bit longer that it probably wasn't lost so I gave it another 2 weeks from the expected date but still nothing so asked for a refund. Got it very promptly with their apologies. Ok, lost packages happen so moved on although I was really disappointed and really wanted for my photo op.

Two days go by, now 12/16, and I'm still thinking about this backdrop and how much I really still want it so decided to order the same backdrop from another Chinese seller in a different part of China and take my chances one last time. Received a notice from FedEx Smartpost that it will arrive this Friday, so very quick. Great. Thrilled. For some reason when I was checking on a USPS package on Christmas Eve that I had sent to my mom for Christmas, I also checked on the tracking for the first backdrop that was lost and to my utter shock USPS says it was on a truck and being delivered later that day on Christmas Eve. It did arrive, well packaged, really nice item, no worse for wear.

So now I have to work with Amazon to get the seller their money since it had been refunded and I wanted the seller to get paid. Chatted with Amazon and they had the seller contact me by email and explain how to reverse the refund I got. Ok done. So now I will have 2 of the same backdrops. Great right! . Didn't really intend to have two but not about to return anything. So brainstorming on how to make use of both. Decided my kids' photo op will go as planned and the other one I'll use on my garage door with my car in front of it. The orginal plan was having the driver in the car attacked by some dinosaur off scene and only bloody handprints and spatters seen at the car (maybe a severed limb but not sure). I'm liking the idea of using one of the backdrops on the garage so despite the cost of an extra backdrop think it will all work out fine, and maybe better than orginally planned. What an interesting Christmas present the first backdrop turned out to be! Santa works in mysterious ways. So that was my Christmas present and hope Santa was good to all of you as well.


----------



## scarenoob

Packages shipping from China normally take anywhere between 2 weeks to 2 months depending on shipment method the seller used.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Everything I have bought from there was free shipping on my end and sent via ePackit. This item was by far the longest traveling one. I'm on the west coast and for whatever reason it was sent to Chicago and then back westward but that only took a few days, not really sure if it got hung up in customs or what. But glad it arrived in any event! if it wasn't so darn cold right now I would try to hang it outside in our courtyard to see it displayed. It's big! and will fit nicely on the courtyard wall.


----------



## Tasty Brains

I picked up this little guy the other day while Christmas shopping. My goal is to place him in the middle of a medium-size dog cage with human bones and entrails surrounding him. ?


----------



## nicolita3

Yankee candle had these for 75% off. I got the cat for $5 and the spider web one for $6.50.


----------



## Meadow

I did manage to grab some red string lights on Christmas clearance for about $1 a box. Not sure where they’ll land display wise but I’m sure more lights is never a bad idea.


----------



## Mugglemama

Found this guy for $50. Seller says he still works. Im off to check him out....


----------



## Mugglemama

Mugglemama said:


> Found this guy for $50. Seller says he still works. Im off to check him out....
> View attachment 727594


I'm a little bummed. He was missing one pole so he doesn't stand as tall as he should, and his top hat was replaced with a fedora ?. He needs some love. I still bought him, but he needs work.


----------



## Yodlei

Halloween depressed me so I disappeared for awhile. Ended up finding these after Halloween things:
At Walmart:
Battery operated rope lights (they are very bright), flame bulbs in Christmas Dept way cheaper than Menards & Haunted doorbell:














Went to a Christmas Open House at Alsip Nursery & while waiting on Sis, found they crammed some Halloween stuff back in a corner & walked out with these:




















The Flicker Fright Lights are pretty cool...they random twinkle....just over $4 but were originally ridiculously high. Skull was originally $99.99 but think I paid $45 for him.

Same day but different Open House, bought this ornament which will be used both for Halloween & Christmas:








Also bought this Jack Skellington Ring off Groupon just before Christmas:


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I had some custom printed tights made for me.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought some spooky towels, coasters, and a black teapot to match my rae dunn halloween mugs.


----------



## Woodsy

My bride and I decided to brave the MONSOON weather in Indy in January and went to the Indianapolis Garage Sale the State Fair Grounds. Its a HUGE swap meet type setting they have every year but we have not gone for awhile. As usual the Halloween themed items were lacking but I was looking for prop making materials. Saw this and thought is was plastic at first. Turned out to be Stainless Steel and was used for cream separation. I have to think someone before me had the same idea of what to do. It even has a hole already in the bottom. Paid $15 after some haggling. Otherwise everything was way overpriced so not really a Garage Sale ! ?


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I've been enjoying custom printing on artscow. I went and made myself 2 pillowcases for extra spook. I want to make a blanket next!


----------



## Hearthfire

Found this Gemmy classic at a thrift store today. Sound is scratchy and could use some help


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Hearthfire said:


> Found this Gemmy classic at a thrift store today. Sound is scratchy and could use some help
> View attachment 727734



I love her! I really enjoy finding working Gemmy/animatronics at the thrift stores. Great find!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Mugglemama said:


> I'm a little bummed. He was missing one pole so he doesn't stand as tall as he should, and his top hat was replaced with a fedora ?. He needs some love. I still bought him, but he needs work.


He's still pretty nifty and the fedora is going to give him a different (unique) look!

But you can always find a top hat for cheap at the dollar stores (if you have 99¢ Only stores especially) when they start stocking Halloween, but also keep an eye out on St. Patrick's day hats in the cheapy stores like Dollar Tree and Big Lots...


----------



## Woodsy

A friend gave me this radio / speaker combo. Its an Atwater Kent from 1927 . I have a small collections of radios but think I may add this to my Mad Scientist lab. Anybody have any thoughts ?


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Woodsy said:


> A friend gave me this radio / speaker combo. Its an Atwater Kent from 1927 . I have a small collections of radios but think I may add this to my Mad Scientist lab. Anybody have any thoughts ?
> 
> View attachment 727739
> View attachment 727740


That is so amazing and a wonderful score!! 

DEFINITELY add it to your mad scientist display... it is such a unique piece.


----------



## halloween71

Etsy purchase


----------



## Tasty Brains

I've been buying up these skulls from an online shop called Halloween Costumes for about $7-a-pop, shipping included. Up to twenty. Not sure when I'll stop. ? 

Linkity-Link.


----------



## gcbike

winter forest dragon/dark forest dragon seasonal visions hooks to fog machine .same as winter dragon from two years ago


----------



## Woodsy

gcbike said:


> View attachment 727921


Whats the story on this DRAGON ?


----------



## Woodsy

Tasty Brains said:


> I've been buying up these skulls from an online shop called Halloween Costumes for about $7-a-pop, shipping included. Up to twenty. Not sure when I'll stop. ?
> 
> Linkity-Link.


what do they actually look like ? got a PIC ?


----------



## Tasty Brains

Woodsy said:


> what do they actually look like ? got a PIC ?


Indeed. They're not bad for the price, and the hinged jaw is removable in case you want to use them as half-skulls.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton

Found this little guy at a thrift store. $5. Lights work and head spins. Also has some really loud classic eerie music....that I probably won't use because I don't like the sound on all the time.


----------



## Tasty Brains

I couldn't help myself. It's five feet of sheer nightmare fodder that I'll probably hang in one of the windows. Lit from below most likely. ?


----------



## RCIAG

Five feet? Jeez, that thing is almost as big as I am & I would love it if anyone would describe me the same way, "five feet of sheer nightmare fodder!!!"


----------



## Tasty Brains

Yeah, the head alone is 15 inches across. Apparently, it's eyes light up red and it speaks, too, but I'm not really concerned with those features. It was the last one available (from that outfit, anyway). I know it's February and all, but dammit, I had to have it. ?


----------



## Woodsy

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Found this little guy at a thrift store. $5. Lights work and head spins. Also has some really loud classic eerie music....that I probably won't use because I don't like the sound on all the time.
> 
> View attachment 727952


Very nice find !


----------



## Hearthfire

I ordered some witchy art and a blow mold jack o lantern from Ebay!! I've kinda been feeling drawn to vintage stuff lately and found a Beistle repro of a witch my sister and I used to fight over getting to hang her up! She's a very scary old hag so I ordered one for me and one for my sis. I can't wait til she arrives on her porch! She's gonna be so happy!


----------



## Hearthfire

Thrift store finds today!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Awesome finds Hearthfire. You were at the right place at the right time.


----------



## Hearthfire

I spent $1.50 and also found some vintage gold rimmed crystal glasses for $0.50 each. They are so beautiful! Such thin, fragile glass


----------



## Nox Eterna

Haven't bought one.......YET


----------



## Nox Eterna

More here...PARASOLS ?


----------



## nightbeasties

Nox Eterna said:


> More here...PARASOLS ?


 Love. And oh no... I don't need another source to feed my parasol addiction. Wait yes I do. One can never have enough parasols, although I am running out of room to keep them. I tend to get mine mostly from Sourpuss Clothing and Retro-a-GoGo. 

Speaking of Sourpuss, my most recent order arrived today. This adorable keychain (made by Kreepsville) pumpkin that matches my Jack O'Lantern purse and cookie jar. And this nifty brush to replace our veggie brush in the kitchen. Both are 2.5" high. And this cardigan, which I don't have a picture of so here is the site's pic. FYI, this cardigan is on sale at the moment, for half off for $36. Read the reviews as far as sizing, I had to order a size up.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Love


nightbeasties said:


> Love. And oh no... I don't need another source to feed my parasol addiction. Wait yes I do. One can never have enough parasols, although I am running out of room to keep them. I tend to get mine mostly from Sourpuss Clothing and Retro-a-GoGo.
> 
> Speaking of Sourpuss, my most recent order arrived today. This adorable keychain (made by Kreepsville) pumpkin that matches my Jack O'Lantern purse and cookie jar. And this nifty brush to replace our veggie brush in the kitchen. Both are 2.5" high. And this cardigan, which I don't have a picture of so here is the site's pic. FYI, this cardigan is on sale at the moment, for half off for $36. Read the reviews as far as sizing, I had to order a size up.
> 
> View attachment 728479
> View attachment 728480


Love your finds. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Hearthfire

Someone stole my huge fall leaf umbrella from work so I'm vaildated!!! ?♊


----------



## Eric Golde

Scored two lab coats, and a lot of glassware that resembles flasks for a mad scientist at the local Good Will today. The glassware needs some roughing up, and some colored liquid and lighting, but I am very pleased with my haul.


----------



## Hearthfire

Wow!! You did great! The glassware is outstanding.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Awesome finds....love the glassware. Good job.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Eric Golde said:


> Scored two lab coats, and a lot of glassware that resembles flasks for a mad scientist at the local Good Will today. The glassware needs some roughing up, and some colored liquid and lighting, but I am very pleased with my haul.
> View attachment 728495
> View attachment 728496


 If you want to get the cloudy haze off the glassware fill it with rubbing alcohol (when you can actually find it again in stores) and swirl it around. That should take care of it. If it doesn't it may be calcium deposits. In that case fill with 50% vinegar and 50% water and let it sit overnight. Dump out after and let it dry, should be crystal clear - if not repeat again. I did that with some valuable glass bottles I inherited from my grandmother. They look like new now!


----------



## RCIAG

Thanks for that tip! I've got a few "found" bottles that could use that treatment.


----------



## Eric Golde

Famous Pumpkin said:


> If you want to get the cloudy haze off the glassware fill it with rubbing alcohol (when you can actually find it again in stores) and swirl it around. That should take care of it. If it doesn't it may be calcium deposits. In that case fill with 50% vinegar and 50% water and let it sit overnight. Dump out after and let it dry, should be crystal clear. I did that with some valuable glass bottles I inherited from my grandmother. They look like new now!


Thanks, I might have some around here actually to try it out. I just made some labels for fun, mainly because I needed something to do to procrastinate my homework. Doubt anyone will actually look a them when there in my haunt, but it was fun creating them none the less.


----------



## IowaGuy

What does "Thin to 10' " mean?


----------



## bobby2003

IowaGuy said:


> What does "Thin to 10' " mean?


It means to remove any extra plants so that they are about 10 inches apart from each other.









Thinning Seedlings: A Beginner’s Guide For How To Thin Seedlings


Thinning seedlings is a method used to ensure proper spacing of overcrowded plants. Learn why you need to do it, with steps for how and when.




getbusygardening.com


----------



## IowaGuy

The pack says 10', doesn't '= feet and "= inches?


----------



## Kdestra

Finally bought 2 more hog panel fences from Tractor Supply. We turned them into a pumpkin tunnel. It's going to look amazing all summer & perfect for Halloween


----------



## Kdestra

IowaGuy said:


> View attachment 728983
> View attachment 728984
> 
> What does "Thin to 10' " mean?


Yay!!! I love pumpkins ??? 
You'll have to make sure you give it extra water if there's a drought, bury your vines & be on the lookout for the dreaded Squash Vine Boarer 








Squash Vine Borer


Tips for identifying, controlling, and getting rid of squash vine borers from The Old Farmer's Almanac.




www.almanac.com


----------



## Meadow

Kdestra said:


> Finally bought 2 more hog panel fences from Tractor Supply. We turned them into a pumpkin tunnel. It's going to look amazing all summer & perfect for Halloween


How sturdy is that? I’m toying with a web tunnel idea and am still trying to solution materials. Thanks in advance!


----------



## scribe

Found this fellow on the curb today... anyone have any idea what character he might be. I put him over a funhouse skeleton prop we bought years ago from a defunct Pittsburgh amusement park.


----------



## bobby2003

IowaGuy said:


> The pack says 10', doesn't '= feet and "= inches?


My bad. That is in feet.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I got this cute ice/cake mold. I don't know if I'm gonna keep it for that or use it to make resin figures.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I'm going to be moving out into a bigger place, so I can finally go full Halloween. I got a coffin butter dish and and skull tea infusers for the kitchen. I also finally found a wax warmer and incense burner that suit my aesthetic. 































And finally some spooky wax melts from etsy.


----------



## RCIAG

Scribe, I'm not positive but that looks like young Jason Voorhees from the original Friday the 13th.

LOVE the wax warmers & Etsy. Etsy has been a life line lately for me. As long as you aren't buying masks or sanitizer (many are selling both of those things), they're all pretty good on shipping stuff quickly lately.

Which shop did the wax bits come from?

A tip on the tea infusers, make sure you use a large leafed tea because a finer tea will just come out the holes in the top.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

@*RCIAG*
They came from a few shops.





Halloween Witches Hats Green Frogs Scented Wax Soy Tart - Etsy Canada


Our mini witches Hats and Brooms tarts are so popular weve decided to expand the line to include our cute green frogs & hats! You know what goes best into the cauldron for a spell....frogs!! The perfect fall item to scent your home, in your tart warmer. You will get 12 witches hats and 6 frogs,




www.etsy.com









Wax Melts 30 Pieces baphomet Pentagram. . Scented shaped - Etsy Canada


Wax Melts . Scented skull-shaped soy wax. Made from 100% soy wax, high quality dyes and minerals. After melting, it glitters with beautiful colors. Scented oils added to wax are completely natural and environmentally friendly. Also recommended for vegans and vegetarians. The box contains 30




www.etsy.com









This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com









This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





Etsy is great, It meets my spooky needs with the bonus of helping small businesses and artists. Thanks for the tip on the infusers!


----------



## RCIAG

They're all so cute I'd almost not wanna burn them!!


----------



## Meadow

scribe said:


> Found this fellow on the curb today... anyone have any idea what character he might be. I put him over a funhouse skeleton prop we bought years ago from a defunct Pittsburgh amusement park.
> View attachment 728997
> View attachment 728998
> View attachment 728999
> View attachment 728997


Great find!


----------



## Meadow

I haven’t pulled the trigger yet, but found these trees and thinking they might be perfect for my vulture pit. As much as I would love to make my own, I’m seriously out of room!



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Northlight-Seasonal-Spooky-Ghost-Tree-Standing-Halloween-Decoration/166772899


----------



## RCIAG

I bought some Celluclay then started going through the craft room hoard & found the first 5 lb bag I thought I'd gone through.  

So...lots of paper mache projects happening in my kitchen in 3...2...1...


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> I haven’t pulled the trigger yet, but found these trees and thinking they might be perfect for my vulture pit. As much as I would love to make my own, I’m seriously out of room!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Northlight-Seasonal-Spooky-Ghost-Tree-Standing-Halloween-Decoration/166772899
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 729344


Those would look great with vultures, good size & price too.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought this vase and some fake plants to put in it for the spook room. I'm definitely going for a modern witchy vibe this year.


----------



## Restless Acres

I had a big birthday recently, cooped up in quarantine. So I went a little overboard buying props. Got these within the last week. A few things haven't come yet. I think I've decided I am a collector of Spirit props. At least that is what I tell myself.


----------



## Hartiverse

Woodsy said:


> A friend gave me this radio / speaker combo. Its an Atwater Kent from 1927 . I have a small collections of radios but think I may add this to my Mad Scientist lab. Anybody have any thoughts ?
> 
> View attachment 727739
> View attachment 727740


You know what I would do? Get the radio working with an antenna, then get one of those low-watt transmitters and connect it to an mp3 player with a playlist of spooky sounds and/or spooky music and let it run! That would be so authentically spooky to hear the broadcast coming from the original speaker! 😎


----------



## Meadow

Restless Acres said:


> I had a big birthday recently, cooped up in quarantine. So I went a little overboard buying props. Got these within the last week. A few things haven't come yet. I think I've decided I am a collector of Spirit props. At least that is what I tell myself.
> View attachment 729622
> View attachment 729623
> View attachment 729624
> View attachment 729625


Best Birthday EVER! Love the gal with candles!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Restless Acres, happy birthday! 🥳 So cool you were able to pick up the Wacky Mole guy. I have him too and he is one of my favorite clowns along with Uncle Charlie and the Trashing Clown/TnT guy. I'd say you made out well for your birthday. Now you have plenty of toys to play around with while still SIP. 😁


----------



## DandyBrit

Nice haul there.


----------



## pjr175

I picked these guys up in a big Halloween lot purchase a few weekends ago...the lot also included an Animated Hex (w/original box), a Chest Splitting Zombie (w/original box), and a bunch of other misc decorations. I'm amazed at the condition they're in to say the least. The Latex Witch is in Mint condition with no rips, holes, tears, or dry rotting anywhere. The Demon Guard is in excellent condition with a few minor issues but nothing major.


----------



## Woodsy

Hartiverse said:


> You know what I would do? Get the radio working with an antenna, then get one of those low-watt transmitters and connect it to an mp3 player with a playlist of spooky sounds and/or spooky music and let it run! That would be so authentically spooky to hear the broadcast coming from the original speaker! 😎


That s a great idea ! I am fairly sure it would work as is. It was in great shape inside. And still has the original antennae wire and plug.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Took advantage of Spirit Halloween's halfway to halloween sale the other day and ordered their 6.5ft animated Deadly Roots tree (sale ends Fri. 5/8 a minute before midnight ET). It's on it's way to me already. It's listed as an online only item and has been something they've apparently sold that way for a few years, otherwise I would have waited and picked up in store.

So this was thanks to a spur of the moment peek on their website (prompted by someone here posting about a clown prop on Spirit), and some debating about it, but decided it would be the perfect addition for the haunted tree I got from Lowes(?) maybe two years ago. In addition I have tree faces with arms that I bought to make Sonotube trees, along with the animated talking tree face prop I bought from Spirit a few years back. I also have some spookie black trees made of grapevines that I will modify as they are kind of whimpy in their original state. Think these were bought years ago from either Target, Joann's or Big Lots. Maybe have 5-6 of those. I found I can extend their height by slipping them over some black ABS pipe and rewrapping the trunk area -- these were my very first halloween forest trees. So you can see my "forest" has been "growing" over the years! Set with tombstones, witches, pumpkins and lighting could be an easy set up for our front yard if I don't get to do my full yard dino theme this year (due to Covid restricting ToTing). Decorating for this year is really a tough call at this point but I want to do something if only to have it seen by people passing the house in their cars.


----------



## RCIAG

I happen to have come into possession of a CRAP TON of old X-rays. At first I thought they were my MIL's from the last few years but it turns out they are x-rays& MRIs from very old cases that my FIL's law firm handled.

I don't feel the need to keep them all but some of them are pretty cool. I plan on keeping the cool ones, chopping off the private info that no one needs & recycling the rest. 

Some of the MRIs look like crazy faces. I'm just bummed there aren't more skull x-rays. They're mostly hips, a few hands, with a few knees thrown in there.

I'm now off to google "how to recycle x-rays in MD."


----------



## scarenoob

Bought few inexpensive things:
- Lots Retro Solar LED Lantern Wall Lamp Pillar Light Garden Yard Patio Wall Light | eBay
^ Thinking about ripping out everything inside them and replace with brighter string lights. Also somehow frost them (less visible).
- Black & Orange Bunting Halloween Décor | Oriental Trading (29% off)

Halloween at Oriental Trading: The Halloween Store: 5,000+ Decorations, Handouts, Candy, Costumes, Craft Items

*Currently have up to 50% off Patriotic / 4th of July stuff if interested.


----------



## Illysium

Season 1 of Tales from the Crypt on Amazon. I'm gonna re-watch the whole series. This was my absolute favorite show as a kid. I love the Crypt Keeper.


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed

I bought a Flickering Flame Jack O' Lantern.. It has a cool mirror and flame effect inside. It was something different i've never seen before and was the last one so figured why not before someone else buys it?! I like the unusual and what other people don't have..

Here's a link to how it looks and works..

https://www.thegreenhead.com/link/flickering-flame-jack-o-lantern

And also had a couple of custom trick or treat lawn signs made for me.. Aged and old looking.. Very nice!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I purchased Deadly Roots animated tree prop from Spirit during their half way to halloween sale and it arrived yesterday via FedEx Smartpost so delivered by our post office. What's a halloween delivery without suspense and mystery, right?? Was on the tracking page all day for it and finally saw tracking say it was delivered and on our front porch. Of course it wasn't. 😡 I went checking houses we have had misdelivered packages delivered to and didn't see any boxes in front of doors. Of course the post office doesn't answer their phone (gone for the day) and the main postal site is useless for even reporting misdelivered packages. And it's only Saturday. Crap. We checked our security camera and saw a few minutes after the post office says it was delivered the mail truck driving past our house from down the road and around the corner.

Out of frustration asked my husband if he could drive to the one house we still thought it could be at (so much for having a halloween prop arriving without him being aware of it LOL!) and he graciously did although he grumbled about it's not even near halloween time and he didn't see how this had anything to do with dinosaurs. 🙄 While he was out searching and I was on the phone with him, the door bell rang and the husband and wife who live in the house he was at were bringing it to us. 😆 She said it was a pretty big heavy box. Thanked them profusely for taking the time to deliver it to me. So glad we have so many nice neighbors where we live.

Opened the box today to check if it had batteries in it (it did not, runs on AC adapter although an optional battery adapter is available--given how much movement it has you probably want to run it on AC anyway). This was the first time I had a large prop from Spirit shipped. They had free shipping but I had a $20 oversize fee charged (still not bad and the box is big and kind of heavy). Everything looks good. It came shipped in an outer shipping box but with the store box inside so was happy to have the original box. As is now standard operating procedure now with me, as I unbox, I take photos of each step removing something so I can go in reverse mode on reboxing and see where things should fit. Really does help. I wanted to set the tree up and try it out but short of time this weekend and probably won't get to it until much later. The stand and poles look to be constructed of a heavy metal steel which I was glad to see as he is pretty tall tall and leans and reaches forward. Be nice if I can have a plywood base and anchor the stand legs to it for even more stability as I do want to use him outdoors. So far pretty happy with him.


----------



## Restless Acres

Just a warning that I have read that Deadly Roots has a design flaw and it is very common for issues with its mouth to cause the circuit board to burn out relatively quickly. Just what I have read. I have this prop but have never opened the box, largely because of the warning. Now that I am getting into fixing props, when I get around to it I will see if I can fix mine before I run it. Apparently there is some fix, maybe flipping the mouth motor upside down,don't know.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Restless Acres said:


> Just a warning that I have read that this Deadly Roots has a design flaw and it is very common for issues with its mouth to cause the circuit board to get relatively quickly. Just what I have read. I have this prop but have never opened the box, largely because of the warning. Now that I am getting into fixing props, when I get around to it I will see if I can fix mine before I run it. Apparently there is some fix, maybe flipping the mouth motor upside down,don't know.


When I was researching the prop and watching videos of it on YouTube, I saw a few of them about a fix although I wasn’t paying close attention to the whole thing but it was about the mouth and a component on the board/motor burning out causing the mouth to not work. Thanks for the reminder. I’ll check them out before using.

Update: Just watched the videos talking about the board and the mouth and they’re from 2017 and he said it was a rather rare issue. Also talked about his friend’s being from a store display that had heavy use. I Haven’t seen anything posted more recently. I’d like to think if it was a design issue it’s been since corrected in production. When did you buy your tree?


----------



## djjerme

Saw a huge lot for sale on Craigslist yesterday evening. After briefly glancing over I saw one item that I had been looking for: the Animated Headless horseman that HD had last season!

Only hitch was: all or nothing..

So..



















There was a few other animatronics,

The skeleton knight, the aforementioned headless horseman, Rocking chair witch, a giant 7 foot wolfman, and a 6’ skeleton horse.


























Also a skeleton dog, cat and triceratops as well as numerous bat, spiders, witches and other decorations. I’ll probably try to recoup some of the cost (and keep from overwhelming my storage and my wife) by selling off some of the animated stuff, but the real score for me was the headless horseman!

At this point, I’m probably done buying major pieces for this year... 


Maybe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kdestra

Had to hang this plaque! Shipping was very expedient. It is lovely & quite heavy.









Beware of the Ghosts Plaque in 2020 | Painted letters, Plaque, Metal words


May 19, 2020 - Got ghosts? Our cast-iron will give solicitors pause before knocking on your door. This plaque will last long enough to warn people about your ghost. Plaque Size: 5" wide x 3.5" high x .37" thick Made of Powder Coated Cast Iron *Due to the hand painted lettering please allow for...




pin.it


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Kdestra said:


> Had to hang this plaque! Shipping was very expedient. It is lovely & quite heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beware of the Ghosts Plaque in 2020 | Painted letters, Plaque, Metal words
> 
> 
> May 19, 2020 - Got ghosts? Our cast-iron will give solicitors pause before knocking on your door. This plaque will last long enough to warn people about your ghost. Plaque Size: 5" wide x 3.5" high x .37" thick Made of Powder Coated Cast Iron *Due to the hand painted lettering please allow for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pin.it


I LOVE this. I may have to get one.


----------



## Kdestra

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I LOVE this. I may have to get one.


We love it. It is very well made & will last a life time.


----------



## Pablo0714

I haven't been in the mood this year due to losing a job and then being quarantined for amost 2 months. After I found a job and knew that future bills would be taken care of...Halloween is back on here. I purchased a few items back in early February (a walking stick, a lamp, and a baby ghoul) that have been put away for the moment and will be photographed and posted in the future. 

I also realized I needed to focus more on lighting so that is where my disposable income is going. I think I purchased 6 different colors of lights as well as being in the process of buying the necessary light fixtures for these light bulbs, plus all the electrical supplies that come with it.

I hope that all who read this are safe and healthy. These are different times than any of us could have imagined.


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed

I'm constantly looking to see what I can find and what delights pop up, and it pays off.. I know May isn't the right time associated with looking for items of this nature, but I think the current situation has given people the time and opportunity to root around, make space, and sell what they don't want or need in order to make way for more new stuff or Summer items.. I've found a couple of lovely items this week that I'd never have found if I didn't keep my eyes open.. Two unique pieces that I had to have, purely for their uniqueness, and one, which I've wanted for literally ages that is usually only available in the states and then it's extortionate on shipping which makes it hard to justify the cost of buying.. But luckily I found an absolutely mint one here.. The last one is the Piece de resistance.. Didn't think I'd find a mint one.. Not over here anyway.. So this week I've bought..


----------



## TerriG

This arrived today. Hopefully I get to use it this year


----------



## Kdestra

We didn't buy these Halloween costumes but OMG!! I had to take pictures


----------



## Nox Eterna

My sister was in love with Shaun Cassidy


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Managed to pick up another Halloween Howler triggered voice recorder with the intention of using it in my Dino museum/lab/park theme. Bought a few of them from The Costume Castle sometime before they closed shop and found they worked pretty well for my intended purpose. They were featured in _Popular Science_ back in 2003 and been long gone from retail stores.

Since I likely won’t have actors, the triggered devices will fill in for tour guides at the entrance and at certain exhibits. It’s only 10 seconds of recorded message but you can surprisingly convey quite a bit in that time. Besides don’t think kids will want to listen to anything much longer.

This home version (they had more expensive and capable models out there) is the only version I’ve seen in years. This version is light sensor triggered so I’ll have to carefully plan how to set it up more than if I had the IR version. Really my only regret about the unit.


----------



## IowaGuy

Hobby Lobby, $20/each...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

A gift from the hubby... a bluetooth led light-up jack-o-lantern speaker... the lights brighten and darken with the music...














he bought it on Amazon for $33.12


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

CzarinaKatarina said:


> A gift from the hubby... a bluetooth led light-up jack-o-lantern speaker... the lights brighten and darken with the music...
> View attachment 730828
> View attachment 730829
> he bought it on Amazon for $33.12


This is great! I just stuck one in my Amazon cart!


----------



## kristinms8

Absolutely Obsessed said:


> I'm constantly looking to see what I can find and what delights pop up, and it pays off.. I know May isn't the right time associated with looking for items of this nature, but I think the current situation has given people the time and opportunity to root around, make space, and sell what they don't want or need in order to make way for more new stuff or Summer items.. I've found a couple of lovely items this week that I'd never have found if I didn't keep my eyes open.. Two unique pieces that I had to have, purely for their uniqueness, and one, which I've wanted for literally ages that is usually only available in the states and then it's extortionate on shipping which makes it hard to justify the cost of buying.. But luckily I found an absolutely mint one here.. The last one is the Piece de resistance.. Didn't think I'd find a mint one.. Not over here anyway.. So this week I've bought..


Love those purple skulls! Where did you get them & are they resin or another material?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

I just purchased two Halloween Candy bags me and my sister had in the 90’s. Brings back memories


----------



## RCIAG

Just added one of the JOL speakers to my cart too!!


----------



## djjerme

Found at Walmart for a couple bucks. My daughter was super excited to watch it consume flies..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbad311

My mom just moved, and she needs a bed frame. I logged on to the Nextdoor webpage (for the first time in months) to see if anyone was selling one for cheap and immediately saw this which had JUST been posted about 25 mins from me - and cheap! I was ON IT. And now I have a knight! Plans for him? TBD... but he’s 6 feet tall!


----------



## TerriG

My daughter's Halloween costume and Sam lights she wants to hang in her bedroom _RIGHT NOW!_ lol


----------



## Kdestra

nbad311 said:


> My mom just moved, and she needs a bed frame. I logged on to the Nextdoor webpage (for the first time in months) to see if anyone was selling one for cheap and immediately saw this which had JUST been posted about 25 mins from me - and cheap! I was ON IT. And now I have a knight! Plans for him? TBD... but he’s 6 feet tall!
> 
> View attachment 730966


Wow!!! Great score!


----------



## nbad311

Kdestra said:


> Wow!!! Great score!


Thanks! Yes I'm still stoked. He also comes apart at the waist (and isn't heavy), so he won't be a nightmare to store away. But he's not stored yet. He's still hanging out in the yard.


----------



## Kdestra

nbad311 said:


> Thanks! Yes I'm still stoked. He also comes apart at the waist (and isn't heavy), so he won't be a nightmare to store away. But he's not stored yet. He's still hanging out in the yard.


Your knight reminds me of the one from Roger's Garden "Hauntingly Beautiful" .
I always loved the way they had it in the glass coffin. Hopefully one day I'll be as lucky as you & find one 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## fennyann

CzarinaKatarina said:


> A gift from the hubby... a bluetooth led light-up jack-o-lantern speaker... the lights brighten and darken with the music...
> View attachment 730828
> View attachment 730829
> he bought it on Amazon for $33.12


OMG. I Need this in my kitchen.


----------



## fennyann

SeinfeldKramer said:


> I just purchased two Halloween Candy bags me and my sister had in the 90’s. Brings back memories
> 
> View attachment 730896


 oh my! Where did you find these?


----------



## Meadow

I’m so excited! And I know that it’s nothing major yet but after trying for the past two weeks to get a kiddie pool for an upcoming prop I’m stoked! Vulture nest here we come!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Bento molds! Because I will now only eat food in spooky shapes.


----------



## halloween71

Illysium said:


> Season 1 of Tales from the Crypt on Amazon. I'm gonna re-watch the whole series. This was my absolute favorite show as a kid. I love the Crypt Keeper.


I bought this to 😁


----------



## DandyBrit

nbad311 said:


> My mom just moved, and she needs a bed frame. I logged on to the Nextdoor webpage (for the first time in months) to see if anyone was selling one for cheap and immediately saw this which had JUST been posted about 25 mins from me - and cheap! I was ON IT. And now I have a knight! Plans for him? TBD... but he’s 6 feet tall!
> 
> View attachment 730966


The look on your dog's face says it all!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

TerriG said:


> My daughter's Halloween costume and Sam lights she wants to hang in her bedroom _RIGHT NOW!_ lol
> 
> View attachment 730982


Where did you get the SAM lights? I would love those.


----------



## benjamin

I can't find the jack-o-lantern speaker on amazon! Hoping someone can post the link please? I want one too. They probably won't ship it to Australia, but if they do I want it!


----------



## RCIAG

benjamin said:


> I can't find the jack-o-lantern speaker on amazon! Hoping someone can post the link please? I want one too. They probably won't ship it to Australia, but if they do I want it!


I was just coming here to post a new link because it's gone down to $28.55 now:





Amazon.com: EpicXL PK100 Halloween Dancing Pumpkin - Bluetooth LED Lightup Speaker, Orange


Amazon.com: EpicXL PK100 Halloween Dancing Pumpkin - Bluetooth LED Lightup Speaker, Orange



smile.amazon.com


----------



## benjamin

RCIAG, thank you so much for that! Unfortunately delivery to Australia isn't available for it. Checked ebay and cheapest i can get it through that site is about $100USD with shipping. I love it but don't think it's worth that much?


----------



## Hearthfire

RCIAG said:


> I was just coming here to post a new link because it's gone down to $28.55 now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: EpicXL PK100 Halloween Dancing Pumpkin - Bluetooth LED Lightup Speaker, Orange
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: EpicXL PK100 Halloween Dancing Pumpkin - Bluetooth LED Lightup Speaker, Orange
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com


I can only find it for $38.00 on Amazon


----------



## Hearthfire

Wait!!!!! I just found the pumpkin speaker at Meynards right now fir $12.00 after sale price and rebate!!!!


----------



## Ditsterz

Got this from at home. Repeat from last year but wanted to add a bit of







Halloween to my life.


----------



## Hearthfire

Just snagged this from Goodwill!


----------



## Hearthfire

Ok.....I got these porcelain dolls from Goodwill. I have no idea what to do with them but I couldn't leave them. They are freaky and I'd like to fulfill their freakiness. I suck at crafts but I bought all kinds of chalk paint pencils..... Ideas are very welcome


----------



## Hearthfire




----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those are beautiful @Hearthfire and have an eerie quality to them. I would probably just cover them in spider webs and spiders and not touch any other part of them (too beautiful and what a find). Sort of abandoned on a shelf or something like the child that owned them was gone now and they were all alone. Maybe the scene would be haunted by the past owner or the dolls themself with creepy little girls' voices calling out to "play with me".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

For my dino/pterosaur haunted museum/lab/park theme, I had two things show up today. A dinosaur stepping stone (ordered through Amazon to get free prime shipping and seller was actually OTC who is affilated with MindWare). Plan to make dino tracks with it.

Second item was a beautiful laminated pterosaur poster. I've seen the poster sold without the lamination, but through Amazon for a few dollars more found a seller who laminated both sides so it will be perfect to be able to use outside at night when condensation can mess with paper things. Very happy with both items. Probably not used until next year due to covid but just plugging away on the theme. Off to watch the premier of Discovery channel's new Dino Hunters series tonight. Gotta get all my HomeDepot/Walmart/CVS/Walgreens dinos out from the garage if not this year, next!


----------



## benjamin

Hearthfire said:


> Wait!!!!! I just found the pumpkin speaker at Meynards right now fir $12.00 after sale price and rebate!!!!


Thanks for that info! I tried to order 1, even though shipping was going to cost me a fortune, but sadly they wouldn't let me use an Australian credit card to buy it. So frustrating!


----------



## Gweede

Hearthfire said:


> View attachment 731186


I made my dolls look "ghostly" by painting their faces black and then painted over it with watered-down white paint and wiped the excess off, or I have also used crackle paint on dolls' faces.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I'm part of a secret squirrel shopper program that gives away stuff for reviewing/testing. I FINALLY hit the lotto for getting Halloween stuff! Unfortunately they appear to not be doing the big stuff in this round (or at all?). But I'm excited about the cool LED color changing light with timer (pretty sure its a Gemmy) and a nifty looking backlit skull with color changing light. Free Halloween stuff!! Wooooo!!


----------



## benjamin

Would love to see pics!



Frankie's Girl said:


> I'm part of a secret squirrel shopper program that gives away stuff for reviewing/testing. I FINALLY hit the lotto for getting Halloween stuff! Unfortunately they appear to not be doing the big stuff in this round (or at all?). But I'm excited about the cool LED color changing light with timer (pretty sure its a Gemmy) and a nifty looking backlit skull with color changing light. Free Halloween stuff!! Wooooo!!


----------



## nbad311

Another day of Nextdoor browsing got me these two gems. $20 for both! My son and I already had a field day with them.


----------



## Hearthfire

As always, I've been clicking away on the Wish app. The unbelievably cheap prices keep me ordering more small stuff. Witchy charms, cloaks, crystals, masks....ugh!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Hearthfire said:


> As always, I've been clicking away on the Wish app. The unbelievably cheap prices keep me ordering more small stuff. Witchy charms, cloaks, crystals, masks....ugh!!!!


Do share your small treasures! I have yet to order on Wish. I remember lookI NG on there back when I was looking for a large septarian crystal sphere but I ended up going with EBay.


----------



## Hearthfire

Here's a few. I still have a lot coming


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Love those Halloween pendants! And of course the crystals


----------



## Hearthfire

Thanks!! I bought several of the Halloween pendants to make a charm bracelet. All those crystals came from Wish and I am very happy with them. The masks are better than they look. The skeleton looks and feels like bone and my son loves it. I'm anxiously awaiting a witchy keychain and some intense color smoke bombs. My son saw a pic of a carved pumpkin with teal and purple smoke coming out and we were thrilled. $2 delivery included for a pack of 5!


----------



## Hearthfire

Here's a ring with the moon's phases from Wish. Total cost $2


----------



## Hearthfire

And my Bluetooth pumpkin speaker came in!!! Only $12 after sale and rebate from Menards


----------



## Hearthfire

It turned green because it's charged!


----------



## Meadow

Finally pulled the trigger and bought the last 3 Northlight ghost trees I needed for the spooky forest walk through. Also bought two giant plastic Easter eggs which I plan to paint and crack open for the vulture nest. Can’t wait to see where we land! First Halloween purchase of 2020!


----------



## RCIAG

Hearthfire let us know how it sounds.


----------



## Hearthfire

The pumpkin speaker is a must buy!!! The sound is better than I thought it would be! I mean it's not the absolute top of the line, volume depends on the device connected to it; but at 12$!!!! I'm gonna buy more as gifts!!! Even my hubby who has begged me to not buy anymore Halloween, loves it! Said it is definitely worth it. It's already Halloween in this household. I played This Is Halloween and all other Halloween music last night while dancing around and cooking dinner. Menards here I come again!!


----------



## Gweede

Hearthfire said:


> The pumpkin speaker is a must buy!!! The sound is better than I thought it would be! I mean it's not the absolute top of the line, volume depends on the device connected to it; but at 12$!!!! I'm gonna buy more as gifts!!! Even my hubby who has begged me to not buy anymore Halloween, loves it! Said it is definitely worth it. It's already Halloween in this household. I played This Is Halloween and all other Halloween music last night while dancing around and cooking dinner. Menards here I come again!!


I am wondering if these speakers waterproof? I want to put them outside my house.


----------



## Hearthfire

I wouldn't. It has a seam dividing it in half. I don't think it's possible to link several either. That makes me sad because I'd LOVE to link several around my yard!


----------



## Gweede

Hearthfire said:


> I wouldn't. It has a seem dividing it in half. I don't think it's possible to link several either. That makes me sad because I'd LOVE to link several around my yard!


Thanks for your advice, Hearthfire!


----------



## Meadow

Got my eggs! First Halloween Delivery of the year! They’re way bigger than I thought they’d be. Can’t wait to paint and deconstruct them. Who says all holidays can’t be Halloween? Thank you Easter Bunny! 🐰 🎃


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Drove over an hour away to get this from At Home today. I simply LOVE it!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Drove over an hour away to get this from At Home today. I simply LOVE it!
> View attachment 731607


Nothing else called your name? I was hoping for a good selection at At Home.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Bobbiejo said:


> Nothing else called your name? I was hoping for a good selection at At Home.


I have really cut down my Halloween decor to only things I really love. They didn't have much out to start and nothing else that was there really caught my attention. I was initially interested in the hanging spirit board but I really have nowhere to put it so it stayed put.


----------



## IowaGuy

4 remote controlled, multi color pukkin (pumpkin) lights/strobes


----------



## Meadow

Saw this. Loved the face!









7 Ft Wailing Phantom - Animated


Get in the spirit of Halloween 2020! Here is one of the best Halloween Decorations available! From beyond the grave comes the fear-inspiring Wailing Phantom Animated Prop! Draped in a Hooded flowing Ghostly Robe, the 7-foot tall Phantom features the New incredible Light-Up DigitEyes (patent...




www.willowmanorshop.net


----------



## Meadow

Throwing one more “find” out there. Always happy to find a new witch face. Very Snow White-esque.










Mark Roberts 2020 Collection Animated Old Witch 5-Foot Figurine


For more than 3 decades, Mark Roberts has consistently charmed consumers and collectors with beautiful and amazing home decorations, collectibles, and gift pieces that continuously push creative boundaries within the industry. These pieces are made of premium quality materials by artisans who...




www.lijodecor.com


----------



## Impy

Hit _At Home_ and snagged a few things.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought the cutest fall sweaters!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Just had a bit of a shopping spree, got these knitted hats and leggings.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> Throwing one more “find” out there. Always happy to find a new witch face. Very Snow White-esque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Roberts 2020 Collection Animated Old Witch 5-Foot Figurine
> 
> 
> For more than 3 decades, Mark Roberts has consistently charmed consumers and collectors with beautiful and amazing home decorations, collectibles, and gift pieces that continuously push creative boundaries within the industry. These pieces are made of premium quality materials by artisans who...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lijodecor.com


never heard of that place @Meadow but I do like that witch alot and not too pricey, didn’t look at their shipping. But it’s definitely the kind of a witch I would picture from my childhood. Someone Hansel and Gretel might have encountered in their forest. Just hope she’s not hungry!

woah, free ground shipping on all orders. Not bad!


I also found her ”sister” on Mark Roberts official site below as well and with shipping to me would be slightly more. But look at her in their photo with her eyes illuminated! Way more scary to look at! But am guessing they have the same face and eyes just different dress. This one appears to be one of his creations from 2019. I didn’t know he did life-size items. Seen some of his tabletop figurines in HomeGoods in the past.









Animated Old Witch 5ft | Official Online Retail Store for Mark Roberts


Mark Roberts 2019 Collection. Available:In-store and Online




www.markrobertsmarketplace.com


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I bought 4 of these Fiestaware plates to go with a vintage set of "Black Cat" Fiesta plates I already have. I thought they would look great mixed ( the Black Cat pattern is impossible to find and/or very expensive). My daughter wants to have a Halloween dinner with friends this year so this should add some fun to the table!


----------



## icemanfred

Well I bought this about a month ago from artscow. But it came today


----------



## icemanfred

HighPriestessIce said:


> I bought the cutest fall sweaters!
> View attachment 732116
> View attachment 732117


where did you find that retro black cat sweater?


----------



## HighPriestessIce

icemanfred said:


> where did you find that retro black cat sweater?


From here!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

icemanfred said:


> Well I bought this about a month ago from artscow. But it came today
> View attachment 732124


i LOVE that! Where did you find it?


----------



## RCIAG

Oh how I miss fall sweaters. The last few years it's been more like falll SWEAT instead.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

RCIAG said:


> Oh how I miss fall sweaters. The last few years it's been more like falll SWEAT instead.


Exactly the same in So Ca. There are so many cool pajamas, sweaters, hoodies etc I could get through work and I don't even bother. They take up too much precious storage space to never be worn.


----------



## Bobbiejo

RCIAG said:


> Oh how I miss fall sweaters. The last few years it's been more like falll SWEAT instead.


I was going to say the same thing. It’s been hot here the last three Halloweens. Too hot for sweaters. They are adorable but I wouldn’t be able to wear them until Christmas. 😁


----------



## Yodlei

Sure has been stinking hot this week. UGH! Halloween for me can be in the 70's or snow, it's a crap shoot.

Bought these Boo-fetti Soup Crocks from QVC:









It's a set of 4 but very small...hardly for a cup of soup so I am going to use them for condiment bowls. They have a few other Halloween items in their Temptations line. Cute Ghost cookie jar but no place for it. 

QVC used to have a great Halloween Spooktacular all day show years ago but they did away with it (think after CEO changed hands). They have a "heading" for Halloween so maybe they will be bringing more back. There is more items listed now than in the recent past so hoping to see more.






Halloween Décor - QVC.com


Discover all that QVC has to offer in Halloween décor! Click here to shop the QVC experience.




www.qvc.com





Oh....& if anyone gets them, don't open them outside like I did...packaged between 2 pieces of lightweight styrofoam & a little tape & 1 lid fell out & the little knob on top broke. Had to glue it.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I'll trade you guys the hot halloween weather over snow and rain. I would love to dress up with out a coat! Other than that the hot weather can go. It's been 40C+ here and I am dying for the cold weather to come back.


----------



## Gweede

I bought these items recently at an Estate Sale. The pumpkin was in good shape but the tombstone & skull needed a refresh with a new paint job. Here are the before & after photos.


----------



## icemanfred

CzarinaKatarina said:


> i LOVE that! Where did you find it?


Www.artscow.com
I sent them a hi res image. Then used their website to create the shirt from their templates.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Finally ordered Dr. Jekkyl today. Had a 20% off coupon. Now to find Hyde at a reasonable price 🎃


----------



## IowaGuy

Received yesterday from Bradford Exchange with a $106 price tag (cause I mistakenly clicked in Express shipping). The picture on the website doesnt do the real thing justice at all! Made of metal, parts glow in the part also. I would recommend! 7.5" from tip to tip


----------



## Nox Eterna

Had to order one of these, I had a $10 off coupon plus....It's WOWEE! 🎃


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I ordered some spooky shoes!


----------



## IowaGuy

Where did you get the pumpkin ones?


----------



## Meadow

Because @Illysium is the coolest person ever and posted these on the Lakeside board, I FINALLY got my pumpkin cats! I wanted these little guys so bad last year. THRILLED!









Lighted Pumpkin Cats


Decorate for Halloween in a family friendly way with this Lighted Pumpkin Cat. Using a large pumpkin for the body, a smaller pumpkin for the head and ears and t




www.ltdcommodities.com


----------



## HighPriestessIce

IowaGuy said:


> Where did you get the pumpkin ones?


From here! They're on sale too!


----------



## IowaGuy

Sweet, thanks! For a friend....


----------



## Nox Eterna

@HighPriestessIce .......and where did the batty ones come from?


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Nox Eterna said:


> @HighPriestessIce .......and where did the batty ones come from?


They're also from strangecvlt but were on sale here.


----------



## icemanfred

Nox Eterna said:


> Had to order one of these, I had a $10 off coupon plus....It's WOWEE! 🎃
> View attachment 732201
> View attachment 732201


Very nice, if only they would bring back the wax whistles, sigh.


----------



## Nox Eterna

icemanfred said:


> Very nice, if only they would bring back the wax whistles, sigh.


I know ...every year we hope, to no avail 😟


----------



## Kdestra

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I bought 4 of these Fiestaware plates to go with a vintage set of "Black Cat" Fiesta plates I already have. I thought they would look great mixed ( the Black Cat pattern is impossible to find and/or very expensive). My daughter wants to have a Halloween dinner with friends this year so this should add some fun to the table!
> View attachment 732123


I love your Halloween dishes! We bought these dishes at an Estate Sale a few years ago. 
We use them just about every day


----------



## Nox Eterna

Saw this on Etsy, sums everything up right about now, haven't bought it.....yet


----------



## IowaGuy




----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Kdestra said:


> I love your Halloween dishes! We bought these dishes at an Estate Sale a few years ago.
> We use them just about every day


Thanks, we use the Halloween bowls all year-round, too! Those dishes are so cute!


----------



## cody1073

I got a great deal on mannequins! All 5 for 100 bucks, not sure yet how I'm going to use them but super creepy!!!


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Went to the nearby Dollar Tree to pick up some crafting items for some projects I have planned for this Autumn...and they had a TINY display of Autumn/Thanksgiving/harvest stuff. I bought a little ceramic pumpkin with an "A" on it lol. I also saw three big boxes of Halloween candy but they were still packed away.


----------



## Hearthfire

Meadow said:


> Because @Illysium is the coolest person ever and posted these on the Lakeside board, I FINALLY got my pumpkin cats! I wanted these little guys so bad last year. THRILLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighted Pumpkin Cats
> 
> 
> Decorate for Halloween in a family friendly way with this Lighted Pumpkin Cat. Using a large pumpkin for the body, a smaller pumpkin for the head and ears and t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ltdcommodities.com


Holy crap that's a great price!!


----------



## Illysium

Just ordered these from Alchemy Gothic. I love snakes.


----------



## Hearthfire

And......I just ordered $120 worth from that site!!!!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought some iron on patches!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

HighPriestessIce said:


> I bought some iron on patches!
> View attachment 732328


I so love anything Beistle!


----------



## Bobbiejo

$50 dollars worth of last season’s trick or treat scented tea lights from Yankee Candle


----------



## Hearthfire

Found this beauty at Goodwill


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Hearthfire said:


> Holy crap that's a great price!!


I wanted those forever (and now I'll have them!) Thank you! They were really expensive a couple of years ago when they were, what, Grandin Road?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Drove over an hour away to get this from At Home today. I simply LOVE it!
> View attachment 731607


It’s missing one very important accessory... a Lava lamp!


----------



## Hearthfire

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I wanted those forever (and now I'll have them!) Thank you! They were really expensive a couple of years ago when they were, what, Grandin Road?


I found mine at Kroger!! But they were still like $40 each I think. But I really love the kitties!!


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> I found mine at Kroger!! But they were still like $40 each I think. But I really love the kitties!!


Last year I envied that you got them so badly! Pumpkin cats for everybody!


----------



## Yodlei

cody1073 said:


> I got a great deal on mannequins! All 5 for 100 bucks, not sure yet how I'm going to use them but super creepy!!!
> View attachment 732306


You got a great deal!!! Mannequins are very expensive. Think they wanted $75 a piece when Carson's went out of business.


----------



## Yodlei

For some reason, I wanted the cats last year but this year not so much. I'm gonna need a Morton building if I don't stop.


----------



## djjerme

Got it on Prime so technically ordered a few days ago, but:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarenoob

In the past, I would buy ($15-$25 per) solar lights and then modify them to run anything I want.
*No more.*
Now I finally found a way to build my own solar charge controllers for A LOT LESS.


----------



## McCall72

I picked these fantastic blow molds up on Etsy a few weeks back...


----------



## annamarykahn

Amazon.com: CHAUVET DJ (Hurricane 1302): Musical Instruments

supposed to be a continuous fogger ... $65!!!

amk


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Yesterday I managed to pop into a Value Village real quick and I found a few things. I got a bag of various Halloween ribbons (I remember one having pumpkins on it) and several window cling stickers from the late 90s and early 00s. Everything is chilling out right now for three days so I can't remember exactly what I got.

A few days ago I bought several Universal Monster movies on VHS off of eBay...I got a pretty good deal on them.


----------



## CJSimon

Found these on Facebook Marketplace. A steal at only $10 for all three. Well worth the 45 minute drive in each direction.


----------



## DandyBrit

Wish we got stuff like this on the UK version of FB marketplace.


----------



## halloweenqueen31

CJSimon said:


> Found these on Facebook Marketplace. A steal at only $10 for all three. Well worth the 45 minute drive in each direction.
> View attachment 732545


Awesome!


----------



## halloweenqueen31

Got this At Home Saturday.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I've wanted this lamp for YEARS and it's finally mine!


----------



## halloweenqueen31

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> It’s missing one very important accessory... a Lava lamp!


----------



## halloweenqueen31

Beautiful!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought some spooky tableware.


----------



## Illysium

Snake & gold pumpkins from Grandin Road. These are the two things, I had to have this year, and didn't feel waiting for a discount.


----------



## Hearthfire

I just ordered a new tote


----------



## Nox Eterna

Love that! Can't seem to locate the site. Do you have a link?


----------



## Hearthfire

Allgiftscenter.com





allgiftscenter.com -&nbspallgiftscenter Resources and Information.


allgiftscenter.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, allgiftscenter.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




allgiftscenter.com


----------



## Hearthfire

They had several witchy totes that I want. The site popped up on my FB this am


----------



## Nox Eterna

Oops....yeahhhhh......thanks that works
Not sure what I typed when I tried that 🤪


----------



## Hearthfire

Nox....did some digging and discovered the actual artist!! She has an etsy shop called Art by Lady Viktoria. Wow.....her stuff is fun


----------



## Nox Eterna

Just looked...cute stuff. I think I may need the Hallows Eve print


----------



## Hearthfire

I saw several I liked; the Beltane one, the witch on a study break.....but the tore I ordered will be used often.


----------



## CJSimon

I’ll be picking up two of these chairs this evening. They will be getting a Halloween makeover. 


















Recommendations for your favorite online fabric stores?


----------



## Malicious

HighPriestessIce said:


> I bought some spooky tableware.
> View attachment 732724
> View attachment 732725


oh I really like those! where did you find them.


----------



## MissT

CJSimon said:


> Recommendations for your favorite online fabric stores?


Great chairs! I've ordered from Joann before, and they offer sales, coupons, and sometimes free shipping.


----------



## bobby2003

Hearthfire said:


> They had several witchy totes that I want. The site popped up on my FB this am


Hope it actually arrives. That site has scam written all over it.

1: You followed a Facebook ad. Never follow Facebook ads.
2: Non existent street address
3: Websites have been up for less than 3 months
4: Domain names that were registered less than 3 months ago
5: Multiple other sites using the same address

Cupchanel
Greatgifters Store
Keep an eye on it. The shipping policy says it should take 7-10 days to actually ship and 3-5 days after that to arrive. Let us know if what you ordered actually shows up.

It's also totally possible that the person who owns these sites, just started them and has a drop shipper account, but I would still keep an eye on it.


----------



## Pablo0714

I've had the zombie baby and skeleton lamp since late February. I also bought a cool staff with a demon skull on it that I will eventually post. The motion detector will fit nicely on a tree branch and I put a few short sound effects on it to greet passers by. I have also purchased 6 sets of colored lightbulbs, with 20 lamp lights with reflectors (sidewalk was well lit before but nothing in the yard was...but will be now).






This was the only prop purchase I have made so far this year. I have a thing for pop up Halloween decor.







And I am thinking of starting a gofund me for this. It's only $7k, but it would look great in the front yard.


----------



## DearOLDDad

Scored four brass "smudge pot" type oil lamps which I will use somewhere in the graveyard, a package of moss, and about 100 feet of 3/4" conduit and connectors which will be used to built new and repair old creatures. All free.


----------



## Meadow

Just grabbed one more witch cause clearly I’m not going to be happy until I have a coven!









5' Animated Standing Witch Halloween Decoration | Oriental Trading


Get ready to hear, “Hey! Did that witch just move?!” This creepy Halloween decoration looks like an aged witch crouched over, holding her cane. ...




www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## Hearthfire

Meadow.....there are never enough witches


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> Meadow.....there are never enough witches


If I’m ever going to get that “witch school” or possible “witch marketplace” idea off the ground it’s definitely a requirement! My husband was like, for $49.99 why have you not bought her yet? Hahaha! Blaming the hubs!


----------



## Hearthfire

It sounds like he's in!!!! Bring her home!!!


----------



## Hearthfire

I just watched the video and her movements are fantastic!!


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> I just watched the video and her movements are fantastic!!


Yessssssss! That’s what I thought too!


----------



## Meadow

Found her while looking at other Halloween items. She’d be a showstopper at a pirate party.









Buy Christmas Ornaments Online at Overstock | Our Best Christmas Decorations Deals


Christmas Ornaments : Free Shipping on Everything* at Overstock - Your Online Christmas Decorations Store! Get 5% in rewards with Club O!




www.overstock.com


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Zulily got me. I'm currently stashing for a new apartment. I needed pairs of these plates and knives.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> Just grabbed one more witch cause clearly I’m not going to be happy until I have a coven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5' Animated Standing Witch Halloween Decoration | Oriental Trading
> 
> 
> Get ready to hear, “Hey! Did that witch just move?!” This creepy Halloween decoration looks like an aged witch crouched over, holding her cane. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.orientaltrading.com


OMG she has a face and presence that Hansel & Gretel would go fleeing from! And not a bad price.


----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG she has a face and presence that Hansel & Gretel would go fleeing from! And not a bad price.


So true! I’m not expecting much for the price but she had a unique look!


----------



## Skullkrane

Meadow said:


> Just grabbed one more witch cause clearly I’m not going to be happy until I have a coven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5' Animated Standing Witch Halloween Decoration | Oriental Trading
> 
> 
> Get ready to hear, “Hey! Did that witch just move?!” This creepy Halloween decoration looks like an aged witch crouched over, holding her cane. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.orientaltrading.com


That's an awesome deal, contingent that she is of semi-decent quality. I found a Pumpkin Reaper as well, which is not as well animated in my opinion, but it gets the job done, and for only $49.99, you cannot go wrong. You can find him on Oriental Trading's website here: Standing Shaking Pumpkin Reaper | Oriental Trading


----------



## Meadow

Skullkrane said:


> That's an awesome deal, contingent that she is of semi-decent quality. I found a Pumpkin Reaper as well, which is not as well animated in my opinion, but it gets the job done, and for only $49.99, you cannot go wrong. You can find him on Oriental Trading's website here: Standing Shaking Pumpkin Reaper | Oriental Trading


You know I saw him and almost considered getting him but have the Big Lots groundbreaker from last year which has the same face. Clearly love that pumpkin 🎃 face! Hoping we both did okay with our purchases. Sound activated can sometimes leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Here I am buying more stuff for the new apartment kitchen. Swizzle sticks and appetizer picks for spooky dinner and drinks.















Then I finally bought the plate and cup sets I wanted so badly last year.


----------



## Rigormortor

Went to a big seasonal store we have called "At Home" and they have tons of Halloween stuff. 
So we picked up a couple 5 ft skeletons and a witches cauldron my wife will use to fill with candy.


----------



## IowaGuy

First 50' strand







of orange came in today, prolly gonna get at least 1 more 50' strand


----------



## Illysium

I got my derpy snake from Grandin Road and coiled snake box from Alchemy Gothic:


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500

Grabbed the animated broom at Big Lots for $25.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I found the bat at B&BW.


----------



## Hearthfire

I found these today at At Home


----------



## nbad311

My dad found this on Facebook marketplace for TWENTY DOLLARS!!! And then spent like $50 to ship it to me lol


----------



## Frankie's Girl

nbad311 said:


> My dad found this on Facebook marketplace for TWENTY DOLLARS!!! And then spent like $50 to ship it to me lol
> 
> View attachment 733090


You have a very good dad.


----------



## nbad311

Bought these today. https://www.amazon.com/HWay-Waterproof-Blacklight-Lighting-Fluorescent/dp/B07XY57Y9K

(funny story, I got SIX last year, similar ones, for $40 from a FB marketplace ad I saw, a guy advertising them as "half off amazon prices". He made me meet him at a gas station parking lot, cash only, and said he'd be in an 'unmarked white van' and I'm like.... yeah if this is legit, I'm willing to get in an unmarked van! Low and behold, they were perfect. weatherproof, like these ones from Amazon. unfortunately, he's not returning my facebook messages inquiring as to if he has more for this year lol)

Like any good black light, they pick up florescent/glowing items great (glowing skeleton, the Graveyard letters paint, and spray paint i put on these skulls). They were small enough to hide around my yard last year to make certain areas glow, while keeping it mostly dark. Pics of effects!


----------



## Woodsy

I have had two of these old windows for years and decided to fix them up. One is for my wife to paint a scene in (sunset, sunrise ? )and we are hanging on a wall in the house. The other is mine. Thoughts on what to do with it ? Its real wood and old single pane glass. I reset the glass and painted the wood.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I got the Pumpkin mug!









Edit: and my mom got me the boo and haunted!


----------



## DarkSecret

HighPriestessIce said:


> I got the Pumpkin mug!
> View attachment 733327
> 
> 
> Edit: and my mom got me the boo and haunted!
> View attachment 733328


Lucky you! I am not a big fan of Rae Dunn, but those are awesome! Congrats!


----------



## DearOLDDad

Got lots of free 3/4" conduit and fittings from a neighbor. Will use it to frame out home-built props. Came with several connectors, and ordered some additional tee and cross connectors online from a company called Maker Pipe. Look like they are what I will need to make the appropriate arm/head/leg attachments. Will let you know the results. Also, salvaged the stainless steel drum from our dryer that just bit the dust. An inverted flower pot painted black on the base, orange LED light, and a fogger will morph it into a rocket for my alien - NEXT YEAR. Now all I have to do is worry about where to keep it until then. It's a large capacity. Doesn't fit this year's theme.


----------



## krnlmustrd

I found some fun decor at the Goodwill this month. It’s been a bit dry lately with the pandemic which made my monthly Thrift Store Halloween Haul videos difficult.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Love this puzzle (gift from the hubby)... I know it's Disney and therefore isn't Stitch as Jack the Ripper... but let's be honest, it looks like Stitch as Jack the Ripper


----------



## msim

HighPriestessIce said:


> I got the Pumpkin mug!
> View attachment 733327
> 
> 
> Edit: and my mom got me the boo and haunted!
> View attachment 733328


I didn't know I wanted these mugs until I saw them!!
So now the hunt begins!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

msim said:


> I didn't know I wanted these mugs until I saw them!!
> So now the hunt begins!


Same! Rae Dunn wasn't even on my radar this year until I saw the haunted mug.


----------



## RCIAG

I like them because they don't have those super obvious words on them. Like they don't say "MUG" or "ORANGE" like a lot of the other stuff.


----------



## joossa

Bought some flocked spiders from DT. Can never have too many.
Also, picked up some of the large vulture skeletons at the 99 Cent Only Store today. They were $2.49 each.


----------



## DearOLDDad

nbad311 said:


> My dad found this on Facebook marketplace for TWENTY DOLLARS!!! And then spent like $50 to ship it to me lol
> 
> View attachment 733090


Shipping kids isn't cheap, especially if you pack them with a dinosaur.


----------



## Illysium

I got the skeleton hand from Grandin Road and painted it black. I still need to get some paint and touch up the gold. It's a cool little piece though.


----------



## Hearthfire

Ok.....I like the damn Rae Dunn mugs this time! Where did you find them? I still refuse to spend too much though. I mean, I'll spend $35 on a green witch with her dragon staff but....... Lol


----------



## dbruner

I got my Beware birdbath from GR today - pics in the GR thread. I went to At Home and got a couple of skeleton frogs and spiders for our Haunted Forest theme in our office this year and 2 cute Halloween pillows that I don't need but couldn't resist. I couldn't find the gargoyle that someone else posted that was so cool. My store was still putting out Halloween stuff so will have to go back.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Hearthfire said:


> Ok.....I like the damn Rae Dunn mugs this time! Where did you find them? I still refuse to spend too much though. I mean, I'll spend $35 on a green witch with her dragon staff but....... Lol


I got them at reasonable prices from a facebook group, but they got them from tjmaxx.

And speaking of Rae Dunn, a kind stranger picked me up these today. When the candle is empty it will make a great kitchen canister.


----------



## Hearthfire

Those are fabulous!!!


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> I found these today at At Home
> View attachment 733082


Very cool- the wizard looks like a rendition of the Katherine’s Collection Druid Wizard 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Meadow said:


> Because @Illysium is the coolest person ever and posted these on the Lakeside board, I FINALLY got my pumpkin cats! I wanted these little guys so bad last year. THRILLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighted Pumpkin Cats
> 
> 
> Decorate for Halloween in a family friendly way with this Lighted Pumpkin Cat. Using a large pumpkin for the body, a smaller pumpkin for the head and ears and t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ltdcommodities.com


FOund an old Grandin Road catalog... they had these for $129 EACH!


----------



## Kdestra

We found a very old oak & glass department store case. It was filthy & it took all day to clean. I started setting up my vintage Halloween decorations inside but it was dark when I took photos. (Hubby & I plan to arrange lightning) We drove it home in our CRV & a big cargo rack (yes, we are insane)


----------



## Pablo0714

I have a thing for staves. This is the 4th one I have now. I had to sell the Winter Dragon I just purchased last year because it just didn't fit the rest of the decor. Thankfully I found a suitable replacement.


----------



## Rigormortor

Found these


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I've decided my new apartment dining table will be done up witchy for dinner parties so I got these salt and pepper shakers. I wanted a theme of potion ingredients to set beside my future cauldron dish.


----------



## Yodlei

Rigormortor said:


> Found these
> View attachment 733513
> View attachment 733514
> 
> 
> View attachment 733515


Assume from Sam's or Costco? Right up my alley! I make those pretzel, morsel, M&M things for all holidays. Normal packages aren't a pound as in the past. Guess their way to not increase prices.

BTW, the fudge brownie M&M's taste like the plain but the center is chewy instead. I like them (usually don't like the "abnormal" flavors) but Sis doesn't.


----------



## Yodlei

Kdestra said:


> We found a very old oak & glass department store case. It was filthy & it took all day to clean. I started setting up my vintage Halloween decorations inside but it was dark when I took photos. (Hubby & I plan to arrange lightning) We drove it home in our CRV & a big cargo rack (yes, we are insane)


That is true love & dedication. Great idea!


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Hit up my nearest Dollar Tree in the hopes that since it's a newer one they might get stock first...looks like I was right. A tiny amount (half an aisle) but it's a good start and I got two bags full of goodies!

idk if Instagram links are allowed but I took a shot of the Halloween stuff my DT had:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDb93xmp4uV/


----------



## FL Haunter 71

I picked up Hugs the Clown today from another haunter....gonna go great with my kissing booth that I am making for this years carnival theme.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

And with these my RD set is complete!









And I am one step closer to a complete kitchen with these.


----------



## kittyvibe

FL Haunter 71 said:


> I picked up Hugs the Clown today from another haunter....gonna go great with my kissing booth that I am making for this years carnival theme.


I saw that posting too late, $50 was a steal. 😎 Gratz


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

I love, love, love this tee shirt!!! I got it from Elaine at www.coffeecusscrafts.com And, obtw, the customer service is outstanding. My first shirt arrived with the "I" in SHI*T loose, so I fired off a quick email and Elaine sent me a brand new shirt. Unfortunately, I'd initially ordered a men's shirt and she mistakenly sent me a women's shirt. So I sent a quick email overnight and woke to find an apology and a postage paid shipping label to send the second shirt back (she let me keep the first one!). She's making me a men's shirt today and will send it on ASAP. She's very easy to work with too as I had asked for a v neck instead of a crew neck shirt. Just awesome service and I love the design!!


----------



## msim

HighPriestessIce said:


> And with these my RD set is complete!
> View attachment 733581
> 
> 
> And I am one step closer to a complete kitchen with these.
> View attachment 733582
> View attachment 733583


Well Done!


----------



## Illysium

Pillow and sign from Big Lots, pumpkins from Joann:


----------



## halloweenbirthdaygirl

Nice!!


----------



## Hearthfire

Omg that pillow is gorgeous!!! And the sign!! I'm headed to big lots!!


----------



## Impy

BBW finally sent out a coupon so I caved and bought the haunted house soap holder and wallflower plugin. Now to hope they ship them carefully... and maybe quickly.


----------



## Hearthfire

I just ordered more solar Halloween light strings and another ceramic Halloween tree from LTD Commodities


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I ordered this face mask for my vacation to Philadelphia in early October:


----------



## DearOLDDad

Got my mermaid skeleton. Now to bling her up a little for the pirate scene.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i'm planning a very dark, elegant formal dining room and i found these fiesta luncheon plates on zulily--they will layer beautifully with my black dinner plates and harlequin runner on a black table cloth. Black candelabra. Can't wait to get 'Flome' (our florida home) to put it all together. <3


----------



## kristinms8

Illysium said:


> Pillow and sign from Big Lots, pumpkins from Joann:
> 
> View attachment 733645


Love that sign!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hearthfire

My Big Lots didn't have the sign or that pillow. 👿 They did have a skeleton sitting on a black couch which looked neat but I don't know how I'd use it. It was about 6 in. tall and 8 in. long


----------



## nbad311

Drove across town for a new-in-box $10 black light. No pic cuz that's boring, but a good deal nonetheless!


----------



## Mugglemama

Late post, but I came home on my birthday to this beauty sitting on my front porch!


----------



## Mugglemama

Now for today, I got this wooden trunk from my local buy nothing group. Its a little over 2ft wide, and about 1.5ft tall. I can't wait to put it to use. I am thinking pirate skeleton theme. What would you use it for?


----------



## Hearthfire

Got this for $0.25 at my thrift store. It's metal and will probably hold a crystal ball or a skull







and my Vlad on canvas print from Ebay arrive


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> Got this for $0.25 at my thrift store. It's metal and will probably hold a crystal ball or a skull
> View attachment 733758
> and my Vlad on canvas print from Ebay arrive
> View attachment 733759


Awesome crystal ball stand find!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I got some reusable stir sticks for my bar/ coffee bar.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Sprintstar didn't bother to deliver my B&BW package and just sent it back :/ So I had to replace my order. On the plus side I had a coupon code for $10 off this time. So I got these in addition to the candles.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Hearthfire said:


> Got this for $0.25 at my thrift store. It's metal and will probably hold a crystal ball or a skull
> View attachment 733758
> and my Vlad on canvas print from Ebay arrive


I have this. It holds a bowl for candy.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i finally got the additional shelf for my Boney Bunch put togther today. Now we have lots of room so I ordered 4 additional pieces from last year (on clearance..i wouldn't pay full for them coz i don't like them that much).


----------



## PoeLover

These arrived Saturday, compliments of ebay and etsy.


----------



## Mugglemama

PoeLover said:


> These arrived Saturday, compliments of ebay and etsy.
> View attachment 733934
> View attachment 733935


Those are awesome!


----------



## RCIAG

From Zulily:



























This is a kid's board book. I might give it to the little kids across the street. Notice I said "Might."


----------



## kristinms8

PoeLover said:


> These arrived Saturday, compliments of ebay and etsy.
> View attachment 733934
> View attachment 733935


Those are awesome! Especially like the Sleepy Hollow & Salem Broom ones!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium

Ghouly Grocer & Dragon's Lair, Spooky Town:


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Some more for the kitchen.


----------



## Illysium

Just ordered these from Plow & Hearth:

Stained Glass Pumpkin Lamp

























Halloween Spider Pumpkin Appendages


----------



## DearOLDDad

Let the wiring begin ....... (skeleton and prop eyes)


----------



## Woodsy

Just got two new items from Oriental Trading . Both were a great deal and wil make my home haunt even more fun. The Skelly will be my passenger for all of October , The witch is very cool and with a few touch ups will be a big hit.


----------



## Lorrie

Found this At Home. I think it will look good on my window sill.


----------



## Nox Eterna

My Jack o'lantern sweatpants FINALLY showed up after sitting in Sacramento for 16 days 🤪 
Also grabbed the Halloween radio from Home Goods....saw someone selling one for $52


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I went to the grocery store yesterday and managed to find some of the new Hershey's Halloween candy (Vampire Kisses and Witches Brew Kit Kats). So grabbed those.

I also went to the thrift store the day before...Goodwill...actually specifically to see if there was any Halloween stuff out. Nothing. I was a bit surprised there wasn't even those cheap plastic pumpkin trick or treat pails anywhere.


----------



## projectworkout

Nox Eterna said:


> My Jack o'lantern sweatpants FINALLY showed up after sitting in Sacramento for 16 days 🤪
> Also grabbed the Halloween radio from Home Goods....saw someone selling one for $52
> View attachment 734105
> View attachment 734106


Lucky, I like those radios, I rushed right out to get one, but Home Goods didnt have any


----------



## bobby2003

Hearthfire said:


> I just ordered a new tote
> View attachment 732732


Did this ever arrive? It's been about 3 weeks.


----------



## IowaGuy

Hello from your fellow haunter in powerless-still Iowa, day 4 😂😭😭😂....BUT....
Top pick is halloween stencils and bottom pick is a curtain lights, purple, that Im gonna angle from the side of my house to the top of my dog run fence. So...picture purple curtain lights being angled from a chain link fence to the side of a house and Behind the lights will be carved pumpkins, each on their own column of different height spaced maybe 1' apart :-D. If you can picture that, thats what I'm doing as a New addition to my haunt.


----------



## Edmund K

This morning I made a great Craigslist purchase! A genuine wooden barrel about 18 inches tall and 14 inches wide for $25! 
The skeleton crew will have something "new" to play with! 


























I rarely find anything of value when searching my general area on Craigslist; usually items that I want are an hour away from me. This one was within ten minutes' drive and a great bargain (at least to me). The wooden crate is an Ikea piece, found at Goodwill yesterday for $7.


----------



## Gweede

Woodsy said:


> Just got two new items from Oriental Trading . Both were a great deal and wil make my home haunt even more fun. The Skelly will be my passenger for all of October , The witch is very cool and with a few touch ups will be a big hit.
> 
> View attachment 734035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 734036


Very cool! I think the witch could use some hair unless you like a bald witch.


----------



## Gweede

Nox Eterna said:


> My Jack o'lantern sweatpants FINALLY showed up after sitting in Sacramento for 16 days 🤪
> Also grabbed the Halloween radio from Home Goods....saw someone selling one for $52
> View attachment 734105
> View attachment 734106


Does the radio have sound or something?


----------



## Nox Eterna

Gweede said:


> Does the radio have sound or something?


Yes, it plays three little kind of "broadcasts" almost like news shows. Very cute


----------



## PanchoG

Picked up this lantern. Just the right amount of aging. Used some plastic from a milk bottle to make new lenses so I can put an LED candle in there!


----------



## joossa

Bats!









Spiders!


----------



## Edmund K

Went dumpster diving today at a local commercial construction site and pulled enough free lumber out of the dumpster to build my own pillory! Work shall begin soon!
Also found a five foot length of plastic pipe about 10" around, so I may try to tackle a cannon as well!


----------



## Bama_Horror

My 12ft skeleton came in today


----------



## IowaGuy

Got these at Michael's today, day 5 of no power BUT got power back today! Happy Halloween! The bottom one actually has a tiny light in the back of it so its a "glower" i guess that Im gonna spend my bored time painting


----------



## Impy

Snagged this trio for a friend.


----------



## joossa

Got some stuff today:


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought two waffle makers!


----------



## Mugglemama

I stopped in to micheals for a spool of thread, came home with new bathroom decor 😁


----------



## Hearthfire

My witchy tote arrived several days ago but I just got to the PO Box today


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I got a message from an ebay seller about an item I was watching offering 50% off. So now I have pancake molds.


----------



## Frogger

I got this really cute pumpkin “Tiffany” lamp. Zulily.com had them for $50 which is way less than most places online.


----------



## kristinms8

Frogger said:


> I got this really cute pumpkin “Tiffany” lamp. Zulily.com had them for $50 which is way less than most places online.


I ordered one of those as a gift as well! Was a great deal! I’d been watching it on eBay for several years but Zulily’s price was awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky

I bought two of the pumpkin lamps too! One for myself and one for a Christmas gift. It is too beautiful!


----------



## Restless Acres

New Tekky Bone Collector.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I did a quick run into Dollar Tree, a different one then last time, to see if they had more Halloween stuff out. Technically yes? At least one side of an aisle was all Halloween stuff, the other side was Autumn/harvest stuff. There was also quite a few gaps for products on the Halloween side (either they sold out of stuff already or they didn't fill it up). I found a few new things but not a ton. I did however finally find the vintage looking Halloween greeting cards that I've been looking for since the beginning of the month lol.


----------



## Hearthfire

This arrived from Ebay today








Her site has awesome vintage signs and pillows


----------



## joossa

From today's haul... Everything is from the 99 Cent Only Store in Southern CA.


----------



## Yodlei

HighPriestessIce said:


> I bought two waffle makers!
> View attachment 734503
> View attachment 734504


Skull & the additional forms are pretty cute. Looks like chocolate. Could dabble some Ready Whip in his eyes.


----------



## Yodlei

joossa said:


> From today's haul... Everything is from the 99 Cent Only Store in Southern CA.


OMG...another pumpkin with my beloved shimmer material. Does it color change, I assume? We don't have any of those stores around here. I have a couple larger versions & just love them. $7.99 is a great price!


----------



## joossa

Yodlei said:


> OMG...another pumpkin with my beloved shimmer material. Does it color change, I assume? We don't have any of those stores around here. I have a couple larger versions & just love them. $7.99 is a great price!


Yep, changes colors and makes noises (laughing, crows in the background, etc.) same as the large one from Costco.


----------



## Yodlei

My Costco Pumpkin was delivered yesterday but not sure I'm keeping it yet. Similar to what I have already but more because of the complaints. Sensor was acting up & batteries don't want to stay in. Got the Banshee today & love her!!!
Sis got me the 3 Floating Reapers & Flaming Scarecrow from Home Depot tonight with BIL's miliary discount. Couldn't fit the 12' Skeleton in the car. Might pass as I also want Man's Possessed Friend from Spirit.


----------



## bobby2003

joossa said:


> From today's haul... Everything is from the 99 Cent Only Store in Southern CA.


Was all that stuff just 99¢ a piece or is that one of those newfangled 99 cent only stores where practically nothing is 99¢ anymore?


----------



## joossa

bobby2003 said:


> Was all that stuff just 99¢ a piece or is that one of those newfangled 99 cent only stores where practically nothing is 99¢ anymore?


Most of the stuff was 99 cents. The black candles ($2.49), hanging pumpkin headed ghouls ($2.99), and the light up pumpkin with sound ($7.99) were over 99 cents. Still very affordable, though.


----------



## Industen

Trick r Treat flaming Pumpkins


----------



## joossa

Industen said:


> Trick r Treat flaming Pumpkins


Nice! Where did you buy them from? If you don't mind, can you share what price they are being sold at?


----------



## Industen

joossa said:


> Nice! Where did you buy them from? If you don't mind, can you share what price they are being sold at?


Spirit $39.99


----------



## joossa




----------



## restingWITCHface

RCIAG said:


> From Zulily:
> View attachment 733973
> 
> 
> View attachment 733974
> 
> View attachment 733975
> 
> 
> 
> This is a kid's board book. I might give it to the little kids across the street. Notice I said "Might."
> View attachment 733977
> View attachment 733978


I love these! May i ask the title of the kids board book or author? I would love to find it


----------



## chain

So the Spirit stuff wasn't today but some of what I bought this season so far. Clown stuff will go to the basement since I am going with a different theme this year. The gory woman I bought tonight from a guy on Facebook market place. $125 for her, not bad at all. Stands 5' tall or so.


----------



## HalloweenVamp

Industen said:


> Trick r Treat flaming Pumpkins
> 
> View attachment 734940


Is yours super loud too?


----------



## DearOLDDad

Reminds me of Total Recall. Cool prop. Good luck with it.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I just got done buying two vintage looking masks from Spirit, a black cat and a pumpkin one. And I got my two Funkin's from Joann's today in the mail...as well as some moss for a terarrium idea I'm thinking about. I usually don't craft but this year I'm feeling it lol.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Michaels Canada had Halloween up and I had to restrain myself to just a few things.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i hit a couple HOme Goods...nada. One Michael's had stuff but it was expensive, imo...i'll wait for a better sale. 
I did get the Universal Monster minion funko pops I ordered. 
and i got this charmer:


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

wickedwillingwench said:


> i hit a couple HOme Goods...nada. One Michael's had stuff but it was expensive, imo...i'll wait for a better sale.
> I did get the Universal Monster minion funko pops I ordered.
> and i got this charmer:


I love him. Where did you find him?


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Michaels raid round 2! My family went to the super market which was coincidentally right beside michaels so I slipped in for a minute.


----------



## RCIAG

deva said:


> I love these! May i ask the title of the kids board book or author? I would love to find it


Let's see what my order says....

6.38'' W x 5.63'' D
Written by Robie Rogge
Published by Simon & Schuster
12 pages
Recommended for ages 4 to 6 years
Imported


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I love him. Where did you find him?


ebay, he's part of the Katherine's Collection Dead and Breakfast. He's called the Traveling Gentleman.


----------



## RCIAG

Bought these 2 guys online from Michael's (not my pic though)


----------



## restingWITCHface

RCIAG said:


> Let's see what my order says....
> 
> 6.38'' W x 5.63'' D
> Written by Robie Rogge
> Published by Simon & Schuster
> 12 pages
> Recommended for ages 4 to 6 years
> Imported


I found it! Thank you so much 🎃


----------



## nbad311

Bought a watermelon on sale the other day and my son and I turned it into a ???? For the front yard yesterday after school. It’s sitting on the stake that normally props my scarecrow up


----------



## Lorrie

I bought this at Home Goods. I always have a dessert buffet at my Halloween parties (well no party this year). But I bought it to have hope.


----------



## nbad311

Lorrie said:


> View attachment 735006
> I bought this at Home Goods. I always have a dessert buffet at my Halloween parties (well no party this year). But I bought it to have hope.


Amazing. I want one. I love baking and having cute display trays and such!


----------



## anonymousbrunette

I am totally smitten with my new screaming banshee - and first animatronic! She really gets 2020. Arrived last night and I've already assembled her twice. 🖤

Screaming Banshee


----------



## joossa

anonymousbrunette said:


> I am totally smitten with my new screaming banshee - and first animatronic! She really gets 2020. Arrived last night and I've already assembled her twice. 🖤
> 
> Screaming Banshee


I got her too. probably my favorite prop of the year so far.


----------



## Yodlei

nbad311 said:


> Bought a watermelon on sale the other day and my son and I turned it into a ???? For the front yard yesterday after school. It’s sitting on the stake that normally props my scarecrow up
> 
> View attachment 735004


Very clever with the nice added touch of a hatchet.


----------



## Yodlei

Bought yesterday....
At Home:

















Menards:









Home Goods:


----------



## Bobbiejo

After hauling all my Halloween stuff from a rental house to our purchased house back in January, I’m trying to be good. I didn’t realize how much much stuff I really had. 🤗 I did buy the porch pumpkin and bat place card holders off of Grandin Road though. But my latest purchases have been Pandora charms. I’ve fallen down the rabbit hole, looking at old Halloweenish charms. I have six coming my way thus far, plus I just received the new Harry Potter sorting hat charm. Anyone else have Halloween bracelets?


----------



## projectworkout

I bought this last week from Amazon, but it was short a few washers. So I just got around to putting it together today.
Not near done, needs painting, attach some skulls/greenery, and a corpse (skeleton is just for size). Ill have to dig out a motor and see if I can attach it somehow. Ideas are welcome 
Its very sturdy though, held me up (135), so a prop should be no issue. Im happy with it because I can use it for many themes.


----------



## Gashlycrumb

Picked up a few neat things this weekend. We found the Witch's Brew at Marshalls today. The torches and the Universal Monster projector we found at Lowes a few days ago. Stores around us are slowly but surely getting Halloween stuff out. Lowes definitely had the most. Marshalls barely has anything. But it's still fun to see stuff slowly making its way out. Oh and you can also see in the glass of the Witch's Brew machine a reflection of the Halloween Butler my folks got for us from Costco. He's pretty awesome.


----------



## HighPriestessIce




----------



## Illysium

From Michaels:


----------



## Frogger

Killer Klown print and frame. This is my theme for the year.


----------



## schatze

Lorrie said:


> View attachment 735006
> I bought this at Home Goods. I always have a dessert buffet at my Halloween parties (well no party this year). But I bought it to have hope.


Mine has a sticker on the wood that says not for food use. WTH? It's wood.


----------



## projectworkout

Frogger said:


> Killer Klown print and frame. This is my theme for the year.


Where did you get it?


----------



## Hearthfire

Target is starting to put things out


----------



## Illysium

Orbs from Oriental Trading, everything else from Michaels:










I painted the skulls on the gothic window:


----------



## kristinms8

Illysium said:


> Orbs from Oriental Trading, everything else from Michaels:
> 
> View attachment 735304
> 
> 
> I painted the skulls on the gothic window:
> 
> View attachment 735310


Those orbs are awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogger

projectworkout said:


> Where did you get it?


Print is from Etsy, just search killer klowns. I bought the frame on amazon but is is on clearance at michaels


----------



## anonymousbrunette

chain said:


> So the Spirit stuff wasn't today but some of what I bought this season so far. Clown stuff will go to the basement since I am going with a different theme this year. The gory woman I bought tonight from a guy on Facebook market place. $125 for her, not bad at all. Stands 5' tall or so.
> View attachment 734948
> View attachment 734946
> View attachment 734947


That gory woman is horrifying. Well done.


----------



## anonymousbrunette

Yesterday I picked up four extra large bags full of zombie clothes that a local theater company was giving away on Craigslist. I can't wait to see what's inside! Trying to manage expectations because our Halloween haunt is on the fence at the moment.


----------



## Yodlei

Gashlycrumb said:


> Picked up a few neat things this weekend. We found the Witch's Brew at Marshalls today. The torches and the Universal Monster projector we found at Lowes a few days ago. Stores around us are slowly but surely getting Halloween stuff out. Lowes definitely had the most. Marshalls barely has anything. But it's still fun to see stuff slowly making its way out. Oh and you can also see in the glass of the Witch's Brew machine a reflection of the Halloween Butler my folks got for us from Costco. He's pretty awesome.


Finally I get to see the torches up close. Looked for post under the Lowe's thread where there was discussion on these & couldn't find you but found you here.

Are they metal or plastic? Are they pathway size or are there extension poles to make it taller? Is the glow solid or do the flicker? Are the 2 you have the only patterns? How much were they? Sorry so many questions but ours didn't have stuff out yet & YouTube videos always pass by this stuff & that is what I like most. Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## xenew

Today's Target run. The dollar bins are still being stocked in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Yodlei

xenew said:


> Today's Target run. The dollar bins are still being stocked in my neck of the woods.
> View attachment 735387


Were the 2 bottles on the right in the Dollar Spot bins? Still trying to add to my collection without spending too much on them.


----------



## xenew

Yodlei said:


> Were the 2 bottles on the right in the Dollar Spot bins? Still trying to add to my collection without spending too much on them.


They were! There were a few others, too, that I didn't grab. No toppers, though, which I think is a little odd, but you could use random corks.


----------



## Gashlycrumb

Yodlei said:


> Finally I get to see the torches up close. Looked for post under the Lowe's thread where there was discussion on these & couldn't find you but found you here.
> 
> Are they metal or plastic? Are they pathway size or are there extension poles to make it taller? Is the glow solid or do the flicker? Are the 2 you have the only patterns? How much were they? Sorry so many questions but ours didn't have stuff out yet & YouTube videos always pass by this stuff & that is what I like most. Thanks in advance for any answers.


No problem! They are plastic. They come with a few extensions so you can make them pathway size or maybe 4ft at the most? There are 4 patterns. Two different styles of jack o lantern (the traditional one I took a picture of and one with a more goofy grin), a haunted house, and a witch on a broom. And they were $9.99 a piece. Oh and they flicker! They have a timer too which is pretty nice. They’ll turn on, go for 6 or so hours and then turn off. Then do it again the next day. I love them!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

CAT MUG


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Just discovered Chicken Lips by David Everett. I got these today and one day i'd love to have a OOAK artist original.


----------



## RCIAG

He's great. I think he announces things for sale in his Etsy store once a week on his Facebook account. The originals are not cheap but I love his style & it would be worth it if you love his stuff.


----------



## Malicious

wickedwillingwench said:


> Just discovered Chicken Lips by David Everett. I got these today and one day i'd love to have a OOAK artist original.
> View attachment 735439
> View attachment 735440


They're both very nice but I really love the pumkin one!


----------



## Industen

Now I can start my Pneumatic Werewolf prop


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Industen said:


> Now I can start my Pneumatic Werewolf prop
> 
> View attachment 735462


i hope yer planning to give out free clean underpants with that!!!


----------



## Illysium

Got the large Ghoulish Garden plant I was able to pre-order from Target. I'm going to repot it with last years version, at some point. 










Also got the stained glass pumpkin lamp from Plow & Hearth.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RCIAG said:


> He's great. I think he announces things for sale in his Etsy store once a week on his Facebook account. The originals are not cheap but I love his style & it would be worth it if you love his stuff.


i'd buy an original...they are amazing. (like how 'not cheap').

Dh came home from work and I was telling him about all the chicken lips stuff and he said 'but you ordered 3, right" and I said no, you said just those two and h







e said no, i thought you were gonna get 3. Soooo...I bought this boy off ebay.


----------



## joossa

Picked up these items:










Thought this apron at the stroe was cute:


----------



## Yodlei

Those Chicken Lips items are cute....

Got my 2 Target Lifesize Skellies today. Getting better at the eyes....not just a pin point LED. Has a timer as well..


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Found a ton of 90s Halloween decor/crafting supplies/toys at Goodwill today. I also finally found some Frankencups! Just the two packs, not the big bag but I'm happy I found them at all lol. Everything is chilling out for three days before I handle it...a lot of the stuff was put into sealed misc bags so I don't know exactly what I have but it all looked neat.


----------



## Malicious

Industen said:


> Now I can start my Pneumatic Werewolf prop
> 
> View attachment 735462


Oh my fantastic werewolf. Those teeth! Truly going to give some tots nightmares!


----------



## Illysium

Department 56 Cave Club from EBay.


----------



## Yodlei

Nice little backdrop there.... like the purple.

Mid week from Home Depot, got my orange pipe & black fittings to make my pumpkin gremlins. Also got my airblown that I wanted last year & will see if I can somehow put him on my garage roof:









Michaels on-line order received Thurs:
























Fri. at store 50% off:









Fri. at Lowes (minus a picture of 2 sets of the torch pathway lights that are still in car):









Target pre-orders arrived today:




































Also posted pix & more details in each respective Store's thread.


----------



## Kdestra

this vintage cutie came home with us today


----------



## Edmund K

Found a great treasure chest at my local Goodwill store! Also picked up a pirate style belt and a yellow scarf that will be used as a sash for my daughter's pirate costume and a 100 count box of poker chips. The treasure chest was only $10! I'm going to modify the poker chips into gold doubloons with a little molding clay over the faces


----------



## IowaGuy

I got one of these lil guys yesterday, I guess stock was running low and its not even September yet. I wanted it last year but funds fell low


----------



## chain

Picked up a few things from Home Depot today and also got in "Wretched" from Distortions Unlimited a couple days ago.


----------



## Labfreak7

Ordered thisfrom Spirit.
Tried making one last year, but it didn’t look too great.


----------



## Hearthfire

Some Goodies from Wish arrived


----------



## ScareyCarrie

A cute little outfit for my almost 3 month old granddaughter.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Labfreak7 said:


> Ordered thisfrom Spirit.
> Tried making one last year, but it didn’t look too great.
> View attachment 735862


i want to know if there's something i can do to make a foam stone heavier and more substantial...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

we stopped at 3 different Michael's stores and they are still setting up the halloween. 

A stop at Home goods netted us a lite up 'trick or treat' sign, a headless horseman statue, and 4 of these gorgeous dessert/salad plates to be used in our formal diningroom.


----------



## Labfreak7

wickedwillingwench said:


> i want to know if there's something i can do to make a foam stone heavier and more substantial...


Maybe drill a hole in it and add something more dense. My foam tombstones will get pvc tubes inserted so that I can use rebar to anchor them. I also plan to add a thicker layer to some of them by using foam sheets and cutting them to the same shape. Then I will spray paint them so the color is cohesive.


----------



## scarenoob

I never do Halloween without them.


----------



## Illysium

From Spirit.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

AAAAAAAA I managed to snag these at the homsense!


----------



## Ditsterz

Urn from Big lots & headstones/doll from Spirit halloween.


----------



## joossa




----------



## annamarykahn

home depot near work has just started putting stuff out ... Was surprised to see that they had the 12' skellys, so I immediately grabbed one 

amk


----------



## IowaGuy

With a black cat in the background for added effect


----------



## IowaGuy

So, Spirit Halloween is open today....and.....so....😏


----------



## wickedwillingwench

that fence is great
i need some for my yard, too


----------



## IowaGuy

I have about 30ft worth, just got another 12ft in that pic so....like $550 worth 😂😒. Jk, like $200 worth. Its $24/3.5' and I use coupons on each transaction


----------



## Hearthfire

I love that fence. Meanwhile I'm dying in GA trying to make my cemetery fence!















But I did find these


----------



## Industen




----------



## Pablo0714

I've had these for about 6 months, just finally got around to getting frames for them


----------



## dbruner

Those are cool Pablo0714!


----------



## Illysium

Willow tree from Amazon, glow in the dark super balls (for treat bags) from Oriental Trading, bowl and manzanita tree from Lowes:


----------



## joossa

Got some new movies to add to my Sept/Oct viewing list.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I did a load of shopping


----------



## somethingwicked1959

I got this super cute long sleeved tee shirt from Meijers today


----------



## somethingwicked1959

And......this OVER PRICED, just had to have it lighted broom from the Goodwill. 
Is there a place a can go for rehab?? The 1st step is admitting you have a problem right? 
I just down sized a car load of stuff last year, stuff I didn't want to let go of. Yes yes, ok I ADMIT it.
MY NAME IS VALERIE & 
I HAVE A HALLOWEEN PROBLEM
I LOVE HALLOWEEN

REHAB IS FOR QUITTERS. lol
& I'm no quitter!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500

Got a sweet deal on this rough antique. Needs some TLC but its condition adds to the creepy factor.


----------



## PoeLover

BlackSunshine07GT500 said:


> View attachment 736398
> Got a sweet deal on this rough antique. Needs some TLC but its condition adds to the creepy factor.


That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

BlackSunshine07GT500 said:


> View attachment 736398
> Got a sweet deal on this rough antique. Needs some TLC but its condition adds to the creepy factor.


You know that thing is going to be rolling around your house at night while you're sleeping, right? LOL


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500

Famous Pumpkin said:


> You know that thing is going to be rolling around your house at night while you're sleeping, right? LOL


It definitely has that "The Changeling" erieness.


----------



## Yodlei

HighPriestessIce said:


> I did a load of shopping
> View attachment 736351
> View attachment 736352
> 
> View attachment 736353
> View attachment 736354
> 
> View attachment 736356
> View attachment 736358
> 
> View attachment 736359


Cute Bat candy bowl. Where did you get the Haunted House & what material is it made of, please?

From Friday...:
Black Flame Effect pumpkin from Bed, Bath & Beyond:









Small fiber optic color-changing pumpkin from Home Depot along with 3' spooky tree airblown not shown:









Color changing plastic skull & tombstones from American Sale:



























Scarecrow Door Knocker from Spirit to make another animatronic:










Pumpkin Hallow solar stake from Menard's (very bright & looks good day & night...background is blow mold type material & also had Haunted House & Witch themes):


----------



## Labfreak7




----------



## Labfreak7

These finds today don’t hold a candle to that sweet antique wheelchair. All from yard sales


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Yodlei said:


> Cute Bat candy bowl. Where did you get the Haunted House & what material is it made of, please?


It's from Micheals and it's a resin.


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500

Snagged at Home Goods today.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

joossa said:


> Got some new movies to add to my Sept/Oct viewing list.


i'm looking for a dvd of 'Blithe Spirit'...not spooky but a terribly fun ghost romcom from 1945.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I recently got a US address through a shopping service so now I can order hoards of unique candy.


----------



## somethingwicked1959

BlackSunshine07GT500 said:


> View attachment 736398
> Got a sweet deal on this rough antique. Needs some TLC but its condition adds to the creepy factor.


Awesome find


----------



## AstorReinhardt

No pictures yet since everything is chilling out for a few days in quarantine. I found a ton of candy and snacks at Walmart so I went a little crazy and bought everything. I also lucked out and found the VooDew 2020 flavor in bottles. I grabbed two. Last year it was super hard to find the VooDew...so really surprised when I found this years so easily lol.


----------



## nbad311

Found this fortune teller on fb marketplace for half off, almost brand new. The guy said his kids were too scared of it lol. #notMine ! 
It's from last year's Eeek collection from Target.
Going to use it for my costume breaks for my fortune teller setup come October!


----------



## Labfreak7

BlackSunshine07GT500 said:


> Snagged at Home Goods today.
> View attachment 736545


Love that! Gives me a great idea for my wood posts that I have.


----------



## Tyrant

I technically bought these a few weeks ago, but my pre-orders came in from Target these last few days and I'm super thrilled. Especially since they're taking their time rolling out the Halloween stuff in the stores (at least at ours).

Also received these epic pins from October 31st. I can't decide which one is my favorite (although Vincent Price really calls my name).


----------



## joossa

She's finally here!


----------



## RCIAG

Finally got my repro blowmolds from Big Lots. I now need to put them all together with the ones from Michaels & my Wolfman bucket & get a good pic.


----------



## Industen

joossa said:


> She's finally here!


I bought her a few years back. It is a great prop.


----------



## joossa

Industen said:


> I bought her a few years back. It is a great prop.


Can't wait to put her together!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i picked up some art deco style wall hanging things from Joann's...I'm loving that Dark and Deco line this year. 
Got the clown pathway markers, 2 led canvases, 2 rotting pumpkins and a misting crystal ball.


----------



## Industen

joossa said:


> Can't wait to put her together!







This may help. Get some pool noodles.


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500

joossa said:


> She's finally here!


She's great. Words of advice. Keep her indoors or waterproof her electronics for outdoor. Mine quit working last year but she's saying her lines as of last night. Must have dried out good in the attic. Also, secure her good. Wind blew mine over and the gear mechanism and box stopped working. I'm going try and replace.

Otherwise, enjoy!


----------



## joossa

Thank you for the advice. Put her together and she is fantastic. So tall and her spoken lines are hilarious and fun.
Planning to keep her indoors.


----------



## Malicious

I have her as well and really like her!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Now this is a purchase I’m really excited about. A 1931 cathedral radio replica. I‘m probably going to stain it black to go with my vintage halloween decor. I can’t wait to blast my old time halloween jazz through it.


----------



## Meadow

HighPriestessIce said:


> Now this is a purchase I’m really excited about. A 1931 cathedral radio replica. I‘m probably going to stain it black to go with my vintage halloween decor. I can’t wait to blast my old time halloween jazz through it.
> View attachment 736736


Gorgeous piece! That style is always so elegant.


----------



## Labfreak7

That is hard core Halloween decorating!


----------



## Reaper20??

HighPriestessIce said:


> Now this is a purchase I’m really excited about. A 1931 cathedral radio replica. I‘m probably going to stain it black to go with my vintage halloween decor. I can’t wait to blast my old time halloween jazz through it.
> View attachment 736736


I love Halloween jazz from tbe 20s and 30s. What are some of your favorites? That is a super cool radio to play it on.


----------



## sumrtym

Bought 1 each of the decayed flaming pumpkins from Home Depot. 

Also, a computer monitor sized used TV for $12 to use with AtmosFX critters for a monster in a box.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Meadow said:


> Gorgeous piece! That style is always so elegant.


It's even better stained black. I did a mock up in gimp and I love it even more. When the radio plays the speakers have a yellow glow apparently which will probably look even better. 










Reaper20?? said:


> I love Halloween jazz from tbe 20s and 30s. What are some of your favorites? That is a super cool radio to play it on.


My all time favourite songs are jeepers creepers and the headless horseman. Bing Crosby's version is my favourite. I watch Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow every year. I recently found a youtube channel that's all halloween jazz and I've been listening to Spooks by Louis Armstrong on repeat.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

All I've bought so far were string lights, because a few of mine were not working. I got orange and purple lights at Big Lots by me. 

I plan to do more of my shopping soon.


----------



## night-owl

Purchased the Evil Tree of Knowledge Wall Sculpture from Design Toscano, along with leafy garland, a color-changing spotlight, and faux flame bulbs. This will be the first year we're doing anything at all significant outside. Hopefully it will look the way I have it pictured in my mind.


----------



## night-owl

HighPriestessIce said:


> Spooks by Louis Armstrong


_Skeleton in the Closet_ by Louis Armstrong is awesome too, and Mary Ann McCall singing _You've got me Voodoo'd._

Do you ever listen to any Halloween ragtime or swing?


----------



## HighPriestessIce

night-owl said:


> _Skeleton in the Closet_ by Louis Armstrong is awesome too, and Mary Ann McCall singing _You've got me Voodoo'd._
> 
> Do you ever listen to any Halloween ragtime or swing?


Yes I've been loving those too. I do listen to swing but I haven't heard any ragtime I think.


----------



## sumrtym

HighPriestessIce said:


> My all time favourite songs are jeepers creepers and the headless horseman. Bing Crosby's version is my favourite. I watch Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow every year. I recently found a youtube channel that's all halloween jazz and I've been listening to Spooks by Louis Armstrong on repeat.


I'm actually more a fan of Kay Starr for Headless Horseman.


----------



## Yodlei

Bought this hat Friday from local place, Alsip Nursery. Pix does it no justice, very sparkly & eyes look like Swarovski crystals:




















Also had purple option with skelly hands & black/silver with spider. (I know there are quite a few from Illinois but figured not enough near Frankfort to warrant all the crappy pix I took & this place is pretty over-priced unless on sale). Had a few Karen Didion items & some cool lighted branches, which were pretty heavy duty but not worth $49.99.

Yesterday....
Pick up from Kohls:


















Soul Bottle from Party City:









Potion Bottles from Walgreens:









Dollar Tree:


----------



## Yodlei

Part 2 per limit on pix:

And from Walmart:


















Pumpkin light in the middle:










That pumpkin is awesome. Size of a baseball & lit up my 12 x 12 living room ceiling:









Saw after the fact that they have a skull version but didn't see it yesterday. On a mission....


----------



## Hearthfire

Just snagged these from Ross and they have the bats again


----------



## Hearthfire

Anyone still looking for the headless horseman?


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> Just snagged these from Ross and they have the bats again
> View attachment 736943


That’s some seriously gothic goodness right there! Nice find!


----------



## Hearthfire

$4.99 each too


----------



## Summer

FINALLY HE HAS COME!!! I’m a little earlier than usual on the outside decorations but I couldn’t resist. Meet Tiny Firefly!! 😏


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> Just snagged these from Ross and they have the bats again
> View attachment 736943


Those are awesome!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SLCGirl

I was so inspired by all the great stuff on here (and the switch to a graveyard theme) that I bought a bunch of stuff from Hot Wire Foam Factory. I can't wait to just mess around with it and try it out!


----------



## Yodlei

Mail order from JoAnn yesterday & today (a couple more things yet to come):



























My Boofetti Traditions nesting bakers from QVC.There's a 3rd larger one not shown:


----------



## toysaplenty

Reaper20?? said:


> I love Halloween jazz from tbe 20s and 30s. What are some of your favorites? That is a super cool radio to play it on.


Hi, I am interested in knowing what youtube channel for Halloween Jazz you listen to please? I find you mentioning that, is one of the best posts I have seen recently. Thanks!


----------



## dbruner

Went to Home Depot this morning and got both flaming pumpkins, corpsed skeleton and a couple of metal staked tombstones. I was hoping to see the 12 ft skeleton in person but they didnt have one. They did have the jack in the box - creepiest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## IowaGuy

Hearthfire, what was that about a headless horseman??


----------



## FL Haunter 71

Went to Home Depot today and picked up 2 packs of the clown walkway markers and the jack in the box. Can't wait to see it in my haunt this year.


----------



## joossa

I could not resist something so different and unique as the cat heads! Here are my pickups:


----------



## toysaplenty

Hi, where did you buy the ghosts?


----------



## joossa

toysaplenty said:


> Hi, where did you buy the ghosts?


99 Cent Only store in CA.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

toysaplenty said:


> Hi, I am interested in knowing what youtube channel for Halloween Jazz you listen to please? I find you mentioning that, is one of the best posts I have seen recently. Thanks!


Not 20's and 30's exclusive but I recently found these A jazzy halloween 1, 2, 3, 4,


----------



## Malicious

Darn looks like im going to have to go by the 99 cent store again on my way home in the morning!


----------



## scarenoob

Decided to paint few years old boring looking tombstones.
















6 Pack 2oz Assorted Blacklight Reactive Fluorescent Acrylic Paint


The colors are highly fluorescent in normal lighting and really pop out under blacklighted conditions! Specially formulated for directglow.com, these paints will add bright and vibrant colors to your special project.



www.directglow.com




I actually bought it on eBay: direct_glow


----------



## Hearthfire

IowaGuy said:


> Hearthfire, what was that about a headless horseman??


I saw the black faux wood one at Marshalls. Not the snow globe one. It was $30


----------



## Ditsterz

Picked up doll heads from wal mart.


----------



## DandyBrit

Picked up something as an experiment today for £1.99 - it is a superbright 15 LED emergency car light which has 5 modes - white, red swirl, red triple blink, red single blink and static. Thought it would make a good light for my giant foam skull. If not then I can put it to the use it is actually designed for i.e. keep it in the car for emergencies.


----------



## Meadow

Malicious said:


> Darn looks like im going to have to go by the 99 cent store again on my way home in the morning!


This board has always been dangerous for that! Finding what you didn’t know you needed for a bazillion posts!


----------



## Meadow

Here’s a find that made me giggle. You gotta play the video. Appearance wise totally cute but his sound track is a little meddlesome! Enjoy!









HearthSong Toys - Experience the Adventure of Play


We offer high-quality and award-winning kids' toys, swings, games and more. HearthSong creates and curates experiences that nurture every child's sense of adventure, imagination and curiosity.




www.hearthsong.com


----------



## Meadow

So today while working I finally had an idea for my front porch which took me in a completely different direction. Picked up:

1. Caution tape from Party City.
2. Glow in the dark skeleton, the glowing eyeball pumpkin and 2 Haphazard barrels from Lowe’s.
3. Two packages of Edison lights from Dollar General for $5 each.
4. Some eyeball solar lights from Dollar Tree and some spooky cloth.
5. Two rats from Michael’s.

And yes it’s on my ironing board cause today was curtain cleaning day! Gotta love allergy season!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

HighPriestessIce said:


> Now this is a purchase I’m really excited about. A 1931 cathedral radio replica. I‘m probably going to stain it black to go with my vintage halloween decor. I can’t wait to blast my old time halloween jazz through it.
> View attachment 736736


no way would i stain that beautiful wood


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Industen said:


> I bought her a few years back. It is a great prop.


i have one in the garage that i've never put together, either. She will make her debut on my porch this season.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Thanks to a random stranger I have acquired these tasting dishes.


----------



## DearOLDDad

Here's my latest. You can change brightness, color, and even make them flash. I'll be using them for Halloween and other holidays where lighting is required. Much simpler to configure than my fixed LED lighting that requires me to run a 2.4 G LAN just to program. These come with a remote that changes all settings. Don't know how well they'll hold up over time because I just got them, but they look solid, and at about $4 per bulb including tax they put out a decent quality light.


----------



## Illysium

Got my snakes & skull from Joann.


----------



## amuck amuck

toysaplenty said:


> Hi, I am interested in knowing what youtube channel for Halloween Jazz you listen to please? I find you mentioning that, is one of the best posts I have seen recently. Thanks!


I found Halloween Jazz on Lindsay Holliday youtube channel. Liked the style so bought the cd called Halloween Stomp. It was jazz and big band music.


----------



## fowldarr

After weeks of trying to find a 12’ skeleton a Home Depot 1.5 hours away showed one available online. I bought it. Will probably pick it up tomorrow night.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i've been waiting for this for a while


----------



## gcbike

my tally this year is, from Home Depot :werewolf,jack in the box,2 cat pumpkin pillows,monster trio.Costco:crimson dragon.Menards : werewolf,dragon on books,3 dragon masks.Spirit:arctic dragon,trick r treat flaming pumpkin.Party City :dead georgie


----------



## Reaper20??

gcbike said:


> my tally this year is, from Home Depot :werewolf,jack in the box,2 cat pumpkin pillows,monster trio.Costco:crimson dragon.Menards : werewolf,dragon on books,3 dragon masks.Spirit:arctic dragon,trick r treat flaming pumpkin.Party City :dead georgie


How loud is the fan on the trick r treat flaming pumpkin? Do you like it?


----------



## gcbike

Reaper20?? said:


> How loud is the fan on the trick r treat flaming pumpkin? Do you like it?


I wanted to put it in my picture window,but the fan is so loud I couldn't hear the TV over it.So will use it outside.Also noticed the adapter gets real hot .But it does look like real flames,and with the eyes glowing it is a nice prop.Made of hard plastic with silk flames.


----------



## Hearthfire

My target is stocked


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hit Home Goods near the Airport in Orlando--they didn't have much and i am thinking HG will be quite sparse this year overall. we got a gorgeous glass pumpkin-- cut carnival glass--it looks amazing lit up; the picture doesn't do it justice. the cut glass pattern will also meld nicely with the art deco theming. Also got a really adorable jack stack at Home Goods. It says it lights up but i'll be switched if i can figure out HOW. Will let my hubs try to find it when he comes home Friday.


----------



## Jersey Devil

I scored this really cool 2010 version Spirit Halloween Gemmy made crawling zombie for 20 bucks the other day . He’s in incredible mechanical condition and fully working and was only used one season and stored away since then. Clothes just need a good going over w a lint roller . He’s Really heavy duty made and got a removable head and heavy black plastic body chassis that’s indicative of the Gemmy life sized props of that era. I’m so stoked. Also got a mint condition Spirit pop up Incinerator zombie for 50 bucks.


----------



## Hearthfire

My kitty's cat scratcher arrived today


----------



## MORBIDMEDIC

Picked this up yesterday. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, gee....


----------



## joossa

Today's haul! Could not resist the knucklehead pumpkins!


----------



## Yodlei

wickedwillingwench said:


> hit Home Goods near the Airport in Orlando--they didn't have much and i am thinking HG will be quite sparse this year overall. we got a gorgeous glass pumpkin-- cut carnival glass--it looks amazing lit up; the picture doesn't do it justice. the cut glass pattern will also meld nicely with the art deco theming. Also got a really adorable jack stack at Home Goods. It says it lights up but i'll be switched if i can figure out HOW. Will let my hubs try to find it when he comes home Friday.
> View attachment 737400
> View attachment 737401


My likey that stack of 4 way better!!!! Very impressive!



MORBIDMEDIC said:


> Picked this up yesterday. The possibilities are endless.
> View attachment 737521


Bet you got some looks with that hanging out the back!!!


joossa said:


> Today's haul! Could not resist the knucklehead pumpkins!


Love the Nuckleheads & appears someone else is on a pumpkin mission this year. Thought I bought a lot!

Here's my stuff from yesterday. Haven't unloaded the bigger bunch from today yet so that will come tomorrow...

Target:



























Five Below...Going to hack this after I found the skelly is pink instead of white & on/off switch is defective. Looks blue in the picture for some reason & can see it doesn't light up in full unless you hold the switch. Appears someone pressed it too hard & didn't have batteries with it nor a try me. Was only $5. Looked like it would be LED neon but the "bones" are actually a very thin plastic shell like some of those dollar store plastic candy dishes...









From QVC...
Mr.Christmas set of 4 with timers:


----------



## scarenoob

For anybody who like Disney Donald Duck.
Windsock.








Donald Duck Halloween Windsock New Disney Windsock | eBay


You are getting a new windsock that is 20"x40" and made out of weather proof durable plastic. These are great decoration pieces for outside or in.



www.ebay.com


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Got this cute pumpkin hanger from zulily and these coffin serving bowls. 
















And since my dolls get their own Halloween display, I feel this purchase is Halloween adjacent. I bought this 75cm behemoth of a boy.


----------



## Hearthfire

I found both of these at my local thrift store!!! The Santa elf is from the 50s and the red coat is an original hunting red coat from the local and ancient Belle Meade Hunt Club! I don't have plans yet but I couldn't pass it up


----------



## Hearthfire




----------



## Illysium

Ordered these from Medieval Collectibles... around $10 each, plus shipping.

15% off with SUMMER15

Vampira Costume










Celtic Cross Tombstone


----------



## DarkSecret

joossa said:


> Today's haul! Could not resist the knucklehead pumpkins!


Love the haul, you got some nice items! Question, where did you get the doormat and the Halloween count-down sign? Thanks!


----------



## gcbike

monster trio


----------



## kristinms8

Illysium said:


> Ordered these from Medieval Collectibles... around $10 each, plus shipping.
> 
> 15% off with SUMMER15
> 
> Vampira Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celtic Cross Tombstone


Awesome prices! Have you ordered from them before?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium

kristinms8 said:


> Awesome prices! Have you ordered from them before?


No I haven't. They have some cool stuff though.


----------



## Malicious

Bats from the 99 cent store for 1.99 these are huge. The skeleton bats are 3x bigger than dollar trees and their eyes light up!


----------



## Illysium

Got the two rotten pumpkins from Home Depot. They finally stocked my store.


----------



## Meadow

I lost my mind at Michaels today. They had Halloween 50% off and then sent me 25% off my total purchase. Grabbed the fortune teller wreath, some lighted trees, and returned my rats and repurchased them saving almost half. And for the record, Michaels needs bigger carts.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Meadow said:


> I lost my mind at Michaels today. They had Halloween 50% off and then sent me 25% off my total purchase. Grabbed the fortune teller wreath, some lighted trees, and returned my rats and repurchased them saving almost half. And for the record, Michaels needs bigger carts.


lucky you!! i went to Michaels and picked up some faux flowers for the goth dining room...a couple of skulls--one has an really great dragon winding around it..a couple of vintage looking ribbon garlands and a poster frame for the print









below. All items (except the garland) go in the dining room.


----------



## joossa




----------



## Illysium

Got my Grandin Road order. Love the copper dragon scale pumpkin. It looks great unlit. Looks good lit up too, but the color temp is cooler than I was expecting. It's hard to show in the pics.


----------



## Yodlei

Bought Wed. but couldn't post due to internet issues....
Walmart:


















Big Lots....
Flame affect with different scenes on each side (also witch, spider & web, & werewolf):




































Meijer:


















Menards:


----------



## RCIAG

Finally got my pics of the new small blow molds from Michaels & Big Lots, along with some tikis we've painted recently (not for Halloween), my Wolfman head bucket from Mercari & a small JOL from Jorge De Rojas that I bought on Zulily. This isn't where they'll all end up, but that's where they are for the pic. The blue thing above them is a drawing of a fish the little girl across the street drew for us (she's 3).

For scale the Wolfman is about a foot high.










I've got this guy on order from Zulily to keep the scrunge faced JOL company:


----------



## scarenoob

Got bored of the tekky flying ghost so I decided to change it for something else.






Amazon.com: JOYIN 5 Ft Dark Hanging Grim Reaper, Faceless Ghost in Black Horror Robe for Best Halloween Hanging Decorations: Toys & Games


Amazon.com: JOYIN 5 Ft Dark Hanging Grim Reaper, Faceless Ghost in Black Horror Robe for Best Halloween Hanging Decorations: Toys & Games



www.amazon.com












5 Ft Dark Hanging Grim Reaper


Arms can be Adjusted, close put them in the front to act as he is flying to the guest or open put them on the side to act as he is floating in the air Giant 5 Ft Tall. Durable material, simply fold them to store after Halloween and use it next Halloween Item #: 10553




www.joyin.co





I took out the foam head and thick metal wire (arms and hands) to lighten the weight of the prop.






--------------------------

I also bought a used spirit unknown phantom (purple color, child size m 7-8) costume to put on my second tekky flying ghost.


----------



## Malicious

based on the many helpful reviews on here i bought the grandin road birdbath and it didnt disappoint!


----------



## Meadow

The lunacy continued today! 

At Menard’s I grabbed two of these skull light covers for my garage. And two electric fence light strings.


















Then found these at Wal-Mart and grabbed 4 sets.










And finally... took a two hour drive to find one but...


----------



## Shyra

Free pallets and some decor from dollar store with a little old red paint and work on this project with my 7 year old.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I have amassed a hoard of movies for halloween night at my best friend's place.


----------



## Shyra

HighPriestessIce said:


> I have amassed a hoard of movies for halloween night at my best friend's place.
> 
> View attachment 738016
> View attachment 738017
> View attachment 738018
> 
> View attachment 738037
> View attachment 738036


Love the Craft !


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Shyra said:


> Love the Craft !


Same! It's one of my all time favourites, my best friends have never seen it though! I have it on VHS and thought it was time to upgrade to dvd.


----------



## Illysium

Repotted a few of the plants from Target. The plastic urns don't work for me.


----------



## Illysium

Also got the Fortune Teller sign from Oriental Trading and the Jar of Souls from Party City.










Next to the Palmistry sign from Michaels for color and size comparison.


----------



## Yodlei

Shyra said:


> Free pallets and some decor from dollar store with a little old red paint and work on this project with my 7 year old.
> View attachment 737995


Very clever....looks nice!!!

CVS (week ago but forgot to post):









Yesterday....
At Home:









Walmart:









JoAnn:



























Von Maur:


----------



## Industen

Illysium said:


> Also got the Fortune Teller sign from Oriental Trading and the Jar of Souls from Party City.
> 
> View attachment 738188
> 
> 
> Next to the Palmistry sign from Michaels for color and size comparison.
> 
> View attachment 738189


Going to pick these up. Very cool


----------



## SLCGirl

gcbike said:


> monster trio
> 
> View attachment 737671





Illysium said:


> Got the two rotten pumpkins from Home Depot. They finally stocked my store.
> 
> View attachment 737716


I got me one of those guys this past weekend. I overlooked them the first time around then saw a YouTube video of them as part of a haul. I really liked them!


----------



## SLCGirl

Illysium said:


> Repotted a few of the plants from Target. The plastic urns don't work for me.
> 
> View attachment 738165


Wow! Great job!


----------



## Illysium

SLCGirl said:


> Wow! Great job!


Thank you!


----------



## somethingwicked1959

BlackSunshine07GT500 said:


> Snagged at Home Goods today.
> View attachment 736545


Awesome find, may I ask how much? They closed the home goods near me , used to be 1 of my favorite places to shop/wish/daydream about. Nice piece.🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959

HighPriestessIce said:


> It's even better stained black. I did a mock up in gimp and I love it even more. When the radio plays the speakers have a yellow glow apparently which will probably look even better.
> View attachment 736835
> 
> 
> My all time favourite songs are jeepers creepers and the headless horseman. Bing Crosby's version is my favourite. I watch Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow every year. I recently found a youtube channel that's all halloween jazz and I've been listening to Spooks by Louis Armstrong on repeat.


It does look great black. I have 1, never thought to paint it. Love it and the fact that the speakers GLOW! BONUS! 🎃


----------



## restingWITCHface

Got these from Amazon. Some pillow covers and an outdoor flag


----------



## Nox Eterna

Ordered this today 🎃


----------



## Illysium

LED flaming lantern from Kroger & green pulsing LED patio globe from Home Depot (in the crow foot bowl holder from Target last year)


----------



## Illysium

Added and painted a lot of new tombstones this year as well.


----------



## HauntedCarnival

First seen this at Spirit Of Halloween and regretting not getting it. Went to Spencer's and seen it again, had to get it!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Hit up that $5 walmart bin for more spook.











somethingwicked1959 said:


> It does look great black. I have 1, never thought to paint it. Love it and the fact that the speakers GLOW! BONUS! 🎃


Thank you. I love it black but I'm also thinking of adding dancing skeletons to the sides.


----------



## Meadow

Decided my white siding needed a little more Halloween jazz on both sides of the garage. Ordered these banners today!


----------



## Edmund K

Illysium said:


> Added and painted a lot of new tombstones this year as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 738439


Could you please share where you found these? Many thanks, I'm *sick* of all the R.I.P. epitaphs on my stones!


----------



## Illysium

Edmund K said:


> Could you please share where you found these? Many thanks, I'm *sick* of all the R.I.P. epitaphs on my stones!


Party City mainly: Tombstones
Medieval Collectibles: Plastic Celtic Cross
Oriental Trading: Thick Celtic Crosses
The Angel came from Spirit but she's sold out online.

With the thinner ones (Dead will Rise, Eternal Slumber & Mossy Cross) I just buy two and glue them back to back.

The RIP with the gargoyle came from Party City, but it's a thin weird design that will have to be reinforced.


----------



## Edmund K

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Illysium

Added some color to the skull from Joann.


----------



## Meadow

Went against my better judgment cause it’s glittery but grabbed a swag from Michael’s for the front door.


----------



## Meadow

Got my banners! Very pleased for the small investment.










And since Walgreens is doing buy One get one half on Halloween grabbed these two guys:


----------



## DQ13

Sidnami said:


> This last week, I got a few new decorations and was very proud of them. My newest finds include:
> 
> Dead Eye Drake from Craigslist
> YouTube- Dead eye Drake the animatronic pirate SOLD
> 
> A three dancing skeleton light set from Craigslist
> 
> Animated metal light up penguin from a garage sale (which I can put a white sheet on and make a moving, glowing ghost out of)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally..... Pumpkin seeds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you just find?


----------



## DQ13

Meadow said:


> Got my banners! Very pleased for the small investment.
> 
> View attachment 738884
> 
> 
> And since Walgreens is doing buy One get one half on Halloween grabbed these two guys:
> 
> View attachment 738885


Picked him up from Spirit Halloween. He will be used in my first garage scene this year. Added the extra blood as it was lacking....


----------



## MT_Grave

I found this motion activated skull/ skeleton online - hope it works as advertised. My plan is to take the skull off with the electronics and transplant them to the skeleton I have driving my horse drawn hearse to act as a greeter to my graveyard.


----------



## Yodlei

Forgot something last week:
Walmart:









Walgreens yesterday:




































Spirit Sat:


















American Sale (finally after 5th try):









Menards Sat:
(Another of same mask I already bought after finding the Peep 'N Peepers work well inside them for a new prop & added the one below it as well):
















Also bought 7 pieces of Teton fence & posts for my cemetery. Need to find some more & they are getting sparse.


----------



## Illysium

Yodlei said:


> Forgot something last week:
> 
> 
> Walgreens yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 739009


Love that mask! It would look great hidden in a bush.


----------



## Yodlei

That is another possibility. They are endless. I'm going to play around.


----------



## PumpkinsKiss

I bought my first inflatable at Goodwill today! I don't usually go for them, as I feel sometimes they can look rather cheesey. However, he worked almost perfect in store (one small tear in the seam of the eye that I fixed) and I've already added him to my display. Decided to do a "cutesy" theme this year with everything going on, people could use a little cheer. Will make a post tomorrow when the light is better, and hopefully it'll stop raining. I wish I would've had some extra cash and a way to test the other one (2002 Gemmy Ghost Trio With pumpkin 8ft).They wanted $7.99 for it and I was unable to test it as it was sealed pretty tight. Hope it finds a good home. 😩😩


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Awesome find, may I ask how much? They closed the home goods near me , used to be 1 of my favorite places to shop/wish/daydream about. Nice piece.🎃


I want to say $149 to $169.


----------



## Industen

PumpkinsKiss said:


> View attachment 739035
> 
> I bought my first inflatable at Goodwill today! I don't usually go for them, as I feel sometimes they can look rather cheesey. However, he worked almost perfect in store (one small tear in the seam of the eye that I fixed) and I've already added him to my display. Decided to do a "cutesy" theme this year with everything going on, people could use a little cheer. Will make a post tomorrow when the light is better, and hopefully it'll stop raining. I wish I would've had some extra cash and a way to test the other one (2002 Gemmy Ghost Trio With pumpkin 8ft).They wanted $7.99 for it and I was unable to test it as it was sealed pretty tight. Hope it finds a good home. 😩😩


You would be surprised on the resale of inflatables. I had 2 for years but sold them because it didn't fit my theme. Got more then I paid for them.


----------



## PumpkinsKiss

Industen said:


> You would be surprised on the resale of inflatables. I had 2 for years but sold them because it didn't fit my theme. Got more then I paid for them.


I really regret leaving it now after seeing how much the old Gemmys are going for online.


----------



## DearOLDDad

For those in need of lighting, I picked up a few of these on Amazon. I usually wait for WalMart to clear the plastic body ones after the holidays, but these were less than $5 each and are well made out of metal. Work perfectly with my programmable LED bulbs, so now I can select whatever colors I want for multi-holiday use.


----------



## Meadow

More vinyl siding clips were required for hanging the bats. I buy these if anyone is interested:






Amazon.com: VZ Hang 7 Pack Vinyl Siding Hook - Inconspicuous Design: Home Improvement


Buy VZ Hang 7 Pack Vinyl Siding Hook - Inconspicuous Design: Home Storage Hooks - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





And yes, Amazon does have cheaper ones but I’ve been successful hanging metal signs with these at Christmas with no issues. Wreaths too. Definitely a great solution that doesn’t damage siding.


----------



## SLCGirl

Meadow said:


> Got my banners! Very pleased for the small investment.
> 
> View attachment 738884
> 
> 
> And since Walgreens is doing buy One get one half on Halloween grabbed these two guys:
> 
> View attachment 738885


Ohhh! I will have to take advantage of that!


----------



## queenswake

This cauldron from World Market for $15! It was $30. These are high-quality, heavy, ceramic cauldrons with a great finish.









Witchfts Brew Ceramic Cauldron Wine Chiller


It's not Halloween without witches' brew! Whether you're chilling wine or in need of a frightful decoration, this cauldron has you covered.




www.worldmarket.com


----------



## scarenoob

TOUCH OF ECO LITEUP125 OUTDOOR SOLAR LED STRING LIGHTS









Solar 125 LED Halloween String Lights (1, 2, or 4-Pack)


Color: Orange




www.groupon.com












LITEUP125 STRING LIGHTS | Touch Of ECO


Product Details:	125 Solar ECO-SMT High Intensity LEDs	Includes Both A Mounting Clip And Ground Stake So Your Solar Panel Can Go Anywhere	High Efficiency Solar Panel With Three Lighting Modes (Steady, Flashing, Off)	68 feet of solar LEDs including a 12 foot lead length from the solar panel...




www.touchofeco.com









Amazon.com : Solar String Lights 125 LED 's, 68 Feet, Halloween, Weather Resistant, Two Lighting Modes, Two Mounting Options, Perfect for Holiday Decor or Party Indoor Outdoor Lights - Purple & Orange : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : Solar String Lights 125 LED 's, 68 Feet, Halloween, Weather Resistant, Two Lighting Modes, Two Mounting Options, Perfect for Holiday Decor or Party Indoor Outdoor Lights - Purple & Orange : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com





Reviews aren't great but I felt they are fine due to the size of the solar panel.
Thought I would use them for unused tomato cages or on far away bushes.


----------



## Shyra

This weekend I found this baby doll wooden bed rocker at the thrift store ... hoping to use it in my creepy doll/toy room (garage haunt) this year.


----------



## Pablo0714

I got these last weekend


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Grandin Road has some items on markdown... I just purchased Lifesize Chilling Chantal for $69 and Hanging Witch Ghost for $39


----------



## MORBIDMEDIC

So bummed. Found a yard sale in Carver Massachusetts today on Facebook market place. It was all Halloween items with some impressive props. Unfortunately I am stuck at work and couldn't go and missed out on some great items. Hope someone from this forum was able to get some of the items.


----------



## Meadow

Cause sometimes you need a wolf skull and Meijer is your friend!


----------



## Fancyspooky

Got the Towering Reaper and Beloved Tombstone from Grandin Road.


----------



## Shyra

Free antique glass bottles! Turn into potion bottles.


----------



## HauntedCarnival

Shyra said:


> View attachment 739657
> View attachment 739658
> 
> Free antique glass bottles! Turn into potion bottles.


This is awesome! Would you be willing to share the process of doing this and what materials you used?


----------



## scarenoob

Was going to get this:





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com




But then I don't want mouse/mice coming in so I got this instead:





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





Witches Brew Scent


----------



## Shyra

HauntedCarnival said:


> This is awesome! Would you be willing to share the process of doing this and what materials you used?


I was lucky to find the glass bottles free on Craigslist. Using some leftover paint.
I used black chalk spray paint , burgundy spray paint, gold spray paint. I also accidentally bought red nail polish at the dollar store. I bought snakes 🐍 from the dollar store (the also had centipedes) and I bought eye balls from there.
After putting on the base paint I hot glued the snakes then sprayed it another color— use newspaper to dab and rub the paint off a bit.

Spray paint is much better then acrylic paint.
I hoping to add some labels to some next weekend.

Thank you!


----------



## Meadow

Got my mouse pumpkin. Super cute. Loved the muted tone on it.


----------



## Shyra

Found these 2 twin headboards on Craigslist for FREE — hoping to make an entrance and exit sign for our small haunt.

debating between drilling holes and doing lights for letters or painting on the words with a spot light.


----------



## Tyrant

Made some rounds over the weekend and wound up with a haul. 










Stuff from HomeGoods, JoAnne Fabrics, Dollar Tree, At Home, Michael's, October 31st (online store but my order arrived the same day so it counts) and The Spirit. The dishtowel under the bat is an older Target purchase from last month that I only used to show off the bat better. 










And this big guy. I saw him at Marshalls a few days earlier and passed him up but I couldn't get him off my mind so I went back and bought him. I took the fact that he was still there (despite being the only one) as a sign that he was meant for me. The skull platter behind him from At Home that I use as a spoon rest is getting an unintentional cameo as well.


----------



## Labfreak7

Bought another George Washington costume at the thrift store, so naturally I had to buy another skeleton. Got one at 25% off because the hip was broken. Fixed it with a screw, and voila!


----------



## Meadow

@Tyrant the ghost is adorable! Glad he was still there when you went back for him!


----------



## FL Haunter 71

Just ordered this clown archway for my haunted carnival theme. Its gonna fit right in front of my entryway into my home.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Tyrant said:


> Made some rounds over the weekend and wound up with a haul.
> 
> View attachment 739715
> 
> 
> Stuff from HomeGoods, JoAnne Fabrics, Dollar Tree, At Home, Michael's, October 31st (online store but my order arrived the same day so it counts) and The Spirit. The dishtowel under the bat is an older Target purchase from last month that I only used to show off the bat better.
> 
> View attachment 739716
> 
> 
> And this big guy. I saw him at Marshalls a few days earlier and passed him up but I couldn't get him off my mind so I went back and bought him. I took the fact that he was still there (despite being the only one) as a sign that he was meant for me. The skull platter behind him from At Home that I use as a spoon rest is getting an unintentional cameo as well.


Are those tissues? Where did you get them?
Ahh, never mind they look too small. I really was excited over the idea of Halloween tissues though!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

350 full size candy bars---that's in addition to 6+ bags of miniatures (those things aren't even worth opening, they're so tiny)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last night I ordered a large vintage movie poster through Walmart and was so happy to see it has shipped today. Ordered a few personalized movie night signs from OT, hope those get printed and shipped soon. This was a last minute idea for decorating this year and trying to pull together with weeks now to go.

Plan to chain off the driveway (right now plan is to just decorate house and not hand out candy - no idea if kids here will ToT this year) and the “sorry we’re closed” sign (white plastic with red lettering, cheap sign) I want to hang on found and ordered today from Amazon. Prime member so know that will arrive soon. Tried to buy from Home Depot, Walmart, Target, Staples and no luck. HD said none within 100 miles! Must be covid.

update: hey, Oriental Trading personalized movie signs have shipped. Surprised so soon.


----------



## scarenoob

Got my Handy Stitch Handheld Sewing Machine today. A lot of bad reviews but it works pretty good for a guy who have never done any sewing.

Bought it off eBay for under $12.






Amazon.com: As Seen On Tv Handy Stitch Handheld Sewing Machine


Shop As Seen On TV at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Shyra

wickedwillingwench said:


> 350 full size candy bars---that's in addition to 6+ bags of miniatures (those things aren't even worth opening, they're so tiny)


Wholly sugar that’s a lot of full size candy bars.

Nice!


----------



## Meadow

Halloween mantle scarf came in today and I’m thrilled. I need to steam it but super cute.


----------



## Illysium

Picked up some dog toys over the last few weeks. They both love the Thrills & Chills cookies from PetSmart, made in Canada.


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> Halloween mantle scarf came in today and I’m thrilled. I need to steam it but super cute.
> 
> View attachment 740126


Love that mouse pumpkin! It goes great with the cats.


----------



## Meadow

Illysium said:


> Love that mouse pumpkin! It goes great with the cats.


That’s why I had to have it!! Thanks!


----------



## Meadow

Illysium said:


> Picked up some dog toys over the last few weeks. They both love the Thrills & Chills cookies from PetSmart, made in Canada.
> 
> View attachment 740127


That orange furry guy in the back left made here today too! Awesome pile of spooky goodies! And in true Goldie fashion we already have started skinning it!


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> That orange furry guy in the back left made here today too! Awesome pile of spooky goodies! And in true Goldie fashion we already have started skinning it!
> 
> View attachment 740130


Thanks! My JRT does the same thing.


----------



## rpick89

Found a couple metal solvent containers in the dumpster at work today. Should be able to use them for something! Lab scene or hazardous waste containers. Even thought I don’t have either of those setups right now lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shyra

Bought off Craigslist— Shelf for my creepy doll room- hope to add my dolls and potion bottles


----------



## RCIAG

Zulily will be the death of our bank account. Some of this stuff I have, some is on its way. I have the scowling gourd bucket, the green gourd bucket, the Carruth statue of ToTers & the pumpkin canvas.


----------



## kristinms8

RCIAG said:


> Zulily will be the death of our bank account. Some of this stuff I have, some is on its way. I have the scowling gourd bucket, the green gourd bucket, the Carruth statue of ToTers & the pumpkin canvas.
> 
> View attachment 740239
> View attachment 740240
> View attachment 740241
> View attachment 740242
> View attachment 740243
> View attachment 740244
> View attachment 740245
> View attachment 740246
> View attachment 740247
> View attachment 740248


Awesome statue!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow

Fairly certain @RCIAG keeps Zulily in business! Nice finds!

To my Midwestern haunters making candy bags, today is the last day for the 50% off up to five bags mobile coupon at Schnucks! Grabbed the chocolate bags for $6 and the sour candy bags for $3. Good deal! Time to start the goodie bag production line!


----------



## RCIAG

I love that statue because it's fairly small, about 6" high but there's so much detail in his stuff.


Meadow said:


> Fairly certain @RCIAG keeps Zulily in business! Nice finds!


Yep, that's about right. I also just ordered some Mrs. Prindables apples from them too!!  

I love that statue because it's fairly small, about 6" high but there's so much detail in his stuff. There are tiny pieces of candy on the front but what you can't really see from the pic is that there's also tiny candy in the bags the ToTers are carrying. All of Carruth Studios stuff is like that, little details you don't or can't see until you see it in person. We have a couple things from them, one is Leap Frog & you can't see in the pic that there's all sorts of little lady bugs, snails & even smaller frogs all over it.

That particular ToTer sculpture was from 2006 & $26 from Zulily but it's $42 on the Carruth site (& that's not even with shipping).



Meadow said:


> Schnucks!


I don't know what kind of store this is but I LOVE the name!!


----------



## Meadow

@RCIAG Schnuck’s is a Midwestern grocery store chain based out of St. Louis. And yes, we might endearingly changed out the “n” for an “m” from time to time!!! 🤪

For what it’s worth, I love how much vintage stuff you find. It’s all great so thanks for sharing!


----------



## scarenoob

scarenoob said:


> Decided to paint few years old boring looking tombstones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Pack 2oz Assorted Blacklight Reactive Fluorescent Acrylic Paint
> 
> 
> The colors are highly fluorescent in normal lighting and really pop out under blacklighted conditions! Specially formulated for directglow.com, these paints will add bright and vibrant colors to your special project.
> 
> 
> 
> www.directglow.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually bought it on eBay: direct_glow


Got a lot of paints left. So I decided to re-paint the skeleton.



















scarenoob said:


> Got bored of the tekky flying ghost so I decided to change it for something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: JOYIN 5 Ft Dark Hanging Grim Reaper, Faceless Ghost in Black Horror Robe for Best Halloween Hanging Decorations: Toys & Games
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: JOYIN 5 Ft Dark Hanging Grim Reaper, Faceless Ghost in Black Horror Robe for Best Halloween Hanging Decorations: Toys & Games
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Ft Dark Hanging Grim Reaper
> 
> 
> Arms can be Adjusted, close put them in the front to act as he is flying to the guest or open put them on the side to act as he is floating in the air Giant 5 Ft Tall. Durable material, simply fold them to store after Halloween and use it next Halloween Item #: 10553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.joyin.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took out the foam head and thick metal wire (arms and hands) to lighten the weight of the prop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> I also bought a used spirit unknown phantom (purple color, child size m 7-8) costume to put on my second tekky flying ghost.
























--------------------------









My orders from Amazon arrived today.

200 PCS (2 Designs per 100) Halloween Cookie Bags. I'm planning to put candies in them.








Amazon.com: 200 PCS Halloween 2 Types Of Ghost Cookie Bags: Home & Kitchen


Shop "N/A" at the Amazon Bakeware store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com




Ground stakes for blacklights.





Amazon.com : DEMASLED - 10W-20W Ground Stake for Flood Lights - Color Black - Accessory for Floodlight in The Garden (1, 2, 5 and 10 Units) (1 Unit) : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : DEMASLED - 10W-20W Ground Stake for Flood Lights - Color Black - Accessory for Floodlight in The Garden (1, 2, 5 and 10 Units) (1 Unit) : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com




2x 10W Blacklights - I'm surprised how small they are.





Amazon.com: LED Black Light,GLW 10W Purple Color Outdoor Flood Light,IP65 Waterproof with Plug for Dance Party,Fishing,DJ Night Clubs and More[2 Pack]: Home Improvement


Buy LED Black Light, GLW 10W Purple Color Outdoor Flood Light, IP65 Waterproof with Plug for Dance Party, Fishing, DJ Night Clubs and More[2 Pack]: Home & Kitchen - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## scarenoob

__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com












CaptainCobwebStore - Etsy


Shop The Spider Web Shop by CaptainCobwebStore. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher.




www.etsy.com





2x 10 FT Reuseable Spider Web








I don't have to cut holes.









I'm thinking about dyeing (neon) them.


Will put them on


----------



## Restless Acres

Got this guy at party store today. New old stock. Tag said 2010. I would guess Forum Novelties but not sure. I am calling it a Homunculus.￼


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw that Hobby Lobby had these sets of 15 LED white light strands for crafting that were battery operated. Was contemplating what kind of lights I had to use to illuminate my movie theater signs from Oriental Trading. Spotted these on the website that have 2 settings - always on or Twinkle — every other bulb is on or off and it rotates on/off every few seconds (“flashes” on or off maybe a better description of twinkle).

This twinkle function is not easily found on little light strands. These were not in the Christmas lighting but in the glass crafting part of the store. I have 3 signs and they had 3 packages left. Was going to buy just one to try out but didn’t want to press my luck coming back. They are orderable on their website.  I think the animated lighting pattern will get them noticed for sure.










There are 45 “light bulbs” on OT’s sign; and if you start placing the LED bulbs beginning with the 2nd “bulb” on the sign and every third on from there, you will evenly space out the 15 light strand bulbs on the signage. OT’s movie sign is customizable and mine shipped out very quickly.









Packaging looks to be updated from website image above.


----------



## Keltset

scarenoob said:


>


Hey, love that Flying Ghost Pirate guy you have in your hand in this picture. Where did you get it from? My son is obsessed with these flying ghosts so we always put a few up for him, but we dont have any pirate (our theme) ones yet...

-K


----------



## scarenoob

The pirate version came out back in 2018 and was available only at Cracker Barrel.






Animated Flying Ghost - Cracker Barrel


Find product details, reviews, and more for our Animated Flying Ghost at shop.crackerbarrel.com. Free shipping over 75




shop.crackerbarrel.com













Scary Flying Monsters


The "Scary Flying Monsters" are a series of animated Halloween decorations made by Tekky Toys. Each monster is suspended by a 25ft cable that is meant to be tied between two objects to create a sort of zip line. The cable has two stoppers at each end that can be adjusted as desired. When...




animatronic.fandom.com





Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keltset

scarenoob said:


> The pirate version came out back in 2018 and was available only at Cracker Barrel.


Aww bummer, thanks for the info 

-K


----------



## scarenoob

Keltset said:


> Aww bummer, thanks for the info
> 
> -K


Check this out





Get Cool Stuff - Product Details


Get Cool Stuff is the place to shop for your unique and scary animated Halloween Décor like the Jumping Spider. Where you can find DC adapters, step pads, animated props to decorate your outdoor graveyard for the home haunter.



getcoolstuff.com


----------



## Keltset

scarenoob said:


> Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get Cool Stuff - Product Details
> 
> 
> Get Cool Stuff is the place to shop for your unique and scary animated Halloween Décor like the Jumping Spider. Where you can find DC adapters, step pads, animated props to decorate your outdoor graveyard for the home haunter.
> 
> 
> 
> getcoolstuff.com



Thanks!! You rock, my son will greatly appreciate this!

-K


----------



## Meadow

Just a quick post for anyone hopping on the alien theme this year! While at my Walgreens today I saw this guy and when you press his button he makes alien noises. Price was $24.99. I didn’t grab him but also hadn’t seen him in other stores.


----------



## Detour

scarenoob said:


> --------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My orders from Amazon arrived today.
> 
> 200 PCS (2 Designs per 100) Halloween Cookie Bags. I'm planning to put candies in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: 200 PCS Halloween 2 Types Of Ghost Cookie Bags: Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> Shop "N/A" at the Amazon Bakeware store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground stakes for blacklights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : DEMASLED - 10W-20W Ground Stake for Flood Lights - Color Black - Accessory for Floodlight in The Garden (1, 2, 5 and 10 Units) (1 Unit) : Garden & Outdoor
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : DEMASLED - 10W-20W Ground Stake for Flood Lights - Color Black - Accessory for Floodlight in The Garden (1, 2, 5 and 10 Units) (1 Unit) : Garden & Outdoor
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x 10W Blacklights - I'm surprised how small they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: LED Black Light,GLW 10W Purple Color Outdoor Flood Light,IP65 Waterproof with Plug for Dance Party,Fishing,DJ Night Clubs and More[2 Pack]: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Buy LED Black Light, GLW 10W Purple Color Outdoor Flood Light, IP65 Waterproof with Plug for Dance Party, Fishing, DJ Night Clubs and More[2 Pack]: Home & Kitchen - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com



How do you like those black lights? I've been thinking of adding a few to our spider web area of the yard to highlight the web. First ones I tried were 50W and ran way too hot to leave outdoors on the grass where we have flammable fallen leaves. Wondering if these would be bright enough.


----------



## ghostokc

joossa said:


> Thank you for the advice. Put her together and she is fantastic. So tall and her spoken lines are hilarious and fun.
> Planning to keep her indoors.



Where did you find this at?


----------



## scarenoob

Detour said:


> How do you like those black lights? I've been thinking of adding a few to our spider web area of the yard to highlight the web. First ones I tried were 50W and ran way too hot to leave outdoors on the grass where we have flammable fallen leaves. Wondering if these would be bright enough.


I have been using a similar (larger housing) 10w blacklight to light up my 18' spider web and it works well.

It seem a guy think 3-6w is plenty enough to light up a spider web. SpiderWebMan.NET


----------



## Illysium

Orange Smoky Water Globe, I love it.


----------



## Hearthfire

I couldn't help but buy him for $4
I don't know what to do with the red coat but it's legit with brass buttons engraved with Belle Meade Hunt Club


----------



## Detour

scarenoob said:


> I have been using a similar (larger housing) 10w blacklight to light up my 18' spider web and it works well.
> 
> It seem a guy think 3-6w is plenty enough to light up a spider web. SpiderWebMan.NET


Thanks - 4 pack of the 10w black lights and 10 pack of stakes on order.... I'll plan to wash the web in blue light and accent the hanging human cocoon in a colored spot.

....because I needed more things to buy and upgrade/change. lol.


----------



## scarenoob

Trick or Treating is allowed but not door to door like usual. Thinking of setting up a table but need to have lights.





Amazon.com: WimiSom Vintage Plug in Hanging Light Kit, E26 Mini Pendant Light, Vintage Hanging Light Cord, Plug-in Pendant Light Cord, Pendant Light Cord Outdoor, Weatherproof Outdoor Patio Lights for Courtyard.: Home Improvement


Buy WimiSom Vintage Plug in Hanging Light Kit, E26 Mini Pendant Light, Vintage Hanging Light Cord, Plug-in Pendant Light Cord, Pendant Light Cord Outdoor, Weatherproof Outdoor Patio Lights for Courtyard.: Pendant Lights - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com






https://www.amazon.com/DiCUNO-Splitter-Standard-Extender-Resistant/dp/B07GZ9F4XG/




https://www.amazon.com/DiCUNO-Extender-Standard-Adapter-Extension/dp/B07K41LFLK/











Bought it on Mercari.









Still have 3 more bags to fills but will wait.


----------



## Meadow

After probably four years of wanting it, I finally decided to grab it. Really hope it’s everything I expect but totally got myself some wolfy love from GR. 
💗🐺💕









Werewolf Shawl | Grandin Road


Looking fierce! Wrap our Werewolf Shawl around your shoulders for an instant costume. Detailed with four paws, a plush tail, and a realistic, molded face with an intense emerald green stare. Satin-lined for comfort and featuring an adjustable closure. No werewolves were harmed in the making of...




www.grandinroad.com


----------



## Meadow

@Hearthfire that jacket totally lends to a ringmaster, clown, waiter or even a bell hop. Lots you can do with that item! Great find!


----------



## Hearthfire

Meadow said:


> After probably four years of wanting it, I finally decided to grab it. Really hope it’s everything I expect but totally got myself some wolfy love from GR.
> 💗🐺💕
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werewolf Shawl | Grandin Road
> 
> 
> Looking fierce! Wrap our Werewolf Shawl around your shoulders for an instant costume. Detailed with four paws, a plush tail, and a realistic, molded face with an intense emerald green stare. Satin-lined for comfort and featuring an adjustable closure. No werewolves were harmed in the making of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grandinroad.com


Girl!!!! I bought that werewolf last year when It went on sale!! Since it's a full Blue Moon this year, I thought I'd go as Red Riding Hood with the wolf wrapped around me like I slaughtered him and put him on!! 
And as for the Red coat I found at the thrift store....evidently it is a real treasure. They are all hand sewn and handed down. I found a paper hand written price tag in the pocket for $1958.00!!!


----------



## Labfreak7

Ordered these. I’m hoping to put Chantal in the graveyard. Anyone have them? How are they? First time ordering from GR.


----------



## Meadow

Labfreak7 said:


> Ordered these. I’m hoping to put Chantal in the graveyard. Anyone have them? How are they? First time ordering from GR.


I have Victoria and she’s beautiful! Hope you like her!


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> Girl!!!! I bought that werewolf last year when It went on sale!! Since it's a full Blue Moon this year, I thought I'd go as Red Riding Hood with the wolf wrapped around me like I slaughtered him and put him on!!


This is an excellent idea! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## Illysium

Finished treat bags today.


----------



## Labfreak7

Got the first half of my GR order today. Happy until I tried attaching the poles. They won’t screw together! Ugh. Had to connect the poles using a fitting that is bigger. Made for a wobbly connection. So Chantal leans back. Anyone else have problems with her?


----------



## 01GTB

I found this clapped out bench on the side of the road and decided to repurpose it


----------



## kristinms8

01GTB said:


> I found this clapped out bench on the side of the road and decided to repurpose it
> 
> 
> View attachment 741210


Great find! [emoji1417]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

Picked up a “Pumpkin Expressions” guy at Home Goods today! Saw two different styles yesterday and went back to only find one. Should have gotten them both yesterday but thankful this guy was still there [emoji316]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HauntedCarnival

Found this fireplace wax burner at Walmart today. Not exactly Halloween but it gives off a very cozy dark October vibe. Gives off a very pretty orange/red glow. It makes a noise that mimics one of those electric fireplaces. It also has a "smoke" effect that makes it look like it's burning firewood. I'm obsessed with it if you can't already tell lol.


----------



## Labfreak7

Here is the second GR shipment. I like Chantal, but she came with some issues. This one was much better, but sloppy paint app on the fingernails.
All in all, still two nice additions for under $100 each.


----------



## Meadow

Labfreak7 said:


> View attachment 741355
> Here is the second GR shipment. I like Chantal, but she came with some issues. This one was much better, but sloppy paint app on the fingernails.
> All in all, still two nice additions for under $100 each.


They’ve definitely updated Victoria’s face and it’s an improvement for sure!


----------



## Labfreak7

Here are more things I don’t need, but wanted for the driveway.
Going with a circus feel backdrop for the farm stand. Gonna have toots and Hugz the Clown there to greet the kids.


----------



## Meadow

Lights! After watching all my fire and ice lights die after once season, got some replacements today. It should not make me so happy to be able to change the colors on my phone but it DOES! Small victories.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07W6SHBV5?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## Illysium

Sign from Joann, Pyramid from Ebro's, and Lantern from Kroger/ City Market


----------



## Illysium

Got the spider legs from Plow and Hearth.


----------



## Meadow

So just sharing a picture of the werewolf wrap from GR since he was delivered today. His claws are seriously killing me! The fur is darker than the picture and I swear without the tail it’s a bear wrap!


----------



## Ditsterz

Finally got my Halloween & Creepshow stuff from TOTS.


----------



## Restless Acres

scarenoob said:


> I have been using a similar (larger housing) 10w blacklight to light up my 18' spider web and it works well.
> 
> It seem a guy think 3-6w is plenty enough to light up a spider web. SpiderWebMan.NET


Spider man web sells the real deal. I recommend him unreservedly.


----------



## Edmund K

Meadow said:


> Lights! After watching all my fire and ice lights die after once season, got some replacements today. It should not make me so happy to be able to change the colors on my phone but it DOES! Small victories.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07W6SHBV5?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


Nice new lights! I don't know what I'm going to do when I have to replace mine, as I need the wavy "underwater" look of those fire n ice spinning lights!


----------



## Hearthfire

@Meadow I think your werewolve's eyes look better than mine. When I dig it out I'll post a pic! I did get it much cheaper when they had their best sale and free shipping so maybe they sent me a dud. Lol And it took me forever to figure out how it is supposed to wrap!


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> @Meadow I think your werewolve's eyes look better than mine. When I dig it out I'll post a pic! I did get it much cheaper when they had their best sale and free shipping so maybe they sent me a dud. Lol And it took me forever to figure out how it is supposed to wrap!


Yes please do! I’m kinda surprised GR changed him and didn’t update the picture. I like him but he wasn’t exactly what I expected.


----------



## scarenoob

Motion Sensor 12W LED (equivalent to 60W) Cool White Bulbs.









🥇12W E27 Radar Motion Sensor LED Night Bulb, Cool White 2 Pack + 2 Free | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 🥇12W E27 Radar Motion Sensor LED Night Bulb, Cool White 2 Pack + 2 Free at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





For lighting on the trick or treat table outside. I don't want to have the house lights ON at night as they would ruin the decorations display.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Meadow said:


> So just sharing a picture of the werewolf wrap from GR since he was delivered today. His claws are seriously killing me! The fur is darker than the picture and I swear without the tail it’s a bear wrap!
> 
> View attachment 741410


They eyes on yours is different than mine. mine doesn't have any "whites" , where yours shows white, mine is black and the pupil is green. the fur color however is the same. Lots of reviews going back a couple years talking about how the color isn't close to what is shown in the description.


----------



## Restless Acres

I picked up the Brain Monster today. Only my fourth Gemmy life-size, but perhaps the animatronic I have most desired. Drove to the NH border of Maine to get him from a very nice guy. He has several issues, but the sound and board appear 100%, I can fix the rest.

Got Hungry Harold and Crated Mummy Thursday and Friday. Christ I don't know where all this goes after the season. Larger storage unit here I come! What I don't need is to start needing to collect Gemmy lifesizes. Though it is nice to not have to assemble.


----------



## Restless Acres

Restless Acres said:


> View attachment 741667
> View attachment 741668
> View attachment 741669
> I picked up the Brain Monster today. Only my fourth Gemmy life-size, but perhaps the animatronic I have most desired. Drove to the NH border of Maine to get him from a very nice guy. He has several issues, but the sound and board appear 100%, I can fix the rest.
> 
> Got Hungry Harold and Crated Mummy Thursday and Friday. Christ I don't know where all this goes after the season. Larger storage unit here I come! What I don't need is to start needing to collect Gemmy lifesizes. Though it is nice to not have to assemble.


I just realized, if you look at the Brain Monster picture, you can see an almost identical head sculpt on an animatronic candy bowl (though the Gemmy Crawling Brain is sitting on top of it). Brain Monster is actually the fourth prop with this head sculpt I own; I have two of the 14" Spirit Ball Brain Monsters. I bought one online that came with only one eye lit. I bought one for $25 locally that fully worked. Of course I then learned how to repair props and now I have two fully functional ones.


----------



## MT_Grave

Went through my stuff and my gravedigger's (yeah - the guy I use as an avatar) lantern had died...made a quick run to Harbor Freight and got this solar one - done and done!


----------



## Labfreak7

Went to two Spirit stores and was surprised that they let me buy display stuff before the 1st. Got the funhouse display, and the clown with the spinning eyes. Didn’t test to see if it works, but for $42 all in, I think it’s pretty good.
Any ideas on how to attach the clown fascade to the cardboard pillars?


----------



## Labfreak7

Picked up this guy for $27 at another HD. All the Christmas stuff is up. The Halloween remnants were nearby. He looked lonely, so he’s coming home with me.😁


----------



## Rumsfield

Was in the local gun store today and saw these paper targets. They would make a great inside window cover or (?)
For only a dollar each the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Labfreak7

It’s an addiction. Someone take my credit card please!


----------



## Hearthfire

@Meadow and @disembodiedvoice here's my werewolf. I bought 2 and they both have the green eyes








I also bought this from Christmas Tree Store


----------



## disembodiedvoice

@Hearthfire, yep thats what mine looks like too. Green eyes, no whites.


----------



## Meadow

@Hearthfire thanks so much for sharing! Definitely a different look for sure on the werewolf wrap. I really prefer the color on yours as mine is much darker. Still love him though. I wanted very much to wear him but I plan to be sitting next to a fire pit and don’t want him all wood smoked. Planning to wear the werewolf jacket I got at Spirit as I’m less concerned about ruining it.


----------



## Spooktacularbre

Hearthfire said:


> @Meadow and @disembodiedvoice here's my werewolf. I bought 2 and they both have the green eyes
> View attachment 742106
> 
> I also bought this from Christmas Tree Store
> View attachment 742107


I love it!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just took advantage of AtmosFX's sale on individual halloween titles ( Thru 11/1 noon - AtmosFX indiv halloween vids 25% off ) and picked up the Grave Digger one and the Ominous Oculi. Both I saw members here use in their haunts and really liked how they looked. The Grave Digger was I think projected on someone's garage door or fence maybe and the Ominious Oculi was projected in the hollow of a tree trunk--very nicely done. Anyway 25% off, so unexpected halloween purchase. Lots of good titles including some new ones. Keep clicking on Load More + for additional titles.


----------



## Restless Acres

Just bought four of the giant flame lights from a Spirit Halloween store display. Was surprised they still had them on the second. Was just gonna buy two but the manager, without me asking, called the Regional Manager to ask him if he could give me 50% off. So I got all four for $100. I am no expert, but these seem professional grade. Very happy.


----------



## theric85

Went to Spirit...they were closed..shucks!


----------



## Meadow

Got some last minute goodies at Target. Already planning 2021!


----------



## Labfreak7

Restless Acres said:


> Just bought four of the giant flame lights from a Spirit Halloween store display. Was surprised they still had them on the second. Was just gonna buy two but the manager, without me asking, called the Regional Manager to ask him if he could give me 50% off. So I got all four for $100. I am no expert, but these seem professional grade. Very happy.
> View attachment 742472


I paid $57 for one, and the cardboard riser. It is awesome!


----------



## xredge

Friday joined the Distortions group and bought the Zombie from my local shop , was supposed to be picking something else up and he offered me a deal couldn't pass up, cost me more as didn't figure could afford it. Along with that got a bunch of smaller stuff like the shoulder buddies and some other odds and ends and a 7 foot ghost. None of it went out for Halloween little stuff was supposed to, now have to figure out how to explain the 6Plus foot zombie when its seen. Thought about just setting him up in my basement office


----------



## kristinms8

xredge said:


> Friday joined the Distortions group and bought the Zombie from my local shop , was supposed to be picking something else up and he offered me a deal couldn't pass up, cost me more as didn't figure could afford it. Along with that got a bunch of smaller stuff like the shoulder buddies and some other odds and ends and a 7 foot ghost. None of it went out for Halloween little stuff was supposed to, now have to figure out how to explain the 6Plus foot zombie when its seen. Thought about just setting him up in my basement office


Please post pics if possible. Would love to see him [emoji3446] 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xredge

He is still in the box right now and not sure when getting him out as need to do some remodeling and cleaning of the office. It's sort of narrow with all the stuff in it and my home gym takes a lot of room up. Keep thinking about getting rid of it as its one of those cable weight driven mega systems. If you google Zombie legend display that is him, I have to change his outfit as it is just like in the pic, I do medieval types of themes, told him one of next years purchases. Actually surprised the deal I got on him and that was before knowing actual price and he doesn't have the markup capability on Distortion stuff as small store, especially since he is thinking of opening up a haunted house next year and has been collecting and told me if I didn't buy it, it was going there.


----------



## kristinms8

xredge said:


> He is still in the box right now and not sure when getting him out as need to do some remodeling and cleaning of the office. It's sort of narrow with all the stuff in it and my home gym takes a lot of room up. Keep thinking about getting rid of it as its one of those cable weight driven mega systems. If you google Zombie legend display that is him, I have to change his outfit as it is just like in the pic, I do medieval types of themes, told him one of next years purchases. Actually surprised the deal I got on him and that was before knowing actual price and he doesn't have the markup capability on Distortion stuff as small store, especially since he is thinking of opening up a haunted house next year and has been collecting and told me if I didn't buy it, it was going there.


Wow, just googled him, he’s amazing!!!!! Congrats! [emoji898] 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xredge

Thanks, wasn't expected. Was supposed to be getting the Catacomb creature that day, until he gave me that price. Do have to say the store owner takes care of me, and will put in special purchases. Hopefully next year can get in there real early.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Found this pumpkin ale... I grabbed it because of the can art... it's from Pontoon... their mascot is an otter, which is why there's one in Linus's pumpkin patch... hopefully that doesn't decrease the sincerity


----------



## Hearthfire

If anyone ever sees this glass in stores, please buy them for me!! I found them last year at homegoods and have been on the lookout since. I regret not buying every style I saw.


----------



## Meadow

While on TikTok this morning I found a new retailer for those who like a little Halloween Christmas tree fun:









Horrornaments | Decor For The Biggest Horror & Halloween Fans


HorrorNaments® are incredibly detailed, precisely sculpted Horror & Halloween-themed tree ornaments.



horrornaments.com









__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Hearthfire

Meadow said:


> While on TikTok this morning I found a new retailer for those who like a little Halloween Christmas tree fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrornaments | Decor For The Biggest Horror & Halloween Fans
> 
> 
> HorrorNaments® are incredibly detailed, precisely sculpted Horror & Halloween-themed tree ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> horrornaments.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com


I saw them on FB!! Looks fabulous!!


----------



## Yodlei

Hearthfire said:


> If anyone ever sees this glass in stores, please buy them for me!! I found them last year at homegoods and have been on the lookout since. I regret not buying every style I saw.
> View attachment 742933


Weird but I was just going to reply that I couldn't see the picture & soon as I hit the "quote" to reply, the picture shows up.

While at a Christmas open house at local nursery last weekend, (Alsip Nursery) that normally has nice things but way too expensive, I always look at the Halloween stuff first as they have it marked down to more reasonable prices. Bought the witch water globe that has that "smoke effect" seen a lot this year (Originally $54.99 & got it for $16.99):









This little skull tealight for $1.80:









And this metal zombie stake (Orig: $12.99 for $3.80):









Also had to stop at Walgreens & only had a few masks (90% off)& a ton of candy corn. Had bought the green version before Halloween when trying to decide & just happened to have the red one & got it for $1.69 (orig $16.99):









I liked how masks at Walgreens, Meijer & some at Spirit were packaged so that no one could try them on. I normally use these types for static ghouls though.



Meadow said:


> While on TikTok this morning I found a new retailer for those who like a little Halloween Christmas tree fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrornaments | Decor For The Biggest Horror & Halloween Fans
> 
> 
> HorrorNaments® are incredibly detailed, precisely sculpted Horror & Halloween-themed tree ornaments.
> 
> 
> 
> horrornaments.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com


Came across that site last year when I was trying to locate a couple that Spirit had on their site that were sold out & found most cheaper buying direct from them. Sis bought the ones I wanted for me for Christmas last year & more for my Covid delayed 60th back in March (still haven't celebrated yet). Very nice quality. They email discounts a few times a year if you get on their list.


----------



## Hearthfire

I found this today at Marshalls in their clearance section









And this fiber optic doll. I haven't seen if she works yet but she was at Goodwill. Also this zombie server! Lol I think he could use some creepy fabric to his clothing though.


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> I found this today at Marshalls in their clearance section
> View attachment 742969
> 
> 
> And this fiber optic doll. I haven't seen if she works yet but she was at Goodwill. Also this zombie server! Lol I think he could use some creepy fabric to his clothing though.
> View attachment 742970
> 
> View attachment 742971


Great finds! How much was the pumpkin casserole if you don’t mind me asking?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hearthfire

It was marked down to $20. It is super heavy. They had a white one too and now I'm regretting not snagging that one too


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> It was marked down to $20. It is super heavy. They had a white one too and now I'm regretting not snagging that one too


Awesome find! I saw a black one & a white one at full price early in the season, but none marked down afterwards. The orange color is beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamsBarHunt

I want to try using pool noodles for making props, I thought I missed out on stores selling them on clearance. Then I found these "Christmas colored" noodles at the dollar store. Bought the whole box! For the record the blue ones are actually green


----------



## jackolantern45

This week found a 5-pack of halloween ornaments at $ tree on clearance for .20. They are orange and glittery and two have bats on them. So glad to get them and it was the only ones they had.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Had a very Halloweenie day as it turned out. Ordered last week or so but today I received all three orders I had placed...alien space ship with tractor beam inflatable (amazon), two baby inflatable cows (for the alien abduction)(walmart), and a full-head Boris Karloff Mummy Ardeth Bay mask and a foam filled zombie mummy head prop (Trick or Treat Studios). Happy with all.
































When I get ready to do my Ancient Egyptian tomb raider scene, will want to play around with lighting on the Bay mask to achieve more of that creepy shadow look they achieved in the Mummy movie. I’ve seen some not great looking photos of this mask but pretty happy with mine. Angle and amount of lighting will make a big difference in how creepy he appears.


----------



## Nightmareon216

Today I got the nightmare harvester, strobe & black lights , zombie head, severed arms, a low lying fog machine, and a cute little skeleton dog plus more. All for $100 from offer up!


----------



## Pablo0714

I ordered this two weeks ago. I’ll post the actual working picture this weekend when I get to play with my new toy.


----------



## Nightmareon216

broken spine girl for $40! I have hit the jackpot lately online!


----------



## Meadow

Speaking of markdowns, I bought this mantle scarf but it seems it’s half price now in case anyone was looking for one.






Amazon.com: Amscan Halloween Mantle Scarf, 1 piece: Kitchen & Dining


Buy Amscan Halloween Mantle Scarf, 1 piece: Tablecovers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## JaurheadAgain

Yesterday, two Froggys Fog Hyperion D6's arrived! They had an awesome Cyber Monday sale on b-stock foggers and I caved. This is a video of the first one I picked up last month.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Snagged this figure for my collection


----------



## Michael__Myers

Got myself a lifesize Stripe Gremlin


----------



## Hearthfire

Wow!!!! He is beautiful!!!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I purchased some dollhouse furniture for a halloween project I have in mind.


----------



## IowaGuy

I found a "gothic mansion" dollhouse kit on Etsy for $150 but the website says they are taking a break 😥. Said dollhouse will be one of my projects in 2021. Also, the gf found some kool houses we will be painting via Etsy but the shop is called Gold Rush Bay. They appear to be pretty detailed, HO Scale so we can integrate them into our Horsemans Hollow Halloween Village. I ordered the first house just yesterday actually....$40. Ill post a pic of the gothic mansion I plan to get.


----------



## crashbig

We are doing the dollhouse thing this year as well, Santa had one waiting under the tree for us.


----------



## 01GTB




----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought some tiny poseable skeletons for the dollhouse project.


----------



## JeffnStein

Found this guy a few days ago, made him one of Santa's elves


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Bought some cute miniature candy for the dollhouse project


----------



## scarenoob

Normally I would wait until Summer but the COVID situation is pushing me to buy whatever available now as there could be availability issue later.

I liked my Christmas (Union Products) NOEL candles blow molds
















so here's my first Halloween (General Foam Plastics) blow mold. Arrived today.


----------



## IowaGuy




----------



## Yodlei

HighPriestessIce said:


> I bought some tiny poseable skeletons for the dollhouse project.
> View attachment 743689


Adorable!!!! I love Skellies. Where'd you buy if I may ask?


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Bought this from the Sleepy Hollow collection (lafemmeennoir – La Femme En Noir ). I love it way more than I thought I would... now I can't wait for fall so that I can start using it! It's a very firm yet soft mold (if that makes sense... it holds its shape, but you aren't going to knock anyone out with it... it does have a bit of heft, though)...


----------



## kristinms8

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Bought this from the Sleepy Hollow collection (lafemmeennoir – La Femme En Noir ). I love it way more than I thought I would... now I can't wait for fall so that I can start using it! It's a very firm yet soft mold (if that makes sense... it holds its shape, but you aren't going to knock anyone out with it... it does have a bit of heft, though)...
> View attachment 743971
> View attachment 743972


Love it! I saw some photos on Instagram of their Sleepy Hollow collection! Such great stuff!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Yodlei said:


> Adorable!!!! I love Skellies. Where'd you buy if I may ask?


From Aliexpress


----------



## IowaGuy

Welp, I done did it....


----------



## Si-cotik

would love to see what all these doll houses look like when you finish with them😎


----------



## IowaGuy

Definitely gonna be a project(s)


----------



## Hearthfire

I'm so excited to see!


----------



## scarenoob

Thinking of black lights paints on them instead of plain black.


----------



## IowaGuy

Train station on the left came in today. My huge, wood dollhouse is scheduled to arrive this week also.


----------



## Restless Acres

On super sale at Spirit.


----------



## IowaGuy

Gothic mansion dollhouse kit came in, so...3/4 the battle is organization of parts. The instructions seems "decent" but doesn't explain how to make the base, which is a raised platform 1". So its a LOT of squinting eyes🧐 and comparing parts to their picture. Could take a minute. Given I built diecast metal body car models back-2-back-2-back as a kid growing up (I betcha I made 40+) I dont think this project will be very hard. LOTS of tiny, fragile parts! Once parts are sorted I assume the actual build will take me 3 hours total, the sorting of parts...maybe another hour.















That second picture is just 1 sheet of parts out of that (first pic) stack you see. Itll be fun! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Hearthfire

I found this beauty at Goodwill! She's porcelain and moves her head and arms. I love the movement of her JOL!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Hearthfire said:


> I found this beauty at Goodwill! She's porcelain and moves her head and arms. I love the movement of her JOL!
> View attachment 744130
> View attachment 744131


Wow!! What a find. She is beautiful. I collect porcelain dolls and I would have scooped her up too if I saw her.


----------



## ceo418

I decided to start a small(ish) collection of two things I like...Pusheen plushies and Halloween. I started with the vampire Pusheen and found the rest on Ebay. I think I only have a couple more to look for before I'm up to date. I'm keeping them out all year because they make me smile! 🎃


----------



## Restless Acres

Early Spirit latex "collection" getting closer. Also added a second Popping Goblin. I have been selling some of my duplicates lately, but when a prop in my top five comes up at a good price, I cannot help myself.


----------



## IowaGuy

Just ordered the O gauge, Lionel Elx Berkshire Halloween train


----------



## SLCGirl

Got this guy for $10 locally.


----------



## Pablo0714

In addition to the annual spider purchase, I have increased my doll collection by 25. I think I'm about halfway there.


----------



## Hearthfire

Holy crap that looks real!


----------



## SLCGirl

I just bought one of the AtmosFX 3D forms for use with the Boo Crew. I may end up getting 2 more, depending on how it looks.


----------



## DQ13

That is super cool, let us know how it works out...I ordered a 2nd Picoboo Plus kit from Frightprops, I love this thing, works exactly how I expected...


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought this valak diamond painting kit, and a dress I can wear with one of my many witch hats in October.


----------



## PRO5OHHO

I kind of chingaled myself and bought this, thinking it was a great price for a mannequin and also thinking that she could stand up. But nope, this is all she does, either kneels or "sits". Might try to sell her for what I paid for her. I've got a mask being shipped right now I'm going to try on her, as well as some proper clothing. Also have to find a way to keep her little mannequin arms from falling back into her lap. This thing is a little indecent & I definitely regret this purchase.


----------



## kristinms8

PRO5OHHO said:


> I kind of chingaled myself and bought this, thinking it was a great price for a mannequin and also thinking that she could stand up. But nope, this is all she does, either kneels or "sits". Might try to sell her for what I paid for her. I've got a mask being shipped right now I'm going to try on her, as well as some proper clothing. Also have to find a way to keep her little mannequin arms from falling back into her lap. This thing is a little indecent & I definitely regret this purchase.
> 
> View attachment 744673


Maybe you could use her in a scene sitting on a chair or along a wall. I think she’s got potential & wish you the best! Please keep us posted with pics if you end up using her in your haunt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spookysmomma

Bought a heads up harry full size. Everything works on him but the sensor seems to not sense. Either way super excited about him.


----------



## IowaGuy

My O gauge track came in today, now just waiting on the power supply. Halloween train #2!


----------



## Pablo0714

I have completed my doll collection for the burial procession. I lined them up for a team photo. And I was in the mood for a different costume this year.


----------



## RCIAG

I ordered the Bethany Lowe Froggy Fern from Zulily:









It arrived yesterday & while it's not as vibrantly or well painted as that pic it is super cute. Plus it was wrapped in cat bedding (aka any brown paper but this was that accordioned brown paper) & a cat trap (aka as any box) so I got a 3-fer-one!

I'll take some pics & post 'em later.


----------



## SLCGirl

RCIAG said:


> I ordered the Bethany Lowe Froggy Fern from Zulily:
> View attachment 744942
> 
> 
> It arrived yesterday & while it's not as vibrantly or well painted as that pic it is super cute. Plus it was wrapped in cat bedding (aka any brown paper but this was that accordioned brown paper) & a cat trap (aka as any box) so I got a 3-fer-one!
> 
> I'll take some pics & post 'em later.


It really does look super cute!


----------



## Pablo0714

Technically this mask was not an impulse purchase because I wanted it a month ago and never pulled the trigger. The other things what will make this mask a prop? Total impulse.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PRO5OHHO said:


> I kind of chingaled myself and bought this, thinking it was a great price for a mannequin and also thinking that she could stand up. But nope, this is all she does, either kneels or "sits". Might try to sell her for what I paid for her. I've got a mask being shipped right now I'm going to try on her, as well as some proper clothing. Also have to find a way to keep her little mannequin arms from falling back into her lap. This thing is a little indecent & I definitely regret this purchase.
> 
> View attachment 744673


if you do a cemetery scene, totally see using her kneeling at a grave site mourning and looking at people passing by. I can also picture her sitting on a bench with a zombie/monster/Jack the Ripper/whathaveyou standing behind her ready to pounce. Opposite that scene where ToTers are seeing her about to get a scare (so their eyes are on her), set up a jumping spider to give them a “real” scare instead.

Not a bad price. And actually it’s hard to find a prop in that pose especially a female. Think there was one GR lady that had clasped hands that worked well for a kneeling gravesite poser. Give her some time before getting rid of her.


----------



## kittyvibe

PRO5OHHO said:


> I kind of chingaled myself and bought this, thinking it was a great price for a mannequin and also thinking that she could stand up. But nope, this is all she does, either kneels or "sits". Might try to sell her for what I paid for her. I've got a mask being shipped right now I'm going to try on her, as well as some proper clothing. Also have to find a way to keep her little mannequin arms from falling back into her lap. This thing is a little indecent & I definitely regret this purchase.
> 
> View attachment 744673



I immediately thought she would be perfect as a witch sitting on a broom. Hoist her up so it looks like shes flying. Can break her arm and rig it to pose so it holds her hat edge amd other hand for the broom stick.


----------



## RCIAG

Pablo0714 said:


> I have completed my doll collection for the burial procession. I lined them up for a team photo.



Ooohhhhhhfuuuuuuuuddddgggge....can'tsleepdollswilleatme......can'tsleepdollswilleatme......can'tsleepdollswilleatme...THAT is the stuff of my nightmares!!! No need to creep them up they're creepy enough all in one giant, horrific group like that.


----------



## Jeremy7

After 2 weeks of waiting I finally got the Nameless Ghoul face mask for my mask collection, with the caveat that it's not the right mask - but a mask is a mask.










Think I might surround her with Creepy Cloth and LED candles, with a light source near her eyes.


----------



## RCIAG

Just ordered this embroidery kit from Zulily. I've never done embroidery so it'll be interesting to try it & if I don't enjoy it I haven't lost a huge investment.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Bpal still had Halloween perfumes up so I bought 2. Dead Leaves, Marshmallow, and Pistachio Cream and A Cozy Sweater and an Apple Cider (A dribble of apple cider spilled onto a cream-colored angora sweater). And this angelic Pretty bonnet for a queen of spades look I'll be doing for an october get together.








It will match this dress:


----------



## RCIAG

That is a super cute dress! It almost makes me wanna wear dresses!


----------



## halloween71




----------



## SLCGirl

I just got a mini Vortex Fog Chiller from Froggy's. My fog was...disappointing last year.


----------



## Hearthfire

Well I don't know what to do with her, but I couldn't pass her up. She is very tall and her eyes!!! She was found lurking at Goodwill


----------



## Jeremy7

Got some parts to my Krampus costume.


----------



## RCIAG

Dolls, man....there are some dolls that are just fecking creepy even when they're not supposed to be creepy.


----------



## Hearthfire

I have never been a fan of dolls until I saw one repainted to look like Pennywise! The skills some folks have is astonishing. But I'm not a painter! Her eyes just freaked me out and the price was right


----------



## MT_Grave

Found these online for 9.99 apiece - flickering flame lanterns. Thank you ThatDailyDeal.com - Always great for just adding around any Halloween setting. I bought 3 of them and got free shipping.


----------



## Nightbird

I found this at HomeGoods today


----------



## Nightbird

This is what she looks like now


----------



## Midwest_Mystical

I ordered this off of ebay on the 13th and it arrived on the 19th. This is by Gemmy. Sadly, the motor that causes the Fire and Ice motion is either locked up or dead.


----------



## Jeremy7

Color changing light. It's either gonna be a spotlight, mood lighting, or going into a pumpkin.


----------



## RCIAG

Another set of pumpkin arms & legs from Zulily.


----------



## Lorrie

They are battery operated. I am planning on painting jack-o’-lantern faces. I bought 50 of them for my large outdoor tree. They fade on and off.


----------



## whichypoo

Lorrie said:


> They are battery operated. I am planning on painting jack-o’-lantern faces. I bought 50 of them for my large outdoor tree. They fade on and off.


where?


----------



## Lorrie

whichypoo said:


> where?











Amazon.com: Xodus Innovations WP410 Battery Powered Hanging Decorative Outdoor LED Pulsing 5" Globe Light with Sensor Turns On at Dark, Blue : Home & Kitchen


Amazon.com: Xodus Innovations WP410 Battery Powered Hanging Decorative Outdoor LED Pulsing 5" Globe Light with Sensor Turns On at Dark, Blue : Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.com




Home Depot has them too.


----------



## Jeremy7

I bought four masks, for my collection and for the Halloween display!









Might not actually use this in the display because my dad is peculiar about Clowns









Definitely gonna try to use this one on a groundbreaker. Bein' a zombie and all.








If I had a clue with what I'd do with this punk I'd tell ya, but I can say for sure - Fhtagn!








This guy is gonna go on a bucket buddy. I'm naming it Jagster because Frick is a little too much, and also Jagster is an NPC in the Pathfinder game I'm in.


----------



## Nightbird

Jeremy7 said:


> I bought four masks, for my collection and for the Halloween display!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might not actually use this in the display because my dad is peculiar about Clowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely gonna try to use this one on a groundbreaker. Bein' a zombie and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a clue with what I'd do with this punk I'd tell ya, but I can say for sure - Fhtag





Jeremy7 said:


> I bought four masks, for my collection and for the Halloween display!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might not actually use this in the display because my dad is peculiar about Clowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely gonna try to use this one on a groundbreaker. Bein' a zombie and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a clue with what I'd do with this punk I'd tell ya, but I can say for sure - Fhtagn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is gonna go on a bucket buddy. I'm naming it Jagster because Frick is a little too much, and also Jagster is an NPC in the Pathfinder game I'm in.


They look like they could be Scooby Doo villains. That could be a really cool theme!


----------



## whichypoo

Lorrie said:


> Amazon.com: Xodus Innovations WP410 Battery Powered Hanging Decorative Outdoor LED Pulsing 5" Globe Light with Sensor Turns On at Dark, Blue : Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Xodus Innovations WP410 Battery Powered Hanging Decorative Outdoor LED Pulsing 5" Globe Light with Sensor Turns On at Dark, Blue : Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Depot has them too.


Thank you


----------



## Jeremy7

Nightbird said:


> They look like they could be Scooby Doo villains. That could be a really cool theme!


We don't really do a theme at our house, the graveyard is a mishmash of skeletons, ghosts, ghouls, and licensed characters - though it'd be cool to park a Mystery Machine out to the side with wooden cutouts of Mystery Inc.

Besides, the company I bought them from actually sells masks based on classic Scooby-Doo villains, though none were in the Halfway to Halloween sale.

I also figured out what to do with the void sorcerer. Basically, I'm gonna make a type of Graveyard Statue like on Stiltbeast Studios, but instead of a statue it's gonna be a Lovecraftian Cultist.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought some spooky bake-ware.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I am so excited for this, I found a local artist to custom make me a Jackal cookie cutter and it's so affordable! Only $7! Here's my ms paint mock up.


----------



## Nightbird

She’s finished and ready for Halloween! I really love how this turned out. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## AdamsBarHunt

70 pool noodles from the Dollar Tree!


----------



## Meadow

Nightbird said:


> View attachment 745364
> 
> She’s finished and ready for Halloween! I really love how this turned out. Let me know what you guys think.


She’s boo-tiful!


----------



## Meadow

AdamsBarHunt said:


> 70 pool noodles from the Dollar Tree!
> View attachment 745370


That’s a lot of noodles! Plans?


----------



## AdamsBarHunt

Meadow said:


> That’s a lot of noodles! Plans?


Mostly going to make gigantic spiders for my front lawn display


----------



## nbad311

HighPriestessIce said:


> I bought some spooky bake-ware.
> View attachment 745302
> View attachment 745303


I have a skull pan like this that I got a few years ago from Williams Sonoma, and I LOVE it! They come out perfect. I use it multiple times every year!


----------



## Paintingmirrors

Tons of yardage of black fabric! Multiple yards for $6


----------



## kristinms8

Nightbird said:


> View attachment 745364
> 
> She’s finished and ready for Halloween! I really love how this turned out. Let me know what you guys think.


Stunning! Awesome job!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SLCGirl

My Skulltronix came today! I love him so much! And I cannot overstate how incredible Jerry was and is to work with.


----------



## Pablo0714

My costume for this year


----------



## Jeremy7

Pablo0714 said:


> My costume for this year


From Zagone Studios, right? That's badass.


----------



## Meadow

SLCGirl said:


> My Skulltronix came today! I love him so much! And I cannot overstate how incredible Jerry was and is to work with.
> View attachment 745414


Love him! He looks like he’s totally up to no good! 💀🧡🖤


----------



## Meadow

Decided to go for a low investment and try the world of projections. Amazon running a nice deal with a $30 off coupon. Grabbed this:

DR. J Professional HI-04 Mini Projector Outdoor Movie Projector with 100Inch Projector Screen, 1080P Supported Compatible with TV Stick, Video Games, HDMI,USB,TF,VGA,AUX,AV [Latest Upgrade] https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07174LM85/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_MBAB8KSBH3NX0G5JFBSJ


----------



## Pablo0714

This guy has been staring at me for months, practically begging me to take him home. Today was the day!!


----------



## Meadow

Pablo0714 said:


> This guy has been staring at me for months, practically begging me to take him home. Today was the day!!
> View attachment 745439


That’s terrifying!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

HighPriestessIce said:


> I bought some spooky bake-ware.
> View attachment 745302
> View attachment 745303


I have that pan, too. It is great quality and perfect for the creepy calzones I make every year!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Hammer time!


----------



## Midwest_Mystical

One of my Gemmy prototypes.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I have that pan, too. It is great quality and perfect for the creepy calzones I make every year!


I just received it today and I can't believe how heavy it is! It's definitely gonna last me years. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought some spooky socks today.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I went back for round 2. I saw the Regan socks and the others hopped in for company.


----------



## Jeremy7




----------



## HauntedCarnival

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Hammer time!
> View attachment 745472


I thought about getting a bunch of those puzzles and putting them in frames to hang on the wall. I like that they have themes from different decades of horror films too. Nice find.


----------



## The Joker

Midwest_Mystical said:


> One of my Gemmy prototypes.
> View attachment 745479


Is it just an optical illusion, or does it look like he wet his pants to anyone else?


----------



## Bobbiejo

Preordered this awesome pumpkin handbag.


----------



## IowaGuy

First black light for my Horseman's Hollow!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I have one... you are going to LOVE it!



Bobbiejo said:


> Preordered this awesome pumpkin handbag.
> View attachment 745570


----------



## HighPriestessIce

A local store was selling ballerina flats for $5 so I bought 7 pairs, and some iron on vinyl. Hello new halloween shoes.


----------



## Bobbiejo

While doing a search for Halloween online at Kirklands, I found this beautiful rug. I bought it along with a Harlequin table runner.


----------



## whichypoo

HighPriestessIce said:


> A local store was selling ballerina flats for $5 so I bought 7 pairs, and some iron on vinyl. Hello new halloween shoes.
> View attachment 745643
> View attachment 745644


OMG how cute and crafty


----------



## halloween71

My midnightstudios krypt keeper


----------



## toysaplenty

Hi, the Crypt Keeper, did you buy this recently, or is this an older purchase?


----------



## RCIAG

Just received these from an Etsy seller (pic not mine & I didn't buy them as earrings, but here's the store, Kreeture Feature . And yes, OMG THEY ARE AS CUTE IN PERSON AS THEY ARE IN THAT PIC!!


----------



## SLCGirl

RCIAG said:


> Just received these from an Etsy seller (pic not mine & I didn't buy them as earrings, but here's the store, Kreeture Feature . And yes, OMG THEY ARE AS CUTE IN PERSON AS THEY ARE IN THAT PIC!!
> 
> View attachment 745718


That's just the best.


----------



## RCIAG

Not cheap but I had some gift cards to use & honestly, I'd still have bought them anyway.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought some back drops and stand to photograph my custom clothing and shoes for my etsy.


----------



## Spookerstar

Had purchased some of these for my niece WitchfulThinking and thought I needed a few too.


----------



## IowaGuy

Two black bar lights for Horsemans Hollow


----------



## IowaGuy

Two bottles of "Pumpkin Pie" scented train smoke for my Elx Berkshire Halloween. My gf was like "or we can just light a pumpkin spice insence stick" 😂 and im like "or I can use the scented train smoke"


----------



## Bobbiejo

Seriously? Wow! I had no idea that was even possible. Very cool! 🚂


----------



## IowaGuy

Just did a Google search...


----------



## Spookerstar

Picked up this cute purse in one of my favorite stores Halloween Designs


----------



## vladykins

Bought a beautiful Vintage Halloween Inspired Black Cat from the
Timothy De Clue Collection (Black Cat on right). It fits perfectly with my
mix of Vintage & new. 








Halloween


Halloween Decor so Beautifully Designed, It’s Scary. These vintage inspired decorations will create the spooky yet whimsical look you want. Limited stock and time... Hurry in and scare it up in style - before your favorites disappear. Cat Scary, Witch, Vintage Decor, Halloween vintage, Paper...




timothydecluecollection.com


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I just found the coolest popsicle molds on Amazon.


----------



## Spookerstar

HighPriestessIce said:


> I just found the coolest popsicle molds on Amazon.
> View attachment 745888
> View attachment 745889


I have those too but haven't successfully made popsicles that I can pull out without breaking. If it works for you let me know your secret recipe


----------



## Hearthfire

Soooooo guess what I bought????? A witch's cottage among old hardwoods with a creek running beside the house. My hubby of 22 yrs decided my Halloween stuff had to go. So I decided he should go! My Season has always been a part of my soul which he has known. Now I have a place to call my own. My little nook. It is absolutely perfect. I can't wait to decorate my new home


----------



## fowldarr

Hearthfire said:


> Soooooo guess what I bought????? A witch's cottage among old hardwoods with a creek running beside the house. My hubby of 22 yrs decided my Halloween stuff had to go. So I decided he should go! My Season has always been a part of my soul which he has known. Now I have a place to call my own. My little nook. It is absolutely perfect. I can't wait to decorate my new home


Haha... Well, that is surely one solution. Can't wait to see what you do with the new place.


----------



## RCIAG

Hearthfire said:


> My hubby of 22 yrs decided my Halloween stuff had to go. So I decided he should go! M


Congrats?


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> Soooooo guess what I bought????? A witch's cottage among old hardwoods with a creek running beside the house. My hubby of 22 yrs decided my Halloween stuff had to go. So I decided he should go! My Season has always been a part of my soul which he has known. Now I have a place to call my own. My little nook. It is absolutely perfect. I can't wait to decorate my new home


Congrats on your new home! Sounds beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookerstar

Hearthfire said:


> Soooooo guess what I bought????? A witch's cottage among old hardwoods with a creek running beside the house. My hubby of 22 yrs decided my Halloween stuff had to go. So I decided he should go! My Season has always been a part of my soul which he has known. Now I have a place to call my own. My little nook. It is absolutely perfect. I can't wait to decorate my new home


Sounds like the perfect place to decorate with your Halloween things. Congratulations!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Bought this water tracker from 64hydro... it was really pricey for a water bottle, but I love the design... and the lid latches closed. Also, it has a little button there that flips the lid open once you unlatch it, so you don't have to fumble with opening the lid.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I got this lovely Beistle witch.


----------



## Jeremy7

On my doorstep were two shipping bags of foam heads
Foam heads that were warped, dented and divoted, perfect for covering with masks.


----------



## IowaGuy




----------



## SamhainPropworks

Nothing like full sized oak barrels for all your halloween needs. Good thing I live on an acreage so I have places to store all this insanity.


----------



## SLCGirl

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Bought this water tracker from 64hydro... it was really pricey for a water bottle, but I love the design... and the lid latches closed. Also, it has a little button there that flips the lid open once you unlatch it, so you don't have to fumble with opening the lid.
> 
> 
> View attachment 745938
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 745936
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 745937


I love how it has the times on the side. That's something I need.


----------



## Spookerstar

Found this overnight bag that I just had to get from Where Spooky is always in season by darlingghoul on Etsy


----------



## Hearthfire

That bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Hearthfire said:


> That bag is gorgeous!!


She has car seat covers and car mats that are calling my name


----------



## vladykins

Hearthfire said:


> Soooooo guess what I bought????? A witch's cottage among old hardwoods with a creek running beside the house. My hubby of 22 yrs decided my Halloween stuff had to go. So I decided he should go! My Season has always been a part of my soul which he has known. Now I have a place to call my own. My little nook. It is absolutely perfect. I can't wait to decorate my new home


Congratulations. You deserve the best Halloween ever


----------



## Hearthfire

vladykins said:


> Congratulations. You deserve the best Halloween ever


Thank you! I am so excited. I have spent my entire life caring for everyone else and I'm finally starting to look out for my own needs. This cottage actually found me. I know everyone on this forum would feel perfectly at home here too. I look forward to having my friends over for the first time ever. Nature surrounds ever nook with moss everywhere. Animals outnumber people. If anyone on this forum lives nearby, I extend an invitation to visit. Halloween is all year long finally!


----------



## Illysium

Hearthfire said:


> Thank you! I am so excited. I have spent my entire life caring for everyone else and I'm finally starting to look out for my own needs. This cottage actually found me. I know everyone on this forum would feel perfectly at home here too. I look forward to having my friends over for the first time ever. Nature surrounds ever nook with moss everywhere. Animals outnumber people. If anyone on this forum lives nearby, I extend an invitation to visit. Halloween is all year long finally!


It sounds perfect! We'd all love to see pics sometime.


----------



## Hearthfire

Illysium said:


> It sounds perfect! We'd all love to see pics sometime.


So here's a few pics of my witch's cottage


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Hearthfire said:


> So here's a few pics of my witch's cottage
> View attachment 746081
> View attachment 746082
> View attachment 746083
> View attachment 746084
> View attachment 746085
> View attachment 746086


What a sanctuary you have there! So envious! Congratulations and enjoy every minute of decorating YOUR place!


----------



## Illysium

Hearthfire said:


> So here's a few pics of my witch's cottage
> View attachment 746081
> View attachment 746082
> View attachment 746083
> View attachment 746084
> View attachment 746085
> View attachment 746086


Nice! Beautiful setting.


----------



## RiverRat3

Hearthfire said:


> So here's a few pics of my witch's cottage
> View attachment 746081
> View attachment 746082
> View attachment 746083
> View attachment 746084
> View attachment 746085
> View attachment 746086


Absolutely gorgeous!! Congratulations on your new and beautiful home!!


----------



## nbad311

I had this made - it's finally ready for pickup!!! My new October throne! I'm going to get it tomorrow. Suggestions on if to paint it white, black, other, leave it wood?
I found a woodworker who said he would "try to attempt it!" (for a super reasonable price) - and I think he did a great job!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Hearthfire said:


> Soooooo guess what I bought????? A witch's cottage among old hardwoods with a creek running beside the house. My hubby of 22 yrs decided my Halloween stuff had to go. So I decided he should go! My Season has always been a part of my soul which he has known. Now I have a place to call my own. My little nook. It is absolutely perfect. I can't wait to decorate my new home


So glad you are taking care of yourself - I can't imagine what a difficult year this must have been. Your cottages is GORGEOUS. The nature surrounding it looks wonderful and I hope to is the most perfect, healing Halloween home. You deserve it and all the best!


----------



## Hearthfire

Thanks ya'll! I can't wait to start adding my witchy vibes to it. Halloween Haven for real! The woman I bought it from and I have become great friends too. Before I closed, she kept having me over for campfires and wine so she could teach me all about her plants and critters. Oh and her crystal collection is amazing!


----------



## halloween71

toysaplenty said:


> Hi, the Crypt Keeper, did you buy this recently, or is this an older purchase?


I bought him this year.i ordered him in April got him in June I think he is in the Halloween 2014 section on midnight studios site


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I finally complete my Nightmare collection with the missing expansion I've been hunting for years.


----------



## fowldarr

I bought a bunch of spiders and this cool old window…..


----------



## Meadow

Today was farm/garden shopping day! First purchase I think for Halloween with the exception of the projector I bought!

Giant clearance flowers at Hobby Lobby for $4.24 which will be the giant “Skullflowers” with “skullseeds”










Found these large bushel baskets on clearance for $3.










Grabbed these really long flowers which are going to be my wolfsbane










…and finally some soon to be “killer” tomatoes and cabbage “heads” which will get a spooky makeover! Halloween Witch farm/garden here we come!

and gotta love that Michael’s had all their spring flowers and veggies 70% off!!!










Might have grabbed my spooky trees for the poison apple orchard too.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

HighPriestessIce said:


> I just found the coolest popsicle molds on Amazon.
> View attachment 745888
> View attachment 745889


We have these and my kids love them! They are definitely a big hit!


----------



## lizzyborden

Hearthfire said:


> Soooooo guess what I bought????? A witch's cottage among old hardwoods with a creek running beside the house. My hubby of 22 yrs decided my Halloween stuff had to go. So I decided he should go! My Season has always been a part of my soul which he has known. Now I have a place to call my own. My little nook. It is absolutely perfect. I can't wait to decorate my new home


Congratulations!

I've always wondered how my first husband would have reacted to my Halloween obsession. He wouldn't watch horror and viewed anything he didn't have an interest in as a waste of time.


----------



## toysaplenty

halloween71 said:


> I bought him this year.i ordered him in April got him in June I think he is in the Halloween 2014 section on midnight studios site


Hi, thanks for your reply. I did not see anything in 2014. I saw a bust in the 2016 section. Is yours a whole body with hands and feet you bought from midnight studios, or is it just the head and chest piece? Thanks!


----------



## halloween71

It’s a steel frame full body armature it’s called on the site a statue


----------



## halloween71

He has went up in price I gave 650 for him 





2016 CRPTIC TERROR | Midnight Studios FX







www.midnightstudiosfx.com


----------



## Meadow

I can’t find the post from last year but I know these are popular so there’s 4 left at $12.99 a box. Peep’n Peepers.









Peepers - CostumePub.com


Classy Peepers. Add more fun to your party with Glow in the Dark Animated Props for Halloween at CostumePub.



www.costumepub.com


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Hearthfire said:


> Soooooo guess what I bought????? A witch's cottage among old hardwoods with a creek running beside the house. My hubby of 22 yrs decided my Halloween stuff had to go. So I decided he should go! My Season has always been a part of my soul which he has known. Now I have a place to call my own. My little nook. It is absolutely perfect. I can't wait to decorate my new home


I’m sorry to hear about the hubby, but am excited to see how you’ll decorate your new sanctuary! Looks like you’ve got some great land too and have lots to work with! Nature surrounds you.


----------



## RCIAG

Please tell me the shed has plenty of space for a cauldron or oven to cook victims..er..tasty children..er...what do the normals do with cauldrons & ovens...ah....cook food....yeah FOOD!!!!  

Do you have enough sun to plant pumpkins & other witchy herbs?


----------



## Meadow

Found but haven’t bought… yet. Still debating what I’d do with them but super cute.






Amazon.com: Garden Statues, Hobgoblin Posable Garden Creature, Handmade Goblin Creature, Hobgoblin Posable Goblin with Rotatable Limbs - Life-Sized Creature for Halloween Decoration (Black): Kitchen & Dining


Buy Garden Statues, Hobgoblin Posable Garden Creature, Handmade Goblin Creature, Hobgoblin Posable Goblin with Rotatable Limbs - Life-Sized Creature for Halloween Decoration (Black): Outdoor Statues - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## vladykins

Meadow said:


> Today was farm/garden shopping day! First purchase I think for Halloween with the exception of the projector I bought!
> 
> Giant clearance flowers at Hobby Lobby for $4.24 which will be the giant “Skullflowers” with “skullseeds”
> 
> View attachment 746183
> 
> 
> Found these large bushel baskets on clearance for $3.
> 
> View attachment 746184
> 
> 
> Grabbed these really long flowers which are going to be my wolfsbane
> 
> View attachment 746185
> 
> 
> …and finally some soon to be “killer” tomatoes and cabbage “heads” which will get a spooky makeover! Halloween Witch farm/garden here we come!
> 
> and gotta love that Michael’s had all their spring flowers and veggies 70% off!!!
> 
> View attachment 746186
> 
> 
> Might have grabbed my spooky trees for the poison apple orchard too.
> 
> View attachment 746188


Fantastic!!! I can't wait to see your haunted produce. 
Attached is a photo of Wolf's Bane growing in my garden.


----------



## Spookerstar

Meadow I love that Hobgobblin, Amazon has everything! It feels like that would even be good for a Harry Potter decoration. 
vladykins your Wolf's Bane is beautiful, I never knew it was such a pretty flower.
I had several things show up yesterday that I had purchased and got the eye roll from DH. Had to have a few more garden signs and while I was shopping with cursedbydesign.com I saw that they made 3D printed animal skulls so picked up this owl. My mugs from calamityware.com arrived as well. So happy with these unusual Summerween finds.


----------



## MomeWraith

well played Grandin Road 🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hearthfire said:


> So here's a few pics of my witch's cottage
> View attachment 746081
> View attachment 746082
> View attachment 746083
> View attachment 746084
> View attachment 746085
> View attachment 746086


absolutely love this congratulations


----------



## Meadow

vladykins said:


> Fantastic!!! I can't wait to see your haunted produce.
> Attached is a photo of Wolf's Bane growing in my garden.


Lovely flowers!!! I’m going to have to fake my Wolfsbane with a little painting and lighting. But I’m thinking having it in bunches around tombstones and my werewolf will be fun.

Oh and my trees came today. They’re 7.5 feet of spooky goodness. I don’t necessarily think they were a value for the money, but with everything I’m trying to do this year I appreciate not having to craft them.


----------



## scarenoob

LTD Commodities have some Halloween stuff on sale. 

- Sham








Simply Wicked Quilt Ensemble


Include your bedroom in your Halloween decorating with this Simply Wicked Quilt Ensemble. Both the Quilt and the Sham feature a print of ornate picture frames




www.ltdcommodities.com





- #1








Skeleton Hand Symbol Arm Stakes


Add this Skeleton Hand Symbol Arm Stake to a spooky graveyard scene on your front lawn. Each arm is posed with the fingers giving a recognizable signal. Makes a




www.ltdcommodities.com





Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hearthfire

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m sorry to hear about the hubby, but am excited to see how you’ll decorate your new sanctuary! Looks like you’ve got some great land too and have lots to work with! Nature surrounds you.


Thank you! It's gonna be great! The hubby and I are still on good terms. He just needs to understand we have different needs now and I'm going to give myself some importance now that I've raised our child. And my Halloween and witchy things are important to me. So my new homestead will express that. I'm too old to deny myself of my special things. I am so excited to see what happens!


----------



## RCIAG

Hearthfire said:


> I'm too old to deny myself of my special things. I am so excited to see what happens!


One good thing about getting older is you realize sometimes YOU gotta come first. Good luck in all things you're doing Hearthfire! Sending good vibes your way!

I have added those Hobgoblins to my cart!!


----------



## kristinms8

The Hobgoblins are cute. After clicking around to several different vendors to find a size it looks like they’re about 9” tall (23cm). Wish they were bigger. If anyone buys one please keep us posted on actual dimensions when received. Thanks So Much!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marlah

A pumpkin stack cat that is lit and a fuzzy black glam pumpkin from At Home, and the Hocus Pocus Winifred Sanderson ornament from Hallmark.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

At Home is creeping things out. This Taro hand is unique, and these skeleton Dolls are pretty cool!
















I bought some black tapers & potion bottles. I'm waiting for the dragons to come out, I think I have to buy one this year!


----------



## RCIAG

FTR Big Lots has had that hand the last few years so if they have them this year they'll be cheaper there.


----------



## toysaplenty

Just got our 19 ft Stay Puft Marshmallow man today.


----------



## Jeremy7

I found a big foam cooler I might use. I'd put some fake limbs and a pair of eyes sticking out of it.


----------



## IowaGuy

The gf went shopping today and got these spanktastic bleeding candles AND my first ever Mike Myers shirt! These candles r just too kool...







k


----------



## Jeremy7

My aunt hired a clown for my birthday


----------



## Meadow

Not super spooky yet, but they will be! Went back to Michaels and grabbed some “blood red” roses thanks to their 70% spring sale. Debating either putting eyeballs in the center or using the heads on red light string lights and cascading them over the tomb. This heat and humidity needs to break so I can craft in the garage. 🌹


----------



## Lady Arsenic

RCIAG said:


> FTR Big Lots has had that hand the last few years so if they have them this year they'll be cheaper there.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

IowaGuy said:


> The gf went shopping today and got these spanktastic bleeding candles AND my first ever Mike Myers shirt! These candles r just too kool...
> View attachment 746446
> k
> View attachment 746447


I saw a lot of bleeding candles at At Home


----------



## RCIAG

Meadow said:


> This heat and humidity needs to break so I can craft in the garage.


I hear ya on that humidity thing. It was BEAUTIFUL yesterday, 80°, no humidity, nothing like the usual mid-July miasma of the three H's, hazy, hot & humid.

Of course Mother Nature said "And now back to our regular programming for the next month with the chance of thunderstorms at every inconvenient moment. Oh & the mosquitos would like to make several appointments with you for some blood donations."

I lovehate this weather.


----------



## Hearthfire

RCIAG said:


> Please tell me the shed has plenty of space for a cauldron or oven to cook victims..er..tasty children..er...what do the normals do with cauldrons & ovens...ah....cook food....yeah FOOD!!!!
> 
> Do you have enough sun to plant pumpkins & other witchy herbs?


There is plenty of room now! And the previous owner had a beautiful herb garden which I will gladly tend. I have never grown pumpkins but will definitely attempt! The gardenia covered archway leading to the shed is what grabbed me. I knew instantly.


----------



## Hearthfire

IowaGuy that shirt looks great! And the candles are always a plus! My At Home has stated putting things out too. I dontmeed another cauldron but I will get theirs if I ever see it. It looks like a nice size and a girl can never have too many cauldrons!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I was just wondering today if I should put a plant in my giant cauldron. I would keep the plant and dirt inside a regular pot, then place that inside the cauldron. I dont know where I would put it, but I'd like to have the cauldron out year round.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Lady Arsenic said:


> I was just wondering today if I should put a plant in my giant cauldron. I would keep the plant and dirt inside a regular pot, then place that inside the cauldron. I dont know where I would put it, but I'd like to have the cauldron out year round.


I do the plant within a cast iron cauldron every year and I love the look. Do it!


----------



## Hearthfire

Yay! Now on to TJ Max!


----------



## RiverRat3

Hearthfire said:


> Yay! Now on to TJ Max!
> View attachment 746484


Oooh, that big skull! I would definitely use that as a planter.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Pumpkin spice coffee at TJMaxx. I also picked up a pumpkin scented candle and an orange purse there. 😅 Other than a few decorated mugs and flavored coffee syrup, the Halloween merchandise is still extremely limited at TJMaxx.


----------



## Illysium

Gate Keeper Crystal Ball Stand from Killstar


----------



## Hearthfire

That blood red crystal ball is magnificent!!


----------



## Illysium

Hearthfire said:


> That blood red crystal ball is magnificent!!


Thanks! It's an 80mm from Ebay.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I got this awesome 18 inch tall ghost from Cracker Barrel today.


----------



## RCIAG

That is GORGEOUS! Is it lit from inside too?


----------



## Bobbiejo

RCIAG said:


> That is GORGEOUS! Is it lit from inside too?


It isn’t, but it can be done easily, as it is hollow with a hole all the way through it. I just sat the tea light in it and it looks great, just needs to be a bit brighter light.


----------



## Hearthfire

I'm standing in front of the ghost debating on the $50 price tag


----------



## Jeremy7

Bought 2 Ground Grabbers and a fixed leg hardware kit from Spider-Hill Propworks

Gonna make a clown shark for Clown Alley and 2 zombies


----------



## Bobbiejo

Hearthfire said:


> I'm standing in front of the ghost debating on the $50 price tag


Get it! I think each store is getting only one.


----------



## Hearthfire

Of course I bought him!


----------



## Hearthfire

And I found some Halloween dinner plates!!! I love these!!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Hearthfire said:


> Of course I bought him!
> View attachment 746537


Yay! I will definitely be putting a tea light inside the ghost as well. Try it with your tea light. I think I will want a brighter one, but it looks cool.


----------



## RiverRat3

Hearthfire said:


> Of course I bought him!
> View attachment 746537


He's beautiful! Really glad you got him.


----------



## Hearthfire

I can't believe I gave it a second thought. I just love him!


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> Of course I bought him!
> View attachment 746537


It’s a really pretty piece. I’m going to have to go to Cracker Barrel aren’t I?


----------



## Hearthfire

Meadow said:


> It’s a really pretty piece. I’m going to have to go to Cracker Barrel aren’t I?


Yes you should! And while your there, some yummy food too!


----------



## Tasty Brains

A pile of joke and novelty crap from Madhatter Magic Shop online.

5 x Toy Alligator 7 1/2" Vinyl () = $3.30

4 x Stretch Flying Chicken () = $3.56

4 x RattleSnake Eggs () = $3.56

4 x BUG IN ICE CUBE Joke () = $3.08

3 x Eighty Four Card Tricks Book () = $2.97

3 x Strobe Light Screw In () = $26.97

3 x SECRETS OF VENTRILOQUISM () = $2.97

2 x Fart Bomb Bag (1 Dozen) () = $2.78

1 x Bomb Bag (1 Dozen) () = $1.39

5 x Bang Toilet Seat () = $2.95

5 x Magic Jumping Beans () = $2.50

4 x Belch Powder () = $3.80

5 x Fart Whistle () = $3.95

5 x Whoopee Cushion 3 Inch () = $1.60

5 x SIXTH LITTLE FINGER JOKE () = $2.75

4 x Blood Capsules () = $4.00

15 x Chinese Finger Traps jokes and novelties () = $2.70

4 x Gelling Joke () = $3.96

3 x BULLET THRU WINDOW () = $2.97

10 x Plastic Balloons Tube and Straw (Individually Packaged) () = $2.20

4 x Train Whistle Wood (MADWHIST) = $3.00

5 x Air Blaster Horn novelty () = $3.45

1 x Gutter Boils Latex Mask () = $32.99

1 x HORRIFIC DEATH HANDS () = $35.95


----------



## RiverRat3

Hearthfire said:


> Yes you should! And while your there, some yummy food too!


Yes! I've been craving chicken & dumplings like crazy with all these Cracker Barrel posts!


----------



## Hearthfire

RiverRat3 said:


> Yes! I've been craving chicken & dumplings like crazy with all these Cracker Barrel posts!


Oh my Goddess, yaaaaassssss!


----------



## Malicious

Hearthfire said:


> So here's a few pics of my witch's cottage


Sounds like the perfect place for you to start a new chapter in this book called life! Great new place to make new special memories.


----------



## Meadow

Grabbed these for a little static prop goodness. Thought at 7.99 the price was fair. 









Standing Creepy Girl Decoration


Create an eerie scene this Halloween by decorating with a Standing Creepy Girl Decoration! The free-standing decoration is designed to look like a possessed girl in a white cloak with her hands reaching toward onlookers.




www.partycity.com










Online Party Store with over 850 Store Locations


Get the party started! Find everything you need on your shopping list, whether you browse online or at one of our party stores, at an affordable price.




www.partycity.com


----------



## Hearthfire

Malicious said:


> Sounds like the perfect place for you to start a new chapter in this book called life! Great new place to make new special memories.


Thank you! I'm excited......I mean nervous......ok, I'm scared! But I know it's what's right for me and my son. And who knows what exciting things are on the horizon for me?


----------



## Hearthfire

Meadow said:


> Grabbed these for a little static prop goodness. Thought at 7.99 the price was fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing Creepy Girl Decoration
> 
> 
> Create an eerie scene this Halloween by decorating with a Standing Creepy Girl Decoration! The free-standing decoration is designed to look like a possessed girl in a white cloak with her hands reaching toward onlookers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.partycity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online Party Store with over 850 Store Locations
> 
> 
> Get the party started! Find everything you need on your shopping list, whether you browse online or at one of our party stores, at an affordable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.partycity.com


Those look great! And you can't beat that price! Her face is really freaky too


----------



## Nox Eterna

Well fine.....I guess I'm off to Cracker Barrel.
The ghost AND chicken and dumplings?


----------



## Nox Eterna

Hearthfire said:


> So here's a few pics of my witch's cottage
> View attachment 746081
> View attachment 746082
> View attachment 746083
> View attachment 746084
> View attachment 746085
> View attachment 746086


That is absolutely adorable!
Beautiful setting, so peaceful and mystical.
I bet it will be magnificent when the leaves start to turn 🍁🍂🍁


----------



## Therewolf

I finally did it... Broke down and bought the Big Guys at HD. Also got the Skelly horse. There goes my budget for the next few years.


----------



## lizzyborden

Lady Arsenic said:


> I was just wondering today if I should put a plant in my giant cauldron. I would keep the plant and dirt inside a regular pot, then place that inside the cauldron. I dont know where I would put it, but I'd like to have the cauldron out year round.


If you keep the cauldron outdoors during the winter, be aware that water inside can freeze and bust the metal.


----------



## jackg

I finally got a 12ft Skeleton from Home Depot! Woke up at 3am PST to snag one!

Also got a really cool painted moon yesterday from a seller on Etsy! Going to use it for a window disaply at a local bookstore that I design and create the window displays for!


----------



## RiverRat3

Finally got my gourd cat! I found a small version of the sitting cat at Walgreens last year. The eyes don't light up on that one, so I am going to paint them with glow in the dark paint. This one is from Lakeside Collection. Also got a couple more ghosts from Sinister Signs. Really love her work. She has 3D printed witch hands that I have my eye on too.


----------



## RiverRat3

OH. HOLY. CRAP. So, I have been having a really rough week. Hubby went out earlier to buy some car parts, and when he came back he surprised me with this!!


----------



## Illysium

RiverRat3 said:


> OH. HOLY. CRAP. So, I have been having a really rough week. Hubby went out earlier to buy some car parts, and when he came back he surprised me with this!!
> View attachment 746830


Awesome!


----------



## Yodlei

Hearthfire said:


> Soooooo guess what I bought????? A witch's cottage among old hardwoods with a creek running beside the house. My hubby of 22 yrs decided my Halloween stuff had to go. So I decided he should go! My Season has always been a part of my soul which he has known. Now I have a place to call my own. My little nook. It is absolutely perfect. I can't wait to decorate my new home


Sorry about the circumstances but your place looks perfect as a witch's cottage. New is always an exciting start as far as decorating....possibilities look endless. I love being out in the country with lots of yard between houses...too bad those damn warehouses are moving closer & closer. Really don't want to give up my place at my age. Never expected to retire & finally get to enjoy the fruits but I'm holding off doing things because you never know. If someone told me I had to get rid of my stuff, I'd go find a cottage myself! Congrats & wish you the best.

Getting back on topic....not actually bought or found, nor was it today but I missed my 60th & 61st Birthday due to lockdowns & my Sisters & Bro-In-Laws came out in late March when we had some unusually warm weather & sat in the drive & "celebrated". They didn't want to hold on to presents for yet another year so got these for my Halloween Tree along with other stuff:









Also back awhile when Stock & Field closed (previously BigR) for anyone who is familiar, they had some Halloween stuff on clearance. 45 cents...paper straws, pumpkin leaf bags & flashing bat necklaces:









Bought several of the bats & going to hang them on my Halloween Tree as ornaments.


----------



## Yodlei

Meadow said:


> Grabbed these for a little static prop goodness. Thought at 7.99 the price was fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing Creepy Girl Decoration
> 
> 
> Create an eerie scene this Halloween by decorating with a Standing Creepy Girl Decoration! The free-standing decoration is designed to look like a possessed girl in a white cloak with her hands reaching toward onlookers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.partycity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online Party Store with over 850 Store Locations
> 
> 
> Get the party started! Find everything you need on your shopping list, whether you browse online or at one of our party stores, at an affordable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.partycity.com


I bought the Grim Reaper 2 years ago & I love him for the money. Quirky & cute in my cemetery. Pretty well weighted also.


----------



## Yodlei

RiverRat3 said:


> OH. HOLY. CRAP. So, I have been having a really rough week. Hubby went out earlier to buy some car parts, and when he came back he surprised me with this!!
> View attachment 746830


What a great Hubby & glad he did. Sis was told today that they are sold out & although she didn't ask, she said sounded like it wouldn't be on website either so if it is true that they really are only getting 1 per store as previously mentioned, it won't last long.


----------



## Meadow

Yodlei said:


> I bought the Grim Reaper 2 years ago & I love him for the money. Quirky & cute in my cemetery. Pretty well weighted also.


That’s great to here cause the reviews were iffy. Thank you! I’m not expecting much just a little fun in the graveyard. Now I gotta hunt down a tent! Wish me luck!


----------



## Yodlei

Meadow said:


> That’s great to here cause the reviews were iffy. Thank you! I’m not expecting much just a little fun in the graveyard. Now I gotta hunt down a tent! Wish me luck!


Good luck!!! For the money, I like him. Wouldn't say WOW but he's cheaper than a meal at McDonalds.


----------



## RiverRat3

Yodlei said:


> What a great Hubby & glad he did. Sis was told today that they are sold out & although she didn't ask, she said sounded like it wouldn't be on website either so if it is true that they really are only getting 1 per store as previously mentioned, it won't last long.


Thank you so much! He really is a great hubby. I'm very lucky. Oh wow. I'm so glad he got it when he did! I feel bad that other people that really want it might miss out though.


----------



## Hearthfire

Nox Eterna said:


> That is absolutely adorable!
> Beautiful setting, so peaceful and mystical.
> I bet it will be magnificent when the leaves start to turn 🍁🍂🍁


Thank you! I'm looking forward to my next life....so to speak!


----------



## Hearthfire

RiverRat3 said:


> OH. HOLY. CRAP. So, I have been having a really rough week. Hubby went out earlier to buy some car parts, and when he came back he surprised me with this!!
> View attachment 746830


Yay!!!! I am so happy for you!! I'm sorry you've had a rough week. But your hubby is definitely a keeper so double win!!


----------



## RiverRat3

Hearthfire said:


> Yay!!!! I am so happy for you!! I'm sorry you've had a rough week. But your hubby is definitely a keeper so double win!!


Thank you so much!!!! He definitely is a keeper. Next week will be better. I'm determined. And this one is definitely improving. I hope you're enjoying your beautiful new home!


----------



## RCIAG

I ordered the 12' HD skelly a few days ago, got this guy & these ToTer twins that talk to each other this AM. I would've bought those pumpkins sitting with him but they never showed up on the HD site.


















I'm supposed to get The Twins tomorrow so I'll try to get them up & running to give a review.

I went to At Home today & they were still in the process of putting out Halloween but I did get a weird stalky eyeball plant that is at 3:16 in this vid. I also got a clear skull decanter & a couple of giant flowers to turn into a scary plant of some sort.

I then went to Michaels & bought a bunch of 70% off succulents & veggies to do more scary plants & veggies. I recall someone here stating they were doing a scary garden & I totally stole your idea. I was just happy to find some decent choices at Michaels because I wasn't ready to spend $20 on a fake cabbage but I'll glady spend $2 on small ones.

I also went to Lowes & bought some REAL cacti & succulents because my name is RogerClyneIsAGod & I'm a succulent/cacti hoarder & rescuer. I even liberated a few bits of other cacti & succulents into the clearance ones I bought. Then MIRACLE OF MIRACLES!! I went to Safeway & they were selling their summer cacti/succulent leftover combo pots that 75% off & just were dying so I bought 4 pots of those with a few extra bits here & there.

Like I said, I have a problem. 

Those combo pots are kinda awful because they never put compatible plants in them & the pots they were in were worth the $4 each I spent on them. They even had drainage holes in the bottom which is another thing that many stores screw up too, they'll put a cactus in a pot without drainage then overwater it.

I'll take all those plants out (over 20 total), separate them into proper sized pots for each plant & use the pots for some other plants.


----------



## Hearthfire

RCIAG, I wanna see pics of your cacti/ succulent piece spread! My imagination is running wild! And I LOVE your twins!! Your setup will be amazing. It's hard for me to turn down cauldrons or scary pumpkins. We all have "problems" here. You are not alone!


----------



## PoeLover

I just received this in the mail today. I ordered it from Raggedy Jan on Pfatt Marketplace. I'm not sure what I love more - the clock or this note she included with the shipping email:
Through wind and rain and dark of night
Your Halloween clock has taken flight
Dodging bats and ghosts and witches on brooms
It should arrive at your home very soon

How cute is that?


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Home Goods has stuff! Not a lot, but some. I picked up multiples of these 2 two plates this morning (full size plates, $4.99 each). According to the manager, their usual merchandise for this time of year is stuck in port, so the warehouses are sending what they have (Halloween) to keep the shelves from being empty. It felt like Christmas (you know what I mean) when I saw a little Halloween here and there in the store so early!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hearthfire said:


> And I found some Halloween dinner plates!!! I love . Love them I am going to go check ours


----------



## lizzyborden

RCIAG said:


> Like I said, I have a problem.


Nice finds!

I've been able to successfully fight large Halloween purchases because I'm running out of room and hope to start back on the remodel this fall. However I find myself constantly buying/rescuing plants. I overwintered three geraniums, two coleus and a Persian shield in addition to my other houseplants. I managed to turn those plants into about 30 to fill my outside planters this year. I really have no idea just how many additional plants I've bought so far this year, but if I intend to keep one of each inside this winter I may be in trouble.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I caved and bought the big Home Depot snake today. It's a surprise for my DH & kids and I think they will be sufficiently creeped out by it. We live on a corner lot and it doesn't necessarily fit our front yard Halloween "themes", but it will be great to put a spotlight on it in the side yard. My son will probably like it best!


----------



## RCIAG

lizzyborden said:


> I overwintered three geraniums, two coleus and a Persian shield in addition to my other houseplants. I managed to turn those plants into about 30 to fill my outside planters this year. I really have no idea just how many additional plants I've bought so far this year, but if I intend to keep one of each inside this winter I may be in trouble.


Thankfully the cacti & succulents are small & grow slowly so I can fit far too many inside but I'm running out of sunny places & I just don't wanna invest in grow lights because that's just too much for me to worry about.

I can't really do a lot of regular plants because I have 2 cats collectively known as The Furry Ruiner Brothers, Ziggy & Augie. Ziggy eats certain plants & together they get rips doing kitty parkour off of stuff & will knock plants over.Cacti & succulents that get knocked over won't get eaten nor will they die if they fall behind something & I don't get to them right away.

As it is with this gross weather I've had to bring in more than a few lately because some don't like the blasting hot heat & sun. I know that's hard to believe but it's true of some of them...googles..I'm terrible with their names....gasteria, some haworthia, those stupid Christmas cactuses (that I keep killing), & a few others can take shade & less heat but I generally start 'em out on the cement stoop in the afternoon heat & check 'em after a few hours.


----------



## Meadow

RCIAG said:


> I then went to Michaels & bought a bunch of 70% off succulents & veggies to do more scary plants & veggies. I recall someone here stating they were doing a scary garden & I totally stole your idea. I was just happy to find some decent choices at Michaels because I wasn't ready to spend $20 on a fake cabbage but I'll glady spend $2 on small ones.


Ha! You never know what purchase you post will help someone too! I am doing the witches farm this year and grabbed all 12 of the baby cabbage that Michael’s had cause I couldn’t craft them for what the clearance price was. I also got the tomatoes cause “killer tomatoes”! Be sure to share some pictures when you spookify your purchases. I’m still torn as to turning them into “baby cabbages” or something else.


----------



## Meadow

Joann’s has a deal on unfinished wood signs and there’s a 25% coupon in the app for curbside so grabbed a few of these:






Wooden 2 Plank Yard Sign | JOANN


Shop Wooden 2 Plank Yard Sign at JOANN fabric and craft store online to stock up on the best supplies for your project. Explore the site today!




www.joann.com










Wooden Plank Yard Sign | JOANN


Shop Wooden Plank Yard Sign at JOANN fabric and craft store online to stock up on the best supplies for your project. Explore the site today!




www.joann.com





They should be perfect stained with some spooky farm crop names on them and the price was reasonable.


----------



## Hearthfire

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Home Goods has stuff! Not a lot, but some. I picked up multiples of these 2 two plates this morning (full size plates, $4.99 each). According to the manager, their usual merchandise for this time of year is stuck in port, so the warehouses are sending what they have (Halloween) to keep the shelves from being empty. It felt like Christmas (you know what I mean) when I saw a little Halloween here and there in the store so early!
> View attachment 746890


I got those plates as well!! I love them!!


----------



## Hearthfire

Yodlei said:


> Sorry about the circumstances but your place looks perfect as a witch's cottage. New is always an exciting start as far as decorating....possibilities look endless. I love being out in the country with lots of yard between houses...too bad those damn warehouses are moving closer & closer. Really don't want to give up my place at my age. Never expected to retire & finally get to enjoy the fruits but I'm holding off doing things because you never know. If someone told me I had to get rid of my stuff, I'd go find a cottage myself! Congrats & wish you the best.
> 
> Getting back on topic....not actually bought or found, nor was it today but I missed my 60th & 61st Birthday due to lockdowns & my Sisters & Bro-In-Laws came out in late March when we had some unusually warm weather & sat in the drive & "celebrated". They didn't want to hold on to presents for yet another year so got these for my Halloween Tree along with other stuff:
> View attachment 746838
> 
> 
> Also back awhile when Stock & Field closed (previously BigR) for anyone who is familiar, they had some Halloween stuff on clearance. 45 cents...paper straws, pumpkin leaf bags & flashing bat necklaces:
> View attachment 746839
> 
> 
> Bought several of the bats & going to hang them on my Halloween Tree as ornaments.


Thank you for the warm thoughts and support! Onward and upward! I love your horror ornaments. I may have to stalk those now!


----------



## kristinms8

Bought these “HALLOWEEN ZOMBIE HANDS TREE DECOR” from Oriental Trading Company. I am thinking of using them to display a crystal ball or a small pumpkin or another trinket. Or mounting them around a Frankenstein picture that I have. They’re resin & came with some string so you could wrap them around a tree, but I’m going to keep them inside.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbiejo

I found a little Halloween merchandise at TJMaxx today. There’s not a lot, but I did pick up six white pumpkin brûlée candles. They smell delicious and make me think of fall. 🎃


----------



## SLCGirl

Hearthfire said:


> Yay! Now on to TJ Max!
> View attachment 746484


Hey! I got that big ol' skull, too. It's great!


----------



## SLCGirl

RCIAG said:


> That is GORGEOUS! Is it lit from inside too?


That's what my boyfriend said when he saw mine. A purple light.


----------



## Therewolf

Just ordered some Beef Netting to use as a web backdrop / house & fence covering. 1st time trying it out, all the pics look cool so I hope it turns out well.





Halloween Decorations - Trenton Mills, LLC


Trenton Mills




www.trentonmills.com


----------



## Meadow

Therewolf said:


> Just ordered some Beef Netting to use as a web backdrop / house & fence covering. 1st time trying it out, all the pics look cool so I hope it turns out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Decorations - Trenton Mills, LLC
> 
> 
> Trenton Mills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trentonmills.com


You’ll love it!


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> Soooooo guess what I bought????? A witch's cottage among old hardwoods with a creek running beside the house. My hubby of 22 yrs decided my Halloween stuff had to go. So I decided he should go! My Season has always been a part of my soul which he has known. Now I have a place to call my own. My little nook. It is absolutely perfect. I can't wait to decorate my new home


That sounds like heaven.


----------



## Hearthfire

schatze said:


> That sounds like heaven.


I got really lucky! Or maybe my magic worked! Because several other people were ahead of me to get it and things magically fell through. I asked for clarity and my own space. Then got a call first thing the next morning full filling both those requests. Soooo excited!


----------



## Meadow

Saw this and love the skeleton with the top hat. And the size!

Member's Mark 72" Halloween Front Porch Sign (Skeleton)









Member's Mark 72" Halloween Front Porch Sign (Skeleton) - Sam's Club


Buy Member's Mark 72" Halloween Front Porch Sign (Skeleton) : Halloween Decor at SamsClub.com




www.samsclub.com


----------



## Homer Rocks

Free foam!!!


----------



## scarethekidz

Homer Rocks said:


> Free foam!!!
> View attachment 747025


HOOWW??????? 
i called 3 different tractor supplies and all said they send them back!


----------



## Cephus404

scarethekidz said:


> HOOWW???????
> i called 3 different tractor supplies and all said they send them back!


Same here. I have a TSC right down the street and they send all of that foam back to the warehouse. You also can't get pallets anywhere here. All of them get returned.


----------



## kristinms8

Ordered some vintage USPS Universal Monsters pins & magnets on eBay and picked up a shadow box on sale at Michael’s and made this.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow

Found her today while looking around for new items. I don’t exactly “need” another witch but I like her voice track and her movement.









DigitEye 68 Inch Soothsayer Witch Animated Prop


Have your ominous fortune told by the 68 Inch DigitEye Soothsayer Witch Animated Prop! Stare into the crystal ball and learn your future with the 68 Inch DigitEye Soothsayer Witch Animated Prop!




www.halloweencostumes.com





Video:


----------



## RCIAG

Cephus404 said:


> Same here. I have a TSC right down the street and they send all of that foam back to the warehouse. You also can't get pallets anywhere here. All of them get returned.


Anyone looking for pallets, foam or boxes:
Check with any HVAC/Plumbing company. Used to work for one & we'd get all kinds of boxes, pallets & styrofoam daily. Now it wasn't giant blocks of foam but we would get it as packaging. 

We'd also get the type of packaging that is basically expanding foam in a plastic bag. They'd put the plastic bag in around the pump (or whatever they were shipping) & then you pump the foam into the plastic bag & it would expand & mold itself around the pump & protect it cheaper & better than formed foam or peanuts or whatever.

If you're into carving foam you could just peel the plastic bag off & go at it.


----------



## Homer Rocks

scarethekidz said:


> HOOWW???????
> i called 3 different tractor supplies and all said they send them back!
> [/QUOT.
> 
> The store by my work sells the pallets for $3 or $4. I had to ask for the foam but no big deal. I know someone that works there so they volunteered to do the shrink wrap on the pallets and delivered it for gas money. Weird???? I'm in a really small town but I'd think they would all follow the same policues since they are corporate. Who knows?? Some people are just dicks.


----------



## Mich1073

Homer Rocks said:


> Free foam!!!
> View attachment 747025


I filled my car up yesterday. 

I only took what they did not have wrapped to ship back and of course asked before I took any.

Both by me allow me to take it. The newest one said they have to keep requesting it to go back and I am free to it until they do and not to make a mess of them. I always make sure it's as neat or neater when I am done and thankful to still get them. I may go grab more today.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought these resin molds that make shelves or key hooks.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Doing harry potter theme for my work cube saw this mirror that screamed harry potter got it for 2.50


----------



## Bobbiejo

I just ordered a 13 x 19 print of the wicked witch for a display I am putting together on a cabinet top.


----------



## Illysium

Got the willow tree from Big Lots. I absolutely love it. 1/3 of the lights twinkle. The first pic is shaped at 5ft, the second is at 6ft.


----------



## RCIAG

Zulily gets me every year. What I've bought so far (but I haven't received all of it yet).


----------



## amylw1

so this animated witch "accidently" fell into my basket on ebay last week. haha. been after one for ages. 

however, shes in need of bit of tlc - i've painted her nails purple and her bowl has been spray painted black. i want to give her a new hair do but not sure how as the bits in pic are glued near edge of her hat, so a full wig isnt going to work. her skin isnt peach but has peach and white patches.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Got my crystal ball for the witch room.


----------



## Bobbiejo

RCIAG said:


> Zulily gets me every year. What I've bought so far (but I haven't received all of it yet).
> View attachment 747364
> 
> 
> View attachment 747365
> 
> 
> View attachment 747366
> 
> 
> View attachment 747368
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 747369
> View attachment 747370
> 
> 
> View attachment 747371


So many Bethany Lowe pieces! Good prices?


----------



## amylw1

that crystal is gorgous


----------



## Saki.Girl

RCIAG said:


> Zulily gets me every year. What I've bought so far (but I haven't received all of it yet).
> View attachment 747364
> 
> 
> View attachment 747365
> 
> 
> View attachment 747366
> 
> 
> View attachment 747368
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 747369
> View attachment 747370
> 
> 
> View attachment 747371


i have never bought from them might have to check it out.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

My brother snuck over to B&BW and bought me the hand pedestal. I immediately painted the nails black.


----------



## kristinms8

HighPriestessIce said:


> My brother snuck over to B&BW and bought me the hand pedestal. I immediately painted the nails black.
> View attachment 747397


Looks great with the black nails!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow

HighPriestessIce said:


> My brother snuck over to B&BW and bought me the hand pedestal. I immediately painted the nails black.
> View attachment 747397


That’s outstanding and great call on the nails!


----------



## Illysium

Ordered 4 of these from Bed Bath & Beyond. Should be a nice filler for my village.


----------



## Hearthfire

There is an uproar over the hand from Bath and Bodywork. People are furious over some stores holding the items for other customers or not having any at all because employees are buying them. Then I heard people were buying everything up just to resell on Mercari. It's getting crazy like the Rae Dunnies. I'm glad you painted the nails. It didn't look right the original way


----------



## Hearthfire

Look what I found!! If anyone is doing fortune teller theme, get to Ross!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Cute...I went to Ross yesterday and saw ..........backbacks ☹


----------



## Hearthfire

This was way in the back by the pics and curtains. Mostly back to school stuff anywhere else.


----------



## Illysium

Hearthfire said:


> Look what I found!! If anyone is doing fortune teller theme, get to Ross!
> View attachment 747430


Love that moon with the chains!


----------



## Hearthfire

The moon with the chains was $8


----------



## Hearthfire

The narrow long piece with the moon phases was $5. It'll be it all year long!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Hearthfire said:


> Look what I found!! If anyone is doing fortune teller theme, get to Ross!
> View attachment 747429
> View attachment 747430


That bat one is cool. Did you get it?

Edited: Did you happen to get a pumpkin purse today as well? I think I might have seen you post elsewhere. 😁


----------



## kristinms8

Felt super lucky finding these items from a very kind local seller on OfferUp.











































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hearthfire

Yes that's me! I got the purse from Love Pain and Stiches! Of course I got the bat sign! it is heavy metal and $15!


----------



## Jeremy7

The cashier at Big Lots was excited SOMEONE was buying Halloween stuff. And I can't blame her


----------



## Bobbiejo




----------



## Meadow

Bobbiejo said:


> View attachment 747624


Well ain’t that little guy super cute!!! Love the feet and tail!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Halloween decor hunting supplies! A cute tote bag and candy. I unironically love Halloween Kisses.


----------



## kittyvibe

Bobbiejo said:


> View attachment 747624


Where did you get him? 😍


----------



## Bobbiejo

kittyvibe said:


> Where did you get him? 😍


Hi kittyvibe! I ordered it online from Voltaire. I am loving mine! The B&BW sanitizers fit inside. 





__





Aurelio Voltaire - Store


Store for Aurelio Voltaire



voltaire.net


----------



## Saki.Girl

My scores yesterday


----------



## RiverRat3

Bobbiejo said:


> View attachment 747624


You got the Voltaire sanitizer holder! He is so cute!!


----------



## dbruner

I got the CB gargoyle today. Can’t wait to park him at the front door in October


----------



## Bobbiejo

Any collectors of Jenene Mortimer? She makes one of a kind Halloween shelf-sitter witches that are very hard to get. I always miss when she lists new pieces and they sell out in minutes. I lucked out last night and scored Luna, she is the tallest witch in the middle holding the crescent moon.


----------



## RCIAG

Those are really cute. I like that they're all redheads too.


----------



## CJSimon

Some of my haul from a Halloween Flea/Craft market today.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I found the dishware I wanted!


----------



## Halloeve55

CJSimon said:


> Some of my haul from a Halloween Flea/Craft market today.


Love that lamp! What a great haul! I wish my area had markets like that!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Bobbiejo said:


> Any collectors of Jenene Mortimer? She makes one of a kind Halloween shelf-sitter witches that are very hard to get. I always miss when she lists new pieces and they sell out in minutes. I lucked out last night and scored Luna, she is the tallest witch in the middle holding the crescent moon.
> View attachment 747707


Oh, wow, I've never seen these or heard of this artist before. But her girls with the longer hair look a lot like my DD9 so now I'm invested! LOL! I guess I'm going to have to keep an eye out, thanks!


----------



## CJSimon

Halloeve55 said:


> Love that lamp! What a great haul! I wish my area had markets like that!


The lamp is fantastic. There were so many to choose from, each so unique and beautiful.

This is only the second year they’ve held the event. Such great vendors. And a great mix of vintage, retail and handmade decor/props.
It’s about 90 or so minutes away from me, but well worth the drive.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Saki.Girl said:


> My scores yesterday
> View attachment 747648


i love the additions to your Avon Cape Cod collection. I have a few pieces but am not sure if they are safe to use. My concern is that they may contain lead. Do you know if they are safe to actually use? Do you use yours To eat and drink from? Thanks!


----------



## Halloeve55

CJSimon said:


> The lamp is fantastic. There were so many to choose from, each so unique and beautiful.
> 
> This is only the second year they’ve held the event. Such great vendors. And a great mix of vintage, retail and handmade decor/props.
> It’s about 90 or so minutes away from me, but well worth the drive.


That’s so cool!


----------



## kristinms8

Picked up a few items over the past few days: embroidered skulls button up shirt (Ross), black metal stacked skulls candleholder (Home Goods), & 3 black metal candleholders (TJ Maxx).



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## restingWITCHface

Therewolf said:


> Just ordered some Beef Netting to use as a web backdrop / house & fence covering. 1st time trying it out, all the pics look cool so I hope it turns out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Decorations - Trenton Mills, LLC
> 
> 
> Trenton Mills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trentonmills.com


May i ask did you happen to go with the cotton/poly blend or the 100% poly?


----------



## Therewolf

deva said:


> May i ask did you happen to go with the cotton/poly blend or the 100% poly?


I actually contacted Trenton Mills to find out which reacted well to Black light, they recommended the 100% Poly, so that is what I went with. Have not been able to test it out as I'm in the middle of Kitchen remodel at home, and promised the Mrs. I would finish it before starting my Halloween builds... almost there!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I bit the bullet and bought some beef netting from the same website as above this morning! I've been wanting to try it for years and this season DH got his giant 12ft skelly, so I figured I might as well indulge myself! LOL! Well, that, and DS has been asking for a dedicated spider area in our yard for over a year, so I figure the beef netting will win me some cool points!

I went with the cheaper cotton blend - we are not concerned with blacklight, but I hope the 100% Poly does a good job for those who want that effect!


----------



## restingWITCHface

Im excited to get some this year also! Therewolf, Thanks for the tip about the poly and backlights, i wouldnt have thought of that off the top of my head

edit: sorry im having trouble quoting and it messed up a post!


----------



## restingWITCHface

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I bit the bullet and bought some beef netting from the same website as above this morning! I've been wanting to try it for years and this season DH got his giant 12ft skelly, so I figured I might as well indulge myself! LOL! Well, that, and DS has been asking for a dedicated spider area in our yard for over a year, so I figure the beef netting will win me some cool points!
> 
> I went with the cheaper cotton blend - we are not concerned with blacklight, but I hope the 100% Poly does a good job for those who want that effect!





Therewolf said:


> I actually contacted Trenton Mills to find out which reacted well to Black light, they recommended the 100% Poly, so that is what I went with. Have not been able to test it out as I'm in the middle of Kitchen remodel at home, and promised the Mrs. I would finish it before starting my Halloween builds... almost there!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought this throw blanket for my cozy horror corner.


----------



## Nightbird

I don’t have a plan for it yet, but I thought it was creepy….. so I bought it.


----------



## Illysium

Cathedral window that I'm painting black, vintage wooden axis print, & copper pumpkin stack from Homegoods
Purple trees from Bed Bath & Beyond
Burgundy olive leaf bushes from Joann


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Carpet for the new horror corner.


----------



## MT_Grave

So I threw this together last night. Just printed and laminated the sign and numbers and attached to some plywood I painted black.


----------



## Halloeve55

MT_Grave said:


> So I threw this together last night. Just printed and laminated the sign and numbers and attached to some plywood I painted black.


That’s awesome!


----------



## Meadow

Was feeling like I needed something spooky to wear. Thank you Old Navy!!! 👻


----------



## SeventyOne

Found gothic/vampire Mickey and Minnie at TJ Maxx today. (Trick or treat pumpkins are actually from Disney World last year, or maybe the Disney outlet--but seem to work perfectly.)


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Went to Home Goods today and got a bit more of a haul than I expected!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

2 more cozy blankets for fall movie watching.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Just bought both of these blow molds from Big Lots online. $30 each, 14inches high... and free shipping for purchases over $59


----------



## dbruner

I ordered a couple of things from GR today before the free shipping code expires; the crystal ball, creepy keys and the haunted hotel canvas. Going to try to hit a few Homegoods this weekend.


----------



## kristinms8

Felt super lucky to find a couple items on my wish list at Home Goods tonight! Skeleton hands hurricane & skeleton arm lantern. [emoji88][emoji1665]











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HalloweenInsanity

RCIAG said:


> Sadly, I do know how it goes, see that Zulily post above for evidence of how well I know it goes!! At least jewelry is easy to hide & goes mostly unnoticed in my house since I have so much of it!


----------



## projectworkout

I found a shaking Casper and a very large light up snow globe (both gemmy) today at an estate sale. Both very good finds for this area. Paid $5 each!!!


----------



## IowaGuy

Two new additions from Menards...currently getting approval from the gf's cat


----------



## Hearthfire

Oh that greenhouse is awesome!!!


----------



## IowaGuy

It was different....thats why I needed it


----------



## Yodlei

Might have to consider that myself. Did they have a lot out? Nothing but a few new candles on website & was at 1 yesterday with no sign of putting anything out yet except for the couple of boxes I saw above in the Garden Center (along with more Christmas). The box I saw mentioned candy bowls.


----------



## Yodlei

Went to Big Lots yesterday....just starting to get a few little things out but picked up these 2 things:


















Tombstone lights up:


----------



## Hearthfire

I finally scored some sheets! And I found a skull mini muffin Nordicware. Check out the candle holder from Ross!!


----------



## dbruner

Where did you get the sheets? Those are nice


----------



## dbruner

Duh- just zoomed in on the label!


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> I finally scored some sheets! And I found a skull mini muffin Nordicware. Check out the candle holder from Ross!!
> View attachment 748224
> View attachment 748225
> View attachment 748226
> View attachment 748227


Is the Bat Candleholder from Ross a metal or resin? Thank You!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hearthfire

The bat candle holder is metal and very sturdy! It was $12.99. The skeleton carrying the bowls is also heavy metal and was $16.99. The sheets were at TJMaxx and Marshalls


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I found these at homesense and needed them immediately. The owl I immediately painted black because the light brown looked more Garden statue to me.


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> The bat candle holder is metal and very sturdy! It was $12.99. The skeleton carrying the bowls is also heavy metal and was $16.99. The sheets were at TJMaxx and Marshalls


Thanks so much! That’s awesome! Fingers crossed I can find one soon! [emoji1696][emoji1660]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Homer Rocks

Dont usually go so cutsiepoo but I hit up Big Lots on my way home from work. They didnt have a ton out but some fun stuff.❤


----------



## Midwest_Mystical

I bought this today off of Facebook Marketplace, and it's probably my worst Marketplace experience to date. Earlier today, I saw a listing for this on Marketplace and I message the seller(an older lady whom I've bought stuff from before). I told her I would be at her house between five and six. At the time I was babysitting, as my mom was at the hospital visiting my grandma on her birthday. I chose that timeframe because I thought my mom would be home before then. Anyway, it's six and my mom's still not home. The lady messages me asking where I am and I told her I'll leave by the time my mom got home, which was around 6:15.

Driving to her house, I miss the street to turn on to. I get to the lady's house, which was around seven and I read my messages where she says, "I think you're a fraud" and "I'm going to report you." I get up to the lady's porch and she's not happy. She tells me how I've wasted her time and that she had others wanting this, giving me the impression that she sold it. I apologized and explained my situation. She told me she was giving me grief and she wouldn't give me a bad review as long as I gave her a good one. She told me to bring it back if it didn't work and to check her Facebook for new listings.I feel bad for making her wait and it wasn't my intention to do so. 

Overall, I'm happy with my purchase. I was worried that this would end up in the hands of a reseller. The Bride works except for her mouth, but that can be fixed. Her sleeves and dress are stained, but it's no big deal. She retailed at Garden Ridge for $24.99. Ever since Garden Ridge rebranded itself as At Home, the store's gone down hill. They used to place a larger emphasis on Halloween and Christmas. I remember when our local store used to have a concession stand in the picture area.


----------



## Yodlei

projectworkout said:


> I found a shaking Casper and a very large light up snow globe (both gemmy) today at an estate sale. Both very good finds for this area. Paid $5 each!!!
> 
> View attachment 748100
> View attachment 748101


You should check with an antique toy dealer on those....you might have won the lottery, especially with Casper!!!


----------



## toysaplenty

I got a Beetlejuice shrunken head today.


----------



## MomeWraith

*Have an order confirmation for these gals.*
*Fingers crossed it does not get canceled**.
🤞*


----------



## schatze

Five bucks a head at Big Lots.


----------



## Yodlei

schatze said:


> Five bucks a head at Big Lots.
> 
> View attachment 748486


Wish either of mine would stock already. Bought a couple of things last week & Sis looked yesterday & nothing but the same few things I saw. Those heads were unavailable on-line & wanted them & still not in store yet. Today I was going to do my shopping but all these places still not releasing anything will probably all have it out on Monday.

Their website sucks today....search Halloween & you get grocery items sprinkled in. The total items went up so got excited. Just food & a bunch of candles sprinkled in.


----------



## MomeWraith

Digging the twine through the eye sockets 😈
Might need to visit BL sometime.


----------



## Labfreak7

I bit. Decided these were too cool to not get. Got one of each of the three colors, two skull lamps and a skeleton hand lamp to get free shipping. These will be implemented into this years haunt.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

I added two new cauldrons to my collection. The one with the frogs is from the Victorian Trading Company. It sits on three frogs but only two show up in the pictures.


----------



## Jeremy7

I bought a Santa jacket, fake beard, and werewolf gloves for my costumes.


----------



## Impy

MomeWraith said:


> *Have an order confirmation for these gals.*
> *Fingers crossed it does not get canceled**.
> 🤞*
> 
> View attachment 748484


Same! Congratulations!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Snagged this bag!


----------



## RCIAG

OMG!! I Thanks for posting this & don't tell my husband but I just ordered the pumpkin bag. I don't even care if it makes it here for Halloween. I have a coffin shaped bag but it barely holds anything since it's shaped like a coffin.It holds my phone & wallet & maybe a pack of tissues








Products


Monster Creations



monster-creations.myshopify.com


----------



## restingWITCHface

HighPriestessIce said:


> Snagged this bag!
> View attachment 748524


That is awesome


----------



## SLCGirl

A toy for my dogs


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Got this Wheel of Fate from Oriental Trading. It's pretty big/decently heavy - I added the wine bottle for scale. It comes with a hole notched out in the bottom and a piece that slots into it so you can stand it up, but I might try and convert it to a wall-hanging. I have another Wheel of Fate already on my wall and a standing one on a skeleton hand from Target, so I'd like to display them all together. Three of anything makes a collection, right?!

And if you don't like the Fate that one of them gives you, you can spin another one!


----------



## Meadow

Paint! Stocked up on orange, yellow, white and green craft paint from Michael’s thanks to some coupons and a 10% rebate. Plan to start crafting my candy corn stalks soon!

Also got a can of chalkboard spray paint for the farm signs and chalkboard markers. I figured that will give me options for future years. Hope it’s the right move!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

RCIAG said:


> OMG!! I Thanks for posting this & don't tell my husband but I just ordered the pumpkin bag. I don't even care if it makes it here for Halloween. I have a coffin shaped bag but it barely holds anything since it's shaped like a coffin.It holds my phone & wallet & maybe a pack of tissues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products
> 
> 
> Monster Creations
> 
> 
> 
> monster-creations.myshopify.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 748544


The pumpkin bag was adorable too! I was tempted for all 3 bags but didn't have the funds for it.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

HighPriestessIce said:


> The pumpkin bag was adorable too! I was tempted for all 3 bags but didn't have the funds for it.


Those bags are FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## kristinms8

Awesome day! Went shopping with my best friend & found several items on my list & a few items I hadn’t seen before. Lantern & glass pumpkins from Home Goods, Bat Candleholders / throw / Witch tealight holder from Ross. [emoji1665][emoji88][emoji1665][emoji1660][emoji1665][emoji3295][emoji1665]



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditsterz

Found some stuff at marshalls today.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Found this…thing…at a thrift store. It’s about a foot tall. It was cheap because it’s broken, and pretty ugly…why are there squirrels?!  But it’s going to be amazing on a tombstone!


----------



## icemanfred

toysaplenty said:


> I got a Beetlejuice shrunken head today.


where did you get that, it looks really good.


----------



## Hearthfire

kristinms8 said:


> Awesome day! Went shopping with my best friend & found several items on my list & a few items I hadn’t seen before. Lantern & glass pumpkins from Home Goods, Bat Candleholders / throw / Witch tealight holder from Ross. [emoji1665][emoji88][emoji1665][emoji1660][emoji1665][emoji3295][emoji1665]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been hitting my Ross hunting another Bat candle holder for you! I'm glad you found it!


----------



## Hearthfire

And @NormalLikeYou that is going to look amazing on a tombstone!!!


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> I have been hitting my Ross hunting another Bat candle holder for you! I'm glad you found it!


Thank You So Much! Was so excited when I found it yesterday! [emoji1665][emoji1660]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow

More supplies!! Got a 100 ball pit balls and spiders from Amazon. “Fresh Spider Eggs” for Full Moon Farm here we come! I really need someone to stock Christmas stuff so I can get some LED Christmas lights to light them up.

And, some evil face stickers for the killer tomatoes cause I’m being lazy and not painting on all the faces.


----------



## Hearthfire

Ooooo I found some more goodies at Ross. They had these bowls in 3 different sizes. This one is the smallest. I also got the one slightly larger. And I couldn't pass up the skeleton server


----------



## Hearthfire

I saw but these but didn't buy them maybe I should have. For some reason they reminded me of you @THEJOKER.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Hearthfire said:


> I saw but these but didn't buy them maybe I should have. For some reason they reminded me of you @THEJOKER.
> View attachment 748618


I have the "Trick" and Treat" set of these for my dog. She even has her own Halloween placemat to put them on.


----------



## Illysium

Found some cool stuff this week.

Plates and moon phase platters from Homegoods, pillow from TJ Maxx, hammered moon from Ross, black & gold bowls from Petco, moon phase hanger from Earthbound Trading and chevron votive holders from Hobby Lobby:


----------



## Illysium

Hearthfire said:


> Ooooo I found some more goodies at Ross. They had these bowls in 3 different sizes. This one is the smallest. I also got the one slightly larger. And I couldn't pass up the skeleton server
> View attachment 748615
> View attachment 748616


Love that snake bowl! My store never gets anything cool.


----------



## Illysium

Found some cute dog toys too and a skull hide for my snake.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Illysium said:


> Found some cute dog toys too and a skull hide for my snake.
> 
> View attachment 748624


Looks more like Christmas for your dog! That is a lot of toys! Lucky dog for sure.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Illysium said:


> Found some cool stuff this week.
> 
> Plates and moon phase platters from Homegoods, pillow from TJ Maxx, hammered moon from Ross, black & gold bowls from Petco, moon phase hanger from Earthbound Trading and chevron votives from Hobby Lobby:
> 
> 
> View attachment 748620
> View attachment 748622


I love all of this! 😍


----------



## Meadow

Illysium said:


> Found some cute dog toys too and a skull hide for my snake.
> 
> View attachment 748624


The best part about this is that pup in the back left looking at the haul and probably wondering when it’s puppy play time!


----------



## Hearthfire

Illysium said:


> Found some cool stuff this week.
> 
> Plates and moon phase platters from Homegoods, pillow from TJ Maxx, hammered moon from Ross, black & gold bowls from Petco, moon phase hanger from Earthbound Trading and chevron votive holders from Hobby Lobby:
> 
> 
> View attachment 748620
> View attachment 748622


I would have those beauties out all year! I found an interesting gold metal hanger from Ross that has fortune teller symbols...like the palm and eye. Once I hang it I'll grab a pic. I literally thought of you when I found my moon phase hanger and the snake bowls. Usually my Ross sucks but I've been finding one awesome item at a time!


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> Ooooo I found some more goodies at Ross. They had these bowls in 3 different sizes. This one is the smallest. I also got the one slightly larger. And I couldn't pass up the skeleton server
> View attachment 748615
> View attachment 748616
> View attachment 748617


Great find! The bowls look like a gunmetal vs the light silver pics I’ve seen from others. Very beautiful! [emoji216]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

Illysium said:


> Found some cool stuff this week.
> 
> Plates and moon phase platters from Homegoods, pillow from TJ Maxx, hammered moon from Ross, black & gold bowls from Petco, moon phase hanger from Earthbound Trading and chevron votive holders from Hobby Lobby:
> 
> 
> View attachment 748620
> View attachment 748622


Great finds & they all look awesome together! I too would have those out year round! [emoji286]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Did I need another bag? Yes.


----------



## Illysium

Bobbiejo said:


> I love all of this! 😍





Hearthfire said:


> I would have those beauties out all year! I found an interesting gold metal hanger from Ross that has fortune teller symbols...like the palm and eye. Once I hang it I'll grab a pic. I literally thought of you when I found my moon phase hanger and the snake bowls. Usually my Ross sucks but I've been finding one awesome item at a time!





kristinms8 said:


> Great finds & they all look awesome together! I too would have those out year round! [emoji286]


Thanks! They're definitely staying out all year.


----------



## Hearthfire

kristinms8 said:


> Great find! The bowls look like a gunmetal vs the light silver pics I’ve seen from others. Very beautiful! [emoji216]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes they are darker! I love the finish. It's like hammered bronze


----------



## Malicious

Illysium said:


> Found some cool stuff this week.
> 
> Plates and moon phase platters from Homegoods, pillow from TJ Maxx, hammered moon from Ross, black & gold bowls from Petco, moon phase hanger from Earthbound Trading and chevron votive holders from Hobby Lobby:
> 
> 
> View attachment 748620
> View attachment 748622


The pillow is much better represented in your picture! Nice finds!


----------



## Illysium

Malicious said:


> The pillow is much better represented in your picture! Nice finds!


Thanks!


----------



## schatze

I tad cutesy, but I liked the shape. $8 at Big lots.









And also getting in on the last day of free shipping at Oriental Imports, I ordered palm paper napkins and a Wheel of Fortune.


----------



## Spookerstar

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I added two new cauldrons to my collection. The one with the frogs is from the Victorian Trading Company. It sits on three frogs but only two show up in the pictures.
> View attachment 748494
> View attachment 748495
> View attachment 748496


I have had my eye on that frog cauldron. Can you post a photo of it next to something to get an idea of how big it is?


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Got some cozy oversized shirts and pants to lounge in, in prep for my horror marathons.


----------



## Hearthfire

Illysium said:


> Love that snake bowl! My store never gets anything cool.


Which size would you be interested in? I got the small one pictured but the are 2 larger. Like $8 then $14 then $17 I think. I'll grab one if it's there and you want it


----------



## Illysium

Hearthfire said:


> Which size would you be interested in? I got the small one pictured but the are 2 larger. Like $8 then $14 then $17 I think. I'll grab one if it's there and you want it


PM sent! 🌝


----------



## Spooktacularbre

Found this cutie at Ross today. $13


----------



## Shyra

Bought a scoreboard to use as my counter. Hope to have my little outdoor display up by this weekend!


----------



## Hearthfire

Ross is killing it! Moon phases galore!


----------



## Illysium

Got part of my Target order. I absolutely love the owls! Only $5 each too. They sent me two copper ones, so I painted the guy on the left. No idea what I'm gonna do with the ghosts, they were way too cute not to have though.👻


----------



## Illysium

Also, got my gothic well and gargoyle lamp posts from Michaels'.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Hearthfire said:


> I finally scored some sheets! And I found a skull mini muffin Nordicware. Check out the candle holder from Ross!!
> View attachment 748224
> View attachment 748225
> View attachment 748226
> View attachment 748227


Wow! I absolutely _*love* everything you bought, Hearthfire!_


----------



## Halloeve55

Illysium said:


> Also, got my gothic well and gargoyle lamp posts from Michaels'.


I love those gargoyle lamp posts!


----------



## Hearthfire

Thank you!! I really have lucked out this year for sure!


----------



## Illysium

Got the eye pillows from Michaels, just because they're weird. Also got a second 6' willow from Big Lots, they had two in stock at my store.


----------



## Jeremy7

2 horror ppe, 4 buttons, the Sam pin and Patch kit, a plastic brain, and W. Raith.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

I got this bust yesterday from TJ Maxx. I’m not doing a fortune teller scene this year but decided to get it anyway. i know eventually that I will do another display where this will be useful.


----------



## Yodlei

Mirror Pumpkin, 3 ft. Reaper & 7 ft LED Willow (purple) Tree from HD, Tombstone from Target, Pumpkin, 3' Hanging Reaper & "melting, toxic dude" from Lowes & Animated Skeleton & LED Willow Tree from Big Lots:









Dollar General:









Home Depot:









Big Lots (mouths move to Monster Mash...very cute):









LED Candle Eyeballs from Home Goods:









Michaels:


















Lowes:


----------



## Yodlei

AND..
More Michael's Tiny Treasures:









Spirit Halloween:


----------



## MT_Grave

Scored big at a garage sale yesterday. Low lying fog machine, bloody lab coats, 5 good skulls, couple of owls, some rats, a ton of creepy cloth and a bunch more...$45.00!


----------



## Meadow

Something small and spooky from Joann’s. Love the ribbon roses.


----------



## iwaslikeemilio

At Home







\

HomeGoods










Kirklands










Bath/Body, whew I'm beat


----------



## dbruner

Went to 2 Homegoods and a TJ Maxx. So excited to have a Halloween shower curtain. I also found something for my reaper victim.


----------



## dbruner

My pic didnt post. I will try again.


----------



## Jeremy7

Jeremy7 said:


> 2 horror ppe, 4 buttons, the Sam pin and Patch kit, a plastic brain, and W. Raith.


Took a picture of my smaller procurements (W. Raith is a bit large for my workspace)









My mom offered to buy the decals and a larger button, so I didn't count them in the original post.
I plan on turning the brain into an intellect devourer, to place the decals on my laptop, and to put the Sam patches on a jacket. Buttons, pins, and face masks have obvious uses.


----------



## Labfreak7

MT_Grave said:


> View attachment 749184
> 
> Scored big at a garage sale yesterday. Low lying fog machine, bloody lab coats, 5 good skulls, couple of owls, some rats, a ton of creepy cloth and a bunch more...$45.00!


That’s rare to find so much halloween stuff at a garage sale. Good find!


----------



## kristinms8

Picked up a few things this weekend- Skeleton Hand Crystal Ball, Glass Pumpkin, & Metal Jack O’ Lantern from Home Goods, Jack O’ Lantern Wood Cutout from Ross.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium

Got my plants from Target. The stems are going in a huge pot with the plants from the last two years.


----------



## Illysium

Also found some more cute dog toys at TJ Maxx, and two small pumpkins at HomeGoods. 👻


----------



## Jeremy7

Ordered 3 GHOST tees (Heart Hypnosis, The Burning, and 7 Inches of Satanic Panic) and a pack of Papa Emeritus 4 masks.


----------



## HereForTheBoose

Just came across this guy on Amazon and thought he was worth sharing. It's a tiny Frankie planter. Thinking about buying him for my Venus Flytrap. [Linked here.]


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Some cute kitchenware. I am dying over the coffin plates. Also Walmart had the set of The Real Ghostbusters for $15 so that came home with me.


----------



## RCIAG

He is in my cart now!! I'm a sucker for Frankenstein stuff & have MORE than enough cacti & succulents that will be have to be brought into the house before Halloween (or whenever it gets below 50° around here) so he'll fit right in.


----------



## schatze

I’ve been busy.








From twelve o’clock : At home door mat with “goodbye” upside down so you see that when you leave, two talon candle sticks like last year’s, a Michael’s Halloween countdown board, an At Home Ouija board plaque, and a lighted TJMaxx crackle pumpkin.








Gray smoke swirl dishes, bowls and a small cake stand that will feature the Big Lots lighted babydoll head, the lazy Susan mirror with a Hamsa hand and the apothecary plate are from Marshall’s








More skull dishes , all from Marshall’s and TJMaxx. Told ya I’d been busy.


----------



## Illysium

schatze said:


> I’ve been busy.
> View attachment 749283
> 
> From twelve o’clock : At home door mat with “goodbye” upside down so you see that when you leave, two talon candle sticks like last year’s, a Michael’s Halloween countdown board, an At Home Ouija board plaque, and a lighted TJMaxx crackle pumpkin.


Love that countdown board!


----------



## SLCGirl

Tickets to the Oddities & Curiosities Expo https://odditiesandcuriositiesexpo.com/


----------



## schatze

Illysium said:


> Love that countdown board!


Check your local Michael's they don't have it on their site. $20 with a 20% coupon, $25 without.


----------



## Spooktacularbre

If anyone finds this large plush







spider at their local tjmaxx or Marshall’s I will pay to buy it from you and ship. I’m on a mission to find one


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

HereForTheBoose said:


> Just came across this guy on Amazon and thought he was worth sharing. It's a tiny Frankie planter. Thinking about buying him for my Venus Flytrap. [Linked here.]
> 
> View attachment 749254


Cute! I bought this one for my hubby from Etsy a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Meadow

Spent $8 at Dollar General while grabbing coffee. $3 for the mug and $5 for the shirt.


----------



## Halloeve55

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Cute! I bought this one for my hubby from Etsy a couple of weeks ago...


Love these!!


----------



## Malicious

all purchased online. Tj maxx / michaels


----------



## Bobbiejo

Malicious said:


> all purchased online. Tj maxx / michaels
> View attachment 749418
> View attachment 749415
> View attachment 749416
> View attachment 749417


Love the ghost and bat pillows!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought some new dvds to watch.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook

I am planning on stopping by a Lowe's and picking up one of these gemmy doorbells.


----------



## Hearthfire

kristinms8 said:


> Picked up a few things this weekend- Skeleton Hand Crystal Ball, Glass Pumpkin, & Metal Jack O’ Lantern from Home Goods, Jack O’ Lantern Wood Cutout from Ross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Omg I LOVE the metal JOL!!


----------



## Hearthfire

Like I needed anymore witches! Wait a minute, one can never have enough witches!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hearthfire said:


> Like I needed anymore witches! Wait a minute, one can never have enough witches!
> View attachment 749455


where did you get the all black one from.


----------



## Hearthfire

Both were from AtHome


----------



## Halloeve55

Malicious said:


> all purchased online. Tj maxx / michaels


 Love the Black Skull Woman!


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> Like I needed anymore witches! Wait a minute, one can never have enough witches!
> View attachment 749455


If you have someone telling you that you don’t need more witches, it’s only right to remove that negativity from your life. These are great!


----------



## Meadow

Poison apple orchard supplies finally arrived! Gotta love bulk orders!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Meadow said:


> Poison apple orchard supplies finally arrived! Gotta love bulk orders!
> 
> View attachment 749463


Poison apple orchard sounds really cool. I hope to see pictures of your final display eventually posted.


----------



## Meadow

Bobbiejo said:


> Poison apple orchard sounds really cool. I hope to see pictures of your final display eventually posted.


I’ll definitely snap some pictures when we get the farm set up. Praying for no rain!


----------



## Illysium

Got the skeleton bust and tree hand candleholder from Grandin Road.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Arggh, I don't know why it's sideways, but the top pillow with the skull, the skull blanket and the snake bowl are from Ross. The blanket is crazy soft and my kids are arguing over who gets to use it - even though I want to use it too! Guess I might have to try and find another...The Spell pillow and pumpkin pillow were from Walmart. Last year I bought the cat & ghost-shaped pillows from Walmart and liked them, so I was glad to find the JOL.










The half-skeleton below is a metal yard stake that glows in the dark. He was the only one I saw and was hidden under some baskets. Got him and the cool glass jar (front and center) at TJ Maxx. The jar has a frosted skull on the front if you look close. The JOL projection lights were a must-have for me from Big Lots, and when I stopped there today, they didn't have much out but they did have those and even my DH asked why I didn't buy 2 sets, when usually he rolls his eyes and says we have no more room! LOL! The big mouth cat and JOL are also from Big Lots, as is the very cool white ghost, which has a color-changing light inside. My Big Lots still had a lot of garden items on clearance, and I highly recommend the tall, battery operated lantern on the left. The candle glows like it's lit - this is my 4th one, and I use them on tables on my driveway for Halloween night because we set up a fire pit and seating.


----------



## Hearthfire

Bobbiejo said:


> Love the ghost and bat pillows!


Inwant that death woman so bad!!


----------



## Illysium

Found the moth print, wall snake, countdown board & poison box at Michaels. The print has a shine to it, not nearly as much as last years version though. The weird little sculpture came from Ross.


----------



## Michael__Myers




----------



## Hearthfire

Meadow said:


> If you have someone telling you that you don’t need more witches, it’s only right to remove that negativity from your life. These are great!


I agree completely! And that's exactly why I bought my own house!! Meadow....you are my Spirit Animal!!! 😍❤!!!


----------



## Hearthfire

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Arggh, I don't know why it's sideways, but the top pillow with the skull, the skull blanket and the snake bowl are from Ross. The blanket is crazy soft and my kids are arguing over who gets to use it - even though I want to use it too! Guess I might have to try and find another...The Spell pillow and pumpkin pillow were from Walmart. Last year I bought the cat & ghost-shaped pillows from Walmart and liked them, so I was glad to find the JOL.
> 
> View attachment 749488
> 
> 
> The half-skeleton below is a metal yard stake that glows in the dark. He was the only one I saw and was hidden under some baskets. Got him and the cool glass jar (front and center) at TJ Maxx. The jar has a frosted skull on the front if you look close. The JOL projection lights were a must-have for me from Big Lots, and when I stopped there today, they didn't have much out but they did have those and even my DH asked why I didn't buy 2 sets, when usually he rolls his eyes and says we have no more room! LOL! The big mouth cat and JOL are also from Big Lots, as is the very cool white ghost, which has a color-changing light inside. My Big Lots still had a lot of garden items on clearance, and I highly recommend the tall, battery operated lantern on the left. The candle glows like it's lit - this is my 4th one, and I use them on tables on my driveway for Halloween night because we set up a fire pit and seating.
> 
> View attachment 749489


Omg don't you love the snake bowl?!?!? Everyone should have at least one!!


----------



## kristinms8

Picked up a few things yesterday & today. Raven & Skulls cookie jar & Skeleton Hand with Glass Orb candy dish from Home Goods and Skulls & Roses shirt from Ross.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> I agree completely! And that's exactly why I bought my own house!! Meadow....you are my Spirit Animal!!! 😍❤!!!


Same Doll! I have nothing but the most witchy wishful hopes for you and your witch house!


----------



## Impy

Snagged a lantern from work because if I wait for them to set things, I'll be waiting foreverrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I went a little crazy yesterday. I'm going to blame it on it being my kids' first day of school and I ran out to do errands, so I was at multiple shopping centers and if it just so HAPPENED that there was Halloween merchandise inside some of the stores... well, who could blame me!?! LOL!

Lowes - bought the Creepy Girl, the Trap or Treat doorbell, a creepy doll looking thing under a cloche, and the small NBC Jack blow mold (DS loves him). We put the Creepy Girl with the pop-up head together for the kids to see after school and we all LOVE her. Gonna fluff her out a bit more, but DH & I could not agree whether to keep her inside or put her in the graveyard on Halloween night, so we ended up ordering another. Kids have named them Louisa & Laverne! 










Ross - this pillow is HUGE!









TJ Maxx - Got a metal stake of a line of skelly hands (you can sort of see it in the background of the photo) to match my other glow in the dark skelly stake, bought this super neat potion display that lights up, a silver pedestal with spellbooks underneath, and then while I don't care about Rae Dunn, I do love black cats and liked this figurine. Then near the registers I saw the Tomb Sweet Tomb sign and it reminded me of the Addams Family, so had to have that too. Snake from Michaels. I also got a Welcome to Our Haunted House sign in orange, black & white, with some glitter.


----------



## Hearthfire

Meadow said:


> Same Doll! I have nothing but the most witchy wishful hopes for you and your witch house!


I know you do!! And thank you so much for the warm witchy vibes! I can't wait to get all my goodies and treasures exactly where I want them!


----------



## dbruner

Impy said:


> Snagged a lantern from work because if I wait for them to set things, I'll be waiting foreverrrrrrrrr.





Impy said:


> Snagged a lantern from work because if I wait for them to set things, I'll be waiting foreverrrrrrrrr.


Thats beautiful! Where do you work?


----------



## Impy

dbruner said:


> Thats beautiful! Where do you work?


Thank you! Walgreens.


----------



## Hearthfire

Some more goodies! The blanket is a little more plain than I wanted, but it's a Betsy Johnson so I hoped well made








Ross is killing it with the metal bats from India


----------



## scarenoob

Used scary flying ghost from eBay.
10' reuseable spider web from Etsy (CaptainCobWebStore).
6x 8oz uv blacklight paints from eBay (direct_glow).


----------



## kristinms8

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I went a little crazy yesterday. I'm going to blame it on it being my kids' first day of school and I ran out to do errands, so I was at multiple shopping centers and if it just so HAPPENED that there was Halloween merchandise inside some of the stores... well, who could blame me!?! LOL!
> 
> Lowes - bought the Creepy Girl, the Trap or Treat doorbell, a creepy doll looking thing under a cloche, and the small NBC Jack blow mold (DS loves him). We put the Creepy Girl with the pop-up head together for the kids to see after school and we all LOVE her. Gonna fluff her out a bit more, but DH & I could not agree whether to keep her inside or put her in the graveyard on Halloween night, so we ended up ordering another. Kids have named them Louisa & Laverne!
> 
> View attachment 749560
> 
> 
> Ross - this pillow is HUGE!
> View attachment 749561
> 
> 
> TJ Maxx - Got a metal stake of a line of skelly hands (you can sort of see it in the background of the photo) to match my other glow in the dark skelly stake, bought this super neat potion display that lights up, a silver pedestal with spellbooks underneath, and then while I don't care about Rae Dunn, I do love black cats and liked this figurine. Then near the registers I saw the Tomb Sweet Tomb sign and it reminded me of the Addams Family, so had to have that too. Snake from Michaels. I also got a Welcome to Our Haunted House sign in orange, black & white, with some glitter.
> View attachment 749564
> 
> 
> View attachment 749567


Great finds! Is the book pedestal a metal, ceramic, or another material?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaGuy

Pukkins!! 6







so far


----------



## Bobbiejo

Seven hours of Halloween hunting and this is what I came home with. 😁 Of course I had to start the day off with pumpkin munchkins and pumpkin spice coffee. Good day exploring the stores with my husband. 🎃


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

kristinms8 said:


> Great finds! Is the book pedestal a metal, ceramic, or another material?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's metal, made in India, and rather heavy. Because it's got square books as the pedestal, it's also sturdy.


----------



## Yodlei

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> I am planning on stopping by a Lowe's and picking up one of these gemmy doorbells.
> View attachment 749451


Saw different version a year or so ago & wondered how they ever sold it. It hurt. I would think it could scare a little kid to death.


----------



## Yodlei

Impy said:


> Snagged a lantern from work because if I wait for them to set things, I'll be waiting foreverrrrrrrrr.


Oooooh Where from? I have a lot of lanterns.

Nevermind....guess that's what you get when you start where you left off last without seeing if someone else asked! ha haha


----------



## Yodlei

I, too, went crazy yesterday so I'm leaving some of the minor stuff out
Menard's but the middle tree last week from Michael's:









1st Battery Operated Inflatable I've seen..pumps up with tire pump & lights on a timer:




































Front view:









Home Depot:









Spirit Halloween:


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> Some more goodies! The blanket is a little more plain than I wanted, but it's a Betsy Johnson so I hoped well made
> View attachment 749612
> 
> Ross is killing it with the metal bats from India
> View attachment 749613
> View attachment 749614
> View attachment 749615


Great finds! All the metal bat stuff is awesome! .Love the skelly hand holding the cracked glass candleholder! Going to need to hunt for that one near me! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodlei

Also forgot my Lakeside order:


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Only meant to run some errands and came home with these. No regrets!


----------



## Meadow

Clearly lost my mind at AtHome!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Stopped at our local Spirit for the first time and the kids had a great time. I was actually impressed with the Steven Rhodes adult t-shirt designs they had there. Plenty of "dark" horror movie choices, but also some VERY humorous designs like kids playing a rousing game of Demon Summoning. LOL! I got the black one that says Adopt A Familiar for myself!


----------



## Meadow

Also grabbed this little item at At Home.


----------



## RCIAG

HEADS UP BLOW MOLD FANS!!! i just went through all 32 pages of Hyde & Eek stuff on Target's site & found these lovlies! All battery operated, $10 & best of all AVAILABLE!!

Pumpkin Man









Black Cat










Sassy Skelly










Ghost with Pumpkin










Not a blow mold but also ordered these hands


----------



## morganmac

Grabbed the first boxes of the year of Count Chocula and Frankenberry. NOW it's spooky season at our house!


----------



## Southwest Fall

RCIAG said:


> HEADS UP BLOW MOLD FANS!!! i just went through all 32 pages of Hyde & Eek stuff on Target's site & found these lovlies! All battery operated, $10 & best of all AVAILABLE!!
> 
> Pumpkin Man
> View attachment 749845
> 
> 
> Black Cat
> View attachment 749846
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy Skelly
> View attachment 749847
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost with Pumpkin
> View attachment 749848
> 
> 
> 
> Not a blow mold but also ordered these hands
> View attachment 749849


Thanks. I'm heading to my local target today now for these.


----------



## Southwest Fall

Well my target says in stock for all the blow molds but none were on the shelves. Picked them up online. Thanks @RCIAG
Ordered the pumpkin man, skelly, and the ghost.


----------



## toysaplenty

RCIAG said:


> HEADS UP BLOW MOLD FANS!!! i just went through all 32 pages of Hyde & Eek stuff on Target's site & found these lovlies! All battery operated, $10 & best of all AVAILABLE!!
> 
> Pumpkin Man
> View attachment 749845
> 
> 
> Black Cat
> View attachment 749846
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy Skelly
> View attachment 749847
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost with Pumpkin
> View attachment 749848
> 
> 
> 
> Not a blow mold but also ordered these hands
> View attachment 749849


----------



## toysaplenty

The cat blow mold is sold out online, ugh!


----------



## Southwest Fall

toysaplenty said:


> The cat blow mold is sold out online, ugh!


Keep looking often. It will probably be back in stock again. The ghost is gone now too.


----------



## RCIAG

OMG! I saw someone on Reddit post those & then came here to post my order within about a half hour span & now they are gone!

Not sure if they'll have these in stores & I know our local Target probably doesn't have them yet since we just started school today.


----------



## Illysium

Got my white jack-o-lantern from Home Depot. They were still setting up, no tombstones out yet. The guy let me sneak back behind the orange gate and grab this guy though! 👻


----------



## Southwest Fall

toysaplenty said:


> The cat blow mold is sold out online, ugh!


The cat is currently back in stock!


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> Some more goodies! The blanket is a little more plain than I wanted, but it's a Betsy Johnson so I hoped well made
> View attachment 749612
> 
> Ross is killing it with the metal bats from India
> View attachment 749613
> View attachment 749614
> View attachment 749615


Love the new bat bowl & tray! Haven’t seen those yet in my area. Felt lucky to get the key holder wall rack, candleholders, & the tray.  Also, the skeleton hand candle holder matches a bowl I picked up last week at HomeGoods, so I will be on the hunt for it now.  Thanks so much for sharing your finds!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just ordered this castle scene backdrop for my vampire coffin room. I’ve ordered a TRex backdrop from this seller before and quite happy with it. Back then it shipped from China so glad to see this one is already stocked here in the U.S. for quicker delivery. Comes in various lengths and heights.


----------



## RCIAG

Because clearly I don't have enough indoor decor plus I'm a sucker for Zulily. The last few orders, none received yet though.


----------



## Meadow

Finally managed to find the creepy doll heads at Big Lots. Snagged just one in green to see if I can work it into those faux cabbages I bought. Zombie cabbage? Baby cabbages? Hope it works!










Well… editing my response. This seems to be a win!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> Because clearly I don't have enough indoor decor plus I'm a sucker for Zulily. The last few orders, none received yet though.
> 
> View attachment 750063
> View attachment 750064


Love those Books!


----------



## Southwest Fall

RCIAG said:


> OMG! I saw someone on Reddit post those & then came here to post my order within about a half hour span & now they are gone!
> 
> Not sure if they'll have these in stores & I know our local Target probably doesn't have them yet since we just started school today.





RCIAG said:


> HEADS UP BLOW MOLD FANS!!! i just went through all 32 pages of Hyde & Eek stuff on Target's site & found these lovlies! All battery operated, $10 & best of all AVAILABLE!!
> 
> Pumpkin Man
> View attachment 749845
> 
> 
> Black Cat
> View attachment 749846
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy Skelly
> View attachment 749847
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost with Pumpkin
> View attachment 749848
> 
> 
> 
> Not a blow mold but also ordered these hands
> View attachment 749849


Got mine today. They look great!!


----------



## Meadow

@Ghost of Spookie did you see this at Zulily?





__





Thriller Gifts Yellow Raptor Head & Claw Wall Décor | Best Price and Reviews | Zulily


Buy Thriller Gifts Yellow Raptor Head & Claw Wall Décor at Zulily. Zulily has the best deals, discounts and savings. Up to 70% off Big Brands. Shop THRILLERGIFT_YL-016-01_YELLOW




www.zulily.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> @Ghost of Spookie did you see this at Zulily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thriller Gifts Yellow Raptor Head & Claw Wall Décor | Best Price and Reviews | Zulily
> 
> 
> Buy Thriller Gifts Yellow Raptor Head & Claw Wall Décor at Zulily. Zulily has the best deals, discounts and savings. Up to 70% off Big Brands. Shop THRILLERGIFT_YL-016-01_YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zulily.com


Oh wow that looks very cool although not signed up for zulilly so couldn’t read the description. How large are the parts? Resin? PM me if you want to. Just picked up a Man-Eating Plant I wasn’t thinking I’d get a hold of but that guy looks really good. I hate that zulily makes you sign up just to see what they have and collect your email in the process.


----------



## Southwest Fall




----------



## Meadow

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh wow that looks very cool although not signed up for zulilly so couldn’t read the description. How large are the parts? Resin? PM me if you want to. Just picked up a Man-Eating Plant I wasn’t thinking I’d get a hold of but that guy looks really good. I hate that zulily makes you sign up just to see what they have and collect your email in the process.


Amazon:

Dinosaur Head Wall Hanging Jurassic Life-like Wall Bursting Dinosaur Bust Hanging Prop Replica Wall Mounted Head Statue Bust, Resin Animal Wall Hanging Ornament Home Decoration (Yellow) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B094QMJRKF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_69V87ZPHB46DRV0E42PB

Looks to be the same one!


----------



## Yodlei

Sis dropped off the same white pumpkin that Illysium posted. Love the bat glasses. Doll head in the cabbage looks great & wow those blow molds are bright!

Also got my bat from Target:


----------



## Nevergoback

Made the mistake of going to Home Depot yesterday, walked out with $185 OOGIE BOOGIE air blown. they had some big stuff out at mine in Houston. If you don't get them while they are there, they go fast.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Did I need another bag? No. But I wanted it.


----------



## Bobbiejo

HighPriestessIce said:


> Did I need another bag? No. But I wanted it.
> View attachment 750304


I ordered their large pumpkin purse months ago and it finally shipped this week. Yay!


----------



## Yodlei

Got my eyes from Big Lots today...these also come in green. Bigger than I thought at about 2" but ideas, other than placing in a pumpkin, are endless. Even sitting alone propped up on a shelf are nice, especially since they are on a timer so no fuss...










They are connected by a tiny black cord & are now twist tied so they are adjustable & can be moved further apart from each other.


----------



## Illysium

Advent calendar, tray & gold pumpkins from Target. Test tubes from Michaels'.


----------



## Woodsy

Got this from Oriental Trading . It was $18.99 and is really nice. The hands look better than I expected and the fading will go well in my cemetery,


----------



## RCIAG

Yesterday The Joker asked me about those book insert things & where to get them besides Zulily. I did some digging & found out they were made by one of my fave artists Tom Taggart.

Here they are on Amazon but I'm not sure if he's authorized them to sell them.

*Amazon.com: Peeping on The Bookshelf Horror Human Face Resin Bookends Booknook,Sculpture Bookstand Bookshelf Reality Bring Atmosphere of Horror for Home Bookcase,D : Home & Kitchen*
Buy Peeping on The Bookshelf Horror Human Face Resin Bookends Booknook,Sculpture Bookstand Bookshelf Reality Bring Atmosphere of Horror for Home Bookcase,D: Decorative Bookends - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
www.amazon.com

Here's his Etsy shop but he doesn't have much right now:

*Taggart Art Studio by tomtaggart*
You searched for: tomtaggart! Discover the unique items that tomtaggart creates. At Etsy, we pride ourselves on our global community of sellers. Each Etsy seller helps contribute to a global marketplace of creative goods. By supporting tomtaggart, you’re supporting a small business, and, in...








www.etsy.com

Here's his Insta:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B8kXawyjH_O/


----------



## RCIAG

Bobbiejo said:


> I ordered their large pumpkin purse months ago and it finally shipped this week. Yay!


 Thank you for reminding me I ordered that purse too! Gotta go check on that order now.


----------



## Bobbiejo

RCIAG said:


> Thank you for reminding me I ordered that purse too! Gotta go check on that order now.


Mine arrived today. I love it. My husband, not so much. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Illysium

Got the two tombstones I wanted from Home Depot. Found a few more random things around town today too... Black sign & beetle from Michaels, spider from Joann, notebook from TJ Maxx & fortune teller book box from Homegoods.


----------



## X-Pired

RCIAG said:


> Yesterday The Joker asked me about those book insert things & where to get them besides Zulily. I did some digging & found out they were made by one of my fave artists Tom Taggart.
> 
> Here they are on Amazon but I'm not sure if he's authorized them to sell them.
> 
> *Amazon.com: Peeping on The Bookshelf Horror Human Face Resin Bookends Booknook,Sculpture Bookstand Bookshelf Reality Bring Atmosphere of Horror for Home Bookcase,D : Home & Kitchen*
> Buy Peeping on The Bookshelf Horror Human Face Resin Bookends Booknook,Sculpture Bookstand Bookshelf Reality Bring Atmosphere of Horror for Home Bookcase,D: Decorative Bookends - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> www.amazon.com
> 
> Here's his Etsy shop but he doesn't have much right now:
> 
> *Taggart Art Studio by tomtaggart*
> You searched for: tomtaggart! Discover the unique items that tomtaggart creates. At Etsy, we pride ourselves on our global community of sellers. Each Etsy seller helps contribute to a global marketplace of creative goods. By supporting tomtaggart, you’re supporting a small business, and, in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> Here's his Insta:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B8kXawyjH_O/


This item sold on Amazon is a knockoff and looks nothing like the photos. It is terrible. I sent it back.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought some cute kitchenware from dollartree and horror classics.


----------



## RCIAG

X-Pired said:


> This item sold on Amazon is a knockoff and looks nothing like the photos. It is terrible. I sent it back.


That sucks. I do know that Etsy shop IS his Etsy shop but there are other shops on Etsy that sell the same thing but I don't know if I'd buy any of them.

I'd stick to his shop &/or his Insta & maybe message him about it.

I'll let everyone know how the Zulily ones I ordered turn out.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I got super lucky at homesense today! Got there as they were stocking the aisles.


----------



## dbruner

Awesome!


----------



## Industen

HD pumpkins Couldn't resist.


----------



## kristinms8

Found some great stuff at Ross today. Also picked up a silver skeleton from At Home & the glass pumpkins below.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Southwest Fall

Big lots FTW!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

kristinms8 said:


> Found some great stuff at Ross today. Also picked up a silver skeleton from At Home & the glass pumpkins below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love the bat throw blanket. You picked up some great items.


----------



## PanchoG

Every year I get a new Halloween CD of old / obscure songs put out by Wanda Records. I wasn't able to get 2020's :-( - first time in more than 10 years that I missed a release.

But today...I found a copy! Hooray!










Now to start hunting for 2021's...


----------



## kristinms8

Picked up a cute throw at Marshall’s.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nbad311

Technically I bought this in July, but just got it. My first ever distortions unlimited prop. flat-back vampire bat. I'm stoked!! It's awesome, and I need to figure out a perfect, safe place to hang and display him for the season. Until now..... "hangin" out in the garage!


----------



## dbruner

That vampire bat is awesome!


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks

I bought the hauntress from spirit yesterday. Took advantage of 20% off before 9/12.







Also picked up 300 purple led lights from HD.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks

nbad311 said:


> Technically I bought this in July, but just got it. My first ever distortions unlimited prop. flat-back vampire bat. I'm stoked!! It's awesome, and I need to figure out a perfect, safe place to hang and display him for the season. Until now..... "hangin" out in the garage!


I love that prop and have seriously considered him. Not more than one distortions prop was in the budget this year tho. You made a good decision!


----------



## Southwest Fall

ZahnFamilySpooks said:


> I love that prop and have seriously considered him. Not more than one distortions prop was in the budget this year tho. You made a good decision!


How much is he?


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks

Southwest Fall said:


> How much is he?


Eh, while Spirit and HD are usually $150-300 props, distortions life sized props (even static ones) start at like $400. But they make props that costs thousands and sell them to commercial haunts so their quality is better.


----------



## Therewolf

Dropped by Home Depot just to take a look. Then the Mrs. found these, we came home with a few unexpected new items.


----------



## Meadow

Stopped by Michael’s to pick up my paint order and saw one of each of these so they came home.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Today was my lucky day!


----------



## rupertoooo

Additional lighting for atmosphere. The purple is definitely not a true purple however it will blend well with blue and red.

2 Pack BlueX LED Par38 Flood Purple Light Bulb - 18W (120Watt Equivalent) - Dimmable - E26 Base Purple LED Lights, Party Decoration, Porch, Home Lighting, Holiday Lighting, Purple Flood Light - - Amazon.com

Amazon.com: Led Flame Light, Flicking Flame Candles Fire Lanterns Outdoor Hanging Lamps with Remote and 4 Flame Modes for Home Party Garden Camp Christmas Decoration : Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## RCIAG

Rae Dunn is getting ready to spread themselves too thin & into different markets & that will do nothing but make their prices go down. They're now into shower curtains, towels, sheets, blankets & other soft goods along with the usual dishware.

Hopefully this means the end of the resellers that grab up EVERYTHING to sell to the poor folks that can't get up at 6AM to get that one mug they want.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Meadow said:


> Stopped by Michael’s to pick up my paint order and saw one of each of these so they came home.
> 
> View attachment 750836


Michael’s is stepping up their game. The crystal ball is clearly a knock off of the Grandin Road piece. How much?


----------



## Meadow

Bobbiejo said:


> Michael’s is stepping up their game. The crystal ball is clearly a knock off of the Grandin Road piece. How much?


Yes that’s exactly what it looked like! Regular price $24.99 on sale for 25% off. Here’s the link:









7" Witch Hands with Crystal Ball Tabletop Accent by Ashland®


Find the 7" Witch Hands with Crystal Ball Tabletop Accent by Ashland® at Michaels. This tabletop crystal ball guaranteed to transform your Halloween décor.




www.michaels.com


----------



## Halloeve55

RCIAG said:


> Because clearly I don't have enough indoor decor plus I'm a sucker for Zulily. The last few orders, none received yet though.


I love the books/face pieces! Those are cool! And the glasses!


----------



## PRO5OHHO

My Gollum mask finally came in! Ignore the Santa suit, that will come off. My kneeling/sitting mannequin will be Santa for Christmas and Gollum for Halloween.


----------



## Jeremy7

PRO5OHHO said:


> My Gollum mask finally came in! Ignore the Santa suit, that will come off. My kneeling/sitting mannequin will be Santa for Christmas and Gollum for Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 750900


Nah, keep the Santa suit. Give him a hat. Ruin some kids lives.


----------



## Yodlei

Only things I found after hitting over 10 different stores yesterday...

Family Dollar:









And a cake plate (cupcakes) from Home Goods:


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Lucky day round 2! How were these still there?! 











RCIAG said:


> Rae Dunn is getting ready to spread themselves too thin & into different markets & that will do nothing but make their prices go down. They're now into shower curtains, towels, sheets, blankets & other soft goods along with the usual dishware.
> 
> Hopefully this means the end of the resellers that grab up EVERYTHING to sell to the poor folks that can't get up at 6AM to get that one mug they want.


I sure hope so! Lord knows it's not worth above retail.


----------



## PanchoG

PanchoG said:


> Every year I get a new Halloween CD of old / obscure songs put out by Wanda Records. I wasn't able to get 2020's :-( - first time in more than 10 years that I missed a release.
> 
> But today...I found a copy! Hooray!
> 
> View attachment 750780
> 
> 
> Now to start hunting for 2021's...


Sadly, just found out today that the gentleman who curated these discs each Halloween passed away from COVID earlier this year. I don't know his name, but I know he brought me joy each October for over a decade. I hope he's somewhere amazing, spinning all his favourite tracks 🎃💔


----------



## kristinms8

Picked up the metal bat cake stand & some play doh type containers to pass out on Halloween yesterday at Ross. (Metal pumpkins & metal bone candleholders also purchased at Ross recently as well, but shared previously.)











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow

Got my delivery to make my spider egg piles. Proof that you can make anything Halloween. Maybe I should have a party first? 🤔


----------



## whichypoo

Meadow said:


> Got my delivery to make my spider egg piles. Proof that you can make anything Halloween. Maybe I should have a party first? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 750986


please show us when your done


----------



## Meadow

whichypoo said:


> please show us when your done


Will do! I tried to run to Walmart to get some white cord string lights because the app said in stock but nothing yet. Makes it tough to craft for sure!


----------



## scarenoob

*I ordered*:

- Orange pumpkin bubble night lights





Halloween Orange Pumpkin Bubble Light Lights - Novelty Lights Inc


Orange Bubbling christmas night lights for a traditional christmas feel in every room in your house. Add some soothing bubbling action to your bathroom.




www.noveltylights.com





- Pumpkin Face Stickers from RedBubble.com for blow mold candles
(Transparent, Medium size)








Pumpkin Face Sticker by ivanovart


Funny Halloween Jack-O-Lantern Pumpkin Face. • Millions of unique designs by independent artists. Find your thing.




www.redbubble.com












Halloween Scary Face Pumpkin Sticker by LinnDesign


Millions of unique designs by independent artists. Find your thing.




www.redbubble.com


----------



## Southwest Fall

Received the cat Blow mold from target and its missing a lot of paint. How can I properly touch it up? They're sold out or I would exchange it. It was carelessly packaged with no protection from rattling around.


----------



## 01GTB

She’s got behavioral issues but nothing an exorcism can’t fix


----------



## RCIAG

Southwest Fall said:


> Received the cat Blow mold from target and its missing a lot of paint. How can I properly touch it up? They're sold out or I would exchange it. It was carelessly packaged with no protection from rattling around.


You can use any black spray paint that will stick to plastic. Several paint lines have them, Krylon, Rustoleum, etc. Just make sure you tape everything up you don't want painted that color & have at it.

I'd just spray the entire hat black again just make sure you check the finish of the paint when you buy it. You may want a glossy hat or not, that's up to you. Tape a grocery bag to the head to cover the body, tape up the hat band & just spray the whole hat.


----------



## kristinms8

01GTB said:


> She’s got behavioral issues but nothing an exorcism can’t fix


That is hilariously awesome! Where’d you adopt her from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow

Got my doll heads!!! 🧙🏻‍♀️👶🥬🎃👻💀

Big Lots site FINALLY let me order the additional heads I needed!!

…and then this morning they email me and cancel half the order. Jeez.


----------



## 01GTB

kristinms8 said:


> That is hilariously awesome! Where’d you adopt her from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I ran across her on PartyCity the other night. With the coupon it was like $50. Must have been an orphan because I can’t find it on their site now. I saw her last year and never got her.


----------



## davy2

Got this from Costco, I kind of gave up on Spirit Grim, since he does not seem to be available and since I already have a Bucky with a mounted Skulltronix skull anyway. I like this Costco prop, I especially like the animated LCD eyes, and the price is not terrible. There's another version of this holding a lantern, but it's quite a bit more expensive, so I picked up a cheapie (and hopefully light enough) lantern from Bed Bath & Beyond. It's coming Monday (did not find it in a Costco store, sadly), and lantern I pick up tomorrow.



https://www.costco.com/animated-haunting-phantom.product.100731337.html






















Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Wedding & GiftRegistry | Bed Bath & Beyond







www.bedbathandbeyond.com


----------



## davy2

01GTB said:


> She’s got behavioral issues but nothing an exorcism can’t fix


awww, she's just adorable!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

So my horror shirts arrived and the quality was so good I immediately ordered 3 more.


----------



## davy2

HighPriestessIce said:


> So my horror shirts arrived and the quality was so good I immediately ordered 3 more.


Those are REALLY cool!!


----------



## kristinms8

Found a fun skull print double-walled stainless steel insulated tumbler at Marshall’s today. Bonesy seemed pretty excited about it! [emoji88]











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hearthfire

Just unpacked my plates for my witch's cottage


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

2 12' infernos and 2 man eaters and one ghost bride from Home Depot....now I wait and hope they get here.


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> Just unpacked my plates for my witch's cottage
> View attachment 751221
> View attachment 751222
> View attachment 751223
> View attachment 751224


The painting over your mantle is stunning!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hearthfire

kristinms8 said:


> The painting over your mantle is stunning!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!! Its Magic Circle by Waterhouse. Now I finally have the perfect spot for it. All my stuff is scattered between my old house, new house and storage units. It's gonna be fun going through everything


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> Thank you!! Its Magic Circle by Waterhouse. Now I finally have the perfect spot for it. All my stuff is scattered between my old house, new house and storage units. It's gonna be fun going through everything


Enjoy your time decorating your new space with beloved treasures! Can’t wait to see more pics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Industen




----------



## Meadow

Industen said:


>


That’s fantastic!


----------



## Meadow

Got my tent for the fortune teller! Super happy with the more heavy duty rails which will help in the bad winds we get! Off to Amazon to find some spooky murals to pin up inside!


----------



## Hearthfire

kristinms8 said:


> Enjoy your time decorating your new space with beloved treasures! Can’t wait to see more pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Look at this I found in my older storage nook! I think I found it at a garage sale. It's sitting with me on my porch and watching the bats fly around


----------



## Hearthfire

I found Lock today too. My son dressed like him when he was about 5 so I had to scoop him up


----------



## Hearthfire

This isn't new but still available at Christmas Tree Stores. It's solar and wonderful


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks

Industen said:


>


Omg you ordered him too? I'm so excited to get mine in the mail! lol


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> Look at this I found in my older storage nook! I think I found it at a garage sale. It's sitting with me on my porch and watching the bats fly around
> View attachment 751303


She’s beautiful! Perfect for a lovely covered porch! Will you be using her for candy, or lighting, or plants, or something else fun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighPriestessIce

My mom gifted me some money which went straight to horror shirts and cocktail glasses.


----------



## Illysium

Love this new cauldron at HalloweenCostumes.com. It's only available for pre-order right now though.


----------



## Yodlei

Meadow said:


> Got my doll heads!!! 🧙🏻‍♀️👶🥬🎃👻💀
> 
> Big Lots site FINALLY let me order the additional heads I needed!!
> 
> …and then this morning they email me and cancel half the order. Jeez.


Read this yesterday before edit & forgot to reply & now see the edit results... Did you get ripped on shipping then? And did you get to order the other 1/2 or are you still waiting? I'm going to Big Lots Wed. I'll let you know if I see any more in store.

I ended up seeing the heads in another Walmart video & saw they had the creepy & then another version (not sure if the face was creepy but skin was regular doll skin). Walmart in New Lenox was getting ready to set up...lots of bare shelves.


----------



## SLCGirl

Meadow said:


> Clearly lost my mind at AtHome!
> 
> View attachment 749804


Yeah, I got one of those, too. I haven't set it up yet but I decided that it was 'necessary'.


----------



## Meadow

SLCGirl said:


> Yeah, I got one of those, too. I haven't set it up yet but I decided that it was 'necessary'.


One of pieces of my gate was damaged. Hope yours is better! I do like it though.


----------



## Meadow

Yodlei said:


> Read this yesterday before edit & forgot to reply & now see the edit results... Did you get ripped on shipping then? And did you get to order the other 1/2 or are you still waiting? I'm going to Big Lots Wed. I'll let you know if I see any more in store.
> 
> I ended up seeing the heads in another Walmart video & saw they had the creepy & then another version (not sure if the face was creepy but skin was regular doll skin). Walmart in New Lenox was getting ready to set up...lots of bare shelves.


I needed 12 and had one already but ordered the 12 it would let me order on the Big Lots site. I did take your advice and checked out my Walmart. There is a spot on a shelf for three different doll heads but it’s not stocked yet. I only need 4 and I’m very hopeful Walmart will fill in my doll head gap.

Here’s the Walmart link:



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Halloween-Yellow-Skin-Doll-Head/778361919



The Big Lots order I got had green, yellow and blue heads so I’m thinking if I add in a few white or yellow or whatever Walmart finally stocks the shelves with I’ll be okay. Worst case scenario 4 lettuce heads are just plain. Best case I got a variety. Kicking myself for naming it “Baby Lettuce” when it’s clearly going to be “Mixed Greens”! 🤪


----------



## Engineerchic

davy2 said:


> Got this from Costco, I kind of gave up on Spirit Grim, since he does not seem to be available and since I already have a Bucky with a mounted Skulltronix skull anyway. I like this Costco prop, I especially like the animated LCD eyes, and the price is not terrible. There's another version of this holding a lantern, but it's quite a bit more expensive, so I picked up a cheapie (and hopefully light enough) lantern from Bed Bath & Beyond. It's coming Monday (did not find it in a Costco store, sadly), and lantern I pick up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/animated-haunting-phantom.product.100731337.html
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 751163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedding, Bath Towels, Cookware, Fine China, Wedding & GiftRegistry | Bed Bath & Beyond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bedbathandbeyond.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 751164


If you need a super lightweight solar lantern for it to hold, I just got these and they would work. They have just one LED in them so they aren't as bright as the flickering flame lights, but they are super lightweight. I needed something shorter and lighter than the solar lights I have so a pose-n-play skelly could hold it and turn.

Your prop is taller so it may not be an issue but just offering this up since it took many pages of Amzon listings to find it








2 Pack Outdoor Solar Garden Lights Decorative Waterproof LED Flickering Candle Table Lantern Plastic Stake Pathway Lights for Christmas, Patio, Yard, Lawn, Walkway (Bronze) - - Amazon.com


2 Pack Outdoor Solar Garden Lights Decorative Waterproof LED Flickering Candle Table Lantern Plastic Stake Pathway Lights for Christmas, Patio, Yard, Lawn, Walkway (Bronze) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Illysium

Got the cauldron, luminaries and a couple ghost mugs from Target. The 22" black widow is from Party City.


----------



## Keltset

I picked up one of these thrones today:










I do believe a new scene fitting a pirate king is in order this year!

-K


----------



## Meadow

Grabbed some tapestries off Amazon for the fortune teller tent.


----------



## restingWITCHface

Love these from Walmart


----------



## Hearthfire

I picked these up today. I plan on painting the death Goddess. Maybe black, maybe dark green


----------



## Impy

Oooh, gotta ask where the witch came from and how much she was. Inquiring minds need to know!


----------



## Illysium

Spooky pumpkin from Michaels, tree & sign from Walmart.


----------



## Hearthfire

Impy said:


> Oooh, gotta ask where the witch came from and how much she was. Inquiring minds need to know!


Both were at Homegoods and $25 each. I haven't seen either before. There was also a smaller Death Goddess for $13.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

deva said:


> Love these from Walmart
> View attachment 751717
> View attachment 751718


So darn cute. Thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## restingWITCHface

ScareyCarrie said:


> So darn cute. Thanks for sharing these pics.


Im glad you liked seeing them


----------



## Hearthfire

Check out my knocker! Lol








Perfect for my new witch cottage!


----------



## Meadow

Hearthfire said:


> Check out my knocker! Lol
> View attachment 751911
> 
> Perfect for my new witch cottage!


That’s amazing. And thanks for not making that post plural cause you’d need a WHOLE different kind of forum for that!


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> Check out my knocker! Lol
> View attachment 751911
> 
> Perfect for my new witch cottage!


Another amazing metal bat find! [emoji1660] 

Going to keep my eyes out for that one in my area!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbiejo

Hearthfire said:


> Look at this I found in my older storage nook! I think I found it at a garage sale. It's sitting with me on my porch and watching the bats fly around
> View attachment 751303


I have this too! Bought it years ago from Grandin Road. It is left out all year long in my sitting room. Love!


----------



## Detour

Lucked out with a prop supply run to Home Depot and they had some more stock out....


----------



## Illysium

Got a few glass pumpkins from Joann.


----------



## Willodean

Hearthfire said:


> Check out my knocker! Lol
> View attachment 751911
> 
> Perfect for my new witch cottage!





Hearthfire said:


> Check out my knocker! Lol
> View attachment 751911
> 
> Perfect for my new witch cottage!


LOVE THIS!!!! Where did you get it?


----------



## Hearthfire

I found it at Ross! They have had amazing bat items this year!


----------



## Tasty Brains

A giant pair of scissors from Spirit Halloween. Saw `em the other day on my first look at this year's store set-up, and decided a couldn't live with `em. Not even sure yet if I have any use for them this year.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I got massively lucky and found a ton of Rae Dunn Halloween. But forget that, look at this soap dispenser! It's the cutest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## scarenoob

Ordered: 21" x 10 Yards (30 Feet) Wide Metallic Stripes Deco Mesh - Halloween (Purple, Orange, Green) from craftoutlet.com






21" Wide Metallic Stripes Deco Mesh: Halloween [XB1010-21] - CraftOutlet.com


<p>Wide strips of metallic foil are woven next to each other to create wide, high-shine stripes in purple, orange, and lime green. Each section is separated by black poly and thin black foil.</p><ul><li>10 yards (30 feet) long</li><li>21" wide<




www.craftoutlet.com





Will wrap tomato cages like I did for Christmas.


----------



## doto

Found this guy at Spirit.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

HighPriestessIce said:


> I got massively lucky and found a ton of Rae Dunn Halloween. But forget that, look at this soap dispenser! It's the cutest thing I've ever seen in my life.
> View attachment 752072


Where did you find that adorable cat soap holder? Love it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Found these cute PEZ dispensers for Halloween.


----------



## S_Toast

I managed to find a Home Depot with two pumpkin twins coming in. So I bought one. Yup, just one cause that's all I wanted. And when they came in they sold my pre-paid pumpkin twins!!! This is the last time I buy anything Halloween at home Depot. I'm so sick of people mass buying all their stuff and then double or tripling the price and putting them on eBay. This is bull crap and it's really making me start to hate Halloween. Come on people! Haven't we had enough of treating each other like crap and using others to get rich quick?!

Rant over...


----------



## Meadow

ScareyCarrie said:


> Found these cute PEZ dispensers for Halloween.
> View attachment 752142


Those are simply darling!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Meadow said:


> Those are simply darling!


Thanks, picked them up at Walgreens.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks

Ok I got more to add to topic. Our Halloween Theme is pretty classic. Skeletons, tombstones, witch, spiders, scarecrows, pumpkins, ghosts, reapers, ghouls, werewolves etc... I liked the giant hand they had at Lowes and consider it classic since it reminds me of Thing from Adams Family. I'm going to tie him to a spider with a leash (purple nylon rope) like he's walking the spider. 










I also got a posable skeleton from Walmart since it was the last one and they are reasonably priced.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

ScareyCarrie said:


> Where did you find that adorable cat soap holder? Love it.


Homesense! But it's been spotted at Homegoods/TJmaxx according to instagram posts.


----------



## Meadow

Decided to take advantage of Michael’s 40% off Halloween and use a reward before it expired. Putting some toady goodness in with the poison apple orchard. Now I probably gotta make toadstools. Gotta love spray foam!

Grabbed two of these:








11.5" Animated Croaking Toad by Ashland®


Find the 11.5" Animated Croaking Toad by Ashland® at Michaels. Give your guests a playful scare this Halloween season by placing this animated toad near your front entryway. Motion activated, with glowing red eyes, a moving jaw and spooky croaking sound effects, this amphibian will add frightful...




www.michaels.com





And one of these:








10" Green Frog by Ashland®


Find the 10" Green Frog by Ashland® at Michaels. Set up a playful scare for your guests at parties and when trick-or-treaters come knocking by setting this creepy frog near your entryway. With realistic features made from durable latex, this amphibian will add frightful fun at your Halloween...




www.michaels.com


----------



## Michael__Myers

Picked up the extra large cauldron from Party City today. $19.99 and it's 17 inches tall and 22 inches wide. A good size and will be using it for next year's setup.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I got that Party City giant huge cauldron on Saturday! It's so big! I love it! I'm torn between filling it with candy and fulfilling childhood dreams of huge sums of chocolate all in one bowl, or actually using it for a witch prop! Ha ha!

There's a halloween sweater thread here recently, and through it there's a link for a few places to buy various sweaters. My kids and DH all have massive Halloween tshirt collections, but I indulged MYSELF this time so this arrived today. It's a nice weight and I ordered a size big enough that I can layer under it if I need to. Really love the pattern and so does my DD!


----------



## Michael__Myers

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I got that Party City giant huge cauldron on Saturday! It's so big! I love it! I'm torn between filling it with candy and fulfilling childhood dreams of huge sums of chocolate all in one bowl, or actually using it for a witch prop! Ha ha!
> 
> There's a halloween sweater thread here recently, and through it there's a link for a few places to buy various sweaters. My kids and DH all have massive Halloween tshirt collections, but I indulged MYSELF this time so this arrived today. It's a nice weight and I ordered a size big enough that I can layer under it if I need to. Really love the pattern and so does my DD!
> 
> View attachment 752293


I'm thinking about putting all the treat bags in it this year and handing them out that way, but definitely using it for a witch theme next year. I agree on seeing a cauldron full of candy is a dream come true 🤣


----------



## Yodlei

Think I bought a Vampire Pez at Michael's but not sure what I did with it...probably in a bag somewhere.

ZahnFamily..your hand/spider idea sounds very cute!

Jenn&Matt-Sweater is very cute!

Well didn't buy today but Friday & it made my day!!!:









Grim from Spirit, 2 Blinking Eyes 5'ers from Big Lots & the Spooky Flaming JOL from Michaels.

Sis gave me my 2 Skelly yard stakes & Skelly Mini Projector from Target tonight:


----------



## MomeWraith

Found this at Lowe's.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Found some cute spiderweb mugs and a tiered tray. I'm going to have a spooky tea party.


----------



## 01GTB

The wiggly kitty from Target


----------



## lizzyborden

Found these in a thrift store and almost passed them up...










...then I noticed the note attached to the bag. I haven't played chess since high school (and we won't discuss how many years that's been) but I see a chessboard in my future.


----------



## Saki.Girl

lizzyborden said:


> View attachment 752583
> 
> 
> Found these in a thrift store and almost passed them up...
> 
> View attachment 752584
> 
> 
> ...then I noticed the note attached to the bag. I haven't played chess since high school (and we won't discuss how many years that's been) but I see a chessboard in my future.


ok that is really cool


----------



## Meadow

I got my frogs from Michael’s and I had no clue what to expect. They’re bigger than I thought they’d be and say three things:

Happy Hallo-CROAK
Trick or CROAK
and some random ribbit ribbits.

Motion sensors are decent. Should go great with the poison orchard.


----------



## Yodlei

Meadow said:


> I got my frogs from Michael’s and I had no clue what to expect. They’re bigger than I thought they’d be and say three things:
> 
> Happy Hallo-CROAK
> Trick or CROAK
> and some random ribbit ribbits.
> 
> Motion sensors are decent. Should go great with the poison orchard.
> 
> View attachment 752616


I saw one of them in store & it was pretty big!!



lizzyborden said:


> View attachment 752583
> 
> 
> Found these in a thrift store and almost passed them up...
> 
> View attachment 752584
> 
> 
> ...then I noticed the note attached to the bag. I haven't played chess since high school (and we won't discuss how many years that's been) but I see a chessboard in my future.


How nice for them to add the note. They look very nice!!! Different idea. Maybe make a Halloween themed chess board??


----------



## Illysium

Found this guy at Ross.


----------



## Meadow

@Illysium you have a knack for finding the best snakes! Very glam!

Thanks @Yodlei for telling me about these. Grabbed 4 and will see if my trees can hold them!









2pk Light Up Apple Halloween Decorative Holiday Prop - Hyde & EEK! Boutique™


Read reviews and buy 2pk Light Up Apple Halloween Decorative Holiday Prop - Hyde & EEK! Boutique™ at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




www.target.com


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> @Illysium you have a knack for finding the best snakes! Very glam!


Thanks!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Had to run a few errands yesterday and wow, look at that - they were all near places that carried Halloween! 

The wood tiered tray that has a skull topper (hard to see), the bone hand that has astrological & palm symbols, the white pumpkin canister and the 3-witch statue all came from TJ Maxx. The color-changing potion bottle is from Target's Dollar Spot, and the fancy spider potion bottle is from Michael's since they had 40% off Halloween. 










The inside of the witch cauldron is hollow, and it has a battery compartment and a light inside. But, I don't really see anything lit up from the outside when I turned it on. I'll try again at night but I don't think it'll make much difference. Each witch has different colored (purple & black) outfits and hats. The dress style is different too. The cauldron says Happy Halloween on the front.


----------



## RCIAG

Just ordered a Joy Rider Skeleton to replace my cat w/glasses that's currently on my car.









Also went to Walmart to get cat litter & bought a few gourds & one weird looking green warty gourdy pumpkiny thing. It was $6 & I couldn't resist. I want to visit the local garden center soon because they have all sorts of cool gourds & pumpkins.

I also need to harvest what's in my garden soon before I have a billion of them out there.


----------



## Impy

Didn't just buy her, but she did just arrive so hopefully that's close enough.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

lizzyborden said:


> View attachment 752583
> 
> 
> Found these in a thrift store and almost passed them up...
> 
> View attachment 752584
> 
> 
> ...then I noticed the note attached to the bag. I haven't played chess since high school (and we won't discuss how many years that's been) but I see a chessboard in my future.


So glad you decided to pick up these chess pieces, and the note is cute. Also, I love your signature as I am a big fan of Dark Shadows.


----------



## Tasty Brains

I just ordered a ridiculous amount of three-pronged electrical cords for my outdoor displays this year. My lighting has always suffered, but at least this year I'll have adequate cords even if I still don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## CJSimon

Some rickety snow fence. It’s gonna make a great surround for my creepy cornfield cafe. We serve the best PSLs (people spice lattes).


----------



## Hearthfire

Ok....this is the first time I've seen this! I bought it at an estate sale. The pump works. The seller said she used cherry kool-aid. This thing is a pump that spurts from his mouth and covers the lucky one!! Wtf did I just buy??


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I finally found some candleabras I like for the dining table. And I saw this mug and it was meant for me.


----------



## Tasty Brains

Hearthfire said:


> Ok....this is the first time I've seen this! I bought it at an estate sale. The pump works. The seller said she used cherry kool-aid. This thing is a pump that spurts from his mouth and covers the lucky one!! Wtf did I just buy??
> View attachment 753047
> View attachment 753048


Possibly the greatest prop ever, from the sound of it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Hearthfire said:


> Ok....this is the first time I've seen this! I bought it at an estate sale. The pump works. The seller said she used cherry kool-aid. This thing is a pump that spurts from his mouth and covers the lucky one!! Wtf did I just buy??
> View attachment 753047
> View attachment 753048


Wow!!! What an amazing piece. Please show pictures of it once you have it hooked up. Thanks.


----------



## Industen

Finally after years of searching. I must say it is awesome but a test of patience. Without modification you will run into issues.


----------



## Meadow

Decided to take advantage of a coupon I had for Joann’s and bought a few “ingredients”. Got some really pretty gold fabric to make curtains for the front of the fortune teller tent which should match the tapestries I bought from Amazon. Also bought a darker burlap which I’m hoping will look like dirt for the witch farm crops. And finally, I liked their signs so much (and with the coupon and time I think the cost was fair) that I ordered 3 more.


----------



## SLCGirl

S_Toast said:


> I managed to find a Home Depot with two pumpkin twins coming in. So I bought one. Yup, just one cause that's all I wanted. And when they came in they sold my pre-paid pumpkin twins!!! This is the last time I buy anything Halloween at home Depot. I'm so sick of people mass buying all their stuff and then double or tripling the price and putting them on eBay. This is bull crap and it's really making me start to hate Halloween. Come on people! Haven't we had enough of treating each other like crap and using others to get rich quick?!
> 
> Rant over...


Amen! That’s why I sold my unwanted HD hearse this year just for what I paid for it. I didn’t want to make money on it. And I could have. I had someone offer to trade me for a 12’ skeleton or inferno skeleton. So you know that was someone who was a reseller. I even bought an item for a reasonable amount on Mercari recently only to have the seller cancel the order so they could sell it for more.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

A little break from material objects, I booked an adventure! Next Saturday I'm going on a fall train ride, through the countryside. It leaves from the local farmers market where I can get fresh picked apples, apple fritters and hot cider, beforehand. And it ends at a local farm where there's a horse-drawn hay ride to a local mennonite farm for snacks.


----------



## Yodlei

Hearthfire said:


> Ok....this is the first time I've seen this! I bought it at an estate sale. The pump works. The seller said she used cherry kool-aid. This thing is a pump that spurts from his mouth and covers the lucky one!! Wtf did I just buy??
> View attachment 753047
> View attachment 753048


What a great find!!!! He's awesome!!!!


----------



## Yodlei

Picked up yesterday but my internet went down last night.....93 times (was told by cable co. after I b'd this morning). Found cable replaced today & all is good now.

Spirit Digieye Skeleton:


----------



## Hearthfire

Yodlei said:


> Picked up yesterday but my internet went down last night.....93 times (was told by cable co. after I b'd this morning). Found cable replaced today & all is good now.
> 
> Spirit Digieye Skeleton:
> View attachment 753649
> View attachment 753650


He is beautiful!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

HighPriestessIce said:


> A little break from material objects, I booked an adventure! Next Saturday I'm going on a fall train ride, through the countryside. It leaves from the local farmers market where I can get fresh picked apples, apple fritters and hot cider, beforehand. And it ends at a local farm where there's a horse-drawn hay ride to a local mennonite farm for snacks.
> View attachment 753603


Sounds like so much fun. Have a great time.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Picked this up at a sale this morning…








obviously, I had to buy it, since we basically built a giant copy for contact-free TOT last year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

NormalLikeYou said:


> Picked this up at a sale this morning…
> View attachment 753752
> 
> obviously, I had to buy it, since we basically built a giant copy for contact-free TOT last year.
> View attachment 753753


That's amazing - both pieces. What an ingenious idea for the TOT's.


----------



## kristinms8

Picked up a couple glass pumpkins at the Great Glass Pumpkin Patch & the dapper Pumpkin Prince at Home Goods. [emoji316]



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

Picked this cute ghost up from a sweet lady on Facebook Marketplace as a gift for my parents. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hippieman556

caution tape


----------



## Illysium

Picked up some RTV, moss and craft paint. Mossed up a few tombstones.


----------



## Yodlei

Got my set of 3 JOLs with timer function from QVC a couple days ago "Valerie":









Also saw these back in Spring when I check some of the Trade Show propaganda for the coming season. Was hoping I would find them somewhere & just saw them on-line at Tractor Supply & then went into my local garden center (Alsip Nursery) to return something I bought a couple of weeks ago & found them there 40% off & had $10 rewards to use:


















I thought they were going to be plastic but they are actually pretty heavy & substantial. 6 hour timer function. Yellow. slightly pulsing light & can go outdoors. Suggests hanging in trees.


----------



## Yodlei

Ooops also from Walmart:









And the Gemmy projection light with spooky Halloween figures (non-trademark).


----------



## kristinms8

Picked these up at Marshall’s yesterday.




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hearthfire

Those are amazing!!! I haven't seen anything like that!!


----------



## kristinms8

Hearthfire said:


> Those are amazing!!! I haven't seen anything like that!!


Thanks so much! They had a table with the little Halloween that was left & I was shocked to see them. Guessing maybe they were a late shipment that had just arrived. Fingers crossed there will still be gems arriving for us all in the coming weeks. [emoji1665]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DQ13

3rd trip to Lowes this week, I really like the Ice Blue Christmas led spot lights....


----------



## Hearthfire

Yeah now I need to hit Lowes!! That blue is absolutely flawless!!!


----------



## kristinms8

DQ13 said:


> 3rd trip to Lowes this week, I really like the Ice Blue Christmas led spot lights....
> View attachment 754558
> View attachment 754557


That Bone Chilling Blue looks perfect! [emoji88]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

Found a skull wax warmer & some metal skeleton serving spoons at Ross today. [emoji88]











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow

16 3 outlet power cords, 8 more LED spot lights, 12 yard stake light holders… pretty certain I just helped Menard’s sponsor a NASCAR race.

The thing no one tells you about haunting is how much lighting you really need. 🔌💡🔋


----------



## Cali Specter

Another free Craigslist find! We all know where these guys are going!


----------



## Dnoordy

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Couldn't wait this morning to open the big King Kong size box (2' x 20" x 10") the gorilla hand from BuyCostumes came in yesterday. The costume took up most of the box, and folded in half the costume was about the size of a king-size blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bad guy gorilla hand was _all_ quality. Nice thick fur, doesn't fall out when you run your hand over it, nice soft vinyl that feels thick not thin, plump filling. The open hand is about 3 feet long by 2 feet wide. The fingers are maybe 4 inches high, the palm area maybe 6 inches high. The costume with the dress is meant to be worn with the shoulder harness of the hand on top of the dress and the dress' little jacket on top of the harness to cover the straps. Since I'm going to use the hand as part of my Photo Op I don't care about the dress. I have read comments that the dress runs on the small side and people switching it out. I'll end up doing something with the pink straps for my use (probably won't cut them off so it can be used as intended at some point). The large gorilla thumb and several of its fingers have velco on them so if you were wearing the costume you can close the hand and secure it around you. This is such a cool costume.


Is this available to buy?


----------



## Malicious

found these cuties half off at michaels


----------



## DQ13

Hearthfire said:


> Yeah now I need to hit Lowes!! That blue is absolutely flawless!!!


I stumbled upon them a few years ago, and really fell in love with them and they are super cheap...like $15 a light


----------



## Hearthfire

I literally ordered 3 online when I saw your post and I LOVE them!! I showed my coworker your post and he got so excited! He immediately ordered some as well! Lol


----------



## mb24

COACH outlet find.


----------



## CJSimon

DQ13 said:


> I stumbled upon them a few years ago, and really fell in love with them and they are super cheap...like $15 a light


These are my absolute favorite lights for Halloween. I haven't been able to find them recently. I might have to pick up a few more.


----------



## RCIAG

Just got my Boo Bucket purse from Monster Creations & IT'S HUGE & I LOVE IT!!! Can't wait to show it off tomorrow! Pics to come later!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Malicious said:


> View attachment 754823
> 
> found these cuties half off at michaels


Love the bats. So cute.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

mb24 said:


> COACH outlet find.
> View attachment 754930


Did you purchase it online, or in store? It is adorable.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

kristinms8 said:


> Picked up a couple glass pumpkins at the Great Glass Pumpkin Patch & the dapper Pumpkin Prince at Home Goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the dapper Prince. Might have to find one for myself.


----------



## Malicious

Green cloudy swirly …… hard to get a good photo of the ball


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Malicious said:


> View attachment 755059
> 
> Green cloudy swirly …… hard to get a good photo of the ball


Amazing. Is there a soundtrack with it?


----------



## Malicious

Unfortunately No sound …. But then i can make up my own 😂


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Malicious said:


> Unfortunately No sound …. But then i can make up my own 😂


Yes you can. 👻🎃💀


----------



## kristinms8

Pretty slim pickings in stores, but I felt very lucky to find a pretty beaded palmistry pillow & an orangish light-up cracked glass ornament light string at Ross and a skeleton hand hurricane in a brass color at Home Goods.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last week I had decided to buy 2 GID plastic alien masks for me and my husband to wear handing out candy if we put out my alien movie drive-in this year and go the candy route. Saw that OT had them in stock, ordered, but wasn’t too happy to get an email that night or next day saying order cancelled due to being sold out. Immediately searched out another 2 from an Amazon Halloween Express seller that said they had stock. Ordered on the 12th for estimated delivery of 10/18-19/22. Has not shipped yet. Not going to be delivered Monday that’s for sure! Checked Halloween Express’ own site and sold out there. Concerned they will come back at some point and say “sorry, sold out”. So today, in a panic, I ordered another 2 masks this time from an eBay seller who had 3 and could get to me by 25th.

Given how low inventory is in general for halloween in stores this year, I’ll breathe easier when I get an email with tracking on it.

BTW a mug I ordered from Marshalls online on 10/2 still has not shipped. They said something like 10-15 days and then think there was another messsge about delays. Not seeing it on the website now so no idea if I’ll end up with a cancellation notice too. Hope not as it was still listed days after I bought at least.

I’m really afraid to order things online any more as I’m pretty sure we are already in Shipping Hell.


----------



## Meadow

My new favorite tool for cutting foam.









130 Watt Hot Knife


Amazing deals on this 130W Hot Knife at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





And more LED lights.

Led Flood Light 100W Equivalent, Outdoor Color Changing Led Stage Landscape Lighting, RGBW Bluetooth Smart Floodlights 2700K & 16 Million Colors&Timing& Music Sync, IP66 Waterproof US 3-Plug (2 Pack) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W6SHBV5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_PHW96K5Y1M9XNSFB5M8N

Onerbuy Bright Outdoor RGB LED Landscape Lighting with Remote Control 16 Color 6W COB Garden Wall Yard Path Lawn Light Lamp with Spiked Stand and Power Plug, Pack of 2 (RGB with Plug) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08KQ3XLCC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_E73Y128GM2225DCKKEWF


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey what do you know! Took a long time but my Marshalls mug just shipped via FedEx (probably with USPS at end). Happy for the small things LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LOL, well my 2nd source for my alien masks, Halloween Express—a Amazon marketplace seller, just fell out. Got an email from Amazon that they have failed to ship as agreed and Amazon won’t charge me. Waiting to hear if my final eBay source comes through. Fingers crossed. Would be so great if we can wear these masks as aliens handing out candy.

Hope others aren’t encountering cancellations. Tough buying things this year.


----------



## RCIAG

Yeah now if you can't get something in the 2 day shipping window you may as well skip it & just try a big box store which probably won't have it either because it's now ALL CHRISTMAS ALL THE TIME!! unless you're in Spirit.


----------



## Illysium

I ordered this awesome snake on July 13th. They finally charged my Amex just now. If anyone has been waiting on something from Design Toscano, you might actually get it this year! 🤪👻


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Really???!!! 10 minutes ago I got this from USPS on my eBay mask delivery.








No idea what the heck that really means. Did a USPS truck overturn, plane go down, post office burn down, sorting equipment eat my package, earthquake or tornado hit the east coast…it’s coming from NJ. Nope checked weather for that area and looks fine so not weather related. Maybe DeJoy quit and workers and customers are all celebrating.

If you’ve seen my above posts you know this was my *3rd attempt* at getting these masks to wear for halloween night. So bummed right now 😖. Please cross your fingers for me that this wasn’t catastrophic and I get my masks delivered later in the week and they are fine.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK explain this. It’s 5pm PT here. Even if you add 3 hours for ET, that makes it 8pm ET in NJ. Today is the 19th. So where in the world did this notice get sent from that it’s tagged today at 10:30pm? Somewhere over the Atlantic?? 🧐😳 Maybe DeJoy is sending 1st class mail (told how it was being sent) via steamer ship from the Atlantic coast, thru the Pamama Canal and up the Pacific west coast to the SF Bay area. That might account for a 5 - day trip across country. Trying to find the humor in this and give you guys a laugh at the same time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Why do I have a feeling my package shipped through this distribution location. Article from 4 days ago.



https://nypost.com/2021/10/14/this-nj-post-office-is-a-black-hole-for-lost-packages-nationwide/



“The US Postal Service’s giant distribution warehouse in Teterboro, NJ, has become a “black hole” for delayed and lost packages — and it’s slamming customers nationwide, The Post has learned…” (read the business and customer stories for yourself)

I hadn’t counted on a Black Hole!

If you are waiting for something from
that area and over due, maybe you’re package is in the Teterboro, NJ “Bermuda” triangle. Personally had I read this article first I would not have bought from this NJ seller. He just shipped today too.


----------



## kristinms8

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Why do I have a feeling my package shipped through this distribution location. Article from 4 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/10/14/this-nj-post-office-is-a-black-hole-for-lost-packages-nationwide/
> 
> 
> 
> “The US Postal Service’s giant distribution warehouse in Teterboro, NJ, has become a “black hole” for delayed and lost packages — and it’s slamming customers nationwide, The Post has learned…” (read the business and customer stories for yourself)
> 
> I hadn’t counted on a Black Hole!
> 
> If you are waiting for something from
> that area and over due, maybe you’re package is in the Teterboro, NJ “Bermuda” triangle. Personally had I read this article first I would not have bought from this NJ seller. He just shipped today too.


Fingers crossed they’ll find it & get it to you. Earlier on in the pandemic I had a similar situation with a watch I purchased from a seller in NY on Mercari. After a week of weird tracking & it being stuck I called USPS & I think they put a tracer on it, found it & eventually it made its way to me. Frustrating nonetheless, but thankful it was located & ultimately delivered. Sending positive thoughts your way 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK explain this. It’s 5pm PT here. Even if you add 3 hours for ET, that makes it 8pm ET in NJ. Today is the 19th. So where in the world did this notice get sent from that it’s tagged today at 10:30pm? Somewhere over the Atlantic?? 🧐😳 Maybe DeJoy is sending 1st class mail (told how it was being sent) via steamer ship from the Atlantic coast, thru the Pamama Canal and up the Pacific west coast to the SF Bay area. That might account for a 5 - day trip across country. Trying to find the humor in this and give you guys a laugh at the same time.


I wouldn't worry about it yet, if it just shipped. Maybe a glitch or mistake at this point. Out of the 50 or so orders we've placed recently, only one was canceled.

I hope your luck improves though and you get your masks soon.


----------



## xredge

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Really???!!! 10 minutes ago I got this from USPS on my eBay mask delivery.
> View attachment 755416
> 
> No idea what the heck that really means. Did a USPS truck overturn, plane go down, post office burn down, sorting equipment eat my package, earthquake or tornado hit the east coast…it’s coming from NJ. Nope checked weather for that area and looks fine so not weather related. Maybe DeJoy quit and workers and customers are all celebrating.


Somewhat similar to FedEx, but not quite. And with Deleivery date not availble pending.

Detroit was a black hole last Christmas and packages were getting thrown away.


----------



## GoToTheLight

DQ13 said:


> 3rd trip to Lowes this week, I really like the Ice Blue Christmas led spot lights....
> View attachment 754558
> View attachment 754557


Thanks for this! I wanted to add some blue to my lightning flashes. After seeing this post I stopped by Lowe's and picked one up. These aren't as bright but are more sensitive to the Perfect Storm than the 90W equivalent floods I'm using. I stuck it in between the two and it couldn't be any better if I'd planned it. On the less intense rumbles of thunder the blue flickers by itself, just enough to have some action going. When the loud claps of thunder hit the white floods flash along with the blue. really nice addition for $15.


----------



## kristinms8

Was pretty excited to find these beaded pillows & matching runner at a couple Ross stores today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodlei

Only found 1 blue spot from Lowes when there about 2 weeks ago. 1 doesn't do the trick & appears they aren't made like some of my older Gemmy spots were.

Finally got my Temptations Boofetti mugs from Lakeside Friday:









And the new Lemax "Arch" & $3.99 CD from American Sale:


----------



## Hearthfire

I got 2 of the blue spots from Lowe's and absolutely love them! Took some pics with my son in our cemetery


----------



## Illysium

Finally got candy and finished treat bags today. 👻


----------



## RCIAG

I did my bags last nite. I'm slowly working through the gross of fanny packs I got from Oriental Trading a while ago.


----------



## Yodlei

Got machine screws & nuts from Lowes that will hopefully fix my columns that never got put out last year. Checked & no blue lights left after I bought the last one last Friday. Was right by Big Lots today & didn't even go there. Didn't want to be depressed & see Christmas all set up.

BTW, not sure how those who bought the blue lights get that much color out of them unless you are very close. I put mine behind a tombstone to light my cemetery & skeletons & no where near as bright as the pictures on here show. I have to supplement or move it to a different prop.


----------



## GoToTheLight

Walked into the Goodwill not even thinking about Halloween because they never have anything decent, and found a witch's cauldron full of skulls and bones for $7. I grabbed it and glared at the other shoppers..."I dare you!"


----------



## Labfreak7

Went to Spirit today to buy some cobwebs and bought a display! There is something seriously wrong with me. The guys are in there right now taking it apart! 100 bucks for the whole thing!


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks

Went to HD today and they had very few Halloween things left. Snagged 300 orange led lights for 50% off and this!










From $180 marked down to $90. Yay for Halloween clearance


----------



## Meadow

Yesterday with two days to spare FINALLY found the last four doll heads. A little disappointed these are prelit like the ones from Big Lots, but I’m sure I have some spare votives lying around I can use. Super happy to be able to finish off the last 4 baby lettuce for the witch farm. Grabbed some firewood for the fire pit so we can stay outside and see everything and everyone! Also grabbed a cheap Halloween plastic tablecloth for the treat table.

Also took advantage of a 20% off coupon from Big Lots and cleared out all their remaining Halloween candy. I did have to giggle. I go to check out and the gal says… are you getting ready for Halloween? Took every fiber of my being not to say nope, this is all for Easter! 😂


----------



## Shyra

please share pictures of how you end up using it.
I thought of the same thing but concern about weather. But tomorrow is looking promising. 🤔


Labfreak7 said:


> Went to Spirit today to buy some cobwebs and bought a display! There is something seriously wrong with me. The guys are in there right now taking it apart! 100 bucks for the whole thing!
> View attachment 756131


 I


----------



## Shyra

Thank you for your post! I saw this post early today that I ran to HD myself to check out what they had. I ended up getting the same one but the display for $80! 
love clearance… now on a haunt to see what else we can find before the big day! 



ZahnFamilySpooks said:


> Went to HD today and they had very few Halloween things left. Snagged 300 orange led lights for 50% off and this!
> 
> View attachment 756202
> 
> 
> From $180 marked down to $90. Yay for Halloween clearance


----------



## Labfreak7

Shyra said:


> please share pictures of how you end up using it.
> I thought of the same thing but concern about weather. But tomorrow is looking promising. 🤔
> 
> I


Most likely next year. They will be a facade under my porch so hopefully the weather holds up.


----------



## WickedTwist

My favorite score ever!

Stopped at a yard sale today on the way to Frankenfest in Franklinton NC.

The lady was packing up and we got this image that was painted on slate for a dollar.


----------



## Meadow

Lakeside has their flying creatures on sale for $4.99 each. Grabbed 5 crows and 3 white owls.









Animated Flying Creatures


Set a scary scene by adding this Animated Flying Creature to your Halloween home decor. When it's triggered by motion activation, its wings flap up and down, i




www.lakeside.com


----------



## SLCGirl

Got this guy on Spirit clearance


----------



## Hearthfire

Yodlei said:


> Got machine screws & nuts from Lowes that will hopefully fix my columns that never got put out last year. Checked & no blue lights left after I bought the last one last Friday. Was right by Big Lots today & didn't even go there. Didn't want to be depressed & see Christmas all set up.
> 
> BTW, not sure how those who bought the blue lights get that much color out of them unless you are very close. I put mine behind a tombstone to light my cemetery & skeletons & no where near as bright as the pictures on here show. I have to supplement or move it to a different prop.


This is my first time using the blue spots from Lowes. I only bought 2 and could not believe how much of an effect it created. I don't know what made my old tombstones pop like they did. I was so impressed, I went and bought another blue and a green light just in case!


----------



## Meadow

Decided to grab a few items to turn Venetian Victoria into a ghostly Red Riding Hood for next year.

Basket with Wolf's Head Amazon.com: Rubie's Costume Co Basket with Wolf's Head Costume, Brown, (Model: 6626) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry

Gardeningwill Unisex Halloween Party Festival Magic Hooded Easter Costume Cloak Red https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015BEGC6A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_MA7BXMAVY99W8D5AJFWS

Off to see what other spooky fairy tale stuff I can find!


----------



## VladtheImpaler666

Hearthfire said:


> This is my first time using the blue spots from Lowes. I only bought 2 and could not believe how much of an effect it created. I don't know what made my old tombstones pop like they did. I was so impressed, I went and bought another blue and a green light just in case!


I just bought five of these from my local Lowes. These are by Gemmy but appear to be exact same.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/LightShow-Constant-Icy-Blue-LED-Solid-Christmas-Indoor-Outdoor/1001167288



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hearthfire said:


> This is my first time using the blue spots from Lowes. I only bought 2 and could not believe how much of an effect it created. I don't know what made my old tombstones pop like they did. I was so impressed, I went and bought another blue and a green light just in case!


I bought a few of these from Lowes to ship to my home (local store had zero). Quantity was low even at this store so who knows what will ship. I’ve ordered from Lowes before and had orders cancelled so wary even after order confirmation. 

No one else that usually carries the Gemmy lights seems to have these. Status could change in a few weeks but all probably are sitting on ships among thousands of other stacked containers. Bird in hand saying?!

@Hearthfire Since you have yours already does it look like you can remove the ugly wreath? Hope so. Gemmy why add a few more pennies to a decoration on a light that no one likely cares about being there? It's also not like anyone has that side of the light fixture facing them to see the wreath because the light would blind them! 

I have some Home Depot blue solid spots from a few years back (which were manufactured for HD by Gemmy) and curious if they’ve changed the LEDs in them for this product. Guessing not.


----------



## Hearthfire

VladtheImpaler666 said:


> I just bought five of these from my local Lowes. These are by Gemmy but appear to be exact same.
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/LightShow-Constant-Icy-Blue-LED-Solid-Christmas-Indoor-Outdoor/1001167288
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


Those are the exact ones I used and I love them!! I went back and bought the green ones and the red ones for next year!


----------



## Hearthfire

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I bought a few of these from Lowes to ship to my home (local store had zero). Quantity was low even at this store so who knows what will ship. I’ve ordered from Lowes before and had orders cancelled so wary even after order confirmation.
> 
> No one else that usually carries the Gemmy lights seems to have these. Status could change in a few weeks but all probably are sitting on ships among thousands of other stacked containers. Bird in hand saying?!
> 
> @Hearthfire Since you have yours already does it look like you can remove the ugly wreath? Hope so. Gemmy why add a few more pennies to a decoration on a light that no one likely cares about being there? It's also not like anyone has that side of the light fixture facing them to see the wreath because the light would blind them!
> 
> I have some Home Depot blue solid spots from a few years back (which were manufactured for HD by Gemmy) and curious if they’ve changed the LEDs in them for this product. Guessing not.


I hate the wreath too! Lol so guess what??? I just grabbed one and an extra tiny tool and got that damn wreath off!! It's still contained well enough!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hearthfire said:


> I hate the wreath too! Lol so guess what??? I just grabbed one and an extra tiny tool and got that damn wreath off!! It's still contained well enough!
> View attachment 757331


YES ! Thank you for being the wreath-destroying guinea pig for us. Looks like it was just attached to points on the outer lamp housing so not affecting the weather seal. Probably sold more units for Lowes now as a result!! Will definitely be ripping mine off when they arrive (still haven’t received a shipping confirmation yet tho 🤔).


----------



## Hearthfire

I'm glad I could help! It is ridiculous looking! I was so happy at the effect they caused, I didn't care about the plastic crap!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hearthfire said:


> I'm glad I could help! It is ridiculous looking! I was so happy at the effect they caused, I didn't care about the plastic crap!


Mine are showing up next Wednesday so they shipped. First thing I do is de-wreath! I like blue lighting for a spooky setting so glad to find some still in stock.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Mine are showing up next Wednesday so they shipped. First thing I do is de-wreath! I like blue lighting for a spooky setting so glad to find some still in stock.


FedEx delivery from Lowes was delayed a day so just got them today. I only plugged in one of these icy blue lights and haven’t compared to my old Gemmy solid blue spots from a few years back but I think these are different based on my memory. I plugged it in in our laundry room where it was dark and first thing I noticed was the light was brighter in the center. Then I couldn’t help but notice that our fire extinguisher tag shown fluorescent yellow and a cardboard shoe box that was nearby on a washer was a fluorescent pink/red. So my first impression is this is a blacklight effect but emitting more blue light than the old “purple” lights did.

@Hearthfire did yours appear the same?

I noticed there are some type of little screws on the back side of the wreath, not philips but wondering if we have a screwdriver set to match. Maybe hex? What did you use to remove the wreaths? Thanks.


----------



## Hearthfire

I've never used any color lights before other than string lights. But I figured these had to have some type of black light feature. My old tombstones had areas that shined like I had painted them with fresh UV paint! It was amazing how certain items just took on an irradiated effect. And yes, I used a tiny hex driver to get the wreath off.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Boy those few icy blue Lowes Gemmy xmas wreath lights listed on their website have disappeared pretty quickly from their site. Still see a few of the red and green and these are probably the closest to the old Gemmy (or Home Depot Branded Home Accents Holiday version) solid spots you’ll find. As mentioned above a little hex wrench will remove the wreath for a more pleasing Halloween look. The website had those on pre-xmas sale for $11+ when I looked a few days ago. No shipping to home but local store pick up.










Today’s a pretty gloomy, cold winter day here but my Black Friday/Cyber Monday purchase from HalloweenCostumes just arrived to brighten the day…ordered two of my favorite Bad Boy that will eventually don our two exterior garage wall lights. Really nice big size too.


----------



## SpookyBethesda

I'm on vacation in Orlando and there's a Dollar Tree near where I'm staying - so my souvenir from the trip is a whole mess of the $1 solar spotlights. They've been out of them where I live, so I'm very excited. I picked up twelve but I may go back for a few more.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

SpookyBethesda said:


> I'm on vacation in Orlando and there's a Dollar Tree near where I'm staying - so my souvenir from the trip is a whole mess of the $1 solar spotlights. They've been out of them where I live, so I'm very excited. I picked up twelve but I may go back for a few more.


Wow you got lucky to find them. While things do come back in stock over a few years’ period before being discontinued, no guarantees. From the recently opened location I got lucky to stumble upon back at end of August, I saw the few boxes they had were labeled “Spring” so that would be a good time to start looking again for any restock.


----------



## PanchoG

One of the main party supply chains here in Australia (Lombards) are having a 50% of Halloween sale, so I grabbed three new ground breakers, a clown (jack) in the box and a couple of tombstones - the groundbreakers need to hide behind something! 

BTW - I simply love that there's a place I can share Halloween news in January!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought these sweaters.


----------



## Illysium

Just ordered these from ZGallerie at 70% off:


----------



## Labfreak7

Bought these last night while they were in stock. We will see if they ship.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Walmart had these water bottles on clearance.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Stopped into Miniso today and was pleasantly surprised to see Halloween change purses. I could only get two for now but I am definitely going back for the black cat.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Those are adorable. I've never heard of Miniso. Where are they located?


----------



## HighPriestessIce

ScareyCarrie said:


> Those are adorable. I've never heard of Miniso. Where are they located?


They're a japanese chain store $10 an under. Mine is in Ontario, Canada but there's locations in the US.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

HighPriestessIce said:


> They're a japanese chain store $10 an under. Mine is in Ontario, Canada but there's locations in the US.


Thanks, I'll see if there are any near me.


----------



## Kristin Carroll

I’m doing Universal Monsters this year with a separate section for each monster. Found these at Home Goods which will be going in my Mummy section


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Kristin Carroll said:


> I’m doing Universal Monsters this year with a separate section for each monster. Found these at Home Goods which will be going in my Mummy section


Fabulous idea. That will look great in the Mummy scene. Cannot wait to see your finished product.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Speaking of ancient Egyptian tomb things, saw this at a Ross recently. This theme tends to cycle thru store locations around the same time everywhere give or take a few weeks. Only piece I saw at this store location and didn’t check out others.


----------



## halloween71

Just got him in today


----------



## JaurheadAgain

199 pieces of greenery stems! Didn’t know the count before checking out...really bummed I didn’t make it to 200.


----------



## PRO5OHHO

Jaurhead - how much were they and what ya gonna do with em? Makin' a jungle scene?


----------



## JaurheadAgain

PRO5OHHO said:


> Jaurhead - how much were they and what ya gonna do with em? Makin' a jungle scene?


Stems this week were 50% off, plus I get an additional percent off of that for being an employee. I bought them for a friend's haunt...unsure what they will use them for. Probably scattered foliage for a graveyard or crypt. After discounts, each stem was between $0.70 to $3.50 a piece. Those big mostera leaves were the most expensive at almost $6.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Was contemplating designing another banner for use in one of haunt themes and went to Shindigz site only to find they and sister company Stumps Party have shut down. Shared the news here: Shindigz/Stumps Closes


----------



## [email protected]

Just curious, what is the longest running post topic, this post topic was started nearly 12 years ago. Shout out to the originator of this topic, it has well served this community


----------



## WeWhoWe

I bought matches. Lots and lots of matches, a pack of cigarettes, and a Halloween key chain they had left over in the back for 50 cents. A little haunted house… surprisingly well executed and now all mine.


----------



## Hal O'ween

il_794xN.3198678130_1x44.jpg




__
Hal O'ween


__
9 mo ago




Graveyard entrance sign






So. I bought a graveyard entrance sign. I was going to make something, but this kept catching my eye and figured I could buy this and then open more time for other creations.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Hal O'ween said:


> il_794xN.3198678130_1x44.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Hal O'ween
> 
> 
> __
> 9 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graveyard entrance sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. I bought a graveyard entrance sign. I was going to make something, but this kept catching my eye and figured I could buy this and then open more time for other creations.


Spectacular sign. Great find.


----------



## Labfreak7

Picked this R. Marino wall sculpture today at a tag sale. Only $25. Needs some repair but I am definitely going to figure out a way to implement this in this years haunt!


----------



## SLCGirl

Labfreak7 said:


> Picked this R. Marino wall sculpture today at a tag sale. Only $25. Needs some repair but I am definitely going to figure out a way to implement this in this years haunt!


Wow! What a find!


----------



## Hal O'ween

Nice!


----------



## SLCGirl

Jabberin’ Jack!


----------



## Labfreak7

So I was driving earlier this morning, and passed a yard sale. This guy was staring at me from the yard. The lady said he was her husband’s and he never used it. Only $25. My best Halloween find of the year so far. Hope he works! Even if he doesn’t, still a cool static prop.


----------



## SpookyBethesda

Labfreak7 said:


> Bought these last night while they were in stock. We will see if they ship.


Following up - did these end up shipping? For $25, I would get a bunch of the haunted brides just for the movement they had. They'd be easy to repurpose!


----------



## Labfreak7

They did. I have three of them lol. Yes loved the movement on them and for $25 can’t lose.


----------



## SpookyBethesda

Labfreak7 said:


> They did. I have three of them lol. Yes loved the movement on them and for $25 can’t lose.


Wow, that is amazing! What store had them at such a good price? I thought she was a bargain at $100 at HD, but my local store was overstocked with them too close to 10/31 with late shipments.


----------



## Labfreak7

SpookyBethesda said:


> Wow, that is amazing! What store had them at such a good price? I thought she was a bargain at $100 at HD, but my local store was overstocked with them too close to 10/31 with late shipments.


Online. I was surprised.


----------



## Yodlei

Hal O'ween said:


> il_794xN.3198678130_1x44.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Hal O'ween
> 
> 
> __
> 9 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graveyard entrance sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. I bought a graveyard entrance sign. I was going to make something, but this kept catching my eye and figured I could buy this and then open more time for other creations.


Very nice piece!!!!


----------



## Yodlei

Labfreak7 said:


> Picked this R. Marino wall sculpture today at a tag sale. Only $25. Needs some repair but I am definitely going to figure out a way to implement this in this years haunt!


I assume that is made out of some heavy type material @ $25, correct? Nice finds on both. I have a plastic glow-in-the-dark demon wall hanging (very old) that looks very similar...juts out as yours does. Packed away in the garage or I would post a pix.


----------



## Yodlei

Got my shipment from Gilbert Engineering Mon....

































For those unaware, these are corrugated plastic forms you add mini lights to. Ended up buying Light-O-Rama (LOR) controllers last Nov. & again in April (to make lights dance/move to music, again for those unaware). Haven't jumped into programming just yet. I've been making some of my own forms by taking a picture & then using my projector to shine on the wall & then trace onto coro bought at Menards. It's kinda hard to cut & figured the spiders would be difficult with that much detail so ordered those. Bought 5 so I can stack them & make them "crawl".

Related to this, for anyone looking for LED string lights, Holiday-Light-Express.com is highly regarded on the LOR Forum & man are they bright. Some people have said they last many years (one said going on 10) without failure. Very good customer service (as I ordered the wrong color during a pre-order sale) & they made it right. I know it's a Halloween site but here is my Easter display I made using those lights..


----------



## SonofJoker

halloween71 said:


> Just got him in today
> View attachment 759779


Oh that is gorgeous! 🎃


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I picked up several bottles of 3D printer resin. This october there is a dollhouse and miniatures show, and I am so getting an artists table.


----------



## Squirrel7girl

I found this in Goodwill last week.


----------



## DonkasaurusRex

halloween71 said:


> Just got him in today
> View attachment 759779





halloween71 said:


> Just got him in today
> View attachment 759779


Whoa! I LOVE this! Where did you find him?


----------



## Kdestra

HighPriestessIce said:


> I picked up several bottles of 3D printer resin. This october there is a dollhouse and miniatures show, and I am so getting an artists table.


Oooo!!! Where is the show? It sounds like so much fun 👻☠💀🎃


----------



## Kdestra

Found at PTA flea market for $1. 
Never used & still in box


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kdestra said:


> Found at PTA flea market for $1.
> Never used & still in box


I have the skull mold, know what it retails for, and that was quite the find!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought this Ghost Castle 3D board game off Amazon new (9.76, best price I saw).
Had good reviews online and reminds me kind of like a Mouse Trap game with the rolling ball. The ghost is GID. Supposedly along the lines of Which Witch game but that’s one I don’t remember.





























Thought others might consider picking up for their family. Target online had it at a couple dollars more but if you have gift cards might be a better deal for you. A few Target stores in my area had it in stock. For a good video on setting up the 3D game board quickly watch this youtube video.


----------



## Labfreak7




----------



## Labfreak7

Probably not old signs but I couldn’t resist buying these. Paid $15. I have to figure out how to implement these into my haunt lol.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Kdestra said:


> Oooo!!! Where is the show? It sounds like so much fun 👻☠💀🎃


It's in Toronto Canada! I make halloween and gothic miniatures exclusively, so an October show is my time to shine!


----------



## Kdestra

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have the skull mold, know what it retails for, and that was quite the find!


Thanks! Hubby loves it so much ~ he's baking the Skull Cake today 💀 ☠ 💀


----------



## DonkasaurusRex

Labfreak7 said:


> Probably not old signs but I couldn’t resist buying these. Paid $15. I have to figure out how to implement these into my haunt lol.


These are effin' awesome!


----------



## Kdestra

HighPriestessIce said:


> It's in Toronto Canada! I make halloween and gothic miniatures exclusively, so an October show is my time to shine!





HighPriestessIce said:


> It's in Toronto Canada! I make halloween and gothic miniatures exclusively, so an October show is my time to shine!





HighPriestessIce said:


> It's in Toronto Canada! I make halloween and gothic miniatures exclusively, so an October show is my time to shine!


Hubby & I built a Haunted Dollhouse several years ago. It's so much fun.


----------



## Illysium

Found this guy at Ross:


----------



## halloween71

DonkasaurusRex said:


> Whoa! I LOVE this! Where did you find him?


Distortions unlimited


----------



## halloween71

I got this in today and now waiting for my jack one. The detail is amazing Cemetery Haunts Tombstone Props


----------



## DonkasaurusRex

halloween71 said:


> Distortions unlimited


Ohhh! That makes sense. haha


----------



## crashbig

Found myself a Wackey Mole on FB for a pretty decent price, seller only used it last year for Halloween eve.


----------



## halloween71

Got jack in today 🎃


----------



## stick

They both look great halloween71.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not sure what this year will bring but haven’t given up on the haunted dinosaur museum/park/lab theme. Here’s a few things I just bought or received:

























The egg shaped object I found on clearance at Ross for $2.99. I think it’s thick hollow glass with a clear glass bottom so light can reflect up inside to illuminate. About 5 inches high.

The therapod footprint tracks I got off of Amazon. They’re a thin printed waterproof vinyl with a “removable” adhesive side. Would love a giant set of prints but do like the look of these and can make use of them in lawn I’m hoping, not sure about driveway or sidewalk. Largest ones are about 6-3/4” long, smaller ones about 2-3/4” long. Plan is to mount them to a rigid plastic sheet cut to size of print and use frost cloth metal stakes to secure into the ground and keep in place.

The sunset lamp, also off Amazon, I’m planning on for my garage door behind a parked “park visitor” car (covers the equipment) and cast a nice orange circular light that will shine against a sillhoute of a T-Rex head (picture the Jurassic Park logo here being created). Haven’t tested out look yet but the light looks good.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Feeling the horror mood lately and got some new shirts.


----------



## Hearthfire

I ordered several more pairs of Halloween contacts! I love how much they change everything! 😍🤩


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I ordered this dome bird feeder from Home Depot hoping to turn the dome portion into a dino hatchery incubator. Should have by end of month to brainstorm the design. My dino eggs for it already arrived.


----------



## gotdisney?

Found this at MegaCon. Too adorable to pass up


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Earlier this month I got a dozen of these 7-inch eggs from Joyin (amazon) to create my lawn dino egg nests. Got around to putting the halves together today and they fit nice and solid and pretty flush at the seam. Not all the plastic eggs I’ve bought in the past did, so happy with these. Good size too to work with and large enough to be seen in the yard.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So I posted back on #22,849 about the sunset lamp I bought. I haven’t dug out one of my dino skeletons from storage yet but had a monkey skelly handy. This is the shadow affect (a la JP logo) I want to create on the garage door located behind a park visitor’s car with the unfortunate remains of the visitor. Hopefully conveys that one of the reconstructed velociraptors on the loose from the lab was responsible for the attack and helps set the stage beyond the park entrance. Sounds good in my mind and hope it translates that way when set up.

Still need to do a nighttime test outside. I thought of replicating the JP logo but decided to keep it somewhat different and tied more to my park. May use a silhouette of the Blue velociraptor standup that’s coming tomorrow to represent a live one. (Update: had to locate a more appropriate skeleton than a monkey for testing this out, so added new pic but taken during day ☹)















Anyway wanted to show example of lamp should anyone be thinking of purchasing one.


----------



## Saki.Girl

some great finds everyone


----------



## Kdestra

This may sound lame but I got very very lucky & found 3 German Die-Cut Halloween decorations that were made in 1910. 1 Witch & 2 Cats have joined the family.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Kdestra said:


> This may sound lame but I got very very lucky & found 3 German Die-Cut Halloween decorations that were made in 1910. 1 Witch & 2 Cats have joined the family.


Why would that sound lame???? If I found something like that I might do cartwheels in the shop😯🤣


----------



## Kdestra

Nox Eterna said:


> Why would that sound lame???? If I found something like that I might do cartwheels in the shop😯🤣


Omg!!! I'd never actually seen a Halloween German Die-Cut until a few months ago. Unfortunately now I'm hooked. We found them in a little shop near the Virginia & Maryland border. Not far from West Virginia. The scenery along the Blue Ridge is hauntingly beautiful


----------



## Labfreak7

Kdestra said:


> This may sound lame but I got very very lucky & found 3 German Die-Cut Halloween decorations that were made in 1910. 1 Witch & 2 Cats have joined the family.


Not lame. Good score! You have a nice collection!


----------



## Kdestra

Labfreak7 said:


> Not lame. Good score! You have a nice collection!


Thank you


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Agree not lame at all. I’m not a halloween collector although my halloween storage might seem to indicate otherwise, but whenever you can find something that not only delights your heart but is in good and or working condition, vintage or not and that’s been discontinued, it’s quite something to cherish. A moment in time gone by but recaptured. The cats are not only cute but look great on your wall.


----------



## Illysium

Got these guys from AliExpress. I loved "Critters" as a kid.


----------



## Meadow

@Illysium great find! They’re so cute and creepy.


----------



## Illysium

Meadow said:


> @Illysium great find! They’re so cute and creepy.


Thanks! I love em. They were cheap too. The green one has a wonky foot, I think I can fix it with the heat gun though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Went to pick up the two dome bird feeders I ordered and warehouse messed up I guess and shipped me four. Cashier verified I only paid online for two. Said if I didn’t want the extra they would be tossed out as they couldn’t stock in store (different inventory I guess) and wasn’t worth shipping back to online warehouse. Bought these with the plan to create a domed hatchery for my dino eggs. Think they will work nicely. Domed acrylic lids are pretty pricey and these feeders at HD weren’t that expensive and now I’ve doubled my hatchery!

Now working on ideas for the bottom portion to set the eggs in and plan to set it on top of sono tube stands resembling the incubator bases in the movie. A little lighting and think it will look pretty good at night.


----------



## RCIAG

If all else fails you could use them as bird feeders!!LOL!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> If all else fails you could use them as bird feeders!!LOL!!


I’m sure that’s what HD thought I was buying them for 😉. Was afraid to tell them with the extra feeders they offered me that they just doubled my dinosaur egg embryo incubator equipment 🤣. It will mean purchasing two more sono tubes from them so they came out ahead on that.


----------



## RCIAG

They will probably be better dino eggs than bird feeders. The squirrels around here would just hang over the edge & use their little squirrel hands to grab handfuls of seed out of it or get on it, fly off it & knock all the seed to the ground.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> They will probably be better dino eggs than bird feeders. The squirrels around here would just hang over the edge & use their little squirrel hands to grab handfuls of seed out of it or get on it, fly off it & knock all the seed to the ground.


Probably not selling many bird feeders these days as they are advising people not to put them out due to the spread of bird flu that is affecting wildlife birds as well as poultry stock. Happy to repurpose these for halloween!


----------



## RCIAG

We have also had young black bears taking down bird feeders in search of food.

I don't live in the mountains or anywhere near _real _bear habitat. I live in the suburbs so I don't know what those bears are doing here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just ordered this from Michaels on sale. Was debating on what to use for the incubator dome as a base. Liked the size (dome basically 12 inches) so wanted something larger and larger boards start getting pricey. Bonus for me…the plaque will light up the displayed dino eggs at the same time! Thought this might be something others might have a use for.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Grabbed some new dvds in prep for october's movie challenge.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Jack-O-Lantern Pumpkin Pillow


Woven of 100% recycled polyester with felt appliques. Yarn-dyed fiber has incredibly rich color that holds its vibrancy over time. STANDARD 100 by OEKO-TEX® Certified: tested for 350+ harmful substances to keep you




www.potterybarn.com





Ordered two pumpkin pillows from Pottery Barn. They are currently half price.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Those pumpkin pillows are awesome


----------



## Kdestra

Bobbiejo said:


> Jack-O-Lantern Pumpkin Pillow
> 
> 
> Woven of 100% recycled polyester with felt appliques. Yarn-dyed fiber has incredibly rich color that holds its vibrancy over time. STANDARD 100 by OEKO-TEX® Certified: tested for 350+ harmful substances to keep you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.potterybarn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered two pumpkin pillows from Pottery Barn. They are currently half price.


Thanks for link. We ordered 2 🎃 🎃


----------



## Yippiekiyay

My boyfriend found and bought this for me at a garage sale. Missing the Stir Stick but was only $15.


----------



## Meadow

I didn’t buy this but definitely thought for anyone doing a swamp with some water this could be fun. Just sharing.



https://www.menards.com/main/grocery-home/toys/vehicles-remote-control/crocodile-animal-simulation-boat/wp-0030/p-1642874257017340-c-12335.htm?tid=-2001897623818782609&ipos=1


----------



## IowaGuy

Meadow said:


> I didn’t buy this but definitely thought for anyone doing a swamp with some water this could be fun. Just sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/grocery-home/toys/vehicles-remote-control/crocodile-animal-simulation-boat/wp-0030/p-1642874257017340-c-12335.htm?tid=-2001897623818782609&ipos=1


So, there are a handful of pranks on youtube with that little guy. If I remember right, a dude puts the remote control gater head out in a river while a bunch of folks r tubing/canoing etc. The reactions are pretty good


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Meadow said:


> I didn’t buy this but definitely thought for anyone doing a swamp with some water this could be fun. Just sharing.
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/grocer...n-boat/wp-0030/p-1642874257017340-c-12335.htm


lol saw this same item from Collections Etc. and immediately thought Halloween Swamp or Pirate theme! I don’t have remote-controlled crocs/gators but do have a few of those critters and they are great to add to those themes.









Remote Controlled Realistic Swimming Alligator | Collections Etc.


With a realistic design, this alligator head comes with a remote control so you can move it around in your pool or pond! A propeller on the back propels it around however you please. Remote control req. 2 "AAA" batteries, alligator head req. 3 "AA" batteries (sold separately). For ages 6+ up...



www.collectionsetc.com













I signed up awhile back with Menards (no stores here on West coast) in order to get their rebate on a halloween item that would ship. Thought I’d use it on something else I’d have shipped. However their rebates aren’t cash back, but good for future in-store only credit so was little use to me. Just pointing out the Menard’s price if you don’t sign up for the rebate and can use it, is several dollars more expensive than Collections Etc. Each has a shipping option so factor that in too if you plan to order. Collections has a free ship offer if your order qualifies.

If some one buys and uses in their haunt, please post a video for us!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have some “foam eggs” coming from clearance at Hobby Lobby. Been looking for different sized eggs to use in my dino theme. These were 4-1/8” dia. X 5-5/8” tall. and hope to modify although unclear on what kind of foam. Only $1.


----------



## Kdestra

Ghost of Spookie said:


> lol saw this same item from Collections Etc. and immediately thought Halloween Swamp or Pirate theme! I don’t have remote crocs/gators but do have a few of those critters and they are great to add to those themes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remote Controlled Realistic Swimming Alligator | Collections Etc.
> 
> 
> With a realistic design, this alligator head comes with a remote control so you can move it around in your pool or pond! A propeller on the back propels it around however you please. Remote control req. 2 "AAA" batteries, alligator head req. 3 "AA" batteries (sold separately). For ages 6+ up...
> 
> 
> 
> www.collectionsetc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 761242


I honestly thought those were shoes in the photo & thought...
ha! How clever "Crocodile Crocs"


----------



## IowaGuy

_Happy Dance_


----------



## Illysium

Found these guys on Ebay:


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Another round of new horror for spooky movie challenges.


----------



## Kdestra

Bobbiejo said:


> Jack-O-Lantern Pumpkin Pillow
> 
> 
> Woven of 100% recycled polyester with felt appliques. Yarn-dyed fiber has incredibly rich color that holds its vibrancy over time. STANDARD 100 by OEKO-TEX® Certified: tested for 350+ harmful substances to keep you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.potterybarn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered two pumpkin pillows from Pottery Barn. They are currently half price.


We ordered the pillows & received email stating: they were back ordered. Unfortunately we just received another email saying they are out of stock & returned the money. I hope you receive your pillows.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kdestra said:


> We ordered the pillows & received email stating: they were back ordered. Unfortunately we just received another email saying they are out of stock & returned the money. I hope you receive your pillows.


Were these from last Fall? I haven’t been on Pottery Barn’s site in some time. I can see why they are out of stock though! Hope they come back and you still get a chance to order and hope that bobbiejo’s order got in under the wire. Would be nice to know how the quality is, but they look great and comfy.

Just went to the web page and now says No Longer Available. That doesn’t bode well for restocking anytime…. Those ghosts featured with the pumpkin are cute too but even with a name like ghost of spookie I would have ordered the pumpkin instead lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Since I shared my recent purchase of the bird feeder dome and Michaels LED tube-lit plaque which just arrived today, thought I’d show how my dino incubator project is coming along so far. Hope it lights up the eggs at night well enough without any supplemental lighting needed. The plaque at $11.99 and 16-inch diameter is quite a bargain. Plaque lighting has a Try Me Button. Definitely going to be a smaller version of the InGen incubators but then the Park/Lab is smaller to begin with LOL. Still we managed live dinosaurs thanks to AtmosFX 😉. Can you tell I’m having fun with this theme?


----------



## Kdestra

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Were these from last Fall? I haven’t been on Pottery Barn’s site in some time. I can see why they are out of stock though! Hope they come back and you still get a chance to order and hope that bobbiejo’s order got in under the wire. Would be nice to know how the quality is, but they look great and comfy.
> 
> Just went to the web page and now says No Longer Available. That doesn’t bode well for restocking anytime…. Those ghosts featured with the pumpkin are cute too but even with a name like ghost of spookie I would have ordered the pumpkin instead lol.


Yep, they're from last fall. I'm kinda bummed we won't receive ours. Hopefully @Bobbiejo receives their's.


----------



## halloween71

Kdestra said:


> We ordered the pillows & received email stating: they were back ordered. Unfortunately we just received another email saying they are out of stock & returned the money. I hope you receive your pillows.


Those are so cool and the website says out of stock darn


----------



## SLCGirl

Kdestra said:


> We ordered the pillows & received email stating: they were back ordered. Unfortunately we just received another email saying they are out of stock & returned the money. I hope you receive your pillows.


Same thing happened to me.


----------



## IowaGuy




----------



## Bobbiejo

Kdestra said:


> Yep, they're from last fall. I'm kinda bummed we won't receive ours. Hopefully @Bobbiejo receives their's.


Mine were canceled too. 😢


----------



## Bobbiejo

Finally found an orange Halloween tree! It’s arriving next week. Hopefully. After the Pottery Barn pumpkin pillows, I am kind of afraid to mention it until it actually arrives. 🫣


----------



## toysaplenty

Yodlei said:


> Got my shipment from Gilbert Engineering Mon....
> View attachment 760443
> View attachment 760444
> 
> View attachment 760445
> 
> 
> View attachment 760446
> 
> 
> For those unaware, these are corrugated plastic forms you add mini lights to. Ended up buying Light-O-Rama (LOR) controllers last Nov. & again in April (to make lights dance/move to music, again for those unaware). Haven't jumped into programming just yet. I've been making some of my own forms by taking a picture & then using my projector to shine on the wall & then trace onto coro bought at Menards. It's kinda hard to cut & figured the spiders would be difficult with that much detail so ordered those. Bought 5 so I can stack them & make them "crawl".
> 
> Related to this, for anyone looking for LED string lights, Holiday-Light-Express.com is highly regarded on the LOR Forum & man are they bright. Some people have said they last many years (one said going on 10) without failure. Very good customer service (as I ordered the wrong color during a pre-order sale) & they made it right. I know it's a Halloween site but here is my Easter display I made using those lights..
> View attachment 760447





DonkasaurusRex said:


> These are effin' awesome!


Hi, on the Holiday-Light website, what particular lights did you buy to use for the ghost and bat and spider?


----------



## DonkasaurusRex

toysaplenty said:


> Hi, on the Holiday-Light website, what particular lights did you buy to use for the ghost and bat and spider?


You can use WS-2811 bullet nodes or flat ones. I recommend the 12v vs 5v, but that will depend on your power source. And the average coro prop has 3" spacing.

If you don't have the whole setup, you also purchase the "dumb" lights instead of the programmable smart lights.


----------



## IowaGuy

So, my gf and I (moreso her) grabbed this from a neighbors trash pile tonight while doing our nightly walks with the dogs. She grabbed it, has no idea what its for and I asked "does it matter?". We r friends with that particular neighbor so we wanna ask about it. It has a Hobby Lobby tag stamped $49.99. I guess we r gonna lean Victorian this year haha. We both think its pretty kool. Ideas anyone?


----------



## Yodlei

toysaplenty said:


> Hi, on the Holiday-Light website, what particular lights did you buy to use for the ghost and bat and spider?


Sorry for the delay. M6 mini lights (led string lights). When I ordered the coro shapes, there is a category for "mini lights" but some shapes can also use pixels as the other person mentioned. There are drop downs if a shape has both options. You have to pick the lights you will use so the holes will match up with the bulb size.


----------



## toysaplenty

Yodlei said:


> Sorry for the delay. M6 mini lights (led string lights). When I ordered the coro shapes, there is a category for "mini lights" but some shapes can also use pixels as the other person mentioned. There are drop downs if a shape has both options. You have to pick the lights you will use so the holes will match up with the bulb size.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## toysaplenty

DonkasaurusRex said:


> You can use WS-2811 bullet nodes or flat ones. I recommend the 12v vs 5v, but that will depend on your power source. And the average coro prop has 3" spacing.
> 
> If you don't have the whole setup, you also purchase the "dumb" lights instead of the programmable smart lights.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## HauntedHoosier

Bought an old, kinda banged up MamaRoo baby seat to make a cool floating table, which will host an animatronic raven someday.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I picked these up at Tuesday Morning. I suggest you look at the candles while you are there as well. I got three of these huge black candles. I haven’t measured, but the sku tag says 12x4 inches. They look significantly wider than that to me. They are going to be great for staging.


----------



## IowaGuy

Those.r.So.Kool! I've never heard of Tuesday Morning though :*(


----------



## Kdestra

Bobbiejo said:


> I picked these up at Tuesday Morning. I suggest you look at the candles while you are there as well. I got three of these huge black candles. I haven’t measured, but the sku tag says 12x4 inches. They look significantly wider than that to me. They are going to be great for staging.
> View attachment 762029
> 
> View attachment 762028


Those are adorable. Do you know what they are made of?


----------



## Bobbiejo

Kdestra said:


> Those are adorable. Do you know what they are made of?


I’m afraid I don’t. I would say they are a plastic resin. Definitely breakable and likely hollow. $30 each. There is currently a July 4th sale where everything in the store is 20% off.


----------



## Kdestra

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m afraid I don’t. I would say they are a plastic resin. Definitely breakable and likely hollow. $30 each. There is currently a July 4th sale where everything in the store is 20% off.


Hmmm, I was thinking about using them as Newel Posts on staircase. I'll definitely have to check & see if it's possible. Thank you


----------



## Bobbiejo

I can’t rave enough about Traditions, the family run website offering holiday decorations! I literally placed an order on Saturday evening and received it Monday morning. Talk about super fast shipping! I bought the first few ornaments for my Halloween tree. Yay! I so love the traditional folksy vibe Bethany Lowe pieces have. I temporarily hung the ornaments so I could take a picture for you all. Aren’t they great? 🎃


----------



## thespookster03

I found this lot at a garage sale saturday, they were getting out of halloween but everything looks like it was hardly used, only paid $200 for the everything!!


----------



## IowaGuy

thespookster03 said:


> View attachment 762188
> 
> I found this lot at a garage sale saturday, they were getting out of halloween but everything looks like it was hardly used, only paid $200 for the everything!!


Score!!! Totally jealous. Happy Halloween to you indeed!


----------



## [email protected]

thespookster03 said:


> View attachment 762188
> 
> I found this lot at a garage sale saturday, they were getting out of halloween but everything looks like it was hardly used, only paid $200 for the everything!!


Words cannot describe the Green Jealousy, 
Well done!


----------



## RCIAG

Bobbiejo said:


> I can’t rave enough about Traditions, the family run website offering holiday decorations! I literally placed an order on Saturday evening and received it Monday morning. Talk about super fast shipping!


I love Traditions too but the last thing I wanted to buy from them was going to cost a fortune in shipping & it wasn't even a large or heavy item.

That said, I still love them & bite the bullet any way.

FTR, their site is Halloween Holiday Decor. Even though the word Christmas is in the URL they do ALL the holidays & usually have a LOT of Halloween stuff.


----------



## Bobbiejo

RCIAG said:


> I love Traditions too but the last thing I wanted to buy from them was going to cost a fortune in shipping & it wasn't even a large or heavy item.
> 
> That said, I still love them & bite the bullet any way.
> 
> FTR, their site is Halloween Holiday Decor. Even though the word Christmas is in the URL they do ALL the holidays & usually have a LOT of Halloween stuff.


Hum. I wonder if they changed their shipping policy since then. They are offering free shipping if you spend over $150. Now The Holiday Barn has some crazy shipping prices and their everyday prices are higher than Traditions. I was comparing ornaments and The Holiday Barn was $8-$10 dollars more per ornament. 🤷‍♀️ Unfortunately there are a couple of pieces that The Holiday Barn are the only ones with the item in stock, so I will have to bite that shipping cost.


----------



## [email protected]

Gemmy Edwardian the Butler, $100


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Yippiekiyay said:


> My boyfriend found and bought this for me at a garage sale. Missing the Stir Stick but was only $15.
> View attachment 761210


Wow!!! Amazing find.


----------



## RCIAG

Bobbiejo said:


> Hum. I wonder if they changed their shipping policy since then. They are offering free shipping if you spend over $150. Now The Holiday Barn has some crazy shipping prices and their everyday prices are higher than Traditions. I was comparing ornaments and The Holiday Barn was $8-$10 dollars more per ornament. 🤷‍♀️ Unfortunately there are a couple of pieces that The Holiday Barn are the only ones with the item in stock, so I will have to bite that shipping cost.


Maybe they have changed shipping. I'm also on the East Coast & they're West Coast which may be why it costs more for me. But I really don't know.

I like HB too. Sometimes it's worth the shipping if you really want the piece.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Bought a couple spooky pins.


----------



## HauntedHoosier

Bought Grim from Spirit! and a Grim Talker board from J-man to make Grim do my bidding!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

HighPriestessIce said:


> Bought a couple spooky pins.
> View attachment 762207
> 
> View attachment 762206



I love your spooky pins! I've found a bunch on etsy, I'm going to buy some soon! Thanks for sharing yours. Those are lovely!!


----------



## Squirrel7girl

thespookster03 said:


> View attachment 762188
> 
> I found this lot at a garage sale saturday, they were getting out of halloween but everything looks like it was hardly used, only paid $200 for the everything!!


----------



## Squirrel7girl

Oh My! What a cool find.


----------



## IowaGuy

A sneak peek of Home Depots 2022 list has come out, I find it the most impressive out of all the places I have looked for 2022 Halloween stuff (Lowes, SH, Lemax). No prices yet but I'm interested in their coffin, flying witch and a raised grave with archway headstone. Of course Im sure it will all be in the $250+ range. Check them out! Happy Halloween 🎃


----------



## HighPriestessIce

First Zulily purchase of the season!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

IowaGuy said:


> A sneak peek of Home Depots 2022 list has come out, I find it the most impressive out of all the places I have looked for 2022 Halloween stuff (Lowes, SH, Lemax). No prices yet but I'm interested in their coffin, flying witch and a raised grave with archway headstone. Of course Im sure it will all be in the $250+ range. Check them out! Happy Halloween 🎃


Where did you see this? Any pictures? Prices? TIA


----------



## IowaGuy




----------



## krnlmustrd

I know I’m a bit late to the game, but I’m so happy to have finally scored a 12’ Inferno Pumpkin Skeleton from Home Depot. 

My unboxing and review:


----------



## Bobbiejo

After Pottery Barn canceled my previous pumpkin 🎃 pillow order, I am hesitant to get too worked up on the ghost pillow I just ordered. Delivery is tentatively August 3-5. 🤞


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Bobbiejo said:


> After Pottery Barn canceled my previous pumpkin 🎃 pillow order, I am hesitant to get too worked up on the ghost pillow I just ordered. Delivery is tentatively August 3-5. 🤞
> View attachment 762474


That ghost pillow is adorable. Please let us know when you get it.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Hit up the closing of a movie store, went absolutely HAM. I have lots to choose from for October's challenge this year.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

HighPriestessIce said:


> Hit up the closing of a movie store, went absolutely HAM. I have lots to choose from for October's challenge this year.
> View attachment 762540


You picked up some amazing titles. By the way, what does "HAM" mean? Thanks.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

ScareyCarrie said:


> You picked up some amazing titles. By the way, what does "HAM" mean? Thanks.


Hard as a motherfucker. Basically I went crazy.


----------



## Meadow

First purchase of the year, small but spooky. Old Navy has lots of items 50% off and was getting socks for the family. Grabbed the “ghosts” set and love the socks with haunted houses.





__





Novelty Ankle Socks 6-Pack for Women | Old Navy


Shop Old Navy's Novelty Ankle Socks 6-Pack for Women: Pack includes 6 pairs of ankle socks, in a variety of novelty graphics, prints & colors., Rib-knit openings., Soft-knit fabric, with comfortable stretch., Notched toe seams for added comfort.




oldnavy.gap.com


----------



## Shyra

So I’ve been keeping my eye on this lot of 10 animatronics for over 6 months now on a selling app. I was finally able to make the big purchase today and bring home all of these wonderful mostly brand new , in the box , never taken out or used animatronics! I do have plans on reselling a couple of them (the person did not want to break the lot of 10).


----------



## IowaGuy

Shyra said:


> So I’ve been keeping my eye on this lot of 10 animatronics for over 6 months now on a selling app. I was finally able to make the big purchase today and bring home all of these wonderful mostly brand new , in the box , never taken out or used animatronics! I do have plans on reselling a couple of them (the person did not want to break the lot of 10).
> View attachment 762568
> 
> View attachment 762567
> 
> View attachment 762569


What selling app?! Thats a SWEET load


----------



## Shyra

IowaGuy said:


> What selling app?! Thats a SWEET load


“offer up” another form of Craigslist and Facebook market.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Look at these awesome ceramic cauldron candles I found at HomeGoods. They are quite large at over 2 pounds each. I can always justify in my mind a reason for buying candles, but also getting a reusable cauldron for decorating - score! 😁


----------



## Labfreak7

Shyra said:


> So I’ve been keeping my eye on this lot of 10 animatronics for over 6 months now on a selling app. I was finally able to make the big purchase today and bring home all of these wonderful mostly brand new , in the box , never taken out or used animatronics! I do have plans on reselling a couple of them (the person did not want to break the lot of 10).
> View attachment 762568
> 
> View attachment 762567
> 
> View attachment 762569


That’s an insane score! Well done. If you don’t mind answering, why did you wait so long to buy them?


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Not Halloween specific, but you bet I'm gonna be making spooky decor with it.


----------



## Yodlei

Shyra said:


> So I’ve been keeping my eye on this lot of 10 animatronics for over 6 months now on a selling app. I was finally able to make the big purchase today and bring home all of these wonderful mostly brand new , in the box , never taken out or used animatronics! I do have plans on reselling a couple of them (the person did not want to break the lot of 10).
> View attachment 762568
> 
> View attachment 762567
> 
> View attachment 762569


Great lot you found there! Enjoy! I have a few of them. Pestilence is great!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well HD released some of this year’s props early this morning and I was up at 2amPT when the halloween section went live (although supposedly was to go live at 6amET, so started earlier) and bought the snake prop after missing out on last year’s. Only prop I’ll be adding this year. Most of HD’s Home Accent line quickly sold out, although some items showing on back order and a few I’m seeing quantity of 1 (just place holder to judge interest?). From posts on our HD shopping thread it was a mixed bag whether all of people’s orders made it in for purchase before being out of stock. HD said they will be releasing more later in the year. I lucked out by checking the thread two days ago or would have missed it. Appreciate everyone’s heads up on the event.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I bought these from 64Hydro.... love them... using their pictures because they are far better than mine...


----------



## CJSimon

I picked up this beauty at Michael’s today. They had a very few Halloween items on a small section of the Fall display. As a Halloween lover and a plant mom, I just had to have her.


----------



## IowaGuy

My gf and I just got back from our 9pm walk with the dogs when one of our neighbors from 3 houses down called my gf from her doorway "Kari, come here, I have something for you and Jay" _she hands my gf a halloween-decorative small suitcase_ . Inside is a ton of pumpkin hollow stuff and other random smalls for a spookytown. "I just wanted to give this to someone who could appreciate it. Like half the town Knows your house for Halloween and we know you must have a setup of your own".


----------



## Shyra

Labfreak7 said:


> That’s an insane score! Well done. If you don’t mind answering, why did you wait so long to buy them?


2 reasons… waiting for seller to lower the price so I can negotiate a better deal and I wanted to make sure I had enough money cash in my savings to do so.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Hit that B&bw release. Then I took a detour to winners and found this mug.


----------



## RCIAG

CJSimon said:


> I picked up this beauty at Michael’s today. They had a very few Halloween items on a small section of the Fall display. As a Halloween lover and a plant mom, I just had to have her.
> 
> View attachment 762876
> View attachment 762877



Oooohhhhhhnnnnoooooooooo.....I am a total sucker for head/face vases in general, from the vintage one my great-grandmother had that I now have to this. I wonder if this stuff is online?

*goesofftocheckmichaelsonline*


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Went back to winners because I couldn't stop thinking about these plates. I bought all 4.


----------



## Impy

Finally braved the heat and hit up the stores on this side of town. Alas, I should've stopped after HomeGoods and TJ Maxx since none of the other stores had anything. Fell in love with this trio while at TJ Maxx though. They followed me home after I made sure not to grab the one with the broken witch's hat.


----------



## speed1000

Hiya, I am new to the forum. You can read my intro here

These are my new online purchases for 2022. I shopped at Mercari, eBay, Christmas in Prescott and Poshmark.


----------



## speed1000

I've had this nagging me for almost a year and scouring around found a decent enough priced one on Facebook marketplace. I like Medusa a lot.


----------



## toysaplenty

Got this 70's style shag pumpkin at TJ Maxx online last week.


----------



## [email protected]

I know, I know
Wrong Holiday, but my wife found these guys at an antique store today, and this happens to be from a year she missed. So they needed a little repair, and as you can see in the pic, said repair happened on top of my current Halloween project, so I kinda sorta think it fits.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I am screeching. Zulily comes through again!


----------



## amuck amuck

HighPriestessIce said:


> I am screeching. Zulily comes through again!
> View attachment 763433
> 
> View attachment 763431
> 
> View attachment 763432


----------



## amuck amuck

I recently got the mugs and I love them. I did not see the tiered tray but i will be hunting for it. I have been going for the vintage look . It is getting easier to find repro vintage which I will go for because of the cost of true vintage. My husband wishes I would stay off all Halloween sites because you all find such great things which I want to hunt for.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

amuck amuck said:


> I recently got the mugs and I love them. I did not see the tiered tray but i will be hunting for it. I have been going for the vintage look . It is getting easier to find repro vintage which I will go for because of the cost of true vintage. My husband wishes I would stay off all Halloween sites because you all find such great things which I want to hunt for.


There's also matching serveware on amazon!








I am also doing the vintage look! The imagery makes me so happy.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Okay now I'm really excited. Green hag witches are so rare these days! I hit purchase so fast.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

HighPriestessIce said:


> Okay now I'm really excited. Green hag witches are so rare these days! I hit purchase so fast.
> View attachment 763457


Such a cool piece. Where did you purchase it from? Thanks.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

ScareyCarrie said:


> Such a cool piece. Where did you purchase it from? Thanks.


From here! 10 Inch Cauldron and Witches with Static Lighted Magic Ball


----------



## ScareyCarrie

HighPriestessIce said:


> From here! 10 Inch Cauldron and Witches with Static Lighted Magic Ball


Thanks.


----------



## hjg0989

I've been eyeballing this for a while and just submitted the order. Next year I will purchase the werewolf if it is back in stock. Distortions Unlimited has a pop up saying that orders placed by the end of July will arrive late Sept. or early Oct.

Do young people know who Frankenstein is?










6.5 ft. tall Monster Legend Halloween Standing Prop Display – Distortions Unlimited


----------



## speed1000

Picked up this tapestry which will stay up year round. Phases of the moon.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Stopped at Five Below today and they had a variety of skull & skeleton tshirts for men and women. Some were more sweet and flowery while others were darker, so plenty to choose from. And they're only $5 each! They'd also make nice Halloween pillows for anyone who can sew (not me!).


----------



## Big mask Collector

I have this nice resin mask coming in the mail from ebay.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Luck is on my side this morning!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Highlights of visits to 2 Home Goods locations... their Halloween is spread out all over the store...


----------



## ScareyCarrie

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Highlights of visits to 2 Home Goods locations... their Halloween is spread out all over the store...
> View attachment 763573
> View attachment 763574
> View attachment 763575
> View attachment 763576


I love it all. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## QueenFan05

Just got my 2008 Gemmy Jason today!!! ⬇


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Highlights of visits to 2 Home Goods locations... their Halloween is spread out all over the store...
> View attachment 763576


I got this same cauldron today! Mine needs a bit of paint touch-up on the green bubbles, but I like the lights and sounds and have a great shiny green paint that will look good to doctor it up. Love how the cauldron sits on frogs!


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Another witch find. I love her so much.


----------



## Illysium

Ordered these from Attitude Clothing in the UK:


----------



## Kdestra

Absolutely adorable. I had to hang them as soon as they arrived. 








Amazon.com: Glitter Black Halloween Party Decorations Gothic Birthday Garlands Hanging Witch Bat Spider Haunted House Star Moon Decor Streamers Backdrop Birthday Baby Shower Home Office Classroom Decor : Home & Kitchen


Amazon.com: Glitter Black Halloween Party Decorations Gothic Birthday Garlands Hanging Witch Bat Spider Haunted House Star Moon Decor Streamers Backdrop Birthday Baby Shower Home Office Classroom Decor : Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.com


----------



## speed1000

OMG! Stop me. Since discovering Traditions, I've been salivating. They really do have the best prices. Other than a couple non Halloween items, I am done at that store for 2022.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

speed1000 said:


> OMG! Stop me. Since discovering Traditions, I've been salivating. They really do have the best prices. Other than a couple non Halloween items, I am done at that store for 2022.
> View attachment 763755


Love everything I'm seeing right now.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton

I found this little guy in a year round Halloween store in North Conway New Hampshire.
The Halloween store is separate but part of the Christmas Loft in case anyone wants to check it out.
He's motion activated, eyes light up and jaw moves as it speaks/
What I like best is the voice, it's deep and not silly sounding.


----------



## Illysium

Got the candelabra and bag from Homegoods. Snake and folding tarot from Joann. I painted the snake, the white moons weren't working for me, going to paint them bronze.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ordered these this morning


----------



## IowaGuy

Didn't buy anything but this is some stuff at Home Goods (Iowa)


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Another set of witch plates! With another scene!


----------



## Hearthfire

Damnit!!!! I thought I was done but now I need these!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I saw these last week at my local TJ Maxx, but I convinced myself I didn't need them. I have a small display of head vases for my plants, but they're all ladies, and these two are obviously male heads. But the more I got to thinking about it, the more I thought they'd be great as tombstones or dilapidated statuary in our Halloween cemetery.

Soooo.... went back today and they were both still there - in the clearance section! Yay me! 










DH just rolled his eyes! He knows I can't resist some Halloween the same way he can't resist buying snacks if he goes to the store! The cup is in the photo for size comparison - these guys are pretty big, around 22 inches tall.


----------



## Godcrusher

My finds for the day.


----------



## ZombieRaider

I took a road trip Friday and got a thousand pounds of ultracal 30 to make molds....Sounds like more than it is when you look at it....ZR


----------



## Illysium

Pillows and rug from Marshall's online. 👻


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Zulily comes through again. Snagged this beauty for $72.99 CAD


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

When ya need to feed the caffeine addiction and your favorite brand is roasted right down the road...
Bones Coffe x Disney's Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Labfreak7

wickedwillingwench said:


> ordered these this morning
> View attachment 763917
> View attachment 763918


Would you like to adopt me lol? Very jealous!


----------



## Bobbiejo

HighPriestessIce said:


> Zulily comes through again. Snagged this beauty for $72.99 CAD
> 
> View attachment 764269


Is this a real Katherine’s Collection piece? I tried to find it, but no luck. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Illysium

Bobbiejo said:


> Is this a real Katherine’s Collection piece? I tried to find it, but no luck. 🤷‍♀️


No, the original was $1300. Check out the dimensions.

Witch Server

Found this on AliExpress as well: Detail


----------



## TerriG

I found these cute lights at HomeSense today


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> When ya need to feed the caffeine addiction and your favorite brand is roasted right down the road...
> Bones Coffe x Disney's Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas


They still had all 5 flavors in their store yesterday but said they were running low on all of them. I didn't realize 3 of the flavors are already showing sold out on the website!!! I can't wait to give them a try when I finish off the bag of What The Fluff I'm currently working on (it's soooo good!).


----------



## wickedwillingwench

HighPriestessIce said:


> Zulily comes through again. Snagged this beauty for $72.99 CAD
> 
> View attachment 764269


please post a photo of what you do receive...i'm curious.


----------



## RCIAG

Yeah I saw that & didn't post it because, for a change, I looked at the actual dimensions & they were in INCHES not feet. 

We had a discussion about it in the Zulily thread. The same thing shows up at Walmart.com.


----------



## Kdestra

HighPriestessIce said:


> Zulily comes through again. Snagged this beauty for $72.99 CAD
> 
> View attachment 764269


Keep us posted about the Witch Tabletop. I've seen those advertisements & the prices are too cheap to believe. The witch originally sold for over $700


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kdestra said:


> Keep us posted about the Witch Tabletop. I've seen those advertisements & the prices are too cheap to believe. The witch originally sold for over $700


the original was actually about $1200. I got one.


----------



## Kdestra

Bobbiejo said:


> Is this a real Katherine’s Collection piece? I tried to find it, but no luck. 🤷‍♀️


Been searching for years to find the actual Witch Mabel Tabletop. The 2021 version isn't as cute. 









Katherine's Collection 2021 Witch Cupcake Holder


The Katherine's Collection 2021 Witch Cupcake Holder measures 45.25 x 27 x 37.5 inches. Handcrafted with amazing detail by skilled artists, this Halloween decor would be perfect as a treats station for your gatherings. The witch figurine in the middle of the table will tempt you with her treats...




www.lijodecor.com


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kdestra said:


> Been searching for years to find the actual Witch Mabel Tabletop. The 2021 version isn't as cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katherine's Collection 2021 Witch Cupcake Holder
> 
> 
> The Katherine's Collection 2021 Witch Cupcake Holder measures 45.25 x 27 x 37.5 inches. Handcrafted with amazing detail by skilled artists, this Halloween decor would be perfect as a treats station for your gatherings. The witch figurine in the middle of the table will tempt you with her treats...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lijodecor.com


it ws the original that I got. About 5 years ago maybe. I don't like the 2021, either.


----------



## Illysium

Ordered these guys from Chewy. They have some really cute pet stuff this year. 😁


----------



## toysaplenty

Bobbiejo said:


> Is this a real Katherine’s Collection piece? I tried to find it, but no luck. 🤷‍♀️


I typed in the word witch, and it came up on Zulilly. What confuses me is the size they listed...5.9" wide, 9.05 high, 5.9" deep? Pardi Black Witch Holding Snack Tray Décor | Best Price and Reviews | Zulily


----------



## Hearthfire

I found my Witch's Lair sign at Ross!!! They also had several of the heavy iron stuff like the bat pulls


----------



## Kdestra

toysaplenty said:


> I typed in the word witch, and it came up on Zulilly. What confuses me is the size they listed...5.9" wide, 9.05 high, 5.9" deep? Pardi Black Witch Holding Snack Tray Décor | Best Price and Reviws | Zulily


This is the symbol for inches: " 
This is the symbol for a foot: '

The Zulilly witch is less then 6 inches wide, less then a 12 inches high & depth is questionable


----------



## Illysium

Ordered this color changing tree from Costco. Shipping was included in the price, without membership. Plan to leave it up year round. I have the perfect spot in my foyer. 😁


----------



## VladtheImpaler666

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> I found this little guy in a year round Halloween store in North Conway New Hampshire.
> The Halloween store is separate but part of the Christmas Loft in case anyone wants to check it out.
> He's motion activated, eyes light up and jaw moves as it speaks/
> What I like best is the voice, it's deep and not silly sounding.
> 
> 
> View attachment 763824


What is the store called?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoiledbrat2910

Just bought this black flame candle inspired by Hocus Pocus from Etsy (on sale and it included free shipping)! I know I probably could have DIY'ed it for a little less but now I can focus my time on other projects. I can't wait to receive it!

















Hocus Pocus 2 Inspired Black Flame Candle Replica Halloween - Etsy


This Candles item by LightingActLLC has 3389 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Cape Coral, FL. Listed on Nov 29, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## Aus1

Spotted this at Costco AU: (10ft / 3M tall)










A painful $399.99 AUD


----------



## Labfreak7

After a little kid asked me last year if I have any jump scare props to which I shamefully said no, I ordered this guy… tee hee….


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Building up my mini bar cart.


----------



## dustin2dust

I went to Homegoods, TJMaxx and Joann’s today! This is what I brought home!


----------



## Illysium

Mirror and ouroboros from Attitude Clothing in the UK. Snake Venom bottle and horn from AtHome. Dog toys from Chewy and Petco.


----------



## Hearthfire

I really love this hand I ordered on Etsy. I can't wait to mount it on my wall and hang my besom from it. I'm thinking of ordering one in red as a Krampus display at Christmas


----------



## speed1000

From Target.


----------



## speed1000

Misc items the last week.


----------



## speed1000

I'm leaning towards decorations made from wood, ceramic and resin. Glass and metal are ok too but plastic and rubber things not as much. Found this at Tuesday Morning. First time ever going to that store. When I see things a price pops into my head and if it's cheaper than what I guessed it sometimes goes home.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I got an adorable glow in the dark ghost soap dispenser for free off of the local buy nothing Facebook group. Man he is SUPER glowy! I love him lol.

I also found a...well it was in the dress section of the thrift store but it's MUCH too short for me to wear out in public as a dress...it's more of a long shirt? Anyways it's from Shein. It's a black "dress" with silver sparkly stars all over it. The sleeves are long and are of a black see through material. I figure with some black leggings...I got a cute witchy outfit for the season!


----------



## speed1000

A few items from At Home. That witch is maniacal!
See video


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

Picked these Pumpkins up at Costco yesterday. They are resin. Kind of expensive at $74.99


----------



## speed1000

That is pricey-they must be heavy. Surprised they aren't glass. I don't think I've ever paid over $40 for any decoration.


----------



## SeinfeldKramer

speed1000 said:


> That is pricey-they must be heavy. Surprised they aren't glass. I don't think I've ever paid over $40 for any decoration.


No, there quite lite. They’re hollow.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i'm so happy to have found these (2 sets) at my HG and a matching cake stand.


----------



## Labfreak7

Got this at an estate sale. Don’t think it’s Mackenzie Childs but it is still cute.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

that is cute.


----------



## Malicious

dustin2dust said:


> I went to Homegoods, TJMaxx and Joann’s today! This is what I brought home!



View attachment 764493

View attachment 764494

[/QUOTE]
those pillows look fabulous on your sofa!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Malicious said:


> View attachment 764493
> 
> View attachment 764494


those pillows look fabulous on your sofa!
[/QUOTE]
Wow!! You picked up some great stuff.


----------



## krnlmustrd

I got my Dean the Deathologist from Home Depot. I love him!


----------



## Bobbiejo

I found this adorable Johanna Parker large bowl at HomeGoods. It was the only JP piece they had, but definitely a worthy centerpiece for Halloween. $60. Here it is next to a pack of travel coffee cups (autumn dog themed of course) for size comparison.


----------



## GoToTheLight

Not today, but in the last week, paint and materials for a bunch of cornstalks, a set of three crows (really more like blackbird sized, but will make the point), a mannequin head for the base of my creepy scarecrow, and a few other odds and ends


----------



## wickedwillingwench

last week.


----------



## Labfreak7

Bought this on July 15th, but she finally arrived today. Box is beat up but I’m thrilled to have her!


----------



## Illysium

Got my color changing tree from Costco. Love it! The base is weighted, unlike the willow trees from Big Lots last year.


----------



## SLCGirl

Illysium said:


> Got my color changing tree from Costco. Love it! The base is weighted, unlike the willow trees from Big Lots last year.
> 
> View attachment 765248
> View attachment 765249


Does it have to change color or can you leave it on one?


----------



## Illysium

SLCGirl said:


> Does it have to change color or can you leave it on one?


It has 3 modes; steady orange, steady purple or flash between the two. It's glittered as well, but it doesn't shed or rub off, like on most things.


----------



## dustin2dust

Did a day of hitting all the stores a 40m drive away and came home with these. Pretty happy with my finds!


----------



## IowaGuy

Labfreak7 said:


> Bought this on July 15th, but she finally arrived today. Box is beat up but I’m thrilled to have her!
> View attachment 765232


I'm wanting to get the same witch! Would you do a product review or similar when its all setup?


----------



## IowaGuy

Look what I found...


----------



## hjg0989

Labfreak7 said:


> Bought this on July 15th, but she finally arrived today. Box is beat up but I’m thrilled to have her!
> View attachment 765232


Would you mind posting a video of this when you have her set up? Congratulations on scoring one.


----------



## IowaGuy




----------



## Guinner16

Got the sitting scarecrow from spirit today. Thought it was a decent little animatronic for $100. I was putting it together and didn’t tell The kids I turned it on, and it scared the crap out of them. Well worth it. 😈👻


----------



## Chela625

He was all by himself at SAVERS and screamed "Momma" when I walked in!


----------



## Saki.Girl

some great finds for sure


----------



## thespookster03

My local Goodwill saves all the halloween stuff until mid august to put out, so here was my opening day haul!! spent over $300 but my favorite piece has to e this giant tombstone! it’s definitely my most detailed and realistic one i have ever owned!!


----------



## ceo418

thespookster03 said:


> View attachment 765772
> View attachment 765771
> 
> My local Goodwill saves all the halloween stuff until mid august to put out, so here was my opening day haul!! spent over $300 but my favorite piece has to e this giant tombstone! it’s definitely my most detailed and realistic one i have ever owned!!


The hooded skeleton looks very pleased with all it has in its cart 🎃


----------



## Aus1

Seems Costco AU is bringing out all the big items - surpisingly for our small market (Apologies for the poor angle on the horse)...




















Unfortunately at $400+ AUD each, its a hard sell.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Aus1 said:


> Seems Costco AU is bringing out all the big items - surpisingly for our small market (Apologies for the poor angle on the horse)...
> 
> View attachment 765806
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 765807
> 
> 
> Unfortunately at $400+ AUD each, its a hard sell.


Yikes!!! That is pretty pricey.


----------



## SLCGirl

thespookster03 said:


> View attachment 765772
> View attachment 765771
> 
> My local Goodwill saves all the halloween stuff until mid august to put out, so here was my opening day haul!! spent over $300 but my favorite piece has to e this giant tombstone! it’s definitely my most detailed and realistic one i have ever owned!!


That tombstone is amazing! Great find!


----------



## speed1000

One person I follow on Instagram showed off their ghost mug collection, and there was one I just had to pursue! It was the ’22 Kohls ghost mug but they are long sold out online and selling for $50-70 on eBay. I'm not gonna pay that for a mug! I threw it out to the universe and hopeful, I ventured into my local Kohls (for a second time) and looked around in their tiny, embarrasing holiday section. I was getting ready to walk out, but strolled to the dismal back corner, clearance section. Halloween is months away and no decorations should be here but... there was a tiny 2’ round table with five misc mugs and this one staring right at me. OMG! 30% off too! No inflated costs or shipping. $12. BOO-YEAH!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I am loving Michael's stuff this year. I'll definitely have to go back for more, but this is what I got so far.


----------



## Jeremy7

My mask came in today


----------



## speed1000

Only item I am getting for Menards this year.


----------



## speed1000

_I'm still going a lil nuts here. _

Ever since seeing these 44" high wooden characters I've been eyeing the witch but $50 each was too pricey for me. I searched around and saw BOTH for the low low price of $44! Was that a mistake? $22 each but had to buy both. Done.








I then stumbled on all the Beistle art on Etsy. I love that retro look and use many images in a slide show on my TV screen during my party. Found this double sided pillow. I don;t have any Halloween pillows and was holding out til I found one I had to have. Double sided too.









Last up is an unusual 14" nutcracker. After viewing it on eBay they sent me a 10% off offer. I countered with a 21% reduction and they sold it.


----------



## Michael__Myers

This ornament arrived today from the Disney store. It plays the trick or treat song from the cartoon involving Huey, Dewey and Louie and Witch Hazel who casts the spell on Donald duck


----------



## Michael__Myers

Guess it's now officially Halloween at my house. Got the essentials!


----------



## SLCGirl

I got my Gus pillow!


----------



## SLCGirl

Metal sign from At Home


----------



## Labfreak7

Got him at a yard sale today of a rather affluent woman who spends 10k on her haunted maze!! Had to scoop my jaw off the floor when she said that.
Anyway, anyone recognize this guy?


----------



## Labfreak7

IowaGuy said:


> I'm wanting to get the same witch! Would you do a product review or similar when its all setup?


She is buried now until probably late September. I’m hoping you have yours before I dig her out.


----------



## Hearthfire

@thespookster03 what the actual [email protected]£k?!?! That is amazing!!! That tombstone 🤯🤩😍


----------



## Hearthfire

I found this little.cutie at Homegoods


----------



## wickedwillingwench

@Labfreak7
i was told by Roger's Gardens (when I inquired about buying one of their vignettes) that a rich woman buys them all immedately every year and uses them at a charity Halloween party.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Michael__Myers said:


> Guess it's now officially Halloween at my house. Got the essentials!
> 
> View attachment 766092


That's all you need. Little Debbie snacks and air freshener.


----------



## speed1000

I was passing through a city last Friday I don't often drive near and thought, what the heck, and stopped to check out an antique mall. One booth had lots of nice, albeit modern Halloween items, I liked but the prices were twice my expectations! Feeling nearly defeated I went down one more row and saw this painted wooden plate. It sure looks vintage and I'd guess somewhere along the line the tinsel was added to hang it. Just $5 too! 🐈‍⬛


----------



## Illysium

Pumpkin and seahorse from AtHome. I'm going to darken the toad & pumpkin, not sure what colors yet though. Duck from Target.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks

Picked up the Lowes 12 ft mummy last night! Almost every Lowes had sold out because you know people trying to resell this stuff grrr... Luckily 1 store still had 1 in a box for me


----------



## Hearthfire

Some candles from Ross
























Earrings, skull and green globe thing from TJMAXX


----------



## Yodlei

Labfreak7 said:


> Got him at a yard sale today of a rather affluent woman who spends 10k on her haunted maze!! Had to scoop my jaw off the floor when she said that.
> Anyway, anyone recognize this guy?
> View attachment 766290
> View attachment 766291


What a great find!!!! Awesome!!


----------



## Illysium

Got everything I wanted from Home Depot.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Illysium said:


> Pumpkin and seahorse from AtHome. I'm going to darken the toad & pumpkin, not sure what colors yet though. Duck from Target.
> View attachment 766512


Yay! That frog on pumpkin is the only thing I got from At Home this year. 😍 It’s a great piece.


----------



## Illysium

Bobbiejo said:


> Yay! That frog on pumpkin is the only thing I got from At Home this year. 😍 It’s a great piece.


I love it!


----------



## Kdestra

This pumpkin


----------



## Industen

Pumpkin Stacks


----------



## Illysium

Got my order from Michaels. Love the goth esthetic this year. The tarot sign is bigger and nicer than the last couple of years as well.


----------



## Deadna

My CVS is just getting stuff out....has anyone seen the awesome hoodies/leggings they have?


----------



## Illysium

Gray and repainted moon snake from Joann.


----------



## Illysium

Gargoyle from Target. 😁


----------



## SLCGirl

Deadna said:


> My CVS is just getting stuff out....has anyone seen the awesome hoodies/leggings they have?


I haven't but I did see a suggestion from YouTube today that shows CVS' Halloween stock.


----------



## scarenoob

Cat & Pumpkin Lit Window Decors from Big Lots (Shipping).
Wicked Pumpkin Creeper _BLUE LIGHT_ 6FT Inflatable (eBay but came from Walmart). Bought it to fill the empty space in black lights area.


----------



## speed1000

My 'in person' Target haul.


----------



## TerriG

Homemade pumpkin pillows


----------



## wickedwillingwench

was happy to snag 2 of these.







I'm usually not a huge fan of the blowmold but these are really great.


----------



## Nox Eterna

U love those! Where did you find them? If I may ask.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks

Last weekend I picked up this *neon waving skeleton* at *Party City*. Also, picked up some spider webbing and a dropping mechanism at *Spirit Halloween.* I'm going to use the dropping mechanism for a surprise spider attack!

Video about dropping mechanism


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Nox Eterna said:


> U love those! Where did you find them? If I may ask.





Nox Eterna said:


> U love those! Where did you find them? If I may ask.


the attachement is unavailable. If you're asking me about the JoL lamps, they are at Target. 71" Light Up Pumpkin Street Lamp Halloween Decorative Prop - Hyde & Eek! Boutique™ : Target


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Went in homesense for the cat mirror, the rest followed me home.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

TerriG said:


> Homemade pumpkin pillows
> 
> View attachment 768645


Those are adorable.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

HighPriestessIce said:


> Went in homesense for the cat mirror, the rest followed me home.
> View attachment 769258
> 
> View attachment 769259
> 
> View attachment 769256
> 
> View attachment 769257


Love the cat mirror. I may have to pick one up. Thanks.


----------



## kristinms8

HighPriestessIce said:


> Went in homesense for the cat mirror, the rest followed me home.
> View attachment 769258
> 
> View attachment 769259
> 
> View attachment 769256
> 
> View attachment 769257


That is awesome- is that an Alchemy gothic cat mirror?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighPriestessIce

kristinms8 said:


> That is awesome- is that an Alchemy gothic cat mirror?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it looks quite similar to it now that you mention it though.


----------



## speed1000

I was going a lil crazy looking for this 7.5" black ceramic light up tree. I spent about two hours searching and was about to commit to the one at Walmart but then saw Michaels has the 14" marked at half price for just a fraction more.









Found this keychain from kinksandquirks.com I like that will be used year round.


----------



## CharlzO

Two recent finds:


----------



## bettyboop

At the 99 Cent store. Ceramic and oven safe.


----------



## jackolantern45

A few weeks ago my sister went to Big Lots and they have their own Halloween soap section. I'd like to go there, haven't been yet this year,


----------



## HighPriestessIce

Today I picked up my first true vintage piece, from the local marketplace. 1930's Halloween seals. I'm going to frame them and put them on my wall.


----------



## IowaGuy




----------



## HighPriestessIce

Got some new flannels and joggers for the chilly weather and upcoming Halloween events.


----------



## IowaGuy




----------



## scarenoob

I highly recommend for those who have siding walls:










Amazon.com : siding hook










siding hook for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for siding hook at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com





I was able to eliminate 2 extension cords.
---------------------------

Found this at ShopRite.








---------------------------

Won this from "The Lost Treasures of Baja Island" Contest.


----------



## jackolantern45

Got some of the Halloween big lots soaps I posted about earlier.So cute!


----------



## SLCGirl

Joann's has most of their Halloween 60% off


----------



## ScareyCarrie

IowaGuy said:


> View attachment 770198


Yum.........


----------



## SLCGirl

Went to At Home looking for a piece for my landing and found this versatile piece. I was also blown away by the Christmas in the middle of the Halloween.


----------



## IowaGuy

So, I ordered mine and this showed up! Charged for 1, boxes r identical so its not a 2-box item. Wow....


----------



## RCIAG

Finally caved in & ordered this witch from At Home, even had it shipped to me because I couldn't stand to go into At Home again since they're all about Christmas now. Her face just slays me. Her name is Hagatha.


----------



## HighPriestessIce

I bought a bunch of japanese bento molds and cutters.


----------



## scarenoob

1 Gallon fog fluid & fog scent from Professor Mysterious (eBay). 

Free shipping. UPS. Ordered on 9th. Arrived today 13th.







Professor Mysterious Fog Fluid


Professor Mysterious carries a wide selection of fog fluid and fog liquid for fog machines of all sizes and capacities, and carries multiple fog scents so you can achieve exactly the effect you're looking for from your fog juice!




www.professormysterious.com













Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## jackolantern45

Ravens Roast coffee from Aldis!


----------



## scarenoob

Lighted ceramic haunted house 









Lighted Ceramic Haunted Houses


Decorate for Halloween with this Lighted Ceramic Haunted House. The intricate detailing creates a spooky ambiance.




www.ltdcommodities.com






Con: regular clear white lights, aa batteries, on/off switch, battery holder super glued.

Pro: Battery holder can be removed after using WD-40 (wait few mins). Hole size- 1.5in / 38mm.























Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## hjg0989

My Distortions Unlimited Frankenstein arrived yesterday. I love him. He is 6'5" and awesome.


----------



## speed1000

My inside is 98% decorated. Will wait until Friday for the yard as the weather (wind/rain) tends to wreck my outside displays if up for weeks. I found myself looking for a few more happy retro looking things that light up as well as getting a new Dept 56 red devil bucket I lost in divorce.


----------



## IowaGuy

My old headboard from my old bed frame


----------



## hjg0989

^^^ Love it! ^^^


----------



## IowaGuy

Mounted the big letters, can you see the screws?









Oh jeez, yeah you can! Haha 😒


----------



## djjerme

Didn't buy it today, but it arrived just now..

Was on clearance at Oriental Trading.

My first Distortion's prop.










I have to say, it's noticable difference from the usual crap you buy at HD/Lowe's/Spirit. A lot bulkier and just feels more durable. I may be a convert to buying better quality props in the future. While this was sub $200, I could see paying 4-500 for similar quality props. Especially if you're in it for the long haul!

Mucho pleased!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodlei

Gerson Potion Bottles from Ace Hardware. 50% off...


----------



## IowaGuy




----------



## Labfreak7

djjerme said:


> Didn't buy it today, but it arrived just now..
> 
> Was on clearance at Oriental Trading.
> 
> My first Distortion's prop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, it's noticable difference from the usual crap you buy at HD/Lowe's/Spirit. A lot bulkier and just feels more durable. I may be a convert to buying better quality props in the future. While this was sub $200, I could see paying 4-500 for similar quality props. Especially if you're in it for the long haul!
> 
> Mucho pleased!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


You talked me into buying one also lol. I have a couple of distortions props that I bought used, and yes the quality is so much better! I have Regan from the exorcist that convulses, so this hag will tie in well! Was either this of the 12 ft werewolf, and I love the price on this (70% off).


----------



## anonymousbrunette

The towering Home Depot werewolf. Total impulse buy. I'm in a rental while our house is undergoing renovations and all of my decorations are buried in storage. I'm definitely compensating for something... Home Accents Holiday 9.5 ft Animated Immortal Werewolf Halloween Animatronic 22SV23409 - The Home Depot

Did I mention it's half off ($200)?


----------



## hjg0989

anonymousbrunette said:


> The towering Home Depot werewolf. Total impulse buy. I'm in a rental while our house is undergoing renovations and all of my decorations are buried in storage. I'm definitely compensating for something... Home Accents Holiday 9.5 ft Animated Immortal Werewolf Halloween Animatronic 22SV23409 - The Home Depot
> 
> Did I mention it's half off ($200)?


That's a great prop!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

jackolantern45 said:


> Ravens Roast coffee from Aldis!
> View attachment 771098


I'm going to have to pick that one up. Love the label.


----------



## IowaGuy

1 of 3 Michael Myers jerseys showed up 2day!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I ordered a Jabberin Jack right before Halloween hoping to get it in time and Amazon Prime got it to me on Sunday, yeah. Everyone else would deliver 11/1 or after. Small projector inside it. Pretty cool, with three “character” faces and it looked good running. Had planned place where to set up outside and it ended up one of those forgotten items to set up, sigh. I didn’t do any projections this year and it would have been nice to have out. Next year.








What you see is the projection video (backlit). It talks, jokes and sings. You can stop it on one image or let it run for quite a long time (maybe 40 minutes?). Off it looks like a normal pumpkin. Video loops too. Volume control and skip function. Runs using an adapter with USB-A connector to power source. My set up was kid-friendly and I think they would have enjoyed it.

The black and the white pumpkin versions were less expensive but orange is still my favorite pumpkin color.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I ordered a Jabberin Jack right before Halloween hoping to get it in time and Amazon Prime got it to me on Sunday, yeah. Everyone else would deliver 11/1 or after. Small projector inside it. Pretty cool, with three “character” faces and it looked good running. Had planned place where to set up outside and it ended up one of those forgotten items to set up, sigh. I didn’t do any projections this year and it would have been nice to have out. Next year.
> View attachment 772784
> 
> What you see is the projection video (backlit). It talks, jokes and sings. You can stop it on one image or let it run for quite a long time (maybe 40 minutes?). Off it looks like a normal pumpkin. Video loops too. Volume control and skip function. Runs using an adapter with USB-A connector to power source. My set up was kid-friendly and I think they would have enjoyed it.
> 
> The black and the white pumpkin versions were less expensive but orange is still my favorite pumpkin color.


I have seen him before and I really like him. I would love to order one now for next year. He is adorable. Glad you got him right in time.


----------



## SLCGirl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I ordered a Jabberin Jack right before Halloween hoping to get it in time and Amazon Prime got it to me on Sunday, yeah. Everyone else would deliver 11/1 or after. Small projector inside it. Pretty cool, with three “character” faces and it looked good running. Had planned place where to set up outside and it ended up one of those forgotten items to set up, sigh. I didn’t do any projections this year and it would have been nice to have out. Next year.
> View attachment 772784
> 
> What you see is the projection video (backlit). It talks, jokes and sings. You can stop it on one image or let it run for quite a long time (maybe 40 minutes?). Off it looks like a normal pumpkin. Video loops too. Volume control and skip function. Runs using an adapter with USB-A connector to power source. My set up was kid-friendly and I think they would have enjoyed it.
> 
> The black and the white pumpkin versions were less expensive but orange is still my favorite pumpkin color.


Mine didn't get put out, either. I didn't forget about him. I just couldn't find a place for him.


----------



## jackolantern45

ScareyCarrie said:


> I'm going to have to pick that one up. Love the label.


I hope you were able to get one!


----------



## RCIAG

Yeahno. Don't click on that.


----------



## Montanabel

This year my jumping spider (the one that Spirit Halloween sells) was a huge hit (plenty of jump scares). Anyway hubby told me I should try and get another one before Halloween next year. I have been eyeing off the Harry Potter Aragog version, with all the stores selling it between $170 to $200 (I am in Australia).

Yesterday I was in a different part of the city due to a work conference and rather than go home straight away, I decided to check out a few shops. Low and behold I walk into a store that has the Aragog jumping spider for $30 each!! I bought the last two.

They also had a Disney Villain Evil Queen mirror. At first it looks just like a normal mirror (you can see your reflect) but then the Evil Queen from Snow White appears and starts talking. Regular price is $200 to $230. I got it for $50.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Found this at AtHome for 75% off since it is Halloween (originally $169, I paid $42.49). Was I looking for a tree? no.... Did I realize how desperately I needed a Baba Yaga Halloween/Christmas tree when I saw it? Yes, yes I did... Best Black Friday EVER!


----------



## SLCGirl

Got these at Walmart today. Only $1 each.








View attachment 774068


----------

